# How has Coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle?



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## foosy

I have been very active amongst friends trying to convey the dangers  looming with the imminent spread of the Coronavirus. Initially i got resistance and skepticism but I believe that it is starting to sink in. It is not a question of panic, rather of preparedness, _both logistical and mental. _
We have already changed our lifestyle, canceling all our entertainment and vacations. Even meetings with friends have been significantly reduced. As of last week we moved to working from home. 

I think that here in the US, now that they finally decided on massive testing, we are going to realize that many of us are sick and even more are carriers. All this requires planning because it is going to impact not only our routines but our loved ones. 

Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?


----------



## Cat.A

I’m Italian and it’s very hard the situation in my country right now. We can’t go out unless for working, going to the supermarket or for medical reasons. We have to stay home, there are strict rules to respect and, if you don’t, you will get in trouble. 
I work as a teacher and schools are closed, we are doing online lessons from home. Libraries, shops, restaurants... everything is closed and we are waiting for the situation to become better.
I know people who are sick but they cannot be helped because they are not in too bad condition compared to other ones, so they have to stay home, check the situation and wait. 
Streets are desert, we have to be far from each other minimum 1m and, when we meet, we watch suspiciously to each other.
I feel good in health but my soul is sick, I feel sad and depressed. I miss my routine, I don’t have a lifestyle right now, we live like shadows behind the doors. 
I’m just wondering if this disease should teach us as human beings something, maybe we are doing wrong and it’s time to learn from difficulties to become better... I don’t know. 
I’m most of the time speechless.


----------



## MmeM124

Cat.A said:


> I’m Italian and it’s very hard the situation in my country right now. We can’t go out unless for working, going to the supermarket or for medical reasons. We have to stay home, there are strict rules to respect and, if you don’t, you will get in trouble.
> I work as a teacher and schools are closed, we are doing online lessons from home. Libraries, shops, restaurants... everything is closed and we are waiting for the situation to become better.
> I know people who are sick but they cannot be helped because they are not in too bad condition compared to other ones, so they have to stay home, check the situation and wait.
> Streets are desert, we have to be far from each other minimum 1m and, when we meet, we watch suspiciously to each other.
> I feel good in health but my soul is sick, I feel sad and depressed. I miss my routine, I don’t have a lifestyle right now, we live like shadows behind the doors.
> I’m just wondering if this disease should teach us as human beings something, maybe we are doing wrong and it’s time to learn from difficulties to become better... I don’t know.
> I’m most of the time speechless.


I appreciate hearing your experience. I think Americans have changed their tune relatively quickly and some places are being more proactive. We just closed all our schools today for three weeks. However my brother is in California and his school is still open. I hope it is a federal call soon. He teaches special ed and there are many vulnerable children there. And above all all our lovely children are vectors for the disease even if they aren’t at risk themselves. At least we have some technology to help! In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Christofle

I’m having issues in Canada with groceries (some store are sold out and will be closing their doors till they can restock). There’s barely any cases here but people are going crazy and hoarding food supplies. It would be a great time to be a grocery store owner.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I live in the USA and I didn't think it was a big deal until I went grocery shopping today. It was a nightmare! All of the toilet paper, soap, cleaners, and disinfectants were sold out as well as canned soup, rice, bread, flour, canned fruit and vegetables, pasta, pasta sauces, frozen pizzas, and meat. I saw a store employee filling her cart and had a small discussion with her: she has 6 kids and can't get good groceries for them because people are hoarding food and supplies. And then some people are buying up all these items only to price gouge those of us who didn't panic and now can't get basic necessities. So I ended up buying $300 worth of whatever I could find in the store not because I'm worried about the virus but because I'm worried we'll actually run out of food. Schools and churches are closed, my company has cancelled any travel plans, meetings, or gatherings and those who can work from home are encouraged to do so. Employees are calling in sick, so those of us who do show up for work have so much more to do. This is crazy! I've never seen anything like it. I wasn't even remotely nervous until today but I think it's the panic I see in others that scares me the most.


----------



## Tuned83

I am a GP in London and today I had to do most of my consultations by telephone. According to our scientists we are 14 days behind Italy. Our NHS as fantastic a service as it is, is still buckling under winter pressures. We know we are not ready for it to get worse but we know it will. It has been so stressful being in the front line with this over the last few weeks. 2 weeks ago I had to abandon a consultation, leave the patient in the room to call public health england. Thankfully she was swabbed and it was negative. We are bad at social distancing. Leicester Square is packed as I type this now despite this disease ravaging people. I wish everyone well and I pray we can all stay safe and well. I have absolutely no desire to shop. I don't feel up to it.


----------



## Hotsauna

I'm from Sweden and I feel like our government has a very naive view of this virus and undermining what is happening in Italy. It feels like they're waiting for the big bomb to drop until they do something at all and letting the citizens have the biggest responsibility for their own safety. We only get recommendations and advice on what to do but no clear directives so of course people are semi-panicking and emptying shelves in the bigger super markets.

As of yesterday the government decided to stop testing people coming in to the hospitals and now only tests the people that are at high risk like medical personnel or people that are extra susceptible to the virus (example elderly people with underlying disease and people with serious illnesses). So we can't know how many that are really infected.

As for OP question, no I don't spend money on purses or highend items at this time.

@Cat.A I wish you and your countrymen a speedy recovery and that it doesn't get worse. Sending you my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mrs.JC

Admittedly, I was skeptical in the beginning... but the nonstop coverage (and learning recently that my boss' boss got stuck on a cruise) made me realize that things might be different this time and it would be wise to get some groceries. I went to the store today after work and bought what I thought was a reasonable amount to last two people a month or so. The lady in front of me had--I kid you not--an entire wagon full of tuna and sardine cans of every flavor. Literally _hundreds_ of canned tuna/sardines. Her wagon was so heavy it took both her and her daughter to push it around.

All the bread and flour was gone, including the peanut butter and mayo and spreads. All of the spam and corned beef was gone.  Stuffing, noodles, mac n' cheese, meat, eggs. Cleaning supplies, toilet paper... I saw a family where each member had their own cart full of stuff. I honestly couldn't believe it. It felt like I was in the beginning of a zombie movie.

I'm not even scared of the virus. I'm scared of not being able to get food because of people hoarding/everyone emptying shelves from sheer panic. I'm worried about my job possibly being affected.  I'm terrified that we all have to live in this paranoid/fearful state for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Tuned83 said:


> I am a GP in London and today I had to do most of my consultations by telephone. According to our scientists we are 14 days behind Italy. Our NHS as fantastic a service as it is, is still buckling under winter pressures. We know we are not ready for it to get worse but we know it will. It has been so stressful being in the front line with this over the last few weeks. 2 weeks ago I had to abandon a consultation, leave the patient in the room to call public health england. Thankfully she was swabbed and it was negative. We are bad at social distancing. Leicester Square is packed as I type this now despite this disease ravaging people. I wish everyone well and I pray we can all stay safe and well. I have absolutely no desire to shop. I don't feel up to it.


Please forgive my ignorance, but why is coronavirus any different or worse than the flu? It appears to affect the same demographic of people as the normal flu (elderly and/or those with underlying health conditions), and so far has a lower fatality rate than the normal flu, from what I've read. I'm genuinely having a hard time understanding the severity of it.


----------



## mmajolica

Christofle said:


> I’m having issues in Canada with groceries (some store are sold out and will be closing their doors till they can restock). There’s barely any cases here but people are going crazy and hoarding food supplies. It would be a great time to be a grocery store owner.


The issue with Canada is that they've ONLY been testing people with a travel history, so the official numbers are likely lower than the actual number because it's virtually impossible that there hasn't been community transmission at this point. I've heard of many people exhibiting characteristic symptoms of the virus and have been refused tests. The hoarding is crazy, but you have to remain vigilant.


----------



## Hotsauna

mrs.JC said:


> ... I'm scared of not being able to get food because of people hoarding/everyone emptying shelves from sheer panic...



This.


----------



## babypanda

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but why is coronavirus any different or worse than the flu? It appears to affect the same demographic of people as the normal flu (elderly and/or those with underlying health conditions), and so far has a lower fatality rate than the normal flu, from what I've read. I'm genuinely having a hard time understanding the severity of it.


This is different than the flu on many levels
1- it is not influenza virus
2- it’s a new virus in humans, which means noone is immune (no vaccines, no previous contacts) so it’s spreading super fast
3- mortality is 3 to 6% depending on the countries while flu mortality is 0.1%
4- risk of having a severe respiratory distress is high, which means needing ICU and there aren’t enough rooms and machines in the hospitals to cater for everyone
Basically the medical system is overwhelmed and if it continues to spread this fast a lot of people will die from lack of access to proper treatment. They are trying to slow the spread so they can treat everyone. Please read the article I’m attaching and help spread awareness 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...now-stop-killing-people-opinion-1491797?amp=1


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

babypanda said:


> This is different than the flu on many levels
> 1- it is not influenza virus
> 2- it’s a new virus in humans, which means noone is immune (no vaccines, no previous contacts) so it’s spreading super fast
> 3- mortality is 3 to 6% depending on the countries while flu mortality is 0.1%
> 4- risk of having a severe respiratory distress is high, which means needing ICU and there aren’t enough rooms and machines in the hospitals to cater for everyone
> Basically the medical system is overwhelmed and if it continues to spread this fast a lot of people will die from lack of access to proper treatment. They are trying to slow the spread so they can treat everyone. Please read the article I’m attaching and help spread awareness
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/young-unafraid-coronavirus-pandemic-good-you-now-stop-killing-people-opinion-1491797?amp=1


That makes a lot of sense, thank you!


----------



## corgimom11

It feels like a big wake up call to me this week. I have been lucky in that I was able to get a couple of weeks of food prepared, so I am not so worried about that. I am more worried about the stability of mine & DH jobs at the moment more than anything. DH is still required to go into work, which worries me as he still has co-workers traveling all over like it is no big deal. But we think he is a couple of business days from a work-from-home/shut down. They did notify him that they would pay him for the duration of shut down, which is a relief.

I work in technology, but I primarily consult and work for pharmaceutical companies, who are quite frankly accelerating, not slowing down, in this climate. Therefore, our leadership asked as part of their business continuity plan that I would be one of those asked to self-quarantine to help to ensure I am well and ready to assist our clients. We can serve and do our operations 100% remotely, thank goodness. My self-quarantine was effective today... although I am not sure I am truly prepared on an emotional level to be at home for this long as it is just such a complete 180 from my traditional lifestyle (generally traveling all over the world as part of my work).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My granddaughter is in New Zealand for her semester abroad.  There are only 6 cases in the entire country, and the university where she's studying is still holding classes.  However, her home university in the US is requiring all students to return home.  I'm far more worried about her flying home (a trip that takes 30 hours including airport layovers) than her staying in NZ.  But, she has no choice, she must come home, and is likely to lose her credits. I'm so disappointed in her US university for not giving her more support.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## 7h5f921

We have closed schools here and churches are closed. We have plenty of food so as long as we have water and electricity we will be comfortable. I am very introverted and have never liked large crowds or interaction with people if it can be avoided so isolation doesn’t sound scary to me. I went to transfer money from a bank today to another bank but should not need to leave the house again for a long time. I hope everyone stays safe! Hopefully if we all are vigilant in our social distancing, this will soon be a memory of the past with minimal long term consequences!


----------



## Puglet Lover

I'm in Australia and feel that our government is far too relaxed about the situation.  After fussing around all morning yesterday they finally decided to shut down the Grande Prix as a couple of people that had flown into Australia for the race tested positive.  No one in power wants to make a definitive decision - we lack leadership over here.
Some schools have been closed but most remain open.
Mass gatherings ( 500 people or more) have been cancelled however all public transport is running as usual.

Please are doing crazy at the supermarket - most shelves are empty. No toilet paper at all.
Pasta, rice, paper towel, long life milk, bread is gone.

I think we all need to go into lock down for 14 days. The government is just putting off the inevitable


----------



## Hotsauna

Puglet Lover said:


> I'm in Australia and feel that our government is far too relaxed about the situation.  After fussing around all morning yesterday they finally decided to shut down the Grande Prix as a couple of people that had flown into Australia for the race tested positive.  No one in power wants to make a definitive decision - we lack leadership over here.
> Some schools have been closed but most remain open.
> Mass gatherings ( 500 people or more) have been cancelled however all public transport is running as usual.
> 
> Please are doing crazy at the supermarket - most shelves are empty. No toilet paper at all.
> Pasta, rice, paper towel, long life milk, bread is gone.
> 
> I think we all need to go into lock down for 14 days. The government is just putting off the inevitable



Wow, everything you just wrote is exactly how it is in Sweden right now... minus the Grande Prix.


----------



## foosy

Thank you all for sharing your feelings in these hard times. Please keep them coming!

I am feeling there is a huge disconnect between the impact of the illness and people's reaction.
There is no shortage of food, and yet people are hoarding and buying like there is no tomorrow. Agriculture is not the issue.
At the same time, those same people that are hoarding foods are dismissing the severity of this disease, continuing to meet other people in close proximity, and complaining if events get cancelled. 

Most in the USA still dismiss it as a regular flu. It is not. There are two problems with this virus:
First, it spreads from one person to many people. If a person with a regular flu spreads it on average to 2 people, a person with coronavirus spreads it on average to 4 people. Super-spreaders have been found that spread it to 35 people or more. Then, second as if this was not enough, this virus stays dormant for an average of 8 days. During those 8 days a carrier does not have symptoms, but is still very contagious. Combine these two together and you get massive spreading. And that is even before we started talking about mortality rate which is 30 times higher for this virus when compared to the flu.

Even if you quarantine all the sick people it is not enough because there are so many others that don't have symptoms and yet are contagious.The only solution as of now to contain the spreading, is to do  what Italy did - country-wide quarantine. The only problem with Italy, is that it did it too late. The USA up until today was in complete denial. It makes me sick just to see the colossity of this blunder.

Do yourselves a favor, read blogs from people in Italy. The message that is shouting through is: "we wish we headed to the recommendations" ; "We wish government acted sooner";
It was surrealistic and sad for me to see today a video of a deserted neighborhood street in Italy at night. Someone had started to sing through the cracks of his window and he was joined in by all the neighbors, trying to keep morale high in difficult times.

We are headed to tougher times, and as I said in my original post - panic will not help. We need to prepare logistically and mentally. We need government to take decisive actions. We need our leaders, everywhere in the world to lead. I am sure we will all handle it and come stronger. No more excuses.


----------



## pixiejenna

My work has been insane since this started. To the point that I have anxiety just thinking about going to work this weekend. Thursday was rough and I’m sure today was just as bad. People are panic shopping and so many things gone. I was off today went to 4 different stores for my normal weekly shopping and most of the food is gone, all paper products gone, cleaning supplies gone, basic first aid supplies gone. Basically if you don’t have a decent stock of these items already you’re screwed. The only store I went too that wasn’t completely wiped out was the pet supplies store. Pretty much every one I know is getting emails that their kids schools are closed till mid April. Which is a huge challenge for people who work and can’t just take a month off because their kids are out of school. So many local programs/classes, events (st Patrick’s day parades), churches, libraries are closed/shut down until further notice. I do have some travel planned, I’m honestly expecting it to be cancelled at this point.


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> My granddaughter is in New Zealand for her semester abroad.  There are only 6 cases in the entire country, and the university where she's studying is still holding classes.  However, her home university in the US is requiring all students to return home.  I'm far more worried about her flying home (a trip that takes 30 hours including airport layovers) than her staying in NZ.  But, she has no choice, she must come home, and is likely to lose her credits. I'm so disappointed in her US university for not giving her more support.


That's a shame. It seems like it would be safer for her to stay there. However, what if the virus gets bad at her campus and travel is no longer allowed? Then she would be stuck in a foreign country away from her family for who knows how long.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Puglet Lover said:


> I'm in Australia and feel that our government is far too relaxed about the situation.  After fussing around all morning yesterday they finally decided to shut down the Grande Prix as a couple of people that had flown into Australia for the race tested positive.  No one in power wants to make a definitive decision - we lack leadership over here.
> Some schools have been closed but most remain open.
> Mass gatherings ( 500 people or more) have been cancelled however all public transport is running as usual.
> 
> Please are doing crazy at the supermarket - most shelves are empty. No toilet paper at all.
> Pasta, rice, paper towel, long life milk, bread is gone.
> 
> I think we all need to go into lock down for 14 days. The government is just putting off the inevitable


I’m in Australia now too and cannot understand why they are so relaxed. I’m all for the lockdown- In this situation, no measures are excessive
I am also worried about the grocery crisis and chaos even more than the virus itself. 
So many plans cancelled, so much lost on  stock market investments..

I was supposed to fly to Dubai next month, have to cancel now but the hotel is still charging me 100%...
After 2 days of watching the news, I ended up drinking vodka last night. Not in the mood for anything, including handbags. Maybe it’s time to to lock myself in the house and finally watch Game of Thrones?


----------



## doni

Our lives have started to changed in ways that we have not yet understood.

Here, Germany, the reaction is relatively slow. Schools are closed, as are museums, the zoo, festivals, fairs... I am teleworking since days as there was a case of Coronavirus at my work. We have already minimized outings and contacts and we are all preparing for a period of staying at home. Shopping is right now limited to essentials. And some of those are no longer available.

I travel every week to Madrid and obviously that has stopped. My family and many friends are in Spain and there the situation is already critical specially in Madrid. People have been asked to stay at home. Restaurants, bars, etc are all closed. Shops are being asked to follow suit (Zara has already closed its shops). In Madrid it is already practically impossible to get to a doctor, private or public. The President has declared the state of emergency so more measures are to come.

At a personal level there are so many little things that bring a change. My daughter is in the national cheerleading team and trainings have been halted. She is getting used to the idea the World Championships in Florida may well not happen after how incredibly hard she’s worked. Holidays and weekends plan are on a halt, which is not a big deal, but I was looking forward to Easter with my father and worry about him since he is far away... My husband worries about her mum in a nearby city but she is safer there than with us... I am doing a career change and had my savings to support this in shares, which have collapsed. I am avoiding looking at these since yesterday... This is all NOT important compared to staying safe and healthy. But there is definitely no urge to shop...

I am in permanent contact with friends and family to comment the news, cheer up,  share jokes and support each other. At work as well it becomes so important to support as not everybody handles the situation the same way. I work for an institution heavily impacted by the crisis so stress levels are high. We are bracing ourselves to be strong through this and stand to the call for civil responsibility and solidarity.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

foosy said:


> Thank you all for sharing your feelings in these hard times. Please keep them coming!
> 
> I am feeling there is a huge disconnect between the impact of the illness and people's reaction.
> There is no shortage of food, and yet people are hoarding and buying like there is no tomorrow. Agriculture is not the issue.


I agree, there is definitely a disconnect between the impact of the virus and people's reactions. I may not be in the group of high risk people, so I didn't worry about the virus killing me, but I can spread the virus to those at risk. And that's something I didn't consider until yesterday. My parents have self quarantined because they are older and both have underlying health conditions. We have to think beyond ourselves in this scenario and that's a lesson I hope I learned in time. Part of the reason I decided to stock up yesterday wasn't just to feed myself during this crisis but to also allow myself to stay at home for an extended period of time should the need arise - not for my own protection but for the safety of the higher risk population around me.

I wish I understood this virus better, I will be the first to admit I know very little about it. But virus or no virus, my family needs to eat too and I saw yesterday that it's a race against the hoarders just to be able to buy food. There's no avoiding that right now. I made fun of hoarders up until yesterday. Like it or not, they decide what my family gets to eat for dinner for the next few weeks or months.


----------



## maryg1

I’m in Italy too, and I can’t work from home. 
So every morning I drive 30 km to my office, and try to work, hoping all my colleagues are in good health.
It really is emotionally draining, working is difficult under these circumstances and many times I feel like I need to cry.
Oh, and don’t forget anyone here can move only for important reasons (work/grocery shopping/assistance to people in need) and has to bring a certificate that explains why they’re out from home. I obviously have mine for work.
We try to cheer with memes or videos we find on line, like this one: (here we have to keep a distance of at least 1 meter from other people)


----------



## ladysarah

doni said:


> I am in permanent contact with friends and family to comment the news, cheer up,  share jokes and support each other. At work as well it becomes so important to support as not everybody handles the situation the same way. I work for an institution heavily impacted by the crisis so stress levels are high. We are bracing ourselves to be strong through this and stand to the call for civil responsibility and solidarity.





maryg1 said:


> I’m in Italy too, and I can’t work from home.
> So every morning I drive 30 km to my office, and try to work, hoping all my colleagues are in good health.
> It really is emotionally draining, working is difficult under these circumstances and many times I feel like I need to cry.
> Oh, and don’t forget anyone here can move only for important reasons (work/grocery shopping/assistance to people in need) and has to bring a certificate that explains why they’re out from home. I obviously have mine for work.
> We try to cheer with memes or videos we find on line, like this one: (here we have to keep a distance of at least 1 meter from other people)


Great posts. In London everything is much quieter that usual, but the shops are well stocked. And I don’t see any panick buying among fellow Londoners.


----------



## doni

Tuned83 said:


> I am a GP in London and today I had to do most of my consultations by telephone. According to our scientists we are 14 days behind Italy. Our NHS as fantastic a service as it is, is still buckling under winter pressures. We know we are not ready for it to get worse but we know it will. It has been so stressful being in the front line with this over the last few weeks. 2 weeks ago I had to abandon a consultation, leave the patient in the room to call public health england. Thankfully she was swabbed and it was negative. We are bad at social distancing. Leicester Square is packed as I type this now despite this disease ravaging people. I wish everyone well and I pray we can all stay safe and well. I have absolutely no desire to shop. I don't feel up to it.



I wish you all the best, my heart and gratitude go with all the doctors who are there to help us.

What do you think about the UK’s approach to the pandemic as presented yesterday? It is so different to the approach in the rest of Europe (too slow and weak as it has been everywhere). I wonder which of the two is right, and whether we can afford going such radically different ways...



maryg1 said:


> I’m in Italy too, and I can’t work from home.
> So every morning I drive 30 km to my office, and try to work, hoping all my colleagues are in good health.
> It really is emotionally draining, working is difficult under these circumstances and many times I feel like I need to cry.
> Oh, and don’t forget anyone here can move only for important reasons (work/grocery shopping/assistance to people in need) and has to bring a certificate that explains why they’re out from home. I obviously have mine for work.
> We try to cheer with memes or videos we find on line, like this one: (here we have to keep a distance of at least 1 meter from other people)



Coraggio!


----------



## snibor

babypanda said:


> This is different than the flu on many levels
> 1- it is not influenza virus
> 2- it’s a new virus in humans, which means noone is immune (no vaccines, no previous contacts) so it’s spreading super fast
> 3- mortality is 3 to 6% depending on the countries while flu mortality is 0.1%
> 4- risk of having a severe respiratory distress is high, which means needing ICU and there aren’t enough rooms and machines in the hospitals to cater for everyone
> Basically the medical system is overwhelmed and if it continues to spread this fast a lot of people will die from lack of access to proper treatment. They are trying to slow the spread so they can treat everyone. Please read the article I’m attaching and help spread awareness
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/young-unafraid-coronavirus-pandemic-good-you-now-stop-killing-people-opinion-1491797?amp=1


Mortality rate for those 80 and up is almost  15% (14.8%).  That’s pretty disturbing.


----------



## doni

snibor said:


> Mortality rate for those 80 and up is almost  15% (14.8%).  That’s pretty disturbing.


And all these doesn’t take account of the impact of the collapse of the health system. In Italy, a lot of people dying right now are not dying of corona but of other conditions that would have required UCI care, but there are just not enough beds... Plus, all those surgeries and treatments being postponed because of the crisis. And to top it all, the normal medical care that is brought into a halt. The impact is huge.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Here in Singapore, the govt has advise us on social distancing. Large ticketed events are cancelled (and can only be held if the organizers demonstrate a good amount of ability in contact tracing and protocol on receiving guest).  Our borders are now closed off to travelers from certain countries . And with immediate effect cruise ships can no longer do portcalls here. Our government reacted fast upon news about the Covid and started screening early. We have about 200cases so far as of today 13 March, about half which have been discharged. (some imported cases, some local). 0 deaths (thank god).

Our schools and most places are still operating and open, but we've all been advised on having good hygiene. Meaning washing our hands with soap and water frequently. And staying/working from home if ill. And not touching our faces with our hands. (To prevent virus from getting to us from our eyes etc).

This is our latest advisory from our govt https://www.moh.gov.sg/news-highlig...ther-importation-and-spread-of-covid-19-cases (which might help others who want to learn or implement similar). About a month ago when we first went into Dorscon orange (people begun panic buying stuff from supermarkets), but the situation now is under control and everything is back to 'normal stock' .

it's common to have your temperature taken when you visit restaurants/offices/medical facilities/airports etc. You also need to fill in health declaration forms at some of these places about your travel history etc. Certainly we try to keep indoors a little more these days (but businesses are suffering from lack of crowds).

Our govt took the initiative to absorb the healthcare cost of those affected by covid19, i think this helps more people to come forward to get help when they are unwell, and not having to worry about cost. If you have the common flu here you are given 5days medical certificate, no questions asked. 

Our Government worked with some 500+ general practitioners to provide healthcare subsidies: where people with respiratory symptoms can receive subsidised treatment and medication (ranging from $5 to $10). We receive daily updates on the situation here as well so more or less we're mostly calm as we've been provided good information and clear direction from the government. In times like these we are very thankful. 

We hope the situation in our neighboring countries and worldwide will improve, as we're all in this together. These days with global travel we're but one people /one earth. This will take global effort. Sending love to everyone.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but why is coronavirus any different or worse than the flu? It appears to affect the same demographic of people as the normal flu (elderly and/or those with underlying health conditions), and so far has a lower fatality rate than the normal flu, from what I've read. I'm genuinely having a hard time understanding the severity of it.



The severity is that for certain patients infected with coronavirus COVID-19 may develop an uncontrolled immune response (cytokine storm) resulting in severe damage, which leads to respiratory failure and dealth/  or reduced lung function when they recover  . It's also much more contagious

Biologically, it behaves differently than the flu. It takes around five days for Covid-19 infection to develop symptoms. For the flu, it’s two days. That potentially gives people more time to spread the illness asymptomatically before they know they are sick. (leading to huge numbers of infected, which then overwhelmed the healthcare system and displaces other patients with other chronic diseases). This is a huge problem now in Italy where hospital run out of facilities, equipment, manpower and beds to tend to the sick and have to turn away patients . #plsprayforitaly and for all countries battling this such as spain, france .


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

myskinnyaunt said:


> The severity is that for certain patients infected with coronavirus COVID-19 may develop an uncontrolled immune response (cytokine storm) resulting in severe damage, which leads to respiratory failure and dealth/  or reduced lung function when they recover  . It's also much more contagious
> 
> Biologically, it behaves differently than the flu. It takes around five days for Covid-19 infection to develop symptoms. For the flu, it’s two days. That potentially gives people more time to spread the illness asymptomatically before they know they are sick. (leading to huge numbers of infected, which then overwhelmed the healthcare system and displaces other patients with other chronic diseases). This is a huge problem now in Italy where hospital run out of facilities, equipment, manpower and beds to tend to the sick and have to turn away patients . #plsprayforitaly and for all countries battling this such as spain, france .


Thank you for clarifying for me. It's hard to know what to believe from media outlets these days. I heard a nurse call in to a radio station yesterday and tell people not to panic until the medical people on the front lines panic. But is that sound advice? Isn't it too late then? I hope more people soon recognize the need for increased caution, at the very least.


----------



## maryg1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Thank you for clarifying for me. It's hard to know what to believe from media outlets these days. I heard a nurse call in to a radio station yesterday and tell people not to panic until the medical people on the front lines panic. But is that sound advice? Isn't it too late then? I hope more people soon recognize the need for increased caution, at the very least.


Having seen how quickly it spreads, I agree no panick is good, no need to buy too much food, but definitely get hand sanitizers, gloves and a mask if you can find them.
Wash your hand frequently, and sanitize the surfaces once in a while (tables, light switches, door knobs).
Everyone: pls take care. The first patient here in Italy is 39, an active man, and had to stay in intensive treatment. After 3 weeks, he can finally breath without machine help but is still in the hospital. You may not get the virus, or get it. if you get it, you don’t know how bad it will affect you.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

maryg1 said:


> Having seen how quickly it spreads, I agree no panick is good, no need to buy too much food, but definitely get hand sanitizers, gloves and a mask if you can find them.
> Wash your hand frequently, and sanitize the surfaces once in a while (tables, light switches, door knobs).


That's the problem for me, I dont have any on hand and it's sold out everywhere. I have 1/2 of a small bottle of antibacterial soap and a few bars of Dial antibacterial soap. I don't want to stockpile but I do need some. This is crazy. I waited until pay day to do my normal shopping and now I'm realizing that wasn't a good idea. I have to go out and hunt for toilet paper today, not because I want to hoard some but because I need some. How frustrating!!


----------



## babypanda

There are 2 ways to stop this insane contagion. First one is self quarantine and social distancing while the sick either recover or die. If the virus doesn’t find a new host it will die as well. Second is to have 70% of people infected (which as everyone is aware now will overwhelm the medical system and create a very negative impact), but it will create a herd immunity and the virus won’t be able to spread. Governments are worried about their economy and don’t want to impose strict quarantine measures. It’s up to us to act and be responsible to avoid spreading it for others. Yes our lives are impacted big time. We’re based in Texas.  My kids are home now for the next 2 weeks at least, we might start online classes in April, we’re not going out except for necessities. Yesterday I was annoyed that the cashier at Kroger clearly had a cold and was coughing in her elbows. Clearly people aren’t taking this seriously yet. Praying this will end soon but seeing how the situation developed in other countries we should expect several weeks if not months of this disaster! Praying for everyone to stay safe


----------



## Joeli7

Morgan_Bellini said:


> That's the problem for me, I dont have any on hand and it's sold out everywhere. I have 1/2 of a small bottle of antibacterial soap and a few bars of Dial antibacterial soap. I don't want to stockpile but I do need some. This is crazy. I waited until pay day to do my normal shopping and now I'm realizing that wasn't a good idea. I have to go out and hunt for toilet paper today, not because I want to hoard some but because I need some. How frustrating!!


Antibacterial soap doesn't protect you against a virus anyway. Use regular soap and wash your hands for at least 20 seconds, dont forget the backs of your hands.


----------



## Joeli7

It's worth keeping in mind that cashiers, food service staff, etc. are probably least able to take a sick day before they're really sick as a day's lost wages makes a huge difference. Some may not have health insurance and even in countries with universal health insurance/socialized medicine the richer and better educated people get better care. We're only as safe as the most vulnerable people in our society.


----------



## Jktgal

Morgan_Bellini said:


> That's the problem for me, I dont have any on hand and it's sold out everywhere. I have 1/2 of a small bottle of antibacterial soap and a few bars of Dial antibacterial soap. I don't want to stockpile but I do need some. This is crazy. I waited until pay day to do my normal shopping and now I'm realizing that wasn't a good idea. I have to go out and hunt for toilet paper today, not because I want to hoard some but because I need some. How frustrating!!



Soap is much more effective than hand sanitisers. If you have reliable running water in your country, soap is good enough.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/health/soap-coronavirus-handwashing-germs.html

If you still find alcohol (at least 70%) get some to stock up. People have mixed their own sanitisers (wih aloe, glycerin), you could find recipes online. Plus have some house cleaning items. Please don't panic but it is important to pay attention to the prescribed measures, esp social distancing, frequent hand washing, etc.


----------



## babypanda

Joeli7 said:


> It's worth keeping in mind that cashiers, food service staff, etc. are probably least able to take a sick day before they're really sick as a day's lost wages makes a huge difference. Some may not have health insurance and even in countries with universal health insurance/socialized medicine the richer and better educated people get better care. We're only as safe as the most vulnerable people in our society.


I agree. But her employer should allow her to take the day off. I think these are special circumstances and employers should be more lenient and give their employees paid sick leave


----------



## tinybutterfly

Thank you for starting this thread! It is good to hear how other people, in other countries are dealing with this.

I am in the USA. Here in my area, semi-suburban, schools will be closed, nearby universities are closed already, some churches are closed, other churches are taking precautions, large gatherings are being canceled, people are shopping, trying to gather supplies, there is no toilet paper on the shelves and people are talking about how they are preparing to self-quarantine. 

The only visible change I have noticed so far is the increased shopping. The parking lots are FULL and inside the stores it feels like Christmas, only not so merry. There are so many people shopping! People are out and about, still eating out, going to work, visiting friends and family, but I am guessing this will all change soon.

Some workplaces have asked employees to work from home, essential personnel only to actually come in to the office/workplace.  So far, other than that, it is business as usual. I am guessing that will also change.

I have always liked to have a stocked pantry, so when we went shopping yesterday, it was to fill in a bit, so what we have might last a bit longer than usual, a month instead of a couple of weeks. I know that if things get very, very bad, there are other family members who will come  to live with us, so we need to be able to take care of them also.

I did go to lunch with friends a couple of times this past week and it was different because there was a hesitancy to hug or be too close in each other's personal space. We did end up hugging, but if either of us gets sick, the other will feel so guilty! You don't want make someone else sick, you don't want to get sick in case one of you has the virus and doesn't know it yet. I have one more lunch date next week and am not even sure we will actually meet. We'll see. We can easily do our business over the phone if needed, but that is not as pleasant.

I think dh and I are going out tomorrow to get garden supplies after church. This will probably be the last time we go to church, until all of this settles down. We are in that 60+ range and I think we will just stay home for awhile. I know have plenty to do here to keep me busy and dh is going to work on some home improvement projects.

Honestly, it all seems unreal to me so far. We have gathered our supplies, so that we can stay home for a couple of weeks or more, we are in contact with family and friends via text, email, phone, we can Skype or FaceTime, so the social isolation won't be so grim. But, I am already feeling the disruption in my normal routine and it is unsettling. I feel at loose ends and I guess I am waiting for the other shoe to drop.

There is a lot I am leaving out,  my mom who is in her eighties, one of my sons traveling right now, the other working with the public everyday...we'll just all do what we can to get through this.

Saying a prayer for you all and very thankful for this community where we can talk about this. Again, thank you for starting this thread!

P.S. I think the last purse I purchased was a black Coach Chaise crossbody in January. I have no desire to be shopping for handbags right now, but I will still enjoy what I already have. Just because the world is falling apart, that doesn't mean I won't still enjoy the small pleasures in life while I can!  When we were at Sam's Club yesterday, I did complement a woman there on her very nice LV Speedy. It had a lovely patina and I thought, well, she came out to shop for supplies in style! I was carrying my large Longchamp Le Pliage. My Le Pliage seemed to me to be a very practical bag choice for the Great Toilet Paper Apocalypse of 2020. 

Not trying to make light of the situation, but yea, kind of am...if we don't laugh about it, we will cry. This too shall pass.

Everybody take good care of yourselves and your loved ones.


----------



## Jktgal

I am in Jakarta and have an aging father. It's pretty much a lax attitude to cleanlines here, and that's what I'm worried of. But I follow all the news, especially from academics, WHO, etc and don't feel panicked. Have stocked up on basic supplies for the prescribed 3 weeks. Ever since the Wuhan case, I shopped a bit more than usual every time I go shopping, so we are ok for 3-4 weeks ahead even if lock down.

If politicians and gocernment listen to scientists and medical professionals, we should have this under control. After 2 months of strict controls, China is slowing down in new infections and factories resume operations.


I have no doubt we will find a vaccine or drug for the virus, and it seems scientists are very close. But that takes time and it's important what we do now "flatten the curve", i.e. control new infections because the health care system can not treat a lot of people at the same time (in addition to other diseases). There aren't enough meds to go around, as HIV patients are finding out now because antiviral drugs being used for covid19 patients.

Social distancing and, if you are able, self quarantine will help reduce the burden on the health system. If anyone needs info on how to do social distancing, I've gotten a lot of tips from Singapore media.


----------



## Catbird9

Cavalier Girl said:


> My granddaughter is in New Zealand for her semester abroad.  There are only 6 cases in the entire country, and the university where she's studying is still holding classes.  However, her home university in the US is requiring all students to return home.  I'm far more worried about her flying home (a trip that takes 30 hours including airport layovers) than her staying in NZ.  But, she has no choice, she must come home, and is likely to lose her credits. I'm so disappointed in her US university for not giving her more support.


You're right, she is far more at risk of being infected and infecting others by traveling unnecessarily. What authority does the university have to require her to fly home? She does have a choice. She can stay where she is.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Catbird9 said:


> You're right, she is far more at risk of being infected and infecting others by traveling unnecessarily. What authority does the university have to require her to fly home? She does have a choice. She can stay where she is.



Be careful, it might be an insurance thing. They maybe paying for her overseas coverage and, if she ignores their request, she might not be covered if she gets sick.  Everything about this situation is complicated.


----------



## Catbird9

A1aGypsy said:


> Be careful, it might be an insurance thing. They maybe paying for her overseas coverage and, if she ignores their request, she might not be covered if she gets sick.  Everything about this situation is complicated.


Yes, it's complicated, but the choice is clear. Which is more important, having insurance coverage or exposing yourself to the known risks of a 30 hour international flight? I know what my choice would be.


----------



## sdkitty

here in san diego forget about trying to buy paper products or bottled water.  I don't really understand the panic on the water.  we will still have tap water, I think.  this disease has not caused water contamination.
schools are closed.  so people are shopping even more to feed the kids who will be at home more.
I was at costco yesterday.  there was a line to get in the door.  but it moved pretty fast.  there was no water (except for expensive "designer" ones), no TP, etc.  People seemed to be buying normal amounts of stuff.
Never seen anything like this.  Hope it gets better soon.  I'm worried about the economy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Catbird9 said:


> You're right, she is far more at risk of being infected and infecting others by traveling unnecessarily. What authority does the university have to require her to fly home? She does have a choice. She can stay where she is.



If she stays, Gypsy is right, she'll no longer have health insurance, nor would she have a dorm room.



whateve said:


> That's a shame. It seems like it would be safer for her to stay there. However, what if the virus gets bad at her campus and travel is no longer allowed? Then she would be stuck in a foreign country away from her family for who knows how long.



I do fear her being stuck in NZ.  She has a flight home next week, so assuming NZ doesn't end up on the banded list (which is unlikely as things stand today), she'll be on it.

I was to start chemotherapy soon, but my oncologist suggested holding off until things settle a bit.  She's concerned about chemo wiping out my immune system.  It seems to get crazier by the day.


----------



## Shelby33

We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.


----------



## Shelby33

Cavalier Girl said:


> If she stays, Gypsy is right, she'll no longer have health insurance, nor would she have a dorm room.
> 
> 
> 
> I do fear her being stuck in NZ.  She has a flight home next week, so assuming NZ doesn't end up on the banded list (which is unlikely as things stand today), she'll be on it.
> 
> I was to start chemotherapy soon, but my oncologist suggested holding off until things settle a bit.  She's concerned about chemo wiping out my immune system.  It seems to get crazier by the day.


Much love and best of luck to you


----------



## A1aGypsy

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, it's complicated, but the choice is clear. Which is more important, having insurance coverage or exposing yourself to the known risks of a 30 hour international flight? I know what my choice would be.



I guess the ease with which you can make that decision depends on whether you have the available funds to cover a potential $100k+ medical bill.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Shelby, and I'm so sorry about the loss of your husband.  I can only imagine what you all must be going through.  Let us know how you're coping in the days ahead.


----------



## Shelby33

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Shelby, and I'm so sorry about the loss of your husband.  I can only imagine what you all must be going through.  Let us know how you're coping in the days ahead.


Oh thank you. He was my ex husband but we were always on and off. I will be ok. My kids, esp my son, it's very hard. 
Thank you.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

To those who are worried! Do know that traditional soap and water works well to rid viruses and bacteria from your skin! (in most cases it works better than hand sanitizers). If you're interested to read about it on a molecular level https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/health/soap-coronavirus-handwashing-germs.html


----------



## Catbird9

A1aGypsy said:


> I guess the ease with which you can make that decision depends on whether you have the available funds to cover a potential $100k+ medical bill.



I do not have the funds. That doesn't change what my choice would be in that situation.

"*New Zealand* ...hospital treatment is *free* for those eligible for *health care* services. ... if you are not a *New Zealand* resident, you may have to pay for some services."
https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/living-in-nz/healthcare


----------



## lara0112

I am based in Saudi - cases are low but better safe than sorry is the theme here right now. Schools are closed since Monday (fuuuuuun) and I give my lectures online (uni). all travel has stopped in and out of the country. so far, we can still move out of our homes but if cases increase, this too shall change. I don't feel too bothered, mostly because my job often involves work from home and except work and kids and their free time activity I don't do much else. so only little has changed (I no longer take the kids to the playground...)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.


so sorry for your loss
hang in there
can you make baby wipes with paper towels and alcohol?  or use towels and then wash them?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Joeli7 said:


> Antibacterial soap doesn't protect you against a virus anyway. Use regular soap and wash your hands for at least 20 seconds, dont forget the backs of your hands.


I know, I was just saying that's all I have. I will continue to wash my hands very frequently, especially after going out in public!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Catbird9 said:


> I do not have the funds. That doesn't change what my choice would be in that situation.



That’s awesome. As adults, we have to take into account the greater good.

However, for me, a teenager in a foreign country without a place to stay, no family  or health coverage is a much more complicated scenario.


----------



## Plussizegirl

I am in Austria, people are fighting like crazy  for toilet paper.
The schools are closed down starting by Monday.
The border to Italy was closed down a few days ago.
Shops are closed down except of grocery stores, pharmacies and post offices.
Restaurants are allowed to be open until 3 pm ( to ensure lunch for the working people).
I have to work ( insurance company), my colleagues who have children under the age of 14 are excused.
So I will have a lot of work to do for them.
My worries are not only concerning the health issues of my elderly relatives and friends; I am also very worried about the impact on the economy.
Many small shops, hairdressers, Cafes, restaurants and so on won't survive.
A lot of people will lose their jobs.
Tourism is a huge factor in Austria.
The skiing areas are closed down by Monday, so there will be no skiing at Easter.
This will cost many jobs.
The next months will be difficult.


----------



## foosy

Joeli7 said:


> It's worth keeping in mind that cashiers, food service staff, etc. are probably least able to take a sick day before they're really sick as a day's lost wages makes a huge difference. Some may not have health insurance and even in countries with universal health insurance/socialized medicine the richer and better educated people get better care. We're only as safe as the most vulnerable people in our society.


Exactly!
And then it's actually worse for them because those same people are being forced to work as countries try to keep their  food supply chain open while everyone else is quarantined.


----------



## dutchbirblady

Eh, I'm a bit afraid. I'm immuno-compromised and have to see doctors on a regular basis and they may have to close or change their priorities, which could put my health at risk. Also, yesterday I was yelled at for wanting to pick up my prescription meds because "the pharmacist has better things to do than to give some pills to someone who isn't even that ill" (while I have been suffering from various illnesses since 14 and I literally need these meds to function.)

In my country (Netherlands) people have started hoarding and although I always have a steady supply of disinfection gel, dust masks and TP (my mum's a caregiver in a home for elderly people suffering from dementia, and my dad has respiratory issues, so I get my stuff from them) I really don't like how the people who actually NEED those things now either can't get them or have to pay 10 times the price because some people here are legit trying to sell rolls of TP for 10 euros a roll just so they can earn money. Absolutely disgusting.... 

Also, my boyfriend is Chinese and is facing racism on a daily basis. People refuse to work with him at his job, he got yelled at quite a few times and whenever I'm out in public with him, people tend to avoid us and walk around us. I also saw people laugh at us a few times. He hasn't been to China since last summer, has NEVER been to Wuhan and doesn't even know anyone from that area. It's horrible how some people have so many prejudices. He got tested last week, because someone who had the virus had eaten at the restaurant he works at,  and actually tested negative two times in a row, yet there's still people behaving like this, even when he tells them he confirmed he doesn't have it. 

This virus makes a lot of people show the worst sides of themselves, unfortunately.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## foosy

I am also outraged at Amazon, ebay, Walmart and others allowing people to sell necessary items at a gouged price. 1 gallon of alcohol at $450 before shipping. Toilet paper at $100?  WTF?  
That's why people are hoarding. This practice of gouging should be not allowed by law and should be punishable. This is a time to come together and help each other, not profit from the panic.


----------



## sdkitty

dutchbirblady said:


> Eh, I'm a bit afraid. I'm immuno-compromised and have to see doctors on a regular basis and they may have to close or change their priorities, which could put my health at risk. Also, yesterday I was yelled at for wanting to pick up my prescription meds because "the pharmacist has better things to do than to give some pills to someone who isn't even that ill" (while I have been suffering from various illnesses since 14 and I literally need these meds to function.)
> 
> In my country (Netherlands) people have started hoarding and although I always have a steady supply of disinfection gel, dust masks and TP (my mum's a caregiver in a home for elderly people suffering from dementia, and my dad has respiratory issues, so I get my stuff from them) I really don't like how the people who actually NEED those things now either can't get them or have to pay 10 times the price because some people here are legit trying to sell rolls of TP for 10 euros a roll just so they can earn money. Absolutely disgusting....
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is Chinese and is facing racism on a daily basis. People refuse to work with him at his job, he got yelled at quite a few times and whenever I'm out in public with him, people tend to avoid us and walk around us. I also saw people laugh at us a few times. He hasn't been to China since last summer, has NEVER been to Wuhan and doesn't even know anyone from that area. It's horrible how some people have so many prejudices. He got tested last week, because someone who had the virus had eaten at the restaurant he works at,  and actually tested negative two times in a row, yet there's still people behaving like this, even when he tells them he confirmed he doesn't have it.
> 
> This virus makes a lot of people show the worst sides of themselves, unfortunately.


some of this is just silly....someone told me that the area in our city with the most Chinese and Asian restaurants is suffering.  guess people think Chinese just got off the plane and drove to the restaurant to spread germs


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

foosy said:


> I am also outraged at Amazon, ebay, Walmart and others allowing people to sell necessary items at a gouged price. 1 gallon of alcohol at $450 before shipping. Toilet paper at $100?  WTF?
> That's why people are hoarding. This practice of gouging should be not allowed by law and should be punishable. This is a time to come together and help each other, not profit from the panic.


Disgusting! I read a news story today that a couple made $70,000 by selling Lysol wipes online. Money truly is the root of all evil.


----------



## eunaddict

foosy said:


> First, it spreads from one person to many people. If a person with a regular flu spreads it on average to 2 people, a person with coronavirus spreads it on average to 4 people. Super-spreaders have been found that spread it to 35 people or more. Then, second as if this was not enough, this virus stays dormant for an average of 8 days. During those 8 days a carrier does not have symptoms, but is still very contagious. Combine these two together and you get massive spreading. And that is even before we started talking about mortality rate which is 30 times higher for this virus when compared to the flu.



Could I ask for sources for these claims? Not that I'm doubting you, it's just a lot of that information is contrary to what research papers (and my medical program) have stated.

For example, multiple papers based on Chinese cases estimate the incubation period to have a mean of between 3-5.2 days, with outliers of up to 27 days (that the WHO believes is actually duo exposure, instead of an extended incubation period). Also the R0 for SARS-CoV-2 (last I checked) was about 2.2-3 (with the R0 for the "captive population" onboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship estimated at 2.28), which means that on average, an infected person will infect 2.2-3 other people. In comparison, influenza has a R0 of ~1.3, so the average patient will infect 1.3 others. As for being contagious, it is NOT impossible for an asymptomatic carrier to spread the bug, however...given that this virus spreads through droplets (and potentially, a preliminary study suggests aerosol within lab environments), it is much less likely to pick the bug up from someone who isn't coughing or sneezing at/within arm's lengths of you.

Sources:
https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-can-spread-as-an-aerosol.html
https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30091-6/fulltext
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
https://www.livescience.com/new-coronavirus-compare-with-flu.html


----------



## JenJBS

I am not trying to underplay how bad this is. It is scary. It is changing so many things about our lives, so quickly. But I found this on Facebook, and thought it was a good reminder of what we still have. 

For me, church services are cancelled - prayer and reading scriptures are not. Grocery stores are out of many things - but not everything. For now, I can still go to work (as an Admin. Asst. working from home is not an option). I can still enjoy spring weather. I can still enjoy the silly antics of my two cats. I can't attend live concerts, but can listen to music in my apartment.


----------



## Storm702

I'm in the US, and I'm an early childhood educator. Our preschool will remain open during the school shut down, but now we will have 40 more school age children each day, as will every preschool in our brand in the state. Our ability to order the supplies we need from our marketplace has alreafy been affected. The majority of our families are on subsidy and receive assistance for payment, and we have yet to hear how much this will affect their payments. We have a few parents that drive the bus for the schools, they will be off work for at least three weeks without pay. I have two year old twins that go there as well, and I worry about the amount of exposure we receive because my parents are in their 70s, so we won't be visiting as much. My hands are raw from washing. I will say that I am glad we can provide some stability to our kids & families, we had a lot of parents that were very appreciative that we remain open so they can continue to work.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Storm702 said:


> We have a few parents that drive the bus for the schools, they will be off work for at least three weeks without pay.


At work yesterday, our HR manager told us we should be able to collect unemployment during any quarantines or shut downs. I hope it's true. So far I'm still able to go to work but I have been saving my PTO for any potential loss of hours.


----------



## foosy

eunaddict said:


> Could I ask for sources for these claims? Not that I'm doubting you, it's just a lot of that information is contrary to what research papers (and my medical program) have stated.


Absolutely.
Now bear in mind that there is no "definitive research" as there are still many unknowns and scientists are updating the data daily.
Regarding the contagion factor, I am sure you are familiar with the r0 value. Look at what the numbers say about flu vs coronavirus. multiple researches.
Currently, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)Trusted Source, the incubation period for the novel coronavirus is somewhere between 2 to 14 days after exposure. Some researchers put the median at 8 days but I've seen new articles putting it at 5.
Finally regarding mortality rate. Mortality rate for the flu is 0.1%. For Covid-19 it was thought to be 2% but recently the WHO updated it to 3.4%. That is a factor of 34.

For all those interested in  numbers, look at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ 
Information is knowledge and knowledge is power. We can't ignore the numbers, but please don't panic.


----------



## Aminu

I'm in London and am witnessing the panic buying and lack of essentials. I tried to buy face masks online this week, but everything is sold out and won't be restocked for months. Feeling rather concerned about the Government dragging its feet over issuing a lockdown. I appreciate it will have massive economic consequences, but lives are at stake (the death toll in the UK just doubled in the last 24 hours) and many more will be lost before we get to the point of developing herd immunity. Apparently a vaccine is in the early stages of testing and could become available for all by next year - that's a long time to wait it out stuck at home. Eventually, people will have to resume their lives and it will spread like wildfire all over again.

I have a stinking head cold at the moment, so I've only ventured out to get some basic necessities and am self-isolating. As an introvert, with no dependents, this isn't such big deal for me, but I get that others are really struggling.  Hoping we can all help each other through this. Hearing about price-gouging and profiteering is disheartening.


----------



## Storm702

Morgan_Bellini said:


> At work yesterday, our HR manager told us we should be able to collect unemployment during any quarantines or shut downs. I hope it's true. So far I'm still able to go to work but I have been saving my PTO for any potential loss of hours.


I hope that will be true for them, because one mom was in tears yesterday. I won't have any PTO again until the beginning of April, but I believe if we were shut down, we would still be paid.


----------



## eunaddict

Deleted - put in a bit too much personal detail for my internet footprint.


----------



## sdkitty

a friend was planning to travel to florida this weekend for a wedding.  he hard the news that travel back to CA could be banned so he cancelled his trip.


----------



## foosy

A  word of advice regarding numbers:
Different countries are handling reporting of cases differently. It is thought that in general countries are more likely to hide the real number of infections and deaths. Further, numbers can only exist when testing is being done, and in many countries testing has been sparse at best.

Now that the US is finally starting to test, I predict a massive influx in new cases. We have not seen the tip of the iceberg yet. When I speak of logistical preparedness, I mean be proactive, self quarantine.


----------



## gagabag

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Thank you for clarifying for me. It's hard to know what to believe from media outlets these days. I heard a nurse call in to a radio station yesterday and tell people not to panic until the medical people on the front lines panic. But is that sound advice? Isn't it too late then? I hope more people soon recognize the need for increased caution, at the very least.


But we, the medical people, the supposed frontier in this pandemic are panicking! We are scared that we may not be able to provide the best care for most of our patients. We are scared for the lack of due care and diligence coming from the government (I’m in Australia) to even attempt to flatten the curve. We are scared for our elderly, the sick and immunocompromised. We are scared for ourselves! But we are trained to be calm so not to cause hysteria. We are expected to deal with the sick, keep going to work and then risk being vilified if we tested positive.


----------



## Storm702

gagabag said:


> But we, the medical people, the supposed frontier in this pandemic are panicking! We are scared that we may not be able to provide the best care for most of our patients. We are scared for the lack of due care and diligence coming from the government (I’m in Australia) to even attempt to flatter the curve. We are scared for our elderly, the sick and immunocompromised. We are scared for ourselves! But we are trained to be calm so not to cause hysteria. We are expected to deal with the sick, keep going to work and then risk being vilified if we tested positive.


Thank you so much for all you in the medical field are doing. I am praying over yall every day.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ladysarah

Aminu said:


> I'm in London and am witnessing the panic buying and lack of essentials. I tried to buy face masks online this week, but everything is sold out and won't be restocked for months. Feeling rather concerned about the Government dragging its feet over issuing a lockdown. I appreciate it will have massive economic consequences, but lives are at stake (the death toll in the UK just doubled in the last 24 hours) and many more will be lost before we get to the point of developing herd immunity. Apparently a vaccine is in the early stages of testing and could become available for all by next year - that's a long time to wait it out stuck at home. Eventually, people will have to resume their lives and it will spread like wildfire all over again.
> 
> I have a stinking head cold at the moment, so I've only ventured out to get some basic necessities and am self-isolating. As an introvert, with no dependents, this isn't such big deal for me, but I get that others are really struggling.  Hoping we can all help each other through this. Hearing about price-gouging and profiteering is disheartening.


What part of london is experiencing panick buying? I mean it’s very quiet but I haven’t experienced any shortages or panick buyers. In fact I am thinking of getting a few extra things to donate to food banks, because apparently they suffer the most. They need coffee, dried good s like pasta, rice and beans.


----------



## foosy

gagabag said:


> But we, the medical people, the supposed frontier in this pandemic are panicking! We are scared that we may not be able to provide the best care for most of our patients. We are scared for the lack of due care and diligence coming from the government (I’m in Australia) to even attempt to flatten the curve. We are scared for our elderly, the sick and immunocompromised. We are scared for ourselves! But we are trained to be calm so not to cause hysteria. We are expected to deal with the sick, keep going to work and then risk being vilified if we tested positive.


So true, and sad at the same time.
Government, with its limited testing has exposed our doctors and medical staff to the virus. When I saw on CNN Sanjay Gupta say "Not every cold is coronavirus. Try first to eliminate other possibilities. Go to your doctor and have him check you for OTHER potential issues first."   Really ??? This is ass-backwards! How does a doctor not see the paradox or danger in what he is saying??? Just goes to show you that doctors are humans and can also make bad decisions and or give bad recommendations.


----------



## Aminu

ladysarah said:


> What part of london is experiencing panick buying? I mean it’s very quiet but I haven’t experienced any shortages or panick buyers. In fact I am thinking of getting a few extra things to donate to food banks, because apparently they suffer the most. They need coffee, dried good s like pasta, rice and beans.


I'm in NW London and my family are in N London - we have all witnessed empty shelves - mainly toilet paper, antibacterial products and pasta. Good idea to donate to food banks.


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.



I am so sorry for your loss. 
You can search on Google for old fashioned solutions to some household necessities. 
You can cut up rags and use a little soap and use for wipes for the baby if needed. 
Just soak in a bleach solution in a bucket and run in a load with diapers and hot water when bucket is full. Vaseline will help prevent diaper rash. 
The same for wiping after going #1. Save the tp for number two. 
Plain old soap works better than antibacterial soap. 
Ammonia, vinegar  and many other items not sold out can be substituted for things sold out in stores. 
We’re going to have to do things our grandmas did ladies.


----------



## gagabag

foosy said:


> So true, and sad at the same time.
> Government, with its limited testing has exposed our doctors and medical staff to the virus. When I saw on CNN Sanjay Gupta say "Not every cold is coronavirus. Try first to eliminate other possibilities. Go to your doctor and have him check you for OTHER potential issues first". Really ??? This is ass-backwards! How does a doctor not see the paradox or danger in what he is saying??? Just goes to show you that doctors are humans and can also make bad decisions and or give bad recommendations.


It’s hard to generalise... But in the wake of people stockpiling and cases of community spread coming out, the “worried well” tend to rush to the testing centres and overwhelm the system. While those who are actually at high risk, get stumped waiting to be seen/tested. It’s going to be bad as we are just about to enter winter season here in AU and more and more people will have flu-like symptoms


----------



## maryg1

eunaddict said:


> As for its impact? My SO (doctor) just recently completed their "voluntary quarantine" after a patient tested positive during an ED shift. As far as we know, that patient hasn't actually infected anyone else. He showed up to the ED wearing a mask which is probably what helped prevent the 15 healthcare workers he came into contact with from getting sick. As medical students, we've been told by our school that IF a massive shortage of healthcare workforce occurs due to cases spiking, that senior medical students in their clinical placements will be asked to help pick up shifts and assist with basic tasks to help relieve any bottlenecks. Our overseas placements have all been cancelled and some of our teachings may be moved to online tutorials instead.
> 
> It IS slightly different for healthcare students though, the general consensus among us is that we're usually exposed to all sorts of pathogens anyway and generally speaking, the feeling among the cohort is less worry about getting sick from the actual virus (despite the increase risk) but more so more worried about how the panic will affect our schooling, and our lives - as in, we're often in the hospital from 6am to 6pm, and our grocery/TP shopping window is ridiculously tiny....a lot of us are currently rationing ourselves on basics.


There are cases of doctors and nurses who have been infected by the virus, and here newly graduated are now hired to help.
I assume you’re quite young and healthy, so I understand you’re not scared for yourself, but please keep in mind that you could pass the virus to your parents and grandparents, and it could mean some weeks under intensive care if not worse.
Don’t be afraid of your routine changes, if lockdown happens in your country, you will be asked to stay home, limit or avoid visits to family and boyfriend, no more sport etc....you won’t starve.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Stay safe.


----------



## ladysarah

maryg1 said:


> There are cases of doctors and nurses who have been infected by the virus, and here newly graduated are now hired to help.
> I assume you’re quite young and healthy, so I understand you’re not scared for yourself, but please keep in mind that you could pass the virus to your parents and grandparents, and it could mean some weeks under intensive care if not worse.
> Don’t be afraid of your routine changes, if lockdown happens in your country, you will be asked to stay home, limit or avoid visits to family and boyfriend, no more sport etc....you won’t starve.


Do people in Italy have to stay at home now?  Am asking because you mentioned you drive 30 miles to work, but another poster said that Italians need a letter from the authorities to go out.


----------



## maryg1

One of my neighbors has just played the Italian anthem, it has been widely done in Italy since yesterday, to keep everyone’s spirit up


----------



## sdkitty

foosy said:


> I have been very active amongst friends trying to convey the dangers  looming with the imminent spread of the Coronavirus. Initially i got resistance and skepticism but I believe that it is starting to sink in. It is not a question of panic, rather of preparedness, _both logistical and mental. _
> We have already changed our lifestyle, canceling all our entertainment and vacations. Even meetings with friends have been significantly reduced. As of last week we moved to working from home.
> 
> I think that here in the US, now that they finally decided on massive testing, we are going to realize that many of us are sick and even more are carriers. All this requires planning because it is going to impact not only our routines but our loved ones.
> 
> Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?


good job getting this thread started since we no longer have Up To the Minute.  we're all sick of all the talk about this virus but also need to share about it.


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> I am also outraged at Amazon, ebay, Walmart and others allowing people to sell necessary items at a gouged price. 1 gallon of alcohol at $450 before shipping. Toilet paper at $100?  WTF?
> That's why people are hoarding. This practice of gouging should be not allowed by law and should be punishable. This is a time to come together and help each other, not profit from the panic.


I believe I read that they've removed some of these listings from third party sellers. It takes awhile before they catch them. There have always been super high priced items on Amazon, as a joke. I remember there being a gallon of milk on there years ago for thousands of dollars. This was before Amazon delivered groceries.  Gouging is illegal in many countries.


----------



## foosy

gagabag said:


> It’s hard to generalise... But in the wake of people stockpiling and cases of community spread coming out, the “worried well” tend to rush to the testing centres and overwhelm the system. While those who are actually at high risk, get stumped waiting to be seen/tested. It’s going to be bad as we are just about to enter winter season here in AU and more and more people will have flu-like symptoms


I have seen some countries implement a different solution: the recommendation is that if you have symptoms that make you THINK you might have coronavirus, stay home. Don't go out to see a doctor. Call the equivalent of 911 and they will send someone that is in protective gear to perform a test on you. If the test comes positive then you may need to go to quarantine at a hospital.

This should be the norm everywhere. having sick people show up at the doctor's office is endangering the doctors and the other people  there who are not sick with this illness. If we do not protect our doctors, the whole medical system will collapse.


----------



## Hikitten

Here in Denmark we are in complete lockdown. All schools are closed, offices are closing down and people are working from home. No groups above 100 can gather. Today they closed the border to all foreigners. But people are still going about normal life and eating out or shopping. Granted it’s much less but think we need to do more like in Italy before it’s too late.  They may start a curfew. 
About a week ago we had 50 cases today it’s over 800 and it’s a small country. Grateful the government took action fast to shut everything down rather than waiting (shutdown started Wednesday night)  
But the whole thing feels surreal. Life is all disrupted. My kids are going nuts and driving me nuts. Haven’t thought about luxury buying but also like to use shopping as a way to relax so am feeling a little bummed I can’t go out shopping. There are bigger things to worry about but we also want to carry on as normal as possible if that makes sense.


----------



## doni

Spain is going to be closed down any minute now. State of emergency being declared and the whole country going into confinement. So like Italy.


----------



## eunaddict

foosy said:


> Absolutely.
> Now bear in mind that there is no "definitive research" as there are still many unknowns and scientists are updating the data daily.
> Regarding the contagion factor, I am sure you are familiar with the r0 value. Look at what the numbers say about flu vs coronavirus. multiple researches.
> Currently, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)Trusted Source, the incubation period for the novel coronavirus is somewhere between 2 to 14 days after exposure. Some researchers put the median at 8 days but I've seen new articles putting it at 5.
> Finally regarding mortality rate. Mortality rate for the flu is 0.1%. For Covid-19 it was thought to be 2% but recently the WHO updated it to 3.4%. That is a factor of 34.
> 
> For all those interested in  numbers, look at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> Information is knowledge and knowledge is power. We can't ignore the numbers, but please don't panic.



Thanks but I think there's been a misunderstanding, we absolutely agree on the mortality rates and if you read my comment, I've already provided the most recent R0 values and the incubation periods as provided by the WHO and multiple papers based on the Chinese cases as well as the Diamond Princess cruise cases - which we also now agree on based on your most recent reply. We seem to now be using similar sources.

I'm only about the following details (quoted below), specifically where you got the bit about "35 people or more" and the average of 4, as well as the dormant period of an average of 8 days. As well as the very contagious asymptomatic carrier bits. A lot of those details are contrary to available research and what our ID specialists are telling us.



foosy said:


> First, it spreads from one person to many people. If a person with a regular flu spreads it on average to 2 people, a person with coronavirus spreads it on average to 4 people. Super-spreaders have been found that spread it to 35 people or more. Then, second as if this was not enough, this virus stays dormant for an average of 8 days. During those 8 days a carrier does not have symptoms, but is still very contagious. Combine these two together and you get massive spreading. And that is even before we started talking about mortality rate which is 30 times higher for this virus when compared to the flu.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> I have seen some countries implement a different solution: the recommendation is that if you have symptoms that make you THINK you might have coronavirus, stay home. Don't go out to see a doctor. Call the equivalent of 911 and they will send someone that is in protective gear to perform a test on you. If the test comes positive then you may need to go to quarantine at a hospital.
> 
> This should be the norm everywhere. having sick people show up at the doctor's office is endangering the doctors and the other people  there who are not sick with this illness. If we do not protect our doctors, the whole medical system will collapse.


Yesterday while cooking, I briefly thought about what would happen if I cut myself and had to go to the emergency room. I would be afraid to go and get exposed to something.


----------



## maryg1

ladysarah said:


> Do people in Italy have to stay at home now?  Am asking because you mentioned you drive 30 miles to work, but another poster said that Italians need a letter from the authorities to go out.


Yes, we do have to stay home unless you have to do something very important like going to work/have to nurse someone/go to the doctor/go grocery shopping.
If you go out you always have to bring a certificate that explains why you’re not at home, in my case because my firm doesn’t allow smart working from home. You can’t exit from your town for unvalid reasons, my parents live 15 km from here and I can’t go there because they’re in good health condition and my brother and sister, who live in the same town, can do their grocery shopping.
You have to bring that certificate anytime, if you’re by foot, by bike or by car, because police can stop you and check if you really need to go out. For instance, you can bring your dog out for poo/pee in your neighborhood but not walk them miles and miles. No more dining at restaurants, no coffee at the bar, no hairdresser or beautician. If you go out for no valid reason, you get a fee and a penal denunce.
This weekend all public parks are closed, because people could gather there.
I’m still debating wether going out of my town to buy special food for my whippets that can’t be located in any shop where I live needs the certificate, or if it’s not considered a valid excuse. I could phone the shop and ask if they do home delivery.
Basically, you always have to ask yourself: “is it something that is so urgent? Is it something that can be done in any other way?”


----------



## sdkitty

so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


----------



## maryg1

Our grandparents were asked to leave their homes to fight a war.
We are asked to stay on the couch watching TV, it can’t be that difficult.


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


I'm taking my 14 & 16 year old to the barber shop in a bit, but there are only 2 barbers usually & not much traffic. The twins are staying home though, so I think I'll see if that town has any toilet paper in stock because people have gone nuts where I live & everywhere is out.


----------



## QuelleFromage

foosy said:


> Absolutely.
> Now bear in mind that there is no "definitive research" as there are still many unknowns and scientists are updating the data daily.
> Regarding the contagion factor, I am sure you are familiar with the r0 value. Look at what the numbers say about flu vs coronavirus. multiple researches.
> Currently, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)Trusted Source, the incubation period for the novel coronavirus is somewhere between 2 to 14 days after exposure. Some researchers put the median at 8 days but I've seen new articles putting it at 5.
> Finally regarding mortality rate. Mortality rate for the flu is 0.1%. For Covid-19 it was thought to be 2% but recently the WHO updated it to 3.4%. That is a factor of 34.
> 
> For all those interested in  numbers, look at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> Information is knowledge and knowledge is power. We can't ignore the numbers, but please don't panic.



Just to be totally accurate here, the CDC is citing the incubation period for MERS as an example of a possible range of 2-14 days. The incubation period for Covid-19 is unknown.


----------



## foosy

eunaddict said:


> Thanks but I think there's been a misunderstanding, we absolutely agree on the mortality rates and if you read my comment, I've already provided the most recent R0 values and the incubation periods as provided by the WHO and multiple papers based on the Chinese cases as well as the Diamond Princess cruise cases - which we also now agree on based on your most recent reply. We seem to now be using similar sources.
> 
> I'm only about the following details (quoted below), specifically where you got the bit about "35 people or more" and the average of 4, as well as the dormant period of an average of 8 days. As well as the very contagious asymptomatic carrier bits. A lot of those details are contrary to available research and what our ID specialists are telling us.



First, I have to clarify that I did not do any research, so if anything I quoted or said is wrong I welcome any and corrections.

Regarding the R0 - that number is changing daily. It is really impacted by the number of actual cases reported. A recent article shows that in China it is between 2 and 3.5:
https://healthblog.uofmhealth.org/w...hat-can-you-do-to-protect-against-coronavirus

Regarding the super-spreader, you can read different accounts here:
https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-superspreader-south-korea-church.html
here:
https://www.health.com/condition/infectious-diseases/coronavirus-super-spreader
and here:
https://www.wbur.org/commonhealth/2020/03/12/coronavirus-outbreak-biogen-conference-superspreading


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


We are. On Saturday, we stocked up on food. On Tuesday we had to go to Walmart to get DH's prescriptions. We haven't gone out since then and we normally go out for lunch every day. DH is extremely high risk as he has a heart condition. I have asthma so I'm high risk too.


----------



## maryg1

There are currently jokes about the difficulties we younger people are facing in keeping our elderly at home, they really are stubborn!


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> We are. On Saturday, we stocked up on food. On Tuesday we had to go to Walmart to get DH's prescriptions. We haven't gone out since then and we normally go out for lunch every day. DH is extremely high risk as he has a heart condition. I have asthma so I'm high risk too.


good.  be well
I guess you could say I have asthma but with my preventive meds I haven't had symptoms in many years......I am making sure I have the inhaler though in case I get sick and start coughing


----------



## sdkitty

maryg1 said:


> There are currently jokes about the difficulties we younger people are facing in keeping our elderly at home, they really are stubborn!


some reports are categorizing elderly as over 60....I think of elderly as more like 80-ish


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have friends who stock the shelves in Supermarkets & work at the checkout & they are getting abused by customers because there's no toilet paper, rice, pasta & the list goes on. Customers also know that there are night fillers who stock shelves & just stand at the isle's waiting for the night fillers to open the boxes & try to put stock onto the shelves - But it doesn't even get that far because as soon as they see the staff open the box they all pounce! One chain supermarket keeps breaking record sales every day!

I don't know what the deal is with bulk buying bottled water, there is NO information that tap water is being contaminated here. Now, supermarkets have limits on certain items so there is a chance that people who have missed out can buy. Also, there is a no REFUND policy in place from one supermarket chain. This is to prevent those who have stock piled items & don't need it anymore or changed their mind.

Outdoor events have all been canceled & there is talk about extending Easter School holidays. You have to keep watching the news because they keep changing theirs minds or implementing new restrictions.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> good.  be well
> I guess you could say I have asthma but with my preventive meds I haven't had symptoms in many years......I am making sure I have the inhaler though in case I get sick and start coughing


I had a respiratory illness a few months ago that caused wheezing, so I need to be careful.


----------



## eunaddict

maryg1 said:


> There are cases of doctors and nurses who have been infected by the virus, and here newly graduated are now hired to help.
> I assume you’re quite young and healthy, so I understand you’re not scared for yourself, but please keep in mind that you could pass the virus to your parents and grandparents, and it could mean some weeks under intensive care if not worse.
> Don’t be afraid of your routine changes, if lockdown happens in your country, you will be asked to stay home, limit or avoid visits to family and boyfriend, no more sport etc....you won’t starve.



No one is afraid of our routines changing, in fact, my personal routines already have. My parter treated a patient who later tested positive and an entire group of healthcare staff, including my partner ended up quarantined. You know what hypervigilence is? It's waking up in an air-conditioned room with a dry scratchy throat in the morning and wondering if I picked up Cov-19 from my partner before we knew the patient tested positive. I'm also staying away from my entire family during this process, especially my only remaining grandparent. So, you're very wrong to assume my routines haven't changed.

I think you've misconstrued my entire post. *Most of us (medicos) aren't "scared" because panicking (like another poster is saying she is) isn't helpful to us, the hospital or our patients. *There is no point to panic. Everyone else can, but anyone studying or working within a hospital cannot afford to. We're worried about practical issues like staffing, accessibility to daily necessities, and frustrated about being asked to step up to responsibilities due to lack of staff, the same responsibilities we're not prepared for because of interruptions to our training from the SAME situation (what a little circular conundrum).

We don't have the time to hit the shops in the morning when things are restocked, and by the time we get out of the hospital, all the basic household (especially TP and other cleaning items) and food items (including bread) are gone. So yeah, while we won't starve it is actually becoming increasingly difficult for us to get by day to day from all the panic stockpiling. Our hospital has also told us that while they have weeks of supplies, they anticipate all this panic buying of masks and sanitizers will interrupt their supply chain as well. So, yeah. We're worried and frustrated about things like that because panicking about the rest of it isn't helpful in the least.


----------



## gagabag

maryg1 said:


> Yes, we do have to stay home unless you have to do something very important like going to work/have to nurse someone/go to the doctor/go grocery shopping.
> If you go out you always have to bring a certificate that explains why you’re not at home, in my case because my firm doesn’t allow smart working from home. You can’t exit from your town for unvalid reasons, my parents live 15 km from here and I can’t go there because they’re in good health condition and my brother and sister, who live in the same town, can do their grocery shopping.
> You have to bring that certificate anytime, if you’re by foot, by bike or by car, because police can stop you and check if you really need to go out. For instance, you can bring your dog out for poo/pee in your neighborhood but not walk them miles and miles. No more dining at restaurants, no coffee at the bar, no hairdresser or beautician. If you go out for no valid reason, you get a fee and a penal denunce.
> This weekend all public parks are closed, because people could gather there.
> I’m still debating wether going out of my town to buy special food for my whippets that can’t be located in any shop where I live needs the certificate, or if it’s not considered a valid excuse. I could phone the shop and ask if they do home delivery.
> Basically, you always have to ask yourself: “is it something that is so urgent? Is it something that can be done in any other way?”


Where do you get the certificate from? Is it easy enough to get?
I did my fellowship in Italy a few years ago and I remember how painful it was queuing up in Questura to get a permesso di soggiorno


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Plussizegirl

Thank you so much for explaining, maryg1, sounds very strict.


----------



## Joeli7

sdkitty said:


> some reports are categorizing elderly as over 60....I think of elderly as more like 80-ish


While those in the 80s have the highest mortality rate it's quite a steep curve so even those in their late 60s have a higher risk of dying from this. Many additional factors at play as well but definitely rather safe than sorry. My dad wanted to go to the gym and I told him no, gyms are gross. A healthy 73 is still 73.


----------



## maryg1

eunaddict said:


> No one is afraid of our routines changing, in fact, my personal routines already have. My parter treated a patient who later tested positive and an entire group of healthcare staff, including my partner was quarantined. I'm staying away from my entire family during this process, especially my only remaining grandparent. So, you're very wrong to assume my routines haven't changed.
> 
> I think you've misconstrued my entire post. *Most of us (medicos) aren't "scared" because panicking (like another poster is saying she is) isn't helpful to us, the hospital or our patients. *There is no point to panic. Everyone else can, but anyone studying or working within a hospital cannot afford to. We're worried about practical issues like staffing, accessibility to daily necessities, and frustrated about being asked to step up to responsibilities due to lack of staff, the same responsibilities we're not prepared for because of interruptions to our training from the SAME situation (what a little circular conundrum).
> 
> We don't have the time to hit the shops in the morning when things are restocked, and by the time we get out of the hospital, all the basic household (especially TP and other cleaning items) and food items (including bread) are gone. So yeah, while we won't starve it is actually becoming increasingly difficult for us to get by day to day from all the panic stockpiling. Our hospital has also told us that while they have weeks of supplies, they anticipate all this panic buying of masks and sanitizers will interrupt their supply chain as well. So, yeah. We're worried and frustrated about things like that because panicking about the rest of it isn't helpful in the least.


I was only trying to give you hope and strength, since I’m facing all this weeks in advance than your country.


----------



## fabuleux

I'm a university professor. Our institution, as many across the country, is now moving all courses to an online format for the rest of the semester. Campus remains open for faculty and staff but students were encouraged to return to their permanent home. Some of our students do no have anywhere to go so they are staying in university housing.


----------



## lara0112

dutchbirblady said:


> Eh, I'm a bit afraid. I'm immuno-compromised and have to see doctors on a regular basis and they may have to close or change their priorities, which could put my health at risk. Also, yesterday I was yelled at for wanting to pick up my prescription meds because "the pharmacist has better things to do than to give some pills to someone who isn't even that ill" (while I have been suffering from various illnesses since 14 and I literally need these meds to function.)
> 
> In my country (Netherlands) people have started hoarding and although I always have a steady supply of disinfection gel, dust masks and TP (my mum's a caregiver in a home for elderly people suffering from dementia, and my dad has respiratory issues, so I get my stuff from them) I really don't like how the people who actually NEED those things now either can't get them or have to pay 10 times the price because some people here are legit trying to sell rolls of TP for 10 euros a roll just so they can earn money. Absolutely disgusting....
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is Chinese and is facing racism on a daily basis. People refuse to work with him at his job, he got yelled at quite a few times and whenever I'm out in public with him, people tend to avoid us and walk around us. I also saw people laugh at us a few times. He hasn't been to China since last summer, has NEVER been to Wuhan and doesn't even know anyone from that area. It's horrible how some people have so many prejudices. He got tested last week, because someone who had the virus had eaten at the restaurant he works at,  and actually tested negative two times in a row, yet there's still people behaving like this, even when he tells them he confirmed he doesn't have it.
> 
> This virus makes a lot of people show the worst sides of themselves, unfortunately.



don't take it too badly - the virus originates from China (like the first SARS), and people are afraid/angry/annoyed - whichever. It is easy to unleash that on people that may have nothing to do with that but are easy scapegoats... 

hope you stay safe and well


----------



## maryg1

gagabag said:


> Where do you get the certificate from? Is it easy enough to get?
> I did my fellowship in Italy a few years ago and I remember how painful it was queuing up in Questura to get a permesso di soggiorno


Yes, you download the blank certificate from the website of the Ministry for Internal Affairs and you fill it with your data and the reason for leaving your home.


----------



## eunaddict

foosy said:


> First, I have to clarify that I did not do any research, so if anything I quoted or said is wrong I welcome any and corrections.
> 
> Regarding the R0 - that number is changing daily. It is really impacted by the number of actual cases reported. A recent article shows that in China it is between 2 and 3.5.



Thanks for the links about the super spreader , guess there will always be an outlier and a Typhoid Mary. As for R0, that value has always been between 1.5-3.5 since they started estimating it for SARS-Cov-2 - again this means each infected person has spread the virus to an average of 1.5 to 3.5 people. To the best of my knowledge R0 has never been as high as 8, which is what was suggested in your original post with the comment about spreading to an average of 8 people, which would have put it up there with Chickenpox (~8.4ish). That got me pretty damn worried. Thankfully, estimates still put this new bug at less contagious than the common cold (~6), or we'd really be in deep doodoo.

Alright, I need to get off this thread 

Stay safe everyone , remember: wash your hands, stay home if you're sick and don't touch your face! 

Oh, and another great source which shows why social distancing and other measures are important - it helps delay the outbreak peak which buys healthcare more time (and breathing space) to cope with patient influx.
https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/


----------



## maryg1

Plussizegirl said:


> Thank you so much for explaining, maryg1, sounds very strict.


Yes it is, but again, they’re asking to stay home.
My main concern is when I have to go to work, because I’d rather work from home and working under these circumstances isn’t easy.


----------



## whateve

dutchbirblady said:


> Eh, I'm a bit afraid. I'm immuno-compromised and have to see doctors on a regular basis and they may have to close or change their priorities, which could put my health at risk. Also, yesterday I was yelled at for wanting to pick up my prescription meds because "the pharmacist has better things to do than to give some pills to someone who isn't even that ill" (while I have been suffering from various illnesses since 14 and I literally need these meds to function.)
> 
> In my country (Netherlands) people have started hoarding and although I always have a steady supply of disinfection gel, dust masks and TP (my mum's a caregiver in a home for elderly people suffering from dementia, and my dad has respiratory issues, so I get my stuff from them) I really don't like how the people who actually NEED those things now either can't get them or have to pay 10 times the price because some people here are legit trying to sell rolls of TP for 10 euros a roll just so they can earn money. Absolutely disgusting....
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is Chinese and is facing racism on a daily basis. People refuse to work with him at his job, he got yelled at quite a few times and whenever I'm out in public with him, people tend to avoid us and walk around us. I also saw people laugh at us a few times. He hasn't been to China since last summer, has NEVER been to Wuhan and doesn't even know anyone from that area. It's horrible how some people have so many prejudices. He got tested last week, because someone who had the virus had eaten at the restaurant he works at,  and actually tested negative two times in a row, yet there's still people behaving like this, even when he tells them he confirmed he doesn't have it.
> 
> This virus makes a lot of people show the worst sides of themselves, unfortunately.


DH sees his cardiologist frequently, especially now that he is in the middle of adjusting the doses of his drugs. He has an appointment in a few weeks, and I'm really hoping they'll let him do it over the phone, even though they won't be able to check his blood pressure or listen to his heart, to avoid possible exposure. He also just had a possibly cancerous mole removed and has to go to a follow up to find out if it is cancerous and needs further surgery, and I'm hoping they will do that over the phone too. I'm afraid that doctors want to be paid for these appointments, which they might not be if they do it over the phone.

I can't believe that pharmacist was so rude to you! He has no right making judgments about whether you need your drugs.


----------



## gagabag

maryg1 said:


> Yes, you download the blank certificate from the website of the Ministry for Internal Affairs and you fill it with your data and the reason for leaving your home.


Oh then I am glad it’s just download and print, no need to get it stamped and approved?
Stay safe! We have so much to learn from what others are going through 
There will be an economic and psychological impact long after the medical burden subsidies


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> DH sees his cardiologist frequently, especially now that he is in the middle of adjusting the doses of his drugs. He has an appointment in a few weeks, and I'm really hoping they'll let him do it over the phone, even though they won't be able to check his blood pressure or listen to his heart, to avoid possible exposure. He also just had a possibly cancerous mole removed and has to go to a follow up to find out if it is cancerous and needs further surgery, and I'm hoping they will do that over the phone too. I'm afraid that doctors want to be paid for these appointments, which they might not be if they do it over the phone.
> 
> I can't believe that pharmacist was so rude to you! He has no right making judgments about whether you need your drugs.


maybe if the doctor wants to see him they can provide a mask


----------



## maryg1

gagabag said:


> Oh then I am glad it’s just download and print, no need to get it stamped and approved?
> Stay safe! We have so much to learn from what others are going through
> There will be an economic and psychological impact long after the medical burden subsidies


Nope, no need to make it approved beforehand, but if the police stops you and they think you don’t have a valid reason to leave your home, you will get fined.


----------



## PurseAddict728

I was already a major germaphobe prior to this Coronavirus pandemic. By major, I mean that I _*was on a weekly basis* _stocking up on latex gloves, clorox wipes, paper towels, and wet ones. I have a kid in school so I try to wipe away most of those germs previous to this and just keep my house clean weekly. My worst fear was running out of these items. Ironically, now one of my worst fears has come to pass, so now what..

I saw multiple people today at the store wearing latex gloves (always wanted to do this in the past, but thought people would look at me funny). From my viewpoint lots of people have poor hygiene so I never really trust who has handled carts or other objects in stores, etc. I think this is a major wakeup call to all of the people who just never thought about daily germs all over every surface that you touch. I wipe down the cart every time I go to the grocery store. I wash my hands multiple times throughout the day. Typically, I shower after I go to the store to get all of the airborne germs off of me (told you I'm a germaphobe).

I think it's good that maybe this will spark a change in people "_temporarily", _but, this virus is scary in a way that it's more airborne. No matter how much everyone wipes, wears gloves, wear masks...how can you truly protect yourself?

It was shocking and struck more fear in my heart today witnessing stores basically being emptied out of meat, dairy and canned foods. I try to keep a good stock of food and items at home because my family and I rarely eat at restaurants/fast food places. I prefer to cook about 99% of the time because I trust that I've washed my hands and prepared my own food properly. It's just a shame to see the selfish behavior of Americans today (I'm in the U.S.)

This has somewhat changed my shopping routine. I usually go about 1-2 times a week, but feel like I've had to prepare for the next two-three weeks at this rate just to make sure I have enough. I feel lucky that my husband is on vacation this week and my son is on spring break. But, fear for what might happen the week after that.

And I fear for my Dad especially who has prostate cancer. HIs immune system is already susceptible to this type of virus. He has to go once a month to have his chemo infusions at the hospital with my mom and to doctors visits as well. I also fear for my mother in law too.

I'm sorry and if anyone has read my long rant I appreciate your patience and hope I have not offended anyone. Peace and healing be with you all. Many blessings and good health!


----------



## gagabag

maryg1 said:


> Nope, no need to make it approved beforehand, but if the police stops you and they think you don’t have a valid reason to leave your home, you will get fined.


Oh dear! I hope you get to work from home soon


----------



## ladysarah

maryg1 said:


> Yes, we do have to stay home unless you have to do something very important like going to work/have to nurse someone/go to the doctor/go grocery shopping.
> If you go out you always have to bring a certificate that explains why you’re not at home, in my case because my firm doesn’t allow smart working from home. You can’t exit from your town for unvalid reasons, my parents live 15 km from here and I can’t go there because they’re in good health condition and my brother and sister, who live in the same town, can do their grocery shopping.
> You have to bring that certificate anytime, if you’re by foot, by bike or by car, because police can stop you and check if you really need to go out. For instance, you can bring your dog out for poo/pee in your neighborhood but not walk them miles and miles. No more dining at restaurants, no coffee at the bar, no hairdresser or beautician. If you go out for no valid reason, you get a fee and a penal denunce.
> This weekend all public parks are closed, because people could gather there.
> I’m still debating wether going out of my town to buy special food for my whippets that can’t be located in any shop where I live needs the certificate, or if it’s not considered a valid excuse. I could phone the shop and ask if they do home delivery.
> Basically, you always have to ask yourself: “is it something that is so urgent? Is it something that can be done in any other way?”


Thank you for explaining this in detail. I have a number of friends living in Italy and they say they are well, but very nice to hear your side of things.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## USCGirlie

I'm located in the San Francisco Bay Area, one of the hardest hit places in the US (that we know of, since the country is so far behind on testing!). I work in Santa Clara County, one of the few places in the US that the CDC has special mitigation guidance on currently, and live in the county next door.

Things started to feel "real" here more than two weeks ago, as before March 1st people were already panic buying. It felt truly surreal to see aisles of frozen food completely wiped out, and even things like vinegar and distilled water sold out. My company advised employees to work from home starting March 5th, and many other companies large and small have since issued the same guidance throughout the Bay Area. Many school districts are closing. Much more sobering is I have colleagues whose family members have COVID-19 and are still in the hospital, with worsening symptoms. I am extremely worried for my mom, who is in the high risk group, and have been doing everything I can to help prepare her.

I'm only going out for essential reasons, such as stocking up on groceries/supplies or a required doctor's appointment that I couldn't postpone, though each time I go out I become anxious as I've come into contact with people who aren't covering their coughs (in this age, why?!) and as many posters have mentioned in this post, people can be asymptomatic for a long time yet contagious. Friends and colleagues are doing the same, essentially being semi-hermits unless absolutely necessary to go out. I feel for all the small business owners who have been impacted by the dramatically lessened traffic. Many restaurants are struggling and are closing or will likely close.

I've been closely following the accounts of what's happening in Italy. First, my heart breaks for the country and its wonderful people. I have a special place in my heart for Italy -- I've been there many times and have fallen in love with the country, and it's also where my husband and I got engaged and honeymooned. It's surreal and sobering to see Italy, with its health system being one of the best, and with its stringent measures in place, suffer so much. And more sobering is to see the US government not take things seriously until just a few days ago, despite so much data showing that we're just weeks behind Italy. If Italy has been hit so hard, it's only a foreshadowing of how badly the US will be hit given its lack of preparation up to this point & having less hospital beds per capita than Italy.

Going back to the original poster's question -- I've personally had zero appetite for luxury buying given what's going on, except for a makeup item occasionally. My mind has been preoccupied with what's going on, and it truly feels like a surreal time to be alive.

Thinking of everyone that's been impacted all around the world and sending all my love.


----------



## Jktgal

gagabag said:


> But we, the medical people, the supposed frontier in this pandemic are panicking! We are scared that we may not be able to provide the best care for most of our patients. We are scared for the lack of due care and diligence coming from the government (I’m in Australia) to even attempt to flatten the curve. We are scared for our elderly, the sick and immunocompromised. We are scared for ourselves! But we are trained to be calm so not to cause hysteria. We are expected to deal with the sick, keep going to work and then risk being vilified if we tested positive.



This is the exact reason why those who are so priviledged to be able to work from home and self isolate, must do so. Not to protect yourself, but to protect others. The health system is not going to be able to handle lot of people sick at the same time. The most vulnerable and weak will bear the most brunt. By distancing and self isolation, we delay the worse and lets the health system prepare, learn and adjust.

Stay strong, @gagabag and know that many of us appreciate the work that our medical frontliners do!


----------



## Jktgal

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, it's complicated, but the choice is clear. Which is more important, having insurance coverage or exposing yourself to the known risks of a 30 hour international flight? I know what my choice would be.



The WHO has declared covid19 as a pandemic. I have read that this means it's a force majeure, and most contracts (including insurance) have a clause for this. Unfortunately this usually means that a force majeur exempts people from honoring contracts. You may want to check you individual policies.

Luckily the local government where I live guarantees coverage of medical bills for those infected, locals and foreigners. But the facilities are not much. Precarious times indeed.


----------



## maryg1

ladysarah said:


> Thank you for explaining this in detail. I have a number of friends living in Italy and they say they are well, but very nice to hear your side of things.


Oh I’m well too! Only getting accustomed to restrictions, the worst part is going to work everyday, it is emotionally draining for me for reasons I won’t explain here.
But coming home to my whippets make things a lot better


----------



## sandicat3

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.


Oh gosh I'm so sorry about your loss❤


----------



## Shelby33

sandicat3 said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry about your loss❤


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Stay safe.


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> You can search on Google for old fashioned solutions to some household necessities.
> You can cut up rags and use a little soap and use for wipes for the baby if needed.
> Just soak in a bleach solution in a bucket and run in a load with diapers and hot water when bucket is full. Vaseline will help prevent diaper rash.
> The same for wiping after going #1. Save the tp for number two.
> Plain old soap works better than antibacterial soap.
> Ammonia, vinegar  and many other items not sold out can be substituted for things sold out in stores.
> We’re going to have to do things our grandmas did ladies.


Thanks for this info!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss
> hang in there
> can you make baby wipes with paper towels and alcohol?  or use towels and then wash them?


Yes Doctor says we can use just paper towels and a bit of baby shampoo. Thank you!


----------



## foosy

eunaddict said:


> Thanks for the links about the super spreader , guess there will always be an outlier and a Typhoid Mary. As for R0, that value has always been between 1.5-3.5 since they started estimating it for SARS-Cov-2 - again this means each infected person has spread the virus to an average of 1.5 to 3.5 people. To the best of my knowledge R0 has never been as high as 8, which is what was suggested in your original post with the comment about spreading to an average of 8 people, which would have put it up there with Chickenpox (~8.4ish). That got me pretty damn worried. Thankfully, estimates still put this new bug at less contagious than the common cold (~6), or we'd really be in deep doodoo.
> 
> Alright, I need to get off this thread
> 
> Stay safe everyone , remember: wash your hands, stay home if you're sick and don't touch your face!
> 
> Oh, and another great source which shows why social distancing and other measures are important - it helps delay the outbreak peak which buys healthcare more time (and breathing space) to cope with patient influx.
> https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/


I think there


eunaddict said:


> Thanks for the links about the super spreader , guess there will always be an outlier and a Typhoid Mary. As for R0, that value has always been between 1.5-3.5 since they started estimating it for SARS-Cov-2 - again this means each infected person has spread the virus to an average of 1.5 to 3.5 people. To the best of my knowledge R0 has never been as high as 8, which is what was suggested in your original post with the comment about spreading to an average of 8 people, which would have put it up there with Chickenpox (~8.4ish). That got me pretty damn worried. Thankfully, estimates still put this new bug at less contagious than the common cold (~6), or we'd really be in deep doodoo.
> 
> Alright, I need to get off this thread
> 
> Stay safe everyone , remember: wash your hands, stay home if you're sick and don't touch your face!
> 
> Oh, and another great source which shows why social distancing and other measures are important - it helps delay the outbreak peak which buys healthcare more time (and breathing space) to cope with patient influx.
> https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/



There must be a misunderstanding. If you reread my post you will see that the number 8 was the average number of days someone is contagious without showing symptoms. I used 4 for R0 which as we both showed is anywhere today between 2 to 3.5.  But I must point out that this disease is more contagious than the flu. Not less. The only reason that we don’t yet have a worldwide disaster is because of all the measures being taken. 

For all those that these numbers are confusing, think about it like this: this virus is spreading exponentially. If one person spreads it to 3 others, then The next 3 will spread it to 9 and so on.  Within 14 cycles this has spread to just under 5 million people!  This is very serious.  This why this is now a pandemic. Now , not all these people will get sick, but many will, especially those above age 60.

We can stop the spreading only by avoiding contact with other people.there is no other way yet. We need to do this for ourselves but also for all our loved ones, because they are the ones we want to be with the most.


----------



## ladysarah

foosy said:


> *this virus is spreading exponentially. If one person spreads it to 3 others, then The next 3 will spread it to 9 and so on.  Within 14 cycles this has spread to just under 5 million people!  This is very serious.  This why this is now a pandemic. Now , not all these people will get sick, but many will, *especially those above age 60.
> 
> We can stop the spreading only by avoiding contact with other people.there is no other way yet. We need to do this for ourselves but also for all our loved ones, because they are the ones we want to be with the most.


 thank you for the nice & simple explanation.


----------



## redney

For those who are speculating of the unmitigated spread to approach 9 million people, consider watching this mathematical video (in layman's terms) that explains logarithmic curves and point of inflection. BTW this guy's blog is really helpful for mathematical concepts explained in simple terms. https://www.3blue1brown.com/


----------



## TankerToad

Cavalier Girl said:


> My granddaughter is in New Zealand for her semester abroad.  There are only 6 cases in the entire country, and the university where she's studying is still holding classes.  However, her home university in the US is requiring all students to return home.  I'm far more worried about her flying home (a trip that takes 30 hours including airport layovers) than her staying in NZ.  But, she has no choice, she must come home, and is likely to lose her credits. I'm so disappointed in her US university for not giving her more support.


My son is there as well- and they are forcing him to come home- which is crazy - he’s safer there as is your granddaughter 
So frustrating


----------



## Sterntalerli

We’ll start working from home starting Monday. There are no confirmed cases in our department but our boss wants us to stay healthy and feel safe (appreciate him - in this time especially). 

we bought some basics like pasta but not too much since we think there are ppl out there who need it more in case they can’t leave the house anymore. 

Let’s just hope for the best and everybody stay healthy!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Sorry for your loss!! @Shelby33


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## auntyjo

I have been diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my throat on Friday. I am worried that I will not be able to have immediate surgery to remove it because the hospitals can’t cope with sudden influx of covid patients or if my doctor is infected. The health system is already busy enough with people needing care. I don’t want my cancer to mestasize. I still have young children to care.


----------



## babypanda

dutchbirblady said:


> Eh, I'm a bit afraid. I'm immuno-compromised and have to see doctors on a regular basis and they may have to close or change their priorities, which could put my health at risk. Also, yesterday I was yelled at for wanting to pick up my prescription meds because "the pharmacist has better things to do than to give some pills to someone who isn't even that ill" (while I have been suffering from various illnesses since 14 and I literally need these meds to function.)
> 
> In my country (Netherlands) people have started hoarding and although I always have a steady supply of disinfection gel, dust masks and TP (my mum's a caregiver in a home for elderly people suffering from dementia, and my dad has respiratory issues, so I get my stuff from them) I really don't like how the people who actually NEED those things now either can't get them or have to pay 10 times the price because some people here are legit trying to sell rolls of TP for 10 euros a roll just so they can earn money. Absolutely disgusting....
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is Chinese and is facing racism on a daily basis. People refuse to work with him at his job, he got yelled at quite a few times and whenever I'm out in public with him, people tend to avoid us and walk around us. I also saw people laugh at us a few times. He hasn't been to China since last summer, has NEVER been to Wuhan and doesn't even know anyone from that area. It's horrible how some people have so many prejudices. He got tested last week, because someone who had the virus had eaten at the restaurant he works at,  and actually tested negative two times in a row, yet there's still people behaving like this, even when he tells them he confirmed he doesn't have it.
> 
> This virus makes a lot of people show the worst sides of themselves, unfortunately.


I’m so sorry to read what you’re going through. That racism is based on much ignorance unfortunately. Stay tough and hope all this will end soon and everyone can resume their normal lives. Praying for you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes Doctor says we can use just paper towels and a bit of baby shampoo. Thank you!


people used to survive with no baby wipes and no disposable diapers


----------



## Clearblueskies

auntyjo said:


> I have been diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my throat on Friday. I am worried that I will not be able to have immediate surgery to remove it because the hospitals can’t cope with sudden influx of covid patients or if my doctor is infected. The health system is already busy enough with people needing care. I don’t want my cancer to mestasize. I still have young children to care.


I can’t think what to say, I’m so sorry.


----------



## sdkitty

auntyjo said:


> I have been diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my throat on Friday. I am worried that I will not be able to have immediate surgery to remove it because the hospitals can’t cope with sudden influx of covid patients or if my doctor is infected. The health system is already busy enough with people needing care. I don’t want my cancer to mestasize. I still have young children to care.


assume you've asked your doctor to prioritize your care?  Best of luck to you.  so sorry for what you're going through


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks for this info!



Strange as it is to think, disposable diapers and wipes haven’t been around all that long. 
Any paper product can be substituted with a rag and soaked then washed. 
Tampons might be something you want to order if you will need tho. 
Best of luck.


----------



## foosy

auntyjo said:


> I have been diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my throat on Friday. I am worried that I will not be able to have immediate surgery to remove it because the hospitals can’t cope with sudden influx of covid patients or if my doctor is infected. The health system is already busy enough with people needing care. I don’t want my cancer to mestasize. I still have young children to care.



I don’t know where you are located. If you are here in the US, then you probably want to get to your surgeon ASAP, because we have yet to start the major testing and the healthcare system can take care of you. I expect that this is going to change rapidly by the end of the week. Of course try to do your best to not get infected yourself. 

All other people, if you have a medical condition that is not urgent, my advice is to postpone it. The risk of getting infected now is too high. I would also recommend waiting with any bloodwork.  By the way, this is not just me saying this - these are the directions of the CDC.


----------



## sdkitty

I noted yesterday when I was out and about there was no shortage of customers getting pedis in the nail salon.  Guess - even in winter - that's a priority for a lot of women


----------



## indiaink

Twickenham Train Station in London yesterday - my nephew lives in the UK and says he’s never seen it completely empty like this.


----------



## auntyjo

sdkitty said:


> assume you've asked your doctor to prioritize your care?  Best of luck to you.  so sorry for what you're going through


It's out of control for everyone now. There's no guarantee.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

sdkitty said:


> I noted yesterday when I was out and about there was no shortage of customers getting pedis in the nail salon.  Guess - even in winter - that's a priority for a lot of women


This made me roll my eyes so hard my dog heard them scraping the inside of my skull (just kidding.) I don't mean to judge people and how they prioritize or cope but I have just returned home from driving around for HOURS to multiple stores in multiple cities looking for toilet paper because I am almost out and I NEED SOME. Now I'm just angry! I was lucky enough to score 4 cheap rolls of paper towels so I guess I can't complain yet but omg this is frustrating. A pedi would be the very last thing on my mind.


----------



## auntyjo

foosy said:


> I don’t know where you are located. If you are here in the US, then you probably want to get to your surgeon ASAP, because we have yet to start the major testing and the healthcare system can take care of you. I expect that this is going to change rapidly by the end of the week. Of course try to do your best to not get infected yourself.
> 
> All other people, if you have a medical condition that is not urgent, my advice is to postpone it. The risk of getting infected now is too high. I would also recommend waiting with any bloodwork.  By the way, this is not just me saying this - these are the directions of the CDC.


I'm in Australia and I work in a specialist doctor office in administration. I have been assured that I have been prioritized as there are also other cancer patients scheduled ahead of me. Current situation the soonest they can have me is on Friday subject to hospital theatre arrangements but most likely the week after. I am willing to travel interstate for this but I don't want to risk infected or go out at all now.


----------



## ladysarah

redney said:


> For those who are speculating of the unmitigated spread to approach 9 million people, consider watching this mathematical video (in layman's terms) that explains logarithmic curves and point of inflection. BTW this guy's blog is really helpful for mathematical concepts explained in simple terms. https://www.3blue1brown.com/



Excellent. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Tootsie17

Morgan_Bellini said:


> That's the problem for me, I dont have any on hand and it's sold out everywhere. I have 1/2 of a small bottle of antibacterial soap and a few bars of Dial antibacterial soap. I don't want to stockpile but I do need some. This is crazy. I waited until pay day to do my normal shopping and now I'm realizing that wasn't a good idea. I have to go out and hunt for toilet paper today, not because I want to hoard some but because I need some. How frustrating!!



According to most health experts, the best thing you can do is wash your hands with soap frequently, so you are good in that area at least, and that is a blessing.


----------



## BigPurseSue

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to



Our city is totally shut down. Gatherings of more than 250 people have been banned. Schools, colleges, and the university closed, many public libraries too. Banks have stopped offering counter service. Most people are working at home unless their jobs are health-care-related. I know some people who refuse to leave their homes, but I still see a lot of traffic on the streets, although not as much as usual on a Saturday afternoon. There have been a number of confirmed cases in our community, but test kits are limited so few people with symptoms are being tested. I certainly don't care to go to a restaurant or bar.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## kemilia

Here in the US (Midwest part) there is no TP, paper towels, hand sanitizer is just a vague memory, frozen pizzas, etc, it is NUTS! 

I was behind a woman in the grocery store Thursday and after coupons, her bill still came to over $400! She did not have the average "week's grocery list" of stuff, she had like 8 bottles of soft soap. 

When I saw empty shelves at 3 stores I knew things were bad. Can't even order online like I usually do (so much easier than wrestling giant packages of TP & paper towel in and then out of my car)--guess that's not happening for a while. Sugar seems to be in short supply here, fortunately I bought too much at Christmas for cookies, not that I use much sugar ever (except for hummingbird nectar).

Once again--the panic buying around me is NUTS. The stores cannot keep up, but making lots of $$$$.


----------



## Tootsie17

JenJBS said:


> I am not trying to underplay how bad this is. It is scary. It is changing so many things about our lives, so quickly. But I found this on Facebook, and thought it was a good reminder of what we still have.
> 
> For me, church services are cancelled - prayer and reading scriptures are not. Grocery stores are out of many things - but not everything. For now, I can still go to work (as an Admin. Asst. working from home is not an option). I can still enjoy spring weather. I can still enjoy the silly antics of my two cats. I can't attend live concerts, but can listen to music in my apartment.



Thank you for posting this. I think we all need to remember..."and this to shall pass."


----------



## meepabeep

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to



I am. I have dry cough, but no other symptoms. 12 people were quarantined here. A professor at the university I walk though almost every day (to go to the PO), told a family member that they are students. 

My mom who lives next door, is also self-quarantining. My brother, a Jet Blue pilot, has been exposed. His son goes to the university. So they are too. Unfortunately, my sister-in-law is still acting like nothing has happened, and is going out.


----------



## BigPurseSue

A NY Times editorial:
*"Please, Don’t Go Out to the Bars Tonight"*
Gathering in groups right now is selfish and puts the lives of others at risk.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/opinion/coronavirus-bars-lockdown.html


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I am. I have dry cough, but no other symptoms. 12 people were quarantined here. A professor at the university I walk though almost every day (to go to the PO), told a family member that they are students.
> 
> My mom who lives next door, is also self-quarantining. My brother, a Jet Blue pilot, has been exposed. His son goes to the university. So they are too. Unfortunately, my sister-in-law is still acting like nothing has happened, and is going out.


I hope you get better soon and the rest of your family stays healthy.


----------



## USCGirlie

BigPurseSue said:


> A NY Times editorial:
> *"Please, Don’t Go Out to the Bars Tonight"*
> Gathering in groups right now is selfish and puts the lives of others at risk.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/opinion/coronavirus-bars-lockdown.html



Thank you for posting this -- I was about to do the same!


----------



## babypanda

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


We are. Only doing necessary trips (pharmacy or grocery). No restaurants, no shopping... my husband goes to work but they sent half the employees to work from home. Our only outing this weekend was the park to bike with the kids


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I hope you get better soon and the rest of your family stays healthy.


Thank you. I hope you and your family stay healthy too.


----------



## Coco.lover

I have been depressed and my anxiety is at an all time high. I cried already, didn't sleep from thursday to friday ( I turned on cnn and saw people screaming at each other and turned it off and couldn't sleep)  I am worried. I have a trip to Vegas in May and I hope I can still go. I hate this .


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> Our city is totally shut down. Gatherings of more than 250 people have been banned. Schools, colleges, and the university closed, many public libraries too. Banks have stopped offering counter service. Most people are working at home unless their jobs are health-care-related. I know some people who refuse to leave their homes, but I still see a lot of traffic on the streets, although not as much as usual on a Saturday afternoon. There have been a number of confirmed cases in our community, but test kits are limited so few people with symptoms are being tested. I certainly don't care to go to a restaurant or bar.


some family in our neighborhood is having a huge kids birthday party today.  go figure


----------



## TraceySH

Well Nordstrom stores are offering 10% off in-store purchases (or by phone/ text) including Chanel so... in case anyone has the shopping bug...I can't say that I do with everything that is going on, but in case someone was looking for that unicorn...


----------



## whateve

Coco.lover said:


> I have been depressed and my anxiety is at an all time high. I cried already, didn't sleep from thursday to friday ( I turned on cnn and saw people screaming at each other and turned it off and couldn't sleep)  I am worried. I have a trip to Vegas in May and I hope I can still go. I hate this .


I feel the same way. This has been coming for awhile but I've felt worse since last night. We're pretty prepared to stay home, with plenty of supplies for awhile and I'm fairly certain we haven't been exposed, so I don't know why I'm so anxious.


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This made me roll my eyes so hard my dog heard them scraping the inside of my skull (just kidding.) I don't mean to judge people and how they prioritize or cope but I have just returned home from driving around for HOURS to multiple stores in multiple cities looking for toilet paper because I am almost out and I NEED SOME. Now I'm just angry! I was lucky enough to score 4 cheap rolls of paper towels so I guess I can't complain yet but omg this is frustrating. A pedi would be the very last thing on my mind.


right....and even in better times, I personally don't bother with pedis when I'm wearing closed toe shoes.  guess I'm just a slob that way


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


My parents are. And my sister and her family. Once I stock up on pet food and toilet paper (if I ever find any) I think I'm going to stay home as much as possible. I do still have to go to work but I really have no need to go anywhere else other than the grocery store.


----------



## S'Mom

Crazy times here in Northern Cal.  The hoarding is just insane....it's even hard to find bottled water which seems really ridiculous to me.  Thankfully, we had things like rubbing alcohol and clorox already because by the time I realized I should get more everywhere I went was already sold out.  The small grocery store around the corner from my house is the best place, I've found, to do any marketing.  It's pretty stocked with fresh fruits, veggies and meats, dairy and small amounts of household goods (although not Peroxide or rubbing alcohol) ...... the masses seem to stick with Safeway and the big box stores so in this respect I feel very lucky.  My daughter came back home from SoCal where she lives so we could be together just in case one of us gets sick and we're trying to be really diligent about our hygiene although touching our faces is second nature and I catch myself doing it a LOT.

I still need to go to the office but I'm going to try to stay home as much as I can which, being an introvert, is something I actually love doing. 

Blessings to everyone and be kind to each other.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

auntyjo said:


> It's out of control for everyone now. There's no guarantee.


well I wish you the best
where are you?


----------



## Tootsie17

whateve said:


> DH sees his cardiologist frequently, especially now that he is in the middle of adjusting the doses of his drugs. He has an appointment in a few weeks, and I'm really hoping they'll let him do it over the phone, even though they won't be able to check his blood pressure or listen to his heart, to avoid possible exposure. He also just had a possibly cancerous mole removed and has to go to a follow up to find out if it is cancerous and needs further surgery, and I'm hoping they will do that over the phone too. I'm afraid that doctors want to be paid for these appointments, which they might not be if they do it over the phone.
> 
> I can't believe that pharmacist was so rude to you! He has no right making judgments about whether you need your drugs.


That pharmacist should be ashamed of himself.  If you can find another pharmacist, I would.  He doesn't deserve your patronage. Stay safe and blessed.


----------



## aerinha

mrs.JC said:


> Admittedly, I was skeptical in the beginning... but the nonstop coverage (and learning recently that my boss' boss got stuck on a cruise) made me realize that things might be different this time and it would be wise to get some groceries. I went to the store today after work and bought what I thought was a reasonable amount to last two people a month or so. The lady in front of me had--I kid you not--an entire wagon full of tuna and sardine cans of every flavor. Literally _hundreds_ of canned tuna/sardines. Her wagon was so heavy it took both her and her daughter to push it around.
> 
> All the bread and flour was gone, including the peanut butter and mayo and spreads. All of the spam and corned beef was gone.  Stuffing, noodles, mac n' cheese, meat, eggs. Cleaning supplies, toilet paper... I saw a family where each member had their own cart full of stuff. I honestly couldn't believe it. It felt like I was in the beginning of a zombie movie.
> 
> I'm not even scared of the virus. I'm scared of not being able to get food because of people hoarding/everyone emptying shelves from sheer panic. I'm worried about my job possibly being affected.  I'm terrified that we all have to live in this paranoid/fearful state for the foreseeable future.


 Your tuna lady must know the guy I saw with 5 giant bottles of mouth wash.  Either he had awful breath or thinks he found a solution to the handsanitizer shortage.


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> Your tuna lady must know the guy I saw with 5 giant bottles of mouth wash.  Either he had awful breath or thinks he found a solution to the handsanitizer shortage.


if the prices are good some people may be re-selling stuff


----------



## Tootsie17

auntyjo said:


> I have been diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my throat on Friday. I am worried that I will not be able to have immediate surgery to remove it because the hospitals can’t cope with sudden influx of covid patients or if my doctor is infected. The health system is already busy enough with people needing care. I don’t want my cancer to mestasize. I still have young children to care.


Sorry to hear of your diagnosis and I hope the tumor lies dormant until the worst is over. Praying for you and everyone else. Please keep us updated on your condition.


----------



## gagabag

auntyjo said:


> I'm in Australia and I work in a specialist doctor office in administration. I have been assured that I have been prioritized as there are also other cancer patients scheduled ahead of me. Current situation the soonest they can have me is on Friday subject to hospital theatre arrangements but most likely the week after. I am willing to travel interstate for this but I don't want to risk infected or go out at all now.


I’m sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I am in AU too and deal with cancer patients. Be patient and don’t go interstate as 1. there is no guarantee that the hospital outside your state could accommodate you, and 2. may lead to further unnecessary delays with your treatment. If you have private cover or personal savings to go private, do it so your procedure could be expedited!


----------



## aerinha

I work in a middle school office.  We are union, but not part of the teachers’ union so we tend to get the short end of the stick.  We were planning for students to work from home from their district issued laptops and On Wednesday were told support staff could use sick time if there was a closure.  I have 144 days so no sweat.  Until Thursday when they said now we had to do 5 hours of online courses that are terrible a day, go unpaid or use all our vacation time.  Then they closed the county I live in.  Then they closed the district I work for (different county) on Friday because everyone was calling out because they live in the closed county and lost their child care. Then later on Friday the governor closed all schools in my state and said laptop learning is not legal which somehow means support staff can’t do courses for pay.  We were told we would know what was happening later today, but it’s 7:50 p.m. and I don’t know if I am working from home on Monday or losing 2 weeks (or more) of pay. Teacher friends who are guaranteed their pay are online whining that people aren’t following the rules and are still going out to eat and/shop and that everything should be forced to close...leaving thousands of hourly workers without pay.  They are totally obliviously to their privilege and when I pointed this out, I was told “oh, well safeguards would be needed” as if some mom and pop restaurant can afford to stay closed for 2 weeks, pay their bills and pay their staff with no customers.

Meanwhile, nothing really closed, but few people are going anywhere except the grocery store which is like something out of horror movie.  The only frozen vegetable left was broccoli, which is kind of funny, no one has any toilet paper or eggs and people keep buying bottled water like their tap water might be poisoned.  I have plenty of food at home anyway, my depression era Gram trained me well, but eventually the milk runs out and you need to venture in.

It is such a bizarre feeling because no one I know is remotely sick and yet I put on TV and news stations are like it’s a zombie apocalypse.  And I have a cousin who is sure this is all a media plot to shut American down (not sure why the media would want to do that) as if she hasn’t seen anything about all of Europe going to heck in a hand basket along with us.  So, factor in my privileged coworkers and I am surrounded by stupidity all around.  For me the reality is somewhere in the middle.  There is need for caution and some extra supplies in case stuff runs out, but there is no need to barricade in your home with 300 rolls of toilet paper and 700 cans of tuna or run around screaming “blame the media it’s all a hoax”.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TankerToad said:


> My son is there as well- and they are forcing him to come home- which is crazy - he’s safer there as is your granddaughter
> So frustrating



TT, I agree, it just doesn't make sense.  Let's hope they're both home safe and sound soon.


----------



## USCGirlie

whateve said:


> I feel the same way. This has been coming for awhile but I've felt worse since last night. We're pretty prepared to stay home, with plenty of supplies for awhile and I'm fairly certain we haven't been exposed, so I don't know why I'm so anxious.



I already had anxiety before COVID-19 and it's increased quite significantly ever since. I was watching a segment on CNN where a psychiatrist shared tips on how to manage anxiety during this time, and I found them helpful. Here are some notes I took from the segment:

In times like this, it's important to remember what you do have control of (since it's normal to feel anxious about what you don't have control of), and have a regular routine of self-care which will keep you grounded, including: 

Sleeping -- getting at least 7-8 hours of sleep. In times of stress, one may need more sleep than usual
Taking breaks -- especially as employees move to WFH, it's important to remember that taking breaks throughout the work day is helpful for both your brain and your well-being
Regular exercise
Eating regularly -- working from home, I've found my meal times to be completely off. We have to take care of ourselves and ensure we're getting proper nutrition at regular intervals during the day
Mindfulness & deep breathing
Media detox -- it's easy to fall down a rabbit hole during this endless news cycle and become preoccupied with every news article around COVID-19. The recommendation was to limit media consumption to a more reasonable amount and also to ensure you're checking reputable sites such as the WHO and CDC.

The psychiatrist noted that having this regular self-care routine will help ensure a healthier immune system as well. 

I hope this helps, especially for those of us who already had anxiety prior to COVID-19!


----------



## Puglet Lover

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I’m in Australia now too and cannot understand why they are so relaxed. I’m all for the lockdown- In this situation, no measures are excessive
> I am also worried about the grocery crisis and chaos even more than the virus itself.
> So many plans cancelled, so much lost on  stock market investments..
> 
> I was supposed to fly to Dubai next month, have to cancel now but the hotel is still charging me 100%...
> After 2 days of watching the news, I ended up drinking vodka last night. Not in the mood for anything, including handbags. Maybe it’s time to to lock myself in the house and finally watch Game of Thrones?


I know darl, Peter Dutton now has tested positive with whom the Prime Minister has been with all week and yet he is telling us on the news that he doesn't think he needs to be tested - WTF.

I'm really sorry that you have lost your deposit on your holiday, that seems so unfair considering the circumstances x


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm very anxious about this, actually. I'm not too worried about catching COVID- 19; however, illness has a ripple effect on everything and everyone. My university has finally made the decision to suspend classes for a few days. I'm really stressed - it's the end of the semester, so much is due, and now everything is being changed. I feel like I'm getting sick from all of the stress, so I've decided to step away from my social media accounts for a while.


----------



## Coco.lover

I'm not concerned about getting it either, I just don't like an interruption in life. I'm in FL and we deal with hurricane season every year and this MUCH scarier. We can't hide. A hurricane you can pick up and leave. With this you can't its  just scary.


----------



## Gracilan

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.




So sorry, Shelby. Try your best to stay calm. Keep us posted, we are thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Rikireads

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.



Sending virtual hugs and warm thoughts your way.


----------



## redney

mrs.JC said:


> Admittedly, I was skeptical in the beginning... but the nonstop coverage (and learning recently that my boss' boss got stuck on a cruise) made me realize that things might be different this time...
> 
> *I'm not even scared of the virus. I'm scared of not being able to get food because of people hoarding/everyone emptying shelves from sheer panic. I'm worried about my job possibly being affected.  I'm terrified that we all have to live in this paranoid/fearful state for the foreseeable future.*


Right there with you. Also very worried about the stock market and economy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## redney

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.


So sorry Shelby. Thinking of you.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Everything was calm in my community until the first cases were confirmed in my state earlier this week.  That was when I first started seeing people around me get nervous.  Things were cautious but still level-headed at work until Thursday morning.  I’m not trying to be political, but the effect of the shambolic statement from the Oval Office Wednesday night really changed the public mood.  Executive leadership at the office called it “troubling,” and there was a clear sense that the federal response was failing.  There was immediate fear.  Face-to-face meetings were canceled, and social distancing was mandated.  The change in perception, coupled with the markets melting down led to a sense of panic among our clients (I work for a financial services organization).  Public spaces - with the exception of grocery stores and pharmacies - are almost abandoned in my community.  My husband normally works in Manhattan but started working from home two weeks ago, and Friday a communication was sent out by his company’s leadership mandating that everyone work remotely for at least the next 30 days.  Many but not all schools have closed, but I expect more to close in the coming week.  My son’s preschool is still open, and I’m still going into the office everyday, but that could change at any moment. 

I’m not buying any luxury items.  Shopping is not at the forefront of my thoughts right now, and any “fun money” we have hanging around after buying a new house and handling moving expenses (not to mention furnishing a home three times the size of our current one) is going into the stock market.  It’s a good time to be buying in.


----------



## auntyjo

gagabag said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I am in AU too and deal with cancer patients. Be patient and don’t go interstate as 1. there is no guarantee that the hospital outside your state could accommodate you, and 2. may lead to further unnecessary delays with your treatment. If you have private cover or personal savings to go private, do it so your procedure could be expedited!


Thank you for the support from everyone. I am going private definitely. I’m just hoping days will get better. I’m just preparing for each day now - supplies, food for potential lockdown. So difficult to shop now, even online. Everything shutdown. Yet still so many things to do.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

myskinnyaunt said:


> Here in Singapore, the govt has advise us on social distancing. Large ticketed events are cancelled (and can only be held if the organizers demonstrate a good amount of ability in contact tracing and protocol on receiving guest).  Our borders are now closed off to travelers from certain countries . And with immediate effect cruise ships can no longer do portcalls here. Our government reacted fast upon news about the Covid and started screening early. We have about 200cases so far as of today 13 March, about half which have been discharged. (some imported cases, some local). 0 deaths (thank god).
> 
> Our schools and most places are still operating and open, but we've all been advised on having good hygiene. Meaning washing our hands with soap and water frequently. And staying/working from home if ill. And not touching our faces with our hands. (To prevent virus from getting to us from our eyes etc).
> 
> This is our latest advisory from our govt https://www.moh.gov.sg/news-highlig...ther-importation-and-spread-of-covid-19-cases (which might help others who want to learn or implement similar). About a month ago when we first went into Dorscon orange (people begun panic buying stuff from supermarkets), but the situation now is under control and everything is back to 'normal stock' .
> 
> it's common to have your temperature taken when you visit restaurants/offices/medical facilities/airports etc. You also need to fill in health declaration forms at some of these places about your travel history etc. Certainly we try to keep indoors a little more these days (but businesses are suffering from lack of crowds).
> 
> Our govt took the initiative to absorb the healthcare cost of those affected by covid19, i think this helps more people to come forward to get help when they are unwell, and not having to worry about cost. If you have the common flu here you are given 5days medical certificate, no questions asked.
> 
> Our Government worked with some 500+ general practitioners to provide healthcare subsidies: where people with respiratory symptoms can receive subsidised treatment and medication (ranging from $5 to $10). We receive daily updates on the situation here as well so more or less we're mostly calm as we've been provided good information and clear direction from the government. In times like these we are very thankful.
> 
> We hope the situation in our neighboring countries and worldwide will improve, as we're all in this together. These days with global travel we're but one people /one earth. This will take global effort. Sending love to everyone.


to what are they crediting the lack of mortality? treatment? age groups affected? are new infections tapering?


----------



## Lake Effect

aerinha said:


> I work in a middle school office.  We are union, but not part of the teachers’ union so we tend to get the short end of the stick.  We were planning for students to work from home from their district issued laptops and On Wednesday were told support staff could use sick time if there was a closure.  I have 144 days so no sweat.  Until Thursday when they said now we had to do 5 hours of online courses that are terrible a day, go unpaid or use all our vacation time.  Then they closed the county I live in.  Then they closed the district I work for (different county) on Friday because everyone was calling out because they live in the closed county and lost their child care. Then later on Friday the governor closed all schools in my state and said laptop learning is not legal which somehow means support staff can’t do courses for pay.  We were told we would know what was happening later today, but it’s 7:50 p.m. and I don’t know if I am working from home on Monday or losing 2 weeks (or more) of pay. Teacher friends who are guaranteed their pay are online whining that people aren’t following the rules and are still going out to eat and/shop and that everything should be forced to close...leaving thousands of hourly workers without pay.  They are totally obliviously to their privilege and when I pointed this out, I was told “oh, well safeguards would be needed” as if some mom and pop restaurant can afford to stay closed for 2 weeks, pay their bills and pay their staff with no customers.
> 
> Meanwhile, nothing really closed, but few people are going anywhere except the grocery store which is like something out of horror movie.  The only frozen vegetable left was broccoli, which is kind of funny, no one has any toilet paper or eggs and people keep buying bottled water like their tap water might be poisoned.  I have plenty of food at home anyway, my depression era Gram trained me well, but eventually the milk runs out and you need to venture in.
> 
> It is such a bizarre feeling because no one I know is remotely sick and yet I put on TV and news stations are like it’s a zombie apocalypse.  And I have a cousin who is sure this is all a media plot to shut American down (not sure why the media would want to do that) as if she hasn’t seen anything about all of Europe going to heck in a hand basket along with us.  So, factor in my privileged coworkers and I am surrounded by stupidity all around.  For me the reality is somewhere in the middle.  There is need for caution and some extra supplies in case stuff runs out, but there is no need to barricade in your home with 300 rolls of toilet paper and 700 cans of tuna or run around screaming “blame the media it’s all a hoax”.


To read some tough realities here and on top of it, someone thinks this is a media plot? Good God I think I’d stab myself in the eye if I had to listen to that!


USCGirlie said:


> I already had anxiety before COVID-19 and it's increased quite significantly ever since. I was watching a segment on CNN where a psychiatrist shared tips on how to manage anxiety during this time, and I found them helpful. Here are some notes I took from the segment:
> 
> In times like this, it's important to remember what you do have control of (since it's normal to feel anxious about what you don't have control of), and have a regular routine of self-care which will keep you grounded, including:
> 
> Sleeping -- getting at least 7-8 hours of sleep. In times of stress, one may need more sleep than usual
> Taking breaks -- especially as employees move to WFH, it's important to remember that taking breaks throughout the work day is helpful for both your brain and your well-being
> Regular exercise
> Eating regularly -- working from home, I've found my meal times to be completely off. We have to take care of ourselves and ensure we're getting proper nutrition at regular intervals during the day
> Mindfulness & deep breathing
> Media detox -- it's easy to fall down a rabbit hole during this endless news cycle and become preoccupied with every news article around COVID-19. The recommendation was to limit media consumption to a more reasonable amount and also to ensure you're checking reputable sites such as the WHO and CDC.
> 
> The psychiatrist noted that having this regular self-care routine will help ensure a healthier immune system as well.
> 
> I hope this helps, especially for those of us who already had anxiety prior to COVID-19!


This is a helpful reminder! And I really had to remind myself to let go of reading the news at one point today. I  am in the midst of gathering up all my Jane Austen book to movie DVDs, Ocean’s 11, 12, 13 and Enchanted April DVDs. And start the rotation . . .


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I feel the same way. This has been coming for awhile but I've felt worse since last night. We're pretty prepared to stay home, with plenty of supplies for awhile and I'm fairly certain we haven't been exposed, so I don't know why I'm so anxious.



It's in the air. I worry about my daughter who lives in a California town. She's a nurse, and her hospital is one of several that are being used to quarantine cruise ship patients who arrived several weeks ago in San Francisco. Her partner recently returned (air travel) from a job-related meeting in Las Vegas. Their daughter, my first grandchild, is about 10 months old. They are young and healthy, but still I'm concerned.

I also worry about my father, 90 years old with a heart condition. He lives nearby and I visit him daily. I'm in a risk age group, but he's in an even riskier one. We're only going out to buy groceries and drug store items. I'm not seeing any panic buying here, people are pretty calm and the stores and keeping things stocked. We're lucky so far.


----------



## Catbird9

USCGirlie said:


> I already had anxiety before COVID-19 and it's increased quite significantly ever since. I was watching a segment on CNN where a psychiatrist shared tips on how to manage anxiety during this time, and I found them helpful. Here are some notes I took from the segment:
> 
> In times like this, it's important to remember what you do have control of (since it's normal to feel anxious about what you don't have control of), and have a regular routine of self-care which will keep you grounded, including:
> 
> Sleeping -- getting at least 7-8 hours of sleep. In times of stress, one may need more sleep than usual
> Taking breaks -- especially as employees move to WFH, it's important to remember that taking breaks throughout the work day is helpful for both your brain and your well-being
> Regular exercise
> Eating regularly -- working from home, I've found my meal times to be completely off. We have to take care of ourselves and ensure we're getting proper nutrition at regular intervals during the day
> Mindfulness & deep breathing
> Media detox -- it's easy to fall down a rabbit hole during this endless news cycle and become preoccupied with every news article around COVID-19. The recommendation was to limit media consumption to a more reasonable amount and also to ensure you're checking reputable sites such as the WHO and CDC.
> 
> The psychiatrist noted that having this regular self-care routine will help ensure a healthier immune system as well.
> 
> I hope this helps, especially for those of us who already had anxiety prior to COVID-19!



That's excellent, thanks for posting!


----------



## aerinha

Catbird9 said:


> It's in the air. I worry about my daughter who lives in a California town. She's a nurse, and her hospital is one of several that are being used to quarantine cruise ship patients who arrived several weeks ago in San Francisco. Her partner recently returned (air travel) from a job-related meeting in Las Vegas. Her daughter, my first grandchild, is about 10 months old. They are young and healthy, but still I'm concerned.
> 
> I also worry about my father, 90 years old with a heart condition. He lives nearby and I visit him daily. I'm in a risk age group, but he's in an even riskier one. We're only going out to buy groceries and drug store items. I'm not seeing any panic buying here, people are pretty calm and the stores and keeping things stocked. We're lucky so far.



For my area it got real this week, but things like handsanitizer and wipes were scarce for a couple weeks before.  We had a pediatrician who was sick treat two dozen patients at a branch of a major children’s hospital about 40 minutes from me, though in my county.  Then he tested positive...before that guess he thought he was just giving people the flu (rolling eyes).  We became the epicenter for PA.  There are grocery stores everywhere, yet they are all getting picked clean.  Are you in the midwest?  The coasts seem to be the hot spots in terms of the virus and the crazy buyers.


----------



## aerinha

Lake Effect said:


> To read some tough realities here and on top of it, someone thinks this is a media plot? Good God I think I’d stab myself in the eye if I had to listen to that!
> 
> This is a helpful reminder! And I really had to remind myself to let go of reading the news at one point today. I  am in the midst of gathering up all my Jane Austen book to movie DVDs, Ocean’s 11, 12, 13 and Enchanted April DVDs. And start the rotation . . .



and she stands behind it even when I talk about the crazy going on here (we live 4 hours apart).  To some degree they are isolated, small town, under 200 in a graduating class...no real concept of a school district with a population of 18000+ students in 23 buildings and three high schools graduating 1000+ EACH a year with neighboring districts of similar sizes.  A stomach bug goes through my building of 900 in days and lingers for weeks.  A student bringing this in and passing it on would be a disaster.


----------



## USCGirlie

Catbird9 said:


> That's excellent, thanks for posting!



Thank you @Catbird9, I'm glad it was helpful! Wishing you and your family all the best. Your daughter and all those on the medical front lines are heroes.


----------



## aerinha

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This made me roll my eyes so hard my dog heard them scraping the inside of my skull (just kidding.) I don't mean to judge people and how they prioritize or cope but I have just returned home from driving around for HOURS to multiple stores in multiple cities looking for toilet paper because I am almost out and I NEED SOME. Now I'm just angry! I was lucky enough to score 4 cheap rolls of paper towels so I guess I can't complain yet but omg this is frustrating. A pedi would be the very last thing on my mind.



try really out of the way Costco’s, they have their brand out, one multi roll pack per customer.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

S'Mom said:


> Crazy times here in Northern Cal.  The hoarding is just insane....it's even hard to find bottled water which seems really ridiculous to me.  Thankfully, we had things like rubbing alcohol and clorox already because by the time I realized I should get more everywhere I went was already sold out.  The small grocery store around the corner from my house is the best place, I've found, to do any marketing.  It's pretty stocked with fresh fruits, veggies and meats, dairy and small amounts of household goods (although not Peroxide or rubbing alcohol) ...... the masses seem to stick with Safeway and the big box stores so in this respect I feel very lucky.  My daughter came back home from SoCal where she lives so we could be together just in case one of us gets sick and we're trying to be really diligent about our hygiene although touching our faces is second nature and I catch myself doing it a LOT.
> 
> I still need to go to the office but I'm going to try to stay home as much as I can which, being an introvert, is something I actually love doing.
> 
> Blessings to everyone and be kind to each other.


cheers to those local stores, no? I tell my husband I go regularly so they’ll stay in business when I need them! as we did today because supermarket sold out of chicken noodle soup, but tiny independent store was still stocked!


----------



## Jktgal

meepabeep said:


> Unfortunately, my sister-in-law is still acting like nothing has happened, and is going out.



Has your sister in law been in contact with the family members exposed to the virus? If yes, she has to self isolate. You can report her to authorities.

This is another reason to self isolate - not everyone will adhere to rules. We have a patient here tested positive for covid19 and person escaped from hospital, aided by family members. Reason was she said she feels fine and don't believe the test.
Another family refused to be tested because scared if they need to self siolate and can't go to work.


----------



## Jktgal

aerinha said:


> Your tuna lady must know the guy I saw with 5 giant bottles of mouth wash.  Either he had awful breath or thinks he found a solution to the handsanitizer shortage.



Keeping the throat functioning well is among one advice given by a specialist, as the virus travels through the reporatory tract.
https://ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/...ola-vogel-reducing-the-risk-of-infection.html


----------



## muchstuff

babypanda said:


> There are 2 ways to stop this insane contagion. First one is self quarantine and social distancing while the sick either recover or die. If the virus doesn’t find a new host it will die as well. Second is to have 70% of people infected (which as everyone is aware now will overwhelm the medical system and create a very negative impact), but it will create a herd immunity and the virus won’t be able to spread. Governments are worried about their economy and don’t want to impose strict quarantine measures. It’s up to us to act and be responsible to avoid spreading it for others. Yes our lives are impacted big time. We’re based in Texas.  My kids are home now for the next 2 weeks at least, we might start online classes in April, we’re not going out except for necessities. Yesterday I was annoyed that the cashier at Kroger clearly had a cold and was coughing in her elbows. Clearly people aren’t taking this seriously yet. Praying this will end soon but seeing how the situation developed in other countries we should expect several weeks if not months of this disaster! Praying for everyone to stay safe


It’s possible that your cashier had seasonal allergies or asthma. I have a chronic lung issue and sound like I have the plague ( I get lots of stink eye when I go out, I’ve been carrying my inhaler in my hand to show people I’m not sick with anything contagious). Something to consider before you accuse people of not following protocol, I feel like a leper these days when I’m out and about.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jktgal

I watch thissite on the daily. Yes, the total numbers still creeping up but I like the the log graph at the bottom left. China's new infection has tapered off (so it can be done!), total recoveries merging with total infections. 
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

The new case (yellow) is still climbing and this is the worry as it seems governments not taking things seriously at the start.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## meepabeep

Jktgal said:


> Has your sister in law been in contact with the family members exposed to the virus? If yes, she has to self isolate. You can report her to authorities.
> 
> This is another reason to self isolate - not everyone will adhere to rules. We have a patient here tested positive for covid19 and person escaped from hospital, aided by family members. Reason was she said she feels fine and don't believe the test.
> Another family refused to be tested because scared if they need to self siolate and can't go to work.



I think so. She moved out last year, but comes back every now and then (she stays there when my brother is out of town, then leaves as soon as he comes home).


----------



## Yoshi1296

Life is slowly becoming much more scary for us. I'm in nyc and streets are mostly empty, people have been acting kinda weird and paranoid. 

I'm out of work currently and have many interviews going on, but they've all been postponed, re-scheduled, or moved to video call and I am very frustrated because I ant to start working again and get on with my life. 

I just hope everyone stays safe and healthy and hope life will return back to normal for everyone.


----------



## bisousx

I'm not concerned about the virus for myself, but I have been taking the necessary precautions not to spread it to others including my elderly relatives.

My husband has been following covid-19 since December before most people knew about it, so we have been very slowly stocking up on all the necessities for a comfortable possible quarantine.

I'm concerned about human behavior and protecting myself/loved ones when people are panicking. As I went grocery shopping today, I felt sorry for all the reasonable people who remained calm like you're supposed to and now can't find food or toilet paper to go on with their lives. I thought my husband was a nutcase a few months ago but now admit he was right in being extra cautious by preparing for a disaster early. I’ve been giving away a lot of supplies, such as wet wipes to my friends w/ infants.

We have to cancel our dream vacation in May & numerous entertainment/outings that we booked tickets for. We're looking at refunds where they are offered, but not pushing for them. Everyone is impacted by this, so if eating losses will help someone else out a tiny bit, then great. I hope that the small businesses affected by this situation will be flexible and find a way to adapt. As for us.... we're bracing ourselves.


----------



## Ethengdurst

I had a scare today. I’m a healthcare worker and I work with patients who are PUI (person of interest/rule out); have not yet taken care of one that’s positive but I am around those who have. Our hospital is pretty good at keeping the staff safe; we have proper equipment, but we’re a small hospital. Anyway, I started having dry cough yesterday and mild shortness of breath, but I chalked it up to my asthma. I’m stressed and overworked; our hospital constantly needs us to work overtime to accommodate the patients coming in. And then today I started having runny nose and bodyaches/headache. I didn’t wanna call in sick but I’d rather quarantine myself than risk my patients’ and family’s health, never mind my own. Took Tylenol, antihistamines, my asthma inhalers and slept the whole day. I woke up at 7:30 pm and finally feel normal again. 

DH and I both work in healthcare and he kept pushing me to call to get an appointment for a drive thru testing. My hospital is doing that now cos we’re in SF/BayArea where most COVID-19 cases are in California. If I still have symptoms tomorrow I’ll call; but I’m praying it was just my allergies and asthma.

But due to working OT, my DH was able to buy a watch that he’s been eyeing for a while; I guess his SA needed the sales and called him if he’s interested in any of the watches they had. I did reach out to my Hermes SA to ask how she was and I was able to make purchases over the phone (just small ones). We are pretty well stocked with food and basic necessities; not really needing to hoard toilet paper and bottled water.


----------



## lalame

Me and husband were in Japan visiting when $hit hit the fan in Korea, and we were terrified the entire time of being stuck in-country, catching the virus, forced to quarantine, etc.  Luckily, none of that happened but the anxiety spike, for better or worse, left me in a post-anxiety state now where I am not too emotionally triggered by the events happening here in the US. We work from home, practice social distancing, and don't really go out unless we have to like a doctor's appointment though.

One thing that did freak me out... When I came back to the US, I felt quite sick with runny nose, cough, etc. and went to urgent care to get it checked out. They did get a respiratory test for all the common ailments but told me even though I had the travel history, many symptoms, live in a community infection area (Bay Area), AND live with high-risk people (pre-existing condition), the county wasn't testing anyone under 65 for covid-19.  Made me think... geez, there must be so many infected people among us unreported if it's that contagious and yet the system won't even let us get tested and then treated. Needless to say all they could do was send me home.... I got my labs back (no common ailments) so I figure, I either have a common cold, or covid-19???? That was last week though so maybe I'll call in once more testing becomes widely available.


----------



## whateve

USCGirlie said:


> I already had anxiety before COVID-19 and it's increased quite significantly ever since. I was watching a segment on CNN where a psychiatrist shared tips on how to manage anxiety during this time, and I found them helpful. Here are some notes I took from the segment:
> 
> In times like this, it's important to remember what you do have control of (since it's normal to feel anxious about what you don't have control of), and have a regular routine of self-care which will keep you grounded, including:
> 
> Sleeping -- getting at least 7-8 hours of sleep. In times of stress, one may need more sleep than usual
> Taking breaks -- especially as employees move to WFH, it's important to remember that taking breaks throughout the work day is helpful for both your brain and your well-being
> Regular exercise
> Eating regularly -- working from home, I've found my meal times to be completely off. We have to take care of ourselves and ensure we're getting proper nutrition at regular intervals during the day
> Mindfulness & deep breathing
> Media detox -- it's easy to fall down a rabbit hole during this endless news cycle and become preoccupied with every news article around COVID-19. The recommendation was to limit media consumption to a more reasonable amount and also to ensure you're checking reputable sites such as the WHO and CDC.
> 
> The psychiatrist noted that having this regular self-care routine will help ensure a healthier immune system as well.
> 
> I hope this helps, especially for those of us who already had anxiety prior to COVID-19!


Thank you. I've had anxiety and depression most of my life. It's been a lot better the last year or so. Last night was particularly bad but I'm feeling better now. When I'm anxious, I can't sleep without taking something. I am staying in bed longer in the morning, mostly because I can't think of a good reason to get up. Eating is worse than usual. We used to go out for lunch every day. It was easier for me to control my diet that way. I'd eat about half of what I ordered and then bring the rest home to eat for dinner. Now that I'm cooking, I'm tasting while I'm cooking and I feel like I'm eating more, plus then I'm stress eating. DH is a news junkie so the TV is on the news almost all day. I try to avoid it but he is always telling me the latest.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> It’s possible that your cashier had seasonal allergies or asthma. I have a chronic lung issue and sound like I have the plague ( I get lots of stink eye when I go out, I’ve been carrying my inhaler in my hand to show people I’m not sick with anything contagious). Something to consider before you accuse people of not following protocol, I feel like a leper these days when I’m out and about.


I have a chronic cough caused by allergies and I feel the same way when we go out. I'm always worried I'll have an attack when we go to the movies and everyone will hate me.


----------



## Jktgal

whateve said:


> I have a chronic cough caused by allergies and I feel the same way when we go out. I'm always worried I'll have an attack when we go to the movies and everyone will hate me.



Covid19 was spread throughout the globe by people who traveled. Except perhaps for a few who had malicious intent, all infected others without realising it. Precautionary measures only work when you do the extreme - in this case, avoid anyone with what looks like symptoms. It would be irresponsible of me to hang around people coughing and return home to my 78 y.o. dad.
(I am doing the extreme and not go out at all).

https://amp.lbc.co.uk/hot-topics/coronavirus/coronavirus-symptoms-covid-19-fever-cough


----------



## BigPurseSue

lalame said:


> One thing that did freak me out... When I came back to the US, I felt quite sick with runny nose, cough, etc. and went to urgent care to get it checked out. They did get a respiratory test for all the common ailments but told me even though I had the travel history, many symptoms, live in a community infection area (Bay Area), AND live with high-risk people (pre-existing condition), the county wasn't testing anyone under 65.  Made me think... geez, there must be so many infected people among us unreported if it's that contagious and yet the system won't even let us get tested and then treated. Needless to say all they could do was send me home.... I got my labs back (no common ailments) so I figure, I either have a common cold, or covid-19???? That was last week though so maybe I'll call in once more testing becomes widely available.



This is what's happening in our city. We have many confirmed cases but they don't appear to be testing anyone unless they had direct contact with someone who was confirmed as having Covid-19. They just don't have the test kits. People with symptoms who call the local Covid-19 hotline are being told to contact their primary care physician, self-quarantine and take Tylenol. 

I'm old enough to remember the days of the TB epidemics when nearly every county had a quarantine facility and vans with nurses that traveled the city testing residents with skin tests and chest x-rays. Our country needs a long-delayed reboot in its public health infrastructure but what politician wants to propose increasing taxes to make that happen?  Not going to happen.


----------



## whateve

Jktgal said:


> Covid19 was spread throughout the globe by people who traveled. Except perhaps for a few who had malicious intent, all infected others without realising it. Precautionary measures only work when you do the extreme - in this case, avoid anyone with what looks like symptoms. It would be irresponsible of me to hang around people coughing and return home to my 78 y.o. dad.
> (I am doing the extreme and not go out at all).
> 
> https://amp.lbc.co.uk/hot-topics/coronavirus/coronavirus-symptoms-covid-19-fever-cough
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690642


I'm not going out either. I was talking about how people reacted when I coughed before all this started.


----------



## babypanda

muchstuff said:


> It’s possible that your cashier had seasonal allergies or asthma. I have a chronic lung issue and sound like I have the plague ( I get lots of stink eye when I go out, I’ve been carrying my inhaler in my hand to show people I’m not sick with anything contagious). Something to consider before you accuse people of not following protocol, I feel like a leper these days when I’m out and about.


I’m sorry if I offended you. My point was that many people aren’t taking this seriously and still refuse to change their plans. I personally know a few who are still carrying on with their vacation plans and travel which I find very irresponsible. 
we all have a civil responsibility to stop the transmission. The recommendations is to wear a mask if you are coughing in public. It will also protect you if you have an underlying issue. Please don’t take this personally. I hope you will stay safe


----------



## babypanda

This is a video of a couple who got the corona and in the first few minutes the man explains how the first symptom was a mild dry cough that he dismissed thinking it’s due to the air conditioner


----------



## hermes_lemming

I've been following the coronavirus since early Feb.  I've been yipper yappering about it but it mainly fell to deaf ears.  Hardly anyone took me seriously.  Not my exbf who is native Milanese (even after it first hit his beloved city) or my maternal side - who are all retired nurses.  I can count in one hand how many people actually listened and that includes myself.

Im just really sad at the moment because I know what's coming and I live in the states.  It will hit us very hard and I really want to be wrong but sadly I dont think I am.  My city is already in lock down.  And everyone is complaining they can't find anything.  Im sorry, I cant bring myself to write anymore than this.

For anyone who is interested, this is what I've been following daily: 
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sterntalerli

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This made me roll my eyes so hard my dog heard them scraping the inside of my skull (just kidding.) I don't mean to judge people and how they prioritize or cope but I have just returned home from driving around for HOURS to multiple stores in multiple cities looking for toilet paper because I am almost out and I NEED SOME. Now I'm just angry! I was lucky enough to score 4 cheap rolls of paper towels so I guess I can't complain yet but omg this is frustrating. A pedi would be the very last thing on my mind.


Well at least the ones getting a pedi won’t buy all the toilet paper )


----------



## hermes_lemming

One last thing I want to add is please dont mock this or think it's a hoax.  There is an old childhood friend I know who is still posting videos mocking this as if it were one big joke. He is literally going out of his way to post taking shots via hazmat suits with his buddies and laughingly taking people's temperatures before they come over for a homecooked meal.  Wth?  He is at most at risk being physically unhealthy (obese), smokes/vapes regularly and on thyroid, high bloodpressure and heart medications. I spoke to him 6 weeks ago asking him what he thought of this.  He said it was a media hoax and that the flu was more dangerous. Sadly apparently he still feels the same way.


----------



## Tuned83

doni said:


> I wish you all the best, my heart and gratitude go with all the doctors who are there to help us.
> 
> What do you think about the UK’s approach to the pandemic as presented yesterday? It is so different to the approach in the rest of Europe (too slow and weak as it has been everywhere). I wonder which of the two is right, and whether we can afford going such radically different ways...
> 
> 
> 
> Coraggio!


 
I know there was a lot of uncertainty with regards to what was said on Thursday. I trust Prof Whitty. He is a well respected epidemiologist and infectious diseases doctor. These are uncertain times and the genie is already out of the bottle. There is no stuffing in back in.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jktgal said:


> I have no doubt we will find a vaccine or drug for the virus, and it seems scientists are very close. But that takes time and it's important what we do now "flatten the curve", i.e. control new infections because the health care system can not treat a lot of people at the same time (in addition to other diseases). There aren't enough meds to go around, as HIV patients are finding out now because antiviral drugs being used for covid19 patients.
> 
> Social distancing and, if you are able, self quarantine will help reduce the burden on the health system. If anyone needs info on how to do social distancing, I've gotten a lot of tips from Singapore media.


It will take 12-18 months for a vaccine.


foosy said:


> I am also outraged at Amazon, ebay, Walmart and others allowing people to sell necessary items at a gouged price. 1 gallon of alcohol at $450 before shipping. Toilet paper at $100?  WTF?
> That's why people are hoarding. This practice of gouging should be not allowed by law and should be punishable. This is a time to come together and help each other, not profit from the panic.


yep like this: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/technology/coronavirus-purell-wipes-amazon-sellers.html


sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


I am.  I actually have a proven track record of being a super spreader. Whenever I got the flu in the past I would wipe out entire floors/depts.  I'm healthy now albeit with a compromised immune system but really I'm the last person you want to get sick.  Shoot with my history, I could take out the tri-state area.



TraceySH said:


> Well Nordstrom stores are offering 10% off in-store purchases (or by phone/ text) including Chanel so... in case anyone has the shopping bug...I can't say that I do with everything that is going on, but in case someone was looking for that unicorn...





Sterntalerli said:


> Well at least the ones getting a pedi won’t buy all the toilet paper )



This made me chuckle.


----------



## mrs.JC

aerinha said:


> Your tuna lady must know the guy I saw with 5 giant bottles of mouth wash.  Either he had awful breath or thinks he found a solution to the handsanitizer shortage.



I'm convinced they're all part of the Hoarders & Price Gougers forum!


----------



## foosy

hermes_lemming said:


> One last thing I want to add is please dont mock this or think it's a hoax.  There is an old childhood friend I know who is still posting videos mocking this as if it were one big joke. He is literally going out of his way to post taking shots via hazmat suits with his buddies and laughingly taking people's temperatures before they come over for a homecooked meal.  Wth?  He is at most at risk being physically unhealthy (obese), smokes/vapes regularly and on thyroid, high bloodpressure and heart medications. I spoke to him 6 weeks ago asking him what he thought of this.  He said it was a media hoax and that the flu was more dangerous. Sadly apparently he still feels the same way.


Sadly, there are many like him.
I am usually a person that is very liberal - let everyone think and do as they want as long as it does not prevent me to think and do as I want. Not in this case! What those people are doing is not only endangering themselves. They are endangering the whole population.
Just yesterday a report out of Las Vegas: people are still partying there and rubbing elbows to see the Bellagio fountain show. When interviewed all of them think that this is bullsh*t.

[...]

It is our duty as individuals, to hold a torch and spread the truth about this disease. It’s the only way we will save our world. This is why I self quarantined.

Finally, I think the media has to find an easy way to help people visualize contagion. How about this:
It’s like getting a call on your cellphone. You don’t know it’s coming, you don’t see it coming, it can come from a person you don’t know but it will mostly come from a person you know.


----------



## Vlad

hermes_lemming said:


> One last thing I want to add is please dont mock this or think it's a hoax.  There is an old childhood friend I know who is still posting videos mocking this as if it were one big joke. He is literally going out of his way to post taking shots via hazmat suits with his buddies and laughingly taking people's temperatures before they come over for a homecooked meal.  Wth?  He is at most at risk being physically unhealthy (obese), smokes/vapes regularly and on thyroid, high bloodpressure and heart medications. I spoke to him 6 weeks ago asking him what he thought of this.  He said it was a media hoax and that the flu was more dangerous. Sadly apparently he still feels the same way.



I think the issue that media sensationalizes just about everything (_it bleeds, it leads_), which turns many to become cynical and they don't believe it when a real threat is presented to them. Boy who cried wolf.

It's unfortunate that your friend is making a mockery out of this situation. Perhaps, in the case he ends up hospitalized with a breathing tube down his trachea, he will change his tune. Not that I wish it upon him, but being affected directly is the only cure for ignorance.


----------



## foosy

My post above was edited to remove a paragraph that looked to the moderators as dragging politics into the conversation. My intent was not to drag politics. But it was definitely a stance about certain media outlet(s) that have helped shape some people’s opinion that this is nothing. I don’t care about their political views, but I do care about actions that end up hurting innocent people, hurting many people, regardless of their political views, religion or gender.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

foosy said:


> Sadly, there are many like him.
> I am usually a person that is very liberal - let everyone think and do as they want as long as it does not prevent me to think and do as I want. Not in this case! What those people are doing is not only endangering themselves. They are endangering the whole population.
> Just yesterday a report out of Las Vegas: people are still partying there and rubbing elbows to see the Bellagio fountain show. When interviewed all of them think that this is bullsh*t.
> 
> [...]
> 
> It is our duty as individuals, to hold a torch and spread the truth about this disease. It’s the only way we will save our world. This is why I self quarantined.
> 
> Finally, I think the media has to find an easy way to help people visualize contagion. How about this:
> It’s like getting a call on your cellphone. You don’t know it’s coming, you don’t see it coming, it can come from a person you don’t know but it will mostly come from a person you know.





Vlad said:


> I think the issue that media sensationalizes just about everything (_it bleeds, it leads_), which turns many to become cynical and they don't believe it when a real threat is presented to them. Boy who cried wolf.
> 
> It's unfortunate that your friend is making a mockery out of this situation. Perhaps, in the case he ends up hospitalized with a breathing tube down his trachea, he will change his tune. Not that I wish it upon him, but being affected directly is the only cure for ignorance.


My sister is behaving similarly by posting toilet paper memes all over Facebook and also making fun of me for buying a little extra food and supplies. I texted both of my sisters for an update on when our local stores are most likely to have toilet paper and they pretty much laughed it off. I hope I'm wrong to buy extra, I really do! The worst case scenario if I'm wrong is that I won't have to go shopping for a while. The scary part is that between them, my sisters have 6 kids to feed and care for and whether or not it ever comes down to having to self quarantine, the shortage of food and supplies is real right now, even though it's not extreme yet (if ever). And their combined families make up 10 people who think this is all a joke. 10 people who will go out in public even if they feel sick because they don't think this is as serious as the media hypes it up to be. I hope and pray that they are right. I would love to be wrong right now!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sterntalerli said:


> Well at least the ones getting a pedi won’t buy all the toilet paper )


Very true, ha ha!! I finally got a large pack of toilet paper this morning so I have one less thing to worry about. Now I'm just going to stay home and wait out the storm.


----------



## sdkitty

DH saw an article online about some guy who went to many dollar stores and bought out all of the hand cleaner then posted it for sale at highly inflated price on amazon.
  amazon caught him and put a stop to it.  Now poor guy can't sell his goods.  I can see maybe wanting to make a bit of profit but at times like this even that is inappropriate.  selling something you paid a dollar for at a price of eight dollars is almost criminal.  Glad they caught him.  and others like him.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

sdkitty said:


> DH saw an article online about some guy who went to many dollar stores and bought out all of the hand cleaner then posted it for sale at highly inflated price on amazon.
> amazon caught him and put a stop to it.  Now poor guy can't sell his goods.  I can see maybe wanting to make a bit of profit but at times like this even that is inappropriate.  selling something you paid a dollar for at a price of eight dollars is almost criminal.  Glad they caught him.  and others like him.


"Poor guy" my butt. Serves him right. He'll find other platforms to sell on but hopefully he'll be a little more honest about his prices.


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> "Poor guy" my butt. Serves him right. He'll find other platforms to sell on but hopefully he'll be a little more honest about his prices.


my use of poor guy was sarcastic.....he deserves to be stuck with the product IMO


----------



## foosy

Vlad said:


> I think the issue that media sensationalizes just about everything (_it bleeds, it leads_), which turns many to become cynical and they don't believe it when a real threat is presented to them. Boy who cried wolf.
> 
> It's unfortunate that your friend is making a mockery out of this situation. Perhaps, in the case he ends up hospitalized with a breathing tube down his trachea, he will change his tune. Not that I wish it upon him, but being affected directly is the only cure for ignorance.



Vlad, this is not enough. 
Those people are not just ignorant. Their views were shaped by some media. If it only impacted them I wouldn’t care. But those people come in contact with other people and help spread the virus.


----------



## TXLVlove

Here in my North Dallas suburb the stores are cleaned out of the paper products and cleaning supplies.  I went to Trader Joes' on Thursday and it was a usual day with plenty of stock.  I went back Friday to pick up a few things and the frozen food section was completely empty.  People were just grabbing anything frozen.  I'm a teacher and our spring break was extended a week.  My school ( Title 1) is providing free breakfast and lunch next week for any students who need it- its a grab and go situation.  I'm so thankful since I worry about our families who struggle to feed their children on a daily basis, not to mention the loss of work they might be encountering.  I have been using my time to organize my closets and cabinets!  The Home Edit book is a great motivator!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

sdkitty said:


> my use of poor guy was sarcastic.....he deserves to be stuck with the product IMO


Oh, I know! Me too. I just read that article and it says he may be facing criminal charges. Apparently he's looking to donate some of it now. Maybe trying to save face?


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I have a chronic cough caused by allergies and I feel the same way when we go out. I'm always worried I'll have an attack when we go to the movies and everyone will hate me.



I have allergies, and some perfumes really get to me. I sneeze, and cough. It happened in a store a few weeks ago, and a lady started freaking out. I told her why I was coughing, and she calmed down and thanked me.


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Oh, I know! Me too. I just read that article and it says he may be facing criminal charges. Apparently he's looking to donate some of it now. Maybe trying to save face?


yes, here's the article....at first he is justifying everything and even calling it a public service......at the end when facing possible prosecution he talks about selling locall for a small profit or donating
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/...b4495f14d500f58443e5280&regi_id=1104357520315


----------



## LadyD21

I actually have a proven track record of being a super spreader. Whenever I got the flu in the past I would wipe out entire floors/depts.  I'm healthy now albeit with a compromised immune system but really I'm the last person you want to get sick.  Shoot with my history said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel for you! Talk about living a stressful life always needing to be on our guard.
> Wishing you to be safe and avoid catching the virus.



That was for hermes_lemming …..sorry the quote didn't post properly,


----------



## LadyD21

meepabeep said:


> I have allergies, and some perfumes really get to me. I sneeze, and cough. It happened in a store a few weeks ago, and a lady started freaking out. I told her why I was coughing, and she calmed down and thanked me.



I was at the grocery store yesterday and suddenly had a sneeze come (normal sneeze, nothing major) And for the first time in my life, I was actually worried people would start freaking out because I had just sneezed.

I suppose the 'gazountight" (sp?) will no longer be a common thing we hear when sneezing in public.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Oh, I know! Me too. I just read that article and it says he may be facing criminal charges. Apparently he's looking to donate some of it now. Maybe trying to save face?


He should take the stuff back to where he bought it, or sell it at cost.  Greedy b*stard.


----------



## sdkitty

my sister is in FL and she says the stores there aren't being wiped out like here.  maybe those old people are listening to certain media outlets and think the virus is a hoax.


----------



## foosy

LadyD21 said:


> I was at the grocery store yesterday and suddenly had a sneeze come (normal sneeze, nothing major) And for the first time in my life, I was actually worried people would start freaking out because I had just sneezed.
> 
> I suppose the 'gazountight" (sp?) will no longer be a common thing we hear when sneezing in public.



On a funnier note, this is why there is a shortage of toilet paper: one person sneezes and all the people nearby are sh*ting their pants, lol.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> my sister is in FL and she says the stores there aren't being wiped out like here.  maybe those old people are listening to certain media outlets and think the virus is a hoax.


Well, well, well. I guess the funeral homes and crematoriums will be hiring soon..
The purge 2020....
In a way, I hope that they are right but if not, you know Darwin.


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I have allergies, and some perfumes really get to me. I sneeze, and cough. It happened in a store a few weeks ago, and a lady started freaking out. I told her why I was coughing, and she calmed down and thanked me.


Perfumes do it to me too. If someone in a theater has on heavy perfume, I'll have trouble through the entire movie. I may be disturbing her but she doesn't realize she is disturbing me.

We are staying home, not going out for anything, but both DH and I already have conditions that have some of the symptoms of the virus so it would be awhile before we knew we had it. We both have a chronic dry cough and aches and pains. DH has shortness of breath and fatigue due to heart disease. When my asthma gets bad, I wheeze.

We have enough food and supplies but every day I think of something I could use if I was at the store, but at this point, we'll just do without.


----------



## limom

This really is bringing the worst out of people. 
Between the hoarding, the price gouging and the lack of empathy toward others, it is a bit disheartening...


----------



## LadyD21

foosy said:


> On a funnier note, this is why there is a shortage of toilet paper: one person sneezes and all the people nearby are sh*ting their pants, lol.



lol!


----------



## fabuleux

sdkitty said:


> maybe those old people are listening to certain media outlets and think the virus is a hoax.


The silver lining!


----------



## Catbird9

limom said:


> This really is bringing the worst out of people.
> Between the hoarding, the price gouging and the lack of empathy toward others, it is a bit disheartening...



I feel that too, but I'm reminding myself that crises can also bring out the best in us. For example:

"*Quarantined Italians are singing their hearts out. It's beautiful.*
The resilience of the human spirit, evidenced by a bunch of Italians making music together on their balconies."

https://www.vox.com/culture/2020/3/13/21179293/coronavirus-italy-covid19-music-balconies-sing


----------



## LadyD21

sdkitty said:


> my sister is in FL and she says the stores there aren't being wiped out like here.  maybe those old people are listening to certain media outlets and think the virus is a hoax.



I think it depends where you live because I live in FL and the tp and all are gone from the stores for real here. I purposely went into a few stores after work Thursday because I couldn't believe the stories about tp. In my mind, it was a joke and low and behold.... it's true! The aisles are completely empty of tp. There was a bit of paper napkins in some stores but the shelves are probably bare now.

One of my client yesterday didn't believe the tp stories either so I stopped at Publix (for a sub, they have the best ) and filmed the tp aisle and sent it to her. She was shock and was going out to get some immediately. Don't know if she found any....  I hope so because she told me it was a necessity for her.

There are still people not believing what is going on. I was one of them until Thursday.  I am always stock with what is gone because of the type of work I do and perhaps why it didn't bother me much but after what I seen in the stores, I really feel for those that needs those items and can't find any.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sdkitty said:


> my sister is in FL and she says the stores there aren't being wiped out like here.  maybe those old people are listening to certain media outlets and think the virus is a hoax.



And maybe they perceive a threat and yet have a broader perspective....maybe they recall the last U.S. president waited until 1,000 people died from the swine flu before doing anything at the federal level in 2009. Ultimately, Some reports indicated 65 million U.S. citizens infected; 300,000 hospitalized; and 18,000 died, plus lives lost in other nations during that pandemic traced to coming into U.S. from Mexico.

Maybe the current administration can do better than that by kicking into gear before even 40 citizens died. 

I tend to think the panic buying is unnecessary, but I also accept I’ll know better in a year: perspective from the silver hairs.


----------



## michellem

LadyD21 said:


> I think it depends where you live because I live in FL and the tp and all are gone from the stores for real here. I purposely went into a few stores after work Thursday because I couldn't believe the stories about tp. In my mind, it was a joke and low and behold.... it's true! The aisles are completely empty of tp. There was a bit of paper napkins in some stores but the shelves are probably bare now.
> 
> One of my client yesterday didn't believe the tp stories either so I stopped at Publix (for a sub, they have the best ) and filmed the tp aisle and sent it to her. She was shock and was going out to get some immediately. Don't know if she found any....  I hope so because she told me it was a necessity for her.
> 
> There are still people not believing what is going on. I was one of them until Thursday.  I am always stock with what is gone because of the type of work I do and perhaps why it didn't bother me much but after what I seen in the stores, I really feel for those that needs those items and can't find any.


I’m also in FL and the shelves are totally empty of a lot of things like paper goods, cleaners and canned/dry goods...even through hurricanes I’ve never seen anything like this in the stores.


----------



## limom

When all fails,  all roads lead back to O.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> When all fails,  all roads lead back to O.


right....funny how people like to make comparisons


----------



## luckylove

Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


----------



## TXLVlove

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


I was in NYC last week.  My daughter and I went to restaurants, rode the subway, shopped in the city and basically went about our business.  I did notice the subways weren't as crowded and a few people were wearing masks.  The one thing that was definitely noticed was the wiping down of door handles every 15 minutes.  Every place we went there was someone with wipes at the door wiping down the handles.


----------



## babypanda

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


We aren’t going to restaurants or buying take aways and Starbucks anymore. Restaurants in particular are extremely risky bcs the germ goes directly into your mouth. And knowing that corona can live for some time in the air or on surfaces (silverware, tables, cups...) I don’t think it’s wise to go now. In many countries restaurants are closed
the best is to go to the parks and do some biking. We are also shopping for necessities but being careful not to go into crowded stores and keep our hands clean all the time and away from our faces


----------



## Joeli7

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


I just watched a news segment from Florida where people were seated outside at a restaurant, it looked very busy. A friend in Chicago had seen lines to get into bars last night. Some people aren't very worried yet... personally I'm going to want something other than home cooked food but I'm not sure I'd be able to relax. We may order a few dishes to go from our favorite Indian restaurant. Businesses of all sizes will be hurting but it's a tricky balance to strike between wanting to be safe and wanting to still have somewhere to eat when this is over.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Saw this on Instagram


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Mrs.Z said:


> Saw this on Instagram


Best laugh I've had all weekend!!! Thank you!


----------



## Aminu

Mrs.Z said:


> Saw this on Instagram


Exactly! I don't understand people's reticence to self-isolate - it's not just about you, it's for the greater good. I am perfectly prepared to stay home for as long as necessary. Of course we can do this.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


I'm staying home because I'm not really sure what to expect in the coming weeks. Maybe this is all blown out of proportion but maybe not and I'd rather be safe than sorry. I did my due diligence in supporting the economy by stocking up (but not hoarding!) some food and basic supplies just in case I do get sick and then can't go out. I live in the chilly Midwest and I see lots of people out walking, jogging, biking, walking dogs, etc. If my dog wasn't on an activity restriction due to an injury, I'd be out there walking her too. I feel like we're doing ok for the time being and that it's ok to go outside, just avoid crowds and use common sense hygiene techniques recommended for any cold and flu season. I am not a medical professional but this is the advice I got from my brother, who is a doctor.

ETA: I should add that I live in a spacious suburb intertwined by a walking trail system that naturally allows distance between people. If I were in a busy city with sidewalk traffic, I would not have the same thoughts.


----------



## doni

The thing to get is that we don’t have to isolate because we are scared. We have to isolate to protect others. Young healthy people have very little to worry about from corona. But it is about the elderly, the fragile, the person who’ll have a car accident or a brain stroke and will need to be assisted, the cancer patients who have to wait for surgery, the nurses and doctors collapsing under stress...  It is about saving lives and keeping the health system up and running.

We stay home to protect others.


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.[/QUOTE
> 
> C


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.



Currently in Ohio, the Gov. just shut down all restaurants except for carry out service...
https://www.wkyc.com/article/news/h...lable/95-62dd42c3-8726-4085-b4d0-0f88c9ab536b

Please stay safe everyone and have compassion for those less fortunate. Also, check on any elderly 
neighbors or friends.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Vintage Leather

In Central Florida right now - I'm seriously concerned about the most vulnerable of our residents - the thousands of people who work in service and entertainment industries who are already living on the margins and working two or more jobs to get buy. Also the owners of small businesses.

Not just because of illness, but because so much of our economy is based around tourism. 41% of our workforce is employed in the tourism industry, and 51% of sales taxes collected in the county comes from tourists. Overall, tourism is a 75 BILLION per year industry. Closures over the next two weeks will have a minimum of a 200 million dollar economic impact. And we are about to kick into our tourism high season. So even after we develop immunity and things get better, things will be getting worse for many families.

A lot of corporations (including my own company) are shutting down to the public, but still requiring employees to come in. Those who do not want to come in can use their vacation time.

The Knight is having a two week spring break, which might extend to Easter.  He's concerned about finals and graduation and how all of this will impact him and our family. "Can I just do my tests now and go back in May?"


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Cavalier Girl said:


> If she stays, Gypsy is right, she'll no longer have health insurance, nor would she have a dorm room.
> 
> 
> 
> I do fear her being stuck in NZ.  She has a flight home next week, so assuming NZ doesn't end up on the banded list (which is unlikely as things stand today), she'll be on it.
> 
> I was to start chemotherapy soon, but my oncologist suggested holding off until things settle a bit.  She's concerned about chemo wiping out my immune system.  It seems to get crazier by the day.


I'm sending you prayers for you and your family to keep healthy during this trying time.
Your Oncologist made a good call, when I was receiving Chemo for BC a decade ago I had to go into an isolation ward for 2 weeks because my immune system completely crashed.
Wishing you the best possible outcome in your treatment.
Stay safe
XXXX


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ladysarah said:


> What part of london is experiencing panick buying? I mean it’s very quiet but I haven’t experienced any shortages or panick buyers. In fact I am thinking of getting a few extra things to donate to food banks, because apparently they suffer the most. They need coffee, dried good s like pasta, rice and beans.


I live in South London and Sainsburys and Waitrose have bare shelves no loo roll toothpaste, dried or long life goods etc etc.
Today I needed to be in West london and we went to Wholefoods in the hope of buying some zero waste rice and pulses ..there the queue for check out was through the store- much worse than at Christmas..it actually scared me seeing how there were no cereals barely any home baking products pasta etc ...


----------



## lalame

I've left the house for just a few things that I couldn't avoid, like I volunteer at an animal shelter... and the animals need to still eat . But otherwise won't go out for anything discretionary. It's crazy, among just my friends on Instagram, half are using their stories to tell everyone to bunker in and the other half are still out doing bachelorettes, parties, etc. Truly a tale of two cities. 

I agree with what others said, that the concern is not about catching it yourself but about spreading it. There was a recent study saying the virus is spreading faster due to the healthy infected young people with no symptoms, not the confirmed sick people.


----------



## USCGirlie

For anyone who's thinking of going out for non-essential reasons, PLEASE do society and your community a favor by reading this: 
https://medium.com/@ariadnelabs/social-distancing-this-is-not-a-snow-day-ac21d7fa78b4

You will then understand why social distancing is so important right now. We either make some sacrifices now to stay at home and practice social distancing, or our communities & nation will pay later.


----------



## luckylove

babypanda said:


> We aren’t going to restaurants or buying take aways and Starbucks anymore. Restaurants in particular are extremely risky bcs the germ goes directly into your mouth. And knowing that corona can live for some time in the air or on surfaces (silverware, tables, cups...) I don’t think it’s wise to go now. In many countries restaurants are closed
> the best is to go to the parks and do some biking. We are also shopping for necessities but being careful not to go into crowded stores and keep our hands clean all the time and away from our faces



Sounds like wise advice. As much as we would love to bike and run, my son had recent surgery and has physical limitations. Sports of any kind are not an option yet other than light gentle walking for short distances. Right now, we are being productive and cleaning out closets. We will cook a nice meal together later and have family game night. Hoping everyone here stays safe and healthy! Best wishes to all!


----------



## sdkitty

apparently the gov of CA has just ordered that bars be closed--not restaurants yet


----------



## Frivole88

Finally, they decided to close all the NYC schools

*New York City schools will CLOSE from Monday until at least April 20, non-emergency surgeries are cancelled and bars and restaurants could be CLOSED as coronavirus cases in the city hit 326 with five deaths*

*Gov Andrew Cuomo announced Sunday that schools will close early this week*
*'This action is necessary to mitigate the spread of #COVID19,' Cuomo said *
*Closing the city's schools means sending more than 1.1 million children home*
*Mayor Bill de Blasio said Sunday: 'I am just distraught having to take this action' *


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


We used to go out to eat every day. Now we are staying home. But we are high risk. If we get it, there is a very good chance we will die. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Swanky

A reminder that we allow no politics at all. Everyone here knows it and done if you making light politically slanted posts have been warned about it behind.


----------



## aerinha

kristinlorraine said:


> Finally, they decided to close all the NYC schools
> 
> *New York City schools will CLOSE from Monday until at least April 20, non-emergency surgeries are cancelled and bars and restaurants could be CLOSED as coronavirus cases in the city hit 326 with five deaths*
> 
> *Gov Andrew Cuomo announced Sunday that schools will close early this week*
> *'This action is necessary to mitigate the spread of #COVID19,' Cuomo said *
> *Closing the city's schools means sending more than 1.1 million children home*
> *Mayor Bill de Blasio said Sunday: 'I am just distraught having to take this action' *



de Blasio was on CNN this morning saying he refused to close schools because of the students who get state funded meals there.  The reporter said there was massive absenteeism and a spreading virus and kept pressing him for what it would take to close and he kept dodging.  Guess it took his boss overruling him.  I work at a school, I know people rely in those meals...we came up with a plan that only works if someone can get the kid to the designated serving school during a 2 hour window.  We are in the suburbs, you really can’t walk.


----------



## aerinha

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.



I am willing, and have done, take out.  I don’t know that I would do a sit down meal, like I would do a point run to the grocery store for Advil because I get headaches and realized I was getting low should it sell out (and bought the last bottled they had), but wouldn’t go out to the mall or a department store just to see what they might have.


----------



## aerinha

Aminu said:


> Exactly! I don't understand people's reticence to self-isolate - it's not just about you, it's for the greater good. I am perfectly prepared to stay home for as long as necessary. Of course we can do this.


The issue for many is money.  People need their pay checks for rent, mortages, food and utilities.  Yes, some are just ignoring reality, but I have a friend going out to hostess daily so she can make rent and not end up homeless as she is single and relies on her own meager salary to survive.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> We used to go out to eat every day. Now we are staying home. But we are high risk. If we get it, there is a very good chance we will die. It's just not worth the risk.



Wishing you health and safety in these uncertain times! I am glad you are taking every precaution. I need to be mindful too. We all have loved ones at high risk.


----------



## doni

Thought this was nice:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ke-hand-sanitiser-to-give-to-french-hospitals


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## babypanda

luckylove said:


> Sounds like wise advice. As much as we would love to bike and run, my son had recent surgery and has physical limitations. Sports of any kind are not an option yet other than light gentle walking for short distances. Right now, we are being productive and cleaning out closets. We will cook a nice meal together later and have family game night. Hoping everyone here stays safe and healthy! Best wishes to all!


Hope your son gets better soon. Let’s look at this on the positive side. It may be the last time in our active adult lives where we actually have too much time on our hands and too little to do. So yes to doing that family game night that we’ve been postponing or reorganizing our closets, reading that book we’ve always wanted to read... My kids used to complain that they don’t have enough time to relax at home. Now I’m telling them here’s your chance


----------



## babypanda

aerinha said:


> de Blasio was on CNN this morning saying he refused to close schools because of the students who get state funded meals there.  The reporter said there was massive absenteeism and a spreading virus and kept pressing him for what it would take to close and he kept dodging.  Guess it took his boss overruling him.  I work at a school, I know people rely in those meals...we came up with a plan that only works if someone can get the kid to the designated serving school during a 2 hour window.  We are in the suburbs, you really can’t walk.


Our school district will continue to distribute meals (drive through pick up) even though the schools are closed.


----------



## luckylove

babypanda said:


> Hope your son gets better soon. Let’s look at this on the positive side. It may be the last time in our active adult lives where we actually have too much time on our hands and too little to do. So yes to doing that family game night that we’ve been postponing or reorganizing our closets, reading that book we’ve always wanted to read... My kids used to complain that they don’t have enough time to relax at home. Now I’m telling them here’s your chance



The family time doing simple things is absolutely priceless. In uncertain times, we still have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## Storm702

IL has shut down all bars & restaurants through March 30. Pickup & delivery options are still available. We order from a counter service pizza chain every week, and today our guy was wearing latex gloves.
Schools will still offer drive up breakfast & lunch.


----------



## V0N1B2

So if I self-isolate for two weeks from March 15 - March 29 and the worst is yet to come (so they say)...
What happens on March 30?  Is there a magic fairy that waves a wand and makes the virus disappear and/or somehow prevents me from getting it after my self-imposed quarantine?

If there are more and more people who haven't been tested and/or have unconfirmed cases of the virus and the numbers continue to double every day, what then?  Are we to self-isolate for 30 days? 60 days? 90 days?


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> So if I self-isolate for two weeks from March 15 - March 29 and the worst is yet to come (so they say)...
> What happens on March 30?  Is there a magic fairy that waves a wand and makes the virus disappear and/or somehow prevents me from getting it after my self-imposed quarantine?
> 
> If there are more and more people who haven't been tested and/or have unconfirmed cases of the virus and the numbers continue to go double every day, what then?  Are we to self-isolate for 30 days? 60 days? 90 days?


You self isolate if you've been exposed to prevent passing it on to anyone else. After that time, it depends on what the government tells you to do and how much risk you can afford to take. You can go out, practicing social distancing, if that is still allowed at that time. 

If you are self isolating to prevent catching it like I am, then you need to continue to self isolate until the virus is under control.


----------



## whateve

My granddaughter doesn't believe that she can be a carrier if she doesn't have symptoms. I'm sure a lot of young people feel this way. Unless they are forced, they won't change their behavior.


----------



## 2cello

I think when schools are out, for those two weeks, kids will be _everywhere_.


----------



## cafecreme15

whateve said:


> My granddaughter doesn't believe that she can be a carrier if she doesn't have symptoms. I'm sure a lot of young people feel this way. Unless they are forced, they won't change their behavior.


This is my generation, and I cannot believe how irresponsible people are being. Here in NYC, people are out at the restaurants, bars, posting joking instagram posts about "herd immunity" as a justification for their behavior. It's appalling. Clearly people have shown they are not capable of making responsible decisions if left to their own devices, so the government needs to step in.


----------



## babypanda

whateve said:


> My granddaughter doesn't believe that she can be a carrier if she doesn't have symptoms. I'm sure a lot of young people feel this way. Unless they are forced, they won't change their behavior.


Maybe you can share with her one of the many articles published and written by doctors. I already shared this one twice but will attach it again. She can forward to as many of her friends as she can. Awareness and knowledge are important weapons
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/young-unafraid-coronavirus-pandemic-good-you-now-stop-killing-people-opinion-1491797?amp=1


----------



## Storm702

2cello said:


> I think when schools are out, for those two weeks, kids will be _everywhere_.


I talked to my 14 & 16 y/o to explain this isn't an extended spring break. My 16 y/o said he & his friends all said they didn't even want to hug their grandparents until things get better.


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> This is my generation, and I cannot believe how irresponsible people are being. Here in NYC, people are out at the restaurants, bars, posting joking instagram posts about "herd immunity" as a justification for their behavior. It's appalling. Clearly people have shown they are not capable of making responsible decisions if left to their own devices, so the government needs to step in.


Well, she isn't your generation. She's only 14! Young people think they are invincible. I remember feeling that way too. Bad things only happened to other people.


----------



## whateve

babypanda said:


> Maybe you can share with her one of the many articles published and written by doctors. I already shared it twice but will attach it again. She can forward to as many of her friends as she can. Awareness and knowledge are important weapons
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/young-unafraid-coronavirus-pandemic-good-you-now-stop-killing-people-opinion-1491797?amp=1


That's a great article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kylacove

That's what I'm curious about. I doubt the virus will be gone in 14 days so this could go on indefinitely. Many people can't self quarantine as we are required to still go to work. Police, fire, nurses, grocers, pharmacists, etc can't work from home. Just limiting where I go during off time.
Was responding to Von1b2


----------



## babypanda

whateve said:


> That's a great article. Thanks for posting.


It’s a few days old and I would say doesn’t apply to most States in the US anymore since many school districts are closed now and people realized the seriousness of the virus. But the young need to know that they are spreading the disease to their older family members who might not be able to access good healthcare, especially if the hospitals are overwhelmed


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

V0N1B2 said:


> So if I self-isolate for two weeks from March 15 - March 29 and the worst is yet to come (so they say)...
> What happens on March 30?  Is there a magic fairy that waves a wand and makes the virus disappear and/or somehow prevents me from getting it after my self-imposed quarantine?
> 
> If there are more and more people who haven't been tested and/or have unconfirmed cases of the virus and the numbers continue to double every day, what then?  Are we to self-isolate for 30 days? 60 days? 90 days?



Was talking to someone who is working with hospitals and healthcare people on modeling what sorts of shortages of rooms/personnel/supplies they're looking at long-term. They're looking at mid-May for the epidemic to peak in the U.S. 

And no one really believes China's numbers that show the number of cases there are declining or even leveling off.


----------



## Storm702

BigPurseSue said:


> Was talking to someone who is working with hospitals and healthcare people on modeling what sorts of shortages of rooms/personnel/supplies they're looking at long-term. They're looking at mid-May for the epidemic to peak in the U.S.
> 
> And no one really believes China's numbers that show the number of cases there are declining or even leveling off.


That is very sobering. Sigh.


----------



## limom




----------



## doni

Kylacove said:


> That's what I'm curious about. I doubt the virus will be gone in 14 days so this could go on indefinitely. Many people can't self quarantine as we are required to still go to work. Police, fire, nurses, grocers, pharmacists, etc can't work from home. Just limiting where I go during off time.
> Was responding to Von1b2


The virus won’t be gone. It is unclear whether warm weather will have an impact, but in any event it will be there come the Fall (starting soon in the Southern Hemisphere). At this stage, the purpose of social distancing is not to so much to ger rid of the virus but to “flatten the curve”, that is, slow spread so that the health system can cope. So, if that works restrictions will ease.

Nevertheless, Italy is still registering record numbers of contagions and fatalities after two weeks of lock down. So I think it is going to be longer than that. As for schools, there is talk the current school year will not resume in many places...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Gosh, these university changes are bringing me to my knees. It's a total gong show right now. All of my classes are being moved to online with a chance they'll just be cancelled. This might screw with when I can graduate as I might be missing credits... gosh. This is horrible.


----------



## Vlad

Depending on how well the response will manage to minimize casualties, I am seriously concerned that there will be people who will become radicalized over the idiotic idea that this virus is man-made and was deployed nefariously to disrupt markets.

My hope is that this virus will actually bring people together on a global scale. Maybe we can learn to get the f*** along for a change, instead of being constantly on the brink of wanting to smash each other's skulls in.


----------



## aerinha

2cello said:


> I think when schools are out, for those two weeks, kids will be _everywhere_.



i will say the number of kids out in my neighborhood has been almost zero.  One girl riding a bike in circles with her mom and a boy shooting hoops alone in the park behind us.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> i will say the number of kids out in my neighborhood has been almost zero.  One girl riding a bike in circles with her mom and a boy shooting hoops alone in the park behind us.


We don't have a lot of kids in our neighborhood but those that are here are outside playing.


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> My granddaughter doesn't believe that she can be a carrier if she doesn't have symptoms. I'm sure a lot of young people feel this way. Unless they are forced, they won't change their behavior.



In all the news coverage they aren’t, IMHO, doing a great job of conveying this or how AWFUL it is in Italy.  If not for the occasional blurb on CNN”s website, I don’t think I would be aware of the international impact.  It went from China has problems to, stranded cruise ships sucks to be them to, the US is under viral siege siege SIEGE!!!  And then they pause for primary stuff and then back to Covid all day.  Let’s see what Europe looks like so we can avoid it and get out there that typhoid Mary is riding again.


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> We don't have a lot of kids in our neighborhood but those that are here are outside playing.



we joke ours is a kidnapper’s dream because kids of all ages roam about when it’s not freezing or roasting with no adult supervision.  Other than the idiot having a party, it has been really quiet this weekend.


----------



## foosy

SakuraSakura said:


> Gosh, these university changes are bringing me to my knees. It's a total gong show right now. All of my classes are being moved to online with a chance they'll just be cancelled. This might screw with when I can graduate as I might be missing credits... gosh. This is horrible.


This is not terrible. You will not be at any disadvantage. This virus is impacting everybody equally.  It will only be terrible if you get infected and you infect others. let’s put things in proportion. We are all changing our lifestyle now. This is a small price to pay to stay healthy.


----------



## Alexis168

I just finished walking my dog and I've never seen so many cars parked on the streets.  It is so quiet and no one is going out this weekend, at least in my neighborhood.


----------



## foosy

Things are moving rapidly now in the USA.

”CDC recommends canceling events with 50 or more people for the next eight weeks throughout US”

Based on similar announcements in other countries, this recommendation is probably going to drop to 10 people shortly.  The county I live in has just announced that all non-essential businesses are to close.
These are the right steps. We’re all in this together to eradicate this evil. The more stringent the quarantines, the quicker we will achieve results.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LadyD21 said:


> That was for hermes_lemming …..sorry the quote didn't post properly,


All good and yes I'm hypervigilant.  Thankfully my friends and fam are understanding.



foosy said:


> Things are moving rapidly now in the USA.
> 
> ”CDC recommends canceling events with 50 or more people for the next eight weeks throughout US”
> 
> Based on similar announcements in other countries, this recommendation is probably going to drop to 10 people shortly.  The county I live in has just announced that all non-essential businesses are to close.
> These are the right steps. We’re all in this together to eradicate this evil. The more stringent the quarantines, the quicker we will achieve results.



^ Yep saw that, Foosy.  Restaurants and bars are now closed in my neck of the woods.  Basically all retailers have shut their brick and mortar and switched online.  Online is now F&F all all.  My neighborhood chatter is full of frustration of the apparent TP shortage in my city.  Makes me wistfully think of the days when we used to TP each other's houses back in highschool. lol.

But here's this shining beacon of hope.
LV has converted their cosmetic and perfume factories to produce free hand sanitizer for mass distribution.  They will hand it to the govt to give to the public.  I really hope all the other luxury companies follow suit.  We will only win this if we ALL work together.
https://www.businessinsider.com/lvmh-will-use-facilities-to-make-free-alcohol-based-sanitizer-2020-3


----------



## nycmamaofone

My children’s school closed for two weeks before another 2-week spring break. I can’t believe (I can, just shocked) that they are even saying no school possibly for the rest of the year. 

This feels unprecedented and I feel so overwhelmed.  I wish they would mandate a 2-week lockdown in order for life to go back to normal. But I know that is wishful thinking.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

I'm pissed as Hell!!!! I just came from a mom and pop pharmacy picking up a prescription. I was shocked to see Purell hand sanitizer, Lysol wipes, boxes of Emergen-c vitamin c packets. I was shocked because all three of these items a sold out everywhere. Price gorging at a pharmacy I would never expect. Right now I'm trying to figure out where to report this pharmacy. My pressure went through the roof. I said to the person behind the counter who exactly is buying a 10.00 bottle of hand sanitizer that retails for less than 5.00? And guess what? The Emergen c that I purchased overpriced I forgot to look at the expiration date and  it expires May of this year. Soooooo this product was sitting on the shelves for awhile not a new shipment. Yes I want to support the small business during this time of turmoil but I  be damned if I want to be scammed.


----------



## bella89

I'm in my last semester of law school and everything is getting moved online.  I have no idea how finals are going to be conducted.  I'm getting pretty worried that they may postpone the bar exam here in Pennsylvania, or even cancel it until further notice.  It's not until July, so hopefully things settle down by then.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm pissed as Hell!!!! I just came from a mom and pop pharmacy picking up a prescription. I was shocked to see Purell hand sanitizer, Lysol wipes, boxes of Emergen-c vitamin c packets. I was shocked because all three of these items a sold out everywhere. Price gorging at a pharmacy I would never expect. Right now I'm trying to figure out where to report this pharmacy. My pressure went through the roof. I said to the person behind the counter who exactly is buying a 10.00 bottle of hand sanitizer that retails for less than 5.00? And guess what? The Emergen c that I purchased overpriced I forgot to look at the expiration date and  it expires May of this year. Soooooo this product was sitting on the shelves for awhile not a new shipment. Yes I want to support the small business during this time of turmoil but I  be damned if I want to be scammed.


That's so messed up.  I swear this crisis brings out people's "true" selves.  SMH.  Just shameful.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bella89 said:


> I'm in my last semester of law school and everything is getting moved online.  I have no idea how finals are going to be conducted.  I'm getting pretty worried that they may postpone the bar exam here in Pennsylvania, or even cancel it until further notice.  It's not until July, so hopefully things settle down by then.


Ugh that's rough.  I'm hoping things work out for your school wise.  But just as a temperature gauge or peak into the future, you might want to look at other countries that were hit before us - like say China, S Korea, Iran and Italy for a possible timeline.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m in a FB group with others in my company and someone posted a truck parked right across the store with a TP for sale on it, the police came by and shut it down pretty quickly. People like this are disgusting this is a time we should be helping others not taking advantage of them.


----------



## Shelby33

Gracilan said:


> So sorry, Shelby. Try your best to stay calm. Keep us posted, we are thinking and praying for you.





Gracilan said:


> So sorry, Shelby. Try your best to stay calm. Keep us posted, we are thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Shelby33

Rikireads said:


> Sending virtual hugs and warm thoughts your way.


----------



## fabuleux

V0N1B2 said:


> So if I self-isolate for two weeks from March 15 - March 29 and the worst is yet to come (so they say)...
> What happens on March 30?  Is there a magic fairy that waves a wand and makes the virus disappear and/or somehow prevents me from getting it after my self-imposed quarantine?
> 
> If there are more and more people who haven't been tested and/or have unconfirmed cases of the virus and the numbers continue to double every day, what then?  Are we to self-isolate for 30 days? 60 days? 90 days?


The self-isolation is not to protect you, it’s to protect the health care system, which will be overwhelmed if the rate of contamination is not slowed down dramatically.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Shelby33 said:


> We have 6 cases in my town as of last night. Two highschoolers tested positive Monday night, it took a student walkout on Thursday to close schools. The superintendent said no confirmed cases but Board of Health told the truth on Thursday. These cases all stem from a Biogen meeting in Boston.
> My kids are terrified, their dad died 2 weeks ago suddenly and now they are afraid of losing me. They are glued to me. I can't go anywhere. I hope I can stay sane.
> No toilet paper, wipes for the baby, hoarders buying up everything.



I'm so sorry to hear this. Please stay strong. Sending good vibes!


----------



## Shelby33

Sterntalerli said:


> Sorry for your loss!! @Shelby33


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Please stay strong. Sending good vibes!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

So in Massachusetts schools are closed until at least April 7,no gatherings of any sort over 25 people, restaurants will be take out only. They now have the capacity to test twice as many people and there is a hotline you can call. They want people to AVOID ERs, Dr offices, etc, unless you are having red flags like difficulty breathing, very high temperature, anything that would normally send you to an ER.
I did see a good video will try to find it.


----------



## Shelby33

From March 6


----------



## Shelby33

dutchbirblady said:


> Eh, I'm a bit afraid. I'm immuno-compromised and have to see doctors on a regular basis and they may have to close or change their priorities, which could put my health at risk. Also, yesterday I was yelled at for wanting to pick up my prescription meds because "the pharmacist has better things to do than to give some pills to someone who isn't even that ill" (while I have been suffering from various illnesses since 14 and I literally need these meds to function.)
> 
> In my country (Netherlands) people have started hoarding and although I always have a steady supply of disinfection gel, dust masks and TP (my mum's a caregiver in a home for elderly people suffering from dementia, and my dad has respiratory issues, so I get my stuff from them) I really don't like how the people who actually NEED those things now either can't get them or have to pay 10 times the price because some people here are legit trying to sell rolls of TP for 10 euros a roll just so they can earn money. Absolutely disgusting....
> 
> Also, my boyfriend is Chinese and is facing racism on a daily basis. People refuse to work with him at his job, he got yelled at quite a few times and whenever I'm out in public with him, people tend to avoid us and walk around us. I also saw people laugh at us a few times. He hasn't been to China since last summer, has NEVER been to Wuhan and doesn't even know anyone from that area. It's horrible how some people have so many prejudices. He got tested last week, because someone who had the virus had eaten at the restaurant he works at,  and actually tested negative two times in a row, yet there's still people behaving like this, even when he tells them he confirmed he doesn't have it.
> 
> This virus makes a lot of people show the worst sides of themselves, unfortunately.


Sorry you are going through this. Best wishes to you and your boyfriend.


----------



## Shelby33

auntyjo said:


> I have been diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my throat on Friday. I am worried that I will not be able to have immediate surgery to remove it because the hospitals can’t cope with sudden influx of covid patients or if my doctor is infected. The health system is already busy enough with people needing care. I don’t want my cancer to mestasize. I still have young children to care.


I'm so sorry!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pquiles

I am trying hard to remain calm.  I work in a military healthcare facility and we are working diligently to reduce pandemonium created by false reports.  I will be cooking at home more and boiling my water ... even for my dogs.    I am a woman of faith and also realize utilizing common hygiene practices are also necessary, but so many still don’t.  Folks are still using rest rooms and not washing up afterwards.  Sneezing and coughing without exercising precautions... it’s ridiculous.


----------



## foosy

Talk about lifestyle changes...
It was midnight. I started my engine and drove to my office which is about 10 miles away from home. The roads were deserted and dark. It felt eery. I got to the parking lot of our office which is in a big building and parked next to the entrance. Put my hat and my latex gloves on and proceeded through the doors and the security system. Our office building has multiple tenants and among them a few doctors offices and a blood lab. I figured I better take all the things I need at night after the weekend, before people reach their office and patients start to show up.
I got to our office and saw our own security cameras looking at me. Got in, and started to take everything I would need to work from home for a long time. It filled a whole  cart. I couldn’t escape thinking that it looked as if I was looting my own office. Shivers went down my spine.
Locked the office, gloves still on and pushed the button on the elevator. Again through those double doors which so many people touch each day. Loaded the car and again touched those doors to put the cart back in, and then one last time to get out. Who would have thought a few days ago that I would put so much thought in doors...
One last thing I thought to myself: I need to get rid of the gloves. Found a trashcan nearby and carefully disposed of them.   The drive home was uneventful. On the radio NPR had a BBC program where two women were talking about their sexuality growing up in Italy and Morocco. It was a nice distraction from this Coronavirus. 
Mission accomplished.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Catbird9 said:


> I do not have the funds. That doesn't change what my choice would be in that situation.
> 
> "*New Zealand* ...hospital treatment is *free* for those eligible for *health care* services. ... if you are not a *New Zealand* resident, you may have to pay for some services."
> https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/living-in-nz/healthcare



Catbird9, I fully understand your reasoning, but my granddaughter will also lose her student visa, and wouldn't have legal grounds to stay in New Zealand.  Believe me, if this was something I could just throw money at and make it go away, I'd do everything in my power to make it happen.  But more importantly, it's her parents making the decisions.


----------



## zinacef

I stay at home most of the time, it’s enough already that my husband and I are medical.  More than half of our time we are with pt and it’s environs.  We are in the hospital more than 50% of the time.  I still go to the gym both regular and  Hotworx. There is almost a fatigue happening but I hope it will not let us be less cautious.  It is a very scary situation we just have to cont working on it.


----------



## whateve

pquiles said:


> I am trying hard to remain calm.  I work in a military healthcare facility and we are working diligently to reduce pandemonium created by false reports.  I will be cooking at home more and boiling my water ... even for my dogs.    I am a woman of faith and also realize utilizing common hygiene practices are also necessary, but so many still don’t.  Folks are still using rest rooms and not washing up afterwards.  Sneezing and coughing without exercising precautions... it’s ridiculous.


Why do you feel the need to boil the water? Isn't it the same water you trusted to be safe before this? How is it going to be contaminated?


----------



## whateve

I usually do my son's taxes. Now I don't even think it is safe for him to bring over all the paperwork. He is cavalier about the disease. He doesn't realize how dangerous it is, especially to us, and I'm so afraid he could infect us.


----------



## PewPew

whateve said:


> I usually do my son's taxes. Now I don't even think it is safe for him to bring over all the paperwork. He is cavalier about the disease. He doesn't realize how dangerous it is, especially to us, and I'm so afraid he could infect us.



People, especially the very young, seem to have latched on to the early false reports that the virus is only dangerous for the elderly and infirm.

I’ve also got a cavalier relative, but he’s in a high risk group but is a workaholic. It makes me so sad because he’s non-essential staff in a hospital but refuses to work remotely (he just hates being bored at home). He doesn’t need the money either. It’d be fine if he lived alone, but he exposes his family unnecessarily every day.


----------



## Jktgal

BigPurseSue said:


> Was talking to someone who is working with hospitals and healthcare people on modeling what sorts of shortages of rooms/personnel/supplies they're looking at long-term. They're looking at mid-May for the epidemic to peak in the U.S.
> 
> And no one really believes China's numbers that show the number of cases there are declining or even leveling off.



The WHO has visited and verified. If you don't believe China (AND Hong Kong) then look at Japan, Singapore, Taiwan.


----------



## Jktgal

V0N1B2 said:


> So if I self-isolate for two weeks from March 15 - March 29 and the worst is yet to come (so they say)...
> What happens on March 30?  Is there a magic fairy that waves a wand and makes the virus disappear and/or somehow prevents me from getting it after my self-imposed quarantine?
> 
> If there are more and more people who haven't been tested and/or have unconfirmed cases of the virus and the numbers continue to double every day, what then?  Are we to self-isolate for 30 days? 60 days? 90 days?



Self isolating is to buy time, i.e. 
1. the health system prepares and learn and develop a working system - even testing for the virus was screwed up at early stages, imagine the care giving itself.
2. buy time for scientists to develop meds, for existing meds to be cranked up in production, etc.
3. Make sure at any given time the number of sick people is not more than the health system capacity. Where I live, the capacity is 1 bed per 1,000 people, don't even talm about doctors and equioment, and that is national average (some places don't even have hospitals). This has to accomodate not only covid19 patients but others. As Italy show they have had to choose who will get help (sadly, the ones less likely to recover get least priority).


----------



## Jktgal

aerinha said:


> The issue for many is money.  People need their pay checks for rent, mortages, food and utilities.  Yes, some are just ignoring reality, but I have a friend going out to hostess daily so she can make rent and not end up homeless as she is single and relies on her own meager salary to survive.



That's why it's really important to care for each other. 

My biggest fear is if there is lock down, but the poor can't eat and they start looting, while law enforcement is not prepared.


----------



## doni

aerinha said:


> In all the news coverage they aren’t, IMHO, doing a great job of conveying this or how AWFUL it is in Italy.  If not for the occasional blurb on CNN”s website, I don’t think I would be aware of the international impact.  It went from China has problems to, stranded cruise ships sucks to be them to, the US is under viral siege siege SIEGE!!!  And then they pause for primary stuff and then back to Covid all day.  Let’s see what Europe looks like so we can avoid it and get out there that typhoid Mary is riding again.



This also amazes me. This virus is the definition of a global issue (a pandemic indeed). But news are so local. Yes, there is reporting from other countries, but as if they were exotic places, whereas everybody is going or will be going through the same thing... In Europe it is particularly bad. I have lived in several European countries and the US, so I am following the media in Germany, Spain, Italy, UK, a bit of the US and France. The German media act as if Italy was some far away land (so quaint those people singing across the balconies) not our neighbors from across the street... I just find it incredible how people don’t know what is really going on in Italy, what’s now happening in Spain... And governments are acting as if they could each rule their own little kingdom, the only acknowledgement of others the closing of borders. The virus knows no borders. We are really failing at coordinated action and a global response to a global threat. If anything, this is the most worrying of all to me.


----------



## Clearblueskies

doni said:


> This also amazes me. This virus is the definition of a global issue (a pandemic indeed). But news are so local. Yes, there is reporting from other countries, but as if they were exotic places, whereas everybody is going or will be going through the same thing... In Europe it is particularly bad. I have lived in several European countries and the US, so I am following the media in Germany, Spain, Italy, UK, a bit of the US and France. The German media act as if Italy was some far away land (so quaint those people singing across the balconies) not our neighbors from across the street... I just find it incredible how people don’t know what is really going on in Italy, what’s now happening in Spain... And governments are acting as if they could each rule their own little kingdom, the only acknowledgement of others the closing of borders. The virus knows no borders. We are really failing at coordinated action and a global response to a global threat. If anything, this is the most worrying of all to me.


This. I’ve been thinking the same.  And it may be just that we don’t hear about it, but I haven’t seen any evidence of learning being proactively shared between countries.  We’re only as strong as our weakest link.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Jktgal said:


> The WHO has visited and verified. If you don't believe China (AND Hong Kong) then look at Japan, Singapore, Taiwan.



WHO didn't verify anything. How could they possibly verify any data provided by the Chinese government? How could anyone? Their committee simply traveled to China, toured their medical facilities, read data provided by the Chinese government and wrote a report. You can read it here: 
https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...na-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf

If you read to the end you'll see their conclusion is that the virus is spread mostly through contact between family members, and if China has exerted any control over the virus's spread it is due to the government's highly aggressive testing in public spaces and removal of infected patients from their families. That's a level of forced quarantine that only a fascist government is capable of.


----------



## limom

BigPurseSue said:


> WHO didn't verify anything. How could they possibly verify any data provided by the Chinese government? How could anyone? Their committee simply traveled to China, toured their medical facilities, read data provided by the Chinese government and wrote a report. You can read it here:
> https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...na-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf
> 
> If you read to the end you'll see their conclusion is that the virus is spread mostly through contact between family members, and if China has exerted any control over the virus's spread it is due to the government's highly aggressive testing in public spaces and removal of infected patients from their families. That's a level of forced quarantine that only a fascist government is capable of.



if one family member is infected, it is best for the family as a whole to have the person isolated, imho.
They recommended here, for the person to confine in a room and to not interact at all with the other including pets.
We do not have the facilities to remove people anyways, where would they go?
If I were infected, I guess I could camp in my yard.


----------



## gagabag

Thought I’d share this blog from a medical colleague, AV...


I’m an intensive care specialist in a small city. 

Coronavirus isn’t just like the flu, but it’s only really very dangerous to the elderly or the already unwell. Quite a lot of people in their 80s will die, but most of the rest of us will probably be okay. 

If you’re in your 70s and you get Coronavirus, you’ve got a really good chance of survival. If I’ve got a bed for you. 

If you’re in your 60s and you have a heart attack, you’ve got a really good chance of survival. If I’ve got a bed for you. 

If you’re in your 50s and need bowel cancer surgery, you’ve got a really good chance of survival. If I’ve got a bed for you. 

If you’re in your 40s and have a bad car accident, you’ve got a really good chance of survival. If I’ve got a bed for you. 

If you’re in your 30s and have terrible pre-eclampsia as a complication of pregnancy, you’ve got a really good chance of survival. If I’ve got a bed for you. 

If you’re in your 20s and have a bad reaction to a party drug, you’ve got a really good chance of survival. If I’ve got a bed for you. 

I have 7 beds equipped with life support machines. We have a plan to increase to about 25. Getting more isn’t a matter or more equipment or more money, that bit is easy. There are not enough skilled staff, even if we all work double shifts every day for six months (and we probably will). 

If 50% of my city gets infected, that’s 75,000 people. If 5% of them need life support (which is the estimate), that’s 3750 people. For 25 beds.

And then I might not have a bed for you.

So it’s up to you to flatten the curve. Wash your hands. Stay home.

ScoMo #lockusdown


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Hotsauna

In Sweden we haven't closed borders but restricted people from going abroad for a month forward. No social gatherings > 500 people. Major sports leagues has cancelled their games for this season. Schools are still open (some has closed where there has been cases of corona). The gyms are open but advice people to stay at home if there are signs of a cold, and/or if you've been in high risk countries the last 14 days. 

The government has adviced us to stay at home if you show any signs of a cold or fever. They are also creating a budget to help companies pay salary for their employees. I don't know how this will work in the long run but they want us to live as normal as possible to keep society up and running.

Some swedish companies such as IKEA and Beijer Bygg (hardware company) has donated supplies to our health care (masks) and people on fb has created groups to help people with disabilities or other conditions buying food and other things putting it in front of their door. I think this is a great initiative and I hope that others can learn that solidarity and team work is how we beat this. 

For the people that hasn't catched the disease, please take precautions so we don't burden the health care system even further. They are doing their best to take care of us!


----------



## BigPurseSue

limom said:


> if one family member is infected, it is best for the family as a whole to have the person isolated, imho.
> They recommended here, for the person to confine in a room and to not interact at all with the other including pets.
> We do not have the facilities to remove people anyways, where would they go?
> If I were infected, I guess I could camp in my yard.



China has pretty formidable quarantine facilities and procedures that were developed for SARS and the swine flu. Interesting article about an American family that was separated for quarantine during the swine flu outbreak in China:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/03/opinion/coronavirus-quarantine.html
The father was padlocked into a hospital room. The rest of the family put under guard in a ruined hotel.

The CDC web site has elaborate directions for how to keep other family members safe when one member has coronavirus, advice on everything from handling laundry to food. But will it make any difference if everyone must still share the same air, especially if the ill family member needs assistance?


----------



## Jktgal

BigPurseSue said:


> The CDC web site has elaborate directions for how to keep other family members safe when one member has coronavirus, advice on everything from handling laundry to food. But will it make any difference if everyone must still share the same air, especially if the ill family member needs assistance?



As far as scientists understand, transmission is by droplets, so the virus is not airborne. So consistent and correct use of mask by patient and caregiver (since caregiver must get in close contact), not sharing utensils, cleaning surfaces, washing hands frequently, etc, go a long way toward nontransmission.


----------



## doni

BigPurseSue said:


> WHO didn't verify anything. How could they possibly verify any data provided by the Chinese government? How could anyone? Their committee simply traveled to China, toured their medical facilities, read data provided by the Chinese government and wrote a report. You can read it here:
> https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...na-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf
> 
> If you read to the end you'll see their conclusion is that the virus is spread mostly through contact between family members, and if China has exerted any control over the virus's spread it is due to the government's highly aggressive testing in public spaces and removal of infected patients from their families. That's a level of forced quarantine that only a fascist government is capable of.


You are so right. Families cannot isolate their own members in their own home. It is just not realistic. China has fought this by isolating every case of a positive. No country in the West is doing this. Also not the aggressive testing. The response is so different one wonders if the containment measures, at such a high economic cost, make that much sense at this point...


----------



## Jktgal

BigPurseSue said:


> WHO didn't verify anything. How could they possibly verify any data provided by the Chinese government? How could anyone? Their committee simply traveled to China, toured their medical facilities, read data provided by the Chinese government and wrote a report. You can read it here:
> https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...na-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf
> 
> If you read to the end you'll see their conclusion is that the virus is spread mostly through contact between family members, and if China has exerted any control over the virus's spread it is due to the government's highly aggressive testing in public spaces and removal of infected patients from their families. That's a level of forced quarantine that only a fascist government is capable of.



I have read the report, and analysis by experts about the report. I feel you have made your mind about China, and yes, China is bot a good mdoel for rest of ********ic world. Look into Singapore, Taiwan and Japan, then.


----------



## Jktgal

Clearblueskies said:


> This. I’ve been thinking the same.  And it may be just that we don’t hear about it, but I haven’t seen any evidence of learning being proactively shared between countries.  We’re only as strong as our weakest link.



Learning is plenty. Advise is plenty. They get very technical. But governance is political and very rarely based on evidence and facts. There is plenty of advice on testing. Yet most governments have failed to prepare, even after they were given a 2-month lead time to prepare. That is just the way it is.


----------



## Aminu

aerinha said:


> The issue for many is money.  People need their pay checks for rent, mortages, food and utilities.  Yes, some are just ignoring reality, but I have a friend going out to hostess daily so she can make rent and not end up homeless as she is single and relies on her own meager salary to survive.


Agreed - whilst many people can work from home, others don't have that option. I am self-employed and just won't be working or earning at all for who knows how long, as my work is pretty sporadic as it is. I believe Governments are developing measures regarding sick pay and benefits, food banks, deferring rent and mortgage payments etc. These are extraordinary times, but hopefully it won't last more than a few months, allowing the health care system to get on top of it.

People in my local neighbourhood have formed a band of volunteers to collect and deliver necessities for those who are self-isolating. It's heartwarming to see.

I am more concerned that there will be a resurgence come autumn/winter, if this virus behaves seasonally like the flu...


----------



## fabuleux

Jktgal said:


> As far as scientists understand, transmission is by droplets, so the virus is not airborne. So consistent and correct use of mask by patient and caregiver (since caregiver must get in close contact), not sharing utensils, cleaning surfaces, washing hands frequently, etc, go a long way toward nontransmission.


An article in the French newspaper this morning mentioned that the virus can survive airborne for about 3 hours.


----------



## limom

fabuleux said:


> An article in the French newspaper this morning mentioned that the virus can survive airborne for about 3 hours.


I read the same thing.
So much misinformation....


----------



## fabuleux

limom said:


> I read the same thing.
> So much misinformation....


I went shopping this morning around 5am hoping to find some fresh veggies and fruit, and avoid crowds. I was able to find pears, red and green peppers, and zucchini. Some ailes were completely empty but staff was slowly restocking. I never thought I would ever feel this way but anxiety really kicked in. This is sad and I don’t have any confidence in the government’s response to this crisis.


----------



## Aminu

I don't agree with the panic buying at all as currently supply is not affected - but is anyone concerned that food imports will cease with borders closed, fewer flights etc?


----------



## mzbaglady1

foosy said:


> Talk about lifestyle changes...
> It was midnight. I started my engine and drove to my office which is about 10 miles away from home. The roads were deserted and dark. It felt eery. I got to the parking lot of our office which is in a big building and parked next to the entrance. Put my hat and my latex gloves on and proceeded through the doors and the security system. Our office building has multiple tenants and among them a few doctors offices and a blood lab. I figured I better take all the things I need at night after the weekend, before people reach their office and patients start to show up.
> I got to our office and saw our own security cameras looking at me. Got in, and started to take everything I would need to work from home for a long time. It filled a whole  cart. I couldn’t escape thinking that it looked as if I was looting my own office. Shivers went down my spine.
> Locked the office, gloves still on and pushed the button on the elevator. Again through those double doors which so many people touch each day. Loaded the car and again touched those doors to put the cart back in, and then one last time to get out. Who would have thought a few days ago that I would put so much thought in doors...
> One last thing I thought to myself: I need to get rid of the gloves. Found a trashcan nearby and carefully disposed of them.   The drive home was uneventful. On the radio NPR had a BBC program where two women were talking about their sexuality growing up in Italy and Morocco. It was a nice distraction from this Coronavirus.
> Mission accomplished.


My gosh your story sounds like something from a Robin Cook novel. Do your office building usually have some employees at this time after midnight ?


----------



## Catbird9

Cavalier Girl said:


> Catbird9, I fully understand your reasoning, but my granddaughter will also lose her student visa, and wouldn't have legal grounds to stay in New Zealand.  Believe me, if this was something I could just throw money at and make it go away, I'd do everything in my power to make it happen.  But more importantly, it's her parents making the decisions.


I understand, it's a difficult situation. I hope your granddaughter returns safely and in good health.


----------



## Catbird9

fabuleux said:


> An article in the French newspaper this morning mentioned that the virus can survive airborne for about 3 hours.





limom said:


> I read the same thing.
> So much misinformation....



Exactly. It's hard to know what to believe. 

"The studies suggesting that it can be aerosolized are only preliminary, and other research contradicts it, finding no aerosolized coronavirus particles in the hospital rooms of Covid-19 patients."
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/16/coronavirus-can-become-aerosol-doesnt-mean-doomed/


----------



## Vlad

fabuleux said:


> I never thought I would ever feel this way but anxiety really kicked in. This is sad and I don’t have any confidence in the government’s response to this crisis.



I agree with you. Which is why it's paramount for *everyone* to take personal responsibility and protect ourselves and the people around us, instead of relying on others to do it for us.

I found that going outside for a walk and a change of scenery helped a good amount. Obviously you can't do it when you're on a mandatory curfew, but if you're allowed to go out and stroll the streets by yourself, it will ease your anxiety.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## redney

Vlad said:


> I agree with you. Which is why it's paramount for *everyone* to take personal responsibility and protect ourselves and the people around us, instead of relying on others to do it for us.
> 
> I found that going outside for a walk and a change of scenery helped a good amount. Obviously you can't do it when you're on a mandatory curfew, but if you're allowed to go out and stroll the streets by yourself, it will ease your anxiety.


Completely agree. Getting outside for a brisk walk does wonders to clear your mind.


----------



## mdcx

We are building our food and hygiene supply stockpile such that we could manage if housebound for 2-4 weeks. Our family has all just had normal flu so we are being cautious about our exposure to anything else, particularly for the children. We are trying to be respectful of the needs of others and not be greedy when shopping, but also worry about meeting our own needs. Trying to get our home as clean, comfortable and organised as possible as we expect to spend a lot of time here!


----------



## mdcx

Vlad said:


> I agree with you. Which is why it's paramount for *everyone* to take personal responsibility and protect ourselves and the people around us, instead of relying on others to do it for us.
> 
> I found that going outside for a walk and a change of scenery helped a good amount. Obviously you can't do it when you're on a mandatory curfew, but if you're allowed to go out and stroll the streets by yourself, it will ease your anxiety.


Yes! We went for a nature walk the other day - few other people around so safe-ish, beautiful surroundings, fresh air. Very restorative.


----------



## skyqueen

A challenge since I eat out or buy dinners, from my wonderful local market, every night. Went out yesterday and bought more food then I've ever bought before...shocked at how full my refrig looks! Liquor stores are closing tomorrow so off to buy Vodka.
I lived through 9/11 while working as a Flight Attendant for American Airlines...I can live through this pandemic!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> A challenge since I eat out or buy dinners, from my wonderful local market, every night. Went out yesterday and bought more food then I've ever bought before...shocked at how full my refrig looks! Liquor stores are closing tomorrow so off to buy Vodka.
> I lived through 9/11 while working as a Flight Attendant for American Airlines...I can live through this pandemic!


The liquor stores are closing? Wait what?


----------



## MrsGAM

mdcx said:


> We are building our food and hygiene supply stockpile such that we could manage if housebound for 2-4 weeks. Our family has all just had normal flu so we are being cautious about our exposure to anything else, particularly for the children. We are trying to be respectful of the needs of others and not be greedy when shopping, but also worry about meeting our own needs. Trying to get our home as clean, comfortable and organised as possible as we expect to spend a lot of time here!


Same here! We froze some meat - chicken breasts and round steak - for the first time in forever and stocked up on some canned goods. We just got deliveries of wet wipes and boxes of diapers for the kids, so we'll be good for at least 2 months on that. Over the weekend while we were stuck at home, we cleaned out the fridge and steam cleaned our couch, so I feel like our home is the cleanest it's been for a long while.


----------



## foosy

mzbaglady1 said:


> My gosh your story sounds like something from a Robin Cook novel. Do your office building usually have some employees at this time after midnight ?


No they don’t have employees this time of night,  which is why it was a great opportunity to go there and take all I needed.


----------



## BittyMonkey

What is freaky to me is the grocery hoarding. I may have had the virus already and am recovering. I am not finding it that difficult to stay home, but what makes it scary is reading about people treating it like Apocalypse Now,  blathering leadership, and then the people who simply don't care about others because they don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## kemilia

whateve said:


> I feel the same way. This has been coming for awhile but I've felt worse since last night. We're pretty prepared to stay home, with plenty of supplies for awhile and I'm fairly certain we haven't been exposed, so I don't know why I'm so anxious.


When everything is 24/7--everyone gets all anxious--can't escape it. Like others have said--this will pass, I hope you feel ok soon.


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> The liquor stores are closing? Wait what?


Yes--what?! I know in Illinois all bars & restaurants have to close starting tonight for 2 weeks (pickup & takeout is ok tho)--but the liquor stores?


----------



## sdkitty

luckylove said:


> Honestly, I am puzzled by the panic buying and have witnessed it in my area as well. There is no need to hoard toilet paper, water etc... But I have a question for everyone in the US... Are you all avoiding going out to restaurants? My DH is very concerned and basically wants to remain in the house as much as possible. I have a teenager who is going stir crazy so I am trying to figure out the right balance in how much isolating is best in these unusual times.


California governor has asked bars to close.....not ordered yet.  Wants restaurants to reduce their occupancy for social distancing.  We aren't really panicing but wouldn't go to a crowded event (all canceled anyway).  Wondering if I should postpone a couple of routine doctor visits.

My DH is more worried about supplies in case we are forced to stay in for a long time than about getting the virus


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I laughed at my son going to the liquor store on Saturday, now I'm glad he did!  Hope he stocked up on limes, as well.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> Yes--what?! I know in Illinois all bars & restaurants have to close starting tonight for 2 weeks (pickup & takeout is ok tho)--but the liquor stores?


why?  guess because they aren't essential


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> California governor has asked bars to close.....not ordered yet.  Wants restaurants to reduce their occupancy for social distancing.  We aren't really panicing but wouldn't go to a crowded event (all canceled anyway).  Wondering if I should postpone a couple of routine doctor visits.
> 
> My DH is more worried about supplies in case we are forced to stay in for a long time than about getting the virus


We're still up in the air about my DH's doctor's visits. They aren't routine but could still probably be postponed for a little while. Our dentist sent out an email that they are continuing to see patients but they will allow you to stay in your car until they are ready for you, and they will contact anyone with an underlying condition that makes them high risk to reschedule. I had already rescheduled my cleaning last year to this April because they wouldn't do it since I had had a recent surgery.

We have plenty of supplies and feel that if we need things, someone will be able to deliver it. I'm still ordering things from Amazon. If everyone is locked down, I think the government will have to implement some kind of system to get things to people who need them.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> why?  guess because they aren't essential


I beg to differ. In those stressful times, they are lifesavers!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My city is a ghost town right now. While I'm mostly an introvert, it's a bit unnerving not seeing many people out and about.  I've become accustomed to hearing the hustle and bustle of the city and the laughter of people out with their friends and families.  

I tend to gauge how everything is doing by listening to people's happy chatter and laughter... When I hear people happily talking and chatting in the street below, I feel that everything is good and everything will be OK.

For a few days, it's been eerily quiet until this morning when a homeless guy started yelling "Where did everybody go?!"


----------



## limom

Who is going to take care of the homeless?


----------



## waterlily112

My dad is over 60 and he's a physician so he has been spending more time in the hospital than he normally would because of the pandemic. It's worrisome to me but I try to stay calm and make the runs to grocery shop for my parents whenever I can. Fortunately I'm able to work from home so there isn't much interruption to my day-to-day life, minus all the trips (work & personal) have been cancelled but I'm always grateful for good health.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I beg to differ. In those stressful times, they are lifesavers!


we're stocked up somewhat on wine and beer 
if you have to stay home you may as well relax


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I beg to differ. In those stressful times, they are lifesavers!


IDK about IL but here we can get liquor at grocery stores, WM, trader joes, etc.


----------



## Jktgal

Jbizzybeetle said:


> to what are they crediting the lack of mortality? treatment? age groups affected? are new infections tapering?



"..a top-notch health system, draconian tracing and containment measures, and a small population that’s largely accepting of government’s expansive orders."
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...es-as-litmus-test-for-coronavirus-containment

I tend to agree. Remember, this is the "Fine" City where you get fined for spitting, eating gum etc, and get whipped for vandalism. Quite remarkable really.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> IDK about IL but here we can get liquore at grocery stores, WM, trader joes, etc.


In NY, it is only beers.
I did not read anything yet. We have wine at the house but depending how long this situation last...
We might need more....


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> Who is going to take care of the homeless?



It would be great if those who have a bit extra could give to the food pantry in their area. We went to the market and brought fresh supplies there this morning.


----------



## Jktgal

limom said:


> I read the same thing.
> So much misinformation....



This is a novel virus that is just beginning to be studied. UV light is thought to kill it. So: airborne for 3 hours? At what temperature? Indoor or outdoor? UV index?
Perfect information might be a long time coming (and by then the virus may have mutated).
I believe now we are at cusp of a new norm. Going forward working from home, social distancing, draconian hygiene standards, travel restrictions, quarantines, etc will be the norm. The world will come out of this pandemic a very changed place. Maybe a comparison is 9/11, when the world and our behaviours changed.


----------



## nashpoo

300+ confirmed cases in my city.. Let's just say I'm staying home.


----------



## luckylove

Jktgal said:


> This is a novel virus that is just beginning to be studied. UV light is thought to kill it. So: airborne for 3 hours? At what temperature? Indoor or outdoor? UV index?
> Perfect information might be a long time coming (and by then the virus may have mutated).
> I believe now we are at cusp of a new norm. Going forward working from home, social distancing, draconian hygiene standards, travel restrictions, quarantines, etc will be the norm. The world will come out of this pandemic a very changed place. Maybe a comparison is 9/11, when the world and our behaviours changed.



If UV is thought to kill it, does that include tanning beds or just natural?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@Cavalier Girl I will be thinking about you and your granddaughter, please keep us posted and let us know when she arrives home!!!

@Shelby33 I am so very sorry for your loss, your children and family are in my thoughts and prayers

@dutchbirblady @whateve @meepabeep @lalame and anyone else with symptoms or anxiety, I hope you and your families are all feeling okay today!

@auntyjo I am so sorry, a diagnosis is stressful under the best of circumstances and these are far from ideal, please let us know how you are doing!

@Catbird9 @Ethengdurst @waterlily112 I hope you and your families are doing okay, and thank you and all the healthcare workers who are on the front lines and working under such extraordinary conditions, I can only begin to imagine how exhausted everyone must be

@Jbizzybeetle we are not supposed to get political but just fyi, best to research everything yourself before sharing, the information you posted is incorrect and quite easy to fact check from legitimate sources 

I know we have all heard some of the worst stories about selfishness and hoarding but I can share there has been an overwhelming response in my community with people donating food and money and time for food support for children and families and seniors who need assistance. It is truly heartwarming and has restored my faith in humanity


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> we're stocked up somewhat on wine and beer
> if you have to stay home you may as well relax


I went back to the French schedule.
Apéro at 11:30
Wine at lunch at 12am
Apéro again at 7:30
Wine at 8pm
I am contemplating digestif after diner.


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> If UV is thought to kill it, does that include tanning beds or just natural?


What do you mean?


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> What do you mean?



There was a doctor interviewed today who mentioned UV light is thought to kill the virus. My son asked me if this included both natural UV light from the sun and UV light from tanning beds...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Coco.lover

I'm in FL early this morning I had to take my dog to get his stitches removed I don't' plan of going anywhere for the next few days or even weeks. BUT I am shocked at how people are just living their ives like nothing is going on. I want a federal quarantine put in place the the only way for this to stop.


----------



## Jktgal

luckylove said:


> If UV is thought to kill it, does that include tanning beds or just natural?



"UV lamps should not be used to sterilize hands or other areas of skin as UV radiation can cause skin irritation."
https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/myth-busters

I think taking a shower is easier? But yes, UV from lamp seems to kill virus (but not if it's already inside your body).
https://www.scmp.com/video/china/30...uces-ultraviolet-light-disinfect-public-buses


----------



## sdkitty

Coco.lover said:


> I'm in FL early this morning I had to take my dog to get his stitches removed I don't' plan of going anywhere for the next few days or even weeks. BUT I am shocked at how people are just living their ives like nothing is going on. I want a federal quarantine put in place the the only way for this to stop.


I understand you're concerned but we don't want a police state


----------



## sdkitty

Jktgal said:


> This is a novel virus that is just beginning to be studied. UV light is thought to kill it. So: airborne for 3 hours? At what temperature? Indoor or outdoor? UV index?
> Perfect information might be a long time coming (and by then the virus may have mutated).
> I believe now we are at cusp of a new norm. Going forward working from home, social distancing, draconian hygiene standards, travel restrictions, quarantines, etc will be the norm. The world will come out of this pandemic a very changed place. Maybe a comparison is 9/11, when the world and our behaviours changed.


you may be right but I prefer to try to be more optimistic than that


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Supermarkets here have allotted times for those on the pension & disability pension, from 7 am to 8 am. This is to HELP those who are actually missing out on standard basic items. Some supermarkets were completely wiped out of everything! Nothing on the shelves, diary, fresh produce, meat & the list goes on. Customers actually fighting over items & stealing items out of other peoples trolleys, staff at the supermarkets are getting abused & the staff that are actually trying to stock the shelves are also getting abused & pushed out of the way as soon as customers see them coming from the storage area with products. I've never witnessed such horrid, brutal & selfish behavior in all my life! 

Some Schools are still open - But that could change any day now & people are being asked to stay home & self isolate. Only go out if you absolutely have to. 

If I get this Virus I'm screwed as I have a compromised immune system.


----------



## sdkitty

I just ordered HBO.....figured if we have to be home more may as well have something to watch.....lots of old inventory I haven't seen in their made for TV catalog......I watched the first season of Big Little Lies....loved it


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Supermarkets here have allotted times for those on the pension & disability pension, from 7 am to 8 am. This is to HELP those who are actually missing out on standard basic items. Some supermarkets were completely wiped out of everything! Nothing on the shelves, diary, fresh produce, meat & the list goes on. Customers actually fighting over items & stealing items out of other peoples trolleys, staff at the supermarkets are getting abused & the staff that are actually trying to stock the shelves are also getting abused & pushed out of the way as soon as customers see them coming from the storage area with products. I've never witnessed such horrid, brutal & selfish behavior in all my life!
> 
> Some Schools are still open - But that could change any day now & people are being asked to stay home & self isolate. Only go out if you absolutely have to.
> 
> If I get this Virus I'm screwed as I have a compromised immune system.


OMG....where are you?
best to you


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

sdkitty said:


> OMG....where are you?
> best to you



Australia. 

Thank you!


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> There was a doctor interviewed today who mentioned UV light is thought to kill the virus. My son asked me if this included both natural UV light from the sun and UV light from tanning beds...


If it were true, wouldn’t the virus be killed by sunshine?


----------



## limom

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Australia.
> 
> Thank you!


Dang, first the fire then the Corona virus!
Please, Stay home.
Thinking of you. Best of luck!


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I just ordered HBO.....figured if we have to be home more may as well have something to watch.....lots of old inventory I haven't seen in their made for TV catalog......I watched the first season of Big Little Lies....loved it


Watching curb your enthusiasm. Super funny season.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Will be thinking about you @lovlouisvuitton! 

Universal announced they will be releasing movies for at home viewing (not free but still a great idea and will be very welcome as we run out of tv shows)! 

https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...l-movies-available-for-home-viewing-on-friday


----------



## indiaink

I think it's funny-hysterical that we can be so crazed as to buy out a store of everything from TP to all the damned potatoes, but leave all the frozen Brussels sprouts AND the bagged arugula behind.


----------



## aerinha

indiaink said:


> I think it's funny-hysterical that we can be so crazed as to buy out a store of everything from TP to all the damned potatoes, but leave all the frozen Brussels sprouts AND the bagged arugula behind.



no one here will buy the frozen broccoli or what I call “school type” paper towels, you know the sand paper type on a roll that absorb nothing.


----------



## aerinha

sdkitty said:


> I just ordered HBO.....figured if we have to be home more may as well have something to watch.....lots of old inventory I haven't seen in their made for TV catalog......I watched the first season of Big Little Lies....loved it


 Avoid Game of Thrones, the final season and the end are horrible.  I liked The Leftovers, it’s a little odd, but ended well.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cavalier Girl

indiaink said:


> I think it's funny-hysterical that we can be so crazed as to buy out a store of everything from TP to all the damned potatoes, but leave all the frozen Brussels sprouts AND the bagged arugula behind.



Dumb, but not so crazy.  Potatoes are comfort food, and a way of self medicating, I guess.  I got nothing for the FOROOTP (fear of running out of TP).


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Watching curb your enthusiasm. Super funny season.


we watched three episodes of that the other night....laughed out loud


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> Avoid Game of Thrones, the final season and the end are horrible.  I liked The Leftovers, it’s a little odd, but ended well.


I know game of thrones was huge but never appealed to me.  not my genre maybe
will check Leftovers
thanks


----------



## ap.

luckylove said:


> There was a doctor interviewed today who mentioned UV light is thought to kill the virus. My son asked me if this included both natural UV light from the sun and UV light from tanning beds...



The amount of UV radiation required to kill the virus within a short amount of time is large:  the light source would have to be strong and in close proximity.  UV light from a tanning bed can kill the virus, but the damage it would do to the person's DNA is tremendous.  UV from natural sunlight will kill the virus, but it would take time.  It is much more convenient (and effective) to thoroughly wash hands, body, clothing, etc...


----------



## indiaink

apey_grapey said:


> The amount of UV radiation required to kill the virus within a short amount of time is large:  the light source would have to be strong and in close proximity.  UV light from a tanning bed can kill the virus, but the damage it would do to the person's DNA is tremendous.  UV from natural sunlight will kill the virus, but it would take time.  It is much more convenient (and effective) to thoroughly wash hands, body, clothing, etc...


Thank you for being the voice of reason, which is SO TERRIBLY NEEDED now!


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> We're still up in the air about my DH's doctor's visits. They aren't routine but could still probably be postponed for a little while. Our dentist sent out an email that they are continuing to see patients but they will allow you to stay in your car until they are ready for you, and they will contact anyone with an underlying condition that makes them high risk to reschedule. I had already rescheduled my cleaning last year to this April because they wouldn't do it since I had had a recent surgery.
> 
> We have plenty of supplies and feel that if we need things, someone will be able to deliver it. I'm still ordering things from Amazon. If everyone is locked down, I think the government will have to implement some kind of system to get things to people who need them.


That's interesting.  We made the decision this morning to close our practice until further notice.  We are unable to get the proper masks (N95/Level 3) to treat patients.  Handpieces, whether they be "drills" or ultrasonic scalers create aerosols which is a factor in transmitting the virus.  

Furthermore, the entire reason people visit my town has been closed for one week while they "reassess the situation" and I doubt they will reopen for the remainder of the season. It's going to hit the bars, restaurants, hotels, and mom & pop shops really hard.  The good news is I can finally get a table at the hottest restaurant in town


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> The liquor stores are closing? Wait what?


Sorry...fake news for NOW. My local liquor store told me grocery, liquor, pet supplies/food are exempt in MA.
I have Miss Lucy that will need grain/hay so I was worried about that


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Sorry...fake news for NOW. My local liquor store told me grocery, liquor, pet supplies/food are exempt in MA.


Lol
I called my local liquor store... better safe than sorry.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> That's interesting.  We made the decision this morning to close our practice until further notice.  We are unable to get the proper masks (N95/Level 3) to treat patients.  Handpieces, whether they be "drills" or ultrasonic scalers create aerosols which is a factor in transmitting the virus.
> 
> Furthermore, the entire reason people visit my town has been closed for one week while they "reassess the situation" and I doubt they will reopen for the remainder of the season. It's going to hit the bars, restaurants, hotels, and mom & pop shops really hard.  The good news is I can finally get a table at the hottest restaurant in town


About an hour after I posted that about my dentist I got a new email from their office saying that they are closed except for emergencies for the next two weeks due to guidelines released by California's government.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> About an hour after I posted that about my dentist I got a new email from their office saying that they are closed except for emergencies for the next two weeks due to guidelines released by California's government.


Same in NY state, there are canceling all non emergency appointments.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I live and work in London and I feel our government is dealing with this really badly and irresponsibly .
Stores,schools, bars ,restaurants and clubs are still open and I use the London Underground every day to get to work and there is no form of hand sanitisers anywhere on our transport system.
I understand the government has stopped testing people for Covid unless they are already in hospital..which I guess keeps the official numbers down but puts all of us at risk.
I wish our government would get a grip and close down our cities as the NHS can't cope as it is 
I wish where I work would close I've taken unpaid leave for a couple of days because I just can't bear the anxiety of my commute and day to day facing the public.
Health is wealth commerce can wait .
I intend to support small independent local businesses as much as possible
department stores and luxury brands can look after themselves.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Lol
> I called my local liquor store... better safe than sorry.


Priorities, dear...priorities


----------



## meepabeep

skyqueen said:


> Sorry...fake news for NOW. My local liquor store told me grocery, liquor, pet supplies/food are exempt in MA.
> I have Miss Lucy that will need grain/hay so I was worried about that
> View attachment 4691692



She's adorable! I love horses and ponies.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Im in Australia and our Government is sloooooow on doing anything. Schools are still open, public transport still going with tens of thousands of people still travelling into cities etc every day. It’s pretty amazing. I’m a teacher and our school cancelled parent teacher interviews (phew!) but we are receiving emails from the department of education saying how important it is for schools to stay open and continue on as normal. Our supermarkets are empty. Yesterday I had to go to two different places to get some basics. I think it sounds similar to other places around the world. Our Government will only do something once it’s too late and we have rising numbers of people infected. 

I don’t want to have to go to work in a school that isn’t properly sanitised surrounded by hundreds of students. Schools are germy at the best of times but now, we’re all worried. I love my job and my students but there is just too great a risk for the general community to continue acting normal/go in every day.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Priorities, dear...priorities


My priorities are pretty much like yours!
Did they close the weed dispensaries?

OMG, cocktails to go in NY states.. YES! Thank you Governor Cuomo!

Are they really closing the feed stores in MA?
Haven’t heard anything here.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## maryg1

doni said:


> Nevertheless, Italy is still registering record numbers of contagions and fatalities after two weeks of lock down. So I think it is going to be longer than that. As for schools, there is talk the current school year will not resume in many places...


Heavier lockdown started 8 days ago, we’re expecting highest number of contagions for the end of this week


----------



## limom

maryg1 said:


> Heavier lockdown started 8 days ago, we’re expecting highest number of contagions for the end of this week


Thinking of you, spent many, many happy times in wonderful Italy.
Is the post still working?
How are people feeling in general?
How are you doing?


----------



## JenJBS

Planned to have a birthday dinner with a few friends at a local restaurant. But the city/county have banned Dine-In. Delivery or Take Out only. So yes, we can get the food delivered, but it's not the same... Oh, well. Minor in the real scheme of things right now. 

Also, the largest local grocery chain is only allowing 25 people at a time in the store. Long lines outside. And once you get in, they may not have what you need.


----------



## doni

maryg1 said:


> Heavier lockdown started 8 days ago, we’re expecting highest number of contagions for the end of this week


Only 8 days? I am loosing the sense of time.
Hang on there.


----------



## V0N1B2

JenJBS said:


> Also, the largest local grocery chain is only allowing 25 people at a time in the store. Long lines outside. And once you get in, they may not have what you need.


I was thinking about the mass gathering guidelines when I was standing at the checkout in Costco last week. There was certainly more than 250 in there. I’m happy to see retailers limiting the number of bodies allowed in a store at the same time.
Hope you still have a fab birthday.

My concerns, as I wrote previously about isolating for two weeks - then what, is that it doesn’t seem like hardly enough time. We have just received notification in the last 30min or so that 4 of the new cases in our province are linked to a conference that took place March 5-7, and is also responsible for other new cases in other parts of the country. They are telling us effective immediately that we must self-quarantine for 14 days. (I didn’t attend the conference this year, so I’m good). But what about the last 8-9 days? How many people were showing no symptoms and have already passed on the virus to their spouses/children/co-workers?
That direction for all attendees (15,000 people) to self-quarantine should have been mandated last Wednesday or Thursday when it was known that a case of covid-19 was linked to the conference. It’s frustrating, but I am fairly pleased so far with my federal government’s handling of the crisis (I think). It seems that cities and municipalities are taking things very seriously around here.


----------



## foosy

Coco.lover said:


> I'm in FL early this morning I had to take my dog to get his stitches removed I don't' plan of going anywhere for the next few days or even weeks. BUT I am shocked at how people are just living their ives like nothing is going on. I want a federal quarantine put in place the the only way for this to stop.



Quarantines that separate one person from another completely can work, but quarantines that close off an area are useless. Think about the Diamond Princess: even with the quarantine, about 650 people got infected, and they got infected quickly. You need social distancing also. Self discipline.

I think that an interesting way to see it is like this: unless some people decide to live the rest of their life in complete isolation,  then the number of people that get infected  over a long enough period of time will be ..._ everyone_. That is, as long as there is no vaccine. This might sound alarming, but it's true - eventually everyone will get sick because they will contract it from someone else. But wait - really EVERYONE??? - that is where the period of time starts to have an impact. If it takes 200 years to spread all over the world, then many would have lived a whole life without meeting the virus.  The reason the world is alarmed is that this virus spreads quickly. So  eventually everyone will get sick, but it is not doom as most will recover and develop an immunity through the process.  But if it's not doom and most will recover where is the problem?

The problem is that most is not all. If 0.05% of the population of the world dies as a result of this virus, that is 4 million people dead. Even at that low percent, each one of us will have probably known at least one friend or relative that passed away due to the virus.
The bigger problem is actually the healthcare system. Many of the sick people will need medical support to get through this disease. If we cannot provide them the medical support, they will not make it on their own and the actual fatalities will be much higher. Much much higher actually ...

Why wouldn't be able to provide medical support? Because there is no healthcare in the world that is built for pandemics, or in other words that can handle a very large number of sick people. Even if the number of cases of new infections would stay constant (which is NOT the case), with 10 new infections a day you would need 300 beds in the course of a month, (assuming recovery period is greater than a month).  That's a lot.

So we are not really fighting to reduce the number of infections. We are fighting to *reduce the number of daily infections.*
So how do it? Simple: self quarantine, social distancing. This does not guarantee you will not get the virus, it just elongates the period of time till you and others will get it, and that has the effect of allowing the healthcare system to push people through the system. That also gives more time for scientists to help find a cure.You might also be lucky that it pushes the global spread period beyond your lifetime, and this by itself is a great reason to do your best from getting infected!


----------



## indiaink

Minnesota governor just closed all bars, theaters, restaurants, health clubs, any gathering place effective 5 p.m. tomorrow through March 27. (But not universities, yet - )


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> I was thinking about the mass gathering guidelines when I was standing at the checkout in Costco last week. There was certainly more than 250 in there. I’m happy to see retailers limiting the number of bodies allowed in a store at the same time.
> Hope you still have a fab birthday.
> 
> My concerns, as I wrote previously about



Thanks! 

My problem with that store policy is we're expecting several days of rain and cold. Our seniors should not be standing out in the rain and cold for a few hours, only to get in the store and it not have what they need, so they have to do it again at the next store... And the next...


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> I went shopping this morning around 5am hoping to find some fresh veggies and fruit, and avoid crowds. I was able to find pears, red and green peppers, and zucchini. Some ailes were completely empty but staff was slowly restocking. I never thought I would ever feel this way but anxiety really kicked in. This is sad and I don’t have any confidence in the government’s response to this crisis.


This feeling is the worst. My fridge and pantry are bare, as I went from bulk shopping to only as necessary ages ago to avoid food wastage. And I have been waiting for the panic to subside so I can get some food, but it has only gotten worse down here to the point that now we have seperate shopping hours for the vulnerable community members. Going out today to see if I can get some fresh food. Fingers crossed. Take care.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

indiaink said:


> Minnesota governor just closed all bars, theaters, restaurants, health clubs, any gathering place effective 5 p.m. tomorrow through March 27. (But not universities, yet - )


With "only" 54 confirmed cases in Minnesota as of today, this is good! Way to be proactive! There is still only 1 confirmed case in my county and it's been at least 3 days since that case was confirmed. Starting today, drive through testing is available to people with symptoms. We have to call first to describe how we're feeling before we qualify for the free testing. I like this. A big step in the right direction!


----------



## Tootsie17

limom said:


> My priorities are pretty much like yours!
> Did they close the weed dispensaries?
> 
> OMG, cocktails to go in NY states.. YES! Thank you Governor Cuomo!
> 
> Are they really closing the feed stores in MA?
> Haven’t heard anything here.


Cocktails to go! Say Whattt!!!  We need that in Ohio. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

vinbenphon1 said:


> This feeling is the worst. My fridge and pantry are bare, as I went from bulk shopping to only as necessary ages ago to avoid food wastage. And I have been waiting for the panic to subside so I can get some food, but it has only gotten worse down here to the point that now we have seperate shopping hours for the vulnerable community members. Going out today to see if I can get some fresh food. Fingers crossed. Take care.


You sound like me. I don't keep a lot of food in my house because I prefer to shop frequently to avoid waste. I spent several hundred dollars over the weekend just getting to the point where other households might be considered normally stocked. I think you'll still be able to find some good choices out there for food, even if they aren't your first choices. I wasn't able to get any bread but I've been enjoying pb&j on crackers and it's actually pretty good!


----------



## vinbenphon1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Supermarkets here have allotted times for those on the pension & disability pension, from 7 am to 8 am. This is to HELP those who are actually missing out on standard basic items. Some supermarkets were completely wiped out of everything! Nothing on the shelves, diary, fresh produce, meat & the list goes on. Customers actually fighting over items & stealing items out of other peoples trolleys, staff at the supermarkets are getting abused & the staff that are actually trying to stock the shelves are also getting abused & pushed out of the way as soon as customers see them coming from the storage area with products. I've never witnessed such horrid, brutal & selfish behavior in all my life!
> 
> Some Schools are still open - But that could change any day now & people are being asked to stay home & self isolate. Only go out if you absolutely have to.
> 
> If I get this Virus I'm screwed as I have a compromised immune system.


It’s crazy. I have to get some food today or DH and I will be getting hungry soon. I’m super worried about my DH as he is in remission and works retail. Take care llv..


----------



## Lilybarb

I'm sick of the news. We can't/shouldn't live in constant fear & other than good hygiene & common sense, there is absolutely nothing the average person can do about this but ride it out.
On a much lighter note, I saw Justin Trudeau on the news tonight & wondered why I'd never noticed before what a hottie he is!   And have you heard about the European country - forget which - now has drones flying over you in the street yelling at you to go home. Not enough that Walmart & Kroger self service registers yell at us, "Get your items & LEAVE!" Now we're yelled at by jurassic looking flies diving at us in the street. Where were these things when I was trying to keep up with the whereabouts of a teenager??  "Go home!"


----------



## PewPew

All these actors and celebs (Tom Hanks, Idris Alba, a GOT actor) are announcing they have COVID-19, which may have a paradoxical effect. Instead of “promoting awareness,” people like my coworker (who’s celebrating St.Paddys right now) say “well it probably won’t be so bad if even they are getting it.”  It’s getting to be fashionable— Pretty soon you’ll have all the drama-seeking D-listers and instagrammers posting vids of themselves crying & “being strong” because they are sure they caught it.

Most people with flu-symptoms in the U.S. don’t even have access to a COVID-19 test (my local hospital has doctors fill out a 106 item questionnaire for each pt before a test can be considered. The test has to be done in one sitting. Because there aren’t enough tests for regular people). Most people who get this won’t get a private hospital suite for a few days to convalesce like Tom & Rita Hanks or your state senator.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

JenJBS said:


> Planned to have a birthday dinner with a few friends at a local restaurant. But the city/county have banned Dine-In. Delivery or Take Out only. So yes, we can get the food delivered, but it's not the same... Oh, well. Minor in the real scheme of things right now.
> 
> Also, the largest local grocery chain is only allowing 25 people at a time in the store. Long lines outside. And once you get in, they may not have what you need.


Have a happy birthday and many, many more


----------



## hermes_lemming

Well this is scary:
_They found that viable virus could be detected up to three hours later in the air, up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel._
https://time.com/5801278/coronavirus-stays-on-surfaces-days-tests/

If that doesnt make you quake with fear, how about this.  Aparently you can recatch the coronavirus:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/#541d35105c0f

TBH I hear about this from the eastern countries a few weeks back - that you can recatch it but everytime you do, the symptoms are more severe. By the third time, adios.  I wish I could scroll their news but alas, can't read their language.

In the meantime, I'm trying to just stay calm.  Take nice long walks w/ the pup when no one is out.  Staying strong for my family and friends who haven't really encountered any kind of catasrophe.  Apparently I was a miracle worker the other night - able to find N95 masks for my cousin and her family.  And found TP for a good friend and her hubby.

I think this might go on until Sept.  I'd love to be wrong but that's what I'm prepping for. On a funny note, learned the hard way I'm allergic to the foamy purell.

Im ancient.  I've lived through earthquakes and 9/11.  Yes those are site specific cataclysmic events and this one is global.  But still.  We can get through this if we remain calm and support one another and be cognizant of those less fortune (e.g. there is no effin need to buy 9 canisters of ionized salt!  It's too cold to make jerky!)


----------



## doni

hermes_lemming said:


> Well this is scary:
> _They found that viable virus could be detected up to three hours later in the air, up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel._
> https://time.com/5801278/coronavirus-stays-on-surfaces-days-tests/
> 
> If that doesnt make you quake with fear, how about this.  Aparently you can recatch the coronavirus:
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/#541d35105c0f
> 
> TBH I hear about this from the eastern countries a few weeks back - that you can recatch it but everytime you do, the symptoms are more severe. By the third time, adios.  I wish I could scroll their news but alas, can't read their language.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to just stay calm.  Take nice long walks w/ the pup when no one is out.  Staying strong for my family and friends who haven't really encountered any kind of catasrophe.  Apparently I was a miracle worker the other night - able to find N95 masks for my cousin and her family.  And found TP for a good friend and her hubby.
> 
> I think this might go on until Sept.  I'd love to be wrong but that's what I'm prepping for. On a funny note, learned the hard way I'm allergic to the foamy purell.
> 
> Im ancient.  I've lived through earthquakes and 9/11.  Yes those are site specific cataclysmic events and this one is global.  But still.  We can get through this if we remain calm and support one another and be cognizant of those less fortune (e.g. there is no effin need to buy 9 canisters of ionized salt!  It's too cold to make jerky!)


There is feeble evidence that you can recatch it twice in succession and in any event, all this is relevant in terms of calculating how herd immunity can work, which time spans etc.
There is NO evidence that each time you recatch it is worse (it cannot be as it is still not even clear whether that recatching even happens). Of course, if it has to do with compromised inmune systems that would be a factor.

In any event, the most worrying thing about this virus is not the mortality rate as such (yes higher than normal flue, but quite lower than SARS) but the speed of contagion, and the burden it puts on the health system. That is what I worry about,  but it is where we can all do something to help.

In the Northern hemisphere there will be a second wave come Fall. Let’s hope by then we have learnt about control measures (cue Japan and Taiwan), and that treatments have been found.

Stay strong.


----------



## doni

Morgan_Bellini said:


> You sound like me. I don't keep a lot of food in my house because I prefer to shop frequently to avoid waste. I spent several hundred dollars over the weekend just getting to the point where other households might be considered normally stocked. I think you'll still be able to find some good choices out there for food, even if they aren't your first choices. I wasn't able to get any bread but I've been enjoying pb&j on crackers and it's actually pretty good!



Same here. I have a small supermarket on my block and I call it my pantry. Sometimes we may go there three or four times a day, the cashiers laugh at us. Suddenly I find myself having to stock on stuff and I just don’t even know how you do that. Yesterday I couldn’t find garlic, or oats, or anchovies in oil... Forget about the pasta and the toilet paper. I feel like I am loosing at some game I don’t understand the rules of  . And like you I am just building what other households would consider a normal pantry for a family...


----------



## Deleted 698298

hermes_lemming said:


> Well this is scary:
> _They found that viable virus could be detected up to three hours later in the air, up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel._
> https://time.com/5801278/coronavirus-stays-on-surfaces-days-tests/
> 
> If that doesnt make you quake with fear, how about this.  Aparently you can recatch the coronavirus:
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/#541d35105c0f
> 
> TBH I hear about this from the eastern countries a few weeks back - that you can recatch it but everytime you do, the symptoms are more severe. By the third time, adios.  I wish I could scroll their news but alas, can't read their language.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to just stay calm.  Take nice long walks w/ the pup when no one is out.  Staying strong for my family and friends who haven't really encountered any kind of catasrophe.  Apparently I was a miracle worker the other night - able to find N95 masks for my cousin and her family.  And found TP for a good friend and her hubby.
> 
> I think this might go on until Sept.  I'd love to be wrong but that's what I'm prepping for. On a funny note, learned the hard way I'm allergic to the foamy purell.
> 
> Im ancient.  I've lived through earthquakes and 9/11.  Yes those are site specific cataclysmic events and this one is global.  But still.  We can get through this if we remain calm and support one another and be cognizant of those less fortune (e.g. there is no effin need to buy 9 canisters of ionized salt!  It's too cold to make jerky!)


How can you say “I’m trying to stay calm” after reposting here a bunch of scary (unconfirmed) news? What is with you people passing on the bad news saying ‘oh and I’m fine’...it’s not fine. Stop. Reliable stuff you can find on WHO website. Otherwise, people, stay away from news. 
On topic, yes the spread of virus is impacting greatly my shopping. I stopped doing it. And I’m fine with it (for now )


----------



## luckylove

On my mind lately... with holidays like Easter and Passover right around the corner, are you all curtailing your usual family celebrations? I have 16 family members expected to come this year, but frail elderly parents who require help daily from us even on a "normal" day. I worry that we shouldn't all be together in one place during these strange times. If one gets sick, we all could be exposed and my parents especially can not afford that to happen. My DH and I have chosen to self isolate, but my siblings have not completely restricted themselves.


----------



## Joeli7

luckylove said:


> On my mind lately... with holidays like Easter and Passover right around the corner, are you all curtailing your usual family celebrations? I have 16 family members expected to come this year, but frail elderly parents who require help daily from us even on a "normal" day. I worry that we shouldn't all be together in one place during these strange times. If one gets sick, we all could be exposed and my parents especially can not afford that to happen. My DH and I have chosen to self isolate, but my siblings have not completely restricted themselves.


Postpone. Make sure the elderly get food delivered. I'm not going to see my parents, sister and BIL as they are all at greater risk of complications. It could be quite a while before we can get together, sadly.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> There is feeble evidence that you can recatch it twice in succession and in any event, all this is relevant in terms of calculating how herd immunity can work, which time spans etc.
> There is NO evidence that each time you recatch it is worse (it cannot be as it is still not even clear whether that recatching even happens). Of course, if it has to do with compromised inmune systems that would be a factor.
> 
> In any event, the most worrying thing about this virus is not the mortality rate as such (yes higher than normal flue, but quite lower than SARS) but the speed of contagion, and the burden it puts on the health system. That is what I worry about,  but it is where we can all do something to help.
> 
> In the Northern hemisphere there will be a second wave come Fall. Let’s hope by then we have learnt about control measures (cue Japan and Taiwan), and that treatments have been found.
> 
> Stay strong.


I think that there is strong evidence that being infected  more than once is even for young people a very, very serious threat.
This is why health professionals in China died. A 33 years old woman doctor and the 34 years old male whistle blower for instance.
We will be ok if we take serious precautions, imho.
However people will die, it is inevitable, imho.
We are cancelling Easter in my family for the benefits of the most vulnerable. There is always next year.


----------



## Lilybarb

We are well. Am doing stress control (something I *Do Have* control over!). so I'll watch the news *once *today & that's all. Will go about the day in normal fashion. 
Hope everyone has a good day and finds something/anything to laugh about.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> I think that there is strong evidence that being infected  more than once is even for young people a very, very serious threat.
> This is why health professionals in China died. A 33 years old woman doctor and the 34 years old male whistle blower for instance.
> .


There is no evidence of health careers being infected twice or that being the cause of death.
There has been one person in Japan having tested positive time after being discharged. And a couple of cases being examined in China. It is not clear whether it has to do with false negatives/positives, whether it is an outlier situation or there is something to it.

A few days ago, Maria Van Kerkhove, who heads the World Health Organization’s emerging diseases and zoonoses unit, said this:

_There has been concern on social media about reports of people getting infected, recovering, and then later developing symptoms again. Some scientists from China have suggested the virus is able to re-infect people after a very short time.
Van Kerkhove said this probably is not what is happening. In fact, it would be unusual if an immune system that had just fought off a viral invader would forget how to recognize it and fend it off within a period of days or a few weeks.
What more likely, Van Kerkhove said is this: In order for hospitalized Covid-19 patients to be released after an infection they have to test negative for the virus twice, in tests conducted 24 hours apart. In some cases, people have had the two negative tests — but then tested positive again later.
Van Kerkhove said those results likely reflect more about the way the tests were conducted than about the status of the patient — how a throat swab was taken, for instance. “I don’t think that they’re actually truly negative and then they get re-infected again. It’s likely that they’re still positive for some time.”

_It’s is clear that even the WHO doesn’t know everything about this new virus. But it is important not to jump to conclusions and spread alarming information that has not been contrasted by experts I think. It is essential that we all be well informed but also all remain calm in the face of this.


----------



## hermes_lemming

doni said:


> There is feeble evidence that you can recatch it twice in succession and in any event, all this is relevant in terms of calculating how herd immunity can work, which time spans etc.
> There is NO evidence that each time you recatch it is worse (it cannot be as it is still not even clear whether that recatching even happens). Of course, if it has to do with compromised inmune systems that would be a factor.
> 
> In any event, the most worrying thing about this virus is not the mortality rate as such (yes higher than normal flue, but quite lower than SARS) but the speed of contagion, and the burden it puts on the health system. That is what I worry about,  but it is where we can all do something to help.
> 
> In the Northern hemisphere there will be a second wave come Fall. Let’s hope by then we have learnt about control measures (cue Japan and Taiwan), and that treatments have been found.
> 
> Stay strong.


This is what Im trying to tell you.  The asian countries beg to differ that the if you get it again, it's worse.  As I've stated before, I can't provide the links as I can't read it and can only rely on those who can read it.

As for countries to model, I nominate Taiwan. They were barely hit in comparison to everyone else, despite the close proximity to China.

There are two ways this can play out - option a - it runs it course.. however long it takes or option b - it vanishes by summer but comes back with a vengeance in the fall.  If that's the case, I really pray to anyone who is listening it's not like the Spanish flu.

Either way unfortunately a vaccine will not be ready for at least 12-18 months.


----------



## Lilybarb

doni said:


> There is no evidence of health careers being infected twice or that being the cause of death.
> There has been one person in Japan having tested positive time after being discharged. And a couple of cases being examined in China. It is not clear whether it has to do with false negatives/positives, whether it is an outlier situation or there is something to it.
> 
> A few days ago, Maria Van Kerkhove, who heads the World Health Organization’s emerging diseases and zoonoses unit, said this:
> 
> _There has been concern on social media about reports of people getting infected, recovering, and then later developing symptoms again. Some scientists from China have suggested the virus is able to re-infect people after a very short time.
> Van Kerkhove said this probably is not what is happening. In fact, it would be unusual if an immune system that had just fought off a viral invader would forget how to recognize it and fend it off within a period of days or a few weeks.
> What more likely, Van Kerkhove said is this: In order for hospitalized Covid-19 patients to be released after an infection they have to test negative for the virus twice, in tests conducted 24 hours apart. In some cases, people have had the two negative tests — but then tested positive again later.
> Van Kerkhove said those results likely reflect more about the way the tests were conducted than about the status of the patient — how a throat swab was taken, for instance. “I don’t think that they’re actually truly negative and then they get re-infected again. It’s likely that they’re still positive for some time.”
> 
> _It’s is clear that even the WHO doesn’t know everything about this new virus. But it is important not to jump to conclusions and spread alarming information that has not been contrasted by experts I think. It is essential that we all be well informed but also all remain calm in the face of this.


Oh my gosh thank you for this!  Couldn't  agree more! Panic, fear, worry, running around in circles, serves no purpose.


----------



## PewPew

The police are already stretched thin in this country without having to deal with knife fights in shops over toilet paper (Hiram, Georgia - 1 critically injured) & tracking down COVID-positive quarantine breakers (Kentucky - 1 selfish man now has a patrol car outside his house, since he cannot be jailed him without harming others).

And Newport, Oregon police are dealing with a flood of 911 calls from people running out of toilet paper.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ays-stop-calling-911-toilet-paper/5065874002/


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> Oh my gosh thank you for this!  Couldn't  agree more! Panic, fear, worry, running around in circles, serves no purpose.


Neither does ignorance, imho.
We can do this but being nonchalant and cavalier does not help.


----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


> Neither does ignorance, imho.
> We can do this but being nonchalant and cavalier does not help.


Agreed. Calm common sense hopefully prevails.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lilybarb

PewPew said:


> And Newport, Oregon police are dealing with a flood of 911 calls from people running out of toilet paper.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ays-stop-calling-911-toilet-paper/5065874002/


And we no longer have telephone books or Sears catalogs to fall back on! Geesh.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Consumer2much said:


> How can you say “I’m trying to stay calm” after reposting here a bunch of scary (unconfirmed) news? What is with you people passing on the bad news saying ‘oh and I’m fine’...it’s not fine. Stop. Reliable stuff you can find on WHO website. Otherwise, people, stay away from news.
> On topic, yes the spread of virus is impacting greatly my shopping. I stopped doing it. And I’m fine with it (for now )


Im trying to help. Not freak you out.  That stuff about the air  I actually heard from my boss this morning and thought she was kidding.  I didnt have a chance to vet it until later.  I want to believe that institutions I've quoted in the past are indeed reliable.  

And I am calm because everyone is finally taking this seriously.  Up to this point I felt like I was in an alternate universe following virus spread overseas while folks in my city act like nothing is happening and unfortunately some go out of their way to mock it, saying its just like a flu/cold and nothing but media propoganda. 

If I was a meanie, I definitely wouldn't spend all night looking for TP and face masks for those less fortunate.  Shoot Im considering braving the postal and mailing some rolls cuz I think it's wrong that people have to suffer because they didnt take it seriously until now.



luckylove said:


> On my mind lately... with holidays like Easter and Passover right around the corner, are you all curtailing your usual family celebrations? I have 16 family members expected to come this year, but frail elderly parents who require help daily from us even on a "normal" day. I worry that we shouldn't all be together in one place during these strange times. If one gets sick, we all could be exposed and my parents especially can not afford that to happen. My DH and I have chosen to self isolate, but my siblings have not completely restricted themselves.



Definitely postpone til next year.  They can always video chat.  Practice social distancing and keep the old people safe.  



limom said:


> I think that there is strong evidence that being infected  more than once is even for young people a very, very serious threat.
> This is why health professionals in China died. A 33 years old woman doctor and the 34 years old male whistle blower for instance.
> We will be ok if we take serious precautions, imho.
> However people will die, it is inevitable, imho.
> We are cancelling Easter in my family for the benefits of the most vulnerable. There is always next year.



Yea it breaks my heart.  They didnt have to die but no one took them seriously until it was too late.
The upside is that we're better off now with the isolation and self quarantining than we were before.


----------



## aerinha

doni said:


> Same here. I have a small supermarket on my block and I call it my pantry. Sometimes we may go there three or four times a day, the cashiers laugh at us. Suddenly I find myself having to stock on stuff and I just don’t even know how you do that. Yesterday I couldn’t find garlic, or oats, or anchovies in oil... Forget about the pasta and the toilet paper. I feel like I am loosing at some game I don’t understand the rules of  . And like you I am just building what other households would consider a normal pantry for a family...



To build stock under normal circumstances, if something you use goes on sale and/or you have a coupon, you buy a couple because you will use it eventually.  DOn’t wait until things are gone or almost gone to replenish, buy when you notice you have 2 left or start you last bottle. This only works for non perishables and non food items, but there is currently plenty of pasta, soup and canned veggies in my home. Buy larger cuts of meat and freeze part to cook later. Freeze leftovers. My grandparents lived through the depression and my mom grew up with their methods and taught them to me.  You don’t need a bunker of food, just some canned and frozen goods that get replaced the next time you shop if you eat them in between.  Right now I can’t find butter or eggs, I have some but next time I see either, I am buying.  I have a list on my phone of things to grab so I don’t have to remember


----------



## PewPew

Lilybarb said:


> And we no longer have telephone books or Sears catalogs to fall back on! Geesh.



There will be mass plumbing and septic tank disasters, given how much “alternative” paper goods are also sold out. My local Autozone sold out of their thick mechanics paper towels. If adults are so scared of dealing with feces that they’re calling police, their kids are going to be hard to teach not to clog up the toilets with rags. 

Then, with all the cleaning supplies also sold out, any septic tank back ups are going to be even more challenging for these poo-panicked people.


----------



## Vlad

I am finding myself to be extremely fatigued by having CV-19 on my mind _all the f'in time_. I think it'll be healthy for my mental facilities to just tune out for a while. I already know enough about how to keep myself and family safe, I'll check back in with progress in a couple of weeks. 



PewPew said:


> My local Autozone sold out of their thick mechanics paper towels.



There's going to be a lot of cases of sore bums reported soon!


----------



## limom




----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


>



Kermit has some graceful moves there!


----------



## Lilybarb

PewPew said:


> There will be mass plumbing and septic tank disasters, given how much “alternative” paper goods are also sold out. My local Autozone sold out of their thick mechanics paper towels. If adults are so scared of dealing with feces that they’re calling police, their kids are going to be hard to teach not to clog up the toilets with rags.
> 
> Then, with all the cleaning supplies also sold out, any septic tank back ups are going to be even more challenging for these poo-panicked people.


How on earth did our parents and grandparents survive the Depression with no toilet paper? 
Corn cob anyone?


----------



## Tootsie17

Lilybarb said:


> And we no longer have telephone books or Sears catalogs to fall back on! Geesh.



Thank you for the good chuckle. I am old enough to remember those quite well.


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> Same in NY state, there are canceling all non emergency appointments.


Same in Illinois.


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> How on earth did our parents and grandparents survive the Depression with no toilet paper?
> Corn cob anyone?



Outhouses mostly, no worries about what you were flushing lol.


----------



## Lilybarb

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for the good chuckle. I am old enough to remember those quite well.


 Have to take humor anywhere we can find it these days!


aerinha said:


> Outhouses mostly, no worries about what you were flushing lol.


Yes -- not a good idea to flush that corn cob.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

I would recommend social distancing (and for travel plans to be cancelled) because at this point, the virus spreads so quickly and some countries arent transparent enough to report numbers so better to be safe . Even if your govt did not declare a lockdown, please practise some social restraint and better personal hygiene. My neighboring country Malaysia has just announced a country lockdown for tonight till end of march. 

Also everyone, no need to panic and buy toilet paper . buy responsibly, the elderly and people need some too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't know if this would work for others, but my neighborhood has a private Facebook account.  We're requesting that rather than running out to the store for that one ingredient you need to finish a recipe, or when you find yourself on your last roll of TP, to post on our FB page what you need.  Once someone has responded that they can help, the recipient just picks it up outside the donors front door to avoid person to person contact.  No need to pay the item back, just pay the favor forward.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

limom said:


>




Limon, I can relate!  My husband was a wine enthusiast and collector.  I'm starting to think it's time crack open the rarer ones in case I don't live long enough to enjoy them!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## SakuraSakura

sdkitty said:


> OMG....where are you?
> best to you



My dad witnessed somebody take the hand sanitizer off of a cashiers register.People do crazy things when they're desperate and afraid.


----------



## limom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Limon, I can relate!  My husband was a wine enthusiast and collector.  I'm starting to think it's time crack open the rarer ones in case I don't live long enough to enjoy them!



same here. I started with a good Champagne Rose when I heard that champagne could help with the virus(it does not but what the heck?)
We might be eating macaroni but the wine....


----------



## luckylove

ugh... I bought food and supplies for my parents over the past few days and was going to deliver today. I see my housekeeper, who came yesterday,  helped herself to much of what I bought my parents. Had she asked me, I would have no problem giving her some things to hold her over... unfortunately, she helped herself to such an extent, that I no longer have enough to cover my parents and my own family.... I have been trying to be cautious and only buy what we need so others don't go without. Back I go to the store again where I can hopefully find food, toilet paper and cleaning supplies.


Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't know if this would work for others, but my neighborhood has a private Facebook account.  We're requesting that rather than running out to the store for that one ingredient you need to finish a recipe, or when you find yourself on your last roll of TP, to post on our FB page what you need.  Once someone has responded that they can help, the recipient just picks it up outside the donors front door to avoid person to person contact.  No need to pay the item back, just pay the favor forward.



Great idea!


----------



## sdkitty

SakuraSakura said:


> My dad witnessed somebody take the hand sanitizer off of a cashiers register.People do crazy things when they're desperate and afraid.


no excuse for that kind of behavior, esp when washing with soap and water is said to be better than hand sanitizer


----------



## Lilybarb

luckylove said:


> ugh... I bought food and supplies for my parents over the past few days and was going to deliver today. I see my housekeeper, who came yesterday,  helped herself to much of what I bought my parents. Had she asked me, I would have no problem giving her some things to hold her over... unfortunately, she helped herself to such an extent, that I no longer have enough to cover my parents and my own family.... I have been trying to be cautious and only buy what we need so others don't go without. Back I go to the store again where I can hopefully find food, toilet paper and cleaning supplies.
> 
> 
> Great idea!


Oh I am so sorry! How I despise a thief - doesn't matter what they take! No excuse.


----------



## sdkitty

NPR radio this morning was talking to a guy (head of the grocery store organization or something like that).  He said there is plenty of supply in US--logistical issues keeping stuff in stock with unprecedented demand.  He also talked about the employees and the stress they are under and suggested acknowledging them.  
I had an experience at costco last week.  There was a line to get in the store but I had legit business at the optical dept so I walked in without a cart.  After I ordered my glasses I walked in to look around.  There was an employee directing cart traffic.  I engaged her in conversation about how busy it was, how she wouldn't be there if she didn't have to, etc.
I told her I was going out to get in line and get a cart.  She gave me one (I guess someone had left it sitting around).  So my genuine interest in her paid off.
When I saw the post yesterday from someone here who's in AU and how employees were basically being assaulted while stocking shelves, I was appalled.  
Just hope and pray for all of us.


----------



## RuedeNesle

sdkitty said:


> NPR radio this morning was talking to a guy (head of the grocery store organization or something like that).  He said there is plenty of supply in US--logistical issues keeping stuff in stock with unprecedented demand.  He also talked about the employees and the stress they are under and suggested acknowledging them.
> I had an experience at costco last week.  There was a line to get in the store but I had legit business at the optical dept so I walked in without a cart.  After I ordered my glasses I walked in to look around.  There was an employee directing cart traffic.  I engaged her in conversation about how busy it was, how she wouldn't be there if she didn't have to, etc.
> I told her I was going out to get in line and get a cart.  She gave me one (I guess someone had left it sitting around).  So my genuine interest in her paid off.
> When I saw the post yesterday from someone here who's in AU and how employees were basically being assaulted while stocking shelves, I was appalled.
> Just hope and pray for all of us.


This is what I was talking to my DD about yesterday. We're on lockdown in the Bay Area, but the cashier's, stockers, etc at grocery stores are still working so we can get supplies. They don't make a lot of money to begin with and now they are as essential as Doctors, Nurses, Police, Fire personnel, etc. They still have to put gas in their cars, or pay for public transportation to get to work. And now they have to deal with long lines and listening to people complain because something is out of stock. I told my DD we should tip them like people do at coffee shops. And even if you don't tip them, at least be kind and patient, and thank them for being there. Who knows what they have to deal with when they get home?


----------



## Mrs.Z

My husband was just at the store and said there were plenty of things, no TP or paper towels of course...but lots of tissues, napkins, food etc.


----------



## sdkitty

RuedeNesle said:


> This is what I was talking to my DD about yesterday. We're on lockdown in the Bay Area, but the cashier's, stockers, etc at grocery stores are still working so we can get supplies. They don't make a lot of money to begin with and now they are as essential as Doctors, Nurses, Police, Fire personnel, etc. They still have to put gas in their cars, or pay for public transportation to get to work. And now they have to deal with long lines and listening to people complain because something is out of stock. I told my DD we should tip them like people do at coffee shops. And even if you don't tip them, at least be kind and patient, and thank them for being there. Who knows what they have to deal with when they get home?


yes, this would be a hard position to be in.  the costco employee I was chatting with said they are well paid.  and here in CA I think supermarket people are union?  cashiers are union and pretty well paid considering their skill level.  not sure if all the employees are union or not.  but in any case even the well paid employees aren't rich and deserve to be treated with respect.


----------



## Joeli7

I'm trying to keep supermarket visits down to twice a week. We always have plenty of dried legumes, pasta and rice and right now we have nine rolls of TP. Being a homebody at heart I'm not suffering from cabin fever yet.


----------



## serybrazil

Life has not changed for me much but its starting to get worrisome due to COVID19. I live in WA state where the death toll for COVID19 is at 48 deaths for the entire state and now up to 900 cases. Our governor just declared a statewide shut down of small businesses, schools; the only exception is grocery stores and pharmacies to stay open and some restaurants to open for take out only; until the end of the month. Me and my husband are "introverts" anyway, we like to stay home and we have always bought in bulk every time we had to grocery shop, so food wise and toilet paper and meds, we're good to go. I am able to work from home although the company my husband and I work for, is losing a lotttt of $$ and I am a little worried about being laid off  We both work in the aerospace industry and have 3 kids plus 1 on the way, we moved into our new home almost 2 years ago (bigger mortgage payment, we did refinance but the mortgage is still hefty than the average mortgage) so to say we are fearful is an understatement. Hopefully we all can do our part and flatten this curve and this is short lived, I have a lot of families and friends struggling and its hard to see and not be able to help as much as you want to try...


----------



## RuedeNesle

sdkitty said:


> yes, this would be a hard position to be in.  the costco employee I was chatting with said they are well paid.  and here in CA I think supermarket people are union?  cashiers are union and pretty well paid considering their skill level.  not sure if all the employees are union or not.  but in any case even the well paid employees aren't rich and deserve to be treated with respect.


I hope they are paid well. I read the average salary for a cashier in California is $30,000 -$39,000. The average cost of a one bedroom apartment in the Bay area is more than half of that. I worked in Customer Service until I retired and the skill level it takes to deal with the public is priceless!  
Yes, regardless of anyone's salary people should be treated with respect.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Concerned for low income, food insecure, disabled and homeless in my community with self-isolation and quarantining protocol in my state. 

I can order groceries and supplies online, but I noticed that they (major grocers such as Kroger, etc.) still haven't allowed people with food stamp cards to order online like everyone else (people with debit and credit cards). 

If you are able, I suggest reaching out to people who should not be wandering around stores because their circumstances require them to use their payment cards in person. I am doing so this week and then I leave the food at the door step, spray with disinfectant, and recommend letting sit for 7-9 days to air before use. 

I do not want to cause anyone to get sick. Be safe everyone.


----------



## sdkitty

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope they are paid well. I read the average salary for a cashier in California is $30,000 -$39,000. The average cost of a one bedroom apartment in the Bay area is more than half of that. I worked in Customer Service until I retired and the skill level it takes to deal with the public is priceless!
> Yes, regardless of anyone's salary people should be treated with respect.


what one considers good pay is relative....this employee who told me she is well paid is familair to me so she's been there for a while.  I think in the case of costco they also treat their employees well - good benefits, holidays off when other retailers are open, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

donutsprinkles said:


> Concerned for low income, food insecure, disabled and homeless in my community with self-isolation and quarantining protocol in my state.
> 
> I can order groceries and supplies online, but I noticed that they (major grocers such as Kroger, etc.) still haven't allowed people with food stamp cards to order online like everyone else (people with debit and credit cards).
> 
> If you are able, I suggest reaching out to people who should not be wandering around stores because their circumstances require them to use their payment cards in person. I am doing so this week and then I leave the food at the door step, spray with disinfectant, and recommend letting sit for 7-9 days to air before use.
> 
> I do not want to cause anyone to get sick. Be safe everyone.


our local food bank says they have plenty....hopefully this will go to people who are truly needy and not just greedy......IDK what their criteria is for who to give food to


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Well this is scary:
> _They found that viable virus could be detected up to three hours later in the air, up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel._
> https://time.com/5801278/coronavirus-stays-on-surfaces-days-tests/
> 
> If that doesnt make you quake with fear, how about this.  Aparently you can recatch the coronavirus:
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/#541d35105c0f
> 
> TBH I hear about this from the eastern countries a few weeks back - that you can recatch it but everytime you do, the symptoms are more severe. By the third time, adios.  I wish I could scroll their news but alas, can't read their language.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to just stay calm.  Take nice long walks w/ the pup when no one is out.  Staying strong for my family and friends who haven't really encountered any kind of catasrophe.  Apparently I was a miracle worker the other night - able to find N95 masks for my cousin and her family.  And found TP for a good friend and her hubby.
> 
> I think this might go on until Sept.  I'd love to be wrong but that's what I'm prepping for. On a funny note, learned the hard way I'm allergic to the foamy purell.
> 
> Im ancient.  I've lived through earthquakes and 9/11.  Yes those are site specific cataclysmic events and this one is global.  But still.  We can get through this if we remain calm and support one another and be cognizant of those less fortune (e.g. there is no effin need to buy 9 canisters of ionized salt!  It's too cold to make jerky!)


Around 1965, my grandfather bought 5 boxes of iodized salt because there were free scissors you could send away for with the labels. My mom and I used that salt for years. I think it lasted longer than the scissors.


----------



## N.V

For me, the material things (and I obsessively love shopping and handbags, shoes, glamming up etc) is a luxury that does not matter during this time ( there certainly will be no glamming up for the foreseeable weeks ahead or anywhere to go) . I feel its now a time for us to ensure that we and others around us, particularly those more vulnerable, are prepared and looked after, have what they need to be safe and see this time through trying as best to support others as we support ourselves. I did have a browse online on a few sites (curiosity and bad habits die hard) but there is no appeal now and I have no interest in shopping online etc, as there are more important matters we face and a greater call for humanity at hand. I think I will engage in more fulfilling things to do whilst I am at home like yoga, reading a book, spring cleaning, phone conversations with friends to more productively spend my spare time xx


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> On my mind lately... with holidays like Easter and Passover right around the corner, are you all curtailing your usual family celebrations? I have 16 family members expected to come this year, but frail elderly parents who require help daily from us even on a "normal" day. I worry that we shouldn't all be together in one place during these strange times. If one gets sick, we all could be exposed and my parents especially can not afford that to happen. My DH and I have chosen to self isolate, but my siblings have not completely restricted themselves.


I have some relatives I'm not in contact with who always go to Arizona and stay in a hotel for Passover. Apparently a lot of Jews do this as it is easier than keeping the dietary laws in your own home. 

We aren't having any celebrations at our house but then we rarely do anyway. I don't even want my son to come over.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> To build stock under normal circumstances, if something you use goes on sale and/or you have a coupon, you buy a couple because you will use it eventually.  DOn’t wait until things are gone or almost gone to replenish, buy when you notice you have 2 left or start you last bottle. This only works for non perishables and non food items, but there is currently plenty of pasta, soup and canned veggies in my home. Buy larger cuts of meat and freeze part to cook later. Freeze leftovers. My grandparents lived through the depression and my mom grew up with their methods and taught them to me.  You don’t need a bunker of food, just some canned and frozen goods that get replaced the next time you shop if you eat them in between.  Right now I can’t find butter or eggs, I have some but next time I see either, I am buying.  I have a list on my phone of things to grab so I don’t have to remember


I grew up with Depression era mentality even though from what I've been told, my grandparents had plenty to eat during the Depression. He was a doctor and people couldn't afford to pay him but often paid in food. I've always stocked up. Just recently I did a clean out and threw away a bunch of stuff, and now I'm kind of wishing I had waited. The only things we are going to run out of soon are ice cream, milk and eggs. I'd like to have some hamburger as that is something I never stocked up on as it doesn't freeze well.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I'm trying not to get swept up into the hysteria down here in South Florida. People here tend to be hoarders due to the "hurricane mentality". Once you hear of an upcoming storm, people run out and start hoarding and stockpiling food and supplies. There's been no paper products in any of the stores near me for the past two days. DH went to Publix today and there is no bread, butter, eggs or chicken. I'm trying to avoid the big box stores due to the amount of people in one space. I know the stores will eventually get their deliveries but it's very frustrating. Last Friday, people were practically knocking each other down trying to grab the TP from the shelves as the poor clerk was trying to restock them.


----------



## southernbelle43

apey_grapey said:


> The amount of UV radiation required to kill the virus within a short amount of time is large:  the light source would have to be strong and in close proximity.  UV light from a tanning bed can kill the virus, but the damage it would do to the person's DNA is tremendous.  UV from natural sunlight will kill the virus, but it would take time.  It is much more convenient (and effective) to thoroughly wash hands, body, clothing, etc...


Plus you have to be careful about UV and your eyes as well.  We used in the hospital for TB cases (yes TB is still around especially in some elderly populations).    We had to be really careful that it was not in a place where the patient could look at it.


----------



## ap.

foosy said:


> Quarantines that separate one person from another completely can work, but quarantines that close off an area are useless. Think about the Diamond Princess: even with the quarantine, about 650 people got infected, and they got infected quickly. You need social distancing also. Self discipline.



Yep.  You are talking about *isolation* (separate sick people from the general population), *quarantine* (separate people who may have been exposed to see if they become ill), and *social distancing* (separation of people from each other).  All are tools to reduce the spread of a disease among the community.

Unfortunately for the Diamond Princess, while officials were figuring out where and by what process to intake passengers, no or minimal precautions was undertaken on the ship to limit the spread of the virus -- passengers were not told of the positive test until days later and crew were lax because the ship didn't know how seriously to take the virus.  The quarantine itself wasn't the issue, it was how the quarantine was handled that caused the rampant spread.  This was also exacerbated by the length of the quarantine -- when being managed by ship's crew who aren't constantly trained in such procedures, there was bound to be a breakdown in the process.  There are now new guidelines on how to handle situations such as these, which were followed for the other ship that ended up in Oakland.


----------



## foosy

apey_grapey said:


> Yep.  You are talking about *isolation* (separate sick people from the general population), *quarantine* (separate people who may have been exposed to see if they become ill), and *social distancing* (separation of people from each other).  All are tools to reduce the spread of a disease among the community.



Thank you for clarifying the terms! This is a great post especially since there is so much confusion on what you should do.
Social distancing is the correct term for the required behavior, instead of self-quarantine which I have been using.

In other words - keep distance from everyone regardless if you think that you or they may or may not have been exposed.
And yes, this is not easy as we are all "social beings".


----------



## rutabaga

I'm in the SF Bay Area and today is Day 1 of the six county-wide shelter in place. I'm fortunate to be able to work from home today through Thursday but I may need to go in on Friday because my office seems to think we're deemed an "essential" function and I'm not sure that I agree. I'm waiting for clarification from our General Counsel and depending on their answer I'll probably extend my request to WFH through the end of the shelter-in-place order. 

I'm not really worried because we're still allowed to leave our homes for essential functions like grocery shop, doctor's appointments, go to the bank, check on elderly relatives, etc. But since it's voluntary I could see people abusing this and justifying anything they want to do as being "essential". My mom wanted to go to Costco today to pick up nuts, eggs, and butter because she wasn't able to find parking yesterday and I asked her.... Do you want these things, or do you NEED them? Are they that important that it's worth potentially getting sick for? She's over 65 and was supposed to self-isolate beginning Sunday. Why are some seniors so stubborn?!

That said, I'm looking forward to going on walks with my husband, doing my pilates workouts, and spending time in the garden. I have a whole room full of seedlings I started indoors and I'm waiting for the outdoor temperatures to get over 50 degrees at night before I transplant them outside. My roses and peonies are gearing up for Spring and I'm so happy I'll be at home to enjoy them. I only wish I had stocked up on potting soil before the shelter-in-place, although I'm making my own compost. I also started watching My Brilliant Friend last night, and have some magazines to keep me busy. Hopefully the worst of the winter weather is over and at least we can be out in the sun.

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## ap.

southernbelle43 said:


> Plus you have to be careful about UV and your eyes as well.  We used in the hospital for TB cases (yes TB is still around especially in some elderly populations).    We had to be really careful that it was not in a place where the patient could look at it.



Yes.  And I want to add, in case there was confusion, the *UV can only sterilize the surface* -- what the light can hit.  So it's not like someone who has coronavirus can lie on a tanning bed and be cured.


----------



## Lilybarb

Pres.***** & health officials live on tv. I do wish he would stop comparing Covid-19 to the Spanish flu.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Pres.***** & health officials live on tv. I do wish he would stop comparing Covid-19 to the Spanish flu.


Why? If it scares people into taking it seriously, what is the harm in comparing them?


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> Why? If it scares people into taking it seriously, what is the harm in comparing them?


Because it's apples to oranges. And scare tactics to take corona seriously? Really?


----------



## foosy

A little inspiration in those tough times ...


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Because it's apples to oranges. And scare tactics to take corona seriously? Really?


My son isn't taking the threat seriously. Other young people aren't either. How can you motivate them to be careful?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One supermarket chain had an epic fail for those who started to Que at 6 am for there allotted time of 7 am to 8 am in the morning just to be able to buy the bare essential & only to find the shelves were empty!

Another supermarket chain has now also followed the same times for the seniors & disability pensioners & also changed their opening & closing times. They now open at 7 am & close at 8 pm. This is help staff stock the shelves at night so there is product to purchase in the morning & of coarse there are limits on alot of certain items.

I really wish they would just close all the Schools now, more & more people, Teachers & Students are testing positive with the Virus.


----------



## doni

Lilybarb said:


> Because it's apples to oranges. And scare tactics to take corona seriously? Really?


A top German epidemiologist, who I believe came up with one or the first of the tests for Covid-19 and is influential in how the German government is handling the crisis, often uses this comparison... 
I believe the closing fo the schools is a measure that was very effective with the Spanish flue.
The Spanish flue hitter young people particularly strongly, so in that they are very different.


----------



## bag-mania

In case anyone is interested, Johns Hopkins has an interactive map of the world that is constantly updating the diagnosed cases of COVID-19. If knowing that information won't freak you out, it is a fascinating resource to check on periodically.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## doni

apey_grapey said:


> Yep.  You are talking about *isolation* (separate sick people from the general population), *quarantine* (separate people who may have been exposed to see if they become ill), and *social distancing* (separation of people from each other).  All are tools to reduce the spread of a disease among the community.
> 
> .



That is so clear, thanks.

I am trying to get myself better inform on this. If I understand correctly, social distances is not really effective if there is also not forceful isolation and quarantine. For that you need aggressive testing. This is what the Chinese did, and also the strategy used by Taiwan, Japan and South Korea. You test extensively, isolate every positive, quarantine all those exposed, and you top it all with social distancing.
In Europe and the US, we are just not doing aggressive testing, and hence non symptomatic and lighter positive cases are not being isolated. Hence the social distancing even if strict like in Italy. doesn’t really solve the issue...


----------



## Joeli7

We're using a lot more TP now that we're mostly at home. Not saying it justifies fighting at the supermarket or calling 911, though.


----------



## Joeli7

bag-mania said:


> In case anyone is interested, Johns Hopkins has an interactive map of the world that is constantly updating the diagnosed cases of COVID-19. If knowing that information won't freak you out, it is a fascinating resource to check on periodically.
> 
> https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


Yep for a while I was checking it several times a day but had to stop.


----------



## sdkitty

what about the salon?
I have an appointment for cut/color in April.  I had no intention of cancelling but now with they way things are going and being told to try to stay in, I'm wondering.
I could do w/o cut but color I might have to do myself if I cancel


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> My son isn't taking the threat seriously. Other young people aren't either. How can you motivate them to be careful?


Give them an example.
Show them what you are doing, send them pictures.
If they refuse, engage in conversations and ask the difficult questions, for example - if this is really nothing, why do you think so many countries impose quarantines? Why do you think you are immune? If They don't think they're immune and just don't care to ride the disease then ask them if they care about you and other older people which could get infected.

We should not only commit to social distancing. We should also commit to social responsibility. Ask them, how are they helping the world, their community, their friends, their loved ones and last but not least- their families.


----------



## bag-mania

I've seen young people online calling coronavirus the "boomer remover." There are always going to be those who think if it isn't affecting their age group they don't care.


----------



## foosy

bag-mania said:


> I've seen young people online calling coronavirus the "boomer remover." There are always going to be those who think if it isn't affecting their age group they don't care.


What goes around, comes around.
A society's strength is measured by its ability to care and to have compassion for the disabled, the elders, and all those in need.


----------



## bag-mania

foosy said:


> What goes around, comes around.
> A society's strength is measured by its ability to care and to have compassion for the disabled, the elders, and all those in need.



True. I think a lot of it is false bravado brought on by fear. Younger people, particularly the guys, want to look cool to their friends and act like they have it all figured out.


----------



## aerinha

sdkitty said:


> what about the salon?
> I have an appointment for cut/color in April.  I had no intention of cancelling but now with they way things are going and being told to try to stay in, I'm wondering.
> I could do w/o cut but color I might have to do myself if I cancel



Salons here were forced to close as of yesterday or risk being fined by the health department.  Some are saying they reopen March 30 when the current forced closure ends, others are saying they don’t know when they will open.


----------



## rutabaga

bag-mania said:


> I've seen young people online calling coronavirus the "boomer remover." There are always going to be those who think if it isn't affecting their age group they don't care.



How rude. If we are lucky, we'll all live to be old and will face age-related challenges. Americans it seems have less respect for their elders than other countries. One of the biggest problems I think we'll have is that in the U.S. we are too free and individualistic and people want to do what they want with little disregard for the public good. This has gotten particularly problematic with the YOLO-ing millennials, although I've also seen a lot of FOMO-driven hoarding by baby boomers in the last couple weeks.


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> Salons here were forced to close as of yesterday or risk being fined by the health department.  Some are saying they reopen March 30 when the current forced closure ends, others are saying they don’t know when they will open.


well then the decision may be made for me.....where are you?


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> I grew up with Depression era mentality even though from what I've been told, my grandparents had plenty to eat during the Depression. He was a doctor and people couldn't afford to pay him but often paid in food. I've always stocked up. Just recently I did a clean out and threw away a bunch of stuff, and now I'm kind of wishing I had waited. The only things we are going to run out of soon are ice cream, milk and eggs. I'd like to have some hamburger as that is something I never stocked up on as it doesn't freeze well.



I was at BJ’s on Sunday, a migraine reminding me that advil also reduces fevers and I might want more in house since once a month I hit it pretty hard, and you could have any type of dessert you wanted.  Everything else edible or “wipe worthy” was gone, but ice cream, cheesecake, muffins, Tasty Cakes and the like was plentiful.  I bought one of the last 2 bottles of advil they have and 2 bottles of the iced tea I like, got a really weird look from the cashier and left.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## aerinha

sdkitty said:


> well then the decision may be made for me.....where are you?



I am in Montgomery Co, PA aka the epicenter for the state thanks to a careless doctor.  We have the honor of being the first county closed and taking everyone else with us.

My friend had an appointment scheduled for yesterday, had it confirmed on Friday, but then got a call Sunday morning when the salon isn’t even open informing her of the change and the current inability to reschedule.  I go to the same place and am scheduled for April 4, but time will tell if I go or not.  A year ago I had super long hair and wouldn’t have cared, but now I have a mid length uneven bob that needs tending so fingers crossed life is somewhat normal by then.


----------



## ladysarah

wrong thread sorry!


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> ... I'd like to have some hamburger as that is something I never stocked up on as it doesn't freeze well.


Did you mean to write "Hamburger ... doesn't freeze well"?  I've never heard that, ever, nor have I had trouble, and certainly our markets who mostly sells frozen ground meat hasn't.


----------



## ap.

doni said:


> That is so clear, thanks.
> 
> I am trying to get myself better inform on this. If I understand correctly, social distances is not really effective if there is also not forceful isolation and quarantine. For that you need aggressive testing. This is what the Chinese did, and also the strategy used by Taiwan, Japan and South Korea. You test extensively, isolate every positive, quarantine all those exposed, and you top it all with social distancing.
> In Europe and the US, we are just not doing aggressive testing, and hence non symptomatic and lighter positive cases are not being isolated. Hence the social distancing even if strict like in Italy. doesn’t really solve the issue...



In an ideal situation, we would be able to institute all 3 methods to stop the virus from spreading.  But because we live in an open society (we do not take people and their family into custody when they get sick) we must balance individual freedom with the need to limit the spread.  Notice I wrote "limit the spread".  We are making a compromise; we realize that we cannot completely contain the virus, but we can limit the spread of infection, specially to the most vulnerable population, by minimizing contact between people.  Hence the guidance to stay home or stay away from crowds, etc...


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> I am in Montgomery Co, PA aka the epicenter for the state thanks to a careless doctor.  We have the honor of being the first county closed and taking everyone else with us.
> 
> My friend had an appointment scheduled for yesterday, had it confirmed on Friday, but then got a call Sunday morning when the salon isn’t even open informing her of the change and the current inability to reschedule.  I go to the same place and am scheduled for April 4, but time will tell if I go or not.  A year ago I had super long hair and wouldn’t have cared, but now I have a mid length uneven bob that needs tending so fingers crossed life is somewhat normal by then.


GL....uneven bob would be a challenge to do yourself or even to grow out.

ironically, I was doing my own color for years but now that I've had her do it a couple of times I was planning to continue.....she does it better and it save me the hassle


----------



## Joeli7

indiaink said:


> Did you mean to write "Hamburger ... doesn't freeze well"?  I've never heard that, ever, not have I had trouble, and certainly our markets who mostly sells frozen ground meat hasn't.


I freeze ground beef all the time. No issues.


----------



## southernbelle43

Joeli7 said:


> I freeze ground beef all the time. No issues.


Me too and have for decades.  No problem.


----------



## babypanda

aerinha said:


> I was at BJ’s on Sunday, a migraine reminding me that advil also reduces fevers and I might want more in house since once a month I hit it pretty hard, and you could have any type of dessert you wanted.  Everything else edible or “wipe worthy” was gone, but ice cream, cheesecake, muffins, Tasty Cakes and the like was plentiful.  I bought one of the last 2 bottles of advil they have and 2 bottles of the iced tea I like, got a really weird look from the cashier and left.


Just a thought. I’ve been reading that anti-inflammatories worsen corona infection and that it’s recommended to stick to acetaminophen and paracetamol in case you have fever and headaches. Please double check this info as I can’t remember where I read it.


----------



## rutabaga

babypanda said:


> Just a thought. I’ve been reading that anti-inflammatories worsen corona infection and that it’s recommended to stick to acetaminophen and paracetamol in case you have fever and headaches. Please double check this info as I can’t remember where I read it.



Critics say its not confirmed yet and needs more study:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ory-drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Did you mean to write "Hamburger ... doesn't freeze well"?  I've never heard that, ever, nor have I had trouble, and certainly our markets who mostly sells frozen ground meat hasn't.


I have bought frozen hamburgers, already frozen, and they are fine. When I buy ground beef for other purposes, I don't care for it once it has been frozen. It is edible but not as good as when fresh. I also don't freeze sausage. I did that once, stocked up on sausage links, and they turned this ugly gray color.


----------



## ladysarah

i*bella said:


> Critics say its not confirmed yet and needs more study:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ory-drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection


 very useful article because there is so much conflicting info out there.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> My son isn't taking the threat seriously. Other young people aren't either. How can you motivate them to be careful?


It's been proven that scare tactics do not work. In reality, they can do more harm than good. I think properly educating the masses is a superior way of making people take things seriously. Even then, that won't guarantee anything. Compassion is also a great technique to teach people, using physical evidence and anecdotes.


----------



## babypanda

i*bella said:


> Critics say its not confirmed yet and needs more study:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ory-drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection


I would err on the side of caution meanwhile


----------



## Lilybarb

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...-kids/202003/coping-fear-in-the-face-pandemic
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm in Moscow, Russia, and so far I think people haven't realized how serious it all can become. 

There are 114 registered cases in the country, 104 of which were people who contracted the virus while abroad. Five people have been cured. I don't think anyone died yet. Two people had fled the hospital  (on separate occasions), but have been caught pretty soon. For those here who don't know all that much about Russia - I highly doubt those people fled because they were locked up in poor conditions or abused in any way. Now, I have to mention that because it's Russia, I wouldn't put it past them to lower those numbers so that the statistics would look good. 

They're talking about closing public places like bars and clubs. In Moscow and Moscow oblast they've banned all events with gatherings of 50 or more people till April 10th. All public schools will be closed from March 21st to April 10th. Thank goodness my upstairs neighbors don't have any children, just a loud TV. 

All in all, everyone's pretty relaxed. I've seen reports of grocery stores being raided, but I guess that depends on location. I've been to three stores this past couple of days and yes, there are lines of about 5 people at every register and some of the items are in low supply. But that's pretty much it. All the stores seem to have run of hand sanitizer, though. 

I've stocked up on groceries, household items, and cat food to last me at the very least two weeks. I'm lucky enough to be able to work from home at the moment, so I don't plan on leaving my apartment until next month. Not that I'm in a panic. Basically, I've chosen to stay indoors so that I don't buy any snacks and whatnot and instead concentrate on: 
firstly, getting in shape and getting back to eating healthy (I've been rather bad on this front) and exercising (haven't been good at that either);
and secondly, I have some studies I need to get back to that I've been postponing since forever. So that's what's going to keep me occupied for the time being. 

My family's all fine, no one's contracted the virus, no one's having any symptoms.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

IntheOcean said:


> There are 114 registered cases in the country, 104 of which were people who contracted the virus while abroad. Five people have been cured. I don't think anyone died yet. Two people had fled the hospital  (on separate occasions), but have been caught pretty soon. For those here who don't know all that much about Russia - I highly doubt those people fled because they were locked up in poor conditions or abused in any way. *Now, I have to mention that because it's Russia, I wouldn't put it past them to lower those numbers so that the statistics would look good.*
> 
> They're talking about closing public places like bars and clubs. In Moscow and Moscow oblast they've banned all events with gatherings of 50 or more people till April 10th. All public schools will be closed from March 21st to April 10th. Thank goodness my upstairs neighbors don't have any children, just a loud TV.
> 
> All in all, everyone's pretty relaxed. I've seen reports of grocery stores being raided, but I guess that depends on location. I've been to three stores this past couple of days and yes, there are lines of about 5 people at every register and some of the items are in low supply. But that's pretty much it. All the stores seem to have run of hand sanitizer, though.
> 
> I've stocked up on groceries, household items, and cat food to last me at the very least two weeks. I'm lucky enough to be able to work from home at the moment, so I don't plan on leaving my apartment until next month. Not that I'm in a panic. Basically, I've chosen to stay indoors so that I don't buy any snacks and whatnot and instead concentrate on:
> firstly, getting in shape and getting back to eating healthy (I've been rather bad on this front) and exercising (haven't been good at that either);
> and secondly, I have some studies I need to get back to that I've been postponing since forever. So that's what's going to keep me occupied for the time being.
> 
> My family's all fine, no one's contracted the virus, no one's having any symptoms.



I'm glad you are doing well. My coworker and I were just discussing Russia and how it has much lower instances of the virus than would be expected for a country of its size. We were wondering if it was true. I hope for you and your family's sake that it is.


----------



## Tootsie17

bag-mania said:


> I'm glad you are doing well. My coworker and I were just discussing Russia and how it has much lower instances of the virus than would be expected for a country of its size. We were wondering if it was true. I hope for you and your family's sake that it is.


Thank you for the update. I was wondering how people were handling the virus in Russia. Stay safe.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

I like in TEXAS, USA and no one is focusing on shopping for luxury goods. People are really hunkering down and just focusing on groceries and laser focused on the news. As much as I want to shop, many high end dept. stores like NM here are closed. I'm just honestly not in the mood to shop and I get to stay home working on *passion projects* and spending time w. my significant other, whom is also home from work bc of this highly contagious virus


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> same here. I started with a good Champagne Rose when I heard that champagne could help with the virus(it does not but what the heck?)
> We might be eating macaroni but the wine....


I went to trader joes and got wine today.  no problem - they had plenty


----------



## bag-mania

FashionForwardChick said:


> I like in TEXAS, USA and no one is focusing on shopping for luxury goods. People are really hunkering down and just focusing on groceries and laser focused on the news. As much as I want to shop, many high end dept. stores like NM here are closed. I'm just honestly not in the mood to shop and I get to stay home working on *passion projects* and spending time w. my significant other, whom is also home from work bc of this highly contagious virus



I think many are reluctant to make unnecessary purchases right now, even online. It's much too early to know, but if this drags on for months we could be thrown into a recession and many could lose their jobs. Holding on to your extra money under those circumstances is a sensible approach.


----------



## aerinha

sdkitty said:


> GL....uneven bob would be a challenge to do yourself or even to grow out.
> 
> ironically, I was doing my own color for years but now that I've had her do it a couple of times I was planning to continue.....she does it better and it save me the hassle



I also started getting highlights, although that was not on the schedule for this appointment, just a cut.


----------



## aerinha

babypanda said:


> Just a thought. I’ve been reading that anti-inflammatories worsen corona infection and that it’s recommended to stick to acetaminophen and paracetamol in case you have fever and headaches. Please double check this info as I can’t remember where I read it.



I didn’t get them for if I get sick, I meant I use them a lot a week a month for cramps and hormonal migraines and since they also reduce fevers, I realized they might be hard to get so I went out to ensure my supply


----------



## sdkitty

FashionForwardChick said:


> I like in TEXAS, USA and no one is focusing on shopping for luxury goods. People are really hunkering down and just focusing on groceries and laser focused on the news. As much as I want to shop, many high end dept. stores like NM here are closed. I'm just honestly not in the mood to shop and I get to stay home working on *passion projects* and spending time w. my significant other, whom is also home from work bc of this highly contagious virus


just checked NM here....they are showing store hours of 11-7 - not in the mood to shop either - just checking - you raised my curiousity


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> just checked NM here....they are showing store hours of 11-7 - not in the mood to shop either - just checking - you raised my curiousity


More and more stores are closing nationally. Yesterday several of them announced shorter hours but today those same stores are closing for 2 weeks.


----------



## IntheOcean

bag-mania said:


> I'm glad you are doing well. My coworker and I were just discussing Russia and how it has much lower instances of the virus than would be expected for a country of its size. We were wondering if it was true. I hope for you and your family's sake that it is.


Thank you, I hope you and everyone here and families and friends are staying safe too. 

I think it might have been a lot worse had people been able to afford traveling. Lots of people have been living basically paycheck to paycheck since the 2014 financial crisis. Prices have doubled and salaries went in the opposite direction or stayed the same at best. That also brings us to what everyone's going to do if, or when, the quarantine happens. If the quarantine lasts more than a month, it would be quite challenging for many people to afford the necessities and pay the bills and utilities. Many people work "unofficially" (no sick leave or paid leave) or for "bonuses" (basically, their salary makes up anywhere from 10% to 50% of their monthly income, and all the rest is a bonus, and if they need to take sick leave or just do anything the boss doesn't like, all they get is the salary and that's that). In many parts of Russia, and sometimes even in Moscow and Saint Petersburg, people could work full time and make anywhere from $200 to $300 a month. That's school teachers, doctors, salespeople, etc. So very few people have any actual savings to live off if they can't go to work. 

All this is rather depressing, I'm sorry I let myself vent like that.


----------



## IntheOcean

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for the update. I was wondering how people were handling the virus in Russia. Stay safe.


You too! Someone said on Twitter maybe or somewhere else that people in Russia are so used to calamities and things being crappy that some virus is just not enough to bring our spirits down. 



FashionForwardChick said:


> I like in TEXAS, USA and no one is focusing on shopping for luxury goods. People are really hunkering down and just focusing on groceries and laser focused on the news. As much as I want to shop, many high end dept. stores like NM here are closed. I'm just honestly not in the mood to shop and I get to stay home working on *passion projects* and spending time w. my significant other, whom is also home from work bc of this highly contagious virus


Same here. Not in the mood for anything fun, really.



sdkitty said:


> I went to trader joes and got wine today.  no problem - they had plenty


Haha  I only have half a bottle of whiskey. Should've probably bought some more of that, too. But I guess I'll just focus on eating healthy for now.


----------



## bag-mania

IntheOcean said:


> All this is rather depressing, I'm sorry I let myself vent like that.



Feel free to vent any time you like. We are all learning to deal with this virus and I think it benefits everyone to understand what is going on in other countries than our own. Thank you for sharing your perspective.


----------



## babypanda

aerinha said:


> I didn’t get them for if I get sick, I meant I use them a lot a week a month for cramps and hormonal migraines and since they also reduce fevers, I realized they might be hard to get so I went out to ensure my supply


I understand and actually I did the same, especially for my kids. Just got 2 bottles of each kind of med we use regularly. I have a son with asthma so made sure I have enough of all his medications


----------



## Alice1979

I have to admit, I am a little scared. Last week I was scared of the craziness and this week, I am actually scared of the virus. I am in NYS capital region, and thanks to the medical community and aggressive testing, our region has topped no 4 in the no 1 state in most confirmed cases. I still go to work everyday, my company is not closed. Having a routine at work and going to work as a routine does keep me sane.


----------



## whateve

Alice1979 said:


> I have to admit, I am a little scared. Last week I was scared of the craziness and this week, I am actually scared of the virus. I am in NYS capital region, and thanks to the medical community and aggressive testing, our region has topped no 4 in the no 1 state in most confirmed cases. I still go to work everyday, my company is not closed. Having a routine at work and going to work as a routine does keep me sane.


My daughter lives and works in Albany. Her daughter is out of school but she and her husband still have to go in to work. It is especially scary because he rides the city bus. My daughter was already working at home one day a week so I don't know why they are taking so long to tell her to work from home every day. They both work for the state government.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'm in Alberta, Canada, which has declared a state of emergency.  Our case count in Canada is still relatively low, but the government is trying to flatten the curve and has closed borders to all international travel, with the exception of the USA, and Canadian citizens/permanent residents coming home.  Only 4 airports in the country will accept flights coming from international destinations.

Alberta has closed all schools and childcare facilities, and has a ban on gatherings of 50 or more (which includes conferences, weddings and funerals).  Public recreation centres, casinos, bingo halls, bars, nightclubs, fitness centres, arenas, museums, and indoor children's play centres are closed.  Sit-down restaurants, pubs, delis and coffee shops are now limited to a maximum of 50 people or 50 per cent of their maximum capacity, whichever is lower. A lot of shops at the malls have chosen to shut down, though malls are still open at reduced hours.

We have drive-through testing facilities now, in an attempt to keep it out of the hospitals unless the people actually need to be admitted.  Testing is only given to those who meet certain criteria, though, so I'm not certain we are catching everyone.

I feel these measures are a good effort, and only time will tell as to whether or not they are effective.

My husband and I are going crazy trying to both work from home while our 4 year old and 1.5 year old are demanding 100% of our attention.  I'm more stressed out about this than any of us catching the virus.


----------



## TC1

I own a small retail business and let me tell you..this is taking a toll. Financially, mentally..you name it. Then I look out my window and see hoards of 60+ retireees meeting at a coffee shop for their daily chin wag sessions and just get so frustrated. We're all making ENORMOUS sacrifices and some people will just not comply. 
Grocery stores are constantly re-stocked. There is no need to panic buy, let alone stand in a CROWDED supermarket in huge lines for a can of green beans you don't want or need.


----------



## whateve

I got an email from Leslie's pool supplies. They want everyone to know that if you can't find bleach at your store, you can buy their liquid chlorine that is made for pools and dilute it. Everyone is trying to figure out how to profit from this calamity.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I own a small retail business and let me tell you..this is taking a toll. Financially, mentally..you name it. Then I look out my window and see hoards of 60+ retireees meeting at a coffee shop for their daily chin wag sessions and just get so frustrated. We're all making ENORMOUS sacrifices and some people will just not comply.
> Grocery stores are constantly re-stocked. There is no need to panic buy, let alone stand in a CROWDED supermarket in huge lines for a can of green beans you don't want or need.


yes, I'm hoping people will start being more reasonable with the buying.....as far as the older people getting together, IDK - maybe some of them are listening to certain media and think this is a hoax.  I had two elderly people (unrelated to each other) in line behind me this morning at Trader Joes.  She said she didn't know what to think about what's going on.  He said he doesn't believe anything the experts are telling us.  She agreed.


----------



## HauteMama

I teach, and schools are closed for the foreseeable future; we're trying to get virtual classrooms up and running. Cases in our state almost doubled overnight, and there is now community transmission. All gatherings over 10 people people are prohibited, and restaurants, movie theaters and almost everything else is closed. I worry most about my elderly mum.


----------



## southernbelle43

TC1 said:


> I own a small retail business and let me tell you..this is taking a toll. Financially, mentally..you name it. Then I look out my window and see hoards of 60+ retireees meeting at a coffee shop for their daily chin wag sessions and just get so frustrated. We're all making ENORMOUS sacrifices and some people will just not comply.
> Grocery stores are constantly re-stocked. There is no need to panic buy, let alone stand in a CROWDED supermarket in huge lines for a can of green beans you don't want or need.


I am truly sorry that you are being so impacted. That must be scary. . I really pray you will be ok. Good luck.


----------



## Storm702

Lilybarb said:


> And we no longer have telephone books or Sears catalogs to fall back on! Geesh.


I'm laughing so hard- my mom told me if I can't find tp anywhere, SHE HAS ONE!


----------



## sdkitty

I just saw where the CA governor said he thinks the schools will be closed for the rest of the school year. Has to be very stressful for parents who have to work.  Day care centers will be very busy but they can only hold so many.


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> I just saw where the CA governor said he thinks the schools will be closed for the rest of the school year. Has to be very stressful for parents who have to work.  Day care centers will be very busy but they can only hold so many.


Surprisingly, our numbers were pretty low. Our ratio for kids ages 5-12 is 1:20, and we only needed one teacher. We have 40 SA kids enrolled. The other classes were pretty low as well. Some parents that work for the schools kept their kids home, some are working from home. People won't be charged or lose their spot for keeping their kids home. Teachers can also opt out of working- I don't  want to because if the higher ups or government close us, we get paid, and I'm afraid "opting out" may change that.

I think the girls ( my twin 2 y/o) may just stay home with their 16 y/o brother as they were both just diagnosed with strep this afternoon. [emoji17] Thank God it wasn't COVID 19, but we definitely don't need everyone catching strep too.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I just saw where the CA governor said he thinks the schools will be closed for the rest of the school year. Has to be very stressful for parents who have to work.  Day care centers will be very busy but they can only hold so many.


They'll need to do something about daycare centers. They can't leave them running the way they are with even more kids. There would be more opportunities to spread disease than there would be just leaving the schools open.


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> I got an email from Leslie's pool supplies. They want everyone to know that if you can't find bleach at your store, you can buy their liquid chlorine that is made for pools and dilute it. Everyone is trying to figure out how to profit from this calamity.



Why is Leslies Pools bad? Many areas have no bleach at all and this does work.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Prufrock613

I’m north of Dallas.  A neighboring school district  (my town is split between them and the one I work for) had a father that was diagnosed.  We are currently on spring break, which may be a blessing.  My ISD declared no students next week, teachers could come in to organize etc...by Friday evening, we lost our Easter break and were supposed to report for only 3 days.  Sunday night an email said the district was closed to everyone, next week.

My heart drops every time I get an email.  I should be enjoying this time off, but I can’t ?!?

Every room in my house should be sparkling clean by the end of the week

Im usually very well stocked - but b/c of hoarding we are down to one roll of TP.  My marvelous co teacher dropped this box off, this morning


----------



## faintlymacabre

sdkitty said:


> I just saw where the CA governor said he thinks the schools will be closed for the rest of the school year. Has to be very stressful for parents who have to work.  Day care centers will be very busy but they can only hold so many.



I'm surprised daycares are allowed to remain open if schools are closed!  Ours were shut down simultaneously.


----------



## Lilybarb

Storm702 said:


> I'm laughing so hard- my mom told me if I can't find tp anywhere, SHE HAS ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692555


Moms come thru for us!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I am beyond exhausted from the past two weeks from work. I feel like I need a vacation to hunker down away from people. I can’t even get my own work done with the volume of calls coming in.  Some people are being kind but the majority are being totally completely belligerent and it’s wearing everyone out. My state has closed schools till the end of the month and restaurants/bars too. I feel like this is going to be extended well beyond that. At this point I expect my trip to be canceled and a concert I have planned mid summer to be canceled as well. I don’t anticipate being able to to much beyond going to work.


----------



## Alice1979

whateve said:


> My daughter lives and works in Albany. Her daughter is out of school but she and her husband still have to go in to work. It is especially scary because he rides the city bus. My daughter was already working at home one day a week so I don't know why they are taking so long to tell her to work from home every day. They both work for the state government.



I think that soon she might be working from home everyday if the number of confirmed cases keeps going up. Overnight most stores here go from limited hours to closures. I work for a private CRO/CDMO, so it is not a mandate for us to close but my company is taking a great measure to make sure that the employees are safe. Just today I witnessed someone being sent home followed by a cleaning crew sanitizing their working area. We are not allowed to hold meeting with more than 4 people and we need to keep 2 m distance from one another (6 feet apart). I am sure NYS government is doing that also to ensure their employees safety.

I dropped by Market 32 on my way home and most shelves were fully stocked, with the exception of TP shelve. No surprise there. I am down to 4 jumbo rolls at home and figure I could ask people at work for some if I do run out :sweat:


----------



## Joeli7

I took my morning walk to a small bakery and bought a loaf of bread and some sweet treats. There were eight police officers in there and a couple of people lined up behind me. Hoping we can keep a few of these small businesses afloat through the crisis.


----------



## doni

TC1 said:


> I own a small retail business and let me tell you..this is taking a toll. Financially, mentally..you name it. Then I look out my window and see hoards of 60+ retireees meeting at a coffee shop for their daily chin wag sessions and just get so frustrated. We're all making ENORMOUS sacrifices and some people will just not comply.
> Grocery stores are constantly re-stocked. There is no need to panic buy, let alone stand in a CROWDED supermarket in huge lines for a can of green beans you don't want or need.


I feel for you, I do.
Where are you?
I get mad at this too. Germany has still not decreed confinement. They say the measures they have taken should be enough to discourage people to be out too much.

So I had the woman at my local flower shop crying, and my friend who has a small boutique panicking, etc. While at the same time and on top thanks to the good weather the streets are flowing with German pensioners who are flocking to the restaurants and cafes (which are still open for take away until 18:00) for morning wine and afternoon cakes. Not to talk of the young, now free of school and Uní, congregating in parks and squares. The town in is bursting with people.

I get that all these small business have to close for the greater good. What I don’t get is damaging the economy this way, while not accompanying it with a confinement of the population (as in Italy, Spain and now most of Europe), and telling people not to leave home for leisure. Germans will only do something if they are asked to, so I am not sure I understand German policy in this respect.


----------



## Jktgal

Singapore is not implementing lockdown yet successful in constraining infection (zero death!).
https://theconversation.com/why-sin...ponse-worked-and-what-we-can-all-learn-134024
This guy makes it sound like a walk in the park. The sterile Singapore do-gooding life never attracted me, but gotta admit it works at a time like this.


----------



## gagabag

aerinha said:


> I am in Montgomery Co, PA aka the epicenter for the state thanks to a careless doctor.  We have the honor of being the first county closed and taking everyone else with us.
> 
> My friend had an appointment scheduled for yesterday, had it confirmed on Friday, but then got a call Sunday morning when the salon isn’t even open informing her of the change and the current inability to reschedule.  I go to the same place and am scheduled for April 4, but time will tell if I go or not.  A year ago I had super long hair and wouldn’t have cared, but now I have a mid length uneven bob that needs tending so fingers crossed life is somewhat normal by then.


“Careless” doctor?


----------



## aerinha

gagabag said:


> “Careless” doctor?


A pediatrician at a branch of a very big children’s hospital went to work sick. He didn’t know he had Covid, but he knew he was pretty sick and exposed almost 2 dozen patients and who knows how many staff to what turned out to be this virus.  Even if he thought it was “just” the flu, why would he expose people to it? Last I heard he was hospitalized and had kicked all this off in my county.  They had to shut several schools to clean because he had patients there and then everything erupted.


----------



## Joeli7

aerinha said:


> A pediatrician at a branch of a very big children’s hospital went to work sick. He didn’t know he had Covid, but he knew he was pretty sick and exposed almost 2 dozen patients and who knows how many staff to what turned out to be this virus.  Even if he thought it was “just” the flu, why would he expose people to it? Last I heard he was hospitalized and had kicked all this off in my county.  They had to shut several schools to clean because he had patients there and then everything erupted.


Sadly this happened in a couple of European countries too. Staff came back from infected areas, felt ill, asked to be tested but were dismissed and continued to work.


----------



## Lilybarb

gagabag said:


> “Careless” doctor?


I read about that early on. Doc made a bad choice. I read in the JAMA February edition (Chinese study) that one person has the potential to infect 2-3 more.


----------



## Lilybarb

Alice1979 said:


> I think that soon she might be working from home everyday if the number of confirmed cases keeps going up. Overnight most stores here go from limited hours to closures. I work for a private CRO/CDMO, so it is not a mandate for us to close but my company is taking a great measure to make sure that the employees are safe. Just today I witnessed someone being sent home followed by a cleaning crew sanitizing their working area. We are not allowed to hold meeting with more than 4 people and we need to keep 2 m distance from one another (6 feet apart). I am sure NYS government is doing that also to ensure their employees safety.
> 
> I dropped by Market 32 on my way home and most shelves were fully stocked, with the exception of TP shelve. No surprise there. I am down to 4 jumbo rolls at home and figure I could ask people at work for some if I do run out :sweat:


Re: TP. Our local news this morning deduced that 9 double rolls of tp should last a family of 4 for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.Z

aerinha said:


> A pediatrician at a branch of a very big children’s hospital went to work sick. He didn’t know he had Covid, but he knew he was pretty sick and exposed almost 2 dozen patients and who knows how many staff to what turned out to be this virus.  Even if he thought it was “just” the flu, why would he expose people to it? Last I heard he was hospitalized and had kicked all this off in my county.  They had to shut several schools to clean because he had patients there and then everything erupted.


Wow, I’m in Pa and did not know this....terrible.


----------



## aerinha

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, I’m in Pa and did not know this....terrible.



It was on 6 ABC news at the time and impacted Upper and Lower Merion schools.  He worked in King of Prussia.


----------



## sdkitty

are you all disinfecting your handbags when you get home?  or not carrying a bag?  I don't put mine down on floors obviously and don't put it on the bed when I get home.  It goes on a chair that isn't really used for anything else.  DH suggested I just carry my money in my pocket.  Uugh.  Where does this end?


----------



## aerinha

I am off from work right now, but I have a car that needs to be driven or it will die so I do strategic errand running every couple days for items that pop up on our need list.  Today I deposited a consignment check, threw a bag of donated clothes in the bin at a local school and then stopped at a grocery store in hopes of butter, which I found, eggs are not to be seen right now.

anyway, I cannot believe the grocery store.  I haven’t been In 2 weeks and it’s so weird.  Shelves picked bare, dead silence.  There are at least 5 grocery stores, I mean mega stores not mom & pop things, under 10 miles from my home, most likely 5 or less miles I cannot judge that stuff, plus super Walmarts and Targets that carry grocery stuff...so for all of them to be this empty of goods is unreal.  I can’t imagine how people with one local store are dealing with shortages.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> are you all disinfecting your handbags when you get home?  or not carrying a bag?  I don't put mine down on floors obviously and don't put it on the bed when I get home.  It goes on a chair that isn't really used for anything else.  DH suggested I just carry my money in my pocket.  Uugh.  Where does this end?



I've been carrying only bags that are easy to disinfect and launder, like nylon Longchamps and cotton Trader Joe's totes for groceries. Even the nylon Longchamp bags have leather handles though, so be sure to wipe those down.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

aerinha said:


> I am off from work right now, but I have a car that needs to be driven or it will die so I do strategic errand running every couple days for items that pop up on our need list.



My husband is still working so I asked him to take my car this week - I'm worried about the battery dying and changing it is a b*tch


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> are you all disinfecting your handbags when you get home?  or not carrying a bag?  I don't put mine down on floors obviously and don't put it on the bed when I get home.  It goes on a chair that isn't really used for anything else.  DH suggested I just carry my money in my pocket.  Uugh.  Where does this end?



Don't use any disinfectants on your leather handbags. The chemicals could act as a solvent and ruin the color and finish. If you think one of your bags has been compromised I'd say put it away somewhere for at least a week. The virus cannot survive on a surface for very long.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Don't use any disinfectants on your leather handbags. The chemicals could act as a solvent and ruin the color and finish. If you think one of your bags has been compromised I'd say put it away somewhere for at least a week. The virus cannot survive on a surface for very long.


thanks.....guess I could start carrying an older bag that I haven't been using and which has little or no resale value and wipe the handles and bottom with alcohol wipes after each outing
I have at least one bag that fits the bill


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> thanks.....guess I could start carrying an older bag that I haven't been using and which has little or no resale value and wipe the handles and bottom with alcohol wipes after each outing
> I have at least one bag that fits the bill



Yeah, I think most of us have an older "beater" bag that we use for places where we worry about a nice bag getting ruined. I have an old Dooney that I only use for taking to baseball games. Not that that will be happening any time soon.


----------



## Aminu

sdkitty said:


> are you all disinfecting your handbags when you get home?  or not carrying a bag?  I don't put mine down on floors obviously and don't put it on the bed when I get home.  It goes on a chair that isn't really used for anything else.  DH suggested I just carry my money in my pocket.  Uugh.  Where does this end?


I've been self-isolating for a week. Went out today, first time wearing a mask, and didn't take a bag or cash. Just stuffed my debit card in one pocket and my keys and phone in another. Disinfected them all when I got home. (There were signs advising customers to only use card payments, which makes sense.) I use hessian bags for my food shopping - I only use them once a week and viruses don't survive that long. However washable cloth bags are probably best, I just don't have any strong enough for a weekly shop.

I got to the supermarket 2 hours after opening and there were already lots of empty shelves. I don't know if it's worth going earlier next time though - according to the staff, there were huge crowds waiting for the store to open and long lines. They said it's been like that every morning for the last 10 days! Since the masks are disposable and I only have 3 more, I decided to go everywhere and get everything! Restocked my vitamins and green tea at the health shop. Couldn't find toilet paper anywhere and I only have 2 rolls left. I used 3 boxes of Kleenex with this cold and couldn't find any tissues either. I'm going to see what I can find on Amazon.

Looks like this could last for months - I hope the shopping situation improves...


----------



## foosy

sdkitty said:


> are you all disinfecting your handbags when you get home?  or not carrying a bag?  I don't put mine down on floors obviously and don't put it on the bed when I get home.  It goes on a chair that isn't really used for anything else.  DH suggested I just carry my money in my pocket.  Uugh.  Where does this end?


It does not end until this virus is eradicated.
What you do is risk management. The more you are careful, the less you have a chance to get infected. 
It really comes down to - how much are you willing to change your life. Some people continue as if nothing changed, others on the other end of the spectrum hunker down. 
Personally, I disinfect anything that is delivered to my home. 

*The virus that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is stable for several hours to days in aerosols and on surfaces, according to a new study from National Institutes of Health, CDC, UCLA and Princeton University scientists in The New England Journal of Medicine. The scientists found that severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) was detectable in aerosols for up to three hours, up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel. The results provide key information about the stability of SARS-CoV-2, which causes COVID-19 disease, and suggests that people may acquire the virus through the air and after touching contaminated objects.*


----------



## Charles

i*bella said:


> My husband is still working so I asked him to take my car this week - I'm worried about the battery dying and changing it is a b*tch



As long as you're driving it once a week, it should be fine.  When I went to Aus for 2 weeks, mine cranked right up when I got back home.  If you're really concerned, just crank it up and rev it for a few minutes.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> My son isn't taking the threat seriously. Other young people aren't either. How can you motivate them to be careful?


I have no idea.  When you find out please let me know as my upstairs neighbors are still carry on w/ visitors, dinners, sleepovers and parties as if nothing is going on.  You'd think that the city going on lock down and companies urging us to work from home would jog a noggin.  Nope!  So now I'm extra cautious even opening the (shared) front door.



sdkitty said:


> what about the salon?
> I have an appointment for cut/color in April.  I had no intention of cancelling but now with they way things are going and being told to try to stay in, I'm wondering.
> I could do w/o cut but color I might have to do myself if I cancel


Can you color it yourself?


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> I have no idea.  When you find out please let me know as my upstairs neighbors are still carry on w/ visitors, dinners, sleepovers and parties as if nothing is going on.  You'd think that the city going on lock down and companies urging us to work from home would jog a noggin.  Nope!  So now I'm extra cautious even opening the (shared) front door.
> 
> 
> Can you color it yourself?


yes, I can color myself......I think the way things are going a couple of weeks from now the salons may be ordered to close


----------



## Murphy47

foosy said:


> It does not end until this virus is eradicated.
> What you do is risk management. The more you are careful, the less you have a chance to get infected.
> It really comes down to - how much are you willing to change your life. Some people continue as if nothing changed, others on the other end of the spectrum hunker down.
> Personally, I disinfect anything that is delivered to my home.
> 
> *The virus that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is stable for several hours to days in aerosols and on surfaces, according to a new study from National Institutes of Health, CDC, UCLA and Princeton University scientists in The New England Journal of Medicine. The scientists found that severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) was detectable in aerosols for up to three hours, up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel. The results provide key information about the stability of SARS-CoV-2, which causes COVID-19 disease, and suggests that people may acquire the virus through the air and after touching contaminated objects.*



On the positive front- leather is like skin. If it’s not coated with something like plastic it should be fine with minor care. 
Plastic and nylon can be wiped down with baby wipes as usual.


----------



## IntheOcean

aerinha said:


> A pediatrician at a branch of a very big children’s hospital went to work sick. He didn’t know he had Covid, but he knew he was pretty sick and exposed almost 2 dozen patients and who knows how many staff to what turned out to be this virus.  Even if he thought it was “just” the flu, why would he expose people to it? Last I heard he was hospitalized and had kicked all this off in my county.  They had to shut several schools to clean because he had patients there and then everything erupted.


Why do doctors go to work sick?  I sorta kinda get it when it's someone who doesn't really know all that much about infections and diseases, but a doctor! Come on!


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> Why do doctors go to work sick?  I sorta kinda get it when it's someone who doesn't really know all that much about infections and diseases, but a doctor! Come on!


misguided devotion to patients?  insecurity about keeping their job?


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> Why is Leslies Pools bad? Many areas have no bleach at all and this does work.


I didn't say they were bad. I said they figured out a way to profit. Profit isn't bad.


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm surprised daycares are allowed to remain open if schools are closed!  Ours were shut down simultaneously.


DH said he watched a news conference yesterday and one of the reporters asked about daycares. The speaker turned to his staff, and said we forgot about those. We'll have to address it.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I didn't say they were bad. I said they figured out a way to profit. Profit isn't bad.


I would think it's more expensive than regular bleach.  but I guess if they're charging same as always, it's ok


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Alice1979 said:


> I think that soon she might be working from home everyday if the number of confirmed cases keeps going up. Overnight most stores here go from limited hours to closures. I work for a private CRO/CDMO, so it is not a mandate for us to close but my company is taking a great measure to make sure that the employees are safe. Just today I witnessed someone being sent home followed by a cleaning crew sanitizing their working area. We are not allowed to hold meeting with more than 4 people and we need to keep 2 m distance from one another (6 feet apart). I am sure NYS government is doing that also to ensure their employees safety.
> 
> I dropped by Market 32 on my way home and most shelves were fully stocked, with the exception of TP shelve. No surprise there. I am down to 4 jumbo rolls at home and figure I could ask people at work for some if I do run out :sweat:


My daughter is now home 4 days a week and her husband is home full time. I don't know why they need her to come in one day a week. She is a lawyer and they've closed the courts.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> My daughter is now home 4 days a week and her husband is home full time. I don't know why they need her to come in one day a week. She is a lawyer and they've closed the courts.


as long as any co-workere who are sick stay home, it should be ok, right?
we have an appointment with our tax accountant coming up.  I like to meet with her in person.  hope she is still willing to do that


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> as long as any co-workere who are sick stay home, it should be ok, right?
> we have an appointment with our tax accountant coming up.  I like to meet with her in person.  hope she is still willing to do that


You can have the virus without any symptoms. You are contagious for several days before symptoms appear. 

I'm supposed to do my son's taxes. I don't even want to meet with him to get the paperwork.


----------



## aerinha

i*bella said:


> My husband is still working so I asked him to take my car this week - I'm worried about the battery dying and changing it is a b*tch



Do you have a hybrid too?  My normal commute is short so it drains the 12v so I can’t leave it sit for days on end.  A week tops as I have vacationed and left it.  There is no easy way to change it at home either.


----------



## rutabaga

aerinha said:


> Do you have a hybrid too?  My normal commute is short so it drains the 12v so I can’t leave it sit for days on end.  A week tops as I have vacationed and left it.  There is no easy way to change it at home either.



No, it's a Porsche and getting into one with a dead battery can be a pain (complete FWP, I know). To my husband's delight, he's going to drive it to work the rest of this week.


----------



## jmaemonte

I live in Nevada and our governor has ordered that all non-essential businesses close as of noon today including casinos for 30 days.  We are currently on spring break for school but that will be extended and online learning will be instated.  My oldest son who goes to college in Southern California and works at Disneyland is home for the foreseeable future.  We have been self isolating and have not been out of the house since Friday.  My husband is a physician and it is really scary right now.  All elective procedures/surgeries have been canceled for the next 30 days.  They are only allowing those that cannot wait 30 days to have surgery ie traumas, emergencies, cancer surgeries etc.  We had several large snow storms through the weekend and early week and the shelves are bare at the supermarkets.  ALSO, PLEASE NOTE, MY HUSBAND IS A DOCTOR AND THEY CAN’T GET TESTED HERE!  SEVERAL PHYSICIANS AND NURSES ASKED TO BE TESTED AND WERE TOLD THEY DO NOT MEET CRITERIA.  Everyone should be able to get tested.


----------



## Murphy47

i*bella said:


> No, it's a Porsche and getting into one with a dead battery can be a pain (complete FWP, I know). To my husband's delight, he's going to drive it to work the rest of this week.



A silver lining!


----------



## TC1

doni said:


> I feel for you, I do.
> Where are you?
> I get mad at this too. Germany has still not decreed confinement. They say the measures they have taken should be enough to discourage people to be out too much.
> 
> So I had the woman at my local flower shop crying, and my friend who has a small boutique panicking, etc. While at the same time and on top thanks to the good weather the streets are flowing with German pensioners who are flocking to the restaurants and cafes (which are still open for take away until 18:00) for morning wine and afternoon cakes. Not to talk of the young, now free of school and Uní, congregating in parks and squares. The town in is bursting with people.
> 
> I get that all these small business have to close for the greater good. What I don’t get is damaging the economy this way, while not accompanying it with a confinement of the population (as in Italy, Spain and now most of Europe), and telling people not to leave home for leisure. Germans will only do something if they are asked to, so I am not sure I understand German policy in this respect.


I'm in Canada. Our province currently has less than a dozen cases..and we're all doing our best to keep it that way. I'm scared for my business, I know most won't bounce back at all.
There are still people doing what they please..I'm next to a nail salon. They're still steady with customers. restaurants have all gone into takeout/delivery only. A few coffee shops (aforementioned) won't comply and people still congregate there. Almighty dollar you know.
On topic, I was scheduled for vacation first week of April and was considering a few items. Now I'll be hanging on to any spare cash I can get.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> yes, I can color myself......I think the way things are going a couple of weeks from now the salons may be ordered to close


I’m not sure where you are located but I received an email yesterday mine had closed....


----------



## JNH14

I received an email from my salon saying that if they don't work-they make no money. Along with it was a very well thought out letter about precautions that they are taking, and why you should not come in with kids, or a cough or cold. They are also wearing masks and sanitizing between each client they see.


----------



## hermes_lemming

babypanda said:


> Just a thought. I’ve been reading that anti-inflammatories worsen corona infection and that it’s recommended to stick to acetaminophen and paracetamol in case you have fever and headaches. Please double check this info as I can’t remember where I read it.


That is correct.  Tylenol is our friend



whateve said:


> You can have the virus without any symptoms. You are contagious for several days before symptoms appear.
> 
> I'm supposed to do my son's taxes. I don't even want to meet with him to get the paperwork.



This is very true.  Being asymtomatic and transmitting the virus is also part of the problem.  We need to act as if we have it.


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure where you are located but I received an email yesterday mine had closed....


san diego...haven't heard that they're being forced to closed and haven't heard rom my salon.....couple of weeks away so will see


----------



## foosy

sdkitty said:


> as long as any co-workere who are sick stay home, it should be ok, right?
> we have an appointment with our tax accountant coming up.  I like to meet with her in person.  hope she is still willing to do that


There is absolutely no need to meet an accountant in person. Use  Skype and share a desktop if you need to look at files at the same time.


----------



## whateve

I'm wondering if we will be able to get a repairman if something breaks. Our appliances are old and we've been meaning to call someone about the washer as it makes funny noises. I dread having to wash clothes by hand. I think if the stove goes out, I'll try to order a hot plate from Amazon.

I wonder if gardeners have to shelter in place. They don't usually come into contact with people when they work.


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> I'm wondering if we will be able to get a repairman if something breaks. Our appliances are old and we've been meaning to call someone about the washer as it makes funny noises. I dread having to wash clothes by hand. I think if the stove goes out, I'll try to order a hot plate from Amazon.
> 
> I wonder if gardeners have to shelter in place. They don't usually come into contact with people when they work.



It depends on where you live whether shelter in place applies to you. If you are under that order you are not supposed to go anywhere at all except to walk dogs or obtain emergency supplies I understand. 
If you need an appliance or a repair man you will have to call your companies and see what their policy is. In places where infection rate is low many repairs can be done.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

A Dr at Milwaukee children’s hospital tested positive, prompting another 200 people to get tested from hospital staff to patients.


----------



## sdkitty

foosy said:


> There is absolutely no need to meet an accountant in person. Use  Skype and share a desktop if you need to look at files at the same time.


We've been told not to be in large groups, not that we can't see anyone at all.  thanks for the advice but I'll talk to my CPA and see what she says


----------



## sdkitty

things are moving fast.  I just got an email from a popular restaurant group saying they can't do take-out anymore because their vendors aren't able to adequately supply them.

I hope to get to the local consignment shop to get my bags back that I consigned with them before they close their doors.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> My son isn't taking the threat seriously. Other young people aren't either. How can you motivate them to be careful?



This message from Michael Buble struck a chord and put things in perspective:  

"Your Grandparents were asked to go to war, and all you're being asked to do is sit on the couch".


----------



## arnott

I just got a call from my Doctor’s office today saying that instead of going in she’ll just talk to me on the phone! I’m actual relieved I don’t have to waste time travelling to her office!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> I just got a call from my Doctor’s office today saying that instead of going in she’ll just talk to me on the phone! I’m actual relieved I don’t have to waste time travelling to her office!


That's great! We're hoping that DH's doctors will do that too.


----------



## jello_1955

BittyMonkey said:


> What is freaky to me is the grocery hoarding. I may have had the virus already and am recovering. I am not finding it that difficult to stay home, but what makes it scary is reading about people treating it like Apocalypse Now,  blathering leadership, and then the people who simply don't care about others because they don't think it's a big deal.


Did your test results come back?


----------



## michellem

We have started calling our patients and giving results over the phone and telling them not to come to the office. I think many providers will be doing this if they aren’t already.


----------



## vinbenphon1

sdkitty said:


> NPR radio this morning was talking to a guy (head of the grocery store organization or something like that).  He said there is plenty of supply in US--logistical issues keeping stuff in stock with unprecedented demand.  He also talked about the employees and the stress they are under and suggested acknowledging them.
> I had an experience at costco last week.  There was a line to get in the store but I had legit business at the optical dept so I walked in without a cart.  After I ordered my glasses I walked in to look around.  There was an employee directing cart traffic.  I engaged her in conversation about how busy it was, how she wouldn't be there if she didn't have to, etc.
> I told her I was going out to get in line and get a cart.  She gave me one (I guess someone had left it sitting around).  So my genuine interest in her paid off.
> When I saw the post yesterday from someone here who's in AU and how employees were basically being assaulted while stocking shelves, I was appalled.
> Just hope and pray for all of us.


I talked to some staff members on Monday when I went out for supplies at 4 different stores and the staff from two of those stores said they had been abused by customers. Also just this morning here in Australia, reports of women being targeted by men attacking them and stealing their groceries as they leave the shops. Violence against women in this country is just never ending. SMFH.


----------



## foosy

sdkitty said:


> We've been told not to be in large groups, not that we can't see anyone at all.  thanks for the advice but I'll talk to my CPA and see what she says


The recommendation is made to slow the spread of the virus. Any large gatherings are more likely to spread it quicker, but you don't need many people to infect or get infected. As a matter of fact, you may even get infected from a surface without anyone being around. Social responsibility is evaluating if those encounters with other people are really necessary. Of course this is your judgement call. If you do go, please remember that you need to keep at least 6ft apart.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Murphy47 said:


> It depends on where you live whether shelter in place applies to you. If you are under that order you are not supposed to go anywhere at all except to walk dogs or obtain emergency supplies I understand.
> If you need an appliance or a repair man you will have to call your companies and see what their policy is. In places where infection rate is low many repairs can be done.


Tell that to the idiots who are now playing outside.. I'm taking a full live youth lacrosse team playing a game with parents spectating. Goal scored and EVERYONE were giving each other high fives. wth?!

I was already shocked yesterday to see two young women walk up the street, window shopping and gossiping as if there's nothing amis, completely ignoring social distancing.  Nope that beats it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

TC1 said:


> I own a small retail business and let me tell you..this is taking a toll. Financially, mentally..you name it. Then I look out my window and see hoards of 60+ retireees meeting at a coffee shop for their daily chin wag sessions and just get so frustrated. We're all making ENORMOUS sacrifices and some people will just not comply.
> Grocery stores are constantly re-stocked. There is no need to panic buy, let alone stand in a CROWDED supermarket in huge lines for a can of green beans you don't want or need.


This... my elderly neighbour does this every morning with is mates. He is relatively fit and healthy for his 76 years, does canoeing and cycling, but his wife has a heart condition and not in the best of health. The other day he mentioned to me his concerns for his wife... and I said straight out... you need to stop going out socialising because you will be the death of her and or some of your friends.


----------



## Lilybarb

i*bella said:


> I've been carrying only bags that are easy to disinfect and launder, like nylon Longchamps and cotton Trader Joe's totes for groceries. Even the nylon Longchamp bags have leather handles though, so be sure to wipe those down.


I'm just throwing the bare necessities into a cb figuring at least it'll stay next to me & out of my hand.  Have also just taken my wallet, leaving my larger bag inside the car, dropped my keys in my pocket.  I get my mail at my PO box, entering the po with a kleenex, throw it away, exit with another.  Noticed a lady behind me doing same.


----------



## HauteMama

Things are just getting scary. Cases here jumped to 113 today, with community transmission in several places. Schools in the state are closed indefinitely. The only childcare center in town rented space in the public school, and they had to shut down today. The woman who runs it was crying today - her employees have no work, and she doesn't know if she will be able to pay them. Everything is closed - movie theaters, malls, water parks, restaurants, with no word on when anything will reopen. My son is a senior, and there may be no graduation ceremony. My mum is 80, and given that I work in the public school, I don't trust myself to be safe to be around her until two weeks have passed. Sadly, the odds are good that things will get worse before they get better.


----------



## Lilybarb

Question...Does anyone have any sort medical procedure scheduled in the near future?  I have a cervical radiofrequency ablation scheduled at the hospital on the 27th. I have the required driver to get me home (another concern). The procedure will take about 20 min but all in all a 2 hour ordeal. I'm kind of waiting to see if the doc cancels & so far he has not. I sure would like to get it over with & since it required a preauth, if I wait too long insurance will require another very painful procedure AGAIN (I've already endured that 3x's) prior to scheduling another ablation appointment.
Anyway, back to the original question, anyone w/upcoming procedures? Have the docs/hospitals cancelled?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Joeli7

Lilybarb said:


> Question...Does anyone have any sort medical procedure scheduled in the near future?  I have a cervical radiofrequency ablation scheduled at the hospital on the 27th. I have the required driver to get me home (another concern). The procedure will take about 20 min but all in all a 2 hour ordeal. I'm kind of waiting to see if the doc cancels & so far he has not. I sure would like to get it over with & since it required a preauth, if I wait too long insurance will require another very painful procedure AGAIN (I've already endured that 3x's) prior to scheduling another ablation appointment.
> Anyway, back to the original question, anyone w/upcoming procedures? Have the docs/hospitals cancelled?


Finger crossed you can get it done now. If not maybe the insurance company will waive their requirements given the extraordinary times. I'm in northern Europe and we already have medical staff infected and even dental procedures will be put on hold as the protective equipment must be available for healthcare workers. Your hospital probably has guidelines as to what goes ahead and what doesn't so maybe ask so you dont have to worry?


----------



## 2cello

My brother has prostate cancer and we were just told today that any new non-critical surgeries will not be added to the schedule.  If you are already scheduled or if your procedure won’t take up the operating room, it is allowed.  But this is driven by the governor so it is dependent on your state.  Were in Ohio.


----------



## Lilybarb

Joeli7 said:


> Finger crossed you can get it done now. If not maybe the insurance company will waive their requirements given the extraordinary times. I'm in northern Europe and we already have medical staff infected and even dental procedures will be put on hold as the protective equipment must be available for healthcare workers. Your hospital probably has guidelines as to what goes ahead and what doesn't so maybe ask so you dont have to worry?


Thank you - yes you're right, I should talk to my insurance prior to making a decision even if I don't hear from the doc & it's left up to me. Thanks for pointing out that they may bend their rules considering the current mayhem.


2cello said:


> My brother has prostate cancer and we were just told today that any new non-critical surgeries will not be added to the schedule.  If you are already scheduled or if your procedure won’t take up the operating room, it is allowed.  But this is driven by the governor so it is dependent on your state.  Were in Ohio.


 I should have included that this is an Atlanta GA hospital.   So very sorry regarding your brother.


----------



## Jktgal

What it's like now traveling from Heathrow to Beijing. Is this the future of travel?


----------



## Lilybarb

Jktgal said:


> What it's like now traveling from Heathrow to Beijing. Is this the future of travel?



Great post, sad as it is. Photos look like scenes from a movie. The calmness exhibited, the patience involved, comes through your photos.


----------



## Tuned83

I posted here when the thread started last Friday. Work has had to evolve more and it is likely things will continue to change. The door to our surgery is now locked. Patients have to ring to be let it, our reception staff having checked that they have no symptoms. All my appointments are now on the telephone. With each patient a computer algorithm calculates their risk of Covid-19 based on symptoms. If I need to see the patient they can come in and for their protection I have to wear a mask, gloves and an apron. 

I had a long chat with a friend who is an obstetrician in the east of England. Labour can't wait and they are seeing women who have fever and flu like symptoms without any protective clothing. Doctors are not being tested despite being at high risk of exposure and in turn passing on the virus. Several level headed pragmatic people are getting panicked and stressed. All I can say is God help us all. Take care everyone, stay home and stay safe.


----------



## PewPew

> According to the current severe coronavirus spreading situation, you need at least a box of n95 for you and your family. now I have some factory resources to get the n95 masks....contact me.



HOW DARE YOU take advantage of people during a world crisis!
There are so many scammers selling fake masks.
If you actually had factory contacts, you’d know the masks are going to medical facilities.
If you are selling specially supplies you’ve hoarded, may you be caught & prosecuted for price gouging. (The guy trying to do this with hand sanitizer got caught, his supply was donated & he’s getting prosecuted.)



Joeli7 said:


> .please let healthcare workers have the masks. They don't protect against the virus and there's a shortage of protective equipment everywhere.



This is a scammer, a new member trying to capitalize on peoples fears.


----------



## chicinthecity777

PewPew said:


> HOW DARE YOU take advantage of people during a world crisis!
> There are so many scammers selling fake masks.
> If you actually had factory contacts, you’d know the masks are going to medical facilities.
> If you are selling specially supplies you’ve hoarded, may you be caught & prosecuted for price gouging. (The guy trying to do this with hand sanitizer got caught, his supply was donated & he’s getting prosecuted.)
> 
> 
> 
> This is a scammer, a new member trying to capitalize on peoples fears.


You need to report the post for removal. I have reported it. More people report it, quicker the Mod will remove it.


----------



## Taimi

chicinthecity777 said:


> You need to report the post for removal. I have reported it. More people report it, quicker the Mod will remove it.


I reported it too some hours ago.


----------



## Laneige

All along I advocate wearing masks. Wear mask when u r sick or when immune is Low. I have been infected coUNTLESS TIMES when I took tube. Didn’t realised I was next to a chap with running nose n I get it the very same day. After 3x of such events which made me really sick, I started to wear mask or prepare mask when I’m near crowd n even people with flu but not wearing masks. It’s never a culture thing. It’d abt civil mindedness n being empathy. I wear one when I’m recovering to protect myself n also protect others from getting any from me.

I wash my hands but I don’t use hand sanitizer. Now I use both.
Because of my habits to stock up a bit of masks, I managed to find 180pcs+ at home but 150pcs is 1 ply. I bought them way before this covid n they r just things u can buy easily but now it’s so hard. I also started to sew my own mask so I can reuse the surgical mask longer by slotting it in between my hand made mask. I think it’s better than not wearing any because I watched the documentary abt flu pandemic during the war. The doc n Nurses began to wear masks (not sure made of leather or fabrics) but it was more effective than bare hands handling patients. Less were infected.

‘I try not to go out and I think it’s selfish to be travelling at this point of time. Esp to Europe or worse conditions places . Ppl go there n get infected n bring the diseases back home where medical staff r hardworking hard to save people. Selfish. irresponsible. Our country initially gave them 14days stay at home noTice n some might have purposely continue with their trip so that they can have 14days absent leave... Govt should have asked them to get no pay leave or deduct from their leave ....have friends that went overseas to country with known cases n just have birthdays party a wk or so later. People really don’t understand how bad things can get if anyone of them get infected. They r going to let others be in quarantine or in worries. So why go ahead with such things Liked celebration to put everyone at risks. It’s gd if nothing happened but what if someone in there was infected? I don’t think people will ‘die’ or be ill without a party but they will if they get infected during one. It’s abt making priorities n using common sense.

n I’m stopping to go to Temples for prayers but doesn’t mean I can’t at home. Flexible


----------



## Laneige

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but why is coronavirus any different or worse than the flu? It appears to affect the same demographic of people as the normal flu (elderly and/or those with underlying health conditions), and so far has a lower fatality rate than the normal flu, from what I've read. I'm genuinely having a hard time understanding the severity of it.


Covid19 can Attack beyond the respiratory system, filling up lungs in fluids n damaging lungs In a way even after recovering. Lung functioning dropped. Some have difficulTies working in previous jobs
There’s been cases where it’s initially mild n patients went to see 2-3x Doctors in a wk or so, only to escalate the conditions n soon go straight into icu. It’s not a joke.


Way in Feb I was already trying to source for things liked masks, gloves, vitamin. C , hand sanitizers , when masks shot up in prices I still get it because I think money can earn by. I need to protect myself, family and colleagues.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Cat.A said:


> II feel good in health but my soul is sick, .



Thank you for sharing this. I hope you and your countrymen find peace soon. We are told that the US is about 10 days behind Italy. I am terrified. Many people are being proactive now, but some still are not. There are still some people claiming it is a hoax and encouraging people to stay out on the streets. I'm not sure why they cannot understand. They just need to look at Italy.

Take care and may peace find you soon.


----------



## Joeli7

Tried two supermarkets yesterday and today, no TP.


----------



## mdcx

Some tp alternatives (not to be flushed): are panty liners or slim sanitary pads, and cotton makeup remover rounds. alternatives may need to be dampened for comfort e.g. spritz with water. Obviously sanitary disposal is critical - into a small plastic bag, tied off, then into a dedicated lined waste bin. Non-tp paper should not be flushed, this includes facial tissue.


----------



## gagabag

arnott said:


> I just got a call from my Doctor’s office today saying that instead of going in she’ll just talk to me on the phone! I’m actual relieved I don’t have to waste time travelling to her office!


This is what I have been doing now too for most of my patients. This is the new norm...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Vlad

Sorry about the face mask spam. F***ing dou**ebag opportunist spammers.


----------



## limom

There are tons of homemade version of masks on line/Facebook.
Are they effective?


----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


> There are tons of homemade version of masks on line/Facebook.
> Are they effective?


Immunosuppressed here. This is my understanding on the masks, but medical folks here please correct me if I'm wrong. 
The thin paper masks are better protection for others if *you* *are the one who is sick*. The n95 molded masks are better protection for you *if you are well & others may be sick *but are not generally recommended for the public because they have to be fitted for best protection.
Tho I do have both, they are not 100% effective and most people (those not in healthcare) are not aware of the needed precautions when putting them on, wearing them, taking them off, which can make them just a waste of time & useless for protection. Worn properly imho they beat nothing when going into a high risk situation.


----------



## Charles

I just wanted to say that as long as most people are vigilant about hand washing/disinfecting, and limiting contact...like we're all currently doing (I hope), this won't be a big deal.  So try not to get worked up or scared.  As of right now, there's only 10K cases in the US.  The US has 330 million people, so the infected are still SUPER, SUPER low.  A few more days of this and we should be fine.


----------



## JNH14

^^^ So refreshing to hear someone say something  positive-it's been nothing but panic driven by the media daily. It's so bad that I won't watch any news-period. It's just depressing and bad enough when you're stuck at home.


----------



## Lilybarb

Charles said:


> I just wanted to say that as long as most people are vigilant about hand washing/disinfecting, and limiting contact...like we're all currently doing (I hope), this won't be a big deal.  So try not to get worked up or scared.  As of right now, there's only 10K cases in the US.  The US has 330 million people, so the infected are still SUPER, SUPER low.  A few more days of this and we should be fine.


Hope so!  I can't help but wonder how many folks who are really panicked by this virus do not bother to get a seasonal flu shot, or the young people who aren't listening to basic precautions - do they see parents who won't take a simple precautionary flu vaccine, even to protect _others? _Perhaps this pandemic will encourage those who have refused the flu vaccine to get them in the future and save some of _those_ lives we lose annually.


----------



## sdkitty

mdcx said:


> Some tp alternatives (not to be flushed): are panty liners or slim sanitary pads, and cotton makeup remover rounds. alternatives may need to be dampened for comfort e.g. spritz with water. Obviously sanitary disposal is critical - into a small plastic bag, tied off, then into a dedicated lined waste bin. Non-tp paper should not be flushed, this includes facial tissue.


you can't flush kleenex?  why?


----------



## doni

Charles said:


> I just wanted to say that as long as most people are vigilant about hand washing/disinfecting, and limiting contact...like we're all currently doing (I hope), this won't be a big deal.  So try not to get worked up or scared.  As of right now, there's only 10K cases in the US.  The US has 330 million people, so the infected are still SUPER, SUPER low.  A few more days of this and we should be fine.



It IS already a big deal.

In Madrid now a person is dying of corona every 15 minutes. In Bérgamo they have no capacity to bury their dead.

I very much hope the US is spared. But we all think it won’t get to us, until it does. No need to panic, but I wish we had been better informed and prepared, and information will help us to. The only measures known to work are the ones being applied in China and other Asian countries (Taiwan, Japan...). Let’s hope Europe and the US will be able to react to put a break on this.


----------



## sdkitty

doni said:


> It IS already a big deal.
> 
> In Madrid now a person is dying of corona every 15 minutes. In Bérgamo they have no capacity to bury their dead.
> 
> I very much hope the US is spared. But we all think it won’t get to us, until it does.
> The only measures known to work are the ones being applied in China and other Asian countries (Taiwan, Japan...). I hope Europe and the US will be able to react to put a break on this.


from what we hear in CA nothing is going to change in a couple of weeks.  governor said he thinks schools will be closed for rest of school year.  we fear every time something like this is said, there will be more rushing for TP and food.


----------



## babypanda

Charles said:


> I just wanted to say that as long as most people are vigilant about hand washing/disinfecting, and limiting contact...like we're all currently doing (I hope), this won't be a big deal.  So try not to get worked up or scared.  As of right now, there's only 10K cases in the US.  The US has 330 million people, so the infected are still SUPER, SUPER low.  A few more days of this and we should be fine.


I agree with you regarding sanitation but I must add that the official US numbers are way below the reality. And the reason is they don’t have enough testing kits. I read that there is only 250 persons for every million being tested. I know a lady who went to get tested after 4 days of fever and they sent her back home without testing (in the Woodlands TX)


----------



## limom

My new favorite insta page:
Won’t be watching prime time cnn the same way anymore.
See this Instagram video by @chrisccuomo


----------



## Swanky

US numbers aren't up to date/accurate IMO really, considering how few people have been tested vs our # of population.  Hopefully it's not as bad as trending. . .


----------



## Aminu

Charles said:


> I just wanted to say that as long as most people are vigilant about hand washing/disinfecting, and limiting contact...like we're all currently doing (I hope), this won't be a big deal.  So try not to get worked up or scared.  As of right now, there's only 10K cases in the US.  The US has 330 million people, so the infected are still SUPER, SUPER low.  A few more days of this and we should be fine.


Whilst I applaud your valiant optimism, the US is still weeks behind Europe. In the UK, they're predicting infections will peak May-June. Keep doing all the right things, we'll all get through this eventually.


----------



## limom

Aminu said:


> Whilst I applaud your valiant optimism, the US is still weeks behind Europe. In the UK, they're predicting infections will peak May-June. Keep doing all the right things, we'll all get through this eventually.


Agreed we can reverse the trend and flatten the curve.
We are all in together.


----------



## Joeli7

sdkitty said:


> you can't flush kleenex?  why?


Kleenex and kitchen towels aren't designed to dissolve the way toilet paper is. Have you seen the London fatbergs clogging their sewers and weighing in at several tons? That's part cooking oil and part wet wipes, Kleenex etc that should not be flushed.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Vlad said:


> Sorry about the face mask spam. F***ing dou**ebag opportunist spammers.



Vlad, you're a rock star!


----------



## BittyMonkey

jello_1955 said:


> Did your test results come back?


No. It's either negative or they lost it, because it didn't show up in my online medical portal either. But I am doing better so it probably doesn't matter. I think it's very likely I went after I have mostly recovered and it turned out negative. Either way I would take the same precautions as apparently you can get it twice.

ETA: There is another option. Having been in the lab business, there is a lab result called 'equivocal'. That means that the analyzer can't determine whether it is positive or negative definitively. Equivocal would need to be treated as 'weak positive'. But if there are no workflows in place then I could see all equivocal results being assumed invalid or negative.

Long story short, we may have tests, but the workflows surrounding notification and follow up are inadequate.


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> you can't flush kleenex?  why?



It doesn’t come apart like tP and will clog the pipes.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I'm so dam frustrated where I live, I had to go out yesterday to try & get groceries & I had to go to three supermarkets just to get what I need. F**K the social distancing seems to be the moto here! I had trolleys rammed into me & people standing right behind me, people standing in isle's that were empty & talking on their dam phones clogging up isle's.

Thanks to those who "Panic Bought" the average person cannot get the basic essentials without going to at least 2 maybe 3 supermarkets. Supermarkets have limits on products too, depending what chain you shop at, the restrictions vary. Empty shelves everywhere.


----------



## doloresmia

I personally believe it isn’t helpful to play the odds and say the likelihood of me being infected is low. Someone on CNN said yesterday, please behave AS IF you are infected and could transmit the disease to others. In this period where we don’t have a vaccine, treatment or a medical and funeral system prepared for the numbers, the best we do for everyone around us is literally nothing, aka stay home don’t be a point of infection.


----------



## babypanda

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so dam frustrated where I live, I had to go out yesterday to try & get groceries & I had to go to three supermarkets just to get what I need. F**K the social distancing seems to be the moto here! I had trolleys rammed into me & people standing right behind me, people standing in isle's that were empty & talking on their dam phones clogging up isle's.
> 
> Thanks to those who "Panic Bought" the average person cannot get the basic essentials without going to at least 2 maybe 3 supermarkets. Supermarkets have limits on products too, depending what chain you shop at, the restrictions vary. Empty shelves everywhere.


I advise you to go to the supermarket early (opening hour). I chatted with the staff and they usually restock at night. I went at 7.15 AM to Kroger today and found everything I needed (including TP)


----------



## fabuleux

mdcx said:


> Some tp alternatives (not to be flushed): are panty liners or slim sanitary pads, and cotton makeup remover rounds. alternatives may need to be dampened for comfort e.g. spritz with water. Obviously sanitary disposal is critical - into a small plastic bag, tied off, then into a dedicated lined waste bin. Non-tp paper should not be flushed, this includes facial tissue.


Or just use your shower to clean your butt!
#bidetstyle


----------



## sdkitty

Joeli7 said:


> Kleenex and kitchen towels aren't designed to dissolve the way toilet paper is. Have you seen the London fatbergs clogging their sewers and weighing in at several tons? That's part cooking oil and part wet wipes, Kleenex etc that should not be flushed.


oh, knew that about paper towels but not about tissues


----------



## whateve

I live in one of the three states that are most impacted. In my geographical area there are 9 cases, 1 in one county, 3 in another, and 5 in mine. The fifth case is someone over 65 who got it from someone who was infected. Still my county isn't asking people to stay home, nor businesses to close. They say they don't want to cause economic problems for the businesses. The county with 3 cases has a shelter in place order.


----------



## SakuraSakura

How is everybody doing today? Play with your handbags, watch some television and talk to your loved ones. Please don't watch the news everyday - there's no reason to. It'll make you more anxious and paranoid.


----------



## babypanda

whateve said:


> I live in one of the three states that are most impacted. In my geographical area there are 9 cases, 1 in one county, 3 in another, and 5 in mine. The fifth case is someone over 65 who got it from someone who was infected. Still my county isn't asking people to stay home, nor businesses to close. They say they don't want to cause economic problems for the businesses. The county with 3 cases has a shelter in place order.


That’s really scary. I understand that this is affecting a lot of businesses but if everyone would just agree to lock up for 2 weeks together we’d be done so much faster and business can resume. The governments are only dragging this longer by being so slow to take action


----------



## foosy

I am concerned due to disinformation being circulated:
- Disinformation pertaining to the severity of the illness and how quickly it will go away:
for example - this is already over in China, no new cases - false. It is not over in China. Yesterday they did not report new cases, today they have cases and even quite a few deaths;
or - as long as gatherings are not forbidden, I can go on with my life/work. You can, but you are putting yourself and others at risk;​- Disinformation about who this virus impacts:
for example  - It does not impact African Americans - false;
or -  only elders are at risk - false. elders are the most at risk but population between ages 40 and 52 are the ones in most critical conditions;​I am aware that we need to reassure people because some people tend to panic, but disinformation that leads to wrong behavior in those times is only going to make this more difficult and lengthy. Act responsibly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm on my 9th day of self quarantine.  Yesterday was bad, I honestly thought if I have to do this much longer I'll go BatSh** crazy.  Today is better.  I decided to make a big pot of spaghetti to share with my son's family. I'll leave it at the front door and he'll pick it up after work.  

I read a piece about combatting depression during isolation, and one of the things it suggested was to do at least one productive thing a day.  So that's my plan......maybe.


----------



## maryg1

doni said:


> In Bérgamo they have no capacity to bury their dead.


The video that is circulating now with the Army trucks in Bergamo to take the coffins that can’t be buried in the local cemetery is quite scary


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm on my 9th day of self quarantine.  Yesterday was bad, I honestly thought if I have to do this much longer I'll go BatSh** crazy.  Today is better.  I decided to make a big pot of spaghetti to share with my son's family. I'll leave it at the front door and he'll pick it up after work.
> 
> I read a piece about combatting depression during isolation, and one of the things it suggested was to do at least one productive thing a day.  So that's my plan......maybe.


Are you home all by yourself? That would be so hard. I've got my husband to keep me company.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

babypanda said:


> I advise you to go to the supermarket early (opening hour). I chatted with the staff and they usually restock at night. I went at 7.15 AM to Kroger today and found everything I needed (including TP)



I DON'T live in the US???? Not everyone on this Forum does.

And I'm certainly not going to Que in line at 5 am in the morning with hundreds, if not thousands of people waiting for the supermarket to open. I don't need toilet paper, I'm good for a while, it's my basic staple food that I have a hard time trying to get. There is alot of food I cannot eat due to my compromised immune system, certain food will make me sick, so I stick with what isn't making me sick which is bland, although I still have constant nausea. At least I'm not bringing it back up.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, I forgot to add that my beloved granddaughter is on her way to LAX from New Zealand.  Am glad she's headed home, but am terrified for her.  Any positive thoughts sent her way would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

babypanda said:


> That’s really scary. I understand that this is affecting a lot of businesses but if everyone would just agree to lock up for 2 weeks together we’d be done so much faster and business can resume. The governments are only dragging this longer by being so slow to take action


I think it could potentially get much worse. We have a large number of undocumented immigrants in our county. What if they are afraid to seek medical help?


lovlouisvuitton said:


> I DON'T live in the US???? Not everyone on this Forum does.
> 
> And I'm certainly not going to Que in line at 5 am in the morning with hundreds, if not thousands of people waiting for the supermarket to open. I don't need toilet paper, I'm good for a while, it's my basic staple food that I have a hard time trying to get. There is alot of food I cannot eat due to my compromised immune system, certain food will make me sick, so I stick with what isn't making me sick, although I still have constant nausea. At least I'm not bringing it back.


Can you get things delivered?


----------



## sdkitty

SakuraSakura said:


> How is everybody doing today? Play with your handbags, watch some television and talk to your loved ones. Please don't watch the news everyday - there's no reason to. It'll make you more anxious and paranoid.


I had a couple of errands to do today.  driving in the car I usually listen to talk radio (NPR or MSNBC).  Today I couldn't take any more and listened to music.  Nice change.


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I DON'T live in the US???? Not everyone on this Forum does.
> 
> And I'm certainly not going to Que in line at 5 am in the morning with hundreds, if not thousands of people waiting for the supermarket to open. I don't need toilet paper, I'm good for a while, it's my basic staple food that I have a hard time trying to get. There is alot of food I cannot eat due to my compromised immune system, certain food will make me sick which is bland food, so I stick with what isn't making me sick, although I still have constant nausea. At least I'm not bringing it back.


hope things get better for you soon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> I think it could potentially get much worse. We have a large number of undocumented immigrants in our county. What if they are afraid to seek medical help?
> 
> Can you get things delivered?



Nope - No delivery service is running, they stopped it.

And the food I buy isn't available to buy online, so I have no choice but to go to the store. I only need Milk weekly now. Which they have limits on now - But, I have lifelong milk just encase.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

whateve said:


> Are you home all by yourself? That would be so hard. I've got my husband to keep me company.



Yep, I'm on my own.  My husband died of cancer 6 years, 2 months and 19 days ago.  I miss him.  He was amazing.  We'd been rescuing dogs for over 20 years, it was our passion.  When we knew he was dying, he insisted we get 2 puppies.  We already had 4 elderly dogs  we'd adopted, and I just didn't think I was up to it.  He won.  The joy those puppies gave him in the last year of his life was priceless.  And, the comfort and joy they've given me since his death is, too.

So yes, I'm alone, but I have amazing furry little companions!


----------



## babypanda

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I DON'T live in the US???? Not everyone on this Forum does.
> 
> And I'm certainly not going to Que in line at 5 am in the morning with hundreds, if not thousands of people waiting for the supermarket to open. I don't need toilet paper, I'm good for a while, it's my basic staple food that I have a hard time trying to get. There is alot of food I cannot eat due to my compromised immune system, certain food will make me sick, so I stick with what isn't making me sick which is bland, although I still have constant nausea. At least I'm not bringing it back up.


I didn’t assume you live in the US. But my point was that there is no shortage of food. They are restocking the shelves constantly. Maybe ask your local stores at what time they restock their shelves. Also I didn’t have to queue at all. Just walked in and had to wait a bit longer then usual at checkout. Wish you all the best. Everyone is stressed out but we’ll get through this


----------



## Mrs.Z

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, I'm on my own.  My husband died of cancer 6 years, 2 months and 19 days ago.  I miss him.  He was amazing.  We'd been rescuing dogs for over 20 years, it was our passion.  When we knew he was dying, he insisted we get 2 puppies.  We already had 4 elderly dogs  we'd adopted, and I just didn't think I was up to it.  He won.  The joy those puppies gave him in the last year of his life was priceless.  And, the comfort and joy they've given me since his death is, too.
> 
> So yes, I'm alone, but I have amazing furry little companions!


So sweet....I have a rescue Blenheim Cav and now a 10 week old Cav puppy so I guess it’s working out that I’m staying home all day but she’s messing with our sleep.  Lack of sleep and cabin fever are wearing on me.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Nope - No delivery service is running, they stopped it.
> 
> And the food I buy isn't available to buy online, so I have no choice but to go to the store. I only need Milk weekly now. Which they have limits on now - But, I have lifelong milk just encase.


I’m annoyed for you, sorry!  There is enough to go around, I keep waiting for the panic buying to level off.  Then I hope our stores will start delivering again, which is really the safest option!


----------



## etk123

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that my beloved granddaughter is on her way to LAX from New Zealand.  Am glad she's headed home, but am terrified for her.  Any positive thoughts sent her way would be greatly appreciated.


My daughter came home from her abroad semester last Friday. She flew through London and Newark (NY). She’s been self quarantining. She’s happy and healthy with no symptoms. Best wishes to your granddaughter!


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, I'm on my own.  My husband died of cancer 6 years, 2 months and 19 days ago.  I miss him.  He was amazing.  We'd been rescuing dogs for over 20 years, it was our passion.  When we knew he was dying, he insisted we get 2 puppies.  We already had 4 elderly dogs  we'd adopted, and I just didn't think I was up to it.  He won.  The joy those puppies gave him in the last year of his life was priceless.  And, the comfort and joy they've given me since his death is, too.
> 
> So yes, I'm alone, but I have amazing furry little companions!


I'm so sorry for your loss. Your fur babies are adorable. Are they Cavalier King Charles Spaniels? They are one of my favorite breeds, although I've never had any.

ETA: I just noticed your user name!


----------



## foosy




----------



## doni

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm on my 9th day of self quarantine.  Yesterday was bad, I honestly thought if I have to do this much longer I'll go BatSh** crazy.  Today is better.  I decided to make a big pot of spaghetti to share with my son's family. I'll leave it at the front door and he'll pick it up after work.
> 
> I read a piece about combatting depression during isolation, and one of the things it suggested was to do at least one productive thing a day.  So that's my plan......maybe.


Hang on there. What a nice idea to do something productive. My dad is also on his own, and he is playing a lot of bridge online.


----------



## Shelby33

Latest CDC info is very scary.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, I'm on my own.  My husband died of cancer 6 years, 2 months and 19 days ago.  I miss him.  He was amazing.  We'd been rescuing dogs for over 20 years, it was our passion.  When we knew he was dying, he insisted we get 2 puppies.  We already had 4 elderly dogs  we'd adopted, and I just didn't think I was up to it.  He won.  The joy those puppies gave him in the last year of his life was priceless.  And, the comfort and joy they've given me since his death is, too.
> 
> So yes, I'm alone, but I have amazing furry little companions!


Love your babies. If you need to talk or anything my pm are open.


----------



## Aminu

babypanda said:


> That’s really scary. I understand that this is affecting a lot of businesses but if everyone would just agree to lock up for 2 weeks together we’d be done so much faster and business can resume. The governments are only dragging this longer by being so slow to take action


Being on lock down for 2 weeks is not nearly enough to stop this pandemic - you're going to have to mentally prepare yourself for several months of this, just like in China. Obviously the more seriously people take this and the more diligently everyone follows the advice, the fewer lives will be lost. In the UK, the Government is hopeful that the measures we're taking will keep deaths below 20,000. There have been 144 so far. It will not be business as usual in 2 weeks time, or even in 2 months time. All we can do is try to slow it down whilst they develop a vaccine.


----------



## Shelby33

I am more scared now, 38% of US hospitalizations are ages 20 to 54. This will go on for much longer than two weeks. Germany is now testing a vaccine but it will be some time.


----------



## bella89

Just a heads up but at least the supermarkets in my area (suburbs outside Philly) are opening up at 7 AM tomorrow and are only letting in people 65+ for the first few hours.  I think this is great.


----------



## limom

I made my teenager read this article.
A family devastated by the virus in the USA. No firewall.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/...gaGFB-GYOTmC9tQiabx-X9W5pfty9ES3BEHrjKJhbNqPs


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> I made my teenager read this article.
> A family devastated by the virus in the USA. No firewall.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/...gaGFB-GYOTmC9tQiabx-X9W5pfty9ES3BEHrjKJhbNqPs


That's heartbreaking.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mrs.Z, she's adorable!  They don't call them "comfort spaniels" for nothing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Your fur babies are adorable. Are they Cavalier King Charles Spaniels? They are one of my favorite breeds, although I've never had any.
> 
> ETA: I just noticed your user name!



They are, and they're litter sisters.  The only time they scuffle is deciding who gets to sleep in my head.


----------



## IntheOcean

limom said:


> I made my teenager read this article.
> A family devastated by the virus in the USA. No firewall.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/...gaGFB-GYOTmC9tQiabx-X9W5pfty9ES3BEHrjKJhbNqPs


Oh god that's terrible news.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Joeli7 said:


> Tried two supermarkets yesterday and today, no TP.


We have tons here in the Midwest, I wish I could send you some ..


----------



## SakuraSakura

sdkitty said:


> I had a couple of errands to do today.  driving in the car I usually listen to talk radio (NPR or MSNBC).  Today I couldn't take any more and listened to music.  Nice change.



That's fantastic to hear that you're changing it up! Music has really been helping me through this. I've been working on some assignments while listening to music; even this basic action eases my anxiety.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

doni said:


> Hang on there. What a nice idea to do something productive. My dad is also on his own, and he is playing a lot of bridge online.



I've played so much solitaire, I don't even have to pay that much attention and I still win.  Need to switch to something else.  How's your dad holding up?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ugh! I was reading today about the spring breakers that are in Miami. They interviewed a person who said he didn’t care if he got it, that it wasn’t going to ruin his spring break.its so frustrating going through this and not having people take it seriously....


----------



## Tuned83

The British government is saying lockdown with markedly reduced social gathering and mixing for at least 3 months and then review. We are in this for the long haul...


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! I was reading today about the spring breakers that are in Miami. They interviewed a person who said he didn’t care if he got it, that it wasn’t going to ruin his spring break.its so frustrating going through this and not having people take it seriously....


I saw that. It's shameful.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## meepabeep

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! I was reading today about the spring breakers that are in Miami. They interviewed a person who said he didn’t care if he got it, that it wasn’t going to ruin his spring break.its so frustrating going through this and not having people take it seriously....



I saw that (or another similar one). Several kids interviewed saying something similar to this "Like, it's really messing with my spring break. I think they're, like, blowing this out of proportion. Like, blah, blah, like blah." ..."I'm, like, just going to party anyway, until they shut things down."

Needless to say, I'm very angry right now.


----------



## Mrs.Z

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! I was reading today about the spring breakers that are in Miami. They interviewed a person who said he didn’t care if he got it, that it wasn’t going to ruin his spring break.its so frustrating going through this and not having people take it seriously....


Ugh, does he have a parent or loved one who can call him and tell him what an utter dumb s$%& he is ....their brains are not fully formed.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lilybarb said:


> Immunosuppressed here. This is my understanding on the masks, but medical folks here please correct me if I'm wrong.
> The thin paper masks are better protection for others if *you* *are the one who is sick*. The n95 molded masks are better protection for you *if you are well & others may be sick *but are not generally recommended for the public because they have to be fitted for best protection.
> Tho I do have both, they are not 100% effective and most people (those not in healthcare) are not aware of the needed precautions when putting them on, wearing them, taking them off, which can make them just a waste of time & useless for protection. Worn properly imho they beat nothing when going into a high risk situation.


Paper masks after a certain period of time become moist from expired breathing and lose their efficiency.  stay in if possible.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> It doesn’t come apart like tP and will clog the pipes.


Not only that, but also the wipes that supposedly are "flushable."   My plumber said you would to believe how many clogs he removes.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mrs.Z said:


> Ugh, does he have a parent or loved one who can call him and tell him what an utter dumb s$%& he is ....their brains are not fully formed.


I know! I don’t want to have to do this forever and I cannot believe they weren’t told it was a bad idea...the picture had tons of people on the beach ...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! I was reading today about the spring breakers that are in Miami. They interviewed a person who said he didn’t care if he got it, that it wasn’t going to ruin his spring break.its so frustrating going through this and not having people take it seriously....



I've seen some of those people interviewed on TV.  They're selfish, ignorant, and downright stupid.   They could spread it to other people, especially when they get home.  They're too stupid to care.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mrs.Z said:


> So sweet....I have a rescue Blenheim Cav and now a 10 week old Cav puppy so I guess it’s working out that I’m staying home all day but she’s messing with our sleep.  Lack of sleep and cabin fever are wearing on me.


Oh  my goodness. Cuteness overload.


----------



## Tootsie17

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, I'm on my own.  My husband died of cancer 6 years, 2 months and 19 days ago.  I miss him.  He was amazing.  We'd been rescuing dogs for over 20 years, it was our passion.  When we knew he was dying, he insisted we get 2 puppies.  We already had 4 elderly dogs  we'd adopted, and I just didn't think I was up to it.  He won.  The joy those puppies gave him in the last year of his life was priceless.  And, the comfort and joy they've given me since his death is, too.
> 
> So yes, I'm alone, but I have amazing furry little companions!



So sorry for your loss.  I am a widow also. (5 years this March 26th)  My husband was a firefighter killed in the line of duty. It is a little lonely, but I have two cats that are absolutely my BFFs. They give me a reason to get up and get going each morning. Mainly, I'm needed to open the cans of cat food.


----------



## meepabeep

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I've seen some of those people interviewed on TV.  They're selfish, ignorant, and downright stupid.   They could spread it to other people, especially when they get home.  They're too stupid to care.



Yep. And there are plenty of older people like that too. My downstairs neighbors have been partying like they always do. Granted, it's only a few people at time, not a a huge crowd, but still.


----------



## Vintage Leather

My county was planning on waiting until after the St. Paddy's bar crawls to close the bars.  Fortunately, the governor overrode them, but it's terrifying. Instead of gathering in bars, they are gathering on the beaches. And no one's observing personal space.

I can understand the fear. Almost half our population in my county is currently employed in the tourism economy, and many of them are considered independent contractors. So no work, no idea when they'll get work again, no sick pay... This stat doesn't count the sales associates, the bartenders and related businesses for whom tourist are their primary customers.

So we have a lot of people who are near a breaking point, acting stupid because they are terrified and thinking that it's going to be much worse before it's better. 

Maybe the mayor and county government shouldn't have spent 650 million on tourism promotion...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

meepabeep said:


> Yep. And there are plenty of older people like that too. My downstairs neighbors have been partying like they always do. Granted, it's only a few people at time, not a a huge crowd, but still.



It's such a shame when people are like that and you can't do anything about it.  If you say anything to them, they'll say you're the bad one for complaining.


----------



## bag-mania

The governor of Florida has finally closed the beaches. He should have done it days ago but I guess better late than never. With the bars and clubs closed maybe the obnoxious spring break kids will pack up and go home.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tootsie17 said:


> So sorry for your loss.  I am a widow also. (5 years this March 26th)  My husband was a firefighter killed in the line of duty. It is a little lonely, but I have two cats that are absolutely my BFFs. They give me a reason to get up and get going each morning. Mainly, I'm needed to open the cans of cat food.



Tootsie, that's how I feel about my pups.  There have been plenty of days they were my reason for living.  I had to laugh earlier today.  I'm starting to run out of a few grocery items, but I have 4 spare bags of dog food!


----------



## MorgLaw

Tootsie17 said:


> So sorry for your loss.  I am a widow also. (5 years this March 26th)  My husband was a firefighter killed in the line of duty. It is a little lonely, but I have two cats that are absolutely my BFFs. They give me a reason to get up and get going each morning. Mainly, I'm needed to open the cans of cat food.


You are so strong women! You have a lot to teach! Both of the stories are amazing  be strong!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

whateve said:


> Are you home all by yourself? That would be so hard. I've got my husband to keep me company.


I am home all by myself. Well, I have my pets but they don't talk much, ha ha!. And I don't have antenna tv, cable tv, or internet, just my cell phone and a bunch of books. I'm lucky though that I'm still going in to work every day. There are only 4 of us in the building at any given time and we stay far out of sight of one another but I don't feel lonely there.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

For cats lovers.
The caption translates “what? you are going to stay in my house for many days!!!!”


----------



## TC1

Many of our grocery stores here are also opening an hour early for seniors and people with disabilities to shop. That way the most stock is out and the stores are the cleanest. I think its wonderful!.


----------



## etoupebirkin

PSA:
Mitre did a white paper on slowing the spread of COVID-19. There's scary statistics in there.
Sharing the link because it's important. Mitre is VERY reputable.

https://www.mitre.org/publications/...V_KWN0I0Kca0gfDZfupo3LVWgt7K6WJUtA2uJASoBOZ0#


----------



## Storm702

LVlvoe_bug said:


> We have tons here in the Midwest, I wish I could send you some ..


Where at?! I'm  in IL & it's been out the last 5 times I went, and at different stores. I even tried Menards, Farm & Fleet, & Home Depot!


----------



## SakuraSakura

bella89 said:


> Just a heads up but at least the supermarkets in my area (suburbs outside Philly) are opening up at 7 AM tomorrow and are only letting in people 65+ for the first few hours.  I think this is great.



If I need to go out in the next while I'm going out super early. It lessens the risk of exposure.


----------



## SakuraSakura

meepabeep said:


> Yep. And there are plenty of older people like that too. My downstairs neighbors have been partying like they always do. Granted, it's only a few people at time, not a a huge crowd, but still.


My friends dad has asthma while her mother just finished chemo therapy... they're not taking this seriously whatsoever.


----------



## bag-mania

Ford, GM, and Tesla are looking into the possibility of manufacturing ventilators and other medical equipment in their factories to help. They have suspended producing autos for the time being.


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> Ford, GM, and Tesla are looking into the possibility of manufacturing ventilators in their factories to help. They have suspended producing autos for the time being.


That would be great!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Storm702 said:


> Where at?! I'm  in IL & it's been out the last 5 times I went, and at different stores. I even tried Menards, Farm & Fleet, & Home Depot!


Do you have woodmans near you?  Check there or Walgreens?


----------



## whateve

Tootsie17 said:


> So sorry for your loss.  I am a widow also. (5 years this March 26th)  My husband was a firefighter killed in the line of duty. It is a little lonely, but I have two cats that are absolutely my BFFs. They give me a reason to get up and get going each morning. Mainly, I'm needed to open the cans of cat food.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Your husband was a hero.

Pets are a great solace. I used to have many but now all I have is a giant tortoise. I still have to get up every morning to open his house but he doesn't need me to feed him. During the summer, he doesn't use his house and doesn't need me at all.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> Ford, GM, and Tesla are looking into the possibility of manufacturing ventilators and other medical equipment in their factories to help. They have suspended producing autos for the time being.


I read where a liquor distillery was making hand sanitizer and delivering it to places at no charge...I like how companies are getting creative to help......


----------



## Storm702

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you have woodmans near you?  Check there or Walgreens?


I do. I'm  going on a mission to every store by me. I will not back down. I will not give up. I'm not taking no for an answer tomorrow! I will find toilet paper!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Storm702 said:


> I do. I'm  going on a mission to every store by me. I will not back down. I will not give up. I'm not taking no for an answer tomorrow! I will find toilet paper!


Woodmans was stocked with toilet paper, paper towels and kleenex.....I can’t find hand sanitizer or disinfecting wipes anywhere.


----------



## arnott

I like how some musicians are playing music on Instagram to entertain the people in isolation.   Here's Rob Thomas and Brian May!    Social Distance Sessions!


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I read where a liquor distillery was making hand sanitizer and delivering it to places at no charge...I like how companies are getting creative to help......



Yes. It’s the kind of thing they did during World War II. And this is a war for sure.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, EB, that's important and reliable information.


----------



## sdkitty

I was at costco this morning.  didn't know (even though I checked media reports online) they had opened early.  I don't know how these other people knew.  maybe they called to ask.
all the TP was gone and everyone had paper towels in their carts.  I was in the optical dept picking up glasses.  the SA said she sees a lot of people who are in there every day - hoarders.  Very discouraging.  I'll try again tomorrow earlier.  Good news is they apparently have plenty of food.


----------



## Tootsie17

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tootsie, that's how I feel about my pups.  There have been plenty of days they were my reason for living.  I had to laugh earlier today.  I'm starting to run out of a few grocery items, but I have 4 spare bags of dog food!



Heaven forbid I run out of cat food. My alpha cats would grab the car keys and drive themselves to the store and dare anybody to say one word to them. They are my children with four legs.  Please stay safe and in good spirit.


----------



## Tootsie17

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Your husband was a hero.
> 
> Pets are a great solace. I used to have many but now all I have is a giant tortoise. I still have to get up every morning to open his house but he doesn't need me to feed him. During the summer, he doesn't use his house and doesn't need me at all.



Thank you and please stay safe.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Storm702 said:


> Where at?! I'm  in IL & it's been out the last 5 times I went, and at different stores. I even tried Menards, Farm & Fleet, & Home Depot!


Not sure if you saw the Chicago mayor extended school closing....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tootsie, that's how I feel about my pups.  There have been plenty of days they were my reason for living.  I had to laugh earlier today.  I'm starting to run out of a few grocery items, but I have 4 spare bags of dog food!


I went out and bought my dog tons of treats today for fear petsmart will close. Plus a plush toy.....


----------



## Lilybarb

Mrs.Z said:


> So sweet....I have a rescue Blenheim Cav and now a 10 week old Cav puppy so I guess it’s working out that I’m staying home all day but she’s messing with our sleep.  Lack of sleep and cabin fever are wearing on me.


New baby love!!!! It will get better...but do wish they would stay that size & that cute!
Our pets are such gifts...gifts of grand distraction & we sure welcome _that!_


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I went out and bought my dog tons of treats today for fear petsmart will close. Plus a plush toy.....


didn't think we had to worry about pet food.....can always order online?


----------



## Lilybarb

And God bless the research physicians and epidemiologists! @Aminu


----------



## Vintage Leather

sdkitty said:


> didn't think we had to worry about pet food.....can always order online?



Chewy is currently running slow - usually it takes two days to get an order, and this week it took 8 days.

 Max also got a new toy because the Knight is home from school - which is seriously messing with Max’s nap schedule!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I've seen some of those people interviewed on TV.  They're selfish, ignorant, and downright stupid.   They could spread it to other people, especially when they get home.  They're too stupid to care.


And they haven't lived through really bad circumstances yet, they have no point of reference. No sense of mortality.


----------



## PewPew

*What a horrid, ignorant selfish person!!!!!!!* 
_______________________________
*Avengers star Evangeline Lily outrages fans after refusing to self-isolate because she 'values freedom' and dismisses coronavirus as 'respiratory flu'*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ages-fans-revealing-refuses-self-isolate.html


----------



## Lilybarb

Ye 


Vintage Leather said:


> Chewy is currently running slow - usually it takes two days to get an order, and this week it took 8 days.
> 
> Max also got a new toy because the Knight is home from school - which is seriously messing with Max’s nap schedule!!


Yes, Chewy is ordinarily sooo fast but when I placed my order I immediately received an email stating they were delivering in 6-9 days. I ordered (I think) on Monday & have not gotten it yet so it appears we need to order way before we run out.


----------



## Lilybarb

PewPew said:


> *What a horrid, ignorant selfish person!!!!!!!*
> _______________________________
> *Avengers star Evangeline Lily outrages fans after refusing to self-isolate because she 'values freedom' and dismisses coronavirus as 'respiratory flu'*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ages-fans-revealing-refuses-self-isolate.html


Is the Daily Mail dependable? I don't know.
If she said this...well, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Shelby33

What are those of you with children old enough to understand doing/saying? Mine are early 20's, one with ASD and one with anxiety disorder. My daughter, the one with anxiety has been fascinated by any type of virus since age 8 so you can imagine how she is learning all she can about this. She is always near tears and my son is very scared. They lost their Dad a few weeks ago, he always knew how to make them feel better and I just don't. For one thing my daughter knows more than me, and there's nothing I can say. I just tell them we are ok (are we though?) we will stay inside, (can I though?) but I'm really overwhelmed. More than half of the cases in MA are in my county. Now I read that almost 40% of hospitalizations are ages 20 to 54. I had been sending them to stores! Sorry for the rambling...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

PewPew said:


> *What a horrid, ignorant selfish person!!!!!!!*
> _______________________________
> *Avengers star Evangeline Lily outrages fans after refusing to self-isolate because she 'values freedom' and dismisses coronavirus as 'respiratory flu'*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ages-fans-revealing-refuses-self-isolate.html


40 years old? Too old to be that stupid, imho.
It is going to take a celebrity to die for the masses to wake up....
During the AIDS crisis, a lot of people did not care about the victims until Rock Hudson and of course Ryan White...
Haven’t we learned anything?


----------



## limom

Shelby33 said:


> What are those of you with children old enough to understand doing/saying? Mine are early 20's, one with ASD and one with anxiety disorder. My daughter, the one with anxiety has been fascinated by any type of virus since age 8 so you can imagine how she is learning all she can about this. She is always near tears and my son is very scared. They lost their Dad a few weeks ago, he always knew how to make them feel better and I just don't. For one thing my daughter knows more than me, and there's nothing I can say. I just tell them we are ok (are we though?) we will stay inside, (can I though?) but I'm really overwhelmed. More than half of the cases in MA are in my county. Now I read that almost 40% of hospitalizations are ages 20 to 54. I had been sending them to stores! Sorry for the rambling...


Do your kids still receive services? I would take my lead from professionals...
Whatever you do act calm and confident and vent here...


----------



## southernbelle43

limom said:


> 40 years old? Too old to be that stupid, imho.
> It is going to take a celebrity to die for the masses to wake up....
> During the AIDS crisis, a lot of people did not care about the victims until Rock Hudson and of course Ryan White...
> Haven’t we learned anything?


Well her “ freedom” ENDS when it endangers other people, like her own children.


----------



## Tootsie17

Lilybarb said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes, Chewy is ordinarily sooo fast but when I placed my order I immediately received an email stating they were delivering in 6-9 days. I ordered (I think) on Monday & have not gotten it yet so it appears we need to order way before we run out.



Thanks for the info! I better place an order tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> What are those of you with children old enough to understand doing/saying? Mine are early 20's, one with ASD and one with anxiety disorder. My daughter, the one with anxiety has been fascinated by any type of virus since age 8 so you can imagine how she is learning all she can about this. She is always near tears and my son is very scared. They lost their Dad a few weeks ago, he always knew how to make them feel better and I just don't. For one thing my daughter knows more than me, and there's nothing I can say. I just tell them we are ok (are we though?) we will stay inside, (can I though?) but I'm really overwhelmed. More than half of the cases in MA are in my county. Now I read that almost 40% of hospitalizations are ages 20 to 54. I had been sending them to stores! Sorry for the rambling...


We were assuming we could send our adult son to stores for us if necessary, but it is risky for everyone. At this point, we are just going to do without whatever we can't have delivered. If it turns out that he is going shopping anyway, we can ask him to pick up something for us too.

I don't think my son yet believes how severe the situation is. At least he works at home and doesn't come into contact with many people. He's been living on take out. My older daughter is better informed, I believe. My younger daughter is open to my suggestions. I don't know if she is scared. None of them live with us. Only my son lives close enough for us to be of much help.


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I went out and bought my dog tons of treats today for fear petsmart will close. Plus a plush toy.....


you got my attention....I was going to wait a week or so and do online order pay at store at Petco.  but when you said stores may be closing I placed an order with Chewy
thanks


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tootsie17 said:


> Heaven forbid I run out of cat food. My alpha cats would grab the car keys and drive themselves to the store and dare anybody to say one word to them. They are my children with four legs.  Please stay safe and in good spirit.



ROFL!


----------



## PewPew

Lilybarb said:


> Is the Daily Mail dependable? I don't know.
> If she said this...well, you can't fix stupid.



I don’t take the Daily Mail as gospel, but the story has also been reported on other news outlets & is consistent with Evangeline Lilly’s history of controversial statements. She is/was very religious, says feminism is “women trying to pretend to be men”, regularly proclaim she’s not into Hollywood & “quits” the industry btwn jobs...


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes, Chewy is ordinarily sooo fast but when I placed my order I immediately received an email stating they were delivering in 6-9 days. I ordered (I think) on Monday & have not gotten it yet so it appears we need to order way before we run out.


I got a similar message but not worried.  I think it will be faster and don't really need the food right away anyhow.  Goes to show though people are panicing over everything (or being proactive if you like)


----------



## Shelby33

limom said:


> Do your kids still receive services? I would take my lead from professionals...
> Whatever you do act calm and confident and vent here...


No they don't. I'm usually good in tough situations.. But I have my limits... I will take your advise, thank you!


----------



## TC1

PewPew said:


> I don’t take the Daily Mail is, but the story has also been reported on other news outlets & is consistent with Evangeline Lilly’s history of controversial statements. She is/was very religious, considers feminism to be “women trying to pretend to be men”, likes to proclaim she’s not into Hollywood stuff & “quits” the industry btwn jobs, etc


It's on her Instagram...so DM just spread the info


----------



## Shelby33

TC1 said:


> It's on her Instagram...so DM just spread the info


You know when I was an EMT we would laugh about how you can't fix stupid, but if you are someone who can influence the public, or part of it, it is your RESPONSIBILITY to not go against what medical professionals are saying, and to NOT say stupid things!!!! This is worse than being stupid, it's irresponsible and dangerous. I'd like to smack her.


----------



## limom

Shelby33 said:


> No they don't. I'm usually good in tough situations.. But I have my limits... I will take your advise, thank you!


I am with you. My kid is non typical and received service until college. He is also having a hard time. (Me too to be honest) I fake it.
We can do it.


----------



## bella89

It's interesting to see how the different states in the US are reacting to this.  For instance, the governor of PA just announced that all non "life-sustaining" businesses must close immediately (effective Friday??).  My friend in upstate New York told me his town was on curfew, though I can't back that up with any other sources.  Other states seem far less restrictive right now.


----------



## whateve

bella89 said:


> It's interesting to see how the different states in the US are reacting to this.  For instance, the governor of PA just announced that all non "life-sustaining" businesses must close immediately (effective Friday??).  My friend in upstate New York told me his town was on curfew, though I can't back that up with any other sources.  Other states seem far less restrictive right now.


According to my daughter, malls, bowling alleys, theaters, gyms, and casinos are closed in Albany county. Schools are closed. Restaurants are take out or delivery only. 

It's not just that different states have different rules. Here in California many counties has different levels of restrictions, even when they are next to each other.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Shelby33

bella89 said:


> It's interesting to see how the different states in the US are reacting to this.  For instance, the governor of PA just announced that all non "life-sustaining" businesses must close immediately (effective Friday??).  My friend in upstate New York told me his town was on curfew, though I can't back that up with any other sources.  Other states seem far less restrictive right now.


In MA, schools closed until at least 4/7.Public gatherings over 25 banned. Doctors/vets mostly phone appts. Major construction in Boston all shut down. Gas and Electric Co's stopping most operations including disconnects. Banks, libraries closed. Restaurants closed, only drive thrus open. Many retail stores closed but not by any orders. I can't remember what else sorry.
This will change at any time though.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> I am trying hard to remain calm.  I work in a military healthcare facility and we are working diligently to reduce pandemonium created by false reports.  I will be cooking at home more and boiling my water ... even for my dogs.    I am a woman of faith and also realize utilizing common hygiene practices are also necessary, but so many still don’t.  Folks are still using rest rooms and not washing up afterwards.  Sneezing and coughing without exercising precautions... it’s ridiculous.


UPDATE: 
Today we initiated streamlined entry into our facility for staff and patients.  I’m attempting to close down my Division by reduction of Face-2-Face contact with patients and have staff telework who are able to.  We can care for beneficiaries by phone, fax and email.  “An ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure”.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> According to my daughter, malls, bowling alleys, theaters, gyms, and casinos are closed in Albany county. Schools are closed. Restaurants are take out or delivery only.
> 
> It's not just that different states have different rules. Here in California many counties has different levels of restrictions, even when they are next to each other.


here in san diego bars have been closed for a few days and restaurants can only do take-out.  casinos closing tomorrow or monday.  just heard the major malls are closing
I guess soon it will be just grocery stores, pharmacies and gas stations 

yet the two consignment stores I'm aware of are open.  who is going to be wanting to buy used clothing in this environment?
I went to one of them today to get some bags back that I had consigned with them.  store was open but small staff and no customers.  expect they will close any day now.


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> here in san diego bars have been closed for a few days and restaurants can only do take-out.  casinos closing tomorrow or monday.  just heard the major malls are closing
> I guess soon it will be just grocery stores, pharmacies and gas stations
> 
> yet the two consignment stores I'm aware of are open.  who is going to be wanting to buy used clothing in this environment?
> I went to one of them today to get some bags back that I had consigned with them.  store was open but small staff and no customers.  expect they will close any day now.


Was one of them Fashionphile?


----------



## Lilybarb

Some banks around Atlanta are closing their doors - drive thru only.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> here in san diego bars have been closed for a few days and restaurants can only do take-out.  casinos closing tomorrow or monday.  just heard the major malls are closing
> I guess soon it will be just grocery stores, pharmacies and gas stations
> 
> yet the two consignment stores I'm aware of are open.  who is going to be wanting to buy used clothing in this environment?
> I went to one of them today to get some bags back that I had consigned with them.  store was open but small staff and no customers.  expect they will close any day now.


Most major department stores and stores that are usually in malls have announced closings anyway so there wouldn't be anything open in the malls if they did stay open.

My county is one of the worst. They haven't suggested or ordered the closing of anything. The schools and library are closed because they decided to do that themselves. Our mall is still open although I imagine a lot of the individual stores are closed.

I got emails from a few Goodwill regions where they have closed stores but are leaving the donation section open.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> you got my attention....I was going to wait a week or so and do online order pay at store at Petco.  but when you said stores may be closing I placed an order with Chewy
> thanks


I’m not sure if they are, I haven’t heard anything but I’d be lost if I didn’t have treats for my dog.


----------



## Yoshi1296

etoupebirkin said:


> PSA:
> Mitre did a white paper on slowing the spread of COVID-19. There's scary statistics in there.
> Sharing the link because it's important. Mitre is VERY reputable.
> 
> https://www.mitre.org/publications/...V_KWN0I0Kca0gfDZfupo3LVWgt7K6WJUtA2uJASoBOZ0#



Thank you so much for this!


----------



## meepabeep

SakuraSakura said:


> My friends dad has asthma while her mother just finished chemo therapy... they're not taking this seriously whatsoever.



Oh no. That's not good.


----------



## PewPew

There will be charges filed against a Massachusetts woman who flew from Los Angeles to China to get a COVID-19 test. (She took medicine for a fever before the flight & lied to flight attendants. She was positive & exposed everyone on her flight and their families.)

https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...a-for-coronavirus-test-faces-criminal-charges

Update: Looking at various papers for more info— It looks like she may have just wanted to be with family? She would have know the coronavirus situation was serious, before many Americans b/c she’s is a Massachusetts (USA) resident of Chinese origin. She was at a Boston conference where there was an outbreak of the virus. Tests weren’t widely available (& still aren’t) so she flew to LA and then China, knowing she was exposed and that self-isolation was recommended for mild symptoms & hospitalization for serious symtoms. (A test result would not really have changed her medical management of viral pneumonia, which is largely aggressive supportive care)


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lilybarb said:


> Question...Does anyone have any sort medical procedure scheduled in the near future?  I have a cervical radiofrequency ablation scheduled at the hospital on the 27th. I have the required driver to get me home (another concern). The procedure will take about 20 min but all in all a 2 hour ordeal. I'm kind of waiting to see if the doc cancels & so far he has not. I sure would like to get it over with & since it required a preauth, if I wait too long insurance will require another very painful procedure AGAIN (I've already endured that 3x's) prior to scheduling another ablation appointment.
> Anyway, back to the original question, anyone w/upcoming procedures? Have the docs/hospitals cancelled?


I have an elective surgery scheduled 9 April, nothing from the doctor about canceling, but I am going to reschedule today for my own piece of mind. If your procedure is being done at a women’s hospital and not a general hospital, then the risk may be minimal for Covid-19 transmission.


----------



## whateve

PewPew said:


> There will be charges filed against the parasite who flew to China to get a COVID-19 test. (She took medicine for a fever befire the flight & lied to flight attendants. She was positive & exposed everyone on her flight and their families.)
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...a-for-coronavirus-test-faces-criminal-charges


I don't understand why she went to China. Is she American? Did she ask to be tested in the US?


----------



## Soniaa

Well, I'm a hermit now...so that's new...


----------



## Lilybarb

vinbenphon1 said:


> I have an elective surgery scheduled 9 April, nothing from the doctor about canceling, but I am going to reschedule today for my own piece of mind. If your procedure is being done at a women’s hospital and not a general hospital, then the risk may be minimal for Covid-19 transmission.


No, mine is in a major general hospital but this physician has a one person operating room but you have to take a general elevator, go up many floors, get off & take another elevator to go up more floors, so it entails coming in contact with a lot of unfortunate people in the building for all sorts of maladies. My procedure isn't considered an elective.
Best of luck with yours, regardless of when you have it!


----------



## Christofle

I work in the fashion industry as a distributor and my past 6months of work have gone down the drain because all the retail stores are closing/closed and they  are trying to minimize their risk by cancelling all their pre-bookings. 

Now that stores are closed who knows if in a couple of months they’ll have the cash flow to pay all last season’s invoices. I foresee a lot of Canadian independent retail shops shuttering this year.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lilybarb

PewPew said:


> There will be charges filed against the parasite who flew to China to get a COVID-19 test. (She took medicine for a fever befire the flight & lied to flight attendants. She was positive & exposed everyone on her flight and their families.)
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...a-for-coronavirus-test-faces-criminal-charges


She has a loose screw.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so dam frustrated where I live, I had to go out yesterday to try & get groceries & I had to go to three supermarkets just to get what I need. F**K the social distancing seems to be the moto here! I had trolleys rammed into me & people standing right behind me, people standing in isle's that were empty & talking on their dam phones clogging up isle's.
> 
> Thanks to those who "Panic Bought" the average person cannot get the basic essentials without going to at least 2 maybe 3 supermarkets. Supermarkets have limits on products too, depending what chain you shop at, the restrictions vary. Empty shelves everywhere.


Yep, twice this week I’ve had to go to multiple market places. In my area over in Perth, still no red meat and limited poultry. Although I did notice Hot chooks are in normal supply. Frozen veg seems to be making a comeback now restrictions have been put in place. No shortage of fresh fruit and vegetables though, so I will be making plenty of soups  and casseroles. Thank goodness the weather has cooled down a bit over here.


----------



## Lilybarb

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep, twice this week I’ve had to go to multiple market places. In my area over in Perth, still no red meat and limited poultry. Although I did notice Hot chooks are in normal supply. Frozen veg seems to be making a comeback now restrictions have been put in place. No shortage of fresh fruit and vegetables though, so I will be making plenty of soups  and casseroles. Thank goodness the weather has cooled down a bit over here.


Pardon my ignorance but what are hot chooks?


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> I don't understand why she went to China. Is she American? Did she ask to be tested in the US?



 Not sure, though she did attend the Biogen conference which was the major source os outbreak in Boston. The vast majority of infections in MA are connected to the conference. The news reported that the host hotel has been closed. I don't remember if I read somewhere that she left the hospital in. Boston and got on a flight to china....


----------



## BittyMonkey

All of California is now locked down. Going out is only allowed for essential services.

I am very glad I live here. I appreciate the aggressive approach. It is so weird -- I have two job interviews this week via video.


----------



## sdkitty

BittyMonkey said:


> All of California is now locked down. Going out is only allowed for essential services.
> 
> I am very glad I live here. I appreciate the aggressive approach. It is so weird -- I have two job interviews this week via video.


I guess my salon will be forced to close.....for now I'm waiting to hear rather than cancelling.  I have a derm appointment to recheck my skin for cancer.  Will wait to hear from them and if they don't contact me I guess I'll go to that appointment.  Meanwhile stores are crowded.  So if everyone is going to the food stores is closing everything else really going to solve the problem?  SA in optical dept at Costco says she sees many people coming back daily to get TP or whatever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

PewPew said:


> I don’t take the Daily Mail as gospel, but the story has also been reported on other news outlets & is consistent with Evangeline Lilly’s history of controversial statements. She is/was very religious, says feminism is “women trying to pretend to be men”, regularly proclaim she’s not into Hollywood & “quits” the industry btwn jobs...


Sounds like typical “attention seeking”behaviour. So sad.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BittyMonkey said:


> All of California is now locked down. Going out is only allowed for essential services.
> 
> I am very glad I live here. I appreciate the aggressive approach. It is so weird -- I have two job interviews this week via video.



I am interviewing too and it is so weird since everything is on video call. I feel like it is so inadequate but it is just the reality now. I feel like I would've been able to perform better at my interviews if they were actually in person.


----------



## BittyMonkey

sdkitty said:


> I guess my salon will be forced to close.....for now I'm waiting to hear rather than cancelling.  I have a derm appointment to recheck my skin for cancer.  Will wait to hear from them and if they don't contact me I guess I'll go to that appointment.  Meanwhile stores are crowded.  So if everyone is going to the food stores is closing everything else really going to solve the problem?  SA in optical dept at Costco says she sees many people coming back daily to get TP or whatever.


I am totally dreading the root situation I am going to have when we can emerge.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Yoshi1296 said:


> I am interviewing too and it is so weird since everything is on video call. I feel like it is so inadequate but it is just the reality now. I feel like I would've been able to perform better at my interviews if they were actually in person.


Fortunately I am totally comfortable with remote interviewing. But I wonder if people would actually hire without meeting you in the flesh. I mean...you could stink or something.


----------



## sdkitty

BittyMonkey said:


> I am totally dreading the root situation I am going to have when we can emerge.


I did my own for years so will do again if necessary....meantime I can do the mini root touch-up and the spray stuff


----------



## BittyMonkey

sdkitty said:


> I did my own for years so will do again if necessary....meantime I can do the mini root touch-up and the spray stuff


OMG my hairstylist would shoot me on the spot if I showed up with drugstore color. Maybe he would come over here.


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m in TX and my 75+yo,  parents are in PA.  Dad just retired at 77.  He (is a physician) decided he’d still like to do rounds at a Catholic sister community (which he’s done for 40 yrs). That doesn’t worry me...but being asked to help at a local hospital, does.  Dad always gives, when he is able...feels guilty if he doesn’t. 

In my 46 yrs of life, he’s missed 2 days of work...but this is a time to say “no.” 

I’m worried his “doctor” role might override his practical self.  Sorry- venting and thinking, as all of are now.

Thank you all- for sharing your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lilybarb said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what are hot chooks?


Aussie slang for Pre-cooked roast chickens. A couple of times a day the supermarket roasts a batch of chickens which are bagged, time stamped and put out under hot food lamps for customers.


----------



## Prufrock613

limom said:


> I am with you. My kid is non typical and received service until college. He is also having a hard time. (Me too to be honest) I fake it.
> We can do it.


I have a son with ADHD, which can lead to acuteness of over emphasizing every little thing.  He also has a rare immune disorder...I think there are only 2k people with it in the US...
He (14yo) asked me last week, if there was an immune system transplant list, that he could register for. I had to be truthful, but soft...it broke my heart.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lilybarb

vinbenphon1 said:


> Aussie slang for Pre-cooked roast chickens. A couple of times a day the supermarket roasts a batch of chickens which are bagged, time stamped and put out under hot food lamps for customers.


Ooooh! Yes they do the same here in the US but it's just chicken.


----------



## Lilybarb

Prufrock613 said:


> I have a son with ADHD, which can lead to acuteness of over emphasizing every little thing.  He also has a rare immune disorder...I think there are only 2k people with it in the US...
> He (14yo) asked me last week, if there was an immune system transplant list, that he could register for. I had to be truthful, but soft...it broke my heart.


Cyber hug...... that's such a sweet & sad question. Sure would be wonderful if that was possible.


----------



## Prufrock613

Lilybarb said:


> Cyber hug...... that's such a sweet & sad question. Sure would be wonderful if that was possible.


Yes it would 
My husband works in public domain and his company is giving them time to get tested.  I’m thankful, since DS’s lungs are always the trouble causers.


----------



## mnl

What are you guys doing about housekeepers? Are you cancelling their services or taking extra precautions?
I’m immune compromised and have lupus and asthma.


----------



## Lilybarb

World Health Organization has links to other reputable sites at bottom of page for those interested.
https://www.who.int/emergencies/dis...lobal-research-on-novel-coronavirus-2019-ncov


----------



## Yoshi1296

BittyMonkey said:


> Fortunately I am totally comfortable with remote interviewing. But I wonder if people would actually hire without meeting you in the flesh. I mean...you could stink or something.



I agree! I am definitely comfortable with remote interviewing too, I just feel like they wont take me as seriously with remote interviews compared to in person but oh well.

and HAHA I totally agree with you on that!


----------



## Yoshi1296

One good thing that came out of this coronavirus pandemic for me personally is that while I always felt at home here, this situation and this thread specifically, brought us together in such a way that I feel we've never experienced before on here.

I feel safe, I feel secure, I feel sane here, and communicating with you all has been so relieving and made this difficult time so much more bearable. Thank you all!

My city is getting worse and worse. Cases are sky rocketing by the hour. The streets are dead and I have never seen this city in such distress before. My parents own their own retail businesses, and its been hard for them but we started a window service to protect ourselves while also keeping our business open and practicing social distancing. It appears to be working for now. We are very cautious about ourselves and while we are a very clean family already, we have been practicing very good and careful hygiene. Stay safe everyone and sending lots of well wishes and love!


----------



## whateve

BittyMonkey said:


> All of California is now locked down. Going out is only allowed for essential services.
> 
> I am very glad I live here. I appreciate the aggressive approach. It is so weird -- I have two job interviews this week via video.


My county hasn't gotten the memo. They still haven't closed anything down.


----------



## whateve

BittyMonkey said:


> I am totally dreading the root situation I am going to have when we can emerge.


I'm glad I've decided to grow out my gray. Maybe by the time this is all over, it will be completely grown out. I started almost a year ago.


----------



## elvisfan4life

144 dead in the UK 40 dead yesterday alone it is really starting to ramp up.schools closed no non essential travel ...food and cleaning supplies low or non existent we  need rationing it's the only.fair way


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> My county hasn't gotten the memo. They still haven't closed anything down.



Where are you?


----------



## arnott

elvisfan4life said:


> 144 dead in the UK 40 dead yesterday alone it is really starting to ramp up.schools closed no non essential travel ...food and cleaning supplies low or non existent we  need rationing it's the only.fair way



The grocery stores here are limiting one per customer for  milk, and have imposed limits on most other items:


----------



## Joeli7

My cousin who is posted overseas just couriered some essentials back to her mom in California as she couldn't find what she needed in the nearby stores.


----------



## Clearblueskies

arnott said:


> The grocery stores here are limiting one per customer for  milk, and have imposed limits on most other items:


I understand why they’re doing this, but the downside is it means more people leaving home more often, especially if they have large families or are caring for older relatives.


----------



## Lilybarb

Clearblueskies said:


> I understand why they’re doing this, but the downside is it means more people leaving home more often, especially if they have large families or are caring for older relatives.


True, but how else can they stop the massive hoarding?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

I tried to return my empty bottles at Safeway yesterday, but the whole section was removed and I don't know when they'll be taking them again:


----------



## doni

Prufrock613 said:


> I have a son with ADHD, which can lead to acuteness of over emphasizing every little thing.  He also has a rare immune disorder...I think there are only 2k people with it in the US...
> He (14yo) asked me last week, if there was an immune system transplant list, that he could register for. I had to be truthful, but soft...it broke my heart.



My 14 year old son is also ADHD (I am too). He had two very bad days, switching between very moody and extreme silliness. I don’t think I coped very well with it, as you say, it was probably his acute sensitivity to what is going on. The thing that is good about no school though, is that he gets proper sleep. That’s starting to show, and he is doing well with organizing his work (not that the expectations are high there ). Also, all the stress inherent to school life is lifted. On the minus side, no more team sports and training. Today will be our second day of true confinement and him not seeing friends. I wonder how that is gong to play out in the medium term.

Sorry to hear about his immune disorder. We are all auto immune / immune compromised at home, but more the usual stuff.

Hang on there.


----------



## arnott

Here are some more Social Distance Sessions:


----------



## Clearblueskies

Lilybarb said:


> True, but how else can they stop the massive hoarding?


Some people are hoarding, others are stocking so they can stay home for an extended period because they’re in a risk category, some are just feeding more people.  I think rationing by stores can inflame the hoarding problem by making people think OMG I must buy x or y when they see it (because it’s “rationed”) even if they don’t need any more of it, and didn’t set out to get it.  I don’t have a solution, I hope things calm down.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> 40 years old? Too old to be that stupid, imho.
> It is going to take a celebrity to die for the masses to wake up....
> During the AIDS crisis, a lot of people did not care about the victims until Rock Hudson and of course Ryan White...
> Haven’t we learned anything?


Well up to basically yesterday the UK government was saying very much the same thing so it is no wonder many people would think this way...
What strikes me about this crisis is that we have a pandemic because we do live in a global world. However, we seem to still think as we live in a small tribe. Yes, we look at what is going on in China and at an intelectual brain level we are able to process it. We see Italy, the horror of what is happening and we understand it. But somehow we are not able to translate it to our own situations. What strikes me the most about what Lily says is that she thinks of this crisis in terms of the American elections, because there is always ‘something’ election time... What!? With the potential access we have to information globally, it is remarkable how misinformed we are...


----------



## Lilybarb

Clearblueskies said:


> Some people are hoarding, others are stocking so they can stay home for an extended period because they’re in a risk category, some are just feeding more people.  I think rationing by stores can inflame the hoarding problem by making people think OMG I must buy x or y when they see it (because it’s “rationed”) even if they don’t need any more of it, and didn’t set out to get it.  I don’t have a solution, I hope things calm down.


Perhaps. I dunno. I can see buying a couple at a time such as milk for a large family or someone else, but not clearing the shelf. Personally I applaud the stores for doing this.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

doni said:


> Well up to basically yesterday the UK government was saying very much the same thing so it is no wonder many people would think this way...
> What strikes me about this crisis is that we have a pandemic because we do live in a global world. However, we seem to still think as we live in a small tribe. Yes, we look at what is going on in China and at an intelectual brain level we are able to process it. We see Italy, the horror of what is happening and we understand it. But somehow we are not able to translate it to our own situations. What strikes me the most about what Lily says is that she thinks of this crisis in terms of the American elections, because there is always ‘something’ election time... What!? With the potential access we have to information globally, it is remarkable how misinformed we are...


I agree with this so much! On a local fb page, it was pointed out that if a young Chinese boy can understand that he has to stay home to keep himself and others safe than we Americans can do the same. Some guy says "Well this isnt China and we do as we please". I have seen this sentiment repeated in many others here in the States. Well, this isnt China but we as humans all have the same physiology. Even the Italiand are trying to warn America but the ignorance in some Americans is astounding. I still see people trying to compare this to the flu or saying that they the situation is "overblown or hyped".


----------



## doni

[


LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I agree with this so much! On a local fb page, it was pointed out that if a young Chinese boy can understand that he has to stay home to keep himself and others safe than we Americans can do the same. Some guy says "Well this isnt China and we do as we please". I have seen this sentiment repeated in many others here in the States. Well, this isnt China but we as humans all have the same physiology. Even the Italiand are trying to warn America but the ignorance in some Americans is astounding. I still see people trying to compare this to the flu or saying that they the situation is "overblown or hyped".



You can rest assured that it is not Americans. I am a Spaniard living in Germany. Only THIS last weekend I was telling my neighbor (a highly educated professional in the board of a major financial institution) as he was going about his day with not one worry in the world about the situation in Madrid and the lockdown. His response: oh, that’s terrible, we are lucky that such a thing will never happen in Germany...


----------



## Joeli7

Another example is Austria. When Iceland sounded the alarm about skiers having caught the virus at a major Austrian resort, the official response was "they must have been infected on the flight back by tourists who went skiing in Italy". A couple of weeks later the resort was shut down.


----------



## luckylove

BittyMonkey said:


> I am totally dreading the root situation I am going to have when we can emerge.



You and me both! I was already long overdue two weeks ago, but then cancelled my appointment this week as things became very "real" in my state.


----------



## luckylove

mnl said:


> What are you guys doing about housekeepers? Are you cancelling their services or taking extra precautions?
> I’m immune compromised and have lupus and asthma.



I also have asthma. I cancelled my housekeeper so everybody could stay as safe as possible. Her church was still open and holding services, I told her to consider live streaming if they offer it. Being around hundreds of others at this time isn't wise for anyone.


----------



## PewPew

Lilybarb said:


> Perhaps. I dunno. I can see buying a couple at a time such as milk for a large family or someone else, but not clearing the shelf. Personally I applaud the stores for doing this.



I also have a lot of respect for the staff who have to enforce the rules. I witnessed near violence when a woman put 3 cases of water in her cart (sign said one per customer) & at checkout she had a meltdown threatening to call 911 because the woman +her husband+5 yr old = 3 customers in her mind. The exhausted minimum wage cashier just let her buy them to keep things moving, but now the rest of the line saw they can get more by causing a scene.


----------



## Genie27

arnott said:


> The grocery stores here are limiting one per customer for  milk, and have imposed limits on most other items:


Our local no frills (in an urban area with larger families and lots of singles) added a *depending on family size/situation* to the limit on eggs. Makes sense to allow a family of 5-6 to buy more (if needed) than one single person.


----------



## doni

PewPew said:


> I also have a lot of respect for the staff who have to enforce the rules. I witnessed near violence when a woman put 3 cases of water in her cart (sign said one per customer) & at checkout she had a meltdown threatening to call 911 because the woman +her husband+5 yr old = 3 customers in her mind. The exhausted minimum wage cashier just let her buy them to keep things moving, but now the rest of the line saw they can get more by causing a scene.


Cashiers are also the group more at risk to catch corona. Even more than doctors and nurses, who are more protected. In Spain, the major supermarket chain has increased their salaries 20%. To treat them without respect is disgraceful.


----------



## arnott

doni said:


> Cashiers are also the group more at risk to catch corona. Even more than doctors and nurses, who are more protected. In Spain, the major supermarket chain has increased their salaries 20%. To treat them without respect is disgraceful.



I heard a worker got stabbed in Australia.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

doni said:


> Cashiers are also the group more at risk to catch corona. Even more than doctors and nurses, who are more protected. In Spain, the major supermarket chain has increased their salaries 20%. To treat them without respect is disgraceful.


On the American News (the Chanel that shall stay nameless ), a business man established in Spain was complaining about how hard it was to fire workers.
I could not believe my ears...


----------



## Genie27

...edit - TMI.


----------



## SouthTampa

Prufrock613 said:


> I’m in TX and my 75+yo,  parents are in PA.  Dad just retired at 77.  He (is a physician) decided he’d still like to do rounds at a Catholic sister community (which he’s done for 40 yrs). That doesn’t worry me...but being asked to help at a local hospital, does.  Dad always gives, when he is able...feels guilty if he doesn’t.
> 
> In my 46 yrs of life, he’s missed 2 days of work...but this is a time to say “no.”
> 
> I’m worried his “doctor” role might override his practical self.  Sorry- venting and thinking, as all of are now.
> 
> Thank you all- for sharing your thoughts and experiences.


What a tough choice for your father to have to make.   I am sure stepping up and “doctoring” is in his DNA.   Plus
his services are so valued at this time.    I guess your family will just have to support him whatever his choice.   My thoughts are with you and your family.   That is a tough one.


----------



## luckylove

I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Genie27 said:


> .


Hardest hit out of the all the industries?  No.  But it will definitely be hit hard.  All the brick and mortar have closed to stop the spread.  I do think e-commerce might perk up tho cuz it's about to be our primary venue.  I dont know where you're located but I'd prep for this going out til Sept bare minimum to be on the safe side.


----------



## Joeli7

Regarding testing, here's a link showing how many tests have been performed per million inhabitants. 
https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/covid19-tests-per-million-people


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spring break on Florida's beaches?  Am I the only one to see what looks like thousands of young people frolicking on the beaches without a worry? The rest of the country is in lockdown, shutdown of large groups of people gathering and for the life of me I cannot understand why these rules were not implemented across the state of Florida. Oh yeah one college student was interviewed she gets her news from social media sites.


----------



## Aminu

I wish all those who are not taking this seriously would to take a brief glance at what is happening around the World. It's a tsunami of carnage, and it's heading our way.
From the Independent yesterday "One dead every 10 minutes in Iran, as Medics are forced to treat sick without masks" https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...oll-medical-shortages-facemasks-a9411416.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


Im so sorry.  Praying for you and him.



mzbaglady1 said:


> Spring break on Florida's beaches?  Am I the only one to see what looks like thousands of young people frolicking on the beaches without a worry? The rest of the country is in lockdown, shutdown of large groups of people gathering and for the life of me I cannot understand why these rules were not implemented across the state of Florida. Oh yeah one college student was interviewed she gets her news from social media sites.


It's called greed.  They want to make the money and worse yet those college kids dont care.  The surgeon general is trying to get Kylie involved because of her influence on the youth.

A lot of people are still not listening.  There is no magic cure.  This will not disappear by April. 

My state is on lockdown and someone I know just hit me up today for a hike because he can't find anyone else.  Wth?  He even started the convo by saying "yea I was bad and still socialized the past few days but there's very small chance we'll die so no harm, right?" Ugh.  Palmface.


----------



## Joeli7

luckylove said:


> I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


I'm sorry,  hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Hotsauna

Ignorance is happening here as well. Ski loving swedes came home with the corona virus when they were in Italy during a week in late february infecting a bunch of people when they came back. And now a few weeks later the slopes in  Sweden (high season now) are packed with people skiing AND after ski bars restricting the total of ppl in the bars to only 499 because the government restricted social gatherings to less than 500 ppl. 

I don't know if I'm gonna laugh or cry. Wish us luck.


----------



## sdkitty

BittyMonkey said:


> OMG my hairstylist would shoot me on the spot if I showed up with drugstore color. Maybe he would come over here.


I don't use drugstore color.  People actually took my color for natural.  Anyway, rather do it myself than have long grey roots.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I agree with this so much! On a local fb page, it was pointed out that if a young Chinese boy can understand that he has to stay home to keep himself and others safe than we Americans can do the same. Some guy says "Well this isnt China and we do as we please". I have seen this sentiment repeated in many others here in the States. Well, this isnt China but we as humans all have the same physiology. Even the Italiand are trying to warn America but the ignorance in some Americans is astounding. I still see people trying to compare this to the flu or saying that they the situation is "overblown or hyped".


One of my coworkers went on a rant about how it's against his constitutional rights for the government to tell him he can't go out in public. He said "I went to church on Sunday and I shook everyone's hand. I just didn't touch the old people." But he sure didn't complain when he was told to work from home with the rest of the desk jockeys. Now the people working from home add "Stay healthy! Stay safe!" to their emails and I just want to respond with "that's easy for you to say while you're safe at home with your family". I'm starting to feel anxious and exhausted and it's hard to stay positive.


----------



## SakuraSakura

PewPew said:


> I also have a lot of respect for the staff who have to enforce the rules. I witnessed near violence when a woman put 3 cases of water in her cart (sign said one per customer) & at checkout she had a meltdown threatening to call 911 because the woman +her husband+5 yr old = 3 customers in her mind. The exhausted minimum wage cashier just let her buy them to keep things moving, but now the rest of the line saw they can get more by causing a scene.



I seriously cannot believe the amount of people who call the police over silly $hit like this. It was bad prior to covid-19, but it's just going to get even worse now.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good morning everyone. I hope everybody had a good rest. Another day of social distancing and obsessively washing my hands. I'm not really in the mood to do schoolwork today. I feel stressed and anxious. All I want to do is go and live my life, but I'm really trying to put things into perspective here. It's really hard because of my GAD (generalized anxiety disorder).


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mrs.Z

luckylove said:


> I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


I’m so sorry, prayers for your family


----------



## Joeli7

I'm not cooking today as we have leftovers but making these
https://www.feastingonfruit.com/samoa-cookie-bars/
They're delicious and healthy-ish.


----------



## TXLVlove

On the local news yesterday they showed the Katy Trail.  It's a 4 mile walk/bike path in downtown Dallas.  IT was packed!  People were chatting in small groups (running into friends) and there was no way there was social distancing going on.  What is wrong with these people?  I guess they think the virus won't hit us hard here in the Big D!


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so sorry, prayers for your family



Thank you for the heart felt prayers and good wishes Mrs Z, Joel and Hermes Lemming. I truly appreciate everybody's thoughtfulness. My Uncle is a wonderful man and a second father to my husband. We are all praying for him. On a more positive note, to bring a bit of fun into our daily new routine, we have decided we are going to cook an elegant meal tonight, use the good china and dress up like we were at a cocktail party. Too many days in PJ's and loungewear. Time to celebrate that we are alive and have the gift of time together.


----------



## TXLVlove

luckylove said:


> Thank you for the heart felt prayers and good wishes Mrs Z, Joel and Hermes Lemming. I truly appreciate everybody's thoughtfulness. My Uncle is a wonderful man and a second father to my husband. We are all praying for him. On a more positive note, to bring a bit of fun into our daily new routine, we have decided we are going to cook an elegant meal tonight, use the good china and dress up like we were at a cocktail party. Too many days in PJ's and loungewear. Time to celebrate that we are alive and have the gift of time together.


What a great way to cope with all that is going on.  I love it!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

luckylove said:


> Thank you for the heart felt prayers and good wishes Mrs Z, Joel and Hermes Lemming. I truly appreciate everybody's thoughtfulness. My Uncle is a wonderful man and a second father to my husband. We are all praying for him. On a more positive note, to bring a bit of fun into our daily new routine, we have decided we are going to cook an elegant meal tonight, use the good china and dress up like we were at a cocktail party. Too many days in PJ's and loungewear. Time to celebrate that we are alive and have the gift of time together.



Sorry to hear about your uncle, hope he recovers quickly. This is a great idea though and I might try something like this, ha!


----------



## luckylove

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle, hope he recovers quickly. This is a great idea though and I might try something like this, ha!



Thank you, Yoshi, for the good wishes. Yes, I think we all need to find ways to bring joy into our homes during times like this, so a cocktail party for just us... why not?


----------



## Mrs.Z

luckylove said:


> Thank you for the heart felt prayers and good wishes Mrs Z, Joel and Hermes Lemming. I truly appreciate everybody's thoughtfulness. My Uncle is a wonderful man and a second father to my husband. We are all praying for him. On a more positive note, to bring a bit of fun into our daily new routine, we have decided we are going to cook an elegant meal tonight, use the good china and dress up like we were at a cocktail party. Too many days in PJ's and loungewear. Time to celebrate that we are alive and have the gift of time together.


That’s a fabulous idea, I got dressed today and put on makeup etc and honestly feel so much better!


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Im so sorry.  Praying for you and him.
> 
> 
> It's called greed.  They want to make the money and worse yet those college kids dont care.  The surgeon general is trying to get Kylie involved because of her influence on the youth.
> 
> A lot of people are still not listening.  There is no magic cure.  This will not disappear by April.
> 
> My state is on lockdown and someone I know just hit me up today for a hike because he can't find anyone else.  Wth?  He even started the convo by saying "yea I was bad and still socialized the past few days but there's very small chance we'll die so no harm, right?" Ugh.  Palmface.


But the elected officials for the state of Florida should be held accountable. They are the ones that should have shut down beaches and restaurants. Theres a pandemic infecting and killing people but by the way let's be greedy and make this money. Crazy and sad. After the pictures were aired and towards the end of the spring break the beaches were closed down.


----------



## IntheOcean

luckylove said:


> I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


I'm so sorry, that's terrible news


----------



## BittyMonkey

whateve said:


> My county hasn't gotten the memo. They still haven't closed anything down.


Is this OC? They are generally behaving badly.


----------



## BittyMonkey

luckylove said:


> I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


I'm sorry, I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The US Tax Day has been moved from April 15 to July 15.


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> That’s a fabulous idea, I got dressed today and put on makeup etc and honestly feel so much better!



Glad you liked it! Maybe it will catch on!


----------



## luckylove

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm sorry, I hope you hear something soon.



Praying for a full recovery... thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

mzbaglady1 said:


> But the elected officials for the state of Florida should be held accountable. They are the ones that should have shut down beaches and restaurants. Theres a pandemic infecting and killing people but by the way let's be greedy and make this money. Crazy and sad. After the pictures were aired and towards the end of the spring break the beaches were closed down.



I had heard that most, if not all beaches in Florida were shut down. Perhaps it was the town of Clearwater that refused to close the beaches until Monday due to Spring break profits... I believe throughout the rest of the state, they are shut down. Not quite certain though...


----------



## SouthTampa

Mrs.Z said:


> That’s a fabulous idea, I got dressed today and put on makeup etc and honestly feel so much better!


I saw someone on twitter say she wore work clothes and makeup to go to her living room.


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> Thank you for the heart felt prayers and good wishes Mrs Z, Joel and Hermes Lemming. I truly appreciate everybody's thoughtfulness. My Uncle is a wonderful man and a second father to my husband. We are all praying for him. On a more positive note, to bring a bit of fun into our daily new routine, we have decided we are going to cook an elegant meal tonight, use the good china and dress up like we were at a cocktail party. Too many days in PJ's and loungewear. Time to celebrate that we are alive and have the gift of time together.


Luckylove what a creative idea. Enjoy your elegant meal and time with loved ones. Tell us your menu too.


----------



## SouthTampa

luckylove said:


> I had heard that most, if not all beaches in Florida were shut down. Perhaps it was the town of Clearwater that refused to close the beaches until Monday due to Spring break profits... I believe throughout the rest of the state, they are shut down. Not quite certain though...


I live right outside Clearwater.  It was clearly an economic decision to keep the beaches open.   Currently  in the process of shutting down.   There is no excuse.  Horrible decision making.   In addition, we clearly know how to shut down beaches in Florida as it happens quite frequently with red tide.


----------



## bag-mania

SouthTampa said:


> I live right outside Clearwater.  It was clearly an economic decision to keep the beaches open.   Currently  in the process of shutting down.   There is no excuse.  Horrible decision making.   In addition, we clearly know how to shut down beaches in Florida as it happens quite frequently with red tide.



I doubt it was outright greed that motivated them. Because Florida doesn't have a personal income tax the economy depends on tourism. They misjudged the situation but hopefully they corrected in time.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Where are you?


central California in the San Joaquin Valley.


----------



## skyqueen

bag-mania said:


> I doubt it was outright greed that motivated them. Because Florida doesn't have a personal income tax the economy depends on tourism. They misjudged the situation but hopefully they corrected in time.


I live on Cape Cod and we depend on tourism for 10 weeks in the summer. A lot of local restaurants, B&Bs, boutique hotels, small shops depend on a prosperous "season" to see them through the winter. I am worried about them and have tried to shop local when possible. I was just informed the beaches are all closed...including my private beach club. While we don't have the traffic that the Florida beaches have, it's still upsetting! But mandates are there for a reason and the unknown...I quess better safe then sorry should be our new mantra. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> I had some sad news this morning... my uncle who lives in CT, has come down with the corona virus. He is in his 80's and has congestive heart failure. Nobody has been able to get in touch with him or his nurse in the hospital. I fear things aren't looking good.


I'm so sorry. I'm hoping he pulls through. My DH has congestive heart failure.


----------



## whateve

BittyMonkey said:


> Is this OC? They are generally behaving badly.


No, Tulare.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm hoping he pulls through. My DH has congestive heart failure.



Oh gosh, my prayers go out to you all. Hoping you all stay healthy and safe!


----------



## Yoshi1296

My city just announced will be on lockdown starting Sunday night. They should have done this last week IMO. The delays in taking these actions are what's causing our country to fail miserably.


----------



## luckylove

Yoshi1296 said:


> My city just announced will be on lockdown starting Sunday night. They should have done this last week IMO. The delays in taking these actions are what's causing our country to fail miserably.



I am not sure where you live, but I was shocked it took so long for the lockdown in NYC. The city is the hardest hit in the US, but the mayor waits until today?? I have been shouting all week at my TV whenever I have seen him.


----------



## rutabaga

I put on makeup for the first time in a week. It'll keep me from touching my face


----------



## V0N1B2

BittyMonkey said:


> All of California is now locked down. Going out is only allowed for essential services.
> I am very glad I live here. *I appreciate the aggressive approach.* It is so weird -- I have two job interviews this week via video.


TBH, I wish it was MORE aggressive. Across the board. Everyone.
I wish TPTB in my province (or your state etc) would just come out and say "look, this is serious" and make a f***ing decision to isolate everyone. Tell people there will be a complete quarantine of everyone other than essential services (and this DOES NOT include food stores) from X date to X date - get what you need to sustain yourselves for 15 days.  Pick a date; April 5-20 for example, and that way everyone has two weeks to get their act together. Stores have two weeks to stock their shelves and make policies for item limits etc.  Let's be honest, all the normal (thinking) people have already been to their local grocery and stocked up on what they need.  I have at least two weeks worth of food and sundries in my small townhouse.  So you don't have any fresh fruit. Oh well. You can have as much as you want in 15 days.  People are going to have to learn to "make do". 
I was telling a friend yesterday that in my town at least, it would be very simple.  There is one road in and one road out. No one is in the hotels because there are no tourists in them.  They can use the hotel to house all the first responders and medical staff etc. - they can all stay together and at least one hotel here is all suites so they can cook for themselves. No need to staff the hotel, and no need for security since the police will be staying there too. 
Most normal people who have flu-like symptoms do not need to visit a doctor unless they are extremely sick and leaking profusely from both ends and/or cannot breathe. 
We cannot continue to not know when this is going to end.  Our economies cannot come to a grinding halt because some clown doesn't want to stay inside. I just can't see how any country can afford to pay it's workers unemployment benefits for an extended period of time.  If everyone took it seriously, we'd all be out of work for 3-4 weeks at most. (for those that don't have the kind of job where they can work from home)
I think it's the not knowing that is the most stressful thing for people, not contracting coronavirus.
I dunno, just thinking out loud. Feel free to flame me for my commie ideas


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> TBH, I wish it was MORE aggressive. Across the board. Everyone.
> I wish TPTB in my province (or your state etc) would just come out and say "look, this is serious" and make a f***ing decision to isolate everyone. Tell people there will be a complete quarantine of everyone other than essential services (and this DOES NOT include food stores) from X date to X date - get what you need to sustain yourselves for 15 days.  Pick a date; April 5-20 for example, and that way everyone has two weeks to get their act together. Stores have two weeks to stock their shelves and make policies for item limits etc.  Let's be honest, all the normal (thinking) people have already been to their local grocery and stocked up on what they need.  I have at least two weeks worth of food and sundries in my small townhouse.  So you don't have any fresh fruit. Oh well. You can have as much as you want in 15 days.  People are going to have to learn to "make do".
> I was telling a friend yesterday that in my town at least, it would be very simple.  There is one road in and one road out. No one is in the hotels because there are no tourists in them.  They can use the hotel to house all the first responders and medical staff etc. - they can all stay together and at least one hotel here is all suites so they can cook for themselves. No need to staff the hotel, and no need for security since the police will be staying there too.
> Most normal people who have flu-like symptoms do not need to visit a doctor unless they are extremely sick and leaking profusely from both ends and/or cannot breathe.
> We cannot continue to not know when this is going to end.  Our economies cannot come to a grinding halt because some clown doesn't want to stay inside. I just can't see how any country can afford to pay it's workers unemployment benefits for an extended period of time.  If everyone took it seriously, we'd all be out of work for 3-4 weeks at most. (for those that don't have the kind of job where they can work from home)
> I think it's the not knowing that is the most stressful thing for people, not contracting coronavirus.
> I dunno, just thinking out loud. Feel free to flame me for my commie ideas


We've been isolating for more than a week. If everyone else was, we wouldn't have to continue as long. As it looks now, I think we may be stuck inside for several months.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Storm702

They just closed us down at work for the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The US Tax Day has been moved from April 15 to July 15.


but we still have to file by april 15, just get more time to pay (unless that's changed)


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> but we still have to file by april 15, just get more time to pay (unless that's changed)


I think today they announced it has changed. I'm waiting to see it officially on the IRS website.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> We've been isolating for more than a week. If everyone else was, we wouldn't have to continue as long. As it looks now, I think we may be stuck inside for several months.


Well, yeah. I mean you're who I had in mind when I wrote that.  How long are you willing to self-isolate? At this rate, you and your husband won't be able to go out in public until the summer.  That's not only ridiculous, but unacceptable.
This is why this whole two-week self-isolation/social-distancing/self-quarantine thing is crap. So you came home from vacation in Aruba and you have to self-isolate for 14 days - nothing is preventing you from acquiring the virus on the 15th, 16th, or 20th day.  The dude in the sales department got coronavirus so everyone has been sent home for two weeks - doesn't mean you have it and doesn't make you immune to getting it a day or a week after you return to work.   

All this talk of "flattening the curve" it really just prolonging the inevitable.  The problems haven't even begun to get bad yet in the US and Canada, and already they don't have enough equipment.  They're just spreading it out over six months instead of (mostly) stopping it cold.  It's not an ideal scenario, but neither is financial collapse - not to mention the needless loss of human life. JMO of course 
Don't just flatten the curve, get rid of it altogether.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I think today they announced it has changed. I'm waiting to see it officially on the IRS website.


that would be helpful
thanks


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> that would be helpful
> thanks


I'll post it in this thread when I see it.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, yeah. I mean you're who I had in mind when I wrote that.  How long are you willing to self-isolate? At this rate, you and your husband won't be able to go out in public until the summer.  That's not only ridiculous, but unacceptable.
> This is why this whole two-week self-isolation/social-distancing/self-quarantine thing is crap. So you came home from vacation in Aruba and you have to self-isolate for 14 days - nothing is preventing you from acquiring the virus on the 15th, 16th, or 20th day.  The dude in the sales department got coronavirus so everyone has been sent home for two weeks - doesn't mean you have it and doesn't make you immune to getting it a day or a week after you return to work.
> 
> All this talk of "flattening the curve" it really just prolonging the inevitable.  The problems haven't even begun to get bad yet in the US and Canada, and already they don't have enough equipment.  They're just spreading it out over six months instead of (mostly) stopping it cold.  It's not an ideal scenario, but neither is financial collapse - not to mention the needless loss of human life. JMO of course
> Don't just flatten the curve, get rid of it altogether.


We are afraid for our lives. We are taking it so seriously that we feel that any step into a public area could be a death sentence. We feel that with our health issues it is very likely we would die if we were to get it. It is an invisible threat. You don't know you've been exposed until it is too late. So, we are willing to do whatever it takes.


----------



## SakuraSakura

As a Canadian myself, I really do not believe that the corona virus will impact us the same way it would smaller countries with denser populations. Sure, numbers will increase but we do have some semblance of protection due to these two factors. I'm really fortunate that I do not live in a massive city.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I'll post it in this thread when I see it.


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tax-day-filing-july-15-april-15/


----------



## Lilybarb

We are having a gorgeous day after weeks literally of rain. Everything is beginning to bloom, there's a tiny coating of pollen, heck even the wasps are happy. I took pup to the a local large park - very few walkers this time of day & it is quite easy to put several yards between you & "them". The parks dept has closed the recreation building of course but I'm concerned due to some in the county wanting the walking areas closed down. I can't get behind them on this. Some neighborhoods are not conducive at all to walking or walking your pups. Fresh air & movement away from crowds are healthy for body & mind.
Came across this article I found interesting. Reputable site too.
https://www.livescience.com/new-coronavirus-compare-with-flu.html


----------



## Joeli7

Stores closed early here but I finally found TP!


----------



## randr21

Below is what's on NY Congress woman Maloney's site. Quite comprehensive and as informative as the daily NY Governor Cuomo updates I've been tuning in to.  Are other state politicians doing this on a frequent basis?

Link to site: https://maloney.house.gov/media-center/newsletters/ny12-coronavirus-update-320

Today, I again ask; how can I help you? As we all contend with the effects of the coronavirus, I remain committed to our country's financial well-being as well as our health. If you are a college student whose education has been interrupted by COVID-19, please share your story with me here. If your employment has been impacted by COVID-19, please share your story here.

I will continue to share verified and pertinent information with you as it becomes available so that we call stay informed as to what is happening here in New York and across the country.

*Facts and Figures*

*United States:*

- The country now has a confirmed total of 15,401 cases and unfortunately they have led to 201 deaths. New York remains the most impacted state in the nation.


*New York State:* 

- Our state has confirmed 7,102 positive cases. Of these, 18% are hospitalized. 

** NOTE: The significant increase in confirmed cases is not because more people are being infected but because more tests are being performed. 10,000 tests were completed just last night.


*New York City:* 
- The City has confirmed 4,408 cases.


*News Updates:*

*National:*

- Yesterday, as Chairwoman of the Committee on Oversight and Reform, I sent a letter, jointly signed by all subcommittee chairs, to the ***** Administration requesting documents related to its coronavirus testing plan by early next week. This week, the New York Times published a leaked copy of the ***** Administration’s “Response Plan” for coronavirus dated last Friday, March 13, 2020.  The document assumes the crisis “will last 18 months or longer” and could include “multiple waves of illness” that would significantly degrade our nation’s health care system. Yet, this document fails to include a plan to address the shortfalls in our testing capabilities. This is information that the public, and this committee, need. You can read the full letter here. 


- The IRS has pushed back the tax filing deadline from April 15 to July 15. Read more about CNBC.


- The State Department has issued a Level 4 travel advisory directing Americans to return home if they are already overseas and stating that if they cannot, they should prepare to shelter in place. It advises that no American should be traveling abroad at this time.  

- The Governor of California announced a statewide shelter in place, meaning that the state's 40 million residents are to remain indoors and limit outdoor movement.


*New York State - New York State on PAUSE:*

The Governor annouced he will issue an executive order directing all non-essential business to implement work-from-home policies. Business must decrease their in-office workforce by 100%. The order exempts essential service industries including shipping, media, warehousing, grocery and food production, pharmacies, healthcare providers, utilities, banks and related financial institutions, and other industries related to the supply chain.

Matilda's Law: Strictest rules for most vulnerable groups; seniors over 70, immune-compromised people, and those with underlying illness:


Remain indoors
Can go outside for solitary exercise
Pre-screen all visitors and aides by taking their temperatures
Do not visit households with multiple people
Vulnerable people should wear a mask when in the company of others and to the greatest extent possible, everyone in the presence of vulnerable people should wear masks
Always stay at least 6 feet away from individuals
Do not take public transportation unless urgent and absolutely necessary

Provisions for non-vulnerable populations:

Non-essential gatherings of individuals of any size for an reason (eg. parties, celebrations, or other social events) are cancelled or postponed
Any concentration of individuals outside their home must be limited to workers providiing essential services and social distancing should be practiced
When in public, individuals must practice social distancing of at least six feet from others
Businesses and entities that provide essential services must implement rules that help facilitate social distancing of at least six feet
individuals should limit outdoor recreational activities to non-contact and avoid activies during which you come into contact with people
Individuals should limit use of public transportation to when absolutely necessary, and should limit potential exposure by spacing out at least six feet from other riders
Sick individuals should *NOT* leave their homes unless to receive medical care, and *only* after a telehealth visit to determine if leaving the home is in the best interest of their health
Young people should also practice social distancing and avoid contact with vulnerable populations
- These rules will be enforced with civil fines.

- These restrictions go into effect Sunday evening.

- Governor Cuomo has asked the governors CT, PA, DE, and NJ to join in a regional approach to these restrictions.


*New York State*

- New York State will direct mortgage payments be waived for 90 days based on financial hardship with no late fees and no negative impact on credit. This is, in effect, a 90 day grace period. Meaning, those who participate in the program will still owe their payments but be allowed to pay them at a later date.


- Governor Cuomo has asked the Department of Financial Services to instruct state chartered banks to waive ATM fees, late fees, overdraft fees and credit card fees to lessen the financial hardship caused by COVID-19. 


- Small Business Administration Disaster Declaration Approval: The SBA approved New York State’s disaster declaration on Thursday, March 19. Small businesses in all counties statewide are now able to begin applying for Economic Injury Disaster Loans with the SBA. Visit SBA.gov/Disaster for more information.


- The Governor announced an executive order allowing the State Department of Health to identify space within existing hospitals to increase bed capacity. This builds on efforts to increase the state's hospital surge capacity and help ensure the healthcare system can handle a surge of patients due to COVID-19. 


- The Governor announced new measures to free up staff and speed up the admission and discharge process at hospitals for 90 days. The Department of Financial Services will issue a directive to health insurers allowing scheduled surgeries and admissions without insurer preapproval and allowing inpatient hospital services without insurer approval. Under this measure, insurers will pay inpatient hospital services and emergency services without waiting to review for medical necessity. This will also allow the discharge of patients to a rehabilitation center or nursing facility after an inpatient hospital stay without insurer preapproval, and encourage self-funded plans to adopt these same provisions. 


- New York, Connecticut, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania announced that all barber shops, nail and hair salons, tattoo shops, and similar services across the four states will temporarily close effective 8PM on Saturday, March 21. 



- New York State is waiving all park fees in state, local and county parks. 

 *New York City:*

- The Pre-K application deadline has been extended to Sunday, March 29th. As a reminder, families can apply online through MySchools or over the phone by calling 718-935-2009 (Monday through Friday, 8am to 6pm). School staff will now have until Friday, April 3 to verify applicants’ sibling status on the MySchools School Portal. Questions can be directed to ESEnrollment@schools.nyc.gov. Pre-K offers will still be released in May. 

- NYC Health + Hospitals announced expanded, appointment-only COVID-19 testing capacity across 10 acute-care hospitals, seven Gotham Health community-based health centers, and four drive-thru test sites for New Yorkers with moderate-to-severe symptoms. New Yorkers who have high priority because of age, pre-existing conditions and symptoms should call 1-844-NYC-4NYC for more information.  All COVID-19 testing is being provided at no cost to patients.


- To ensure New Yorkers who use Section 8 rental assistance vouchers have undisrupted access to housing, the City will automatically extend any Section 8 voucher set to expire. Voucher holders do not need to reach out to the City for an extension and all subsidy terminations that are in process are suspended until further notice. Any HPD Section 8 voucher holders facing rent hardships due to decreases in income should contact HPD. NYCHA is encouraging households experiencing a loss of income to visit the NYCHA Self-Service Portal. The HPD Section 8 team is still available to the public by email at DTRAI@hpd.nyc.gov

- The City will open 340 new beds at Coler Hospital on Roosevelt Island and should be operational by next week. These new beds are not currently planned to serve COVID-19 patients. Instead, they are surge for low acute patients from elsewhere, so that we can increase capacity throughout the public health system. 

*Important Phone Numbers and Links:*

Price Gouging hotline: 800-697-1220 

[remaining content exceeds TPF posting limit]


----------



## angersauce

I've been working from home and will be doing so indefinitely.  Waiting for delivery on additional monitors to arrive because I cannot function on my very small work laptop and my personal one is a Mac (not usable in my industry).  Under normal circumstances my work productivity from home is excellent, but this isn't a normal circumstance and I'm distracted with anxiety.  I previously led a very active outdoor lifestyle (snowboarding, tennis, hiking) and kept basically no food in my house.  Now I'm stuck in the house with nothing to do except eat all my snacks and get fat and out of shape.  As of last night people in my state are required to stay inside, but I've basically been living like that for over a week now due to measures taken by my employer.  I am getting more sleep due to no commute, but also drinking way more alcohol.  I should probably not wear a robe as much as I am right now.  I am an introvert anyway and I don't need to be out of my house and socialize all that much, but even this is a lifestyle adjustment for me.  I was supposed to go to Japan in 10 days with a bunch of friends for my birthday.  Unsure when international travel will be allowed again, but we called off the trip officially a few weeks ago.  Watching the situation unfold in Japan due to our trip being in limbo this whole time was a nice preview for what's happening at home now (everything is closed, government failing to act appropriately fast enough, denial, crisis, etc.) 

I talk to my family on the phone way more than I used to. I feel lucky that my income will not be significantly impacted most likely, I live alone with my dog, no kids to worry about.  Bahahha to all the people demanding for me to have kids, who's laughing now?!  My boyfriend also lives alone so we aren't stuck together but we can still see each other when we want, so I guess that's nice.  He is an extrovert he's struggling a lot already and is depressed.  Uhmmm what else, I have been tipping the delivery peoples a lot. I have one friend who was exposed at work to someone who tested positive for the Coronavirus, and a coworker who just returned from Italy in quarantine, but no one I know has it.  Yet.


----------



## Compass Rose

angersauce said:


> I've been working from home and will be doing so indefinitely.  Waiting for delivery on additional monitors to arrive because I cannot function on my very small work laptop and my personal one is a Mac (not usable in my industry).  Under normal circumstances my work productivity from home is excellent, but this isn't a normal circumstance and I'm distracted with anxiety.  I previously led a very active outdoor lifestyle (snowboarding, tennis, hiking) and kept basically no food in my house.  Now I'm stuck in the house with nothing to do except eat all my snacks and get fat and out of shape.  As of last night people in my state are required to stay inside, but I've basically been living like that for over a week now due to measures taken by my employer.  I am getting more sleep due to no commute, but also drinking way more alcohol.  I should probably not wear a robe as much as I am right now.  I am an introvert anyway and I don't need to be out of my house and socialize all that much, but even this is a lifestyle adjustment for me.  I was supposed to go to Japan in 10 days with a bunch of friends for my birthday.  Unsure when international travel will be allowed again, but we called off the trip officially a few weeks ago.  Watching the situation unfold in Japan due to our trip being in limbo this whole time was a nice preview for what's happening at home now (everything is closed, government failing to act appropriately fast enough, denial, crisis, etc.)
> 
> I talk to my family on the phone way more than I used to. I feel lucky that my income will not be significantly impacted most likely, I live alone with my dog, no kids to worry about.  Bahahha to all the people demanding for me to have kids, who's laughing now?!  My boyfriend also lives alone so we aren't stuck together but we can still see each other when we want, so I guess that's nice.  He is an extrovert he's struggling a lot already and is depressed.  Uhmmm what else, I have been tipping the delivery peoples a lot. I have one friend who was exposed at work to someone who tested positive for the Coronavirus, and a coworker who just returned from Italy in quarantine, but no one I know has it.  *Yet.  xx not allowed.*


 
I'm sorry, but your last sentence borders on politics, and that is not to be discussed here.  x We have to follow the guidelines to keep ourselves as safe as possible because nothing like this has ever been seen before and it is all uncharted territory.  I just don't want to see politics interjected here.  It just makes for a bad situation and, in any event, it is not allowed on this forum.  We'll get through this if we hold ourselves accountable for our actions.


----------



## angersauce

Compass Rose said:


> I'm sorry, but your last sentence borders on politics, and that is not to be discussed here.  I can say that it was announced that our current administration is dealing with a completely outdated system that was unprepared for the magnitude of this invisible enemy.  They are re-writing the rules and laws and whatever you want to call it, as I write this.  We have to follow the guidelines to keep ourselves as safe as possible because nothing like this has ever been seen before and it is all uncharted territory.  I just don't want to see politics interjected here.  It just makes for a bad situation and, in any event, it is not allowed on this forum.  We'll get through this if we hold ourselves accountable for our actions.


Sorry about that!  I didn't mean to violate the rules.  I didn't know, I should have paid more attention.  Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Compass Rose

angersauce said:


> Sorry about that!  I didn't mean to violate the rules.  I didn't know, I should have paid more attention.  Thank you for letting me know.


I know....it is really hard for every single one of us   I hate it.   Giving you hugs from at least 6 feet apart......


----------



## Megs

angersauce said:


> Sorry about that!  I didn't mean to violate the rules.  I didn't know, I should have paid more attention.  Thank you for letting me know.



It's ok, it's hard at a time like this to leave politics out, but we have always had a rule of no politics or religion.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tax-day-filing-july-15-april-15/


thanks
that's helpful


----------



## Joeli7

Megs said:


> It's ok, it's hard at a time like this to leave politics out, but we have always had a rule of no politics or religion.


It's kind of hard to see where the line is when one poster can tell another one off and still get some borderline political statements in.


----------



## TC1

SakuraSakura said:


> As a Canadian myself, I really do not believe that the corona virus will impact us the same way it would smaller countries with denser populations. Sure, numbers will increase but we do have some semblance of protection due to these two factors. I'm really fortunate that I do not live in a massive city.


I disagree. They made the call to every Canadian to come home. As they do, they'll be bringing this with them (most of them not knowing..and not self isolating). We haven't come close to the peak of this.


----------



## sdkitty

we're basically in lock-down in CA.....yesterday I called my credit union asking if they would be closing branches.  she could not answer me.  today I went to a branch and they told me they're essential service and not allowed to close.
So why in these trying times can't management keep the front lines informed?  
I like my CU but this was annoying.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> we're basically in lock-down in CA.....yesterday I called my credit union asking if they would be closing branches.  she could not answer me.  today I went to a branch and they told me they're essential service and not allowed to close.
> So why in these trying times can't management keep the front lines informed?
> I like my CU but this was annoying.


There is no leadership atm. Things change from one minute to the next.
Here in New York State, they decided to close the barbers and salons and spas by tomorrow 8 PM.
So if I had called yesterday, the info would have been wrong.
They offered me an appointment today, I declined BTW. I will suck it up for a month.
Roots be damned, I will wear hats.
TP is harder to find than anything.... still...


----------



## nycmamaofone

It’s getting rough here with two kids and working from home, but I have been reminding myself that at least we have food, running water, and electricity. When Sandy hit we lost power. It could be worse. And I know this sounds strange, but I started watching apocalyptic movies like “Train to Busan” and “I am Mother” to remind myself it could always be worse. Otherwise I will despair. There have been several times this week I have been on the verge of a breakdown. Trying to keep sane.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> Im so sorry.  Praying for you and him.
> 
> 
> It's called greed.  They want to make the money and worse yet those college kids dont care.  The surgeon general is trying to get Kylie involved because of her influence on the youth.
> 
> A lot of people are still not listening.  There is no magic cure.  This will not disappear by April.
> 
> My state is on lockdown and someone I know just hit me up today for a hike because he can't find anyone else.  Wth?  He even started the convo by saying "yea I was bad and still socialized the past few days but there's very small chance we'll die so no harm, right?" Ugh.  Palmface.


What does that say about people that they can’t listen to the experts or professionals but would listen to her? Scary!!!!!


----------



## limom

I am rereading the Plague and love at the time of cholera.


----------



## sdkitty

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s getting rough here with two kids and working from home, but I have been reminding myself that at least we have food, running water, and electricity. When Sandy hit we lost power. It could be worse. And I know this sounds strange, but I started watching apocalyptic movies like “Train to Busan” and “I am Mother” to remind myself it could always be worse. Otherwise I will despair. There have been several times this week I have been on the verge of a breakdown. Trying to keep sane.


I know
I broke out laughing last night just thinking about the ridiculousness....it's not funny.  I think it was stress release (and we had Curb Your Enthusiasm on)


----------



## nycmamaofone

limom said:


> I am rereading the Plague and love at the time of cholera.



They’re on my reading list!!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> There is no leadership atm. Things change from one minute to the next.
> Here in New York State, they decided to close the barbers and salons and spas by tomorrow 8 PM.
> So if I had called yesterday, the info would have been wrong.
> They offered me an appointment today, I declined BTW. I will suck it up for a month.
> Roots be damned, I will wear hats.
> TP is harder to find than anything.... still...


oh the TP....just about impossible to get.  and each time the governor say something like kids won't go back to school or there is no estimated time limit for this lock-down, people go back to the stores for more TP


----------



## Lilybarb

randr21 said:


> Below is what's on NY Congress woman Maloney's site. Quite comprehensive and as informative as the daily NY Governor Cuomo updates I've been tuning in to.  Are other state politicians doing this on a frequent basis?
> 
> Link to site: https://maloney.house.gov/media-center/newsletters/ny12-coronavirus-update-320
> 
> Today, I again ask; how can I help you? As we all contend with the effects of the coronavirus, I remain committed to our country's financial well-being as well as our health. If you are a college student whose education has been interrupted by COVID-19, please share your story with me here. If your employment has been impacted by COVID-19, please share your story here.
> 
> I will continue to share verified and pertinent information with you as it becomes available so that we call stay informed as to what is happening here in New York and across the country.
> 
> *Facts and Figures*
> 
> *United States:*
> 
> - The country now has a confirmed total of 15,401 cases and unfortunately they have led to 201 deaths. New York remains the most impacted state in the nation.
> 
> 
> *New York State:*
> 
> - Our state has confirmed 7,102 positive cases. Of these, 18% are hospitalized.
> 
> ** NOTE: The significant increase in confirmed cases is not because more people are being infected but because more tests are being performed. 10,000 tests were completed just last night.
> 
> 
> *New York City:*
> - The City has confirmed 4,408 cases.
> 
> 
> *News Updates:*
> 
> *National:*
> 
> - Yesterday, as Chairwoman of the Committee on Oversight and Reform, I sent a letter, jointly signed by all subcommittee chairs, to the ***** Administration requesting documents related to its coronavirus testing plan by early next week. This week, the New York Times published a leaked copy of the ***** Administration’s “Response Plan” for coronavirus dated last Friday, March 13, 2020.  The document assumes the crisis “will last 18 months or longer” and could include “multiple waves of illness” that would significantly degrade our nation’s health care system. Yet, this document fails to include a plan to address the shortfalls in our testing capabilities. This is information that the public, and this committee, need. You can read the full letter here.
> 
> 
> - The IRS has pushed back the tax filing deadline from April 15 to July 15. Read more about CNBC.
> 
> 
> - The State Department has issued a Level 4 travel advisory directing Americans to return home if they are already overseas and stating that if they cannot, they should prepare to shelter in place. It advises that no American should be traveling abroad at this time.
> 
> - The Governor of California announced a statewide shelter in place, meaning that the state's 40 million residents are to remain indoors and limit outdoor movement.
> 
> 
> *New York State - New York State on PAUSE:*
> 
> The Governor annouced he will issue an executive order directing all non-essential business to implement work-from-home policies. Business must decrease their in-office workforce by 100%. The order exempts essential service industries including shipping, media, warehousing, grocery and food production, pharmacies, healthcare providers, utilities, banks and related financial institutions, and other industries related to the supply chain.
> 
> Matilda's Law: Strictest rules for most vulnerable groups; seniors over 70, immune-compromised people, and those with underlying illness:
> 
> 
> Remain indoors
> Can go outside for solitary exercise
> Pre-screen all visitors and aides by taking their temperatures
> Do not visit households with multiple people
> Vulnerable people should wear a mask when in the company of others and to the greatest extent possible, everyone in the presence of vulnerable people should wear masks
> Always stay at least 6 feet away from individuals
> Do not take public transportation unless urgent and absolutely necessary
> 
> Provisions for non-vulnerable populations:
> 
> Non-essential gatherings of individuals of any size for an reason (eg. parties, celebrations, or other social events) are cancelled or postponed
> Any concentration of individuals outside their home must be limited to workers providiing essential services and social distancing should be practiced
> When in public, individuals must practice social distancing of at least six feet from others
> Businesses and entities that provide essential services must implement rules that help facilitate social distancing of at least six feet
> individuals should limit outdoor recreational activities to non-contact and avoid activies during which you come into contact with people
> Individuals should limit use of public transportation to when absolutely necessary, and should limit potential exposure by spacing out at least six feet from other riders
> Sick individuals should *NOT* leave their homes unless to receive medical care, and *only* after a telehealth visit to determine if leaving the home is in the best interest of their health
> Young people should also practice social distancing and avoid contact with vulnerable populations
> - These rules will be enforced with civil fines.
> 
> - These restrictions go into effect Sunday evening.
> 
> - Governor Cuomo has asked the governors CT, PA, DE, and NJ to join in a regional approach to these restrictions.
> 
> 
> *New York State*
> 
> - New York State will direct mortgage payments be waived for 90 days based on financial hardship with no late fees and no negative impact on credit. This is, in effect, a 90 day grace period. Meaning, those who participate in the program will still owe their payments but be allowed to pay them at a later date.
> 
> 
> - Governor Cuomo has asked the Department of Financial Services to instruct state chartered banks to waive ATM fees, late fees, overdraft fees and credit card fees to lessen the financial hardship caused by COVID-19.
> 
> 
> - Small Business Administration Disaster Declaration Approval: The SBA approved New York State’s disaster declaration on Thursday, March 19. Small businesses in all counties statewide are now able to begin applying for Economic Injury Disaster Loans with the SBA. Visit SBA.gov/Disaster for more information.
> 
> 
> - The Governor announced an executive order allowing the State Department of Health to identify space within existing hospitals to increase bed capacity. This builds on efforts to increase the state's hospital surge capacity and help ensure the healthcare system can handle a surge of patients due to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> - The Governor announced new measures to free up staff and speed up the admission and discharge process at hospitals for 90 days. The Department of Financial Services will issue a directive to health insurers allowing scheduled surgeries and admissions without insurer preapproval and allowing inpatient hospital services without insurer approval. Under this measure, insurers will pay inpatient hospital services and emergency services without waiting to review for medical necessity. This will also allow the discharge of patients to a rehabilitation center or nursing facility after an inpatient hospital stay without insurer preapproval, and encourage self-funded plans to adopt these same provisions.
> 
> 
> - New York, Connecticut, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania announced that all barber shops, nail and hair salons, tattoo shops, and similar services across the four states will temporarily close effective 8PM on Saturday, March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> - New York State is waiving all park fees in state, local and county parks.
> 
> *New York City:*
> 
> - The Pre-K application deadline has been extended to Sunday, March 29th. As a reminder, families can apply online through MySchools or over the phone by calling 718-935-2009 (Monday through Friday, 8am to 6pm). School staff will now have until Friday, April 3 to verify applicants’ sibling status on the MySchools School Portal. Questions can be directed to ESEnrollment@schools.nyc.gov. Pre-K offers will still be released in May.
> 
> - NYC Health + Hospitals announced expanded, appointment-only COVID-19 testing capacity across 10 acute-care hospitals, seven Gotham Health community-based health centers, and four drive-thru test sites for New Yorkers with moderate-to-severe symptoms. New Yorkers who have high priority because of age, pre-existing conditions and symptoms should call 1-844-NYC-4NYC for more information.  All COVID-19 testing is being provided at no cost to patients.
> 
> 
> - To ensure New Yorkers who use Section 8 rental assistance vouchers have undisrupted access to housing, the City will automatically extend any Section 8 voucher set to expire. Voucher holders do not need to reach out to the City for an extension and all subsidy terminations that are in process are suspended until further notice. Any HPD Section 8 voucher holders facing rent hardships due to decreases in income should contact HPD. NYCHA is encouraging households experiencing a loss of income to visit the NYCHA Self-Service Portal. The HPD Section 8 team is still available to the public by email at DTRAI@hpd.nyc.gov
> 
> - The City will open 340 new beds at Coler Hospital on Roosevelt Island and should be operational by next week. These new beds are not currently planned to serve COVID-19 patients. Instead, they are surge for low acute patients from elsewhere, so that we can increase capacity throughout the public health system.
> 
> *Important Phone Numbers and Links:*
> 
> Price Gouging hotline: 800-697-1220
> 
> [remaining content exceeds TPF posting limit]


Thanks for posting this. I am not in NY but I zeroed in on "can go outside for solitary exercise" so it isn't as if you're confined to being inside 110% of the time.


----------



## ap.

If they get slammed with critically ill COVID-19 patients, hospitals will have to approach the families of patients who have been on ventilator long-term but are not improving to ask to pull the plug.  In case anyone still believes this is not very serious... We need to all work to flatten the curve.

From the NY Times:
‘Chilling’ Plans: Who Gets Care as Washington State Hospitals Fill Up?
Fearing a critical shortage of lifesaving resources as the coronavirus spreads, Washington State is engaged in grim discussions to determine which dying patients would get priority.​


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

So I went to the clinic to get an Ultrasound today.   There was a lady standing outside the door to ask all these questions like have I had symptoms, travelled, been in contact with anyone who has before letting me in.   When I went to check in at the front desk, instead of taking my care card, I was just asked to hold my care card up for her to read.   When I went to the waiting room, all the chairs were spaced apart by having half of the chairs removed.   So the chair next to me was empty (with a gap between where another chair had been removed) and this white woman choose to stand instead of taking the seat next to mine.   When this other white woman who was seated vacated her seat to go in for her appointment, then the standing white woman took her seat.   I'm thinking she didn't want to sit next to me because I'm Asian!


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> I am rereading the Plague and love at the time of cholera.



The other day I read an article pondering whether we would see a coronavirus baby boom due to all the shelter-in-place orders. Too bad the article wasn't titled Love in the Time of Coronavirus.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So I went to the clinic to get an Ultrasound today.   There was a lady standing outside the door to ask all these questions like have I had symptoms, travelled, been in contact with anyone who has before letting me in.   When I went to check in at the front desk, instead of taking my care card, I was just asked to hold my care card up for her to read.   When I went to the waiting room, all the chairs were spaced apart by having half of the chairs removed.   So the chair next to me was empty (with a gap between where another chair had been removed) and this white woman choose to stand instead of taking the seat next to mine.   When this other white woman who was seated vacated her seat to go in for her appointment, then the standing white woman took her seat.   I'm thinking she didn't want to sit next to me because I'm Asian!


I really hope she had another reason for not sitting down. I'm allergic to perfumes and won't sit next to someone who is wearing a lot of it.


----------



## BleuSaphir

BittyMonkey said:


> All of California is now locked down. Going out is only allowed for essential services.
> 
> I am very glad I live here. I appreciate the aggressive approach. It is so weird -- I have two job interviews this week via video.


Stay safe...unfortunately my night job is considered essential. I do not believe for one second out of the post office mouth that moving mail cannot spread the virus. Worst enough having an employee based of more than 1000 in warehouse environment.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> So I went to the clinic to get an Ultrasound today.   There was a lady standing outside the door to ask all these questions like have I had symptoms, travelled, been in contact with anyone who has before letting me in.   When I went to check in at the front desk, instead of taking my care card, I was just asked to hold my care card up for her to read.   When I went to the waiting room, all the chairs were spaced apart by having half of the chairs removed.   So the chair next to me was empty (with a gap between where another chair had been removed) and this white woman choose to stand instead of taking the seat next to mine.   When this other white woman who was seated vacated her seat to go in for her appointment, then the standing white woman took her seat.   I'm thinking she didn't want to sit next to me because I'm Asian!


IDK if you saw my post the other day - I heard the section of town where the Asian restaurants are clustered together was hurting a week or two ago before everything was closed down.  dumb people


----------



## whateve

I had ordered some meat and today it was delivered. When the UPS guy rang the doorbell, I didn't think twice before answering and taking the package from his hands. We were less than 2 feet apart. DH yelled at me for endangering us.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I had ordered some meat and today it was delivered. When the UPS guy rang the doorbell, I didn't think twice before answering and taking the package from his hands. We were less than 2 feet apart. DH yelled at me for endangering us.


sometimes we do things without thinking......like I've been using less TP.  but once in a while I slip and revert back to the old usual amount.  I'm sure your DH is stressed.  It's hard being cooped up together and also being worried about health, food, TP, finances......


----------



## limom

By the end of the quarantine, there will be a baby boom and a divorce boom.


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> I had ordered some meat and today it was delivered. When the UPS guy rang the doorbell, I didn't think twice before answering and taking the package from his hands. We were less than 2 feet apart. DH yelled at me for endangering us.


He cares. 
We should all help each other remember to keep our guards high, to not touch door knobs, refrigerator door handles, the mailbox, and anything someone else touched. 
This virus stays on surfaces. 2ft apart from other people is not enough.
Clean and disinfect everything - and no, this is not paranoia - this is what you do to minimize your risks.
Stay safe all!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

limom said:


> By the end of the quarantine, there will be a baby boom and a divorce boom.



A divorce boom!  LOL!


----------



## mellecyn

I was in the middle of health checks and medical appointments when this happened...putting evrything to a halt as doctors focus on the crisis. being already in poor health I have to isolate as much as I can. Working from home. Shopping in supermarkets while keeping a distance. and now for the next 10 days I will isolate in a rented airbnb, because I couldn´t deal with my roommates being so in and out of the house, inviting a friend over etc...I just need to take the train for 45 minutes to get there, will mask up. trains and buses are running almost empty these days.
so this is my expense : airbnb, masks, and food delivery (just found a local business delivering freshly prepared healthy meals u just need to reheat)
But I´m glad my country of residence was pretty fast after after Italy to close schools, unis, cafés, shops, restaurants, social distancing and then close the borders.


----------



## lolakitten

I work in law enforcement. We are preparing for the worst. I don’t stress easily, but this is stressing me out. Not so much the illness, but the potential collapse of society. I truly hope it doesn’t get bad enough that my unit is called upon.


----------



## limom

lolakitten said:


> I work in law enforcement. We are preparing for the worst. I don’t stress easily, but this is stressing me out. Not so much the illness, but the potential collapse of society. I truly hope it doesn’t get bad enough that my unit is called upon.


All those young people out of school becoming restless.. the blatant inequalities, the lawlessness of some of our leaders... I am concerned also..
Do you think that it is why some states do not enforce complete lock down?


----------



## lolakitten

limom said:


> All those young people out of school becoming restless.. the blatant inequalities, the lawlessness of some of our leaders... I am concerned also..
> Do you think that it is why some states do not enforce complete lock down?



I can’t comment on that as I’m not in the US, but my personal opinion is it’s likely a combination of preventing public hysteria & economic collapse... 
but that’s just me speculating...


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I've been signing off on messages to friends and family to "Stay safe and healthy" with the knowledge that it is hard out there for those who arent able to stay home. I'm in tears every day thinking about everyone who is out there and risking their lives and the lives of their families because they feel like they have no choice. 




Morgan_Bellini said:


> One of my coworkers went on a rant about how it's against his constitutional rights for the government to tell him he can't go out in public. He said "I went to church on Sunday and I shook everyone's hand. I just didn't touch the old people." But he sure didn't complain when he was told to work from home with the rest of the desk jockeys. Now the people working from home add "Stay healthy! Stay safe!" to their emails and I just want to respond with "that's easy for you to say while you're safe at home with your family". I'm starting to feel anxious and exhausted and it's hard to stay positive.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Loulouuk

limom said:


> By the end of the quarantine, there will be a baby boom and a divorce boom.


Or murder boom haha. Husband driving me around the bend already!


----------



## Lilybarb

Loulouuk said:


> Or murder boom haha. Husband driving me around the bend already!


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> I had ordered some meat and today it was delivered. When the UPS guy rang the doorbell, I didn't think twice before answering and taking the package from his hands. We were less than 2 feet apart. DH yelled at me for endangering us.


Im sure you washed your hands so what was the harm? It isn't spread skin to skin. Link applies to all mail. I've read this re: gloves & such on the medical sites as well. Of course if gloves makes someone feel better, by all means if they can find them wear them.
https://www.today.com/health/coronavirus-safety-it-safe-open-mail-can-virus-spread-through-t176412


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Im sure you washed your hands so what was the harm? It isn't spread skin to skin. Link applies to all mail. I've read this re: gloves & such on the medical sites as well. Of course if gloves makes someone feel better, by all means if they can find them wear them.
> https://www.today.com/health/coronavirus-safety-it-safe-open-mail-can-virus-spread-through-t176412


Yes, I washed my hands. There is some conflicting information about how long viruses can live on cardboard and plastic. I think our faces were less than 2 feet apart. I might have breathed something in.


----------



## Lilybarb

BleuSaphir said:


> Stay safe...unfortunately my night job is considered essential. I do not believe for one second out of the post office mouth that moving mail cannot spread the virus. Worst enough having an employee based of more than 1000 in warehouse environment.


Re: mail. Due to the Surgeon General's statement & other medical experts it seems that if you were to contract the virus it would be from a fellow employee's cough or sneeze then touching your face perhaps rather than the mail itself.
WHO answers the question - next to last on the page.
https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-coronaviruses


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> Yes, I washed my hands. There is some conflicting information about how long viruses can live on cardboard and plastic. I think our faces were less than 2 feet apart. I might have breathed something in.


Dear, what-ifs will keep you up at night.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Dear, what-ifs will keep you up at night.


I'm not really worried.

To be honest, it was nice seeing someone smile.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> I'm not really worried.
> 
> To be honest, it was nice seeing someone smile.


Understand that!


----------



## arnott

I just went to Safeway and they put tape on the floor to show people where to stand in line to check out so we don't stand too close to each other.    It said something like, "Social Distancing Line" on the tape!


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Yes, I washed my hands. There is some conflicting information about how long viruses can live on cardboard and plastic. I think our faces were less than 2 feet apart. I might have breathed something in.


you can't panic over this....he probably doesn't have the virus.  we can only be so careful.
don't keep kicking yourself


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> All those young people out of school becoming restless.. the blatant inequalities, the lawlessness of some of our leaders... I am concerned also..
> Do you think that it is why some states do not enforce complete lock down?


people are buying guns in record number here in CA (and other places like TX - maybe everywhere).  I heard an interview on NPR.  A gun dealer said most of the people are first time gun owners buying for protection.  He said he will be out of inventory in a week or two - guns and ammo. 
People are operating out of fear.


----------



## Yoshi1296

whateve said:


> I think part of the problem is that a lot of what some communities are doing isn't enforceable with our current laws.
> https://reason.com/2020/03/11/would...-of-coronavirus-pass-legal-muster-in-the-u-s/



Agree! it is unfortunate I think, as exceptions to that should be made but oh well.


----------



## Lilybarb

arnott said:


> I just went to Safeway and they put tape on the floor to show people where to stand in line to check out so we don't stand too close to each other.    It said something like, "Social Distancing Line" on the tape!


They have yellow taped the floor in my post office as well. The tape is not 6 ft apart appears to more like 5 ft. Listening to conversations, some people thought we were supposed to stay somewhere between the lines of tape as opposed to on the tape for equal distancing.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> people are buying guns in record number here in CA (and other places like TX - maybe everywhere).  I heard an interview on NPR.  A gun dealer said most of the people are first time gun owners buying for protection.  He said he will be out of inventory in a week or two - guns and ammo.
> People are operating out of fear.


What are people protecting themselves from?


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What are people protecting themselves from?


I assume that if it gets really bad and people can't get the things they need, they'll try to steal from their neighbors.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> I assume that if it gets really bad and people can't get the things they need, they'll try to steal from their neighbors.


Yikes, I didn’t even think of that. I really hope it NEVER gets to that level.....


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What are people protecting themselves from?


I guess maybe they think things are going to go really bad and their neighbors will come to take their TP (or food)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> I guess maybe they think things are going to go really bad and their neighbors will come to take their TP (or food)


I hope it never comes to that..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Getting beyond ridiculous here in Aus. Only citizens and residents allowed into country with immediate self isolation. BUT supermarkets have suspended deliveries and online orders. Which means these possibly exposed people returning from overseas will have no option but to leave home to get food supplies.
Another unbelievably selfish and ignorant behaviour of people.... my gf works hardware and some lady came in looking for paint. She was just quarantined but thought it was ok to go out and get paint since she had to be home for two weeks. WTF people. My gf has an immune suppressed child. 
How can people be so blasé with other people’s lives. You may be ok, but the next person may die. Does this really not matter? SMFGDH.


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yikes, I didn’t even think of that. I really hope it NEVER gets to that level.....


Yep.. and so many people here posting their hoarding on social media. Some woman a suburb over from me just posted on her facebook pictures of her meat stockpiling. Apparently she went into the local butcher and bought everything he had. Guess she will be first victim of home invasion and I will not be sorry for her. Dumb ass.


----------



## Lilybarb

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep.. and so many people here posting their hoarding on social media. Some woman a suburb over from me just posted on her facebook pictures of her meat stockpiling. Apparently she went into the local butcher and bought everything he had. Guess she will be first victim of home invasion and I will not be sorry for her. Dumb ass.


And the butcher allowed that? Must have been a mom & pop store. 
  Highly unlikely, but if stolen I hope the thief donates it to feed the hungry.  Hoarding massive amounts is just wrong.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep.. and so many people here posting their hoarding on social media. Some woman a suburb over from me just posted on her facebook pictures of her meat stockpiling. Apparently she went into the local butcher and bought everything he had. Guess she will be first victim of home invasion and I will not be sorry for her. Dumb ass.


How selfish of this woman!! And then to take a picture, very insensitive .... this is what creates the panic and fear and more hoarding...


----------



## Storm702

Loulouuk said:


> Or murder boom haha. Husband driving me around the bend already!


Me too! Ugh I'm gonna be on "Snapped"


----------



## PewPew

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A divorce boom!  LOL!



I believe the divorce boom. A lot of people are finding out how toxically selfish their partners are. A friend with an immunocompromised child had to move in with her parents bc her husband refuses to isolate & goes to drive thrus & whatever stores are still open daily b/c he’s bored. Before covid, he never spent time with the child b/c he was always “too tired after work.” I cannot see them lasting.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep.. and so many people here posting their hoarding on social media. Some woman a suburb over from me just posted on her facebook pictures of her meat stockpiling. Apparently she went into the local butcher and bought everything he had. Guess she will be first victim of home invasion and I will not be sorry for her. Dumb ass.



People’s need to brag outweighs their common sense. The guy who got caught with 18,000 bottles of hand sanitizer was so proud of himself & was outraged that Amazon and eBay took down his price-gouged listings. That outrage led to him complaining to the media, which ultimately led to an investigation (his lawyer advised him to donate the bottles.) In his interviews he looks confused when the reporter asked if he was sorry bc he feels he was wronged by not being able “to make a living”


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lilybarb said:


> And the butcher allowed that? Must have been a mom & pop store.
> Highly unlikely, but if stolen I hope the thief donates it to feed the hungry.  Hoarding massive amounts is just wrong.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> How selfish of this woman!! And then to take a picture, very insensitive .... this is what creates the panic and fear and more hoarding...





PewPew said:


> I believe the divorce boom. A lot of people are finding out how toxically selfish their partners are. A friend with an immunocompromised child had to move in with her parents bc her husband refuses to isolate & goes to drive thrus & whatever stores are still open daily b/c he’s bored. Before covid, he never spent time with the child b/c he was always “too tired after work.” I cannot see them lasting.
> 
> 
> People’s need to brag outweighs their common sense. The guy who got caught with 18,000 bottles of hand sanitizer was so proud of himself & was outraged that Amazon and eBay took down his price-gouged listings. That outrage led to him complaining to the media, which ultimately led to an investigation (his lawyer advised him to donate the bottles.) In his interviews he looks confused when the reporter asked if he was sorry bc he feels he was wronged by not being able “to make a living”



She is now selling on fb for huge prices. Too many of these revolting stories. 
Pet food is going the same way. Told my cats and dh that we each have to do our share, so two meals only per day. 
Not sure how long I will be able to cope with kitty tantrums.... lol.


----------



## fashionista1984

I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.

When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.


----------



## Storm702

fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> 
> When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.


I am praying over you!


----------



## pixiejenna

Storm702 said:


> Where at?! I'm  in IL & it's been out the last 5 times I went, and at different stores. I even tried Menards, Farm & Fleet, & Home Depot!



many of my coworkers have had good luck with finding stuff at woodmans. One of my managers and her husband were visiting friends in WI and heard how hard it is to find stuff here. So on their 5 hour drive home they shopped along the way and were able to find what they needed very easily in WI.



sdkitty said:


> we're basically in lock-down in CA.....yesterday I called my credit union asking if they would be closing branches.  she could not answer me.  today I went to a branch and they told me they're essential service and not allowed to close.
> So why in these trying times can't management keep the front lines informed?
> I like my CU but this was annoying.



Management can’t keep them updated because it keeps changing so quickly. I was off a day and asked my AGM what’s going on with senior hours because I read some stuff on FB. He happened to have newly printed signs with the days and hours. I sh!t you not 2 hours later the times changed. My CU has closed the lobby, drive though only for service.



sdkitty said:


> people are buying guns in record number here in CA (and other places like TX - maybe everywhere).  I heard an interview on NPR.  A gun dealer said most of the people are first time in gun owners buying for protection.  He said he will be out of inventory in a week or two - guns and ammo.
> People are operating out of fear.



The salon I get my facials at is next to a gun store, and the owners regularly have to guard the store on the days they’re closed because they have been broken into. The ironic part is they only sell target guns that shoot pellets not bullets. They were guarding the place today, and most likely will be doing so every day until this has passed.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> many of my coworkers have had good luck with finding stuff at woodmans. One of my managers and her husband were visiting friends in WI and heard how hard it is to find stuff here. So on their 5 hour drive home they shopped along the way and were able to find what they needed very easily in WI.
> 
> 
> 
> Management can’t keep them updated because it keeps changing so quickly. I was off a day and asked my AGM what’s going on with senior hours because I read some stuff on FB. He happened to have newly printed signs with the days and hours. I sh!t you not 2 hours later the times changed. My CU has closed the lobby, drive though only for service.
> 
> 
> 
> The salon I get my facials at is next to a gun store, and the owners regularly have to guard the store on the days they’re closed because they have been broken into. The ironic part is they only sell target guns that shoot pellets not bullets. They were guarding the place today, and most likely will be doing so every day until this has passed.


wow. I guess this will be inevitable as supply becomes tighter. Like the riots in CA many years ago...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lilybarb said:


> And the butcher allowed that? Must have been a mom & pop store.
> Highly unlikely, but if stolen I hope the thief donates it to feed the hungry.  Hoarding massive amounts is just wrong.


That’s what I thought. Why was she allowed to buy everything.... ? Also here, freezers and fridges are being bought on mass too.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Yoshi1296

fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> 
> When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.



Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this! But hope you have a happy and healthy delivery!


----------



## arnott

PewPew said:


> *I believe the divorce boom. A lot of people are finding out how toxically selfish their partners are.* A friend with an immunocompromised child had to move in with her parents bc her husband refuses to isolate & goes to drive thrus & whatever stores are still open daily b/c he’s bored. Before covid, he never spent time with the child b/c he was always “too tired after work.” I cannot see them lasting.



Toxically selfish!    I like that term!


----------



## mdcx

It seems sensible to keep whatever stockpile(food, tp etc) you have private and out of sight.  The people posting pics of theirs aren’t so great at future planning after all.
Where I am in Aus there are mixed messages from govt, hoarders, schools still open but many businesses closing. It’s confusing and people are stressed!


----------



## doni

limom said:


> By the end of the quarantine, there will be a baby boom and a divorce boom.



For what I‘ve heard the opposite is to be expected. Apparently epidemics decrease the natality rate. After all, this is about social distancing and restricting contacts...
For established couples who may be considering starting or extending a family, this is not going to seem the best time, with all the limitations and constraints put on the health system... most will wait.



fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> .



Case in point. I wish you all the best! Find comfort in that babies are the least affected and soon you will be able to hold and enjoy yours.


----------



## inverved

V0N1B2 said:


> Don't just flatten the curve, get rid of it altogether.



I wholeheartedly agree with this. The only way we will truly get rid of COVID-19 is having it implemented as another strain of the yearly influenza vaccine. The sooner they get this executed, the better.

I'll admit I felt guilty leaving the house today (Saturday) although I've been home since Tuesday night. It was lovely going for a walk in the early morning and breathing in the crisp air. I'll never take it for granted again. 

I mainly went out to pick up my shoes from the cobbler (for work shoes I will not wear for several weeks now) but also went to get bread, eggs, bananas and probiotic yoghurt and my local supermarket was quiet and calm, plus decently stocked. Also decided to get multivitamins to make sure my immune system is in good shape, although it has been for quite some time now.

After today, I think I'll do an early morning walk more regularly (ideally every weekday) to make sure I get my day started right and be in a positive frame of mind to get me through the day.


----------



## Murphy47

no_1_diva said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this. The only way we will truly get rid of COVID-19 is having it implemented as another strain of the yearly influenza vaccine. The sooner they get this executed, the better.
> 
> I'll admit I felt guilty leaving the house today (Saturday) although I've been home since Tuesday night. It was lovely going for a walk in the early morning and breathing in the crisp air. I'll never take it for granted again.
> 
> I mainly went out to pick up my shoes from the cobbler (for work shoes I will not wear for several weeks now) but also went to get bread, eggs, bananas and probiotic yoghurt and my local supermarket was quiet and calm, plus decently stocked. Also decided to get multivitamins to make sure my immune system is in good shape, although it has been for quite some time now.
> 
> After today, I think I'll do an early morning walk more regularly (ideally every weekday) to make sure I get my day started right and be in a positive frame of mind to get me through the day.



Depending on where u live walks are not prohibited. 
I have all the time in the world now to walk the dog and getting out in the fresh air is helping to keep things in perspective.


----------



## mdcx

Fresh air feels so good right now. I am trying to keep a breeze blowing through our house as much as possible. Deep cleaning is one thing to do while self-isolating, anything that makes your home more pleasant and peaceful and orderly!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I’ve been home for a week and daily walks have been so helpful! Just getting outside and smiling or waving at people (staying 6 feet away) improves my mood every time.

But yesterday I had to go to the grocery store for a few items and it was so stressful. Many people were aware and tried to keep distance but others seemed oblivious and were so close. One woman coughed as she walked right next to me. We got out as quickly as we could and I think I’m only going to order through delivery next time.



V0N1B2 said:


> All this talk of "flattening the curve" it really just prolonging the inevitable.  The problems haven't even begun to get bad yet in the US and Canada, and already they don't have enough equipment.  They're just spreading it out over six months instead of (mostly) stopping it cold.  It's not an ideal scenario, but neither is financial collapse - not to mention the needless loss of human life. JMO of course
> Don't just flatten the curve, get rid of it altogether.



I agree I wish we could all stay inside for a month and just be done with it. But that would require honest and competent leadership. And I'm not allowed to elaborate here.



fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> 
> When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.



First, congratulations!!! Please post pics one the baby is born. But I am so so sorry for the timing. Having a baby is wonderful but also stressful under the best of circumstances. I hope you will find online support groups helpful once he or she arrives. And I mean this sincerely..,please don’t hesitate to pm me if you need anything at all. I’m sure you have friends and family but as the mother of two teenagers I would be honored to help as well!


----------



## inverved

Murphy47 said:


> Depending on where u live walks are not prohibited.
> I have all the time in the world now to walk the dog and getting out in the fresh air is helping to keep things in perspective.



I live in Sydney, Australia and while we are not in lockdown around the country, they are instead encouraging social distancing. Based on what we saw on the news at Bondi Beach recently, the message is not getting through to a lot of people.



mdcx said:


> Fresh air feels so good right now. I am trying to keep a breeze blowing through our house as much as possible. Deep cleaning is one thing to do while self-isolating, anything that makes your home more pleasant and peaceful and orderly!



Deep cleaning and decluttering is definitely on my to-do list! And I've already started slowly.

My individual areas are fine (i.e. room, linen/storage cupboard, shelf in fridge and pantry) but I want to deep clean the common areas of my place (i.e. kitchen, bathroom, laundry, living room and balcony). I've already started decluttering my brother's pantry and found a lot of things that needed to be thrown out, which I threw out earlier this week. My goal is to do bit by bit on a regular basis rather than one whole deep clean in one go. Makes the overall job easier to achieve and gives me something to do every day.


----------



## Compass Rose

3 squares to spare per visit.  Unless you are taking care of business.  It is an incredible situation to make the effort to go to the store and find just what you suspected all along.  Not one roll in sight.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

sdkitty said:


> I guess maybe they think things are going to go really bad and their neighbors will come to take their TP (or food)


My mom sent me a text last night telling me not to tell anyone about my food storage, which is only the recommended 2-3 weeks worth in the event I have to shelter in place for that long. These are definitely worrying times.

I went out to find toilet paper again this morning and as I was approaching Target maybe 5 minutes after they opened, there was a rush of people leaving the store with toilet paper in hand. By the time I reached the TP aisle at about 7 minutes after the store opened, I was only able to grab one of the last remaining 12 roll packs. These are not for me. My sister is very sick with what she thinks is a cold plus she has severe asthma. She has 4 kids and a diabetic husband so I told her to stay home and I will shop for her family. 12 rolls of toilet paper isn't going to last a family of 6 for very long. I wish people would stop the hoarding but I have to say, I do understand it.


----------



## doni

Coconuts40 said:


> I agree with this statement, I feel the government and WHO failed us.  I don't know the entire details of course but there was a lot dragging of ones feet early on at the onset of this virus.


The WHO has been repeating that the Chinese/Asian strategy is what works. One can go read their report and find what that strategy is about. Western governments (all of them it seems) have decided not to follow suit. The WHO cannot oblige them to do anything.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone.  I am not working.  My regulatory College asked us to stop working and they would be reassessing our status to work the first week of April.  Emergencies only.  It came last Sunday afternoon, with no warning and left us scrambling Sunday night and Monday morning trying to cancel our patients and two weeks ahead.  Wishful thinking, this virus is just ramping up in North America I think we will be out of work until May for sure.

On the bright side it provides more masks and PPE for our frontline heroes, and I too want to reduce any risk of transmission.  On the bright side I have been reading journals that had been  collecting dust, spring cleaning, I will be providing webinars to stay connected with my colleagues, and getting mentally and physically strong.


----------



## Coconuts40

doni said:


> The WHO has been repeating that the Chinese/Asian strategy is what works. One can go read their report and find what that strategy is about. Western governments (all of them it seems) have decided not to follow suit. The WHO cannot oblige them to do anything.



Thanks Doni.  You may be right on this.


----------



## Tootsie17

fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> 
> When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.



I feel your frustration.  Ignore the morons and focus on the joyous occasion of bringing a new life into the world. I LOVE babies and I am giddy with happiness for you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## fashionista1984

Thank you everyone. It’s been something else and I was up late last night and let my frustrations out. I truly appreciate all the kind words <— can’t do that right now but imagine it from a 6 foot distance


----------



## Coconuts40

fabuleux said:


> The WHO didn’t fail us. In fact, the WHO offered to provide test kits to the US government early in the crisis and the T administration turned them down.



On January 30 the position of WHO was to not restrict any travel or trade restrictions, although identifying the high risk of transmission.  I can't help but feel very conflicted in my feelings of both the government and WHO.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Schools have been closed for over a week now and will end up being closed for the rest of the year. Some of the kids I worked with are medically fragile so it makes sense. Especially now that there are people with it in the city because they are f**king careless and selfish and have to go on cruises and overseas trips even when they were already advised not to. So far the positive cases have been thos who left the city and bringing it back. 
I have chronic illnesses that affect my immune system so this is kind of a scary time. I am just so glad I got my blood transfusion right before sh*t hits the fan at our hospitals. I worry about my dad as he is 80 and have an upcoming surgery in early April to see if he has prostate cancer and I really hope that the surgery doesn't get pushed back.


----------



## jenlynne25

I’m in Ohio and feel my state government and countries government have been taking great strides to protect the citizens here.  People are frustrated but this is hopefully just temporary and if everyone would abide we could flatten the curve at least a little.  I still see so many people out just casually shopping and what not.  I only leave the house to go to my parents, to help them, and to the grocery, and that’s is only if necessary.  I spend a lot of time on the PF and LV websites but that’s not completely unusual!  Lol Everyone do your best to keep a safe social distance and stay home if you feel even the slightest bit sick (allergies or common cold even).  Stay safe my PF family!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Look at this! 68 bids, $220 for toilet paper! This is heartbreaking.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/164132657184


----------



## Murphy47

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Look at this! 68 bids, $220 for toilet paper! This is heartbreaking.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/164132657184



Amazon shut these asshats down. Why won’t eBay?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Murphy47 said:


> Amazon shut these asshats down. Why won’t eBay?


I thought about reporting the auction (for price gouging?) but then again someone out there needs it bad enough to pay $220 for it. I'm not going to get involved, I just think this is sad and scary, that we've come to this.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Murphy47 said:


> Amazon shut these asshats down. Why won’t eBay?


It's up to $5,400! No way. That has to be a fake buyer. They have 0 feedback.


----------



## jenlynne25

Morgan_Bellini said:


> It's up to $5,400! No way. That has to be a fake buyer. They have 0 feedback.


It ended at over $8k!  There is no way this should be allowed!


----------



## Clearblueskies

jenlynne25 said:


> It ended at over $8k!  There is no way this should be allowed!


Bidders are just taking the pi** out of the seller for being greedy


----------



## fabuleux

Coconuts40 said:


> I respect your opinion.  Best wishes.


Best wishes to you.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Similar to a lot of posters here, I'm spending time with family, taking walks and cleaning. It has been snowy here the last few days so we are stuck in the house and in need of fresh air. Technically, my son is on spring break this week, but we were notified that all schools will be shut down until April 17th. Likely to change if more cases arise.

I'm relieved that the schools and lots of businesses are closed. But, still feeling stressed for my husband who has to return to work next week. And I'm also worried for my brother-in-law who works in management at the grocery store. He said people are acting completely crazy (screaming at him) and shopping is worse than black Friday (items out of stock constantly).

Like many other women I must anxiously wait to get my roots touched up. But, until then I will just keep wearing a hat. I've got the double bad combo of curly/gray so it's beanies or hats for me in public most of the time. Lol.


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My mom sent me a text last night telling me not to tell anyone about my food storage, which is only the recommended 2-3 weeks worth in the event I have to shelter in place for that long. These are definitely worrying times.
> 
> I went out to find toilet paper again this morning and as I was approaching Target maybe 5 minutes after they opened, there was a rush of people leaving the store with toilet paper in hand. By the time I reached the TP aisle at about 7 minutes after the store opened, I was only able to grab one of the last remaining 12 roll packs. These are not for me. My sister is very sick with what she thinks is a cold plus she has severe asthma. She has 4 kids and a diabetic husband so I told her to stay home and I will shop for her family. 12 rolls of toilet paper isn't going to last a family of 6 for very long. I wish people would stop the hoarding but I have to say, I do understand it.


lucky you got some TP.....woman in line with me at costco was trying to get some for a friend who is undergoing chemo and has diarrhea all the time.  this woman got in line same time as me - an hour before the store opened.  we were too late for TP.  they had a limit of one per customer.  people must have lined up two hours before opening, plus this was the day they allowed employees to shop first.
GL to you


----------



## IntheOcean

PurseAddict728 said:


> Like many other women I must anxiously wait to get my roots touched up. But, until then I will just keep wearing a hat. I've got the double bad combo of curly/gray so it's beanies or hats for me in public most of the time. Lol.


Could you ask someone in your household to dye the roots for you? I've watched a new video by Sophie Shohet last night where she did just that - asked her hair guy what products he uses on her, ordered it all online and had her husband do her roots for her. They had lots of fun doing that.
I think, in the current situation, unhappiness with your hair, while it's not really all that important, would just add to the uneasiness. But if you had your hair all done and pretty, it would do exactly the opposite and brighten up the day.


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Look at this! 68 bids, $220 for toilet paper! This is heartbreaking.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/164132657184


should not be allowed IMO


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## IntheOcean

To try and alleviate the TP hysteria: there's this website here in Russia that's somewhat similar to Reddit. Someone said there the other day that everyone needs so much toilet paper because these days, if one person sneezes, seven people who see that immediately sh*t their pants.

Also, I know not everyone has a bidet at home, especially in the west. I don't. But couldn't people just utilize newspapers for #1 and use shower after #2 if it so happens that they run out of toilet paper?

I totally get stocking up on food and medicine and sanitizer. But toiler paper? Really?..


----------



## sdkitty

PurseAddict728 said:


> Similar to a lot of posters here, I'm spending time with family, taking walks and cleaning. It has been snowy here the last few days so we are stuck in the house and in need of fresh air. Technically, my son is on spring break this week, but we were notified that all schools will be shut down until April 17th. Likely to change if more cases arise.
> 
> I'm relieved that the schools and lots of businesses are closed. But, still feeling stressed for my husband who has to return to work next week. And I'm also worried for my brother-in-law who works in management at the grocery store. He said people are acting completely crazy (screaming at him) and shopping is worse than black Friday (items out of stock constantly).
> 
> Like many other women I must anxiously wait to get my roots touched up. But, until then I will just keep wearing a hat. I've got the double bad combo of curly/gray so it's beanies or hats for me in public most of the time. Lol.


If you don't want to touch up all your roots there is Clairol root touchup.  It's a kit that mixes up a batch big enough to cover the most obvious places - your part and the hairs right around your face......sold at places like WM, target, drugstores.  Very easy.  I also use L'oreal root touchup spray.  Harder to get the area around the face but you can do the back, the top - a larger area than with the touchup kit.


----------



## PurseAddict728

IntheOcean said:


> Could you ask someone in your household to dye the roots for you? I've watched a new video by Sophie Shohet last night where she did just that - asked her hair guy what products he uses on her, ordered it all online and had her husband do her roots for her. They had lots of fun doing that.
> I think, in the current situation, unhappiness with your hair, while it's not really all that important, would just add to the uneasiness. But if you had your hair all done and pretty, it would do exactly the opposite and brighten up the day.





sdkitty said:


> If you don't want to touch up all your roots there is Clairol root touchup.  It's a kit that mixes up a batch big enough to cover the most obvious places - your part and the hairs right around your face......sold at places like WM, target, drugstores.  Very easy.  I also use L'oreal root touchup spray.  Harder to get the area around the face but you can do the back, the top - a larger area than with the touchup kit.



My husband said he would try to help me...We shall see. Lol. At the moment I don't have any color kits on hand. I know Amazon is only shipping out essential cleaning supplies and I'm too afraid to even stop at the drugstores to find a kit. I was looking into henna as a safer alternative.
Bit of background info: I'm a mix of Puerto Rican, Spanish, German, Swiss, Norwegian, etc. I'm fair skinned and I've had grays genetically since I was 18. So annoying, and my roots grow pretty fast (about 2-3 weeks after I get them touched up).

For many years I use to color my hair myself with boxed colors. About once a year I would go to a professional salon and they would all scold me on the no-no's of boxed color. But going monthly was not in my budget unfortunately. Recently, in the last several months my MIL recommended that I use her hair stylist who specifically provides organic dye. My MIL was always afraid of how harsh the traditional dyes are (scalp irritations, cancer causing, etc.). And this hair stylist is really fair in her color/cut rates. But, she had a cold recently and I didn't want to risk it and now with the social distancing it might be awhile. So, I'm not sure what to do. I don't have my nails done regularly and don't wear make up much but always felt better about myself when get my roots re-touched (now in my late 30s.) Thanks for the recommendations ladies.  I will definitely watch the video you recommended. And think about my options. Still first world problems..lol.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PurseAddict728 said:


> Similar to a lot of posters here, I'm spending time with family, taking walks and cleaning. It has been snowy here the last few days so we are stuck in the house and in need of fresh air. Technically, my son is on spring break this week, but we were notified that all schools will be shut down until April 17th. Likely to change if more cases arise.
> 
> I'm relieved that the schools and lots of businesses are closed. But, still feeling stressed for my husband who has to return to work next week. And I'm also worried for my brother-in-law who works in management at the grocery store. He said people are acting completely crazy (screaming at him) and shopping is worse than black Friday (items out of stock constantly).
> 
> Like many other women I must anxiously wait to get my roots touched up. But, until then I will just keep wearing a hat. I've got the double bad combo of curly/gray so it's beanies or hats for me in public most of the time. Lol.



If it makes you feel a little better, not a lot of people are going to see your roots right now.


----------



## sdkitty

PurseAddict728 said:


> My husband said he would try to help me...We shall see. Lol. At the moment I don't have any color kits on hand. I know Amazon is only shipping out essential cleaning supplies and I'm too afraid to even stop at the drugstores to find a kit. I was looking into henna as a safer alternative.
> Bit of background info: I'm a mix of Puerto Rican, Spanish, German, Swiss, Norwegian, etc. I'm fair skinned and I've had grays genetically since I was 18. So annoying, and my roots grow pretty fast (about 2-3 weeks after I get them touched up).
> 
> For many years I use to color my hair myself with boxed colors. About once a year I would go to a professional salon and they would all scold me on the no-no's of boxed color. But going monthly was not in my budget unfortunately. Recently, in the last several months my MIL recommended that I use her hair stylist who specifically provides organic dye. My MIL was always afraid of how harsh the traditional dyes are (scalp irritations, cancer causing, etc.). And this hair stylist is really fair in her color/cut rates. But, she had a cold recently and I didn't want to risk it and now with the social distancing it might be awhile. So, I'm not sure what to do. I don't have my nails done regularly and don't wear make up much but always felt better about myself when get my roots re-touched (now in my late 30s.) Thanks for the recommendations ladies.  I will definitely watch the video you recommended. And think about my options. Still first world problems..lol.


I have an appointment with for my roots in april.  Haven't heard from my stylist but I'm pretty sure she must have been forced to close.  Here in CA we're pretty much shut down. Re makeup.  I always feel better wearing it but I'm not wearing it around the house just for myself and DH.  Getting used to seeing my face w/o it.  For better or worse.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> If it makes you feel a little better, not a lot of people are going to see your roots right now.


Very true. And most of the time I just wear a hat or beanie if I really need to be out. But, haven't been out for days so it's mainly just to make myself feel a sense of normalcy during this chaotic time.


----------



## PurseAddict728

sdkitty said:


> I have an appointment with for my roots in april.  Haven't heard from my stylist but I'm pretty sure she must have been forced to close.  Here in CA we're pretty much shut down. Re makeup.  I always feel better wearing it but I'm not wearing it around the house just for myself and DH.  Getting used to seeing my face w/o it.  For better or worse.


Lots of things are changing that none of us are prepared for. I use to wear makeup all the time while I was working, but slowly stopped after I became a SAHM. I guess the lesson we are learning is to let our true natural beauty shine.  I need to just let it go for the moment.


----------



## mzbaglady1

arnott said:


> I just went to Safeway and they put tape on the floor to show people where to stand in line to check out so we don't stand too close to each other.    It said something like, "Social Distancing Line" on the tape!


LOL!!! Its something in my body chemistry that people keep standing extremely close to me. I move a couple of feet away to keep a distance and the person automatically moves near me. At this point I want to scream social distance please.


----------



## IntheOcean

PurseAddict728 said:


> I don't have my nails done regularly and don't wear make up much but always felt better about myself when get my roots re-touched (now in my late 30s.) Thanks for the recommendations ladies.  I will definitely watch the video you recommended. And think about my options. Still first world problems..lol.


I know what you mean. I don't dye my hair - tried it once, in a salon and all, and realized with absolute certainty that the only reason I'll ever dye my hair again is to hide the gray color when it comes. Thankfully that hasn't happened yet. But I do love to wear my hair wavy and that's the one and only hairstyle I've worn since I don't know... 2010? So even now, when I'm not going out, I still like doing my hair in the morning just to brighten up the day. I did my nails yesterday, too. But as I'm not a big fan of makeup in general, I'm letting my face go bare, don't feel the need to bother.

Hopefully you'll figure out what to do with your roots! Best of luck.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PurseAddict728 said:


> Very true. And most of the time I just wear a hat or beanie if I really need to be out. But, haven't been out for days so it's mainly just to make myself feel a sense of normalcy during this chaotic time.



Well, that’s a good enough reason to do it!     I thought of putting on makeup, but decided I’d skip it for now.  Maybe I’ll feel differently about it tomorrow.


----------



## mzbaglady1

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep.. and so many people here posting their hoarding on social media. Some woman a suburb over from me just posted on her facebook pictures of her meat stockpiling. Apparently she went into the local butcher and bought everything he had. Guess she will be first victim of home invasion and I will not be sorry for her. Dumb ass. She better not loose power.   Some supermarkets are not accepting returns. Hoarders beware.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I use Everpro beauty gray away stick...i have always gone to a salon, I’ve never tried at home kits. I was also nervous to use the touch up spray...I’m hoping my salon opens up soon!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> I know what you mean. I don't dye my hair - tried it once, in a salon and all, and realized with absolute certainty that the only reason I'll ever dye my hair again is to hide the gray color when it comes. Thankfully that hasn't happened yet. But I do love to wear my hair wavy and that's the one and only hairstyle I've worn since I don't know... 2010? So even now, when I'm not going out, I still like doing my hair in the morning just to brighten up the day. I did my nails yesterday, too. But as I'm not a big fan of makeup in general, I'm letting my face go bare, don't feel the need to bother.
> 
> Hopefully you'll figure out what to do with your roots! Best of luck.


I'm still doing my naturally curly hair same.  but unless I'm going to the store or something it's in a pony tail or braided.  The other day I had to do some errands and did almost full makeup with hair down and earrings.  I noticed I did look better.
If I am going out the criteria is where am I going and will I see anyone I know.  If I'm just running to the store for a few groceries, the it's very minimal makeup.
We haven't seen any friends or socialized.  I guess you could have people over and keep six feet away.  But if they have any pre-existing conditions they might not want to come.


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I use Everpro beauty gray away stick...i have always gone to a salon, I’ve never tried at home kits. I was also nervous to use the touch up spray...I’m hoping my salon opens up soon!!!!


nervous on touchup stray for health reasons?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> nervous on touchup stray for health reasons?


Sort of that and i may not get it right , spray it all over the place


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am so sick & tired of the way people are acting in my Country. Bondi beach which is famous & a hot spot, had over 10 thousand people yesterday & NO social distancing at all!! They closed the Beach along with another 2 beaches & now only 500 people are allowed at one time. I'm f**king fed up with peoples attitude here! I still don't understand why the hell the traffic is so bad? Most Schools are still open despite the fact that teachers & students are testing positive with the Virus.

FTLOG! Just lock us down already! Because there are so many jerks that are just going about their daily lives as if nothing is wrong! And that has the potential to kill those who are vulnerable to the Virus. Wake the F**K up!!


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sort of that and i may not get it right , spray it all over the place


it's super easy... the spray isn't very diffuse so no mess....I have auburn hair and the red works great for me.  I do the part and have DH to the back.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> it's super easy... the spray isn't very diffuse so no mess....I have auburn hair and the red works great for me.  I do the part and have DH to the back.


Maybe I will give it a try when I pick up more of the color sticks....


----------



## whateve

PurseAddict728 said:


> My husband said he would try to help me...We shall see. Lol. At the moment I don't have any color kits on hand. I know Amazon is only shipping out essential cleaning supplies and I'm too afraid to even stop at the drugstores to find a kit. I was looking into henna as a safer alternative.
> Bit of background info: I'm a mix of Puerto Rican, Spanish, German, Swiss, Norwegian, etc. I'm fair skinned and I've had grays genetically since I was 18. So annoying, and my roots grow pretty fast (about 2-3 weeks after I get them touched up).
> 
> For many years I use to color my hair myself with boxed colors. About once a year I would go to a professional salon and they would all scold me on the no-no's of boxed color. But going monthly was not in my budget unfortunately. Recently, in the last several months my MIL recommended that I use her hair stylist who specifically provides organic dye. My MIL was always afraid of how harsh the traditional dyes are (scalp irritations, cancer causing, etc.). And this hair stylist is really fair in her color/cut rates. But, she had a cold recently and I didn't want to risk it and now with the social distancing it might be awhile. So, I'm not sure what to do. I don't have my nails done regularly and don't wear make up much but always felt better about myself when get my roots re-touched (now in my late 30s.) Thanks for the recommendations ladies.  I will definitely watch the video you recommended. And think about my options. Still first world problems..lol.


I hadn't heard that about Amazon only shipping out essential cleaning supplies. Where did you read that?


----------



## Murphy47

IntheOcean said:


> To try and alleviate the TP hysteria: there's this website here in Russia that's somewhat similar to Reddit. Someone said there the other day that everyone needs so much toilet paper because these days, if one person sneezes, seven people who see that immediately sh*t their pants.
> 
> Also, I know not everyone has a bidet at home, especially in the west. I don't. But couldn't people just utilize newspapers for #1 and use shower after #2 if it so happens that they run out of toilet paper?
> 
> I totally get stocking up on food and medicine and sanitizer. But toiler paper? Really?..



Most Americans don’t have access to a daily paper. 
And obviously use too much when they go.


----------



## IntheOcean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am so sick & tired of the way people are acting in my Country. Bondi beach which is famous & a hot spot, had over 10 thousand people yesterday & NO social distancing at all!! They closed the Beach along with another 2 beaches & now only 500 people are allowed at one time. I'm f**king fed up with peoples attitude here! I still don't understand why the hell the traffic is so bad? Most Schools are still open despite the fact that teachers & students are testing positive with the Virus.
> 
> FTLOG! Just lock us down already! Because there are so many jerks that are just going about their daily lives as if nothing is wrong! And that has the potential to kill those who are vulnerable to the Virus. Wake the F**K up!!


What a bunch of morons.  The beach and the sun and the bars and all the other fun activities will still be there when this whole mess clears up! 
I'm so sorry you and all the other people who are behaving responsibly have to deal with this kind of attitude.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I hadn't heard that about Amazon only shipping out essential cleaning supplies. Where did you read that?


I have orders on the way to me from Amazon for protein powder, honey, dog dental treats and laundry detergent, so I'm certain they are shipping things besides essential cleaning supplies.


----------



## luckylove

Catbird9 said:


> I have orders on the way to me from Amazon for protein powder, honey, dog dental treats and laundry detergent, so I'm certain they are shipping things besides essential cleaning supplies.



I had ordered some boardgames a few days ago and they also shipped.


----------



## IntheOcean

Murphy47 said:


> Most Americans don’t have access to a daily paper.


Didn't know that! But yeah, it makes sense with most of the people switching to digital newspapers and magazines.


----------



## bag-mania

IntheOcean said:


> I totally get stocking up on food and medicine and sanitizer. But toiler paper? Really?..



It’s crazy but I think it’s because toilet paper is one of those items  that nobody ever wants to be caught without. People are panicking. I suppose stocking up on toilet paper gives them a misguided sense of control during a situation where everything else is out of their control.  Unfortunately, it’s creating a shortage when stores are still getting regular deliveries. I’ve heard some stores have people waiting around as it’s being unloaded off the truck.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IntheOcean said:


> What a bunch of morons.  The beach and the sun and the bars and all the other fun activities will still be there when this whole mess clears up!
> I'm so sorry you and all the other people who are behaving responsibly have to deal with this kind of attitude.



It's no wonder NSW has the highest rate of infected people in Australia!! And it's rising everyday! People need a frigging reality check!


----------



## Murphy47

Catbird9 said:


> I have orders on the way to me from Amazon for protein powder, honey, dog dental treats and laundry detergent, so I'm certain they are shipping things besides essential cleaning supplies.



Those items will all ship. As they are considered essentials. 
They will also ship current stock of any non essential items. 
They are not accepting anymore shipments from vendors of Non essentials; ie phone cases. To deal with increased demand.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I noticed that more people are quickly irritated by the smallest and insignificant things. Perhaps it because of being cooped up inside all day every day, which I understand. This virus has disrupted many people's daily routines and their sense of security.

No one can come and go as they please and even if they do, they have to think about additional precautions in order to keep themselves safe and healthy.

Had a facetime conversation with a relative and it turned irritating after 15 minutes because they couldn't handle the micromanagement that their boss has to impose on them (as well as their team members). They feel that the WFH and video phone conferences is intruding in their personal space.  I understand their irritation but I feel exhausted playing "therapist" to their situation.

I hope everyone is keeping sane by having lots and lots of patience and understanding. If anything, we all must look after ourselves first so that we can look after the ones important to us.  It sounds very selfish, but this way, we can give more help to others when we help ourselves first.

If you're feeling overwhelmed and very stressed, please take the time to care for yourself first.  

It's like how in the flight attendants oxygen mask demonstration before takeoff:  Put your oxygen mask on yourself first before helping others.


----------



## Lilybarb

Catbird9 said:


> I have orders on the way to me from Amazon for protein powder, honey, dog dental treats and laundry detergent, so I'm certain they are shipping things besides essential cleaning supplies.


And @Murphy47 - Amazon is shipping as usual in my experience. I received an order day b4 yesterday & I placed another today, & neither had anything to do with cleaning & weren't essentials.


----------



## TXLVlove

Just got home from shopping.  Trader Joes had us wait outside-one in one out situation.  I was able to find tomato sauce, hamburger, and pasta.  At a larger grocery store there was no pasta or tomato sauce.  The sign on the toilet paper section has changed from 2 per customer last week to 1 per customer this week.  My husband is trying to purchase a firearm and the local sporting goods store has a 4 hour wait which has turned into a 7 hour wait just to get waited on.  I'm not sure about the whole firearm situation but it's his thing.  My doberman will keep me safe along with my killer pug!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Now we have no booze as well as no.food or toilet rolls and the death toll increases each day


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

This thread is now starting to stress me out


----------



## Loulouuk

elvisfan4life said:


> Now we have no booze as well as no.food or toilet rolls and the death toll increases each day


Omg what country is this?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Positive News:  Our neighbor has a friend in the hospital with the virus, he was on a ventilator but after taking the experimental cocktail of the malaria drug + Z pack he turned a corner and is off the ventilator


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> Positive News:  Our neighbor has a friend in the hospital with the virus, he was on a ventilator but after taking the experimental cocktail of the malaria drug + Z pack he turned a corner and is off the ventilator



That is great news! Can you find out which experimental drug he was on? I am wondering if it would help my uncle who is also on a ventilator in the hospital.


----------



## whateve

Mrs.Z said:


> Positive News:  Our neighbor has a friend in the hospital with the virus, he was on a ventilator but after taking the experimental cocktail of the malaria drug + Z pack he turned a corner and is off the ventilator


That's great news!


----------



## Mrs.Z

luckylove said:


> That is great news! Can you find out which experimental drug he was on? I am wondering if it would help my uncle who is also on a ventilator in the hospital.


Hi....it’s been in the news, here is an article, it’s an old Malaria drug and the common Z pack antibiotic

https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/


----------



## victoroliveira

I already for work from home, but still had to go out for a few things. Now i'm 100% at home. 
I'm from Brazil, I live in Rio and around last week we started to have cases here.. I'm worried since it's a 3rd world country with many problems already and now we have another one. A big one.. a lot of people getting fired and business closing due the virus. Our economy wasn't doing great in the last two years and now i feel it's going down under.  There's universal health care here which kinda comforts me for those who can't afford, but the hospitals are getting packed soon. 
the president is treating like a regular flu and even joking about it -- there's a rumor that he has it. and last week he was at the street greeting and shaking hands with the crowd.
And unfortunately until a few days ago people were still going out to clubs, bars and to the beach.


----------



## nicole0612

Murphy47 said:


> Those items will all ship. As they are considered essentials.
> They will also ship current stock of any non essential items.
> They are not accepting anymore shipments from vendors of Non essentials; ie phone cases. To deal with increased demand.



This is correct and the most current info.


----------



## doni

Mrs.Z said:


> Positive News:  Our neighbor has a friend in the hospital with the virus, he was on a ventilator but after taking the experimental cocktail of the malaria drug + Z pack he turned a corner and is off the ventilator


That’s such great news to hear


----------



## jenlynne25

whateve said:


> I hadn't heard that about Amazon only shipping out essential cleaning supplies. Where did you read that?


They aren’t allowing any of their third party sellers to ship items to their warehouses to go out.  What Amazon has on stock they are shipping but there could be delays.


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> Hi....it’s been in the news, here is an article, it’s an old Malaria drug and the common Z pack antibiotic
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/



Thank you!


----------



## jenlynne25

victoroliveira said:


> I already for work from home, but still had to go out for a few things. Now i'm 100% at home.
> I'm from Brazil, I live in Rio and around last week we started to have cases here.. I'm worried since it's a 3rd world country with many problems already and now we have another one. A big one.. a lot of people getting fired and business closing due the virus. Our economy wasn't doing great in the last two years and now i feel it's going down under.  There's universal health care here which kinda comforts me for those who can't afford, but the hospitals are getting packed soon.
> the president is treating like a regular flu and even joking about it -- there's a rumor that he has it. and last week he was at the street greeting and shaking hands with the crowd.
> And unfortunately until a few days ago people were still going out to clubs, bars and to the beach.


Wishing you the best and that you stay safe!


----------



## Murphy47

Lilybarb said:


> And @Murphy47 - Amazon is shipping as usual in my experience. I received an order day b4 yesterday & I placed another today, & neither had anything to do with cleaning & weren't essentials.



Yes. If amazon already has it, it will ship. They are only accepting deliveries from their vendors that are considered essentials.


----------



## PurseAddict728

whateve said:


> I hadn't heard that about Amazon only shipping out essential cleaning supplies. Where did you read that?



It was an article from their website:
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/compan..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=R1TTP0C03W1RCGB375DS
I placed an order for some electric hair clippers (both DH and DS are in need of a trim since we can't go anywhere) on March 12th. And it said the order was being delayed. But, recently Amazon said the order was shipped. I think certain items are just being delayed at this point. The cleaning/household products are a priority right now. It's understandable.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## PurseAddict728

IntheOcean said:


> I know what you mean. I don't dye my hair - tried it once, in a salon and all, and realized with absolute certainty that the only reason I'll ever dye my hair again is to hide the gray color when it comes. Thankfully that hasn't happened yet. But I do love to wear my hair wavy and that's the one and only hairstyle I've worn since I don't know... 2010? So even now, when I'm not going out, I still like doing my hair in the morning just to brighten up the day. I did my nails yesterday, too. But as I'm not a big fan of makeup in general, I'm letting my face go bare, don't feel the need to bother.
> 
> Hopefully you'll figure out what to do with your roots! Best of luck.



Yes I'm accustomed to doing my hair a certain way too! I finally found some great products for curly/wavy hair. The Curlsmith Line from Ulta. I feel like I've had hit and miss experiences with salons. I think the biggest deciding factor has to do with the stylist themselves. I swear everyone acts like they know how to color/cut/style curly hair, but most of them just seem to want to give their own opinion and they do not live personally with curly hair. They have no idea that humidity or other factors create constant frizz! I do my own nails when I get the chance. I've had them done professionally a few times, but I think it's just hard to maintain budget wise. 
Thanks and best of luck to you as well!


----------



## inverved

IntheOcean said:


> Could you ask someone in your household to dye the roots for you? I've watched a new video by Sophie Shohet last night where she did just that - asked her hair guy what products he uses on her, ordered it all online and had her husband do her roots for her. They had lots of fun doing that.
> I think, in the current situation, unhappiness with your hair, while it's not really all that important, would just add to the uneasiness. But if you had your hair all done and pretty, it would do exactly the opposite and brighten up the day.



I watched that video you were talking about last night and her ideas of things to do during lockdown were fantastic!


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I use Everpro beauty gray away stick...i have always gone to a salon, I’ve never tried at home kits. I was also nervous to use the touch up spray...I’m hoping my salon opens up soon!!!!


I've never used the touch up spray. But, I have used the boxed root touch up and other kits. I'm trying not to go back to the habit of using those anymore. Generally, they worked ok overall. I had grown tired of trying to get the roots myself. It's quite hard to see where I've applied my color all over my roots. And most stylists keep telling me about the harmful mineral salts/oils in the boxed color kits. I've seen lots of posts from stylists on Facebook about salon closures all over my town as well. I'm sure it is hard for a lot of ladies right now.
We never realized how many activites or things we could easily do on a daily basis until this new situation made us change our routines so drastically.


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sort of that and i may not get it right , spray it all over the place


I heard from my hairdresser...she had to close and is considering doing house calls.....said she would be in touch.....asked me not to do my own roots in the meantime


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> I heard from my hairdresser...she had to close and is considering doing house calls.....said she would be in touch.....asked me not to do my own roots in the meantime


I may end up with a new wall paint color . You are lucky, I know mine would not come to the home......


----------



## chicinthecity777

It must just be me but I would not let non-family into my home right now, let alone so close up with me cutting/dyeing my hair. You don't know whether they carry the virus or not and the duration of the hair dressing is definitely too long for my comfort. 
Here where I am the definition of close contact is within 2 metres for more than 15 mins. So you do the maths.


----------



## Lilybarb

We need a hair thread!


----------



## PurseAddict728

chicinthecity777 said:


> It must just be me but I would not let non-family into my home right now, let alone so close up with me cutting/dyeing my hair. You don't know whether they carry the virus or not and the duration of the hair dressing is definitely too long for my comfort.
> Here where I am the definition of close contact is within 2 metres for more than 15 mins. So you do the maths.


Yes that's a good point. That's why I opted not to do my appointment last week. The gal I go to has a salon in her home, but she was already sick so I didn't want to risk it...Even if one shows no symptoms they could carry it.
The grocery store madness is really out of hand. Tons of people can be carrying it around not aware or not taking enough precautions. Everyone needs to stop hoarding/panic shopping.


----------



## BigPurseSue

luckylove said:


> That is great news! Can you find out which experimental drug he was on? I am wondering if it would help my uncle who is also on a ventilator in the hospital.





Mrs.Z said:


> Hi....it’s been in the news, here is an article, it’s an old Malaria drug and the common Z pack antibiotic
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/



I heard some local medical people talking about using this drug cocktail. It's apparently very effective. It's an off-label use of the malaria drug and unfortunately may not be easy to obtain.


----------



## whateve

I got an email that Panera bread was offering free delivery. I had visions of getting all my favorite pastries and bread delivered. I told DH we could get his favorite cinnamon rolls. When I went to the website, it said no delivery to your area. How disappointing! I don't know what it is going on with our local places but many of them could grow their business if they were to offer delivery.


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> I got an email that Panera bread was offering free delivery. I had visions of getting all my favorite pastries and bread delivered. I told DH we could get his favorite cinnamon rolls. When I went to the website, it said no delivery to your area. How disappointing! I don't know what it is going on with our local places but many of them could grow their business if they were to offer delivery.



They either have no workers or no supplies


----------



## canto bight

I want to support local businesses and all, but am I the only one apprehensive about ordering food for take out or delivery?  I know everyone is practicing more precaution in cleanliness, but we also know that people still feel pressure to come to work sick (and can carry this virus despite not showing symptoms) so it makes me really concerned.  

My friend said that three employees at a chain (I know not local, but still) coffee shop tested positive for coronavirus in her town in a different state which makes me more steadfast in my apprehension.


----------



## vinbenphon1

whateve said:


> I got an email that Panera bread was offering free delivery. I had visions of getting all my favorite pastries and bread delivered. I told DH we could get his favorite cinnamon rolls. When I went to the website, it said no delivery to your area. How disappointing! I don't know what it is going on with our local places but many of them could grow their business if they were to offer delivery.


This is what they did in Beijing. I watched this Aussie correspondent segment on tv, he had a camera on his push bike showing what the city was like and really the only movement were local deliveries. Deliveries were lined up on the sidewalk in piles for each apartment and the customers were messaged one at a time to collect their stuff. 
I agree there is massive opportunity for small food businesses like bakeries and lunch bars to move online and do deliveries. Our government is offering subsidies for these businesses. I would use mine to supplement the delivery charges.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Yes. If amazon already has it, it will ship. They are only accepting deliveries from their vendors that are considered essentials.



I have an old order on Amazon for some plant-related items like potting soil that never shipped. Today I got a notice that I could ask for a refund. Obviously potting soil is not an essential  , it's a minor thing in this world of pain, but your information is correct and explains the baffling path of my order. It looks like my potting soil is stuck at the warehouse of either the vendor (most likely if a prior order is indication) or Amazon where it was readied for shipment over a week ago but never progressed into the realm of Amazon fulfillment.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I have an old order on Amazon for some plant-related items like potting soil that never shipped. Today I got a notice that I could ask for a refund. Obviously potting soil is not an essential  , it's a minor thing in this world of pain, but your information is correct and explains the baffling path of my order. It looks like my potting soil is stuck at the warehouse of either the vendor (most likely if a prior order is indication) or Amazon where it was readied for shipment over a week ago but never progressed into the realm of Amazon fulfillment.


I'm glad the frying pan I ordered last week got delivered. I consider it almost a necessity as I've been cooking so much more now and the old one was in bad shape.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> I want to support local businesses and all, but am I the only one apprehensive about ordering food for take out or delivery?  I know everyone is practicing more precaution in cleanliness, but we also know that people still feel pressure to come to work sick (and can carry this virus despite not showing symptoms) so it makes me really concerned.
> 
> My friend said that three employees at a chain (I know not local, but still) coffee shop tested positive for coronavirus in her town in a different state which makes me more steadfast in my apprehension.


I'd rather get delivery than go out and get it. I think there is more risk in that. I'm not interested in getting restaurant delivery of cooked meals. I'd be interested in a once a week delivery of fresh food, like milk, eggs, vegetables, and bread. Those things can be cleaned when they arrive but a cooked meal can't.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> I got an email that Panera bread was offering free delivery. I had visions of getting all my favorite pastries and bread delivered. I told DH we could get his favorite cinnamon rolls. When I went to the website, it said no delivery to your area. How disappointing! I don't know what it is going on with our local places but many of them could grow their business if they were to offer delivery.


Maybe they changed it with the current situation? Or can you order from a meal delivery service?


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Maybe they changed it with the current situation? Or can you order from a meal delivery service?


The email was in response to the current situation. I suppose I might be able to order from a meal delivery service.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Why are they not closing the beaches and restaurants in Georgia?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> The email was in response to the current situation. I suppose I might be able to order from a meal delivery service.


I was just watching CNN and they were talking about food delivery and how to handle it..


----------



## aerinha

Storm702 said:


> I do. I'm  going on a mission to every store by me. I will not back down. I will not give up. I'm not taking no for an answer tomorrow! I will find toilet paper!



Costco gets their brand in if you belong.


----------



## canto bight

whateve said:


> I'd rather get delivery than go out and get it. I think there is more risk in that. I'm not interested in getting restaurant delivery of cooked meals. I'd be interested in a once a week delivery of fresh food, like milk, eggs, vegetables, and bread. Those things can be cleaned when they arrive but a cooked meal can't.



My concern is less of sharing the space with someone when picking up the food and more of food safety concern if sick or infected people are preparing it.


----------



## bag-mania

canto bight said:


> My concern is less of sharing the space with someone when picking up the food and more of food safety concern if sick or infected people are preparing it.



The good news is there has been no sign of Covid-19 having been transmitted through food. I saw a story on CNN about that earlier today. They said it is respiratory, person-to-person.


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> My concern is less of sharing the space with someone when picking up the food and more of food safety concern if sick or infected people are preparing it.


Which is why I'm more interested in non-prepared foods, like groceries. There might still be people handling it, but as I said, most of the things can be washed, unlike a prepared meal.


----------



## canto bight

bag-mania said:


> The good news is there has been no sign of Covid-19 having been transmitted through food. I saw a story on CNN about that earlier today. They said it is respiratory, person-to-person.



That is good news!  I know that part of this is in my head so that does make me feel better.



whateve said:


> Which is why I'm more interested in non-prepared foods, like groceries. There might still be people handling it, but as I said, most of the things can be washed, unlike a prepared meal.



Yeah, true.  My mom has been wiping everything that comes into her house down if it's in a package and cleaning/washing everything else as well.


----------



## sdkitty

chicinthecity777 said:


> It must just be me but I would not let non-family into my home right now, let alone so close up with me cutting/dyeing my hair. You don't know whether they carry the virus or not and the duration of the hair dressing is definitely too long for my comfort.
> Here where I am the definition of close contact is within 2 metres for more than 15 mins. So you do the maths.


that's something to consider (if she even wants to do house calls).  She doesn't have kids in school (to bring home germs) - just an infant who I think is cared for by a woman with no other kids there.  But she has been seeing lots of clients, plus all the other people going through the salon using the sinks, etc.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

sdkitty said:


> lucky you got some TP.....woman in line with me at costco was trying to get some for a friend who is undergoing chemo and has diarrhea all the time.



That breaks my heart.



canto bight said:


> I want to support local businesses and all, but am I the only one apprehensive about ordering food for take out or delivery?  I know everyone is practicing more precaution in cleanliness, but we also know that people still feel pressure to come to work sick (and can carry this virus despite not showing symptoms) so it makes me really concerned.
> 
> My friend said that three employees at a chain (I know not local, but still) coffee shop tested positive for coronavirus in her town in a different state which makes me more steadfast in my apprehension.



We were told to buy gift cards from local businesses to help support them now.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

On the NY news tonight, it showed workers boarding up stores in NYC.   Here’s a story from the DailyMail UK.com.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-NYC-Mayor-confirms-5151-cases-COVID-19.html


----------



## luckylove

For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


----------



## inverved

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.



I recommend you watch this video for some ideas!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## PewPew

I don’t condone any threats against hoarders, but what did they expect after publicly bragging about their surplus during a pandemic? In some areas people are waiting hours for shops to open in the morning & seeing mostly empty shelves.
———————
*B.C. couple who bought entire store's meat section says they're living in fear now*
https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/...h-threats-living-fear-lake-country-bc-2185549


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PewPew said:


> I don’t condone any threats against hoarders, but what did they expect after publicly bragging about their surplus during a pandemic? In some areas people are waiting hours for shops to open in the morning & seeing mostly empty shelves.
> ———————
> *B.C. couple who bought entire store's meat section says they're living in fear now*
> https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/...h-threats-living-fear-lake-country-bc-2185549


I don’t either but taking pictures of her large purchase was very insensitive....I’m not sure what she expected posting about it...


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


We're watching movies. I'm doing a lot more cooking and planning meals. I'm trying new recipes. It's hard to remember what day it is. I'm trying to find groceries that deliver. I'm cleaning more. I read. I talk to my kids.


----------



## BigPurseSue

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.



I can certainly sympathize with the feeling of going stir-crazy. And it's only been a week. How am I going to survive a month or two? 

Since DH has been working at home I've had to cook more. Tonight I prepared four days of lunches for him stacked in the frig in microwavable dishes. I'm a homebody and homeowner so there are always lots of things on my to-do list. Today I disassembled, cleaned and repaired the carpet cleaner. I also worked on my plan for some new native plant gardens. I read a lot by habit so that fills a lot of time. 

But it's so quiet outside it's eerie with no cars or people. And all the events and clubs that were on my calendar have been cancelled. The feeling of not being able to go out with friends and chat with neighbors is oppressive. I've noticed a lot more people strolling through the neighborhood probably from feeling cooped up. 

Here's an interesting essay from the astronaut Scott Kelly about surviving isolation:
"I Spent a Year in Space and Have Tips on Isolation to Share"
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/opinion/scott-kelly-coronavirus-isolation.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


During the weekends it's like every person for themselves at the grocery stores.  My next door neighbor had the brilliant idea of heading to grocers at the unsavory part of town - where there's not a line snaking around the block. We now call each other when either of us are at the grocers so as to lessen the need to go outside.

I unfortunately know some people who are going stir crazy at home and purposely breaking the ban because they dont want to stay home and get fat.  I know that sounds absurd but that's what it is. One always complained in the gym that he was too fat and watched his calories, made sure he got enough steps etc.  So an extreme case of body dysmorphia (he's 6'2 and 150).  I worry about him once they will not let us roam freely outside.

My other friends do group video chats, scheduling group netflix movies together and just blow up each others phone via mobile whenever the orange one makes an announcement.

I might be in the minority here but I actually dont mind it.  For a while I always thought we were flying by the seat of our pants and for what?  The needle barely moves.  This is a good time to reset and realize who and whats important to you.


----------



## doni

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


We are only a few days into it, and I work from home which helps for a routine (although I find as days pass by, it is difficult to concentrate and be efficient, and I‘ve started to hate Webex).

 One thing I think is important is to build a social life, specially if you are an extrovert with a need for social interaction. So I have started to plan virtual coffees and drinks with friends. The trick is to plan in advance, get dressed, put make up on, mix a nice drink or brew a special tea and homemade cake for the occasion... Tonight 8 of us are getting together for g&ts. Tuesday I am having afternoon tea with my old school friends back in my home country, we already had a drink last week and had a blast, so we are actually _seeing_ more of each other than we did before... this helps enormously I feel, even though I am already finding I am going to have to control the agenda so if doesn‘t get too much: this morning my husband said he‘d been asked for a (virtual) beer with his mates and I had to remind him of our earlier appointment


----------



## mellecyn

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


it´s difficult, it´s been 1,5 weeks here and I´m worried about a lot, and also when I´ll be able to resume my health checks and treatment when its now emergencies only. 
A good routine is get up / breakfast / shower / yoga / meditation or breathing exercises at the same time everyday.
then work from home. I start at 9. 
then a long lunch break where I cook. and we have a "happy hour" via skype with the colleagues. 12-1 pm
work til 3-4 pm. 
go for a walk in nature (if allowed) or supermarket shopping (I do it twice a week but will try delivery now)
cook again. 
call family or friend for 1-2 hours.
watch some netflix or youtube or documentaries or read.
bed at 11-12
....and way too much instagram and facebook during the day haha...


----------



## Aminu

This message from NHS doctor in the UK (posted on Nextdoor)...

*A Plea from NHS Staff*

I wanted to send you an open letter to be passed onto all members of the community, with a request that they send this to as many people as possible.  I am writing as a doctor in a front line hospital battling the greatest challenge in the history of modern healthcare. I am writing on behalf of my colleagues in the Emergency Department and Intensive Care Units of hospitals nationwide. Many hospitals are just days away from being overwhelmed.  We are pleading with everyone at risk to isolate at home, and everyone else to keep as far distance as possible from others if they are not able to isolate.  We have got to break the chain of transmission.  By taking this responsibility, every person who does this will be responsible for saving lives.  The patients dying today got infected two weeks ago or more.  By taking a decision to isolate today and to distance yourself from today, you will be saving lives which will otherwise be lost in two weeks.  Please do this today, without any further delay. You may think the majority of the population are heeding Government advice - but the truth is that many are not and lives are going to be lost as a consequence. Doctors, Nurses and all health professional will stay at work but we need you to stay at home. Thank you. ___________________________________________ 
 Professor Stephen J.D. Brecker MD FRCP FESC FACC Chief of Cardiology Cardiology Clinical Academic Group St. George's University Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust St. George's, University of London


----------



## elvisfan4life

Aminu said:


> This message from NHS doctor in the UK (posted on Nextdoor)...
> 
> *A Plea from NHS Staff*
> 
> I wanted to send you an open letter to be passed onto all members of the community, with a request that they send this to as many people as possible.  I am writing as a doctor in a front line hospital battling the greatest challenge in the history of modern healthcare. I am writing on behalf of my colleagues in the Emergency Department and Intensive Care Units of hospitals nationwide. Many hospitals are just days away from being overwhelmed.  We are pleading with everyone at risk to isolate at home, and everyone else to keep as far distance as possible from others if they are not able to isolate.  We have got to break the chain of transmission.  By taking this responsibility, every person who does this will be responsible for saving lives.  The patients dying today got infected two weeks ago or more.  By taking a decision to isolate today and to distance yourself from today, you will be saving lives which will otherwise be lost in two weeks.  Please do this today, without any further delay. You may think the majority of the population are heeding Government advice - but the truth is that many are not and lives are going to be lost as a consequence. Doctors, Nurses and all health professional will stay at work but we need you to stay at home. Thank you. ___________________________________________
> Professor Stephen J.D. Brecker MD FRCP FESC FACC Chief of Cardiology Cardiology Clinical Academic Group St. George's University Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust St. George's, University of London


and stupid peop!e here are.still not taking notice of this!!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


Some good suggestions in the thread for routine. Can you take walks?


----------



## fabuleux

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


I m just getting as much work as possible done on my laptop, I read, I have a video meeting with colleagues once in a while, do house chores... I m not particularly bored so far.


----------



## luckylove

no_1_diva said:


> I recommend you watch this video for some ideas!




Thank you, I will have a look..  Most days have been just fine and we have been creatively thinking of things to do, new recipes, games etc. Though from time to time, I have my moments. I do wonder if we will need to shelter in place longer than expected.


----------



## luckylove

doni said:


> We are only a few days into it, and I work from home which helps for a routine (although I find as days pass by, it is difficult to concentrate and be efficient, and I‘ve started to hate Webex).
> 
> One thing I think is important is to build a social life, specially if you are an extrovert with a need for social interaction. So I have started to plan virtual coffees and drinks with friends. The trick is to plan in advance, get dressed, put make up on, mix a nice drink or brew a special tea and homemade cake for the occasion... Tonight 8 of us are getting together for g&ts. Tuesday I am having afternoon tea with my old school friends back in my home country, we already had a drink last week and had a blast, so we are actually _seeing_ more of each other than we did before... this helps enormously I feel, even though I am already finding I am going to have to control the agenda so if doesn‘t get too much: this morning my husband said he‘d been asked for a (virtual) beer with his mates and I had to remind him of our earlier appointment



I love this! Virtual gatherings... Funny, I told my teenage son to do this, but I did not think to do it myself. At home the other night, we threw our own little cocktail party complete with delicious food, the good china and cocktail attire. It was a great deal of fun to make everyday life feel extra special. Tonight, we have decided is family game night and Monday is family talent show... I think I will include some of our friends in that one and gather virtually. We all have a few hidden talents (or at least enough bravery and silliness) to perform something.


----------



## luckylove

Lilybarb said:


> Some good suggestions in the thread for routine. Can you take walks?



Hi There! Normally yes, but after being sick recently, (not corona), my asthma has kicked up quite a bit so I am waiting for it to calm down. I did go for a drive near the water yesterday and got out to stand near the dock just to breathe the fresh air and feel the sun of my shoulders. It felt really good to have a change of scenery.


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm not trying to get political here, just thought I'd share this to give those who might be interested a glimpse into how seriously government officials in Russia take their job. 

Covid-19 is now in Stavropol! It's a city in southwestern Russia. How did it get there? A doctor, the Head of Infectious Diseases and a professor in a Medical Academy Irina Sannikova spent her vacation in Spain, without notifying any of her superiors. Did she bother with a 2-week quarantine after returning? No, why would she when she had a few work meetings to attend? A week or so later, she's fallen ill and was tested positive for the virus. 11 other people who had contact with her might also have it. 

I'm not usually particularly vengeful, but I hope she gets charged with something and it won't be swept under the rug.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

IntheOcean said:


> I'm not trying to get political here, just thought I'd share this to give those who might be interested a glimpse into how seriously government officials in Russia take their job.
> 
> Covid-19 is now in Stavropol! It's a city in southwestern Russia. How did it get there? A doctor, *the Head of Infectious Diseases* and a professor in a Medical Academy Irina Sannikova spent her vacation in Spain, without notifying any of her superiors. Did she bother with a 2-week quarantine after returning? No, why would she when she had a few work meetings to attend? A week or so later, she's fallen ill and was tested positive for the virus. 11 other people who had contact with her might also have it.
> 
> I'm not usually particularly vengeful, but I hope she gets charged with something and it won't be swept under the rug.



It’s disgusting and infuriating.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s disgusting and infuriating.


Yep, that's the part that really pissed me off. It was her job to not only know what to do and not do in this exact situation, but to actually do it properly! She didn't care. I hope she makes it, but there has to be some legal repercussions.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> We're watching movies. I'm doing a lot more cooking and planning meals. I'm trying new recipes. It's hard to remember what day it is. I'm trying to find groceries that deliver. I'm cleaning more. I read. I talk to my kids.



All good ways to pass the time. I think I am missing being more physically active and being able to physically gather with loved ones. Like you, I am enjoying trying new recipes and going back to the simple joys of family life.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.





no_1_diva said:


> I recommend you watch this video for some ideas!




Here are some suggestions.  I couldn’t help but think of it.   

https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-kill-time-in-prison-1


----------



## keodi

fabuleux said:


> I m just getting as much work as possible done on my laptop, I read, I have a video meeting with colleagues once in a while, do house chores... I m not particularly bored so far.


same, I also log on on TPF, watch movies, clean house, and play in makeup.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have been spending most of working hours working at home last week. It was constant conf calls most of the day and I was getting very tired of it. I don't feel like using video link because I feel like showing my home is too intrusive. So I rely on audio only. I will see how long I can hold on this. I started to think I should use some of my annual leave days (I have 40+ days of them this year) and switch off completely for a bit. Can't decide what to do. Sigh!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I actually regret not getting a bigger property with a proper yard. My sister has a sizeable, fenced in yard, so if she wanted to sit out back and do nothing, she can. I hated yard work as a kid, and vowed I'd have a deck and  with a small green patch, which is what I got. When this is over, I think I will consider buying a slightly larger property with an enclosed yard so I can sit back there, with a high fence and a garden of edible and beautiful things. I think the routine maintenance costs will be worth my sanity. For now, if I sit outside, I have no privacy and no space to "stroll my grounds" (imagines self in Downton Abbey-type of property for no good reason).


----------



## luckylove

chicinthecity777 said:


> I have been spending most of working hours working at home last week. It was constant conf calls most of the day and I was getting very tired of it. I don't feel like using video link because I feel like showing my home is too intrusive. So I rely on audio only. I will see how long I can hold on this. I started to think I should use some of my annual leave days (I have 40+ days of them this year) and switch off completely for a bit. Can't decide what to do. Sigh!



In my office, we decided no more than 4 hours per day of remote work. I am not sure if you can institute anything like that in your office. Perhaps consider using a week of your annual leave to just have some respite.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

donutsprinkles said:


> I actually regret not getting a bigger property with a proper yard. My sister has a sizeable, fenced in yard, so if she wanted to sit out back and do nothing, she can. I hated yard work as a kid, and vowed I'd have a deck and  with a small green patch, which is what I got. When this is over, I think I will consider buying a slightly larger property with an enclosed yard so I can sit back there, with a high fence and a garden of edible and beautiful things. I think the routine maintenance costs will be worth my sanity. For now, if I sit outside, I have no privacy and no space to "stroll my grounds" (imagines self in Downton Abbey-type of property for no good reason).


I was thinking about this yesterday too. I have a small ground level condo with neighbors on 3 sides: left, right and above me. Yesterday I brought my rabbit out onto the patio to groom him - he's shedding like crazy!! - and I sat dead center of my patio, thinking I can keep my side neighbors at least 6 feet away but not the ones above me. They like to spend time on their patio too and I picture their germs falling onto me if they cough or sneeze up there.


----------



## Lilybarb

luckylove said:


> Hi There! Normally yes, but after being sick recently, (not corona), my asthma has kicked up quite a bit so I am waiting for it to calm down. I did go for a drive near the water yesterday and got out to stand near the dock just to breathe the fresh air and feel the sun of my shoulders. It felt really good to have a change of scenery.


Sorry about your asthma. Asthmatic too but not bad. Glad you were able to get out for fresh air - being outdoors, walking or whatever can be renewing. Glad spring is here too!


----------



## luckylove

Lilybarb said:


> Sorry about your asthma. Asthmatic too but not bad. Glad you were able to get out for fresh air - being outdoors, walking or whatever can be renewing. Glad spring is here too!


----------



## Tootsie17

BigPurseSue said:


> I can certainly sympathize with the feeling of going stir-crazy. And it's only been a week. How am I going to survive a month or two?
> 
> Since DH has been working at home I've had to cook more. Tonight I prepared four days of lunches for him stacked in the frig in microwavable dishes. I'm a homebody and homeowner so there are always lots of things on my to-do list. Today I disassembled, cleaned and repaired the carpet cleaner. I also worked on my plan for some new native plant gardens. I read a lot by habit so that fills a lot of time.
> 
> But it's so quiet outside it's eerie with no cars or people. And all the events and clubs that were on my calendar have been cancelled. The feeling of not being able to go out with friends and chat with neighbors is oppressive. I've noticed a lot more people strolling through the neighborhood probably from feeling cooped up.
> 
> Here's an interesting essay from the astronaut Scott Kelly about surviving isolation:
> "I Spent a Year in Space and Have Tips on Isolation to Share"
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/opinion/scott-kelly-coronavirus-isolation.html


I was wondering if other people noticed how eerily quite it is without car traffic. I'm slowly adjusting to this new normal as well.


----------



## lolakitten

It’s still quite cold here, I think this will be more tolerable when we can go out in the backyard and enjoy some sunshine.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here in Norway most of the country is in lock down. We"re not allowed to go to our cabin for more than a day. If you spend the night it may result in a large fine and jailtime. Shops, cinemas, restaurants and so on are closed. The government has instructed that there has to be 1 metre between everyone at all time ( of course not within families and in one's home).
 I am an intensive care unit nurse working in the ER. Hectic, strange days. New guidelines almost every day. Sometimes from shift to shift. School is closed but I"m okey with that. We have home school with facetime with teachers. My kids are safe at home, for this I am grateful.  I spend a lot of time cleaning and doing minor repairs indoors.  I've had a gardener make the garden ready for spring, so I spend some time outdoors too. I read a lot, cook and bake. This too shall pass.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I recently read that animal shelters are shutting down for lack of personnel and money.  With my compromised immune system, I can't volunteer, but I can donate.  Money is short these days with so many small businesses closing, but if you can spare even a small amount, please donate to the animal shelter or rescue of your choice.  Most accept donations online, so now worry about social distancing.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> In my office, we decided no more than 4 hours per day of remote work. I am not sure if you can institute anything like that in your office. Perhaps consider using a week of your annual leave to just have some respite.


Unfortunately it's not possible for me to work reduced hours. Our industry is in fact extremely busy in a volatile market like this. But yes, seriously considering taking some annual leaves.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here in Norway most of the country is in lock down. We"re not allowed to go to our cabin for more than a day. If you spend the night it may result in a large fine and jailtime.  I am an intensive care unit nurse working in the ER. Hectic, strange days. New guidelines almost every day. Sometimes from shift to shift. School is closed but I"m okey with that. We have home school with facetime with teachers. My kids are safe at home, for this I am grateful.  I spend a lot of time cleaning and doing minor repairs indoors.  I've had the gardener make the garden ready for spring, so I spend some time outdoors too. I read a lot, cook and bake. This too shall pass.


Please keep yourself well protected and safe! Virtual hugs to you!


----------



## millivanilli

Luckily I heard about China in early Feb, so I did the maths and decided to go lock down. That means, that by today, second day of "you are not allowed to go out" in my country I have been in self-isolation for 7 weeks now.
Beeing an online teacher, I hadn't and have no problems going on working.

I am starting to buy shoes right now. Why? Because nobody does it anymore. That means: my shoe size is available and the sale section is pretty full with pretty shoes AND I can help both, the shopkeeper in my home city (mytheresa) and the shopkeepers in Italy, for which my heart aches and bleeds.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

chicinthecity777 said:


> Please keep yourself well protected and safe! Virtual hugs to you!


Thank you so much! Same to you!


----------



## sdkitty

there were a lot of cars at one of the neighbors homes yesterday....looked like a party.  I felt like reporting them but that kind of enforcement isn't being done (nor do I really want it to be).  Just wish people had more sense.


----------



## luckylove

sdkitty said:


> there were a lot of cars at one of the neighbors homes yesterday....looked like a party.  I felt like reporting them but that kind of enforcement isn't being done (nor do I really want it to be).  Just wish people had more sense.



Oh dear, this is so irresponsible of your neighbors. I am sure we would all love to see friends and family right now, but the cost to everyone is too great.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

People STILL went to Bondi beach despite the 500 crowd limit & were told to LEAVE! You stupid arrogant morons who think they are invincible to the Virus & don't give a flying f**k about others! Unbelievable that they cracked the shyts big time because they were told to leave the beach????? Still not applying or even trying to do the social distancing! FMD!

Now, we go on lockdown in 24 hours. Petrol stations, supermarkets, pharmacy's & Doctors are still open - It's all the restaurants, bars & pubs, beaches & gyms. All Schools are closing tomorrow. Tuesday my time.

We were behind the 8 ball, now it's time for action & about bloody time!

All the people on the dole (people not working) now get an extra $500- bucks a fortnight????  Way to go & encourage them to do nothing! Because there are people who do just that! Bulge!  Some people who work part time earn less money????


----------



## Clearblueskies

sdkitty said:


> there were a lot of cars at one of the neighbors homes yesterday....looked like a party.  I felt like reporting them but that kind of enforcement isn't being done (nor do I really want it to be).  Just wish people had more sense.


Same here.  The message isn’t getting through.  News reports show countryside packed with visitors just as if it’s a bank holiday weekend.  Very dispiriting.


----------



## sdkitty

luckylove said:


> Oh dear, this is so irresponsible of your neighbors. I am sure we would all love to see friends and family right now, but the cost to everyone is too great.


yes, I'm weighing if it would be ok to have my hairdresser come to the house  ....or to have company (another couple).  but to have a dozen or more at a party when we're all on lockdown?  no


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Just for some levity.  This is meant to be serious, but I can’t help but laugh at the wording.  Don’t hoard the toilet paper!!


----------



## luckylove

sdkitty said:


> yes, I'm weighing if it would be ok to have my hairdresser come to the house  ....or to have company (another couple).  but to have a dozen or more at a party when we're all on lockdown?  no



The hair issue... I totally get it. I am sooo overdue for color and can't stand to look in the mirror now. I can only imagine what weeks down the line will look like. Maybe we can find photos of cool hats and scarves styled in a chic way. I need some style inspiration before my roots take on their own zip code. For the moment, I am still completely self isolating because I have elderly frail parents and don't want to risk exposing them to anything.


----------



## rose60610

I don't want to sound like an alarmist here, but at the onset of hearing about possible quarantines I wondered that if everyone were mandated to stay at home if that would impact city sewer systems due to people using paper towels and whatever to substitute for toilet paper.  Now there are reports of damaged sewer systems in the news. 

I wonder if or how city sanitation departments can be proactive about unclogging sewer pipes full of wrong debris before they create mass back-ups in cities.


----------



## IntheOcean

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here in Norway most of the country is in lock down. We"re not allowed to go to our cabin for more than a day. If you spend the night it may result in a large fine and jailtime. Shops, cinemas, restaurants and so on are closed. The government has instructed that there has to be 1 metre between everyone at all time ( of course not within families and in one's home).
> I am an intensive care unit nurse working in the ER. Hectic, strange days. New guidelines almost every day. Sometimes from shift to shift. School is closed but I"m okey with that. We have home school with facetime with teachers. My kids are safe at home, for this I am grateful.  I spend a lot of time cleaning and doing minor repairs indoors.  I've had a gardener make the garden ready for spring, so I spend some time outdoors too. I read a lot, cook and bake. This too shall pass.


Thank you for the work you're doing! 
I hope your kids and family are OK. 


millivanilli said:


> Luckily I heard about China in early Feb, so I did the maths and decided to go lock down. That means, that by today, second day of "you are not allowed to go out" in my country I have been in self-isolation for 7 weeks now.
> Beeing an online teacher, I hadn't and have no problems going on working.
> 
> I am starting to buy shoes right now. Why? Because nobody does it anymore. That means: my shoe size is available and the sale section is pretty full with pretty shoes AND I can help both, the shopkeeper in my home city (mytheresa) and the shopkeepers in Italy, for which my heart aches and bleeds.


Wow, 7 weeks is a lot, when you think about it. I'm glad you're doing well  I've watched some videos from Venice just this afternoon and it's so peaceful and clean and fresh without all the people, and the canals are full again.


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> there were a lot of cars at one of the neighbors homes yesterday....looked like a party.  I felt like reporting them but that kind of enforcement isn't being done (nor do I really want it to be).  Just wish people had more sense.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> People STILL went to Bondi beach despite the 500 crowd limit & were told to LEAVE! You stupid arrogant morons who think they are invincible to the Virus & don't give a flying f**k about others! Unbelievable that they cracked the shyts big time because they were told to leave the beach????? Still not applying or even trying to do the social distancing! FMD!
> 
> Now, we go on lockdown in 24 hours. Petrol stations, supermarkets, pharmacy's & Doctors are still open - It's all the restaurants, bars & pubs, beaches & gyms. All Schools are closing tomorrow. Tuesday my time.
> 
> We were behind the 8 ball, now it's time for action & about bloody time!
> 
> All the people on the dole (people not working) now get an extra $500- bucks a fortnight????  Way to go & encourage them to do nothing! Because there are people who do just that! Bulge!  Some people who work part time earn less money????


I guess it's just people being overly optimistic, thinking for sure that all those bad things happen to others and would never happen to them.  Stay safe.


----------



## Shelby33

A house under quarantine in the next neighborhood.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rose60610 said:


> I don't want to sound like an alarmist here, but at the onset of hearing about possible quarantines I wondered that if everyone were mandated to stay at home if that would impact city sewer systems due to people using paper towels and whatever to substitute for toilet paper.  Now there are reports of damaged sewer systems in the news.
> 
> I wonder if or how city sanitation departments can be proactive about unclogging sewer pipes full of wrong debris before they create mass back-ups in cities.


I hope people get smart and stop doing this. If they weren’t flushing it in the toilet before why is now ok?? If they don’t stop they are not going to like the potential results....


----------



## mnl

BigPurseSue said:


> I heard some local medical people talking about using this drug cocktail. It's apparently very effective. It's an off-label use of the malaria drug and unfortunately may not be easy to obtain.


I take this drug for lupus.  It’s the only medicine that works for me.  Unfortunately now I am unable to get it - it’s out of stock at the pharmacies because doctors are hoarding it, prescribing prophylactically for friends and family.  I have a few weeks worth of pills left.   I’m not sure what I’ll do when I run out .


----------



## luckylove

I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid. 
My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


----------



## IntheOcean

mnl said:


> I take this drug for lupus.  It’s the only medicine that works for me.  Unfortunately now I am unable to get it - it’s out of stock at the pharmacies because doctors are hoarding it, prescribing prophylactically for friends and family.  I have a few weeks worth of pills left.   I’m not sure what I’ll do when I run out .


I don't know where you live, but could you call pharmacies that are farther away from you? Don't start panicking just yet. A few weeks quite a long time.


----------



## IntheOcean

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I'm so terribly sorry. This is the worst. Hope your aunt stays strong.


----------



## jenlynne25

PewPew said:


> I don’t condone any threats against hoarders, but what did they expect after publicly bragging about their surplus durin





luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I’m so sorry to hear this.  Prayers and love being sent to your family.


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I am at a loss for words except to say that I am so very sorry for you and your family.  Try to stay as positive as you can and may whatever higher power you believe in comfort you.


----------



## luckylove

jenlynne25 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this.  Prayers and love being sent to your family.



Thank you for the prayers and good wishes


----------



## Mrs.Z

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I’m so sorry ❤️


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I am so sorry...


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so sorry ❤️



Thank you. I worry for my aunt with nobody there to comfort her and none of the usual traditions and support that come with losing a loved one...


----------



## Yoshi1296

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.



I'm very sorry to hear this


----------



## gazoo

Things where I live are a stark contrast to the usual frenzy of evacuating during hurricanes. In the past when we've evacuated, people have been kind to each other. Paying for gas, offering gift cards, covering meals for each other. Hotels that we stayed at had local churches bringing in meals for everyone that evacuated. Offers of help with our children and multiple dogs. All from strangers. But with Covid-19 it's an "every man for himself" attitude that is chilling.

My local grocery stores are empty of all canned and frozen goods. All condiments are gone. Even salad dressings! Forget paper products. The meat aisles are also empty. My husband sent me off to the store several weeks ago to get non perishables and cleaning provisions, so we're ok. I remember eye rolling him at the thought that stores would be stripped of more than water and TP. The joke is clearly on me.

The kids are working diligently via e-school classes. They're relieved that all state testing has been cancelled for the year. Thankfully, I'd stocked up on library books before the library closed its doors. And thank God for the internet. The weather is already too hot to comfortably be outside much during the day.

We work from home and haven't had any disruption to our income yet, but it can come at any moment. Seeing the volatility of the markets is both thrilling and terrifying. My sister has inoperable, terminal cancer, and is due to begin treatment again this week. A new trial. I don't know if the cancer hospital will proceed. They keep adding new announcements, first that it was business as usual. Then a day later, that they're prioritizing treatment and surgeries and postponing anything that isn't urgent. But I don't know if the trial infusions are considered urgent. I'm terrified for her as it will again compromise her already weakened immune system. She refuses to even consider delaying treatment even with the Coronavirus spreading. I understand, as she's fighting for her life, but I'm also terrified as her caregiver. I'll be exposed to people no matter how hard I try not to be when I take her to treatment. I don't know if I should hope the cancer center postpones her treatment, or hope they don't.

For a long time the interactive map for our state said we had no cases in our county. A relative had surgery last week and while there he was told there had been a Covid-19 death at the hospital; that it was found upon autopsy. I guess it doesn't matter anymore since we have cases here now and the numbers keep rising every day when the website is updated. Yet it makes me uneasy that someone at the hospital would tell us there had been a Coronavirus death when the health dept was still saying there were no cases here. Makes me feel the virus has been here for longer than we've been led to believe.

We have 4 older relatives in my family that are high risk, plus my sister with terminal cancer. I'm scared of infecting anyone. I keep reading that you can have it without any symptoms. There's no way around it, I have to check on my mom and sister specifically to ensure they have what they need. I'm cleaning everything constantly, staying away from people when I have to go out, and hoping for the best. It's a very real feeling, feeling like our little life is capable of changing dramatically overnight, should the weakest in our family succumb to this.

Meanwhile I'm doing my own roots at home. I've been doing it for a while now. I buy ION permanent hair colour creme at Sally's Beauty Supply and mix it with 10% developer. (The Creme is thicker than the Liquid, so less messy and easier to apply to the roots only. No splatters or dripping!) Equal parts to mix, so for every tube of color which is 2 oz, I mix 2 oz of developer. It works perfectly on my many, many greys. ION colours come in different undertones. I use 3N for a neutral dark brown. I got application gloves at Sally's too. I sit down in front of a large mirror in my bedroom because it has the best light, on a large sheet to protect everything. I section off my hair, and apply the mixture with a brush that I bought at Sally's. Let it sit for 45 mins while I read, and then rinse, shampoo and condition. My hair is in great shape and I've been using this product for several years now. One tube does all my roots. I have super thick, coarse, Cuban hair. Thought I'd mention the specifics in case anyone can get to Sally's and wants to try it. It's not at all harsh like box hair color. Sally's has other brands of colour, but this is the brand I've used based on a YouTuber and I have to say it's on par with my Salon Redken results. If you have extra stubborn grey, you can go up to 20% developer, but 10% works on mine. I use the ION developer. And the colour and developer actually smell kind of nice. Way better than boxed colour. HTH!


----------



## Storm702

We are on lockdown in IL until April 7, so the daycare I work at & my daughters attend is closed.This is a very serious matter, but I  thought maybe someone else could use a smile. Yesterday, I laid down for a nap with my twin 2 y/o daughters. They woke up before me, took off their clothes and diapers, then slathered themselves with a newly opened 14 oz jar of Aquaphor. Then they decided to try to wipe it off with baby wipes. [emoji2356]


----------



## luckylove

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this


 
Thank you. I wish I had better news to share... They did attempt to use the antimalarial drug with him, but for him, it hasn't been enough to make a substantial improvement. My mind is spinning.... I am trying to think of ways we can support my Aunt through this when no one can travel etc....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## babypanda

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


I’m learning a new language online and educating myself about the stock market. 
You could also try to create a schedule that includes working out. And try to get dressed even though you won’t go out.


----------



## gazoo

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.




I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## luckylove

Storm702 said:


> We are on lockdown in IL until April 7, so the daycare I work at & my daughters attend is closed.This is a very serious matter, but I  thought maybe someone else could use a smile. Yesterday, I laid down for a nap with my twin 2 y/o daughters. They woke up before me, took off their clothes and diapers, then slathered themselves with a newly opened 14 oz jar of Aquaphor. Then they decided to try to wipe it off with baby wipes. [emoji2356]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695408
> View attachment 4695409



They are absolutely precious!! Many thanks for the smiles!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I don’t quite understand the food situation.  My store had TP and paper towels, only Wegmans brand.  There was PLENTY of food, soup rice etc.  There was barely any meat and a limit of one per type.  Tons of eggs and sushi!  Are there actual shortages or just panic buying combined with delays in shipments?


----------



## luckylove

Tootsie17 said:


> I am at a loss for words except to say that I am so very sorry for you and your family.  Try to stay as positive as you can and may whatever higher power you believe in comfort you.



Thank you for the kind words and encouragement. I am just really grateful that we all had the opportunity to spend time together recently. Those memories will live on.


----------



## whateve

Mrs.Z said:


> I don’t quite understand the food situation.  My store had TP and paper towels, only Wegmans brand.  There was PLENTY of food, soup rice etc.  There was barely any meat and a limit of one per type.  Tons of eggs and sushi!  Are there actual shortages or just panic buying combined with delays in shipments?


I need eggs but I don't want to break my isolation to go out to get them. I haven't been able to find anyone to deliver them. At this point, I don't think there are shortages, just panic buying, but eventually there may be shortages if people continue to stockpile.


----------



## mnl

IntheOcean said:


> I don't know where you live, but could you call pharmacies that are farther away from you? Don't start panicking just yet. A few weeks quite a long time.


All the Walgreens in my area are out.  They said they are ordering more so fingers crossed it comes in. Not panicking yet


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mrs.Z said:


> I don’t quite understand the food situation.  My store had TP and paper towels, only Wegmans brand.  There was PLENTY of food, soup rice etc.  There was barely any meat and a limit of one per type.  Tons of eggs and sushi!  Are there actual shortages or just panic buying combined with delays in shipments?


I went early last week and my store was very well-stocked. Perhaps people are still looking for a specific brand they regularly buy? I saw a lot of people leave with nothing when there was clearly tons available in the aisles they were in. Is this a good time to be picky about your milk brand?? Just take what is available in time of need.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Mrs.Z said:


> I don’t quite understand the food situation.  My store had TP and paper towels, only Wegmans brand.  There was PLENTY of food, soup rice etc.  There was barely any meat and a limit of one per type.  Tons of eggs and sushi!  Are there actual shortages or just panic buying combined with delays in shipments?


I thought the situation looked a lot better when I went shopping this morning. There was lots of food, I was even able to get a bag of brown rice! Toilet paper and hand sanitizer are still completely out of stock though. I hope people finally have what they need and the panic buying will calm down now.


----------



## Mrs.Z

whateve said:


> I need eggs but I don't want to break my isolation to go out to get them. I haven't been able to find anyone to deliver them. At this point, I don't think there are shortages, just panic buying, but eventually there may be shortages if people continue to stockpile.


To my knowledge, none of our stores are delivering either.


----------



## whateve

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here in Norway most of the country is in lock down. We"re not allowed to go to our cabin for more than a day. If you spend the night it may result in a large fine and jailtime. Shops, cinemas, restaurants and so on are closed. The government has instructed that there has to be 1 metre between everyone at all time ( of course not within families and in one's home).
> I am an intensive care unit nurse working in the ER. Hectic, strange days. New guidelines almost every day. Sometimes from shift to shift. School is closed but I"m okey with that. We have home school with facetime with teachers. My kids are safe at home, for this I am grateful.  I spend a lot of time cleaning and doing minor repairs indoors.  I've had a gardener make the garden ready for spring, so I spend some time outdoors too. I read a lot, cook and bake. This too shall pass.


I don't understand why there is a restriction on going to your cabin. It seems like you would be safest there away from everyone.



millivanilli said:


> Luckily I heard about China in early Feb, so I did the maths and decided to go lock down. That means, that by today, second day of "you are not allowed to go out" in my country I have been in self-isolation for 7 weeks now.
> Beeing an online teacher, I hadn't and have no problems going on working.
> 
> I am starting to buy shoes right now. Why? Because nobody does it anymore. That means: my shoe size is available and the sale section is pretty full with pretty shoes AND I can help both, the shopkeeper in my home city (mytheresa) and the shopkeepers in Italy, for which my heart aches and bleeds.


Where are you located? Wow, 7 weeks! Back in February, we had a trip planned to go to Las Vegas and thought about cancelling because of the virus but we didn't and everything was fine. We didn't really get worried until the first week of March. We tried to get DH's prescriptions then, but the pharmacist told us the insurance wouldn't approve his refills until March 10. DH insisted that we do a big shopping trip on March 8. Then on March 10, we picked up his prescriptions and haven't left the house since then. Our state just got locked down a few days ago.

Today DH got a phone call from an 83 year old poker buddy. He and his family had tried to go out for a steak dinner last night and were surprised the restaurant was closed. Do these people live under a rock? He seemed oblivious that he is most at risk. He has a pacemaker so besides being in the highest risk group due to age, he is also high risk due to his medical condition.



mnl said:


> I take this drug for lupus.  It’s the only medicine that works for me.  Unfortunately now I am unable to get it - it’s out of stock at the pharmacies because doctors are hoarding it, prescribing prophylactically for friends and family.  I have a few weeks worth of pills left.   I’m not sure what I’ll do when I run out .


I'm so sorry. I hope you can get some. Did you call your doctor? Maybe he has some samples to tide you over.


luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I'm so sorry for you, your family and your poor aunt, having to go through this all alone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Definitely impacted my life. All my kids came home from school, and one who works came home as well, as she has to work remotely.
I haven't left the house for about a week and a half, except for once when I had to get more groceries.
I haven't eaten out or ordered food during this time either.  All I can imagine is what if the food preparer has Covid-19 and is not wearing a mask or gloves, or practicing safe food handling? I'm not even a good cook so that is a challenge as well.
But I know this is nothing compared to others who are going through h**l.
I pray that we learn some great lessons from this pandemic as a society, and that we don't forget this in the future.
I pray for perseverance,  fearlessness,  and courage!


----------



## southernbelle43

It is heart warming to see people pulling together during this crisis. Here one neighborhood put up white lights in all their trees. Another is planning an Easter Egg hunt for kids. Everyone will tape pictures of eggs in windows so the kids can spot then. It gives you hope that when tragedy strikes, the inner strength of people comes out.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Definitely impacted my life. All my kids came home from school, and one who works came home as well, as she has to work remotely.
> I haven't left the house for about a week and a half, except for once when I had to get more groceries.
> I haven't eaten out or ordered food during this time either.  All I can imagine is what if the food preparer has Covid-19 and is not wearing a mask or gloves, or practicing safe food handling? I'm not even a good cook so that is a challenge as well.
> But I know this is nothing compared to others who are going through h**l.
> I pray that we learn some great lessons from this pandemic as a society, and that we don't forget this in the future.
> I pray for perseverance,  fearlessness,  and courage!


We are not ordering in anything either. I keep hearing to support local businesses by placing food orders, but that doesn't make sense to me. They are working in kitchens and on surfaces that may/may not be cleaned and then you have the driver and the prep workers and a whole chain of people who might be working on a single order. And food prep workers and drivers aren't paid well - they could easily come in sick. I don't see how it's safe to be getting food delivery or even pick-up.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

mnl said:


> I take this drug for lupus.  It’s the only medicine that works for me.  Unfortunately now I am unable to get it - it’s out of stock at the pharmacies because doctors are hoarding it, prescribing prophylactically for friends and family.  I have a few weeks worth of pills left.   I’m not sure what I’ll do when I run out .



I'm so sorry that is very stressful, I hope they get a new delivery soon!



luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.



Oh no I am thinking about you and your family and sending my deepest sympathies.



Storm702 said:


> We are on lockdown in IL until April 7, so the daycare I work at & my daughters attend is closed.This is a very serious matter, but I  thought maybe someone else could use a smile. Yesterday, I laid down for a nap with my twin 2 y/o daughters. They woke up before me, took off their clothes and diapers, then slathered themselves with a newly opened 14 oz jar of Aquaphor. Then they decided to try to wipe it off with baby wipes. [emoji2356]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695408
> View attachment 4695409



Thank you for the adorable photos!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## southernbelle43

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I am truly sorry and ask for God's healing hand to bring all of you comfort.


----------



## Shelby33

Mrs.Z said:


> I don’t quite understand the food situation.  My store had TP and paper towels, only Wegmans brand.  There was PLENTY of food, soup rice etc.  There was barely any meat and a limit of one per type.  Tons of eggs and sushi!  Are there actual shortages or just panic buying combined with delays in shipments?


Many empty shelves in my area (NW of Boston). I think it is because people are in a panic, I know people who have bought 600.00 worth of food and have nowhere to put it.


----------



## Shelby33

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I am so sorry


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> We are not ordering in anything either. I keep hearing to support local businesses by placing food orders, but that doesn't make sense to me. They are working in kitchens and on surfaces that may/may not be cleaned and then you have the driver and the prep workers and a whole chain of people who might be working on a single order. And food prep workers and drivers aren't paid well - they could easily come in sick. I don't see how it's safe to be getting food delivery or even pick-up.


Exactly!


----------



## sdkitty

luckylove said:


> Thank you. I wish I had better news to share... They did attempt to use the antimalarial drug with him, but for him, it hasn't been enough to make a substantial improvement. My mind is spinning.... I am trying to think of ways we can support my Aunt through this when no one can travel etc....


this is terrible...condolences to you
when you hear about people you know or even celebs it makes it all more real....I heard Andy Cohen tested positive and isn't feeling well.  He just adopted a baby a year or so ago.  I'm sure he has plenty of help but still must be so worried.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Here's to the hoarders and I'm hoping more stores will adopt the same policy. Yesss I'm laughing hysterically


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I thought the situation looked a lot better when I went shopping this morning. There was lots of food, I was even able to get a bag of brown rice! Toilet paper and hand sanitizer are still completely out of stock though. I hope people finally have what they need and the panic buying will calm down now.


I keep saying that and my DH keeps saying as long as the bad news is coming in, people wil keep hoarding


----------



## sdkitty

Mrs.Z said:


> To my knowledge, none of our stores are delivering either.


I got an email today from el torito....they're delivering I think (or maybe it's takeout)


----------



## luckylove

southernbelle43 said:


> I am truly sorry and ask for God's healing hand to bring all of you comfort.



Thank you all here on this thread for your kindness and good wishes; I am truly grateful for everyone's thoughtfulness!


----------



## aerinha

sdkitty said:


> I keep saying that and my DH keeps saying as long as the bad news is coming in, people wil keep hoarding


Agree with your DH.  Even after things settle, people will be buying stuff just in case or because they haven’t had access to something in so long they actually need to buy it.

I tend to think employees are buying up new shipments at my local grocery chain.  Even during the senior hour, my stepdad says they are still out of stuff and don’t seem to be restocking, yet a coworker of my mom’s bragged her son put a case of lysol wipes aside for her.


----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> I don't want to sound like an alarmist here, but at the onset of hearing about possible quarantines I wondered that if everyone were mandated to stay at home if that would impact city sewer systems due to people using paper towels and whatever to substitute for toilet paper.  Now there are reports of damaged sewer systems in the news.
> 
> I wonder if or how city sanitation departments can be proactive about unclogging sewer pipes full of wrong debris before they create mass back-ups in cities.


I hadn't heard anything like this.  I wonder if the people doing this are renters.  You'd think any homeowner would want to take care of their plumbling (unless they don't know any better).  I have a rental.  I don't like to look for trouble with my tenants but wonder if I should touch base and make sure he knows to use only TP in the toilet.  He's a single man so wouldn't be using as much as a woman.


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> Agree with your DH.  Even after things settle, people will be buying stuff just in case or because they haven’t had access to something in so long they actually need to buy it.
> 
> I tend to think employees are buying up new shipments at my local grocery chain.  Even during the senior hour, my stepdad says they are still out of stuff and don’t seem to be restocking, yet a coworker of my mom’s bragged her son put a case of lysol wipes aside for her.


that's not right....why would she need a whole case?
I have some lysol kitchen cleaner and some bathroom cleaning wipes.  but I'm also using paper towels with rubbing alcohold for some things (like wiping the handles and bottom of my bag)


----------



## Mrs.Z

mzbaglady1 said:


> Here's to the hoarders and I'm hoping more stores will adopt the same policy. Yesss I'm laughing hysterically
> View attachment 4695491


Returns???? Oh my gosh people are losing it!


----------



## sdkitty

Mrs.Z said:


> Returns???? Oh my gosh people are losing it!


I think what they are thinking is later when this is all over they don't want the hoarders who have their whole garage filled with stuff bringing it back


----------



## aerinha

sdkitty said:


> that's not right....why would she need a whole case?
> I have some lysol kitchen cleaner and some bathroom cleaning wipes.  but I'm also using paper towels with rubbing alcohold for some things (like wiping the handles and bottom of my bag)


I think she actually plans to use them all. From what my mom has told me, this woman has gone overboard on wiping stuff to the point her hands are cracking, which kind of defeats the purpose since she now has open wounds.  

You can’t by rubbing alcohol anywhere near me right now, so if you are using it and can find it, grab an extra bottle while you can.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

aerinha said:


> I think she actually plans to use them all. From what my mom has told me, this woman has gone overboard on wiping stuff to the point her hands are cracking, which kind of defeats the purpose since she now has open wounds.
> 
> You can’t by rubbing alcohol anywhere near me right now, so if you are using it and can find it, grab an extra bottle while you can.


this is making neurotic people more neurotic.....I'm trying to take reasonable steps to stay safe but you really can only do so much IMO


----------



## mzbaglady1

Mrs.Z said:


> Returns???? Oh my gosh people are losing it!


 With this policy in place you might see a slow down with the panic / hoarding buying.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> With this policy in place you might see a slow down with the panic / hoarding buying.


hope so


----------



## mzbaglady1

aerinha said:


> Agree with your DH.  Even after things settle, people will be buying stuff just in case or because they haven’t had access to something in so long they actually need to buy it.
> 
> I tend to think employees are buying up new shipments at my local grocery chain.  Even during the senior hour, my stepdad says they are still out of stuff and don’t seem to be restocking, yet a coworker of my mom’s bragged her son put a case of lysol wipes aside for her.


I was in Walgreens when an employee snatched up a couple of boxes of over the counter medicines off the shelf. I thought they expired and  I asked another employee and he said no the guy that took the medicine for himself to purchase. But right now theres a limit of  purchasing high demand products so I do not know how an employee can purchase a full case of any items that falls into this category.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sdkitty said:


> I think what they are thinking is later when this is all over they don't want the hoarders who have their whole garage filled with stuff bringing it back


Oh I totally understand the store policy but people thinking they can return their hoarded sanitary products are insane!


----------



## Shelby33

Our hospital is putting up tents...


----------



## sdkitty

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh I totally understand the store policy but people thinking they can return their hoarded sanitary products are insane!


Costco is known for taking stuff back.  I've heard of people returning live christmas trees.  and I saw a guy return a broken wine glass.  nothing surprises me.


----------



## sdkitty

just got email Bed Bath Beyond closing all stores.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Many empty shelves in my area (NW of Boston). I think it is because people are in a panic, I know people who have bought 600.00 worth of food and have nowhere to put it.


That was poor planning, wasn't it? I hope they decide to share with people who need it rather than letting it spoil.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*As the stock market is in turmoil, here’s what experts are watching for as the NYSE operates without humans for the first time.*

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a...rates-without-humans-2020-03-22?mod=home-page


----------



## Lilybarb

Tootsie17 said:


> I was wondering if other people noticed how eerily quite it is without car traffic. I'm slowly adjusting to this new normal as well.


The traffic I find a welcome reprieve (Atlanta traffic) although when I was on the expressway the other day there were two teenagers chasing each other with the pedal to the floor. But ordinarily there would not have had room to do that.


----------



## Lilybarb

Cavalier Girl said:


> I recently read that animal shelters are shutting down for lack of personnel and money.  With my compromised immune system, I can't volunteer, but I can donate.  Money is short these days with so many small businesses closing, but if you can spare even a small amount, please donate to the animal shelter or rescue of your choice.  Most accept donations online, so now worry about social distancing.


Wonderful reminder! Thank goodness this illness isn't passed to our little furry buddies too!


----------



## zen1965

The German leadership decided today to put the country in semi-lockdown for at least 2 weeks. Outside your immediate family you are only allowed to socialise with one person at a time in public. The minimum distance to be kept is 1.5m in public. Most shops are closed except for grocery, drug & pet supplies stores as well as pharmacies (not sure about hardware stores). Frankfurt airport, the 4th largest in Europe, was closed last week.Schools have been shut down for a week. People are allowed to take solitary walks / jogs. 
People are getting worried; I am not a gal easily scared but I am feeling increasingly concerned. 3 weeks ago there were 200 active cases, since then the number has soared to almost 25,000. However, the death toll currently amounts to "merely" 94 (ea. case tragic, of course), which is very low compared to other countries with similar infection rates. Overall, people hope that the public health care system will not buckle. God knows, we dearly pay for it ea. month. As to be expected, hoarding and stock piling is an issue. Overall, food supplies seem to be fine. Toilet paper and paper towels are in short supply.
Despite not being British, I am a firm believer in stiff upper lip and best foot forward and, thus, so far have been soldiering on hunting for loo paper, working from home and dealing with a pre-pubescent   volatile boy.
I hope everybody stays healthy and sane in these trying times.


----------



## tinybutterfly

We had video cocktail hour with friends and family tonight on Zoom and plan to do this every Sunday for the next several Sundays. It was a lot of fun! So good to see and talk to everyone.

The people who shop for "tons" of groceries...please be careful about judging people in the grocery stores. You don't know why they have so many groceries. For some it may be because they are immunocompromised and only want to go out once to shop, then stay home for a long while. For others, they may have a large family. There are still large families out there. Not everyone has only one or two children. I know for us, I have to shop for my mother. My dh and I went to the grocery a week or so ago and he had a full cart ( our groceries ) and I had a full cart ( my mom's groceries.) The check-out people didn't blink an eye, because we shop there pretty regularly and I stated that I was shopping for my mother, but other people in the store may have given us the stink eye. I don't know. I wan't paying attention to them. I was worried about my 84 year old mother with multiple health issues, making sure I was getting enough to keep her fed for a long while. We did not strip shelves, we shopped for a variety of items to last a couple of weeks.

I am not sure where the line is between stocking up enough, so that you do not have to go out again in long while, so you can self-isolate and hoarding. I am thinking hoarding is a case of Lysol as mentioned further up thread or a garage full of TP?

I know when we go back out, I have to not only find TP for us, but also for my mother. Sounds like an impossible mission! lol. I am dreading going back out for all kinds of reasons, but what we have will not last forever, so back out we will go, sooner or later.

I am not sure, though, why shelves are still bare in places. I can only guess that people are afraid about how long this quarantine needs to last?

We are putting out a small garden. We do this every year, though, but this year it may actually matter.

I love that people are putting white lights out on their trees and having an Easter egg hunt for the neighborhood children by putting egg pictures in their windows!


----------



## nycmamaofone

About to enter Week #3 of self-isolating and it’s hard to imagine more weeks of this. I cleaned and rearranged my closet, did an arts and crafts project with my kids, they studied for at least three hours today, watched an episode of Outlander, prepped, cooked and ate three meals...and that is one day. I keep trying to look on the bright side but it’s so hard with no end in sight


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## aerinha

Morgan_Bellini said:


> What is our government waiting for before they declare a national lock down? A certain number of deaths?



It is being done where needed, but to put places where it’s not currently needed on lockdown you risk people rebelling and, when it’s really needed saying “eff this, I’ve been out of work and stuck at home for weeks and no one near me is sick, I am doing what I want”.  Even here where it is needed people are over it after a week, I can’t imagine what will happen if they (very likely) don’t lift the closures after the second week as planned. We are much bigger than Italy and we are not a dictatorship like China and people here have guns to protest what they may come to consider unfair restriction of their liberty after a point.  Not saying this is unfair, but pointing out that people will have their thoughts after being trapped for weeks with no end in sight.  That there hasn’t been looting and mass chaos thus far is a miracle in my opinion. They would have to declare martial law to lock everyone up and that is a huge suspension of freedoms and it could endanger the election in November.


----------



## whateve

tinybutterfly said:


> We had video cocktail hour with friends and family tonight on Zoom and plan to do this every Sunday for the next several Sundays. It was a lot of fun! So good to see and talk to everyone.
> 
> The people who shop for "tons" of groceries...please be careful about judging people in the grocery stores. You don't know why they have so many groceries. For some it may be because they are immunocompromised and only want to go out once to shop, then stay home for a long while. For others, they may have a large family. There are still large families out there. Not everyone has only one or two children. I know for us, I have to shop for my mother. My dh and I went to the grocery a week or so ago and he had a full cart ( our groceries ) and I had a full cart ( my mom's groceries.) The check-out people didn't blink an eye, because we shop there pretty regularly and I stated that I was shopping for my mother, but other people in the store may have given us the stink eye. I don't know. I wan't paying attention to them. I was worried about my 84 year old mother with multiple health issues, making sure I was getting enough to keep her fed for a long while. We did not strip shelves, we shopped for a variety of items to last a couple of weeks.
> 
> I am not sure where the line is between stocking up enough, so that you do not have to go out again in long while, so you can self-isolate and hoarding. I am thinking hoarding is a case of Lysol as mentioned further up thread or a garage full of TP?
> 
> I know when we go back out, I have to not only find TP for us, but also for my mother. Sounds like an impossible mission! lol. I am dreading going back out for all kinds of reasons, but what we have will not last forever, so back out we will go, sooner or later.
> 
> I am not sure, though, why shelves are still bare in places. I can only guess that people are afraid about how long this quarantine needs to last?
> 
> We are putting out a small garden. We do this every year, though, but this year it may actually matter.
> 
> I love that people are putting white lights out on their trees and having an Easter egg hunt for the neighborhood children by putting egg pictures in their windows!


I wish I had thought to plant some vegetables. We've never been successful at growing tomatoes here so our chances of success now are low. I don't know if I'll be motivated to try soon.


----------



## aerinha

nycmamaofone said:


> About to enter Week #3 of self-isolating and it’s hard to imagine more weeks of this. I cleaned and rearranged my closet, did an arts and crafts project with my kids, they studied for at least three hours today, watched an episode of Outlander, prepped, cooked and ate three meals...and that is one day. I keep trying to look on the bright side but it’s so hard with no end in sight



Entering week 2.  As a typically solitary person outside of work, it doesn’t bother me, but if it extends beyond the designated end date, which is likely, I must begin doing 7.5 hours a day of online courses as “work” at home to be paid. I wouldn’t mind doing actual work, but these course are horrible and my home really isn’t set up to do hours in front of a screen like that.  That is a situation that will make me go bonkers and probably trigger migraines. Yes, these 2 weeks paid to sit home and however many weeks paid to do B.S. stuff makes me luckier than a LOT of people right now, but this is pretty much going to be mental torture for me to have to do that.


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> I wish I had thought to plant some vegetables. We've never been successful at growing tomatoes here so our chances of success now are low. I don't know if I'll be motivated to try soon.


I used to grow tomatoes, but they built houses in a wooded area and now deer come into my yard and eat them.  First the red, then the green, then the plant.  I gave up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I had to get creative because I've been bored and at home for so long. I made a face mask out of an extra Hermes dustbag I had. My mom and I are making face masks out of washable fabric to protect ourselves at work. Never did I think I would be bonding with her over something so scary or serious. But that is our reality now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mrs.Z said:


> I don’t quite understand the food situation.  My store had TP and paper towels, only Wegmans brand.  There was PLENTY of food, soup rice etc.  There was barely any meat and a limit of one per type.  Tons of eggs and sushi!  Are there actual shortages or just panic buying combined with delays in shipments?


You are lucky.  Where I live, there's actually a shortage - even the posh markets are stripped bare outside of fresh fruits and vegetables.  There's no canned or dry goods, no meat or seafoood, frozen section empty, no milk, no sushi, and no eggs.  I'm actually worried there might be a shortage of food because I dont see how the supply chains can replenish themselves.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

sdkitty said:


> you may think it's a good idea but there could be people in certain states who carry firearms and would not be happy to be told to stay in....not saying it isn't going to happen but....this is all just awful


I don't think it's a good idea, I'm just wondering what it will take for that to happen. I live near one of the larger US cities and we are not locked down and I'm just wondering what the magical number is that will trigger those extensive precautions. (I know no one knows that number.) Of course, I hope things don't escalate to that but it seems that all major cities are trending toward eventual mandatory quarantines anyway, so why the wait for some of the larger cities to take action? I'm just thinking out loud I suppose.


----------



## meepabeep

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## vinbenphon1

luckylove said:


> For those of you who are sheltering in place, how are you all passing the time? I am a bit stir crazy at the moment and completely unable to sleep. Self isolating already for two weeks, days are running into the next and I need to find a sustainable routine for this new normal.


I’ve been a home body for years now because of illness, so I’m quite use to filling my days at home. Developing a routine is essential as we humans need a purpose to function. Is there something you’ve always wanted to learn or improve on? Now would be a great time to do some online classes. I’m working towards my Masters atm so it takes up a bit of my day. But I structure it like it’s a job, so I allocate time for my lunch break (have to catch up on tpf) and morning tea etc. I use the morning to alternate between going to my home gym and doing house work. I set myself a knock off time which coincides with dh coming home so we can talk and have dinner together. I also use the weekends as they were intended, relaxing days to catch up on tv, gardening or extra study time. Funny though because most days I feel like I just don’t have enough hours in the day.


----------



## PewPew

sdkitty said:


> there could be people in certain states who carry firearms and would not be happy to be told to stay in....not saying it isn't going to happen but....this is all just awful



I think you’re right. There has already been panicked gun & ammo buying (especially by first-time buyers) across the U.S. in the last couple of weeks. My neighbor’s son works in a gunshop & there was a 2.5 hr wait in line to get into the store on Saturday, with people triple & quadruple parking in their small lot.

People are terrified. Men have gotten stabbed (Georgia) & beaten up (Washington) fighting over for toilet paper. Theft is up. My neighborhood group has near-daily security vids of people stealing their mail & packages (perhaps because they’re out of work or bored?). I was T-boned (no injuries) this week by a woman who admitted she was distracted & sleep-deprived due to Covid anxiety. (We both have “essential,” non-remote jobs.)


----------



## vinbenphon1

Some businesses are closing here now like cinemas and casinos, restaurants etc. No forced isolation yet for those not infected, but this cannot happen as Supermarkets have shut down online shopping and click and collect. So we are forced to go out to the shops. Wtf.


----------



## PewPew

I’m so furious about these selfish “virus rebels,” I can’t see straight!!
Police & medical resources are already stretched so thin 

——————-

*Virus rebels from France to Florida flout lockdown practices*

_Young German adults hold “corona parties” and cough toward older people. A Spanish man leashes a goat to go for a walk to skirt confinement orders. From France to Florida to Australia, kitesurfers, college students and others crowd the beaches._

https://apnews.com/36bb744ed120b703...AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=Twitter


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> I used to grow tomatoes, but they built houses in a wooded area and now deer come into my yard and eat them.  First the red, then the green, then the plant.  I gave up.


I have a pet tortoise who thinks he is a bulldozer. He weighs over 100 pounds and never walks around anything, just goes straight through. Everything we plant is likely to get eaten by him before it even has a chance to grow. I don't think we could make a barrier to keep him out if we planted an area.


----------



## whateve

Yoshi1296 said:


> I had to get creative because I've been bored and at home for so long. I made a face mask out of an extra Hermes dustbag I had. My mom and I are making face masks out of washable fabric to protect ourselves at work. Never did I think I would be bonding with her over something so scary or serious. But that is our reality now.


This has got to be the classiest mask ever!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

vinbenphon1 said:


> I’ve been a home body for years now because of illness, so I’m quite use to filling my days at home. Developing a routine is essential as we humans need a purpose to function. Is there something you’ve always wanted to learn or improve on? Now would be a great time to do some online classes. I’m working towards my Masters atm so it takes up a bit of my day. But I structure it like it’s a job, so I allocate time for my lunch break (have to catch up on tpf) and morning tea etc. I use the morning to alternate between going to my home gym and doing house work. I set myself a knock off time which coincides with dh coming home so we can talk and have dinner together. I also use the weekends as they were intended, relaxing days to catch up on tv, gardening or extra study time. Funny though because most days I feel like I just don’t have enough hours in the day.


It's wonderful that you are so disciplined. I wish I were. I know I should set aside a time each day to do chores, but I don't.


----------



## SakuraSakura

limom said:


> By the end of the quarantine, there will be a baby boom and a divorce boom.



If we're being really candid, this self isolation thing has made me really think about what I want in terms of a new relationship. I identify as pansexual ( likes everybody regardless of identity) and having this extra time to feel comfortable in my identity feels great. Maybe this quarantine thing can be an okay thing too... silver linings on clouds and such.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> I have a pet tortoise who thinks he is a bulldozer. He weighs over 100 pounds and never walks around anything, just goes straight through. Everything we plant is likely to get eaten by him before it even has a chance to grow. I don't think we could make a barrier to keep him out if we planted an area.



OMG I need to see a photo of your tortoise. This is the best thing I have read in this thread. He sounds amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> That was poor planning, wasn't it? I hope they decide to share with people who need it rather than letting it spoil.


Poor planning and greed. I myself would not have an extra 600.00 in the first place.


----------



## Tootsie17

bag-mania said:


> OMG I need to see a photo of your tortoise. This is the best thing I have read in this thread. He sounds amazing!



I agree and thought is was so cool of you to own a 100 pound tortoise.


----------



## Shelby33

tinybutterfly said:


> We had video cocktail hour with friends and family tonight on Zoom and plan to do this every Sunday for the next several Sundays. It was a lot of fun! So good to see and talk to everyone.
> 
> The people who shop for "tons" of groceries...please be careful about judging people in the grocery stores. You don't know why they have so many groceries. For some it may be because they are immunocompromised and only want to go out once to shop, then stay home for a long while. For others, they may have a large family. There are still large families out there. Not everyone has only one or two children. I know for us, I have to shop for my mother. My dh and I went to the grocery a week or so ago and he had a full cart ( our groceries ) and I had a full cart ( my mom's groceries.) The check-out people didn't blink an eye, because we shop there pretty regularly and I stated that I was shopping for my mother, but other people in the store may have given us the stink eye. I don't know. I wan't paying attention to them. I was worried about my 84 year old mother with multiple health issues, making sure I was getting enough to keep her fed for a long while. We did not strip shelves, we shopped for a variety of items to last a couple of weeks.
> 
> I am not sure where the line is between stocking up enough, so that you do not have to go out again in long while, so you can self-isolate and hoarding. I am thinking hoarding is a case of Lysol as mentioned further up thread or a garage full of TP?
> 
> I know when we go back out, I have to not only find TP for us, but also for my mother. Sounds like an impossible mission! lol. I am dreading going back out for all kinds of reasons, but what we have will not last forever, so back out we will go, sooner or later.
> 
> I am not sure, though, why shelves are still bare in places. I can only guess that people are afraid about how long this quarantine needs to last?
> 
> We are putting out a small garden. We do this every year, though, but this year it may actually matter.
> 
> I love that people are putting white lights out on their trees and having an Easter egg hunt for the neighborhood children by putting egg pictures in their windows!


Well, you are right about not judging, but it's hard when you have a family to shop for and there are aisles of empty shelves. One of the people who did this was my own sister, and the next night she went out to dinner! She has PILES of food in the dining room. I don't know what to think really but I am pretty sure at least some of them are kind of jerks.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> It's wonderful that you are so disciplined. I wish I were. I know I should set aside a time each day to do chores, but I don't.


I am right there with you on that.


----------



## Handbags&horses

meepabeep said:


>


I’m so sorry


----------



## BittyMonkey

PewPew said:


> I’m so furious about these selfish “virus rebels,” I can’t see straight!!
> Police & medical resources are already stretched so thin
> 
> ——————-
> 
> *Virus rebels from France to Florida flout lockdown practices*
> 
> _Young German adults hold “corona parties” and cough toward older people. A Spanish man leashes a goat to go for a walk to skirt confinement orders. From France to Florida to Australia, kitesurfers, college students and others crowd the beaches._
> 
> https://apnews.com/36bb744ed120b703...AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=Twitter


I believe the current social media label is #covidiot.


----------



## plumaplomb

I am so glad to have stumbled across this thread. Thank you for making me feel less alone. I cannot believe the world as it is today, and I cannot imagine how much worse it is going to get. The combination of: 1) not enough testing; and 2) not enough people taking social distancing seriously absolutely scares me. It will be months before things even BEGIN to look normal. Yes, my life has changed. My partner works from home. My kids no longer attend school. We do not leave the house unless it is for biking/scootering on our street or for a walk around the neighborhood. My partner goes to get groceries or takeout once or twice a week. I text with my family and friends, but no longer meet them for dinner, drinks, book club... I worry about my parents and the other elderly people in my family. I worry about the people who have lost their jobs with no severance - what is $1200 going to do for them, unless it is paid out at least once a month for the foreseeable future? I worry about the mom and pop businesses who cannot pay their commercial rents, their employees, etc. I worry about the single parents trying to keep their jobs while trying to entertain and/or educate their children at home. I worry about the lack of decency in some people - people who are going to crowded bars and beaches and not social distancing. Do they not have grandparents? Friends with underlying conditions? How is it that we speak of a virus in that it affects "only" old people or people who are already sick? That is terrifying to me, the language that a subset of humanity is disposable for the convenience of others. I don't mean to preach but it is something I think about every time I read the news. I hope all of you stay safe and stay sane during this communal madness. I will be revisiting this thread to hear about your experiences.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I have a pet tortoise who thinks he is a bulldozer. He weighs over 100 pounds and never walks around anything, just goes straight through. Everything we plant is likely to get eaten by him before it even has a chance to grow. I don't think we could make a barrier to keep him out if we planted an area.





bag-mania said:


> OMG I need to see a photo of your tortoise. This is the best thing I have read in this thread. He sounds amazing!



Oh I agree! He sounds wonderful! How long have you had him Whateve? I'd love to see a pic too.  I think we all need a 100-pound tortoise in our gardens.


----------



## tinybutterfly

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.





Shelby33 said:


> Well, you are right about not judging, but it's hard when you have a family to shop for and there are aisles of empty shelves. One of the people who did this was my own sister, and the next night she went out to dinner! She has PILES of food in the dining room. I don't know what to think really but I am pretty sure at least some of them are kind of jerks.



luckylove, I am so sorry. (((HUGS)))

Shelby33, this must be extra hard for you. Hopefully, your sister will help you if you need help later. Yes, some people may be jerks, others are feeding large families, have other family or friends they are also shopping for or may have medical conditions that don't show. I am sorry your sister is not being temperate regarding her food supply.


----------



## Storm702

Who is buying all the toilet paper?! I thought the hoarders had all of it already! I ventured out to Walmart, still none. I saw a few packs of paper towels, but I still have a few rolls so I passed


----------



## Yoshi1296

whateve said:


> This has got to be the classiest mask ever!



haha thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

rose60610 said:


> I don't want to sound like an alarmist here, but at the onset of hearing about possible quarantines I wondered that if everyone were mandated to stay at home if that would impact city sewer systems due to people using paper towels and whatever to substitute for toilet paper.  Now there are reports of damaged sewer systems in the news.
> 
> I wonder if or how city sanitation departments can be proactive about unclogging sewer pipes full of wrong debris before they create mass back-ups in cities.



So my state started lockdown yesterday at 5pm, and I sh!t you not our village FB page made a post at 9 am about not flushing wipes, paper towels, and Kleenex down the toilet because it causes clogs.



luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.



I’m so sorry to hear about your uncle my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

So today is day 1 of lockdown in my state and one of my coworkers got stopped twice on the same street none the less for being out. He didn’t pick up his letter of proof of employment. Another coworker also got stopped. I live extremely close to work so it’s a quick drive but I did notice less traffic than normal. My work started off busy but tapered off after a bit and got slow. I know that it sounds bad but it is a nice change from how insanely chaotic it;s been the past few weeks. We’ve also been busy between people going out on LOA and then trying to hire new people to fill in the voids. My work is offering a 4 week unpaid LOA to those who want it. I half want to do it but I also don’t want to go 4 weeks without pay either. I could use vacation or sick time but that wouldn’t last long. I am less concerned about getting it than I am possibly getting/carrying it and passing it to my dad who’s 84. I might change my hours so I’m earlier than normal to minimize the exposure to the public.


----------



## Chanbal

This is a great thread. A recent publication showed that this particular coronavirus is detectable up to 24 hours on cardboard and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel. https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2004973


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> OMG I need to see a photo of your tortoise. This is the best thing I have read in this thread. He sounds amazing!





Tootsie17 said:


> I agree and thought is was so cool of you to own a 100 pound tortoise.





BigPurseSue said:


> Oh I agree! He sounds wonderful! How long have you had him Whateve? I'd love to see a pic too.  I think we all need a 100-pound tortoise in our gardens.


He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


----------



## Yoshi1296

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.



omg this is SO COOL!!!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.



Omigosh, he's *wonderful*! I love that face!  What does he eat? Where does he hang out? It looks like he's on your porch. Do you ever like cuddle with him? He looks like a very lucky turtle. And he knows it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

luckylove said:


> Thank you all here on this thread for your kindness and good wishes; I am truly grateful for everyone's thoughtfulness!


I’m so sorry! I know I’m late but I’m trying to limit social media use. 

I was able to score some TP from Amazon before it went out of stock again, but honestly I am expecting it will be stolen before it gets here.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

whateve said:


> I don't understand why there is a restriction on going to your cabin. It seems like you would be safest there away from everyone.
> .


The restrictions came because the health care resources in areas where the ski resorts in Norway are located are limited to serve the amount of people permanently residing there. In other words, should you get ill while staying at your cabin you might not get adequite health care. The nearest hospital can be hours away, and the number of ambulances available could be limited. The restrictions are made to prevent people from being alone and without help if they get sick.  It is also made to prevent people with the Corona disease/quarantine  to go out in these small areas where resources in terms of medication and food is limited to the number of people permanently residing there.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the work you're doing!
> I hope your kids and family are OK.


Thank you, we are all well. I wear a lot of protection gear at work; gloves, a hood to cover all my hair, long infection coat, visor, special shoeprotection and two different facemasks on top of each other. I feel safe.  New uniform underneath between each patient and I shower each day at work before and after my shift. So far I feel safe.


----------



## limom

I received an email from the French consulate regarding French citizens stuck/living in the US/Canada If you need a place to stay or can offer a place for someone. 
Here is the information:
SOSUNTOIT.FR.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdQW2AD0_BRsFhTOA3NTOZqW_f8EYhnloxG-Gbhff8eVpKG8g/viewform
It is a free match up started by a French consulate employee,  Sophie Suberville in SF.
Thank you.


----------



## limom

vinbenphon1 said:


> I’ve been a home body for years now because of illness, so I’m quite use to filling my days at home. Developing a routine is essential as we humans need a purpose to function. Is there something you’ve always wanted to learn or improve on? Now would be a great time to do some online classes. I’m working towards my Masters atm so it takes up a bit of my day. But I structure it like it’s a job, so I allocate time for my lunch break (have to catch up on tpf) and morning tea etc. I use the morning to alternate between going to my home gym and doing house work. I set myself a knock off time which coincides with dh coming home so we can talk and have dinner together. I also use the weekends as they were intended, relaxing days to catch up on tv, gardening or extra study time. Funny though because most days I feel like I just don’t have enough hours in the day.


Great plan.
Perhaps for those who are “bored” learning a foreign language?
There are so many free resources out there. Carnegie Mellon University for example.


----------



## Tootsie17

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That is one handsome turtle and he knows how to pose for the camera.  Does he like to be petted?  I think I posted this wrong, but oh well.


----------



## luckylove

vinbenphon1 said:


> I’ve been a home body for years now because of illness, so I’m quite use to filling my days at home. Developing a routine is essential as we humans need a purpose to function. Is there something you’ve always wanted to learn or improve on? Now would be a great time to do some online classes. I’m working towards my Masters atm so it takes up a bit of my day. But I structure it like it’s a job, so I allocate time for my lunch break (have to catch up on tpf) and morning tea etc. I use the morning to alternate between going to my home gym and doing house work. I set myself a knock off time which coincides with dh coming home so we can talk and have dinner together. I also use the weekends as they were intended, relaxing days to catch up on tv, gardening or extra study time. Funny though because most days I feel like I just don’t have enough hours in the day.



Your structured and meaningful routine is admirable. I do still work part time and I am able to do it remotely. I think I am just craving more expanded human to human contact and missing my old routine as all of us are. I am a forever learner as well, but definitely find online learning to be less gratifying for my learning style. Mainly, I think I need to schedule things in a more structured way that includes work, some sort of daily exercise, daily socialization (online) and creativity in a predictable time slot.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


OMG! That face is precious!! He is such a handsome boy! Thanks for making us all smile!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/sprin...rsity-of-tampa-test-positive-for-coronavirus/


----------



## jenlynne25

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/sprin...rsity-of-tampa-test-positive-for-coronavirus/
> 
> View attachment 4695728


This makes me so angry!  These young kids think they are invincible and don’t care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jenlynne25 said:


> This makes me so angry!  These young kids think they are invincible and don’t care about anyone but themselves.



I wonder how many others have it who haven’t been tested.


----------



## southernbelle43

And the more they flaunt this, the more all of us have to stay in.  It is a good thing one of them is not MINE!


----------



## fabuleux

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I wonder how many others have it who haven’t been tested.


Millions of people are infected. The lack of testing doesn’t allow for a clear picture.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I have a pet tortoise who thinks he is a bulldozer. He weighs over 100 pounds and never walks around anything, just goes straight through. Everything we plant is likely to get eaten by him before it even has a chance to grow. I don't think we could make a barrier to keep him out if we planted an area.


kind of you to keep him around if he destroys all your plants


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> It's wonderful that you are so disciplined. I wish I were. I know I should set aside a time each day to do chores, but I don't.


I do a little each day but I feel I should be doing more


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> So today is day 1 of lockdown in my state and one of my coworkers got stopped twice on the same street none the less for being out. He didn’t pick up his letter of proof of employment. Another coworker also got stopped. I live extremely close to work so it’s a quick drive but I did notice less traffic than normal. My work started off busy but tapered off after a bit and got slow. I know that it sounds bad but it is a nice change from how insanely chaotic it;s been the past few weeks. We’ve also been busy between people going out on LOA and then trying to hire new people to fill in the voids. My work is offering a 4 week unpaid LOA to those who want it. I half want to do it but I also don’t want to go 4 weeks without pay either. I could use vacation or sick time but that wouldn’t last long. I am less concerned about getting it than I am possibly getting/carrying it and passing it to my dad who’s 84. I might change my hours so I’m earlier than normal to minimize the exposure to the public.


where are you?
here in CA authorities aren't stopping anyone asking where you're going, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

jenlynne25 said:


> This makes me so angry!  These young kids think they are invincible and don’t care about anyone but themselves.


that's called immaturity


----------



## Charles

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Home Depot and Lowes sells TP too.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> where are you?
> here in CA authorities aren't stopping anyone asking where you're going, etc.



I'm in Illinois. I can kind of understand one of them because morning merch starts at 4am and no one is really on the road at that time of day. The guy who was stopped twice started at 10am so more people are out and about that time of day.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> And the more they flaunt this, the more all of us have to stay in.  It is a good thing one of them is not MINE!


I don't have kids but I can tell you if one of these was my kid I would lose my frikin mind. I mean, it's gotta be like being Jeffrey Dahmer's mother at some point. The social shaming would be awful. I think Brady S from Ohio has proactively been contacted by local employers telling him not to apply. That kid is ruined, all because of YOLO.


----------



## MmeM124

I’m a teacher with two young kids at home. Luckily my husband can work from home and I don’t have to do synchronous learning so it’s manageable. I’m very upset seeing people out or ignoring the facts because my students had to miss their exchange trips (all across Europe - I would normally be in France right now!) and they will probably miss their prom and graduation. Especially the longer this drags on as people think they’re invincible. It’s so selfish! I’m also irked constantly by the denial of people because just like Spain and Italy we do not have enough ventilators in America. The same tough choices about who lives and who dies will be made here too if people don’t follow the CDC recommendations.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/sprin...rsity-of-tampa-test-positive-for-coronavirus/
> 
> View attachment 4695728


Yeah  a whole bunch of those idiots tested positive for the coronavirus. And you can imagine how many people they came in contact with and infected them.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I'm in Illinois. I can kind of understand one of them because morning merch starts at 4am and no one is really on the road at that time of day. The guy who was stopped twice started at 10am so more people are out and about that time of day.


IDK....as I've said before I'm not wanting a police state.  but I don't think I would have minded if someone came to by neighbor's door the other day when they had like ten cars outside (party?).  When most of us are trying to comply and then some are just so ignorant, it's annoying


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/sprin...rsity-of-tampa-test-positive-for-coronavirus/
> 
> View attachment 4695728


I watched the video. One "kid'" said he's been waiting for this trip for two months. TWO MONTHS? A lot of people have been planning their trip for YEARS and they had to cancel, not knowing when they'll be able to go again, especially since they may need future funds for living expenses because of less work hours or lost jobs. Someone else in the video said there are worse things than getting coronavirus. Yes, passing it on to other people is worse!


----------



## mzbaglady1

At this point when I'm out in public I have to be loud and aggressive to keep people away from standing too close to me. I put a shopping cart behind myself to keep this woman from coming too close to me. She walks around the cart to still stand near me. At this point I had  to scream WHAT PART OF SOCIAL DISTANCING YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND???? At this point the woman backed away. No one wants a total shutdown but people are not adhering to the social distancing policy put in place this pandemic is going to last longer than anticipated, more lives will be lost.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mrsinsyder

mzbaglady1 said:


> At this point when I'm out in public I have to be loud and aggressive to keep people away from standing too close to me. I put a shopping cart behind myself to keep this woman from coming too close to me. She walks around the cart to still stand near me. At this point I had  to scream WHAT PART OF SOCIAL DISTANCING YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND???? At this point the woman backed away. No one wants a total shutdown but people are not adhering to the social distancing policy put in place this pandemic is going to last longer than anticipated, more lives will be lost.


I went to pick up take out in a huge, empty restaurant and the only other customer in there was inches off my back the whole time. I kept shuffling to get away from her. People are so dense.


----------



## chicklety

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


Not that I understand anything about this,  but a friend's friend shared that the combo Chloroquine and Azithromycin showed success... maybe you could ask the Doctor. I hope it's ok to post this. I just want everyone to heal, and for your Uncle to have a miracle turnaround.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> I hadn't heard anything like this.  I wonder if the people doing this are renters.  You'd think any homeowner would want to take care of their plumbling (unless they don't know any better).  I have a rental.  I don't like to look for trouble with my tenants but wonder if I should touch base and make sure he knows to use only TP in the toilet.  He's a single man so wouldn't be using as much as a woman.



I wouldn't assume that. Some people use half a tree per #2 LOLLL

Also, some men are really dense. My DH is very smart but clueless sometimes. On Friday after work he says to me "let's go out for dinner" and I told him it's takeout only and he didn't believe me!

ETA: of course this is my 1000th post. A dumb post about TP


----------



## rutabaga

chicklety said:


> Not that I understand anything about this,  but a friend's friend shared that the combo Chloroquine and Azithromycin showed success... maybe you could ask the Doctor. I hope it's ok to post this. I just want everyone to heal, and for your Uncle to have a miracle turnaround.



There is already a shortage of chloroquine


----------



## mzbaglady1

mrsinsyder said:


> I went to pick up take out in a huge, empty restaurant and the only other customer in there was inches off my back the whole time. I kept shuffling to get away from her. People are so dense.


At this point you have to start telling people to back away. I laugh because the same people that are wearing masks are not practicing the social distance. You're health is in jeopardy because someone forgets the policy.


----------



## rutabaga

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


You should post his pic in the coronavirus pet thread! No garden is safe around that big boy


----------



## Storm702

pixiejenna said:


> I'm in Illinois. I can kind of understand one of them because morning merch starts at 4am and no one is really on the road at that time of day. The guy who was stopped twice started at 10am so more people are out and about that time of day.


Hello fellow Illinoian! Wait, is that what we're called?


----------



## Shelby33

tinybutterfly said:


> luckylove, I am so sorry. (((HUGS)))
> 
> Shelby33, this must be extra hard for you. Hopefully, your sister will help you if you need help later. Yes, some people may be jerks, others are feeding large families, have other family or friends they are also shopping for or may have medical conditions that don't show. I am sorry your sister is not being temperate regarding her food supply.


----------



## Shelby33

plumaplomb said:


> I am so glad to have stumbled across this thread. Thank you for making me feel less alone. I cannot believe the world as it is today, and I cannot imagine how much worse it is going to get. The combination of: 1) not enough testing; and 2) not enough people taking social distancing seriously absolutely scares me. It will be months before things even BEGIN to look normal. Yes, my life has changed. My partner works from home. My kids no longer attend school. We do not leave the house unless it is for biking/scootering on our street or for a walk around the neighborhood. My partner goes to get groceries or takeout once or twice a week. I text with my family and friends, but no longer meet them for dinner, drinks, book club... I worry about my parents and the other elderly people in my family. I worry about the people who have lost their jobs with no severance - what is $1200 going to do for them, unless it is paid out at least once a month for the foreseeable future? I worry about the mom and pop businesses who cannot pay their commercial rents, their employees, etc. I worry about the single parents trying to keep their jobs while trying to entertain and/or educate their children at home. I worry about the lack of decency in some people - people who are going to crowded bars and beaches and not social distancing. Do they not have grandparents? Friends with underlying conditions? How is it that we speak of a virus in that it affects "only" old people or people who are already sick? That is terrifying to me, the language that a subset of humanity is disposable for the convenience of others. I don't mean to preach but it is something I think about every time I read the news. I hope all of you stay safe and stay sane during this communal madness. I will be revisiting this thread to hear about your experiences.


Agree with everything you said. Last time I checked CDC stats 38% of people hospitalized in the US were aged 20-54. This disease can affect anyone.


----------



## jenlynne25

Charles said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Home Depot and Lowes sells TP too.


And Menards, Dollar General, Family Dollar and Big Lots to name some others.


----------



## luckylove

chicklety said:


> Not that I understand anything about this,  but a friend's friend shared that the combo Chloroquine and Azithromycin showed success... maybe you could ask the Doctor. I hope it's ok to post this. I just want everyone to heal, and for your Uncle to have a miracle turnaround.



Thank you, dear for this. Very thoughtful of you. That is exactly what they tried with him. Unfortunately, it just hasn't been enough to have a meaningful impact. We continue to pray. Again, for all of you who have reached out with kindness and prayers, I thank you from the bottom of my heart! Much love and gratitude to you all!


----------



## Chanbal

fabuleux said:


> Millions of people are infected. The lack of testing doesn’t allow for a clear picture.


Absolutely, there is no way we will ever learn about the % of asymptomatic carriers (or mildly symptomatic) without increasing testing.


----------



## Storm702

luckylove said:


> Thank you, dear for this. Very thoughtful of you. That is exactly what they tried with him. Unfortunately, it just hasn't been enough to have a meaningful impact. We continue to pray. Again, for all of you who have reached out with kindness and prayers, I thank you from the bottom of my heart! Much love and gratitude to you all!


Praying over your family & sending love


----------



## sdkitty

Charles said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Home Depot and Lowes sells TP too.


I heard that several days ago....checked and they were showing none available.  yesterday morning Big Lots was showing they had TP in store.  store was opening at 9 and I saw this at 845.  I figured IF they reallly had it, it would be gone by the time we got there.  I've seen too many empty shelves.  I prefer the way costco is doing it - handing out one per customer in an organized line.  I don't want to get into a fight with someone over TP.


----------



## Chanbal

luckylove said:


> Thank you, dear for this. Very thoughtful of you. That is exactly what they tried with him. Unfortunately, it just hasn't been enough to have a meaningful impact. We continue to pray. Again, for all of you who have reached out with kindness and prayers, I thank you from the bottom of my heart! Much love and gratitude to you all!


I'm very sorry for your uncle, and let's hope his health improves. Thanks for sharing this here.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BittyMonkey

Storm702 said:


> Hello fellow Illinoian! Wait, is that what we're called?


Illinoisian. Or Chicagoan.


----------



## Chanbal

sdkitty said:


> I heard that several days ago....checked and they were showing none available.  yesterday morning Big Lots was showing they had TP in store.  store was opening at 9 and I saw this at 845.  I figured IF they reallly had it, it would be gone by the time we got there.  I've seen too many empty shelves.  I prefer the way costco is doing it - handing out one per customer in an organized line.  I don't want to get into a fight with someone over TP.


I would prefer that Costco would resume selling TP (one per customer) online, so people could stay away from stores as much as possible during this quarantine period.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m just thinking out loud but why don’t some stores close and just do delivery.  My grocery store was doing a great job but they had 3-4 people cleaning EACH aisle plus those stocking shelves, two people cleaning just carts, more cleaning the self checkout.  Seems like it’s safer and more efficient to just fill and deliver orders or do curbside pickup.  There were also entire families shopping together which is totally unnecessary.


----------



## gazoo

My neighbors are still having large house parties, dancing on their front lawns while chugging beer. The fact that they're EMTs fills me with even more rage.


----------



## bag-mania

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m just thinking out loud but why don’t some stores close and just do delivery.  My grocery store was doing a great job but they had 3-4 people cleaning EACH aisle plus those stocking shelves, two people cleaning just carts, more cleaning the self checkout.  Seems like it’s safer and more efficient to just fill and deliver orders or do curbside pickup.  There were also entire families shopping together which is totally unnecessary.



Most stores don’t offer delivery on that large a scale. Grocery stores have hundreds of customers every day. The employees can’t be expected to use their own vehicles and gas and risk themselves. Even curbside pickup would get out of control quickly with long lines of cars and impatient customers causing trouble.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

gazoo said:


> My neighbors are still having large house parties, dancing on their front lawns while chugging beer. The fact that they're EMTs fills me with even more rage.


omg!!!! what state lol?


----------



## FashionForwardChick

IMPT* Question!!! If you do go out, and you purchased supplies .. did u sanitize each one before putting them away into your cabinets? .. I just put mine away and my boyfriend yelled at me LOL


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.



Oh wow, he’s even cooler than I expected. That face has so much personality. What is his name?


----------



## luckylove

Storm702 said:


> Praying over your family & sending love



Thank you, dear. Your thoughtfulness means so much!


----------



## fabuleux

Chanbal said:


> Absolutely, there is no way we will ever learn about the % of asymptomatic carriers (or mildly symptomatic) without increasing testing.


Today the administration announced a move to scale down testing and restrict it to people admitted to the hospital, which means the number of people diagnosed with C19 will continue to be much lower than the actual number.


----------



## luckylove

FashionForwardChick said:


> IMPT* Question!!! If you do go out, and you purchased supplies .. did u sanitize each one before putting them away into your cabinets? .. I just put mine away and my boyfriend yelled at me LOL



Some things I sanitize, but for non perishables, I leave them out 1-3 days before using as the virus seems to live a short while on most surfaces. I do however, wash my hands and arms obsessively after touching most things


----------



## Juda

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


I am in love


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This is smart.  A man uses a drone to walk his dog.

https://nypost.com/2020/03/20/man-uses-drone-to-walk-his-dog-during-coronavirus-lockdown/


----------



## TC1

Here we are on lock down. Restaurants for contactless pick up and delivery only. All grocery stores have tape on the floor to show you to keep a 2 m distance between you and other shoppers. Costco is only letting in a few people at a time. Checkout lines are marked for social distancing and you are to have no contact with the cashier. No cash. Plastic only. Mandatory quarantine for 14 days for anyone who has traveled. We don't have a lot of cases in our Province. But we want to keep it that way.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

double post


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Tootsie17

gazoo said:


> My neighbors are still having large house parties, dancing on their front lawns while chugging beer. The fact that they're EMTs fills me with even more rage.



That is just NUTS! Close your blinds or drapes so you don't have to witness their insanity.


----------



## ladysarah

It's the same in the Uk. I don't think that it's hit home yet. We are supposed to be self isolating to protect not just the vulnerable and the NHS but even relatively young and healthy people who are not completely immune, whatever they think. We have sort of a shared garden, basically a garden square with a key just for the people who live around. Technically there is enough room for everyone to have a run or sit on a bench but still maintain suitable distance, ( at least 6-8 feet, one meter is not enough apparently )

 Buy what do you think happens? yesterday  a bunch of older residents, had a get together with wine! They were too close and and had too much wine,  I have no idea why people are not taking this seriously. Healthcare workers are already strained and we have barely started.


----------



## sdkitty

ladysarah said:


> It's the same in the Uk. I don't think that it's hit home yet. We are supposed to be self isolating to protect not just the vulnerable and the NHS but even relatively young and healthy people who are not completely immune, whatever they think. We have sort of a shared garden, basically a garden square with a key just for the people who live around. Technically there is enough room for everyone to have a run or sit on a bench but still maintain suitable distance, ( at least 6-8 feet, one meter is not enough apparently )
> 
> Buy what do you think happens? yesterday  a bunch of older residents, had a get together with wine! They were too close and and had too much wine,  I have no idea why people are not taking this seriously. Healthcare workers are already strained and we have barely started.


they like their alcohol and their friends and prefer to be in denial about the risks


----------



## zen1965

limom said:


> Great plan.
> Perhaps for those who are “bored” learning a foreign language?
> There are so many free resources out there. Carnegie Mellon University for example.



Bonne idée! Mais je suis surchargée d‘apprendre le français. Au secours!


----------



## Jktgal

First was time online spent monitoring intl data. Then helping amplify the calls for appropriate policies. Then monitor local data. Now I am starting to get messages from people who personally know people who have died from covid19.  So the circle is closing in. I have lost apppetite for scrutinising data. Still there are many people not taking it seriously. That's the way of the world isn't it, otherwise the word 'regret' would not have existed.

The governmemt has started to bring in the police and army to disperse crowds. Doctors and other medical professional have died. Regulation has been put in place for those who convene crowds (jail or fine). A bit too late, but better than never.

It's good if you are bored. When the death notices come in, you will yearn for boredom.


----------



## chicklety

gazoo said:


> My neighbors are still having large house parties, dancing on their front lawns while chugging beer. The fact that they're EMTs fills me with even more rage.


Seems like that Needs to be reported! Incredible.


----------



## fabuleux

zen1965 said:


> Bonne idée! Mais je suis surchargée d‘apprendre le français. Au secours!


Lol “surchargée d’apprendre” doesn’t quite work here.


----------



## zen1965

fabuleux said:


> Lol “surchargée d’apprendre” doesn’t quite work here.


----------



## southernbelle43

FashionForwardChick said:


> IMPT* Question!!! If you do go out, and you purchased supplies .. did u sanitize each one before putting them away into your cabinets? .. I just put mine away and my boyfriend yelled at me LOL


We put them away knowing the virus will die in 3 days on stainless steel and plastic. Then we wash hands and keep them away from eyes, nose and mouth.


----------



## rutabaga

Sigh. One more thing to worry about if you're Asian in public:

https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Spit-On-Yelled-At-Attacked-Chinese-Americans-15150284.php


----------



## MmeM124

bag-mania said:


> Most stores don’t offer delivery on that large a scale. Grocery stores have hundreds of customers every day. The employees can’t be expected to use their own vehicles and gas and risk themselves. Even curbside pickup would get out of control quickly with long lines of cars and impatient customers causing trouble.


I would gladly wait in a line for 20-30 min in my car rather than go in. If done right it would work. If anyone has used a Portillo’s drive thru at lunchtime you know I’m right!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MmeM124 said:


> I would gladly wait in a line for 20-30 min in my car rather than go in. If done right it would work.* If anyone has used a Portillo’s drive thru at lunchtime you know I’m right!!*


 Several times before I moved from the Chicago area to CA! I even waited in the drive thru line just for a slice of "Gina Portillo's soon to be famous" (what they called it when I lived there) chocolate cake!


----------



## Shelby33

Just read that the lockdown seems to be working in Italy. Their deaths are dropping now every day.


----------



## Shelby33

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8141861/Has-Italy-started-turn-tide-coronavirus.html


----------



## BittyMonkey

zen1965 said:


> Bonne idée! Mais je suis surchargée d‘apprendre le français. Au secours!


Sto studiando italiano!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mellecyn

ladysarah said:


> It's the same in the Uk. I don't think that it's hit home yet. We are supposed to be self isolating to protect not just the vulnerable and the NHS but even relatively young and healthy people who are not completely immune, whatever they think. We have sort of a shared garden, basically a garden square with a key just for the people who live around. Technically there is enough room for everyone to have a run or sit on a bench but still maintain suitable distance, ( at least 6-8 feet, one meter is not enough apparently )
> 
> Buy what do you think happens? yesterday  a bunch of older residents, had a get together with wine! They were too close and and had too much wine,  I have no idea why people are not taking this seriously. Healthcare workers are already strained and we have barely started.


When they´ll see videos surfacing of their overcrowded hospitals and people dying it will hit home and it will be too late. thats what happened with the French



zen1965 said:


> Bonne idée! Mais je suis surchargée d‘apprendre le français. Au secours!


haha! I can´t be bothered learning a new language...french is my mother tongue, then english and then I would need to progress in spanish and danish...but won´t be travelling to spain anytime soon. and danish well my heart isn´t there.

We were just told by the prime minister that we´ll have another 3 weeks quarantine, and the pic of the epidemy is yet to come in 4 weeks....


----------



## LVLoveaffair

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


So sorry for your bad news. I'll say some prayers for you and your loved ones.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


He's a very handsome guy!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I was actually able to get TP today and eggs! I couldn't believe it. The store was pretty empty of people so did a "circuit" checking on frozen foods, soups, etc and the clerk was just opening the first box of TP to put it on the shelf. I was also able get a box of tissues. There were steaks, turkey, ground beef but no chicken  What are people doing with all that chicken? Hoarding it inside their deep freezers?


----------



## luckylove

LVLoveaffair said:


> So sorry for your bad news. I'll say some prayers for you and your loved ones.



Thank you so much, LVLoveaffair!


----------



## whateve

Norwegian Girl said:


> The restrictions came because the health care resources in areas where the ski resorts in Norway are located are limited to serve the amount of people permanently residing there. In other words, should you get ill while staying at your cabin you might not get adequite health care. The nearest hospital can be hours away, and the number of ambulances available could be limited. The restrictions are made to prevent people from being alone and without help if they get sick.  It is also made to prevent people with the Corona disease/quarantine  to go out in these small areas where resources in terms of medication and food is limited to the number of people permanently residing there.


That makes perfect sense. We used to live in the country. My parents were always worried what would happen if one of us got sick since we were so far from a hospital.


----------



## sdkitty

LVLoveaffair said:


> I was actually able to get TP today and eggs! I couldn't believe it. The store was pretty empty of people so did a "circuit" checking on frozen foods, soups, etc and the clerk was just opening the first box of TP to put it on the shelf. I was also able get a box of tissues. There were steaks, turkey, ground beef but no chicken  What are people doing with all that chicken? Hoarding it inside their deep freezers?


I went to walmart today to pick up a prescription.  As soon as I walked in I saw a man with a package of TP under his arm.  I went right over to the paper aisle.  employee told me they put it out and it went immediately 
If this is happening with limit of one per customer, I wonder when we will be able to get TP.


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> I went to walmart today to pick up a prescription.  As soon as I walked in I saw a man with a package of TP under his arm.  I went right over to the paper aisle.  employee told me they put it out and it went immediately
> If this is happening with limit of one per customer, I wonder when we will be able to get TP.



If you really need some, you may have to try some alternative stores to the Big W. 
Home Depot, Lowe’s, Menards, Rural King, Farm and Home Supply, Staples, Office Depot/Max. 
The Grove May also have some to order. 
Best of luck.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Omigosh, he's *wonderful*! I love that face!  What does he eat? Where does he hang out? It looks like he's on your porch. Do you ever like cuddle with him? He looks like a very lucky turtle. And he knows it.






luckylove said:


> OMG! That face is precious!! He is such a handsome boy! Thanks for making us all smile!





sdkitty said:


> kind of you to keep him around if he destroys all your plants





bag-mania said:


> Oh wow, he’s even cooler than I expected. That face has so much personality. What is his name?


Thanks everyone. I love him. We used to have a lot of pets. He is the only one left. He is almost no maintenance once you have things set up right, depending on your climate. I'm in California so the weather isn't too bad. It gets cold in the winter so he has a heated house on the porch. He comes out everyday, and in the summer, he is out all the time. He grazes throughout the day. He eats grass, weeds, roses, hibiscus, grape leaves, cactus, and many other plants. There is enough growing in our yard that I don't have to provide extra food. A few years ago, a gopher destroyed our hibiscus so I would like to replace that but I have to figure out a way to get the plant big enough so it won't succumb to him walking over it. He's fine if you ignore him so we can go on vacation and leave him. He recognizes me and comes when I call. He also comes when he sees me to see if I have a treat. He is curious and always checks out everyone and every cat that comes in the yard. He likes to have his head scratched. I don't cuddle with him much as someone I know got bruised from her huge tortoise crawling into her lap. During the summer he likes to be sprayed with water. He has no idea how big he is. Sometimes he tries to squeeze through an opening he can't fit through. His name is Charlie.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> If you really need some, you may have to try some alternative stores to the Big W.
> Home Depot, Lowe’s, Menards, Rural King, Farm and Home Supply, Staples, Office Depot/Max.
> The Grove May also have some to order.
> Best of luck.


thanks
we're not out yet
checked home depot, lowes, office depot online.  they all said for purchase only in stores and not available in local stores now.  there is a tractor supply here.  will check that


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> Most stores don’t offer delivery on that large a scale. Grocery stores have hundreds of customers every day. The employees can’t be expected to use their own vehicles and gas and risk themselves. Even curbside pickup would get out of control quickly with long lines of cars and impatient customers causing trouble.


I found a company called instacart where you can order groceries online and they send someone to the store to shop for you. They keep in contact while shopping so if they can't find everything, you can request a substitute.


----------



## cafecreme15

whateve said:


> I found a company called instacart where you can order groceries online and they send someone to the store to shop for you. They keep in contact while shopping so if they can't find everything, you can request a substitute.


Just a word of warning - Instacart screws up constantly even when there is no crisis. Incapable of doing proper substitutes even when spelled out, always leaving things out by mistake, not being communicative during shopping, etc. I placed a freshdirect order instead.


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> Just a word of warning - Instacart screws up constantly even when there is no crisis. Incapable of doing proper substitutes even when spelled out, always leaving things out by mistake, not being communicative during shopping, etc. I placed a freshdirect order instead.


It depends on your shopper but I think their standards are low. I ordered something from postmates at the same time, and that one came much quicker with no problems. I did get everything I ordered from Instacart except for the substitutes I approved and the things they couldn't get. Freshdirect doesn't deliver to my area. I think Instacart might be the only service that does grocery delivery in my area.


----------



## cafecreme15

whateve said:


> It depends on your shopper but I think their standards are low. I ordered something from postmates at the same time, and that one came much quicker with no problems. I did get everything I ordered from Instacart except for the substitutes I approved and the things they couldn't get. Freshdirect doesn't deliver to my area. I think Instacart might be the only service that does grocery delivery in my area.


Better than nothing but definitely not ideal!


----------



## zen1965

sdkitty said:


> I went to walmart today to pick up a prescription.  As soon as I walked in I saw a man with a package of TP under his arm.  I went right over to the paper aisle.  employee told me they put it out and it went immediately
> If this is happening with limit of one per customer, I wonder when we will be able to get TP.


You will find some! I am sure you will.
I was getting a bit nervous and went to my local drugstore just before it opened at 8 a.m. this morning. There were about 30 people  almost all wanted TP and paper towels (ea. limited to two packets per person) and everybody got some. Do the staff at Walmart know when they get their next delivery? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Anyway, we are all set now to hunker down for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mrs.Z

I had a great run with Instacart then they started delivering groceries in regular bag in cars with no AC on really hot days, absolutely horrendous.  I joined again a few months ago and things were good but currently they are not delivering in my area.  
I did get an Amazon Prime grocery delivery from Whole Foods today, they were out of many things but otherwise it was decent.  They are good about putting cold items in appropriate bags.


----------



## sdkitty

zen1965 said:


> You will find some! I am sure you will.
> I was getting a bit nervous and went to my local drugstore just before it opened at 8 a.m. this morning. There were about 30 people  almost all wanted TP and paper towels (ea. limited to two packets per person) and everybody got some. Do the staff at Walmart know when they get their next delivery? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> Anyway, we are all set now to hunker down for a couple of weeks.


when I called WM before I left the woman on the phone said delivery times are random....she suggested 10-11am.  when I got there it was closer to 2pm and people had just gotten it.  so would have to get lucky to get it there.  I'm willing to stand in line at costco but people get there so early.  the time I went they were opening at 8.  I got there at a few minutes after 7 and there was a long line already.  so what to do?  get up at 6, pull some pants on and drive down there?  uugh  (and they don't even get it every day so even doing that, might not get any)

on the brigter side, one can survive w/o TP.  My DH is so worried about us having adequate supplies.  I think it's a guy thing - he feels responsible to keep us safe.


----------



## whateve

Mrs.Z said:


> I had a great run with Instacart then they started delivering groceries in regular bag in cars with no AC on really hot days, absolutely horrendous.  I joined again a few months ago and things were good but currently they are not delivering in my area.
> I did get an Amazon Prime grocery delivery from Whole Foods today, they were out of many things but otherwise it was decent.  They are good about putting cold items in appropriate bags.


We don't have a whole foods or I would have already been ordering it. The grocery items available with instacart aren't ideal. They offered me a choice of 7 stores. They didn't have much variety of brands available even though those stores carry much more. When I looked for milk, it showed me the kind that comes in glass bottles and costs more, and then offered the store brand that comes in plastic as an alternative if the glass is sold out, but there was no way to request the store brand as a first choice. None of them had eggs.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> when I called WM before I left the woman on the phone said delivery times are random....she suggested 10-11am.  when I got there it was closer to 2pm and people had just gotten it.  so would have to get lucky to get it there.  I'm willing to stand in line at costco but people get there so early.  the time I went they were opening at 8.  I got there at a few minutes after 7 and there was a long line already.  so what to do?  get up at 6, pull some pants on and drive down there?  uugh  (and they don't even get it every day so even doing that, might not get any)
> 
> on the brigter side, one can survive w/o TP.  My DH is so worried about us having adequate supplies.  I think it's a guy thing - he feels responsible to keep us safe.


My DH is totally unconcerned about running out of tp. He says he'd be fine using washcloths. As the person who does the laundry, I really don't want to get to that point.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> My DH is totally unconcerned about running out of tp. He says he'd be fine using washcloths. As the person who does the laundry, I really don't want to get to that point.


we figure before we'd have to do that we could use paper towels and throw them into the trash with a liner.....like they do in Mexico


----------



## mdcx

I am working on getting our house 100% ship shape, deep cleaned, tidy etc. We already have enough supplies for at least 2 weeks. We probably do need a new routine for the days now including home school. I text friends and family, have the tv news on mute just to keep track of breaking developments and am trying to be grateful for what we have.


----------



## mdcx

whateve said:


> My DH is totally unconcerned about running out of tp. He says he'd be fine using washcloths. As the person who does the laundry, I really don't want to get to that point.


If you do use any kind of cloth, soak it in some kind of sanitiser/enzyme product overnight at least to remove a lot of the “material” before washing on hot.


----------



## hermes_lemming

FashionForwardChick said:


> IMPT* Question!!! If you do go out, and you purchased supplies .. did u sanitize each one before putting them away into your cabinets? .. I just put mine away and my boyfriend yelled at me LOL



I literally now spray lysol on all cardboard packages delivered to my home.


----------



## zen1965

sdkitty said:


> when I called WM before I left the woman on the phone said delivery times are random....she suggested 10-11am.  when I got there it was closer to 2pm and people had just gotten it.  so would have to get lucky to get it there.  I'm willing to stand in line at costco but people get there so early.  the time I went they were opening at 8.  I got there at a few minutes after 7 and there was a long line already.  so what to do?  get up at 6, pull some pants on and drive down there?  uugh  (and they don't even get it every day so even doing that, might not get any)
> 
> on the brigter side, one can survive w/o TP.  My DH is so worried about us having adequate supplies.  I think it's a guy thing - he feels responsible to keep us safe.



Of course, you're right TP is non-essential to survival... I am certain, though, eventually you will find some (before you run out!).
In the old days people would start queing at FSH Hermès at all hours of the night, nowadays it is in front Costco in order to snatch TP (instead of a B/K/C). What has the world come to? *JK*


----------



## whateve

mdcx said:


> If you do use any kind of cloth, soak it in some kind of sanitiser/enzyme product overnight at least to remove a lot of the “material” before washing on hot.


yeah, like a diaper pail. I really, really don't want to get to that point.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My sister texted me to say that our local grocery store had toilet paper so I quickly ran up there. They were selling 4 teensy weensy rolls for $1.70, limit one per customer, but hey it's better than nothing! I waited in the parking lot for my sister to come out and I gave her mine. She has kids, I don't. The grocery store was very well stocked! It looked almost like pre-pandemic level inventory. I took that as a positive sign that maybe the panic buying is calming down a little bit.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I found a company called instacart where you can order groceries online and they send someone to the store to shop for you. They keep in contact while shopping so if they can't find everything, you can request a substitute.



They were decent pre-pandemic. Now they are just way over their heads. After accidentally receiving 4 bags of frozen okra instead of my original orders, I ended up having to brave the grocers myself.


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> we're not out yet
> checked home depot, lowes, office depot online.  they all said for purchase only in stores and not available in local stores now.  there is a tractor supply here.  will check that



If this helps, most stores get delivery trucks Sunday night, Monday morning and Thursday/Friday depending. If you ask the employees sometimes they will tell you when.


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> My DH is totally unconcerned about running out of tp. He says he'd be fine using washcloths. As the person who does the laundry, I really don't want to get to that point.



I sure hope we don’t but there are some tutorials online that explain how to do it so it’s less mess.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> They were decent pre-pandemic. Now they are just way over their heads. After accidentally receiving 4 bags of frozen okra instead of my original orders, I ended up having to brave the grocers myself.


Did they do anything to rectify their mistake?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> If this helps, most stores get delivery trucks Sunday night, Monday morning and Thursday/Friday depending. If you ask the employees sometimes they will tell you when.


they told me at costco every morning but not necessarily....so no particular day and not necessarily every day but always in the morning?  WM apparently random times - not sure if every day.  the guy carrying the TP at WM only had a small package - like 4 rolls.  sick of worrying about it


----------



## Tootsie17

MmeM124 said:


> I would gladly wait in a line for 20-30 min in my car rather than go in. If done right it would work. If anyone has used a Portillo’s drive thru at lunchtime you know I’m right!!


I LOVE Portillo's and haven't been to one in a long time.  I'm having food envy now.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It's funny.  People must really be getting bored.  I've been getting "LIKES" for posts I made years ago!


----------



## Catbird9

Seeking out credible sources of information and opinion helps calm me down.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/opinion/coronavirus-economy.html

"...some experts are beginning to ask: “Wait a minute! _What the hell are we doing to ourselves?_ To our economy? To our next generation? Is this cure — even for a short while — worse than the disease?’’"

"Dr. John P.A. Ioannidis, an epidemiologist and co-director of Stanford’s Meta-Research Innovation Center, pointed out in a March 17 essay on statnews.com, that we still do not have a firm grasp of the population-wide fatality rate of coronavirus. A look at some of the best available evidence today, though, indicates it may be 1 percent and could even be lower.

“If that is the true rate,’’ Ioannidis wrote, “locking down the world with potentially tremendous social and financial consequences may be totally irrational. It’s like an elephant being attacked by a house cat. Frustrated and trying to avoid the cat, the elephant accidentally jumps off a cliff and dies.’’"

Food for thought.


----------



## limom

^^
I read this article this morning and went about my day.
People first, then money then things...
As far as TP, we are down to 2 rolls.,,
I will sacrify my old sheets, t shirts.,,,
I do not care.... I will not be washing that mess either...
My next bathroom will have a bidet.,,


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> ^^
> I read this article this morning and went about my day.
> People first, then money then things...
> As far as TP, we are down to 2 rolls.,,
> I will sacrify my old sheets, t shirts.,,,
> I do not care.... I will not be washing that mess either...
> My next bathroom will have a bidet.,,


that's an idea....I'm sure we have some old clothes that would be going to charity


----------



## Lake Effect

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's funny.  People must really be getting bored.  I've been getting "LIKES" for posts I made years ago!


Omg that is funny!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

As empty as this subway car is. Someone will come and sit directly on me.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Catbird9 said:


> Seeking out credible sources of information and opinion helps calm me down.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/opinion/coronavirus-economy.html
> 
> "...some experts are beginning to ask: “Wait a minute! _What the hell are we doing to ourselves?_ To our economy? To our next generation? Is this cure — even for a short while — worse than the disease?’’"
> 
> "Dr. John P.A. Ioannidis, an epidemiologist and co-director of Stanford’s Meta-Research Innovation Center, pointed out in a March 17 essay on statnews.com, that we still do not have a firm grasp of the population-wide fatality rate of coronavirus. A look at some of the best available evidence today, though, indicates it may be 1 percent and could even be lower.
> 
> “If that is the true rate,’’ Ioannidis wrote, “locking down the world with potentially tremendous social and financial consequences may be totally irrational. It’s like an elephant being attacked by a house cat. Frustrated and trying to avoid the cat, the elephant accidentally jumps off a cliff and dies.’’"
> 
> Food for thought.


Agreed, I think we’re going to be getting back to work sooner than later.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Seeking out credible sources of information and opinion helps calm me down.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/opinion/coronavirus-economy.html
> 
> "...some experts are beginning to ask: “Wait a minute! _What the hell are we doing to ourselves?_ To our economy? To our next generation? Is this cure — even for a short while — worse than the disease?’’"
> 
> "Dr. John P.A. Ioannidis, an epidemiologist and co-director of Stanford’s Meta-Research Innovation Center, pointed out in a March 17 essay on statnews.com, that we still do not have a firm grasp of the population-wide fatality rate of coronavirus. A look at some of the best available evidence today, though, indicates it may be 1 percent and could even be lower.
> 
> “If that is the true rate,’’ Ioannidis wrote, “locking down the world with potentially tremendous social and financial consequences may be totally irrational. It’s like an elephant being attacked by a house cat. Frustrated and trying to avoid the cat, the elephant accidentally jumps off a cliff and dies.’’"
> 
> Food for thought.


Statistics mean nothing if you are in the percent that will die. From what I've read, DH's risk of dying is close to 10%, possibly more if you include all high risk factors. That's why we decided to isolate even if the rest of the country doesn't.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> IDK....as I've said before I'm not wanting a police state.  but I don't think I would have minded if someone came to by neighbor's door the other day when they had like ten cars outside (party?).  When most of us are trying to comply and then some are just so ignorant, it's annoying



I left work early because it’s slow now. I went to Walmart to get some acetone to remove my gel polish and they seemed pretty busy imo. I didn’t see any police out, but I live very close to my work and most stores in my town. But other coworkers who drive further did report seeing them out and about both days. But I have noticed a lot more people are visiting with friends/family by the number of cars parked on the streets in the subdivision.



Storm702 said:


> Hello fellow Illinoian! Wait, is that what we're called?



Hi, it’s a stay at home order/shelter in place order. Only essential businesses can be open or will face fines, so groceries, pharmacies, gas stations, restaurants drive through/carry out only, and hardware stores . One of the local FB groups I’m in people posted that a gym was still open and running classes on Sunday and people called the police to report them. So we can still go to stores and go out on walks/runs. Which IMO isn’t really enough they should close everything beyond emergency services and essential health care. People are going out “shopping” out of boredom and people who don’t know  that they’re carrying the virus are spreading it around because it could take 14 days to show symptoms.


----------



## Storm702

pixiejenna said:


> I left work early because it’s slow now. I went to Walmart to get some acetone to remove my gel polish and they seemed pretty busy imo. I didn’t see any police out, but I live very close to my work and most stores in my town. But other coworkers who drive further did report seeing them out and about both days. But I have noticed a lot more people are visiting with friends/family by the number of cars parked on the streets in the subdivision.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it’s a stay at home order/shelter in place order. Only essential businesses can be open or will face fines, so groceries, pharmacies, gas stations, restaurants drive through/carry out only, and hardware stores . One of the local FB groups I’m in people posted that a gym was still open and running classes on Sunday and people called the police to report them. So we can still go to stores and go out on walks/runs. Which IMO isn’t really enough they should close everything beyond emergency services and essential health care. People are going out “shopping” out of boredom and people who don’t know  that they’re carrying the virus are spreading it around because it could take 14 days to show symptoms.


Lol sorry,  I meant that I'm from IL too, and was aking if we're called "Illinoian"s. I'm in the Aurora area, and the two times I have ventured iut for supplies, it seems like there are tons of people out. Where in IL are you?


----------



## ap.

So my husband's patients who have Lupus are reporting shortage of hydroxychloroquine that they are having difficulty filling their regular prescriptions.  I can only assume there is a run on hydroxychloroquine because of reports that it may have anti-viral activity against coronavirus.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

I have been enjoying the time home with my kids. The jury is out on whether my last sickness was coronavirus or a nasty cold or complications from just having strep- I had All the symptoms, two weeks before anyone in my area had it, and I’m dealing with strong respiratory issues now.  I’ve been exhausted, so I’ve enjoyed being home.  I stopped watching and reading the news, and gave up on trying to teach my kids school stuff.  Teaching them art and how to clean the house are all valid things to learn.  I am focusing on how this is doing some good for halting global warming temporarily, even though this is an awful way for it to happen.  I worry about people who don’t have enough food, or enough money for food.  I feel bad for people who are at risk through their job or who had to be laid off and don’t have health insurance now.  It seems like it will be a long time before this passes.  I’ve stopped using paper towels, and I’m saving my canned soup and eating leftovers first.  We food shop every other day, and buy a few things only so as not to take from others who also need food.  I am also sending messages to friends to lift their spirits.  No reason to add stress to anyone’s life.  I’m panicked by this, but I am making it a point to stay calm.  Wishing you all the best wishes.  Stay healthy.  As my grandmother would say, This too shall pass. 

for those if you dealing with loss, I’m so sorry.  I know what it’s like to have traumatic loss and my heart hurts for you all.  Wishing you love and strength.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

apey_grapey said:


> So my husband's patients who have Lupus are reporting shortage of hydroxychloroquine that they are having difficulty filling their regular prescriptions.  I can only assume there is a run on hydroxychloroquine because of reports that it may have anti-viral activity against coronavirus.



that’s awful and scary.  I thought about diabetics and the shortage of alcohol swabs currently...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## vinbenphon1

luckylove said:


> I just heard from my Aunt... Very sad news... My uncle is not going to make it. Sadly, he is losing his battle against Covid.
> My heart is broken. Please everybody, do take this seriously... stay at home, don't have any social gatherings, please protect yourself and the ones you love.


I’m so sorry to hear this. Hugs for your family....


----------



## sdkitty

apey_grapey said:


> So my husband's patients who have Lupus are reporting shortage of hydroxychloroquine that they are having difficulty filling their regular prescriptions.  I can only assume there is a run on hydroxychloroquine because of reports that it may have anti-viral activity against coronavirus.


I heard that.  Shame


----------



## ap.

mzbaglady1 said:


> As empty as this subway car is. Someone will come and sit directly on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696021



As inevitable as the sun rising from the east.


----------



## mzbaglady1

apey_grapey said:


> As inevitable as the sun rising from the east.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Statistics mean nothing if you are in the percent that will die. From what I've read, DH's risk of dying is close to 10%, possibly more if you include all high risk factors. That's why we decided to isolate even if the rest of the country doesn't.



Me too. My dad and I are in the risk groups. We're staying isolated at home except for grocery shopping. It makes sense for us, but it probably doesn't have a great impact on the economy if people like us stay home.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Me too. My dad and I are in the risk groups. We're staying isolated at home except for grocery shopping. It makes sense for us, but it probably doesn't have a great impact on the economy if people like us stay home.


We aren't even leaving the house for grocery shopping. So far, I've been able to get what we need delivered. If we have to do without some things, we'd rather do that then risk getting exposed. We definitely aren't spending like we were. We used to go out to eat every day.


----------



## vinbenphon1

whateve said:


> It's wonderful that you are so disciplined. I wish I were. I know I should set aside a time each day to do chores, but I don't.


I still have my rebellious days, where I will do anything other than what I should be doing.. lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


Just a young’n... What is his name?


----------



## vinbenphon1

luckylove said:


> Your structured and meaningful routine is admirable. I do still work part time and I am able to do it remotely. I think I am just craving more expanded human to human contact and missing my old routine as all of us are. I am a forever learner as well, but definitely find online learning to be less gratifying for my learning style. Mainly, I think I need to schedule things in a more structured way that includes work, some sort of daily exercise, daily socialization (online) and creativity in a predictable time slot.


That sounds like a great structure to work from. Exercise is very important for both mind and body. I do struggle with cabin fever during times I can’t exercise. Usually Friday nights or weekends are social outings for me, but now they will need to be digital ones. Stay healthy..


----------



## vinbenphon1

sdkitty said:


> kind of you to keep him around if he destroys all your plants


Animals are not disposable to most of us.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is smart.  A man uses a drone to walk his dog.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/20/man-uses-drone-to-walk-his-dog-during-coronavirus-lockdown/


Thanks for the laugh. But it took two people to walk this dog. One pilot and one camera person. LOL.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks for the laugh. But it took two people to walk this dog. One pilot and one camera person. LOL.



Pilot?


----------



## canto bight

I don't think we'll be getting back to work sooner or later at all.  All schools in my state are now closed for the rest of the year, approximately three months early.  My work was supposed to be closed from the 16th to the 30th, but is now closed "until further notice."


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Animals are not disposable to most of us.


..
of course.....I guess I wasn't thinking of this as a pet in the same way as a dog or cat.  my bad


----------



## Tamag0tchi

Luckily, our company has been great and as soon as our county in California had new cases, our office closed down and allowed everyone to work from home worldwide. So, in that care I wasn’t affected. We do lose out on random things like food and such. And having more interactive in person meetings. Being at home all day drives me crazy despite being a homebody. I think I need to just create a new routine as I never leave my room/bed these days. Luckily, my fiancé also works from home but we’re on different schedules. We need to figure out new hobbies and work out schedules though lol.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

Storm702 said:


> Lol sorry,  I meant that I'm from IL too, and was aking if we're called "Illinoian"s. I'm in the Aurora area, and the two times I have ventured iut for supplies, it seems like there are tons of people out. Where in IL are you?



Lol clearly I didn’t understand what you were asking. I’m in the north west suburbs in lake county. I work in retail and it has been a freaking nightmare. We had our first million dollar day in sales which we were expecting to have that the last weekend before Christmas 2019 we fell short about 75,000. So we were busier than Christmas time rush for nearly two weeks straight. Yesterday after the morning rush it slowed down a bit, and today was slower than yesterday. So it seems to somewhat be slower since the order was in place. However I ran one errand to Walmart and they’re busy imo especially for a Monday afternoon.  So I guess it depends on where your shopping at. IMO Too many people out and about shopping in large groups has so much potential for the virus to spread. Think Walmart on thanksgiving day/Christmas day they’re packed solid because they are the only places open beyond the movie theaters. 



apey_grapey said:


> So my husband's patients who have Lupus are reporting shortage of hydroxychloroquine that they are having difficulty filling their regular prescriptions.  I can only assume there is a run on hydroxychloroquine because of reports that it may have anti-viral activity against coronavirus.



I’ve heard both lupus drugs and HIV drugs are in short supply because of COVID.


----------



## luckylove

vinbenphon1 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this. Hugs for your family....



Thank you so much. Hugs back to you! Please stay safe and healthy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Charles said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Home Depot and Lowes sells TP too.


None in stock within 100 miles of my location.


----------



## vinbenphon1

limom said:


> ^^
> I read this article this morning and went about my day.
> People first, then money then things...
> As far as TP, we are down to 2 rolls.,,
> I will sacrify my old sheets, t shirts.,,,
> I do not care.... I will not be washing that mess either...
> My next bathroom will have a bidet.,,


Can you not create a makeshift bidet? If you have a bath in your bathroom you can get an attachment from a hardware store that goes on the tap. Like a handheld shower head.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> We aren't even leaving the house for grocery shopping. So far, I've been able to get what we need delivered. If we have to do without some things, we'd rather do that then risk getting exposed. We definitely aren't spending like we were. We used to go out to eat every day.



I'll be so glad when we can go out to eat again!


----------



## whateve

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just a young’n... What is his name?


His name is Charlie.


vinbenphon1 said:


> Animals are not disposable to most of us.


Exactly. Not everyone's choice for a pet but those who have reptile pets love and care for them just as people love their furry friends.


----------



## whateve

Last night on the news there were 12 cases in my county. Today there are 16 cases. They've only tested a little more than 300 people. 11 of the 16 are travel related.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Storm702 said:


> Lol sorry,  I meant that I'm from IL too, and was aking if we're called "Illinoian"s. I'm in the Aurora area, and the two times I have ventured iut for supplies, it seems like there are tons of people out. Where in IL are you?


Yeah to Illinois! My favorite restaurant closed, they were doing takeouts but decided it was safer to stop....


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> His name is Charlie.
> 
> Exactly. Not everyone's choice for a pet but those who have reptile pets love and care for them just as people love their furry friends.


seems like I saw your post saying your tortoise ate all the plants but I missed a photo of him?  did you post one?


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Can you not create a makeshift bidet? If you have a bath in your bathroom you can get an attachment from a hardware store that goes on the tap. Like a handheld shower head.


I heard something like that was being sold....makes sense......buying and installing a bidet is not a small thing, esp if you're paying a plumber by the hour


----------



## Prufrock613

DH and I cruised by Costco (Frisco TX).  The first groups of people are social distancing...not so much for the 100+ behind them.


----------



## foosy

Why are people even going out when you can order everything  online?
Seriously, those lines at Costco or any other place, they are Petri dishes. How can you have so many people touch a cart and feel safe? I’m frustrated and sad that so many amongst us either don’t care or don’t understand.  

Are people looking at the numbers? It took 67 days to get to 100,000 people infected in the world. Then only 11 days to get the next 100,000 and now 4 days to add yet another 100,000. And this, with quarantine and lockdowns. This is not going to slow down unless we all take action. I have a challenge for all of us: Educate, spread common sense faster than the virus is spreading!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Tr


sdkitty said:


> I went to walmart today to pick up a prescription.  As soon as I walked in I saw a man with a package of TP under his arm.  I went right over to the paper aisle.  employee told me they put it out and it went immediately
> If this is happening with limit of one per customer, I wonder when we will be able to get TP.


Try the drugstores- CVS, Walgreens  etc. Also, I tend to go to my supermarket around 2 or 3pm and I’ve had luck with slight restocking and less people.


----------



## BagLadyT

I’m 10 weeks pregnant right now and Covid has made me anxious about giving birth during this time. I have several months to go so hopefully by then hospital protocols are well established and second nature.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> seems like I saw your post saying your tortoise ate all the plants but I missed a photo of him?  did you post one?


I posted a picture here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-your-lifestyle.1025792/page-78#post-33691812 He doesn't eat everything. He tramples some plants if they are low to the ground.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

BagLadyT said:


> I’m 10 weeks pregnant right now and Covid has made me anxious about giving birth during this time. I have several months to go so hopefully by then hospital protocols are well established and second nature.


You've got a long way to go. Don't worry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> Why are people even going out when you can order everything  online?
> Seriously, those lines at Costco or any other place, they are Petri dishes. How can you have so many people touch a cart and feel safe? I’m frustrated and sad that so many amongst us either don’t care or don’t understand.
> 
> Are people looking at the numbers? It took 67 days to get to 100,000 people infected in the world. Then only 11 days to get the next 100,000 and now 4 days to add yet another 100,000. And this, with quarantine and lockdowns. This is not going to slow down unless we all take action. I have a challenge for all of us: Educate, spread common sense faster than the virus is spreading!


It took me a long time to find things I needed online and still I can't find everything. There are less choices for online shopping for people who aren't in major cities. Most local stores don't have an online ordering capability and don't even have the option to wait in your car while the store fills your order. 2 weeks ago we had to pick up DH's prescription at Walmart. We requested an option that wouldn't require us to come into the store but they didn't have one. Nearly every other pharmacy is offering free delivery of prescriptions. In order to get his drugs, we had to stand in line at the pharmacy in the store.

I think it is a shame that most people are having to go to stores so often.  Instead of only shopping once a week like they used to, now they are going to several stores and going several times a week because they couldn't find everything they wanted the first time. So they are exposing themselves more, rather than less. Plus now that everything else is closed, there are more people congregated in one area. This seems to me to have the opposite result of what the shelter in place is supposed to accomplish.


----------



## LouisGirl83

I’m struggling to keep a balance. My kids are home, where my husband set them a daily “school” schedule. I am now working from home but find little to no time to help my kids with their school work. Granted the work is not required nor being graded, but I’m trying to keep their little minds active as to not have them fall behind. 

How do I work from home (my employer’s has asked us to work from 9am-4pm, daily and 40 hrs min a week) and be there for my kids in aiding their education? The schools are doing their best to come up with learning plans but not there yet.

My husband’s job requires him to still go to work. He leaves at 3am and won’t return until dinner time.

I have so much work that I normally work past 5pm and I even work this last Saturday. I stress about work and stress about my kids’ needs. Doing both at the same time is virtually impossible on my own. Not to mention making (3) meals a day for them. 

It’s gotten to the point of me re-evaluation my life. I would 100% rather spend this isolation with my kids. They will grow up soon and I’m missing it. Quitting my job to help homeschool my kids sounds tempting. 

what would you do?


----------



## Cogmarks

Sorry. I decided to delete my post.


----------



## Mrs.Z

foosy said:


> Why are people even going out when you can order everything  online?
> Seriously, those lines at Costco or any other place, they are Petri dishes. How can you have so many people touch a cart and feel safe? I’m frustrated and sad that so many amongst us either don’t care or don’t understand.
> 
> Are people looking at the numbers? It took 67 days to get to 100,000 people infected in the world. Then only 11 days to get the next 100,000 and now 4 days to add yet another 100,000. And this, with quarantine and lockdowns. This is not going to slow down unless we all take action. I have a challenge for all of us: Educate, spread common sense faster than the virus is spreading!


You definitely can’t order everything online, I don’t see paper towels, tissues or TP anywhere.  Why the heck Target shows all those products available in-store but not available for shipping is beyond me.  Home Depot appears the same way.  It’s absurd.


----------



## nycmamaofone

LouisGirl83 said:


> I’m struggling to keep a balance. My kids are home, where my husband set them a daily “school” schedule. I am now working from home but find little to no time to help my kids with their school work. Granted the work is not required nor being graded, but I’m trying to keep their little minds active as to not have them fall behind.
> 
> How do I work from home (my employer’s has asked us to work from 9am-4pm, daily and 40 hrs min a week) and be there for my kids in aiding their education? The schools are doing their best to come up with learning plans but not there yet.
> 
> My husband’s job requires him to still go to work. He leaves at 3am and won’t return until dinner time.
> 
> I have so much work that I normally work past 5pm and I even work this last Saturday. I stress about work and stress about my kids’ needs. Doing both at the same time is virtually impossible on my own. Not to mention making (3) meals a day for them.
> 
> It’s gotten to the point of me re-evaluation my life. I would 100% rather spend this isolation with my kids. They will grow up soon and I’m missing it. Quitting my job to help homeschool my kids sounds tempting.
> 
> what would you do?



I hear you and know what you’re going through. We are expected to do so many jobs: we’re workers, parents, our kids’ teachers, cooks, and cleaners all at the same time. I found myself completely overwhelmed last week when my kids’ school was now online and I had to deliver the online instruction (and post proof of activities) while also trying to work. It was maddening. Plus the cooking and cleaning three meals a day drove me nuts as I don’t like cooking.

I’m on vacation now. Perhaps you could take some vacation days now? If not I think your work will have to suffer a bit because it’s impossible to do everything. Or maybe you can find someone willing to come babysit? 

Hang in there...I know it’s tough.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Here is a SIP challenge... 
What can you create with the things hiding deep inside your pantry?
I found an old bag of whole-meal flour and chia seeds.. I also had left over roasted tomatoes, chicken and bag of cheese... so I made pizza with homemade sauce. 







Lucy was checking out where the left over chicken went. Lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

foosy said:


> Why are people even going out when you can order everything  online?
> Seriously, those lines at Costco or any other place, they are Petri dishes. How can you have so many people touch a cart and feel safe? I’m frustrated and sad that so many amongst us either don’t care or don’t understand.
> 
> Are people looking at the numbers? It took 67 days to get to 100,000 people infected in the world. Then only 11 days to get the next 100,000 and now 4 days to add yet another 100,000. And this, with quarantine and lockdowns. This is not going to slow down unless we all take action. I have a challenge for all of us: Educate, spread common sense faster than the virus is spreading!


Online shopping is NOT an option in Australia. The Supermarkets have shut it down. No click and collect either. You MUST go into the shopping centre.  SMFH.


----------



## fabuleux

Reading the posts in this thread makes me believe that parents stuck at home with their kids will soon develop a new appreciation and respect for teachers!!!


----------



## Clearblueskies

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is a SIP challenge...
> What can you create with the things hiding deep inside your pantry?
> I found an old bag of whole-meal flour and chia seeds.. I also had left over roasted tomatoes, chicken and bag of cheese... so I made pizza with homemade sauce.
> 
> View attachment 4696255
> View attachment 4696258
> View attachment 4696259
> View attachment 4696260
> 
> 
> Lucy was checking out where the left over chicken went. Lol.


It looks delicious!


----------



## hermes_lemming

foosy said:


> Why are people even going out when you can order everything  online?
> Seriously, those lines at Costco or any other place, they are Petri dishes. How can you have so many people touch a cart and feel safe? I’m frustrated and sad that so many amongst us either don’t care or don’t understand.
> 
> Are people looking at the numbers? It took 67 days to get to 100,000 people infected in the world. Then only 11 days to get the next 100,000 and now 4 days to add yet another 100,000. And this, with quarantine and lockdowns. This is not going to slow down unless we all take action. I have a challenge for all of us: Educate, spread common sense faster than the virus is spreading!


Because mostly everything is sold out online and trying to find a delivery window is like playing a game of possum. I only went out once because of the aforementioned Instacart snafu.  I really didn't want to.  

I hear what you're saying tho.  Unfortunate common sense seems to be a luxury these days.


----------



## Mrs.Z

hermes_lemming said:


> Because mostly everything is sold out online and trying to find a delivery window is like playing a game of possum. I only went out once because of the aforementioned Instacart snafu.  I really didn't want to.
> 
> I hear what you're saying tho.  Unfortunate common sense seems to be a luxury these days.


100% ...I refreshed my Prime Grocery delivery page at least 25 times before I got a window


----------



## Alice1979

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.



He is adorable! Growing up in TX, we had a tortoise. My brother was riding his bike in the neighborhood one hot summer day, found him on the side of the road and decided to take him home with him. He was a small one, no more than the size of an adult hand at that time. We would feed him lettuce, give him shower, and take him for walks in our large backyard. We had a little basket cage for him to rest at night and for his hibernation during winter.

After my brother and I left home for college, my mom became the one who took care of him. He would recognized my mom and walked toward her every time she came to him with lettuce. When my parents had to move abroad for my dad's job, my brother and I were not around, she couldn't take him with them so she made a tough decision to set him free.

For more than 10 years we had him, and we never had a name for him. My mom painted our family name initial on his shell hoping that she would find him once she went back to TX.

I now work 3-10 pm due to reducing work force on site, just catching up on reading the posts and what I would normally do at night.


----------



## dotty8

Cat.A said:


> I’m Italian and it’s very hard the situation in my country right now. We can’t go out unless for working, going to the supermarket or for medical reasons. We have to stay home, there are strict rules to respect and, if you don’t, you will get in trouble.
> I work as a teacher and schools are closed, we are doing online lessons from home. Libraries, shops, restaurants... everything is closed and we are waiting for the situation to become better.
> I know people who are sick but they cannot be helped because they are not in too bad condition compared to other ones, so they have to stay home, check the situation and wait.
> Streets are desert, we have to be far from each other minimum 1m and, when we meet, we watch suspiciously to each other..



Same here, everything is closed, except supermarkets, pharmacies and some institutions (with long waiting lines due to strict prevention rules)... no school, libraries, public transportation, other shops, restaurants etc... currently, I'm working from home as at the same time I also managed to get sick  (not corona, fortunately), but I don't feel any distress about not being able to go out or socialize as I'm not a very social person anyway  I've been in touch with people over the phone and/or internet. As regards shopping, it is a little bummer and I miss it, lol, especially as I'm not completely sure online shopping is secure in terms of virus transmission  (eg. Italian online shops), so I guess I'll at least save a little  

I'm not really affected by this 'isolation'... but on the other side, I'm of course quite worried about the health dangers around us  I hope it ends soon


----------



## foosy

vinbenphon1 said:


> Online shopping is NOT an option in Australia. The Supermarkets have shut it down. No click and collect either. You MUST go into the shopping centre.  SMFH.


ugh!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> It took me a long time to find things I needed online and still I can't find everything. There are less choices for online shopping for people who aren't in major cities. Most local stores don't have an online ordering capability and don't even have the option to wait in your car while the store fills your order. 2 weeks ago we had to pick up DH's prescription at Walmart. We requested an option that wouldn't require us to come into the store but they didn't have one. Nearly every other pharmacy is offering free delivery of prescriptions. In order to get his drugs, we had to stand in line at the pharmacy in the store.
> 
> I think it is a shame that most people are having to go to stores so often.  Instead of only shopping once a week like they used to, now they are going to several stores and going several times a week because they couldn't find everything they wanted the first time. So they are exposing themselves more, rather than less. Plus now that everything else is closed, there are more people congregated in one area. This seems to me to have the opposite result of what the shelter in place is supposed to accomplish.


I had the same issue.
1. for immediate need, changed the default pharmacy to one with a drive through - got a supply for 90 days. 
Even that was a frustrating experience. Had to see the pharmacist (through the window), with bare hands count drugs, scratch his face and handle the credit card. I literally quarantined the meds for 3 days after that.
2. then, contacted the health insurance company and changed the pharmacy to online scripts.


----------



## foosy

Mrs.Z said:


> You definitely can’t order everything online, I don’t see paper towels, tissues or TP anywhere.  Why the heck Target shows all those products available in-store but not available for shipping is beyond me.  Home Depot appears the same way.  It’s absurd.


You are right. In these cases patience is your best friend.
People will not be buying TP in huge quantities forever. This is a temporary shortage.
I found out that if I check daily at amazon, things come back in stock. Then I order.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LouisGirl83 said:


> I’m struggling to keep a balance. My kids are home, where my husband set them a daily “school” schedule. I am now working from home but find little to no time to help my kids with their school work. Granted the work is not required nor being graded, but I’m trying to keep their little minds active as to not have them fall behind.
> 
> How do I work from home (my employer’s has asked us to work from 9am-4pm, daily and 40 hrs min a week) and be there for my kids in aiding their education? The schools are doing their best to come up with learning plans but not there yet.
> 
> My husband’s job requires him to still go to work. He leaves at 3am and won’t return until dinner time.
> 
> I have so much work that I normally work past 5pm and I even work this last Saturday. I stress about work and stress about my kids’ needs. Doing both at the same time is virtually impossible on my own. Not to mention making (3) meals a day for them.
> 
> It’s gotten to the point of me re-evaluation my life. I would 100% rather spend this isolation with my kids. They will grow up soon and I’m missing it. Quitting my job to help homeschool my kids sounds tempting.
> 
> what would you do?


This virus is making us rethink our priorities. Who/what is most important to us? When this is over, will you look back and be happy you stressed out over making your kids do school work, or will you be happy it gave you time to slow down and have fun with your kids?
I live with my grandkids and DD. She works with First Responders so she has to work. The grandkids' school gave them a few packets to work on during our lockdown, which started for us, appropriately, Friday the 13th. I joked they started home school just as home school was closing for vacation.  In 11 days we've worked on less than one packet. We've been playing board games and getting fresh air on the balcony and enjoying time together. The kids are learning to cook/prepare their own breakfast, lunch, dinner. They do have quiet reading time but that's more for my benefit.  I'm not worried about their education. If what they've learned in school so far doesn't stick, these days at home won't help.
Take the pressure off yourself and enjoy time with your children!


----------



## RuedeNesle

fabuleux said:


> Reading the posts in this thread makes me believe that parents stuck at home with their kids will soon develop a new appreciation and respect for teachers!!!


Saw this on Facebook this morning! I chaperoned a field trip when my son was in 3rd grade (he's 31 now.) I've always had an appreciation and respect for teachers, but that field trip made me realize just how many personalities teachers must deal with on daily basis.


----------



## Tootsie17

nycmamaofone said:


> I hear you and know what you’re going through. We are expected to do so many jobs: we’re workers, parents, our kids’ teachers, cooks, and cleaners all at the same time. I found myself completely overwhelmed last week when my kids’ school was now online and I had to deliver the online instruction (and post proof of activities) while also trying to work. It was maddening. Plus the cooking and cleaning three meals a day drove me nuts as I don’t like cooking.
> 
> I’m on vacation now. Perhaps you could take some vacation days now? If not I think your work will have to suffer a bit because it’s impossible to do everything. Or maybe you can find someone willing to come babysit?
> 
> Hang in there...I know it’s tough.


Good advice. Your children should come first before the job. Easier said than done I know. I think years from now it won't matter what you had to do at work. You'll look back and think, I'm glad to have had that time home with the kids.


----------



## Swanky

I was always a SAHM, I’m thinking now people will stop asking what we do all day since they’re now at home with their kids lol


----------



## Tootsie17

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is a SIP challenge...
> What can you create with the things hiding deep inside your pantry?
> I found an old bag of whole-meal flour and chia seeds.. I also had left over roasted tomatoes, chicken and bag of cheese... so I made pizza with homemade sauce.
> 
> View attachment 4696255
> View attachment 4696258
> View attachment 4696259
> View attachment 4696260
> 
> 
> Lucy was checking out where the left over chicken went. Lol.



Lucy is beautiful.  I adore all cat photos.


----------



## foosy

LouisGirl83 said:


> I’m struggling to keep a balance. My kids are home, where my husband set them a daily “school” schedule. I am now working from home but find little to no time to help my kids with their school work. Granted the work is not required nor being graded, but I’m trying to keep their little minds active as to not have them fall behind.
> 
> How do I work from home (my employer’s has asked us to work from 9am-4pm, daily and 40 hrs min a week) and be there for my kids in aiding their education? The schools are doing their best to come up with learning plans but not there yet.
> 
> My husband’s job requires him to still go to work. He leaves at 3am and won’t return until dinner time.
> 
> I have so much work that I normally work past 5pm and I even work this last Saturday. I stress about work and stress about my kids’ needs. Doing both at the same time is virtually impossible on my own. Not to mention making (3) meals a day for them.
> 
> It’s gotten to the point of me re-evaluation my life. I would 100% rather spend this isolation with my kids. They will grow up soon and I’m missing it. Quitting my job to help homeschool my kids sounds tempting.
> 
> what would you do?



You have to develop routines.  For you, for your family, for work and most importantly for staying safe.
As to work - the fact your boss requires 40 hours a week is nice, but excuse my language - full of sh*t. In these cases,(and I would argue always), you should be goal oriented not time oriented. Ask him for specific tasks that need to be completed. It is not like he will be measuring your time with a stopwatch.

If you have so much work that you are overworked, then you do not have a good work-life balance regardless of corona. Now, I know it is easy to say, heck I have been overworked. But sacrifices we were willing to make to advance our careers in normal times are not the same sacrifices we are willing to do now.

In the current situation the safety of our families and the emotional well being of all of us are the most important things. If we do not safeguard these, we will crumble, mentally and physically as it is a known thing that stress negatively impacts our immune system.

On the positive side - having a job you can do from home is a huge privilege. It not only helps the income, it structures your day and takes your mind off the stress infused news. 

In conclusion: Restructure your daily routines. Prioritize.,... and find time to educate others.


----------



## Catbird9

RuedeNesle said:


> This virus is making us rethink our priorities. Who/what is most important to us? When this is over, will you look back and be happy you stressed out over making your kids do school work, or will you be happy it gave you time to slow down and have fun with your kids?
> I live with my grandkids and DD. She works with First Responders so she has to work. The grandkids' school gave them a few packets to work on during our lockdown, which started for us, appropriately, Friday the 13th. I joked they started home school just as home school was closing for vacation.  In 11 days we've worked on less than one packet. We've been playing board games and getting fresh air on the balcony and enjoying time together. The kids are learning to cook/prepare their own breakfast, lunch, dinner. They do have quiet reading time but that's more for my benefit.  I'm not worried about their education. If what they've learned in school so far doesn't stick, these days at home won't help.
> Take the pressure off yourself and enjoy time with your children!



Your grandchildren are very lucky to have you.  They are getting precious time with their family that is irreplaceable and will stay with them all their lives. Learning to cook, reading, board games...they are learning! They will catch up on their schoolwork later. 

Many of us are rethinking our priorities and deciding what is important. This is the silver (golden, really) lining around all the tough choices and sacrifices we are having to make. Bless you for being there for your family.


----------



## hermes_lemming

foosy said:


> I had the same issue.
> 1. for immediate need, changed the default pharmacy to one with a drive through - got a supply for 90 days.
> Even that was a frustrating experience. Had to see the pharmacist (through the window), with bare hands count drugs, scratch his face and handle the credit card. I literally quarantined the meds for 3 days after that.
> 2. then, contacted the health insurance company and changed the pharmacy to online scripts.


We have no drive through pharmacy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Catbird9 said:


> Your grandchildren are very lucky to have you.  They are getting precious time with their family that is irreplaceable and will stay with them all their lives. Learning to cook, reading, board games...they are learning! They will catch up on their schoolwork later.
> 
> Many of us are rethinking our priorities and deciding what is important. This is the silver (golden, really) lining around all the tough choices and sacrifices we are having to make. Bless you for being there for your family.


Hi Catbird!
Thank you for your wonderful words! 
Yes, we do have to look for the silver (golden) lining!


----------



## limom

RuedeNesle said:


> This virus is making us rethink our priorities. Who/what is most important to us? When this is over, will you look back and be happy you stressed out over making your kids do school work, or will you be happy it gave you time to slow down and have fun with your kids?
> I live with my grandkids and DD. She works with First Responders so she has to work. The grandkids' school gave them a few packets to work on during our lockdown, which started for us, appropriately, Friday the 13th. I joked they started home school just as home school was closing for vacation.  In 11 days we've worked on less than one packet. We've been playing board games and getting fresh air on the balcony and enjoying time together. The kids are learning to cook/prepare their own breakfast, lunch, dinner. They do have quiet reading time but that's more for my benefit.  I'm not worried about their education. If what they've learned in school so far doesn't stick, these days at home won't help.
> Take the pressure off yourself and enjoy time with your children!


Grandma knows best.


----------



## RuedeNesle

limom said:


> Grandma knows best.


Hi limom!
Thanks!


----------



## luckylove

RuedeNesle said:


> This virus is making us rethink our priorities. Who/what is most important to us? When this is over, will you look back and be happy you stressed out over making your kids do school work, or will you be happy it gave you time to slow down and have fun with your kids?
> I live with my grandkids and DD. She works with First Responders so she has to work. The grandkids' school gave them a few packets to work on during our lockdown, which started for us, appropriately, Friday the 13th. I joked they started home school just as home school was closing for vacation.  In 11 days we've worked on less than one packet. We've been playing board games and getting fresh air on the balcony and enjoying time together. The kids are learning to cook/prepare their own breakfast, lunch, dinner. They do have quiet reading time but that's more for my benefit.  I'm not worried about their education. If what they've learned in school so far doesn't stick, these days at home won't help.
> Take the pressure off yourself and enjoy time with your children!



Love this post!


----------



## RuedeNesle

luckylove said:


> Love this post!


Hi Luckylove!
Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Murphy47

Swanky said:


> I was always a SAHM, I’m thinking now people will stop asking what we do all day since they’re now at home with their kids lol



I said the exact same thing to Hubbie yesterday!


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I posted a picture here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-your-lifestyle.1025792/page-78#post-33691812 He doesn't eat everything. He tramples some plants if they are low to the ground.


wow...he's huge....I've only known one person who had a tortoise....I don't think it was as big as yours.  she seemed to think it was cool and I think they fed him lettuce but I don't recall that she was really attached to him.  thanks for the link - missed it the first time.


----------



## fabuleux

Swanky said:


> I was always a SAHM, I’m thinking now people will stop asking what we do all day since they’re now at home with their kids lol


Did you homeschool them?


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is a SIP challenge...
> What can you create with the things hiding deep inside your pantry?
> I found an old bag of whole-meal flour and chia seeds.. I also had left over roasted tomatoes, chicken and bag of cheese... so I made pizza with homemade sauce.
> 
> View attachment 4696255
> View attachment 4696258
> View attachment 4696259
> View attachment 4696260
> 
> 
> Lucy was checking out where the left over chicken went. Lol.


looks great....Lucy is cute.....so do you have here and also the adorable cat in your avatar?


----------



## Swanky

fabuleux said:


> Did you homeschool them?


I have 3 kids online schooling right now. . . bored and dying to leave the house lol

As a SAHM people always ask what I do all day, now my friends are at home all day with their kids and they want the kids back in school!


----------



## fabuleux

Swanky said:


> I have 3 kids online schooling right now. . . bored and dying to leave the house lol
> 
> As a SAHM people always ask what I do all day, now my friends are at home all day with their kids and they want the kids back in school!


I meant did you homeschool your kids before the crisis?


----------



## Swanky

fabuleux said:


> I meant did you homeschool your kids before the crisis?


Oh heck no, I know my strengths!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I miss having a very structured daily routine. It's not the same to work from home alone and not have any interactions outside family and pets. Boredom has already set in and it's only day 6. My job extended the work-at-home until May something. I generally like staying at home and doing my hobbies and whatnot, but when I'm being forced to stay home it doesn't feel the same.


----------



## fabuleux

Swanky said:


> Oh heck no, I know my strengths!


Then I don’t understand why SAHMs with kids at school claim they work just as hard as moms who hold one or two jobs on top of their other obligations. I read this on TPF on a regular basis and it puzzles me.
 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Swanky

If you're a SAHM mom you'd know, lol.
I work, or did before the virus, and I can say it's easier to go to work than be at home managing the home and a houseful of kids, their meals,  messes, a spouse, the laundry, bills, grocery trips, dr visits, errands, juggling volunteering, etc. . .  than it is to go to work.  My friends that worked and put their kids in daycare always told me they couldn't ever stay home, they joked about going to work instead, for their sanity lol
It's not right for everyone, and everyone doesn't have the means do so, but it's not very easy being with kids all day, you really crave some adult interaction and a sense of purpose outside the home after a while, or I did.
I've done both now, worked and stayed home exclusively. . .  going to work has definitely been easier in my experience.  I miss going now!


----------



## Swanky

Teaching them a curriculum to prepare them for college?  That I CANNOT do!


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> I had the same issue.
> 1. for immediate need, changed the default pharmacy to one with a drive through - got a supply for 90 days.
> Even that was a frustrating experience. Had to see the pharmacist (through the window), with bare hands count drugs, scratch his face and handle the credit card. I literally quarantined the meds for 3 days after that.
> 2. then, contacted the health insurance company and changed the pharmacy to online scripts.


Our insurance company has the best contracts with Walmart. We are planning on  signing up for online scripts through Walmart. We didn't do it in the past because the doctor is constantly changing DH's meds. We still haven't heard from his doctor about his appointment in less than 2 weeks. DH doesn't want to go. We were hoping they would do it over the phone but still haven't heard. If they do it over the phone it is likely they will change his meds again, and I don't know how to get the new prescription sent to Walmart's delivery system rather than the store system.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Our insurance company has the best contracts with Walmart. We are planning on  signing up for online scripts through Walmart. We didn't do it in the past because the doctor is constantly changing DH's meds. We still haven't heard from his doctor about his appointment in less than 2 weeks. DH doesn't want to go. We were hoping they would do it over the phone but still haven't heard. If they do it over the phone it is likely they will change his meds again, and I don't know how to get the new prescription sent to Walmart's delivery system rather than the store system.



My dad's doctor frequently tweaks his meds and he (or more likely, his front desk staff) can change which pharmacy fulfills them. They've asked us to confirm which pharmacy we're using every time we've gone in. All his meds come in the mail.

It seems like your doctor's front office staff should be able to tell you how to get his prescriptions switched over to Walmart's delivery system. Good luck!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Swanky said:


> If you're a SAHM mom you'd know, lol.
> I work, or did before the virus, and I can say it's easier to go to work than be at home managing the home and a houseful of kids, their meals,  messes, a spouse, the laundry, bills, grocery trips, dr visits, errands, juggling volunteering, etc. . .  than it is to go to work.  My friends that worked and put their kids in daycare always told me they couldn't ever stay home, they joked about going to work instead, for their sanity lol
> It's not right for everyone, and everyone doesn't have the means do so, but it's not very easy being with kids all day, you really crave some adult interaction and a sense of purpose outside the home after a while, or I did.
> I've done both now, worked and stayed home exclusively. . .  going to work has definitely been easier in my experience.  I miss going now!


I think what Fab meant was that a lot of moms have to work plus do all the other stuff. I've been WFH the last week and I'm definitely able to get more done since I'm not having to commute, spend as much time getting ready, etc. I don't love working from home (mentally) but I'm certainly more productive around the house.


----------



## canto bight

One positive thing (and I truly hope that when we get through this remains) is that my relationships with my family, friends, and colleagues are closer.  I talk to each of my parents and my sibling every single day now, just to check on each other.  My friends and I make efforts to have "Facetime dates" just to unwind after defeating days.  And my colleagues and I rely on each other to help each other with the things we're working on since we are facing unique challenges without all of the technology we're used to in our office.  Also, we send each other hilarious memes, have video conferences with each other's pets, and laugh about how our work from home outfits have slowly warped from pajama bottoms and a "business shirt" to changing from nighttime pajamas to daytime pajamas.

I hope that putting efforts into maintaining and strengthening relationships is one of the positive impacts of coronavirus.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Swanky

I think if you aren’t a mom raising kids whether a SAHM or a working mom it’s hard to truly understand. 
Having officially done both, being home all day is harder to me. I do know that when DH would come home and day “what did you do all day?” I wanted to kill him lol


----------



## SakuraSakura

mzbaglady1 said:


> At this point when I'm out in public I have to be loud and aggressive to keep people away from standing too close to me. I put a shopping cart behind myself to keep this woman from coming too close to me. She walks around the cart to still stand near me. At this point I had  to scream WHAT PART OF SOCIAL DISTANCING YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND???? At this point the woman backed away. No one wants a total shutdown but people are not adhering to the social distancing policy put in place this pandemic is going to last longer than anticipated, more lives will be lost.



I probably shouldn't do this but when people are too close I clear my throat noisily. It makes them back off. Seriously - how hard is it to step away from a stranger?? When I go for walks there's always people who do not try to avoid me.


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> Our insurance company has the best contracts with Walmart. We are planning on  signing up for online scripts through Walmart. We didn't do it in the past because the doctor is constantly changing DH's meds. We still haven't heard from his doctor about his appointment in less than 2 weeks. DH doesn't want to go. We were hoping they would do it over the phone but still haven't heard. If they do it over the phone it is likely they will change his meds again, and I don't know how to get the new prescription sent to Walmart's delivery system rather than the store system.


I don't blame him for not wanting to go in those times.
There are many insurance companies that now support TeleMedicine. From what I understand Doctors prefer it also - they are not less concerned than we are...
There is no reason that any service which can avoid human contact, not be used in that way. If in doubt, ask.


----------



## rutabaga

SakuraSakura said:


> I probably shouldn't do this but when people are too close I clear my throat noisily. It makes them back off. Seriously - how hard is it to step away from a stranger?? When I go for walks there's always people who do not try to avoid me.



I wonder how many of these "excuse me" coughs are interpreted as "gross, they didn't cough into the inside of their elbow" coughs 

That said, most people should know better by now and social distance!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is a SIP challenge...
> What can you create with the things hiding deep inside your pantry?
> I found an old bag of whole-meal flour and chia seeds.. I also had left over roasted tomatoes, chicken and bag of cheese... so I made pizza with homemade sauce.
> 
> View attachment 4696255
> View attachment 4696258
> View attachment 4696259
> View attachment 4696260
> 
> 
> Lucy was checking out where the left over chicken went. Lol.



I just drooled all over the screen.


----------



## doni

Swanky said:


> If you're a SAHM mom you'd know, lol.
> I work, or did before the virus, and I can say it's easier to go to work than be at home managing the home and a houseful of kids, their meals,  messes, a spouse, the laundry, bills, grocery trips, dr visits, errands, juggling volunteering, etc. . .  than it is to go to work.  My friends that worked and put their kids in daycare always told me they couldn't ever stay home, they joked about going to work instead, for their sanity lol
> It's not right for everyone, and everyone doesn't have the means do so, but it's not very easy being with kids all day, you really crave some adult interaction and a sense of purpose outside the home after a while, or I did.
> I've done both now, worked and stayed home exclusively. . .  going to work has definitely been easier in my experience.  I miss going now!



I always found staying at home with the kids much easier than the office (I took 9 months off with each of them). I do have a demanding and stressful job (lawyer here). The one think I enjoy about this lockdown situation, is being home with the kids. They are already young teenagers so less challenging than small kids in terms of home schooling, but they are not particularly quiet or well behaved kids. My son is an extreme case of ADHD so not the best candidate to stay in. I am also working, having meetings in Webex all day and distance managing a team of lawyers though a very challenging situation (my institution needs to keep fully functional at a time like this). Still, so many things are SO much easier than when working at the office. And that even though even my cleaner has stopped coming. I cook everyday and somehow it is relaxing instead of the usual stressful as there is time and a full pantry. I can put a washing machine, wash my hair when I want, hand wash Hermes scarves while I talk to a team member... I have enrolled the kids to help with cleaning. Work meetings are so much shorter and efficient. There is none of this rushing around, calling here and there to make sure that things are running smoothly and homework is being done, no angst because I am not leaving the office when I planed or working late and the shopping is not done, and no complaints from teachers or trips to the school about my son’s behavior . Instead we find time to read poetry and play games.

Most working mothers I know continue to _manage_ the home no matter how much outside help they get with that. I was always surprised at those who claim work is a rest from home and kids and I cannot help thinking in all honesty that if that is the case they cannot be working that hard... But we are all different.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Well over one million people lost their jobs due to the lockdown that started on Monday at midday. Now Centrelink has ques with thousands of people waiting & wanting to get assistance at every location.

We have been told to self isolate & only go out if you really have to. They are saying that police will pull you over & ask why you are out. I really hope they DO enforce this policy. As I'm high risk & vulnerable to this Virus, people better stay the social distance away from me otherwise they'll get a tongue lashing form me. Extreme? No - I'm only going out when I absolutely have to & there are those who simply don't GAF & they are the ones that are going to ruin it for those who are doing the right thing. Which means, NO-ONE will be allowed to go out!

I'm so disgusted at peoples attitude in my Country & they think that only the elderly can get the Virus. Our PM, Health Minister & others in office keep trying everyday to get through to people & take this Virus seriously. It's not just the elderly at risk here, it's everyone.


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> I don't blame him for not wanting to go in those times.
> There are many insurance companies that now support TeleMedicine. From what I understand Doctors prefer it also - they are not less concerned than we are...
> There is no reason that any service which can avoid human contact, not be used in that way. If in doubt, ask.


He called the doctor's office today. They are still seeing patients. I think that is ridiculous. It is a cardiologist's office. Every patient is high risk. The doctor is in his late 60s so he is high risk too. DH told them he isn't coming in no matter what. He's waiting to hear back from them as to whether they will do a phone appointment.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> ^^
> I read this article this morning and went about my day.
> People first, then money then things...
> As far as TP, we are down to 2 rolls.,,
> I will sacrify my old sheets, t shirts.,,,
> I do not care.... I will not be washing that mess either...
> My next bathroom will have a bidet.,,


 Unscented baby wipes are usually available (not to flush of course) but it would be a lot easier than old sheets, LOL


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Without doubt, this is an extremely trying time, both mentally and physically.  I'm just starting my third week of self quarantine.  Some days are better than others.  I miss human touch more than anything.......even bread!  My beloved Cavaliers are immense comfort, but it's not the same.

Even though I was diagnosed with bilateral breast cancer late last year, I don't fear for myself.  I have an amazing doc who is like family and I'm very grateful for his care and kindness.  It's those with serious health issues and don't have access to proper care (or can't afford it) that I worry about, along with all those on the front line of providing health care.  

Please know you are all in my thoughts.  This thread has been a wonderful reminder that we're all connected in one way or another, and the least we can do is to love one another.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My sister is a doctor working in the emergency department of a relatively large American city. I keep reading these news articles about otherwise healthy, young doctors dying from constant exposure to the virus. Her department has limited N95 face masks and is running out of protective gear. Doctors and nurses come in contact with patients without protective gear, and then they later realize the patient tested positive for COVID. I'm terrified and worried, and there's nothing I can do. No amount of money can fix the global shortage of masks. I can't even go help her cook or clean her apartment, because she has warned us to stay away because she's likely already infected. All I can do is sit here and worry.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, I think we’re going to be getting back to work sooner than later.


Current death rates are hardly an indication of what will happen if we all go back to work. ICU's will be overwhelmed because, even if it has a low mortality rate, we've all realized that COVID spreads very quickly. Once ICU's and emergency departments are overwhelmed, basic life-saving machines like ventilators will not be available to every patient. That's how the mortality rate spikes. That's why we've staying home. It's not an overreaction.


----------



## keodi

mdcx said:


> I am working on getting our house 100% ship shape, deep cleaned, tidy etc. We already have enough supplies for at least 2 weeks. We probably do need a new routine for the days now including home school. I text friends and family, have the tv news on mute just to keep track of breaking developments and *am trying to be grateful for what we have*.


Same I'm with you on a structured routine, and i count my blessings everyday for what i do have!



lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well over one million people lost their jobs due to the lockdown that started on Monday at midday. Now Centrelink has ques with thousands of people waiting & wanting to get assistance at every location.
> 
> We have been told to self isolate & only go out if you really have to. They are saying that police will pull you over & ask why you are out. I really hope they DO enforce this policy. As I'm high risk & vulnerable to this Virus, people better stay the social distance away from me otherwise they'll get a tongue lashing form me. Extreme? No - I'm only going out when I absolutely have to *& there are those who simply don't GAF & they are the ones that are going to ruin it for those who are doing the right thing. Which means, NO-ONE will be allowed to go out!*
> 
> I'm so disgusted at peoples attitude in my Country & they think that only the elderly can get the Virus. Our PM, Health Minister & others in office keep trying everyday to get through to people & take this Virus seriously. It's not just the elderly at risk here, it's everyone.


That's awful! i'm really sorry!


----------



## Mrs.Z

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Current death rates are hardly an indication of what will happen if we all go back to work. ICU's will be overwhelmed because, even if it has a low mortality rate, we've all realized that COVID spreads very quickly. Once ICU's and emergency departments are overwhelmed, basic life-saving machines like ventilators will not be available to every patient. That's how the mortality rate spikes. That's why we've staying home. It's not an overreaction.


I didn’t say it was an overreaction, I’m in the US and agree that at some point we need to get the economy going again.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Cavalier Girl said:


> Without doubt, this is an extremely trying time, both mentally and physically.  I'm just starting my third week of self quarantine.  Some days are better than others.  I miss human touch more than anything.......even bread!  My beloved Cavaliers are immense comfort, but it's not the same.
> 
> Even though I was diagnosed with bilateral breast cancer late last year, I don't fear for myself.  I have an amazing doc who is like family and I'm very grateful for his care and kindness.  It's those with serious health issues and don't have access to proper care (or can't afford it) that I worry about, along with all those on the front line of providing health care.
> 
> Please know you are all in my thoughts.  This thread has been a wonderful reminder that we're all connected in one way or another, and the least we can do is to love one another.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Vintage Leather

doni said:


> I always found staying at home with the kids much easier than the office (I took 9 months off with each of them). I do have a demanding and stressful job (lawyer here). The one think I enjoy about this lockdown situation, is being home with the kids. They are already young teenagers so less challenging than small kids in terms of home schooling, but they are not particularly quiet or well behaved kids. My son is an extreme case of ADHD so not the best candidate to stay in. I am also working, having meetings in Webex all day and distance managing a team of lawyers though a very challenging situation (my institution needs to keep fully functional at a time like this). Still, so many things are SO much easier than when working at the office. And that even though even my cleaner has stopped coming. I cook everyday and somehow it is relaxing instead of the usual stressful as there is time and a full pantry. I can put a washing machine, wash my hair when I want, hand wash Hermes scarves while I talk to a team member... I have enrolled the kids to help with cleaning. Work meetings are so much shorter and efficient. There is none of this rushing around, calling here and there to make sure that things are running smoothly and homework is being done, no angst because I am not leaving the office when I planed or working late and the shopping is not done, and no complaints from teachers or trips to the school about my son’s behavior . Instead we find time to read poetry and play games.
> 
> Most working mothers I know continue to _manage_ the home no matter how much outside help they get with that. I was always surprised at those who claim work is a rest from home and kids and I cannot help thinking in all honesty that if that is the case they cannot be working that hard... But we are all different.



Ah, you see, for me it's the opposite. Work is a vacation. At work, you have a team. You have clear cut objectives. Hopefully, there is a solid leadership system so that you have a dependable dispute resolution system.  I have paralegals, I have partners - when I run into a wall, I know who I can turn to to ask for help. When I want to be alone in a quiet room, my coworkers don't interrupt me. And when satisfy a client, I have people who celebrate with me.

At home, I have elderly parents and a 14 year old. I am the dispute resolution system. I am also the wound-care nurse, the kitchen staff, the dog walker, the teacher,  meditation guru, fixer, and the artist. There is no such thing as quiet time. I also have my side business, that I tend to run between 9PM and 2AM.


----------



## luckylove

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My sister is a doctor working in the emergency department of a relatively large American city. I keep reading these news articles about otherwise healthy, young doctors dying from constant exposure to the virus. Her department has limited N95 face masks and is running out of protective gear. Doctors and nurses come in contact with patients without protective gear, and then they later realize the patient tested positive for COVID. I'm terrified and worried, and there's nothing I can do. No amount of money can fix the global shortage of masks. I can't even go help her cook or clean her apartment, because she has warned us to stay away because she's likely already infected. All I can do is sit here and worry.



I am so sorry to hear this. If she believes she is infected, is she staying home now; has she actually been tested? I hope she is ok!


----------



## bag-mania

Has anyone seen the latest CDC report about the survivability of COVID-19 on surfaces? Previously it was thought that the virus could live on glass, metal, or plastic for up to nine days. After examining the empty cruise ships that had the outbreaks, it was discovered that the virus' RNA had survived for 17 days in the cabins after all the people had left.


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> Has anyone seen the latest CDC report about the survivability of COVID-19 on surfaces? Previously it was thought that the virus could live on glass, metal, or plastic for up to nine days. After examining the empty cruise ships that had the outbreaks, it was discovered that the virus' RNA had survived for 17 days in the cabins after all the people had left.



Oh, wow! I have not seen this article. Thank you for the update.


----------



## foosy

SakuraSakura said:


> I probably shouldn't do this but when people are too close I clear my throat noisily. It makes them back off. Seriously - how hard is it to step away from a stranger?? When I go for walks there's always people who do not try to avoid me.


I honestly don't think this is a chicken game.
If you MUST go out, you can always zig-zag in a way to avoid other people and keep the distance. Why would you trust anyone else than yourself anyways?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

luckylove said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. If she believes she is infected, is she staying home now; has she actually been tested? I hope she is ok!



Thank you for the well wishes!

In an ideal world, any healthcare work who has been exposed to COVID (i.e., while intubating a patient (sticking a tube down someone's throat) with many nurses present not in protective gear and being exposed to their saliva) would stay home. If that happened, we'd already have zero emergency medicine, surgeon, and trauma-related doctors working in cities with major outbreaks like NYC and the Bay Area, because they've basically all been exposed*.

Even for doctors in her hospital, you don't get a test until you exhibit symptoms, like a fever. For doctors, that means you're still working 16-24 hour shifts with little sleep while your immune system has been exposed to COVID, making it even harder to fight off and remain healthy. Sick leave is never really a thing for doctors and even less so now.

That is why we also need to get this under control, because, now, if a vulnerable patient goes to an emergency department for something other than COVID (like a heart attack), it'd going to be very hard for them to be truly isolated from contaminated individuals or surfaces.

*Note, I am _not_ talking about other doctors, like OB's and L&D nurses delivering babies. I have no information on how other departments' doctors are involved in COVID-related care.


----------



## lara0112

kids have been at home for the past 2 weeks now, and we probably won't see a change in that until September, so effectively home schooling now. all my work that wasn't online already is now online, and in some cases it is suboptimal (online teaching is not the same as in class) but doable. We have a curfew at night but it is all still very contained here. 
It is probably sad to admit that not that much has changed - sure, kids not going to school is a real difference but I have spent many school holidays here under similar circumstances (heat can make going outside prohibitive). we live far away from our families, and next to family, full-time career, and running the home, we have no social life. The lack of regular sports activity is getting to kids though.

I dont think mothers get much new insights but boy, do we know about being a teacher now


----------



## Pinkie*

All of you can show videos from Italy where trucks are driving dead people. Today in Italy died over 700 people, yesterday over 600, two days ago over 800. Maybe then people and younger people can see how bad corona can be


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Today the government decided to uphold the restrictions for two more weeks. Schools remain closed, and we cannot ( as of now) visit our cabin.  Feels strange not to go skiing and staying at our cabin this Easter. But- I feel they are doing the right thing. My kids are safe at home, my family is well. All the stores has food, the pharmacies has medication and we lack nothing. Finally some more hospital gear arrived yesterday! So happy about that!!


----------



## chicklety

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


----------



## Pagan

I work in financial services in what is deemed to be a critical role, so I am working at least as much as I was before. I'm grateful to be able to do so from home. My husband and son also can work from home.My youngest is a high school senior who has already accepted a university spot for September. Not the end of the world, but her commencement and prom have been cancelled. She's handling it with maturity; she's planning a Skype virtual prom for her friends where they all plan to dress up and celebrate from home.

My eldest daughter is a RN at a local hospital that has active Covid patients, so I am very worried for her. She didn't sign up to be some sort of sacrifice or hero, and it's absurd that they're just being expected to put themselves at risk because 'it's the job'. Yes, there's a duty of care, but there is also a requirement for them to have a safe work environment. They don't; restrictions on PPE have been eased not because it's supported by science but because there is a shortage of equipment. They get exposed and keep working unless seriously ill because otherwise they have 'abandoned patients'. I have a small stash of masks, gloves and a couple of pairs of goggles that I ordered about 6 weeks ago. Nothing crazy (two boxes of 50 masks, likely from China, two pairs of goggles, etc). I ordered them because I am afraid that they'll be all she has to protect herself at work very soon. I didn't buy from local suppliers so I took nothing out of circulation here. 

My mother lives with us and has dementia. She's usually in a day program but is now home all day. Not easy, but she's safe.

Grateful that my family is together, that we live in a mortgage free house, that there are no wolves at the door, and that for now everyone is healthy. May we stay this lucky; many are not.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Pagan said:


> She didn't sign up to be some sort of sacrifice or hero



I feel the same way for my sister. No only is she not allowed to stop working, but medical school and other doctors have instilled in her this self-sacrificing rhetoric that is going to get her killed. I hope for all of our healthcare workers to be out of harm's way very very soon.


----------



## nicole0612

vinbenphon1 said:


> Can you not create a makeshift bidet? If you have a bath in your bathroom you can get an attachment from a hardware store that goes on the tap. Like a handheld shower head.





sdkitty said:


> I heard something like that was being sold....makes sense......buying and installing a bidet is not a small thing, esp if you're paying a plumber by the hour




My husband is Muslim, and though all of our toilets are Totos, I have seen in other households that people use a plant watering can as a makeshift bidet (no plumbing needed), or a little Tupperware container. When we go to a huge conference every year people bring in a plastic water bottle to all of the toilet stalls, so that is another option). My husband taught me last night that with the water washing, whether via Toto, other bidet, watering can... Muslims use their left hand to splash up the water to clean if needed, and that is the reason for the left-hand never being used for food, etc. I never understood why it was such a big deal not to use the left hand in daily life, now I completely understand.




“Swanky said:


> If you’re a SAHM mom you’d know, lol.
> I work, or did before the virus, and I can say it’s easier to go to work than be at home managing the home and a houseful of kids, their meals,  messes, a spouse, the laundry, bills, grocery trips, dr visits, errands, juggling volunteering, etc. . .  than it is to go to work.  My friends that worked and put their kids in daycare always told me they couldn't ever stay home, they joked about going to work instead, for their sanity lol
> It's not right for everyone, and everyone doesn't have the means do so, but it's not very easy being with kids all day, you really crave some adult interaction and a sense of purpose outside the home after a while, or I did.
> I've done both now, worked and stayed home exclusively. . .  going to work has definitely been easier in my experience.  I miss going now!




I work in healthcare, critical care, very grave and difficult work, currently out on maternity leave with a newborn but I also have a 4 year old. My husband is a hospital physician, and his work schedule is seven days on/seven days off, 12 to 14 hours a day before this all started, (of course the days are longer now). So on weekends I would be alone with one child, and it was infinitely harder than working a stressful daily job. It may be different depending on the child, our baby so far seems to be much more easy-going than the older one! So I respect the SAHM!! My husband has been hounding me to quit my job since I first was born, but there is no way. I do not have that much energy! 




“Cavalier Girl said:


> Without doubt, this is an extremely trying time, both mentally and physically.  I’m just starting my third week of self quarantine.  Some days are better than others.  I miss human touch more than anything.......even bread!  My beloved Cavaliers are immense comfort, but it's not the same.
> 
> Even though I was diagnosed with bilateral breast cancer late last year, I don't fear for myself.  I have an amazing doc who is like family and I'm very grateful for his care and kindness.  It's those with serious health issues and don't have access to proper care (or can't afford it) that I worry about, along with all those on the front line of providing health care.
> 
> Please know you are all in my thoughts.  This thread has been a wonderful reminder that we're all connected in one way or another, and the least we can do is to love one another.



I’ve been thinking of you every day through this dear knowing your health journey! Hugs!


----------



## southernbelle43

luckylove said:


> Oh, wow! I have not seen this article. Thank you for the update.


However it is unknown yet if the virus is viable enough to infect anyone.  It may not be.


----------



## babypanda

Swanky said:


> If you're a SAHM mom you'd know, lol.
> I work, or did before the virus, and I can say it's easier to go to work than be at home managing the home and a houseful of kids, their meals,  messes, a spouse, the laundry, bills, grocery trips, dr visits, errands, juggling volunteering, etc. . .  than it is to go to work.  My friends that worked and put their kids in daycare always told me they couldn't ever stay home, they joked about going to work instead, for their sanity lol
> It's not right for everyone, and everyone doesn't have the means do so, but it's not very easy being with kids all day, you really crave some adult interaction and a sense of purpose outside the home after a while, or I did.
> I've done both now, worked and stayed home exclusively. . .  going to work has definitely been easier in my experience.  I miss going now!


I’ve tried both as well (working and being a SAHM) and TOTALLY agree with you. Getting dressed every morning and going to work is way easier


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

Wow! Just got off phone with one of our friends in CT. He said hundreds of tourists from a neighboring state have descended upon his town seeking to rent homes at any cost in order to escape the lockdown in their home state. Our friend lives in a resort area of CT.  He said they are throwing big parties and not adhering to the recommendations for social distancing or  the ban on social gatherings. This infuriates me, having just lost my uncle to the corona virus. So you escape your ravaged area, where you may have been exposed yourself, yet ignore all recommendations put in place to protect everyone?? Unbelievable! The selfishness and stupidity astounds me.


----------



## vinbenphon1

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Current death rates are hardly an indication of what will happen if we all go back to work. ICU's will be overwhelmed because, even if it has a low mortality rate, we've all realized that COVID spreads very quickly. Once ICU's and emergency departments are overwhelmed, basic life-saving machines like ventilators will not be available to every patient. That's how the mortality rate spikes. That's why we've staying home. It's not an overreaction.


Exactly. Economies can be (and have been) resurrected. People cannot.


----------



## redney

luckylove said:


> Wow! Just got off phone with one of our friends in CT. He said hundreds of tourists from a neighboring state have descended upon his town seeking to rent homes at any cost in order to escape the lockdown in their home state. Our friend lives in a resort area of CT.  He said they are throwing big parties and not adhering to the recommendations for social distancing or  the ban on social gatherings. This infuriates me, having just lost my uncle to the corona virus. So you escape your ravaged area, where you may have been exposed yourself, yet ignore all recommendations put in place to protect everyone?? Unbelievable! The selfishness and stupidity astounds me.


Same in the tourist area where I live. And friends in Nantucket are facing the same thing. Selfish! Exposing the residents and placing more possible strain on the locations' health systems.


----------



## vinbenphon1

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Thank you for the well wishes!
> 
> In an ideal world, any healthcare work who has been exposed to COVID (i.e., while intubating a patient (sticking a tube down someone's throat) with many nurses present not in protective gear and being exposed to their saliva) would stay home. If that happened, we'd already have zero emergency medicine, surgeon, and trauma-related doctors working in cities with major outbreaks like NYC and the Bay Area, because they've basically all been exposed*.
> 
> Even for doctors in her hospital, you don't get a test until you exhibit symptoms, like a fever. For doctors, that means you're still working 16-24 hour shifts with little sleep while your immune system has been exposed to COVID, making it even harder to fight off and remain healthy. Sick leave is never really a thing for doctors and even less so now.
> 
> That is why we also need to get this under control, because, now, if a vulnerable patient goes to an emergency department for something other than COVID (like a heart attack), it'd going to be very hard for them to be truly isolated from contaminated individuals or surfaces.
> 
> *Note, I am _not_ talking about other doctors, like OB's and L&D nurses delivering babies. I have no information on how other departments' doctors are involved in COVID-related care.


My thoughts go out to yoy. I hope your sister can stay strong. It’s a lot of pressure. Our government are now organising hotel accommodation for our hospital workers to keep them isolated from their families as they are concerned of inadvertently passing this on to their loved ones. I cannot express my gratitude enough to the people on the front line.


----------



## luckylove

redney said:


> Same in the tourist area where I live. And friends in Nantucket are facing the same thing. Selfish! Exposing the residents and placing more possible strain on the locations' health systems.



I am so sorry you are seeing this too. It's incredibly irresponsible. What is it going to take for people to understand this is serious? We all have a responsibility to do our part to flatten the curve.


----------



## ditzydi

luckylove said:


> Wow! Just got off phone with one of our friends in CT. He said hundreds of tourists from a neighboring state have descended upon his town seeking to rent homes at any cost in order to escape the lockdown in their home state. Our friend lives in a resort area of CT.  He said they are throwing big parties and not adhering to the recommendations for social distancing or  the ban on social gatherings. This infuriates me, having just lost my uncle to the corona virus. So you escape your ravaged area, where you may have been exposed yourself, yet ignore all recommendations put in place to protect everyone?? Unbelievable! The selfishness and stupidity astounds me.


I was just wondering what is stopping people from fleeing their own state that may be under lockdown. Well this answers my question and is terrifying.  I cannot believe how irresponsible and selfish some people are.  Such morons.


----------



## luckylove

ditzydi said:


> I was just wondering what is stopping people from fleeing their own state that may be under lockdown. Well this answers my question and is terrifying.  I cannot believe how irresponsible and selfish some people are.  Such morons.



agreed!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Connecticut is on partial lockdown.  Which state are they going to Connecticut from?


----------



## meepabeep

luckylove said:


> Wow! Just got off phone with one of our friends in CT. He said hundreds of tourists from a neighboring state have descended upon his town seeking to rent homes at any cost in order to escape the lockdown in their home state. Our friend lives in a resort area of CT.  He said they are throwing big parties and not adhering to the recommendations for social distancing or  the ban on social gatherings. This infuriates me, having just lost my uncle to the corona virus. So you escape your ravaged area, where you may have been exposed yourself, yet ignore all recommendations put in place to protect everyone?? Unbelievable! The selfishness and stupidity astounds me.



Don't even get me started. My brother, a pilot, has been scheduled to fly some of those selfish, stupid jerks from Westchester County to Florida. He's just doing his job, so I'm not mad at him.


----------



## bag-mania

There have been hundreds of New Yorkers escaping the lockdown in their own state by flying elsewhere, particularly Florida. Way to selfishly spread the disease because you don’t feel like staying in your house.


----------



## foosy

luckylove said:


> Wow! Just got off phone with one of our friends in CT. He said hundreds of tourists from a neighboring state have descended upon his town seeking to rent homes at any cost in order to escape the lockdown in their home state. Our friend lives in a resort area of CT.  He said they are throwing big parties and not adhering to the recommendations for social distancing or  the ban on social gatherings. This infuriates me, having just lost my uncle to the corona virus. So you escape your ravaged area, where you may have been exposed yourself, yet ignore all recommendations put in place to protect everyone?? Unbelievable! The selfishness and stupidity astounds me.





ditzydi said:


> I was just wondering what is stopping people from fleeing their own state that may be under lockdown. Well this answers my question and is terrifying.  I cannot believe how irresponsible and selfish some people are.  Such morons.


Do you know why dogs lick their balls?
Because they can!



redney said:


> Same in the tourist area where I live. And friends in Nantucket are facing the same thing. Selfish! Exposing the residents and placing more possible strain on the locations' health systems.



The problem is two pronged. Yes, people that are fleeing places under lockdown are irresponsible (to say the least), but they are only half the problem. The other half is government. We don't have a unique coherent strategy to deal with the virus, so every governor does what they think is best, and this is how you end up with situations like this.

Same thing happened in Italy in which the Lombardi region up north was the epicenter. So when they decided to "only lock the north" thousands of people fled to the south bringing the virus with them and helping it spread faster...


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> There have been hundreds of New Yorkers escaping the lockdown in their own state by flying elsewhere, particularly Florida. Way to selfishly spread the disease because you don’t feel like staying in your house.



Yes, another area at great risk. I heard the governor there signed an order obligating flights from New York and New Jersey to self quarantine for two weeks once landing in Florida. There are guards taking temperatures from passengers arriving from these areas.


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Connecticut is on partial lockdown.  Which state are they going to Connecticut from?



In this case, New York. though I can't speak about the other resort areas seeing similar influxes of tourists.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luckylove said:


> In this case, New York. though I can't speak about the other resort areas seeing similar influxes of tourists.



Well, nothing like spreading it around.


----------



## meepabeep

I live in central NY (as do several family members, including my brother), and we haven't been hit as hard as the downstate area. I have a feeling that's going to change very soon, thanks in part to the escapees


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Well, nothing like spreading it around.



 To travel and then throw large parties in defiance of government orders... There are no words...


----------



## luckylove

meepabeep said:


> I live in central NY (as do several family members, including my brother), and we haven't been hit as hard as the downstate area. I have a feeling that's going to change very soon, thanks in part to the escapees



Stay safe! wishing you and your loved ones continued good health during this crazy time.


----------



## meepabeep

luckylove said:


> Stay safe! wishing you and your loved ones continued good health during this crazy time.



Thank you! Right back at ya.


----------



## redney

luckylove said:


> In this case, New York. though I can't speak about the other resort areas seeing similar influxes of tourists.


California is on lockdown. In my area we are seeing license plates from CA, WA, AZ, TX. My friend from Nantucket is seeing license plates from NY, CT, NH, OH, IL and probably more.


----------



## LouisGirl83

foosy said:


> You have to develop routines.  For you, for your family, for work and most importantly for staying safe.
> As to work - the fact your boss requires 40 hours a week is nice, but excuse my language - full of sh*t. In these cases,(and I would argue always), you should be goal oriented not time oriented. Ask him for specific tasks that need to be completed. It is not like he will be measuring your time with a stopwatch.
> 
> If you have so much work that you are overworked, then you do not have a good work-life balance regardless of corona. Now, I know it is easy to say, heck I have been overworked. But sacrifices we were willing to make to advance our careers in normal times are not the same sacrifices we are willing to do now.
> 
> In the current situation the safety of our families and the emotional well being of all of us are the most important things. If we do not safeguard these, we will crumble, mentally and physically as it is a known thing that stress negatively impacts our immune system.
> 
> On the positive side - having a job you can do from home is a huge privilege. It not only helps the income, it structures your day and takes your mind off the stress infused news.
> 
> In conclusion: Restructure your daily routines. Prioritize.,... and find time to educate others.




I am required to clock my hours. Which is stupid. I’m given unrealistic due dates on projects. Example today at 4:50pm local time I was given a project due today. Talk about BS considering I haven’t even reviewed the work.


----------



## TraceySH

redney said:


> California is on lockdown. In my area we are seeing license plates from CA, WA, AZ, TX. My friend from Nantucket is seeing license plates from NY, CT, NH, OH, IL and probably more.


I am in the CA desert part-year, and 90% of the people here right now are from elsewhere. Plates from all over, but they/ we do own homes etc. Since it's an elderly population (not me but 72 average I think for part-year) they are all afraid to leave, and we've been told not to travel or leave our homes. They (the elderly ones) are also afraid now that if they choose to not put themselves at risk and travel, that CA IRS will come after them for the 180+ overstay tax. It's strange being around a bunch of people, myself included, who aren't actually "home" but can't really leave. Not sure what to do. Many are ok with being here b/c it's a bit buffered, but others want to go to their home-homes and be round their families (albeit exposure in larger metropolitan areas comes with greater risk too). It's all strange and surreal, there's no grounding, it feels transient and so unstable. I am lucky to not be in a risk category but if I am exposed I could quite easily kill so many of my friends and neighbors here.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Why are all these people traveling all over the place??!!!  They’re just prolonging the lockdowns.


----------



## redney

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Why are all these people traveling all over the place??!!!  They’re just prolonging the lockdowns.


That's what we all want to know. My guess is I live in a more secluded, rural area. Those in larger cities feel like coming here is "getting away" from the people in their cities. But there's no consideration for the 8,000 or so of us in my town (many retirees) and the approximate 30,000 in my larger area. It's very frustrating. But my mantra is all I can control is me, so I and my immediate family are hunkered down, sheltering in place ourselves.


----------



## mnl

whateve said:


> He is 20 years old. I've had him since he was a baby.


This pic made my day !


----------



## mnl

I have to lay-off awesome people tomorrow  .  FU coronavirus!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Unscented baby wipes are usually available (not to flush of course) but it would be a lot easier than old sheets, LOL



Baby wipes are just as hard to find as TP is here, diapers too. My coworkers have had mom’s nearly in tears over the lack of supplies. She is old school and suggested that they use reusable diapers and clean them, lol that’s what she did with her kids.


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I live in central NY (as do several family members, including my brother), and we haven't been hit as hard as the downstate area. I have a feeling that's going to change very soon, thanks in part to the escapees


My daughter lives in Albany. Her work is making her come on one day a week. One of her coworkers just tested positive.


----------



## whateve

TraceySH said:


> I am in the CA desert part-year, and 90% of the people here right now are from elsewhere. Plates from all over, but they/ we do own homes etc. Since it's an elderly population (not me but 72 average I think for part-year) they are all afraid to leave, and we've been told not to travel or leave our homes. They (the elderly ones) are also afraid now that if they choose to not put themselves at risk and travel, that CA IRS will come after them for the 180+ overstay tax. It's strange being around a bunch of people, myself included, who aren't actually "home" but can't really leave. Not sure what to do. Many are ok with being here b/c it's a bit buffered, but others want to go to their home-homes and be round their families (albeit exposure in larger metropolitan areas comes with greater risk too). It's all strange and surreal, there's no grounding, it feels transient and so unstable. I am lucky to not be in a risk category but if I am exposed I could quite easily kill so many of my friends and neighbors here.


Wouldn't they be fine this year (from the overstay tax) as long as they don't come as early next winter? Isn't it the calendar year that counts?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

bag-mania said:


> There have been hundreds of New Yorkers escaping the lockdown in their own state by flying elsewhere, particularly Florida. Way to selfishly spread the disease because you don’t feel like staying in your house.


190 flights from the NY NJ area landed here in Florida on Monday alone. Those people are told to “self-quarantine” for two weeks! Do you think they’ll listen? I don’t. So now the hot bed of the virus will be spread down here. What’s wrong with people?


----------



## TraceySH

whateve said:


> Wouldn't they be fine this year (from the overstay tax) as long as they don't come as early next winter? Isn't it the calendar year that counts?


I think so. I am trying to get clarification, but if CA stays on lockdown for another 3-4 months, then for sure they will overstay. My neighbors on either side of me (both married for 70+ years which is amazing) are all 92+ and from the east coast. I am trying to do leg work for some of them, run errands and find answers to questions without also infusing my own stress. As you know once the CA tax man is on you, you can't get him off! I would hope they would make an exception, but as of yet no answers. On another not did anyone ever watch "The Leftovers"? To me this has some strange similarities to the confusion there.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TraceySH

whateve said:


> My daughter lives in Albany. Her work is making her come on one day a week. One of her coworkers just tested positive.


OMG. Was she working in close proximity? I hate this thing cuz now you've gotta just sit there and WAIT, not know. I am sorry.


----------



## whateve

TraceySH said:


> I think so. I am trying to get clarification, but if CA stays on lockdown for another 3-4 months, then for sure they will overstay. My neighbors on either side of me (both married for 70+ years which is amazing) are all 92+ and from the east coast. I am trying to do leg work for some of them, run errands and find answers to questions without also infusing my own stress. As you know once the CA tax man is on you, you can't get him off! I would hope they would make an exception, but as of yet no answers. On another not did anyone ever watch "The Leftovers"? To me this has some strange similarities to the confusion there.


My older daughter is the 'tax man', but in NY state.


----------



## whateve

TraceySH said:


> OMG. Was she working in close proximity? I hate this thing cuz now you've gotta just sit there and WAIT, not know. I am sorry.


I don't know yet. She sent me a text telling me but by the time I responded she had already gone to bed.


----------



## TraceySH

whateve said:


> My older daughter is the 'tax man', but in NY state.


That was the most confusing tax situation I ever lived in. Working in Jersey City at a brokerage, living in Manhattan, so reciprocity and city tax and state tax, I respect that level of intelligence being able to figure it all out. I hope she is ok.


----------



## whateve

TraceySH said:


> That was the most confusing tax situation I ever lived in. Working in Jersey City at a brokerage, living in Manhattan, so reciprocity and city tax and state tax, I respect that level of intelligence being able to figure it all out. I hope she is ok.


Thanks. I do too. It becomes more real when people we know are affected. 

The taxes in NY are terrible. It's worse for people who have houses in more than one state. They often get double taxed. I don't know how she can stand to work in that field. I find it extremely boring. My younger daughter works for the state of California department of tax, but currently she is in sales tax. She used to work for the IRS. It's just a coincidence they both ended up in tax.


----------



## PewPew

Everyone sees themselves as the exception to “lockdown.” Some of my neighbors go to the grocery store or another “essential business” at least once a day for their “mental health.” They’re already near-hoarder level for supplies, but they still get whatever the max allowed for TP etc. I really don’t think they’ll stop going out until they have symptoms (meaning they’ll have already been spreading the virus for a couple of weeks.)

It’s so frustrating. If it’s serious enough for you to stockpile everything & 800 people died in 1 day in Italy, how is it okay for you to go out twice daily???


----------



## TraceySH

PewPew said:


> Everyone sees themselves as the exception to “lockdown.” Some of my neighbors go to the grocery store or another “essential business” at least once a day for their “mental health.” They’re already near-hoarder level for supplies, but they still get whatever the max allowed for TP etc. I really don’t think they’ll stop going out until they have symptoms (meaning they’ll have already been spreading the virus for a couple of weeks.)
> 
> It’s so frustrating. If it’s serious enough for you to stockpile everything & 800 people died in 1 day in Italy, how is it okay for you to go out twice daily???


Maybe it's like    @whateve said above, that it only gets real when those around you start to get it or to be exposed. Not sure we live in the most respectful society as it is (just look at twitter or FB or whatever, people are like    pit vipers). I think there's balance between getting out and staying in. My H & I go to jamba each day to get a smoothie and then usually run one errand together - to get pet supplies, something at the pharmacy or grocery store (or for my elderly parents) or the bank etc. But getting out just to get out and "shop" to hoard...I mean, a lot of the people in the USA are showing their a** right now.


----------



## TraceySH

whateve said:


> Thanks. I do too. It becomes more real when people we know are affected.
> 
> The taxes in NY are terrible. It's worse for people who have houses in more than one state. They often get double taxed. I don't know how she can stand to work in that field. I find it extremely boring. My younger daughter works for the state of California department of tax, but currently she is in sales tax. She used to work for the IRS. It's just a coincidence they both ended up in tax.


Seriously you must be so incredibly proud. Both in tax tho, what an enormous coincidence. I am sure they are probably like    stop asking me tax questions at family dinners (I would totally empty their brains I actually like    all that stuff!)


----------



## Abba13

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but why is coronavirus any different or worse than the flu? It appears to affect the same demographic of people as the normal flu (elderly and/or those with underlying health conditions), and so far has a lower fatality rate than the normal flu, from what I've read. I'm genuinely having a hard time understanding the severity of it.


As I understand, it's extremely contagious.  Because of that, it puts a strain on the nurses/doctors/staff because none of them have been vaccinated since there isn't a shot to protect like there is for the flu.  They are at tremendous risk of not only catching it but infecting others.  I've never seen make shift hospitals set up for patients with the flu, has anyone else?


----------



## Clearblueskies

I’ve been staying home as much as possible for a couple of weeks, and firm social distancing rules are now in force here.  But, people around me are carrying on as usual.  House opposite even had extended family and friends over for a Mothering Sunday party 
Q&A sessions on TV have ministers answering childish questions such as “can I take 2 short walks instead of 1 longer one?” and “can I still see my boyfriend?”  I grind my teeth, it’s not about testing the boundaries of what you’re “allowed” to do, it should be about doing as best you possibly can.  Which part of its - for the sake of your health, and - to ensure there’s capacity to treat you if you get ill - that they don’t get is utterly beyond me.


----------



## doni

bag-mania said:


> There have been hundreds of New Yorkers escaping the lockdown in their own state by flying elsewhere, particularly Florida. Way to selfishly spread the disease because you don’t feel like staying in your house.


Same think happened in Madrid (which I think is officially now the worst hit city in the world). Lots of people left for the coast, many to their second homes but others renting apartments and Summer houses and happily going to restaurants and the beach. That precipitated that the whole country had to be lockdown. And still in many regions the vast majority of cases can be traced back to the people flying Madrid. It is enraging.


----------



## ladysarah

bag-mania said:


> There have been hundreds of New Yorkers escaping the lockdown in their own state by flying elsewhere, particularly Florida. Way to selfishly spread the disease because you don’t feel like staying in your house.





doni said:


> Same think happened in Madrid (which I think is officially now the worst hit city in the world). Lots of people left for the coast, many to their second homes but others renting apartments and Summer houses and happily going to restaurants and the beach. That precipitated that the whole country had to be lockdown. And still in many regions the vast majority of cases can be traced back to the people flying Madrid. It is enraging.


Similar things are happening in the Uk with second homes and people leaving London for seaside resorts and the highlands. The advice is  to stay at home and not spread it round. A lot of those small communities dont have the medical resources to cope with their own emergencies and will not be able to deal with visitors. The current advice is the majority of people will only get a mild form of the virus and need to rest allowing their immunity to fight it. 
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s-what-are-they-should-i-call-doctor-covid-19


----------



## chicinthecity777

foosy said:


> Why are people even going out when you can order everything  online?


Where I am delivery slots are fully booked until next week. So if you run out of food and can't get it delivered on-line, you will need to go to the supermarkets. Yes, a lot of stuff can be ordered on-line but not all. Here the retailers have scaled down range of products available to order on-line so if you have special dietary requirements, then you will need to shop at physical stores. Don't get me wrong, those many people at the store they can't all be with special requirements etc. But my point is rather people can't buy everything on-line _in time_ nowadays. I hate buying from Amazon (I don't want to support their business while they are dodging taxes in my country) but I was desperate to get a box of single use rubber gloves so I ordered a box from them 2 weeks ago. Still hasn't been delivered. I ordered some water filters from them yesterday, delivery date is end of April!


----------



## Laneige

whateve said:


> Thanks. I do too. It becomes more real when people we know are affected.
> 
> The taxes in NY are terrible. It's worse for people who have houses in more than one state. They often get double taxed. I don't know how she can stand to work in that field. I find it extremely boring. My younger daughter works for the state of California department of tax, but currently she is in sales tax. She used to work for the IRS. It's just a coincidence they both ended up in tax.



The good thing is that their jobs are pretty much protected


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Abba13 said:


> As I understand, it's extremely contagious.  Because of that, it puts a strain on the nurses/doctors/staff because none of them have been vaccinated since there isn't a shot to protect like there is for the flu.  They are at tremendous risk of not only catching it but infecting others.  I've never seen make shift hospitals set up for patients with the flu, has anyone else?



The Corona virus causes ARDS, Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome, which is a type of respiratory failure caused by a rapid, onset og widespread inflammation in the lungs. Regular influenza does not cause this.  It is the ARDS that often causes the need of ventilation support.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Katherine Q

whateve said:


> My daughter lives in Albany. Her work is making her come on one day a week. One of her coworkers just tested positive.


I live in Central New York. My son and daughter-in-law live in the Albany area, both are required to go to work. My son works for a utility and her company supports the Navy. Both have coworkers that have tested positive. 
My county has run out of test kits, so testing has stopped. I believe we have 10 positives.
Scary times! 
Be safe everyone.


----------



## foosy

chicinthecity777 said:


> Where I am delivery slots are fully booked until next week. So if you run out of food and can't get it delivered on-line, you will need to go to the supermarkets. Yes, a lot of stuff can be ordered on-line but not all. Here the retailers have scaled down range of products available to order on-line so if you have special dietary requirements, then you will need to shop at physical stores. Don't get me wrong, those many people at the store they can't all be with special requirements etc. But my point is rather people can't buy everything on-line _in time_ nowadays. I hate buying from Amazon (I don't want to support their business while they are dodging taxes in my country) but I was desperate to get a box of single use rubber gloves so I ordered a box from them 2 weeks ago. Still hasn't been delivered. I ordered some water filters from them yesterday, delivery date is end of April!


I feel your pain. Your experience is not different than mine. 
However, in times like these extreme measures are required, so I minimize as much as possible going out. That means that things that are not critical are abandoned. Also, try to plan ahead, look at what you think you will be needing in two weeks and order it now, but buy in regular quantities. 
Supporting local businesses is noble, but is only worth doing if they can offer a safe experience. Are they limiting number of people in the store? Are they using gloves at the cash register or for stocking shelves? Are they testing their employees for fever? 
We think that we are having a rough time, and we are. No one of us has ever prepared for something like this, but history can help us put things in perspective. I strongly recommend reading The Diary of Anne Frank.


----------



## Alice1979

whateve said:


> My daughter lives in Albany. Her work is making her come on one day a week. One of her coworkers just tested positive.



I was under the impression that she has been working from home 5 days now. Does she have to go on self isolation?

Well the governor just mentioned that the apex could be in 2-3 weeks, I guess the worst has yet to come.


----------



## chicinthecity777

foosy said:


> I feel your pain. Your experience is not different than mine.
> However, in times like these extreme measures are required, so I minimize as much as possible going out. That means that things that are not critical are abandoned. Also, try to plan ahead, look at what you think you will be needing in two weeks and order it now, but buy in regular quantities.
> Supporting local businesses is noble, but is only worth doing if they can offer a safe experience. Are they limiting number of people in the store? Are they using gloves at the cash register or for stocking shelves? Are they testing their employees for fever?
> We think that we are having a rough time, and we are. No one of us has ever prepared for something like this, but history can help us put things in perspective. I strongly recommend reading The Diary of Anne Frank.


That's good for you to do your part. But not everybody had the chance to plan ahead. For many planning ahead time has already passed as people are busy working etc. Our government only started the lock down from this Tue. My pregnant team member was told that she needed to take baby aspirin through out the rest of her pregnancy and as of last Thursday when I spoke to her, she said she couldn't find it anywhere on-line.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*Prince Charles has coronavirus. 
*
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-52033845


----------



## Compass Rose

We live in Florida, where everyone seems to be flocking to .. even though anyone arriving on a plane has to self-isolate for 14 days.  Let's see how that works out.


----------



## luckylove

Compass Rose said:


> We live in Florida, where everyone seems to be flocking to .. even though anyone arriving on a plane has to self-isolate for 14 days.  Let's see how that works out.



I don't know that most can be trusted to self isolate. I saw a report that some passengers arriving in Florida were not even aware of the order to self isolate. Meanwhile, in many resort areas, the "evacuees" can't be bothered to obey social distancing and are throwing large parties. There needs to be more of a coordinated effort of government to inform evacuees of the orders in place that they are expected to follow should they flee... This is at a minimum. Florida may be the next epicenter due to the massive influx. The Governor is quite concerned about new seeding as a result.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

In my opinion, anyone who is partying in a group should be arrested and held without bail.


----------



## Charles

sdkitty said:


> I heard something like that was being sold....makes sense......buying and installing a bidet is not a small thing, esp if you're paying a plumber by the hour



There are add on bidet attachments which only require a wrench to install.  Takes all of 10 minutes.


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> I don't know that most can be trusted to self isolate. I saw a report that some passengers arriving in Florida were not even aware of the order to self isolate. Meanwhile, in many resort areas, the "evacuees" can't be bothered to obey social distancing and are throwing large parties. There needs to be more of a coordinated effort of government to inform evacuees of the orders in place that they are expected to follow should they flee... This is at a minimum. Florida may be the next epicenter due to the massive influx. The Governor is quite concerned about new seeding as a result.



Does anyone know why people are still allowed to fly? I thought all flights unless emergencies had been canceled.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Tootsie17 said:


> Does anyone know why people are still allowed to fly? I thought all flights unless emergencies had been canceled.


In the U.S., domestic travel has not been banned or federally regulated. Even the CDC has been reluctant to outright say that domestic travel is dangerous (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-in-the-us.html). Carriers may shut down flights because it's not profitable to operate mostly empty planes (https://www.cnet.com/news/us-airlin...-domestic-flight-shutdown-due-to-coronavirus/), but there is no ban or restrictions.


----------



## rutabaga

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> In my opinion, anyone who is partying in a group should be arrested and held without bail.



Jails are now releasing non-violent offenders in order to prevent overcrowding and the spread of the virus.Several LEOS and inmates have tested positive already.


----------



## rutabaga

redney said:


> California is on lockdown. In my area we are seeing license plates from CA, WA, AZ, TX. My friend from Nantucket is seeing license plates from NY, CT, NH, OH, IL and probably more.



Don't know where in CA you are, but here in the Bay Area we see tons of out of state plates because so many people move here for jobs.

I'm concerned about people going to their vacation homes in remote areas and seeding the virus there... where there are fewer hospital beds and the infrastructure is less equipped to handle an outbreak of the virus.


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> Jails are now releasing non-violent offenders in order to prevent overcrowding and the spread of the virus.Several LEOS and inmates have tested positive already.


heard harvey weinstein tested positive


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

i*bella said:


> Jails are now releasing non-violent offenders in order to prevent overcrowding and the spread of the virus.Several LEOS and inmates have tested positive already.



I heard that.  Pick your poison, I guess.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Today’s impact: I’m learning second-hand via speakerphone how companies are coping with the questions of “cleaning” and contracting therefor in the wake of employees and/or tenants testing positive for CovID19. DH is a director of facilities for scores of apt communities of all sizes and designs. Although the communities’ management teams closed their offices, clubhouses and amenities a week ago, all have to be addressed in addition to the tenant(s) residence.


----------



## redney

i*bella said:


> Don't know where in CA you are, but here in the Bay Area we see tons of out of state plates because so many people move here for jobs.
> 
> I'm concerned about people going to their vacation homes in remote areas and seeding the virus there... where there are fewer hospital beds and the infrastructure is less equipped to handle an outbreak of the virus.


I'm in the next state over, in a remote area where many Bay Area people have 2nd homes. You can probably guess now. Locals here are absolutely concerned about our small medical care system becoming overwhelmed with visitors who get sick. Our little hospital has no ICU and the 3 regional medical centers within an hour's drive are already apparently very busy. Lots of 'fights' on social media about if 2nd homeowners and in particular Airbnb guests have the 'right' to be here. It's really sad.


----------



## canto bight

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Today’s impact: I’m learning second-hand via speakerphone how companies are coping with the questions of “cleaning” and contracting therefor in the wake of employees and/or tenants testing positive for CovID19. DH is a director of facilities for scores of apt communities of all sizes and designs. Although the communities’ management teams closed their offices, clubhouses and amenities a week ago, all have to be addressed in addition to the tenant(s) residence.



Yeah, my office was told no when we asked this question a couple of weeks ago and we were enraged.  I seriously hope that this answer changes before we go back whenever that may be.  They say that the virus can only live on surfaces for X amount of days, but we don't really know that.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

canto bight said:


> Yeah, my office was told no when we asked this question a couple of weeks ago and we were enraged.  I seriously hope that this answer changes before we go back whenever that may be.  They say that the virus can only live on surfaces for X amount of days, but we don't really know that.


Cleaning protocols seem to be coming into place, if I’m overhearing correctly. The contractor describes hazmat suits, basically, for dealing with the post-virus cleaning by his people, to keep them safe.


----------



## mzbaglady1

*****Attention***** I just spotted an abundance of toilet tissue at Target they are also changing their return policy for similar items that was being hoarded no returns.  Looks like it might be a slow down somewhat at Costco panic buying I noticed no police cars outside a location that I drive by to control traffic going into the parking lot for Costco.


----------



## Compass Rose

luckylove said:


> I don't know that most can be trusted to self isolate. I saw a report that some passengers arriving in Florida were not even aware of the order to self isolate. Meanwhile, in many resort areas, the "evacuees" can't be bothered to obey social distancing and are throwing large parties. There needs to be more of a coordinated effort of government to inform evacuees of the orders in place that they are expected to follow should they flee... This is at a minimum. Florida may be the next epicenter due to the massive influx. The Governor is quite concerned about new seeding as a result.


I just signed a petition to the Florida Governor to have Florida stay in place.  At the time I signed it yesterday afternoon there were 132,000 signatures.  As of this moment, there are 230,800.  It is pretty scary, but my husband and I have everything we need, we are not hoarding anything, and we can stay put for at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## SakuraSakura

i*bella said:


> I wonder how many of these "excuse me" coughs are interpreted as "gross, they didn't cough into the inside of their elbow" coughs
> 
> That said, most people should know better by now and social distance!



It seems as if you made the assumption that I do not cough properly. It is quite an offensive assumption as I recognise the importance of good hygiene and social distancing. The people who choose to stand too close are not only totally clueless but also incredibly ignorant.


----------



## rutabaga

SakuraSakura said:


> It seems as if you made the assumption that I do not cough properly. It is quite an offensive assumption as I recognise the importance of good hygiene and social distancing. The people who choose to stand too close are not only totally clueless but also incredibly ignorant.



You've misinterpreted my statement. I understand that you clear your throat to get people's attention so they know you're nearby and will social distance. But some ignorant people may assume that you are not covering your cough, just as how I may sniffle from allergies and people assume I'm sick with something worse.


----------



## whateve

chicinthecity777 said:


> Where I am delivery slots are fully booked until next week. So if you run out of food and can't get it delivered on-line, you will need to go to the supermarkets. Yes, a lot of stuff can be ordered on-line but not all. Here the retailers have scaled down range of products available to order on-line so if you have special dietary requirements, then you will need to shop at physical stores. Don't get me wrong, those many people at the store they can't all be with special requirements etc. But my point is rather people can't buy everything on-line _in time_ nowadays. I hate buying from Amazon (I don't want to support their business while they are dodging taxes in my country) but I was desperate to get a box of single use rubber gloves so I ordered a box from them 2 weeks ago. Still hasn't been delivered. I ordered some water filters from them yesterday, delivery date is end of April!


More than half the stuff I ordered to be delivered from instacart a few days ago is now showing as sold out. I don't know if there will be anything I can order in two weeks when I run out of stuff.


----------



## whateve

Alice1979 said:


> I was under the impression that she has been working from home 5 days now. Does she have to go on self isolation?
> 
> Well the governor just mentioned that the apex could be in 2-3 weeks, I guess the worst has yet to come.


Her office had said she had to go in one day a week. Now she says she has to go in when she runs out of work. She said she didn't have any contact with the person who was infected. She isn't going in this week but she doesn't know about next. No one told her to isolate. She and her husband work for the New York government. He gets to stay home all the time. They've been working from home since March 17.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Compass Rose said:


> We live in Florida, where everyone seems to be flocking to .. even though anyone arriving on a plane has to self-isolate for 14 days.  Let's see how that works out.



Sadly some of the cases we have in the city are from people who got back from Florida. They flew there or drove there even when our government basically strongly advised against traveling outside the country.


----------



## whateve

TraceySH said:


> Seriously you must be so incredibly proud. Both in tax tho, what an enormous coincidence. I am sure they are probably like    stop asking me tax questions at family dinners (I would totally empty their brains I actually like    all that stuff!)


My younger daughter fell into it because when she was in college and looking around for a part time job, she worked for H&R Block. That gave her the experience to work for the IRS. She would have stayed there but they make it very difficult to become a permanent employee so she switched to the state for job security. We encouraged her to go for sales tax rather than income because the workflow is steadier.
My older daughter had idea she would end up in tax when she went to law school.


Laneige said:


> The good thing is that their jobs are pretty much protected


I never wanted them to work for the government but now I'm very happy they do. My son is an independent contractor to a startup. His job is precarious. The only good thing is that he has always worked from home.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I finally went outside to get supplies after almost two weeks at home. At my local Duane Reade, there was a line as they were letting in only ten people max in the store at a time. Tape was on the floor to indicate appropriate spaces for the pharmacy, and the pharmacist was meticulously wiping down the counter after each person was paying for medicines. Soap was almost gone, cough syrup was nowhere in sight, and nail polish remover was also gone. Ugh. As I walked home most restaurants were completely closed. So sad.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> My daughter lives in Albany. Her work is making her come on one day a week. One of her coworkers just tested positive.



Oh no, Hopefully she won't get it.


----------



## sdkitty

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally went outside to get supplies after almost two weeks at home. At my local Duane Reade, there was a line as they were letting in only ten people max in the store at a time. Tape was on the floor to indicate appropriate spaces for the pharmacy, and the pharmacist was meticulously wiping down the counter after each person was paying for medicines. Soap was almost gone, cough syrup was nowhere in sight, and nail polish remover was also gone. Ugh. As I walked home most restaurants were completely closed. So sad.


why nail polish remover?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> why nail polish remover?



Nail salons are closed. Have to remove own polish.


----------



## Aimee3

sdkitty said:


> why nail polish remover?


Because all the nail salons are closed and we have no idea when they will reopen.


----------



## melissatrv

I've worked from home for west coast tech companies for over 10 years.  So that has not really changed for me.  Zoom/Teams etc has been part of my daily life forever.  Not complaining but I am a night person, and places like Walmart etc are closing at 6pm.  Hard to get food shopping during work hours.  I wish they would alternate and open later/close later on some days. I do miss going to the gym though. But better to stay home.


----------



## melissatrv

My son's April 11th wedding has been postponed.  Not a national tragedy but they are pretty devastated to have this happen when they are so close to the big day.


----------



## sdkitty

melissatrv said:


> My son's April 11th wedding has been postponed.  Not a national tragedy but they are pretty devastated to have this happen when they are so close to the big day.


my husband's  friend's father-in-law died.  they can't have a funeral.....or maybe a very small one with immediate family


----------



## luckylove

melissatrv said:


> My son's April 11th wedding has been postponed.  Not a national tragedy but they are pretty devastated to have this happen when they are so close to the big day.



I am sorry this special milestone has to be postponed. We have 3 June weddings in the family; I don't know if they will happen.


----------



## luckylove

sdkitty said:


> my husband's father-in-law died.  they can't have a funeral.....or maybe a very small one with immediate family



Oh gosh, I am so very sorry for your loss! Sending prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## sdkitty

luckylove said:


> Oh gosh, I am so very sorry for your loss! Sending prayers and hugs for you and your family.


oops...typo....it's a friend's FIL....but thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Aimee3 said:


> Because all the nail salons are closed and we have no idea when they will reopen.


I don't go to nail salon but I am going to be missing a hair appointment in april.  as a friend said, lots of women are gonna be walking around with long roots, unkept nails, messy brows, etc.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> heard harvey weinstein tested positive



As long as he didn’t infect anyone else, that’s fine.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

We got hit AGAIN because people were NOT following the social distancing!!!! Still eating in food court's with NO  social distancing at all!! Now all banned, along with nail & beauty salons. Stage 3 will come into place (could be just days or only one day away) where ALL Retail stores will have to close, leaving only supermarkets, pharmacies, doctors, vets & newsagents open.

Thank you to ALL the f**king people who simply didn't GAF & now those of us that were doing the right thing are now paying the price for your selfishness & ignorance! Nearly another one million people lost their jobs at midnight last night.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sdkitty said:


> I don't go to nail salon but I am going to be missing a hair appointment in april.  as a friend said, lots of women are gonna be walking around with long roots, unkept nails, messy brows, etc.



For people who want their hair colored, ask your hair dresser if he/she will make you a "root touch up" kit to use at home. My hair dresser is doing this for her clients. We can pay over the phone and pick it up curbside at her shop. I thought it was a great idea. When my roots show up more I will do this.


----------



## limom

fabuleux said:


> Then I don’t understand why SAHMs with kids at school claim they work just as hard as moms who hold one or two jobs on top of their other obligations. I read this on TPF on a regular basis and it puzzles me.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Au piquet!


----------



## nycmamaofone

sdkitty said:


> I don't go to nail salon but I am going to be missing a hair appointment in april.  as a friend said, lots of women are gonna be walking around with long roots, unkept nails, messy brows, etc.



Ha ha I saw on Facebook someone saying that we’re four weeks away from learning everyone’s real hair color.

I’m in need of a roots touch up but luckily I bought some store bought ones a while ago. I’ve never done my own roots so a little worried how that will be. In the meantime I use mascara to touch up my roots since I have black hair.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My DD just found out schools in Oakland, CA, and I'm sure the entire Bay Area, will be closed at this point until May 4th. Initially on March 13th schools were going to be closed until April 6th.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I got some 100 % acetone remover I have gel nails and get them done every two weeks my nails grow fast so I can’t stretch it. I’m going to remove them today because they are starting to lift and I don’t want to have a extra place germs could hide on me. Our state imposed a two week lockdown but I anticipate it to last a lot longer than that.


----------



## fabuleux

limom said:


> Au piquet!


----------



## southernbelle43

What part of this do they not understand or is it they don't give a d___ about the rest of the world?  As long as I can party, you can go to heck.  

  You do not have to have a PhD to understand that if we had not gone into this distancing, instead of having 400K plus cases globally with 21,000 dead we could have had 40 million cases and 1.6 million dead.  Or even more.  If I were an employer and saw any of my employees doing this they would never work for me again.


----------



## zen1965

TraceySH said:


> Maybe it's like    @whateve said above, that it only gets real when those around you start to get it or to be exposed. Not sure we live in the most respectful society as it is (just look at twitter or FB or whatever, people are like    pit vipers). I think there's balance between getting out and staying in. My H & I go to jamba each day to get a smoothie and then usually run one errand together - to get pet supplies, something at the pharmacy or grocery store (or for my elderly parents) or the bank etc. But getting out just to get out and "shop" to hoard...I mean, a lot of the people in the USA are showing their a** right now.



I am sorry but I do no see a difference between your actions and those of Pew Pew‘s neighbours - daily outings are daily outings. Most likely almost everybody out and about justifies their doing so as „essential“.


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> I don't go to nail salon but I am going to be missing a hair appointment in april.  as a friend said, lots of women are gonna be walking around with long roots, unkept nails, messy brows, etc.


Yep saw my brows yesterday and busted out laughing cuz they literaly resembled mini-curtains


----------



## limom

Are turbans hot or not?


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> I'm in the next state over, in a remote area where many Bay Area people have 2nd homes. You can probably guess now. Locals here are absolutely concerned about our small medical care system becoming overwhelmed with visitors who get sick. Our little hospital has no ICU and the 3 regional medical centers within an hour's drive are already apparently very busy. Lots of 'fights' on social media about if 2nd homeowners and in particular Airbnb guests have the 'right' to be here. It's really sad.


We’re dealing with the same scenario up here in my little mountain resort community. City folk are coming up to their weekend homes to avoid the craziness of the city. I mean, I get it, and it’s well within their rights to hunker down in their “cabins” (3000 sq.ft mansions to be more precise), but we have one health care centre, and it’s not a hospital by any means. They treat broken bones etc. there is also absolutely nothing to do here right now. Everything is closed - all the restaurants, bars, lounges, coffee shops, dentist, physio, massage, spas, the community centre (pool/gym/arena), all public parks are closed, the mountain closed for the season two weeks ago, and it snowed on Monday.
I guess if you wanna sit inside for the next few months and you have a nice view from your living room...


----------



## TraceySH

zen1965 said:


> I am sorry but I do no see a difference between your actions and those of Pew Pew‘s neighbours - daily outings are daily outings. Most likely almost everybody out and about justifies their doing so as „essential“.


When you are taking care of elderly people, many times their needs require more support than just my husband's and mine. We try to compact errands for those whom we are volunteering for to help so that we are not doing the same stores each day. We are also not on shelter in place here, only stay at home, and encouraged by our Governor in CA to get out and walk, exercise, and take care of our seniors.


----------



## rutabaga

TraceySH said:


> When you are taking care of elderly people, many times their needs require more support than just my husband's and mine. We try to compact errands for those whom we are volunteering for to help so that we are not doing the same stores each day. We are also not on shelter in place here, only stay at home, and encouraged by our Governor in CA to get out and walk, exercise, and take care of our seniors.



Um, actually, the CA Governor has the entire state under a shelter-in-place order. You don't need to travel outside of your neighborhood to get exercise, yet I see people driving across town to go to the parks adjacent to my neighborhood to bike and walk their dogs. This is totally unnecessary; it's a "preference" that they want to get fresh air and exercise here. They can get fresh air in their own backyard, balcony, or on their own street even. Same with the people crowding state parks and beaches. Soon you'll see all parks are closed down due to people's inability to follow simple orders, and their selfishness will ruin it for everyone else.

CA citizens are not "encouraged" to get out and walk. We're being told to shelter-in-place and only leave for essential errands like buying food and cleaning supplies for our households and for relatives who may not be able to go to the store themselves. This is a huge difference from your interpretation of the current situation in CA.


----------



## TraceySH

i*bella said:


> Um, actually, the CA Governor has the entire state under a shelter-in-place order. You don't need to travel outside of your neighborhood to get exercise, yet I see people driving across town to go to the parks adjacent to my neighborhood to bike and walk their dogs. This is totally unnecessary; it's a "preference" that they want to get fresh air and exercise here. They can get fresh air in their own backyard, balcony, or on their own street even. Same with the people crowding state parks and beaches. Soon you'll see all parks are closed down due to people's inability to follow simple orders, and their selfishness will ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> CA citizens are not "encouraged" to get out and walk. We're being told to shelter-in-place and only leave for essential errands like buying food and cleaning supplies for our households and for relatives who may not be able to go to the store themselves. This is a huge difference from your interpretation of the current situation in CA.


Not true at all. We are still stay at home not shelter in place. If you are in LA or SF you are shelter in place but not us. Here is directly from the Governor's site as of 2 minutes ago -


----------



## rutabaga

TraceySH said:


> Not true at all. We are still stay at home not shelter in place. If you are in LA or SF you are shelter in place but not us. Here is directly from the Governor's site as of 2 minutes ago -



Stay at home, shelter in place... same thing, different name. The screenshot you posted also states to exercise in local neighborhoods.

California's stay at home order:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/us/coronavirus-california-stay-at-home-order.html

COVID-19 CA website, per the CA Dept of Public Health:
https://covid19.ca.gov/stay-home-except-for-essential-needs/


----------



## TraceySH

i*bella said:


> Stay at home, shelter in place... same thing, different name. The screenshot you posted also states to exercise in local neighborhoods.
> 
> California's stay at home order:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/us/coronavirus-california-stay-at-home-order.html
> 
> COVID-19 CA website, per the CA Dept of Public Health:
> https://covid19.ca.gov/stay-home-except-for-essential-needs/



Please read the link you just sent me from The NY Times, that only applies to 7 counties for "shelter in place",  not mine.

We live in a compound with 1000 acres so that is not an issue. This is directly from the governors site, and no stay and home and shelter in place are not the same. Shelter in place is much stricter. Please read the last caption there where it encourages getting outdoors/ going to parks/ hiking. No need to argue with me, that's unproductive. I just get my information directly from the CA official site, so that I remain accurate and within the rules and laws.

*"Does this order affect hiking? State Parks?
No, you may still go outside so long as you practice social distancing of six feet. California State Parks have closed indoor facilities and campgrounds, but depending on the park, some trails and outdoor spaces are still open. Spending time outdoors can lead to a number of overall health and wellness benefits like lessening anxiety, boosting creativity and getting your vitamin D. If you decide to make a trip, remember to keep social distance."*


----------



## whateve

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally went outside to get supplies after almost two weeks at home. At my local Duane Reade, there was a line as they were letting in only ten people max in the store at a time. Tape was on the floor to indicate appropriate spaces for the pharmacy, and the pharmacist was meticulously wiping down the counter after each person was paying for medicines. Soap was almost gone, cough syrup was nowhere in sight, and nail polish remover was also gone. Ugh. As I walked home most restaurants were completely closed. So sad.


I wish they would always do this at the pharmacy counter. I'm always afraid I'll catch something in line at Walmart's pharmacy for prescriptions. I remember once the person right behind me was talking about how sick she was. A few days later I got sick. Maybe I didn't catch it from her but since that was the only place where I know I was in close proximity with a sick person, I think I did.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> I wish they would always do this at the pharmacy counter. I'm always afraid I'll catch something in line at Walmart's pharmacy for prescriptions. I remember once the person right behind me was talking about how sick she was. A few days later I got sick. Maybe I didn't catch it from her but since that was the only place where I know I was in close proximity with a sick person, I think I did.



Going to a pharmacy is a big concern of mine as well. When we changed our health insurance, we were forced to switch to a pharmacy that does not have a drive through. I definitely tell miss that drive up option.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

A friend of my sister's just passed away from it.  This is very scary.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> I've worked from home for west coast tech companies for over 10 years.  So that has not really changed for me.  Zoom/Teams etc has been part of my daily life forever.  Not complaining but I am a night person, and places like Walmart etc are closing at 6pm.  Hard to get food shopping during work hours.  I wish they would alternate and open later/close later on some days. I do miss going to the gym though. But better to stay home.


I think the reduced hours are a bad idea. If they would instead become 24 hour, people could space out their shopping so they wouldn't all be bunched up in line, possibly getting infected.


melissatrv said:


> My son's April 11th wedding has been postponed.  Not a national tragedy but they are pretty devastated to have this happen when they are so close to the big day.


I'm so sorry. I can imagine how bad they feel. 


sdkitty said:


> my husband's  friend's father-in-law died.  they can't have a funeral.....or maybe a very small one with immediate family


That's rough. 


Shopgirl1996 said:


> For people who want their hair colored, ask your hair dresser if he/she will make you a "root touch up" kit to use at home. My hair dresser is doing this for her clients. We can pay over the phone and pick it up curbside at her shop. I thought it was a great idea. When my roots show up more I will do this.


This is a good idea. It's an innovative way to earn some income.


----------



## Compass Rose

lovlouisvuitton said:


> We got hit AGAIN because people were NOT following the social distancing!!!! Still eating in food court's with NO  social distancing at all!! Now all banned, along with nail & beauty salons. Stage 3 will come into place (could be just days or only one day away) where ALL Retail stores will have to close, leaving only supermarkets, pharmacies, doctors, vets & newsagents open.
> 
> Thank you to ALL the f**king people who simply didn't GAF & now those of us that were doing the right thing are now paying the price for your selfishness & ignorance! Nearly another one million people lost their jobs at midnight last night.


I am angry enough to totally agree with you.  The 15 day self quarantine that we are supposed to do is simply not working because a good portion of people do not care at all.  Wait until it gets extended.


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A friend of my sister's just passed away from it.  This is very scary.



 I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luckylove said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.



There have been almost 200 deaths just today in the US.    Whoever says this will be over in a couple weeks is wrong, and I wish he’d quit saying that.  There are too many stupid people who will believe it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A friend of my sister's just passed away from it.  This is very scary.





luckylove said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.


----------



## Storm702

luckylove said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.


I am so sorry. Sending you love, hugs, and praying over your family[emoji173]


----------



## limom

@luckylove and @Hermes Nuttynut 
My sincere condolences


----------



## luckylove

Storm702 said:


> I am so sorry. Sending you love, hugs, and praying over your family[emoji173]



Thank you, my dear. Hugs right back at you, my friend. Stay well!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

limom said:


> @luckylove and @Hermes Nuttynut
> My sincere condolences



It's very kind of you to say that.  Although I don't know this person, it's very scary to have it happening so close.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> @luckylove and @Hermes Nuttynut
> My sincere condolences



Thank you so much, lilmom


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's very kind of you to say that.  Although I don't know this person, it's very scary to have it happening so close.


makes it much more real


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> makes it much more real



Exactly.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Exactly.


even when we see celebs or people in the news diagnosed it makes it more real - compared to hearing numbers


----------



## TC1

RuedeNesle said:


> My DD just found out schools in Oakland, CA, and I'm sure the entire Bay Area, will be closed at this point until May 4th. Initially on March 13th schools were going to be closed until April 6th.


I'm fairly confident there will be no school for the rest of this year. School won't resume until next year..students will be given the grade they had when school closed.


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> Going to a pharmacy is a big concern of mine as well. When we changed our health insurance, we were forced to switch to a pharmacy that does not have a drive through. I definitely tell miss that drive up option.


Same thing for us. The health insurance made us switch to Walmart. Not only do they not have a drive through or delivery, you have to walk through the store to get to the pharmacy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I'm fairly confident there will be no school for the rest of this year. School won't resume until next year..students will be given the grade they had when school closed.


that's what the CA governor said a week or so ago


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sdkitty said:


> even when we see celebs or people in the news diagnosed it makes it more real - compared to hearing numbers



I agree.  So many celebs, and even Prince Charles!


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I agree.  So many celebs, and even Prince Charles!


right....and I saw some celeb chef died on today's news.....don't know him but he was 50 or so ....tough


----------



## RuedeNesle

TC1 said:


> I'm fairly confident there will be no school for the rest of this year. School won't resume until next year..students will be given the grade they had when school closed.


Hi TC1!
We're thinking the same thing.


----------



## missconvy

Well, yesterday I cut my own hair. Not half bad! Hubby is next! Sorry to hairdressers everywhere!


----------



## Pagan

I cut my own bangs, for the first time in 30 years. 

My hairdresser can just fix it whenever. Actually, I think I will take this time to shop around for a new one. It's been coming for awhile, and I think this is it. It's not helping her that she keeps asking to come over to do my hair here. What part of NO ONE IS COMING INTO MY HOME is unclear?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Some of the towns in my area are removing the rims on basketball stands so groups wanting to “shoot some hoops” at the courts won’t gather there.


----------



## whateve

DH spent some time on the phone today trying to explain to the receptionist at his dermatologist's office why he would prefer not to come in. He had a biopsy before this all happened and the appointment was to get the results. It is precancerous. He wanted to find out how long he could afford to wait before getting it frozen off. Eventually they gave him an appointment 3 months from now. I hope that it will be safe to go then.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Our governor announced a shelter in place order effective this Friday at midnight. I stopped by the liquor store after work to pick up beer and wine and there was an absolute tidal wave of people coming in. I work for a med device manufacturer so we have been declared essential and I will not lose my job at this time.

My nerves are fried. I want to use a day or two of PTO for a mental health vacation at home but I have a strong feeling to save all of my PTO. I don't believe we've seen the worst yet in my state. Or in any state for that matter.


----------



## limom

They closed the town beach by me. Literally put on a barrier on the road.
I think next week is going to be tough on LI.
Crossing my fingers, my toes for everybody.


----------



## Tootsie17

OogleAtLuxury said:


> In the U.S., domestic travel has not been banned or federally regulated. Even the CDC has been reluctant to outright say that domestic travel is dangerous (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-in-the-us.html). Carriers may shut down flights because it's not profitable to operate mostly empty planes (https://www.cnet.com/news/us-airlin...-domestic-flight-shutdown-due-to-coronavirus/), but there is no ban or restrictions.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> They closed the town beach by me. Literally put on a barrier on the road.
> I think next week is going to be tough on LI.
> Crossing my fingers, my toes for everybody.


I'm from Long Island.  I can picture the beach roads.   GL to you


----------



## norasmom15

sdkitty said:


> I just ordered HBO.....figured if we have to be home more may as well have something to watch.....lots of old inventory I haven't seen in their made for TV catalog......I watched the first season of Big Little Lies....loved it



If you have the time watch Westworld. HBO is such a tease though they only release on episode/week!
 I've been spoiled by Netflix lol


----------



## sdkitty

norasmom15 said:


> If you have the time watch Westworld. HBO is such a tease though they only release on episode/week!
> I've been spoiled by Netflix lol


hmm....doesnt seem like my type of show but has good cast....watching Sharp Objects last few nights


----------



## keodi

foosy said:


> Do you know why dogs lick their balls?
> Because they can!
> 
> 
> 
> *The problem is two pronged. Yes, people that are fleeing places under lockdown are irresponsible (to say the least), but they are only half the problem. The other half is government. We don't have a unique coherent strategy to deal with the virus, so every governor does what they think is best, and this is how you end up with situations like this.
> 
> Same thing happened in Italy in which the Lombardi region up north was the epicenter. So when they decided to "only lock the north" thousands of people fled to the south bringing the virus with them and helping it spread faster*...


I agree with this...


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> In my opinion, anyone who is partying in a group should be arrested and held without bail.


yep, agreed!


OogleAtLuxury said:


> In the U.S., domestic travel has not been banned or federally regulated. Even the CDC has been reluctant to outright say that domestic travel is dangerous (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-in-the-us.html). Carriers may shut down flights because it's not profitable to operate mostly empty planes (https://www.cnet.com/news/us-airlin...-domestic-flight-shutdown-due-to-coronavirus/), but there is no ban or restrictions.


honestly I wish domestic travel was banned



luckylove said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.


I'm so sorry for your loss



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *There have been almost 200 deaths just today in the US. *   Whoever says this will be over in a couple weeks is wrong, and I wish he’d quit saying that.  There are too many stupid people who will believe it.


This ish is very very scary. I'm appalled at the attitudes of some of our leadership, people are following those same attitudes....just sad really. Hearing my good friend who lives in the epicenter of this pandemic describe her feelings as she sees the Army trucks pass by loaded up with coffins just breaks my heart.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## norasmom15

sdkitty said:


> hmm....doesnt seem like my type of show but has good cast....watching Sharp Objects last few nights


I'll try that one, thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

Pagan said:


> I cut my own bangs, for the first time in 30 years.


I am actually thinking about looking for a video on YouTube for this!!


----------



## Alice1979

whateve said:


> Her office had said she had to go in one day a week. Now she says she has to go in when she runs out of work. She said she didn't have any contact with the person who was infected. She isn't going in this week but she doesn't know about next. No one told her to isolate. She and her husband work for the New York government. He gets to stay home all the time. They've been working from home since March 17.



Glad to hear she didn't have any contact with the infected one, and I hope everything stays okay for her at work if she does have to go in.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not a perfect job but good enough for now. I still have a bit of base coat but I don't want to scrape too much and make them weak. I rather treat them before attempting to use regular polish on them yet. I am glad I didn't get rid of everything I had from when I did my nails.


----------



## whateve

Alice1979 said:


> Glad to hear she didn't have any contact with the infected one, and I hope everything stays okay for her at work if she does have to go in.


Thank you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sigh. Summer Olympics canceled. I always loved the Opening and closing ceremony.


----------



## bag-mania

^ Canceling was the only thing they could do. It’s a shame for all of the athletes who trained so hard so that they would peak this summer. I think they’re hoping to have it next year. 

Being healthy and alive beats winning a medal.


----------



## norasmom15

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4697305
> 
> 
> Not a perfect job but good enough for now. I still have a bit of base coat but I don't want to scrape too much and make them weak. I rather treat them before attempting to use regular polish on them yet. I am glad I didn't get rid of everything I had from when I did my nails.


They look pretty good!
I totally brutalized my nails removing my shallac!


----------



## whateve

We left the house for the first time in 2 weeks. All we did was get gas. DH gets nervous if he doesn't have a full tank. He wore gloves at the pump. There seemed to be the normal amount of cars on the road.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> We left the house for the first time in 2 weeks. All we did was get gas. DH gets nervous if he doesn't have a full tank. He wore gloves at the pump. There seemed to be the normal amount of cars on the road.


Bless you.  You are being good citizens.


----------



## aureliebr

zen1965 said:


> I am sorry but I do no see a difference between your actions and those of Pew Pew‘s neighbours - daily outings are daily outings. Most likely almost everybody out and about justifies their doing so as „essential“.



You took the words out of my mouth!  You're not supposed to be "finding a balance!"  It's a deadly pandemic.  You'll be fine without your Jamba Juice for a few weeks and killing time browsing the drug store for things you don't need.  As someone literally locked inside a tiny apartment in NYC hearing the ambulance sirens 24/7 and watching the city literally die, STAY HOME.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...

My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.

Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.


----------



## Storm702

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...
> 
> My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.
> 
> Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.


I am so sorry for what you're going through right now. Please don't give up hope! I will pray over your family. If you want to talk, PM me. Sending you love[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Tootsie17

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...
> 
> My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.
> Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.


Tomorrow will hopefully be a better day. You and your family have each other for support and that is a blessing. Sending prayers to you.❤❤❤


----------



## Chanbal

luckylove said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.


I'm very sorry for your loss lucklove, stay strong.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...
> 
> My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.
> 
> Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.



I'm sorry Yoshi. Tomorrow will be better I promise. I cry a lot worrying about my mother too (she is nearing 100). I think crying is a good thing. It cleanses the heart and mind. I'm sure your parents are grateful for simply having you around. They may even feel a relief that you are not working so that you can be with them more during this difficult time. I know one 50-something mom who feels that way about her son's presence. She feels tremendous relief just having him nearby. I'm sure your mother feels likewise. Sending love and strength your way....


----------



## Yoshi1296

Storm702 said:


> I am so sorry for what you're going through right now. Please don't give up hope! I will pray over your family. If you want to talk, PM me. Sending you love[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]





Tootsie17 said:


> Tomorrow will hopefully be a better day. You and your family have each other for support and that is a blessing. Sending prayers to you.❤❤❤





BigPurseSue said:


> I'm sorry Yoshi. Tomorrow will be better I promise. I cry a lot worrying about my mother too (she is nearing 100). I think crying is a good thing. It cleanses the heart and mind. I'm sure your parents are grateful for simply having you around. They may even feel a relief that you are not working so that you can be with them more during this difficult time. I know one 50-something mom who feels that way about her son's presence. She feels tremendous relief just having him nearby. I'm sure your mother feels likewise. Sending love and strength your way....



Thank you everyone! I know things will get better, but I just feel so impatient and want things to return back to normal.

I'm definitely a big help at home, but I feel like if I had a job, I would be able to support them through their financial struggles as a result of the coronavirus pandemic. I feel so grateful to be part of a family that is super supportive and gets along (all under one roof) and that is what scares me even more in case we, God forbid, lose someone as a result of this. 

I think im just letting my mind think of the worst case scenario in order to prepare myself which is so detrimental to mental health, but I can't help it. I know so many of us are affected in some way so sending lots of love and prayers your ways as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you everyone! I know things will get better, but I just feel so impatient and want things to return back to normal.
> 
> I'm definitely a big help at home, but I feel like if I had a job, I would be able to support them through their financial struggles as a result of the coronavirus pandemic. I feel so grateful to be part of a family that is super supportive and gets along (all under one roof) and that is what scares me even more in case we, God forbid, lose someone as a result of this.
> 
> I think im just letting my mind think of the worst case scenario in order to prepare myself which is so detrimental to mental health, but I can't help it. I know so many of us are affected in some way so sending lots of love and prayers your ways as well. Thank you so much!


I'm with you there, @Yoshi1296 . I'm trying to cope with the potential loss of my job (no idea if it will actually happen given how we don't know how long this will go on), loss of my gym, loss of all regular activities I enjoy, and some days it's good and some days it's not. I'm trying to stay positive but I need reminders here and there. Today and last night when I woke up in the middle of my sleep, it was particularly bad. 

I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. This will pass, eventually. We have to keep reminding ourselves to stay positive because no matter what we think, we can't change the outcome. But we can change how we cope with it


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> I'm with you there, @Yoshi1296 . I'm trying to cope with the potential loss of my job (no idea if it will actually happen given how we don't know how long this will go on), loss of my gym, loss of all regular activities I enjoy, and some days it's good and some days it's not. I'm trying to stay positive but I need reminders here and there. Today and last night when I woke up in the middle of my sleep, it was particularly bad.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. This will pass, eventually. We have to keep reminding ourselves to stay positive because no matter what we think, we can't change the outcome. But we can change how we cope with it



Thank you for the kind words. Sorry to hear about your job situation and the sleep issues. I've been experiencing the same thing while sleeping as well. But you're right. Positivity is key here.


----------



## arnott

Had my doctor's appointment over the phone today.    Results were all good.   The whole phone appointment lasted less than 7 minutes!


----------



## luckylove

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...
> 
> My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.
> 
> Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.



Yoshi, I am sending you big virtual hugs! Hang in there, my friend. We are living through strange times, but we will get through them. When I have especially tough moments, I find music helps and the various videos posted online spreading hope and sometimes a little cheer. I also love the app "calm" to soothe me. I am learning to find joy in simple things like preparing a meal for my family. There is something therapeutic about cooking to me. Find the things that give you a bit of peace during this time. Wishing you and your family all the best!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It probably doesn’t make you feel much better, but you’re not alone.

Unemployment claims soared to 3.3 million last week, most in history
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/economy/unemployment-benefits-coronavirus/index.html



Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...
> 
> My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.
> 
> Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.


----------



## mrs.JC

mrs.JC said:


> I'm not even scared of the virus. I'm scared of not being able to get food because of people hoarding/everyone emptying shelves from sheer panic. I'm worried about my job possibly being affected.  I'm terrified that we all have to live in this paranoid/fearful state for the foreseeable future.



Following up on an earlier post of mine.

I had a scare on Monday when I accidentally overheard bits and pieces of a phone convo between my boss and corporate on my way to the restroom. I definitely heard the words "layoffs" and "sent home without pay" and my heart sank, knowing we had a department meeting the following day. I really like my job and enjoy the lifestyle/peace of mind it brings me, and I was certain I'd be among those let go due to my newness within the company.

During the meeting, my boss simply announced that starting Wednesday, some of the department would be working from home. He later pulled me inside his office and let me know that due to my excellent performance so far (I breathed a sigh of relief), I was selected to work from home. A couple others in my department are still working at the office and have been told they are under performance review, though...

Business has been slower than usual.  Our state has a shelter-in-place order so many businesses are closed, but we are classified as an essential business because we directly support critical infrastructure. Here's to hoping we can ride through the storm.


----------



## Megs

Hi everyone - checking in with you all and will be in here posting a bit more as well! It's all been so crazy, that's for sure. 

I saw a few pages back some back and forth about how much we should go out when told to stay home versus shelter in place etc. I think it's confusing for everyone. The orders are given but there seems to be quite a bit of leeway, and people will take that opportunity to go out a bit more if they think they are allowed. I personally would love to see a US nationwide shelter in place for a few weeks to really stop the spread of this. Otherwise, it feels like we are just dragging on the inevitable. But I am not an expert in any way, so I am sure there are reasons not to. But I feel like the long spread out version we are all doing will wind up dragging on and on until more places become stricter about our movement outside of our homes. 

I think plenty of people are doing their part, but man, I get pretty frustrated seeing others not doing it. We are lucky we are in Florida where it's warm, so we go for a walk in our neighborhood with the kids. It's our saving grace to get Millie on her scooter and push Vaughn then let him walk a bit each day to feel a bit 'normal' and the kids to get some energy out. We don't see any friends or see any people, always move away if someone is coming. But the other day we were walking and we were visiting our neighborhood duck pond when I saw a gold cart pull up with 6 pre-teen girls inside. They had just driven to Starbucks drivethru and then they were all running around together. They are not sisters and not only are they not old enough to be driving the golf cart by themselves, they were out there with their friends treating this as if it's just spring break. It's not their fault, it's their parents fault. I've seen a LOT of that in our neighborhood, kids still playing together and parents acting like it's spring break. It's selfish and doesn't teach these kids anything, but man for the greater good of all of us, I can't wrap my mind around people not caring about other's health and jobs (because let's face it, the more people act like that and the longer this goes on, the more people will lose their jobs).


----------



## southernbelle43

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm really feeling gloomy this week because of all this...
> 
> My parents own 2 local grocery delis, they are affected tremendously and we are feeling the financial strain already, aside from also being worried about them potentially catching the virus while they are in their 50s. I'm so scared for them right now it is insane. I'm trying to help them as much as possible but my own poor mental health is just preventing me from being motivated to leave my home.
> 
> Aside from that, I've probably mentioned this before, but I have been out of work since late January and this has caused a huge disruption in my job search and interview process. I don't know how long it will be until I can finally get back to work. I'm preparing for the worst, and assuming I won't be able to land a new job perhaps until late late this year. This really really sucks and to be honest I've been crying almost daily about this since Monday. But today, it just feels especially bad.


God bless you. I don't know if you are spiritual, but that is what is keeping a lot of people sane.  Give it a try, a short prayer for comfort and help. I will do the same.  Hugs


----------



## Charles

I just wanted to talk about something I've been seeing lately.  It's the generalized shaming of people who do leave their houses for whatever reason.  First, everyone's area is different.  Right now, NY has 33K cases (Most in NYC).  Florida has 2k.  So NY has 15 times more cases.  If someone is in NYC, it's def not wise to go out in public cause it's a more dense population and your risk is higher.  If you live in a smaller town in Florida, it's much less likely you're at risk cause of the lower and less dense population.  So someone in Ft Lauderdale running to the store, using CDC guidelines to stay safe, won't get sick or get anyone else sick.  And I wanted to reiterate, the CDC has not told people they have to stay inside.  As long as you're being responsible, washing hands, sanitizing, not touching your face, staying away from people, you're simply not going to get sick.  So can we please stop with the shaming of people without knowing their specific situations?  Obviously dumba$$ kids partying in Clearwater Beach deserve ire.  Parents letting their kids play with other kids deserve ire, but someone posting in this thread might not. Someone posting on FB might not.  Shaming doesn't help things and often leads to a greater attitude of defiance and defensiveness.  If you must share your opinion on all this, try to be kind.  I know a lot of people have lost their lives to this, but we're still WAY under the lives lost to the seasonal flu and in many areas, it seems like cases are going down.
Here's the CDC's site on how to stay safe, so people know what to do and what they might not have to do.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prepare/prevention.html
Here's a quick look at the numbers.  China's daily cases have greatly reduced, almost to zero.  Italy's daily cases have started to decline. Germany's daily cases haven't been increasing.
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
Again, if you live in a less densely populated area (which is a very large population of people) and you follow CDC guidelines, you don't have to hole up 24/7 day after day.


----------



## ladysarah

Megs said:


> personally would love to see a US nationwide shelter in place for a few weeks to really stop the spread of this. Otherwise, it feels like we are just dragging on the inevitable


  Yes this is very true. We have three doctors in the family in unrelated fields. They have now switched to supporting us all by working on the COVID  crisis. In the uk we have around 400,000 additional volunteers ( no medical training) who are going to be doing support work like driving people from hospital and making phone calls. The least the rest of us can do is stay at home.


----------



## V0N1B2

Charles said:


> I just wanted to say that as long as most people are vigilant about hand washing/disinfecting, and limiting contact...like we're all currently doing (I hope), this won't be a big deal.  So try not to get worked up or scared.  *As of right now, there's only 10K cases in the US. * The US has 330 million people, so the infected are still SUPER, SUPER low.  A few more days of this and we should be fine.


Seven days later the number is now over 68,000


----------



## QuelleFromage

V0N1B2 said:


> Seven days later the number is now over 68,000


It's actually over 75,000 now.

Edited to add: we know VERY little about asymptomatic carriers, so the poster you quoted saying the infection rate is really low....we don't even know that. We know over 75,000 people have been TESTED and tested positive in the US. And we all know how hard it is to get tested. I'm in lockdown in NY and even roommates of confirmed cases can't get tested until not just ill, but severely ill.


----------



## zen1965

V0N1B2 said:


> Seven days later the number is now over 68,000



You basically took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Swanky

I have a friend who had no problem getting tested here in the Dallas area.  Just waiting for results.  My girlfriend group is having a big group zoom HH tonight because we miss each others faces!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I thought I'd share this TED talk with Bill Gates from yesterday. 51 minutes but very interesting. Gates did a TED talk in 2015 warning us that we were not prepared for a pandemic.


----------



## Charles

V0N1B2 said:


> Seven days later the number is now over 68,000



I'm aware of that.  And as long as most people practice preventative measures, those numbers will be falling in the next week or so. 

Still, that has nothing to do with my post.  Everyone lives in different areas of the countries and deal with different exposure levels.  Let's stop being rude to people who might be less worried about staying inside given their specific environment.
Hell, I had to get something repaired on my car and the garage I went to was requiring people to call and discuss any repairs over the phone.  I didn't even get out of my car.  The receptionist grabbed my card through a crack in my window (she was wearing gloves), wiped it down, and gave it back.  But if I posted "I went out to get something fixed on my car", I'd have people yelling at me for leaving my house.  

Again, while we don't know everything...look to other countries that had cases before us and where they are.  All of them have had lowering case rates over the past few days.


----------



## Swanky

Sharing a good deed. . . 
My friend owns a local restaurant and posted that today from 12-2 they're giving first responders and those in need 250 free lunches that they prepackaged last night.  I love that!


----------



## bisousx

My tolerance for my generation is waning. As each day passes, I feel myself getting more irritated with friends who are passing the time posting selfies and showing their self absorption while our medical professionals are putting themselves at risk everyday without PPE. I haven’t snapped yet, because I still need friends when this is over. Vapid behavior (including my own) didn’t seem like a big deal in normal times, but I can now see myself changing from this crisis.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Addicted to bags said:


> I thought I'd share this TED talk with Bill Gates from yesterday. 51 minutes but very interesting. Gates did a TED talk in 2015 warning us that we were not prepared for a pandemic.




He was also on the episode entitled The Next Pandemic in the series Explained on Netflix.


----------



## V0N1B2

Charles said:


> I'm aware of that.  And as long as most people practice preventative measures, those numbers will be falling in the next week or so.
> 
> Still, that has nothing to do with my post.  Everyone lives in different areas of the countries and deal with different exposure levels.  Let's stop being rude to people who might be less worried about staying inside given their specific environment.
> Hell, I had to get something repaired on my car and the garage I went to was requiring people to call and discuss any repairs over the phone.  I didn't even get out of my car.  The receptionist grabbed my card through a crack in my window (she was wearing gloves), wiped it down, and gave it back.  But if I posted "I went out to get something fixed on my car", I'd have people yelling at me for leaving my house.
> 
> Again, while we don't know everything...look to other countries that had cases before us and where they are.  All of them have had lowering case rates over the past few days.


I wasn’t calling you out Charles, I just remembered last week when you mentioned the numbers and how a week later it has grown exponentially 
However, those numbers aren’t going to fall any time soon, IMO. The US hasn’t come close to reaching its peak just yet.


----------



## GhstDreamer

V0N1B2 said:


> I wasn’t calling you out Charles, I just remembered last week when you mentioned the numbers and how a week later it has grown exponentially
> However, those numbers aren’t going to fall any time soon, IMO. The US hasn’t come close to reaching its peak just yet.


Agree and I don't think we can use China as an example of when the number of cases peaked and fell because the government was able to enact very draconian measures on its citizens. I have a friend who has relatives close to Wuhan and their town was a literal ghost town  Measures that other countries like Italy, Spain, USA and Canada can't or won't do. I think it may be better to do a projection by observing Italy and Spain. Hong Kong, Taiwan and Singpore had such low cases because of their ability to respond to the pandemic early - they learned their lesson from SARS. They were supposed to be the 3 hardest hit regions but not.


----------



## chicinthecity777

V0N1B2 said:


> However, those numbers aren’t going to fall any time soon, IMO. The US hasn’t come close to reaching its peak just yet.


Agreed! Here in Europe, the numbers in Italy and Spain haven't really be falling steadily. And they are apparently 2 weeks ahead of us. Anybody who thinks this is going to be over in a couple of weeks will be in it for a massive shock!


----------



## Yoshi1296

luckylove said:


> Yoshi, I am sending you big virtual hugs! Hang in there, my friend. We are living through strange times, but we will get through them. When I have especially tough moments, I find music helps and the various videos posted online spreading hope and sometimes a little cheer. I also love the app "calm" to soothe me. I am learning to find joy in simple things like preparing a meal for my family. There is something therapeutic about cooking to me. Find the things that give you a bit of peace during this time. Wishing you and your family all the best!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It probably doesn’t make you feel much better, but you’re not alone.
> 
> Unemployment claims soared to 3.3 million last week, most in history
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/economy/unemployment-benefits-coronavirus/index.html





southernbelle43 said:


> God bless you. I don't know if you are spiritual, but that is what is keeping a lot of people sane.  Give it a try, a short prayer for comfort and help. I will do the same.  Hugs



Thanks everyone for the kind words, I am definitely looking to other things to distract me from the negative. I have been cooking quite a lot, baking, listening to music. But there is only so much we can do I feel. I've been saying prayers endlessly and do feel some hope. But ultimately most of the hope is just gone for me. I have a few video call interviews going on, so I hope something comes out of it but not sure. 

And I know I'm not alone for sure, but I'm not even eligible for unemployment, which is such a bummer. But I feel bad because I obviously don't want to make this about me especially since so many people have been affected. This all sucks, it just really really sucks.

Today, we shuttered our stores indefinitely. It is definitely going to put a strain on us, but it is for the best, our health is what matters right now.

Thanks again everyone, sending lots of good vibes and well wishes your way.


----------



## arnott

Went to Superstore today.   Had to line up just to go in because they are limiting the number of people shopping at a time.  The have recently installed Plexiglass to protect the Cashiers!


----------



## Lilybarb

[QUOTE="chicinthecity777, post: 33698952, member: 205452"Anybody who thinks this is going to be over in a couple of weeks will be in it for a massive shock![/QUOTE]
I watched a video on JAMA (Journal of the American Medical Association) last night that spoke about the possibility of large crowds not being allowed until fall. Of course they did not include a crystal ball but.... 
Also on an entry re: heart disorders & coronavirus. At first they thought some corona patients who fell ill already had underlying heart conditions contributing to their death. What they have found is that the virus is actually damaging the heart but they do not know how it is doing this. Example...Some patients develop tachycardia, recover from the virus, yet remain with tachycardia. 
The JAMA's coverage of Covid19 is quite interesting. I almost wish I had a medical background so that I could get even more from it.
Today in GA the Gov. announced schools will be closed through April 24.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

There are photos of refrigerated trucks pulled up to the loading docks of hospitals to load bodies onto because the morgues are full.   It is shocking to see them.


----------



## southernbelle43

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There are photos of refrigerated trucks pulled up to the loading docks of hospitals to load bodies onto because the morgues are full.   It is shocking to see them.


In what country?  Italy?


----------



## Chanbal

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There are photos of refrigerated trucks pulled up to the loading docks of hospitals to load bodies onto because the morgues are full.   It is shocking to see them.


Is this in Italy? It is very sad to see so much suffering.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## chicinthecity777

For those who are wondering what's the restrictions of movement in Italy and Spain. They are completely locked down since about 2 weeks ago. All non-essential businesses have closed. No cafe, no restaurant, nightclubs, cinemas, theaters etc. Nothing apart from grocery stores, supermarkets and pharmacies. Police are patrolling the street and people are being fined if they are outside without a legitimate reason. Yet their numbers are not failing but continue to increase. I think France is doing the same and UK started this Tuesday. It will not go away if people just go out as they please! So please stop going outside unless you absolutely have to. It will save lives!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

southernbelle43 said:


> In what country?  Italy?





Chanbal said:


> Is this in Italy? It is very sad to see so much suffering.



New York City.  Here's a link.  It's very upsetting, so don't open the link if it would bother you.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/us/makeshift-morgues-coronavirus-new-york/index.html


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> [QUOTE="chicinthecity777, post: 33698952, member: 205452"Anybody who thinks this is going to be over in a couple of weeks will be in it for a massive shock!


I watched a video on JAMA (Journal of the American Medical Association) last night that spoke about the possibility of large crowds not being allowed until fall. Of course they did not include a crystal ball but....
Also on an entry re: heart disorders & coronavirus. At first they thought some corona patients who fell ill already had underlying heart conditions contributing to their death. What they have found is that the virus is actually damaging the heart but they do not know how it is doing this. Example...Some patients develop tachycardia, recover from the virus, yet remain with tachycardia.
The JAMA's coverage of Covid19 is quite interesting. I almost wish I had a medical background so that I could get even more from it.
Today in GA the Gov. announced schools will be closed through April 24.[/QUOTE]



 I also read that on the scanners, there were lesions on the lungs.
This leads me to believe that long term, one could possibly develop some type of lung disorder.(I am not a health professional but I am highly hypochondriac).
I am also wondering if the virus will stay dormant in the body much like the chicken pox for instance.....
Can you share the video?
@Lilybarb


----------



## chicinthecity777

I for one welcome this:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52053527


----------



## mdcx

Does anyone else have friends that think everyone is overreacting? Comments like “we still need to keep the economy going” etc in response to suggestions of more shut downs and people staying home.
I hear a few condescending comments like this and wonder “do you think for yourself at all?” It’s shifted my opinion of certain friends, sorry to say.
We are trying to stay home except for essential shopping.


----------



## southernbelle43

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else have friends that think everyone is overreacting? Comments like “we still need to keep the economy going” etc in response to suggestions of more shut downs and people staying home.
> I hear a few condescending comments like this and wonder “do you think for yourself at all?” It’s shifted my opinion of certain friends, sorry to say.
> We are trying to stay home except for essential shopping.


Thank you for being a good citizen.  I fear some people just cannot face reality, too scared. I am sorry for them because if this hits someone they love and ends tragically they will be forever guilt ridden.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chicinthecity777 said:


> I for one welcome this:
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52053527



I’d like to see more of this in the US.


----------



## bag-mania

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else have friends that think everyone is overreacting? Comments like “we still need to keep the economy going” etc in response to suggestions of more shut downs and people staying home.
> I hear a few condescending comments like this and wonder “do you think for yourself at all?” It’s shifted my opinion of certain friends, sorry to say.
> We are trying to stay home except for essential shopping.



Today the US passed both China and Italy in total confirmed cases. I can’t understand anyone not believing it is serious at this point.


----------



## meepabeep

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else have friends that think everyone is overreacting? Comments like “we still need to keep the economy going” etc in response to suggestions of more shut downs and people staying home.
> I hear a few condescending comments like this and wonder “do you think for yourself at all?” It’s shifted my opinion of certain friends, sorry to say.
> We are trying to stay home except for essential shopping.



Yeah, I know people like that. My opinion of them has definitely changed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There are photos of refrigerated trucks pulled up to the loading docks of hospitals to load bodies onto because the morgues are full.   It is shocking to see them.





southernbelle43 said:


> In what country?  Italy?





Chanbal said:


> Is this in Italy? It is very sad to see so much suffering.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> New York City.  Here's a link.  It's very upsetting, so don't open the link if it would bother you.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/us/makeshift-morgues-coronavirus-new-york/index.html



I am about 1 mile away from that hospital. I spoke with a friend who works there. It is bad.


----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


> I watched a video on JAMA (Journal of the American Medical Association) last night that spoke about the possibility of large crowds not being allowed until fall. Of course they did not include a crystal ball but....
> Also on an entry re: heart disorders & coronavirus. At first they thought some corona patients who fell ill already had underlying heart conditions contributing to their death. What they have found is that the virus is actually damaging the heart but they do not know how it is doing this. Example...Some patients develop tachycardia, recover from the virus, yet remain with tachycardia.
> The JAMA's coverage of Covid19 is quite interesting. I almost wish I had a medical background so that I could get even more from it.
> Today in GA the Gov. announced schools will be closed through April 24.





 I also read that on the scanners, there were lesions on the lungs.
This leads me to believe that long term, one could possibly develop some type of lung disorder.(I am not a health professional but I am highly hypochondriac).
I am also wondering if the virus will stay dormant in the body much like the chicken pox for instance.....
Can you share the video?
@Lilybarb[/QUOTE]
I have failed to re-find the proper video - I dump my emails daily as I get daily emails from JAMA. Here is a link (hope it works) - there is just SO much info they post that if you want to keep any particular one better save it then or you may not be able to recall which one it was. Thank God for the brilliant minds working on this. 
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/pages/coronavirus-alert


----------



## Lilybarb

Yoshi1296 said:


> I am about 1 mile away from that hospital. I spoke with a friend who works there. It is bad.


Just beyond sad. So many families grieving...


----------



## Lilybarb

I live in GA but used to lived in Pensacola for several years so I still keep up with news down there.
https://weartv.com/news/local/gulf-...e-in-infant-room-potential-case-in-pre-k-room


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Cleaning protocols seem to be coming into place, if I’m overhearing correctly. The contractor describes hazmat suits, basically, for dealing with the post-virus cleaning by his people, to keep them safe.


To update: A SECOND CONTRACTOR says no issues if cleaning after the several days protocol finds unlikely virus to survive on surfaces. So, we have the hazmat “we all die” bid, and the other end of the spectrum “eh, be reasonable” bid. All safely passed on to corporate, thank you very much!


----------



## MSV0

fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> 
> When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.


I hope your delivery goes smooth and soon you can hold your baby safe and sound.


Yoshi1296 said:


> Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this! But hope you have a happy and healthy delivery!


Hope you have a smooth delivery and soon you will be able to hold your baby safe and sound at home in your arms.


fashionista1984 said:


> I’m expecting my first baby, due date 3/30 and my delivering hospital has banned all visitors and support people.  Children, end of life, and maternity patients can apply on a case by case basis to get an exception but the rules are strict. So after years of infertility, a major gynecological surgery in 2019, seeing fertility specialists, and having a high risk pregnancy,  I will now also have to probably give birth completely alone given I’ve had no major complications thus far. So that’s how COVID-19 is affecting me.
> 
> When I see morons (yes, morons) ignoring our governor’s directions/mandates, and thinking oh this is just a NYC problem, not upstate, I was trying to advise but mostly biting my tongue. Now? They’re not going to get a nice person listening to their BS. Their poor decision making is affecting my life.


Hope you have a smooth delivery and soon you will be able to hold your baby safe and sound at home in your arms.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> Agree and I don't think we can use China as an example of when the number of cases peaked and fell because the government was able to enact very draconian measures on its citizens. I have a friend who has relatives close to Wuhan and their town was a literal ghost town  Measures that other countries like Italy, Spain, USA and Canada can't or won't do. I think it may be better to do a projection by observing Italy and Spain. Hong Kong, Taiwan and Singpore had such low cases because of their ability to respond to the pandemic early - they learned their lesson from SARS. They were supposed to be the 3 hardest hit regions but not.


Italy's healthcare is ranked 2nd in the world, the Us is 18th.


----------



## GhstDreamer

hermes_lemming said:


> Italy's healthcare is ranked 2nd in the world, the Us is 18th.


Sadly I believe US is ranked lower than 18 in terms of quality healthcare.  It could be in terms of lack of affordable access to quality healthcare? This isn't a political statement.


----------



## Lilybarb

@fashionista1984 - I don't watch this thread daily so I just came across your post regarding your delivery date. Such a happy event!   I cannot imagine a better way to spend at-home time! Enjoy your new gift!


----------



## Yoshi1296

GhstDreamer said:


> Sadly I believe US is ranked lower than 18 in terms of quality healthcare.  It could be in terms of lack of affordable access to quality healthcare? This isn't a political statement.



Yup! Also, while our country is big and we have lots of big hospitals, established medical institutions and lots of medical workers, it doesn't mean the individual quality of our healthcare is the same due to traffic, physical accessibility, financial accessibility, and personal identities.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just reading through this thread, would be too much to reply to everyone but just want to let everyone know will be thinking of them during this very strange time. This has affected me in a few ways. First off I have been out of work going on two weeks now and any form of social life I had is now gone as with many. I have Lupus and my husband has asthma and high blood pressure issues so we are both high risk therefore we literally go no where, not even out for food, we have that delivered. I have a baby nephew now but can not spend time with him since cant visit due to risk of being around family who do go out in public still. The worse part of all this though is my mom. My mom has cancer and I was her primary care giver, bringing her to all her appointments, doing her shopping ect and have had to stop. She had to have a procedure done and while this one after several surgeries she already had was minor in comparison she still wanted me to be there with her but I could not because I was not allowed in and also honestly I am staying home so even if I could have gone I really shouldn't have but I just feel terrible not being able to fully support her now. I am also terrified of her getting it. So yep that is what has been going on for me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

SpeedyJC said:


> Just reading through this thread, would be too much to reply to everyone but just want to let everyone know will be thinking of them during this very strange time. This has affected me in a few ways. First off I have been out of work going on two weeks now and any form of social life I had is now gone as with many. I have Lupus and my husband has asthma and high blood pressure issues so we are both high risk therefore we literally go no where, not even out for food, we have that delivered. I have a baby nephew now but can not spend time with him since cant visit due to risk of being around family who do go out in public still. The worse part of all this though is my mom. My mom has cancer and I was her primary care giver, bringing her to all her appointments, doing her shopping ect and have had to stop. She had to have a procedure done and while this one after several surgeries she already had was minor in comparison she still wanted me to be there with her but I could not because I was not allowed in and also honestly I am staying home so even if I could have gone I really shouldn't have but I just feel terrible not being able to fully support her now. I am also terrified of her getting it. So yep that is what has been going on for me.



So sorry to hear about all this. Hope you get through this soon. You are a great person for taking care of your mother and I'm sure she understands as this is for the safety of all of you since you all are high risk. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## doni

SpeedyJC said:


> Just reading through this thread, would be too much to reply to everyone but just want to let everyone know will be thinking of them during this very strange time. This has affected me in a few ways. First off I have been out of work going on two weeks now and any form of social life I had is now gone as with many. I have Lupus and my husband has asthma and high blood pressure issues so we are both high risk therefore we literally go no where, not even out for food, we have that delivered. I have a baby nephew now but can not spend time with him since cant visit due to risk of being around family who do go out in public still. The worse part of all this though is my mom. My mom has cancer and I was her primary care giver, bringing her to all her appointments, doing her shopping ect and have had to stop. She had to have a procedure done and while this one after several surgeries she already had was minor in comparison she still wanted me to be there with her but I could not because I was not allowed in and also honestly I am staying home so even if I could have gone I really shouldn't have but I just feel terrible not being able to fully support her now. I am also terrified of her getting it. So yep that is what has been going on for me.



Feeling for you and your mum. I worry about my dad the most, even though he is fine. He is in one of the worst hit towns in Spain, so total lockdown, and he is really getting lonely, not being able to see his grandchildren for so long, it is hard...

For yourself, please think that worry debilitates the inmune system. I am in favor of putting things in perspective whenever worry and panic starts to set in. I don’t know how old you are, but the mortality rate of the virus is very low on people under 50 even if they have pre existing conditions. Below a certain age, mortality is actually lower than the common flu. And you don’t spend your Winters panicking about the flu. We have asthma in the family (and various immunodeficiencies), and of course it is never good for a respiratory issue, but there is no much evidence so far that it is a major risk factor. Lupus may actually be protective for you if you are taking chloroquine to treat it. Yes, you don’t want to catch this but if you do the chances are you and your husband will be fine and build immunity for the cold season. Do not waste excessive energy worrying.

The worst things about this virus are, first that it is lethal for a segment of the population (even then, most people over 80 do recover from it). For them, it is scary no question. And second the contagion rate and that it has the potential to collapse the health system, as it is already happening in Italy and Spain. And that is bad for everybody.

So someone your age who has not symptoms, even with your inmune issues,  the reason you are being asked to stay at home is _not to protect yourself, but to protect others_. You are doing this for others.

When panic mode strikes, it helps me to think of it this way.


----------



## doni

GhstDreamer said:


> Sadly I believe US is ranked lower than 18 in terms of quality healthcare.  It could be in terms of lack of affordable access to quality healthcare? This isn't a political statement.



My understanding is that the US has a higher number of UCI beds with respirators per capita than Italy or Spain which is what matters most here, even if its health system is, all factors considered, worse, also because there is no universal coverage.

In this the US is lucky to be so low density (like Germany, relative to European standards). In Italy, when you calculate beds necessary for the population, you look at where that population lives, and because everybody lives together, and the distances are not long, you don’t need that many beds to cover the normal needs of the population. You tend to have big hospitals that cater for a whole region. In the US you need to have beds all over the place, because the distances are so big. So most of the beds are actually unused most of the time, but need to be there just in case. That’s why the worst hit places, in terms of collapse of the health system, are going to be places like NY, which I understand is already struggling.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> My understanding is that the US has a higher number of UCI beds with respirators per capita than Italy or Spain which is what matters most here, even if its health system is, all factors considered, worse, also because there is no universal coverage.
> 
> In this the US is lucky to be so low density (like Germany, relative to European standards). In Italy, when you calculate beds necessary for the population, you look at where that population lives, and because everybody lives together, and the distances are not long, you don’t need that many beds to cover the normal needs of the population. You tend to have big hospitals that cater for a whole region. In the US you need to have beds all over the place, because the distances are so big. So most of the beds are actually unused most of the time, but need to be there just in case. That’s why the worst hit places, in terms of collapse of the health system, are going to be places like NY, which I understand is already struggling.


Did Spain start transporting patients from point A to point B?
The saddest part on the news in Spain, is the the fact that seniors are found alone without social support. 
What is going on with our society that we abandon our elders, nowadays?(everywhere btw, not just Spain)
The US health system’s deficiency worst part is the difference of care between racial and economic stratas, imho.
African American women die more giving birth and when they have breast cancer than Caucasian women  for example.
Anyways....


----------



## doni

limom said:


> Did Spain start transporting patients from point A to point B?
> The saddest part on the news in Spain, is the the fact that seniors are found alone without social support.
> What is going on with our society that we abandon our elders, nowadays?(everywhere btw, not just Spain)
> The US health system’s deficiency worst part is the difference of care between racial and economic stratas, imho.
> African American women die more giving birth and when they have breast cancer than Caucasian women  for example.
> Anyways....


I doubt there is a Western country where the old are more protected than in Spain to be honest. Both by the social security system and the still very strong family culture.
Both Italy and Spain are in the top 5 countries for life expectancy. Meaning they have a large and thriving older population.

In fact, one factor that contributed to the numbers was that when the schools closed and before the lockdown, grandparents took care of the kids, as they usually do in Spain. If you compare the percentage of people over 60 infected with the virus in Spain it is so much higher than in Germany for example. This is explained by the fact that in Spain the old have lot of contact with the young (who are the main spreaders).

Right now, family cannot visit the old, whether they are in residences or at their own home, because of the contagion risk. So even if you check in by other means, the fact is they are on their own, for their own safety. Take my father, a widower. My sister’s family had midday lunch with him every single day. Most nights, one of the grandchildren stayed the night. Now all that is gone.

Then there are care homes for the elderly that are overwhelmed by the epidemic and yes, probably not properly managed, with staff that might have also gone on panic mode, that is not clear. In one they had 20 deaths in one day... One has to realize that many very old people die within hours of showing symptoms of kidney failure. In Spain most of the elderly who are in care homes is because they are not in the best of health. And in Madrid at this point the situation is pretty chaotic, and tragic.


----------



## Mrs.Z

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else have friends that think everyone is overreacting? Comments like “we still need to keep the economy going” etc in response to suggestions of more shut downs and people staying home.
> I hear a few condescending comments like this and wonder “do you think for yourself at all?” It’s shifted my opinion of certain friends, sorry to say.
> We are trying to stay home except for essential shopping.


I happen to think for myself and I think we do need to keep the economy going.  Total economic collapse has far reaching ramifications, including massive health and safety issues.


----------



## limom

Mrs.Z said:


> I happen to think for myself and I t*hink we do need to keep the economy going.*  Total economic collapse has far reaching ramifications, including massive health and safety issues.


I agree 100% however, we also need to observe strict hygiene.
It does not have to be mutually exclusive, imho.


----------



## Lilybarb

Anyone with a medical background on the thread? I found this re: masks on Quora & made a screenshot. I normally use the paper mask, the one that's white on one side, blue on the other, & it has always been my understanding that if you wear one color (have to read the box each time) on the outside it protects others from you, if you wear the other color on the outside it protects you from others. Of course "they" say anything is better than nothing.
I have a box of 3M N95 & wore one yesterday for less than 5 minutes, during which my face began burning & itching, continuing to do so after the mask was removed. As soon as I got home I couldn't wait to shower my face with cold water to alleviate the itch. I looked up the mask & allergic reactions & it appears it does cause issues for a minority. Guess I'm in that unlucky group. I am on biologics which affect immunity, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, mild lupus, hbp, liver damage from cholesterol med. (Sorry tmi I know.)  Is there anything I can do to block that reaction to the N95?


----------



## Tootsie17

SpeedyJC said:


> Just reading through this thread, would be too much to reply to everyone but just want to let everyone know will be thinking of them during this very strange time. This has affected me in a few ways. First off I have been out of work going on two weeks now and any form of social life I had is now gone as with many. I have Lupus and my husband has asthma and high blood pressure issues so we are both high risk therefore we literally go no where, not even out for food, we have that delivered. I have a baby nephew now but can not spend time with him since cant visit due to risk of being around family who do go out in public still. The worse part of all this though is my mom. My mom has cancer and I was her primary care giver, bringing her to all her appointments, doing her shopping ect and have had to stop. She had to have a procedure done and while this one after several surgeries she already had was minor in comparison she still wanted me to be there with her but I could not because I was not allowed in and also honestly I am staying home so even if I could have gone I really shouldn't have but I just feel terrible not being able to fully support her now. I am also terrified of her getting it. So yep that is what has been going on for me.


I am in the same predicament with my 84-year-old mother as well.  It is so frustrating, but there is nothing I can do.  I still drive her to her doctor's appointments, but I sit in the waiting room.  Sending you prayers and hang in there, and so will I.


----------



## etk123

Lilybarb said:


> Anyone with a medical background on the thread? I found this re: masks on Quora & made a screenshot. I normally use the paper mask, the one that's white on one side, blue on the other, & it has always been my understanding that if you wear one color (have to read the box each time) on the outside it protects others from you, if you wear the other color on the outside it protects you from others. Of course "they" say anything is better than nothing.
> I have a box of 3M N95 & wore one yesterday for less than 5 minutes, during which my face began burning & itching, continuing to do so after the mask was removed. As soon as I got home I couldn't wait to shower my face with cold water to alleviate the itch. I looked up the mask & allergic reactions & it appears it does cause issues for a minority. Guess I'm in that unlucky group. I am on biologics which affect immunity, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, mild lupus, hbp, liver damage from cholesterol med. (Sorry tmi I know.)  Is there anything I can do to block that reaction to the N95?


Please donate your N95 masks to a healthcare facility, where covid patients are coughing directly in the faces of drs and nurses caring for them without the proper protective gear. General public is not meant to be using N95s at this time. High risk individuals should be self isolating and practicing proper hygiene to reduce risk.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ladysarah

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I ve been getting weird emails from people claiming that I ve applied for a loan which has been approved, I won a huge price, stacks of inexpensive masks, toilet tolls, antiseptic wash supplies, etc, to be bought at rock bottom prices and delivered immediately. Unfortunately a situation like this, sometimes brings the worse in people and fraud cases increase tenfold. Everyone be vigilant without submitting to paranoia.


----------



## Chanbal

GhstDreamer said:


> Agree and I don't think we can use China as an example of when the number of cases peaked and fell because the government was able to enact very draconian measures on its citizens. I have a friend who has relatives close to Wuhan and their town was a literal ghost town  Measures that other countries like Italy, Spain, USA and Canada can't or won't do. I think it may be better to do a projection by observing Italy and Spain. Hong Kong, Taiwan and Singpore had such low cases because of their ability to respond to the pandemic early - they learned their lesson from SARS. They were supposed to be the 3 hardest hit regions but not.


China started reporting their cases late. More transparency could have saved more lives IMO. 
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/08/opinions/coronavirus-bociurkiw/index.html


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My dearest friend just sent this to me, and I figured we could all use a little levity.  Enjoy.


----------



## Charles

V0N1B2 said:


> I wasn’t calling you out Charles, I just remembered last week when you mentioned the numbers and how a week later it has grown exponentially
> However, those numbers aren’t going to fall any time soon, IMO. The US hasn’t come close to reaching its peak just yet.



I never said numbers wouldn't be going up.  I just said hopefully they'll start slowing/reducing over the next week or so.  And yes, I think the DAILY cases will start falling soon.  China started seeing a growth in cases in late Dec.  It's late March, and if you believe their numbers, their new cases are almost nil.  So basically 3 months.  In the US the first cases were in Late Jan.  Hopefully things will start slowing soon and lower to nil in the next month or so when we hit the 3 month mark.  If you don't want to use China, look at Italy.  They got their first case after the US and at this point, their daily cases aren't increasing.
With that being said, I'm very much concerned about NY.  Last I checked, they had 45% of all US cases.  That's crazy!  They need legitimate help and it doesn't look like they're getting it.


----------



## TC1

Tootsie17 said:


> I am in the same predicament with my 84-year-old mother as well.  It is so frustrating, but there is nothing I can do.  I still drive her to her doctor's appointments, but I sit in the waiting room.  Sending you prayers and hang in there, and so will I.


I don't think it's recommended to take anyone out to an appointment unless absolutely necessary. Can they be rescheduled?


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> I don't think it's recommended to take anyone out to an appointment unless absolutely necessary. Can they be rescheduled?


DH had an appointment with his cardiologist next Monday. He called the office and told him that under no circumstances would he jeopardize his health by coming in. The cardiologist agreed to do the appointment over the phone. He won't be able to take his blood pressure or listen to his heart. Apparently, this cardiologist, who is over 65, has only agreed to do phone appointments for a few patients. The rest he is still requiring to come to the office.

He also had an appointment with a dermatologist. They gave him his biopsy results over the phone and set an appointment for 3 months from now for treatment. Hopefully, if we are still isolating then, it will be safe to postpone it further.

What I'm noticing is that the patient has to be proactive to protect his own health. Many of these doctor's offices are continuing to operate as usual.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Anyone with a medical background on the thread? I found this re: masks on Quora & made a screenshot. I normally use the paper mask, the one that's white on one side, blue on the other, & it has always been my understanding that if you wear one color (have to read the box each time) on the outside it protects others from you, if you wear the other color on the outside it protects you from others. Of course "they" say anything is better than nothing.
> I have a box of 3M N95 & wore one yesterday for less than 5 minutes, during which my face began burning & itching, continuing to do so after the mask was removed. As soon as I got home I couldn't wait to shower my face with cold water to alleviate the itch. I looked up the mask & allergic reactions & it appears it does cause issues for a minority. Guess I'm in that unlucky group. I am on biologics which affect immunity, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, mild lupus, hbp, liver damage from cholesterol med. (Sorry tmi I know.)  Is there anything I can do to block that reaction to the N95?


Thanks for posting. In February when we were in Las Vegas, I saw someone wearing the Pitta mask. As far as I know there isn't much of a pollen problem inside a casino. She did look cool and mysterious though.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Yoshi1296 said:


> So sorry to hear about all this. Hope you get through this soon. You are a great person for taking care of your mother and I'm sure she understands as this is for the safety of all of you since you all are high risk. Sending good vibes your way.



Thank you.



doni said:


> Feeling for you and your mum. I worry about my dad the most, even though he is fine. He is in one of the worst hit towns in Spain, so total lockdown, and he is really getting lonely, not being able to see his grandchildren for so long, it is hard...



Thank you. Hope your dad stays well.


----------



## SpeedyJC

TC1 said:


> I don't think it's recommended to take anyone out to an appointment unless absolutely necessary. Can they be rescheduled?



I was really annoyed that my mom was told she had to go see her doctor to discuss her cancer treatments when the entire appointment could have been done over the phone. I asked why they would not just let her do it over the phone and all they said was nope she has to come in. No testing was done, she just talked to the doctor and left but why risk it with people who have cancer?


----------



## tinybutterfly

It must be really, really scary for those of you who live in very densely populated areas. It is scary for all of us, but especially for you all, because you are surrounded by so many people all of the time.

I HAD to go out everyday for the past three days. Family emergency that required an ER visit, pick up at the hospital after an overnight stay, then a necessary medication run. She had to have the medication asap or could suffer kidney damage, so no getting it in the mail. The pharmacy, Walmart, is in the center of the store, as a previous poster mentioned. No drive-thru, no delivery, no meet you at the door with the prescription, although they are starting that last procedure next week.

I am home now and hope to stay home. It felt uncomfortable being out. Everyone was very polite and kept their distance. While at Walmart I did look at some of the aisles. No TP or disinfecting household cleaners. One shelf of milk was bare, but there were other brands of milk available. All of the ground beef was gone, some of the lunch meat gone, but in general, the store was well-
stocked. We don't normally shop there, but I will remember this, in case my usual grocery is not as well-stocked next time we have to go shopping, which I hope is not soon.

There are 10 cases in my county. I think near a thousand positive cases in my state. Twenty-four deaths so far. Almost 7,000 tested.


----------



## Tootsie17

TC1 said:


> I don't think it's recommended to take anyone out to an appointment unless absolutely necessary. Can they be rescheduled?


Thanks for the advice and I will talk to my mom.  She recently had a cataract removed from one eye and has a follow-up appointment scheduled. We should be able to re-schedule.


----------



## nycmamaofone

tinybutterfly said:


> It must be really, really scary for those of you who live in very densely populated areas. It is scary for all of us, but especially for you all, because you are surrounded by so many people all of the time.
> 
> I HAD to go out everyday for the past three days. Family emergency that required an ER visit, pick up at the hospital after an overnight stay, then a necessary medication run. She had to have the medication asap or could suffer kidney damage, so no getting it in the mail. The pharmacy, Walmart, is in the center of the store, as a previous poster mentioned. No drive-thru, no delivery, no meet you at the door with the prescription, although they are starting that last procedure next week.
> 
> I am home now and hope to stay home. It felt uncomfortable being out. Everyone was very polite and kept their distance. While at Walmart I did look at some of the aisles. No TP or disinfecting household cleaners. One shelf of milk was bare, but there were other brands of milk available. All of the ground beef was gone, some of the lunch meat gone, but in general, the store was well-
> stocked. We don't normally shop there, but I will remember this, in case my usual grocery is not as well-stocked next time we have to go shopping, which I hope is not soon.
> 
> There are 10 cases in my county. I think near a thousand positive cases in my state. Twenty-four deaths so far. Almost 7,000 tested.



I live in NYC and have left the apartment twice in three weeks. My kids have not left the apartment at all in that time. I’m terrified of them catching something (my little one loves to touch things and her face). It’s insane. When I went out I felt it was so hard to keep a good distance from people—we just have too many people here. I don’t know how people are taking walks daily. It’s too risky.


----------



## lara0112

QuelleFromage said:


> It's actually over 75,000 now.
> 
> Edited to add: we know VERY little about asymptomatic carriers, so the poster you quoted saying the infection rate is really low....we don't even know that. We know over 75,000 people have been TESTED and tested positive in the US. And we all know how hard it is to get tested. I'm in lockdown in NY and even roommates of confirmed cases can't get tested until not just ill, but severely ill.



It is probably prudent to look at cases that areas that are ahead of others, and those show that the spread is wide. They are assuming that in Italy (these numbers are prob a couple of days old), only 10% are tested/confirmed cases of the actual infected (i.e. 75,000 confirmed positive, but from 750,000 infected). that makes the death rate look less disastrous but it also means that the numbers will increase everywhere significantly unless people are diligently following guidelines, are acting responsibly.


in general to some points of this thread:
the seasonal flu example is moot (I used it as well in the beginning) IMO, because the virus is much better known, lots of vaccines have been developed, and the severity is not pushing the absolute boundaries of health care system at the same time. Example: in parts of France, people above the age of 75 can no longer be intubated - they just do not have the equipment. In Germany we made a choice that it won't come to this (currently we actually fly in cases from Italy, Spain and France that can't be treated there anymore), but this scares the crap out of me because my parents are 73. .... 

Also, assuming you follow xyz's guidelines won't get you sick is equally naive: they only know what they know about it, so any change in knowledge may change those guidelines...

to everyone who is a healthcare worker or who has a family member/loved on in such profession: wow, you are amazing people. I can imagine how hard this must be on your family members who are worried about you. I feel absolutely sorry that the system is failing you by not investing enough in making sure you are safe while doing your job (yes, it is hardest for you because you can't really walk away from it) by providing you with the right gear, and by people failing you and not taking it seriously enough to make sure they reduce the strain on you and the hospitals you work in. This is what it is about, as well as making sure the elderly are less impacted upon.

on a side note: we came across an article published in 2007 in a medical journal that clearly stated that the combination of chinese culture liking to eat exotic animals and at the same time the awareness of zoonic viruses being transferred to humans through exotic animals is a ticking time bomb (after the first SARS virus). I assume this wasn't handled properly in terms of transparency from the beginning. Seems sort of ironic that the WHO was commending China for its reaction to the outbreak...


----------



## bag-mania

lara0112 said:


> on a side note: we came across an article published in 2007 in a medical journal that clearly stated that the combination of chinese culture liking to eat exotic animals and at the same time the awareness of zoonic viruses being transferred to humans through exotic animals is a ticking time bomb (after the first SARS virus). I assume this wasn't handled properly in terms of transparency from the beginning. *Seems sort of ironic that the WHO was commending China for its reaction to the outbreak*...



I think that is weird as well. And here when Dr. Li Wenliang tried to get the country to take the virus seriously months ago he was reprimanded by the Chinese government. They forced him to sign a statement calling his warning an "illegal rumor." The poor man died in early February and he should have been hailed as a hero instead of being treated so shabbily by his own government. Who knows how many lives could have been saved if the government hadn't shut down the whistleblowers until it was obvious what they were saying was true?


----------



## Mrs.Z

bag-mania said:


> I think that is weird as well. And here when Dr. Li Wenliang tried to get the country to take the virus seriously months ago he was reprimanded by the Chinese government. They forced him to sign a statement calling his warning an "illegal rumor." The poor man died in early February and he should have been hailed as a hero instead of being treated so shabbily by his own government. Who knows how many lives could have been saved if the government hadn't shut down the whistleblowers until it was obvious what they were saying was true?


Died or was killed?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

Mrs.Z said:


> Died or was killed?



He died from the virus. Or at least that is what the official cause of his death is said to be, but now you've got me wondering.

This article discusses how badly he was treated.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/08/opinions/coronavirus-bociurkiw/index.html


----------



## Lilybarb

etk123 said:


> Please donate your N95 masks to a healthcare facility, where covid patients are coughing directly in the faces of drs and nurses caring for them without the proper protective gear. General public is not meant to be using N95s at this time. High risk individuals should be self isolating and practicing proper hygiene to reduce risk.


Although I completely understand what you're saying, I can't donate them - they are not mine to donate, as my housemate purchased them for the 2 of us. He is in his 70s with lung issues & would hit the roof if I gave these away. Without these, I now have no masks as I only had a minimal number of the paper masks when all hell broke loose & now I can't get them. I HAVE to go to the drugstore when I need refills (no one there is wearing any masks & it is a high traffic store), post ofc to pick up my mail (not daily by no means!). I need to find a protective way that I can wear the N95 without such a skin reaction & _not be judged _by folks who don't know the complete situation.


----------



## Lilybarb

One of my specialty pharmacies sent this video to me today. Just passing along....
https://bioplusrx.com/is-it-safe-to...9040&l=151_HTML&u=1379946&mid=100016590&jb=14


----------



## vinbenphon1

UK Prime Minister has diagnosed positive for covid19.


----------



## Lilybarb

vinbenphon1 said:


> UK Prime Minister has diagnosed positive for covid19.


This is the blonde fellow who spoke from his home yesterday? I'm in US.


----------



## Lilybarb

https://cnn.it/3bwaO1V
Breaking news


----------



## Aimee3

Lilybarb said:


> Although I completely understand what you're saying, I can't donate them - they are not mine to donate, as my housemate purchased them for the 2 of us. He is in his 70s with lung issues & would hit the roof if I gave these away. Without these, I now have no masks as I only had a minimal number of the paper masks when all hell broke loose & now I can't get them. I HAVE to go to the drugstore when I need refills (no one there is wearing any masks & it is a high traffic store), post ofc to pick up my mail (not daily by no means!). I need to find a protective way that I can wear the N95 without such a skin reaction & _not be judged _by folks who don't know the complete situation.


Can you try lining the inside of the mask with either a tissue, paper towel or scarf so that the actual mask isn’t touching your skin but still offering protection?


----------



## Lilybarb

Aimee3 said:


> Can you try lining the inside of the mask with either a tissue, paper towel or scarf so that the actual mask isn’t touching your skin but still offering protection?


THAT is s good idea! Thank you SO much! I shall try it.


----------



## pixiejenna

This weekend will be interesting to how busy work is. My work load has been insane since this started until this week when we had the shelter in place measure become effective. The first few days we were remarkably slower but by Thursday it was picking back up. I was actually surprised when I left work how much traffic there was. I’ve actually been going home early this week because I don’t want to spend any time there I don’t have too and minimize my potential for exposure. I;ve been using vacation to cover my time off I have a ton, and it doesn’t really look like I’ll be going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup! Also, while our country is big and we have lots of big hospitals, established medical institutions and lots of medical workers, it doesn't mean the individual quality of our healthcare is the same due to traffic, physical accessibility, financial accessibility, and personal identities.



Also since my another post of mine was deemed political *(probably political in the eyes of a biased moderator lol)* I just want to reiterate that this is *NOT political*. *It is factual and I provided evidence from reputable non-biased sources to prove it*. We are a big country that is hard to handle. Like a bigger dog is harder to care for than a tiny little puppy. We have *a lot* of other things to worry about since we are so big! We keep feeding money into the healthcare system, but we don't *actually* improve the issues within the system. Like putting a bandaid on a broken leg.

Our country simply prioritizes focusing on other things, further considering the lessons we are learning now with the COVID-19 pandemic, we may have to shift the focus back to healthcare since we are exhausting literally every healthcare related resource we have to bits and we need to restore it back to it's normal self again, with some improvements to prevent it from happening again. Think like if you had this amazing Toyota you drove every day, you hit a big pothole and suffered major damage, and you have to get it repaired to get it up and running again. The toyota is the healthcare system, the driver is all of us lol, and the pothole is the coronavirus, truly f*****g everything up lol, and the repair is what we will have to do to get the healthcare system back to its normal state.

The reason why the US has deprioritized its focus healthcare has a lot of reasons, but one important reason is that our mortality rate is *significantly low*, this makes us think like "oh hey we're doing fine since less people are dying for now, so we don't have to care about healthcare *as much* as other things we need to worry about."  Also, out of pocket costs here are so high, which funds much of the healthcare system. We keep feeding money into the system thinking it will fix itself, but money isn't the solution to the problem, *it is the solution to paying for handbags.*

It's the "_if it ain't broke, don't fix it"_ mentality. Our healthcare was doing fine, hence why priorities shifted, we just didn't really think about something like the COVID-19 pandemic ever happening. We felt that it was running fine on its own as long as money was being thrown into it. But we had our eyes closed while we threw the money at it, not addressing the actual issues and actually making sure that the challenges are addressed and hopefully fixed.

Here are some resources:

https://medium.com/@harsh.singh.cli...ked-worst-in-the-developed-world-1d397cd291c6

https://www.businessinsider.com/us-ranks-27th-for-healthcare-and-education-2018-9

https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...ienced-a-medical-error-in-last-two-years-2016

https://www.apha.org/topics-and-issues/health-rankings

*I highly suggest reading this report from the World Health Organization *which documents how the healthcare systems of the countries are ranked and what key metrics play a role in determining why the specific countries ranked at their numbers.* The World Map is on page 15 and the final ranking list starts on page 18.
*
https://www.who.int/healthinfo/paper30.pdf

*Hope all of this makes sense. Again, not political, these are facts gathered from multiple different resources.*


----------



## tinybutterfly

nycmamaofone said:


> I live in NYC and have left the apartment twice in three weeks. My kids have not left the apartment at all in that time. I’m terrified of them catching something (my little one loves to touch things and her face). It’s insane. When I went out I felt it was so hard to keep a good distance from people—we just have too many people here. I don’t know how people are taking walks daily. It’s too risky.



(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))



lara0112 said:


> to everyone who is a healthcare worker or who has a family member/loved on in such profession: wow, you are amazing people. I can imagine how hard this must be on your family members who are worried about you. I feel absolutely sorry that the system is failing you by not investing enough in making sure you are safe while doing your job (yes, it is hardest for you because you can't really walk away from it) by providing you with the right gear, and by people failing you and not taking it seriously enough to make sure they reduce the strain on you and the hospitals you work in. This is what it is about, as well as making sure the elderly are less impacted upon.



I am not sure the system is failing our healthcare workers by not investing enough...I think it is that the system/government just can't GET the things that are needed. I have read that several companies here in America are switching what they normally manufacture and will begin to manufacture ventilators and masks. 

I live in the USA, I am guessing you do, too? Most of our manufacturing has been moved overseas. I am in my 60s and I remember when America made so many of the items we used daily. Now, we import the majority of our goods, even if they are American companies...they are located overseas. 

Switching gears and manufacturing these needed items here in our own country, will give us access to the things we need more quickly and if we are making these items quickly enough and in large enough amounts, we can ship these things to other countries to help them, too. But...it will take a little time, I am sure, to get things up and going. 

You can't give what you don't have. Right now we don't have the items we need.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It’s definitely affected my lifestyle! Restless, WFH, staying indoors driving me crazy. I hadn’t been on this forum in a long time, and I get on and end up in a stupid online argument! Like really? Plus staying in and spending so much time with my boyfriend (whom I live with) is dangerous. I usually need space and alone time to keep sane (hello introverts!), so it’s a challenge for sure!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Also, I love how the picture of this thread is a bidet [emoji23]


----------



## Lilybarb

Much info coming from JAMA.

http://read.alerts.jamanetwork.com/csb/Public/show/axac-1vsi6e--p9s62-cimf2rp0


----------



## hermes_lemming

Charles said:


> I never said numbers wouldn't be going up. * I just said hopefully they'll start slowing/reducing over the next week or so.  And yes, I think the DAILY cases will start falling soon. .* China started seeing a growth in cases in late Dec.  It's late March, and if you believe their numbers, their new cases are almost nil.  So basically 3 months.  In the US the first cases were in Late Jan. * Hopefully things will start slowing soon and lower to nil in the next month or so when we hit the 3 month mark*.  If you don't want to use China,* look at Italy*.  They got their first case after the US and at this point, their daily cases aren't increasing.
> With that being said, I'm very much concerned about NY.  Last I checked, they had 45% of all US cases.  That's crazy!  They need legitimate help and it doesn't look like they're getting it.


I dont understand why you think this?  We are nowhere near our peak.  In fact the opposite will happen, we will have a surge, not a decrease:
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/28/health/us-coronavirus-weekend-saturday/index.html

You cannot use China nor Italy as a barometer becaue of how they handled the virus 
Re. China: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...coronavirus-they-may-not-work-other-countries
and their respective healthcare. 
Re. Italy: https://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/best-healthcare-in-the-world/


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## etk123

No judgement from me, we all do what we gotta do. Peace and health and stay safe.


----------



## Lilybarb

Our air conditioner has died & will have to be replaced.  How does machinery *know* the worst possible time to act up?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Would anyone like a donut?


----------



## keodi

My mom who's an RN, is having trouble getting tested.  I'm worried


----------



## Cavalier Girl

keodi said:


> My mom who's an RN, is having trouble getting tested.  I'm worried



I'm sorry to here that.  Is she showing symptoms?


----------



## keodi

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm sorry to here that.  Is she showing symptoms?


Yes, she has a really bad sore throat, and a temperature.


----------



## Storm702

keodi said:


> Yes, she has a really bad sore throat, and a temperature.


Praying over your mom now. Sending you love & hugs[emoji173]


----------



## keodi

Storm702 said:


> Praying over your mom now. Sending you love & hugs[emoji173]


Thank you.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

keodi said:


> Yes, she has a really bad sore throat, and a temperature.



I hope your mom is OK.  

It’s VERY annoying that people like Tom Hanks and his wife what’s-her-name, can get tested so quickly, but other people who are not so rich and famous can’t.  In addition, I think it’s completely obnoxious that they broadcast it with smiles on their faces.


----------



## keodi

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> * I hope your mom is OK.  *
> 
> It’s VERY annoying that people like Tom Hanks and his wife what’s-her-name, can get tested so quickly, but other people who are not so rich and famous can’t.  In addition, I think it’s completely obnoxious that they broadcast it with smiles on their faces.


Thank you, I hope so too. I'm surprised  that she is unable to get a test working on the front line..


----------



## Lake Effect

Pagan said:


> I cut my own bangs, for the first time in 30 years.


Thanks! You inspired me to look for a video on YouTube and do mine. They look decent .
Lol the last time I took a  scissors to my hair was circa when Duran Duran was thing . It didn’t end well.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> DH had an appointment with his cardiologist next Monday. He called the office and told him that under no circumstances would he jeopardize his health by coming in. The cardiologist agreed to do the appointment over the phone. He won't be able to take his blood pressure or listen to his heart. Apparently, this cardiologist, who is over 65, has only agreed to do phone appointments for a few patients. The rest he is still requiring to come to the office.
> 
> He also had an appointment with a dermatologist. They gave him his biopsy results over the phone and set an appointment for 3 months from now for treatment. Hopefully, if we are still isolating then, it will be safe to postpone it further.
> 
> What I'm noticing is that the patient has to be proactive to protect his own health. Many of these doctor's offices are continuing to operate as usual.


I have a Derm appointment.  It's a recheck for melanoma.  I was going to cancel but I have small lesion on the same side of my face as the cancer was on so decided I better go.  Really my sister nagged me into it.  I thought since it was very small I could wait but decided better safe than sorry.
I was also going to have blood drawn for routine blood work at the same facility but will probably wait on that.


----------



## sdkitty

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks! You inspired me to look for a video on YouTube and do mine. They look decent .
> Lol the last time I took a  scissors to my hair was circa when Duran Duran was thing . It didn’t end well.


careful - too short bangs are the worst


----------



## Lake Effect

limom said:


> They closed the town beach by me. Literally put on a barrier on the road.
> I think next week is going to be tough on LI.
> Crossing my fingers, my toes for everybody.


I am close with some who is an ER nurse on the South  Shore. She can’t believe how young some of the people are that are dying.


----------



## Swanky

My friend had symptoms and was easily tested in Dallas. Had test Tues night and found out Fri it’s negative. Likely influenza. 
Dallas area not having trouble being tested as long as you have the symptoms.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

sdkitty said:


> careful - too short bangs are the worst


You bet. Def not a good look for me. I’m pleased with how they came out. Even with these little eyebrow trim scissors I used. I may go to the beauty supply shop when this is all over and get an inexpensive pair of the the right scissors/shears.


----------



## sdkitty

Lake Effect said:


> You bet. Def not a good look for me. I’m pleased with how they came out. Even with these little eyebrow trim scissors I used. I may go to the beauty supply shop when this is all over and get an inexpensive pair of the the right scissors/shears.


I have long naturally curly hair.....it's getting really long but probably doesn't matter.  It's in a ponytail most of the time these days


----------



## chicklety

luckylove said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is a rough way to go. My uncle lost his battle against Covid as well. For all the idiots who won't obey CDC guidelines, it gets very real once someone they know is affected.


I am sorry for your loss of your uncle, you have both been on my mind since you first mentioned his situation. Both still in my heart. Take care dear


----------



## luckylove

keodi said:


> Yes, she has a really bad sore throat, and a temperature.



Sending healing prayers your way! I hope she recovers soon!


----------



## luckylove

chicklety said:


> I am sorry for your loss of your uncle, you have both been on my mind since you first mentioned his situation. Both still in my heart. Take care dear



Thank you for your kind words, chicklety. I really appreciate all of the support and thoughtfulness from everybody.


----------



## redney

@Charles with the ~14 day incubation period it's almost certain diagnosed cases will not be at a point to go down 'in a week'. Look at the stats in New Orleans about 2 weeks post-Mardi Gras: "Orleans Parish now has the highest per capita coronavirus death rate in the nation by far, according to an analysis by the Times-Picayune/The Advocate. It has seen 11.76 deaths for every 100,000 residents — more than twice the rate of any borough in New York City, which is the nation's epicenter for coronavirus cases." (from https://www.cbsnews.com/news/new-or...administration-was-upfront-about-coronavirus/)

Other areas - AR, TX, GA, etc - are reporting spikes in positive cases from those who traveled to the city for Mardi Gras activities. 

I'm watching Florida as it's been ~2+ weeks since the massive spring break crowds were photographed - and continue to be even to this day. 2 weeks more as we see cases rise. Florida is lagging NY, WA, CA and is just on the beginning of its curve.


----------



## redney

For anyone interested, this is a live data set and visualization by country, the US and by US state, updated daily via Johns Hopkins data. Users can manipulate graphs by logarithmic and linear graphs, by state, and by diagnosis - confirmed, deaths, recoveries, new cases per day. Really interesting. It's also where I checked out data for Florida when replying to Charles above.

https://91-divoc.com/pages/covid-vi...00FZKOeqC-wmfiN4pilYlS9ZP3lLWupvTNQ1IkifdHIEI


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A lot of large company chain stores are now closing due to no customers buying & it's actually costing them more to stay open. No customers, so their overheads outweigh them being open. I hardly ever shopped at the stores that are closing, sadly now, it's thousands more with no jobs.

We are not yet at stage 3. But unfortunately our curve keeps going up & up everyday. When they enforce stage 3 (I'm praying like crazy it doesn't get to that!), there will be millions more with no job.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lara0112 said:


> on a side note: we came across an article published in 2007 in a medical journal that clearly stated that the combination of chinese culture liking to eat exotic animals and at the same time the awareness of zoonic viruses being transferred to humans through exotic animals is a ticking time bomb (after the first SARS virus). I assume this wasn't handled properly in terms of transparency from the beginning. Seems sort of ironic that the WHO was commending China for its reaction to the outbreak...



The Spanish flu in 2018 was a zoonotic virus as well, evolving largely from by housing pigs and poultry together. Health orgs globally need to ensure smart practices around animal species in close proximity.

Overall, as someone with a home in NYC and one in NOLA (yeah, I know, great choices), I am just going to say the situation is very scary and has changed the way my family lives completely. All this "it's just a flu" stuff, I am very tired of hearing it.....I've lived in NYC much of my life, there is flu every year,  and I have never seen our largest convention center turned into a hospital, which is what's happening right now.


----------



## sdkitty

I heard people in Forida are unhappy that New Yorkers are showing up there....bringing their germs.  can't really blame them for being upset even though most of them came from NY too


----------



## rutabaga

ladysarah said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I ve been getting weird emails from people claiming that I ve applied for a loan which has been approved, I won a huge price, stacks of inexpensive masks, toilet tolls, antiseptic wash supplies, etc, to be bought at rock bottom prices and delivered immediately. Unfortunately a situation like this, sometimes brings the worse in people and fraud cases increase tenfold. Everyone be vigilant without submitting to paranoia.



I’ve been getting these in my work email. I block and delete.


----------



## redney

New poll shows Americans want some sort of national lockdown.
"In a poll by Morning Consult taken March 20 to 22, a plurality of Americans said they strongly support a “national quarantine,” and nearly three-quarters of Americans express at least some support for the idea."
Source: https://www.vox.com/2020/3/25/21193805/poll-national-lockdown-coronavirus-*****-easter


----------



## nymeria

Lilybarb said:


> Anyone with a medical background on the thread? I found this re: masks on Quora & made a screenshot. I normally use the paper mask, the one that's white on one side, blue on the other, & it has always been my understanding that if you wear one color (have to read the box each time) on the outside it protects others from you, if you wear the other color on the outside it protects you from others. Of course "they" say anything is better than nothing.
> I have a box of 3M N95 & wore one yesterday for less than 5 minutes, during which my face began burning & itching, continuing to do so after the mask was removed. As soon as I got home I couldn't wait to shower my face with cold water to alleviate the itch. I looked up the mask & allergic reactions & it appears it does cause issues for a minority. Guess I'm in that unlucky group. I am on biologics which affect immunity, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, mild lupus, hbp, liver damage from cholesterol med. (Sorry tmi I know.)  Is there anything I can do to block that reaction to the N95?


The general public has no need for N95s- please donate ASAP to a health care facility near you so they can be used by the people who need them the most


sdkitty said:


> I have a Derm appointment.  It's a recheck for melanoma.  I was going to cancel but I have small lesion on the same side of my face as the cancer was on so decided I better go.  Really my sister nagged me into it.  I thought since it was very small I could wait but decided better safe than sorry.
> I was also going to have blood drawn for routine blood work at the same facility but will probably wait on that.



Your derm should be able to do a televisit with you and THEN make a decision based on that if the risk /benefit ratio favors you coming in or staying home. 
Same for all non emergent appointments ( cardiology, ophtho, PC, GI etc. ) Televisit or telephone consultation will give the MD/NP appropriate info to be better able to ascertain R/B ratio for each individual. Only true emergencies should be seen ( excruciating dental pain, loss of vision, etc.) and spaced in office accordingly. Obviously, med refills, test results of any kind can be done as well.
Post -op cataract can be managed via tele-visit as well. Only go in with loss of vision, pain, increasing red eye, etc.
No routine stuff


----------



## sdkitty

nymeria said:


> The general public has no need for N95s- please donate ASAP to a health care facility near you so they can be used by the people who need them the most
> 
> 
> Your derm should be able to do a televisit with you and THEN make a decision based on that if the risk /benefit ratio favors you coming in or staying home.
> Same for all non emergent appointments ( cardiology, ophtho, PC, GI etc. ) Televisit or telephone consultation will give the MD/NP appropriate info to be better able to ascertain R/B ratio for each individual. Only true emergencies should be seen ( excruciating dental pain, loss of vision, etc.) and spaced in office accordingly. Obviously, med refills, test results of any kind can be done as well.
> Post -op cataract can be managed via tele-visit as well. Only go in with loss of vision, pain, increasing red eye, etc.
> No routine stuff


I told my doctor's nurse what my concern was.  In light of my just having had surgery and radiation for melanoma in the last few months, they gave me an appointment.  Believe me I don't want to go to the doctor if I don't need to.


----------



## canto bight

I really, really miss seeing my dad and it's starting to get to me.  But he's far too high risk to take chances.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

redney said:


> New poll shows Americans want some sort of national lockdown.
> "In a poll by Morning Consult taken March 20 to 22, a plurality of Americans said they strongly support a “national quarantine,” and nearly three-quarters of Americans express at least some support for the idea."
> Source: https://www.vox.com/2020/3/25/21193805/poll-national-lockdown-coronavirus-*****-easter


Its the next logical step.  Heck multiple countries have already closed their borders to keep subsequent waves from invading their shores.


----------



## Hotsauna

If someone is interested how Sweden is approaching the virus...

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/28/world/europe/sweden-coronavirus.html

As a swede, I am honestly torn.


----------



## haute okole

It is definitely a difficult time for medical professionals and their families now.  My husband is a Dr. For LA County Public Health.  He was very frank with me in the early stages of this pandemic.  He expects to be infected with this virus at some point and has set up an area in our house to quarantine himself.  When he comes home, he changes his clothes in the garage and washes them immediately in bleach.  Telemedicine is a God send, but there are some patients who must be seen.  Unfortunately, at the beginning of the pandemic, supplies started disappearing from the hospitals.  He thinks that people started taking things for themselves and even selling them on EBay.  Now the hospitals have started locking the storage room.


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> I have long naturally curly hair.....it's getting really long but probably doesn't matter.  It's in a ponytail most of the time these days



Girl, me too! It’s in a ballerina bun, but when I take it down it is little house on the prairie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

FMD! Enough with the Cruise ships that keep coming into our ports because they are being turned away from other ports & passengers that are infected are offloaded & quarantined here! ALL the Cruise ships that are trying to dock here have people on board who have tested positive with the Virus. So now, they get taken to a Hotel & quarantined for 2 weeks! For any Australians on board, they too are quarantined at a Hotel for 2 weeks, then a further 2 weeks at home. Great job at keeping that curve going up!


----------



## Taimi

Hotsauna said:


> If someone is interested how Sweden is approaching the virus...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/28/world/europe/sweden-coronavirus.html
> 
> As a swede, I am honestly torn.



Best wishes from Finland, be safe! I’m glad our government is taking this seriously and hopefully they continue to do so. (Even though they started too late IMO, I was worried already in January!).


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> The Spanish flu in 2018 was a zoonotic virus as well, evolving largely from by housing pigs and poultry together. Health orgs globally need to ensure smart practices around animal species in close proximity.
> 
> Overall, as someone with a home in NYC and one in NOLA (yeah, I know, great choices), I am just going to say the situation is very scary and has changed the way my family lives completely. All this "it's just a flu" stuff, I am very tired of hearing it.....I've lived in NYC much of my life, there is flu every year,  and I have never seen our largest convention center turned into a hospital, which is what's happening right now.



My mom is currently coming back to WA state from her winter home in New Orleans. I advised her not to make the trip, but she is in her 70s and has to make her own decisions. It is honestly probably safer here, but I hate to see her traveling across the country, but she was a mathematician and understands the risks. Most importantly, she is planning to self quarantine once she arrives for the proper incubation period. I hope she stays safe!


----------



## nicole0612

haute okole said:


> It is definitely a difficult time for medical professionals and their families now.  My husband is a Dr. For LA County Public Health.  He was very frank with me in the early stages of this pandemic.  He expects to be infected with this virus at some point and has set up an area in our house to quarantine himself.  When he comes home, he changes his clothes in the garage and washes them immediately in bleach.  Telemedicine is a God send, but there are some patients who must be seen.  Unfortunately, at the beginning of the pandemic, supplies started disappearing from the hospitals.  He thinks that people started taking things for themselves and even selling them on EBay.  Now the hospitals have started locking the storage room.



Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...


Oh, that's terrible! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> Girl, me too! It’s in a ballerina bun, but when I take it down it is little house on the prairie!


LOL


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...


oh!  that must be sad and scary for you


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Oh, that's terrible! I'm sorry for your loss.





sdkitty said:


> oh!  that must be sad and scary for you



Thank you both! Last week I was not keeping it together at all. This week is my husband’s week off work (7 days on/7days off schedule), and I am feeling much better emotionally! My coworker is sadly intentionally off my mind most of the time because I realized that I need to compartmentalize so that I can keep it together. I think those of us who have lost people that we care about recently may have to stagger our grief process in order to deal with the acute issues of this crisis. There still a lot of joy in my life, and my little kids keep me so busy... that is suddenly a blessing.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! Last week I was not keeping it together at all. This week is my husband’s week off work (7 days on/7days off schedule), and I am feeling much better emotionally! My coworker is sadly intentionally off my mind most of the time because I realized that I need to compartmentalize so that I can keep it together. I think those of us who have lost people that we care about recently may have to stagger our grief process in order to deal with the acute issues of this crisis. There still a lot of joy in my life, and my little kids keep me so busy... that is suddenly a blessing.


hope you get that extended maternity leave....don't know what else to say....we're all hoping and praying this will end sooner rather than later


----------



## TC1

nicole0612 said:


> My mom is currently coming back to WA state from her winter home in New Orleans. I advised her not to make the trip, but she is in her 70s and has to make her own decisions. It is honestly probably safer here, but I hate to see her traveling across the country, but she was a mathematician and understands the risks. Most importantly, she is planning to self quarantine once she arrives for the proper incubation period. I hope she stays safe!


Hopefully someone is able to go stock your mom's pantry and supplies before she arrives so she can go straight into her 14 days.


----------



## chicklety

canto bight said:


> I really, really miss seeing my dad and it's starting to get to me.  But he's far too high risk to take chances.


I am soooo missing my mom who is in another state. I really felt it today too. So hugs to you, you are not alone


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

canto bight said:


> I really, really miss seeing my dad and it's starting to get to me.  But he's far too high risk to take chances.



Can you video chat with him?  If you can, I’m sure he’d love to see you, too.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chicklety said:


> I am soooo missing my mom who is in another state. I really felt it today too. So hugs to you, you are not alone



See my last post re: video chatting.


----------



## Possum

Today is hitting me hard. Australia is in voluntary self isolation at the moment, but we are expecting government imposed lockdown any day now. I am used to seeing my beautiful daughter and grandchildren every day, and the thought of not seeing them for who knows how long is breaking my heart. I have been crying all morning. My 5 month old grandson might not even know who we are after all this!! Thankyou for letting me vent.


----------



## luckylove

Possum said:


> Today is hitting me hard. Australia is in voluntary self isolation at the moment, but we are expecting government imposed lockdown any day now. I am used to seeing my beautiful daughter and grandchildren every day, and the thought of not seeing them for who knows how long is breaking my heart. I have been crying all morning. My 5 month old grandson might not even know who we are after all this!! Thankyou for letting me vent.



The separation from those we love is very difficult. Definitely try to stay in touch through FaceTime. I know it isn't the same, but it's one of the tools that can help us stay connected. I am separated from my mom right now and she doesn't know how to use technology so I completely get the sadness you are feeling. Sending you big hugs! Stay safe!


----------



## Tootsie17

nicole0612 said:


> Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...



So sorry to hear of your colleague's passing and your loss.  All healthcare workers are the true super heroes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Possum said:


> Today is hitting me hard. Australia is in voluntary self isolation at the moment, but we are expecting government imposed lockdown any day now. I am used to seeing my beautiful daughter and grandchildren every day, and the thought of not seeing them for who knows how long is breaking my heart. I have been crying all morning. My 5 month old grandson might not even know who we are after all this!! Thankyou for letting me vent.



Sorry to hear this. I am separated from some of my nieces and nephews and it is super hard and I miss them dearly. But remember that separation for now is for the best as you will be able to spend much more time with them in the future. Also, luckily due to the technology we have now, they are always a quick video call or phone call away. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Yoshi1296

nicole0612 said:


> Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...



Wow, I'm really sorry to hear about your colleague. Please don't lose hope.


----------



## Possum

luckylove said:


> The separation from those we love is very difficult. Definitely try to stay in touch through FaceTime. I know it isn't the same, but it's one of the tools that can help us stay connected. I am separated from my mom right now and she doesn't know how to use technology so I completely get the sadness you are feeling. Sending you big hugs! Stay safe!


@luckylove thankyou dear for your kind words and hugs  I know everyone is dealing with their own heartache but I know there will be light at the end of the tunnel. We just all have to stay strong and look at what we are trying to achieve. Together we can put an end to this nightmare!  Stay safe everyone


----------



## Possum

Yoshi1296 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I am separated from some of my nieces and nephews and it is super hard and I miss them dearly. But remember that separation for now is for the best as you will be able to spend much more time with them in the future. Also, luckily due to the technology we have now, they are always a quick video call or phone call away. Sending good vibes your way!


@Yoshi1296 thankyou dear  I know this is affecting all of us. I appreciate your kindness and pray this is all over soon for all our sakes.


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> hope you get that extended maternity leave....don't know what else to say....we're all hoping and praying this will end sooner rather than later





TC1 said:


> Hopefully someone is able to go stock your mom's pantry and supplies before she arrives so she can go straight into her 14 days.





Tootsie17 said:


> So sorry to hear of your colleague's passing and your loss.  All healthcare workers are the true super heroes.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow, I'm really sorry to hear about your colleague. Please don't lose hope.



Thank you for all of the kind words and support. It really means the world to me! This crisis has confirmed what I always believed; that people are good and kind and come through for each other in hard times! So grateful for you all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nicole0612 said:


> Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...


My prayers go out to you and your family and all the healthcare workers!
Who would take care of your babies? Isn't that a good reason for an exception to stay home?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

There will be a benefit concert on TV tonight with each of the musicians performing from their own living rooms.  It’s on at 9pm Eastern time on your local Fox TV channel.  Here’s the info. 

https://www.wwnytv.com/2020/03/28/living-room-concert-hosted-by-elton-john-coming-fox/


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There will be a benefit concert on TV tonight with each of the musicians performing from their own living rooms.  It’s on at 9pm Eastern time on your local Fox TV channel.  Here’s the info.
> 
> https://www.wwnytv.com/2020/03/28/living-room-concert-hosted-by-elton-john-coming-fox/



I am looking forward to watching it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luckylove said:


> I am looking forward to watching it!



So am I!!


----------



## meepabeep

People from NY aren't the only ones in Florida right now. Let's not forget about the spring breakers on the beaches.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Someone posted this on another thread.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...lian-mayors-rage-coronavirus-lockdown-dodgers


----------



## luckylove

meepabeep said:


> People from NY aren't the only ones in Florida right now. Let's not forget about the spring breakers on the beaches.



IMHO, Spring Break should have been shut down long before they did it. I also believe our entire nation right now would benefit if everyone truly stayed put. The latest studies from both China and Italy point to the majority of Corona cases being caused by asymptomatic and low symptomatic individuals who tested positive for disease. It isn't just symptomatic people who need to stay put. I believe we all should shelter in place so our nation can recover.


----------



## Swanky

No one is on the beaches, they’re closed.


----------



## meepabeep

Not all of them...

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...oners-vote-to-not-enforce-beach-restrictions/


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Someone posted this on another thread.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...lian-mayors-rage-coronavirus-lockdown-dodgers


My gosh! I can understand their frustrations!


----------



## IntheOcean

Thought I should give an update on the current situation in Russia and Moscow in particular.

As of March 29, there have been over 1500 recorded cases in Russia, with a little over 1000 of them in Moscow. A total of 8 people died.

The mayor of Moscow issued a statement today prohibiting all gatherings and closing all non-essential services. Basically, you can only go to work if it's necessary, go to a grocery store or a pharmacy, go to a hospital in case of an emergency, walk your dog within 100 meters of your house and take out the trash. The lockdown will last till April 5, but I expect that's just the beginning. One week wouldn't help things much.

People have been staying at home for the most part since a couple of days ago, but not all of them. Yesterday there have been several big BBQ parties in some park in the north of the city, ending with the police getting involved and sending everyone home. Also, elderly people are quite reluctant to take the situation seriously. Same with religious people - they seem to be of the opinion that you can't catch the virus in a church. There has been this huge gathering in some church, I forgot which one, in the center of Moscow a few days ago when there were some relics brought in for everyone to pray to or something like that. Lots of people were there. 

So far, though, I'd say it's mostly alright. I haven't been to the store in a few days, but most of the shelves were stocked and I got everything I needed to last me at least 2 weeks. Same with my mom. So there's no shortage of necessities as of now, as far as Moscow is concerned.


----------



## arnott

Gotta keep 6 feet away from the Cashiers while taking out food at Restaurants!


----------



## arnott

Only 3 guests allowed in Church's Chicken at a time:


----------



## arnott

Physical distancing on the Bus!   The Bus  is  now  rear entry only and free for now.


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Physical distancing on the Bus!   The Bus  is  now  rear entry only and free for now.


All these years, and I thought you were from AB


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Physical distancing on the Bus!   The Bus  is  now  rear entry only and free for now.


They got those custom signs made quickly.


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> All these years, and I thought you were from AB



Where?


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Where?


Alberta doll, I thought for some reason you lived in Alberta


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Alberta doll, I thought for some reason you lived in Alberta



You can tell where I live from the Bus?


----------



## bisousx

My narcissist mother was upset we didn’t allow her to visit our home. She’s been gleefully telling us over text how her neighbors are so much kinder than her children since the neighbors are still socializing and visiting her daily. She said that a neighborhood medi spa nurse even gave her a vitamin shot while chatting about her parents being infected. Around the same time this nurse dropped off food to them. 

Somehow, I feel like my sacrifice by self quarantining will go to waste and I’ll end up infected because of jerks who won’t take it seriously.

I did declare way back on this thread that I wasn’t too worried about catching the virus but now that testimonies have come out from people my age who’ve caught it, I changed my mind - the symptoms look horrific and excruciatingly painful. I also have no one to replace me in my business if I became sick, which makes me more angry that others have no regard for spreading it around.

I also made my first instacart order and felt I was ripped off - not that it wasn’t convenient, but who’s to say that it’s safer to have someone touching your food, then the grocer is touching the food when scanning, then delivered by going door to door to door, possibly not wearing gloves or a mask? (We also haven’t ordered delivery since this crisis hit the fan... seems pointless to stay home yet have people make multiple touches with other people by preparing your food, then have it delivered by someone who’s been to multiple homes also).

It’s crazy how life can be turned upside down so quickly...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

nicole0612 said:


> Same situation exactly. My husband is an internal medicine physician at a major hospital here in Seattle. He is doing the best he can to keep me and the 2 babies safe. I am also a clinician at the same hospital, luckily still on maternity leave for a couple more weeks. I filed to have my leave extended through June, but I doubt it will be approved. Still keeping hope! One of my colleagues passed away after being infected last week...



Sorry to hear about your colleagues. I hope they extend your LOA for you *fingers crossed*. I know that there’s a shortage in staff but I’d be hesitant to go back to work if I was in your shoes too. I know my work is offering several different kinds of LOA specifically for covid. So I’m hoping that they’re offering something similar by the time your expected to come back so you can stay home.



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There will be a benefit concert on TV tonight with each of the musicians performing from their own living rooms.  It’s on at 9pm Eastern time on your local Fox TV channel.  Here’s the info.
> 
> https://www.wwnytv.com/2020/03/28/living-room-concert-hosted-by-elton-john-coming-fox/



I watched and it was pretty good I didn’t like Billie she has a good voice but you couldn’t really hear her over the guitar and her brother was strumming it pretty softly. Mariah did better than I expected but still can’t hit the high notes, sad to see her voice is gone. Even in quarantine girl has a fan on to blow her hair lol.



IntheOcean said:


> Thought I should give an update on the current situation in Russia and Moscow in particular.
> 
> As of March 29, there have been over 1500 recorded cases in Russia, with a little over 1000 of them in Moscow. A total of 8 people died.
> 
> The mayor of Moscow issued a statement today prohibiting all gatherings and closing all non-essential services. Basically, you can only go to work if it's necessary, go to a grocery store or a pharmacy, go to a hospital in case of an emergency, walk your dog within 100 meters of your house and take out the trash. The lockdown will last till April 5, but I expect that's just the beginning. One week wouldn't help things much.
> 
> People have been staying at home for the most part since a couple of days ago, but not all of them. Yesterday there have been several big BBQ parties in some park in the north of the city, ending with the police getting involved and sending everyone home. Also, elderly people are quite reluctant to take the situation seriously. Same with religious people - they seem to be of the opinion that you can't catch the virus in a church. There has been this huge gathering in some church, I forgot which one, in the center of Moscow a few days ago when there were some relics brought in for everyone to pray to or something like that. Lots of people were there.
> 
> So far, though, I'd say it's mostly alright. I haven't been to the store in a few days, but most of the shelves were stocked and I got everything I needed to last me at least 2 weeks. Same with my mom. So there's no shortage of necessities as of now, as far as Moscow is concerned.



Ugg we had a small local church that had a public speaker two weeks ago maybe 85 people went to the event. Now about 30 of them have covid including the pastor and his family. Last weekend he hosted a web service and it was very visible how much he was struggling. My dad’s church has been doing service on zoom for the past month now.


----------



## whateve

bisousx said:


> My narcissist mother was upset we didn’t allow her to visit our home. She’s been gleefully telling us over text how her neighbors are so much kinder than her children since the neighbors are still socializing and visiting her daily. She said that a neighborhood medi spa nurse even gave her a vitamin shot while chatting about her parents being infected. Around the same time this nurse dropped off food to them.
> 
> Somehow, I feel like my sacrifice by self quarantining will go to waste and I’ll end up infected because of jerks who won’t take it seriously.
> 
> I did declare way back on this thread that I wasn’t too worried about catching the virus but now that testimonies have come out from people my age who’ve caught it, I changed my mind - the symptoms look horrific and excruciatingly painful. I also have no one to replace me in my business if I became sick, which makes me more angry that others have no regard for spreading it around.
> 
> I also made my first instacart order and felt I was ripped off - not that it wasn’t convenient, but who’s to say that it’s safer to have someone touching your food, then the grocer is touching the food when scanning, then delivered by going door to door to door, possibly not wearing gloves or a mask? (We also haven’t ordered delivery since this crisis hit the fan... seems pointless to stay home yet have people make multiple touches with other people by preparing your food, then have it delivered by someone who’s been to multiple homes also).
> 
> It’s crazy how life can be turned upside down so quickly...


It's hard to be completely safe. You could eat nothing but canned food until this is over if you are concerned about people touching your food. After it is delivered, the cans could be sprayed with disinfectant. We placed our first instacart order last week and I was happy with it. I did get some tomatoes, which we ate raw about 5 days after delivery. I think it was safer than for us to go to the grocery ourselves. Instacart employees don't come into physical contact with any of their customers, at least in our area. Ever since the crisis started, they leave the bags on the porch.

I think we are going to be isolation for much longer than anyone expected.


----------



## nicole0612

Sunshine mama said:


> My prayers go out to you and your family and all the healthcare workers!
> Who would take care of your babies? Isn't that a good reason for an exception to stay home?



Thank you! I wish, but healthcare workers are considered “essential workers” so there is no way to get out of it other than if you are infected. Even then you are still expected to report back to work after being afebrile for 72 hours! It makes sense, even though I don’t like it, for example if one signed up for military service and then wanted to stay home when there was a war. Of course military gets much better benefits than we do! (It’s hard to have any loyalty to our hospital system because they keep showing us that they don’t care about us by decreasing our benefits every year- now $2K deductible on our health plan, then only pays 70% up to $10K per year, and all of our sick leave bank taken away Jan 1 2020 and replaced by 5 days per year total (so I have not been paid yet in the last 2 months despite previously having saved up 4 months in sick leave as of Dec 2019, yuck).




bisousx said:


> My narcissist mother was upset we didn’t allow her to visit our home. She’s been gleefully telling us over text how her neighbors are so much kinder than her children since the neighbors are still socializing and visiting her daily. She said that a neighborhood medi spa nurse even gave her a vitamin shot while chatting about her parents being infected. Around the same time this nurse dropped off food to them.
> 
> Somehow, I feel like my sacrifice by self quarantining will go to waste and I’ll end up infected because of jerks who won’t take it seriously.
> 
> I did declare way back on this thread that I wasn’t too worried about catching the virus but now that testimonies have come out from people my age who’ve caught it, I changed my mind - the symptoms look horrific and excruciatingly painful. I also have no one to replace me in my business if I became sick, which makes me more angry that others have no regard for spreading it around.
> 
> I also made my first instacart order and felt I was ripped off - not that it wasn’t convenient, but who’s to say that it’s safer to have someone touching your food, then the grocer is touching the food when scanning, then delivered by going door to door to door, possibly not wearing gloves or a mask? (We also haven’t ordered delivery since this crisis hit the fan... seems pointless to stay home yet have people make multiple touches with other people by preparing your food, then have it delivered by someone who’s been to multiple homes also).
> 
> It’s crazy how life can be turned upside down so quickly...



We have the grocery delivery people leave the bags on our doorstep and then open them with gloves and dump the contents inside, leaving the bags outside. We are only buying things that can be wiped down (packaged items or produce in sealed bags), otherwise we quarantine it on the porch or in a separate room. It is probably overkill, but that should be safe. I really want restaurant takeout, but though the virus has not been shown to be food-borne, there is a small chance that someone contagious may have touched the food, and though that risk is tiny, I haven’t been desperate yet.




pixiejenna said:


> Sorry to hear about your colleagues. I hope they extend your LOA for you *fingers crossed*. I know that there’s a shortage in staff but I’d be hesitant to go back to work if I was in your shoes too. I know my work is offering several different kinds of LOA specifically for covid. So I’m hoping that they’re offering something similar by the time your expected to come back so you can stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched and it was pretty good I didn’t like Billie she has a good voice but you couldn’t really hear her over the guitar and her brother was strumming it pretty softly. Mariah did better than I expected but still can’t hit the high notes, sad to see her voice is gone. Even in quarantine girl has a fan on to blow her hair lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg we had a small local church that had a public speaker two weeks ago maybe 85 people went to the event. Now about 30 of them have covid including the pastor and his family. Last weekend he hosted a web service and it was very visible how much he was struggling. My dad’s church has been doing service on zoom for the past month now.



Thank you so much Jenna! I hope so too. I agree, it’s amazing to see people still congregating at times. That is why I was relieved when we finally had the official lockdown order this week.





whateve said:


> It's hard to be completely safe. You could eat nothing but canned food until this is over if you are concerned about people touching your food. After it is delivered, the cans could be sprayed with disinfectant. We placed our first instacart order last week and I was happy with it. I did get some tomatoes, which we ate raw about 5 days after delivery. I think it was safer than for us to go to the grocery ourselves. Instacart employees don't come into physical contact with any of their customers, at least in our area. Ever since the crisis started, they leave the bags on the porch.
> 
> I think we are going to be isolation for much longer than anyone expected.



This is what we do as well. I completely agree with you. I also think this will last longer than we imagine. I have heard talk of summer, and honestly that seems appropriate, though very difficult and unimaginable. I suppose we will know more in another ~3-4 weeks once cases are peaking (perhaps).


----------



## doni

Possum said:


> Today is hitting me hard. Australia is in voluntary self isolation at the moment, but we are expecting government imposed lockdown any day now. I am used to seeing my beautiful daughter and grandchildren every day, and the thought of not seeing them for who knows how long is breaking my heart. I have been crying all morning. My 5 month old grandson might not even know who we are after all this!! Thankyou for letting me vent.


I feel for you. My dad also saw his grandchildren daily and my sister came for lunch everyday. It is hard. He is a recent widower too. But he is determined to keep spirits high. We use FaceTime to communicate now, and he makes sure that he talks separately to a different grandchild every day. Make sure you communicate with screens, and your baby grandson will know you perfectly when this is over. Stay safe.


----------



## fabuleux

arnott said:


> Only 3 guests allowed in Church's Chicken at a time:


What in the world are you doing at Church’s Chicken in the first place?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION FROM THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU

The Better Business Bureau warns people to be on the lookout for scammers seeking to steal financial information by pretending to be involved in the distribution of government funds for coronavirus relief.

The scams are being distributed by email, text, telephone and social media posts, according to websites tricked up to mimic the look of actual government agencies.

Those with social media accounts should not assume an offer in a social media message from a friend is legitimate, BBB warned, noting scammers have the ability to impersonate real people and urged people to cross-check any such solicitations through another channel.
*


----------



## southernbelle43

I just have to share this. I could not believe it. A friend of mine works at a local small business. She has been home for two weeks though because, like me, she is older.  I asked her if her manager had FINALLY closed the store and got this in reply. 

"The store is closed to customers, but one person goes in from 12-5 to do online orders.  My manager posted some pictures on Facebook yesterday. She is 24, has 2 kids aged 6 and 3.  She, her husband, and the kids had driven out of state to see her newborn niece. I looked at all of the pics with EACH of them holding this 3 day old baby up to their faces.  What are they thinking?  Almost nose to nose!  Lord only knows where they have all been?"  

Words fail me.


----------



## TXLVlove

So after working on digital lessons for my students, within 2 hours of the lessons going live on the mandated platform, it crashed!  Good times!


----------



## redney

TXLVlove said:


> So after working on digital lessons for my students, within 2 hours of the lessons going live on the mandated platform, it crashed!  Good times!


Oh no, so sorry. Hang in there. My child has been doing virtual classes on Zoom, starting her 3rd week this week, and so far, so good. I hope your school can assist with the technology set up for your students. Best wishes and thank you for doing what you do for your students.


----------



## redney

I've been reading a bunch about masking for everyone. Apparently it's something that helped S. Korea control the spread (in addition to aggressive testing and isolating those with positive results), and 2 of my personal friends who are epidemiologists are also promoting mask wearing for all - even if it's just a DIY fabric mask like this which does show about a 50% reduction in possible exposure to aerolized droplets in the air.

()

Just read this in the LA Times re: transmission via airborne droplets. Really sad, and it happened in early March - before many shelter-in-place and lock downs were announced. https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-03-29/coronavirus-choir-outbreak?

*Choir practice turns fatal. Airborne coronavirus strongly suspected*

Skagit Valley Chorale members Mark Backlund and his wife, Ruth Backlund, sing choir music Friday at their home in Anacortes, Wash., while convalescing from COVID-19.

(Karen Ducey / For The Times)
By RICHARD READSEATTLE BUREAU CHIEF
MARCH 29, 2020
7:34 PM

MOUNT VERNON, Wash. —

With the coronavirus quickly spreading in Washington state in early March, leaders of the Skagit Valley Chorale debated whether to go ahead with weekly rehearsal.

The virus was already killing people in the Seattle area, about an hour’s drive to the south.

But Skagit County hadn’t reported any cases, schools and businesses remained open, and prohibitions on large gatherings had yet to be announced.

On March 6, Adam Burdick, the choir’s conductor, informed the 121 members in an email that amid the “stress and strain of concerns about the virus,” practice would proceed as scheduled at Mount Vernon Presbyterian Church.

“I’m planning on being there this Tuesday March 10, and hoping many of you will be, too,” he wrote.

Sixty singers showed up. A greeter offered hand sanitizer at the door, and members refrained from the usual hugs and handshakes.

“It seemed like a normal rehearsal, except that choirs are huggy places,” Burdick recalled. “We were making music and trying to keep a certain distance between each other.”

After 2½ hours, the singers parted ways at 9 p.m.

Nearly three weeks later, 45 have been diagnosed with COVID-19 or ill with the symptoms, at least three have been hospitalized, and two are dead.

The outbreak has stunned county health officials, who have concluded that the virus was almost certainly transmitted through the air from one or more people without symptoms.

“That’s all we can think of right now,” said Polly Dubbel, a county communicable disease and environmental health manager.

In interviews with the Los Angeles Times, eight people who were at the rehearsal said that nobody there was coughing or sneezing or appeared ill.

Everybody came with their own sheet music and avoided direct physical contact. Some members helped set up or remove folding chairs. A few helped themselves to mandarins that had been put out on a table in back.

Experts said the choir outbreak is consistent with a growing body of evidence that the virus can be transmitted through aerosols — particles smaller than 5 micrometers that can float in the air for minutes or longer.

The World Health Organization has downplayed the possibility of transmission in aerosols, stressing that the virus is spread through much larger “respiratory droplets,” which are emitted when an infected person coughs or sneezes and quickly fall to a surface.

But a study published March 17 in the New England Journal of Medicine found that when the virus was suspended in a mist under laboratory conditions it remained “viable and infectious” for three hours — though researchers have said that time period would probably be no more than a half-hour in real-world conditions.

One of the authors of that study, Jamie Lloyd-Smith, a UCLA infectious disease researcher, said it’s possible that the forceful breathing action of singing dispersed viral particles in the church room that were widely inhaled.

“One could imagine that really trying to project your voice would also project more droplets and aerosols,” he said.

With three-quarters of the choir members testing positive for the virus or showing symptoms of infection, the outbreak would be considered a “super-spreading event,” he said.

Linsey Marr, an environmental engineer at Virginia Tech and an expert on airborne transmission of viruses, said some people happen to be especially good at exhaling fine material, producing 1,000 times more than others.

Marr said that the choir outbreak should be seen as a powerful warning to the public.

“This may help people realize that, hey, we really need to be careful,” she said.

The Skagit Valley Chorale draws its members from across northwest Washington and often sells out its winter and spring concerts at the 650-seat McIntyre Hall in Mount Vernon.

Amateur singers interested in choral music tend to be older, but the group includes some young adults. Last year, Burdick worked some hip-hop into one number.

The next big performance on the group’s schedule was in late April, peak tourist season, when the annual Skagit Valley Tulip Festival attracts more than a million people to view brilliant hues in meadows surrounding Mount Vernon.

The festival would soon be canceled, but nothing had been announced yet and the choir was continuing to prepare.

Carolynn Comstock and her husband, Jim Owen, carpooled to the March 10 practice from the nearby city of Anacortes with their friends Ruth and Mark Backlund.

Carolynn and Jim, who ran a home remodeling business together, had been singing with the choir for 15 years and thought of it as a centering force in their lives. They had introduced the Backlunds to the choir.

The two couples entered the rented church hall — roughly the size of a volleyball court — and offered their hands for the disinfectant.

Cushioned metal chairs extended in six rows of 20, with about a foot between chairs and one aisle down the center. There were twice as many seats as people.

Comstock, a soprano, and Owen, a tenor, took their usual seats beside each other in the third row. The rows toward the front and center filled up around them.

Burdick, 49, stood facing his choir, with an accompanist to his right seated at a grand piano.

Given the anxiety over the coronavirus, the conductor decided to lead off with a piece called “Sing On.”

The singers inhaled deeply, and sang the chorus with gusto: “Sing on! Whatever comes your way, sing on! Sing on!”

The choir moved on to other numbers, including a popular spiritual piece written by gospel legend Thomas A. Dorsey: “If we ever needed the Lord before, we sure do need Him now.”

At one point the members broke into two groups, each standing around separate pianos to sing.

When it was time to leave, Burdick’s wife, Lorraine, a contralto who also sang professionally, refrained from her custom of embracing friends.

Instead, she curtsied her goodbyes.

*****

Three days later, Comstock felt chills. A sweater didn’t help. She took her temperature: 99.3.

She and Owen canceled their plans for dinner that night at the Backlunds’ house.

At 9 p.m., she got a text from Ruth Backlund. Ruth, 72, and Mark, 73, had fevers.

Burdick woke up the next day, March 14, with a fever. As his temperature rose to 103, he began hearing from other choir singers.

They felt fatigued and achy. Some had fevers, coughs and shortness of breath they had heard were telltale symptoms of COVID-19. Some had nausea and diarrhea.

On March 15, Comstock, 62, noticed something odd when she made pasta. She couldn’t taste the sauce, a spicy Italian sausage. She would soon learn that loss of taste and smell was a common symptom too.

When Owen, 66, first felt sick that day, he found that his temperature was below normal, a symptom that continued. The same day, the Backlunds tested negative for influenza.

Their clinic sent out their samples for coronavirus tests, which would come back four days later showing they both had COVID-19.

On March 17, a choir member alerted Skagit County Public Health about the outbreak.

Working from the choir’s membership roster, a dozen health officers scrambled for three days to contain the outbreak. They called every member, determining who had attended the rehearsal.

They asked each person with symptoms to list their close contacts during the 24 hours before illness set in. Then they called those people, telling anyone who felt sick to quarantine themselves.

“We think it was just a really super-unfortunate, high-risk occurrence,” said Dubbel, the county health official.

Mark Backlund felt himself slipping, but not as badly as a friend a decade younger, a runner, who was rushed to the hospital with pneumonia. Both men would ultimately recover.

On March 18, Burdick received a message from Nancy “Nicki” Hamilton, an 83-year-old soprano, known for her political activism and tales of international travel. She was worried about a fellow member.

Three days later, he received another call. Hamilton had been rushed to the hospital soon after he had talked with her and now she was dead.

Word quickly spread among the choir members, many of them sick and left to grieve alone in their homes.

Health officials said all 28 choir members who were tested for COVID-19 were found to be infected. The other 17 with symptoms never got tested, either because tests were not available or — like Comstock and Owen — the singers were under the impression that only people in dire condition were eligible.

The youngest of those sickened was 31, but they averaged 67, according to the health department.

In their split-level home, Burdick and his wife kept distance between themselves for a week. But Lorraine got sick anyway.

The Burdicks had been heartened to hear that another woman in the hospital — an alto in her 80s — seemed to be getting better.

But this past Friday, the conductor got another call. She had died. And another woman, a tenor, had been rushed to the hospital.

Others felt the disease waning. Fifteen days after the rehearsal, Comstock squirted shampoo into her hand and experienced an odd and pleasing sensation.

It smelled. Like coconut.


----------



## arnott

So I was expecting to go back to work tomorrow when I just got a text from the receptionist telling me my boss has cancelled all my appointments for the entire month of April (at least!)!      I guess it's because in my line of work it's impossible to physically distance 6 feet.


----------



## lovieluvslux

fabuleux said:


> What in the world are you doing at Church’s Chicken in the first place?



LOL.  Church's Chicken is no longer in my area. Now I'm craving it... the fried okra was devine.


----------



## JNH14

The negativity from the media is making me sick. I feel like they are exacerbating and causing fear and panic. I no longer watch or listen to the news-shame on them!


----------



## Megs

JNH14 said:


> The negativity from the media is making me sick. I feel like they are exacerbating and causing fear and panic. I no longer watch or listen to the news-shame on them!



We don't turn the news on in our house. It's for our sanity, but also for our kids. Though they are both young, Millie is 3 and Vaughn is 1, the kids all feel the stress of this all and I want them to feel as safe and secure in their home and with us. It's for us to have to read up and follow orders to protect them and ourselves, but I refuse to have that on all day to make them feel extra stress and worry. Sorry, end rant. 

I check the news AM and PM once, just glance at it to see if there's anything new I need to know. I had to stop reading the personal stories of people who have died from this, not because I doubt it (I completely understand how dangerous this is), but because it made me feel so anxious and it wasn't helping me with anything. 

Man, these are wild times. I do think stress and worry will lead to less sleep and effect all of our immune systems, so I am trying to keep life as "new normal" as possible. We get up, have breakfast as a family, go for a walk, work and play, kids nap, we cook, we play more, we walk more, we swim. 

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## Megs

southernbelle43 said:


> I just have to share this. I could not believe it. A friend of mine works at a local small business. She has been home for two weeks though because, like me, she is older.  I asked her if her manager had FINALLY closed the store and got this in reply.
> 
> "The store is closed to customers, but one person goes in from 12-5 to do online orders.  My manager posted some pictures on Facebook yesterday. She is 24, has 2 kids aged 6 and 3.  She, her husband, and the kids had driven out of state to see her newborn niece. I looked at all of the pics with EACH of them holding this 3 day old baby up to their faces.  What are they thinking?  Almost nose to nose!  Lord only knows where they have all been?"
> 
> Words fail me.



So this is a huge issue even coronavirus aside! Newborns are so fragile healthwise and really don't need anyone close to their face other than their immediate family (parents and own siblings) for the first few months. Them doing that at this time is even crazier, it's reckless and selfish and man, I sure hope they are ok and so is that baby!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## aerinha

My next door neighbor of many years came home 4 hours early from work while I was getting the mail.  I jokingly asked if they kicked her out because she has been giving me a joking hard time about sitting around since March 13 and she said her boss tested positive and she was sent home to quarantine for 14 days along with her daughter.  She is getting paid to work from home, but if they close her work due to the boss (or potentially other employees) having Covid then she won’t get paid.


----------



## JNH14

Megs said:


> We don't turn the news on in our house. It's for our sanity, but also for our kids. Though they are both young, Millie is 3 and Vaughn is 1, the kids all feel the stress of this all and I want them to feel as safe and secure in their home and with us. It's for us to have to read up and follow orders to protect them and ourselves, but I refuse to have that on all day to make them feel extra stress and worry. Sorry, end rant.
> 
> I check the news AM and PM once, just glance at it to see if there's anything new I need to know. I had to stop reading the personal stories of people who have died from this, not because I doubt it (I completely understand how dangerous this is), but because it made me feel so anxious and it wasn't helping me with anything.
> 
> Man, these are wild times. I do think stress and worry will lead to less sleep and effect all of our immune systems, so I am trying to keep life as "new normal" as possible. We get up, have breakfast as a family, go for a walk, work and play, kids nap, we cook, we play more, we walk more, we swim.
> 
> Hang in there everyone!



*I so agree, Megs! I worry about my son/girlfriend in FL and my son, his wife, and my precious granddaughter in Boston. The thought of not seeing them for Easter is traumatizing and to know they are now saying into May-makes me frazzled and unhappy. Thank God for Facetiming!*


----------



## aerinha

JNH14 said:


> The negativity from the media is making me sick. I feel like they are exacerbating and causing fear and panic. I no longer watch or listen to the news-shame on them!


 I feel the same way.  It’s a serious situation, don’t get me wrong, but they post up there are 700,000 cases in the WORLD like every single one is in the ICU and then quickly say once every hour “80% won’t even need medical care”.  Then why make such a production about the grand total?  This isn’t small pox or the plague with an almost automatic death sentence.  And they need to dwell more how it is now infecting healthy younger people rather than harping on how we are all being held hostage to protect the old and infirm, because younger people aren’t buying into the altruism aspect.  They need to give people better perspective the whole way around.


----------



## southernbelle43

Megs said:


> So this is a huge issue even coronavirus aside! Newborns are so fragile healthwise and really don't need anyone close to their face other than their immediate family (parents and own siblings) for the first few months. Them doing that at this time is even crazier, it's reckless and selfish and man, I sure hope they are ok and so is that baby!


Me too. I was truly stunned when I read this. It is one thing to ignore the experts and the people dying around you (although incomprehensible)  and be around other adults. It is another to endanger your own children and a newborn baby!


----------



## fabuleux

JNH14 said:


> The negativity from the media is making me sick. I feel like they are exacerbating and causing fear and panic. I no longer watch or listen to the news-shame on them!


I couldn’t disagree more. I am very thankful that the media continues to do its work and provides us with accurate information on this incredible public health crisis. 
_xx political comments removed _


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

In fairness to the media, the negativity is not their fault.  It’s the virus’s.


----------



## redney

aerinha said:


> I feel the same way.  It’s a serious situation, don’t get me wrong, but they post up there are 700,000 cases in the WORLD like every single one is in the ICU and then quickly say once every hour “80% won’t even need medical care”.  Then why make such a production about the grand total?  This isn’t small pox or the plague with an almost automatic death sentence.  And they need to dwell more how it is now infecting healthy younger people rather than harping on how we are all being held hostage to protect the old and infirm, because younger people aren’t buying into the altruism aspect.  They need to give people better perspective the whole way around.


But better perspective and calm headlines doesn't sell news or drive eyeballs to a website (replete with their paying advertisers' ads). This is a fact since CNN launched its 24 hour news coverage station back in 1980 with strong rise in popularity for the 24/7 screaming headlines during the 1991 Gulf War. Now everything is 24/7 and a competition for audience share. How to attract the most? Be the loudest and design headlines and content to target viewers/readers and pull them in.

Let's face it, much of mainstream news media answers to advertisers who pay the bills, and not to its viewers who view/log on for free.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> I feel the same way.  It’s a serious situation, don’t get me wrong, but they post up there are 700,000 cases in the WORLD like every single one is in the ICU and then quickly say once every hour “80% won’t even need medical care”.  Then why make such a production about the grand total?  This isn’t small pox or the plague with an almost automatic death sentence.  And they need to dwell more how it is now infecting healthy younger people rather than harping on how we are all being held hostage to protect the old and infirm, because younger people aren’t buying into the altruism aspect.  They need to give people better perspective the whole way around.


Healthy younger people are getting sick and some of them end up in the hospital. They need to get this message out.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I’m often in disbelief that this awful pandemic is really happening.   I don’t believe the news channels are exaggerating for the sake of advertising dollars.  It’s that bad.


----------



## redney

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I’m often in disbelief that this awful pandemic is really happening.   Unfortunately, I don’t believe the news channels are exaggerating for the sake of advertising dollars.  It’s that bad.


It IS totally that bad - completely agree. I was responding to the comment that they need to have a wider perspective. I wish they would, believe me, but every news source has its own point of view/spin.


----------



## Yoshi1296

The media tends to focus on negatives for sure. I wish there was a balance between negative and positive news. *We need positivity to uplift us during this extremely difficult time.*

It generates so much anxiety seeing all the negativity in literally every news outlet...mainly because that is the only news going on right now. I have my TV turned off too and stopped visiting my daily news sites. It is just way too much for me and I need a break, especially much of the news is focused on things related to the pandemic happening in a 5-6 mile radius around me.

Positive stories can include survivor stories. How they made it through the illness, their experiences with how they got it, what symptoms they experienced, their experience with getting tested, hospital admissions, recovery, medication, mental health impact, etc.

*We can only rely on the collective experiences of COVID-19 survivors to provide us with uplifting positivity, and key insight on how to prevent ourselves from getting sick, best practices if we do catch it, survive the illness, and what to take and learn from our experience living through it and theirs.*


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> Healthy younger people are getting sick and some of them end up in the hospital. They need to get this message out.


I know they cannot Really go in, and I am not advocating sensationalizing grief, but if the reporters could show the reality of those in hospitals and those grieving and those doing medical work it might make it seem more real than like a bad TV show that comes on when I pause between Netflix binges.  I work at a school, so I have been rather unexpectedly home since March 13, the day they shut the county I live in, I work in another. So the real world has kind of faded into a  blur of TV shows and online stuff.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> I know they cannot Really go in, and I am not advocating sensationalizing grief, but if the reporters could show the reality of those in hospitals and those grieving and those doing medical work it might make it seem more real than like a bad TV show that comes on when I pause between Netflix binges.  I work at a school, so I have been rather unexpectedly home since March 13, the day they shut the county I live in, I work in another. So the real world has kind of faded into a  blur of TV shows and online stuff.


We haven't been out in the real world, interacting with people IRL, for nearly 3 weeks. It feels surreal.


----------



## luckylove

Yoshi1296 said:


> The media tends to focus on negatives for sure. I wish there was a balance between negative and positive news. *We need positivity to uplift us during this extremely difficult time.*
> 
> It generates so much anxiety seeing all the negativity in literally every news outlet...mainly because that is the only news going on right now. I have my TV turned off too and stopped visiting my daily news sites. It is just way too much for me and I need a break, especially much of the news is focused on things related to the pandemic happening in a 5-6 mile radius around me.
> 
> Positive stories can include survivor stories. How they made it through the illness, their experiences with how they got it, what symptoms they experienced, their experience with getting tested, hospital admissions, recovery, medication, mental health impact, etc.
> 
> *We can only rely on the collective experiences of COVID-19 survivors to provide us with uplifting positivity, and key insight on how to prevent ourselves from getting sick, best practices if we do catch it, survive the illness, and what to take and learn from our experience living through it and theirs.*



I also have to limit how much news comes into my home on tv. Sometimes it is just too much. I do enjoy the more uplifting  stories about how families/neighbors are getting creative about celebrating birthdays in the age of social distancing, the cool concerts groups are putting on through zoom etc... The uplifting human interest stories highlighting coping and creativity help put a smile on my face when stark headlines seem so worrisome.


----------



## IntheOcean

I too have been keeping a safe distance from all the news. Read too much of it the first few days, and it took a toll on me.

There's this saying we have, I'll try to translate it to English as close as I can. 'Do what you must and let the chips fall where they may'. That's been my motto lately. I'm an introvert, so I don't mind being stuck at home and not communicating with other people. No one close to me has gotten sick yet, so that's good news. I've been quarantining, washing my hands, washing the stuff that comes into my house, all that jazz. When I went to the store to stock up on groceries I purposely didn't buy anything unhealthy so that I won't sabotage my diet. I work out every afternoon. I set up a schedule for me to follow for the day and I try to stick to it. I keep my spirits up, and not checking the news constantly helps with that a great deal.

Not much else can be done, really. We just have to do our best and wait it out.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> We haven't been out in the real world, interacting with people IRL, for nearly 3 weeks. It feels surreal.



the grocery stores being scavenger hunts these days, my usual once a week trip tends to become 2 trips to try to find things I need.  And I need to go to the bank tomorrow because I get paid.  Other than That I have been in.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bisousx said:


> My narcissist mother was upset we didn’t allow her to visit our home. She’s been gleefully telling us over text how her neighbors are so much kinder than her children since the neighbors are still socializing and visiting her daily. She said that a neighborhood medi spa nurse even gave her a vitamin shot while chatting about her parents being infected. Around the same time this nurse dropped off food to them.
> 
> Somehow, I feel like my sacrifice by self quarantining will go to waste and I’ll end up infected because of jerks who won’t take it seriously.
> 
> I did declare way back on this thread that I wasn’t too worried about catching the virus but now that testimonies have come out from people my age who’ve caught it, I changed my mind - the symptoms look horrific and excruciatingly painful. I also have no one to replace me in my business if I became sick, which makes me more angry that others have no regard for spreading it around.
> 
> I also made my first instacart order and felt I was ripped off - not that it wasn’t convenient, but who’s to say that it’s safer to have someone touching your food, then the grocer is touching the food when scanning, then delivered by going door to door to door, possibly not wearing gloves or a mask? (We also haven’t ordered delivery since this crisis hit the fan... seems pointless to stay home yet have people make multiple touches with other people by preparing your food, then have it delivered by someone who’s been to multiple homes also).
> 
> It’s crazy how life can be turned upside down so quickly...


Beyond the worries you have for the virus... I wanted to offer you tons of hugs because I know firsthand how horrendous it is to have a mom who is a narcissist. Sending you love. Don’t let her, her bullying, her guilt trips or her triangulation techniques get you down. Do what is best for you and your immediate family.


fabuleux said:


> What in the world are you doing at Church’s Chicken in the first place?


 But, seriously they did have tasty chicken.  I didn’t know they still existed.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> the grocery stores being scavenger hunts these days, my usual once a week trip tends to become 2 trips to try to find things I need.  And I need to go to the bank tomorrow because I get paid.  Other than That I have been in.


At our banks, only the drive through window is open. Is that how it is where you are? I deposit through the app so I don't usually have to go in. We're using delivery services to get our groceries. DH and I are high risk.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I think what you all mentioned about limiting your news exposure is something I need to put into practice. I need to check once in the morning, once at night and just get on with my day. 

Locally there was a big park near here full, FULL, of people over the weekend. Not as bad as exposing that vulnerable newborn, but still incomprehensible to me. So few people seem to understand what it means to be under a quarantine. 

The Smith-Mundt act ( I think that is the name? ) was repealed quite some time ago. That prohibited full-on propaganda on television. With it repealed, now anything goes. That, in my opinion, has been part of the problem for a number of years now. It is hard to find objective news sources. 

If that was political, fell free to delete it or pm me and I will edit. I am trying to be careful, but still point out that the news is part if the problem sometimes. 

And that said, I really do need to limit my exposure to it. I think you all have the right idea. Keep up, but don’t get immersed in it. There are so many more useful things I can do with my time. Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. Sparkle and I are both entrepreneurs but in very different lines of business. His business has gone up. I have lost business. So, net we are doing just fine.

That being said, we are being cautious and thoughtful about the future. Even after this virus is contained / controlled, the business landscape will be irrevocably changed. We’re not completely sure where the future opportunities (and pitfalls) will be. We’ve realized we need to think that through. But, honestly, I’m tired. The stress of worry and lack of social interaction is wearing on me.

Major thanks and huge kudos to those on the front lines who are struggling with all the issues and concerns we “normal” people have while putting themselves (and their families) at risk for exposure and infection.


----------



## PewPew

ARGGG!!! I cannot believe the crowds that showed up in NYC, packed in tightly with their cellphones filming the Navy hospital ship.
I have family who are working in hospitals right now with no resources & these selfish people make me SO mad.

How do people not see the sick irony??
That ship has 1,000 beds for Covid patients.
NY Hospitals are using forklifts to load pallets of dead bodies into 18-wheeler refrigerated trucks.
NY knows how Covid spreads.
Some people in that crowd may require beds on that ship.

Why is it so important to risk your health & others & healthcare workers to instagram it?! It’s going to be all over the news anyway. It’s not sighting Bigfoot!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html


----------



## tinybutterfly

My brother says this is Darwinism in action. Those who will not adapt to the new norm or who cannot survive the virus will not live long. The problem is it will be those foolish people who do not survive AND everyone they come into contact with will also be put at risk, even the people who are trying very hard to do the right thing, to stay quarantined. They occasionally pass the rest of us or touch the things we later touch.

I HAD to go out, family emergency, but you can bet I did my best to stay away from others to the best of my ability while attending to the family emergency that caused me to have to leave my house and break my quarantine.

I really, really do not understand going out in such a large crowd right now. It's like they think everything is still normal.


----------



## Possum

doni said:


> I feel for you. My dad also saw his grandchildren daily and my sister came for lunch everyday. It is hard. He is a recent widower too. But he is determined to keep spirits high. We use FaceTime to communicate now, and he makes sure that he talks separately to a different grandchild every day. Make sure you communicate with screens, and your baby grandson will know you perfectly when this is over. Stay safe.


Thankyou for your kind words @doni It's easy to get overwhelmed in these difficult times and I appreciate the support of the lovely people in this forum. I can't imagine how people in their later stage of life are dealing with the separation. I'm so pleased your dad is embracing technology and catching up with the kiddies that way.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4700416
> 
> ARGGG!!! I cannot believe the crowds that showed up in NYC, packed in tightly with their cellphones filming the Navy hospital ship.
> I have family who are working in hospitals right now with no resources & these selfish people make me SO mad.
> 
> How do people not see the sick irony??
> That ship has 1,000 beds for Covid patients.
> NY Hospitals are using forklifts to load pallets of dead bodies into 18-wheeler refrigerated trucks.
> NY knows how Covid spreads.
> Some people in that crowd may require beds on that ship.
> 
> Why is it so important to risk your health & others & healthcare workers to instagram it?! It’s going to be all over the news anyway. It’s not sighting Bigfoot!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html



Apparently these people knew the ship was coming in,  BUT DO THEY KNOW WHY?


----------



## canto bight

chicklety said:


> I am soooo missing my mom who is in another state. I really felt it today too. So hugs to you, you are not alone





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Can you video chat with him?  If you can, I’m sure he’d love to see you, too.



Thank you to you both for your kind words!  I ordered him an iPhone today.  He finally let me after years of trying to convince him.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> So I was expecting to go back to work tomorrow when I just got a text from the receptionist telling me my boss has cancelled all my appointments for the entire month of April (at least!)!      I guess it's because in my line of work it's impossible to physically distance 6 feet.


Your boss can't just tell you to stay home for a month (or more) via text..I hope your employer has submitted and ROE on your behalf so you can file for EI.


----------



## bisousx

Sparkletastic said:


> Beyond the worries you have for the virus... I wanted to offer you tons of hugs because I know firsthand how horrendous it is to have a mom who is a narcissist. Sending you love. Don’t let her, her bullying, her guilt trips or her triangulation techniques get you down. Do what is best for you and your immediate family.



Thank you for this .. if there's any silver lining to the pandemic, it's a wonderful valid excuse for children of narcissists to not visit or be visited!


----------



## keodi

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4700416
> 
> ARGGG!!! I cannot believe the crowds that showed up in NYC, packed in tightly with their cellphones filming the Navy hospital ship.
> *I have family who are working in hospitals right now with no resources & these selfish people make me SO mad.*
> 
> *How do people not see the sick irony??*
> That ship has 1,000 beds for Covid patients.
> *NY Hospitals are using forklifts to load pallets of dead bodies into 18-wheeler refrigerated trucks.
> NY knows how Covid spreads.
> Some people in that crowd may require beds on that ship.*
> 
> Why is it so important to risk your health & others & healthcare workers to instagram it?! It’s going to be all over the news anyway. It’s not sighting Bigfoot!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html


same, this breaks my heart. My mom works as an RN in an NYC hospital, I just don't get people...I don't understand..


----------



## rutabaga

I’m thankful that I have work from M-F to structure my days, and I alternate between work/reading the news/posting on tpf. But I also realized that reading the daily COVID confirmed cases/deaths count on local news outlets on my breaks was stressing me out. On the weekends I’d unplug from the news and go for a walk and do housework and everything seems almost normal. So I need to limit my intake aside from any emergency alerts.

I’m also thankful that CA implemented the shelter in place order early on. I received an email from my healthcare group that the number of cold/flu calls have decreased in the last 10 days. Hopefully this means the curve has been flattened a bit, or at least that residents aren’t freaking out and overwhelming the medical facilities. Tomorrow marks 14 days of sheltering-in-place here in the Bay Area.


----------



## PewPew

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Apparently these people knew the ship was coming in,  BUT DO THEY KNOW WHY?



I’m sure some people are going on an info blackout, but the incoming USNS Comfort (hospital ship) has been on the news, radio and online since Saturday when ***** announced it was leaving Virginia for NY.  It’s been talked about a fair bit bc it’s not going to be the miracle people are hoping for— it’s primary purpose will be more for quarantining people for 2 weeks.  (Another hospital ship USNS Mercy will have the same function in Los Angeles)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

PewPew said:


> I’m sure some people are going on an info blackout, but the incoming USNS Comfort (hospital ship) has been on the news, radio and online since Saturday when ***** announced it was leaving Virginia for NY.  It’s been talked about a fair bit bc it’s not going to be the miracle people are hoping for— it’s primary purpose will be more for quarantining people for 2 weeks.  (Another hospital ship USNS Mercy will have the same function in Los Angeles)



I thought the Comfort ship was in NYC to provide medical care to Non-Covid patients and free up beds in the major hospitals for Covid patients. Maybe I am confusing the different ships...


----------



## rutabaga

I was following this NY based jeweler but had to unfollow because the founder left NYC to go to a cabin with a lake view (I'm guessing upstate NY). A few days later in her stories she posted a “personal update”... well apparently days before, she started feeling sick but left NYC anyways and then after a few days at the cabin/lake house she lost her sense of smell/taste. So basically she took the virus with her to some undisclosed location.

What really irritated me was so many of her followers applauded her for being so brave and sharing her coronavirus story and I’m like ARE YOU SH*TTING ME?! Are we just conveniently disregarding the fact that she could be spreading it outside of NYC?

Also, I applaud the RI Governor - my husband (who was born in RI) said she’ll get re-elected based on this move alone

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03...e-coronavirus-rhode-island-with-live-updates/


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PewPew said:


> I’m sure some people are going on an info blackout, but the incoming USNS Comfort (hospital ship) has been on the news, radio and online since Saturday when ***** announced it was leaving Virginia for NY.  It’s been talked about a fair bit bc it’s not going to be the miracle people are hoping for— it’s primary purpose will be more for quarantining people for 2 weeks.  (Another hospital ship USNS Mercy will have the same function in Los Angeles)





luckylove said:


> I thought the Comfort ship was in NYC to provide medical care to Non-Covid patients and free up beds in the major hospitals for Covid patients. Maybe I am confusing the different ships...



https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...ives-in-new-york-to-ease-coronavirus-pressure


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

If New Yorkers aren't practicing social distancing yet, they better start or it's gonna cost them.

https://nypost.com/2020/03/29/new-y...ial-distancing-will-face-fine-de-blasio-says/

"New Yorkers could now face an up-to $500 fine for refusing to practice social distancing as the city fights the surging coronavirus, Mayor Bill de Blasio said Sunday.

“It’s as simple as this,” Hizzoner said. “If someone is told by an officer ‘Disperse, keep moving,’ … and they don’t follow the direct instruction from the officer — or they say they’re doing it, then they come back right away — I’m comfortable at this point that they will be fined.”

The summonses will range from $250 to $500, a sum that de Blasio said anyone still refusing to keep a distance deserves to be fined, as the city has now tallied 32,308 confirmed cases and 678 deaths.

“You’ve been warned and warned and warned again,” said de Blasio. “If anyone doesn’t listen, then they deserve a fine at this point.”

Still, de Blasio said Sunday that he’s continuing to keep city parks and playgrounds open for now, despite the skepticism of critics including Gov. Andrew Cuomo.

Rather, he said, city workers will remove equipment at parks that prove to be regular people-magnets, as has already been done at 80 public basketball courts."


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> At our banks, only the drive through window is open. Is that how it is where you are? I deposit through the app so I don't usually have to go in. We're using delivery services to get our groceries. DH and I are high risk.



Our banks are all drive thru now. I get paid via direct deposit and don’t like ATM so I go to get cash for my wallet.  I usually use drive thru so it’s not a big change, only a longer line.  I prefer to do the store on my own, I know where my hands have been, vs whatever the delivery person was doing before getting to my house.  Plus I will pursue and item more than a shopper might.


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...ives-in-new-york-to-ease-coronavirus-pressure



Yes, the article states the Comfort will be used for NON Corona patients to free up more beds in major NYC hospitals so that the major hospitals have more room to treat corona patients once non corona beds are freed up. This is what the recent tv news coverage reported as well. It may be the opposite function with the sister ship headed to California... I haven't read much on that.


----------



## arnott

Holy crap, they are getting more extreme with the protection here!  This is the restaurant I took out food from today!       They will now hold the credit card machine up to the glass and you tap it through the glass!   And they will give you your order through that little hole in the glass.







Even the Post Office now has a plastic shield and reduced hours:


----------



## redney

arnott said:


> Holy crap, they are getting more extreme with the protection here!  This is the restaurant I took out food from today!       They will now hold the credit card machine up to the glass and you tap it through the glass!   And they will give you your order through that little hole in the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Post Office now has a plastic shield and reduced hours:


Smart. If they are essential and must be open, good on them for trying to protect their workers and customers.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Holy crap, they are getting more extreme with the protection here!  This is the restaurant I took out food from today!       They will now hold the credit card machine up to the glass and you tap it through the glass!   And they will give you your order through that little hole in the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Post Office now has a plastic shield and reduced hours:


Not everyone has the kind of credit card you can tap. Only one of mine works that way and I just got it in the mail last week. The others you have to slide. I wonder what they are doing in that case.


----------



## Tootsie17

Sparkletastic said:


> Beyond the worries you have for the virus... I wanted to offer you tons of hugs because I know firsthand how horrendous it is to have a mom who is a narcissist. Sending you love. Don’t let her, her bullying, her guilt trips or her triangulation techniques get you down. Do what is best for you and your immediate family.
> But, seriously they did have tasty chicken.  I didn’t know they still existed.


I never heard of triangulation techniques.  Can you explain what these are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> Our banks are all drive thru now. I get paid via direct deposit and don’t like ATM so I go to get cash for my wallet.  I usually use drive thru so it’s not a big change, only a longer line.  I prefer to do the store on my own, I know where my hands have been, vs whatever the delivery person was doing before getting to my house.  Plus I will pursue and item more than a shopper might.


We don't need cash because we aren't going anywhere. I was impressed with the tomatoes our delivery guy from Instacart picked out. They get tips so there is some incentive to do a good job.


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> Not everyone has the kind of credit card you can tap. Only one of mine works that way and I just got it in the mail last week. The others you have to slide. I wonder what they are doing in that case.


I'm sure it's not difficult for a gloved employee to swipe the card and hand it back through the access point where the food is placed.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

arnott said:


> Holy crap, they are getting more extreme with the protection here!  This is the restaurant I took out food from today!       They will now hold the credit card machine up to the glass and you tap it through the glass!   And they will give you your order through that little hole in the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Post Office now has a plastic shield and reduced hours:



I guess you can’t be too careful.


----------



## arnott

I just talked to a friend in Japan.   No lockdown there.  Just reduced hours of some Department Stores and Restaurants.   Pretty much business as usual!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tootsie17 said:


> I never heard of triangulation techniques.  Can you explain what these are? Thanks in advance.


Most people think narcissists are those who are vain or self involved. While narcissists may indeed display those traits, a true narcissist has a personality disorder that is traumatizing to those around them. It is impossible to have an active primary relationship with a narcissist (child, parent, significant other) and not experience emotional abuse.

Triangulation is their process by which they make themselves seem the injured party to a third person - thereby making the innocent person seem like they are harmful, abusive or neglectful when they do normal and healthy activity. 

I’m a huge advocate for victims and survivors of narcissists. If anyone want support, info or help, please inbox me. I don’t want to hijack this thread.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.psychologytoday.com/us/basics/narcissism?amp

https://narcissistabusesupport.com/red-flags/red-flag-narcissist-triangulation/

https://blogs.psychcentral.com/psychology-self/2019/10/triangulation-and-narcissism/


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Maree00

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4700416
> 
> ARGGG!!! I cannot believe the crowds that showed up in NYC, packed in tightly with their cellphones filming the Navy hospital ship.
> I have family who are working in hospitals right now with no resources & these selfish people make me SO mad.
> 
> How do people not see the sick irony??
> That ship has 1,000 beds for Covid patients.
> NY Hospitals are using forklifts to load pallets of dead bodies into 18-wheeler refrigerated trucks.
> NY knows how Covid spreads.
> Some people in that crowd may require beds on that ship.
> 
> Why is it so important to risk your health & others & healthcare workers to instagram it?! It’s going to be all over the news anyway. It’s not sighting Bigfoot!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html



I don't live in NY but my husband is a RN at our local hospital in the emergency department and they barely have beds now so it amazes me when you read about this things, over the weekend it was nice outside and I not going to say I stayed in, I did drive 30 minutes to get curbside popcorn cause I was going stir crazy but to risk your health and others is selfish. However, other people went to the park so the mayor roped off the park and has the police patrolling.


----------



## PewPew

luckylove said:


> Yes, the article states the Comfort will be used for NON Corona patients to free up more beds in major NYC hospitals so that the major hospitals have more room to treat corona patients once non corona beds are freed up. This is what the recent tv news coverage reported as well. It may be the opposite function with the sister ship headed to California... I haven't read much on that.



You’re absolutely correct.  Some less professional outlets were initially calling Comfort a “Quarantine ship”, which led to confusion.  USNS Mercy & USNS Comfort will both serve the same function. USNS Mercy’s director announced this week they will only accept patients via inter-hospital transfer that have tested negative for Covid. They will still use extreme caution and isolate anyone developing Covid symptoms quickly.

Have you heard what role the Central Park tent hospitals will take (triage general population, or transfers?)



Maree00 said:


> I don't live in NY but my husband is a RN at our local hospital in the emergency department and they barely have beds now so it amazes me when you read about this things, over the weekend it was nice outside and I not going to say I stayed in, I did drive 30 minutes to get curbside popcorn cause I was going stir crazy but to risk your health and others is selfish. However, other people went to the park so the mayor roped off the park and has the police patrolling.



Sending good wishes for the safety of your husband & his colleagues!


----------



## GhstDreamer

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4700416
> 
> ARGGG!!! I cannot believe the crowds that showed up in NYC, packed in tightly with their cellphones filming the Navy hospital ship.
> I have family who are working in hospitals right now with no resources & these selfish people make me SO mad.
> 
> How do people not see the sick irony??
> That ship has 1,000 beds for Covid patients.
> NY Hospitals are using forklifts to load pallets of dead bodies into 18-wheeler refrigerated trucks.
> NY knows how Covid spreads.
> Some people in that crowd may require beds on that ship.
> 
> Why is it so important to risk your health & others & healthcare workers to instagram it?! It’s going to be all over the news anyway. It’s not sighting Bigfoot!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html


Omg! That pic is selfishness in action. I read about morons who take pics in dangerous situations so they can instagram them but instead they die from such stupid actions. At least they are only endangering themselves but this is just plain selfishness and apathy. 

My BIL's younger brother and his wife are both doctors and they are working 17 - 18 hour days at the hospital because they just can't keep up with the amount of patients in critical need (they work in one of the epicentres). The hospital started sending their patients to other hospitals in the state since last week. Their 3 year old twin girls have been living with their grandmother this entire time so they have no idea when they can see their kids. Unfortunately I live near the epicenter and we are nowhere near stabilizing. Just today the number of infected patients nearly doubled and our local medical health officer expects the numbers to double again tomorrow. We have more people diagnosed with covid than other much larger cities that are more populated.


----------



## Maree00

PewPew said:


> You’re absolutely correct.  Some less professional outlets were initially calling Comfort a “Quarantine ship”, which led to confusion.  USNS Mercy & USNS Comfort will both serve the same function. USNS Mercy’s director announced this week they will only accept patients via inter-hospital transfer that have tested negative for Covid. They will still use extreme caution and isolate anyone developing Covid symptoms quickly.
> 
> Have you heard what role the Central Park tent hospitals will take (triage general population, or transfers?)
> 
> 
> 
> Sending good wishes for the safety of your husband & his colleagues!



Thank you, they need it, he thought he had it last week


----------



## pixiejenna

Some fun meme’s to lighten the mood.

I’m pretty burnt out the only good thing is my workload has significantly lightened up the past week. I do feel bad for payroll because between the LOA’s and new policies going in place every week, if it was me I’d have a complete break down. Quite literally day to day everything keeps changing and it is exhausting.


----------



## Tootsie17

Sparkletastic said:


> Most people think narcissists are those who are vain or self involved. While narcissists may indeed display those traits, a true narcissist has a personality disorder that is traumatizing to those around them. It is impossible to have an active primary relationship with a narcissist (child, parent, significant other) and not experience emotional abuse.
> 
> Triangulation is their process by which they make themselves seem the injured party to a third person - thereby making the innocent person seem like they are harmful, abusive or neglectful when they do normal and healthy activity.
> 
> I’m a huge advocate for victims and survivors of narcissists. If anyone want support, info or help, please inbox me. I don’t want to hijack this thread.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.psychologytoday.com/us/basics/narcissism?amp
> 
> https://narcissistabusesupport.com/red-flags/red-flag-narcissist-triangulation/
> 
> https://blogs.psychcentral.com/psychology-self/2019/10/triangulation-and-narcissism/


Thank you. ❤


----------



## Ethengdurst

I am stressed with homeschooling... I know it sounds shallow but it causes me anxiety... I have a 4th grader. I’m from Northern California, the county with the most Covid cases, and I’m a frontliner working in the hospital with almost 3/4 the population of Covid/PUI patients (we were in our local news). But I’m more comfortable taking care of these critical patients on vents/oxygen support than teaching my son everyday! I applaud teachers and SAHM who has done homeschooling prior to this. At work all of us who have children and are doing homeschooling, it’s what we talk/complain most about this shelter-in-place.


----------



## lara0112

nicole0612 said:


> Of course military gets much better benefits than we do! (It’s hard to have any loyalty to our hospital system because they keep showing us that they don’t care about us by decreasing our benefits every year- now $2K deductible on our health plan, then only pays 70% up to $10K per year, and all of our sick leave bank taken away Jan 1 2020 and replaced by 5 days per year total (so I have not been paid yet in the last 2 months despite previously having saved up 4 months in sick leave as of Dec 2019, yuck).
> Hopefully, when this is over, countries and healthcare systems will learn....





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *IMPORTANT INFORMATION FROM THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU
> 
> The Better Business Bureau warns people to be on the lookout for scammers seeking to steal financial information by pretending to be involved in the distribution of government funds for coronavirus relief.
> 
> The scams are being distributed by email, text, telephone and social media posts, according to websites tricked up to mimic the look of actual government agencies.
> 
> Those with social media accounts should not assume an offer in a social media message from a friend is legitimate, BBB warned, noting scammers have the ability to impersonate real people and urged people to cross-check any such solicitations through another channel.*



in the Netherlands, they just stole a Van Gogh from a museum....




TXLVlove said:


> So after working on digital lessons for my students, within 2 hours of the lessons going live on the mandated platform, it crashed!  Good times!


I always have at least two options available (Zoom and Blackboard). 



i*bella said:


> Also, I applaud the RI Governor - my husband (who was born in RI) said she’ll get re-elected based on this move alone
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03...e-coronavirus-rhode-island-with-live-updates/



This supports my current impression, that  female politicians have been handling the current situation a million times better and more transparently.


----------



## lara0112

Ethengdurst said:


> I am stressed with homeschooling... I know it sounds shallow but it causes me anxiety... I have a 4th grader. I’m from Northern California, the county with the most Covid cases, and I’m a frontliner working in the hospital with almost 3/4 the population of Covid/PUI patients (we were in our local news). But I’m more comfortable taking care of these critical patients on vents/oxygen support than teaching my son everyday! I applaud teachers and SAHM who has done homeschooling prior to this. At work all of us who have children and are doing homeschooling, it’s what we talk/complain most about this shelter-in-place.



as per usual, the greatest source of fights between hubby and I are... the kids (no surprise) and in particular, homeschooling our primary school kid (the older ones are easier). I feel ya


----------



## PewPew

*New York man refuses to let son & his friends in the house after taking spring break trip amid coronavirus outbreak *

Summary:
NY Man has elderly grandparents living with family. He tells his son & their friends not to travel for Spring Break to Texas. Son & friends go anyway, and take a car service to Man’s house (their apt is 2+ hrs away). Man fills a car with food, tells them to pee in bushes & sends them to their apt.

Smart man to protect his folks. A lot of people would have rationalized, “oh Texas doesn’t have many cases yet,” but these guys could also have been exposed by other lunatics on holiday, on a plane, in the airport, in a car service (high use), etc.

https://fox8.com/news/coronavirus/n...-spring-break-trip-amid-coronavirus-outbreak/


----------



## gelbergirl

I had been job hunting before all this, and now the job market is 0.
I am employed but the stress of the coronavirus is adding to it plus my boss can be quite abusive.
This is the major reason I want out.
My company is working through this outbreak, they consider themselves essential.


----------



## smallfry

gelbergirl said:


> I had been job hunting before all this, and now the job market is 0.
> I am employed but the stress of the coronavirus is adding to it plus my boss can be quite abusive.
> This is the major reason I want out.
> My company is working through this outbreak, they consider themselves essential.


Hugs @gelbergirl.  Are they an essential business as defined in your state's mandate?


----------



## gelbergirl

smallfry said:


> Hugs @gelbergirl.  Are they an essential business as defined in your state's mandate?



Thank you so much.
Yes, they are, as defined.


----------



## chicinthecity777

One good thing I can say about this whole thing is my credit card bill this month is going to be very small...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*REFERRING TO MY PREVIOUS POST, THIS INFORMATION ONLY APPLIES TO THE US.  *


*IMPORTANT INFORMATION FROM THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU

The Better Business Bureau warns people to be on the lookout for scammers seeking to steal financial information by pretending to be involved in the distribution of government funds for coronavirus relief.

The scams are being distributed by email, text, telephone and social media posts, according to websites tricked up to mimic the look of actual government agencies.

Those with social media accounts should not assume an offer in a social media message from a friend is legitimate, BBB warned, noting scammers have the ability to impersonate real people and urged people to cross-check any such solicitations through another channel.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## aerinha

I was doing really good on the not shopping, but there is thing called the internet and it takes credit cards...and I Escaped ban island last night thanks to the virus.  They said all schools in my state are closed indefinitely yesterday and I work at a school. I think that put me over the edge, or maybe that they closed all businesses so no haircut for me for the foreseeable future.  I know they had people mocking women on TV for wanting their hair done, making it about vanity, I don’t care about color or styling, having it cut and not annoyingly caught in the back of my coats and shirts because it’s a weird length right now and feeling like me is more of a sanity thing than a vanity thing.  I would seriously drive up to my salon with wet hair, turn in the car seat so the back of my head was out the window, let them cut it, pay them double and drive home with my still wet freshly cut hair and be happy lol.

Today I instituted wear something different day.  So instead of jeans or yoga pants and a shirt, my go to cold weather wear, I went with leggings and a fancy tunic top with a delicate necklace (usually don’t do jewelry at home).


----------



## MrsGAM

aerinha said:


> I was doing really good on the not shopping, but there is thing called the internet and it takes credit cards...and I Escaped ban island last night thanks to the virus.  They said all schools in my state are closed indefinitely yesterday and I work at a school. I think that put me over the edge, or maybe that they closed all businesses so no haircut for me for the foreseeable future.  I know they had people mocking women on TV for wanting their hair done, making it about vanity, I don’t care about color or styling, having it cut and not annoyingly caught in the back of my coats and shirts because it’s a weird length right now and feeling like me is more of a sanity thing than a vanity thing.  I would seriously drive up to my salon with wet hair, turn in the car seat so the back of my head was out the window, let them cut it, pay them double and drive home with my still wet freshly cut hair and be happy lol.
> 
> Today I instituted wear something different day.  So instead of jeans or yoga pants and a shirt, my go to cold weather wear, I went with leggings and a fancy tunic top with a delicate necklace (usually don’t do jewelry at home).



I've definitely been spending more money than I should. Internet shopping is dangerous! I've been looking at jewelry lately. I've started wearing jewelry at home while I work - I used to wear nothing, not even my wedding set, while at home. Right now, I have my wedding set, a right hand ring stack, a necklace, and earrings on. I don't even remember the last time I wore earrings. Probably when my son was a baby; he just turned 4 this month.

I also need a haircut super badly. I've been growing it out for a long time, but now it's down to my butt and getting into everything. I need to chop off 6-12 inches, and I really don't care about the style! Might just have my mother chop it off for me. She comes over most days to look after my toddlers so I can get 8 hours of work done; hubby has to go to work (he works at a news station as a master control operator) and has to go in for his usual hours. The company I work for has been deemed essential for infrastructure construction but I get to work from home. I'd have my husband cut it for me, but he loves my long hair and doesn't want me to cut it


----------



## sdkitty

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t disagree more. I am very thankful that the media continues to do its work and provides us with accurate information on this incredible public health crisis.I
> _xx political comments removed _


I agree.  However for our own sanity we do need to turn it off sometimes.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> At our banks, only the drive through window is open. Is that how it is where you are? I deposit through the app so I don't usually have to go in. We're using delivery services to get our groceries. DH and I are high risk.


my credit union is open.  they have a rope you stand behind so you don't get too close to the teller.....I went last week and the teller seemed unhappy. maybe didn't want to be working or maybe this was just her personality.  she was new to me.


----------



## Chanbal

Some good news: "*Johnson & Johnson wants to start testing its coronavirus vaccine by September*" https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/30/heal...johnson-and-johnson-clinical-trial/index.html


----------



## iamluthien

I am italian and american, living in the UK.
My family and my parents live in Italy and I repatriated to help them, so now I am in isolation and I will be able to see them after two weeks of isolation.
In UK the situation was crazy as BoJo did literally nothing for too much time and I was really scared. 
Quarantine in italy is though...


----------



## sdkitty

chicinthecity777 said:


> One good thing I can say about this whole thing is my credit card bill this month is going to be very small...


not me....was stocking up on food, etc. but should be less this coming month


----------



## chicinthecity777

Most of the luxury brands stopped on-line order delivery in Europe so that's that. Plus I am not travelling to work, not going lunch at work, not going out and eat, not travelling for vacation, not needing so much make-up, no desire to buy clothes which I can't wear to work or going out, the list goes on!


----------



## chicinthecity777

sdkitty said:


> not me....was stocking up on food, etc. but should be less this coming month


I spend very small portion of income on grocery food.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My area just ran out of soap. Yep you heard me. Hand soap, dish soap and laundry.  Basically anything sudsy and bubbly hygiene wise is now gone within a 3 hour driving radius not to mention either sold out or not available for delivery from online.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> My area just ran out of soap. Yep you heard me. Hand soap, dish soap and laundry.  Basically anything sudsy and bubbly hygiene wise is now gone within a 3 hour driving radius.


wonder if baking soda would work


----------



## limom

chicinthecity777 said:


> Most of the luxury brands stopped on-line order delivery in Europe so that's that. Plus I am not travelling to work, not going lunch at work, not going out and eat, not travelling for vacation, not needing so much make-up, no desire to buy clothes which I can't wear to work or going out, the list goes on!


This is exactly contrary to my strategy. I wear full make up and even put on red lipstick so I can’t touch my face!
I am experimenting with scarves, as my hair is a mess.


----------



## Charles

Some possibly positive news.  Looks like total daily new cases are slowing.  Fingers crossed they start going down.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Charles said:


> Some possibly positive news.  Looks like total daily new cases are slowing.  Fingers crossed they start going down.


Where are you getting this?
Every time I look at this meter for the US, we are steadily tracking roughly 16k a day

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

We have not even reached the peak yet. I repeat, we will surge, not decrease.


----------



## ladysarah

Cavalier Girl said:


> My dearest friend just sent this to me, and I figured we could all use a little levity.  Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 4698299


Hopefully it won’t come to that...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> I've definitely been spending more money than I should. Internet shopping is dangerous! I've been looking at jewelry lately. I've started wearing jewelry at home while I work - I used to wear nothing, not even my wedding set, while at home. Right now, I have my wedding set, a right hand ring stack, a necklace, and earrings on. I don't even remember the last time I wore earrings. Probably when my son was a baby; he just turned 4 this month.
> 
> I also need a haircut super badly. I've been growing it out for a long time, but now it's down to my butt and getting into everything. I need to chop off 6-12 inches, and I really don't care about the style! Might just have my mother chop it off for me. She comes over most days to look after my toddlers so I can get 8 hours of work done; hubby has to go to work (he works at a news station as a master control operator) and has to go in for his usual hours. The company I work for has been deemed essential for infrastructure construction but I get to work from home. I'd have my husband cut it for me, but he loves my long hair and doesn't want me to cut it


It's pretty easy to trim long hair. I'm jealous of yours! I've never been able to grow mine long. It breaks or falls out before it gets much past my shoulders. I dread having to cut my husband's hair. He wants me to order some clippers but I don't know if that is essential.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Gov Cuomo just gave a press conference interesting facts just came out. His brother is infected with the coronavirus. He named a law after his mother. The peak of the infection for NYC haven't been hit yet. Scary.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> wonder if baking soda would work



soap has lipids that break down the lipid layer of the virus. Like attracts like... so maybe something oil-based, but I’m no scientist


----------



## chicinthecity777

limom said:


> This is exactly contrary to my strategy. I wear full make up and even put on red lipstick so I can’t touch my face!
> I am experimenting with scarves, as my hair is a mess.


I don't normally wear a lot of make up to start with, it takes me 1 min to do my face. Now I don't bother. I wear a mask, glasses and a hood when I go outside. You can hardly see my face at all! LOL!


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> soap has lipids that break down the lipid layer of the virus. Like attracts like... so maybe something oil-based, but I’m no scientist


People used to make their own soap from animal fats. I think you need lye too. You might be able to buy hand made soap from etsy. It would be more expensive but it's better than nothing.


----------



## SouthTampa

whateve said:


> People used to make their own soap from animal fats. I think you need lye too. You might be able to buy hand made soap from etsy. It would be more expensive but it's better than nothing.


I am losing it!   I read your post as “animal farts”


----------



## Charles

hermes_lemming said:


> Where are you getting this?
> Every time I look at this meter for the US, we are steadily tracking roughly 16k a day
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> We have not even reached the peak yet. I repeat, we will surge, not decrease.



Same place you mentioned.  
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

This is total DAILY cases...not total overall cases.


----------



## Plussizegirl

My teenage daughter cut my hair and removed the gel polish from my nails.
So happy she did it.
I still have to go to work and I dress up as usual.
3  weeks ago I ordered a Hera Scarf ( 140×140, cashmere silk blend) from Liberty of London.
It is beautiful, I wear it for work, like it a lot,  but yesterday I sadly I noticed that the scarf was off 50% yesterday.


----------



## sdkitty

Plussizegirl said:


> My teenage daughter cut my hair and removed the gel polish from my nails.
> So happy she did it.
> I still have to go to work and I dress up as usual.
> 3  weeks ago I ordered a Hera Scarf ( 140×140, cashmere silk blend) from Liberty of London.
> It is beautiful, I wear it for work, like it al lot,  but yesterday I sadly I noticed that the scarf was off 50% yesterday.


I hate when I buy something and then see it reduced.....and 50% is a lot.  Oh well, happens to all of us


----------



## aerinha

MrsGAM said:


> I've definitely been spending more money than I should. Internet shopping is dangerous! I've been looking at jewelry lately. I've started wearing jewelry at home while I work - I used to wear nothing, not even my wedding set, while at home. Right now, I have my wedding set, a right hand ring stack, a necklace, and earrings on. I don't even remember the last time I wore earrings. Probably when my son was a baby; he just turned 4 this month.
> 
> I also need a haircut super badly. I've been growing it out for a long time, but now it's down to my butt and getting into everything. I need to chop off 6-12 inches, and I really don't care about the style! Might just have my mother chop it off for me. She comes over most days to look after my toddlers so I can get 8 hours of work done; hubby has to go to work (he works at a news station as a master control operator) and has to go in for his usual hours. The company I work for has been deemed essential for infrastructure construction but I get to work from home. I'd have my husband cut it for me, but he loves my long hair and doesn't want me to cut it



Men!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Charles said:


> Same place you mentioned.
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/
> 
> This is total DAILY cases...not total overall cases.


Thanks for mentioning the source.

Yep just looked at it. Definitely not slowing down.
I'm including a snapshot of just the US (no extended to the other countries). We are still trending at almost 20k new cases a day


----------



## SouthTampa

I just ordered an oximeter.   Had never heard of it.   It measures the level of oxygen?    Anywho, I read an article from Andy Cohen who just recovered from the virus.    That was his main tip, to have one of these.   He said there were days he felt as though his lungs were not doing well.    With this machine, he was then able to assure himself that he was fine.    He said the last thing you want is to go to the hospital.

 Just wanted to toss this out there.   I ordered from Amazon.   Not too expensive, but you have to research.   Some
are quite high priced (over $200) and some of the cheaper ones will not be delivered until mid May.    I ended up
paying $55/60.

Everyone stay safe!!!


----------



## luckylove

SouthTampa said:


> I just ordered an oximeter.   Had never heard of it.   It measures the level of oxygen?    Anywho, I read an article from Andy Cohen who just recovered from the virus.    That was his main tip, to have one of these.   He said there were days he felt as though his lungs were not doing well.    With this machine, he was then able to assure himself that he was fine.    He said the last thing you want is to go to the hospital.
> 
> Just wanted to toss this out there.   I ordered from Amazon.   Not too expensive, but you have to research.   Some
> are quite high priced (over $200) and some of the cheaper ones will not be delivered until mid May.    I ended up
> paying $55/60.
> 
> Everyone stay safe!!!



Yes, the virus is especially frightening for those who have asthma like Andy. From what I understand, his doctor, who treats his asthma, wanted him to use it as an index to tell him if his oxygen levels got too low to mange the virus at home.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm wishing my state had cannabis dispensaries.  That would have to be better for me than the amount of Xanax I'm using to fight anxiety.

Maybe I'll look up how to start a small grow spot. Anyone know how long it takes a plant to mature???    Party on!


----------



## whateve

Plussizegirl said:


> My teenage daughter cut my hair and removed the gel polish from my nails.
> So happy she did it.
> I still have to go to work and I dress up as usual.
> 3  weeks ago I ordered a Hera Scarf ( 140×140, cashmere silk blend) from Liberty of London.
> It is beautiful, I wear it for work, like it a lot,  but yesterday I sadly I noticed that the scarf was off 50% yesterday.


That happened with the purse I bought at the beginning of February. It was a brand new release and went on sale a few weeks ago. If this hadn't happened, I don't think it would have been reduced.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

SouthTampa said:


> I just ordered an oximeter.   Had never heard of it.   It measures the level of oxygen?    Anywho, I read an article from Andy Cohen who just recovered from the virus.    That was his main tip, to have one of these.   He said there were days he felt as though his lungs were not doing well.    With this machine, he was then able to assure himself that he was fine.    He said the last thing you want is to go to the hospital.
> 
> Just wanted to toss this out there.   I ordered from Amazon.   Not too expensive, but you have to research.   Some
> are quite high priced (over $200) and some of the cheaper ones will not be delivered until mid May.    I ended up
> paying $55/60.
> 
> Everyone stay safe!!!


My Samsung phone does this. From what I read, it is fairly accurate.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> My Samsung phone does this. From what I read, it is fairly accurate.


Yes I have been using this function a lot!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

mzbaglady1 said:


> Gov Cuomo just gave a press conference interesting facts just came out. His brother is infected with the coronavirus. He named a law after his mother. The peak of the infection for NYC haven't been hit yet. Scary.



I don't even live in New York and Cuomo's daily updates have kept me sane (well sort of anyway). I really hope his brother is okay. I love their interviews together, there are compilations of clips on twitter, they offer some comic relief and touching moments in all the bad news right now.


----------



## Chanbal

Charles said:


> Some possibly positive news.  Looks like total daily new cases are slowing.  Fingers crossed they start going down.



I sincerely hope you are right. I'm following the situation in the US and Europe; the numbers provided by China don't add up.

*WUHAN COVID-19 DEATH TOLL MAY BE IN TENS OF THOUSANDS, DATA ON CREMATIONS AND SHIPMENTS OF URNS SUGGEST*
*https://www.newsweek.com/wuhan-covi...ata-cremations-shipments-urns-suggest-1494914*


----------



## sdkitty

first we were told masks were for sick people and medical providers...now I'm hearing maybe we should all be wearing them.  but there aren't enough....frustrating

we think of ourselves as the greatest most progressive country in the world and we're not doing as well on this as some other countries have


----------



## Chanbal

sdkitty said:


> first we were told masks were for sick people and medical providers...now I'm hearing maybe we should all be wearing them.  but there aren'e enough....frustrating


We should all be wearing them IMO, but we don't have them. Masks and other critical supplies are mostly produced in China and they have been needing/using them... This should teach us a big lesson and not be so dependent on other countries.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SouthTampa said:


> I just ordered an oximeter.   Had never heard of it.   It measures the level of oxygen?    Anywho, I read an article from Andy Cohen who just recovered from the virus.    That was his main tip, to have one of these.   He said there were days he felt as though his lungs were not doing well.    With this machine, he was then able to assure himself that he was fine.    He said the last thing you want is to go to the hospital.
> 
> Just wanted to toss this out there.   I ordered from Amazon.   Not too expensive, but you have to research.   Some
> are quite high priced (over $200) and some of the cheaper ones will not be delivered until mid May.    I ended up
> paying $55/60.
> 
> Everyone stay safe!!!


I read this....what brand did you get?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> I sincerely hope you are right. I'm following the situation in the US and Europe; the numbers provided by China don't add up.
> 
> *WUHAN COVID-19 DEATH TOLL MAY BE IN TENS OF THOUSANDS, DATA ON CREMATIONS AND SHIPMENTS OF URNS SUGGEST*
> *https://www.newsweek.com/wuhan-covi...ata-cremations-shipments-urns-suggest-1494914*


Here's some additional food for thought. Bear in mind their population is 1.3 billion 
https://www.ibtimes.sg/china-hiding-covid-19-death-toll-21-million-cell-phones-disappeared-why-41580


----------



## Storm702

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm wishing my state had cannabis dispensaries.  That would have to be better for me than the amount of Xanax I'm using to fight anxiety.
> 
> Maybe I'll look up how to start a small grow spot. Anyone know how long it takes a plant to mature???    Party on!


I wish I could send you some, but I'm pretty sure that's illegal[emoji30][emoji24] I think it's about 3-5 months indoors, but it varies widely.


----------



## SouthTampa

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I read this....what brand did you get?


Leknes.


----------



## pixiejenna

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *REFERRING TO MY PREVIOUS POST, THIS INFORMATION ONLY APPLIES TO THE US.  *
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT INFORMATION FROM THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU
> 
> The Better Business Bureau warns people to be on the lookout for scammers seeking to steal financial information by pretending to be involved in the distribution of government funds for coronavirus relief.
> 
> The scams are being distributed by email, text, telephone and social media posts, according to websites tricked up to mimic the look of actual government agencies.
> 
> Those with social media accounts should not assume an offer in a social media message from a friend is legitimate, BBB warned, noting scammers have the ability to impersonate real people and urged people to cross-check any such solicitations through another channel.*


[/QUOTE]

I saw a bit on the news yesterday and I don’t recall what state it was in but a car dealership was sending out fake “stimulus checks” as a promotion for their financing for their cars. It looks like a check and I’m sure it would very easily confuse older people thinking that they got their stimulus check very quickly and they could attempt to cash them.



aerinha said:


> I was doing really good on the not shopping, but there is thing called the internet and it takes credit cards...and I Escaped ban island last night thanks to the virus.  They said all schools in my state are closed indefinitely yesterday and I work at a school. I think that put me over the edge, or maybe that they closed all businesses so no haircut for me for the foreseeable future.  I know they had people mocking women on TV for wanting their hair done, making it about vanity, I don’t care about color or styling, having it cut and not annoyingly caught in the back of my coats and shirts because it’s a weird length right now and feeling like me is more of a sanity thing than a vanity thing.  I would seriously drive up to my salon with wet hair, turn in the car seat so the back of my head was out the window, let them cut it, pay them double and drive home with my still wet freshly cut hair and be happy lol.
> 
> Today I instituted wear something different day.  So instead of jeans or yoga pants and a shirt, my go to cold weather wear, I went with leggings and a fancy tunic top with a delicate necklace (usually don’t do jewelry at home).



I just spent a ton of money on hair products my hair is long and on the dry side. Now that I’m washing my hair every day I work when I get home it’s getting even dryer. I also am blow drying it more too because it won’t dry before I go to bed. I ended up getting two leave in conditioners because I will not be able to brush my hair without it’s help. When I go too long without getting it cut it gets very knotty because of the length. 



SouthTampa said:


> I just ordered an oximeter.   Had never heard of it.   It measures the level of oxygen?    Anywho, I read an article from Andy Cohen who just recovered from the virus.    That was his main tip, to have one of these.   He said there were days he felt as though his lungs were not doing well.    With this machine, he was then able to assure himself that he was fine.    He said the last thing you want is to go to the hospital.
> 
> Just wanted to toss this out there.   I ordered from Amazon.   Not too expensive, but you have to research.   Some
> are quite high priced (over $200) and some of the cheaper ones will not be delivered until mid May.    I ended up
> paying $55/60.
> 
> Everyone stay safe!!!



Interesting I actually had someone ask me if we carried them and I know what they are because my mom had COPD but if anyone else had answered the call they wouldn’t have had any clue what they were talking about. As another user posted Samsung cell phones have a Samsung health app dose this under the measure stress option.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here’s another link with important info regarding the stimulus check scams in the US.  

https://www.businessinsider.com/per...rus-stimulus-checks-irs-treasury-scam-warning


----------



## rutabaga

hermes_lemming said:


> Here's some additional food for thought. Bear in mind their population is 1.3 billion
> https://www.ibtimes.sg/china-hiding-covid-19-death-toll-21-million-cell-phones-disappeared-why-41580



Ooh the phones and urns numbers in those articles are creepy. I read an article today about which counties here were most compliant with the shelter-in-place order based on phone GPS info. It was really big brother-y but almost every county got an “A” for compliance which is good I guess?


----------



## Ethengdurst

sdkitty said:


> first we were told masks were for sick people and medical providers...now I'm hearing maybe we should all be wearing them.  but there aren't enough....frustrating
> 
> we think of ourselves as the greatest most progressive country in the world and we're not doing as well on this as some other countries have



If I could make a suggestion, if you don’t have a surgical mask and only have those cloth ones or bandana/scarf, maybe use that and a face shield. It’s an extra layer of protection, is more available than masks (when I look online) because it’s easily reproduced. Where I work we have more face shields than N95s, so sometimes we have to reuse the N95s for several days. But the face shields we can change at least everyday. Per CDC bandanas/scarfs can be used by the healthcare workers if the hospital runs out, thankfully ours hasn’t come to that yet.


----------



## karylicious

Ethengdurst said:


> If I could make a suggestion, if you don’t have a surgical mask and only have those cloth ones or bandana/scarf, maybe use that and a face shield. It’s an extra layer of protection, is more available than masks (when I look online) because it’s easily reproduced. Where I work we have more face shields than N95s, so sometimes we have to reuse the N95s for several days. But the face shields we can change at least everyday. Per CDC bandanas/scarfs can be used by the healthcare workers if the hospital runs out, thankfully ours hasn’t come to that yet.




How are the N95’s cleaned to reuse them


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Here's some additional food for thought. Bear in mind their population is 1.3 billion
> https://www.ibtimes.sg/china-hiding-covid-19-death-toll-21-million-cell-phones-disappeared-why-41580


Unfortunately, we have plenty of food for thought. Where is Dr. Ai Fen? 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...t-public-spread-coronavirus-goes-missing.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/world/asia/china-ren-zhiqiang.html
Thousands and thousands of people are dying, we need and deserve reliable data. Stay safe!


----------



## Ethengdurst

karylicious said:


> How are the N95’s cleaned to reuse them


We put them in small paper bags with our names on them(I really don’t know, that’s what they tell us to do). That’s why we have the face shields as an extra barrier. We put plain surgical masks on top of them too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> Unfortunately, we have plenty of food for thought. Where is Dr. Ai Fen?
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...t-public-spread-coronavirus-goes-missing.html
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/world/asia/china-ren-zhiqiang.html
> Thousands and thousands of people are dying, we need and deserve reliable data. Stay safe!


The person who tried to warn us about the coronavirus died several months back. No one paid him much attention until it was too late.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51364382


----------



## bag-mania

It seems clear that the government in China has severely underreported the number of coronavirus deaths in Wuhan. Reports of crematories working around the clock and thousands of urns being delivered does not match up with the official story.  I’ve read some estimates that over 40,000 have died but I don’t think the actual number will ever be released.


----------



## lara0112

bag-mania said:


> It seems clear that the government in China has severely underreported the number of coronavirus deaths in Wuhan. Reports of crematories working around the clock and thousands of urns being delivered does not match up with the official story.  I’ve read some estimates that over 40,000 have died but I don’t think the actual number will ever be released.



and equally the number of actually infected people are under-estimated - across the globe at this point. I am the first to point out that China is at the forefront of this problem, but honestly, many of the so-called first world leaders have not dealt with this very well. .... some have been and are still using it to further their politics where they can, and these Wuhan reports are obviously part of that. admitting that UK, US, Italy... have not dealt with this very well from the beginning has to be counter-acted by blaming others now for not releasing proper information. Excellent case of terrible crisis management skills....


----------



## chicinthecity777

The total numbers in every country are under-reported! Unless you test everybody, the number of confirmed cases is always going to be smaller than the real number. Here in the UK, I know several people have had it but because they have mild symptoms and are not medical workers, they have not been tested therefore they are not in the office stats. One had a home visit from our NHS but they literally told him he had it but he would not be tested, treated or anything. Gave him paracetamol and that was it. Another friend of my SO's who had flu jab at the start of the winter also had flu like symptoms and he said he had covid-19 but he just self-quarantined at home. Didn't bother to call our health line. Many many cases like this.
Like I said, unless you test everybody, the real number is always higher! Same applies to the USA!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lara0112 said:


> and equally the number of actually infected people are under-estimated - across the globe at this point. I am the first to point out that China is at the forefront of this problem, but honestly, many of the so-called first world leaders have not dealt with this very well. .... some have been and are still using it to further their politics where they can, and these Wuhan reports are obviously part of that. admitting that UK, US, Italy... have not dealt with this very well from the beginning has to be counter-acted by blaming others now for not releasing proper information. Excellent case of terrible crisis management skills....


Couldn't agree more! Blaming China is not going to help fight your own pandemic! Leaders need to concentrate on dealing with it rather than political scoring from it! And everybody should take this very seriously!


----------



## chicinthecity777

You can continue to blame China but they now got their act together and now it's western countries turn:
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...re-creating-a-fortress-to-keep-it-so-11965056


----------



## chicinthecity777

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/
In case anybody is wondering whether US figures have shown a slow down, they haven't. Yesterday (31st March) saw the biggest jump in both new cases and death toll. You can't look at "today's" number as U.S. numbers are updated through out the day. You need to look at "yesterday's" number and compare it with the day before.
Unfortunately UK also also seen the biggest increase, especially in death toll yesterday. 
*Take care all! *


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> I'm fairly confident there will be no school for the rest of this year. School won't resume until next year..students will be given the grade they had when school closed.


Yep.  I just told my co-workers (at school) that id see them in October...we are out until May 3rd per governor. Our ISD said that students would not be receiving grades or punishment for this time period...I did NOT tell DS and I’m hoping he doesn’t hear about it from a friend.


----------



## Prufrock613

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4697305
> 
> 
> Not a perfect job but good enough for now. I still have a bit of base coat but I don't want to scrape too much and make them weak. I rather treat them before attempting to use regular polish on them yet. I am glad I didn't get rid of everything I had from when I did my nails.


They look great!
I’m pretty sure I’m going to look like Carol, by the time I can get my hair done


----------



## Prufrock613

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else have friends that think everyone is overreacting? Comments like “we still need to keep the economy going” etc in response to suggestions of more shut downs and people staying home.
> I hear a few condescending comments like this and wonder “do you think for yourself at all?” It’s shifted my opinion of certain friends, sorry to say.
> We are trying to stay home except for essential shopping.


Sadly, my DH is/was one of them.  He works in an essential business.  Our DS has a rare disease that effects his lungs when he becomes ill...all of a sudden it hit him.  He took almost 2 wks off with FMLA until we could see the curve flatten.  Nothing has changed, as of yet- and one of his co workers tested positive.  He asked me how messy the guest room was (it’s my stick everything I can’t deal with room) so he is thinking of isolating when he comes home.


----------



## Prufrock613

I don’t think I’ve worn proper pants/jeans for over 2 weeks, now.  Anything with an elastic waistband is my jam.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chicinthecity777 said:


> Couldn't agree more! Blaming China is not going to help fight your own pandemic! Leaders need to concentrate on dealing with it rather than political scoring from it! And everybody should take this very seriously!





chicinthecity777 said:


> You can continue to blame China but they now got their act together and now it's western countries turn:
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...re-creating-a-fortress-to-keep-it-so-11965056



Blaming is the new diplomacy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Storm702 said:


> I wish I could send you some, but I'm pretty sure that's illegal[emoji30][emoji24] I think it's about 3-5 months indoors, but it varies widely.



I wish you could, too, Storm702!  Guess I'll resort to drinking early and often.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## chicinthecity777

I just got news that a very good family friend of my in-laws has covid-19 in NY and he's in a hospital there. He is in his 70s and he just beat cancel last year. Now this. He is the nicest person you will ever meet! Always very generous with others! We are very upset! We can only hope for the best!


----------



## luckylove

chicinthecity777 said:


> I just got news that a very good family friend of my in-laws has covid-19 in NY and he's in a hospital there. He is in his 70s and he just beat cancel last year. Now this. He is the nicest person you will ever meet! Always very generous with others! We are very upset! We can only hope for the best!



Oh dear! I really hope he makes a full recovery from this virus! Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Oh dear! I really hope he makes a full recovery from this virus! Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


Thank you! It's very kind of you! I read it that you have lost your uncle to this? I am so sorry! I have been trying to compartmentalise things but this hits close. I know people who had it or are having it but all are mild cases until now.


----------



## luckylove

chicinthecity777 said:


> Thank you! It's very kind of you! I read it that you have lost your uncle to this? I am so sorry! I have been trying to compartmentalise things but this hits close. I know people who had it or are having it but all are mild cases until now.



Yes, knowing someone directly affected by this definitely makes it far too real. Sadly, my uncle did lose his battle against the disease. He was a wonderful man who had a world of friends who loved him and a terrific marriage... the fact that his life was so rich with love gives me a lot of comfort.


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Yes, knowing someone directly affected by this definitely makes it far too real. Sadly, my uncle did lose his battle against the disease. He was a wonderful man who had a world of friends who loved him and a terrific marriage... the fact that his life was so rich with love gives me a lot of comfort.


----------



## zen1965

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Blaming is the new diplomacy.



I do not see "blaming". I see concern that
I) precious time was wasted when efforts were focused on suppressing supposed "fake news" instead of on immediately trying to stop the spread of this virus;  
II) possible underreporting of infection spread and fatality directly effects scientific research adversely.

These concerns do not whitewash any failings of other nations/ governments. And, yes, there are multiple, and some have been called out in this thread.
And, finally, no, I do not support the silencing of whistleblowers or critics *anywhere* in the world.


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> Oh dear! I really hope he makes a full recovery from this virus! Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


Ditto and sending prayers!


----------



## ladysarah

For UK readers the guardian publishes daily updates here: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...any-confirmed-cases-are-in-your-area-covid-19
The charts don’t  include everyone because not everyone is tested. I reality the figures are probably much much higher.


----------



## bag-mania

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Blaming is the new diplomacy.



Since when has desiring the facts become the blame game? There is evidence slowing emerging that there were possibly tens of thousands of COVID-19 deaths that were not reported in an effort to make it look like China had things under control long before they did. We are commenting plenty on the actions and inactions of other countries. Why should this not be part of the conversation?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bag-mania said:


> Since when has desiring the facts become the blame game? There is evidence slowing emerging that there were possibly tens of thousands of COVID-19 deaths that were not reported in an effort to make it look like China had things under control long before they did. We are commenting plenty on the actions and inactions of other countries. Why should this not be part of the conversation?



PLEASE SEE ABOVE POSTS FOR THESE QUOTES.  *chicinthecity *MADE THESE INSIGHTFUL REMARKS.  I WAS MERELY COMMENTING.

chicinthecity777 said: ↑
“Couldn't agree more! *Blaming China is not going to help fight your own pandemic!* Leaders need to concentrate on dealing with it rather than political scoring from it! And everybody should take this very seriously!”
↑
*“You can continue to blame China but they now got their act together and now it's western countries turn:*
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...re-creating-a-fortress-to-keep-it-so-11965056”


BOTH parties (China and the US) are blaming each other for the problem.  Not helpful.  Not diplomatic.


----------



## bag-mania

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> BOTH parties (China and the US) are blaming each other for the problem.  Not helpful.  Not diplomatic.



And I'm sure they will continue to blame each other over a myriad of other issues for years to come. That's not important. What does matter is most people want to understand exactly what's going on with this virus no matter where they live. There are still individuals who are not taking COVID-19 as seriously as they should and they won't until they get it through their heads that it is a real threat. Having an accurate body count would help drive that point home. Hiding the truth about something so important is never okay.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bag-mania said:


> And I'm sure *they will continue to blame each other over a myriad of other issues for years to come.* That's not important. What does matter is most people want to understand exactly what's going on with this virus no matter where they live. There are still individuals who are not taking COVID-19 as seriously as they should and they won't until they get it through their heads that it is a real threat. Having an accurate body count would help drive that point home. Hiding the truth about something so important is never okay.



That’s right.  That’s all I was saying.  I don’t want to get into a kerfuffle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hermes_lemming said:


> The person who tried to warn us about the coronavirus died several months back. No one paid him much attention until it was too late.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51364382


It seems he wanted to speak out further but was forced into silence.  It's a shame because the world lost valuable time and insight from people at the epicenter of it all. I'm surprised to learn he was an opthamologist - I wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SouthTampa said:


> Leknes.


Thank you!


----------



## bag-mania

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It seems he wanted to speak out further but was forced into silence.  It's a shame because the world lost valuable time and insight from people at the epicenter of it all. I'm surprised to learn he was an opthamologist - I wouldn't have guessed that.



Dr. Li Wenliang didn't discover it but he was brave enough to announce it publicly when others feared doing so. He's a hero IMO.

This is the article that Chanbal posted yesterday. Dr. Ai Fen was one of first who discovered it and she has since disappeared after speaking out. She was a coworker with Li Wenliang. It is infuriating that these doctors have been punished because they did the right thing._ _


*Wuhan doctor who was among the first to alert other medics to the spread of coronavirus 'goes missing' amid fears she has been detained for speaking out*
A Wuhan doctor who was among the first to alert other medics to the spread of coronavirus has disappeared sparking concerns that she has been detained, reports suggest.

Dr Ai Fen said she faced 'unprecedented, extremely harsh reprimanded' by officials at Wuhan Central Hospital after she shared a picture of a patient report labelled 'SARS coronavirus'.

The image was widely circulated and made its way to whistle-blower Li Wenliang who raised the alarm about the bug, which has killed more than 41,000 people worldwide.

Dr Li was reprimanded by authorities for 'illegally spreading untruthful information online'.

Dr Ai gave an interview to a Chinese magazine criticising the hospital's management for dismissing the early warnings of the coronavirus but has not been seen since, 60 Minutes Australia reported.

After the show's investigation aired, a post on the doctor's Weibo account - a social media platform similar to Twitter - shared a picture with the caption: 'A river. A bridge. A road. A clock chime,' RFA reports.

Her rumoured disappearance comes after criticism was levvied at the Chinese government for lying and covering up key information during virtually every stage of its coronavirus response.

Beijing initially tried to cover up the outbreak by punishing medics who discovered it, denying it could spread person-to-person and delaying a lockdown of affected regions - meaning early opportunities to control the spread were lost.

Then, once the virus began spreading, the Communist Party began censoring public information about it and spread disinformation overseas - including suggesting that US troops could have been the initial carriers.

Even now, prominent politicians have warned that infection and death totals being reported by the regime are likely to be wrong - with locals in the epicenter of Wuhan suggesting the true tolls could be ten times higher.

In the interview prior to her alleged dissapearance, Dr Ai admitted 'feeling regretful about not speaking out more' after four of her colleagues, including Dr Li, had contracted the virus and died while fighting the outbreak.

'If I had known what would have happened today, I wouldn't have cared about the reprimand. I would have told whoever and wherever I want,' said Dr Ai.

The interview was posted on Tuesday but quickly retracted from social media by its publisher People (Renwu) Magazine.

On 30 December, Dr Ai received a patient's report labelled 'SARS coronavirus'.

She said she broke out into a cold sweat after reading the lab results several times.







Ai Fen, whose text prompted whistle-blower Li Wenliang to sound the coronavirus alarm says her hospital punished her for sharing information on SARS-like disease last year

The SARS epidemic 17 years ago infected more than 8,000 people worldwide and killed over 800, according to the World Health Organisation.

The medic circled the word 'SARS' and sent a picture of the report to one of her former classmates and a group chat within her department.

Dr Ai said she alerted hospital authorities about the case.

'Later that evening, the stuff was shared all over the place with screenshots of the report bearing my red circle,' she said.

She added: '[These platforms] included the chatting group, which Li Wenliang shared the information with. I thought something bad is going to happen.'

Two days later, the Wuhan medic was summoned by the head of the hospital's disciplinary inspection committee.

Dr Ai said she faced 'unprecedented, extremely harsh reprimanded' and was accused of 'spreading rumours as a professional' by the hospital's officials.

'I was in shock,' she continued.

'What did I do wrong? Knowing the fact that a significant virus has been found on a patient, how can I not tell when another doctor asks about it?'

Ophthalmologist Li Wenliang was among eight people who shared Dr Ai's picture before being reprimanded by police and accused of spreading 'fake news' for warning the public of 'SARS at a Wuhan seafood market' on social media.

The 34-year-old medic succumbed to the deadly contagion in the early hours of Friday morning local time despite attempts to resuscitate him.

Three other doctors who worked along with late heroic whistle-blower Dr Li Wenliang have also died of the disease after contracting it while fighting the outbreak.

Dr Ai said she doesn't think of herself as a whistle-blower: 'I was the one handing out the whistles.'

'This incident has shown that everyone needs to have their own thoughts because someone has to step up to speak the truth,' she added. 'The world needs different kinds of voices.'

The original article has been removed from the magazine's Wechat account but web users have been posting screenshots of it online.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...t-public-spread-coronavirus-goes-missing.html


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

So many leaders ignored the warnings from experts. It was clear action was needed by February. I try not to think about it too much because I don't think it's good for my immune system but it's really infuriating and shameful.


----------



## zinacef

We can’t go back to what had happen then, sad to say that , but certainly something we should not forget in the future when we finally are able to control the spread of this disease and prevent people from dying.  All we can do is learn from what is going on and how can we make it better for the future.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

I have been trying to stay positive, praying in the mornings, keeping in touch with my family and friends and focusing on things to do around the house.  I keep telling myself that I am not stuck at home but that I am safe at home. That helps me to have a grateful heart and live one day at a time. I take walks and listen to music to uplift me!!


----------



## Chanbal

*More transparency could have saved thousands of lives. *

We are interested in facts, reliable data... Science has nothing to do with lack of diplomacy, discrimination, or not being politically correct. People are dying all over the world because of COVID-19, and reliable data is critical to implement the right approaches against this virus. 

I praise and thank Dr. Li, Dr. Ai, and other people that have risked their lives to alert the world about the real situation with COVID-19... 

I sincerely hope that all countries will work together in the fight against this virus.


----------



## Chanbal

Uptown Luxer said:


> I have been trying to stay positive, praying in the mornings, keeping in touch with my family and friends and focusing on things to do around the house.  I keep telling myself that I am not stuck at home but that I am safe at home. That helps me to have a grateful heart and live one day at a time. I take walks and listen to music to uplift me!!


This is a great approach. Going back to the question "How has Coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle?", I realized that I have been purchasing online several swimsuits and cover ups ... I really miss the beach.


----------



## Catbird9

bag-mania said:


> It seems clear that the government in China has severely underreported the number of coronavirus deaths in Wuhan. Reports of crematories working around the clock and thousands of urns being delivered does not match up with the official story.  I’ve read some estimates that over 40,000 have died but I don’t think the actual number will ever be released.



We also don't know how many died from causes_ other than_ Covid19.



chicinthecity777 said:


> The total numbers in every country are under-reported! Unless you test everybody, the number of confirmed cases is always going to be smaller than the real number. Here in the UK, I know several people have had it but because they have mild symptoms and are not medical workers, they have not been tested therefore they are not in the office stats. One had a home visit from our NHS but they literally told him he had it but he would not be tested, treated or anything. Gave him paracetamol and that was it. Another friend of my SO's who had flu jab at the start of the winter also had flu like symptoms and he said he had covid-19 but he just self-quarantined at home. Didn't bother to call our health line. Many many cases like this.
> Like I said, unless you test everybody, the real number is always higher! Same applies to the USA!



Yes, and unless you test everybody, you also don't know which pathogen(s) are causing the symptoms.


----------



## limom

chicinthecity777 said:


> The total numbers in every country are under-reported! Unless you test everybody, the number of confirmed cases is always going to be smaller than the real number. Here in the UK, I know several people have had it but because they have mild symptoms and are not medical workers, they have not been tested therefore they are not in the office stats. One had a home visit from our NHS but they literally told him he had it but he would not be tested, treated or anything. Gave him paracetamol and that was it. Another friend of my SO's who had flu jab at the start of the winter also had flu like symptoms and he said he had covid-19 but he just self-quarantined at home. Didn't bother to call our health line. Many many cases like this.
> Like I said, unless you test everybody, the real number is always higher! Same applies to the USA!


agreed. All we can do as CITIZENS of the world is cooperate and work together to stop this m@@@@@@@@ virus.


----------



## Lilybarb

Prufrock613 said:


> I don’t think I’ve worn proper pants/jeans for over 2 weeks, now.  Anything with an elastic waistband is my jam.


Exactly. Comfortable stay at home clothes. Taking it step further - anyone else having days of aimlessly wandering the house in your most comfortable robe? Of course there's always things to clean, but now concerned about running out of disinfecting agents & not being able to find more.
I try to remember something my 92 yr old mother, who had lived through a lot during her long life, drilled into me...that when life gets rough, "this too shall end".


----------



## Storm702

Uptown Luxer said:


> I have been trying to stay positive, praying in the mornings, keeping in touch with my family and friends and focusing on things to do around the house.  I keep telling myself that I am not stuck at home but that I am safe at home. That helps me to have a grateful heart and live one day at a time. I take walks and listen to music to uplift me!!


[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] I love this!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

limom said:


> agreed. All we can do as CITIZENS of the world is cooperate and work together to stop this m@@@@@@@@ virus.



^This!  And remember, this is an evolving situation.  What appeared to be true yesterday, may not be what's true in the coming days.  We all have to make the best decisions we can for ourselves, our families, and the rest of the world.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Trying to shelter in place as much as possible here in NY. 

Unfortunately two weeks ago my older son had a routine eye exam - thank goodness I did not cancel the appointment, he was the only patient there, and I think they closed the office that afternoon - and the doctor found his right retina was partially detached. He managed to get him in to see the surgeon immediately (they initially didn’t want to take the appointment). The surgeon found that my son had partially detached retinas in both eyes, and that the right eye was an emergency; we had no time to think about it, he had surgery the next morning and is recovering, the vision is slowly coming back. He still needs surgery on the left eye. The surgeon told us that were it not for the current situation he would have it this week, but if he goes to the hospital he will get sick. So we have to wait and hope it doesn’t get worse, and hopefully it can be done in two or three weeks. 

So it’s stress on top of stress here and I’m trying to stay upbeat and grateful (which I truly am) and keeping my kids going.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Notorious Pink said:


> Trying to shelter in place as much as possible here in NY.
> 
> Unfortunately two weeks ago my older son had a routine eye exam - thank goodness I did not cancel the appointment, he was the only patient there, and I think they closed the office that afternoon - and the doctor found his right retina was partially detached. He managed to get him in to see the surgeon immediately (they initially didn’t want to take the appointment). The surgeon found that my son had partially detached retinas in both eyes, and that the right eye was an emergency; we had no time to think about it, he had surgery the next morning and is recovering, the vision is slowly coming back. He still needs surgery on the left eye. The surgeon told us that were it not for the current situation he would have it this week, but if he goes to the hospital he will get sick. So we have to wait and hope it doesn’t get worse, and hopefully it can be done in two or three weeks.
> 
> So it’s stress on top of stress here and I’m trying to stay upbeat and grateful (which I truly am) and keeping my kids going.



Oh gosh, how absolutely terrifying! Do they have any idea why his retinas started to detach? 

My heart aches for anyone who needs urgent medical treatment. Our medical systems are normally stressed to capacity but Covid-19 has thrown everyone into chaos and terror. Please keep us updated on your son and his prognosis. I am sending you all Good Cosmic Eye Vibes!


----------



## southernbelle43

Notorious Pink said:


> Trying to shelter in place as much as possible here in NY.
> 
> Unfortunately two weeks ago my older son had a routine eye exam - thank goodness I did not cancel the appointment, he was the only patient there, and I think they closed the office that afternoon - and the doctor found his right retina was partially detached. He managed to get him in to see the surgeon immediately (they initially didn’t want to take the appointment). The surgeon found that my son had partially detached retinas in both eyes, and that the right eye was an emergency; we had no time to think about it, he had surgery the next morning and is recovering, the vision is slowly coming back. He still needs surgery on the left eye. The surgeon told us that were it not for the current situation he would have it this week, but if he goes to the hospital he will get sick. So we have to wait and hope it doesn’t get worse, and hopefully it can be done in two or three weeks.
> 
> So it’s stress on top of stress here and I’m trying to stay upbeat and grateful (which I truly am) and keeping my kids going.


I will say a prayer for him that it will not get worse,


----------



## arnott

So I have my plane tickets booked for a trip to  Ontario from June 17-July 1 and now Toronto has announced the cancellation of Pride Month/The Gay Pride Parade and all other events through June 30!   Now I may have to cancel my trip.

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2020/03...FzNPrABLEkYrM9nWSUNMcf4#.XoQ6VRO_ioQ.facebook


----------



## Swanky

I have a very meaningful and important short trip planned for end of June, I don't expect that we'll make it  
Must adapt!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Starting to get depressed being alone all day with  no work, no upcoming trip to look forward to, and a upcoming milestone birthday fast approaching next month which I'll probably be alone for.       And on top of all that my eczema is flaring up!


----------



## Jayne1

Hope this isn't considered political, but it is something else to worry about, since so much of what we use is made in China.

*Coronavirus: Countries reject Chinese-made equipment*
*30 March 2020*

A number of European governments have rejected Chinese-made equipment designed to combat the coronavirus outbreak.

Thousands of testing kits and medical masks are below standard or defective, according to authorities in Spain, Turkey and the Netherlands.

What’s wrong with the equipment?
On Saturday, the Dutch health ministry announced it had recalled 600,000 face masks. The equipment had arrived from a Chinese manufacturer on 21 March, and had already been distributed to front-line medical teams.

Dutch officials said that the masks did not fit and that their filters did not work as intended, even though they had a quality certificate,

"The rest of the shipment was immediately put on hold and has not been distributed,” a statement read. “Now it has been decided not to use any of this shipment.”

Spain’s government encountered similar problems with testing kits ordered from a Chinese company.

It announced it had bought hundreds of thousands of tests to combat the virus, but revealed in the following days that nearly 60,000 could not accurately determine if a patient had the virus.
.....
Allegations of defective equipment come after critics warned China could be using the coronavirus outbreak to further its influence.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-52092395


----------



## ladysarah

Notorious Pink said:


> Trying to shelter in place as much as possible here in NY.
> 
> Unfortunately two weeks ago my older son had a routine eye exam - thank goodness I did not cancel the appointment, he was the only patient there, and I think they closed the office that afternoon - and the doctor found his right retina was partially detached. He managed to get him in to see the surgeon immediately (they initially didn’t want to take the appointment). The surgeon found that my son had partially detached retinas in both eyes, and that the right eye was an emergency; we had no time to think about it, he had surgery the next morning and is recovering, the vision is slowly coming back. He still needs surgery on the left eye. The surgeon told us that were it not for the current situation he would have it this week, but if he goes to the hospital he will get sick. So we have to wait and hope it doesn’t get worse, and hopefully it can be done in two or three weeks.
> 
> So it’s stress on top of stress here and I’m trying to stay upbeat and grateful (which I truly am) and keeping my kids going.


Yes I’ve had it on good authority here in London that  non urgent operations were being cancelled a few weeks ago, ( before the lockdown) and the hospitals were preparing for the Covid avalanche. Sending you and your family my love.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Starting to get depressed being alone all day with  no work, no upcoming trip to look forward to, and a upcoming milestone birthday fast approaching next month which I'll probably be alone for.       And on top of all that my eczema is flaring up!


Would you care for a virtual birthday party?


----------



## limom

Delete.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Hope this isn't considered political, but it is something else to worry about, since so much of what we use is made in China.
> 
> *Coronavirus: Countries reject Chinese-made equipment*
> *30 March 2020*
> 
> A number of European governments have rejected Chinese-made equipment designed to combat the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> Thousands of testing kits and medical masks are below standard or defective, according to authorities in Spain, Turkey and the Netherlands.
> 
> What’s wrong with the equipment?
> On Saturday, the Dutch health ministry announced it had recalled 600,000 face masks. The equipment had arrived from a Chinese manufacturer on 21 March, and had already been distributed to front-line medical teams.
> 
> Dutch officials said that the masks did not fit and that their filters did not work as intended, even though they had a quality certificate,
> 
> "The rest of the shipment was immediately put on hold and has not been distributed,” a statement read. “Now it has been decided not to use any of this shipment.”
> 
> Spain’s government encountered similar problems with testing kits ordered from a Chinese company.
> 
> It announced it had bought hundreds of thousands of tests to combat the virus, but revealed in the following days that nearly 60,000 could not accurately determine if a patient had the virus.
> .....
> Allegations of defective equipment come after critics warned China could be using the coronavirus outbreak to further its influence.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-52092395


 I read the same in Le Monde.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Would you care for a virtual birthday party?



How?


----------



## arnott

I thought this was pretty cool:


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh gosh, how absolutely terrifying! Do they have any idea why his retinas started to detach?
> 
> My heart aches for anyone who needs urgent medical treatment. Our medical systems are normally stressed to capacity but Covid-19 has thrown everyone into chaos and terror. Please keep us updated on your son and his prognosis. I am sending you all Good Cosmic Eye Vibes!



Thank you!  There are two ways this can happen - major trauma (which he didn’t have) or just spontaneous due to that person’s eye development. If it wasn’t caught he would just wake up one day with no vision. 



southernbelle43 said:


> I will say a prayer for him that it will not get worse,



thank you so much 



ladysarah said:


> Yes I’ve had it on good authority here in London that  non urgent operations were being cancelled a few weeks ago, ( before the lockdown) and the hospitals were preparing for the Covid avalanche. Sending you and your family my love.



yes, especially here. Unfortunately this can become an emergency as the right eye was. He checked yesterday and it still can wait a little. Thank you so much, sending love right back to you


----------



## Chanbal

Jayne1 said:


> Hope this isn't considered political, but it is something else to worry about, since so much of what we use is made in China.
> 
> *Coronavirus: Countries reject Chinese-made equipment*
> *30 March 2020*
> 
> A number of European governments have rejected Chinese-made equipment designed to combat the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> Thousands of testing kits and medical masks are below standard or defective, according to authorities in Spain, Turkey and the Netherlands.
> 
> What’s wrong with the equipment?
> On Saturday, the Dutch health ministry announced it had recalled 600,000 face masks. The equipment had arrived from a Chinese manufacturer on 21 March, and had already been distributed to front-line medical teams.
> 
> Dutch officials said that the masks did not fit and that their filters did not work as intended, even though they had a quality certificate,
> 
> "The rest of the shipment was immediately put on hold and has not been distributed,” a statement read. “Now it has been decided not to use any of this shipment.”
> 
> Spain’s government encountered similar problems with testing kits ordered from a Chinese company.
> 
> It announced it had bought hundreds of thousands of tests to combat the virus, but revealed in the following days that nearly 60,000 could not accurately determine if a patient had the virus.
> .....
> Allegations of defective equipment come after critics warned China could be using the coronavirus outbreak to further its influence.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-52092395


It is so painful to read about countries receiving below standard and defective equipment when they are in desperate need of kits, masks... to fight COVID-19. My heart is crying for all directly affected by this disease.


----------



## whateve

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!  There are two ways this can happen - major trauma (which he didn’t have) or just spontaneous due to that person’s eye development. If it wasn’t caught he would just wake up one day with no vision.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> yes, especially here. Unfortunately this can become an emergency as the right eye was. He checked yesterday and it still can wait a little. Thank you so much, sending love right back to you


That's so scary! I'm glad they caught it in time.


----------



## Chanbal

Notorious Pink said:


> Trying to shelter in place as much as possible here in NY.
> 
> Unfortunately two weeks ago my older son had a routine eye exam - thank goodness I did not cancel the appointment, he was the only patient there, and I think they closed the office that afternoon - and the doctor found his right retina was partially detached. He managed to get him in to see the surgeon immediately (they initially didn’t want to take the appointment). The surgeon found that my son had partially detached retinas in both eyes, and that the right eye was an emergency; we had no time to think about it, he had surgery the next morning and is recovering, the vision is slowly coming back. He still needs surgery on the left eye. The surgeon told us that were it not for the current situation he would have it this week, but if he goes to the hospital he will get sick. So we have to wait and hope it doesn’t get worse, and hopefully it can be done in two or three weeks.
> 
> So it’s stress on top of stress here and I’m trying to stay upbeat and grateful (which I truly am) and keeping my kids going.


I hope your son recovers well from the first surgery and gets the second soon. Try not to worry too much, things will improve in NY in the next few weeks. We are living in surreal times.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> How?


Let everyone know the date and thru whichever website of your choice, your friends/family could celebrate your milestone.


----------



## Chanbal

arnott said:


> Starting to get depressed being alone all day with  no work, no upcoming trip to look forward to, and a upcoming milestone birthday fast approaching next month which I'll probably be alone for.       And on top of all that my eczema is flaring up!


Just think that the COVID-19 situation will go away, and hopefully we will be able to make plans  again sometime soon. Stress doesn't help with eczema. For your birthday, order something yummy, buy a nice gift for yourself, and donate some funds to help the fight against COVID-19. It will be a beautiful celebration, and we will be here to wish you happy birthday.


----------



## arnott

My old  T-Shirt  that I thought was appropriate:


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## SouthTampa

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!  There are two ways this can happen - major trauma (which he didn’t have) or just spontaneous due to that person’s eye development. If it wasn’t caught he would just wake up one day with no vision.
> 
> You definitely have your hands full.   Pray that you all stay safe there in New York.
> 
> Do not want to think what might have happened if you had cancelled the eye appointment.    Mother’s have a
> great instinct.


----------



## southernbelle43

A little something to cheer you up.

Do you think our grandchildren will tell their children, "Stop complaining. When I was your age the whole world was confined to their houses for months and we had NO toilet paper."


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I’m an introvert, so the first few days of WFH were kind of chill, because I could wear pajamas all day and blast music without headphones for a change. After settling in, it still felt a bit odd, but still interesting enough to keep me distracted from the main challenges. Now it’s been a couple weeks, and I’m still adjusting to the fact that there is no separation between my work and home life. It’s easier to start work early, but it is also easier to work longer hours. Taking a break in the middle of the day to follow along with a YouTube dance/exercise video is very helpful. I think the main plus is that I can now make breakfast and lunch with the use of a stove and oven instead of just a microwave, lol.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Today was Day 2 of virtual learning. It was much better than yesterday! I'm not tech support, parents! LOL Well, I am getting a lot better at it. I just found out schools will be closed indefinitely starting this Friday when lockdown begins. So, no one will be allowed in the building most likely for 1-2 months or the next announcement. I have to go in tomorrow only for a half hour for the last time to get anything else I need. Most businesses are shut down and I know of a few already that have shut down forever! It's so sad. And so surreal!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@Notorious Pink thank goodness you had the appointment but how scary, please keep us posted so we can (virtually) hold your hand through this! 

@arnott have you tried zoom yet? you can even schedule a few parties with different people to celebrate!


----------



## hermes_lemming

They enforced stricted laws and fining anyone who is outside unnecessarily $400/pop.

On top of that, my friends are telling me that massive layoffs are happening in tech via zoom. Eg. You dial in and adios.

Last but not least ***** has decided to not allow new applicants into ***** care.

Meanwhile I have two friends from the gym who are now losing their minds cuz they can no longer run outdoors for miles to keep sane n trim.  

Lol im still trying to find commodities


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Starting to get depressed being alone all day with  no work, no upcoming trip to look forward to, and a upcoming milestone birthday fast approaching next month which I'll probably be alone for.       And on top of all that my eczema is flaring up!


What? No birthday party? That ish ain’t right. Let me know where to send the strippers okay? Cheers, doll.


----------



## luckylove

It has been a tough day today. The gravity of what we are faced with weighs heavily on me. I never got out of PJ's today... As someone who always dresses up, this is not a good sign. Tomorrow is a new day. I will do better. I will try to greet the day with optimism.


----------



## zen1965

V0N1B2 said:


> What? No birthday party? That ish ain’t right. Let me know where to send the strippers okay? Cheers, doll.


I did not get any from you two weeks ago when I turned ...


----------



## tinybutterfly

First, (((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) to everyone dealing with other sad or frightening issues on top of the virus situation. Those alone would be enough to deal with, without the Coronavirus making everything so much more complicated. 

My mom has had three doctor appointments canceled. There will be more canceled. 
It just is what it is. When things settle down, whenever that is, I will reschedule all of them. 



sdkitty said:


> first we were told masks were for sick people and medical providers...now I'm hearing maybe we should all be wearing them.  but there aren't enough....frustrating
> 
> we think of ourselves as the greatest most progressive country in the world and we're not doing as well on this as some other countries have



Somehow this quote got all messed up...not sure what I did! Anyway, America is a bit different. Our country is much larger than most European countries and each area here has a different culture in some ways and states have some control over themselves. Makes it all that much harder to coordinate I am sure.

 China is huge, but their government is much different from our's. It seems easier there to just say "This is how we are doing this" and that is that. Here...not so much like that. You can see that in the differences between how some states here is the US are choosing to handle this situation. It is one of our strengths, but it an also be a weakness.


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> What? No birthday party? That ish ain’t right. Let me know where to send the strippers okay? Cheers, doll.




Haha!   Thanks!


----------



## arnott

Had to line up just to get inside the bank today!   Notice the social distancing lines!  And before they let you in they ask you the usual questions, do you have symptoms or been in contact with anyone was has.   There is also now Plexiglass between you and the Teller and just a small hole in the glass to put things through.   I've always been anti online banking because I prefer to go in to pay my bills, but today the Teller taught me how to download and use the Online Banking App!  Now I can pay bills and deposit cheques from home!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Wow! That makes it all very real.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Had to line up just to get inside the bank today!   Notice the social distancing lines!  And before they let you in they ask you the usual questions, do you have symptoms or been in contact with anyone was has.   There is also now Plexiglass between you and the Teller and just a small hole in the glass to put things through.   I've always been anti online banking because I prefer to go in to pay my bills, but today the Teller taught me how to download and use the Online Banking App!  Now I can pay bills and deposit cheques from home!


wow. they asked me those kind of questions at the medical office but not at the bank.  I went to trader joes today.  there was a line of maybe 30 people.  most were spread apart but I noticed one very young couple standing right behind an older man - like two feet from him.  do some people have no idea what's going on?


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> wow. they asked me those kind of questions at the medical office but not at the bank.  I went to trader joes today.  there was a line of maybe 30 people.  most were spread apart but I noticed one very young couple standing right behind an older man - like two feet from him.  do some people have no idea what's going on?


Yup


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Had to line up just to get inside the bank today!   Notice the social distancing lines!  And before they let you in they ask you the usual questions, do you have symptoms or been in contact with anyone was has.   There is also now Plexiglass between you and the Teller and just a small hole in the glass to put things through.   I've always been anti online banking because I prefer to go in to pay my bills, but today the Teller taught me how to download and use the Online Banking App!  Now I can pay bills and deposit cheques from home!


welcome to the 21st century! jk


----------



## justwatchin

Several of my bank branches are completely closed. I needed a document notarized and found a branch that was by appointment only and only one customer allowed in at a time. They had installed a plexiglass barrier at the desk.

I’m all for anything to try to keep everyone as safe as possible.


----------



## Lilybarb

I posted this in another thread that I don't think a number of people here will see, so am reposting. For those with shaggy hair (including myself). Quite imaginative.


----------



## justwatchin

luckylove said:


> It has been a tough day today. The gravity of what we are faced with weighs heavily on me. I never got out of PJ's today... As someone who always dresses up, this is not a good sign. Tomorrow is a new day. I will do better. I will try to greet the day with optimism.



Agreed. I am forcing myself not to constantly read the news because I can feel my stress building when I do.

I am determined that we will get thru this, that we as a country will be better prepared in the future and I for one am not going out without a fight!


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> welcome to the 21st century! jk



I know,  right?     It's also the first time I've ever downloaded an App on my iPhone!    I was also anti Smart Phone for a long time!


----------



## Notorious Pink

whateve said:


> That's so scary! I'm glad they caught it in time.





Chanbal said:


> I hope your son recovers well from the first surgery and gets the second soon. Try not to worry too much, things will improve in NY in the next few weeks. We are living in surreal times.






OriginalBalenciaga said:


> @Notorious Pink thank goodness you had the appointment but how scary, please keep us posted so we can (virtually) hold your hand through this!



Thank you so much, everyone. He’s doing ok, it’s just beyond the fear and the stress of this health matter, And having to stay at home (and not see his girlfriend, and her birthday is next week), there is so much he cannot do between his right eye healing and not aggravating the left one. He can’t exercise, he can’t run, he can’t really sing (he’s a signer/songwriter and produces his own music). He doesn’t go to a physical school so that he can train and write music, which means he is getting no break whatsoever on the schoolwork and he’s in the middle of 11th grade. The SAT has been canceled. The summer college program he was so looking forward to (because he schools online he cannot wait fo socialize) may be switched to online. It’s just...a lot. And he takes it all fine. And I’m just trying to keep us all healthy and ok. And staying upbeat. And organizing my house! And not being sad or too scared or too worried. So I really appreciate all the good thoughts.

We’re ok, and for that I am soooo very grateful.


----------



## PewPew

*Don’t healthcare workers have enough to worry about right now without terrorism??! * 

Yesterday, an engineer rammed a train at high speed into a barrier 750 ft from the Los Angeles hospital ship USNS Mercy. This is the second attempt to attack a hospital in 2 weeks. Last week, the FBI killed a man planning to attack a Missouri hospital.

—————————
Prosecutors: Engineer deliberately ran train off tracks in attempt to smash the USNS Mercy
https://abc7.com/usns-mercy-coronavirus-train-crash-derailment/6069395/


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

PewPew said:


> *Don’t healthcare workers have enough to worry about right now without terrorism??! *
> 
> Yesterday, an engineer rammed a train at high speed into a barrier 750 ft from the Los Angeles hospital ship USNS Mercy. This is the second attempt to attack a hospital in 2 weeks. Last week, the FBI killed a man planning to attack a Missouri hospital.
> 
> —————————
> Prosecutors: Engineer deliberately ran train off tracks in attempt to smash the USNS Mercy
> https://abc7.com/usns-mercy-coronavirus-train-crash-derailment/6069395/


Why? Why would someone want to do this?


----------



## Cordeliere

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much, everyone. He’s doing ok, it’s just beyond the fear and the stress of this health matter, And having to stay at home (and not see his girlfriend, and her birthday is next week), there is so much he cannot do between his right eye healing and not aggravating the left one. He can’t exercise, he can’t run, he can’t really sing (he’s a signer/songwriter and produces his own music). He doesn’t go to a physical school so that he can train and write music, which means he is getting no break whatsoever on the schoolwork and he’s in the middle of 11th grade. The SAT has been canceled. The summer college program he was so looking forward to (because he schools online he cannot wait fo socialize) may be switched to online. It’s just...a lot. And he takes it all fine. And I’m just trying to keep us all healthy and ok. And staying upbeat. And organizing my house! And not being sad or too scared or too worried. So I really appreciate all the good thoughts.
> 
> We’re ok, and for that I am soooo very grateful.



How close potential tragedy got is horrifying.   So glad that you were able to get him in.   Praying for you both.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> How?



You can do a video conference through the Zoom Chat app. <zoom.us>

My kids schools use this to teach lessons with several students at once. I heard a lot of people have been having virtual happy hours with it, too.


----------



## mdcx

I feel a bit like how the pioneers might have felt ala Laura Ingalls Wilder. Everything revolves around your physical home and family and survival essentially, with infrequent trips to “town” for supplies.
We went for a walk today and everyone we passed kept a good distance, quite a few smiles.
I do worry about people’s mental health.


----------



## vilette21c

I live in a high rise and it's been a nightmare going in and out... I've been refusing to share the elevator with anyone, asking residents politely if I can take it by myself. This whole thing is a nightmare.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> They enforced stricted laws and fining anyone who is outside unnecessarily $400.....


Fulton county GA, (includes Atlanta & the 14 other cities within) will be charging a $1000 fine or up to a year in jail. With so many out of work I don't know how that will work, plus jails & prisons are overcrowded & already have numerous cases of Covid-19.


----------



## Storm702

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much, everyone. He’s doing ok, it’s just beyond the fear and the stress of this health matter, And having to stay at home (and not see his girlfriend, and her birthday is next week), there is so much he cannot do between his right eye healing and not aggravating the left one. He can’t exercise, he can’t run, he can’t really sing (he’s a signer/songwriter and produces his own music). He doesn’t go to a physical school so that he can train and write music, which means he is getting no break whatsoever on the schoolwork and he’s in the middle of 11th grade. The SAT has been canceled. The summer college program he was so looking forward to (because he schools online he cannot wait fo socialize) may be switched to online. It’s just...a lot. And he takes it all fine. And I’m just trying to keep us all healthy and ok. And staying upbeat. And organizing my house! And not being sad or too scared or too worried. So I really appreciate all the good thoughts.
> 
> We’re ok, and for that I am soooo very grateful.


We're in the same boat! My oldest is a junior as well, & it freaked him out to hear SATs were cancelled. I'm praying over your son's vision, as I am literally the only one in me family(so far) with vision issues, and I was recently diagnosed with severe keratitis to the point it affected my vision with glasses & I was terrified. I couldn't see doing regular activities, like driving, reading, or doing regular activities at work- and I am super near-sighted with an astigmatism! ( I didn't mean to try to take any attention away from your son's more severe issue, just wanted to show empathy with being scared about vision issues). I was terrified when the eye dr put punctal plugs in, & I temember wishing I could just take some time off of work to relax because I was also stressed out over a very rambunctious & rebellious pre-scool classroom I was subbing in for a teacher on maternity leave. So it really puts it in perspective that we were looking to rent a tux for prom weeks ago, and now I don't want my kids around anyone. Sorry for the rambling on, I really miss adult interaction & a schedule & a break from my 2 y/o twins who are night owls like their dad. And dad is on mandatory 12 hour shifts since Monday, which is a change from the 11pm-7am schedule he was used to working. They are essential because they manufacture cardboard.  He comes home & eats & naps, then wakes up for 1-2 hours to see the girls before he naps again for ~3 hours before he goes back. I'm sorry for complaining when there are so many more dire situations happening, but my whole household is out of whack & I feel completely out of control.


----------



## Storm702

vilette21c said:


> I live in a high rise and it's been a nightmare going in and out... I've been refusing to share the elevator with anyone, asking residents politely if I can take it by myself. This whole thing is a nightmare.


Most people I encounter do not "get" social distancing! If I'm looking for an item that is close to what they're looking at, I move away until they are done! I've even been looking first, but they walk up like it's April 2019 & I bite my toungue and move away because I know better![emoji30][emoji33]


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## V0N1B2

zen1965 said:


> I did not get any from you two weeks ago when I turned ...


Oh noes! They must still be stuck in customs!  They're going to be so wrinkled 
I just sent my last few "dancers" to *arnott.  *I've only got these two left right now.  I'm sending them over, like schnell!
Enjoy and happy belated birthday.


----------



## Storm702

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh noes! They must still be stuck in customs!  They're going to be so wrinkled
> I just sent my last few "dancers" to *arnott.  *I've only got these two left right now.  I'm sending them over, like schnell!
> Enjoy and happy belated birthday.


Mayhaps we could send Vinnie from "Jersey Shore"? He seemed pretty enthusiastic! Or we could always send Uncle Nino!


----------



## V0N1B2

vilette21c said:


> I live in a high rise and it's been a nightmare going in and out... I've been refusing to share the elevator with anyone, asking residents politely if I can take it by myself. This whole thing is a nightmare.


I was thinking today about people living in condos and apartments with not only shared elevators and common spaces like hallways, but those that live in highrises with no balconies either.  Makes it hard to get outside. 

Where I live, it's very expensive and housing is in short supply so the majority of seasonal workers live 6-8 in a house and a lot of them share bedrooms.  Most of them have all left town now and have gone back to their countries of origin but those that have stayed, are going to have a very difficult time with social distancing.

It's been hard for me though, my gut instinct is to naturally walk towards people I know and greet them or start up a conversation.  I've always considered myself a very outgoing introvert (I know, weird), but I'm a relatively quiet person and I just can't have a conversation from six feet away.  So now I just avoid people and hope no one wants to talk to me.  Kinda like that time your boss thought it would be an amazeballs idea to dye your already mostly grey hair a really cool silver colour and it turned out bright purple, so you just wanted to stay inside and keep washing it with dish soap? Yeah like that.
*true story by the way


----------



## zen1965

Thank you, VON!


----------



## Storm702

V0N1B2 said:


> I was thinking today about people living in condos and apartments with not only shared elevators and common spaces like hallways, but those that live in highrises with no balconies either.  Makes it hard to get outside.
> 
> Where I live, it's very expensive and housing is in short supply so the majority of seasonal workers live 6-8 in a house and a lot of them share bedrooms.  Most of them have all left town now and have gone back to their countries of origin but those that have stayed, are going to have a very difficult time with social distancing.
> 
> It's been hard for me though, my gut instinct is to naturally walk towards people I know and greet them or start up a conversation.  I've always considered myself a very outgoing introvert (I know, weird), but I'm a relatively quiet person and I just can't have a conversation from six feet away.  So now I just avoid people and hope no one wants to talk to me.  Kinda like that time your boss thought it would be an amazeballs idea to dye your already mostly grey hair a really cool silver colour and it turned out bright purple, so you just wanted to stay inside and keep washing it with dish soap? Yeah like that.
> *true story by the way


I completely understand! I'm an introvert in the sense of I prefer to be at home & when I do venture out, I'm so worried about my kids I don't really enjoy myself.

I've been home since March 20 with my twin 2 y/o daughters. When we are out on walks, I greet everyone we meet. These are our neighbors,  some of them I've driven past for 5 years & haven't said a word!

I took the girls for a walk earlier. My 14 y/o DS had made several comments over the years about an elderly neighbor who had laid his own mini golf course in his yard, & DS thougt it was cool. I took the twin-nadoes [emoji2148][emoji946]  out for a walk, & saw Golf Neighbor outside. I said "hi", but he didn't hear. We got a bit closer & I said "No golf today? " and his smile made my day. I told him my son sees him on his way home from school & it makes his day, & he said "that makes 2 of us".


----------



## Prufrock613

arnott said:


> Starting to get depressed being alone all day with  no work, no upcoming trip to look forward to, and a upcoming milestone birthday fast approaching next month which I'll probably be alone for.       And on top of all that my eczema is flaring up!


Hang in there- you (we) are not alone


----------



## Prufrock613

southernbelle43 said:


> A little something to cheer you up.
> 
> Do you think our grandchildren will tell their children, "Stop complaining. When I was your age the whole world was confined to their houses for months and we had NO toilet paper."


I told DS (14) to keep a journal of his experiences, as it could be helpful 60 yrs from now.


----------



## Prufrock613

mdcx said:


> I feel a bit like how the pioneers might have felt ala Laura Ingalls Wilder. Everything revolves around your physical home and family and survival essentially, with infrequent trips to “town” for supplies.
> We went for a walk today and everyone we passed kept a good distance, quite a few smiles.
> I do worry about people’s mental health.


So true


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Before corona, I would actually have a quota on how much I would go out. Now after the lockdowns in Australia, I relish going out for the most simple of things i.e. going grocery shopping. I regret not accepting invitations to go out for drinks, or dinners, or parties - simply because I had too many to go to. 

I miss going to the gym, going to the office for work, going out to eat, drink, have fun - most of all I miss my friends... yes they are one FaceTime call away, but it is not the same as being in person. 

The one good thing to come out of this is how much money I have saved in terms of the money I would spend on food, gyms, public transport, etc. but the downside is the increased levels of online shopping I have been doing. 

Oh and also one more thing... I realised a lot of my hobbies involve going out and it involves spending money.... that has got to change!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> Fulton county GA, (includes Atlanta & the 14 other cities within) will be charging a $1000 fine or up to a year in jail. With so many out of work I don't know how that will work, plus jails & prisons are overcrowded & already have numerous cases of Covid-19.


Yea over here the fines and penalties are the same. They start at $400 tho and I'm glad because the two exercise fanatics I know definitely were not sheltering in place. One would drive to a lake to run around it. The other would literally beg incessantly anyone he knew from the gym to be his hiking buddy as he walked 7-15 miles a day.

People just need to stay home. Honestly its not that hard. Our elders who had to go to war had it much worse. So do the health care workers and any law enforcement.  

I'm hoping the fine will make them stay put. But tbh given their history, I have little hope. 

I'm actually more worried about the folks who lost their jobs and have no health insurance.  What happens to them if they catch the virus?

The stimulus package is great for the unemployment but what about the employed folks who are barely eking by? 1200 will not make much of a dent in most major cities. Don't get me wrong, its better than nothing most definitely but what its trying to achieve is like unreasonable given the lack of aid.


----------



## limom

Apparently, SF is doing it right. It is predicted that the horror happening here in NY won’t occur there.
So keep up the good work, Californians! I of course, give credit to the very hunky Gavin.
In my tiny hamlet, there are 30 cases reported. We are only 10,000 people.
So far, no death so I am very thankful and grateful.
Cuomo says the worst will come in late April May.
Well happy birthday Taurus.


----------



## RuedeNesle

luckylove said:


> It has been a tough day today. The gravity of what we are faced with weighs heavily on me. I never got out of PJ's today... As someone who always dresses up, this is not a good sign. Tomorrow is a new day. I will do better. I will try to greet the day with optimism.


Sending hugs and thinking of you! 
I hope you greeted today with optimism!  We're all in this together!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just a mini rant out of frustration. Why are doctor offices still forcing patients out for appointments that can easily be done over the phone? I have to now take my elderly father who has all sorts of lung issues to a hospital for his doctor appointment here in New York, his doctors office is located inside the hospital. He is afraid to go but his doctor has refused to refill his script unless he does.


----------



## doloresmia

SpeedyJC said:


> Just a mini rant out of frustration. Why are doctor offices still forcing patients out for appointments that can easily be done over the phone? I have to now take my elderly father who has all sorts of lung issues to a hospital for his doctor appointment here in New York, his doctors office is located inside the hospital. He is afraid to go but his doctor has refused to refill his script unless he does.



It may not be the doctor’s fault... before Covid-19, many insurers wouldn’t pay for phone/video appointments vs. physical. I sincerely hope telemedicine becomes the commonplace thing. Until then, it is terrible for patients like your dad, and doctors/offices need to get paid in this period.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> How close potential tragedy got is horrifying.   So glad that you were able to get him in.   Praying for you both.



thanks so much, sweetie. We’re doing ok. He’s finally able to do some schoolwork so he doesn’t fall too far behind. 



Storm702 said:


> We're in the same boat! My oldest is a junior as well, & it freaked him out to hear SATs were cancelled. I'm praying over your son's vision, as I am literally the only one in me family(so far) with vision issues, and I was recently diagnosed with severe keratitis to the point it affected my vision with glasses & I was terrified. I couldn't see doing regular activities, like driving, reading, or doing regular activities at work- and I am super near-sighted with an astigmatism! ( I didn't mean to try to take any attention away from your son's more severe issue, just wanted to show empathy with being scared about vision issues). I was terrified when the eye dr put punctal plugs in, & I temember wishing I could just take some time off of work to relax because I was also stressed out over a very rambunctious & rebellious pre-scool classroom I was subbing in for a teacher on maternity leave. So it really puts it in perspective that we were looking to rent a tux for prom weeks ago, and now I don't want my kids around anyone. Sorry for the rambling on, I really miss adult interaction & a schedule & a break from my 2 y/o twins who are night owls like their dad. And dad is on mandatory 12 hour shifts since Monday, which is a change from the 11pm-7am schedule he was used to working. They are essential because they manufacture cardboard.  He comes home & eats & naps, then wakes up for 1-2 hours to see the girls before he naps again for ~3 hours before he goes back. I'm sorry for complaining when there are so many more dire situations happening, but my whole household is out of whack & I feel completely out of control.



I totally understand (and would never misinterpret your intent ). Sending hugs!
Just counting my blessings. I just think the worst part for him is that he has not been able to do any of the things that would be good coping mechanisms for this situation - none of the things he enjoys (except for video games on a big screen) - no exercise, no people and no singing. 

I see that he’s doing a workaround on that, though, he started writing music that doesn’t require the intensity his usual music does. He started up a new Distribution account (he has recorded things for other people which they have published under his regular name which he would rather not have associated with the stuff he writes - not bad stuff, just not cool music - it’s been an issue because he can’t get it removed and he doesn’t want to change his name) and his getting his Insta, SoundCloud, etc up again. Fortunately popular music doesn’t require great singing (he started up his lessons again, just doing warmups online with his coaches so it’s all still there when he can come back). It’s just good to see him starting to get back to what he loves, so that he can deal with everything  else.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Megs

SpeedyJC said:


> Just a mini rant out of frustration. Why are doctor offices still forcing patients out for appointments that can easily be done over the phone? I have to now take my elderly father who has all sorts of lung issues to a hospital for his doctor appointment here in New York, his doctors office is located inside the hospital. He is afraid to go but his doctor has refused to refill his script unless he does.



That is really scary. There has to be some other way in this time to treat someone like your father. Do you have gloves and a mask for him/you? Ugh. Wish I had an answer for that.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Megs said:


> That is really scary. There has to be some other way in this time to treat someone like your father. Do you have gloves and a mask for him/you? Ugh. Wish I had an answer for that.



I wish there was. My mom who has cancer was forced to go out for a doctor appointment as well to discuss her treatment, no tests were done. I think times like these we need to be protecting the most at risk not making them go out but maybe it is the insurance fault and not the office itself. We have a mask but no gloves, I ordered some but they have not arrived yet. Its just frustrating because so many people are out there not taking this serious. Just the other day I was at a grocer and this guy was joking about how he coughs on the subway and how it scares people, so many think this is a big joke. Can not rely on others to be responsible,so best off for high risk people (I am too due to lupus) to just stay in.




doloresmia said:


> It may not be the doctor’s fault... before Covid-19, many insurers wouldn’t pay for phone/video appointments vs. physical. I sincerely hope telemedicine becomes the commonplace thing. Until then, it is terrible for patients like your dad, and doctors/offices need to get paid in this period.



If that is the case insurers need to make an exception during this time. It would be safer for patients and office staff.


----------



## tenKrat

COVID-19 forces me to appreciate more the things that we have to temporarily give up—-like fresh fruit and vegetables (for the time being, we have switched entirely to frozen veggies and canned fruit), hanging out with my neighbors in our front yards, watching my son’s lacrosse games...

I appreciate even more my daily morning runs to ease my anxiety and to fill my lungs with much needed fresh air. The other day, I passed another runner going the opposite direction (while social distancing), and she gave me a big, beautiful smile as we waved at each other. It was an uplifting moment in my day. 

This pandemic reminds me to be grateful for the small stuff and to be present now, as much as possible.


----------



## lulilu

SpeedyJC said:


> I wish there was. My mom who has cancer was forced to go out for a doctor appointment as well to discuss her treatment, no tests were done. I think times like these we need to be protecting the most at risk not making them go out but maybe it is the insurance fault and not the office itself. We have a mask but no gloves, I ordered some but they have not arrived yet. Its just frustrating because so many people are out there not taking this serious. Just the other day I was at a grocer and this guy was joking about how he coughs on the subway and how it scares people, so many think this is a big joke. Can not rely on others to be responsible,so best off for high risk people (I am too due to lupus) to just stay in.
> *If that is the case insurers need to make an exception during this time. It would be safer for patients and office s*taff.



Unless there is some rule prohibiting doctors from prescribing medication without seeing the patient in person, perhaps the doctor could consider forgoing his office visit payment from insurers for very sick patients.  I doubt it would be an unbearable financial hardship.
Most of our local doctors see patients in the hospital and at satellite offices, which would present fewer dangers to already sick patients.


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> Apparently, SF is doing it right. It is predicted that the horror happening here in NY won’t occur there.
> So keep up the good work, Californians! I of course, give credit to the very hunky Gavin.



LOL! He has the best hair, doesn't he?

x, I have to say he's handling the virus very well. Cases still continue to climb in CA, though.


----------



## ladysarah

This thread has been moved? I ve been looking for it because it’s so useful to get an overall perspective of the situation. In the UK we have been told the lockdown will last for a while and the situation won’t go back to ‘normal’ whatever normal is for months. Would love to hear from other members who are based elsewhere...


----------



## luckylove

ladysarah said:


> This thread has been moved? I ve been looking for it because it’s so useful to get an overall perspective of the situation. In the UK we have been told the lockdown will last for a while and the situation won’t go back to ‘normal’ whatever normal is for months. Would love to hear from other members who are based elsewhere...



I am in the US and we have been told the same. We are on lockdown where I live at least until May and most business will remain closed at least until mid May where we are. Not sure how far out restrictions will go...


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I was thinking today about people living in condos and apartments with not only shared elevators and common spaces like hallways, but those that live in highrises with no balconies either.  Makes it hard to get outside.
> 
> Where I live, it's very expensive and housing is in short supply so the majority of seasonal workers live 6-8 in a house and a lot of them share bedrooms.  Most of them have all left town now and have gone back to their countries of origin but those that have stayed, are going to have a very difficult time with social distancing.
> 
> It's been hard for me though, my gut instinct is to naturally walk towards people I know and greet them or start up a conversation.  I've always considered myself a very outgoing introvert (I know, weird), but I'm a relatively quiet person and I just can't have a conversation from six feet away.  So now I just avoid people and hope no one wants to talk to me.  Kinda like that time your boss thought it would be an amazeballs idea to dye your already mostly grey hair a really cool silver colour and it turned out bright purple, so you just wanted to stay inside and keep washing it with dish soap? Yeah like that.
> *true story by the way


This is what my street looks like. Occasionally, but rarely, a neighbor drives by. I can walk daily, only occasionally passing a neighbor.  But we walk on the right, so we’re on opposite sides of the street. Maybe most of my neighbors are part of the _toilet paper hoarders forum _and don’t need anything....however, a neighbor left a bottle of red wine on my porch.  She’s now my BFF. _



_


----------



## Jayne1

ladysarah said:


> This thread has been moved? I ve been looking for it because it’s so useful to get an overall perspective of the situation. In the UK we have been told the lockdown will last for a while and the situation won’t go back to ‘normal’ whatever normal is for months. Would love to hear from other members who are based elsewhere...


In Canada, we've been told at least to July.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> This is what my street looks like. Occasionally, but rarely, a neighbor drives by. I can walk daily, only occasionally passing a neighbor.  But we walk on the right, so we’re on opposite sides of the street. Maybe most of my neighbors are part of the _toilet paper hoarders forum _and don’t need anything....however, a neighbor left a bottle of red wine on my porch.  She’s now my BFF.
> _
> View attachment 4702359
> _


OMG! You have leaves on your trees?  
We had snow the other day. 
If it was a few months ago things would be crazy here right now but I have never seen this town so dead - and I’ve lived here well over 20 years. I’m at my office (I have two separate careers and my primary one is shut down until July and I’m thankfully still employed by my second career with more work than I can handle thankfully but unfortunately at the same time) anyway, where was I? oh yes, I’m looking at the Dominos driver change a tire in the middle of what should be a very busy parking area. 
All this fresh snow and no one to take advantage of it...


I took this pic yesterday on my way home from work. 
To echo what @Jayne1 wrote above, In my province (BC) there are no “official lockdown” (btw can I say how much I really hate that phrase?) orders but they are saying to expect this to go on until September.


----------



## luckylove

Jayne1 said:


> In Canada, we've been told at least to July.



Are you on total lockdown through July?


----------



## whateve

SpeedyJC said:


> Just a mini rant out of frustration. Why are doctor offices still forcing patients out for appointments that can easily be done over the phone? I have to now take my elderly father who has all sorts of lung issues to a hospital for his doctor appointment here in New York, his doctors office is located inside the hospital. He is afraid to go but his doctor has refused to refill his script unless he does.


If he is on Medicare, they allow doctor's appointments over the phone. However, it is up to the doctor. I think it is terrible that he has to go to his appointment. I wonder if he could call his insurance company and get someone else to do a phone appointment and renew his prescriptions. 

DH was able to do an appointment with his cardiologist over the phone. He informed the office he wouldn't come in, no matter what. They said the doctor was only letting a few people have appointments over the phone. He was in the process of ramping up medication for DH and it was difficult to do that without being able to take his blood pressure or listen to his heart, but he did it anyway.


----------



## Jayne1

luckylove said:


> Are you on total lockdown through July?


To at least July -- Trudeau said it appears that way.

But what is total lockdown, exactly? We're told to stay at home and only go out for groceries no more than once a week, walks while social distancing.  We can walk the dog or make an important run to the pharmacy. Is that total lockdown?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> OMG! You have leaves on your trees?
> We had snow the other day.
> If it was a few months ago things would be crazy here right now but I have never seen this town so dead - and I’ve lived here well over 20 years. I’m at my office (I have two separate careers and my primary one is shut down until July and I’m thankfully still employed by my second career with more work than I can handle thankfully but unfortunately at the same time) anyway, where was I? oh yes, I’m looking at the Dominos driver change a tire in the middle of what should be a very busy parking area.
> All this fresh snow and no one to take advantage of it...
> View attachment 4702368
> 
> I took this pic yesterday on my way home from work.
> To echo what @Jayne1 wrote above, In my province (BC) there are no “official lockdown” (btw can I say how much I really hate that phrase?) orders but they are saying to expect this to go on until September.


You live in a beautiful place! The only snow here is snow cones.....
In my yard, three trees are now fully covered in leaves. One is trying. Two are flipping me off...but they’ve always been brats....  I have vowed not to complain about the weather when it gets hot this year, as the virus supposedly doesn’t like the heat.
My challenge is that my prescription reading glasses broke and my new ones are at the (closed) optometrist’s office. I have ‘repaired’  these with a massive amount of scotch tape. I’m blind as a bat, but have been my entire life so I’m used to it.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> You live in a beautiful place! The only snow here is snow cones.....
> In my yard, three trees are now fully covered in leaves. One is trying. Two are flipping me off...but they’ve always been brats....  I have vowed not to complain about the weather when it gets hot this year, as the virus supposedly doesn’t like the heat.
> My challenge is that my prescription reading glasses broke and my new ones are at the (closed) optometrist’s office. I have ‘repaired’  these with a massive amount of scotch tape. I’m blind as a bat, but have been my entire life so I’m used to it.


Actually there isn't proof that this virus will die out in the heat. That is true for flu and other viruses but so far, hot countries are being hit just as much.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## floridasun8

Hi everyone, just found this thread after being away for a bit.   Not reading through 129 pages, but wondering how everyone is doing mentally.

I've seen a big uptick in a lot of people having really significant issues with this lockdown and unfortunately it doesn't seem to be getting easier anytime soon.
I know I for one have been really struggling as I have also been going through a break up of a long term relationship over the last 2-3 weeks so combining those emotions with being stuck in the house alone and not even being able to go out for activities to get my mind off of things or hanging with and getting support from friends has really taken a toll on me.     Even though we can go to the grocery store and I could certainly use groceries, I'm worried about going out and being around strangers.  I have asthma as it is and this virus scares me now because of the effect on the lungs.  I haven't been out of the house for 11 days now!  

Anyone else going through similar struggles?  I know that many people have been posting what they are doing and how things are in their country/ state/ town and news on the virus, but maybe we should also check in on each other and have a virtual support group for those that do need some additional online friendship or help during these times.


----------



## sdkitty

floridasun8 said:


> Hi everyone, just found this thread after being away for a bit.   Not reading through 129 pages, but wondering how everyone is doing mentally.
> 
> I've seen a big uptick in a lot of people having really significant issues with this lockdown and unfortunately it doesn't seem to be getting easier anytime soon.
> I know I for one have been really struggling as I have also been going through a break up of a long term relationship over the last 2-3 weeks so combining those emotions with being stuck in the house alone and not even being able to go out for activities to get my mind off of things or hanging with and getting support from friends has really taken a toll on me.     Even though we can go to the grocery store and I could certainly use groceries, I'm worried about going out and being around strangers.  I have asthma as it is and this virus scares me now because of the effect on the lungs.  I haven't been out of the house for 11 days now!
> 
> Anyone else going through similar struggles?  I know that many people have been posting what they are doing and how things are in their country/ state/ town and news on the virus, but maybe we should also check in on each other and have a virtual support group for those that do need some additional online friendship or help during these times.


must be difficult with being alone now after being in a relationship and then on top of it, being stuck in the house.  sorry for what you're going through


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tenKrat said:


> COVID-19 forces me to appreciate more the things that we have to temporarily give up—-like fresh fruit and vegetables (for the time being, we have switched entirely to frozen veggies and canned fruit), hanging out with my neighbors in our front yards, watching my son’s lacrosse games...
> 
> I appreciate even more my daily morning runs to ease my anxiety and to fill my lungs with much needed fresh air. The other day, I passed another runner going the opposite direction (while social distancing), and she gave me a big, beautiful smile as we waved at each other. It was an uplifting moment in my day.
> 
> This pandemic reminds me to be grateful for the small stuff and to be present now, as much as possible.


At least people are social distancing by you when out. I have been taking walks and people do not  move. I always end up going into the street to keep the distance, I happen to stop and check my phone and a guy ran right by me, didn’t tell me he was behind me or move, like he owned the sidewalk. It took me awhile to calm down from that. I enjoy the walking and running but I can’t believe how rude people are about it.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> Actually there isn't proof that this virus will die out in the heat. That is true for flu and other viruses but so far, hot countries are being hit just as much.



Yes, there is some concern as we approach winter in the southern hemisphere where COVID-19 is already established that it could survive and come back again next year as a seasonal illness.


----------



## Lilybarb

LVlvoe_bug said:


> At least people are social distancing by you when out. I have been taking walks and people do not  move. I always end up going into the street to keep the distance, I happen to stop and check my phone and a guy ran right by me, didn’t tell me he was behind me or move, like he owned the sidewalk. It took me awhile to calm down from that. I enjoy the walking and running but I can’t believe how rude people are about it.


Obviously they have not shut down the walking trails where you are?  Where we are, although some lakeside parks are closed, the county parks' recreation facilities are closed but walking still permitted. The trails are 6+ feet wide so there's no excuse for anyone coming right up on you.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lilybarb said:


> Obviously they have not shut down the walking trails where you are?  Where we are, although some lakeside parks are closed, the county parks' recreation facilities are closed but walking still permitted. The trails are 6+ feet wide so there's no excuse for anyone coming right up on you.


Not trails but sidewalks in the neighborhood.


----------



## luckylove

Jayne1 said:


> To at least July -- Trudeau said it appears that way.
> 
> But what is total lockdown, exactly? We're told to stay at home and only go out for groceries no more than once a week, walks while social distancing.  We can walk the dog or make an important run to the pharmacy. Is that total lockdown?



This is pretty much how they are treating the lockdown in my area too except they "recommend' no more than once every two weeks for grocery shopping. Walking in your own neighborhood is permitted as long as you honor social distancing. Parks and beaches closed.


----------



## whateve

My daughter is having a house built. It was supposed to be done by now but work has slowed down. Only one worker is allowed in the house at a time. I wonder what they are going to do when they need to install something that requires two people. The plumbing fixtures were in a warehouse where someone tested positive so they locked down the warehouse for at least 2 weeks. She was lucky that they sold their old house months ago and moved into an apartment when construction began, because I imagine it would be nearly impossible to sell it now. However, because the new house isn't done, they are going to lose their locked in low interest rate.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> My daughter is having a house built. It was supposed to be done by now but work has slowed down. Only one worker is allowed in the house at a time. I wonder what they are going to do when they need to install something that requires two people. The plumbing fixtures were in a warehouse where someone tested positive so they locked down the warehouse for at least 2 weeks. She was lucky that they sold their old house months ago and moved into an apartment when construction began, because I imagine it would be nearly impossible to sell it now. However, because the new house isn't done, they are going to lose their locked in low interest rate.


good thing they have the apartment as it sounds like they will have to wait for the house.  I would think interest rates would be staying low for quite some time.  so if they lose thier locked in rate they should be able to get another low rate - maybe lower


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> good thing they have the apartment as it sounds like they will have to wait for the house.  I would think interest rates would be staying low for quite some time.  so if they lose thier locked in rate they should be able to get another low rate - maybe lower


That's what I thought, about the interest rate, but she said the rate they were quoted is 1/2 point higher than the old rate.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> That's what I thought, about the interest rate, but she said the rate they were quoted is 1/2 point higher than the old rate.


seems funny to me
maybe she can check with a different broker?


----------



## SpeedyJC

whateve said:


> If he is on Medicare, they allow doctor's appointments over the phone. However, it is up to the doctor. I think it is terrible that he has to go to his appointment. I wonder if he could call his insurance company and get someone else to do a phone appointment and renew his prescriptions.
> 
> DH was able to do an appointment with his cardiologist over the phone. He informed the office he wouldn't come in, no matter what. They said the doctor was only letting a few people have appointments over the phone. He was in the process of ramping up medication for DH and it was difficult to do that without being able to take his blood pressure or listen to his heart, but he did it anyway.



I think he may be on medicare. Might not matter now anyways. My brother is showing symptoms and he was just tested today. He has worked in hospitals so he thinks he may have been exposed there. Of course he dropped stuff off to my parents a few days ago,   so hoping he does not have it.


----------



## Storm702

I'm in IL, midwest US. We are on shelter in place until April 30 for now. I live next to a small park and they had to rope it off because there were at least 20 kids playing there, as well as older kids playing football in the grass nearby. It's been such beautiful spring weather lately I think a lot of people are forgetting that we're in the midst of a pandemic.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> To at least July -- Trudeau said it appears that way.
> 
> But what is total lockdown, exactly? We're told to stay at home and only go out for groceries no more than once a week, walks while social distancing.  We can walk the dog or make an important run to the pharmacy. Is that total lockdown?


Well, to me "lockdown" is all non essential businesses are closed. Here in Sask, we're just enforcing 'State of Emergencies" 2 weeks at a time.
I agree there will proabably be no crowds or large gatherings until Fall (at the earliest)


----------



## diane278

This afternoon during my walk, I came across chalk messages someone had left.and a child’s drawing. I thought they were very sweet. 
Sorry they went sideways.....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## PewPew

I’m glad this souless creep was caught! Hopefully his supplies were sealed/usable for hospitals. They’ll still have to catalog everything and make sure the guy isn’t really positive for Covid.
———————————-
*Authorities remove almost a million N95 masks and other supplies from alleged hoarder*

_Prosecutors say 43-year-old Baruch Feldheim hoarded the supplies in order to take advantage of the COVID-19 crisis and was selling them to doctors and nurses at prices as much as 700% above market value.

When FBI agents confronted Feldheim on Sunday about the sales, he allegedly coughed in their direction and told them he had coronavirus.

Feldheim was charged with assault of a federal officer, as well as lying to investigators for allegedly deceiving them when they asked him about the equipment. Feldheim has not yet entered a plea to the charges but his attorney told ABC News in a statement that he "categorically denies" the allegations by DOJ._

ABC News Clip (YouTube)


----------



## Chanbal

PewPew said:


> I’m glad this souless creep was caught!! Hopefully his supplies were sealed/usable for hospitals. I imagine they have to catalog everything and make sure the guy isn’t really positive for Covid.
> ———————————-
> *Authorities remove almost a million N95 masks and other supplies from alleged hoarder*
> 
> _Prosecutors say 43-year-old Baruch Feldheim hoarded the supplies in order to take advantage of the COVID-19 crisis and was selling them to doctors and nurses at prices as much as 700% above market value.
> 
> When FBI agents confronted Feldheim on Sunday about the sales, he allegedly coughed in their direction and told them he had coronavirus.
> 
> Feldheim was charged with assault of a federal officer, as well as lying to investigators for allegedly deceiving them when they asked him about the equipment. Feldheim has not yet entered a plea to the charges but his attorney told ABC News in a statement that he "categorically denies" the allegations by DOJ._
> 
> ABC News Clip (YouTube)



How can people take advantage of others like this?


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Well, to me "lockdown" is all non essential businesses are closed. Here in Sask, we're just enforcing 'State of Emergencies" 2 weeks at a time.
> I agree there will proabably be no crowds or large gatherings until Fall (at the earliest)


Yes, then here too in Ontario, all non essential business are closed.

But our mayor in Toronto was on the news today and he was so angry.  Rightfully so!  People are still gathering in crowds on the boardwalk (by the lake), in the ravines and parks.  Especially since the weather is getting really nice. 

Police are prioritizing patrols and are threatening to charge those not observing safe social (physical) distances, but I bet they won't.

I _do not understand_ people.


----------



## Lilybarb

Storm702 said:


> I'm in IL, midwest US. We are on shelter in place until April 30 for now. I live next to a small park and they had to rope it off because there were at least 20 kids playing there, as well as older kids playing football in the grass nearby. It's been such beautiful spring weather lately I think a lot of people are forgetting that we're in the midst of a pandemic.


My dog & I went for a walk at the county park at dusk. There were approximately 10 people spread over the 1.5 walking trail which winds it's way around many ball fields. There is also a playground with new equipment, similar to the one in your pic. Of course it was totally empty. My first emotion as I looked at that playground, usually teeming with kids, was sadness. What a friggin' nightmare when the kids have to be denied something so simple.
The GA governor has now put shelter in place into effect until Apr 30. There seems to be some confusion regarding the terms shelter in place vs. quarantine vs. lockdown. (Little wonder with all the media is throwing at us.) My interpretation is that the term lockdown is usually used when there is (or suspicion of) a threat such as a shooter near a school i.e. the school goes on lockdown. I wish they wouldn't use that term lockdown at all.  Quarantined are what all these people who are sick or highly suspect but not hospitalized  - as in alone, staying in one room, not going anywhere, not allowed to leave the cruise ship, for 14 days. Shelter in place gives the most leniency, allowing "essential" movement. Here are screenshots of 2 pages GA's 9 page order which explains it well.  I am assuming that these shelter in place orders are defined the same for all states -  please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ladysarah

V0N1B2 said:


> OMG! You have leaves on your trees?
> We had snow the other day.
> If it was a few months ago things would be crazy here right now but I have never seen this town so dead - and I’ve lived here well over 20 years. I’m at my office (I have two separate careers and my primary one is shut down until July and I’m thankfully still employed by my second career with more work than I can handle thankfully but unfortunately at the same time) anyway, where was I? oh yes, I’m looking at the Dominos driver change a tire in the middle of what should be a very busy parking area.
> All this fresh snow and no one to take advantage of it...
> View attachment 4702368
> 
> I took this pic yesterday on my way home from work.
> To echo what @Jayne1 wrote above, In my province (BC) there are no “official lockdown” (btw can I say how much I really hate that phrase?) orders but they are saying to expect this to go on until September.



what country is this that they said till September? In the UK they also said till September, but no total lockdown. Like another poster said what is the definition of total lockdown? We have to go to the shops for food supplies once a week or so and work from home. But still allowed  to go for a daily walk or run in the park. Does that count as total lockdown?



Jayne1 said:


> To at least July -- Trudeau said it appears that way.
> 
> But what is total lockdown, exactly? We're told to stay at home and only go out for groceries no more than once a week, walks while social distancing.  We can walk the dog or make an important run to the pharmacy. Is that total lockdown?


----------



## limom

cabin fever is real.
Thinking of the people living in apartments right now.
How do you cope?
It was mentioned on tv that women/children were more at risk for domestic abuse....
There is some older people on my streets and it is truly concerning as the Town stopped the public minivan services.
Two are widowers and they look so lonely...
Here in NY, we had 9/11, Sandy and now this...


----------



## doni

In Germany, it is not _total_ lockdown. We are asked to stay and work from home as much as possible. Also to mantain a security distance with everyone but household members. But we can go for walks, children can play outside and most parks are open (but playgrounds are closed) and we can even be outside accompanied by one other person from outside the household. Besides supermarkets, grocery stores, market stalls and flower shops are open as are restaurants at limited times for take away.

To me total lockdown is the situation in Spain. You can only go out for specific endeavors: work, grocery shopping (to the closest store only), going to doctor. And that exclusively on your own. Police or the military can and often do stop you to check where you’re going. Walks are not allowed. Same for riding a bike. Children cannot leave the home under any circumstance. As from next week, only essential services will be functioning. For those who cannot work from home (say factory workers), the government has imposed two weeks compulsive annual leave.
As in Italy, many people in Spain leave in small apartments, sometimes with not even a balcony (let alone a yard) and they are used to communal life outside. So this is hard, in particular I feel for the children...


----------



## limom

doni said:


> In Germany, it is not _total_ lockdown. We are asked to stay and work from home as much as possible. Also to mantain a security distance with everyone but household members. But we can go for walks, children can play outside and most parks are opened (but playground’s are closed) and we can even be outside accompanied by one other person from outside the household. Besides supermarkets, grocery stores, market stalls and flower shops are open as are restaurants at limited times for take away.
> 
> *To me total lockdown is the situation in Spain. You can only go out for specific endeavors: work, grocery shopping, going to doctor. And that exclusively on your own. Police or the military can and often do stop you to check where you’re going. Walks are not allowed. Same for riding a bike. Children cannot leave the home under any circumstance. As from next week, only essential services will be functioning. For those who cannot work from home (say factory workers), the government has imposed two weeks compulsive annual leave.
> As in Italy, many people in Spain leave in small apartments, sometimes with not even a balcony (let alone a yard) and they are used to communal life outside. So this is hard, in particular I feel for the children..*.


 
Those kids have to be going bananas. 
And the poor caretakers....
When it is all over, I am going to throw a giant party.


----------



## Vlad

PewPew said:


> I’m glad this souless creep was caught! Hopefully his supplies were sealed/usable for hospitals. They’ll still have to catalog everything and make sure the guy isn’t really positive for Covid.



F*ck this guy. 

After years of meaning to give it a shot, I have started doing Wim Hof's breathing technique daily, which is just marvelous and leaves me in high spirits and supposed to provide all sorts of health benefits. Is it going to save my sorry a$$ from Covid? No clue, likely not. 

But it sure feels great to get high of my own supply. Helps me flush out much of the stress and anxiety over this clusterf*** of a situation and maintain a calm demeanor. I find myself being a lot less reactive to stuff I know would otherwise set me off in a split second.


----------



## ladysarah

doni said:


> In Germany, it is not _total_ lockdown. We are asked to stay and work from home as much as possible. Also to mantain a security distance with everyone but household members. But we can go for walks, children can play outside and most parks are open (but playgrounds are closed) and we can even be outside accompanied by one other person from outside the household. Besides supermarkets, grocery stores, market stalls and flower shops are open as are restaurants at limited times for take away.
> 
> To me total lockdown is the situation in Spain. You can only go out for specific endeavors: work, grocery shopping (to the closest store only), going to doctor. And that exclusively on your own. Police or the military can and often do stop you to check where you’re going. Walks are not allowed. Same for riding a bike. Children cannot leave the home under any circumstance. As from next week, only essential services will be functioning. For those who cannot work from home (say factory workers), the government has imposed two weeks compulsive annual leave.
> As in Italy, many people in Spain leave in small apartments, sometimes with not even a balcony (let alone a yard) and they are used to communal life outside. So this is hard, in particular I feel for the children...


Thank you for the update. Germany is supposed to be doing relatively well, with a robust health and welfare system. I read that testing in Germany is way ahead of us in the UK...
London is also densely populated with relatively small flats in the centre. The suburbs are more spacious, but still quite dense.


----------



## luckylove

These Stay at home orders have made me extremely grateful to be living in a house with a yard. When these orders are lifted, I will definitely begin some home Reno projects. We had thought about moving to a condo, but I am just not ready for that.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Shopgirl1996 said:


> You can do a video conference through the Zoom Chat app. <zoom.us>
> 
> My kids schools use this to teach lessons with several students at once. I heard a lot of people have been having virtual happy hours with it, too.



https://www.cbsnews.com/news/zoom-bombing-calls-hacked-racial-slurs-pornography/

*A Must For Millions, Zoom Has A Dark Side — And An FBI Warning*

Dennis Johnson fell victim last week to a new form of harassment known as "Zoombombing," in which intruders hijack video calls and post hate speech and offensive images such as pornography. It's a phenomenon so alarming that the FBI has issued a warning about using Zoom.

Like many people these days, Johnson is doing a lot of things over the Internet that he would normally do in person. Last week, he defended his doctoral dissertation in a Zoom videoconference.

He had a big audience — he estimated it was about 40 people, including "my closest friends, family and my classmates and my dissertation committee" at California State University, Long Beach, he said.
*

*
Johnson is the first member of his family to graduate from college, let alone get a doctorate. He wanted to share the moment with them.

He said he was in the middle of presenting when someone started drawing male genitalia on the screen. At first, Johnson said, he was not sure what was happening.

*"*I'm like, 'Whoa!' And then I freeze, and everyone who's watching the screen freezes," he said.

It got worse. The attacker scrawled a racial slur that everyone on the Zoom call could see.

Johnson was horrified. The organizers blocked everyone's screen until they could remove the intruder from the meeting. But, Johnson said, they were not able to identify that person.

Although he was shaken, Johnson managed to finish his presentation. But what should have been a triumphant celebration was ruined.

"The moment they [told] me, 'Congratulations, Dr. Dennis Johnson,' and it's all over and I leave the Zoom meeting, everything sets in," he said. "I couldn't even, like, communicate. I had to just walk out [of] my house. ... I didn't want to talk or see anybody."

Zoombombers have disrupted an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting in New York, Sunday school in Texas, online classes at the University of Southern California and a city meeting in Kalamazoo, Mich.

With schools closed and millions of people working from home, Zoom has become wildly popular. The company said 200 million people used the app on a daily basis in March, up from just 10 million in December. But that newfound popularity is bringing new scrutiny.

The FBI is warning schools, in particular, to be careful.

*"*The FBI has received multiple reports of conferences being disrupted by pornographic and/or hate images and threatening language," the bureau's Boston office said this week


----------



## wowzers1941

limom said:


> cabin fever is real.
> Thinking of the people living in apartments right now.
> How do you cope?
> It was mentioned on tv that women/children were more at risk for domestic abuse....
> There is some older people on my streets and it is truly concerning as the Town stopped the public minivan services.
> Two are widowers and they look so lonely...
> Here in NY, we had 9/11, Sandy and now this...



I just wanted to mention... isn't there a possibility of an increased risk to spreading COVID-19 in cramped buildings like apartments due to the air being circulated throughout the building? I just was thinking this sine China welded their doors shut on these high rises.


----------



## Vintage Leather

wowzers1941 said:


> I just wanted to mention... isn't there a possibility of an increased risk to spreading COVID-19 in cramped buildings like apartments due to the air being circulated throughout the building? I just was thinking this sine China welded their doors shut on these high rises.


Our hallways are three feet wide, so two people can't go down them at the same time and Distance.  Elevators aren't cleaned regularly, and the are also narrow - which means that more than two people can't fit in them and be Distanced.  Hundreds of people in our apartment have dogs, so they are walking them a lot more regularly, and are outside regularly.  Now, we do have balconies, so we can add some outside air into our mix and get some sun.

Our property management company thought that this would be the perfect time to start painting hallways. Which 1) the painting company isn't socially distancing (because, again, small hallways) 2) is driving the dogs completely nuts, and 3) is a little infuriating


----------



## Catbird9

There's been a slight impact on my meal and grocery planning. I normally don't stock up on food. I'm running low on whole oats, a staple of my diet, and our grocery store is out of it. I tried to order it online. Yesterday it was in stock online, but they required you to buy 3 packages. I didn't because that's far more than I need. Today it is out of stock online. On an item that seems to be in high demand, why do they require people to buy 3? Of course they are going to run out sooner. So my first noticeable adjustment becomes: contemplate doing without. I assume this is a temporary condition. I'm trying a few new food items and combinations, being more creative and flexible around food, and being very grateful for what I do have.

On the other hand, the shelves in the store's cereal aisle are still crammed with hundreds of brightly colored boxes of sugared cereals (breakfast candy really) which apparently are NOT in high demand. Just as well, actually.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

Jimmy Kimmel said in his monologue that alcohol purchases are way up.  beer up 42 percent, wine 60 percent and hard alchol 75 percent.  Probably due to people stocking up and drinking at home rather than at a restaurant or bar.  that 75 percent number surprised me.  I like my wine with dinner


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Jimmy Kimmel said in his monologue that alcohol purchases are way up.  beer up 42 percent, wine 60 percent and hard alchol 75 percent.  Probably due to people stocking up and drinking at home rather than at a restaurant or bar.  that 75 percent number surprised me.  I like my wine with dinner



Maybe it's a coping mechanism for people who are not used to spending so much time with their families.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Maybe it's a coping mechanism for people who are not used to spending so much time with their families.


yes, I think it was probbly mentioned her before but this togetherness could possibly cause a spike in the birth rate or in divorces


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> yes, I think it was probbly mentioned her before but this togetherness could possibly cause a spike in the birth rate or in divorces



And unfortunately probably domestic violence as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Today we get to pick up the groceries we ordered on Tuesday. Yea.  What a weird time it is.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Jimmy Kimmel said in his monologue that alcohol purchases are way up.  beer up 42 percent, wine 60 percent and hard alchol 75 percent.  Probably due to people stocking up and drinking at home rather than at a restaurant or bar.  that 75 percent number surprised me.  I like my wine with dinner





bag-mania said:


> Maybe it's a coping mechanism for people who are not used to spending so much time with their families.


For sure!
Many, many people day drink nowadays....
AA conducts meeting on line and attendance is at an all time peak....


----------



## Lilybarb

Summer & fall seems an extraordinarily long time away.This JAMA video of predictions for our upcoming months & the future of controlling this mess was fascinating. Great explanation of how herd immunity works.


----------



## iamluthien

Hi girls, I know I just made a post on another subforum, but I am coming here to say that Sergio Rossi died because of coronavirus! Sad day for the world of fashion


----------



## PewPew

bag-mania said:


> And unfortunately probably domestic violence as well.



This is sadly correct. Abuse typically escalates when the victim cannot easily get away (after moving in together, marriage, pregnancy etc) & quarantine does what abusers strive for— to isolate the victim from family & friends. I have volunteered at a suicide hotline, where calls are heart breaking because people truly have no where to go (shelters closed, hospitals resources are stretched to the limit, law enforcement have reduced staff due to illness & counties are already releasing people in jails to reduce outbreaks, so some people with arrests for DV are returning home early.)

Children are also extremely vulnerable as they are home from schools, where some had been getting 2 meals per day due to unstable home situations. Others are stuck inside with agitated adults who have lost jobs and are not used to being around children so long.

I agree there will eventually be a “divorce boom,” but divorce can be very expensive, so even before Covid, you had former couples living together or separating for years & only divorcing when one person wants to remarry.


----------



## ladysarah

@foosy thank you for having the foresight to start this thread. Hope you are well and that your early prep plan paid off. I check on thisparticular thread daily now to see how everyone from  different countries and parts of the world is doing...things change very fast.


----------



## limom

iamluthien said:


> Hi girls, I know I just made a post on another subforum, but I am coming here to say that Sergio Rossi died because of coronavirus! Sad day for the world of fashion


Wow...


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Catbird9 said:


> There's been a slight impact on my meal and grocery planning. I normally don't stock up on food. I'm running low on whole oats, a staple of my diet, and our grocery store is out of it. I tried to order it online. Yesterday it was in stock online, but they required you to buy 3 packages. I didn't because that's far more than I need. Today it is out of stock online. On an item that seems to be in high demand, why do they require people to buy 3? Of course they are going to run out sooner. So my first noticeable adjustment becomes: contemplate doing without. I assume this is a temporary condition. I'm trying a few new food items and combinations, being more creative and flexible around food, and being very grateful for what I do have.
> 
> On the other hand, the shelves in the store's cereal aisle are still crammed with hundreds of brightly colored boxes of sugared cereals (breakfast candy really) which apparently are NOT in high demand. Just as well, actually.


I'm having trouble finding jasmine rice. I had 2 bags in my hands a few weeks ago and I decided not to buy them because I'm trying to eat less carbs but now I can't get any at all. I sorely regret not buying those now. And I've noticed the oats are out of stock too!  And the shelves are full of breakfast candy!

I did buy a couple boxes of Cheerios. I like to drizzle a little honey on top.


----------



## redney

southernbelle43 said:


> Today we get to pick up the groceries we ordered on Tuesday. Yea.  What a weird time it is.


Online grocery ordering for pick up at my local store is running a week out. Since my weekly list of groceries doesn't vary much, I've now been placing orders a week in advance so I don't run out and have to shop in person. I don't want to be inside a physical store right now.


----------



## LemonDrop

our curbside service worked well for about 2 weeks. Now the grocery store has gone from limiting appointments to a manageable amount to what seems like a free for all.  I didn't mind the week wait for an appointment because it was picked well and orderly and on time. Now it's appointments for all that they cannot keep up with.


----------



## LemonDrop

There is going to be lots of Sagittarius babies and the main thing about us is that we LOVE to travel!!!!!! Which I think is so cute for the circumstances. They will be Gen C


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jayne1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm having trouble finding jasmine rice. I had 2 bags in my hands a few weeks ago and I decided not to buy them because I'm trying to eat less carbs but now I can't get any at all. I sorely regret not buying those now. And I've noticed the oats are out of stock too!  And the shelves are full of breakfast candy!
> 
> I did buy a couple boxes of Cheerios. I like to drizzle a little honey on top.


I can't find any Jasmine rice at my local shops, either! 

Here in Toronto, we have a very busy Chinatown that I love to go to, but I was driving past last week and the outdoor stalls were so crowded, I decided not to park to see if I could find any in one of the stores.


----------



## arnott

Did you all hear about ***** ordering 3M not to ship masks to Canada?!        WTF!!    Apparently some shipments are already diverted!


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> I can't find any Jasmine rice at my local shops, either!
> 
> Here in Toronto, we have a very busy Chinatown that I love to go to, but I was driving past last week and the outdoor stalls were so crowded, I decided not to park to see if I could find any in one of the stores.


Before there was a rush on the stores, we went to a Thai restaurant. There was a sign on the door that the price of rice was raised because they were having trouble getting it. That was our first indication that something bad was coming. This was around March 7-8. We went grocery shopping right after that so beat the rush, but already there wasn't any jasmine rice in the store. There were other types of rice. I still have some jasmine left over from before. The last time I bought it, I bought a 25 pound bag and still have about 10 pounds left.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Did you all hear about ***** ordering 3M not to ship masks to Canada?!        WTF!!    Apparently some shipments are already diverted!


The pulp for the masks comes from Canada!


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> Before there was a rush on the stores, we went to a Thai restaurant. There was a sign on the door that the price of rice was raised because they were having trouble getting it. That was our first indication that something bad was coming. This was around March 7-8. We went grocery shopping right after that so beat the rush, but already there wasn't any jasmine rice in the store. There were other types of rice. I still have some jasmine left over from before. The last time I bought it, I bought a 25 pound bag and still have about 10 pounds left.


Makes sense.  I still have some leftover too and I'm sorry I gave my son a huge bag of sticky rice he wasn't even sure he wanted.  lol


----------



## Catbird9

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm having trouble finding jasmine rice. I had 2 bags in my hands a few weeks ago and I decided not to buy them because I'm trying to eat less carbs but now I can't get any at all. I sorely regret not buying those now. And I've noticed the oats are out of stock too!  And the shelves are full of breakfast candy!
> 
> I did buy a couple boxes of Cheerios. I like to drizzle a little honey on top.



I used to do that too, thanks for reminding me. I may have to go back to that for a while.


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> Makes sense.  I still have some leftover too and I'm sorry I gave my son a huge bag of sticky rice he wasn't even sure he wanted.  lol


You made me look! I have a couple small bags of sticky rice. DH doesn't like it as much as I do, except with mango, and we haven't had any mangoes in awhile. 

I was eating low carb before all this, so not much rice. Lately we've been having fried rice often as an easy meal.


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> Makes sense.  I still have some leftover too and I'm sorry I gave my son a huge bag of sticky rice he wasn't even sure he wanted.  lol


You made me look! I have a couple small bags of sticky rice. DH doesn't like it as much as I do, except with mango, and we haven't had any mangoes in awhile. 

I was eating low carb before all this, so not much rice. Lately we've been having fried rice often as an easy meal.


----------



## randr21

I live in NYC. There was an emergency alert to all mobile users tonight for licensed healthcare workers.

NY state has 40% of all US covid cases. NYC has 25% of all US cases so the call for volunteers is a sign it's getting more real. 

We are resilient. We survived 9/11 and we will continue to be there for each other. I want to put out prayers and positivity to everyone on this planet so as to raise the vibration and manifest an end to this soon.


----------



## Tootsie17

randr21 said:


> I live in NYC. There was an emergency alert to all mobile users tonight for licensed healthcare workers.
> 
> NY state has 40% of all US covid cases. NYC has 25% of all US cases so the call for volunteers is a sign it's getting more real.
> 
> We are resilient. We survived 9/11 and we will continue to be there for each other. I want to put out prayers and positivity to everyone on this planet so as to raise the vibration and manifest an end to this soon.


I'm with you in spirit and praying for all the people In NYC and the NY state area.  You all are some bad
 a$$es and will survive this crisis. You can vent to me anytime you wish on this forum and I'm sure all of the people on this thread feel the same. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zinacef

A take off from previous post, our hosp is looking at NY, NJ, NOLA closely on this crisis like any other institution around the world.  You just can’t prepare enough for this but I believe our hosp is doing it’s best.  I work CVICU and I was sent to a COVID unit . We are fortunate that we are given the time to get this in our head so we can protect ourselves more thereby less casualties.  The fear will never go away as everytime we go into THAT room no matter how much negative pressure and PPEs you have there’s always a small chance that you can catch it. I am very saddened also for the non-COViD pt who are equally very sick and their family cannot visit .  It truly is a different and difficult time.  I had a stroke pt whose wife can’t come because she’s also on her 70’s and he instead asked for his little doxie name Pearl to come and be placed in a pet carrier as he misses her so bad, of course, even pets are also not allowed and he just cried and cried.  I just can’t. It just broke all our hearts in the unit. I hope he’s home with his wife and dog. Everyday is a blessing indeed, it’s like waking up each day with each breath thinking would this be the day that I’ll start coughing and can’t breath or am I positive without the symptoms. We just have to try the best the we can to stay healthy every day. I hope I’m not making this thread too morbid of a discussion. I am grateful for my hospital for looking out for us, so far we have what we need, we do conserve a lot as we really don’t know when the end is gonna be. I work for a public government university hospital with organ transplant capacity.


----------



## luckylove

Question for all of you... For those of you with elderly parents (with underlying health issues) who currently live somewhat independently with the help of home health aides.... are you continuing to see your aging parents in person OR are you Facetiming etc? I am torn as to what to do. I miss them quite a bit, but I don't want to risk their health. I also have a health condition, so need to be careful as well. This is really difficult. Their need for groceries, meals etc is taken care of. My understanding was that for their safety, we are supposed to be apart for the time being. Idk...


----------



## bag-mania

zinacef said:


> A take off from previous post, our hosp is looking at NY, NJ, NOLA closely on this crisis like any other institution around the world.  You just can’t prepare enough for this but I believe our hosp is doing it’s best.  I work CVICU and I was sent to a COVID unit . We are fortunate that we are given the time to get this in our head so we can protect ourselves more thereby less casualties.  The fear will never go away as everytime we go into THAT room no matter how much negative pressure and PPEs you have there’s always a small chance that you can catch it. I am very saddened also for the non-COViD pt who are equally very sick and their family cannot visit .  It truly is a different and difficult time.  I had a stroke pt whose wife can’t come because she’s also on her 70’s and he instead asked for his little doxie name Pearl to come and be placed in a pet carrier as he misses her so bad, of course, even pets are also not allowed and he just cried and cried.  I just can’t. It just broke all our hearts in the unit. I hope he’s home with his wife and dog. Everyday is a blessing indeed, it’s like waking up each day with each breath thinking would this be the day that I’ll start coughing and can’t breath or am I positive without the symptoms. We just have to try the best the we can to stay healthy every day. I hope I’m not making this thread too morbid of a discussion. I am grateful for my hospital for looking out for us, so far we have what we need, we do conserve a lot as we really don’t know when the end is gonna be. I work for a public government university hospital with organ transplant capacity.



Reading about your stroke patient wanting his little dog is soul crushing. Please be safe, zinacef! You and all the other caregivers are doing amazing work.


----------



## luckylove

zinacef said:


> A take off from previous post, our hosp is looking at NY, NJ, NOLA closely on this crisis like any other institution around the world.  You just can’t prepare enough for this but I believe our hosp is doing it’s best.  I work CVICU and I was sent to a COVID unit . We are fortunate that we are given the time to get this in our head so we can protect ourselves more thereby less casualties.  The fear will never go away as everytime we go into THAT room no matter how much negative pressure and PPEs you have there’s always a small chance that you can catch it. I am very saddened also for the non-COViD pt who are equally very sick and their family cannot visit .  It truly is a different and difficult time.  I had a stroke pt whose wife can’t come because she’s also on her 70’s and he instead asked for his little doxie name Pearl to come and be placed in a pet carrier as he misses her so bad, of course, even pets are also not allowed and he just cried and cried.  I just can’t. It just broke all our hearts in the unit. I hope he’s home with his wife and dog. Everyday is a blessing indeed, it’s like waking up each day with each breath thinking would this be the day that I’ll start coughing and can’t breath or am I positive without the symptoms. We just have to try the best the we can to stay healthy every day. I hope I’m not making this thread too morbid of a discussion. I am grateful for my hospital for looking out for us, so far we have what we need, we do conserve a lot as we really don’t know when the end is gonna be. I work for a public government university hospital with organ transplant capacity.



I often think of the amount of stress and sadness health workers like you are under each and every day. I want you to know, you are all the everyday heroes in this and all of us are so grateful for the work you do in caring for patients. Wishing you good health and serenity in the midst of the madness the pandemic has imposed on everyone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Oh im so angry. I swear. Even with my city in lockdown, I just ran into a large group of teenagers just hanging out, mock crying in front of their favorite cupcake store cuz its closed, completely oblivious to what's going on, or that they are literally surrounded by adults wearing masks and gloves and avoiding these morons with a wide berth, so much so some of us are on the street, facing incoming traffic cuz of these idiots. Where the hell are their parents? You'd think they were at a mall. Smh!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

Our state extended our SIP until the end of April. And since that happened my work has been crazy again after finally getting a few days to breathe. I feel like everyone I work with is burnt out and we’re just retail. I have also seen a lot of people out and about in the neighborhood I live two miles from work and probably saw 20 people on my drive home! I don’t mind people in their yards I do mind that you and your friends decide to go on a group walk and take up the entire damn street walking down the middle. I also have a guy who must be in to figure skating I’ve seen him every day in various parts of the subdivision.  I’ve also been fighting with my dad about him going out for unnecessary things, I told him I would do the shopping and he’s still going out.  He’s 84 and I don’t want him going to the store especially after what I see at work. My dad also has a doctor appointment later this month I don’t know if it will hold or not. I‘m tired of double showers and spending so much time doing laundry.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add that my brother, niece, and nephew all work for Amazon and they just found out two days ago that they have a confirmed case for their warehouse. So that’s stressful to know that all three of them have potentially been exposed for a unknown amount of time. They all work in different areas but I don’t know if they know what area this person worked in. My SIL was asking on FB for help if anyone they know could sew them some masks.


----------



## Jayne1

luckylove said:


> Question for all of you... For those of you with elderly parents (with underlying health issues) who currently live somewhat independently with the help of home health aides.... are you continuing to see your aging parents in person OR are you Facetiming etc? I am torn as to what to do. I miss them quite a bit, but I don't want to risk their health. I also have a health condition, so need to be careful as well. This is really difficult. Their need for groceries, meals etc is taken care of. My understanding was that for their safety, we are supposed to be apart for the time being. Idk...


Yes, you are supposed to stay away.  For their sake. What if you are a silent carrier? 

Can you wave from outside the facility? Hold up a sign so they can see you're there? Horrible suggestions I know, but that's what people are resorting to.  Plus Facetiming.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> And unfortunately probably domestic violence as well.


https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/02/europe/domestic-violence-coronavirus-lockdown-intl/index.html

This helps


----------



## vilette21c

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm having trouble finding jasmine rice. I had 2 bags in my hands a few weeks ago and I decided not to buy them because I'm trying to eat less carbs but now I can't get any at all. I sorely regret not buying those now. And I've noticed the oats are out of stock too!  And the shelves are full of breakfast candy!
> 
> I did buy a couple boxes of Cheerios. I like to drizzle a little honey on top.



Where are you located?


----------



## PewPew

Wow, this seems like such a cavalier thing to do right now. 24+ Chinese “explorers” have started an ascent of Mt. Everest. What about the resources that will be taxed if someone needs rescue? If they make the summit, it will be used as propaganda that China is strong & past the virus etc. (Passes for the Spring climbing season on the North Route are only available to Chinese people right now, so this would be the first time only Chinese people reach the summit.)
——————-
*Chinese explorers start Everest climb amid pandemic*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-52157968


----------



## Storm702

luckylove said:


> Question for all of you... For those of you with elderly parents (with underlying health issues) who currently live somewhat independently with the help of home health aides.... are you continuing to see your aging parents in person OR are you Facetiming etc? I am torn as to what to do. I miss them quite a bit, but I don't want to risk their health. I also have a health condition, so need to be careful as well. This is really difficult. Their need for groceries, meals etc is taken care of. My understanding was that for their safety, we are supposed to be apart for the time being. Idk...


My mom & dad are 69 & will be 72 on the 14th. We haven't seen them since March 16. The 20th was when our governor Pritzker enacted shelter in place. I call them every day. They are staying in, but I worry because my dad has diabetes & has had to go to his retina doctor due to a small stroke he had a while back. He also has the beginning of dementia, & is driving my mom crazy because he watches CNN all day and yells at the TV. My mom has OCD & anxiety, but her therapist is doing their weekly sessions over the phone. They have started taking daily walks, & I told them about the Christian radio station I listen to, so I hope it will help. I miss them. It hurts whwn my mom says she's worried the girls will forget them.


----------



## coniglietta

I've been going to work as a teacher during this time and my school has us conducting live online classes. Everyday we have our temperatures checked and we need to wear face masks in the teacher room. Recently, we have to keep a daily log to record where we go during the week and the form of transportation  we use.
I'm being cautious with spending, so I buy necessities like food and health supplies. This is a good opportunity for my to assess my financial situation and plan for the future. As I live abroad, I call my family in California often to see how they're doing.


----------



## Storm702

coniglietta said:


> I've been going to work as a teacher during this time and my school has us conducting live online classes. Everyday we have our temperatures checked and we need to wear face masks in the teacher room. Recently, we have to keep a daily log to record where we go during the week and the form of transportation  we use.
> I'm being cautious with spending, so I buy necessities like food and health supplies. This is a good opportunity for my to assess my financial situation and plan for the future. As I live abroad, I call my family in California often to see how they're doing.


Where are you teaching from? Thank you for giving your students a sense of normalcy during this time. I miss my preschool kiddos. We have been taking videos of us singing our favorite class songs & reading stories.


----------



## doni

luckylove said:


> Question for all of you... For those of you with elderly parents (with underlying health issues) who currently live somewhat independently with the help of home health aides.... are you continuing to see your aging parents in person OR are you Facetiming etc? I am torn as to what to do. I miss them quite a bit, but I don't want to risk their health. I also have a health condition, so need to be careful as well. This is really difficult. Their need for groceries, meals etc is taken care of. My understanding was that for their safety, we are supposed to be apart for the time being. Idk...


I think reducing contacts with the elderly is the priority right now. My dad is luckily healthy but a recent widower so alone, but he sees no family (he has someone who comes to do the house and cooking). It is hard, specially because I believe we are moving towards a situation where as confinement measures start to relax, the elderly will be asked to stay out of the way and live in lockdown until there is a solution. So I wonder when I will be able to see my dad... But he takes it day by day, and every day gone is small victory, which I think it is the right way to got about it.


----------



## ladysarah

Lilybarb said:


> Summer & fall seems an extraordinarily long time away.This JAMA video of predictions for our upcoming months & the future of controlling this mess was fascinating. Great explanation of how herd immunity works.


 this is very very good, and I suggest everyone watches it to get a balanced overview. It’s quite long so sit down...many thanks to the original poster.


----------



## zinacef

luckylove said:


> Question for all of you... For those of you with elderly parents (with underlying health issues) who currently live somewhat independently with the help of home health aides.... are you continuing to see your aging parents in person OR are you Facetiming etc? I am torn as to what to do. I miss them quite a bit, but I don't want to risk their health. I also have a health condition, so need to be careful as well. This is really difficult. Their need for groceries, meals etc is taken care of. My understanding was that for their safety, we are supposed to be apart for the time being. Idk...


A friend of mine is on the he same boat, before COViD she travels every month to visit her 94 yo dad in an assisted living facility in DC , the last time she was in the same room with him —— observing 6 ft apart was 1st week of March. When she there, Every day she visited by sitting on a chair by his window and talking on the phone. Bless him, he’s a retired epidemiologist  and does not really understand this novel virus. She calls him and face time with the help of his caregiver everyday. Pls take care of yourself.


----------



## orchard

We're socially isolating as we're considered vulnerable - DH has vascular dementia and diabetes, I've been his carer for the past 8yrs. My concern is retaining his mobility. UK Government advise that people can go out to exercise just once a day, I'm considering taking a short walk with him over the weekend but feel nervous as we haven't stepped outside in over a fortnight.
Stay safe and well everyone.


----------



## Lilybarb

ladysarah said:


> this is very very good, and I suggest everyone watches it to get a balanced overview. It’s quite long so sit down...many thanks to the original poster.


Most welcome @ladysarah. JAMA has some very good informative, matter-of-fact videos.  Sure beats CNN or Fox


----------



## luckylove

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, you are supposed to stay away.  For their sake. What if you are a silent carrier?
> 
> Can you wave from outside the facility? Hold up a sign so they can see you're there? Horrible suggestions I know, but that's what people are resorting to.  Plus Facetiming.



Thank you for your advice. I have been staying away so far, but I do worry for them. I have a sibling who is rather cavalier about this pandemic and is trying to push me to "go visit as often as possible." I don't know what part of "shelter in place" confuses my sibling. My father can somewhat manage to Face Time, but it is hit or miss. I am used to seeing them often, but I truly understand the need to follow CDC guidelines right now, my sibling on the hand, doesn't seem to grasp it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

Storm702 said:


> My mom & dad are 69 & will be 72 on the 14th. We haven't seen them since March 16. The 20th was when our governor Pritzker enacted shelter in place. I call them every day. They are staying in, but I worry because my dad has diabetes & has had to go to his retina doctor due to a small stroke he had a while back. He also has the beginning of dementia, & is driving my mom crazy because he watches CNN all day and yells at the TV. My mom has OCD & anxiety, but her therapist is doing their weekly sessions over the phone. They have started taking daily walks, & I told them about the Christian radio station I listen to, so I hope it will help. I miss them. It hurts whwn my mom says she's worried the girls will forget them.



Being physically separated from our loved ones isn't easy and the cabin fever it imposes on all of us staying in is REAL. Walking daily helps a lot. Any time I feel the sunshine is a good day. Maybe you and your girls can FaceTime with your mom so they stay in contact? My parents can drive one another bananas when cooped up together too long too. Hope everyone stays safe and healthy! I am happy to hear that many are taking the stay at home orders seriously; I wish my sibling would understand that this is necessary for the time being. It's like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

vilette21c said:


> Where are you located?


I'm in the USA, in Minnesota. We only get about 6 weeks of nice weather here each year (I'm exaggerating) so this is a good time to be under a shelter in place order.


----------



## Tootsie17

Storm702 said:


> My mom & dad are 69 & will be 72 on the 14th. We haven't seen them since March 16. The 20th was when our governor Pritzker enacted shelter in place. I call them every day. They are staying in, but I worry because my dad has diabetes & has had to go to his retina doctor due to a small stroke he had a while back. He also has the beginning of dementia, & is driving my mom crazy because he watches CNN all day and yells at the TV. My mom has OCD & anxiety, but her therapist is doing their weekly sessions over the phone. They have started taking daily walks, & I told them about the Christian radio station I listen to, so I hope it will help. I miss them. It hurts whwn my mom says she's worried the girls will forget them.


My mom is 84 and I saw her for the first time since mid March.  We sat several feet away from each other and she gave me a face mask that she found in the house to wear when I go out for groceries. Her spirits are good and she worries about my brother and I more than herself.  It is difficult for me to see her isolated from neighbors and friends, but luckily, she is very diligent about staying isolated and is happy talking to family and friends over the phone. However, she refuses to order groceries online, so every two weeks, I go to the store for her and leave the groceries on the front porch. Our new normal. Stay positive and safe. I forgot to mention that the only reason I saw her in person was because she wanted to review her grocery list with me.  She is OCD when it comes to grocery list and the grocery store was and still is her happy place.


----------



## GhstDreamer

PewPew said:


> Wow, this seems like such a cavalier thing to do right now. 24+ Chinese “explorers” have started an ascent of Mt. Everest. What about the resources that will be taxed if someone needs rescue? If they make the summit, it will be used as propaganda that China is strong & past the virus etc. (Passes for the Spring climbing season on the North Route are only available to Chinese people right now, so this would be the first time only Chinese people reach the summit.)
> ——————-
> *Chinese explorers start Everest climb amid pandemic*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-52157968


To be perfectly honest, here in Canada (I live in one of the harder hit areas) people left on trips to resorts and what not just a week or two ago. To me that is no different than climbing Mount Everest as a vacation. Traveling regardless is dangerous, unsafe and stupid no matter where right now and from what country. That's why we have such a high number of cases because travellers are bringing it back, which ends up being community transmission as they are not self-isolating afterwards. One of my friends, her cousins just got back from Mexico and they left after our PM advised to not travel anywhere. Now one has bronchitis she thinks.

So my dad's surgery got cancelled. I am glad it did as if he was admitted to the hospital I don't know if he will be leaving it. The hospital is short of beds and supplies as of now. The local college has opened up their sports arena for 1000 extra beds to used just in case. However as much as I am glad my dad's surgery is cancelled, this surgery includes a biopsy to see if  cancer is present or not.  And of course we don't know how long it will be postponed.


----------



## limom

GhstDreamer said:


> To be perfectly honest, here in Canada (I live in one of the harder hit areas) people left on trips to resorts or cruises just a week or two ago. To me that is no different than climbing Mount Everest as a vacation. Traveling regardless is dangerous, unsafe and stupid no matter where right now and from what country. That's why we have such a high number of cases because travellers are bringing it back, which ends up being community transmission as they are not self-isolating afterwards. One of my friends, her cousins just got back from Mexico and they left after our PM advised to not travel anywhere. Now one has bronchitis she thinks.
> 
> So my dad's surgery got cancelled. I am glad it did as if he was admitted to the hospital I don't know if he will be leaving it. The hospital is short of beds and supplies as of now. The local college has opened up their sports arena for 1000 extra beds to used just in case. However as much as I am glad my dad's surgery is cancelled, this surgery includes a biopsy to see if  cancer is present or not.  And of course we don't know how long it will be postponed.


There are tons of anti Chinese stories going on right now.
I reread the important book On Propaganda  by Jacques Ellul to refresh my memory on the subject.
Must read nowadays, imho.


----------



## GhstDreamer

limom said:


> There are tons of anti Chinese stories going on right now.
> I reread the important book On Propaganda  by Jacques Ellul to refresh my memory on the subject.
> Must read nowadays, imho.



I do notice that. Especially all this talk about suing China over this pandemic. Exactly how do you sue a country over a disease? It's like every country should sue Mexico over h1n1 since over 100, 000 people died from it. Or sue the Republic of Congo over the HIV/AIDs epidemic? There's still no cure for AIDS. 

Thanks for the book suggestions - I will have to see if I can grab it from indigo! Sounds interesting!


----------



## PunjabiStyle

My mom works in the post office and right now they are saying that by June she might not even have a job anymore because they will have to permanently shut their doors. I’m not only worried about my mom’s job, but also the job of her coworkers because I’ve known them since I was a little girl. I’m praying for everyone to stay safe and healthy during this pandemic.


----------



## LemonDrop

Day 16. Looks like I will be off work till Aug 1st. I have wanted to learn another language since I was a kid. So that is going to be my daily focus.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> Day 16. Looks like I will be off work till Aug 1st. I have wanted to learn another language since I was a kid. So that is going to be my daily focus.


Which language are you going to learn?


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> Which language are you going to learn?



My first language is English. I am going to learn Japanese. I already have 3 study guides.  I have paid for 2 online courses that I have yet to use. And I have some apps that I play with but could do so much more with if I put real daily effort into them. I often travel to Japan for work and know a number of cordial phrases so I am excited to return to work with some skills. 

anyone else want to learn another language?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

PunjabiStyle said:


> My mom works in the post office and right now they are saying that by June she might not even have a job anymore because they will have to permanently shut their doors. I’m not only worried about my mom’s job, but also the job of her coworkers because I’ve known them since I was a little girl. I’m praying for everyone to stay safe and healthy during this pandemic.


I can't imagine that would happen! Surely the federal postal service would be supported by the government. It's too important to let it go! The government supposedly gave $25 million to an orchestra hall, how could they then just  abandon the post office? I read an article headline hinting toward the post office shutting down this morning. I thought it was clickbait until you posted this.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> My first language is English. I am going to learn Japanese. I already have 3 study guides.  I have paid for 2 online courses that I have yet to use. And I have some apps that I play with but could do so much more with if I put real daily effort into them. I often travel to Japan for work and know a number of cordial phrases so I am excited to return to work with some skills.
> 
> anyone else want to learn another language?


Ambitious. I love it.
I can’t decide between Russian or Chinese.
I took Russian in High school and had some notions so maybe...
Plus I love Russian littérature.
May as well go for it...


----------



## arnott

PunjabiStyle said:


> My mom works in the post office and right now they are saying that by June she might not even have a job anymore because they will have to permanently shut their doors. I’m not only worried about my mom’s job, but also the job of her coworkers because I’ve known them since I was a little girl. I’m praying for everyone to stay safe and healthy during this pandemic.



Where do you live?


----------



## whateve

PunjabiStyle said:


> My mom works in the post office and right now they are saying that by June she might not even have a job anymore because they will have to permanently shut their doors. I’m not only worried about my mom’s job, but also the job of her coworkers because I’ve known them since I was a little girl. I’m praying for everyone to stay safe and healthy during this pandemic.


If this is in the US, I can't imagine this would happen. Government jobs are the safest. They may shut their doors but they'll find something else for the employees.


----------



## luckylove

There is this rumor in the US that some teachers are being told to be prepared to teach online for Fall semester. As far as I know, this is far from an official statement and likely a "just in case" scenario. I would hate for the kids to have another semester of online school, but of course, we will all do whatever is necessary. Are there any teachers on the thread who can shed any light on this?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## foosy

ladysarah said:


> @foosy thank you for having the foresight to start this thread. Hope you are well and that your early prep plan paid off. I check on thisparticular thread daily now to see how everyone from  different countries and parts of the world is doing...things change very fast.


We are doing fine so far.
Thank you for your nice words. 

You are right, things are changing fast. We are still following our prep plan. 
At this point we are in a different phase, at least in the USA. While initially it was important to quarantine and isolate  in order to reduce the infection rate, now that we missed that boat it is important to quarantine and isolate  for a different reason: to avoid needing to get to a hospital, or to bluntly put it: to stay alive.
Hospitals are already overcrowded. PPEs are missing. Ventilators are missing. Whether  the amount of sick people doubles every 3 days or every 5 days is meaningless since we are above capacity.
And yet, if you are one of those that still do not have symptoms, if you are still healthy you must do everything you can to protect yourself. If you are not well, you still have social responsibility. We all do.
Stay safe all.


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Oh im so angry. I swear. Even with my city in lockdown, I just ran into a large group of teenagers just hanging out, mock crying in front of their favorite cupcake store cuz its closed, completely oblivious to what's going on, or that they are literally surrounded by adults wearing masks and gloves and avoiding these morons with a wide berth, so much so some of us are on the street, facing incoming traffic cuz of these idiots. Where the hell are their parents? You'd think they were at a mall. Smh!


I got one just as bad as what you are describing. Private property tennis court a group of people various ages socializing closely together under the warm weather in a state that have the highest coronavirus infections.


----------



## Tootsie17

mzbaglady1 said:


> I got one just as bad as what you are describing. Private property tennis court a group of people various ages socializing closely together under the warm weather in a state that have the highest coronavirus infections.


----------



## zen1965

LemonDrop said:


> My first language is English. I am going to learn Japanese. I already have 3 study guides.  I have paid for 2 online courses that I have yet to use. And I have some apps that I play with but could do so much more with if I put real daily effort into them. I often travel to Japan for work and know a number of cordial phrases so I am excited to return to work with some skills.
> 
> anyone else want to learn another language?


Well, since January I have been working on my French. I took several years of French at school but much is forgotten. And it needs to  come back since I am scheduled to relocate to Kinshasa for at least 3 years whenever this is deemed safe. Most likely sometime in autumn, I guess.
Good luck with your Japanese studies. I love Japan, one of my favourite countries.


----------



## PewPew

This brought a much needed laugh in my household, so I wanted to share. These memes & signs also a great way to keep social distancing in the forefront of people’s minds. I love that different regions are using local units of measurement (California - surfboard, Canada - hockey stick, Wisconsin/Midwest - cow, Alaska - moose)


----------



## champ_04

Hello. This is my first post.
I live near Tokyo, Japan.
In Japan, situation is very horrible. Though patients are more and more, people go out to their office in crowd train. Meny medical staffs are warning, but government is NOTHING!!!
They are REFUSE rock down yet. F**king situation.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/asia/japan-coronavirus-shinzo-abe-masks-hnk-intl/index.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

so my cousin in texas just told me her husband and son now are exhibiting coronavirus like symptoms.  both she and her 2 kids have been quarantined at home since the 9th.  her husband has  been wfh since the 14th.  they traced this to a food delivery that occured on the 20th.  a local restaurant did a homemade clambake/gumbo special and personally delivered the food to her at her door and demanded to be paid in cash.  sad part is that she had the requisite masks but didnt think to use them. this is just awful.  she has moved her husband and son upstairs and now quarantined herself and her daughter downstairs.  she wanted to just give up and say the heck with it but i had to spell it out bluntly "do you want to risk your whole family dying or just part of them?"

for everyone's knowledge: here's the difference btwn the coronavirus and the flu
https://www.healthline.com/health/c..._GM4jj4_XX74KIT6_u9yDNC8BPHOYEffU#differences

and here's what to do should you or part of your family/friends get it:
"The CDC has noted that for those with Covid-19 isolated at home, they are considered recovered if they meet three criteria:

No fever for at least 72 hours without using fever-reducing medications
Improvement in other coronavirus-related symptoms, such as cough or shortness of breath
A period of at least seven days has passed since symptoms first appeared
If they have access to testing, the criteria includes two consecutive tests that are negative and 24 hours apart, along with no longer having a fever and seeing improvement in symptoms."
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/04/health/recovery-coronavirus-tracking-data-explainer/index.html


----------



## whateve

champ_04 said:


> Hello. This is my first post.
> I live near Tokyo, Japan.
> In Japan, situation is very horrible. Though patients are more and more, people go out to their office in crowd train. Meny medical staffs are warning, but government is NOTHING!!!
> They are REFUSE rock down yet. F**king situation.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/asia/japan-coronavirus-shinzo-abe-masks-hnk-intl/index.html


That's a shame. You have to watch out for yourself. If you can, stay home. Try to get supplies delivered rather than risk going out.


hermes_lemming said:


> so my cousin in texas just told me her husband and son now are exhibiting coronavirus like symptoms.  both she and her 2 kids have been quarantined at home since the 9th.  her husband has  been wfh since the 14th.  they traced this to a food delivery that occured on the 20th.  a local restaurant did a homemade clambake/gumbo special and personally delivered the food to her at her door and demanded to be paid in cash.  sad part is that she had the requisite masks but didnt think to use them. this is just awful.  she has moved her husband and son upstairs and now quarantined herself and her daughter downstairs.  she wanted to just give up and say the heck with it but i had to spell it out bluntly "do you want to risk your whole family dying or just part of them?"
> 
> for everyone's knowledge: here's the difference btwn the coronavirus and the flu
> https://www.healthline.com/health/c..._GM4jj4_XX74KIT6_u9yDNC8BPHOYEffU#differences
> 
> and here's what to do should you or part of your family/friends get it:
> "The CDC has noted that for those with Covid-19 isolated at home, they are considered recovered if they meet three criteria:
> 
> No fever for at least 72 hours without using fever-reducing medications
> Improvement in other coronavirus-related symptoms, such as cough or shortness of breath
> A period of at least seven days has passed since symptoms first appeared
> If they have access to testing, the criteria includes two consecutive tests that are negative and 24 hours apart, along with no longer having a fever and seeing improvement in symptoms."
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/04/health/recovery-coronavirus-tracking-data-explainer/index.html


That's heartbreaking. I know what she means though as when the UPS guy came a week or so ago, I didn't think twice in opening the door and taking the package from his hands. Now when the doorbell rings, we yell to leave it on the porch and wait until they are gone before opening the door. Then we bring in the stuff, open it up, throw away all the packaging, and then wash our hands. Then we go back and clean off the doorknob and anything else we touched. It might be overkill, but after seeing her situation, maybe not.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> That's a shame. You have to watch out for yourself. If you can, stay home. Try to get supplies delivered rather than risk going out.
> 
> That's heartbreaking. I know what she means though as when the UPS guy came a week or so ago, I didn't think twice in opening the door and taking the package from his hands. Now when the doorbell rings, we yell to leave it on the porch and wait until they are gone before opening the door. Then we bring in the stuff, open it up, throw away all the packaging, and then wash our hands. Then we go back and clean off the doorknob and anything else we touched. It might be overkill, but after seeing her situation, maybe not.


It isn't overkill.  I do the same whenever I recieve packages.  They ring the doorbell, I let them in and they leave it in the hallway.  I wait until they leave and go out there and spray/wipe down the cardboard boxes with disinfectant and wait a few hours.  Then I take everything out and immediately discard the boxes and wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## southernbelle43

champ_04 said:


> Hello. This is my first post.
> I live near Tokyo, Japan.
> In Japan, situation is very horrible. Though patients are more and more, people go out to their office in crowd train. Meny medical staffs are warning, but government is NOTHING!!!
> They are REFUSE rock down yet. F**king situation.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/asia/japan-coronavirus-shinzo-abe-masks-hnk-intl/index.html



I am so sorry that this is happening.  I hope that YOU and your family are able to stay in.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## Chanbal

champ_04 said:


> Hello. This is my first post.
> I live near Tokyo, Japan.
> In Japan, situation is very horrible. Though patients are more and more, people go out to their office in crowd train. Meny medical staffs are warning, but government is NOTHING!!!
> They are REFUSE rock down yet. F**king situation.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/asia/japan-coronavirus-shinzo-abe-masks-hnk-intl/index.html


I'm sorry to hear that the situation with the coronavirus in Japan is difficult. Japanese are usually very organized, so I hope things will improve soon. Stay safe!


----------



## Lake Effect

PewPew said:


> I’m glad this souless creep was caught! Hopefully his supplies were sealed/usable for hospitals. They’ll still have to catalog everything and make sure the guy isn’t really positive for Covid.
> ———————————-
> *Authorities remove almost a million N95 masks and other supplies from alleged hoarder*
> 
> _Prosecutors say 43-year-old Baruch Feldheim hoarded the supplies in order to take advantage of the COVID-19 crisis and was selling them to doctors and nurses at prices as much as 700% above market value.
> 
> When FBI agents confronted Feldheim on Sunday about the sales, he allegedly coughed in their direction and told them he had coronavirus.
> 
> Feldheim was charged with assault of a federal officer, as well as lying to investigators for allegedly deceiving them when they asked him about the equipment. Feldheim has not yet entered a plea to the charges but his attorney told ABC News in a statement that he "categorically denies" the allegations by DOJ._
> 
> ABC News Clip (YouTube)



Way to go douche. Make me proud of my Garden State, NOT.



limom said:


> cabin fever is real.
> Thinking of the people living in apartments right now.
> How do you cope?
> It was mentioned on tv that women/children were more at risk for domestic abuse....
> There is some older people on my streets and it is truly concerning as the Town stopped the public minivan services.
> Two are widowers and they look so lonely...
> Here in NY, we had 9/11, Sandy and now this...


Luckily I live in a small, older apartment setting. I am part of 4 units with a common entrance. A family that lives upstairs has not been incredibly warm and fuzzy with me after concerns I brought up to the building owner regarding using the area in front of our entrance for ball playing. And the dad avoids me, I have assumed, because he reeks of weed (since I am working from home, I am beginning to think the baby has colic and I am less judgy on the weed!). And because I had the incredible timing to develop bronchitis the first week of March and it wouldn't surprise me if everyone in the complex heard me coughing until the prednisone and antibiotics kicked in, I know the woman across the hall is convinced I am positive for COVID. And avoids me all at costs.  I think my upstairs neighbor is with family in Brooklyn, of all places. I just bring wipes to the laundry room.
 That being said, I have been working from home since the 16th. My company just began furlough of the majority of employees yesterday. I am not furloughed, as I am essential to review of paperwork before release to our clients and I have the greatest knowledge base for this of my team, so I am not surprise they retained me for now. I know I will have cleaned up my queue in 4 to 6 weeks. So I will take it day by day to then. It would not surprise me if I get furloughed. I would keep my health care and frankly that is my concern. And I wouldn't be surprised if my boss found work for me in the way of back burner projects. So I feel extremely fortunate. 
I am surrounded by all kinds of grocery shops and supermarkets. Since I save $40 a week on gas and tolls, and still have a check coming in I splurge a little on my food shopping. I mostly use this store Mom's Organics (think Whole Foods on a smaller scale) so I go back and forth between that and Trader Joe's and Acme (that tells you abouts where I live, Ac-a-me if you are from the area lol) and I have not had issues with anything I need. If you hit Mom's by early afternoon there is always tp.  I have the timing down to go to TJ's  or Acme a half hour before closing, and Mom's in the early afternoon and can distance myself from others easily.
I am extremely fortunate my elderly mother is spunky and independent in FL, working the Xfinity customer service to the nth degree as she has decided now is the time to finally figure out the extent of all her channels. I just hope she can go to her planned rental on the Jersey shore in July. Hope.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> so my cousin in texas just told me her husband and son now are exhibiting coronavirus like symptoms.  both she and her 2 kids have been quarantined at home since the 9th.  her husband has  been wfh since the 14th.  they traced this to a food delivery that occured on the 20th.  a local restaurant did a homemade clambake/gumbo special and personally delivered the food to her at her door and demanded to be paid in cash.  sad part is that she had the requisite masks but didnt think to use them. this is just awful.  she has moved her husband and son upstairs and now quarantined herself and her daughter downstairs.  she wanted to just give up and say the heck with it but i had to spell it out bluntly "do you want to risk your whole family dying or just part of them?"
> 
> for everyone's knowledge: here's the difference btwn the coronavirus and the flu
> https://www.healthline.com/health/c..._GM4jj4_XX74KIT6_u9yDNC8BPHOYEffU#differences
> 
> and here's what to do should you or part of your family/friends get it:
> "The CDC has noted that for those with Covid-19 isolated at home, they are considered recovered if they meet three criteria:
> 
> No fever for at least 72 hours without using fever-reducing medications
> Improvement in other coronavirus-related symptoms, such as cough or shortness of breath
> A period of at least seven days has passed since symptoms first appeared
> If they have access to testing, the criteria includes two consecutive tests that are negative and 24 hours apart, along with no longer having a fever and seeing improvement in symptoms."
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/04/health/recovery-coronavirus-tracking-data-explainer/index.html


I'm sorry to hear about your family being likely infected with the virus. I hope they will get better soon. 

Your cousin was the one that opened the door, and her husband and son are the ones that started showing signs of infection, is that correct? If that is the case, it is in line with some preliminary observations suggesting that the virus might affect more men than women. Please keep us updated, it is helpful to learn more about this.


----------



## babypanda

LemonDrop said:


> My first language is English. I am going to learn Japanese. I already have 3 study guides.  I have paid for 2 online courses that I have yet to use. And I have some apps that I play with but could do so much more with if I put real daily effort into them. I often travel to Japan for work and know a number of cordial phrases so I am excited to return to work with some skills.
> 
> anyone else want to learn another language?


Wow Japanese! That’s quite a challenge. I’m learning my 4th language at the moment! Spanish


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your family being likely infected with the virus. I hope they will get better soon.
> 
> Your cousin was the one that opened the door, and her husband and son are the ones that started showing signs of infection, is that correct? If that is the case, it is in line with some preliminary observations suggesting that the virus might affect more men than women. Please keep us updated, it is helpful to learn more about this.


Yes that's correct.  She answered the door and personally handled the cash transaction.
Her husband is only 39 yrs old and their son is 14.  I'm really worried about her mental well being.  She doesn't deal w/ any type of stress well.  And had a doh moment after the delivery but thought they escaped unscathed.  Unfortuantely no. She hasn't stopped crying since they've fallen ill. I just feel really horrible for them and can do nothing but hope and pray.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes that's correct and what I told her too.  FYI my cousin in law is 39 yrs old and my newphew is 14.


They are young, let's hope they recover fast. It would be good news if your cousin and daughter don't show any symptoms. Please keep us update. I wish we could all be tested and have an idea about the % of asymptomatic carriers.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes that's correct.  She answered the door and personally handled the cash transaction.
> Her husband is only 39 yrs old and their son is 14.  I'm really worried about her mental well being.  She doesn't deal w/ any type of stress well.  And had a doh moment after the delivery but thought they escaped unscathed.  Unfortuantely no. She hasn't stopped crying since they've fallen ill. I just feel really horrible for them and can do nothing but hope and pray.



They haven't gotten anything or left the house since the 14th? No groceries or anything?  The only thing that has come in and the only contact was that one delivery person and bag? I only ask because we wipe all our groceries with sanitary wipes and was wondering if they do the same?


----------



## champ_04

>whateve
>southernbelle43
>Chanbal 

Thank you for your kindness.
Many prefectural governors ask for stay home, but without binding. Today many people are go out to shopping, recreation, etc.
I stay home from 3 days ago. But tomorrow I have to go out to office.
Many Japanese are obsessed working, working, working...


----------



## vilette21c

My husband and I have a very strong feeling that we already have gotten the virus. We arrived in Seoul first week of January and fell ill 2 days after our arrival. I remember a northeast Asian woman behind me coughing the entire time which annoyed me a lot. I pointed it to my husband and told him I'm worried it will get our kids sick.

We didn't enjoy our trip at all. The kids developed a fever and had a mild cough but have gotten better after 2 days. My husband's cough was so severe he had to go to the ER. They told him there that he had a virus and it was not bacterial. I, on the other hand, also had a very bad cough. I couldn't stop coughing and had to continuously drink warm tea or water. What I remember was it was a really dry cough like something was stuck in my throat. We also had the discharge in our eyes and felt fatigued. It was so miserable. I even remember crying while taking a shower because I felt so sick. I decided to cancel my appointment after my husband was seen at the hospital because they only prescribed an inhaler and Tylenol. The only thing different was we didn't get any fever. I believe it was already circulating even before the last week of December.  I've had the flu the year before but didn't get anyone sick but this one was so fast and infected everyone really quick. 

Anyway, I'm hoping that would be it and if I built immunity that it would be my last. It was a horrible experience. I am just grateful that nothing bad really happened to me and my family.  I wouldn't want it on my worst enemy. Just thinking about it now makes me cry. Horrible, horrible experience.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> They are young, let's hope they recover fast. It would be good news if your cousin and daughter don't show any symptoms. Please keep us update. I wish we could all be tested and have an idea about the % of asymptomatic carriers.


Yes so far neither she nor her daughter show symptoms. 



LemonDrop said:


> They haven't gotten anything or left the house since the 14th? No groceries or anything?  The only thing that has come in and the only contact was that one delivery person and bag? I only ask because we wipe all our groceries with sanitary wipes and was wondering if they do the same?


No they haven't left the house since the 14th as their pantry is humongous (Texas mega mansion) and more importantly full. So they were stocked up food wise for a long time. As for the meal itself, it wasn't a tiny bag. The thing was like 4 big meals. She sent me the link to the restaurant special and I rather not post it. Like I said, she had the doh moment afterwards and mentioned it to me, wondering if it was a big deal. Trust me, I gave her a very stern lecture. Suffice it to say I believe she now learned her lesson.


----------



## elvisfan4life

orchard said:


> We're socially isolating as we're considered vulnerable - DH has vascular dementia and diabetes, I've been his carer for the past 8yrs. My concern is retaining his mobility. UK Government advise that people can go out to exercise just once a day, I'm considering taking a short walk with him over the weekend but feel nervous as we haven't stepped outside in over a fortnight.
> Stay safe and well everyone.


seriously stay in this weekend the idiots will be.out in their thousands with the warm weather - do you.have a garden to potter in?.or go.early before the idiots wake up if you feel you have to go out. Stupid people in the UK are.going to.cause thousands more deaths with this spell of warm weather sadly the virus is not choosing the stupid to kill

I haven't seen my elderly mother since March 10 and haven't been outside in 14 days.and won't until I absolutely have to go for basic food - we aren't stocked up we are just making do as.it's too scary out there. 

I can't believe people who never exercised in their lives before are now.out.daily in the UK - they are shopping as.usual enjoying not being at work and having the govt pay them to be on holiday.- It's so so wrong !!!! A lot of people are shopping every day buying luxuries  and enjoying sales to buy.early.for Christmas bargains.while.others have no.food are scared to go.out and thousands of people are dying!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This made me laugh :
I used to just sit around here /  today I save lives


----------



## Lilybarb

Pollie-Jean said:


> This made me laugh :
> I used to just sit around here /  today I save lives


Lol. He found the silver lining didn't he.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lilybarb said:


> Lol. He found the silver lining didn't he.


----------



## orchard

elvisfan4life said:


> seriously stay in this weekend the idiots will be.out in their thousands with the warm weather - do you.have a garden to potter in?.or go.early before the idiots wake up if you feel you have to go out. Stupid people in the UK are.going to.cause thousands more deaths with this spell of warm weather sadly the virus is not choosing the stupid to kill
> 
> I haven't seen my elderly mother since March 10 and haven't been outside in 14 days.and won't until I absolutely have to go for basic food - we aren't stocked up we are just making do as.it's too scary out there.
> 
> I can't believe people who never exercised in their lives before are now.out.daily in the UK - they are shopping as.usual enjoying not being at work and having the govt pay them to be on holiday.- It's so so wrong !!!! A lot of people are shopping every day buying luxuries  and enjoying sales to buy.early.for Christmas bargains.while.others have no.food are scared to go.out and thousands of people are dying!!!


Sage advice elvisfan4life, thank you!
We're fortunate as we have a garden, will bring the garden furniture out of hibernation.
Hope to take an early walk with DH tomorrow up and down a quiet street. We live in a leafy London suburb where people appear to be taking the Government's advice seriously.
Seeing the pictures of selfish people out and about in parks and on the beach makes me sad and angry at the same time as Health Secretary Matt Hancock has warned he will ban all forms of outdoor exercise if a minority of people carry on refusing to stay at home.
It's tough not seeing family, are you able to Skype?  Hopefully there's a local Covid-19 mutual aid group in your area. I've also found online independent food suppliers, and a local greengrocer who delivers.
We're all in this together.
Stay well and safe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg we had a small local church that had a public speaker two weeks ago maybe 85 people went to the event. Now about 30 of them have covid including the pastor and his family. Last weekend he hosted a web service and it was very visible how much he was struggling. My dad’s church has been doing service on zoom for the past month now.


This angers me. Soooo irresponsible!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> What in the world are you doing at Church’s Chicken in the first place?


----------



## SouthTampa

babypanda said:


> Wow Japanese! That’s quite a challenge. I’m learning my 4th language at the moment! Spanish



You guys are making me feel quite inadequate


----------



## bluerosespf

I hate to sound so shallow in light of everything going, but I'm so looking forward to a haircut, facial, brow wax and lash fill as soon as we're able to go out for these things in NYC again.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

A personal update: I'm still working but we are getting really slow and I'm worried about layoffs. I've read some posts here about apartment dwellers and thought I would comment on my situation. I live in a small condo but each unit has a private front and rear entrance, so I'm able to avoid my neighbors when going to/from work. I have a lower level unit with a large-ish patio and my HOA allowed me to set up a small temporary fence that I can use as a makeshift yard for my dogs. I have large pots for planting flowers, hopefully I'll be able to get some soil and plants this spring. I stopped at the grocery store for some fresh produce on my way home from work on Friday and was lucky enough to happen upon a mega pack of Charmin toilet paper! Who knew this would be the new way of "winning the lottery"?? Of course I bought it, I gave the last one I had to my sister and her family. My mom is sick but she doesn't thinks it's Covid-19. She's had a sore throat and eye condition for weeks she says, but no fever or chest congestion. My parents went into isolation before there were many confirmed cases in their county so hopefully it's just a standard cold or flu. She said she will call her doctor Monday if her eyes get any worse. As for me, I'm staying home and trying to stay busy. I don't have internet or cable, just my phone and a DVD player. I'm watching all 8 seasons of Game of Thrones for the third time.... I'll whoop anyone in GoT trivia by the time this is over, ha ha ha!!

My dog had injured her knee about 2 months ago and her vet put her on a recovery plan of rest and anti-inflammatories before we would consider surgery. She was showing some improvement after 30 days but she was still intermittently lame and we thought surgery might be the next step. With the virus crisis, I was losing sleep over the thought of spending $3,000 on surgery when my job is not safe. I am not wealthy, I'm the sole source of income in my home, and it would have been a very, very difficult decision for me. I think us sheltering in place has allowed my dog to heal herself, which was what the vet was hoping for. She was put on a long term arthritis medication (she's only 3 years old and doesn't have arthritis) that has reduced her pain and inflammation and she has shown absolutely no signs of lameness for a full week!!!! I am so grateful for this one little piece of good news! We'll do a follow up appointment when the worst of the virus crisis is over and I have to pray that she won't need surgery because if I lose my job I don't know what I will do. But for now I'm staying positive and hopeful, and it feels pretty good to have something to be excited about. I can start taking my dog for walks if she continues to not limp at all, and that will be a big part of her healing process. It's going to get warm this week, so maybe in a few days we'll try.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> A personal update: I'm still working but we are getting really slow and I'm worried about layoffs. I've read some posts here about apartment dwellers and thought I would comment on my situaion. I live in a small condo but each unit has a private front and rear entrance, so I'm able to avoid my neighbors when going to/from work. I have a lower level unit with a large-ish patio and my HOA allowed me to set up a small temporary fence that I can use as a makeshift yard for my dogs. I have large pots for planting flowers, hopefully I'll be able to get some soil and plants this spring. I stopped at the grocery store for some fresh produce on my way home from work on Friday and was lucky enough to happen upon a mega pack of Charmin toilet paper! Who knew this would be the new way of "winning the lottery"?? Of course I bought it, I gave the last one I had to my sister and her family. My mom is sick but she doesn't thinks it Covid-19. She's had a sore throat and eye condition for weeks she says, but no fever or chest congestion. My parents went into isolation before there were many confirmed cases in their county so hopefully it's just a standard cold or flu. She said she will call her doctor Monday if her eyes get any worse. As for me, I'm staying home and trying to stay busy. I don't have internet or cable, just my phone and a DVD player. I'm watching all 8 seasons of Game of Thrones for the third time.... I'll whoop anyone in GoT trivia by the time this is over, ha ha ha!!
> 
> My dog had injured her knee about 2 months ago and her vet put her on a recovery plan of rest and anti-inflammatories before we would consider surgery. She was showing some improvement after 30 days but she was still intermittently lame and we thought surgery might be the next step. With the virus crisis, I was losing sleep over the thought of spending $3,000 on surgery when my job is not safe. I am not wealthy, I'm the sole source of income in my home, and it would have been a very, very difficult decision for me. I think us sheltering in place has allowed my dog to heal herself, which was what the vet was hoping for. She was put on a long term arthritis medication that has reduced her pain and inflammation and she has shown absolutely no signs of lameness for a full week!!!! I am so grateful for this one little piece of good news! We'll do a follow up appointment when the worst of the virus crisis is over and I have to pray that she won't need surgery because if I lose my job I don't know what I will do. But for now I'm staying positive and hopeful, and it feels pretty good to have something to be excited about. I can start taking my dog for walks if she continues to not limp at all, and that will be a big part of her healing process. It's going to get warm this week, so maybe in a few days we'll try.


Yes, who thought scoring tp would be a major event!  Happy for you on both fronts.
I scored a 12 pack of Seventh Generation and felt like I had won a $500 scratch off lottery ticket. Was never so happy to pay $3 more than I would at Wegmans for their brand.
I still WFH, but am ramping up declutter activity. And ab crunches.


----------



## CPG

vilette21c said:


> My husband and I have a very strong feeling that we already have gotten the virus. We arrived in Seoul first week of January and fell ill 2 days after our arrival. I remember a northeast Asian woman behind me coughing the entire time which annoyed me a lot. I pointed it to my husband and told him I'm worried it will get our kids sick.
> 
> We didn't enjoy our trip at all. The kids developed a fever and had a mild cough but have gotten better after 2 days. My husband's cough was so severe he had to go to the ER. They told him there that he had a virus and it was not bacterial. I, on the other hand, also had a very bad cough. I couldn't stop coughing and had to continuously drink warm tea or water. What I remember was it was a really dry cough like something was stuck in my throat. We also had the discharge in our eyes and felt fatigued. It was so miserable. I even remember crying while taking a shower because I felt so sick. I decided to cancel my appointment after my husband was seen at the hospital because they only prescribed an inhaler and Tylenol. The only thing different was we didn't get any fever. I believe it was already circulating even before the last week of December.  I've had the flu the year before but didn't get anyone sick but this one was so fast and infected everyone really quick.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping that would be it and if I built immunity that it would be my last. It was a horrible experience. I am just grateful that nothing bad really happened to me and my family.  I wouldn't want it on my worst enemy. Just thinking about it now makes me cry. Horrible, horrible experience.


Yes!

Same thing happened to me and my husband after a trip home from NOLA over the holidays. Got sick mid-January. He had a terrible cough, mine was mild, but I felt so weak and so out of it and was so feverish, I actually went to urgent care—something I've never in my life done. I get the flu and a cold every couple years, but this felt nothing like what normally happens to me. I said to the nurse that I don't get flu shots, so I could understand why I was sick, but my husband gets them and he was very sick and coughing non stop. Why? She said something along the lines of this being a new virus they've never seen before so it wasn't included in the vaccine. That's really stuck with me, that back then this "new virus" could have been COVID-19.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

luckylove said:


> There is this rumor in the US that some teachers are being told to be prepared to teach online for Fall semester. As far as I know, this is far from an official statement and likely a "just in case" scenario. I would hate for the kids to have another semester of online school, but of course, we will all do whatever is necessary. Are there any teachers on the thread who can shed any light on this?



I'm currently teaching my Kindergarten class from home through Google Classroom. I was allowed to go back to our building/classroom this past Thursday "for the last time" since all the schools were put on lockdown on Friday. I didn't hear anything about the Fall- only that we might be allowed to come in over the summer to break down our rooms and put everything away. (Which doesn't make sense if we're starting back up in August....). My principal kept using the word "indefinitely" so everything was pretty vague. I have heard things on the news though of a possible second wave of Coronavirus in the Fall. That would be a big mess if we had to do a second wave of distance learning. The first few months of school for the little ones are so important! They're getting used to being away from their Moms and family, meeting new friends, learning new routines/social skills, learning how to write their names.....it just makes me want to cry for them!


----------



## mzbaglady1

bluerosespf said:


> I hate to sound so shallow in light of everything going, but I'm so looking forward to a haircut, facial, brow wax and lash fill as soon as we're able to go out for these things in NYC again.


My beautician called me laughing how is my withdrawal symptoms coming along. Every female I spoke to is highly agitated no manicure, pedicure or new hairstyles for the holidays.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

hermes_lemming said:


> It isn't overkill.  I do the same whenever I recieve packages.  They ring the doorbell, I let them in and they leave it in the hallway.  I wait until they leave and go out there and spray/wipe down the cardboard boxes with disinfectant and wait a few hours.  Then I take everything out and immediately discard the boxes and wash my hands afterwards.


I do the same thing and I also started constantly wiping my phone down since I'm always grabbing for it not remembering all the things I've touched before!


----------



## Lake Effect

CPG said:


> Yes!
> 
> Same thing happened to me and my husband after a trip home from NOLA over the holidays. Got sick mid-January. He had a terrible cough, mine was mild, but I felt so weak and so out of it and was so feverish, I actually went to urgent care—something I've never in my life done. I get the flu and a cold every couple years, but this felt nothing like what normally happens to me. I said to the nurse that I don't get flu shots, so I could understand why I was sick, but my husband gets them and he was very sick and coughing non stop. Why? She said something along the lines of this being a new virus they've never seen before so it wasn't included in the vaccine. That's really stuck with me, that back then this "new virus" could have been COVID-19.


My friend is a school nurse and she feels this has been around (in the US) since the holidays. She is strongly thinking that she and some of her high school students had it in late Jan through Feb. She is rigorous about getting her flu shot, hand washing and sanitizing, as her norm.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> My friend is a school nurse and she feels this has been around (in the US) since the holidays. She is strongly thinking that she and some of her high school students had it in late Jan through Feb. She is rigorous about getting her flu shot, hand washing and sanitizing, as her norm.


Interesting. I wonder if a lot more people had mild cases and are now immune. I think this may be proven once they start doing more testing for antibodies, which also holds promise for creating a vaccine.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> My friend is a school nurse and she feels this has been around (in the US) since the holidays. She is strongly thinking that she and some of her high school students had it in late Jan through Feb. She is rigorous about getting her flu shot, hand washing and sanitizing, as her norm.


In late January/early February I had the strangest combination of fever, fatigue, chills, chest congestion, shortness of breath, and a deep cough. I thought it was influenza B because everything was in my chest. But the cough was very productive and they say the Covid-19 cough is very dry. I'm not sure what I had but I'd like to think it was Covid-19 and I've gotten it out of the way for now.


----------



## rose60610

mzbaglady1 said:


> My beautician called me laughing how is my withdrawal symptoms coming along. Every female I spoke to is highly agitated no manicure, pedicure or new hairstyles for the holidays.



My friends are also in hair-and-other-services limbo and dread long wait times once salons re-open. I spent close to two hours carefully removing a powder dip manicure. It worked. I'll go back to no-chips and powder dips again, but for now I like changing colors frequently with traditional mani/pedi's at home. 
Despite an initial two week stay-at-home order I prepared for an extension of that. Our supplies of food, etc are sufficient, not crazy. From the get-go I made it a point to continue exercising so when I return to cardio/strength classes I'll be in fair shape. A few organizations we belong to are having Zoom meetings, and as vain as this is, I still put on make up and do my hair for Zoom. I don't want to look "defeated". Is that bad?  
Sometimes doing frivolous things removes some of the monotony of being indoors. 
I've cleaned everything that can be cleaned including mini-blinds, door frames, etc. I've taken apart and put back together two large chandeliers and washed all the crystals, they really sparkle now. The house always was pretty clean, now I feel it's about as hygienic as an operating room. I'll go through a stack of magazines so I can throw them out. We have a lot of books to read. My new routine: exercise, cook, clean, read, repeat a zillion times.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if a lot more people had mild cases and are now immune. I think this may be proven once they start doing more testing for antibodies, which also holds promise for creating a vaccine.


I was sick in early December in an area that didn't get any confirmed cases until the first or second week of March. I was sick enough that I went to urgent care. It started out like a flu but skipped the stuffy nose/runny nose stage and went right into a bad cough. I was wheezing so the doctor prescribed a rescue inhaler. I couldn't eat for days. I think my sense of taste was gone. I lost weight. I was sure I caught it waiting in line at the Walmart pharmacy when I was picking up my husband's drugs, as the woman behind me was coughing and complaining about how sick she was. Except for the timing, I would be convinced that I already had covid-19.


----------



## ladysarah

champ_04 said:


> Hello. This is my first post.
> I live near Tokyo, Japan.
> In Japan, situation is very horrible. Though patients are more and more, people go out to their office in crowd train. Meny medical staffs are warning, but government is NOTHING!!!
> They are REFUSE rock down yet. F**king situation.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/asia/japan-coronavirus-shinzo-abe-masks-hnk-intl/index.html



Welcome to the forum and thank you for the update.  I love Japan, and is one of the cleanest countries in the world, so maybe the authorities are handling it differently? I am in the UK and we are all self isolating and work from home if we can... but we are still allowed to go out to exercise once a day and stay fit. One thing I’d say is that a few weeks ago, NOBODY was wearing a mask.( Except maybe some Asian tourists. ) Now almost everyone I see covers their mouth and nose and wears gloves. It’s definitely worth taking precautions.   I see it as my duty to others: stay well, eat healthy, exercise and donate to a food bank, (if you can) after each shop. I now go to the shops on foot every week. I live in a small flat on the centre of town, so luckily plenty of shops. But before this, I used to get home deliveries. Now it’s no longer possible, because delivery is prioritised for vulnerable citizens.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> A personal update: I'm still working but we are getting really slow and I'm worried about layoffs. I've read some posts here about apartment dwellers and thought I would comment on my situation. I live in a small condo but each unit has a private front and rear entrance, so I'm able to avoid my neighbors when going to/from work. I have a lower level unit with a large-ish patio and my HOA allowed me to set up a small temporary fence that I can use as a makeshift yard for my dogs. I have large pots for planting flowers, hopefully I'll be able to get some soil and plants this spring. I stopped at the grocery store for some fresh produce on my way home from work on Friday and was lucky enough to happen upon a mega pack of Charmin toilet paper! Who knew this would be the new way of "winning the lottery"?? Of course I bought it, I gave the last one I had to my sister and her family. My mom is sick but she doesn't thinks it's Covid-19. She's had a sore throat and eye condition for weeks she says, but no fever or chest congestion. My parents went into isolation before there were many confirmed cases in their county so hopefully it's just a standard cold or flu. She said she will call her doctor Monday if her eyes get any worse. As for me, I'm staying home and trying to stay busy. I don't have internet or cable, just my phone and a DVD player. I'm watching all 8 seasons of Game of Thrones for the third time.... I'll whoop anyone in GoT trivia by the time this is over, ha ha ha!!
> 
> My dog had injured her knee about 2 months ago and her vet put her on a recovery plan of rest and anti-inflammatories before we would consider surgery. She was showing some improvement after 30 days but she was still intermittently lame and we thought surgery might be the next step. With the virus crisis, I was losing sleep over the thought of spending $3,000 on surgery when my job is not safe. I am not wealthy, I'm the sole source of income in my home, and it would have been a very, very difficult decision for me. I think us sheltering in place has allowed my dog to heal herself, which was what the vet was hoping for. She was put on a long term arthritis medication (she's only 3 years old and doesn't have arthritis) that has reduced her pain and inflammation and she has shown absolutely no signs of lameness for a full week!!!! I am so grateful for this one little piece of good news! We'll do a follow up appointment when the worst of the virus crisis is over and I have to pray that she won't need surgery because if I lose my job I don't know what I will do. But for now I'm staying positive and hopeful, and it feels pretty good to have something to be excited about. I can start taking my dog for walks if she continues to not limp at all, and that will be a big part of her healing process. It's going to get warm this week, so maybe in a few days we'll try.


I'm glad your dog is getting better. I bet everyone's pets are enjoying all the extra attention they are getting these days.

If your mother can get some eye wash, I find that soothes, often enough that I can avoid going to the doctor, even when I am nearly sure it is infected.

My phone is barely getting used these days. I am paying for data, but only using talk and text, since I have wifi at home, and would rather use my tablet or desktop.


----------



## luckylove

LVLoveaffair said:


> I'm currently teaching my Kindergarten class from home through Google Classroom. I was allowed to go back to our building/classroom this past Thursday "for the last time" since all the schools were put on lockdown on Friday. I didn't hear anything about the Fall- only that we might be allowed to come in over the summer to break down our rooms and put everything away. (Which doesn't make sense if we're starting back up in August....). My principal kept using the word "indefinitely" so everything was pretty vague. I have heard things on the news though of a possible second wave of Coronavirus in the Fall. That would be a big mess if we had to do a second wave of distance learning. The first few months of school for the little ones are so important! They're getting used to being away from their Moms and family, meeting new friends, learning new routines/social skills, learning how to write their names.....it just makes me want to cry for them!



Hi! Thank you so much for your reply! It isn't easy to change the curriculum and teach on line; I really commend you and all the other teachers who are trying to ensure students continue learning, growing, and socializing etc on line.  The world has changed so much in just a couple of months! Let's hope it's safe to resume regular classroom learning in the fall...


----------



## Love Of My Life

rose60610 said:


> My friends are also in hair-and-other-services limbo and dread long wait times once salons re-open. I spent close to two hours carefully removing a powder dip manicure. It worked. I'll go back to no-chips and powder dips again, but for now I like changing colors frequently with traditional mani/pedi's at home.
> Despite an initial two week stay-at-home order I prepared for an extension of that. Our supplies of food, etc are sufficient, not crazy. From the get-go I made it a point to continue exercising so when I return to cardio/strength classes I'll be in fair shape. A few organizations we belong to are having Zoom meetings, and as vain as this is, I still put on make up and do my hair for Zoom. I don't want to look "defeated". Is that bad?
> Sometimes doing frivolous things removes some of the monotony of being indoors.
> I've cleaned everything that can be cleaned including mini-blinds, door frames, etc. I've taken apart and put back together two large chandeliers and washed all the crystals, they really sparkle now. The house always was pretty clean, now I feel it's about as hygienic as an operating room. I'll go through a stack of magazines so I can throw them out. We have a lot of books to read. My new routine: exercise, cook, clean, read, repeat a zillion times.



I personally think that taking care of yourself is very important at a time like this. 
Lipstick, hair, nails, exercise, helping others with a text/call whatever puts a smile on your face....
If it makes you feel good perhaps others will be inspired to do the same.
The best way to cheer yourself up is to cheer someone else & glad that you have Zoom
Take care all.. stay safe & healthy!


----------



## Catbird9

rose60610 said:


> My friends are also in hair-and-other-services limbo and dread long wait times once salons re-open. I spent close to two hours carefully removing a powder dip manicure. It worked. I'll go back to no-chips and powder dips again, but for now I like changing colors frequently with traditional mani/pedi's at home.
> Despite an initial two week stay-at-home order I prepared for an extension of that. Our supplies of food, etc are sufficient, not crazy. From the get-go I made it a point to continue exercising so when I return to cardio/strength classes I'll be in fair shape. A few organizations we belong to are having Zoom meetings, and as vain as this is, I still put on make up and do my hair for Zoom. I don't want to look "defeated". Is that bad?
> Sometimes doing frivolous things removes some of the monotony of being indoors.
> I've cleaned everything that can be cleaned including mini-blinds, door frames, etc. I've taken apart and put back together two large chandeliers and washed all the crystals, they really sparkle now. The house always was pretty clean, now I feel it's about as hygienic as an operating room. I'll go through a stack of magazines so I can throw them out. We have a lot of books to read. My new routine: exercise, cook, clean, read, repeat a zillion times.


That is a VERY GOOD thing in my opinion! Positive morale supports the immune system. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

Pollie-Jean said:


> This made me laugh :
> I used to just sit around here /  today I save lives


There is another version of the above.


----------



## Lilybarb

bluerosespf said:


> I hate to sound so shallow in light of everything going, but I'm so looking forward to a haircut, facial, brow wax and lash fill as soon as we're able to go out for these things in NYC again.


I think there are a lot of us feeling the very same shaggy way, shallow or not. Just human.


----------



## Lilybarb

Chanbal said:


> There is another version of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704042


That's so funny!


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> I was sick in early December in an area that didn't get any confirmed cases until the first or second week of March. I was sick enough that I went to urgent care. It started out like a flu but skipped the stuffy nose/runny nose stage and went right into a bad cough. I was wheezing so the doctor prescribed a rescue inhaler. I couldn't eat for days. I think my sense of taste was gone. I lost weight. I was sure I caught it waiting in line at the Walmart pharmacy when I was picking up my husband's drugs, as the woman behind me was coughing and complaining about how sick she was. Except for the timing, I would be convinced that I already had covid-19.


The virus was detected in China at least in November, so there is a possibility that you could have been infected in December. It would be good news to be done with it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Morgan_Bellini said:


> In late January/early February I had the strangest combination of fever, fatigue, chills, chest congestion, shortness of breath, and a deep cough. I thought it was influenza B because everything was in my chest. But the cough was very productive and they say the Covid-19 cough is very dry. I'm not sure what I had but I'd like to think it was Covid-19 and I've gotten it out of the way for now.


I've had a cough for about 3 weeks now but it's one of those productive coughs... so.... I just assume it's allergies and sinus and haven't been tested. I'm just taking OTC stuff for a cough because I have nothing else, no other symptoms of anything, just coughing. I've been staying 100% in so I can't imagine it's covid virus. Such a shame we can't know it we've really had it or not, and it seems like the list of symptoms is regularly revised so it's confusing. I just wear a mask to walk the dogs and don't even go to the grocery.  A friend of mine was very sick with the flu in the last week of December (and died within a few days), so I wonder how long the virus really has been out there, too.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if a lot more people had mild cases and are now immune. I think this may be proven once they start doing more testing for antibodies, which also holds promise for creating a vaccine.





Morgan_Bellini said:


> In late January/early February I had the strangest combination of fever, fatigue, chills, chest congestion, shortness of breath, and a deep cough. I thought it was influenza B because everything was in my chest. But the cough was very productive and they say the Covid-19 cough is very dry. I'm not sure what I had but I'd like to think it was Covid-19 and I've gotten it out of the way for now.



If, if  she had it , then I have been clearly exposed to her and wouldn't that be nice. it would also mean too , and I know this is all hypothetical, I would have exposed my mother to it at the end of February. Who is hunkered down, feeling fine as of last night, making some Xfininity rep earn their salary by calling them to explain what her stations are.
I had a tough case of bronchitis earlier this month, but had no fever and my GP assured me I didn't have to get tested or isolate. The only caveat was if I developed a fever, to call the board of health. He wrote me a note for work (I was sent home in an abundance of caution) that is was bronchitis. I felt like crap, but that is because I have mild asthma.


----------



## zen1965

Beautiful warm day today. Outings here are still possible (only in your family unit, otherwise only one on one interactions). So DS, the dog and I ventured out for 8 mile hike through fields and woods. It was glorious to be out of the city and get some exercise. Doctors here actually recommend this as long as you stay away from others. 

The people we encountered stuck to social distancing, and I did not notice any groups of people. So far so good.


----------



## Lake Effect

I went our for a long walk yesterday by an uncrowded park. No problems giving passerbys room. Except for what seem to be families, no crowding that I could see.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Catbird9 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if a lot more people had mild cases and are now immune. I think this may be proven once they start doing more testing for antibodies, which also holds promise for creating a vaccine.


Unfortunately their immunity is short term
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...avirus-twice-how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermes_lemming, this has been one of my greatest fears about the covid pandemic.


----------



## zinacef

Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

zinacef said:


> Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!


Thank you for all that you do!!!
Praying you and your loved ones and all the other healthcare "soldiers" stay healthy!


----------



## Jayne1

elvisfan4life said:


> seriously stay in this weekend the idiots will be.out in their thousands with the warm weather - do you.have a garden to potter in?.or go.early before the idiots wake up if you feel you have to go out. Stupid people in the UK are.going to.cause thousands more deaths with this spell of warm weather sadly the virus is not choosing the stupid to kill
> 
> I haven't seen my elderly mother since March 10 and haven't been outside in 14 days.and won't until I absolutely have to go for basic food - we aren't stocked up we are just making do as.it's too scary out there.
> 
> I can't believe people who never exercised in their lives before are now.out.daily in the UK - they are shopping as.usual enjoying not being at work and having the govt pay them to be on holiday.- It's so so wrong !!!! A lot of people are shopping every day buying luxuries  and enjoying sales to buy.early.for Christmas bargains.while.others have no.food are scared to go.out and thousands of people are dying!!!


So funny.  When you said, "Seriously stay in this weekend the idiots will be out in their thousands with the warm weather", I thought you were here, talking about Toronto.  But then you said the UK.

It is the same everywhere it seems. Calling them "idiots" is right!


----------



## Jayne1

zinacef said:


> Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!


Loved hearing your experiences -- thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

zinacef said:


> Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!



Thank you &your team for your CONTINUOUS hard work.
We appreciate your dedication more than words can describe.
Bless you all!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hermes_lemming, this has been one of my greatest fears about the covid pandemic.


I know. Unfortunately that seems to be the case until a vaccine/cure is found. My friend in Japan is the one who told me about the S/T immunity.  That's how I discovered it.


----------



## Chanbal

zinacef said:


> Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!


Please make sure you have enough rest and stay safe!


----------



## mzbaglady1

zinacef said:


> Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!


Heres your 7pm applause. Stay safe to you and your family.


----------



## m_ichele

Husband and I are both essential workers and we’ve resigned ourselves to the fact that we will be exposed. There is no human immunity since this crossed from animal to human. Until a successful vaccine is manufactured, an effective treatment found or herd immunity is established covid 19 will be a part of our lives. My husband and his coworkers all were sick for weeks in January and they’re thinking it might have been covid. About two weeks ago two other coworkers were exposed to +covid people yet those who were sick in January, haven’t become sick again yet so who really knows. Both our kids are home from college and thankfully they understand that due to our high risk to exposure they’re vectors also so they’ve had no issues staying at home. 

Last weekend, my husband submitted an official exposure report. At this point, I’m just hoping and praying when the time comes, we’ll be able to manage symptoms at home and won’t need hospitalization.


----------



## Sunshine mama

m_ichele said:


> Husband and I are both essential workers and we’ve resigned ourselves to the fact that we will be exposed. There is no human immunity since this crossed from animal to human. Until a successful vaccine is manufactured, an effective treatment found or herd immunity is established covid 19 will be a part of our lives. My husband and his coworkers all were sick for weeks in January and they’re thinking it might have been covid. About two weeks ago two other coworkers were exposed to +covid people yet those who were sick in January, haven’t become sick again yet so who really knows. Both our kids are home from college and thankfully they understand that due to our high risk to exposure they’re vectors also so they’ve had no issues staying at home.
> 
> Last weekend, my husband submitted an official exposure report. At this point, I’m just hoping and praying when the time comes, we’ll be able to manage symptoms at home and won’t need hospitalization.


Oh my gosh! I don't know what to say other than thank you so much for your bravery and your hard work!Praying for you all!


----------



## bluerosespf

Lake Effect said:


> Way to go douche. Make me proud of my Garden State, NOT.



This made me laugh! Douche is a seriously underused word to describe people, yet it’s so perfect.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm pretty sure I had Covid 19 about a month ago.  It started around 5 days after visiting my oncologist who strongly suggested I hold off on having chemo.  It started with a dry cough, then headache, itchy eyes, chills and total loss of energy.  I had some trouble breathing, but it had been so warm, I assumed at the time it was allergies.

The whole thing lasted about 6 days, and I gradually got better.  Took me a couple of weeks to realize what had likely caused it.  As soon as the thought entered my head, I called my oncologist to warn her.  We had hugged at the end of my last visit.  Thank goodness she checks in often and she's fine.

Scary times.


----------



## Catbird9

hermes_lemming said:


> Unfortunately their immunity is short term
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...avirus-twice-how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/





Cavalier Girl said:


> Hermes_lemming, this has been one of my greatest fears about the covid pandemic.



There are a lot of unknowns and research is ongoing. Here's another article:
https://time.com/5810454/coronavirus-immunity-reinfection/
“We would expect that if you have antibodies that neutralize the virus, you will have immunity,” Menachery says. “How long the antibodies last is still in question.”


----------



## momtok

Wow, a new forum.  I haven't been around much for the last couple months, for exactly this reason.  I've been watching this thing lumber its way toward us ever since the days when the evening news barely mentioned it, and the only way to get updates was the web.  For thirty years my husband has joked that he's the optimist and I'm the pessimist.  I usually argue back that what I *actually* am is a pragmatist.  But now, every day he looks at me and says, "Mea culpa, you were right."  The reason it caught my attention so thoroughly from the start, is because we've been through a similar panic before ---- back when the first SARS rolled through China, the adoption assignment of our daughter was just ready to be sent to us from Beijing.  We were one of those families that was delayed in picking up our daughter back in 2003.  So when they started comparing this to SARS version 1, my attention was right there.

I come from a family-of-origin that always keeps a miniature grocery store in our basement (not exaggerating, I grew up like that, and I've been like that my whole life), so by the start of February I was on a mission to "prep" (I hate that word) not just us, but my 87 year old mother and my 90 year old mother-in-law.  When I saw the video of people literally *running* for the train terminals as Italy announced the lockdown in its north ... man, that visual was burned into my memory, and I just knew we were toast.  I really worked for it, and we're ready.  None of us are leaving here unless you pry us out.

Hubby is mid fifties, I'm early fifties with allergies that sometimes trigger mild asthma, so we and our daughter have been in the house and hunkered down for almost three weeks now.  I only leave the house for an occasional half-mile drive to our mail box (at an actual post office).  And for that, I double up a variety of masks.  (Ironically, the same pack-rat gene in our family that causes us to keep mini grocery stores in our basements, also caused my aunt to completely pack-rat her old attic.  Three years ago, I was apologizing to hubby for buying such a variety of masks to protect myself while sorting out that attic.  Still have them.  Guess it's a good thing *I* never throw anything away either.  )

Unfortunately, I fear our local area is still not paying attention.  Our county count is really going up, there are far too many cars on the main route we can see from our property, and daughter keeps telling me that she's seeing notes from other kids in her high school about "getting together."  (Not that she wants to go.  On the contrary, she complains to me and calls them heathens.)  Hubby is working from home, and I suspect daughter's school is over for the year even though governor has not admitted it yet.  The school is doing remote learning but not grading it, and her English class termpaper is canceled.  We're at least finishing out her pre-calc, chem, and physics classes though, because luckily for her (or perhaps unluckily), hubby and I were both physicists in a past life.    I never went into teaching, but hubby did.  So imagine a former professor who is just THRILLED to have a captive student with whom he can spend so *many* free evenings doing practice problems!  .... Just imagine it!   ................ Yeah, that was daughter's reaction too.

Cheers from the bunker.


----------



## momtok

Actually, I should add this to the story of those occasional mail runs ...
I have tissues I use to get the mail out of the box or touch any doors as needed, then get back in the car and sanitize my hands.  When I get home, the masks get laid out to let time kill anything that's on them, (I will use a different pair on the next mail run), the mail gets spread out and quarantined, and daughter opens doors and holds faucet handles while I wash with soap.  Then I go back and Lysol anything I don't trust.  Have I mentioned I'm scared?


----------



## ditzydi

Chanbal said:


> The virus was detected in China at least in November, so there is a possibility that you could have been infected in December. It would be good news to be done with it.


I was so sick in November. My husband sent me to the doc and they were certain I had the flu.  Tested negative.  Since I looked like death, they tested me for strep.  Negative.  They all scratched their heads and sent me home with antibiotics.  I lost my appetite.  I could not sleep bc I couldn’t stop coughing and had trouble breathing.  Tried taking a shower and almost fainted.  Went back to the doctor with a fever of 103.  They did the same tests and they came back negative.  The EU gave e more antibiotics and cough syrup with codeine.  Took almost two weeks to get rid of the fever. I still had the cough.  Still was weak for another two weeks.  My husband was freaking out about the persistent cough and sent me back to the doc for a chest X-ray and those came up clear.  Maybe I had a mild case.  But if what I had was the mild case, I can only imagine what these extreme cases look like.  There is a test awaiting fda approval to test to see if people have antibodies after already recovering from this.  I plan to get one once they are approved.


----------



## momtok

Oh yeah, and that kung fu and karate school that daughter helps teach at?  They're "home-filming" classes to post for the younger kids to "learn at home".  I'm actually impressed with their ingenuity.  Meanwhile, we also have boarders. ----- For those that may remember we're kind of an impromptu parrot rescue ... well, the daycare that's associated with that kung fu/karate school has a pair of budgies (that we've always helped them take care of), and while the daycare is closed, they're chirping away at the other end of our living room.


----------



## Nibb

m_ichele said:


> Husband and I are both essential workers and we’ve resigned ourselves to the fact that we will be exposed. There is no human immunity since this crossed from animal to human. Until a successful vaccine is manufactured, an effective treatment found or herd immunity is established covid 19 will be a part of our lives. My husband and his coworkers all were sick for weeks in January and they’re thinking it might have been covid. About two weeks ago two other coworkers were exposed to +covid people yet those who were sick in January, haven’t become sick again yet so who really knows. Both our kids are home from college and thankfully they understand that due to our high risk to exposure they’re vectors also so they’ve had no issues staying at home.
> 
> Last weekend, my husband submitted an official exposure report. At this point, I’m just hoping and praying when the time comes, we’ll be able to manage symptoms at home and won’t need hospitalization.


A virtual hug a few prayers and crossed fingers to you and your DH


----------



## pixiejenna

My work has our first confirmed case as of yesterday and last night had a hazmat team come in and clean the building. I’m somewhat torn if I want to stay or go out on LOA. We now are being provided with masks for those who want them, so pretty much everyone. It;s nice that they’re able to get some but I also worry about how many we got and how long they’ll last, we have shy of 300 employees. Even though a lot have already taken LOA pretty much everyone wore a mask I’d say maybe only a handful of people chose not too now that we have them available to us. So who knows how long the supply we got will last and when we’ll get more. I know that we will have more cases because we are open and people will continue to come in and shop. I really wish we would do a total lockdown of everything outside of hospital/emergency services already. The only plus is I think that this is finally starting to sink in with my dad how serious it is.


----------



## chicklety

zinacef said:


> Thank God I’m a nurse, we really don’t have much choices on outfit other than scrubs. Now, I have 2 sets, one to go to work with and another pair once we go in the COViD units.they provide the 2nd scrubs.  Haven’t had hair cut or color for weeks but that’s ok too. We have to wear bonnet then face shield/helmet so hair is not a worry anymore.  I did buy really cute scrub caps from  Etsy to wear from home to hosp then put bonnet on top. They only have Christmas prints so I guess, I’ll bring Christmas cheer. My friend wore a really cute Christmas scarf on her head ,of course. .  New rule came down on the pipeline the other day that we can’t wear make-up anymore. I guess, it makes recycling of N95 easier if it is not smudged. Rules comes out all through the day and night.  No make up rule came out like 11 at night then compete mask rule at 10 pm also. And I’m ok with it.   I usually wear tinted moisturizer and light cover up for work but not anymore. We joked that we are going back to orientation as some nurses wear really heavy make-up and we will not recognize each other.And it’s ok, cuts down on prep time and plus it’s like 100 degrees once you suit up to enter the pt room.  We keep rooms at certain temp and it’s high so it’s soaking hot and with sweat and all make up is just not right anymore. But it feels so good at the end of shift when we all march out of the hosp—— wash, rinse and repeat.  Thank you for giving me a space to share.  It’s very depressing at work, always on edge, so much fear of the unknown and the unseen.  Like a horror movie!


Well done, girl. You are a hero! Stay safe


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## zinacef

chicklety said:


> Well done, girl. You are a hero! Stay safe


I share this with thousands and thousands of nurses, doctors even our secretaries and the guys that keeps our stock room filled everyday. And the Public that is sheltering in place—— thank you!


----------



## LV108

Braveness! I finished chemo and radiation last month. I’ve been sheltering in place ever since though I am in Florida where they only officially ordered us to stay at home 2 days ago. Now my oncologist wants me to start chemo pills, I’m a little worried because they will be immunosuppressive. At the same time I will be starting a new job. Just praying for all of us to get through this! 



Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure I had Covid 19 about a month ago.  It started around 5 days after visiting my oncologist who strongly suggested I hold off on having chemo.  It started with a dry cough, then headache, itchy eyes, chills and total loss of energy.  I had some trouble breathing, but it had been so warm, I assumed at the time it was allergies.
> 
> The whole thing lasted about 6 days, and I gradually got better.  Took me a couple of weeks to realize what had likely caused it.  As soon as the thought entered my head, I called my oncologist to warn her.  We had hugged at the end of my last visit.  Thank goodness she checks in often and she's fine.
> 
> Scary times.


----------



## vilette21c

ditzydi said:


> I was so sick in November. My husband sent me to the doc and they were certain I had the flu.  Tested negative.  Since I looked like death, they tested me for strep.  Negative.  They all scratched their heads and sent me home with antibiotics.  I lost my appetite.  I could not sleep bc I couldn’t stop coughing and had trouble breathing.  Tried taking a shower and almost fainted.  Went back to the doctor with a fever of 103.  They did the same tests and they came back negative.  The EU gave e more antibiotics and cough syrup with codeine.  Took almost two weeks to get rid of the fever. I still had the cough.  Still was weak for another two weeks.  My husband was freaking out about the persistent cough and sent me back to the doc for a chest X-ray and those came up clear.  Maybe I had a mild case.  But if what I had was the mild case, I can only imagine what these extreme cases look like.  There is a test awaiting fda approval to test to see if people have antibodies after already recovering from this.  I plan to get one once they are approved.


Same here. I didn't get a fever but the coughing was so miserable. I lost 10 lbs!


----------



## hermes_lemming

For anyone who wants to know:
http://covid19.healthdata.org/


----------



## Storm702

Catbird9 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if a lot more people had mild cases and are now immune. I think this may be proven once they start doing more testing for antibodies, which also holds promise for creating a vaccine.


I work at a daycare, and around the 2nd week of March, many of us were hit with a "stomach bug" (awful diarrhea, nausea, some vomiting) right around the time a co-worker came back from a trip to Disney World.... her daughter was terribly sick, & I suggested she take her to urgent care, but she never did. Along with the state of IL, we closed down March 20.


----------



## ditzydi

m_ichele said:


> Husband and I are both essential workers and we’ve resigned ourselves to the fact that we will be exposed. There is no human immunity since this crossed from animal to human. Until a successful vaccine is manufactured, an effective treatment found or herd immunity is established covid 19 will be a part of our lives. My husband and his coworkers all were sick for weeks in January and they’re thinking it might have been covid. About two weeks ago two other coworkers were exposed to +covid people yet those who were sick in January, haven’t become sick again yet so who really knows. Both our kids are home from college and thankfully they understand that due to our high risk to exposure they’re vectors also so they’ve had no issues staying at home.
> 
> Last weekend, my husband submitted an official exposure report. At this point, I’m just hoping and praying when the time comes, we’ll be able to manage symptoms at home and won’t need hospitalization.


I can only imagine how exhausted the two of you must be.  Thank you for all you do.  Continued prayers that you and others on the front line remain safe.



vilette21c said:


> Same here. I didn't get a fever but the coughing was so miserable. I lost 10 lbs!



Just curious, but did anybody else in your household get sick?  It was a miracle that neither my husband or son caught what I had.  My husband is a germaphobe and is more so these days after our son was hospitalized for several days a few years ago with rhabdomyolysis due to the flu.  So when I got sick in November, we quarantined me in our room because we were terrified of him getting it and having to go back to the hospital.


----------



## ditzydi

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, who thought scoring tp would be a major event!  Happy for you on both fronts.
> I scored a 12 pack of Seventh Generation and felt like I had won a $500 scratch off lottery ticket. Was never so happy to pay $3 more than I would at Wegmans for their brand.
> I still WFH, but am ramping up declutter activity. And ab crunches.


OMG yes about the TP.  That and disinfecting wipes.  Since I *think* I may have had COVID-19 back in November, we roll the dice by making me the one that ventures out to get supplies for us and the in-law's. She was kind of already a hermit prior to this and asks for specific brands of everything.  I've told her she may need to make some concessions because sometimes they don't have her brands.  She is unaware of how bad it really is in the store.  They also don't have a lot of money to buy two weeks of supplies.  We have offered to pay for their groceries but they keep refusing.  Because they won't let us pay and give me a larger list, I'm having to expose myself more often than I would like, increases the potential of bringing it home to my family or to them.  We also bought a mini chest freezer for them because the freezer on their french door fridge is TINY.  She always wanted one but it was not the type she wanted and they would need to think about it.  We told her it was a miracle that we even got the one we got.  She's so dense about how bad the situation is despite her sitting at home and doing nothing but watch coverage of it all day long.   I get so annoyed.


----------



## vilette21c

ditzydi said:


> I can only imagine how exhausted the two of you must be.  Thank you for all you do.  Continued prayers that you and others on the front line remain safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but did anybody else in your household get sick?  It was a miracle that neither my husband or son caught what I had.  My husband is a germaphobe and is more so these days after our son was hospitalized for several days a few years ago with rhabdomyolysis due to the flu.  So when I got sick in November, we quarantined me in our room because we were terrified of him getting it and having to go back to the hospital.



We all got sick. It was during our trip first week of January. We probably got it at the airport, we all fell ill 2 days after our arrival in Seoul. Husband had more severe coughing that he had to go to a hospital in Seoul. My kids all got sick with fever, conjunctivitis, and coughing. I had severe coughing as well. Miserable time.


----------



## bag-mania

There is a report that an asymptomatic employee at the Bronx Zoo transmitted COVID-19 to a tiger and possibly to other big cats at the zoo. Until now this has been a human-to-human virus. I think this is the first reported case of humans transmitting the virus to animals. 

https://www.abc7ny.com/amp/coronavirus-nyc-news-updates-new-york/6079276/


----------



## GhstDreamer

bag-mania said:


> There is a report that an asymptomatic employee at the Bronx Zoo transmitted COVID-19 to a tiger and possibly to other big cats at the zoo. Until now this has been a human-to-human virus. I think this is the first reported case of humans transmitting the virus to animals.
> 
> https://www.abc7ny.com/amp/coronavirus-nyc-news-updates-new-york/6079276/



There were a few cases that humans transmitted the virus to their pets in March. There were a couple of cases in HK the owners transmitted it to their pet dogs. They had to quarantine their pets (a german shepard and a pomeranian). One of the dogs passed away from the complications of covid-19 but he had underlying illness too.  There was  a recommendation that if someone is sick with covid to stay away from their pets.


----------



## limom

interesting chart:


----------



## bag-mania

GhstDreamer said:


> There were a few cases that humans transmitted the virus to their pets in March. There were a couple of cases in HK the owners transmitted it to their pet dogs. They had to quarantine their pets (a german shepard and a pomeranian). One of the dogs passed away from the complications of covid-19 but he had underlying illness too.  There was  a recommendation that if someone is sick with covid to stay away from their pets.



That’s really sad. I hadn’t heard about that.


----------



## TC1

While I agree with most of the isolation practices..there are just SO MANY of us that will have had it and not known..so many of us that WILL get it in some capacity and never know it. I think when people hear 18-24 months..we all just cringe and think we CAN'T live like this for that long..it's hard on our mental health. I'm clearly not sure what the solution is..but as they say "flatten the curve" it doesn't mean the amount of people that will get it...it just means spread it out over time so that the system is not overwhelmed.
We really need science to come through on this one.
All of us who are complying with lock down rules are just so annoyed with everyone else. Some meme posted said "I feel like a kid that keeps getting denied recess because of the ones who misbehave"


----------



## rutabaga

hermes_lemming said:


> For anyone who wants to know:
> http://covid19.healthdata.org/



The state charts are interesting - how peak dates seem to vary randomly (not based on distance to China, Italy, New York) and how the projected deaths aren't necessarily tied to population. CA has an estimated peak deaths of 70 but CT has 192!!! Obviously these are projections and data/circumstances can change.


----------



## whateve

ditzydi said:


> I can only imagine how exhausted the two of you must be.  Thank you for all you do.  Continued prayers that you and others on the front line remain safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but did anybody else in your household get sick?  It was a miracle that neither my husband or son caught what I had.  My husband is a germaphobe and is more so these days after our son was hospitalized for several days a few years ago with rhabdomyolysis due to the flu.  So when I got sick in November, we quarantined me in our room because we were terrified of him getting it and having to go back to the hospital.


When I was really sick in December, we were very surprised that DH didn't catch it. We share a bed and I was coughing a lot. We didn't think to quarantine me. We didn't think what I had was deadly even though I was sick enough to go to the doctor. I was worried I might have developed pneumonia but the chest xrays were clear.


i*bella said:


> The state charts are interesting - how peak dates seem to vary randomly (not based on distance to China, Italy, New York) and how the projected deaths aren't necessarily tied to population. CA has an estimated peak deaths of 70 but CT has 192!!! Obviously these are projections and data/circumstances can change.


People don't always realize that there are huge areas of California with sparse population. I've never been to Connecticut but it seems that in the east, more people live closer to each other. People commute from Connecticut to New York, and some New Yorkers have second homes in Connecticut.

Distance to Italy or China or even New York wouldn't matter as travelers to those and other places brought back the disease to their home areas. You can get nearly anywhere in a day or two.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mnl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm wishing my state had cannabis dispensaries.  That would have to be better for me than the amount of Xanax I'm using to fight anxiety.
> 
> Maybe I'll look up how to start a small grow spot. Anyone know how long it takes a plant to mature???    Party on!


I smuggled some home from a trip in December where they had dispensaries.  I wish I had known we would be in lockdown so I could’ve hoarded more.  I’m rationing it now, trying to make it last as long as possible


----------



## rutabaga

whateve said:


> When I was really sick in December, we were very surprised that DH didn't catch it. We share a bed and I was coughing a lot. We didn't think to quarantine me. We didn't think what I had was deadly even though I was sick enough to go to the doctor. I was worried I might have developed pneumonia but the chest xrays were clear.
> 
> People don't always realize that there are huge areas of California with sparse population. I've never been to Connecticut but it seems that in the east, more people live closer to each other. People commute from Connecticut to New York, and some New Yorkers have second homes in Connecticut.
> 
> Distance to Italy or China or even New York wouldn't matter as travelers to those and other places brought back the disease to their home areas. You can get nearly anywhere in a day or two.



The sparsely population areas of CA aren't where the cases are. I'm concerned about LA, which is very car-centric and spread out.

There's also large Chinese national population in CA and NY, and a flight to CA is about half of what it is to NY. So it could be argued that the virus should've hit CA first, and yet...


----------



## arnott

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson has been moved to Intensive Care!


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> When I was really sick in December, we were very surprised that DH didn't catch it. We share a bed and I was coughing a lot. We didn't think to quarantine me. We didn't think what I had was deadly even though I was sick enough to go to the doctor. I was worried I might have developed pneumonia but the chest xrays were clear.
> 
> People don't always realize that there are huge areas of California with sparse population. I've never been to Connecticut but it seems that in the east, more people live closer to each other. People commute from Connecticut to New York, and some New Yorkers have second homes in Connecticut.
> 
> Distance to Italy or China or even New York wouldn't matter as travelers to those and other places brought back the disease to their home areas. You can get nearly anywhere in a day or two.





ditzydi said:


> I can only imagine how exhausted the two of you must be.  Thank you for all you do.  Continued prayers that you and others on the front line remain safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but did anybody else in your household get sick?  It was a miracle that neither my husband or son caught what I had.  My husband is a germaphobe and is more so these days after our son was hospitalized for several days a few years ago with rhabdomyolysis due to the flu.  So when I got sick in November, we quarantined me in our room because we were terrified of him getting it and having to go back to the hospital.



I did the same song and dance last November.  For me it was around November 1 until November 14, as I had a routine doctor appointment on the 14th and was trying to get thru until then as I would be seeing my regular physician (as opposed to any old doctor from urgent care).  Same song and dance ... a bit of fever at one point, hacking up a lung, I ended up sleeping in the recliner in the living room for about 11 of those 14 nights simply because laying down threw me into awful coughing fits.  Lots of wheezing, and I remember sucking on cough drops in the middle of the night as I sat in the recliner, just to stop the cough long enough to doze off.  Doctor did xray that day, clear for pneumonia, and it was turning into an ear infection which the doctor confirmed.  I went through a round of antibiotics and given an inhaler.  Yadda yadda.  Daughter got it but wasn't as bad.  Hubby didn't get it, but hubby is bulletproof.  (So bulletproof in general, that if he gets strep throat it's " a little scratchy" for a grand total of one day, and then he becomes a completely-asymptomatic spreader to us for weeks after.  His immune system is literally stunning.)  Anyway, after I started getting better, I was coughing up what looked like little mucus plugs from my bronchial tubes.

So yeah, I went through that thing too.  But the point I really want to make is this, and I'm not trying to be a debbie downer with what I'm about to say, but ------
I know it's tempting to think that maybe this means we "got Covid out of the way", but quite frankly I don't think that was Covid.  I say this for two reasons:

1)  There was a lot of stuff going around this past autumn/winter, and I mean *nasty* stuff.  I teach Sunday school so am around a lot of parents and families every weekend, and all the stuff that was going around was a weekly topic of discussion.  Whatever this thing was with the coughing and the hacking and the chest xrays, a lot of other people had it too.  ..... Which leads into my next point ....

2) Since I've heard so many stories of people that DID have this weird coughing thing this past autumn, ***IF*** that had been Covid, then it would have already been spreading very widely, and there should have been a LOT more people in the hospital on ventilators.  Pretty much as it is right now.  In other words, I've heard enough stories of people having a coughing sickness, to the point of getting chest xrays, that **IF** it had been Covid, there should have been stories of crazy ventilator use in the hospitals.  While I'm not in NYC, I'm only about a three hour drive away, so I guarantee this coughing thing would have been in NYC too, and Cuomo was not begging for ventilators back in Nov/Dec.  See what I mean?

One thing I *am* wondering, however, on a similar topic, is if any of that nasty stuff that went around last autumn/winter was any of the other coronaviruses that are known to circulate in humans.  I had read an article about a month ago, about a short list of coronaviruses that regularly circulate in the human population (along with the well known rhinovirus and various flavors of influenza).  Some of those coronas have been around for time eternal, but there are a few (was it two or three?) that they think only entered human circulation within the last 100-300 years.  I'm paraphrasing and remembering the article as best I can.  And I do remember that at least a couple of those already known coronas were pretty nasty too.  Not as nasty as SARS (version 1) or Covid now, but nasty nonetheless, and certainly worse than rhinovirus. 

The point I'm trying to get to, from that article I read, is this ......  I wonder if any of those *other* regularly circulating coronaviruses have RNA that overlaps with Covid's RNA.  And if so, to what extent?  If some of the nastiness this past autumn/winter was caused by those *other* coronaviruses, is there any area of overlap in the antigens produced for those, vs. the antigens produced for Covid?  I know there's a great deal of similarity between Covid and SARS, genetically, but I have not seen much research, pro or con, regarding overlap between Covid and these other coronaviruses.  (Again, some of them having been with humans for probably thousands of years, and others having been introduced only within the last few hundred years.)  If there *is* any overlap, then could the nastiness this past winter be helping us, unknowingly, now?  I honestly don't know, and would love to see research on it.

I do hope that ramble make sense.  I shall now go back to sorting a kitchen drawer, figuring out what to cook for dinner, and double checking the boxes from amazon that I have quarantining in our garage.


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson has been moved to Intensive Care!


I just saw that (well, heard it on the news in the living room TV).  That's actually what pried me onto my laptop just a few minutes ago.  This is getting very, very scary.    .  VERY.


----------



## limom

i*bella said:


> The sparsely population areas of CA aren't where the cases are. *I'm concerned about LA, which is very car-centric and spread out.*
> 
> There's also large Chinese national population in CA and NY, and a flight to CA is about half of what it is to NY. So it could be argued that the virus should've hit CA first, and yet...


This is LA saving grace, the lack of public transportation, imho.
Can you imagine being packed in a bus, a subway or a commuter train?
Here on Long Island, many people take the railroad, hop on the subway and work in a packed office thus the risk of contamination is far greater than for a person living in the Valley for instance.
I thought that SF would be similar to NYC but so far, so good.
It seems that the next hot spots will be NOLA, Detroit and Chicago according to the recent trends.
No matter what, we still have to suck it up and observe the rules.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> The sparsely population areas of CA aren't where the cases are. I'm concerned about LA, which is very car-centric and spread out.
> 
> There's also large Chinese national population in CA and NY, and a flight to CA is about half of what it is to NY. So it could be argued that the virus should've hit CA first, and yet...


Covid-19 is in most of the sparsely populated areas of CA too. The last time I checked there were only 5 counties out of 58 that didn't have any cases. One of those counties is surrounded by counties that have it. I don't know why that one has been spared, unless they just aren't testing anyone. (ETA: I just read they have tested 61 people, not counting those tested at commercial locations.) As someone else said, LA's spread is checked by people being used to driving their cars rather than relying on public transportation. It makes no difference what percentage of the population is Chinese. Even if the virus was originally spread by travelers, we are beyond that now. I believe the first recognized incidence of the virus in the US was in Washington state, presumably brought in by travelers from China.


----------



## momtok

Lake Effect said:


> Way to go douche. Make me proud of my Garden State, NOT.
> 
> 
> Luckily I live in a small, older apartment setting. I am part of 4 units with a common entrance. A family that lives upstairs has not been incredibly warm and fuzzy with me after concerns I brought up to the building owner regarding using the area in front of our entrance for ball playing. And the dad avoids me, I have assumed, because he reeks of weed (since I am working from home, I am beginning to think the baby has colic and I am less judgy on the weed!). And because I had the incredible timing to develop bronchitis the first week of March and it wouldn't surprise me if everyone in the complex heard me coughing until the prednisone and antibiotics kicked in, I know the woman across the hall is convinced I am positive for COVID. And avoids me all at costs.  I think my upstairs neighbor is with family in Brooklyn, of all places. I just bring wipes to the laundry room.
> That being said, I have been working from home since the 16th. My company just began furlough of the majority of employees yesterday. I am not furloughed, as I am essential to review of paperwork before release to our clients and I have the greatest knowledge base for this of my team, so I am not surprise they retained me for now. I know I will have cleaned up my queue in 4 to 6 weeks. So I will take it day by day to then. It would not surprise me if I get furloughed. I would keep my health care and frankly that is my concern. And I wouldn't be surprised if my boss found work for me in the way of back burner projects. So I feel extremely fortunate.
> I am surrounded by all kinds of grocery shops and supermarkets. Since I save $40 a week on gas and tolls, and still have a check coming in I splurge a little on my food shopping. I mostly use this store Mom's Organics (think Whole Foods on a smaller scale) so I go back and forth between that and Trader Joe's and Acme (that tells you abouts where I live, Ac-a-me if you are from the area lol) and I have not had issues with anything I need. If you hit Mom's by early afternoon there is always tp.  I have the timing down to go to TJ's  or Acme a half hour before closing, and Mom's in the early afternoon and can distance myself from others easily.
> I am extremely fortunate my elderly mother is spunky and independent in FL, working the Xfinity customer service to the nth degree as she has decided now is the time to finally figure out the extent of all her channels. I just hope she can go to her planned rental on the Jersey shore in July. Hope.



I read this last night, and was surprised just now to see the name of your store pop up on my live updates.

I'd never heard of Mom's Organics (it's not up here near us, at least that I'm aware of), but since I grew up near Philly, and am still not too far away, I keep a browser window open to the Inquirer's live updates feed.  A new article just popped up --- some employees from the Philly franchise of Mom's are staging a protest.  Check out the Inquirer.


----------



## momtok

An example of how this shifts your reactions to just about everything ........

We live near the University where hubby and I met, began dating, earned our graduate degrees, and where I first made friends with so many classmates from China, which is what steered us to adopting from China in the first place.  This University is literally the most integral part of our entire family storyline, and to this day, we still do yearly subscriptions to their theater program.  Daughter did an engineering program there last summer, and I've toured her multiple times through our old physics dept. to introduce her to our former professors.  I say these things to emphasize that I really mean it when I say we all want daughter to attend there for undergrad.  This is her "first to the umpteenth" choice.  (She's a Junior in high school at the moment.)

So my point is, in this intensely focused journey to try to get her admitted there for undergrad, she was planning to do another summer program there this coming summer.  One that she even had to apply for, go through teacher recommendations, etc.   Well,  Hubby just told me, in a quite depressed voice, that they just cancelled all of their summer programs.  So how horrible is it that the very first thing that went through MY head was, "Oh thank God Almighty. ... One less vector for this thing to get into our house." ???  Sigh.  I am genuinely, inifnitely pleased by this.


----------



## arnott

momtok said:


> An example of how this shifts your reactions to just about everything ........
> 
> We live near the University where hubby and I met, began dating, earned our graduate degrees, and where I first made friends with so many classmates from China, which is what steered us to adopting from China in the first place.  This University is literally the most integral part of our entire family storyline, and to this day, we still do yearly subscriptions to their theater program.  Daughter did an engineering program there last summer, and I've toured her multiple times through our old physics dept. to introduce her to our former professors.  I say these things to emphasize that I really mean it when I say we all want daughter to attend there for undergrad.  This is her "first to the umpteenth" choice.  (She's a Junior in high school at the moment.)
> 
> So my point is, in this intensely focused journey to try to get her admitted there for undergrad, she was planning to do another summer program there this coming summer.  One that she even had to apply for, go through teacher recommendations, etc.   Well,  Hubby just told me, in a quite depressed voice, that they just cancelled all of their summer programs.  So how horrible is it that the very first thing that went through MY head was, "Oh thank God Almighty. ... One less vector for this thing to get into our house." ???  Sigh.  I am genuinely, inifnitely pleased by this.



What do you mean adopting from China?


----------



## arnott

Went to Dominos to order a Pizza today.    They have now barricaded the door and you have to stand at the front door to order and pay!   And they disinfect the credit card machine before and after giving it to you!


----------



## bellarusa

I'm watching way too much tv, and not exercising enough.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I am an RN in a hospital. It astounds me that people aren’t wearing masks and gloves when they to go to the store. This is real, people. There really are young people on ventilators. This is not the flu. It is SARS. It is one step prior to sepsis. It is ARDS - acute respiratory distress syndrome. It attacks the lining of the lungs. 

For me, the effect on my daily life has been that my main source of income - my stocks - is nonexistent. My retirement fund has declined to the point that I will be unable to retire, as I am in my 50’s, and was looking at partially retiring in the next few years, and fully retiring in 10 years. It was impossible to get food and essentials at the grocery store for almost a month. Stores open late and close by 8. Being in the medical profession, I am at work during these times. On my day off, I have to wake at 5 am after getting home at 11 pm the night before, just to get a decent place in line and stand waiting in line at the grocery store nearly 2 hours for them to open, letting in customers 25 at a time. Then we stand in another line to see if we are lucky enough to get toilet paper (usually no). Finally, many items have been restocked, but hours and supplies are still limited. 
Still no toilet paper. My daughter has moved back home instead of living at college, graduating, and starting her new job. Our last hurrah vacation has been cancelled. She cannot earn money now, so I am supporting her. I can’t see my son or elderly my parents for risk of infecting them due to my job. We are doing well compared to some people. These are just inconveniences when it comes to the big picture.


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> What do you mean adopting from China?


Our daughter (she was eight years old in my avatar) was adopted by us from China.  She was born late 2002 in Guangdong (the center of the original SARS outbreak), and her official 'assignment' to us,  happened just as China was closing down due to that original SARS.  Our application had been 'matched' to her orphanage file just as China was shutting down.  We knew that our application was in the government's 'matching room', and we knew that we had been 'assigned a child'.  But we knew nothing else.  And then in an instant China closed due to SARS.  It stayed closed for a few months while we watched and waited.   The very moment that China opened up again, that paperwork, including our first picture of her, was released from China and sent to us.  We lost three months due to SARS, and she came home with us at the age of 11 months (instead of what could have been the age of 8 months).

And what I meant in that last post, was that the University that is so very foundational to our family, where hubby and I met, where I had such wonderful Chinese friends that eventually prompted us to adopt from China in the first place, and where daughter now desperately wants to go herself, and she was even due to attend a special engineering program at this summer ........... well now that that summer program has been cancelled due to Covid, I should be thoroughly saddened just like hubby is.  I'm not.  I'm secretly utterly *thrilled* because I don't trust *anything* this summer.  In my currently twisted world view, this simply means once less way for Covid to reach us.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## momtok

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am an RN in a hospital. It astounds me that people aren’t wearing masks and gloves when they to go to the store. This is real, people. There really are young people on ventilators. This is not the flu. It is SARS. It is one step prior to sepsis. It is ARDS - acute respiratory distress syndrome. It attacks the lining of the lungs.
> 
> For me, the effect on my daily life has been that my main source of income - my stocks - is nonexistent. My retirement fund has declined to the point that I will be unable to retire, as I am in my 50’s, and was looking at partially retiring in the next few years, and fully retiring in 10 years. It was impossible to get food and essentials at the grocery store for almost a month. Stores open late and close by 8. Being in the medical profession, I am at work during these times. On my day off, I have to wake at 5 am after getting home at 11 pm the night before, just to get a decent place in line and stand waiting in line at the grocery store nearly 2 hours for them to open, letting in customers 25 at a time. Then we stand in another line to see if we are lucky enough to get toilet paper (usually no). Finally, many items have been restocked, but hours and supplies are still limited.
> Still no toilet paper. My daughter has moved back home instead of living at college, graduating, and starting her new job. Our last hurrah vacation has been cancelled. She cannot earn money now, so I am supporting her. I can’t see my son or elderly my parents for risk of infecting them due to my job. We are doing well compared to some people. These are just inconveniences when it comes to the big picture.



Oh wow.     There's so much to react to in this.   
Big applause for being an RN out in the horror of this.  I say that sincerely.  That is not fluff.
I know this one is terrifying, and I'm horrified by the lackadaisical way so many are treating this ... from the spring breakers, right down to so many cars I am *still* seeing out there on the nearby main-road.  Holy hell people, where are you *going*????? They can't all be essential workers (to whom I am deeply grateful), especially at all hours of the day.   Sit your @sses DOWN!!!

My absolute best to you, your children, and your mother.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## gettinpurseonal

momtok said:


> Oh wow.     There's so much to react to in this.
> Big applause for being an RN out in the horror of this.  I say that sincerely.  That is not fluff.
> I know this one is terrifying, and I'm horrified by the lackadaisical way so many are treating this ... from the spring breakers, right down to so many cars I am *still* seeing out there on the nearby main-road.  Holy hell people, where are you *going*????? They can't all be essential workers (to whom I am deeply grateful), especially at all hours of the day.   Sit your @sses DOWN!!!
> 
> My absolute best to you, your children, and your mother.


Thank you, momtok. I feel like they tried to hide that this is SARS-II by calling it Covid. Maybe they didn’t want people to panic. But maybe people would be taking it more seriously.


----------



## ditzydi

whateve said:


> When I was really sick in December, we were very surprised that DH didn't catch it. We share a bed and I was coughing a lot. We didn't think to quarantine me. We didn't think what I had was deadly even though I was sick enough to go to the doctor. I was worried I might have developed pneumonia but the chest xrays were clear.
> 
> People don't always realize that there are huge areas of California with sparse population. I've never been to Connecticut but it seems that in the east, more people live closer to each other. People commute from Connecticut to New York, and some New Yorkers have second homes in Connecticut.
> 
> *Distance to Italy or China or even New York wouldn't matter as travelers to those and other places brought back the disease to their home areas. You can get nearly anywhere in a day or two.*



Exactly.  My neighbor posted this
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...fqIEiIQqNexdlBiA8JXVRi-HPqQKMqoacsQesdkJpdG2A 

And there's a debate on how long it has been around.  I mean, the fact that the US govt is walking back it's recommendation that only health care professionals need ppe like masks is a telling sign that nobody knows what the hell they're talking about at this point about COVID-19.  'Facts' are continuously changing and I've come to realize nobody knows ****.


----------



## m_ichele

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am an RN in a hospital. It astounds me that people aren’t wearing masks and gloves when they to go to the store. This is real, people. There really are young people on ventilators. This is not the flu. It is SARS. It is one step prior to sepsis. It is ARDS - acute respiratory distress syndrome. It attacks the lining of the lungs.
> 
> For me, the effect on my daily life has been that my main source of income - my stocks - is nonexistent. My retirement fund has declined to the point that I will be unable to retire, as I am in my 50’s, and was looking at partially retiring in the next few years, and fully retiring in 10 years. It was impossible to get food and essentials at the grocery store for almost a month. Stores open late and close by 8. Being in the medical profession, I am at work during these times. On my day off, I have to wake at 5 am after getting home at 11 pm the night before, just to get a decent place in line and stand waiting in line at the grocery store nearly 2 hours for them to open, letting in customers 25 at a time. Then we stand in another line to see if we are lucky enough to get toilet paper (usually no). Finally, many items have been restocked, but hours and supplies are still limited.
> Still no toilet paper. My daughter has moved back home instead of living at college, graduating, and starting her new job. Our last hurrah vacation has been cancelled. She cannot earn money now, so I am supporting her. I can’t see my son or elderly my parents for risk of infecting them due to my job. We are doing well compared to some people. These are just inconveniences when it comes to the big picture.


I’m an RN too and I have mixed feelings when I see the general public using gloves and masks. The times I’ve made grocery/essential runs, not once have I seen a person change gloves.  It’s cross contamination all over the place so they may as well be bare handed and save the gloves for those who really need to use them.  Then again I guess they must think it protects them. As for the masks, I’ve seen them being worn loosely and a lot of times not even over the nose, may as well just go without. I don’t use gloves, I just wash my hands as much as possible and the stores I’m shopping at have had sanitizer at check out and bleach wipes for carts so I grab those before and after my trip to wipe. I get why masks are being recommended now but I just smh because surgical masks should be the minimum recommendation not cloth masks. And yes I understand the shortage for masks, but saying a cloth mask is protection gives people a false sense of security. And don’t even get me started on reusing masks that are meant for single use. One interesting thing I noticed is two of the asian stores I went to had plastic shields between the cashier and customers. Not a huge barrier but at least it was something, plus it could be easily wiped down. I wonder how long it will be before grocery stores and target/Walmart/etc start doing the same. A friend of mine sent me an amazon link last year for this raincoat contraption but it was more like a personal pod that encapsulated your head and upper body.  We laughed about it because it seemed so odd and bulky but now I wish I had bought one


----------



## m_ichele

ditzydi said:


> Exactly.  My neighbor posted this
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...fqIEiIQqNexdlBiA8JXVRi-HPqQKMqoacsQesdkJpdG2A
> 
> And there's a debate on how long it has been around.  I mean, the fact that the US govt is walking back it's recommendation that only health care professionals need ppe like masks is a telling sign that nobody knows what the hell they're talking about at this point about COVID-19.  'Facts' are continuously changing and I've come to realize nobody knows ****.


There’s a lot of info from the other countries who are ahead of us in this mess but for whatever reason the US govt is still dragging its heels. China dealt with sars so they had an idea how to proceed with full PPE. Italy did the same, was it because they followed chinas lead or is that how their health system does things, I don’t know. Then you look at us and we’re using paper gowns and caps and surgical masks for the most part. Some have PAPR but that doesn’t seem to be the norm. When I saw pictures of nurses and RT’s wearing TRASH BAGS I honestly cried. We’re a first world country and we can’t even outfit our healthcare workers properly?? What will happen when the patients outnumber the HCW’s who have fallen ill due to repeated prolonged exposure and inadequate PPE?


----------



## whateve

m_ichele said:


> I’m an RN too and I have mixed feelings when I see the general public using gloves and masks. The times I’ve made grocery/essential runs, not once have I seen a person change gloves.  It’s cross contamination all over the place so they may as well be bare handed and save the gloves for those who really need to use them.  Then again I guess they must think it protects them. As for the masks, I’ve seen them being worn loosely and a lot of times not even over the nose, may as well just go without. I don’t use gloves, I just wash my hands as much as possible and the stores I’m shopping at have had sanitizer at check out and bleach wipes for carts so I grab those before and after my trip to wipe. I get why masks are being recommended now but I just smh because surgical masks should be the minimum recommendation not cloth masks. And yes I understand the shortage for masks, but saying a cloth mask is protection gives people a false sense of security. And don’t even get me started on reusing masks that are meant for single use. One interesting thing I noticed is two of the asian stores I went to had plastic shields between the cashier and customers. Not a huge barrier but at least it was something, plus it could be easily wiped down. I wonder how long it will be before grocery stores and target/Walmart/etc start doing the same. A friend of mine sent me an amazon link last year for this raincoat contraption but it was more like a personal pod that encapsulated your head and upper body.  We laughed about it because it seemed so odd and bulky but now I wish I had bought one


I think gloves might help some people in that it would remind them not to touch their face.


----------



## Chanbal

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am an RN in a hospital. It astounds me that people aren’t wearing masks and gloves when they to go to the store. This is real, people. There really are young people on ventilators. This is not the flu. It is SARS. It is one step prior to sepsis. It is ARDS - acute respiratory distress syndrome. It attacks the lining of the lungs.
> 
> For me, the effect on my daily life has been that my main source of income - my stocks - is nonexistent. My retirement fund has declined to the point that I will be unable to retire, as I am in my 50’s, and was looking at partially retiring in the next few years, and fully retiring in 10 years. It was impossible to get food and essentials at the grocery store for almost a month. Stores open late and close by 8. Being in the medical profession, I am at work during these times. On my day off, I have to wake at 5 am after getting home at 11 pm the night before, just to get a decent place in line and stand waiting in line at the grocery store nearly 2 hours for them to open, letting in customers 25 at a time. Then we stand in another line to see if we are lucky enough to get toilet paper (usually no). Finally, many items have been restocked, but hours and supplies are still limited.
> Still no toilet paper. My daughter has moved back home instead of living at college, graduating, and starting her new job. Our last hurrah vacation has been cancelled. She cannot earn money now, so I am supporting her. I can’t see my son or elderly my parents for risk of infecting them due to my job. We are doing well compared to some people. These are just inconveniences when it comes to the big picture.



Thank you for posting this, and for reminding us about masks and gloves. I'm sorry to hear about your retirement fund, many of us got a big hit. The stock market will likely recover after we get through this pandemic, the most important is to stay healthy and safe.


----------



## m_ichele

whateve said:


> I think gloves might help some people in that it would remind them not to touch their face.


That’s a good point, thanks for pointing that out. I just hope they remember to remove them before they start touching their own things.


----------



## TC1

If you've never been in a situation where you wear a mask for prolonged period of time...you just end up constantly touching it and adjustng it. I saw a few people at the grocery store touching items, then their mask..then leaning down, re-adjustng. It's just not practical if you can't help yourself from constant touching. Defeats the entire purpose.


----------



## m_ichele

TC1 said:


> If you've never been in a situation where you wear a mask for prolonged period of time...you just end up constantly touching it and adjustng it. I saw a few people at the grocery store touching items, then their mask..then leaning down, re-adjustng. It's just not practical if you can't help yourself from constant touching. Defeats the entire purpose.


I can’t like your post enough!!


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> If you've never been in a situation where you wear a mask for prolonged period of time...you just end up constantly touching it and adjustng it. I saw a few people at the grocery store touching items, then their mask..then leaning down, re-adjustng. It's just not practical if you can't help yourself from constant touching. Defeats the entire purpose.


Way before this all happened, I have been wearing a mask when I clean house because I'm allergic to dust. I'm constantly pulling it down because it is hot, uncomfortable, and hard to breathe with it in place. I only leave it up when the vacuum is on or if I'm emptying the vacuum.


----------



## ap.

m_ichele said:


> I’m an RN too and I have mixed feelings when I see the general public using gloves and masks. The times I’ve made grocery/essential runs, not once have I seen a person change gloves.  It’s cross contamination all over the place so they may as well be bare handed and save the gloves for those who really need to use them.  Then again I guess they must think it protects them. As for the masks, I’ve seen them being worn loosely and a lot of times not even over the nose, may as well just go without. I don’t use gloves, I just wash my hands as much as possible and the stores I’m shopping at have had sanitizer at check out and bleach wipes for carts so I grab those before and after my trip to wipe. I get why masks are being recommended now but I just smh because surgical masks should be the minimum recommendation not cloth masks. And yes I understand the shortage for masks, but saying a cloth mask is protection gives people a false sense of security. And don’t even get me started on reusing masks that are meant for single use. One interesting thing I noticed is two of the asian stores I went to had plastic shields between the cashier and customers. Not a huge barrier but at least it was something, plus it could be easily wiped down. I wonder how long it will be before grocery stores and target/Walmart/etc start doing the same. A friend of mine sent me an amazon link last year for this raincoat contraption but it was more like a personal pod that encapsulated your head and upper body.  We laughed about it because it seemed so odd and bulky but now I wish I had bought one





whateve said:


> I think gloves might help some people in that it would remind them not to touch their face.



Many people who don't don PPE regularly don't know how to use them properly.  What I worry about is that people may have a false sense of security when they have gloves and a mask on, but if not used properly, it's almost like having no protection. I've seen people scratch their nose with gloves on   and many definitely don't wear masks properly.

When I worked in infectious disease research, I changed gloves so often I went through multiple boxes a week.


----------



## doni

m_ichele said:


> I’m an RN too and I have mixed feelings when I see the general public using gloves and masks. The times I’ve made grocery/essential runs, not once have I seen a person change gloves.  It’s cross contamination all over the place so they may as well be bare handed and save the gloves for those who really need to use them.  Then again I guess they must think it protects them. As for the masks, I’ve seen them being worn loosely and a lot of times not even over the nose, may as well just go without. I don’t use gloves, I just wash my hands as much as possible and the stores I’m shopping at have had sanitizer at check out and bleach wipes for carts so I grab those before and after my trip to wipe. I get why masks are being recommended now but I just smh because surgical masks should be the minimum recommendation not cloth masks. And yes I understand the shortage for masks, but saying a cloth mask is protection gives people a false sense of security. And don’t even get me started on reusing masks that are meant for single use. One interesting thing I noticed is two of the asian stores I went to had plastic shields between the cashier and customers. Not a huge barrier but at least it was something, plus it could be easily wiped down. I wonder how long it will be before grocery stores and target/Walmart/etc start doing the same. A friend of mine sent me an amazon link last year for this raincoat contraption but it was more like a personal pod that encapsulated your head and upper body.  We laughed about it because it seemed so odd and bulky but now I wish I had bought one


I think the glove thing is a disaster. People handling groceries and other items should be washing their hands constantly. Instead, they put on a pair of gloves in the morning and take them out in the evening. Can someone stop this madness please?


----------



## whateve

apey_grapey said:


> Many people who don't don PPE regularly don't know how to use them properly.  What I worry about is that people may have a false sense of security when they have gloves and a mask on, but if not used properly, it's almost like having no protection. I've seen people scratch their nose with gloves on   and many definitely don't wear masks properly.
> 
> When I worked in infectious disease research, I changed gloves so often I went through multiple boxes a week.


Before all this, I've seen people in delis scratch their noses while wearing the gloves that are supposed to make us feel they aren't touching the food with dirty hands.


----------



## ap.

whateve said:


> Before all this, I've seen people in delis scratch their noses while wearing the gloves that are supposed to make us feel they aren't touching the food with dirty hands.



Sigh...true.  

I recently saw one person pull down her mask to scratch her nose with her gloved hand.


----------



## limom

Watched this TERRIFYING yet EDUCATIONAL video of what Corona does to one lungs, here it is:
https://www.nytimes.com/video/healt...ards-acute-respiratory-distress-syndrome.html


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

momtok said:


> Our daughter (she was eight years old in my avatar) was adopted by us from China.  She was born late 2002 in Guangdong (the center of the original SARS outbreak), and her official 'assignment' to us,  happened just as China was closing down due to that original SARS.  Our application had been 'matched' to her orphanage file just as China was shutting down.  We knew that our application was in the government's 'matching room', and we knew that we had been 'assigned a child'.  But we knew nothing else.  And then in an instant China closed due to SARS.  It stayed closed for a few months while we watched and waited.   The very moment that China opened up again, that paperwork, including our first picture of her, was released from China and sent to us.  We lost three months due to SARS, and she came home with us at the age of 11 months (instead of what could have been the age of 8 months).
> 
> And what I meant in that last post, was that the University that is so very foundational to our family, where hubby and I met, where I had such wonderful Chinese friends that eventually prompted us to adopt from China in the first place, and where daughter now desperately wants to go herself, and she was even due to attend a special engineering program at this summer ........... well now that that summer program has been cancelled due to Covid, I should be thoroughly saddened just like hubby is.  I'm not.  I'm secretly utterly *thrilled* because I don't trust *anything* this summer.  In my currently twisted world view, this simply means once less way for Covid to reach us.  Hope that makes sense.



Thanks for explaining.           So you're not Chinese yourself?     Are you a PhD in Physics?


----------



## arnott

momtok said:


> Oh wow.     There's so much to react to in this.
> Big applause for being an RN out in the horror of this.  I say that sincerely.  That is not fluff.
> I know this one is terrifying, and I'm horrified by the lackadaisical way so many are treating this ... from the spring breakers, *right down to so many cars I am *still* seeing out there on the nearby main-road. * Holy hell people, where are you *going*????? They can't all be essential workers (to whom I am deeply grateful), especially at all hours of the day.   Sit your @sses DOWN!!!
> 
> My absolute best to you, your children, and your mother.



I saw so many Cars on the street today,  it was like any normal day!


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> Thanks for explaining .           So you're not Chinese yourself?     Are you a PhD in Physics?



No, not Chinese.   I'm Pennsylvania Dutch (Lutheran/Mennonite stock), hubby is from Lithuanian/Polish coal-miner stock.  When I say we're near NYC and Philly, you can deduce that I basically mean PA.  (Though I've been pretty enamored with Chinese and Asian cultures ever since grad school.  My advisor was Korean, hubby's advisor was Korean, I had another prof who really helped me who was Taiwanese, plus I became this impromptu English tutor for some of my Chinese classmates, and I spent more time "hanging out" with them than with my fellow American students.  I helped them practice English, and they welcomed me into their circle. The first of those students I became friends with was an older man who'd been delayed in his education due to the Maoist gvnt. sending students to work in countryside farms.  Later, the vice-chair of the physics department specifically hooked me up with a girl from Beijing, who had been at Tienanmen Square and lost a friend there -- as in, her friend was shot and killed.    It was an *amazing* education for me, and a few years later her father-in-law, who was a medical doctor in China, gave our own daughter's orphanage records a good medical look-over.)  Daughter and I have had two years of Mandarin so I can string together some very rudimentary things, and you can probably see now why our daughter is so far into kung fu.  And yes to the physics Phd.  Hubby is too.  Our poor child.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zinacef said:


> I share this with thousands and thousands of nurses, doctors even our secretaries and the guys that keeps our stock room filled everyday. And the Public that is sheltering in place—— thank you!


Yes!! And all the people delivering our groceries, goods, etc and people cleaning and disinfecting all these areas!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Someone posted earlier about gloves..This is a good basic video to demonstrate cross contamination when wearing gloves.

edit: Shoot the video didnt post. Here it is below.


----------



## southernbelle43

momtok said:


> No, not Chinese.   I'm Pennsylvania Dutch (Lutheran/Mennonite stock), hubby is from Lithuanian/Polish coal-miner stock.  When I say we're near NYC and Philly, you can deduce that I basically mean PA.  (Though I've been pretty enamored with Chinese and Asian cultures ever since grad school.  My advisor was Korean, hubby's advisor was Korean, I had another prof who really helped me who was Taiwanese, plus I became this impromptu English tutor for some of my Chinese classmates, and I spent more time "hanging out" with them than with my fellow American students.  I helped them practice English, and they welcomed me into their circle. The first of those students I became friends with was an older man who'd been delayed in his education due to the Maoist gvnt. sending students to work in countryside farms.  Later, the vice-chair of the physics department specifically hooked me up with a girl from Beijing, who had been at Tienanmen Square and lost a friend there -- as in, her friend was shot and killed.    It was an *amazing* education for me, and a few years later her father-in-law, who was a medical doctor in China, gave our own daughter's orphanage records a good medical look-over.)  Daughter and I have had two years of Mandarin so I can string together some very rudimentary things, and you can probably see now why our daughter is so far into kung fu.  And yes to the physics Phd.  Hubby is too.  Our poor child.


What a fascinating life you have had and continue to have!


----------



## Charles

TC1 said:


> If you've never been in a situation where you wear a mask for prolonged period of time...you just end up constantly touching it and adjustng it. I saw a few people at the grocery store touching items, then their mask..then leaning down, re-adjustng. It's just not practical if you can't help yourself from constant touching. Defeats the entire purpose.



I think masks are for people who either have it and don't show symptoms or who have it and symptoms haven't shown yet, so they don't spread it to others when coughing/sneezing.


----------



## vilette21c

I wear a mask but will not wear gloves. I think wearing gloves is silly tbh. Why not just wash your hands? After I put groceries in my car, I go back to the store to wash my hands. I try not to bring my phone in the grocery store. I only bring my car keys, my alcohol spray, and my credit card (just one).

One thing too when I use the bathroom, I wash my hands before and after I use the toilet. I notice people only wash their hands after. I'm very OCD and my husband is the complete opposite. He thinks the world is catching up to my paranoia at last. Lol.


----------



## TC1

Charles said:


> I think masks are for people who either have it and don't show symptoms or who have it and symptoms haven't shown yet, so they don't spread it to others when coughing/sneezing.


I totally agree. But you're doing more harm than good if you're infected and go out. Touching your face and mask non stop. Stay home!


----------



## V0N1B2

vilette21c said:


> One thing too when I use the bathroom, I wash my hands before and after I use the toilet. I notice people only wash their hands after. I'm very OCD and my husband is the complete opposite. He thinks the world is catching up to my paranoia at last. Lol.


At the risk of, you know TMI and stuff... I have been doing that for many years now, but only when I have my period.  I always wash my hands before and after, but only during that time.  However, since craycrayrona hit, I've been washing before and after as well.  If I'm in a public washroom, I use the paper towel I've just dried with to open and latch the door closed.  Another reason why I hate those stupid air dryers.
Sorry if anyone was offended by a natural human body function. 

Speaking of paper towels, I've noticed that the coronavirus/Covid-19 has taken precedence over the environment.  Hippy granola tree-huggers are not happy in my neck of the woods   I noticed this trend when the virus first hit, and when I was in Seattle in early March, Starbucks would not fill my reusable cup.  Other chains slowly followed suit (our local Buckys is closed now), and we are no longer allowed to bring reusable grocery bags into the stores.  Two weeks ago you could use them but were unable to put them on the conveyor belt or counter to bag your groceries.  You had to put them in the cart and bag everything into them there.  As of last week, you can't even take them inside.
It's all just so strange.  I never want to step foot in another grocery store until this is all over.  What was once a relatively pleasant experience, has turned into something I never ever want to do ever ever again   I am stocked up at home, and probably good for at least a month, and I only need to go out to get fresh things like milk or yogurt etc.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I thought that the whole point of the silly cloth masks is so that asymptotic carriers don't spread it by breathing it onto surfaces with the moist air in their lungs?


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> At the risk of, you know TMI and stuff... I have been doing that for many years now, but only when I have my period.  I always wash my hands before and after, but only during that time.  However, since craycrayrona hit, I've been washing before and after as well.  If I'm in a public washroom, I use the paper towel I've just dried with to open and latch the door closed.  Another reason why I hate those stupid air dryers.
> Sorry if anyone was offended by a natural human body function.
> 
> Speaking of paper towels, I've noticed that the coronavirus/Covid-19 has taken precedence over the environment.  Hippy granola tree-huggers are not happy in my neck of the woods   I noticed this trend when the virus first hit, and when I was in Seattle in early March, Starbucks would not fill my reusable cup.  Other chains slowly followed suit (our local Buckys is closed now), and we are no longer allowed to bring reusable grocery bags into the stores.  Two weeks ago you could use them but were unable to put them on the conveyor belt or counter to bag your groceries.  You had to put them in the cart and bag everything into them there.  As of last week, you can't even take them inside.
> It's all just so strange.  I never want to step foot in another grocery store until this is all over.  What was once a relatively pleasant experience, has turned into something I never ever want to do ever ever again   I am stocked up at home, and probably good for at least a month, and I only need to go out to get fresh things like milk or yogurt etc.


I noticed that too. What climate change? disposable everything!


----------



## arnott

momtok said:


> No, not Chinese.   I'm Pennsylvania Dutch (Lutheran/Mennonite stock), hubby is from Lithuanian/Polish coal-miner stock.  When I say we're near NYC and Philly, you can deduce that I basically mean PA.  (Though I've been pretty enamored with Chinese and Asian cultures ever since grad school.  My advisor was Korean, hubby's advisor was Korean, I had another prof who really helped me who was Taiwanese, plus I became this impromptu English tutor for some of my Chinese classmates, and I spent more time "hanging out" with them than with my fellow American students.  I helped them practice English, and they welcomed me into their circle. The first of those students I became friends with was an older man who'd been delayed in his education due to the Maoist gvnt. sending students to work in countryside farms.  Later, the vice-chair of the physics department specifically hooked me up with a girl from Beijing, who had been at Tienanmen Square and lost a friend there -- as in, her friend was shot and killed.    It was an *amazing* education for me, and a few years later her father-in-law, who was a medical doctor in China, gave our own daughter's orphanage records a good medical look-over.)  Daughter and I have had two years of Mandarin so I can string together some very rudimentary things, and you can probably see now why our daughter is so far into kung fu.  And yes to the physics Phd.  Hubby is too.  Our poor child.



Wow, interesting!    What were you and you husband's PhD theses on?    I just had to google what the plural form of thesis is!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> I totally agree. But you're doing more harm than good if you're infected and go out. Touching your face and mask non stop. Stay home!


They showed a guy on Tv adjusting his wife’s mask, fingers all over it, fingers inside it.....really people?!?


----------



## Jayne1

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am an RN in a hospital. It astounds me that people aren’t wearing masks and gloves when they to go to the store. This is real, people. There really are young people on ventilators. This is not the flu. It is SARS. It is one step prior to sepsis. It is ARDS - acute respiratory distress syndrome. It attacks the lining of the lungs.


I'm in Canada.  Until this week, Dr Tam (Canada's Chief Public Health Officer) gave us many reasons why NOT to wear a mask.  Reasons like it would make us reach under our mask to scratch our noses, give us a false sense of security and we're too stupid to learn how to use one in the first place.

Two days ago, she said to wear a mask because it gives us an additional measure of protection.

Last January she told us that forcing self isolation on incoming travellers from COVID-19-afflicted areas would stigmatize those people/communities. Not to close the borders  because it would create harm. (We are a very PC country, you know.)

Last week, they finally closed the borders.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ap.

Charles said:


> I think masks are for people who either have it and don't show symptoms or who have it and symptoms haven't shown yet, so they don't spread it to others when coughing/sneezing.



Given the limited testing, how would a person know they have SARS-CoV-2 if they're not showing symptoms?



Vintage Leather said:


> I thought that the whole point of the silly cloth masks is so that asymptotic carriers don't spread it by breathing it onto surfaces with the moist air in their lungs?



Something like that.  We have now learned that the virus can be transmitted by non-symptomatic carriers.  We have also learned that transmission isn't only by forceful expression of air (sneezes or coughs) but also by regular acts of speaking or breathing.  Because of the lack of widespread testing, it is therefore prudent for _everyone_ to wear a mask _correctly*_ in public as we can only presume anyone can be a non-symptomatic carrier.

_*Masks should be properly fitted to the face over the nose and mouth.  There shouldn't be significant gaps on the sides, top, and bottom.  It may seem difficult to breathe at first (kinda like the first time you wear a snorkel), but try not to keep adjusting the mask when in public.  It's best to take the time to get used to it and get the fit right in your home, before going outside. _

I'd also like to say something about hydroxychloroquine / Plaquenil as someone who has taken this drug for over 25 years and someone with a background in the biological sciences.  The evidence that this (alone or in combination with azithromycin) is effective against the SARS-CoV-2 has been described as "anecdotal" by Dr. Fauci.  By that I think he means the results published so far has been from small, open label trials where doctors and patients know what they're getting.  This is not the best way to test the efficacy of any drug because bias, placebo-effect, etc...and the small sample size may skew results.  Therefore results from these types of trials are viewed with a huge grain of salt.  The gold standard is a controlled double-blind randomized clinical trial where no one involved in the study knows who is getting what and data is analyzed after the trial endpoint is reached.  Also, the paper that I saw only had the effect on viral load by the single and combination therapy and not clinical outcome.  Other data that support the efficacy of chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine have been from _in vitro_ studies (i.e. on cells on petri dishes / plates); data from animal studies have been mixed.  If we decide to release drugs based on _in vitro_ studies alone, we'd have thousands of cancer drugs on the market right now.  You would not believe how many drugs work on cells and animal models but not in humans.  It's why it takes billions of dollars to develop drugs -- they need to be tested in humans and most fail this hurdle.

While hydroxychloroquine has been around for a while and has a good safety profile, it doesn't mean it's completely safe.  Like all drugs, it has side effects.  One is retinopathy and macular degeneration that could lead to blindness, which can happen with long-term use.  When I started on this drug, my ophthalmologist baselined by eye health:  pictures of my retina, comprehensive visual field test, comprehensive eye examination.  I then have to have more frequent visits to my ophthalmologist (every 6 months vs every 2 years for a normal person) so that any changes from baseline will be caught in time to stop the drug and save what's left of my vision. 

So, if I were in the hospital suffering from COVID-19, sure I would take hydroxycholoroquine / azithromax combo.  But if I'm currently healthy, I would think twice about taking it prophylactically given the current shaky evidence of its efficacy.  The risk/reward equations are different for the two situations.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

luckylove said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your reply! It isn't easy to change the curriculum and teach on line; I really commend you and all the other teachers who are trying to ensure students continue learning, growing, and socializing etc on line.  The world has changed so much in just a couple of months! Let's hope it's safe to resume regular classroom learning in the fall...


Originally I was dreading the distance learning but I know those kiddos depend on me and I want to provide some type of structure and normalcy in this crazy time. I get up early and post messages ( I have tons of lessons pre-scheduled) and lots of videos- of me reading them stories. I do live stream lessons too - which they love- so that forces me to get out of my pajamas lol


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> At the risk of, you know TMI and stuff... I have been doing that for many years now, but only when I have my period.  I always wash my hands before and after, but only during that time.  However, since craycrayrona hit, I've been washing before and after as well.  If I'm in a public washroom, I use the paper towel I've just dried with to open and latch the door closed.  Another reason why I hate those stupid air dryers.
> Sorry if anyone was offended by a natural human body function.
> 
> Speaking of paper towels, I've noticed that the coronavirus/Covid-19 has taken precedence over the environment.  Hippy granola tree-huggers are not happy in my neck of the woods   I noticed this trend when the virus first hit, and when I was in Seattle in early March, Starbucks would not fill my reusable cup.  Other chains slowly followed suit (our local Buckys is closed now), and we are no longer allowed to bring reusable grocery bags into the stores.  Two weeks ago you could use them but were unable to put them on the conveyor belt or counter to bag your groceries.  You had to put them in the cart and bag everything into them there.  As of last week, you can't even take them inside.
> It's all just so strange.  I never want to step foot in another grocery store until this is all over.  What was once a relatively pleasant experience, has turned into something I never ever want to do ever ever again   I am stocked up at home, and probably good for at least a month, and I only need to go out to get fresh things like milk or yogurt etc.


I have always used a paper towel to open the restroom door when I leave. I wash my hands but what about the person before me who didn't, and then touched that door? Then I'm outside the restroom with the paper towel. I try to prop the door open with my foot and throw it in the trash if it is near the door, but sometimes it isn't. Sometimes I have to bring it home with me!

When they first outlawed disposable bags in California, I worried about the problem of someone putting raw chicken in a reusable bag, then using that bag next week for fruit. I wonder if when this is over if they will change the law.


----------



## Chanbal

Charles said:


> I think masks are for people who either have it and don't show symptoms or who have it and symptoms haven't shown yet, so they don't spread it to others when coughing/sneezing.



People that have it and don't show symptoms are often unaware that they have it. Everyone should use masks outside home IMO.


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> Wow, interesting!    What were you and you husband's PhD theses on?    I just had to google what the plural form of thesis is!



You really want to hear this?  Ok, but it comes with an explanation of how we met, because even that was a direct result of my hubby's area of research, and his particular research group in that University.  Like I said last night, that school is deeply embedded in our lives.

In the summer between my junior and senior years of undergrad (at a different college), I was accepted to an NSF research summer program at this University where I would eventually do grad school and meet my husband.  My advisor for that research program (I'll call him Dr. H.) was studying chaos theory at the time.  Yes, that 'butterfly effect' that became a catch phrase in society.  Basically what it boils down to is that in a nonlinear system, small errors get magnified due to non-linearity.  Like, if you measure something as 4 meters, and you're actually off by one centimeter, it might not be a big deal.  But if that length measurement gets plugged into an equation where the 4 meters gets squared, or cubed, or etc, then that error becomes magnified by the squaring and cubing.  Make sense?  So small errors magnify, or more accurately, small changes magnify.  A lot of times, that results in what looks like random "noise" in the data, but if you number crunch the data in just the right way, you can sometimes find underlying patterns.  One method of studying that data (a way of plotting the data two-dimensionally), is what gets you to those famous pretty pictures called 'fractals' and 'fractal dimensions'.  Then there's another analysis called "wavelet transform analysis."  It's similar to a Fourier transform analysis if any mathematicians are reading.

So during that summer program, Dr. H. began teaching me these methods.  Then I went back to my original undergrad school for my senior year, during which I did an honors research project that included Dr. H throughout.  The point is that I got to learn some really nifty number crunching methods that most kids do not have when graduating college.  I had learned some very unique and uncommon number crunching methods.

So then I got accepted to that University for grad school, and Dr. H. wanted me start early.  During that summer after I graduated college, but before officially starting my first year of grad school, Dr. H. brought me into his research group and I kept doing that same research with him.  See, a research group is usually a handful of professors, plus their research grad students, who are all studying related topics.  Since I was learning chaos theory, I was now in the nonlinear dynamics group.  The point is that I was the absolute beginner in the group, having not even started my first year yet, while a lot of the other kids in that group were in their third/fourth/fifth year.  Almost finished their Phd's.  So when Dr. H gave me a disk of data files, told me to analyze the data, and that I would then GIVE A SPEECH in front of the research group, I was TERRIFIED.  But I did it, and July of that summer I gave my speech.  Absolutely terrified.

So this one guy who was going into his sixth (and final) year of grad school, started picking on me during the speech.  At least that's what I thought.  He specifically told me that my "bins were too small for the resolution of the data".  (The 'bins' have to do with plotting the data during a fractal dimension analysis.  'Bins' are kind of like squares on graph paper.)  So I thought he was heckling me.  Here was this guy, almost finished his Phd, heckling poor, incoming-student me.  Well, he turned out to be my future husband.  HIS adivsor had taken hubby's data, given it to MY advisor, and it was then given to me.  The idea was that he was finishing his research and needed someone who could do the grunt work of some calculation.  And I was one of the few students around there who had been taught that type of number crunching.  But no one told him that his data had been given to me, and no one told me where all that data had originated come from.  We literally found out during my speech.  He likes to tell people that he sat there at my speech thinking, "Those numbers look familiar.  What a minute, those are *my* numbers!"  And I like to tell people that his come-on line was "your bins are too small".  It's kinky in a nerdy sort of way. .......... A few days after that speech, future-hubby had to go to Circuit City to pick up a new computer/monitor for his lab, he asked me to go with him, and we consider that to have been our first date.  Years later, that Circuit City is gone, replaced by a Chinese restaurant.  We married exactly 8 years and 3 days later.  (He became a professor for a while, and I still had a lot of years of grad school to get through.)   Now we try to go to that Chinese restaurant, that used to be the Circuit City, during our 'anniversary week', and how perfect is it to take our Chinese daughter along.

But anyway, that's why even the title of his thesis matters.  His was ... (and I just double checked this with him) ... "1/f wire oscillation in transitional pipe flow".  Basically, take a metal pipe and force a flow of air through it.  Then string a thin wire 'sideways' through that pipe, so the air is blowing across the wire.  Now measure the movements of the wire.  It actually produces 'chaotic' data.

A couple years later, my own advisor, Dr. H, changed his mind and switched to polymer research.  Still physics, but the study of polymer movement.  My thesis title was, and I will have this memorized til the day I die, "The Statistical Mechanics of Poly-ethyleneoxide Polymers at an Interface."  Basically, take a bunch of tiny, tiny plastic spheres.  Microscopic.  Now attach polymers (long, repeating molecules) to each sphere.  You know how a tiny child will draw the sun?  As a circle with straight rays aiming out from it?  That's exactly what you should imagine in your mind.  The circle is the sphere and the lines are polymers anchored to it.

Now drop those spheres (with polymers attached) into a fluid (like motor oil, for example).  Depending on variables like the temperature of the solution, the density of the polymers as they're attached to the sphere, the chemical properties of the polymers, the pressure of the fluid, etc, that 'layer' of the polymers on the sphere's surface, will take on various shapes.  Sometimes, the polymers will stick straight out like the child drawing the rays on the sun.  Sometimes, the polymers will lay down flat on the surface of the sphere.  (The transition between the two, is colloquially called the pancake-brush transition.  Polymers pancaked down on the sphere's surface, or sticking out like bristles on a brush.)

The shape that the polymer layer takes, changes the overall diameter of the overall sphere.  Does that make sense?  The 'effective' ball can be big and fluffy, or small and condensed.  My research was computational, modeling the system via computer programming and trying to predict the resultant shape of the polymer layer based on various input parameters.  Lots of coding, lots of programs running on Unix machines overnight.  Then output files of data.

In the basement of the physics building was another group of students who were actually measuring that very same real life scenario.  They had actual spheres with polymers in a solution, and you use a laser to create a diffraction pattern, from which you can measure the effective thickness of those 'polymer balls'.  The goal was to compare my predictions with their real-live observations, which then tells us if the input equations that I was using, were correct.  It's how you refine the equations to make sure that they're accurate.  The more accurate the equation is (via checking it against real-life data), the better you can use those equations to predict lots of other scenarios.

And the reason that I mentioned motor oil is .... you know those oils in your car engine, that change viscosity depending on temperature and pressure?  Changing their viscosity depending on the season?  That's because that oil has little spheres with polymers in it.     When the temp and pressure changes, that changes the shape of the polymer layer, which changes the effective size of those little balls, which affects the viscosity of the overall motor oil solution.  Our research was primarily funded by Exxon and Boeing.

Sorry, that got longer than it should have, but I hope it made sense.  I hate it when people think physics is dry, or just a lot of boring math.  It's not.  When you know where the research is actually going, out into the real world, it's kind of cool.

And this is why daughter really wants to attend that University.  You can see what I mean by how integral it is to our family.  Especially when you add in what I said about my Chinese friends and why we chose China to adopt from in the first place.   And as I said, she was set to do a summer program there between her junior and senior high school years --- this coming summer, only two months away.  (She did get to do a similar program there two summers ago, but she wanted to do another.)  For what it's worth, after it was canceled for Covid last night, and I made that post here, hubby was sulking around the entire evening.  As I said, I'm scared to even say anything on the topic, because honestly, my reaction was entirely opposite ------ "Oh thank God!  A canceled program means one less way for Covid to get into this house!"  I am literally terrified.


----------



## limom

apey_grapey said:


> Given the limited testing, how would a person know they have SARS-CoV-2 if they're not showing symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that.  We have now learned that the virus can be transmitted by non-symptomatic carriers.  We have also learned that transmission isn't only by forceful expression of air (sneezes or coughs) but also by regular acts of speaking or breathing.  Because of the lack of widespread testing, it is therefore prudent for _everyone_ to wear a mask _correctly*_ in public as we can only presume anyone can be a non-symptomatic carrier.
> 
> _*Masks should be properly fitted to the face over the nose and mouth.  There shouldn't be significant gaps on the sides, top, and bottom.  It may seem difficult to breathe at first (kinda like the first time you wear a snorkel), but try not to keep adjusting the mask when in public.  It's best to take the time to get used to it and get the fit right in your home, before going outside. _
> 
> I'd also like to say something about hydroxychloroquine / Plaquenil as someone who has taken this drug for over 25 years and someone with a background in the biological sciences.  The evidence that this (alone or in combination with azithromycin) is effective against the SARS-CoV-2 has been described as "anecdotal" by Dr. Fauci.  By that I think he means the results published so far has been from small, open label trials where doctors and patients know what they're getting.  This is not the best way to test the efficacy of any drug because bias, placebo-effect, etc...and the small sample size may skew results.  Therefore results from these types of trials are viewed with a huge grain of salt.  The gold standard is a controlled double-blind randomized clinical trial where no one involved in the study knows who is getting what and data is analyzed after the trial endpoint is reached.  Also, the paper that I saw only had the effect on viral load by the single and combination therapy and not clinical outcome.  Other data that support the efficacy of chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine have been from _in vitro_ studies (i.e. on cells on petri dishes / plates); data from animal studies have been mixed.  If we decide to release drugs based on _in vitro_ studies alone, we'd have thousands of cancer drugs on the market right now.  You would not believe how many drugs work on cells and animal models but not in humans.  It's why it takes billions of dollars to develop drugs -- they need to be tested in humans and most fail this hurdle.
> 
> While hydroxychloroquine has been around for a while and has a good safety profile, it doesn't mean it's completely safe.  Like all drugs, it has side effects.  One is retinopathy and macular degeneration that could lead to blindness, which can happen with long-term use.  When I started on this drug, my ophthalmologist baselined by eye health:  pictures of my retina, comprehensive visual field test, comprehensive eye examination.  I then have to have more frequent visits to my ophthalmologist (every 6 months vs every 2 years for a normal person) so that any changes from baseline will be caught in time to stop the drug and save what's left of my vision.
> 
> So, if I were in the hospital suffering from COVID-19, sure I would take hydroxycholoroquine / azithromax combo.  But if I'm currently healthy, I would think twice about taking it prophylactically given the current shaky evidence of its efficacy.  The risk/reward equations are different for the two situations.


 All the hoopla was generated by a small study in Marseille, France by the maverick and real genius professor Raoul.
https://www.en24.news/a/2020/03/hyd...-in-marseille-after-a-first-limited-test.html
we all know that there is a fierce competition for the person who will find the cure or at least a treatment to this virus.
Marseille is the cross road for immigration in France, we all know someone who took hydroxycholoroquine while in mission in Africa, after a vacation and so forth.
The French army took that stuff for years. They are all alive.


----------



## momtok

V0N1B2 said:


> It's all just so strange.  I never want to step foot in another grocery store until this is all over.  What was once a relatively pleasant experience, has turned into something I never ever want to do ever ever again   I am stocked up at home, and probably good for at least a month, and I only need to go out to get fresh things like milk or yogurt etc.



Ditto.  Oh Amen and Alleluia.  I'm lucky to have a Whole Foods near us, and I will probably do grocery delivery from them, right through until that vaccine is handed out.  I'm entirely serious.  I will tip my delivery person very well, I promise. (I just had a stand-off on our driveway with an Amazon delivery guy, where I had my hand up to remind him to keep away, we both had masks on, then I dropped an envelope of cash on the ground, we thanked each other, I backed into the garage, and told daughter to put the garage door down.  Like some crazy hostage situation in a sit-come.  It was ridiculous.)  I'm less worried about touching packages, because that I can wipe down, change the wrapping, or on some things, just let the passage of time disinfect it.  What really scares me is passing through a 'cloud' of Covid in a grocery store aisle.  I'm fifty-one with mild asthma, so not insanely high risk, but this thing is going after anyone and everyone, and I also have a very strong paranoia streak.

Our local county is utterly psycho (and I apologize to any other posters from my county.  I know there are a few from the Coach section at the very least.)  Wayyyy too many cars on the road.  Sit your behinds DOWN!!!  And originally, our county (we're in PA) was pretty low, well behind Philly.  Suddenly we've been skyrocketing, *and* this bastard of a thing just got into a local elderly nursing home.  Crap!!!!


----------



## ap.

limom said:


> All the hoopla was generated by a small study in Marseille, France by the maverick and real genius professor Raoul.
> https://www.en24.news/a/2020/03/hyd...-in-marseille-after-a-first-limited-test.html
> we all know that there is a fierce competition for the person who will find the cure or at least a treatment to this virus.
> Marseille is the cross road for immigration in France, we all know someone who took hydroxycholoroquine while in mission in Africa, after a vacation and so forth.
> The French army took that stuff for years. They are all alive.



Hydroxychloroquine has been a therapy and prophylactic for malaria for years; we don't know whether it works for COVID-19.  But sure, if you want to take a drug that has not been proven to work, have at it.  I'm sure you can find a doctor to prescribe it.  It's your risk.  Just leave some for those of us that actually do need it.


----------



## limom

apey_grapey said:


> Hydroxychloroquine has been a therapy and prophylactic for malaria for years; we don't know whether it works for COVID-19.  But sure, if you want to take a drug that has not been proven to work, have at it.  I'm sure you can find a doctor to prescribe it.  It's your risk. * Just leave some for those of us that actually do need it*.


What make you think that I would take medication I don’t need?
This would be both unethical and foolish, imho.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> What make you think that I would take medication I don’t need?
> This would be both unethical and foolish, imho.



Unethical & foolish for you, but others are buying the kool aid sadly speaking
Hydroxychloroquine should be taken for the purpose it was intended for which at the moment doesn't 
seem to be for Covid & the side effects are not very pleasant, JMO


----------



## m_ichele

limom said:


> What make you think that I would take medication I don’t need?
> This would be both unethical and foolish, imho.


Unfortunately, I know of some doctors who ordered large amounts of these medications a few weeks ago for their friends and family “just in case”.


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> I have always used a paper towel to open the restroom door when I leave. I wash my hands but what about the person before me who didn't, and then touched that door? Then I'm outside the restroom with the paper towel. I try to prop the door open with my foot and throw it in the trash if it is near the door, but sometimes it isn't. Sometimes I have to bring it home with me!
> 
> When they first outlawed disposable bags in California, I worried about the problem of someone putting raw chicken in a reusable bag, then using that bag next week for fruit. I wonder if when this is over if they will change the law.



Do you ever wonder how paper bags got forgotten about?  They made the best book covers because they were free, you could decorate them as you liked, and there was no guilt in tearing part off to make a bookmark. You could also put recycles out in them.  Now it’s plastic (which are bad and are now so thin they shred on the way to the car) or reusable (which I find gross and germy).  Don’t get me started on the horror that is paper straws.  Shiver shiver. Why can’t we use straw?  It is what they are named for, it biodegrades but won’t dissolve in your drink and doesn’t fell gross in your mouth.

Your paper towel routine sounds like a yoga routine lol.  I am in favor of all bathroom doors being push open so a hip check gets it done.  




m_ichele said:


> Unfortunately, I know of some doctors who ordered large amounts of these medications a few weeks ago for their friends and family “just in case”.


I have a coworker who thinks the only way to reopen the US is to send those who recovered from Covid back to work while the rest of us take blood tests and, if negative for having had it, take Chloroquine preventatively, sit home for another 2 weeks, have a Covid test to prove we don’t have it and then go back to work.  The bad logistics of the few who have had it running the world and the overwhelming amount of work for doctors to do all that testing for the millions required to do so aside, I stuck to pointing out that nothing has been said to prevent Covid and nothing has been proven to really ease its course in the infected so we may as well eat a candy bar instead of taking a drug that will have side effects and no real effect.  People come up with weird theories and hear what they want to.


----------



## chicklety

vilette21c said:


> I wear a mask but will not wear gloves. I think wearing gloves is silly tbh. Why not just wash your hands? After I put groceries in my car, I go back to the store to wash my hands. I try not to bring my phone in the grocery store. I only bring my car keys, my alcohol spray, and my credit card (just one).
> 
> One thing too when I use the bathroom, I wash my hands before and after I use the toilet. I notice people only wash their hands after. I'm very OCD and my husband is the complete opposite. He thinks the world is catching up to my paranoia at last. Lol.



Ha, I've always washed before and after - so you're not the only one,


----------



## gettinpurseonal

m_ichele said:


> I’m an RN too and I have mixed feelings when I see the general public using gloves and masks. The times I’ve made grocery/essential runs, not once have I seen a person change gloves.  It’s cross contamination all over the place so they may as well be bare handed and save the gloves for those who really need to use them.  Then again I guess they must think it protects them. As for the masks, I’ve seen them being worn loosely and a lot of times not even over the nose, may as well just go without. I don’t use gloves, I just wash my hands as much as possible and the stores I’m shopping at have had sanitizer at check out and bleach wipes for carts so I grab those before and after my trip to wipe. I get why masks are being recommended now but I just smh because surgical masks should be the minimum recommendation not cloth masks. And yes I understand the shortage for masks, but saying a cloth mask is protection gives people a false sense of security. And don’t even get me started on reusing masks that are meant for single use. One interesting thing I noticed is two of the asian stores I went to had plastic shields between the cashier and customers. Not a huge barrier but at least it was something, plus it could be easily wiped down. I wonder how long it will be before grocery stores and target/Walmart/etc start doing the same. A friend of mine sent me an amazon link last year for this raincoat contraption but it was more like a personal pod that encapsulated your head and upper body.  We laughed about it because it seemed so odd and bulky but now I wish I had bought one



True true. Points well taken.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Jayne1 said:


> I'm in Canada.  Until this week, Dr Tam (Canada's Chief Public Health Officer) gave us many reasons why NOT to wear a mask.  Reasons like it would make us reach under our mask to scratch our noses, give us a false sense of security and we're too stupid to learn how to use one in the first place.
> 
> Two days ago, she said to wear a mask because it gives us an additional measure of protection.
> 
> Last January she told us that forcing self isolation on incoming travellers from COVID-19-afflicted areas would stigmatize those people/communities. Not to close the borders  because it would create harm. (We are a very PC country, you know.)
> 
> Last week, they finally closed the borders.


There are many pros and cons to safety measures. PPE should be used by people who are well educated how to use it. The general public needs further education and training. We as medical professionals constantly undergo courses and refresher courses, but we can always use more.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jayne1

gettinpurseonal said:


> There are many pros and cons to safety measures. PPE should be used by people who are well educated how to use it. The general public needs further education and training. We as medical professionals constantly undergo courses and refresher courses, but we can always use more.


Thanks.


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> Do you ever wonder how paper bags got forgotten about?  They made the best book covers because they were free, you could decorate them as you liked, and there was no guilt in tearing part off to make a bookmark. You could also put recycles out in them.  Now it’s plastic (which are bad and are now so thin they shred on the way to the car) or reusable (which I find gross and germy).  Don’t get me started on the horror that is paper straws.  Shiver shiver. Why can’t we use straw?  It is what they are named for, it biodegrades but won’t dissolve in your drink and doesn’t fell gross in your mouth.
> 
> Your paper towel routine sounds like a yoga routine lol.  I am in favor of all bathroom doors being push open so a hip check gets it done.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a coworker who thinks the only way to reopen the US is to send those who recovered from Covid back to work while the rest of us take blood tests and, if negative for having had it, take Chloroquine preventatively, sit home for another 2 weeks, have a Covid test to prove we don’t have it and then go back to work.  The bad logistics of the few who have had it running the world and the overwhelming amount of work for doctors to do all that testing for the millions required to do so aside, I stuck to pointing out that nothing has been said to prevent Covid and nothing has been proven to really ease its course in the infected so we may as well eat a candy bar instead of taking a drug that will have side effects and no real effect.  People come up with weird theories and hear what they want to.


My last grocery order was delivered in paper bags! My mom used to reuse paper shopping bags for all sorts of things. I was saving them, like she did, until my landlady told me that roaches like to eat the glue on them. Do kids still make book covers? I remember doing that.

Apparently there is a conspiracy theory out now that covid-19 is caused by 5G!


----------



## Caz71

I an essential worker in Melbourne Australia working in aged care. We have had 3 scares. All negative.  We are in lockdown.  School holidays finishing next Wed and kids will be home schooled. Not looking forward to that! We not allowed drive unless to work or supermarket.docs. people getting fined. One mother n daughter got fined for taking her on a driving lesson.


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> My last grocery order was delivered in paper bags! My mom used to reuse paper shopping bags for all sorts of things. I was saving them, like she did, until my landlady told me that roaches like to eat the glue on them. Do kids still make book covers? I remember doing that.
> 
> Apparently there is a conspiracy theory out now that covid-19 is caused by 5G!



I work at a school and they have all switched to book socks (stretchy lycra things) if they cover at all, it’s no longer a requirement.  I just remember that paper bags got so much reuse and now they want you to buy alternatives that you have to carry around until they go in the trash where they aren’t really biodegradable either.

  A few years back I spent a week in Florence, Itay and was sent with a packed breakfast the day I did a tour.  It was so heavy...because everything including the yogurt was in glass!  Was I happy to have to lug around glass containers of yogurt and juice that threatened to tear the bottom out of the paper bag? No, but they somehow felt cleaner to use.  No chemicals, easily recycled.  Just needed to be really careful not to drop them.

I am hoping when ll this ends, we can go back to things like paper bags and glass vs plastic bags or germ holders you have to buy.


----------



## Charles

TC1 said:


> I totally agree. But you're doing more harm than good if you're infected and go out. Touching your face and mask non stop. Stay home!



That's easy to say, but like it or not, some people HAVE to go out.  So when those people do, and they happen to be a carrier or infected already, a mask will pretty much prevent transmission as it will block any droplets/particulate coming from the nose and mouth....which is how others get infected.



apey_grapey said:


> Given the limited testing, how would a person know they have SARS-CoV-2 if they're not showing symptoms?



That's the point.  They don't know, so we should be wearing masks, just in case.


----------



## coniglietta

Storm702 said:


> Where are you teaching from? Thank you for giving your students a sense of normalcy during this time. I miss my preschool kiddos. We have been taking videos of us singing our favorite class songs & reading stories.



Sorry for the late reply! I work at a private school in South Korea and we having classes via Zoom for almost three weeks. It was really nice to see my kindergarten and elementary students! They were really excited to learn and see friends from class because they've been locked up in their houses for so long. 
Students started to return to school this week. I've been so busy, but it's better than staying at home all day. I hope we can all get through this and get back to our regular lives soon.


----------



## Lilybarb

Does every day seem like Sunday to anyone else? Can't keep up with the day of the week without literally checking the calendar.


----------



## Megs

Anyone else having random stress that is manifesting in their body? I have pressure behind my left eye that won't go away. I always get it when I'm super stressed, but now it's just sitting there like a weight behind my eye and sometimes that eye twitches. 

Hang in there everyone


----------



## southernbelle43

Megs said:


> Anyone else having random stress that is manifesting in their body? I have pressure behind my left eye that won't go away. I always get it when I'm super stressed, but now it's just sitting there like a weight behind my eye and sometimes that eye twitches.
> 
> Hang in there everyone


It is certainly understandable.  Something that affects the WHOLE world is bound to stress us all.  But this will pass, we will get a vaccine and most importantly,  we will be better prepared to protect ourselves if and when something like this happens again.  So have faith and look for the rainbow at the end of this horrible storm.  Hugs


----------



## whateve

Caz71 said:


> I an essential worker in Melbourne Australia working in aged care. We have had 3 scares. All negative.  We are in lockdown.  School holidays finishing next Wed and kids will be home schooled. Not looking forward to that! We not allowed drive unless to work or supermarket.docs. people getting fined. One mother n daughter got fined for taking her on a driving lesson.


Wow, that's harsh. As far as I know, we are allowed to drive. It's getting out of the car someplace unnecessary that is frowned upon. We've been driving our car every once in awhile so the battery doesn't die. 


aerinha said:


> I work at a school and they have all switched to book socks (stretchy lycra things) if they cover at all, it’s no longer a requirement.  I just remember that paper bags got so much reuse and now they want you to buy alternatives that you have to carry around until they go in the trash where they aren’t really biodegradable either.
> 
> A few years back I spent a week in Florence, Itay and was sent with a packed breakfast the day I did a tour.  It was so heavy...because everything including the yogurt was in glass!  Was I happy to have to lug around glass containers of yogurt and juice that threatened to tear the bottom out of the paper bag? No, but they somehow felt cleaner to use.  No chemicals, easily recycled.  Just needed to be really careful not to drop them.
> 
> I am hoping when ll this ends, we can go back to things like paper bags and glass vs plastic bags or germ holders you have to buy.


I remember getting stuff from a caterer that was delivered in glass.
I'm not old enough to remember this but I've seen it somewhere. Groceries used to reuse the packing boxes from their deliveries to pack up people's purchases. Now they are thrown away. When Los Angeles first started charging for bags, we had to pick up some stuff from a drugstore. Before we walked in, we saw a huge pile of discarded packing boxes outside. It didn't occur to them to offer those to the customers.


----------



## pixiejenna

Masks only work if used properly and as someone in retail I can’t even begin to tell you how many people wearing masks either have them only covering their mouths(not their nose) or for some stupid reason remove it to talk to people. I think that the people who move the mask to only cover their mouths either didn’t realize how warm it gets wearing them or must have extremely bad breath and need a break from their stank mouth.  I also don’t understand why you’d remove it to talk to people unless I’m deaf I don’t need to see your mouth in order to hear you.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Wow, that's harsh. As far as I know, we are allowed to drive. It's getting out of the car someplace unnecessary that is frowned upon. We've been driving our car every once in awhile so the battery doesn't die.



Same here. About twice a week,  I take leisurely 20-30 minute drives on local country roads (I am lucky to be in a rural area). I stay in the car. Very soothing. I hope this isn't frowned upon. Everyone's situation is different. One has to think for oneself, weigh the risks and benefits, and use one's best judgment. There is a personal responsibility to be informed, educate oneself, and act for the common good, as well as taking care of oneself. Balance.



whateve said:


> I remember getting stuff from a caterer that was delivered in glass.
> I'm not old enough to remember this but I've seen it somewhere. Groceries used to reuse the packing boxes from their deliveries to pack up people's purchases. Now they are thrown away. When Los Angeles first started charging for bags, we had to pick up some stuff from a drugstore. Before we walked in, we saw a huge pile of discarded packing boxes outside. It didn't occur to them to offer those to the customers.



Costco reuses packing boxes to box customers' orders at the register.

"Costco sells goods directly out of the boxes they are shipped in, then reuses those same recyclable boxes at the register by offering them to members in lieu of shopping bags."
https://www.costco.com/sustainability-packaging.html


----------



## aerinha

Catbird9 said:


> Same here. About twice a week,  I take leisurely 20-30 minute drives on local country roads (I am lucky to be in a rural area). I stay in the car. Very soothing. I hope this isn't frowned upon. Everyone's situation is different. One has to think for oneself, weigh the risks and benefits, and use one's best judgment. There is a personal responsibility to be informed, educate oneself, and act for the common good, as well as taking care of oneself. Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Costco reuses packing boxes to box customers' orders at the register.
> 
> "Costco sells goods directly out of the boxes they are shipped in, then reuses those same recyclable boxes at the register by offering them to members in lieu of shopping bags."
> https://www.costco.com/sustainability-packaging.html



I was going to post about Costco’s boxes,  BJ’s does it too I think, I’ve seen boxes laying around when checking out.  I have a hybrid, the 12volt in it needs to be charged.  So every few days I take it on a 20+ minute drive.  Usually it’s in a big circle, sometimes it’s to toss a bag of clothing in the good will bin or a couple times I had to run to pick up something for work (laptop and a packet).  That laptop was practically chucked through my window by a gloved man lol.  I may do one of those laser car washes that is people free one day as my car is covered in pollen all of a sudden.  Better to drive my car than have to try to get the battery replaced (if the dealer even has any in stock they come from Japan) during social distancing.  Or my step dad would have to come over and plug a charger on it.  Either way, driving it is best.

In the U.S recreational driving is allowed, I’ve never seen so many commercials for drive thru.  Maybe I will have a pizza hurled through my car window one day soon lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol drive thrus are crazy busy. I have a Starbucks across the street from my work and the line was so long it was backed out to the street. If they had someone working traffic they could get everyone to drive around the empty movie theater parking lot and not be blocking the main road. One of my coworkers said that she knows that she’s gaining weight because she’s getting a lot more fast food for dinner. After dealing with people all day long she’s too mentally exhausted to do cooking when she goes home. Ironically I’m too paranoid to eat food that I haven’t prepared for the time being.


----------



## Jayne1

My groceries have been brought into the house.  I wore latex gloves. The non-perishable groceries are sitting in a box in my dining room. For 2 weeks.

I don't mind disinfecting, I prefer it, but I don't want to waste disinfectant because I'm having trouble finding new supplies of that. So I'm disinfecting what absolutely must go in my cupboard, transferring what I'm able to tupperware and throwing out the package, but I'm concerned about using more wipes on other things that can sit.

So... if my items in the box sit long enough, will the germs eventually dissipate?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## southernbelle43

Jayne1 said:


> My groceries have been brought into the house.  I wore latex gloves. The non-perishable groceries are sitting in a box in my dining room. For 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't mind disinfecting, I prefer it, but I don't want to waste disinfectant because I'm having trouble finding new supplies of that. So I'm disinfecting what absolutely must go in my cupboard, transferring what I'm able to tupperware and throwing out the package, but I'm concerned about using more wipes on other things that can sit.
> 
> So... if my items in the box sit long enough, will the germs eventually dissipate?



I just read an article that there has been no evidence that any corona virus has ever been transmitted through food.  (The corono virus 19 is a new virus strain, but corona viruses have been around and have been studied for many years).  Any virus that you might ingest would be killed by the acid in your stomach. It said as long as you wash your hands and keep them away from your face, you should be fine.


----------



## rutabaga

southernbelle43 said:


> I just read an article that there has been no evidence that any corona virus has ever been transmitted through food.  (The corono virus 19 is a new virus strain, but corona viruses have been around and have been studied for many years).  Any virus that you might ingest would be killed by the acid in your stomach. It said as long as you wash your hands and keep them away from your face, you should be fine.



Yes and viruses need a living body/host in order to stay alive, so they will eventually die if they're on a non-porous surface like a cardboard box or plastic container. You also need to introduce a certain viral load into your eyes/nose/mouth in order to be infected with the virus.


----------



## southernbelle43

i*bella said:


> Yes and viruses need a living body/host in order to stay alive, so they will eventually die if they're on a non-porous surface like a cardboard box or plastic container. You also need to introduce a certain viral load into your eyes/nose/mouth in order to be infected with the virus.


Bingo.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Megs said:


> Anyone else having random stress that is manifesting in their body? I have pressure behind my left eye that won't go away. I always get it when I'm super stressed, but now it's just sitting there like a weight behind my eye and sometimes that eye twitches.
> 
> Hang in there everyone


I've been having chest pains and interrupted sleep. I can't seem to stay asleep, some nights I wake up in a panic over an imaginary mistake I made at work. I started a new position in February and I've been extremely anxious and stressed since then. I've been drinking a lot more than usual also. If I do deep breathing exercises then my chest pains will go away but lately I always feel like I'm just on the brink of a panic attack. With the weather getting nice here in Minnesota, I've been able to go for walks to ease anxiety and that seems to help. I'm really looking forward to when this is over. I want to have a beer on the patio in the sunshine at my favorite restaurant.


----------



## Chanbal

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm really looking forward to when this is over. I want to have a beer on the patio in the sunshine at my favorite restaurant.


I'm also stressed with this situation and looking forward to when this is over. Unfortunately, it will likely last until we have a vaccine that works. I have a little hope on the use of synthetic neutralizing antibodies, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jayne1

southernbelle43 said:


> I just read an article that there has been no evidence that any corona virus has ever been transmitted through food.  (The corono virus 19 is a new virus strain, but corona viruses have been around and have been studied for many years).  Any virus that you might ingest would be killed by the acid in your stomach. It said as long as you wash your hands and keep them away from your face, you should be fine.


I'm not worried about perishables.  I was wondering about cleaning the plastic and tin cans because I'm running out of disinfectant and I'm rationing it.


----------



## aerinha

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've been having chest pains and interrupted sleep. I can't seem to stay asleep, some nights I wake up in a panic over an imaginary mistake I made at work. I started a new position in February and I've been extremely anxious and stressed since then. I've been drinking a lot more than usual also. If I do deep breathing exercises then my chest pains will go away but lately I always feel like I'm just on the brink of a panic attack. With the weather getting nice here in Minnesota, I've been able to go for walks to ease anxiety and that seems to help. I'm really looking forward to when this is over. I want to have a beer on the patio in the sunshine at my favorite restaurant.



sounds like you are having anxiety attacks, they cause chest pains.  Have you tried ASMR on YouTube?  One day I was watching a girl get an ASMR facial because I wanted to see the facial and it made me sleep, then I found Whispersred and kind of got watching them.  I can nod off in a chair listening to one of hers.



Chanbal said:


> I'm also stressed with this situation and looking forward to when this is over. Unfortunately, it will likely last until we have a vaccine that works. I have a little hope on the use of synthetic neutralizing antibodies, keeping my fingers crossed.



a vaccine is a year or more away, there is no way this will continue until then, there would be massive riots.  Italy is already seeing unrest from what I read.  China reopened without a vaccine, Europe is talking about how to proceed, we will open vaccine free too.  I don’t know if that will make you feel better or worse...


----------



## whateve

We went for a drive today. I didn't see anyone walking around but there were the normal amount of cars. I was surprised to see so many out and about. If you didn't know there was a lockdown, you wouldn't notice anything different, with the exception of a few more businesses closed than normal.


----------



## aerinha

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not worried about perishables.  I was wondering about cleaning the plastic and tin cans because I'm running out of disinfectant and I'm rationing it.


 soap and water will work.  Wash them in the sink.


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not worried about perishables.  I was wondering about cleaning the plastic and tin cans because I'm running out of disinfectant and I'm rationing it.


You can put those in your sink and clean them with soap and water. I'm just putting them in the cabinet. By the time I'm ready to use them, any virus on them will be dead.


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> We went for a drive today. I didn't see anyone walking around but there were the normal amount of cars. I was surprised to see so many out and about. If you didn't know there was a lockdown, you wouldn't notice anything different, with the exception of a few more businesses closed than normal.



Traffic here is heavier than expected during the normal rush hour times, but other times is it really light.  That last time I had to go get something from our admin center to do work, I cruised through intersections with no one else around and a steady green light where I typically sit through one if not two lights to go. 

You are in CA though, right?  Your traffic scares me and I live in a pretty high traffic area.  I saw pics of how clean the LA air has become.  I had forgotten about smog until then.


----------



## whateve

The state on New Jersey is looking for computer programming volunteers to help with the unemployment insurance system that is over 40 years old! I know that computer language but am too far away to help. 
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/06/new-jersey-seeks-cobol-programmers-to-fix-unemployment-system.html


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> Traffic here is heavier than expected during the normal rush hour times, but other times is it really light.  That last time I had to go get something from our admin center to do work, I cruised through intersections with no one else around and a steady green light where I typically sit through one if not two lights to go.
> 
> You are in CA though, right?  Your traffic scares me and I live in a pretty high traffic area.  I saw pics of how clean the LA air has become.  I had forgotten about smog until then.


I'm in California but one of the sparsely populated areas. A lot of California is rural. Our town is in the middle of a farming area. We aren't on the way to anywhere. No one travels through without meaning to come here.

LA traffic is horrendous. I can't stand going to LA.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not worried about perishables.  I was wondering about cleaning the plastic and tin cans because I'm running out of disinfectant and I'm rationing it.


Do you have bleach (Clorox)?
I ration everything and make a bucket of bleach water everyday with a rag. I wipe with that.
As far as the grocery, if you leave it alone for two days, the virus dies.(pasta and cans).
It would be really hard to contaminate yourself from the grocery, imho.


----------



## Chanbal

aerinha said:


> a vaccine is a year or more away, there is no way this will continue until then, there would be massive riots.  Italy is already seeing unrest from what I read.  China reopened without a vaccine, Europe is talking about how to proceed, we will open vaccine free too.  I don’t know if that will make you feel better or worse...


Countries will likely reopen anytime soon,  but our anxiety will continue until we get a vacine or a therapy that works. Both vaccine and therapy (clinical trials) will take a lot of time to establish.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVLoveaffair

ditzydi said:


> Exactly.  My neighbor posted this
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/03/26/coronavirus-fact-check-could-your-december-cough-have-been-covid-19/2899027001/?
> fbclid=IwAR3DJ9wKwvqVodfqIEiIQqNexdlBiA8JXVRi-HPqQKMqoacsQesdkJpdG2A
> 
> And there's a debate on how long it has been around.  I mean, the fact that the US govt is walking back it's recommendation that only health care professionals need ppe like masks is a telling sign that nobody knows what the hell they're talking about at this point about COVID-19.  'Facts' are continuously changing and I've come to realize nobody knows ****.



I don’t think we’ll ever know the truth! Back in October, I suddenly got a really bad cough and I started having trouble breathing. Constant runny nose and eyes (sorry for being gross) too. I felt like I could hack up a lung constantly. I hadn’t had an “attack” like that since I had an asthma attack back in 2010. I thought it was allergies but I never get those coughs with allergies. I went to my ENT who prescribed allergy meds and also an antibiotic for an upper respiratory infection. The cough never went away “hacking up a lung” but mostly when it was cold at night. I started having bad chest pains too. I went to my regular doctor and she said it was GIRD but I didn’t believe that. I finally went to the urgent care. They did a chest x-ray and no pneumonia - just inflammation with a diagnosis of bronchitis, also a flu test which came back negative.  She prescribed me asthma meds and a rescue inhaler and also told me to go to pulmonologist. I went a few weeks ago and he prescribed more asthma meds.  Who know if I ever had Covid? Families were still going to Disney World - even when they knew about the virus!  (Many families have the annual passes so they go constantly - every month plus the other parks - Sea World, Universal, etc - mingling with tourists from all over the world.) I was so glad they closed the parks when they did. Meanwhile Brevard County, FL still has their beaches open and Georgia reopened their beaches! What is going on????


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Do you have bleach (Clorox)?
> I ration everything and make a bucket of bleach water everyday with a rag. I wipe with that.
> As far as the grocery, if you leave it alone for two days, the virus dies.(pasta and cans).
> It would be really hard to contaminate yourself from the grocery, imho.


Thanks.

I just read that the specialists say not to wash our fruit and vegetables with soap because ingesting soap has been known to cause things like vomiting or diarrhea.

I also read that the virus has been detected in the air up to 3 hours later.  No wonder they're telling us to just say home.


----------



## Lake Effect

LVLoveaffair said:


> I don’t think we’ll ever know the truth! Back in October, I suddenly got a really bad cough and I started having trouble breathing. Constant runny nose and eyes (sorry for being gross) too. I felt like I could hack up a lung constantly. I hadn’t had an “attack” like that since I had an asthma attack back in 2010. I thought it was allergies but I never get those coughs with allergies. I went to my ENT who prescribed allergy meds and also an antibiotic for an upper respiratory infection. The cough never went away “hacking up a lung” but mostly when it was cold at night. I started having bad chest pains too. I went to my regular doctor and she said it was GIRD but I didn’t believe that. I finally went to the urgent care. They did a chest x-ray and no pneumonia - just inflammation with a diagnosis of bronchitis, also a flu test which came back negative.  She prescribed me asthma meds and a rescue inhaler and also told me to go to pulmonologist. I went a few weeks ago and he prescribed more asthma meds.  Who know if I ever had Covid? Families were still going to Disney World - even when they knew about the virus!  (Many families have the annual passes so they go constantly - every month plus the other parks - Sea World, Universal, etc - mingling with tourists from all over the world.) I was so glad they closed the parks when they did. Meanwhile Brevard County, FL still has their beaches open and Georgia reopened their beaches! What is going on????


You reminded me something my exfiance had way back around early 2008. He came down with something that struck me as bronchitis around the time of a Christmas party and it didn’t clear up until March! Sounds a lot like what you described. I was fine through it all. Go figure.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lake Effect said:


> You reminded me something my exfiance had way back around early 2008. He came down with something that struck me as bronchitis around the time of a Christmas party and it didn’t clear up until March! Sounds a lot like what you described. I was fine through it all. Go figure.


Remember there are dozens of winter viruses!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> The state on New Jersey is looking for computer programming volunteers to help with the unemployment insurance system that is over 40 years old! I know that computer language but am too far away to help.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/06/new-jersey-seeks-cobol-programmers-to-fix-unemployment-system.html


Oh my Garden State makes me proud, lol. I was wondering how my company would fare through this, as at first we were deemed essential and last Friday afternoon they announced they would be furloughing the majority of staff. I was not furloughed. But I thought was a pain for people applying for UI as the systems might crash. Guess I know my state .


----------



## Rouge H

It’s impacted my life greatly. After several weeks of feeling poorly I’ve been ordered by my Doctor to be tested. I will await the results in about three-five days.


----------



## whateve

When we were out driving today, we drove past a rest home where a large number of people have been infected. There were signs outside that said "Heroes work here."


----------



## luckylove

Rouge H said:


> It’s impacted my life greatly. After several weeks of feeling poorly I’ve been ordered by my Doctor to be tested. I will await the results in about three-five days.



I hope you feel better soon! Please take good care of yourself!


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> When we were out driving today, we drove past a rest home where a large number of people have been infected. There were signs outside that said "Heroes work here."



I give all the credit in the world to the staffs at nursing homes. They are on the front line bravely helping their vulnerable patients during the crisis.

Except for the staff at this facility in California. All but one of them stopped coming to work and the elderly residents had to be evacuated today because there was no one to care for them.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc30....ation-and-nursing-center-coronavirus/6086964/


----------



## canto bight

My friend got furloughed today and I have been crying for her on and off all afternoon.


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> I give all the credit in the world to the staffs at nursing homes. They are on the front line bravely helping their vulnerable patients during the crisis.
> 
> Except for the staff at this facility in California. All but one of them stopped coming to work and the elderly residents had to be evacuated today because there was no one to care for them.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc30....ation-and-nursing-center-coronavirus/6086964/


Wow that's horrible. There are at least 56 people that tested positive at this nursing home.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Well my cousin in law is getting worse.  My nephew recovered but his father was ok for like 1 day - in which my cousin threw a massive outdoor picnic for the family.  Now my cousin is freaking out and I'm worried her enthusiasm just reinfected everyone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Charles said:


> That's easy to say, but like it or not, some people HAVE to go out.  So when those people do, and they happen to be a carrier or infected already, a mask will pretty much prevent transmission as it will block any droplets/particulate coming from the nose and mouth....which is how others get infected.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point.  They don't know, so we should be wearing masks, just in case.


We all should be acting like we already have it. 


Jayne1 said:


> My groceries have been brought into the house.  I wore latex gloves. The non-perishable groceries are sitting in a box in my dining room. For 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't mind disinfecting, I prefer it, but I don't want to waste disinfectant because I'm having trouble finding new supplies of that. So I'm disinfecting what absolutely must go in my cupboard, transferring what I'm able to tupperware and throwing out the package, but I'm concerned about using more wipes on other things that can sit.
> 
> So... if my items in the box sit long enough, will the germs eventually dissipate?


*Metal: 5 days*
- Examples: doorknobs, jewelry, silverware
*Wood: 4 days*
- Examples: furniture, decking
*Plastics: 2 to 3 days*
- Examples: packaging like milk containers and detergent bottles, subway and bus seats, backpacks, elevator buttons
*Stainless steel: 2 to 3 days*
- Examples: refrigerators, pots and pans, sinks, some water bottles
*Cardboard:24 hours*
- Examples: shipping boxes
*Copper:4 hours*
- Examples: pennies, teakettles, cookware
*Aluminum: 2 to 8 hours*
- Examples: soda cans, tinfoil, water bottles
*Glass: Up to 5 days*
- Examples: drinking glasses, measuring cups, mirrors, windows
*Ceramics: 5 days*
- Examples: dishes, pottery, mugs
*Paper: The length of time varies. Some strains of coronavirus live for only a few minutes on paper, while others live for up to 5 days.
Food: Coronavirus doesn't seem to spread through exposure to food. *Still, it's a good idea to wash fruits and vegetables under running water before you eat them. Scrub them with a brush or your hands to remove any germs that might be on their surface. *Wash your hands** after you visit the supermarket. If you have a weakened immune system, you might want to buy frozen or canned produce.
Water: Coronavirus hasn't been found in drinking water.* If it does get into the water supply, your local water treatment plant filters and disinfects the water, which should kill any germs.

https://www.webmd.com/lung/how-long-covid-19-lives-on-surfaces


----------



## Jayne1

hermes_lemming said:


> *Metal: 5 days*
> - Examples: doorknobs, jewelry, silverware
> *Wood: 4 days*
> - Examples: furniture, decking
> *Plastics: 2 to 3 days*
> - Examples: packaging like milk containers and detergent bottles, subway and bus seats, backpacks, elevator buttons
> *Stainless steel: 2 to 3 days*
> - Examples: refrigerators, pots and pans, sinks, some water bottles
> *Cardboard:24 hours*
> - Examples: shipping boxes
> *Copper:4 hours*
> - Examples: pennies, teakettles, cookware
> *Aluminum: 2 to 8 hours*
> - Examples: soda cans, tinfoil, water bottles
> *Glass: Up to 5 days*
> - Examples: drinking glasses, measuring cups, mirrors, windows
> *Ceramics: 5 days*
> - Examples: dishes, pottery, mugs
> *Paper: The length of time varies. Some strains of coronavirus live for only a few minutes on paper, while others live for up to 5 days.
> Food: Coronavirus doesn't seem to spread through exposure to food. *Still, it's a good idea to wash fruits and vegetables under running water before you eat them. Scrub them with a brush or your hands to remove any germs that might be on their surface. *Wash your hands** after you visit the supermarket. If you have a weakened immune system, you might want to buy frozen or canned produce.
> Water: Coronavirus hasn't been found in drinking water.* If it does get into the water supply, your local water treatment plant filters and disinfects the water, which should kill any germs.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/how-long-covid-19-lives-on-surfaces


Thank you! I'm printing this out.  lol  But I'm so germ-phobic, I'll probably just wait twice as long as the list suggests.


----------



## rose60610

A good friend of ours was VERY ill, with a flu-cold thing. She was tested for COVID 19 and right away the results were back saying she did not have certain strains of flu, but the for actual COVID 19, that result took about 11 days. She finally tested negative, which was a relief to us. We wondered why her results took so long especially since her son is a doctor in a prominent hospital. We though the her test got lost after so many days. Still, we sanitize and wash everything we come into contact with these days. We think what we're doing is probably overkill, but still can't shake the threat.  If the virus appears near us, it won't be due to us.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

rose60610 said:


> A good friend of ours was VERY ill, with a flu-cold thing. She was tested for COVID 19 and right away the results were back saying she did not have certain strains of flu, but the for actual COVID 19, that result took about 11 days. She finally tested negative, which was a relief to us. We wondered why her results took so long especially since her son is a doctor in a prominent hospital. We though the her test got lost after so many days. Still, we sanitize and wash everything we come into contact with these days. We think what we're doing is probably overkill, but still can't shake the threat.  If the virus appears near us, it won't be due to us.


I would still be careful as there are several false negative test results.


----------



## hermes_lemming

So Bill Gates says Fall 2021
"It might not be until fall 2021 that Americans “can be completely safe” from COVID-19, Bill Gates said in a Tuesday interview with Judy Woodruff on PBS Newshour.

That’s because it will take more than a year before a vaccine can be developed and deployed, according to researchers working to develop a treatment for COVID-19.

“The vaccine is critical, because, until you have that, things aren’t really going to be normal,” the billionaire philanthropist told Woodruff. “They can open up to some degree, but the risk of a rebound will be there until we have very broad vaccination...

To understand what life in the U.S. will look like six to 12 months from now, Gates suggested China as a good model. “They are sending people back to work, but they’re wearing masks. They’re checking temperatures. They’re not doing large sporting events. And so they have been able to avoid a large rebound,” he said.

One possibility is that gatherings will be permitted, depending on the ages of the people involved."
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/08/bil...fore-americans-are-safe-from-coronavirus.html

This is horrible. I was hoping everything would start to resemble normalcy Fall going into early 2021.  Looks like I was off by 1 yr

I hate to imagine how life would be like if this quarantine lasted until Fall 2021.  There is already so much pain and suffering.


----------



## Lilybarb

@hermes_lemming - thanks for posting. The testing, the pretrial, the clinical trials, more clinical trials, application, etc. take a long time to be certain they're not creating a different problem than the one they're trying to treat. We sure wouldn't want a med that was rushed for release that had to be recalled.


----------



## Tootsie17

hermes_lemming said:


> We all should be acting like we already have it.
> 
> *Metal: 5 days*
> - Examples: doorknobs, jewelry, silverware
> *Wood: 4 days*
> - Examples: furniture, decking
> *Plastics: 2 to 3 days*
> - Examples: packaging like milk containers and detergent bottles, subway and bus seats, backpacks, elevator buttons
> *Stainless steel: 2 to 3 days*
> - Examples: refrigerators, pots and pans, sinks, some water bottles
> *Cardboard:24 hours*
> - Examples: shipping boxes
> *Copper:4 hours*
> - Examples: pennies, teakettles, cookware
> *Aluminum: 2 to 8 hours*
> - Examples: soda cans, tinfoil, water bottles
> *Glass: Up to 5 days*
> - Examples: drinking glasses, measuring cups, mirrors, windows
> *Ceramics: 5 days*
> - Examples: dishes, pottery, mugs
> *Paper: The length of time varies. Some strains of coronavirus live for only a few minutes on paper, while others live for up to 5 days.
> Food: Coronavirus doesn't seem to spread through exposure to food. *Still, it's a good idea to wash fruits and vegetables under running water before you eat them. Scrub them with a brush or your hands to remove any germs that might be on their surface. *Wash your hands** after you visit the supermarket. If you have a weakened immune system, you might want to buy frozen or canned produce.
> Water: Coronavirus hasn't been found in drinking water.* If it does get into the water supply, your local water treatment plant filters and disinfects the water, which should kill any germs.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/how-long-covid-19-lives-on-surfaces


Needed this info so thank you for posting.


----------



## bag-mania

rose60610 said:


> We wondered why her results took so long especially since her son is a doctor in a prominent hospital.



I heard on the news this morning that labs are backed up due to sheer volume and it’s caused a delay of test results. As they are clearing the backlog some of the numbers that are being released today as being new cases are actually from the end of March. In my state alone 33,000 tests have come back negative. That’s a lot of tests that still had to be processed that weren’t actually COVID-19.


----------



## Lilybarb

Link to JAMA article restating that it will take until early 2021 to mid year. https://jamanetwork.com/journals/ja...le_alert-jama&utm_content=olf&utm_term=040620


----------



## ap.

rose60610 said:


> A good friend of ours was VERY ill, with a flu-cold thing. She was tested for COVID 19 and right away the results were back saying she did not have certain strains of flu, but the for actual COVID 19, that result took about 11 days. She finally tested negative, which was a relief to us. We wondered why her results took so long especially since her son is a doctor in a prominent hospital. We though the her test got lost after so many days. Still, we sanitize and wash everything we come into contact with these days. We think what we're doing is probably overkill, but still can't shake the threat.  If the virus appears near us, it won't be due to us.





Chanbal said:


> I would still be careful as there are several false negative test results.



Yes, depending on how the sample is collected, the false negative rate can be very high.  Guidance says that getting a positive COVID-19 rt-pcr test result means that you're positive, but *a negative test result does not mean you're negative. * 

There was a study done in China on 205 known COVID-19 patients that were variously sampled  (https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762997).  1070 samples were run in the rt-pcr test with the following positive rate.  These patients were determined to have COVID-19 from scans/x-rays, symptoms, and a positive rt-pcr test, therefore the positive rate was expected to be near 100%:  

BAL fluid was positive in 14/15 (93%)
sputum 75/104 (72%)
nasal swabs 5/8 (63%)
brush biopsy 6/13 (46%)
pharyngeal swabs 126/398 (32%)
feces 44/153 (29%)
blood 3/307 (1%)
urine 0/72 (0%)
I believe in the US, nasopharyngeal swabs are collected for testing.  I'm not sure if they correspond to the nasal swabs or pharyngeal swab numbers above, but in either case, based on the data presented in the paper, the false negative rate can potentially be high.


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> @hermes_lemming - thanks for posting. The testing, the pretrial, the clinical trials, more clinical trials, application, etc. take a long time to be certain they're not creating a different problem than the one they're trying to treat. We sure wouldn't want a med that was rushed for release that had to be recalled.


Yeah, I would not be in a rush for that vaccine.  Once I am sure no one grows a second head, then I let them poke me.


----------



## aerinha

They just “closed” schools in my state for the rest of the year, but not really closed.  All distance learning, which really isn’t the same.  Does not bode well for parents going back to work since what would they do with their kids if all the state associated daycares are still closed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

apey_grapey said:


> Yes, depending on how the sample is collected, the false negative rate can be very high.  Guidance says that getting a positive COVID-19 rt-pcr test result means that you're positive, but *a negative test result does not mean you're negative. *
> 
> There was a study done in China on 205 known COVID-19 patients that were variously sampled  (https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762997).  1070 samples were run in the rt-pcr test with the following positive rate.  These patients were determined to have COVID-19 from scans/x-rays, symptoms, and a positive rt-pcr test, therefore the positive rate was expected to be near 100%:
> 
> BAL fluid was positive in 14/15 (93%)
> sputum 75/104 (72%)
> nasal swabs 5/8 (63%)
> brush biopsy 6/13 (46%)
> pharyngeal swabs 126/398 (32%)
> feces 44/153 (29%)
> blood 3/307 (1%)
> urine 0/72 (0%)
> I believe in the US, nasopharyngeal swabs are collected for testing.  I'm not sure if they correspond to the nasal swabs or pharyngeal swab numbers above, but in either case, based on the data presented in the paper, the false negative rate can potentially be high.


"Dozens of people who were diagnosed as recovered from coronavirus in South Korea have tested positive again for the virus after leaving quarantine, according to officials.

Korea Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (KCDC) said Monday 51 people from Daegu and the surrounding North Gyeongsang Province tested positive for COVID-19 a "relatively short time" after they were released.

The virus likely was reactivated, said KCDC Director-General Jeong Eun-kyeong, instead of the people being reinfected once they left, South Korea's Yonhap news agency reported...


----------



## limom

So it is like varicella and the shingles, the virus stay dormant in the body.
This is even more reason to really, really avoid getting the virus in the first place...
Everyday new information comes out..
I actually trust that the scientists will come out with a vaccine and that an effective protocol will be found soon.
By September 2020, we will have a proven effective protocol.
By September 2021, we will have a vaccine.
We got this and this too shall pass.
In the meantime:


----------



## Chanbal

apey_grapey said:


> Yes, depending on how the sample is collected, the false negative rate can be very high.  Guidance says that getting a positive COVID-19 rt-pcr test result means that you're positive, but *a negative test result does not mean you're negative. *


RT-PCR can give false negative and false positive results as any experimental technique. I hope we will have ELISA tests broadly available to detect the virus itself and also the presence of antibodies against the virus. It is very important to know whether a person with mild symptoms, or even in the absence of symptoms, was previously exposed to the virus.  



hermes_lemming said:


> So Bill Gates says Fall 2021
> "It might not be until fall 2021 that Americans “can be completely safe” from COVID-19, Bill Gates said in a Tuesday interview with Judy Woodruff on PBS Newshour.
> 
> This is horrible. I was hoping everything would start to resemble normalcy Fall going into early 2021.  Looks like I was off by 1 yr



I feel your pain! Unfortunately, Bill Gates is likely right. We will be on the streets using masks and keeping social distance for a long period of time. I have no words to describe the damage that this virus is doing. It is highly stressful, frustrating...


----------



## Chanbal

limom said:


> *the virus stay dormant in the body.*
> This is even more reason to really, really avoid getting the virus in the first place...
> View attachment 4706588


I have been afraid of this possibility. Let's hope for some good news on therapies...


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> "Dozens of people who were diagnosed as recovered from coronavirus in South Korea have tested positive again for the virus after leaving quarantine, according to officials.
> 
> Korea Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (KCDC) said Monday 51 people from Daegu and the surrounding North Gyeongsang Province tested positive for COVID-19 a "relatively short time" after they were released.
> 
> The virus likely was reactivated, said KCDC Director-General Jeong Eun-kyeong, instead of the people being reinfected once they left, South Korea's Yonhap news agency reported...



This has been my concern for awhile now... would this be like shingles that could remain dormant for a time and later reactivate... Or that one can simply be reinfected easily because any immunity would be short lived.


----------



## sdkitty

went food shopping the other day......almost everyone was wearing a face covering of some sort

unfortunately on the other hand the story on the local tv news yesterday was people taking their gloves off and dropping them on the ground in the parking lots of stores ....ignorant, disgusting people.....to call them pigs would be to insult the animals


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

luckylove said:


> This has been my concern for awhile now... would this be like shingles that could remain dormant for a time and later reactivate... Or that one can simply be reinfected easily because any immunity would be short lived.



If true, this is very disappointing but makes sense. I've heard speculation that the virus may flare up again in the Fall.

Personally, I'm not hopefully about a vaccine. Not that one won't be developed, but wouldn't mutation in the virus make the vaccine less effective or even useless? It's like a game of whack-a-mole.


----------



## TC1

Who here remembers H1N1 2009? by the time there was a vaccine, most people had either recovered or died. I think we're going to have to find a treatment protocol rather than hedging bets for 18 months on a vaccine. 
I don't think they'll be able to keep a "lockdown" going much longer. Once Summer weather fully hits, you won't be able to keep people at home (IMO)


----------



## aerinha

TC1 said:


> Who here remembers H1N1 2009? by the time there was a vaccine, most people had either recovered or died. I think we're going to have to find a treatment protocol rather than hedging bets for 18 months on a vaccine.
> I don't think they'll be able to keep a "lockdown" going much longer. Once Summer weather fully hits, you won't be able to keep people at home (IMO)



Agreed. As it is on nice days I am seeing groups of Kids outside. A few are with parents and siblings which is fine, but others I know don’t share an address and are just hanging around. 

The school I work at lost a student to a bizarre combo of H1N1 and mrsa during that epidemic. The state had sent us boxes of masks, tissues, this great hand sanitizer that came out as a mist and gloves but he still caught it from his dad.


----------



## ap.

Chanbal said:


> RT-PCR can give false negative and false positive results as any experimental technique. *I hope we will have ELISA tests broadly available to detect the virus itself *and also the presence of antibodies against the virus*.* It is very important to know whether a person with mild symptoms, or even in the absence of symptoms, was previously exposed to the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain! Unfortunately, Bill Gates is likely right. We will be on the streets using masks and keeping social distance for a long period of time. I have no words to describe the damage that this virus is doing. It is highly stressful, frustrating...



The limit of detection for RT-PCR is much lower than ELISA if we run the same samples through both assays trying to detect the virus.  I suspect an ELISA would be used to detect antibodies against the virus, not the virus itself.  This test, when rolled out widely, would give us the most accurate picture of how many were infected (with or without symptoms).


----------



## hermes_lemming

"individuals who are walking outdoors should maintain a minimum of four meters (13 feet) of separation. Runners and casual bikers should try to stay at least 10 meters apart (33 feet), and fast cyclists should attempt to remain at least 20 meters (66 feet) from others using the same trails."
https://bgr.com/2020/04/09/coronavirus-outdoors-exercise-social-distancing/


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Who here remembers H1N1 2009? by the time there was a vaccine, most people had either recovered or died. I think we're going to have to find a treatment protocol rather than hedging bets for 18 months on a vaccine.
> I don't think they'll be able to keep a "lockdown" going much longer. Once Summer weather fully hits, you won't be able to keep people at home (IMO)



What treatment protocol?  There's currently no cure. And unfortunately it takes 12-18 months to make a vaccine.  I personally rather wait and make sure it's right vs injecting goodness knows what into me.

Also NYC discovered that 80% on ventilators don't make it.
https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...ors-try-reduce-use-new-york-death-rate-2020-4

And they just admitted this most likely will not go away by summer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...ther-national-academies-sciences-panel-finds/

I get that some people are antsy and going stir crazy w/ the quarantine but really, what's the alternative?

The methods we are using now is what was used during the Spanish flu " isolation, quarantine, good personal hygiene, use of disinfectants, and limitations of public gatherings"
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/1918-pandemic-h1n1.html

We're not reinventing the wheel cuz frankly we can't right now nor do we know how, despite our advancement in medicine and technology.  We're using a proven method that has served us well in the past.


----------



## sdkitty

costco is allowing all healthcare workers and law enforcement to go to the head of the line.  this is good.  however, as much as I appreciate health care workers - even those in doctors offices rather than hospitals, a huge number of the ones in doctors office are out of work.  so we're going to have a lot of people who are not on the front lines of health care going to the front of the line for shopping.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Who here remembers H1N1 2009? by the time there was a vaccine, most people had either recovered or died. I think we're going to have to find a treatment protocol rather than hedging bets for 18 months on a vaccine.
> I don't think they'll be able to keep a "lockdown" going much longer. Once *Summer weather fully hits, you won't be able to keep people at home* (IMO)


People, here are also afraid of a complete economic collapse. I can’t imagine they will comply for long either.


----------



## vilette21c

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've been having chest pains and interrupted sleep. I can't seem to stay asleep, some nights I wake up in a panic over an imaginary mistake I made at work. I started a new position in February and I've been extremely anxious and stressed since then. I've been drinking a lot more than usual also. If I do deep breathing exercises then my chest pains will go away but lately I always feel like I'm just on the brink of a panic attack. With the weather getting nice here in Minnesota, I've been able to go for walks to ease anxiety and that seems to help. I'm really looking forward to when this is over. I want to have a beer on the patio in the sunshine at my favorite restaurant.


I used to be like that but it went away when I started doing cardio. I do it before dinner then a warm shower. I also drink a glass of warm milk before bed. It helped me fall asleep and lessen my anxiety.


----------



## hermes_lemming

"If you’re able to wait to bring non-essential items into your home—or at least keep them confined to a space away from your living areas—you can be confident the germs are no longer viable, and you won’t have to disinfect it."

For example, if you just received a non-urgent package in a cardboard box, instead of wiping it down with a Clorox wipe, you could just leave it in your entryway or in your garage, wash your hands, and then just not touch it for 24 hours."

https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/sanitizing-without-chemicals-coronavirus-36743457


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> People, here are also afraid of a complete economic collapse. I can’t imagine they will comply for long either.


Unfortunately I don't see any way to prevent that at the rate we're going.


----------



## vilette21c

sdkitty said:


> costco is allowing all healthcare workers and law enforcement to go to the head of the line.  this is good.  however, as much as I appreciate health care workers - even those in doctors offices rather than hospitals, a huge number of the ones in doctors office are out of work.  so we're going to have a lot of people who are not on the front lines of health care going to the front of the line for shopping.



I think people who work at the hospital should have their groceries delivered instead of them having to come in person. This bothers me a lot considering they don't get tested on a routine basis. They might be the one spreading the virus in public.


----------



## vilette21c

If you look at the history of pandemics, it took years before a vaccine was developed or it came to that point that a lot of people died, leaving a few people behind that the virus can jump to. 

As much as I am hopeful, I feel like there will be no vaccine. The virus can mutate very fast --- it is their evolutionary mechanism to survive. The human race have to adapt until this virus dies off. Social distancing for a very long time can make that happen when the virus has no host to jump to. We have to have a system in place, change how we live if we want to survive and eradicate the virus.


----------



## momtok

i*bella said:


> Personally, I'm not hopefully about a vaccine. Not that one won't be developed, but wouldn't mutation in the virus make the vaccine less effective or even useless? It's like a game of whack-a-mole.



True, but it's already the same with the influenzas, and H1N1 is now in the yearly flu shots as well.  Personally, I'm expecting this to be the same ... you get the updated version (or best guess version) at flu shot time.  I know flu shots aren't always the most accurate, as you say 'whack-a-mole'.  But a lot of times those guesses are close enough to turn a potentially fatal case into a survivable case.


----------



## limom

momtok said:


> True, but it's already the same with the influenzas, and H1N1 is now in the yearly flu shots as well.  Personally, I'm expecting this to be the same ... you get the updated version (or best guess version) at flu shot time.  I know flu shots aren't always the most accurate, as you say 'whack-a-mole'.  But a lot of times those guesses are close enough to turn a potentially fatal case into a survivable case.


Yes and in the meantime, there will be better protocol and better hygiene.
We might come ahead and reduce the flu propagation as well.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

hermes_lemming said:


> "If you’re able to wait to bring non-essential items into your home—or at least keep them confined to a space away from your living areas—you can be confident the germs are no longer viable, and you won’t have to disinfect it."
> 
> For example, if you just received a non-urgent package in a cardboard box, instead of wiping it down with a Clorox wipe, you could just leave it in your entryway or in your garage, wash your hands, and then just not touch it for 24 hours."
> 
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/sanitizing-without-chemicals-coronavirus-36743457



That's exactly what we're doing.  We have a "quarantine line" in the garage of boxes that get delivered.  When something arrives, daughter opens doors etc for me, while I get the package, open it with my hands just to double check what it is, and then place it at the end of the line in the garage.  Then daughter opens doors and turns faucets for me while I wash.  Then I get a sharpie and go back out and mark it with something like Q 4/9, which means a box that went into quarantine on 4/9.  After about five or six days, a box is deemed safe, and I put items away.  Similar system with the mail, as it gets laid out so anyone in the home can go see what envelopes came, without touching them.  I think we finally have mother and mother-in-law doing the same situation in their homes .... they're very elderly and freak out easily, but they understand the 'system' now.  Just think everything through, and remember that time itself is a disinfectant.  It saves on the lysol and clorox wipes, as I suspect that will be an important supply to conserve over the next months.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I was confronted by an officer yesterday for being too close to my friend. We decided to go on a socially distanced walk where we remained mindful of our space the entirety of the walk. Unfortunately, this officer decided to confront us in the most condescending, aggressive way. We felt harassed and intimidated, especially since she called back up and tried to charge us with obstruction of justice since my friend was asking questions and I refused to give my details until further explanation. I understand that this a public health emergency but I cannot stay inside, by myself, isolated. The shame that comes with this social distancing thing is really unproductive. We should aim for rational, logical, compassionate approaches that don't shame people for needing exercise and socialization. I have mental health problems; if I stay indoors, by myself, isolated, there is a high probability that I will harm myself.


----------



## momtok

SakuraSakura said:


> I was confronted by an officer yesterday for being too close to my friend. We decided to go on a socially distanced walk where we remained mindful of our space the entirety of the walk. Unfortunately, this officer decided to confront us in the most condescending, aggressive way. We felt harassed and intimidated, especially since she called back up and tried to charge us with obstruction of justice since my friend was asking questions and I refused to give my details until further explanation. I understand that this a public health emergency but I cannot stay inside, by myself, isolated. The shame that comes with this social distancing thing is really unproductive. We should aim for rational, logical, compassionate approaches that don't shame people for needing exercise and socialization. I have mental health problems; if I stay indoors, by myself, isolated, there is a high probability that I will harm myself.



 

Down in York county, PA (I know there are others on here closer to York than I am, so they can correct me if I get any of this wrong), the police cited a woman for 'going for a drive'.  I'm gathering that the police stopped her?  Decided the drive was 'unnecessary'?  (The citation has now been dropped though, according to this morning's news.)  But I'll tell you, I'm certainly not taking our daughter for driving lessons right now.  Not just due to police concerns, but I can't imagine dealing with an accident during all this.


----------



## SakuraSakura

momtok said:


> Down in York county, PA (I know there's others on here closer to York than I am, so they can correct me if I get any of this wrong), they cited a woman for 'going for a drive'.  I'm gathering that the police stopped her?  Decided the drive was 'unnecessary'?  But I'll tell you, I'm certainly not taking our daughter for driving lessons right now.  Not just because I don't want to get cited, but I can't imagine dealing with an accident auto damage during this.



Every officer responds differently. Once back up rolled up, he took a long look at us then at her, giving her a confused expression. I couldn't believe the tactics she used. I highly recommend whoever is reading this to avoid police officers at this point. I wouldn't take the chance to deal with another power-tripping jerk.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*With everything that is happening in our daily lives right now, I would just like to put a little joy in our lives right now, if only briefly. If I can put a smile on your face today with these Good Friday gigs & we all remember the meaning of Easter & why we celebrate, then I'm happy to have posted this! God Bless! *

*Slightly OT! WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY! GOD BLESS YOU ALL! 








*


----------



## ladysarah

Lilybarb said:


> Link to JAMA article restating that it will take until early 2021 to mid year. https://jamanetwork.com/journals/ja...le_alert-jama&utm_content=olf&utm_term=040620


Many thanks again for a great post and I recommend to us all to read it. I can’t thank you enough for posting such great and reliable info.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I have the option to work from home and keep my regular schedule. It was slightly difficult the first week to get used to but since my company is essential, I can go to my office and work there for a few hours then go home.  Employees at my company get screened every time we come to the office building and they provide masks if you need one.

People in my area have been very good with sticking to social distancing and wearing masks while out and about.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> What treatment protocol?  There's currently no cure. And unfortunately it takes 12-18 months to make a vaccine.  I personally rather wait and make sure it's right vs injecting goodness knows what into me.
> 
> Also NYC discovered that 80% on ventilators don't make it.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...ors-try-reduce-use-new-york-death-rate-2020-4
> 
> And they just admitted this most likely will not go away by summer
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...ther-national-academies-sciences-panel-finds/
> 
> I get that some people are antsy and going stir crazy w/ the quarantine but really, what's the alternative?
> 
> The methods we are using now is what was used during the Spanish flu " isolation, quarantine, good personal hygiene, use of disinfectants, and limitations of public gatherings"
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/1918-pandemic-h1n1.html
> 
> We're not reinventing the wheel cuz frankly we can't right now nor do we know how, despite our advancement in medicine and technology.  We're using a proven method that has served us well in the past.


My post said we'd have to focus on trying to FIND a treatment protocol. I know they're working around the clock on treatment as well, not just a vaccine.


----------



## ap.

Lilybarb said:


> @hermes_lemming - thanks for posting. The testing, the pretrial, the clinical trials, more clinical trials, application, etc. take a long time to be certain they're not creating a different problem than the one they're trying to treat. We sure wouldn't want a med that was rushed for release that had to be recalled.



I don't have direct experience on vaccine development, but I'm pretty sure this one will be on an expedited development path.  It's already in the middle of Phase 1 testing for safety.  They're probably collecting blood samples to get a preview whether an immune response is being mounted.  Then I assume a large set for Phase 2/3.  Since you can't challenge (deliberately infect) the vaccinated folks, it will take time to determine whether those that mounted an immune response are protected.  Or maybe they'll have a neutralization assay...


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> My post said we'd have to focus on trying to FIND a treatment protocol. I know they're working around the clock on treatment as well, not just a vaccine.


When this first came out, over half a dozen countries claimed they found the cure.


----------



## vilette21c

If it's any indicator, we don't have a vaccine for MERS and Sars so I'm doubtful of the 18 months. Ebola was first discovered in 1976 and it was just last year when they had the first FDA approved vaccine for it. These viruses have been around longer than COVID-19. Half of coronaviruses are the common cold and we don't have a vaccine for that either. It tells you how fast they mutate. These 18-month claims of a vaccine are so politically-driven tbh.

As we encounter these viruses and survive them, it will be imprinted in our genes so our offsprings' bodies will be able to recognize it and attack it. It will take a long time for us to evolve with this virus until we are used to it.


----------



## Lilybarb

Living in GA we hear a lot about Emory University & Healthcare as well as GA Tech in their strides in medicine. My brother was first diagnosed by an Emory Research Physician for an extremely rare autoimmune disease after years of being passed from dr. to dr. I personally hold their work in extremely high esteem, & here is a report that Emory is participating in the first trials against Covid-19.
https://news.emory.edu/stories/2020/03/coronavirus_vteu_modernastart/index.html


----------



## momtok

vilette21c said:


> If it's any indicator, we don't have a vaccine for MERS and Sars so I'm doubtful of the 18 months. Ebola was first discovered in 1976 and it was just last year when they had the first FDA approved vaccine for it. These viruses have been around longer than COVID-19. Half of coronaviruses are the common cold and we don't have a vaccine for that either. It tells you how fast they mutate. These 18-month claims of a vaccine are so politically-driven tbh.
> 
> As we encounter these viruses and survive them, it will be imprinted in our genes so our offsprings' bodies will be able to recognize it and attack it. It will take a long time for us to evolve with this virus until we are used to it.



Yeah, but the development of the SARS vaccine stopped because the money wasn't there for it anymore.
Here's a sample article:
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...s-vaccine-years-ago-then-money-dried-n1150091

SARS was not as transmissible ... it killed sooner and faster, from what I recall, plus there was less, if any, asymptomatic transmission.  Additionally, back during SARS, China was not as economically developed and there was less travel to and from.  This combination of things helped SARS get under control and die out on its own.  They were working on a vaccine, but once SARS went away (again, due primarily to the reasons above), there was no more money being thrown at that vaccine.  They still have it, still 'frozen' midway in development.  As apey-grapey said above, THIS one they're going to keep throwing money at because it's not going away in the way that SARS did.  Or, as my hubby more crudely stated, ironically just about an hour ago, "This one (vaccine) they (the phama companies) will actually pay for."

Ebola, if i recall, had the same type of problem, didn't it?  (Anyone have a handy link on that one?)  That is, the money wasn't immediately there for vaccines.  Pharmaceutical companies aren't going to throw money at something unless they think they'll get at least their investment back out of it.  Shrug.  Alas, it's how the world works.  And I *think*, if I recall correctly, that this is why there's been more of a philanthropic push over the last decade or so, to create international funds to finance such vaccines, so that we don't have to rely on a pharmaceutical company's 'financial risk assessment' to decide if research continues.

(And as for MERS, I don't recall if they got very far on that vaccine, but that was even less transmissible and had an even higher death rate, so was much much easier to contain.  Even now when it occasionally pops up, it barely gets anywhere.  All of which reduces that financial incentive for a vaccine.)

So no, I think this vaccine is definitely coming.  Not just because that international funding system was set up (to cover the financial aspect), but because the pharma companies *will* see a potential profit out of this one, because it sure isn't going away on its own.


----------



## momtok

Lilybarb said:


> Living in GA we hear a lot about Emory University & Healthcare as well as GA Tech in their strides in medicine. My brother was first diagnosed by an Emory Research Physician for an extremely rare autoimmune disease after years of being passed from dr. to dr. I personally hold their work in extremely high esteem, & here is a report that Emory is participating in the first trials against Covid-19.
> https://news.emory.edu/stories/2020/03/coronavirus_vteu_modernastart/index.html



Yeah, there's also the Moderna company (in Boston I think???) that has started human trials on a vaccine recently, plus Inovio (near me, but down closer toward Philly) just started human trials at U of Penn, and ... I think it was somewhere in Kansas?  It was in the Philly Inquirer yesterday.  One of those is an RNA based vaccine, the other is DNA, but I don't remember which was which.  So that's at least three racing for something that will work.  Three in human trials.

edit:  Yeah, I just double-checked.  Inovio started their human trials a few days ago at U of Penn, and a research center in Kansas.

I'm sure vaccines will be produced out of this one (the money is there, which in all honesty is the true underlying motivator).  And there are enough companies racing for this that something, somewhere, is bound to work.  I'd bet money that years from now, this will be part of the yearly flu shot, just like H1N1 is now.  Maybe this will convince more people to get their flu shots?  (My mother-in-law is guilty on that one.  Maybe this will finally convince her.)

editing once more:
Ok, sorry, I see it now ... Emory is just part of Moderna's trials.  Moderna is the developer.  Inovio is the next developer.  So I guess it's only two that have started the human trials.  Have any pharma companies in other countries started human trials yet?  Anyone know?  There will certainly be more soon.


----------



## vilette21c

momtok said:


> Yeah, but the development of the SARS vaccine stopped because the money wasn't there for it anymore.
> Here's a sample article:
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...s-vaccine-years-ago-then-money-dried-n1150091
> 
> SARS was not as transmissible ... it killed more and faster, from what I recall, plus there was less, if any, asymptomatic transmission.  Additionally, back during SARS, China was not as economically developed and there was less travel to and from.  This combination of things helped SARS get under control and die out on its own.  They were working on a vaccine, but once SARS went away (again, due primarily to the reasons above), there was no more money being thrown at that vaccine.  They still have it, still 'frozen' midway in development.  As apey-grapey said above, THIS one they're going to keep throwing money at because it's not going away in the way that SARS did.  Or, as my hubby more crudely stated, ironically just about an hour ago, "This one (vaccine) they (the phama companies) will actually pay for."
> 
> Ebola, if i recall, had the same type of problem, didn't it?  (Anyone have a handy link on that one?)  That is, the money wasn't immediately there for vaccines.  Pharmaceutical companies aren't going to throw money at something unless they think they'll get at least their investment back out of it.  Shrug.  Alas, it's how the world works.  And I *think*, if I recall correctly, that this is why there's been more of a philanthropic push over the last decade or so, to create international funds to finance such vaccines, so that we don't have to rely on a pharmaceutical company's 'financial risk assessment' to decide if research continues.
> 
> (And as for MERS, I don't recall if they got very far on that vaccine, but that was even less transmissible and had an even higher death rate, so was much much easier to contain.  Even now when it occasionally pops up, it barely gets anywhere.  All of which reduces that financial incentive for a vaccine.)
> 
> So no, I think this vaccine is definitely coming.  Not just because that international funding system was set up (to cover the financial aspect), but because the pharma companies *will* see a potential profit out of this one, because it sure isn't going away on its own.



I have to disagree. 18 months is highly optimistic---nothing wrong with that. You can throw as much money at the problem as you want but everything takes time like genetically producing mice that can carry the disease. All of these take time. Repeating every step 100x takes time. I wouldn't want to be the first in line for that vaccine considering you don't know what the long term side effects will be then the cure will be worse than the problem. From the article you cited, even Fauci is doubtful and cautious:

"Early efforts to develop a SARS vaccine in animal trials were plagued by a phenomenon known as "vaccine-induced enhancement," in which recipients exhibit worse symptoms after being injected — something Fauci said researchers must be mindful of as they work to quickly develop a vaccine to protect against COVID-19."

Tbh, social distancing will help tremendously if we all just buckle down. The Bubonic plague and the 1918 Flu pandemic taught that lesson when everyone avoided each other or died, and the virus ran out of hosts to jump to. Sometimes the best solution is the simplest one.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

vilette21c said:


> I have to disagree, 18 months is highly optimistic. Nothing wrong with that. You can throw as much money at the problem as you want but everything takes time like genetically producing mice that can carry the disease. All of these take time. Repeating every step 100x takes time. I wouldn't want to be the first in line for that vaccine considering you don't know what the long term side effects will be then the cure will be worse than the problem. From the article you cited, even Fauci is doubtful and cautious:
> 
> "Early efforts to develop a SARS vaccine in animal trials were plagued by a phenomenon known as "vaccine-induced enhancement," in which recipients exhibit worse symptoms after being injected — something Fauci said researchers must be mindful of as they work to quickly develop a vaccine to protect against COVID-19."



Oh no, I know 18 months is highly optimistic.  I agree with that.  And I know the timeline is not a function of the money in this particular case.  (Although I do think they'll be pulling out as many stops as they can in this case --- regarding time that is.  What that will, or won't do to the timeline is un.  They'll certainly go through all three phases though.  Have to, if only for safety.  I know, and agree with that completely.)

My point was regarding why those SARS and MERS vaccines never got completed.  It wasn't because they couldn't come up with a vaccine for a coronavirus, and it wasn't because they couldn't do it in 18 months or less.  It was because the money wasn't there.  Pharma companies don't (and didn't) want to throw money at a vaccine that they did not think would be widely used and therefore profitable.  So that coronavirus vaccine, originally prompted after the original SARS, got put away and literally frozen.  To be honest, this was discussed multiple times on the news over the last few months, sometimes with that developer himself expressing exasperation over the financial hurdle.
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/01/31/coronavirus-vaccine-missed-chance-109709
"The two scientists from the Texas Children’s Hospital Center for Vaccine Development had developed the vaccine against another coronavirus, SARS — but that epidemic ended before their vaccine was ready. And once the crisis was over, most of their funding dried up."

According to them, it was the funding.  As most things are in this world.


----------



## vilette21c

momtok said:


> Oh no, I know 18 months is highly optimistic.  I agree with that.  And I know the timeline is not a function of the money in this particular case.  (Although I do think they'll be pulling out as many stops as they can in this case --- regarding time that is.  What that will, or won't do to the timeline is un.  They'll certainly go through all three phases though.  Have to, if only for safety.  I know, and agree with that completely.)
> 
> My point was regarding why those SARS and MERS vaccines never got completed.  It wasn't because they couldn't come up with a vaccine for a coronavirus, and it wasn't because they couldn't do it in 18 months or less.  It was because the money wasn't there.  Pharma companies don't (and didn't) want to throw money at a vaccine that they did not think would be widely used and therefore profitable.  So that coronavirus vaccine, originally prompted after the original SARS, got put away and literally frozen.  To be honest, this was discussed multiple times on the news over the last few months, sometimes with that developer himself expressing exasperation over the financial hurdle.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/01/31/coronavirus-vaccine-missed-chance-109709
> "The two scientists from the Texas Children’s Hospital Center for Vaccine Development had developed the vaccine against another coronavirus, SARS — but that epidemic ended before their vaccine was ready. And once the crisis was over, most of their funding dried up."
> 
> According to them, it was the money.  As most things are in this world.



Sigh. I hope so. I'm not letting my guard down, I'm scared of the second wave. I was listening to NPR and a top  epidemiologist is scared that this virus will come back with a vengeance. She said it will likely come back in November. If the virus mutates, then it will further delay the vaccine.


----------



## ap.

vilette21c said:


> If it's any indicator, we don't have a vaccine for MERS and Sars so I'm doubtful of the 18 months. Ebola was first discovered in 1976 and it was just last year when they had the first FDA approved vaccine for it. These viruses have been around longer than COVID-19. Half of coronaviruses are the common cold and we don't have a vaccine for that either. It tells you how fast they mutate. These 18-month claims of a vaccine are so politically-driven tbh.
> 
> As we encounter these viruses and survive them, it will be imprinted in our genes so our offsprings' bodies will be able to recognize it and attack it. It will take a long time for us to evolve with this virus until we are used to it.



I do wonder what happened to the SARS-CoV vaccine and why they didn't try to use it considering a near 90% similarity to SARS-CoV-2.  If none of the candidates were effective, then I agree with you, we may not get one for SARS-CoV-2.  



vilette21c said:


> I have to disagree. 18 months is highly optimistic---nothing wrong with that. You can throw as much money at the problem as you want but everything takes time like genetically producing mice that can carry the disease. All of these take time. Repeating every step 100x takes time. I wouldn't want to be the first in line for that vaccine considering you don't know what the long term side effects will be then the cure will be worse than the problem. From the article you cited, even Fauci is doubtful and cautious:
> 
> "Early efforts to develop a SARS vaccine in animal trials were plagued by a phenomenon known as "vaccine-induced enhancement," in which recipients exhibit worse symptoms after being injected — something Fauci said researchers must be mindful of as they work to quickly develop a vaccine to protect against COVID-19."
> 
> Tbh, social distancing will help tremendously if we all just buckle down. The Bubonic plague and the 1918 Flu pandemic taught that lesson when everyone avoided each other or died, and the virus ran out of hosts to jump to. Sometimes the best solution is the simplest one.



IIRC, they are doing animal studies and clinical trials at the same time in an effort to speed up the development cycle of the coronavirus vaccine.  It's the only way they can possibly be dosing healthy subjects now.


----------



## momtok

vilette21c said:


> Sigh. I hope so. I'm not letting my guard down, *I'm scared of the second wave.* I was listening to NPR and a top  epidemiologist is scared that this virus will come back with a vengeance. She said it will likely come back in November. If the virus mutates, then it will further delay the vaccine.



Again, I agree.  I'm terrified of a second wave.  I'm at least hoping they'll have the rapid tests in the clinics and doctors' offices by then.  Like most people, I don't go to the doctor for a 'cold' unless it's already gone into an ear infection (most likely in my case), or become quite bad in my lungs.  Now (or rather, this autumn) ... what, you get the start of a cold and run to the clinic for a rapid test?? 

I'm just really hoping that even if a vaccine isn't perfect, it's at least a help in the way the flu shots are.  Even if they have to keep guessing at it each year.  That would still be a lot better than nothing.  (And maybe my 90 year old mother-in-law would *finally* be willing to get her flu shot.)


----------



## Lilybarb

momtok said:


> Yeah, there's also the Moderna company (in Boston I think???) that has started human trials on a vaccine recently, plus Inovio (near me, but down closer toward Philly) just started human trials at U of Penn, and ... I think it was somewhere in Kansas?  It was in the Philly Inquirer yesterday.  One of those is an RNA based vaccine, the other is DNA, but I don't remember which was which.  So that's at least three racing for something that will work.  Three in human trials.
> 
> edit:  Yeah, I just double-checked.  Inovio started their human trials a few days ago at U of Penn, and a research center in Kansas.
> 
> I'm sure vaccines will be produced out of this one (the money is there, which in all honesty is the true underlying motivator).  And there are enough companies racing for this that something, somewhere, is bound to work.  I'd bet money that years from now, this will be part of the yearly flu shot, just like H1N1 is now.  Maybe this will convince more people to get their flu shots?  (My mother-in-law is guilty on that one.  Maybe this will finally convince her.)
> 
> editing once more:
> Ok, sorry, I see it now ... Emory is just part of Moderna's trials.  Moderna is the developer.  Inovio is the next developer.  So I guess it's only two that have started the human trials.  Have any pharma companies in other countries started human trials yet?  Anyone know?  There will certainly be more soon.


With the major difference being Moderna & Invio are pharmaceutical companies. Emory provides research, education and care. Great minds there not money motivated.


----------



## momtok

Lilybarb said:


> With the major difference being Moderna & Invio are pharmaceutical companies. Emory provides research, education and care. Great minds there not money motivated.



(Deleted my original question because I realized that I simply had missed the answer in the article.)

So Moderna is testing their vaccine through a Kaiser Research Institute in Seattle (started phase 1 there on March 16, wow that's fast!), and now Emory.
And Inovio is testing theirs at U of Penn med school, and a research center in Kansas.

Well good, I'm glad both companies are going for it.


----------



## Lilybarb

NIH (National Institutes of Health) info on funding, plus much more, for those interested. 
I know I rely on out of the norm sites (JAMA, NIH, Science Direct, etc.) for information but I've always been suspicious of Fox, CNN, & local news stations all competing for ratings. 
https://www.nih.gov/news-events


----------



## vilette21c

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200407/parasite-drug-shows-early-promise-against-covid-19

My dog takes Ivermectin (Heartgard) to prevent heartworms. I think it makes sense since coronaviruses came from animals. I hope this points us in the right direction in understanding this virus. One thing that also struck me is that there are animals who don't get infected by covid-19. It might be worthwhile to know why.


----------



## limom

There are 78 labos looking for a vaccine and 5 are already in the trial phase.
There are three major pharma companies involved Sanofi, J J, Regeneron, some small Biotechs such as Moderna.
It is a race for the vaccine which makes me hopeful that one of them will succeed
The will, the expertise and the financement are here.
Also since  it is being fast tracked worldwide, there will be a breakthrough, imho.
Plus, who knows what the Chinese and the Koreans are doing ATM, they might have something cooking as well...


----------



## Lilybarb

Spreading nightmare.

https://api-nationalgeographic-com....errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## Monaliceke

Rouge H said:


> It’s impacted my life greatly. After several weeks of feeling poorly I’ve been ordered by my Doctor to be tested. I will await the results in about three-five days.


I wish you well. Take care!


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> I wish you well. Take care!


It sounds hopeful that you have been feeling poorly for several weeks but have managed to fight it off.


----------



## pixiejenna

My work has now implemented health screening for employees at the start of shift, I get why but I feel like health screening for customers would be more effective lol. We actually received a 2 page letter and card from a customer for our employee who’s covid positive they even included $20 for the employee. It’s probably the nicest and kindest thing we’ve seen in the past month and a half. 

I saw the article about the zoo infection which is sad to know that we can transfer it to cats I have 2. I yelled at my dad for getting the mail and then petting one of our cats. I told him he has to wash his hands after touching the mail because he can transfer it to the fur babies. I also ran a few errands yesterday after work because I had my mask from work on, getting maximum use out of it lol. I was really disappointed that the two stores I went too virtually none of the employees had masks. The few who did had home-made ones which aren’t really effective and just 2 who had home provided Home Depot masks. I know that masks are in short supply but at this point I consider it PPE for people who are exposed to the public.


----------



## jblended

I'm immuno-compromised and am currently caring for someone who is also in the highly vulnerable category. Up until now, I was taking all necessary precautions and this wasn't impacting my life that greatly because I had made peace with this new 'normal' and have had experience with being so ill that I've had to isolate. Overall, I've been able to remain calm and just carry on with self-isolating and being sensible.

However, at a follow-up appointment with my doctor an hour ago, someone was chatting away with me in the waiting room and said he had Covid and was recovered. I feel like the rug has been pulled from under my feet.
He wore no mask and no gloves, presumably he feels he has antibodies and is safe (I so wish he had worn a mask as a precaution). He stood maybe 2 feet away from me and we could not distance further because of the cramped space. I left the waiting room after he said this, but was already around him for a few minutes as he chatted about his life and his work.

Now I'm beyond anxious. I sanitize my hands all the time, I was wearing gloves and a mask, and I hopped right into a shower after my appointment (during which I was told I was to strictly quarantine for the next month because I would likely not make it through).
I'm not just anxious about catching it, I am acutely aware that I'm a literal carer for my mother who is in her 70s and is just recovering from emergency surgery herself. I cannot isolate myself from her as she is in the early stages of recovery and is in need of assistance. If I infected her, I would not be able to live with myself.
Google is not offering up any useful info on whether patients who have recovered could still be infectious to others, so I'm at a loss for what to do. For the first time since this mess started, I feel like I am unable to adapt to the reality of it.


----------



## Deleted 698298

jblended said:


> I'm immuno-compromised and am currently caring for someone who is also in the highly vulnerable category. Up until now, I was taking all necessary precautions and this wasn't impacting my life that greatly because I had made peace with this new 'normal' and have had experience with being so ill that I've had to isolate. Overall, I've been able to remain calm and just carry on with self-isolating and being sensible.
> 
> However, at a follow-up appointment with my doctor an hour ago, someone was chatting away with me in the waiting room and said he had Covid and was recovered. I feel like the rug has been pulled from under my feet.
> He wore no mask and no gloves, presumably he feels he has antibodies and is safe (I so wish he had worn a mask as a precaution). He stood maybe 2 feet away from me and we could not distance further because of the cramped space. I left the waiting room after he said this, but was already around him for a few minutes as he chatted about his life and his work.
> 
> Now I'm beyond anxious. I sanitize my hands all the time, I was wearing gloves and a mask, and I hopped right into a shower after my appointment (during which I was told I was to strictly quarantine for the next month because I would likely not make it through).
> I'm not just anxious about catching it, I am acutely aware that I'm a literal carer for my mother who is in her 70s and is just recovering from emergency surgery herself. I cannot isolate myself from her as she is in the early stages of recovery and is in need of assistance. If I infected her, I would not be able to live with myself.
> Google is not offering up any useful info on whether patients who have recovered could still be infectious to others, so I'm at a loss for what to do. For the first time since this mess started, I feel like I am unable to adapt to the reality of it.


I’m sorry to hear that you’re going through tougher time. If you were wearing protective equipment you will be fine, you won’t pass it either. A shower right after was a good precaution too. Laundering clothes after going out, especially medical appointments/hospitals is also important. We release droplets when speaking so it’s important to keep distance. Please don’t feel awkward doing that. Staying away from people/not chatting might appear rude but we’re in different, scarier times now. One needs to take whatever precautions to stay safe. Even if it means not talking and walking away from people. This will pass.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

Consumer2much said:


> I’m sorry to hear that you’re going through tougher time. If you were wearing protective equipment you will be fine, you won’t pass it either. A shower right after was a good precaution too. Laundering clothes after going out, especially medical appointments/hospitals is also important. We release droplets when speaking so it’s important to keep distance. Please don’t feel awkward doing that. Staying away from people/not chatting might appear rude but we’re in different, scarier times now. One needs to take whatever precautions to stay safe. Even if it means not talking and walking away from people. This will pass.



Thanks for the reassurance, every little bit of support helps. 
I started calming down as soon as I posted that; I guess I needed to vent. 

I believe that he can't infect others because he has antibodies now, but it just felt like an unnecessary risk and left me frazzled. I'm feeling calmer by the minute though, knowing that I wore my mask and walked away at the first opportunity, and that there is nothing at this point that is in my control. It was nice to chat to another human being as I've been isolated for longer than most (just by chance due to requiring surgery at the start of the year), so I'll take that as a positive. In the immediate future, I will have to be more curt as you suggest, and not put myself in that situation again- at least until I'm sure my mother is more stable and I would not be putting her life in jeopardy.

I routinely strip down and wash my clothing as soon as I enter my flat, shower and also disinfect anything I was carrying (debit card, keys, my bag if I was carrying one, any groceries). There's nothing more that I can do so I'm letting it go and hopefully everything will work out fine.

Thank you.


----------



## arnott

Saw this sign outside today:


----------



## Clearblueskies

jblended said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, every little bit of support helps.
> I started calming down as soon as I posted that; I guess I needed to vent.
> 
> I believe that he can't infect others because he has antibodies now, but it just felt like an unnecessary risk and left me frazzled. I'm feeling calmer by the minute though, knowing that I wore my mask and walked away at the first opportunity, and that there is nothing at this point that is in my control. It was nice to chat to another human being as I've been isolated for longer than most (just by chance due to requiring surgery at the start of the year), so I'll take that as a positive. In the immediate future, I will have to be more curt as you suggest, and not put myself in that situation again- at least until I'm sure my mother is more stable and I would not be putting her life in jeopardy.
> 
> I routinely strip down and wash my clothing as soon as I enter my flat, shower and also disinfect anything I was carrying (debit card, keys, my bag if I was carrying one, any groceries). There's nothing more that I can do so I'm letting it go and hopefully everything will work out fine.
> 
> Thank you.


I’ve had some *is this the idiot that’s going to give me the virus* moments.  Courtesy of mindless joggers and cyclists for the most part, and it’s certainly stressful.  Just keep on doing your best (as you are) and try not to worry about those things outside your control.  It’s as much as any of us can do.


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> I'm immuno-compromised and am currently caring for someone who is also in the highly vulnerable category. Up until now, I was taking all necessary precautions and this wasn't impacting my life that greatly because I had made peace with this new 'normal' and have had experience with being so ill that I've had to isolate. Overall, I've been able to remain calm and just carry on with self-isolating and being sensible.
> 
> However, at a follow-up appointment with my doctor an hour ago, someone was chatting away with me in the waiting room and said he had Covid and was recovered. I feel like the rug has been pulled from under my feet.
> He wore no mask and no gloves, presumably he feels he has antibodies and is safe (I so wish he had worn a mask as a precaution). He stood maybe 2 feet away from me and we could not distance further because of the cramped space. I left the waiting room after he said this, but was already around him for a few minutes as he chatted about his life and his work.
> 
> Now I'm beyond anxious. I sanitize my hands all the time, I was wearing gloves and a mask, and I hopped right into a shower after my appointment (during which I was told I was to strictly quarantine for the next month because I would likely not make it through).
> I'm not just anxious about catching it, I am acutely aware that I'm a literal carer for my mother who is in her 70s and is just recovering from emergency surgery herself. I cannot isolate myself from her as she is in the early stages of recovery and is in need of assistance. If I infected her, I would not be able to live with myself.
> Google is not offering up any useful info on whether patients who have recovered could still be infectious to others, so I'm at a loss for what to do. For the first time since this mess started, I feel like I am unable to adapt to the reality of it.


If the person indeed was tested for antibodies and had them, that is as safe as it gets... You are much more at risk with a non symptomatic person who doesn’t know they are positive.

There has been some recent studies concluding that the contagion is far and large air borne, and that the virus surviving in surfaces would not translate in that being a significant contagion path, aside places where there is a big virus load (like hospitals). Not a reason to be less careful, but to manage anxiety it may be good to know.


----------



## Corneto

jblended said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, every little bit of support helps.
> I started calming down as soon as I posted that; I guess I needed to vent.
> 
> I believe that he can't infect others because he has antibodies now, but it just felt like an unnecessary risk and left me frazzled. I'm feeling calmer by the minute though, knowing that I wore my mask and walked away at the first opportunity, and that there is nothing at this point that is in my control. It was nice to chat to another human being as I've been isolated for longer than most (just by chance due to requiring surgery at the start of the year), so I'll take that as a positive. In the immediate future, I will have to be more curt as you suggest, and not put myself in that situation again- at least until I'm sure my mother is more stable and I would not be putting her life in jeopardy.
> 
> I routinely strip down and wash my clothing as soon as I enter my flat, shower and also disinfect anything I was carrying (debit card, keys, my bag if I was carrying one, any groceries). There's nothing more that I can do so I'm letting it go and hopefully everything will work out fine.
> 
> Thank you.



So first of all, yes you did everything you could do. And shouldering the additional responsibility of being a caregiver for your mother just heightens the tension you must feel/have felt. I hope you truly are letting it go (easier said than done) for your own peace of mind.

It seems inconceivable that our lives could have changed so much so quickly. I was in NYC in late February and this was not top of mind. I think about it now (through the airports, into and out of the cabs, elevator buttons in the hotel, eating out, etc.) and shudder because this must have been just on the brink of the outbreak. No idea.

It’s going to take some time to redefine how we interact socially with each other. Leaving your home is now a stressful activity. Then you get outside and everybody’s wearing a mask, head down, and you realize you’re doing exactly the same thing. And it’s going to be this way for some time.

I encourage everyone to go easy on themselves while navigating this situation. It’s jarring to have so many foundational aspects of our lives severed simultaneously. Add to that the ambiguity that surrounds the virus (how do you catch it ? How long does it last? To mask or not to mask... etc.) and it’s a wonder we’re not all out howling at the moon - at a socially correct distance from one another.

I’ve been talking myself off the ledge by focusing on my blessings - seriously - because this has highlighted what’s really a priority and what’s not when you’re talking about survival. I’m not getting all misty about it, but it does give you some perspective.

And, lest you think me noble, it will also tell you a lot about yourself. I had to go out yesterday and before I was even in my car I was *****ing and moaning about how uncomfortable the mask is and how it fogs up your glasses and I keep having to adjust it and blah blah - and then I thought about all the health care workers and others out there who in addition to risking life and limb also do so under the most uncomfortable of circumstances in layers of PPE’s. And then I felt petty.

I send all of you whatever energy you need to get through this.


----------



## jblended

Clearblueskies said:


> I’ve had some *is this the idiot that’s going to give me the virus* moments.  Courtesy of mindless joggers and cyclists for the most part, and it’s certainly stressful.  Just keep on doing your best (as you are) and try not to worry about those things outside your control.  It’s as much as any of us can do.





doni said:


> If the person indeed was tested for antibodies and had them, that is as safe as it gets... You are much more at risk with a non symptomatic person who doesn’t know they are positive.
> 
> There has been some recent studies concluding that the contagion is far and large air borne, and that the virus surviving in surfaces would not translate in that being a significant contagion path, aside places where there is a big virus load (like hospitals). Not a reason to be less careful, but to manage anxiety it may be good to know.





Corneto said:


> So first of all, yes you did everything you could do. And shouldering the additional responsibility of being a caregiver for your mother just heightens the tension you must feel/have felt. I hope you truly are letting it go (easier said than done) for your own peace of mind.
> 
> It seems inconceivable that our lives could have changed so much so quickly. I was in NYC in late February and this was not top of mind. I think about it now (through the airports, into and out of the cabs, elevator buttons in the hotel, eating out, etc.) and shudder because this must have been just on the brink of the outbreak. No idea.
> 
> It’s going to take some time to redefine how we interact socially with each other. Leaving your home is now a stressful activity. Then you get outside and everybody’s wearing a mask, head down, and you realize you’re doing exactly the same thing. And it’s going to be this way for some time.
> 
> I encourage everyone to go easy on themselves while navigating this situation. It’s jarring to have so many foundational aspects of our lives severed simultaneously. Add to that the ambiguity that surrounds the virus (how do you catch it ? How long does it last? To mask or not to mask... etc.) and it’s a wonder we’re not all out howling at the moon - at a socially correct distance from one another.
> 
> I’ve been talking myself off the ledge by focusing on my blessings - seriously - because this has highlighted what’s really a priority and what’s not when you’re talking about survival. I’m not getting all misty about it, but it does give you some perspective.
> 
> And, lest you think me noble, it will also tell you a lot about yourself. I had to go out yesterday and before I was even in my car I was *****ing and moaning about how uncomfortable the mask is and how it fogs up your glasses and I keep having to adjust it and blah blah - and then I thought about all the health care workers and others out there who in addition to risking life and limb also do so under the most uncomfortable of circumstances in layers of PPE’s. And then I felt petty.
> 
> I send all of you whatever energy you need to get through this.



Thanks to you all. I keep posting about how supportive and helpful this community is, but my words don't do it justice. You guys are all amazing and I love how everyone rallies on these forums to uplift others. It really isn't like this on other boards; every day I grow even more grateful to experience the support, friendliness, humour and willingness to share knowledge on here.


----------



## morgan20

I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone


----------



## morgan20

So the answer to the question is it has hugely impacted to my life, on a social aspect.  But I am thankful I have my health (touch wood) and my job.


----------



## jblended

I'm so sorry for your loss @morgan20. That is devastating.


----------



## Purseloco

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone


 So sorry for your loss.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@jblended that was totally unsettling (and unfair of him) so I completely understand your concern but I agree it sounds like you took all the precautions possible which is all anyone of us can do. I am sure you are also extra stressed being a caretaker as well. I have had many moment of anxiety (especially in the middle of the night) and hope you are feeling better now.  It does help to vent and we are all here to listen!

@morgan20 I am so very sorry, that is just tragic. 

We have had several deaths in our community, including a parent of young children that is just heartbreaking, so I am finding myself enraged when I hear stories of anyone ignoring expert advice. Please stay the **** home.

I believe a vaccine is going to take a long time so am just hoping at the very least the US is able to catch up to other countries in testing. I was talking to a friend in another country yesterday and listening (jealously) to how well her government has handled this crisis. We realized most of the leaders that have done well so far seem to be women!


----------



## momtok

Corneto said:


> So first of all, yes you did everything you could do. And shouldering the additional responsibility of being a caregiver for your mother just heightens the tension you must feel/have felt. I hope you truly are letting it go (easier said than done) for your own peace of mind.
> 
> It seems inconceivable that our lives could have changed so much so quickly. I was in NYC in late February and this was not top of mind. I think about it now (through the airports, into and out of the cabs, elevator buttons in the hotel, eating out, etc.) and shudder because this must have been just on the brink of the outbreak. No idea.
> 
> It’s going to take some time to redefine how we interact socially with each other. Leaving your home is now a stressful activity. Then you get outside and everybody’s wearing a mask, head down, and you realize you’re doing exactly the same thing. And it’s going to be this way for some time.
> 
> I encourage everyone to go easy on themselves while navigating this situation. It’s jarring to have so many foundational aspects of our lives severed simultaneously. Add to that the ambiguity that surrounds the virus (how do you catch it ? How long does it last? To mask or not to mask... etc.) and it’s a wonder we’re not all out howling at the moon - at a socially correct distance from one another.
> 
> I’ve been talking myself off the ledge by focusing on my blessings - seriously - because this has highlighted what’s really a priority and what’s not when you’re talking about survival. I’m not getting all misty about it, but it does give you some perspective.
> 
> And, lest you think me noble, it will also tell you a lot about yourself. I had to go out yesterday and before I was even in my car I was *****ing and moaning about how uncomfortable the mask is and how it fogs up your glasses and I keep having to adjust it and blah blah - and then I thought about all the health care workers and others out there who in addition to risking life and limb also do so under the most uncomfortable of circumstances in layers of PPE’s. And then I felt petty.
> 
> I send all of you whatever energy you need to get through this.



WONDERFUL post.  I mean that.  Including the parts about being in NYC, and howling at the moon.  

(And I wanted to suggest wearing your glasses just a tiny bit further down your nose than usual.  It seems to let the steam escape up and out easier without causing fog.  That is one of the few issues I fortuitously had some practice in before this nightmare, as we have birds and I've long worn a cloth mask while blowing shells out of the seed treats they get.  I remember it taking me quite some tries to figure out the best glasses placement, but for me at least, it seems to be just a fraction of an inch further down my nose.  And then I can sometimes actually feel the warm breath escaping past my eyebrows.  Just  thought.)


----------



## momtok

I've had some way-out-there nightmares since .... well honestly, it's been since first watching this break out in China.   Insomnia, stress, we're probably all doing the same drill.

This morning I woke up while arguing with the head of our Sunday School regarding Vacation Bible School.  (I've been a sunday school and vbs teacher for years now, pre-K level which I love, but you can imagine the sneezing and coughing and snot.  And I usually have a pack of 10 or eleven during vbs ... it's a big vbs program with plenty of tiny little laughing, running, vectors for germ transmission.)

In the dream, we were having vbs (which is scheduled for June and I'm currently hoping will be canceled, since the Gov. closed down schools right through to the normal end of the school year in mid June).  First I was angsting over whether or not I should call the police to shut the horror down, then I discovered that one of the kids had a policeman father who was actually out-back worrying more about a dog that was sitting on a grate and somehow violating some crazy healthcode.  Then I was fretting over where my daughter had currently herded our pack of kids, and **finally**, I woke up as I was adamantly telling our fearless leader (as I playfully refer to our director), that this was insane, and that if she hadn't caused at least one infection yet, she would by the end of the morning.  ... That no one was wearing masks, that I'd been coughed on, 'talked on', and that there was no telling how many would get sick from this.  Then I very excitedly ended with, 'You know how I always tell my three-year-olds that God loves us all, and that's why he wants us to be nice to each other ... well how the H*LL are these kids going interpret 'being nice', with going home and infecting their parents???'

Then I woke up.
And we start another day of this.  Sigh.


----------



## luckylove

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone



So sorry for your loss, Morgan... It's very tough when those we care about are taken way too soon. Sending u virtual hugs!


----------



## michellem

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm immuno-compromised and am currently caring for someone who is also in the highly vulnerable category. Up until now, I was taking all necessary precautions and this wasn't impacting my life that greatly because I had made peace with this new 'normal' and have had experience with being so ill that I've had to isolate. Overall, I've been able to remain calm and just carry on with self-isolating and being sensible.
> 
> However, at a follow-up appointment with my doctor an hour ago, someone was chatting away with me in the waiting room and said he had Covid and was recovered. I feel like the rug has been pulled from under my feet.
> He wore no mask and no gloves, presumably he feels he has antibodies and is safe (I so wish he had worn a mask as a precaution). He stood maybe 2 feet away from me and we could not distance further because of the cramped space. I left the waiting room after he said this, but was already around him for a few minutes as he chatted about his life and his work.
> 
> Now I'm beyond anxious. I sanitize my hands all the time, I was wearing gloves and a mask, and I hopped right into a shower after my appointment (during which I was told I was to strictly quarantine for the next month because I would likely not make it through).
> I'm not just anxious about catching it, I am acutely aware that I'm a literal carer for my mother who is in her 70s and is just recovering from emergency surgery herself. I cannot isolate myself from her as she is in the early stages of recovery and is in need of assistance. If I infected her, I would not be able to live with myself.
> Google is not offering up any useful info on whether patients who have recovered could still be infectious to others, so I'm at a loss for what to do. For the first time since this mess started, I feel like I am unable to adapt to the reality of it.


I don't consider myself to be a germaphobe but I've never felt comfortable sitting next to people in a doctor's waiting room, knowing that the people around me are likely to be sick. I always pick the chair that is farthest away from others. I don't understand why this doctor hadn't implemented any covid-19 precautions in his office. Shouldn't the chairs have been placed 6 feet apart? I understand that most waiting rooms are too small to allow for much seating with this distance, but still I think it is irresponsible for the doctor to allow his patients to sit so close. Our doctors have sent us emails telling us how they were making appointments safer. One method is to allow you to stay in your car until it was time for you to be seen. Another is to allow phone or video call appointments. DH had his last doctor's appointment over the phone. It wasn't ideal as the doctor couldn't take his vitals, but it was a lot safer.

I'm so sorry you have to deal with the worry now. Please realize that the chance you've been infected by someone who recovered is likely to be very small. You did everything you could after the fact.


morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SWlife

sdkitty said:


> so who (here in the US) is self-quaranteening?  we are still going to stores, restaurants, bars (schools are closed though)
> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home if I don't have to


Our restaurants have been closed down for about 3 weeks, can order food from them and pick up curbside though. ( in Georgia in the US)


----------



## pixiejenna

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arnott

I just had a dream that social distancing rules were lifted and it was back to business as usual at this Chinese Restaurant I went to for my "last meal".   This was on taken on March 16, the last time I ate at a restaurant and the day before most of the stores here closed!  At the time we had no idea that everything was going to close the next day!   So this was the last time things were normal.


----------



## Corneto

momtok said:


> WONDERFUL post.  I mean that.  Including the parts about being in NYC, and howling at the moon.
> 
> (And I wanted to suggest wearing your glasses just a tiny bit further down your nose than usual.  It seems to let the steam escape up and out easier without causing fog.  That is one of the few issues I fortuitously had some practice in before this nightmare, as we have birds and I've long worn a cloth mask while blowing shells out of the seed treats they get.  I remember it taking me quite some tries to figure out the best glasses placement, but for me at least, it seems to be just a fraction of an inch further down my nose.  And then I can sometimes actually feel the warm breath escaping past my eyebrows.  Just  thought.)



Okay I tried it and it works!
Thanks and take care.


----------



## Catbird9

Masks are the new normal. My local grocery store (rural California) is now requiring all customers to wear face coverings. The employees have already been wearing them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lilybarb

I read a story today regarding the coming shortage of opioids needed for those in need of respirators, which will handicap our medical community even further. Well, that link led to another and another (you know how that goes) and I realized no where had I seen what type of Covid-19 vaccine might come in the future i.e. dead or live. Being on a number of biologics over recent years and currently on one, I have been told by my specialists that the immunosuppressed are not candidates for any live vaccines.  
The Anti-Vaxxers (organized groups against vaccinations) are already making noise too.
For those interested, this link explains different types of vaccines. 
https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...develop-a-safe-effective-coronavirus-vaccine/


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> I just had a dream that social distancing rules were lifted and it was back to business as usual at this Chinese Restaurant I went to for my "last meal".   This was on taken on March 16, the last time I ate at a restaurant and the day before most of the stores here closed!  At the time we had no idea that everything was going to close the next day!   So this was the last time things were normal.


That looks sooo good. May I ask what it is called?


----------



## arnott

Catbird9 said:


> Masks are the new normal. My local grocery store (rural California) is now requiring all customers to wear face coverings. The employees have already been wearing them for a couple of weeks.



So what if you don't have one and can't find any in store?    No groceries for you?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

arnott said:


> So what if you don't have one and can't find any in store?    No groceries for you?


You can use a scarf or a bandana. You just have to cover your mouth and nose.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> That looks sooo good. May I ask what it is called?



Alaskan King Crab!  






You buy one and it's cooked 2 different ways.  Here is the other way:






And then they put Fried Rice in the head mixed with bits of the Crab meat:


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> So what if you don't have one and can't find any in store?    No groceries for you?


My DD showed me a way to make a simple mask with a paper towel,  2 rubber bands, and staples. I'll link a YouTube video.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Alaskan King Crab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy one and it's cooked 2 different ways.  Here is the other way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then they put Fried Rice in the head mixed with bits of the Crab meat:


Thank you. 
But what is on top of the crabs from your first post?


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> But what is on top of the crabs from your first post?



Garlic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Garlic!


Ahhhh. Now it seems even more delish !!!
And now that we have to social distance,  I don't have to worry about garlic breath!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD showed me a way to make a simple mask with a paper towel,  2 rubber bands, and staples. I'll link a YouTube video.



Dr. Sanjay Gupta from CNN shows how make one with a bandana and large hair bands (I used thin rubber bands) and it was perfect!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Dr. Sanjay Gupta from CNN shows how make one with a bandana and large hair bands (I used thin rubber bands) and it was perfect!!!


And if one doesn't have a bandana, one can cut up an old shirt as well, or an old sheet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is another video.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Masks are the new normal. My local grocery store (rural California) is now requiring all customers to wear face coverings. The employees have already been wearing them for a couple of weeks.


The Gov of NJ just required all employees and shoppers at grocery stores to use them ( and for grocery stores to limit the number of shoppers) . I just did a Trader Joe’s run ( and props to them, they were limiting the # of shoppers weeks ago) and they had signage that stated masks must be worn. My homemade mask worked just fine. Look up Dr. Gupta on CNN.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> And if one doesn't have a bandana, one can cut up an old shirt as well, or an old sheet.


And I have a bunch of cloth dinner napkins that look just about right too.


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> I'm immuno-compromised and am currently caring for someone who is also in the highly vulnerable category. Up until now, I was taking all necessary precautions and this wasn't impacting my life that greatly because I had made peace with this new 'normal' and have had experience with being so ill that I've had to isolate. Overall, I've been able to remain calm and just carry on with self-isolating and being sensible.
> 
> However, at a follow-up appointment with my doctor an hour ago, someone was chatting away with me in the waiting room and said he had Covid and was recovered. I feel like the rug has been pulled from under my feet.
> He wore no mask and no gloves, presumably he feels he has antibodies and is safe (I so wish he had worn a mask as a precaution). He stood maybe 2 feet away from me and we could not distance further because of the cramped space. I left the waiting room after he said this, but was already around him for a few minutes as he chatted about his life and his work.
> 
> Now I'm beyond anxious. I sanitize my hands all the time, I was wearing gloves and a mask, and I hopped right into a shower after my appointment (during which I was told I was to strictly quarantine for the next month because I would likely not make it through).
> I'm not just anxious about catching it, I am acutely aware that I'm a literal carer for my mother who is in her 70s and is just recovering from emergency surgery herself. I cannot isolate myself from her as she is in the early stages of recovery and is in need of assistance. If I infected her, I would not be able to live with myself.
> Google is not offering up any useful info on whether patients who have recovered could still be infectious to others, so I'm at a loss for what to do. For the first time since this mess started, I feel like I am unable to adapt to the reality of it.


How are you doing? Try to stay calm and rest. If you develop any potential symptoms, make sure you get medical assistance.  It is possible that the gentleman is one of those people that likes attention and was never infected with the coronavirus.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Alaskan King Crab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy one and it's cooked 2 different ways.  Here is the other way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then they put Fried Rice in the head mixed with bits of the Crab meat:


It looks like you had a feast! Do I spy duck? Is the topping on the first crab picture ginger and green onion? DH loves that. I put it on steamed chicken.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD showed me a way to make a simple mask with a paper towel,  2 rubber bands, and staples. I'll link a YouTube video.



I didn't realize how easy it was!
https://thrifttown.com/easy-diy-no-sew-face-masks/
I hope we don't have to go out though.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is another video.



The guy on the right looks like a bank robber!


----------



## Chanbal

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone


I'm very sorry for your loss. It is not clear why some people are very susceptible to this virus. Age and underlying conditions don't fully explain what we are seeing. Stay safe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> The guy on the right looks like a bank robber!


Yeah I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I didn't realize how easy it was!
> https://thrifttown.com/easy-diy-no-sew-face-masks/
> I hope we don't have to go out though.


I agree! In a pinch,  the paper towel mask is very doable. I would personally insert a coffee filter for extra protection though.


----------



## Chanbal

arnott said:


> I just had a dream that social distancing rules were lifted and it was back to business as usual at this Chinese Restaurant I went to for my "last meal".   This was on taken on March 16, the last time I ate at a restaurant and the day before most of the stores here closed!  At the time we had no idea that everything was going to close the next day!   So this was the last time things were normal.


It looks delicious. Where can we go for this?


----------



## hermes_lemming

doni said:


> If the person indeed was tested for antibodies and had them, that is as safe as it gets... You are much more at risk with a non symptomatic person who doesn’t know they are positive.
> 
> There has been some recent studies concluding that the contagion is far and large air borne, and that the virus surviving in surfaces would not translate in that being a significant contagion path, aside places where there is a big virus load (like hospitals). Not a reason to be less careful, but to manage anxiety it may be good to know.


Thats incorrect. The one who has antibodies has short term immunity vs permanent.  

Additionally South Korea recently posted that roughly 70 of their patients who they thought recently recovered actually got sick again cuz the virus essentially took a nap and woke up again.

As for viruses surviving on surfaces not being on a significant contagion path, that's also incorrect because unless my family is cursed, that's exactly how my cousins family got sick, through a home delivery in Texas where paper money was exchanged 

This is a time to be overvigilant vs hopeful and Positive.  I rather everyone err on the side of caution and look at everything with realistic goggle vs rosy half glass full. We can put those on after this epidemic is over


----------



## hermes_lemming

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone


I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> It looks like you had a feast! Do I spy duck? Is the topping on the first crab picture ginger and green onion? DH loves that. I put it on steamed chicken.



No, it's Chicken!







No, it was garlic and green onion!   I hate ginger!   

Here are some more pics from my "last meal"! 

This is taro, pumpkin, ginko in a coconut flavoured soup.   On the top left is  oysters with glass noodles:






Shrimp balls on tofu with fish eggs (masago?) on top:






Baked Tapioca Pudding for dessert:


----------



## arnott

Chanbal said:


> It looks delicious. Where can we go for this?



Vancouver!


----------



## arnott

morgan20 said:


> I haven’t posted on here for a while.  Anyway I had two deaths last week...close family friends, brother and sister in the same family.  They died within 24 hours of each other, the sister had a lung disease so was susceptible to Covid-19.  The brother was healthy as we know. I am still in shock!   Please keep safe everyone



I'm sorry for your loss.    How old were they if I may ask?


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> As for viruses surviving on surfaces not being on a significant contagion path, that's also incorrect because unless my family is cursed, that's exactly how my cousins family got sick, through a home delivery in Texas where paper money was exchanged


How is your family doing? Are they getting better? 

Paper money was destroyed in China because of coronavirus contamination. 
https://nypost.com/2020/02/16/chinese-bank-to-destroy-cash-in-areas-hit-by-coronavirus/

There is cautious optimism with a Japanese drug (favipiravir) that is undergoing a clinical trial in Massachusetts. Let's hope the results are good.


----------



## Catbird9

arnott said:


> So what if you don't have one and can't find any in store?    No groceries for you?



You can use anything you have around the house, even a scarf or bandana, and make a homemade mask. I made one out of a cloth luncheon napkin and two rubber bands. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/...protection-personal-protective-equipment.html


----------



## arnott

Was amused to see these signs at Safeway today:


----------



## Alice1979

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD showed me a way to make a simple mask with a paper towel,  2 rubber bands, and staples. I'll link a YouTube video.




Thank you for this. The bandanna one inspired me to use my cotton scarf and two large hair ties, and it worked just fine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you for this. The bandanna one inspired me to use my cotton scarf and two large hair ties, and it worked just fine.
> View attachment 4708441
> View attachment 4708442


That's a pretty mask/scarf!


----------



## LemonDrop

Binge watching McMillions today holding my Chanel SLG. Just rolling it round and round in my hand. It feels so soft.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> How is your family doing? Are they getting better?
> 
> Paper money was destroyed in China because of coronavirus contamination.
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/16/chinese-bank-to-destroy-cash-in-areas-hit-by-coronavirus/
> 
> There is cautious optimism with a Japanese drug (favipiravir) that is undergoing a clinical trial in Massachusetts. Let's hope the results are good.


No unfortunately.  I'm really worried about my cousin.  It's almost like mentally she gave up and doesn't care anymore because she is getting VERY sloppy with the quarantine.  She admitted she accidentally drank from her husband's cup (the one who is sick and relapsed).  I mean WHAT THE FRIGGIN HELL?!  I just cant anymore and had a very firm discussion with her - basically said if she keeps this up, she will leave her kids parentless.  It's time to be logical now.  I definitely believe in a higher power but this isnt something you can pray away (which I suspect she has been doing).

Thankfully both her husband (who relapsed and now is worse than before) and son (the one who got sick before but thankfully better now) are taking this way MORE seriously than her and making up for her slop.  I'm just frayed and have very little patience these days, even for family that I love and adore.  Yes everyone makes mistakes (like paying in cash and not practiving social distancing and forgetting to wear the PPE I sent her) but to keep making mistakes is something else entirely.  Everyone at my job is overworked and stressed out cuz we're all flying by the seat of our pants, doing crazy hours and effort cuz we know we're blessed to even have a paycheck period.  And my close friends are now unemployed (either their clients stop paying or their corporations furloughed them this week).

Its just rough all around.  thanks for asking.

I think it's very admirable that all these companies are tryin their darndest to find a cure, vaccine or test but I know the immediate future is just going to be grim.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> No unfortunately.  I'm really worried about my cousin.  It's almost like mentally she gave up and doesn't care anymore because she is getting VERY sloppy with the quarantine.  She admitted she accidentally drank from her husband's cup (the one who is sick and relapsed).  I mean wth?!  I just cant anymore and had a very firm discussion with her - basically said if she keeps this up, she will leave her kids parentless.
> 
> Thankfully both her husband and son (the one who got sick before but thankfully better now) are taking this MORE seriously than her and making up for her slop.  I'm just frayed and have very little patience these days.  Everyone at my job is overworked and stressed out.  My close friends are now unemployed and I can't deal w/ a close relative who I love like a sister who is being sloppy w/ care for her significant other because she mentally cannot come to terms with the fact that her life partner and sole provider w/ the family is sick w/ this deadly disease.



We are going through very though times, everybody is so stressed. I hope your cousin doesn't get sick and her husband and son recover soon. Please make sure to remind them about measuring the oxygen levels, it is very important. 

I look at the curves everyday, and it is painful to see the number of new cases increasing and the high mortality rate. I've been staying at home, but today I had to go to the pharmacy and saw people running and walking on the streets without a mask. I wonder if these people watch the news...


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I don't consider myself to be a germaphobe but I've never felt comfortable sitting next to people in a doctor's waiting room, knowing that the people around me are likely to be sick. I always pick the chair that is farthest away from others. I don't understand why this doctor hadn't implemented any covid-19 precautions in his office. Shouldn't the chairs have been placed 6 feet apart? I understand that most waiting rooms are too small to allow for much seating with this distance, but still I think it is irresponsible for the doctor to allow his patients to sit so close. Our doctors have sent us emails telling us how they were making appointments safer. One method is to allow you to stay in your car until it was time for you to be seen. Another is to allow phone or video call appointments. DH had his last doctor's appointment over the phone. It wasn't ideal as the doctor couldn't take his vitals, but it was a lot safer.
> 
> I'm so sorry you have to deal with the worry now. Please realize that the chance you've been infected by someone who recovered is likely to be very small. You did everything you could after the fact.


To be fair, the doctor's office was following rules and being vigilant. They weren't allowing any more than 3 patients at a time into the clinic. The floors were marked several feet apart for where we should stand, and there was a plastic protective screen at the reception counter to protect the receptionist.
They were removing the chairs from the waiting room when I arrived, taking them out to be disinfected, so it was cramped and we (myself and this man who was recovered) stood on the side of the room whilst the chairs were being taken out. It was already a small waiting area but this made it tighter, and I felt we were too close but it didn't occur to me in the moment to just leave the room. As soon as he said he had recovered, I made my excuses and left the whole room, asking the receptionist to phone me on my mobile when the doctor was ready to see me.

It happened and I can't undo it, so I won't dwell on it, but I will certainly be on high alert the next time This was partly my fault for not immediately leaving the cramped room.



Chanbal said:


> How are you doing? Try to stay calm and rest. If you develop any potential symptoms, make sure you get medical assistance.  It is possible that the gentleman is one of those people that likes attention and was never infected with the coronavirus.



I'm doing fine, thank you for asking. He seemed sincere and described his lungs feeling like paper, not being able to take in more than shallow breaths, having really rough nights and coughing whenever he laying was on his back. I'm glad he has recovered from it; it sounds hellish.



Chanbal said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. It is not clear why some people are very susceptible to this virus. Age and underlying conditions don't fully explain what we are seeing. Stay safe!


So, so true.



hermes_lemming said:


> No unfortunately.  I'm really worried about my cousin.  It's almost like mentally she gave up and doesn't care anymore because she is getting VERY sloppy with the quarantine.  She admitted she accidentally drank from her husband's cup (the one who is sick and relapsed).  I mean WHAT THE FRIGGIN HELL?!  I just cant anymore and had a very firm discussion with her - basically said if she keeps this up, she will leave her kids parentless.  It's time to be logical now.  I definitely believe in a higher power but this isnt something you can pray away (which I suspect she has been doing).
> 
> Thankfully both her husband (who relapsed and now is worse than before) and son (the one who got sick before but thankfully better now) are taking this way MORE seriously than her and making up for her slop.  I'm just frayed and have very little patience these days, even for family that I love and adore.  Yes everyone makes mistakes (like paying in cash and not practiving social distancing and forgetting to wear the PPE I sent her) but to keep making mistakes is something else entirely.  Everyone at my job is overworked and stressed out cuz we're all flying by the seat of our pants, doing crazy hours and effort cuz we know we're blessed to even have a paycheck period.  And my close friends are now unemployed (either their clients stop paying or their corporations furloughed them this week).
> 
> Its just rough all around.  thanks for asking.
> 
> I think it's very admirable that all these companies are tryin their darndest to find a cure, vaccine or test but I know the immediate future is just going to be grim.



I'm sorry your cousin has started getting sloppy about it. That adds another layer of unnecessary stress. I hope she will come around and start being more careful.
Please take care of yourself during this crazy time.


----------



## doni

hermes_lemming said:


> Thats incorrect. The one who has antibodies has short term immunity vs permanent.
> 
> Additionally South Korea recently posted that roughly 70 of their patients who they thought recently recovered actually got sick again cuz the virus essentially took a nap and woke up again.
> 
> As for viruses surviving on surfaces not being on a significant contagion path, that's also incorrect because unless my family is cursed, that's exactly how my cousins family got sick, through a home delivery in Texas where paper money was exchanged
> 
> This is a time to be overvigilant vs hopeful and Positive.  I rather everyone err on the side of caution and look at everything with realistic goggle vs rosy half glass full. We can put those on after this epidemic is over


Even if the immunity is temporary and not permanent (we cannot know yet), it is still safer than someone without immunity. And at least for the time being and until the virus mutates.
The Corean situation is about patients testing negative or having been recovered (that’s not clear) testing positive again, not about people tested for antibodies. When you test positive for antibodies, you are negative for the virus.
Money is a high load surface and indeed, I would never use cash nowadays. Nevertheless so far we don’t know whether the virus may be transmitted through surfaces, but we do now close human contact remains the main mode of transmission.
We all need to be vigilant but also manage anxiety and evaluating risks can help.


----------



## BagLadyT

Swanky said:


> If you're a SAHM mom you'd know, lol.
> I work, or did before the virus, and I can say it's easier to go to work than be at home managing the home and a houseful of kids, their meals,  messes, a spouse, the laundry, bills, grocery trips, dr visits, errands, juggling volunteering, etc. . .  than it is to go to work.  My friends that worked and put their kids in daycare always told me they couldn't ever stay home, they joked about going to work instead, for their sanity lol
> It's not right for everyone, and everyone doesn't have the means do so, but it's not very easy being with kids all day, you really crave some adult interaction and a sense of purpose outside the home after a while, or I did.
> I've done both now, worked and stayed home exclusively. . .  going to work has definitely been easier in my experience.  I miss going now!



Preach!!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

doni said:


> Even if the immunity is temporary and not permanent (we cannot know yet), it is still safer than someone without immunity. And at least for the time being and until the virus mutates.
> The Corean situation is about patients testing negative or having been recovered (that’s not clear) testing positive again, not about people tested for antibodies. When you test positive for antibodies, you are negative for the virus.
> Money is a high load surface and indeed, I would never use cash nowadays. Nevertheless so far we don’t know whether the virus may be transmitted through surfaces, but we do now close human contact remains the main mode of transmission.
> We all need to be vigilant but also manage anxiety and evaluating risks can help.


"And although it appears that recovered COVID-19 patients have antibodies for at least two weeks, long-term data are still lacking...Even if the antibodies stick around in the body, however, it is not yet certain that they will prevent future infection. What we want, Bowdish says, are neutralizing antibodies...Nevertheless, a few small studies of cells in laboratory dishes suggest that SARS-CoV-2 infection triggers the production of neutralizing antibodies. And animal studies indicate such antibodies do prevent reinfection, at least for a couple of weeks...Research on real-life immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is in its preliminary stages, and uncertainties remain. One study found no correlation between viral load and antibody presence, leading the authors to question the antibodies’ actual role in clearing the virus in humans. In addition, peer-reviewed research on SARS-CoV and preprint studies on SARS-CoV-2 report that some nonneutralizing coronavirus antibodies might trigger a harmful immune response upon reinfection with those pathogens or cross infection with other coronaviruses. Thus, while much of the emerging research is promising, Bowdish cautions against using antibody testing to drive policy until researchers know the proportion of COVID-19 survivors who are producing neutralizing antibodies.
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-immunity-to-covid-19-really-means/

"On Friday, South Korea reported that 91 coronavirus patients they believed to have recovered from the disease tested positive for the virus again...Guidelines from WHO on clinical management recommended that a clinically recovered COVID-19 patient should test negative for the virus twice, with tests conducted at least 24 hours apart, before being discharged from the hospital...The COVID-19 patients in South Korea were being considered for discharge after testing negative for the disease — however, tests administered later showed positive results...Jeong Eun-kyeong, the director of the Korea Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said in a news briefing that the virus may have "reactivated" in the patients, as opposed to the patients being re-infected again, Bloomberg reported. "There have been many cases when a patient during treatment will test negative one day and positive another...According to WHO, current studies show that patients with mild COVID-19 experience a period of about two weeks between the onset of symptoms and clinical recovery. But it remains unclear why these patients are testing positive after they were believed to have recovered from COVID-19."
https://www.businessinsider.com/who...avirus-patients-testing-positive-again-2020-4

A second wave is now happening: "On Wednesday, Singapore reported 142 new cases of COVID-19 — the highest single-day record for the city-state. In the last week, Singapore had two record-breaking numbers of new infections — with 120 new confirmed cases on April 5 and 106 on April 7, according to data collected by Worldometer — after weeks of successfully controlling the outbreak within its borders."
https://www.businessinsider.com/singapores-second-wave-shows-us-in-for-loosening-restrictions-2020-4

"With COVID-19 activity showing some early signs of stabilizing in parts of Europe, some governments are considering extending their lockdown orders, as cases are still surging or picking up in other parts of the continent. Meanwhile, cases are accelerating in part of Asia, including Indonesia, Singapore, and Japan, and economic leaders are grappling with the pandemic's economic impact and how to fund the response...Elsewhere, Singapore—battling a second wave of infections—also reported its biggest 1-day jump today with 287 new cases. The country's health ministry said 3 are imported cases, 217 are part of known clusters, and 19 are linked to earlier cases...
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ovid-19-lockdown-extensions-global-cases-rise

And about my cousin I've explained in prior posts detailing how her family had the kids stay home since the 9th and her husband WFH since the 14th, the infection came from a food delivery from a nearby restaurant on the 20th where the deliverer & restaurant insisted on cash. They haven't left the house.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

This Chinese food looks delicious. I can’t wait to go back to get dim sum...
Our local Chinese restaurants close. 
I know seven people who got the disease but so far everyone is doing well and recovered. They were all Health professionals and under 60 years old.
They shared that they felt that they lost an entire week as they were in and out and never left their beds.
Three had asthmas.
So while it was intense, there is hope for all.
Happy Easter!


----------



## Tootsie17

limom said:


> This Chinese food looks delicious. I can’t wait to go back to get dim sum...
> Our local Chinese restaurants close.
> I know seven people who got the disease but so far everyone is doing well and recovered. They were all Health professionals and under 60 years old.
> They shared that they felt that they lost an entire week as they were in and out and never left their beds.
> Three had asthmas.
> So while it was intense, there is hope for all.
> Happy Easter!


Thank you and same to you and your family. Be well everyone.


----------



## arnott

I thought this was hilarious!


----------



## elvisfan4life

morgan20 said:


> So the answer to the question is it has hugely impacted to my life, on a social aspect.  But I am thankful I have my health (touch wood) and my job.


Oh my goodness I remember you from Mulberry - I'm guessing you are down south? Sorry to hear of your friends I have lots a couple of distant relatives now both elderly it's so scary as it's not seeming to flatten out I fear we are going to have most deaths of anywhere in Europe once non hospital deaths are finally identified and totalled up


----------



## whateve

Isn't it possible that this virus could be like the herpes simplex virus? This is the virus that causes cold sores. People who have been exposed continue to have flareups of the virus throughout their lives, usually when their immune system is low, such as when they are getting a cold. Rarely there have been cases of people dying from it, but only from the first exposure. Most people only experience mild symptoms.


----------



## vilette21c

This might help me become vegetarian. I can't give up dairy though, I Iove my sweets too much!

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smithfield-shutting-u-pork-plant-162006736.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> Isn't it possible that this virus could be like the herpes simplex virus? This is the virus that causes cold sores. People who have been exposed continue to have flareups of the virus throughout their lives, usually when their immune system is low, such as when they are getting a cold. Rarely there have been cases of people dying from it, but only from the first exposure. Most people only experience mild symptoms.


Nope not at all.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Isn't it possible that this virus could be like the herpes simplex virus? This is the virus that causes cold sores. People who have been exposed continue to have flareups of the virus throughout their lives, usually when their immune system is low, such as when they are getting a cold. Rarely there have been cases of people dying from it, but only from the first exposure. Most people only experience mild symptoms.





hermes_lemming said:


> Nope not at all.



"Most experts think it's unlikely that the virus reactivates after a "dormancy" period. Only a few types of viruses do that — it's sometimes called going latent — as part of their life cycles inside a cell. HIV and herpes are two examples."

https://www.businessinsider.com/south-korea-coronavirus-reactivate-unlikely-dormancy-2020-4


----------



## Lilybarb

RE: gloves. I'm really tired of seeing discarded gloves EveryWhere aren't you? I found this video on my weather app so you may have already seen it, but for those who haven't....
https://weather.com/health/coronavi...-how-easily-germs-spread-while-wearing-gloves


----------



## whateve

vilette21c said:


> This might help me become vegetarian. I can't give up dairy though, I Iove my sweets too much!
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smithfield-shutting-u-pork-plant-162006736.html


I couldn't be vegetarian. I love meat and am allergic to soy and tofu, of which most meat substitutes are made. I love dairy too. When I eat meatless meals, they usually are full of cheese.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I couldn't be vegetarian. I love meat and am allergic to soy and tofu, of which most meat substitutes are made. I love dairy too. When I eat meatless meals, they usually are full of cheese.


+1


----------



## tenKrat

I haven’t used my hairdryer in a whole month.


----------



## vilette21c

Anybody got their stimulus money? A few friends of mine did already.


----------



## southernbelle43

vilette21c said:


> Anybody got their stimulus money? A few friends of mine did already.


And I really need it to divide and send to my kids. One has NO income at all because she is an entertainer and the other one's wife is unemployed now.  We don't need it so we want to s end it to them.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

vilette21c said:


> Anybody got their stimulus money? A few friends of mine did already.


I have not. Do you have to file your 2019 taxes first? I just filed yesterday but my mom said it doesn't matter. She reads more news than I do, so I figured she would know.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have not. Do you have to file your 2019 taxes first? I just filed yesterday but my mom said it doesn't matter. She reads more news than I do, so I figured she would know.



No, only your 2018 taxes need to be filed.


----------



## vilette21c

southernbelle43 said:


> And I really need it to divide and send to my kids. One has NO income at all because she is an entertainer and the other one's wife is unemployed now.  We don't need it so we want to s end it to them.


Planning the same thing of giving the money away to those who need it more. We have a significant amount of savings so we don't need it. One thing I've done was send groceries to people I know via Amazon Pantry.


----------



## arnott

Had a traumatic Easter with TELUS mistakenly deleting my account and cutting off my internet, phone, and TV!   I was without all 3 things for almost 24 hours!   Just got it back now but all my old DVR recordings are gone and my home phone keeps on dropping calls!         At least I am getting a $50.00 bill credit for my inconvenience!


----------



## arnott

Went to get groceries yesterday and when you enter (after lining up) there is someone at the door to wipe down the handle of your shopping cart and ask you to use the hand sanitizer at the door while they do.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

luckylove said:


> No, only your 2018 taxes need to be filed.


Yay!! Best news I've gotten in weeks!


----------



## morgan20

arnott said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.    How old were they if I may ask?


They were 57 and 58


----------



## morgan20

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh my goodness I remember you from Mulberry - I'm guessing you are down south? Sorry to hear of your friends I have lots a couple of distant relatives now both elderly it's so scary as it's not seeming to flatten out I fear we are going to have most deaths of anywhere in Europe once non hospital deaths are finally identified and totalled up


Hi Elvis, 
how are you? Yes live in Surrey....
We have had more dreadful news today.  A doctor that we work with, has just had a heart attack....I have no words! Hadn’t been unwell, was only chatting with him last Thursday! He was 50 in November....scary times


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> I just had a dream that social distancing rules were lifted and it was back to business as usual at this Chinese Restaurant I went to for my "last meal".   This was on taken on March 16, the last time I ate at a restaurant and the day before most of the stores here closed!  At the time we had no idea that everything was going to close the next day!   So this was the last time things were normal.


Is that Sun Sui Wah?  

My bf and I were passing through the city on our way to my mum's place in the valley on Saturday and I was like "I'm starving, let's turn off at Willingdon and go to The Viet Noodle Guy", and before I even finished my sentence, I was like... ugh never mind. Stupid corona virus 

I do not have the patience to shop in the city anymore. The lineup to get into Costco on Saturday was insane. It had to be at least 1.5-2hrs long.  I simply cannnot.  I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet, shop locally, and pay $2.79 for a can of Campbell's Tomato Soup, $4.29 for a 2L of milk, and $13.00 for one chicken breast


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Is that Sun Sui Wah?
> 
> My bf and I were passing through the city on our way to my mum's place in the valley on Saturday and I was like "I'm starving, let's turn off at Willingdon and go to The Viet Noodle Guy", and before I even finished my sentence, I was like... ugh never mind. Stupid corona virus
> 
> I do not have the patience to shop in the city anymore. The lineup to get into Costco on Saturday was insane. It had to be at least 1.5-2hrs long.  I simply cannnot.  I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet, shop locally, and pay $2.79 for a can of Campbell's Tomato Soup, $4.29 for a 2L of milk, and $13.00 for one chicken breast



Ding ding ding!   How did you know?   Where are you from?


----------



## arnott

Since everything is takeout only  I decided to take out some Ramen from a restaurant nearby and  order a ramen I've had many times.   Big mistake ordering ramen takeout!  The ramen and broth are in separate takeout bowls and then the Ramen is in one big clump, like a patty!   Ugh!   It stayed like that even after I poured the broth in and it was only after I finished that I notice that they had put the black garlic sauce which is usually mixed in the broth is a separate sauce container!   No wonder it didn't taste as good.     Normally it looks like this:


----------



## gettinpurseonal

TC1 said:


> If you've never been in a situation where you wear a mask for prolonged period of time...you just end up constantly touching it and adjustng it. I saw a few people at the grocery store touching items, then their mask..then leaning down, re-adjustng. It's just not practical if you can't help yourself from constant touching. Defeats the entire purpose.


Ugh, so true. It’s so difficult to breathe and run up and down hospital halls in the mask, with a stethoscope around my neck, my badge flying up and down, and my glasses fogging up from the mask. I can’t smell, see (the mask works its way up to my eyes and also figs my glasses), or talk without a mouthful of mask... I wash my hands scrupulously about 100 times a day and wear gloves. But sometimes I just have to pull the mask out of various facial orifices.


----------



## Lilybarb

gettinpurseonal said:


> Ugh, so true. It’s so difficult to breathe and run up and down hospital halls in the mask, with a stethoscope around my neck, my badge flying up and down, and my glasses fogging up from the mask. I can’t smell, see (the mask works its way up to my eyes and also figs my glasses), or talk without a mouthful of mask... I wash my hands scrupulously about 100 times a day and wear gloves. But sometimes I just have to pull the mask out of various facial orifices.


Glasses and masks just do not go well together for sure! I don't know how physicians handle it with that fog.


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> No, only your 2018 taxes need to be filed.


I could be wrong but it also depends on how much you make as well. For example 2019 would qualify me but 2018 wouldn't.  So who knows if I'll get anything.


----------



## Prufrock613

arnott said:


> Had a traumatic Easter with TELUS mistakenly deleting my account and cutting off my internet, phone, and TV!   I was without all 3 things for almost 24 hours!   Just got it back now but all my old DVR recordings are gone and my home phone keeps on dropping calls!         At least I am getting a $50.00 bill credit for my inconvenience!


So frustrating!


----------



## Prufrock613

Has anyone been watching TV/movies, where people hug...and just cringe? 
 I’ve done it a few times, not realizing that this was life before CV.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Prufrock613

gettinpurseonal said:


> Ugh, so true. It’s so difficult to breathe and run up and down hospital halls in the mask, with a stethoscope around my neck, my badge flying up and down, and my glasses fogging up from the mask. I can’t smell, see (the mask works its way up to my eyes and also figs my glasses), or talk without a mouthful of mask... I wash my hands scrupulously about 100 times a day and wear gloves. But sometimes I just have to pull the mask out of various facial orifices.


We appreciate your efforts- my dad is a physician (78yo).  We know your sacrifice


----------



## canto bight

Prufrock613 said:


> Has anyone been watching TV/movies, where people hug...and just cringe?
> I’ve done it a few times, not realizing that this was life before CV.



TV handshakes make me cringe, for sure.  But culturally, we hug more than we shake hands outside of business settings.  And I miss that.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> I read a story today regarding the coming shortage of opioids needed for those in need of respirators, which will handicap our medical community even further. Well, that link led to another and another (you know how that goes) and I realized no where had I seen what type of Covid-19 vaccine might come in the future i.e. dead or live. Being on a number of biologics over recent years and currently on one, I have been told by my specialists that the immunosuppressed are not candidates for any live vaccines.
> The Anti-Vaxxers (organized groups against vaccinations) are already making noise too.
> For those interested, this link explains different types of vaccines.
> https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...develop-a-safe-effective-coronavirus-vaccine/


RE: shortages of drugs used in anesthesia for patients with respirators: http://s2027422842.t.en25.com/e/es?...030b45c6bb16f914ff5729a3&elqaid=12087&elqat=1


----------



## alfred0809

The coronavirus has resulted in countless changes in our daily life. From movies halls, schools, colleges being shut down in different parts of our country to cancellations and postponements of several national and international big events such as IPL, UEFA, NBA, ATP, Coachella, among others - take a look at how the pandemic has affected us globally


----------



## luckylove

Need fresh ideas! 
So as the weeks stretch into months for this daily quarantine life (we have been on self imposed lock down since early February), I find myself running low on creativity and stamina for managing this crisis productively. In the earlier stages, we held talent shows, game nights, cook offs and held a black tie cocktail party for just our tiny family at home. We were doing pretty well making the most of this situation. With no end in sight, I find myself low on energy and creativity. The cumulative losses we all have to come to terms with weighs on me. We lost a beloved family member. As a country, we have lost the general feeling of safety and security when going out in the world... it is a loss of innocence in a way. The loss of my child's school year and the developmental milestones and experiences students have been robbed of is a lot to give up. His school requires students to do Summer semester (online).  Now, we hear it is possible students may not return to campus until January 2021. This is by no means definitive, but the thought of continued homeschooling during these crucial developmental years seems vastly detrimental to their budding independence and individuation. To me, no amount of online learning or online socialization can make up for the dynamic in person face to face interaction created IRL. How do we make Homelife more lively, invigorating and productive? As always, thanks in advance for your ideas!


----------



## limom

How old is your son?


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> How old is your son?


 
18


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> 18


Tough situation, we are on the same boat and he is incredibly disappointed that he is missing the dorm life and the parties.
My son chose to work, so he has some social contact with his coworkers and supervisors.
He has also  been cooking a lot and does his classes on line, some with zoom and he drives around.
It has been challenging to say the least....
What does your son like to do as hobbies?


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> Tough situation, we are on the same boat and he is incredibly disappointed that he is missing the dorm life and the parties.
> My son chose to work, so he has some social contact with his coworkers and supervisors.
> He has also  been cooking a lot and does his classes on line, some with zoom and he drives around.
> It has been challenging to say the least....
> What does your son like to do as hobbies?



Hi! I am so sorry for your son, but happy he is finding ways to stay busy and productive. My son also enjoys cooking. He is very extroverted and thrives on social interaction with friends and his professors; being cooped up is extra tough on highly social kids. I am trying to think of ways to break the monotony of daily "shelter in place" for all of us. I think we are all a bit bored. His hobbies include writing, both creative and journalistic writing, drawing, baking, reading, TRAVEL, theater.   He loves history, literature and fashion. Unfortunately, he had to give up his Summer study/internship abroad this year. Sending good wishes out to you and your family; stay healthy and safe!


----------



## elvisfan4life

morgan20 said:


> They were 57 and 58


My age


----------



## elvisfan4life

morgan20 said:


> Hi Elvis,
> how are you? Yes live in Surrey....
> We have had more dreadful news today.  A doctor that we work with, has just had a heart attack....I have no words! Hadn’t been unwell, was only chatting with him last Thursday! He was 50 in November....scary times


Sorry for your loss it's amazing how the world has changed within a month it's like a horror story . I'm hitting delete and ignore buttons almost everywhere as people post such non important things as if they are still relevant  .keep safe xx


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I'm so p!ssed off with my Country right now!!! They opened up ALL the Schools after Easter Monday so you can send your children to School if you need to. Seriously??? You opened up Primary Schools with children who really don't understand social distancing & expect others who have to sit at home & self isolate & only go out if you need groceries, go to the pharmacy, going to School or going to see a Doctor?????  I'd like to have a manicure, be able to dine out, but NO, just send Children to School & watch the curve go up!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so p!ssed off with my Country right now!!! They opened up ALL the Schools after Easter Monday so you can send your children to School if you need to. Seriously??? You opened up Primary Schools with children who really don't understand social distancing & expect others who have to sit at home & self isolate & only go out if you need groceries, go to the pharmacy, going to School or going to see a Doctor?????  I'd like to have a manicure, be able to dine out, but NO, just send Children to School & watch the curve go up!!


But is the rest of your country still on lockdown?  Malls, theaters, museums, parks etc.. WOW this totally doesn't make any sense.


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> Hi! I am so sorry for your son, but happy he is finding ways to stay busy and productive. My son also enjoys cooking. He is very extroverted and thrives on social interaction with friends and his professors; being cooped up is extra tough on highly social kids. I am trying to think of ways to break the monotony of daily "shelter in place" for all of us. I think we are all a bit bored. His hobbies include writing, both creative and journalistic writing, drawing, baking, reading, TRAVEL, theater.   He loves history, literature and fashion. Unfortunately, he had to give up his Summer study/internship abroad this year.* Sending good wishes out to you and your family; stay healthy and safe!*


Thanks, you as well.
He could write a journal of his quarantine experience if he enjoys writing and perhaps also films the entire experience.
Maybe he could even arrange to get some credit for it.
It gets lonely for those kids, imho. 
Plus, they have so much physical energy and no outlet to really let it out. My son loves jiu-jitsu, this is off the menu for a long long time.
Plus all the concerts kids go to....the summer parties...
I hope it ends sooner than later or we will all turn bonkers.


----------



## limom

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so p!ssed off with my Country right now!!! They opened up ALL the Schools after Easter Monday so you can send your children to School if you need to. Seriously??? You opened up Primary Schools with children who really don't understand social distancing & expect others who have to sit at home & self isolate & only go out if you need groceries, go to the pharmacy, going to School or going to see a Doctor?????  I'd like to have a manicure, be able to dine out, but NO, just send Children to School & watch the curve go up!!


What is the rational?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

mzbaglady1 said:


> But is the rest of your country still on lockdown?  Malls, theaters, museums, parks etc.. WOW this totally doesn't make any sense.



Yep! I know! I'm frigging fuming & I'm not the only one!  

You cannot do ANYTHING or go anywhere because we still are on lockdown - BUT - You're  allowed to send your children to School?????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

limom said:


> What is the rational?



Watch the curve go up & stay stuck on lockdown for MONTHS, just so Children can go to School & Play with each other!!!!!


----------



## limom

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Watch the curve go up & stay stuck on lockdown for MONTHS, just so Children can go to School & Play with each other!!!!!


Are you in Italy by any chance? I was watching the news and they were talking about the kids going back to school and reopening the children stores?????


----------



## limom

OMFG:
Just kill me already. Maybe I could join the peace corps and serve as I would probably end up serving at Bedford!
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/us/university-may-cancel-classes-fall-2021-trnd/index.html
Are they serious?
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/us/university-may-cancel-classes-fall-2021-trnd/index.html


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

limom said:


> Are you in Italy by any chance? I was watching the news and they were talking about the kids going back to school and reopening the children stores?????



No - Australia. 

I'm guessing that when Members click on my avatar & see: *From: Running amuck in Oz*. They might think of the Wizard of Oz. 

Oz is just a short version for Australia & Aussie slang.


----------



## limom

lovlouisvuitton said:


> No - Australia.
> 
> I'm guessing that when Members click on my avatar & see: *From: Running amuck in Oz*. They might think of the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Oz is just a short version for Australia & Aussie slang.



sorry I engaged in early cocktail hours! Well it is 5 in NY anyways...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

limom said:


> sorry I engaged in early cocktail hours! Well it is 5 in NY anyways...



 I could do with a cocktail right now! 

Unless you live in Oz or are familiar with some of my posts about Australia or other Members from Oz, you really would think Oz would mean the wizard of Oz. It happens alot & no offence is ever taken.


----------



## GhstDreamer

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Watch the curve go up & stay stuck on lockdown for MONTHS, just so Children can go to School & Play with each other!!!!!



A lot of times it is because of the pressure put on the government by parents. I actually know quite a lot of parents who want their children back in school regardless of the situation. They just don't want to take care of their kids for 24 hrs. It has little to do with the learning the children will miss. I can understand I guess - children can be nuts! I used to teach kindergarten (3 - 5 year olds) and I can't imagine 30 of them keeping 2 meters apart from each other. I mean what a bout recess? Have all the kids just stand in their own bubble on the playground? I used to have to hold onto kids' hands when they walk to the bus because some of the kids are runners and will just take off across the street. A lot of children at that age don't know how to zip up their jackets, tie their shoelaces and if they get into a washroom accident....Early years teaching is very  hands on. I can see the teachers getting sick. I can also imagine the parents getting sick when their kids bring the germs back home.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> OMFG:
> Just kill me already. Maybe I could join the peace corps and serve as I would probably end up serving at Bedford!
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/us/university-may-cancel-classes-fall-2021-trnd/index.html
> Are they serious?



Oh dear!!


----------



## southernbelle43




----------



## limom

Duh!
Divorces spiked in China...
We also are going to have entire seasons of “Snapped, the Coronavirus years”, imho.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-spike-in-china-after-coronavirus-quarantines

Share

Tweet

Post

Email

As the coronavirus raged through China, Ms. Wu, a housewife in her 30s in southern Guangdong province, spent almost two months in isolation with her out-of-work spouse. They fought constantly. Wu, who declined to give her full name because she wants to protect her privacy, ticked off a familiar list of marital irritants, including money (too little), screen time (too much), and housework and child care (not evenly split). One particular annoyance was her husband’s habit of engaging their two children in play in the evening when they were supposed to be going to bed. “He’s the troublemaker in the house,” she says. “I don’t want to endure anymore. We’ve agreed to get a divorce, and the next thing is to find lawyers.”



Although China publishes nationwide statistics on divorce only annually, media reports from various cities show uncouplings surged in March as husbands and wives began emerging from weeks of government-mandated lockdowns intended to stop the spread of the novel coronavirus. Incidents of domestic violence also multiplied. The trend may be an ominous warning for couples in the U.S. and elsewhere who are in the early stages of isolating at home: If absence makes the heart grow fonder, the opposite might be true of too much time spent together in close quarters.




The city of Xian, in central China, and Dazhou, in Sichuan province, both reported record-high numbers of divorce filings in early March, leading to long backlogs at government offices. In Hunan province’s Miluo, “staff members didn’t even have time to drink water” because so many couples lined up to file, according to a report in mid-March on the city government website. Clerks struggled to keep up, processing a record number in a single day, it said. “Trivial matters in life led to the escalation of conflicts, and poor communication has caused everyone to be disappointed in marriage and make the decision to divorce,” the city registration center’s director, Yi Xiaoyan, was quoted as saying.



Shanghai divorce lawyer Steve Li at Gentle & Trust Law Firm says his caseload has increased 25% since the city’s lockdown eased in mid-March. Infidelity used to be the No. 1 reason clients showed up at his office door, he says, adding that “people have time to have love affairs when they’re not at home.” Like Christmas in the West, China’s multiday Lunar New Year holiday can strain familial bonds. When the virus hit in late January, on the eve of the festivities, couples in many cities had to endure an additional two months trapped under the same roof, sometimes with extended family. For many it was too much. “The more time they spent together, the more they hate each other,” Li says of his new cases. “People need space. Not just for couples—this applies to everybody.”
China’s divorce rate has been ticking up steadily since 2003, when laws were liberalized. More than 1.3 million couples divorced that year, and the numbers rose gradually for 15 years, peaking at 4.5 million in 2018, according to statistics from the Ministry of Civil Affairs. Last year, 4.15 million Chinese couples untied the knot.

Chinese officials had hoped that cooping up couples would actually lead to a baby boom, helping offset birthrates that have fallen to a record low since the founding of the People’s Republic of China in 1949, despite the loosening of the one-child policy and the ramping up of campaigns to get women to marry and have children. More than one municipality put up posters urging couples to get busy in the bedroom to support the nation. “As you stay home during the outbreak, the second-child policy has been loosened, so creating a second child is also contributing to your country,” read one unromantic banner from the local Family Planning office hung on a gate in Luoyang, in central Henan province. Of course, the fruit of these efforts will not be apparent for seven to eight months.
In the meantime, Chinese media have been filled with reports of conjugal strife. Shanghai-based online publication Sixth Tone reported that police in one county along the Yangtze River in central Hubei province, near where the pandemic began in Wuhan, received 162 reports of domestic violence in February—three times more than the 47 reported during the same month in 2019.

Feng Yuan, co-founder of Equality, a nongovernmental organization in Beijing focused on gender-based violence, says there’s been a rise in requests to her organization for help. “Lockdown brings out latent tendencies for violence that were there before but not coming out,” she wrote in an email. “Lockdown also makes help seeking more difficult.” Police were so busy enforcing quarantines that they were sometimes unable to respond to emergency calls from battery victims, women experiencing violence were not able to leave, and courts that normally issue orders of protection were closed, she says.

Even when the epidemic abates and life can return to relative normalcy, the psychological and economic strains are expected to endure for months. A study of people in Hong Kong in the wake of the 2002-03 SARS epidemic found that “one year after the outbreak, SARS survivors still had elevated stress levels and worrying levels of psychological distress,” including depression and anxiety; divorce in Hong Kong’s general population in 2004 was 21% higher than 2002 levels. SARS infected nearly 1,800 people in Hong Kong and killed 299 after originating over the border in China, which reported a total of more than 5,300 cases and 336 deaths. China has so far reported more than 80,000 Covid-19 cases and more than 3,300 deaths.

In China it’s almost always the woman who initiates the divorce process—74% of the time in 2016-17, according to remarks made by the chief justice of the Supreme People’s Court, Zhou Qiang, at Tsinghua University in November. But women are also more often on the short end of marital finances. Among urban Chinese, it’s 
customary for young single men to purchase a home, often with the help of their parents, to demonstrate to prospective mates that they’re financially secure. In a divorce, the husband retains the right to his premarital assets—sometimes even when the wife has helped pay the mortgage. Fortunately for Ms. Wu, her parents paid for the couple’s home, as well as a car, which means she’s not in danger of being dispossessed.

When it sits in session later this year, China’s National People’s Congress will consider a proposal for a 30-day cooling-off period for couples petitioning for divorce, during which time either party can withdraw the application, according to the state-run Global Timesnewspaper. Currently, the judge who hears the divorce petition typically requires a serious reason—such as adultery or abandonment—to grant it and may deny couples considered young and too rash, says Li, the Shanghai lawyer. But if couples bring their petition again after six months, the judge will usually consider differences to be irreconcilable, he says.

Young people are more likely to divorce than their parents, many of whom still see a stigma attached. “Now one person just says, ‘I don’t like you anymore,’ and they file for divorce the next day,” Li says. Yang Shenli, an attorney at Dingda Law Firm in Shanghai, says his four divorce cases since the lockdown involve couples born after 1985, two sets of which decided to divorce because “quarantine intensified their contradictions.”

Some lucky couples have rediscovered marital bliss thanks to the pandemic. “The home quarantine and social distancing has reminded me how much I love the person I married,” says Rachel Smith, a Canadian artist in Hong Kong who met her husband while on a backpacking trip to the city 21 years ago. Over time, the couple had gotten busy pursuing separate careers and activities, leaving them little leisure time together. Now, as they work on their home computers while still under partial lockdown, they regularly take breaks to chat and check in with each other. “It turns out I really like spending time together,” she says. “It was a nice surprise.” —With Dong Cao, Charlie Zhu, and Mengchen Lu


----------



## Mrs.Z

limom said:


> Duh!
> Divorces spiked in China...
> We also are going to have entire seasons of “Snapped, the Coronavirus years”, imho.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-spike-in-china-after-coronavirus-quarantines
> 
> Share
> 
> Tweet
> 
> Post
> 
> Email
> 
> As the coronavirus raged through China, Ms. Wu, a housewife in her 30s in southern Guangdong province, spent almost two months in isolation with her out-of-work spouse. They fought constantly. Wu, who declined to give her full name because she wants to protect her privacy, ticked off a familiar list of marital irritants, including money (too little), screen time (too much), and housework and child care (not evenly split). One particular annoyance was her husband’s habit of engaging their two children in play in the evening when they were supposed to be going to bed. “He’s the troublemaker in the house,” she says. “I don’t want to endure anymore. We’ve agreed to get a divorce, and the next thing is to find lawyers.”
> 
> 
> 
> Although China publishes nationwide statistics on divorce only annually, media reports from various cities show uncouplings surged in March as husbands and wives began emerging from weeks of government-mandated lockdowns intended to stop the spread of the novel coronavirus. Incidents of domestic violence also multiplied. The trend may be an ominous warning for couples in the U.S. and elsewhere who are in the early stages of isolating at home: If absence makes the heart grow fonder, the opposite might be true of too much time spent together in close quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city of Xian, in central China, and Dazhou, in Sichuan province, both reported record-high numbers of divorce filings in early March, leading to long backlogs at government offices. In Hunan province’s Miluo, “staff members didn’t even have time to drink water” because so many couples lined up to file, according to a report in mid-March on the city government website. Clerks struggled to keep up, processing a record number in a single day, it said. “Trivial matters in life led to the escalation of conflicts, and poor communication has caused everyone to be disappointed in marriage and make the decision to divorce,” the city registration center’s director, Yi Xiaoyan, was quoted as saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai divorce lawyer Steve Li at Gentle & Trust Law Firm says his caseload has increased 25% since the city’s lockdown eased in mid-March. Infidelity used to be the No. 1 reason clients showed up at his office door, he says, adding that “people have time to have love affairs when they’re not at home.” Like Christmas in the West, China’s multiday Lunar New Year holiday can strain familial bonds. When the virus hit in late January, on the eve of the festivities, couples in many cities had to endure an additional two months trapped under the same roof, sometimes with extended family. For many it was too much. “The more time they spent together, the more they hate each other,” Li says of his new cases. “People need space. Not just for couples—this applies to everybody.”
> China’s divorce rate has been ticking up steadily since 2003, when laws were liberalized. More than 1.3 million couples divorced that year, and the numbers rose gradually for 15 years, peaking at 4.5 million in 2018, according to statistics from the Ministry of Civil Affairs. Last year, 4.15 million Chinese couples untied the knot.
> 
> Chinese officials had hoped that cooping up couples would actually lead to a baby boom, helping offset birthrates that have fallen to a record low since the founding of the People’s Republic of China in 1949, despite the loosening of the one-child policy and the ramping up of campaigns to get women to marry and have children. More than one municipality put up posters urging couples to get busy in the bedroom to support the nation. “As you stay home during the outbreak, the second-child policy has been loosened, so creating a second child is also contributing to your country,” read one unromantic banner from the local Family Planning office hung on a gate in Luoyang, in central Henan province. Of course, the fruit of these efforts will not be apparent for seven to eight months.
> In the meantime, Chinese media have been filled with reports of conjugal strife. Shanghai-based online publication Sixth Tone reported that police in one county along the Yangtze River in central Hubei province, near where the pandemic began in Wuhan, received 162 reports of domestic violence in February—three times more than the 47 reported during the same month in 2019.
> 
> Feng Yuan, co-founder of Equality, a nongovernmental organization in Beijing focused on gender-based violence, says there’s been a rise in requests to her organization for help. “Lockdown brings out latent tendencies for violence that were there before but not coming out,” she wrote in an email. “Lockdown also makes help seeking more difficult.” Police were so busy enforcing quarantines that they were sometimes unable to respond to emergency calls from battery victims, women experiencing violence were not able to leave, and courts that normally issue orders of protection were closed, she says.
> 
> Even when the epidemic abates and life can return to relative normalcy, the psychological and economic strains are expected to endure for months. A study of people in Hong Kong in the wake of the 2002-03 SARS epidemic found that “one year after the outbreak, SARS survivors still had elevated stress levels and worrying levels of psychological distress,” including depression and anxiety; divorce in Hong Kong’s general population in 2004 was 21% higher than 2002 levels. SARS infected nearly 1,800 people in Hong Kong and killed 299 after originating over the border in China, which reported a total of more than 5,300 cases and 336 deaths. China has so far reported more than 80,000 Covid-19 cases and more than 3,300 deaths.
> 
> In China it’s almost always the woman who initiates the divorce process—74% of the time in 2016-17, according to remarks made by the chief justice of the Supreme People’s Court, Zhou Qiang, at Tsinghua University in November. But women are also more often on the short end of marital finances. Among urban Chinese, it’s
> customary for young single men to purchase a home, often with the help of their parents, to demonstrate to prospective mates that they’re financially secure. In a divorce, the husband retains the right to his premarital assets—sometimes even when the wife has helped pay the mortgage. Fortunately for Ms. Wu, her parents paid for the couple’s home, as well as a car, which means she’s not in danger of being dispossessed.
> 
> When it sits in session later this year, China’s National People’s Congress will consider a proposal for a 30-day cooling-off period for couples petitioning for divorce, during which time either party can withdraw the application, according to the state-run Global Timesnewspaper. Currently, the judge who hears the divorce petition typically requires a serious reason—such as adultery or abandonment—to grant it and may deny couples considered young and too rash, says Li, the Shanghai lawyer. But if couples bring their petition again after six months, the judge will usually consider differences to be irreconcilable, he says.
> 
> Young people are more likely to divorce than their parents, many of whom still see a stigma attached. “Now one person just says, ‘I don’t like you anymore,’ and they file for divorce the next day,” Li says. Yang Shenli, an attorney at Dingda Law Firm in Shanghai, says his four divorce cases since the lockdown involve couples born after 1985, two sets of which decided to divorce because “quarantine intensified their contradictions.”
> 
> Some lucky couples have rediscovered marital bliss thanks to the pandemic. “The home quarantine and social distancing has reminded me how much I love the person I married,” says Rachel Smith, a Canadian artist in Hong Kong who met her husband while on a backpacking trip to the city 21 years ago. Over time, the couple had gotten busy pursuing separate careers and activities, leaving them little leisure time together. Now, as they work on their home computers while still under partial lockdown, they regularly take breaks to chat and check in with each other. “It turns out I really like spending time together,” she says. “It was a nice surprise.” —With Dong Cao, Charlie Zhu, and Mengchen Lu


Yup...seems about right


----------



## arnott

Since Girl Guides can't go door to door,  their cookies are now on the Safeway shelves so I bought a box.

My empty bottles are piling up because Safeway is no longer doing bottle returns!!


----------



## PewPew

I’m just venting bc there’s no real solution, and I know millions of people are also dealing with losing family/friends. And there’s so much uncertainty at work & home. I’m not a crier, but I’ve cried a lot this week. I’m trying to keep perspective bc it can always get worse & in my case, likely will (looming job loss due to business and industry closures, friend in the ICU, new health issue etc etc etc)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

GhstDreamer said:


> A lot of times it is because of the pressure put on the government by parents. I actually know quite a lot of parents who want their children back in school regardless of the situation. They just don't want to take care of their kids for 24 hrs. It has little to do with the learning the children will miss.



Bingo! It's the parents! 

Also the "Theory" behind opening the Schools is: It's "Unlikely" Children will catch the Virus & pass it on??????? Say what??

They had to CLOSE many Schools because Teachers were infected & Children were infected. So you multiply that by bringing it home & passing it on to everyone in the household & everyone else in a School & everywhere you go!!! 

My Country is ruled by idiot's if they think opening Schools & the rate of getting the Virus is at a minimum. FMD!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PewPew said:


> I’m just venting bc there’s no real solution, and I know millions of people are also dealing with losing family/friends. And there’s so much uncertainty at work & home. I’m not a crier, but I’ve cried a lot this week. I’m trying to keep perspective bc it can always get worse & in my case, likely will (looming job loss due to business and industry closures, friend in the ICU, new health issue etc etc etc)




OMG! I'm So, So Sorry!! Sending you prayers & cyber hugs!! (( ))

If you would like to talk privately, just send me a PM & I'll happily talk to you!


----------



## limom

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Bingo! It's the parents!
> 
> Also the "Theory" behind opening the Schools is: It's "Unlikely" Children will catch the Virus & pass it on??????? Say what??
> 
> They had to CLOSE many Schools because Teachers were infected & Children were infected. So you multiply that by bringing it home & passing it on to everyone in the household & everyone else in a School & everywhere you go!!!
> 
> *My Country is ruled by idiot's if they think opening Schools & the rate of getting the Virus is at a minimum. FMD!*


Unfortunately, it is not the only country
So you are in good company...


----------



## arnott

Went to Pizza Hut and there was a sign that said they don't take cash.     Card only!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Harvard just said intermittent distancing will be required until 2022 if no vaccine is found


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> Harvard just said intermittent distancing will be required until 2022 if no vaccine is found



Yes, I saw that article too. Sigh.....


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

vilette21c said:


> Anybody got their stimulus money? A few friends of mine did already.


I got mine this morning!!


----------



## MrsGAM

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I got mine this morning!!


Just checked right now, and we got ours too!


----------



## hermes_lemming

I have no idea if I'm getting one as my 2018 earnings were high but my 2019 were  not


----------



## morgan20

Bit of fun news after my gloom.  Friends and I normally meet up for drinks, food etc etc.  We had a Zoom party on Monday....was so joyful! Four hours of fun....Didn’t have to spend a penny


----------



## GhstDreamer

hermes_lemming said:


> I have no idea if I'm getting one as my 2018 earnings were high but my 2019 were  not



Here in Canada we get it as long as our jobs have been impacted by covid regardless of how high our income is as long as it is above $5k a year. I am not getting any of the emergency funds as I am still receiving my pay. As of now, I am not really worry about finances much.

Covid isolation has made me a complete addict to Animal Crossing. If anyone needs something to be addicted to right now and has a Nintendo Switch I recommend getting this game! I am addicted to this and my SO is addicted to his Ghost Recon (whenever he gets downtime as he has to work overtime now). 

I just read yesterday that liquor sales have increased dramatically since isolation orders so health officials are worried about the alarming rate of people buying alcohol.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> Here in Canada we get it as long as our jobs have been impacted by covid regardless of how high our income is as long as it is above $5k a year. I am not getting any of the emergency funds as I am still receiving my pay. As of now, I am not really worry about finances much.
> 
> Covid isolation has made me a complete addict to Animal Crossing. If anyone needs something to be addicted to right now and has a Nintendo Switch I recommend getting this game! I am addicted to this and my SO is addicted to his Ghost Recon (whenever he gets downtime as he has to work overtime now).
> 
> I just read yesterday that liquor sales have increased dramatically since isolation orders so health officials are worried about the alarming rate of people buying alcohol.



Yea its different in the US. It's dependent on your income (75k max for single) to qualify.  Originally I heard that if you didn't file for 2019, they will refer to your 2018. That's why I rushed to file as 2019 qualified me. But I didn't receive anything in the bank today so not sure. 

As for increase in liquor sales its all about self care at this point


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea its different in the US. It's dependent on your income (75k max for single) to qualify.  Originally I heard that if you didn't file for 2019, they will refer to your 2018. That's why I rushed to file as 2019 qualified me. But I didn't receive anything in the bank today so not sure.
> 
> As for increase in liquor sales its all about self care at this point


I haven't gotten mine yet, and we qualify.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Went to Pizza Hut and there was a sign that said they don't take cash.     Card only!


I understand why they are doing it, but I believe this is illegal.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I understand why they are doing it, but I believe this is illegal.


Yeah, I saw on the news you're still supposed to be accepting cash. Our money is plastic, you can literally throw it in the sink with soap and water..so. it should be accepted (IMO)


----------



## momoc

GhstDreamer said:


> Here in Canada we get it as long as our jobs have been impacted by covid regardless of how high our income is as long as it is above $5k a year. I am not getting any of the emergency funds as I am still receiving my pay. As of now, I am not really worry about finances much.
> 
> Covid isolation has made me a complete addict to Animal Crossing. If anyone needs something to be addicted to right now and has a Nintendo Switch I recommend getting this game! I am addicted to this and my SO is addicted to his Ghost Recon (whenever he gets downtime as he has to work overtime now).
> 
> I just read yesterday that liquor sales have increased dramatically since isolation orders so health officials are worried about the alarming rate of people buying alcohol.



Oh even here on tPF I see animal crossing!! I’ve been playing it a lot too, and some of my friends are completely addicted and almost living in it


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Amazona

I've gone back to my old passions; reading and baking. Loving both. I also started updating my blog again. With all the baking that's happening in my kitchen, I have things to make updates on.
My singing lessons and yoga class ended before the spring semester was due to finish so I'm doing yoga at home, learning to hula hoop and taking long walks outside.
Meeting my mum doesn't mean going out to lunch or dinner, but making a date with her outside and keeping 6 meter distance at all times. Not meeting my friends or other family at all.

I've also started to appreciate minimalism and I actually started to make a plan for a capsule bag collection today. The purge I started earlier will probably continue and nearly all designer pieces will go. Of the designer bags I now have, probably 5-7 will stay, plus I will be making a couple of well thought purchases at some point if I feel like I can't live without a large hobo and a gigantic tote.
I feel like I have enough in life and having a huge pile of bags and wallets doesn't make it better. I only have one pair of hands so a little less bags will do!


----------



## winks

there are rumors that our Federal Council will lift some of the limitations tomorrow. I can finally see a light in the tunnel. I am at home since 13th March, some days are better and some are worse.. but luckily we are all healthy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

arnott said:


> Went to Pizza Hut and there was a sign that said they don't take cash.     Card only!




It's the same in my Country, they don't want you to pay via cash either, card only or use tap & go on your debit/credit card. 



Morgan_Bellini said:


> I got mine this morning!!




I got mine too! I didn't think I would qualify, but I do! I think it's due to WC? ( workcover) 
It's not as much as in other Countries, but I'm not complaining!!


----------



## whateve

momoc said:


> Oh even here on tPF I see animal crossing!! I’ve been playing it a lot too, and some of my friends are completely addicted and almost living in it


I couldn't resist, I had to see what it is. Now I'm watching walkthroughs!


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my money today I saw it posted a few days ago with today’s date as the release date. Some of my family is getting it this week too. My dad isn’t his work used to be contracted (2018) but last year (2019) they became employees. He hasn’t filed for 2019 yet and I told him that might be a part of why and he should file it ASAP. But he’s not in a rush to do it, he usually files for a extension.

So this weeks paycheck has our hazard pay on it, they’re doing two lump sum payments one this month one next month based on hours worked. Pre taxes it was about 350 and after taxes it was 74 lol. I honestly rather get a extra 4 weeks vacation than hazard pay, my employer has given all employees 65+ off with pay for 4 weeks without having to use their vacation or sick time. Which I expect to be extended, it was originally 2 weeks, then at the end of 2 weeks they decided to extend it another 2 weeks I know that this won’t be over in two weeks.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has anyone read this??:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...f71ee0-7db1-11ea-a3ee-13e1ae0a3571_story.html

Some highlights:
- _new coronavirus kills by inflaming and clogging the tiny air sacs in the lungs, choking off the body's oxygen supply until it shuts down the organs essential for life.

- virus also may be causing heart inflammation, acute kidney disease, neurological malfunction, blood clots, intestinal damage and liver problems

- *Almost half the people hospitalized because of covid-19 have blood or protein in their urine, indicating early damage to their kidneys*

-early data that shows *14 to 30 percent of intensive-care patients *in New York and Wuhan, China - birthplace of the pandemic - *have lost kidney function and require dialysis,* or its in-hospital cousin, continuous renal replacement therapy. New York intensive care units are treating so much kidney failure, he said, they need more personnel who can perform dialysis and have issued an urgent call for volunteers from other parts of the country. They also are running dangerously short of the sterile fluids used to deliver that therapy

- Many other possible causes for organ and tissue damage must be investigated, they said, including respiratory distress, the medications patients received, high fever, the stress of hospitalization in an ICU and the now well-described impact of cytokine storms

- when researchers in Wuhan conducted autopsies on people who died of covid-19, they found nine of 26 had acute kidney injuries and seven had particles of the coronavirus in their kidneys

- The virus also may be damaging the heart. Clinicians in China and New York have reported *myocarditis, an inflammation of the heart muscle, and, more dangerous, irregular heart rhythms that can lead to cardiac arrest in covid-19 patients.*

- "*They seem to be doing really well as far as respiratory status goes, and then suddenly they develop a cardiac issue that seems out of proportion to their respiratory issues*," said Mitchell Elkind, a Columbia University neurologist and president-elect of the American Heart Association. "This seems to be out of proportion to their lung disease, which makes people wonder about that direct effect."

One review of severely ill patients in China found that about *40 percent suffered arrhythmias and 20 percent had some form of cardiac injury,* Elkind said. "There is some concern that some of it may be due to direct influence of the virus," he said.

The new virus enters the cells of people who are infected by latching onto the ACE2 receptor on cell surfaces.* It unquestionably attacks the cells in the respiratory tract, but there is increasing suspicion that it is using the same doorway to enter other cells*. The gastrointestinal tract, for instance, contains 100 times more of these receptors than other parts of the body, and its surface area is enormous.

"*If you unfurl it, it's like a tennis court of surface area - this tremendous area for the virus to invade and replicate itself*," said Brennan Spiegel, co-editor in chief of the American Journal of Gastroenterology.

- * the immune system battling the infection goes into hyperdrive. The uncontrolled response leads to the release of a flood of substances called cytokines that, in excess, can result in damage to multiple organs. For covid-19 patients, cytokine storms are a major reason that some require intensive care and ventilation*_
*
-60 percent of people later diagnosed with covid-19 reported losing their senses of smell and taste*
_
-*a very small number of patients have experienced confusion, low blood oxygen levels and even lost consciousness — a sign that the virus may have traveled along their olfactory nerve endings straight to the central nervous system.*_
*
- covid-19 can turn people’s eyes red, causing pinkeye, or conjunctivitis, in some patients. One study of 38 hospitalized patients in Hubei province, China, found that a third had pinkeye

-the virus also is having a clear impact on the gastrointestinal tract, causing diarrhea, vomiting and other symptoms. One study found that half of covid-19 patients have gastrointestinal symptoms

- What we’re learning is, it seems anyway, that this virus homes in on more than one organ system.

- Reports also indicate that the virus can attack the liver...more such reports every day, including one from China on five patients with acute viral hepatitis*
_
- A particular danger of the virus appears to be* its tendency to produce blood clots in the veins of the legs and other vessels, which can break off, travel to the lung and cause death by a condition known as pulmonary embolism*.

An examination of 81 patients hospitalized with pneumonia caused by covid-19 in Wuhan found that 20 had such events and that eight of them died._

Hands down the scariest thing I've read thus far about the virus.  It's basically forcing the body to shut down by attacking everything (all major organs) inside of it. I'm never leaving my  house until this  is gone.


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone read this??:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...f71ee0-7db1-11ea-a3ee-13e1ae0a3571_story.html
> 
> Some highlights:
> - _new coronavirus kills by inflaming and clogging the tiny air sacs in the lungs, choking off the body's oxygen supply until it shuts down the organs essential for life.
> 
> - virus also may be causing heart inflammation, acute kidney disease, neurological malfunction, blood clots, intestinal damage and liver problems
> 
> - *Almost half the people hospitalized because of covid-19 have blood or protein in their urine, indicating early damage to their kidneys*
> 
> -early data that shows *14 to 30 percent of intensive-care patients *in New York and Wuhan, China - birthplace of the pandemic - *have lost kidney function and require dialysis,* or its in-hospital cousin, continuous renal replacement therapy. New York intensive care units are treating so much kidney failure, he said, they need more personnel who can perform dialysis and have issued an urgent call for volunteers from other parts of the country. They also are running dangerously short of the sterile fluids used to deliver that therapy
> 
> - Many other possible causes for organ and tissue damage must be investigated, they said, including respiratory distress, the medications patients received, high fever, the stress of hospitalization in an ICU and the now well-described impact of cytokine storms
> 
> - when researchers in Wuhan conducted autopsies on people who died of covid-19, they found nine of 26 had acute kidney injuries and seven had particles of the coronavirus in their kidneys
> 
> - The virus also may be damaging the heart. Clinicians in China and New York have reported *myocarditis, an inflammation of the heart muscle, and, more dangerous, irregular heart rhythms that can lead to cardiac arrest in covid-19 patients.*
> 
> - "*They seem to be doing really well as far as respiratory status goes, and then suddenly they develop a cardiac issue that seems out of proportion to their respiratory issues*," said Mitchell Elkind, a Columbia University neurologist and president-elect of the American Heart Association. "This seems to be out of proportion to their lung disease, which makes people wonder about that direct effect."
> 
> One review of severely ill patients in China found that about *40 percent suffered arrhythmias and 20 percent had some form of cardiac injury,* Elkind said. "There is some concern that some of it may be due to direct influence of the virus," he said.
> 
> The new virus enters the cells of people who are infected by latching onto the ACE2 receptor on cell surfaces.* It unquestionably attacks the cells in the respiratory tract, but there is increasing suspicion that it is using the same doorway to enter other cells*. The gastrointestinal tract, for instance, contains 100 times more of these receptors than other parts of the body, and its surface area is enormous.
> 
> "*If you unfurl it, it's like a tennis court of surface area - this tremendous area for the virus to invade and replicate itself*," said Brennan Spiegel, co-editor in chief of the American Journal of Gastroenterology.
> 
> - * the immune system battling the infection goes into hyperdrive. The uncontrolled response leads to the release of a flood of substances called cytokines that, in excess, can result in damage to multiple organs. For covid-19 patients, cytokine storms are a major reason that some require intensive care and ventilation*_
> *
> -60 percent of people later diagnosed with covid-19 reported losing their senses of smell and taste*
> _
> -*a very small number of patients have experienced confusion, low blood oxygen levels and even lost consciousness — a sign that the virus may have traveled along their olfactory nerve endings straight to the central nervous system.*_
> *
> - covid-19 can turn people’s eyes red, causing pinkeye, or conjunctivitis, in some patients. One study of 38 hospitalized patients in Hubei province, China, found that a third had pinkeye
> 
> -the virus also is having a clear impact on the gastrointestinal tract, causing diarrhea, vomiting and other symptoms. One study found that half of covid-19 patients have gastrointestinal symptoms
> 
> - What we’re learning is, it seems anyway, that this virus homes in on more than one organ system.
> 
> - Reports also indicate that the virus can attack the liver...more such reports every day, including one from China on five patients with acute viral hepatitis*
> _
> - A particular danger of the virus appears to be* its tendency to produce blood clots in the veins of the legs and other vessels, which can break off, travel to the lung and cause death by a condition known as pulmonary embolism*.
> 
> An examination of 81 patients hospitalized with pneumonia caused by covid-19 in Wuhan found that 20 had such events and that eight of them died._
> 
> Hands down the scariest thing I've read thus far about the virus.  It's basically forcing the body to shut down by attacking everything (all major organs) inside of it. I'm never leaving my  house until this  is gone.



Yes, a particularly troubling article. We learn more and more each day about this virus and can not count on early theories about much of anything, including relying too heavily on theories about antibodies providing any lasting immunity. All that we can do is continue to exercise safe choices in social distancing, disinfecting everything and remember to be grateful for each day. And, we can hope and pray scientists find the cure and a vaccine.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Harvard just said intermittent distancing will be required until 2022 if no vaccine is found





luckylove said:


> Yes, I saw that article too. Sigh.....



What I don't understand is why anyone is saying this without the antibody testing?  Once antibody testing begins we will see just how many people have already had this.  I was so sick in January.  Fever, extreme fatigue, shortness of breath and popping sounds in my lungs for 4 days. I might have already had covid19. Many of us might have.  I saw an article where they are testing prison inmates in Arkansas, USA.  At one prison 44 of 49 tested positive.  But not one is showing symptoms.  All of them possibly never would have known they had it and were only tested as a precaution by the prison system. How many of us have had it?

There is a chance that many many many of us have already had this and that will make a huge difference in how we as separate countries and the world move forward.


----------



## canto bight

Somehow working from home has become more exhausting than being in the office.  I don't think it would be this way though if it was under other, happier circumstances.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> I understand why they are doing it, but I believe this is illegal.



Why is it illegal?   If some places are cash only, I don't see why some can't be card only.


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> Somehow working from home has become more exhausting than being in the office.  I don't think it would be this way though if it was under other, happier circumstances.


Its more exhausting cuz we rev at a faster rate wfh, less breaks and distractions vs being at the workplace


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Has anyone started disinfecting their purse after going out to get groceries? Ive been pretty good at keeping the car and house “sterile” bur just realized I never thought after disinfecting my purse/wallet ‍♀️


----------



## jblended

PradaforRada said:


> Has anyone started disinfecting their purse after going out to get groceries? Ive been pretty good at keeping the car and house “sterile” bur just realized I never thought after disinfecting my purse/wallet ‍♀️


I stopped using my leather purses as soon as the virus hit my area and lockdown started. I only own 1 faux leather backpack and I've been using it exclusively. I spray it with Clorox disinfectant solution and wipe it down when I get home. It sits by the front door at all times now, as I don't want to take it any deeper into my flat and risk contaminating something else. I don't care if this backpack falls apart by the end of this lockdown- although, I must say it looks brand new in spite of the constant cleaning it has endured.

Most of the time, I try to take only my debit card and keys in my pocket. I changed my keychain to a metal fob instead of my previous leather charm. Both the debit card and the keys/key chain get washed with soap and water when I return from outside. I also leave them by the door, next to the backpack.

It's a little OTT, but I'm caring for my ill mother right now and would never take any chances with her health.

I would recommend you use a nylon or faux leather bag during this time if you are concerned, just because that would be easier to disinfect than leather. Having said that, I don't believe the virus can last long on a porous surface like leather (I'm certain I read this somewhere but cannot remember where).


----------



## Chanbal

canto bight said:


> Somehow working from home has become more exhausting than being in the office.  I don't think it would be this way though if it was under other, happier circumstances.





hermes_lemming said:


> Its more exhausting cuz we rev at a faster rate wfh, less breaks and distractions vs being at the workplace


Supermarket orders and cooking take a lot of time...


----------



## LemonDrop

jblended said:


> I stopped using my leather purses as soon as the virus hit my area and lockdown started. I only own 1 faux leather backpack and I've been using it exclusively. I spray it with Clorox disinfectant solution and wipe it down when I get home. It sits by the front door at all times now, as I don't want to take it any deeper into my flat and risk contaminating something else. I don't care if this backpack falls apart by the end of this lockdown- although, I must say it looks brand new in spite of the constant cleaning it has endured.
> 
> Most of the time, I try to take only my debit card and keys in my pocket. I changed my keychain to a metal fob instead of my previous leather charm. Both the debit card and the keys/key chain get washed with soap and water when I return from outside. I also leave them by the door, next to the backpack.
> 
> *It's a little OTT*, but I'm caring for my ill mother right now and would never take any chances with her health.
> 
> I would recommend you use a nylon or faux leather bag during this time if you are concerned, just because that would be easier to disinfect than leather. Having said that, I don't believe the virus can last long on a porous surface like leather (I'm certain I read this somewhere but cannot remember where).



Nothing is OTT right now. Nothing.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## dahliafordz

I've been keeping a journal ever since the lockdown began and have tried to write down everything I am thankful for each day. With this pandemic, it's difficult to stay calm for anxiety always kicks in, but with habitual practice of reflecting I am able to rise above myself and focus on things that truly matter like using this time to bond with my family (which I rarely did) and improving my skills as well as reinforcing my character.


----------



## contributor

Just have to ride it out best I can.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone read this??:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...f71ee0-7db1-11ea-a3ee-13e1ae0a3571_story.html
> 
> Some highlights:
> - _new coronavirus kills by inflaming and clogging the tiny air sacs in the lungs, choking off the body's oxygen supply until it shuts down the organs essential for life.
> 
> - virus also may be causing heart inflammation, acute kidney disease, neurological malfunction, blood clots, intestinal damage and liver problems
> 
> - *Almost half the people hospitalized because of covid-19 have blood or protein in their urine, indicating early damage to their kidneys*
> 
> -early data that shows *14 to 30 percent of intensive-care patients *in New York and Wuhan, China - birthplace of the pandemic - *have lost kidney function and require dialysis,* or its in-hospital cousin, continuous renal replacement therapy. New York intensive care units are treating so much kidney failure, he said, they need more personnel who can perform dialysis and have issued an urgent call for volunteers from other parts of the country. They also are running dangerously short of the sterile fluids used to deliver that therapy
> 
> - Many other possible causes for organ and tissue damage must be investigated, they said, including respiratory distress, the medications patients received, high fever, the stress of hospitalization in an ICU and the now well-described impact of cytokine storms
> 
> - when researchers in Wuhan conducted autopsies on people who died of covid-19, they found nine of 26 had acute kidney injuries and seven had particles of the coronavirus in their kidneys
> 
> - The virus also may be damaging the heart. Clinicians in China and New York have reported *myocarditis, an inflammation of the heart muscle, and, more dangerous, irregular heart rhythms that can lead to cardiac arrest in covid-19 patients.*
> 
> - "*They seem to be doing really well as far as respiratory status goes, and then suddenly they develop a cardiac issue that seems out of proportion to their respiratory issues*," said Mitchell Elkind, a Columbia University neurologist and president-elect of the American Heart Association. "This seems to be out of proportion to their lung disease, which makes people wonder about that direct effect."
> 
> One review of severely ill patients in China found that about *40 percent suffered arrhythmias and 20 percent had some form of cardiac injury,* Elkind said. "There is some concern that some of it may be due to direct influence of the virus," he said.
> 
> The new virus enters the cells of people who are infected by latching onto the ACE2 receptor on cell surfaces.* It unquestionably attacks the cells in the respiratory tract, but there is increasing suspicion that it is using the same doorway to enter other cells*. The gastrointestinal tract, for instance, contains 100 times more of these receptors than other parts of the body, and its surface area is enormous.
> 
> "*If you unfurl it, it's like a tennis court of surface area - this tremendous area for the virus to invade and replicate itself*," said Brennan Spiegel, co-editor in chief of the American Journal of Gastroenterology.
> 
> - * the immune system battling the infection goes into hyperdrive. The uncontrolled response leads to the release of a flood of substances called cytokines that, in excess, can result in damage to multiple organs. For covid-19 patients, cytokine storms are a major reason that some require intensive care and ventilation*_
> *
> -60 percent of people later diagnosed with covid-19 reported losing their senses of smell and taste*
> _
> -*a very small number of patients have experienced confusion, low blood oxygen levels and even lost consciousness — a sign that the virus may have traveled along their olfactory nerve endings straight to the central nervous system.*_
> *
> - covid-19 can turn people’s eyes red, causing pinkeye, or conjunctivitis, in some patients. One study of 38 hospitalized patients in Hubei province, China, found that a third had pinkeye
> 
> -the virus also is having a clear impact on the gastrointestinal tract, causing diarrhea, vomiting and other symptoms. One study found that half of covid-19 patients have gastrointestinal symptoms
> 
> - What we’re learning is, it seems anyway, that this virus homes in on more than one organ system.
> 
> - Reports also indicate that the virus can attack the liver...more such reports every day, including one from China on five patients with acute viral hepatitis*
> _
> - A particular danger of the virus appears to be* its tendency to produce blood clots in the veins of the legs and other vessels, which can break off, travel to the lung and cause death by a condition known as pulmonary embolism*.
> 
> An examination of 81 patients hospitalized with pneumonia caused by covid-19 in Wuhan found that 20 had such events and that eight of them died._
> 
> Hands down the scariest thing I've read thus far about the virus.  It's basically forcing the body to shut down by attacking everything (all major organs) inside of it. I'm never leaving my  house until this  is gone.


Glad you posted this. Yes, I read this on JAMA a couple of days ago. Info I've gathered there is that it's causing heart damage (this was published some time back), kidney damage, & the major comorbidity is high blood pressure - which is considered heart disease. The heart issues it is causing do not always resolve. Another concern is that the meds they are using in treatment & anesthesia pop up in shortage every day now.
Also 12-18 months for a viable treatment/vaccine at best.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I pumped the brakes on buying luxury goods long before this outbreak so the current situation hasn’t affected me in that respect.  
We are homebodies more than ever (semi-retired) and just live to ski.  Because all the resorts are closed we aren’t doing that now so that sucks .  
I am an essential worker though (animal keeper) part time so I “get” to venture outside and take care of all our critters which gives me a lot of joy.
I’ve  always been a germaphobe too, constantly wiping every down, washing my hands dozens of time a day, etc. so none of this is new to me at all.
We talk to all our friends/family via text, phone and FB every day which again, is pretty normal for us.
We just can’t wait to ski again.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> Glad you posted this. Yes, I read this on JAMA a couple of days ago. Info I've gathered there is that it's causing heart damage (this was published some time back), kidney damage, & the major comorbidity is high blood pressure - which is considered heart disease. The heart issues it is causing do not always resolve. Another concern is that the meds they are using in treatment & anesthesia pop up in shortage every day now.
> Also 12-18 months for a viable treatment/vaccine at best.


Like I said, I've never see anything like this before in my life. That article articulated everyone's worse nightmare. This ain't no flu, ffs. Idk wtf it is but its hands down the deadliest scariest cooties I've ever seen in my lifetime.

Idk where it came from, some animal, lab, or pits of Hades. At this point, it really doesn't matter. Dmn monstrosity is out and bad news is that no one can control it.

 The virus wants you to die. Thats why its attacking all your vital organs, latching on wherever it can so your internal system basically short circuits.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> Like I said, I've never see anything like this before in my life. That article articulated everyone's worse nightmare. This ain't no flu, ffs. Idk wtf it is but its hands down the deadliest scariest cooties I've ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> Idk where it came from, some animal, lab, pits of Hades. At this point, it really doesn't matter. Dmn monstrosity is out and frankly no one can control it.
> 
> The virus wants you to die. Thats why its attacking all your vital organs, latching on wherever it can so your internal system basically short circuits.


Yes & it's pretty obvious herd immunity is what our epidemiologists & research physicians are hoping far. Currently that is the only choice.


----------



## whateve

We haven't gone anywhere in over a month. Last night I had a dream in which I woke up inside a grocery store, without a mask, and there were other people around. It wasn't exactly a nightmare but it was a little scary. In the dream I had a knit scarf, the kind full of holes, that I unsuccessfully tried to cover my mouth and nose with.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> Yes & it's pretty obvious herd immunity is what our epidemiologists & research physicians are hoping far. Currently that is the only choice.



FYI to achieve herd immunity, we need 1.7% of population dead, that's 1.7% of total population.  So roughly 5mil americans dying.  I'm not sure everyone fully realizes what this entails.  I'm hoping for a more positive alternative but right now, the healthcare community and esteemed scientists seem to playing a game of whack-a-mole in trying to fight the disease.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> FYI to achieve herd immunity, we need 1.7% of population dead, that's 1.7% of total population.  So roughly 5mil americans dying.  I'm not sure everyone fully realizes what this entails.  I'm hoping for a more positive alternative but right now, the healthcare community and esteemed scientists seem to playing a game of whack-a-mole in trying to fight the disease.


Where did you get those numbers? I'm not saying that isn't correct but predictions are tough for anyone to ascertain at this point.
I posted a link somewhere on this thread.that explains how herd immunity works - was glad to read a simplified version.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> Where did you get those numbers? I'm not saying that isn't correct but predictions are tough for anyone to ascertain at this point.
> I posted a link somewhere on this thread.that explains how herd immunity works - was glad to read a simplified version.


I heard it from the medical community last week.  That's where the percentage and ball park estimate came from.

Quick google search produced this:
"the best estimates put COVID-19 infection fatality rate at around 0.5-1 percent. If 70 percent of an entire population gets sick, that means that between 0.35-0.7 percent of everyone in a country could die, which is a catastrophic outcome"
https://www.sciencealert.com/why-herd-immunity-will-not-save-us-from-the-covid-19-pandemic


----------



## arnott

Just got an email that an employee of the Superstore I visit has tested positive for COVID-19:

Please note, this individual has not been in the store since April 9th.

Over and above our daily disinfectant protocols and the social distancing practices we put in place in response to COVID-19, we are taking the following steps: 

1. Immediately closed the store to perform a deep-clean and sanitization. The store has since reopened,
2. Reaching out to the local public health authority to investigate the team member’s recent shifts and direct contacts, 
3. Instructed any potentially exposed team members to stay home and self-isolate, and
4. Out of an abundance of caution, we’re notifying customers who recently transacted at this store. 

We understand that you may have questions and want to assure you that we take your safety, and the safety of our team, very seriously. We will work with the local public health team on any further directions and encourage you to reach out to them if you need more information. 

Real Canadian Superstore


----------



## TC1

Pretty proud of how my small province has managed this. We are at a 75% recovery rate today. with only 1 new case announced. Granted we are only 1.2 million people..but hold steady at 4 deaths (all with pre-exisiting conditions)
We are going to start to talk next week about the steps to re-open some businesses. *fingers crossed*


----------



## limom

There was a guy who recovered from the virus last night on French News, he said that he suffered terrible set back due to the ventilator.
He has to retrain his lungs and can barely walk 100 mètres. As a result, He has to blow thru a straw in a glass of water as rehab.
Who knows how well he will recover?
He was not old either. He looked early fifties at most.
Also here on the news, some experts were speaking about kidney damage...
What are the long term effects? What about those who were not sick enough to get hospitalized and managed at home?


----------



## arnott

I'm running low on my Nars concealer and just went to the website to see that they have suspended all online orders.    Anyone know where the best place to buy/order Nars is preferably with free shipping to Canada?


----------



## Catbird9

limom said:


> There was a guy who recovered from the virus last night on French News, he said that he suffered terrible set back due to the ventilator.
> He has to retrain his lungs and can barely walk 100 mètres. As a result, He has to blow thru a straw in a glass of water as rehab.
> Who knows how well he will recover?
> He was not old either. He looked early fifties at most.
> Also here on the news, some experts were speaking about kidney damage...
> What are the long term effects? What about those who were not sick enough to get hospitalized and managed at home?



The people who recovered at home probably have the best chance of avoiding long term side effects.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

Catbird9 said:


> The people who recovered at home probably have the best chance of avoiding long term side effects.


Why?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> I stopped using my leather purses as soon as the virus hit my area and lockdown started. I only own 1 faux leather backpack and I've been using it exclusively. I spray it with Clorox disinfectant solution and wipe it down when I get home. It sits by the front door at all times now, as I don't want to take it any deeper into my flat and risk contaminating something else. I don't care if this backpack falls apart by the end of this lockdown- although, I must say it looks brand new in spite of the constant cleaning it has endured.
> 
> Most of the time, I try to take only my debit card and keys in my pocket. I changed my keychain to a metal fob instead of my previous leather charm. Both the debit card and the keys/key chain get washed with soap and water when I return from outside. I also leave them by the door, next to the backpack.
> 
> It's a little OTT, but I'm caring for my ill mother right now and would never take any chances with her health.
> 
> I would recommend you use a nylon or faux leather bag during this time if you are concerned, just because that would be easier to disinfect than leather. Having said that, I don't believe the virus can last long on a porous surface like leather (I'm certain I read this somewhere but cannot remember where).


Also the bottom of the shoes need to be wiped down, or the shoes taken off outside of the house,  like the garage.


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> Why?


Because they didn't get it so severe that they had to be hospitalized.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> I heard it from the medical community last week.  That's where the percentage and ball park estimate came from.
> 
> Quick google search produced this:
> "the best estimates put COVID-19 infection fatality rate at around 0.5-1 percent. If 70 percent of an entire population gets sick, that means that between 0.35-0.7 percent of everyone in a country could die, which is a catastrophic outcome"
> https://www.sciencealert.com/why-herd-immunity-will-not-save-us-from-the-covid-19-pandemic


Even the medical sites I've seen today are posting herd immunity at anywhere between 40-70%. It seems even our health experts cannot agree on that either. That's a quite a broad range. Depending on the herd immunity to be effective _*without an available vaccine *_will undoubtedly cause unimaginable numbers to die as we have no way to protect the elderly, the immunosuppressed, the pregnant.
Looking at mortality percentages across numerous reliable sources I fear will undoubtedly vary as much as the projected herd immunity numbers, & statistics are beginning to make my head hurt.
What other choice is there _currently? _All we can do is hope for the so-called herd immunity to save the larger number of people, that is if there is an immunity to this at all.
Pretty grim is putting it mildly.
I do see the logic in the article that you posted above but sheltering in place isn't going to last as long as it will take to produce a vaccination.  It sounded to me as if he was reiterating the argument to shelter in place - in case anyone still hasn't wrapped their mind around it. But it cannot last for the next 12-18 months. Do we overwhelm our healthcare system or sacrifice the economy?


----------



## arnott

So I ordered something from the UK which was supposed to be sent by courier.   I check tracking and it said that my shipment was on hold.   Apparently I have to pay for taxes and duties ahead of time because they are no longer collecting it at the door.   However they still need me to sign when I receive my item.    I thought courier was supposed to be fast but I ordered my item on April 5th and still don't have it.


----------



## arnott

Style guide for your next Zoom Meeting!


----------



## jblended




----------



## hermes_lemming

Catbird9 said:


> The people who recovered at home probably have the best chance of avoiding long term side effects.


Its impossible to predict how someone will deteriorate home vs hospital.  Yes you might avoid more germs than in the hospital but prevent long term damage altogether, i think not. That happens regardless of local.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> Even the medical sites I've seen today are posting herd immunity at anywhere between 40-70%. It seems even our health experts cannot agree on that either. That's a quite a broad range. Depending on the herd immunity to be effective _*without an available vaccine *_will undoubtedly cause unimaginable numbers to die as we have no way to protect the elderly, the immunosuppressed, the pregnant.
> Looking at mortality percentages across numerous reliable sources I fear will undoubtedly vary as much as the projected herd immunity numbers, & statistics are beginning to make my head hurt.
> What other choice is there _currently? _All we can do is hope for the so-called herd immunity to save the larger number of people, that is if there is an immunity to this at all.
> Pretty grim is putting it mildly.
> I do see the logic in the article that you posted above but sheltering in place isn't going to last as long as it will take to produce a vaccination.  It sounded to me as if he was reiterating the argument to shelter in place - in case anyone still hasn't wrapped their mind around it. But it cannot last for the next 12-18 months. Do we overwhelm our healthcare system or sacrifice the economy?


Let's be real, both are toast at this point.

Depression is unavoidable.  We are now at 22 mil unemployed and the states are tapped out in unemployment benefits. Small business loans also blew through their stockpile ($349bil) in the last two weeks. And they issued stimulus checks to dead people! Not to mention the millions who still await theirs. You can't print your way out of this .

With regards to Healthcare, my heart bleeds for them. The lack of respirators has been known before we had the swine flu. Our medical angels are still contracting the virus despite full ppe. Its all messed up. Not to mention the ptsd from seeing so many people die.

The statistics are horrible. The odds are horrible. This is why I'm now eating ice cream every day cuz frankly I don't know what else to do when everything is so grim.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> Its impossible to predict how someone will deteriorate home vs hospital.  Yes you might avoid more germs than in the hospital but prevent long term damage altogether, i think not. That happens regardless of local.


I interpreted @whateve's response to @limom question of "why" as not a prediction of how badly someone infected might deteriorate at home vs hospital, but that someone who had already had a light case of it & was able to recup at home (rather than a bad case that required hospitalization) wouldn't be likely to have lingering side effects/damage from the disease.
@whateve, plz correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> Let's be real, both are toast at this point.
> 
> Depression is unavoidable.  We are now at 22 mil unemployed and the states are tapped out in unemployment benefits. Small business loans also blew through their stockpile ($349bil) in the last two weeks. And they issued stimulus checks to dead people! Not to mention the millions who still await theirs. You can't print your way out of this .
> 
> With regards to Healthcare, my heart bleeds for them. The lack of respirators has been known before we had the swine flu. Our medical angels are still contracting the virus despite full ppe. Its all messed up. Not to mention the ptsd from seeing so many people die.
> 
> The statistics are horrible. The odds are horrible. This is why I'm now eating ice cream every day cuz frankly I don't know what else to do when everything is so grim.


Makes me angry really. We knew for years, the medical community knew, our leaders knew - which administration would that be? all responsibility doesn't rest on ***** - that a pandemic was coming but the powers that be sat on their thumbs.


----------



## vilette21c

Lol. Revenge shopping as what it is called. $2.7 million in one day. 

https://www.businessinsider.com/wealthy-chinese-shoppers-slurge-at-hermes-store-in-china-2020-4?amp


----------



## coral8789

vilette21c said:


> Lol. Revenge shopping as what it is called. $2.7 million in one day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/wealthy-chinese-shoppers-slurge-at-hermes-store-in-china-2020-4?amp



I wouldn’t call it revenge. More like a big spend after months of being cooped up


----------



## Catbird9

nm


----------



## coral8789

Going back to the original question of this thread - it had definitely made a huge impact to my family and I. I remember the first to weeks of lockdown here in Australia, my husband and I were in a sort of daze, it was difficult to focus as we kept reading news updates. Then the adjustment period followed, where we joined the national quest for home office equipments, toilet paper hunt and for me, an anxious week of trying to find an asthma puffer because of the damn hoarders. 

Also moments of despair - I am East Asian and copped quite a bit of racist abuse, threats of violence to the point I dared not venturing out. But also moments of joy, solidarity and community spirit as neighbours help each other out and at work, my colleagues and I do our best to offer support and protect the junior staff from redundancy. 

I don’t know when or if things will “return to normal”, but I hope we will emerge more united, more kind, and less divisive as a community, a nation, and the world.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

@coral8789 You seem to have had 2 of the most negative consequences in not being able to get an inhaler and also in dealing with racism.
I'm so sorry that this has been your experience but, I love that you're also seeing solidarity in these tough times, and are still able to keep a positive outlook on things and focus on doing your part to help others. It speaks volumes of your character.


----------



## coral8789

jblended said:


> @coral8789 You seem to have had 2 of the most negative consequences in not being able to get an inhaler and also in dealing with racism.
> I'm so sorry that this has been your experience but, I love that you're also seeing solidarity in these tough times, and are still able to keep a positive outlook on things and focus on doing your part to help others. It speaks volumes of your character.



 Thank you, that is such a kind and generous thing to say! I am lucky in many ways though - I still have a job, my family and friends are supportive as well as wonderful colleagues. And of course, this forum has been a constant source of inspiration - from bags to moral courage!


----------



## Catbird9

hermes_lemming said:


> Its impossible to predict how someone will deteriorate home vs hospital.  Yes you might avoid more germs than in the hospital but prevent long term damage altogether, i think not. That happens regardless of local.



I speculated that if a person isn’t sick enough to need hospital care, they probably aren’t sick enough to get long term damage. But until more data is available, we don’t know for sure. That’s why I used the word “probably.”

Also:

“The assessment of organ failure in coronavirus survivors is complicated by the fact that “patients with disorders that affect the heart, liver, blood and lungs face a higher risk of becoming very sick with COVID-19 in the first place. That makes it difficult to distinguish COVID-19 after-effects from the problems that made patients vulnerable to begin with — especially so early in the game.”

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...the-long-term-effects-of-the-coronavirus.html



whateve said:


> Because they didn't get it so severe that they had to be hospitalized.



That’s what I think.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Lilybarb said:


> Makes me angry really. We knew for years, the medical community knew, our leaders knew - which administration would that be? all responsibility doesn't rest on ***** - that a pandemic was coming but the powers that be sat on their thumbs.


It’s ironic that DH and I started watching Pandemic a couple of months ago before Covid -19 reached the US. They knew it was going to happen but not when. They found out governments weren’t prepared. It’s really a global issue. Nobody (general population) worries until viruses  pass from animals to humans. Many of the viruses came from wet markets, lack of refrigeration, those meats exposed to heat and bugs,  and of course the mutation.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> I interpreted @whateve's response to @limom question of "why" as not a prediction of how badly someone infected might deteriorate at home vs hospital, but that someone who had already had a light case of it & was able to recup at home (rather than a bad case that required hospitalization) wouldn't be likely to have lingering side effects/damage from the disease.
> @whateve, plz correct me if I'm wrong.


That's exactly what I meant. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## arnott

vilette21c said:


> Lol. Revenge shopping as what it is called. $2.7 million in one day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/wealthy-chinese-shoppers-slurge-at-hermes-store-in-china-2020-4?amp



Oh goodie!    I have stock in Hermes!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> Makes me angry really. We knew for years, the medical community knew, our leaders knew - which administration would that be? all responsibility doesn't rest on ***** - that a pandemic was coming but the powers that be sat on their thumbs.


It was a distinct conversation that I had which stuck with me from back then. I was told there were not enough respirators in the city.

We had this conversation because I didn't want to be vaccinated for the swine flu because of a bad reaction that my boss had to a regular flu vaccination. 

Long story short shortly after her vaccination, she got really sick, had to quit her job, leave the city and move back home with her parents. She was so weak and ill that she had to use a wheel chair to board the flight home. She has been bed bound since then because she developed chronic fatigue syndrome. What this means is that she only has enough energy for 2 hours of physical activity a day (this includes sitting up). There is no cure for this and in her case seems life long.


----------



## nicole0612

arnott said:


> I'm running low on my Nars concealer and just went to the website to see that they have suspended all online orders.    Anyone know where the best place to buy/order Nars is preferably with free shipping to Canada?



I’m not sure how shipping is from amazon in Canada, but I have purchased Nars concealer there since I am spoiled by the ease of one-click ordering. If you need it ASAP check the option for all sellers options so even if prime is showing delayed shipping, other sellers may have a faster ship date. Another random idea is to try ebay for new makeup items. When amazon is sold out of certain currently-in-demand items, or if the shipping date is too slow on amazon, I have just been purchasing them on eBay (recently: multiple types of dried beans and grains, shampoo, even Japanese pumpkins because I didn’t want to go to the grocery store). The pumpkins were an ok price, but shipping was a killer [emoji4] I just calculated and have seriously purchased 8 Japanese pumpkins on eBay so far since the start of the epidemic, which I just realized is an amazing rate to be eating pumpkins!


----------



## NZMousee

I am in New Zealand we are into our 4th week of complete lockdown. Only can go out to the pharmacy or grocery store. for essential items. Nothing else is open and no shopping online. No take away food or food delivery. We find out if it gets extended or Level lifted from level 4 to Level 3 which means we can online shop and have drive thru restaurants open. No school or work for anyone also at present. Only “essential workers working at present”.  Our government has done well so far in reducing numbers down to 8 new cases today. Very strange times. Can’t believe what people around the world are dealing with at present. Hoping things get sorted for everyone as best as it can sooner than later.


----------



## arnott

nicole0612 said:


> I’m not sure how shipping is from amazon in Canada, but I have purchased Nars concealer there since I am spoiled by the ease of one-click ordering. If you need it ASAP check the option for all sellers options so even if prime is showing delayed shipping, other sellers may have a faster ship date. Another random idea is to try ebay for new makeup items. When amazon is sold out of certain currently-in-demand items, or if the shipping date is too slow on amazon, I have just been purchasing them on eBay (recently: multiple types of dried beans and grains, shampoo, even Japanese pumpkins because I didn’t want to go to the grocery store). The pumpkins were an ok price, but shipping was a killer [emoji4] I just calculated and have seriously purchased 8 Japanese pumpkins on eBay so far since the start of the epidemic, which I just realized is an amazing rate to be eating pumpkins!



Thanks, I just ordered from Sephora as they have free shipping until May 1st!


----------



## limom

Catbird9 said:


> I speculated that if a person isn’t sick enough to need hospital care, they probably aren’t sick enough to get long term damage. But until more data is available, we don’t know for sure. That’s why I used the word “probably.”
> 
> Also:
> 
> “The assessment of organ failure in coronavirus survivors is complicated by the fact that “patients with disorders that affect the heart, liver, blood and lungs face a higher risk of becoming very sick with COVID-19 in the first place. That makes it difficult to distinguish COVID-19 after-effects from the problems that made patients vulnerable to begin with — especially so early in the game.”
> 
> https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...the-long-term-effects-of-the-coronavirus.html
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I think.


The uncertainty regarding the outcome of this disease is worst than the disease itself.
I think at this point,  our best chance of a positive outcome is a vaccine

As far as the ventilators, PPE and all health equipment, all governments are at fault., except for South Korea which seems to have been prepared since SARS. 
Hopefully, we will get a bit of a summer respite.
My husband keeps on referring to that movie and this movie, scary how science fiction is coming to life....


----------



## arnott

April 17 today...one month since the non essential stores all closed over here!


----------



## doni

limom said:


> As far as the ventilators, PPE and all health equipment, all governments are at fault., except for South Korea which seems to have been prepared since SARS.
> Hopefully, we will get a bit of a summer respite.
> My husband keeps on referring to that movie and this movie, scary how science fiction is coming to life....



In Germany there are no shortages. They are actually taking patients from Italy and France with UCI doctors saying they never had it so quiet as non essential surgeries have been cancelled (cross fingers it remains like that).

I get what your husband is saying. I am also hoping for a Summer respite, we are going to need it. Somehow I think the coming months of getting back to a normal that is anything but normal, moving back and forth, with periods of confinement and so on, and the tremendous economic crisis to boot, it is going to be harder than now. Now it is like being in a bubble, like reality is suspended. The new reality, _that_ is going to test our resilience.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> In Germany there are no shortages. They are actually taking patients from Italy and France with UCI doctors saying they never had it so quiet as non essential surgeries have been cancelled (cross fingers it remains like that).
> 
> I get what your husband is saying. I am also hoping for a Summer respite, we are going to need it. Somehow I think the coming months of getting back to a normal that is no normal, moving back and forth, with periods of confinement and so on, and the tremendous economic crisis to boot, it is going to be harder than now. Now it is like being in a bubble, like reality is suspended. The new reality, _that_ is going to test our resilience.


Why are the Germans doing so well?
Is it because AM is such a superior leader? Is it because Germans listen to their leader more?
There is no reason why Germany should be less affected than France for example. The population is roughly the same, the outbreak started in Austria..
Then, Belgium is reputed to have more beds  per inhabitants and yet they are taking a beating...
Why?


----------



## zen1965

^^ I am surprised, too.
I think the German health system is stronger than the NHS in the UK but compared to France I do not have a clue. As clichées go  - and there is always a grain of truth in those - Germans tend to be quite anal (psychology speak!) and hence follow orders issued by authorities maybe more so than other more free-spirited happy-go-lucky people.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

I was reading about this topic a few days ago. Here's the article I saw:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/04/world/europe/germany-coronavirus-death-rate.html


----------



## doni

I have no idea @limom @zen1965

I do think we have a superior leader in Angela, but that’s politics. On the health system, the German health system is fenomenal. En plus, it was better prepared than most to deal with the crisis. One reason is that Germans are very foreseeing so there were plenty of spare UCI beds. Also, the health system is extremely decentralized which is serving the country well in this situation, because first there was lots of testing being done and managed at local level where there is lots of agency, which makes things more efficient. Also because the system encourages the availability of beds to be very widespread. That is also a density issue. In Italy for example the Milan hospitals are catered to serve a big chunk of population so not so many beds are needed at any point in time. Further, the manufacturing capacity of Germany: the 25 000 UCI beds with respirators available in February are now over 40 000 and counting. No other European country can do that.

On the issue of following orders from authorities that is definitely NOT it. It is true that Germans are very rule-abiding, but there is no country in Europe more weary of authoritarian ways (for obvious reasons). That is why measures took more time to be introduced here than in other places. And we have very few orders actually, most of it is ‘recommendations’ . In fact, people outside Germany don’t realize this but Merkel doesn’t decide almost anything. The health competences are left with the States (unlike in Spain, where the central government has now seized them), and everything is extensively discussed and agreed. There is also no police patrolling the streets (rumors are they are around in civil clothes...). Like we have the recommendation not to see more than one person from outside of your household at one given time. But you do see groups of 3 or 4 teenagers who obviously don’t live together and no one says anything. The lockdown here remains lighter than in most European countries.

What you clearly find is a high degree of trust in the government on the part of citizens, and a high degree of trust in the citizens on the part of government. When I look at my other country, Spain, I think this is a huge difference. The government doesn’t expect everybody to follow orders or to close down at home, they expect us to be reasonable. In exchange, most people do behave  reasonably.

Other reasons shy there are less cases/deaths relative to other countries is difficult to say. It is the same as in Austria (where the lockdown is much stricter). They say here the main outbreaks have been linked to the skiing holidays, so older people have been spared. Only a small percentage of those diagnosed are actually over 70, so that is certainly a factor.

Also, I have come to believe that it is also that Germans _are_ very efficient. So they focus on the essentials. They started testing earlier, they organize things very well. They also put the focus on the things that matter most. People don’t panic. For example, I was following Spanish protocols that are being sent around on disinfecting groceries, which were crazy, and drove me crazy, and I kept thinking, are we going to be doing this for one year or longer? But no one does that here. Then Dr Drosten (a top epidemiologist who invented the first Covid19 test, advises the government, and does a daily podcast on the pandemia) explained how unlikely this is as a contagion path. I now only desinfect stuff by doing some basic risk assessment. At the beginning I was weary that Germans were not doing enough or taking this seriously, but now I trust the system to do what’s best and to give me the best info, and I think that’s the case for most people here.
But as Dr Drosten says, Germany has been lucky so far. It is no guarantee. We need to be vigilant.


----------



## Lilybarb

@doni,  are you currently in Germany? And how trustworthy is the news reporting there?  No intent to offend -just have no clue about the European countries


----------



## Lilybarb

@coral8789, regarding your asthma puffer. Is it the attachment to the med bottle you couldn't find? Mine come with the meds (I have 2 different asthma meds).


----------



## limom

doni said:


> I have no idea @limom @zen1965
> 
> I do think we have a superior leader in Angela, but that’s politics. On the health system, the German health system is fenomenal. En plus, it was better prepared than most to deal with the crisis. One reason is that Germans are very foreseeing so there were plenty of spare UCI beds. Also, the health system is extremely decentralized which is serving the country well in this situation, because first there was lots of testing being done and managed at local level where there is lots of agency, which makes things more efficient. Also because the system encourages the availability of beds to be very widespread. That is also a density issue. In Italy for example the Milan hospitals are catered to serve a big chunk of population so not so many beds are needed at any point in time. Further, the manufacturing capacity of Germany: the 25 000 UCI beds with respirators available in February are now over 40 000 and counting. No other European country can do that.
> 
> On the issue of following orders from authorities that is definitely NOT it. It is true that Germans are very rule-abiding, but there is no country in Europe more weary of authoritarian ways (for obvious reasons). That is why measures took more time to be introduced here than in other places. And we have very few orders actually, most of it is ‘recommendations’ . In fact, people outside Germany don’t realize this but Merkel doesn’t decide almost anything. The health competences are left with the States (unlike in Spain, where the central government has now seized them), and everything is extensively discussed and agreed. There is also no police patrolling the streets (rumors are they are around in civil clothes...). Like we have the recommendation not to see more than one person from outside of your household at one given time. But you do see groups of 3 or 4 teenagers who obviously don’t live together and no one says anything. The lockdown here remains lighter than in most European countries.
> 
> What you clearly find is a high degree of trust in the government on the part of citizens, and a high degree of trust in the citizens on the part of government. When I look at my other country, Spain, I think this is a huge difference. The government doesn’t expect everybody to follow orders or to close down at home, they expect us to be reasonable. In exchange, most people do behave  reasonably.
> 
> Other reasons shy there are less cases/deaths relative to other countries is difficult to say. It is the same as in Austria (where the lockdown is much stricter). They say here the main outbreaks have been linked to the skiing holidays, so older people have been spared. Only a small percentage of those diagnosed are actually over 70, so that is certainly a factor.
> 
> Also, I have come to believe that it is also that Germans _are_ very efficient. So they focus on the essentials. They started testing earlier, they organize things very well. They also put the focus on the things that matter most. People don’t panic. For example, I was following Spanish protocols that are being sent around on disinfecting groceries, which were crazy, and drove me crazy, and I kept thinking, are we going to be doing this for one year or longer? But no one does that here. Then Dr Drosten (a top epidemiologist who invented the first Covid19 test, advises the government, and does a daily podcast on the pandemia) explained how unlikely this is as a contagion path. I now only desinfect stuff by doing some basic risk assessment. At the beginning I was weary that Germans were not doing enough or taking this seriously, but now I trust the system to do what’s best and to give me the best info, and I think that’s the case for most people here.
> But as Dr Drosten says, Germany has been lucky so far. It is no guarantee. We need to be vigilant.


What is going on in the Ephad in Germany?
I can see western Germany doing well but the largest cities in eastern Germany should be just as challenged as every where else.
In anycase, I hope Germany keeps on being efficient, lucky or whatever you guys are doing great.
Hold the virus at bay and then teach us how to do it!


----------



## rutabaga

arnott said:


> April 17 today...one month since the non essential stores all closed over here!



It's been one month since we started mandatory telecommute/WFH. Feels longer. We have one more month to go.... I think it'll be extended until the end of May through the Memorial Day holiday, though. Personally, I will likely request to WFH and maybe go into the office once a week until we're certain it's safe.


----------



## coral8789

Lilybarb said:


> @coral8789, regarding your asthma puffer. Is it the attachment to the med bottle you couldn't find? Mine come with the meds (I have 2 different asthma meds).



It’s the Ventolin puffer that had the shortage. Apparently there was a misperception that if you have COVID-19, using ventolin will help ease the breathing 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...ying-sees-shortage-of-vital-medicine/12081436

"People decided they should have one (Ventolin) up their sleeve in case they get the virus, then they would be able to breathe better.

"This is misinformation and it has caused such a problem."


----------



## limom

i*bella said:


> It's been one month since we started mandatory telecommute/WFH. Feels longer. We have one more month to go.... I think it'll be extended until the end of May through the Memorial Day holiday, though. Personally, I will likely request to WFH and maybe go into the office once a week until we're certain it's safe.


In NY, they extended until May 15.
The way things are going, I believe that Memorial Day will be when we can start to get out more....
Honestly, not sure I could do commuting right now....or ever....
Also whatever is going to happen with business traveling and conferences?


----------



## limom

coral8789 said:


> It’s the Ventolin puffer that had the shortage. Apparently there was a misperception that if you have COVID-19, using ventolin will help ease the breathing
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...ying-sees-shortage-of-vital-medicine/12081436
> 
> "People decided they should have one (Ventolin) up their sleeve in case they get the virus, then they would be able to breathe better.
> 
> "This is misinformation and it has caused such a problem."


Honestly, I am starting to think that *some* are manipulating the markets.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> What is going on in the Ephad in Germany?
> I can see western Germany doing well but the largest cities in eastern Germany should be just as challenged as every where else.
> In anycase, I hope Germany keeps on being efficient, lucky or whatever you guys are doing great.
> Hold the virus at bay and then teach us how to do it!


There aren’t any really large cities in Eastern Germany, biggest is Leipzig and it is less than 600 000 habitants. In Leipzig there are currently 500 recorded cases and 4 dead. The spread in Eastern Germany is much less than in the West. The worst hit in the whole of Germany is Bavaria (again, the skiing), which is the richest region.



Lilybarb said:


> @doni,  are you currently in Germany? And how trustworthy is the news reporting there?  No intent to offend -just have no clue about the European countries



I don’t know how reliable any news reporting is in the era of fake news, but I guess I’d trust serious German media more than most. Also because the politics here are not as polarized as for example in the US or Spain (we have after all a coalition government of the right and left). The info on coronavirus in Germany made available by the Robert Koch Institute (like the John Hopkins thing)  is quite thorough and accessible. That is also so in the US I believe.


----------



## Lilybarb

doni said:


> I have no idea @limom @zen1965
> 
> I do think we have a superior leader in Angela, but that’s politics. On the health system, the German health system is fenomenal. En plus, it was better prepared than most to deal with the crisis. One reason is that Germans are very foreseeing so there were plenty of spare UCI beds. Also, the health system is extremely decentralized which is serving the country well in this situation, because first there was lots of testing being done and managed at local level where there is lots of agency, which makes things more efficient. Also because the system encourages the availability of beds to be very widespread. That is also a density issue. In Italy for example the Milan hospitals are catered to serve a big chunk of population so not so many beds are needed at any point in time. Further, the manufacturing capacity of Germany: the 25 000 UCI beds with respirators available in February are now over 40 000 and counting. No other European country can do that.
> 
> On the issue of following orders from authorities that is definitely NOT it. It is true that Germans are very rule-abiding, but there is no country in Europe more weary of authoritarian ways (for obvious reasons). That is why measures took more time to be introduced here than in other places. And we have very few orders actually, most of it is ‘recommendations’ . In fact, people outside Germany don’t realize this but Merkel doesn’t decide almost anything. The health competences are left with the States (unlike in Spain, where the central government has now seized them), and everything is extensively discussed and agreed. There is also no police patrolling the streets (rumors are they are around in civil clothes...). Like we have the recommendation not to see more than one person from outside of your household at one given time. But you do see groups of 3 or 4 teenagers who obviously don’t live together and no one says anything. The lockdown here remains lighter than in most European countries.
> 
> What you clearly find is a high degree of trust in the government on the part of citizens, and a high degree of trust in the citizens on the part of government. When I look at my other country, Spain, I think this is a huge difference. The government doesn’t expect everybody to follow orders or to close down at home, they expect us to be reasonable. In exchange, most people do behave  reasonably.
> 
> Other reasons shy there are less cases/deaths relative to other countries is difficult to say. It is the same as in Austria (where the lockdown is much stricter). They say here the main outbreaks have been linked to the skiing holidays, so older people have been spared. Only a small percentage of those diagnosed are actually over 70, so that is certainly a factor.
> 
> Also, I have come to believe that it is also that Germans _are_ very efficient. So they focus on the essentials. They started testing earlier, they organize things very well. They also put the focus on the things that matter most. People don’t panic. For example, I was following Spanish protocols that are being sent around on disinfecting groceries, which were crazy, and drove me crazy, and I kept thinking, are we going to be doing this for one year or longer? But no one does that here. Then Dr Drosten (a top epidemiologist who invented the first Covid19 test, advises the government, and does a daily podcast on the pandemia) explained how unlikely this is as a contagion path. I now only desinfect stuff by doing some basic risk assessment. At the beginning I was weary that Germans were not doing enough or taking this seriously, but now I trust the system to do what’s best and to give me the best info, and I think that’s the case for most people here.
> But as Dr Drosten says, Germany has been lucky so far. It is no guarantee. We need to be vigilant.


Interesting post - thank you!


----------



## Charles

Florida is reopening the beaches for "exercise" only.


----------



## hermes_lemming

NZMousee said:


> I am in New Zealand we are into our 4th week of complete lockdown.*Only can go out to the pharmacy or grocery store. for essential items. Nothing else is open and no shopping online. No take away food or food delivery.*  We find out if it gets extended or Level lifted from level 4 to Level 3 which means we can online shop and have drive thru restaurants open. No school or work for anyone also at present. Only “essential workers working at present”.  Our government has done well so far in reducing numbers down to 8 new cases today. Very strange times. Can’t believe what people around the world are dealing with at present. Hoping things get sorted for everyone as best as it can sooner than later.


OMG - if we couldn't order online, Id starve.  I have very limited funds but Ive already decided both my UPS and USPS folks get a christmas tip this year.



doni said:


> *In Germany there are no shortages. They are actually taking patients from Italy and France with UCI doctors saying they never had it so quiet as non essential surgeries have been cancelled* (cross fingers it remains like that).
> 
> I get what your husband is saying. I am also hoping for a Summer respite, we are going to need it. Somehow I think the coming months of getting back to a normal that is anything but normal, moving back and forth, with periods of confinement and so on, and the tremendous economic crisis to boot, it is going to be harder than now. Now it is like being in a bubble, like reality is suspended. The new reality, _that_ is going to test our resilience.



Doesnt surprise me.  They've always upheld an amazing efficiency standard that others can only aspire to achieve.



zen1965 said:


> ^^ I am surprised, too.
> I think the German health system is stronger than the NHS in the UK but compared to France I do not have a clue. As clichées go  - and there is always a grain of truth in those - Germans tend to be quite anal (psychology speak!) and hence follow orders issued by authorities maybe more so than other more free-spirited happy-go-lucky people.


Germany is ranked 25.  France #1.  America #37
P.S. Italy #2
https://www.internationalinsurance.com/health/systems/

As for folks protesting the SIP and reopening their beaches prematurely, honestly I've thrown my hands in the air a while back.


----------



## Lilybarb

The latest interview (that I've seen) with the director of the CDC here in Atlanta, for those interested.
https://www.npr.org/sections/health...ths-to-come-this-virus-is-going-to-be-with-us


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> The latest interview (that I've seen) with the director of the CDC here in Atlanta, for those interested.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...ths-to-come-this-virus-is-going-to-be-with-us


Ugh this made my blood boil.  Why?  Because how long did it take for the CDC to recommend wearing a mask?
He doesnt know.  It's a wait and see.

Let me play devil's advocate.  Say hypothetically this magically disappears by summer.  Guess what also happens in the summer?  A/C... which will help spread the virus like a mushroom.  And btw, this friggin abomination has hit countries by the equator so there went the whole crazy theory of warm temperatures makes it disappear.  And this is also why China has now banned any AC to be turned on in any public indoor space.

I know we're all trying.  And I like how hell has frozen over so that Apple and Google have finally agreed to work together to try and establish contact tracing but all that is still voluntary.  
And I admire all the drug companies who are racing to either find a vaccine or cure.  But I sure as heck dont want to be part of the first round of vaccination.  Oh heck no...  you never want to be part of version 1.0 - especially when it's being injected in you and there's not enough time to establish any long term side effects.

But really stresses me out is that some folks are starting to lower their guard already - even before their respective places have hit their peak yet.  This is what keeps me up at night - we went from an A to almost a D within a week: https://www.unacast.com/covid19/social-distancing-scoreboard 
And now there are protests from the SIP and surfers cheering because they get to return to the beach. What's more important to you? Staying alive or money?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## vilette21c

For the first time in weeks, I dreamt that I was wearing a mask in a crowd and was frantically asking people why they weren't wearing any. This whole thing is starting to get to me. Sigh...


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Ugh this made my blood boil.  Why?  Because how long did it take for the CDC to recommend wearing a mask?
> He doesnt know.  It's a wait and see.
> 
> Let me play devil's advocate.  Say hypothetically this magically disappears by summer.  Guess what also happens in the summer?  A/C... which will help spread the virus like a mushroom.  And btw, this friggin abomination has hit countries by the equator so there went the whole crazy theory of warm temperatures makes it disappear.  And this is also why China has now banned any AC to be turned on in any public indoor space.
> 
> I know we're all trying.  And I like how hell has frozen over so that Apple and Google have finally agreed to work together to try and establish contact tracing but all that is still voluntary.
> And I admire all the drug companies who are racing to either find a vaccine or cure.  But I sure as heck dont want to be part of the first round of vaccination.  Oh heck no...  you never want to be part of version 1.0 - especially when it's being injected in you and there's not enough time to establish any long term side effects.
> 
> But really stresses me out is that some folks are starting to lower their guard already - even before their respective places have hit their peak yet.  This is what keeps me up at night - we went from an A to almost a D within a week: https://www.unacast.com/covid19/social-distancing-scoreboard
> And now there are protests from the SIP and surfers cheering because they get to return to the beach. What's more important to you? Staying alive or money?


They were not recommending masks because there are no masks available, it had nothing to do with the effectiveness of the masks.
Same bull crap was told to the French by the moron in charge.
She did not recommend masks because the masks we had where too old, they had  expired for a decade or more not because they did not work.
Now, it is mandatory and are given free of charge by the Police.
Health care workers received expired equipments and were told to work with it.
Elections have consequences everywhere...

As far as the vaccine, it is a tough decision.
It could become mandatory as opposed as compulsory in some places.
Strange time, indeed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> They were not recommending masks because there are no masks available, it had nothing to do with the effectiveness of the masks.
> Same bull crap was told to the French by the moron in charge.
> She did not recommend masks because the masks we had where too old, they had  expired for a decade or more not because they did not work.
> Now, it is mandatory and are given free of charge by the Police.
> Health care workers received expired equipments and were told to work with it.
> Elections have consequences everywhere...
> 
> As far as the vaccine, it is a tough decision.
> It could become mandatory as opposed as compulsory in some places.
> Strange time, indeed.


I wish we could be so lucky. Over here you either are lucky enough to buy one roughly a month ago or you are making them now. Because most venues are now routed towards healthcare workers. And aren't 20% of NYPD now sick with this frigging virus?

The masks debate gets me so agitated because no one could agree on my area whether or not to use it. One camp said it only keeps the germs to one who is sick and does nothing for protection, completely ignoring the obvious in Asia. So it wasn't about availability but actually concluding on its usefulness.

Now everything is on backorder. Sanitizing wipes, gloves, masks, purell, tp, etc

I know the health care workers have it much worse off. Imo they should never have to pay for food, booze, shelter, utilities, etc ever again because we sent them on a suicide mission so to speak. And they have separated themselves from their families.  I can't even imagine how stressed they are. I do one all nighter and it takes my ancient body 2 days to fully recover. They're doing insane shifts not to mention the trauma from watching so many die.

As for the vaccine, that's all I'm stating. I adamantly refuse to partake in the first wave. Someone else can be patient zero.


----------



## Sunshine mama

zen1965 said:


> ^^ I am surprised, too.
> I think the German health system is stronger than the NHS in the UK but compared to France I do not have a clue. As clichées go  - and there is always a grain of truth in those - Germans tend to be quite anal (psychology speak!) and hence follow orders issued by authorities maybe more so than other more free-spirited happy-go-lucky people.


I have no clue about the German educational system,  but I wonder if the Germans are required to study physiology at school,  therefore they understand more about viral infections?


----------



## zen1965

hermes_lemming said:


> OMG - if we couldn't order online, Id starve.  I have very limited funds but Ive already decided both my UPS and USPS folks get a christmas tip this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt surprise me.  They've always upheld an amazing efficiency standard that others can only aspire to achieve.
> 
> 
> Germany is ranked 25.  France #1.  America #37
> P.S. Italy #2
> https://www.internationalinsurance.com/health/systems/
> 
> As for folks protesting the SIP and reopening their beaches prematurely, honestly I've thrown my hands in the air a while back.



I look at that ranking with some distrust. Affordability and accessibility are factors but how about quality? I have lived in both the UK and Germany and the difference of timely quality services is significant. InGermany there is an obligatory health insurance system which does not come cheap but seems to be robust in crisis. 
As to the question of reliability of media reports I would say that an independent media is valued *very highly *due to Germany‘s recent and not so recent past.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Lilybarb said:


> Makes me angry really. We knew for years, the medical community knew, our leaders knew - which administration would that be? all responsibility doesn't rest on ***** - that a pandemic was coming but the powers that be sat on their thumbs.



Not being political just stating facts that ***** did remove a large number of people from the CDC working in China down to 17 people back in 2017. Cut backs and cost saving my guess.


----------



## ladysarah

doni said:


> I have no idea @limom @zen1965
> 
> I do think we have a superior leader in Angela, but that’s politics. On the health system, the German health system is fenomenal. En plus, it was better prepared than most to deal with the crisis. One reason is that Germans are very foreseeing so there were plenty of spare UCI beds. Also, the health system is extremely decentralized which is serving the country well in this situation, because first there was lots of testing being done and managed at local level where there is lots of agency, which makes things more efficient. Also because the system encourages the availability of beds to be very widespread. That is also a density issue. In Italy for example the Milan hospitals are catered to serve a big chunk of population so not so many beds are needed at any point in time. Further, the manufacturing capacity of Germany: the 25 000 UCI beds with respirators available in February are now over 40 000 and counting. No other European country can do that.
> 
> On the issue of following orders from authorities that is definitely NOT it. It is true that Germans are very rule-abiding, but there is no country in Europe more weary of authoritarian ways (for obvious reasons). That is why measures took more time to be introduced here than in other places. And we have very few orders actually, most of it is ‘recommendations’ . In fact, people outside Germany don’t realize this but Merkel doesn’t decide almost anything. The health competences are left with the States (unlike in Spain, where the central government has now seized them), and everything is extensively discussed and agreed. There is also no police patrolling the streets (rumors are they are around in civil clothes...). Like we have the recommendation not to see more than one person from outside of your household at one given time. But you do see groups of 3 or 4 teenagers who obviously don’t live together and no one says anything. The lockdown here remains lighter than in most European countries.
> 
> What you clearly find is a high degree of trust in the government on the part of citizens, and a high degree of trust in the citizens on the part of government. When I look at my other country, Spain, I think this is a huge difference. The government doesn’t expect everybody to follow orders or to close down at home, they expect us to be reasonable. In exchange, most people do behave  reasonably.
> 
> Other reasons shy there are less cases/deaths relative to other countries is difficult to say. It is the same as in Austria (where the lockdown is much stricter). They say here the main outbreaks have been linked to the skiing holidays, so older people have been spared. Only a small percentage of those diagnosed are actually over 70, so that is certainly a factor.
> 
> Also, I have come to believe that it is also that Germans _are_ very efficient. So they focus on the essentials. They started testing earlier, they organize things very well. They also put the focus on the things that matter most. People don’t panic. For example, I was following Spanish protocols that are being sent around on disinfecting groceries, which were crazy, and drove me crazy, and I kept thinking, are we going to be doing this for one year or longer? But no one does that here. Then Dr Drosten (a top epidemiologist who invented the first Covid19 test, advises the government, and does a daily podcast on the pandemia) explained how unlikely this is as a contagion path. I now only desinfect stuff by doing some basic risk assessment. At the beginning I was weary that Germans were not doing enough or taking this seriously, but now I trust the system to do what’s best and to give me the best info, and I think that’s the case for most people here.
> But as Dr Drosten says, Germany has been lucky so far. It is no guarantee. We need to be vigilant.


Are the pod casts By Dr Drosten in German or can we get them in English ?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Everyone please read this - especially if you have any empathy for those less fortunate
*Coronavirus at Smithfield pork plant: The untold story of America's biggest outbreak*

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52311877


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Everyone please read this - especially if you have any empathy for those less fortunate
> *Coronavirus at Smithfield pork plant: The untold story of America's biggest outbreak*
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52311877


Off topic but kinda related...
S. does not have a good track record. 
For example:
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news...of-hog-waste-in-north-carolina-after-florence
Also, anyone driving through NC near S. hog farms knows the intense "unpleasant" odors coming from those farms.  
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...sing-body-north-carolinas-polluting-pig-farms
And that's just 3 articles about S. including your article. 
I feel for the S. workers.


----------



## arnott

vilette21c said:


> Lol. Revenge shopping as what it is called. $2.7 million in one day.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/wealthy-chinese-shoppers-slurge-at-hermes-store-in-china-2020-4?amp



I have both stock in Hermes and Louis Vuitton and my Dad said the Chinese consumers have saved both!   He just emailed me this when I sent him the link above:

Yes, the Chinese consumers have saved Hermes (Symbol: HESAY).  And it has also saved Louis Vuitton (Symbol: LVMUY). 
HESAY was down to $55 and now $75.
LVMUY was down to $60.05 and now $78.52.
They are both positive now.


----------



## zen1965

ladysarah said:


> Are the pod casts By Dr Drosten in German or can we get them in English ?


To my knowledge only in German.


----------



## whateve

NZMousee said:


> I am in New Zealand we are into our 4th week of complete lockdown. Only can go out to the pharmacy or grocery store. for essential items. Nothing else is open and no shopping online. No take away food or food delivery. We find out if it gets extended or Level lifted from level 4 to Level 3 which means we can online shop and have drive thru restaurants open. No school or work for anyone also at present. Only “essential workers working at present”.  Our government has done well so far in reducing numbers down to 8 new cases today. Very strange times. Can’t believe what people around the world are dealing with at present. Hoping things get sorted for everyone as best as it can sooner than later.


I don't understand banning shopping online or food delivery. Isn't it safer to have a relatively few healthy delivery people bringing people what they need, so high risk people can stay isolated? We haven't left our house in over a month, other than a few drives to keep the car battery charged. We rely on delivery of our groceries. If we couldn't get delivery, we would eat every scrap of food in the house, even if that meant subsistence living, before we would risk going to a store.


----------



## PANda_USC

COVID-19 has had an interesting impact on my life. While there are a lot of not-so-great impacts, I will highlight some of the positives:
*1)* I realize that I can do my job pretty much remotely, and even successfully manage others remotely. This makes me feel a lot more confident about WFH when I have kids (planning to in the next 2-3 years).
*2)* I am talking to friends more on a weekly basis, albeit via Google hangouts and text versus in-person dinner and cocktails sessions.
*3)* I spend a lot of time reflecting on my privilege, and also just feeling really grateful for what I have: my health, my safety, a job that's aligned with my core values, an amazing partner (truthfully, we have bickered a lot while sheltering in place), my family, my friends, the list goes on and on.
*4) *I am back into finishing a book a week, which is AWESOME.
*5)* I am learning to be more present and in the moment. I take three walks around my neighborhood every day and I enjoy the flowers and all of the architecture around me.


----------



## Lilybarb

PANda_USC said:


> COVID-19 has had an interesting impact on my life. While there are a lot of not-so-great impacts, I will highlight some of the positives:
> *1)* I realize that I can do my job pretty much remotely, and even successfully manage others remotely. This makes me feel a lot more confident about WFH when I have kids (planning to in the next 2-3 years).
> *2)* I am talking to friends more on a weekly basis, albeit via Google hangouts and text versus in-person dinner and cocktails sessions.
> *3)* I spend a lot of time reflecting on my privilege, and also just feeling really grateful for what I have: my health, my safety, a job that's aligned with my core values, an amazing partner (truthfully, we have bickered a lot while sheltering in place), my family, my friends, the list goes on and on.
> *4) *I am back into finishing a book a week, which is AWESOME.
> *5)* I am learning to be more present and in the moment. I take three walks around my neighborhood every day and I enjoy the flowers and all of the architecture around me.


Wonderful post!


----------



## whateve

PANda_USC said:


> COVID-19 has had an interesting impact on my life. While there are a lot of not-so-great impacts, I will highlight some of the positives:
> *1)* I realize that I can do my job pretty much remotely, and even successfully manage others remotely. This makes me feel a lot more confident about WFH when I have kids (planning to in the next 2-3 years).
> *2)* I am talking to friends more on a weekly basis, albeit via Google hangouts and text versus in-person dinner and cocktails sessions.
> *3)* I spend a lot of time reflecting on my privilege, and also just feeling really grateful for what I have: my health, my safety, a job that's aligned with my core values, an amazing partner (truthfully, we have bickered a lot while sheltering in place), my family, my friends, the list goes on and on.
> *4) *I am back into finishing a book a week, which is AWESOME.
> *5)* I am learning to be more present and in the moment. I take three walks around my neighborhood every day and I enjoy the flowers and all of the architecture around me.





Lilybarb said:


> Wonderful post!


I agree!
I can't help feeling a little proud that DH and I are still getting along as well as we ever did, even while being in each other's company 24 hours a day.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

So my Celine Dion Concert was supposed to be tonight (April 18th) but she still hasn't offered a refund!    I want my money back!!


----------



## NZMousee

whateve said:


> I don't understand banning shopping online or food delivery. Isn't it safer to have a relatively few healthy delivery people bringing people what they need, so high risk people can stay isolated? We haven't left our house in over a month, other than a few drives to keep the car battery charged. We rely on delivery of our groceries. If we couldn't get delivery, we would eat every scrap of food in the house, even if that meant subsistence living, before we would risk going to a store.


We can get groceries delivered but no takeaway food e.g takeout. Minimising interaction and i5 seems to be working here.


----------



## NZMousee

NZMousee said:


> We can get groceries delivered but no takeaway food e.g takeout. Minimising interaction and i5 seems to be working here.


And yes he have only left my home once in 4 weeks to get my medication collected


----------



## sdkitty

Costco here has calmed down.  Don't know about first thing in the morning but mid-day there are no lines - at least the last two times I've gone.  Walmart seems to have lines all the time.


----------



## wkim

arnott said:


> So my Celine Dion Concert was supposed to be tonight (April 18th) but she still hasn't offered a refund!    I want my money back!!


WHAAAAT? This late in the game? They've been knowing it can't happen for at least a month and a half! That's just egregious.


----------



## jblended

I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition. 
I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.


wow, that's hard to believe
Is there any other way he could have contracted the disease?  maybe it was in his system for a while?


----------



## ladysarah

zen1965 said:


> To my knowledge only in German.


Thank  you. I’d like to know more about his suggestions. So far Germany and Austria appear to have handled the crisis with far more success than us in the UK


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i*bella said:


> It's been one month since we started mandatory telecommute/WFH. Feels longer. We have one more month to go.... I think it'll be extended until the end of May through the Memorial Day holiday, though. Personally, I will likely request to WFH and maybe go into the office once a week until we're certain it's safe.


My work situation sounds similar. I have a funny feeling we'll get extended through Memorial Day. And I envision staggered shifts and perhaps maybe only having to report to the office 2 days a week, and maybe employees will rotate what days they come in so fewer people are together at once. They have set us up to be 90% functional from home so I think I'll be hanging at home much longer than the quarantine period. Which is fine


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.


That's horrible! Do you know how long after he went to the bank he got his first symptoms?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So my Celine Dion Concert was supposed to be tonight (April 18th) but she still hasn't offered a refund!    I want my money back!!


I would start a credit card dispute. My son has concert tickets in May. I'm worried they won't cancel the concert and I don't want him to go.


----------



## jblended

sdkitty said:


> wow, that's hard to believe
> Is there any other way he could have contracted the disease?  maybe it was in his system for a while?


It's insane to me, too. 
I know him and I know how anal he is about potential illness, so I can't think of any other way he contracted it. He's a real germophobe and hypochondriac, so if they say they haven't left the house since early Feb, then they really haven't because his anxiety would not allow it (before all this happened, he wouldn't allow his wife to touch door knobs without a tissue because of germs she may then pass on to him). If he'd had it in his system earlier, wouldn't it have shown before now? Or was he asymptomatic this whole time? I can't say, honestly. It's blowing my mind.
I can't wrap around how someone as careful as him could have caught it. I feel terrible for him. This is literally his worst fear come true. 
His wife (my friend) tested positive, too. She says she's okay but has GI symptoms (diarrhea and vomiting), no coughing or fever. She's sheltering alone at home and under strict instructions to call her doctor daily with updates on how she's feeling. If she gets worse, they will admit her to hospital as well but they're hoping she won't need it since her lungs so far are okay.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> It's insane to me, too.
> I know him and I know how anal he is about potential illness, so I can't think of any other way he contracted it. He's a real germophobe and hypochondriac, so if they say they haven't left the house since early Feb, then they really haven't because his anxiety would not allow it (before all this happened, he wouldn't allow his wife to touch door knobs without a tissue because of germs she may then pass on to him). If he'd had it in his system earlier, wouldn't it have shown before now? Or was he asymptomatic this whole time? I can't say, honestly. It's blowing my mind.
> I can't wrap around how someone as careful as him could have caught it. I feel terrible for him. This is literally his worst fear come true.
> His wife (my friend) tested positive, too. She says she's okay but has GI symptoms (diarrhea and vomiting), no coughing or fever. She's sheltering alone at home and under strict instructions to call her doctor daily with updates on how she's feeling. If she gets worse, they will admit her to hospital as well but they're hoping she won't need it since her lungs so far are okay.


wow, hope they will both be OK


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It's insane to me, too.
> I know him and I know how anal he is about potential illness, so I can't think of any other way he contracted it. He's a real germophobe and hypochondriac, so if they say they haven't left the house since early Feb, then they really haven't because his anxiety would not allow it (before all this happened, he wouldn't allow his wife to touch door knobs without a tissue because of germs she may then pass on to him). If he'd had it in his system earlier, wouldn't it have shown before now? Or was he asymptomatic this whole time? I can't say, honestly. It's blowing my mind.
> I can't wrap around how someone as careful as him could have caught it. I feel terrible for him. This is literally his worst fear come true.
> His wife (my friend) tested positive, too. She says she's okay but has GI symptoms (diarrhea and vomiting), no coughing or fever. She's sheltering alone at home and under strict instructions to call her doctor daily with updates on how she's feeling. If she gets worse, they will admit her to hospital as well but they're hoping she won't need it since her lungs so far are okay.


Could it have come in from deliveries to their home, or could have his wife brought it in?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> That's horrible! Do you know how long after he went to the bank he got his first symptoms?


She said he felt ill and kept saying his head felt fuzzy the next morning, but showed actual symptoms on the 3rd day. He started a high fever and coughing, panicked and went straight to A&E, immediately got admitted and was taken for chest x-rays. Was in ICU a day later (day 4 after the bank trip).


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

sdkitty said:


> wow, hope they will both be OK


Thank you, I hope so too. Knowing that this is his literal phobia is making this harder for me. It's hard enough for normal people to worry about covid, but to have a real phobia of disease and then contract this....poor guy. He must be terrified alone.
I was reading earlier about all the patients whose family members weren't allowed to visit them in hospitals and thinking how hard that must be. Possibly the worst thing about this virus is that it disconnects people from their loved ones when they need them most. 



whateve said:


> Could it have come in from deliveries to their home, or could have his wife brought it in?


Not from his wife as she was sheltered with him and he wouldn't let her leave for fear of her catching it and passing it on to him. But you're right, maybe it was from deliveries? I thought maybe his mask wasn't on correctly, but I doubt that given his phobia and particular tendencies, so deliveries with the virus would make more sense.


----------



## arnott

wkim said:


> WHAAAAT? This late in the game? They've been knowing it can't happen for at least a month and a half! That's just egregious.



Because they said it's postponed, not cancelled!    But they should give the option of a refund.   They haven't even rescheduled the shows yet.


----------



## SouthTampa

jblended said:


> She said he felt ill and kept saying his head felt fuzzy the next morning, but showed actual symptoms on the 3rd day. He started a high fever and coughing, panicked and went straight to A&E, immediately got admitted and was taken for chest x-rays. Was in ICU a day later (day 4 after the bank trip).


Kind of wish I had not read this.    So horrible for your friends.   Pray they both recover.    It seems like it is a 
total crap shoot and we are just beginning to understand this virus.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Because they said it's postponed, not cancelled!    But they should give the option of a refund.   They haven't even rescheduled the shows yet.


I'm not a social media person but in this case, if people posted on Celine's social media she might make something happen to protect her reputation


----------



## jblended

SouthTampa said:


> Kind of wish I had not read this.    So horrible for your friends.   Pray they both recover.    It seems like it is a
> total crap shoot and we are just beginning to understand this virus.


I'm sorry. I know it's heavy information. I'm still trying to process it and that's why I posted here. I feel like I've been hit by a truck.
I felt the same way when I read someone else's update up-thread a few days ago, about family friends losing a brother and sister...sometimes I think we know nothing at all about this thing we're all fighting.
But all we can do is remain hopeful and remain vigilant. Things will get better and many countries are starting to see better days. We just have to hang in there.
Sorry once again for bringing you down with me.


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.



There are no words... I am so saddened to hear this. I truly hope he and his wife make a full recovery. Something similar happened to a friend of ours in New Jersey. It's a complete mystery as to how he got the virus. Wishing you and your friends all the best, may he turn the corner toward better health soon!


----------



## SouthTampa

jblended said:


> I'm sorry. I know it's heavy information. I'm still trying to process it and that's why I posted here. I feel like I've been hit by a truck.
> I felt the same way when I read someone else's update up-thread a few days ago, about family friends losing a brother and sister...sometimes I think we know nothing at all about this thing we're all fighting.
> But all we can do is remain hopeful and remain vigilant. Things will get better and many countries are starting to see better days. We just have to hang in there.
> Sorry once again for bringing you down with me.


One more stupid question,    Did they live in a multi residence or singe family.    There has to be a correlation why places like New York are hit so hard.    I live in a 13 story condominium, and using the elevators several times a day for my dogs concerns me.


----------



## jblended

luckylove said:


> There are no words... I am so saddened to hear this. I truly hope he and his wife make a full recovery. Something similar happened to a friend of ours in New Jersey. It's a complete mystery as to how he got the virus. Wishing you and your friends all the best, may he turn the corner toward better health soon!


Thank you. I'm sorry about your friend and hope the best for him, too.
I think you hit the nail on the head with the 'mystery' of how they caught it; not knowing how makes everyone more anxious.
Hopefully things improve worldwide sooner rather than later.


SouthTampa said:


> One more stupid question,    Did they live in a multi residence or singe family.    There has to be a correlation why places like New York are hit so hard.    I live in a 13 story condominium, and using the elevators several times a day for my dogs concerns me.


No such thing as stupid questions! We're all here to help each other.
They live in a small single storey bungalow, no communal space with neighbours as everyone has their own little fenced garden.
For elevators, I've been either pressing buttons with my elbows (wearing longs sleeve tops), or using a tissue to press the buttons (then tossing it out), or sanitizing my gloved hands after pressing the button. I'm also not getting into an elevator with more than 1 other person in it, and I keep my mask on no matter what. I don't know if that helps you at all.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

When I went to my local shopping mall on Thursday morning every store was closed including the food court. The only exceptions were the supermarkets, Kmart, Target & a pharmacy. It was like walking through a ghost town. 

Limits are in place on how many people are allowed in >insert stores< across the board. Once you hit the limit you have to wait until someone else leaves. And if you are grocery shopping, they are asking that you do it quickly so those that are waiting can do their shopping. They have social distancing tape on the floor everywhere!

It's Anzac day next Saturday & I'm really upset that we cannot anywhere. We always went to the RSL Club. The dawn service is only going to be televised & that's it. No dawn services at any RSL Club.


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> I'm sorry. I know it's heavy information. I'm still trying to process it and that's why I posted here. I feel like I've been hit by a truck.
> I felt the same way when I read someone else's update up-thread a few days ago, about family friends losing a brother and sister...sometimes I think we know nothing at all about this thing we're all fighting.
> But all we can do is remain hopeful and remain vigilant. Things will get better and many countries are starting to see better days. We just have to hang in there.
> Sorry once again for bringing you down with me.


Thank you for sharing this story and we all need to remain vigilant and positive.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> She said he felt ill and kept saying his head felt fuzzy the next morning, but showed actual symptoms on the 3rd day. He started a high fever and coughing, panicked and went straight to A&E, immediately got admitted and was taken for chest x-rays. Was in ICU a day later (day 4 after the bank trip).


This is how my cousins husband felt minus the ICU. After a relapse and being very ill for several weeks, he is finally starting to miraculously recover.  There is something to be said for prayers because his wife is one of the most devout folks I know. Miracles do happen. Even now.

I pray the same outcome for your friend and his wife. I'm very sorry this happened to them.


----------



## limom

@jblended.
Thanks for sharing the story. I’d rather know than just being ignorant.
Life can be so random and cruel at time.
I sincerely hope your two friends make it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> When I went to my local shopping mall on Thursday morning every store was closed including the food court. The only exceptions were the supermarkets, Kmart, Target & a pharmacy. It was like walking through a ghost town.
> 
> Limits are in place on how many people are allowed in >insert stores< across the board. Once you hit the limit you have to wait until someone else leaves. And if you are grocery shopping, they are asking that you do it quickly so those that are waiting can do their shopping. They have social distancing tape on the floor everywhere!
> 
> It's Anzac day next Saturday & I'm really upset that we cannot anywhere. We always went to the RSL Club. The dawn service is only going to be televised & that's it. No dawn services at any RSL Club.


Same. Just ran errands (pick up dry cleaning and booze) and before my local booze place allowed maximum 4 people inside. Now its 2 people inside and they're quite big and spacious.


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> When I went to my local shopping mall on Thursday morning every store was closed including the food court. The only exceptions were the supermarkets, Kmart, Target & a pharmacy. It was like walking through a ghost town.
> 
> Limits are in place on how many people are allowed in >insert stores< across the board. Once you hit the limit you have to wait until someone else leaves. And if you are grocery shopping, they are asking that you do it quickly so those that are waiting can do their shopping. They have social distancing tape on the floor everywhere!
> 
> It's Anzac day next Saturday & I'm really upset that we cannot anywhere. We always went to the RSL Club. The dawn service is only going to be televised & that's it. No dawn services at any RSL Club.


similar where I live.  for example had to wait about 30 minutes to go into trader joes.  they were letting people in a few at a time.  but no on told you to hurry and shop once you got in there.  no one hurries you at any of the stores I've been into (basically trader joes and costco)


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> She said he felt ill and kept saying his head felt fuzzy the next morning, but showed actual symptoms on the 3rd day. He started a high fever and coughing, panicked and went straight to A&E, immediately got admitted and was taken for chest x-rays. Was in ICU a day later (day 4 after the bank trip).


This is so sad. I feel so bad for him and his wife. Based on what I've read, the next morning seems quick. I think there is a greater chance it came from deliveries, and if that is the case, I'm going to be even more careful in opening my deliveries.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Because they said it's postponed, not cancelled!    But they should give the option of a refund.   They haven't even rescheduled the shows yet.


This is terrible. What if you can't make it on the rescheduled date?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I know I’ve mentioned here before that my husband is a native New Yorker. We got a call last week from his brother. His paternal uncle passed away from Covid-19. Due to the restrictions on gatherings and travel advisories, there wasn’t even a funeral. My dear husband has been miserable, and the constant news coverage of the pandemic doesn’t help. I’ve been trying to comfort him the best I can.


----------



## luckylove

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I know I’ve mentioned here before that my husband is a native New Yorker. We got a call last week from his brother. His paternal uncle passed away from Covid-19. Due to the restrictions on gatherings and travel advisories, there wasn’t even a funeral. My dear husband has been miserable, and the constant news coverage of the pandemic doesn’t help. I’ve been trying to comfort him the best I can.



I am so sorry for your loss. Grieving is far more complicated and lonesome without the usual rituals and supports in place. Wishing you and your loved ones a measure of comfort in this difficult time. We lost a family member too and its been difficult. Knowing he was loved by so many friends and family has given us all some comfort. Sending virtual hugs to you and your family.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> This is terrible. What if you can't make it on the rescheduled date?



Then too bad!


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> This is terrible. What if you can't make it on the rescheduled date?


In my experience if you can't attend the rescheduled date, you can request a refund.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> In my experience if you can't attend the rescheduled date, you can request a refund.



Do you have to provide any proof that you can't make it?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Do you have to provide any proof that you can't make it?


No


----------



## hermes_lemming

Well my upstairs millennial neighbor just broke her quarantine to get laid (fellow millennial). I've just sprayed and disinfected the shared entryway.


----------



## Monaliceke

jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.


Oh no! I wish him well and pray that he recovers really soon! Take care of yourself too. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## Monaliceke

luxemadam said:


> Oh no! I wish him well and pray that he recovers really soon! Take care of yourself too. May God bless you and your family.





jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.


I am sorry, I just realized you were referring to your friend. Anyway I wish them well! In fact all of us need to be extra vigilant from now on. It’s better to be safe than sorry. Stay safe TPF friends!


----------



## Corneto

arnott said:


> So my Celine Dion Concert was supposed to be tonight (April 18th) but she still hasn't offered a refund!    I want my money back!!



I feel your pain.
I’ve got tickets for Elton John in June and we’ve already been told that large summer gatherings are not happening. Ok - I get that and truth is, I don’t believe I’d feel safe at a concert in June anyway - we won’t be done with this yet.

However, Ticketmaster has been silent and then I saw a post that other day saying that if a concert is cancelled they’ll refund but not if it is “postponed” or “rescheduled.” Feels like a setup to me. I mean postponed until when exactly?

Your case is clear. You should have your money. I hope this works out.


----------



## vilette21c

NO!!!  I want to cry... Before Bloomies? I thought Bloomingdales would be the first to file but guess I'm wrong. 

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/exclusive-neiman-marcus-file-bankruptcy-101053499.html


----------



## luckylove

vilette21c said:


> NO!!!  I want to cry... Before Bloomies? I thought Bloomingdales would be the first to file but guess I'm wrong.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/exclusive-neiman-marcus-file-bankruptcy-101053499.html



Yes, this is very disappointing, though not surprising news. Where I live, NM is such a fixture in suburban life. The service is phenomenal and still built on the development of lasting personal relationships, versus one hit wonder shopping. It is also home to many charitable events I have been lucky enough to be involved with either as a guest, or as a host. I will be very sad if it eventually goes under.


----------



## redney

Uh oh @arnott ☹
https://lifehacker.com/dont-count-on-getting-a-refund-from-ticketmaster-for-a-1842886643


----------



## Lilybarb

jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.


I've read through all your responses on your friend's husband - so sorry!  Perhaps I missed it, but do you know if he was dealing with any other health issues before or when he came down with it? Does he have high blood pressure or taking immunosuppressants for any autoimmune disorders?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Here's something thats funny yet useful https://howmuchtoiletpaper.com/


----------



## jblended

Lilybarb said:


> I've read through all your responses on your friend's husband - so sorry!  Perhaps I missed it, but do you know if he was dealing with any other health issues before or when he came down with it? Does he have high blood pressure or taking immunosuppressants for any autoimmune disorders?


I don't believe he had any pre-existing health condition or was on any medication. To make certain, I will ask her when we next speak and post an update for you. 


hermes_lemming said:


> Here's something thats funny yet useful https://howmuchtoiletpaper.com/


----------



## arnott

redney said:


> Uh oh @arnott ☹
> https://lifehacker.com/dont-count-on-getting-a-refund-from-ticketmaster-for-a-1842886643



I knew it!


----------



## arnott

Corneto said:


> I feel your pain.
> I’ve got tickets for Elton John in June and we’ve already been told that large summer gatherings are not happening. Ok - I get that and truth is, I don’t believe I’d feel safe at a concert in June anyway - we won’t be done with this yet.
> 
> However, Ticketmaster has been silent and then I saw a post that other day saying that if a concert is cancelled they’ll refund but not if it is “postponed” or “rescheduled.” Feels like a setup to me.* I mean postponed until when exactly?*
> 
> Your case is clear. You should have your money. I hope this works out.



Queen postponed their European Tour one year!    One year to the day in some cities!       Some people were upset because their weekend concert day now falls on a week day and they can't go!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


>


Its a lifesaver lol
Tp is still impossible to find here.


----------



## Storm702

I'm so frustrated! We did a drive by parade for two of my students that are siblings & each had a birthday Friday & Saturday. As we are driving theough the neighborhood, there were so many non-compliant parties happening! [emoji35][emoji2959] Today is ny best friend's birthday & I would love to be there- they are grilling out- members of that household only! Even though it's outside, I can't take the chance. [emoji31] I realize these are beautiful Spring days, but COVID19 does not care. Please be safe yall


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

luckylove said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Grieving is far more complicated and lonesome without the usual rituals and supports in place. Wishing you and your loved ones a measure of comfort in this difficult time. We lost a family member too and its been difficult. Knowing he was loved by so many friends and family has given us all some comfort. Sending virtual hugs to you and your family.


Thank you. We spoke to my BIL today, and  their aunt (the deceased uncle’s wife) is in the ICU now also with Covid, which explains why were unable to reach anyone when we called their home. I am praying she pulls through, but she’s 91 years old.


----------



## hermes_lemming

You can recatch it: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/health/south-korea-coronavirus-retesting-positive-intl-hnk/index.html
Effin doctors were wrong "once you catch it, you're immune"


----------



## whateve

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Thank you. We spoke to my BIL today, and  their aunt (the deceased uncle’s wife) is in the ICU now also with Covid, which explains why were unable to reach anyone when we called their home. I am praying she pulls through, but she’s 91 years old.


I'm so sorry. Recently someone in their 90s recovered.


----------



## luckylove

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Thank you. We spoke to my BIL today, and  their aunt (the deceased uncle’s wife) is in the ICU now also with Covid, which explains why were unable to reach anyone when we called their home. I am praying she pulls through, but she’s 91 years old.



Sending prayers and healing thoughts...


----------



## Corneto

arnott said:


> Queen postponed their European Tour one year!    One year to the day in some cities!       Some people were upset because their weekend concert day now falls on a week day and they can't go!



Optimism is not my central emotion about this right now...


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> You can recatch it: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/health/south-korea-coronavirus-retesting-positive-intl-hnk/index.html
> Effin doctors were wrong "once you catch it, you're immune"



I still think there is so much we/scientists just don't know and that in itself is anxiety provoking. I have been suspect of our ability to build lasting immunity, but let's see as the experts continue their research. We need to keep practicing social distancing, hand washing, disinfecting everything.... it's the best option available until a vaccine or cure is developed.


----------



## tinybutterfly

jblended said:


> It's insane to me, too.
> I know him and I know how anal he is about potential illness, so I can't think of any other way he contracted it. He's a real germophobe and hypochondriac, so if they say they haven't left the house since early Feb, then they really haven't because his anxiety would not allow it (before all this happened, he wouldn't allow his wife to touch door knobs without a tissue because of germs she may then pass on to him). If he'd had it in his system earlier, wouldn't it have shown before now? Or was he asymptomatic this whole time? I can't say, honestly. It's blowing my mind.
> I can't wrap around how someone as careful as him could have caught it. I feel terrible for him. This is literally his worst fear come true.
> His wife (my friend) tested positive, too. She says she's okay but has GI symptoms (diarrhea and vomiting), no coughing or fever. She's sheltering alone at home and under strict instructions to call her doctor daily with updates on how she's feeling. If she gets worse, they will admit her to hospital as well but they're hoping she won't need it since her lungs so far are okay.



I am so sorry about your friends. I hope they both have a full recovery!  

Dh and I have been wondering if we have already had this. I had the same gastro issues your friend's wife is having, plus fever and chills. It was BAD and I was so, so tired, just exhausted. By day five I felt almost human again, but it took several more days to recover. Nearly two weeks from the beginning, until the end. 

Dh was even sicker than I had been and his symptoms were different. He had coughing, fever, terrible night sweats and chills. He took much longer to recover. 

This all happened in January. Our son and his gf had traveled to China in late November. I cannot remember if they got sick. They are pretty young, so for them, if they got flu-like symptoms, they wouldn't have thought much about it, unless it was really bad. 

I don't know...


----------



## missframton

I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> So my Celine Dion Concert was supposed to be tonight (April 18th) but she still hasn't offered a refund!    I want my money back!!



Ugg how frustrating. I had tickets to see lady Gaga’s jazz show in Vegas next month. Initially I got a email saying that it’s postponed then a few weeks later I got a email saying that it’s canceled and I should get my refund by the end of April and am still waiting for it. If I don’t get it by then I’m going to do a charge back. I think that they wanted to postpone it to prevent having to do refunds. I also have a concert in July to see Alanis Morissette which I’m expecting to end the same way. Even if it did hold I don’t know how I would feel about going.



jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though  we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.



I’m sorry to hear about your friend and her husband. This must be his worst nightmare and not being able to have his wife near by in this time is awful.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

tinybutterfly said:


> I am so sorry about your friends. I hope they both have a full recovery!
> 
> Dh and I have been wondering if we have already had this. I had the same gastro issues your friend's wife is having, plus fever and chills. It was BAD and I was so, so tired, just exhausted. By day five I felt almost human again, but it took several more days to recover. Nearly two weeks from the beginning, until the end.
> 
> Dh was even sicker than I had been and his symptoms were different. He had coughing, fever, terrible night sweats and chills. He took much longer to recover.
> 
> This all happened in January. Our son and his gf had traveled to China in late November. I cannot remember if they got sick. They are pretty young, so for them, if they got flu-like symptoms, they wouldn't have thought much about it, unless it was really bad.
> 
> I don't know...


It sounds like you guys had a really rough time there! Both of your experiences make me feel weak just to read about.  I'm glad you're both recovered.
The only way to know if you've had it is to get the antibody test, but until then, I suppose the safest thing is to assume you didn't and take all the necessary precautions just in case (as I'm certain you are doing).



hermes_lemming said:


> You can recatch it: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/health/south-korea-coronavirus-retesting-positive-intl-hnk/index.html
> Effin doctors were wrong "once you catch it, you're immune"


To be fair, how are they to know? It's new. All they're doing is taking educated guesses based on previous strains of this virus, and many were saying that we don't know yet if we develop immunity.
The only way forward is this 'new normal' we're in, unfortunately.
Also, testing positive again doesn't necessarily mean you are re-infected. As the article itself states, it may also mean that there is RNA in your system but there is no living virus. Don't lose hope! 

Also, for the earlier discussion of kidney, liver and heart issues after getting Covid; this happens with seasonal flu, too. People get renal failure and die with the flu all the time. It's actually why the flu can be deadly. But that's with people who are immuno-compromised or have pre-existing conditions. 
So whilst Covid is certainly a killer and a lot of the news about it sounds really catastrophic, there are little bits of information being taken out of context by media outlets and making it seem like this virus is attacking the body in foreign ways when that's not quite the case. Knowing this helps me keep my anxiety levels manageable.


----------



## jblended

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


I am so sorry to hear you contracted it but relieved it's not severe for you. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery. 


pixiejenna said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your friend and her husband. This must be his worst nightmare and not being able to have his wife near by in this time is awful.


Thank you. I concur, being away from your loved ones is possibly the hardest thing for patients to deal with.


----------



## V0N1B2

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


Virtual hugs.
Take care of yourself and I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## m_ichele

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


Sorry to hear this, but glad to know you aren’t critical. Wishing you a speedy recovery with no further complications!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> The only way to know if you've had it is to get the antibody test, but until then, I suppose the safest thing is to assume you didn't and take all the necessary precautions just in case (as I'm certain you are doing).
> 
> 
> To be fair, how are they to know? It's new. All they're doing is taking educated guesses based on previous strains of this virus, and many were saying that we don't know yet if we develop immunity.
> The only way forward is this 'new normal' we're in, unfortunately.
> Also, testing positive again doesn't necessarily mean you are re-infected. As the article itself states, it may also mean that there is RNA in your system but there is no living virus. Don't lose hope!
> 
> Also, for the earlier discussion of kidney, liver and heart issues after getting Covid; this happens with seasonal flu, too. People get renal failure and die with the flu all the time. It's actually why the flu can be deadly. But that's with people who are immuno-compromised or have pre-existing conditions.
> So whilst Covid is certainly a killer and a lot of the news about it sounds really catastrophic, there are little bits of information being taken out of context by media outlets and making it seem like this virus is attacking the body in foreign ways when that's not quite the case. Knowing this helps me keep my anxiety levels manageable.


Its all horrid and I've been listening to podcasts out of china and South Korea while talking to friends from Japan and Thailand. To answer your question, my assumption is that they know because they have dealt with the virus longer. 

The antibody test is another nightmare. Santa Clara did it and found out that their numbers were 50xs what was previously posted.

Thank you for your positive words.  Its just a friggin nightmare. Watching those protests fr folks who say the virus is gone and hearing a friend say she wants to "summer in Vermont" makes me wonder is some have just gone mad.

I agree I doubt if immunity can be achieved in time. They are trying but dang it, it mutates so quickly and so much is unknown its now literally a game of whack a mole. 

I mean what are the chances that we're all fighting a deadly disease that has literally stumped our best and brightest. Has anyone ever thought about that? And even then those that normally lead our think tanks are saying this is a hail Mary and instead giving conservative long term predictions. 

At this point I'm just waiting for it to cycle thru humanity like the Spanish flu and trying to stay safe and sane in the interim.


----------



## hermes_lemming

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


I sincerely wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you for your positive words. Its just a friggin nightmare. Watching those protests fr folks who say the virus is gone and hearing a friend say she wants to "summer in Vermont" makes me wonder is some have just gone mad.


That is one of the most frustrating things I'm living with, too. So many people I know are saying this is an overreaction, that it's nothing but a mere head cold, that they want schools to re-open and they miss "living". Meanwhile, I'm looking at them and thinking they may not be "living" long if they keep up their careless attitudes.
Not to mention, these are the people who may become carriers and infect countless others needlessly. It's beyond upsetting. A portion of the world does seem to have gone mad, as you say.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> That is one of the most frustrating things I'm living with, too. So many people I know are saying this is an overreaction, that it's nothing but a mere head cold, that they want schools to re-open and they miss "living". Meanwhile, I'm looking at them and thinking they may not be "living" long if they keep up their careless attitudes.
> Not to mention, these are the people who may become carriers and infect countless others needlessly. It's beyond upsetting. A portion of the world does seem to have gone mad, as you say.



Yep like the TP calculator link. I actually looked for it and bless the person who made it cuz I still can't find tp anywhere.  I do see it on occasion on Amazon but by the time I get a window, its gone. I only have tp now cuz a friend graciously gifted me a 12 pack (the day before she was furloughed).

A former friend of mine actually casually dismissed it by saying someone has too much time on their hands. Wth? Same person dismisses this virus as an overreaction which boggles his mind and just fear. Smh. He is actually pissed because he can't find anyone to join him on his daily hikes as he literally walks the length of the city.

As for your remark about carriers, I couldn't agree more. This is why im now worried because my upstairs neighbor broke her quarantine and now is resuming one night stands. Both myself and my next-door neighbor are besides ourselves because we all share the same building, front door and entry way.  And my next door neighbors husband had respiratory issues while I have an autoimmune disease plus I'm a super spreader.  The upstairs neighbor knows this and clearly doesn't care. She was actually  amused we disinfected the hallway, sanitized the doorknob and mail slot. What the heck? How callous and dense can you be? Her parents must be real proud.


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep like the TP calculator link. I actually looked for it and bless the person who made it cuz I still can't find tp anywhere.  I do see it on occasion on Amazon but by the time I get a window, its gone. I only have tp now cuz a friend graciously gifted me a 12 pack (the day before she was furloughed).
> 
> A former friend of mine actually casually dismissed it by saying someone has too much time on their hands. Wth? Same person dismisses this virus as an overreaction which boggles his mind and just fear. Smh. He is actually pissed because he can't find anyone to join him on his daily hikes as he literally walks the length of the city.
> 
> As for your remark about carriers, I couldn't agree more. This is why im now worried because my upstairs neighbor broke her quarantine and now is resuming one night stands. Both myself and my next-door neighbor are besides ourselves because we all share the same building, front door and entry way. The upstairs neighbor is amused we disinfected the hallway. What the heck? How callous and dense can you be? Her parents must be real proud.


It is an age thing. Younger people feel that they are invincible since the beginning of time.
It is frustrating however look back at your own youth, didn’t you feel a tiny bit the same?
It is pointless for you and your neighbor to waste energy trying to explain to this younger neighbor the way you feel.
Decades from now, she will get it and perhaps be thankful for your diligence.
Also while it is not easy to keep positive, it is better for your immune system, imo.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> It is an age thing. Younger people feel that they are invincible since the beginning of time.
> It is frustrating however look back at your own youth, didn’t you feel a tiny bit the same?
> It is pointless for you and your neighbor to waste energy trying to explain to this younger neighbor the way you feel.
> Decades from now, she will get it and perhaps be thankful for your diligence.
> Also while it is not easy to keep positive, it is better for your immune system, imo.


Yes when I was in college and drank myself stupid senior year . God we were immortal then. Partying all night, surviving on two hours of sleep and bright eye and bushy tailed the next day. Lol the good old days.

But I hear what you're saying.  I just have very little tolerance for stupidity which seems to be bountiful these days unfortunately. 

As for keeping positive, I just giggled myself silly watching homemade video from my salon make  teaching us how to color our roots. I thought I was camera shy


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes when I was in college and drank myself stupid senior year . God we were immortal then. Partying all night, surviving on two hours of sleep and bright eye and bushy tailed the next day. Lol the good old days.
> 
> But I hear what you're saying.  I just have very little tolerance for stupidity which seems to be bountiful these days unfortunately.
> 
> As for keeping positive, I just giggled myself silly watching homemade video from my salon make  teaching us how to color our roots. I thought I was camera shy


How did your hair come out?
Any tips?


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> How did your hair come out?
> Any tips?


Lol haven't tried it yet. Will let you know. I actually text my hair stylist (who is stuck outside the US) that they were very optimistic with the hair color amount

After watching the very amusing tutorials apparently they only want us to cover the greys in the front and ignore everything in the back. And to only cover the grays vs coloring over your other colored hair. They did mention putting lotion or even olive oil around your hair line to prevent the dark dye fr staining your face. And they said that the blond or lighter hair ladies/gents didn't have to worry about the dark dye. So that was news. In between the helpful hints he kept apolozing for his rambling.. how this isn't his normal profession etc. It was a very endearing video.


----------



## Tootsie17

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


I'm sorry you have contracted the virus, but thankfully as you said, your symptoms are relatively minor. Wishing you a speedy recovery and sending prayers to you.


----------



## jblended

Lilybarb said:


> I've read through all your responses on your friend's husband - so sorry!  Perhaps I missed it, but do you know if he was dealing with any other health issues before or when he came down with it? Does he have high blood pressure or taking immunosuppressants for any autoimmune disorders?


I've reconfirmed and he did not have any underlying condition. He suffered with anxiety but no physical issues to speak of.


----------



## gelbergirl

I know we're all in different parts of the country (and different countries), but I wouldn't mind seeing the grocery stores going pick-up outside-only for a few months.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## carebearz

I onced read, ‘ Youth is wasted on the young’


----------



## Lilybarb

jblended said:


> I've reconfirmed and he did not have any underlying condition. He suffered with anxiety but no physical issues to speak of.


Thank you for getting back.
So sorry for him! This mess is certainly a formidable enemy.  Hoping his hospitalization is short & his recuperation uncomplicated!


----------



## TC1

gelbergirl said:


> I know we're all in different parts of the country (and different countries), but I wouldn't mind seeing the grocery stores going pick-up outside-only for a few months.


It's nice idea, it's just not sustainable. The wait for grocery pick up in my city is already 1-2 weeks and there is only a handful of "active cases"


----------



## arnott

So I ordered from Swarovski on April 11 and they still haven't shipped my order!   And they just sent me an email that said,
"Due to a high volume of orders, and the challenges caused by the current global health crisis, your order is facing a delay in dispatch."

Meanwhile I just ordered from Sephora on April 17 and it just arrived today.


----------



## OCMomof3

Protest against the quarantine in my small, coastal SoCal town yesterday.  Tons of people, no masks or distancing. So much for "flattening the curve".  Made me very angry. On top of that, found out that my sister, a single mother, has been having her bf visit from another city.  She has been in quarantine with her young daughter, *but they routinely visit my parents, who are in their 70s* (both extremely healthy going into this pandemic, thankfully). I already disagreed with those visits, but kept it to myself.  
Yesterday I found out about the bf, which means that my sister is also exposing our parents to the bf, albeit indirectly.  I called my parents and told them that I am very disappointed in my sister and concerned about their decision-making.  BF has apparently visited my sister multiple times, and I feel they should tell my sister that if he is coming around, they can't be around her or my niece.  They won't do it, I'm sure, but at least I got it off of my chest.  My sister has a long history of only thinking about herself.


----------



## Monaliceke

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.


I really respect people like you who are on the frontline taking care of patients in this crisis. Please do remember to take care of yourself too! Stay healthy and safe!


----------



## meepabeep

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.



Thank you for helping on the front line.


----------



## BlueCherry

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol haven't tried it yet. Will let you know. I actually text my hair stylist (who is stuck outside the US) that they were very optimistic with the hair color amount
> 
> After watching the very amusing tutorials apparently they only want us to cover the greys in the front and ignore everything in the back. And to only cover the grays vs coloring over your other colored hair. They did mention putting lotion or even olive oil around your hair line to prevent the dark dye fr staining your face. And they said that the blond or lighter hair ladies/gents didn't have to worry about the dark dye. So that was news. In between the helpful hints he kept apolozing for his rambling.. how this isn't his normal profession etc. It was a very endearing video.



Colour removes colour so if you’re colouring levels 1 to 6 and get any on your skin just massage the colour with a small amount of water on those areas before you rinse it off.

Avoid new colour overlapping previous colour if you can and make sure you allow full development time for a good colour result.

Yes you can avoid the back but I would try and do the crown as this is very noticeable.

Happy colouring!


----------



## Lilybarb

Gov. Kemp GA announcement today, screenshot:


----------



## LemonDrop

jblended said:


> I've reconfirmed and he did not have any underlying condition. He suffered with anxiety but no physical issues to speak of.



Chronic anxiety wreaks havoc on your body.  A body can be so physically exhausted from being in a heightened state of anxiety.  I am so sorry to hear about your family friend.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Lilybarb said:


> Gov. Kemp GA announcement today, screenshot:


Good to know, I need highlights !  Congrats to GA!


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> So I ordered from Swarovski on April 11 and they still haven't shipped my order!   And they just sent me an email that said,
> "Due to a high volume of orders, and the challenges caused by the current global health crisis, your order is facing a delay in dispatch."
> 
> Meanwhile I just ordered from Sephora on April 17 and it just arrived today.



It probably depends on the laws in their country or state where the warehouse is and how each company is treating their employees. Sounds like Sephora might be making employees bust their butts in the warehouse and Swarovski is asking for patience in order to put employees safety first.


----------



## zinacef

I believe it will be years before we ever go back to normal.  Our life now is our new normal.  It is the Spanish Flu of our times, it will be in the books, be a part of the story that will be told to the next generation.  We are actually fortunate that although limited we do have the basics to take care of the sick and the knowledge on how to prevent it.  Fear will be there as we go back to where we were pre-COViD but we are resilient and we will get better given time.  BTW, despite heavy exposure, I’m still symptom free and has no reason to get tested. Thank you for the kind thoughts sent our ways although just recently as maybe last year, a female politician said we do not do anything but play cards at work!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ok I have a moral question for everyone. So my upstairs neighbor broke her quarantine over the weekend to get some, completely ignoring my autoimmune disease, fact that I'm a super spreader and that my nextdoor neighbors husband has respiratory issues. Both my next door neighbor and I both protested as soon as we saw and heard him. She didn't care.

Well guess who just sent me a text asking for toilet paper... what would you do? I still cant see straight im so livid. And Im angry because my nextdoor neighbor and I scrubbed and disinfecred the shared entryway, doorknob, mail slot etc.


----------



## Lilybarb

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok I have a moral question for everyone. So my upstairs neighbor broke her quarantine over the weekend to get some, completely ignoring my autoimmune disease, fact that I'm a super spreader and that my nextdoor neighbors husband has respiratory issues. Both my next door neighbor and I both protested as soon as we saw and heard him. She didn't care.
> 
> Well guess who just sent me a text asking for toilet paper... what would you do? I still cant see straight im so livid. And Im angry because my nextdoor neighbor and I scrubbed and disinfecred the shared entryway, doorknob, mail slot etc.


When you say quarantine do mean sheltering in place? I would certainly give my neighbor tp if asked.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok I have a moral question for everyone. So my upstairs neighbor broke her quarantine over the weekend to get some, completely ignoring my autoimmune disease, fact that I'm a super spreader and that my nextdoor neighbors husband has respiratory issues. Both my next door neighbor and I both protested as soon as we saw and heard him. She didn't care.
> 
> Well guess who just sent me a text asking for toilet paper... what would you do? I still cant see straight im so livid. And Im angry because my nextdoor neighbor and I scrubbed and disinfecred the shared entryway, doorknob, mail slot etc.


Is the neighbor COVID-19 positive? If not, try not to worry too much.

For her paper needs, I would ask her to keep trying Amazon. Eventually, she will succeed.  
Seriously, you may want to give her 1 roll (if you have plenty).

Here is a link to an article with useful info IMO.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/...-hair-newspaper-packages-mail-infectious.html


----------



## canto bight

Lilybarb said:


> Gov. Kemp GA announcement today, screenshot:



I don't even live in Georgia and this ruined my night.


----------



## GhstDreamer

canto bight said:


> I don't even live in Georgia and this ruined my night.


Seeing the protests (for the economy to reopen) that happened in front of hospitals on the news ruined my  weekend. How selfish can people be to block a hospital? It occurred at one of the hospitals that my BIL's younger brother and his wife (both doctors) had to send their patients to. They are still swamped with cases and people dying. Why a hospital? How can people think it is justifiable and decent to block an ambulance who could possibly be trying to rush a severely ill patient in?


----------



## canto bight

GhstDreamer said:


> Seeing the protests (for the economy to reopen) that happened in front of hospitals on the news ruined my  weekend. How selfish can people be to block a hospital? It occurred at one of the hospitals that my BIL's younger brother and his wife (both doctors) had to send their patients to. They are still swamped with cases and people dying. Why a hospital? How can people think it is justifiable and decent to block an ambulance who could possibly be trying to rush a severely ill patient in?



Wow, that's disgusting.  I can't even wrap my head around that.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> Is the neighbor COVID-19 positive? If not, try not to worry too much.
> 
> For her paper needs, I would ask her to keep trying Amazon. Eventually, she will succeed.
> Seriously, you may want to give her 1 roll (if you have plenty).
> 
> Here is a link to an article with useful info IMO.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/...-hair-newspaper-packages-mail-infectious.html


Im paranoid about the virus since my cousin's family caught it not too long ago.

As for my neighbor I made a deal - two for one.  She gets a roll now in exchange for two whenever she gets TP on her own. I dont mean to monopolize the situation but I literally have no way of replacing it as they're still nowhere to be found in my neck of the woods and on the rare occasions I do see it on amazon, it's gone by the time I score a delivery window.  Plus she has an established history of uber selfish behaviour.


----------



## fettfleck

GhstDreamer said:


> Seeing the protests (for the economy to reopen) that happened in front of hospitals on the news ruined my  weekend. How selfish can people be to block a hospital? It occurred at one of the hospitals that my BIL's younger brother and his wife (both doctors) had to send their patients to. They are still swamped with cases and people dying. Why a hospital? How can people think it is justifiable and decent to block an ambulance who could possibly be trying to rush a severely ill patient in?



Unbelievable... I really can't understand why the people still don't get the danger from the virus seeing what happend/happens in some countries and even in NYC. 
Have they ever thought about what would be if one of their relatives or loved ones are affected? Sure the economy has to be taken into account, but re-releasing the pandemic would not help. 
I also find the thought very disgusting that there are people saying that you have to reopen business/shops etc. again regardless of risk patients or older people. It is like deliberately potentially sacrificing them. I cannot understand why possibly somebody would think something like that.


----------



## OCMomof3

GhstDreamer said:


> Seeing the protests (for the economy to reopen) that happened in front of hospitals on the news ruined my  weekend. How selfish can people be to block a hospital? It occurred at one of the hospitals that my BIL's younger brother and his wife (both doctors) had to send their patients to. They are still swamped with cases and people dying. Why a hospital? How can people think it is justifiable and decent to block an ambulance who could possibly be trying to rush a severely ill patient in?


That's terrible.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## jblended

The idea of protesting for things to reopen is unbelievable. I still can't wrap my head around it. I saw news footage (was it last week? My days are all blurring together) of the protests in different US states and I was left feeling utter despair.

If we all worked together and all countries enforced a proper quarantine, we could actually end this spread relatively quickly. It's because people keep ignoring the rules, and some countries are not yet ordering people to shelter in place, that it's still spreading.

Yesterday they were reporting on BBC news that Brazil's medical system is about to collapse from the strain, and they're often unable to collect bodies of the deceased for days because they're so under-staffed. It's heart-breaking and I actually cried upon hearing it.

Yet people are still selfishly demanding to re-open? What? When will they understand that unified efforts are required here? When will they realise that they can be asymptomatic carriers and can literally spread it to people who would die from it? How can you live with yourselves if you re-open and the second wave kills millions more?

When I have bad days, the anxiety rarely stems from the thought of catching covid myself (in spite of being immuno-compromised and caring for my ill mother). *The majority of my anxiety* comes from people behaving in this way and flouting social distancing measures, refusing to take seriously this deadly virus and the consequences of their decisions that impact so many innocent bystanders.
It's unthinkable that in a time like this, people are being inhumane and putting money before health.

Sorry that turned into a rant.


----------



## doni

Lufthansa, the German air company and biggest in Europe, is down to 10% of their former flights. Staff are home on 80% of their salary. They are loosing eur 1 million a day. Its President, very influential person in Germany, told in an interview he has nothing to say to the politicians, as he would not like to be in the position they are, taking daily decisions involving lives and the economy.

I think he is right. This is so difficult. And we are all entitled to an opinion. Yet opinions are so easy compared to decisions.

I was all for the lockdown, and at first perplexed that Germany did not go as radical as other countries. But then we did not do badly (all is relative) and bit by bit things are opening up (since yesterday all small shops). And of course the virus is still there and around. And we have to learn to live differently. Wear masks. Keep distance. But I think the important thing to grasp is that the hypothesis we need to live by now is that this is going to last well more than a year. You cannot lockdown a country a whole year. In places like Spain some of the negative consequences of the super strict lockdown are already surfacing: domestic violence 100% up, kids abuse, anxiety, stress. Kids haven’t been out for more than one month, most have no gardens, many not even balconies. What about lack of exercise, vitamins D deficiency... Already 1 million Spaniards (!) have lost their jobs. You have to open up. Try it, test, use control measures, and then go back and forth.

A NY Times article put it well, we think about the curve, but in reality we are in a loop. The fact is in the West we are very far from controlling the virus, we acted too late. So we have to brace ourselves for months of this. Flue season has the potential to be the worst. So advantage has to be taken of more favorable conditions to open up.

If in the meantime meds works, a magic cure is found, the virus is controlled... all the better.


----------



## fettfleck

I think Germany’s government (I am also from Germany) manages the crisis pretty well. Despite being a bit late initially they took good measures afterwards.
That is right, it must be utterly difficult to make decisions at this time with so many variables to consider. 
Of course the industry is important on many levels (income, jobs, future), but getting a relapse of infections does not help either. 
The controlled openings of shops is good in many instances. But this only work if people understand the impact of social distancing and adhere to it.

But this is the problem in my eyes: there are still so many people who don‘t adhere to the social distancing and other measure. As somebody already mentioned before: if everybody would stick to that, it might go more orderly and we could probably overcome the crisis faster.

But as always: someone always want to be the rebel... *sigh*


----------



## doni

fettfleck said:


> I think Germany’s government (I am also from Germany) manages the crisis pretty well. Despite being a bit late initially they took good measures afterwards.
> That is right, it must be utterly difficult to make decisions at this time with so many variables to consider.
> Of course the industry is important on many levels (income, jobs, future), but getting a relapse of infections does not help either.
> The controlled openings of shops is good in many instances. But this only work if people understand the impact of social distancing and adhere to it.
> 
> But this is the problem in my eyes: there are still so many people who don‘t adhere to the social distancing and other measure. As somebody already mentioned before: if everybody would stick to that, it might go more orderly and we could probably overcome the crisis faster.
> 
> But as always: someone always want to be the rebel... *sigh*


Right! I have these friends who are always stretching it (they bring other children to home school with theirs, they meet people for walks), and this weekend they invited friends over for diner. Then they write to say: it felt so good, eating together, smoking inside, and we even hugged at the end, it was like being in ‘the underground resistence’.
For heaven’s sake, you are a bunch of 40-something year olds eating out of your mum’s porcelain and drinking expensive wine because you cannot be bothered to spend another Saturday with each other in your big and well appointed home and you want to make up some political rebel story to justify your indulgence. Drives me mad...
But I think most people behave reasonably and that’s what the government is counting on.


----------



## fettfleck

doni said:


> Right! I have these friends who are always stretching it (they bring other children to home school with theirs, they meet people for walks), and this weekend they invited friends over for diner. Then they write to say: it felt so good, eating together, smoking inside, and we even hugged at the end, it was like being in ‘the underground resistence’.
> For heaven’s sake, you are a bunch of 40-something year olds eating out of your mum’s porcelain and drinking expensive wine because you cannot be bothered to spend another Saturday with each other in your big and well appointed home and you want to make up some political rebel story to justify your indulgence. Drives me mad...
> But I think most people behave reasonably and that’s what the government is counting on.



Haha, same with some people I now! Thirty or forty somethings acting like spoiled pubescent teens. Ridiculous. 

And they don‘t understand that each new contact person has had tons of other contacts you did not know about who might have passed on the infection, exponentionally raising their risk for infection themselves...


----------



## Tootsie17

Lilybarb said:


> When you say quarantine do mean sheltering in place? I would certainly give my neighbor tp if asked.


Yes, take the high road and share a roll. Having compassion will help you earn your angel wings.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok I have a moral question for everyone. So my upstairs neighbor broke her quarantine over the weekend to get some, completely ignoring my autoimmune disease, fact that I'm a super spreader and that my nextdoor neighbors husband has respiratory issues. Both my next door neighbor and I both protested as soon as we saw and heard him. She didn't care.
> 
> Well guess who just sent me a text asking for toilet paper... what would you do? I still cant see straight im so livid. And Im angry because my nextdoor neighbor and I scrubbed and disinfecred the shared entryway, doorknob, mail slot etc.



Would you be willing to speak to this neighbour again? That day she would have snubbed you because she may not have wanted to turn away her "guest" and be embarrassed in front of him. However now that some time has lapsed, it may be beneficial to broach the subject again.
If you were to explain that you and your other neighbour are both high risk, calmly, and ask her to consider this and avoid any further guests during this delicate time, she may be willing to cooperate. I think outside of the heat of the moment, she may be more sensible and cooperative, particularly if you choose your words carefully.
I know it's frustrating to be the one doing the leg work and she should have enough sense to figure this out for herself, but as things stand, it seems you may have to try to talk her around to your plight.
You have nothing to lose...


----------



## Catbird9

On what it will take to reopen our economies, and what it might look like:

https://www.propublica.org/article/...uld-not-ignore-as-they-reopen-their-economies

"Reopening is essential to save the economy, they said, but don’t kid yourself: The new normal will look nothing like the old normal. Until there’s a vaccine or a reliable treatment, you ... will be living and working very differently, constantly at risk from a wave of disease that could overwhelm your hospitals. [We] may borrow ideas from Asia and Europe that would have been unimaginable a few months ago: Isolating infected people from their families in hotels, requiring masks for everyone on a bus or subway, ordering restaurants to seat people at every other table, limiting certain jobs to people who have proven immunity to the virus."


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

Some parts of the US are not as hard hit as the major cities so for them, it seems pointless to close stores, restaurants, gyms, parks, etc. as opposed to epicenters of the virus, like NYC, Detroit or LA. They don't have friends and family sick or dying and it seems like a far away, it-happens-to-others-but-I'm-not-affected problem. They're stuck at home with their kids with no income coming in and bills to be paid. But the calm is exactly when people should stay at home and minimize contact with others.


----------



## Lilybarb

canto bight said:


> I don't even live in Georgia and this ruined my night.


I believe he will be "damned if he does & damned if he doesn't" regardless of the timing.


----------



## vilette21c

I hate these people who just want to "reopen" just for the sake of the economy. They're so short-sighted and stupid. It will be more devastating to the economy if our healthcare system collapses. Honestly, I wouldn't treat any of these idiotic protesters if they get COVID-19.


----------



## canto bight

Lilybarb said:


> I believe he will be "damned if he does & damned if he doesn't" regardless of the timing.



More like all the people who will die unnecessarily will be damned if he does.


----------



## Lilybarb

canto bight said:


> More like all the people who will die unnecessarily will be damned if he does.


So when would you open it back up? Exact date. 
This thread has gotten terribly mean.


----------



## canto bight

Lilybarb said:


> So when would you open it back up? Exact date.
> This thread has gotten terribly mean.



Certainly not until doctors and scientists think it's okay to cautiously and slowly open things back up.  So May 15th, perhaps even later.  I'm not sure how being sad or even outraged that people could die from something we know too little about and that leaders don't listen to scientific experts is terribly mean, but okay.


----------



## rutabaga

vilette21c said:


> I hate these people who just want to "reopen" just for the sake of the economy. They're so short-sighted and stupid. It will be more devastating to the economy if our healthcare system collapses. Honestly, I wouldn't treat any of these idiotic protesters if they get COVID-19.



Some people think that the number of people who die due to suicide, domestic violence, lack of medical attention out of fear of going to the hospital during the SIP could be greater than the number of the people who die of the virus itself. It's definitely possible but I agree that we shouldn't overburden the healthcare system. Also, some sectors of the economy are suffering while others are thriving. Costco, grocery stores, and gardening centers are doing brisk business. Restaurants are adapting to the takeout/delivery model. There are always winners and losers.


----------



## vilette21c

I think people should realize that our medical personnel is a finite number. No one is graduating, no one is taking the licensing exams. What we have right now, that's it. If a lot of them die or get sick, we are doomed. Now that immigration will be halted, good luck on getting more nurses. Even Germany knows they need nurses that they didn't do this.


----------



## ap.

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.



I hope you have a speedy recovery.  DH and I are resigned to getting it too, just from work day exposure at the hospital and living in NYC.  We're just hoping that it happens when the hospitals aren't as stressed.



hermes_lemming said:


> ...I agree I doubt if immunity can be achieved in time. They are trying but dang it, *it mutates so quickly *and so much is unknown its now literally a game of whack a mole...



I haven't heard much about SARS-CoV-2's mutation rate.  The papers I've seen point to a more stable genome than either SARS-CoV or influenza.  Could you point me to the papers that show a high(er) mutation rate for SARS-CoV-2?


----------



## ap.

vilette21c said:


> I think people should realize that our medical personnel is a finite number. No one is graduating, no one is taking the licensing exams. What we have right now, that's it. If a lot of them die or get sick, we are doomed. Now that immigration will be halted, good luck on getting more nurses. Even Germany knows they need nurses that they didn't do this.



In the US, medical schools have allowed 4th year medical students to graduate early, if they wish, to so they can help fight covid-19.  And in some states, licensing requirements have been temporarily loosened for both doctors and nurses.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Would you be willing to speak to this neighbour again? That day she would have snubbed you because she may not have wanted to turn away her "guest" and be embarrassed in front of him. However now that some time has lapsed, it may be beneficial to broach the subject again.
> If you were to explain that you and your other neighbour are both high risk, calmly, and ask her to consider this and avoid any further guests during this delicate time, she may be willing to cooperate. I think outside of the heat of the moment, she may be more sensible and cooperative, particularly if you choose your words carefully.
> I know it's frustrating to be the one doing the leg work and she should have enough sense to figure this out for herself, but as things stand, it seems you may have to try to talk her around to your plight.
> You have nothing to lose...


I just gave up.  Her "guest" slept over Sat night.  She hit me up for TP on Mon.  

My other neighor and I have reminded her multiple times.  Fell on deaf ears.  Kinda like reminding her to chip in in pulling out the garbage bins.  Once again, deaf ears.


----------



## hermes_lemming

apey_grapey said:


> I hope you have a speedy recovery.  DH and I are resigned to getting it too, just from work day exposure at the hospital and living in NYC.  We're just hoping that it happens when the hospitals aren't as stressed.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard much about SARS-CoV-2's mutation rate.  The papers I've seen point to a more stable genome than either SARS-CoV or influenza.  Could you point me to the papers that show a high(er) mutation rate for SARS-CoV-2?


It's not papers - rather friends calling me from Asia highly alarmed at the rapid spread in the US and warning me of the mutated strain that now exists over there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

i*bella said:


> Some parts of the US are not as hard hit as the major cities so for them, it seems pointless to close stores, restaurants, gyms, parks, etc. as opposed to epicenters of the virus, like NYC, Detroit or LA. They don't have friends and family sick or dying and it seems like a far away, it-happens-to-others-but-I'm-not-affected problem. They're stuck at home with their kids with no income coming in and bills to be paid. But the calm is exactly when people should stay at home and minimize contact with others.


But this is how the pandemic started. At first there wasn't a single case in the world. 
So what is the difference with the places that are doing better? Is it better social distancing or is it just luck that these places have not had people with COVID-19 yet?
It only takes one asymptomatic person to spread the wildfire.
Still, I know what you mean.


----------



## rutabaga

hermes_lemming said:


> I just gave up.  Her "guest" slept over Sat night.  She hit me up for TP on Mon.
> 
> My other neighor and I have reminded her multiple times.  Fell on deaf ears.  Kinda like reminding her to chip in in pulling out the garbage bins.  Once again, deaf ears.



Yeah, no more TP for her and her "guest".


----------



## whateve

There is a county near us that has zero reported cases. That means that out of everyone tested, no one tested positive. One of the county officials said that there are definitely people with it, it's just that none of them have it severe enough to seek medical help. I wonder what will happen there when they reopen.

In my county, half of all cases are linked to two rest homes.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## vilette21c

apey_grapey said:


> In the US, medical schools have allowed 4th year medical students to graduate early, if they wish, to so they can help fight covid-19.  And in some states, licensing requirements have been temporarily loosened for both doctors and nurses.



Again, finite number. You can only do that for this year. What about next year? You lose a lot when your most experienced doctors/nurses die. Who will train the new ones? To be honest, I don't know how many now would be willing to go into the medical field. How we treat our doctors/nurses now will have an impact on the future generations.


----------



## tinybutterfly

missframton said:


> I have contracted Covid-19, probably via my work in the hospital. I have been lucky - for me it har been like a bad flu with slight breathing problems. Nothing critical whatsoever. My heart goes out to those who are more effected and their families.



Wishing you a speedy and full recovery! (((HUGS)))



Lilybarb said:


> Gov. Kemp GA announcement today, screenshot:



Thank you for posting this. It's just nice to keep up with what it going on in other states.



fettfleck said:


> Unbelievable... I really can't understand why the people still don't get the danger from the virus seeing what happend/happens in some countries and even in NYC.
> Have they ever thought about what would be if one of their relatives or loved ones are affected? Sure the economy has to be taken into account, but re-releasing the pandemic would not help.
> I also find the thought very disgusting that there are people saying that you have to reopen business/shops etc. again regardless of risk patients or older people. It is like deliberately potentially sacrificing them. I
> cannot understand why possibly somebody would think something like that.



There are different kinds of risk and sacrifice being experienced by different people. For some people there is the risk of becoming ill with the virus, this is especially problematic for older people or people who are immunocompromised.

I think it is very easy to assume everyone has a healthy savings account, is working from home, is still working or they are laid off and getting 80% of their paycheck still. This is not true for many people. With so many businesses closed, some employees are just home, not working, not getting paid and may or may not have any savings at all. They still need to feed themselves, feed their children, pay rent or a mortgage, insurance and other bills that come due monthly. For these people, and there are many of them, the risk of becoming ill is less scary than not feeding their children or losing their house. They are not being horrible people for wanting to work again. They are just trying to survive. Not everyone has plenty, not everyone has an upper-middle class lifestyle.



Tootsie17 said:


> Yes, take the high road and share a roll. Having compassion will help you earn your angel wings.



This made me smile. 

Someone upthread mentioned that NYC, LA or Chicago are vastly different from Small Town, Ohio. It is apples and oranges. A country-wide, federal  plan is not going to work, when not all areas are experiencing this pandemic in the same way. In some areas of the country, social distancing is kind of a way of life. If you live in a rural area, you may be used to shopping once a month for supplies, most of your time is spent with family and you are not eating out in restaurants, going to the theater and walking down busy streets everyday. What works for NYC is not going to work in Small Town, Ohio. Best to let each place figure out what works best for themselves.

I imagine it is going to be the kind of thing where we open up a bit, with some precautions, see how it goes, and readjust as necessary. This is a marathon, not a sprint. Opening up does not mean opening up all at once and going back to the old normal, BAM! It will be trial and error.

More people are going to die, yes. That is sad.  I am not sure, though, how much longer you can keep all of the healthy people locked up. There is a risk to benefit ratio to consider. People die in car wrecks all of the time,
yet the majority of us still drive cars. People die falling down stairs, but we still build houses that have stairs in them. For a relatively healthy person, the benefit of going back to work may outweigh the risk of becoming ill.
Hopefully, there is a way to still protect the vulnerable people, keep them as safe as possible. But truthfully, life in general is not always safe...it is a risk everyday when you get up...you could fall in the shower, trip on the carpet, choke on a piece of steak...life is full of risk.

Lastly, small businesses cannot afford to be closed much longer. When they shut down, the people who owned those businesses will no longer have a means of making money and the people they employed will out of jobs and have no money. People are losing their businesses and people are losing their jobs. How do you live with no job and no money? How do you take care of yourself and your family?

The government, at least here in the US, cannot support everyone forever. We are already in trillions of dollars of debt. Most states are in the red. Very few states that I am aware of are in good financial shape. I know lots of people are getting a check to help, but the amount is not enough to sustain most people for very long.

I don't really have any answers. I am not a particularly smart person, I am not a politician. But...I do see that what works for one area of the country will not necessarily work for another area. I see that most people are not being selfish and horrible, they just want to be able to support themselves and their families. I understand there are always some people who are selfish and immature and thoughtless, but in general, most people are just trying to survive.

P.S. I read somewhere that that whole parking lot protest thing may have been staged. I don't know. I wasn't there, but I do know that it is very hard to find trustworthy news these days. I tend to take a lot of what I see and read with a grain of salt. I take a wait and see attitude.

Sorry so long!


----------



## Lilybarb

tinybutterfly said:


> Wishing you a speedy and full recovery! (((HUGS)))
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this. It's just nice to keep up with what it going on in other states.
> 
> 
> 
> There are different kinds of risk and sacrifice being experienced by different people. For some people there is the risk of becoming ill with the virus, this is especially problematic for older people or people who are immunocompromised.
> 
> I think it is very easy to assume everyone has a healthy savings account, is working from home, is still working or they are laid off and getting 80% of their paycheck still. This is not true for many people. With so many businesses closed, some employees are just home, not working, not getting paid and may or may not have any savings at all. They still need to feed themselves, feed their children, pay rent or a mortgage, insurance and other bills that come due monthly. For these people, and there are many of them, the risk of becoming ill is less scary than not feeding their children or losing their house. They are not being horrible people for wanting to work again. They are just trying to survive. Not everyone has plenty, not everyone has an upper-middle class lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me smile.
> 
> Someone upthread mentioned that NYC, LA or Chicago are vastly different from Small Town, Ohio. It is apples and oranges. A country-wide, federal  plan is not going to work, when not all areas are experiencing this pandemic in the same way. In some areas of the country, social distancing is kind of a way of life. If you live in a rural area, you may be used to shopping once a month for supplies, most of your time is spent with family and you are not eating out in restaurants, going to the theater and walking down busy streets everyday. What works for NYC is not going to work in Small Town, Ohio. Best to let each place figure out what works best for themselves.
> 
> I imagine it is going to be the kind of thing where we open up a bit, with some precautions, see how it goes, and readjust as necessary. This is a marathon, not a sprint. Opening up does not mean opening up all at once and going back to the old normal, BAM! It will be trial and error.
> 
> More people are going to die, yes. That is sad.  I am not sure, though, how much longer you can keep all of the healthy people locked up. There is a risk to benefit ratio to consider. People die in car wrecks all of the time,
> yet the majority of us still drive cars. People die falling down stairs, but we still build houses that have stairs in them. For a relatively healthy person, the benefit of going back to work may outweigh the risk of becoming ill.
> Hopefully, there is a way to still protect the vulnerable people, keep them as safe as possible. But truthfully, life in general is not always safe...it is a risk everyday when you get up...you could fall in the shower, trip on the carpet, choke on a piece of steak...life is full of risk.
> 
> Lastly, small businesses cannot afford to be closed much longer. When they shut down, the people who owned those businesses will no longer have a means of making money and the people they employed will out of jobs and have no money. People are losing their businesses and people are losing their jobs. How do you live with no job and no money? How do you take care of yourself and your family?
> 
> The government, at least here in the US, cannot support everyone forever. We are already in trillions of dollars of debt. Most states are in the red. Very few states that I am aware of are in good financial shape. I know lots of people are getting a check to help, but the amount is not enough to sustain most people for very long.
> 
> I don't really have any answers. I am not a particularly smart person, I am not a politician. But...I do see that what works for one area of the country will not necessarily work for another area. I see that most people are not being selfish and horrible, they just want to be able to support themselves and their families. I understand there are always some people who are selfish and immature and thoughtless, but in general, most people are just trying to survive.
> 
> P.S. I read somewhere that that whole parking lot protest thing may have been staged. I don't know. I wasn't there, but I do know that it is very hard to find trustworthy news these days. I tend to take a lot of what I see and read with a grain of salt. I take a wait and see attitude.
> 
> Sorry so long!


Thank you for this post - I'd thumbs up 10 times over if possible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> How did your hair come out?
> Any tips?


Finally did it last night after all the neighbor/tp drama. It actually turned out ok.  LOL pretty sure my hair stylist would say otherwise (I always miss a bit in the back of the head whenever I try it on my own via Madison Reed)



BlueCherry said:


> Colour removes colour so if you’re colouring levels 1 to 6 and get any on your skin just massage the colour with a small amount of water on those areas before you rinse it off.
> 
> Avoid new colour overlapping previous colour if you can and make sure you allow full development time for a good colour result.
> 
> Yes you can avoid the back but I would try and do the crown as this is very noticeable.
> 
> Happy colouring!


Oh I was so daring - lol didn't do any lotion or protective border around my scalp and just went at it.  I actually like the formulation as it didn't overly dry my hair as other OTC normally do. I'd say I did the crown and 80% of the back.  It was covering 2 months growth so I had quite a bit of greys/white hair to cover. 

Next up is possibly giving myself a shaggy bob



Lilybarb said:


> When you say quarantine do mean sheltering in place? I would certainly give my neighbor tp if asked.


Yes I meant SIP.  If this person was neighborly for sure, without a moment's hesitation but this one isn't.  They don't contribute in simple duties like yard care and trash.  And they've stolen property from my nextdoor neighbor (we have a shared building) and refused to return or exhibit any remorse.  The entitlement might be more of a personal thing vs generational but it's definitely misplaced.  

At this point, I kinda look at it like lending out money - I will never see it again nor do I expect to be reimbursed.  And before anyone accuses me of being a tightwad lol, I gifted my nextdoor neighbor a bottle of Microban because I miraculously acquired an extra bottle via instacart and knew she was having no luck finding any cleaning tools in our local target beyond baby wipes.  With small children, she didn't have much time to prep for this pandemic and right now, it's wrong to have plenty and not share.  

I think what bothered me most about the other neighbor was that she didn't care as usual and put her needs above anyone else (e.g. hitting me up vs looking for it like the rest of the population).  There is a corner store literally one block away.  And I was pretty much dnged either way - sucker on my forehead if I gave it and a witch if I didn't.    And being selfish especially now just shocks me but whatever, at least she is consistent.


----------



## hermes_lemming

vilette21c said:


> Again, finite number. You can only do that for this year. What about next year? You lose a lot when your most experienced doctors/nurses die. Who will train the new ones? To be honest, I don't know how many now would be willing to go into the medical field. How we treat our doctors/nurses now will have an impact on the future generations.


Im actually also worried about the impact of seeing so many die.  This is bound to leave them with some form of PTSD not to mention severe burn out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

This link shows how fast it's spreading per state:
https://rt.live/

It tracks the effective reproduction rate (Rt) of the novel coronavirus. Rt is similar to the basic reproduction number (R0), but Rt is adjusted to give a more real-time estimate of how fast a disease is spreading through the population.

Tracking Rt over time in each state, it is possible to see the effects of actions, such as sheltering in place, taken by the local, state and federal government, and whether those steps are working.


----------



## hermes_lemming

So Missouri is suing China over Covid 19
The WH wants all the testing to wrap up by Fall despite the cdc director publicly declaring that the next wave this winter will be more deadly. 
Has the world gone mad?


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> So Missouri is suing China over Covid 19
> The WH wants all the testing to wrap up by Fall despite the cdc director publicly declaring that the next wave this winter will be more deadly.
> *Has the world gone mad?*


No, only a certain part of the population who does not believe in science.
As far as reopening the economy, dead people can’t produce nor consume.
How about we wait until we have established firm protocols?
The fact that some look at people as completely expandable is disgusting. There are no other word, imo.
Where is this sentiment coming from? Are we in such a dog eat dog environment in the USA?
This is really just like when AIDS first started. Oh the homos die, who cares? 
The ****?


----------



## Lilybarb

I have no words.


----------



## jblended

tinybutterfly said:


> More people are going to die, yes. That is sad. I am not sure, though, how much longer you can keep all of the healthy people locked up. There is a risk to benefit ratio to consider. People die in car wrecks all of the time,
> yet the majority of us still drive cars. People die falling down stairs, but we still build houses that have stairs in them. For a relatively healthy person, the benefit of going back to work may outweigh the risk of becoming ill.
> Hopefully, there is a way to still protect the vulnerable people, keep them as safe as possible. But truthfully, life in general is not always safe...it is a risk everyday when you get up...you could fall in the shower, trip on the carpet, choke on a piece of steak...life is full of risk.



With all due respect- and I mean this sincerely because I do not come on this forum to upset anyone- but can you not see how these examples are in no way applicable to the risks in this pandemic?

If I cross paths with someone on the street whose brother died in a car wreck or by tripping in the shower, as per your examples, I am not at an increased risk of dying as a direct result of crossing paths with him.
His brother's unfortunate accident is not contagious to everyone who happens to be at his workplace/ the grocery store/ the gas station/ the building he lives in.

If, however, I cross paths with someone whose brother died of covid-19, there is a very likely chance that I will contract the disease and may well die from it.
Or if I'm lucky, live my remaining days crippled by residual chronic health issues. Or, if I'm really, really, really lucky, I'll recover but may have infected the medical team who saved my life and countless others who crossed my path.

As for all those people whom you feel would risk their lives to return to work and feed their families, what is the point of feeding your family today and then either A) dying of the disease so they are left with no income anyway as the breadwinner is deceased, or B) infecting all of them with the disease and risking their lives along with yours?
This kind of thinking will lead to a catastrophic increase in the number of cases and cause us all to have to stay at home for far longer than we already have to. Not to mention we will have exponentially larger groups of people dying as healthcare systems collapse under the strain.

The virus will keep spreading as long as the living hosts keep interacting with other humans, so saying those who can work should be allowed to is short-sighted and complacent in the long-term implications.

Edit to add: I agree with many of the other points you mentioned, it is only this one where I urge you to consider that there is a significantly different risk with a highly contagious and deadly virus vs a car accident.


----------



## Miss Camellia

Many healthy persons, many healthy healthcare workers (with no previous diseases, and young too) have died from this disease. No one knows how one is going to be affected by it. I just don't understand how some persons expect to return to a normal life after this, well, let me tell you, nothing will be the same, the economy, the social habits, nothing. And nothing should be until we have an effective vaccine at our disposal. The problem is that governments didn't prepare for what was coming and thought that China was playing or something like that. They didn't make sure healthcare professionals had enough protection equipment, nor ventilators. Protective equipment wasn't correctly protected from theft in many hospitals (in my country there were so many episodes like this...). Honestly, who wasn't scared watching leaked videos from chinese hospitals? Who believed that mortality rate when reports of whistleblowers were so disturbing? Unemployed persons have to be help financially by their governments, just like businesses, as possible. These are exceptional times which require exceptional measures. In my country the financial support happens in a certain way for people who can't work, of course people don't receive what they would if they were working but at least they won't starve. What really worries me is the amount of people who can die if the lockdown is completely lifted, especially innocent people, healthy or not. Imagine if healthcare professionals start getting sick and dying. Who will take care of us all? Imagine if most people get sick at the same time. Work won't save anyone because who will be able to work? This can take to the collapse of a society faster than an extended lockdown. Unfortunately we know very little about this virus and it only takes a fool to ruin everyone's lives and cought towards people in the supermarket, not even covering his mouth, like it happened to me in the other day. Everyone in the proximity just flew away!
Sorry for the lenght of my post, I don't want to offend anyone and I pray everyday for a vaccine soon!
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arnott said:


> I thought this was hilarious!



He’s too funny! Thanks for sharing! I need to rewatch that show.


----------



## tinybutterfly

jblended said:


> With all due respect- and I mean this sincerely because I do not come on this forum to upset anyone- but can you not see how these examples are in no way applicable to the risks in this pandemic?
> 
> If I cross paths with someone on the street whose brother died in a car wreck or by tripping in the shower, as per your examples, I am not at an increased risk of dying as a direct result of crossing paths with him.
> His brother's unfortunate accident is not contagious to everyone who happens to be at his workplace/ the grocery store/ the gas station/ the building he lives in.
> 
> If, however, I cross paths with someone whose brother died of covid-19, there is a very likely chance that I will contract the disease and may well die from it.
> Or if I'm lucky, live my remaining days crippled by residual chronic health issues. Or, if I'm really, really, really lucky, I'll recover but may have infected the medical team who saved my life and countless others who crossed my path.
> 
> As for all those people whom you feel would risk their lives to return to work and feed their families, what is the point of feeding your family
> today and then either A) dying of the disease so they are left with no
> income anyway as the breadwinner is deceased, or B) infecting all of them with the disease and risking their lives along with yours?
> This kind of thinking will lead to a catastrophic increase in the number of cases and cause us all to have to stay at home for far longer than we already have to. Not to mention we will have exponentially larger groups of people dying as healthcare systems collapse under the strain.
> 
> The virus will keep spreading as long as the living hosts keep interacting with other humans, so saying those who can work should be allowed to is short-sighted and complacent in the long-term implications
> 
> Edit to add: I agree with many of the other points you mentioned, it is
> only this one where I urge you to consider that there is a significantly different risk with a highly contagious and deadly virus vs a car accident.



First of all, thank you for being polite! I often see replies that are vitriolic and hateful and I very much appreciate your measured and civil tone!

I do understand what you are saying, but again,  what I am trying to say is that life is not without risk. I guess my point is life is risky. It is not so much HOW you may die, but that the potential for death is always with us, everyday in many forms. You are right, if I brush up against the brother of someone who has died in a car wreck, I am not at risk in the same way I am if I brush up against someone who is related to a person who has died from Covid19.

I understand people are terrified of the virus. I get it. But we are also being fed a very filtered version of what is actually going on. We can approach this thing, as you said, as if you cross paths with the brother of someone who died from Covid19, you may get the disease, die, be horribly crippled for life or you may, if you are very, very, very lucky survive unscathed.

Another way of looking at this same scenario is that you cross paths with
the brother of someone who died of Covid19, you get it, but for you it is more like a mild case of the flu, you develop antibodies and go on with your life. It is a matter of framing.

The news is feeding us the worst case scenarios, the worst of the worst.  And I understand for some people a brush up with Covid will end up as a worst case scenario, but for many, many, many other people it is simply not a disaster. Once all of the dust settles, widespread testing is available and testing for antibodies is available, this is all going to look very different. Lots of people have already had Covid19, survived and were not impacted in any great way

It is similar to women sharing horrific birth stories. MOST women have their babies and life goes on. For a small number it is a terrible experience, they die, the baby dies, their bodies are ruined, they can never have children again, etc. If we focus on the exceptions and not the rule, then of course, we think pregnancy is a death sentence.

If I am understanding correctly, the problem with this virus is how easily it is spread? By flattening the curve, we give the hospitals a chance to have a smaller flow of patients to deal with at one time in order to not crash the system. The goal was never to make sure no one gets the disease, but to prevent so many from being sick at one time.

By slowly opening up, letting people go back to doing SOME normal things, gauging how that is working out, possibly closing back down temporarily again, then opening up again, etc. we can keep that curve flattened, give the hospitals a chance to deal with a moderate load of patients and carry on.

Working vs. dying of Covid19, again, if you do not have a comfortable upper-middle class lifestyle, money in the bank and guaranteed work when this is all over, the world is a very different place. No job, no money, no food, no health insurance, no home, no car...the list goes on. I am not talking about sending your 80 year old grandma who has high blood pressure and diabetes out to work. I am talking about relatively healthy people who NEED to work in order to keep a roof over their heads and food on the table. Not everyone who gets this is going to die or end up crippled for life. The majority of people who get the disease survive and are fine. The horror stories are the exception. We are focused on the horror stories. In general, most relatively healthy people will be fine. When you hear someone say "Yea, but I know this guy who was super healthy, he got it and died!" you have to realize he was an exception. He was not the rule. We are focused on exceptions and we are missing that most people do not die or end up horribly crippled for life. I think we are going to find that many people have already had Covid19. 

Before anyone accuses me of being callous towards those do end up dying or end up horribly crippled for life, I am not saying that is okay. What I am saying is do what you can to protect those vulnerable people. Not everyone is in that vulnerable category. And if you are healthy and end up dead, you were the exception, not the rule. 

I am sorry my reply is so disordered. I can't scroll up easily to check my reply, then edit to make sure it is all hanging together!

Sweden has approached this whole thing very differently. They did not go into a severe lockdown as did most of the world. I don't know if their approach is better or not, but we'll see.

I am not saying we should and can go back to normal. That is going to have to be a slow and measured process. I am not saying completely lift the lockdown and let everyone run free all of a sudden.  I am not saying that! I am saying is that we need consider people's mental health, their physical needs, the economy and how to protect our vulnerable. 

I understand these are exceptional times. I understand the government can help, but that money has to come from somewhere and if people are not working, where are the taxes going to come from that will pay for that help? All of the programs and benefits a country provides are not really free. There is no free money. It is tax money that is funneled into those programs and benefits. If fewer people are working, there are fewer taxes being collected to pay to help those people who are not working. In the US, that is the only country I can address, that is where I am from, we are in trillions of dollars of debt already. We are broke as a joke. To put it in personal terms were are robbing Peter to pay Paul, we are paying off our credit cards by applying for and  using more credit cards. This is not sustainable over a long period of time! Our financial house is not in order and now we have a pandemic to deal with and people who may need help. Where is that money going to come from to help those people, especially if you are talking longterm? Can the government pay everyone 30K to 50K a year to get by? How long can the government do this? The government is broke and borrowing money just to run everyday. 

And I fully understand that for someone in a heavily populated urban areas, the idea of people being let out of lockdown is a completely different scenario, than for someone who lives in a small town or suburban area. We do not rub shoulder to shoulder in lesser populated areas on a daily basis. There is room here to social distance easily if people are aware and being careful. It is just not the same. A one size fits all lockdown isn't practical. Each area will have to assess what will work best for them. 

Again I apologize for my scattered reply. I am happy to continue discussing. I'll just need to break it down to a shorter reply to be able to keep track and scroll and edit more easily! 

.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hermes_lemming said:


> So Missouri is suing China over Covid 19
> The WH wants all the testing to wrap up by Fall despite the cdc director publicly declaring that the next wave this winter will be more deadly.
> Has the world gone mad?



I would take this news report with a grain of salt. Wait and see. Very frequently people are playing gotcha and taking things out of context. Also fall is long ways away. By then the decisions may change, because circumstances have changed. 



limom said:


> No, only a certain part of the population who does not believe in science.
> As far as reopening the economy, dead people can’t produce nor consume.How about we wait until we have established firm protocols?
> The fact that some look at people as completely expandable is disgusting. There are no other word, imo.
> Where is this sentiment coming from? Are we in such a dog eat dog environment in the USA?
> This is really just like when AIDS first started. Oh the homos die, who cares?
> The ****?



I think most people believe in science,  regardless of their political beliefs, but not everyone agrees on what the data means. It is okay for there to be discussion and disagreement on how to interpret data. 

You are right, dead people do not produce or consume, but what happens to people who cannot work and can't buy food? Not everyone has a healthy savings account set aside for times like these. 

No one is looking at people as being expendable to keep the economy running. The economy is essential to keep people fed, housed, clothed, etc. The economy serves the people. Without a healthy economy many people will be hurting. 

I think people are trying to consider the needs of the people by keeping the economy in order. If the economy crashes, we are ALL going to be in trouble, not just the poor people, but all of us. We will all be impacted on some level.

The only people saying such hateful things during the AIDs epidemic were not nice people. Yes, there were some people with that attitude, but they were the exception and not the rule. Most people were concerned, helpful and worked to make things better. Again if we focus on the bad, that is all we see, but if you look, there are always good people who are working to help.


----------



## jblended

@tinybutterfly I appreciate you taking the time to write a considered reply that covers so many important points. You've certainly given me a lot to think about.
Like I said earlier, I agree with much of what you've said, and whilst there are some points on which we disagree, I'm grateful to have someone offer a different outlook for me to consider so that I don't get sucked into catastrophic thinking.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ap.

tinybutterfly said:


> You are right, dead people do not produce or consume, but what happens to people who cannot work and can't buy food? Not everyone has a healthy savings account set aside for times like these.



That is what the government is supposed to be for -- to provide a social safety net.  Except the US government doesn't do that -- because "we" didn't want it to do that.  I don't see a lot of protests to open the economy in European countries where people don't have to worry about where the next paycheck is coming from or how they'll pay for medical bills. 

Instead in the US people are now weighing the worth of a few more dead old folks against their bank balance.


----------



## tinybutterfly

And it is absolutely okay to disagree with me on some points or all of my points! 

I may be wrong! I don't know. Like you, though, I always appreciate a different point of view to consider! 

Thank you again for being willing to have a civil discussion! 

And onto something more on topic I guess...I am getting ready to go to my butcher to pick up  meat I ordered. I had to call, place an order, they called me back when the order was ready, I will call them when I am ready to come get it, pay over the phone, call again when I arrive in their parking lot, they will bring my meat order out to my car and I assume place it in my trunk, which I will open from the inside. 

I love going inside to chat with the people who work at the butcher's! I will miss that! But for now, we all have to do things differently to keep each other as safe as possible.


----------



## Lilybarb

tinybutterfly said:


> First of all, thank you for being polite! I often see replies that are vitriolic and hateful and I very much appreciate your measured and civil tone!
> 
> I do understand what you are saying, but again,  what I am trying to say is that life is not without risk. I guess my point is life is risky. It is not so much HOW you may die, but that the potential for death is always with us, everyday in many forms. You are right, if I brush up against the brother of someone who has died in a car wreck, I am not at risk in the same way I am if I brush up against someone who is related to a person who has died from Covid19.
> 
> I understand people are terrified of the virus. I get it. But we are also being fed a very filtered version of what is actually going on. We can approach this thing, as you said, as if you cross paths with the brother of someone who died from Covid19, you may get the disease, die, be horribly crippled for life or you may, if you are very, very, very lucky survive unscathed.
> 
> Another way of looking at this same scenario is that you cross paths with
> the brother of someone who died of Covid19, you get it, but for you it is more like a mild case of the flu, you develop antibodies and go on with your life. It is a matter of framing.
> 
> The news is feeding us the worst case scenarios, the worst of the worst.  And I understand for some people a brush up with Covid will end up as a worst case scenario, but for many, many, many other people it is simply not a disaster. Once all of the dust settles, widespread testing is available and testing for antibodies is available, this is all going to look very different. Lots of people have already had Covid19, survived and were not impacted in any great way
> 
> It is similar to women sharing horrific birth stories. MOST women have their babies and life goes on. For a small number it is a terrible experience, they die, the baby dies, their bodies are ruined, they can never have children again, etc. If we focus on the exceptions and not the rule, then of course, we think pregnancy is a death sentence.
> 
> If I am understanding correctly, the problem with this virus is how easily it is spread? By flattening the curve, we give the hospitals a chance to have a smaller flow of patients to deal with at one time in order to not crash the system. The goal was never to make sure no one gets the disease, but to prevent so many from being sick at one time.
> 
> By slowly opening up, letting people go back to doing SOME normal things, gauging how that is working out, possibly closing back down temporarily again, then opening up again, etc. we can keep that curve flattened, give the hospitals a chance to deal with a moderate load of patients and carry on.
> 
> Working vs. dying of Covid19, again, if you do not have a comfortable upper-middle class lifestyle, money in the bank and guaranteed work when this is all over, the world is a very different place. No job, no money, no food, no health insurance, no home, no car...the list goes on. I am not talking about sending your 80 year old grandma who has high blood pressure and diabetes out to work. I am talking about relatively healthy people who NEED to work in order to keep a roof over their heads and food on the table. Not everyone who gets this is going to die or end up crippled for life. The majority of people who get the disease survive and are fine. The horror stories are the exception. We are focused on the horror stories. In general, most relatively healthy people will be fine. When you hear someone say "Yea, but I know this guy who was super healthy, he got it and died!" you have to realize he was an exception. He was not the rule. We are focused on exceptions and we are missing that most people do not die or end up horribly crippled for life. I think we are going to find that many people have already had Covid19.
> 
> Before anyone accuses me of being callous towards those do end up dying or end up horribly crippled for life, I am not saying that is okay. What I am saying is do what you can to protect those vulnerable people. Not everyone is in that vulnerable category. And if you are healthy and end up dead, you were the exception, not the rule.
> 
> I am sorry my reply is so disordered. I can't scroll up easily to check my reply, then edit to make sure it is all hanging together!
> 
> Sweden has approached this whole thing very differently. They did not go into a severe lockdown as did most of the world. I don't know if their approach is better or not, but we'll see.
> 
> I am not saying we should and can go back to normal. That is going to have to be a slow and measured process. I am not saying completely lift the lockdown and let everyone run free all of a sudden.  I am not saying that! I am saying is that we need consider people's mental health, their physical needs, the economy and how to protect our vulnerable.
> 
> I understand these are exceptional times. I understand the government can help, but that money has to come from somewhere and if people are not working, where are the taxes going to come from that will pay for that help? All of the programs and benefits a country provides are not really free. There is no free money. It is tax money that is funneled into those programs and benefits. If fewer people are working, there are fewer taxes being collected to pay to help those people who are not working. In the US, that is the only country I can address, that is where I am from, we are in trillions of dollars of debt already. We are broke as a joke. To put it in personal terms were are robbing Peter to pay Paul, we are paying off our credit cards by applying for and  using more credit cards. This is not sustainable over a long period of time! Our financial house is not in order and now we have a pandemic to deal with and people who may need help. Where is that money going to come from to help those people, especially if you are talking longterm? Can the government pay everyone 30K to 50K a year to get by? How long can the government do this? The government is broke and borrowing money just to run everyday.
> 
> And I fully understand that for someone in a heavily populated urban areas, the idea of people being let out of lockdown is a completely different scenario, than for someone who lives in a small town or suburban area. We do not rub shoulder to shoulder in lesser populated areas on a daily basis. There is room here to social distance easily if people are aware and being careful. It is just not the same. A one size fits all lockdown isn't practical. Each area will have to assess what will work best for them.
> 
> Again I apologize for my scattered reply. I am happy to continue discussing. I'll just need to break it down to a shorter reply to be able to keep track and scroll and edit more easily!
> 
> .


I love your posts @tinybutterfly. They are so kind, with so much thought behind them.
If I may (humbly) add a description in my mind...is that we are all weathering the same storm, but not in the same boat. The 80 year old living on social security may choose to stay home after the first phase of sheltering in place is lifted, even much later. That is their absolute right. The 26 yr old living from hand to mouth with 3 babies at home to feed may choose to go back to work. That is his absolute right. We shouldn't condemn either. When families are hit with a crisis, the family pulls together doing what we can to understand, comfort & uplift.
As a nation, as a world, we ARE adapting - there is no other choice. The way we do it (mean spiritedly or as a family) is left up to each of us.


----------



## tinybutterfly

@apeygrapey, I meant to quote you, but messed it up somehow!

"That is what the government is supposed to be for -- to provide a social safety net. Except the US government doesn't do that -- because "we" didn't want it to do that. I don't see a lot of protests to open the economy in European countries where people don't have to worry about where the next paycheck is coming from or how they'll pay for medical bills.

Instead in the US people are now weighing the worth of a few more dead old folks against their bank balance."

I guess I have always thought the government's job was to protect the people from foreign invaders, as in a war, and set some basic rules for people to follow, but otherwise to let people take care of themselves if they are able. There are exceptions, people who are unable, for whatever reason, to care for themselves, but most people are able. The government does take care of those who are unable to care for themselves here.

In southern Italy, there have been some break ins to grocery stores, because people are hungry and do not have money to feed themselves or their families.

I am guessing that if you cast a wide enough net when you read the news you will find there are some problems going on in Europe that the mainstream news is not addressing.

Here in the US it is more difficult to institute socialism. We are a huge country with a very diverse population, where as most European countries are much smaller and more homogenous in general.

I agree our healthcare system needs to be fixed.  I am not sure how that should be done, but it is not working well right now. As far as I know, if people get sick from Covid19, that is covered by the government here in the US. I know the hospitals are getting money for all of the Covid patients they treat. I worry that some, not all,  are over reporting cases just to get that money.

The old people can stay home. I am one of the old people. I plan to be as careful as I am able to be, without living in total fear.


----------



## southernbelle43

This was shared on Facebook by someone I don't know. It is the most reasoned, intelligent, non-judgmental and IMHO accurate thing I have read on Covid19.


----------



## Weekend shopper

I only go out if I really need to get something. Otherwise staying indoors.  I know two families that have loss a love one from the Coronavirus.


----------



## Swanky

Just a friendly and obvious reminder! We do not allow any political comments on tPF!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Swanky said:


> Just a friendly and obvious reminder! We do not allow any political comments on tPF!



Sorry, Swanky. Trying to keep things as vague and noninflammatory as possible. I’ll go back to talking about my upcoming trip to the butcher.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tinybutterfly said:


> First of all, thank you for being polite! I often see replies that are vitriolic and hateful and I very much appreciate your measured and civil tone!
> 
> I do understand what you are saying, but again,  what I am trying to say is that life is not without risk. I guess my point is life is risky. It is not so much HOW you may die, but that the potential for death is always with us, everyday in many forms. You are right, if I brush up against the brother of someone who has died in a car wreck, I am not at risk in the same way I am if I brush up against someone who is related to a person who has died from Covid19.
> 
> I understand people are terrified of the virus. I get it. But we are also being fed a very filtered version of what is actually going on. We can approach this thing, as you said, as if you cross paths with the brother of someone who died from Covid19, you may get the disease, die, be horribly crippled for life or you may, if you are very, very, very lucky survive unscathed.
> 
> Another way of looking at this same scenario is that you cross paths with
> the brother of someone who died of Covid19, you get it, but for you it is more like a mild case of the flu, you develop antibodies and go on with your life. It is a matter of framing.
> 
> The news is feeding us the worst case scenarios, the worst of the worst.  And I understand for some people a brush up with Covid will end up as a worst case scenario, but for many, many, many other people it is simply not a disaster. Once all of the dust settles, widespread testing is available and testing for antibodies is available, this is all going to look very different. Lots of people have already had Covid19, survived and were not impacted in any great way
> 
> It is similar to women sharing horrific birth stories. MOST women have their babies and life goes on. For a small number it is a terrible experience, they die, the baby dies, their bodies are ruined, they can never have children again, etc. If we focus on the exceptions and not the rule, then of course, we think pregnancy is a death sentence.
> 
> If I am understanding correctly, the problem with this virus is how easily it is spread? By flattening the curve, we give the hospitals a chance to have a smaller flow of patients to deal with at one time in order to not crash the system. The goal was never to make sure no one gets the disease, but to prevent so many from being sick at one time.
> 
> By slowly opening up, letting people go back to doing SOME normal things, gauging how that is working out, possibly closing back down temporarily again, then opening up again, etc. we can keep that curve flattened, give the hospitals a chance to deal with a moderate load of patients and carry on.
> 
> Working vs. dying of Covid19, again, if you do not have a comfortable upper-middle class lifestyle, money in the bank and guaranteed work when this is all over, the world is a very different place. No job, no money, no food, no health insurance, no home, no car...the list goes on. I am not talking about sending your 80 year old grandma who has high blood pressure and diabetes out to work. I am talking about relatively healthy people who NEED to work in order to keep a roof over their heads and food on the table. Not everyone who gets this is going to die or end up crippled for life. The majority of people who get the disease survive and are fine. The horror stories are the exception. We are focused on the horror stories. In general, most relatively healthy people will be fine. When you hear someone say "Yea, but I know this guy who was super healthy, he got it and died!" you have to realize he was an exception. He was not the rule. We are focused on exceptions and we are missing that most people do not die or end up horribly crippled for life. I think we are going to find that many people have already had Covid19.
> 
> Before anyone accuses me of being callous towards those do end up dying or end up horribly crippled for life, I am not saying that is okay. What I am saying is do what you can to protect those vulnerable people. Not everyone is in that vulnerable category. And if you are healthy and end up dead, you were the exception, not the rule.
> 
> I am sorry my reply is so disordered. I can't scroll up easily to check my reply, then edit to make sure it is all hanging together!
> 
> Sweden has approached this whole thing very differently. They did not go into a severe lockdown as did most of the world. I don't know if their approach is better or not, but we'll see.
> 
> I am not saying we should and can go back to normal. That is going to have to be a slow and measured process. I am not saying completely lift the lockdown and let everyone run free all of a sudden.  I am not saying that! I am saying is that we need consider people's mental health, their physical needs, the economy and how to protect our vulnerable.
> 
> I understand these are exceptional times. I understand the government can help, but that money has to come from somewhere and if people are not working, where are the taxes going to come from that will pay for that help? All of the programs and benefits a country provides are not really free. There is no free money. It is tax money that is funneled into those programs and benefits. If fewer people are working, there are fewer taxes being collected to pay to help those people who are not working. In the US, that is the only country I can address, that is where I am from, we are in trillions of dollars of debt already. We are broke as a joke. To put it in personal terms were are robbing Peter to pay Paul, we are paying off our credit cards by applying for and  using more credit cards. This is not sustainable over a long period of time! Our financial house is not in order and now we have a pandemic to deal with and people who may need help. Where is that money going to come from to help those people, especially if you are talking longterm? Can the government pay everyone 30K to 50K a year to get by? How long can the government do this? The government is broke and borrowing money just to run everyday.
> 
> And I fully understand that for someone in a heavily populated urban areas, the idea of people being let out of lockdown is a completely different scenario, than for someone who lives in a small town or suburban area. We do not rub shoulder to shoulder in lesser populated areas on a daily basis. There is room here to social distance easily if people are aware and being careful. It is just not the same. A one size fits all lockdown isn't practical. Each area will have to assess what will work best for them.
> 
> Again I apologize for my scattered reply. I am happy to continue discussing. I'll just need to break it down to a shorter reply to be able to keep track and scroll and edit more easily!
> 
> .



I TOTALLY understand what you are talking about.  I agree with you in theory.  But realistically,  I see many issues.

1. that life is not without risk. I guess my point is life is risky. It is not so much HOW you may die, but that the potential for death is always with us, everyday in many forms
We all die. This is a fact. However,  even banks and insurance companies try to reduce risks for their bottom line.  
So we definitely need to reduce the risks of contracting COVID-19. 
When risks are predictable and controllable,  it makes sense to take chances under these known conditions.  However,  with Corona, so much is uncertain. We simply don't know! 

2. By slowly opening up, letting people go back to doing SOME normal things
How slowly? Is it just trial and error? 
How are these normal things determined safely? Where are the numbers?

3. Another way of looking at this same scenario is that you cross paths with
the brother of someone who died of Covid19, you get it, but for you it is more like a mild case of the flu, you develop antibodies and go on with your life. It is a matter of framing.
This may not be true.  No one knows exactly how long or if at all the antibodies will protect the mildly or asymptomaticly infected person, let alone the people who had the full-blown COVID-19!
Plus these infected people are vectors who can spread to the healthy and the less healthy.

4. Yea, but I know this guy who was super healthy, he got it and died!" you have to realize he was an exception. He was not the rule.

Not everyone is in that vulnerable category. And if you are healthy and end up dead, you were the exception, not the rule.
This is what is so scary.  It's like lottery. Who gets ill and who doesn't? 
And with the info about cytokine storm,  which is a dangerous overreaction of the immune system of perfectly healthy young  people, how can healthy people stay safe? Too many unknowns. 

5. We do not rub shoulder to shoulder in lesser populated areas on a daily basis. There is room here to social distance easily if people are aware and being careful
This is another unknown risk factor. 
How do we know if enough people are aware and careful? Is there accountability? Who is watching these behaviors?
I have seen MORE people not following the social distancing guidelines than following them. 
Still, I do agree that the economy in general needs to improve,  but at what cost?
What is a good cost?


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle43 said:


> This was shared on Facebook by someone I don't know. It is the most reasoned, intelligent, non-judgmental and IMHO accurate thing I have read on Covid19.
> View attachment 4714955
> View attachment 4714956


Oh I am So Glad you posted this! I read it last night & unsuccessfully tried to find it again today - am so happy you did!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> I TOTALLY understand what you are talking about.  I agree with you in theory.  But realistically,  I see many issues.
> 
> 1. that life is not without risk. I guess my point is life is risky. It is not so much HOW you may die, but that the potential for death is always with us, everyday in many forms
> We all die. This is a fact. However,  even banks and insurance companies try to reduce risks for their bottom line.
> So we definitely need to reduce the risks of contracting COVID-19.
> When risks are predictable and controllable,  it makes sense to take chances under these known conditions.  However,  with Corona, so much is uncertain. We simply don't know!
> 
> 2. By slowly opening up, letting people go back to doing SOME normal things
> How slowly? Is it just trial and error?
> How are these normal things determined safely? Where are the numbers?
> 
> 3. Another way of looking at this same scenario is that you cross paths with
> the brother of someone who died of Covid19, you get it, but for you it is more like a mild case of the flu, you develop antibodies and go on with your life. It is a matter of framing.
> This may not be true.  No one knows exactly how long or if at all the antibodies will protect the mildly or asymptomaticly infected person, let alone the people who had the full-blown COVID-19!
> Plus these infected people are vectors who can spread to the healthy and the less healthy.
> 
> 4. Yea, but I know this guy who was super healthy, he got it and died!" you have to realize he was an exception. He was not the rule.
> 
> Not everyone is in that vulnerable category. And if you are healthy and end up dead, you were the exception, not the rule.
> This is what is so scary.  It's like lottery. Who gets ill and who doesn't?
> And with the info about cytokine storm,  which is a dangerous overreaction of the immune system of perfectly healthy young  people, how can healthy people stay safe? Too many unknowns.
> 
> 5. We do not rub shoulder to shoulder in lesser populated areas on a daily basis. There is room here to social distance easily if people are aware and being careful
> This is another unknown risk factor.
> How do we know if enough people are aware and careful? Is there accountability? Who is watching these behaviors?
> I have seen MORE people not following the social distancing guidelines than following them.
> Still, I do agree that the economy in general needs to improve,  but at what cost?
> What is a good cost?



I agree with you that there are a lot of  unknowns in this situation. It is scary. 

Yes, at first it will be trial and error unfortunately. We may open up slightly, only to realize we need to close back down. I don't know. We all need to be a bit flexible and open to being in flux for awhile. 

Cytokine storms are unusual I am thinking? Really terrible for the person who has to go through something like this, but not a common reaction? I am not sure what percentage of people experience something like this. 

I do know that most medications we take have a risk factor. A small percentage of people experience unusual and harmful side effects. I have been one of those people on a few occasions. Not pleasant. Fortunately my reactions were not deadly. I won't ever take those medications again, but they are still available to people who do not experience odd side effects. 

I guess one of the hardest things about Covid19 is it is new and we have not been exposed to this particular strain before, so right now we don't know exactly how we will all react when exposed. We don't know yet how much protection antibodies will give us. We are waiting to see if it mutates into something harsher or more mild. We just don't know. 

I do understand all of your concerns, though. You bring up legitimate questions.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lilybarb said:


> Oh I am So Glad you posted this! I read it last night & unsuccessfully tried to find it again today - am so happy you did!


I do not know this person but I sent her a private message thanking her for posting it.  I hope it gets shared a LOT.


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle43 said:


> I do not know this person but I sent her a private message thanking her for posting it.  I hope it gets shared a LOT.


Me too!   Nice of you to send her a post.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> This link shows how fast it's spreading per state:
> https://rt.live/
> 
> It tracks the effective reproduction rate (Rt) of the novel coronavirus. Rt is similar to the basic reproduction number (R0), but Rt is adjusted to give a more real-time estimate of how fast a disease is spreading through the population.
> 
> Tracking Rt over time in each state, it is possible to see the effects of actions, such as sheltering in place, taken by the local, state and federal government, and whether those steps are working.


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> Thanks for posting.


And hermes_lemming AND everyone. In case you haven't read at least one warning - there have been multiple - seems hackers have attached malware/viruses to some of these live maps so be careful.
Here's one warning:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomas...for-these-risky-covid-19-websites-and-emails/


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> And hermes_lemming AND everyone. In case you haven't read at least one warning - there have been multiple - seems hackers have attached malware/viruses to some of these live maps so be careful.
> Here's one warning:
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomas...for-these-risky-covid-19-websites-and-emails/


Thank you


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you


Most welcome! Forbes has reported 40k bogus covid related websites including the maps.
My phone came with weather.com on it & they have placed a very good & user friendly map on their website if you're interested.


----------



## rose60610

NYC mayor just announced this 4th of July Macy's fireworks display will happen.


----------



## Lilybarb

rose60610 said:


> NYC mayor just announced this 4th of July Macy's fireworks display will happen.


Tho I've never visited, I am proud New York is in my USA. That is One Tough city. (9/11)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I'm so confused!!  I've been reading other posts outside this Thread & they state that the US will open on May 1st? (lifting Some restrictions in just a few days!) So no more lockdown? Is that correct?

While I'm still stuck in Australia on lockdown & NO NEWS of any restrictions lifting anytime soon!!!!


----------



## bellarusa

This remains the best explanation to answer the question: "what's next".  As long as we see that the Hammer works, we can slowly move into the Dance, and accepting that we may need to rinse and repeat the process a few rounds.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Image source: https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-the-hammer-and-the-dance-be9337092b56


----------



## mzbaglady1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so confused!!  I've been reading other posts outside this Thread & they state that the US will open on May 1st? (lifting Some restrictions in just a few days!) So no more lockdown? Is that correct?
> 
> While I'm still stuck in Australia on lockdown & NO NEWS of any restrictions lifting anytime soon!!!!


Some states are opening this Friday for the U.S. Not the hot zone states.


----------



## ap.

A moderator deleted my post quoting George Washington's letter that speaks directly to balancing the divergent interests and shared sacrifice as political.  George Washington is too political nowadays, apparently.

*...Individuals entering into society, must give up a share of liberty to preserve the rest. The magnitude of the sacrifice must depend as well on situation and circumstance, as on the object to be obtained. It is at all times difficult to draw with precision the line between those rights which must be surrendered, and those which may be reserved...
*​I quit.


----------



## mzbaglady1

apey_grapey said:


> A moderator deleted my post quoting George Washington's letter that speaks directly to balancing the divergent interests and shared sacrifice as political.  George Washington is too political nowadays, apparently.
> 
> *...Individuals entering into society, must give up a share of liberty to preserve the rest. The magnitude of the sacrifice must depend as well on situation and circumstance, as on the object to be obtained. It is at all times difficult to draw with precision the line between those rights which must be surrendered, and those which may be reserved...*​


I saw your post and I was going to tag you laughing that maybe your whole post will be deleted.


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so confused!!  I've been reading other posts outside this Thread & they state that the US will open on May 1st? (lifting Some restrictions in just a few days!) So no more lockdown? Is that correct?
> 
> While I'm still stuck in Australia on lockdown & NO NEWS of any restrictions lifting anytime soon!!!!


The opening up is supposed to be gradual beginning with those states and places that have a low incidence and are not as mass transit oriented (like New York City).


----------



## hermes_lemming

southernbelle43 said:


> The opening up is supposed to be gradual beginning with those states and places that have a low incidence and are not as mass transit oriented (like New York City).


Yup like a two week decrease in cases etc.


----------



## nycmamaofone

rose60610 said:


> NYC mayor just announced this 4th of July Macy's fireworks display will happen.



Honestly this is so idiotic of him. Instead of focusing on fighting this virus, he’s concerned about parades and fireworks displays. WTF. 
P.S. I am a New Yorker. He got flayed on Twitter.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lilybarb said:


> I love your posts @tinybutterfly. They are so kind, with so much thought behind them.
> If I may (humbly) add a description in my mind...is that we are all weathering the same storm, but not in the same boat. The 80 year old living on social security may choose to stay home after the first phase of sheltering in place is lifted, even much later. That is their absolute right. The 26 yr old living from hand to mouth with 3 babies at home to feed may choose to go back to work. That is his absolute right. We shouldn't condemn either. When families are hit with a crisis, the family pulls together doing what we can to understand, comfort & uplift.
> As a nation, as a world, we ARE adapting - there is no other choice. The way we do it (mean spiritedly or as a family) is left up to each of us.



Thank you! And what a great way to describe what we are all going through! 



Lilybarb said:


> Most welcome! Forbes has reported 40k bogus covid related websites including the maps.
> My phone came with weather.com on it & they have placed a very good & user friendly map on their website if you're interested.



This is what I look at, the Weather.com app on my phone 




lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so confused!!  I've been reading other posts outside this Thread & they state that the US will open on May 1st? (lifting Some restrictions in just a few days!) So no more lockdown? Is that correct?
> While I'm still stuck in Australia on lockdown & NO NEWS of and restrictions lifting anytime soon!!!!



Some states will open May 1st, some states will open this Friday, some states are waiting until later in the summer. Each governor is responsible to decide what will work best for their state. 

At the butcher if you wanted to go inside, you were allowed. It is a small space, so I chose to have them bring my order out and put in my trunk. I waved and waved at the girl who brought my order out, turned around and smiled at her and briefly chatted.  I drive an SUV, so my hatch/trunk area is far away from the driver's seat. I was so happy to just say hi! 

Got it all home, put it in the downstairs refrigerator, threw away the plastic bags it all came in, did the hand washing,  and will let the packages sit in the fridge a couple of days, then sort it out and put some in freezer. Actually most of it will end up in the freezer, but we need to rearrange the freezer. All of this weirdness is how Covid19 is affecting my life. lol. 

I drove around a bit just to see how much traffic there was out there, see how full the parking lots were. Less than a normal day, but not dead. People are still out, just not as many people. Maybe a third of the normal amount are out and about running errands, going to work at essential jobs and whatever. 

Home now and back to doing laundry. Dinner is in the crockpot.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

mzbaglady1 said:


> Some states are opening this Friday for the U.S. Not the hot zone states.





southernbelle43 said:


> The opening up is supposed to be gradual beginning with those states and places that have a low incidence and are not as mass transit oriented (like New York City).



Thank you both!!  So they are opening up everything in those states? 

Why can't we do it here!!! Bahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## whateve

Many green solutions are at odds with preventing infection. I wonder how this is going to affect the world in the future. Mass transit is good for the environment but makes people more vulnerable. California outlawed disposable plastic bags in favor of reusable bags but now you can't bring your reusable bags into stores for risk of carrying infection.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you both!!  So they are opening up everything in those states?
> 
> Why can't we do it here!!! Bahhhhhh!!!!


I don't think all states are opening everything up at once. Some types of businesses are opening up sooner than others. It is up to each state to set the guidelines and dates.


----------



## mzbaglady1

southernbelle43 said:


> The opening up is supposed to be gradual beginning with those states and places that have a low incidence and are not as mass transit oriented (like New York City).


But those same states are behind testing individuals for the virus. Not much social distance at a tattoo parlor or hair salon. Frightening not knowing who could be asymptomatic.


----------



## tinybutterfly

mzbaglady1 said:


> But those same states are behind testing individuals for the virus. Not much social distance at a tattoo parlor or hair salon. Frightening not knowing who could be asymptomatic.



I think they are opening restaurants, churches,  maybe gyms, etc. places where you can, with some thought, space people out. I doubt tattoo parlors and hair salons will be first on the list of businesses to open, too much personal contact in those places. 

I am not sure where you heard the states that are opening are behind on testing for the virus. I had not heard that. No state has enough tests to test everyone, only the people who are very sick and need to be in the hospital or people who are wealthy and connected can get tested in most places. 

I, being a mere peasant, have not been tested. LOL!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> Many green solutions are at odds with preventing infection. I wonder how this is going to affect the world in the future. Mass transit is good for the environment but makes people more vulnerable. California outlawed disposable plastic bags in favor of reusable bags but now you can't bring your reusable bags into stores for risk of carrying infection.



This makes no sense to me!! They did the exact same thing here, no more plastic bags - BUT, you have to pay for reusable plastic bags?????

Due to the dam Virus - When we go grocery shopping here, you have to bag your own items, no going through a checkout & waiting for the Checkout SA to bag it for you. I got stuck behind someone last week because they waited until everything had scanned BEFORE they started to bag their dam groceries!! I've got frozen food in my trolley & it will defrost before I can get it home!!!!! The SA gave me a look like "I know?" because I was giving them dagger looks.  Yes, there was two of them & one didn't even bag anything, left it to the other person!!

End rant!


----------



## limom

nycmamaofone said:


> Honestly this is so idiotic of him. Instead of focusing on fighting this virus, he’s concerned about parades and fireworks displays. WTF.
> P.S. I am a New Yorker. He got flayed on Twitter.


Surprised that Cuomo did not shut it down in his 11:30 AM daily briefing.
How can you have the fireworks and not expect people to get on the bridge to watch the fireworks?
Not everybody has a view from Gracie Mansion!


whateve said:


> I don't think all states are opening everything up at once. Some types of businesses are opening up sooner than others. It is up to each state to set the guidelines and dates.


How can you stop people from traveling from the hot zone to the South?
Here in the New York market, Ocean City, Md has a commercial we miss you but please stay home.
I hope that I am wrong but can’t imagine the gyms, hair salons and the like to open for quite a while in New York State...


----------



## mzbaglady1

tinybutterfly said:


> I think they are opening restaurants, churches,  maybe gyms, etc. places where you can, with some thought, space people out. I doubt tattoo parlors and hair salons will be first on the list of businesses to open, too much personal contact in those places.
> 
> I am not sure where you heard the states that are opening are behind on testing for the virus. I had not heard that. No state has enough tests to test everyone, only the people who are very sick and need to be in the hospital or people who are wealthy and connected can get tested in most places.
> 
> I, being a mere peasant, have not been tested. LOL!


Georgia. Google and you will see what has been debated.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so confused!!  I've been reading other posts outside this Thread & they state that the US will open on May 1st? (lifting Some restrictions in just a few days!) So no more lockdown? Is that correct?
> 
> While I'm still stuck in Australia on lockdown & NO NEWS of any restrictions lifting anytime soon!!!!



the US as a whole isn’t opening. Opening is up to the Governor of each state, Certain states have decided to open within the next couple of weeks. From there, mayors of cities in some of those states can decide what, when and how is best for there respective cities (as long as the governor doesn’t mandate it but our Gov wouldn’t do that). Everything all at once won’t just open in most all of these areas. There’s still gradual and careful openings. For example, my state is opening May 1 but the restaurants say they may not be ready and will do soft openings, ie seating only outside and not at every table. Hair salons have decided to wait a few weeks past that and may only allow 4-5 clients at one time with no waiting areas inside the salon.  They’re still deciding what’s best for their industry here. The governor has asked that the mayors of the large metro areas in our state not open yet. However, the news just says our state is opening May 1. Its not a completely accurate statement. There’s a lot more to it than that. This is similar for the states around me as well. Some things you read or hear make it sound like the doors are open and everything will be back to normal May 1. It basically means (at least for my state and those around me) that they are starting the process May 1 and treading carefully. We’ve also been asked to not have gatherings of more than 10 people for the time being. I highly doubt we’ll have sports or entertainment gatherings for many months yet, if that. We also have lots of testing available around the state for the last 10 days.  Anyone who wants to get tested can now get tested in my state.


----------



## Lilybarb

nycmamaofone said:


> Honestly this is so idiotic of him. Instead of focusing on fighting this virus, he’s concerned about parades and fireworks displays. WTF.
> P.S. I am a New Yorker. He got flayed on Twitter.


Sorry to hear that. Everyone needs something to look forward to....even if it's just fireworks.


----------



## Lilybarb

mzbaglady1 said:


> Georgia. Google and you will see what has been debated.


I'm here.


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> Sorry to hear that. Everyone needs something to look forward to....even if it's just fireworks.


He is an azz. There are only few places in NYC where you can see the fireworks. Are people supposed to gather on the bridges to view the fireworks?
You have to be a New Yorker to get the haterade.


----------



## Lilybarb

mzbaglady1 said:


> But those same states are behind testing individuals for the virus. Not much social distance at a tattoo parlor or hair salon. Frightening not knowing who could be asymptomatic.


True not much social distance but they can control the number of people inside, plus other precautionary measures. Spoke with my hairdresser yesterday & although the owner is opening the shop not all stylists will start all at one time - it's left up to each one. They will also be controlling number inside, with each client calling from the parking lot prior to entry. Clients will wear masks, hairdressers masks & gloves.
I can understand why these businesses are first to step out - noncorporate, living on commission, tips.


----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


> He is an azz. There are only few places in NYC where you can see the fireworks. Are people supposed to gather on the bridges to view the fireworks?
> You have to be a New Yorker to get the haterade.


I see. 
Was trying to look on the positive.


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> I see.
> Was trying to look on the positive.


No biggie.


----------



## vilette21c

I read the previous posts and I have to say the biggest problem here in our country right now is the lack of leadership. Each governor on his own even looking for medical supplies. Kinda crazy but it is what it is now.  If we all had the lockdown at the same time, then we would all have peaked at the same time. But instead, some states will open while the state beside it is reaching its peak. Meanwhile people are free to cross border states. A good example of this is Florida and Georgia.

Opening the states when they are no safety measures in place yet? States should have already made masks mandatory in public. It takes a while before habits are formed. If masks were mandatory on Thursday and the state opens on Friday then it will be a disaster. I, myself, even forget to put a mask on once and a while.

I understand people wanting to go back to work to feed their families etc but this goes beyond the individual person. Do we know what we ask of others---of our doctors, nurses, police officers? Do they have a choice on refusing you when you get sick when they feel their lives threatened? This is why I think the governors should really seek the medical community in reopening states. No use of reopening the state when there is still a shortage of PPEs and your medical personnel are still exhausted from the week prior. It would be nice to give them a break and not have to reopen as soon as the curve is flattened.


----------



## Tuned83

I get the feeling in the UK there is just confusion and continued unpreparedness. The advice from the govt is wishy washy. Ppl on the frontline don't have the correct PPE. Our daily numbers despite being absolutely horrendous are apparently still being under reported. And to be honest not many see a way out of this lockdown....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lilybarb said:


> I see.
> Was trying to look on the positive.



No worries. Macy’s has also laid off thousands of its workers, so many NYers are hungry and dying, and the idea of an expensive fireworks display sounds very tone deaf. In NYC we’re in the thick of it and suffering. I think that’s why so many of us were upset by the news.


----------



## Lilybarb

nycmamaofone said:


> No worries. Macy’s has also laid off thousands of its workers, so many NYers are hungry and dying, and the idea of an expensive fireworks display sounds very tone deaf. In NYC we’re in the thick of it and suffering. I think that’s why so many of us were upset by the news.


Thanks - totally understandable.


----------



## melissatrv

My biggest change has been fear of losing my job.  I am single and live by myself...so it is a real concern with no second family income.  I have nightmares about it and wake up in a sweat.   I probably work 70 hours a week now...really stepping up my game to demonstrate the "organizational value" of my role.


----------



## vilette21c

NPR article. 
"With some of the state's businesses planning to start up again this weekend, the Georgia Department of Labor is telling workers that if the quit out of concern for their health, they may not get unemployment benefits."


----------



## pixiejenna

The Mayer of Vegas wants to open up and offer up her residents as a covid control group. I feel like it’s a onion story except it’s true.


----------



## pixiejenna

Also my fear of my cats getting it after the zoo had confirmed cases is valid. Two cats in NYC have it. Basically don’t let anyone outside of who lives with you pet your cats, and avoid petting feral cats .


----------



## hermes_lemming

melissatrv said:


> My biggest change has been fear of losing my job.  I am single and live by myself...so it is a real concern with no second family income.  I have nightmares about it and wake up in a sweat.   I probably work 70 hours a week now...really stepping up my game to demonstrate the "organizational value" of my role.


Same...

On a different note, guess who is throwing a mini house party with several random young men? I'll give you a hint: she lives right above me. I only know because these men rang my door and wanted to wait in the shared entry way. Nope.

And no more TP in the future. Idgaf what she is offering for trade.  Ive also muted her profile indefinitely.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> On a different note, guess who is throwing a mini house party with several random young men? I'll give you a hint: she lives right above me. I only know because these men rang my door and wanted to wait in the shared entry way. Nope.


I would not usually resort to something like this, but since she really is being completely inconsiderate of the high-risk people around her, would you consider calling the police? If social gatherings are not permitted in your area, then the police would break up the party and likely give her a fine. That may be the only way she stops this behaviour.
I cannot imagine that this girl is knowingly risking/harming her vulnerable neighbours in this way.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tuned83 said:


> I get the feeling in the UK there is just confusion and continued unpreparedness. The advice from the govt is wishy washy. Ppl on the frontline don't have the correct PPE. Our daily numbers despite being absolutely horrendous are apparently still being under reported. And to be honest not many see a way out of this lockdown....


we are in a mess - they acted too late and still don't have an effective lockdown like elsewhere in Europe there was no.point doing it the way they have people are out and about every.day! Our death toll is probably already the highest in Europe - a few weeks ago we.were horrified when elderly care home residents in Spain were left to die in their beds but the toll here is far worse and not being recorded. Our hospitals were full of elderly people in Jan to march as they always are as the social care system is creaking at the seams- in March those elderly were dumped.into care homes to.clear hospital beds.for Co vid19 patients with no testing - the care homes they returned to are full of very sick old people who are now dying in huge numbers - we need them to do something about it - take the ones not affected into one of those nightingale hospitals and shield them!!!


----------



## inverved

Where I live, we are getting closer and closer to eradicating the pandemic. 

In a country of 25 million, we only have just over 1,500 active cases. Earlier this week, it was around 2,500 active cases!




There have been warnings of a second wave, just like what happened to Singapore, but as long as we maintain our current lifestyle, we will get through this. 

I don't want to celebrate too early, but the next few weeks and months will be interesting to watch.


----------



## PewPew

I’m not sure if this is genuinely amusing, or if I just find it hilarious out of exhaustion— on my neighborhood chat, an awesome nurse & friend was expressing frustration at how hospitals still don’t have enough Covid tests to give to everyone they’d like. 

Then someone quipped, “unless you’re a celebrity. Joe Rogan tests himself daily.” 

My instagram influencer/model neighbor posts in ALL CAPS, “That’s only CA. Celebs can’t get them here!! BF & I have been trying for weeks!”

The nurse wrote back, “I don’t know (or care) who you are. If you show up with a “do you know who I am?!” attitude during a pandemic, you’re likely to get a psych eval.


----------



## nycmamaofone

pixiejenna said:


> The Mayer of Vegas wants to open up and offer up her residents as a covid control group. I feel like it’s a onion story except it’s true.



I saw her interview with Anderson Cooper. Oy vey.


----------



## Lilybarb

melissatrv said:


> My biggest change has been fear of losing my job.  I am single and live by myself...so it is a real concern with no second family income.  I have nightmares about it and wake up in a sweat.   I probably work 70 hours a week now...really stepping up my game to demonstrate the "organizational value" of my role.


@melissatrv, I am truly sorry that this stress has instilled so much fear in your life - that it is affecting you physically. Have been there. After 9/11 I was so scared of being laid off I lived for several weeks breaking out in hives on my neck & chest. Turned out well - with a better job & higher pay. I am sending you a strong hope of  peace of mind - you are employed, you have your job & you're doing your best. Hang in there dear, & may your dreams become more peaceful.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I would not usually resort to something like this, but since she really is being completely inconsiderate of the high-risk people around her, would you consider calling the police? If social gatherings are not permitted in your area, then the police would break up the party and likely give her a fine. That may be the only way she stops this behaviour.
> I cannot imagine that this girl is knowingly risking/harming her vulnerable neighbours in this way.


Its not like frat/sorority party with folks spilling out on the street. For sure someone, one of us, would call the police. This was a handful of young men plus her. Last night I just gave up and went to bed early. However before passing out, I did alert my next door neighbor and she's equally frustrated. If this stupidity continues, I'm just going to email the owner of the building. This is ludicrous.


----------



## hermes_lemming

melissatrv said:


> My biggest change has been fear of losing my job.  I am single and live by myself...so it is a real concern with no second family income.  I have nightmares about it and wake up in a sweat.   I probably work 70 hours a week now...really stepping up my game to demonstrate the "organizational value" of my role.


Now that I've washed my hands of the other problem, I can reply more thoughtfully. 

I get where you are coming from and completely understand.  I have ptsd fr my last job which didn't work out despite the 80 hr work weeks. So nowadays I literally cannot sleep if I have a group presentation the next day because my nerves are so shattered..

My advice to you is pls be kind to yourself.  Our energy levels are finite. You cant burn yourself down to the ground. Im certain your new company realizes your value. And I totally get the vulnerability of being single and no backup plan. But you will get through this. You just need to take it one day at a time and also remember to decompress. *big hugs*


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> He is an azz. There are only few places in NYC where you can see the fireworks. Are people supposed to gather on the bridges to view the fireworks?
> You have to be a New Yorker to get the haterade.



Firework money could be going to help out struggling small businesses, buying more PPE, providing meals, etc... and how are people supposed to social distance while watching them?

I keep reading praise for how he's handled the pandemic but I beg to differ. And yesterday he threw shade at CA drivers alleging that we stop in the middle of intersections and randomly when not necessary and I was like.. WUT. Do you not know that we have something called the California stop???!


----------



## rutabaga

hermes_lemming said:


> Its not like frat/sorority party with folks spilling out on the street. For sure someone, one of us, would call the police. This was a handful of young men plus her. Last night I just gave up and went to bed early. However before passing out, I did alert my next door neighbor and she's equally frustrated. If this stupidity continues, I'm just going to email the owner of the building. This is ludicrous.



Hopefully it's truly a party and you're not hearing.... animal noises.


----------



## hermes_lemming

i*bella said:


> Hopefully it's truly a party and you're not hearing.... animal noises.


No I met the crew at the front door remember?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

melissatrv said:


> My biggest change has been fear of losing my job.  I am single and live by myself...so it is a real concern with no second family income.  I have nightmares about it and wake up in a sweat.   I probably work 70 hours a week now...really stepping up my game to demonstrate the "organizational value" of my role.


I'm in the same position and this is my biggest fear as well. But I've survived layoffs before and I'm sure I can survive again. I'm doing the same as you, working as much as I can and saving every penny.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just when some states are relaxing the Corona guidelines,  there's info that young people who were asymptomatic or had mild symptoms may be having strokes.
https://www.foxnews.com/science/coronavirus-may-cause-strokes-in-younger-patients-report

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/22/health/strokes-coronavirus-young-adults/index.html


----------



## mzbaglady1

nycmamaofone said:


> I saw her interview with Anderson Cooper. Oy vey.


Then I know you was laughing hysterically.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Then I know you was laughing hysterically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715596


I mean gambling is gambling right?
Whether one gambles life away or gambles money away....I guess for the mayor,  it's the same thing. 
But I didn't know that Cooper had done that!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> I mean gambling is gambling right?
> Whether one gambles life away or gambles money away....I guess for the mayor,  it's the same thing.
> But I didn't know that Cooper had done that!


But the lottery numbers are down tremendously. People are not even buying Powerball, Mega millions or local lottery tickets. Millions of people filed for unemployment benefits. Casino's are probably not a priority for a lot of people.


----------



## canto bight

Sunshine mama said:


> Just when some states are relaxing the Corona guidelines,  there's info that young people who were asymptomatic or had mild symptoms may be having strokes.
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/coronavirus-may-cause-strokes-in-younger-patients-report
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/22/health/strokes-coronavirus-young-adults/index.html



It's funny because every time I start to feel a little more hopeful, we learn something really disturbing like this.  Vigilance will be very important as some areas begin to reopen.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> Firework money could be going to help out struggling small businesses, buying more PPE, providing meals, etc... and how are people supposed to social distance while watching them?
> 
> I keep reading praise for how he's handled the pandemic but I beg to differ. And yesterday he threw shade at CA drivers alleging that we stop in the middle of intersections and randomly when not necessary and I was like.. WUT. Do you not know that we have something called the California stop???!


We used to call it the Hollywood stop. I think he must have been confusing us with another state. In Texas, they stop on onramps before getting on the freeway, making it very hard to merge since they aren't up to speed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

no_1_diva said:


> Where I live, we are getting closer and closer to eradicating the pandemic.
> 
> In a country of 25 million, we only have just over 1,500 active cases. Earlier this week, it was around 2,500 active cases!
> 
> View attachment 4715363
> 
> 
> There have been warnings of a second wave, just like what happened to Singapore, but as long as we maintain our current lifestyle, we will get through this.
> 
> I don't want to celebrate too early, but the next few weeks and months will be interesting to watch.



Australia has the lowest death toll compared to other Countries that have the Virus.

Yet, we also have the strictest Social Distancing rules here & what really gets me is: WHY can't they lift some of these restrictions???? People are still queuing overnight to try & get unemployment benefits, people losing theirs cars, no money to buy food, being kicked out of rental homes or just plain losing their homes because they can't pay the mortgage.

Just lift some dam restrictions, so they can go back to work or get a job, so there aren't thousands & thousand's who have to suffer!!

Lastly: You can get your hair done - But the appointment must be no longer then Half an hour. So many salons have just closed anyway. I'm not sure how many people are allowed in the salon at one time (I'm guessing maybe 2 people?). So basically, just a Cut or Trim or a blow wave, that's it. SMH.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> We used to call it the Hollywood stop. I think he must have been confusing us with another state. In Texas, they *stop on onramps before getting on the freeway*, making it very hard to merge since they aren't up to speed.


@whateve, I have a friend who moved some years back from a small Florida town to here in Atlanta. The first time he tried to merge on to the expressway downtown he was so terrified of the speed of traffic that he did just what you described - he stopped at the end of the ramp. Unfortunately the driver behind him did not.  
(No injuries)


----------



## nycmamaofone

mzbaglady1 said:


> Then I know you was laughing hysterically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715596



Yup. It was a train wreck.


----------



## melissatrv

Lilybarb said:


> @melissatrv, I am truly sorry that this stress has instilled so much fear in your life - that it is affecting you physically. Have been there. After 9/11 I was so scared of being laid off I lived for several weeks breaking out in hives on my neck & chest. Turned out well - with a better job & higher pay. I am sending you a strong hope of  peace of mind - you are employed, you have your job & you're doing your best. Hang in there dear, & may your dreams become more peaceful.



Thanks so much!  I have been with this job a year. And I really like it.  Prior to that I was out of work for 18 months.  Wiped out my savings, sold bags, had to obtain "low income" assistance to pay bills, and was thisclose to losing my house.  Was just starting to get back on my feet so this has thrown me.  I appreciate your kind thoughts and words.


----------



## mzbaglady1

nycmamaofone said:


> Yup. It was a train wreck.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> @whateve, I have a friend who moved some years back from a small Florida town to here in Atlanta. The first time he tried to merge on to the expressway downtown he was so terrified of the speed of traffic that he did just what you described - he stopped at the end of the ramp. Unfortunately the driver behind him did not.
> (No injuries)


Yikes! The first time someone stopped on the onramp in front of me, I almost ran into him. Usually by that time, you are already looking at the freeway traffic trying to gauge where you are going to merge in so you aren't looking in front of you.

Another thing I saw in Texas was people getting off the freeway by driving up the grass rather than waiting until they reached the offramp.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> Yikes! The first time someone stopped on the onramp in front of me, I almost ran into him. Usually by that time, you are already looking at the freeway traffic trying to gauge where you are going to merge in so you aren't looking in front of you.
> 
> Another thing I saw in Texas was people getting off the freeway by driving up the grass rather than waiting until they reached the offramp.


Getting off on the grass - AND backing up down the emergency lane to get to the closest exit if it's behind you - are quite common here during the rush hours. Have to maintain nerves of steel.


----------



## Lilybarb

melissatrv said:


> Thanks so much!  I have been with this job a year. And I really like it.  Prior to that I was out of work for 18 months.  Wiped out my savings, sold bags, had to obtain "low income" assistance to pay bills, and was thisclose to losing my house.  Was just starting to get back on my feet so this has thrown me.  I appreciate your kind thoughts and words.


Thank you @melissatrv for sharing.
You obviously are very resourceful  - that's  wonderful ' - tho very sorry it wiped out your savings. Worry is so difficult to shake isn't it - but accomplishes nothing. Please try not to worry yourself sick - & maybe think about something ANYTHING that makes you happy every night before bed so you can rest better.


----------



## arnott

Outside my Local Safeway.   Notice how the windows are decorated!


----------



## bisousx

Is anyone else having difficulty sleeping?


----------



## hermes_lemming

bisousx said:


> Is anyone else having difficulty sleeping?


Yep. I wake up now 4 am every morning, 2 hrs before necessary and fall asleep in spurts prior. But it's how I'm wired. I usually can't sleep when something is bugging me so this seems to be an eternal struggle these days.

Whats worse is that I find myself only washing my face in the morning cuz ill miss the evening shift thanks to the erratic sleep schedule.

I'm also supposed to take my meds at night but since my sleeping is now all over the place, that dosing schedule is erratic too.

But nevertheless I realize how blessed I am. I am healthy.  I have a place to stay. I have food in the kitchen. And I have the means to pay my bills.

I can't sleep cuz I worry about everything.  If my job will still be around. Will they allow me to WFH throughout the duration of this epidemic.  I actually also worry about the newly unemployed because I've been there. Heck I think I've been unemployed more than I've been employed.  And it really really sux. I worry about society as a whole once things become more grim. What's going to happen then? Riots? Home break-ins? Folks are already stealing home deliveries of groceries. Crime is already up 30% in my hood. I worry about the health care workers and the toll this is taking on them. Lol dating is the least concern right now. So is responding to the guilty ex - who threw a fish line to see if im alive during the pandemic. I think of my upcoming annual physical, praying my GP will let me postpone it cuz Im not too jazzed about the idea of having my blood drawn at the labs. This is the shyt that goes through my head at night and why I can't sleep. Last but not least, I'm genuinely concerned that states lifting the borders prematurely will spell doom for its citizens, including my far flung friends and relatives living in there.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mzbaglady1 said:


> Then I know you was laughing hysterically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715596


Saw a portion of this last night and just wow! Anderson was trying so hard to be polite and professional lol


----------



## Alice1979

bisousx said:


> Is anyone else having difficulty sleeping?


I am either having difficulty sleeping or weird dreams. Yesterday marked one month of working the night shift 3-10 pm since my company implemented split shifts to reduce work force on site at any given time. I am grateful that I still have a job to go to, and after one month, I am actually getting used to it. The flip side is, my sleeping habit has totally changed, and I am eating (and drinking) much, much less... In one month, I have lost 10+ lbs. I guess in a way I am happy to see myself fitting into a size 24 jeans comfortably.

I cannot wait til things start going back to normal when I can have 8-5 working schedule and enjoy a bowl of my fave matzo ball soup in the diner that bmf and I often go to.


----------



## canto bight

Today I learned that my company will likely be doing layoffs and furloughs over the next couple of months.  In the past my department hasn't been impacted by layoffs, but the socioeconomic factors relating to the pandemic really change things so it's hard to speculate what will happen.  

I really, really don't want this to happen to myself, my colleagues, or anyone who works for my company, but on the brightside I know I will have a place to live and food on the table even if things do get rough.  I've been broke before and survived it so I can be broke again.  It won't be easy, but if I have my health and family, I have everything I need.  I pray that this won't happen though.


----------



## bisousx

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep. I wake up now 4 am every morning, 2 hrs before necessary and fall asleep in spurts prior. But it's how I'm wired. I usually can't sleep when something is bugging me so this seems to be an eternal struggle these days.
> 
> Whats worse is that I find myself only washing my face in the morning cuz ill miss the evening shift thanks to the erratic sleep schedule.
> 
> I'm also supposed to take my meds at night but since my sleeping is now all over the place, that dosing schedule is erratic too.
> 
> But nevertheless I realize how blessed I am. I am healthy.  I have a place to stay. I have food in the kitchen. And I have the means to pay my bills.
> 
> I can't sleep cuz I worry about everything.  If my job will still be around. Will they allow me to WFH throughout the duration of this epidemic.  I actually also worry about the newly unemployed because I've been there. Heck I think I've been unemployed more than I've been employed.  And it really really sux. I worry about society as a whole once things become more grim. What's going to happen then? Riots? Home break-ins? Folks are already stealing home deliveries of groceries. Crime is already up 30% in my hood. I worry about the health care workers and the toll this is taking on them. Lol dating is the least concern right now. So is responding to the guilty ex - who threw a fish line to see if im alive during the pandemic. I think of my upcoming annual physical, praying my GP will let me postpone it cuz Im not too jazzed about the idea of having my blood drawn at the labs. This is the shyt that goes through my head at night and why I can't sleep. Last but not least, I'm genuinely concerned that states lifting the borders prematurely will spell doom for its citizens, including my far flung friends and relatives living in there.



Please take care of yourself, although I know it's easier said than done. I've always struggled with sleep, and now my sleep patterns are even worse. I think it's the lack of mental stimulation, decrease in physical activity and knowing that I'm going to wake up to the same reality of quarantine life ...


----------



## Lilybarb

canto bight said:


> Today I learned that my company will likely be doing layoffs and furloughs over the next couple of months.  In the past my department hasn't been impacted by layoffs, but the socioeconomic factors relating to the pandemic really change things so it's hard to speculate what will happen.
> 
> I really, really don't want this to happen to myself, my colleagues, or anyone who works for my company, *but on the brightside I know I will have a place to live and food on the table* even if things do get rough.  I've *been broke before and survived it so I can be broke again*.  It won't be easy, but if* I have my health and family, I have everything I need*.  *I pray that this won't happen though.*


Your priorities -


----------



## canto bight

Lilybarb said:


> Your priorities -



Thank you!  I know it sounds cheesy, but having gratitude in tough times has kept me sane.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bisousx said:


> Please take care of yourself, although I know it's easier said than done. I've always struggled with sleep, and now my sleep patterns are even worse. I think it's the lack of mental stimulation, decrease in physical activity and knowing that I'm going to wake up to the same reality of quarantine life ...


Thank you.  Yea it's something I really need to work on.  I foolishly listened a well meaning coworker who advised listening to CNN before going to bed.  LOL worst idea ever.  I fall asleep listening to injecting yourself w/ disinfectant.

I do miss my gym friends and my old exercise activity but know that will resume whenever the quarantine is lifted.  In the meantime, I try to take at least one short walk a day w/ the pup and that will have to do for now.  

But at least my insomnia now isnt as bad as how it was during my divorce.  OMG that was the worst - I couldn't sleep for 6 months after I moved out and felt like a complete zombie at work.


----------



## pixiejenna

So my days off of work I've basically been a lump on a log or doing a million loads of laundry. Today I decided to hop on the elliptical for 5 minutes going as fast as I could and felt so winded by the end of 5 minutes and my legs feel it.  I think I need to get back into more physical activity and make it a daily routine.  I have let myself go too much. I normally like to go on long walks at nature preserves nearby but I haven't been walking at all since winter. My state has another month of stay in place but they might lift restrictions on nature parks. I would like to go but feel like they'll be overcrowded with everyone out of work which would ruin it for me. I prefer it when they're empty. I miss seeing all my pet deer, turtles, snakes, and bunnies.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add that starting next month my state will be requiring face masks in public places which I fell mixed about. I did pre-order some masks but they won't come until mid June. Everywhere is sold out of face masks. So unless you already have a stock of masks you're left to buy/wear fabric masks which aren't effective. So I'm not opposed to the requirement but I feel like whats the point when 90% of the people are wearing ineffective masks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to add that starting next month my state will be requiring face masks in public places which I fell mixed about. I did pre-order some masks but they won't come until mid June. Everywhere is sold out of face masks. So unless you already have a stock of masks you're left to buy/wear fabric masks which aren't effective. So I'm not opposed to the requirement but I feel like whats the point when 90% of the people are wearing ineffective masks.


Even fabric masks create a barrier between you and them. A mask on you and a mask on them equals 2 barriers. If they sneeze, it won't fly out and hit you, it will be caught in the mask.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> So my days off of work I've basically been a lump on a log or doing a million loads of laundry. Today I decided to hop on the elliptical for 5 minutes going as fast as I could and felt so winded by the end of 5 minutes and my legs feel it.  I think I need to get back into more physical activity and make it a daily routine.  I have let myself go too much. I normally like to go on long walks at nature preserves nearby but I haven't been walking at all since winter. My state has another month of stay in place but they might lift restrictions on nature parks. I would like to go but feel like they'll be overcrowded with everyone out of work which would ruin it for me. I prefer it when they're empty. I miss seeing all my pet deer, turtles, snakes, and bunnies.


----------



## arnott

Some Grocery Stores here are limiting one person per household!


----------



## Lilybarb

canto bight said:


> Thank you!  I know it sounds cheesy, but having gratitude in tough times has kept me sane.


Cheesy - nooo! Wish we all could remember to think more on good things than bad.
Prayer does the same for me. (keeps me sane). If not for it they would have carted me off many many times.


----------



## Lilybarb

pixiejenna said:


> Also my fear of my cats getting it after the zoo had confirmed cases is valid. Two cats in NYC have it. Basically don’t let anyone outside of who lives with you pet your cats, and avoid petting feral cats .


Interesting article on pets.
Feral cats seem to always get a bad rap. The feral population is sadly an unending man-made problem i.e. not neutering/spaying, dumping unwanted pets, etc.
I provide food & shelter, trap & vaccinate, 2 feral cats - semi-feral now after a lot of patience. Mama Kitty had 9 babies under a bush & she was literally starving to death in my yard when I found her. True feral cats won't allow anyone to touch them. I can now touch Bullitt & Mama Kitty (the Feral Cat Program of GA took the other kittens) if I'm feeding them or if I'm sitting down, however I've always washed my hands afterward - not due to fear but because the kitties are always a little dirty. I have no fear of any cat contagions.
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2665910720300396


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I was able to get a hairdressing appointment for May 6th !
I never thought it would ever make me so happy ....


----------



## LemonDrop

I am a true introvert. I need to be alone to think and recharge. When I went into self quarantine 39 days ago I joked that I had spent my whole life preparing for this. Then self quarantine turned into mandatory. And now thinking and “recharging” in my house has begun to symbolize all the pain and suffering in the world. And now I want to escape that. I have had some unexpected challenges as an introvert in quarantine.

This ISN’T my case but I have heard some introverts who now work from home and do zoom meetings are having a really rough time because they are letting people into their private space all day. Then often there are after work Zoom cocktail hours they feel required to attend because everyone knows they are home. Like they have no escape now.

Are you an introvert? Have you had unexpected challenges? I thought 39 days in my home and not going to work would be a breeze.


----------



## PewPew

arnott said:


> Some Grocery Stores here are limiting one person per household!



This is a great policy. I wonder if it’s hard to enforce, or maybe it’s more of a deterrent? On Sunday, I saw a couple and their teen deliberately “spilt up” at the market so they could each buy a “1 per household” item. That probably happens a lot. I mentioned a couple weeks ago a woman brought two young kids there and insisted that allows her to buy 3 of the items & she threw a fit until the cashier just let her buy them. The shopper was threatening to call police, but she was also literally “spitting mad” with spit flying so no one wanted her around long. 



LemonDrop said:


> Are you an introvert? Have you had unexpected challenges? I thought 39 days in my home and not going to work would be a breeze.



This is a great question and the reasons you posted for stressors are true for me. Home isn’t a place to unwind and escape anymore b/c we can’t leave work stress at the doorstep. The walls are thin & there are 3 of us working, so everyone hears at least background noise of work conference calls, plus the two extrovert’s social Zooming. It’s actually a relief the couple of nights I have to go to the office (when everybody else is out of the office). I ordered earplugs to hopefully block out some home stressors, but they won’t quiet the background roar in my mind about job & insurance uncertainty & sick family.


----------



## arnott

PewPew said:


> This is a great policy. I wonder if it’s hard to enforce, or maybe it’s more of a deterrent? On Sunday, I saw a couple and their teen deliberately “spilt up” at the market so they could each buy a “1 per household” item. That probably happens a lot. I mentioned a couple weeks ago a woman brought two young kids there and insisted that allows her to buy 3 of the items & she threw a fit until the cashier just let her buy them. The shopper was threatening to call police, but she was also literally “spitting mad” with spit flying so no one wanted her around long.



Our grocery stores have security guards, so if something like that happens here, hopefully they'd get thrown out!   Did that grocery store say "one per person" or "one per household"?


----------



## PewPew

The signs all say say “1 per household,” but there’s no security and only 1 manager in the store without an assistant. So the newest/lowest paid cashier is having to enforce the rules. My sister saw a sign at a small NC market that said “1 per household, YES this means you. YES even if people from different families live in your house, apt, condo, treehouse, or other abode”. Who knows what kind of shenanigans led to that.


----------



## arnott

PewPew said:


> The signs all say say “1 per household,” but there’s no security and only 1 manager in the store without an assistant. So the newest/lowest paid cashier is having to enforce the rules. My sister saw a sign at a small NC market that said “1 per household, YES this means you. YES even if people from different families live in your house, apt, condo, treehouse, or other abode”. Who knows what kind of shenanigans led to that.



Tree house?!      

One thing I didn't understand was the one per household limit on fresh meat.   Since some things like steak are packaged individually, you only get one steak for say a family of 4?!


----------



## GhstDreamer

After the initial 2 week  panic, there hasn't been a shortage of toilet paper. Every store has a lot of tp supply. There is only a shortage of flour which makes no difference to me as I am allergic to gluten and no one is buying gluten free flour and the disappearance of lysol cleansing wipes since mid March. That I want to get my hands on.


----------



## limom

This is the deal in my grocery store. They also do loud announcements for those who can’t read or refuse to abide by the rules.
Being Long Island, you can imagine that the announcements are a bit on the rude side.


----------



## PewPew

arnott said:


> Tree house?!
> 
> One thing I didn't understand was the one per household limit on fresh meat.   Since some things like steak are packaged individually, you only get one steak for say a family of 4?!



I wonder if it’s a supply issue? My store has a 3 pack meat limit. But we haven’t had TP or household cleaners (lysol / 409/ generic spray, or wipes, or sanitizer ) since week 2 of March. I think they are getting some supplies, but they sell out immediately bc people are bringing their family and “split up” (we’re mostly self checkouts & the lone cashier can only verify one body, one TP etc). My neighbors still leave for shopping 2x a day out of boredom. (From my desk window, I can see their car leave & they return with grocery or Walmart bags. They have pharmacies and food in both places, so even if the police stop them, they won’t be in trouble.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

canto bight said:


> Thank you!  I know it sounds cheesy, but having gratitude in tough times has kept me sane.


For me, this is the biggest thing that keeps me sane!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

arnott said:


> Tree house?!
> 
> One thing I didn't understand was the one per household limit on fresh meat.   Since some things like steak are packaged individually, you only get one steak for say a family of 4?!


At least this supermarket had a higher limit for meat. I guess the limit amount is different for various types of supermarkets. People have been getting around buying limits way before this pandemic came.


----------



## Tuned83

I found a wholesalers that was willing to deliver and filled my freezer. Really handy and the quality of the food is good. There was a price limit of £80 but we had no problems getting there. An idea for anyone in London not wanting to go out and unable to get deliveries with supermarkets.


----------



## doni

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to add that starting next month my state will be requiring face masks in public places which I fell mixed about. I did pre-order some masks but they won't come until mid June. Everywhere is sold out of face masks. So unless you already have a stock of masks you're left to buy/wear fabric masks which aren't effective. So I'm not opposed to the requirement but I feel like whats the point when 90% of the people are wearing ineffective masks.


That is true, and mask scarcity is unfortunate. But even a bandana mask offers a good degree of protection, not for the wearer but for others. That’s the thing to keep in mind, unlike health professionals, we are asked to wear masks to protect others rather than ourselves. Of course, if everyone wears them, then everyone is afforded a level of protección, there is a cumulative effect and it is all about managing the risk right now...


----------



## BlueCherry

Tuned83 said:


> I found a wholesalers that was willing to deliver and filled my freezer. Really handy and the quality of the food is good. There was a price limit of £80 but we had no problems getting there. An idea for anyone in London not wanting to go out and unable to get deliveries with supermarkets.



Hi, my boyfriend has isolated with his sick Mum and can’t get any more deliveries. He is in Holland Park so if your wholesaler delivers there it would much appreciated if you could let me have their details please?


----------



## SouthTampa

Thought this was worth posting.    Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Tootsie17

LemonDrop said:


> I am a true introvert. I need to be alone to think and recharge. When I went into self quarantine 39 days ago I joked that I had spent my whole life preparing for this. Then self quarantine turned into mandatory. And now thinking and “recharging” in my house has begun to symbolize all the pain and suffering in the world. And now I want to escape that. I have had some unexpected challenges as an introvert in quarantine.
> 
> This ISN’T my case but I have heard some introverts who now work from home and do zoom meetings are having a really rough time because they are letting people into their private space all day. Then often there are after work Zoom cocktail hours they feel required to attend because everyone knows they are home. Like they have no escape now.
> 
> Are you an introvert? Have you had unexpected challenges? I thought 39 days in my home and not going to work would be a breeze.



I consider myself to be a happy introvert as well. However, I must admit that not being able to go when and where I want is stifling for me. I think I am the type of introvert where a long as I can be around other people I'm perfectly fine. I don't need to have a conversation or hang out with friends on the regular, I just need to see other people.  Now shopping for groceries is boring, although I am thankful that I can afford to buy groceries believe me. I am retired so I don't have to worry about my private space being invaded with zoom.  I wish I had words of wisdom, but all I can say is continue to hang in there, as I am and try to stay positive.  I'll continue to pray for all first responders and health care workers. I'll also continue to be grateful as someone mentioned on this thread and have patience. It's also nice to chat with a fellow introvert.


----------



## SouthTampa

SouthTampa said:


> Thought this was worth posting.    Gave me a chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717019


Forgot to mention it is titled the “Coronolisa”


----------



## Tuned83

BlueCherry said:


> Hi, my boyfriend has isolated with his sick Mum and can’t get any more deliveries. He is in Holland Park so if your wholesaler delivers there it would much appreciated if you could let me have their details please?


I send you a private message good luck. I hope they are able to get to them X


----------



## canto bight

LemonDrop said:


> I am a true introvert. I need to be alone to think and recharge. When I went into self quarantine 39 days ago I joked that I had spent my whole life preparing for this. Then self quarantine turned into mandatory. And now thinking and “recharging” in my house has begun to symbolize all the pain and suffering in the world. And now I want to escape that. I have had some unexpected challenges as an introvert in quarantine.
> 
> This ISN’T my case but I have heard some introverts who now work from home and do zoom meetings are having a really rough time because they are letting people into their private space all day. Then often there are after work Zoom cocktail hours they feel required to attend because everyone knows they are home. Like they have no escape now.
> 
> Are you an introvert? Have you had unexpected challenges? I thought 39 days in my home and not going to work would be a breeze.



Self quarantine is really like the Olympics for me so I think I am probably doing mentally/emotionally better than most people. I feel like a champion on the podium.  However, I do have moments like that when I feel so sad about all the pain and suffering in the world and also about missing my dad. 

Zoom meetings and Facetime calls from my co-workers are super difficult for me because my home is my sanctuary and my personal space is being invaded.  I do better with social related meetings though.  And I love meeting Zoom meetings with my fellow creatives where we play music, share the art we're working on, and just hang out.  I think I do better with the social related virtual gatherings than the work ones because they are on my terms.  (I also made it a resolution to hang out more this year and started to find "my people.")  I have a couple of co-workers who never call me with voice calls, it's always Facetime and it's truly agonizing.


----------



## Lilybarb

Pollie-Jean said:


> I was able to get a hairdressing appointment for May 6th !
> I never thought it would ever make me so happy ....


Me too! It's gonna be a BIG DAY for us!  I'm going to dress up!


----------



## Lilybarb

but 


SouthTampa said:


> Thought this was worth posting.    Gave me a chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717019


She may have roots but she's still smiling!


----------



## BlueCherry

Tuned83 said:


> I send you a private message good luck. I hope they are able to get to them X



Thank you, you’re so kind x


----------



## Mrs.Z

arnott said:


> Some Grocery Stores here are limiting one person per household!


I saw tons of couples shopping together and really wondered why this was necessary.  I also saw a family with their two kids.  Either I go to the store or my husband goes, seems like common sense.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Mrs.Z said:


> I saw tons of couples shopping together and really wondered why this was necessary.  I also saw a family with their two kids.  Either I go to the store or my husband goes, seems like common sense.


Theres some articles that might be a possible answer to your observations.


----------



## Chanbal

doni said:


> That is true, and mask scarcity is unfortunate. But even a bandana mask offers a good degree of protection, not for the wearer but for others. That’s the thing to keep in mind, unlike health professionals, we are asked to wear masks to protect others rather than ourselves. Of course, *if everyone wears them, then everyone is afforded a level of protección, there is a cumulative effect and it is all about managing the risk right now.*..


I agree, we should all wear masks outside of our houses until this COVID-19 situation gets resolved. Not wearing a mask is selfish and a lack of consideration for others IMO.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

I think it is reckless and irresponsible to relax restrictions too soon. You couldn’t get much closed than hairdressers, tattoo artists etc. get to their clients. Impatience will only prolong the pandemic.


----------



## arnott

PewPew said:


> I wonder if it’s a supply issue? My store has a 3 pack meat limit. But we haven’t had TP or household cleaners (lysol / 409/ generic spray, or wipes, or sanitizer ) since week 2 of March. I think they are getting some supplies, but they sell out immediately bc people are bringing their family and “split up” (we’re mostly self checkouts & the lone cashier can only verify one body, one TP etc). My neighbors still leave for shopping 2x a day out of boredom. (From my desk window, I can see their car leave & they return with grocery or Walmart bags. They have pharmacies and food in both places, so even if the police stop them, they won’t be in trouble.)



Where do you live?  The police can stop you and you can get in trouble for?


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> Me too! It's gonna be a BIG DAY for us!  I'm going to dress up!


Which state are you in?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> I think it is reckless and irresponsible to relax restrictions too soon. You couldn’t get much closed than hairdressers, tattoo artists etc. get to their clients. Impatience will only prolong the pandemic.


This is my exact logic after two weeks either the infection or death rates are going to go up. Some places opened up I saw customers no mask on getting their hair done.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LemonDrop said:


> I am a true introvert. I need to be alone to think and recharge. When I went into self quarantine 39 days ago I joked that I had spent my whole life preparing for this. Then self quarantine turned into mandatory. And now thinking and “recharging” in my house has begun to symbolize all the pain and suffering in the world. And now I want to escape that. I have had some unexpected challenges as an introvert in quarantine.
> 
> This ISN’T my case but I have heard some introverts who now work from home and do zoom meetings are having a really rough time because they are letting people into their private space all day. Then often there are after work Zoom cocktail hours they feel required to attend because everyone knows they are home. Like they have no escape now.
> 
> Are you an introvert? Have you had unexpected challenges? I thought 39 days in my home and not going to work would be a breeze.


I'm about 70/30 introvert/extrovert, but I'm finding the extent of this quarantine challenging. I never really realized that even as an introvert the simple act of being around people was ok and made me happier. I miss just grocery shopping and doing my chores because at least I was seeing people and interacting with them. This cuts off all interaction even for introverts and it's not very healthy imo. I imagine extroverts are really having a tough time. I'm not in quarantine alone, I am caring for a parent.


----------



## Chagall

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm about 70/30 introvert/extrovert, but I'm finding the extent of this quarantine challenging. I never really realized that even as an introvert the simple act of being around people was ok and made me happier. I miss just grocery shopping and doing my chores because at least I was seeing people and interacting with them. This cuts off all interaction even for introverts and it's not very healthy imo. I imagine extroverts are really having a tough time. I'm not in quarantine alone, I am caring for a parent.


I’m a dyed in the wool introvert. I need down time after human interaction to recharge. I do however need human interaction and enjoy a lot of different people. This is just WAY too much down time.


----------



## redney

I've worked from home for over 15 years (corporate America, F500 companies) so staying at home all day, being on virtual conf calls/meetings is the norm for me. I also travel a ton for my job (weekly or bi-weekly flights to clients) so I've been enjoying a break from it. I also love staying at home and puttering around or going out for springtime hikes with the family (still do this - away from others). Don't miss seeing people but do miss the 'freedom' to not think twice to go to a store, the post office, bank, etc. But reading here I'm the exception. Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I think it is reckless and irresponsible to relax restrictions too soon. You couldn’t get much closed than hairdressers, tattoo artists etc. get to their clients. Impatience will only prolong the pandemic.


Yep.  US is trending roughly 25-30k new casese a day. We'll be at 1m by COB mon.  And that's with all the borders closed. What will we be trending at by mid-may?

We're the third most populated country.  China is number one.  Followed by India.
China is ranked #9 on the coronavirus list with India ranked #16.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Lilybarb said:


> Me too! It's gonna be a BIG DAY for us!  I'm going to dress up!


Yay! This means you didn’t use the box color on your hair, right?  My hair appt was Apr but I’m hoping salons will be open soon here. Our shutdown is over Monday except for certain larger metro areas in my state. My salon happens to be in one of the metro areas. I have a balayage so I can go awhile but I look forward to being able to get a new appointment in the next month or so. I’m ok waiting weeks or a couple of months after businesses get through their soft openings. I’m treading lightly but treading....


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep.  US is trending roughly 25-30k new casese a day. We'll be at 1m by COB mon.  And that's with all the borders closed. What will we be trending at by mid-may?
> 
> We're the third most populated country.  China is number one.  Followed by India.
> China is ranked #9 on the coronavirus list with India ranked #16.


Lock down should stay in effect until all the criteria is met, which it isn’t now. The economy will hurt even more if restrictions are relaxed and the world faces a second wave as a result and we are put back into what we are going through now, again!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone heard from their employers yet about going back - when you will go back, how the landscape will look like, what you'll have to do/not do?

We had a virtual meet last week and were informed that we won't be going back to the office even when quarantine is lifted. We will stagger shifts so fewer people are together at one time. So I'll still have to telecommute 3-4 days a week and come in 1 or 2 times a week to get needed supplies. They anticipate that we won't come back to the office f/t until a vaccine is found. We will wear standard-issue masks and gloves at work, the doors that were badge-only will be open now so we don't touch handles and knobs, and all meetings will be virtual. I work in a building with about 750 employees (and public access) so how they plan to manage this is beyond me.


----------



## luckylove

mzbaglady1 said:


> View attachment 4717283
> View attachment 4717290
> 
> This is my exact logic after two weeks either the infection or death rates are going to go up. Some places opened up I saw customers no mask on getting their hair done.



I too worry about businesses opening up prematurely especially without putting an appropriate plan in place for social distancing etc.... Any business even considering opening should provide masks, gloves and sanitizer to every employee and customer. If you can't provide that to ensure everyone's safety, you can not open. This is at a minimum. 
I also believe that places like hair salons where stations are very close together are definitely not essential businesses.  But, since many of us have been eager for our salons to reopen, I have put a bit of thought into how that might be possible Way Down the Road. I do believe owners should stagger their employee shifts so that every other station is empty thereby allowing for more distance between clients or employees. Many salons are open typically 6 days per week in my area with stylists choosing to work on average 4-5 days per week, with most stylists taking off Sundays and Mondays. With a need for social distancing, I think salon owners need to stagger stylists days off so they aren't all working on the same days and some will need to take off different days in this new normal to help assist in social distancing. It may not be ideal and they nay not get two or three days off together as a "long weekend," but at least they can get back to work in a safer environment and start earning money again. Even with this plan or another one in place, I feel it is still too soon to implement openings in my area.


----------



## Chagall

luckylove said:


> I too worry about businesses opening up prematurely especially without putting an appropriate plan in place for social distancing etc.... Any business even considering opening should provide masks, gloves and sanitizer to every employee and customer. If you can't provide that to ensure everyone's safety, you can not open. This is at a minimum.
> I also believe that places like hair salons where stations are very close together are definitely not essential businesses.  But, since many of us have been eager for our salons to reopen, I have put a bit of thought into how that might be possible Way Down the Road. I do believe owners should stagger their employee shifts so that every other station is empty thereby allowing for more distance between clients or employees. Many salons are open typically 6 days per week in my area with stylists choosing to work on average 4-5 days per week, with most stylists taking off Sundays and Mondays. With a need for social distancing, I think salon owners need to stagger stylists days off so they aren't all working on the same days and some will need to take off different days in this new normal to help assist in social distancing. It may not be ideal and they nay not get two or three days off together as a "long weekend," but at least they can get back to work in a safer environment and start earning money again. Even with this plan or another one in place, I feel it is still too soon to implement openings in my area.


Even if they stagger the stations there is no getting away from the fact that the person working on your hair will be very close to you, not the six foot separation required for social distancing. I don’t know how it is possible to wear a mask when having your hair washed styled and colored etc.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Lock down should stay in effect until all the criteria is met, which it isn’t now. The economy will hurt even more if restrictions are relaxed and the world faces a second wave as a result and we are put back into what we are going through now, again!


I never said that the lock down shouldn't be in effect.  In fact my posts have been staunchly conservative with regards to this pandemic.

I also believe a second wave is coming regardless.  And unfortunately it will make this one look gentle in comparison.


----------



## LemonDrop

As an introvert .....I have learned about myself. That I actually crave balance. My job has unique circumstances as that I am a flight attendant. I go to work and am around tons of people.  I usually work 3-4 days with strangers who all of a sudden I have to get a long with. Then on layovers I will hang out and get to know these strangers at dinner, or exploring a city. When I get home I crave vegging out on my sofa, watching true crime or reality TV and drinking wine in my pajamas. It’s my favorite thing to do when I am off work. I thought weeks of it would be ideal. But what I have learned is I actually need both. It’s a balance of extremes on either end.  I miss work and traveling the world. I am thankful though that I am safe in my home.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I never said that the lock down shouldn't be in effect.  In fact my posts have been staunchly conservative with regards to this pandemic.
> 
> I also believe a second wave is coming regardless.  And unfortunately it will make this one look gentle in comparison.


I am afraid you may be right. Scientists are predicting a second wave in the fall which would be catastrophic if it coincides with the regular flu season. I hate to think in such a negative manner but this virus is extremely contagious. They better get a vaccine quick.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

arnott said:


> Some Grocery Stores here are limiting one person per household!




They should be bloody well doing it here! You're allowed 2 people within the same family to shop. I've seen it every week since I've been grocery shopping, they all pile out of the car & split up!!! So you have the parents & maybe their teenage children, Aunts & their SO. All this BS just to get more food!!!! There are limits on frozen food, meat, tp, hand sanitizer, rice & pasta. How much food do you really want to stock pile for one week if you shop weekly?

What's really pissing me off is the weekly specials!!! Sweet FA weekly "Special's." The food I buy was always on special every couple of weeks & even back to back weeks! But since the lockdown, NO Special's whatsoever!!!!! I've had to pay full price on all my groceries, when before I didn't because they would be on "Special." So there're making even more money then before the lockdown.

We have the lowest death toll, yet the most restricted restrictions!! LET US OUT!!!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I am afraid you may be right. Scientists are predicting a second wave in the fall which would be catastrophic if it coincides with the regular flu season. I hate to think in such a negative manner but this virus is extremely contagious. They better get a vaccine quick.


I unfortunately don't think a vaccine or cure will be released in time to save us from anticipated second wave... thats 4 months away.


----------



## Lilybarb

Ms.Dixie said:


> Yay! This means you didn’t use the box color on your hair, right?  My hair appt was Apr but I’m hoping salons will be open soon here. Our shutdown is over Monday except for certain larger metro areas in my state. My salon happens to be in one of the metro areas. I have a balayage so I can go awhile but I look forward to being able to get a new appointment in the next month or so. I’m ok waiting weeks or a couple of months after businesses get through their soft openings. I’m treading lightly but treading....


Yes, @Ms.Dixie, the color is still in the box as opposed to on my head. I'm looking forward to getting a cut as much or more than the color at this point. It feels so....messy!
Yes everyone here - at least in my area. - are moving gently. Some not at all, others poking their heads out.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I unfortunately don't think a vaccine or cure will be released in time to save us from anticipated second wave... thats 4 months away.


They say 12 to 18 months for the vaccine. Scientists are working round the clock in many different countries in a race to speed the vaccine up. What is so frightening is that even with the entire planet in lockdown the virus continues to spread. That is why relaxing the restrictions has to be done very gradually and carefully.


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> I unfortunately don't think a vaccine or cure will be released in time to save us from anticipated second wave... thats 4 months away.


At the very least, everyone should vaccine for the flu.
Can you imagine getting both Corona and the flu at the same time?
I don’t despair yet about the vaccine but I am afraid a second wave will come in the winter.


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> Yes, @Ms.Dixie, the color is still in the box as opposed to on my head. I'm looking to getting a cut as much or more than the color at this point. It feels so....messy!
> Yes everyone here - at least in my area. - are moving gently. Some not at all, others poking their heads out.


Honestly, the box color is not that bad.
I missed the pampering, the fabulous blow dry but the box color is not bad at all.(at least in the front, wtf knows what is going on in the back)


----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


> Honestly, the box color is not that bad.
> I missed the pampering, the fabulous blow dry but the box color is not bad at all.(at least in the front, wtf knows what is going on in the back)


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Lilybarb said:


> Yes, @Ms.Dixie, the color is still in the box as opposed to on my head. I'm looking to getting a cut as much or more than the color at this point. It feels so....messy!
> Yes everyone here - at least in my area. - are moving gently. Some not at all, others poking their heads out.



you'll feel like conquering the world with a fresh cut and color! 
We're taking it slowly here too with the openings. Everyone's being really careful and thoughtful with the process. I have no doubt y'all are doing the same.


----------



## Lilybarb

Ms.Dixie said:


> Yay! This means you didn’t use the box color on your hair, right?  My hair appt was Apr but I’m hoping salons will be open soon here. Our shutdown is over Monday except for certain larger metro areas in my state. My salon happens to be in one of the metro areas. I have a balayage so I can go awhile but I look forward to being able to get a new appointment in the next month or so. I’m ok waiting weeks or a couple of months after businesses get through their soft openings. I’m treading lightly but treading....


Yes...and yes.  Sorry - technical difficulties my end.


----------



## Lilybarb

Chagall said:


> Even if they stagger the stations there is no getting away from the fact that the person working on your hair will be very close to you, not the six foot separation required for social distancing. I don’t know how it is possible to wear a mask when having your hair washed styled and colored etc.


A seasoned stylist can do it. Cancer patients, others with issues requiring masks get their hair done. Plus, if the loops go around the ears there's nothing in the hair.


----------



## Lilybarb

Chagall said:


> I am afraid you may be right. Scientists are predicting a second wave in the fall which would be catastrophic if it coincides with the regular flu season. I hate to think in such a negative manner but this virus is extremely contagious. They better get a vaccine quick.


@Chagall - CDC director quote:
Redfield said, "I didn't say this was going to be worse. I said it was going to be more complicated -- or more difficult and potentially complicated because we'll have flu and coronavirus circulating at the same time."


----------



## luckylove

Chagall said:


> Even if they stagger the stations there is no getting away from the fact that the person working on your hair will be very close to you, not the six foot separation required for social distancing. I don’t know how it is possible to wear a mask when having your hair washed styled and colored etc.



Did you happen to see the news report of the older man shopping for necessities with a maxi pad worn as a mask? Ha! In all seriousness, I was so shocked when I saw the photo and I did chuckle a bit....well, that is one way to wear a strapless mask....   But seriously, for those desiring a hair cut at some point, a standard mask might work even if the elastic gets damp, but the bigger challenge would be trying to get color in a salon while trying to protect yourself with a mask. I don't have the answers, but eventually, everyone will need to decide what their risk tolerance is once restrictions are modified.


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> Did you happen to see the news report of the older man shopping for necessities with a maxi pad worn as a mask? Ha! In all seriousness, I was so shocked when I saw the photo and I did chuckle a bit....well, that is one way to wear a strapless mask....   But seriously, for those desiring a hair cut at some point, a standard mask might work even if the elastic gets damp, but the bigger challenge would be trying to get color in a salon while trying to protect yourself with a mask. I don't have the answers, but eventually, everyone will need to decide what their risk tolerance is once restrictions are modified.


I would think they would be able to use a plastic face shield, either in place of the mask or over the mask.


----------



## pixiejenna

I had a haircut scheduled next week, but it’s cancelled so I scheduled one for the first week in June. I wouldn’t be surprised  if it gets pushed back again. I only need a trim, my hair is long and when I go past 2 months without a trim it’s extremely difficult to brush/comb it gets very tangled. At this point I beyond 2 months already. And now I’m washing my hair every day I work, normally only 2-3 washes a week so it’s even dryer. I also have to blow it out every day otherwise it will never dry if I go to bed with wet hair and I only dry it in the winter. A mask wouldn’t really affect getting your hair done. You can always unloop the ear part and hold it in place for washing it. And for color they could give you plastic wrap to put around the loops to prevent it from getting stained. 

I ran into one of my former coworkers today. And she told me her son had covid, he’s a nurse at a hospital so it’s not surprising that he caught it. Luckily he’s all better now and back to work already. His wife was asymptomatic and she was able to take care of him and she never got sick.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

I am curious why many of you have issue with multiple family members in the store? Is it because they spread out and consume the whole aisle? I personally hate that.  My hubby and I go to the store together as a team. I start in the pharmacy line and he begins shopping on the other side of the store. When I finish I work on our list from the opposite side of the store till we meet in the middle and then we are finished. When we get to the register I take my gloves off and become the “clean hands” and he continues to touch any store things buggy, key pads etc.. I touch credit card, car keys and car door handles. We also work to keep each other calm and not get panicked by those around us without masks. We work to calm each other.

We put a lot of thought and effort into being in and out quick, staying hygienic and being super mindful of others. Am I missing something? I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong by going in as a team. But some on here seem very passionate that 2 going in is wrong. If I go in alone I will take twice as long and be near twice as many people. Isn’t that pretty close to causing the same exposure to others as what him and I do? Neither one of us are working and we have been home together for 40 days.


----------



## Lilybarb

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious why many of you have issue with multiple family members in the store? Is it because they spread out and consume the whole aisle? I personally hate that.  My hubby and I go to the store together as a team. I start in the pharmacy line and he begins shopping on the other side of the store. When I finish I work on our list from the opposite side of the store till we meet in the middle and then we are finished. When we get to the register I take my gloves off and become the “clean hands” and he continues to touch any store things buggy, key pads etc.. I touch credit card, car keys and car door handles. We also work to keep each other calm and not get panicked by those around us without masks. We work to calm each other.
> 
> We put a lot of thought and effort into being in and out quick, staying hygienic and being super mindful of others. Am I missing something? I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong by going in as a team. But some on here seem very passionate that 2 going in is wrong. If I go in alone I will take twice as long and be near twice as many people. Isn’t that pretty close to causing the same exposure to others as what him and I do? Neither one of us are working and we have been home together for 40 days.


Well thought out!


----------



## pixiejenna

My store is now limiting 2 people per household not counting single parents with kids. For me and my issue is whole families shopping together and not really shopping more looky loos. I;ve seen families of 4-6 with one cart that was empty, and seeing teens trying to add food they want and the parents yell at them no we’re not buying anything. They’re not shopping they’re bored at home and came in to get out of the house. Until this rule was implemented we saw this all day every day. I don’t have issues with a couple shopping I do have issues of people going out pretending to shop just to walk around the store for a hour cause they’re bored and nothing else is open. Now with strict limits on the number of people allowed in the store at a time, having looky loos doing their daily walk around for entertainment now forces people who need to do legitimate shopping to wait in line outside in bad weather (the other week we had snow, this week several days of rain). The idea of people especially elderly people or a parent with a small child waiting outside in cr@p weather is upsetting.


----------



## fettfleck

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious why many of you have issue with multiple family members in the store? Is it because they spread out and consume the whole aisle? I personally hate that.  My hubby and I go to the store together as a team. I start in the pharmacy line and he begins shopping on the other side of the store. When I finish I work on our list from the opposite side of the store till we meet in the middle and then we are finished. When we get to the register I take my gloves off and become the “clean hands” and he continues to touch any store things buggy, key pads etc.. I touch credit card, car keys and car door handles. We also work to keep each other calm and not get panicked by those around us without masks. We work to calm each other.
> 
> We put a lot of thought and effort into being in and out quick, staying hygienic and being super mindful of others. Am I missing something? I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong by going in as a team. But some on here seem very passionate that 2 going in is wrong. If I go in alone I will take twice as long and be near twice as many people. Isn’t that pretty close to causing the same exposure to others as what him and I do? Neither one of us are working and we have been home together for 40 days.



I think what you and your hubby do is a well thought out execution of grocery shopping.

I would not have problem with that. I think what most people are bothered by are those who are not so considerate in the shop. I have seen those too: people coming in whole families including kids or gangs of adults who then block the gangways or don‘t adhere to the distancing and really come near you, best without mask. 

Especially latter really upset me, because mostly there is enough space for the to walk further away from me, but they choose not to. 
My worst fear is not to catch it up myself, but to somehow infect my mother if I catch it without knowing...


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh ya a Texas mayor was caught going to a closed nail salon to get her nails done lol.


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/GregAbbott_TX?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@GregAbbott_TX</a> are you aware that Beaumont, TX Mayor Becky Ames violated your order about nail salons today when the Nail Bar in Beaumont opened to allow her to “buy product”? Last time I checked, you didn’t have to soak your nails to buy something. Open us up!!!! <a href="https://t.co/9GFt6Oosn2">pic.twitter.com/9GFt6Oosn2</a></p>&mdash; Gregory Rice (@LetsGoStros2019) <a href="">April 22, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## arnott

Does everyone else have Seniors hour where they are?     Here the grocery stores open to the public at 8am,  but they have 7am to 8am reserved for the Seniors to shop.


----------



## pursegirl3

Yes , we have them here in VA. Other people who shouldn't be around a lot of people for Medical reasons can also shop during that time . The state won't be reopening til at  least June  10


----------



## Chagall

Protesters in Toronto. Not social distancing, no masks. Mouths wide open screaming ‘set us free’! Be careful what you wish for! Or****Natural Selection!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep.  US is trending roughly 25-30k new casese a day. We'll be at 1m by COB mon.  And that's with all the borders closed. What will we be trending at by mid-may?
> 
> We're the third most populated country.  China is number one.  Followed by India.
> China is ranked #9 on the coronavirus list with India ranked #16.





hermes_lemming said:


> Yep.  US is trending roughly 25-30k new casese a day. We'll be at 1m by COB mon.  And that's with all the borders closed. What will we be trending at by mid-may?
> 
> We're the third most populated country.  China is number one.  Followed by India.
> China is ranked #9 on the coronavirus list with India ranked #16.




you think China are truthful? India may not even be able.to assess.deaths.amid.their.poorest people in remote regions.the same.will be true.in.lots.of.africa.and.the.th ird world


----------



## elvisfan4life

In the UK it's one family member per store shopping for essentials only no children. In Spain etc children aren't allowed out at all they are super spreaders - we will all need a proper lockdown like.that to survive but it won't be two introduced until.the second.wave when hundreds of thousands will have died in every.country of the world. world

I'm in despair reading of people on here more concerned about their hair than people's lives and bags than food  tbh I'm off here for good-  bye


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious why many of you have issue with multiple family members in the store? Is it because they spread out and consume the whole aisle? I personally hate that.  My hubby and I go to the store together as a team. I start in the pharmacy line and he begins shopping on the other side of the store. When I finish I work on our list from the opposite side of the store till we meet in the middle and then we are finished. When we get to the register I take my gloves off and become the “clean hands” and he continues to touch any store things buggy, key pads etc.. I touch credit card, car keys and car door handles. We also work to keep each other calm and not get panicked by those around us without masks. We work to calm each other.
> 
> We put a lot of thought and effort into being in and out quick, staying hygienic and being super mindful of others. Am I missing something? I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong by going in as a team. But some on here seem very passionate that 2 going in is wrong. If I go in alone I will take twice as long and be near twice as many people. Isn’t that pretty close to causing the same exposure to others as what him and I do? Neither one of us are working and we have been home together for 40 days.


Pre covid, my DH and I did the same thing. I was much faster than him so I got most of the stuff, but it gave him time to ponder the drink aisle while I picked up nearly everything else. Now we don't go to the store at all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> They say 12 to 18 months for the vaccine. Scientists are working round the clock in many different countries in a race to speed the vaccine up. What is so frightening is that even with the entire planet in lockdown the virus continues to spread. That is why relaxing the restrictions has to be done very gradually and carefully.


I know. All we are doing right now is literally hiding from the virus.



limom said:


> At the very least, everyone should vaccine for the flu.
> Can you imagine getting both Corona and the flu at the same time?
> I don’t despair yet about the vaccine but I am afraid a second wave will come in the winter.


I'm despairing about the vaccine arriving in time to thwart the second wave this winter. They said it will take 12-18 months - best case scenario to make a vaccine- that normally takes years to perfect. Thats not feasible for a threat that's literally 4-6 months down the road.



elvisfan4life said:


> you think China are truthful? India may not even be able.to assess.deaths.amid.their.poorest people in remote regions.the same.will be true.in.lots.of.africa.and.the.th ird world



I never said such a thing. And trying not to make this political. However I do believe the varioud podcasts and medical doctors that I listen to from Asia, who seem to be spouting newsworthy updates that later appear on CNN and BBC months later. I also believe my friends who call me from Asia with updates on what they're witnessing with their own eyes so as to warn me as to whats headed here. None of this is pleasant business. I'm personally beyond placing blame on who said what etc. All I care about nowadays is the cold hard truth no matter how ugly because that one fact or notification might save a life (e.g. the 6 new symptoms added by the cdc).


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Does everyone else have Seniors hour where they are?     Here the grocery stores open to the public at 8am,  but they have 7am to 8am reserved for the Seniors to shop.


We have that here. Its actually supposed to be for senior citizens and immune compromised but after a little old lady yelled at me for leaving my cart in the middle of the aisle at whole foods, I haven't returned to the grocery store since, even tho I qualify for the special hour cuz I'm immune compromised. 

Other than that I think its great for them and something that should be permanent assuming my incident was a once off.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Honestly, the box color is not that bad.
> I missed the pampering, the fabulous blow dry but the box color is not bad at all.(at least in the front, wtf knows what is going on in the back)


You all can try to contact your stylist for a home kit. Mine just rents a chair and somehow was able to achieve that. And their solution doesn't dry out your hair like the OTC ones. 

As for highlights and bayalage,  Madison Reed sells a fantastic kit for that.

My hair scissors and thinning shears just arrived from Amazon so will Google how to do bangs.  Actually feeling more of a medium length shaggy Bob. Lol wish me luck.


----------



## Chagall

I have always cut hair. I’m not a hairdresser but am pretty good at it, and get lots of compliments. I have cut many friends and family members hair and love doing it. I don’t always get perfect results but have had many non perfect professional hair cuts also. When I get professional cuts I usually have to correct them in one way or another. I’m using this time to try different styles as no one will see them anyway, and let’s face it, it’s something to do.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> You all can try to contact your stylist for a home kit. Mine just rents a chair and somehow was able to achieve that. And their solution doesn't dry out your hair like the OTC ones.
> 
> As for highlights and bayalage,  Madison Reed sells a fantastic kit for that.
> 
> My hair scissors and thinning shears just arrived from Amazon so will Google how to do bangs.  Actually feeling more of a medium length shaggy Bob. Lol wish me luck.


By the end of the pandemic, we will be all self sufficient.


Chagall said:


> I have always cut hair. I’m not a hairdresser but am pretty good at it, and get lots of compliments. I have cut many friends and family members hair and love doing it. I don’t always get perfect results but have had many non perfect professional hair cuts also. When I get *professional cuts I usually have to correct them in one way or another.* I’m using this time to try different styles as no one will see them anyway, and let’s face it, it’s something to do.


Not surprised. I had so many disastrous “professional” hair experiences.
At the end of the day, it is only hair and will grow back one way or another.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I know. All we are doing right now is literally hiding from the virus.
> We have no treatment or medications and no vaccine! All we can do is hide. Can you imagine the numbers lost if we had not hidden or don’t continue to for the time being.  50 million lost in the H1N1 1919 pandemic.
> 
> I'm despairing about the vaccine arriving in time to thwart the second wave this winter. They said it will take 12-18 months - best case scenario to make a vaccine- that normally takes years to perfect. Thats not feasible for a threat that's literally 4-6 months down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said such a thing. And trying not to make this political. However I do believe the varioud podcasts and medical doctors that I listen to from Asia, who seem to be spouting newsworthy updates that later appear on CNN and BBC months later. I also believe my friends who call me from Asia with updates on what they're witnessing with their own eyes so as to warn me as to whats headed here. None of this is pleasant business. I'm personally beyond placing blame on who said what etc. All I care about nowadays is the cold hard truth no matter how ugly because that one fact or notification might save a life (e.g. the 6 new symptoms added by the cdc).


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> By the end of the pandemic, we will be all self sufficient.
> 
> Not surprised. I had so many disastrous “professional” hair experiences.
> At the end of the day, it is only hair and will grow back one way or another.


Yep right now it does not seem that important in the all over scheme of things.


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm in despair reading of people on here more concerned about their hair than people's lives and bags than food


Everyone is doing their best to get by in this crisis.  You have no way of knowing what people are doing in their day job  or what chatting about bags and hair might be a respite from.


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Everyone is doing their best to get by in this crisis.  You have no way of knowing what people are doing in their day job  or what chatting about bags and hair might be a respite from.


Maybe chatting about hair and bags is the only way to cling onto some form of normality in such a frightening time.


----------



## Mrs.Z

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious why many of you have issue with multiple family members in the store? Is it because they spread out and consume the whole aisle? I personally hate that.  My hubby and I go to the store together as a team. I start in the pharmacy line and he begins shopping on the other side of the store. When I finish I work on our list from the opposite side of the store till we meet in the middle and then we are finished. When we get to the register I take my gloves off and become the “clean hands” and he continues to touch any store things buggy, key pads etc.. I touch credit card, car keys and car door handles. We also work to keep each other calm and not get panicked by those around us without masks. We work to calm each other.
> 
> We put a lot of thought and effort into being in and out quick, staying hygienic and being super mindful of others. Am I missing something? I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong by going in as a team. But some on here seem very passionate that 2 going in is wrong. If I go in alone I will take twice as long and be near twice as many people. Isn’t that pretty close to causing the same exposure to others as what him and I do? Neither one of us are working and we have been home together for 40 days.


Agree that your process seems very well thought out.  My comments were about limiting the total amount of people in the store, why bring two when you only really need one.  What I saw and what frustrated me were couples shopping together, taking their time, chatting, and there was simply no need for both to be there.  We also have to wait outside and be let in the store by employees so there are overall less people in the store at one time.


----------



## Chagall

We are only allowed one person per cart here. I don’t understand needing more than one person per household. Why would the extra people want to subject themselves and others to the virus. Makes no sense. We make out a careful list per section of the store and get in and out as fast as possible.


----------



## jblended

Insomnia is hitting me hard. It's not that I'm up worried, it's just that I'm getting...hyper and restless and unable to fall asleep. I tried working out last night before bedtime and that made me even more alert and awake. I'm averaging 3 hours of sleep a night and am worn out.

I also can't find much food in any of the stores I try, and delivery slots are limited as everyone else has already said. So I'm getting crafty with what little is available to make meals. I had hoped to avoid a supermarket for at least 3 weeks but it looks like I may have to go in a few days.

Also noticing more people in general are out and about, walking closer to others than they should. I'm not sure if they've become desensitized to the risk, or what? I haven't checked the news and don't know how global numbers are trending, but if people are becoming lax about social distancing, then it won't bode well.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Can someone please explain why folks are breaking the law n crowding beaches? I'm glad the police are finally citing folks for nonessential travel. This is nuts


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Insomnia is hitting me hard. It's not that I'm up worried, it's just that I'm getting...hyper and restless and unable to fall asleep. I tried working out last night before bedtime and that made me even more alert and awake. I'm averaging 3 hours of sleep a night and am worn out.
> 
> I also can't find much food in any of the stores I try, and delivery slots are limited as everyone else has already said. So I'm getting crafty with what little is available to make meals. I had hoped to avoid a supermarket for at least 3 weeks but it looks like I may have to go in a few days.
> 
> Also noticing more people in general are out and about, walking closer to others than they should. I'm not sure if they've become desensitized to the risk, or what? I haven't checked the news and don't know how global numbers are trending, but if people are becoming lax about social distancing, then it won't bode well.


Aww you poor thing. Have you tried food coma? For whatever reason thats the only thing that puts me to sleep. Lol not melatonin, etc. And trust me I've tried. Yea you might gain a few but christ, you finally get to sleep.

With regards to your groceries, I get it. My instacart delivery folks actually apologized for what little they were able to scrounge up and I was like please, no apologies necessary. Shoot they're doing me a great service by doing what they do. Just keep at it. A wise former coworker/now good friend gave me that tip. Just order more often and acquire a little bit at a time. It will add up eventually.  I know the delivery windows are different (e.g. sometime in the next week vs an hour window) but at least they eventually deliver. And that's all that matters. Stay safe in the stores tho. Its a bit like a frogger game these days.

With regards to people being more out and about, that's what my friends have told me as well. More people on the street. I might be going on a limb here but I think they're just stir crazy from SIP and just blatantly going against orders, if the overcrowded beaches are any gauge.


----------



## limom

jblended said:


> Insomnia is hitting me hard. It's not that I'm up worried, it's just that I'm getting...hyper and restless and unable to fall asleep. I tried working out last night before bedtime and that made me even more alert and awake. I'm averaging 3 hours of sleep a night and am worn out.
> 
> I also can't find much food in any of the stores I try, and delivery slots are limited as everyone else has already said. So I'm getting crafty with what little is available to make meals. I had hoped to avoid a supermarket for at least 3 weeks but it looks like I may have to go in a few days.
> 
> Also noticing more people in general are out and about, walking closer to others than they should. I'm not sure if they've become desensitized to the risk, or what? I haven't checked the news and don't know how global numbers are trending, but if people are becoming lax about social distancing, then it won't bode well.


Pasta for dinner could help a bit. Milk too.
Yeah workin out before bed is a big Nono.
Also: chamomile tea, melatonin and if worst comes to worst prescription drug.
Also if you can, take a nap.
3 hours per night is  not sustainable, imho
They had to close the open parks on LI yesterday. It was insane. People out at pre Corona level.
I get it though. Kids are restless..and people are starved for human contact.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Have you tried food coma?





limom said:


> Pasta for dinner could help a bit. Milk too.



Okay, so I'm definitely trying this! 

Thank you both for understanding. I swear my brain has turned to mush. I keep finding typos in all my posts.
I'm not a big napper or deep sleeper usually anyway, but this is getting out of control.

People getting restless is understandable, but I wish everyone would just find some zen indoors and stop taking unnecessary risks by strolling around like this. It's not worth it. I feel bad for the front line workers who will have additional risks to deal with when people do not distance properly.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww you poor thing. Have you tried food coma? For whatever reason thats the only thing that puts me to sleep. Lol not melatonin, etc. And trust me I've tried. Yea you might gain a few but christ, you finally get to sleep.
> 
> With regards to your groceries, I get it. My instacart delivery folks actually apologized for what little they were able to scrounge up and I was like please, no apologies necessary. Shoot they're doing me a great service by doing what they do. Just keep at it. A wise former coworker/now good friend gave me that tip. Just order more often and acquire a little bit at a time. It will add up eventually.  I know the delivery windows are different (e.g. sometime in the next week vs an hour window) but at least they eventually deliver. And that's all that matters. Stay safe in the stores tho. Its a bit like a frogger game these days.
> 
> With regards to people being more out and about, that's what my friends have told me as well. More people on the street. I might be going on a limb here but I think they're just stir crazy from SIP and just blatantly going against orders, if the overcrowded beaches are any gauge.


A lot of people are not taking this seriously. A friend of mine is a vet and said it’s overblown and much to do about nothing. She is a doctor, of animals granted, but how can she think this. If she can think this I am sure there are many others. It’s crazy!! We had a somewhat heated discussion which I ended. This may put a damper on our friendship.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Pasta for dinner could help a bit. Milk too.
> Yeah workin out before bed is a big Nono.
> Also: chamomile tea, melatonin and if worst comes to worst prescription drug.
> Also if you can, take a nap.
> 3 hours per night is  not sustainable, imho
> They had to close the open parks on LI yesterday. It was insane. People out at pre Corona level.
> I get it though. Kids are restless..and people are starved for human contact.


I dont understand it. At least y'all have video chat. Shoot back in the day we didn't have that. We had landline and three way!



jblended said:


> Okay, so I'm definitely trying this!
> 
> Thank you both for understanding. I swear my brain has turned to mush. I keep finding typos in all my posts.
> I'm not a big napper or deep sleeper usually anyway, but this is getting out of control.
> 
> People getting restless is understandable, but I wish everyone would just find some zen indoors and stop taking unnecessary risks by strolling around like this. It's not worth it. I feel bad for the front line workers who will have additional risks to deal with when people do not distance properly.


I know. I just watched some folks publicly whine as they were being kicked off the beach because staying at home was "boring". They drove 90 min from where they lived to get to the beach.



Chagall said:


> A lot of people are not taking this seriously. A friend of mine is a vet and said it’s overblown and much to do about nothing. She is a doctor, of animals granted, but how can she think this. If she can think this I am sure there are many others. It’s crazy!! We had a somewhat heated discussion which I ended. This may put a damper on our friendship.



You are not alone. I have strained a few friendships over this pandemic. 
- public school teacher said this was media hype and claimed the flu is more deadly
- her bff, another city worker, could not understand why everyone fed into this "fear" and said the world has gone mad

The latter actually left the city because he was fed up that no one would join him on his daily walks around the city.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious why many of you have issue with multiple family members in the store? Is it because they spread out and consume the whole aisle? I personally hate that.  My hubby and I go to the store together as a team. I start in the pharmacy line and he begins shopping on the other side of the store. When I finish I work on our list from the opposite side of the store till we meet in the middle and then we are finished. When we get to the register I take my gloves off and become the “clean hands” and he continues to touch any store things buggy, key pads etc.. I touch credit card, car keys and car door handles. We also work to keep each other calm and not get panicked by those around us without masks. We work to calm each other.
> 
> We put a lot of thought and effort into being in and out quick, staying hygienic and being super mindful of others. Am I missing something? I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong by going in as a team. But some on here seem very passionate that 2 going in is wrong. If I go in alone I will take twice as long and be near twice as many people. Isn’t that pretty close to causing the same exposure to others as what him and I do? Neither one of us are working and we have been home together for 40 days.


Not every family is as considerate as you and your hubby. I went to Home Depot yesterday to get flourescent light bulbs (because all 4 in my kitchen had burned out) and there was a mom with 4 kids taking up entire aisles, eliminating the options for social distancing and efficient shopping. And even though they were all wearing masks, some of the children were very young and they were fiddling with their masks and then touching items on the shelves. In this case, if the mom could not find child care then she should have ordered in advance for curbside pick up because Home Depot was limiting the number of people in the store so we had to wait in line for previous shoppers to exit. Her kids were preventing other shoppers from being able to enter the store. All I needed were light bulbs and it should have been a 10 minute mission but I stood in line far longer than that while couples and families shopped for landscaping supplies and patio furniture. And the line for paint was almost out the door! I don't think painting your walls is an essential task right now, but I digress....

That's just my opinion. I do think you and your hubby are being responsible and considerate but unfortunately that seems to be the exception rather than the rule these days.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Compass Rose

I just don't think anything will ever be quite the same when all is said and done.  Seriously, we will all find that we have new people skills and cooking skills and crafting skills that were relegated to the back of our minds....and it's only been about 6 weeks of this.  Our beaches are opening up tomorrow but they are not opening up the bathrooms.  So people are wondering and complaining about where they are supposed to poop.  They just don't get it.  Don't bring your 15 relatives, 3 beach umbrellas, 2 coolers and a dozen beach toys for a 6 hour stay.  The idea behind this was to limit your stay to about an hour to get some fresh air.  I will bet that this beach opening idea will be shut down within a week because people just don't get the idea behind it.  Around here, it's all about the beaches and the beautiful blue water beaches, so opening them is a big impact.


----------



## TC1

I think the limiting of meat products is so that there's no hoarding since so many North American meat and poultry plants have had outbreaks and closed. 
My province has set the re-open plan. So, apparently May 19th you can get a hair appt. I'm hearing from stylists that they are going to be required to wear full face shields, gloves..etc. Well, if that's the case..no thanks. 
I see Home Depot and Lowe's garden centres are packed when it's nice out because people are BORED. Yet all the small greenhouses are mandated closed? There's just no sense.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> I think the limiting of meat products is so that there's no hoarding since so many North American meat and poultry plants have had outbreaks and closed.
> My province has set the re-open plan. So, apparently May 19th you can get a hair appt. I'm hearing from stylists that they are going to be required to wear full face shields, gloves..etc. Well, if that's the case..no thanks.
> I see Home Depot and Lowe's garden centres are packed when it's nice out because people are BORED. Yet all the small greenhouses are mandated closed? There's just no sense.


Liquor store are considered essential?


----------



## Sunshine mama

These days, stuck in the house,  I am finding myself deep cleaning every inch of the house. One room at a time.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Liquor store are considered essential?


I didn't mention it in my post... but they've never closed!, nor have the weed shops. Apparently they don't want anyone to have withdrawl. well, that's the excuse they're peddaling anyhow.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I have always cut hair. I’m not a hairdresser but am pretty good at it, and get lots of compliments. I have cut many friends and family members hair and love doing it. I don’t always get perfect results but have had many non perfect professional hair cuts also. When I get professional cuts I usually have to correct them in one way or another. I’m using this time to try different styles as no one will see them anyway, and let’s face it, it’s something to do.


I'm thinking of cutting my hair very short now, as that will get rid of all the dyed hair and leave my hair its natural color. I started growing it out almost a year ago. 

I cut DH's hair a few weeks ago. It was the first time I had ever cut men's hair. It took me 3 times or more as long as the barber but DH said I did a good job. I just did it with regular scissors. I used to cut my son's hair when he was little but I didn't know what I was doing then.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'm thinking of cutting my hair very short now, as that will get rid of all the dyed hair and leave my hair its natural color. I started growing it out almost a year ago.
> 
> I cut DH's hair a few weeks ago. It was the first time I had ever cut men's hair. It took me 3 times or more as long as the barber but DH said I did a good job. I just did it with regular scissors. I used to cut my son's hair when he was little but I didn't know what I was doing then.


I know what you mean by taking a long time.
I cut my DD's hair and it took me hours, cuz I didn't want to cut too much at a time and not be able to fix it! Then it took me forever cleaning up! DD loves it though.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> I didn't mention it in my post... but they've never closed!, nor have the weed shops. Apparently they don't want anyone to have withdrawl. well, that's the excuse they're peddaling anyhow.
> No they have never closed but that they are deemed essential when just about everything else isn’t is a hoot.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I know what you mean by taking a long time.
> I cut my DD's hair and it took me hours, cuz I didn't want to cut too much at a time and not be able to fix it! Then it took me forever cleaning up! DD loves it though.


The smartest thing we did was do the cutting outside on the patio. There was still hair on our clothes but none in the house. As soon as we got inside, we stripped off our clothes and put them in the laundry.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> These days, stuck in the house,  I am finding myself deep cleaning every inch of the house. One room at a time.


I really should, but I'm not motivated. At least the kitchen gets cleaned every day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I really should, but I'm not motivated. At least the kitchen gets cleaned every day.


I'm not motivated either but all I was noticing was dirty this, and dirty that! Everything looked disheveled and dirty.


----------



## Genie27

whateve said:


> The smartest thing we did was do the cutting outside on the patio. There was still hair on our clothes but none in the house. As soon as we got inside, we stripped off our clothes and put them in the laundry.


I’ve used a dry cleaning bag as a cover when doing DIY haircuts - doing it outdoors is an excellent idea.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Liquor store are considered essential?





TC1 said:


> I didn't mention it in my post... but they've never closed!, nor have the weed shops. Apparently they don't want anyone to have withdrawl. well, that's the excuse they're peddaling anyhow.


Besides people being chemically addicted and suffering from serious withdrawals and dying , It would be impossible to get thru this pandemic without social lubricant/mother’s helper, imo.
I am not ashamed to admit that without my couple of glasses of Rose a day, my nerves would have been irremediably shattered.
So yes, booze/weed is essential imho.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Besides people being chemically addicted and suffering from serious withdrawals and dying , It would be impossible to get thru this pandemic without social lubricant/mother’s helper, imo.
> I am not ashamed to admit that without my couple of glasses of Rose a day, my nerves would have been irremediably shattered.
> So yes, booze/weed is essential imho.


Oh, to be clear...I didn't want them to close..but of course people want a "reason" so that's the one they dished out


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

My country of residence has been on lockdown for 6 weeks now (since March 16), and I can't decide if I'm dealing with this really well, or just silently imploding. As introverts, my husband and I have no problem staying home alone, so that part is taken care of. We own a small coffee shop, and we've had to close for the lockdown, so there's no working from home for us. Fortunately our employees are covered by the government's stimulus package, so they're getting paid, but they're antsy to go back to work. As eager as I am to reopen, I'm also terrified of what the environment will be, and how I'm going to pull my business back up. But I know that everyone around me is in the same boat -- this virus feels like a pressing of the Reset button and leveling the playing field for everyone -- so I'm trying not to worry or project my fears too much.

On top of that, my mom is a doctor back in my home country, working on the frontlines. She's an anesthesiologist, and while all elective surgeries in her hospital have been postponed, she's had to cover emergencies, ICU, and focus on patients with respiratory problems, so she's as high-risk as one can get. My dad supplies fish to grocery stores and chains, so he still goes to work, but he's keeping as safe as he can. I worry about them, but we're all keeping in touch via our WhatsApp group, so I know they're doing OK.

The one silver lining is that my husband and I go out every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. We also feed one cat (the white one in the first photo) that has been coming to our shop for food every day since last October, and I know she'll never let me slip on that one!

I hope you're all holding up as best as the circumstances will allow. As a small business owner myself, I cannot recommend enough supporting your local businesses. They're going to need it more than ever, especially once the lockdowns are over and they have to once again compete with all the big brands/chains. Also, I really don't subscribe to the whole idea of using this time to learn a new language, start a side hustle, build an airplane, or whatever the hell social media is pushing, because if there were ever a time for the world to take a step back, regroup, and reevaluate priorities, including going easy on ourselves and one another, that time would be now. 

And now, if you've read this far, here are the cats!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chagall said:


> Liquor store are considered essential?


Apparently lol! We're a dry house but I see all the neighbors around us hauling in (lots of) alcohol almost daily. They make daily alcohol runs. The one time I went to the grocery for milk and eggs the guy in front of me had at least 20 different bottles of alcohol. They say crime has been significantly down so I find that rather interesting from a socio perspective - I'd always mentally linked alcohol + crime, but that hasn't been the case in my area. Alcohol sales are up like crazy but crime (except domestic) is down.


----------



## sdkitty

I have to admit I'm discouraged this morning.  I'm on board for following the recommendations of CA state and local govt.  But the latest now is the county is saying everyone must wear face masks when they leave home.  

Dont get me wrong - when I see people shopping (which I don't see many) w/o masks, they annoy me.

Here is the part that bothers me - they (county supervisor) said this is going to be a part of the new normal.  What?  Like long term?  How could one eat or drink at a restaurant wearing a face mask?  
It's been five or six weeks and we are looking at months more of this?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I have to admit I'm discouraged this morning.  I'm on board for following the recommendations of CA state and local govt.  But the latest now is the county is saying everyone must wear face masks when they leave home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong - when I see people shopping (which I don't see many) w/o masks, they annoy me.
> 
> Here is the part that bothers me - they (county supervisor) said this is going to be a part of the new normal.  What?  Like long term?  How could one eat or drink at a restaurant wearing a face mask?
> It's been five or six weeks and we are looking at months more of this?


Courage. You can do it.


----------



## Compass Rose

TC1 said:


> I think the limiting of meat products is so that there's no hoarding since so many North American meat and poultry plants have had outbreaks and closed.
> My province has set the re-open plan. So, apparently May 19th you can get a hair appt. I'm hearing from stylists that they are going to be required to wear full face shields, gloves..etc. Well, if that's the case..no thanks.
> I see Home Depot and Lowe's garden centres are packed when it's nice out because people are BORED. Yet all the small greenhouses are mandated closed? There's just no sense.


I think I will attempt cutting my hair myself if this is the case.....I have a good inch and a half of silver roots over blonde that I never saw before, and I just might end up liking the color of my own hair.  But...I need a haircut desperately!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

yeuxhonnetes said:


> My country of residence has been on lockdown for 6 weeks now (since March 16), and I can't decide if I'm dealing with this really well, or just silently imploding. As introverts, my husband and I have no problem staying home alone, so that part is taken care of. We own a small coffee shop, and we've had to close for the lockdown, so there's no working from home for us. Fortunately our employees are covered by the government's stimulus package, so they're getting paid, but they're antsy to go back to work. As eager as I am to reopen, I'm also terrified of what the environment will be, and how I'm going to pull my business back up. But I know that everyone around me is in the same boat -- this virus feels like a pressing of the Reset button and leveling the playing field for everyone -- so I'm trying not to worry or project my fears too much.
> 
> On top of that, my mom is a doctor back in my home country, working on the frontlines. She's an anesthesiologist, and while all elective surgeries in her hospital have been postponed, she's had to cover emergencies, ICU, and focus on patients with respiratory problems, so she's as high-risk as one can get. My dad supplies fish to grocery stores and chains, so he still goes to work, but he's keeping as safe as he can. I worry about them, but we're all keeping in touch via our WhatsApp group, so I know they're doing OK.
> 
> The one silver lining is that my husband and I go out every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. We also feed one cat (the white one in the first photo) that has been coming to our shop for food every day since last October, and I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> I hope you're all holding up as best as the circumstances will allow. As a small business owner myself, I cannot recommend enough supporting your local businesses. They're going to need it more than ever, especially once the lockdowns are over and they have to once again compete with all the big brands/chains. Also, I really don't subscribe to the whole idea of using this time to learn a new language, start a side hustle, build an airplane, or whatever the hell social media is pushing, because if there were ever a time for the world to take a step back, regroup, and reevaluate priorities, including going easy on ourselves and one another, that time would be now.
> 
> And now, if you've read this far, here are the cats!
> ]


You are amazing!


----------



## Chagall

Compass Rose said:


> I think I will attempt cutting my hair myself if this is the case.....I have a good inch and a half of silver roots over blonde that I never saw before, and I just might end up liking the color of my own hair.  But...I need a haircut desperately!!!


There are a lot of YouTube videos explaining in detail how to cut hair. I go on there to check out various styles. I gave myself a pixie, very short that I have wanted to try for years. It turned out OK. I probably won’t repeat on it but there are things I love about it. It just needs to grow a little bit lol!


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> I have to admit I'm discouraged this morning.  I'm on board for following the recommendations of CA state and local govt.  But the latest now is the county is saying everyone must wear face masks when they leave home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong - when I see people shopping (which I don't see many) w/o masks, they annoy me.
> 
> Here is the part that bothers me - they (county supervisor) said this is going to be a part of the new normal.  What?  Like long term?  How could one eat or drink at a restaurant wearing a face mask?
> It's been five or six weeks and we are looking at months more of this?


I think this will be in effect for quite awhile, our "new normal" for at least 12-18 months.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Courage. You can do it.


 
and (shallow I know) why bother wearing makeup when you're not seeing anyone and if you do, you're wearing a mask?


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

sdkitty said:


> I have to admit I'm discouraged this morning.  I'm on board for following the recommendations of CA state and local govt.  But the latest now is the county is saying everyone must wear face masks when they leave home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong - when I see people shopping (which I don't see many) w/o masks, they annoy me.
> 
> Here is the part that bothers me - they (county supervisor) said this is going to be a part of the new normal.  What?  Like long term?  How could one eat or drink at a restaurant wearing a face mask?
> It's been five or six weeks and we are looking at months more of this?



I think the general consensus among the medical communities (at least in my home country and my country of residence) is that even as countries begin to reopen their economies in phases, everyone is advised to uphold the status quo as far as hygiene and spatial distancing are concerned. I say 'spatial' because when the lockdowns are over and people go back to work or resume their routines, staying 6ft apart where possible is still recommended. It's going to take at least a year for a vaccine to be developed and cleared for market, and until then, the virus will keep spreading. So the "new normal" just means keeping hygiene at optimum levels, and maintaining spatial distancing (although good hygiene is supposed to be ingrained into a person from birth in the first place), to minimize the spread of the virus as best as we can.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> and (shallow I know) why bother wearing makeup when you're not seeing anyone and if you do, you're wearing a mask?


For yourself


----------



## limom

yeuxhonnetes said:


> I think the general consensus among the medical communities (at least in my home country and my country of residence) is that even as countries begin to reopen their economies in phases, everyone is advised to uphold the status quo as far as hygiene and spatial distancing are concerned. I say 'spatial' because when the lockdowns are over and people go back to work or resume their routines, staying 6ft apart where possible is still recommended. It's going to take at least a year for a vaccine to be developed and cleared for market, and until then, the virus will keep spreading. So the "new normal" just means keeping hygiene at optimum levels, and maintaining spatial distancing (although good hygiene is supposed to be ingrained into a person from birth in the first place), to minimize the spread of the virus as best as we can.


Your food looks delish!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

arnott said:


> Does everyone else have Seniors hour where they are?     Here the grocery stores open to the public at 8am,  but they have 7am to 8am reserved for the Seniors to shop.



Yes! We have it here in Australia. Seniors, disability, anyone with a government health care card (not unemployment!) is able to buy at those times. I qualify for those times (disability), but there is no way in hell I'm going to start to Que at 5 am just to go grocery shopping. They also have mornings for those on the front line, police, health workers etc..I've been going just after 9 am in the morning & having no problems with buying anything, lots of tp, rice, etc..although there are limits on those. I don't buy it, so it doesn't bother me & I still have enough tp to last me another 3 months! What drives me insane is people just staring at empty shelves or blocking the isle because they're on their dam phone!

Why wear gloves when shopping only to put them in your handbag afterwards??? Make's no sense at all!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Compass Rose said:


> You are amazing!



Thank you! We all do our best


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> and (shallow I know) why bother wearing makeup when you're not seeing anyone and if you do, you're wearing a mask?


I decided to go through my entire jewelry box of earrings that I haven't worn in a long time, so I wear a different pair every single day.  No one sees me, except for my hubby, but I have yet to miss a day without putting on makeup....including eyeshadow and mascara so I don't look like I've been sleeping all afternoon.  It just makes me feel better doing it.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

limom said:


> Your food looks delish!



Thank you! We're now looking at ways to tailor our menu for people who will need to be on a budget when they come out of this lockdown.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

yeuxhonnetes said:


> My country of residence has been on lockdown for 6 weeks now (since March 16), and I can't decide if I'm dealing with this really well, or just silently imploding. As introverts, my husband and I have no problem staying home alone, so that part is taken care of. We own a small coffee shop, and we've had to close for the lockdown, so there's no working from home for us. Fortunately our employees are covered by the government's stimulus package, so they're getting paid, but they're antsy to go back to work. As eager as I am to reopen, I'm also terrified of what the environment will be, and how I'm going to pull my business back up. But I know that everyone around me is in the same boat -- this virus feels like a pressing of the Reset button and leveling the playing field for everyone -- so I'm trying not to worry or project my fears too much.
> 
> On top of that, my mom is a doctor back in my home country, working on the frontlines. She's an anesthesiologist, and while all elective surgeries in her hospital have been postponed, she's had to cover emergencies, ICU, and focus on patients with respiratory problems, so she's as high-risk as one can get. My dad supplies fish to grocery stores and chains, so he still goes to work, but he's keeping as safe as he can. I worry about them, but we're all keeping in touch via our WhatsApp group, so I know they're doing OK.
> 
> The one silver lining is that my husband and I go out every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. We also feed one cat (the white one in the first photo) that has been coming to our shop for food every day since last October, and I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> I hope you're all holding up as best as the circumstances will allow. As a small business owner myself, I cannot recommend enough supporting your local businesses. They're going to need it more than ever, especially once the lockdowns are over and they have to once again compete with all the big brands/chains. Also, I really don't subscribe to the whole idea of using this time to learn a new language, start a side hustle, build an airplane, or whatever the hell social media is pushing, because if there were ever a time for the world to take a step back, regroup, and reevaluate priorities, including going easy on ourselves and one another, that time would be now.
> 
> And now, if you've read this far, here are the cats!
> 
> View attachment 4717779
> View attachment 4717780
> View attachment 4717782
> View attachment 4717783


----------



## LemonDrop

yeuxhonnetes said:


> My country of residence has been on lockdown for 6 weeks now (since March 16), and I can't decide if I'm dealing with this really well, or just silently imploding. As introverts, my husband and I have no problem staying home alone, so that part is taken care of. We own a small coffee shop, and we've had to close for the lockdown, so there's no working from home for us. Fortunately our employees are covered by the government's stimulus package, so they're getting paid, but they're antsy to go back to work. As eager as I am to reopen, I'm also terrified of what the environment will be, and how I'm going to pull my business back up. But I know that everyone around me is in the same boat -- this virus feels like a pressing of the Reset button and leveling the playing field for everyone -- so I'm trying not to worry or project my fears too much.
> 
> On top of that, my mom is a doctor back in my home country, working on the frontlines. She's an anesthesiologist, and while all elective surgeries in her hospital have been postponed, she's had to cover emergencies, ICU, and focus on patients with respiratory problems, so she's as high-risk as one can get. My dad supplies fish to grocery stores and chains, so he still goes to work, but he's keeping as safe as he can. I worry about them, but we're all keeping in touch via our WhatsApp group, so I know they're doing OK.
> 
> The one silver lining is that my husband and I go out every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. We also feed one cat (the white one in the first photo) that has been coming to our shop for food every day since last October, and I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> I hope you're all holding up as best as the circumstances will allow. As a small business owner myself, I cannot recommend enough supporting your local businesses. They're going to need it more than ever, especially once the lockdowns are over and they have to once again compete with all the big brands/chains. Also, I really don't subscribe to the whole idea of using this time to learn a new language, start a side hustle, build an airplane, or whatever the hell social media is pushing, because if there were ever a time for the world to take a step back, regroup, and reevaluate priorities, including going easy on ourselves and one another, that time would be now.
> 
> And now, if you've read this far, here are the cats!
> 
> View attachment 4717779
> View attachment 4717780
> View attachment 4717782
> View attachment 4717783



I was watching a report of business in Wuhan China and most have opened where you can’t even come inside and business is done at the door. And some have like a plastic barrier hung up where they just stick the coffee through a hole. As a consumer I would be pumped if my local coffee shop did something like took text orders from me when I arrived in the parking lot, cash only no change or online payments only and then just texted me to come grab my coffee when it was ready. I like to think my food handlers are interacting with as little people as possible and I wouldn’t want to wait outside the store in a line. Once I figured out the payment system I’d be on board.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> For yourself


I have mixed feelings about the makeup thing.  One the one hand I'm getting used to my un-made-up face.  But sometimes I miss makeup.  I do put on eye makeup when I go to the store.


----------



## randr21

5 min video of a letter from Kansas farmer to NY governor cuomo...my faith in humanity slightly restored.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Update:* We have just done WEEK 1 with another 3 WEEKS left BEFORE SOME restrictions will be lifted???????  So we're looking at around mid MAY before* Some* restrictions will be lifted?????    

OMG! FMD! I've never sworn so much in all my life!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Update:* We have just done WEEK 1 with another 3 WEEKS left BEFORE SOME restrictions will be lifted???????  So we're looking at around mid MAY before* Some* restrictions will be lifted?????
> 
> OMG! FMD! I've never sworn so much in all my life!!!



curious. If you feel comfortable sharing. what country or area of the world do you live in with only one week so far? I’m in the USA. I just finished a 14 day self quarantine when my state issued a mandatory quarantine. I’m on day 41 I think.


----------



## doni

sdkitty said:


> Here is the part that bothers me - they (county supervisor) said this is going to be a part of the new normal.  What?  Like long term?  How could one eat or drink at a restaurant wearing a face mask?
> It's been five or six weeks and we are looking at months more of this?



18 months is a reasonable figure, but it could well be more.
I think we need to get use to the idea.
Sometimes I feel these weeks of early confinement are going to be the easiest of this whole thing. I feel like I am inside a bubble right now.




sdkitty said:


> and (shallow I know) why bother wearing makeup when you're not seeing anyone and if you do, you're wearing a mask?


Zoom


----------



## LemonDrop

My city put out a short video to show what 6 feet looked like when you’re in the park. We are allowed to exercise if we social distance.

I wish my country would put out videos showing how to act in the store. How to be thoughtful, move to the side. I don’t think some people have the mind capacity to understand they make a difference or to think through how they can change small actions to make a big difference. I think a lot of people think, “this is too hard” before they even consider changing their actions.

I wish my government would show people this is how you respond when someone tries to pass your family of 4 in the store. This is how you respond when you are entering or exiting a building and someone else is attempting to. I think some people cannot/will not adapt and I wonder if these people are very successful in their life. However instead of just restricting restricting restricting I think we need to spoon feed some people on the changes polite society needs to make to operate in this current environment. Rant over.


----------



## Lilybarb

yeuxhonnetes said:


> I think the general consensus among the medical communities (at least in my home country and my country of residence) is that even as countries begin to reopen their economies in phases, everyone is advised to uphold the status quo as far as hygiene and spatial distancing are concerned. I say 'spatial' because when the lockdowns are over and people go back to work or resume their routines, staying 6ft apart where possible is still recommended. It's going to take at least a year for a vaccine to be developed and cleared for market, and until then, the virus will keep spreading. So the "new normal" just means keeping hygiene at optimum levels, and maintaining spatial distancing (although good hygiene is supposed to be ingrained into a person from birth in the first place), to minimize the spread of the virus as best as we can.


It amazes me how grown folks have to be told to wash their hands lol. If we can keep the non- washers washing it up, we may see other illnesses, the seasonal flu, strep, the common cold, stomach viruses, go way down in number. Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Update:* We have just done WEEK 1 with another 3 WEEKS left BEFORE SOME restrictions will be lifted???????  So we're looking at around mid MAY before* Some* restrictions will be lifted?????
> 
> OMG! FMD! I've never sworn so much in all my life!!!


It doesn’t help your situation but I’m thinking of you. I wish I could say more but it’s probably not allowed. I do hope things get better in your area and restrictions are lifted. Hang in there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I've noticed that many stores now have on their floors "footprints"of where to stand so there is adequate
social distancing between customers.
There are some that are more aware than others & are paying attention.
We can just hope for the best
Also many are becoming more "conditioned" to wearing masks & gloves.
As the warmer weather hits us,it will be interesting to see if the masks& gloves stay on & if people
will continue to be aware of social distancing.
Like many, the vaccine can't come "soon enough"...


----------



## Chagall

LemonDrop said:


> My city put out a short video to show what 6 feet looked like when you’re in the park. We are allowed to exercise if we social distance.
> 
> I wish my country would put out videos showing how to act in the store. How to be thoughtful, move to the side. I don’t think some people have the mind capacity to understand they make a difference or to think through how they can change small actions to make a big difference. I think a lot of people think, “this is too hard” before they even consider changing their actions.
> 
> I wish my government would show people this is how you respond when someone tries to pass your family of 4 in the store. This is how you respond when you are entering or exiting a building and someone else is attempting to. I think some people cannot/will not adapt and I wonder if these people are very successful in their life. However instead of just restricting restricting restricting I think we need to spoon feed some people on the changes polite society needs to make to operate in this current environment. Rant over.


Frankly I am not in any hurry for  restrictions to be lifted. Everything is in lockdown and has been for over a month and still the virus is spreading. They are rushing things mostly for the economy but in the long run the economy will fare much worse if the virus spreads faster, kills more people and everything has to be closed down again. I feel safe now. I won’t once they start to open things up (too soon- IMO)


----------



## Lilybarb

yeuxhonnetes said:


> My country of residence has been on lockdown for 6 weeks now (since March 16), and I can't decide if I'm dealing with this really well, or just silently imploding. As introverts, my husband and I have no problem staying home alone, so that part is taken care of. We own a small coffee shop, and we've had to close for the lockdown, so there's no working from home for us. Fortunately our employees are covered by the government's stimulus package, so they're getting paid, but they're antsy to go back to work. As eager as I am to reopen, I'm also terrified of what the environment will be, and how I'm going to pull my business back up. But I know that everyone around me is in the same boat -- this virus feels like a pressing of the Reset button and leveling the playing field for everyone -- so I'm trying not to worry or project my fears too much.
> 
> On top of that, my mom is a doctor back in my home country, working on the frontlines. She's an anesthesiologist, and while all elective surgeries in her hospital have been postponed, she's had to cover emergencies, ICU, and focus on patients with respiratory problems, so she's as high-risk as one can get. My dad supplies fish to grocery stores and chains, so he still goes to work, but he's keeping as safe as he can. I worry about them, but we're all keeping in touch via our WhatsApp group, so I know they're doing OK.
> 
> The one silver lining is that my husband and I go out every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. We also feed one cat (the white one in the first photo) that has been coming to our shop for food every day since last October, and I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> I hope you're all holding up as best as the circumstances will allow. As a small business owner myself, I cannot recommend enough supporting your local businesses. They're going to need it more than ever, especially once the lockdowns are over and they have to once again compete with all the big brands/chains. Also, I really don't subscribe to the whole idea of using this time to learn a new language, start a side hustle, build an airplane, or whatever the hell social media is pushing, because if there were ever a time for the world to take a step back, regroup, and reevaluate priorities, including going easy on ourselves and one another, that time would be now.
> 
> And now, if you've read this far, here are the cats!
> 
> View attachment 4717779
> View attachment 4717780
> View attachment 4717782
> View attachment 4717783


What a great post - thank you, & thank you so much for taking care of these (mostly) forgotten beautiful creatures. Have 2 semi-ferals too, & tho I certainly love them & do not begrudge one penny spent on them, I am aware I am taking care of the end result of someone else's irresponsibility.   sigh...


----------



## V0N1B2

Love Of My Life said:


> I've noticed that many stores now have on their floors "footprints"of where to stand so there is adequate
> social distancing between customers.
> There are some that are more aware than others & are paying attention.
> We can just hope for the best
> Also many are becoming more "conditioned" to wearing masks & gloves.
> As the warmer weather hits us,it will be interesting to see if the masks& gloves stay on & if people
> will continue to be aware of social distancing.
> Like many, the vaccine can't come "soon enough"...


Our stores here have had the footprints and tape on the floors for at least a month now.
*BC, Canada


----------



## luckylove

Hi everybody! quick question for you... In our family, a number of special occasions have fallen into the abyss caused by this pandemic, but I really would like to do something celebratory to honor my Mom on Mother's Day. Any ideas on how to make it festive in this age of social distancing? My parents are not very tech savvy. What are you all thinking of doing?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LemonDrop said:


> curious. If you feel comfortable sharing. what country or area of the world do you live in with only one week so far? I’m in the USA. I just finished a 14 day self quarantine when my state issued a mandatory quarantine. I’m on day 41 I think.



We have been in lockdown since early March, around 7 weeks thus far, thereabouts. I'm in Australia. 


*ETA:* Like on my Avatar, if you click on it: It states: Running amuck in Oz! Aussie slang word for Australia.


----------



## southernbelle43

yeuxhonnetes said:


> My country of residence has been on lockdown for 6 weeks now (since March 16), and I can't decide if I'm dealing with this really well, or just silently imploding. As introverts, my husband and I have no problem staying home alone, so that part is taken care of. We own a small coffee shop, and we've had to close for the lockdown, so there's no working from home for us. Fortunately our employees are covered by the government's stimulus package, so they're getting paid, but they're antsy to go back to work. As eager as I am to reopen, I'm also terrified of what the environment will be, and how I'm going to pull my business back up. But I know that everyone around me is in the same boat -- this virus feels like a pressing of the Reset button and leveling the playing field for everyone -- so I'm trying not to worry or project my fears too much.
> 
> On top of that, my mom is a doctor back in my home country, working on the frontlines. She's an anesthesiologist, and while all elective surgeries in her hospital have been postponed, she's had to cover emergencies, ICU, and focus on patients with respiratory problems, so she's as high-risk as one can get. My dad supplies fish to grocery stores and chains, so he still goes to work, but he's keeping as safe as he can. I worry about them, but we're all keeping in touch via our WhatsApp group, so I know they're doing OK.
> 
> The one silver lining is that my husband and I go out every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. We also feed one cat (the white one in the first photo) that has been coming to our shop for food every day since last October, and I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> I hope you're all holding up as best as the circumstances will allow. As a small business owner myself, I cannot recommend enough supporting your local businesses. They're going to need it more than ever, especially once the lockdowns are over and they have to once again compete with all the big brands/chains. Also, I really don't subscribe to the whole idea of using this time to learn a new language, start a side hustle, build an airplane, or whatever the hell social media is pushing, because if there were ever a time for the world to take a step back, regroup, and reevaluate priorities, including going easy on ourselves and one another, that time would be now.
> 
> And now, if you've read this far, here are the cats!
> 
> View attachment 4717779
> View attachment 4717780
> View attachment 4717782
> View attachment 4717783


Bless you for taking care of those cats!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I have been really struggling emotionally. I’m fighting with my husband, and I find myself getting so annoyed by my children. They seem glued to me 24/7 and I find it exhausting. Weekends are not much better than weekdays but weekdays are worse as I have to be their teacher and still do my own job, clean the apartment, do the laundry, make food, clean up...it feels oppressive. We finally went out yesterday as a family after almost a month and a half of self-quarantining. Of course the kids kept complaining about wearing masks.

I really want to be positive but it’s fraying on my nerves. My work assumes I’m free since I’m home but I’m constantly doing something for my family. My friends who don’t have kids complain and I find it hard to not say anything...Anybody else in this boat?!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

limom said:


> Besides people being chemically addicted and suffering from serious withdrawals and dying , It would be impossible to get thru this pandemic without social lubricant/mother’s helper, imo.
> I am not ashamed to admit that without my couple of glasses of Rose a day, my nerves would have been irremediably shattered.
> So yes, booze/weed is essential imho.


Agreed!


----------



## LemonDrop

I have a nice bottle of wine I want to drink. I really want it tonight but I don’t want to drink it alone and like sitting here watching movies just doesn’t seem like enough of an occasion


----------



## LemonDrop

maybe I should drink it because I am healthy and I can.  That is the best reason ever !


----------



## foosy

it is all a state of mind.
If you accept the situation, it will be much easier.
Embrace it - it's the new world.

As strange as it may sound, this situation has actually relieved a lot of subconscious stress I had.
I finally have time for so many projects I wanted to do, and each one I accomplish gives me a great feeling of fulfillment. 
As a couple we have more time to each other. We consciously decided to limit the news as they are very repetitive and not necessarily informative. It's almost like a stay-at-home honeymoon. We talk to family, kids and friends on zoom, facetime or phone, so we are not missing the social aspect.
It's really not that bad, IF you are willing to see it as such.


----------



## pixiejenna

After work I ran to Whole Foods for a few items and they’re limiting the number of people which I expected since most stores are doing this. However when I went to check out they had new signs on the registers saying no cash only credit or debit no cash back. I’m expecting to see more stores to go this route to be honest, as a way to minimize the potential for exposure. My drive home so many people out and about and a shocking amount of people at the two parks I drove by. It made me cringe at how many people and kids were there. I honestly can’t even think of the last time I;ve seen the parks full with people to be honest.


----------



## Lux.

It's been stressy. I lost my job over a month ago. I live in NYC and there are many people that aren't practicing social distancing. I live by a cemetery at the moment so I see bodies being brought into the funeral homes and funeral services every day, multiple times a day even though I only go out to walk my dog. After witnessing a whole moving truck full of bodies, I get pretty upset when people say it's no worse than the flu or that it's all a hoax. I'm looking forward to moving soon so I'm not confronted by all of the death every day. I am thankful to have my dog Toby with me. He's been a great comfort during this time.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Lilybarb said:


> It amazes me how grown folks have to be told to wash their hands lol. If we can keep the non- washers washing it up, we may see other illnesses, the seasonal flu, strep, the common cold, stomach viruses, go way down in number. Wouldn't that be great!



Exactly! When the initial fuss was made about washing hands often and buying hand sanitizers, I just thought "Well what was everyone doing before this virus even existed?!"


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Lilybarb said:


> What a great post - thank you, & thank you so much for taking care of these (mostly) forgotten beautiful creatures. Have 2 semi-ferals too, & tho I certainly love them & do not begrudge one penny spent on them, I am aware I am taking care of the end result of someone else's irresponsibility.   sigh...





southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you for taking care of those cats!!!



Thank you! I'm a crazy cat lady and these cats are so sweet. There is a serious overpopulation of cats on this island, so in recent years the rescue groups have been trying to do as much TNR as possible. Unfortunately, this lockdown will set our efforts back by months, maybe even years


----------



## BigPurseSue

nycmamaofone said:


> I have been really struggling emotionally. I’m fighting with my husband, and I find myself getting so annoyed by my children. They seem glued to me 24/7 and I find it exhausting. Weekends are not much better than weekdays but weekdays are worse as I have to be their teacher and still do my own job, clean the apartment, do the laundry, make food, clean up...it feels oppressive. We finally went out yesterday as a family after almost a month and a half of self-quarantining. Of course the kids kept complaining about wearing masks.
> 
> I really want to be positive but it’s fraying on my nerves. My work assumes I’m free since I’m home but I’m constantly doing something for my family. My friends who don’t have kids complain and I find it hard to not say anything...Anybody else in this boat?!



I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how difficult it must be. I think parents are facing an impossible burden with home-schooling--and schools not helping much, at least that's the case here. If at all possible please take time out for yourself, please be good to yourself. Take the time you need for quiet and to de-stress. And remember that your friends here on TPF are rooting for you. Hugs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

randr21 said:


> 5 min video of a letter from Kansas farmer to NY governor cuomo...my faith in humanity slightly restored.



Thank you for this video.  Sometimes we all need a GOOD cry, and this video pushed me over the edge.
What beautiful people they are!


----------



## limom

nycmamaofone said:


> I have been really struggling emotionally. I’m fighting with my husband, and I find myself getting so annoyed by my children. They seem glued to me 24/7 and I find it exhausting. Weekends are not much better than weekdays but weekdays are worse as I have to be their teacher and still do my own job, clean the apartment, do the laundry, make food, clean up...it feels oppressive. We finally went out yesterday as a family after almost a month and a half of self-quarantining. Of course the kids kept complaining about wearing masks.
> 
> I really want to be positive but it’s fraying on my nerves. My work assumes I’m free since I’m home but I’m constantly doing something for my family.* My friends who don’t have kids complain and I find it hard to not say anything...*Anybody else in this boat?!


 Just say it already!
I can’t imagine the amount of stress, You are experiencing in NYC. Hang tight. Are you able to sign up your kids for camp in summertime?
You need to take care of yourself. Kids will be kids...your husband otoh needs to step up his game.
Does he get to leave for work? If so when he comes home, he needs to give you an uninterrupted break. You can only take so much.
If he works from home too, you have to give each other a break....
You are not alone. Both my kid and my husband get on my very last nerves... Thanks god for the dog that I walk two/three times a day. If I could I would walk the cats...and we are on LI....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lux. said:


> It's been stressy. I lost my job over a month ago. I live in NYC and there are many people that aren't practicing social distancing. I live by a cemetery at the moment so I see bodies being brought into the funeral homes and funeral services every day, multiple times a day even though I only go out to walk my dog. After witnessing a whole moving truck full of bodies, I get pretty upset when people say it's no worse than the flu or that it's all a hoax. I'm looking forward to moving soon so I'm not confronted by all of the death every day. I am thankful to have my dog Toby with me. He's been a great comfort during this time.


True! I can't understand how some people think it's a hoax!!!!
I'm sending you a hug!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> After work I ran to Whole Foods for a few items and they’re limiting the number of people which I expected since most stores are doing this. However when I went to check out they had new signs on the registers saying no cash only credit or debit no cash back. I’m expecting to see more stores to go this route to be honest, as a way to minimize the potential for exposure. My drive home so many people out and about and a shocking amount of people at the two parks I drove by. It made me cringe at how many people and kids were there. I honestly can’t even think of the last time I;ve seen the parks full with people to be honest.


Exactly! I was picking up food from Whole Foods, so I was just sitting in the car. A very young looking man parked next to me and went to his car, with no mask on, and unloaded his groceries.   Then he left the cart in the middle of the parking spot and left!
I was just like... are you kidding me? Some people just are rude AND selfish!


----------



## Tootsie17

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Thank you! I'm a crazy cat lady and these cats are so sweet. There is a serious overpopulation of cats on this island, so in recent years the rescue groups have been trying to do as much TNR as possible. Unfortunately, this lockdown will set our efforts back by months, maybe even years


Thank you for the cat photos.  I am a member of the crazy cat lady club too. You and your husband are a blessing to those cats during this stressful time and your kindness is appreciated by them I'm sure. I have two cats myself and they give me a reason to get up and get going each day.


----------



## hermes_lemming

For the states that have reopened, are y'all wearing masks? I'm asking cuz I'm watching the today show and watching folks milling about sans masks, exception being testing sites and your occasional restaurant that wants to open up.  Please tell me Im wrong. This aint no drill.

Even if I look the other way and ignore the states that have chosen to ignore the two week decline in cases (a la phase one), this is still very contagious.


----------



## fettfleck

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Exactly! When the initial fuss was made about washing hands often and buying hand sanitizers, I just thought "Well what was everyone doing before this virus even existed?!"



It is actually crazy how many people do not wash their hand regularly. I was always thinking, that it is common to wash your hand e.g. when you come home, before you eat, after going to the toilet etc. But 1.5 years ago when I went on a trip with a good (and very well educated) male friend to Stockholm we got to talk about hand washing over something we saw at an art exhibition. Turned out that he just washes his hand around 2 times a day... I was shocked. I mean you need to go to the toilet more than 2 times a day usually...? Hygiene standard really differ alot...


----------



## SouthTampa

Sunshine mama said:


> Exactly! I was picking up food from Whole Foods, so I was just sitting in the car. A very young looking man parked next to me and went to his car, with no mask on, and unloaded his groceries.   Then he left the cart in the middle of the parking spot and left!
> I was just like... are you kidding me? Some people just are rude AND selfish!


I was at Fresh Market on Saturday.  I saw them politely turn away a woman shopper without a mask.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for the cat photos.  I am a member of the crazy cat lady club too. You and your husband are a blessing to those cats during this stressful time and your kindness is appreciated by them I'm sure. I have two cats myself and they give me a reason to get up and get going each day.



I'm so jealous of everyone who has pets to get them through this period! Our previous landlord didn't allow pets, so when we were preparing to move to this new apartment I decided I was going to adopt a pair of new kittens. 2 weeks after we moved in, the country went on lockdown, so I am kitten-less  I can't even adopt during this lockdown period because the shelters are closed to the public, and I don't have a car, nor can I rent one, to go and buy supplies. The only reason I can still get cat food for the colonies is because I live directly above a small grocery store that sells pet food.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

fettfleck said:


> It is actually crazy how many people do not wash their hand regularly. I was always thinking, that it is common to wash your hand e.g. when you come home, before you eat, after going to the toilet etc. But 1.5 years ago when I went on a trip with a good (and very well educated) male friend to Stockholm we got to talk about hand washing over something we saw at an art exhibition. Turned out that he just washes his hand around 2 times a day... I was shocked. I mean you need to go to the toilet more than 2 times a day usually...? Hygiene standard really differ alot...



This is what really amazed me as well. When I was growing up, I was made to wash my hands before and after meals, every time I came home, after the toilet, so I always took for granted that THAT'S JUST HOW THE WORLD WORKS. And then I was introduced to campus dorm life and OH ACTUALLY...


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> it is all a state of mind.
> If you accept the situation, it will be much easier.
> Embrace it - it's the new world.
> 
> As strange as it may sound, this situation has actually relieved a lot of subconscious stress I had.
> I finally have time for so many projects I wanted to do, and each one I accomplish gives me a great feeling of fulfillment.
> As a couple we have more time to each other. We consciously decided to limit the news as they are very repetitive and not necessarily informative. It's almost like a stay-at-home honeymoon. We talk to family, kids and friends on zoom, facetime or phone, so we are not missing the social aspect.
> It's really not that bad, IF you are willing to see it as such.


That’s a lovely concept foosy but unfortunately does not apply to everyone:
-People who have lost their jobs
-People who have lost their lives or loved ones
-people living with an abusive partner (domestic violence has greatly increased)
-people who were already struggling with anxiety and or depression. (Fifty percent of people surveyed said their mental health has deteriorated.)
It’s wonderful to have a positive attitude to every problem in life, but this is a huge problem. According to a mental health expert it is OK to feel bad about this situation. It’s OK to be depressed. It’s OK to feel sad for the people who lost their lives and the first responders who daily put their lives at risk.


----------



## kat99

nycmamaofone said:


> I have been really struggling emotionally. I’m fighting with my husband, and I find myself getting so annoyed by my children. They seem glued to me 24/7 and I find it exhausting. Weekends are not much better than weekdays but weekdays are worse as I have to be their teacher and still do my own job, clean the apartment, do the laundry, make food, clean up...it feels oppressive. We finally went out yesterday as a family after almost a month and a half of self-quarantining. Of course the kids kept complaining about wearing masks.
> 
> I really want to be positive but it’s fraying on my nerves. My work assumes I’m free since I’m home but I’m constantly doing something for my family. My friends who don’t have kids complain and I find it hard to not say anything...Anybody else in this boat?!



Big hugs! I'm right there with you. It is really hard but I feel that if I complain or say anything it just comes off as whining. The struggle is REAL though. It is really really hard and taxing. I also write a blog and wrote a little about it and while most replies are lovely some people will comment that I should have used birth control


----------



## southernbelle43

I wanted to post something upbeat today. The iPhone does not take good photos so sorry about that. We have a little area in the back yard that is home to lots of wildlife.  Yesterday we had lots of migrating birds including 13 blue birds.  I believe they are correctly called buntings. Plus we had cardinals, Rose breasted grosbeaks, red and yellow finches. It certainly brightened up our day!


----------



## Clearblueskies

southernbelle43 said:


> I wanted to post something upbeat today. The iPhone does not take good photos so sorry about that. We have a little area in the back yard that is home to lots of wildlife.  Yesterday we had lots of migrating birds including 13 blue birds.  I believe they are correctly called buntings. Plus we had cardinals, Rose breasted grosbeaks, red and yellow finches. It certainly brightened up our day!
> View attachment 4718323
> View attachment 4718324


How lovely!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Hi everybody! quick question for you... In our family, a number of special occasions have fallen into the abyss caused by this pandemic, but I really would like to do something celebratory to honor my Mom on Mother's Day. Any ideas on how to make it festive in this age of social distancing? My parents are not very tech savvy. What are you all thinking of doing?



We always used to have Sunday dinner at my house -- with exDH, our kids who live close by and the GDs.  Now we have a zoom conference call at 530 on Sundays.  It's nice to see everyone together and chat for a bit.  Have you considered a
virtual party?


----------



## lulilu

southernbelle43 said:


> I wanted to post something upbeat today. The iPhone does not take good photos so sorry about that. We have a little area in the back yard that is home to lots of wildlife.  Yesterday we had lots of migrating birds including 13 blue birds.  I believe they are correctly called buntings. Plus we had cardinals, Rose breasted grosbeaks, red and yellow finches. It certainly brightened up our day!
> View attachment 4718323
> View attachment 4718324



Wow, nice!  The sound of birds chirping at dawn is always a sign of spring.  We hear the all day, but the quiet dawn hour is really nice.


----------



## southernbelle43

lulilu said:


> Wow, nice!  The sound of birds chirping at dawn is always a sign of spring.  We hear the all day, but the quiet dawn hour is really nice.


A friend who is a photographer wanted to come over and capture some pix of the birds. We both wore masks and stayed 6ft apart.  He sent me this one when he got home.


----------



## foosy

Chagall said:


> That’s a lovely concept foosy but unfortunately does not apply to everyone:
> -People who have lost their jobs
> -People who have lost their lives or loved ones
> -people living with an abusive partner (domestic violence has greatly increased)
> -people who were already struggling with anxiety and or depression. (Fifty percent of people surveyed said their mental health has deteriorated.)
> It’s wonderful to have a positive attitude to every problem in life, but this is a huge problem. According to a mental health expert it is OK to feel bad about this situation. It’s OK to be depressed. It’s OK to feel sad for the people who lost their lives and the first responders who daily put their lives at risk.


I am not disagreeing with you: these are trying times and not easy for many.
Every coin has two sides, and you are definitely presenting another aspect. However, for many it is a state of mind. I meet (virtually) many people who start the conversation saying they are depressed, and that they miss the social aspect of physically meeting people, but as the conversation continues, and I challenge them to see the positive, they turn around and say - I didn't think about it like this. But I want to take it further- you mention abusive partners. This problem, as bad as it is, is not a result of COVID-19. People that are in abusive relationships should either get out of them or get treated. Of course the problem is exacerbated in those times, and if anything, it should serve for them a call to act, and not drag it anymore.
The problem of job loss or income loss is also very real, for many, including myself. We all have to make adjustments, heck this is why I started this thread. Thinking positively helps me overcome fears about providing for my family. I cannot control the situation, but I can control how I react to it, and fear anxiety or depression are not productive. Saying that - I do understand that we don't  possess a switch we can turn on to change our mood to 'happy', but, and that is a big one, if we are able, even for a little bit, to change our state of mind, then I know we will feel better!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> We always used to have Sunday dinner at my house -- with exDH, our kids who live close by and the GDs.  Now we have a zoom conference call at 530 on Sundays.  It's nice to see everyone together and chat for a bit.  Have you considered a
> virtual party?



There is nothing quite as special as that family time together; it's very heartwarming to hear that you all still regularly "get together," even if by zoom for the moment. My father can probably figure out FaceTime, but anything more than that, I am afraid is not in his wheelhouse. I tried to tell him how to access youtube, and even that was just too much for him. I miss them very much. I have never gone this long without seeing them; even in grad school, I flew home once a month to be sure to spend time with them. They have faced a number of health challenges and I want to make the most of the the time remaining.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> For the states that have reopened, are y'all wearing masks? I'm asking cuz I'm watching the today show and watching folks milling about sans masks, exception being testing sites and your occasional restaurant that wants to open up.  Please tell me Im wrong. This aint no drill.
> 
> Even if I look the other way and ignore the states that have chosen to ignore the two week decline in cases (a la phase one), this is still very contagious.



My state hasn’t reopened but my area is pretty much over masks. Outdoors at least. I haven’t been anywhere inside in about 10 days. Most people in my cities park don’t even make an attempt to social distance on paths. I’m one of the few that sees you coming and steps way off to the side and might even turn away. I mean people are working out. Huffing and puffing. Sigh. The only positive for me is I can tell things have changed to the point antibacterial wipes will probably be easily gotten at 6am at my grocery store. So I am going to stock up for next winter. Not hoard. You can only buy one a day. 3x a week. But I plan to be prepared for next year.


----------



## sdkitty

so now we're looking at a possible food shortage?  why is the chairman of Tyson foods shouting from the rooftops (full page ad in NY Times)?  Next we will see everyone buying up all the meat like they did TP


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> I am not disagreeing with you: these are trying times and not easy for many.
> Every coin has two sides, and you are definitely presenting another aspect. However, for many it is a state of mind. I meet (virtually) many people who start the conversation saying they are depressed, and that they miss the social aspect of physically meeting people, but as the conversation continues, and I challenge them to see the positive, they turn around and say - I didn't think about it like this. But I want to take it further- you mention abusive partners. This problem, as bad as it is, is not a result of COVID-19. People that are in abusive relationships should either get out of them or get treated. Of course the problem is exacerbated in those times, and if anything, it should serve for them a call to act, and not drag it anymore.
> The problem of job loss or income loss is also very real, for many, including myself. We all have to make adjustments, heck this is why I started this thread. Thinking positively helps me overcome fears about providing for my family. I cannot control the situation, but I can control how I react to it, and fear anxiety or depression are not productive. Saying that - I do understand that we don't  possess a switch we can turn on to change our mood to 'happy', but, and that is a big one, if we are able, even for a little bit, to change our state of mind, then I know we will feel better!


Thank you for your response foosy. I am glad you are getting the most out of your sheltering in place. I certainly agree that there are always two sides to every coin, and every problem has its advantages. The entire world is watching spring with their noses pressed up against the windows not knowing when it will end or even if it should. I can’t help but think ahead to what might be if this situation is not handled correctly. I think about the possibility of a second wave in the fall, and all kinds of scenarios. Anyway, one day at a time I guess. My dog is delighted to have me around to play with him and train him and his happiness really helps to get me through.


----------



## southernbelle43

sdkitty said:


> so now we're looking at a possible food shortage?  why is the chairman of Tyson foods shouting from the rooftops (full page ad in NY Times)?  Next we will see everyone buying up all the meat like they did TP


I saw that and thought the same thing.


----------



## sdkitty

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw that and thought the same thing.


I guess this is the reason (from Washinton Post):
The company defended itself from criticism that it has not adequately protected its workers and pleaded for more government assistance in doing so.












southernbelle43 said:


> I saw that and thought the same thing.


----------



## rutabaga

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw that and thought the same thing.



Sigh. Like I said a few weeks ago... there's always beans!


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> Sigh. Like I said a few weeks ago... there's always beans!


right
and I've been having some challenges lately getting beans.....uugh


----------



## Mrs.Z

sdkitty said:


> so now we're looking at a possible food shortage?  why is the chairman of Tyson foods shouting from the rooftops (full page ad in NY Times)?  Next we will see everyone buying up all the meat like they did TP


I’m personally not listening to any partisan alarmists with an agenda.  Surely we would see the US Gov. mobilize before it came to food shortages.


----------



## sdkitty

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m personally not listening to any partisan alarmists with an agenda.  Surely we would see the US Gov. mobilize before it came to food shortages.


I hope you're right.  But whether or not we have a real food shortage, this kind of "news" can cause people to go panic buying and creating shortages.


----------



## southernbelle43

sdkitty said:


> right
> and I've been having some challenges lately getting beans.....uugh


Lol for over three weeks I could not find pinto, kidney, black or Northern  beans anywhere.  A few days ago I got a few cans of all of these and felt like I had won the lottery.


----------



## rutabaga

It could be a cry for help/government assistance, but I definitely agree that it'll likely trigger more stockpiling. 

We don't *need* to eat meat, there are other protein substitutes, like peanut butter (although that can be difficult to find as well).


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> It could be a cry for help/government assistance, but I definitely agree that it'll likely trigger more stockpiling.
> 
> We don't *need* to eat meat, there are other protein substitutes, like peanut butter (although that can be difficult to find as well).


unfortunately, if people panic and buy all the meat or drive the prices way up, then that could create shortages (more than there already are) of beans, peanut butter, etc.
I guess one good thing - you can't fill your garage with meat as some did with TP.  You have to have a freezer and a freezer will only hold so much.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> unfortunately, if people panic and buy all the meat or drive the prices way up, then that could create shortages (more than there already are) of beans, peanut butter, etc.
> I guess one good thing - you can't fill your garage with meat as some did with TP.  You have to have a freezer and a freezer will only hold so much.



True, but some people have two fridges. We have a fridge and a chest freezer in the garage, but it's barely full. We bought it mostly to store homemade tomato sauce and bone broth, plus my husband's ice cream, lol.


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> True, but some people have two fridges. We have a fridge and a chest freezer in the garage, but it's barely full. We bought it mostly to store homemade tomato sauce and bone broth, plus my husband's ice cream, lol.


right
some people do have chest freezers like yours but there is still more of a limit to what you can store with meat compared to TP
Hopefully these people who are inclined to hoard mostly don't have the big freezers.
It seems where I live the worst crowds are at Walmart.  Not sure what this says about which segment of the population is panicing.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Swanky

Some meat plants have had to close as there's less sales to retailers/restaurants.
They can't keep producing if they're no longer selling as much.  It's rough on the economy because the plant workers aren't working and their products are perishable.


----------



## V0N1B2

foosy said:


> .... But I want to take it further- you mention abusive partners. This problem, as bad as it is, is not a result of COVID-19. People that are in abusive relationships should either get out of them or get treated. Of course the problem is exacerbated in those times, and if anything, it should serve for them a call to act, and not drag it anymore.


 I can’t. I literally just can’t.


----------



## foosy

sdkitty said:


> I hope you're right.  But whether or not we have a real food shortage, this kind of "news" can cause people to go panic buying and creating shortages.


There is no food shortage . As a matter of fact, the people in farming and agriculture threw away more food than you can imagine. Billions of dollars worth of food went to waste as growers and producers are facing a massive surplus of highly perishable items. The problem is in the supply chain. Our government was slow (apathetic some would say) in setting up processes to buy the surplus and move it to areas in need, but that is changing.


----------



## sdkitty

foosy said:


> There is no food shortage . As a matter of fact, the people in farming and agriculture threw away more food than you can imagine. Billions of dollars worth of food went to waste as growers and producers are facing a massive surplus of highly perishable items. The problem is in the supply chain. Our government was slow (apathetic some would say) in setting up processes to buy the surplus and move it to areas in need, but that is changing.


whether or not there is a food shortage, I think Tyson taking out a full page ad in the NY Times about meat shortages coming/supply chain breaking could be a problem.  We were just getting to the point where shopping for groceries wasn't so bad.  Now this.


----------



## rutabaga

Farmers had to kill their livestock because they couldn’t process it  So they’re losing money and there’s massive food waste.


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> Farmers had to kill their livestock because they couldn’t process it  So they’re losing money and there’s massive food waste.


what a shame.....this whole thing is so tragic


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> My state hasn’t reopened but my area is pretty much over masks. Outdoors at least. I haven’t been anywhere inside in about 10 days. Most people in my cities park don’t even make an attempt to social distance on paths. I’m one of the few that sees you coming and steps way off to the side and might even turn away. I mean people are working out. Huffing and puffing. Sigh. The only positive for me is I can tell things have changed to the point antibacterial wipes will probably be easily gotten at 6am at my grocery store. So I am going to stock up for next winter. Not hoard. You can only buy one a day. 3x a week. But I plan to be prepared for next year.


Don't you mean later this year? Cuz that's when the second wave is returning.


----------



## Storm702

foosy said:


> I am not disagreeing with you: these are trying times and not easy for many.
> Every coin has two sides, and you are definitely presenting another aspect. However, for many it is a state of mind. I meet (virtually) many people who start the conversation saying they are depressed, and that they miss the social aspect of physically meeting people, but as the conversation continues, and I challenge them to see the positive, they turn around and say - I didn't think about it like this. But I want to take it further- you mention abusive partners. This problem, as bad as it is, is not a result of COVID-19. People that are in abusive relationships should either get out of them or get treated. Of course the problem is exacerbated in those times, and if anything, it should serve for them a call to act, and not drag it anymore.
> The problem of job loss or income loss is also very real, for many, including myself. We all have to make adjustments, heck this is why I started this thread. Thinking positively helps me overcome fears about providing for my family. I cannot control the situation, but I can control how I react to it, and fear anxiety or depression are not productive. Saying that - I do understand that we don't  possess a switch we can turn on to change our mood to 'happy', but, and that is a big one, if we are able, even for a little bit, to change our state of mind, then I know we will feel better!



Sometimes it's not as easy as you would think to get out of an abusive relationship-especially if you have no money and nowhere to go. Or if you share children with the abuser. I was in an abusive relationship for years, and got restraining orders (literally just a piece of paper unless you're fortunate to call 911 on your own before they smash your phone or have a neighbor call & have the cops show up while they are still there), changed phone numbers, etc but it took several times for me to be able to get free. That happened after he stole our rent money & blew it, getting us evicted & causing us to stay with his (also alcoholic) mother. He left the second night there, then returned to his mom's house drunk & punched me in the face. We (me, my 3 y/o & 1 y/o) snuvk out while he was asleep & left to the local Salvation Army, where we spent 4 days in a room with a girl off of her schizophrenia meds, that had a door with no lock that anyone could come in. Then we spent months in a domestic violence shelter until I was able to get an apartment in a low income complex.

That was not during a pandemic. People in abusive relationships are stressed as it is, so I am sure that COVID-19 will absolutely play a role in an increase of DV. Look at all the murder suicides happening. Also, people aren't going to be willing to open their homes to someone trying to leave, and homeless shelters are full. If you have no job, no money, no one willing to help- well, you can't just "get out".


----------



## Storm702

My heart is hurting. My best friends of 24 years just lost their grandfather to COVID-19. We're in the USA, he's in Mexico, so they can't even be at the funeral. I can't even go hug them. This is really starting to get to me. My anxiety keeps me up, even though I try to pray until I fall asleep.


----------



## Storm702

southernbelle43 said:


> A friend who is a photographer wanted to come over and capture some pix of the birds. We both wore masks and stayed 6ft apart.  He sent me this one when he got home.
> View attachment 4718479


I love this. This to me is a sign of hope. I've been spending more time in my backyard lately & it has brought me peace. I hope you don't mind, I'd like to use this as my avatar to remind me there is always hope[emoji173]


----------



## sdkitty

Storm702 said:


> My heart is hurting. My best friends of 24 years just lost their grandfather to COVID-19. We're in the USA, he's in Mexico, so they can't even be at the funeral. I can't even go hug them. This is really starting to get to me. My anxiety keeps me up, even though I try to pray until I fall asleep.


these are very trying times....bad enough to lose a loved one but to not be able to have a funeral or comfort each other......sorry for your loss


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Don't you mean later this year? Cuz that's when the second wave is returning.



I guess I meant next years cold and flu season which is like in 6 months. Not as in 2021. Just writing that "in 6 months" makes me feel ill.


----------



## LemonDrop

Storm702 said:


> My heart is hurting. My best friends of 24 years just lost their grandfather to COVID-19. We're in the USA, he's in Mexico, so they can't even be at the funeral. I can't even go hug them. This is really starting to get to me. My anxiety keeps me up, even though I try to pray until I fall asleep.



night time is hard.  the dark and the quiet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Storm702 said:


> I love this. This to me is a sign of hope. I've been spending more time in my backyard lately & it has brought me peace. I hope you don't mind, I'd like to use this as my avatar to remind me there is always hope[emoji173]


I am checking with my friend to be sure, but I think he will be thrilled that his photo gave you some hope!


----------



## LemonDrop

i*bella said:


> Farmers had to kill their livestock because they couldn’t process it  So they’re losing money and there’s massive food waste.





sdkitty said:


> what a shame.....this whole thing is so tragic



Just want to point out for those on natural thyroid medicine.  Like Armour thyroid and Naturethroid etc..... In 2009 during the swine flu there was a shortage of thyroid meds because they had to kill so many pigs. When they talk about having to slaughter pigs and shortages of food you must consider shortage of thyroid meds.  It couldn't hurt to get an extra 30 day supply right now.  It's good to have that anyway (for a number of emergency reasons) but don't let your thyroid meds (the natural kind) get down to zero.  Keep an extra 30 on hand this will give you a few weeks to play with if your pharmacy is back ordered.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> Just want to point out for those on natural thyroid medicine.  Like Armour thyroid and Naturethroid etc..... In 2009 during the swine flu there was a shortage of thyroid meds because they had to kill so many pigs. When they talk about having to slaughter pigs and shortages of food you must consider shortage of thyroid meds.  It couldn't hurt to get an extra 30 day supply right now.  It's good to have that anyway (for a number of emergency reasons) but don't let your thyroid meds (the natural kind) get down to zero.  Keep an extra 30 on hand.


We've been worried about drugs in general. So many are made in China, we are afraid that down the road we might not be able to get some. DH takes some expensive drugs and insurance allows him to get a 90 day supply. We're okay now but in a few months he'll need them again.


----------



## Lilybarb

Storm702 said:


> Sometimes it's not as easy as you would think to get out of an abusive relationship-especially if you have no money and nowhere to go. Or if you share children with the abuser. I was in an abusive relationship for years, and got restraining orders (literally just a piece of paper unless you're fortunate to call 911 on your own before they smash your phone or have a neighbor call & have the cops show up while they are still there), changed phone numbers, etc but it took several times for me to be able to get free. That happened after he stole our rent money & blew it, getting us evicted & causing us to stay with his (also alcoholic) mother. He left the second night there, then returned to his mom's house drunk & punched me in the face. We (me, my 3 y/o & 1 y/o) snuvk out while he was asleep & left to the local Salvation Army, where we spent 4 days in a room with a girl off of her schizophrenia meds, that had a door with no lock that anyone could come in. Then we spent months in a domestic violence shelter until I was able to get an apartment in a low income complex.
> 
> That was not during a pandemic. People in abusive relationships are stressed as it is, so I am sure that COVID-19 will absolutely play a role in an increase of DV. Look at all the murder suicides happening. Also, people aren't going to be willing to open their homes to someone trying to leave, and homeless shelters are full. If you have no job, no money, no one willing to help- well, you can't just "get out".


Your description nailed it...from the inside looking out.


----------



## southernbelle43

Storm702 said:


> My heart is hurting. My best friends of 24 years just lost their grandfather to COVID-19. We're in the USA, he's in Mexico, so they can't even be at the funeral. I can't even go hug them. This is really starting to get to me. My anxiety keeps me up, even though I try to pray until I fall asleep.


My friend says he is delighted you want to use his photo. Personally I think your prayers were heard and you were sent this beautiful bird to let you know that all will be well soon.


----------



## arnott

Just cancelled my Plane Ticket for a trip I had planned from June 17 to July 1st!


----------



## Storm702

southernbelle43 said:


> My friend says he is delighted you want to use his photo. Personally I think your prayers were heard and you were sent this beautiful bird to let you know that all will be well soon.


I absolutely agree! Happy tears now[emoji173]


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> night time is hard.  the dark and the quiet.


yes, a lot of nights I have trouble quieting my mind and going to sleep


----------



## Lilybarb

I don't care for competitive news channels where the objective is ratings.  This article is surely a case of the pot calling the kettle black since it is CNN calling out Fox, however, it has made me more aware of how easily influenced we are by both. THO THE LINK says politics there is only a minor mention, plz ignore  - thank you.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/21/politics/john-oliver-fox-news-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## foosy

Storm702 said:


> Sometimes it's not as easy as you would think to get out of an abusive relationship-especially if you have no money and nowhere to go. Or if you share children with the abuser. I was in an abusive relationship for years, and got restraining orders (literally just a piece of paper unless you're fortunate to call 911 on your own before they smash your phone or have a neighbor call & have the cops show up while they are still there), changed phone numbers, etc but it took several times for me to be able to get free. That happened after he stole our rent money & blew it, getting us evicted & causing us to stay with his (also alcoholic) mother. He left the second night there, then returned to his mom's house drunk & punched me in the face. We (me, my 3 y/o & 1 y/o) snuvk out while he was asleep & left to the local Salvation Army, where we spent 4 days in a room with a girl off of her schizophrenia meds, that had a door with no lock that anyone could come in. Then we spent months in a domestic violence shelter until I was able to get an apartment in a low income complex.
> 
> That was not during a pandemic. People in abusive relationships are stressed as it is, so I am sure that COVID-19 will absolutely play a role in an increase of DV. Look at all the murder suicides happening. Also, people aren't going to be willing to open their homes to someone trying to leave, and homeless shelters are full. If you have no job, no money, no one willing to help- well, you can't just "get out".


You fought through extremely difficult times, and you got out. As we both said - getting out is the right thing to do, and I don't disillusion myself: it is not an easy task. 
There is no single formula that works for everyone. Depression, anxiety, fear and abuse are all real for some - but there are also people that do not have these concerns and yet are seeing all with dark sunglasses. When I started this thread I spoke about mental preparation- this is exactly what I meant. Every person needs to hear something different. For some empathy with their situation is the best feeling. For others it is hearing a message of hope. Some will find strength in volunteering and helping, and some will try to find the positive to reinforce themselves. Whatever your beacon, find it - we all need something to lean on, especially in those times.


----------



## Lilybarb

Wishing stores would post signs like this. It was on pinterest as humor & it is amusing but also for real.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> My state hasn’t reopened but my area is pretty much over masks. Outdoors at least. I haven’t been anywhere inside in about 10 days. Most people in my cities park don’t even make an attempt to social distance on paths. I’m one of the few that sees you coming and steps way off to the side and might even turn away. I mean people are working out. Huffing and puffing. Sigh. The only positive for me is I can tell things have changed to the point antibacterial wipes will probably be easily gotten at 6am at my grocery store. So I am going to stock up for next winter. Not hoard. You can only buy one a day. 3x a week. But I plan to be prepared for next year.


How can they already be over the masks? It's been only 2 months at best. Dont they realize its the only protection they have, outside of washing their hands? What happens when they catch it and worse yet end up in the ICU with a very upsetting recovery rate? Go "my bad"? Smh.


----------



## Chagall

They are sending all the Quebec kids back to school in May and Quebec is a very hard hit province! They are depending on herd immunity. Kids will be kids and perhaps not follow all the rules of hygiene etc. and then transfer the virus among themselves. They will then go home and spread it to their families! I think this is nuts!


----------



## Chagall

Storm702 said:


> Sometimes it's not as easy as you would think to get out of an abusive relationship-especially if you have no money and nowhere to go. Or if you share children with the abuser. I was in an abusive relationship for years, and got restraining orders (literally just a piece of paper unless you're fortunate to call 911 on your own before they smash your phone or have a neighbor call & have the cops show up while they are still there), changed phone numbers, etc but it took several times for me to be able to get free. That happened after he stole our rent money & blew it, getting us evicted & causing us to stay with his (also alcoholic) mother. He left the second night there, then returned to his mom's house drunk & punched me in the face. We (me, my 3 y/o & 1 y/o) snuvk out while he was asleep & left to the local Salvation Army, where we spent 4 days in a room with a girl off of her schizophrenia meds, that had a door with no lock that anyone could come in. Then we spent months in a domestic violence shelter until I was able to get an apartment in a low income complex.
> 
> That was not during a pandemic. People in abusive relationships are stressed as it is, so I am sure that COVID-19 will absolutely play a role in an increase of DV. Look at all the murder suicides happening. Also, people aren't going to be willing to open their homes to someone trying to leave, and homeless shelters are full. If you have no job, no money, no one willing to help- well, you can't just "get out".


Yes for many people it is so much easier said than done. Sometimes escaping one abusive relationship only leads to another. The situation in some woman’s shelters is dangerous also. Being locked in a house with an abuser, with nowhere to go, and limited police support is a terrible position to be put in.


----------



## hermes_lemming

foosy said:


> I am not disagreeing with you: these are trying times and not easy for many.
> Every coin has two sides, and you are definitely presenting another aspect. However, for many it is a state of mind. I meet (virtually) many people who start the conversation saying they are depressed, and that they miss the social aspect of physically meeting people, but as the conversation continues, and I challenge them to see the positive, they turn around and say - I didn't think about it like this. But I want to take it further- you mention abusive partners. This problem, as bad as it is, is not a result of COVID-19. People that are in abusive relationships should either get out of them or get treated. Of course the problem is exacerbated in those times, and if anything, it should serve for them a call to act, and not drag it anymore.
> The problem of job loss or income loss is also very real, for many, including myself. We all have to make adjustments, heck this is why I started this thread. Thinking positively helps me overcome fears about providing for my family. I cannot control the situation, but I can control how I react to it, and fear anxiety or depression are not productive. Saying that - I do understand that we don't  possess a switch we can turn on to change our mood to 'happy', but, and that is a big one, if we are able, even for a little bit, to change our state of mind, then I know we will feel better!


Getting out isn't that easy. It often requires money and lots of it (e.g. divorce fees and starting over). Not to mention having literally a safe haven.


----------



## Lilybarb

LemonDrop said:


> My state hasn’t reopened but my area is pretty much over masks. Outdoors at least. I haven’t been anywhere inside in about 10 days. Most people in my cities park don’t even make an attempt to social distance on paths. I’m one of the few that sees you coming and steps way off to the side and might even turn away. I mean people are working out. Huffing and puffing. Sigh. The only positive for me is I can tell things have changed to the point antibacterial wipes will probably be easily gotten at 6am at my grocery store. So I am going to stock up for next winter. Not hoard. You can only buy one a day. 3x a week. But I plan to be prepared for next year.


I walk my pup on the walking trails at a large county park & there is an increasing number of "huffing & puffing" joggers. I am envious of those who can jog. They are building their immunity up. If I walk fast for any distance I huff & puff too. Staying locked in the house, our overall immunity is becoming weaker.
And I have to ask - at what number does stocking up for a winter that is 2 1/2 seasons away turn into hoarding? We haven't had any wipes for a month & there's none to be had. One canister would thrill me.


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> There is no food shortage . As a matter of fact, the people in farming and agriculture threw away more food than you can imagine. Billions of dollars worth of food went to waste as growers and producers are facing a massive surplus of highly perishable items. The problem is in the supply chain. Our government was slow (apathetic some would say) in setting up processes to buy the surplus and move it to areas in need, but that is changing.


In my area the problem is not food shortages but rather hoarding and massive panic buying.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Getting out isn't that easy. It often requires money and lots of it (e.g. divorce fees and starting over). Not to mention having literally a safe haven.





Lilybarb said:


> I walk my pup on the walking trails at a large county park & there is an increasing number of "huffing & puffing" joggers. I am envious of those who can jog. They are building their immunity up. If I walk fast for any distance I huff & puff too. Staying locked in the house, our overall immunity is becoming weaker.
> And I have to ask - at what number does stocking up for a winter that is 2 1/2 seasons away turn into hoarding? We haven't had any wipes for a month & there's none to be had. One canister would thrill me.


I tried to order wipes online and the shipping cost was shocking. The government should put a stop to price gouging. I am forced to make up a solution of water and bleach to disinfect. We have been without wipes and hand sanitizer since beginning of March in our area.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Getting out isn't that easy. It often requires money and lots of it (e.g. divorce fees and starting over). Not to mention having literally a safe haven.





hermes_lemming said:


> Getting out isn't that easy. It often requires money and lots of it (e.g. divorce fees and starting over). Not to mention having literally a safe haven.


Absolutely and abusers usually isolate their victims so they don’t have anywhere to turn for support. It’s all part of the control they want to have over their victims.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> I walk my pup on the walking trails at a large county park & there is an increasing number of "huffing & puffing" joggers. I am envious of those who can jog. They are building their immunity up. If I walk fast for any distance I huff & puff too. Staying locked in the house, our overall immunity is becoming weaker.
> And I have to ask - at what number does stocking up for a winter that is 2 1/2 seasons away turn into hoarding? We haven't had any wipes for a month & there's none to be had. One canister would thrill me.


Couldn't tell you. Disinfecting wipes are nearly impossible to find here as well. My friend found some on Amazon prime and sweetly offered to share but my other friend and I thought its best she kept the trio for herself (she lives at home with two elderly parents and is a healthcare worker).


----------



## SWlife

hermes_lemming said:


> Couldn't tell you. Disinfecting wipes are nearly impossible to find here as well. My friend found some on Amazon prime and sweetly offered to share but my other friend and I thought its best she kept the trio for herself (she lives at home with two elderly parents and is a healthcare worker).



I think that was very sweet of you.
I have a case of water wipes I bought ages ago ( for my handbags, natch!) so I will open one- there are 28 wipes in a packet- and I pour isopropyl alcohol in the opening. I rarely leave the house but I will pull 2 wipes from the packet if I go somewhere. I do wear a mask and will use one wipe to pick up whatever item I buy. I will also use the wipe for the keys on a pinpad or cc swiper. That wipe gets tossed in the trash as I exit the store. 
I bring my own reusable shopping bag and tell the cashier I’ll bag my items. They shouldn’t touch my bags for their own safety.
The unused wipe then wipes down my hands and is used to open my car door, wipe my steering wheel down, and my gear shifter.
Honestly, it’s easier to just stay home.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> They are sending all the Quebec kids back to school in May and Quebec is a very hard hit province! They are depending on herd immunity. Kids will be kids and perhaps not follow all the rules of hygiene etc. and then transfer the virus among themselves. They will then go home and spread it to their families! I think this is nuts!


They are sending the children back in France as well but it is at the discretion of mayors and parents.
Half of my relatives can’t wait to send them back while the other half is like nope.
Sweden who refused to follow the quarantine train is apparently doing ok with children still going to school....their mortality rate is comparable to the US so far.
Cuomo announced that he will unpause New York on the 15th. Imho, he has no choice as people are getting restless.
Sunday, we had an hostage/stabbing  situation in the next town...
Domestic violence brought on by quarantine? Who knows? Thanks god, everyone is alive....
On a happy note, Kids decorate stones for community service..


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I came in to work today to notices of cascading reduced work hours and eventual layoffs or furloughs by mid-may or June. It's about to get very real for me, I was lucky to hold on to my job for as long as I did. Now I'm very grateful that I have been saving every penny, I'm going to need it!


----------



## limom

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I came in to work today to notices of cascading reduced work hours and eventual layoffs or furloughs by mid-may or June. It's about to get very real for me, I was lucky to hold on to my job for as long as I did. Now I'm very grateful that I have been saving every penny, I'm going to need it!


Sorry to hear that.
What field do you work in?
Will you qualify for any governmental help?


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> They are sending the children back in France as well but it is at the discretion of mayors and parents.
> Half of my relatives can’t wait to send them back while the other half is like nope.
> Sweden who refused to follow the quarantine train is apparently doing ok with children still going to school....their mortality rate is comparable to the US so far.
> Cuomo announced that he will unpause New York on the 15th. Imho, he has no choice as people are getting restless.
> Sunday, we had an hostage/stabbing  situation in the next town...
> Domestic violence brought on by quarantine? Who knows? Thanks god, everyone is alive....
> On a happy note, Kids decorate stones for community service..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718936


I know Sweden believes in the herd immunity approach but I think it’s reckless. Is their rate per capita with the states? I think leaders are being bullied into re-opening. Kids don’t get too sick from it but can still pass it along to others who will, and it’s not just seniors. A lot of leaders swore they wouldn’t open until certain criteria was met and now they are opening anyway. They are moving ahead because of the economy with more concern for that than the lives of people. Perhaps they are hoping they will be able to deal with the surge in infections. Human beings make mistakes. The biggest wealthiest countries were brought to their knees by this virus. I only hope they are prepared and know what they are doing.


----------



## luckylove

Doesn't herd immunity rely on antibodies providing immunity to the disease; we aren't too sure that the presence of antibodies from the novel corona virus equals lasting immunity.....


----------



## zinacef

First time to venture out to Walmart after about 3 weeks of not going anywhere but work and there’s a lot of changes at least the one on my town.  Only one door is open and there is a worker who puts in the # of people going in.  There is a line barrier, I guess they have to stop letting people in once a certain # is reached. Inside, there is a green line you follow where you can walk thru and shop, I guess, it’s like one way shopping. People are observing rules for the most part, it took me awhile to realize the marks on the floor for the direction of traffic.  Not much people out though.  I skipped Target today.  The craziest thing is I actually took a shower, dressed up and feel like I’m looking good —— Walmart there I go.  But the feeling is not the same.  Almost panicky, nervous and just wanting to get out of there.  And I actually finally  cancelled our vacation this morning.  I held out for as long as I can.  I only have to cancel our flights, so lucky I haven’t booked our hotels yet. I bought our plane tickets last January for a summer trip.  I just got credits to use till 2022 so I guess, that’s okay.  My kids most likely will be using it before then anyways. A new way of life indeed. I wonder how Black Friday shopping is gonna be this year, yes, I’m looking that far ahead.  Who does not love a great Thanksgiving and Christmas! Oh boy!


----------



## LemonDrop

Lilybarb said:


> I walk my pup on the walking trails at a large county park & there is an increasing number of "huffing & puffing" joggers. I am envious of those who can jog. They are building their immunity up. If I walk fast for any distance I huff & puff too. Staying locked in the house, our overall immunity is becoming weaker.
> And I have to ask - at what number does stocking up for a winter that is 2 1/2 seasons away turn into hoarding? We haven't had any wipes for a month & there's none to be had. One canister would thrill me.



I think hoarding depends on your area of the world.  The county I live in in the USA hasn't had one Covid related death. I can tell people here are "over it" by the number of masks I see worn by people not required to.  This morning I went to the store and there was no line and no-one  in the cleaning aisle. There were about 40 bottles of wipes and 40 bottles of spray. I bought one bottle of spray because it seems that might last longer.  I will go back again next week.  I will probably buy one bottle a week for the next 3 weeks.  I could see where that would be hoarding in NYC but in my little hick area of the world people have decided Covid19 doesn't affect them anymore.  I am not going to wait till the school year starts and people start freaking out again to get a few bottles.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> How can they already be over the masks? It's been only 2 months at best. Dont they realize its the only protection they have, outside of washing their hands? What happens when they catch it and worse yet end up in the ICU with a very upsetting recovery rate? Go "my bad"? Smh.



 I know.  I live in a fairly isolated area of the USA. But, I travel the world for work. So I see the people in my town and I just shake my head. They don't get out much.  But what's crazy is (until April) I was returning from Asia, Europe, NYC and standing right next to them. You have no idea what the person next to you might have.  But it's Spring here and they all just want to enjoy. I'll be enjoying Spring in a mask.


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> I think hoarding depends on your area of the world.  The county I live in in the USA hasn't had one Covid related death. I can tell people here are "over it" by the number of masks I see worn by people not required to.  This morning I went to the store and there was no line and no-one  in the cleaning aisle. There were about 40 bottles of wipes and 40 bottles of spray. I bought one bottle of spray because it seems that might last longer.  I will go back again next week.  I will probably buy one bottle a week for the next 3 weeks.  I could see where that would be hoarding in NYC but in my little hick area of the world people have decided Covid19 doesn't affect them anymore.  I am not going to wait till the school year starts and people start freaking out again to get a few bottles.



In my area, wipes and sanitizer are still nowhere to be found. My DH finally did find toilet paper and paper towels. I hope that sanitizer and other cleaning supplies become available soon.


----------



## Chagall

At this point Sweden is not doing as well as their Nordic neighbors like Norway Finland and Denmark, who posed strong restrictions like we are going through. Although Sweden did well in the beginning it caught up with them and now their death rate has risen significantly higher than their neighboring countries:
Sweden- 22per 100,000
Denmark- 7 per 100,000
Norway and Finland- less than 4 per 100,000
It really makes you wonder if herd immunity is a bogus concept.


----------



## V0N1B2

hermes_lemming said:


> How can they already be over the masks? It's been only 2 months at best. Dont they realize its the only protection they have, outside of washing their hands? What happens when they catch it and worse yet end up in the ICU with a very upsetting recovery rate? Go "my bad"? Smh.


You're not looking at this the right way.
Just think of it as a few less people to get to the toilet paper and disinfecting wipes before you do.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

luckylove said:


> In my area, wipes and sanitizer are still nowhere to be found. My DH finally did find toilet paper and paper towels. I hope that sanitizer and other cleaning supplies become available soon.


we've been washing hands with soap and water and using alcohol to disinfect things.  we happened to have a lot of alcohol on hand before all of this


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

limom said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> What field do you work in?
> Will you qualify for any governmental help?


I work in med device prototyping/manufacturing. I'm not sure about government benefits. It looks like the initial plan is for us to reduce to 32 hours a week. In Minnesota that's considered full time, so I'm not sure what, if anything, I will qualify for. On the plus side, I keep my benefits at 32 hours a week, so that's great. I think I'm ok with it, I will have to pinch pennies to make it through the pay cut but I will be ok. I just don't want to get laid off all together. The job market in my field is not great right now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Well they just announced this morning the disinfecting stuff will be back in stock by July.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## LemonDrop

luckylove said:


> In my area, wipes and sanitizer are still nowhere to be found. My DH finally did find toilet paper and paper towels. I hope that sanitizer and other cleaning supplies become available soon.



Clorox said that based on their production schedule to expect by mid May that stores will be stocked consistently with wipes, spray etc... in the USA.  That you won't have to fight people off for it.  I live in middle America and didn't have to fight anyone off or even stand next to anyone this morning choosing a cleaning product.


----------



## luckylove

sdkitty said:


> we've been washing hands with soap and water and using alcohol to disinfect things.  we happened to have a lot of alcohol on hand before all of this



I have been ok so far with disinfectant, but in the future, as cities begin to open up and people become more mobile, it will be important for everyone to have access to sanitizer since we won't always have a sink as readily available the more mobile we become. BTW, my hands are actually peeling from all of the hand washing and house cleaning I am doing. If anyone has a favorite hand cream, please let us know!


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> They are sending all the Quebec kids back to school in May and Quebec is a very hard hit province! They are depending on herd immunity. Kids will be kids and perhaps not follow all the rules of hygiene etc. and then transfer the virus among themselves. They will then go home and spread it to their families! I think this is nuts!


Not all ages are (supposedly) returning. Just elementary schools..no high school or uni classes. I think it's pointless to send them back for only..what 7 weeks until summer break? this from a Province that just asked the military to help care for the seniors neglected in facilities? SMH


----------



## ccbaggirl89

zinacef said:


> First time to venture out to Walmart after about 3 weeks of not going anywhere but work and there’s a lot of changes at least the one on my town.  Only one door is open and there is a worker who puts in the # of people going in.  There is a line barrier, I guess they have to stop letting people in once a certain # is reached. Inside, there is a green line you follow where you can walk thru and shop, I guess, it’s like one way shopping. People are observing rules for the most part, it took me awhile to realize the marks on the floor for the direction of traffic.  Not much people out though.  I skipped Target today.  The craziest thing is I actually took a shower, dressed up and feel like I’m looking good —— Walmart there I go.  But the feeling is not the same.  Almost panicky, nervous and just wanting to get out of there.  And I actually finally  cancelled our vacation this morning.  I held out for as long as I can.  I only have to cancel our flights, so lucky I haven’t booked our hotels yet. I bought our plane tickets last January for a summer trip.  I just got credits to use till 2022 so I guess, that’s okay.  My kids most likely will be using it before then anyways. A new way of life indeed. I wonder how Black Friday shopping is gonna be this year, yes, I’m looking that far ahead.  Who does not love a great Thanksgiving and Christmas! Oh boy!


Did they limit how many people could enter the store? - like to a reasonable number or still a lot? I haven't been to Walmart in at least 5 months now although I've been using them for online orders. I did venture to a grocery store last week for the first time in 3 months and they also had one-way aisle and someone checking for masks, they limited the store to about 10-15 and the clerks were all behind plexiglass. It was incredibly strange to be in a store again and I really just got in and out so quick. I didn't enjoy it, I was fearful and nervous.

ETA: I actually took my reusable bags with me - I haven't been anywhere in months so I didn't think about it. I got a stern "no" to my reusable bags, so I guess all those reusable totes and bags they forced us to buy to eliminate plastic was for nothing? We can't use them for a long while.


----------



## MrsGAM

luckylove said:


> I have been ok so far with disinfectant, but in the future, as cities begin to open up and people become more mobile, it will be important for everyone to have access to sanitizer since we won't always have a sink as readily available the more mobile we become. BTW, my hands are actually peeling from all of the hand washing and house cleaning I am doing. If anyone has a favorite hand cream, please let us know!


I've been using my daughter's lotion (she has eczema). Her doctor recommended Vanicream and it's kept her eczema in check and kept my hands soft, when I remember to lotion up


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> Not all ages are (supposedly) returning. Just elementary schools..no high school or uni classes. I think it's pointless to send them back for only..what 7 weeks until summer break? this from a Province that just asked the military to help care for the seniors neglected in facilities? SMH


Yes just the grade school children are going back. I agree it seems pointless for just 7 weeks. It will be very hard for the kids to settle down after being cooped up for so long also. I think calling in the military for help is probably a good idea because of the desperate situation in senior residences but it also shows how dire things became. 23 seniors died in a residence near us in Ontario. 51 cases and 23 died. So sad.


----------



## Corneto

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did they limit how many people could enter the store? - like to a reasonable number or still a lot? I haven't been to Walmart in at least 5 months now although I've been using them for online orders. I did venture to a grocery store last week for the first time in 3 months and they also had one-way aisle and someone checking for masks, they limited the store to about 10-15 and the clerks were all behind plexiglass. It was incredibly strange to be in a store again and I really just got in and out so quick. I didn't enjoy it, I was fearful and nervous.
> 
> ETA: I actually took my reusable bags with me - I haven't been anywhere in months so I didn't think about it. I got a stern "no" to my reusable bags, so I guess all those reusable totes and bags they forced us to buy to eliminate plastic was for nothing? We can't use them for a long while.



So on the reusable totes, I take them with me to the grocery and leave them in the trunk of my car. Then I transfer my groceries from the store bag to my bags and trash the store bags there so they don’t come home.

I had my first “line up to get into the grocery” experience yesterday. I was early so was fourth in line. They let 10 in at a time. All the signs and the tape on the floor, the whole deal. Meanwhile, everybody headed for the produce department so social distancing was a challenge for a while. They didn’t put a time limit on how long you could be inside, but you’re constantly aware that there’s a line outside, that the people around you are wearing masks, that everyone is giving everyone else the side eye and God help us all if somebody sneezes...

I empathize completely with all the responsible adults who have had some moments of fifth grade behavior about all this - and then have remained in self-quarantine and honored the restrictions we’ve been asked to follow while we work through this. I’ve got a list of plans/events etc. that have been shot to hell just like everybody else and I don’t think you get any points for being noble about it.

But this is bigger than my concert ticket and my hair and nails will live. Some people are trying to feed their kids.

Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## LemonDrop

I did an online appt with my Dr yesterday and am on the list to get an antibodies test as soon as the local lab has an approved one. I was super sick with all symptoms in mid January. My Dr said my symptoms were consistent with either Covid or a flu. So fingers crossed. If I do turn up positive I’ll still be super careful. But it’ll be a help in making decisions about going back to work and a positive thing to know my plasma can help people.


----------



## lolakitten

Chagall said:


> They are sending all the Quebec kids back to school in May and Quebec is a very hard hit province! They are depending on herd immunity. Kids will be kids and perhaps not follow all the rules of hygiene etc. and then transfer the virus among themselves. They will then go home and spread it to their families! I think this is nuts!



Agreed, this blows my mind. QC was slow to react and they saw what happened, and now they want to jump the gun on this. 
Remember what it was like when your kids started school for the first time... or every September how one by one every one got some kind of sickness... 
The grocery stores are only allowing one person to shop at a time etc, what do they think is going to happen when small children to back to the breeding grounds of schools again


----------



## Chagall

lolakitten said:


> Agreed, this blows my mind. QC was slow to react and they saw what happened, and now they want to jump the gun on this.
> Remember what it was like when your kids started school for the first time... or every September how one by one every one got some kind of sickness...
> The grocery stores are only allowing one person to shop at a time etc, what do they think is going to happen when small children to back to the breeding grounds of schools again


I know I just can’t understand this at all. They were going to be so cautious awhile ago and now they are doing the very thing that could potentially really spread the virus. I used to work in a nursery school as a summer job and if one child became sick the whole class did. I really feel they are being motivated by the economy and I know how pressing that is, but I wish they would take it more slowly.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> At this point Sweden is not doing as well as their Nordic neighbors like Norway Finland and Denmark, who posed strong restrictions like we are going through. Although Sweden did well in the beginning it caught up with them and now their death rate has risen significantly higher than their neighboring countries:
> Sweden- 22per 100,000
> Denmark- 7 per 100,000
> Norway and Finland- less than 4 per 100,000
> It really makes you wonder if herd immunity is a bogus concept.


The information is very confusing. They started doing news report on the Swede at the same time, they decided to reopen the schools...
Of course, the Swede interviewed, stressed that they trust the government, blah, blah, blah.
Then the next report was about people who recovered from the virus but developed kidney disease and how the doctors believed that we will need more dialysis machines... 
Lastly, a scientist had a theory that any body parts with blood vessels could be attacked by the virus...
In short, nobody knows.


----------



## fettfleck

Chagall said:


> I know I just can’t understand this at all. They were going to be so cautious awhile ago and now they are doing the very thing that could potentially really spread the virus. I used to work in a nursery school as a summer job and if one child became sick the whole class did. I really feel they are being motivated by the economy and I know how pressing that is, but I wish they would take it more slowly.



I think it is not only economy pressing about reopening schools, in Germany there are a lot of parents voicing they want the school reopened (because they don't want to have their kids around all day). 
I can understand it is challenging to have the kids around the whole day (I wish I had kids), but it really might reopen all the problems again. At least they start with the older ones here in Germany, who are more aware of the problem and actually seem to be more cautious than some adults. 
Actually the most irresponsible seem to be the people around 40 on the more privileged side who complain and fulminate about their reduced possibilities of recreational hobbies.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

fettfleck said:


> I think it is not only economy pressing about reopening schools, in Germany there are a lot of parents voicing they want the school reopened (because they don't want to have their kids around all day).
> I can understand it is challenging to have the kids around the whole day (I wish I had kids), but it really might reopen all the problems again. At least they start with the older ones here in Germany, who are more aware of the problem and actually seem to be more cautious than some adults.
> Actually the most irresponsible seem to be the people around 40 on the more privileged side who complain and fulminate about their reduced possibilities of recreational hobbies.


They might change course. The cases in Germany started increasing again

https://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKCN22A1BT


----------



## fettfleck

hermes_lemming said:


> They might change course. The cases in Germany started increasing again
> 
> https://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKCN22A1BT



Hehe, you are more up to date than me. I am curious what they will decide on Thursday. Actually I am more worried about the openings of the day care centers. I have a lot of respect for the politicians who have to decide about everything. This is really a difficult job.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> The information is very confusing. They started doing news report on the Swede at the same time, they decided to reopen the schools...
> Of course, the Swede interviewed, stressed that they trust the government, blah, blah, blah.
> Then the next report was about people who recovered from the virus but developed kidney disease and how the doctors believed that we will need more dialysis machines...
> Lastly, a scientist had a theory that any body parts with blood vessels could be attacked by the virus...
> In short, nobody knows.


Absolutely it’s a total crap shoot. They are learning more and more about the virus as they go along. The so called Spanish flu of 1919 killed 50 million people world wide but apparently wasn’t as contagious as Covid19. It was also an H1N1 virus and had a second wave in the fall that was much worse than in the spring. Obviously we are much more advanced medically now and will eventually get a vaccine, but still.. I just think they should slow the frig down.


----------



## Chagall

fettfleck said:


> I think it is not only economy pressing about reopening schools, in Germany there are a lot of parents voicing they want the school reopened (because they don't want to have their kids around all day).
> I can understand it is challenging to have the kids around the whole day (I wish I had kids), but it really might reopen all the problems again. At least they start with the older ones here in Germany, who are more aware of the problem and actually seem to be more cautious than some adults.
> Actually the most irresponsible seem to be the people around 40 on the more privileged side who complain and fulminate about their reduced possibilities of recreational hobbies.





fettfleck said:


> I think it is not only economy pressing about reopening schools, in Germany there are a lot of parents voicing they want the school reopened (because they don't want to have their kids around all day).
> I can understand it is challenging to have the kids around the whole day (I wish I had kids), but it really might reopen all the problems again. At least they start with the older ones here in Germany, who are more aware of the problem and actually seem to be more cautious than some adults.
> Actually the most irresponsible seem to be the people around 40 on the more privileged side who complain and fulminate about their reduced possibilities of recreational hobbies.


I agree a lot of people don’t seem to get it. They want what they want NOW and can’t wait for anything. Let’s face it its very hard on everybody, but what if they open too soon and there is a huge surge in cases and these people who are complaining are forced into an even longer lock down. I live in Ontario and our premier seems to be taking it more cautiously. I hope that doesn’t change! A friend of mine in Quebec said they really want the kids back to school as soon as possible! I think everyone is getting cabin fever.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I stopped by the grocery store on my way home from work today and was pleased to see the shelves stocked with toilet paper. I also scored two 4 pound bags of Thai jasmine rice!!! Yesssssss!!!!!  They had plenty of meat, so I picked up some chicken breasts and a big chub of lean hamburger. I'm not sure when the shortage is supposed to hit but there was plenty there today. The only thing I couldn't find was the canned La Choy chicken chow mein, which for some ungodly reason I absolutely love, but haven't been able to find for a few weeks now. Perhaps this is the push I need to find a good homemade recipe, which must be better than the canned stuff.

Masks were optional and they were not limiting the amount of people in the store. It seemed to be business as usual.


----------



## fettfleck

Chagall said:


> I agree a lot of people don’t seem to get it. They want what they want NOW and can’t wait for anything. Let’s face it its very hard on everybody, but what if they open too soon and there is a huge surge in cases and these people who are complaining are forced into an even longer lock down. I live in Ontario and our premier seems to be taking it more cautiously. I hope that doesn’t change! A friend of mine in Quebec said they really want the kids back to school as soon as possible! I think everyone is getting cabin fever.



Totally agree. That is what the goverment is fearing here in Germany, too. If you reopen too fast and the infection rate surges again, everything we did up to now would have been for nothing.
And forcing a second lock down would be even worse for economy and for the people, especially if than need to be even longer.

I am a person who does not get cabin fever. I love it at home and I also don't get bored. But I also would love life to be normal again. I would love to see my family and friends again, go out without worries or being looked weird upon (I am asian) and would love to be able to stop worrying about my parents (this really give me nightmares). But I guess normal will not come so fast unfortunately. I think normal is probably possible in 1-2 years earliest and people need to get used to that idea.


----------



## zinacef

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did they limit how many people could enter the store? - like to a reasonable number or still a lot? I haven't been to Walmart in at least 5 months now although I've been using them for online orders. I did venture to a grocery store last week for the first time in 3 months and they also had one-way aisle and someone checking for masks, they limited the store to about 10-15 and the clerks were all behind plexiglass. It was incredibly strange to be in a store again and I really just got in and out so quick. I didn't enjoy it, I was fearful and nervous.
> 
> ETA: I actually took my reusable bags with me - I haven't been anywhere in months so I didn't think about it. I got a stern "no" to my reusable bags, so I guess all those reusable totes and bags they forced us to buy to eliminate plastic was for nothing? We can't use them for a long while.


There is a # as sometimes the line stretches out so far like in Costco and Sam’s.  Can you bring the reusable bags like a purse and just load up your groceries with it without putting it down on the exit counter?


----------



## Lilybarb

luckylove said:


> Doesn't herd immunity rely on antibodies providing immunity to the disease; we aren't too sure that the presence of antibodies from the novel corona virus equals lasting immunity.....


Herd immunity from John Hopkins
https://www.jhsph.edu/covid-19/articles/achieving-herd-immunity-with-covid19.html


----------



## Chagall

fettfleck said:


> Totally agree. That is what the goverment is fearing here in Germany, too. If you reopen too fast and the infection rate surges again, everything we did up to now would have been for nothing.
> And forcing a second lock down would be even worse for economy and for the people, especially if than need to be even longer.
> 
> I am a person who does not get cabin fever. I love it at home and I also don't get bored. But I also would love life to be normal again. I would love to see my family and friends again, go out without worries or being looked weird upon (I am asian) and would love to be able to stop worrying about my parents (this really give me nightmares). But I guess normal will not come so fast unfortunately. I think normal is probably possible in 1-2 years earliest and people need to get used to that idea.


I love it at home also and am always busy but it might be harder with little kids as they are  often very demanding. I think home schooling would be difficult if you weren’t trained as a teacher to keep up with the course. I don’t think things will ever go back completely to the way they were in December 2019. As everyone is saying, it will be a new normal. I have family members I am very worried about also. Some experts are now saying that there is no absolute guarantee that a vaccine will be found as they still haven’t found a vaccine for AIDS. Anyway hope for the best. This really is a strange time we are living in. Stay well.


----------



## Lilybarb

Chagall said:


> Absolutely it’s a total crap shoot. They are learning more and more about the virus as they go along. The so called *Spanish flu of 1919 killed 50 million people world wide* but apparently wasn’t as contagious as Covid19. It was also an H1N1 virus and had a second wave in the fall that was much worse than in the spring. Obviously we are much more advanced medically now and will eventually get a vaccine, but still.. I just think they should slow the frig down.


That figure (Spanish flu of 1918) seems to be highly debated due to record keeping at that time. 
Not just on Wired, but their story explains it well.
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-is-nothing-like-the-spanish-flu/


----------



## Chagall

Lilybarb said:


> That figure (Spanish flu of 1918) seems to be highly debated due to record keeping at that time.
> Not just on Wired, but their story explains it well.
> https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-is-nothing-like-the-spanish-flu/


Wow it is highly debated. I guess we will never know for sure. A horrific situation!


----------



## Lilybarb

Chagall said:


> Wow it is highly debated. I guess we will never know for sure. A horrific situation!


I feel that the way that inflated number has been put out there with nothing concrete to back it & _perpetuated _is pretty horrific. Like "rumor has it that...." - "well we'll run with that".


----------



## Chagall

Lilybarb said:


> I feel that the way that inflated number has been put out there with nothing concrete to back it & _perpetuated _is pretty horrific. Like "rumor has it that...." - "well we'll run with that".


Well they can debate away all they want but the bottom line is a large amount of the population was wiped out which is very scary.


----------



## Lilybarb

Chagall said:


> Well they can debate away all they want but the bottom line is a large amount of the population was wiped out which is very scary.


Agreed, but they shouldn't have made matters worse by incorrect figures (referring to those since then who knew - & know better). Fear is contagious.


----------



## Chagall

Lilybarb said:


> Agreed, but they shouldn't have made matters worse by incorrect figures (referring to those since then who knew - & know better). Fear is contagious.


And sometimes warranted!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BlueCherry

I’m self isolating alone but I do shopping for two elderly people. My boyfriend chose to isolate with his Mum and he is so scared of the virus, I deliver his shopping and have to reach over the gate and hang it on a hook. 

I didn’t hoard at all and haven’t struggled to get too much but I make do with what the supermarket currently has rather than stick to a list. 

I also do a little bit of work here and there which gets me out and moving. 

Now the weird thing is that it “feels” like my bf and I have split up and are just friends. He calls and texts every day but after 6 weeks I no longer miss him and don’t think I’d be bothered if I never got to be with him again. I’m fine and happy enough in every other way but I don’t think I felt this before the lockdown. In 2 years we haven’t even managed a holiday together due to issues and ill health with his family and himself. It makes me wonder if it’s just being separated making me think like this or is it like someone pressed the pause button on life and it gave me time to think clearly.


----------



## Lilybarb

fettfleck said:


> Hehe, you are more up to date than me. I am curious what they will decide on Thursday. Actually I am more worried about the openings of the day care centers.* I have a lot of respect for the politicians who have to decide about everything. *This is really a difficult job.


Ditto. The pressures they are under right now!


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I tried to order wipes online and the shipping cost was shocking. The government should put a stop to price gouging. I am forced to make up a solution of water and bleach to disinfect. We have been without wipes and hand sanitizer since beginning of March in our area.


I put alcohol in a spray bottle. I can't stand having bleach on my hands.


BlueCherry said:


> I’m self isolating alone but I do shopping for two elderly people. My boyfriend chose to isolate with his Mum and he is so scared of the virus, I deliver his shopping and have to reach over the gate and hang it on a hook.
> 
> I didn’t hoard at all and haven’t struggled to get too much but I make do with what the supermarket currently has rather than stick to a list.
> 
> I also do a little bit of work here and there which gets me out and moving.
> 
> Now the weird thing is that it “feels” like my bf and I have split up and are just friends. He calls and texts every day but after 6 weeks I no longer miss him and don’t think I’d be bothered if I never got to be with him again. I’m fine and happy enough in every other way but I don’t think I felt this before the lockdown. In 2 years we haven’t even managed a holiday together due to issues and ill health with his family and himself. It makes me wonder if it’s just being separated making me think like this or is it like someone pressed the pause button on life and it gave me time to think clearly.


I think isolating is making a lot of people discover more about their relationships. Some people are discovering that togetherness is overrated. I'm thankful that my husband and I enjoy being together, even now, when we are together 24/7.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I stopped by the grocery store on my way home from work today and was pleased to see the shelves stocked with toilet paper. I also scored two 4 pound bags of Thai jasmine rice!!! Yesssssss!!!!!  They had plenty of meat, so I picked up some chicken breasts and a big chub of lean hamburger. I'm not sure when the shortage is supposed to hit but there was plenty there today. The only thing I couldn't find was the canned La Choy chicken chow mein, which for some ungodly reason I absolutely love, but haven't been able to find for a few weeks now. Perhaps this is the push I need to find a good homemade recipe, which must be better than the canned stuff.



I'm with you on the La Choy. DH and I love that stuff probably because our moms made it, or maybe because we made it as college students. But we rarely see it in stores anymore. 

DH has a beef chow mein recipe from his mom which uses lots of bead molasses and is a lot like beef La Choy. If you like I'll ask him to dig it up. (I'm not a fan. It's really got that '70s taste. )

Here is my Chicken Bok Choy recipe which you can adjust using La Choy canned vegetables. It's super-easy and everyone seems to like it. I got it off the web years ago.

*Chinese Restaurant-Style Chicken Bok Choy*
Mix one cup chicken broth with 2 Tbs soy sauce.
Sear 2 chicken breasts, chopped in small pieces, in peanut oil in hot skillet or wok.
Add 2 cloves chopped garlic. Add salt and pepper
Add the white part of bok choy stalks and stir fry. (If you don't have bok choy you can use other veggies.)
Add other veggies like carrots or broccoli. Then add chopped leaves of bok choy.
Add a bit of sesame oil. 
Add chicken broth and soy sauce mix. When it's boiling add 2-3 Tbs cornstarch to thicken sauce. Stir until it thickens. Add pepper to taste. 
Serve over rice. 

Last time I went grocery shopping the only thing left on the rice shelves were a couple boxes of instant rice. 

I think the reason for the empty shelves is that people are cooking a lot more now that they're home. When I walk the dogs in the evening I am absolutely overcome and drooling from all the wonderful dinner smells coming from the houses I pass.


----------



## Lilybarb

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm with you on the La Choy. DH and I love that stuff probably because our moms made it, or maybe because we made it as college students. But we rarely see it in stores anymore.
> 
> DH has a beef chow mein recipe from his mom which uses lots of bead molasses and is a lot like beef La Choy. If you like I'll ask him to dig it up. (I'm not a fan. It's really got that '70s taste. )
> 
> Here is my Chicken Bok Choy recipe which you can adjust using La Choy canned vegetables. It's super-easy and everyone seems to like it. I got it off the web years ago.
> 
> *Chinese Restaurant-Style Chicken Bok Choy*
> Mix one cup chicken broth with 2 Tbs soy sauce.
> Sear 2 chicken breasts, chopped in small pieces, in peanut oil in hot skillet or wok.
> Add 2 cloves chopped garlic. Add salt and pepper
> Add the white part of bok choy stalks and stir fry. (If you don't have bok choy you can use other veggies.)
> Add other veggies like carrots or broccoli. Then add chopped leaves of bok choy.
> Add a bit of sesame oil.
> Add chicken broth and soy sauce mix. When it's boiling add 2-3 Tbs cornstarch to thicken sauce. Stir until it thickens. Add pepper to taste.
> Serve over rice.
> 
> Last time I went grocery shopping the only thing left on the rice shelves were a couple boxes of instant rice.
> 
> I think the reason for the empty shelves is that people are cooking a lot more now that they're home. When I walk the dogs in the evening I am absolutely overcome and drooling from all the wonderful dinner smells coming from the houses I pass.


That sounds good! May have to try that - but at a later date as I am over all this cooking, & I love to cook but not for weeks on end with nothing to break it up. Everyone I know is cooking at home as you said. Tonight it was roast chicken w/green onion green beans & fried potatoes with celery seed. Chocolate cake dessert. The Southern cholesterol meal.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> so now we're looking at a possible food shortage?  why is the chairman of Tyson foods shouting from the rooftops (full page ad in NY Times)?  Next we will see everyone buying up all the meat like they did TP



‘Since ***** declared national emergency my store/company has had major meat shortages. Every time it comes in it sells out the same day, chicken and ground beef always sell out some of the more expensive items last a bit longer.



sdkitty said:


> right
> some people do have chest freezers like yours but there is still more of a limit to what you can store with meat compared to TP
> Hopefully these people who are inclined to hoard mostly don't have the big freezers.
> It seems where I live the worst crowds are at Walmart.  Not sure what this says about which segment of the population is panicing.



People are buying deep freezers, we sold again after national emergency was declared. We finally got more in last Friday and they were gone in less than 2 hours.



whateve said:


> We've been worried about drugs in general. So many are made in China, we are afraid that down the road we might not be able to get some. DH takes some expensive drugs and insurance allows him to get a 90 day supply. We're okay now but in a few months he'll need them again.



Call and check with your insurance to see if you can get it early. My insurance put out a notice last month that we can get our drugs a month early due to covid. Controlled drugs might be a bit more strict but most items are available to pick up early. I got mine 3 month supply a month early. I don’t need it yet but I wanted to get it, my dr wanted me to get some testing that I obviously haven’t been able to do since everything is closed. I wanted enough time in case I had to call/telavisit with her in case she wouldn’t renew it for me.



zinacef said:


> First time to venture out to Walmart after about 3 weeks of not going anywhere but work and there’s a lot of changes at least the one on my town.  Only one door is open and there is a worker who puts in the # of people going in.  There is a line barrier, I guess they have to stop letting people in once a certain # is reached. Inside, there is a green line you follow where you can walk thru and shop, I guess, it’s like one way shopping. People are observing rules for the most part, it took me awhile to realize the marks on the floor for the direction of traffic.  Not much people out though.  I skipped Target today.  The craziest thing is I actually took a shower, dressed up and feel like I’m looking good —— Walmart there I go.  But the feeling is not the same.  Almost panicky, nervous and just wanting to get out of there.  And I actually finally  cancelled our vacation this morning.  I held out for as long as I can.  I only have to cancel our flights, so lucky I haven’t booked our hotels yet. I bought our plane tickets last January for a summer trip.  I just got credits to use till 2022 so I guess, that’s okay.  My kids most likely will be using it before then anyways. A new way of life indeed. I wonder how Black Friday shopping is gonna be this year, yes, I’m looking that far ahead.  Who does not love a great Thanksgiving and Christmas! Oh boy!



My super Walmart has done the same thing but it;s a total joke. My coworkers husband asked the employees manning it what the limit was and they said 300 and he asked how many people were in there and at the time it was 150ish. He said they’re busy when they went, if they had 300 people in the store there’s no way to keep 6 feet from others you’d be packed in like sardines.



luckylove said:


> I have been ok so far with disinfectant, but in the future, as cities begin to open up and people become more mobile, it will be important for everyone to have access to sanitizer since we won't always have a sink as readily available the more mobile we become. BTW, my hands are actually peeling from all of the hand washing and house cleaning I am doing. If anyone has a favorite hand cream, please let us know!



My favorite is only available at spas and I’m almost out so saving it for before I go to bed(eminence rosehip & lemongrass soothing hydrator this is my HG especially in winter). I recently got o’keeffe’s working hands lotion at target and it’s working pretty well for me at work. In between washing hands, sanitizing surfaces, and my hands every time I need a drink to remove my mask my hands have been awful. I tried the tub for at home but I like the lotion SO better to be honest.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Lilybarb said:


> That sounds good! May have to try that - but at a later date as I am over all this cooking, & I love to cook but not for weeks on end with nothing to break it up. Everyone I know is cooking at home as you said. Tonight it was roast chicken w/green onion green beans & fried potatoes with celery seed. Chocolate cake dessert. The Southern cholesterol meal.



The roast chicken sounds divine! There's nothing like southern cooking to make one feel better about the world. 

As tired as I am of cooking I find takeout and delivery to be a PIA these days. Maybe I'm an odd duck. I don't relish the thought of donning mask and gloves to drive across town to an empty restaurant vestibule and pick up a tightly-sealed sack of cold food. Or hungrily waiting as long as 1 1/2 - 2 hours for an overwhelmed restaurant or delivery service. Then all the food has to be plated. Precautions taken to sanitize the counter where the delivery sacks sat. And all the cartons, bags, napkins, plastic forks and condiment packets need to be tossed out in a sanity manner. So much waste for the landfill! Has anyone else noticed how restaurant staff seem to be going crazy filling orders with handfuls of mustard and ketchup packets even when the food doesn't need those things? A packet of Ramen noodles is so much easier!


----------



## Lilybarb

BigPurseSue said:


> The roast chicken sounds divine! There's nothing like southern cooking to make one feel better about the world.
> 
> As tired as I am of cooking I find takeout and delivery to be a PIA these days. Maybe I'm an odd duck. I don't relish the thought of donning mask and gloves to drive across town to an empty restaurant vestibule and pick up a tightly-sealed sack of cold food. Or hungrily waiting as long as 1 1/2 - 2 hours for an overwhelmed restaurant or delivery service. Then all the food has to be plated. Precautions taken to sanitize the counter where the delivery sacks sat. And all the cartons, bags, napkins, plastic forks and condiment packets need to be tossed out in a sanity manner. So much waste for the landfill! Has anyone else noticed how restaurant staff seem to be going crazy filling orders with handfuls of mustard and ketchup packets even when the food doesn't need those things? A packet of Ramen noodles is so much easier!


Thanks Sue! Yep southern it is - all 455 meals I've cooked in the last 30 days. 
You know how you get tired of your own cooking. Am there & pretty sure many feel the same.  I think the first place I go will be our local Chik-fila for take out breakfast. Even before covid the manager there enforced cleanliness like a mad drill sergeant!


----------



## Chanbal

Sharing some hopeful news:

*Oxford scientists say a vaccine may be widely available by September*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/oxford...ccine-widely-available-by-september-covid-19/


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> That sounds good! May have to try that - but at a later date as I am over all this cooking, & I love to cook but not for weeks on end with nothing to break it up. Everyone I know is cooking at home as you said. Tonight it was roast chicken w/green onion green beans & fried potatoes with celery seed. Chocolate cake dessert. The Southern cholesterol meal.


I'm getting so tired of cooking!


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks Sue! Yep southern it is - all 455 meals I've cooked in the last 30 days.
> You know how you get tired of your own cooking. Am there & pretty sure many feel the same.  I think the first place I go will be our local Chik-fila for take out breakfast. Even before covid the manager there enforced cleanliness like a mad drill sergeant!


I'm missing our local Mexican restaurant. Even though I've made several Mexican dishes, they aren't the same.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I'm missing our local Mexican restaurant. Even though I've made several Mexican dishes, they aren't the same.



You sound like a very good cook Whateve and I find that hard to believe.


----------



## zinacef

luckylove said:


> I have been ok so far with disinfectant, but in the future, as cities begin to open up and people become more mobile, it will be important for everyone to have access to sanitizer since we won't always have a sink as readily available the more mobile we become. BTW, my hands are actually peeling from all of the hand washing and house cleaning I am doing. If anyone has a favorite hand cream, please let us know!


It’s a lifetime problem for me due to my job, I just recently ordered and started using Nivea Hand cream , the original one from Germany.  I ordered it online some apothecary in Chicago—- small flower I think.  I don’t trust amazon due to fakes. Like $16 box a big heavy tin can. Well worth it.


----------



## jblended

luckylove said:


> BTW, my hands are actually peeling from all of the hand washing and house cleaning I am doing. If anyone has a favorite hand cream, please let us know!



Neutrogena concentrate
This stuff used to save me during Scottish winters when my skin would shred. It's concentrate, so a little goes a long way. Just re-apply often.


----------



## BigPurseSue

luckylove said:


> BTW, my hands are actually peeling from all of the hand washing and house cleaning I am doing. If anyone has a favorite hand cream, please let us know!





zinacef said:


> It’s a lifetime problem for me due to my job, I just recently ordered and started using Nivea Hand cream , the original one from Germany.  I ordered it online some apothecary in Chicago—- small flower I think.  I don’t trust amazon due to fakes. Like $16 box a big heavy tin can. Well worth it.



I also buy German Nivea from Smallflower in Chicago. That's my favorite.

Many like Bag Balm. Which was originally created, and sold in bulk at farm stores, for cow teats grown chapped from milking. I've never tried but I've heard lots of good things about it through the years. I believe it contains lots of lanolin which is very healing. 

I also like Eucerin. It's low-cost, easily available, and that's the one dermatologists recommend for damaged skin.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lilybarb

Oops. Please excuse.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm with you on the La Choy. DH and I love that stuff probably because our moms made it, or maybe because we made it as college students. But we rarely see it in stores anymore.
> 
> DH has a beef chow mein recipe from his mom which uses lots of bead molasses and is a lot like beef La Choy. If you like I'll ask him to dig it up. (I'm not a fan. It's really got that '70s taste. )
> 
> Here is my Chicken Bok Choy recipe which you can adjust using La Choy canned vegetables. It's super-easy and everyone seems to like it. I got it off the web years ago.
> 
> *Chinese Restaurant-Style Chicken Bok Choy*
> Mix one cup chicken broth with 2 Tbs soy sauce.
> Sear 2 chicken breasts, chopped in small pieces, in peanut oil in hot skillet or wok.
> Add 2 cloves chopped garlic. Add salt and pepper
> Add the white part of bok choy stalks and stir fry. (If you don't have bok choy you can use other veggies.)
> Add other veggies like carrots or broccoli. Then add chopped leaves of bok choy.
> Add a bit of sesame oil.
> Add chicken broth and soy sauce mix. When it's boiling add 2-3 Tbs cornstarch to thicken sauce. Stir until it thickens. Add pepper to taste.
> Serve over rice.
> 
> Last time I went grocery shopping the only thing left on the rice shelves were a couple boxes of instant rice.
> 
> I think the reason for the empty shelves is that people are cooking a lot more now that they're home. When I walk the dogs in the evening I am absolutely overcome and drooling from all the wonderful dinner smells coming from the houses I pass.


Thank you for the recipe!! I will most definitely try this, it sounds amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I put alcohol in a spray bottle. I can't stand having bleach on my hands.
> 
> I think isolating is making a lot of people discover more about their relationships. Some people are discovering that togetherness is overrated. I'm thankful that my husband and I enjoy being together, even now, when we are together 24/7.


I've always wondered what it would be like to be with DH 24/7 ever since I got married. Well, I got what I wondered!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> I've always wondered what it would be like to be with DH 24/7 ever since I got married. Well, I got what I wondered!


Hilarious Sunshine mama !
"J!m"


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Absolutely it’s a total crap shoot. They are learning more and more about the virus as they go along. The so called Spanish flu of 1919 killed 50 million people world wide but apparently wasn’t as contagious as Covid19. It was also an H1N1 virus and had a second wave in the fall that was much worse than in the spring. Obviously we are much more advanced medically now and will eventually get a vaccine, but still.. I just think they should slow the frig down.


The vaccine won't arrive in time for the second wave thats coming in 4-6 months. I agree they should slow down but I think they're driven moreso by interest for the economy than the wellbeing of their people  

And you know who is going to get the brunt of this? The friends of relatives of the folks who die from the second wave. Not to mention the health care workers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> Hilarious Sunshine mama !
> "J!m"


Honored!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chanbal said:


> Sharing some hopeful news:
> 
> *Oxford scientists say a vaccine may be widely available by September*
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/oxford...ccine-widely-available-by-september-covid-19/


This quote literally brought me tears of hopefulness!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Honored!!!


Sunshine mama, you have me over here smiling incessantly using "OUR" sign-off ! Thank you for the flowers and a smile, a lovely way to start any day... and especially these days.
"J!m"


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> This quote literally brought me tears of hopefulness!


I hate to burst your bubble but the virus has mutated 22 different ways in the last two months.  The vaccine that protected the monkeys was not effective against all 22 mutations noted above.  And given how medical folks are touting it takes at least 18 months for a solid vaccine, do you really want to be first in line for this vaccine thats fast tracked a quarter of the normal processing time?  Bill Gates of all people said it's not happening this year.

I get people need something to hold onto but when something seems too good to be true, it normally is.  And I'm fully aware I'm not a virulogist or epedimiologist but I've personally witnessed the effects on both humans and pets when a vaccine has undisclosed side effects.  It's not pretty.

Rabies vaccination: Fuzzy ears turn black and fall off.  This is on the small dogs after they changed the dosage to be one size fits all vs weight appropriate.

HPV vaccine: They instantly become ill, run a high fever and it becomes a man down situation because their body thinks the vaccine is the virus and tries their darndest to attack it.  And their reaction is so bad, they can't continue w/ the second nor third dosage as the first dosage nearly killed them.

This is why I'm cautiously watching the race to find the cure. Dont get me wrong.  I want them to find it but you cannot fast track this.  Too much is in stake and I'm worried about misplaced blind faith.  Case in point the few in NY who decided to ingest disinfectant.

Here's a more indepth article about Oxford's efforts: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/27/world/europe/coronavirus-vaccine-update-oxford.html


----------



## rutabaga

BlueCherry said:


> Now the weird thing is that it “feels” like my bf and I have split up and are just friends. He calls and texts every day but after 6 weeks I no longer miss him and don’t think I’d be bothered if I never got to be with him again. I’m fine and happy enough in every other way but I don’t think I felt this before the lockdown. In 2 years we haven’t even managed a holiday together due to issues and ill health with his family and himself. It makes me wonder if it’s just being separated making me think like this or is it like someone pressed the pause button on life and it gave me time to think clearly.



Sometimes absence just makes you realize that you can live without someone. Good luck with whatever you decide to do with your relationship


----------



## rutabaga

BigPurseSue said:


> The roast chicken sounds divine! There's nothing like southern cooking to make one feel better about the world.
> 
> As tired as I am of cooking I find takeout and delivery to be a PIA these days. Maybe I'm an odd duck. I don't relish the thought of donning mask and gloves to drive across town to an empty restaurant vestibule and pick up a tightly-sealed sack of cold food. Or hungrily waiting as long as 1 1/2 - 2 hours for an overwhelmed restaurant or delivery service. Then all the food has to be plated. Precautions taken to sanitize the counter where the delivery sacks sat. And all the cartons, bags, napkins, plastic forks and condiment packets need to be tossed out in a sanity manner. So much waste for the landfill! Has anyone else noticed how restaurant staff seem to be going crazy filling orders with handfuls of mustard and ketchup packets even when the food doesn't need those things? A packet of Ramen noodles is so much easier!



I agree - getting takeout is easier because you don't have to do the cooking, but I feel like it's extra work and stress due to all the precautions! I wash my hands when I get into the house, I wash my hands again after setting the containers out on the counter, to my chagrin my husband asked for mustard packets at Weinerschnitzel and the drive-through staff weren't wearing gloves OR masks, so I washed them with soap and hot water in the sink before patting them dry... I remove the paper wrappers on In-n-Out burgers... I sound crazy!


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but the virus has mutated 22 different ways in the last two months.  The vaccine that protected the monkeys was not effective against all 22 mutations noted above.  And given how medical folks are touting it takes at least 18 months for a solid vaccine, do you really want to be first in line for this vaccine thats fast tracked a quarter of the normal processing time?  Bill Gates of all people said it's not happening this year.
> 
> I get people need something to hold onto but when something seems too good to be true, it normally is.  And I'm fully aware I'm not a virulogist or epedimiologist but I've personally witnessed the effects on both humans and pets when a vaccine has undisclosed side effects.  It's not pretty.
> 
> Rabies vaccination: Fuzzy ears turn black and fall off.  This is on the small dogs after they changed the dosage to be one size fits all vs weight appropriate.
> 
> HPV vaccine: They instantly become ill, run a high fever and it becomes a man down situation because their body thinks the vaccine is the virus and tries their darndest to attack it.  And their reaction is so bad, they can't continue w/ the second nor third dosage as the first dosage nearly killed them.
> 
> This is why I'm cautiously watching the race to find the cure. Dont get me wrong.  I want them to find it but you cannot fast track this.  Too much is in stake and I'm worried about misplaced blind faith.  Case in point the few in NY who decided to ingest disinfectant.
> 
> Here's a more indepth article about Oxford's efforts: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/27/world/europe/coronavirus-vaccine-update-oxford.html


Very well stated! The inventing of this Covid-19 vaccine will take the same amount of time (if done carefully) as all the other vaccines in the past. It dosen’t matter how desperately it is needed, I don’t think the scientists can speed it up. Sometimes the fastest way to achieve something is to do it slowly and carefully. The turtle wins the race haha. Many countries are throwing huge amounts of money towards the invention of this vaccine which is understandable, but it may cause the pushing through of one that hasn’t been thoroughly tested. I was watching Sonjay Gupta on CNN and although he said the fall vaccine could be progress he advises caution on being too optimistic just yet!


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> You sound like a very good cook Whateve and I find that hard to believe.


Thanks for the compliment! I can't make salsas like theirs. I also miss the people at this Mexican restaurant. We used to eat there a few times a week and it felt like family. We knew nearly everyone by name. There was a man there who didn't speak any English and we don't speak much Spanish, but somehow we would still communicate. They'd see us when we drove up and had our drinks ready when we walked in the door. Every time they added something new to the menu, they would give us a taste.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but the virus has mutated 22 different ways in the last two months.  The vaccine that protected the monkeys was not effective against all 22 mutations noted above.  And given how medical folks are touting it takes at least 18 months for a solid vaccine, do you really want to be first in line for this vaccine thats fast tracked a quarter of the normal processing time?  Bill Gates of all people said it's not happening this year.
> 
> I get people need something to hold onto but when something seems too good to be true, it normally is.  And I'm fully aware I'm not a virulogist or epedimiologist but I've personally witnessed the effects on both humans and pets when a vaccine has undisclosed side effects.  It's not pretty.
> 
> Rabies vaccination: Fuzzy ears turn black and fall off.  This is on the small dogs after they changed the dosage to be one size fits all vs weight appropriate.
> 
> HPV vaccine: They instantly become ill, run a high fever and it becomes a man down situation because their body thinks the vaccine is the virus and tries their darndest to attack it.  And their reaction is so bad, they can't continue w/ the second nor third dosage as the first dosage nearly killed them.
> 
> This is why I'm cautiously watching the race to find the cure. Dont get me wrong.  I want them to find it but you cannot fast track this.  Too much is in stake and I'm worried about misplaced blind faith.  Case in point the few in NY who decided to ingest disinfectant.
> 
> Here's a more indepth article about Oxford's efforts: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/27/world/europe/coronavirus-vaccine-update-oxford.html


Yeah. I do get what you mean. I was just trying to hang onto a mere hopeful fantasy at this point.  I'm definitely cautiously optimistic too. But wow that HPV story is frightening! Did you see this happening to someone you know personally?


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve been wanting to order out from my favorite breakfast restaurant because they’re doing carry out. I have repeatedly placed a order of what I want I want to only never complete it. I want to eat it but am fearful of some one on the staff maybe having it and somehow catching it. I feel crazy because of it. I also won’t use a delivery service either, mostly because I’m too cheap but now my level of trust is lower than normal as well. 

I had a pet emergency and I knew what to expect because my coworker has a sick cat she takes to the vet twice a week for fluids. Basically you don’t go in, which can be frustrating when your pet is sick. You drive up and call in the parking lot and tell them what kind of car you drive. You also have to give them your CC info over the phone prior to the visit. Then when they’re ready they send a tech out to pick up your pet and brings them in. Then after the doctor checks them out they’ll call your cell and discuss what’s needed. Our guy had to stay over night which was upsetting because you don’t know that before they go in. Then the pick up process is the same. You call from the parking lot they confirm your car and then bring out your pet, any meds/food they may need, and the bill.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

i*bella said:


> I agree - getting takeout is easier because you don't have to do the cooking, but I feel like it's extra work and stress due to all the precautions! I wash my hands when I get into the house, I wash my hands again after setting the containers out on the counter, to my chagrin my husband asked for mustard packets at Weinerschnitzel and the drive-through staff weren't wearing gloves OR masks, so I washed them with soap and hot water in the sink before patting them dry... I remove the paper wrappers on In-n-Out burgers... I sound crazy!


I would sell my soul for some In-n-Out! I used to summer in Coronado, CA and we would eat there very often. There are none in Minnesota, where I live. I haven't had In-n-Out since 1999.


----------



## Chanbal

Sunshine mama said:


> This quote literally brought me tears of hopefulness!


We all need hope! 
*Potential coronavirus vaccine being tested in Germany could 'supply millions' by end of year*
*https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/29/europe/germany-pfizer-coronavirus-vaccine-test-intl/index.html*


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> I'm getting so tired of cooking!


I could have written this myself. I have been cooking more during this shelter in place period than I did in the last 10 years before starting the quarantine...


----------



## sdkitty

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I would sell my soul for some In-n-Out! I used to summer in Coronado, CA and we would eat there very often. There are none in Minnesota, where I live. I haven't had In-n-Out since 1999.


funny to me how people are so crazy about in n out.  we have it here and never go.  we eat there when we're travelling and I get it that they make their own fresh potatoes and stuff but the burgers are not like a real home-made burger or one from a real restaurant.  but I know people love it.


----------



## LemonDrop

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I would sell my soul for some In-n-Out! I used to summer in Coronado, CA and we would eat there very often. There are none in Minnesota, where I live. I haven't had In-n-Out since 1999.



 Maybe a trip when we reach our new normal could be to the ocean and some in and out. Sounds so nice.


----------



## LemonDrop

Sunshine mama said:


> This quote literally brought me tears of hopefulness!



Whenever I read forum facts I will google to see who is reporting those facts, reports, etc.... Often it’s reputable news sources, sometimes it’s The Sun  and then often you can’t even verify numbers people throw out there. So you just have to wonder where they get it.  I’m with you. Oxford saying it’s a possibility and it being reported by reputable news organizations brings a tear to my eye too.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> funny to me how people are so crazy about in n out.  we have it here and never go.  we eat there when we're travelling and I get it that they make their own fresh potatoes and stuff but the burgers are not like a real home-made burger or one from a real restaurant.  but I know people love it.



The burgers are good, but their fries are like sticks. We usually pick up burgers and go across the street to get onion rings or curly fries from some other fast food place.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Chanbal said:


> I could have written this myself. I have been cooking more during this shelter in place period than I did in the last 10 years before starting the quarantine...


Same here. Early on in the stay at home request, I really enjoyed cooking. I didn’t know how creative I was at cooking. Now I’m over it. I still cook but the creativity has waned. If we crave something, i call it in and pick it up.


----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve been wanting to order out from my favorite breakfast restaurant because they’re doing carry out. I have repeatedly placed a order of what I want I want to only never complete it. I want to eat it but am fearful of some one on the staff maybe having it and somehow catching it. I feel crazy because of it. I also won’t use a delivery service either, mostly because I’m too cheap but now my level of trust is lower than normal as well.
> 
> I had a pet emergency and I knew what to expect because my coworker has a sick cat she takes to the vet twice a week for fluids. Basically you don’t go in, which can be frustrating when your pet is sick. You drive up and call in the parking lot and tell them what kind of car you drive. You also have to give them your CC info over the phone prior to the visit. Then when they’re ready they send a tech out to pick up your pet and brings them in. Then after the doctor checks them out they’ll call your cell and discuss what’s needed. Our guy had to stay over night which was upsetting because you don’t know that before they go in. Then the pick up process is the same. You call from the parking lot they confirm your car and then bring out your pet, any meds/food they may need, and the bill.


Weeks ago,  a friend of mine had to let go of her 13 yo cat due to cancer and we have to do it in the parking lot.  Instead of the tech coming out, it was the vet himself who came out and talked to her then brought the cat in to insert IV and take his paw print then take him out again and the vet gave his meds,  what an experience.  We were at the back seat of her van, holding him and crying til he passed away. It was strange as it was very noisy with the traffic and very very cold morning. Another one on the COViD experience.


----------



## zinacef

sdkitty said:


> funny to me how people are so crazy about in n out.  we have it here and never go.  we eat there when we're travelling and I get it that they make their own fresh potatoes and stuff but the burgers are not like a real home-made burger or one from a real restaurant.  but I know people love it.


We do not have this in town but we’re not really big fan of their burgers, it’s more of a novelty ,I guess.


----------



## Tootsie17

zinacef said:


> Weeks ago,  a friend of mine had to let go of her 13 yo cat due to cancer and we have to do it in the parking lot.  Instead of the tech coming out, it was the vet himself who came out and talked to her then brought the cat in to insert IV and take his paw print then take him out again and the vet gave his meds,  what an experience.  We were at the back seat of her van, holding him and crying til he passed away. It was strange as it was very noisy with the traffic and very very cold morning. Another one on the COViD experience.


I'm so sorry your friend's pet passed during this COVID time. I'm sure the pet was a great comfort. Kudos to you for being there to help her/him with the grieving process.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I've always wondered what it would be like to be with DH 24/7 ever since I got married. Well, I got what I wondered!


DH have been together most of the time during our marriage. We used to own a business in which we both worked, so even then we were together, although in different offices.


sdkitty said:


> funny to me how people are so crazy about in n out.  we have it here and never go.  we eat there when we're travelling and I get it that they make their own fresh potatoes and stuff but the burgers are not like a real home-made burger or one from a real restaurant.  but I know people love it.


I don't care for it either, but ours always has long lines. When my daughter visits from New York, going to in n out is a highlight of her visit.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah. I do get what you mean. I was just trying to hang onto a mere hopeful fantasy at this point.  I'm definitely cautiously optimistic too. But wow that HPV story is frightening! Did you see this happening to someone you know personally?


Yup. Mind you it was given past the college age but still quite frightening to watch.


----------



## Tootsie17

zinacef said:


> Weeks ago,  a friend of mine had to let go of her 13 yo cat due to cancer and we have to do it in the parking lot.  Instead of the tech coming out, it was the vet himself who came out and talked to her then brought the cat in to insert IV and take his paw print then take him out again and the vet gave his meds,  what an experience.  We were at the back seat of her van, holding him and crying til he passed away. It was strange as it was very noisy with the traffic and very very cold morning. Another one on the COViD experience.


I'm so sorry your friend's pet passed during this COVID time. I'm sure the pet was a great comfort. Kudos to you for being there to help her/him with the grieving process.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Yup. Mind you it was given past the college age but still quite frightening to watch.


Yikes,  so did the girl stop the series?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

zinacef said:


> Weeks ago,  a friend of mine had to let go of her 13 yo cat due to cancer and we have to do it in the parking lot.  Instead of the tech coming out, it was the vet himself who came out and talked to her then brought the cat in to insert IV and take his paw print then take him out again and the vet gave his meds,  what an experience.  We were at the back seat of her van, holding him and crying til he passed away. It was strange as it was very noisy with the traffic and very very cold morning. Another one on the COViD experience.



What a experience I’m glad they found a way to let her be with her fur baby in the end. Sorry for her loss and thank you for being there for her in that hard time.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I had written out a long reply with quotes and everything and then somehow, I deleted it! LOL! 

Oh, well, at least I am caught up reading this thread! 

So sorry for those who have lost loved ones or beloved pets. (((HUGS)))

We did our own shopping yesterday during senior hours and will do my mom 's shopping tomorrow during senior hours. 
I feel unsettled going out, but felt guilty having someone else shop for us and deliver, so we will be going to the grocery store about every three weeks. 

As someone mentioned upthread, it's not a pleasant experience now. I was happy to be out, but also anxious about being out. 

Because I am older, I plan to stick close to home as much as possible, even though my state is opening up.  I am thinking it will be a soft opening and then we will wait and see. 

Oh, I have been using Smith's Rosebud Salve on my hands. It has helped! It smells nice, too! 

https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/rosebud-salve/product/26566


----------



## arnott

Reduced Bus service over here.    And it's going to get worse after May 18th when they lay off 1200 Bus Drivers!


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## Coco.lover

This time being stuck at home, has really put a lot in perspective for me. I'm lucky, I still have a job, a home , food, and family near. It's just making me reevaluate a lot in life and how unexpected it is. I have a closet full of bags, shoes, and designer clothes but nowhere to go. Even though these things bring me happiness, right now its like looking at a past life, if that makes any sense. At the moment its not sparking joy, hopefully eventually it will again. What still is bringing me a lot of joy is seeing pictures of past trips and experiences and I realized that thats what I am going to send more money on in the future. Life changed so fast and I pray that the economy recovers and theres are vaccine soon.


----------



## Lilybarb

Chanbal said:


> Sharing some hopeful news:
> 
> *Oxford scientists say a vaccine may be widely available by September*
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/oxford...ccine-widely-available-by-september-covid-19/


Seeing all of the drug companies rushing a vaccine makes me uneasy about affordability of the end result. We all know Big Pharma is about the dollar through & through. Perhaps the fact that one of my meds, injected 4 times per year, costs $60,000 annually, makes me leery of claims such as this:
https://scrip.pharmaintelligence.in...ould-Cost-As-Little-As-10-A-Dose-Says-Janssen

A response:
https://www.patientsforaffordabledrugs.org/2020/04/28/covid-blog-3/

We have already paid with tax dollars for the development. So we will be paying again for the injected vaccine?  And what Medicare tier will the vaccine be in, at what coverage? What about the uninsured who cannot afford it at any cost?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Yikes,  so did the girl stop the series?


Yes of course. Like I said, she barely survived the first series. Why would she continue?


----------



## Charles

hermes_lemming said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but the virus has mutated 22 different ways in the last two months. * The vaccine that protected the monkeys was not effective against all 22 mutations noted above.*  And given how medical folks are touting it takes at least 18 months for a solid vaccine, do you really want to be first in line for this vaccine thats fast tracked a quarter of the normal processing time?  Bill Gates of all people said it's not happening this year.



Do you have any documentation on this?  From six days ago:
"But Sinovac said its experiment so far had shown its vaccine can "neutralise" widely different strains found among patients in China, Italy, Switzerland, Spain and Britain. 'This provides strong evidence that the virus is not mutating in a way that would make it resistant to a #COVID19 vaccine,' immunologist Mark Slifka from Oregon Health & Science University tweeted."
I also want to mention, once a vaccine is created and tested as effective, IF there are mutations, it's very simple to alter the vaccine viral proteins to handle the new strains.  We do it every year with the annual flu virus.  
As far as its safety, these vaccines are very similar to the standard flu vaccines.  So to compare them to HPV or rabies vaccines isn't wise.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Charles said:


> Do you have any documentation on this?  From six days ago:
> "But Sinovac said its experiment so far had shown its vaccine can "neutralise" widely different strains found among patients in China, Italy, Switzerland, Spain and Britain. 'This provides strong evidence that the virus is not mutating in a way that would make it resistant to a #COVID19 vaccine,' immunologist Mark Slifka from Oregon Health & Science University tweeted."
> I also want to mention, once a vaccine is created and tested as effective, IF there are mutations, it's very simple to alter the vaccine viral proteins to handle the new strains.  We do it every year with the annual flu virus.
> As far as its safety, these vaccines are very similar to the standard flu vaccines.  So to compare them to HPV or rabies vaccines isn't wise.


Here (note_ when_ I learned of it, it was 22 mutations.- this articles cites 33 mutations):
"*The new coronavirus has developed mutations with the potential to "significantly" change the way it causes disease, a team from China has found. Researchers identified 33 mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 virus across 11 patient-derived isolates, 19 of which they say are new... it is hard to determine how these mutations may have changed the virus' ability to affect humans: "We can only say that these mutations probably can make the virus both stronger and weaker, depending on which one you are looking at," he said.

In terms of how the findings may hinder vaccine development, he said: "Depending on the nature of the mutations, some mutations would indeed weaken the vaccine effect if they are not taken into considerations. Since vaccines have different strategies that target different things in the viruses, it's difficult to make a blanket statement.*"
https://www.newsweek.com/sars-cov-2-coronavirus-mutate-study-china-149950

Here's the full view of Sinovac:
"_*The vaccine, an old-fashioned formulation consisting of a chemically inactivated version of the virus, produced no obvious side effects in the monkeys, and human trials began on 16 April.

Researchers from Sinovac Biotech, a privately held Beijing-based company, gave two different doses of their COVID-19 vaccine to a total of eight rhesus macaques. Three weeks later, the group introduced SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, into the monkeys’ lungs through tubes down their tracheas, and none developed a full-blown infection.
The monkeys given the highest dose of vaccine had the best response: Seven days after the animals received the virus, researchers could not detect it in the pharynx or lungs of any of them. Some of the lower dosed animals had a “viral blip” but also appeared to have controlled the infection, the Sinovac team reports in a paper published on 19 April on the preprint server bioRxiv. In contrast, four control animals developed high levels of viral RNA in several body parts and severe pneumonia. The results “give us a lot of confidence” that the vaccine will work in humans, says Meng Weining, Sinovac’s senior director for overseas regulatory affairs.*_"
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...nkeys-new-coronavirus-chinese-biotech-reports

Now let me be a monkey's uncle (pun intended), if your mutation theory is so straight forward, why on God's green earth are my friends literally calling me in a panic warning me of a second wave that's already there (Asia) and they can't fight it?  Sounds like they're encountering what the Newsweek article is citing.

And how long did it take for the flu vaccine to be created?

Last but not least, please dont lecture me about being wise.   You kept saying things would improve any day now... repeatedly!  We're all on the same team - which is praying humanity prevails.  None of this gives me pleasure.  I hate the fact that Rome is burning and there's jack bleep I can do to stop it.  But what I can do is make sure everyone is informed so that they can make their own choices vs painting a pollyanna view that everything will be fine and this is all just one bad acid trip nightmare.


----------



## Charles

hermes_lemming said:


> I would have to take time to look through my web history to find the link if you're so inclined.   And THAT will take a while as I check this forum sporatically on my breaks.
> 
> Now let me be a monkey's uncle (pun intended), if your mutation theory is so straight forward, why on God's green earth are my friends literally calling me in a panic warning me of a second wave that's already there (Asia) and they can't fight it?
> 
> And how long did it take for the flu vaccine to be created?
> 
> And please dont lecture me about being wise.   You kept saying things would improve any day now... repeatedly!



Convenient...even though you've replied twice in the past 90 minutes.

Not sure why your friends are calling you or what that has to do with a vaccine. The vaccine hasn't been released yet, nor have any second waves been reported yet.

Not sure...again, that doesn't really apply here.  We already have vaccines created that are similar AND this is 2020, so how a vaccine was created in the 1940s doesn't matter.

It has gotten better....soooo...yeah.  Plenty of cities have already seen lower daily infection rates.  Plenty of cities hardly have any cases.  As I keep saying and I keep standing behind, unless you're in NYC, NJ, or any other densely populated city, you really don't have much to worry about as long as you take the CDC precautions.  With every day, we're getting closer to a vaccine and we're finding more effective treatments for the people who do get sick.  So yes, things are getting better.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Charles said:


> Convenient...even though you've replied twice in the past 90 minutes.
> 
> Not sure why your friends are calling you or what that has to do with a vaccine. The vaccine hasn't been released yet, nor have any second waves been reported yet.
> 
> Not sure...again, that doesn't really apply here.  We already have vaccines created that are similar AND this is 2020, so how a vaccine was created in the 1940s doesn't matter.
> 
> It has gotten better....soooo...yeah.  Plenty of cities have already seen lower daily infection rates.  Plenty of cities hardly have any cases.  As I keep saying and I keep standing behind, unless you're in NYC, NJ, or any other densely populated city, you really don't have much to worry about as long as you take the CDC precautions.  With every day, we're getting closer to a vaccine and we're finding more effective treatments for the people who do get sick.  So yes, things are getting better.


What's convenient?  Me not wanting to go thru my chrome history?  Yep sorry, I dont do that unless my job requires it.  But for you to say that?  Wow, simply Wow...  So pardon me if it was easier to do a simple search.  And kinda regretting that I did as the articles I found and posted show 33 mutations vs my initial quote.

Reread my post and prior ones.  My friends called in concern to warn me about another strain they're battling now in asia VS a vaccine.

For the last time, I live in a densely populate city.  Regardless, I still take personal afront when the news literally called the opening cities as 'canaries in the coal mines" yesterday.  Human lives matter.  For anyone to say otherwise is insane.  This was on the AM news before you ask for a link.  

If you think the vaccine is just around the corner and everything will be ok.  So be it.  OBVIOUSLY we are in different sides of the fence.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/world/20...second-wave-fears-culver-pkg-intl-ldn-vpx.cnn
https://www.cnn.com/videos/world/20...dnt-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/coronavirus-intl/

I dont believe the US coronavirus response is a "success story"  nor do I believe that there's less of a need for virus testing.

And last but not least there is this:
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/30/economy/unemployment-benefits-coronavirus/index.html

So yea, I dont think things are getting better.  In fact I'm warning everyone to gird their loins for the second wave and tough road ahead.


----------



## Chagall

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve been wanting to order out from my favorite breakfast restaurant because they’re doing carry out. I have repeatedly placed a order of what I want I want to only never complete it. I want to eat it but am fearful of some one on the staff maybe having it and somehow catching it. I feel crazy because of it. I also won’t use a delivery service either, mostly because I’m too cheap but now my level of trust is lower than normal as well.
> 
> I had a pet emergency and I knew what to expect because my coworker has a sick cat she takes to the vet twice a week for fluids. Basically you don’t go in, which can be frustrating when your pet is sick. You drive up and call in the parking lot and tell them what kind of car you drive. You also have to give them your CC info over the phone prior to the visit. Then when they’re ready they send a tech out to pick up your pet and brings them in. Then after the doctor checks them out they’ll call your cell and discuss what’s needed. Our guy had to stay over night which was upsetting because you don’t know that before they go in. Then the pick up process is the same. You call from the parking lot they confirm your car and then bring out your pet, any meds/food they may need, and the bill.


I am concerned about my boy getting sick. I don’t think he would go in without me. He needs a Lepro shot this Spring and although delaying it isn’t a huge concern according to my vet clinic, I would prefer to get it done. I don’t understand why they can’t come out to the car and give them their shot there. Along with him not wanting to go in without me, I am concerned that he will pick up something on his fur or paws.


----------



## Chagall

Charles said:


> Convenient...even though you've replied twice in the past 90 minutes.
> 
> Not sure why your friends are calling you or what that has to do with a vaccine. The vaccine hasn't been released yet, nor have any second waves been reported yet.
> 
> Not sure...again, that doesn't really apply here.  We already have vaccines created that are similar AND this is 2020, so how a vaccine was created in the 1940s doesn't matter.
> 
> It has gotten better....soooo...yeah.  Plenty of cities have already seen lower daily infection rates.  Plenty of cities hardly have any cases.  As I keep saying and I keep standing behind, unless you're in NYC, NJ, or any other densely populated city, you really don't have much to worry about as long as you take the CDC precautions.  With every day, we're getting closer to a vaccine and we're finding more effective treatments for the people who do get sick.  So yes, things are getting better.


If things are getting better it is because we have been in lock down. There may not be an increase in deaths and cases but the incidents are still high in many areas (while we are still in isolation). What happens when the restrictions are lifted? As far as there not having been a second wave yet, that is not expected until the fall.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes of course. Like I said, she barely survived the first series. Why would she continue?


My bad! Duhhhh. It was a dumb question! And you did say she stopped. I re-read what you said.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Okay, my mom's shopping is done. So now...I wait two weeks to see if dh and  I have been exposed OR if we have exposed my mom.. Sigh. 

Seriously, depending on how much longer we all have to live like this, I may become ocd or at the very least...super quirky. And even though I am trying to be careful, later I realize I was not as careful as I had thought I was and then I think, oh, no! 

I have always been a mild germaphobe, especially in the kitchen, but this is a whole 'other level. 

On a fun note, our garden is in, except for the things that need warmer weather ( tomatoes, cucumbers...) I put herbs in smaller pots this year and hope to bring them in during the winter. That will be cheery. 

As it warms up here, I am going to have breakfast or lunch at my patio table now and then. My very own little cafe. 

My state is opening up tomorrow. I am assuming there are stages and if stage one goes well, then we will move onto stages two, three, etc. We'll see how it goes. Say a little prayer all goes well.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So here they are going to reopen restaurants, Pubs & Bars. All with social distancing in place, so they say. Our date is set for May 11th. They are being very secretive about the date???? Just stating, Soon?? What about hairdressers & Beauticians? I don't want a dam beer!! I want a dam manicure!! 12 weeks tomorrow without one!!

And what about all my appointments that were cancelled, so I can get treatment for my condition. Opening them up? NO! So no back surgery either, their solution (pain management), up my pain meds until I can have my surgery?????? 

AND - So they also didn't foresee the danger of opening up the daycare centers with 2 siblings testing positive with the virus. I live in a Country governed by morons!!!

Only some of my rant!


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So here they are going to reopen restaurants, Pubs & Bars. All with social distancing in place, so they say. Our date is set for May 11th. They are being very secretive about the date???? Just stating, Soon?? What about hairdressers & Beauticians? I don't want a dam beer!! I want a dam manicure!! 12 weeks tomorrow without one!!
> 
> And what about all my appointments that were cancelled, so I can get treatment for my condition. Opening them up? NO! So no back surgery either, their solution (pain management), up my pain meds until I can have my surgery??????
> 
> AND - So they also didn't foresee the danger of opening up the daycare centers with 2 siblings testing positive with the virus. I live in a Country governed by morons!!!
> 
> Only some of my rant!


And we all know that after 3-4 drinks everyone is going to keep social distancing. My son has been in agony until today when he finally got surgery done to break up a kidney stone. Anyone who has ever had one (me included) knows that the pain from a stone rivals childbirth.


----------



## Lilybarb

@tinybutterfly, referring to your OCD comment. I knew a young girl long ago who had one compulsion that happens to coincide with what we're dealing with & it has seriously made me wonder how many mentally fragile people will end up with her trait. Her compulsion was washing her hands to the point that she was hospitalized, where they wrapped her hands to prevent infection & to keep her from compulsively washing while she was in treatment. Sad situation.
Where I am in GA everyone is very slow about coming back out. Parking lots of shopping centers that are normally packed are still all but empty. Many people are in masks, but it seems to be older people & women of any age. I went to the cleaners today & normally he is extremely busy because he does a good job. His wife isn't working because she works for a dentist. They have 4 small children. He told me that some days he only has one customer all day long.
Regarding previous posts that I've read expressing concern about meat. Publix has been sold out of ham (Smithfield) except for the holiday size which they are pricing at $50. BJ's however had the same size for 11.99 (.99/lb). Puzzling.
Gov. Kemp today put out a statement on moving forward.  I believe he's doing the best he can for our state considering the pressures he is under. Of course all the states seem to have been affected somewhat differently by the outbreak. All we can do is the best we can to adapt.  Screenshot:


----------



## Chanbal

We all want a therapy and vaccine that work against COVID-19, but until we get them, PLEASE remind everyone about wearing face masks outside. I've been seeing too many people outside without masks, and this is very disappointing.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> @tinybutterfly, referring to your OCD comment. I knew a young girl long ago who had one compulsion that happens to coincide with what we're dealing with & it has seriously made me wonder how many mentally fragile people will end up with her trait. Her compulsion was washing her hands to the point that she was hospitalized, where they wrapped her hands to prevent infection & to keep her from compulsively washing while she was in treatment. Sad situation.
> Where I am in GA everyone is very slow about coming back out. Parking lots of shopping centers that are normally packed are still all but empty. Many people are in masks, but it seems to be older people & women of any age. I went to the cleaners today & normally he is extremely busy because he does a good job. His wife isn't working because she works for a dentist. They have 4 small children. He told me that some days he only has one customer all day long.
> Regarding previous posts that I've read expressing concern about meat. Publix has been sold out of ham (Smithfield) except for the holiday size which they are pricing at $50. BJ's however had the same size for 11.99 (.99/lb). Puzzling.
> Gov. Kemp today put out a statement on moving forward.  I believe he's doing the best he can for our state considering the pressures he is under. Of course all the states seem to have been affected somewhat differently by the outbreak. All we can do is the best we can to adapt.  Screenshot:


I worry about the elderly being forgotten while the rest of the state goes about acting normally. 
I fear some Orwellian future where those with immunity get to live normal lives and the rest are relegated to staying home.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

southernbelle43 said:


> Anyone who has ever had one (me included) knows that the pain from a stone rivals childbirth.



I've had the same which also included gallbladder stones. I'm going not into my backstory, but in January this year I found out I have a comprised immune system. Which has already affected both my kidney's & on top of that I have titanium plates screwed into my lower back when I suffered a serious work injury. I was hospitalized for over 2 years, learning to walk again because I was told I would never walk again! I beat the odds & slowly started to walk again. I desperately need back surgery again because I'm losing the ability to walk again. My legs go numb when I sit & it's affecting me driving in a big way. I was due to have my surgery after undergoing kidney dialyses to boost my kidney function as I could go into renal failure if they tried to put me under when I have my back surgery. That has ALL gone out the window, so to say I'm p!ssed is a frigging understatement!

You don't know how much this has affected my life. Not only myself, but others too. You never know what a person has to go through everyday just to try & stay positive.


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I've had the same which also included gallbladder stones. I'm going not into my backstory, but in January this year I found out I have a comprised immune system. Which has already affected both my kidney's & on top of that I have titanium plates screwed into my lower back when I suffered a serious work injury. I was hospitalized for over 2 years, learning to walk again because I was told I would never walk again! I beat the odds & slowly started to walk again. I desperately need back surgery again because I'm losing the ability to walk again. My legs go numb when I sit & it's affecting me driving in a big way. I was due to have my surgery after undergoing kidney dialyses to boost my kidney function as I could go into renal failure if they tried to put me under when I have my back surgery. That has ALL gone out the window, so to say I'm p!ssed is a frigging understatement!
> 
> You don't know how much this has affected my life. Not only myself, but others too. You never know what a person has to go through everyday just to try & stay positive.


I will say special prayers for you.


----------



## LemonDrop

southernbelle43 said:


> And we all know that after 3-4 drinks everyone is going to keep social distancing. My son has been in agony until today when he finally got surgery done to break up a kidney stone. Anyone who has ever had one (me included) knows that the pain from a stone rivals childbirth.



I had no idea these were the type of "elective" surgeries that were being postponed. I imagined they were talking about cosmetic or any number of things. But not people in pain.  I had gall stones pass and the pain was so bad I blacked out in the ER on a gurney.


----------



## mdcx

Yes, the effects on medical care are pretty significant. I had to wait in my car until the doctor was ready to see me, so empty waiting rooms. In the doctor's office, chairs spread out etc. I only went because it was essential, and I do think a lot of people will be putting off visits because they are nervous or don't want to be seen wasting doctor's time during such a situation.
Another thing is - no longer can you ask friends to watch you kids for an hour etc while you have an appointment.


----------



## pixiejenna

You also have to get permission to bring someone else with to your dr visit. My dad has had some and a few more scheduled. He's 84 so I need to go with him because I can't trust him to tell me everything because he'll forget what they said. I was also subjected to the same questions and temp check to go in.


----------



## arnott

Just donated to the fundraiser that Queen started with this song:


----------



## doni

mdcx said:


> Yes, the effects on medical care are pretty significant. I had to wait in my car until the doctor was ready to see me, so empty waiting rooms. In the doctor's office, chairs spread out etc. I only went because it was essential, and I do think a lot of people will be putting off visits because they are nervous or don't want to be seen wasting doctor's time during such a situation.
> Another thing is - no longer can you ask friends to watch you kids for an hour etc while you have an appointment.


In the UK, University College has published research estimating in 18 000 the cancer related deaths for lack/delay of care/treatment/early diagnosis due to the corona health crisis.


----------



## Charles

Chagall said:


> If things are getting better it is because we have been in lock down. There may not be an increase in deaths and cases but the incidents are still high in many areas (while we are still in isolation). What happens when the restrictions are lifted? As far as there not having been a second wave yet, that is not expected until the fall.



I never said it wasn't due to that.  In fact, I 100% attribute the situation getting better due to how we've reacted to this.  People actually washing their hands, being more conscious about how they interact with people, BUT, the whole point of this was to make sure our health system wasn't overrun with patients.  We can see, aside from a few cities, that's not happening, which is why we're starting to lift some closures while still encouraging CDC safety guideline.  I've been monitoring our local cases, and even with opening up our beaches, daily new cases are lowering.  Some cities have been hit hard and some hardly hit at all, so the idea of nationwide policies are silly.  Each area is different.
While the reality is hard to accept, people will die from this, but we simply can't continue to shut our economy down until we get a working vaccine. Suicides have been increasing and they're attributing that to the isolation and financial hardships people are having. So at what point do we factor those lives in??  It's just a crappy situation we're in here, but we have look try to do what's best for society as a whole for the future.


----------



## Chagall

Charles said:


> I never said it wasn't due to that.  In fact, I 100% attribute the situation getting better due to how we've reacted to this.  People actually washing their hands, being more conscious about how they interact with people, BUT, the whole point of this was to make sure our health system wasn't overrun with patients.  We can see, aside from a few cities, that's not happening, which is why we're starting to lift some closures while still encouraging CDC safety guideline.  I've been monitoring our local cases, and even with opening up our beaches, daily new cases are lowering.  Some cities have been hit hard and some hardly hit at all, so the idea of nationwide policies are silly.  Each area is different.
> While the reality is hard to accept, people will die from this, but we simply can't continue to shut our economy down until we get a working vaccine. Suicides have been increasing and they're attributing that to the isolation and financial hardships people are having. So at what point do we factor those lives in??  It's just a crappy situation we're in here, but we have look try to do what's best for society as a whole for the future.


Yea a crappy situation for sure. Damned if you do, damned if you don’t. If society is reopened, no matter how carefully, what will the outcome be. Will the status quo be maintained or will we be set back to where we were 6 weeks ago. I don’t know, and I don’t think anyone else does. People will die staying home, but an awful lot more may die if restrictions are lifted too soon.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Yea a crappy situation for sure. Damned if you do, damned if you don’t. If society is reopened, no matter how carefully, what will the outcome be. Will the status quo be maintained or will we be set back to where we were 6 weeks ago. I don’t know, and I don’t think anyone else does. People will die staying home, but an awful lot more may die if restrictions are lifted too soon.


Completely agree.  In fact this is where we stand today in flattening the curve
https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/health/coronavirus-us-maps-and-cases/index.html
Here's what they recommend about testing BEFORE reopening the states:
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/17/us/coronavirus-testing-states.html
And if we just say the hell with it (quite literally) and just go about our business, SIP and social distancing be dmned, then we're looking at this:
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/17/upshot/hospital-bed-shortages-coronavirus.html
"_40 percent of markets around the country, hospitals would not be able to make enough room for all the patients who became ill with Covid-19, even if they could empty their beds of other patients. That statistic assumes that 40 percent of adults become infected with the virus over 12 months, a scenario described as “moderate” by the team behind the calculations._"


And if then there's this:
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/30/health/report-covid-two-more-years/index.html


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Completely agree.  In fact this is where we stand today in flattening the curve
> https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/health/coronavirus-us-maps-and-cases/index.html
> Here's what they recommend about testing BEFORE reopening the states:
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/17/us/coronavirus-testing-states.html
> And if we just say the hell with it (quite literally) and just go about our business, SIP and social distancing be dmned, then we're looking at this:
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/17/upshot/hospital-bed-shortages-coronavirus.html
> "_40 percent of markets around the country, hospitals would not be able to make enough room for all the patients who became ill with Covid-19, even if they could empty their beds of other patients. That statistic assumes that 40 percent of adults become infected with the virus over 12 months, a scenario described as “moderate” by the team behind the calculations._"
> 
> 
> And if then there's this:
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/30/health/report-covid-two-more-years/index.html


Well if I wasn’t really concerned before I really am now. Opening up when there are more deaths and cases than there were when the decision was made to impose the lockdowns. Different countries are getting it worse at different times making it unwise to relax border closings. What’s that going to do to the economy?  Russia appears to be in dire straights now with over 100,000 cases and two dozen hospitals being closed to quarantine and some permanently . This is new as they claimed to have things under control not long ago. So it goes round and around The globe. If one country has it squashed another may be unable to contain it. So borders would remain closed. They continue to say 2021 is the soonest for a vaccine, if all goes well. With restrictions reduced it will still be a frightening time and a very new normal.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chagall said:


> I am concerned about my boy getting sick. I don’t think he would go in without me. He needs a Lepro shot this Spring and although delaying it isn’t a huge concern according to my vet clinic, I would prefer to get it done. I don’t understand why they can’t come out to the car and give them their shot there. Along with him not wanting to go in without me, I am concerned that he will pick up something on his fur or paws.


One of my dogs is now 2+ months overdue for lepro and they will not come to the car, they want us to come in with the dog. Personally, I would feel fine letting them take the dog inside but they want me + the dog inside so I won't go right now. I don't like the idea of going to the vet right now because of the waiting area and small rooms.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am a bit hopeful about having a vaccine this fall. I read in The NY Times that Oxford University scientists had already started working on vaccines for Coronaviruses last year. Not specifically COVID 19 but Coronavirus in general. So they had already run a lot of trials to weed out dangerous ones. They are simply ahead of those who started in 2020. So I find that exciting and hopeful.


----------



## Chagall

ccbaggirl89 said:


> One of my dogs is now 2+ months overdue for lepro and they will not come to the car, they want us to come in with the dog. Personally, I would feel fine letting them take the dog inside but they want me + the dog inside so I won't go right now. I don't like the idea of going to the vet right now because of the waiting area and small rooms.


I don’t want to go inside the vet for those very reasons, small rooms no way for correct social distancing. My boy is a great dog and well trained but is a mommies boy. He has been by my side since he was 8 weeks old. He won’t go anywhere without me. Period! Non negotiable! I am so worried that he will get sick. I don’t know why the vets won’t come outside to treat animals.The virus is spread less outside!


----------



## Lilybarb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> One of my dogs is now 2+ months overdue for lepro and they will not come to the car, they want us to come in with the dog. Personally, I would feel fine letting them take the dog inside but they want me + the dog inside so I won't go right now. I don't like the idea of going to the vet right now because of the waiting area and small rooms.


Taking my pooch in on Monday. They have benches outside & then they take the dog inside. I don't know what they do if it rains. Personally I'm ok going inside masked.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Well if I wasn’t really concerned before I really am now. Opening up when there are more deaths and cases than there were when the decision was made to impose the lockdowns. Different countries are getting it worse at different times making it unwise to relax border closings. What’s that going to do to the economy?  Russia appears to be in dire straights now with over 100,000 cases and two dozen hospitals being closed to quarantine and some permanently . This is new as they claimed to have things under control not long ago. So it goes round and around The globe. If one country has it squashed another may be unable to contain it. So borders would remain closed. They continue to say 2021 is the soonest for a vaccine, if all goes well. With restrictions reduced it will still be a frightening time and a very new normal.


Other counties are getting worse at different times because they either were slow to respond accordingly to the pandemic OR they prematurely lifted the SIP and now paying the consequences.


----------



## arnott

So it's my birthday month and I can't redeem my birthday rewards since the stores are closed.   For example, $5 off at Hot Topic, Birthday Gift at Sephora, $10 off at The Body Shop!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> So it's my birthday month and I can't redeem my birthday rewards since the stores are closed.   For example, $5 off at Hot Topic, Birthday Gift at Sephora, $10 off at The Body Shop!


I know
I got a birthday gift from a local restaurant which is closed


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> So it's my birthday month and I can't redeem my birthday rewards since the stores are closed.   For example, $5 off at Hot Topic, Birthday Gift at Sephora, $10 off at The Body Shop!


There are still 30 days left in the month. You're in B.C. I'm sure there will be restrictions "lifted" within the time frame needed for you to redeem your $5 & $10 respectively.


----------



## Lilybarb

Positive news: 

Across the web I'm finding stories such as this regarding duplicated figures.
https://www.post-gazette.com/news/h...ennsylvania-cases-deaths/stories/202004230100
(Must register for story, sorry. Death toll was inflated & adjusted downward.)

https://www.denverpost.com/2020/04/25/coronavirus-covid-colorado-new-cases-deaths-april-15/
This count fell by only 2 when readjusted but that is still an improvement.

And a medical correspondent for Atlanta News here reminds us that 80% of overall cases are mild & require no hospitalization.


----------



## limom

So many taurus on this thread!
Happy birthday to us all!


Lilybarb said:


> Taking my pooch in on Monday. They have benches outside & then they take the dog inside. I don't know what they do if it rains. Personally I'm ok going inside masked.


Here the vet techs take the dog by themselves in and bring them back to the car.
Hopefully, everything go well.....
My vet also does home visits...


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> So many taurus on this thread!
> Happy birthday to us all!
> 
> Here the vet techs take the dog by themselves in and bring them back to the car.
> Hopefully, everything go well.....
> My vet also does home visits...


Happy birthday fellow Tauruses
My DH is one too


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> Happy birthday fellow Tauruses
> My DH is one too


And my brother is a Taurean! Good people!


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> So it's my birthday month and I can't redeem my birthday rewards since the stores are closed.   For example, $5 off at Hot Topic, Birthday Gift at Sephora, $10 off at The Body Shop!



Hopefully these company will extend birthday gifts.  Happy Birthday !


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lilybarb said:


> @tinybutterfly, referring to your OCD comment. I knew a young girl long ago who had one compulsion that happens to coincide with what we're dealing with & it has seriously made me wonder how many mentally fragile people will end up with her trait. Her compulsion was washing her hands to the point that she was hospitalized, where they wrapped her hands to prevent infection & to keep her from compulsively washing while she was in treatment. Sad situation.



That is so sad!

I guess I was kind of trying to make light of it, but it's not really funny, is it? 

I am hyper-vigilant in the kitchen, wiping stuff down and careful about poultry, any raw meat...but I don't have a long enough attention span to get seriously side-tracked by ocd with this virus. I do what I can and usually figure out later that even though I was trying to be careful, there are all kinds of ways I was not so careful! 

But yea, I imagine a lot of little kids who have had their world rocked by this are going to develop habits that last, like people who grew up during the Depression who save everything still. 

My state opens up after 11:59 p.m. tonight. They are opening up more than I thought they would. We'll see how it goes. 

The posts about people not getting needed surgeries and being diagnosed late are upsetting. People are getting hurt no matter  which choice is made, to stay closed or open up.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I am a bit hopeful about having a vaccine this fall. I read in The NY Times that Oxford University scientists had already started working on vaccines for Coronaviruses last year. Not specifically COVID 19 but Coronavirus in general. So they had already run a lot of trials to weed out dangerous ones. They are simply ahead of those who started in 2020. So I find that exciting and hopeful.


The vaccine you're referring to is for emergency use - vs worldwide consumption.  They started hman trials last week in germany.
https://thehill.com/changing-americ...fizer-says-coronavirus-vaccine-could-be-ready


----------



## arnott

Just deposited a cheque and paid 3 bills on my phone!   No need to line up outside the bank this month!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: Our date for reopening has now changed to the 8th of May instead of the 11th. So next Friday my Aussie time!

Problem is, they are NOT saying what will reopen, only that they moved the date closer due to our curve declining. We were told that restaurants, Pubs & Bars will reopen sometime last week! Now, they're not saying what will reopen????? Which means, we all will have to keep watching the dam news for updates & what will be reopening in a 3 Stage reopening.

I'm really going to be pissed if they only open restaurants, Pubs & Bars!! What about medical services & Hospital's????? I don't need a dam beer!!! I need medical treatment like others do!!! ALL my cancelled appointments!!! It was horrifying for me to receive phone call after phone call & even emails that ALL my appointments were cancelled!! Back to square one on every count! 

Just dam well tell us what the hell is reopening & STOP keeping important information from us. We ALL need to know what is opening. They are carrying on like it's "Top secret" information! I'm sick to death of it!


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> The vaccine you're referring to is for emergency use - vs worldwide consumption.  They started hman trials last week in germany.
> https://thehill.com/changing-americ...fizer-says-coronavirus-vaccine-could-be-ready



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Our date for reopening has now changed to the 8th of May instead of the 11th. So next Friday my Aussie time!
> 
> Problem is, they are NOT saying what will reopen, only that they moved the date closer due to our curve declining. We were told that restaurants, Pubs & Bars will reopen sometime last week! Now, they're not saying what will reopen????? Which means, we all will have to keep watching the dam news for updates & what will be reopening in a 3 Stage reopening.
> 
> I'm really going to be pissed if they only open restaurants, Pubs & Bars!! What about medical services & Hospital's????? I don't need a dam beer!!! I need medical treatment like others do!!! ALL my cancelled appointments!!! It was horrifying for me to receive phone call after phone call & even emails that ALL my appointments were cancelled!! Back to square one on every count!
> 
> Just dam well tell us what the hell is reopening & STOP keeping important information from us. We ALL need to know what is opening. They are carrying on like it's "Top secret" information! I'm sick to death of it!


That's a shame. Even though we are in lockdown, doctors offices are still considered essential, at least most specialties. Dentists are only open for emergency treatment. My DH has had two telephone appointments during lockdown because he refused to go in the office, but the office is open. All the staff wears masks. In a few weeks, he will have a procedure done in the doctor's office.


----------



## whateve

My credit card bills are the lowest they have ever been!


----------



## Sunshine mama

On a positive note,  I know a middle aged owner of a small local grocery store who also works as a cashier. She basically runs the whole store too.  I've  visited the store twice since the middle of March, and it really warms my heart that she is ok and doing well. She wears a mask and disinfects the counter between customers. 
Seeing that she has to deal with all sorts of people in a small place,  and that she is healthy, gives me hope.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know about all of you but the grocery stores making aisles one way is really a waste of time. I have been to the actual stores 3 times since March.  I go in only to grab 2-3 items.  I was at the back of the store and needed to go up one aisle, grab one thing then I'd be at the front of the store to hit the register.  The aisle I needed to go up was one way.  I am a rule follower so I go up the other aisle. the one next to the one I need. I go up that aisle, make a u-turn come down the aisle that I originally needed then again head up another aisle to head back up to the front.  I literally had to go up/down 3 aisles to get one thing on one aisle.  I passed more people. More exposure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know about all of you but the grocery stores making aisles one way is really a waste of time. I have been to the actual stores 3 times since March.  I go in only to grab 2-3 items.  I was at the back of the store and needed to go up one aisle, grab one thing then I'd be at the front of the store to hit the register.  The aisle I needed to go up was one way.  I am a rule follower so I go up the other aisle. the one next to the one I need. I go up that aisle, make a u-turn come down the aisle that I originally needed then again head up another aisle to head back up to the front.  I literally had to go up/down 3 aisles to get one thing on one aisle.  I passed more people. More exposure.


That's too bad. It's sad when trying actually makes things worse.  I hope the store gets it together!


----------



## cheidel

Actually, I’m ok with our lockdown for the safety and health of all.  My husband and I are both working from home, instead of my frequent traveling for my job.  I am loving working from home!    However, I empathize with those who have lost their jobs and lost loved ones due to COVID19.  I am also an avid reader and I’ve found time to catch up on my reading instead of only having time to read on the plane. I’ve accomplished some household chores that I’ve procrastinated on (organizing and cleaning my closets), and I love to cook.  So, I’ve been trying new recipes, which I enjoy.    I don’t get upset about the lockdown like many seem to because I personally know about 10 people who have died from Coronavirus and I’m not in any hurry to mingle with the masses too soon.   Sure, I miss my nail appointments, going out to dinner and shopping, etc. but at the end of the day, my “health” comes first!  I applaud ALL of the health care workers on the front lines, and we definitely wear our masks when we have to go out to the supermarket.  We keep rubber gloves and sanitizer in our cars, and NO visitors are allowed in our home.  Needless to say, I’ve become obsessed with wiping “everything” in our house down with Clorox wipes frequently.  It’s the new normal.  Btw, my husband is happy I haven’t been out shopping in a couple of months (although I bought a few things online)   I have saved more, which is a good thing.  Even after our lockdown is lifted, I’m not going out anytime soon.  Our COVID19 numbers continue to rise daily, 28,711 positive cases as of today throughout the State.  To e everyone, please stay safe and healthy!!!


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know about all of you but the grocery stores making aisles one way is really a waste of time. I have been to the actual stores 3 times since March.  I go in only to grab 2-3 items.  I was at the back of the store and needed to go up one aisle, grab one thing then I'd be at the front of the store to hit the register.  The aisle I needed to go up was one way.  I am a rule follower so I go up the other aisle. the one next to the one I need. I go up that aisle, make a u-turn come down the aisle that I originally needed then again head up another aisle to head back up to the front.  I literally had to go up/down 3 aisles to get one thing on one aisle.  I passed more people. More exposure.


It sounds like they did it so you won't come into close contact with people coming the other way. If you waited until the people in front of you moved on, you wouldn't have to pass anyone. It may be an inconvenience but it allows you to limit how close you get to others. I would imagine that most people are limiting their shopping trips so that when they do go, they are planning on getting a full basket full, not just a few items, and they will need to go down most aisles.


----------



## Clearblueskies

LemonDrop said:


> Is that a bad thing?


Human trials have started in the UK also.


----------



## Lilybarb

tinybutterfly said:


> That is so sad!
> 
> I guess I was kind of trying to make light of it, but it's not really funny, is it?
> 
> I am hyper-vigilant in the kitchen, wiping stuff down and careful about poultry, any raw meat...but I don't have a long enough attention span to get seriously side-tracked by ocd with this virus. I do what I can and usually figure out later that even though I was trying to be careful, there are all kinds of ways I was not so careful!
> 
> But yea, I imagine a lot of little kids who have had their world rocked by this are going to develop habits that last, like people who grew up during the Depression who save everything still.
> 
> My state opens up after 11:59 p.m. tonight. They are opening up more than I thought they would. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> The posts about people not getting needed surgeries and being diagnosed late are upsetting. People are getting hurt no matter  which choice is made, to stay closed or open up.


Yes, seems everyone is being touched (figuratively speaking) by this mess.
I read today about how many cancer patients have been negatively affected since the covid had to take precedence. And regarding ocd  & hand washing, I also feel for the multitudes who have eating disorders that will worsen during isolation. The mental disorders due to the isolation, the fear of going out, the nonstop negative news blasts, I'm afraid will cause more mental damage than the physical damage caused by the virus.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> On a positive note,  I know a middle aged owner of a small local grocery store who also works as a cashier. She basically runs the whole store too.  I've  visited the store twice since the middle of March, and it really warms my heart that she is ok and doing well. She wears a mask and disinfects the counter between customers.
> Seeing that she has to deal with all sorts of people in a small place,  and that she is healthy, gives me hope.


Glad your grocery lady is well - it's always great to read a positive post! Thank you 
Somewhat along the same lines...I've kept a PO box for about 12 yrs at my local post office that is even now extremely busy & handles an enormous volume of mail. There are 5 windows worked by older clerks, one who appears to be in his late 70s. (Only last week the plexiglass screens were installed at the counter.)
I find it enormously hopeful to see that none of these older folks have been affected, especially since they come in contact with such a large number of people each day. At my last trip there I overheard a lady mention to one of the clerks that she was fearful of handling her mail now. The clerk responded that if the chance of contracting the virus from mail was high that postal workers across the country would be dropping like flies. Really gave me something (positive) to think about!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Glad your grocery lady is well - it's always great to read a positive post! Thank you
> Somewhat along the same lines...I've kept a PO box for about 12 yrs at my local post office that is even now extremely busy & handles an enormous volume of mail. There are 5 windows worked by older clerks, one who appears to be in his late 70s. (Only last week the plexiglass screens were installed at the counter.)
> I find it enormously hopeful to see that none of these older folks have been affected, especially since they come in contact with such a large number of people each day. At my last trip there I overheard a lady mention to one of the clerks that she was fearful of handling her mail now. The clerk responded that if the chance of contracting the virus from mail was high that postal workers across the country would be dropping like flies. Really gave me something (positive) to think about!


This is good to know! Did the clerks wear masks?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

jblended said:


> I just spoke to a friend whose husband is a hypochondriac and hasn't left their house since February 3rd for fear of catching this. Unfortunately he had to make a short trip last week to sort out some issue at his bank.
> He only went to the bank which was following all recommended procedures about social distancing, and he was doing everything in his power (given his predisposition) not to touch anything, plus he was wearing a mask and gloves, washed everything he was wearing when he got home and hopped straight into the shower.
> He was only gone for an hour and did everything he could, but he contracted covid and is now in hospital in critical condition.
> I feel so unsettled by this news. It's as though we actually know nothing about this virus and will still catch it even if we do everything in our power not to.
> Sorry if this all a bit depressing. It's just that on some days it's hard to wrap my head around it all. Other days I carry on in high spirits and can even picture everything returning to normalcy.





jblended said:


> His wife (my friend) tested positive, too. She says she's okay but has GI symptoms (diarrhea and vomiting), no coughing or fever. She's sheltering alone at home and under strict instructions to call her doctor daily with updates on how she's feeling. If she gets worse, they will admit her to hospital as well but they're hoping she won't need it since her lungs so far are okay.



Just posting an update to this news. My friend has recovered from her GI symptoms. She says she's lost 8kgs. Otherwise she is fine.
Her husband is out of ICU now but still hospitalized. Hopefully this means he is improving and will be going home eventually.
Not sure anyone wanted an update, but since I'd shared the news the day I got it, I thought I should follow up.


----------



## luckylove

This is really good news! I hope they continue to improve; thank you for updating us on their progress!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just found out last night my boyfriend's grandmother tested positive for covid. She lives in a nursing home and so far 10 people passed away. She has alzheimer and is 97 years old so she is very confused why no one can visit and why she isn't allowed out of her room. Even though she is positive for it, she hasn't shown any symptoms. Hopefully she stays asymptomatic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Just posting an update to this news. My friend has recovered from her GI symptoms. She says she's lost 8kgs. Otherwise she is fine.
> Her husband is out of ICU now but still hospitalized. Hopefully this means he is improving and will be going home eventually.
> Not sure anyone wanted an update, but since I'd shared the news the day I got it, I thought I should follow up.


Thank you for the update!


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> Just posting an update to this news. My friend has recovered from her GI symptoms. She says she's lost 8kgs. Otherwise she is fine.
> Her husband is out of ICU now but still hospitalized. Hopefully this means he is improving and will be going home eventually.
> Not sure anyone wanted an update, but since I'd shared the news the day I got it, I thought I should follow up.


So glad to hear that your friend and husband are doing well. It is disappointing and frankly very scary that her DH took every possible precaution to protect himself and still contacted Covid-19.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> My credit card bills are the lowest they have ever been!



Not me!    Damn online  shopping!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ccbaggirl89 said:


> One of my dogs is now 2+ months overdue for lepro and they will not come to the car, they want us to come in with the dog. Personally, I would feel fine letting them take the dog inside but they want me + the dog inside so I won't go right now. I don't like the idea of going to the vet right now because of the waiting area and small rooms.


How silly, our Vet and Speciality Hospital are doing curbside pick up/drop off, they come get the dog, bring them inside, sanitize your leash etc.  It’s smart and efficient, wonder why your Vet won’t get on board.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> Is that a bad thing?



No, human trials are necessary but I think you might be confusing this vaccine vs what the US govt is trying to push through project warp speed.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mrs.Z said:


> How silly, our Vet and Speciality Hospital are doing curbside pick up/drop off, they come get the dog, bring them inside, sanitize your leash etc.  It’s smart and efficient, wonder why your Vet won’t get on board.


That sounds like the best way, but nope. My vet did do curbside for a few weeks (surgeries only so I couldn't get the vaccines) and then decided everything felt safe and they could reopen the building and end curbside. I don't know?!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Just posting an update to this news. My friend has recovered from her GI symptoms. She says she's lost 8kgs. Otherwise she is fine.
> Her husband is out of ICU now but still hospitalized. Hopefully this means he is improving and will be going home eventually.
> Not sure anyone wanted an update, but since I'd shared the news the day I got it, I thought I should follow up.


Thanks for the update. I was just thinking about him last night.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Not me!    Damn online  shopping!


I'm ordering lots of stuff, but everything is relatively cheap. Packages are coming nearly every day. I've been buying food, home supplies, and kitchen utensils mostly. Yesterday I stopped myself from buying a step stool when we already have a perfectly good one. Sometimes I buy things I don't need just to get up to the free shipping limit.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

GhstDreamer said:


> Just found out last night my boyfriend's grandmother tested positive for covid. She lives in a nursing home and so far 10 people passed away. She has alzheimer and is 97 years old so she is very confused why no one can visit and why she isn't allowed out of her room. Even though she is positive for it, she hasn't shown any symptoms. Hopefully she stays asymptomatic.



I sincerely hope & pray she doesn't show any signs of the Virus & stays asymptomatic!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> That's a shame. Even though we are in lockdown, doctors offices are still considered essential, at least most specialties. Dentists are only open for emergency treatment. My DH has had two telephone appointments during lockdown because he refused to go in the office, but the office is open. All the staff wears masks. In a few weeks, he will have a procedure done in the doctor's office.



Doctors offices are still open here too. It's the specialized ones that are closed & staying closed, the specialized ones I need to see & get treatment from. And most of the treatment I require is close contact, so it's not going happen anytime soon. The way it works here is, I have to wait, yet again, for them to call or contact me for an appointment. That's not going to happen anytime soon because everything is still closed!  I tried calling all the specialist only to be told they will contact me, either via phone or via mail.  I did ALL that in January this year (when everyone was still on xmas holidays!), only to be told I have to wait until they contact me. So here I go again, round two of the long waiting game. 

When all my appointments were cancelled they also told me the same thing, I have to wait until they contact me AGAIN. So I'm at the mercy of our State leader as to when & what will reopen.


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> Actually, I’m ok with our lockdown for the safety and health of all.  My husband and I are both working from home, instead of my frequent traveling for my job.  I am loving working from home!    However, I empathize with those who have lost their jobs and lost loved ones due to COVID19.  I am also an avid reader and I’ve found time to catch up on my reading instead of only having time to read on the plane. I’ve accomplished some household chores that I’ve procrastinated on (organizing and cleaning my closets), and I love to cook.  So, I’ve been trying new recipes, which I enjoy.    I don’t get upset about the lockdown like many seem to because I personally know about 10 people who have died from Coronavirus and I’m not in any hurry to mingle with the masses too soon.   Sure, I miss my nail appointments, going out to dinner and shopping, etc. but at the end of the day, my “health” comes first!  I applaud ALL of the health care workers on the front lines, and we definitely wear our masks when we have to go out to the supermarket.  We keep rubber gloves and sanitizer in our cars, and NO visitors are allowed in our home.  Needless to say, I’ve become obsessed with wiping “everything” in our house down with Clorox wipes frequently.  It’s the new normal.  Btw, my husband is happy I haven’t been out shopping in a couple of months (although I bought a few things online)   I have saved more, which is a good thing.  Even after our lockdown is lifted, I’m not going out anytime soon.  Our COVID19 numbers continue to rise daily, 28,711 positive cases as of today throughout the State.  To e everyone, please stay safe and healthy!!!


Update:  It’s the next day after my above post, Saturday, and we’re at 29,140 positive Coronavirus cases now.    I’m ok with “stay at home!”


----------



## LemonDrop

jblended said:


> Just posting an update to this news. My friend has recovered from her GI symptoms. She says she's lost 8kgs. Otherwise she is fine.
> Her husband is out of ICU now but still hospitalized. Hopefully this means he is improving and will be going home eventually.
> Not sure anyone wanted an update, but since I'd shared the news the day I got it, I thought I should follow up.



I was just thinking and wondering how he was doing this morning. 6 foot hugs!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Doctors offices are still open here too. It's the specialized ones that are closed & staying closed, the specialized ones I need to see & get treatment from. And most of the treatment I require is close contact, so it's not going happen anytime soon. The way it works here is, I have to wait, yet again, for them to call or contact me for an appointment. That's not going to happen anytime soon because everything is still closed!  I tried calling all the specialist only to be told they will contact me, either via phone or via mail.  I did ALL that in January this year (when everyone was still on xmas holidays!), only to be told I have to wait until they contact me. So here I go again, round two of the long waiting game.
> 
> When all my appointments were cancelled they also told me the same thing, I have to wait until they contact me AGAIN. So I'm at the mercy of our State leader as to when & what will reopen.


That's terrible that you have had to wait so long.  DH's doctor is a specialist. He's a cardiologist. His dermatologist is open too, but he is avoiding going in there.


----------



## whateve

cheidel said:


> Update:  It’s the next day after my above post, Saturday, and we’re at 29,140 positive Coronavirus cases now.    I’m ok with “stay at home!”


A county near us that hasn't had any cases just had their first case a few days ago. Now they have 13 cases.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> This is good to know! Did the clerks wear masks?


Last week one did. He is the youngest of the group. None of them wore masks before the screens were installed. But throughout all,  handling all that mail & packages, soo many customers, the same 5 have worked 6 days a week.  
But when that clerk - & she is an older one - said if it was easily transferred through mail postal employees would be dropping like flies all across the nation...that REALLY gave me a positive point to ponder.


----------



## Lilybarb

arnott said:


> Not me!    Damn online  shopping!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> A county near us that hasn't had any cases just had their first case a few days ago. Now they have 13 cases.


This is just a reminder that all the places with COVID  originally started with ZERO cases.
And without social distancing,  the number balloons!
So for any town to confidently say that they are safe are kidding themselves.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> This is just a reminder that all the places with COVID  originally started with ZERO cases.
> And without social distancing,  the number balloons!
> So for any town to confidently say that they are safe are kidding themselves.


What town stated they won't get it? 
And of course anyone who wants & can afford to, should stay home.
The physicians & epidemiologists keep reminding us (in stories that the news feed buries) that 80% of cases are mild.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Not me!    Damn online  shopping!


You are not alone..


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is just a reminder that all the places with COVID  originally started with ZERO cases.
> And without social distancing,  the number balloons!
> So for any town to confidently say that they are safe are kidding themselves.


They've been in lockdown with the rest of the state for over a month, though. So someone must not have been careful enough or the social distancing rules weren't stringent enough.


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> What town stated they won't get it?
> And of course anyone who wants & can afford to, should stay home.
> The physicians & epidemiologists keep reminding us (in stories that the news feed buries) t*hat 80% of cases are mild.*


Yep, but who wants to be the one that would be the hard case?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> What town stated they won't get it?
> And of course anyone who wants & can afford to, should stay home.
> The physicians & epidemiologists keep reminding us (in stories that the news feed buries) that 80% of cases are mild.


Don't know the names,  but there are towns that say they should not be included in the stay at home since they don't have any cases. I haven't followed up to see the updates, but the flawed logic is unbelievable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> They've been in lockdown with the rest of the state for over a month, though. So someone must not have been careful enough or the social distancing rules weren't stringent enough.


@Lilybarb     Oh my gosh,  with no mask wearing rules, young and old people just act like there's nothing going on that's different, meanwhile there's no sign of COVID slowing down.
I've seen many older people( probably in their 60s and 70s) walking into Costco and other grocery stores with no masks.
Plus,  people really don't stay 6 feet apart.
I'm wondering,  are they selfish or are they ignorant,  or both? Am I being too mean in thinking that?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> @Lilybarb     Oh my gosh,  with no mask wearing rules, young and old people just act like there's nothing going on that's different, meanwhile there's no sign of COVID slowing down.
> I've seen many older people( probably in their 60s and 70s) walking into Costco and other grocery stores with no masks.
> Plus,  people really don't stay 6 feet apart.
> I'm wondering,  are they selfish or are they ignorant,  or both? Am I being too mean in thinking that?


I think it is more likely they are ignorant, especially the older people who are at highest risk. It is hard to imagine that something you can't see can affect you. I've always been a little of a germaphobe. Way before this, if someone was sniffling or coughing near me, I would move away and cover my face to prevent breathing in their breath.


----------



## Lilybarb

limom said:


> Yep, but who wants to be the one that would be the hard case?


True. But I tend to hang on to the side of proven positives rather than immediately going for any negative imaginable.  Not meaning this in a personal way toward you @limom. - hard to tell sometimes in the written word. 
And that positive _for me is that 80% are mild._

Of course everyone wants to be in that 80% - and with that figure, the chances are with you rather than against.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> @Lilybarb     Oh my gosh,  with no mask wearing rules, young and old people just act like there's nothing going on that's different, meanwhile there's no sign of COVID slowing down.
> I've seen many older people( probably in their 60s and 70s) walking into Costco and other grocery stores with no masks.
> Plus,  people really don't stay 6 feet apart.
> I'm wondering,  are they selfish or are they ignorant,  or both? Am I being too mean in thinking that?


I feel that a number of people may be feeling as I do - that the virus with time is going to work its way thru all of us regardless. On the positive side the herd immunity hopefully that that produces will offer some protection.
I don't believe constant masking will ever work in the USA long term or it will be a _very long time _before it does catch on - not in my lifetime. As a society we equate it with robberies before we equate it with health.
I (and a number of my neighbors agree) that living in constant fear is not living at all. As my brother put it "what are we supposed to do - sit at home washing our hands for the next year or two until they develop a vaccine". He's a blunt fellow - I love him for it.
Thanks for the opportunity of this thread to write out my feelings. It really helps me to sort it all out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> I feel that a number of people may be feeling as I do - that the virus with time is going to work its way thru all of us regardless. On the positive side the herd immunity hopefully that that produces will offer some protection.
> I don't believe constant masking will ever work in the USA long term or it will be a _very long time _before it does catch on - not in my lifetime. As a society we equate it with robberies before we equate it with health.
> I (and a number of my neighbors agree) that living in constant fear is not living at all. As my brother put it "what are we supposed to do - sit at home washing our hands for the next year or two until they develop a vaccine". He's a blunt fellow - I love him for it.
> Thanks for the opportunity of this thread to write out my feelings. It really helps me to sort it all out.


I wish our society could have a fast paradigm shift regarding the idea of mask wearing. 
Sure it's uncomfortable as heck. But to me, IMO, the possibility of the hospitals bombarded and burdened is worse.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lilybarb said:


> What town stated they won't get it?
> And of course anyone who wants & can afford to, should stay home.
> The physicians & epidemiologists keep reminding us (in stories that the news feed buries) that 80% of cases are mild.


Yes but they're also mentioning that those w/ mild cases can have lasting effects from the coronavirus.
"_In those who survived mild and severe disease alike, the researchers found that many of the biological measures had “failed to return to normal_.”
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...the-long-term-effects-of-the-coronavirus.html
https://www.latimes.com/science/sto...tion-can-do-lasting-damage-to-the-heart-liver
"_A new study from China gives us a first glimpse of what may be in store for patients who battle moderate-to-severe cases of COVID-19. By testing biological markers of recovered patients, researchers found that recovered patients had lingering issues with liver function. The intense damage we’re seeing in some people’s lungs and hearts also has researchers concerned that the health issues won’t end once the infection clears up._"
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/coro...t7kKgT-3D_n-v-AEhdS0oqz2yIoSRGwVL94Wo5HMUSjtq
And folks with mild cases are reporting that their symptoms last longer than a month
https://www.businessinsider.com/mild-coronavirus-cases-recovery-symptoms-last-a-month-2020-4


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> True. But I tend to hang on to the side of proven positives rather than immediately going for any negative imaginable.  Not meaning this in a personal way toward you @limom. - hard to tell sometimes in the written word.
> And that positive _for me is that 80% are mild._
> 
> Of course everyone wants to be in that 80% - and with that figure, the chances are with you rather than against.


See, I don't see it as meaning I have an 80% chance of having a mild case. I think it means the entire population has  80% chance of mild cases, but those in high risk categories have a greater chance of having a deadly case. DH and I are high risk. We are assuming that if we get it, it is a death sentence. When you think about it like that, you would go to great lengths to avoid catching it, which is what we are doing by staying isolated.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish our society could have a fast paradigm shift regarding the idea of mask wearing.
> Sure it's uncomfortable as heck. But to me, IMO, the possibility of the hospitals bombarded and burdened is worse.


I completely agree.  In fact I remember a conversation I had w/ an uber driver (older gentleman).  He was complaining how afraid he was to catch the virus and how he couldnt wear his face masks because his other passengers earlier in the day were cussing him out and yelling at him.  He wore it to protect himself and his very pregnant wife at home.  This was about 2 1/2 months ago when there were only rumors of a case in my city.  I really hope those ignorant people have grown up some by now.

And then I saw this: https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/02/us/face-masks-stillwater-oklahoma-trnd/index.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

I felt this was important enought to repost
"Nichols, who is 32 years old, got tested for the coronavirus on March 17 in Boston, Massachusetts, where she lives. Her test was positive, but her symptoms still haven't gone away: Friday was day 51 of her illness.

Nichols is still recovering at home. Not a day has passed in which she didn't have diarrhea. Her appetite has disappeared, she sweats and shivers through the night, and there's a rattling in her chest. Her second coronavirus test came back positive again on April 20.

She is one of a* growing number of young coronavirus patients with mild or moderate cases who have reported being sick for more than a month*.

Three other patients under 40 gave Business Insider similar accounts of their illnesses. That contradicts guidance from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which has suggested that mild coronavirus symptoms typically last for 14 days...

In scientific studies, patients who are considered "recovered" are usually those who have been discharged from the hospital. Since mild cases are encouraged to stay home, they're less likely to be reflected in that research. 

"We're definitely seeing people whose symptoms last longer than two weeks," Dr. Nate Favini, the medical lead at Forward, a primary-care practice that's collecting data on coronavirus patients around the country, told Business Insider...

He said the CDC has been "very slow to update their guidance on symptoms."

"It's hard to say what percent of people have symptoms that last beyond two weeks, but we're definitely observing that as a not-uncommon phenomenon," he said. "The virus causes all kinds of inflammation and dysregulation in your body and it can take even longer, after you've cleared the virus, for all of those things to go back to normal."...

Cruz and the other patients worry that the virus has done lasting damage to their health. Meeks isn't sure whether she'll ever fully regain her sense of taste and smell. Nichols is worried about permanent lung injury. They're all trying to temper expectations to mitigate frustration and disappointment in the absence of concrete medical guidance.

"It's just hard to plan your life at all when you are still feeling under the weather and you just don't know how long that's going to last," Caroline said. "I'm not trying to get my hopes up that this will be over at any point."

All four patients said they hope the public comes to better understand that cases can last for a while."
https://www.businessinsider.com/mild-coronavirus-cases-recovery-symptoms-last-a-month-2020-4


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> See, I don't see it as meaning I have an 80% chance of having a mild case. I think it means the entire population has  80% chance of mild cases, but those in high risk categories have a greater chance of having a deadly case. DH and I are high risk.* We are assuming that if we get it, it is a death sentence.* When you think about it like that, you would go to great lengths to avoid catching it, which is what we are doing by staying isolated.


wow.


----------



## Chanbal

arnott said:


> Not me!    Damn online  shopping!


Same here, online retail therapy can be costly.


----------



## Juda

I am sorry about people who lost loved ones or lost their jobs..
In the early days of social media (mainly facebook), I started seeing people differently based on the nonsense they post. People that I had a lot of admiration and respect for.
It is happening all over again now: this new situation exposed some peoples to who they really are not what they used to pretend to be.
They don't care if they pass it to others as long as they don't get sick, hoarders, no self-discipline...
Of course there are also heart warming stories.
I am a tolerant and non-judgmental person but it is unbelievable how some people can be so selfish and superficial. The people who love to argue based on their subjective understanding of the situation are a category of their own.


----------



## Juda

I will not be able to forgive myself if I pass it to others or stress our heroes health workers. I am very careful that I don't catch it or spread it.
I am careful that I don't catch it for the sake of my cats. I have been doing some kind of social distancing since January. Of course I want to go out, I want it to send asap but can't ignore the reality. If life throws you  lemons..


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> @Lilybarb     Oh my gosh,  with no mask wearing rules, young and old people just act like there's nothing going on that's different, meanwhile there's no sign of COVID slowing down.
> I've seen many older people( probably in their 60s and 70s) walking into Costco and other grocery stores with no masks.
> Plus,  people really don't stay 6 feet apart.
> I'm wondering,  are they selfish or are they ignorant,  or both? Am I being too mean in thinking that?


I don’t think that I will ride the subway/bus without a mask again.
Why take a chance?


----------



## SouthTampa

I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.

My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.  

I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....

My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.

We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.

Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.    

I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is 
guaranteed a tomorrow.


----------



## Lilybarb

Juda said:


> I am sorry about people who lost loved ones or lost their jobs..
> In the early days of social media (mainly facebook), I started seeing people differently based on the nonsense they post. People that I had a lot of admiration and respect for.
> It is happening all over again now: this new situation exposed some peoples to who they really are not what they used to pretend to be.
> They don't care if they pass it to others as long as they don't get sick, hoarders, no self-discipline...
> Of course there are also heart warming stories.
> I am a tolerant and non-judgmental person but it is unbelievable how some people can be so selfish and superficial. The people who love to argue based on their subjective understanding of the situation are a category of their own.


As masks go on, some are coming off. (figuratively)
The judgmental name calling, the name calling for the sake of name calling are just too much.


----------



## Juda

Lilybarb said:


> As masks go on, some are coming off. (figuratively)
> The judgmental name calling, the name calling for the sake of name calling are just too much.


No comment


----------



## Juda

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## limom

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


Omg, so very sorry for you and your family.
Please accept my most sincere condolences.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> See, I don't see it as meaning I have an 80% chance of having a mild case. I think it means the entire population has  80% chance of mild cases, but those in high risk categories have a greater chance of having a deadly case. DH and I are high risk. We are assuming that if we get it, it is a death sentence. When you think about it like that, you would go to great lengths to avoid catching it, which is what we are doing by staying isolated.


Same here in this household.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


That is tragic. I am so sorry and send you a prayer for comfort.


----------



## Chagall

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


This truly is a terrible time for so many people and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## whateve

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


I'm so sorry for your loss and for your sister's grief. My nephew died from similar circumstances many years ago. It isn't something you can really get over.


----------



## Lilybarb

Juda said:


> No comment


I didn't take your comment personally. Did you take mine - I failed at stating clearly.
RE: masks being "taken off" I was referring to threads - numerous on Facebook for instance- which begin civil, intelligent discussions, break into name-calling because one cannot force  their way of thinking on another. The name calling is too much. Civilized discussion, sharing of points of view, facts, encouragement, etc. shouldn't (I wish wouldn't) turn into throwing names around. It makes me think of people differently in general - & I hate that because I have lived my entire life believing that people are basically good at heart & it hurts to question that.


----------



## michellem

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


I’m so very sorry for your family’s loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## luckylove

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.



I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew. My deepest sympathies to you and your family. Sending prayers to comfort you during this time of grief.


----------



## Chagall

As far as the wearing of masks go, when around others I think it is prudent for everyone to wear one. Front line responders should obviously get first dibs. One thing I don’t understand is while the Virus is spread by droplets, if the mask keeps the droplets in to protect others, why does it not keep droplets from others out, thereby protecting everyone. Is there something I am missing here?


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


I do not know you,  but you and your family will be in my prayers. 
Please continue to stay strong!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> As far as the wearing of masks go, when around others I think it is prudent for everyone to wear one. Front line responders should obviously get first dibs. One thing I don’t understand is while the Virus is spread by droplets, if the mask keeps the droplets in to protect others, why does it not keep droplets from others out, thereby protecting everyone. Is there something I am missing here?


I think you explained it well. I imagine it as keeping our droplets IN, and keeping other's droplets OUT. 
I drew a very detailed, fine drawing of this idea ! Hope everyone enjoys my beautiful artwork!


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> I think you explained it well. I imagine it as keeping our droplets IN, and keeping other's droplets OUT.
> I drew a very detailed, fine drawing of this idea ! Hope everyone enjoys my beautiful artwork!


That is great! A picture is worth a thousand words. You drew what I was bumbling around trying to say.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.




 I am so terribly sorry for your loss as well as for your sister & brother in law & sincerest condolences
This is a terrible & uncertain time for all of us & what we need to do is pay attention to the scientists
who are updating us with details.
Wearing a mask is very important. All the first responders are going above & beyond. The compassion
we have for them is overwhelming & of course to those who have lost loved ones our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> That is great! A picture is worth a thousand words. You drew what I was bumbling around trying to say.


Why thank you! Your eye for great artwork is greatly appreciated!


----------



## southernbelle43

Chagall said:


> As far as the wearing of masks go, when around others I think it is prudent for everyone to wear one. Front line responders should obviously get first dibs. One thing I don’t understand is while the Virus is spread by droplets, if the mask keeps the droplets in to protect others, why does it not keep droplets from others out, thereby protecting everyone. Is there something I am missing here?


Unfortunately unless you have a PROPERLY FITTED N95 mask or better high quality mask with a medical grade filtration you are not keeping IN all of the virus nor keeping all of it out.  But it does cut down the risk somewhat and if you keep a 6 ft distance then it cuts down the risk even more.  As a retired RN I want to say something so much to people I see walking around with a loose fitting one layer mask.  Or see them have it BELOW the nose.  I cannot find a photo that I saw on Facebook that represented it well so I will try to describe it.

Person with c19, no mask     close together        Person with no mask     =  high risk
Person with c19 mask           close together        Person with no mask    =  moderate risk
Person with c19 no mask       close together       Person with mask    = moderate  risk
Person with c19 with mask     6 ft apart                Person with mask        = minimal risk

I hope this explains it.  I fear that a lot of people think that if everyone has on a one layer cloth mask then everyone is safe from the spread, but it is not true.
When I worked in infection control in the hospital, I never could get an N95 mask to fit me tightly, so I could not work in rooms of patients with very dangerous diseases.

And I apologize if I keep harping on this on multiple threads, but if I can save one life then I will gladly take your displeasure. Stay safe my dears.


----------



## arnott

I had a dream that The Disney Store reopened!  Out of all the stores I miss it the most especially since tomorrow is Star Wars Day and they are releasing all this new Star Wars merch!   If the stores were open I would have gotten this Star Wars Key:


----------



## Chagall

southernbelle43 said:


> Unfortunately unless you have a PROPERLY FITTED N95 mask or better high quality mask with a medical grade filtration you are not keeping IN all of the virus nor keeping all of it out.  But it does cut down the risk somewhat and if you keep a 6 ft distance then it cuts down the risk even more.  As a retired RN I want to say something so much to people I see walking around with a loose fitting one layer mask.  Or see them have it BELOW the nose.  I cannot find a photo that I saw on Facebook that represented it well so I will try to describe it.
> 
> Person with c19, no mask     close together        Person with no mask     =  high risk
> Person with c19 mask           close together        Person with no mask    =  moderate risk
> Person with c19 no mask       close together       Person with mask    = moderate  risk
> Person with c19 with mask     6 ft apart                Person with mask        = minimal risk
> 
> I hope this explains it.  I fear that a lot of people think that if everyone has on a one layer cloth mask then everyone is safe from the spread, but it is not true.
> When I worked in infection control in the hospital, I never could get an N95 mask to fit me tightly, so I could not work in rooms of patients with very dangerous diseases.
> 
> And I apologize if I keep harping on this on multiple threads, but if I can save one life then I will gladly take your displeasure. Stay safe my dears.


Thankyou so much for the detailed information. You have explained it perfectly.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sigh. We’d be three hours into a flight to Barcelona right now to spend two weeks in Spain  grateful at least that AA fully refunded us.


----------



## ChaneLisette

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.


Thank you for sharing your story. This is truly heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family during this difficult time. ❤️


----------



## Chanbal

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


I'm very sorry for your loss. He was only 26 years old, his parents must be devastated. Very sad.


----------



## jblended

It's affecting my life more and more as the days drag on. I know 8 people who are positive for it now. Only 1 recovered, the rest all sheltering in place or in hospital. Friends in London, New York, Dubai, Jakarta, Madrid... terrifying how far reaching it is.
All these re-openings have me nervous and upset because it seems too soon, too risky.

The most obvious thing is that I've become really sensitive overall, in situations when I normally would not be. I'm acutely aware of people's movements around me, the fact that they're not distancing, not wearing masks, etc. When things go wrong now, I react with stress and confusion instead of clarity and logic. 
I'm not sure why it is affecting me in such a profound way. We are all in this together and I see others thriving whilst I feel like I'm in a daze.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> I had a dream that The Disney Store reopened!  Out of all the stores I miss it the most especially since tomorrow is Star Wars Day and they are releasing all this new Star Wars merch!   If the stores were open I would have gotten this Star Wars Key:



May the fourth(force) be with all of us!


----------



## bellarusa

JCrew files for bankruptcy - oh darn.


----------



## Tootsie17

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


I am so sorry for your loss and especially during such a difficult time. May you continue to have the strength needed to help yourself and your family. Sending prayers and a virtual hug to you.


----------



## Tootsie17

southernbelle43 said:


> Unfortunately unless you have a PROPERLY FITTED N95 mask or better high quality mask with a medical grade filtration you are not keeping IN all of the virus nor keeping all of it out.  But it does cut down the risk somewhat and if you keep a 6 ft distance then it cuts down the risk even more.  As a retired RN I want to say something so much to people I see walking around with a loose fitting one layer mask.  Or see them have it BELOW the nose.  I cannot find a photo that I saw on Facebook that represented it well so I will try to describe it.
> 
> Person with c19, no mask     close together        Person with no mask     =  high risk
> Person with c19 mask           close together        Person with no mask    =  moderate risk
> Person with c19 no mask       close together       Person with mask    = moderate  risk
> Person with c19 with mask     6 ft apart                Person with mask        = minimal risk
> 
> I hope this explains it.  I fear that a lot of people think that if everyone has on a one layer cloth mask then everyone is safe from the spread, but it is not true.
> When I worked in infection control in the hospital, I never could get an N95 mask to fit me tightly, so I could not work in rooms of patients with very dangerous diseases.
> 
> And I apologize if I keep harping on this on multiple threads, but if I can save one life then I will gladly take your displeasure. Stay safe my dears.


Thank you for the information and helping me to more careful when wearing my mask. Blessings to you  for all you are doing to help people.


----------



## southernbelle43

Chagall said:


> As far as the wearing of masks go, when around others I think it is prudent for everyone to wear one. Front line responders should obviously get first dibs. One thing I don’t understand is while the Virus is spread by droplets, if the mask keeps the droplets in to protect others, why does it not keep droplets from others out, thereby protecting everyone. Is there something I am missing here?


I found that Facebook illustration. It is really quite accurate.


----------



## skyqueen

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.


No words


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> I found that Facebook illustration. It is really quite accurate.
> View attachment 4723236


Thank you!  Although I'm not sure if these pictures are as detailed or realistic as mine. (just kidding!!!!)
But seriously, the second picture is really scary!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> It's affecting my life more and more as the days drag on. I know 8 people who are positive for it now. Only 1 recovered, the rest all sheltering in place or in hospital. Friends in London, New York, Dubai, Jakarta, Madrid... terrifying how far reaching it is.
> All these re-openings have me nervous and upset because it seems too soon, too risky.
> 
> The most obvious thing is that I've become really sensitive overall, in situations when I normally would not be. I'm acutely aware of people's movements around me, the fact that they're not distancing, not wearing masks, etc. When things go wrong now, I react with stress and confusion instead of clarity and logic.
> I'm not sure why it is affecting me in such a profound way. We are all in this together and I see others thriving whilst I feel like I'm in a daze.


I'm sorry you are going through this.
I think a lot of people can feel your pain. 
Still, have you considered your indoor air quality, your water,  diet, and other factors that may be making things  worse?


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!  Although I'm not sure if these pictures are as detailed or realistic as mine. (just kidding!!!!)
> But seriously, the second picture is really scary!!!


What is truly frustrating is that I just returned from grocery shopping. I have a mask on, but the majority of people either don’t have one on, have it too loose or dangling half on and half off, have it on but BELOW the nose.   So I am trying to stay safe, but I am still in the high risk of contagion group because of their behaviors,  arggggg. This presents the dilemma of how much freedom is allowed when your freedom is a danger to me.  Don’t get me wrong, I believe it is time to open up, I want the government out of our business and I support the freedoms  Granted us by the Constitution.  So it will be up to me to protect myself by staying in longer and keeping a good safe distance from others. So sayeth Southernbelle43, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> What is truly frustrating is that I just returned from grocery shopping. I have a mask on, but the majority of people either don’t have one on, have it too loose or dangling half on and half off, have it on but BELOW the nose.   So I am trying to stay safe, but I am still in the high risk of contagion group because of their behaviors,  arggggg. This presents the dilemma of how much freedom is allowed when your freedom is a danger to me.  Don’t get me wrong, I believe it is time to open up, I want the government out of our business and I support the freedoms  Granted us by the Constitution.  So it will be up to me to protect myself by staying in longer and keeping a good safe distance from others. So sayeth Southernbelle43, lol.


I agree with you!!!
I was planning on going to the post office. When I got there,  it was packed, and on top of that,  so many people did not have on the masks, so I just left since it wasn't urgent.


----------



## pixiejenna

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.



I’m so sorry for your loss, and sorry that this virus is making it even more challenging to you in this time if sorrow.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

I think one of the biggest concerns for me and people I know is the lack of health care for existing conditions. I have a tooth that is giving me trouble. Ordinarily I’d go to my dentist but now there is no way I would feel safe doing so even though there are some dentists that do emergency care. This Virus impacts every area of health care.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I think one of the biggest concerns for me and people I know is the lack of health care for existing conditions. I have a tooth that is giving me trouble. Ordinarily I’d go to my dentist but now there is no way I would feel safe doing so even though there are some dentists that do emergency care. This Virus impacts every area of health care.


I feel the same way.


----------



## rutabaga

mrsinsyder said:


> Sigh. We’d be three hours into a flight to Barcelona right now to spend two weeks in Spain  grateful at least that AA fully refunded us.



Sorry to hear. We were supposed to go to Spain this month too! Glad you were refunded, though.


----------



## limom

There will be no vacation in Europe this year for us.
I received a note from the French Consulate which explains that we would need to be in quarantine upon arrival and that we would not be able to re enter the US as of now.
I am saddened as we have older relatives.
I am not holding hope to spend Christmas with family either.


----------



## southernbelle43

limom said:


> There will be no vacation in Europe this year for us.
> I received a note from the French Consulate which explains that we would need to be in quarantine upon arrival and that we would not be able to re enter the US as of now.
> I am saddened as we have older relatives.
> I am not holding hope to spend Christmas with family either.


I am sorry about that. It must be a disappointment. I wonder if it will be the same for us in December in the US. It could be if it recurs in the fall which is likely. We only get to see one of our grandchildren at Christmas so this would be very sad for us as well.


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry about that. It must be a disappointment. I wonder if it will be the same for us in December in the US. It could be if it recurs in the fall which is likely. We only get to see one of our grandchildren at Christmas so this would be very sad for us as well.


Thank you.
I kept hoping against all hope. That email put an end to the fantasy.
I hope you get to see your grandchild this Christmas.
Crossing my fingers and toes for all of us.


----------



## southernbelle43

Chagall said:


> I think one of the biggest concerns for me and people I know is the lack of health care for existing conditions. I have a tooth that is giving me trouble. Ordinarily I’d go to my dentist but now there is no way I would feel safe doing so even though there are some dentists that do emergency care. This Virus impacts every area of health care.


Bless you. Surely your dentist can get you in and still protect you. My DH had a tooth that was hurting and our dentist saw him. They took all of the precautions...temp check of employees and patients, all employees in masks and face shields, etc.  Maybe you can check with yours and see if they are doing enough that you would feel comfortable going in.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Killer hornets, beef shortage and now the new model says by June we will have a daily death toll of 3k a day. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/us/coronavirus-live-updates.html


----------



## Chagall

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you. Surely your dentist can get you in and still protect you. My DH had a tooth that was hurting and our dentist saw him. They took all of the precautions...temp check of employees and patients, all employees in masks and face shields, etc.  Maybe you can check with yours and see if they are doing enough that you would feel comfortable going in.


I think I will have to do that but am putting it off as long as possible. My regular dentist is not doing emergencies, so I am trying to hang in there. I had dental surgery the end of February and it’s in that location. I’m hoping it’s just healing but my follow up apt. was of course cancelled. Thanks it’s good to know your DH was fine.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Killer hornets, beef shortage and now the new model says by June we will have a daily death toll of 3k a day.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/us/coronavirus-live-updates.html


I’m so stressed out today. It’s beginning to seem like Armageddon. Even a simply thing like picking up dog food is so complicated. Our local has curbside pickup but you can’t pay online. They bring you out the machine and put it on the table and step back. It’s either that or a long long drive to get it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> There will be no vacation in Europe this year for us.
> I received a note from the French Consulate which explains that we would need to be in quarantine upon arrival and that we would not be able to re enter the US as of now.
> I am saddened as we have older relatives.
> I am not holding hope to spend Christmas with family either.



Being with family is so important but do hold out hope because the news is changing every day
We still have 7 1/2 months before the holidays & we can perhaps expect some changing news..


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> There will be no vacation in Europe this year for us.
> I received a note from the French Consulate which explains that we would need to be in quarantine upon arrival and that we would not be able to re enter the US as of now.
> I am saddened as we have older relatives.
> I am not holding hope to spend Christmas with family either.



Sorry you had to cancel the trip to Europe! I really hope things improve with this pandemic so that we can all resume traveling and seeing distant family members. I am still hoping to be able to go before 2021, but I don't know if that will be possible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I’m so stressed out today. It’s beginning to seem like Armageddon. Even a simply thing like picking up dog food is so complicated. Our local has curbside pickup but you can’t pay online. They bring you out the machine and put it on the table and step back. It’s either that or a long long drive to get it.


I understand completely.  My local place is like Fort Knox. You need to use purell in front of them and wear a mask before entering the store.


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> Sorry you had to cancel the trip to Europe! I really hope things improve with this pandemic so that we can all resume traveling and seeing distant family members.* I am still hoping to be able to go before 2021, but I don't know if that will be possible.*


Thank you.
Same here. I want to believe but at this point, it seems foolish on my part.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> Thank you.
> Same here. I want to believe but at this point, it seems foolish on my part.



There is a seat open next to me in the land of "hopeful denial" if you want to join!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## tinybutterfly

SouthTampa said:


> I am actually not sure why I am writing this as it is very unlike me.    I am an extremely private person.   However,
> it may help me post this to anonymous people.    While I feel I know some of you, I know we do not truly know one another.
> 
> My 26 year old nephew died of an overdose on Wednesday,    It has been such a surreal experience.   It started with a phone call from an ICU doctor who told me she had just hung up from my sister and that she was so upset the doctor was asked to call me.    He was on a ventilator.    I was instructed to pick up my sister and bring her to the hospital.
> 
> I took my sister and brother in law to the hospital.   I waited in the car.   He had more or less already passed.  It was
> so sad seeing all of the hospital workers going in and out of the hospital with their masks.    You realize that they risk their health every day, but sitting in the car seeing it first hand ....
> 
> My sister is such a wreck that I am handling all of the details.    Funeral home, cemetery,  medical examiner.   Everyone has been so nice.    The medical examiner was especially kind.   He had to ask me many questions but he was very pleasant about it.
> 
> We are not having a service.    The funeral home explained our options.   We could have one with only 10 guests,
> rent a larger space so guests could spread out.    We have decided to wait.
> 
> Yes, I thought this might be the way his story might end, but you hope against hope that things will change.
> 
> I am writing this to let everyone know that this is a difficult time for everyone.   Be kind to each other.   No one is
> guaranteed a tomorrow.



I am so sorry for your family's loss. (((HUGS)))



jblended said:


> It's affecting my life more and more as the days drag on. I know 8 people who are positive for it now. Only 1 recovered, the rest all sheltering in place or in hospital. Friends in London, New York, Dubai, Jakarta, Madrid... terrifying how far reaching it is.
> All these re-openings have me nervous and upset because it
> seems too soon, too risky.
> 
> The most obvious thing is that I've become really sensitive overall, in situations when I normally would not be. I'm acutely aware of people's movements around me, the fact that they're not distancing, not wearing masks, etc. When things go wrong now, I react with stress and confusion instead of clarity and logic.
> I'm not sure why it is affecting me in such a profound way. We are all in this together and I see others thriving whilst I feel like I'm in a daze.



I think this whole thing is going to take an invisible toll on a lot of us. We aren't meant to live this way. ((((HUGS))))

As far as the openings being risky and too soon, stay home if you can. Just because a place is open doesn't mean you have to go there. Stay home and go out when you are ready.

I suppose the people who work in the places that are re-opening have to go, but hopefully all fo the precautions to make it safer will be in place.



Chagall said:


> I’m so stressed out today. It’s beginning to seem like Armageddon.
> Even a simply thing like picking up dog food is so complicated. Our local has curbside pickup but you can’t pay online. They
> bring you out the machine and put it on the table and step
> back. It’s either that or a long long drive to get it.



This is one of the things that has become problematic for me, how complicated it is now to do things that used to be so simple. There is no simple anymore!

I am caught up again on this thread. Yay!

bbl


----------



## Chagall

Love Of My Life said:


> Being with family is so important but do hold out hope because the news is changing every day
> We still have 7 1/2 months before the holidays & we can perhaps expect some changing news..


I really hope something changes. I can’t imagine having a virtual holiday season.


----------



## Chagall

tinybutterfly said:


> I am so sorry for your family's loss. (((HUGS)))
> 
> 
> 
> I think this whole thing is going to take an invisible toll on a lot of us. We aren't meant to live this way. ((((HUGS))))
> 
> As far as the openings being risky and too soon, stay home if you can. Just because a place is open doesn't mean you have to go there. Stay home and go out when you are ready.
> 
> I suppose the people who work in the places that are re-opening have to go, but hopefully all fo the precautions to make it safer will be in place.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the things that has become problematic for me, how complicated it is now to do things that used to be so simple. There is no simple anymore!
> 
> I am caught up again on this thread. Yay!
> 
> bbl


I find the reopening much harder than the lock down. I think in the beginning I was partially numb. The whole thing seemed somewhat surreal. Now the dust has settled and the long term implications, (at least until there is a vaccine) has finally sunk in. Will our lives ever fully return to normal as we knew it. And if not, what will the new normal be like.


----------



## Chanbal

limom said:


> There will be no vacation in Europe this year for us.
> I received a note from the French Consulate which explains that we would need to be in quarantine upon arrival and that we would not be able to re enter the US as of now.
> I am saddened as we have older relatives.
> I am not holding hope to spend Christmas with family either.


I feel your pain. I still didn't get used to the idea that I may not be able to go to Europe this year.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Killer hornets, beef shortage and now the new model says by June we will have a daily death toll of 3k a day.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/us/coronavirus-live-updates.html


Let's hope that we all follow the suggested safety measures and the numbers will be a lot smaller. This is going to be one of the worst times in human history. We need some good news.


----------



## southernbelle43

Chagall said:


> I think I will have to do that but am putting it off as long as possible. My regular dentist is not doing emergencies, so I am trying to hang in there. I had dental surgery the end of February and it’s in that location. I’m hoping it’s just healing but my follow up apt. was of course cancelled. Thanks it’s good to know your DH was fine.


Well don’t wait too long. Maybe you should call him and see if it is something that can wait or something that needs to be seen sooner.  Good luck dear.


----------



## luckylove

A funny lighthearted story.... I just had to ask my gardener to stop with the electric saw in the front yard. My DS is in the middle of taking a final exam at home since classes are all done remotely. The noise was unbearably loud and distracting. I chuckled to myself because I haven't had to ask the Gardner to stop, pause etc since my child was a newborn and still asleep at 6:00 am when the gardener thought it would be a fine time to cut the grass. Yes, I was that crazy mom with a newborn!


----------



## Chanbal

*Mutant strain of coronavirus that makes it more infectious has 'dominated' the US and Europe - and vaccines in development may NOT work against it, study suggests.  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ain-coronavirus-make-infectious-dominant.html*
*PLEASE HELP by sharing some good news. *


----------



## Chagall

On top of all the terrible losses of life because of Covid-19, there has been a surge in heart attacks and strokes and other illnesses because of the reluctance of people to go to the hospital for treatment.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I'm totally & utterly fed up with our State leader. I'm stuck in the only state that hasn't reopened everything yet except for Schools!!! I was watching the news & one state had reopened nearly everything & NO-ONE was wearing any masks, no social distancing & they took footage of a Mall with crowds of people going about as if nothing had happened & on crowed escalator's!! Hairdresser's doing hair with absolutely NO Masks whatsoever!!! Their gripe? They can't use ALL their dam chairs!!!! It make's my blood boil!!! 

The only "Hint" of what will be reopening in my state is still the same. Restaurants, Pubs & Bars!! We won't know anything until Friday! What time Friday?????  WTF IS GOING TO OPEN????? Just bloody well tell us!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Chagall said:


> I find the reopening much harder than the lock down. I think in the beginning I was partially numb. The whole thing seemed somewhat surreal. Now the dust has settled and the long term implications, (at least until there is a vaccine) has finally sunk in. Will our lives ever fully return to normal as we knew it. And if not, what will the new normal be like.



It did seem surreal didn't it? Sometimes it still does feel like that to me.

Part of the problem with the re-opening is 1. We don't really know what to expect and 2. We don't know exactly what the rules are, because there has to be so much flexibility to be able to course correct as needed. The rules are always in flux.

I am hoping we at least get a reprieve this summer, something close to normal. I don't know. You hear so many different opinions on the internet and even the experts don't all agree with one another. I guess all we can do is wait and see for now, be careful as needed and carry on the best we can.

We just went to check on my mom. She wasn't answering her phone. Dh went inside to reconnect a wire that had come undone. While we were there she told us her neighbor, who had been exposed to the virus last week at work, had gone to get her some takeout food. He brought it over to her. Awesome. I do not understand why her neighbor is not in self-quarantine. 

I was supposed to fix some flowers at church this week. I will need to have someone else do that now. Two weeks home for me ( again.)

I knew if I was exposed to the virus, it would be through my mother. She has always been an incautious person. Always. I had told her last week, that for her, it was too risky to get takeout. She has multiple, multiple health issues. I said let's wait awhile longer.  She just went around me and asked someone else to do it for her, because I wouldn't. Unfortunately she asked her neighbor who had a sick coworker. I had told her J had been exposed to the virus. Maybe she forgot? Maybe his doctor thought his exposure was brief enough it wouldn't matter? I don't know. I'll be careful and stay home just in case, so I don't expose anyone...this is like living in crazy town. I am unsure how careful I need to be, but for now will err on the side of being overly cautious, so I don't expose anyone else.

Anyway, I am not sure what all is opened up yet in my state. We are opening at different rates, depending on 
where you live. The larger cities are opening more slowly.

I am so sorry we are all having to deal with this. I know I am not quite as perky as I was at the beginning of the whole quarantine business. I miss being around other people. I miss hugging my children. 

I am hopeful, though. I think this week I will prune my herbs, have lunch on the patio, read some more of the book I am currently reading, just keep doing the little things that make life pleasant and do the best I can. Not gonna lie though, I was mad at my mom today. LOL!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> Let's hope that we all follow the suggested safety measures and the numbers will be a lot smaller. This is going to be one of the worst times in human history. We need some good news.


We can be positive later. We need to be pragmatic now. We're getting our butts kicked cuz of unheeded early warnings.


----------



## tinybutterfly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm totally & utterly fed up with our State leader. I'm stuck in the only state that hasn't reopened everything yet except for Schools!!! I was watching the news & one state had reopened nearly everything & NO-ONE was wearing any masks, no social distancing & they took footage of a Mall with crowds of people going about as if nothing had happened & on crowed escalator's!! Hairdresser's doing hair with absolutely NO Masks whatsoever!!! Their gripe? They can't use ALL their dam chairs!!!! It make's my blood boil!!!
> 
> The only "Hint" of what will be reopening in my state is still the same. Restaurants, Pubs & Bars!! We won't know anything until Friday! What time Friday?????  WTF IS GOING OPEN????? Just bloody well tell us!!



You sound so frustrated! Hopefully you will get good news on Friday!

Here, some people are wearing masks, some aren't, in a nearby state, if you go over there, you are required to wear a mask everywhere. I heard one hardware store near my town had an armed guard and was requiring customers to wear masks to enter. Other places of business here don't enforce any rules regarding masks. 

I must live in an in-between state. We aren't fully opened, but we aren't totally shut down either. lol. 

Sounds like you are in a state that is still in tight lockdown.


----------



## Chagall

tinybutterfly said:


> It did seem surreal didn't it? Sometimes it still does feel like that to me.
> 
> Part of the problem with the re-opening is 1. We don't really know what to expect and 2. We don't know exactly what the rules are, because there has to be so much flexibility to be able to course correct as needed. The rules are always in flux.
> 
> I am hoping we at least get a reprieve this summer, something close to normal. I don't know. You hear so many different opinions on the internet and even the experts don't all agree with one another. I guess all we can do is wait and see for now, be careful as needed and carry on the best we can.
> 
> We just went to check on my mom. She wasn't answering her phone. Dh went inside to reconnect a wire that had come undone. While we were there she told us her neighbor, who had been exposed to the virus last week at work, had gone to get her some takeout food. He brought it over to her. Awesome. I do not understand why her neighbor is not in self-quarantine.
> 
> I was supposed to fix some flowers at church this week. I will need to have someone else do that now. Two weeks home for me ( again.)
> 
> I knew if I was exposed to the virus, it would be through my mother. She has always been an incautious person. Always. I had told her last week, that for her, it was too risky to get takeout. She has multiple, multiple health issues. I said let's wait awhile longer.  She just went around me and asked someone else to do it for her, because I wouldn't. Unfortunately she asked her neighbor who had a sick coworker. I had told her J had been exposed to the virus. Maybe she forgot? Maybe his doctor thought his exposure was brief enough it wouldn't matter? I don't know. I'll be careful and stay home just in case, so I don't expose anyone...this is like living in crazy town. I am unsure how careful I need to be, but for now will err on the side of being overly cautious, so I don't expose anyone else.
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure what all is opened up yet in my state. We are opening at different rates, depending on
> where you live. The larger cities are opening more slowly.
> 
> I am so sorry we are all having to deal with this. I know I am not quite as perky as I was at the beginning of the whole quarantine business. I miss being around other people. I miss hugging my children.
> 
> I am hopeful, though. I think this week I will prune my herbs, have lunch on the patio, read some more of the book I am currently reading, just keep doing the little things that make life pleasant and do the best I can. Not gonna lie though, I was mad at my mom today. LOL!


I am sorry to hear about the stress you are under careing for you mother. It is so hard when we have to worry about family members as well as ourselves, especially if we can’t make them follow safe guidelines. I have a similar issue with a family member but he is the exact opposite. He suffers extreme anxiety and will not leave his apartment for anything. He has been holed up there since the beginning of March and won’t even go out for a walk. We have to drop off food and leave it outside his door. I worry that if we got sick there would be no one to take him food. Last night he put on gloves and a mask and went down to the basement and did some laundry. This was a breakthrough. We all have to keep hoping for the best and stay vigilant.


----------



## zinacef

The end of stay-at-home orders doesn’t mean the pandemic is over, it just means we got a few Hospital and ICU beds open now.  So sorry, not trying to be smart a#&*+ , time will come that it will get controlled, just don’t know when.we just can’t get too excited and careless.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chanbal said:


> *Mutant strain of coronavirus that makes it more infectious has 'dominated' the US and Europe - and vaccines in development may NOT work against it, study suggests.  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ain-coronavirus-make-infectious-dominant.html*
> *PLEASE HELP by sharing some good news. *


Ok.
The good news is:
*HOPE is still alive you all*!!!!!
There are still more *alive* than dead!!!
Hope this helps.


----------



## V0N1B2

Chanbal said:


> *PLEASE HELP by sharing some good news. *


Well, there hasn’t been a school shooting in at least two months. That’s gotta be some kind of record for the US. So I guess if it takes a pandemic to stop that it’s good news. So, congrats America!


----------



## Chanbal

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok.
> The good news is:
> *HOPE is still alive you all*!!!!!
> There are still more *alive* than dead!!!
> Hope this helps.


Thank you and keep the good news coming.


----------



## Chanbal

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, there hasn’t been a school shooting in at least two months. That’s gotta be some kind of record for the US. So I guess if it takes a pandemic to stop that it’s good news. So, congrats America!


It looks like the glass is half full.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Chagall said:


> I am sorry to hear about the stress you are under careing for you mother. It is so hard when we have to worry about family members as well as ourselves, especially if we can’t make them follow safe guidelines. I have a similar issue with a family member but he is the exact opposite. He suffers extreme anxiety and will not leave his apartment for anything. He has been holed up there since the beginning of March and won’t even go out for a walk. We have to drop off food and leave it outside his door. I worry that if we got sick there would be no one to take him food. Last night he put on gloves and a mask and went down to the basement and did some laundry. This was a breakthrough. We all have to keep hoping for the best and stay vigilant.



Thanks. My mom has always been a bit of a pill. 

Your family member must be so scared. That is sad! How very kind of you to take care of him!  That is awesome that he put on gloves and a mask to do some laundry! Seriously, baby steps are steps in the right direction!


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, there hasn’t been a school shooting in at least two months. That’s gotta be some kind of record for the US. So I guess if it takes a pandemic to stop that it’s good news. So, congrats America!


Sadly it didn’t stop our mass shooting in Nova Scotia recently. Twenty two dead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Sadly it didn’t stop our mass shooting in Nova Scotia recently. Twenty two dead.


----------



## whateve

We went for a drive today to keep the car battery charged. The streets seemed to be as crowded as ever. There weren't very many businesses closed on the streets we drove on since nearly all were essential businesses. We only saw a few people wearing masks and many people not social distancing. We saw a lot more people out walking around or waiting outside restaurants than we did before. We even saw a brand new restaurant open with lots of people outside. There were a lot of cars parked outside the courthouse. I'm not sure why since jury trials aren't happening now.


----------



## whateve

Our local hospital has 96 ventilators. Only 2 are being used by covid patients at this time. Yesterday, there were 3 covid patients on ventilators. One of them got better.


----------



## Tootsie17

tinybutterfly said:


> It did seem surreal didn't it? Sometimes it still does feel like that to me.
> 
> Part of the problem with the re-opening is 1. We don't really know what to expect and 2. We don't know exactly what the rules are, because there has to be so much flexibility to be able to course correct as needed. The rules are always in flux.
> 
> I am hoping we at least get a reprieve this summer, something close to normal. I don't know. You hear so many different opinions on the internet and even the experts don't all agree with one another. I guess all we can do is wait and see for now, be careful as needed and carry on the best we can.
> 
> We just went to check on my mom. She wasn't answering her phone. Dh went inside to reconnect a wire that had come undone. While we were there she told us her neighbor, who had been exposed to the virus last week at work, had gone to get her some takeout food. He brought it over to her. Awesome. I do not understand why her neighbor is not in self-quarantine.
> 
> I was supposed to fix some flowers at church this week. I will need to have someone else do that now. Two weeks home for me ( again.)
> 
> I knew if I was exposed to the virus, it would be through my mother. She has always been an incautious person. Always. I had told her last week, that for her, it was too risky to get takeout. She has multiple, multiple health issues. I said let's wait awhile longer.  She just went around me and asked someone else to do it for her, because I wouldn't. Unfortunately she asked her neighbor who had a sick coworker. I had told her J had been exposed to the virus. Maybe she forgot? Maybe his doctor thought his exposure was brief enough it wouldn't matter? I don't know. I'll be careful and stay home just in case, so I don't expose anyone...this is like living in crazy town. I am unsure how careful I need to be, but for now will err on the side of being overly cautious, so I don't expose anyone else.
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure what all is opened up yet in my state. We are opening at different rates, depending on
> where you live. The larger cities are opening more slowly.
> 
> I am so sorry we are all having to deal with this. I know I am not quite as perky as I was at the beginning of the whole quarantine business. I miss being around other people. I miss hugging my children.
> 
> I am hopeful, though. I think this week I will prune my herbs, have lunch on the patio, read some more of the book I am currently reading, just keep doing the little things that make life pleasant and do the best I can. Not gonna lie though, I was mad at my mom today. LOL!


You are only human, so don't be too hard on yourself. We all are understandably a little stressed or filled with some level of anxiety. God willing, your mom will be fine and so will you and your husband.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Chanbal said:


> *Mutant strain of coronavirus that makes it more infectious has 'dominated' the US and Europe - and vaccines in development may NOT work against it, study suggests.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ain-coronavirus-make-infectious-dominant.html*
> *PLEASE HELP by sharing some good news. *



There was an article just yesterday that said that some researchers at ASU had found a virus sample that had weakened in that one sample. It said it was identical to what the SARS virus did in 2003. It was missing 81 pieces of the 30k that makes up the rna (dna?) of the virus.  It was identical to the sections missing when SARS in 2003 started weakening. It was one sample out of 16k they had done so far but the doctor said that 16k was a blip to the samples they still had to go through. Regardless, that's a kernel of good news.


----------



## Chanbal

Ms.Dixie said:


> There was an article just yesterday that said that some researchers at ASU had found a virus sample that had weakened in that one sample. It said it was identical to what the SARS virus did in 2003. It was missing 81 pieces of the 30k that makes up the rna (dna?) of the virus.  It was identical to the sections missing when SARS in 2003 started weakening. It was one sample out of 16k they had done so far but the doctor said that 16k was a blip to the samples they still had to go through. Regardless, that's a kernel of good news.


Ms. Dixie, we do need a kernel of good news, thank you. Keeping fingers crossed that the virus mutates to less infectious forms.


----------



## arnott

The are taking Customer's temperatures before letting them into this Grocery Store!


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> The are taking Customer's temperatures before letting them into this Grocery Store!


Is that at T&T or Osaka?
My biggest fear is that I just started to get hot flashes last month, and I’m worried I’ll be denied entry if I’m having one at the time my temperature is being checked. How am I supposed to get my fresh prawn crackers?  
#menopause


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Is that at T&T or Osaka?
> My biggest fear is that I just started to get hot flashes last month, and I’m worried I’ll be denied entry if I’m having one at the time my temperature is being checked. How am I supposed to get my fresh prawn crackers?
> #menopause



This is T&T!  They take your temperature but they don't require you to wear a mask!   My Mom just went to Osaka today and she said they take your temperate AND they require you to wear a mask!   Where are you from?

Fresh Prawn Crackers!   I LOLed!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Staci_W

I'm working from home. It's lonely. I realize that I'm lucky. I could be out of work. Still, lonelines seems  to have a profound effect on me. I spent year in an abusive marriage, that was so lonely. This distance started putting me back in that mindset.

It feels silly typing the word "lonely" here. It doesn't seem big enough to convey how hard this has been. It seems too normal a word, too common, to explain these feelings that are anything but normal.

My boyfriend lives two hours away. Normally we see each other at least twice a month. I went seven weeks without seeing him.

I'm relatively new in this town. I don't have a ton of friends here. The two people I knew when I moved here have moved away. It's impossible to make new friends now.

I've hung out with co-workers a few times outside of work. That's gone.

It's just me and my moody teenager sitting in separate parts of the house. Thank God for my dogs.


----------



## arnott

My parents (both in their early 70s) had to wait an hour to get into the bank.   I walked by the bank yesterday and saw a huge line up that went down the entire sidewalk all the way to the stop sign!  I'm not sure if the line did a 90 degrees angle and continued after that!   Sure glad I leaned how to deposit cheques and pay bills on my phone last month.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> My parents (both in their early 70s) had to wait an hour to get into the bank.   I walked by the bank yesterday and saw a huge line up that went down the entire sidewalk all the way to the stop sign!  I'm not sure if the line did a 90 degrees angle and continued after that!   Sure glad I leaned how to deposit cheques and pay bills on my phone last month.


Our bank is only allowing in person business through the drive up window.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> Our bank is only allowing in person business through the drive up window.



So you're screwed if you don't have a car?


----------



## BigPurseSue

arnott said:


> So you're screwed if you don't have a car?



I've gone through bank drive-throughs in the past without a car. It ain't pretty.  The banks around here are also drive-through-only, no lobby service.


----------



## doni

Staci_W said:


> I'm working from home. It's lonely. I realize that I'm lucky. I could be out of work. Still, lonelines seems  to have a profound effect on me. I spent year in an abusive marriage, that was so lonely. This distance started putting me back in that mindset.
> 
> It feels silly typing the word "lonely" here. It doesn't seem big enough to convey how hard this has been. It seems too normal a word, too common, to explain these feelings that are anything but normal.
> 
> My boyfriend lives two hours away. Normally we see each other at least twice a month. I went seven weeks without seeing him.
> 
> I'm relatively new in this town. I don't have a ton of friends here. The two people I knew when I moved here have moved away. It's impossible to make new friends now.
> 
> I've hung out with co-workers a few times outside of work. That's gone.
> 
> It's just me and my moody teenager sitting in separate parts of the house. Thank God for my dogs.


Sorry about what you are going through. If you are working from home, could you not isolate with your boyfriend?


----------



## curtisbrownies

I am scared of all these viruses...


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm totally & utterly fed up with our State leader. I'm stuck in the only state that hasn't reopened everything yet except for Schools!!! I was watching the news & one state had reopened nearly everything & NO-ONE was wearing any masks, no social distancing & they took footage of a Mall with crowds of people going about as if nothing had happened & on crowed escalator's!! Hairdresser's doing hair with absolutely NO Masks whatsoever!!! Their gripe? They can't use ALL their dam chairs!!!! It make's my blood boil!!!
> 
> The only "Hint" of what will be reopening in my state is still the same. Restaurants, Pubs & Bars!! We won't know anything until Friday! What time Friday?????  WTF IS GOING TO OPEN????? Just bloody well tell us!!


We are currently partially  open in our state for essential businesses,  takeout/ delivery service, and elective dental work and medical procedures.
But when I was on my way to the post office,  I noticed that people were basically acting like it was pre-lockdown/pre-pandemic, as if there is no pandemic going on right now! Only a minority of people were wearing masks.


----------



## Chagall

People with compromised immune systems, underlining health conditions, and seniors are at very high risk. If their place of employment reopens they cannot refuse to return to work unless the establishment can be proven unsafe, which of course could be full of loopholes and hard to prove. If they refuse, that can be considered a resignation, and they would lose UI and company benefits. Why would it be safe for these people at huge risk to return to work when they are given a special hour to go food shopping because of how vulnerable they are.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So you're screwed if you don't have a car?


Our town doesn't have good public transportation. If you don't have a car or a bicycle, it is pretty hard to get around. But, yeah, I guess you could walk up to the drive up window.


----------



## whateve

Weird findings. Most of the recent hospitalizations for coronavirus in New York were for people who've been sheltering in place.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...tly-hospitalized-ny-had-been-staying-n1201421


----------



## sdkitty

I just got an email from a local consignment store saying they are opening Friday.  Not that I'm necessarily going to run there right away but would you try on clothes during this pandemic?  either at a regular store selling new items or at a resale/consignment place? 
from what I can see online, clothing doesn't transmit the virus


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Weird findings. Most of the recent hospitalizations for coronavirus in New York were for people who've been sheltering in place.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...tly-hospitalized-ny-had-been-staying-n1201421


In that article governor Cuomo said,  "Now it's up to you. Are you wearing a mask? Are you doing the hand sanitizer? If you have younger people who are visiting you and may be out there and may be less diligent with the social distancing. Are you staying away from older people?"
People may be staying home,  but when they go out for essential trips,  or when they have deliveries, or anytime they have contact with other people or things,   they have to be diligent to protect themselves.
Can you imagine the numbers if these same people didn't shelter in place?


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> I just got an email from a local consignment store saying they are opening Friday.  Not that I'm necessarily going to run there right away but would you try on clothes during this pandemic?  either at a regular store selling new items or at a resale/consignment place?
> from what I can see online, clothing doesn't transmit the virus


That's a good question.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I just got an email from a local consignment store saying they are opening Friday.  Not that I'm necessarily going to run there right away but would you try on clothes during this pandemic?  either at a regular store selling new items or at a resale/consignment place?
> from what I can see online, clothing doesn't transmit the virus


I wouldn't have problems trying on clothes, but I wouldn't want to breathe in the same air space as others. If there was no one else in the store and I was wearing a mask, I would feel comfortable.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I wouldn't have problems trying on clothes, but I wouldn't want to breathe in the same air space as others. If there was no one else in the store and I was wearing a mask, I would feel comfortable.


don't have much info yet but I expect they will limit the number of people who can be in the store and require masks


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I wouldn't have problems trying on clothes, but I wouldn't want to breathe in the same air space as others. If there was no one else in the store and I was wearing a mask, I would feel comfortable.


How about hotel stays?


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> don't have much info yet but I expect they will limit the number of people who can be in the store and require masks


I hope so!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> How about hotel stays?


Probably not right away but after they get the right protocols in place I would. When you check into a hotel room, the previous tenant usually has to vacate several hours before you are allowed to move in. The only person who comes in during that period is the cleaning person. If you've been going to stores, you've been occupying space that was previously occupied by another customer, possibly just minutes earlier. A hotel room seems safer than that. 

Years ago, they used to use an ozone machine to clean the air when someone smoked in the room. They may start doing something like that again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Probably not right away but after they get the right protocols in place I would. When you check into a hotel room, the previous tenant usually has to vacate several hours before you are allowed to move in. The only person who comes in during that period is the cleaning person. If you've been going to stores, you've been occupying space that was previously occupied by another customer, possibly just minutes earlier. A hotel room seems safer than that.
> 
> Years ago, they used to use an ozone machine to clean the air when someone smoked in the room. They may start doing something like that again.


Good points whateve!


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw on TV the other day that some hotels are using the robot light cleaners(kind of like what hospitals use), some are using a spray cleaner on all surfaces in the room, and some hotels are going to use seals by housekeeping after they clean the room so you know that no one has been in it since. I don’t know how keen I will be on my next hotel stay. I already bring my own wipes and wipe down common surfaces when I first get there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> I saw on TV the other day that some hotels are using the robot light cleaners(kind of like what hospitals use), some are using a spray cleaner on all surfaces in the room, and some hotels are going to use seals by housekeeping after they clean the room so you know that no one has been in it since. I don’t know how keen I will be on my next hotel stay. I already bring my own wipes and wipe down common surfaces when I first get there.


Since you have stayed at hotels already, would you say you felt safe?


----------



## arnott

Finally found my favourite Ramen yesterday after it was sold out for almost 2 months!  I took this picture after I already grabbed my 3. My Mom said, “Why didn’t you buy more?”. And I replied, “I only take what I need.”  Unlike those stupid Hoarders I’m leaving some for everybody else!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sunshine mama said:


> Since you have stayed at hotels already, would you say you felt safe?



I have in the past. The worst things I’ve had happen are bathtub drains that didn’t drain *gags*. I’ve had visibly dirty counter tops, tables, ledges, ect. I have also seen housekeeping cleaning cups with windex and rags. So I’ve brought my own wipes for all commonly touched areas, table tops, dresser tops, doorknobs, light switches, remotes, ect and only use disposable cups. My thoughts now with so many unknowns about the virus are less of the general cleaning and more of the ventilation of the rooms. Lots of hotels still utilize individual a/c units for rooms, could it live inside the a/c unit and get kicked out when the next person uses it?


----------



## egak

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm totally & utterly fed up with our State leader. I'm stuck in the only state that hasn't reopened everything yet except for Schools!!!



What state are you in?


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I just got an email from a local consignment store saying they are opening Friday.  Not that I'm necessarily going to run there right away but would you try on clothes during this pandemic?  either at a regular store selling new items or at a resale/consignment place?
> from what I can see online, clothing doesn't transmit the virus


From what I understand it’s usually spread by droplets. I would look out for door knobs etc. because the virus can remain on non porous surfaces for up to a week, but you should be fine with cloth.


----------



## pixiejenna

Last night I read that some people in Washington are having covid parties with the intention of getting sick. Kind of like people used to have chicken pox parties to get their kids sick sooner rather than later because they’re eventually going to get it. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess as long as you isolate after doing that so your not potentially infecting others. :/


----------



## sdkitty

neighbors down the road from us were having a party yesterday...wished I could report them but there is no enforcement


----------



## luckylove

pixiejenna said:


> Last night I read that some people in Washington are having covid parties with the intention of getting sick. Kind of like people used to have chicken pox parties to get their kids sick sooner rather than later because they’re eventually going to get it. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess as long as you isolate after doing that so your not potentially infecting others. :/



I told my husband weeks ago that I was worried people might start doing this. You may not know how you feel about it, but I can say whole heartedly I find it foolhardy and stupid. Chicken pox wasn't likely to kill the kids who were exposed, but anyone choosing to expose self and others to a DEADLY disease?? Why play Russian roulette with your life and others??


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

tinybutterfly said:


> You sound so frustrated! Hopefully you will get good news on Friday!
> 
> Sounds like you are in a state that is still in tight lockdown.




I am in the only State with hardest & tightest lockdown measures!!! We're ALL FRIGGING OVER IT!!! 

NOTHING IS REOPENING TODAY!! FRIDAY!!  

All they are doing is having a State Cabinet meeting with the PM, today, Friday!!!!! Nothing will be announced until Monday the 11th of May. So we have NO IDEA WTF IS GOING TO REOPEN OR STILL STAYED CLOSED!!!

We're all mushrooms in my State, kept in the dark & fed BS! 



Sunshine mama said:


> But when I was on my way to the post office,  I noticed that people were basically acting like it was pre-lockdown/pre-pandemic, as if there is no pandemic going on right now!



*One State *is doing exactly the same!! Everyone going about their daily business as *IF* nothing has even happened!! No masks, parks, bike trails, beaches, Malls & even water activities are ALL open! 

Meanwhile, I have to jump through hoops just to get a Doctors appointment!! Send an email, wait for confirmation & times available & if I'm really lucky, I just Might get an appointment! All this just to see my Local Doctor so I can get some strong anti-inflammatory meds for my back!! Suffice to say, I gave up & just purchased over the counter ones. Way too stressful for me ATM.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am in the only State with hardest & tightest lockdown measures!!! We're ALL FRIGGING OVER IT!!!
> 
> NOTHING IS REOPENING TODAY!! FRIDAY!!
> 
> All they are doing is having a State Cabinet meeting with the PM, today, Friday!!!!! Nothing will be announced until Monday the 11th of May. So we have NO IDEA WTF IS GOING TO REOPEN OR STILL STAYED CLOSED!!!
> 
> We're all mushrooms in my State, kept in the dark & fed BS!
> 
> 
> 
> *One State *is doing exactly the same!! Everyone going about their daily business as *IF* nothing has even happened!! No masks, parks, bike trails, beaches, Malls & even water activities are ALL open!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have to jump through hoops just to get a Doctors appointment!! Send an email, wait for confirmation & times available & if I'm really lucky, I just Might get an appointment! All this just to see my Local Doctor so I can get some strong anti-inflammatory meds for my back!! Suffice to say, I gave up & just purchased over the counter ones. Way too stressful for me ATM.


Hope your back feels better!


----------



## luckylove

It's so strange... this pandemic has thrown a serious wrench in all the moments typically celebratory. So while we are all so fortunate to be alive, this pandemic does alter the joyous occasions in life. I have spent Valentine's Day, A big wedding anniversary, birthday, Easter, Mother's Day and my Dh's birthday all under shelter in place orders. It's a bit discouraging when I think about it. We are likely to have to celebrate my child's birthday under the same restrictions.... Dear friends are moving their wedding dates. "Making do" with little to no festivities is a bummer. Maybe I have just lost my stamina for figuring out creative ways to make it fun.... If left up to my spouse, he would just throw his hands up and say, "well everything is closed..." Mother's Day around here has always been a big deal with multiple generations of extended family getting together. I miss all of the various festivities.


----------



## whateve

egak said:


> What state are you in?


She's in Australia.


----------



## Love Of My Life

luckylove said:


> It's so strange... this pandemic has thrown a serious wrench in all the moments typically celebratory. So while we are all so fortunate to be alive, this pandemic does alter the joyous occasions in life. I have spent Valentine's Day, A big wedding anniversary, birthday, Easter, Mother's Day and my Dh's birthday all under shelter in place orders. It's a bit discouraging when I think about it. We are likely to have to celebrate my child's birthday under the same restrictions.... Dear friends are moving their wedding dates. "Making do" with little to no festivities is a bummer. Maybe I have just lost my stamina for figuring out creative ways to make it fun.... If left up to my spouse, he would just throw his hands up and say, "well everything is closed..." Mother's Day around here has always been a big deal with multiple generations of extended family getting together. I miss all of the various festivities.



Many of us sadly are in a similar situation as you are in & missing out on many a happy occasion.
It's especially difficult when it comes to children.
I don't know how old your child is, but perhaps some party decorations in your home & with the family getting
dressed up & if you have other family members not living close, how about a virtual b'day celebration
Wishing you a Happy Mother's Day!! in spite of all this ..


----------



## luckylove

Love Of My Life said:


> Many of us sadly are in a similar situation as you are in & missing out on many a happy occasion.
> It's especially difficult when it comes to children.
> I don't know how old your child is, but perhaps some party decorations in your home & with the family getting
> dressed up & if you have other family members not living close, how about a virtual b'day celebration
> Wishing you a Happy Mother's Day!! in spite of all this ..



Thank you for your sweet message! Fortunately, we have the decorations ready to be put up. I think I will set up some type of zoom gathering for him to put a smile on his face. We had to cancel his birthday trip, but hopefully we can still make the day feel celebratory. Hopefully, some day soon, we can all feel safe in getting out into the world a bit and expand the options available for enjoying holidays and other happy milestones. Best wishes!!


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> don't have much info yet but I expect they will limit the number of people who can be in the store and require masks


I don't know what to think about this consignment store.  they say they are going to be open tomorrow but from what I'm hearing on the news stores are only allowed to be open for curb pickup, not to have people inside.  since they have a no return policy, I don't see buying clothing from them w/o trying on.  Not that I was planning to run right over there but I do miss shopping.


----------



## Tootsie17

pixiejenna said:


> Last night I read that some people in Washington are having covid parties with the intention of getting sick. Kind of like people used to have chicken pox parties to get their kids sick sooner rather than later because they’re eventually going to get it. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess as long as you isolate after doing that so your not potentially infecting others. :/


This is NuTs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luckylove said:


> It's so strange... this pandemic has thrown a serious wrench in all the moments typically celebratory. So while we are all so fortunate to be alive, this pandemic does alter the joyous occasions in life. I have spent Valentine's Day, A big wedding anniversary, birthday, Easter, Mother's Day and my Dh's birthday all under shelter in place orders. It's a bit discouraging when I think about it. We are likely to have to celebrate my child's birthday under the same restrictions.... Dear friends are moving their wedding dates. "Making do" with little to no festivities is a bummer. Maybe I have just lost my stamina for figuring out creative ways to make it fun.... If left up to my spouse, he would just throw his hands up and say, "well everything is closed..." Mother's Day around here has always been a big deal with multiple generations of extended family getting together. I miss all of the various festivities.


Awww, I feel your pain. 
A couple nights ago, there was a caravan of about 10 cars that went around the neighborhood several times honking and yelling happy birthday to a kid in our neighborhood.
They had their cars decorated with Xmas lights and posters.
It was so fun to watch and I thought that was a great idea!
I'm so glad there weren't any nasty people complaining.


----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> Last night I read that some people in Washington are having covid parties with the intention of getting sick. Kind of like people used to have chicken pox parties to get their kids sick sooner rather than later because they’re eventually going to get it. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess as long as you isolate after doing that so your not potentially infecting others. :/


Problem with this is no one can predict how bad the symptoms would be—— like couldn’t breathe, be on the vent and not recover as the worst scenario.  I work COViD ICU and it’s just too much!  Always thinking of the worst case scenario.


----------



## tinybutterfly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am in the only State with hardest & tightest lockdown measures!!! We're ALL FRIGGING OVER IT!!!
> 
> NOTHING IS REOPENING TODAY!! FRIDAY!!
> 
> All they are doing is having a State Cabinet meeting with the PM, today, Friday!!!!! Nothing will be announced until Monday the 11th of May. So we have NO IDEA WTF IS GOING TO REOPEN OR STILL STAYED CLOSED!!!
> 
> We're all mushrooms in my State, kept in the dark & fed BS!
> 
> 
> 
> *One State *is doing exactly the same!! Everyone going about their daily business as *IF* nothing has even happened!! No masks, parks, bike trails, beaches, Malls & even water activities are ALL open!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have to jump through hoops just to get a Doctors appointment!! Send an email, wait for confirmation & times available & if I'm really lucky, I just Might get an appointment! All this just to see my Local Doctor so I can get some strong anti-inflammatory meds for my back!! Suffice to say, I gave up & just purchased over the counter ones. Way too stressful for me ATM.



I am so sorry!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Arnott, glad you found your favorite ramen! They were still out of stock in our area. Zero ramen of any kind here.


----------



## Staci_W

doni said:


> Sorry about what you are going through. If you are working from home, could you not isolate with your boyfriend?


He is a biologist. This time of year is field work for him. He can't come to my town. 

He lives in a small, one bedroom, house. Me, my son, him, and the three dogs between us would not be cozy in his little house. 

Quarentining together isn't feasible.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanbal said:


> Ms. Dixie, we do need a kernel of good news, thank you. Keeping fingers crossed that the virus mutates to less infectious forms.


Not a doctor, but wouldn't a mutation be a negative thing? A vaccine that they developed to combat the original strain might be less effective.


----------



## Chanbal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not a doctor, but wouldn't a mutation be a negative thing? A vaccine that they developed to combat the original strain might be less effective.


A change in the virus RNA (mutation) can make the virus more or less infectious. It is not always a negative thing.


----------



## egak

whateve said:


> She's in Australia.



I know she is in Australia, as am I hence why I asked the question.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

luckylove said:


> It's so strange... this pandemic has thrown a serious wrench in all the moments typically celebratory. So while we are all so fortunate to be alive, this pandemic does alter the joyous occasions in life. I have spent Valentine's Day, A big wedding anniversary, birthday, Easter, Mother's Day and my Dh's birthday all under shelter in place orders. It's a bit discouraging when I think about it. We are likely to have to celebrate my child's birthday under the same restrictions.... Dear friends are moving their wedding dates. "Making do" with little to no festivities is a bummer. Maybe I have just lost my stamina for figuring out creative ways to make it fun.... If left up to my spouse, he would just throw his hands up and say, "well everything is closed..." Mother's Day around here has always been a big deal with multiple generations of extended family getting together. I miss all of the various festivities.


Count yourself lucky you have not lost a loved one - then you couldn't be with them at the end or been able to see them or hold their hand... there are no body bags and no embalming - the clothes.you wished them to be laid.to.rest in are just placed on top of them inside the coffin...only 2-5 people are allowed to be at the graveside or cremation which lasts 5-10 mins no real service no.saying goodbye ....this is happening now all.over the UK and Europe


 Be grateful you are alive- stay in stay safe - go out and resume your normal  life and kill millions in the next wave over there - we need to learn from history


----------



## BigPurseSue

Chanbal said:


> A change in the virus RNA (mutation) can make the virus more or less infectious. It is not always a negative thing.



The university near us is tracking and analyzing the DNA of mutations. Viruses are constantly mutating but usually the mutations are so miniscule that they don't change the nature of the virus or its ability to be thwarted by a single vaccine. So far there are two major strains: one from Asia, another from Europe. Different parts of the country have been hit by different mutations. The courses of the disease they cause are no different in severity or contagiousness.

Update: Here's a story today in the Washington Post about a Los Alamos study that posits that the European strain might be growing more infectious: 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...90d790-8ee7-11ea-9e23-6914ee410a5f_story.html


----------



## Chagall

We are still in pretty much full lockdown. After a few warmer sunny days we woke up to snow this morning. Extremely unusual for May. We get snow in April occasionally but I don’t remember it snowing in May. I’m sure it has happened but I don’t recall it. Two very odd things going on at the same time. I’m trying not to let the weather get me down lol.


----------



## luckylove

elvisfan4life said:


> Count yourself lucky you have not lost a loved one - then you couldn't be with them at the end or been able to see them or hold their hand... there are no body bags and no embalming - the clothes.you wished them to be laid.to.rest in are just placed on top of them inside the coffin...only 2-5 people are allowed to be at the graveside or cremation which lasts 5-10 mins no real service no.saying goodbye ....this is happening now all.over the UK and Europe
> 
> 
> Be grateful you are alive- stay in stay safe - go out and resume your normal  life and kill millions in the next wave over there - we need to learn from history



You are preaching to the choir, dear. This is why I have sheltered in place since early February... A full 6 weeks earlier than shelter in place orders were issued.. Sadly, I have lost a loved one and I am keenly aware of change in rituals around loss and grieving. I could not be there to hold my uncle's hand or comfort my Aunt and other family members. All of our lives throughout the world have been altered by this pandemic. It affects nearly every aspect of life as well as end of life. Never did I say I was going out, if anything, I have advocated for the most extreme versions of shelter in place. Read back through this thread if you misunderstand my intentions.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I got an appointment in to see my cosmetic surgeon today! Some medical services are starting to reopen and his office called me in. Only 3 patients every other day and I am glad I am in the first batch of people. Next I need to see my dental surgeon and get my permanent crown done.

Crossing my fingers the hospital will call my dad soon to get his prostate surgery scheduled back early as possible. Some elective surgeries are opened on a limited basis.


----------



## Chanbal

BigPurseSue said:


> The university near us is tracking and analyzing the DNA of mutations. Viruses are constantly mutating but usually the mutations are so miniscule that they don't change the nature of the virus or its ability to be thwarted by a single vaccine. So far there are two major strains: one from Asia, another from Europe. Different parts of the country have been hit by different mutations. The courses of the disease they cause are no different in severity or contagiousness.
> 
> Update: Here's a story today in the Washington Post about a Los Alamos study that posits that the European strain might be growing more infectious:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...90d790-8ee7-11ea-9e23-6914ee410a5f_story.html


The  genetic material of this particular virus is RNA, which is in general more prone to mutations than DNA. It is right that many mutations are silent and do not alter the aminoacid sequence of the encoded protein of the virus. However, some mutations can also make the virus more or less contagious. Fingers crossed that the virus will eventually mutate towards a less contagious form and disappears...  It's important to have hope. 

The virus was originated in China and it is not clear yet from where the 'deadliest mutations' came from. There is still very little knowledge about this virus, and only transparency, collaboration,  and good work will help us all to understand and fight COVID-19, my 2 cents.


----------



## southernbelle43

Chanbal said:


> The  genetic material of this particular virus is RNA, which is in general more prone to mutations than DNA. It is right that many mutations are silent and do not alter the aminoacid sequence of the encoded protein of the virus. However, some mutations can also make the virus more or less contagious. Fingers crossed that the virus will eventually mutate towards a less contagious form and disappears...  It's important to have hope.
> 
> The virus was originated in China and it is not clear yet from where the 'deadliest mutations' came from. There is still very little knowledge about this virus, and only transparency, collaboration,  and good work will help us all to understand and fight COVID-19, my 2 cents.


The one glimmer of hope so far is one study showing some weakening of the virus, but the sample was way too small to be conclusive. But like you I prefer to have hope that it is weakening like so many others have in the past. I see some light at the end of the tunnel, but I am rather high risk so I will stay in the tunnel for a while longer, lol.


----------



## sandicat3

I'm in Cal in a county that has a very strict Shelter in place.  So possibly the beginning of June it could be relaxed a bit. What really concerns me right now is that my husband has taken this covid paranoia to a level that I  just can't understand.  I'm venting a bit here. I have told him I will not live in fear about this. I'm very careful when I do leave the house. I'm wearing  a mask gloves etc...  Unfortunately I feel like a prisoner in my own home due to my husband's irrational feelings.  Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So the latest update in my State & in my Country. Stage 1 of 3 stages opening: Monday the 11th with a date for Stage 1 to begin!!!!

*Stage 1:*

Gatherings of 10 people
Restaurants & Cafes (tight restrictions still in place with only 10 people allowed at one time)
Shopping (Retail therapy! Problem is, hardly anything is going to be open!!!)
Playgrounds
Local travel (so you'll be allowed to just go for drives)

*Review AFTER 4 WEEKS For Stage 2.*

I'm so beyond pissed & frustrated!!! Nothing that I urgently need is going to OPEN??????? I'll be dead before I'm able to get treatment for my compromised immune system & my much NEEDED back surgery!!!! ALL my appointments were cancelled!!!! So I'm stuck having to WAIT yet AGAIN while my condition & my back gets worse everyday!!!


----------



## Chanbal

sandicat3 said:


> I'm in Cal in a county that has a very strict Shelter in place.  So possibly the beginning of June it could be relaxed a bit. What really concerns me right now is that my husband has taken this covid paranoia to a level that I  just can't understand.  I'm venting a bit here. I have told him I will not live in fear about this. I'm very careful when I do leave the house. I'm wearing  a mask gloves etc...  Unfortunately I feel like a prisoner in my own home due to my husband's irrational feelings.  Any thoughts would be appreciated


I see that you are retired, how are you enjoying it? I can imagine the frustration of finally having time to do fun things, and having to stay at home because of this virus. 

It's impossible to be 100% protected against COVID-19 even if one stays at home all the time. If we would all wear masks outside, and keep a safe distance from others, we would likely be OK. Though, the problem is that many people do not bother to wear masks, run breathing heavily on side walks ...  Each state should put a little more effort in educating people about this virus (no politics), we would all benefit from it IMO. Stay safe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So the latest update in my State & in my Country. Stage 1 of 3 stages opening: Monday the 11th with a date for Stage 1 to begin!!!!
> 
> *Stage 1:*
> 
> Gatherings of 10 people
> Restaurants & Cafes (tight restrictions still in place with only 10 people allowed at one time)
> Shopping (Retail therapy! Problem is, hardly anything is going to be open!!!)
> Playgrounds
> Local travel (so you'll be allowed to just go for drives)
> 
> *Review AFTER 4 WEEKS For Stage 2.*
> 
> I'm so beyond pissed & frustrated!!! Nothing that I urgently need is going to OPEN??????? I'll be dead before I'm able to get treatment for my compromised immune system & my much NEEDED back surgery!!!! ALL my appointments were cancelled!!!! So I'm stuck having to WAIT yet AGAIN while my condition & my back gets worse everyday!!!


I understand your frustration!
But you're in a good place cuz Australia's numbers are sooooo much better than in the U.S!
Our numbers, now THAT'S frustrating!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

sandicat3 said:


> I'm in Cal in a county that has a very strict Shelter in place.  So possibly the beginning of June it could be relaxed a bit. What really concerns me right now is that my husband has taken this covid paranoia to a level that I  just can't understand.  I'm venting a bit here. I have told him I will not live in fear about this. I'm very careful when I do leave the house. I'm wearing  a mask gloves etc...  Unfortunately I feel like a prisoner in my own home due to my husband's irrational feelings.  Any thoughts would be appreciated



I am so sorry! That must be so hard!

Someone earlier posted they are just now going to be able to go for car rides next week. Wow. 

Dh was telling me today that one of our favorite restaurants in the nearby city is open for takeout! I can't wait to have something from there soon! 

 Tonight it is going to be very cold here. Everything has to be either covered or taken into the garage if it is potted. Crazy weather. I am old enough to remember this kind of thing happening now and then. Around 28 years ago, we lived in the south and got 8 inches of snow in April. It was nuts! 

Churches will be opening up here next week. It will be a slow process taking several weeks. Restaurants are slowly opening up. I was surprised to find out flower shops here are open and have been for awhile. I am sure they are not letting people inside, but you can call and order for delivery. Good for them! I had no idea. I am going to really make an effort to shop locally. We do use our local butcher, our little local health food store, several local restaurants, but we are guilty of also shopping at some big corporate stores and restaurants, too.


----------



## arnott

Accidentally walked into this parade for the Essential Workers!


----------



## femmedelamode

So far I only know 2 people who have tested positive. One recovered last month and the other just got admitted to the hospital this week. I'm in a city with a ton of people but we're still relatively spread out so it's not difficult to social distance. I'm a people person and a hugger so it's hard not having contact, especially with my boyfriend. But I'm doing what I need to in order to stay healthy.

I'm incredibly blessed to have a CEO who kept everyone on payroll despite work being closed since March, so I don't have to worry about money. This gave me time to unwind, spend time with family, and finish projects. I completely cleaned out the garage and my closet. I reacquainted myself with old hobbies and finally watched what I had saved on the DVR from months prior. But after a few weeks of that I got bored, antsy, and a bit anxious/depressed. I left a part-time job last year but they recently asked me to come back and work on some projects with a tiny crew until I go back to my main job.  It's helped me out of the slump and the extra income is nice.

I know everyone's situation is different. Some don't have to work while there are others who *need* to work. I'm in my early 20s and in a fortunate position but this pandemic has made me reassess how I view money and what I want to prioritize in my life going forward. I'm not thinking about next year, I'm thinking about 2030. I'm leaning into minimalism and the materialistic view I grew up with is practically non-existent now. While I don't plan on getting rid of my small luxury collection I have zero desire to add to it. I can definitely make-do with what I have and live just fine. I never could've expected this change in my life but it's been a positive thing I can focus on in the midst of all this chaos.


----------



## winks

first time mani & pedicure after 2 months!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

pixiejenna said:


> Last night I read that some people in Washington are having covid parties with the intention of getting sick. Kind of like people used to have chicken pox parties to get their kids sick sooner rather than later because they’re eventually going to get it. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess as long as you isolate after doing that so your not potentially infecting others. :/


That’s nuts.


----------



## Chagall

pixiejenna said:


> Last night I read that some people in Washington are having covid parties with the intention of getting sick. Kind of like people used to have chicken pox parties to get their kids sick sooner rather than later because they’re eventually going to get it. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess as long as you isolate after doing that so your not potentially infecting others. :/


What if one of these people gets a bad case of Covid and has to be hospitalized, putting the health care system under additional strain. People of all ages can get very sick and die from this virus! Not everyone gets a mild case of it. Why can’t people simply follow recommendations for social distancing and hand washing etc.


----------



## southernbelle43

femmedelamode said:


> So far I only know 2 people who have tested positive. One recovered last month and the other just got admitted to the hospital this week. I'm in a city with a ton of people but we're still relatively spread out so it's not difficult to social distance. I'm a people person and a hugger so it's hard not having contact, especially with my boyfriend. But I'm doing what I need to in order to stay healthy.
> 
> I'm incredibly blessed to have a CEO who kept everyone on payroll despite work being closed since March, so I don't have to worry about money. This gave me time to unwind, spend time with family, and finish projects. I completely cleaned out the garage and my closet. I reacquainted myself with old hobbies and finally watched what I had saved on the DVR from months prior. But after a few weeks of that I got bored, antsy, and a bit anxious/depressed. I left a part-time job last year but they recently asked me to come back and work on some projects with a tiny crew until I go back to my main job.  It's helped me out of the slump and the extra income is nice.
> 
> I know everyone's situation is different. Some don't have to work while there are others who *need* to work. I'm in my early 20s and in a fortunate position but this pandemic has made me reassess how I view money and what I want to prioritize in my life going forward. I'm not thinking about next year, I'm thinking about 2030. I'm leaning into minimalism and the materialistic view I grew up with is practically non-existent now. While I don't plan on getting rid of my small luxury collection I have zero desire to add to it. I can definitely make-do with what I have and live just fine. I never could've expected this change in my life but it's been a positive thing I can focus on in the midst of all this chaos.


Speaking from an older lady perspective I think you are VERY wise to be so young. And you have learned a life lesson that it takes many people years to learn, IF they ever learn it.  Also your positive attitude tells me that you can handle whatever comes your way in life.  You rock gal.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> What if one of these people gets a bad case of Covid and has to be hospitalized, putting the health care system under additional strain. People of all ages can get very sick and die from this virus! Not everyone gets a mild case of it. Why can’t people simply follow recommendations for social distancing and hand washing etc.


Why is the world round? Some people follow the rules, others don't. And unfortunately its the willfullness of the rulebreakers that will ultimately be our downfall.


----------



## Lilybarb

sandicat3 said:


> I'm in Cal in a county that has a very strict Shelter in place.  So possibly the beginning of June it could be relaxed a bit. What really concerns me right now is that my husband has taken this covid paranoia to a level that I  just can't understand.  I'm venting a bit here. I have told him I will not live in fear about this. I'm very careful when I do leave the house. I'm wearing  a mask gloves etc...  Unfortunately I feel like a prisoner in my own home due to my husband's irrational feelings.  Any thoughts would be appreciated


Vent on @sandicat3! Sorry your husband and you are going through this. Sounds like fear has taken root in your poor husband and creating stress for both.
Perhaps finding some websites or specific threads that will help those suffering mentally could help him? The herd mentality of fear can have such a strong hold.
I depend on faith, humor, & not going down the "what ifs" road - about covid or anything else. 
I don't know if the attached website will help your situation but I am attaching IN HOPE that it shall. Hang in there. 
https://www.kengoodmantherapy.com/top-ten-anxiety-reduction-strategies-for-fear-of-the-coronavirus/


----------



## femmedelamode

southernbelle43 said:


> Speaking from an older lady perspective I think you are VERY wise to be so young. And you have learned a life lesson that it takes many people years to learn, IF they ever learn it.  Also your positive attitude tells me that you can handle whatever comes your way in life.  You rock gal.



Thank you so much! Your kind words have put a smile on my face today.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> I just got an email from a local consignment store saying they are opening Friday.  Not that I'm necessarily going to run there right away but would you try on clothes during this pandemic?  either at a regular store selling new items or at a resale/consignment place?
> from what I can see online, clothing doesn't transmit the virus


I thought I saw a news story about Georgia stores and they would be steaming the clothes after they were tried on. Not sure if all stores would do or would kill the virus.....


----------



## southernbelle43

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought I saw a news story about Georgia stores and they would be steaming the clothes after they were tried on. Not sure if all stores would do or would kill the virus.....


That is total overkill, pardon the pun.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

southernbelle43 said:


> That is total overkill, pardon the pun.


Why?


----------



## southernbelle43

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why?


This virus is spread primarily through the airborne route which is why we wear masks.  If you had on a mask, kept your hands away from your face and washed your hands or used sanitizer as you are supposed to the risk of getting it from clothing in a store or groceries or mail is minimal and maybe non-existant.  
Having said that you need to wear gloves (and gowns for that matter) when handling clothes from someone who is seriously ill with the virus, breathing out and coughing constantly on their clothes and everything around them. The virus load would be great all the time on all surfaces.  That is why healthcare workers are so decked out in protective equipment.  But for a store to steam clean every item in a store that anyone tried on is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## arnott

For those of you who wear masks whenever you step outside the house,  are you wearing a lot less makeup now?


----------



## canto bight

arnott said:


> For those of you who wear masks whenever you step outside the house,  are you wearing a lot less makeup now?



Granted, I have only been out three times in eight weeks apart from walks, I don't wear any makeup.  I don't think I will when things reopen either as long as I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## canto bight

southernbelle43 said:


> This virus is spread primarily through the airborne route which is why we wear masks.  If you had on a mask, kept your hands away from your face and washed your hands or used sanitizer as you are supposed to the risk of getting it from clothing in a store or groceries or mail is minimal and maybe non-existant.
> Having said that you need to wear gloves (and gowns for that matter) when handling clothes from someone who is seriously ill with the virus, breathing out and coughing constantly on their clothes and everything around them. The virus load would be great all the time on all surfaces.  That is why healthcare workers are so decked out in protective equipment.  But for a store to steam clean every item in a store that anyone tried on is overkill in my opinion.



I mentioned this to a friend who owns a boutique and she said she was considering doing it as well, if only to make customers feel safer.


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> For those of you who wear masks whenever you step outside the house,  are you wearing a lot less makeup now?


LOL yup.  Took me a few min to find my lip liner the other day in preparation for virtual HH.


----------



## arnott

hermes_lemming said:


> LOL yup.  Took me a few min to find my lip liner the other day in preparation for virtual HH.



What's HH?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## m_ichele

arnott said:


> For those of you who wear masks whenever you step outside the house,  are you wearing a lot less makeup now?


I’ve only been using a little concealer for dark circles, eye liner, mascara and brow powder for the days I go to work. I don’t bother if I’m just going to the store.


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> What's HH?


Happy Hour!


----------



## sdkitty

A local consignment store here in san diego but based in AZ seems to be following AZ law.  They said the were open.  Our governor and county officials said clothing stores were only supposed to be open for curbside pickup.  I called the consignment store.  they said they were letting ten people at a time into the store to shop.  wonder how long they will get away with this.  I'm not gonna report them but I don't think anywone else is doing this


arnott said:


> For those of you who wear masks whenever you step outside the house,  are you wearing a lot less makeup now?


no makeup at home or out walking....just brows if running quickly to drugstore or something.....brows and other eye makeup for longer shopping (like costco)


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> A local consignment store here in san diego but based in AZ seems to be following AZ law.  They said the were open.  Our governor and county officials said clothing stores were only supposed to be open for curbside pickup.  I called the consignment store.  they said they were letting ten people at a time into the store to shop.  wonder how long they will get away with this.  I'm not gonna report them but I don't think anywone else is doing this
> 
> no makeup at home or out walking....just brows if running quickly to drugstore or something.....brows and other eye makeup for longer shopping (like costco)


I haven't heard of any clothing stores but I did see a restaurant that went against the rules. They didn't require their staff nor their patrons to wear masks and blatantly allowed indoor seating w/o spacing the tables apart.


----------



## southernbelle43

hermes_lemming said:


> I haven't heard of any clothing stores but I did see a restaurant that went against the rules. They didn't require their staff nor their patrons to wear masks and blatantly allowed indoor seating w/o spacing the tables apart.


The patrons are also flanting the rules.  No one made them go there. There will always be those who  believe the rules don't apply to them.  And to be fair some folks are being finacially ruined,  so in a last ditch effort to stay afloat they break the rules....like  the hair stylist in Texas. It is up to each of us to protect ourselves.


----------



## arnott

m_ichele said:


> I’ve only been using a little concealer for dark circles, eye liner, mascara and brow powder for the days I go to work. I don’t bother if I’m just going to the store.



Undereye concealer is pretty much all I use, but it rubs off onto the mask.  So I wonder if the mask is enough to camoflauge the dark circles.   If so, I'd be saving a lot of makeup!


----------



## coral8789

I have to rant: there was a protests in Melbourne today by @*!~^% people who are against the lockdown. One couple also brought their infant in a pram (what brilliant parenting - practising Darwinism on your kid from infancy - just brilliant). And the silliest thing is, the state government is actually in the process of easing lockdown restrictions  and one protester said he is protesting, cause, ya know, the man has right to visit his mum. https://www.smh.com.au/national/vic...rs-ignore-police-warning-20200510-p54rj7.html

What is wrong with these people? The lockdown is EASING! So you protest about that? And get all nice and crowded to spread Coronavirus and putting the police at risk, not to mention waste of tax payers’ money if any of you got sick and has to go to the hospital. Oh wait, maybe you won’t go to the hospital because, you know, this Coronavirus is not serious which was why you were protesting?!

[Rant over]


----------



## BigPurseSue

coral8789 said:


> I have to rant: there was a protests in Melbourne today by @*!~^% people who are against the lockdown. One couple also brought their infant in a pram (what brilliant parenting - practising Darwinism on your kid from infancy - just brilliant). And the silliest thing is, the state government is actually in the process of easing lockdown restrictions  and one protester said he is protesting, cause, ya know, the man has right to visit his mum. https://www.smh.com.au/national/vic...rs-ignore-police-warning-20200510-p54rj7.html
> 
> What is wrong with these people? The lockdown is EASING! So you protest about that? And get all nice and crowded to spread Coronavirus and putting the police at risk, not to mention waste of tax payers’ money if any of you got sick and has to go to the hospital. Oh wait, maybe you won’t go to the hospital because, you know, this Coronavirus is not serious which was why you were protesting?!
> 
> [Rant over]



There was a protest in our city against the state's stay-at-home order. The state health dept. announced this past week that 70 people from the protest have so far tested positive for coronavirus. That's 5 percent of the estimated number of protestors. And that's only the test results that have so far been received. Plus it's difficult to get tested here unless you're really, really sick. Protesters have insisted they were social distancing, but coronavirus is very contagious especially among people in large public groups.


----------



## coral8789

BigPurseSue said:


> There was a protest in our city against the state's stay-at-home order. The state health dept. announced this past week that 70 people from the protest have so far tested positive for coronavirus. That's 5 percent of the estimated number of protestors. And that's only the test results that have so far been received. Plus it's difficult to get tested here unless you're really, really sick. Protesters have insisted they were social distancing, but coronavirus is very contagious especially among people in large public groups.



thank you for sharing this and this is the saddest thing - these protesters not only have put their health at risk, but also their family, health care workers and any other groups they came in contact with. In Australia there are shock jocks whose rhetorics are aimed at putting fear into people and egging them on to demonstrate - but none so far have actually participated in any public demonstrations. 

I have every sympathy about job loss and global recession - they affect us all. But unsafe behaviours will not help the situation and, as you rightly point out, the poorest and most vulnerable will hurt the most because of the lack of accessible testing.


----------



## GhstDreamer

coral8789 said:


> thank you for sharing this and this is the saddest thing - these protesters not only have put their health at risk, but also their family, health care workers and any other groups they came in contact with. In Australia there are shock jocks whose rhetorics are aimed at putting fear into people and egging them on to demonstrate - but none so far have actually participated in any public demonstrations.
> 
> I have every sympathy about job loss and global recession - they affect us all. But unsafe behaviours will not help the situation and, as you rightly point out, the poorest and most vulnerable will hurt the most because of the lack of accessible testing.



In the state where my bf's grandma lives, the protestors were protesting carrying assault rifles. Why is there is a necessity to carry rifles to a "peaceful" protest? I just don't understand people sometimes. Also they are protesting in one of the top 4 hardest hit states..morons...


----------



## Kylacove

Well, considering New York found 66% of the new cases were people who had stayed home it no longer makes sense to lock down everyone. I have been going in to work every day(essential) and been fine. Protect the at risk people and the rest get on with their lives.


----------



## jblended

This post is a reminder to myself that the only way forward is to adapt.
Adapt to this new normal. Make it work, make it livable, make it pleasant for ourselves and those around us. And when this passes and there is another new normal, adapt to that. Because we must. Because there will be many "new normals" between where we are now with numbers still steadily rising, and the end result when somehow the majority of the world is vaccinated safely (and hopefully effectively). There will be many iterations of "normal" between here and there, and as much as that stifles me, it's okay. It is what it is.
The alternative of living in fear and demanding our "old normal" only leads to frustration. There is no going back to what we knew for the time being- attempting that will only lead to more deaths. 
There is only patience and hope. That's okay. It is what it is.
Adapt, wear masks, be kind to everyone, protect your community and front line workers by being vigilant, remember that the bad days will pass and we are all in this together. 
I'll reiterate, this post is for my own sanity and a reminder to myself because my life is being directly affected as people I know are suffering with this virus whilst I am helpless. I am not telling others how to feel, only reminding myself that adapting is my only way through this.


----------



## jblended

Kylacove said:


> Well, considering New York found 66% of the new cases were people who had stayed home it no longer makes sense to lock down everyone. I have been going in to work every day(essential) and been fine. Protect the at risk people and the rest get on with their lives.


Not to argue with you at all, and I understand you will disagree, but we don't know that these people stayed at home. Self-reporting in any study or trial is _always _misleading. We also don't know if they took proper precautions when they went out, or if they caught the virus before attempting to shelter in place and it was dormant in their systems only to flare up later.
Also, this virus is killing people who are not in the high risk group as well, so we would be playing Russian roulette with people's lives.
Most importantly (for whatever reason this seems to be forgotten by the majority) what happens when the medical teams are infected because "the rest got on with their lives" as you put it, and the virus spreads like wildfire in the second wave? Who will care for us? There is not an indefinite supply of medical professionals just waiting in the wings.


----------



## Clearblueskies

jblended said:


> This post is a reminder to myself that the only way forward is to adapt.
> Adapt to this new normal. Make it work, make it livable, make it pleasant for ourselves and those around us. And when this passes and there is another new normal, adapt to that. Because we must. Because there will be many "new normals" between where we are now with numbers still steadily rising, and the end result when somehow the majority of the world is vaccinated safely (and hopefully effectively). There will be many iterations of "normal" between here and there, and as much as that stifles me, it's okay. It is what it is.
> The alternative of living in fear and demanding our "old normal" only leads to frustration. There is no going back to what we knew for the time being- attempting that will only lead to more deaths.
> There is only patience and hope. That's okay. It is what it is.
> Adapt, wear masks, be kind to everyone, protect your community and front line workers by being vigilant, remember that the bad days will pass and we are all in this together.
> I'll reiterate, this post is for my own sanity and a reminder to myself because my life is being directly affected as people I know are suffering with this virus whilst I am helpless. I am not telling others how to feel, only reminding myself that adapting is my only way through this.


I feel the same if it helps.  People are reacting to the (massive) change in our lives in the usual way.  There’s a cycle of reactions to change - we go through stages of shock, denial, grief, anger, acceptance, adaptation etc and literally thousands of textbooks have been written on the subject.  Things will never be the same as before, even with a vaccine or a treatment we still have the memory of what’s happened, and the way we’ve been affected.  Whether that be loss of loved ones or employment or just loss of freedom.  And the things we’ve learnt from the experience will stay with us.


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> Not to argue with you at all, and I understand you will disagree, but we don't know that these people stayed at home. Self-reporting in any study or trial is _always _misleading. We also don't know if they took proper precautions when they went out, or if they caught the virus before attempting to shelter in place and it was dormant in their systems only to flare up later.
> Also, this virus is killing people who are not in the high risk group as well, so we would be playing Russian roulette with people's lives.
> Most importantly (for whatever reason this seems to be forgotten by the majority) what happens when the medical teams are infected because "the rest got on with their lives" as you put it, and the virus spreads like wildfire in the second wave? Who will care for us? There is not an indefinite supply of medical professionals just waiting in the wings.


I totally agree.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## canto bight

BigPurseSue said:


> There was a protest in our city against the state's stay-at-home order. The state health dept. announced this past week that 70 people from the protest have so far tested positive for coronavirus. That's 5 percent of the estimated number of protestors. And that's only the test results that have so far been received. Plus it's difficult to get tested here unless you're really, really sick. Protesters have insisted they were social distancing, but coronavirus is very contagious especially among people in large public groups.



I heard someone say that those protesters got what they deserved.  I don't disagree, but unfortunately they are impacting and infecting people who don't deserve it as well.


----------



## Kylacove

If you want to stay home you are free to do so for as long as you want. You just don't have the right to dictate to everyone else. The "experts " have been totally wrong from the beginning. Goalposts keep changing. And look who profits from the vaccine over cheaper therapies that are being discounted because there isn't alot of profit in them.
And there are plenty of medical professionals who are posting we are being lied to about this pandemic.


----------



## LemonDrop

Kylacove said:


> If you want to stay home you are free to do so for as long as you want. You just don't have the right to dictate to everyone else. The "experts " have been totally wrong from the beginning. Goalposts keep changing. And look who profits from the vaccine over cheaper therapies that are being discounted because there isn't alot of profit in them.
> And there are plenty of medical professionals who are posting we are being lied to about this pandemic.



hummmm... I do understand. So I ask that if you go out for something unnecessary because that's your right.  Your choice. And you catch it.  Can you stay out of the hospital? Can you stay home and just see if you survive?  Because my DH is out fighting fires right now.  Making sure small fires don't turn into ravaging wild fires.  And we had the difficult choice to make because someone has to fight the fires.  If he catches Covid or his team catches it protecting people, I'd like him to be able to get care in a hospital. We have talked him about him staying off work, so those of you who want to go out because it's your right can. But again someone has to protect people from fires.. So can you take on the responsibility that if you go out, and you get sick, can you just deal with it on your own instead of making it worse for the rest of us? It's your right to go out but can you stay out of the hospital if you get sick? So beds will be free for first responders and such.


----------



## Kylacove

Since I have to go out anyway being in the medical field and 99.8% of people contracting Covid19 survive. I think my odds are pretty good. By your logic as 1.25 million die in car crashes every year no one should be driving until we all have self driving cars.


----------



## lulu212121

Kylacove said:


> Well, considering New York found 66% of the new cases were people who had stayed home it no longer makes sense to lock down everyone. I have been going in to work every day(essential) and been fine. Protect the at risk people and the rest get on with their lives.


I am too and I agree!


----------



## 2cello

What cheaper therapies are those?



Kylacove said:


> If you want to stay home you are free to do so for as long as you want. You just don't have the right to dictate to everyone else. The "experts " have been totally wrong from the beginning. Goalposts keep changing. And look who profits from the vaccine over cheaper therapies that are being discounted because there isn't alot of profit in them.
> And there are plenty of medical professionals who are posting we are being lied to about this pandemic.


----------



## coral8789

Kylacove said:


> Since I have to go out anyway being in the medical field and 99.8% of people contracting Covid19 survive. I think my odds are pretty good. By your logic as 1.25 million die in car crashes every year no one should be driving until we all have self driving cars.



It’s not just about you. What if you infect someone with health complications or lack the means to access or afford medical care? Can you live with that knowledge?


----------



## southernbelle43

It may be time to close ths thread.


----------



## Kylacove

2cello said:


> What cheaper therapies are those?


A medical director of a nursing home gave his residents hydroxychloroquin, zpak,and zinc and had zero deaths. Thousands of people have been successfully treated around the world. It's just off patent so people can't make big bucks from it.


----------



## coral8789

southernbelle43 said:


> It may be time to close ths thread.


Unfortunately that would suit the narrative of those who thinks COVID-19 is a conspiracy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Why is the world round? Some people follow the rules, others don't. And unfortunately its the willfullness of the rulebreakers that will ultimately be our downfall.


Yes! These rulebreakers are the bottleneck of our society/mankind! They slow progress and healing!


----------



## Kylacove

They don't test here unless you have symptoms. I do wash hands frequently and avoid large gatherings, but don't live in fear.
You have to ask yourself why it is OK to pack into Walmart and Home Depot with hundreds of people but a small mom and pop has to be closed.  A cosmetologist has to be trained in sterilization techniques and sees clients one on one and most remain closed. We are being manipulated, people.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kylacove said:


> A medical director of a nursing home gave his residents hydroxychloroquin, zpak,and zinc and had zero deaths. Thousands of people have been successfully treated around the world. It's just off patent so people can't make big bucks from it.


Curious again. 
May I ask what the name of the medical director/nursing home is?
I would like to know if it were a retroactive observational study or a randomized controlled trial.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kylacove said:


> If you want to stay home you are free to do so for as long as you want. You just don't have the right to dictate to everyone else. The "experts " have been totally wrong from the beginning.


Hi,
Could you let us know where you got this source? My  enquiring mind would like to know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kylacove said:


> They don't test here unless you have symptoms. I do wash hands frequently and avoid large gatherings, but don't live in fear.
> You have to ask yourself why it is OK to pack into Walmart and Home Depot with hundreds of people but a small mom and pop has to be closed.  A cosmetologist has to be trained in sterilization techniques and sees clients one on one and most remain closed. We are being manipulated, people.


I understand your frustration! I have been cutting my own hair and my kiddos' hair. It's not the prettiest picture.
But would you agree that some people just do not follow rules?
I think the rules are trying to protect the innocent people from contracting COVID-19 from people who simply do not care, or think that this is all a hoax. But how are people who simply do no want to get sick or die to know who has COVID-19  or not?
Without rules, who gets to determine?
Should everyone just live like the wild wild west again?
I'm  ALL for freedom too my friend, but not at the expense of someone's death.  It would make me vomit if I unknowingly infected someone and that person died.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Kylacove said:


> You have to ask yourself why it is OK to pack into Walmart and Home Depot with hundreds of people but a small mom and pop has to be closed.


I’ve been complaining about the situation at grocery stores and places like Walmart since this began. Some fools are basically using trips to essential businesses as an excuse to get out of the house, and they’re bringing the whole family with them. I even see them talking in the aisles when they run into someone they know. That pretty much defeats the purpose of social distancing and limiting people’s movements to essential businesses.


----------



## 2cello

The stores around here have a max limit, they count you when you go in and you have to wait until someone leaves if they are at the max.  Walmart does this too.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Our Outlet Mall opens tomorrow - it’s considered “outdoors” but you still have to go inside stores and the food court. I’m curious to see how many people show up. Maybe they think the virus blows away in the wind each time you leave a store? The other malls have staggered openings over the next few weeks.


----------



## Mimmy

I have been lurking on this thread for awhile. I have at times almost felt overwhelmed by how much my daily life has changed from this virus. I am a physician assistant in a busy private pediatric office. We are not currently busy as parents are hesitant to bring their children into a medical facility due to the current situation. I totally get that. Not everything can be done via telemedicine though. It is possible for me to contract COVID-19 from the patients that I see but not that likely. We have and wear PPE when seeing patients but not PPE adequate to protect against COVID-19. Patients are no longer waiting in our waiting room but are but directly put in an exam room. The exam room is thoroughly cleaned after each patient.

We are screening our patients and if they meet criteria they are directed to a facility that is better equipped to handle COVID-19. We have not yet had any of our pediatric patients test positive for this virus and for this I am grateful. 

Although I am not seeing patients that are presumed to have COVID-19 I have no way of knowing if they or their parents are asymptomatic carriers or if the mild symptoms they have are actually symptoms of COVID-19. I take off my clothing and immediately wash it as soon as I come home. I also immediately take a shower.

Full disclosure, I feel that vaccines are overall very safe and recommend them to the parents of my patients. That being said, we are one of the few practices in our area that accept ‘non vaccinators’. This is a hot topic and the reason I bring it up is because previously I would have been hesitant to take a new vaccine. I still would not take a vaccine that I felt had not been adequately tested but I would be now be willing to take a new vaccine as I think that this is one way my life could return to a more normal state. 

I am limiting my essential shopping trips and taking precautions when I take these trips.

I am taking this situation very seriously. Yes, we need to determine how we can safely continue with our daily lives and try to resume a ‘new normal’.

I try my best to respect the opinions/beliefs of others. This is not exaggerated, it is not a hoax.


----------



## Kylacove

Sunshine mama said:


> I understand your frustration! I have been cutting my own hair and my kiddos' hair. It's not the prettiest picture.
> But would you agree that some people just do not follow rules?
> I think the rules are trying to protect the innocent people from contracting COVID-19 from people who simply do not care, or think that this is all a hoax. But how are people who simply do no want to get sick or die to know who has COVID-19  or not?
> Without rules, who gets to determine?
> Should everyone just live like the wild wild west again?
> I'm  ALL for freedom too my friend, but not at the expense of someone's death.  It would make me vomit if I unknowingly infected someone and that person died.


On the flip side, are you OK with people losing their homes and not being able to feed their families because our government leaders deem them non-essential? Even if they could take steps to work relatively safely? That is happening now. You going to tell them they should die so you can feel safer in the comfort of your home?


----------



## Kylacove

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi,
> Could you let us know where you got this source? My  enquiring mind would like to know.


Look up The Resort at Texas City. It was on our news.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kylacove said:


> On the flip side, are you OK with people losing their homes and not being able to feed their families because our government leaders deem them non-essential? Even if they could take steps to work relatively safely? That is happening now. You going to tell them they should die so you can feel safer in the comfort of your home?


I hear you and agree! You're preaching to the choir. I'm  all for surviving, whether livelihood or life! Prefer BOTH!!!
I am just worried about how to differentiate between the  rule breaking asymptomatic COVID carriers vs people who are careful and observe safety measures.
So how to do this the civilized way


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kylacove said:


> Look up The Resort at Texas City. It was on our news.


Thank you.


----------



## Kylacove

First, stop panicking because most media is encouraging us to. If a business can open safely for the majority , let them open. People need to be able to have important medical procedures again. People are dying because of lack of treatment for anything but COVID. No one is forcing anyone else to go in. Stay at home for the next year if you feel like it. You just don't  have the right to dictate to everyone else.  Life is never 100% without risk. As someone said, we are in the same storm but not in the same boat. I take precautions but as I've been exposed to most contagious diseases for the last 40 yrs and haven't taken them home to my family yet, I think I can weigh the risks. We can't wait for a vaccine that may or may not come. I don't want to be the guinea pig for a slapped together vaccine anyway, especially one that Bill Gates, Fauci, and China have a stake in. Herd immunity really seems are best defense as the mortality rate for healthy people is pretty low. Even the CDC is downgrading numbers. Herd immunity shields high risk people too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

coral8789 said:


> Unfortunately that would suit the narrative of those who thinks COVID-19 is a conspiracy.


Seriously.  Poor thread.


----------



## Chanbal

Kylacove said:


> Well, considering New York found 66% of the new cases were people who had stayed home it no longer makes sense to lock down everyone. I have been going in to work every day(essential) and been fine. Protect the at risk people and the rest get on with their lives.


It's not surprising that 66% of the new cases came from people who had stayed at home, since the large majority of people in NY have been under shelter in place orders. 

Without the shelter in place restrictions, the total number of infected people would have likely been several fold higher than the current numbers.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> It's not surprising that 66% of the new cases came from people who had stayed at home, since the large majority of people in NY have been under shelter in place orders.
> 
> Without the shelter in place restrictions, the total number of infected people would have likely been several fold higher than the current numbers.


I think those statistics imply that the people who got it while staying home weren't careful enough. It isn't like it flew into their house while they were safely ensconced inside. When they went out or got deliveries, they didn't take enough precautions.  It tells the rest of us that we need to be even more careful.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> I think those statistics imply that the people who got it while staying home weren't careful enough. It isn't like it flew into their house while they were safely ensconced inside. When they went out or got deliveries, they didn't take enough precautions.  It tells the rest of us that we need to be even more careful.


People are never 100% isolated. This is a highly contagious virus, and I don't even want to think about what the numbers would be without the shelter in place orders.

Until we have a therapy, vaccine, or the virus mutates to a less contagious form, we must follow all the recommended safety measures...

People should read about the Spanish flu to understand the potential impacts of pandemics.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> People are never 100% isolated. This is a highly contagious virus, and I don't even want to think about what the numbers would be without the shelter in place orders.
> 
> Until we have a therapy, vaccine, or the virus mutates to a less contagious form, we must follow all the recommended safety measures...
> 
> People should read about the Spanish flu to understand the potential impacts of pandemics.


big clap


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> big clap


 
I came across this COVID-19 Vaccine & Therapeutics Tracker that might be interesting: 
https://biorender.com/covid-vaccine...tm_medium=email_action&utm_source=customer.io


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

Kylacove said:


> Herd immunity really seems are best defense as the mortality rate for healthy people is pretty low. Even the CDC is downgrading numbers. Herd immunity shields high risk people too.



The CDC is not downgrading any numbers. 

There are problems with hoping for herd immunity. It's not at all clear that people who've recovered from coronavirus are not susceptible to contracting it again. And it's not known how long antibodies give one protection from contracting it again. There are increasing numbers of cases in which patients have contracted it a second time months after recovering. It could be that coronavirus is like many flu viruses that one can contract multiple times because the antibodies your body develops against it do not last long. 

And then there's the fact that millions of people will die before any kind of herd immunity even in major population areas is reached.


----------



## canto bight

I feel bad for the poor employees who don't feel comfortable going back to work.  It's either go to work or be terminated.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kylacove said:


> *I don't want to be the guinea pig for a slapped together vaccine anyway, especially one that Bill Gates, Fauci, and China have a stake in. Herd immunity really seems are best defense as the mortality rate for healthy people is pretty low. Even the CDC is downgrading numbers. Herd immunity shields high risk people too.*



This sounds a lot like what I have been watching and reading on certain platforms. I try to watch and read news from all sources even the ones that have little substance. The problem with promoting conspiracy theories besides the fact that they are rarely if at all helpful, they are detrimental to the society at large. They tend to encourage and fan the flames of fear, racism, xenophobia and ignorance. The end result almost always end in violence.

Herd immunity without a vaccine (and/or changes to the way we live) rarely works without devastating consequences. People keep saying herd immunity will save the day without acknowledging or recognizing the crippling effects on struggling healthcare systems worldwide and yes that definitely include the US and not just developing countries. In order for herd immunity to be really effective, we need a vaccine (for example you look at Polio or Rubella which mostly wiped out in North America due to vaccines but certain countries without widespread vaccinations have Polio and Rubella outbreaks so herd immunity never took hold naturally).


----------



## Corneto

Kylacove said:


> First, stop panicking because most media is encouraging us to. If a business can open safely for the majority , let them open. People need to be able to have important medical procedures again. People are dying because of lack of treatment for anything but COVID. No one is forcing anyone else to go in. Stay at home for the next year if you feel like it. You just don't  have the right to dictate to everyone else.  Life is never 100% without risk. As someone said, we are in the same storm but not in the same boat. I take precautions but as I've been exposed to most contagious diseases for the last 40 yrs and haven't taken them home to my family yet, I think I can weigh the risks. We can't wait for a vaccine that may or may not come. I don't want to be the guinea pig for a slapped together vaccine anyway, especially one that Bill Gates, Fauci, and China have a stake in. Herd immunity really seems are best defense as the mortality rate for healthy people is pretty low. Even the CDC is downgrading numbers. Herd immunity shields high risk people too.



Thank baby Jesus for the ignore button.


----------



## jblended

Kylacove said:


> Since I have to go out anyway being in the medical field and 99.8% of people contracting Covid19 survive. I think my odds are pretty good. By your logic as 1.25 million die in car crashes every year no one should be driving until we all have self driving cars.





Kylacove said:


> First, stop panicking because most media is encouraging us to. If a business can open safely for the majority , let them open. People need to be able to have important medical procedures again. People are dying because of lack of treatment for anything but COVID. No one is forcing anyone else to go in. Stay at home for the next year if you feel like it. You just don't  have the right to dictate to everyone else.  Life is never 100% without risk. As someone said, we are in the same storm but not in the same boat. I take precautions but as I've been exposed to most contagious diseases for the last 40 yrs and haven't taken them home to my family yet, I think I can weigh the risks. We can't wait for a vaccine that may or may not come. I don't want to be the guinea pig for a slapped together vaccine anyway, especially one that Bill Gates, Fauci, and China have a stake in. Herd immunity really seems are best defense as the mortality rate for healthy people is pretty low. Even the CDC is downgrading numbers. Herd immunity shields high risk people too.



You are posting from a place of privilege and that is not wise given that, as you say, we're not all in the same boat. Your point of view is basically "I'm fine, I have no symptoms, I'm working, I think it's all exaggerated".
Good for you and I hope you remain safe and sound. Sincerely.

But that's not applicable to the rest of humanity, is it? Even those not in high risk groups are dying, or at the very least, suffering. Why is just surviving this enough (who cares about the suffering whilst ill, who cares about the chronic residual effects, eh?) when it can be avoided entirely?

And, as a person whose entire family and majority of friends is on the front lines supporting and saving those infected, I must say that your argument that taking precautions has kept you safe so this isn't as contagious as it being made out to be is, well, flippant and frankly insulting. Because I personally know doctors, nurses, x-ray technicians and hospital cleaning staff who are all infected, and I can assure you they were using PPE and taking every necessary precaution. So, just because you're been lucky, it doesn't make you proof positive of your privileged perspective.

Hospitals are overflowing with positive cases. Field hospitals are overflowing and new ones are being set up at warp speed because of the speed at which this virus is spreading and crippling people. Do not tell me this is media hysteria-  I do not watch the news, I get straight facts from people I know who are working in those field hospitals all over the world. Your experience is not reflective of the wider truth, though I will reiterate, I'm relieved you are not facing this stark reality in your work and personal life.

Furthermore, you may be a silent carrier. I worry for the risk you are willing to put on those you are exposed to in the medical field in which you work. Whether your position is administrative or surgical, you are dealing with vulnerable patients when you are in medicine, so you could infect many who may not be strong enough to beat it.
Given that you admit you have not been tested, does it not worry you at all how many you may directly affect inadvertently?

Life is not without risk, but everyday risks are not highly contagious in the way this virus is. As I said before, someone who slips in the shower and dies does not then result in 30 other people slipping in the shower and dying. How are you even drawing a parallel here?

To your point about people panicking and living in fear, don't assume people are fearful just because they're urging a slow and steady return to life. Those people being cautious are not necessarily deathly afraid. I believe they are just being responsible and carefully adapting to this situation, rather than charging ahead carelessly because that is more convenient.

But, hey, we're not going to see eye-to-eye on this. You clearly seem to think that your outlook is applicable to the rest of the world. No amount of reasoning will convince you because, well, privilege. You are fine, so you must be right.
Similarly, I'm not budging because my perspective and experience shows me the very opposite facts of what you are saying. So, let's agree to disagree. At least I can go to sleep at night not wondering how I may have contributed to a catastrophe because I put my selfish desire to "live normally" above the greater good.
And before you come at me with people's livelihoods. I'm unemployed now and will be for some time because of this. I will tolerate that level of suffering and hunger above human beings being unable to inhale: you know that very basic act that we all take for granted. Yeah. I'll make sure I don't literally rob someone of their ability to breathe before I think about how hard life without an income will be, as money will always be earned but health, once lost, is irreplaceable. Shame that you're in the medical field but do not value that basic truth.


----------



## limom

Medical professional?
I have said it before I know 7 persons who got infected by the virus here on LI, NY area.
So I know for sure this is no hoax. My BIL is participating in a yearlong study to see if and how long the antibodies work.
He has asthma and had a really, really tough time for a week...
Fortunately for him, he was sent home with an oxygen monitor and never had to be hospitalized.
He has an MPH, btw.


----------



## Lilybarb

Corneto said:


> Thank baby Jesus for the ignore button.


This is the way Jesus' name is first brought up on this thread. Nice .


----------



## holiday123

jblended said:


> You are posting from a place of privilege and that is not wise given that, as you say, we're not all in the same boat. Your point of view is basically "I'm fine, I have no symptoms, I'm working, I think it's all exaggerated".
> Good for you and I hope you remain safe and sound. Sincerely.
> 
> But that's not applicable to the rest of humanity, is it? Even those not in high risk groups are dying, or at the very least, suffering. Why is just surviving this enough (who cares about the suffering whilst ill, who cares about the chronic residual effects, eh?) when it can be avoided entirely?
> 
> And, as a person whose entire family and majority of friends is on the front lines supporting and saving those infected, I must say that your argument that taking precautions has kept you safe so this isn't as contagious as it being made out to be is, well, flippant and frankly insulting. Because I personally know doctors, nurses, x-ray technicians and hospital cleaning staff who are all infected, and I can assure you they were using PPE and taking every necessary precaution. So, just because you're been lucky, it doesn't make you proof positive of your privileged perspective.
> 
> Hospitals are overflowing with positive cases. Field hospitals are overflowing and new ones are being set up at warp speed because of the speed at which this virus is spreading and crippling people. Do not tell me this is media hysteria-  I do not watch the news, I get straight facts from people I know who are working in those field hospitals all over the world. Your experience is not reflective of the wider truth, though I will reiterate, I'm relieved you are not facing this stark reality in your work and personal life.
> 
> Furthermore, you may be a silent carrier. I worry for the risk you are willing to put on those you are exposed to in the medical field in which you work. Whether your position is administrative or surgical, you are dealing with vulnerable patients when you are in medicine, so you could infect many who may not be strong enough to beat it.
> Given that you admit you have not been tested, does it not worry you at all how many you may directly affect inadvertently?
> 
> Life is not without risk, but everyday risks are not highly contagious in the way this virus is. As I said before, someone who slips in the shower and dies does not then result in 30 other people slipping in the shower and dying. How are you even drawing a parallel here?
> 
> To your point about people panicking and living in fear, don't assume people are fearful just because they're urging a slow and steady return to life. Those people being cautious are not necessarily deathly afraid. I believe they are just being responsible and carefully adapting to this situation, rather than charging ahead carelessly because that is more convenient.
> 
> But, hey, we're not going to see eye-to-eye on this. You clearly seem to think that your outlook is applicable to the rest of the world. No amount of reasoning will convince you because, well, privilege. You are fine, so you must be right.
> Similarly, I'm not budging because my perspective and experience shows me the very opposite facts of what you are saying. So, let's agree to disagree. At least I can go to sleep at night not wondering how I may have contributed to a catastrophe because I put my selfish desire to "live normally" above the greater good.
> And before you come at me with people's livelihoods. I'm unemployed now and will be for some time because of this. I will tolerate that level of suffering and hunger above human beings being unable to inhale: you know that very basic act that we all take for granted. Yeah. I'll make sure I don't literally rob someone of their ability to breathe before I think about how hard life without an income will be, as money will always be earned but health, once lost, is irreplaceable. Shame that you're in the medical field but do not value that basic truth.


What hospitals are currently overflowing out of curiosity? All over the country hospitals are furloughing people or cutting hours. The USS comfort was sent away because the governor said they didn't need it. There are plenty of qualified health professionals sitting around twiddling our thumbs because we have nothing to do. 
I try to refrain from commenting on these threads because people are entitled to feel how they feel, but wow this thread is full of hyperbole.


----------



## jblended

holiday123 said:


> What hospitals are currently overflowing out of curiosity? All over the country hospitals are furloughing people or cutting hours. The USS comfort was sent away because the governor said they didn't need it. There are plenty of qualified health professionals sitting around twiddling our thumbs because we have nothing to do.
> I try to refrain from commenting on these threads because people are entitled to feel how they feel, but wow this thread is full of hyperbole.


Sorry you feel that way. I hope that everyone's covid numbers drop to the point where we can safely twiddle our thumbs. I hope we can get to the point where everyone who needs medical care of any kind can find a hospital bed. Fingers crossed that is right around the corner for many countries.

To answer the question, I had heard this from doctors I know in both Brazil and Spain. They are working in ICUs to treat covid patients exclusively. I explicitly said that I had this news from people in various countries who are working in those facilities to treat covid patients, so not sure how I gave the impression I was referring to the US.

It is absolutely a personal account of information and not an official statistic, and it is certainly not applicable to every hospital in every country, but exaggerated and hyperbolic it is not. It is an accurate depiction of what these people are dealing with in their hospitals. I can see this happening in any country at any time if people are rushing back to normalcy because they believe it is all hype.
As I said, my view is that being cautious and vigilant at this time is the wise thing to do because what _I am seeing in my world_ indicates as much.

You're not alone in disagreeing with me and I'm not trying to change anyone's mind. I am posting my feelings and experiences, and my personal belief that I'd rather the world errs on the side of caution when re-opening because healthcare systems may not cope with a second wave, just as many healthcare systems have not been able to cope with the first one.


----------



## foosy

holiday123 said:


> What hospitals are currently overflowing out of curiosity? All over the country hospitals are furloughing people or cutting hours. The USS comfort was sent away because the governor said they didn't need it. There are plenty of qualified health professionals sitting around twiddling our thumbs because we have nothing to do.
> I try to refrain from commenting on these threads because people are entitled to feel how they feel, but wow this thread is full of hyperbole.


Not ALL hospitals are overflowing, that's true - but the situation is far from being a "good one".
As a matter of fact, if hospitals are not full it is because a lot of people are worried that they will catch Covid-19 at the hospital. Many others with Covid-19 Symptoms are delaying going to the hospitals, hoping the symptoms will go away and praying they have something else. Statistics show that when people already get to hospitals, their situation is dire, and from all those that need to go on ventilators, 80% do not survive.
We the people are not privileged as those in the White House to get 3 tests a day to make sure that we are OK, and if we are not to get treated immediately upon detection ,which was shown to significantly reduce risk of complications and death. And no, I am not complaining that I can't get 3 tests per day and not even 1 per month, but don't sit there at the top of the Olympus, and try to tell me that the situation is dandy, that everyone can get back to normal, that there is no need for testing nor for social distancing.

The problem is that there will always be people that did not take any precautions, that didn't care and didn't develop symptoms, and they will use their experience to try to impose it as the norm. *
There is no norm.*
This virus impacts people differently.
Plenty of research showing that it is not only attacking the lungs, but also the nervous system, the heart muscle, the kidneys, and more. Revealing the facts is not panicking. We all (should) have a moral responsibility and a social responsibility.


----------



## foosy

Kylacove said:


> On the flip side, are you OK with people losing their homes and not being able to feed their families because our government leaders deem them non-essential? Even if they could take steps to work relatively safely? That is happening now. You going to tell them they should die so you can feel safer in the comfort of your home?


I must say that you have a strange way of getting to conclusions.
Nobody is OK with people losing their homes or being unable to provide for themselves.
You don't make two wrongs to get things right.
Government can and should help support all the people, or at least those that are the most in need.
Yes, the situation is far from ideal, and we all are suffering consequences, but that is the situation as that's what we have to do.

You're also making it sound like "people are not essential". That is a very negative and denigrating view. 
It is not the people that are not essential. It is their line of work that is not essential for supporting emergency operations during a pandemic.


----------



## Chagall

canto bight said:


> I feel bad for the poor employees who don't feel comfortable going back to work.  It's either go to work or be terminated.


Yes it is such a difficult decision. If you refuse to return because you don’t feel safe, then that is considered a resignation! If you live with someone who is at high risk because of any number of reasons, you are putting them in danger also. I understand how employers are in a desperate situation to keep their companies in operation, but they may be sacrificing people. Opening up, doing the best they can and crossing their fingers. Our poor planet, who ever thought it would come to this.


----------



## luckylove

Hi all! I have a question for you... How would you feel about getting curbside at a restaurant where no one on staff is wearing a mask? No chefs or kitchen workers wearing masks, no food runners wearing masks.... ? I am curious to know how you would feel about this.


----------



## LemonDrop

luckylove said:


> Hi all! I have a question for you... How would you feel about getting curbside at a restaurant where no one on staff is wearing a mask? No chefs or kitchen workers wearing masks, no food runners wearing masks.... ? I am curious to know how you would feel about this.



Since you asked about “feel” I will say I wouldn’t feel good.  I am already cautious about packages entering the home. For food we have immediately removed the food onto our own plates. We washed our hands thoroughly and sanitized the counter where the containers sat.

Seeing the employees not wearing masks would cause me to feel 2 things. 1) Red flag concern. I would think if they are this lax about their personal safety they aren’t concerned about mine. Who might be working there ill? Management obviously doesn’t care so most likely is not encouraging them to stay home if sick. 2) These thoughts would cause me stress.  I don’t need anymore stress. Stress causes a weakened immune system. I don’t need or want to give my money to a business that isn’t going out of their way to meet the needs of customers. And a big need right now is trust.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Update:* Stage 1 - Starts in my Country at Midnight tonight, it's Tuesday morning here. So whats reopening as from Wednesday morning (tomorrow, my Aussie time). 

*Stage 1:*

5 People allowed at your home
Gatherings of 10 people outside
Restaurants & Cafes (take away only)
Shopping (Retail therapy! Problem is, hardly anything is going to be open!!!)
Playgrounds
Local travel (so you'll be allowed to just go for drives)
Golf Course (no more then 10 people at one time)
Fishing, hiking, water sports
Children in kindergarten are allowed back to School & Years 11 & 12

*Stage 2:* Which will not be until JUNE next month!!!!

Hairdresser salons
Beauticians
Nail salons
Being able to sit down at Restaurants & Cafes (with social distancing still in place)
No mention of anything else yet

All I can do is pray & hope that I will start to receive phone calls and/or letters with appointment times so I can start treatment. There was NO news/updates for what I desperately need treatment wise.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Update:* Stage 1 - Starts in my Country at Midnight tonight, it's Tuesday morning here. So whats reopening as from Wednesday morning (tomorrow, my Aussie time).
> 
> *Stage 1:*
> 
> 5 People allowed at your home
> Gatherings of 10 people outside
> Restaurants & Cafes (take away only)
> Shopping (Retail therapy! Problem is, hardly anything is going to be open!!!)
> Playgrounds
> Local travel (so you'll be allowed to just go for drives)
> Golf Course (no more then 10 people at one time)
> Fishing, hiking, water sports
> Children in kindergarten are allowed back to School & Years 11 & 12
> 
> *Stage 2:* Which will not be until JUNE next month!!!!
> 
> Hairdresser salons
> Beauticians
> Nail salons
> Being able to sit down at Restaurants & Cafes (with social distancing still in place)
> No mention of anything else yet
> 
> All I can do is pray & hope that I will start to receive phone calls and/or letters with appointment times so I can start treatment. There was NO news/updates for what I desperately need treatment wise.



I have tentative 2 appointments for June. Both were scheduled for April and became tentative for May and now June. I know there is most likely only a short window of when I can get in before things start getting crazy again in the Fall. So I am really trying to stay on their schedules.  I don't know if I will go the dentist this year.  I think I would have a panic attack stuck in the chair with someone that close to my face. I feel my heart rate and breathing increase just thinking about it.


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> Since you asked about “feel” I will say I wouldn’t feel good.  I am already cautious about packages entering the home. For food we have immediately removed the food onto our own plates. We washed our hands thoroughly and sanitized the counter where the containers sat.
> 
> Seeing the employees not wearing masks would cause me to feel 2 things. 1) Red flag concern. I would think if they are this lax about their personal safety they aren’t concerned about mine. Who might be working there ill? Management obviously doesn’t care so most likely is not encouraging them to stay home if sick. 2) These thoughts would cause me stress.  I don’t need anymore stress. Stress causes a weakened immune system. I don’t need or want to give my money to a business that isn’t going out of their way to meet the needs of customers. And a big need right now is trust.



Yes! I feel the same, but really wanted to know if a large majority of people felt similarly. I asked this question because I was absolutely shocked and dumbfounded to find that a local restaurant, part of a national group of chain restaurants, is cooking and serving food to customers WITHOUT wearing masks!! During this pandemic, we ordered curbside a couple of times and the workers were fully gloved and masked just days ago. Fast forward 24 hours, they have made a decision that these masks are no longer required for health and safety of workers or patrons!! Nothing has changed as how the virus is spread nor have the CDC guidelines changed regarding best and safest practices. I urge everyone to inquire first about safety protocols before getting curbside or going out to restaurants if your area is beginning to open. Only then can you make an informed decision that matches with your own comfort level and risk tolerance. Sorry,  but any business that can't be bothered to protect employees or patrons does not earn my trust or business!


----------



## whateve

luckylove said:


> Yes! I feel the same, but really wanted to know if a large majority of people felt similarly. I asked this question because I was absolutely shocked and dumbfounded to find that a local restaurant, part of a national group of chain restaurants, is cooking and serving food to customers WITHOUT wearing masks!! During this pandemic, we ordered curbside a couple of times and the workers were fully gloved and masked just days ago. Fast forward 24 hours, they have made a decision that these masks are no longer required for health and safety of workers or patrons!! Nothing has changed as how the virus is spread nor have the CDC guidelines changed regarding best and safest practices. I urge everyone to inquire first about safety protocols before getting curbside or going out to restaurants if your area is beginning to open. Only then can you make an informed decision that matches with your own comfort level and risk tolerance. Sorry,  but any business that can't be bothered to protect employees or patrons does not earn my trust or business!


I agree.


----------



## GhstDreamer

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Update:* Stage 1 - Starts in my Country at Midnight tonight, it's Tuesday morning here. So whats reopening as from Wednesday morning (tomorrow, my Aussie time).
> 
> *Stage 1:*
> 
> 5 People allowed at your home
> Gatherings of 10 people outside
> Restaurants & Cafes (take away only)
> Shopping (Retail therapy! Problem is, hardly anything is going to be open!!!)
> Playgrounds
> Local travel (so you'll be allowed to just go for drives)
> Golf Course (no more then 10 people at one time)
> Fishing, hiking, water sports
> Children in kindergarten are allowed back to School & Years 11 & 12
> 
> *Stage 2:* Which will not be until JUNE next month!!!!
> 
> Hairdresser salons
> Beauticians
> Nail salons
> Being able to sit down at Restaurants & Cafes (with social distancing still in place)
> No mention of anything else yet
> 
> All I can do is pray & hope that I will start to receive phone calls and/or letters with appointment times so I can start treatment. There was NO news/updates for what I desperately need treatment wise.



I can't believe they allow kindergarten kids to go back first. That's a disease disaster waiting to happen. This is coming from someone who worked with kindergarten kids and specialized in early years education. Why not just older students first? The only reason for that decision must be because older elementary children can stay home by themselves and younger ones can't.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

GhstDreamer said:


> I can't believe they allow kindergarten kids to go back first. That's a disease disaster waiting to happen. This is coming from someone who worked with kindergarten kids and specialized in early years education. Why not just older students first? The only reason for that decision must be because older elementary children can stay home by themselves and younger ones can't.



Well apparently, they don't want Kindergarten children repeating that year again, same as years 11 & 12!!! My State leader is an idiot!! 

We've had protesters happening around our state due to this lockdown. Out State leader could have easily just reopened Stage 1 last Friday, instead he made us all miss out on Mothers day, which was Sunday.


----------



## foosy

Chagall said:


> Yes it is such a difficult decision. If you refuse to return because you don’t feel safe, then that is considered a resignation! If you live with someone who is at high risk because of any number of reasons, you are putting them in danger also. I understand how employers are in a desperate situation to keep their companies in operation, but they may be sacrificing people. Opening up, doing the best they can and crossing their fingers. Our poor planet, who ever thought it would come to this.


Companies are mostly always driven by revenues.
The employee is the last in the list of concerns a CEO has.


GhstDreamer said:


> I can't believe they allow kindergarten kids to go back first. That's a disease disaster waiting to happen. This is coming from someone who worked with kindergarten kids and specialized in early years education. Why not just older students first? The only reason for that decision must be because older elementary children can stay home by themselves and younger ones can't.



You are right. the reason is to boost the economy by allowing parents to go back to work which can’t happen if the young ones need to stay home.


----------



## foosy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Update:* Stage 1 - Starts in my Country at Midnight tonight, it's Tuesday morning here. So whats reopening as from Wednesday morning (tomorrow, my Aussie time).
> 
> *Stage 1:*
> 
> 5 People allowed at your home
> Gatherings of 10 people outside
> Restaurants & Cafes (take away only)
> Shopping (Retail therapy! Problem is, hardly anything is going to be open!!!)
> Playgrounds
> Local travel (so you'll be allowed to just go for drives)
> Golf Course (no more then 10 people at one time)
> Fishing, hiking, water sports
> Children in kindergarten are allowed back to School & Years 11 & 12
> 
> *Stage 2:* Which will not be until JUNE next month!!!!
> 
> Hairdresser salons
> Beauticians
> Nail salons
> Being able to sit down at Restaurants & Cafes (with social distancing still in place)
> No mention of anything else yet
> 
> All I can do is pray & hope that I will start to receive phone calls and/or letters with appointment times so I can start treatment. There was NO news/updates for what I desperately need treatment wise.



just a quick interjection:
All these stages do is only reduce the likelihood of getting infected- because you will come into contact with less people. It does nothing to reduce your risk of getting sick if  you contract it.  It may sound logical to you, but unfortunately I see many people that think that if they let you go out - then it means the danger is gone. it is not.


----------



## holiday123

foosy said:


> Not ALL hospitals are overflowing, that's true - but the situation is far from being a "good one".
> As a matter of fact, if hospitals are not full it is because a lot of people are worried that they will catch Covid-19 at the hospital. Many others with Covid-19 Symptoms are delaying going to the hospitals, hoping the symptoms will go away and praying they have something else. Statistics show that when people already get to hospitals, their situation is dire, and from all those that need to go on ventilators, 80% do not survive.
> We the people are not privileged as those in the White House to get 3 tests a day to make sure that we are OK, and if we are not to get treated immediately upon detection ,which was shown to significantly reduce risk of complications and death. And no, I am not complaining that I can't get 3 tests per day and not even 1 per month, but don't sit there at the top of the Olympus, and try to tell me *that the situation is dandy, that everyone can get back to normal, that there is no need for testing nor for social distancing.*
> 
> The problem is that there will always be people that did not take any precautions, that didn't care and didn't develop symptoms, and they will use their experience to try to impose it as the norm.
> *There is no norm.*
> This virus impacts people differently.
> Plenty of research showing that it is not only attacking the lungs, but also the nervous system, the heart muscle, the kidneys, and more. Revealing the facts is not panicking. We all (should) have a moral responsibility and a social responsibility.



Thank you for proving my point. I asked which hospitals were overflowing because many are furloughing employees and that turned into me saying that: the situation is dandy, that everyone can get back to normal, that there is no need for testing nor for social distancing... Ok cool. Nope no overreaction there...


----------



## holiday123

luckylove said:


> Hi all! I have a question for you... How would you feel about getting curbside at a restaurant where no one on staff is wearing a mask? No chefs or kitchen workers wearing masks, no food runners wearing masks.... ? I am curious to know how you would feel about this.


It depends on what they did before they brought me my food. Did they touch their mask? Did they wash their hands after touching their mask? How long have they been wearing this same mask? Is it a disposable that has been worn once and discarded or is it being worn for multiple shifts? Is it visibly soiled? Is it a cloth mask that gets washed nightly?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I found out today Palm Beach County is going to do some sort of “hybrid” education for the upcoming school year. They’re worried about buses, crowded classrooms, hallways and the cafeteria! There’s no way you can truly social distance with K students. They said distance learning is not going away. I think they don’t want lawsuits especially since many young kids (whom they thought were resilient)  in NYC are getting sick after Coronavirus with a Kawasaki like syndrome. Some have died from it so our Superintendent is playing it safe. I totally agree. The little ones are a hotbed of germs and viruses. You’d think I’d be immune but I get everything from them. I got Fifth disease four years ago (I never got it as a baby so who knew?) and all of their flu strains and colds. They love to hug and play close together, sit together etc. it’s hard for them to understand the new norm! It’s hard for me too ☹️


----------



## LemonDrop

LVLoveaffair said:


> I found out today Palm Beach County is going to do some sort of “hybrid” education for the upcoming school year. They’re worried about buses, crowded classrooms, hallways and the cafeteria! There’s no way you can truly social distance with K students. They said distance learning is not going away. I think they don’t want lawsuits especially since many young kids (whom they thought were resilient)  in NYC are getting sick after Coronavirus with a Kawasaki like syndrome. Some have died from it so our Superintendent is playing it safe. I totally agree. The little ones are a hotbed of germs and viruses. You’d think I’d be immune but I get everything from them. I got Fifth disease four years ago (I never got it as a baby so who knew?) and all of their flu strains and colds. They love to hug and play close together, sit together etc. it’s hard for them to understand the new norm! It’s hard for me too ☹️



The only time I have ever gotten the flu as an adult (so 19 years) was when I took an adult education class held in a second grade classroom. We sat at their desks. I shiver just thinking about the germs.


----------



## sandicat3

Chanbal said:


> I see that you are retired, how are you enjoying it? I can imagine the frustration of finally having time to do fun things, and having to stay at home because of this virus.
> 
> It's impossible to be 100% protected against COVID-19 even if one stays at home all the time. If we would all wear masks outside, and keep a safe distance from others, we would likely be OK. Though, the problem is that many people do not bother to wear masks, run breathing heavily on side walks ...  Each state should put a little more effort in educating people about this virus (no politics), we would all benefit from it IMO. Stay safe!


Thanks for the reply. I'm semi retired. I have a small pet sitting business.  But for now I'm not getting any business except for a few dog walks.  I know  things will  get better,  we just  don't know when.


----------



## sandicat3

Lilybarb said:


> Vent on @sandicat3! Sorry your husband and you are going through this. Sounds like fear has taken root in your poor husband and creating stress for both.
> Perhaps finding some websites or specific threads that will help those suffering mentally could help him? The herd mentality of fear can have such a strong hold.
> I depend on faith, humor, & not going down the "what ifs" road - about covid or anything else.
> I don't know if the attached website will help your situation but I am attaching IN HOPE that it shall. Hang in there.
> https://www.kengoodmantherapy.com/top-ten-anxiety-reduction-strategies-for-fear-of-the-coronavirus/


Thank you so much for posting that site. I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Lilybarb

sandicat3 said:


> Thank you so much for posting that site. I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## arnott

So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


Same thing happened to my son.


----------



## coral8789

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


There will be a bigger, double birthday celebration next year


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


WOOOOOOOOT! Birthday! Celebrate! Party! 






Oh, and um... this:


----------



## Mimmy

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## arnott

Mimmy said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## luckylove

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!



Happy Birthday!! Sending you best wishes and an official "redo" ticket!


----------



## IntheOcean

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


Happy Birthday!  Don't be sad, you can always throw a party when this is over!


----------



## Storm702

LVLoveaffair said:


> I found out today Palm Beach County is going to do some sort of “hybrid” education for the upcoming school year. They’re worried about buses, crowded classrooms, hallways and the cafeteria! There’s no way you can truly social distance with K students. They said distance learning is not going away. I think they don’t want lawsuits especially since many young kids (whom they thought were resilient)  in NYC are getting sick after Coronavirus with a Kawasaki like syndrome. Some have died from it so our Superintendent is playing it safe. I totally agree. The little ones are a hotbed of germs and viruses. You’d think I’d be immune but I get everything from them. I got Fifth disease four years ago (I never got it as a baby so who knew?) and all of their flu strains and colds. They love to hug and play close together, sit together etc. it’s hard for them to understand the new norm! It’s hard for me too [emoji3525]


I live in IL, and our shelter in place expires  May 30. In April, we were projected to peak in mid-May, now they're saying mid-June. I work at a daycare (children ages 6 weeks -12 years), & we just got a text from our boss stating we will reopen June 1st, albeit with stricter disinfecting practices, less children, safety protocols,  blah blah blah. We were also told that if we get called back & decline for whatever reason,  they will report that to unemployment- making us ineligible to receive UI. So we're basically being forced back to work.


----------



## Storm702

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


 Happy Birthday! [emoji512][emoji3164][emoji509][emoji511][emoji510][emoji253][emoji257][emoji259][emoji255]⚘


----------



## BigPurseSue

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!



I'm so sorry! Best wishes for a happy birthday! And may time grant you much peace and love!


----------



## tinybutterfly

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!



I am so sorry! 

Maybe you and your family and friends and celebrate later? 

Once things are more normal here we are having a big family gathering and celebrating St. Patrick's Day and Easter! 

We did do Mother's Day. My my two sons and ds#1's gf came, my husband ordered takeout for everyone in secret and he had set up tables all spread out in the garage! It was a total surprise! We had so much fun! 

I don't know where you live and how strict the quarantine is there...but sometimes you can be together without being super close? 

Happy Birthday...I hope you get to have your party eventually and soon!


----------



## Corneto

Storm702 said:


> I live in IL, and our shelter in place expires  May 30. In April, we were projected to peak in mid-May, now they're saying mid-June. I work at a daycare (children ages 6 weeks -12 years), & we just got a text from our boss stating we will reopen June 1st, albeit with stricter disinfecting practices, less children, safety protocols,  blah blah blah. We were also told that if we get called back & decline for whatever reason,  they will report that to unemployment- making us ineligible to receive UI. So we're basically being forced back to work.



First I’m very sorry you’ve been put in this position. At the bare minimum I would have expected the employer to honor the mid-June information but even at that, reaching the “peak” doesn’t mean its okay to go back to pre-virus behavior.

I’ll be curious to see how many children show up. As the incidence of the virus in children increases, there may not be any energy around taking them into a group setting. How do you “socially distance” children?

The UI threat is just wrong. We’re learning a lot about who values what as we move through this experience.

Take care of yourself and best of luck.


----------



## BougieDea_ox

Well, this current situation has definitely made buying luxury less of a priority. I really want to buy my dream bag in the next 6 weeks, and have the means to do so, however, despite being in a secure job, I'm still very conscious of how much I choose to spend on non-essential items. Anything can happen, and this pandemic has been optimum proof of that, so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## Chagall

Storm702 said:


> I live in IL, and our shelter in place expires  May 30. In April, we were projected to peak in mid-May, now they're saying mid-June. I work at a daycare (children ages 6 weeks -12 years), & we just got a text from our boss stating we will reopen June 1st, albeit with stricter disinfecting practices, less children, safety protocols,  blah blah blah. We were also told that if we get called back & decline for whatever reason,  they will report that to unemployment- making us ineligible to receive UI. So we're basically being forced back to work.


I am so sorry you are being put in this situation. I know that if you refuse to return to work it is considered a resignation. I just can’t believe that this is being allowed to occur!


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


There are so many disappointments for people right now. Just have a belated birthday at a later time when you can really celebrate. Happy Birthday in the mean time.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## MooMooVT

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## whateve

A couple interesting articles.
http://sjvsun.com/view/we-misunderstood-coronavirus-now-we-underestimate-its-consequences/
https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


----------



## MooMooVT

I studied for two months to get a work certification only to lose my job two weeks later due to Covid. I haven't been working out in the ways I'm able and should be doing and I'm not being productive with my time. Plus I'm eating poorly and drinking too much. I really need to get my act together. It was rainy here today but tomorrow I'm committed to go for a long walk, I'm not drinking tonight, and I ate properly today. So I guess one day down.


----------



## Storm702

MooMooVT said:


> I studied for two months to get a work certification only to lose my job two weeks later due to Covid. I haven't been working out in the ways I'm able and should be doing and I'm not being productive with my time. Plus I'm eating poorly and drinking too much. I really need to get my act together. It was rainy here today but tomorrow I'm committed to go for a long walk, I'm not drinking tonight, and I ate properly today. So I guess one day down.


One day at a time[emoji173]


----------



## pixiejenna

Happy birthday Arontt!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Found out tonight one of my bf's aunts just passed away from covid. The family thinks she caught it while in the hospital as she was admitted last week for an unrelated issue. At least his grandmother is still asymptomatic in the nursing home.


----------



## pixiejenna

Corneto said:


> First I’m very sorry you’ve been put in this position. At the bare minimum I would have expected the employer to honor the mid-June information but even at that, reaching the “peak” doesn’t mean its okay to go back to pre-virus behavior.
> 
> I’ll be curious to see how many children show up. As the incidence of the virus in children increases, there may not be any energy around taking them into a group setting. How do you “socially distance” children?
> 
> The UI threat is just wrong. We’re learning a lot about who values what as we move through this experience.
> 
> Take care of yourself and best of luck.



Sadly i’m sure tons of people will be happy to dump their kids off at daycare after being stuck with them 24/7 for two months straight. Lots of people aren’t happy about the SIP order and have been protesting it. We also have a mask in public order in place as well and I haven’t gone one day at work without hearing customers complaining about it and how it;s stupid. I’ve even seen people shopping at my work with masks that say f*ck Pritzker (our governor) and his picture on it. Several mayors and churches have filed lawsuits against him for the SIP order. I was honestly expecting it to be extended another month our confirmed cases are over 80,000. Now I feel like they’re gearing up towards being open by the  Fourth of July. The other problem with opening next month is the fact that excessive cleaning/sanitation will be required to be open but you literally can’t buy any sanitation wipes or cleaners because the shelves have been bare for months. Whenever anything comes in it sells out in a hour. I;ve had doctor and dentist offices literally begging for these items. Because they’re being told that they have to open by June 1st but they don’t even have basic cleaning supplies available to use for their offices.


----------



## LemonDrop

I see how the employees at my grocery store act and I think what's the point of masks? They are constantly touching the masks. Pulling them down to their chins to talk when they aren't dealing with customers.  Some of their masks look disgustingly dirty. I would rather just talk to them through the plexiglass (mask free) knowing their hands had not been up around their mouths 300 times during their shift. I think my items being scanned are much germier for it.


----------



## LemonDrop

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6919e6.htm?s_cid=mm6919e6_e&deliveryName=USCDC_921-DM28169

This is a perfect example of why we shouldn't be together in groups. 53 of the 61 people in a Choir practice in Washington State, USA developed coronavirus.


----------



## Chanbal

arnott said:


> So it's my Milestone Birthday and I'm stuck at home because my party's been cancelled,   obviously!


Happy Birthday  I hope you will be able to celebrate your milestone soon.


----------



## hermes_lemming

*Covid-19 isn't just a respiratory disease. It hits the whole body*

"_The patient had been relatively fine for the first 10 days he was down with Covid-19..Just 38, he didn't fit the description of people at high risk of complications from the new coronavirus...He had been diagnosed at an urgent care clinic and it was going fine at home. He just had a little cough..then he just woke up with both his legs numb and cold and so weak he couldn't walk..
This relatively young man had an aortic occlusion -- a big blood clot in the body's main artery, right above where it splits into two parts to run into each leg. Blood was not getting into the iliac arteries and his legs were being starved.
It's an extremely dangerous development that can kill between 20% and 50% of patients, Wengerter said. "It just doesn't usually happen in a 38-year-old"_

_Coronavirus can cause blood clots_
_It can also cause multi-system organ failure_
_It might cause children's immune systems to overreact_
_It can cause 'Covid toes'_
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/12/health/coronavirus-symptoms-blood-clots-inflammation/index.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> A couple interesting articles.
> http://sjvsun.com/view/we-misunderstood-coronavirus-now-we-underestimate-its-consequences/
> https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


The first article is incorrect.  I read it until the graph because I know for a fact my city had the highest daily surge less than one week ago.  There is no decline in infections for my particular city and my company had a call today about possibly opening the offices in the new few months. Why?  We can all wfh w/ our makeshift setups.  I rather have a sore back and a numb butt than risk my life by taking public transportation in a metal bus where the virus can live for a week.  

I honestly dont know of one county in my state where the cases are declining.  And yet the dmn billionare bastards are crying for "freedom" and "liberate the people".  *big exaggerated eyeroll*  What drives those cries, you wonder...

I agree w/ the second article. I'm only going outside unless it's absolutely effin necessary and even then I'm masking up, gloving up, and going out of my way to go around parked cars, walkind down a middle of a street to make sure there's at least 10 ft btwn me and the other person until this friggin virus is a bad memory.


----------



## m_ichele

The ignorance among the people I actually know flabbergasts me. With what we do and don’t know about this disease, so many still downplay it. Granted maybe some don’t read about it or keep up with the news so it’s true ignorance but it’s the willful ignorance that surprises me. I’ve also noticed that among those I know who downplay vs. who take precautions, there’s  a common thread in terms of political affiliation. I’ve done a lot of hiding people on Facebook and Instagram as a result. 

At work, covid is brought up because I have to ask patients directly about their exposure. Everyone I’ve spoken with since we’ve started screening has denied any exposure or knowing someone’s who’s positive. Some of them (Or their family/caregiver) scoff at the “over abundance of precautions”, especially since they have no personal connection to the pandemic. It’s as if because they haven’t been affected, it really mustn’t be as bad as everyone else is making it out to be. Education is part of my job and if the patient actively seeks information, I gladly give it or I’ll correct if they offer misinformation. I’ve come to the point I don’t bother with the scoffers.  I just keep my distance, move them along as quickly as I can to minimize my exposure to them and wash my hands thoroughly after.


----------



## hermes_lemming

m_ichele said:


> The ignorance among the people I actually know flabbergasts me. With what we do and don’t know about this disease, so many still downplay it. Granted maybe some don’t read about it or keep up with the news so it’s true ignorance but it’s the willful ignorance that surprises me. I’ve also noticed that among those I know who downplay vs. who take precautions, there’s  a common thread in terms of political affiliation. I’ve done a lot of hiding people on Facebook and Instagram as a result.
> 
> At work, covid is brought up because I have to ask patients directly about their exposure. Everyone I’ve spoken with since we’ve started screening has denied any exposure or knowing someone’s who’s positive. Some of them (Or their family/caregiver) scoff at the “over abundance of precautions”, especially since they have no personal connection to the pandemic. It’s as if because they haven’t been affected, it really mustn’t be as bad as everyone else is making it out to be. Education is part of my job and if the patient actively seeks information, I gladly give it or I’ll correct if they offer misinformation. I’ve come to the point I don’t bother with the scoffers.  I just keep my distance, move them along as quickly as I can to minimize my exposure to them and wash my hands thoroughly after.


Welcome to my world.  The folks I know (outside of work) are firmly divided into two camps - camp 1:  they know this exists and are taking the necessary precautions.  Camp 2: full on denial, thinks this is a media hoax and everyone lost their friggin minds.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> The first article is incorrect.  I read it until the graph because I know for a fact my city had the highest daily surge less than one week ago.  There is no decline in infections for my particular city and my company had a call today about possibly opening the offices in the new few months. Why?  We can all wfh w/ our makeshift setups.  I rather have a sore back and a numb butt than risk my life by taking public transportation in a metal bus where the virus can live for a week.
> 
> I honestly dont know of one county in my state where the cases are declining.  And yet the dmn billionare bastards are crying for "freedom" and "liberate the people".  *big exaggerated eyeroll*  What drives those cries, you wonder...
> 
> I agree w/ the second article. I'm only going outside unless it's absolutely effin necessary and even then I'm masking up, gloving up, and going out of my way to go around parked cars, walkind down a middle of a street to make sure there's at least 10 ft btwn me and the other person until this friggin virus is a bad memory.


Mannnnn, how did you know what I was thinking?



Storm702 said:


> One day at a time[emoji173]


+1



MooMooVT said:


> I studied for two months to get a work certification only to lose my job two weeks later due to Covid. I haven't been working out in the ways I'm able and should be doing and I'm not being productive with my time. Plus I'm eating poorly and drinking too much. I really need to get my act together. It was rainy here today but tomorrow I'm committed to go for a long walk, I'm not drinking tonight, and I ate properly today. So I guess one day down.


Wow!
I'm sorry to hear about what you had to go through. 
But I'm so happy for you that you are turning things around. Please keep us posted with your progress!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mom is old and is VERY immunocompromised.  She has been for the most part very careful and following the strictest guidelines.  She even tells me to stay home as much as possible, use grocery delivery service,  etc.
However,  she called me yesterday that her favorite restaurants were open,  and that she was planning on going to one! She figured that if it's open,  then it must be safe enough.
Of course I told he not to go and that she needs to at least see how the numbers play out in the next few weeks.
I was able to calm her down,  but I wonder how many people think it's safe to be "normal" just because things are opening up!


----------



## Mimmy

MooMooVT said:


> I studied for two months to get a work certification only to lose my job two weeks later due to Covid. I haven't been working out in the ways I'm able and should be doing and I'm not being productive with my time. Plus I'm eating poorly and drinking too much. I really need to get my act together. It was rainy here today but tomorrow I'm committed to go for a long walk, I'm not drinking tonight, and I ate properly today. So I guess one day down.


I am sorry to hear about what you are going through. It must be disappointing to get a work certification and then be laid off.

I can sympathize with the lack of healthy eating too. I do pretty well and then likely out of boredom I eat junk food snacks.

Luckily my yoga instructor is live streaming yoga classes but I miss going to class and seeing him and my classmates.

As you state, one day at a time ...


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> My mom is old and is VERY immunocompromised.  She has been for the most part very careful and following the strictest guidelines.  She even tells me to stay home as much as possible, use grocery delivery service,  etc.
> However,  she called me yesterday that her favorite restaurants were open,  and that she was planning on going to one! She figured that if it's open,  then it must be safe enough.
> Of course I told he not to go and that she needs to at least see how the numbers play out in the next few weeks.
> I was able to calm her down,  but I wonder how many people think it's safe to be "normal" just because things are opening up!


Unfortunately I am seeing this where I live too. Some are acting as if just because some things are allowed to open a switch was flipped and things are almost normal again.

On our local news a small ice cream shop opened and people were angry that they had to wait to be let in, would not social distance inside and became belligerent. The owner stated that one of his best employees quit due to this and that he was closing his shop again after only being open one day.

I am seeing the best of people at times but unfortunately also the worst.


----------



## lightwave

Mimmy said:


> On our local news a small ice cream shop opened and people were angry that they had to wait to be let in, would not social distance inside and became belligerent. The owner stated that one of his best employees quit due to this and that he was closing his shop again after only being open one day.



^And there's the problem.

I wish people could realize these are not normal times so they have to compromise here...things could be much smoother and places could open more safely. People are an interesting breed, eh?


----------



## skyqueen

Mimmy said:


> Unfortunately I am seeing this where I live too. Some are acting as if just because some things are allowed to open a switch was flipped and things are almost normal again.
> 
> On our local news a small ice cream shop opened and people were angry that they had to wait to be let in, would not social distance inside and became belligerent. The owner stated that one of his best employees quit due to this and that he was closing his shop again after only being open one day.
> 
> I am seeing the best of people at times but unfortunately also the worst.


Do you live on Cape Cod?
https://www.capecodtimes.com/news/2...-challenge-for-struggling-cape-cod-businesses


----------



## Mimmy

skyqueen said:


> Do you live on Cape Cod?
> https://www.capecodtimes.com/news/2...-challenge-for-struggling-cape-cod-businesses


No, in Florida. Unfortunately, I’ve read that this happening at some small businesses has not been that unusual. In my immediate area I am seeing many small businesses that could open staying closed or in the case of places that serve food continuing with take out only.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> The first article is incorrect.  I read it until the graph because I know for a fact my city had the highest daily surge less than one week ago.  There is no decline in infections for my particular city and my company had a call today about possibly opening the offices in the new few months. Why?  We can all wfh w/ our makeshift setups.  I rather have a sore back and a numb butt than risk my life by taking public transportation in a metal bus where the virus can live for a week.
> 
> I honestly dont know of one county in my state where the cases are declining.  And yet the dmn billionare bastards are crying for "freedom" and "liberate the people".  *big exaggerated eyeroll*  What drives those cries, you wonder...
> 
> I agree w/ the second article. I'm only going outside unless it's absolutely effin necessary and even then I'm masking up, gloving up, and going out of my way to go around parked cars, walkind down a middle of a street to make sure there's at least 10 ft btwn me and the other person until this friggin virus is a bad memory.


I still didn't have a chance to finish reading the articles, but there is a sentence in one of them that I couldn't agree more "*if you don't solve the biology, the economy won't recover.* "
(https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them)


----------



## LemonDrop

I have decided for me that I am taking a year off from the world.  I am so thankful that I have that option. I am prepared to maybe return to the world around May 2021.


----------



## AndriasSch

I'm currently living in Ecuador, up north on the Andes. In this region it is not as bad as other provinces, still, I'm glad we are able to work from home for now. In some supermarkets, you need to queue for 30-150min, and while they started to raise some restrictions, we prefer to avoid going out as much as possible.
We are the kind of people that likes to read for hours and work out at home, but we can see how the lack of sunlight and walking is affecting us.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I have decided for me that I am taking a year off from the world.  I am so thankful that I have that option. I am prepared to maybe return to the world around May 2021.


Lucky!!! 
Where are you going?


----------



## southernbelle43

LemonDrop said:


> I have decided for me that I am taking a year off from the world.  I am so thankful that I have that option. I am prepared to maybe return to the world around May 2021.


I am going with you. Where shall we meet! Are we bringing our bags, lol?


----------



## Chanbal

LemonDrop said:


> I have decided for me that I am taking a year off from the world.  I am so thankful that I have that option. I am prepared to maybe return to the world around May 2021.





southernbelle43 said:


> I am going with you. Where shall we meet! Are we bringing our bags, lol?



Count me in! I'm already packing


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> I am going with you. Where shall we meet! Are we bringing our bags, lol?


Take me too!


----------



## siworae

Our governor announced today that some non-essential businesses like malls/retail stores can re-open starting Monday, 5/18 (as long as there's safety measures in place and at 50% capacity).  Restaurants, bars, salons and gyms are still closed.  Gatherings of 10 or fewer are also allowed. I'm not happy about this and feel it's  too soon even if we are gradually re-opening.  Other than going to work, I will continue staying home as much as possible.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mimmy said:


> On our local news a small ice cream shop opened and people were angry that they had to wait to be let in, would not social distance inside and became belligerent. The owner stated that one of his best employees quit due to this and that he was closing his shop again after only being open one day.



One has to ask where is all this rage coming from? Migosh the people were going for ice-cream not standing in line starving waiting for a ration of bread. There was the story about the woman who shot up a McDonald's because employees told her the dining room was closed. She shot three employees. And there was the security guard at a Dollar Store who was shot and killed because he was telling customers they needed to wear masks. The anger is beyond ridiculous, it's not even human. And what's sparking it is people having to wait for ice-cream or being told they need to eat their McDonald's meal outside. Even children are more patient, empathetic and understanding.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

BigPurseSue said:


> One has to ask where is all this rage coming from? Migosh the people were going for ice-cream not standing in line starving waiting for a ration of bread. There was the story about the woman who shot up a McDonald's because employees told her the dining room was closed. She shot three employees. And there was the security guard at a Dollar Store who was shot and killed because he was telling customers they needed to wear masks. The anger is beyond ridiculous, it's not even human. And what's sparking it is people having to wait for ice-cream or being told they need to eat their McDonald's meal outside. Even children are more patient, empathetic and understanding.



I wonder if the rage is partially because their internal monologue is, "this is ridiculous. this is stupid". they feel put out and are getting short tempered. My internal monologue is "be careful. be safe. be sensitive to others. this is temporary". That's my way of feeling safe and in control and it allows for patience. Maybe others have to keep thinking "everyone else is stupid" to feel a sense of control. That feeling leads to anger.


----------



## LemonDrop

For years my focus has been handbags and handbag accessories.  I hope some of you get that reference. Anyway. It's my past time researching them, stalking them, acquiring them, carrying them.  Now I just look at them sitting in my closet. I don't think I will be carrying them for at least a year.  I'm not working, traveling, and when I do go out I take as little as possible. I don't have the income to buy anything.  So I think I am going to focus on a healthy lifestyle. I need something. Something to sort of replace my whole handbag ritual. I think I am going to focus on fitness, meditation, relaxation, recipes for shakes. My hubby is leaving next month for 90 days working.  It will be just me and my dog. Which I am so thankful for.  But I need a new pastime. Thanks for listening.


----------



## whateve

My county doesn't meet the governor's requirements for reopening but they say they won't stop any business from reopening if they want to. Their reasoning is that they never shut down any business when the lockdown started. They left all decisions regarding shutdown to the state. 

I got a notice that my library books are due on Saturday. The library website still says they are closed until further notice. I wonder if they really are going to let people in. The state requirements say that libraries are not permitted to be open yet, even in counties that meet reopening requirements..


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> My county doesn't meet the governor's requirements for reopening but they say they won't stop any business from reopening if they want to. Their reasoning is that they never shut down any business when the lockdown started. They left all decisions regarding shutdown to the state.
> 
> I got a notice that my library books are due on Saturday. The library website still says they are closed until further notice. I wonder if they really are going to let people in. The state requirements say that libraries are not permitted to be open yet, even in counties that meet reopening requirements..


Dont the libraries have a little mail slot that you can put the books through?

The whole reopeninng makes me sick. Its like part of the world stopped caring and threw caution to the wind.  Give it a few weeks until they get sick or worse.  And now the little ones are getting sick with wierd symptoms. Yes there are only a few cases but that's how this whole coronavirus started... with just a few cases.

Today at work, during one of my mtgs turned out the presenter got laid off.  I'm still shocked they made her present, much less work.  She almost choked up and lost it at the beginning of the mtg.  Her boss tried to lighten the atmosphere saying "oh you know this company.. she'll come back".  Um no, she wont.  They threw her to the wolves at the worst time.  I still can't believe they made her present and she has a small child.  Her last day is friday and I want to wish her well and tell her what an amazing employee she is - cuz she is but I just cant get over today.

I've been let go MANY times and under various circumstances.  But almost all, it was an immediate dismissal - even if the job had a very long tenure.  I got to say my farewells, send out an email and adios.  I want to think well of the company and her boss but just hearing her voice crack broke my heart.

On a different note, I checked on a former colleague who I thought was fine work wise pre CV.  Apparently his business ventures were literally shot down by the CV - theaters and Jcrew. But thankfully his spirits are up and he is keeping his mind healthy by hiking and networking like mad.   He had me in stitches telling me about a recent virtual HH fundraiser with 100 fraternity brothers/old college buddies (he graduated 30 yrs ago).  This was to raise money for families of brothers lost during the coronavirus.  They magically raised $35k within 2 hours chugging goodness knows how much beer.   He even admitted initially he wasn't sure how this would pan out given their age and well overall rustiness to pounding away a shyt load of beer.  Let's just say hardly anyone was vertifcal by the end of the fundraiser.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> For years my focus has been handbags and handbag accessories.  I hope some of you get that reference. Anyway. It's my past time researching them, stalking them, acquiring them, carrying them.  Now I just look at them sitting in my closet. I don't think I will be carrying them for at least a year.  I'm not working, traveling, and when I do go out I take as little as possible. I don't have the income to buy anything.  So I think I am going to focus on a healthy lifestyle. I need something. Something to sort of replace my whole handbag ritual. I think I am going to focus on fitness, meditation, relaxation, recipes for shakes. My hubby is leaving next month for 90 days working.  It will be just me and my dog. Which I am so thankful for.  But I need a new pastime. Thanks for listening.



Your next passion/obsession of fitness and nutrition will probably put you in the fitness guru level,  if not already! What a positive choice!!!


----------



## limom

@arnott. Happy belated B’day!


----------



## canto bight

hermes_lemming said:


> Today at work, during one of my mtgs turned out the presenter got laid off.  I'm still shocked they made her present, much less work.  She almost choked up and lost it at the beginning of the mtg.  Her boss tried to lighten the atmosphere saying "oh you know this company.. she'll come back".  Um no, she wont.  They threw her to the wolves at the worst time.  I still can't believe they made her present and she has a small child.  Her last day is friday and I want to wish her well and tell her what an amazing employee she is - cuz she is but I just cant get over today.
> 
> I've been let go MANY times and under various circumstances.  But almost all, it was an immediate dismissal - even if the job had a very long tenure.  I got to say my farewells, send out an email and adios.  I want to think well of the company and her boss but just hearing her voice crack broke my heart.



This made me so emotional for some reason.  Ugh, it broke my heart to read this.  I guess the positive is that she got to work a few days longer.  I can kind of see keeping her on until Friday, but making her present seems kind of cruel.


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> This made me so emotional for some reason.  Ugh, it broke my heart to read this.  I guess the positive is that she got to work a few days longer.  I can kind of see keeping her on until Friday, but making her present seems kind of cruel.


Yes it still breaks my heart whenever I think about it. On one hand, its great she got the extra days but on the other hand, its just inhumane. I didn't sleep a wink last night. *sigh*


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes it still breaks my heart whenever I think about it. On one hand, its great she got the extra days but on the other hand, its just inhumane. I didn't sleep a wink last night. *sigh*


Between this story and Musk threatening moving his automotive factory out of CA.
Azzholes are showing their true colors.
Care to out the firm?


----------



## Theotokos

Nothing really changed much to me since  I work from home it is just that I can't go out whenever I want to. I can only go out to buy food or medicine.


----------



## foosy

BigPurseSue said:


> One has to ask where is all this rage coming from? Migosh the people were going for ice-cream not standing in line starving waiting for a ration of bread. There was the story about the woman who shot up a McDonald's because employees told her the dining room was closed. She shot three employees. And there was the security guard at a Dollar Store who was shot and killed because he was telling customers they needed to wear masks. The anger is beyond ridiculous, it's not even human. And what's sparking it is people having to wait for ice-cream or being told they need to eat their McDonald's meal outside. Even children are more patient, empathetic and understanding.


The common thread in your stories is that the "crazy people" were being told what to do: stand in line, wear a mask, etc,.
Those type of people that refuse to take orders always existed. Nobody is going to tell them what to do. The difference is that in a regular day, you would spot those people and try to avoid any conflict with them. Today due to the situation, some of these conflicts are unavoidable.
The problem is that it is a lose-lose situation. There isn't a single person that is not aware of the guidance/rules/regulations. If they don't wear a mask, or if they don't social distance, it is because they don't want to. It is not like telling them will change their mind. It will only act as a trigger to release their pent-up aggression.


----------



## southernbelle43

foosy said:


> The common thread in your stories is that the "crazy people" were being told what to do: stand in line, wear a mask, etc,.
> Those type of people that refuse to take orders always existed. Nobody is going to tell them what to do. The difference is that in a regular day, you would spot those people and try to avoid any conflict with them. Today due to the situation, some of these conflicts are unavoidable.
> The problem is that it is a lose-lose situation. There isn't a single person that is not aware of the guidance/rules/regulations. If they don't wear a mask, or if they don't social distance, it is because they don't want to. It is not like telling them will change their mind. It will only act as a trigger to release their pent-up aggression.


Well said.


----------



## Love Of My Life

foosy said:


> The common thread in your stories is that the "crazy people" were being told what to do: stand in line, wear a mask, etc,.
> Those type of people that refuse to take orders always existed. Nobody is going to tell them what to do. The difference is that in a regular day, you would spot those people and try to avoid any conflict with them. Today due to the situation, some of these conflicts are unavoidable.
> The problem is that it is a lose-lose situation. There isn't a single person that is not aware of the guidance/rules/regulations. If they don't wear a mask, or if they don't social distance, it is because they don't want to. It is not like telling them will change their mind. It will only act as a trigger to release their pent-up aggression.



Agree, wholeheartedly
It is futile to tell people why they should wear a mask, etc.
If they don't "respect" themselves enough, why would they think to respect someone else..


----------



## sdkitty

foosy said:


> The common thread in your stories is that the "crazy people" were being told what to do: stand in line, wear a mask, etc,.
> Those type of people that refuse to take orders always existed. Nobody is going to tell them what to do. The difference is that in a regular day, you would spot those people and try to avoid any conflict with them. Today due to the situation, some of these conflicts are unavoidable.
> The problem is that it is a lose-lose situation. There isn't a single person that is not aware of the guidance/rules/regulations. If they don't wear a mask, or if they don't social distance, it is because they don't want to. It is not like telling them will change their mind. It will only act as a trigger to release their pent-up aggression.


and these "demonstrators" in places like Michigan carrying assult weapons and chanting "lock her up"....this is despicable and scary


----------



## Chagall

Up to now I have only food shopped and dropped groceries off at a relatives late at night. Am thinking of going out for a drive for the first time in two months. Very excited!! I am wondering if wearing pearls and high heels would be over the top.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA. My friend lives in one of the states that never did a mandatory stay at home but did limit group size and closed businesses.  Oh and also told people from NY/NJ they couldn't enter  

Anyway. They began reopening May 6.  Where she works has only had 8 positive cases since we became aware of Covid19. Since the beginning. Then in the last 2 days they have had 4.  If this is a sign of what's to come I am nervous.


----------



## Chagall

BigPurseSue said:


> One has to ask where is all this rage coming from? Migosh the people were going for ice-cream not standing in line starving waiting for a ration of bread. There was the story about the woman who shot up a McDonald's because employees told her the dining room was closed. She shot three employees. And there was the security guard at a Dollar Store who was shot and killed because he was telling customers they needed to wear masks. The anger is beyond ridiculous, it's not even human. And what's sparking it is people having to wait for ice-cream or being told they need to eat their McDonald's meal outside. Even children are more patient, empathetic and understanding.


These kinds of people have always been around. Greedy grabby and demanding everything immediately. They can’t see the forest for the trees! I guess a world wide emergency has brought them out of the woodwork.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chagall said:


> Up to now I have only food shopped and dropped groceries off at a relatives late at night. Am thinking of going out for a drive for the first time in two months. Very excited!! I am wondering if wearing pearls and high heels would be over the top.



Whatever you need to do to "feel good" is right
 Pearls, high heels, lipstick, sexy lingerie under a Burberry would not be over the top
Enjoy your ride


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> Up to now I have only food shopped and dropped groceries off at a relatives late at night. Am thinking of going out for a drive for the first time in two months. Very excited!! I am wondering if wearing pearls and high heels would be over the top.


Pearls would be perfect, but high heels not so sure... After 2 months of being at home, it will be safer to drive with more comfortable shoes IMO.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> These kinds of people have always been around. Greedy grabby and demanding everything immediately. They can’t see the forest for the trees! I guess a world wide emergency has brought them out of the woodwork.


On my last shopping trip, a  man wearing some 2nd amendement teeshirt tried to enter the store without a mask.(it is mandatory where I live)
He was asked to leave and come back wearing a mask by the sweetest, young woman ever...(The store employee at the entrance)
He was hitching for a fight and instead was sent home in the most disarming way...
Today, there will be a  protest this afternoon in the same shopping center, some of those people are professional agitators.
How much does the gig pay?


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Dont the libraries have a little mail slot that you can put the books through?
> 
> The whole reopeninng makes me sick. Its like part of the world stopped caring and threw caution to the wind.  Give it a few weeks until they get sick or worse.  And now the little ones are getting sick with wierd symptoms. Yes there are only a few cases but that's how this whole coronavirus started... with just a few cases.
> 
> Today at work, during one of my mtgs turned out the presenter got laid off.  I'm still shocked they made her present, much less work.  She almost choked up and lost it at the beginning of the mtg.  Her boss tried to lighten the atmosphere saying "oh you know this company.. she'll come back".  Um no, she wont.  They threw her to the wolves at the worst time.  I still can't believe they made her present and she has a small child.  Her last day is friday and I want to wish her well and tell her what an amazing employee she is - cuz she is but I just cant get over today.
> 
> I've been let go MANY times and under various circumstances.  But almost all, it was an immediate dismissal - even if the job had a very long tenure.  I got to say my farewells, send out an email and adios.  I want to think well of the company and her boss but just hearing her voice crack broke my heart.
> 
> On a different note, I checked on a former colleague who I thought was fine work wise pre CV.  Apparently his business ventures were literally shot down by the CV - theaters and Jcrew. But thankfully his spirits are up and he is keeping his mind healthy by hiking and networking like mad.   He had me in stitches telling me about a recent virtual HH fundraiser with 100 fraternity brothers/old college buddies (he graduated 30 yrs ago).  This was to raise money for families of brothers lost during the coronavirus.  They magically raised $35k within 2 hours chugging goodness knows how much beer.   He even admitted initially he wasn't sure how this would pan out given their age and well overall rustiness to pounding away a shyt load of beer.  Let's just say hardly anyone was vertifcal by the end of the fundraiser.


There are bins I can drop library books off, but if no one is emptying them, they can get full. I wonder if employees are working inside. What is the point of making us return books if we can't get more? I'm going to have to start buying books again.

That is horrible about your coworker. It is ridiculous to expect her to give a presentation after such news.


----------



## momtok

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. My friend lives in one of the states that never did a mandatory stay at home but did limit group size and closed businesses.  Oh and also told people from NY/NJ they couldn't enter
> 
> Anyway. They began reopening May 6.  Where she works has only had 8 positive cases since we became aware of Covid19. Since the beginning. Then in the last 2 days they have had 4.  If this is a sign of what's to come I am nervous.



If you're concerned about hot spots breaking out around you (or your friend), there's a map that lets you track this for local areas.
Try this:
https://covid19.topos.com/
When you land on the top page, select, "Explore the map."

From there, you can see the entire US at one time, or select your state from a drop down menu on the left side.  You can also see any county numbers by hovering the cursor over each individual county.
Now, the option of "total number of cases" is cumulative of course, so does not particularly point to *current* growing hot spots.  For that, go to the drop down box near the top, immediately to the right of the word "explore".  From that drop down, select "% daily change in cases".  That's what will tell you if a local area is currently getting out of control.

(And one note about the drop down boxes.  This sounds mundane, or maybe I want the word tedious, but you have to be careful when clicking on one.  If you click on the 'V' shaped arrow of the drop down box, the box won't actually open.  It's poorly designed visually.  You have to click on the words themselves.  For example, in this pic below, note that my hand-cursor is about to click on the words "total number of cases", in order to change that drop down box.  I say that because if you click directly on the 'V' arrow to the right, like most people are trained to do, it won't react.  You actually have to click somewhere off of the 'V'.  I feel ridiculous explaining that, but it's better than sitting there clicking on the 'V' and wondering why the heck it's not responding.)


----------



## zen1965

Horror news today.
My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


----------



## luckylove

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.



Oh gosh! I am so sorry to hear this news about your mom. Can you call the hospital and have the nurse help your mom FaceTime with you so that you can at least see one another virtually? I wonder if she has a window you can wave to her from. My mom was also hospitalized for a serious medical issue during the pandemic. It was brutal not seeing her. She is on the road to recovery now and I sincerely hope your mom makes a full recovery. Sending healing thoughts your way....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


I am so sorry! I was going to suggest seeing if the nurse could have you video chat with your mom...or if the nurse could call you daily with updates....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luckylove said:


> Oh gosh! I am so sorry to hear this news about your mom. Can you call the hospital and have the nurse help your mom FaceTime with you so that you can at least see one another virtually? I wonder if she has a window you can wave to her from. My mom was also hospitalized for a serious medical issue during the pandemic. It was brutal not seeing her. She is on the road to recovery now and I sincerely hope your mom makes a full recovery. Sending healing thoughts your way....


I’m sorry about your mom. Happy to hear she is getting better...


----------



## whateve

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


I'm so sorry. It's a nightmare.


----------



## luckylove

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m sorry about your mom. Happy to hear she is getting better...



Thank you, dear!


----------



## Chanbal

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


I'm very sorry zen1965, and I hope your mother will get better. Do you know if the stroke was related to COVID-19?  COVID-19 can cause blood clots. The hospital should be able to provide patient updates to her legal guardian. Try to stay calm as there is not much that you can do at the moment.


----------



## momtok

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.



Oh no.      Face-timing?  If possible?  Or even just letting her hear your voice over the phone?  So that she knows that you know, and that you're alright and doing what you can?
   So very sorry.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Between this story and Musk threatening moving his automotive factory out of CA.
> Azzholes are showing their true colors.
> Care to out the firm?


I can't cuz of the NDA. I know my former local boutique was trying to figure out my identity fr prior posts so hence the secret squirrel behavior.  

On the flip side I found out today they cut two of the highest paid employees fr my dept. The lady I spoke of earlier was fr a different dept.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. My friend lives in one of the states that never did a mandatory stay at home but did limit group size and closed businesses.  Oh and also told people from NY/NJ they couldn't enter
> 
> Anyway. They began reopening May 6.  Where she works has only had 8 positive cases since we became aware of Covid19. Since the beginning. Then in the last 2 days they have had 4.  If this is a sign of what's to come I am nervous.


The virus quickly spread in my company right before SIP. We found out during SIP. 

They're planning on reopening the offices once we reach stage 2 but tbh none of us want to return. Its too dangerous 



whateve said:


> There are bins I can drop library books off, but if no one is emptying them, they can get full. I wonder if employees are working inside. What is the point of making us return books if we can't get more? I'm going to have to start buying books again.
> 
> That is horrible about your coworker. It is ridiculous to expect her to give a presentation after such news.



Yea but silver lining is at least she is getting paid for those days sadly enough. Every little bit counts.



zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


 I'm so very sorry


----------



## LemonDrop

momtok said:


> If you're concerned about hot spots breaking out around you (or your friend), there's a map that lets you track this for local areas.
> Try this:
> https://covid19.topos.com/
> When you land on the top page, select, "Explore the map."
> 
> From there, you can see the entire US at one time, or select your state from a drop down menu on the left side.  You can also see any county numbers by hovering the cursor over each individual county.
> Now, the option of "total number of cases" is cumulative of course, so does not particularly point to *current* growing hot spots.  For that, go to the drop down box near the top, immediately to the right of the word "explore".  From that drop down, select "% daily change in cases".  That's what will tell you if a local area is currently getting out of control.
> 
> (And one note about the drop down boxes.  This sounds mundane, or maybe I want the word tedious, but you have to be careful when clicking on one.  If you click on the 'V' shaped arrow of the drop down box, the box won't actually open.  It's poorly designed visually.  You have to click on the words themselves.  For example, in this pic below, note that my hand-cursor is about to click on the words "total number of cases", in order to change that drop down box.  I say that because if you click directly on the 'V' arrow to the right, like most people are trained to do, it won't react.  You actually have to click somewhere off of the 'V'.  I feel ridiculous explaining that, but it's better than sitting there clicking on the 'V' and wondering why the heck it's not responding.)
> 
> View attachment 4730643



that is such an interesting and informative map.  I  stuff like that.  If you can really say that about a virus map.  But I hope you understand that I really find that kind of interactive factual info interesting. thanks.


----------



## LemonDrop

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.



I am so sorry. I hope that you can get a message of love to her. I am so thankful that you found out.


----------



## momtok

LemonDrop said:


> that is such an interesting and informative map.  I  stuff like that.  If you can really say that about a virus map.  But I hope you understand that I really find that kind of interactive factual info interesting. thanks.



Off topic, but I have to tell you I've been doing a double take every time I see one of your posts.  My main haunts for years, out in the designer sections, have been the LV and Coach forums.  I just can't believe I'm not seeing Rose now.  lol


----------



## pixiejenna

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.



I’m so sorry to hear about your mom *hugs* hopefully a nurse can FaceTime with her for you so you can talk to her and she can see you. The hospital should be giving you updates on her condition as her legal guardian, find out how you can give them a copy via email or fax.


----------



## zinacef

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


Call the hospital and request be directed to neuro ICU or the stroke unit, speak to her nurse and give them your # and request to have the MD attending her to call you . Not sure how this hospital operates—- it can be the hospitalist or the neuro stroke nurse Practitioner who can help get her neurologist to call you.  It will be a day or so to achieve. We also have allowed immediate family member esp. POA to come and be able to discuss plans for pt esp if they are not able to communicate. Our hospital is strict on visitations but there are exceptions such as yours.  I wish your mom well and take care also.


----------



## Chagall

zen1965 said:


> Horror news today.
> My mother suffered a severe stroke, the nursing home where she lives failed to inform me (her only child and legal guardian!) due to a telephone number mix-up and I only found out today accidentally. She has been in hospital for days, her left side completely paralysed, unable to speak, and I cannot get to her because the hospital does not allow visitors due to Covid19!
> What am I to do? I am in a state of despair.


I am so sorry to hear about your Mon I hope she recovers soon. I thought some hospitals allowed visitors under some circumstances if the person was not hospitalized due to Covid. I think every country is different. Good luck in connecting with your Mom.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> On my last shopping trip, a  man wearing some 2nd amendement teeshirt tried to enter the store without a mask.(it is mandatory where I live)
> He was asked to leave and come back wearing a mask by the sweetest, young woman ever...(The store employee at the entrance)
> He was hitching for a fight and instead was sent home in the most disarming way...
> Today, there will be a  protest this afternoon in the same shopping center, some of those people are professional agitators.
> How much does the gig pay?


I can’t believe people are protesting against laws that are intended to keep them safe. That is such a crazy mentality. It was cool that the young woman was able to disarm the angry guy that was spoiling for a fight. That was a clever way to take the wind out of his sales.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> I can’t believe people are protesting against laws that are intended to keep them safe. That is such a crazy mentality. It was cool that the young woman was able to disarm the angry guy that was spoiling for a fight. That was a clever way to take the wind out of his sales.


Especially where I live, there are casualties left and right. Plus the state of NY has a pretty good social net, so I don’t get why you protest for your right to work against “King Cuomo.” The sad part is that they bring their children along...which are possibly super spreaders and engage in hateful activities.
@zen1965, sending positive vibes and wishing your mom a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Especially where I live, there are casualties left and right. Plus the state of NY has a pretty good social net, so I don’t get why you protest for your right to work against “King Cuomo.” The sad part is that they bring their children along...which are possibly super spreaders and engage in hateful activities.
> @zen1965, sending positive vibes and wishing your mom a speedy recovery.


I have watched some of  Cuomo’s briefings on CNN and I really think this poor man has done the best he can under a horrendous situation.
At this point he may be bending to pressure. Kids are now coming down with some weird symptoms that many think may be attributed to Covid. Our governor has now decided to open up a lot of our Province and this has gone against what he has been saying all along, that everything would be done slowly and carefully. They are throwing caution to the wind and crossing their fingers.


----------



## Chagall

I have a horrible feeling the reason so many leaders appear to be changing their policies on Covid is because they have collectively decided to throw those at most risk under the bus for the good of everyone else. The immune compromised, the disabled, the seniors and anyone else at high risk. This includes people being forced back to work in unsafe environments so as not to be terminated. These are the people who will be most affected by opening up the economy too soon and when it’s not ready.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> I have a horrible feeling the reason so many leaders appear to be changing their policies on Covid is because they have collectively decided to throw those at most risk under the bus for the good of everyone else. The immune compromised, the disabled, the seniors and anyone else at high risk. This includes people being forced back to work in unsafe environments so as not to be terminated. These are the people who will be most affected by opening up the economy too soon and when it’s not ready.


In France, the government tried to mandate the seniors to stay in quarantine. They protested and said it was against their civil rights..
I think at this time, the PTB realize that the disease can’t be stopped and are sacrificing some of the population for the rest.
Hopefully, the herd immunity works in the long run
It feels so random. I don’t think the scientists truly have an educated plan.
Hopefully, those who are sick will completely recover. 
My kid says it is like the biological purge. He is not so wrong, unfortunately.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> In France, the government tried to mandate the seniors to stay in quarantine. They protested and said it was against their civil rights..
> I think at this time, the PTB realize that the disease can’t be stopped and are sacrificing some of the population for the rest.
> Hopefully, the herd immunity works in the long run
> It feels so random. I don’t think the scientists truly have an educated plan.
> Hopefully, those who are sick will completely recover.
> My kid says it is like the biological purge. He is not so wrong, unfortunately.


I suspect your son may be right! I wonder how history will look back on the handling of this Pandemic?


----------



## Transported

momtok said:


> If you're concerned about hot spots breaking out around you (or your friend), there's a map that lets you track this for local areas.
> Try this:
> https://covid19.topos.com/
> When you land on the top page, select, "Explore the map."
> 
> From there, you can see the entire US at one time, or select your state from a drop down menu on the left side.  You can also see any county numbers by hovering the cursor over each individual county.
> Now, the option of "total number of cases" is cumulative of course, so does not particularly point to *current* growing hot spots.  For that, go to the drop down box near the top, immediately to the right of the word "explore".  From that drop down, select "% daily change in cases".  That's what will tell you if a local area is currently getting out of control.
> 
> (And one note about the drop down boxes.  This sounds mundane, or maybe I want the word tedious, but you have to be careful when clicking on one.  If you click on the 'V' shaped arrow of the drop down box, the box won't actually open.  It's poorly designed visually.  You have to click on the words themselves.  For example, in this pic below, note that my hand-cursor is about to click on the words "total number of cases", in order to change that drop down box.  I say that because if you click directly on the 'V' arrow to the right, like most people are trained to do, it won't react.  You actually have to click somewhere off of the 'V'.  I feel ridiculous explaining that, but it's better than sitting there clicking on the 'V' and wondering why the heck it's not responding.)
> 
> View attachment 4730643


Thank you for this.... can always use another helpful tool as we try and navigate this.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> In France, the government tried to mandate the seniors to stay in quarantine. They protested and said it was against their civil rights..
> I think at this time, the PTB realize that the disease can’t be stopped and are sacrificing some of the population for the rest.
> Hopefully, the herd immunity works in the long run
> It feels so random. I don’t think the scientists truly have an educated plan.
> Hopefully, those who are sick will completely recover.
> My kid says it is like the biological purge. He is not so wrong, unfortunately.


I hope those that are sick will recover. I am afraid that all those at high risk may not. These are the people that I think may be being sacrificed.


----------



## lightwave

Chagall said:


> I have a horrible feeling the reason so many leaders appear to be changing their policies on Covid is because they have collectively decided to throw those at most risk under the bus for the good of everyone else. The immune compromised, the disabled, the seniors and anyone else at high risk. This includes people being forced back to work in unsafe environments so as not to be terminated. These are the people who will be most affected by opening up the economy too soon and when it’s not ready.


I think one of the reasons might be because they are afraid if they go any longer without opening, they fear there will be an uprising that we are starting to see with these protester groups, who get egged on, which could lead to some dangerous situations. Unfortunately the governors are between a rock and a hard place, and I don't envy their jobs. I just wish people would be orderly and wear the masks and practice social distancing when things get re-opened, but I fear they won't, and that is when it will spread. And then how much more dangerous it's going to be even going to the grocery store, because right now, the shoppers have been at home and have not been out and about. But after things reopen, many will have mingled who knows where, and then they will be the shoppers we come in contact with.

I really don't understand people not understanding these times. We ALL would love to have a normal life again, but these civil liberty rebellions...they don't help here. We are in a special time here, calling for special behaviors so that we can get through it as safe as possible, so that we CAN get back to normal. Is that too much to ask of people?


----------



## momtok

lightwave said:


> *I just wish people would be orderly and wear the masks and practice social distancing when things get re-opened, but I fear they won't, and that is when it will spread.* And then how much more dangerous it's going to be even going to the grocery store, because right now, the shoppers have been at home and have not been out and about. But after things reopen, many will have mingled who knows where, and then they will be the shoppers we come in contact with.
> 
> I really don't understand people not understanding these times. We ALL would love to have a normal life again, but these civil liberty rebellions...they don't help here. We are in a special time here, calling for special behaviors so that we can get through it as safe as possible, so that we CAN get back to normal. Is that too much to ask of people?



Great timing for me to read this post.  Just as I read the highlighted, I kid you not, they were interviewing Wisconsonites on the news regarding the openings.  (I am not in Wisconsin, this was national news.)  They interviewed a restaurant owner (or she might have been a waitress, or both) who was wearing a mask.  She was a young woman.  The other woman they spoke to was a shopper/restaurant goer, out and about, probably early fifties or late forties (I only mention age due to risk of complications increasing with age; I myself am 51), and no mask to be found.  And no, she said nothing about being unable to wear one, etc, which I do consider a completely acceptable excuse by the way.    No, she was just so delighted to be 'out and about' again.  Well done!  (where is my facetious thumbs up emoticon?)

editing to add:
It's just sad that one person's lack of precautions can also take down innocent bystanders.  I mean, as to those individuals themselves who flaunt the precautions, I have literally zero sympathy, including if something happens to them.  My attitude there is quite Machiavellian .... hey, you want to go out, roll your dice knowing how randomly this virus likes to play, and perhaps only serve the rest of us by increasing herd immunity?  Be my guest. (facetious thumbs up).   Won't be me, and please expect no business from me either.  The only problem is any other innocent bystanders who happen to get too close.


----------



## Mimmy

We are in phase 1 of reopening in my state. My DH took his car in for a service that really could not be postponed. He had an appointment. They are not practicing social distancing. The person who drove his car to the bay did not wear gloves or a mask. The mechanic got in his car without a mask or gloves. This is his usual dealership. Luckily he has a pack of sanitizing wipes in his car. He called me as he was so unpleasantly surprised that they were doing business as if it is just another day.

We are all trying to be understanding during these difficult times but this is unacceptable. Most of us have probably seen advertisements about how you can buy a car or get it serviced with full confidence that it will be done in a safe manner. This brand is no exception. He plans to email the North America office for this brand and post a Google review for the dealership.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I think Florida opened on April 24th or 25th. Keep track of their numbers, see how they are faring. If you pray, say a prayer that all is going well for Floridians. I am sure there is no one here hoping that Floridians die, because they have opened up. 

Check Georgia's numbers. They have been opened up now for awhile. 

Check Indiana's numbers. They opened this past Monday and will be slowly opening up more and more as the weeks pass. 

Check North Dakota. They never really shut down. 

Check Sweden. They never really shut down. 

Again, I know there is no one here who would wish death on the many people who live in these places just because they have handled this pandemic in a different way from your state.  

Please, instead say a prayer for us and hope for the best. Wish us well.


----------



## Chagall

lightwave said:


> I think one of the reasons might be because they are afraid if they go any longer without opening, they fear there will be an uprising that we are starting to see with these protester groups, who get egged on, which could lead to some dangerous situations. Unfortunately the governors are between a rock and a hard place, and I don't envy their jobs. I just wish people would be orderly and wear the masks and practice social distancing when things get re-opened, but I fear they won't, and that is when it will spread. And then how much more dangerous it's going to be even going to the grocery store, because right now, the shoppers have been at home and have not been out and about. But after things reopen, many will have mingled who knows where, and then they will be the shoppers we come in contact with.
> 
> I really don't understand people not understanding these times. We ALL would love to have a normal life again, but these civil liberty rebellions...they don't help here. We are in a special time here, calling for special behaviors so that we can get through it as safe as possible, so that we CAN get back to normal. Is that too much to ask of people?


I agree with everything you posted. People don’t seem to realize that this fast re-opening and the flaunting of safety measures could delay the bounce back of the economy and things getting back to normal.


----------



## Chanbal

*It has been a tough week for so many people. I hope this can give us some encouraging news:*
*San Diego’s Sorrento Therapeutics says antibody might have ability to fight COVID-19*
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...body-shows-early-promise-in-fighting-covid-19


----------



## luckylove

Mimmy said:


> We are in phase 1 of reopening in my state. My DH took his car in for a service that really could not be postponed. He had an appointment. They are not practicing social distancing. The person who drove his car to the bay did not wear gloves or a mask. The mechanic got in his car without a mask or gloves. This is his usual dealership. Luckily he has a pack of sanitizing wipes in his car. He called me as he was so unpleasantly surprised that they were doing business as if it is just another day.
> 
> We are all trying to be understanding during these difficult times but this is unacceptable. Most of us have probably seen advertisements about how you can buy a car or get it serviced with full confidence that it will be done in a safe manner. This brand is no exception. He plans to email the North America office for this brand and post a Google review for the dealership.



This is horrifying to me! We found the same carelessness in my area in a big chain restaurant... no masks, no gloves and no distancing. Called the manager.... manager's response, "Masks Are Not Mandated.".... called the local mayor. I don't believe any business should open until all employees are properly masked and gloved.


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> This is horrifying to me! We found the same carelessness in my area in a big chain restaurant... no masks, no gloves and no distancing. Called the manager.... manager's response, "Masks Are Not Mandated.".... called the local mayor. I don't believe any business should open until all employees are properly masked and gloved.


Same here on Long Island. I can see a small fringe of people getting crazy and super aggressive egged on by you know who.
I am so thankful to Governor Cuomo for saying the virus came from Europe as my family is part Asian. It is incredible how quickly the racist bias and ugliness come out....


----------



## hermes_lemming

tinybutterfly said:


> I think Florida opened on April 24th or 25th. Keep track of their numbers, see how they are faring. If you pray, say a prayer that all is going well for Floridians. I am sure there is no one here hoping that Floridians die, because they have opened up.
> 
> Check Georgia's numbers. They have been opened up now for awhile.
> 
> Check Indiana's numbers. They opened this past Monday and will be slowly opening up more and more as the weeks pass.
> 
> Check North Dakota. They never really shut down.
> 
> Check Sweden. They never really shut down.
> 
> Again, I know there is no one here who would wish death on the many people who live in these places just because they have handled this pandemic in a different way from your state.
> 
> Please, instead say a prayer for us and hope for the best. Wish us well.


I took this snapshot fr the news 2 days ago c/o of NBC Today show. It shows the increase of cases since they've opened up the states.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> I took this snapshot fr the news 2 days ago c/o of NBC Today show. It shows the increase of cases since they've opened up the states.


very disappointing
I'm not one for rushing things but we can't stay in the house forever....hopefully medical help will come soon


----------



## LemonDrop

I am trying hard not to look at people and what they are doing.  I am just operating under the assumption that NO ONE is taking precautions and I must be vigilant in wiping down everything.  The more I look at people fiddling and touching their masks, removing their masks, not wearing masks it just causes me stress.  I don't need stress.  It is bad for your immune system.  So I have just decided to do what I can do and mentally prepare for a very bad winter.  Come to peace with it.


----------



## foosy

Chagall said:


> Up to now I have only food shopped and dropped groceries off at a relatives late at night. Am thinking of going out for a drive for the first time in two months. Very excited!! I am wondering if wearing pearls and high heels would be over the top.


Any reason to wear heels is a good reason.
Now, does it matter if they are not this season's if you will be in your car all the time?


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> very disappointing
> I'm not one for rushing things but we can't stay in the house forever....hopefully medical help will come soon


I don't know what to say? Obs everyone is frustrated.  But what's truly disturbing are those whove obviously thrown caution to the wind and said eff it. They don't care until either they or someone they care about is in the hospital fighting permanent organ damage or worse. 

Now help will come but obviously not fast enough. Ie jury is still out as to when we will have a vaccine.  Most can agree its not happening this year.


----------



## zen1965

@limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug 
Thank you so much for your kind words and advice! 
I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed. 
Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying. 
I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times. 
Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

zen1965 said:


> @limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug
> Thank you so much for your kind words and advice!
> I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed.
> Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
> The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying.
> I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
> I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times.
> Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.


I'm sorry. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## foosy

sdkitty said:


> and these "demonstrators" in places like Michigan carrying assult weapons and chanting "lock her up"....this is despicable and scary


It looks like the irony entirely escaped the white nationalists that protested alongside those holding up signs portraying the governor with a Hitler mustache...


----------



## m_ichele

LemonDrop said:


> I am trying hard not to look at people and what they are doing.  I am just operating under the assumption that NO ONE is taking precautions and I must be vigilant in wiping down everything.  The more I look at people fiddling and touching their masks, removing their masks, not wearing masks it just causes me stress.  I don't need stress.  It is bad for your immune system.  So I have just decided to do what I can do and mentally prepare for a very bad winter.  Come to peace with it.


I came to peace with it too back when I made my first post in this thread I think last month.  And you’re right, you do what you can do and I’m grateful for you and those who are acting for the greater good  who want to be a solution to the problem rather than add to it. 

I wish more people would understand that even though a lot have been infected and a lot have recovered, it’s a crap shoot if you’re mildly or severely sick and treatment protocols are all over the place because covid is all over the place. There’s a lot of unknowns because it’s still new and we’ll know more in time. I’ve heard a lot of people say I’m healthy so I’ll be ok and take my chances. I’m healthy too as far as I know but I’d rather catch this thing later on because if I’m unlucky and my illness is severe enough requiring hospitalization, hopefully by then there’s better treatment protocols. I’ll keep limiting my outings and continue with safety precautions because I’d rather not add to the pandemic.


----------



## LemonDrop

I know 45 minutes ago I said I am trying not to pay attention to what others are doing.   But I just had a co worker post how great it is in Denver airport.  So crowded.  People at the bar, people in line at Chick fi la and people getting facials at a kiosk.   I understand the need to reopen and return to normal. But facials in the airport ???? At a kiosk in the middle of the terminal??? Is this really a phase that we need to be in right now? I am happy to see people traveling as my livelihood depends on it. I seriously doubt that the person preforming these facials is running back and forth to the bathroom to wash their hands in between customers and playing on their phone.  And if they are sick they are just spreading it to people traveling all over the world.


----------



## zinacef

zen1965 said:


> @limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug
> Thank you so much for your kind words and advice!
> I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed.
> Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
> The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying.
> I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
> I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times.
> Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.


So sad to hear this,  I’m really sorry.  When COViD first came and strict rules were followed, this actually happened to one of my patients, I believe I posted about this somewhere, my patient wants his little Doxie to visit (he had a stroke and barely could talk) he wants to spare his little wife from COViD exposure.  I know I’m persistent but can you go to the nursing home and see her just thru the window.  A friend of mine did this, although she’s not able to receive you but for you a chance to see her —- might be the last time. Hugs to you.


----------



## sdkitty

foosy said:


> It looks like the irony entirely escaped the white nationalists that protested alongside those holding up signs portraying the governor with a Hitler mustache...


I doubt many of these people even know the definition of the word irony


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I know 45 minutes ago I said I am trying not to pay attention to what others are doing.   But I just had a co worker post how great it is in Denver airport.  So crowded.  *People at the bar, people in line at Chick fi la and people getting facials at a kiosk*.   I understand the need to reopen and return to normal. But facials in the airport ???? At a kiosk in the middle of the terminal??? Is this really a phase that we need to be in right now? I am happy to see people traveling as my livelihood depends on it. I seriously doubt that the person preforming these facials is running back and forth to the bathroom to wash their hands in between customers and playing on their phone. * And if they are sick they are just spreading it to people traveling all over the world*.


The lunacy of this just made me LOL. Some don't care. I'm telling you. They're like "oh ill be fine. I'm healthy..." blah blah

And yes they can be asymptomatic and still spreading it... all over the world.


----------



## zinacef

HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> Any reason to wear heels is a good reason.
> Now, does it matter if they are not this season's if you will be in your car all the time?


No they have to be this season for sure lol. Someone might see me sprinting from my house to the car in my mask and rubber gloves, how could they not notice my shoes.


----------



## whateve

I wore real clothes today for the first time in two months, just to go on a drive.


----------



## Chagall

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.


Everyone really appreciates what you are doing for the Covid patients and what you are going through. Words can’t really express the appreciation but many of us think of you all the time. Please keep well.


----------



## elvisfan4life

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.


God bless you- keep safe thank you for taking.time to give us a true picture of.how horrific this disease is ..... You are all heroes we thank.you xx


----------



## limom

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.


Thank you for everything.


----------



## luckylove

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.



Thank you for everything you and your colleagues do each day!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.



Bless you for all you are doing & have been through. Thank you just doesn't seem to be enough..
You are in our thoughts & prayers & at 7pm in my neck of the woods I am applauding all with making some "noise"
with pots & pans & clapping...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

zen1965 said:


> @limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug
> Thank you so much for your kind words and advice!
> I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed.
> Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
> The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying.
> I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
> I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times.
> Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.


Thank you for the update. I hope you are able to see your Mum soon. These really are brutal times. Wishing you the best.


----------



## zinacef

Thank you my Tpf friends for listening it really means so much to my mental health. My husband is medical and  to get away from COViD convo I’ve even introduced H and M.  I better jump into that thread so I can keep up with it.


----------



## Chanbal

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.



Thank you for sharing and for helping your patients. Make sure you rest, so you don't forget your helmet or any other safety measure. I know that with masks, your patients can't see your smile, but I'm sure they feel how much you care for them. You are giving your contribution to this world, and a very big one.


----------



## dorcast

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.



Thank you for what you do. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## MooMooVT

Mimmy said:


> I am sorry to hear about what you are going through. It must be disappointing to get a work certification and then be laid off.
> 
> I can sympathize with the lack of healthy eating too. I do pretty well and then likely out of boredom I eat junk food snacks.
> 
> Luckily my yoga instructor is live streaming yoga classes but I miss going to class and seeing him and my classmates.
> 
> As you state, one day at a time ...


Thanks Mimmy! I was feeling a little down but better today. Each day is different - some more stressful/depressing and others less so. I appreciate having this community so much


----------



## Gracilan

limom said:


> Same here on Long Island. I can see a small fringe of people getting crazy and super aggressive egged on by you know who.
> I am so thankful to Governor Cuomo for saying the virus came from Europe as my family is part Asian. It is incredible how quickly the racist bias and ugliness come out....


It came from Europe, however, it originated in China


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I suspect your son may be right! I wonder how history will look back on the handling of this Pandemic?


Hopefully history will be written truthfully.


----------



## lightwave

zen1965 said:


> @limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug
> Thank you so much for your kind words and advice!
> I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed.
> Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
> The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying.
> I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
> I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times.
> Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.


I am so sorry about what you are going through. I hope you can find some semblance of peace, and if a miracle could occur that your mother can reverse course and get well, I wish that for you too.


----------



## lightwave

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.


Thank you for all that you are doing for people. Bless you!


----------



## Tootsie17

zinacef said:


> Thank you my Tpf friends for listening it really means so much to my mental health. My husband is medical and  to get away from COViD convo I’ve even introduced H and M.  I better jump into that thread so I can keep up with it.


That thread is the best entertainment when you want to forget about covid for a while.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

zinacef said:


> HI here again, reporting from the front line. So it’s now about 2 months since COViD has taken over our lives, I work  full time COViD now. Used to be CVICU and for all of us in our unit, it was the life we used to know.  We came to work one day and all our cardiacs were moved and we made rooms for COViDs.and we have a huge unit. It felt like we lost our house, home and family and it was downhill from there. Putting on PPEs to do the smallest things, helmet and all is really getting to us now but can’t do without it.  I forgot to wear my helmet one time  , just didn’t feel it not being on my head and face, my poor patient kept signaling me to go and leave, I really didn’t get it until I was outside the room to supposingly take my helmet off and that’s when I realize that he cared about me not getting  contaminated.  We knock on our glass door to get the attention of other nurses to help us get stuff when we are inside and nobody can hear me, he actually offered me to use his call light. We refrain from using the light as it is another source of noise and we actually have an extra RN who is  assigned to hear us and help us get what we need when we are inside. Just some small things that actually are big things—- he was so considerate and that’s a rarity these days.  I really hope him the best as he is a Ca pt on chemo. But we are silently exhausted, we feel like there is just no way out, like somebody left us buried in the sand and we are drowning. For sure, we certainly thank a lot of people and organizations for sending us meals almost each day, great meals from local restaurants to help build businesses back up again. Thank you to everyone who are taking care of themselves and doing their best each day. Be well. I know it’s not the end of our careers but definitely really trying times. Thank you for listening.


A huge thank you for all you and your coworkers do. I can only imagine how challenging and stressful it can be. Please know your work is very much appreciated and we know the sacrifices you are making. Stay safe!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

zen1965 said:


> @limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug
> Thank you so much for your kind words and advice!
> I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed.
> Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
> The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying.
> I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
> I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times.
> Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.


I am so sorry. I hope you are able to see her soon.....


----------



## BigPurseSue

zen1965 said:


> @limom @zinacef @Chagall @whateve @pixiejenna @LemonDrop @hermes—Lemming @momtok @luckylove @Chanbal @LVlvoe_bug
> Thank you so much for your kind words and advice!
> I was not able to see my mum today. The hospital does not allow visitors. Categorically so. The only exception is made for dying patients - and even then official approval is needed.
> Alas, my mum is in no position to FaceTime. According to the doctor I spoke to on the phone She is paralysed, unable to speak and only occasionally opens her eyes. Due to her age (85) he sees more or less no chance for an even partial recovery. Grim predicament.
> The director of the nursing home promised me a more personal account. However, once she is back there she will be in strict quarantine for at least 6 days, possibly longer. Still no chance to see her. As there are no visitors allowed in the nursing home unless someone is dying.
> I have been arguing with authorities all day to no avail. Now, I am in kind of shutdown mode since I have to drive 500 km tomorrow. My son has to be back at school on Monday for the first time in 2 months, hence we need to get home.
> I just hope my mum hangs on to life until we are allowed to see her. These are brutal times.
> Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.



I'm so sorry Zen. What you and your mother are going through is horrible and should not be happening. Please know that you both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BigPurseSue

momtok said:


> Great timing for me to read this post.  Just as I read the highlighted, I kid you not, they were interviewing Wisconsonites on the news regarding the openings.  (I am not in Wisconsin, this was national news.)  They interviewed a restaurant owner (or she might have been a waitress, or both) who was wearing a mask.  She was a young woman.  The other woman they spoke to was a shopper/restaurant goer, out and about, probably early fifties or late forties (I only mention age due to risk of complications increasing with age; I myself am 51), and no mask to be found.  And no, she said nothing about being unable to wear one, etc, which I do consider a completely acceptable excuse by the way.    No, she was just so delighted to be 'out and about' again.  Well done!  (where is my facetious thumbs up emoticon?)
> 
> editing to add:
> It's just sad that one person's lack of precautions can also take down innocent bystanders.  I mean, as to those individuals themselves who flaunt the precautions, I have literally zero sympathy, including if something happens to them.  My attitude there is quite Machiavellian .... hey, you want to go out, roll your dice knowing how randomly this virus likes to play, and perhaps only serve the rest of us by increasing herd immunity?  Be my guest. (facetious thumbs up).   Won't be me, and please expect no business from me either.  The only problem is any other innocent bystanders who happen to get too close.



I live in Wisconsin and it's appalling to many of us what's going on. After the state supreme court struck down the governor's stay-at-home order numerous counties announced their own stay-at-home orders. At that point the legislature threatened to sue the counties and most of them backed down and opened up. Fortunately we live in a county that responded 'you got lawyers, we got lawyers too, bring 'em on.' Yet we're an island and not everyone agrees with our adherence to the stay-at-home order.

What's going on is that the Tavern League, which is a politically powerful force in the state, wants bars and restaurants open for Memorial Day weekend, along with the rest of the tourism industry. How else did all those rural taverns know within minutes of the state supreme court's ruling that they could open their bars to the public without legal repercussions? But the League is not providing bars and restaurants with any directions or advice on safeguards, or support if owners prefer to offer only curbside pickup. 

If the state is open to tourism, particularly out-of-state tourism for Memorial Day it's going to be disastrous. Neighboring states of Illinois, Michigan and Iowa are battling major outbreaks. 

The state's stay-at-home order has been highly effective at keeping the virus from spreading from Milwaukee, which has become a hotspot, to the rest of the state, according to university researchers that have been tracking the different strains of the virus. It's shocking to me that not only has the legislature opposed the extension but has not offered any other plans for managing the epidemic or managing a reopening.

While walking the dogs tonight we passed a large house party. Crowded, no masks, no social distancing. Obviously they figured that even though there's still a stay-at-home order active in our county why respect it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BigPurseSue said:


> I live in Wisconsin and it's appalling to many of us what's going on. After the state supreme court struck down the governor's stay-at-home order numerous counties announced their own stay-at-home orders. At that point the legislature threatened to sue the counties and most of them backed down and opened up. Fortunately we live in a county that responded 'you got lawyers, we got lawyers too, bring 'em on.' Yet we're an island and not everyone agrees with our adherence to the stay-at-home order.
> 
> What's going on is that the Tavern League, which is a politically powerful force in the state, wants bars and restaurants open for Memorial Day weekend, along with the rest of the tourism industry. How else did all those rural taverns know within minutes of the state supreme court's ruling that they could open their bars to the public without legal repercussions? But the League is not providing bars and restaurants with any directions or advice on safeguards, or support if owners prefer to offer only curbside pickup.
> 
> If the state is open to tourism, particularly out-of-state tourism for Memorial Day it's going to be disastrous. Neighboring states of Illinois, Michigan and Iowa are battling major outbreaks.
> 
> The state's stay-at-home order has been highly effective at keeping the virus from spreading from Milwaukee, which has become a hotspot, to the rest of the state, according to university researchers that have been tracking the different strains of the virus. It's shocking to me that not only has the legislature opposed the extension but has not offered any other plans for managing the epidemic or managing a reopening.
> 
> While walking the dogs tonight we passed a large house party. Crowded, no masks, no social distancing. Obviously they figured that even though there's still a stay-at-home order active in our county why respect it?


Hey fellow Wisconsinite!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hey fellow Wisconsinite!!!!



Hey there! I'm here in the big university town. Where are you?


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m south of you in Illinois between Wisconsin and Indiana opening up I’m expecting a huge surge in cases in both states. I know so many people who have a second home in Wisconsin. I can see people who live near those boarders crossing over to do what they can’t yet do here. So many people are pissed about the SIP order and the required mask order.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hermes_lemming said:


> I took this snapshot fr the news 2 days ago c/o of NBC Today show. It shows the increase of cases since they've opened up the states.



 I would not be surprised if the numbers go up at first, but really am hoping that after that initial uptick, that the numbers will settle out.

Zen1965, so sorry about your mom and the situation you are all in due to the pandemic.

Here is a site to track Georgia's numbers. 

https://dph.georgia.gov/covid-19-daily-status-report

I'll look for a similar site for Florida.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Florida-Has county specific information

https://floridahealthcovid19.gov

Indiana-Has a map listing number of cases and deaths by county.

https://www.coronavirus.in.gov/2393.htm

North Dakota

https://www.health.nd.gov/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/north-dakota-coronavirus-cases


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> I’m south of you in Illinois between Wisconsin and Indiana opening up I’m expecting a huge surge in cases in both states. I know so many people who have a second home in Wisconsin. I can see people who live near those boarders crossing over to do what they can’t yet do here. So many people are pissed about the SIP order and the required mask order.



Tourists from Illinois sustain a large part of the economy of the northern part of the state. They have since the days of Al Capone (who also had a second home in northern Wisconsin). That's one of the reasons they want the state entirely open by Memorial Day weekend. 

DH and I both have huge extended families throughout the state. One of the tragedies is that our families are being divided by this, culturally and politically, families that were very close. If you have one family with a member or members that are high-risk and other family members that are scoffing at wearing masks and the whole social distancing thing it leads to fierce anger and rifts.  

By the way here's an article about how retail workers have been facing increasingly angry customers:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/15/us/coronavirus-masks-violence.html

Please stay safe, Pixiejenna! We are worrying about you!


----------



## BigPurseSue

tinybutterfly said:


> Florida-Has county specific information
> 
> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov
> 
> Indiana-Has a map listing number of cases and deaths by county.
> 
> https://www.coronavirus.in.gov/2393.htm
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> https://www.health.nd.gov/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/north-dakota-coronavirus-cases



Here's Wisconsin's:
https://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/outbreaks/index.htm
There's a county breakdown somewhere in there. However some of our counties have stopped reporting. 
And until this past week it was nearly impossible to get tested.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

hermes_lemming said:


> I took this snapshot fr the news 2 days ago c/o of NBC Today show. It shows the increase of cases since they've opened up the states.


Minnesota is not opened up yet. We open on Monday.


----------



## tinybutterfly

https://www.dailywire.com/news/desa...ase-1-icu-hospitalizations-from-virus-down-21

Here is an interesting article about Florida. 

Thanks! 

On my phone. Will keep it short.


----------



## Chagall

I think Pandemics are the worst thing mankind has had to live through. Wars were brought upon by mankind themselves. For the most part people had jobs helping the war effort and some economies thrived. Although you can point fingers at various governments in the handling of Covid-19, we have been at the mercy of this virus through no fault of our own. Obviously many died during the wars but man themselves started these wars. I suppose the only thing man is at fault with here is fighting against measures being taken to defeat this enemy.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I think it’s unfair to judge states based solely on the amount of positive cases right now. They aren’t all testing at the same rate and capacity. If they are testing less then naturally they’ll have less positives. If they’re testing more they’ll have more positives. It’s also important to know when you’re looking at the data to ask who and where they’re testing. For example, Tennessee was one of the first states to do large scale testing regardless of symptoms. They currently have 37 test sites across the state and anyone, regardless of symptoms, can be tested. The test sites accommodate drive thru and clinics are available to test by appointment. Because not everyone can easily get to a clinic or drive thru facility, the state has put boots on the ground and they are concentrating on public housing (among other areas) right now. They are set up in communities and anyone can be tested if they so choose to be tested. Last week, TN had a one day uptick of over 1000 cases with a few days of higher than normal positives. What most news sites failed to mention was that in one prison alone over 2000 people were tested and almost half were positive. Instead, some news sites simply claimed TN had over 1000% increase in cases with no mention that TN is highly concentrated on testing prisons, homeless shelters, long-term care homes and public housing. On the flip side, when I see a state that has a drop in cases or leveling, my question is how much are they testing? Who are they testing? My point is that there’s just too many variables to accurately compare and judge states based on positive cases. Right now, it seems more accurate to look at hospitalizations to gauge how it’s going. It’s still too early to tell if openings are having an effect on cases, hospitalizations and deaths. We’ll soon find out though. Hoping for the best for everyone.


----------



## foosy

Ms.Dixie said:


> I think it’s unfair to judge states based solely on the amount of positive cases right now. They aren’t all testing at the same rate and capacity. If they are testing less then naturally they’ll have less positives. If they’re testing more they’ll have more positives. It’s also important to know when you’re looking at the data to ask who and where they’re testing. For example, Tennessee was one of the first states to do large scale testing regardless of symptoms. They currently have 37 test sites across the state and anyone, regardless of symptoms, can be tested. The test sites accommodate drive thru and clinics are available to test by appointment. Because not everyone can easily get to a clinic or drive thru facility, the state has put boots on the ground and they are concentrating on public housing (among other areas) right now. They are set up in communities and anyone can be tested if they so choose to be tested. Last week, TN had a one day uptick of over 1000 cases with a few days of higher than normal positives. What most news sites failed to mention was that in one prison alone over 2000 people were tested and almost half were positive. Instead, some news sites simply claimed TN had over 1000% increase in cases with no mention that TN is highly concentrated on testing prisons, homeless shelters, long-term care homes and public housing. On the flip side, when I see a state that has a drop in cases or leveling, my question is how much are they testing? Who are they testing? My point is that there’s just too many variables to accurately compare and judge states based on positive cases. Right now, it seems more accurate to look at hospitalizations to gauge how it’s going. It’s still too early to tell if openings are having an effect on cases, hospitalizations and deaths. We’ll soon find out though. Hoping for the best for everyone.


One of our biggest problem is that this pandemic has become politicized. Once this happens decisions are made based on “best political outcome” and this does not have to do anything with what is actually needed. And it gets worse because decisions made are taken to the extreme. 
Testing and reporting have become tools of politicians instead of tools of health officials. Interest groups and conspiracies thrive in those situations as they can lean on messages released by officials, be it politicians or even the Supreme Court as we just saw in Wisconsin.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Some of the state websites indicate number of persons tested, infected, recovering or deceased. 

Many states are only testing the severely ill. That also skews the numbers. 

There are people out there who have already had the virus, are not now contagious, but who never became sick enough to be hospitalized or tested. 

It will be helpful, I am sure, when testing is more widespread and we can get a clearer idea of who has had the virus, how did they fare and how many deaths vs. how many infected there actually have been. 

Right now in most states, because tests are hard to come by, mostly the very sick are being tested. People who had robust immune systems that handled the virus without incidence, those people are invisible in the data. They aren’t tested at all, because they did not become deathly ill. 

If Tennessee has such widespread testing, that state should give us clearer data, than the states that have limited testing.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BigPurseSue said:


> Tourists from Illinois sustain a large part of the economy of the northern part of the state. They have since the days of Al Capone (who also had a second home in northern Wisconsin). That's one of the reasons they want the state entirely open by Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> DH and I both have huge extended families throughout the state. One of the tragedies is that our families are being divided by this, culturally and politically, families that were very close. If you have one family with a member or members that are high-risk and other family members that are scoffing at wearing masks and the whole social distancing thing it leads to fierce anger and rifts.
> 
> By the way here's an article about how retail workers have been facing increasingly angry customers:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/15/us/coronavirus-masks-violence.html
> 
> Please stay safe, Pixiejenna! We are worrying about you!


I couldn’t believe how busy the bars were when the law was lifted.....I read that parts of the Dells are opening soon which means probably people from other states will come.


----------



## southernbelle43

Maybe this will cheer us up a little. Daughter performing last year on a cruise ship.


----------



## foosy

tinybutterfly said:


> ...
> There are people out there who have already had the virus, are not now contagious, but who never became sick enough to be hospitalized or tested.
> ...


It is not clear that they are not contagious.
What further complicates the situation is that there are people that were sick, were tested positive, then recovered and tested negative, and yet they may still be shedding the virus. Various research shows that the virus can remain  for a very long time in the tears, and some new research has also found it in the semen. It is not yet understood if these could be contagious but it is clear that we do not yet have enough knowledge about how to deal with this virus, and that everyday brings new discoveries.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Minnesota is not opened up yet. We open on Monday.


 NBC today show needs to better vet their news source.  I have no idea how they got those stats


----------



## hermes_lemming

So yesterday I had virtual HH w/ a former coworker who is slightly older.  Well I did more of the drinking, she did more of the talking..  She is nearly 60.  She was telling me about a friend of hers that had blatant disregard for this epidemic and clearly in the camp of this is all media hype etc.  That this friend of hers also had a gf who shared the same view.

Well apparently the extended lockdown has gotten to her cuz she finally accepted his invite to a weekly backyard dinner w/ social distancing in place (to make the guests comfortable) after politely refusing for nearly a month. Well guess what happened.  Yep, she now has the virus.  No preexisting conditions,  was fit as a fiddle.  Not anymore.

I still can't believe she went.  This woman is normally super vigilant, wears her face mask, gloves, washes her hands diligently etc.  Even stocked up on zinc etc.  *big sigh*  I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## tinybutterfly

foosy said:


> It is not clear that they are not contagious.
> What further complicates the situation is that there are people that were sick, were tested positive, then recovered and tested negative, and yet they may still be shedding the virus. Various research shows that the virus can remain  for a very long time in the tears, and some new research has also found it in the semen. It is not yet understood if these could be contagious but it is clear that we do not yet have enough knowledge about how to deal with this virus, and that everyday brings new discoveries.



I understand that. But there are also some people who are not contagious. Some are, some are not. You are right, this is new. We will have to learn as we go. The medical people will need to figure out how to determine who is immune and no longer contagious. If none of us can ever build immunity to this, we have a problem. 

I lived through the Hong Kong flu ( sorry, that is what it was called ) in the late 60s, the Swine flu in the 90s and the whole Aids epidemic. Yes, this is new and scary, but sadly, new diseases crop up periodically. We do our best with the information we have and learn as we deal with it over the years. 

And if we cannot develop immunity to Covid19, how is a vaccine going to to work? If people continue to re-catch it and shed the virus to then infect others, what good would a vaccine do? Vaccinating people who cannot build antibodies, will be sick again later and will infect others...that is hopeless. Vaccines work by encouraging our immune systems to build antibodies. If most of us cannot build permanent immunity to this disease, the vaccine as a means of saving us all is not going to work. What do we do if this is the case? Does Covid19 become like Aids, something we know is out there, we need to be careful, there is no cure, no vaccine? 

Is that how it is? 

We don’t know yet, there needs to be more testing done and hopefully the virus will mutate to something our bodies can deal with more easily.  Hopefully the people who cannot build immunity, continue to shed live virus are the exception and not the norm. Here’s hoping.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

hermes_lemming said:


> NBC today show needs to better vet their news source.  I have no idea how they got those stats


I wish we could completely trust our news sources. One outlet says one thing, one says another, most of them embellish or exaggerate. Who knows. What we do know is that we have to do our best to stay safe and protect others as well as ourselves no matter who says what.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hermes_lemming said:


> So yesterday I had virtual HH w/ a former coworker who is slightly older.  Well I did more of the drinking, she did more of the talking..  She is nearly 60.  She was telling me about a friend of hers that had blatant disregard for this epidemic and clearly in the camp of this is all media hype etc.  That this friend of hers also had a gf who shared the same view.
> 
> Well apparently the extended lockdown has gotten to her cuz she finally accepted his invite to a weekly backyard dinner w/ social distancing in place (to make the guests comfortable) after politely refusing for nearly a month. Well guess what happened.  Yep, she now has the virus.  No preexisting conditions,  was fit as a fiddle.  Not anymore.
> 
> I still can't believe she went.  This woman is normally super vigilant, wears her face mask, gloves, washes her hands diligently etc.  Even stocked up on zinc etc.  *big sigh*  I hope she recovers soon.



I am sorry your friend caught the virus at a social event where people were practicing social distancing. I hope she has a speedy and complete recovery! 

Does she know which other guest she caught it from? Are more people coming down sick, also? Do they all have to self-quarantine for two weeks now and not go out at all? How does that work in your state?


----------



## hermes_lemming

tinybutterfly said:


> I am sorry your friend caught the virus at a social event where people were practicing social distancing. I hope she has a speedy and complete recovery!
> 
> Does she know which other guest she caught it from? Are more people coming down sick, also? Do they all have to self-quarantine for two weeks now and not go out at all? How does that work in your state?


Yea I was glad I was drinking something stiff when she told me the news cuz my jaw dropped

She suspects its either the host or his gf as neither were wearing a mask and she was the only guest who attended (big red flag). They must have been asymptotic as she said they looked healthy whereas her symptoms came down hard 4 days after the BBQ.

My state is still closed and so is my city. I believed we're slowly opening to curbside pickups for retail but that's about it. So no worries about quarantining as we have literally no alternative.  The offices aren't open.

Thank you for your well wishes. I pray she has a complete recovery as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> Tourists from Illinois sustain a large part of the economy of the northern part of the state. They have since the days of Al Capone (who also had a second home in northern Wisconsin). That's one of the reasons they want the state entirely open by Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> DH and I both have huge extended families throughout the state. One of the tragedies is that our families are being divided by this, culturally and politically, families that were very close. If you have one family with a member or members that are high-risk and other family members that are scoffing at wearing masks and the whole social distancing thing it leads to fierce anger and rifts.
> 
> By the way here's an article about how retail workers have been facing increasingly angry customers:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/15/us/coronavirus-masks-violence.html
> 
> Please stay safe, Pixiejenna! We are worrying about you!



Yep I know some coworkers who are doing just that next weekend lol.

Luckily at my store we haven’t had any serious violence. I’m in the office so I have minimal exposure to that. I do answer the phone and I’ve had plenty of people yelling about a variety of topics. Our store required face masks before it was state mandated, people yell about that. People yelling about item limits and not holding stuff for them. The best one was a guy complained about a employee (who was wearing a mask) who coughed he told a manager and all she did was talk to him. He should be fired for coughing in a pandemic. The best part was after yelling at me and wanting to talk to a manager the manager who takes the call was the one he already talked to in the store. We’re all screened after we clock in and anyone who fails the questions or has a high temperature 100.4 or above are sent home.

The only violent episode we’ve had was with a long time customer (everyone knows him hard to miss 6+ feet tall and in his 60’s and he’s not stable at all) was attempting to hoard water. We have people watching the area saw him come through grab the maximum amount allowed and then came back in for round two. The person watching the water told him that he already had the limit before he can’t have any more. The employee calls a manager and tells him about him, so when he comes up to check out the manager refused to sell to him because he had already gotten the limit for the day. This guy starts yelling picks up a case of water and throws it on the floor towards the manager and says what is he going to do about that. The whole week he was at our store every day buying the maximum limit of water. Yelling at cashiers for touching his stuff. He yelled at a pregnant supervisor for unloading his cart, now he;s going to get covid because she touched his stuff, and he’s going to sue the store and her for him catching it. For someone who’s so damn concerned about catching it you’re out a hell of a lot. Also why buy so much water he probably had nearly a pallet worth of water by the end of the week.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cause we need something light.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> So yesterday I had virtual HH w/ a former coworker who is slightly older.  Well I did more of the drinking, she did more of the talking..  She is nearly 60.  She was telling me about a friend of hers that had blatant disregard for this epidemic and clearly in the camp of this is all media hype etc.  That this friend of hers also had a gf who shared the same view.
> 
> Well apparently the extended lockdown has gotten to her cuz she finally accepted his invite to a weekly backyard dinner w/ social distancing in place (to make the guests comfortable) after politely refusing for nearly a month. Well guess what happened.  Yep, she now has the virus.  No preexisting conditions,  was fit as a fiddle.  Not anymore.
> 
> I still can't believe she went.  This woman is normally super vigilant, wears her face mask, gloves, washes her hands diligently etc.  Even stocked up on zinc etc.  *big sigh*  I hope she recovers soon.


I'm sorry for your friend. I hope she has a mild case. Just one lapse in judgment and this happens. It is a warning for us all.


----------



## whateve

Our county hasn't opened up yet but we've had a huge increase in deaths in the last few days. They've identified 3 more nursing homes that have outbreaks. Apparently they don't call it an outbreak until they get to 11 cases. Over 75 percent of deaths are seniors.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok just found this forum.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> Yep I know some coworkers who are doing just that next weekend lol.
> 
> Luckily at my store we haven’t had any serious violence. I’m in the office so I have minimal exposure to that. I do answer the phone and I’ve had plenty of people yelling about a variety of topics. Our store required face masks before it was state mandated, people yell about that. People yelling about item limits and not holding stuff for them. The best one was a guy complained about a employee (who was wearing a mask) who coughed he told a manager and all she did was talk to him. He should be fired for coughing in a pandemic. The best part was after yelling at me and wanting to talk to a manager the manager who takes the call was the one he already talked to in the store. We’re all screened after we clock in and anyone who fails the questions or has a high temperature 100.4 or above are sent home.
> 
> The only violent episode we’ve had was with a long time customer (everyone knows him hard to miss 6+ feet tall and in his 60’s and he’s not stable at all) was attempting to hoard water. We have people watching the area saw him come through grab the maximum amount allowed and then came back in for round two. The person watching the water told him that he already had the limit before he can’t have any more. The employee calls a manager and tells him about him, so when he comes up to check out the manager refused to sell to him because he had already gotten the limit for the day. This guy starts yelling picks up a case of water and throws it on the floor towards the manager and says what is he going to do about that. The whole week he was at our store every day buying the maximum limit of water. Yelling at cashiers for touching his stuff. He yelled at a pregnant supervisor for unloading his cart, now he;s going to get covid because she touched his stuff, and he’s going to sue the store and her for him catching it. For someone who’s so damn concerned about catching it you’re out a hell of a lot. Also why buy so much water he probably had nearly a pallet worth of water by the end of the week.


I’m so sorry people are acting this way to you and other employees, it’s not right...can you ban this man from the store? Please stay safe!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve worked there for 19 years and the only people who have been banned were for theft. If it happened to me I would have called the cops and start filming on my phone, and I wouldn’t care what management thinks that’s attempted assault and I’m filing a report. I would also escalate it with corporate as high as possible to insure that they are actually banned.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Cause we need something light.
> 
> View attachment 4732469
> View attachment 4732470
> View attachment 4732471


I'm seriously that chick in the second pic


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for your friend. I hope she has a mild case. Just one lapse in judgment and this happens. It is a warning for us all.


Me too. Thank you. I still feel so bad. She was so cautious otherwise. I mean she has a solar powered generator for her phone in case the electricity cuts out for Pete's sake! Talk about over prepared.  But yea, one lapse and bam. Its like my cousin and her family in Texas. *sigh*


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> So yesterday I had virtual HH w/ a former coworker who is slightly older.  Well I did more of the drinking, she did more of the talking..  She is nearly 60.  She was telling me about a friend of hers that had blatant disregard for this epidemic and clearly in the camp of this is all media hype etc.  That this friend of hers also had a gf who shared the same view.
> 
> Well apparently the extended lockdown has gotten to her cuz she finally accepted his invite to a weekly backyard dinner w/ social distancing in place (to make the guests comfortable) after politely refusing for nearly a month. Well guess what happened.  Yep, she now has the virus.  No preexisting conditions,  was fit as a fiddle.  Not anymore.
> 
> I still can't believe she went.  This woman is normally super vigilant, wears her face mask, gloves, washes her hands diligently etc.  Even stocked up on zinc etc.  *big sigh*  I hope she recovers soon.


Sorry to hear about the person who contacted the virus after being so cautious for so long. I hope she recovers quickly. This only goes to illustrate that the only real protection will be the vaccine.


----------



## foosy

Chagall said:


> Sorry to hear about the person who contacted the virus after being so cautious for so long. I hope she recovers quickly. This only goes to illustrate that the only real protection will be the vaccine.


It also goes to illustrate that peer pressure is successful in making people take their guards down. 
This pandemic is not over, but all this talk about reopening because “numbers are down” are sinking in the minds of many. 
It is not that we should not reopen, we should but only in conditions that maximize safety, and unfortunately in order to boost the economy, safety is thrown out the window and is replaced by messaging that “we are ok now” and that “no testing is needed” and even that “there is no more need for social distancing” ugh!


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> It also goes to illustrate that peer pressure is successful in making people take their guards down.
> This pandemic is not over, but all this talk about reopening because “numbers are down” are sinking in the minds of many.
> It is not that we should not reopen, we should but only in conditions that maximize safety, and unfortunately in order to boost the economy, safety is thrown out the window and is replaced by messaging that “we are ok now” and that “no testing is needed” and even that “there is no more need for social distancing” ugh!


Absolutely right. Many find the reopening far more anxiety provoking than the lock down for the very reasons you stated.


----------



## Love Of My Life

foosy said:


> It also goes to illustrate that peer pressure is successful in making people take their guards down.
> This pandemic is not over, but all this talk about reopening because “numbers are down” are sinking in the minds of many.
> It is not that we should not reopen, we should but only in conditions that maximize safety, and unfortunately in order to boost the economy, safety is thrown out the window and is replaced by messaging that “we are ok now” and that “no testing is needed” and even that “there is no more need for social distancing” ugh!



When our leader says" Virus or no Virus, we're open" it sends the wrong message, IMO
We all need to still listen to the scientists & do what we feel is best for ourselves including the wearing of a mask, JMO
It is much too early too dive into going into stores, restaurants, bars, beaches , etc
There is still a great need for social distancing, testing & tracing & of course a vaccine
STAY SAFE!!


----------



## chicklety

Chagall said:


> Sorry to hear about the person who contacted the virus after being so cautious for so long. I hope she recovers quickly. This only goes to illustrate that the only real protection will be the vaccine.


If I may ask, how severe/ what types of symptoms is she having? I've been too scared to even take a walk (I might have to get over that soon) I'm so sorry and wish her speediest recovery.  maybe it'll cheer her up to know she has friends here wishing her well!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Do what you need to do to take care of yourselves. If that means staying home, stay home. If that means getting back to work to feed your family and pay your bills, do that. 

How has Cornona virus impacted my life and lifestyle? 

It's time to go to the grocery again for ourselves and my mother. It would be easier in some ways to do both of our shopping at one time, even though people seeing us with two carts would think we are hoarders and terrible people. Trying to wipe down two loads of groceries that are supposed to last three weeks for each family is too much to do at one time, so we will go out twice to shop, once for us and once another day for my mother. I am dreading this, but also looking forward to being out shopping, even though it is just for food and even though it is stressful. I have mixed feelings, but I am going to try to enjoy my time being out and about! It will be wonderful to see people doing their shopping and just living life.  

Two weeks have passed since my mom was exposed to her neighbor. Everyone is fine. I am thankful! 

I am thankful my state is starting to carefully open up, taking precautions and setting rules in place, so we can gradually get back to functioning in a more normal way. I think I am going to move to reading the thread regarding states that are opening up. It seems most people left here are in shut down mode and I don't belong here. 

Wishing you all the best and I hope you have a safe and happy summer!


----------



## southernbelle43

chicklety said:


> If I may ask, how severe/ what types of symptoms is she having? I've been too scared to even take a walk (I might have to get over that soon) I'm so sorry and wish her speediest recovery.  maybe it'll cheer her up to know she has friends here wishing her well!


Please go outside. There is NO danger whatsoever from walking in the open air away from other people. Every doctor, scientist, resource will confirm this.  It is healthy both physically and mentally!


----------



## Chagall

My biggest concern is grocery shopping. The shopping lists  are quite large as the shopping is done for a family member also. I am wondering if it is better to shop every two weeks which means you are in the store longer, but go less often, or shop weekly. Shopping weekly would mean less time in the store, but more frequent exposures. I can’t come to a decision on this lol.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> My biggest concern is grocery shopping. The shopping lists  are quite large as the shopping is done for a family member also. I am wondering if it is better to shop every two weeks which means you are in the store longer, but go less often, or shop weekly. Shopping weekly would mean less time in the store, but more frequent exposures. I can’t come to a decision on this lol.


IMO it's hit or miss.  depends on whether you encounter someone who is carrying the virus or who has left germs behind.  if you're really worried and want to choose, I'd say probably going less often would be less risk.


----------



## southernbelle43

Chagall said:


> My biggest concern is grocery shopping. The shopping lists  are quite large as the shopping is done for a family member also. I am wondering if it is better to shop every two weeks which means you are in the store longer, but go less often, or shop weekly. Shopping weekly would mean less time in the store, but more frequent exposures. I can’t come to a decision on this lol.


Do you not have the option to order and do a curbside pickup?  Many  groceries are doing this. I go to the grocery store every week, wear my mask and stay six feet away from everyone. When I get home I put the groceries away and wash my hands thoroughly.  BUT I live in a state with a low incidence. If I lived in NYC or one of the states being slammed by this virus I would be more careful.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> IMO it's hit or miss.  depends on whether you encounter someone who is carrying the virus or who has left germs behind.  if you're really worried and want to choose, I'd say probably going less often would be less risk.


Thanks I have been going less often because I hate going so put it off for as long as possible lol.


----------



## Chagall

southernbelle43 said:


> Do you not have the option to order and do a curbside pickup?  Many  groceries are doing this. I go to the grocery store every week, wear my mask and stay six feet away from everyone. When I get home I put the groceries away and wash my hands thoroughly.  BUT I live in a state with a low incidence. If I lived in NYC or one of the states being slammed by this virus I would be more careful.


There is curb side pickup with a two week at least waiting list. I also wonder how much better off you are having a store worker handle and pack your groceries.  What if they are sick or a spreader of the virus sans symptoms. There have been a lot of store workers that have tested positive across our province. There is also the incentive of being paid extra as a front line employee that may make a worker go to work when they are in a quandary. I think it’s six to one, half a dozen to the other safety wise. If a sick worker is stocking the shelves at least the produce has a while to decontaminate.


----------



## chicklety

southernbelle43 said:


> Please go outside. There is NO danger whatsoever from walking in the open air away from other people. Every doctor, scientist, resource will confirm this.  It is healthy both physically and mentally!


THANKS dear, I appreciate this. Will definitely do. Promise. Thank you again!


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> There is curb side pickup with a two week at least waiting list. I also wonder how much better off you are having a store worker handle and pack your groceries.  What if they are sick or a spreader of the virus sans symptoms. There have been a lot of store workers that have tested positive across our province. There is also the incentive of being paid extra as a front line employee that may make a worker go to work when they are in a quandary. I think it’s six to one, half a dozen to the other safety wise. If a sick worker is stocking the shelves at least the produce has a while to decontaminate.


I think it is safer to do curb side pickup or delivery than to go to the store yourself. The biggest risk is breathing in the droplets that someone else expels so the fewer people you come into contact with the better. If a worker has sneezed on your items, you can protect yourself by wearing a mask, cleaning everything, washing your hands, and not touching things that can't be washed for a few days.


----------



## southernbelle43

I keep saying eveyone has to do the best they  can do with the information they have gleaned from valid resources.  Stay safe.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I think it is safer to do curb side pickup or delivery than to go to the store yourself. The biggest risk is breathing in the droplets that someone else expels so the fewer people you come into contact with the better. If a worker has sneezed on your items, you can protect yourself by wearing a mask, cleaning everything, washing your hands, and not touching things that can't be washed for a few days.


Spot on girl.


----------



## southernbelle43

chicklety said:


> THANKS dear, I appreciate this. Will definitely do. Promise. Thank you again!


Go forth and inhale that good clean air.


----------



## Chagall

southernbelle43 said:


> Do you not have the option to order and do a curbside pickup?  Many  groceries are doing this. I go to the grocery store every week, wear my mask and stay six feet away from everyone. When I get home I put the groceries away and wash my hands thoroughly.  BUT I live in a state with a low incidence. If I lived in NYC or one of the states being slammed by this virus I would be more careful.


Yes, I follow all the social distancing rules and wear a mask and gloves. I make a detailed list corresponding with the layout of the store. When I get home I put everything that dosen’t have to go in the fridge or freezer on a table in another room and don’t touch it for three days. I clean all surfaces with a mixture of bleach and water (no disinfectant wipes) shower and wash all my clothes. Luckily it is never crowded when I go in the store. I am considering cutting down on the duration I am there though by shopping weekly.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think I’m suffering from what they are calling “quarantine fatigue”. I’m not going to bars or restaurants or anything. But we did go to a garden center yesterday. It’s outdoors and we have only had 60 cases in our area. With a huge decline in new ones. However I was two seconds from losing my mind most of the time. I don’t think I can really go out because I can’t wear the mask out in the sun and heat like that. I’m just SO over it all! But to be a good citizen I will just stay home. And thankfully grocery stores are air conditioned.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Sorry to hear about the person who contacted the virus after being so cautious for so long. I hope she recovers quickly. This only goes to illustrate that the only real protection will be the vaccine.


Vaccine is preventative.  A cure would help as well.  But thank you.  I do sympathize with her reasoning tho.  She was going stircrazy at home, living by herself.  Her parents are dead, her brother is in the opposite coast, she has no pets or plants.  And despite being in tip top health, she is also a bit older which puts her in high risk.  And for whatever reason, she doesn't embrace video chat so any communication she has w/ the outside world is over the phone.  And she's normally a very social creature - outgoing, singing, tons of friends, etc.  I try to check on her at least once a week but I can only imagine how tough this must be for her.



chicklety said:


> If I may ask, how severe/ what types of symptoms is she having? I've been too scared to even take a walk (I might have to get over that soon) I'm so sorry and wish her speediest recovery.  maybe it'll cheer her up to know she has friends here wishing her well!


  She is a couple days in. She knew something was wrong when she suddenly became ill and had this horrific headache that wouldn't go away and she never gets a headache.  This is similar to what the husband of my cousin had - except his lasted for around a month or so plus other painful symptoms.  

She also had sudden sore throat, and temperature and basically wiped out, like something zapped the strenght out of her and her cognitive skills were slower.  I remember during the phone call, she was all over the place and I kept trying to keep her on track (she's normally not like this at all).  She can barely function in her meetings and trying her darndest because she's afraid of being let go.  

She is probably one of the most positive chipper people  I know but this is a lot of handle.  She went to a nearby clinic and tested positive and told me afterwards.*sigh*



southernbelle43 said:


> Please go outside. There is NO danger whatsoever from walking in the open air away from other people. Every doctor, scientist, resource will confirm this.  It is healthy both physically and mentally!


 There is no danger but try to stay away from joggers or folks breathing heavy. 
https://bgr.com/2020/04/09/coronavirus-outdoors-exercise-social-distancing/

This might help everyone:
https://www.cnet.com/health/16-coro...ep-yourself-healthy-when-going-out-in-public/


----------



## TC1

tinybutterfly said:


> Do what you need to do to take care of yourselves. If that means staying home, stay home. If that means getting back to work to feed your family and pay your bills, do that.
> 
> How has Cornona virus impacted my life and lifestyle?
> 
> It's time to go to the grocery again for ourselves and my mother. It would be easier in some ways to do both of our shopping at one time, even though people seeing us with two carts would think we are hoarders and terrible people. Trying to wipe down two loads of groceries that are supposed to last three weeks for each family is too much to do at one time, so we will go out twice to shop, once for us and once another day for my mother. I am dreading this, but also looking forward to being out shopping, even though it is just for food and even though it is stressful. I have mixed feelings, but I am going to try to enjoy my time being out and about! It will be wonderful to see people doing their shopping and just living life.
> 
> Two weeks have passed since my mom was exposed to her neighbor. Everyone is fine. I am thankful!
> 
> I am thankful my state is starting to carefully open up, taking precautions and setting rules in place, so we can gradually get back to functioning in a more normal way. I think I am going to move to reading the thread regarding states that are opening up. It seems most people left here are in shut down mode and I don't belong here.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and I hope you have a safe and happy summer!


I'm with ya! My city has only had 1 case in weeks..out of 270.000 people. I get to open my business back up on Tuesday. It's time. I fear for mental health, suicides and overdoses (cause you know those numbers don't make the news) we can't keep hiding in our homes afraid to poke our heads out the door...and we can't raise our childen this way. 
I wish the best for every province and state with the re/open plans..


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm seriously that chick in the second pic



Me too.


----------



## chicklety

hermes_lemming said:


> Vaccine is preventative.  A cure would help as well.  But thank you.  I do sympathize with her reasoning tho.  She was going stircrazy at home, living by herself.  Her parents are dead, her brother is in the opposite coast, she has no pets or plants.  And despite being in tip top health, she is also a bit older which puts her in high risk.  And for whatever reason, she doesn't embrace video chat so any communication she has w/ the outside world is over the phone.  And she's normally a very social creature - outgoing, singing, tons of friends, etc.  I try to check on her at least once a week but I can only imagine how tough this must be for her.
> 
> She is a couple days in. She knew something was wrong when she suddenly became ill and had this horrific headache that wouldn't go away and she never gets a headache.  This is similar to what the husband of my cousin had - except his lasted for around a month or so plus other painful symptoms.
> 
> She also had sudden sore throat, and temperature and basically wiped out, like something zapped the strenght out of her and her cognitive skills were slower.  I remember during the phone call, she was all over the place and I kept trying to keep her on track (she's normally not like this at all).  She can barely function in her meetings and trying her darndest because she's afraid of being let go.
> 
> She is probably one of the most positive chipper people  I know but this is a lot of handle.  She went to a nearby clinic and tested positive and told me afterwards.*sigh*
> 
> 
> There is no danger but try to stay away from joggers or folks breathing heavy.
> https://bgr.com/2020/04/09/coronavirus-outdoors-exercise-social-distancing/
> 
> This might help everyone:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of this information. Very helpful.
> Just had to add that she is lucky to have you as a friend/colleague. So nice that you check in etc. When she bounces back maybe bring her into the forum, maybe she'll enjoy the connection.
> Take care out there!


----------



## chicklety

Lol Idk why my comment got input into the quote...and also deleted the second link...LOL it looks like I wrote "this might be helpful...and then proceeded with my reply".... ohh what a day. Forgive me.


----------



## Tootsie17

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok just found this forum.


Welcome!


----------



## southernbelle43

hermes_lemming said:


> Vaccine is preventative.  A cure would help as well.  But thank you.  I do sympathize with her reasoning tho.  She was going stircrazy at home, living by herself.  Her parents are dead, her brother is in the opposite coast, she has no pets or plants.  And despite being in tip top health, she is also a bit older which puts her in high risk.  And for whatever reason, she doesn't embrace video chat so any communication she has w/ the outside world is over the phone.  And she's normally a very social creature - outgoing, singing, tons of friends, etc.  I try to check on her at least once a week but I can only imagine how tough this must be for her.
> 
> She is a couple days in. She knew something was wrong when she suddenly became ill and had this horrific headache that wouldn't go away and she never gets a headache.  This is similar to what the husband of my cousin had - except his lasted for around a month or so plus other painful symptoms.
> 
> She also had sudden sore throat, and temperature and basically wiped out, like something zapped the strenght out of her and her cognitive skills were slower.  I remember during the phone call, she was all over the place and I kept trying to keep her on track (she's normally not like this at all).  She can barely function in her meetings and trying her darndest because she's afraid of being let go.
> 
> She is probably one of the most positive chipper people  I know but this is a lot of handle.  She went to a nearby clinic and tested positive and told me afterwards.*sigh*
> 
> 
> There is no danger but try to stay away from joggers or folks breathing heavy.
> https://bgr.com/2020/04/09/coronavirus-outdoors-exercise-social-distancing/
> 
> This might help everyone:
> https://www.cnet.com/health/16-coro...ep-yourself-healthy-when-going-out-in-public/


I pray she will be well soon!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chagall said:


> My biggest concern is grocery shopping. The shopping lists  are quite large as the shopping is done for a family member also. I am wondering if it is better to shop every two weeks which means you are in the store longer, but go less often, or shop weekly. Shopping weekly would mean less time in the store, but more frequent exposures. I can’t come to a decision on this lol.


We order everything for delivery or do curbside pickup, no entering the grocery store at all. We can't get our fave brands but the trade off is worth it. Is pickup an option for you, or getting a person to go on your behalf, like a shopper? 

ETA I just saw your other post - we did curbside a few weeks ago and the store worker did the shopping. I felt it was no different than a box coming to the house. Wipe it all down and it was fine.


----------



## Chagall

ccbaggirl89 said:


> We order everything for delivery or do curbside pickup, no entering the grocery store at all. We can't get our fave brands but the trade off is worth it. Is pickup an option for you, or getting a person to go on your behalf, like a shopper?
> 
> ETA I just saw your other post - we did curbside a few weeks ago and the store worker did the shopping. I felt it was no different than a box coming to the house. Wipe it all down and it was fine.


I may have to try that as I find it stressful but am also shopping for a very picky person lol.


----------



## LemonDrop

ccbaggirl89 said:


> We order everything for delivery or do curbside pickup, no entering the grocery store at all. We can't get our fave brands but the trade off is worth it. Is pickup an option for you, or getting a person to go on your behalf, like a shopper?
> 
> ETA I just saw your other post - we did curbside a few weeks ago and the store worker did the shopping. I felt it was no different than a box coming to the house. Wipe it all down and it was fine.





Chagall said:


> I may have to try that as I find it stressful but am also shopping for a very picky person lol.



We do a mix to cut down on exposure time. We order 95% of the order for curbside.  But some items like TP, paper towels, anti bacterial they won't let you order. Also we are picky about a few things.  So I show up at 6am when they open and are SOOOOOOOOO empty.  I run in and see if they have any essentials that I need, grab what we are picky about and hit the self checkout. I then drive over and pick up my curb side. So I might be in the store less than 5 minutes. I work on balance and trying to mitigate risk. Not completely eliminate risk because total isolation and doing without comforts completely causes its own stress.


----------



## foosy

I feel that the grocery stores are making a big hit and are significantly profiting from this pandemic.
First, there is no incentive to provide discounts, so even if they have some, it is far less than in normal times.
Second, when they pick the produce, they pick up everything. You end up getting 10% to 20% of rejects. In the store in normal times, these products that no one would pick would end up being thrown and replaced by fresh ones. Not anymore.
Third, if you allow substitutions, they are able to push products that are harder to sell, or are more expensive. 
And yet, even with all that, it is so much easier to have everything shopped and delivered to your home.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LemonDrop said:


> We do a mix to cut down on exposure time. We order 95% of the order for curbside.  But some items like TP, paper towels, anti bacterial they won't let you order. Also we are picky about a few things.  So I show up at 6am when they open and are SOOOOOOOOO empty.  I run in and see if they have any essentials that I need, grab what we are picky about and hit the self checkout. I then drive over and pick up my curb side. So I might be in the store less than 5 minutes. I work on balance and trying to mitigate risk. Not completely eliminate risk because total isolation and doing without comforts completely causes its own stress.


What stores have you been to that are empty in the mornings? I haven't been anywhere, not a single store inside. I'm *maybe* willing to run in/out of an empty store. Any suggestions?


----------



## LemonDrop

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What stores have you been to that are empty in the mornings? I haven't been anywhere, not a single store inside. I'm *maybe* willing to run in/out of an empty store. Any suggestions?



Our local grocery stores.  But I don't live in a big city.  One store opens at 6am on weekdays and maybe has 4 people in it at most when I go in.  I really do think now would be a safe time to try super early like that on a weekday.


----------



## southernbelle43

foosy said:


> I feel that the grocery stores are making a big hit and are significantly profiting from this pandemic.
> First, there is no incentive to provide discounts, so even if they have some, it is far less than in normal times.
> Second, when they pick the produce, they pick up everything. You end up getting 10% to 20% of rejects. In the store in normal times, these products that no one would pick would end up being thrown and replaced by fresh ones. Not anymore.
> Third, if you allow substitutions, they are able to push products that are harder to sell, or are more expensive.
> And yet, even with all that, it is so much easier to have everything shopped and delivered to your home.


Sorry you are having that problem. Our local groceries are fine and very helpful. 
  When disaster happens it brings out the best and worst in people for sure.


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> I feel that the grocery stores are making a big hit and are significantly profiting from this pandemic.
> First, there is no incentive to provide discounts, so even if they have some, it is far less than in normal times.
> Second, when they pick the produce, they pick up everything. You end up getting 10% to 20% of rejects. In the store in normal times, these products that no one would pick would end up being thrown and replaced by fresh ones. Not anymore.
> Third, if you allow substitutions, they are able to push products that are harder to sell, or are more expensive.
> And yet, even with all that, it is so much easier to have everything shopped and delivered to your home.


I'm paying more for Instacart than if I shopped myself, but for the most part, my Instacart shoppers have picked out good produce and perishables with acceptable expiration dates. I don't know if it would be worse if the grocery store employees filled my order. I think for the most part they aren't trying to get rid of bad stuff on the people who aren't coming inside the store. I think it is more likely that the employees just aren't aware of how to pick good items or even that there are variations. The employees aren't usually the store owners.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So finally Restaurant's, Cafe's & Pubs are allowed to open as from June 1st!!! Pubs are only allowed to open their Bistro/Dining area & NOT the public bar with a maximum of 20 people at one time. Social distancing is still required. Restaurant's are already taking reservations!!

ALL Schools are back to Normal as from next week!

We won't know what else is going to reopen until maybe the 25th May which is next Monday, my Aussie time. It's beyond frustrating!!

When Stage 1 reopened it was like xmas day!! Most Stores/Shops in major Malls here were about 70% open, the rest still stayed closed. Traffic is a frigging nightmare, so Stage 2 is going to be so much worse!! Ugh!

We don't have curb side pickup in my Country, I've just been grocery shopping on my normal day once a week. The one thing I'm SO happy about is NO more panic buying!!

I also agree with what @TC1  stated in their post



TC1 said:


> It's time. I fear for mental health, suicides and overdoses (cause you know those numbers don't make the news) *we can't keep hiding in our homes afraid to poke our heads out the door...and we can't raise our childen this way.*
> *I wish the best for every province and state with the re/open plans..*



100% Agree! I'm not going to live in fear & let it dictate my life. I've already suffered enough in my life, so I'm not going to stay home too afraid to go out. We are also coming into out winter here, so things could change from day to day.

I wish everyone else the best & how they choose to handle the reopening.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What stores have you been to that are empty in the mornings? I haven't been anywhere, not a single store inside. I'm *maybe* willing to run in/out of an empty store. Any suggestions?


It’s the same here as it is for LemonDrop. We’re in a decent size metro area but there are opportunities to go to the grocery store when it’s not very crowded at all. First off, I never go on weekends. (I avoided stores on weekends even before the Pandemic to avoid crowds and long lines). I usually go to Publix and their slowest time seems to be early morning (6am-ish) or mid morning (10am-ish) on a weekday; usually Mon-Wed are slower days. Maybe you could scout some stores near you or call your store and ask when their slowest times are during the week and during the day and plan from there?


----------



## whateve

Ms.Dixie said:


> It’s the same here as it is for LemonDrop. We’re in a decent size metro area but there are opportunities to go to the grocery store when it’s not very crowded at all. First off, I never go on weekends. (I avoided stores on weekends even before the Pandemic to avoid crowds and long lines). I usually go to Publix and their slowest time seems to be early morning (6am-ish) or mid morning (10am-ish) on a weekday; usually Mon-Wed are slower days. Maybe you could scout some stores near you or call your store and ask when their slowest times are during the week and during the day and plan from there?


Pre-covid, Tuesdays were the slowest days in grocery stores for me. I would always try to shop them. Where I am, the grocery specials run Wednesday through Tuesday, so Tuesday is the last day of the sales. Weekends and Mondays were always the most crowded.


----------



## slang

I haven’t gone into a grocery store since mid March, I’ve had a home grocery delivery every week and the meat, fruit, veg have all been good quality - no complaints.
I hate grocery shopping so I may never go back to doing my own groceries again!


----------



## whateve

slang said:


> I haven’t gone into a grocery store since mid March, I’ve had a home grocery delivery every week and the meat, fruit, veg have all been good quality - no complaints.
> I hate grocery shopping so I may never go back to doing my own groceries again!


I'm feeling the same way. I had no idea how easy this is. I would have done it years ago. Even though I can't always get everything I'm used to buying, the convenience makes up for it.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> There is no danger but try to stay away from joggers or folks breathing heavy.
> https://bgr.com/2020/04/09/coronavirus-outdoors-exercise-social-distancing/



I'm so tired of seeing selfish and careless joggers without masks on sidewalks.


----------



## slang

whateve said:


> I'm feeling the same way. I had no idea how easy this is. I would have done it years ago. Even though I can't always get everything I'm used to buying, the convenience makes up for it.


Yes! Not sure why I didn’t think of this before, my boss mentioned that’s how he gets his groceries so I thought I’d try and it’s been pretty easy.
I haven’t had any real issues getting items (just a couple of replacements) but I live in a big city in a big province so we haven’t had any major food shortages


----------



## whateve

slang said:


> Yes! Not sure why I didn’t think of this before, my boss mentioned that’s how he gets his groceries so I thought I’d try and it’s been pretty easy.
> I haven’t had any real issues getting items (just a couple of replacements) but I live in a big city in a big province so we haven’t had any major food shortages


I live in a less populated area so there aren't many delivery options. I searched around though and was lucky that instacart operates in my area, although they only go to a few stores, not all the stores I used to shop at.


----------



## LemonDrop

One tip if you need TP, paper towels, bleach, antibacterial etc..... call the customer service at the store and ask when they get their deliveries. I found out that different trucks carry different things.  And dry goods, home, non food stuff arrives Mon, Wed and Friday at both my local grocery stores.  Generally they put the product out overnight. And if I show up early Tues, Thurs or Sat I would have a better chance to get the items I need.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> Yep I know some coworkers who are doing just that next weekend lol.
> 
> Luckily at my store we haven’t had any serious violence. I’m in the office so I have minimal exposure to that. I do answer the phone and I’ve had plenty of people yelling about a variety of topics. Our store required face masks before it was state mandated, people yell about that. People yelling about item limits and not holding stuff for them. The best one was a guy complained about a employee (who was wearing a mask) who coughed he told a manager and all she did was talk to him. He should be fired for coughing in a pandemic. The best part was after yelling at me and wanting to talk to a manager the manager who takes the call was the one he already talked to in the store. We’re all screened after we clock in and anyone who fails the questions or has a high temperature 100.4 or above are sent home.
> 
> The only violent episode we’ve had was with a long time customer (everyone knows him hard to miss 6+ feet tall and in his 60’s and he’s not stable at all) was attempting to hoard water. We have people watching the area saw him come through grab the maximum amount allowed and then came back in for round two. The person watching the water told him that he already had the limit before he can’t have any more. The employee calls a manager and tells him about him, so when he comes up to check out the manager refused to sell to him because he had already gotten the limit for the day. This guy starts yelling picks up a case of water and throws it on the floor towards the manager and says what is he going to do about that. The whole week he was at our store every day buying the maximum limit of water. Yelling at cashiers for touching his stuff. He yelled at a pregnant supervisor for unloading his cart, now he;s going to get covid because she touched his stuff, and he’s going to sue the store and her for him catching it. For someone who’s so damn concerned about catching it you’re out a hell of a lot. Also why buy so much water he probably had nearly a pallet worth of water by the end of the week.



I just don't get customers complaining to retail employees about sold-out items and buying limits. As if you--or the store has any control over inventory at this point. 

It kinda sounds like that guy has the personality of a homeless hoarder. And he may be reselling all that water. People who live in trucks and RVs have been having a hard time getting water. As have the homeless. Most of the usual shelters and meal kitchens are shut down throughout the country. 



hermes_lemming said:


> I'm seriously that chick in the second pic



 I am too!



Chagall said:


> My biggest concern is grocery shopping. The shopping lists  are quite large as the shopping is done for a family member also. I am wondering if it is better to shop every two weeks which means you are in the store longer, but go less often, or shop weekly. Shopping weekly would mean less time in the store, but more frequent exposures. I can’t come to a decision on this lol.



I've been limiting my shopping to every 4 weeks. DH eats like a horse so I could shop every day.  And since he's working at home he's eating even more than usual. Shopping so infrequently doesn't take me much longer than shopping every week normally does. 

The delivery and curbside pickup services are so limited in our area they're hardly worth the bother. The stores have only a few slots and you have to book the slots and buy your groceries two weeks in advance. If you can even get a slot. People have been logging onto the store web sites at midnight every night and clicking refresh-refresh in the hope of getting a slot. Plus the curbside and delivery services have a 50-item limit. 

I've been going early in the morning when shoppers are few and wearing an N95 mask and gloves. I go to the local store that seems to be the most conscientious about things. I shopped Sunday night between 7 and 8 p.m. and there was only one other shopper in the store. 

I freeze several bottles of milk. I buy root vegetables and potatoes because they keep. And I buy peppers and beans that I can freeze. 

For convenience eating I've been augmenting my grocery shopping with Schwan's deliveries. Pricey but worth it for the ease.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I just don't get customers complaining to retail employees about sold-out items and buying limits. As if you--or the store has any control over inventory at this point.
> 
> It kinda sounds like that guy has the personality of a homeless hoarder. And he may be reselling all that water. People who live in trucks and RVs have been having a hard time getting water. As have the homeless. Most of the usual shelters and meal kitchens are shut down throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I am too!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been limiting my shopping to every 4 weeks. DH eats like a horse so I could shop every day.  And since he's working at home he's eating even more than usual. Shopping so infrequently doesn't take me much longer than shopping every week normally does.
> 
> The delivery and curbside pickup services are so limited in our area they're hardly worth the bother. The stores have only a few slots and you have to book the slots and buy your groceries two weeks in advance. If you can even get a slot. People have been logging onto the store web sites at midnight every night and clicking refresh-refresh in the hope of getting a slot. Plus the curbside and delivery services have a 50-item limit.
> 
> I've been going early in the morning when shoppers are few and wearing an N95 mask and gloves. I go to the local store that seems to be the most conscientious about things. I shopped Sunday night between 7 and 8 p.m. and there was only one other shopper in the store.
> 
> I freeze several bottles of milk. I buy root vegetables and potatoes because they keep. And I buy peppers and beans that I can freeze.
> 
> For convenience eating I've been augmenting my grocery shopping with Schwan's deliveries. Pricey but worth it for the ease.


I considered Schwans but ordered from Omaha steaks instead. I was more interested in meats than in prepared things. Not everything has been good but there are some steaks and hamburgers we like, and I would continue to buy those even after I start shopping normally again.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

BigPurseSue said:


> I just don't get customers complaining to retail employees about sold-out items and buying limits. As if you--or the store has any control over inventory at this point.
> 
> It kinda sounds like that guy has the personality of a homeless hoarder. And he may be reselling all that water. People who live in trucks and RVs have been having a hard time getting water. As have the homeless. Most of the usual shelters and meal kitchens are shut down throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I am too!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been limiting my shopping to every 4 weeks. DH eats like a horse so I could shop every day.  And since he's working at home he's eating even more than usual. Shopping so infrequently doesn't take me much longer than shopping every week normally does.
> 
> The delivery and curbside pickup services are so limited in our area they're hardly worth the bother. The stores have only a few slots and you have to book the slots and buy your groceries two weeks in advance. If you can even get a slot. People have been logging onto the store web sites at midnight every night and clicking refresh-refresh in the hope of getting a slot. Plus the curbside and delivery services have a 50-item limit.
> 
> I've been going early in the morning when shoppers are few and wearing an N95 mask and gloves. I go to the local store that seems to be the most conscientious about things. I shopped Sunday night between 7 and 8 p.m. and there was only one other shopper in the store.
> 
> I freeze several bottles of milk. I buy root vegetables and potatoes because they keep. And I buy peppers and beans that I can freeze.
> 
> For convenience eating I've been augmenting my grocery shopping with Schwan's deliveries. Pricey but worth it for the ease.


Our curbside ordering options are extremely limited also. You have to pick from a list that dosen’t have a whole lot of options. There is then as much as a two week wait. The best thing seems to be shopping early when there are few people  in the store, taking every possible precaution. I guess I am alone on this but having a possible sick person handle all you items when shopping for you has risks also. There is no perfect solution for this so we have to do the best we can.


----------



## Chagall

One thing that has changed is the opinion that masks protect the wearer as will as the people around them. This has always made perfect sense to me. If front line health care workers need masks to protect themselves from the patients with Covid-19, then they protect the wearer also. More and more people are wearing masks for their own as well as others protection.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Chagall said:


> Our curbside ordering options are extremely limited also. You have to pick from a list that dosen’t have a whole lot of options. There is then as much as a two week wait. The best thing seems to be shopping early when there are few people  in the store, taking every possible precaution. I guess I am alone on this but having a possible sick person handle all you items when shopping for you has risks also. There is no perfect solution for this so we have to do the best we can.



I agree. We haven't had the outbreaks that NY and NJ have had so I figure that at the moment if grocery shopping in person is the only risk I'm taking that's o.k. I really prefer to select myself the food we need. Through quick shopping I can keep us stocked up for a month with one trip. I was recently reading the latest Jane Brody column and she was saying that even though she's high-risk (elderly, cancer) in New York she was grocery shopping once a week and to heck with it. 

Some of our grocery stores have special hours for elderly and high-risk shoppers--usually early in the morning, and that might be something to check out.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Chagall said:


> One thing that has changed is the opinion that masks protect the wearer as will as the people around them. This has always made perfect sense to me. If front line health care workers need masks to protect themselves from the patients with Covid-19, then they protect the wearer also. More and more people are wearing masks for their own as well as others protection.



Even if a home-made cloth masks filters out only 40 percent of the virus that's still significant as the severity of the illness is correlated with how much of the virus one inhales.


----------



## Chagall

BigPurseSue said:


> Even if a home-made cloth masks filters out only 40 percent of the virus that's still significant as the severity of the illness is correlated with how much of the virus one inhales.


I’m going to order some cloth masks online, I’m an absolute failure at sewing lol.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Chagall said:


> I’m going to order some cloth masks online, I’m an absolute failure at sewing lol.



I just happen to have some fabric of dogs and wolves that look very much like your lovely dog. PM your address and I'll send you some masks. (Tried to send you a PM but couldn't figure out how to do it.) I don't have elastic though, so the masks I make have ties.


----------



## foosy

BigPurseSue said:


> Even if a home-made cloth masks filters out only 40 percent of the virus that's still significant as the severity of the illness is correlated with how much of the virus one inhales.


There are many conflicting views regarding this. I don’t think there is enough evidence one way or another.
For completeness I will add that I have seen research that indicates that the amount of the virus is irrelevant. All it needs is to get in your body and start replicating in your cells.
Another research is claiming that the smaller droplets, those that get exhaled when an infected person talks are actually more dangerous as they can more easily travel to the lungs and give more severe illnesses, as opposed to the larger droplets that get lodged in someone’s nose or throat.
Also, tinier droplets stay longer in the air, before falling to the ground.

As it relates to masks, there is definitive research that shows that masks do a better job at stopping the virus during exhalation, than preventing a virus to get in during inhalation. For masks to protect the wearer they must be N95 rated or better, and must be tightly sealed to the face. I have posted information about masks here.


----------



## Hurrem1001

- Isolation since March 13th, and still going.
- Only supermarkets, chemists, hospitals and petrol stations open.
- Curfew from midnight to 6am Monday through Saturday.
- Visiting family members or friends forbidden.
- Sundays curfew is 6am to 9pm.
- No mail is being delivered.
- To go to another town, you have to have a permit from the police. If you don’t, you’ll be arrested.
- Mandatory mask wearing in any place you enter.
- Mandatory temperature taking when entering any of the above buildings.
- Mandatory to give your name and phone number when entering above buildings.


----------



## Chagall

BigPurseSue said:


> I just happen to have some fabric of dogs and wolves that look very much like your lovely dog. PM your address and I'll send you some masks. (Tried to send you a PM but couldn't figure out how to do it.) I don't have elastic though, so the masks I make have ties.


Thank you for your very kind offer but my neighbor has sourced a bunch of masks for us so we will have plenty of masks for the foreseeable future. Nowhere for the public to get N95’s, as they should be left for the front line workers but I wish they could make enough for everyone.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

coachlover1000 said:


> - Isolation since March 13th, and still going.
> - Only supermarkets, chemists, hospitals and petrol stations open.
> - Curfew from midnight to 6am Monday through Saturday.
> - Visiting family members or friends forbidden.
> - Sundays curfew is 6am to 9pm.
> - No mail is being delivered.
> - To go to another town, you have to have a permit from the police. If you don’t, you’ll be arrested.
> - Mandatory mask wearing in any place you enter.
> - Mandatory temperature taking when entering any of the above buildings.
> - Mandatory to give your name and phone number when entering above buildings.


What country are you in?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Morgan_Bellini said:


> What country are you in?


I live close to the Middle East right now. I was planning to emigrate again this year because it’s just become way too expensive for me to live here on my pension. Thanks to COVID-19, that’s now not possible. Hopefully I’ll be able to do so next year.


----------



## whateve

coachlover1000 said:


> I live close to the Middle East right now. I was planning to emigrate again this year because it’s just become way too expensive for me to live here on my pension. Thanks to COVID-19, that’s now not possible. Hopefully I’ll be able to do so next year.


I can't imagine no mail. Are people still paying their bills? If they can't mail their payments, and they can't get their paper bills in the mail, what are the creditors doing?

We've relied on the mail to get our prescriptions delivered. It is safer than having to go to pick them up, especially since our pharmacy is inside a big box store.


----------



## Chagall

Our pharmacy delivers prescriptions by knocking on the door. You have to open the door and pick up the script pkg before they will leave. They have to physically see you pick up the package after they step back before they can leave.


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?


----------



## Hurrem1001

whateve said:


> I can't imagine no mail. Are people still paying their bills? If they can't mail their payments, and they can't get their paper bills in the mail, what are the creditors doing?
> 
> We've relied on the mail to get our prescriptions delivered. It is safer than having to go to pick them up, especially since our pharmacy is inside a big box store.



Having no mail at all is horrible. Having said that, even when the mail service runs a lot of my mail tends to go missing, Because I have a Western name, people make the assumption that I’m rich, which I’m not. It’s a very common assumption here. Also, when I did get parcels, I would get overcharged for customs fees and tax. Still it is nice to receive a card in the mail or a parcel!
There is no such thing as prescription delivery here. You can only get your medicine through the chemist or the hospital.
Bills have to be paid, regardless. Bills tend to be delivered to your phone via text. Most companies you can pay by cash machine or in the bank. For water you have to go directly to the local government to pay. Sorry, I forgot that banks and local authorities are of course, open for payment.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Kylacove

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?


I think you kind of answered your own question. States opening up aren't having a spike in hospitalizations or deaths. You should be able to practice good hygiene, not go around sick people,and be able to get out of the house. It isn't good for your innate immune system to sit inside for weeks at a time.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?


I think you have wait longer to see the impact of opening everything at once. If more people are being infected, it will take a few months before you see that in the statistics. I'm focusing on the death rates (or the hospitalization rates if available) rather than the infection rates because there are many people who get it and stay home to recover, never getting tested, so never being counted.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Our pharmacy delivers prescriptions by knocking on the door. You have to open the door and pick up the script pkg before they will leave. They have to physically see you pick up the package after they step back before they can leave.


My pharmacy mails prescriptions so we don't have that problem. If we did curbside pickup, we would have to show our driver's license, hand over the credit card, then handle the machine in order to sign. That's just too much contact for our comfort so we asked for delivery. The pharmacy that always offered delivery charges for the service but Walmart is delivering for free.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?



I made the decision about 3 weeks ago to live my life with a few adjustments. I didn't go out the first few weeks of this pandemic and only went to the grocery store when I did go out. Then I decided to go back to my regular routine with exceptions: I wear a mask inside Costco and the grocery store and my dogs' groomer. I wear an N95 with a cover over it and I'm in and out. I don't really go inside anywhere else because so haven't had the need. Although malls and stores are open I am not ready to go shopping and meander through racks. I order most stuff besides groceries online because it's convenient and I've become busy again.  I'm treading carefully but I'm living. I run in the park every day for the past couple of weeks. However, I don't run the trails where everyone else is because I'm still not comfortable being that close to people (but I'm back to my regular exercise routine). Plus I like running alone and the parks are pretty crowded right now. I run in the vast empty parking lots (there are about 15 in this park). As far as my work, I'm in the middle of a building project and I meet with all the contractors regularly though usually outside and we distance pretty well. I have a hair and dentist appointment in the next couple of weeks. I'll wear a mask at my hair appointment per the salon's request and so will my stylist along with a face shield. I will not visit my elderly family members anytime soon. I don't plan on getting on a plane or staying in a hotel this year unless it's absolutely necessary (ie family emergency).
It's an individual choice. Do what you are most comfortable doing and go slow if it feels better. Keep your hands washed and off your face. I'm in a state that's steady/trending downward but I'm still cautious. I'm doing what I'm comfortable doing and I'll decide whether to take a step forward or backward depending on the circumstances. Best x


----------



## foosy

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?


I don't think we all got it wrong, but I agree that it is somewhat strange that numbers in Georgia have not skyrocketed. It makes sense that quarantining helped. There are much less carriers now than before the quarantine. Still, we need to get data over a longer period of time, and look at other states too. The sensationalism of coronavirus  has been replaced by eagerness to get back to normal, but the graph of new cases from worldometers.info shows we're not there yet.


We can see a downward trend developing, but I will feel more comfortable when they get back to March 18 numbers.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> My pharmacy mails prescriptions so we don't have that problem. If we did curbside pickup, we would have to show our driver's license, hand over the credit card, then handle the machine in order to sign. That's just too much contact for our comfort so we asked for delivery. The pharmacy that always offered delivery charges for the service but Walmart is delivering for free.


Our pharmacy has all your information and just charges your card so no involvement to pay. Just wish they would put it down outside and leave. I guess as long as they step back after they put it down it’s ok. I wear rubber gloves and a mask so I am sure I will freak them out. I am expecting a delivery tonight so will be glad when it’s over. It’s amazing what being in lockdown for two months can do to your mental processes. Can you imagine if this went on for 6 months or so. Everyone would end up paranoid.


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> Our pharmacy has all your information and just charges your card so no involvement to pay. Just wish they would put it down outside and leave. I guess as long as they step back after they put it down it’s ok. I wear rubber gloves and a mask so I am sure I will freak them out. I am expecting a delivery tonight so will be glad when it’s over. It’s amazing what being in lockdown for two months can do to your mental processes. Can you imagine if this went on for 6 months or so. Everyone would end up paranoid.


I don’t know why my emogies end up at the top of my posts rather than at the end. This never used to happed. I’ll have to stop using them lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> Cause we need something light.
> 
> View attachment 4732469
> View attachment 4732470
> View attachment 4732471


This is sooooo hilarious. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm seriously that chick in the second pic


Hahaha. Me too!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?


I was interested in the numbers from Georgia since they opened and haven’t seen any reports of spikes. My state has opened in certain areas due to the court ruling so it’s confusing here but they are going by counties. Places by me will be opening slowly after Monday....I’m excited and nervous at the same time....


----------



## V0N1B2

My life has not changed much since our province (BC) was mostly shut down.  We had no orders to shelter in place, no "lockdown" etc. we were simply asked to work from home if possible, avoid non-essential travel, stay home, stay 2m apart from others, no public gatherings etc. I think we had one of the most relaxed set of guidelines in the country.  People were and still are outside riding their bikes, running, walking etc. The government made it so that you didn't want to go out, because there wasn't really anywhere to go. Everything was closed - retail, restaurants, malls, doctors/dentists/physio, pools/gyms, community centres etc. My regular job has been closed since March 17 and I go back to work next Monday, but I worked at my other job (essential service) five days a week instead of my usual three. I drive to work, where there are only two of us in the office, the door is locked and no one is allowed in except us. I try to social distance from my boss as much as possible, but she loves to come to my desk and show me 63,827 pictures and videos of her cats. I do feel like I have never worked this much in my life tho.  My boyfriend whom I do not live with comes over 3-4 nights a week. On Saturdays, I drive 2hrs to my mother's house, go grocery shopping in a big-box type of store, take the groceries to her place, unload them, make a week's worth of prepared lunches for her, clean her condo, then drive the two hours back to my home. Sometimes my boyfriend comes with me if he needs to hit up Costco or Home Depot or something. When I leave the grocery store, I use hand sanitizer before I start the car, then wash my hands when I walk through my (or my mum's) front door. I don't wipe anything down, because I don't really see the point. I'm not licking the packaging. I wash my hands before I eat or prepare food which I always thought was.... normal?

My town (a tourist town) has been completely shut down since mid March but I hear the hotels are opening up next weekend. This past weekend was a long weekend for us - it was dead but there were a lot of families that either came up for the day or rented condos. The weather was the sh!ts and it's not like there's anything to do so I'm not sure why they came, I guess they wanted to get out of town?  Once the border opens again (June 21st I hear?) and we start getting more tourists, I think we may have a resurgence of the virus.  Other than Americans, I don't think there will be many international visitors for the remaimder of the year, and the majority of seasonal workers (mostly Aussies) left back in April.  

I can't wait to take a vacation, TBH.  It's been like the longest spring ever.  I don't know if that's going to happen this year, but if the virus numbers stay steady or are significantly down, and I feel like it's safe, I will try to book a golf trip somewhere warm (Palm Springs/Las Vegas/Mexico).  It will depend on what the regulations will be - will I need to self-quarantine for 2 weeks when I come home or arrive at my destination? We'll see. 

My boyfriend's bestie passed away suddenly on Saturday and I hate that he can't fly to Toronto to support his friend's family, or that there won't be some kind of service for him until... well, until who knows.  I feel terrible for his wife (and all the spouses and families of everyone who has passed away recently) that they have to be physically distanced from those that want to help and support them. FaceTime and phone calls just ain't the same thing.

I will be nice to get back my regular job next week because I feel like it will be like life before that bish Rona came to town.  I mean, things will be a lot different at work, but I feel like my routine will be back to normal.  Besides not shopping for stuff I really don't need (let's be honest about it), for the last two months (I have saved so much money it's ridiculous), I guess the only big difference for me is that I am more diligent about using hand sanitizer when I'm out. I wouldn't normally use it after shopping at Costco or Superstore, or picking up takeout. Speaking of food, I also cannot wait to go out for dinner, so I hope that happens soon.  But a real dinner, you know on washable plates with silverware and tablecloths.  I have worn a mask the last two weeks when I've been at the grocery store because I feel like it's the right thing to do.  If my local government decides to mandate masks be worn in all public places, then I will comply of course.  I am not, nor have I ever been a germaphobe. I rarely get sick and I've never had the flu - I can count the number of times I've thrown up in my 52 years on one hand. Doesn't mean I can't catch the 'rona tho.... 

Part of me feels like there is a ridiculous amount of paranoia about this virus, but the other part of me knows that it also needs to be taken seriously and we can't afford to be flippant.  It's a fine line and I think everyone needs to do or not do what they feel is best for themselves and their families, and it's not my or anyone's place to tell people that they're being too cautious or not cautious enough.  However, for me personally, I'm tired of waiting for something to happen. I feel a little bit stressed out, are we going to be ordered to stay home? Will there be a major outbreak? Will I be able to get to my mum's to make sure she has food and medicine? Will I be able to buy fruit? Meat? Have the murder hornets made it thins far north yet?  I feel like since this has started, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop and so far, nothing has really happened. Financially, we have been well taken care of here in Canada by our government (IMO, of course) so while people may be itching to get back to work, people are getting money and the majority should be able to pay their bills on time (maybe unless they have a $10K/mo mortgage or something). I lost thousands in income, but you adapt, and know it's just for the short-term.  I'm tired of the anticipation, I guess. It's left me a bit on edge.

JMO, as always and sorry if this was really disjointed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Well ain't this crazy. Turns out I caught it several months ago. What tipped me off was what was happening to the kids. I exhibited similar but as an adult. How? From the office. This was right before everyone shut down. I was chatting with my GP and mentioned that and he immediately gave me an antibody test.
And well you can guess the results

Yes I was diligent about washing my hands and using purell. But I didn't wear a mask cuz like I said this was several months ago. No one was wearing a mask outside back then.

I started a new job and my health tanked by the 3rd day.  Tbh I wasn't feeling so great the second day. I just wrote it off as new job jitters. Luckily none of my gym friends or neighbors caught if from me thank goodness. But I was also basically self quarantining as SIP already started.

And yes some folks at my new job started to test positive as well but they exhibited more textbook symptoms vs what hit me plus they were in the office longer. I was only in the office for 2 days and it knocked me off my feet for the next five days. I was roadkill, on top of the inflammation that made me unrecognizable (cheekbones gone and my face was incredibly swollen along with the rest of my body). I even ended up in urgent care and this whole time I thought I had a deadly allergic reaction to something.  No my body has never done that before. Ain't that about a bleep.  I ended up taking OTC Tylenol and zrytex towards the end cuz my body clearly couldn't naturally push whatever it was out on its own

And if this was the light version or I had a "touch" of it , lawd... I definitely don't want the full version cuz that was pretty brutal. I didnt have a temp or a cough. My body just puffed up and I was wiped out and could barely function while I had it. I was back to normal the following week and this whole time everyone thought I had an allergic reaction to purell. Yep think again

FYI yes I have an autoimmune disease but no, I'm not sickly. Haven't caught the cold or flu in years and I haven't gotten the flu shot in decades after I saw my boss have a permanent adverse reaction to it. I have gotten allergic reactions in the past but they were normal splotches on my arm etc if I ate something that I'm allergic to. It was nothing like what happened to me. And I can count the occurrences in one hand for my entire lifetime. 

In a way, it's a blessing in disguise. If this is a kid version, Jesus. It will just make me more vigilant so that don't catch the adult version or subsequent waves.  Now I understand why people are ended up in the ER and dying. My office is supposed to open in a few months. I rather not return. Right now only 2 people in the office know about this, my admin, and my favorite IT help desk


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Well ain't this crazy. Turns out I caught it several months ago. What tipped me off was what was happening to the kids. I exhibited similar but as an adult. How? From the office. This was right before everyone shut down. I was chatting with my GP and mentioned that and he immediately gave me an antibody test.
> And well you can guess the results
> 
> Yes I was diligent about washing my hands and using purell. But I didn't wear a mask cuz like I said this was several months ago. No one was wearing a mask outside back then.
> 
> I started a new job and my health tanked by the 3rd day.  Tbh I wasn't feeling so great the second day. I just wrote it off as new job jitters. Luckily none of my gym friends or neighbors caught if from me thank goodness. But I was also basically self quarantining as SIP already started.
> 
> And yes some folks at my new job started to test positive as well but they exhibited more textbook symptoms vs what hit me plus they were in the office longer. I was only in the office for 2 days and it knocked me off my feet for the next five days. I was roadkill, on top of the inflammation that made me unrecognizable (cheekbones gone and my face was incredibly swollen along with the rest of my body). I even ended up in urgent care and this whole time I thought I had a deadly allergic reaction to something.  No my body has never done that before. Ain't that about a bleep.  I ended up taking OTC Tylenol and zrytex towards the end cuz my body clearly couldn't naturally push whatever it was out on its own
> 
> And if this was the light version or I had a "touch" of it , lawd... I definitely don't want the full version cuz that was pretty brutal. I didnt have a temp or a cough. My body just puffed up and I was wiped out and could barely function while I had it. I was back to normal the following week and this whole time everyone thought I had an allergic reaction to purell. Yep think again
> 
> FYI yes I have an autoimmune disease but no, I'm not sickly. Haven't caught the cold or flu in years and I haven't gotten the flu shot in decades after I saw my boss have a permanent adverse reaction to it. I have gotten allergic reactions in the past but they were normal splotches on my arm etc if I ate something that I'm allergic to. It was nothing like what happened to me. And I can count the occurrences in one hand for my entire lifetime.
> 
> In a way, it's a blessing in disguise. If this is a kid version, Jesus. It will just make me more vigilant so that don't catch the adult version or subsequent waves.  Now I understand why people are ended up in the ER and dying. My office is supposed to open in a few months. I rather not return. Right now only 2 people in the office know about this, my admin, and my favorite IT help desk


In the full version people have blood clots.seizures strokes organ failure and\or drown from their lungs.filling up with fluids - this disease is not flu- it mutates and is horrendous there are already numerous different strains in the world -the one in Europe seems to be worse thankfully you got a lesser one. We still have over 11,000 in hospital in induced coma while medics try to support all their organs and vital functions -patients are manually turned every.few.hours by 5-6 staff as most patients are obese -staff are exhausted physically and mentally - some.patients have been like this.for.over 50 days - 40 is common and even then they spend more time in a normal ward before they can be discharged home  and many have months or years of.recovery at home - learning to.walk again, some cannot speak most are bed ridden and weak and in pain. Some discharged patients have then sadly died at home which is why the UK does not record recovery numbers - we don't know.if anyone has recovered or.has.future immunity - wave two is sadly likely to be a whole.new.ballgame


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> In the full version people have blood clots.seizures strokes organ failure and\or drown from their lungs.filling up with fluids - this disease is not flu- it mutates and is horrendous there are already numerous different strains in the world -the one in Europe seems to be worse thankfully you got a lesser one. We still have over 11,000 in hospital in induced coma while medics try to support all their organs and vital functions -patients are manually turned every.few.hours by 5-6 staff as most patients are obese -staff are exhausted physically and mentally - some.patients have been like this.for.over 50 days - 40 is common and even then they spend more time in a normal ward before they can be discharged home  and many have months or years of.recovery at home - learning to.walk again, some cannot speak most are bed ridden and weak and in pain. Some discharged patients have then sadly died at home which is why the UK does not record recovery numbers - we don't know.if anyone has recovered or.has.future immunity - wave two is sadly likely to be a whole.new.ballgame


I know.  Thats what worries me. If this was barely a kiss/touch... Jesus.  My cousins husband nearly died from it. And my other friend/former coworker is still battling it herself.

My doctor emphasized the only way to stay safe is to stay at home as much as possible.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> In the full version people have blood clots.seizures strokes organ failure and\or drown from their lungs.filling up with fluids - this disease is not flu- it mutates and is horrendous there are already numerous different strains in the world -the one in Europe seems to be worse thankfully you got a lesser one. We still have over 11,000 in hospital in induced coma while medics try to support all their organs and vital functions -patients are manually turned every.few.hours by 5-6 staff as most patients are obese -staff are exhausted physically and mentally - some.patients have been like this.for.over 50 days - 40 is common and even then they spend more time in a normal ward before they can be discharged home  and many have months or years of.recovery at home - learning to.walk again, some cannot speak most are bed ridden and weak and in pain. Some discharged patients have then sadly died at home which is why the UK does not record recovery numbers - we don't know.if anyone has recovered or.has.future immunity - wave two is sadly likely to be a whole.new.ballgame


That's a shame they send them home and then they die anyway. I believe our public health department monitors people after they've been released. I know there are over a 1000 people in our county that have been exposed but either don't have symptoms or aren't bad enough for the hospital . They are self-quarantining with the public health service checking in with them by phone.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

A bit of a PSA for anyone interested. I think I may have had Covid. I'll be taking an antibody test soon to confirm, but the doctor I saw is pretty convinced. Here are my symptoms in the order I got them, just in case it helps anyone else.

- Headache, closer to a migraine in severity, with an aura. This persisted continuously for 2 weeks.
- Nerve pain. I got this in my elbow and it radiated to my hand, but the doctor said people he has seen have had this in their smaller joints.
- Sore throat and loss of voice.
- Rash around the small joints. For me, it was along the arm where I had nerve pain.
- Loss of taste and smell. I'm on day 17 now but still can't smell or taste anything.
- Stuffy nose and irritant cough. My cough feels like it's coming from the throat, not my chest, but the doc says he hears congestion in my chest.
- Fevers. Constantly. And I started getting convulsions with the fevers about 50% of the time.
- An absolute loss of energy. I could barely swallow my pills. I just couldn't lift my body up or move around. Everything little I did (like go to the bathroom) depleted me. I am still drained now even though I'm over the worst of it.

I have no way of describing how weak I got during this time. I lost 5kgs in one week. It has been a very trying thing to go through and it physically drained me. Someone earlier in the thread said they got GI symptoms and severe fatigue when they suspected they caught covid last year, and I totally understand that severe fatigue feeling now. It's unlike any other I have experienced, and I am someone who has been seriously ill. This is just another level.
I don't know if this helps anyone, but I figure there is no harm in sharing my experience thus far.
I'll reiterate that I'm not sure yet what exactly I had as I've not been tested, but these are the symptoms that my doctor has said he's seeing in his covid patients and it is the reason he has slotted me in for an antibody test.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> A bit of a PSA for anyone interested. I think I may have had Covid. I'll be taking an antibody test soon to confirm, but the doctor I saw is pretty convinced. Here are my symptoms in the order I got them, just in case it helps anyone else.
> 
> - Headache, closer to a migraine in severity, with an aura. This persisted continuously for 2 weeks.
> - Nerve pain. I got this in my elbow and it radiated to my hand, but the doctor said people he has seen have had this in their smaller joints.
> - Sore throat and loss of voice.
> - Rash around the small joints. For me, it was along the arm where I had nerve pain.
> - Loss of taste and smell. I'm on day 17 now but still can't smell or taste anything.
> - Stuffy nose and irritant cough. My cough feels like it's coming from the throat, not my chest, but the doc says he hears congestion in my chest.
> - Fevers. Constantly. And I started getting convulsions with the fevers about 50% of the time.
> - An absolute loss of energy. I could barely swallow my pills. I just couldn't lift my body up or move around. Everything little I did (like go to the bathroom) depleted me. I am still drained now even though I'm over the worst of it.
> 
> I have no way of describing how weak I got during this time. I lost 5kgs in one week. It has been a very trying thing to go through and it physically drained me. Someone earlier in the thread said they got GI symptoms and severe fatigue when they suspected they caught covid last year, and I totally understand that severe fatigue feeling now. It's unlike any other I have experienced, and I am someone who has been seriously ill. This is just another level.
> I don't know if this helps anyone, but I figure there is no harm in sharing my experience thus far.
> I'll reiterate that I'm not sure yet what exactly I had as I've not been tested, but these are the symptoms that my doctor has said he's seeing in his covid patients and it is the reason he has slotted me in for an antibody test.


I'm really sorry you have it. I remember the extreme fatigue.   Do you have any zinc supplements at home or elderberry? They might help with your immune system.  In the interim, I sincerely wish you a speedy recovery. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm really sorry you have it. I remember the extreme fatigue.   Do you have any zinc supplements at home or elderberry? They might help with your immune system.  In the interim, I sincerely wish you a speedy recovery. You are in my prayers.


I'm so sorry to see you got it too. It's hard, eh? I'm glad you're okay now but can imagine how much you suffered back then. That swelling sounds uncomfortable. 
Yes, I was given zinc, a multivitamin, b complex and magnesium, along with Tylenol for the fever. Just general supplements to support the system overall, and the zinc as an anti-inflammatory. Oh and I was given a spray for my throat when I lost my voice.
Thanks for being so sweet. I'm grateful to be out of the hardest days. I have to wait a few weeks before the antibody test for accuracy as I'm still recovering and getting fevers. It will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Jktgal

jblended said:


> A bit of a PSA for anyone interested. I think I may have had Covid. I'll be taking an antibody test soon to confirm, but the doctor I saw is pretty convinced. Here are my symptoms in the order I got them, just in case it helps anyone else.
> 
> - Headache, closer to a migraine in severity, with an aura. This persisted continuously for 2 weeks.
> - Nerve pain. I got this in my elbow and it radiated to my hand, but the doctor said people he has seen have had this in their smaller joints.
> - Sore throat and loss of voice.
> - Rash around the small joints. For me, it was along the arm where I had nerve pain.
> - Loss of taste and smell. I'm on day 17 now but still can't smell or taste anything.
> - Stuffy nose and irritant cough. My cough feels like it's coming from the throat, not my chest, but the doc says he hears congestion in my chest.
> - Fevers. Constantly. And I started getting convulsions with the fevers about 50% of the time.
> - An absolute loss of energy. I could barely swallow my pills. I just couldn't lift my body up or move around. Everything little I did (like go to the bathroom) depleted me. I am still drained now even though I'm over the worst of it.
> 
> I have no way of describing how weak I got during this time. I lost 5kgs in one week. It has been a very trying thing to go through and it physically drained me. Someone earlier in the thread said they got GI symptoms and severe fatigue when they suspected they caught covid last year, and I totally understand that severe fatigue feeling now. It's unlike any other I have experienced, and I am someone who has been seriously ill. This is just another level.
> I don't know if this helps anyone, but I figure there is no harm in sharing my experience thus far.
> I'll reiterate that I'm not sure yet what exactly I had as I've not been tested, but these are the symptoms that my doctor has said he's seeing in his covid patients and it is the reason he has slotted me in for an antibody test.



Out of curiosity: did you not go to the doctor once symptoms set? And if not, why not?


----------



## jblended

Jktgal said:


> Out of curiosity: did you not go to the doctor once symptoms set? And if not, why not?


Initially, I had no idea those were symptoms. They're not what you hear about. A migraine and nerve pain were not symptoms on my radar for covid.
When I started the nerve pain, I had a video call with a doctor to figure out what happened to my arm, deeming it safer than going to the hospital in person (I was already in isolation and didn't want to break it). It's only after I lost my sense of smell and taste (a couple of days later) that I went straight to the hospital because I knew that was a covid symptom. Then things carried on from there. 
I've seen the doctor 3 times since the symptoms developed, mostly because he wants to listen to my chest.
My symptoms didn't happen simultaneously either. It was one thing, then another thing would happen a couple of days after, and then another. It kept changing and building up to make the full picture that I'm describing now.


----------



## Mimmy

The state of Georgia in the US has been mentioned as one that began phase 1 of opening and that has not had a big spike in cases or deaths as some expected. I hope this remains the case.

I live in FL and we are also in Phase 1 of reopening although I think we are about 2 weeks behind Georgia. My DH and I went to a mall 2 days ago that prior to COVID-19 would have been very busy on a weekday. If we saw that it was crowded we planned to leave. It was nearly empty. The majority of people wore masks. I saw no groups larger than 4 and most had 2 to 3 people. It was very easy to maintain social distancing. The majority of stores were still closed and these were stores that could have been open under Phase 1. Some stores that were open required masks, masks and hand sanitizer and/or temperature checks. Some were open by appointment only. I didn’t go into any store. I just enjoyed walking around. I realize that it was not essential that I go to the mall but made a choice to do so. 

This experience was an eye opener. People getting COVID-19 with the associated mortality and morbidity is not acceptable. Having empty malls and shuttered businesses is not sustainable long term either. Although I enjoyed walking around, seeing a mall so empty with so little activity was really eerie. 

I think that were are still seeing the benefits of more people staying at home and businesses being closed for a decrease in the spread of infection. I think that the perception of not seeing a big spike in cases may be artificial at this point. 

I am not trying to portray a gloomy outlook and I definitely don’t have the solutions. I just present this as my observation, opinion and food for thought.


----------



## CaviarChanel

just read this ...
https://apple.news/AU1vyyd-kRUWVV5Ju-aBzdQ


----------



## Mimmy

@CaviarChanel Thank you. Interesting and unsettling.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Sorry, I am not trying to be doom and gloom but just read another Bloomberg news and ..

https://apple.news/AvzLPJpHySZafEAzXo9ZbCQ



Mimmy said:


> @CaviarChanel Thank you. Interesting and unsettling.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I'm so sorry to see you got it too. It's hard, eh? I'm glad you're okay now but can imagine how much you suffered back then. That swelling sounds uncomfortable.
> Yes, I was given zinc, a multivitamin, b complex and magnesium, along with Tylenol for the fever. Just general supplements to support the system overall, and the zinc as an anti-inflammatory. Oh and I was given a spray for my throat when I lost my voice.
> Thanks for being so sweet. I'm grateful to be out of the hardest days. I have to wait a few weeks before the antibody test for accuracy as I'm still recovering and getting fevers. It will be interesting to see the results.


Yea I got it during my first week at my new job, lol! Talk about horrid luck. Partially kidding. The SIP was bad enough. So there I was trying to put my best foot forward while this dang virus pretty much knocked me off my feet the first week.

Yea the swelling was really crazy. I was absolutely unrecognizable and my friends (who are basically fam) kept checking on me daily cuz the reaction was so severe. I basically dialed in for the work day and crashed immediately at 5. And felt so lousy after a day or two that I finally dragged my butt to UC. But even then, we all thought I was just having an obscenely severe allergic inflammatory reaction. 

My GP later told me that they don't even publish the range of symptoms cuz the list keeps growing. Both my cousins husband and my friend/former coworker had the same migraine as you in the beginning. 

Get well soon, ok? I'm so sorry you got  nasty strain. This thing does suck.


----------



## Tootsie17

V0N1B2 said:


> My life has not changed much since our province (BC) was mostly shut down.  We had no orders to shelter in place, no "lockdown" etc. we were simply asked to work from home if possible, avoid non-essential travel, stay home, stay 2m apart from others, no public gatherings etc. I think we had one of the most relaxed set of guidelines in the country.  People were and still are outside riding their bikes, running, walking etc. The government made it so that you didn't want to go out, because there wasn't really anywhere to go. Everything was closed - retail, restaurants, malls, doctors/dentists/physio, pools/gyms, community centres etc. My regular job has been closed since March 17 and I go back to work next Monday, but I worked at my other job (essential service) five days a week instead of my usual three. I drive to work, where there are only two of us in the office, the door is locked and no one is allowed in except us. I try to social distance from my boss as much as possible, but she loves to come to my desk and show me 63,827 pictures and videos of her cats. I do feel like I have never worked this much in my life tho.  My boyfriend whom I do not live with comes over 3-4 nights a week. On Saturdays, I drive 2hrs to my mother's house, go grocery shopping in a big-box type of store, take the groceries to her place, unload them, make a week's worth of prepared lunches for her, clean her condo, then drive the two hours back to my home. Sometimes my boyfriend comes with me if he needs to hit up Costco or Home Depot or something. When I leave the grocery store, I use hand sanitizer before I start the car, then wash my hands when I walk through my (or my mum's) front door. I don't wipe anything down, because I don't really see the point. I'm not licking the packaging. I wash my hands before I eat or prepare food which I always thought was.... normal?
> 
> My town (a tourist town) has been completely shut down since mid March but I hear the hotels are opening up next weekend. This past weekend was a long weekend for us - it was dead but there were a lot of families that either came up for the day or rented condos. The weather was the sh!ts and it's not like there's anything to do so I'm not sure why they came, I guess they wanted to get out of town?  Once the border opens again (June 21st I hear?) and we start getting more tourists, I think we may have a resurgence of the virus.  Other than Americans, I don't think there will be many international visitors for the remaimder of the year, and the majority of seasonal workers (mostly Aussies) left back in April.
> 
> I can't wait to take a vacation, TBH.  It's been like the longest spring ever.  I don't know if that's going to happen this year, but if the virus numbers stay steady or are significantly down, and I feel like it's safe, I will try to book a golf trip somewhere warm (Palm Springs/Las Vegas/Mexico).  It will depend on what the regulations will be - will I need to self-quarantine for 2 weeks when I come home or arrive at my destination? We'll see.
> 
> My boyfriend's bestie passed away suddenly on Saturday and I hate that he can't fly to Toronto to support his friend's family, or that there won't be some kind of service for him until... well, until who knows.  I feel terrible for his wife (and all the spouses and families of everyone who has passed away recently) that they have to be physically distanced from those that want to help and support them. FaceTime and phone calls just ain't the same thing.
> 
> I will be nice to get back my regular job next week because I feel like it will be like life before that bish Rona came to town.  I mean, things will be a lot different at work, but I feel like my routine will be back to normal.  Besides not shopping for stuff I really don't need (let's be honest about it), for the last two months (I have saved so much money it's ridiculous), I guess the only big difference for me is that I am more diligent about using hand sanitizer when I'm out. I wouldn't normally use it after shopping at Costco or Superstore, or picking up takeout. Speaking of food, I also cannot wait to go out for dinner, so I hope that happens soon.  But a real dinner, you know on washable plates with silverware and tablecloths.  I have worn a mask the last two weeks when I've been at the grocery store because I feel like it's the right thing to do.  If my local government decides to mandate masks be worn in all public places, then I will comply of course.  I am not, nor have I ever been a germaphobe. I rarely get sick and I've never had the flu - I can count the number of times I've thrown up in my 52 years on one hand. Doesn't mean I can't catch the 'rona tho....
> 
> Part of me feels like there is a ridiculous amount of paranoia about this virus, but the other part of me knows that it also needs to be taken seriously and we can't afford to be flippant.  It's a fine line and I think everyone needs to do or not do what they feel is best for themselves and their families, and it's not my or anyone's place to tell people that they're being too cautious or not cautious enough.  However, for me personally, I'm tired of waiting for something to happen. I feel a little bit stressed out, are we going to be ordered to stay home? Will there be a major outbreak? Will I be able to get to my mum's to make sure she has food and medicine? Will I be able to buy fruit? Meat? Have the murder hornets made it thins far north yet?  I feel like since this has started, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop and so far, nothing has really happened. Financially, we have been well taken care of here in Canada by our government (IMO, of course) so while people may be itching to get back to work, people are getting money and the majority should be able to pay their bills on time (maybe unless they have a $10K/mo mortgage or something). I lost thousands in income, but you adapt, and know it's just for the short-term.  I'm tired of the anticipation, I guess. It's left me a bit on edge.
> 
> JMO, as always and sorry if this was really disjointed.



"bish Rona" gave me a good chuckle.  Thank you!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I just took the antibody test yesterday after having traveled a ton in February, including to Seattle and the Superbowl. It was negative.


----------



## Tootsie17

hermes_lemming said:


> Well ain't this crazy. Turns out I caught it several months ago. What tipped me off was what was happening to the kids. I exhibited similar but as an adult. How? From the office. This was right before everyone shut down. I was chatting with my GP and mentioned that and he immediately gave me an antibody test.
> And well you can guess the results
> 
> Yes I was diligent about washing my hands and using purell. But I didn't wear a mask cuz like I said this was several months ago. No one was wearing a mask outside back then.
> 
> I started a new job and my health tanked by the 3rd day.  Tbh I wasn't feeling so great the second day. I just wrote it off as new job jitters. Luckily none of my gym friends or neighbors caught if from me thank goodness. But I was also basically self quarantining as SIP already started.
> 
> And yes some folks at my new job started to test positive as well but they exhibited more textbook symptoms vs what hit me plus they were in the office longer. I was only in the office for 2 days and it knocked me off my feet for the next five days. I was roadkill, on top of the inflammation that made me unrecognizable (cheekbones gone and my face was incredibly swollen along with the rest of my body). I even ended up in urgent care and this whole time I thought I had a deadly allergic reaction to something.  No my body has never done that before. Ain't that about a bleep.  I ended up taking OTC Tylenol and zrytex towards the end cuz my body clearly couldn't naturally push whatever it was out on its own
> 
> And if this was the light version or I had a "touch" of it , lawd... I definitely don't want the full version cuz that was pretty brutal. I didnt have a temp or a cough. My body just puffed up and I was wiped out and could barely function while I had it. I was back to normal the following week and this whole time everyone thought I had an allergic reaction to purell. Yep think again
> 
> FYI yes I have an autoimmune disease but no, I'm not sickly. Haven't caught the cold or flu in years and I haven't gotten the flu shot in decades after I saw my boss have a permanent adverse reaction to it. I have gotten allergic reactions in the past but they were normal splotches on my arm etc if I ate something that I'm allergic to. It was nothing like what happened to me. And I can count the occurrences in one hand for my entire lifetime.
> 
> In a way, it's a blessing in disguise. If this is a kid version, Jesus. It will just make me more vigilant so that don't catch the adult version or subsequent waves.  Now I understand why people are ended up in the ER and dying. My office is supposed to open in a few months. I rather not return. Right now only 2 people in the office know about this, my admin, and my favorite IT help desk



I'm glad you have recuperated and thank you for sharing your story.  It's amazing how this virus is different for some people.


----------



## Tootsie17

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I got it during my first week at my new job, lol! Talk about horrid luck. Partially kidding. The SIP was bad enough. So there I was trying to put my best foot forward while this dang virus pretty much knocked me off my feet the first week.
> 
> Yea the swelling was really crazy. I was absolutely unrecognizable and my friends (who are basically fam) kept checking on me daily cuz the reaction was so severe. I basically dialed in for the work day and crashed immediately at 5. And felt so lousy after a day or two that I finally dragged my butt to UC. But even then, we all thought I was just having an obscenely severe allergic inflammatory reaction.
> 
> My GP later told me that they don't even publish the range of symptoms cuz the list keeps growing. Both my cousins husband and my friend/former coworker had the same migraine as you in the beginning.
> 
> Get well soon, ok? I'm so sorry you got  nasty strain. This thing does suck.



Did your GP tell you that you are probably now immune from the virus or could you catch it again due to having a light case of it? I don't mean to be a Debbie downer, just curious.


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> A bit of a PSA for anyone interested. I think I may have had Covid. I'll be taking an antibody test soon to confirm, but the doctor I saw is pretty convinced. Here are my symptoms in the order I got them, just in case it helps anyone else.
> 
> - Headache, closer to a migraine in severity, with an aura. This persisted continuously for 2 weeks.
> - Nerve pain. I got this in my elbow and it radiated to my hand, but the doctor said people he has seen have had this in their smaller joints.
> - Sore throat and loss of voice.
> - Rash around the small joints. For me, it was along the arm where I had nerve pain.
> - Loss of taste and smell. I'm on day 17 now but still can't smell or taste anything.
> - Stuffy nose and irritant cough. My cough feels like it's coming from the throat, not my chest, but the doc says he hears congestion in my chest.
> - Fevers. Constantly. And I started getting convulsions with the fevers about 50% of the time.
> - An absolute loss of energy. I could barely swallow my pills. I just couldn't lift my body up or move around. Everything little I did (like go to the bathroom) depleted me. I am still drained now even though I'm over the worst of it.
> 
> I have no way of describing how weak I got during this time. I lost 5kgs in one week. It has been a very trying thing to go through and it physically drained me. Someone earlier in the thread said they got GI symptoms and severe fatigue when they suspected they caught covid last year, and I totally understand that severe fatigue feeling now. It's unlike any other I have experienced, and I am someone who has been seriously ill. This is just another level.
> I don't know if this helps anyone, but I figure there is no harm in sharing my experience thus far.
> I'll reiterate that I'm not sure yet what exactly I had as I've not been tested, but these are the symptoms that my doctor has said he's seeing in his covid patients and it is the reason he has slotted me in for an antibody test.


Thank you for sharing your story. It has educated me on symptoms to be on the lookout for.  I wish you a speedy recovery and I am sending you a virtual hug from one thread member to another. Take care.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

foosy said:


> There are many conflicting views regarding this. I don’t think there is enough evidence one way or another.
> For completeness *I will add that I have seen research that indicates that the amount of the virus is irrelevant.* All it needs is to get in your body and start replicating in your cells.
> 
> *As it relates to masks, there is definitive research that shows that masks do a better job at stopping the virus during exhalation, than preventing a virus to get in during inhalation. *For masks to protect the wearer they must be N95 rated or better, and must be tightly sealed to the face. I have posted information about masks here.


In general, the number of pathogens at the beginning of an infection affect the immune response (dose-dependent changes ).  I sincerely think that the amount of the virus is not irrelevant, but there is still a lot to be learned about this terrible virus. 

Masks doing a better job at stopping the virus during exhalation stresses why it is important that we all wear masks outside. “I Protect You, You Protect Me”


----------



## ChaneLisette

jblended said:


> Initially, I had no idea those were symptoms. They're not what you hear about. A migraine and nerve pain were not symptoms on my radar for covid.
> When I started the nerve pain, I had a video call with a doctor to figure out what happened to my arm, deeming it safer than going to the hospital in person (I was already in isolation and didn't want to break it). It's only after I lost my sense of smell and taste (a couple of days later) that I went straight to the hospital because I knew that was a covid symptom. Then things carried on from there.
> I've seen the doctor 3 times since the symptoms developed, mostly because he wants to listen to my chest.
> My symptoms didn't happen simultaneously either. It was one thing, then another thing would happen a couple of days after, and then another. It kept changing and building up to make the full picture that I'm describing now.


Thank you for sharing your story. I truly hope you are on the road to a speedy recovery. Just curious, if you were in isolation already, how do you think you caught the virus? I wonder what the rate is of people catching it from deliveries to their homes.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks hermes_lemming and jblended for sharing your experiences with us. There’s so many unknowns with the virus and we’re so far from the end.  It’s completely mind boggling and can be overwhelming at times. I genuinely don’t know if we’ll get pre-covid life back to be honest.


----------



## foosy

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks hermes_lemming and jblended for sharing your experiences with us. There’s so many unknowns with the virus and we’re so far from the end.  It’s completely mind boggling and can be overwhelming at times. I genuinely don’t know if we’ll get pre-covid life back to be honest.


We will!
We have a short memory for pain. Once this is over, life will boom, maybe more than before as people will try to put check marks on their bucket list before the next pandemic or Tsunami. 

On a positive note: I read today that 5 different vaccines are in advanced development stages. One of them will surely end this. If their estimates are accurate, come February or March we should have a vaccine. That’s not a long time to wait, so let’s all make that extra effort to remain safe  and keep our loved ones safe.


----------



## TC1

I'm genuinely curious about the purpose of antibody testing. So, you find out you have had it, so what? from all I've read you can be re-infected. So I don't really understand the urgency *shrugs*


----------



## momtok

Hubby just heard from his employer ... they've pretty much announced that their offices will not go back to normal until the vaccine is out.  Up until this whole thing, they tried to keep an 'everyone in the office' policy for as many years as possible, (though certain departments, especially those who had different policies before being merged into this larger company, tried to be more lenient). 

Mid-March they sent everyone home that they could, across all offices, across the USA.  They recently tried to open their headquarters, in a well-hit southern state, and apparently it was a nightmare figuring out how people could pass in the halls, ride elevators, etc.  So until the vaccine, if people do need to be in at any of the offices, it will remain only the most essential and only when not doable from home.  He is ***so*** relieved, and quite honestly, so am I.  I expect him home for at least the rest of the summer now, and if a second wave starts, it probably will be no more than occasional days here and there, right through til the vaccine.  I won't name the company, but THANK YOU, THANK YOU, and BLESS YOU to them.

Daughter was going to do at least one, maybe two, summer programs at a local university, but they've actually moved one of those online now.  So, no, not the same, but still good for her education, good for curriculum vitae, and still good for them to see her "presence".

Summer Shakespeare festival we had subscription to was cancelled, and daytrips we usually take are obviously up in the air.  (We never did big trips anyway, given our flock of parrots.)  And groceries (for us, mother, and mother-in-law) I've pretty much mastered, between a Wholefoods I've been using for years, and years of practice with amazon subscribe/save. 

Quite frankly, I am ***thrilled***, my worry level dropping by the hour.  Massive breath of relief.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I got it during my first week at my new job, lol! Talk about horrid luck. Partially kidding. The SIP was bad enough. So there I was trying to put my best foot forward while this dang virus pretty much knocked me off my feet the first week.
> 
> This thing does suck.



You have been sharing so much useful information with us, thank you for that. Now that you are fully recovered, you are probably happy that your antibody test was positive. I'm almost tempted to say congrats.



pixiejenna said:


> Thanks hermes_lemming and jblended for sharing your experiences with us. There’s so many unknowns with the virus and we’re so far from the end.  It’s completely mind boggling and can be overwhelming at times. *I genuinely don’t know if we’ll get pre-covid life back to be honest.*


There are days that I feel like you, and I am very worried about our future "new normal". So many people getting severely sick and others losing their jobs.


----------



## TC1

momtok said:


> Hubby just heard from his employer ... they've pretty much announced that their offices will not go back to normal until the vaccine is out.  Up until this whole thing, they tried to keep an 'everyone in the office' policy for as many years as possible, (though certain departments, especially those who had different policies before being merged into this larger company, tried to be more lenient).
> 
> Mid-March they sent everyone home that they could, across all offices, across the USA.  They recently tried to open their headquarters, in a well-hit southern state, and apparently it was a nightmare figuring out how people could pass in the halls, ride elevators, etc.  So until the vaccine, if people do need to be in at any of the offices, it will remain only the most essential and only when not doable from home.  He is ***so*** relieved, and quite honestly, so am I.  I expect him home for at least the rest of the summer now, and if a second wave starts, it probably will be no more than occasional days here and there, right through til the vaccine.  I won't name the company, but THANK YOU, THANK YOU, and BLESS YOU to them.
> 
> Daughter was going to do at least one, maybe two, summer programs at a local university, but they've actually moved one of those online now.  So, no, not the same, but still good for her education, good for curriculum vitae, and still good for them to see her "presence".
> 
> Summer Shakespeare festival we had subscription to was cancelled, and daytrips we usually take are obviously up in the air.  (We never did big trips anyway, given our flock of parrots.)  And groceries (for us, mother, and mother-in-law) I've pretty much mastered, between a Wholefoods I've been using for years, and years of practice with amazon subscribe/save.
> 
> Quite frankly, I am ***thrilled***, my worry level dropping by the hour.  Massive breath of relief.


Even if/when a vaccine is found. Would it be mandatory for him to return to work?


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I got it during my first week at my new job, lol! Talk about horrid luck. Partially kidding. The SIP was bad enough. So there I was trying to put my best foot forward while this dang virus pretty much knocked me off my feet the first week.
> 
> Yea the swelling was really crazy. I was absolutely unrecognizable and my friends (who are basically fam) kept checking on me daily cuz the reaction was so severe. I basically dialed in for the work day and crashed immediately at 5. And felt so lousy after a day or two that I finally dragged my butt to UC. But even then, we all thought I was just having an obscenely severe allergic inflammatory reaction.
> 
> My GP later told me that they don't even publish the range of symptoms cuz the list keeps growing. Both my cousins husband and my friend/former coworker had the same migraine as you in the beginning.
> 
> Get well soon, ok? I'm so sorry you got  nasty strain. This thing does suck.


Thank you ever so much. 
And to be honest, as someone who suffers from food allergies I would have thought that was an allergic reaction too. I cannot imagine just how hard it was to manage a new job with those symptoms.



Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for sharing your story. It has educated me on symptoms to be on the lookout for.  I wish you a speedy recovery and I am sending you a virtual hug from one thread member to another. Take care.


I'm glad it helped. Thank you for your kindness. Please stay safe. 



ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you for sharing your story. I truly hope you are on the road to a speedy recovery. Just curious, if you were in isolation already, how do you think you caught the virus? I wonder what the rate is of people catching it from deliveries to their homes.


Thank you. I'm certainly doing much better overall. Just struggling with fatigue and the loss of smell/taste, but absolutely healthier than I was a few days ago.
It took a while to figure out how I may have fallen ill, but then my mother remembered that when we were in the hospital a couple of weeks ago (she has recently had surgery and this was a follow up), the elastic on my mask snapped and my mask fell off.
I was given another mask by the nurse, but for a couple of minutes there I was uncovered. That is the only time I think I could have been infected because I literally never leave the flat  except for groceries once every fortnight, fully masked and gloved and taking every precaution I can.
With regards to deliveries, I've only had a couple, but I open them outside the flat door, dispose of all packaging, then sanitize each item before putting it inside the flat.
I wear gloves and mask before opening the door to receive the order up until the point everything is cleaned and put away, then I wipe down all surfaces/door handles/fridge and freezer doors I have touched, and only then do I remove my gloves and mask. I do this with the grocery shopping when I get it myself, too. I do not remove my mask until everything is cleaned and put away so as not to inhale anything accidentally whilst cleaning the items.
So, it's not from deliveries in my case because I'm OTT about that, given my mother was with me before I got sick and I was making sure she is protected since she had just come out of hospital.
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## LemonDrop

mrsinsyder said:


> I just took the antibody test yesterday after having traveled a ton in February, including to Seattle and the Superbowl. It was negative.



Me too.  I was so bummed when mine was negative that I had to do some online shopping therapy  I did 4 days in NYC China town at a parade Feb 9-12 and went to Singapore and Taiwan in March. In January I was super sick after 2 days in NY.  I so thought that I had had it in January. 



TC1 said:


> I'm genuinely curious about the purpose of antibody testing. So, you find out you have had it, so what? from all I've read you can be re-infected. So I don't really understand the urgency *shrugs*



For me, I wanted to know if what I went through in January was Covid.  If I did go through it it would be comforting for me to know that I survived. So maybe a bit of relief knowing that I can survive the virus and not be one who has a severe deadly response. Also there is still a chance that if you have antibodies you'll not get it a second time. There is just no proof of this yet.  And also they really want Covid antibody plasma (or something) at the blood bank. They use it to treat people with Covid. So you can help save a life.


----------



## jblended

LemonDrop said:


> And also they really want Covid antibody plasma (or something) at the blood bank. They use it to treat people with Covid. So you can help save a life.


I did not know this! Thank you for sharing. I'll be sure to sign up for that if I test positive for antibodies. Anything we can do to help others out in these times is a bonus.


----------



## momtok

TC1 said:


> Even if/when a vaccine is found. Would it be mandatory for him to return to work?



Well, the company (the over-riding, umbrella company) has always been pretty strict about wanting their people in the office, so yes, he'll probably be back in regularly after the vaccine. --- Which neither of us have any problem with, mind you.  It's a short commute, a comfortable and friendly office, and certainly good for his mind to be in there bouncing ideas verbally with his fellow engineers and software designers.  Right now they're connected by a virtual texting system, and nothing really compares with the spoken word.

So in all honesty, I'm actually hoping he does get to go back in once this is all over.  But until then?  Nope.  We're in a particularly hard hit suburban area, with too many people not following good practices when they're out and about.  It's already spreading into the local rural areas, because people from there keep coming in here, thinking it won't affect them.  Then they take it home, and the spread worsens.  So until these people sort themselves out, I'll just limit every vector into this house.


----------



## momtok

LemonDrop said:


> For me, I wanted to know if what I went through in January was Covid.  If I did go through it it would be comforting for me to know that I survived. So maybe a bit of relief knowing that I can survive the virus and not be one who has a severe deadly response. Also there is still a chance that if you have antibodies you'll not get it a second time. There is just no proof of this yet.  And also they really want Covid antibody plasma (or something) at the blood bank. They use it to treat people with Covid. So you can help save a life.



There were some really, really bad things going around this past winter.  I got nailed three times, and I'm pretty certain none of them were covid, even though one was so hard on my lungs I ended up with bacterial infections, chest x-rays, and my lungs are still having after effects.  And I know one of those 'bad ones' hit NY pretty hard too, based on things I'd heard from NY'ers.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Tootsie17 said:


> I'm glad you have recuperated and thank you for sharing your story.  It's amazing how this virus is different for some people.


Remember, my light exposure cuz be attributed to just being in the office for only two days.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Tootsie17 said:


> Did your GP tell you that you are probably now immune from the virus or could you catch it again due to having a light case of it? I don't mean to be a Debbie downer, just curious.


No actually the opposite.  He told me they're seeing 70% of the patients who tested positive later recatching it


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

mrsinsyder said:


> I just took the antibody test yesterday after having traveled a ton in February, including to Seattle and the Superbowl. It was negative.


My doctor also told me that some states don't have accurate antibody tests. They're completely effin it up. It's like a repeat of trying to get the initial coronavirus testing kits right. Thats also attributing to the spread. All these false negative asymptomatic folks. Not saying that you are. But that's what he told me


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> My doctor also told me that some states don't have accurate antibody tests. They're completely effin it up. It's like a repeat of trying to get the initial coronavirus testing kits right. Thats also attributing to the spread. All these false negative asymptomatic folks. Not saying that you are. But that's what he told me


It worries me that of all the people tested at my hospital only 10% are positive. Since they are only testing people who've been exposed or have symptoms, why are there so many negatives?


----------



## zinacef

whateve said:


> It worries me that of all the people tested at my hospital only 10% are positive. Since they are only testing people who've been exposed or have symptoms, why are there so many negatives?


There’s a percentage of inaccuracy on the test itself  plus the error in the actual performance of the test. The test is pretty invasive and looks very uncomfortable. I have the same worries as I’m directly in front of them and some of them turn out negative but has all the symptoms.


----------



## ChaneLisette

jblended said:


> Thank you ever so much.
> And to be honest, as someone who suffers from food allergies I would have thought that was an allergic reaction too. I cannot imagine just how hard it was to manage a new job with those symptoms.
> 
> 
> I'm glad it helped. Thank you for your kindness. Please stay safe.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm certainly doing much better overall. Just struggling with fatigue and the loss of smell/taste, but absolutely healthier than I was a few days ago.
> It took a while to figure out how I may have fallen ill, but then my mother remembered that when we were in the hospital a couple of weeks ago (she has recently had surgery and this was a follow up), the elastic on my mask snapped and my mask fell off.
> I was given another mask by the nurse, but for a couple of minutes there I was uncovered. That is the only time I think I could have been infected because I literally never leave the flat  except for groceries once every fortnight, fully masked and gloved and taking every precaution I can.
> With regards to deliveries, I've only had a couple, but I open them outside the flat door, dispose of all packaging, then sanitize each item before putting it inside the flat.
> I wear gloves and mask before opening the door to receive the order up until the point everything is cleaned and put away, then I wipe down all surfaces/door handles/fridge and freezer doors I have touched, and only then do I remove my gloves and mask. I do this with the grocery shopping when I get it myself, too. I do not remove my mask until everything is cleaned and put away so as not to inhale anything accidentally whilst cleaning the items.
> So, it's not from deliveries in my case because I'm OTT about that, given my mother was with me before I got sick and I was making sure she is protected since she had just come out of hospital.
> Hope that helps a bit.


Thank you for taking the time to write this out. I am very OTT just like you with my deliveries and we end up leaving them outside for over a week, depending on what it is. If it is a grocery delivery and needs to be refrigerated, everything is wiped clean outside first. It is interesting to think that you may have caught it from such limited aerosol exposure in the hospital. That just shows how careful everyone needs to be. So happy to hear you are feeling better. Take care!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> You have been sharing so much useful information with us, thank you for that. Now that you are fully recovered, you are probably happy that your antibody test was positive. I'm almost tempted to say congrats.
> 
> 
> There are days that I feel like you, and I am very worried about our future "new normal". So many people getting severely sick and others losing their jobs.


But that's just it. I had no idea I had it a few months back. I just thought I accidentally touched or ate something that nearly killed me cuz I puffed out, quite literally.  Facial structure gone, rest of body swollem, plus mush brain and zero energy. 

I didnt make the connection until I saw all these kids getting sick with the inflammation.  And my doctor verified that the range of symptoms hasn't been fully disclosed because its so random and big.

It actually worries me that the "light touch" nearly leveled me. My friends were checking on me every day because I was in such bad shape. Lol during my first week at work. Go figure!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Thank you ever so much.
> And to be honest, as someone who suffers from food allergies I would have thought that was an allergic reaction too. I cannot imagine just how hard it was to manage a new job with those symptoms.
> 
> 
> I'm glad it helped. Thank you for your kindness. Please stay safe.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm certainly doing much better overall. Just struggling with fatigue and the loss of smell/taste, but absolutely healthier than I was a few days ago.
> It took a while to figure out how I may have fallen ill, but then my mother remembered that when we were in the hospital a couple of weeks ago (she has recently had surgery and this was a follow up), the elastic on my mask snapped and my mask fell off.
> I was given another mask by the nurse, but for a couple of minutes there I was uncovered. That is the only time I think I could have been infected because I literally never leave the flat  except for groceries once every fortnight, fully masked and gloved and taking every precaution I can.
> With regards to deliveries, I've only had a couple, but I open them outside the flat door, dispose of all packaging, then sanitize each item before putting it inside the flat.
> I wear gloves and mask before opening the door to receive the order up until the point everything is cleaned and put away, then I wipe down all surfaces/door handles/fridge and freezer doors I have touched, and only then do I remove my gloves and mask. I do this with the grocery shopping when I get it myself, too. I do not remove my mask until everything is cleaned and put away so as not to inhale anything accidentally whilst cleaning the items.
> So, it's not from deliveries in my case because I'm OTT about that, given my mother was with me before I got sick and I was making sure she is protected since she had just come out of hospital.
> Hope that helps a bit.


Thank you!  Yea the first week was really bad because I didn't know wth was going on w/ my face and body and the company immediately had to adjust to a WFH situation when that's now how the company is built to operate originally.  And if that's not bad enough, I was completely unrecognizable via zoom (lol thank god for bad lighting) so I kept purposely staying off the camera as much as possible because I didn't look like myself.  Fortunately neither my boss nor the handful of coworkers who saw me in the office the first few week didn't say anything and everyone else - well that's the first time they saw me so they didnt know my "baseline."  But yea it was nuts.

And you know the fatigue and being wiped out.. so I was literally horizontal btwn meetings taking cat naps.  Whats funny is that the rest of the dept felt bad because this wasn't the ideal situation to start a new job.  Little did anyone know that I was fighing the virus at the same time.  And the next week - bam - first wave of layoffs.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this out. I am very OTT just like you with my deliveries and we end up leaving them outside for over a week, depending on what it is. If it is a grocery delivery and needs to be refrigerated, everything is wiped clean outside first. It is interesting to think that you may have caught it from such limited aerosol exposure in the hospital. That just shows how careful everyone needs to be. So happy to hear you are feeling better. Take care!


The CDC said yesterday that the virus does NOT spread easily by touching surfaces or objects.


----------



## limom

Besides breathing in the virus, it is also possible to get it thru the eyes. So try to wear glasses too.
Every time, I hear someone had the virus, they say that they were incredibly exhausted. One person lost fifty lbs in two weeks.
Anyone watch the documentary on the virus in Italy? It was fascinating.
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/inside-italys-covid-war/


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mrs.Z said:


> The CDC said yesterday that the virus does NOT spread easily by touching surfaces or objects.


I'm still spraying every single package appears at my house. Lol I rather be safe than sorry. And same goes to washing hands and using hand sanitizer


----------



## foosy

Mrs.Z said:


> The CDC said yesterday that the virus does NOT spread easily by touching surfaces or objects.



The actual language of the CDC was:
"It may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes," the CDC writes, before adding:
“This is not thought to be the main way the virus spreads, but we are still learning more about this virus.”

And this is how FOX News and others reported it:
"CDC now says coronavirus 'does not spread easily' via contaminated surfaces"

If it is not fake news, it is definitely misleading news.
Obviously the disease spreads better from person to person (direct), as opposed to person to surface to person (indirect). You don't need a genius or a PhD to understand that. To me this looks like another attempt to push for normalcy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Fox News says “The CDC now includes "surfaces or objects" under a section that details ways in which the coronavirus does not readily transmit.”  How that is different from the headline or misleading or fake news is beyond me.  

It’s basic human nature to want a return to “normalcy”. We are responsible adults and we can begin to reopen by accepting our “new normal” and using sound judgment as we do so.


----------



## momtok

I posted the topos tracker a few pages back (at least I think that was this particular thread ... that's the map that can toggle between thing like total cases, total cases per 100k, %daily increase, etc).

Here's another I watch regularly, if anyone else may want it.  It's from the Financial Times site.  They update daily.  (There are also other charts they offer, linked through the page, but this is the chart I watch the most.)

https://ig.ft.com/coronavirus-chart...ative=0&logScale=1&perMillion=0&values=deaths

Yikes, that link is long.  Sorry, just a copy and paste.  It's a rolling average (averaged over last 7 days) of # deaths for most countries.  Naturally, height of curve is a function of country population size.  Note also that the y-axis is log scale, not linear.  (And of course, all curves are translated horizontally to the left so that they all "begin" at the same threshold within their own individual outbreak.  So really, once you allow for differences in population size (ie. total population accounts partially for height of curve), and understand that horizontal progression is different for each country in their own timeline ,_ it's the curvature and slope values that really speak in the end._

Shapewise, most of Europe has clearly done better than USA.   Just being honest.  France, Spain, even Italy and UK, have better slope values.  Again, nothing to do with height ... height is population dependent as well.  I'm talking curvature and slope. Now that *might* be partially a function of USA's 'spread-out-ed-ness' (sorry, I'm physics/math trained, not literature, demographics, or sociology trained).  But I honestly don't accept that as a full excuse, given how on top of it we could have, should have, been.  And for that matter, Europe also has a decent amount of population density variation, don't they? ... ie, there are cities and there are rural areas across each country, just like USA.  So Europe's 'spread-out-ed-ness' is really not that hugely different from USA's, just on a smaller scale, just as their total population is on a smaller scale.  So to me, personally, that just doesn't account for the curvature/slope we have going on compared to Europe.

Every time I see Mexico's, I also feel a deep sympathy.  And Brazil ... that's just a really, really bad joke.

(Hope that made sense.  Going to get some caffeine.)

(came back for one more note .... To be honest, our curvature and slope is not much different from Iran's.  Seriously, just look at the lines.  And that's just not a good statement to be making.)


----------



## foosy

Mrs.Z said:


> Fox News says “The CDC now includes "surfaces or objects" under a section that details ways in which the coronavirus does not readily transmit.”  How that is different from the headline or misleading or fake news is beyond me.
> 
> It’s basic human nature to want a return to “normalcy”. We are responsible adults and we can begin to reopen by accepting our “new normal” and using sound judgment as we do so.


It is misleading because it specifically  says: "CDC *NOW *says ..."
When someone use that language they are implying that there is a change, that previously it was believed differently. This is absolutely not the case. It was from the beginning known that person to person transmission has the most impact, and that surfaces are secondary. There is nothing new in this information.

Further, you can do a random check to see how this reporting has impacted people. If any of them changed their procedures and are now less disinfecting you have your proof. I already did, and unfortunately, I have already heard too many that think they can forego (or reduce) cleaning/disinfecting... Didn't you?


----------



## LemonDrop

@foosy I haven't changed anything.  But that's just me. I don't trust anyones guidance really. I live in the USA and I was wearing a mask back in late February on airplanes. I can't tell you the number of times our country was told that "masks don't help, don't wear masks, don't buy the masks, it DOESN'T HELP you AT ALL" !!!!!  We were told Health care people need the masks, that we didn't and we were bad people to be wearing them.

I TOTALLY understand that they feared a shortage for health care people. But why not more honesty at the time? Now it's a complete turn around. It's "WEAR MASKS!!! Wearing masks stops the spread.  Wearing a mask helps you to some extent. You're a bad person if you don't wear one"!! So they obviously lied in the beginning to control our reactions. Scientists didn't just discover mask help stop the spread of virus. They lied when it benefited them and I am sure they will do it again.

So I am just using my own common sense. Which thankfully my sense says to still use wipes and disinfect everything.


----------



## Mrs.Z

We can agree to disagree.  The guidelines change every day as we gain knowledge, there have been subtle shifts all along and there will continue to be.  I find the news positive and if anyone wants to view it as a negative and/or continue to sanitize everything in their universe they are FREE to do so.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

TC1 said:


> I'm genuinely curious about the purpose of antibody testing. So, you find out you have had it, so what? from all I've read you can be re-infected. So I don't really understand the urgency *shrugs*


One can always be exposed to the virus a second or third time (or more) and be re-infected again; however, if you have antibodies against the virus, you may have some protection and recover faster when exposed to the virus a 2nd time. 

It is still not clear why some people are more susceptible than others to the virus. The fact that you know that you were previously exposed to de virus (developed antibodies) without having severe symptoms, it may give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Chagall

It never made sense to me that hospital personal were protected against Covid-19 by wearing masks but we the public were not. Why not just tell us to save the N-95’s for the front line workers instead of treating us like children with misinformation? Another thing that I can’t come to terms with is the fact that we are told that just plain soap and water is all that is needed to effectively kill the virus. That plain soap and water is better than anything in killing the virus and to only use Purell if you cannot wash your hands in that manner. Yet we are using dangerous extremely toxic disinfectants on everything else including food. People are spraying their bread bags with a poisonous disinfectant, how crazy is that. There has been a huge jump in people poisoning themselves with these dangerous substances!


----------



## TC1

^^ I agree this over-sanitizing process is doing to have it's own set of issues. Just a few months ago everything we were told was to use "green" "chem-free" household cleaners and disinfectants for us and the environment. Now it's like...use the most toxic crap you can find on your house, groceries and bare skin.


----------



## foosy

Mrs.Z said:


> We can agree to disagree.  The guidelines change every day as we gain knowledge, there have been subtle shifts all along and there will continue to be.  I find the news positive and if anyone wants to view it as a negative and/or continue to sanitize everything in their universe they are FREE to do so.



Of course we can have multiple views. My problem is that there is plenty of media manipulation, so it  bothers me when people make their mind based on skewed information, but I still respect people to be able to do as they want, as long as it does not endanger or infringes on others. 



LemonDrop said:


> @foosy I haven't changed anything.  But that's just me. I don't trust anyones guidance really. I live in the USA and I was wearing a mask back in late February on airplanes. I can't tell you the number of times our country was told that "masks don't help, don't wear masks, don't buy the masks, it DOESN'T HELP you AT ALL" !!!!!  We were told Health care people need the masks, that we didn't and we were bad people to be wearing them.
> 
> I TOTALLY understand that they feared a shortage for health care people. But why not more honesty at the time? Now it's a complete turn around. It's "WEAR MASKS!!! Wearing masks stops the spread.  Wearing a mask helps you to some extent. You're a bad person if you don't wear one"!! So they obviously lied in the beginning to control our reactions. Scientists didn't just discover mask help stop the spread of virus. They lied when it benefited them and I am sure they will do it again.
> 
> So I am just using my own common sense. Which thankfully my sense says to still use wipes and disinfect everything.


Back in January I could have bought masks and I didn't because they were saying that you don't need masks. I now wish I had...
Listening to your instincts and reading scientific data is my way of dealing with this.

By the way, if a new research would come and say that the probability of getting infected by touching a surface is 1 in X in the first hour and 1 in 10X in the second hour, it would mean to me much more than a generic reporting that the risk of getting infected from surfaces is lower than from humans. The CDC is now under a lot of pressure from the WH, so  I am taking anything they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## foosy

Chanbal said:


> One can always be exposed to the virus a second or third time (or more) and be re-infected again; however, if you have antibodies against the virus, you may have some protection and recover faster when exposed to the virus a 2nd time.
> 
> It is still not clear why some people are more susceptible than others to the virus. The fact that you know that you were previously exposed to de virus (developed antibodies) without having severe symptoms, it may give you some peace of mind.


There are some antibodies that remain forever with you, yet others "expire" which is why antibodies for certain viruses are not a definite guarantee of protection.
Further, there were two known different strains of the coronavirus (one more aggressive), so being exposed to one did not give you immunity from the other.  The virus is still mutating but so far the mutations are not large enough that a vaccine, when developed, could not protect from all the variants. However there is  no guarantee that this will remain the case.  Hopefully a vaccine can be developed and used to eradicate it before it becomes even more lethal.


----------



## foosy

TC1 said:


> ^^ I agree this over-sanitizing process is doing to have it's own set of issues. Just a few months ago everything we were told was to use "green" "chem-free" household cleaners and disinfectants for us and the environment. Now it's like...use the most toxic crap you can find on your house, groceries and bare skin.


I just use 70% alcohol. I was lucky enough to buy large quantities before it became expensive as gold. I would not use bleach/lysol/clorox for anything else than cleaning floors or toilets.


----------



## Mrs.Z

foosy said:


> Of course we can have multiple views. My problem is that there is plenty of media manipulation, so it  bothers me when people make their mind based on skewed information, but I still respect people to be able to do as they want, as long as it does not endanger or infringes on others.
> 
> 
> Back in January I could have bought masks and I didn't because they were saying that you don't need masks. I now wish I had...
> Listening to your instincts and reading scientific data is my way of dealing with this.
> 
> By the way, if a new research would come and say that the probability of getting infected by touching a surface is 1 in X in the first hour and 1 in 10X in the second hour, it would mean to me much more than a generic reporting that the risk of getting infected from surfaces is lower than from humans. The CDC is now under a lot of pressure from the WH, so  I am taking anything they say with a grain of salt.


My original comment was about the CDC.  You brought the media into it.  I don’t think I’m basing anything on skewed information.  We are asked not to discuss politics.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> ^^ I agree this over-sanitizing process is doing to have it's own set of issues. Just a few months ago everything we were told was to use "green" "chem-free" household cleaners and disinfectants for us and the environment. Now it's like...use the most toxic crap you can find on your house, groceries and bare skin.


Agreed, we have been told that too much hand sanitizer etc. is killing the “good bacteria” and promoting more resistant germs.


----------



## sdkitty

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, we have been told that too much hand sanitizer etc. is killing the “good bacteria” and promoting more resistant germs.


this whole thing is a PITA.  every day when I after I get the mail and open it I wash my hands.  then after it's opened, what about what's inside the envelopes - the correspondence, bills, etc?  do they have germs on them?  where does it end?  you're going to have to handle those papers again....there is only so much one can do


----------



## foosy

Mrs.Z said:


> My original comment was about the CDC.  You brought the media into it.  I don’t think I’m basing anything on skewed information.  We are asked not to discuss politics.


The reason I brought media is because you were not quoting the CDC. You were quoting the media. The CDC never said   "that the virus does NOT spread easily by touching surfaces or objects".


----------



## foosy

As it is, there are now more problems popping up with the CDC.
The Atlantic is now reporting that "The government’s disease-fighting agency is conflating viral and antibody tests, compromising a few crucial metrics that governors depend on to reopen their economies."


----------



## Mrs.Z

“The virus does not spread easily in other ways”. The first bullet point under “other ways” is “from touching surfaces or objects.”


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I never believed the "masks aren't helpful" mantra when they were saying that months ago. It didn't make sense. There are still things that don't make sense and some that do. I listen to the news,  read the data, read the CDC, listen to different kinds of "experts" and experts. I try to process it all and then filter it and follow what makes sense to me. Everything changes daily because this is so new and we're learning as we go along. When I'm in doubt, I just use good ole common sense like knowing masks were a good idea early on. Heck, maybe there's about to be a Clorox wipe shortage soon that we don't know about so they're telling us wiping isn't as necessary as they thought it was LOL
Edit: ...or trying to calm us over the Clorox wipes shortage we already have in areas. 
-- I'm kidding


----------



## sdkitty

Ms.Dixie said:


> I never believed the "masks aren't helpful" mantra when they were saying that months ago. It didn't make sense. There are still things that don't make sense and some that do. I listen to the news,  read the data, read the CDC, listen to different kinds of "experts" and experts. I try to process it all and then filter it and follow what makes sense to me. Everything changes daily because this is so new and we're learning g as we go along. When I'm in doubt, I just use good ole common sense like knowing masks were a good idea early on. Maybe there's about to be a Clorox wipe shortage soon that we don't know about so they're telling us wiping isn't as necessary as they thought it was LOL


I think all the disinfecting wipes are already hard to get aren't they?


----------



## Love Of My Life

sdkitty said:


> I think all the disinfecting wipes are already hard to get aren't they?



In my area, alcohol, disinfecting wipes, clorox very difficult to find with inflated prices
Toilet tissue & paper towels a little more accessible


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

Love Of My Life said:


> In my area, alcohol, disinfecting wipes, clorox very difficult to find with inflated prices
> Toilet tissue & paper towels a little more accessible


I've been using wipes I already had and alcohol but Costco has signs up to show what's in stock and it seem like all the disinfecting stuff is somewhat hard to get.  Paper towels seem to be more available.  Not every time but more than TP and wipes from what I can tell.


----------



## foosy

Mrs.Z said:


> “The virus does not spread easily in other ways”. The first bullet point under “other ways” is “from touching surfaces or objects.”


You are right. I eat my hat  
But do read the report in the Atlantic - CDC is not a reliable source anymore....


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> *One can always be exposed to the virus a second or third time (or more) and be re-infected again; however, if you have antibodies against the virus, you may have some protection and recover faster when exposed to the virus a 2nd time. *
> 
> It is still not clear why some people are more susceptible than others to the virus. *The fact that you know that you were previously exposed to de virus (developed antibodies) without having severe symptoms, it may give you some peace of mind.*


That's not the impression my doctor gave me.

He is also gravely worried about this winter.

Also my reaction doesn't give me any peace whatsoever.  By all intents and purposes, I had a "light touch" (probably because I was always washing my hands and using purell but still got sick because I didn't wear a mask) from being in the ginormous barely filled office building for 2 days.  I was never within an arms length of anyone in those 2 days.  I was always across a table from someone.  That "light touch" literally turned my exterior to the good year blimp and knocked me off my feet quite literally for a 5 days. I under no circumstances want its full strength version or upcoming ugly mean cousin.  Given what I personally went through, I'm not at all shocked that these poor kids with multisymptom inflammatory syndrome end up in  a grave state in the ICU because of the coronavirus.


----------



## hermes_lemming

foosy said:


> You are right. I eat my hat
> But do read the report in the Atlantic - CDC is not a reliable source anymore....


TBH I stopped listening to them in the beginning of this nightmare when they weren't receptive to the benefits of wearing a mask.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> *It never made sense to me that hospital personal were protected against Covid-19 by wearing masks but we the public were not. Why not just tell us to save the N-95’s for the front line workers instead of treating us like children with misinformation*? Another thing that I can’t come to terms with is the fact that we are told that just plain soap and water is all that is needed to effectively kill the virus. That plain soap and water is better than anything in killing the virus and to only use Purell if you cannot wash your hands in that manner. Yet we are using dangerous extremely toxic disinfectants on everything else including food. People are spraying their bread bags with a poisonous disinfectant, how crazy is that. There has been a huge jump in people poisoning themselves with these dangerous substances!


They did it because they purposely wanted to save the n95 masks for the people who are saving our lives and figured we dont need it if we're SIP.



foosy said:


> There are some antibodies that remain forever with you, yet others "expire" which is why antibodies for certain viruses are not a definite guarantee of protection.
> Further, there were two known different strains of the coronavirus (one more aggressive), so being exposed to one did not give you immunity from the other.  The virus is still mutating but so far the mutations are not large enough that a vaccine, when developed, could not protect from all the variants. However there is  no guarantee that this will remain the case.  Hopefully a vaccine can be developed and used to eradicate it before it becomes even more lethal.



My doctor also said that we've all been exposed ot the coronavirus at some point in our lives - the problem now is that we're dealing w/ deadly strains.  



foosy said:


> Of course we can have multiple views. My problem is that there is plenty of media manipulation, so it  bothers me when people make their mind based on skewed information, but I still respect people to be able to do as they want, as long as it does not endanger or infringes on others.
> 
> 
> Back in January I could have bought masks and I didn't because they were saying that you don't need masks. I now wish I had...
> *Listening to your instincts and reading scientific data is my way of dealing with this.*
> 
> By the way, if a new research would come and say that the probability of getting infected by touching a surface is 1 in X in the first hour and 1 in 10X in the second hour, it would mean to me much more than a generic reporting that the risk of getting infected from surfaces is lower than from humans. The CDC is now under a lot of pressure from the WH, so  I am taking anything they say with a grain of salt.



1000%!    Why do you think I've been reposting all that stuff?


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> I think all the disinfecting wipes are already hard to get aren't they?





Love Of My Life said:


> In my area, alcohol, disinfecting wipes, clorox very difficult to find with inflated prices
> Toilet tissue & paper towels a little more accessible



You can get them on Amazon.


----------



## LemonDrop

Forgive me @hermes_lemming Did you receive your results back that you are positive with antibodies? I recall you were being tested because of what you went through but maybe missed the post that you had received results.  You would be the first person I know that has gone through it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> Forgive me @hermes_lemming Did you receive your results back that you are positive with antibodies? I recall you were being tested because of what you went through but maybe missed the post that you had received results.  You would be the first person I know that has gone through it.


Yes I did.  Lucky me (sarcastic tone).
My doc was quick to tell me this doesn't make me immune against further reinfecton from other strains.  And basically the safest method is to stay home away from everyone and everything as much as possible. And in case anyone is curious as to my symptoms, I basically got covidtoes but on my face so covidface. My entire dmn face!


----------



## Mrs.Z

foosy said:


> You are right. I eat my hat
> But do read the report in the Atlantic - CDC is not a reliable source anymore....


No thank you.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> this whole thing is a PITA.  every day when I after I get the mail and open it I wash my hands.  then after it's opened, what about what's inside the envelopes - the correspondence, bills, etc?  do they have germs on them?  where does it end?  you're going to have to handle those papers again....there is only so much one can do


Most correspondence, such as bills from large companies and ads, are stuffed in envelopes by machines. I doubt the contents of most envelopes has had any human contact. Add to that, these envelopes have been in the postal system for at least 2 days, probably much longer, so if anything inside the envelope had been exposed to the virus, it is likely it will be dead by the time you open it. The outer envelopes are riskier because your letter carrier could have sneezed on them right before he delivered them. I'm leaving catalogs and things that aren't in envelopes sitting for several days before I touch them.

Remember that if you touch an infected item, you aren't ingesting the germs unless you touch your face and transfer those germs to your nose, mouth or eyes. So as long as you wash your hands after you open and dispose of the envelopes and before touching your face, you'll be fine.


----------



## arnott

Kiehl's is reopening here tomorrow!      Right in time for me to receive my Birthday Gift!   And I have 5 empty Kiehl's containers to return for $16.00 off!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Kiehl's is reopening here tomorrow!      Right in time for me to receive my Birthday Gift!   And I have 5 empty Kiehl's containers to return for $16.00 off!


restaurants are open here
some stores - apparently ones that aren't in malls.  not sure what this means.  would stores in a strip mall be open?  I haven't gotten emails from any stores that they're opening except for two consignment shops


----------



## Mrs.Z

sdkitty said:


> restaurants are open here
> some stores - apparently ones that aren't in malls.  not sure what this means.  would stores in a strip mall be open?  I haven't gotten emails from any stores that they're opening except for two consignment shops


Ohhh so nice, are they opening at a reduced capacity?


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> That's not the impression my doctor gave me.
> 
> He is also gravely worried about this winter.
> 
> Also my reaction doesn't give me any peace whatsoever.  By all intents and purposes, I had a "light touch" (probably because I was always washing my hands and using purell but still got sick because I didn't wear a mask) from being in the ginormous barely filled office building for 2 days.  I was never within an arms length of anyone in those 2 days.  I was always across a table from someone.  That "light touch" literally turned my exterior to the good year blimp and knocked me off my feet quite literally for a 5 days. I under no circumstances want its full strength version or upcoming ugly mean cousin.  Given what I personally went through, I'm not at all shocked that these poor kids with multisymptom inflammatory syndrome end up in  a grave state in the ICU because of the coronavirus.


The severity of your illness was determined by the strain of virus you were exposed to and your immune system's ability to fight it. It has nothing to do with how much exposure you had to the disease. Once you get enough virus in your system to make you sick, it replicates so the amount you were initially exposed to doesn't matter as long as it was enough to make you sick.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> They did it because they purposely wanted to save the n95 masks for the people who are saving our lives and figured we dont need it if we're SIP.
> 
> 
> 
> My doctor also said that we've all been exposed ot the coronavirus at some point in our lives - the problem now is that we're dealing w/ deadly strains.
> 
> 
> 
> 1000%!    Why do you think I've been reposting all that stuff?


Yep they wanted to save the N95’s for the front responders, which was the correct thing to do, however they could have been more up front about it, like I said, rather than putting out false information.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

As if we don't have enough to worry about already, local fire departments are warning against storing hand sanitizer in your car as the summer months heat up. If you do be sure to keep it out of the sun. They're distributing a pic of the inside of a car in which the glove compartment looks like it was hit by a Molotov. 

Hand sanitizer with alcohol has a flash point of only 63F which makes it highly flammable. Storing large amounts of it can be a fire hazard if it's not stored safely. Here's a video from the National Fire Prevention Association which explains more. Scroll to the bottom of the page for the video. 
https://nfpa.org/coronavirus


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> As if we don't have enough to worry about already, local fire departments are warning against storing hand sanitizer in your car as the summer months heat up. If you do be sure to keep it out of the sun. They're distributing a pic of the inside of a car in which the glove compartment looks like it was hit by a Molotov.
> 
> Hand sanitizer with alcohol has a flash point of only 63F which makes it highly flammable. Storing large amounts of it can be a fire hazard if it's not stored safely. Here's a video from the National Fire Prevention Association which explains more. Scroll to the bottom of the page for the video.
> https://nfpa.org/coronavirus


I wish I had known that when we traveled last summer with hand sanitizer in the car. I kept in the side pocket of the door, but I'm sure the car got very hot some days.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I wish I had known that when we traveled last summer with hand sanitizer in the car. I kept in the side pocket of the door, but I'm sure the car got very hot some days.


----------



## whateve

I thought this was a great post and wanted to share it here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-1135#post-33809052


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 4736834


Yikes!


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> Yikes!



No kidding! That's the photo one of our local fire dept's is distributing. Kinda looks like the door pocket is where the bottle of hand sanitizer was stored doesn't it since that's where the smoke is coming from?


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> That's not the impression my doctor gave me.
> 
> He is also gravely worried about this winter.
> 
> Also my reaction doesn't give me any peace whatsoever.  By all intents and purposes, I had a "light touch" (probably because I was always washing my hands and using purell but still got sick because I didn't wear a mask) from being in the ginormous barely filled office building for 2 days.  I was never within an arms length of anyone in those 2 days.  I was always across a table from someone.  That "light touch" literally turned my exterior to the good year blimp and knocked me off my feet quite literally for a 5 days. I under no circumstances want its full strength version or upcoming ugly mean cousin.  Given what I personally went through, I'm not at all shocked that these poor kids with multisymptom inflammatory syndrome end up in  a grave state in the ICU because of the coronavirus.



I used the word "may" in my statements because this is a new virus and very little is still known about it. Having antibodies against the virus may give some protection. In general, that's how the immune system works. This is why we are all looking forward to have a vaccine... 

One of the reasons why I think that not developing severe symptoms after being infected with SARS-CoV-2 might be a good sign (may give some peace of mind) has to do with the apparent different susceptibilities to this virus. For example, we all have ACE2 receptors in our cells, but the numbers of these receptors vary among different organs and different individuals. It is known that SARS-CoV-2 uses these receptors to infect the cells. So one could think that the amount and distribution of the ACE2 receptors could affect the response to the virus. Again, this is just an hypothesis and it still needs to be tested. 

Having said that, I agree with you that it is important to continue following all the safety measures despite being previously infected with the virus.


----------



## meepabeep

@hermes_lemming  & @jblended (and everyone else who got sick).


----------



## smallfry

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 4736834


OMG, I’ve always kept sanitizer in my car.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## shesnochill

I was already a germaphobe before the pandemic lol but now I..

-wear a face mask when going grocery shopping, the bank, ordering take out etc
-immediately wash my hands when I get home
-stay more than 6 ft away from others

Aside from these safety precautions, I'm working from home and honestly, this situation has gotten me selling off a lot of my bags in my collection. Learning to be more minimal, I'm trying to see if I can only keep 3, max 5 bags. I've realized I do not use many of them and they're just collecting dust in my closet. Oh! I'm learning to bake and cook lots too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> The severity of your illness was determined by the strain of virus you were exposed to and your immune system's ability to fight it. It has nothing to do with how much exposure you had to the disease. Once you get enough virus in your system to make you sick, it replicates so the amount you were initially exposed to doesn't matter as long as it was enough to make you sick.


This is what I'm responding to from your previous post "if you have antibodies against the virus, you may have some protection and recover faster when exposed to the virus a 2nd time." My doc explicitly says that's not what they're seeing for 70% of the patients.  They're not seeing any protection for those 70% of the patients nor are they recovering faster the second time.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> This is what I'm responding to from your previous post "if you have antibodies against the virus, you may have some protection and recover faster when exposed to the virus a 2nd time." My doc explicitly says that's not what they're seeing for 70% of the patients.  They're not seeing any protection for those 70% of the patients nor are they recovering faster the second time.


I'm not the one who said that but it was a reasonable assumption based on other diseases, even if it isn't what they are discovering about covid at this time.

ETA: My comment was directed to your comment that you had a light case.


----------



## arnott

Saw my first reopened store at the Mall today:


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> restaurants are open here
> some stores - apparently ones that aren't in malls.  not sure what this means.  would stores in a strip mall be open?  I haven't gotten emails from any stores that they're opening except for two consignment shops



Restaurants here are still take out only.


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Restaurants here are still take out only.


Restaurants up the Sea to Sky highway from you have been open for dine-in since Tuesday. Earl’s had an hour and a half lineup to get in yesterday.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I also saw the hand sanitizer car pics today too. I have one in my door pocket and it;s going to start to really warm up this weekend. So now I’m going to take it out of my car. I might buy some smaller size container to carry it around. The ones I got are larger sized bottles I just happened to get lucky finding in the office aisle at Walmart.


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Restaurants up the Sea to Sky highway from you have been open for dine-in since Tuesday. Earl’s had an hour and a half lineup to get in yesterday.



What's the Sea to Sky highway?   Ha haa!   Earls is overpriced crap!


----------



## pixiejenna

You want to have faith in people to do the right thing but this is why I'm concerned about the push for reopening. I have a haircut scheduled in a few weeks and I want to go but also don't want to go.  I had one scheduled then it was canceled because SIP. So I attempted to reschedule it for the next month and the same thing happened.  This is my 3rd or 4th attempt to get it cut. I think that this will hold because we're going into the next phase for reopening next month. 

I've actually had people call my store asking if they can return stuff. That they haven't been able to return it yet because they had covid. That they quarantined for 14 days and are able to/ok go out again. Like this is really a priority? You think that we want to handling stuff from your home after being sick for an unknown amount of time?


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> As far as the wearing of masks go, when around others I think it is prudent for everyone to wear one. Front line responders should obviously get first dibs. One thing I don’t understand is while the Virus is spread by droplets, if the mask keeps the droplets in to protect others, why does it not keep droplets from others out, thereby protecting everyone. Is there something I am missing here?


My post from May 3rd. Luckily I listened to my gut.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I also saw the hand sanitizer car pics today too. I have one in my door pocket and it;s going to start to really warm up this weekend. So now I’m going to take it out of my car. I might buy some smaller size container to carry it around. The ones I got are larger sized bottles I just happened to get lucky finding in the office aisle at Walmart.


We have three per car. One on each door plus one in the middle console. It is a wonder our cars did not explode yet
Thanks for the super informative info @BigPurseSue...
I will pass it around too!


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> The severity of your illness was determined by the strain of virus you were exposed to and your immune system's ability to fight it. It has nothing to do with how much exposure you had to the disease. Once you get enough virus in your system to make you sick, it replicates so the amount you were initially exposed to doesn't matter as long as it was enough to make you sick.



An interesting article expla


whateve said:


> The severity of your illness was determined by the strain of virus you were exposed to and your immune system's ability to fight it. It has nothing to do with how much exposure you had to the disease. Once you get enough virus in your system to make you sick, it replicates so the amount you were initially exposed to doesn't matter as long as it was enough to make you sick.



An interesting scientific article examining the impact of the amount of virus exposed can be found here:
https://theconversation.com/coronav...xposed-to-determine-how-sick-youll-get-135119


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> That's a shame they send them home and then they die anyway. I believe our public health department monitors people after they've been released. I know there are over a 1000 people in our county that have been exposed but either don't have symptoms or aren't bad enough for the hospital . They are self-quarantining with the public health service checking in with them by phone.


all we can hope.for is.that they are.learning.daily.from.evety.death.and once.they.know why some.peop!e are.more.at.risk.they.can better.target treatment and support.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> all we can hope.for is.that they are.learning.daily.from.evety.death.and once.they.know why some.peop!e are.more.at.risk.they.can better.target treatment and support.


This is a nightmare for the medical community.  The list of symptoms are beyond their comprehension and unfortunately some of the tests are bad which hamper both the diagnosis and treatments because of the false negatives. Add to that, for some, the beginning is indistinguishable btwn a normal flu vs this covid 19. Who knows what will happen later this year. We're all girding our loins. Meanwhile some are pushing for the country to open saying everything will be ok and this will magically disappear by Nov. Sure..


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> We have three per car. One on each door plus one in the middle console. It is a wonder our cars did not explode yet
> Thanks for the super informative info @BigPurseSue...
> I will pass it around too!



We had a few warm days but our Midwest weather is very chaotic it could be 70 and sunny one day and in the 30-40’s and snowing the next day. On our few random warm days the sanitizer in my car was very warm when I used it. I did wonder if the heat was bad for it or if it might affect the quality of it. In the past I would have some promo liquid hand sanitizer sprays (the ones that look like a pen) in my car but they’d always dry up before I could ever finish them. But the one I have in my car was a large 30 oz bottle that I could barely squeeze into my door cup holder so I took it out of my car today we’re going to get up to the 80’s this weekend so the inside of my car will obviously be much warmer.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I made a mistake earlier and accidentally posted the North Dakota website. South Dakota is what I should have posted. 

https://www.argusleader.com/story/n...d-coronavirus-map-us-cases-county/5015675002/

There's map, number of cases in each county. updated each day.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> This is a nightmare for the medical community.  The list of symptoms are beyond their comprehension and unfortunately some of the tests are bad which hamper both the diagnosis and treatments because of the false negatives. Add to that, for some, the beginning is indistinguishable btwn a normal flu vs this covid 19. Who knows what will happen later this year. We're all girding our loins. Meanwhile some are pushing for the country to open saying everything will be ok and this will magically disappear by Nov. Sure..


it seriously is - here.in the UK they have only recently added the lost.of small and.taste to the.list.of.symptoms ie. Cough and temperature but the elderly seem to  present with differing non  flu like symptoms ( vomiting and loose bowel function ) and a high temperature only.follows.many.days.later ...only younger people get the loss.of smell and taste few.with those.symptoms have died


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> You want to have faith in people to do the right thing but this is why I'm concerned about the push for reopening. I have a haircut scheduled in a few weeks and I want to go but also don't want to go.  I had one scheduled then it was canceled because SIP. So I attempted to reschedule it for the next month and the same thing happened.  This is my 3rd or 4th attempt to get it cut. I think that this will hold because we're going into the next phase for reopening next month.
> 
> I've actually had people call my store asking if they can return stuff. That they haven't been able to return it yet because they had covid. That they quarantined for 14 days and are able to/ok go out again. Like this is really a priority? You think that we want to handling stuff from your home after being sick for an unknown amount of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737133


A person sent this to me that their salon owner sent to them. What a selfish thing for the client to do. Why go if you have a pending test. This scares me as things are opening up next week like my gym and salon. I wish people would think of others not just themselves.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sadly 19+ years in retail I can firmly say people only think of themselves.  As I said before we have had people asking what they can return because they have been home because they had covid for a few weeks so they couldn'tbring it back sooner.. A lot of coworkers took advantage of unpaid leave. We had one guy come back, his first day back within the first hour of working, he had a guy come through his line telling him that he had covid and this is one of his first trips out and he won't wear a mask because he doesn't need too he alreadyhad it. This is before my store made face masks a requirement for customers.

I also recall seeing a video of a woman vloging her run through town 12 days after she vloged her trip to get a covid test. She berated the person giving her the test to give her permission to go running in 14 days. Then decided to go for a run in a downtown area thats closed but still has people walking around for exercise many of whom were seniors while she still waiting for her test results. Well someone on her feed sees this and reported her and the police came up to her telling her she can't go running in public because she doesn't have the results to her covid test. Then she put on her best "I'm a poor white woman who is being harassed by the police who are violating her freedom to run" act. Her hissy fit of entitlement was absolutely disgusting. I give the cops major credit because I'm pretty sure I would have slapped her right across the face if she said that BS too me.


----------



## LavenderIce

BigPurseSue said:


> As if we don't have enough to worry about already, local fire departments are warning against storing hand sanitizer in your car as the summer months heat up. If you do be sure to keep it out of the sun. They're distributing a pic of the inside of a car in which the glove compartment looks like it was hit by a Molotov.
> 
> Hand sanitizer with alcohol has a flash point of only 63F which makes it highly flammable. Storing large amounts of it can be a fire hazard if it's not stored safely. Here's a video from the National Fire Prevention Association which explains more. Scroll to the bottom of the page for the video.
> https://nfpa.org/coronavirus





BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 4736834



My summers are HOT about 90 degree temperatures with occasional triple digit heat.  I keep a pocket size sanitizer in each of my cars that I like to use after I go to the gas station.  I try to park in the shade as much as possible when I'm out.  When I'm home, the cars are in the garage.  I'm hoping their small size is the reason why I haven't had any trouble.  I'm worried now because my replacements for the pocket size are travel size bottles which are a bit larger.  I was hoping to just refill the pocket size bottles but I can't get the caps off.


----------



## chicklety

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA.  On April 24th (3 weeks ago) one of our states (Georgia) opened up with a bang. Everything (or near everything) at once.  Tattoo parlors, salons, shops etc..... I kept watching and waiting to see their numbers explode.  But they haven't. My thought was they are crazy, they will learn their lesson, just wait and see.  But nothing has happened. Their numbers haven't spiked. I am wondering what others of you that live in the USA think?  I am trying to live balanced.  I stayed in my house from basically March 20 - May 10. I am venturing out more and not being so obsessive about everything. Trying to practice good hygiene but not obsessive hygiene. I expect it to be bad again this fall.  But for now wondering if maybe it is ok to live life a bit more?  I guess what I am wondering is maybe I wasn't right and it's ok to relax a bit?  Just wondering what others think?


Agree with everything you are saying... My confusion now has been can we believe the numbers? What's included? Are they/were they inflated? Will it be deflated? So glad we have this forum to share what we are hearing and seeing.  thank you everyone!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Mall has reopened!   Huge lineup outside the Apple Store:







And was finally able to get my free Birthday Gift from Kiehl's!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*Nearly 1 in 4 New Yorkers Needs Food as Pandemic Persists*
With about two million city residents thought to have inadequate food amid the coronavirus outbreak, the city will soon distribute 1.5 million meals a day.
The New York Times
Published May 21, 2020 Updated May 22, 2020

What a nightmare !


----------



## limom

Only on Long Island!


----------



## Chanbal

Pollie-Jean said:


> *Nearly 1 in 4 New Yorkers Needs Food as Pandemic Persists*
> With about two million city residents thought to have inadequate food amid the coronavirus outbreak, the city will soon distribute 1.5 million meals a day.
> The New York Times
> Published May 21, 2020 Updated May 22, 2020
> 
> What a nightmare !



This is very sad, but I have no doubt that NY will come back stronger from this nightmare. I  NYC.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> This is what I'm responding to from your previous post "*if you have antibodies against the virus, you may have some protection and recover faster when exposed to the virus a 2nd time.*" My doc explicitly says that's not what they're seeing for 70% of the patients.  They're not seeing any protection for those 70% of the patients nor are they recovering faster the second time.





whateve said:


> *I'm not the one who said* that but it was a reasonable assumption based on other diseases, even if it isn't what they are discovering about covid at this time.
> 
> ETA: My comment was directed to your comment that you had a light case.


I just saw this, and I was the one that made the statement. It is an assumption based on what it is known about the immune system. Though, I am a bit surprised with the observations of your doctor about not seeing any protection in 70% of the patients. 

Here is a recent post from Dr. Francis Collins (director of NIH) a little more optimist:  *Study Finds Nearly Everyone Who Recovers From COVID-19 Makes Coronavirus Antibodies *suggesting* "*that the immune systems of people who survive COVID-19 have been be primed to recognize SARS-CoV-2 and possibly thwart a second infection."
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/...s-from-covid-19-makes-coronavirus-antibodies/


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> I just saw this, and I was the one that made the statement. It is an assumption based on what it is known about the immune system. Though, I am a bit surprised with the observations of your doctor about not seeing any protection in 70% of the patients.
> 
> Here is a recent post from Dr. Francis Collins (director of NIH) a little more optimist:  *Study Finds Nearly Everyone Who Recovers From COVID-19 Makes Coronavirus Antibodies *suggesting* "*that the immune systems of people who survive COVID-19 have been be primed to recognize SARS-CoV-2 and possibly thwart a second infection."
> https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/...s-from-covid-19-makes-coronavirus-antibodies/


He has been my doctor for half of my life. I trust him unequivocally. And it wasn't his observations per se but what the medical community is seeing in my city.

Given these unprecedented times, I rather be pragmatic and err on the side of caution. I'm to call him in a few months to see what to do for this upcoming winter and will share those pearls of wisdom.


----------



## LemonDrop

Chanbal said:


> I just saw this, and I was the one that made the statement. It is an assumption based on what it is known about the immune system. Though, I am a bit surprised with the observations of your doctor about not seeing any protection in 70% of the patients.
> 
> Here is a recent post from Dr. Francis Collins (director of NIH) a little more optimist:  *Study Finds Nearly Everyone Who Recovers From COVID-19 Makes Coronavirus Antibodies *suggesting* "*that the immune systems of people who survive COVID-19 have been be primed to recognize SARS-CoV-2 and possibly thwart a second infection."
> https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/...s-from-covid-19-makes-coronavirus-antibodies/



@hermes_lemming I am surprised and feel so sorry for all these people that in the last 5 months have gotten Covid 19 multiple times!! I am guessing the majority must be health care professionals.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> @hermes_lemming I am surprised and feel so sorry for all these people that in the last 5 months have gotten Covid 19 multiple times!! I am guessing the majority must be health care professionals.



I have no idea - he just said "what we're seeing in patients who've caught it, 70% are recatching it."


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> I have no idea - he just said "what we're seeing in patients who've caught it, 70% are recatching it."



 There must be something in peoples DNA that just makes them so much more prone to this. If 70% of the people who have had it once catch it a second time????? Thats 7 of 10 people.  Makes you look at the numbers different. Because if there is 1 million cases of it but then you realize will 700,000 it's really their second time having it. Then really it isn't as many people being affected as the numbers lead you to believe.


----------



## LemonDrop

@hermes_lemming This must be so stressful. At least you know that you have a 70% chance of getting it again and can take super precautions.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> There must be something in peoples DNA that just makes them so much more prone to this. If 70% of the people who have had it once catch it a second time????? Thats 7 of 10 people.  Makes you look at the numbers different. Because if there is 1 million cases of it but then you realize will 700,000 it's really their second time having it. Then really it isn't as many people being affected as the numbers lead you to believe.


That could be true. However, one doctor's statement is anecdotal. There were reports early on coming out of China that people were getting it again but I don't remember ever seeing it as such a large percent, and there was some speculation that maybe they hadn't completely recovered as they had thought, so it wasn't a new case, just a resurgence of their original bout.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> That could be true. However, one doctor's statement is anecdotal. There were reports early on coming out of China that people were getting it again but I don't remember ever seeing it as such a large percent, and there was some speculation that maybe they hadn't completely recovered as they had thought, so it wasn't a new case, just a resurgence of their original bout.


And this is why the UK are not recording any recoveries number - many people have been in hospital for 40-55 days and then go home with a long recovery ahead of them some have even then died even with a positive antibodies test it means nothing certainly not a passport to never get it.again  or.get it less severe next time all the antibody test is.useful.for is.to know.numbers actually infected to calculate a.more accurate death rate and monitor that to see if it goes up


----------



## luckylove

From what I understand, another one of the tricky things is that states are allowed to use different metrics from one another to report death rates. So if a patient in the hospital has the virus, but dies after having a stroke, some states can report the death as a stroke, not as a complication from corona virus. Yet, it is known that strokes are a complication of the virus. Therefore, the entire statistic is skewed and misrepresented as to what the actual death rate is. Some states report this accurately, while others do not. What we all need is reliable information and facts, not some manipulated statistic designed to create a false sense of security.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> That could be true. However, one doctor's statement is anecdotal. There were reports early on coming out of China that people were getting it again but I don't remember ever seeing it as such a large percent, and *there was some speculation that maybe they hadn't completely recovered as they had thought, so it wasn't a new case, just a resurgence of their original bout*.


This assumption is not very popular at the present time, but it is reasonable; only time (and data) will tell.
Also, a positive PCR test after recovery doesn't imply that a person is infectious.
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ce-recovered-covid-patients-can-infect-others

I can't wait for a working vaccine and resume our lives... I am so tired of this virus and its destructive impact on so many people.


----------



## sdkitty

Chanbal said:


> This assumption is not very popular at the present time, but it is reasonable; only time (and data) will tell.
> Also, a positive PCR test after recovery doesn't imply that a person is infectious.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ce-recovered-covid-patients-can-infect-others
> 
> I can't wait for a working vaccine and resume our lives... I am so tired of this virus and its destructive impact on so many people.


yes, I'm willing to follow the rules but the idea of wearing a mask long term is not acceptable to me


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> @hermes_lemming This must be so stressful. At least you know that you have a 70% chance of getting it again and can take super precautions.


Yea especially given my horrid reaction to a light case! But nevertheless I feel blessed cuz I'm healthy now, I experienced THAT and I have a great GP. I just wished everything else was so fortunate. :/



whateve said:


> That could be true. However, one doctor's statement is anecdotal. There were reports early on coming out of China that people were getting it again but I don't remember ever seeing it as such a large percent, and there was some speculation that maybe they hadn't completely recovered as they had thought, so it wasn't a new case, just a resurgence of their original bout.


They're not publishing everything and why would they? Clearly they don't have a handle on the situation and its scaring the bejesus out of them. Im refering to the US.  As for china, well I'm not even touching that mindbomb.



elvisfan4life said:


> And this is why the UK are not recording any recoveries number - many people have been in hospital for 40-55 days and then go home with a long recovery ahead of them some have even then died even with a positive antibodies test it means nothing certainly not a passport to never get it.again  or.get it less severe next time all the antibody test is.useful.for is.to know.numbers actually infected to calculate a.more accurate death rate and monitor that to see if it goes up



This! That's why my doctor told the stats. In case I was one of those who believed catching it gave me some type of immunity (regardless of duration).



Pollie-Jean said:


> *Nearly 1 in 4 New Yorkers Needs Food as Pandemic Persists*
> With about two million city residents thought to have inadequate food amid the coronavirus outbreak, the city will soon distribute 1.5 million meals a day.
> The New York Times
> Published May 21, 2020 Updated May 22, 2020
> 
> What a nightmare !


 
This is truly heartbreaking.  In my local news, they're talking about folks cutting back to one meal a day to make ends meet. 



sdkitty said:


> yes, I'm willing to follow the rules but the idea of wearing a mask long term is not acceptable to me



I get where you're coming from but really what's the alternative?  I got sick because I wasn't wearing a mask.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea especially given my horrid reaction to a light case! But nevertheless I feel blessed cuz I'm healthy now, I experienced THAT and I have a great GP. I just wished everything else was so fortunate. :/
> 
> 
> They're not publishing everything and why would they? Clearly they don't have a handle on the situation and its scaring the bejesus out of them. Im refering to the US.  As for china, well I'm not even touching that mindbomb.
> 
> 
> 
> This! That's why my doctor told the stats. In case I was one of those who believed catching it gave me some type of immunity (regardless of duration).
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly heartbreaking.  In my local news, they're talking about folks cutting back to one meal a day to make ends meet.
> 
> 
> 
> I get where you're coming from but really what's the alternative?  I got sick because I wasn't wearing a mask.


sorry you got sick but are you thinking wearing masks permanently is OK?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> This assumption is not very popular at the present time, but it is reasonable; only time (and data) will tell.
> Also, a positive PCR test after recovery doesn't imply that a person is infectious.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ce-recovered-covid-patients-can-infect-others
> 
> I can't wait for a working vaccine and resume our lives... I am so tired of this virus and its destructive impact on so many people.


This virus is a novel virus so it's easy to underestimate it.  A third of the infected dont show symptoms. And 40% of the transmission happens before the symptoms appear. We will keep seeing waves until we have a vaccine.  

The fastest that any vaccine has been made was the mumps vaccine.  That took 4 years.  The polio vaccine took decades.  And even after a vaccine is made available, they still have to create a vaccine program.  Smallpox vaccine was around for a 150 years before they eradicated small pox.  Polio vaccine was around for 70 years before we got rid of that.

And the UC just announced they're getting of SAT/ACT test requirement until 2024.  Read btwn the lines as you will.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> sorry you got sick but are you thinking wearing masks permanently is OK?


Everything is a choice. You can choose to not wear a mask and increase your chances of getting sick or wear a mask and lower your chances. It isn't like anyone has the power to wipe the virus out from our lives, so the next best thing is to take precautions.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pollie-Jean said:


> *Nearly 1 in 4 New Yorkers Needs Food as Pandemic Persists*
> With about two million city residents thought to have inadequate food amid the coronavirus outbreak, the city will soon distribute 1.5 million meals a day.
> The New York Times
> Published May 21, 2020 Updated May 22, 2020
> 
> What a nightmare !



NYC has served (delivered)32 million meals since the start of this pandemic
Expecting to hear more across the country as people will be out of work & not be able to put food on their table
The food banks are desperate for food & donations to feed many across the country & likely the world as
cases start to increase.
Brazil has so many cases..its very sad to hear all of this


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> sorry you got sick but are you thinking wearing masks permanently is OK?


Dont be.  LOL it wasn't your fault.  What's crazy was back then I did have masks at home.  I just didn't wear them at the time because I didnt know that it already spread that much where I live.

But to answer your question, given my bad reaction to "light" case?  Without question, I have no problem wearing one.  I dont ever want to go throught that again or even worse. 

Think of a range.  My reaction was on one and and jblended is on the other end.

So in the interim,  I'm staying home as much as possible and will only venture out w/ a mask and gloves whenever I'm in a situation where I will encounter people.  And that's how it's going to be until this virus is gone.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> This virus is a novel virus so it's easy to underestimate it.  A third of the infected dont show symptoms. And 40% of the transmission happens before the symptoms appear. We will keep seeing waves until we have a vaccine.
> 
> The fastest that any vaccine has been made was the mumps vaccine.  That took 4 years.  The polio vaccine took decades.  And even after a vaccine is made available, they still have to create a vaccine program.  Smallpox vaccine was around for a 150 years before they eradicated small pox.  Polio vaccine was around for 70 years before we got rid of that.
> 
> And the UC just announced they're getting of SAT/ACT test requirement until 2024.  Read btwn the lines as you will.


H1N1 vaccine was less than 4 years, no? I just looked it up..it said the H1N1 pandemic of 2009 had a vaccine within the year.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> H1N1 vaccine was less than 4 years, no? I just looked it up..it said the H1N1 pandemic of 2009 had a vaccine within the year.


I could be wrong but I think back then they just used the regular flu vaccine.  

What's crazy is remember how I said I normally dont get vaccinated?  When we had the swine flu was the exception and how I found out about the shortage in respirators.  My doctor begged me to make an exception that year because of the shortage in respirators.  LOL I brought up that nugget during our last call.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> I could be wrong but I think back then they just used the regular flu vaccine.
> 
> What's crazy is remember how I said I normally dont get vaccinated?  When we had the swine flu was the exception and how I found out about the shortage in respirators.  My doctor begged me to make an exception that year because of the shortage in respirators.  LOL I brought up that nugget during our last call.


No, it was it's own vaccine. You were given two doses a few weeks apart. I didn't get it either but I recall the whole "ventilator shortage" hysteria.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> No, it was it's own vaccine. You were given two doses s few weeks apart.


No then I only got the flu vaccine because I definitely didn't go back the second time.


----------



## momtok

hermes_lemming said:


> I could be wrong but I think back then they just used the regular flu vaccine.
> 
> What's crazy is remember how I said I normally dont get vaccinated?  When we had the swine flu was the exception and how I found out about the shortage in respirators.  My doctor begged me to make an exception that year because of the shortage in respirators.  LOL I brought up that nugget during our last call.



No, it was indeed a special vaccine for H1n1.  I remember hubby getting u signed up for both the original and a booster, at a large site where our state was distributing it.  And while I don't remember exact timing, under a year does sound about right.  Now, they may have started off closer to that h1n1 vaccine due to earlier flu vaccines, but the shot they gave was indeed a special offering for h1n1, that you had to sign up especially for.  Not merely that year's standard flu shot.  I know, because we did it.  Nowadays, h1n1 is just included within the standard flu shot (which we also get).


----------



## momtok

TC1 said:


> No, it was it's own vaccine. You were given two doses a few weeks apart. I didn't get it either but I recall the whole "ventilator shortage" hysteria.



I was typing my reply while you were posting, and yes indeed, we have the same answer.  As I just put in mine, it was a shot and a booster (which I just called the second shot).  We got them at a big distribution site our state was running.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Scary


----------



## elvisfan4life

The issue seems to be inflammation - people are suffering inflammation in the brain  whilst ventilated and not waking up


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love Of My Life said:


> NYC has served (delivered)32 million meals since the start of this pandemic
> Expecting to hear more across the country as people will be out of work & not be able to put food on their table
> The food banks are desperate for food & donations to feed many across the country & likely the world as
> cases start to increase.
> Brazil has so many cases..its very sad to hear all of this


Yes , I know 
The idea that every fourth person you meet on the street or elsewhere is in such a devastating financial emergency ...
I find it devastating , scary and disturbing !
How will this need affect social life in the future ?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I feel I've been very lucky so far...nobody in my family or circle of friends has been sick, I was already working from home anyway, have had little loss in income (I'm a freelancer in a kind of frivolous industry, so not a given), and I wasn't going out all that much because I need a sitter for my sick cat each time. What has been the hardest: I live next to my parents, two of my siblings have been here for the past two months (they usually live in the city) with the third returning from university in two weeks, my father didn't work for 4 weeks due to a health scare, and my mother can't do her usually lady who lunches stuff. While I'm used to being at home a lot I'm not used to everyone else being home all the freaking time...I want my peace and quiet and also, as my mother doesn't cook I've been whipping up these huge family meals for everyone for 2+ months and at this point I'm just over it LOL


----------



## hermes_lemming

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I feel I've been very lucky so far...nobody in my family or circle of friends has been sick, I was already working from home anyway, have had little loss in income (I'm a freelancer in a kind of frivolous industry, so not a given), and I wasn't going out all that much because I need a sitter for my sick cat each time. What has been the hardest: I live next to my parents, two of my siblings have been here for the past two months (they usually live in the city) with the third returning from university in two weeks, my father didn't work for 4 weeks due to a health scare, and my mother can't do her usually lady who lunches stuff. While I'm used to being at home a lot I'm not used to everyone else being home all the freaking time...I want my peace and quiet and also, as my mother doesn't cook I've been whipping up these huge family meals for everyone for 2+ months and at this point I'm just over it LOL


You are very lucky.  I'm now sending CSA boxes to a good friend who is also a freelancer but her clients stopped paying.  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I know
> The idea that every fourth person you meet on the street or elsewhere is in such a devastating financial emergency ...
> I find it devastating , scary and disturbing !
> How will this need affect social life in the future ?


 
I believe it.  Before my friends were calling one another, making sure everyone is ok (ie virus free).  Now the calls are to see if anyone needs anything - food etc.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> The issue seems to be inflammation - people are suffering inflammation in the brain  whilst ventilated and not waking up


This is in line with the multisystem inflamatory disease affecting the kids and my unique bobble head case.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> sorry you got sick but are you thinking wearing masks permanently is OK?


Honestly, it is becoming a reflex nowadays. I think about it as a novel accessory.
In addition, if we all wear masks in public transportation and crowded malls and the likes, we will get less sick with other contagious diseases.

Harvard and MIT just released a study that state that higher temperatures have very little affects on the Covid 19.
https://www.pix11.com/news/coronavi...ther-probably-wont-slow-covid-19-transmission

I can’t wait for the vaccine to come out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Im literally at a loss.  My cousin just told me that her son (yes the same one that got sick before, along with her husband) went to see his gf for her bday because they miss each other. And that her parents swear they're being cautious. Her husband almost died.  wtf?


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Im literally at a loss.  My cousin just told me that her son (yes the same one that got sick before, along with her husband) went to see his gf for her bday because they miss each other. And that her parents swear they're being cautious. Her husband almost died.  wtf?


Everyone has different risk tolerance. What can you do besides avoiding them of course?


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Everyone has different risk tolerance. What can you do besides avoiding them of course?


I love her like a sister but its like I'm dealing w/ an ostrich with their head in the sand.

If I nearly lost my husband to the disease and know that my son got sick, you know dmn sure I'd be uber vigilant from now on and be a parent to the teens vs letting the stupid teenage angst rule the roost.

Look at what happened to me and it's light compared to what happened to her family and I'm uber vigilant now.  Im just speechless.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Im literally at a loss.  My cousin just told me that her son (yes the same one that got sick before, along with her husband) went to see his gf for her bday because they miss each other. And that her parents swear they're being cautious. Her husband almost died.  wtf?



Everybody swears they are being cautious. But I have come to learn that what people consider cautious is vastly different.


----------



## TC1

We are all in the same storm..but definitely not the same boat. There will be decisions made that some don't understand or agree with. I try not to get too worked up about others behaviour..I can only control mine.


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> Everybody swears they are being cautious. But I have come to learn that what people consider cautious is vastly different.



100% agree! Even in my extended family, our behaviors and risk tolerance vary, though each would swear they are being cautious.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: SO FINALLY we have a ropening date!!! June 1st!!!!!   It's about bloody time!!!!

Some Hairdressers have been open the whole time while being on lockdown with very tight restrictions in place. The privately owned ones were closed & some simply folded.

What's reopening June 1st:

Beauticians (10 people)
Nail Salons (10 people)
Restaurants, Cafe's & Pubs (only 20 people at one time with SC still in place)
School will mostly be back to normal, some years won't be back until nearly the end of June
Gatherings outside of no more then 20 people
Weddings & Funerals (I think 20 - 50 people outside?)
Art & Museum's are open to 20 people at one time only

I just want to clarify some things. Here in my Country, we haven't had the massive numbers of infected nor anywhere near the total number of deaths like in other countries. We don't wear masks nor gloves nor is it Mandatory to wear them. Yet somehow we had the tightest restrictions!!! Our curve for my State flattened WEEKS ago, empty Hospitals including Private ones, closed Stores & Stores that simply folded. SO many jobs lost as well as business, not to mention the amount of people who lost their homes, thrown out of rental homes & cars being reprocessed due to NO financial income. I'm SO happy we're reopening but on the flip side, my heart goes out to those who have lost everything.


----------



## winks

So happy for you!! i can feel your joy through the screen where do you live?


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> We are all in the same storm..but definitely not the same boat. There will be decisions made that some don't understand or agree with. I try not to get too worked up about others behaviour..I can only control mine.


Yea I'm over it. Lol took out my frustration by giving myself a quarantine haircut (lopped off 4 inches to a shaggy bob).


----------



## whateve

Neighbors of mine were having a loud party last night.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

winks said:


> So happy for you!! i can feel your joy through the screen where do you live?



Australia! 

I am SO HAPPY!! 

I've been so full of rage & really angry due to this Virus & how it impacted & devastated my life (and everyone else!). I was less then 2 weeks away from starting Kidney dialyses in March when we went on full lockdown. I was absolutely devastated, I had to wait until everyone came back from xmas holidays, then wait for ALL my appointments including my much needed back surgery, only to have it all taken away & cancelled on me due to this pandemic. Now with things starting to reopen, I can finally get the treatment I so desperately need. Again, I will have to wait until I start to get phone calls & and/or mail about ALL my cancelled appointments & to finally get the ball rolling again.


----------



## AndriasSch

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Australia!
> 
> I am SO HAPPY!!
> 
> I've been so full of rage & really angry due to this Virus & how it impacted & devastated my life (and everyone else!). I was less then 2 weeks away from starting Kidney dialyses in March when we went on full lockdown. I was absolutely devastated, I had to wait until everyone came back from xmas holidays, then wait for ALL my appointments including my much needed back surgery, only to have it all taken away & cancelled on me due to this pandemic. Now with things starting to reopen, I can finally get the treatment I so desperately need. Again, I will have to wait until I start to get phone calls & and/or mail about ALL my cancelled appointments & to finally get the ball rolling again.



And here I was complaining because my braces are on hold since Feb 18th... I'll have to wait too until they attend the most urgent cases, and we are still under lockdown over here. I hope you can get those dialysis and surgery soon!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> You want to have faith in people to do the right thing but this is why I'm concerned about the push for reopening. I have a haircut scheduled in a few weeks and I want to go but also don't want to go.  I had one scheduled then it was canceled because SIP. So I attempted to reschedule it for the next month and the same thing happened.  This is my 3rd or 4th attempt to get it cut. I think that this will hold because we're going into the next phase for reopening next month.
> 
> I've actually had people call my store asking if they can return stuff. That they haven't been able to return it yet because they had covid. That they quarantined for 14 days and are able to/ok go out again. Like this is really a priority? You think that we want to handling stuff from your home after being sick for an unknown amount of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737133



What a selfish b!tch! (I'm assuming it's a woman?) That person is just despicable! If I was the owner of the Salon I would BAN them from the Salon Period! The only reason they called to tell the Store would be because they tested positive & whoever took the results (Doctor?) would have wanted to know who that person had been in contact with or face the consequences!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

AndriasSch said:


> And here I was complaining because my braces are on hold since Feb 18th... I'll have to wait too until they attend the most urgent cases, and we are still under lockdown over here. I hope you can get those dialysis and surgery soon!



Thank you!!  I wish for that too! 

I don't know where you are or what Country, but I certainly pray you are able reopen safely soon!


----------



## AndriasSch

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!!  I wish for that too!
> 
> I don't know where you are or what Country, but I certainly pray you are able reopen safely soon!



Thank you ;o; !  I'm currently in Ecuador, at least not in the worst-hit areas, still... just trying to be patient.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

TC1 said:


> We are all in the same storm..but definitely not the same boat. There will be decisions made that some don't understand or agree with. I try not to get too worked up about others behaviour..I can only control mine.



Normally I agree with you...I usually live and let live...but in this particular case it gets complicated because someone elses decisions and actions may directly impact my family, both our health and financial stability. I am doing everything I can to protect myself and others but then I see photos of large parties with no precautions and wonder if their behavior will mean a second wave worse than the first for all of us.  



lovlouisvuitton said:


> Australia!
> 
> I am SO HAPPY!!
> 
> I've been so full of rage & really angry due to this Virus & how it impacted & devastated my life (and everyone else!). I was less then 2 weeks away from starting Kidney dialyses in March when we went on full lockdown. I was absolutely devastated, I had to wait until everyone came back from xmas holidays, then wait for ALL my appointments including my much needed back surgery, only to have it all taken away & cancelled on me due to this pandemic. Now with things starting to reopen, I can finally get the treatment I so desperately need. Again, I will have to wait until I start to get phone calls & and/or mail about ALL my cancelled appointments & to finally get the ball rolling again.



That is such a relief, I am so glad you can get treatment now!


----------



## pixiejenna

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What a selfish b!tch! (I'm assuming it's a woman?) That person is just despicable! If I was the owner of the Salon I would BAN them from the Salon Period! The only reason they called to tell the Store would be because they tested positive & whoever took the results (Doctor?) would have wanted to know who that person had been in contact with or face the consequences!




Most likely a woman but don’t discount men from getting their haircut. I know a few who have had people give them cuts because they couldn’t handle how long their hair is getting. Most states are doing contract tracing at this point so it’s probably why she called them and told them. If she didn’t call then they’d find out either way. If I was the salon owner I’d probably ban that customer because they potentially exposed all of your employees and your customers and their families. 

On the flip side a great clips in Missouri had a stylist who had symptoms work 8 days and was later confirmed who potentially exposed 84 clients and 7 coworkers. What’s the recourse for that? Can you legally fire them for this? And even if you do they’ll just turn around and file for unemployment. So either way the business is screwed into paying for them. But would anyone one else want to work with them again probably not so if they stay it’s going to be a hostile work environment.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Most likely a woman but don’t discount men from getting their haircut. I know a few who have had people give them cuts because they couldn’t handle how long their hair is getting. Most states are doing contract tracing at this point so it’s probably why she called them and told them. If she didn’t call then they’d find out either way. If I was the salon owner I’d probably ban that customer because they potentially exposed all of your employees and your customers and their families.
> 
> On the flip side a great clips in Missouri had a stylist who had symptoms work 8 days and was later confirmed who potentially exposed 84 clients and 7 coworkers. What’s the recourse for that? Can you legally fire them for this? And even if you do they’ll just turn around and file for unemployment. So either way the business is screwed into paying for them. But would anyone one else want to work with them again probably not so if they stay it’s going to be a hostile work environment.


In my state, if you catch it at work, the company is liable.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think the hard part is how can you prove that you caught covid from work. Even with a confirmed case at your place of employment how do you prove that you caught it there? I’m not trying to be funny in saying that because in theory I feel like it could have the potential to be a worker’s compensation case if caught from work. But again how does one prove that they caught it from work?


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I think the hard part is how can you prove that you caught covid from work. Even with a confirmed case at your place of employment how do you prove that you caught it there? I’m not trying to be funny in saying that because in theory I feel like it could have the potential to be a worker’s compensation case if caught from work. But again how does one prove that they caught it from work?


Idk what to tell you..i just know at my city and state they're Uber careful disclosing who caught it for liability reasons. 

On the flip side, some agencies are now doing temperature checks for new employees before they start their new gigs.


----------



## jblended

I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


----------



## BigPurseSue

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.



I'm so sorry Jblended that you are going through this! My good wishes and good thoughts are with you for a recovery soon! Please keep us updated because we are all worried about you. Hugs!


----------



## jblended

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry Jblended that you are going through this! My good wishes and good thoughts are with you for a recovery soon! Please keep us updated because we are all worried about you. Hugs!


Thank you so much. 
I am trying to stay awake and alert by reading here. Just forcing myself to do something because sometimes I think I can't keep going and I can focus on not being able to breathe which makes me worse. Having a positive distraction is helpful. But honestly, even just browsing here, my energy is drained.
Sorry to be negative. I am sure I will be okay soon,as I did have a couple of good days before. This requires patience.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


I'm hoping for the best for you. Feel better soon and come back to tell us.


----------



## BigPurseSue

jblended said:


> Thank you so much.
> I am trying to stay awake and alert by reading here. Just forcing myself to do something because sometimes I think I can't keep going and I can focus on not being able to breathe which makes me worse. Having a positive distraction is helpful. But honestly, even just browsing here, my energy is drained.
> Sorry to be negative. I am sure I will be okay soon,as I did have a couple of good days before. This requires patience.



That's good that you come here! TPF is a great distraction when one is anxious and in pain. We would all do a little song and dance for you if we could and it would help!  Don't apologize for anything, we are all rooting for you to get better even in the dead of the night.  Stay strong!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hermes_lemming said:


> You are very lucky.  I'm now sending CSA boxes to a good friend who is also a freelancer but her clients stopped paying.



I am! My main client is a big national broadcaster, so that is probably why.


----------



## hermes_lemming

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I am! My main client is a big national broadcaster, so that is probably why.


Nice! Yea I'm genuinely worried about my friend.  Fortunately she lives with her bf but he's also unemployed. 

She doesn't want to file for unemployment and rather that go towards people less abled than her and is currenly eyeing the postal service or possibly uber eats.  

I just feel awful because she formerly had two clients and worked really hard on both assignments but alas the pandemic happened. 

On the upside since she works primarily WFH, she didnt get sick like myself and now six people I know because our work is all downtown. :/


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


I am so sorry you are going through this. Get well soon.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.



Thinking about you and sending healing thoughts and wishes!!!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Interesting article on reinfection, etc...

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-know-about-covid-19-and-can-you-get-it-twice


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.



Sending you healing thoughts and prayers. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


I'm saddened to hear you are going through round two with covid. At least your body will probably recover more quickly since you've had it already and your body knows what to do to fight it. Nevertheless, I'm sure it's taken a toll on your body.  Hang in there and rest, sleep, and watch tv or read good books. Hope you are feeling better in the near future.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foosy said:


> The actual language of the CDC was:
> "It may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes," the CDC writes, before adding:
> “This is not thought to be the main way the virus spreads, but we are still learning more about this virus.”
> 
> And this is how FOX News and others reported it:
> "CDC now says coronavirus 'does not spread easily' via contaminated surfaces"
> 
> If it is not fake news, it is definitely misleading news.
> Obviously the disease spreads better from person to person (direct), as opposed to person to surface to person (indirect). You don't need a genius or a PhD to understand that. To me this looks like another attempt to push for normalcy.


I picked up dinner last night,  and the guy who handed me the food basically told me the misleading info Fox news is spreading. I had never heard this before, so thank you for clarifying it. Btw, the guy wasn't even wearing a mask. I'm glad I was.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrs.Z said:


> Fox News says “The CDC now includes "surfaces or objects" under a section that details ways in which the coronavirus does not readily transmit.”  How that is different from the headline or misleading or fake news is beyond me.
> 
> It’s basic human nature to want a return to “normalcy”. We are responsible adults and we can begin to reopen by accepting our “new normal” and using sound judgment as we do so.


There are responsible adults,  then there are reckless adults.  
I'm good with the responsible adults. 
I'm not ok with reckless adults. In general,  the unresponsible adults wreak havoc in society, whether for spreading Covid19  or anything else negative imo.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


 I have no idea how I missed your post yesterday. 

Regarding the wide range of symptoms, the goods ones are not ruling any out of the realm of possibility.  But yea the list is staggering. 

Please get well soon. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> The actual language of the CDC was:
> "It may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes," the CDC writes, before adding:
> “This is not thought to be the main way the virus spreads, but we are still learning more about this virus.”
> 
> And this is how FOX News and others reported it:
> "CDC now says coronavirus 'does not spread easily' via contaminated surfaces"
> 
> If it is not fake news, it is definitely misleading news.
> Obviously the disease spreads better from person to person (direct), as opposed to person to surface to person (indirect). You don't need a genius or a PhD to understand that. To me this looks like another attempt to push for normalcy.


Other than wanting to push for normality, it might also be an attempt to stop the public from buying up all the disinfectant wipes. We were given inaccurate advice on the wearing of masks to keep them more available to the front line workers. This may be more of the same. If we don’t think surfaces contribute too much to the virus spread we won’t be so desperately trying to procure wipes to kill the virus.


----------



## whateve

I'm finding more shortages while shopping. So far, little things but I'm afraid it will get worse. Things that were out of stock on my last shopping trip are still out of stock today. There are things I haven't been able to get since the beginning of March, and I'm talking about food, not cleaning supplies.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

whateve said:


> I'm finding more shortages while shopping. So far, little things but I'm afraid it will get worse. Things that were out of stock on my last shopping trip are still out of stock today. There are things I haven't been able to get since the beginning of March, and I'm talking about food, not cleaning supplies.


I've noticed the opposite. Yesterday I was finally able to find jasmine rice and La Choy Chicken Chow Mein, both of which I've been constantly hunting for since the hoarding began. I've been watching for a meat shortage since the news keeps saying it will happen but yesterday we had plenty of meat, it was just very expensive. And my favorite coffee went up in price by $2 per bag! I hope things don't get worse. People are starting to get restless and agitated over the shortages and shut downs. I just can't wait for this to be over.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I'm finding more shortages while shopping. So far, little things but I'm afraid it will get worse. Things that were out of stock on my last shopping trip are still out of stock today. There are things I haven't been able to get since the beginning of March, and I'm talking about food, not cleaning supplies.


Like garlic?


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.



I’m sorry to hear that you’re in round two of this, this must be incredibly frustrating. I sincerely hope that you regain your strength quickly.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It's really heartbreaking for me to read all these stories & the lengths people are going to just to stay safe. Having to wipe down everything, mass deaths & infections, having to wear masks & gloves. Yet in my Country & in my State we lost only 103 souls to the Virus. While just over 1600 hundred out of about 175 thousand tested positive with the Virus.

I think our PM was expecting massive numbers of both cases, those who are/were infected & possible deaths, based on the sheer number of deaths & those that tested positive in other Countries & how quickly it spread. Thankfully WE NEVER got anywhere near the massive amount of infected people & deaths. Our curve flattened big time in April & this is why we were ALL going batshyt crazy with the lockdown & restrictions.

*EDIT:* Testing is still being done everyday & in every State.


----------



## Chanbal

*Sharing an intriguing piece of news, suggesting that the coronavirus is disappearing in the UK:  *
"Oxford scientists working on a coronavirus vaccine say there is now only a 50% chance of success because *the number of UK cases is falling too quickly*....
*Cases of the coronavirus in England's capital are currently falling faster than anywhere else in the country*"
https://www.businessinsider.in/poli...-falling-too-quickly/articleshow/75941958.cms


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Like garlic?


I've been able to find garlic recently. I couldn't earlier. Today I couldn't get any diet Dr. Pepper in cans. The bacon section was half wiped out. I could get some but not of any of the brands I like. I haven't been able to find smoked ham hocks or shanks since before the lockdown. I use them in beans. I have plenty of beans but no ham for flavor. There is hardly any candy left in my grocery store. I was able to get flour and sugar today.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's really heartbreaking for me to read all these stories & the lengths people are going to just to stay safe. Having to wipe down everything, mass deaths & infections, having to wear masks & gloves. Yet in my Country & in my State we lost only 103 souls to the Virus. While just over 1600 hundred out of about 175 thousand tested positive with the Virus.
> 
> I think our PM was expecting massive numbers of both cases, those who are/were infected & possible deaths, based on the sheer number of deaths & those that tested positive in other Countries & how quickly it spread. Thankfully WE NEVER got anywhere near the massive amount of infected people & deaths. Our curve flattened big time in April & this is why we were ALL going batshyt crazy with the lockdown & restrictions.
> 
> *EDIT:* Testing is still being done everyday & in every State.


You are blessed.  Yea despite both our mayor and governor doing an exceptional job, we're nowhere where we need to be.  We can't even get everyone to wear a mask when they should.


----------



## limom

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


Wow. Sorry to hear that. Feel better.


At the grocery store, no toilet paper except strange Kleenex single rolls.
We have been so spoiled herE in the USA, so used to go and grab anything we needed at anytime. It is a wake up call.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

^ we've been fortunate in my metro area in the US. The only thing here that's still hard to find is hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes (On occasion). No shortages of meat or toilet paper or any other products right now except hs and wipes. We've been fortunate. We don't even have lines outside at Costco. We are a moderate sized metro area. Praying things improve all over.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend sent me this over the weekend.  The second pic was too good not to share


----------



## LavenderIce

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's really heartbreaking for me to read all these stories & the lengths people are going to just to stay safe. Having to wipe down everything, mass deaths & infections, having to wear masks & gloves. Yet in my Country & in my State we lost only 103 souls to the Virus. While just over 1600 hundred out of about 175 thousand tested positive with the Virus.
> 
> I think our PM was expecting massive numbers of both cases, those who are/were infected & possible deaths, based on the sheer number of deaths & those that tested positive in other Countries & how quickly it spread. Thankfully WE NEVER got anywhere near the massive amount of infected people & deaths. Our curve flattened big time in April & this is why we were ALL going batshyt crazy with the lockdown & restrictions.
> 
> *EDIT:* Testing is still being done everyday & in every State.



Pandemics doesn't distribute suffering equally.  I'm an ICU RN in San Francisco.  I was saddened to see what hospitals looked like in Italy and NYC and now in Navajo Nation.



limom said:


> Wow. Sorry to hear that. Feel better.
> At the grocery store, no toilet paper except strange Kleenex single rolls.
> We have been so spoiled herE in the USA, so used to go and grab anything we needed at anytime. It is a wake up call.


So true!  



Ms.Dixie said:


> ^ we've been fortunate in my metro area in the US. The only thing here that's still hard to find is hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes (On occasion). No shortages of meat or toilet paper or any other products right now except hs and wipes. We've been fortunate. We don't even have lines outside at Costco. We are a moderate sized metro area. Praying things improve all over.



Travel size hand sanitizer wipes/gels are definitely hard to find.  I was having a hard time finding Clorox wipes until I was clued in to go to Target and Walmart when they open and to stalk amazon.  I heard there were no lines anymore outside of Costco, but since I've been using Instacart with them, I don't want to go back.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> *Sharing an intriguing piece of news, suggesting that the coronavirus is disappearing in the UK:  *
> "Oxford scientists working on a coronavirus vaccine say there is now only a 50% chance of success because *the number of UK cases is falling too quickly*....
> *Cases of the coronavirus in England's capital are currently falling faster than anywhere else in the country*"
> https://www.businessinsider.in/poli...-falling-too-quickly/articleshow/75941958.cms


The number of daily new cases varies by area only London is low- where all resources were targeted -many other areas are still rising and still high -the UK has over 47,000 recorded covid deaths mower death certificates  but excess deaths over the norma number l is more like 60,000 way more than the declared numbet


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> I'm fighting off a second round of this. I was better for 2 days and then it all went downhill fast. I have fewer symptoms- Fever, cough, still can't smell or taste anything. But above all else is this overwhelming weakness and fatigue. I'm beyond tired. I can barely move.
> I now know 24 people who have it, all in different countries. Each of them is experiencing a wide range of symptoms. I don't even know how doctors are diagnosing patients when everyone presents a completely different experience.
> Please stay in everyone. Stay safe. When you get the harsher strain, it is utter torture.
> Thank you to every essential front line worker out there. You are beyond brave and heroic.


Do you have any idea where you got infected. It might be a good warning to others if you can identify this. Thanks


----------



## LemonDrop

Chagall said:


> Other than wanting to push for normality, it might also be an attempt to stop the public from buying up all the disinfectant wipes. We were given inaccurate advice on the wearing of masks to keep them more available to the front line workers. This may be more of the same. If we don’t think surfaces contribute too much to the virus spread we won’t be so desperately trying to procure wipes to kill the virus.



I live in the USA. I wonder if this announcement isn't to help ease the confusion about getting kids back in school this Fall.  Nothing much has changed in the USA since kids were removed from school this Spring.  If states can now point to this new info from the CDC they can use it as justification to put kids back in school this Fall.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. I wonder if this announcement isn't to help ease the confusion about getting kids back in school this Fall.  Nothing much has changed in the USA since kids were removed from school this Spring.  If states can now point to this new info from the CDC they can use it as justification to put kids back in school this Fall.


There are no alternatives that putting children back to school, imo. How are parents expected to work if the kids are not back in school?
It is already getting hard for people who usually put their kids in camp during the summer. It is a logistical nightmare.
On Long Island, NY we are entering phase one tomorrow but really people are breaking all type of rules and are getting increasingly cranky and aggressive toward others....
I truly hope that we will get a break from the Corona or else the cops are going to be incredibly busy this summer.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> There are no alternatives that putting children back to school, imo. How are parents expected to work if the kids are not back in school?
> It is already getting hard for people who usually put their kids in camp during the summer. It is a logistical nightmare.
> On Long Island, NY we are entering phase one tomorrow but really people are breaking all type of rules and are getting increasingly cranky and aggressive toward others....
> I truly hope that we will get a break from the Corona or else the cops are going to be incredibly busy this summer.



I understand but like everything in our country it’s a fight. It’s drama and my guess is this is a fact the states can turn to and use as justification for those who are against starting school.  I saw a video today of Long Islanders confronting a grocery store shopper without a mask. You guys rock !!!!


----------



## denim53

hermes_lemming said:


> My friend sent me this over the weekend.  The second pic was too good not to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740264


These bumper stickers are not funny or amusing.  Michigan has been one of the hardest hit states.  Governor Whitmer's actions have saved thousands of lives.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Things are slowly reopening here in Wisconsin, mostly due to a Supreme Court decision ruling that our governor exceeded his authority with the the stay-at-home order.   Fortunately, we haven’t seen a rise in cases so far. However, I have noticed a decline in the number of people wearing masks. Store employees still wear them, but it seems like I see fewer masked shoppers with each shopping trip. I honestly wonder what goes through people’s minds. A court decision and some reopening stores doesn’t magically make the virus disappear.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## FashionForwardChick

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Things are slowly reopening here in Wisconsin, mostly due to a Supreme Court decision ruling that our governor exceeded his authority with the the stay-at-home order.   Fortunately, we haven’t seen a rise in cases so far. However, I have noticed a decline in the number of people wearing masks. Store employees still wear them, but it seems like I see fewer masked shoppers with each shopping trip. I honestly wonder what goes through people’s minds. A court decision and some reopening stores doesn’t magically make the virus disappear.


they probably didn't want to be wearing them in the first place / they don't believe that a small mouth covering will prevent much


----------



## LemonDrop

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> , but it seems like* I see fewer masked shoppers with each shopping trip*. I honestly wonder what goes through people’s minds. A court decision and some reopening stores doesn’t magically make the virus disappear.



It is so hard to predict anything.   I am planning ONE airline trip for the next 12 months.  Without Covid I would easily take 120 flights in the next 12 months. I planned it for the end of June because I thought of the whole year it had the best chance of being a low point in virus transmission. But now I see with every day less and less masks.  I fear that by the end of June it's going to be on an upswing because people are becoming complacent and that 75% of the passengers won't be wearing masks. I think I might have timed this trip wrong.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

FashionForwardChick said:


> they probably didn't want to be wearing them in the first place / they don't believe that a small mouth covering will prevent much


There was no mandate to wear them here, so those who didn’t want to wear them could have skipped them from the outset. It’s a strange leap of logic to to think no stay-at-home order means no threat, but the things I see and hear make me seriously wonder.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sunshine mama said:


> I picked up dinner last night,  and the guy who handed me the food basically told me the misleading info Fox news is spreading. I had never heard this before, so thank you for clarifying it. Btw, the guy wasn't even wearing a mask. I'm glad I was.


So you missed the post where she admitted she was wrong and actually spreading misinformation herself, it’s on the CDC website.


----------



## LavenderIce

LemonDrop said:


> It is so hard to predict anything.   I am planning ONE airline trip for the next 12 months.  Without Covid I would easily take 120 flights in the next 12 months. I planned it for the end of June because I thought of the whole year it had the best chance of being a low point in virus transmission. But now I see with every day less and less masks.  I fear that by the end of June it's going to be on an upswing because people are becoming complacent and that *75% of the passengers won't be wearing masks*. I think I might have timed this trip wrong.


I think most airlines are requiring masks and even distributing them to passengers.


----------



## shesnochill

I’ve finally cleaned out my closet. Clothes, bags, shoes etc

Feels so good to get rid of items that aren’t getting enough use.

Also learning not to acquire new items just because of a temporary satisfaction.


----------



## hermes_lemming

denim53 said:


> These bumper stickers are not funny or amusing.  Michigan has been one of the hardest hit states.  Governor Whitmer's actions have saved thousands of lives.



I apologize to those who found it offensive.  Based on the picture, I think it was actually signs vs bumper stickers. But who knows as you never know with the internet these days. I realize now with heighten emotions all around, it was definitely in poor taste. My apologies. 

This whole time I thought the hardest hit states were New York, New Jersey, Illinois and California. Had I known that Michigan made the list, I would have never posted it. Really. Jokester yes. Callous no.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Other than wanting to push for normality, it might also be an attempt to stop the public from buying up all the disinfectant wipes. We were given inaccurate advice on the wearing of masks to keep them more available to the front line workers. This may be more of the same. If we don’t think surfaces contribute too much to the virus spread we won’t be so desperately trying to procure wipes to kill the virus.


Of course it is. Just think about it. If this is spread through droplets in the air, why wouldn't it be contagious if said droplets hit a surface (e.g. metal).

I'm sure you've seen those videos where they try to demonstrate how far the virus can spread through either a cough or talking out loud. They don't magically dissipate into fairy dust once they hit a surface.

Like I said before, I stopped listening to the CDC a while back when they said wearing masks weren't THAT helpful. Sure. This is why the Asian countries have been doing it. Cuz they're bored. And said countries have been able to keep their cases down and lo and behold, resume normalcy whereas we're literally the wild wild west and basically anything goes at this point.


----------



## hermes_lemming

FashionForwardChick said:


> they probably didn't want to be wearing them in the first place / they don't believe that a small mouth covering will prevent much


Yes there's still a small contigent who believe Covid 19 doesn't exist and this is purely media hype and that the flu is way more deadly.  Same contigent also believes this will magically disappear by summer. Yes summer. 2020.

Have you been watching the news? And seeing the hordes by the beach saying they follow the orange fella. And if they get sick, they will deal with it as a family. And if its their turn to croak, so be it?

On a happier note, earlier today I'm happy to report that I saw more people wearing a face covering (3) vs not (2).  Thats at least a step in the right direction.  And yes its mandated in my county.


----------



## jblended

Thank you to everyone who wished me well. 
I'm happy to say that I'm starting to improve once again. I saw the doctor today and he said my chest sounds better. I'm breathing a bit more easily now, too. I think I'm starting to smell a bit, but it is so faint that I'm not sure it is real (doctor had me sniff coffee beans to test and I thought I got a faint scent).

I also need to correct the information from my earlier posts:
1- I definitely have covid; earlier I posted I had the symptoms but had a doubt as to the diagnosis, but now it is fact.
Since I still showed active infections they did the swab and it came back positive.
I will do the antibody test as well when it is available, at my doctor's request.
2- This is not a re-infection in my case but the same infection just lingering. I have medical conditions that make me immuno-compromised and this has prolonged my recovery time. The doctor expects me to keep improving at a slow pace, but warned me that due to my general ill-health, my condition could worsen at any time.



southernbelle43 said:


> Do you have any idea where you got infected. It might be a good warning to others if you can identify this. Thanks


Sorry, I'm very tired so I will quote my answer to another member from earlier. I hope you don't mind:



jblended said:


> It took a while to figure out how I may have fallen ill, but then my mother remembered that when we were in the hospital a couple of weeks ago (she has recently had surgery and this was a follow up), the elastic on my mask snapped and my mask fell off.
> I was given another mask by the nurse, but for a couple of minutes there I was uncovered. That is the only time I think I could have been infected because I literally never leave the flat except for groceries once every fortnight, fully masked and gloved and taking every precaution I can.
> With regards to deliveries, I've only had a couple, but I open them outside the flat door, dispose of all packaging, then sanitize each item before putting it inside the flat.
> I wear gloves and mask before opening the door to receive the order up until the point everything is cleaned and put away, then I wipe down all surfaces/door handles/fridge and freezer doors I have touched, and only then do I remove my gloves and mask. I do this with the grocery shopping when I get it myself, too. I do not remove my mask until everything is cleaned and put away so as not to inhale anything accidentally whilst cleaning the items.
> So, it's not from deliveries in my case because I'm OTT about that, given my mother was with me before I got sick and I was making sure she is protected since she had just come out of hospital.
> Hope that helps a bit.



There is also a possibility I caught it on a flight I took mid-March and just had a very long incubation period. I am not sure, to be honest.

My best to everyone. I just wanted to update that I'm improving and to thank you all for your kindness.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@jblended   Thank you so much for updating us, I’ve been thinking about you and am so glad you are feeling better today!


----------



## canto bight

Masks are now mandatory where I live which is such a relief.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Sunshine mama said:


> I picked up dinner last night,  and the guy who handed me the food basically told me the misleading info Fox news is spreading. I had never heard this before, so thank you for clarifying it. Btw, the guy wasn't even wearing a mask. I'm glad I was.


I picked up dinner from a restaurant and experienced something similar. The person who gave me my food wasn’t wearing a mask, and I was able to see inside the kitchen.  Guess what? No masks! I don’t know why they are even allowing people to enter the establishment to pick up orders. This was a stark contrast to another restaurant I picked up from that required payment by credit card over the phone and then a masked staff member would drop the bagged food into your popped trunk for no contact pick up. I think it’s obvious where I will be going the next time I don’t feel like cooking.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Of course it is. Just think about it. If this is spread through droplets in the air, why wouldn't it be contagious if said droplets hit a surface (e.g. metal).
> 
> I'm sure you've seen those videos where they try to demonstrate how far the virus can spread through either a cough or talking out loud. They don't magically dissipate into fairy dust once they hit a surface.
> 
> Like I said before, I stopped listening to the CDC a while back when they said wearing masks weren't THAT helpful. Sure. This is why the Asian countries have been doing it. Cuz they're bored. And said countries have been able to keep their cases down and lo and behold, resume normalcy whereas we're literally the wild wild west and basically anything goes at this point.


There has been a lot of misinformation about this virus. In some cases it is simply that they don’t know the answers and are bumbling along grabbing at straws. In other instances like the mask wearing we were misled. No body in my area are wearing masks other then a few at the food store. It’s a bit of a Wild West here also. People are gathering in parks with no thought to social distancing.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Things are slowly reopening here in Wisconsin, mostly due to a Supreme Court decision ruling that our governor exceeded his authority with the the stay-at-home order.   Fortunately, we haven’t seen a rise in cases so far. However, I have noticed a decline in the number of people wearing masks. Store employees still wear them, but it seems like I see fewer masked shoppers with each shopping trip. I honestly wonder what goes through people’s minds. A court decision and some reopening stores doesn’t magically make the virus disappear.


I’m from the same state but I have noticed more people wearing masks now especially at the stores. Many of the retail stores by me are requiring masks..


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrs.Z said:


> So you missed the post where she admitted she was wrong and actually spreading misinformation herself, it’s on the CDC website.


Hmmm. Maybe I misread it? I will have to reread it.


----------



## Chagall

My only hope against hope is that this virus will just disappear like SARS. A vaccine was in the process but was stopped because SARS disappeared. From what I hear, the occurrence of new case is dropping in the UK despite people often flaunting the rules. I know this is wishful thinking and unlikely to happen. I just don’t think the flaunting of safety advice since things started to open up will stem the flow of Covid 19. Herd immunity or something else had better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I picked up dinner from a restaurant and experienced something similar. The person who gave me my food wasn’t wearing a mask, and I was able to see inside the kitchen.  Guess what? No masks! I don’t know why they are even allowing people to enter the establishment to pick up orders. This was a stark contrast to another restaurant I picked up from that required payment by credit card over the phone and then a masked staff member would drop the bagged food into your popped trunk for no contact pick up. I think it’s obvious where I will be going the next time I don’t feel like cooking.


I see stark contrasts here too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

canto bight said:


> Masks are now mandatory where I live which is such a relief.


I know right?
If everyone wore masks and social distanced,  I would likely venture out a lot more!!! I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way. 
So : me X many many more people= better economy. 
I just don't understand what the problem is,(other than the freedom /freedom of speech argument,  which doesn't make sense either. Freedom stops as soon as it starts to *infringe* on someone else's space, time, or rights.)
As soon as someone coughs( or talks with spit we can't see) in one's face without a physical barrier, that someone just possibly infected another person, whether he has COVID-19 or not. Just my opinion.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> My only hope against hope is that this virus will just disappear like SARS. A vaccine was in the process but was stopped because SARS disappeared. From what I hear, the occurrence of new case is dropping in the UK despite people often flaunting the rules. I know this is wishful thinking and unlikely to happen. I just don’t think the flaunting of safety advice since things started to open up will stem the flow of Covid 19. Herd immunity or something else had better!



The thing was with Sars 1 is that it had a higher mortality rate of 10%. Basically once you get it you know it because you will need to get your butt to the hospital. It will be severe. It is only infectious once the symptoms show and that's when the person has to be hospitalized anyways - so less opportunities to infect others. A virus is only as successful as it is as long as it can remain undetected and don't kill as many people and then can keep mutating. Covid-19 is probably one of the successful ones - long incubation, most people are asymptomatic, and it has mutated already. I am very hopeful there is a vaccine in the near future that will end up being included as part of the flu vaccine like H1N1 (I remember a colleague's brother had to be hospitalized and hooked up to a ventilator for a month when he had it back in 2009 and his family thought he wasn't going to make it).


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> The thing was with Sars 1 is that it had a higher mortality rate of 10%. Basically once you get it you know it because you will need to get your butt to the hospital. It will be severe. It is only infectious once the symptoms show and that's when the person has to be hospitalized anyways - so less opportunities to infect others. A virus is only as successful as it is as long as it can remain undetected and don't kill as many people and then can keep mutating. Covid-19 is probably one of the successful ones - long incubation, most people are asymptomatic, and it has mutated already. I am very hopeful there is a vaccine in the near future that will end up being included as part of the flu vaccine like H1N1 (I remember a colleague's brother had to be hospitalized and hooked up to a ventilator for a month when he had it back in 2009 and his family thought he wasn't going to make it).


Yes there are many differences between Covid-19 and SARS but they are in the same Corona Virus family. These Viruses are extremely unpredictable. The fact it is mutating all the time is at least hopeful. It may in point of fact change how it infects people and the incubation period. It could possibly become  less deadly and contagious. A long shot but who knows with this Virus.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> There has been a lot of misinformation about this virus. In some cases it is simply that they don’t know the answers and are bumbling along grabbing at straws. In other instances like the mask wearing we were misled. No body in my area are wearing masks other then a few at the food store. It’s a bit of a Wild West here also. People are gathering in parks with no thought to social distancing.


That's why I'm now super proud of my neighborhood.  I'd say about 80% of the people I encountered in this morning's dog walk wore masks.  Big improvement.  And the two people who weren't went out of their way to social distance.


----------



## luckylove

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I picked up dinner from a restaurant and experienced something similar. The person who gave me my food wasn’t wearing a mask, and I was able to see inside the kitchen.  Guess what? No masks! I don’t know why they are even allowing people to enter the establishment to pick up orders. This was a stark contrast to another restaurant I picked up from that required payment by credit card over the phone and then a masked staff member would drop the bagged food into your popped trunk for no contact pick up. I think it’s obvious where I will be going the next time I don’t feel like cooking.



There is a large national chain of restaurants in the US where the employees are not wearing masks nor social distancing. It is impossible to socially distance as a server, so why not protect yourself, your co workers, and your customers by simply wearing a mask? Anyway, we refuse to go to any restaurants where they aren't wearing PPE. My DH goes out from time to time to check which restaurants are abiding by safer practices so that we can feel more confident if we choose to order take out or dine in.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> That's why I'm now super proud of my neighborhood.  I'd say about 80% of the people I encountered in this morning's dog walk wore masks.  Big improvement.  And the two people who weren't went out of their way to social distance.


That’s great news. Someone on CNN just said that 50% of asymptomatic people have the virus, and are big spreaders. I just don’t want to leave the house if it’s not absolutely necessary.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LemonDrop said:


> It is so hard to predict anything.   I am planning ONE airline trip for the next 12 months.  Without Covid I would easily take 120 flights in the next 12 months. I planned it for the end of June because I thought of the whole year it had the best chance of being a low point in virus transmission. But now I see with every day less and less masks.  I fear that by the end of June it's going to be on an upswing because people are becoming complacent and that 75% of the passengers won't be wearing masks. I think I might have timed this trip wrong.




I don't see our International flights resuming anytime soon, in fact, they will be the last to reopen. Interstate flights will also be the last to reopen & when they reopen they will require a Doctors certificate that you are not infected & will also have to self isolate for 14 days when returning back to your State. I don't see interstate flights happening for months, hell Gym's & Churches are still not allowed to reopen yet, at least not in my State. 


We had a Cargo Ship dock & there was at least 9 crew members infected & showing signs of the Virus. Suffice to say, they were NOT allowed off the Ship nor are other crew members from other Cargo ships. So I don't see our boarders opening any time soon either.


----------



## LemonDrop

@jblended


----------



## LemonDrop

If we have any friends on here from Brazil or with friends and family there


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> That’s great news. Someone on CNN just said that 50% of asymptomatic people have the virus, and are big spreaders. I just don’t want to leave the house if it’s not absolutely necessary.


Yea this virus has no rhyme nor reason. An ex just pinged me yesterday and told me he contracted the virus back in Feb. Had all the symptoms. Now this man is built like an ox. Like Ironman fit. And it still knocked him off his feet for three weeks. No idea where he got it from - his kids or his business


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea this virus has no rhyme nor reason. An ex just pinged me yesterday and told me he contracted the virus back in Feb. Had all the symptoms. Now this man is built like an ox. Like Ironman fit. And it still knocked him off his feet for three weeks. No idea where he got it from - his kids or his business


No one is exempt from this virus. Young fit people with no underlying health issues can get  a really bad case of it, or even die. It’s foolish of health experts to give younger healthy people the impression that they don’t have to worry about contacting it. That is why the swimming pools and beaches have been pictured with people jammed together. They think they are invincible!


----------



## arnott

The Backstreet Boys just rescheduled my concert from August 9, 2020, to August 27, 2021!   And we have the option to get a refund until June 26, 2020!     Meanwhile, Celine Dion's concert was supposed to be last April 18th and still no word of the rescheduled date!       I will definitely get a refund for her show if offered.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> The Backstreet Boys just rescheduled my concert from August 9, 2020, to August 27, 2021!   And we have the option to get a refund until June 26, 2020!     Meanwhile, Celine Dion's concert was supposed to be last April 18th and still no word of the rescheduled date!       I will definitely get a refund for her show if offered.



That reminds me of what we've gone through with the various theater tickets we've had.  There are two universities near us that we get yearly subscriptions to, plus a summer Shakespeare festival, plus the high school's spring musical.  So this is how they've all handled it (and I'm only posting this because the high school, which is our daughter's high school, has really pissed me off with the example they're setting.

University 1 cancelled the spring portion of their productions, and we had tickets to many plus we do a yearly donation to their theater dept. on top of subscription price.  (This is also the school where hubby and I met and got our grad degrees.)  They contacted us within two weeks of the cancellation last March, offered a refund for all tickets that were cancelled.  Very professional.

University 2 did the exact same thing as University 1.  We also had subscriptions there, they also cancelled the last two months in March, and we also include a donation with the subscription.  So same story as university 1.  Very professional.

University 2 also hosts a big Shakespeare festival over the summer, and we had subscriptions to that as well.  They notified us about a month ago (first show would not have been for another month from now, said they were cancelling the whole thing.  They very politely, and immediately, told their patrons that they would be calling us each to offer full refunds, and would we consider donating any of our ticket prices back toward the coffers of the festival.  So when they called, we took a partial refund, and left a respectable chunk of it as a donation to the school/festival.  The point is -- again, very professional.  And we were HAPPY to let them keep some as a donation.

But holy hell, this high school is pissing the absolute hell out of me, and NOT because of anything to do with actual money, but because of how they handled it.

March 13 they posted to their theater page that the musical was being postponed, and the tickets would be automatically transferred to the new dates.  They told people they did not want to give refunds until then, and even if you couldn't attend, could you please donate the money back.  Well ok ... good so far.

A couple weeks later, school got cancelled for over a month, and another week after that, cancelled for the rest of the year.  At no point did they update their announcements page.  Some time later, I was on the school's facebook site (as I said, daughter goes there), and I stumbled across another patron who buys tickets to the musicals of five different high schools.  (We have a local "Tony awards" like show for the local high schools in late May.  So this person likes to go to a bunch of the local shows.)  Anyway, since the school was saying nothing, she commented on a completely different post, asking what was going on.  She said that all four other schools had contacted her already and offered refunds.  Ours was the only one she hadn't even heard from, and when she tried to use the phone number or email on the theater site, she got no response.  So the school rep who runs their facebook site said that they'd have the theater dept. contact this woman.  So I chirped up and pointed out that the school year had been LONG since cancelled, and yet the theater page had been given no updates at all.  That at the very, very least, they should add something to that page since the announcement still read as if school had not even been cancelled for the year, but begged everyone not to request a refund.

I finally got a response, saying that the theater page had been updated.  I looked, and man oh man are they clinging to a dream.  We're in PA (bad coronavirus state), and in a bad county as well.  And their plan?  They want to reschedule for July or August, and could we please just sit still until then.  ...... Yeah.  In our local conditions, they're going to get the kids together for July or August, have a high population rehearsal, and THEN pack parents into the school.  They don't even know if they'll have in-school classes in the autumn.  But yeah, they're going to reschedule for two months from now.  Yeah.  Right.

Maybe I'm just being grumpy, but it REALLY pisses me off how they handled this.  Why?  Because they kept dodging giving answers.  (Do we need our money back?  No, not financially, but there ARE people in our community, I'm sure, who do.)  They avoided updating announcements, they were the only school in the area to not even reach out to their patrons about the situation, and we've had to chase them down for answers every step of the way.  Yet these same people expect our kids to be upstanding and responsibly students and citizens.  Way to set an example.

And yes, I get that they don't want to lose the money.  We happily donated money to the university theater depts and the Shakespeare festival, and we're *happy* with that.  But I detest the idea that they want us to reward sneaky, irresponsible behavior like this, when other local high schools do better, and our children, as school students, are expected to do better.  It ust really, really pisses me off on principle.

Well, that was nice to get off my chest.    (And one more caveat ... of the local school districts, we are actually one of the better heeled ones ... we are not usually suffering for money like a couple of the local city school districts.  I might even be able to stomach their behavior better if we were an underprivileged district.  We're not.  The city ones?  They were honest and transparent from the start.)


----------



## momtok

Yeah, sorry about that.  I guess I just wanted to get it off my chest.  I detest sneaky behavior from these people, when _they_ expect both the students and parents of the community to act responsible and upstanding in any _other_ dealings with the school.  But when it's their turn, they try to hide under the table and hope we won't notice.


----------



## Storm702

Just got word that the daycare I work at will not reopen June 1st- they want to keep an eye on numbers since IL isn't expected to peak until mid-June. I'd rather be home with my kids & be safe. But we're getting kinda stir crazy!


----------



## shesnochill

My SO and I had not skateboarded & rollerbladed since the lock down (we’re in LA) took place; so going on 2 months? This past weekend we figured we’d try going to one of the beaches; since we miss rolling our wheels — just to try it out, masks on, keeping our social distance.. there were so many people... it was overwhelming. (I forgot it was Memorial Day weekend!) On our way back to the car we both stayed away from the beach and inside rolled back to the car on residential streets.

Mind you, we were in Orange County. I saw groups of people at bars and restaurants already. Retail stores were closed still— but seriously? Bars?

There were also signs up with the rules, but people didn’t seem to care.


----------



## shesnochill

Chagall said:


> No one is exempt from this virus. Young fit people with no underlying health issues can get  a really bad case of it, or even die. It’s foolish of health experts to give younger healthy people the impression that they don’t have to worry about contacting it. That is why the swimming pools and beaches have been pictured with people jammed together. They think they are invincible!


A girl friend of mine texted me she was suffering a sunburn. I asked her what from and she said from laying in the sun, at the beach.

Irritated me a bit— honestly, young people think they’re immune to it! Going around being reckless, not wearing masks, still socializing.


----------



## BigPurseSue

momtok said:


> That reminds me of what we've gone through with the various theater tickets we've had.  There are two universities near us that we get yearly subscriptions to, plus a summer Shakespeare festival, plus the high school's spring musical.  So this is how they've all handled it (and I'm only posting this because the high school, which is our daughter's high school, has really pissed me off with the example they're setting.
> 
> University 1 cancelled the spring portion of their productions, and we had tickets to many plus we do a yearly donation to their theater dept. on top of subscription price.  (This is also the school where hubby and I met and got our grad degrees.)  They contacted us within two weeks of the cancellation last March, offered a refund for all tickets that were cancelled.  Very professional.
> 
> University 2 did the exact same thing as University 1.  We also had subscriptions there, they also cancelled the last two months in March, and we also include a donation with the subscription.  So same story as university 1.  Very professional.
> 
> University 2 also hosts a big Shakespeare festival over the summer, and we had subscriptions to that as well.  They notified us about a month ago (first show would not have been for another month from now, said they were cancelling the whole thing.  They very politely, and immediately, told their patrons that they would be calling us each to offer full refunds, and would we consider donating any of our ticket prices back toward the coffers of the festival.  So when they called, we took a partial refund, and left a respectable chunk of it as a donation to the school/festival.  The point is -- again, very professional.  And we were HAPPY to let them keep some as a donation.
> 
> But holy hell, this high school is pissing the absolute hell out of me, and NOT because of anything to do with actual money, but because of how they handled it.
> 
> March 13 they posted to their theater page that the musical was being postponed, and the tickets would be automatically transferred to the new dates.  They told people they did not want to give refunds until then, and even if you couldn't attend, could you please donate the money back.  Well ok ... good so far.
> 
> A couple weeks later, school got cancelled for over a month, and another week after that, cancelled for the rest of the year.  At no point did they update their announcements page.  Some time later, I was on the school's facebook site (as I said, daughter goes there), and I stumbled across another patron who buys tickets to the musicals of five different high schools.  (We have a local "Tony awards" like show for the local high schools in late May.  So this person likes to go to a bunch of the local shows.)  Anyway, since the school was saying nothing, she commented on a completely different post, asking what was going on.  She said that all four other schools had contacted her already and offered refunds.  Ours was the only one she hadn't even heard from, and when she tried to use the phone number or email on the theater site, she got no response.  So the school rep who runs their facebook site said that they'd have the theater dept. contact this woman.  So I chirped up and pointed out that the school year had been LONG since cancelled, and yet the theater page had been given no updates at all.  That at the very, very least, they should add something to that page since the announcement still read as if school had not even been cancelled for the year, but begged everyone not to request a refund.
> 
> I finally got a response, saying that the theater page had been updated.  I looked, and man oh man are they clinging to a dream.  We're in PA (bad coronavirus state), and in a bad county as well.  And their plan?  They want to reschedule for July or August, and could we please just sit still until then.  ...... Yeah.  In our local conditions, they're going to get the kids together for July or August, have a high population rehearsal, and THEN pack parents into the school.  They don't even know if they'll have in-school classes in the autumn.  But yeah, they're going to reschedule for two months from now.  Yeah.  Right.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being grumpy, but it REALLY pisses me off how they handled this.  Why?  Because they kept dodging giving answers.  (Do we need our money back?  No, not financially, but there ARE people in our community, I'm sure, who do.)  They avoided updating announcements, they were the only school in the area to not even reach out to their patrons about the situation, and we've had to chase them down for answers every step of the way.  Yet these same people expect our kids to be upstanding and responsibly students and citizens.  Way to set an example.
> 
> And yes, I get that they don't want to lose the money.  We happily donated money to the university theater depts and the Shakespeare festival, and we're *happy* with that.  But I detest the idea that they want us to reward sneaky, irresponsible behavior like this, when other local high schools do better, and our children, as school students, are expected to do better.  It ust really, really pisses me off on principle.
> 
> Well, that was nice to get off my chest.    (And one more caveat ... of the local school districts, we are actually one of the better heeled ones ... we are not usually suffering for money like a couple of the local city school districts.  I might even be able to stomach their behavior better if we were an underprivileged district.  We're not.  The city ones?  They were honest and transparent from the start.)



Oh hey I share your frustration totally! We had theatre tickets to a spring performance at the local university. The entire university shut down in March. The theatre ticketing office posted a notice saying something to the effect of please don't call us to ask what's going on, we're working on it and we're busy. About three weeks later we received an e-mail that the performance was "postponed." Right. They're rehearsing shows when the university is shut down and all the students have been sent home? Several weeks after that came a notice that the shows were officially cancelled. And then about a month later a partial refund of the tickets sans "processing fees."  In the scheme of things it's a minor annoyance. We're huge theatre fans and the university is a treasure that has given us years of great theatre. I can't even begin to imagine the disappointment of the students working on the show. Still it was ham-fisted the way things were handled. My understanding is that sufficient funds need to be transferred in advance from the theatre department to the ticketing office before notices of future refunds can be sent out and sometimes the theatre dept. has already spent the money on the production.


----------



## whateve

The state of California cut salaries 10%.


----------



## shesnochill

whateve said:


> The state of California cut salaries 10%.



This only applied to state workers? I think, from what I read. Not sure what sources are true/not true during this time though.


----------



## Chagall

My heart goes out to all the people who have lost loved ones, their jobs and have battled or are fighting to get well from this virus. For the most part humanity has stepped up to the plate.


----------



## limom

shesnochill said:


> My SO and I had not skateboarded & rollerbladed since the lock down (we’re in LA) took place; so going on 2 months? This past weekend we figured we’d try going to one of the beaches; since we miss rolling our wheels — just to try it out, masks on, keeping our social distance.. there were so many people... it was overwhelming. (I forgot it was Memorial Day weekend!) On our way back to the car we both stayed away from the beach and inside rolled back to the car on residential streets.
> 
> Mind you, we were in Orange County. I saw groups of people at bars and restaurants already. Retail stores were closed still— but seriously? Bars?
> 
> There were also signs up with the rules, but people didn’t seem to care.


It is the same on Long Island. I was so happy when it rained most of the Hollidays week end. We live in a beach town and next to a state park. It gets completely insane during ordinary times. So now, people are completely territorial and incredibly rude and filthy.(there are masks and gloves littered everywhere)
On a funny note, sun tan with masks.


----------



## Chanbal

shesnochill said:


> My SO and I had not skateboarded & rollerbladed since the lock down (we’re in LA) took place; so going on 2 months? This past weekend we figured we’d try going to one of the beaches; since we miss rolling our wheels — just to try it out, masks on, keeping our social distance.. there were so many people... it was overwhelming. (I forgot it was Memorial Day weekend!) On our way back to the car we both stayed away from the beach and inside rolled back to the car on residential streets.
> 
> Mind you, we were in Orange County. I saw groups of people at bars and restaurants already. Retail stores were closed still— but seriously? Bars?
> 
> There were also signs up with the rules, but people didn’t seem to care.



I've noticed people all over running, biking, and walking without face masks and not caring about social distancing. It is very disappointing, but I don't think the recommendations will work without reinforcement. There are people that, unfortunately, only understand the language of 'fines'.


----------



## whateve

shesnochill said:


> This only applied to state workers? I think, from what I read. Not sure what sources are true/not true during this time though.


Yes, state of California workers. My daughter is lucky to have a job but she was struggling to make ends meet before the pay cut.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Yes there are many differences between Covid-19 and SARS but they are in the same Corona Virus family. These Viruses are extremely unpredictable. The fact it is mutating all the time is at least hopeful. It may in point of fact change how it infects people and the incubation period. It could possibly become  less deadly and contagious. A long shot but who knows with this Virus.


Let's hope so!


----------



## shesnochill

limom said:


> It is the same on Long Island. I was so happy when it rained most of the Hollidays week end. We live in a beach town and next to a state park. It gets completely insane during ordinary times. So now, people are completely territorial and incredibly rude and filthy.(there are masks and gloves littered everywhere)
> On a funny note, sun tan with masks.
> View attachment 4741980



Lol this made my day, thank you for sharing and trying to shine light on a disappointing topic.

I'm also witnessing masks and gloves being tossed at the parking lots of grocery stores. Makes me angry and sad that people litter during these times and especially those items! The trash can is literally right there a few steps away.

And what's worse is people being rude - face to face opposite of kindness. When people don't want to respect my 'social distancing'. I feel like I need to wear a shirt that says "PLEASE STAY 6 FT AWAY!".



Chanbal said:


> I've noticed people all over running, biking, and walking without face masks and not caring about social distancing. It is very disappointing, but I don't think the recommendations will work without reinforcement. There are people that, unfortunately, only understand the language of 'fines'.



I agree 100%. I personally think states lifting the lock downs are too soon.


----------



## shesnochill

Chagall said:


> Yes there are many differences between Covid-19 and SARS but they are in the same Corona Virus family. These Viruses are extremely unpredictable. The fact it is mutating all the time is at least hopeful. It may in point of fact change how it infects people and the incubation period. It could possibly become  less deadly and contagious. A long shot but who knows with this Virus.



This is what my SO has been saying. He works in healthcare and for a notable company, he's able to see internal information and numbers the public cannot -  I am also hoping you @Chagall and him and are correct on this! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

shesnochill said:


> This is what my SO has been saying. He works in healthcare and for a notable company, he's able to see internal information and numbers the public cannot -  I am also hoping you @Chagall and him and are correct on this! Fingers and toes crossed!


Fingers and toes crossed for sure. You have to admit that it was odd that a deadly virus like SARS just dissipated and died out like it did. Covid-19 has ravaged the entire world with no country unaffected. If it does continue mutating like it is then it could turn into the weak cousin of what it is now, and die out. Funny cases in the UK are dropping dramatically after they started the opening up stage, with a lot of people not following social distancing. Let’s hope for the best.


----------



## baninny

arnott said:


> The Backstreet Boys just rescheduled my concert from August 9, 2020, to August 27, 2021!   And we have the option to get a refund until June 26, 2020!     Meanwhile, Celine Dion's concert was supposed to be last April 18th and still no word of the rescheduled date!       I will definitely get a refund for her show if offered.


Hi fellow BSB fan! I saw the email about them postponing the concert too.


----------



## Storm702

My Snoop Dogg concert has been "postponed" until who knows when. Really wasn't trying to be in a crowd of people given the circumstances,  but I've always wanted to see him.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> The Backstreet Boys just rescheduled my concert from August 9, 2020, to August 27, 2021!   And we have the option to get a refund until June 26, 2020!     Meanwhile, Celine Dion's concert was supposed to be last April 18th and still no word of the rescheduled date!       I will definitely get a refund for her show if offered.



I had lady Gaga tickets for earlier this month. I was expecting it to be canceled and it was but I didn’t get a refund until a month and a half after it was canceled. I also have tickets for Alanis Morissette that’s for June or July I was also expecting it to be canceled. As of now it’s postponed but they never notified me of this I found out logging into Ticketmaster to see if it was canceled. No new date for the show yet either. I think that they’re postponing it so they don’t have to issue refunds to be honest.



momtok said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.  I guess I just wanted to get it off my chest.  I detest sneaky behavior from these people, when _they_ expect both the students and parents of the community to act responsible and upstanding in any _other_ dealings with the school.  But when it's their turn, they try to hide under the table and hope we won't notice.



That is beyond annoying and irresponsible of them. Between the lack of communication and the clear desire to keep the money from the parents it’s a poor example for the students of the school. It’s sad that parents basically have to Facebook out them just to get a response.



shesnochill said:


> Lol this made my day, thank you for sharing and trying to shine light on a disappointing topic.
> 
> I'm also witnessing masks and gloves being tossed at the parking lots of grocery stores. Makes me angry and sad that people litter during these times and especially those items! The trash can is literally right there a few steps away.
> 
> And what's worse is people being rude - face to face opposite of kindness. When people don't want to respect my 'social distancing'. I feel like I need to wear a shirt that says "PLEASE STAY 6 FT AWAY!".
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. I personally think states lifting the lock downs are too soon.



Sadly once ***** declared National emergency our parking lots and carts were lined with used masks and gloves. Our lot is generally pretty clean our cart crew comes in early just to clean up the regular trash left about. But after this happened it’s out of control and beyond what they can do to keep it clean. The worst part of the selfishness of leaving your used masks and gloves laying about is that a employee has to clean it up and potentially at risk for additional exposure to the virus. And we have garbage cans at every cart coral so it;s just pure laziness. I see trash blowing into nearby yards we have a subdivision behind our store, and on one side of our building.

ITA I think a lot of states are opening up pre-maturely. My state opens tomorrow “phase 3” and IMO I would still consider us a hot spot we have over 100,000 cases and they’re expecting the peak to hit next month. Surrounding states have already re-opened and a lot of push back from people in our state to re-open.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for sure. You have to admit that it was odd that a deadly virus like SARS just dissipated and died out like it did. Covid-19 has ravaged the entire world with no country unaffected. If it does continue mutating like it is then it could turn into the weak cousin of what it is now, and die out. Funny cases in the UK are dropping dramatically after they started the opening up stage, with a lot of people not following social distancing. Let’s hope for the best.


My friends told me otherwise in Thailand. That its gets stronger and more resistent.


----------



## arnott

Hot Topic reopens today!    Right in time for me to redeem my Birthday Reward!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My hometown of Minneapolis has had rioting for three days now and the city has been on fire 2 nights in a row. Some of the rioters are wearing masks but I'm wondering if we're going to see a spike in cases in the next two weeks. I can't believe this is happening right now, with the country already on its knees. It's infuriating and heartbreaking to watch the videos on the news. My brother still lives in the area.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add in yesterday's post 3 of my company's stores closed in Minnesota because of the riots. The whole situation is awful on so many levels. I'm glad that our stores closed for the safety of the employees it must have been  terrifying, many were posting in our groups how scary it is between the looting and fires.  I expect a huge spike of cases in the next week in that area. The majority of people were not wearing masks at least in the videos I've seen posted.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to add in yesterday's post 3 of my company's stores closed in Minnesota because of the riots. The whole situation is awful on so many levels. I'm glad that our stores closed for the safety of the employees it must have been  terrifying, many were posting in our groups how scary it is between the looting and fires.  I expect a huge spike of cases in the next week in that area. The majority of people were not wearing masks at least in the videos I've seen posted.


I saw the CNN crew get arrested.  The nightmare that's now our everyday life knows no bounds. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...olis-unrest-cnn-reporter-arrested-live-on-air



It was the craziest thing to watch as it was happening, especially since the police quickly confiscated the camera w/o giving anyone a chance to turn it off.

Thankfully they were later released but this was after they were initially booked and multiple calls were made. I can't even imagine what went through their heads.

There were already riots both downtown and nearby counties before this incident.  It's basically pouring kerosene to an already growing blaze. And such gatherings is probably spreading the virus as well - with all the shouting (droplet spreading).  *big sigh*


----------



## jblended

Wanted to update that I'm feeling markedly more alive now. I've been alert and aware, thinking clearly and even able to eat without throwing up.
My chest feels much clearer but my sinuses are all blocked up and I still have that raging migraine. Still low on energy but definitely better than before.
I need to do the math on how many days it has been but all my weeks have blurred together.

My biggest bit of advice to anyone who catches it (and I sincerely hope nobody does) is to sleep on your stomach. Breathing was easier (not easy, but easier) on my stomach than upright or on my back. And to try to clear up any congestion immediately as soon as you notice it (humidifier, nasal spray, warm water rinse) so that you can inhale a bit. I felt like there was wool in my nose and I couldn't take a breath.

I got a call from a friend who works as an x-ray technician in hospital and she said that she can spot covid patients immediately from the x-rays, that it looks unlike any normal chest infection on the x-rays. I wish I'd asked for more details on what she can see (inflammation or fluids or what) but it didn't occur to me during the call. It made me sad to hear and I feel awful for everyone who ended up on ventilators.

I know a lot of people want their normal lives back, but I urge everyone to be patient and stay safe. I hope with all my heart that a vaccine is developed sooner than we expect, because I just can't imagine this cycling through the world during the second wave.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Wanted to update that I'm feeling markedly more alive now. I've been alert and aware, thinking clearly and even able to eat without throwing up.
> My chest feels much clearer but my sinuses are all blocked up and I still have that raging migraine. Still low on energy but definitely better than before.
> I need to do the math on how many days it has been but all my weeks have blurred together.
> 
> My biggest bit of advice to anyone who catches it (and I sincerely hope nobody does) is to sleep on your stomach. Breathing was easier (not easy, but easier) on my stomach than upright or on my back. And to try to clear up any congestion immediately as soon as you notice it (humidifier, nasal spray, warm water rinse) so that you can inhale a bit. I felt like there was wool in my nose and I couldn't take a breath.
> 
> I got a call from a friend who works as an x-ray technician in hospital and she said that she can spot covid patients immediately from the x-rays, that it looks unlike any normal chest infection on the x-rays. I wish I'd asked for more details on what she can see (inflammation or fluids or what) but it didn't occur to me during the call. It made me sad to hear and I feel awful for everyone who ended up on ventilators.
> 
> I know a lot of people want their normal lives back, but I urge everyone to be patient and stay safe. I hope with all my heart that a vaccine is developed sooner than we expect, because I just can't imagine this cycling through the world during the second wave.


I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Did you try any over the counter medications, such as antihistamines or decongestants? Did you use a medicated nose spray?


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> Wanted to update that I'm feeling markedly more alive now. I've been alert and aware, thinking clearly and even able to eat without throwing up.
> My chest feels much clearer but my sinuses are all blocked up and I still have that raging migraine. Still low on energy but definitely better than before.
> I need to do the math on how many days it has been but all my weeks have blurred together.
> 
> My biggest bit of advice to anyone who catches it (and I sincerely hope nobody does) is to sleep on your stomach. Breathing was easier (not easy, but easier) on my stomach than upright or on my back. And to try to clear up any congestion immediately as soon as you notice it (humidifier, nasal spray, warm water rinse) so that you can inhale a bit. I felt like there was wool in my nose and I couldn't take a breath.
> 
> I got a call from a friend who works as an x-ray technician in hospital and she said that she can spot covid patients immediately from the x-rays, that it looks unlike any normal chest infection on the x-rays. I wish I'd asked for more details on what she can see (inflammation or fluids or what) but it didn't occur to me during the call. It made me sad to hear and I feel awful for everyone who ended up on ventilators.
> 
> I know a lot of people want their normal lives back, but I urge everyone to be patient and stay safe. I hope with all my heart that a vaccine is developed sooner than we expect, because I just can't imagine this cycling through the world during the second wave.


So glad to hear you are feeling better. It sounds very difficult to get through. For people bad enough to have to go to hospital and be put on a ventilator it must be brutal. We are opening up everything too soon and everyone seems to think it’s in some way over, hense letting their guards down. Let’s hope for a vaccine soon.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Did you try any over the counter medications, such as antihistamines or decongestants? Did you use a medicated nose spray?


Thanks. 
Yes, I was prescribed a nasal spray with cortisone in it, along with antihistamine tabs, tylenol, zinc, bcomplex, and multivitamins...something else I can't recall now.
It all helped a bit but I was already so badly congested that nothing really opened me up. I'm hoping others will notice that symptom sooner than I did and it won't reach the level it did for me. I was distracted by my nerve pain in my arm and losing my voice, only later did I noticed the congestion in my nose and that niggling cough. My symptoms just kept evolving, something new happening every couple of days.

Also, I just counted and I _think _this is day 26 for me. It feels longer for some reason.



Chagall said:


> So glad to hear you are feeling better. It sounds very difficult to get through. For people bad enough to have to go to hospital and be put on a ventilator it must be brutal. We are opening up everything too soon and everyone seems to think it’s in some way over, hense letting their guards down. Let’s hope for a vaccine soon.


Thank you. 
And I'm equally frustrated by the people thinking that re-opening means that everything is okay again, like the virus has just randomly disappeared. I know someone who literally argued with me on the phone (in the midst of my illness when I could barely breathe) that if everything is in phase 1 of re-opening, then the situation must be under control. Erm, no, that's not the case. At all. Everyone should take every precaution until the medical community finds a solution. If nothing else, for the safety of the front line workers who are being unnecessarily (over-) exposed due to this careless attitude. It doesn't hurt to play it safe and it could save yourself _and _someone else. There's a lot more harm to be done if we let our guards down.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> I saw the CNN crew get arrested.  The nightmare that's now our everyday life knows no bounds.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...olis-unrest-cnn-reporter-arrested-live-on-air
> 
> 
> 
> It was the craziest thing to watch as it was happening, especially since the police quickly confiscated the camera w/o giving anyone a chance to turn it off.
> 
> Thankfully they were later released but this was after they were initially booked and multiple calls were made. I can't even imagine what went through their heads.
> 
> There were already riots both downtown and nearby counties before this incident.  It's basically pouring kerosene to an already growing blaze. And such gatherings is probably spreading the virus as well - with all the shouting (droplet spreading).  *big sigh*




I haven’t seen that yet. It’s crazy that happened on live TV for no reason. I can only imagine how many other people are being arrested but don’t have the privilege of having it filmed on live TV to prove their innocence or the power of CNN to get them released.

I;ve also seen footage from people who were filming the riots and they caught a white man dressed in all black, wearing a face mask, and carrying an umbrella in a attempt to disguise himself while smashing windows to a autozone with a hammer. People in the street tried confronting him/following him like wtf are you doing before he gets defensive towards them. The chaos is scary and I don’t know what it will take for it to die down at this point.


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> Wanted to update that I'm feeling markedly more alive now. I've been alert and aware, thinking clearly and even able to eat without throwing up.
> My chest feels much clearer but my sinuses are all blocked up and I still have that raging migraine. Still low on energy but definitely better than before.
> I need to do the math on how many days it has been but all my weeks have blurred together.
> 
> My biggest bit of advice to anyone who catches it (and I sincerely hope nobody does) is to sleep on your stomach. Breathing was easier (not easy, but easier) on my stomach than upright or on my back. And to try to clear up any congestion immediately as soon as you notice it (humidifier, nasal spray, warm water rinse) so that you can inhale a bit. I felt like there was wool in my nose and I couldn't take a breath.
> 
> I got a call from a friend who works as an x-ray technician in hospital and she said that she can spot covid patients immediately from the x-rays, that it looks unlike any normal chest infection on the x-rays. I wish I'd asked for more details on what she can see (inflammation or fluids or what) but it didn't occur to me during the call. It made me sad to hear and I feel awful for everyone who ended up on ventilators.
> 
> I know a lot of people want their normal lives back, but I urge everyone to be patient and stay safe. I hope with all my heart that a vaccine is developed sooner than we expect, because I just can't imagine this cycling through the world during the second wave.



Thanks for the update on how your doing. It’s good to hear about your personal experience and I find it educational for those of us who haven’t experienced it first hand, especially since it’s so new and still so many unknowns.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## gazoo

My area has reopened. Capacity of restaurants is at 50%, but we've not ventured out yet. We're still having all groceries delivered. Except for a trip to mail out packages, and to pick up library books, I've not been out since early March. Only 30% of the people I saw were wearing masks. I wore a mask when out.

I haven't seen any friends or family members except through the window since March. My mom and oldest sister have come to drop off things, but leave the items in the porch. My mom insists on still continuing to cook for her daughters. She's very high risk. Beyond dropping food off that isn't necessary but whatever, she's been staying home and not receiving visitors. The biggest trauma for me has been not being able to be with my sister for her chemo treatments. The cancer hospital stopped allowing any visitors early on, so she has to be by herself. I'd been with her every step of the way until Covid-19. I haven't seen her since March, and although we text every day, she's terminal and I don't know how much time she has left. It feels surreal to me that if this doesn't end soon, I'll likely not be able to hug her again if the worse happens to her during the pandemic. 

Beyond that, we're blessed. We're still working from home. The kids are doing e-classes and school ends today. The kids seem unaffected (aged 14 and 17). I thought the oldest would be freaking out about next year, her senior year, and its ensuing stress of college applications, etc. But she's calm and focused on keeping her grades up and studying for the big exam for college placement. Can't remember its acronym. The youngest told me she just assumes everyone has Covid and acts accordingly. Not that she's been anywhere, HA. 

We live in an area with a lot of retirees. The fact that the majority aren't wearing masks has been alarming to me. I have 3 high risk people in my immediate family, which is why we've been scrupulous about sheltering in place and being cautious with cleaning everything, and wearing masks when out. I don't feel my community has taken this seriously. We were on lockdown for one month, then it started opening slowly. I think business is resuming as usual for most people, but we're not following the herd in an effort to keep our loved ones safe. 

My grocery bill is through the roof. Either prices have skyrocketed or because we're using instacart, the pricing is different. I'm spending easily 40% more a week for the same amount of food, and that's before I factor in the tip for the shopper. There are still shortages of staples weekly, although I have found toilet paper twice since March. Pretty much every weekly grocery order there are things that are out of stock. Jasmine rice is like gold dust, as are wipes and cleaning products. I'd stocked up early on, so we've been ok, but it's been stressful. Haven't been able to find chicken in 2 weeks now. Baking ingredients have also been hard to find. Took me a month to score some all purpose flour. Right now tuna fish seems to be the unicorn in the forest. We're eating a lot of veg based home made curries and chili which makes meals for several days. I have always cooked daily, so that's not different. But not feeling safe about having a takeout treat once a week has been hard. 

Thanks to everyone that posts in this thread. It's my daily read. I feel we're getting a real picture here vs what the news is showing us. Big hugs to you all. Keep washing your hands and stay calm.


----------



## LavenderIce

jblended said:


> Wanted to update that I'm feeling markedly more alive now. I've been alert and aware, thinking clearly and even able to eat without throwing up.
> My chest feels much clearer but my sinuses are all blocked up and I still have that raging migraine. Still low on energy but definitely better than before.
> I need to do the math on how many days it has been but all my weeks have blurred together.
> 
> *My biggest bit of advice to anyone who catches it (and I sincerely hope nobody does) is to sleep on your stomach. Breathing was easier *(not easy, but easier) on my stomach than upright or on my back. And to try to clear up any congestion immediately as soon as you notice it (humidifier, nasal spray, warm water rinse) so that you can inhale a bit. I felt like there was wool in my nose and I couldn't take a breath.
> 
> I got a call from a friend who works as an x-ray technician in hospital and she said that she can spot covid patients immediately from the x-rays, that it looks unlike any normal chest infection on the x-rays. I wish I'd asked for more details on what she can see (inflammation or fluids or what) but it didn't occur to me during the call. It made me sad to hear and I feel awful for everyone who ended up on ventilators.
> 
> I know a lot of people want their normal lives back, but I urge everyone to be patient and stay safe. I hope with all my heart that a vaccine is developed sooner than we expect, because I just can't imagine this cycling through the world during the second wave.



I'm happy to hear you are feeling better.  Thank you for sharing your experience with us.  I'm not surprised that sleeping on your stomach eased your work of breathing.  "Proning," placing a patient on their stomach is a treatment done for Covid patients (and others with severe respiratory illnesses.)


----------



## whateve

gazoo said:


> My area has reopened. Capacity of restaurants is at 50%, but we've not ventured out yet. We're still having all groceries delivered. Except for a trip to mail out packages, and to pick up library books, I've not been out since early March. Only 30% of the people I saw were wearing masks. I wore a mask when out.
> 
> I haven't seen any friends or family members except through the window since March. My mom and oldest sister have come to drop off things, but leave the items in the porch. My mom insists on still continuing to cook for her daughters. She's very high risk. Beyond dropping food off that isn't necessary but whatever, she's been staying home and not receiving visitors. The biggest trauma for me has been not being able to be with my sister for her chemo treatments. The cancer hospital stopped allowing any visitors early on, so she has to be by herself. I'd been with her every step of the way until Covid-19. I haven't seen her since March, and although we text every day, she's terminal and I don't know how much time she has left. It feels surreal to me that if this doesn't end soon, I'll likely not be able to hug her again if the worse happens to her during the pandemic.
> 
> Beyond that, we're blessed. We're still working from home. The kids are doing e-classes and school ends today. The kids seem unaffected (aged 14 and 17). I thought the oldest would be freaking out about next year, her senior year, and its ensuing stress of college applications, etc. But she's calm and focused on keeping her grades up and studying for the big exam for college placement. Can't remember its acronym. The youngest told me she just assumes everyone has Covid and acts accordingly. Not that she's been anywhere, HA.
> 
> We live in an area with a lot of retirees. The fact that the majority aren't wearing masks has been alarming to me. I have 3 high risk people in my immediate family, which is why we've been scrupulous about sheltering in place and being cautious with cleaning everything, and wearing masks when out. I don't feel my community has taken this seriously. We were on lockdown for one month, then it started opening slowly. I think business is resuming as usual for most people, but we're not following the herd in an effort to keep our loved ones safe.
> 
> My grocery bill is through the roof. Either prices have skyrocketed or because we're using instacart, the pricing is different. I'm spending easily 40% more a week for the same amount of food, and that's before I factor in the tip for the shopper. There are still shortages of staples weekly, although I have found toilet paper twice since March. Pretty much every weekly grocery order there are things that are out of stock. Jasmine rice is like gold dust, as are wipes and cleaning products. I'd stocked up early on, so we've been ok, but it's been stressful. Haven't been able to find chicken in 2 weeks now. Baking ingredients have also been hard to find. Took me a month to score some all purpose flour. Right now tuna fish seems to be the unicorn in the forest. We're eating a lot of veg based home made curries and chili which makes meals for several days. I have always cooked daily, so that's not different. But not feeling safe about having a takeout treat once a week has been hard.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that posts in this thread. It's my daily read. I feel we're getting a real picture here vs what the news is showing us. Big hugs to you all. Keep washing your hands and stay calm.


I'm so sorry about your sister. I hope you'll be able to see her soon.

We are actually spending less on food now because a few years ago I announced I was retiring from cooking so we were eating out nearly every day, only cooking occasionally. We are getting our groceries from Instacart too. Even with the tip and the increased costs, it is still cheaper than eating out. I miss eating out although we don't live in an area with a lot of variety in restaurants. It will probably be even worse post-covid. I never know what I'm going to get with Instacart. At the beginning of the lockdown, I couldn't find eggs. We had stocked up pretty good before lockdown so we haven't suffered too much. I can get eggs now but some other things haven't been available. This week, I requested a whole chicken but apparently single chickens were sold out, so I got two! We had about 30 pounds of jasmine rice pre-lockdown but when we did our last in-person shopping trip at the beginning of March, there was none in the store. There were other kinds of rice, so we bought some of that, which I haven't used at all. The reason we did that shopping trip was because we had just eaten at a restaurant that had a sign on the door saying the price of rice was increased due to shortages. Even though it is more expensive, I've been ordering some meat in bulk from a national company. The meat at the store that uses Instacart isn't the best quality. I've been keeping a spreadsheet of what we have so I can preplan what to order. I was able to get flour and sugar in my last Instacart order. My instacart shopper said the candy aisle was wiped out. They didn't have the brand of bacon I wanted. He sent me a picture of the bacon section of the store, and it was half wiped out. My DH drinks diet Dr. Pepper and they didn't have any left in cans. I haven't tried to get any paper goods. We still have many months of toilet paper left, as that was always something I stocked up on. We will run out of paper towels fairly soon. I hadn't been able to get any chlorine based shower cleaner for the grout but discovered a trick in which you soak paper towels with bleach and lay them on the grout so I can do without the cleaner. This is a much cheaper solution anyway. It is a little frustrating with instacart that I can't pick out items myself. The last shopper really didn't know how to select tomatoes. My solution has been to ask for more tomatoes and onions than I think I need in case some will have to be thrown away.

My son, who lives on his own across town, thinks we are overreacting by staying home constantly. I haven't left the house other than to go on drives, never leaving the car. DH has left a few times to go to the doctor, wearing a mask. DS wants me to start on his taxes and thinks I'm ridiculous in not wanting to meet him face to face to do it.

Our area is one of the worst hit in our state, even though it is a smaller area and not very dense. The reason it is so bad is due to the nursing homes. We live less than a mile from the nursing home that had the first and worst outbreak.


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> My area has reopened. Capacity of restaurants is at 50%, but we've not ventured out yet. We're still having all groceries delivered. Except for a trip to mail out packages, and to pick up library books, I've not been out since early March. Only 30% of the people I saw were wearing masks. I wore a mask when out.
> 
> I haven't seen any friends or family members except through the window since March. My mom and oldest sister have come to drop off things, but leave the items in the porch. My mom insists on still continuing to cook for her daughters. She's very high risk. Beyond dropping food off that isn't necessary but whatever, she's been staying home and not receiving visitors. The biggest trauma for me has been not being able to be with my sister for her chemo treatments. The cancer hospital stopped allowing any visitors early on, so she has to be by herself. I'd been with her every step of the way until Covid-19. I haven't seen her since March, and although we text every day, she's terminal and I don't know how much time she has left. It feels surreal to me that if this doesn't end soon, I'll likely not be able to hug her again if the worse happens to her during the pandemic.
> 
> Beyond that, we're blessed. We're still working from home. The kids are doing e-classes and school ends today. The kids seem unaffected (aged 14 and 17). I thought the oldest would be freaking out about next year, her senior year, and its ensuing stress of college applications, etc. But she's calm and focused on keeping her grades up and studying for the big exam for college placement. Can't remember its acronym. The youngest told me she just assumes everyone has Covid and acts accordingly. Not that she's been anywhere, HA.
> 
> We live in an area with a lot of retirees. The fact that the majority aren't wearing masks has been alarming to me. I have 3 high risk people in my immediate family, which is why we've been scrupulous about sheltering in place and being cautious with cleaning everything, and wearing masks when out. I don't feel my community has taken this seriously. We were on lockdown for one month, then it started opening slowly. I think business is resuming as usual for most people, but we're not following the herd in an effort to keep our loved ones safe.
> 
> My grocery bill is through the roof. Either prices have skyrocketed or because we're using instacart, the pricing is different. I'm spending easily 40% more a week for the same amount of food, and that's before I factor in the tip for the shopper. There are still shortages of staples weekly, although I have found toilet paper twice since March. Pretty much every weekly grocery order there are things that are out of stock. Jasmine rice is like gold dust, as are wipes and cleaning products. I'd stocked up early on, so we've been ok, but it's been stressful. Haven't been able to find chicken in 2 weeks now. Baking ingredients have also been hard to find. Took me a month to score some all purpose flour. Right now tuna fish seems to be the unicorn in the forest. We're eating a lot of veg based home made curries and chili which makes meals for several days. I have always cooked daily, so that's not different. But not feeling safe about having a takeout treat once a week has been hard.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that posts in this thread. It's my daily read. I feel we're getting a real picture here vs what the news is showing us. Big hugs to you all. Keep washing your hands and stay calm.



instacart up charges everything you buy so it’s significantly more expensive than shopping for yourself in person. I get calls all the time about it especially on meat items it’s one of the few items that actually has the price on it sometimes they’re charged $10+ more than what the package says. At the retail end instacart is a nightmare between the shoppers and the complaints from customers after their stuff has been delivered or not delivered but was emailed that it was. We do have a handful of shoppers who are good (those who were shoppers pre covid) but the majority have been extremely difficult.


----------



## Jenifer's Designer Closet

*I sell high-end designer brands and during quarantine people were not thinking much of buying designer clothing but it has definitely picked up the last 2 weeks! Yay!*


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> instacart up charges everything you buy so it’s significantly more expensive than shopping for yourself in person. I get calls all the time about it especially on meat items it’s one of the few items that actually has the price on it sometimes they’re charged $10+ more than what the package says. At the retail end instacart is a nightmare between the shoppers and the complaints from customers after their stuff has been delivered or not delivered but was emailed that it was. We do have a handful of shoppers who are good (those who were shoppers pre covid) but the majority have been extremely difficult.


One of the most annoying things about instacart is that you get a different shopper every time. There was one woman I never want to get again. One time the shopper left the actual receipt in the bag so I could see what she paid vs what I was charged. She told me that some bread she had picked up was moldy when she got to the register so she didn't get it. I thought maybe she couldn't remove it from my charges at that point because she didn't, so I had to report it as a problem to get refunded. But the next guy substituted something before checking, and when I told him I didn't want it, he removed it. Some of these shoppers have probably never cooked themselves and don't know how to pick things out. The first few shoppers I had were careful at picking things with good expiration dates and good looking fruits and vegetables but lately they've been worse. We always hated grocery shopping so even with all its problems I think I would continue to use instacart occasionally post-covid.


----------



## rutabaga

My office plans to reopen on June 15th but with no more than 20% of all employees in either office at any given time using staggered shifts. It's up to our managers who has to go in first but I think our entire department can continue to work remotely. They want us to go back to full service which made me roll my eyes because I've been doing everything I normally do pre-COVID.


----------



## LemonDrop

Instacart shoppers  I ordered deli sliced Swiss cheese for sandwiches. They substituted with a block of cheddar.

I had tickets for a Foo Fighters concert in April they rescheduled for this December. I doubt it will happen then either. At least I hope not.

I doubt even if given the chance by the cops to turn his camera off that the cameraman would have done so. He was filming history. Hell if the cops told him to turn it off I would have expected him to pretend to do so.  When he placed his camera on the ground to be cuffed you could see him watching it to check the angle. It was being broadcast live. I bet he wins a journalism award.


----------



## sdkitty

I hate wearing a mask but I do it.  So do most of the people I see when out shopping for groceries.  So when I see someone who isn't wearing one where everyone else, it annoys me.  I saw a woman today in the store where pretty much everyone else was masked blithely walking around w/o one.  I wanted to say something to her - like ask her why she is so special.
Rant over.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> I hate wearing a mask but I do it.  So do most of the people I see when out shopping for groceries.  So when I see someone who isn't wearing one where everyone else, it annoys me.  I saw a woman today in the store where pretty much everyone else was masked blithely walking around w/o one.  I wanted to say something to her - like ask her why she is so special.
> Rant over.



Masks are required here (and while exercising outdoors in some counties) but we’re also strongly warned against policing or calling others out for not wearing one.

Over the weekend we went for a walk and this woman had a “shame stick” she used to point at people to get them to socially distance on the path. I thought that was rude and a bit much.


----------



## LemonDrop

sdkitty said:


> I hate wearing a mask but I do it.  So do most of the people I see when out shopping for groceries.  So when I see someone who isn't wearing one where everyone else, it annoys me.  I saw a woman today in the store where pretty much everyone else was masked blithely walking around w/o one.  I wanted to say something to her - like ask her why she is so special.
> Rant over.



I bite my tongue so hard.  These people know exactly what they are doing and are prepared for a fight.  I am also a bit worried they are going to come over and cough at me   and then it's going down.  



i*bella said:


> Over the weekend we went for a walk and* this woman had a “shame stick” she used to point at people *to get them to socially distance on the path. I thought that was rude and a bit much.



This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for sure. You have to admit that it was odd that a deadly virus like SARS just dissipated and died out like it did. Covid-19 has ravaged the entire world with no country unaffected. If it does continue mutating like it is then it could turn into the weak cousin of what it is now, and die out. Funny cases in the UK are dropping dramatically after they started the opening up stage, with a lot of people not following social distancing. Let’s hope for the best.


cases in the UK are increasing !! Experts have warned the govt we have opened up too soon yet again money put before lives here


----------



## LemonDrop

Chagall said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for sure. You have to admit that it was odd that a deadly virus like SARS just dissipated and died out like it did. Covid-19 has ravaged the entire world with no country unaffected. If it does continue mutating like it is then it could turn into the weak cousin of what it is now, and die out. Funny cases in the UK are dropping dramatically after they started the opening up stage, with a lot of people not following social distancing. Let’s hope for the best.



I watched an interesting doc about viruses. To be a successful virus from the virus standpoint you have to be able to infect but not kill your host. If you kill your host then you cannot continue to replicate. With SARS and Ebola the virus killed too many people and it couldn’t spread. The symptoms were so quick and obvious that people would be quarantined before they could spread it too much. This is why those viruses died out so quickly. The fact that Covid19 can spread without people knowing is what makes it so scary.


----------



## elvisfan4life

When covid first started the UK identified people.to.shield - cancer and.transplant patients etc and people with breathing  issues such as copd and asthma - now.it appears.some.people have been taken.off those lists and others added - deaths in the UK are more related to obesity and type 2 diabetes and circulatory issues - it seems to be whatever it does.to your.blood.is.the killer - it is a.rich persons disease uk and usa.worse affected.but .few.deaths.in countries.where.you.would.expect.them like.asia and.Africa where.there are much fewer obese people- I'm starting a diet today I have gained 50 lbs in 6 months by not going out and eating poorly as it's all the food I can find  i will just eat less and save money too


----------



## jblended

I got a news update that the US is cutting funding to the WHO. I am not making a political statement at all (I understand nothing of politics) but is the middle of a global pandemic the right time to make this move? It is bewildering.
I don't think it will have lasting impact, the WHO will continue its work one way or another, but I don't understand the general state of the world we live in right now. It's just chaos all around and it feels like we're regressing instead of progressing.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> cases in the UK are increasing !! Experts have warned the govt we have opened up too soon yet again money put before lives here


Well you can’t seem to get accurate info. I think we opened up too soon here. We took a drive around our area and everyone was out and about shopping, going into stores with haphazard to zero social distancing. Absolutely no one was wearing a mask. It was like the virus never existed. I can’t figure what the heck is going on. During the last food shop most people were wearing masks but that will probably change. Were I live masks are suggested but not mandatory.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> Well you can’t seem to get accurate info. I think we opened up too soon here. We took a drive around our area and everyone was out and about shopping, going into stores with haphazard to zero social distancing. Absolutely no one was wearing a mask. It was like the virus never existed. I can’t figure what the heck is going on. During the last food shop most people were wearing masks but that will probably change. Were I live masks are suggested but not mandatory.


New infections are still being recorded, so technically the total number of cases is going up.  However the rate of new infection has dropped off considerably. I check the numbers in my county and the increase is usually less than 10 new cases a day in the last week.  I think most new cases are in care homes for the elderly.


----------



## Chagall

LemonDrop said:


> I watched an interesting doc about viruses. To be a successful virus from the virus standpoint you have to be able to infect but not kill your host. If you kill your host then you cannot continue to replicate. With SARS and Ebola the virus killed too many people and it couldn’t spread. The symptoms were so quick and obvious that people would be quarantined before they could spread it too much. This is why those viruses died out so quickly. The fact that Covid19 can spread without people knowing is what makes it so scary.


Well Covid has killed much more people but the unpredictability of it is that you can have it without symptoms, and that is definitely the scary part, and what makes it ‘successful’. It will either blow up to unmanageable proportions or continue but at a flattened rate or herd immunity will prevale. As I have stated before, I think the vulnerable are being sacrificed and people not in that category don’t care. No one where I live is social distancing or wearing masks. The shopping area was packed and I didn’t see one mask and nearly no social distancing. It is shocking to me. Mind you this is mostly young people but not always. This will produce more carriers for the immune comprise and people in the high risk category to be infected by. For everyone else not in that category herd immunity might eventually take over. The politicians have daily TV sessions preaching on and on about Covid safety measures and where I live, no one is paying any heed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chagall said:


> Well you can’t seem to get accurate info. I think we opened up too soon here. We took a drive around our area and everyone was out and about shopping, going into stores with haphazard to zero social distancing. Absolutely no one was wearing a mask. It was like the virus never existed. I can’t figure what the heck is going on. During the last food shop most people were wearing masks but that will probably change. Were I live masks are suggested but not mandatory.





Clearblueskies said:


> New infections are still being recorded, so technically the total number of cases is going up.  However the rate of new infection has dropped off considerably. I check the numbers in my county and the increase is usually less than 10 new cases a day in the last week.  I think most new cases are in care homes for the elderly.


I think the mis-information was due to a report saying that the virus is disappearing in London very fast. UK as a whole, there are still new cases and several clusters in the north of England.
My company is reconfiguring our offices. They are installing thermal imagining devices at all entrances, 2-metre markings in common areas, one way markings, and blocking off seating etc. We were told though we weren't be back until September!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Thankfully it seems 97% of the people in my area came to a non verbal agreement.  Indoors we wear masks.  Outdoors we don't and respect distance. I live in one of the healthiest states in the USA.


----------



## hermes_lemming

gazoo said:


> My area has reopened. Capacity of restaurants is at 50%, but we've not ventured out yet. We're still having all groceries delivered. Except for a trip to mail out packages, and to pick up library books, I've not been out since early March. Only 30% of the people I saw were wearing masks. I wore a mask when out.
> 
> I haven't seen any friends or family members except through the window since March. My mom and oldest sister have come to drop off things, but leave the items in the porch. My mom insists on still continuing to cook for her daughters. She's very high risk. Beyond dropping food off that isn't necessary but whatever, she's been staying home and not receiving visitors. The biggest trauma for me has been not being able to be with my sister for her chemo treatments. The cancer hospital stopped allowing any visitors early on, so she has to be by herself. I'd been with her every step of the way until Covid-19. I haven't seen her since March, and although we text every day, she's terminal and I don't know how much time she has left. It feels surreal to me that if this doesn't end soon, I'll likely not be able to hug her again if the worse happens to her during the pandemic.
> 
> Beyond that, we're blessed. We're still working from home. The kids are doing e-classes and school ends today. The kids seem unaffected (aged 14 and 17). I thought the oldest would be freaking out about next year, her senior year, and its ensuing stress of college applications, etc. But she's calm and focused on keeping her grades up and studying for the big exam for college placement. Can't remember its acronym. The youngest told me she just assumes everyone has Covid and acts accordingly. Not that she's been anywhere, HA.
> 
> We live in an area with a lot of retirees. The fact that the majority aren't wearing masks has been alarming to me. I have 3 high risk people in my immediate family, which is why we've been scrupulous about sheltering in place and being cautious with cleaning everything, and wearing masks when out. I don't feel my community has taken this seriously. We were on lockdown for one month, then it started opening slowly. I think business is resuming as usual for most people, but we're not following the herd in an effort to keep our loved ones safe.
> 
> My grocery bill is through the roof. Either prices have skyrocketed or because we're using instacart, the pricing is different. I'm spending easily 40% more a week for the same amount of food, and that's before I factor in the tip for the shopper. There are still shortages of staples weekly, although I have found toilet paper twice since March. Pretty much every weekly grocery order there are things that are out of stock. Jasmine rice is like gold dust, as are wipes and cleaning products. I'd stocked up early on, so we've been ok, but it's been stressful. Haven't been able to find chicken in 2 weeks now. Baking ingredients have also been hard to find. Took me a month to score some all purpose flour. Right now tuna fish seems to be the unicorn in the forest. We're eating a lot of veg based home made curries and chili which makes meals for several days. I have always cooked daily, so that's not different. But not feeling safe about having a takeout treat once a week has been hard.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that posts in this thread. It's my daily read. I feel we're getting a real picture here vs what the news is showing us. Big hugs to you all. Keep washing your hands and stay calm.


Im really happy you're staying safe, my friend. Yea I've spent the past 3 months basically stocking up my pantry and making sure I have enough food. LOL I've stopped doing takeout because I dont know what measures the cook or the delivery person is taking and there's only so much lysol aerosol spray.


whateve said:


> One of the most annoying things about instacart is that you get a different shopper every time. There was one woman I never want to get again. One time the shopper left the actual receipt in the bag so I could see what she paid vs what I was charged. She told me that some bread she had picked up was moldy when she got to the register so she didn't get it. I thought maybe she couldn't remove it from my charges at that point because she didn't, so I had to report it as a problem to get refunded. But the next guy substituted something before checking, and when I told him I didn't want it, he removed it. Some of these shoppers have probably never cooked themselves and don't know how to pick things out. The first few shoppers I had were careful at picking things with good expiration dates and good looking fruits and vegetables but lately they've been worse. We always hated grocery shopping so even with all its problems I think I would continue to use instacart occasionally post-covid.


They're people putting their lives on the line so that we dont have to visit the grocery stores ourselves.  They're trying their best.  We all are.  And some of them are newly unemployed so please have some sympathy.



i*bella said:


> My office plans to reopen on June 15th but with no more than 20% of all employees in either office at any given time using staggered shifts. It's up to our managers who has to go in first but I think our entire department can continue to work remotely. They want us to go back to full service which made me roll my eyes because I've been doing everything I normally do pre-COVID.



Mine announced the soonest they will open the office is in Sept.  Just in time for the second wave which is growing overseas.  All things considered, I think we're WFH for the remainder of 2020. And truly to even say that makes us all blessed.



sdkitty said:


> I hate wearing a mask but I do it.  So do most of the people I see when out shopping for groceries.  So when I see someone who isn't wearing one where everyone else, it annoys me.  I saw a woman today in the store where pretty much everyone else was masked blithely walking around w/o one.  I wanted to say something to her - like ask her why she is so special.
> Rant over.



In my part of the world, they will now not let you in the store unless you wear a mask. 



elvisfan4life said:


> When covid first started the UK identified people.to.shield - cancer and.transplant patients etc and people with breathing  issues such as copd and asthma - now.it appears.some.people have been taken.off those lists and others added - deaths in the UK are more related to obesity and type 2 diabetes and circulatory issues - it seems to be whatever it does.to your.blood.is.the killer - it is a.rich persons disease uk and usa.worse affected.but .few.deaths.in countries.where.you.would.expect.them like.asia and.Africa where.there are much fewer obese people- I'm starting a diet today I have gained 50 lbs in 6 months by not going out and eating poorly as it's all the food I can find  i will just eat less and save money too



My exbf who got it in Feb is one of the fittest people I know.  And it knocked him off his feet for several weeks.  He doesnt have any breathing or weight issues.  Neither do I nor any of my friends, coworkers and family membres who caught it.



LemonDrop said:


> Thankfully it seems 97% of the people in my area came to a non verbal agreement.  Indoors we wear masks.  Outdoors we don't and respect distance. I live in one of the healthiest states in the USA.



Where I live, you're expected to wear a mask the minute you leave your house.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just went to the grocery store. On a Saturday afternoon  I only went at such a crazy time because of an issue with the pharmacy in the store and my meds. Anyway. I was in there about 10 minutes and saw about 100 people. Only 1 person didn't have a mask.  I can't tell you how proud I am of my community at this moment. Masks are not required only appreciated and expected. It's just one small thing but made me very happy.


----------



## Aminu

I've followed this thread from the beginning as I find it useful to see how people around the world are faring. My heart goes out to those of you who are suffering and have lost loved ones. I have 2 friends who work in the NHS and they're both absolutely exhausted and barely holding it together. I'm concerned the lockdowns are ending too soon in many places. I'm just as eager as everyone else to get on with my life (I'm self-employed with no work and my Industry has been hit hard. Fortunately my Government grant came through so I'm managing) but not until the threat has truly receded, or at the very least mask-wearing is made mandatory (it isn't here in the UK). Sweden shunned a lockdown favouring the herd immunity approach which has failed and they now have one of the highest coronavirus death tolls per capita in the world. In stark contrast, I'm so impressed with how much better New Zealand has handled everything.

In my part of London, I've noticed most people don't wear masks, but at least were social distancing for the most part. Now virtually nobody is wearing a mask and the streets are busy with people. During my last supermarket shop, the only other customer with a mask was wearing it under her chin whilst she coughed all over the produce. I live in an apartment block where none of my neighbours wear masks and there are several elderly tenants. I provided some for an elderly neighbour who insists on doing his own food shopping just so he can get out of his small studio apartment once a week.

My biggest worry when this started was whether there would be food shortages - thankfully, that hasn't been the case and I've been able to find everything I need (local corner shop always had toilet paper).

I've been trying to sell up and move to the country for the last 1.5 years. Leaving apartment-dwelling behind and having my own house and garden are even more important to me now and according to my local estate agent, more people than ever are now looking to move out of the city. A friend just moved out because they've been unable to pay their rent. My plans are currently on hold - I've basically written off 2020 and am mentally preparing myself to restart next year.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think my area of our country was hit hard by the 1918 Flu. I only just moved here so I don't know too much of the old lore.  I think the story is our town and surrounding towns had made it through the first wave with zero or little deaths.  Then I guess WW1 ended and we decided to have a huge party because people were over the fear and wanted to celebrate a new start.  All the towns traveled through the mountains to get to one central town to have a big party.  And the flu basically wiped out that whole town. There are cemetaries full of families from those weeks.  I think that story is being told here through the news and locals and maybe that's why people are still wearing masks when the rest of my country is not. It is quite possible people are opening up too soon.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Now I cant help but wonder if the riots are also spreading the virus.  We now have a city wide curfew with the National Guard ready on standby.  Both the coronavirus and racism are destroying this nation.


----------



## lightwave

My state requires masks. People are good about it. I am only doing food shopping every 3-4 weeks, and only to the local grocery store and Costco, both of whom will not let you in without a mask. The grocery store takes your temp before entry (fever = no entry) so there is more a sense of security. Even though some with COVID don’t experience fevers, it’s still nice that they do this as an added precaution.

However the other day I was in a parking lot of a place (requiring masks), and this woman breezes out of her car, no mask, brazenly, making a point to make eye contact with those wearing masks as if to say.....

Same thing upon exit.

Then I read how some people feel this is forced on us. I don’t see it that way at all. I see it as protecting us from the very behavior above that they know will be out there. And it is.


----------



## sdkitty

my salon was scheduled to reopen and I had an appointment for tomorrow.  this morning I got a text.  salon was broken into by rioters.  hairdresser is devastated.  don't know how long it will take for her to get back in business.  makes a lot of sense to do this to a small business owner (who happens to be a brown woman)
Obviously I'm not going to ask her how long before she's ready to rebook so I'll have to wait and see and possibly do my own color if I don't hear something soon


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> my salon was scheduled to reopen and I had an appointment for tomorrow.  this morning I got a text.  salon was broken into by rioters.  hairdresser is devastated.  don't know how long it will take for her to get back in business.  makes a lot of sense to do this to a small business owner (who happens to be a brown woman)
> Obviously I'm not going to ask her how long before she's ready to rebook so I'll have to wait and see and possibly do my own color if I don't hear something soon


My heart bleeds for the small businesses affected by this.  My hairdresser tried to schedule appointments a month or so back but eventually gave up as the SIP kept getting extended. During our last skype chat, they informed me they're now waiting for the second wave to pass before reopening because they're deathly afraid of catching it, even with masks..  In the meantime I'm learning how to cut my own hair.   And now this happened.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> My heart bleeds for the small businesses affected by this.  My hairdresser tried to schedule appointments a month or so back but eventually gave up as the SIP kept getting extended. During our last skype chat, they informed me they're now waiting for the second wave to pass before reopening because they're deathly afraid of catching it, even with masks..  In the emeantime I'm learning how to cut my own hair.   And now this happened.


this is just awful.  and there are quite a few people justifying it.  violence doesn't solve anything.


----------



## Chagall

around the world are faring. My heart goes out to those of you who are suffering they're both absolutely exhausted and barely holding it together. I'm concerned the lockdowns are ending too soon in many places. I'm just as eager as everyone else to get on with my life (I'm self-employed with no work and my Industry has been hit hard. Fortunately my Government grant came through so I'm managing) but not until the threat has truly receded, or at the very least mask-wearing is made mandatory (it isn't here in the UK). Sweden shunned a lockdown favouring the herd immunity approach which has failed and they now have one of the highest coronavirus death tolls per capita in the world. In stark contrast, I'm so impressed with how much better New Zealand has handled everything.

In my part of London, I've noticed most people don't wear masks, but at least were social distancing for the most part. Now virtually nobody is wearing a mask and the streets are busy with people. During my last supermarket shop, the only other customer with a mask was wearing it under her chin whilst she coughed all over the produce. I live in an apartment block where none of my neighbours wear masks and there are several elderly tenants. I provided some for an elderly neighbour who insists on doing his own food shopping just so he can get out of his small studio apartment once a week.

My biggest worry when this started was whether there would be food shortages - thankfully, that hasn't been the case and I've been able to find everything I need (local corner shop always had toilet paper).

I've been trying to sell up and move to the country for the last 1.5 years. Leaving apartment-dwelling behind and having my own house and garden are even more important to me now and according to my local estate agent, more people than ever are now looking to move out of the city. A friend just moved out because they've been unable to pay their rent. My plans are currently on hold - I've basically written off 2020 and am mentally preparing myself to restart next year.[/QUOTE] I think an awful lot of people feel like they want to write off 2020. Hope they have a vaccine but the end of the year.


sdkitty said:


> this is just awful.  and there are quite a few people justifying it.  violence doesn't solve anything.
> Many countries around the world are having peaceful demonstrations in support of the disgust at the slaying of George Flloyd.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> this is just awful.  and there are quite a few people justifying it.  violence doesn't solve anything.


My apologies I don’t know what happened with my quote, above. Violence dosen’t solve anything for certain. It is heartening that other countries around the world are seeing the terrible injustice in the killing of George Flloyd and are demonstrating in a peaceful manner.


----------



## Chanbal

It is very difficult to be optimistic when so many people are being affected by  COVID-19, racism, riots ... It is tough to watch the news these days... I hope this is correct:   
*New coronavirus losing potency, top Italian doctor says. *
“The strength the virus had two months ago is not the same strength it has today,”
Though, the recommendation to Italians (and to all of us imo) is: "to maintain the maximum caution, maintain physical distancing, avoid large groups, to frequently wash their hands and to wear masks.” 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-italy-virus/new-coronavirus-losing-potency-top-italian-doctor-says-idUSKBN2370OQ


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> this is just awful.  and there are quite a few people justifying it.  violence doesn't solve anything.


Violence doesn't solve anything but neither does unequal rights.  And unfortunately the looters are overshadowing the protestors.  Yesterday was the last straw for me.  Up til now I've tried my darndest to maintain a stiff upper lip - wear a mask, glove up, 6 ft apart, stock up the pantry, find TP and the elusive disinfecting wipes. But to see my city, our nation in chaos and destruction. And watch the curfews being imposed while national guard lies in wait.  And my friends texting me in the middle of the night because they're frightened because they literally hear "booms" and can see the police barracade their streets. This is a nightmare. Our country is at war and the worst yet, its amongst ourselves.  Meanwhile others say just look at the space launch and dont watch the news.  Ignoring it wont make the problem go away.  As of right now, my friends and I have implemented a system.  If the riots reach them, they are to break their quarantine and move in with the next group of friends who lives further out and so on.



Chanbal said:


> It is very difficult to be optimistic when so many people are being affected by  COVID-19, racism, riots ... It is tough to watch the news these days... I hope this is correct:
> *New coronavirus losing potency, top Italian doctor says. *
> “The strength the virus had two months ago is not the same strength it has today,”
> Though, the recommendation to Italians (and to all of us imo) is: "to maintain the maximum caution, maintain physical distancing, avoid large groups, to frequently wash their hands and to wear masks.”
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-italy-virus/new-coronavirus-losing-potency-top-italian-doctor-says-idUSKBN2370OQ


This might be a different strain vs what's currently hitting Asia. I'm hearing the opposite there.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> Violence doesn't solve anything but neither does unequal rights.  And unfortunately the looters are overshadowing the protestors.  Yesterday was the last straw for me.  Up til now I've tried my darndest to maintain a stiff upper lip - wear a mask, glove up, 6 ft apart, stock up the pantry, find TP and the elusive disinfecting wipes. But to see my city, our nation in chaos and destruction. And watch the curfews being imposed while national guard lies in wait.  And my friends texting me in the middle of the night because they're frightened because they literally hear "booms" and can see the police barracade their streets. This is a nightmare. Our country is at war and the worst yet, its amongst ourselves.  Meanwhile others say just look at the space launch and dont watch the news.  Ignoring it wont make the problem go away.  As of right now, my friends and I have implemented a system.  If the riots reach them, they are to break their quarantine and move in with the next group of friends who lives further out and so on.
> 
> 
> This might be a different strain vs what's currently hitting Asia. I'm hearing the opposite there.


It's horrible.....we had a bank burned (maybe more than one) and multiple businesses looted about ten minutes from where we live.  I usually turn my phone off at bed time but last night I left it on in case there was some emergency evacuation or something.  
Yes, people have a legit reason to protest but looting and vandalism makes no sense.  They are causing heartache and financial damage to working people - like my hairdresser - a small business owner and a WOC.


----------



## whateve

It's times like these that I'm glad I live in a small town rather than a big city.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> It's times like these that I'm glad I live in a small town rather than a big city.



DH and I made  the choice 3 years ago. NYC or a small mountain town in the Rockies with visits to NYC. We chose the small town and there have been a number of times I cried that I wasn’t getting my big city dream. I don’t think I will regret that again.


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> DH and I made  the choice 3 years ago. NYC or a small mountain town in the Rockies with visits to NYC. We chose the small town and there have been a number of times I cried that I wasn’t getting my big city dream. I don’t think I will regret that again.


we're in a semi-country property that's close to the city.....san diego is a suburban sprawl anyway......the city where the violence occurred last night is a pretty small village.  the downtown has a lot of vintage homes (30s etc).  there was an incident recently with the police there that spurred this violence. no one was injured by the police but there was what was perceived as an unjust arrest.  I guess that combined with the Minneapolis incident caused the protest.

Rockies are beautiful....harsh winter though?


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> DH and I made  the choice 3 years ago. NYC or a small mountain town in the Rockies with visits to NYC. We chose the small town and there have been a number of times I cried that I wasn’t getting my big city dream. I don’t think I will regret that again.


We used to live in San Francisco. I miss the restaurants, shopping and shows, but not the traffic. When we drive around in our small town, there are large areas without development, some fallow, some with orchards or strawberry fields. There is almost no traffic because we aren't really on the way to anywhere other than a national park. We get our restaurant and shopping fix when we travel.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> we're in a semi-country property that's close to the city.....san diego is a suburban sprawl anyway......the city where the violence occurred last night is a pretty small village.  the downtown has a lot of vintage homes (30s etc).  there was an incident recently with the police there that spurred this violence. no one was injured by the police but there was what was perceived as an unjust arrest.  I guess that combined with the Minneapolis incident caused the protest.
> 
> Rockies are beautiful....harsh winter though?


I didn't realize that was in La Mesa. My SIL lives in Lakeside. DH grew up in La Mesa.


----------



## canto bight

sdkitty said:


> It's horrible.....we had a bank burned (maybe more than one) and multiple businesses looted about ten minutes from where we live.  I usually turn my phone off at bed time but last night I left it on in case there was some emergency evacuation or something.
> Yes, people have a legit reason to protest but looting and vandalism makes no sense.  They are causing heartache and financial damage to working people - like my hairdresser - a small business owner and a WOC.



A lot of people say that, but offer no alternatives.  Peaceful protests haven't worked.


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> A lot of people say that, but offer no alternatives.  Peaceful protests haven't worked.


Do violent protests work? How is destroying private property going to stop an individual cop from hurting a person?


----------



## canto bight

whateve said:


> Do violent protests work? How is destroying private property going to stop an individual cop from hurting a person?



What do you think would work?  I just think that this narrative suggests that property is more important than black lives.


----------



## southernbelle43

canto bight said:


> A lot of people say that, but offer no alternatives.  Peaceful protests haven't worked.


With all due respect, tell that to Martin Luther King.He brought about incredible change non violently.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel lucky to not live near the city. We’re on day two of curfew downtown and the National guard has also been called in. Some of my companies locations downtown closed early for the safety of the employees. Between the protests, looting, and fires it’s has to be insanely scary to be downtown. They also pulled all the bridges up yesterday and they have remained in that position along with limiting public transport in/out of the city. Which imo has probably made the protests and looting worse because people are freaked out by the inability to move around downtown and invoking more panic in them. Ironically the city was supposed to reopen this week which is most likely going to be postponed, due to how many businesses have been either looted or damaged. If covid didn’t kill the small businesses the riots have put the final nail in their coffins. I’m also concerned that with these protests and riots that we’ll be hit with a huge wave of new cases in the next two weeks.


----------



## GhstDreamer

southernbelle43 said:


> With all due respect, tell that to Martin Luther King.He brought about incredible change non violently.


And Ghandi.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## canto bight

southernbelle43 said:


> With all due respect, tell that to Martin Luther King.He brought about incredible change non violently.





GhstDreamer said:


> And Ghandi.



Again, I'd love to hear your suggestions because peaceful protest hasn't made a difference in the last five or six years.


----------



## arnott

Today was the last day the bus is free, tomorrow they start collecting fares again!

So today is the last day of my Birthday Month and Hot Topic and Sephora both opened just in time!   I thought I'd have to forfeit some birthday gifts  because of the virus, but I didn't have to forfeit any, woohoo!    

The mall was like a zoo today, so many people and line ups to get into every store!   First I went to Hot Topic since the line up was the shortest there.   They ask you to sanitize your hands at the entrance and ask if you have a mask with you.   If you don't have a mask they provide you one.   I redeemed my $5.00 Birthday gift there.  Since it was buy one get one 30% off I got these 2 items:





Next, I went to Sephora and there was a huge lineup.  The lineup was so long, I considered forfeiting my Birthday Gift!    I waited about 24 minutes to get in, it wasn't so bad because there was free wifi, and also, I have nothing better to do since my office is still closed!      Once in, I went straight to the lineup to pick my Birthday gift and get out of there.  Here is the gift I chose:







I'm glad I waited because these gifts seem pretty good.  I just got a whiff of the Coco Cabana Cream and it smells delicious!       Like Coconut!


----------



## LemonDrop

@arnott Happy Birthday Month!!!!! I got the wish in right under the wire !!


----------



## sdkitty

canto bight said:


> Again, I'd love to hear your suggestions because peaceful protest hasn't made a difference in the last five or six years.


I appreciate that you're honest enough to give your opinion but really you think there is something to be gained or that it's fair to destroy the property of small business owners?  who in some cases are people of color themselves?
Do you want to see our country torn apart by a race war?  

George Floyd's murder is inexcusable and I hope the other cops face charges but at least the main perpetrator has been arrested and charged.  that is progress.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

southernbelle43 said:


> With all due respect, tell that to Martin Luther King.He brought about incredible change non violently.



“Let us say boldly that if the violations of law by the white man in the slums over the years were calculated and compared with the law-breaking of a few days of riots, the hardened criminal would be the white man. These are often difficult things to say but I have come to see more and more that it is necessary to utter the truth in order to deal with the great problems that we face in our society.” - MLK 1967



sdkitty said:


> George Floyd's murder is inexcusable and I hope the other cops face charges but at least the main perpetrator has been arrested and charged.  that is progress.



Progress is a white man charged with murdering a black man in 2020. 



canto bight said:


> Again, I'd love to hear your suggestions because peaceful protest hasn't made a difference in the last five or six years.



I hate the riots. But I too would love to hear other suggestions. NFL players were called sons of *****es, traitors and worse for protesting peacefully. What is the appropriate response? And will anything really make a difference?


----------



## arnott

LemonDrop said:


> @arnott Happy Birthday Month!!!!! I got the wish in right under the wire !!



Thank you!   Just like I got my Birthday gifts at the last minute!


----------



## rose60610

Chicago is on fire in many places, Michigan Ave has been savaged, the Macy's that covers a city block was totally looted, the rioters and looters have taken over. They brought U-Hauls to loot with, it's a very organized system. Many other parts of the city are destroyed. Finally the National Guard was brought in. A Chicago police officer we know said it's worse than his tours in Iraq, they're getting hit with hammers, shovels, human waste, bricks, etc. The Mayor said yesterday there were 240 arrests. I'll guarantee you that every single one of those arrests were processed and the every person is back out on the street again.  We've lost convention business in past years due to crime, this isn't helping.


----------



## pixiejenna

Let’s not forget how some of the peaceful protests ended. The looting, fires, and complete annihilation of businesses is absolutely devastating at several levels for business owners, employees, and the local community. Business owners will never recover from this, employees who may have already been suffering financially due to covid closures will lose pay/jobs, and the local community will have less options to buy the basics and become even more desperate than before especially with little to no public trans to get to areas that aren’t devastated for basic necessities.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> It's times like these that I'm glad I live in a small town rather than a big city.


My city isn't that big.  I always lovingly referred to it as a boutique city.



sdkitty said:


> I appreciate that you're honest enough to give your opinion but really you think there is something to be gained or that it's fair to destroy the property of small business owners?  who in some cases are people of color themselves?
> *Do you want to see our country torn apart by a race war?*
> 
> George Floyd's murder is inexcusable and I hope the other cops face charges but at least the main perpetrator has been arrested and charged.  that is progress.


It already is. The problem is that folks have chosen to look the other way.  Even now.  I have friends telling me to not watch the news and instead focus on the Spacex launch.  I cant because I'm worried about my friend who lives in the middle of downtown that's now surrounded by barracades. Frankly right now I dont know what frightens her more, the looters or the coronavirus.

This isn't just about George Flody's murder. Its about 400 yrs of repression that completely snowballed in a very compressed window.

It started with the modern day lynching of a man going for a jog in broad daylight. That was only put to justice because we saw the tape. Meanwhile the authorities did nothing for 2 months.

Then we watched a cop smirk as he placed his knee on a clearly frightened man who's yelling for his mom (who died 2 yrs prior). Yes he was fired and arrested but how long did that take?  And what's going to happen to the 3 other cops who stood there and didnt stop them. And you know what kills me?  Both the cop and the victim knew one another! 

Then a woman cried wolf at a park in NYC, pretending to be attacked.  Did she deserve to be fired?  Absolutely.  What she did was morally reprehensible.

And last but not least, the CNN crew who were arrested because they're the wrong skin color. Watching that as it happened still haunts me.

That plus the looting and the riots and knowing my friends are scared are reasons why I cant look away.  I've been to Charlotte, NC.  I've also been to Atlanta, Georgia.  The segregation thats is still prevelant in the South is heartbreaking to witness.

I am a POC and thanks for educating on that cuz I was wondering what that meant lol. One of my best friends is a black man who I befriended several decades ago.  Whenever I see this and express my sympathy towards him, his response never changes "nothing will change... and it goes on.."

His comment makes you wonder - what are we fighting for?  Is he right?  Will it never change... then I see a pic of cops taking the knee and watch a number of protestors surround a cop who was separated from his squad and realize there's still hope.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> With all due respect, tell that to Martin Luther King.He brought about incredible change non violently.


 And what was his reward for protesting nonviolently? He was assassinated. Violently.  And the change he sought didn't happen until after he was assassinated and the riots started.
I don't agree with the looting and burning. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## arnott

Ordered some items from The Body Shop since the physical store is still closed.   Plus,  I had a $10.00 Birthday Voucher I had to use during my birthday month of May.   When I received my package I noticed the Shampoo had leaked a little. I message Customer Service just to let them know and they offer either a replacement or refund for the Shampoo. They didn't even ask for any pictures for proof. Years ago, when my Soap Refills leaked in my L'Occitane order, they asked for pictures before sending replacements. With The Body Shop, I took the refund and kept the Shampoo. Good customer service!


----------



## Chagall

RuedeNesle said:


> And what was his reward for protesting nonviolently? He was assassinated. Violently.  And the change he sought didn't happen until after he was assassinated and the riots started.
> I don't agree with the looting and burning. I don't know what the answer is.


As someone who is watching from across the border, I don’t know what the answer is either. Something definitely has to change for US citizens of colour. It takes a lot to make people world wide this angry and it is definitely justified. That police man should have been charged with first degree murder, not third degree murder and given life. Maybe that would make the rogue cops sit up and take notice.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I think we can multitask.

We can object to the riots and support the reason for the protests. As @rose60610 said, much of the violence and looting seems to be instigated by extremists. We cannot allow ourselves to be distracted by those who seek to divide us for their own causes. Most of the protestors are peaceful and I’ve seen amazing examples of police immediately deescalating tensions by kneeling or walking with them.

I hope we can agree it is time for all of us to work together and speak out against injustice in whatever ways we can.  Otherwise we are just as guilty as the three cops who did nothing while a man was murdered just steps away.

“In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends.” - MLK


----------



## Clearblueskies

Crazy queues outside Ikea today.  I don’t understand why people rush like mad things to get there on the first day it’s reopened.  It’s just flat pack furniture for gods sake, you couldn’t wait a week or two??
Crowds at the beaches too.  People are behaving like children - no self restraint, no judgement.


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> Ordered some items from The Body Shop since the physical store is still closed.   Plus,  I had a $10.00 Birthday Voucher I had to use during my birthday month of May.   When I received my package I noticed the Shampoo had leaked a little. I message Customer Service just to let them know and they offer either a replacement or refund for the Shampoo. They didn't even ask for any pictures for proof. Years ago, when my Soap Refills leaked in my L'Occitane order, they asked for pictures before sending replacements. With The Body Shop, I took the refund and kept the Shampoo. Good customer service!





arnott said:


> Today was the last day the bus is free, tomorrow they start collecting fares again!
> 
> So today is the last day of my Birthday Month and Hot Topic and Sephora both opened just in time!   I thought I'd have to forfeit some birthday gifts  because of the virus, but I didn't have to forfeit any, woohoo!
> 
> The mall was like a zoo today, so many people and line ups to get into every store!   First I went to Hot Topic since the line up was the shortest there.   They ask you to sanitize your hands at the entrance and ask if you have a mask with you.   If you don't have a mask they provide you one.   I redeemed my $5.00 Birthday gift there.  Since it was buy one get one 30% off I got these 2 items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I went to Sephora and there was a huge lineup.  The lineup was so long, I considered forfeiting my Birthday Gift!    I waited about 24 minutes to get in, it wasn't so bad because there was free wifi, and also, I have nothing better to do since my office is still closed!      Once in, I went straight to the lineup to pick my Birthday gift and get out of there.  Here is the gift I chose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I waited because these gifts seem pretty good.  I just got a whiff of the Coco Cabana Cream and it smells delicious!       Like Coconut!





Heh.  I applaud you for re-invigorating the economy  (I realize some was birthday freebie, but still).  The bear is adorable and the creams look good ... though the naive girl inside of me will refrain from asking what "bum bum" means.   

(I'm doing some economy re-invigorating too, but mostly from lap-top.  )


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

Does anyone know how safe it is to visit an eye doctor now. Their office is opening up but the eyes are very vulnerable. They want to see me this week but I’m very nervous.


----------



## southernbelle43

canto bight said:


> Again, I'd love to hear your suggestions because peaceful protest hasn't made a difference in the last five or six years.


How do we solve the problem of injustice and world peace??? If it were simple it would have been done by now.  Great strides have been made, but there will always be incidences of injustice as long as human beings are on this earth.  The solution is not violence, which merely leads to more bias, more injustice and more violence.   I believe in my heart in the inherent goodness of man.  I deplore that any good person is killed and I hope that cop goes to prison for a long, long time as does my husband.   And please note that my DH is a retired state and then federal law enforcement officer. 
In my own personal experience I have seen major changes in race relations over the years.  But they do not make the news!! God bless you and keep you and help us all to love each other more.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> my salon was scheduled to reopen and I had an appointment for tomorrow.  this morning I got a text.  salon was broken into by rioters.  hairdresser is devastated.  don't know how long it will take for her to get back in business.  makes a lot of sense to do this to a small business owner (who happens to be a brown woman)
> Obviously I'm not going to ask her how long before she's ready to rebook so I'll have to wait and see and possibly do my own color if I don't hear something soon


The looting took place in LaMesa?
Here, the looters ransacked stores in Soho, Dolce and Chanel, notably.
I doubt that the looters were genuine activists more like opportunists, imo.
In any case, something had to give. The oppression of people of color is unreal and only accelerated recently.
The police here on LI is openly racist and xenophobic and the DA even worst. 
There is already an investigation opened against the NYPD and its treatment of protesters.
Anyways, I hope that your hairdresser was insured and will be able to reopen soon.


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> How do we solve the problem of injustice and world peace??? If it were simple it would have been done by now.  Great strides have been made, but there will always be incidences of injustice as long as human beings are on this earth.  The solution is not violence, which merely leads to more bias, more injustice and more violence.   I believe in my heart in the inherent goodness of man.  I deplore that any good person is killed and I hope that cop goes to prison for a long, long time as does my husband.   And please note that my DH is a retired state and then federal law enforcement officer.
> In my own personal experience I have seen major changes in race relations over the years.  But they do not make the news!! God bless you and keep you and help us all to love each other more.


Totally off topic, but there have been a surge of racism recently, imo.
People are compelled to let their racist feelings known openly. While I don’t doubt that race relation greatly improved since we were younger, there have been a surge of violent anti semitism, xenophobia and pure racism, imo.
I see it and more importantly I live it.


----------



## canto bight

southernbelle43 said:


> How do we solve the problem of injustice and world peace??? If it were simple it would have been done by now.  Great strides have been made, but there will always be incidences of injustice as long as human beings are on this earth.  The solution is not violence, which merely leads to more bias, more injustice and more violence.   I believe in my heart in the inherent goodness of man.  I deplore that any good person is killed and I hope that cop goes to prison for a long, long time as does my husband.   And please note that my DH is a retired state and then federal law enforcement officer.
> *In my own personal experience I have seen major changes in race relations over the years*.  But they do not make the news!! God bless you and keep you and help us all to love each other more.



As a POC, in my own personal experience, I have also seen major changes in race relations over the years and they have been largely negative.


----------



## southernbelle43

canto bight said:


> As a POC, in my own personal experience, I have also seen major changes in race relations over the years and they have been largely negative.


I am truly sorry to hear that.  Maybe you live in a part of the country where it is worse than where I live. All I can say as I bow out of this and go back to the subject of TPF is that I pray for all of us and I will continue to be optimistic that good will prevail. To do otherwise is to risk depression, negativity, bitterness and hopelessness.  And that is no way to live. Actually that is not living at all.


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## jblended

I spent a good amount of time literally crying my eyes out over this. It's overwhelming and becomes more so with each occurrence (there have been too many to count in recent years).
I am of mixed race and have experienced various degrees of racism depending on where I lived, but I have never experienced these _extremes _in my own life. That in itself is a gift that I never take for granted. I don't know how human beings can hate to this degree. You can't help but grieve for humanity.
Now the riots, the looters, _the voices of peaceful protesters lost in the utter chaos_, and the potential for covid to spread faster and further as people march...my heart is broken for the state of the world. 
I feel like we need more tolerance. Of different people, different backgrounds, different opinions and beliefs, and of different rules (like social distancing).


----------



## lightwave

I wish it were as simple as the authorities mandating that any officer abusing his authority would be immediately arrested. To me, that would be step one for the police part of it. At least that is how it should be. Then there would be the task of eradicating the intense hatred and  poisonous beliefs that some people have. It really has reached a dangerous level, and a tipping point IMO. 

Thing is, if this had been a civilian doing this to the victim, the civilian would have been immediately arrested. And if the victim had been a different skin tone, well we know how differently that would have played out. It is heartbreaking to say the least.

I think there are different people, and are different reasons why people choose and gravitate toward certain professions. Sadly, some of these people are not exemplary. If a person chooses a profession such as this because in their mind it gives license to act on these pent-up emotions, act tough, and wield power and punishment, then it is not going to be easy to reason with them to make them stop this behavior. And unfortunately some people really do have racist beliefs. It's hard to imagine for those of us who do respect and value life, and see good in mankind.

I feel it is awful that these other fringe opportunist groups show up at these protests at night with the intention of doing harm, destruction and theft. It's like these groups live for these events, turning them into some free for all. Their behaviors damage the good peaceful intentions and reputations of those who simply have a cause they care about and are trying to enact change.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> My city isn't that big.  I always lovingly referred to it as a boutique city.
> 
> 
> It already is. The problem is that folks have chosen to look the other way.  Even now.  I have friends telling me to not watch the news and instead focus on the Spacex launch.  I cant because I'm worried about my friend who lives in the middle of downtown that's now surrounded by barracades. Frankly right now I dont know what frightens her more, the looters or the coronavirus.
> 
> This isn't just about George Flody's murder. Its about 400 yrs of repression that completely snowballed in a very compressed window.
> 
> It started with the modern day lynching of a man going for a jog in broad daylight. That was only put to justice because we saw the tape. Meanwhile the authorities did nothing for 2 months.
> 
> Then we watched a cop smirk as he placed his knee on a clearly frightened man who's yelling for his mom (who died 2 yrs prior). Yes he was fired and arrested but how long did that take?  And what's going to happen to the 3 other cops who stood there and didnt stop them. And you know what kills me?  Both the cop and the victim knew one another!
> 
> Then a woman cried wolf at a park in NYC, pretending to be attacked.  Did she deserve to be fired?  Absolutely.  What she did was morally reprehensible.
> 
> And last but not least, the CNN crew who were arrested because they're the wrong skin color. Watching that as it happened still haunts me.
> 
> That plus the looting and the riots and knowing my friends are scared are reasons why I cant look away.  I've been to Charlotte, NC.  I've also been to Atlanta, Georgia.  The segregation thats is still prevelant in the South is heartbreaking to witness.
> 
> I am a POC and thanks for educating on that cuz I was wondering what that meant lol. One of my best friends is a black man who I befriended several decades ago.  Whenever I see this and express my sympathy towards him, his response never changes "nothing will change... and it goes on.."
> 
> His comment makes you wonder - what are we fighting for?  Is he right?  Will it never change... then I see a pic of cops taking the knee and watch a number of protestors surround a cop who was separated from his squad and realize there's still hope.


all good points
My DH had an experience the other day.  He was out walking in his own neighborhood when he was approached by a man asking him what he was doing.  My DH is white and large.  The other man was also white.  The other man stated my DH was on his property.  He believes the private road that leads to our private road is his private property.  Idiot.  I told DH this is the kind of thing black men live with every day (or the worry of it).

What happened to that black man out jogging was horrid and totally inexcusable as was what happened to George Floyd.  George Floyd's killer is charged with third degree murder and manslaughter.  I don't know if those are the appropriate charges.  I doubt it was premediated so probably not first degree murder.

I don't have the answers but I don't think burning down buildings and looting businesses is helpful.  Peaceful protests, political activism, running for office, Voting.


----------



## holiday123

This thread seems to have gone off topic.


----------



## TC1

holiday123 said:


> This thread seems to have gone off topic.


I think the thread went off topic because the media shifted. It was Covid 24/7 non stop on every media outlet. They've dropped that to cover the protests. I hope that makes it clear to some people (IMO) how media driven a lot of the Covid news was.


----------



## lightwave

Chagall said:


> Does anyone know how safe it is to visit an eye doctor now. Their office is opening up but the eyes are very vulnerable. They want to see me this week but I’m very nervous.


I don't know for sure but I got an email from my eye doctor saying they are opening and will have strict protocols to keep one safe. No one in the waiting room, they will call you in your car when they are ready for you. As for being examined, the doctors will be wearing masks and observing any precautions they can take.


----------



## Jktgal

Certainly I've been reading more health and epidemiology papers, attending more academic seminars (online) and following public health experts and journalists on social media. Enjoying expertise in general.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The looting took place in LaMesa?
> Here, the looters ransacked stores in Soho, Dolce and Chanel, notably.
> I doubt that the looters were genuine activists more like opportunists, imo.
> In any case, something had to give. The oppression of people of color is unreal and only accelerated recently.
> The police here on LI is openly racist and xenophobic and the DA even worst.
> There is already an investigation opened against the NYPD and its treatment of protesters.
> Anyways, I hope that your hairdresser was insured and will be able to reopen soon.


yes, La Mesa
the Walmart and Target at Grossmont center were broken into and looted.  At Vons people were taking carts of food out.  same center where Vons is they burned down a Chase bank branch.  My hairdresser is on the outskirts of downtown.  I don't know exactly what they did to her shop.  Assuming they trashed the place.  I only communicated with her via text when she cancelled my appointment.  From what I know talking to her in the past, she would likely have insurance.  But how long would it take to get back in business I have no idea.  weeks?  This morning I got an email from a consignment store in downtown La Mesa saying she's closing and going into bankruptcy.  Lots of pain for a lot of people these days.

Sorry to hear that about the racist police on LI.  I grew up there and when I see things like the documentary about the Latino gangs (MS13?) there, it's kind of shocking.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jktgal

TC1 said:


> I think the thread went off topic because the media shifted. It was Covid 24/7 non stop on every media outlet. They've dropped that to cover the protests. I hope that makes it clear to some people (IMO) how media driven a lot of the Covid news was.



Covid news in USA may be off US media for now, but not in the rest of the world. In Africa, Ebola is back on the news. If the protests result in superspreading, no doubt covid will be back on the news in USA.


----------



## TC1

Jktgal said:


> Covid news in USA may be off US media for now, but not in the rest of the world. In Africa, Ebola is back on the news. If the protests result in superspreading, no doubt covid will be back on the news in USA.
> 
> View attachment 4745383


Oh, I know Covid is still out there. I just mean that what the media chooses to show you right now..is what you're at the mercy of.


----------



## Jktgal

TC1 said:


> Oh, I know Covid is still out there. I just mean that what the media chooses to show you right now..is what you're at the mercy of.



But event is a major milestone in USA history, of course it should be front page news now. Just like 9/11 was on all the news back then. Mainstream media follow demand or lose readership. Fringe media, however, still tell you about Meghan Markle swatting drones.


----------



## holiday123

Jktgal said:


> Covid news in USA may be off US media for now, but not in the rest of the world. In Africa, Ebola is back on the news. If the protests result in superspreading, no doubt covid will be back on the news in USA.
> 
> View attachment 4745383


The protests should result in superspreading if we believe what we've been told the last few months. No one is social distancing, definitely congregating in groups larger than 10 and only some were wearing masks. It will be really interesting to see how the numbers looks in the next week or so.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dr. Fauci has commented that his meeting with the president have been dramatically reduced.
We don't know where & who we are going to get updates about Covid now
With the protests over the last few days, many states expect a spike in cases.. How sad


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Totally off topic, but there have been a surge of racism recently, imo.
> People are compelled to let their racist feelings known openly. While I don’t doubt that race relation greatly improved since we were younger, there have been a surge of violent anti semitism, xenophobia and pure racism, imo.
> I see it and more importantly I live it.


I cant even begin to tell you how much this is breaking my heart.  Just thinking about it makes my eyes water. Watching the nation implode made me realize what a few of my guy friends have been saying this entire time is true. They kept muttering how it's harder for them cuz of their race or skin color and I always thought it's in their head because my personal struggle was different from theirs. And in return, they called me naive. They were right.  I didn't want to believe that the same people who embraced me gave them a double standard because their skin was a different tone.



canto bight said:


> As a POC, in my own personal experience, I have also seen major changes in race relations over the years and they have been largely negative.


I believe its dependent on where you live.  Overseas, they're much more receptive of other ethnicities. Whereas here, like I said in my prior post, my experiences in those two cities jarred me and I have family living there.



jblended said:


> I spent a good amount of time literally crying my eyes out over this. It's overwhelming and becomes more so with each occurrence (there have been too many to count in recent years).
> I am of mixed race and have experienced various degrees of racism depending on where I lived, but I have never experienced these _extremes _in my own life. That in itself is a gift that I never take for granted. I don't know how human beings can hate to this degree. You can't help but grieve for humanity.
> Now the riots, the looters, _the voices of peaceful protesters lost in the utter chaos_, and the potential for covid to spread faster and further as people march...my heart is broken for the state of the world.
> I feel like we need more tolerance. Of different people, different backgrounds, different opinions and beliefs, and of different rules (like social distancing).



See you understand.  Im also mixed which is why seeing all of this baffles me.  Love is love.  I dont care if your fart is a rainbow of colors, we're all human beings.  I dont know about you but for myself, the racial intolerance is harder for me to understand because growing up, no one looked like me so I was forced to look beyond the exterior.  I realize now it was a blessing and wished everyone else had the same vantage point.



sdkitty said:


> all good points
> My DH had an experience the other day.  He was out walking in his own neighborhood when he was approached by a man asking him what he was doing.  My DH is white and large.  The other man was also white.  The other man stated my DH was on his property.  He believes the private road that leads to our private road is his private property.  Idiot.  I told DH this is the kind of thing black men live with every day (or the worry of it).
> 
> What happened to that black man out jogging was horrid and totally inexcusable as was what happened to George Floyd.  George Floyd's killer is charged with third degree murder and manslaughter.  I don't know if those are the appropriate charges.  I doubt it was premediated so probably not first degree murder.
> 
> I don't have the answers but I don't think burning down buildings and looting businesses is helpful.  Peaceful protests, political activism, running for office, Voting.


I had a similar experience to your husband but it was because of how I was dressed.  We're all trying to be good citizens by making sure our pooches are walked before the curfew.  And I go out wearing a camou hoodie and black face mask and get a pointed look from an older gentleman while he was out with his two goldens.  The guy literally stopped and openly gawked at me.  I didnt realize why til later - it's because I look like a protestor.. walking the fluffliest adorable pup. Doh.  Note to self - wear something different next time.

No one agrees with the looting.  To be fair, the worst looting took place several weeks ago when corporations collected over 500 billion dollars in stimulus money whereas everyone else was left with a $1200 check and had to decide whether to pay for food or rent.

They are literally letting our nation burn vs arresting 3 individuals.  However on the flip side, some of the police are joining the protestors and lending their voice. That in itself gives me so much joy in these dark days.



TC1 said:


> I think the thread went off topic because the media shifted. It was Covid 24/7 non stop on every media outlet. They've dropped that to cover the protests. I hope that makes it clear to some people (IMO) how media driven a lot of the Covid news was.



What's happening now is because of COVID and the economic crisis.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> I cant even begin to tell you how much this is breaking my heart.  Just thinking about it makes my eyes water. Watching the nation implode made me realize what a few of my guy friends have been saying this entire time is true. They kept muttering how it's harder for them cuz of their race or skin color and I always thought it's in their head because my personal struggle was different from theirs. And in return, they called me naive. They were right.  I didn't want to believe that the same people who embraced me gave them a double standard because their skin was a different tone.
> 
> 
> I believe its dependent on where you live.  Overseas, they're much more receptive of other ethnicities. Whereas here, like I said in my prior post, my experiences in those two cities jarred me and I have family living there.
> 
> 
> 
> See you understand.  Im also mixed which is why seeing all of this baffles me.  Love is love.  I dont care if your fart is a rainbow of colors, we're all human beings.  I dont know about you but for myself, the racial intolerance is harder for me to understand because growing up, no one looked like me so I was forced to look beyond the exterior.
> 
> 
> I had a similar experience to your husband but it was because of how I was dressed.  We're all trying to be good citizens by making sure our pooches are walked before the curfew.  And I go out wearing a camou hoodie and black face mask and get a pointed look from an older gentleman while he was out with his two goldens.  The guy literally stopped and openly gawked at me.  I didnt realize why til later - it's because I look like a protestor.. walking the fluffliest adorable pup. Doh.  Note to self - wear something different next time.
> 
> No one agrees with the looting.  To be fair, the worst looting took place several weeks ago when corporations collected over 500 billion dollars in stimulus money whereas everyone else was left with a $1200 check and had to decide whether to pay for food or rent.
> 
> They are literally letting our nation burn vs arresting 3 individuals.  However on the flip side, some of the police are joining the protestors and lending their voice. That in itself gives me so much joy in these dark days.
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening now is because of COVID and the economic crisis.


What's happening now is because of racism and corrupt authority figures.
I don't think I've heard any protesters say they're out after curfew to protest Covid and the economy.


----------



## Chagall

lightwave said:


> I don't know for sure but I got an email from my eye doctor saying they are opening and will have strict protocols to keep one safe. No one in the waiting room, they will call you in your car when they are ready for you. As for being examined, the doctors will be wearing masks and observing any precautions they can take.


Thank you. The doctor will be wearing a shield and I  has everything to wear a mask and gloves. I am waiting to hear back as to the other precautions they take. I’m immune compromised so in the high risk catagory.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Ordered some items from The Body Shop since the physical store is still closed.   Plus,  I had a $10.00 Birthday Voucher I had to use during my birthday month of May.   When I received my package I noticed the Shampoo had leaked a little. I message Customer Service just to let them know and they offer either a replacement or refund for the Shampoo. They didn't even ask for any pictures for proof. Years ago, when my Soap Refills leaked in my L'Occitane order, they asked for pictures before sending replacements. With The Body Shop, I took the refund and kept the Shampoo. Good customer service!


Amazon has always refunded without proof too.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Thank you. The doctor will be wearing a shield and I  has everything to wear a mask and gloves. I am waiting to hear back as to the other precautions they take. I’m immune compromised so in the high risk catagory.


If it is a routine eye exam, I would wait, but if it can't wait, I think the risk is low compared to the benefit.


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> Amazon has always refunded without proof too.



Depends on who the seller is.  If "both sold by and fulfilled by amazon", it's not usually a fight.  If it's fulfilled by amazon but sold by someone else, you can get into some pretty annoying, drawn out wars.  Been there, done that, just a month ago.  Fortunately I have a very perfectionist, and very tenacious husband.  

Just a friendly public service announcement, that's all  . ---  If you have the option of *both* sold by and fulfilled by amazon, go that route.


----------



## LPR200

limom said:


> The looting took place in LaMesa?
> Here, the looters ransacked stores in Soho, Dolce and Chanel, notably.
> I doubt that the looters were genuine activists more like opportunists, imo.
> In any case, something had to give. The oppression of people of color is unreal and only accelerated recently.
> The police here on LI is openly racist and xenophobic and the DA even worst.
> There is already an investigation opened against the NYPD and its treatment of protesters.
> Anyways, I hope that your hairdresser was insured and will be able to reopen soon.



Wouldn't this be a great way to support a POC? Can we donate to her salon to help her open up sooner?


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> If it is a routine eye exam, I would wait, but if it can't wait, I think the risk is low compared to the benefit.





Chagall said:


> Thank you. The doctor will be wearing a shield and I  has everything to wear a mask and gloves. I am waiting to hear back as to the other precautions they take. I’m immune compromised so in the high risk catagory.



I'm trying to decide on my yearly mammogram in a little over a week.  It was already delayed once, and I don't think I'm high risk in general (at least not genetically). 

Last week I did my 6-month "family doctor" checkup via video.  The receptionist at the office seemed rather annoyed when I requested to switch it from in-person to video, I'm guessing because maybe they don't get as much money from it?  I honestly don't know, and don't really care either way.  We use an H.S.A., so we'll pay for however they bill it, but I still honestly don't care.  We'll pay whatever.  My BIG concern was that my doctor's office has an urgent care clinic attached, which to me, means a higher chance of sick people with corona coming in (whether they're supposed to call ahead or not).  That was the determining factor for me.

Now my mammo ... that actually takes place in a cancer center that sits on the property of a larger hospital.  They group the radiation machines in there when they can, so you get sent there even if it's just routine.  So my guess is that if they're going to be above and beyond careful at any particular site on hospital property, a building devoted to cancer patients is probably it.
Sorry, rambling.  What a mess when you have to do logic calculations on which appointments are safe and which aren't.  Come on, vaccine.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> If it is a routine eye exam, I would wait, but if it can't wait, I think the risk is low compared to the benefit.


It’s not really routine because I have Glaucoma. He wants to check the pressure in my eye. I am on eye drops so there is not much more he can do but I really should be checked. I am waiting for him to call me to explain the safety procedures. The receptionist said she doesn’t know about the rest of the building in so far as safety measures go. I just don’t want to leave it and have problems during the second wave if there is one. Also I think it might be safer now that we are just coming out of lock down than when people have been ‘free’ for awhile. I’m in a quandary about what to do.


----------



## sdkitty

momtok said:


> I'm trying to decide on my yearly mammogram in a little over a week.  It was already delayed once, and I don't think I'm high risk in general (at least not genetically).
> 
> Last week I did my 6-month "family doctor" checkup via video.  The receptionist at the office seemed rather annoyed when I requested to switch it from in-person to video, I'm guessing because maybe they don't get as much money from it?  I honestly don't know, and don't really care either way.  We use an H.S.A., so we'll pay for however they bill it, but I still honestly don't care.  We'll pay whatever.  My BIG concern was that my doctor's office has an urgent care clinic attached, which to me, means a higher chance of sick people with corona coming in (whether they're supposed to call ahead or not).  That was the determining factor for me.
> 
> Now my mammo ... that actually takes place in a cancer center that sits on the property of a larger hospital.  They group the radiation machines in there when they can, so you get sent there even if it's just routine.  So my guess is that if they're going to be above and beyond careful at any particular site on hospital property, a building devoted to cancer patients is probably it.
> Sorry, rambling.  What a mess when you have to do logic calculations on which appointments are safe and which aren't.  Come on, vaccine.


I had an appointment with my dermatologist as a skin check after having had cancer.  I did have one thing on my face I was concerned about so she saw me.  while there the nurse said she wanted me to come back in a month for a full body exam.  I thought this was strange in these times but agreed to it.  later they called me to cancel. said if I had any concerns I could take photos and have a phone appointment.  I can wait - thought it was odd that they wanted me to come back in the first place.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> It’s not really routine because I have Glaucoma. He wants to check the pressure in my eye. I am on eye drops so there is not much more he can do but I really should be checked. I am waiting for him to call me to explain the safety procedures. The receptionist said she doesn’t know about the rest of the building in so far as safety measures go. I just don’t want to leave it and have problems during the second wave if there is one. Also I think it might be safer now that we are just coming out of lock down than when people have been ‘free’ for awhile. I’m in a quandary about what to do.


I think medical offices are very careful.  If I were you and needed to be seen and they were willing to see me, I'd go.


----------



## momtok

sdkitty said:


> I had an appointment with my dermatologist as a skin check after having had cancer.  I did have one thing on my face I was concerned about so she saw me.  while there the nurse said she wanted me to come back in a month for a full body exam.  I thought this was strange in these times but agreed to it.  later they called me to cancel. said if I had any concerns I could take photos and have a phone appointment.  I can wait - thought it was odd that they wanted me to come back in the first place.



Yeah, most of our appts for various things over the last few months were cancelled too. 

 I was actually kind of offended that my family doctor's receptionist got pissy at me about switching the routine visit from in-person to video.  I even pointed out, "um, you have an urgent care clinic *ATTACHED* to your offices".  She's like, "well, people have to tell us what they're coming in for, and we take temps."  Yeah, that'll do me a lot of good when someone has corona, panics, and just heads straight to urgent care anyway.  And the urgent care offices are attached to my family doctor's offices by a hallway that literally spans both sets of offices.  I know, because I was sent through that hallway only a couple months ago when bronchitis got me a chest xray.  I'm really guessing it's because they thought they wouldn't get as much money out of me doing a video visit, but I'm more than willing to pay even if they bill as if in-person.   I am completely willing to pay as if it was in-person, so in all honesty I could argue I simply made their job easier.  I just didn't want to be near urgent care.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I think medical offices are very careful.  If I were you and needed to be seen and they were willing to see me, I'd go.


I think I will go but it is ridiculous to be so terrified to go to the doctor.  The virus is spread easily through the eyes also, and I am at high risk. Should I quarantine myself after. Really overthinking this lol.


----------



## momtok

Chagall said:


> *I just don’t want to leave it and have problems during the second wave if there is one.* Also I think it might be safer now that we are just coming out of lock down than when people have been ‘free’ for awhile. I’m in a quandary about what to do.



Yep.  Agree completely.  That question of "do I need to do it now, BETWEEN the waves?" is yet another parameter to worry about.  Oy. Like I said, come on, vaccine.


----------



## Chagall

momtok said:


> Yep.  Agree completely.  That question of "do I need to do it now, BETWEEN the waves?" is yet another parameter to worry about.  Oy. Like I said, come on, vaccine.


Oh the sooner we get a vaccine the better. This virus is impacting more and more areas of our lives and we are being forced to make some scary decisions. I think now is perhaps the safest time to go to appointments when most medical offices and patients have been in isolation and maybe there is less of the virus around than perhaps later. It’s hard not to be nervous about it though.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> What's happening now is because of racism and corrupt authority figures.
> I don't think I've heard any protesters say they're out after curfew to protest Covid and the economy.


What's happening now is a culmination of everything.  The black community was one of the hardest hit by covd 19.  

Regarding the economy, they plus POC were never given the same rights as everyone else. This makes it harder to get anywhere in life - whether its obtaining a roof over your head, a safe place to lie at night, proper education for your kids, healthy food to eat or that promotion after slaving away in corporate america for decades.

The pubic school system in my community is still trying to raise money so that the children living in the minority communities can have wifi for online learning.   This was priority #2.  Priority #1 was making sure they can recieve their daily meals because for some, this is their only meal for the day.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Now regarding the coronavirus, scientists are freaking out that the protests will incur a bigger spike than before - due to lack of social distancing, PPE and all the yelling plus physical contact.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I think I will go but it is ridiculous to be so terrified to go to the doctor.  The virus is spread easily through the eyes also, and I am at high risk. Should I quarantine myself after. Really overthinking this lol.


Just be careful. DH has gone to a doctor's appointment, which was a long one in which he had a scan by a technician, and a lab to get blood drawn. He wore a mask and gloves. He didn't quarantine after coming home, and nothing happened.


----------



## LemonDrop

@Chagall It is a very personal decision.  Some things to consider.  Will your condition possibly worsen if you cannot be seen until next year? How bad is Covid in your area?  Are you in an area where new cases are on the rise or where it has been very very bad? Or are you somewhere where cases are dropping or very few cases at all?  How serious and comforting is your discussion with the office staff?  Do they they have protocols in place and reply to your concerns with understanding? The only thing I might add is if they are just now reopening I wouldn't make my appt for the first day or two.  It can take these places a bit to get their routines down and figure out what works and what doesn't. Also I might try making my appointment the first of the day so things aren't backed up.


----------



## MrsGAM

shesnochill said:


> My SO and I had not skateboarded & rollerbladed since the lock down (we’re in LA) took place; so going on 2 months? This past weekend we figured we’d try going to one of the beaches; since we miss rolling our wheels — just to try it out, masks on, keeping our social distance.. there were so many people... it was overwhelming. (I forgot it was Memorial Day weekend!) On our way back to the car we both stayed away from the beach and inside rolled back to the car on residential streets.
> 
> Mind you, we were in Orange County. I saw groups of people at bars and restaurants already. Retail stores were closed still— but seriously? Bars?
> 
> There were also signs up with the rules, but people didn’t seem to care.


I'm so annoyed with people not following the rules. We went to a local park during Memorial Day weekend to meet my BIL and MIL (while keeping our social distance), and people were ignoring the signs that said the playground and tennis courts were closed! So many kids were playing, and no social distancing was happening. I had to explain to my toddlers that those kids/parents were breaking the rules and that no, we weren't going to go on the playground.


----------



## Chagall

LemonDrop said:


> @Chagall It is a very personal decision.  Some things to consider.  Will your condition possibly worsen if you cannot be seen until next year? How bad is Covid in your area?  Are you in an area where new cases are on the rise or where it has been very very bad? Or are you somewhere where cases are dropping or very few cases at all?  How serious and comforting is your discussion with the office staff?  Do they they have protocols in place and reply to your concerns with understanding? The only thing I might add is if they are just now reopening I wouldn't make my appt for the first day or two.  It can take these places a bit to get their routines down and figure out what works and what doesn't. Also I might try making my appointment the first of the day so things aren't backed up.


Thank you for some very good pointers and things to think about. The city I would see him in is a bit of a hot spot. The receptionist was vague about precautions in the rest of the building so not reassuring. I still haven’t heard back from him so am out for a drive to clear my head before I talk to him. I am leaning towards putting it off a bit. It is very anxiety provoking which in itself isn’t good. My gut tells me to leave it for a bit.


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> Thank you for some very good pointers and things to think about. The city I would see him in is a bit of a hot spot. The receptionist was vague about precautions in the rest of the building so not reassuring. I still haven’t heard back from him so am out for a drive to clear my head before I talk to him. I am leaning towards putting it off a bit. It is very anxiety provoking which in itself isn’t good. My gut tells me to leave it for a bit.


I can't blame some doctors for trying to resume their practices, but if the appointment is not urgent, I would postpone it to a later date.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chagall said:


> Does anyone know how safe it is to visit an eye doctor now. Their office is opening up but the eyes are very vulnerable. They want to see me this week but I’m very nervous.


I have to go in today for new frames. I know they are taking lots of precautions so I think it will be fine to go..


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

To the POC reading this thread...

I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine your anger and pain. Your lives matter to me and I will always have your back.


----------



## BigPurseSue

sdkitty said:


> I had an appointment with my dermatologist as a skin check after having had cancer.  I did have one thing on my face I was concerned about so she saw me.  while there the nurse said she wanted me to come back in a month for a full body exam.  I thought this was strange in these times but agreed to it.  later they called me to cancel. said if I had any concerns I could take photos and have a phone appointment.  I can wait - thought it was odd that they wanted me to come back in the first place.



I have a friend who's had melanomas removed from her skin. Every so often the doctor will ask her to come back to have a full body exam. Since she goes to a teaching hospital they'll usually have a group of students examining her with magnifying glasses. Melanoma has been dubbed "the great pretender" because many times cancerous areas look like something else entirely so it's good to have many eyes.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> I have a friend who's had melanomas removed from her skin. Every so often the doctor will ask her to come back to have a full body exam. Since she goes to a teaching hospital they'll usually have a group of students examining her with magnifying glasses. Melanoma has been dubbed "the great pretender" because many times cancerous areas look like something else entirely so it's good to have many eyes.


yes, you never know what little spot is the bad one.  the melanoma I had looked like a freckle.  the last visit I had a little rough spot she biopsied and it was nothing (happily)


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I have a friend who's had melanomas removed from her skin. Every so often the doctor will ask her to come back to have a full body exam. Since she goes to a teaching hospital they'll usually have a group of students examining her with magnifying glasses. Melanoma has been dubbed "the great pretender" because many times cancerous areas look like something else entirely so it's good to have many eyes.


My mom had melanoma, and eventually got cancer other places as well. I've been checked and they haven't found anything on my skin.


----------



## hermes_lemming

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> To the POC reading this thread...
> 
> I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine your anger and pain. Your lives matter to me and I will always have your back.


Thank you for acknowledging the problem and recognizing the inequality.  Watching the news makes my heart bleed and seeing this post on a blog about mainly overpriced purses just cuts me to the core. The world is effed up and I'm so heartbroken that we got to this point and the events which preceded a week of nonstop riots and looting.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Back to topic please there must be other threads on racism and riots please post there


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m a bit worried in the moment. I think I’m still making Good conscious decisions but think I’m beginning to make unconscious bad ones. Like tonight I decided not to get take out because I just didn’t want to deal with all the sanitizing of containers. However I just realized I 100% forgot to wash my hands after getting the mail today. That’s been a habit since March. I live in the USA. We are getting a bit distracted here.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I postponed all appointments that are not absolutely necessary, especially to my doctor as I figure those pose the biggest risk for me to get the virus. I will see if I will go to my specialist in August for my prescription compression stockings, or if we can use the February measurements, since there won't be any real change anyway.

Otherwise, and I almost hate to say this, the impact is quite positive. I'm/ We're getting so much of the "little stuff" done, that's otherwise not making the cut, it's incredible. Plus I have so much extra time, I managed to simply sit in the garden with my camera to take some pictures of birds playing in our decorative water well/fountain.







Keeping time has never been more obsolete than in the last couple of weeks and months.

The weather is fantastic, we spent whole days in the garden from breakfast to BBQ in the evening. Listen to music/podcasts, read books & magazines that piled up before ...

Chatting with the neighbors at a safe distance and over the fence, we otherwise rarely see. 

We're really lucky to live in a really small city, we've been never over round about 30 people tested positive for Covid-19, and with a population of a bit over 40k, whats the chance to catch it when leaving the house once a week for necessary grocery shopping. Right now we're down to 6, the neighboring city down to 1. 

Sure, we're looking forward to some more extensive grocery shopping, and shopping, dining out i.e. in general again - also and especially in neighboring cities at some point. But thats only a fairly small inconvenience compared to whats going on all over the world.

I consider us to be very, very lucky right now overall.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I’m a bit worried in the moment. I think I’m still making Good conscious decisions but think I’m beginning to make unconscious bad ones. Like tonight I decided not to get take out because I just didn’t want to deal with all the sanitizing of containers. However I just realized I 100% forgot to wash my hands after getting the mail today. That’s been a habit since March. I live in the USA. We are getting a bit distracted here.


Regular hand washing is something you need to unfortunately keep up throughout the foreseeable future


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> Back to topic please there must be other threads on racism and riots please post there


best to leave the scolding to mods


----------



## mrsinsyder

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> To the POC reading this thread...
> 
> I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine your anger and pain. Your lives matter to me and I will always have your back.


----------



## holiday123

sdkitty said:


> best to leave the scolding to mods


She simply requested to stay on topic and take other topics where they belong. I don't see an issue.


----------



## BigPurseSue

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I postponed all appointments that are not absolutely necessary, especially to my doctor as I figure those pose the biggest risk for me to get the virus. I will see if I will go to my specialist in August for my prescription compression stockings, or if we can use the February measurements, since there won't be any real change anyway.
> 
> Otherwise, and I almost hate to say this, the impact is quite positive. I'm/ We're getting so much of the "little stuff" done, that's otherwise not making the cut, it's incredible. Plus I have so much extra time, I managed to simply sit in the garden with my camera to take some pictures of birds playing in our decorative water well/fountain.
> 
> View attachment 4745923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745924
> 
> 
> Keeping time has never been more obsolete than in the last couple of weeks and months.
> 
> The weather is fantastic, we spent whole days in the garden from breakfast to BBQ in the evening. Listen to music/podcasts, read books & magazines that piled up before ...
> 
> Chatting with the neighbors at a safe distance and over the fence, we otherwise rarely see.
> 
> We're really lucky to live in a really small city, we've been never over round about 30 people tested positive for Covid-19, and with a population of a bit over 40k, whats the chance to catch it when leaving the house once a week for necessary grocery shopping. Right now we're down to 6, the neighboring city down to 1.
> 
> Sure, we're looking forward to some more extensive grocery shopping, and shopping, dining out i.e. in general again - also and especially in neighboring cities at some point. But thats only a fairly small inconvenience compared to whats going on all over the world.
> 
> I consider us to be very, very lucky right now overall.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thank you for the lovely post and pictures Oliver! Would love to join you and yours in your garden for a social-distancing tea!

Do you know what sorts of birds those are? Bird baths provide more than just a frolic for birds. It's essential that birds keep their wings clean so that their flying is free and precise, especially when flying from predators like hawks. When I learned that I started being more bird bath-intensive in my garden.  I love the one in your garden!

I've also been enjoying my garden more than usual and that has been one good thing about this pandemic. Fewer social distractions, more garden-time. Although every time I go out there I find something to do, so I haven't been spending as much time as I should just relaxing and taking in the loveliness of nature. Isn't it like a human to always be finding something to "fix up" in nature?

Again, thank you for the lovely post! The best to you and yours from across the big pond!


----------



## sdkitty

holiday123 said:


> She simply requested to stay on topic and take other topics where they belong. I don't see an issue.


if we are breaking a rule and someone doesn't like it, they can report it.  I personally don't think this was necessarily OT.  But if you do or someone else does they can report it to the mods.


----------



## holiday123

sdkitty said:


> if we are breaking a rule and someone doesn't like it, they can report it.  I personally don't think this was necessarily OT.  But if you do or someone else does they can report it to the mods.


Or we can simply ask to move on, don't always need to "report" everything. Oh and my apologies, I must have read the title wrong, I thought it was titled  "how has coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle."


----------



## canto bight

holiday123 said:


> Or we can simply ask to move on, don't always need to "report" everything. Oh and my apologies, I must have read the title wrong, I thought it was titled  "how has coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle."



Your discomfort is showing.


----------



## sdkitty

holiday123 said:


> Or we can simply ask to move on, don't always need to "report" everything. Oh and my apologies, I must have read the title wrong, I thought it was titled  "how has coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle."


the mods have said we should not be policing each other so....either ignore or report if you don't think something is right


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

Got my reminder for the mammo next week, so it looks like a go.  (Our county in PA is still in "red" designation, though I think we go to "yellow" halfway between now and my appointment.  Just using PA's system.)  I'm going to call later this week and find out what the system will be.  I admit I'm not looking forward to it, not because I'm scared of the virus.  Like I said, even routine mammos are done in the middle of a building devoted to cancer treatments, so precautions will be high.  No, what makes me nervous is that I not do anything wrong.  I'm expecting a lot of "stand here, now stand there, now go over there."  I'll compare notes with the rest of you once I know how they're doing it.


----------



## sdkitty

momtok said:


> Got my reminder for the mammo next week, so it looks like a go.  (Our county in PA is still in "red" designation, though I think we go to "yellow" halfway between now and my appointment.  Just using PA's system.)  I'm going to call later this week and find out what the system will be.  I admit I'm not looking forward to it, not because I'm scared of the virus.  Like I said, even routine mammos are done in the middle of a building devoted to cancer treatments, so precautions will be high.  No, what makes me nervous is that I not do anything wrong.  I'm expecting a lot of "stand here, now stand there, now go over there."  I'll compare notes with the rest of you once I know how they're doing it.


I've been to two doctors offices since this started.  No issues.  I wore a mask in the waiting area.  the second doctor's staff had it set up so there would only be one person at a time in the waiting area.  we can only worry so much.  GL with your mammo.  I always say it's not pleasant but not as bad as the dentist.


----------



## momtok

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I postponed all appointments that are not absolutely necessary, especially to my doctor as I figure those pose the biggest risk for me to get the virus. I will see if I will go to my specialist in August for my prescription compression stockings, or if we can use the February measurements, since there won't be any real change anyway.
> 
> Otherwise, and I almost hate to say this, the impact is quite positive. I'm/ We're getting so much of the "little stuff" done, that's otherwise not making the cut, it's incredible. Plus I have so much extra time, I managed to simply sit in the garden with my camera to take some pictures of birds playing in our decorative water well/fountain.
> 
> View attachment 4745923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745924
> 
> 
> Keeping time has never been more obsolete than in the last couple of weeks and months.
> 
> The weather is fantastic, we spent whole days in the garden from breakfast to BBQ in the evening. Listen to music/podcasts, read books & magazines that piled up before ...
> 
> Chatting with the neighbors at a safe distance and over the fence, we otherwise rarely see.
> 
> We're really lucky to live in a really small city, we've been never over round about 30 people tested positive for Covid-19, and with a population of a bit over 40k, whats the chance to catch it when leaving the house once a week for necessary grocery shopping. Right now we're down to 6, the neighboring city down to 1.
> 
> Sure, we're looking forward to some more extensive grocery shopping, and shopping, dining out i.e. in general again - also and especially in neighboring cities at some point. But thats only a fairly small inconvenience compared to whats going on all over the world.
> 
> I consider us to be very, very lucky right now overall.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I like this, very much.    Thank you, kind Sir.   Our backyard is very animal friendly too, especially birds.  And yeah, I spent a while watching both our inside pet birds, and outside birds today, as we had a minor tragedy last night.  A red tailed hawk must have been chasing something around dusk, and crashed through the screening of our screened in back porch last night.  Concussion for the bird,  frantic call to local wildlife rehab center, frantic call to our avian vet (who is also the vet for that same wildlife center), and next thing I knew I was toweling (bird language) a panicked hawk at 9pm at night.  It was surreal, and I actually said to hubby, "Now?  *NOW*??? We've lived here over 20 years and NOW, this happens????"  Well we tried, and were up at dawn in preparation for the drive to either the rehab or our vet, but unfortunately the hawk passed.  Hubby and daughter buried it under a baby mulberry tree sapling this afternoon.


----------



## momtok

sdkitty said:


> I've been to two doctors offices since this started.  No issues.  I wore a mask in the waiting area.  the second doctor's staff had it set up so there would only be one person at a time in the waiting area.  we can only worry so much.  GL with your mammo.  I always say it's not pleasant but not as bad as the dentist.



For some reason, I'm half expecting to be met at the door and escorted (which makes me nervous, just the idea of it, because like I said, I don't want to do anything wrong).  I was told that my family doctor (who I'd said was also attached to an urgent care) was meeting people outside, temp checking, then escorting you through the building.  Yikes.  The cancer building with the mammograms is part of the same hospital group, so I'm guessing it will be at least the same.  I have a dentist appointment in July ... and that's in an even worse hit county ... next county over from us.  They're either 2nd or third in the state for cases.  We shall see.  No, I don't like mammo on a good year either, but can't really do that via video.


----------



## sdkitty

momtok said:


> For some reason, I'm half expecting to be met at the door and escorted (which makes me nervous, just the idea of it, because like I said, I don't want to do anything wrong).  I was told that my family doctor (who I'd said was also attached to an urgent care) was meeting people outside, temp checking, then escorting you through the building.  Yikes.  The cancer building with the mammograms is part of the same hospital group, so I'm guessing it will be at least the same.  I have a dentist appointment in July ... and that's in an even worse hit county ... next county over from us.  They're either 2nd or third in the state for cases.  We shall see.  No, I don't like mammo on a good year either, but can't really do that via video.


GL
my dentist is only seeing people who have pain or something urgent


----------



## zinacef

sdkitty said:


> GL
> my dentist is only seeing people who have pain or something urgent


Had my usual q 3 mos clean, my hygienist was wearing a face shield  and N95 mask. They had to do the usual temp check and sign release forms prior t going into  the office itself. We had to do a pre-rinse of  H2O2 and peridex for exact 1 minute. Pre-COViD, they only wore regular mask.


----------



## BigPurseSue

momtok said:


> I like this, very much.    Thank you, kind Sir.   Our backyard is very animal friendly too, especially birds.  And yeah, I spent a while watching both our inside pet birds, and outside birds today, as we had a minor tragedy last night.  A red tailed hawk must have been chasing something around dusk, and crashed through the screening of our screened in back porch last night.  Concussion for the bird,  frantic call to local wildlife rehab center, frantic call to our avian vet (who is also the vet for that same wildlife center), and next thing I knew I was toweling (bird language) a panicked hawk at 9pm at night.  It was surreal, and I actually said to hubby, "Now?  *NOW*??? We've lived here over 20 years and NOW, this happens????"  Well we tried, and were up at dawn in preparation for the drive to either the rehab or our vet, but unfortunately the hawk passed.  Hubby and daughter buried it under a baby mulberry tree sapling this afternoon.



I'm so sorry about the red-tailed hawk. It sounds like you and your family went above and beyond for the poor fellow. There have been a lot more raptors in our neighborhood since the shut-down started because of the lowered traffic. Neighbors have been posting pictures on Nextdoor.com. In fact we now have eagles. Lots. Never had them before. They're frequently spotted over the golf coarse, nesting there as well. Wonder if they'll leave now that the coarse is open again.


----------



## holiday123

canto bight said:


> Your discomfort is showing.


No just my desire to stay on topic.


----------



## holiday123

sdkitty said:


> the mods have said we should not be policing each other so....either ignore or report if you don't think something is right


Then why were you as a non-mod scolding another member to leave the scolding for the mods? Is there something I'm missing?  Any who, I'll refrain from further comment as this thread is already off track.... Unless we want to talk about how the protestors aren't social distancing? That is more on topic.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

elvisfan4life said:


> Back to topic please there must be other threads on racism and riots please post there



Actually it seems there aren’t...and no acknowledgement or statement from the administrators either. So message received, racism is off topic on this thread and apparently this site.


----------



## jblended

holiday123 said:


> Then why were you as a non-mod scolding another member to leave the scolding for the mods? Is there something I'm missing?  Any who, I'll refrain from further comment as this thread is already off track.... *Unless we want to talk about how the protestors aren't social distancing? That is more on topic.*


Sorry (with all due respect) but we've been saying that all along. Please see the many references below:



jblended said:


> Now the riots, the looters, _the voices of peaceful protesters lost in the utter chaos_, *and the potential for covid to spread faster and further as people march*...





Jktgal said:


> Covid news in USA may be off US media for now, but not in the rest of the world. In Africa, Ebola is back on the news. *If the protests result in superspreading, no doubt covid will be back on the news in USA.*
> 
> View attachment 4745383





Love Of My Life said:


> Dr. Fauci has commented that his meeting with the president have been dramatically reduced.
> We don't know where & who we are going to get updates about Covid now
> *With the protests over the last few days, many states expect a spike in cases.. How sad*





hermes_lemming said:


> *Now regarding the coronavirus, scientists are freaking out that the protests will incur a bigger spike than before - due to lack of social distancing, PPE and all the yelling plus physical contact.*


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

momtok said:


> I like this, very much.    Thank you, kind Sir.   Our backyard is very animal friendly too, especially birds.  And yeah, I spent a while watching both our inside pet birds, and outside birds today, as we had a minor tragedy last night.  A red tailed hawk must have been chasing something around dusk, and crashed through the screening of our screened in back porch last night.  Concussion for the bird,  frantic call to local wildlife rehab center, frantic call to our avian vet (who is also the vet for that same wildlife center), and next thing I knew I was toweling (bird language) a panicked hawk at 9pm at night.  It was surreal, and I actually said to hubby, "Now?  *NOW*??? We've lived here over 20 years and NOW, this happens????"  Well we tried, and were up at dawn in preparation for the drive to either the rehab or our vet, but unfortunately the hawk passed.  Hubby and daughter buried it under a baby mulberry tree sapling this afternoon.



I'm so sorry to hear about the red tailed hawk! But birds are complicated and you did everything you can, so nice of your husband and daughter to burry it! Thank you for trying to save it!

Long ago I heard strange noises from the patio, went to look and found a dove hiding under a chair. Normally it would have taken off by the sound of the door to the patio opening. ... I grabbed the Surefire light from my pocket and looked through the garden, and as I kinda expected found a cat. Grabbed a broom and, really, very gently, escorted the cat off the property. That cat was very reluctant to leave, but did. I thought I had saved that dove. Next morning I went into the garden and found the dove lying dead in one of the flower beds. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## holiday123

jblended said:


> Sorry (with all due respect) but we've been saying that all along. Please see the many references below:


Yep and I was inviting everyone to continue to talk about that vs topics unrelated to the thread.


----------



## holiday123

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Actually it seems there aren’t...and no acknowledgement or statement from the administrators either. So message received, racism is off topic on this thread and apparently this site.


Just make a new thread. People it isn't that difficult. I believe all you have to do is click the new thread button under the relevant main forum.


----------



## momtok

Just dropping off something I found in updates:

Fauci has just said that there should be a couple hundred million doses of vaccine ready by early 2021.  The reason this catches my attention, is because volume (as produced by the industry) was what worried me the most.  Suggested numbers like that make me feel a lot better


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

Oy, and look at Brazil's numbers for rolling average of daily death.  
Daily updated graph link is below ... it's not hard to find Brazil's, just look for the one that's just below the US.
(For further reference, US population is 328 million, Brazil is 209 million.  Ugh.  And not just for Brazil, but ugh for how many infections will also leave any of these countries to go right back to the others.)

https://ig.ft.com/coronavirus-chart...ative=0&logScale=1&perMillion=0&values=deaths


----------



## canto bight

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Actually it seems there aren’t...and no acknowledgement or statement from the administrators either. So message received, racism is off topic on this thread and apparently this site.



Noticed and noted here as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

momtok said:


> Just dropping off something I found in updates:
> 
> Fauci has just said that there should be a couple hundred million doses of vaccine ready by early 2021.  The reason this catches my attention, is because volume (as produced by the industry) was what worried me the most.  Suggested numbers like that make me feel a lot better



7 in 10 would get the vaccine
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...1f8f68-a429-11ea-bb20-ebf0921f3bbd_story.html


----------



## momtok

LavenderIce said:


> 7 in 10 would get the vaccine
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...1f8f68-a429-11ea-bb20-ebf0921f3bbd_story.html



Well, I know some in my family who would (our household, and my mother), and someone who wouldn't (my 90 year old mother in law).  Honestly, at this point, I'm thinking anything that gets us toward a substantial herd immunity as quickly as possible.  A bit Machiavellian when you really think through the implications, but, shrug, I would just call it pragmatism in a dog-eat-dog world.


----------



## bellarusa

I want to know about Ivanka's big white purse she carried to St. John's.  Can you do a write up on it please?


----------



## LavenderIce

momtok said:


> Well, I know some in my family who would (our household, and my mother), and someone who wouldn't (my 90 year old mother in law).  Honestly, at this point, I'm thinking anything that gets us toward a substantial herd immunity as quickly as possible.  A bit Machiavellian when you really think through the implications, but, shrug, I would just call it pragmatism in a dog-eat-dog world.



I agree with your whole post.  
btw, God bless your 90-year-old MIL.  She can do whatever she wants as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bellarusa

momtok said:


> Well, I know some in my family who would (our household, and my mother), and someone who wouldn't (my 90 year old mother in law).  Honestly, at this point, I'm thinking anything that gets us toward a substantial herd immunity as quickly as possible.  A bit Machiavellian when you really think through the implications, but, shrug, I would just call it pragmatism in a dog-eat-dog world.



Here is a writeup on achieving herd immunity and where we are currently: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/28/upshot/coronavirus-herd-immunity.html


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

holiday123 said:


> Just make a new thread. People it isn't that difficult. I believe all you have to do is click the new thread button under the relevant main forum.



That's just it. There is no other place. It doesn't seem to be a priority here. 

Also I am asking you respectfully and sincerely to think about the fact that you did not object to countless posts about birthdays and birds. But racism is off topic. 

As a white person myself I can only imagine how it must feel to POC to read the responses on this thread. That their deep pain and injustice is either completely ignored or objected to as in intrusion. 

It costs nothing to offer compassion and is the very least we can do.


----------



## momtok

bellarusa said:


> Here is a writeup on achieving herd immunity and where we are currently: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/28/upshot/coronavirus-herd-immunity.html



Good article.  To quote:  "many epidemiologists believe it will be reached when between 60 percent and 80 percent of the population has been infected and develops resistance. A lower level of immunity in the population can slow the spread of a disease somewhat, but the herd immunity number represents the point where infections are substantially less likely to turn into large outbreaks."

And 70% getting the vaccine, from lavenderandice's post above, would put us right into that threshold.  And as for his timing of "early next year," the first thing I think of is that hopefully this would save the last half of the next school year. (At least, how the US times their school years.)


----------



## southernbelle43

I had an annual physical this week.  The front door had at least six signs related to C19, safety measures, etc.  The nurse met me at the door with the thermometer and the questionnaire.  Everyone in the office and every patient had on masks. Chairs were at least six feet apart. The doctors and employees wore scrubs.  

Fast forward to: I had the oil changed in my car yesterday.  There were no signs relating to Covid 19 anywhere at the dealership. Chairs were where they always had been. No masks on any employees that I saw during the hour that I was there. A couple of people in the waiting room had on masks, mainly older ones. Young ones, no masks.  There was one bottle of hand sanitizer on the counter where you paid your bill. BUT there was no coffee as usual, no popcorn popped in the waiting room.  LOL, I think they have C19 confused with hepatitis A.  

Moral of the story: it is up to each one of us to determine how much we want our lives disrupted, how big the risk is if you get infected and then protect ourselves accordingly.

Interesting news this morning from Sweden saying the "architect of the no-lockdown plan admits it was a mistake and they should have been more aggressive."  Their death rate is bad.


----------



## sdkitty

momtok said:


> I like this, very much.    Thank you, kind Sir.   Our backyard is very animal friendly too, especially birds.  And yeah, I spent a while watching both our inside pet birds, and outside birds today, as we had a minor tragedy last night.  A red tailed hawk must have been chasing something around dusk, and crashed through the screening of our screened in back porch last night.  Concussion for the bird,  frantic call to local wildlife rehab center, frantic call to our avian vet (who is also the vet for that same wildlife center), and next thing I knew I was toweling (bird language) a panicked hawk at 9pm at night.  It was surreal, and I actually said to hubby, "Now?  *NOW*??? We've lived here over 20 years and NOW, this happens????"  Well we tried, and were up at dawn in preparation for the drive to either the rehab or our vet, but unfortunately the hawk passed.  Hubby and daughter buried it under a baby mulberry tree sapling this afternoon.


well if the bird had to crash it picked a good place to crash into.  too bad you weren't able to save it.  but you tried.  most people probably wouldn't have done what you did.


----------



## holiday123

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> That's just it. There is no other place. It doesn't seem to be a priority here.
> 
> Also I am asking you respectfully and sincerely to think about the fact that you did not object to countless posts about birthdays and birds. But racism is off topic.
> 
> As a white person myself I can only imagine how it must feel to POC to read the responses on this thread. That their deep pain and injustice is either completely ignored or objected to as in intrusion.
> 
> It costs nothing to offer compassion and is the very least we can do.


This is a coronavirus thread. Here is how to create a thread so all of us POC and non-POC can feel included in the conversation re: protesting, rioting, racism:


----------



## hermes_lemming

holiday123 said:


> This is a coronavirus thread. Here is how to create a thread so all of us POC and non-POC can feel included in the conversation re: protesting, rioting, racism:


But the riots and protesting are going to subsequently spread the coronavirus and cause spikes. Now that we've let everyone say their peace, I don't understand why you still feel the need to rebuke one of the most eloquent responses on this thread. Please ignore and move on. Peace.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

holiday123 said:


> This is a coronavirus thread. Here is how to create a thread so all of us POC and non-POC can feel included in the conversation re: protesting, rioting, racism:



This will be my last post on this topic but just fyi so you understand the rules of the forum as I explained there is no way to create a thread at the moment...



Megs said:


> Vlad and I have been discussing if there is an area we could open up to allow conversation, because as our rules are set any commentary that is seen as political, typically gets deleted. On top of that, there simply isn't an area to discuss current events, which is really tricky as we absolutely believe in sharing your voice and inciting change, especially at a time like this.



And with that I'm out. 

I wish all of you who are suffering in any way comfort and healing and peace.


----------



## TC1

holiday123 said:


> This is a coronavirus thread. Here is how to create a thread so all of us POC and non-POC can feel included in the conversation re: protesting, rioting, racism:


You've been here long enough to know that's not allowed...for the same reason the UTTM thread was dissolved, because it gets political. 
I didn't see you scolding people who were talking about birds in their yard that it's off topic of Coronavirus.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> You've been here long enough to know that's not allowed...for the same reason the UTTM thread was dissolved, because it gets political.
> I didn't see you scolding people who were talking about birds in their yard that it's off topic of Coronavirus.


nor did I hear anyone complain about the question on what white purse Ivanka was carrying in front of St John's


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> nor did I hear anyone complain about the question on what white purse Ivanka was carrying in front of St John's


----------



## canto bight

sdkitty said:


> nor did I hear anyone complain about the question on what white purse Ivanka was carrying in front of St John's



Oh you mean that vulgar display that Max Mara has the misfortune of being attached to?


----------



## holiday123

TC1 said:


> You've been here long enough to know that's not allowed...for the same reason the UTTM thread was dissolved, because it gets political.
> I didn't see you scolding people who were talking about birds in their yard that it's off topic of Coronavirus.


I haven't scolded anyone about anything until recently, including the posts about birds et al. Last night another member requested we move on. Instead of moving on, a different member felt the need to scold her for scolding others. I rarely have commented on this thread because anyone with a contrary opinion is bullied by the group, but I will stick up for others. Peace.


----------



## Chagall

In some ways the race riots and COVID 19 have played off each other. If people weren’t so incredibly stressed by all the problems in their lives they would have demonstrated in a calmer more orderly manner. I think it was the straw that broke the camels back. To be under so much pressure due to all the problems they were facing and then to have this atrocity occur made people collectively snap. The fact that nations around the world demonstrated in support of what POC in the states are going through shows how necessary the demonstrations were. But I think the virus and the riots are interrelated. I personally don’t think the race comments were off topic at all.


----------



## Chagall

I obviously meant by demonstrations being necessary, calm peaceful ones.


----------



## jblended

I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
It's only been 12-16ish hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
> It's only been 12-16ish hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
> And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.


sorry to hear that....hope you're better soon and that you will develop antibodies


----------



## canto bight

jblended said:


> I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
> It's only been 12 hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
> And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.



That's crazy.  I would've never imagined that this would sideline someone for so long.  I am sure that you are hoping for the day that this is all a distant and foggy memory.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
> It's only been 12-16ish hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
> And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.


sorry to hear that....hope you're better soon and that you will develop antibodies


----------



## lightwave

jblended said:


> I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
> It's only been 12-16ish hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
> And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.


I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope you feel better soon. Did you have a reprieve where it seemed like it went away? I think that information could be very helpful to people. It makes me wonder if people are getting new cases or if it's the same one only coming and going.


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
> It's only been 12-16ish hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
> And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.


I am sorry you are still experiencing symptoms. This is one incredibly nasty virus, much worse than the regular flu. What you are experiencing should illustrate to everyone how we need to continue to be vigilant. Get well soon.


----------



## jblended

Thank you all. 

@lightwave  Funny you should ask, I logged back in to post about that very issue. I've never fully recovered, it's just lingering with me. I get bad then I get better, then I get bad again. I'm immuno-compromised so that may be affecting my recovery.

Initially I had a handful of days where I felt like I wouldn't make it, I was baaaad. Then I felt better for a couple of days. Then I got a flare up of symptoms again, with some additional symptoms. 
Then I think I was feeling better for almost a week...now out of the blue, I started the fever and stuffiness again overnight. And in the past few hours, the cough has returned. I was so much better a couple of days ago, I can't believe I'm moving backwards again. Gah.

I wish I could be more precise about how many bad days and how many good days I have had, but everything is a blur. The overwhelming feeling is fatigue.

I did post earlier when I got bad and when I started feeling better but I'm too tired to search for that right now. I'll try to search and re-post later as it might be more precise and helpful.

Also, just as I'm getting better and worse in waves, my symptoms don't come on all at once. I get a couple of symptoms and then,  a couple of days after that I get an additional symptom. That has been a consistent pattern so far. 
Hope that helps a little...? I'm not entirely sure how much sense I'm making. My brain is mush.

Edit: I tried to clarify a little. Not sure how well I'm explaining myself.


----------



## chicklety

Today is the day, finally...it's hit 90 degrees so I am making it happen...first walk outside since March....I might squeal when I get out there.... Thanks again for the pep-talk-boost!


----------



## chicklety

southernbelle43 said:


> Please go outside. There is NO danger whatsoever from walking in the open air away from other people. Every doctor, scientist, resource will confirm this.  It is healthy both physically and mentally!




Today is the day, finally...it's hit 90 degrees so I am making it happen...first walk outside since March....I might squeal when I get out there.... Thanks again for the pep-talk-boost!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

Okay, I figured out a rough timeline of my experience with Covid. Some bits may be missing because I'm just going off of memory and some posts I made in this thread to share the experience.

The initial infection was the worst bit, and in the past couple of weeks, I've been getting better for a couple of days and then deteriorating for a couple of days. It's cycling like that. I didn't even notice the pattern until now.
I feel like I've been ill for a year and can't believe it's only been a month. I've lost 8kgs so far, 5 of them in the first week of fevers.

So...I got my first symptoms around the 2nd of May (migraines), then the 4th of May (nerve pain), 7th May (lost my voice), then the 10th (started fever).
Everything the following week was a blur. I got very ill. Convulsions, lost my sense of taste and smell, started that cough, etc. A new symptom every couple of days.
I had 4 really bad days then thankfully started improving.
On the 20th I posted my list of symptoms. I was alert enough to do so, so I was definitely better.
I felt like death again around the 24th-25th, then I started feeling better on the 27th.
*Oh and I think I got my positive test result on the 25th or 26th. 
Felt I was done with this on the 30th and was looking forward to being healthy again, but today I feel rubbish all over again.

I've been severely fatigued throughout, starting in the second week up until today. It's draining me.
A lot of ups and downs in my experience, some terrible days, a couple of days of respite in between. Everything I read says major symptoms pass in 2 weeks, and my first weeks were the harshest with the most symptoms. But these flare ups since then...they're exhausting me. I definitely have fewer symptoms now but it's still hard on the bad days. I can't describe it.

Not sure if this is helpful or just cluttering up the thread at this point.
Stay safe everyone. 

For reference, my major symptoms are in this post I made earlier:


jblended said:


> A bit of a PSA for anyone interested. I think I may have had Covid. I'll be taking an antibody test soon to confirm, but the doctor I saw is pretty convinced. Here are my symptoms in the order I got them, just in case it helps anyone else.
> 
> - Headache, closer to a migraine in severity, with an aura. This persisted continuously for 2 weeks.
> - Nerve pain. I got this in my elbow and it radiated to my hand, but the doctor said people he has seen have had this in their smaller joints.
> - Sore throat and loss of voice.
> - Rash around the small joints. For me, it was along the arm where I had nerve pain.
> - Loss of taste and smell. I'm on day 17 now but still can't smell or taste anything.
> - Stuffy nose and irritant cough. My cough feels like it's coming from the throat, not my chest, but the doc says he hears congestion in my chest.
> - Fevers. Constantly. And I started getting convulsions with the fevers about 50% of the time.
> - An absolute loss of energy. I could barely swallow my pills. I just couldn't lift my body up or move around. Everything little I did (like go to the bathroom) depleted me. I am still drained now even though I'm over the worst of it.
> 
> I have no way of describing how weak I got during this time. I lost 5kgs in one week. It has been a very trying thing to go through and it physically drained me. Someone earlier in the thread said they got GI symptoms and severe fatigue when they suspected they caught covid last year, and I totally understand that severe fatigue feeling now. It's unlike any other I have experienced, and I am someone who has been seriously ill. This is just another level.
> I don't know if this helps anyone, but I figure there is no harm in sharing my experience thus far.
> I'll reiterate that I'm not sure yet what exactly I had as I've not been tested, but these are the symptoms that my doctor has said he's seeing in his covid patients and it is the reason he has slotted me in for an antibody test.


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> Okay, I figured out a rough timeline of my experience with Covid. Some bits may be missing because I'm just going off of memory and some posts I made in this thread to share the experience.
> 
> The initial infection was the worst bit, and in the past couple of weeks, I've been getting better for a couple of days and then deteriorating for a couple of days. It's cycling like that. I didn't even notice the pattern until now.
> I feel like I've been ill for a year and can't believe it's only been a month. I've lost 8kgs so far, 5 of them in the first week of fevers.
> 
> So...I got my first symptoms around the 2nd of May (migraines), then the 4th of May (nerve pain), 7th May (lost my voice), then the 10th (started fever).
> Everything the following week was a blur. I got very ill. Convulsions, lost my sense of taste and smell, started that cough, etc. A new symptom every couple of days.
> I had 4 really bad days then thankfully started improving.
> On the 20th I posted my list of symptoms. I was alert enough to do so, so I was definitely better.
> I felt like death again around the 24th-25th, then I started feeling better on the 27th.
> *Oh and I think I got my positive test result on the 25th or 26th.
> Felt I was done with this on the 30th and was looking forward to being healthy again, but today I feel rubbish all over again.
> 
> I've been severely fatigued throughout, starting in the second week up until today. It's draining me.
> A lot of ups and downs in my experience, some terrible days, a couple of days of respite in between. Everything I read says major symptoms pass in 2 weeks, and my first weeks were the harshest with the most symptoms. But these flare ups since then...they're exhausting me. I definitely have fewer symptoms now but it's still hard on the bad days. I can't describe it.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful or just cluttering up the thread at this point.
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> For reference, my major symptoms are in this post I made earlier:





Thank you so much for taking the time to share your experience with all of us. I hope that you can shake free of this virus and feel completely well soon. The drawn out waves you have suffered echo many of the experiences others I know have had. Most people I know who were diagnosed were not free of it after two weeks. For some, it took 4-6 weeks, with moments of low symptoms interspersed in that time. Also, please be sure that you don't have a secondary bacterial infection that tagged along, as some have suffered a bout of pneumonia or ear infections with Covid and also required antibiotics to get well. I hope you feel better soon! Sending you healing thoughts and virtual hugs!


----------



## southernbelle43

chicklety said:


> Today is the day, finally...it's hit 90 degrees so I am making it happen...first walk outside since March....I might squeal when I get out there.... Thanks again for the pep-talk-boost!


Yea for you. You will feel so much better and have a renewed energy to battle all of these life style disruptions.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Okay, I figured out a rough timeline of my experience with Covid. Some bits may be missing because I'm just going off of memory and some posts I made in this thread to share the experience.
> 
> The initial infection was the worst bit, and in the past couple of weeks, I've been getting better for a couple of days and then deteriorating for a couple of days. It's cycling like that. I didn't even notice the pattern until now.
> I feel like I've been ill for a year and can't believe it's only been a month. I've lost 8kgs so far, 5 of them in the first week of fevers.
> 
> So...I got my first symptoms around the 2nd of May (migraines), then the 4th of May (nerve pain), 7th May (lost my voice), then the 10th (started fever).
> Everything the following week was a blur. I got very ill. Convulsions, lost my sense of taste and smell, started that cough, etc. A new symptom every couple of days.
> I had 4 really bad days then thankfully started improving.
> On the 20th I posted my list of symptoms. I was alert enough to do so, so I was definitely better.
> I felt like death again around the 24th-25th, then I started feeling better on the 27th.
> *Oh and I think I got my positive test result on the 25th or 26th.
> Felt I was done with this on the 30th and was looking forward to being healthy again, but today I feel rubbish all over again.
> 
> I've been severely fatigued throughout, starting in the second week up until today. It's draining me.
> A lot of ups and downs in my experience, some terrible days, a couple of days of respite in between. Everything I read says major symptoms pass in 2 weeks, and my first weeks were the harshest with the most symptoms. But these flare ups since then...they're exhausting me. I definitely have fewer symptoms now but it's still hard on the bad days. I can't describe it.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful or just cluttering up the thread at this point.
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> For reference, my major symptoms are in this post I made earlier:


Is your mother or someone else helping to take care of you?


----------



## limom

@jblended 
Feel better


----------



## jblended

luckylove said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your experience with all of us. I hope that you can shake free of this virus and feel completely well soon. The drawn out waves you have suffered echo many of the experiences others I know have had. Most people I know who were diagnosed were not free of it after two weeks. For some, it took 4-6 weeks, with moments of low symptoms interspersed in that time. Also, please be sure that you don't have a secondary bacterial infection that tagged along, as some have suffered a bout of pneumonia or ear infections with Covid and also required antibiotics to get well. I hope you feel better soon! Sending you healing thoughts and virtual hugs!


Thank you for telling me that. It's a bit of a relief to know that my experience is shared by others and I'm not just losing my mind in the midst of everything. Sometimes it feels like I am, especially when I'm better and then suddenly...not.
I'll be seeing my doctor tomorrow, so I'll be sure to ask about any secondary infections. Thank you so much. 



whateve said:


> Is your mother or someone else helping to take care of you?


No, I'm now alone as per the recommended guidelines.
I was quarantining with my mum because of her surgery this past March (I was caring for her as she couldn't move around much afterwards). Thankfully she had recovered enough to manage on her own by the time I started feeling unwell in May, so I went into quarantine away from her as soon as my fever started.
We are beyond lucky, she has tested negative for it even though we were together when I was complaining of nerve pain at the start of all this (that the doctor now tells me was a covid symptom).

I think because I was acting as if I already had it from the day she went into surgery, it actually paid off. I was totally OTT and was keeping distance from her most of the time (sitting at the opposite end of the room), as well as using purell and wearing a mask whenever I was close to her (assisting her to move around).
I did it because she was quite vulnerable after her operation and I thought it would be better to take every possible precaution and be safe rather than sorry. Evidently it was the right thing to do and it's a massive relief that I didn't infect her.



limom said:


> @jblended
> Feel better


Thank you.


----------



## pixiejenna

So a bit back to normalcy today I got my nails for the first time in over two months. It was the first day back for my nail lady. The difference in procedures wasn't that noticeable to me but I'm probably somewhat  desensitized since I've been working the whole time. So when I got there I texted her to see if I could come in and waited in my car until she was ready.  I obviously wore a mask as all the employees as well. They had hand sanitizer and had you use it when you come in and they took your temperature and recorded it. They sanitized the doorknob after i came in. Again since I've worked the whole time it is pretty normal for me lol. The service didn't really change at all. They already used disposable pedicure liners in their pedicure stations and disposable files that stick onto metal handles and disposable foot files that are like the nail files that stick into metal handles. Overall they already had really good sanitation procedures in place before covid which is the main reason why I go there. I did cosmetology in vocational in high school so I know the proper cleaning procedure and I know a lot of nail salons have what I would consider questionable cleaning procedures.  

Her salon also utilizes a online scheduling system and uses both text and email for communication. In the email appointment reminder they did mention the changes in procedures. So they no longer allow walk-ins to minimize foot traffic but to be honest they had very little foot traffic.  Most of the technicians have a very strong clientele who book in advance. Once in a while they'll have cancelations and get a random walk in. But it's rare when they can actually take a walk in. Only 2 clients at a time and the stations were already 6+ feet apart but now even more space apart since only 2 of the 4 stations are being utilized. No kids allowed, come by yourself. A lot of clients would come with their kids. And no bathroom use for clients for at least a month. 

My nail lady told me that she took a antibody test and tested positive for covid. She was really sick back in February/March I don't really remember her being sick so my appointments must have fallen before & after she was sick.  I do recall her telling me that she was sick and another employee was sick and she wasn't there during one of my appointments she works on the day I go. She has preexisting health conditions and she visits her cardiologist on a regular basis and since she was sick they recommended the antibody test to see if thats what she had when she was sick. I guess she was lucky to have a mild case as she recovered relatively quickly and obviously didn't need to seek medical care for it. 

Since I go every two weeks and didn't miss any appointments she was very likely infected during one of my visits but didn't show symptoms until after my visit and was in recovery on my next visit. I'm not saying that to freak anyone out but just being realistic time-line wise. Ive also had a few coworkers caught it as well. Ive worked the whole time without taking any time off. I have obviously increased my cleaning both at work and at home. The only thing that I have be lax on is  few weeks ago I have gotten carryout a few times. I don't really know if I'm lucky and asymptotic or if it's the higher level of cleaning is why I haven't gotten sick. But it helps reinforce to continue the increased cleaning procedures until we have a effective vaccine to protect us.


----------



## TC1

The nail salon right next to my business is re-opening on Monday. I'm interested to see the newly implemented procedures! Thanks for sharing your experience @pixiejenna


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@jblended I am SO sorry you are still struggling! For what it's worth I definitely don't think you're crazy and your experience mirrors what a few friends have told me about lingering or returning symptoms. I agree to ask your doctor to make sure you don't have a secondary infection and please let us know how you're doing if/when you have the energy to post!


----------



## lightwave

jblended said:


> Okay, I figured out a rough timeline of my experience with Covid. Some bits may be missing because I'm just going off of memory and some posts I made in this thread to share the experience.
> 
> The initial infection was the worst bit, and in the past couple of weeks, I've been getting better for a couple of days and then deteriorating for a couple of days. It's cycling like that. I didn't even notice the pattern until now.
> I feel like I've been ill for a year and can't believe it's only been a month. I've lost 8kgs so far, 5 of them in the first week of fevers.
> 
> So...I got my first symptoms around the 2nd of May (migraines), then the 4th of May (nerve pain), 7th May (lost my voice), then the 10th (started fever).
> Everything the following week was a blur. I got very ill. Convulsions, lost my sense of taste and smell, started that cough, etc. A new symptom every couple of days.
> I had 4 really bad days then thankfully started improving.
> On the 20th I posted my list of symptoms. I was alert enough to do so, so I was definitely better.
> I felt like death again around the 24th-25th, then I started feeling better on the 27th.
> *Oh and I think I got my positive test result on the 25th or 26th.
> Felt I was done with this on the 30th and was looking forward to being healthy again, but today I feel rubbish all over again.
> 
> I've been severely fatigued throughout, starting in the second week up until today. It's draining me.
> A lot of ups and downs in my experience, some terrible days, a couple of days of respite in between. Everything I read says major symptoms pass in 2 weeks, and my first weeks were the harshest with the most symptoms. But these flare ups since then...they're exhausting me. I definitely have fewer symptoms now but it's still hard on the bad days. I can't describe it.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful or just cluttering up the thread at this point.
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> For reference, my major symptoms are in this post I made earlier:


Thank you so much for sharing your ordeal. This has to be helpful to those going through it and also those who have such symptoms but aren't sure if they have it, it might prompt them to check.


----------



## luckylove

pixiejenna said:


> So a bit back to normalcy today I got my nails for the first time in over two months. It was the first day back for my nail lady. The difference in procedures wasn't that noticeable to me but I'm probably somewhat  desensitized since I've been working the whole time. So when I got there I texted her to see if I could come in and waited in my car until she was ready.  I obviously wore a mask as all the employees as well. They had hand sanitizer and had you use it when you come in and they took your temperature and recorded it. They sanitized the doorknob after i came in. Again since I've worked the whole time it is pretty normal for me lol. The service didn't really change at all. They already used disposable pedicure liners in their pedicure stations and disposable files that stick onto metal handles and disposable foot files that are like the nail files that stick into metal handles. Overall they already had really good sanitation procedures in place before covid which is the main reason why I go there. I did cosmetology in vocational in high school so I know the proper cleaning procedure and I know a lot of nail salons have what I would consider questionable cleaning procedures.
> 
> Her salon also utilizes a online scheduling system and uses both text and email for communication. In the email appointment reminder they did mention the changes in procedures. So they no longer allow walk-ins to minimize foot traffic but to be honest they had very little foot traffic.  Most of the technicians have a very strong clientele who book in advance. Once in a while they'll have cancelations and get a random walk in. But it's rare when they can actually take a walk in. Only 2 clients at a time and the stations were already 6+ feet apart but now even more space apart since only 2 of the 4 stations are being utilized. No kids allowed, come by yourself. A lot of clients would come with their kids. And no bathroom use for clients for at least a month.
> 
> My nail lady told me that she took a antibody test and tested positive for covid. She was really sick back in February/March I don't really remember her being sick so my appointments must have fallen before & after she was sick.  I do recall her telling me that she was sick and another employee was sick and she wasn't there during one of my appointments she works on the day I go. She has preexisting health conditions and she visits her cardiologist on a regular basis and since she was sick they recommended the antibody test to see if thats what she had when she was sick. I guess she was lucky to have a mild case as she recovered relatively quickly and obviously didn't need to seek medical care for it.
> 
> Since I go every two weeks and didn't miss any appointments she was very likely infected during one of my visits but didn't show symptoms until after my visit and was in recovery on my next visit. I'm not saying that to freak anyone out but just being realistic time-line wise. Ive also had a few coworkers caught it as well. Ive worked the whole time without taking any time off. I have obviously increased my cleaning both at work and at home. The only thing that I have be lax on is  few weeks ago I have gotten carryout a few times. I don't really know if I'm lucky and asymptotic or if it's the higher level of cleaning is why I haven't gotten sick. But it helps reinforce to continue the increased cleaning procedures until we have a effective vaccine to protect us.



It's good to hear that your salon is taking proper precautions. My nails and feet are an utter disaster, but I haven't been brave enough to venture out to do this. Manicures worry me more due to the close face to face contact even with a mask on. Your post serves as good encouragement to give it a try when I feel a bit more ready.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

A friend said she hasn't given herself a pedicure since her twenties and realizes now she can't reach or see her toes lol!!!


----------



## luckylove

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> A friend said she hasn't given herself a pedicure since her twenties and realizes now she can't reach or see her toes lol!!!



So funny!


----------



## chicklety

jblended said:


> Thank you for telling me that. It's a bit of a relief to know that my experience is shared by others and I'm not just losing my mind in the midst of everything. Sometimes it feels like I am, especially when I'm better and then suddenly...not.
> I'll be seeing my doctor tomorrow, so I'll be sure to ask about any secondary infections. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> No, I'm now alone as per the recommended guidelines.
> I was quarantining with my mum because of her surgery this past March (I was caring for her as she couldn't move around much afterwards). Thankfully she had recovered enough to manage on her own by the time I started feeling unwell in May, so I went into quarantine away from her as soon as my fever started.
> We are beyond lucky, she has tested negative for it even though we were together when I was complaining of nerve pain at the start of all this (that the doctor now tells me was a covid symptom).
> 
> I think because I was acting as if I already had it from the day she went into surgery, it actually paid off. I was totally OTT and was keeping distance from her most of the time (sitting at the opposite end of the room), as well as using purell and wearing a mask whenever I was close to her (assisting her to move around).
> I did it because she was quite vulnerable after her operation and I thought it would be better to take every possible precaution and be safe rather than sorry. Evidently it was the right thing to do and it's a massive relief that I didn't infect her.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Just want to send some good vibes, stay strong!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

jblended said:


> Okay, I figured out a rough timeline of my experience with Covid. Some bits may be missing because I'm just going off of memory and some posts I made in this thread to share the experience.
> 
> The initial infection was the worst bit, and in the past couple of weeks, I've been getting better for a couple of days and then deteriorating for a couple of days. It's cycling like that. I didn't even notice the pattern until now.
> I feel like I've been ill for a year and can't believe it's only been a month. I've lost 8kgs so far, 5 of them in the first week of fevers.
> 
> So...I got my first symptoms around the 2nd of May (migraines), then the 4th of May (nerve pain), 7th May (lost my voice), then the 10th (started fever).
> Everything the following week was a blur. I got very ill. Convulsions, lost my sense of taste and smell, started that cough, etc. A new symptom every couple of days.
> I had 4 really bad days then thankfully started improving.
> On the 20th I posted my list of symptoms. I was alert enough to do so, so I was definitely better.
> I felt like death again around the 24th-25th, then I started feeling better on the 27th.
> *Oh and I think I got my positive test result on the 25th or 26th.
> Felt I was done with this on the 30th and was looking forward to being healthy again, but today I feel rubbish all over again.
> 
> I've been severely fatigued throughout, starting in the second week up until today. It's draining me.
> A lot of ups and downs in my experience, some terrible days, a couple of days of respite in between. Everything I read says major symptoms pass in 2 weeks, and my first weeks were the harshest with the most symptoms. But these flare ups since then...they're exhausting me. I definitely have fewer symptoms now but it's still hard on the bad days. I can't describe it.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful or just cluttering up the thread at this point.
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> For reference, my major symptoms are in this post I made earlier:



I just want to leave you some "get well soon" wishes, and thank you for sharing this highly personal informations so we can be aware of what to expect/ what signs to keep looking for.

All the best for you!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> The nail salon right next to my business is re-opening on Monday. I'm interested to see the newly implemented procedures! Thanks for sharing your experience @pixiejenna



No problem I have a haircut and facial scheduled for Friday I'm expecting a similar experience with the obvious difference of no mask for the facial.  The facial will be my most unmasked out of the house experience in months. It does make me slightly nervous to be honest. 



luckylove said:


> It's good to hear that your salon is taking proper precautions. My nails and feet are an utter disaster, but I haven't been brave enough to venture out to do this. Manicures worry me more due to the close face to face contact even with a mask on. Your post serves as good encouragement to give it a try when I feel a bit more ready.



Don't go until you feel comfortable with it, you won't be able to enjoy it. Since ive worked the whole time the new normal is habit for me. But for those who haven't been doing it for a few months it's definitely different and will take some adjusting to. 



OriginalBalenciaga said:


> A friend said she hasn't given herself a pedicure since her twenties and realizes now she can't reach or see her toes lol!!!



I cut my toenails several times since SIP and it was a lot harder than I expected it to be lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I am following Oliver's bird post as I have a new baby bird.  We always have birds try to nest on the light next to our door. My dad always tears them down. This one popped up overnight and I told him he couldn't move it because the bird must have a baby on the way. He took it down and saw a egg in it so he put it back. Even though he doesn't like it being there he's not going to destroy it with a baby on the way. Today my chewy order came and I decided it was too heavy to carry in. So I opened it up and brought the cases in individually and saw in the grass half of a blue shell. Looked in the nest and the baby is here!


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> No problem I have a haircut and facial scheduled for Friday I'm expecting a similar experience with the obvious difference of no mask for the facial.  The facial will be my most unmasked out of the house experience in months. It does make me slightly nervous to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go until you feel comfortable with it, you won't be able to enjoy it. Since ive worked the whole time the new normal is habit for me. But for those who haven't been doing it for a few months it's definitely different and will take some adjusting to.
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my toenails several times since SIP and it was a lot harder than I expected it to be lol.


I went in to my salon for a hair appt. Masks are mandatory for all, my stylist also wore goggles.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I’ve noticed the amount of positive cases of Covid have risen after the re-opening and Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## momtok

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’ve noticed the amount of positive cases of Covid have risen after the re-opening and Memorial Day weekend.



I'm flashing to Wednesday Addams, from "Addams Family Values".
And I quote:   "Wait."


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> I went in to my salon for a hair appt. Masks are mandatory for all, my stylist also wore goggles.



Masks are mandatory in my state.  I'm not sure for how much longer. We're in stage 3 of a 5 stage reopening plan. So many people have been fighting it and suing the governor for all of the restrictions in place. 



Winter’sJoy said:


> I’ve noticed the amount of positive cases of Covid have risen after the re-opening and Memorial Day weekend.



I'm more afraid of the rise in cases from protests. Our state was still closed but two neighboring states were open and I know plenty of people traveled to both because they were open for the holiday weekend. My state just reopened at the end of last week. The protests scare me so much more. Because of the sheer number of people,  while most are wearing masks not all are. On top of which many are laying down on the ground to protest and have no way to wash their hands afterwards. And of course the protests that end up with looting obviously have large groups of people pushing/shoving others. So there's no way to be social distant from others in this kind of situation.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

pixiejenna said:


> Masks are mandatory in my state.  I'm not sure for how much longer. We're in stage 3 of a 5 stage reopening plan. So many people have been fighting it and suing the governor for all of the restrictions in place.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more afraid of the rise in cases from protests. Our state was still closed but two neighboring states were open and I know plenty of people traveled to both because they were open for the holiday weekend. My state just reopened at the end of last week. The protests scare me so much more. Because of the sheer number of people,  while most are wearing masks not all are. On top of which many are laying down on the ground to protest and have no way to wash their hands afterwards. And of course the protests that end up with looting obviously have large groups of people pushing/shoving others. So there's no way to be social distant from others in this kind of situation.


I’m sure the cases will rise from the protests too unfortunately and I guess because of this what they are doing is even more commendable because they are taking so many risk, including contracting the virus to fight for human rights. The sad part is they should not have to protest against such things. That’s the most worrisome thing to me. We will see just how big of a jump there will be in a week or two.

I also think people believe that wearing a mask keeps you 100% safe from the virus and thus feel they can do certain things or be around people just because both are wearing masks. There is still a chance of contracting and that is why I’m still not going to the beauty, wax and nail shops. I just don’t want to be in close proximity of someone else, mask or no mask.


----------



## momtok

pixiejenna said:


> *I'm more afraid of the rise in cases from protests.* Our state was still closed but two neighboring states were open and I know plenty of people traveled to both because they were open for the holiday weekend. My state just reopened at the end of last week. The protests scare me so much more. Because of the sheer number of people,  while most are wearing masks not all are. On top of which 'many are laying down on the ground to protest and have no way to wash their hands afterwards. And of course the protests that end up with looting obviously have large groups of people pushing/shoving others. So there's no way to be social distant from others in this kind of situation.



Leans over and whispers, "We're on the same page.  That is literally exactly what I meant when I quoted Wednesday Addams with, 'Wait.' "

People close together, not a lot of masks, and more importantly, shouting/laughing/loud talking.   What could go wrong?


----------



## Chanbal

For the ones that were able to resume mani/pedis, congrats! My nail place went out of business, I will miss them.


----------



## whateve

It is not commendable to put yourself at risk of catching the virus if you could potentially end up infecting many innocent people, including your own family.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

It’s not commendable to fail to do the right thing making people have to put themselves at risk just to fight for human rights. Next time quote or @ me @whateve if you want to counter my post instead of being passive aggressive.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

You know it’s funny that there were so many “I’m too sad to shop and buy luxury goods” and “how is coronavirus affecting you” “mental health during coronavirus” threads when the corona virus was dominating the headlines but it’s a stark difference on this forum regarding the current events. That’s why I rolled my eyes at many of the posts because the world has been in chaos for many, many, many years.

What’s even funnier is many still support those that allowed the virus to spread here in the first place, put no counter processes in effect and put you in danger.


----------



## jblended

Winter’sJoy said:


> You know it’s funny that there were so many “I’m too sad to shop and buy luxury goods” and “how is coronavirus affecting you” “mental health during coronavirus” threads when the corona virus was dominating the headlines but it’s a stark difference on this forum regarding the current events. That’s why I rolled my eyes at many of the posts because the world has been in chaos for many, many, many years.
> 
> What’s even funnier is many still support those that allowed the virus to spread here in the first place, put no counter process in affect and put you in danger.


The irony of trying to silence the discussion (when the silencing and oppression of PoC is part of the problem) was eye-opening to me. As someone who is mixed race, I was deeply touched by the many sincere posts.
It's good to hear everyone's thoughts, on both sides of this argument, and I'm now certainly a fan of many who post in here and have shown grace when handling such a sensitive topic.

However, to be fair, the reason the coronavirus gets these threads is because _everyone _is affected. The other sources of chaos (there are many, depending on where you live or what issue you are focused on) tend to affect only select populations, therefore there is often no sense of urgency to discuss those on a forum like this one (we are here to talk about bags and many may not be mentally prepared for something deeper). People will choose to visit other topic-specific sites to talk.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> The irony of trying to silence the discussion (when the silencing and oppression of PoC is part of the problem) was eye-opening to me.
> It's good to hear everyone's thoughts and I'm now certainly a fan of many who post in here and have shown grace when handling such a sensitive topic.
> 
> However, to be fair, the reason the coronavirus gets these threads is because _everyone _is affected. The other sources of chaos (there are many, depending on where you live or what issue you are focused on) tend to affect only select populations, therefore there is often no sense of urgency to discuss those on a forum like this one, and people will choose to visit other topic-specific sites to talk.


I guess the sad takeaway from your post is the fact that people only care and pay attention when it does affect them or there is a possibility of it affecting them. Your post really drives home my point in regards to this forum. And why is it such a sensitive topic when it is a reality?  That’s why it will always be an issue because for some reason discussing a very real issue makes them uncomfortable so instead of correcting the inappropriate behavior they would rather you hush up and continue with the status quo to ease their feelings while deflecting and gaslighting those that have a legitimate argument but I digress.

From now on I’m not responding to any counter arguments or inflammatory disagreements on this topic because I said what I said.

And let’s be real, this forum is about more than just bags. There are threads on tv shows, celebrities, families and relationships, etc. so that argument is old and tired.


----------



## jblended

Winter’sJoy said:


> I guess the sad takeaway from your post is the fact that people only care and pay attention when it does affect them or there is a possibility of it affecting them. Your post really drives home my point in regards to this forum.


I edited my post to clarify just as you responded. I'll reiterate that many come on here to talk about handbags and find levity from the chaos of the world, so I understand that they may not be mentally prepared to discuss deeper issues. That's fair enough, honestly. I do wish that it had been handled more delicately, rather than a sharp silencing of the issue, but hey ho, we all have worded things badly sometimes.
Again, spoken as a PoC, I'm trying to see both sides of this and not judge others as they have judged me.

And honestly, yes, _*some *_people will only pay attention when it affects them directly. That is the reality. Just as with coronavirus, some are carelessly flouting social distancing guidelines and other procedures, thinking they are young and invincible. That's just people for you.
Meanwhile, others _do _care and are supportive of the causes that move them or that they are able to contribute to. We have seen that on this thread with sincere messages of support, just as we have seen it with people who are being sensible and responsible with the coronavirus protocols. Again, that's people for you. 

It's hard not to be upset when so much has happened in a short time, but I remind myself that we don't know that people aren't supporting a movement just by the lack of threads on here. It may be that people choose not to speak on it here but are doing a lot in real life. We just don't know the full story.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> I edited my post to clarify just as you responded. I'll reiterate that many come on here to talk about handbags and find levity from the chaos of the world, so I understand that they may not be mentally prepared to discuss deeper issues. That's fair enough, honestly. I do wish that it had been handled more delicately, rather than a sharp silencing of the issue, but hey ho, we all have worded things badly sometimes.
> Again, spoken as a PoC, I'm trying to see both sides of this and not judge others as they have judged me.
> 
> And honestly, yes, _*some *_people will only pay attention when it affects them directly. That is the reality. Just as with coronavirus, some are carelessly flouting social distancing guidelines and other procedures, thinking they are young and invincible. That's just people for you.
> Meanwhile, others _do _care and are supportive of the causes that move them or that they are able to contribute to. We have seen that on this thread with sincere messages of support, just as we have seen it with people who are being sensible and responsible with the coronavirus protocols. Again, that's people for you.
> 
> It's hard not to be upset when so much has happened in a short time, but I remind myself that we don't know that people aren't supporting a movement just by the lack of threads on here. It may be that people choose not to speak on it here but are doing a lot in real life. We just don't know the full story.


My motto in life as always been that I may not be able to always sympathize based on my personal experiences and knowledge but I can empathize. The world needs more empathy.

I’m not expecting the forum to be flooded with threads on the topic because I’m not naive but this is the second time someone has responded to a post I’ve made using deflection. I’m not going to loose sight of the bigger picture by distractive actions. Do I want people to catch the virus while protesting? No.  Do I want stores looted? No but those are small, replaceable things that don’t compare to human life and the primary reason for protesting. I’m not giving energy to people trying to destroy what many are doing for good.


----------



## jblended

Winter’sJoy said:


> My motto in life as always been that I may not be able to always sympathize based on my personal experiences and knowledge but I can empathize. The world needs more empathy.


Love that. Empathy and tolerance would make the world a better place, IMO.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> Love that. Empathy and tolerance would make the world a better place, IMO.


I added to that post. Just a FYI just in case you don’t agree with everything and want to take your like back


----------



## jblended

Winter’sJoy said:


> I added to that post. Just a FYI just in case you don’t agree with everything and want to take your like back


Nope. I still like that you try to be empathetic. 



Winter’sJoy said:


> I’m not expecting the forum to be flooded with threads on the topic because I’m not naive but this is the second time someone has responded to a post I’ve made using deflection. I’m not going to loose sight of the bigger picture by distractive actions. Do I want people to catch the virus while protesting? No. Do I want stores looted? No but those are small, replaceable things that don’t compare to human life and the primary reason for protesting. I’m not giving energy to people trying to destroy what many are doing for good.



I'm not deflecting from the issue. I concur with much of what you're saying.
I was upset at the silencing and the way it was handled, as I've said. And I've watched some cherry pick from the various posts to suit their arguments, but that only shows me their opinions and I know to avoid them from now on.
I am also heartened that this aspect was balanced out by messages of support and touching sentiments shared.

It's a good snapshot of what is happening in real life: some will want to get into it, others won't. Some will agree that the human rights matter at the heart must be fought for at this moment, others will see it as too risky in the midst of a pandemic.

I also can see how heated this would get, so I can understand the forum mods opting to show support through the links/blog posts over allowing a full blown war of words to erupt within the boards.
I guess I'm looking at it from all sides.
Nobody wants the spread of the virus or the looting or the political decisions that are fueling all this...

The chaos is heartbreaking, the consequences are dire, and my only hope is that progress is made on both fronts (covid and race relations) for the betterment of humanity.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> Nope. I still like that you try to be empathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not deflecting from the issue. I concur with much of what you're saying.
> I was upset at the silencing and the way it was handled, as I've said. And I've watched some cherry pick from the various posts to suit their arguments, but that only shows me their opinions and I know to avoid them from now on.
> I am also heartened that this aspect was balanced out by messages of support and touching sentiments shared.
> 
> It's a good snapshot of what is happening in real life: some will want to get into it, others won't. Some will agree that the human rights matter at the heart must be fought for at this moment, others will see it as too risky in the midst of a pandemic.
> 
> I also can see how heated this would get, so I can understand the forum mods opting to show support through the links/blog posts over allowing a full blown war of words to erupt within the boards.
> I guess I'm looking at it from all sides.
> Nobody wants the spread of the virus or the looting or the political decisions that are fueling all this...
> 
> The chaos is heartbreaking, the consequences are dire, and my only hope is that progress is made on both fronts (covid and race relations) for the betterment of humanity.


I definitely understand where you are coming from and I understand all of the complexities. I know I won’t change anyone’s mind and I’m not trying to especially since most people’s beliefs are so deeply ingrained. I just believe you can’t  preach love by supporting hate. That’s hypocritical and talking out of both sides of your mouth. Hopefully the world will come out better than before 2020 started and brought the curtain down to fully expose everything.


----------



## whateve

Winter’sJoy said:


> My motto in life as always been that I may not be able to always sympathize based on my personal experiences and knowledge but I can empathize. The world needs more empathy.
> 
> I’m not expecting the forum to be flooded with threads on the topic because I’m not naive but this is the second time someone has responded to a post I’ve made using deflection. I’m not going to loose sight of the bigger picture by distractive actions. Do I want people to catch the virus while protesting? No.  Do I want stores looted? No but those are small, replaceable things that don’t compare to human life and the primary reason for protesting. I’m not giving energy to people trying to destroy what many are doing for good.


Please don't assume that because I expressed a concern about the spread of the virus due to demonstrations that I am not deeply disturbed by what happened in Minnesota. I can't imagine anyone not condemning what that police officer did. George Lloyd's death was a terrible tragedy and shouldn't have happened. I also think it is a tragedy the people who have been hurt or died from the demonstrations. This is a horrible situation. 

As far as the forum is concerned, political discussions aren't allowed because they become too heated. That is the only reason there aren't threads devoted to this topic.

I agree, the world needs more empathy.


----------



## dropsofjupiter

whateve said:


> It is not commendable to put yourself at risk of catching the virus if you could potentially end up infecting many innocent people, including your own family.



Honestly it's statements like this that come off as so privileged and ironic, it's almost comical. 

You're worried about protesters possibly contracting COVID and "infecting many innocent people" right? Innocent people who don't deserve to get sick and die from other peoples' actions? Well actually, that's the exact reason why those protesters are out there! So that innocent people stop getting killed -- and not from an unknown life-threatening virus that's being spread beyond anyone's control, but by other human beings because they value one skin color over another- something that IS within their control. 

Next time you think to yourself "shame on those selfish protesters, they're going to make corona virus last even longer", maybe you should ask yourself if you honestly think that anyone would willingly put themselves at risk like this, if it wasn't for a really important reason. 

I'm pretty sure everyone who is out there right now _(with the exception of the looters whose intentions are to take advantage of the situation and just wreaking havoc_) is fully aware that they're risking getting arrested, contracting COVID, or much worse. But maybe they feel like this is what has to be done/this is what it has to come down to in order for people to start waking up and realize that this is a basic human rights issue, and that enough is enough.  

So if you ask me - a person who is POC (who is not Black but believes that BLM) yes, it is extremely commendable for them to put their own lives at risk in the hopes of saving others.


----------



## jblended

Winter’sJoy said:


> I just believe you can preach love by supporting hate. That’s hypocritical and talking out of both sides of your mouth.


I hope this isn't directed at me. You're entitled to your view, of course. I certainly do not condone hate in any form. I stand for humanity and _tolerance_, as I've said all along. 
I'm ill and perhaps my point has not been communicated clearly as a result.



n3w2luxury said:


> Next time you think to yourself *"shame on those selfish protesters, they're going to make corona virus last even longer", *maybe you should ask yourself if you honestly think that anyone would willingly put themselves at risk like this, if it wasn't for a really important reason.


With all due respect, _nobody _has said that. You can make your point of view known without projecting onto others in this manner. 
Literally, people here have said _they are worried for the safety of the protesters- worried that they and their families may catch covid, and that as poc they may not have access to medical care. _Not that they are worried that this will "make corona virus last longer". 

Perhaps you misread the posts leading up to this, perhaps I did. Either way, I think it is safe to say that everyone hopes that we can slow the spread of the virus and that we don't see a spike in new cases.

And with that I'm out. Wishing you all peace.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

whateve said:


> Please don't assume that because I expressed a concern about the spread of the virus due to demonstrations that I am not deeply disturbed by what happened in Minnesota. I can't imagine anyone not condemning what that police officer did. George Lloyd's death was a terrible tragedy and shouldn't have happened. I also think it is a tragedy the people who have been hurt or died from the demonstrations. This is a horrible situation.
> 
> As far as the forum is concerned, political discussions aren't allowed because they become too heated. That is the only reason there aren't threads devoted to this topic.
> 
> I agree, the world needs more empathy.


Maybe your post didn’t come out the way you meant or the thoughts you were trying to convey but it came off as tone deaf. If you truly feel the way you described in this post, how can you not find the protestors commendable? That’s bravery at its very core. To know the risks and soldier on anyway for the lives of people you don’t even know in this case. They are battling against all odds (the virus, the system, the oppressors) at the expense of their mental, physical wellbeing and even their very own mortality in some cases.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> I hope this isn't directed at me. You're entitled to your view, of course. I certainly do not condone hate in any form. I stand for humanity and _tolerance_, as I've said all along.
> I'm ill and perhaps my point has not been communicated clearly as a result.
> 
> 
> With all due respect, _nobody _has said that. You can make your point of view known without projecting onto others in this manner.
> Literally, people here have said _they are worried for the safety of the protesters- worried that they and their families may catch covid, and that as poc they may not have access to medical care. _Not that they are worried that this will "make corona virus last longer".
> 
> Perhaps you misread the posts leading up to this, perhaps I did. Either way, I think it is safe to say that everyone hopes that we can slow the spread of the virus and that we don't see a spike in new cases.
> 
> And with that I'm out. Wishing you all peace.


No, that was not directed at you. I was agreeing with you and just conversing.  It also was a typo that should have read- you CAN’T preach love by supporting hate.


----------



## whateve

Winter’sJoy said:


> Maybe your post didn’t come out the way you meant or the thoughts you were trying to convey but it came off as tone deaf. If you truly feel the way you described in this post, how can you not find the protestors commendable? That’s bravery at its very core. To know the risks and soldier on anyway for the lives of people you don’t even know in this case. They are battling against all odds (the virus, the system, the oppressors) at the expense of their mental, physical wellbeing and even their very own mortality in some cases.


If only the protests would stay peaceful. Demonstrating for what you believe in is a fundamental right in our country.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> I haven't scolded anyone about anything until recently, including the posts about birds et al. Last night another member requested we move on. Instead of moving on, a different member felt the need to scold her for scolding others. I rarely have commented on this thread because anyone with a contrary opinion is bullied by the group, but I will stick up for others. Peace.


thank you for defending me and I am.sorry you got so much abuse - people on here generally rarely annoy.me.enough to ignore them but I have been doing that more as the months go.on  and more I rarely come on now as I'm so sick and tired of stupid people while the world is in such crisis keep safe xx


----------



## Winter’sJoy

n3w2luxury said:


> Honestly it's statements like this that come off as so privileged and ironic, it's almost comical.
> 
> You're worried about protesters possibly contracting COVID and "infecting many innocent people" right? Innocent people who don't deserve to get sick and die from other peoples' actions? Well actually, that's the exact reason why those protesters are out there! So that innocent people stop getting killed -- and not from an unknown life-threatening virus that's being spread beyond anyone's control, but by other human beings because they value one skin color over another- something that IS within their control.
> 
> Next time you think to yourself "shame on those selfish protesters, they're going to make corona virus last even longer", maybe you should ask yourself if you honestly think that anyone would willingly put themselves at risk like this, if it wasn't for a really important reason.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone who is out there right now _(with the exception of the looters whose intentions are to take advantage of the situation and just wreaking havoc_) is fully aware that they're risking getting arrested, contracting COVID, or much worse. But maybe they feel like this is what has to be done/this is what it has to come down to in order for people to start waking up and realize that this is a basic human rights issue, and that enough is enough.
> 
> So if you ask me - a person who is POC (who is not Black but believes that BLM) yes, it is extremely commendable for them to put their own lives at risk in the hopes of saving others.


I just hope those that feel this way had the same energy for people gathering at the parks, beaches and protesting with large guns just to get haircuts, go to bars and work in unsafe conditions.  Now that was asinine.


----------



## elvisfan4life

jblended said:


> I've started another round of symptoms. It's been a month or so since I first caught it and I'm exhausted. Fever overnight, severe body ache (the worst I've experienced yet), stuffy nose and irritant dry cough. I definitely have fewer symptoms overall, so I guess that's an improvement from where I was a few weeks ago.
> It's only been 12-16ish hours of feeling this way so far. I feel so tired, but I'm alert. Goodness this virus is sucking the strength out of me. The fatigue is just indescribable.
> And I should say I'm not posting this for sympathy. I really want to be clear about what I'm experiencing as it may help others. I don't trust myself to remember the details later, so I choose to post as things develop.


I am sorry you are going through this I know someone in the UK discharged from hospital after 50+ days who.is still suffering as.you.are some days able.to function others.days so weak they need.a.wheelchair recovery will be.long and slow


----------



## Winter’sJoy

whateve said:


> If only the protests would stay peaceful. Demonstrating for what you believe in is a fundamental right in our country.


Can I ask who you think are causing the chaos amongst what began as and has largely been peaceful protests and their agenda?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> I am sorry you are going through this I know someone in the UK discharged from hospital after 50+ days who.is still suffering as.you.are some days able.to function others.days so weak they need.a.wheelchair recovery will be.long and slow


This is so scary. Even if you survive it, will you ever be as healthy as before?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

@jblended you contracted the virus? So sorry to hear that. I hope you are doing better and getting healthier with each passing day.


----------



## bklner2014

Winter’sJoy said:


> You know it’s funny that there were so many “I’m too sad to shop and buy luxury goods” and “how is coronavirus affecting you” “mental health during coronavirus” threads when the corona virus was dominating the headlines *but it’s a stark difference on this forum regarding the current events. *That’s why I rolled my eyes at many of the posts because the world has been in chaos for many, many, many years.



I don't post very frequently, but feel compelled to urge you to not mistake silence for either a lack of caring or awareness that this world is a chaotic, messy place that can be unbearable for many to live. I've been a TPF member for quite some time now and can recall numerous times discussions related to race or politics have been shut down as they are considered verboten on TPF. So my guess is a lot of people have refrained from commenting on this specific forum out of "self-censorship" and a habitual adherence to forum guidelines. But please don't equate this with not caring about what's going on as it may not be a reflection of other places where people may be speaking out or sharing their thoughts.

As to why so many people feel free to share their thoughts on coronavirus? I guess it's because an entire section was specifically created here on TPF to air their feelings, thus they feel it's a safe space to comment here.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bklner2014 said:


> I don't post very frequently, but feel compelled to urge you to not mistake silence for either a lack of caring or awareness that this world is a chaotic, messy place that can be unbearable for many to live. I've been a TPF member for quite some time now and can recall numerous times discussions related to race or politics have been shut down as they are considered verboten on TPF. So my guess is a lot of people have refrained from commenting on this specific forum out of "self-censorship" and a habitual adherence to forum guidelines. But please don't equate this with not caring about what's going on as it may not be a reflection of other places where people may be speaking out or sharing their thoughts.
> 
> As to why so many people feel free to share their thoughts on coronavirus? I guess it's because an entire section was specifically created here on TPF to air their feelings, thus they feel it's a safe space to comment here.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Thank you for this in-depth response. I greatly appreciate it.

As far as what you are saying about there being a space carved out on the forum specifically for the virus and why it may not be done for this... It’s controversial.  I get it but then I don’t.  Why is the call for human rights considered controversial? That’s the crazy irrational thing about it.


----------



## bklner2014

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thank you for this in-depth response. I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> As far as what you are saying about there being a space carved out on the forum specifically for the virus and why it may not be done for this... It’s controversial.  I get it but then I don’t.  Why is the call for human rights considered controversial? That’s the crazy irrational thing about it.


I agree, but such discussions inevitably get political, and that's just not the focus of this forum which I suppose is a business-driven decision. On my part, I respect the forum owners' decision, and will "take it elsewhere" should I wish to engage in discussions on human rights, oppression and inequality. That's not hard for me as there are plenty other online forums / websites to visit. On this forum, I choose to enjoy gawking at bags, Chanel specifically!


----------



## Chagall

I joined this forum originally because of my love of beautiful handbags. I think what has kept me a member is the fact that this forum is really much more than bags. It is like a community with many aspects to it. How can we possibly ignore race inequality any more than we can ignore Covid-19. Are we to fiddle while Rome burns. I don’t think people are only outraged by events that directly affect them. Being a white Canadian I am pretty far removed from all this but remain outraged by George Floyd’s murder.


----------



## Chagall

I hate to appear naive. I know atrocities occur in many areas worldwide daily. But this is occurring in the most powerful wealthy country in world. If the US can’t put their money where their mouth is what example does it set for the rest of the world.


----------



## Vlad

Winter’sJoy said:


> As far as what you are saying about there being a space carved out on the forum specifically for the virus and why it may not be done for this... It’s controversial.  I get it but then I don’t.  Why is the call for human rights considered controversial? That’s the crazy irrational thing about it.



Discussions on race and inequality inadvertently end up in discussions on politics. You would think that a human rights issue would be unilaterally supported, but we've seen over the last 15 years how easily politics are brought up on issues far less important than this one.

We understand the desire to discuss the current events around George Floyd's murder and racism. The last thing we want to do is open up that discussion, and have to delete and edit thoughts surrounding an issue as important as this one. Megs and I feel uncomfortable with that notion, because deleting anything on a topic as important as this would easily be seen as changing the narrative. But as we've said, and as you all know, we don't allow discussion on politics or religion. We have found this to be the best way to keep the community from experiencing a plethora of inter-member fighting. As you know, arguments even erupt over handbags. We've build up TPF on the grounds that we can all get together here and exercise some escapism from the tough issues that drone on everywhere else online and otherwise.


----------



## momtok

I initially had a different response typed, but honestly, it's just not worth it.

1) I think *anyone* out there doing risky behavior, which includes large gatherings, no masks, chanting/shouting/singing/forcible exhalations of air (and you'll note, that also includes the parties daughter is hearing about amongst her high school friends on social media, so don't assume I mean just protests, or just ONE protest either), is taking a considerable risk.  Do I care if they themselves get the virus?  Nope.  I just don't.  Not anymore.  There's your honesty.  But I do care about the people they'll go home and infect, and I find it particularly ironic that in a lot of the protest cases (and I mean the capital protests too, where I do know at least one outbreak was traced to, read about that weeks ago), a lot of the families probably don't have the best health insurance as back up  when Miss Rona hits.  That, to me, is one of the supreme ironies, but I am merely an observer.

2) It's not going anywhere.  That ship sailed long ago.  I was one of those people who started prepping already when Wuhan locked down.  Saw it coming a mile away.  This is permanent now, humanity has more than screwed up any chances of actually putting it out, and there's a lot of blame in a lot of places and a lot of various directions.  Vaccines will now be our saving grace.  And as for this winter, there are a lot of bad predictions out there, and I see very little that is pro-actively working to counter it.

3) It's a freakin pandemic.  Highly transmissible, highly unpredictable at what it will do to you (from symptoms, to who will actually die from a surprisingly wide array of compromised bodily functions), does not care in the least about who you are, who your family members at home are, or how passionately you feel about your current risk taking (and again, do not assume I'm talking about protests only, let alone one protest in particular).  It wants everyone, no matter how passionate your cause, how much fun your vacation is, or how innocent your grandma is sitting at home.  I would think that speaks for itself, but eh, what do I know.

Synthesize those three points together, and, eh, it's a dog-eat-dog world, as I said to someone the other day.  That's reality.  But the outtake of that is:  Take your chances; don't cry to me if you got it doing something careless or stupid.  (Note, I said careless or stupid, which I'm sure we all define in different ways.  Although I would also like to think that the one thing we could ALL agree on is that doing something medical for ourselves/family/friends is not careless or stupid.  I feel utterly horrible for jblended, knowing that this happened while helping her mother at the hospital.  I'm worried about a similar potential breakout in one wing of our own family, as one of hubby's aunts, a 96 year old woman, just went into a nursing home that has already had cases.)

(edit:  i was typing this while Vlad was posting, if that matters.)


----------



## momtok

Regarding summer, I just read that Britain is keeping a travel quarantine going throughout ... that is, arrivals to Britain must quarantine for 2 weeks, as must British people coming home from vacation outside the country.  

They're not sure how well people will obey it though.  (What else is new.)


----------



## Megs

momtok said:


> Regarding summer, I just read that Britain is keeping a travel quarantine going throughout ... that is, arrivals to Britain must quarantine for 2 weeks, as must British people coming home from vacation outside the country.
> 
> They're not sure how well people will obey it though.  (What else is new.)



How will they enact that? I know what some states in the US did/tried to do, but I feel like people go around this so easily (unfortunately).


----------



## jblended

momtok said:


> I feel utterly horrible for jblended, knowing that this happened while helping her mother at the hospital. I'm worried about a similar potential breakout in one wing of our own family, as one of hubby's aunts, a 96 year old woman, just went into a nursing home that has already had cases.)


Very kind of you. 
It was my worst nightmare come true, especially since I've been so careful and still somehow contracted it. However, I count myself extremely lucky that my mum was back on her feet and talking of returning to work by the time I got ill. If I had caught it when she still needed me, or worse yet, had I infected her, I don't know how I would have lived with it.
I'm sorry your hubby's aunt is in a nursing home during this crisis. It must be extremely stressful on the whole family. I can only hope that the nursing home is taking extra precautions now as they've had some cases and are aware of the ease of transmission, and that she will be safe there. 
I genuinely hope that everything will be okay.


----------



## momtok

Megs said:


> How will they enact that? I know what some states in the US did/tried to do, but I feel like people go around this so easily (unfortunately).



From the snippet I saw, I think they're using the honor system, but there's a pretty substantial fine (a thousand pounds?) if you're caught violating it.  

I agree about people not obeying it.  That was a blinding hole on US's own borders.

Found it again ... it's an update page from cnn.  Relevant quotes:

Unless the rules change soon, millions of Britons who'd hoped to ease their post-lockdown blues with an escape to warmer climes will likely have to scrap their plans unless they want to endure enforced isolation on their return or risk a £1,000 fine -- about $1,250.
And for the UK's tourism industry, any prospect of soaking up some much-needed foreign tourist dollars is vanishing fast. Britain has many charms, but two weeks' incarceration inside the same room is not why people visit this sceptered isle.
If that wasn't enough to stoke frustrations, it seems that far from being stringently enforced, the new regulations will only be lightly policed after they come into effect on June 8, with spot checks that may actually miss the virus carriers they're designed to keep sequestered.


----------



## jblended

Megs said:


> How will they enact that? I know what some states in the US did/tried to do, but I feel like people go around this so easily (unfortunately).


I read a while ago that in some countries you're forced to download an app that updates authorities on whether you've broken quarantine (I think this was Russia and China) and you get hefty fines if you do so.
I don't see that flying in the UK, though. Also, people would just leave their phones at home, surely? 

Edit: I didn't see the post above. Thanks for the info @momtok


----------



## momtok

jblended said:


> Very kind of you.
> It was my worst nightmare come true, especially since I've been so careful and still somehow contracted it. However, I count myself extremely lucky that my mum was back on her feet and talking of returning to work by the time I got ill. If I had caught it when she still needed me, or worse yet, had I infected her, I don't know how I would have lived with it.
> I'm sorry your hubby's aunt is in a nursing home during this crisis. It must be extremely stressful on the whole family. I can only hope that the nursing home is taking extra precautions now as they've had some cases and are aware of the ease of transmission, and that she will be safe there.
> I genuinely hope that everything will be okay.




I had read your earlier reports, about how careful you were with everything else, and how your mask had broken during a hospital trip and that was how you thought you caught it.
As to hubby's aunt ... her kidneys are basically shutting down (she's 96, so this is not a shock), and thats' why they took her to the hospital.  They're speaking in terms of "rehab" at the moment, but a lot of us suspect this will be permanent.  I almost hate to admit that hubby used one aspect of this as a bit of free testing for his mother.  What I mean is, his mother (who's 90) was hanging out with her sisterinlaw (that 96 year old now in nursing home), but they were having neighbors in and out and in and out.  I was having foods shipped in from amazon, and another relative was getting other groceries delivered from local grocery stores, so these women (and yet another elderly sister who was involved in all this), COULD have sat their behinds down and quarantined as prevention.  But they didn't, they still had neighbors in and out just for the fun of it.  So hubby had actually resisted going to visit his mother in person because he didn't want to bring anything home to *us*, since we're being careful.  When the 96 year old went into hospital, she had breathing problems so they tested her and she was clear of virus, which means hubby's mother was probably clear, so hubby quick did a run out there in person.

Who would have thought a group of elderly women, in a genuine hot spot in PA, would be the ones not taking it seriously.  How ridiculous that hubby had to try to protect *us* from *them*.  I mean, I'm being a good daughter in law in terms of supplying them from a distance, but, damn, sit your @sses down, ladies!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

jblended said:


> Very kind of you.
> It was my worst nightmare come true, especially since I've been so careful and still somehow contracted it. However, I count myself extremely lucky that my mum was back on her feet and talking of returning to work by the time I got ill. If I had caught it when she still needed me, or worse yet, had I infected her, I don't know how I would have lived with it.
> I'm sorry your hubby's aunt is in a nursing home during this crisis. It must be extremely stressful on the whole family. I can only hope that the nursing home is taking extra precautions now as they've had some cases and are aware of the ease of transmission, and that she will be safe there.
> I genuinely hope that everything will be okay.



P.S., I almost asked this yesterday, but I didn't want to sound too literal at the time, so maybe I"ll throw this out there now .... You've said that you're immunocompressed.  ... Could it be then that your body is not chemically producing the antibodies you need?  At the level you need?  I'd read a report on vaccine testing the other day, where they said that they look for not just antibody production from a vaccine, but the actual level of antibody presence.  My point being, then, could they test you for antibodies, to see if you're just not producing enough of the antibodies?  Would treatment with antibodies from a recovered survivor help then?  I am NOT a medical person, so I'm firing blindly here, but when I read that article about checking *level* of antibody production, I thought of you.  Have your doctors said anything?  Would antibodies from others help?  (Or is that too hard of a treatment to procure?)


----------



## jblended

momtok said:


> I had read your earlier reports, about how careful you were with everything else, and how your mask had broken during a hospital trip and that was how you thought you caught it.


It still amazes me that anyone is patient enough to read my long rambling posts. 



momtok said:


> Who would have thought a group of elderly women, in a genuine hot spot in PA, would be the ones not taking it seriously. How ridiculous that hubby had to try to protect *us* from *them*. I mean, I'm being a good daughter in law in terms of supplying them from a distance, but, damn, sit your @sses down, ladies!


Honestly, I can't wrap my head around that mentality. Either they feel like they've been through worse and this is all blown out of proportion, or they feel like life is short and they won't miss out on what fun is to be had. I personally find it unreasonable and wish everyone would just settle down and SIP until we stop seeing the numbers we are. 
My friend in Brazil sent me a text saying he can't stop crying (covid fatigue at this point, I think). I didn't know how to console him. But I digress...
SIP is essential. Proof of this is simply the fact that the majority of the world enforced it. When have we ever seen that happen? This is a pandemic. It is not a hoax, it is not political, it is a catastrophe. And people sticking to the guidelines helps us all until a vaccine is available. 

I'm glad your silver lining was that hubby got to visit his mom. I was saying elsewhere that I feel lucky to be close to my mum during this, even if I'm isolated right now. Other people can't get anywhere near their families and that must be especially rough.


----------



## momtok

jblended said:


> *My friend in Brazil sent me a text saying he can't stop crying (covid fatigue at this point, I think). I didn't know how to console him. But I digress...*
> _This is a pandemic. It is not a hoax, it is not political, it is a catastrophe. And people sticking to the guidelines helps us all until a vaccine is available. _
> .



To the bold, Brazil is HORRIFIC.  The reports from Manaus!  If you want to see a minority group getting hammered by corona, look *there*.  
To the italics, amen and hallelujiah.


----------



## jblended

momtok said:


> P.S., I almost asked this yesterday, but I didn't want to sound too literal at the time, so maybe I"ll throw this out there now .... You've said that you're immunocompressed.  ... Could it be then that your body is not chemically producing the antibodies you need?  At the level you need?  I'd read a report on vaccine testing the other day, where they said that they look for not just antibody production from a vaccine, but the actual level of antibody presence.  My point being, then, could they test you for antibodies, to see if you're just not producing enough of the antibodies?  Would treatment with antibodies from a recovered survivor help then?  I am NOT a medical person, so I'm firing blindly here, but when I read that article about checking *level* of antibody production, I thought of you.  Have your doctors said anything?  Would antibodies from others help?  (Or is that too hard of a treatment to procure?)


Thank you for asking. I'll have to speak to my doctor about it in more detail before answering because I honestly don't know.
We had touched on an antibody infusion when I was diagnosed, but at the time he was telling me I'm _not _a good candidate for it. 
I will have to revisit the topic with him. I was meant to go today but I requested to check in by phone instead because I feel like my symptoms are manageable and I'd rather rest as I am. I'll definitely bring it up when I next see him and try to get more info. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Well, the events of the last few days have made my job very different. I work with the fed. gov't and today we were told that significant numbers of us have been deployed into contact tracing to support local public health departments. They expect huge numbers across the USA and a surge as a result of Memorial Day weekend and the protests. I am reassigned to covid matters for at least 5 months now. By the time I get back to my actual job it'll be like 9 months since I was at my office. The government is taking covid very seriously, and we're looking into tracking and apps for certain groups. So, still wearing my mask even more now and SIP.


----------



## momtok

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I work with the fed. gov't and today we were told that significant numbers of us *have been deployed into contact tracing* to support local public health departments.



If it's any consolation, thank you.  It's really 'us against the virus', until those vaccines are ready.


----------



## momtok

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, the events of the last few days have made my job very different. I work with the fed. gov't and today we were told that significant numbers of us have been deployed into contact tracing to support local public health departments. They expect huge numbers across the USA and a surge as a result of Memorial Day weekend and the protests. I am reassigned to covid matters for at least 5 months now. By the time I get back to my actual job it'll be like 9 months since I was at my office. The government is taking covid very seriously, and we're looking into tracking and apps for certain groups. So, still wearing my mask even more now and SIP.



P.S. Just saw an interview on tv.  People crowded together (and i mean in there shoulder to shoulder crowded around interviewer and interviewee), loud talking, Those masks I saw were not n95 so not particularly good protection when people are literally huddled shoulder to shoulder.  One guy even had the mask beneath his nose, ... so, ya know ... yay team!  (roll eyes).


----------



## limom

elvisfan4life said:


> thank you for defending me and I am.sorry you got so much abuse - people on here generally rarely annoy.me.enough to ignore them but I have been doing that more as the months go.on  and more I rarely come on now as I'm so sick and* tired of stupid people* while the world is in such crisis keep safe xx


So unnecessary.
Bye, now.


----------



## limom

momtok said:


> P.S. Just saw an interview on tv.  People crowded together (and i mean in there shoulder to shoulder crowded around interviewer and interviewee), loud talking, Those masks I saw were not n95 so not particularly good protection when people are literally huddled shoulder to shoulder.  One guy even had the mask beneath his nose, ... so, ya know ... yay team!  (roll eyes).


there was a report that mask wearing and good hygiene reduced infection by 85%.
Here is the data
https://www.livescience.com/face-masks-eye-protection-covid-19-prevention.html
https://www.livescience.com/face-masks-eye-protection-covid-19-prevention.html


----------



## momtok

limom said:


> there was a report that mask wearing and good hygiene reduced infection by 85%.
> Here is the data
> https://www.livescience.com/face-masks-eye-protection-covid-19-prevention.html



"The review found that keeping a distance of at least 3 feet (1 meter) from other people lowered the chances of coronavirus infection or spread by 82%, and keeping a distance of 6 feet (2 m) could be even more effective."

Yeah, but the problem is, shoulder to shoulder isn't 3 feet.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> "The review found that keeping a distance of at least 3 feet (1 meter) from other people lowered the chances of coronavirus infection or spread by 82%, and keeping a distance of 6 feet (2 m) could be even more effective."
> 
> Yeah, but the problem is, shoulder to shoulder isn't 3 feet.


I've said this before but I think it is worth repeating. The distance you stay away from other people is important, but also the time in which you are in the same area with someone is also important. If you are in a room with someone, even if you stay 6 feet apart, your risk for catching the virus goes up the longer you both stay in the same room.


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> I've said this before but I think it is worth repeating. The distance you stay away from other people is important, but also the time in which you are in the same area with someone is also important. If you are in a room with someone, even if you stay 6 feet apart, your risk for catching the virus goes up the longer you both stay in the same room.



And of course it also matters what you're doing.  Quietly, gently breathing, not too bad.  Talking ... now you've got more virus being expelled.  Singing/chanting/shouting/talking loudly ... higher and further expulsion.  That chart that came out some weeks ago, showing how contagion spread between tables at a restaurant was horrifying, and that, I suspect, had a lot to do with how much talking/laughing/etc was going on.  A church choir caused an outbreak too, iirc, and what made it worse was the singing -- forcible expulsion of air.  That was not a tightly enclosed area (gases had plenty of distant spaces to further diffuse to, just like at that restaurant, there had been a ventilation/air handling system providing air flow for diffusion).  But in that choir, people were close, and no, not wearing masks, but particularly damning is that they were singing loudly.  Forceful expulsion.  This is why I pointed to the people in that interview I mentioned.  Shoulder to shoulder, and plenty of exclamations and loud comments.  All it takes is one, just one, and then all family members become sitting ducks too. ..... Get enough people close enough together, especially in geographical areas that have significant infection rates, and you're almost guaranteed to have your 'one' somewhere in there.


----------



## Aminu

Progress! From 15 June, face coverings will be mandatory on all public transport in the UK. Failure to comply will result in fines or refused permission to board buses and trains. Exceptions will be made for very young children, disabled people and those with breathing difficulties. 

I haven't been looking forward to getting back on the tube when my work picks up again and when I'm able to book appointments once the salons and clinics finally reopen. It's a hotbed of germs, I often pick up colds after a grimy, densely packed tube journey (despite being very careful not to touch anything and carrying antibac hand gel in all my bags.) This is an enormous relief, I have no idea why it's taken them so long. Capacity had been significantly reduced since the beginning of the pandemic, but it made no sense to have people breathing on each other in these enclosed spaces. So this will be our new normal going forward,  I'm very glad of it.


----------



## momtok

So one of daughter's teachers let slip what the school is looking at as a potential for autumn.  They haven't even gotten this approved yet, but basically it boils down to this as their best case scenario:

Half days, with only four classes per day.  (This is a high school.)
Furthermore, cut the student body into individual "blocks" of students.  (Like, you're on team A, next student is on team B, next student is on team C, etc, essentially cutting the school into three or so teams.  Now have only one team in there per day, so much fewer in classrooms at any given time.  I can only imagine the coding that will have to go into the computer selection process for this, considering this is high school and the kids have all sorts of randomly selected classes, but so be it.  Not my problem. .... We shall see.  There'll be lots of online education as well to partner with this, but I have to tell you, the kids around her really crapped out on that this past marking period.  The teachers actually were handing out points that could improve overall yearly grades, if you did the work and earned the points.  So there was incentive.  But in most of daughter's classes, only about three kids showed up each time online, usually the same handful. (And every kid had a chromebook provided from the school, so this was not lack of technology.)

Anyway ...
What it would essentially boil down to is daughter actually in the school building only one third of the normal days, and those days would only be half days.  I assume this would also deal with the problem of the kids loaded into buses to and from, as well.  That's not an issue for us though, as we drop her off and pick her up.  (Yes, she's spoiled with that, but we have a damn good reason ... had a problem in third grade with a bus driver, a *school bus* driver picking on her because of her size.  To the point that this idiot went to the elementary school principle and started commenting on the back pack she used because of her size.  Elementary principle looked at bus driver like he was nuts, then contacted *us* and asked why bus driver was picking on a child.  This coming from a school principle, who then took it upon himself to ream out said bus driver.  It's the kind of thing you would never think could even happen, but there it was.  Which means we could never again trust that this bus driver would treat her fairly.  So since then we've been driving her. .... I only say this before anyone says she's too privileged or spoiled or whatever since she doesn't use the bus.)


----------



## limom

momtok said:


> So one of daughter's teachers let slip what the school is looking at as a potential for autumn.  They haven't even gotten this approved yet, but basically it boils down to this as their best case scenario:
> 
> Half days, with only four classes per day.  (This is a high school.)
> Furthermore, cut the student body into individual "blocks" of students.  (Like, you're on team A, next student is on team B, next student is on team C, etc, essentially cutting the school into three or so teams.  Now have only one team in there per day, so much fewer in classrooms at any given time.  I can only imagine the coding that will have to go into the computer selection process for this, considering this is high school and the kids have all sorts of randomly selected classes, but so be it.  Not my problem. .... We shall see.  There'll be lots of online education as well to partner with this, but I have to tell you, the kids around her really crapped out on that this past marking period.  The teachers actually were handing out points that could improve overall yearly grades, if you did the work and earned the points.  So there was incentive.  But in most of daughter's classes, only about three kids showed up each time online, usually the same handful. (And every kid had a chromebook provided from the school, so this was not lack of technology.)
> 
> Anyway ...
> What it would essentially boil down to is daughter actually in the school building only one third of the normal days, and those days would only be half days.  I assume this would also deal with the problem of the kids loaded into buses to and from, as well.  That's not an issue for us though, as we drop her off and pick her up.  (Yes, she's spoiled with that, but we have a damn good reason ... had a problem in third grade with a bus driver, a *school bus* driver picking on her because of her size.  To the point that this idiot went to the elementary school principle and started commenting on the back pack she used because of her size.  Elementary principle looked at bus driver like he was nuts, then contacted *us* and asked why bus driver was picking on a child.  This coming from a school principle, who then took it upon himself to ream out said bus driver.  It's the kind of thing you would never think could even happen, but there it was.  Which means we could never again trust that this bus driver would treat her fairly.  So since then we've been driving her. .... I only say this before anyone says she's too privileged or spoiled or whatever since she doesn't use the bus.)


What year is she in?
What happens with extra curricular?
Don’t feel bad about driving her, my son was driven since elementary, school is stressful enough.
Some kids thrive on the ride and many get bullied or bully other. 
Plus depending on  where you live a 5 minutes drive home turns into a 45 minutes ordeal...

.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

limom said:


> What year is she in?
> What happens with extra curricular?
> Don’t feel bad about driving her, my son was driven since elementary, school is stressful enough.
> Some kids thrive on the ride and many get bullied or bully other.
> Plus depending on  where you live a 5 minutes drive home turns into a 45 minutes ordeal...
> 
> .



Daughter is going into senior year this coming autumn (man, how time flies, she's only 8 in my avatar).
I don't know about sports, but clubs are already online at the moment ... she does Spanish club and tutoring for NHS, so that's ready made for online.  The sport she does is kung fu and karate (outside of the regular school system), which she both takes and teaches in.  And I have to say, the school she's been doing it with for all these years has really impressed me.  No offense to them, because the Master there is amazing, but this is a martial arts school that usually can't organize themselves out of a paper bag.  As in, you'll pay something, they'll cash the check, then they forget that you actually paid them and you end up producing the canceled check.  It's madness.  *However*, they've successfully moved classes online.  I'm stunned.  Impressed, but stunned.  Daughter takes classes on the back porch through zoom, and even teaches small groups the same way.  It's stunning how organized they suddenly became.  So that alone gives me hope that a lot of the world can, or is, or at least could, adjust as needed.


----------



## pixiejenna

momtok said:


> So one of daughter's teachers let slip what the school is looking at as a potential for autumn.  They haven't even gotten this approved yet, but basically it boils down to this as their best case scenario:
> 
> Half days, with only four classes per day.  (This is a high school.)
> Furthermore, cut the student body into individual "blocks" of students.  (Like, you're on team A, next student is on team B, next student is on team C, etc, essentially cutting the school into three or so teams.  Now have only one team in there per day, so much fewer in classrooms at any given time.  I can only imagine the coding that will have to go into the computer selection process for this, considering this is high school and the kids have all sorts of randomly selected classes, but so be it.  Not my problem. .... We shall see.  There'll be lots of online education as well to partner with this, but I have to tell you, the kids around her really crapped out on that this past marking period.  The teachers actually were handing out points that could improve overall yearly grades, if you did the work and earned the points.  So there was incentive.  But in most of daughter's classes, only about three kids showed up each time online, usually the same handful. (And every kid had a chromebook provided from the school, so this was not lack of technology.)
> 
> Anyway ...
> What it would essentially boil down to is daughter actually in the school building only one third of the normal days, and those days would only be half days.  I assume this would also deal with the problem of the kids loaded into buses to and from, as well.  That's not an issue for us though, as we drop her off and pick her up.  (Yes, she's spoiled with that, but we have a damn good reason ... had a problem in third grade with a bus driver, a *school bus* driver picking on her because of her size.  To the point that this idiot went to the elementary school principle and started commenting on the back pack she used because of her size.  Elementary principle looked at bus driver like he was nuts, then contacted *us* and asked why bus driver was picking on a child.  This coming from a school principle, who then took it upon himself to ream out said bus driver.  It's the kind of thing you would never think could even happen, but there it was.  Which means we could never again trust that this bus driver would treat her fairly.  So since then we've been driving her. .... I only say this before anyone says she's too privileged or spoiled or whatever since she doesn't use the bus.)



Omg how awful I can't believe that the school bus driver said that. He definitely shouldn't be around kids. I'm sorry that happened to your daughter.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a update I actually have two baby birds, Chirpy boy and Bart Jr. 

We have a planned protest in my town tonight I hope that it remains peaceful.  I drove the route and didn't see anything out of the ordinary, no pallets of random bricks dropped off. Our downtown is kind of dead retail wise and has a lot of residents that live there. So I'm hopeful that it's not chaos. We do have a lot of retail stores in our town just not were the protest is scheduled to happen. They rerouted one of the major roads so it no longer runs through the downtown area. But the fear is if they do start looting it's going to affect the  residents the most small businesses next. All the big box stores are a different part of town. If they branch out to were the retail stores are is a bit of a walk.


----------



## luckylove

momtok said:


> So one of daughter's teachers let slip what the school is looking at as a potential for autumn.  They haven't even gotten this approved yet, but basically it boils down to this as their best case scenario:
> 
> Half days, with only four classes per day.  (This is a high school.)
> Furthermore, cut the student body into individual "blocks" of students.  (Like, you're on team A, next student is on team B, next student is on team C, etc, essentially cutting the school into three or so teams.  Now have only one team in there per day, so much fewer in classrooms at any given time.  I can only imagine the coding that will have to go into the computer selection process for this, considering this is high school and the kids have all sorts of randomly selected classes, but so be it.  Not my problem. .... We shall see.  There'll be lots of online education as well to partner with this, but I have to tell you, the kids around her really crapped out on that this past marking period.  The teachers actually were handing out points that could improve overall yearly grades, if you did the work and earned the points.  So there was incentive.  But in most of daughter's classes, only about three kids showed up each time online, usually the same handful. (And every kid had a chromebook provided from the school, so this was not lack of technology.)
> 
> Anyway ...
> What it would essentially boil down to is daughter actually in the school building only one third of the normal days, and those days would only be half days.  I assume this would also deal with the problem of the kids loaded into buses to and from, as well.  That's not an issue for us though, as we drop her off and pick her up.  (Yes, she's spoiled with that, but we have a damn good reason ... had a problem in third grade with a bus driver, a *school bus* driver picking on her because of her size.  To the point that this idiot went to the elementary school principle and started commenting on the back pack she used because of her size.  Elementary principle looked at bus driver like he was nuts, then contacted *us* and asked why bus driver was picking on a child.  This coming from a school principle, who then took it upon himself to ream out said bus driver.  It's the kind of thing you would never think could even happen, but there it was.  Which means we could never again trust that this bus driver would treat her fairly.  So since then we've been driving her. .... I only say this before anyone says she's too privileged or spoiled or whatever since she doesn't use the bus.)



Thanks for sharing the info about school in the fall. I have been curious how schools will be handling things. Schools in my area have not announced yet and my son's school is keeping all the options open, whilst strongly considering a type of hybrid/cycling in 1/3 of the time as well.  Not sure if this will be the implemented plan or not. I would love to know what other schools are planning if parents/students want to share.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

pixiejenna said:


> I have a update I actually have two baby birds, Chirpy boy and Bart Jr.
> 
> We have a planned protest in my town tonight I hope that it remains peaceful.  I drove the route and didn't see anything out of the ordinary, no pallets of random bricks dropped off. Our downtown is kind of dead retail wise and has a lot of residents that live there. So I'm hopeful that it's not chaos. We do have a lot of retail stores in our town just not were the protest is scheduled to happen. They rerouted one of the major roads so it no longer runs through the downtown area. But the fear is if they do start looting it's going to affect the  residents the most small businesses next. All the big box stores are a different part of town. If they branch out to were the retail stores are is a bit of a walk.


wow they are beautiful!


----------



## LemonDrop

They are adorable.


----------



## arnott

momtok said:


> Anyway ...
> What it would essentially boil down to is daughter actually in the school building only one third of the normal days, and those days would only be half days.  *I assume this would also deal with the problem of the kids loaded into buses to and from, as well.  That's not an issue for us though, as we drop her off and pick her up.  *(Yes, she's spoiled with that, but we have a damn good reason ... had a problem in third grade with a bus driver, a *school bus* driver picking on her because of her size.  To the point that this idiot went to the elementary school principle and started commenting on the back pack she used because of her size.  Elementary principle looked at bus driver like he was nuts, then contacted *us* and asked why bus driver was picking on a child.  This coming from a school principle, who then took it upon himself to ream out said bus driver.  It's the kind of thing you would never think could even happen, but there it was.  Which means we could never again trust that this bus driver would treat her fairly.  *So since then we've been driving her.* .... I only say this before anyone says she's too privileged or spoiled or whatever since she doesn't use the bus.)



Can she drive herself?   My high school didn't have a school bus so my parents dropped me off and picked me up until I could drive myself.  Then they would just give me their car to drive myself to and from school.

Was he picking on her because she's small?


----------



## momtok

arnott said:


> Can she drive herself?   My high school didn't have a school bus so my parents dropped me off and picked me up until I could drive myself.  Then they would just give me their car to drive myself to and from school.
> 
> Was he picking on her because she's small?



The driving is another "way that coronavirus impacted our lives".  She was actually about 2/3 of the way to getting her license, but then this whole thing hit.  I'm in eastern PA, which is not a good place for this.  We're literally only coming out of stay at home orders today.  So we've barely driven much of anywhere for the last few months, and when we *did*, I didnt' want her behind the wheel because this is the last place and time I want to be dealing with a potential accident.  I'm naturally gun shy as it is, not just because she's a learning driver, but because only about a year ago I had an accident where a truck literally backed up into me at a traffic light.  The guy took responsibility, but it was still stressful, especially going back and forth to the place that our mechanic suggested the body work done at, and that happens to be even further into the heart of the corona outbreak now.  Hope that all makes sense.  

So the idea of a potential accident, now, or even getting in trouble for extra driving the last few months, has not been good on my stress levels.  So we've decided to just back off, get an extension for the permit if needed, and let the outbreak shake out first.  She had also just started professional lessons through a driving school, and they've been shut down through all of this.  (And I'm not sure how I feel about her trapped in a small car with someone who does this with lots of other people too.  We're still trying to shake out the logistics on that as well.)

The picking on was because she has always been very petite, and so could not handle the backpack on her back, including the books/supplies she was expected to carry back and forth.  Yes, in third grade.  And this was not just our opinion ... hubby weighed her backpack, and checked it against a chart provided by the american pediatric association for weight of backpack versus size of child.  This was a chart from pediatricians.  She was nowhere close on that chart.  

So we got her a child's backpack that rolled on wheels.  The style like luggage, but child-sized and designed for a child.  Other kids had them too, so I really don't see the unusualness.  (It had _Dora_ on it, so I guarantee this was not adult luggage.)  Bus driver didn't like this, so hubby first showed the pediatric association chart to the bus company and the bus company told driver to knock it off.  Driver continued to make subtle wisecracks at daughter,_ and _started making wisecracks to elementary school principle.  Principle decided he was nuts, told us, reamed out bus driver for picking on a child, we pulled her to make sure she never in bus with that driver again.  

(And if anyone is picturing a grouchy old man as the bus driver, nope, wrong.  It was a big middle aged guy, with a long braided ponytail, scarf on his head, sunglasses and goatee, and quite honestly looked like he would have felt better on a Harley than driving a school bus.  So no, we weren't playing that game anymore.)


----------



## pixiejenna

Luckily the protest in my town was very peaceful. I didn't go but saw videos from it on line. None of the chaos seen in other protests. No businesses or residential homes were damaged by it. I initially wasn't super concerned about it because we had a peaceful protest when the governor put SIP and mandatory face masks in public. But with all the rioting and looting going on and as someone who works in retail it's scary to not know what is going to happen. There's also been reports on social media that now the looters hit Chicago they need to work their way out and start looting in our county. Basically they tapped the city now work our way out to the suburbs. Some suburbs have already been hit by looting. My store thankfully hasn't been hit but others in my company not too far away from us have been. I think the ones that are nearby highways are being targeted to be honest. I also did see a homeland security bus down the street from me. They were called in to help manage the protest and crowd. Honestly seeing that bus probably scared me the most.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> This is so scary. Even if you survive it, will you ever be as healthy as before?


Google Derek draper he is the husband of a UK Tv presenter and has been in hospital for over 2 months in an induced coma he has no virus left in his body now but the effect seems catastrophic


----------



## momtok

pixiejenna said:


> Luckily the protest in my town was very peaceful. I didn't go but saw videos from it on line. None of the chaos seen in other protests. No businesses or residential homes were damaged by it. I initially wasn't super concerned about it because we had a peaceful protest when the governor put SIP and mandatory face masks in public. But with all the rioting and looting going on and as someone who works in retail it's scary to not know what is going to happen. There's also been reports on social media that now the looters hit Chicago they need to work their way out and start looting in our county. Basically they tapped the city now work our way out to the suburbs. Some suburbs have already been hit by looting. My store thankfully hasn't been hit but others in my company not too far away from us have been. I think the ones that are nearby highways are being targeted to be honest. I also did see a homeland security bus down the street from me. They were called in to help manage the protest and crowd. Honestly seeing that bus probably scared me the most.



The marchers/protesters in my two 'local' cities have been peaceful as well, and I'm very pleased and proud of that.  However -- and here is my true concern about all of this -- facemasks are supposed to be mandatory around here.  I'm talking Lehigh and Northampton counties -- counties with plenty of coronavirus.  Facemasks are supposed to be mandatory across the state, but as I said, we are in counties that are on the worse end of the scale.  And we continue to get more cases every day, especially in those two cities.  (Actually, there are three cities within these counties, and all three have bad numbers, complete with a signficant number of warehouse outbreaks (so we're talking general population), plus store outbreaks and nursing home outbreaks.)

So, anyway, the timing of your post is ironic, given what I saw just literally two minutes ago.
Some years ago, our large church dismissed a pastor because this pastor was making rash, not smart decisions, that were clearly not thought through.  For anyone about to jump on this, or who plans on jumping on this once I tell you what happened, be aware that our church is very progressive.  We recently had a lesbian pastor until she retired.  Is that progressive enough?  One of our Sunday school helpers (I know this because I'm one of the teachers), who is also on council, is an extremely well respected gay man, father, and lawyer. So don't bother assuming that this other pastor was dismissed because of politics.  It was literally a case of making stupid decisions with_ little forethought._

So said pastor now has a smaller church in one of those three cities in our corona-hit counties.  Plenty of elderly people (ie. who would easily be susceptible to corona), because it's a smaller church on the edge of the city.  Said pastor went to a rally, and I have just seen video of the same.  And there is said pastor, screaming said pastor's head off (screaming = high force expulsion of air), nice and tightly in there with a bunch of _other_ screaming people.  Yes, some people in the group have masks.  Some even have them on.  But said screaming pastor and those screaming people immediately nearby ------- MASKS HANGING AROUND THEIR NECKS.

What an effin idiot.  If said pastor takes something back to the church ....... sigh.


----------



## Chagall

They are planning protests in Toronto. Last weeks were peaceful so hopefully that will continue to be the case.


----------



## momtok

Addendum:

Oh, and the BEST part is this ...
Said pastor just posted to their facebook yesterday, saying (quoting as best I can remember), ----- "Police are not, not brutal just because they're not brutal in your world.  Coronavirus is not a hoax just because it's not prevalent in your world."

Ya see that?  Ya see that irony?
Then pull your effin mask up from your effin neck!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> The driving is another "way that coronavirus impacted our lives".  She was actually about 2/3 of the way to getting her license, but then this whole thing hit.  I'm in eastern PA, which is not a good place for this.  We're literally only coming out of stay at home orders today.  So we've barely driven much of anywhere for the last few months, and when we *did*, I didnt' want her behind the wheel because this is the last place and time I want to be dealing with a potential accident.  I'm naturally gun shy as it is, not just because she's a learning driver, but because only about a year ago I had an accident where a truck literally backed up into me at a traffic light.  The guy took responsibility, but it was still stressful, especially going back and forth to the place that our mechanic suggested the body work done at, and that happens to be even further into the heart of the corona outbreak now.  Hope that all makes sense.
> 
> So the idea of a potential accident, now, or even getting in trouble for extra driving the last few months, has not been good on my stress levels.  So we've decided to just back off, get an extension for the permit if needed, and let the outbreak shake out first.  She had also just started professional lessons through a driving school, and they've been shut down through all of this.  (And I'm not sure how I feel about her trapped in a small car with someone who does this with lots of other people too.  We're still trying to shake out the logistics on that as well.)
> 
> The picking on was because she has always been very petite, and so could not handle the backpack on her back, including the books/supplies she was expected to carry back and forth.  Yes, in third grade.  And this was not just our opinion ... hubby weighed her backpack, and checked it against a chart provided by the american pediatric association for weight of backpack versus size of child.  This was a chart from pediatricians.  She was nowhere close on that chart.
> 
> So we got her a child's backpack that rolled on wheels.  The style like luggage, but child-sized and designed for a child.  Other kids had them too, so I really don't see the unusualness.  (It had _Dora_ on it, so I guarantee this was not adult luggage.)  Bus driver didn't like this, so hubby first showed the pediatric association chart to the bus company and the bus company told driver to knock it off.  Driver continued to make subtle wisecracks at daughter,_ and _started making wisecracks to elementary school principle.  Principle decided he was nuts, told us, reamed out bus driver for picking on a child, we pulled her to make sure she never in bus with that driver again.
> 
> (And if anyone is picturing a grouchy old man as the bus driver, nope, wrong.  It was a big middle aged guy, with a long braided ponytail, scarf on his head, sunglasses and goatee, and quite honestly looked like he would have felt better on a Harley than driving a school bus.  So no, we weren't playing that game anymore.)


No matter who it is, I can't imagine a person more cruel than one that picks on a child.

ETA: do you think it had anything to do with race?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## southernbelle43

hermes_lemming said:


> My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.


I am truly sorry to hear that.  It seems that in some people the immune response damages a lot of organs with lasting effects.  I pray he will recover.


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.



Oh that is terrifying! Sending prayers for healing. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> No matter who it is, I can't imagine a person more cruel than one that picks on a child.
> 
> ETA: do you think it had anything to do with race?



Honestly?  No, I actually don't.  We are a diverse area, and there are particularly a lot of other Asian families in this school district.  I think he thought her size was 'amusing' compared to the back pack, and saw no problem in poking fun at it.  I think he had a very bad filter.  Now technically, her size is affected by her race to a degree, but in this case, I think it was "petite-ism" and even moreso a person with a bad filter.


----------



## momtok

hermes_lemming said:


> My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.



Oh man.  
Not to pry, but is he immunodepressed?  I'm _only _asking because jblended has said she is, and I'm wondering if a link?


----------



## pixiejenna

momtok said:


> The marchers/protesters in my two 'local' cities have been peaceful as well, and I'm very pleased and proud of that.  However -- and here is my true concern about all of this -- facemasks are supposed to be mandatory around here.  I'm talking Lehigh and Northampton counties -- counties with plenty of coronavirus.  Facemasks are supposed to be mandatory across the state, but as I said, we are in counties that are on the worse end of the scale.  And we continue to get more cases every day, especially in those two cities.  (Actually, there are three cities within these counties, and all three have bad numbers, complete with a signficant number of warehouse outbreaks (so we're talking general population), plus store outbreaks and nursing home outbreaks.)
> 
> So, anyway, the timing of your post is ironic, given what I saw just literally two minutes ago.
> Some years ago, our large church dismissed a pastor because this pastor was making rash, not smart decisions, that were clearly not thought through.  For anyone about to jump on this, or who plans on jumping on this once I tell you what happened, be aware that our church is very progressive.  We recently had a lesbian pastor until she retired.  Is that progressive enough?  One of our Sunday school helpers (I know this because I'm one of the teachers), who is also on council, is an extremely well respected gay man, father, and lawyer. So don't bother assuming that this other pastor was dismissed because of politics.  It was literally a case of making stupid decisions with_ little forethought._
> 
> So said pastor now has a smaller church in one of those three cities in our corona-hit counties.  Plenty of elderly people (ie. who would easily be susceptible to corona), because it's a smaller church on the edge of the city.  Said pastor went to a rally, and I have just seen video of the same.  And there is said pastor, screaming said pastor's head off (screaming = high force expulsion of air), nice and tightly in there with a bunch of _other_ screaming people.  Yes, some people in the group have masks.  Some even have them on.  But said screaming pastor and those screaming people immediately nearby ------- MASKS HANGING AROUND THEIR NECKS.
> 
> What an effin idiot.  If said pastor takes something back to the church ....... sigh.



Ugh I really hope that he self isolates especially given his level of contact with the elderly. My dads church is still doing zoom or YouTube sermons. I don't anticipate it changing any time soon to be honest. The larger part of the congregation is elderly. 




hermes_lemming said:


> My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.



I'm sorry to hear about your cousins husband.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry.





southernbelle43 said:


> I am truly sorry to hear that.  It seems that in some people the immune response damages a lot of organs with lasting effects.  I pray he will recover.





luckylove said:


> Oh that is terrifying! Sending prayers for healing. Please keep us posted on his progress.





momtok said:


> Oh man.
> Not to pry, but is he immunodepressed?  I'm _only _asking because jblended has said she is, and I'm wondering if a link?





pixiejenna said:


> Ugh I really hope that he self isolates especially given his level of contact with the elderly. My dads church is still doing zoom or YouTube sermons. I don't anticipate it changing any time soon to be honest. The larger part of the congregation is elderly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your cousins husband.



Thank you all. Pls keep praying for him cuz if he goes, my cousin will have to convert fr stay at home house wife to joining the workforce after nearly 2 decades, and this is with 2 kids at home (high school age).

Her husband is not autoimmune depressed.  He is healthy or at least was.

I'm the one with the autoimmune disease but thankfully I'm healthy. *knock on wood* I had a light case of it.

My cousins husband had it hard. He came down with it for a week or so, recovered for a day and relapsed  for weeks on end and miraculously recovered a few weeks ago. And all seemed well until this am where he suddenly woke up in the AM and couldn't breath.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> My cousins husband had it hard. He came down with it for a week or so, recovered for a day and relapsed for weeks on end and miraculously recovered a few weeks ago. And all seemed well until this am where he suddenly woke up in the AM and couldn't breath.


I'm so sorry. I really hope he pulls through. 

And I just posted how that happened to me. I was recovering and then suddenly started symptoms all over again. Felt better for a couple of days, and then bam! hit me again. So tiring, you never get a proper chance to get on your feet before it knocks you down again.
I can't explain it.

And honestly, I'm not letting myself sleep much anymore. As tired as I am, I'm too afraid to sleep and wake up any worse than I feel now. 
Not to make this about me, but only to say his experience appears to be a little similar to my own. 
I really hope he pulls through. He must be so exhausted.

I don't understand this virus and I certainly don't know how some of us go from improving one day to right back to where we started the next.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I'm so sorry. I really hope he pulls through.
> 
> And I just posted how that happened to me. I was recovering and then suddenly started symptoms all over again. Felt better for a couple of days, and then bam! hit me again. So tiring, you never get a proper chance to get on your feet before it knocks you down again.
> I can't explain it.
> 
> And honestly, I'm not letting myself sleep much anymore. As tired as I am, I'm too afraid to sleep and wake up any worse than I feel now.
> Not to make this about me, but only to say his experience appears to be a little similar to my own.
> I really hope he pulls through. He must be so exhausted.
> 
> I don't understand this virus and I certainly don't know how some of us go from improving one day to right back to where we started the next.


Agreed. This would be the second time he relapse. The first time he relapsed after a day. This time he is relapsing after nearly a month it seems. Are you kidding me?! I really feel bad for my cousin. She is out of her mind right now with worry cuz this relapse is unusually brutal. I pray he doesn't get hooked up to a ventilator.


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> Agreed. This would be the second time he relapse. The first time he relapsed after a day. This time he is relapsing after nearly a month it seems. Are you kidding me?! I really feel bad for my cousin. She is out of her mind right now with worry cuz this relapse is unusually brutal. I pray he doesn't get hooked up to a ventilator.



When did he go to the hospital for this round? Do they know if the breathing difficulty is related to his lungs or his heart? Corona has been known to damage both but different treatments are preferred depending on whether or not corona caused heart damage. We are all praying he makes a full recovery!


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> When did he go to the hospital for this round? Do they know if the breathing difficulty is related to his lungs or his heart? Corona has been known to damage both but different treatments are preferred depending on whether or not corona caused heart damage. We are all praying he makes a full recovery!


This morning. I woke up to her panicky text. He is still there and she has not contacted me back.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Agreed. This would be the second time he relapse. The first time he relapsed after a day. This time he is relapsing after nearly a month it seems. Are you kidding me?! I really feel bad for my cousin. She is out of her mind right now with worry cuz this relapse is unusually brutal. I pray he doesn't get hooked up to a ventilator.


I’m so sorry to hear about your cousins husband. It seems odd to recover and then a month later have a renewal of symptoms. Is it possible he recovered and then caught it again? Scientists are still not clear if you are protected from reinfection if you have had it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your cousins husband. It seems odd to recover and then a month later have a renewal of symptoms. Is it possible he recovered and then caught it again? Scientists are still not clear if you are protected from reinfection if you have had it.


Idk yet. I've read reports in Asia where instead of reinfecton, the virus goes dormant.


----------



## FRUGAL123

Cat.A said:


> I’m Italian and it’s very hard the situation in my country right now. We can’t go out unless for working, going to the supermarket or for medical reasons. We have to stay home, there are strict rules to respect and, if you don’t, you will get in trouble.
> I work as a teacher and schools are closed, we are doing online lessons from home. Libraries, shops, restaurants... everything is closed and we are waiting for the situation to become better.
> I know people who are sick but they cannot be helped because they are not in too bad condition compared to other ones, so they have to stay home, check the situation and wait.
> Streets are desert, we have to be far from each other minimum 1m and, when we meet, we watch suspiciously to each other.
> I feel good in health but my soul is sick, I feel sad and depressed. I miss my routine, I don’t have a lifestyle right now, we live like shadows behind the doors.
> I’m just wondering if this disease should teach us as human beings something, maybe we are doing wrong and it’s time to learn from difficulties to become better... I don’t know.
> I’m most of the time speechless.


I think it's time to be kinder to mother nature. We are not saint , we have desire.
 I decided to stop eating wild boars and limit my leather purses purchase. ( not stop completely but limit it )
Mother Earth needs love from us.


----------



## whateve

FRUGAL123 said:


> I think it's time to be kinder to mother nature. We are not saint , we have desire.
> I decided to stop eating wild boars and limit my leather purses purchase. ( not stop completely but limit it )
> Mother Earth needs love from us.


I've never eaten a wild boar! Where are you?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

@hermes_lemming Hoping you've had some good news about your cousin's husband.


----------



## FRUGAL123

Hi . I am from Southeast Asia and we eat anything that walks.


----------



## FRUGAL123

whateve said:


> I've never eaten a wild boar! Where are you?


I am from Southeast Asia. We eat anything that walk except human.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Vlad said:


> Discussions on race and inequality inadvertently end up in discussions on politics. You would think that a human rights issue would be unilaterally supported, but we've seen over the last 15 years how easily politics are brought up on issues far less important than this one.
> 
> We understand the desire to discuss the current events around George Floyd's murder and racism. The last thing we want to do is open up that discussion, and have to delete and edit thoughts surrounding an issue as important as this one. Megs and I feel uncomfortable with that notion, because deleting anything on a topic as important as this would easily be seen as changing the narrative. But as we've said, and as you all know, we don't allow discussion on politics or religion. We have found this to be the best way to keep the community from experiencing a plethora of inter-member fighting. As you know, arguments even erupt over handbags. We've build up TPF on the grounds that we can all get together here and exercise some escapism from the tough issues that drone on everywhere else online and otherwise.


Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post and explain your position on the matter.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bklner2014 said:


> I agree, but such discussions inevitably get political, and that's just not the focus of this forum which I suppose is a business-driven decision. On my part, I respect the forum owners' decision, and will "take it elsewhere" should I wish to engage in discussions on human rights, oppression and inequality. That's not hard for me as there are plenty other online forums / websites to visit. On this forum, I choose to enjoy gawking at bags, Chanel specifically!


I took a break for a couple of days from this thread but I just wanted to come back and say I understand your mindset. I’ve decided that I’m not working myself up to explain things that people should research to understand on their own if they truly care. Some people either they get it or they don’t and that’s that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jktgal said:


> Covid news in USA may be off US media for now, but not in the rest of the world. In Africa, Ebola is back on the news. If the protests result in superspreading, no doubt covid will be back on the news in USA.
> 
> View attachment 4745383


I've ventured out last night with my DD to pick up food cuz the restaurant we chose didn't have delivery.
I was flabbergasted to see that only about 25% of the people were observing what your above poster indicates.
My DD was the one picking up the food while I waited in the car. She told me the line was long, packed, and when she tried to social distance, it didn't really matter because the people around her would get too close to her.


----------



## m_ichele

Winter’sJoy said:


> I took a break for a couple of days from this thread but I just wanted to come back and say I understand your mindset. I’ve decided that I’m not working myself up to explain things that people should research to understand on their own if they truly care. Some people either they get it or they don’t and that’s that.


I agree. I’ve taken to posting links when someone asks a question and if they want to argue, I simply say, “You asked so I googled and posted as an example. If you really care to know, Google and research it.”


----------



## Winter’sJoy

m_ichele said:


> I agree. I’ve taken to posting links when someone asks a question and if they want to argue, I simply say, “You asked so I googled and posted as an example. If you really care to know, Google and research it.”


I’ve come to realize a lot of people choose to think the way they do. It’s not because they are unaware, they like and want to protect the way life is for them. With all that is going on in the world we must protect our peace of mind and mental well-being. I hope you are taking care of yours


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> @hermes_lemming Hoping you've had some good news about your cousin's husband.


Sadly no. Thank you for checking.  I'm worried about the toll this is taking on the mental health of my cousin (his wife). 

How are you feeling? Are you better?


----------



## m_ichele

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’ve come to realize a lot of people choose to think the way they do. It’s not because they are unaware, they like and want to protect the way life is for them. With all that is going on in the world we must protect our peace of mind and mental well-being. I hope you are taking care of yours


Thank you, I hope the same for you


----------



## bklner2014

Winter’sJoy said:


> I took a break for a couple of days from this thread but I just wanted to come back and say I understand your mindset. I’ve decided that I’m not working myself up to explain things that people should research to understand on their own if they truly care. Some people either they get it or they don’t and that’s that.


Thanks, and agree with you. Please take care!


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Sadly no. Thank you for checking.  I'm worried about the toll this is taking on the mental health of my cousin (his wife).
> 
> How are you feeling? Are you better?


I cannot imagine the stress your cousin is under. Hoping with all my heart that his condition improves and you can all breathe a sigh of relief.

I'm about the same, thank you for asking. Fatigue, fever, congestion and no smell/taste yet, but nothing is worsening and no new symptoms popping up.
I am able to manage the fever (my main concern), which I take as a sign of improvement because there were days when nothing would bring it down.
I'm also doing absolutely nothing other than laying in bed and distracting myself online when I start to get depressed.
Looking forward to the day I can post saying I'm fully recovered and am able to make myself a cup of tea without needing to take a nap after.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bklner2014 said:


> Thanks, and agree with you. Please take care!


Thank you! You as well.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I need to share my story.  I know I've written about many things.  Coronavirus, recession, my kiss with the virus and my poor cousin's family ongoing battle with it.  And how I personally feel about wearing the mask.

This incident happened on wed. Yes this week.  I went to walk my dog right before curfew in my local neighborhood.  Same route, not too far.  I'm blessed to live in a good neighborhood (translation: it's safe). I had my earbuds on, my hood up (because it was windy) and my face mask.  All you can see were my eyes.

I saw a jeep without a top slowly coming up the street with three guys in it. I've never seen them before and had this wierd feeling so I shut off my music, kept an eye on them while walking my dog.  They saw me and pulled the jeep over to where I was and stopped the car. All three men just stared at me and I stopped walking and stood still and stared back at them.  They looked angry and after a min or two, the driver pulled away from the curb and continued to drive slowly down my normally posh street.  I looked back at the jeep and the guy sitting in the back just kept watching me, giving me the full stink eye. You can feel the hate pour out of this truck, from those three men.

As soon as my dog and I turned around the corner, I picked him up and ran all the way home.  I immediately looked at the mirror and saw what they saw - which are my eyes - which are unusually large for my race and probably why they couldn't tell what ethnicity i was.  Plus my face mask and hood hid all my other features.  I'd never thought I'd say this but thank god for the coronavirus or else I would have never had the mask on.  All they could see was a lightly tan woman.  I immediately called up a gf, shaken and crying. I understand this isn't representative of that race but rather 3 pricks looking to cause trouble.  But it shouldn't happen today.  And what broke my heart was the knowledge had I looked any more diverse, they might have hopped out of that truck.

I haven't left my house since then.  And could barely concentrate at work on thurs.  And then friday was my cousin. My neighbor knows and so do my close friends.  I haven't the heart to tell any family members because I rather them focus on my cousin's husband.

P.S. I didnt contact the police because they have their hands full with the peaceful protestors.  I just never expected to see this in my city. 

Thank you for listening and yes I usually carry mace on my key chain but it was three to one.


----------



## jblended

@hermes_lemming Thank you for being brave enough to share your story. I know writing that out cannot have been easy. It crushes my heart and literally terrifies me.
Between my lightly tan skin and my English accent, I've often confused people who wanted to hate me but decided I must be all right since I'm English. I've never felt the threat of physical harm in this way though, however I can picture exactly what you said about them glaring and almost trying to decide which box you tick. I've seen that look.
I am so thankful they got confused and drove off. I shudder to think...

I don't know how there can be so much hate in this world. This pandemic should have been a wake up call that we are all human, at the mercy of an invisible virus, and it should have brought people together.
Instead, somehow, the pandemic has revealed the ugliest parts of some people.

There are no sufficient words to express my feelings. I am so sorry you experienced that fear. I would have crumbled.

Please continue to talk to your friends who know. Do not bottle this up. Share as often as you need to, process the feelings entirely, allow yourself time to heal. We are all under so much pressure as it is, so this _trauma _is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## momtok

abc news ... I figure that's pretty apolitical
Re: .... well, regarding most of South/Latin America, because it's blowing out of control in Brazil, Peru, Colombia, etc.

https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/peru-running-oxygen-covid-19-patients-71090866

BOGOTA, Colombia -- Television. Sewing machine. Motorcycle.

These are the things Edda Marchan’s children sold to keep their mother breathing.

In the far stretch of northern Peru where the family lives, medicinal oxygen to treat the coronavirus has become a scarce commodity.

Eventually, they could not find any.

“It’s the greatest desperation in the world,” said her daughter, 39-year-old Fiorella Sorroza. “We are praying to God not to abandon us.”

In the South American nation wracked by COVID-19, one of the world’s most abundant elements is now in short supply. Exasperated relatives are racing to fill overpriced tanks. Long neglected hospitals are running empty. And President Martín Vizcarra has issued an emergency decree ordering industrial plants to ramp up production or purchase oxygen from other countries.

snip
That was the case for Armando Ancajima’s uncle, who was taken Sunday to a hospital in Talara, an oil producing city near Peru’s northern coast. Struggling to breathe, his nails purple, he had just 35% oxygen saturation on arrival. The family was told the hospital had no oxygen, suggesting that they rapidly find a way to buy it themselves.

editing to add:
And now (from multiple news sources), Brazil has supposedly stopped posting corona totals -- they're that bad.  Yikes.

editing once more to add:
I dread ... I *_dread_* this winter.  Between the way much of the public is handling corona in the US, combined with how this continues to escalate in more countries that either can't, or won't, handle it, I fear this will come back to bite and bite hard.


----------



## Tootsie17

hermes_lemming said:


> I need to share my story.  I know I've written about many things.  Coronavirus, recession, my kiss with the virus and my poor cousin's family ongoing battle with it.  And how I personally feel about wearing the mask.
> 
> This incident happened on wed. Yes this week.  I went to walk my dog right before curfew in my local neighborhood.  Same route, not too far.  I'm blessed to live in a good neighborhood (translation: it's safe). I had my earbuds on, my hood up (because it was windy) and my face mask.  All you can see were my eyes.
> 
> I saw a jeep without a top slowly coming up the street with three guys in it. I've never seen them before and had this wierd feeling so I shut off my music, kept an eye on them while walking my dog.  They saw me and pulled the jeep over to where I was and stopped the car. All three men just stared at me and I stopped walking and stood still and stared back at them.  They looked angry and after a min or two, the driver pulled away from the curb and continued to drive slowly down my normally posh street.  I looked back at the jeep and the guy sitting in the back just kept watching me, giving me the full stink eye. You can feel the hate pour out of this truck, from those three men.
> 
> As soon as my dog and I turned around the corner, I picked him up and ran all the way home.  I immediately looked at the mirror and saw what they saw - which are my eyes - which are unusually large for my race and probably why they couldn't tell what ethnicity i was.  Plus my face mask and hood hid all my other features.  I'd never thought I'd say this but thank god for the coronavirus or else I would have never had the mask on.  All they could see was a lightly tan woman.  I immediately called up a gf, shaken and crying. I understand this isn't representative of that race but rather 3 pricks looking to cause trouble.  But it shouldn't happen today.  And what broke my heart was the knowledge had I looked any more diverse, they might have hopped out of that truck.
> 
> I haven't left my house since then.  And could barely concentrate at work on thurs.  And then friday was my cousin. My neighbor knows and so do my close friends.  I haven't the heart to tell any family members because I rather them focus on my cousin's husband.
> 
> P.S. I didnt contact the police because they have their hands full with the peaceful protestors.  I just never expected to see this in my city.
> 
> Thank you for listening and yes I usually carry mace on my key chain but it was three to one.



I am glad that the men left you alone and you are safe.  How different the situation could have been if they thought you were a definite POC. It's sad how America, and possibly the world, is still dealing with racism.


----------



## Kylacove

Everyone is on edge these days so the men may have been wondering if the person wearing  hood and a mask was in their neighborhood looking to cause trouble. Walking your dog could have convinced then no. We have to stay aware of our surroundings but you really don't know what someone else is thinking, good or bad.


----------



## jblended

Kylacove said:


> Everyone is on edge these days so the men may have been wondering if the person wearing  hood and a mask was in their neighborhood looking to cause trouble. Walking your dog could have convinced then no. We have to stay aware of our surroundings but you really don't know what someone else is thinking, good or bad.


Entirely unrelated to the OP's experience but thank you because I needed to hear this as a general reminder.
These past few months I've been so on edge. When I see people standing too close together in a queue, or hear a cough, see a look of perceived judgement or irritation, I feel myself getting more and more uptight and edgy.
I almost feel like it's me against them and it's such hard work to try to stay alert and safe. 
Even after catching covid I find myself stressed whenever I look out the window and see people with their masks hanging around their necks. It's got me really wound up that people won't even wear their masks properly.
I must remember that everyone else (even those not following the pandemic recommended guidelines) must be feeling like it's them against the world.
Everyone is experiencing heightened anxiety and frustration as life has changed so drastically.


----------



## jblended

Adding to my point above, @hermes_lemming I want you to know I'm not dismissing your experience in any way. I have been on the receiving end of that specific look you described and I know how chilling it can be.
All that matters is that you process the emotions this experience stirred up in you and reach a point where you feel safe again. Covid has already touched you and your cousin's life directly, so any additional tension now would be too much to handle. Please make sure you are taking care of yourself. 

My personal takeaway (in my post above) is that _I _need to be careful not to judge the unusual behaviours of others during this time . I may well be projecting my own anxieties onto other people, who may simply be staring at me because they are attempting to figure out if we're far enough apart, or because they like the mask I'm wearing.
The alternative perspective to your experience showed me that I have recently been guilty of not considering _why _people are behaving differently, and I have been assuming the worst due to my own frustrations. This has only heightened my anxiety and done a disservice to those whom I may have judged (and stared at with a look of fear in my eyes without justified cause).
I need to remember that everyone is feeling tense and we are all managing as best we can.

*edited out a million typos lol


----------



## momtok

jblended said:


> *These past few months I've been so on edge. When I see people standing too close together in a queue, or hear a cough, see a look of perceived judgement or irritation, I feel myself getting more and more uptight and edgy.*
> I almost feel like it's me against them and it's such hard work to try to stay alert and safe.
> Even after catching covid I find myself stressed whenever I look out the window and see people with their masks hanging around their necks. It's got me really wound up that people won't even wear their masks properly.
> I must remember that everyone else (even those not following the pandemic recommended guidelines) must be feeling like it's them against the world.
> Everyone is experiencing heightened anxiety and frustration as life has changed so drastically.



Yep.  And right now I have a cough, which is just another little thing I worry about (minor, though, compared to my worries about second wave).  I've always been mildly asthmatic, in the sense that I've never needed regular medication, but triggers like allergies or breathing cold air trigger what the doctor says is typical asthma reactions.  Never really worried much before, but then I had a bad bacterial lung infection in November (diagnosed, xrays done, so I'm not lying about it being genuine bacterial), and my lungs are still more irritable (doctor's word) since then.  Upshot: I cough more right now, especially in the mornings.  I will have my explanation ready to go at Tuesday morning's routine mammo.  Same hospital system as my doctor, so if they have any questions they can at least look up my Nov. lung infection.

As for everyone against the world .... I consider myself an inborn pragmatist/realist, and, well, it is everyone against the world at this point.  I've never been a particularly kissy-face person, and would much rather just call a spade a shovel.  I can be offended all day about someone not wearing a mask, but that won't solve it, and as a realist, I'm more about priorities and solving it.  So I simply stay away, as is my entire family.  I was correct about this thing coming back in late January, so the one perk is that now they listen to me.    (My mother's day card included the phrase "You were right."  It sits open on my bureau.    )   

Yeah, well, anyway, eating out is done by curbside delivery from restaurants we want to support, groceries delivered from whole foods (or some supplies from amazon), daughter has a slew of online courses that will keep her busy this summer, hubby is on work-at-home for indefinite time (luckily, his job takes corona seriously), and we're lucky not to be particulary worried about his job security or the company itself.  I have a hobby I'm working hard on.  We're actually quite good hunkered down like this, and like that we shall stay.  I fear for the innocents, I will say that, and as I've said before.  But really, protecting yourself or any susceptible family members is, exactly as you say, each against the world.  Shrug.  I tend not to be sappy.  Just realistic.


----------



## Kylacove

I too am glad hermes is ok. A woman walking alone should follow her gut about her safety. It just struck me when she described how she was dressed protected her I could see it a different way. Those men could be racists jerks or men trying to protect their families. We can't know without asking.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Tootsie17 said:


> I am glad that the men left you alone and you are safe.  How different the situation could have been if they thought you were a definite POC. It's sad how America, and possibly the world, is still dealing with racism.





jblended said:


> Adding to my point above, @hermes_lemming I want you to know I'm not dismissing your experience in any way. I have been on the receiving end of that specific look you described and I know how chilling it can be.
> All that matters is that you process the emotions this experience stirred up in you and reach a point where you feel safe again. Covid has already touched you and your cousin's life directly, so any additional tension now would be too much to handle. Please make sure you are taking care of yourself.
> 
> My personal takeaway (in my post above) is that _I _need to be careful not to judge the unusual behaviours of others during this time . I may well be projecting my own anxieties onto other people, who may simply be staring at me because they are attempting to figure out if we're far enough apart, or because they like the mask I'm wearing.
> The alternative perspective to your experience showed me that I have recently been guilty of not considering _why _people are behaving differently, and I have been assuming the worst due to my own frustrations. This has only heightened my anxiety and done a disservice to those whom I may have judged (and stared at with a look of fear in my eyes without justified cause).
> I need to remember that everyone is feeling tense and we are all managing as best we can.
> 
> *edited out a million typos lol


I left my house for the first time today since Wed.  I was just terrified.  My eyes are even watering now remembering it.  I dont understand how three strangers can just blatantly hate me w/o even knowing me.  And whats sad is that it was a family.  The father was driving, his eldest son up front of the jeep and his teenage son in the back.  The family resemblance was undeniable. This kind of hatred is taught and we need to stop it.

I've told more of my friends of that incident, and they're mostly of that race.  All are upset and angry it happened.  And we all know it's really three aholes.  

What geniunely worries me is that as these protests continue, how many more people who are upset by it will feel the need to lash out.

In the interim, I need to find my balls so to speak.  Animals smell fear and right now I have to somehow retrain my brain into thinking my neighborhood is safe again when in the back of my head I know it's not.


----------



## Chagall

Kylacove said:


> I too am glad hermes is ok. A woman walking alone should follow her gut about her safety. It just struck me when she described how she was dressed protected her I could see it a different way. Those men could be racists jerks or men trying to protect their families. We can't know without asking.


I cannot understand how three men could interpret a lone woman walking her dog as being a threat.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I cannot understand how three men could interpret a lone woman walking her dog as being a threat.


Like I said, I think they were just pissed because of the protesters on wed and looking for a way to lash out. That slow drive down that street wasn't to admire the houses nor the architecture.  They were looking for trouble.

My city is so empty now. I had to run an errand on the other side of town and all the buildings were boarded up with a handful of folks wearing masks milling about. Ive never seen it so empty, even during the holidays.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> My cousin just text me.  Her husband - who we all thought finally beat the virus is back in the ER.  He suddenly couldn't breath this morning.


I just saw this, wow. I thought that he had recovered after all this time. I'm very sorry. Wishing him and your family all the best.


----------



## Tootsie17

Chagall said:


> I cannot understand how three men could interpret a lone woman walking her dog as being a threat.





Chagall said:


> I cannot understand how three men could interpret a lone woman walking her dog as being a threat.



I know!! What stupidity!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> I just saw this, wow. I thought that he had recovered after all this time. I'm very sorry. Wishing him and your family all the best.


Thank you, me too.  But given this disease, I shouldn't be surprised.  There were reports in asia how the disease went dormant for a month or so and then returned afterwards. I think that's what happened here.  But yea, its a big toll on my cousin.



Tootsie17 said:


> I know!! What stupidity!


They were being punks.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

@hermes_lemming do you carry any kind of weapon on you?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Winter’sJoy said:


> @hermes_lemming do you carry any kind of weapon on you?


My next door neighbor just asked the same thing today.  I have mace on my key chain.  And thankfully my father taught me self defense growing up, so I can handle one man (and have done so in the past twice - these were guy friends testing me) but not three at one time.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hermes_lemming said:


> My next door neighbor just asked the same thing today.  I have mace on my key chain.  And thankfully my father taught me self defense growing up, so I can handle one man (and have done so in the past twice) but not three at one time.


Mace is definitely a start and that’s great that you are capable of utilizing the self defense skills you have been taught in a real life situation. I’m glad you are okay, shaken but okay. Be safe out there


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kylacove said:


> I too am glad hermes is ok. A woman walking alone should follow her gut about her safety. It just struck me when she described how she was dressed protected her I could see it a different way. Those men could be racists jerks or men trying to protect their families. We can't know without asking.


I was wearing a sweatshirt, jeans and am 5'4 barely a buck sopping wet.  How am I percieved as a threat?  Especially by 3 men in a open air jeep?  Walking a toy breed.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hermes_lemming said:


> I was wearing a sweatshirt, jeans and am 5'4 barely a buck sopping wet.  How am I percieved as a threat?  Especially by 3 men in a open air jeep?  Walking a toy breed.


I agree. Protecting your family does not involve trolling and looking for trouble. They had no business doing that to you and I hate it happened to you. You were very smart and acted appropriately. Your fear and reaction is also appropriate. Take care hun.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kylacove said:


> Everyone is on edge these days so the men may have been wondering if the person wearing  hood and a mask was in their neighborhood looking to cause trouble. Walking your dog could have convinced then no. We have to stay aware of our surroundings but you really don't know what someone else is thinking, good or bad.



See my previous statement.  Once again, I'm barely big enough to matter.  We HAVE to wear a mask in my city.  It's literally law.  You need to wear something the minute you leave your house.  Everyone wears a face mask.  It wasn't black or a scarf or could anyway be misconstrued to rob any fine folk.  It was a blue surgical mask, no fancy n95 variety.  If my diminutive stature, collegiate garb and 5 lb pooch are considered a menace to society by 3 men who easily outweigh me and are in a moving vehicle, then the world is crazier than I thought.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sunshine mama said:


> I've ventured out last night with my DD to pick up food cuz the restaurant we chose didn't have delivery.
> I was flabbergasted to see that only about 25% of the people were observing what your above poster indicates.
> My DD was the one picking up the food while I waited in the car. She told me the line was long, packed, and when she tried to social distance, it didn't really matter because the people around her would get too close to her.



People don’t care anymore here, our state reopened and the amount of people out is far more than before and no one is social distancing at all. At work i;ve even had customers call to complain about it because they came in to shop and people were repeatedly getting too close too them as they attempted to stay distant from others. 



hermes_lemming said:


> I need to share my story.  I know I've written about many things.  Coronavirus, recession, my kiss with the virus and my poor cousin's family ongoing battle with it.  And how I personally feel about wearing the mask.
> 
> This incident happened on wed. Yes this week.  I went to walk my dog right before curfew in my local neighborhood.  Same route, not too far.  I'm blessed to live in a good neighborhood (translation: it's safe). I had my earbuds on, my hood up (because it was windy) and my face mask.  All you can see were my eyes.
> 
> I saw a jeep without a top slowly coming up the street with three guys in it. I've never seen them before and had this wierd feeling so I shut off my music, kept an eye on them while walking my dog.  They saw me and pulled the jeep over to where I was and stopped the car. All three men just stared at me and I stopped walking and stood still and stared back at them.  They looked angry and after a min or two, the driver pulled away from the curb and continued to drive slowly down my normally posh street.  I looked back at the jeep and the guy sitting in the back just kept watching me, giving me the full stink eye. You can feel the hate pour out of this truck, from those three men.
> 
> As soon as my dog and I turned around the corner, I picked him up and ran all the way home.  I immediately looked at the mirror and saw what they saw - which are my eyes - which are unusually large for my race and probably why they couldn't tell what ethnicity i was.  Plus my face mask and hood hid all my other features.  I'd never thought I'd say this but thank god for the coronavirus or else I would have never had the mask on.  All they could see was a lightly tan woman.  I immediately called up a gf, shaken and crying. I understand this isn't representative of that race but rather 3 pricks looking to cause trouble.  But it shouldn't happen today.  And what broke my heart was the knowledge had I looked any more diverse, they might have hopped out of that truck.
> 
> I haven't left my house since then.  And could barely concentrate at work on thurs.  And then friday was my cousin. My neighbor knows and so do my close friends.  I haven't the heart to tell any family members because I rather them focus on my cousin's husband.
> 
> P.S. I didnt contact the police because they have their hands full with the peaceful protestors.  I just never expected to see this in my city.
> 
> Thank you for listening and yes I usually carry mace on my key chain but it was three to one.



I’m sorry that this happened to you, the fact that you’re walking a dog should be pretty evident that you’re a safe person. I’m glad you listened to your gut instinct and it kept you safe. I can’t imagine how shaken you must have been. 



momtok said:


> abc news ... I figure that's pretty apolitical
> Re: .... well, regarding most of South/Latin America, because it's blowing out of control in Brazil, Peru, Colombia, etc.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/peru-running-oxygen-covid-19-patients-71090866
> 
> BOGOTA, Colombia -- Television. Sewing machine. Motorcycle.
> 
> These are the things Edda Marchan’s children sold to keep their mother breathing.
> 
> In the far stretch of northern Peru where the family lives, medicinal oxygen to treat the coronavirus has become a scarce commodity.
> 
> Eventually, they could not find any.
> 
> “It’s the greatest desperation in the world,” said her daughter, 39-year-old Fiorella Sorroza. “We are praying to God not to abandon us.”
> 
> In the South American nation wracked by COVID-19, one of the world’s most abundant elements is now in short supply. Exasperated relatives are racing to fill overpriced tanks. Long neglected hospitals are running empty. And President Martín Vizcarra has issued an emergency decree ordering industrial plants to ramp up production or purchase oxygen from other countries.
> 
> snip
> That was the case for Armando Ancajima’s uncle, who was taken Sunday to a hospital in Talara, an oil producing city near Peru’s northern coast. Struggling to breathe, his nails purple, he had just 35% oxygen saturation on arrival. The family was told the hospital had no oxygen, suggesting that they rapidly find a way to buy it themselves.
> 
> editing to add:
> And now (from multiple news sources), Brazil has supposedly stopped posting corona totals -- they're that bad.  Yikes.
> 
> editing once more to add:
> I dread ... I *_dread_* this winter.  Between the way much of the public is handling corona in the US, combined with how this continues to escalate in more countries that either can't, or won't, handle it, I fear this will come back to bite and bite hard.



So one of my guilty pleasures is a show called 90 day fiancé. They created a new quarantine edition because they obviously can’t film and the cast are filming it themselves. A lot of the couples are in the US but they also have some who aren’t. It’s honestly pretty interesting/educational to see how the virus is affecting other countries.  One couple is in Ecuador and are in a small town and a local was found washed up on the beach not far from where they live, it;s suspected that he had covid. It’s so bad there that people  are basically dumping bodies of those who died and is suspected to have the virus into the ocean. They also have a strict curfew and have to have papers to prove where they live when they go out and get stopped. Another couple the woman is in still in her home country Kenya and showed us basically when curfew is near it;s nearly a stampede of people rushing home. She also had to line her window/patio area with tons of huge rocks because people are so desperate that they’re literally climbing up walls to break into people’s homes. So when they hear someone outside they have to throw rocks at them to keep them out if their home. A few countries actually require people to have papers filled out and carry with them if they go out as to proof to why they’re out.


----------



## dnumgiz

I was not keen on hanging out so that I rejected a friend several times and now we aren't communicating at all. Lol


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> See my previous statement.  Once again, I'm barely big enough to matter.  We HAVE to wear a mask in my city.  It's literally law.  You need to wear something the minute you leave your house.  Everyone wears a face mask.  It wasn't black or a scarf or could anyway be misconstrued to rob any fine folk.  It was a blue surgical mask, no fancy n95 variety.  If my diminutive stature, collegiate garb and 5 lb pooch are considered a menace to society by 3 men who easily outweigh me and are in a moving vehicle, then the world is crazier than I thought.


I concur and don't think you even need to explain that you posed no risk. A hoodie on a windy day is normal. A mask is required and thus normal. A woman walking her dog is normal. There was no need for them to slow to a stop and glare at you. 
If you remove covid and protests, on any mundane day- their actions would be abnormal and terrifying. Why would 3 men slow to a stop near a woman waking down an empty street? Now add in those other elements and it is doubly worrisome.

I also agree with everyone who said that it was correct that you followed your gut instinct and ran home. It was absolutely the right thing to do.
How many women have had a man look a them funny- even from across a room- and just _known _that look is off and it was best to leave immediately? I know I've had that experience and I was unfortunately proven right about it. This is the same. We interpret nonverbal cues in these situations, and if your gut told you 'danger', then it was likely right.

I am proud of you for leaving your house again and hope you continue to face this newfound anxiety. I'm also glad your neighbours are supportive and rallying around you. That helps a lot, to be heard and believed and supported.
Please take care.


----------



## jblended

I can't dodge my follow up appointment with the doctor any longer. Off I go tomorrow. He doesn't like the look of me (video call) and no matter how much I insist that I feel I'm managing well, he says he would rather make that call himself. 
I appreciate that very gentle reminder that I did not go to medical school so I'd better stay in my lane 
Will post any noteworthy information re symptoms and whatnot in case it helps anyone.
I'll also remember to ask about secondary infections and antibody infusions (as pointed out by @luckylove and @momtok. Thanks to you both).


----------



## trigirl

hermes_lemming said:


> I was wearing a sweatshirt, jeans and am 5'4 barely a buck sopping wet.  How am I percieved as a threat?  Especially by 3 men in a open air jeep?  Walking a toy breed.



Because they thought you were a POC and are racists *******s. They weren’t threatened by you. The fear you over this one incident is the fear I have every time my brown skin teen leaves the house. Because of men like you encountered our guard is always up.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I concur and don't think you even need to explain that you posed no risk. A hoodie on a windy day is normal. A mask is required and thus normal. A woman walking her dog is normal. There was no need for them to slow to a stop and glare at you.
> If you remove covid and protests, on any mundane day- their actions would be abnormal and terrifying. Why would 3 men slow to a stop near a woman waking down an empty street? Now add in those other elements and it is doubly worrisome.
> 
> I also agree with everyone who said that it was correct that you followed your gut instinct and ran home. It was absolutely the right thing to do.
> How many women have had a man look a them funny- even from across a room- and just _known _that look is off and it was best to leave immediately? I know I've had that experience and I was unfortunately proven right about it. This is the same. We interpret nonverbal cues in these situations, and if your gut told you 'danger', then it was likely right.
> 
> I am proud of you for leaving your house again and hope you continue to face this newfound anxiety. I'm also glad your neighbours are supportive and rallying around you. That helps a lot, to be heard and believed and supported.
> Please take care.


They didn't just stop and glared. They pulled the car over to where I was at the sidewalk, to that curb. Thank God the driver kept the motor running but still. 

Yea my dog is probably pissed off that there's a sudden half to the daily walk routine but I need to do it in my pace. I rather not be peering over my shoulder . Forget about listening to music. Thats going to take a while.

But yea you're right. Thankfully i told my nextdoor neighbor (the wife) and she was scared for me, asked about the mace and told me if anything like this happens again, to call them immediately, regardless of the time. Her husband is a mountain of a man. His body width is basically the two men in the front seats combined plus some height. 



jblended said:


> I can't dodge my follow up appointment with the doctor any longer. Off I go tomorrow. He doesn't like the look of me (video call) and no matter how much I insist that I feel I'm managing well, he says he would rather make that call himself.
> I appreciate that very gentle reminder that I did not go to medical school so I'd better stay in my lane
> Will post any noteworthy information re symptoms and whatnot in case it helps anyone.
> I'll also remember to ask about secondary infections and antibody infusions (as pointed out by @luckylove and @momtok. Thanks to you both).


Fingers crossed. Pls keel us posted. Your gp must be related to my gp who basically banned me fr Googling.



trigirl said:


> Because they thought you were a POC and are racists *******s. They weren’t threatened by you. The fear you over this one incident is the fear I have every time my brown skin teen leaves the house. Because of men like you encountered our guard is always up.


I AM a POC. They just couldn't figure out which one. Thats why they left me alone. I tan easily. I'm just paler these days cuz of  SIP.

I know others have it worse off and none of it is justified. That incident both terrified me and made me incredibly sad. My friends and family are all the colors of the rainbow. No one should ever be hunted.

I am really sorry you have to worry so over your teen. Its not right. None of it is.


----------



## trigirl

hermes_lemming said:


> They didn't just stop and glared. They pulled the car over to where I was at the sidewalk, to that curb. Thank God the driver kept the motor running but still.
> 
> Yea my dog is probably pissed off that there's a sudden half to the daily walk routine but I need to do it in my pace. I rather not be peering over my shoulder . Forget about listening to music. Thats going to take a while.
> 
> But yea you're right. Thankfully i told my nextdoor neighbor (the wife) and she was scared for me, asked about the mace and told me if anything like this happens again, to call them immediately, regardless of the time. Her husband is a mountain of a man. His body width is basically the two men in the front seats combined plus some height.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. Pls keel us posted. Your gp must be related to my gp who basically banned me fr Googling.
> 
> 
> I AM a POC. They just couldn't figure out which one. Thats why they left me alone. I tan easily. I'm just paler these days cuz of  SIP.
> 
> I know others have it worse off and none of it is justified. That incident both terrified me and made me incredibly sad. My friends and family are all the colors of the rainbow. No one should ever be hunted.
> 
> I am really sorry you have to worry so over your teen. Its not right. None of it is.



I misread. I thought you said you weren’t a POC but maybe they thought you were since you had a mask on. Sorry about that. I’m so mad they were aggressive towards you. What is wrong with people...

My worry for my son is so much smaller than others but it’s always a niggle in the back of my mind when he’s out. Especially when I read comments on NextDoor. I didn’t worry so much before I joined ND but now that my neighbors seem to profile way more than I ever thought our diverse neighborhood would, I’m on guard.

The small aggressions I’ve seen from men during the last few weeks is crazy. We had a small peaceful protest about a week ago at a neighborhood intersection and the males who screeched their wheels at us going through the lights was almost comical.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Your gp must be related to my gp who basically banned me fr Googling.


I totally understand this and I feel for your GP. My mum is a doctor and I usually ring her up and say "I think I have such and such", and without fail she'll respond with: "Don't give doctors _your _diagnosis. Give them your _symptoms _and let _them _determine the diagnosis." 
I still decided that I could just cancel my appointment a few days ago because I felt I was fine, as though I have a clue, lol. 

I've been feeling worse over the last few hours and can't sleep. I'm realizing that it's better for me to keep this appointment and get checked properly. If for no other reason than to calm my mother who has been saying for a few days now that she's unhappy with the way I look. Having both her and the doctor treating me say the same thing, combined with how I'm feeling right now, has been a small wake-up call. I'm sure I'm fine but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dnumgiz said:


> I was not keen on hanging out so that I rejected a friend several times and now we aren't communicating at all. Lol


Sounds like your "friend" has boundary/ control issues like a narcissist,  and doesn't sound like a true friend. Sorry it's just my opinion.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> I totally understand this and I feel for your GP. My mum is a doctor and I usually ring her up and say "I think I have such and such", and without fail she'll respond with: "Don't give doctors _your _diagnosis. Give them your _symptoms _and let _them _determine the diagnosis."
> I still decided that I could just cancel my appointment a few days ago because I felt I was fine, as though I have a clue, lol.
> 
> I've been feeling worse over the last few hours and can't sleep. I'm realizing that it's better for me to keep this appointment and get checked properly. If for no other reason than to calm my mother who has been saying for a few days now that she's unhappy with the way I look. Having both her and the doctor treating me say the same thing, combined with how I'm feeling right now, has been a small wake-up call. I'm sure I'm fine but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


You are in my prayers and hope you  get well soon!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

NM


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Like I said, I think they were just pissed because of the protesters on wed and looking for a way to lash out. That slow drive down that street wasn't to admire the houses nor the architecture.  They were looking for trouble.
> 
> My city is so empty now. I had to run an errand on the other side of town and all the buildings were boarded up with a handful of folks wearing masks milling about. Ive never seen it so empty, even during the holidays.


So glad you escaped this scary situation safely. Please be very careful in the future. These are unusual times, and it can bring out the worst in anyone.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

dnumgiz said:


> I was not keen on hanging out so that I rejected a friend several times and now we aren't communicating at all. Lol


Please don’t feel bad for protecting your peace and your health. They obviously aren’t a good friend and maybe not much of a loss unless they have other redeeming qualities. Please take care of you first and foremost.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> I totally understand this and I feel for your GP. My mum is a doctor and I usually ring her up and say "I think I have such and such", and without fail she'll respond with: "Don't give doctors _your _diagnosis. Give them your _symptoms _and let _them _determine the diagnosis."
> I still decided that I could just cancel my appointment a few days ago because I felt I was fine, as though I have a clue, lol.
> 
> I've been feeling worse over the last few hours and can't sleep. I'm realizing that it's better for me to keep this appointment and get checked properly. If for no other reason than to calm my mother who has been saying for a few days now that she's unhappy with the way I look. Having both her and the doctor treating me say the same thing, combined with how I'm feeling right now, has been a small wake-up call. I'm sure I'm fine but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


I don’t know you at all but reading your posts makes me so sad and worried about you. I will say a prayer for you if you don’t mind. May you find and maintain the strength to pull through this and your body be healed completely. Please keep your appointment and keep us updated. Rooting for you!


----------



## limom

@jblended.
Thinking of you and urging you to get medical help.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hermes_lemming

trigirl said:


> I misread. I thought you said you weren’t a POC but maybe they thought you were since you had a mask on. Sorry about that. I’m so mad they were aggressive towards you. What is wrong with people...
> 
> My worry for my son is so much smaller than others but it’s always a niggle in the back of my mind when he’s out. Especially when I read comments on NextDoor. I didn’t worry so much before I joined ND but now that my neighbors seem to profile way more than I ever thought our diverse neighborhood would, I’m on guard.
> 
> The small aggressions I’ve seen from men during the last few weeks is crazy. We had a small peaceful protest about a week ago at a neighborhood intersection and the males who screeched their wheels at us going through the lights was almost comical.


Yea ND tends to go off on tangents.  LOL I know that like pot calling the kettle you know what.  But really it is..  years ago, it used to be so much friendly and function as its original intent.  Now it's basically Twitter's cousin.  Citizen might be a better app for neighborhood safety but also keeps you up at night with worry cuz it reports every little transgression in the city.



jblended said:


> I totally understand this and I feel for your GP. My mum is a doctor and I usually ring her up and say "I think I have such and such", and without fail she'll respond with: "Don't give doctors _your _diagnosis. Give them your _symptoms _and let _them _determine the diagnosis."
> I still decided that I could just cancel my appointment a few days ago because I felt I was fine, as though I have a clue, lol.
> 
> I've been feeling worse over the last few hours and can't sleep. I'm realizing that it's better for me to keep this appointment and get checked properly. If for no other reason than to calm my mother who has been saying for a few days now that she's unhappy with the way I look. Having both her and the doctor treating me say the same thing, combined with how I'm feeling right now, has been a small wake-up call. I'm sure I'm fine but I'd rather be safe than sorry.



You need to go, my friend, especially if both your doc and mom dont like the way you look.


----------



## limom

Agreed on ND. The good thing about SM, is now I really know my neighbors(for better or worst)


----------



## arnott

Having my first dine in restaurant meal tonight!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Having my first dine in restaurant meal tonight!


Living vicariously thru you, what are you having?


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Living vicariously thru you, what are you having?



I don't know yet, but it's going to be at the same restaurant where I had my last meal.   Not Alaskan King Crab this time!


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> I don't know yet, but it's going to be at the same restaurant where I had my last meal.   Not Alaskan King Crab this time!


what time should I be there? 

Actually, the bf and I had to go to Home Depot in Squamish on the weekend and had lunch at a little place on the main street. It was okay, I hadn’t been there before and it’s just a sandwich kinda place but the experience was okay I guess. I’m not into standing outside in line for 20 minutes for a clubhouse but whatevs. It’s the new normal I guess.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> I don't know yet, but it's going to be at the same restaurant where I had my last meal.   Not Alaskan King Crab this time!


Yum. have fun.


----------



## arnott

I got my Property Tax notice last week and while the due date is the same as always (2nd Business day in July), we have until September 30 to pay without penalty.   So that's basically an extension but those who are able to pay by July 3 are encouraged to do so.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

arnott said:


> I don't know yet, but it's going to be at the same restaurant where I had my last meal.   Not Alaskan King Crab this time!


Why not?! I love crab legs! Ummmm  . Lol enjoy your outing.


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> I don't know yet, but it's going to be at the same restaurant where I had my last meal.   Not Alaskan King Crab this time!



post pics.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@jblended I hope you get some sleep tonight and please let us know how the appointment goes when you are up for posting!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to post about my facial and hair cut. So I get my facials at a salon, they wanted people to wait in their car until they’re ready for you. They did not take my temperature when I got there. The salon is pretty small and they usually only have 2 or 3 stylist working at a time and that’s what they had when I went there. So no real changes there I have never seen them have every station filled and I go on Friday which I feel is a busy day for salons. My facial is obviously in a separate room and she did have an additional air purifier running in there. She also only touched my skin with her bare hands once, I told her my face is dry so she needed to see how dry. The facial was done with gloves and my esthetician wore a mask obviously. My haircut was pretty similar wait in the car until the stylist was ready, the receptionist was to take my temp but my stylist brushed it off. Everyone was wearing masks. This salon was much busier than the one I get my facials at.


----------



## jblended

Thank you all so much. 
I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital. 
Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.


----------



## arnott

LemonDrop said:


> post pics.



Well...since you asked!        Just got back from my first post quarantine meal at a restaurant!   The waiters were all wearing full face shields/masks and gloves and all our dishes came with a cover over them that the waiters would only open once they placed the dish at our table!   There were tons of empty tables, I guess most people are not ready to dine out yet.   Besides us, there were only about 3-4 other tables of people in a large restaurant.   Usually this place is packed!  Also, there was a sign in the elevator that said only 2 people are allowed on the lift at once because of physical distancing.   There is also hand sanitizer and a tube of Lysol near the entrance/exit.

So, I didn't have Alaskan King Crab this time, but instead had Lobster!


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you, me too.  But given this disease, I shouldn't be surprised.  There were reports in asia how the disease went dormant for a month or so and then returned afterwards. I think that's what happened here.  But yea, its a big toll on my cousin.


Hi hermes_lemming,
How is your cousin doing? I hope you have better news.

We are living in such uncertain times. A deadly virus without a vaccine or cure, and so many people suffering from it. Cities looking like ghost towns, wooden panels covering businesses,  masks covering faces, families loosing their property and jobs...  When will this be over?
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-will-it-end-date-outbreak-stop-a9414196.html


----------



## Chanbal

arnott said:


> Well...since you asked!        Just got back from my first post quarantine meal at a restaurant!   The waiters were all wearing full face shields/masks and gloves and all our dishes came with a cover over them that the waiters would only open once they placed the dish at our table!   There were tons of empty tables, I guess most people are not ready to dine out yet.   Besides us, there were only about 3-4 other tables of people in a large restaurant.   Usually this place is packed!  Also, there was a sign in the elevator that said only 2 people are allowed on the lift at once because of physical distancing.   There is also hand sanitizer and a tube of Lysol near the entrance/exit.
> 
> So, I didn't have Alaskan King Crab this time, but instead had Lobster!



This is making me hungry, yummy. I can't wait to resume meals at restaurants.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.


Jblended ,Glad that you got checked out and that you are going to get medical support. 
Bet it was nice to see your Mother. even if from a distance. 
Please keep us posted as you are able......you have been quite brave as you have traversed this..... thank you for sharing your journey with us.
I will be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. I am rooting for you!


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Well...since you asked!        Just got back from my first post quarantine meal at a restaurant!   The waiters were all wearing full face shields/masks and gloves and all our dishes came with a cover over them that the waiters would only open once they placed the dish at our table!   There were tons of empty tables, I guess most people are not ready to dine out yet.   Besides us, there were only about 3-4 other tables of people in a large restaurant.   Usually this place is packed!  Also, there was a sign in the elevator that said only 2 people are allowed on the lift at once because of physical distancing.   There is also hand sanitizer and a tube of Lysol near the entrance/exit.
> 
> So, I didn't have Alaskan King Crab this time, but instead had Lobster!


Poor lobster.


----------



## momtok

Mammo done.  Temperature check when you arrive (it's in the cancer center of a large hospital, and cancer center is a standalone building).  They give you a little sticker for your shirt saying you were screened and your temp.  Waiting room of mammo center within, had lots of chairs turned to the wall to limit where you could sit.  There were, maybe, three other women there same time as me, and a fourth i saw as I was leaving.  The rest of the hallways of the main cancer center were very empty though.  Oh, and they've installed lots of "hand waving panels" where you wave your hand to open the next automatic door.  And there are actually signs up saying please don't pull on the door, use the automatic hand opener.  I was impressed overall.


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.



We have all been thinking of you! I am glad you saw the doctor and your mother.  Wishing you all the best for a full recovery, my friend! Please know we are thinking of you and sending healing prayers. When you have the strength, please do check in and let us know how you are doing! Meanwhile, I am sending big virtual hugs to you!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.


Aww sweetie. I'm so sorry. 

On a funny note, i could actually visit cuz i have a hazmat suit as well. Lol sad I know



arnott said:


> Well...since you asked!        Just got back from my first post quarantine meal at a restaurant!   The waiters were all wearing full face shields/masks and gloves and all our dishes came with a cover over them that the waiters would only open once they placed the dish at our table!   There were tons of empty tables, I guess most people are not ready to dine out yet.   Besides us, there were only about 3-4 other tables of people in a large restaurant.   Usually this place is packed!  Also, there was a sign in the elevator that said only 2 people are allowed on the lift at once because of physical distancing.   There is also hand sanitizer and a tube of Lysol near the entrance/exit.
> 
> So, I didn't have Alaskan King Crab this time, but instead had Lobster!


Lol this is amazing. Its like we were there. Lfmao!



Chanbal said:


> Hi hermes_lemming,
> How is your cousin doing? I hope you have better news.
> 
> We are living in such uncertain times. A deadly virus without a vaccine or cure, and so many people suffering from it. Cities looking like ghost towns, wooden panels covering businesses,  masks covering faces, families loosing their property and jobs...  When will this be over?
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-will-it-end-date-outbreak-stop-a9414196.html



Yea that pretty much describes my town sadly enough. I had to run an errand on Sun and there was hardly anyone on the streets and everything was boarded up.

Sadly my cousins husband isn't doing well. They're now consulting a specialist. And he's still having problems breathing. 

My cousin is stressing DF out cuz the kids go back to school in two months so there's also that concern.


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.


I'm happy that you were able to see you mother. I bet she was super excited to see you as well.  Nothing like a mother's love and smile to make your heart sing and fill with joy. Here's to hoping you feel better soon. I luvs my fellow thread members.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.


I think being admitted is best so they can monitor you and administer care quickly. Please stay positive, you are doing a wonderful job so far. I’m praying for your full recovery and strength for your family during this difficult time. Please take care of yourself and update us when you are ready.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.



Wishing YOU good health & pleased that you made the decision to see your doctor
Take care of yourself & a speedy recovery


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> Today is the day, finally...it's hit 90 degrees so I am making it happen...first walk outside since March....I might squeal when I get out there.... Thanks again for the pep-talk-boost!


I'm getting psyched up and ready to go out and walk too!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Well...since you asked!        Just got back from my first post quarantine meal at a restaurant!   The waiters were all wearing full face shields/masks and gloves and all our dishes came with a cover over them that the waiters would only open once they placed the dish at our table!   There were tons of empty tables, I guess most people are not ready to dine out yet.   Besides us, there were only about 3-4 other tables of people in a large restaurant.   Usually this place is packed!  Also, there was a sign in the elevator that said only 2 people are allowed on the lift at once because of physical distancing.   There is also hand sanitizer and a tube of Lysol near the entrance/exit.
> 
> So, I didn't have Alaskan King Crab this time, but instead had Lobster!



Thanks for sharing pics. Everything looks so DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.



jblended, wishing you a full and fast recovery. The hospitals know now a lot more about COVID-19 than they did a couple of months ago. Update us when you can, and we are looking forward to have you back in good health.


----------



## LemonDrop

@arnott so jealous and hungry!


----------



## KittyKat65

I cancelled 3 trips.  I work for a school district, so we had to do Zoom meetings for our special needs kids and their parents, which was tricky, to say the least.  My own son (a Sophomore at the school in which I work) had to learn from home.  I can not wait until a vaccine is available.  I want to hug friends.


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I will be admitted for observation; I'm just waiting for a hospital bed to become available and then they will call me to return to the hospital.
> Happy with this because I'm feeling very weak.
> I got to see my mother briefly and we stood about 8ft apart, with her in a full hazmat suit, lol. Was awesome.
> Wishing everyone good health. Please stay safe and keep smiling.



thanks for keeping us updated on how you’re doing. I’m a bit surprised that they sent you home to wait for a room, I hope you’re already back and settled in (as much as one can be in a hospital). I’m glad you got to visit with your mom even at a distance it’s good for your soul.


----------



## Chagall

We are entering stage two starting this Friday. Pretty much everything will be open. High risk people are advised to continue self isolating. Cases are not escalating but are remaining at a fairly high level with continuing deaths. People in our area are not practicing social distancing or wearing masks. It will either escalate, go on the way it is until there is a vaccine, or die out like SARS. So many people have had their lives turned upside down by this Pandemic. Hoping for the best!


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> We are entering stage two starting this Friday. Pretty much everything will be open. High risk people are advised to continue self isolating. Cases are not escalating but are remaining at a fairly high level with continuing deaths. People in our area are not practicing social distancing or wearing masks. It will either escalate, go on the way it is until there is a vaccine, or die out like SARS. So many people have had their lives turned upside down by this Pandemic. Hoping for the best!


We also are entering phase two. Here everyone wears masks. 
this is posted on windows at some retail stores...


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> We also are entering phase two. Here everyone wears masks.
> this is posted on windows at some retail stores...
> View attachment 4753202


Unfortunately here masks are suggested but not manditory. Nobody in our shopping area are wearing them or social distancing. Sounds like people in your area are takings things more seriously. Good luck with your phase two reopening. Love your Avatar btw.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Unfortunately here masks are suggested but not manditory. Nobody in our shopping area are wearing them or social distancing. Sounds like people in your area are takings things more seriously. Good luck with your phase two reopening. Love your Avatar btw.


I live on LI, so masks are pretty much accepted. The most resistance is from older men ,ime which makes no sense since they are the most at risk.
It is like a senior citizens macho contest.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> We are entering stage two starting this Friday. Pretty much everything will be open. High risk people are advised to continue self isolating. Cases are not escalating but are remaining at a fairly high level with continuing deaths. People in our area are not practicing social distancing or wearing masks. It will either escalate, go on the way it is until there is a vaccine, or die out like SARS. So many people have had their lives turned upside down by this Pandemic. Hoping for the best!


Unfortunately our region is not allowed to move to phase 2 of reopening as we are continuing to see an increasing amount of cases, especially among migrant workers (I believe mostly from Mexico). This pandemic has really shed light on the living conditions of migrant workers. Even though they get a decent wage and universal healthcare benefits here, their crowded living quarters need to be changed. 

Good news is that I was able to see my dental surgeon and got my crown done, consult with my allergist to refill my allergy serum and my dad will be getting his prostate surgery in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Juda

Hope to hear good news soon about/from *jblended*.


----------



## luckylove

Juda said:


> Hope to hear good news soon about/from *jblended*.



Yes, I have been thinking the same thing...


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> Unfortunately our region is not allowed to move to phase 2 of reopening as we are continuing to see an increasing amount of cases, especially among migrant workers (I believe mostly from Mexico). This pandemic has really shed light on the living conditions of migrant workers. Even though they get a decent wage and universal healthcare benefits here, their crowded living quarters need to be changed.
> 
> Good news is that I was able to see my dental surgeon and got my crown done, consult with my allergist to refill my allergy serum and my dad will be getting his prostate surgery in a couple of weeks!


I am glad your dad will be able to have his surgery, and you were able to get your allergy meds. I have to see the dentist soon and am very anxious.


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA. Every state and cities or counties in those states have different phases and catch phrases to what the current laws or suggestions are. It is SO confusing. I’m so tired of the confusion in my country. Apparently word of the “second wave“ beginning has hit my country. Our stocks plummeted today. We have a good number of states that have been consistently rising in new cases this last week. I’m hitting a wall with all this.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chirpy boy and bart Jr update they're getting big and take up the nest!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Yeees... I look like a homeless bum. Long ragged hair, unkept long beard & moustache. I lounge around in a crappy t-shirt and shorts. Not gonna lie, hygiene is a bit lacking. I binge watch TV series and movies I've downloaded months ago but haven't seen. 

Being in the volatile film industry for 20 years, this lock down or downtime as we call it is normal for me and Employment Insurance is OK, so I am good in that respect which means I've sheltered in place since February 1st. I am used to being a homebody anyway and _love_ my time away from people after working on a show or film.

Can't wait to get back to work though... cut my hair and shave my beard / moustache off, y'know look half decent professional. Pick up a make-up brush and get to it...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Juda said:


> Hope to hear good news soon about/from *jblended*.


I came back hoping to see a post from her.

Thinking of you @jblended!


----------



## pixiejenna

Well I'm sad to say chripy boy and bart Jr are gone. I hope they're ok, I heard a noise last night by the front door I initially thought was my cats fighting. Couldn't find them at that end of the house looked out the window at the front door and saw the mama bird flying around which I thought was weird but I didn't investigate it.  This morning the nest was on the ground, no babies to be found but mama bird was in our cherry tree looking at the house. It seems kind of odd that she'd kick them out of the nest at night to fly. We put the nest back up just in case.


----------



## TC1

We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us. 
Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us.
> Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.



I had it, it was the worst thing that ever happened to me, burning up with fever, cough that lifted me literally up from the bed, throat felt like I ate broken glass and washed it down with acid, that was in February, I am now slowly getting my sense of smell and taste back.

It is a new thing, so nobody knows, but I honestly rather trust the experts


----------



## TC1

Gabs007 said:


> I had it, it was the worst thing that ever happened to me, burning up with fever, cough that lifted me literally up from the bed, throat felt like I ate broken glass and washed it down with acid, that was in February, I am now slowly getting my sense of smell and taste back.
> 
> It is a new thing, so nobody knows, but I honestly rather trust the experts


I'm sorry if it came across as downplaying Covid-19, that's not my intention. I was just trying to explain my frustration with the mixed messages from the media. And you are correct, it's a new thing, nobody knows. So there aren't a whole lot of so called "experts" so perhaps the media needs to be more responsible as to what and whom they give that title to.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Well I'm sad to say chripy boy and bart Jr are gone. I hope they're ok, I heard a noise last night by the front door I initially thought was my cats fighting. Couldn't find them at that end of the house looked out the window at the front door and saw the mama bird flying around which I thought was weird but I didn't investigate it.  This morning the nest was on the ground, no babies to be found but mama bird was in our cherry tree looking at the house. It seems kind of odd that she'd kick them out of the nest at night to fly. We put the nest back up just in case.



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. It sounds like a predator may have gotten them. Hope I'm wrong. Your bird babies were kind of a symbol of hope here.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry if it came across as downplaying Covid-19, that's not my intention. I was just trying to explain my frustration with the mixed messages from the media. And you are correct, it's a new thing, nobody knows. So there aren't a whole lot of so called "experts" so perhaps the media needs to be more responsible as to what and whom they give that title to.


if it bleeds, it leads. It really is that simple.
Still, over 100k Americans died needlessly.
I agree with your assessment that anyone can be an expert nowadays.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us.
> Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.



It really is tough to know what to believe when the so called experts contradict themselves. But please continue to be cautious. My area is still only on phase one for the past several weeks, yet despite that, new cases and hospitalizations are up 60% here The death rate is up as well. please be safe as you consider how you navigate going out into the world! Best wishes!


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry if it came across as downplaying Covid-19, that's not my intention. I was just trying to explain my frustration with the mixed messages from the media. And you are correct, it's a new thing, nobody knows. So there aren't a whole lot of so called "experts" so perhaps the media needs to be more responsible as to what and whom they give that title to.



Seriously, I saw opinion writers claiming that it is just the flu, it really didn't feel like the flu (I have autoimmune issues) but they seem to steamroll over people who have a medical background and do studies, my hubby actually brought it back, most likely from the London subway, he had a really mild bout and we thought it was some mild food poisoning and bit of a cold, a few days later I was laid out flat. The problem is that it hits so many people asymptomatic, only 20% of all people infected have real symptoms and about 5 to 10% of them have serious ones, so you could be shedding without actually knowing you are infected.


----------



## Tootsie17

Gabs007 said:


> I had it, it was the worst thing that ever happened to me, burning up with fever, cough that lifted me literally up from the bed, throat felt like I ate broken glass and washed it down with acid, that was in February, I am now slowly getting my sense of smell and taste back.
> 
> It is a new thing, so nobody knows, but I honestly rather trust the experts


Thank you for the brutal, and morbidly funny, specifics of your illness. I'm glad you are feeling better.  After your detailed symptoms explanation, I think I will stay indoors until 2021. Forgive my warped sense of humor, I mean no disrespect.


----------



## GhstDreamer

TC1 said:


> We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us.
> Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.


You must live in one of the provinces that weren't hard hit. Unfortunately I live where it is still phase 1. Our county has half the amount of the population of certain places and we are more than double the amount of cases due to travelers especially American visitors or healthcare workers who work in the states, outbreaks in a large number of nursing homes and residents who came back from the southern states (many fly south for the winter and come back in March/April) around March which resulted in community spread and now covid is rampant within the migrant worker community. I doubt we will hit phase 2 until maybe mid July - our cases aren't flattening. 

I really want to go and eat at a restaurant though - I am soooo missing my favourite sushi place. They are doing delivery but I don't trust raw seafood being delivered to my house. lol


----------



## TC1

Gabs007 said:


> Seriously, I saw opinion writers claiming that it is just the flu, it really didn't feel like the flu (I have autoimmune issues) but they seem to steamroll over people who have a medical background and do studies, my hubby actually brought it back, most likely from the London subway, he had a really mild bout and we thought it was some mild food poisoning and bit of a cold, a few days later I was laid out flat. The problem is that it hits so many people asymptomatic, only 20% of all people infected have real symptoms and about 5 to 10% of them have serious ones, so you could be shedding without actually knowing you are infected.


Just what I mean..the WHO said the other day that asymptomatic cases spreading Covid are "very rare" then, the next day said that's not what they meant. I mean. come ON.


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us.
> Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.


Sounds like you haven't even had a "first wave" yet.  It's the same in my province.  5 million people and 167 deaths. Whereas WA state directly to the south of us has 7.5 million people and 1,100 deaths.  Their confirmed cases and death rates are almost ten times what they are here.   I think this is why a lot of people are in no hurry to open up the US/CAN border.  In tinytown where I live, it's like "what's coronavirus?".  We haven't had a positive case in my community since early April. Nobody wears a mask, kids are all outside playing together (weather permitting), people are out riding their bikes in groups... yet go to Whole Foods in the city and if you don't have a mask and gloves on while shopping, you get 'the look'.


----------



## Gabs007

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for the brutal, and morbidly funny, specifics of your illness. I'm glad you are feeling better.  After your detailed symptoms explanation, I think I will stay indoors until 2021. Forgive my warped sense of humor, I mean no disrespect.



None taken, I honestly was never as scared before in my life, on the bright side, Dobie and cat both tend to be a bit flatulent, I could feel the air getting thicker but could not smell them, and do bets with hubby that I can eat an onion like an apple or drink a glass of vinegar


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> Just what I mean..the WHO said the other day that asymptomatic cases spreading Covid are "very rare" then, the next day said that's not what they meant. I mean. come ON.



Well, science evolves and they are reporting it, they might get it wrong on occasion but correct themselves, I trust them more than somebody without a medical background suggesting a cure that will kill people, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

Btw not sure if it helps, but I had a killer migraine and thought it is another migraine, I don't get them often so that was unusual, then I felt so odd, I could hardly make it to my bed, I thought a bit of sleep would sort it out, fell asleep and woke up because I was gasping for air and having that dry cough that really seems to rattle your body, it was so violent that I jerked like I was plugged into the mains, still thought nothing of it, give it 3 more hours and I was running a fever from hell. If you do get it, inhaling steam seems to help (don't burn yourself) and drinking lots of fluid, apparently the dehydration causes a ton of other problems, and you do sweat buckets even if you feel like you are freezing, I didn't take meds to lower the fever because I grew up with "Fever is your body fighting an infection" and we had reports about Italy trying to reduce the fever and that it didn't work, so wrapping cold wet towels around the legs was what helped, stupidly I did drop the thermometer so we had no real way to check and in February you couldn't buy them for love or money.

As far as diets go, amazing, but not the most pleasant way to lose weight, since there is no lasting immunity, I am really careful now and I shielded for longer than required as I didn't want to pass it on to somebody who might die, the experience I took away from it was that Neflix and Amazon Prime are really really awful and it takes ages, I am OK now, but still not back, running up the stairs I sound like a steam engine and stuff I could do easily as normal routine tires me out a bit. I know most people who get it shake it off easily, but again no guarantee - my respect not just for health care professionals but also people who do essential jobs has grown immensely, those people at the supermarket checkout or postmen really come into contact with so many people and did a great job for very little pay but a massive risk.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. It sounds like a predator may have gotten them. Hope I'm wrong. Your bird babies were kind of a symbol of hope here.



Thats my biggest fear I regret not checking out the noises I heard last night. My cats get scrappy and get quite rough with each other and that’s what I initially thought it was until I didn’t see either of them near that area. I don’t really know outside of another larger bird what kind of predator could have gotten them and the nest so far away from where it was, there really isn’t anything to climb up.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Thats my biggest fear I regret not checking out the noises I heard last night. My cats get scrappy and get quite rough with each other and that’s what I initially thought it was until I didn’t see either of them near that area. I don’t really know outside of another larger bird what kind of predator could have gotten them and the nest so far away from where it was, there really isn’t anything to climb up.


raccoons or even squirrels could attack bird nests.


----------



## Gabs007

limom said:


> raccoons or even squirrels could attack bird nests.



Crows or magpies too, I get egg deliveries from a farmer who keeps them as pets (they are not just free range, they are pampered and get funerals if they die of old age) and he leaves them by the backdoor, we have a magpie who regularly pecks the eggs open to eat them and if we leave the garage door open will even come in to steal cat and dog food. My cat bullies dogs but hides from the magpie


----------



## Gabs007

To add a bit of irony to the whole Covid thing, I have several frequent flyer programs simply due to work and having to fly a lot, within 10 minutes 2 of them have emailed me that I haven't booked a flight with them for a while and sent me a questionnaire about their service and why I haven't... No option for "LOCKDOWN, you muppets"


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. Every state and cities or counties in those states have different phases and catch phrases to what the current laws or suggestions are. It is SO confusing. I’m so tired of the confusion in my country. Apparently word of the “second wave“ beginning has hit my country. *Our stocks plummeted today. We have a good number of states that have been consistently rising in new cases this last week*. I’m hitting a wall with all this.


Thats happening because the second wave is already here.  It didn't come from overseas.  What you're seeing is the product of people throwing caution to the wind during memorial day weekend plus the states reopening too early, folks not properly wearing their masks, breaking quarantine, etc.



TC1 said:


> We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us.
> Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. *Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering*. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.


You sound like this guy I know when this first all began in March.  He was happy the city gave him a raise and didn't give into the "fear mongering".  He also thought this disease was restrained to folks who lived inside China and laughed at my concern that the Olympics would be rescheduled.  He also said the flu was worse and this is nothing but media hype.  He didnt follow the social distancing rules, despite city ordinance and went out of his way to find anyone to accompany him on his daily hikes around the circumference of the city.



limom said:


> if it bleeds, it leads. It really is that simple.
> *Still, over 100k Americans died needlessly.*
> I agree with your assessment that anyone can be an expert nowadays.


Yes and with the recent spikes, they expect another 150k by sept.



Gabs007 said:


> Btw not sure if it helps, bu*t I had a killer migraine and thought it is another migraine, I don't get them often so that was unusual, then I felt so odd, I could hardly make it to my bed, I thought a bit of sleep would sort it out, fell asleep and woke up because I was gasping for air and having that dry cough that really seems to rattle your body, it was so violent that I jerked like I was plugged into the mains, still thought nothing of it, give it 3 more hours and I was running a fever from hell.* If you do get it, inhaling steam seems to help (don't burn yourself) and drinking lots of fluid, apparently the dehydration causes a ton of other problems, and you do sweat buckets even if you feel like you are freezing, I didn't take meds to lower the fever because I grew up with "Fever is your body fighting an infection" and we had reports about Italy trying to reduce the fever and that it didn't work, so wrapping cold wet towels around the legs was what helped, stupidly I did drop the thermometer so we had no real way to check and in February you couldn't buy them for love or money.
> 
> As far as diets go, amazing, but not the most pleasant way to lose weight, since there is no lasting immunity, I am really careful now and I shielded for longer than required as I didn't want to pass it on to somebody who might die, the experience I took away from it was that Neflix and Amazon Prime are really really awful and it takes ages, I am OK now, but still not back, running up the stairs I sound like a steam engine and stuff I could do easily as normal routine tires me out a bit. I know most people who get it shake it off easily, but again no guarantee - my respect not just for health care professionals but also people who do essential jobs has grown immensely, those people at the supermarket checkout or postmen really come into contact with so many people and did a great job for very little pay but a massive risk.



That's what happened to my cousin's husband - during his first bout, before he relapsed the first time. Now he's on his second relapse.


As for myself, I had a weird zoom mtg earlier today. My boss asked us if we still have to stay home.  Um yes.. and explained it hasn't been lifted.  She found it so strange, saying that everyone's out and about in her county (she lives in Texas).  Kids are playing etc.

I heard the opposite in today's morning news.  And found this - yes this is her county:

"Harris County, which includes Houston, created a new color-coded system this week to gauge the virus and said that the current threat level was orange, the second-most severe, meaning that there was a “significant and uncontrolled” level of Covid-19."








						China Shuts Vast Beijing Market as It Hunts Coronavirus Cluster (Published 2020)
					

The C.D.C. projects up to 140,000 deaths in the U.S. by early July. A bat expert navigates a political minefield. Dozens of members of the Guatemalan president’s staff have tested positive.




					www.nytimes.com
				




At this point, I kinda give up.  Either you take it seriously or you dont.  To each their own.  Let the dice of life roll.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Very difficult time in Spain. Working home online both, my husband and I, and keeping  inside. Both of us healthy, fortunately.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hermes_lemming said:


> Thats happening because the second wave is already here.  It didn't come from overseas.  What you're seeing is the product of people throwing caution to the wind during memorial day weekend plus the states reopening too early, folks not properly wearing their masks, breaking quarantine, etc.
> 
> 
> You sound like this guy I know when this first all began in March.  He was happy the city gave him a raise and didn't give into the "fear mongering".  He also thought this disease was restrained to folks who lived inside China and laughed at my concern that the Olympics would be rescheduled.  He also said the flu was worse and this is nothing but media hype.  He didnt follow the social distancing rules, despite city ordinance and went out of his way to find anyone to accompany him on his daily hikes around the circumference of the city.
> 
> 
> Yes and with the recent spikes, they expect another 150k by sept.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happened to my cousin's husband - during his first bout, before he relapsed the first time. Now he's on his second relapse.
> 
> 
> As for myself, I had a weird zoom mtg earlier today. My boss asked us if we still have to stay home.  Um yes.. and explained it hasn't been lifted.  She found it so strange, saying that everyone's out and about in her county (she lives in Texas).  Kids are playing etc.
> 
> I heard the opposite in today's morning news.  And found this - yes this is her county:
> 
> "Harris County, which includes Houston, created a new color-coded system this week to gauge the virus and said that the current threat level was orange, the second-most severe, meaning that there was a “significant and uncontrolled” level of Covid-19."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Shuts Vast Beijing Market as It Hunts Coronavirus Cluster (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The C.D.C. projects up to 140,000 deaths in the U.S. by early July. A bat expert navigates a political minefield. Dozens of members of the Guatemalan president’s staff have tested positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I kinda give up.  Either you take it seriously or you dont.  To each their own.  Let the dice of life roll.


I was amazed at what the people of Houston was doing after SIP was lifted. Congregating in large crowds, smoking hookah, out at bars with not a mask in sight.


----------



## LemonDrop

I understand the being over it. But what I don’t understand is the not taking basic precautions. I don’t lysol my Amazon boxes anymore. And, I no longer hide in my house like the Grim Reaper is scanning my Condo complex. But, I wear a mask to every indoor public place and I still carry antibacterial stuff around. I also wear gloves occasionally.

My dearest friend lives in an area that is possibly a new hot spot in the USA. She works in a hospital. She says the hospital is no longer even taking temps or requiring masks even though staff Positives have tripled in the last 2 weeks. She says she went to a family party this last weekend with 3 pregnant women. Multiple friends and members of 3 families including lots of Grandmas and older Aunties. Not one person wore a mask.  And she says people don’t even talk about Covid. It doesn’t exist to them.

Their numbers say otherwise.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I understand the being over it. But what I don’t understand is the not taking basic precautions. I don’t lysol my Amazon boxes anymore. And, I no longer hide in my house like the Grim Reaper is scanning my Condo complex. But, I wear a mask to every indoor public place and I still carry antibacterial stuff around. I also wear gloves occasionally.
> 
> My dearest friend lives in an area that is possibly a new hot spot in the USA. She works in a hospital. She says the hospital is no longer even taking temps or requiring masks even though staff Positives have tripled in the last 2 weeks. She says she went to a family party this last weekend with 3 pregnant women. Multiple friends and members of 3 families including lots of Grandmas and older Aunties. Not one person wore a mask.  And she says people don’t even talk about Covid. It doesn’t exist to them.
> 
> Their numbers say otherwise.



Have you heard of the old tale "emperor wore no clothes"? Same concept, blatantly ignoring the obvious.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

pixiejenna said:


> Thats my biggest fear I regret not checking out the noises I heard last night. My cats get scrappy and get quite rough with each other and that’s what I initially thought it was until I didn’t see either of them near that area. I don’t really know outside of another larger bird what kind of predator could have gotten them and the nest so far away from where it was, there really isn’t anything to climb up.


Poor mama bird.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> Thats happening because the second wave is already here.  It didn't come from overseas.  What you're seeing is the product of people throwing caution to the wind during memorial day weekend plus the states reopening too early, folks not properly wearing their masks, breaking quarantine, etc.
> 
> 
> You sound like this guy I know when this first all began in March.  He was happy the city gave him a raise and didn't give into the "fear mongering".  He also thought this disease was restrained to folks who lived inside China and laughed at my concern that the Olympics would be rescheduled.  He also said the flu was worse and this is nothing but media hype.  He didnt follow the social distancing rules, despite city ordinance and went out of his way to find anyone to accompany him on his daily hikes around the circumference of the city.
> 
> 
> Yes and with the recent spikes, they expect another 150k by sept.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happened to my cousin's husband - during his first bout, before he relapsed the first time. Now he's on his second relapse.
> 
> 
> As for myself, I had a weird zoom mtg earlier today. My boss asked us if we still have to stay home.  Um yes.. and explained it hasn't been lifted.  She found it so strange, saying that everyone's out and about in her county (she lives in Texas).  Kids are playing etc.
> 
> I heard the opposite in today's morning news.  And found this - yes this is her county:
> 
> "Harris County, which includes Houston, created a new color-coded system this week to gauge the virus and said that the current threat level was orange, the second-most severe, meaning that there was a “significant and uncontrolled” level of Covid-19."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Shuts Vast Beijing Market as It Hunts Coronavirus Cluster (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The C.D.C. projects up to 140,000 deaths in the U.S. by early July. A bat expert navigates a political minefield. Dozens of members of the Guatemalan president’s staff have tested positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I kinda give up.  Either you take it seriously or you dont.  To each their own.  Let the dice of life roll.


With all due respect I've followed every guideline and shut my business down for months. Please don't lump my comments in with some guy who thinks "the flu was worse"


----------



## Chanbal

LucyMadrid said:


> Very difficult time in Spain. Working home online both, my husband and I, and keeping  inside. Both of us healthy, fortunately.


Hi LucyMadrid, I thought the situation in Spain was much better now. The numbers of new cases seem to have decreased a lot.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t really know outside of another larger bird what kind of predator could have gotten them and the nest so far away from where it was, there really isn’t anything to climb up.



Unfortunately there are several creatures that find a bird’s nest to be easy pickings. In addition to the suspects others have named, snakes and roof rats are good climbers that sometimes have bird eggs and fledglings on their menu. But from what you described with the noise the likely culprit is probably another cat, maybe one belonging to a neighbor or a stray.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> With all due respect I've followed every guideline and shut my business down for months. Please don't lump my comments in with some guy who thinks "the flu was worse"



In his defense, he made those comments in late Feb.  He purposely ignored the social distancing and called it "fear mongering" in March. His actions back then drove us all crazy because we were all SIP and couldn't understand why he was purposely not only misbehaving but poo-pooing the entire hysteria, saying this was media driven. Now he is summering at one of his family's estates and out of our hairs thank goodness.

Its now mid June.  How many people have died in the past several months?  How many cases have there been?  

The reason why you reminded me of him was because your post made the disease sound like an inconvenience.  Please correct me if I misunderstood anything but that was my personal perception.  Now I'm very sorry you had to close your business but it's hitting everyone hard.  We're all suffering.  Not only is everything shut down and boarded up.  But we now have protestors, looters and crime is at unimagineable heights.

The second wave is already here.  If my city were like yours in regards to so few deaths, I'd be over the moon.  Instead no, we can't even keep a lid on the situation.  It's that bad.  And they're being SUPER slow re-opening the city up too.  In the interim, small and medium sized businesses are getting decimated.  Retail is now a ghost town.  We're just watching the news to see whose next to file for bankruptcy.



TC1 said:


> We just started Phase 3 where I live. Restaurants at 50% capacity and gatherings up to 15 (indoors) and 30 (outdoors) Everything is very cautious here, we're the slowest re-open of anyone around us.
> Agree with the poster who said 'second wave' is now constantly being touted. Honestly I'm so over the media fear mongering. When we first closed we were told the "BEST CASE" scenario was 8500 deaths in our Province of 1.2 million people. We've had 13. Now I know that we had to shut down and do our part..but *I'm tired of the "experts" and the WHO making claims, then walking them back.*



Its because they've never seen anything like this before despite many saying that its coming. 

I've been accused of being too negative as I tried my darnest to warn about what's coming, the likely outcome, etc - both about this virus and the economy. I wasn't trying to scare anyone.  Instead I was trying to warn everyone for the bleepstorm ahead so that they can be prepared, stock up on TP etc.

As for the WHO, honestly I stopped listening to them when they said masks were useless. 








						WHO says there is no need for healthy people to wear face masks, days after the CDC told all Americans to cover their faces
					

Until June 5, the WHO maintained that face masks weren't a solid defense for healthy people and could lead to user error that heightens their risk.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> That's what happened to my cousin's husband - during his first bout, before he relapsed the first time. Now he's on his second relapse.



I was just in bed for about 3 weeks, then slowly started moving around the house again, since it was in late February and early March, I think I kicked it and my sense of taste and smell is coming back, but I still can't do what I did before and tire much faster and I think my lungs haven't fully recovered. Since they had people who had it test positive again, I am not taking any risks.


----------



## Suncatcher

I am feeling optimistic. Numbers in my country have stabilized, we are coming out of restrictions, the roads are getting busier, we have seen friends at a distance, many retail stores have opened up, kids are physically going back to school and people are out and about. It is summer!  I get the fear some people have - especially if you or you have had a loved one contract Covid - but I would rather focus on the news that shows we are moving forward and not the sky is falling. Because the sky is not falling. Humans are resilient. Covid numbers are dropping in my city. One must always take precautions (mask if you can’t social distance; sanitize and/or wear gloves) and heed guidance from health officials but I can’t, four months in since shelter in place came in, still react with the same fear and pessimism I had the first two weeks I was at home.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanbal said:


> Hi LucyMadrid, I thought the situation in Spain was much better now. The numbers of new cases seem to have decreased a lot.


Yes, that' right, but the danger is still there. Thanks


----------



## youngster

I've been keeping to a fairly normal routine, getting up early, exercise, cooking a lot more at home for sure.  One of my kids flew here recently and is staying at least a month, maybe longer, as she is fortunate to be able to work from here. DH and I have been working on a bunch of outdoor projects: landscaping, repairs to outdoor lighting, some exterior concrete work   So, we've had contractors out recently to give us estimates and discuss.  Everyone has been great, we all keep good distance between us.  They have all said they are super busy and are booked weeks out.

Since the first case in the U.S. was diagnosed not too far from where I live, DH and I, who are older, have been basically isolating and limiting trips out since about mid-February. (Subsequently, I think its been reported that the first case in the U.S. was actually in California and not in my state and likely we will find out that it was probably in New York way earlier too.)  At first, I was obsessively following the daily statistics: how many new cases, how many deaths, how many tests given, how many negative, how many positive, etc., on a city, county, region, state, national basis. Seriously, it was driving me _nuts_.  I'm an accountant so I generally love numbers and stats, though not these stats. What a roller coaster. So much bad information and bad reporting. I stopped following the statistics.  Really, what does it matter if there is a spike in cases in another state when I'm 2,000 miles away? (Other than, of course, I hope that any spike is small and temporary.)  What matters is what is going on in my city and county so I pay attention to that but not obsessively any longer.  The U.S. is a huge country and conditions are going to vary massively between rural areas, suburbs, exurbs and dense urban centers. I can imagine that there will be some places that will have to implement restrictions again.  The virus is going to be around for a long time, will likely flare back up in the fall. Meanwhile, I figure, as Dr Fauci said, this isn't Ebola.


----------



## arnott

Went for Dim Sum for the first time since the pandemic today!   The tables were spaced apart but it looked like all the tables were full.  Unlike when I went for dinner and only a few other tables were occupied.   Here are the leftovers!   Shrimp Spring Rolls!


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> I've been keeping to a fairly normal routine, getting up early, exercise, cooking a lot more at home for sure.  One of my kids flew here recently and is staying at least a month, maybe longer, as she is fortunate to be able to work from here. DH and I have been working on a bunch of outdoor projects: landscaping, repairs to outdoor lighting, some exterior concrete work   So, we've had contractors out recently to give us estimates and discuss.  Everyone has been great, we all keep good distance between us.  They have all said they are super busy and are booked weeks out.
> 
> Since the first case in the U.S. was diagnosed not too far from where I live, DH and I, who are older, have been basically isolating and limiting trips out since about mid-February. (Subsequently, I think its been reported that the first case in the U.S. was actually in California and not in my state and likely we will find out that it was probably in New York way earlier too.)  At first, I was obsessively following the daily statistics: how many new cases, how many deaths, how many tests given, how many negative, how many positive, etc., on a city, county, region, state, national basis. Seriously, it was driving me _nuts_.  I'm an accountant so I generally love numbers and stats, though not these stats. What a roller coaster. So much bad information and bad reporting. I stopped following the statistics.  Really, what does it matter if there is a spike in cases in another state when I'm 2,000 miles away? (Other than, of course, I hope that any spike is small and temporary.)  What matters is what is going on in my city and county so I pay attention to that but not obsessively any longer.  The U.S. is a huge country and conditions are going to vary massively between rural areas, suburbs, exurbs and dense urban centers. I can imagine that there will be some places that will have to implement restrictions again.  The virus is going to be around for a long time, will likely flare back up in the fall. Meanwhile, I figure, as Dr Fauci said, this isn't Ebola.


Hello my long lost friendFirst of all, I hear what you're saying and am glad you and yours are safe.

Personally I'm just burnt out by all the bad news. My cousin's hubby is still sick and Texas is up there regarding spikes.  We let two people go yestereday on my team and I tried SO very hard to save them but was superceded by a high ranking stakeholder who wanted to continue his "cost-saving" measure.

I am trying limit my exposure to the news.  Now I just pay attention to where there's armed crime thru Citizen and the racially charged crime through local news.  The cases in my both my city and state keep rising. This virus will be around for a while.  They think part of the reason why Latin America is having such a tough time right now is because they're going through their fall/winter.  Which means doom and gloom for us.

And Ebola's back.  Currently it's just in the Congo https://www.msf.org/drc-ebola-outbreak-crisis-update 11 cases so far.

Im still doing SIP.  What's happening to my cousin's husband is a warning sign.  So I washed my hands furiously after signing for a booze delivery and watching the delivery man just cough into his mask today.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Hello my long lost friendFirst of all, I hear what you're saying and am glad you and yours are safe.
> 
> Personally I'm just burnt out by all the bad news. My cousin's hubby is still sick and Texas is up there regarding spikes.  We let two people go yestereday on my team and I tried SO very hard to save them but was superceded by a high ranking stakeholder who wanted to continue his "cost-saving" measure.



Hello dear hermes_lemming, hugs right back at you!  Glad to know that you are safe and I am so sorry about your cousin's hubby. I haven't been able to go back through all 250+ pages of this thread so I don't know the whole story about his situation but I wish him a full and speedy recovery.

I completely understand how you are feeling and I think it's a good idea to avoid the news.  I have been and it makes a difference. I'm much more relaxed and optimistic. A relative, who is a doctor, told me to practice good hygiene, wear a mask in public, stay home when not feeling well, otherwise, get back to living.  Of course, he wants the elderly and those with chronic conditions to take extra precautions to protect themselves.  However, we're still in our 50's and don't have underlying health conditions so we're taking this advice.

Very sorry to hear that ebola has been discovered in the Congo again though.  Well, I guess it's good that it was found. My understanding is that, while it is highly highly contagious, the symptoms are so obvious that it makes it much easier to contain an outbreak especially with so few people travelling.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to post yesterday after work running errands and I drove by goodwill ours has a drive through drop off lane that was 6 cars deep and 2 or 3 of their drop off parking spots were also full. People are dumping tons of junk after being stuck at home with it for so long. I saw a lime green sofa and love seat lol.


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> Hello dear hermes_lemming, hugs right back at you!  Glad to know that you are safe and I am so sorry about your cousin's hubby. I haven't been able to go back through all 250+ pages of this thread so I don't know the whole story about his situation but I wish him a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> I completely understand how you are feeling and I think it's a good idea to avoid the news.  I have been and it makes a difference. I'm much more relaxed and optimistic. A relative, who is a doctor, told me to practice good hygiene, wear a mask in public, stay home when not feeling well, otherwise, get back to living.  Of course, he wants the elderly and those with chronic conditions to take extra precautions to protect themselves.  However, we're still in our 50's and don't have underlying health conditions so we're taking this advice.
> 
> Very sorry to hear that ebola has been discovered in the Congo again though.  Well, I guess it's good that it was found. My understanding is that, while it is highly highly contagious, the symptoms are so obvious that it makes it much easier to contain an outbreak especially with so few people travelling.


Yea I think it depends how bad it is in your respective area.  Mine is still bad so that's why my doc said to stay home as much as possible and DO NOT return to the land of the living.  They're watching Brazil with fear because they're undergoing their fall/winter ATM.  Our state is in the six figures so I'm uber cautious.  I'm a wee bit younger than you but have an underlying health condition.  I caught this disease early March and had a touch of it which knocked me off my feet for a week and made me resemble a human bobble head.  Given that, I have zero desire to repeat the incident or have the full adult version.

My cousin's husband caught it from a food delivery made to the house, paid in cash and zero social distancing - in Texas.  Both her son and husband caught it.  Her son recovered after a week and so did he - or so we thought - so my cousin threw them a ginormous outdoor bbq in their backyard and her husband relapsed the next day - was sick for another month and nearly died.  He miraculously recovered, was better for another month and then suddenly woke up a week or so ago and couldn't breath.  He is 38 and fit as a fiddle.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am feeling nervous.  The covid cases in some areas of my country are doubling and tripling in the last week or so.  My state has been very cautious and our numbers have stayed low low low. However other states in my country are getting bad bad bad.  It seems to be mostly the ones who didn't have many cases back in March and April and maybe politicians felt a ''this isn't our problem attitude". Maybe they felt a pressure to open up early because of it. Now they are bringing on the second wave to our country.  I am just now physically and mentally getting to a safe space.  I don't mind wearing a mask in public places.  I don't mind limiting my exposure to public places (staying home more/ ordering curbside). I just think if everyone in my entire country would have tried that maybe we could have gotten a better handle on this. I am so disheartened.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I think it depends how bad it is in your respective area.  Mine is still bad so that's why my doc said to stay home as much as possible and DO NOT return to the land of the living.  They're watching Brazil with fear because they're undergoing their fall/winter ATM.  Our state is in the six figures so I'm uber cautious.  I'm a wee bit younger than you but have an underlying health condition.  I caught this disease early March and had a touch of it which knocked me off my feet for a week and made me resemble a human bobble head.  Given that, I have zero desire to repeat the incident or have the full adult version.
> 
> My cousin's husband caught it from a food delivery made to the house, paid in cash and zero social distancing - in Texas.  Both her son and husband caught it.  Her son recovered after a week and so did he - or so we thought - so my cousin threw them a ginormous outdoor bbq in their backyard and her husband relapsed the next day - was sick for another month and nearly died.  He miraculously recovered, was better for another month and then suddenly woke up a week or so ago and couldn't breath.  He is 38 and fit as a fiddle.



I think the scary thing is that it is so random, while most people who get the virus will not even experience symptoms, there is no telling who will have a really harsh dose. Logically and with autoimmune issues, my chances at survival were not great, and I'm still around. There are people much younger and possibly much fitter than I am, who weren't so lucky. Several friends in the medical profession have mentioned that they suspect a genetic link that is not fully clear and researched, add to that that the virus seems to attack and manifest asymptomatic.

Since I am gluten intolerant and gluten free food spoils much faster, I can't really stock up all that much but try to keep my distance in a shop and take all the precautions, some people simply don't, I had one woman leaning on me to grab something from the shelf above me, when I snapped "distancing" she laughed "You take it too seriously", I can't express how much I wanted to slap her.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I think it depends how bad it is in your respective area.  Mine is still bad so that's why my doc said to stay home as much as possible and DO NOT return to the land of the living.  They're watching Brazil with fear because they're undergoing their fall/winter ATM.  Our state is in the six figures so I'm uber cautious.  I'm a wee bit younger than you but have an underlying health condition.  I caught this disease early March and had a touch of it which knocked me off my feet for a week and made me resemble a human bobble head.  Given that, I have zero desire to repeat the incident or have the full adult version.
> 
> My cousin's husband caught it from a food delivery made to the house, paid in cash and zero social distancing - in Texas.  Both her son and husband caught it.  Her son recovered after a week and so did he - or so we thought - so my cousin threw them a ginormous outdoor bbq in their backyard and her husband relapsed the next day - was sick for another month and nearly died.  He miraculously recovered, was better for another month and then suddenly woke up a week or so ago and couldn't breath.  He is 38 and fit as a fiddle.



I didn't realize you'd had the virus yourself, glad you have recovered!  So sorry about your cousin's husband.  Was he tested all 3 times he got sick and it came back positive each time?  He must not have fully recovered either time previously or he came down with something else, like bronchitis or seasonal flu, when he was weakened.  Very foolish to throw a big BBQ party and bring people together in a large group like that.  One of my kids friends was absolutely certain he had the virus, but the doctors said nope, bronchitis, and that's what it was though it took him a good 5 or 6 weeks to recover and he's a healthy 25 year old.  So, all kinds of icky viruses out there.    

I've read about a potential link between Vitamin D deficiency and the virus, that people who become very sick or die, tend to have very low levels of Vitamin D but more study is needed.  It's not conclusive.  We generally take Vitamin D supplements because we live in a northern climate with not a lot of sunshine.  The darker your skin the less Vitamin D you produce too, which potentially could be a factor in why northern cities, Brazil, and other Latin American countries are being hit hard, even though they are in the southern hemisphere with lots of sun generally, though it is their winter right now.  Lots more study needed of course about this.


----------



## bag-mania

Just checking in to find out if anyone has heard from jblended. I was thinking about her this morning and wondering if she is in the hospital.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bag-mania said:


> Just checking in to find out if anyone has heard from jblended. I was thinking about her this morning and wondering if she is in the hospital.


Her last update stated she was being admitted to the hospital. Unfortunately, we have not heard from her since, at least not in this thread.  I keep hoping to see her name in my notifications but haven’t so far. I hope she is doing okay.


----------



## bag-mania

Winter’sJoy said:


> Her last update stated she was being admitted to the hospital. Unfortunately, we have not heard from her since, at least not in this thread.  I keep hoping to see her name in my notifications but haven’t so far. I hope she is doing okay.



Thanks. It's certainly possible she didn't take a device with her to the hospital. Sometimes it's hard to keep track of your stuff and keep it safe there. Hopefully she's home by now and getting better and just hasn't had the time to come back for an update.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bag-mania said:


> Thanks. It's certainly possible she didn't take a device with her to the hospital. Sometimes it's hard to keep track of your stuff and keep it safe there. Hopefully she's home by now and getting better and just hasn't had the time to come back for an update.


That’s certainly possible and I surely hope she is recovering.


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> Just checking in to find out if anyone has heard from jblended. I was thinking about her this morning and wondering if she is in the hospital.



I keep checking back to see if she has responded. As far as we know, she is still in the hospital. I am worried about her; let's all send her healing vibes and good wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> I think the scary thing is that it is so random, while most people who get the virus will not even experience symptoms, there is no telling who will have a really harsh dose. Logically and with autoimmune issues, my chances at survival were not great, and I'm still around. There are people much younger and possibly much fitter than I am, who weren't so lucky. Several friends in the medical profession have mentioned that they suspect a genetic link that is not fully clear and researched, add to that that the virus seems to attack and manifest asymptomatic.
> 
> Since I am gluten intolerant and gluten free food spoils much faster, I can't really stock up all that much but try to keep my distance in a shop and take all the precautions, some people simply don't, I had one woman leaning on me to grab something from the shelf above me, when I snapped "distancing" she laughed "You take it too seriously", I can't express how much I wanted to slap her.


I completely agree. The way it hit my friends and family and our respective reactions makes zero sense. Case in point, I have an autoimmune disease.  My cousin's husband is polar opposite and normally fit as a fiddle. I miraculously only had a light case.  Whereas he plus 2 friends and a few co-workers came down HARD and they're all normally super healthy. 

Note this is across a variety of ethnicities.



youngster said:


> I didn't realize you'd had the virus yourself, glad you have recovered!  So sorry about your cousin's husband.  Was he tested all 3 times he got sick and it came back positive each time?  He must not have fully recovered either time previously or he came down with something else, like bronchitis or seasonal flu, when he was weakened.  Very foolish to throw a big BBQ party and bring people together in a large group like that.  One of my kids friends was absolutely certain he had the virus, but the doctors said nope, bronchitis, and that's what it was though it took him a good 5 or 6 weeks to recover and he's a healthy 25 year old.  So, all kinds of icky viruses out there.
> 
> I've read about a potential link between Vitamin D deficiency and the virus, that people who become very sick or die, tend to have very low levels of Vitamin D but more study is needed.  It's not conclusive.  We generally take Vitamin D supplements because we live in a northern climate with not a lot of sunshine.  The darker your skin the less Vitamin D you produce too, which potentially could be a factor in why northern cities, Brazil, and other Latin American countries are being hit hard, even though they are in the southern hemisphere with lots of sun generally, though it is their winter right now.  Lots more study needed of course about this.


Yep but the last two times. When he first caught it along with their son, my cousin was fluctuating between freaking out, shock and grief stricken (this cant be happening).

When they first caught it, my nephew recovered after a week and we thought his father did too. But really he was only well for like a day and the BBQ she threw sent him back to bed, quite literally.  It was only for her immediate family,  not anyone else.

Nope my local cases aren't correlated to skin tone. I'm actually quite fair thanks to SIP and half the people I know who caught it are Caucasian. 

Stay safe My friend


----------



## hermes_lemming

I forgot to add, btwn the first and second relapse, they thought he fully recovered,  instead they now suspect it went dormant. They reported similar findings in asia.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> Just checking in to find out if anyone has heard from jblended. I was thinking about her this morning and wondering if she is in the hospital.


She probably still is. It honestly didn't sound to good, her last post, especially her mom visiting wearing a hazmat suit. She may be there for a while. 

Tbh all I care about is that she eventually leaves on her own two feet


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hermes_lemming said:


> I forgot to add, btwn the first and second relapse, they thought he fully recovered,  instead they now suspect it went dormant. They reported similar findings in asia.


That sound like how I’ve read herpes behaves. That’s interesting.


----------



## foosy

I am struggling to continue and make an impact. People don't want to hear anymore about the virus. So many think that we are OK now, and should go back to normal. So many are not social distancing.
The virus has not changed. The danger has not lessened - on the contrary - we now have more infected people amongst us and the chances of contracting it are higher.

We do have now more knowledge about the virus. We know that the initial predictions were too doomsday'ish, but that does not make this virus a flu or anything we can ignore. Statistics are meaningless for the people that die or suffer after being infected. We all have a responsibility to keep ourselves and our close contacts safe, until a vaccine is found.


----------



## Chanbal

the number of cases in Beijing had risen to 100 over the course of the day...

The cluster is now the biggest the capital has had to deal with since February. The sudden resurgence of the virus is linked to the Xinfadi market, the biggest wholesale food market in Asia, and it has prompted city officials to lock down the market and several neighborhoods around it in a bid to prevent a broader second wave of infections.









						China warns "very high" risk of new Beijing coronavirus cluster spreading
					

"Beijing will not turn into a second Wuhan," one city official has vowed amid fears of a possible second wave of coronavirus infections.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




When is this going to end?


----------



## rutabaga

My friend's brother works in healthcare and they had a meeting last week where they discussed the number of hospitalizations quadrupling since Memorial Day. This is concerning because we're supposed to be entering Stage 3 which includes reopening retail and outdoor dining. My office reopened today to the public but fortunately my department was ok'd to work from home indefinitely. I'll have to go in eventually but I'm going to wait as long as possible.


----------



## bag-mania

It annoys me that even if/when a vaccine is developed, there will be people who will refuse to get it. The anti-vaxxer nutjobs have been busy spinning COVID-19 as a big conspiracy.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> I forgot to add, btwn the first and second relapse, they thought he fully recovered,  instead they now suspect it went dormant. They reported similar findings in asia.



I honestly hope I am over it, when I thought I had relapses (the dry cough and fever again and just taking to bed because I felt like my arms, legs and spine turned to mush) I was told that it might be just some seasonal flu. I haven't managed to see a Dr for months


----------



## Gabs007

bag-mania said:


> It annoys me that even if/when a vaccine is developed, there will be people who will refuse to get it. The anti-vaxxer nutjobs have been busy spinning COVID-19 as a big conspiracy.



Ugh, don't even get me started, here they burned phone masts and managed to take out emergency lines... I think saying what I think about that lot, it would be censored


----------



## hermes_lemming

Im starting to stress out.  Some of my friends are sick of SIP and starting to resume their old lives in varying degrees. 
- One went from overly precatious after catching it full blown late feb/early march to now saying the hell with it and doesnt care if businesses are breaking the law to open prematurely.  We just oked outdoor dining and she spent 7 hours over the weekend bouncing btwn 5 restaurants.
- Another cant wait to the high end street and "luckily" booked an appt
- Last but not least, one fella has been angelically SIP at home and begged me to meet for a picnic - promising social distancing and masks.  

Of the three, I feel safest with the last one.  The first one scared the bejeesus out of me. The second is russian roulette.

I've gave this a lot of thought  I will be upfront and tell them I can only say hi from a distance, no huggging, just elbow taps.  I dont want the full blown version.  Bad enough I got what I got.  I'll remind them that I'm literally a super spreader and have an autoimmune disease.


----------



## hermes_lemming

" A new study highlights the potential risks of handling personal protective equipment (PPE) items after use by front-line healthcare workers. Researchers contaminated eight different types of protective equipment and materials with virus, including nitrile medical examination gloves, reinforced chemical resistant gloves, N-95 and N-100 particulate respirator masks, coveralls made of Tyvek (a textile common in PPE clothing), plastic, cotton, and stainless steel. *Under the experimental conditions, potentially contagious virus was still present - although at extremely low levels - after 21 days on a plastic visor, 14 days on stainless steel and Tyvek coveralls, 7 days on nitrile gloves and 4 days on chemical resistant gloves. But only an hour after virus particles were applied to 100% cotton fabric, the amount of active virus had decreased by 99.9%, and it was completely undetectable in less than 24 hours.* "









						Virus more efficient at infection after mutation; diseased lungs more receptive to virus
					

A genetic mutation in the new coronavirus that significantly increases its ability to infect cells may explain why outbreaks in Northern Italy and New York were larger than ones seen earlier in the pandemic.  Scientists at Scripps Research in Florida say the mutated virus was seen infrequently...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## BigPurseSue

Interesting article from the Washington Post about coronavirus patients who've had the illness for several months and have been suffering all sorts of horrible lingering effects including endless exhaustion. I don't know if it's a coincident but all the patients they interviewed appear to be young women who were incredibly healthy in pre-covid days. 

"These patients have been sick with coronavirus for more than 60 days. Doctors aren't sure why." 


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/11/coronavirus-chronic/?arc404=true
		


My thoughts and hopes are with you Gabs and JBlended. I hope you're feeling better and on the mend. I hope you're resting and giving your body time and space to recover.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

BigPurseSue said:


> Interesting article from the Washington Post about coronavirus patients who've had the illness for several months and have been suffering all sorts of horrible lingering effects including endless exhaustion. I don't know if it's a coincident but all the patients they interviewed appear to be young women who were incredibly healthy in pre-covid days.
> 
> "These patients have been sick with coronavirus for more than 60 days. Doctors aren't sure why."
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/11/coronavirus-chronic/?arc404=true
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts and hopes are with you Gabs and JBlended. I hope you're feeling better and on the mend. I hope you're resting and giving your body time and space to recover.



Thank you, perfectly fine for the most part and not had fever for 2 months, what I think happened is that there might be some lasting damage to my lungs, thank heavens I stopped smoking 5 or 6 years ago, apparently smokers are more at risk due to contamination (bringing hands to mouth when taking a drag, then also via the virus who apparently "rides" on the smoke particles and is sheltered from UV light, which seems to be kryptonite for it) and due to the damage, the virus has easier access to enter.

I wish I was young, I think I count officially as middle aged, but apart from lingering autoimmune diseases that are very much under control, not had much other health issues. The full recovery is incredibly slow.

One of the biggest dangers seems to be that the virus mutates quite rapidly, one Dr mentioned that they have identified 4 of them and with every host there is the danger of a further mutation, on one hand it is instable, which means the lipid bilayer (the fatty hull) can easily be broken down with any kind of detergent, to avoid that it enters the body via transmission (like touching your face with hands that might have been contaminated), on the other hand, it also makes it prone to mutation.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> Im starting to stress out.  Some of my friends are sick of SIP and starting to resume their old lives in varying degrees.
> - One went from overly precatious after catching it full blown late feb/early march to now saying the hell with it and doesnt care if businesses are breaking the law to open prematurely.  We just oked outdoor dining and she spent 7 hours over the weekend bouncing btwn 5 restaurants.
> - Another cant wait to the high end street and "luckily" booked an appt
> - Last but not least, one fella has been angelically SIP at home and begged me to meet for a picnic - promising social distancing and masks.
> 
> Of the three, I feel safest with the last one.  The first one scared the bejeesus out of me. The second is russian roulette.
> 
> I've gave this a lot of thought  I will be upfront and tell them I can only say hi from a distance, no huggging, just elbow taps.  I dont want the full blown version.  Bad enough I got what I got.  I'll remind them that I'm literally a super spreader and have an autoimmune disease.


Why would you chance meeting with ANY of these people if you're stressed out about it?
If you're a 'superspreader' and have auto immune disease I wouldn't meet with anyone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Why would you chance meeting with ANY of these people if you're stressed out about it?
> If you're a 'superspreader' and have auto immune disease I wouldn't meet with anyone.


They are aware of both facts and dont care cuz they're going crazy staying at home and want to see a person (preferably a friend). 

I actually said I'm starting to stress. But thanks for your input. 

If they can't deal with social discussions,  elbow tap greetings, I will happily continue my SIP as Ive been solidly for the past 3+ months


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> Thank you, perfectly fine for the most part and not had fever for 2 months, what I think happened is that there might be some lasting damage to my lungs, thank heavens I stopped smoking 5 or 6 years ago, apparently smokers are more at risk due to contamination (bringing hands to mouth when taking a drag, then also via the virus who apparently "rides" on the smoke particles and is sheltered from UV light, which seems to be kryptonite for it) and due to the damage, the virus has easier access to enter.
> 
> I wish I was young, I think I count officially as middle aged, but apart from lingering autoimmune diseases that are very much under control, not had much other health issues. The full recovery is incredibly slow.
> 
> One of the biggest dangers seems to be that the virus mutates quite rapidly, one Dr mentioned that they have identified 4 of them and with every host there is the danger of a further mutation, on one hand it is instable, which means the lipid bilayer (the fatty hull) can easily be broken down with any kind of detergent, to avoid that it enters the body via transmission (like touching your face with hands that might have been contaminated), on the other hand, it also makes it prone to mutation.


Don't beat yourself up too much. The cut off age for half as likely to catch it is 20. This is a crazy virus. What worries me is that some are beginning to not care. Throw caution to the wind and knowingly expose themselves, thinking if they do catch it, it won't be that bad. Just sick for a week tops. Smh.

Look at Brazil.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> Don't beat yourself up too much. The cut off age for half as likely to catch it is 20. This is a crazy virus. What worries me is that some are beginning to not care. Throw caution to the wind and knowingly expose themselves, thinking if they do catch it, it won't be that bad. Just sick for a week tops. Smh.
> 
> Look at Brazil.



I don't, I am honestly happy that it wasn't worse. What I see around here, ffs, if it would only be them I would think "Darwinism works" but the horrendous thing is that they do spread


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m not very happy about people breaking the rules. My province (and the people in it) have been diligent following the orders put forth by our Provincial Health Officer and government, thus keeping our numbers quite low. Now some entitled asshats think they can get around the border closures by lying and saying they’re trying to get to Alaska. 




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## lulu212121

hermes_lemming said:


> Don't beat yourself up too much. The cut off age for half as likely to catch it is 20. This is a crazy virus. What worries me is that some are beginning to not care. Throw caution to the wind and knowingly expose themselves, thinking if they do catch it, it won't be that bad. Just sick for a week tops. Smh.
> 
> Look at Brazil.


I've read that elbow taps are not recommended because you can't adhere to social distance when engaging. This would definitely be frowned upon since you are a "superspreader". You should recommend that person meet with someone else to be safe.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lulu212121 said:


> I've read that elbow taps are not recommended because you can't adhere to social distance when engaging. This would definitely be frowned upon since you are a "superspreader". You should recommend that person meet with someone else to be safe.


I might be super sensitive but for whatever reason I'm starting to get this impression that based on the last two posts, im consciously joining the land of the living with a virus  intent on spreading it. Thats not the case. I don't have the virus anymore. I was sick with it a while ago. My concern is actually being reinfected which is why I'm very adamant about practicing social distancing regardless of the event. 

The friend is selective about who she fraternities with and is bummed it can't be like the old days but understands my reservation and the precautions I'm taking. 

The one who threw caution to the wind isn't feeling so well already so most likely might not show up.


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m not very happy about people breaking the rules. My province (and the people in it) have been diligent following the orders put forth by our Provincial Health Officer and government, thus keeping our numbers quite low. Now some entitled asshats think they can get around the border closures by lying and saying they’re trying to get to Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I hope the fines are massive...and payable before they're forced back.


----------



## LemonDrop

@hermes_lemming I discussed with DH that this situation only seems to exaggerate peoples core personalities. My closest friend was at a get together with 3 pregnant women and all the older relatives of the multiple families. And she was whining to me that she didn't wear a mask because it's too hot and makes her sweat.   Based on her current situation in life (financially and health wise) it's apparent she is simply repeating the same habits she has been for 50 years.  She doesn't like to feel uncomfortable in the least.  She doesn't like any hardship now to see benefits later. Why would I expect any different from her with an invisible disease that didn't affect her personally until yesterday. Somebody in her circle has tested positive yesterday. That get together was 7 days ago.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am stressed because the signals in my country are so mixed. I am isolating more to stay sane.  I haven't looked at the news in 3 days.  Nor social media. I sit outside on my porch with my dog, feel the gentle breezes and have an afternoon cocktail. The only thing I am doing is catching up this month on doctors appointments. I am nervous it's going to be far worse this fall and into winter.  I'm already months behind on some appointments and if I don't see these doctors now it might be a year from now before I can again.  I am trying to balance my health needs. 

There is a big event happening this week in my country. It shouldn't even be happening. But it is.  The event is a mask optional event with near 20,000 people attending. It scares me.  The mixed signals in my country to what is real, what is safe, what is important, what is worth it, where we are going ..... well I think I need another cocktail.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> @hermes_lemming I discussed with DH that this situation only seems to exaggerate peoples core personalities. My closest friend was at a get together with 3 pregnant women and all the older relatives of the multiple families. And she was whining to me that she didn't wear a mask because it's too hot and makes her sweat.   Based on her current situation in life (financially and health wise) it's apparent she is simply repeating the same habits she has been for 50 years.  She doesn't like to feel uncomfortable in the least.  She doesn't like any hardship now to see benefits later. Why would I expect any different from her with an invisible disease that didn't affect her personally until yesterday. Somebody in her circle has tested positive yesterday. That get together was 7 days ago.


Its funny you should say that. I made a similar analogy to a friend but compared it to a range with reference to dating style (tart to faithful). Same concept


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I am stressed because the signals in my country are so mixed. I am isolating more to stay sane.  I haven't looked at the news in 3 days.  Nor social media. I sit outside on my porch with my dog, feel the gentle breezes and have an afternoon cocktail. The only thing I am doing is catching up this month on doctors appointments. I am nervous it's going to be far worse this fall and into winter.  I'm already months behind on some appointments and if I don't see these doctors now it might be a year from now before I can again.  I am trying to balance my health needs.
> 
> There is a big event happening this week in my country. It shouldn't even be happening. But it is.  The event is a mask optional event with near 20,000 people attending. It scares me.  The mixed signals in my country to what is real, what is safe, what is important, what is worth it, where we are going ..... well I think I need another cocktail.


I think I know which even you're referring to. They've asked the attendees to sign a waiver so if they get sick, they can't be liable.


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> I am stressed because the signals in my country are so mixed. I am isolating more to stay sane.  I haven't looked at the news in 3 days.  Nor social media. I sit outside on my porch with my dog, feel the gentle breezes and have an afternoon cocktail. The only thing I am doing is catching up this month on doctors appointments. I am nervous it's going to be far worse this fall and into winter.  I'm already months behind on some appointments and if I don't see these doctors now it might be a year from now before I can again.  I am trying to balance my health needs.
> 
> There is a big event happening this week in my country. It shouldn't even be happening. But it is.  The event is a mask optional event with near 20,000 people attending. It scares me.  The mixed signals in my country to what is real, what is safe, what is important, what is worth it, where we are going ..... well I think I need another cocktail.



Hi there! have a little anxiety simply reading what you posted, so I do understand how crazy making the mixed signals can be. I think we are all seeing this no matter where we live. Taking a break from the news and enjoying the simple pleasure of feeling the wind on your face is a great strategy to deal with the uncertainty we are faced with. Personally, I am not attending any large events as I must do everything within my power to stay healthy since I care for my parents. Having long chats with friends has also helped me when I am feeling stressed and anxious about the future of this virus. I worry that people are getting lax about precautions and there have been large spikes in my area since re-opening. I have no idea what school will look like for my teenage son next Fall. Do I really want to send him off? Is that wise? I think I have had too much tv news today... Maybe I will join you for that drink!


----------



## GhstDreamer

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m not very happy about people breaking the rules. My province (and the people in it) have been diligent following the orders put forth by our Provincial Health Officer and government, thus keeping our numbers quite low. Now some entitled asshats think they can get around the border closures by lying and saying they’re trying to get to Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


This is one of the main reasons why our region can't move past phase 1 of reopening. Once the border opens, we will get a wave of covid positive Americans flooding into the region and that is frightening (as well as idiotic Canadians deciding they need to vacation in Vegas, Florida, NY, etc.). I hate saying this as I have American friends and my bf and his family are dual citizens. Even they recognize their federal government could have done a hell of a lot better job at handling this crisis.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## vilette21c

I haven't posted for a while but would like to just vent. My whole family went back to our Tampa house to have more space since we live in a building in Chicago. Well, big mistake. People's attitudes here in Florida are so different than Illinois' especially in the city. It's almost like there is no pandemic going on here. I see a few people wearing masks and not keeping their distance from each other indoors especially at grocery stores. Florida only highly recommends wearing a mask, not mandatory indoors. No wonder cases here have been going up. 

Another thing too was I talked to two of my friends, both nurses just this afternoon. They wanted me to go out with them to go around town and I was flabbergasted. Wth. They are going out after work and still wearing scrubs. I don't understand these people. I just made up some excuse not to go. On the phone, they were laughing at how paranoid I am with this virus after telling them I started wearing a  face shield on top of my mask because literally no one wears a mask. I am beyond disbelief. I will continue to avoid people while here, no intention in meeting with friends at all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> This is one of the main reasons why our region can't move past phase 1 of reopening. Once the border opens, we will get a wave of covid positive Americans flooding into the region and that is frightening (as well as idiotic Canadians deciding they need to vacation in Vegas, Florida, NY, etc.). I hate saying this as I have American friends and my bf and his family are dual citizens. Even they recognize their federal government could have done a hell of a lot better job at handling this crisis.


Your post reminds me of this..https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-29/germans-are-booking-mallorca-vacations-before-spain-even-opens

The germans are booking Mallorca before Spain even reopens.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> Your post reminds me of this..https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-29/germans-are-booking-mallorca-vacations-before-spain-even-opens
> 
> The germans are booking Mallorca before Spain even reopens.



But Spain, while being hit quite hard and Germany seem to have it well under control, relatives all over Europe and it seems that other countries really got a lid on it, while the UK is floundering around. I am not surprised that most countries said they won't accept tourists from the UK, where other countries have acted really fast, there doesn't seem to be much direction here and people seem to be left to do whatever they want as there are only "recommendations", the local hospital saw a decline of Covid cases and was ready to open some of the other wards again, along come public holidays where people "forgot" all about social distancing and the wards filled up again. 
I am not sure what it is with people, but as soon as they enter a supermarket, there is a beach or a BBQ, all of a sudden they think they are magically immune.


----------



## Aminu

Some positive news - "A cheap and widely available drug can help save the lives of patients seriously ill with coronavirus."








						Coronavirus: Dexamethasone proves first life-saving drug
					

Patients should be given the cheap drug without delay, after "fantastic" trial results, experts say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## doni

vilette21c said:


> I haven't posted for a while but would like to just vent. My whole family went back to our Tampa house to have more space since we live in a building in Chicago. Well, big mistake. People's attitudes here in Florida are so different than Illinois' especially in the city. It's almost like there is no pandemic going on here. I see a few people wearing masks and not keeping their distance from each other indoors especially at grocery stores. Florida only highly recommends wearing a mask, not mandatory indoors. No wonder cases here have been going up.
> 
> Another thing too was I talked to two of my friends, both nurses just this afternoon. They wanted me to go out with them to go around town and I was flabbergasted. Wth. They are going out after work and still wearing scrubs. I don't understand these people. I just made up some excuse not to go. On the phone, they were laughing at how paranoid I am with this virus after telling them I started wearing a  face shield on top of my mask because literally no one wears a mask. I am beyond disbelief. I will continue to avoid people while here, no intention in meeting with friends at all.



Ironic, given the high numbers of senior citizens (most vulnerable) in Florida or?



hermes_lemming said:


> Your post reminds me of this..https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-29/germans-are-booking-mallorca-vacations-before-spain-even-opens
> 
> The germans are booking Mallorca before Spain even reopens.


But this is the opposite situation in that Germany was/is much better off than Spain. The worry in Spain was on the contrary that Germans would be too scared to go on vacations there (German tourism is absolutely vital to the Spanish economy). Mallorca was desperate to reassure them all is fine. But as it turns out Germans are not worrying at all (as I can attest living in Germany where everybody is acting as if we are back to normal, yesterday, not even the pharmacist or the supermarket cashiers wore masks).


----------



## arnott

So I was supposed to fly to Ontario today for my vacation, but instead I'm sitting at home!


----------



## Gabs007

Aminu said:


> Some positive news - "A cheap and widely available drug can help save the lives of patients seriously ill with coronavirus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Dexamethasone proves first life-saving drug
> 
> 
> Patients should be given the cheap drug without delay, after "fantastic" trial results, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk



I don't want to put a damper on it, it looks promising, but I think that is not a massive sample, so being more careful seems to still be prudent


----------



## canto bight

I feel incredible lucky to live in a state where the governor is taking this very, very seriously still.


----------



## GhstDreamer

arnott said:


> So I was supposed to fly to Ontario today for my vacation, but instead I'm sitting at home!


Most areas of Ontario are open so maybe a long scenic drive to the province? Unfortunately Toronto is still only in phase 1. Though I don't know if the government  is even allowing traveling between provinces.


----------



## canto bight

My mom today told me that she told her friends that her daughter said she wasn't "allowed" to go out to lunch with them as her excuse to not go out yet.  And I told her to not tell people that because they'd think I was committing elder abuse!


----------



## whateve

Today we got takeout for the first time since lockdown started. We drove up to the restaurant, left the money on the hood, and they put the bag of food on the hood. It was at the restaurant that was the last place we ate before lockdown.


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> But this is the opposite situation in that Germany was/is much better off than Spain. The worry in Spain was on the contrary that Germans would be too scared to go on vacations there (German tourism is absolutely vital to the Spanish economy). Mallorca was desperate to reassure them all is fine. But as it turns out Germans are not worrying at all (as I can attest living in Germany where everybody is acting as if we are back to normal, yesterday, not even the pharmacist or the supermarket cashiers wore masks).



Doesn't it depend from place to place? It's different in Hamburg, Munich and Berlin with different rules but from what my brother told me, it seems all the countries in Germany decided that you have to wear a mask that covers nose and mouth if you go shopping or use any form of public transport, in Bavaria the fine for not wearing one is 150 Euros. The cashier and the pharmacist not wearing a mask could lead to quite a bit of trouble, as a customer I would certainly be worried.

I know that in Bavaria the police stopping cars and checking ID was quite frequent, if you weren't registered and you were driving to an address without a valid reason (bringing food to somebody who is in the vulnerable group and sheltering was accepted as a valid reason), there were small regional differences the local authorities, which I think worked out quite well.


----------



## elvisfan4life

canto bight said:


> My mom today told me that she told her friends that her daughter said she wasn't "allowed" to go out to lunch with them as her excuse to not go out yet.  And I told her to not tell people that because they'd think I was committing elder abuse!


I would think the opposite i am.the same with my mother because I love her and dont want her infected by anyone


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Today we got takeout for the first time since lockdown started. We drove up to the restaurant, left the money on the hood, and they put the bag of food on the hood. It was at the restaurant that was the last place we ate before lockdown.


I won't eat takeout or in restaurants I have a new normal and eating out isn't part of it


----------



## 250gilly

I live in the state of South Australia in Australia. We have 0 cases and have done for weeks now. We still have social distancing and certain events/business have only just started to open while others have been open but with restrictions for a while. Our state government and health department have done a wonderful job and we have moved to a ‘ new’ sense of normal. We still have cases in some other states so when the borders fully open up we are likely to see cases again, but for now it feels wonderful to have some freedom and not as much fear as before. I just hope people are still remaining vigilant with hand washing, social distancing and stopping the spread. I really feel for those countries who’s leaders did not act quick enough and lagged with putting restrictions in place to help stop the spread of COVID. Please stay safe fellow bag lovers.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

canto bight said:


> My mom today told me that she told her friends that her daughter said she wasn't "allowed" to go out to lunch with them as her excuse to not go out yet.  And I told her to not tell people that because they'd think I was committing elder abuse!


My mom says *I* have her on lockdown   I don't allow her anywhere at all, she can talk on the phone all day to friends instead. She tells her friends I'm too strict with her so she's spreading that too, lol. I think they must secretly love that we care about them  I did take her to Kohls yesterday during their senior hour and we spent about 5 minutes in there tops, to do a return she'd had waiting for 4 months. She was so excited for 5 minutes in Kohls I felt bad, she asked if we could go again sometime during senior hour for 15 minutes


----------



## hermes_lemming

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My mom says *I* have her on lockdown   I don't allow her anywhere at all, she can talk on the phone all day to friends instead. She tells her friends I'm too strict with her so she's spreading that too, lol. I think they must secretly love that we care about them  I did take her to Kohls yesterday during their senior hour and we spent about 5 minutes in there tops, to do a return she'd had waiting for 4 months. She was so excited for 5 minutes in Kohls I felt bad, she asked if we could go again sometime during senior hour for 15 minutes


Lol this is payback for being michevious teens


----------



## hermes_lemming




----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> View attachment 4761464



Can you believe that a pub landlord (massive chain of pubs but the clientel is a bit questionable, cheap booze which attracts the heavy drinkers, plus they open early in the morning,  the local one usually had the police round several times every day) claimed that the risk in pubs would be minimal. Somebody who starts serving booze early in the morning will obviously have the best health interest of the customers and staff at heart...


----------



## rutabaga

hermes_lemming said:


> View attachment 4761464



Interesting that the dentist's office is only a 4. I have a cleaning this Saturday that I was going to cancel, but my crown is acting up so I decided to keep the appointment and am dreading going in! I never liked going to the dentist under normal circumstances. My dentist is also a cancer survivor and older so he's at risk, too.


----------



## Clearblueskies

i*bella said:


> Interesting that the dentist's office is only a 4. I have a cleaning this Saturday that I was going to cancel, but my crown is acting up so I decided to keep the appointment and am dreading going in! I never liked going to the dentist under normal circumstances. My dentist is also a cancer survivor and older so he's at risk, too.


I went to my dentist this week for a checkup and to see the hygienist for a clean.  I was a bit nervous, but actually it was fine.  They were well organised and taking every precaution.  I only saw one other patient who was coming in as I left.  It’s important to keep up with regular healthcare I think.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> Can you believe that a pub landlord (massive chain of pubs but the clientel is a bit questionable, cheap booze which attracts the heavy drinkers, plust they open early in the morning,  the local one usually had the police round several times every day) claimed that the risk in pubs would be minimal. Somebody who starts serving booze early in the morning will obviously have the best health interest of the customers and staff at heart...


Their interest is greed driven

I just realized this weekend will be the first one where retail opens so plan on staying put because I don't want to chance the crowds.  My friend is very much understanding. 

Tbh I still haven't left the house much since that run in with those 3 aholes. There are still "suicides" happening throughout the nation and the number of hate crimes is increasing.  I literally went to bed early yesterday teary.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> Their interest is greed driven
> 
> I just realized this weekend will be the first one where retail opens so plan on staying put because I don't want to chance the crowds.  My friend is very much understanding.
> 
> Tbh I still haven't left the house much since that run in with those 3 aholes. There are still "suicides" happening throughout the nation and the number of hate crimes is increasing.  I literally went to bed early yesterday teary.



Little doubt! Here the shops opened last Monday, despite needing a few items of clothing, I decided to nor risk it, I can live with washed out T-shirts especially since I am not going anywhere, I don't want to risk getting it a 2nd time


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know if I agree with that chart.  Waiting in a doctors waiting room is a 4 while picking up takeout is 1? I have been to 2 doctors rooms this last 2 weeks.  I have had my temp taken twice.  Had to call from the parking lot.  Was asked to wash my hands in a waiting room sink and then to use anti bacterial gel before I saw receptionist on the way out. One waiting room was empty.  One had us spaced out by way more than 6 feet.

Restaurants ??? Have you seen what is going on in there? I know someone personally who works at two restaurants. Her boss  at one tested positive Saturday. And her friend who is a server at the other restaurant tested positive today. They are all very young and listening to their decision making process is scary AF.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know if I agree with that chart.  Waiting in a doctors waiting room is a 4 while picking up takeout is 1? I have been to 2 doctors rooms this last 2 weeks.  I have had my temp taken twice.  Had to call from the parking lot.  Was asked to wash my hands in a waiting room sink and then to use anti bacterial gel before I saw receptionist on the way out. One waiting room was empty.  One had us spaced out by way more than 6 feet.
> 
> Restaurants ??? Have you seen what is going on in there? I know someone personally who works at two restaurants. Her boss  at one tested positive Saturday. And her friend who is a server at the other restaurant tested positive today. They are all very young and listening to their decision making process is scary AF.


Thanks to the virus and open hate crimes, im now a hermit. I have done two food deliveries since the shut down in March and felt icky after each one. Thanks to whats happening to my cousin's husband, I don't foresee anymore food deliveries in the immediate future


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i*bella said:


> Interesting that the dentist's office is only a 4. I have a cleaning this Saturday that I was going to cancel, but my crown is acting up so I decided to keep the appointment and am dreading going in! I never liked going to the dentist under normal circumstances. My dentist is also a cancer survivor and older so he's at risk, too.


My coworker just mentioned she went to the dentist and got tested a few days later to make sure she was still ok. I suppose that is an option to feel safe afterwards?


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know if I agree with that chart.  Waiting in a doctors waiting room is a 4 while picking up takeout is 1? I have been to 2 doctors rooms this last 2 weeks.  I have had my temp taken twice.  Had to call from the parking lot.  Was asked to wash my hands in a waiting room sink and then to use anti bacterial gel before I saw receptionist on the way out. One waiting room was empty.  One had us spaced out by way more than 6 feet.
> 
> Restaurants ??? Have you seen what is going on in there? I know someone personally who works at two restaurants. Her boss  at one tested positive Saturday. And her friend who is a server at the other restaurant tested positive today. They are all very young and listening to their decision making process is scary AF.


I don't see that chart as valid. You're telling me going on a Pontoon boat ride (doesn't say with how many people) is in the same category as a Casino?..and you're more at risk at the dentist (which is full of PPE) than at the Grocery store? LOL no.


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> I don't see that chart as valid. You're telling me going on a Pontoon boat ride (doesn't say with how many people) is in the same category as a Casino?..and you're more at risk at the dentist (which is full of PPE) than at the Grocery store? LOL no.



I totally get the dentist, mouth is one of the easiest ways to enter the virus, you are thinking about the dentist wearing PPE, however, the virus is minimal, inside a much higher lifespan than outside, usually with the dentist there is some open tissue, even if you are just having your teeth cleaned by the hygienist, so yes, that would actually add a lot to the risk factor.


----------



## TC1

Gabs007 said:


> I totally get the dentist, mouth is one of the easiest ways to enter the virus, you are thinking about the dentist wearing PPE, however, the virus is minimal, inside a much higher lifespan than outside, usually with the dentist there is some open tissue, even if you are just having your teeth cleaned by the hygienist, so yes, that would actually add a lot to the risk factor.


They have always worn gloves, masks and eye shields. Most patrons at your local supermarket aren't doing the same. The dentist has screening, contact tracing info and temperature checks. I don't see that happening at Superstore (or any major grocery chain) so that's where I'm coming from on that "scale"


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> They have always worn gloves, masks and eye shields. Most patrons at your local supermarket aren't doing the same. The dentist has screening, contact tracing info and temperature checks. I don't see that happening at Superstore (or any major grocery chain) so that's where I'm coming from on that "scale"



Yes, I understand that, on the other hand, in the supermarket you usually do not have injuries in your mouth, I am not talking about the dentist, I am talking about the person previously being at the dentist and breathing germs out, which then enter your system and have an even easier time because you have a tiny wound in your mouth


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Clearblueskies

TC1 said:


> They have always worn gloves, masks and eye shields. Most patrons at your local supermarket aren't doing the same. The dentist has screening, contact tracing info and temperature checks. I don't see that happening at Superstore (or any major grocery chain) so that's where I'm coming from on that "scale"


And in clinical rooms they have air cleaning systems and so on, as well as cleaning down between patients, and extended space between appointments. It was very safe.   
I trust the dentist practice, or any healthcare practitioner, to have a better grip on infection control processes than a supermarket or hairdresser/beautician.


----------



## LemonDrop

Nothing against the OP but that chart is really questionable. We all are in such individual situations. My county has had 9 positive cases in the last month. Nine out of approximately 100,000 residents.  We are required to wear masks (in earlier posts I mentioned we weren't required but I was incorrect)!  We are required and almost everyone does.  I wasn't too nervous in the dentist. I weighed the pros and cons based on my specific situation.  Numbers in my state dropping, cases in my county low, huge possibility that we could go on a lockdown this fall based on my entire states stats. And decided I am getting all my health care needs taken care of this summer.  I am already behind on everything.


----------



## elvisfan4life

250gilly said:


> I live in the state of South Australia in Australia. We have 0 cases and have done for weeks now. We still have social distancing and certain events/business have only just started to open while others have been open but with restrictions for a while. Our state government and health department have done a wonderful job and we have moved to a ‘ new’ sense of normal. We still have cases in some other states so when the borders fully open up we are likely to see cases again, but for now it feels wonderful to have some freedom and not as much fear as before. I just hope people are still remaining vigilant with hand washing, social distancing and stopping the spread. I really feel for those countries who’s leaders did not act quick enough and lagged with putting restrictions in place to help stop the spread of COVID. Please stay safe fellow bag lovers.


Our beloved leader is.still getting it wrong and the death toll is.just appalling here (UK) so many devastated families....the estimated excess deaths here are now much.nearer to 70,000 than the 42,288 being declared just tell the truth fgs!!! One.lady in the papers today has.lost 6 members of her.family


----------



## rutabaga

Effective tomorrow, everyone in the state of CA is required to wear a mask.


----------



## m_ichele

i*bella said:


> Effective tomorrow, everyone in the state of CA is required to wear a mask.



Good!  I wonder how that will go down in Orange County?


----------



## rutabaga

m_ichele said:


> Good!  I wonder how that will go down in Orange County?



They're certainly the most rebellious county!


----------



## Tootsie17

hermes_lemming said:


> View attachment 4761464


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## vilette21c

Anybody here had the coronavirus? What's your blood type and how bad were your symptoms? I haven't been tested for antibodies yet but between me and my husband (whole family got sick in Seoul in January), his was really bad that he had to go to the ER. He's type A and I'm type B, kids are both AB I think. 









						Blood type, genes tied to risk of severe COVID-19: European study
					

A person's blood type and other genetic factors may be linked with severity of coronavirus infection, according to European researchers looking for further clues about why COVID-19 hits some so much harder than others.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## LemonDrop

vilette21c said:


> Anybody here had the coronavirus? What's your blood type and how bad were your symptoms? I haven't been tested for antibodies yet but between me and my husband (whole family got sick in Seoul in January), his was really bad that he had to go to the ER. He's type A and I'm type B, kids are both AB I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood type, genes tied to risk of severe COVID-19: European study
> 
> 
> A person's blood type and other genetic factors may be linked with severity of coronavirus infection, according to European researchers looking for further clues about why COVID-19 hits some so much harder than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



well I don't like that study because I am type A.   But seriously type A is the most common blood type so wouldn't it make sense that type A would be the most commonly seen for Covid patients? It's kind of like the study in the USA that 70% of the Covid hospitalized patients were considered medically obese. But, 70% of the USA is obese by health standards.


----------



## LemonDrop

Curious if this is a USA thing. Or elsewhere in the world? It seems like in the US. If you err on the side of caution and the worst is prevented then you 1)overreacted 2)fell for the hype 3)wasted everyone’s time. In general people in the USA don’t say, “we had to put out/ be cautious/ work together and we prevented the worst from happening”. They say, “ what you claimed would happen didn’t and you’re an idiot“.

In the USA the states that saw little cases in March and April and demanded that Covid wasn’t real, overblown and a problem for elsewhere and to reopen early. Those states are exploding with cases these last few days. And most of the states that stayed closed or reopened very slowly are dropping or staying even for days. The only weird state is California and I’m wondering if that’s because it’s almost like multiple states and different cities responded differently. LA and San Francisco for example.


----------



## vilette21c

LemonDrop said:


> well I don't like that study because I am type A.   But seriously type A is the most common blood type so wouldn't it make sense that type A would be the most commonly seen for Covid patients? It's kind of like the study in the USA that 70% of the Covid hospitalized patients were considered medically obese. But, 70% of the USA is obese by health standards.



The most common blood type is O positive.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> Nothing against the OP but that chart is really questionable. We all are in such individual situations. My county has had 9 positive cases in the last month. Nine out of approximately 100,000 residents.  We are required to wear masks (in earlier posts I mentioned we weren't required but I was incorrect)!  We are required and almost everyone does.  I wasn't too nervous in the dentist. I weighed the pros and cons based on my specific situation.  Numbers in my state dropping, cases in my county low, huge possibility that we could go on a lockdown this fall based on my entire states stats. And decided I am getting all my health care needs taken care of this summer.  I am already behind on everything.


None taken. I can't even begin to tell you how lax people are getting. My boss who lives in Texas literally said on zoom today "everything is ok. I dont understand why you guys are still on lockdown". We're also required to wear masks but unfortunately not everyone does. Even now. My city is in the millions. We have several thousand cases. Lucky us.

This is why im a hermit. 

The cases in both my city and state are rising.


----------



## hermes_lemming

vilette21c said:


> Anybody here had the coronavirus? What's your blood type and how bad were your symptoms? I haven't been tested for antibodies yet but between me and my husband (whole family got sick in Seoul in January), his was really bad that he had to go to the ER. He's type A and I'm type B, kids are both AB I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood type, genes tied to risk of severe COVID-19: European study
> 
> 
> A person's blood type and other genetic factors may be linked with severity of coronavirus infection, according to European researchers looking for further clues about why COVID-19 hits some so much harder than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


You need to look at RH, not the blood. RH positive gets it harder and thats 85% of the world's population.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> Curious if this is a USA thing. Or elsewhere in the world? It seems like in the US. If you err on the side of caution and the worst is prevented then you 1)overreacted 2)fell for the hype 3)wasted everyone’s time. In general people in the USA don’t say, “we had to put out/ be cautious/ work together and we prevented the worst from happening”. They say, “ what you claimed would happen didn’t and you’re an idiot“.
> 
> In the USA the states that saw little cases in March and April and demanded that Covid wasn’t real, overblown and a problem for elsewhere and to reopen early. Those states are exploding with cases these last few days. And most of the states that stayed closed or reopened very slowly are dropping or staying even for days. The only weird state is California and I’m wondering if that’s because it’s almost like multiple states and different cities responded differently. LA and San Francisco for example.


Ok humor me. Why are you calling California,  LA and San Francisco all weird?


----------



## Gabs007

vilette21c said:


> Anybody here had the coronavirus? What's your blood type and how bad were your symptoms? I haven't been tested for antibodies yet but between me and my husband (whole family got sick in Seoul in January), his was really bad that he had to go to the ER. He's type A and I'm type B, kids are both AB I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood type, genes tied to risk of severe COVID-19: European study
> 
> 
> A person's blood type and other genetic factors may be linked with severity of coronavirus infection, according to European researchers looking for further clues about why COVID-19 hits some so much harder than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com




I am 0 negative and it was quite severe, but that might be due to my autoimmune issues


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## vilette21c

hermes_lemming said:


> You need to look at RH, not the blood. RH positive gets it harder and thats 85% of the world's population.


Do you mind elaborating on that? I thought the A,B,AB,O have something to do with presence or absence of proteins. I've never encountered any article with Rh being a factor in severity of cases.


----------



## Gabs007

vilette21c said:


> Do you mind elaborating on that? I thought the A,B,AB,O have something to do with presence or absence of proteins. I've never encountered any article with Rh being a factor in severity of cases.



Actually that doesn't make sense with Rh positive getting it harder, several endocrinologists explained that Rh negative tends to put you more at risk, which has to do with protein that causes the negative blood type, now 85% of the world's population are Rh positive, 15% are negative, with Covid, out of 100% infected, only 20% display symptoms, it does at first glance point at a possibility that Rh negative MIGHT get a worse case, but we would need to know the Rhesus factor for that to be sure


----------



## canto bight

elvisfan4life said:


> I would think the opposite i am.the same with my mother because I love her and dont want her infected by anyone



Exactly!  I told her we just need to get through this so there will be plenty more lunch dates.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> My mom says *I* have her on lockdown   I don't allow her anywhere at all, she can talk on the phone all day to friends instead. She tells her friends I'm too strict with her so she's spreading that too, lol. I think they must secretly love that we care about them  I did take her to Kohls yesterday during their senior hour and we spent about 5 minutes in there tops, to do a return she'd had waiting for 4 months. She was so excited for 5 minutes in Kohls I felt bad, she asked if we could go again sometime during senior hour for 15 minutes



Moms are so cute!


----------



## holiday123

hermes_lemming said:


> You need to look at RH, not the blood. RH positive gets it harder and thats 85% of the world's population.


This article explains it very well and lines up with the webinar that I did this week which was given by an infectious disease doctor who has been front line since the beginning. Interesting read.









						Genetic study suggests that people’s blood type may affect their COVID-19 risk
					

People with type A blood may have higher risk of severe illness, while those with type O may have lower risk




					cen.acs.org


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> This article explains it very well and lines up with the webinar that I did this week which was given by an infectious disease doctor who has been front line since the beginning. Interesting read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic study suggests that people’s blood type may affect their COVID-19 risk
> 
> 
> People with type A blood may have higher risk of severe illness, while those with type O may have lower risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cen.acs.org



I find it most telling that all the specialists say it is only speculation so far, however, Dr Jordan Geller, who used to be the head of the Cedars Sinai endocrinology and now runs his own clinic, has said months ago that he thinks there is a genetic link but cracking that would be difficult.
Most endocrinologists work with immune issues and genetic problems, I am always a bit shocked how virologists often ignore their input. 
There are also so many more factors that influence infection, your blood type might give you some protection, but then other genetic factors might nix that, also if you are living in close proximity instead of being able to social distance might play a massive role. We have to remember that the studies are looking at one angle, to combine the studies will give us a more extensive and realistic overview, lab conditions don't always translate to real life conditions.


----------



## holiday123

Gabs007 said:


> I find it most telling that all the specialists say it is only speculation so far, however, Dr Jordan Geller, who used to be the head of the Cedars Sinai endocrinology and now runs his own clinic, has said months ago that he thinks there is a genetic link but cracking that would be difficult.
> Most endocrinologists work with immune issues and genetic problems, I am always a bit shocked how virologists often ignore their input.
> There are also so many more factors that influence infection, your blood type might give you some protection, but then other genetic factors might nix that, also if you are living in close proximity instead of being able to social distance might play a massive role. We have to remember that the studies are looking at one angle, to combine the studies will give us a more extensive and realistic overview, lab conditions don't always translate to real life conditions.


I agree. This sentence summed it up nicely:  "That epidemiological data suggests that the blood type protective effect might be quite small, compared with other factors, she says. “It’s what your blood type is, relative to the other person who exposed you, relative to all the other genetic and acquired health conditions you have,”


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> I agree. This sentence summed it up nicely:  "That epidemiological data suggests that the blood type protective effect might be quite small, compared with other factors, she says. “It’s what your blood type is, relative to the other person who exposed you, relative to all the other genetic and acquired health conditions you have,”



I think the more we explore genetics, the more answers we might get, as I said previously, type 0 neg might have given me some protection, autoimmune issues possibly nixed that, considering all that and that others with the same autoimmune issues died, there has to be more to it than just "pot luck"


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry if it came across as downplaying Covid-19, that's not my intention. I was just trying to explain my frustration with the mixed messages from the media. And you are correct, it's a new thing, nobody knows. So there aren't a whole lot of so called "experts" so perhaps the media needs to be more responsible as to what and whom they give that title to.


I would still rather listen to science than politicians who have no science background. That's just me.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s been over 10 days since we’ve heard from Jblended I hope she‘s ok.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gabs007 said:


> To add a bit of irony to the whole Covid thing, I have several frequent flyer programs simply due to work and having to fly a lot, within 10 minutes 2 of them have emailed me that I haven't booked a flight with them for a while and sent me a questionnaire about their service and why I haven't... No option for "LOCKDOWN, you muppets"


That is crazy and seems totally insensitive and clueless to what is going on these days!!!
Out of curiosity, may I ask what airlines?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

pixiejenna said:


> It’s been over 10 days since we’ve heard from Jblended I hope she‘s ok.


I wanted to post the same thing but didn’t want to upset anyone. Does anyone that has experience with the virus know what might be going on? Are you usually awake while in the hospital for the virus? Access to your phone?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> I was amazed at what the people of Houston was doing after SIP was lifted. Congregating in large crowds, smoking hookah, out at bars with not a mask in sight.


I pictured it as teens going wild when the parents are out of town!


----------



## Gabs007

Sunshine mama said:


> That is crazy and seems totally insensitive and clueless to what is going on these days!!!
> Out of curiosity, may I ask what airlines?



Not airlines but the alliances, Star Alliance and One World, in their defense, those are just automated emails and somebody possibly forgot to switch them off, I am a bit tempted to go "let's hope they don't forget to check maintenance" - seems narrow minded, but often how "little things" are handled are so telling of the approach a company takes


----------



## Gabs007

pixiejenna said:


> It’s been over 10 days since we’ve heard from Jblended I hope she‘s ok.



Tbh, she might just be in bed and trying to sleep, last thing you want to do is check the computer, let's hope she is recuperating, which really takes a while


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> I pictured it as teens going wild when the parents are out of town!


You pictured it right!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok humor me. Why are you calling California,  LA and San Francisco all weird?



Oh because I was in SFO when they went shelter in place. I think that was about March 15 or so.  I recall it was scary because it seemed to be the first place in the country. (maybe second or third) So because they locked down so early I called the state "weird" in the sense that they were so on it (quick to lockdown) and now they are climbing and climbing in cases. However the stats in LA compared to SFO are so different.  I am a bit nervous.  I am headed to LA on Wednesday.  I plan to get in and get out.


----------



## rutabaga

LemonDrop said:


> Oh because I was in SFO when they went shelter in place. I think that was about March 15 or so.  I recall it was scary because it seemed to be the first place in the country. (maybe second or third) So because they locked down so early I called the state "weird" in the sense that they were so on it (quick to lockdown) and now they are climbing and climbing in cases. However the stats in LA compared to SFO are so different.  I am a bit nervous.  I am headed to LA on Wednesday.  I plan to get in and get out.



Well, CA is not monolithic. Nearly half of the state's cases are in LA county. Most Bay Area counties are flat in terms of hospitalizations, although there are still new cases being reported each day. It varies from county to county and even within counties the cases are concentrated in some cities while others may not see many cases at all. But yes the Bay Area counties were quick to lock down and we're slow to reopen, while LA is reopening quickly despite their numbers.


----------



## hermes_lemming

vilette21c said:


> Do you mind elaborating on that? I thought the A,B,AB,O have something to do with presence or absence of proteins. I've never encountered any article with Rh being a factor in severity of cases.


You have to Google it. I will try to find the link this weekend


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> Oh because I was in SFO when they went shelter in place. I think that was about March 15 or so.  I recall it was scary because it seemed to be the first place in the country. (maybe second or third) So because they locked down so early I called the state "weird" in the sense that they were so on it (quick to lockdown) and now they are climbing and climbing in cases. However the stats in LA compared to SFO are so different.  I am a bit nervous.  I am headed to LA on Wednesday.  I plan to get in and get out.


I would use proactive vs wierd but thats just me and I think California was the first state. Had they not, the casualty would be worse.

I peaked at the cases in LA. They're definitely worse than San Francisco at the moment. As for climbing in cases, there are 21 states that are climbing in cases


----------



## LemonDrop

If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.


I'm a native Californian and I wasn't insulted. I've lived in LA, SF, the Bay Area and central California. I'm currently in central California, which is sparsely populated compared to the large urban areas.

My county is one of the worst in California in deaths and I don't really think it is because we did anything differently. Our county followed the state's recommendations but won't enforce any businesses to stay closed even if we don't meet the state requirements to reopen. I believe the reason we were so hard hit is because the care homes in our county had a huge amount of cases early on. What I'm focusing on now is the number of recovered compared to the number of cases. I think we are ahead of the curve compared to neighboring counties on that one.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I'm a native Californian and I wasn't insulted. I've lived in LA, SF, the Bay Area and central California. I'm currently in central California, which is sparsely populated compared to the large urban areas.
> 
> My county is one of the worst in California in deaths and I don't really think it is because we did anything differently. Our county followed the state's recommendations but won't enforce any businesses to stay closed even if we don't meet the state requirements to reopen. I believe the reason we were so hard hit is because the care homes in our county had a huge amount of cases early on. What I'm focusing on now is the number of recovered compared to the number of cases. I think we are ahead of the curve compared to neighboring counties on that one.



Totally love LA, so much that we actually own a house there, I actually really dig LA, especially DT, but yes, it can be a bit weird, certain areas can be a bit navel grazing, but that comes with the territory, in a way, like NYC (my "other" American love affair) LA and NYC both have the best and the worst of the country


----------



## V0N1B2

LemonDrop said:


> If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.


I knew what you meant  
California was the “oddity”. Anyway, have a safe trip to LA and don’t stress too much. 
Things have really started to open up here, we’ll see where it all goes. Our daily provincial (new cases) numbers seem to be up a little from last week, but still (most days) less than 10 per day. 186 cases since June 1st and 2 deaths. 
Where I live there is no social distancing or wearing of masks by anyone, it seems. The only way you’d know there’s a pandemic is when you go into a store or restaurant and see the signage and new regulations.


----------



## m_ichele

LemonDrop said:


> If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.


Native Californian here! I got what you meant and took no offense. California IS weird  but there’s nothing wrong with that


----------



## Nibb

LemonDrop said:


> If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.


I’m a native and I’m not insulted, weird is good. 15 million people live in Northern CA & about 24 million live in Southern CA, LA county is massive. There is also a ton of misbehaving with masks and social distancing in the south especially close to the water.


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> Totally love LA, so much that we actually own a house there, I actually really dig LA, especially DT, but yes, it can be a bit weird, certain areas can be a bit navel grazing, but that comes with the territory, in a way, like NYC (my "other" American love affair) LA and NYC both have the best and the worst of the country


I actually hate LA. Whenever I go, I can hardly wait to go home. I can't stand the traffic.


----------



## shesnochill

LemonDrop said:


> If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.



I live in Los Angeles and I am not offended. I agree with many of the others here as well. Although we are a spread out city, it doesn't mean we don't need to continue to behave accordingly to social distancing etc. The movie theaters, some restaurants, theme parks etc opening is insanity.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> See my previous statement.  Once again, I'm barely big enough to matter.  We HAVE to wear a mask in my city.  It's literally law.  You need to wear something the minute you leave your house.  Everyone wears a face mask.  It wasn't black or a scarf or could anyway be misconstrued to rob any fine folk.  It was a blue surgical mask, no fancy n95 variety.  If my diminutive stature, collegiate garb and 5 lb pooch are considered a menace to society by 3 men who easily outweigh me and are in a moving vehicle, then the world is crazier than I thought.


that's terrible that you had to be afraid in your own neighborhood in the daylight.  
Unfortunately (and I'm not justifying it at all) when people who are used to being the majority see things change some of them don't react well.  No excuse for their behavior.  Even though they didn't touch you physically they scared you.
I have no advice except walk with someone else if that's an option and don't walk at night.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I actually hate LA. Whenever I go, I can hardly wait to go home. I can't stand the traffic.



Oh well, I totally hate rural life and suburbia, so different strokes for different folks


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> Oh well, I totally hate rural life and suburbia, so different strokes for different folks


I get that! I love restaurants and theaters, but also nature. I wish we could transport to big cities for dinner and then transport back home after we eat. That is why we like to travel. There isn't much to do at home.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> well I don't like that study because I am type A.   But seriously type A is the most common blood type so wouldn't it make sense that type A would be the most commonly seen for Covid patients? It's kind of like the study in the USA that 70% of the Covid hospitalized patients were considered medically obese. But, 70% of the USA is obese by health standards.


Isn't o the most common ? Edit just seen some one else already advised


----------



## GhstDreamer

V0N1B2 said:


> I knew what you meant
> California was the “oddity”. Anyway, have a safe trip to LA and don’t stress too much.
> Things have really started to open up here, we’ll see where it all goes. Our daily provincial (new cases) numbers seem to be up a little from last week, but still (most days) less than 10 per day. 186 cases since June 1st and 2 deaths.
> Where I live there is no social distancing or wearing of masks by anyone, it seems. The only way you’d know there’s a pandemic is when you go into a store or restaurant and see the signage and new regulations.


As of today, our provincial government still won't allow our county to enter phase 2 of reopening and wearing masks will become mandatory, our health official announced. I am glad as there are people not socially distancing and not wearing masks. We have neighbours diagonally across from us having a party of around 20 to 30 people a couple of weeks ago. Sad to say that Costco is one of the few establishments where almost everyone is wearing a mask and socially distancing.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm in San Francisco. I just found out that my hair salon is reopening July 13. Box color it is for me for another month. Oh well. 

My company wants us to work from home at least until July 31. I think it will be even longer. I work in the financial district.


----------



## luckylove

pixiejenna said:


> It’s been over 10 days since we’ve heard from Jblended I hope she‘s ok.



+1


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> If I somehow insulted California by calling it "weird" I apologize. I can't imagine why this is going on for multiple posts. I was originally trying to make a point that the proactive states that closed early were mostly stable in new case numbers or dropping.  I said that California was the one "weird" state.  I guess I should have said "exception". That California was the "exception". I always try to be supportive of others on here. I have always been supportive of you @hermes_lemming I tend to talk in a stream of consciousness.  I don't consider tPF a place that I have to watch my words that carefully. I work in San Francisco. I have family and a life in Los Angeles.  Again my apologies for offending anyone.


Honestly I think its just me hypersensitive to the literal word of "wierd".   I've been called that growing up in the states because i'm a POC and it's deroggatory term in middle school thrown by naive kids towards others who look different. 

And I personally love California.  So when I read it - I went all mama hen. LOL not my hippy state - I love that they're a melting pot in some regions for obvious reasons.

I know you've been an unwavering pillar of support and I'm incredibly grateful.  That's why I asked but then again what makes sense at 3 am.  Please accept sincere apologies.

I think I somehow missed your previous posts regarding the unusual activity.  LOL shocking I know.  


sdkitty said:


> that's terrible that you had to be afraid in your own neighborhood in the daylight.
> Unfortunately (and I'm not justifying it at all) when people who are used to being the majority see things change some of them don't react well.  No excuse for their behavior.  Even though they didn't touch you physically they scared you.
> I have no advice except walk with someone else if that's an option and don't walk at night.


I've been fortunate to live in this neighborhood for more than a decade.  No, they didn't physically touch me but as i've described, I have no idea what posessed three men in a moving car to pull over to a single petite lone woman walking her dog - at 7:30 pm in the early evening, when the sun is not even down.  It was still broad daylight as it's summer.  I know children with a later curfew and Im a middle aged adult.

I should be able to walk safely in my own neighborhood at broad daylight by myself as I've done in the past 10+ yrs.  Its why I pay what I do - so that I can walk safely.  Thanks to the current toxic tide, now that's taken away.  Every time I think about it, I tear up cuz all three could have jumped out, hurt me on the spot or worse yet - whisk me away to do only god knows what.  And for what?  Because they're upset at the minority uprising - so it's ok to take out their anger on one small individual?  Two wrongs dont make a right.  They didn't just scared me.  That incident terrified me.  I barely left my home the past two weeks because I was waiting for an industrial sized taser to show up.

Now all my nearby neighbors know the story cuz suddenly the fact that I'm a different skintone now  matters.  I told them so that they can be on the lookout for this jeep and these three men.  We still have the police.  We never okayed a vigilante system.  And in no way, shape, form or manner is it concievable to deem me a threat to my neighborhood or to society.

I live by myself.  We still have SIP, social distancing, masks etc. Given such, it's virtually impossible for me to be accompanied whenever I take my dog out.

I know you mean well. Both you and @LemonDrop  
I'm just really frustrated and saddened by today's state of affairs. 
Btwn the virus, protests, spiraling economy and now open call on extreme racism, breaks my heart.


----------



## Juda

pixiejenna said:


> It’s been over 10 days since we’ve heard from Jblended I hope she‘s ok.


I check this thread as soon as I wake up and last thing before I go to bed. Hope to hear from her soon.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Juda said:


> I check this thread as soon as I wake up and last thing before I go to bed. Hope to hear from her soon.


Depending on her condition, it can be anywhere from days to weeks. 

All we can do right now is pray for her daily


----------



## luckylove

Covid cases have risen dramatically in my area since attempting to reopen. Hospitalizations are up as well. It is very disconcerting. I am likely going to go back into full on shelter in place for awhile. I wish our Governor would make wearing masks mandatory, rather than a mere "suggestion."


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> Covid cases have risen dramatically in my area since attempting to reopen. Hospitalizations are up as well. It is very disconcerting. I am likely going to go back into full on shelter in place for awhile. I wish our Governor would make wearing masks mandatory, rather than a mere "suggestion."


The type of people of refuses to wear masks won’t wear them anyways....
Even here on LI, there are some outliers who think that they are immune to the virus.
we had >4K dead.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> The type of people of refuses to wear masks won’t wear them anyways....
> Even here on LI, there are some outliers who think that they are immune to the virus.
> we had >4K dead.



It is such a simple protective action to follow, but you are right.... some people just won't listen regardless. There was a medical office in my area where a staff member unknowingly had the virus. The staff all ate together in the lunchroom and obviously removed their masks. The entire staff caught Covid. Luckily, everyone is ok now... though two were hospitalized for several days. When patients were in the office, all personnel wore masks. Not a single patient wound up catching the virus. I read a similar story about a hair salon where not a single client caught the virus from the two infected hairstylists, thanks to everyone wearing a mask.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi lucky love - 

Interesting observation - "I just want to be me "


----------



## sdkitty

Pollie-Jean said:


> I was able to get a hairdressing appointment for May 6th !
> I never thought it would ever make me so happy ....


so how did it work with the mask at the salon?
I have an appointment for cut and color in July.  she wants me to wear a mask that goes around the ears.  not sure how this will work with hair washing but guess it can get a little wet.  the reusable cloth masks don't really protect the person wearing them.  hopefully I won't get the virus from the salon.  so sick of all of this esp wearing mask.


----------



## TC1

Sunshine mama said:


> I would still rather listen to science than politicians who have no science background. That's just me.


My post didn't mention anything about politicians? *shrug* politics aren't allowed, so I don't know why you'd quote me with that based on a post I made about media.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Washington DC is entering phase 2 on Monday; our cases have been going down, thankfully. A couple friends have tried to coax me to come out here and there with them, but I’ve only been making rounds to the post office and Trader Joe‘s since mid-March. Going to my parents‘ for a social distancing cookout tomorrow... grateful that the weather is warm so we can grill and hang out on the patio. Will probably wear a mask when indoors just to be on the safe side. I have a few friends with autoimmune diseases and my husband has asthma so I prefer to err on the side of caution; I‘m willing to bet a lot of people are asymptommatic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> My post didn't mention anything about politicians? *shrug* politics aren't allowed, so I don't know why you'd quote me with that based on a post I made about media.


Sorry if it seemed that way. 
I just felt like the mixed messages from the media you were referencing either came generally from the people(media) positively quoting the scientific community, or the politicians(through media)  denying or making light of the scientific research.
Therefore, I mentioned my opinion that I would rather listen to science,  and not politicians(both coming at us from the media).  And I did mention that it was just my opinion.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sdkitty said:


> so how did it work with the mask at the salon?
> I have an appointment for cut and color in July.  she wants me to wear a mask that goes around the ears.  not sure how this will work with hair washing but guess it can get a little wet.  the reusable cloth masks don't really protect the person wearing them.  hopefully I won't get the virus from the salon.  so sick of all of this esp wearing mask.


I used silk tape like this and put the earbands inside it' is really useful when you get hair color too


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> The type of people of refuses to wear masks won’t wear them anyways....
> Even here on LI, there are some outliers who think that they are immune to the virus.
> we had >4K dead.


The problem is fhat some think it will only make you ill for a week. Both my cousins husband and jblended are still very ill!

My friend who lives downtown told me that half of the people there don't wear masks and if they do, it's around their chin. No wonder they have such a high number of cases. 

Btw i didn't meet up with my other friend this weekend because of that.  And after hearing my reasons and knowing how I am, she also canceled her appt with her SA and didnt come travel into our city either. Its just not safe yet.




sdkitty said:


> so how did it work with the mask at the salon?
> I have an appointment for cut and color in July.  she wants me to wear a mask that goes around the ears.  not sure how this will work with hair washing but guess it can get a little wet.  the reusable cloth masks don't really protect the person wearing them.  hopefully I won't get the virus from the salon.  so sick of all of this esp wearing mask.


 Over here from what I've seen on the news for the cities who have green lighted salons, both the customer and the hair stylist wear face masks. Additionally the hair stylist will wear a face shield.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> The problem is fhat some think it will only make you ill for a week. Both my cousins husband and jblended are still very ill!
> 
> My friend who lives downtown told me that half of the people there don't wear masks and if they do, it's around their chin. No wonder they have such a high number of cases.
> 
> Btw i didn't meet up with my other friend this weekend because of that.  And after hearing my reasons and knowing how I am, she also canceled her appt with her SA and didnt come travel into our city either. Its just not safe yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Over here from what I've seen on the news for the cities who have green lighted salons, both the customer and the hair stylist wear face masks. Additionally the hair stylist will wear a face shield.


yes, here the customer and stylist both wear masks
The other day I was at the car dealer for service.  both the service writers had their masks pulled down to expose their noses.  what good is that?


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> yes, here the customer and stylist both wear masks
> The other day I was at the car dealer for service.  both the service writers had their masks pulled down to expose their noses.  what good is that?


I see a lot of this!


----------



## whateve

I saw a woman being interviewed on the news the other day. As she was talking her mask migrated down off her nose to her mouth. Halfway through the interview, she pulled it back up.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> I see a lot of this!


I don't like wearing a mask but these people are working with the public.....seems like cheating to me


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> so how did it work with the mask at the salon?
> I have an appointment for cut and color in July.  she wants me to wear a mask that goes around the ears.  not sure how this will work with hair washing but guess it can get a little wet.  the reusable cloth masks don't really protect the person wearing them.  hopefully I won't get the virus from the salon.  so sick of all of this esp wearing mask.


I had a cut and color earlier this week.  I purposely wore a disposable surgical mask that I tossed after my appointment.  My stylist also provides her clients with disposable surgical masks.  The ear straps did some color on them.  The hairwashing part didn't result in them getting soaked, maybe a bit damp, if that.  It's warm where I am at, so if it did get wet, it dried quickly. I have a pedicure in three days. Fortunately, it's in a private treatment room, so it will be just me and my nail tech and we'll both be wearing masks.  I'm pretty much used to wearing face masks/covering at this point.


----------



## hermes_lemming

The virus gets in through your eyes, nose and mouth.  Thats why you see face shields and a uptick in eye coverings (e.g. glasses, sunglasses, goggles, etc).

Those that wear the masks only covering their mouths and not their noses are still at risk.

Someone I know in southern California caught it thru a business meeting in a coffee shop. He wore a face mask but not eye covering. Former professional athlete. No preexisting condition, still super fit. Went back home,  got sick, self quarantined. Unfortunately some of his family still caught it, including his grandmother- who later died. The last time he saw her alive was when the ambulance picked her up.  Btw he was incredibly ill for 5 weeks.


----------



## nvie

After being locked for more than 90 days, our country finally allowed hair salons and barber shops to operate. I had my first hair cut in more than 3 months, a few days agowith a face mask and all procedures were followed accordingly by my hairstylist.

Our state has been a green zone for more than 58 days...98% of the people wears mask, except some superheros who don’t. I started working in the office, once a week a month ago, 3 times a week from last week and all of us wear a mask.

We are still very skeptical, haven’t dined-in for more than 90 over days and do not intend to do so. Reading about Beijing’s second wave is scary, city was Covid-19 free for 55 days until the second outbreak....as claimed.

Many need to understand that starving the virus of host is the only way to slow it down and kill it until a vaccine is developed. Adapting to the new normal is inevitable as the entire world has to go through it.


----------



## Chanbal

@jblended Thinking of you and wishing you a full recovery. I hope you will be able to post here soon.


----------



## bisbee

hermes_lemming said:


> The virus gets in through your eyes, nose and mouth.  Thats why you see face shields and a uptick in eye coverings (e.g. glasses, sunglasses, goggles, etc).
> 
> Those that wear the masks only covering their mouths and not their noses are still at risk.



Wearing cloth masks that are not N-95 aren’t meant to protect you...they are to prevent you from infecting others, especially if you are infected but not displaying any symptoms.  We don’t go out without masks...but I do wonder why I see people wearing them in their cars.  We put them on before getting out of the car!


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> I actually hate LA. Whenever I go, I can hardly wait to go home. I can't stand the traffic.


Ha! I used to commute 3-4 hours a day, I had really great positions working on really cool stuff that you could only find in LA, but I’m done, if I never sit in, listen to, or smell traffic again I will be very happy. I love LA and all it has to offer but the traffic, parking, and crowds are soul sucking. Once my DH finally decides to retire I’m hoping for an exit to California’s central coast, beautiful, clean, and not crowded.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gabs007 said:


> Btw not sure if it helps, but I had a killer migraine and thought it is another migraine, I don't get them often so that was unusual, then I felt so odd, I could hardly make it to my bed, I thought a bit of sleep would sort it out, fell asleep and woke up because I was gasping for air and having that dry cough that really seems to rattle your body, it was so violent that I jerked like I was plugged into the mains, still thought nothing of it, give it 3 more hours and I was running a fever from hell. If you do get it, inhaling steam seems to help (don't burn yourself) and drinking lots of fluid, apparently the dehydration causes a ton of other problems, and you do sweat buckets even if you feel like you are freezing, I didn't take meds to lower the fever because I grew up with "Fever is your body fighting an infection" and we had reports about Italy trying to reduce the fever and that it didn't work, so wrapping cold wet towels around the legs was what helped, stupidly I did drop the thermometer so we had no real way to check and in February you couldn't buy them for love or money.
> 
> As far as diets go, amazing, but not the most pleasant way to lose weight, since there is no lasting immunity, I am really careful now and I shielded for longer than required as I didn't want to pass it on to somebody who might die, the experience I took away from it was that Neflix and Amazon Prime are really really awful and it takes ages, I am OK now, but still not back, running up the stairs I sound like a steam engine and stuff I could do easily as normal routine tires me out a bit. I know most people who get it shake it off easily, but again no guarantee - my respect not just for health care professionals but also people who do essential jobs has grown immensely, those people at the supermarket checkout or postmen really come into contact with so many people and did a great job for very little pay but a massive risk.



Gosh it sounds the pits. How are you now, any lasting problems?  I think immunity lasts longer than people think and with a vaccine hopefully on the horizon we will be able one day to resume our normal lives!

Any idea where you think you got it? Where you in lockdown at the time?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mulberrygal said:


> Gosh it sounds the pits. How are you now, any lasting problems?  I think immunity lasts longer than people think and with a vaccine hopefully on the horizon we will be able one day to resume our normal lives!
> 
> Any idea where you think you got it? Where you in lockdown at the time?


Immunity does not last that long. News have recently published  what my doc was saying - that if you catch it you can recatch it as most of the infected have very short term Immunity (two months). The vaccine will not happen this year and its preventative. Im praying for a cure.


----------



## Mulberrygal

foosy said:


> I have been very active amongst friends trying to convey the dangers  looming with the imminent spread of the Coronavirus. Initially i got resistance and skepticism but I believe that it is starting to sink in. It is not a question of panic, rather of preparedness, _both logistical and mental. _
> We have already changed our lifestyle, canceling all our entertainment and vacations. Even meetings with friends have been significantly reduced. As of last week we moved to working from home.
> 
> I think that here in the US, now that they finally decided on massive testing, we are going to realize that many of us are sick and even more are carriers. All this requires planning because it is going to impact not only our routines but our loved ones.
> 
> Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?



I realise I am late to the party but i've not been on the forum for some time and completely missed this. Therefore my perspective is after several months living with a Covid reality!

Initially I was totally totally derailed by the thought of what was happening. I had no thoughts of bags, clothes or any un-necessary purchases. I was away in Portugal at the time and desperately hoping we managed to get home to UK before flights were cancelled.......and then there was , how can we get food, all the news was full of was people fighting over toilet rolls and shortages of everything  luckily I have groceries delivered and I had 2 booked.

So we made it back home, had a delivery of loo rolls with a bit of food  then lockdown followed unlike stories I've read of people decorating the whole house, revamping the garden and then boredom...........I absolutely loved it, it was like all the pressures of life were removed, no deadlines, no watching the clock, no rushing about........and nothing to arrange and fit in  The only thing I needed to do each day was go for a lovely long country or beach walk, my walks got longer and longer, no driving anywhere in smelly noisy traffic.......and the roads were so quite. It was like the UK was about 30 years ago. I became very content indoors and didn't turn my hand to doing any one of the thousand jobs I should have done. Luckily we have a big garden and when the sun shone we'd sit in it and enjoy it for a change, it was like a long holiday but now life is going back to normal and I'm aware of all the things I should have got done 

My thoughts returned to bags some time ago and I've bought one beautiful bag since lockdown.  A purse sold that I sent to a consignment store and I've been looking at what others I should sell. I'm very strict with myself now, all bag proceeds go to a bag fund. I only allow myself to spend from the proceeds of selling others 

Now life is returning to normal in the UK. I feel that lock-down is being lifted too quickly. We were too slow to lock down now too eager to release it. It's like suddenly they've realised what this is doing to the economy  Unbeliveable that they didn't see it coming.

Non essential shops have opened but I definitely won't be going shopping. If I need something I'll get it online.  

People have flocked to crowded beaches - I live in a seaside town which is luckily very quite so if I go to the beach I will have plenty of space although even here it seems to have become more popular. 

Hairdressers and Beauty Salons aren't open yet. I don't think I'll have the confidence to go to the hairdressers for some time. I can't see it's possible to socially distance and considering all the people that pass through the saloon in one day, I just don't think it's safe. 

When the hospitality industry opens up I won't go to a restaurant or cinema. On the rare occasion we go to a pub it's to eat, not to drink and we've got used to seeing friends in different settings now so I won't miss it.

Going forward I've made changes to my life
We'll stick with our long seaside or county walks from home. When we go out, if we're going to be eating we take a picnic now......luckily it's summer ☀️ 

I've no idea when gyms will be open but I can't ever think I'll want to go in one again. 

I used to enjoy a trip to London on the train but I'll pass for now and stay local. 

We've recently started to spend quite a lot of the winter away in Portugal and Spain and I'm hoping that will still happen this year. Our first trip is booked for November............if of course we don't get a second wave It will of course make travelling very different but we'll go prepared.


What changes has this made to your life going forward that you've enjoyed and will keep?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mulberrygal

hermes_lemming said:


> Immunity does not last that long. News have recently published  what my doc was saying - that if you catch it you can recatch it as most of the infected have very short term Immunity (two months). The vaccine will not happen this year and its preventative. Im praying for a cure.



That's scary if it's only two months immunity. I hope they're wrong.

One vaccine is going into manufacture shortly by AstraZeneca ahead of confirmation that it works or approval. The trials are still ongoing. If it does and it's obviously a big "if" (but they do say they're confident  ) It will then be ready for October and should give a years immunity. If successful, I guess as well as a yearly flu jab, we'll have a Covid 19 shot too.

Hopefully they will also find therapeutics that will provide a treatment and prevent the need for hospitalisation.


----------



## Aminu

Mulberrygal said:


> That's scary if it's only two months immunity. I hope they're wrong.
> 
> One vaccine is going into manufacture shortly by AstraZeneca ahead of confirmation that it works or approval. The trials are still ongoing. If it does and it's obviously a big "if" (but they do say they're confident  ) It will then be ready for October and should give a years immunity. If successful, I guess as well as a yearly flu jab, we'll have a Covid 19 shot too.
> 
> Hopefully they will also find therapeutics that will provide a treatment and prevent the need for hospitalisation.


I have also read that about only 2 months immunity - it's not very encouraging. However, Dexamethasone is now being used for the most seriously ill Covid patients. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...revent-deaths-of-sickest-coronavirus-patients

You're very lucky to live by the coast and have so much space. I live in a London flat. Nobody wears a mask around here (I haven't left home without one since March and am starting to get smirked at now) and everyone has stopped social distancing altogether. I don't understand the current mentality - just because we have to ease lockdown for the sake of the economy, doesn't mean the virus has disappeared. Virtually nobody has any immunity and a second wave is now almost guaranteed by Autumn. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53113785

Like you, I've been enjoying the downtime too, but the looming prospect of increased cases with no vaccine in sight is depressing. We're in this weird limbo place, where we want to return to normal, but the reality is we simply can't. I have a hair appointment tentatively booked for the first week of July when salons are expected to reopen. My hairdresser has confirmed she will be taking all precautions, but still, I don't know...


----------



## Mulberrygal

Aminu said:


> I have also read that about only 2 months immunity - it's not very encouraging. However, Dexamethasone is now being used for the most seriously ill Covid patients. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...revent-deaths-of-sickest-coronavirus-patients
> 
> You're very lucky to live by the coast and have so much space. I live in a London flat. Nobody wears a mask around here (I haven't left home without one since March and am starting to get smirked at now) and everyone has stopped social distancing altogether. I don't understand the current mentality - just because we have to ease lockdown for the sake of the economy, doesn't mean the virus has disappeared. Virtually nobody has any immunity and a second wave is now almost guaranteed by Autumn.
> 
> Like you, I've been enjoying the downtime too, but the looming prospect of increased cases with no vaccine in sight is depressing. We're in this weird limbo place, where we want to return to normal, but the reality is we simply can't. I have a hair appointment tentatively booked for the first week of July when salons are expected to reopen. My hairdresser has confirmed she will be taking all precautions, but still, I don't know...



Sorry to hear what it's like for you in London, that is really tough. I just don't get why they think Covid has disappeared either, unbelievable they don't wear masks! It's crazy that densely populated areas don't take it more seriously. I'd be like you and wear my mask at all times and keep my distance! On the rare occasions I've visited London I've hated the underground and how horrendously crammed it is. I've always walked whenever I can and rarely used it but if you have to get to work that way it must be very difficult.

I'm finding down here more and more, that social distancing has disappeared too. Before this all happened I tried to walk most days along our seaside Prom which is about 1.5 miles long but I've been driven away! Initially I continued to do so but suddenly everyone in the area decided they'd do it too. It's wide enough to walk with a couple on each side, distancing 2mtrs but you always get morons having to go down the middle with their whole family, or others to make a point! They'd spoil it for all the others that wanted to socially distance. We also have a far older population and I find for the most part it's the younger ones that don't give Covid the respect it deserves.

DH and I got fed up with dodging the people as far back as March and we changed to country walks where you do hardly see anyone, in this situation people tend to say hello and move aside if necessary. We are definitely very lucky to be spoilt for choice, having countryside parks on 3 borders and sea on the other. We have experience far less cases and deaths than most, thus far. Hopefully that remains the case.

Definitely it's a weird time, the government starts to open up and for most people that sends the message ..............things are back to normal, the virus has gone.

Did you see Bicester Village, crazy,    what is wrong with these people........ no wonder our cases and deaths have plateaued out and are no longer dropping.

I still follow the Downing Street briefings and have also read about Dexamethasone. Although it's a big positive that there is a drug out there that help, the article I read said 1 in 3 survived on a ventilator, I still don't like the odds!

My fingers are very much crossed that the AstraZeneca vaccine is a success, goes ahead as planned and is ready by October


----------



## Chagall

At the risk of belaboring a point here, if a mask protects others by keeping droplets in how does it not protect you by keeping droplets of others out.


----------



## Chagall

No one is social distancing or wearing masks here except us. We drive way out to the middle of nowhere to walk my Shepherd. We found a country road that is unmaintained and pretty rough but there is never anyone there. It is great. My dog can run free and we have never encountered anyone. Don’t have to wear masks or social distance. Like the good old days.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mulberrygal said:


> That's scary if *it's only two months immunity. I hope they're wrong.*
> 
> One vaccine is going into manufacture shortly by AstraZeneca ahead of confirmation that it works or approval. The trials are still ongoing. If it does and it's obviously a big "if" (but they do say they're confident  ) It will then be ready for October and should give a years immunity. If successful, I guess as well as a yearly flu jab, we'll have a Covid 19 shot too.
> 
> Hopefully they will also find therapeutics that will provide a treatment and prevent the need for hospitalisation.


Sadly they're not

Your timeline might be wrong about Astrazeneca.  I do know several company just entered Phase 3 but the soonest they will be ready for public distribution is spring of next year - assuming they pass phase 3.



Aminu said:


> I have also read that about only 2 months immunity - it's not very encouraging. However, Dexamethasone is now being used for the most seriously ill Covid patients. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...revent-deaths-of-sickest-coronavirus-patients
> 
> You're very lucky to live by the coast and have so much space. I live in a London flat. Nobody wears a mask around here (I haven't left home without one since March and am starting to get smirked at now) and everyone has stopped social distancing altogether. I don't understand the current mentality - just because we have to ease lockdown for the sake of the economy, doesn't mean the virus has disappeared. Virtually nobody has any immunity and a second wave is now almost guaranteed by Autumn. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53113785
> 
> Like you, I've been enjoying the downtime too, but the looming prospect of increased cases with no vaccine in sight is depressing. We're in this weird limbo place, where we want to return to normal, but the reality is we simply can't. I have a hair appointment tentatively booked for the first week of July when salons are expected to reopen. My hairdresser has confirmed she will be taking all precautions, but still, I don't know...


Yea I read about Dexamethasone.  I didn't mention it because it was for the worst cast scenario.  Your hail mary at that point so to speak.

We're legally required to wear a mask where I live.  About 70% do. You always get that cad/flouzy walking proud and maskless down sidewalk as we scatter like cats.  So selfish I tell you.

An angel from the hair salon I go to has sweetly dropped off hair color for our greys.  I learned to cut my own hair and recently lopped off 6 inches.  

I only leave my house to when I have to. I miss my friends and family. I miss going out on dates.  LOL I miss sex dang it. There I said it.

Im in friendly terms with some guys but the risk is too great.  We're all freaked out to get it.  Doesnt matter if you're in your twenties, thirties, etc.  Dont get me wrong, SIP is the best "oh I cant".  But on the other hand, we're really worried about accidentally getting one another sick. Yea we may not die but the lingering aftereffects might be permanent for some.  That's scary.


----------



## Gabs007

Mulberrygal said:


> Gosh it sounds the pits. How are you now, any lasting problems?  I think immunity lasts longer than people think and with a vaccine hopefully on the horizon we will be able one day to resume our normal lives!
> 
> Any idea where you think you got it? Where you in lockdown at the time?



I tend to have the occasional breathing problem and still get killer migraines, building up stamina seems to take forever.

We think hubby brought it back from London, he had to use the tube a lot to get from the hotel to work and was sick with something we thought was a combination of food poisoning and a cold, a short while later I had it (a week or two after him). The weird thing was, that this was actually the last week his company required people to come into the office. There wasn't a lockdown at the time but I was quite careful


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> Your timeline might be wrong about Astrazeneca. I do know several company just entered Phase 3 but the soonest they will be ready for public distribution is spring of next year - assuming they pass phase 3.



I know a few people working for Astrazeneca, their headquarters are in the area, I know they are hoping to release something before 2021 but nothing definite yet, like many pharmaceutical companies they have made it a priority, I think the 1st company who comes up with a vaccine will see their stock soaring


----------



## Mulberrygal

hermes_lemming said:


> Your timeline might be wrong about Astrazeneca.  I do know several company just entered Phase 3 but the soonest they will be ready for public distribution is spring of next year - assuming they pass phase 3.



This is subject to human trials but they have already started manufacturing the vaccine.   “We will be ready to deliver from October if all goes well.”



Gabs007 said:


> I know a few people working for Astrazeneca, their headquarters are in the area, I know they are hoping to release something before 2021 but nothing definite yet, like many pharmaceutical companies they have made it a priority, I think the 1st company who comes up with a vaccine will see their stock soaring



Well I hope they're not lying to the UK government after we've paid all that money for it  
I don't mind which company gets there first.......all I want is one of them to come up with a vaccine ASAP . Otherwise I'll stay grounded forever  









						Coronavirus: Oxford University vaccine to provide protection 'for about a year', says drugmaker
					

Drugmaker AstraZeneca says it "will be ready to deliver from October if all goes well" with its COVID-19 vaccine.




					news.sky.com
				








__





						Coronavirus: manufacturing of Oxford vaccine candidate begins | BBC Science Focus Magazine
					

The company are taking a 'financial risk' in starting production of the vaccine candidate, as scientists won't know whether it works until the end of August.



					www.sciencefocus.com
				




It was also announced by our health secretary on our daily Downing Street briefing a few days ago. He stated that key workers, over 50's and certain pre-existing conditions would be immunised first.









						UK begins producing potential coronavirus vaccine ahead of clinical approval | ITV News
					

The health secretary is speaking alongside NHS Test and Trace chief Baroness Harding, meaning an explanation over the U-tun can be expected. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> Sadly they're not
> 
> Your timeline might be wrong about Astrazeneca.  I do know several company just entered Phase 3 but the soonest they will be ready for public distribution is spring of next year - assuming they pass phase 3.
> 
> 
> Yea I read about Dexamethasone.  I didn't mention it because it was for the worst cast scenario.  Your hail mary at that point so to speak.
> 
> We're legally required to wear a mask where I live.  About 70% do. You always get that cad/flouzy walking proud and maskless down sidewalk as we scatter like cats.  So selfish I tell you.
> 
> An angel from the hair salon I go to has sweetly dropped off hair color for our greys.  I learned to cut my own hair and recently lopped off 6 inches.
> 
> I only leave my house to when I have to. I miss my friends and family. I miss going out on dates.  LOL I miss sex dang it. There I said it.
> 
> Im in friendly terms with some guys but the risk is too great.  We're all freaked out to get it.  Doesnt matter if you're in your twenties, thirties, etc.  Dont get me wrong, SIP is the best "oh I cant".  But on the other hand, we're really worried about accidentally getting one another sick. Yea we may not die but the lingering aftereffects might be permanent for some.  That's scary.


No, @Mulberrygal is correct about Astrazeneca and the timeline.  If the vaccine proves effective they'll be able to go into mass production very quickly in the autumn.


----------



## Chagall

The problem is not creating an effective vaccine but all the necessary testing that has to happen before it can be produced.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> The problem is not creating an effective vaccine but all the necessary testing that has to happen before it can be produced.


If I remember correctly they expect to report on the vaccines efficacy in the human trials towards the end of July.


----------



## Chagall

The whole world is praying for a vaccine but if they rush it through without all the necessary testing and there are serious side effects, it will be a huge step backwards!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> The whole world is praying for a vaccine but if they rush it through without all the necessary testing and there are serious side effects, it will be a huge step backwards!


Yes I realise I should’ve apologised before posting anything even vaguely positive in this thread


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Yes I realise I should’ve apologised before posting anything even vaguely positive in this thread


Oh keep the positive coming I’m just trying to be realistic.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Suncatcher

Clearblueskies said:


> Yes I realise I should’ve apologised before posting anything even vaguely positive in this thread


I stay positive and upbeat. A large part of ome’s ability to get through these times depends on temperament and mindset. My current life is a far cry from my old life but I look at it as a pause and a time to slow right down. It has allowed me to reconsider how I spend and what I spend on. I spend a lot of time with my family and for that I am very grateful. If there is a lot of gloominess on this thread let me contribute a bit of sunshine ☀️


----------



## Chanbal

Mulberrygal said:


> I realise I am late to the party but i've not been on the forum for some time and completely missed this. Therefore my perspective is after several months living with a Covid reality!
> 
> Initially I was totally totally derailed by the thought of what was happening. I had no thoughts of bags, clothes or any un-necessary purchases. I was away in Portugal at the time and desperately hoping we managed to get home to UK before flights were cancelled.......and then there was , how can we get food, all the news was full of was people fighting over toilet rolls and shortages of everything  luckily I have groceries delivered and I had 2 booked.
> 
> So we made it back home, had a delivery of loo rolls with a bit of food  then lockdown followed unlike stories I've read of people decorating the whole house, revamping the garden and then boredom...........I absolutely loved it, it was like all the pressures of life were removed, no deadlines, no watching the clock, no rushing about........and nothing to arrange and fit in  The only thing I needed to do each day was go for a lovely long country or beach walk, my walks got longer and longer, no driving anywhere in smelly noisy traffic.......and the roads were so quite. It was like the UK was about 30 years ago. I became very content indoors and didn't turn my hand to doing any one of the thousand jobs I should have done. Luckily we have a big garden and when the sun shone we'd sit in it and enjoy it for a change, it was like a long holiday but now life is going back to normal and I'm aware of all the things I should have got done
> 
> My thoughts returned to bags some time ago and I've bought one beautiful bag since lockdown.  A purse sold that I sent to a consignment store and I've been looking at what others I should sell. I'm very strict with myself now, all bag proceeds go to a bag fund. I only allow myself to spend from the proceeds of selling others
> 
> Now life is returning to normal in the UK. I feel that lock-down is being lifted too quickly. We were too slow to lock down now too eager to release it. It's like suddenly they've realised what this is doing to the economy  Unbeliveable that they didn't see it coming.
> 
> Non essential shops have opened but I definitely won't be going shopping. If I need something I'll get it online.
> 
> People have flocked to crowded beaches - I live in a seaside town which is luckily very quite so if I go to the beach I will have plenty of space although even here it seems to have become more popular.
> 
> Hairdressers and Beauty Salons aren't open yet. I don't think I'll have the confidence to go to the hairdressers for some time. I can't see it's possible to socially distance and considering all the people that pass through the saloon in one day, I just don't think it's safe.
> 
> When the hospitality industry opens up I won't go to a restaurant or cinema. On the rare occasion we go to a pub it's to eat, not to drink and we've got used to seeing friends in different settings now so I won't miss it.
> 
> Going forward I've made changes to my life
> We'll stick with our long seaside or county walks from home. When we go out, if we're going to be eating we take a picnic now......luckily it's summer ☀
> 
> I've no idea when gyms will be open but I can't ever think I'll want to go in one again.
> 
> I used to enjoy a trip to London on the train but I'll pass for now and stay local.
> 
> We've recently started to spend quite a lot of the winter away in Portugal and Spain and I'm hoping that will still happen this year. Our first trip is booked for November............if of course we don't get a second wave It will of course make travelling very different but we'll go prepared.
> 
> 
> What changes has this made to your life going forward that you've enjoyed and will keep?


Enjoyed your post, are you retired? Where in Portugal and Spain do you spend your winters? I had plans for a long summer in Europe this year, but I had to get used to the idea that I'll not be able to travel for the next several months. What worries me most is that this virus is here to stay, and we will need to wait years instead of months to resume our normal lives. You may be able to travel within Europe as most flights are only 2-3 hours long.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Clearblueskies said:


> No, @Mulberrygal is correct about Astrazeneca and the timeline.  If the vaccine proves effective they'll be able to go into mass production very quickly in the autumn.


Hm I guess CNN was wrong. My bad

This was also the link I checked before I posted.








						AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccine enters phase 2/3 clinical trial
					

Researchers at the University of Oxford have begun enrolling subjects in a phase 2/3 clinic | Researchers at the University of Oxford have begun enrolling subjects in a phase 2/3 clinical trial of AstraZeneca-partnered COVID-19 vaccine AZD1222. The next stage of the program, which follows a...




					www.fiercebiotech.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> The problem is not creating an effective vaccine but all the necessary testing that has to happen before it can be produced.



Agreed. I think this is why most are saying its not going to happen this year and to wait for next year for a vaccine and the year after as the earliest for a cure. 



Chagall said:


> The whole world is praying for a vaccine but if they rush it through without all the necessary testing and there are serious side effects, it will be a huge step backwards!



Have you seen this? 








						Black, Asian And Minority Ethnic Groups Could Be Among First To Get Coronavirus Vaccine
					

Health secretary Matt Hancock said the over-50s and people with heart conditions would also get priority.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				




I can't help shake the feeling that they're being human test subjects.


----------



## SouthTampa

Chagall said:


> No one is social distancing or wearing masks here except us. We drive way out to the middle of nowhere to walk my Shepherd. We found a country road that is unmaintained and pretty rough but there is never anyone there. It is great. My dog can run free and we have never encountered anyone. Don’t have to wear masks or social distance. Like the good old days.


I agree.    I had a sister who unfortunately had severe medical issues caused by severe diabetes.   She passed at age 34.    During her life she had a kidney transplant.    She was instructed to wear a mask when in public.  It was sometimes amusing to see people somewhat recoil from her thinking she must be contagious when in fact she was trying to prevent getting their germs.    Anyway, knowing this I am suspicious of the assumption that the mask only protects others and does not in some way also protect yourself.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black, Asian And Minority Ethnic Groups Could Be Among First To Get Coronavirus Vaccine
> 
> 
> Health secretary Matt Hancock said the over-50s and people with heart conditions would also get priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help shake the feeling that they're being human test subjects.


That is a shocking thing to say.  The government is saying the most at risk groups would be prioritised for the vaccine.  I think you’re only interested in ramping up drama.


----------



## SouthTampa

SouthTampa said:


> I agree.    I had a sister who unfortunately had severe medical issues caused by severe diabetes.   She passed at age 34.    During her life she had a kidney transplant.    She was instructed to wear a mask when in public.  It was sometimes amusing to see people somewhat recoil from her thinking she must be contagious when in fact she was trying to prevent getting their germs.    Anyway, knowing this I am suspicious of the assumption that the mask only protects others and does not in some way also protect yourself.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sorry wrong quote.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Clearblueskies said:


> That is a shocking thing to say.  The government is saying the most at risk groups would be prioritised for the vaccine.  I think *you’re only interested in ramping up drama.*


 I hope you understand I was offended by the article. I posted it to bring light to it. Btw it affects me if this same idea comes to the US. 

I saw a friend post here that she thought it was related to skin tone and I said no based on the results that I see in my city. It was hitting non-POC just as equally. 

Thats why I was astonished by the article that a non tpf friend brought to my attention. We both thought the same thing. He and I. So just for a sanity check,  I also brought it to the attention of a good friend who is Caucasian to see what she thought.  To see if perhaps we were hypersensitive.  Nope, she thought the same dang thing. And all I said was "hey ****, what do you think of this article?"

My posts about the falling economy, the race for the vaccine, mask wearing, social distancing, cousin's husband who is sick with covid for the 3rd time, how outside walks now resemble frogger whenever we encounter someone else on the sidewalk are not posted to seek drama. Its our new norm during this pandemic. 

And if you're in any way pertaining to that incident with those 3 men, do you have any freaken idea how hard it was for me to write about that?!  No way shape or form was I seeking drama at all writing that.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> I hope you understand I was offended by the article. I posted it to bring light to it. Btw it affects me if this same idea comes to the US.
> 
> I saw a friend post here that she thought it was related to skin tone and I said no based on the results that I see in my city. It was hitting non-POC just as equally.
> 
> Thats why I was astonished by the article that a non tpf friend brought to my attention. We both thought the same thing. He and I. So just for a sanity check,  I also brought it to the attention of a good friend who is Caucasian to see what she thought.  To see if perhaps we were hypersensitive.  Nope, she thought the same dang thing. And all I said was "hey ****, what do you think of this article?"
> 
> My posts about the falling economy, the race for the vaccine, mask wearing, social distancing, cousin's husband who is sick with covid for the 3rd time, how outside walks now resemble frogger whenever we encounter someone else on the sidewalk are not posted to seek drama. Its our new norm during this pandemic.
> 
> And if you're in any way pertaining to that incident with those 3 men, do you have any freaken idea how hard it was for me to write about that?!  No way shape or form was I seeking drama at all writing that.


The BAME population in the UK is being hit disproportionately by Covid 19.  It makes sense to me that the most at risk members of the population, including the elderly and those with chronic conditions such as diabetes, should be prioritised for vaccination as and when one becomes available.  Your suggestion that they’re simply being used as test subjects is outrageous IMO.


----------



## Chagall

It makes absolute sense to prioritize those most at risk from this virus, they should definitely be vaccinated first. Once the testing of it is done and it is deemed to be safe the manufacturing of the vaccine should go very fast. With the problem this world wide pandemic has caused I am sure governments around the world would ensure that the vaccine is administered to everyone quickly.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> I hope you understand I was offended by the article. I posted it to bring light to it. Btw it affects me if this same idea comes to the US.
> 
> *I saw a friend post here that she thought it was related to skin tone and I said no based on the results that I see in my city. It was hitting non-POC just as equally.*
> 
> Thats why I was astonished by the article that a non tpf friend brought to my attention. We both thought the same thing. He and I. So just for a sanity check,  I also brought it to the attention of a good friend who is Caucasian to see what she thought.  To see if perhaps we were hypersensitive.  Nope, she thought the same dang thing. And all I said was "hey ****, what do you think of this article?"



I think you misunderstood me.  I did not say that it was related to skin tone.  I posted that there is a potential link between Vitamin D deficiency and the virus but more study is needed.  The darker your skin the less Vitamin D a person produces, that is generally accepted scientific fact.  So, the link between the virus and Vitamin D deficiency is being studied.  ETA:  Deficiency in vitamin D is associated with increased autoimmunity as well as an increased susceptibility to infection. So, low levels of Vitamin D  can make an infection worse.

For reference, this is precisely what I posted:
_I've read about a potential link between Vitamin D deficiency and the virus, that people who become very sick or die, tend to have very low levels of Vitamin D but more study is needed. It's not conclusive. We generally take Vitamin D supplements because we live in a northern climate with not a lot of sunshine. The darker your skin the less Vitamin D you produce too, which potentially could be a factor in why northern cities, Brazil, and other Latin American countries are being hit hard, even though they are in the southern hemisphere with lots of sun generally, though it is their winter right now. Lots more study needed of course about this. _


----------



## GhstDreamer

Clearblueskies said:


> That is a shocking thing to say.  The government is saying the most at risk groups would be prioritised for the vaccine.  I think you’re only interested in ramping up drama.


This will be same as h1n1 vaccine back in 2009. Here there wasn't enough so only the people who were at risk got the shots first and then when more were manufactured, anyone who wanted the vaccine got it. I remembered standing in line with my doctor's note and watching a mother begging for her very young kids to have the shots. She was refused because h1n1 didn't really affect very young children or the elderly as severely. I believe researchers started working on the vaccine around April 2009 and in Canada, it was approved for use by October. Not saying both are similar but I like to have some faith in these dedicated researchers around the world creating a vaccine.


----------



## southernbelle43

Apparently it is affecting me more than I knew. I just noticed this recipe that I copied and put in my recipe box.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> At the risk of belaboring a point here, if a mask protects others by keeping droplets in how does it not protect you by keeping droplets of others out.


I guess if you're not wearing n95 mask, then you'd be protected by others wearing their masks


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I guess if you're not wearing n95 mask, then you'd be protected by others wearing their masks


Agreed but any mask, to varying degrees, would stop the virus from going either way.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Agreed but any mask, to varying degrees, would stop the virus from going either way.


hopefully....so sick of all this


----------



## arnott

Went to a Chinese Restaurant for lunch today and they ask you for your phone number in case there is an outbreak, then they'll contact you!    All the waitresses were wearing masks and full face shields.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Chanbal said:


> Enjoyed your post, are you retired? Where in Portugal and Spain do you spend your winters? I had plans for a long summer in Europe this year, but I had to get used to the idea that I'll not be able to travel for the next several months. What worries me most is that this virus is here to stay, and we will need to wait years instead of months to resume our normal lives. You may be able to travel within Europe as most flights are only 2-3 hours long.



I packed up work 3 years ago or I should say work packed me up   I was made redundant and decided to take the opportunity to wind down to part time..........after a couple of further redundancy's I couldn't face it anymore and decided I'd stay merely unemployed  So not quite retired...........about a year or so to go.
I haven't missed the money, a bit of an adjustment to start with but I soon got used to buying less and making do.  I'm also on a "no spend year" but it did get a bit derailed with Covid.

We go to Torremolinus in Spain in November to get away from UK winter. It's lovely to have some sunshine and several hours more daylight time. The temperature is very pleasant that time of year.

DH is now semi-retired and works for himself so we can't stay for longer than a month, he needs to get home for a short while in between. I like it that way now as it adds a bit of variety. We're booked for December in Tenerife and stay till after Xmas, it gets better weather than Spain mainland at that time of year. Then end of January we're back again in Tenerfie for a short break in a different resort. At the end of Feb we're booked for a few weeks in the Algarve, Portugal.

It's been carefully honed in now and we always book a year in advance so it's bitten us in the bum this year. We're still undecided what we'll do. It's just over a 2 hour flight for us to Portugal/Spain but longer, 4 hours for Tenerife. 

Initially I just thought I'd cancel straight away but now I'll just wait and see until nearer the time. Nov is quite a way off, things are subsiding and r supposedly below 1 but I'm fully expecting a second wave. If it doesn't come before winter I expect it will then when everyone is indoors all the time and our immune systems lower. I'm topped up with vitamin D right now  

I know what you mean about fearing the virus could be here to stay for quite some time. I wonder how long it will be before we can fully get back to our normal lives without another wave of the virus hitting. I'm sure as we open up more the worse it will get. Pubs and hospitality are likely to be opening up here in a couple of weeks time, we'll just have to see how that goes At least we are enjoying lots of lovely weather at the moment and people are getting outside more...........but will pubs and restaurants start it all off again!


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> I think you misunderstood me.  I did not say that it was related to skin tone.  I posted that there is a potential link between Vitamin D deficiency and the virus but more study is needed.  The darker your skin the less Vitamin D a person produces, that is generally accepted scientific fact.  So, the link between the virus and Vitamin D deficiency is being studied.  ETA:  Deficiency in vitamin D is associated with increased autoimmunity as well as an increased susceptibility to infection. So, low levels of Vitamin D  can make an infection worse.
> 
> For reference, this is precisely what I posted:
> _I've read about a potential link between Vitamin D deficiency and the virus, that people who become very sick or die, tend to have very low levels of Vitamin D but more study is needed. It's not conclusive. We generally take Vitamin D supplements because we live in a northern climate with not a lot of sunshine. The darker your skin the less Vitamin D you produce too, which potentially could be a factor in why northern cities, Brazil, and other Latin American countries are being hit hard, even though they are in the southern hemisphere with lots of sun generally, though it is their winter right now. Lots more study needed of course about this. _


Thank you for the clarification.  You know I thought about it. In asia - they sometimes sport sun umbrellas to keep themselves fair.  However all the italians I know are sun worshippers. And they were hit pretty hard.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> It makes absolute sense to prioritize those most at risk from this virus, they should definitely be vaccinated first. Once the testing of it is done and it is deemed to be safe the manufacturing of the vaccine should go very fast. With the problem this world wide pandemic has caused I am sure governments around the world would ensure that the vaccine is administered to everyone quickly.



I'm totally fine with that however here are the current stats hence the uproar.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm totally fine with that however here are the current stats hence the uproar.
> View attachment 4765486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765487


What “uproar” - there is none.  The graph you have posted here is showing the exact point I’m making.  Deaths are disproportionately higher for black and other ethnic groups.  If all groups were equally affected the % of deaths would match the % of the population.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  You know I thought about it. In asia - they sometimes sport sun umbrellas to keep themselves fair.  *However all the italians I know are sun worshippers. And they were hit pretty hard.*



I don't think there is any one reason that can explain why a single individual, let alone a country or a population, is hit hard by the virus.  There are a huge variety of factors. A vitamin D deficiency may simply be common among people who can't fight off the virus as it is indicative of a poorly functioning, impaired immune system, which is likely why they can't fight off the virus to start. But it's being studied further as a few doctors and scientists noted this deficiency among people who became very ill or who died. Taking supplements might not help someone ill or very ill at all, but maybe it will help people from becoming ill by boosting their immune systems (?).  So, worthy of more study.

Regarding Italy, I'm of mostly Italian heritage and have relatives, friends and acquaintances there. (I'm also not a sun worshipper, and neither were any of my female family members. Staying free of sun damage and wrinkle free was what I was taught as a kid.)  My understanding is that Italy was hit hard by the virus for a variety of reasons, though I can imagine that the general understanding of this will shift and change over the coming months and years as it is further studied.  The virus arrived in northern Italy likely in December, a full two months earlier than originally thought. It was mistakenly misdiagnosed as the flu by numerous doctors. A high percent of the population do not get a flu shot so, when people started showing up with the virus, they were misdiagnosed with the flu, they went home, sometimes later went back to the doctor or to a hospital, were sent home again, and it was passed around to family members and health care workers for weeks and weeks. Italy's basic culture is family oriented with lots of hugging and kissing, a perfect environment for passing the virus around, and there was lots of rule breaking and socializing even after SIP orders were instituted which is also very Italian. Italy is also one of the world's oldest populations with a large number of elderly and we know they are the most susceptible group with the worst outcomes.  I've also been told by friends that northern Italians, as opposed to southern Italians, appear to generally get hit harder by flus and viruses, that there is some kind of genetic component in play.  It's going to take a long time to sort all this out and likely a whole lot of work done on various aspects of the virus and its spread.


----------



## Chagall

I tend to think it’s a lot more to do with how various countries have handled Covid-19. How fast restrictions were enforced and how well they were adhered to was the main thing. China closed a whole city and they left nothing to chance. SIP was enfocced. If you were out and about you were arrested. They managed to shut Covid down very efficiently. The countries (and that’s most other countries) that used the honor system and a much softer approach had less success. I think that has more to do with it than ethnicity or vitamin D etc.


----------



## youngster

Chagall said:


> I tend to think it’s a lot more to do with how various countries have handled Covid-19. How fast restrictions were enforced and how well they were adhered to was the main thing. China closed a whole city and they left nothing to chance. SIP was enfocced. If you were out and about you were arrested. They managed to shut Covid down very efficiently. The countries (and that’s most other countries) that used the honor system and a much softer approach had less success. I think that has more to do with it than ethnicity or vitamin D etc.



I agree with you.  Wide spread, if not almost total, cooperation of the public and then enforcement is key. Enforcement in China was likely harsh.  Few people would fear that in most democracies so they keep going outside, they go to the beach, they have a get together with friends they are "sure" are safe, attend a protest march, walk around without a mask, etc.


----------



## canto bight

I have to take my dad in for his eye surgery tomorrow morning which makes me really nervous.  But I am super happy about spending the week with him.

He proudly told me about the new Starbucks by his house that I could walk to, but I haven't had any food or drinks that I haven't prepared myself in over three months.  I know that it is more than likely completely safe, but it still feels unnecessarily risky.

Has anyone else struggled with these kinds of things?


----------



## youngster

canto bight said:


> I have to take my dad in for his eye surgery tomorrow morning which makes me really nervous.  But I am super happy about spending the week with him.
> 
> He proudly told me about the new Starbucks by his house that I could walk to, but I haven't had any food or drinks that I haven't prepared myself in over three months.  I know that it is more than likely completely safe, but it still feels unnecessarily risky.
> 
> *Has anyone else struggled with these kinds of things?*



Yes, I also cooked only at home for several months. We actually started SIP in February all on our own as DH and I are a bit older.  In the last few weeks, we have been ordering take out a couple times per week. I've started mobile ordering from Starbucks again randomly during the week.  Everyone that I've dealt with at Starbucks and restaurants has been wearing a mask and I feel safe.  It also helped when I read a Wall St Journal article a while ago that said the general consensus _appears to be_ that picking up the virus from hard surfaces or cardboard is rare/difficult, the virus is not nearly as contagious as measles or chicken pox in its aerosolized form, that the easiest way to pick it up appears to be spending 15+ minutes and standing within 6' proximity of someone who has the virus.  Of course, it could be less time if someone is actively sneezing or coughing in your face. People singing or shouting or talking loudly to be heard breathe more deeply and expel more particles so clubs, bars, concerts, live entertainment, etc., are places that need to figure out how to operate safely.  Again, I'm not a doctor and this is just what I read to date and I recognize that the general consensus can change after more study.


----------



## canto bight

youngster said:


> Yes, I also cooked only at home for several months. We actually started SIP in February all on our own as DH and I are a bit older.  In the last few weeks, we have been ordering take out a couple times per week. I've started mobile ordering from Starbucks again randomly during the week.  Everyone that I've dealt with at Starbucks and restaurants has been wearing a mask and I feel safe.  It also helped when I read a Wall St Journal article a while ago that said the general consensus _appears to be_ that picking up the virus from hard surfaces or cardboard is rare/difficult, the virus is not nearly as contagious as measles or chicken pox in its aerosolized form, that the easiest way to pick it up appears to be spending 15+ minutes and standing within 6' proximity of someone who has the virus.  Of course, it could be less time if someone is actively sneezing or coughing in your face. People singing or shouting or talking loudly to be heard breathe more deeply and expel more particles so clubs, bars, concerts, live entertainment, etc., are places that need to figure out how to operate safely.  Again, I'm not a doctor and this is just what I read to date and I recognize that the general consensus can change after more study.



What you are saying makes sense and does make me feel better.  Thank you for taking the time to respond!  Maybe one day I will treat myself to a mobile order after going for a run.


----------



## arnott

My Matchbox 20 concert was just postponed from September 16, 2020 to September 21, 2021! Over a year yet again!


----------



## Chanbal

canto bight said:


> I have to take my dad in for his eye surgery tomorrow morning which makes me really nervous.  But I am super happy about spending the week with him.
> 
> He proudly told me about the new Starbucks by his house that I could walk to, but I haven't had any food or drinks that I haven't prepared myself in over three months.  I know that it is more than likely completely safe, but it still feels unnecessarily risky.
> 
> Has anyone else struggled with these kinds of things?


Masks are mandatory in hospitals and if you keep a distance from other people, you should be fine. Best wishes on your father's surgery.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> My Matchbox 20 concert was just postponed from September 16, 2020 to September 21, 2021! Over a year yet again!


My son had a concert put off for a year too. He could cancel but the tickets were really hard to get. He only got them by calling in the first few minutes they were offered. It is a lot of money to be tied up, and if something happens it will be too late to dispute the credit card charge.


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> I have to take my dad in for his eye surgery tomorrow morning which makes me really nervous.  But I am super happy about spending the week with him.
> 
> He proudly told me about the new Starbucks by his house that I could walk to, but I haven't had any food or drinks that I haven't prepared myself in over three months.  I know that it is more than likely completely safe, but it still feels unnecessarily risky.
> 
> Has anyone else struggled with these kinds of things?


Some similar things. My DH had to go into his cardiologist for a test that takes about a half hour. That was several weeks ago so I guess it was safe. Everyone was wearing masks. I've been cooking all our meals since the beginning of March but last week we got a take out dessert, contact-less. As time goes on, there are going to be more medical procedures we can't put off.

My son, who doesn't live with us, has gone to Starbucks drive through and had meals delivered every day since lockdown started, and hasn't gotten sick. Maybe he is just lucky or has a good immune system. 

We need some repairs on our house that really can't wait. The longer we wait the damage gets worse. It is on the outside of the house but the only access is through the house. We have that scheduled for the end of the month. We are very nervous about it, having workmen walking back and forth through the main part of the house, very close to where we spend most of our time. We've instructed them to wear masks when they have to come through the house.

The good thing is that you'll get to spend time with your dad.


----------



## chicinthecity777

youngster said:


> I agree with you.  Wide spread, if not almost total, cooperation of the public and then enforcement is key. Enforcement in China was likely harsh.  Few people would fear that in most democracies so they keep going outside, they go to the beach, they have a get together with friends they are "sure" are safe, attend a protest march, walk around without a mask, etc.


I also think culture plays a big part too. Here in the U.K. wearing a mask was generally frowned upon before covid-19. My friend's friend who was pregnant and went into a hospital for an appointment back in Nov (before the covid-19 hit). She's Asian and she wore a mask because she felt it was needed to protect herself and her baby when going into a hospital where risk of infection of anything is high. I kid you not she was told to take the mask off! She was told that she was disrespectful to the staff! I shall hope this will not happen now but you can see how different masks were perceived! Also, harsh disciplines are not generally accepted well here. Policing is generally soft so although vast majority of people followed the rules, there are still a part of the population don't. So there are small clusters of cases spreading all over the country including Wales and parts of England. London on the other hand was hit really hard at the beginning but is doing rather well now.


----------



## Chanbal

This virus is driving people crazy... When will we be able to resume our normal life?

*Half of Coronavirus Infections May Be Asymptomatic*








						Half of Coronavirus Infections May Be Asymptomatic
					

As many as 45% of people infected with COVID-19 have no symptoms, and they may play a major role in the spread of the virus, a new study says.




					www.webmd.com
				




*CT SCANS SHOW LUNG INJURY IN ASYMPTOMATIC CARRIERS OF COVID-19*








						CT Scans Show Lung Injury in Asymptomatic Carriers of COVID-19
					

New analysis shows that up to 45% of SARS-CoV-2 infections may be asymptomatic. These “silent” carriers may exacerbate efforts to stop the spread of the disease.




					www.axisimagingnews.com


----------



## luckylove

Chanbal said:


> This virus is driving people crazy... When will we be able to resume our normal life?
> 
> *Half of Coronavirus Infections May Be Asymptomatic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half of Coronavirus Infections May Be Asymptomatic
> 
> 
> As many as 45% of people infected with COVID-19 have no symptoms, and they may play a major role in the spread of the virus, a new study says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CT SCANS SHOW LUNG INJURY IN ASYMPTOMATIC CARRIERS OF COVID-19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CT Scans Show Lung Injury in Asymptomatic Carriers of COVID-19
> 
> 
> New analysis shows that up to 45% of SARS-CoV-2 infections may be asymptomatic. These “silent” carriers may exacerbate efforts to stop the spread of the disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axisimagingnews.com



Another not so encouraging news on the corona front... recent studies show immunity (as measured by presence of antibodies)  to Corona virus drops by more than 96% after only 2-3 months.  It does not appear that previously having and recovering from the virus offers much long term protection. Reinfection within a short time is quite possible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> I have to take my dad in for his eye surgery tomorrow morning which makes me really nervous.  But I am super happy about spending the week with him.
> 
> He proudly told me about the new Starbucks by his house that I could walk to, but I haven't had any food or drinks that I haven't prepared myself in over three months.  I know that it is more than likely completely safe, but it still feels unnecessarily risky.
> 
> Has anyone else struggled with these kinds of things?


I've been been on the cautious side after my cousins family caught it from a food delivery that was paid in cash (her husband is on his third bout of covid infection). Flipping out would be an understatement. I feel helpless as all I can do is listen and pray for her family.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend just sent this article to me this morning. Initially it was on FB and then migrated to her local paper.  I felt it important enough to post because most are asking what are the symptoms.  Here you go.  I've taken the liberty of highlighting in blue what I personally experienced when I got it early March:


“When they say ’recovered,’ they don’t tell you that that means you may need a lung transplant,” Antoinette wrote in a Twitter post. “Or that you may come back after discharge with a massive heart attack or stroke, because COVID makes your blood thick as hell. Or that you may have to be on oxygen for the rest of your life.”
*I'm currently in the hospital* after having a heart attack caused by clotting that resulted from COVID 19. I have a stent in my heart and need to wear a heart monitoring vest at all times. Now I face months of recovery including physical and occupational therapy. I'm only 29.
*I went into acute kidney failure and needed dialysis.* I now have asthma, chronic cough and an irregular heartbeat. I have conditions I never had before, plus I’m wiped all the time. I hope this gets better, but you [Sherie] are on the money. And, mine was considered a low-moderate case.
*These are my observations (of hospitalized patients):*
Everybody is so swollen their skin has blisters and is so tight it looks like it’s about to burst, from head to heel. And skin so dry peeling and flaky that to slather Vaseline on every shift is almost necessary — all over.
Everybody’s skin is weeping clear fluid and has sores and the skin just slides off with slightest turn or rub, all over the body.
Everybody’s blood is thick as slush. Can’t figure out what’s making it clot like that, but it’s dark and thick.
Everybody’s kidneys are failing. Urine dark or red, which could contribute to the swelling, but we don’t know yet.
Everybody has an abnormal heart rhythm. Not sure of the cause. But even without underlying heart problems, it’s not beating normally.
Seems counterproductive, but the ones that are not breathing on the ventilator have to lay flat on their stomachs to breathe better. And even some on the ventilator are on their stomachs. And the slightest turn for some is what leads to their almost immediate death. Bathing, cleaning and turning to prevent skin breakdown causes most to code blue, so a decision has to be made on which is most important.
Everyone has a Foley catheter and a rectal tube — incontinent of bowel and bladder.
Everybody on tube feeding. Everybody.

Never before in my entire career have I seen a disease process attack in this way. *— 20-year veteran nurse in NYC via Dr. Dee Knight*
* I spent 10 days on a ventilator last March with ARDS [Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome] and I'm still on oxygen. Going home is just the beginning of the next steps in recovering. Every aspect of my life has changed for the worse. Please support and help anyone you know who survived. And wear a mask! *
*I'm just getting over a "mild" case after over two months.* There's scarring in my lower right lung and my stomach and digestion are a mess like never before. But I'm coughing way less and can take walks again.

And, btw, this is the third time in two months that I've "gotten better." I'm just hoping it's the last and it doesn't all come back AGAIN.
*I’m a nurse on a COVID floor,* I caught it. I am a relatively healthy 24-year-old and could barely walk up a half flight of stairs. My blood pressure skyrocketed, chest pain was debilitating. I’m 8 weeks out and still feeling the chest pain and shortness of breath. This is no joke.
*I had COVID for over 60 days. I’m 33 years old,* was super healthy, pescatarian, 125 pounds, and ran and did yoga every day. I couldn’t walk for two weeks besides a couple steps. It was the worst illness of my life.
I didn’t realize I had COVID symptoms for weeks. Here were the early signs:
- Waking up sweaty (I normally don’t sweat at night)
- Slight sporadic chills but no fever (or I thought I had no fever bc I only took my temp during the day).
- I could smell fine but would have weird smells like metallic or gas. Also, tasted metallic in the past 2-3 weeks. Apparently, a metallic taste or smell is related to lung problems.
- Loose stool but not terrible.
*I "recovered" March 29.* I was born 65 years ago with chronic bronchitis that usually popped up maybe twice a year. Now, after COVID-19, I have acute bronchitis attacks 3-4 times a month and get winded walking to the mailbox.
*I got COVID in March,* and in May, developed symptoms of encephalomyelitis/chronic fatigue syndrome that leave me bedridden for days at a time. I’m so glad someone mentioned this so I know that I’m not the only one experiencing this.
*My mom worked on a COVID ward* and contracted it, spent a month in ICU. She’s lucky enough to be home now, but she struggles to get up stairs and it’s going to be a long road to recovery. Thank you for everything that you do.
*My coworker — an otherwise totally healthy 30-year-old* — is still having issues breathing, two full months later. We’ve got patients coming back to the ER after they’re “recovered” because they can’t breathe or they get a blood clot. It’s so insane.
*I had it back in March and did 6 days on a ventilator.* To date, I’m still short of breath with little exertion. I have pains all over that I have never had before. I’ve noticed I don’t urinate as much as I use to. And my legs & feet keep swelling so large no shoes fit. Even flops.
*I’m a healthy, active 23 year-old* and I still have significant lung damage two months after I’ve “recovered.”
*Yeah, my mom "recovered" mid-May,* except she had *nothing* left. Couldn't even eat or drink, they wanted to surgically insert feeding tube into her stomach. I had to invoke her DNR instructions, that SUCKED. She passed May 25. Thanks for all you do, be safe, good luck.
*Worst sickness ever.* Left me and my husband sick and weak for almost two months. Almost killed my perfectly healthy 41-year-old nephew. Took down a 36-year-old friend with two bouts of pneumonia. Wear a freaking mask, people. How hard is that?
*My husband and I caught COVID two and a half months ago*. While my symptoms were mild, he nearly had to be admitted because he couldn't breathe, and now, a month after he's recovered, we've discovered he has PERMANENT LUNG DAMAGE. his is not “just the flu.”  It isn't.
*I had a "mild" case in February.* I wasn’t hospitalized. Still extremely ill with a myriad of symptoms, including inflammation and lots of pain for 3 weeks. I have no doubt this virus causes permanent damage. Talk with someone who's had it before you decide to go without a mask.









						What they don’t tell you about surviving COVID-19
					

Most people who catch the new coronavirus don’t experience severe symptoms, and some...




					www.sfgate.com
				




And for those who are accusing me of being negative, seeking drama what have you. I'm not.  This nightmare we're living through is a bloody nightmare.  I hate the fact that I have no idea if my cousin in law will be successful in beating this disease.  I hate the fact that no one has heard back from Jblended.  I hate the fact that if I'm not worried about someone's health, I'm then worried about if they have food, are they going to be able to pay their rent or mortgage.  How can I personally help them find a job and land on their feet?  Are they ok?  Or are they about to lose it?

Last but not least, I'm upset that my friend who didn't take this seriously and literally bar/restaurant hopped across a number of venues in 6 hrs is now sick. I understand that the economy needs to recover and that not everyone is able to WFH. But if you can't do it safely, we're making the current situation worse than it needs to be.  Stay safe everyone. Be wise about your decisions. I pray that you all remain well and unmarked by this disease.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> What they don’t tell you about surviving COVID-19
> 
> 
> Most people who catch the new coronavirus don’t experience severe symptoms, and some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfgate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who are accusing me of being negative, seeking drama what have you. I'm not.  This nightmare we're living through is a bloody nightmare.  I hate the fact that I have no idea if my cousin in law will be successful in beating this disease.  I hate the fact that no one has heard back from Jblended.  I hate the fact that if I'm not worried about someone's health, I'm then worried about if they have food, are they going to be able to pay their rent or mortgage.  How can I personally help them find a job and land on their feet?  Are they ok?  Or are they about to lose it?
> 
> Last but not least, I'm upset that my friend who didn't take this seriously and literally bar/restaurant hopped across a number of venues in 6 hrs is now sick. I understand that the economy needs to recover and that not everyone is able to WFH. But if you can't do it safely, we're making the current situation worse than it needs to be.  Stay safe everyone. Be wise about your decisions. I pray that you all remain well and unmarked by this disease.



I read the link you posted and I feel tremendous sympathy for these people and their health problems from the virus, but this is a collection of about 15 or so tweets from an ICU nurse and a selection of others who became very ill from the virus.  Anecdotes are not data. They are unreliable and unscientific as they are subjective and can be distorted by personal reporting bias.  (Anti-vaccers btw are notorious for using anecdotes to justify their position.)  Scientists know that anecdotes are worthless as evidence. You can not take a small number of anecdotes and extrapolate to a wider trend or conclusion.

So, I would not panic about the experiences of a tiny number of people plus the experiences of an ICU nurse or two who are obviously seeing the absolute worst and most difficult cases. Of course, there are going to be people who have horrific outcomes. There are always outliers for every disease. The healthy 25 year old who quickly dies of the virus as opposed to the 100 year old WWII veteran that I read about a couple weeks ago who survived.  Anecdotes can, however, be useful to help scientists and researchers figure out what to study.  If you get enough anecdotes from ICU nurses and doctors that COVID19 causes everybody's skin to weep clear fluid with sores or that "everyone's blood is thick as slush", then scientists are likely to focus their efforts to determine if this is actually true and whether "everybody" hospitalized with the virus experiences these same symptoms and conditions or if these conditions are isolated to a very tiny number of extremely ill people whose immune systems have totally failed. 

Of course, I wholeheartedly believe in doing all we can to protect the elderly and most vulnerable people. I do not believe this is "no big deal" but I also don't think the world is ending as we know it. I try to keep things in perspective by reminding myself of the general facts surrounding the virus, the actual risks that I might face personally, and that this pandemic is not the exception, it's the general norm for the human race. We've made it through many, many, many other pandemics and we will make it through this one. This time at least we have an amazing worldwide scientific community and amazing healthcare professionals who have the ability to share information and communicate rapidly in ways that could never have been done even 25 years ago. But, I've always been a glass is half-full kind of person.


----------



## TC1

I would be leery posting anything from a facebook post as facts. But that's just me


----------



## rutabaga

youngster said:


> I read the link you posted and I feel tremendous sympathy for these people and their health problems from the virus, but this is a collection of about 15 or so tweets from an ICU nurse and a selection of others who became very ill from the virus.  Anecdotes are not data. They are unreliable and unscientific as they are subjective and can be distorted by personal reporting bias.  (Anti-vaccers btw are notorious for using anecdotes to justify their position.)  Scientists know that anecdotes are worthless as evidence. You can not take a small number of anecdotes and extrapolate to a wider trend or conclusion.
> 
> So, I would not panic about the experiences of a tiny number of people plus the experiences of an ICU nurse or two who are obviously seeing the absolute worst and most difficult cases. Of course, there are going to be people who have horrific outcomes. There are always outliers for every disease. The healthy 25 year old who quickly dies of the virus as opposed to the 100 year old WWII veteran that I read about a couple weeks ago who survived.  Anecdotes can, however, be useful to help scientists and researchers figure out what to study.  If you get enough anecdotes from ICU nurses and doctors that COVID19 causes everybody's skin to weep clear fluid with sores or that "everyone's blood is thick as slush", then scientists are likely to focus their efforts to determine if this is actually true and whether "everybody" hospitalized with the virus experiences these same symptoms and conditions or if these conditions are isolated to a very tiny number of extremely ill people whose immune systems have totally failed.
> 
> Of course, I wholeheartedly believe in doing all we can to protect the elderly and most vulnerable people. I do not believe this is "no big deal" but I also don't think the world is ending as we know it. I try to keep things in perspective by reminding myself of the general facts surrounding the virus, the actual risks that I might face personally, and that this pandemic is not the exception, it's the general norm for the human race. We've made it through many, many, many other pandemics and we will make it through this one. This time at least we have an amazing worldwide scientific community and amazing healthcare professionals who have the ability to share information and communicate rapidly in ways that could never have been done even 25 years ago. But, I've always been a glass is half-full kind of person.



SFgate is the local paper here and sometimes they're overly alarmist and clickbait-y. They also view Twitter tweets as news. So thanks for putting things in perspective. Personally, I know a handful of people who have had the virus - a few unfortunately passed, while others in the same household recovered and are pretty much back to normal.


----------



## Chanbal

luckylove said:


> Another not so encouraging news on the corona front... recent studies show immunity (as measured by presence of antibodies)  to Corona virus drops by more than 96% after only 2-3 months.  It does not appear that previously having and recovering from the virus offers much long term protection. Reinfection within a short time is quite possible.


The news are certainly not so encouraging. I feel that we are living in a long nightmare.


----------



## canto bight

whateve said:


> Some similar things. My DH had to go into his cardiologist for a test that takes about a half hour. That was several weeks ago so I guess it was safe. Everyone was wearing masks. I've been cooking all our meals since the beginning of March but last week we got a take out dessert, contact-less. As time goes on, there are going to be more medical procedures we can't put off.
> 
> My son, who doesn't live with us, has gone to Starbucks drive through and had meals delivered every day since lockdown started, and hasn't gotten sick. Maybe he is just lucky or has a good immune system.
> 
> We need some repairs on our house that really can't wait. The longer we wait the damage gets worse. It is on the outside of the house but the only access is through the house. We have that scheduled for the end of the month. We are very nervous about it, having workmen walking back and forth through the main part of the house, very close to where we spend most of our time. We've instructed them to wear masks when they have to come through the house.
> 
> The good thing is that you'll get to spend time with your dad.




Thank you for helping me put this into perspective.  I recognize that my anxiety sometimes makes thing seem more dangerous than they really are (not that coronavirus isn't dangerous).  And you're right.  Some procedures and medical things just simply cannot wait, especially if someone has already waited several weeks or three months at this point.  I have a doctor's appointment next week and I figure I might as well go now in case things get shut down again later on at some point.


----------



## youngster

Here is a bit more information that might help put things in perspective.  The Spanish Flu pandemic which occurred 100 years ago, killed between 25 - 50 million people worldwide with a mean (average) age of death of *28 years old*.  It hit children, teens, young adults very, very hard.  This was a pandemic that I probably would have had my own personal meltdown over.  This also occurred when the world's overall population was only around 1.5 billion.  Current world population is around 7.7 billion people.  There were worldwide flu pandemics in 1957 (about 1 -2 million worldwide deaths) and another in 1968 (about 1 - 4 million worldwide deaths), most deaths occurring in people over age 65. 

Covid19 has a median age of death of about 80 and many who die have multiple comorbidities.  Of course, _of course_, I deeply sympathize with all victims of the virus, no matter their age, and I totally realize there are many people younger, older and everywhere in between who have been impacted either personally or lost friends or loved ones.  I don't want anyone to get this and I do not minimize anyone's suffering.


----------



## arnott

Just heard a song about the pandemic for the first time.   It's by Roger Taylor (Drummer for Queen) and has already gone to #1:


----------



## Chagall

youngster said:


> Here is a bit more information that might help put things in perspective.  The Spanish Flu pandemic which occurred 100 years ago, killed between 25 - 50 million people worldwide with a mean (average) age of death of *28 years old*.  It hit children, teens, young adults very, very hard.  This was a pandemic that I probably would have had my own personal meltdown over.  This also occurred when the world's overall population was only around 1.5 billion.  Current world population is around 7.7 billion people.  There were worldwide flu pandemics in 1957 (about 1 -2 million worldwide deaths) and another in 1968 (about 1 - 4 million worldwide deaths), most deaths occurring in people over age 65.
> 
> Covid19 has a median age of death of about 80 and many who die have multiple comorbidities.  Of course, _of course_, I deeply sympathize with all victims of the virus, no matter their age, and I totally realize there are many people younger, older and everywhere in between who have been impacted either personally or lost friends or loved ones.  I don't want anyone to get this and I do not minimize anyone's suffering.


Was the 1968 Pandemic as catastrophic as this one with the entire world shutting down? This Pandemic has had a bigger effect on the world than any since the Spanish flu.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## youngster

Chagall said:


> Was the 1968 Pandemic as catastrophic as this one with the entire world shutting down? This Pandemic has had a bigger effect on the world than any since the Spanish flu.



DH was reading about the 1968 pandemic a couple weeks ago and shared some info, but neither of us are doctors or historians. I believe he told me that schools closed in some areas since children were impacted severely.  The 1968 pandemic was also a novel virus subtype with a 2 week period between infection and symptoms appearing and it also originated in Hong Kong and was spread around the world through air travel.  The U.S. had a devastating first wave and then a more subdued second wave in 1969/70.  It was the reverse in Europe.  They had a not so bad first wave but got hit much harder in the second wave.


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> I read the link you posted and I feel tremendous sympathy for these people and their health problems from the virus, but this is a collection of about 15 or so tweets from an ICU nurse and a selection of others who became very ill from the virus.  Anecdotes are not data. They are unreliable and unscientific as they are subjective and can be distorted by personal reporting bias.  (Anti-vaccers btw are notorious for using anecdotes to justify their position.)  Scientists know that anecdotes are worthless as evidence. You can not take a small number of anecdotes and extrapolate to a wider trend or conclusion.
> 
> So, I would not panic about the experiences of a tiny number of people plus the experiences of an ICU nurse or two who are obviously seeing the absolute worst and most difficult cases. Of course, there are going to be people who have horrific outcomes. There are always outliers for every disease. The healthy 25 year old who quickly dies of the virus as opposed to the 100 year old WWII veteran that I read about a couple weeks ago who survived.  Anecdotes can, however, be useful to help scientists and researchers figure out what to study.  If you get enough anecdotes from ICU nurses and doctors that COVID19 causes everybody's skin to weep clear fluid with sores or that "everyone's blood is thick as slush", then scientists are likely to focus their efforts to determine if this is actually true and whether "everybody" hospitalized with the virus experiences these same symptoms and conditions or if these conditions are isolated to a very tiny number of extremely ill people whose immune systems have totally failed.
> 
> Of course, I wholeheartedly believe in doing all we can to protect the elderly and most vulnerable people. I do not believe this is "no big deal" but I also don't think the world is ending as we know it. I try to keep things in perspective by reminding myself of the general facts surrounding the virus, the actual risks that I might face personally, and that this pandemic is not the exception, it's the general norm for the human race. We've made it through many, many, many other pandemics and we will make it through this one. This time at least we have an amazing worldwide scientific community and amazing healthcare professionals who have the ability to share information and communicate rapidly in ways that could never have been done even 25 years ago. But, I've always been a glass is half-full kind of person.



Ok article aside, you're forgetting the part that I personally experienced the blue font. And that my cousins husband is still sick (3rd time) and that my nephew (her son caught it). Mind you they live in Texas where cases are growing at an exponential rate. Her family caught it from a contact food delivery paid in cash. And I caught it from being downtown without a mask.

I agree we will make it thru this one but my concern is when? The health community has been sounding increasingly alarmed as of late. Fauci went on the record and said if we don't have a handle on this in the next two weeks, we're in dire straights. And I'm rephrasing his words as positively as possible.

How many more people must suffer, get sick, possibly have a permanent reminder of the disease and possibly die?

Meantime states are re-opening- not because the coast is clear, but to try and save the economy. I dont think some folks realize that and instead throw caution to the wind and resume their pre-covid life. And in doing so, they are making the problem worse by spreading the virus.

And my doc is saying "HL, DONT LEAVE THE HOUSE UNLESS YOU REALLY HAVE TO."

I know in my heart of hearts we will get through this but at what cost?  Thats what keeps me up at night.


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> Another not so encouraging news on the corona front... recent studies show immunity (as measured by presence of antibodies)  to Corona virus drops by more than 96% after only 2-3 months.  It does not appear that previously having and recovering from the virus offers much long term protection. Reinfection within a short time is quite possible.


This is what my doctor told me


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> Her family caught it from a contact food delivery paid in cash. And I caught it from being downtown without a mask.



I think this is important to note and thank you for sharing.

I honestly think there are people TOO cautious (didn’t think I would say this is a thing).

And I think theres people who are not cautious enough.

In an ideal world everyone will wear masks. Gloves if needed or be very diligent with washing their hands before and after they eat as well as before and after they leave the house, etc.

but people don’t, and you can’t control people that way—nor can you dictate that they’ll stay in shelter.

staying in is the same as if you kept the social distance of 6 ft or more, if you wear masks, if you take the precautions.

I know the importance of health but it’s more than just the health of being coronavirus free.

there’s the mental health, there’s the physical health.

those are equally important, but not more so.

I think the economy does need to reopen but I also believe the government should have stepped up with a team that knows how to implement and also incentivize businesses big and small, to open with the same precaution as above and for some small businesses with little spacing it might mean drastic changes.

this is a better use of money instead of just pouring it in to keep businesses afloat.

do something worthwhile to keep people safe while keeping the economy going for the people’s sake. What’s the point of giving them the extra $1200 if there is not enough production of goods for them to spend it on and the pricing goes up not only because of lack of goods and inflation? Not now but certainly we’ll be heading that way in a vicious cycle as more waves of people get reported with COVID-19 and the death climbs again.

there will be shut downs again and people will get frustrated again.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> I think this is important to note and thank you for sharing.
> 
> I honestly think there are people TOO cautious (didn’t think I would say this is a thing).
> 
> And I think theres people who are not cautious enough.
> 
> In an ideal world everyone will wear masks. Gloves if needed or be very diligent with washing their hands before and after they eat as well as before and after they leave the house, etc.
> 
> but people don’t, and you can’t control people that way—nor can you dictate that they’ll stay in shelter.
> 
> staying in is the same as if you kept the social distance of 6 ft or more, if you wear masks, if you take the precautions.
> 
> I know the importance of health but it’s more than just the health of being coronavirus free.
> 
> there’s the mental health, there’s the physical health.
> 
> those are equally important, but not more so.
> 
> I think the economy does need to reopen but I also believe the government should have stepped up with a team that knows how to implement and also incentivize businesses big and small, to open with the same precaution as above and for some small businesses with little spacing it might mean drastic changes.
> 
> this is a better use of money instead of just pouring it in to keep businesses afloat.
> 
> do something worthwhile to keep people safe while keeping the economy going for the people’s sake. What’s the point of giving them the extra $1200 if there is not enough production of goods for them to spend it on and the pricing goes up not only because of lack of goods and inflation? Not now but certainly we’ll be heading that way in a vicious cycle as more waves of people get reported with COVID-19 and the death climbs again.
> 
> there will be shut downs again and people will get frustrated again.


I forgot to add, I still got sick despite social distancing and constantly washing my hands. I didnt wear my face mask because I didnt know that the virus had already spread that quickly downtown.  Plus at the first of March, hardly anyone wore one

My cousins family caught it a month later and she just told me her son is going to summer camp.  Wth? Am I the only seeing the rise of cases in Texas? Her husband is still sick!

I had a similar conversation with my boss who also lives in Texas. She was baffled why we were all SIP and literally said "everything is fine where she lives. The kids are outside playing, the parents are socializing". Meanwhile the governor of Texas said the safest place is at home. I feel like I'm in an alternate reality. 

They're starting to penalize businesses by who misbehave by either taking away their liquor license or impose a $35k fine.

I think you're missing the point of the $1200 stimulus.  It was for people who are undergoing a financial hardship. Unfortunately that check doesn't go far. Where i live, it would cover part of your rent/mortgage or go towards food or pay for your utilities etc.

The news just reported that the EU is considering banning the US because they don't want us to bring over the virus.


----------



## luckylove

My county finally made wearing masks mandatory! I pray that this will help reduce the number of cases. Meanwhile, I am finally feeling motivated enough to plan the meals for the week. We are getting a new grille; nothing says Summer like a good bbq!


----------



## rutabaga

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My coworker just mentioned she went to the dentist and got tested a few days later to make sure she was still ok. I suppose that is an option to feel safe afterwards?



Dentist appointment went fine. My dentist wore his usual mask plus face shield and all staff wore masks and gloves. He had me rinse with a antiseptic mouthwash first (makes sense) and the cleaning was shorter than usual. My crown was fine, so it was a routine cleaning.

The next day I thought I felt the beginnings of a sore throat but thankfully it was just nasal drip from allergies. Whew!


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok article aside, you're forgetting the part that I personally experienced the blue font. And that my cousins husband is still sick (3rd time) and that my nephew (her son caught it). Mind you they live in Texas where cases are growing at an exponential rate. Her family caught it from a contact food delivery paid in cash. And I caught it from being downtown without a mask.
> 
> *I agree we will make it thru this one but my concern is when?* The health community has been sounding increasingly alarmed as of late. Fauci went on the record and said if we don't have a handle on this in the next two weeks, we're in dire straights. And I'm rephrasing his words as positively as possible.



I totally understand, we all want this to be over.  But, it's going to be a long haul, probably for the next year as cases surge, decline, surge again in hot spots.  I'm not at all surprised that cases are increasing.  After a long Memorial weekend, states beginning to re-open, and the impact of protest marches with many people mingling in close proximity, my own doctor relative said to expect increases all around the country as a result. I would imagine that Europe will have further problems as well, down the road, as they open up. They aren't immune to this and have higher density and rely more on public transportation. The U.S. is a huge country geographically with pockets of very high density and lots of low density and sparsely populated areas. I don't think it makes sense to mandate the same policy for everyone everywhere in the U.S. My state has gone to mandatory mask wearing, which is totally fine with me, but I don't think Wyoming or Montana likely needs to do the same.  Texas too is a huge state, basically the size of France, and vastly diverse in density. DH and I have literally hundreds of relatives in Texas and I figure their individual mayors, county officials, and such will make decisions based on what they are seeing on the ground there that are best for them, weighing all of their data and risk factors.  Texas did not have many cases in March and April and may be heading towards a peak now.

Your cousin's situation is upsetting, I get that, and I wish him a speedy and full recovery but his one case does not mean that everyone else will have a similar relapse or reinfection, if that's what has happened to him.  Could it be that your cousin had the virus then came down with seasonal flu or some other virus in his weakened state?  Has he had 3 separate tests that have all come back positive for the virus or could it be that he never fully recovered from the first infection and it flared back up?  

There have been all kinds of challenges throughout human history, this is just another one of them. I can't think of a 100 year period in recorded human history that has been perfectly happy and stress free.  It's never happened and it never will so, we all need to settle in emotionally about this and realize its going to be the new normal for a good long time, especially with the virus likely spreading rapidly among younger people.  They have fewer or no symptoms and so it will perhaps be even more risky for the elderly and frail over the coming months so they, and I count myself among the "young" elderly lol, need to continue to be cautious.  Bottom line for me is that I'm going to control what I can control, which is my own behavior, and trust that the vast majority of people have basic common sense and sense of community.


----------



## Chagall

I just finished reading our community newspaper. People were complaining about the lack of mask wearing and social distancing. Someone said they were being let into the post office two at a time and while he and one other were in about 8 others barged their way in. The post office became crowded. Nothing was done about it. This kind of behaviour and lack of enforcing the rules, is what will make this pandemic last.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> I forgot to add, I still got sick despite social distancing and constantly washing my hands. I didnt wear my face mask because I didnt know that the virus had already spread that quickly downtown.  Plus at the first of March, hardly anyone wore one
> 
> My cousins family caught it a month later and she just told me her son is going to summer camp.  Wth? Am I the only seeing the rise of cases in Texas? Her husband is still sick!
> 
> I had a similar conversation with my boss who also lives in Texas. She was baffled why we were all SIP and literally said "everything is fine where she lives. The kids are outside playing, the parents are socializing". Meanwhile the governor of Texas said the safest place is at home. I feel like I'm in an alternate reality.
> 
> They're starting to penalize businesses by who misbehave by either taking away their liquor license or impose a $35k fine.
> 
> I think you're missing the point of the $1200 stimulus.  It was for people who are undergoing a financial hardship. Unfortunately that check doesn't go far. Where i live, it would cover part of your rent/mortgage or go towards food or pay for your utilities etc.
> 
> The news just reported that the EU is considering banning the US because they don't want us to bring over the virus.


I’m not misunderstanding you—I understand it’s suppose to go for the hardships because businesses are closed so people can’t work the same and pay their bills.

I think you misunderstand my point, if they funds were used to have businesses retain their employees (even pay them while they’re not working at site or from home partially) OR having it spent on safety procedures so people can work safely... that would be more useful then throwing money to people who are suffering from hardships based on the shutdowns due to covid.

and you may think you were being precautious but it’s not a slam on you so much as it’s why there’s a second spike. People still go without mask because they have misconceptions or they think they’re hygienic enough and in a non-covid world they are. That and businesses being allowed to open up/more testing available.

money should also be spent on ads (creates Jobs) to televise and educate people. It needs to be really driven home across all mediums. This is NOT not serious.


----------



## ditzydi

hermes_lemming said:


> Her family caught it from a contact food delivery paid in cash.



Just curious but does that mean they caught it from ingesting the food or from germs on the containers or change? This possibility makes me nervous to order take out.  I think we’ve only ordered take out a total time of 5 times and reheated it before eating it.  People think we’re crazy but I’d rather not take my chances.


----------



## youngster

Kevinaxx said:


> I think this is important to note and thank you for sharing.
> 
> I honestly think there are people TOO cautious (didn’t think I would say this is a thing).
> 
> And I think theres people who are not cautious enough.
> 
> In an ideal world everyone will wear masks. Gloves if needed or be very diligent with washing their hands before and after they eat as well as before and after they leave the house, etc.
> 
> but people don’t, and you can’t control people that way—nor can you dictate that they’ll stay in shelter.
> 
> staying in is the same as if you kept the social distance of 6 ft or more, if you wear masks, if you take the precautions.
> 
> I know the importance of health but it’s more than just the health of being coronavirus free.
> 
> *there’s the mental health,* there’s the physical health.
> 
> those are equally important, but not more so.



The mother of a friend of mine died early this month in her late 90's. At Christmas and at the start of the year, she was doing really well.  She had some minor short term memory issues and her mental faculties were starting to deteriorate a bit but, overall, she was good.  When the SIP orders came down and extra restrictions were placed on elder care facilities, her kids and grandkids who used to visit her daily like clockwork were not allowed to do so. She did not understand why, didn't matter how many times it was explained to her about the virus, or the number of phone calls the kids and grandkids made.  She thought they had abandoned her. She stopped eating, started sleeping more, declined over the next few weeks and passed away.  They all believe she would still be alive and doing fine if they had been allowed to continue to visit and see her as usual. None of them have had the virus but they all understood the need to reduce the risk to all the people in the facility. That's really cold comfort though and is an example of how we are kind of caught between a rock and a hard place. You place significant restrictions on people to prevent the spread among the most vulnerable and their mental health can suffer massively.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> The mother of a friend of mine died early this month in her late 90's. At Christmas and at the start of the year, she was doing really well.  She had some minor short term memory issues and her mental faculties were starting to deteriorate a bit but, overall, she was good.  When the SIP orders came down and extra restrictions were placed on elder care facilities, her kids and grandkids who used to visit her daily like clockwork were not allowed to do so. She did not understand why, didn't matter how many times it was explained to her about the virus, or the number of phone calls the kids and grandkids made.  She thought they had abandoned her. She stopped eating, started sleeping more, declined over the next few weeks and passed away.  They all believe she would still be alive and doing fine if they had been allowed to continue to visit and see her as usual. None of them have had the virus but they all understood the need to reduce the risk to all the people in the facility. That's really cold comfort though and is an example of how we are kind of caught between a rock and a hard place. You place significant restrictions on people to prevent the spread among the most vulnerable and their mental health can suffer massively.


This is so sad. My mother died the second day she was in a care facility (many years ago). She couldn't handle the fact that her family would put her there. I could tell that she just gave up as soon as we took her there. She may have understood that my dad couldn't take care of her himself but that didn't change the way she felt.


----------



## TC1

ditzydi said:


> Just curious but does that mean they caught it from ingesting the food or from germs on the containers or change? This possibility makes me nervous to order take out.  I think we’ve only ordered take out a total time of 5 times and reheated it before eating it.  People think we’re crazy but I’d rather not take my chances.


Please don't be afraid to order out. Wash your hands after unpacking the order and wipe down your counter. More studies have been released that says "if" the virus is on paper or cardboard..it doesn't last long and it's not as much the "touch" organic items..it's the droplets via contact that spread the virus itself.
There is lots of info on this if you'd like to do a Google search


----------



## Kevinaxx

youngster said:


> The mother of a friend of mine died early this month in her late 90's. At Christmas and at the start of the year, she was doing really well.  She had some minor short term memory issues and her mental faculties were starting to deteriorate a bit but, overall, she was good.  When the SIP orders came down and extra restrictions were placed on elder care facilities, her kids and grandkids who used to visit her daily like clockwork were not allowed to do so. She did not understand why, didn't matter how many times it was explained to her about the virus, or the number of phone calls the kids and grandkids made.  She thought they had abandoned her. She stopped eating, started sleeping more, declined over the next few weeks and passed away.  They all believe she would still be alive and doing fine if they had been allowed to continue to visit and see her as usual. None of them have had the virus but they all understood the need to reduce the risk to all the people in the facility. That's really cold comfort though and is an example of how we are kind of caught between a rock and a hard place. You place significant restrictions on people to prevent the spread among the most vulnerable and their mental health can suffer massively.


This is exactly what I was thinking... there is an older gentleman that I was really worried about, he’s 96 this year and his wife passed away a couple of years ago. He keeps his brain sharp by going into our office to use the computer (he can buy them by the truckload but it allows him to get outside of the house and interact with us even if it’s just to say hi, he doesn’t want to bother/be a burden which he isn’t at all) to check his portfolio.

I strongly believe that people need to have social interactions and some things (like phone and video conferencing) cannot replace the in person interaction.

was speaking with a lawyer the other day and he commented on how if it’s a simple court hearing, he’s ok with virtual or dial
In but for court trials he will not do them unless it’s in person.  The way you can speak, body language, eyes, it all makes a difference.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My State in my Country is in utter chaos!!!! We've had a massive spike in cases & so far 6 Suburbs are on lockdown!!! Grocery stores have also put back restrictions on food & TP, Tissue's..etc...ALL because people started to panic buy AGAIN!!!! FMD!! I'm so frigging sick & tired of people NOT FOLLOWING SIMPLE BASIC SOCIAL DISTANCING!!!!!

Some restrictions are already back in place, the Australian Army has been called in to help with people who are quarantined in Hotels & have tested positive with the Virus. Hotel Staff also caught the Virus????? Why? Because they were NOT cleaning per the Health Regulations nor Social distancing & handling everything that people who are quarantined touched!

Thanks to those who tested positive with the Virus who were suppose to stay home & self isolate didn't & just went about their daily lives infecting others!!!!

I'm SO glad I have already started my delayed treatment, I'm on week 4 (tomorrow is my last day on week 4) with another 2 Months to go. So even *IF* we went on full lockdown, again - Which our State leader mentioned & caused everyone to Panic & buy AGAIN!! It won't affect me. If anything, it would only affect which Hospital I go to 3 times a week. They cannot stop my treatment once I've already started.

Don't even get me started on how many Schools, Daycare centers have had to close, then reopen, then close again. One School closed 3 times in 5 days?????? On the very first week when ALL the years went back!


----------



## canto bight

I know this is an unpopular and possibly impossible position, but I wish things would shut down again and in a more strict way because apparently people cannot be trusted to social distance and do the things that will help keep them and others safe.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Gabs007 said:


> I had it, it was the worst thing that ever happened to me, burning up with fever, cough that lifted me literally up from the bed, throat felt like I ate broken glass and washed it down with acid, that was in February, I am now slowly getting my sense of smell and taste back.
> 
> It is a new thing, so nobody knows, but I honestly rather trust the experts


So sorry! I can’t even imagine that. I hope you’re doing well.


----------



## Kevinaxx

canto bight said:


> I know this is an unpopular and possibly impossible position, but I wish things would shut down again and in a more strict way because apparently people cannot be trusted to social distance and do the things that will help keep them and others safe.


Even when our country was under SIP (we’re one of the more strict ones) people after the first two weeks started going out, and this was in late March early April. All the way up until a few days ago when the restrictions were lifted a bit.

what I guess I’m trying to say is, even if we were to do another shutdown and even more “strict” people are still going to go out.

there’s not enough law enforcement to cite people to deter this...

this is why they’re also predicting second wave months ago.  Just human behavior regardless of controls (tightening of) that are in play.


----------



## BigPurseSue

youngster said:


> The mother of a friend of mine died early this month in her late 90's. At Christmas and at the start of the year, she was doing really well.  She had some minor short term memory issues and her mental faculties were starting to deteriorate a bit but, overall, she was good.  When the SIP orders came down and extra restrictions were placed on elder care facilities, her kids and grandkids who used to visit her daily like clockwork were not allowed to do so. She did not understand why, didn't matter how many times it was explained to her about the virus, or the number of phone calls the kids and grandkids made.  She thought they had abandoned her. She stopped eating, started sleeping more, declined over the next few weeks and passed away.  They all believe she would still be alive and doing fine if they had been allowed to continue to visit and see her as usual. None of them have had the virus but they all understood the need to reduce the risk to all the people in the facility. That's really cold comfort though and is an example of how we are kind of caught between a rock and a hard place. You place significant restrictions on people to prevent the spread among the most vulnerable and their mental health can suffer massively.



We've had some terrible outbreaks at nursing facilities and retirement communities in our state. One of the things that I'm hearing from people in healthcare is that the blame lies not with visiting family members but with staffing patterns. Because these facilities are usually owned by large healthcare corporations they usually shuffle staff between multiple facilities. An RN for instance may work at 3 or 4 different facilities in the course of a week. And because these facilities don't want to hire staff full-time or pay decent living wages, staff may work multiple jobs at multiple facilities around town. That's how the virus is being spread. That's how nursing facilities that have been on total lockdown for months, prohibiting all visits from family and friends, even prohibiting residents from having contact with each other, are becoming hotspots of infection.


----------



## pixiejenna

canto bight said:


> I have to take my dad in for his eye surgery tomorrow morning which makes me really nervous.  But I am super happy about spending the week with him.
> 
> He proudly told me about the new Starbucks by his house that I could walk to, but I haven't had any food or drinks that I haven't prepared myself in over three months.  I know that it is more than likely completely safe, but it still feels unnecessarily risky.
> 
> Has anyone else struggled with these kinds of things?



I hope your dad’s surgery went well. I initially did have a hard time eating carry out. I eventually broke down and did it and have been fine. The places I ordered from I prepaid and most bring the food out to your car. I do wipe down the containers and the area I set them down. Most of the food I had to reheat the only thing I didn’t reheat was pizza and a salad from chipotle.



arnott said:


> My Matchbox 20 concert was just postponed from September 16, 2020 to September 21, 2021! Over a year yet again!



Wow now that you said that it made me double check my tickets for my rescheduled concert because I was shocked that it was in September and sure enough it’s for 2021 lol. Clearly I didn’t pay attention to that well enough.



chicinthecity777 said:


> I also think culture plays a big part too. Here in the U.K. wearing a mask was generally frowned upon before covid-19. My friend's friend who was pregnant and went into a hospital for an appointment back in Nov (before the covid-19 hit). She's Asian and she wore a mask because she felt it was needed to protect herself and her baby when going into a hospital where risk of infection of anything is high. I kid you not she was told to take the mask off! She was told that she was disrespectful to the staff! I shall hope this will not happen now but you can see how different masks were perceived! Also, harsh disciplines are not generally accepted well here. Policing is generally soft so although vast majority of people followed the rules, there are still a part of the population don't. So there are small clusters of cases spreading all over the country including Wales and parts of England. London on the other hand was hit really hard at the beginning but is doing rather well now.



Wow I’m shocked that they actually told s pregnant women to take her mask off in the hospital. I’m in the US and wearing face masks is not the norm until covid. People generally respect that whoever is wearing it is doing so for health reasons, and usually are concerned about their health must be bad enough to have to wear one for protection.



luckylove said:


> Another not so encouraging news on the corona front... recent studies show immunity (as measured by presence of antibodies)  to Corona virus drops by more than 96% after only 2-3 months.  It does not appear that previously having and recovering from the virus offers much long term protection. Reinfection within a short time is quite possible.





hermes_lemming said:


> My friend just sent this article to me this morning. Initially it was on FB and then migrated to her local paper.  I felt it important enough to post because most are asking what are the symptoms.  Here you go.  I've taken the liberty of highlighting in blue what I personally experienced when I got it early March:
> 
> 
> “When they say ’recovered,’ they don’t tell you that that means you may need a lung transplant,” Antoinette wrote in a Twitter post. “Or that you may come back after discharge with a massive heart attack or stroke, because COVID makes your blood thick as hell. Or that you may have to be on oxygen for the rest of your life.”
> *I'm currently in the hospital* after having a heart attack caused by clotting that resulted from COVID 19. I have a stent in my heart and need to wear a heart monitoring vest at all times. Now I face months of recovery including physical and occupational therapy. I'm only 29.
> *I went into acute kidney failure and needed dialysis.* I now have asthma, chronic cough and an irregular heartbeat. I have conditions I never had before, plus I’m wiped all the time. I hope this gets better, but you [Sherie] are on the money. And, mine was considered a low-moderate case.
> *These are my observations (of hospitalized patients):*
> Everybody is so swollen their skin has blisters and is so tight it looks like it’s about to burst, from head to heel. And skin so dry peeling and flaky that to slather Vaseline on every shift is almost necessary — all over.
> Everybody’s skin is weeping clear fluid and has sores and the skin just slides off with slightest turn or rub, all over the body.
> Everybody’s blood is thick as slush. Can’t figure out what’s making it clot like that, but it’s dark and thick.
> Everybody’s kidneys are failing. Urine dark or red, which could contribute to the swelling, but we don’t know yet.
> Everybody has an abnormal heart rhythm. Not sure of the cause. But even without underlying heart problems, it’s not beating normally.
> Seems counterproductive, but the ones that are not breathing on the ventilator have to lay flat on their stomachs to breathe better. And even some on the ventilator are on their stomachs. And the slightest turn for some is what leads to their almost immediate death. Bathing, cleaning and turning to prevent skin breakdown causes most to code blue, so a decision has to be made on which is most important.
> Everyone has a Foley catheter and a rectal tube — incontinent of bowel and bladder.
> Everybody on tube feeding. Everybody.
> 
> Never before in my entire career have I seen a disease process attack in this way. *— 20-year veteran nurse in NYC via Dr. Dee Knight*
> * I spent 10 days on a ventilator last March with ARDS [Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome] and I'm still on oxygen. Going home is just the beginning of the next steps in recovering. Every aspect of my life has changed for the worse. Please support and help anyone you know who survived. And wear a mask! *
> *I'm just getting over a "mild" case after over two months.* There's scarring in my lower right lung and my stomach and digestion are a mess like never before. But I'm coughing way less and can take walks again.
> 
> And, btw, this is the third time in two months that I've "gotten better." I'm just hoping it's the last and it doesn't all come back AGAIN.
> *I’m a nurse on a COVID floor,* I caught it. I am a relatively healthy 24-year-old and could barely walk up a half flight of stairs. My blood pressure skyrocketed, chest pain was debilitating. I’m 8 weeks out and still feeling the chest pain and shortness of breath. This is no joke.
> *I had COVID for over 60 days. I’m 33 years old,* was super healthy, pescatarian, 125 pounds, and ran and did yoga every day. I couldn’t walk for two weeks besides a couple steps. It was the worst illness of my life.
> I didn’t realize I had COVID symptoms for weeks. Here were the early signs:
> - Waking up sweaty (I normally don’t sweat at night)
> - Slight sporadic chills but no fever (or I thought I had no fever bc I only took my temp during the day).
> - I could smell fine but would have weird smells like metallic or gas. Also, tasted metallic in the past 2-3 weeks. Apparently, a metallic taste or smell is related to lung problems.
> - Loose stool but not terrible.
> *I "recovered" March 29.* I was born 65 years ago with chronic bronchitis that usually popped up maybe twice a year. Now, after COVID-19, I have acute bronchitis attacks 3-4 times a month and get winded walking to the mailbox.
> *I got COVID in March,* and in May, developed symptoms of encephalomyelitis/chronic fatigue syndrome that leave me bedridden for days at a time. I’m so glad someone mentioned this so I know that I’m not the only one experiencing this.
> *My mom worked on a COVID ward* and contracted it, spent a month in ICU. She’s lucky enough to be home now, but she struggles to get up stairs and it’s going to be a long road to recovery. Thank you for everything that you do.
> *My coworker — an otherwise totally healthy 30-year-old* — is still having issues breathing, two full months later. We’ve got patients coming back to the ER after they’re “recovered” because they can’t breathe or they get a blood clot. It’s so insane.
> *I had it back in March and did 6 days on a ventilator.* To date, I’m still short of breath with little exertion. I have pains all over that I have never had before. I’ve noticed I don’t urinate as much as I use to. And my legs & feet keep swelling so large no shoes fit. Even flops.
> *I’m a healthy, active 23 year-old* and I still have significant lung damage two months after I’ve “recovered.”
> *Yeah, my mom "recovered" mid-May,* except she had *nothing* left. Couldn't even eat or drink, they wanted to surgically insert feeding tube into her stomach. I had to invoke her DNR instructions, that SUCKED. She passed May 25. Thanks for all you do, be safe, good luck.
> *Worst sickness ever.* Left me and my husband sick and weak for almost two months. Almost killed my perfectly healthy 41-year-old nephew. Took down a 36-year-old friend with two bouts of pneumonia. Wear a freaking mask, people. How hard is that?
> *My husband and I caught COVID two and a half months ago*. While my symptoms were mild, he nearly had to be admitted because he couldn't breathe, and now, a month after he's recovered, we've discovered he has PERMANENT LUNG DAMAGE. his is not “just the flu.”  It isn't.
> *I had a "mild" case in February.* I wasn’t hospitalized. Still extremely ill with a myriad of symptoms, including inflammation and lots of pain for 3 weeks. I have no doubt this virus causes permanent damage. Talk with someone who's had it before you decide to go without a mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they don’t tell you about surviving COVID-19
> 
> 
> Most people who catch the new coronavirus don’t experience severe symptoms, and some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfgate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who are accusing me of being negative, seeking drama what have you. I'm not.  This nightmare we're living through is a bloody nightmare.  I hate the fact that I have no idea if my cousin in law will be successful in beating this disease.  I hate the fact that no one has heard back from Jblended.  I hate the fact that if I'm not worried about someone's health, I'm then worried about if they have food, are they going to be able to pay their rent or mortgage.  How can I personally help them find a job and land on their feet?  Are they ok?  Or are they about to lose it?
> 
> Last but not least, I'm upset that my friend who didn't take this seriously and literally bar/restaurant hopped across a number of venues in 6 hrs is now sick. I understand that the economy needs to recover and that not everyone is able to WFH. But if you can't do it safely, we're making the current situation worse than it needs to be.  Stay safe everyone. Be wise about your decisions. I pray that you all remain well and unmarked by this disease.



my SIL posted this article as well. For me the thing that scares me the most about covid is all the unknowns. And realistically we won’t know much until enough time has passed and we have had the time to gather the information. I also think that the political environment in the US especially with being a election year is bringing out the worse in people in a time we should be coming together and helping each other. Instead of helping people are hoarding and instead SIP people are demanding to reopen to save the economy, guess what you can’t save you can’t save dead people.


----------



## youngster

BigPurseSue said:


> We've had some terrible outbreaks at nursing facilities and retirement communities in our state. One of the things that I'm hearing from people in healthcare is that the blame lies not with visiting family members but with staffing patterns. Because these facilities are usually owned by large healthcare corporations they usually shuffle staff between multiple facilities. An RN for instance may work at 3 or 4 different facilities in the course of a week. And because these facilities don't want to hire staff full-time or pay decent living wages, staff may work multiple jobs at multiple facilities around town. That's how the virus is being spread. That's how nursing facilities that have been on total lockdown for months, prohibiting all visits from family and friends, even prohibiting residents from having contact with each other, are becoming hotspots of infection.



That seems so counter-productive and that these facilities would be opening themselves up to investigation or a lawsuit.  They should at least stabilize their staff during the pandemic.

One option for people is to bring their loved ones home for a few months if possible.  DH's close friend checked his own widower father out of his retirement community and brought him to live with him and his wife and kids to protect him.  It's worked out really well from what I've heard, they are enjoying this time together.  His Dad enjoyed his retirement community but, with activities curtailed and people staying in their rooms and the added stress, why stay?  This wouldn't work for everyone of course and not everyone has family to take them in.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> We've had some terrible outbreaks at nursing facilities and retirement communities in our state. One of the things that I'm hearing from people in healthcare is that the blame lies not with visiting family members but with staffing patterns. Because these facilities are usually owned by large healthcare corporations they usually shuffle staff between multiple facilities. An RN for instance may work at 3 or 4 different facilities in the course of a week. And because these facilities don't want to hire staff full-time or pay decent living wages, staff may work multiple jobs at multiple facilities around town. That's how the virus is being spread. That's how nursing facilities that have been on total lockdown for months, prohibiting all visits from family and friends, even prohibiting residents from having contact with each other, are becoming hotspots of infection.



That’s interesting to learn that most nursing home staff rotate locations so frequently I didn’t know that. You;d think given the pandemic that they would change that to make it so people aren’t traveling to multiple locations to minimize the potential for exposure. I think that the majority of deaths in my state are from nursing home residents, but I could be wrong.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> We've had some terrible outbreaks at nursing facilities and retirement communities in our state. One of the things that I'm hearing from people in healthcare is that the blame lies not with visiting family members but with staffing patterns. Because these facilities are usually owned by large healthcare corporations they usually shuffle staff between multiple facilities. An RN for instance may work at 3 or 4 different facilities in the course of a week. And because these facilities don't want to hire staff full-time or pay decent living wages, staff may work multiple jobs at multiple facilities around town. That's how the virus is being spread. That's how nursing facilities that have been on total lockdown for months, prohibiting all visits from family and friends, even prohibiting residents from having contact with each other, are becoming hotspots of infection.


That's been the big problem in our county too. Most of the deaths are connected to nursing facilities.


----------



## Chagall

I don’t for one second downplay the seriousness of Covid-19 but I do think there has been a lot of fear mongering among politicians. It is hard to know what to believe. Some downplay it and some exaggerate it. The economy being restarted is clearly political. Time will tell if it was smart to push ahead with reopening a lot of places, especially those hard hit by the virus.


----------



## jblended

I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.

Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.

I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.

I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.

Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.

Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

So happy to hear from you @jblended !!! Please just rest and we’ll be here cheering you on until you’re up for posting again!


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.
> 
> Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
> I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
> I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
> It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.
> 
> I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.
> 
> Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.
> 
> Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?



It's so good to hear from you, dear! We are all happy you can be discharged at long last; get some rest and we will all catch up when you feel more restored! Sending big virtual hugs!!


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.
> 
> Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
> I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
> I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
> It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.
> 
> I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.
> 
> Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.
> 
> Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?


So Glad that you are stable enough to be discharged! Rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.
> 
> Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
> I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
> I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
> It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.
> 
> I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.
> 
> Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.
> 
> Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?



Glad to hear you are out of the hospital, we were worried about you. Get plenty of rest.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> I totally understand, we all want this to be over.  But, it's going to be a long haul, probably for the next year as cases surge, decline, surge again in hot spots.  I'm not at all surprised that cases are increasing.  After a long Memorial weekend, states beginning to re-open, and the impact of protest marches with many people mingling in close proximity, my own doctor relative said to expect increases all around the country as a result. I would imagine that Europe will have further problems as well, down the road, as they open up. They aren't immune to this and have higher density and rely more on public transportation. The U.S. is a huge country geographically with pockets of very high density and lots of low density and sparsely populated areas. I don't think it makes sense to mandate the same policy for everyone everywhere in the U.S. My state has gone to mandatory mask wearing, which is totally fine with me, but I don't think Wyoming or Montana likely needs to do the same.  Texas too is a huge state, basically the size of France, and vastly diverse in density. DH and I have literally hundreds of relatives in Texas and I figure their individual mayors, county officials, and such will make decisions based on what they are seeing on the ground there that are best for them, weighing all of their data and risk factors.  Texas did not have many cases in March and April and may be heading towards a peak now.
> 
> Your cousin's situation is upsetting, I get that, and I wish him a speedy and full recovery but his one case does not mean that everyone else will have a similar relapse or reinfection, if that's what has happened to him.  Could it be that your cousin had the virus then came down with seasonal flu or some other virus in his weakened state?  Has he had 3 separate tests that have all come back positive for the virus or could it be that he never fully recovered from the first infection and it flared back up?
> 
> There have been all kinds of challenges throughout human history, this is just another one of them. I can't think of a 100 year period in recorded human history that has been perfectly happy and stress free.  It's never happened and it never will so, we all need to settle in emotionally about this and realize its going to be the new normal for a good long time, especially with the virus likely spreading rapidly among younger people.  They have fewer or no symptoms and so it will perhaps be even more risky for the elderly and frail over the coming months so they, and I count myself among the "young" elderly lol, need to continue to be cautious.  Bottom line for me is that I'm going to control what I can control, which is my own behavior, and trust that the vast majority of people have basic common sense and sense of community.


My dear, I never said mandate the same policy for everyone in the US.  

My state has mandatory mask wearing.  Problem is the 30-40% who don't abide by it. Before it was 70-80% who wore masks but now I see folks becoming lax.

As for Texas not having many cases in March or April.  I actually think they did, we couldn't get our crap in order - in order words our testing correct.  Because that's how I caught it.  I naively didn't think my city nor state was impacted THAT badly yet at the first week of March and caught it.

No unfortunately what my cousin's husband has is not the seasonal flu.  They practiced SIP as soon as this epidemic broke out. We actually suspect the virus went dormant in his system.  Similar reports occured in Asia with the same findings - virus going dormant and a month later bam. 

Regarding his illness, what happened is that her family got sick almost 2 weeks after the food delivery.  Whats crazy is that when it happened, my cousin had this uh-oh feeling after she paid in cash and didn't wear a mask answering the door.  Her heart was in the right place - trying to help a local restaurant stay afloat.  

Neither her nor her daughter got sick or showed symptoms.  Both her son and husband became ill.  After a week, they both "seemingly" recovered so she threw a bbq for them in their yard to celebrate their health and her husband immediately became worse the next day.  He was tested, came back first negative, then later positive and his health plummeted. I actually didnt think he would make it but thanks to her ferverant prayers, he miraculously turned around.  And we thought all was well. Until a month later he woke up and found out he had problems breathing and went back to the hospital.  His test came back positive but it took a lot of persistence on his end.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m not misunderstanding you—I understand it’s suppose to go for the hardships because businesses are closed so people can’t work the same and pay their bills.
> 
> I think you misunderstand my point, if they funds were used to have businesses retain their employees (even pay them while they’re not working at site or from home partially) OR having it spent on safety procedures so people can work safely... that would be more useful then throwing money to people who are suffering from hardships based on the shutdowns due to covid.
> 
> and you may think you were being precautious but it’s not a slam on you so much as it’s why there’s a second spike. People still go without mask because they have misconceptions or they think they’re hygienic enough and in a non-covid world they are. That and businesses being allowed to open up/more testing available.
> 
> money should also be spent on ads (creates Jobs) to televise and educate people. It needs to be really driven home across all mediums. This is NOT not serious.


How far do you expect a one time payment of $1200 will last in the US?


----------



## canto bight

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission.



I'm so glad you're home!  Please get some rest and take care of yourself


----------



## hermes_lemming

ditzydi said:


> Just curious but does that mean they caught it from ingesting the food or from germs on the containers or change? This possibility makes me nervous to order take out.  I think we’ve only ordered take out a total time of 5 times and reheated it before eating it.  People think we’re crazy but I’d rather not take my chances.


From what my cousin told me, I think she accidentally became the carrier and the germs were spread through either the contact delivery or cash transaction.  She didn't know the courier or restaurant so didn't greet them beyond the standard "hi - how much?"  What suprised her was their insistence that she paid in cash.  She even tried to tell them at the door she can pay in cc, the courier said no.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> How far do you expect a one time payment of $1200 will last in the US?


I expect they’re better off going to work or being paid by their employee if there isn’t a safe way to work from home or be at home without working paid!

the stimulus was more than $1200. It includes huge pay outs to industries and small businesses with PPP when the focus really should have leaned heavier in helping people keep their jobs and also to work safety with huge emphasis on PPE and social distancing best practices.

how many people do you think will work when the $600 bump on top of unemployment pays them more than their hourly wage? It’s why now there’s employers who can let their employees go to work (due to the phasing) with not enough funds are letting their employees go but then when employees try to get unemployment it’s denied because the employer is stating they didn’t come back when they were called (it’s hopefully not happening in huge droves but still one of the repercussions I’m reading of).

And you’re right, the $1200 doesn’t go far but again that wasn’t all the $$ placed in.


----------



## youngster

canto bight said:


> I know this is an unpopular and possibly impossible position, but I wish things would shut down again and in a more strict way because apparently people cannot be trusted to social distance and do the things that will help keep them and others safe.



I was thinking the same thing recently, I wish we could just shut everything down for 3 or 4 weeks and have nobody go _anywhere,_ even though I realize that is not at all reasonable or possible.  Life can't be frozen in place. Well, I guess it can be in totalitarian regimes. We still don't know what was done in China and what actions they took against people who bent or broke the rules there, or if anyone even dared.  Unfortunately too, everyone can't stay home. People aren't going to stop having heart attacks and strokes or giving birth or needing that next treatment for their chronic illness so hospitals and doctors and staff have to be available. Fireman, EMTs, police, utilities, the food supply chain need to keep functioning too, so we could do a hard shut down but we'd end up in the same situation when re-opening with the virus flaring up again in random places.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> I expect they’re better off going to work or being paid by their employee if there isn’t a safe way to work from home or be at home without working paid!
> 
> the stimulus was more than $1200. It includes huge pay outs to industries and small businesses with PPP when the focus really should have leaned heavier in helping people keep their jobs and also to work safety with huge emphasis on PPE and social distancing best practices.
> 
> how many people do you think will work when the $600 bump on top of unemployment pays them more than their hourly wage? It’s why now there’s employers who can let their employees go to work (due to the phasing) with not enough funds are letting their employees go but then when employees try to get unemployment it’s denied because the employer is stating they didn’t come back when they were called (it’s hopefully not happening in huge droves but still one of the repercussions I’m reading of).
> 
> And you’re right, the $1200 doesn’t go far but again that wasn’t all the $$ placed in.


How would they go to work if the businesses are shut down?

I was referring to the employees - not the big payouts to the corporations or the small businesses who miraculously landed PPP.

Do you have any idea how difficult it is right now to even collect their unemployment as the system is archaic and can't handle the traffic?

Are you referring to furloughed?  When a company lays off a certain percentage, their tax bracket goes up, which is why they're furloughing - to avoide that penalty.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.
> 
> Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
> I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
> I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
> It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.
> 
> I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.
> 
> Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.
> 
> Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?


seeing your post made my day.  welcome to the land of the living


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> How would they go to work if the businesses are shut down?
> 
> I was referring to the employees - not the big payouts to the corporations or the small businesses who miraculously landed PPP.
> 
> Do you have any idea how difficult it is right now to even collect their unemployment as the system is archaic and can't handle the traffic?
> 
> Are you referring to furloughed?  When a company lays off a certain percentage, their tax bracket goes up, which is why they're furloughing - to avoide that penalty.


That’s what I’m saying. Businesses if they get direction and help from the government they can figure a way to stay open and still continue to contribute to the gdp or for the businesses that can’t—I don’t see how being paid by a business while allowing to keep your job is worse then being fired and being paid if the amounts are same.

As for you stating the difficulties, yes, I have heard. Another reason why it would be better to help businesses stay open and employees employed. As I’ve been saying all along (don’t know if you read that part of my replies)

For your Q about me being furloughed or not, no, I am one of the lucky ones. I have my job and I’m thankful. My sister was furloughed and my dad let go (both in hotel but she was furloughed early on, he was eventually let go), both have collected from unemployment with success.

eta, whoops, misread the last question. No I’m not referring to employees being furloughed... I think that allows employees to retain some benefits like health coverage... I’m talking about allowing employers to pay their employees at least partial (much like unemployment) if they cannot make the money work to have their workers come in safely.

it will allow lessening of the burden on the states trying to implement unemployment and deal with the contract workers 1099s better.

and if people felt more secure knowing they have a job vs collecting unemployment for x weeks, they may be lessening their pursestrings slightly, esp if there are places for them to do so, but this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> My dear, I never said mandate the same policy for everyone in the US.
> 
> My state has mandatory mask wearing.  Problem is the 30-40% who don't abide by it. Before it was 70-80% who wore masks but now I see folks becoming lax.
> 
> As for Texas not having many cases in March or April.  I actually think they did, we couldn't get our crap in order - in order words our testing correct.  Because that's how I caught it.  I naively didn't think my city nor state was impacted THAT badly yet at the first week of March and caught it.



Back in February and March, Texas was not considered a hot spot, as my Texas relations were calling DH and I to check on the two of us and our kids, since we were in the initial hot spot/outbreak area for the whole country. The first positive case wasn't even identified in Texas until the first week of March, outside of people who were on the Diamond Princess or who had travelled there from China and were told to quarantine. Of course, the virus was likely in Texas, circulating, but at the time, it was originally believed the virus hadn't arrived in the U.S. until late January.  It's kind of difficult to issue SIP orders when you have few cases, if any, and there are plenty of hospital beds.  I also don't know what you do when you've only identified a tiny number of cases and have plenty of hospital capacity, do you test tons of people who have zero symptoms? 

The testing accuracy and availability, of course, has been an issue since the start.  It's just not easy to develop a testing strategy, manufacture hundreds of thousands or actually millions of tests for a new virus, and have the lab capacity to process them accurately in a matter of a few weeks.  In addition, the accuracy of the tests, including the antibody tests, has been questionable at times with false positives and false negatives. My understanding is that the South Koreans who said they had people testing positive for the virus a second time, later stated that these were false positives as people had fragments left in their system that the test picked up, but I haven't checked for any updates on this.

I'd imagine that the testing in 3 months or 6 months will be far more accurate and readily available than it is now, and treatments will be much better as doctors figure out what works and what doesn't.  What's clear is that a small number of people get very, very sick and stay ill for quite some time. Right now, the CDC's best estimate is that for people ages 0 - 49, the risk of death is .0005. For people 50 - 64, it is .002.  For people 65 and older it is .013.  This analysis was done back in late May and I'd love to know when they plan to update these numbers.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

UPDATE: So now there are 10 Hotspot Suburbs far away from me & on the other side of the city. They are sending workers into those area's & knocking on every door of every house & asking people to be tested then & there.

The Army was suppose to come in today, but so far they haven't.

And the bad news is, it's not just a case of we *Might* go on full lockdown again - But When!!!!!! We've had massive spikes especially in NOW 10 hotspot Suburbs, with more people testing positive everyday. We've had more cases now in over a week then we did before we went on full lockdown in early March!!

When I went grocery shopping yesterday morning, isle's were empty & so many people with trolley's full of food. Customers getting angry & mad at the checkout because they had more then what's allowed with the restriction on certain products - It also doesn't help when there was NO signage on limits???? At least, not in the grocery store I went into to. It was on the news & showed signage in the grocery stores they filmed in & it included the chain I personally buy from.

I'm SO sick of this - If only people were doing what they were suppose to be doing none of this would of happened!! Because of those selfish ignorant people, those of us that were doing the right thing are paying the price & that includes Businesses that only just opened, only to have to close AGAIN!!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.
> 
> Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
> I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
> I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
> It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.
> 
> I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.
> 
> Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.
> 
> Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?


I'm so happy to hear you are home. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## limom

I went to the dentist for a cleaning today...
The hygienist mentioned that many of her colleagues quit their jobs all together as dental employees are in the highest risk group. She also said that she expects NY to go on full lock down again and that the instructions from the CDC changed from days to days.
It was not really comfortable there but at least it is over for now...
Going to the dentist has never been more unpleasant.....
On the news, it says that LA County is now the most infected... People are really going buck wild at this point.
I still believe that a vaccine is coming soon..
@jblended thanks god you are back home!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I too had a dental cleaning today. My hygienist was thankful to be back and said that not much had changed for them because they're following the same procedures they always have. The only difference I noticed was that I had to rinse with an antiseptic before cleaning. I go back in the morning to get a crown. I'm thankful for that so I can get it over with in case things get worse and we have to SIP again. I missed two appointments because of the lockdown. I'm glad to have been able to get my cleaning and get my crown done. We're in between counties with cases on the rise but I didn't feel as uncomfortable as I thought I would.


----------



## limom

Ms.Dixie said:


> I too had a dental cleaning today. My hygienist was thankful to be back and said that not much had changed for them because they're following the same procedures they always have. The only difference I noticed was that I had to rinse with an antiseptic before cleaning. I go back in the morning to get a crown. I'm thankful for that so I can get it over with in case things get worse and we have to SIP again. I missed two appointments because of the lockdown. I'm glad to have been able to get my cleaning and get my crown done. We're in between counties with cases on the rise but I didn't feel as uncomfortable as I thought I would.


The main difference is that she took my temperature and I had to fill a questionnaire, plus they had air purifying machines everywhere. 
I had the same attitude as you. Better go now because things are so uncertain, who knows what will happen in the future?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> I went to the dentist for a cleaning today...
> The hygienist mentioned that many of her colleagues quit their jobs all together as dental employees are in the highest risk group. She also said that she expects NY to go on full lock down again and that the instructions from the CDC changed from days to days.
> It was not really comfortable there but at least it is over for now...
> Going to the dentist has never been more unpleasant.....
> On the news, it says that LA County is now the most infected... People are really going buck wild at this point.
> I still believe that a vaccine is coming soon..
> @jblended thanks god you are back home!


Yea Fauci is saying that if a vaccine is found, that it will come early 2021. I think they're about to shut my state and city again. The cases are just skyrocketing


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> The main difference is that she took my temperature and I had to fill a questionnaire, plus they had air purifying machines everywhere.
> I had the same attitude as you. Better go now because things are so uncertain, who knows what will happen in the future?



Yes they also took my temp and I had to fill out a questionnaire and sign a waiver - I forgot until you mentioned it. Otherwise, the cleaning was fine. I don’t know that I’ll keep my December appointment because it’ll be during flu season.

One of my friends told me she has a video doctor’s appointment today for pink eye. I immediate thought of COVID but she hadn’t heard of the connection. She made the appointment because she had headaches and her left eye was bothering her. I’m hoping it’s nothing serious.


----------



## BigPurseSue

limom said:


> I went to the dentist for a cleaning today...
> The hygienist mentioned that many of her colleagues quit their jobs all together as dental employees are in the highest risk group.
> @jblended thanks god you are back home!



I saw on the web site for my dental clinic there's an emergency hiring notice. They're searching to fill every possible job position, from hygienists to office staff. Lots of staff have left. Even some of the dentists have left. 

I go to the dentist every 2-3 months because of chronic jaw/facial issues. Have for years. Nearly every time I go I pick up some nasty bug even though I'm careful not to touch anything in the clinic, to stay away from other patients in the waiting room, etc. I think that because of the amount of aerosols created by dental work there are lots of opportunities for viruses to linger in the air. Poor air circulation is probably an issue too. And because one is laying there with your mouth open for an hour junk is dropping in without being filtered by sinuses.

I have an appointment in a few weeks, and I chose to go, figuring things are going to get worse in the months ahead, might as well get a dental visit in while I can.


----------



## BigPurseSue

jblended said:


> I've just been discharged (a few hours ago) and wanted to pop in to say thank you for all the love I got before admission. I have a ton of notifications saying my name has been mentioned/quoted. Sorry I will check all that later because I'm very tired and cannot answer questions now.
> 
> Up until this point, I was trying to give detailed descriptions of my experience in order to help everyone but I have nothing to share of my time in hospital. I felt like I was unconscious for most of it.
> I only noticed how quiet the covid ward was. None of the usual hustle and bustle of nurses handing over their shift, or visitors coming in. All I heard was people coughing around me and the monitor alarms going off.
> I also couldn't tell the difference between doctors and nurses because of the PPE.
> It feels like a weird nightmare that I just woke up from. I'm in a daze.
> 
> I'm stable, enough to be discharged anyway. But I'm so weak and so very tired. Tired in a way I cannot explain. I've said this from the start; this virus is exhausting in an indescribable way, not like any other illness. This relapse was different from my first round as well. This time I had fewer symptoms but it was a harder experience, maybe because I was already weak from the first round of covid. I don't know for sure.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe. I'm going to rest but will catch up properly later.
> 
> Thank you again for following my journey. I'm indebted to you all.
> 
> Also just noticed how different the forums look ha ha. How long have I been away?



So glad to have you back Jblended! Please rest as much as you can and take good care of yourself on this long tough journey. Sending love your way!


----------



## Tootsie17

Jblended I am thrilled to hear that you are better and resting at home.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I saw on the web site for my dental clinic there's an emergency hiring notice. They're searching to fill every possible job position, from hygienists to office staff. Lots of staff have left. Even some of the dentists have left.
> 
> I go to the dentist every 2-3 months because of chronic jaw/facial issues. Have for years. Nearly every time I go I pick up some nasty bug even though I'm careful not to touch anything in the clinic, to stay away from other patients in the waiting room, etc. I think that because of the amount of aerosols created by dental work there are lots of opportunities for viruses to linger in the air. Poor air circulation is probably an issue too. And because one is laying there with your mouth open for an hour junk is dropping in without being filtered by sinuses.
> 
> I have an appointment in a few weeks, and I chose to go, figuring things are going to get worse in the months ahead, might as well get a dental visit in while I can.


It is risky to have dental procedures done, even a cleaning, if your immune system isn't top notch. I think it is because of the open sores that might be created inside your mouth that could let in viruses and bacteria. Both my husband and I were refused dental treatment because we had had surgeries several months earlier. They told us we had to wait a year. I haven't had a cleaning in two years because of this and because of covid. I was scheduled for a cleaning in April but they haven't yet called to reschedule.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I am so glad to read you have been discharged @jblended! We were certainly worried about you. Please get some rest and come back whenever you are up to it. Take care of you first


----------



## pixiejenna

@jblended glad to hear that you‘ve been discharged we have all been worried about you. I am sorry that you’re still feeling extremely tired I hope now that you’re home you can get some better quality rest.


----------



## pixiejenna

My state has seen our number of cases have consistently gone down the past 2 weeks and we’re now entering the Next phase of reopening starting tomorrow. I don’t know how I feel about this to be honest. Especially with this happening a week before a holiday weekend. I also noticed today at work they reopened the hand dryers in the restrooms, we’ve had them plastic wrapped and out of order signs on them. I’m sure I sound over dramatic about this but I am upset that they’re allowing people to use them again. They spread germs like crazy and they’re the type that you stick your hands in. Work has been extremely busy this week and I don’t anticipate it slowing down until after the 4th of July. I also should get a teeth cleaning but not sure how I feel about geting it done. I half feel like I should do it while I can because who knows what the future holds. I half feel skittish about getting it done worried about the potential of exposure to the virus.


----------



## Louboutin329

pixiejenna said:


> My state has seen our number of cases have consistently gone down the past 2 weeks and we’re now entering the Next phase of reopening starting tomorrow. I don’t know how I feel about this to be honest. Especially with this happening a week before a holiday weekend. I also noticed today at work they reopened the hand dryers in the restrooms, we’ve had them plastic wrapped and out of order signs on them. I’m sure I sound over dramatic about this but I am upset that they’re allowing people to use them again. They spread germs like crazy and they’re the type that you stick your hands in. Work has been extremely busy this week and I don’t anticipate it slowing down until after the 4th of July. I also should get a teeth cleaning but not sure how I feel about geting it done. I half feel like I should do it while I can because who knows what the future holds. I half feel skittish about getting it done worried about the potential of exposure to the virus.



Are you in PA, by chance? I am and we enter our next phase tomorrow. I agree about being nervous about 4th of July holiday.


----------



## pixiejenna

Louboutin329 said:


> Are you in PA, by chance? I am and we enter our next phase tomorrow. I agree about being nervous about 4th of July holiday.



No I’m in IL. I feel like the holidays are pressure to reopen. We were on strict SIP and a few days before Memorial Day weekend we opened to the next phase of re-opening. Now we’re doing the same thing before the 4th of July. You couldn’t really do much for Memorial Day weekend, I know a lot of people went to Wisconsin for the weekend because they reopened the week before. And even though pretty much every town’s fireworks are canceled to minimize large groups, it will allow people to go to the beaches in fairly large groups and large group picnics/bbq’s.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> It is risky to have dental procedures done, even a cleaning, if your immune system isn't top notch. I think it is because of the open sores that might be created inside your mouth that could let in viruses and bacteria. Both my husband and I were refused dental treatment because we had had surgeries several months earlier. They told us we had to wait a year. I haven't had a cleaning in two years because of this and because of covid. I was scheduled for a cleaning in April but they haven't yet called to reschedule.



Hmm. I hadn't thought of these things. Maybe I'll cancel that appointment after all.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> No I’m in IL. I feel like the holidays are pressure to reopen. We were on strict SIP and a few days before Memorial Day weekend we opened to the next phase of re-opening. Now we’re doing the same thing before the 4th of July. You couldn’t really do much for Memorial Day weekend, I know a lot of people went to Wisconsin for the weekend because they reopened the week before. And even though pretty much every town’s fireworks are canceled to minimize large groups, it will allow people to go to the beaches in fairly large groups and large group picnics/bbq’s.



Our infection rate is skyrocketing here in WI. The state health dept. says that the median age of the newly infected is 23 and most have attended a group gathering such as a house party or bar. Our county is backing off on reopening.


----------



## V0N1B2

::sigh::
Tell your hygienist to hand scale your teeth if y'all are worried about the aerosols you are producing from your own mouth making their way back into your mouth.


----------



## whateve

I don't know if this is good news or not. My county has been one of the hardest hit in our state, but what I'm seeing when I look at all the counties around us is that we have the biggest percentage of recovered to total cases. Today they added more people to the recovered list than to the new case list.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

I just bought a bunch of hand soap and an air filter.  Later might be overkill w/ SIP but my home doesn't have the best insulation so I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Louboutin329

pixiejenna said:


> No I’m in IL. I feel like the holidays are pressure to reopen. We were on strict SIP and a few days before Memorial Day weekend we opened to the next phase of re-opening. Now we’re doing the same thing before the 4th of July. You couldn’t really do much for Memorial Day weekend, I know a lot of people went to Wisconsin for the weekend because they reopened the week before. And even though pretty much every town’s fireworks are canceled to minimize large groups, it will allow people to go to the beaches in fairly large groups and large group picnics/bbq’s.



Our Governor in PA has been very strict, so much so that people are really starting to dislike him. As "weird" as it is to live a state that was shut down, he did do a good job making sure we never turned into a hot spot. Even in our this "green" phase, things are still limited and not going back to the way things were pre-covid. Good luck and stay safe in IL!


----------



## Megs

I know some of you shared that your areas are seeing spikes in cases, how many of you are in the new hot spots? We are in Florida, specifically South Florida, and the area is seeing a massively heightened number in cases. I will say, when I am out in the car I can easily see why. Very few people are wearing masks, restaurants are allowing people to pack in closely, and group gatherings seem to be just as prevalent now as pre-COVID. I actually saw the playground in our neighborhood had someone take down all the tape (playgrounds here still aren't open) so that their kids could play. It made a lot of people think their kids could play there, but the city found out and is now saying if it happens again they'll have to put up a construction fence. Supposedly they will be trying to crack down on this more, but so far it doesn't appear that way. 

It's one thing if we see a spike in cases while people are following guidelines, but it's disheartening to see people truly not caring. I am not saying we all need to be locked up and never leave our homes, but the disregard for others only makes this worse for everyone.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Megs said:


> I know some of you shared that your areas are seeing spikes in cases, how many of you are in the new hot spots? We are in Florida, specifically South Florida, and the area is seeing a massively heightened number in cases. I will say, when I am out in the car I can easily see why. Very few people are wearing masks, restaurants are allowing people to pack in closely, and group gatherings seem to be just as prevalent now as pre-COVID. I actually saw the playground in our neighborhood had someone take down all the tape (playgrounds here still aren't open) so that their kids could play. It made a lot of people think their kids could play there, but the city found out and is now saying if it happens again they'll have to put up a construction fence. Supposedly they will be trying to crack down on this more, but so far it doesn't appear that way.
> 
> It's one thing if we see a spike in cases while people are following guidelines, but it's disheartening to see people truly not caring. I am not saying we all need to be locked up and never leave our homes, but the disregard for others only makes this worse for everyone.


I'm in Palm Beach County and I just heard they're banning consumption of alcohol in all bars in Florida due to the number of cases that skyrocketed overnight!


----------



## MCF

I'm in Southern California. At first I thought our governor was doing a great job of shutting a lot of places down.  But since Memorial Day we've been opening things up.  Our cases are on the rise.  My sister is a nurse and now she's seeing more patients with the virus than she has in the past.  She also said that getting test results back is taking longer and where she works higher ups are hoarding PPE while nurses are sharing PPE (one suit for 2 nurses, day and night nurse). Most people do wear masks out but there are some that don't.  Those that don't tend to make a big stink if they are asked to wear one.  I think people have Covid Fatigue.  They are over it.  They want to go back to normal life and are willing to take the risk because, at least where I am, we didn't have that many cases so a lot of us don't know the horrors of what contracting Covid can entail.  I keep hearing that shutting down wasn't necessarily the answer and that testing is.  But our testing isn't good. 

I haven't seen my grandmother in almost 2 years and my father for almost a year.  Both are in another state where the cases are also rising.  My dad was supposed to fly back here in March but we decided it was best if he stayed there and took care of the family in that state.  I would LOVE to see them but the risk is just too high in my opinion.  My grandma is 86 and a smoker, my dad is recovering from cancer.  I am overweight, asthmatic, have type A blood, and it just doesn't seem like a good idea to risk myself or my family. I also haven't seen my husband in over 6 months.  He's in Scotland (a citizen there, we are in the process of getting him a visa to come here) and he's not allowed to come to the US because of the virus.  What a mess.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> Our infection rate is skyrocketing here in WI. The state health dept. says that the median age of the newly infected is 23 and most have attended a group gathering such as a house party or bar. Our county is backing off on reopening.



I’m not surprised one of my coworkers went up the first few days with her husband. Posted a bunch of pictures of them at different bars bragging about how nice it is to not live in fear on FB. Then a week and a half later she got “sick“ she thought it was covid but I honestly think that it was really all I’m her head because she has been vocal about being afraid to catch it. And upset that she didn’t fall into the group our company put out on paid leave(65+ or those with a documented health condition).  Once she found out that she would have to use her sick time or vacation she was miraculously all better and back to work the next day. Because my work will only pay you if you tested positive or are waiting for results for a covid test or live with someone who tested positive. My first though the was if she really was sick she probably got it there because of the pictures of her at crowded bars. 



Megs said:


> I know some of you shared that your areas are seeing spikes in cases, how many of you are in the new hot spots? We are in Florida, specifically South Florida, and the area is seeing a massively heightened number in cases. I will say, when I am out in the car I can easily see why. Very few people are wearing masks, restaurants are allowing people to pack in closely, and group gatherings seem to be just as prevalent now as pre-COVID. I actually saw the playground in our neighborhood had someone take down all the tape (playgrounds here still aren't open) so that their kids could play. It made a lot of people think their kids could play there, but the city found out and is now saying if it happens again they'll have to put up a construction fence. Supposedly they will be trying to crack down on this more, but so far it doesn't appear that way.
> 
> It's one thing if we see a spike in cases while people are following guidelines, but it's disheartening to see people truly not caring. I am not saying we all need to be locked up and never leave our homes, but the disregard for others only makes this worse for everyone.



l’m not in a hot spot but our governor did put in a fairly strict SIP order and the one thing I noticed at least where I live is everyone ignored the fact that play grounds were shut down and they were extremely crowded. It wasn’t say maybe until a month and a half did they decide to put up police tape and signs saying that they are closed. And when I say crowded I have never seen so many kids at these parks I’m my entire life crowded. I get that it;s hard to have your kids home 24/7 and they obviously have energy to burn up but the potential for exposure with so many in the area without masks and doing physical activity magnifies the risk. 



Louboutin329 said:


> Our Governor in PA has been very strict, so much so that people are really starting to dislike him. As "weird" as it is to live a state that was shut down, he did do a good job making sure we never turned into a hot spot. Even in our this "green" phase, things are still limited and not going back to the way things were pre-covid. Good luck and stay safe in IL!



 I do feel that our governor has done a good job with SIP and securing the necessary pop up treatment facilities and testing sites. I know he got a lot of flak for the treatment facilities not getting much use but imo it’s better than them being used heavily or overflowing with patients to the point of not having anywhere to put them. Even as it does make me uneasy to reopen more I do feel confident in them shutting back down again in the event of a spike in cases. I personally am not changing my habits any time soon. I still work but beyond that, getting groceries, and getting my nails done I’m pretty much avoiding groups of people as much as possible. I think a big part of my hesitation in going back to “normal“ is based on what I see at work and how I see people acting in public when I am out for necessities.


----------



## Compass Rose

Megs said:


> I know some of you shared that your areas are seeing spikes in cases, how many of you are in the new hot spots? We are in Florida, specifically South Florida, and the area is seeing a massively heightened number in cases. I will say, when I am out in the car I can easily see why. Very few people are wearing masks, restaurants are allowing people to pack in closely, and group gatherings seem to be just as prevalent now as pre-COVID. I actually saw the playground in our neighborhood had someone take down all the tape (playgrounds here still aren't open) so that their kids could play. It made a lot of people think their kids could play there, but the city found out and is now saying if it happens again they'll have to put up a construction fence. Supposedly they will be trying to crack down on this more, but so far it doesn't appear that way.
> 
> It's one thing if we see a spike in cases while people are following guidelines, but it's disheartening to see people truly not caring. I am not saying we all need to be locked up and never leave our homes, but the disregard for others only makes this worse for everyone.


I am in Southwest Florida near Ft. Myers.  Seems about half of the people wear masks around here.  The really scared ones are the ones driving alone in their car with their mask fully protecting them from the air inside their car.  I have mixed feelings about it all.  I believe the homemade masks that are washed twice a week are like stopping a mosquito through a chain link fence.  But they look sanitary.  I personally wash my hands every single chance I get, use hand sanitizer and i refrain from hugging strangers.


----------



## youngster

Ms.Dixie said:


> I too had a dental cleaning today. My hygienist was thankful to be back and said that not much had changed for them because they're following the same procedures they always have. The only difference I noticed was that I had to rinse with an antiseptic before cleaning. I go back in the morning to get a crown. I'm thankful for that so I can get it over with in case things get worse and we have to SIP again. I missed two appointments because of the lockdown. I'm glad to have been able to get my cleaning and get my crown done. We're in between counties with cases on the rise but I didn't feel as uncomfortable as I thought I would.



DH and one of my kids have both been to the dentist in the last 2 weeks.  They called with pre-screening questions the day before and asked that they wait in their car until their appointment time.  Took their temperature before allowing them entry to the office. Otherwise, the same basic procedures were followed and they both felt safe and comfortable. Our long time hygienist was masked and gowned up as usual but also had some kind of face shield and she told DH that she felt safe and was happy to be back at work.  I think they also stopped using a particularly cleaning tool and substituted another for it and also had him rinse with an antiseptic as well, per DH.


----------



## rutabaga

V0N1B2 said:


> ::sigh::
> Tell your hygienist to hand scale your teeth if y'all are worried about the aerosols you are producing from your own mouth making their way back into your mouth.



Coincidence that so many TPFers have dental appointments? 

FWIW, I read online that dental appointments are more dangerous for dentists and staff than patients, unless you have an underlying immune condition. And yes my dentist used a handtool to scrape my teeth, which explains why there seemed to be a LOT more scraping noise compared to past cleanings (I thought I had more plaque buildup or something because my last cleaning was a year ago). He also limited the polishing portion to just one go around. I think you guys will be fine, but if the anxiety or an underlying condition will cause you greater harm, maybe it's best to postpone. Tomorrow will be a week since my appointment so I know I'm not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Chagall

Just heard that 19 people contacted the virus in a nail salon in a city not too far away. How silly to risk your health in order to get your nails done.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Just heard that 19 people contacted the virus in a nail salon in a city not too far away. How silly to risk your health in order to get your nails done.


Did they mention in the news report if they follow Covid protocol?
at propos of pedicure, the peel off stuff is awsome, my AARP feet haven’t been that smooth forever.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Did they mention in the news report if they follow Covid protocol?
> at propos of pedicure, the peel off stuff is awsome, my AARP feet haven’t been that smooth forever.


No info on protocol. Seems like a very high number so something wasn’t followed. They also didn’t say how many people got it from the salon or from people infected there who spread it to others. I was really hoping this virus would be sharply declining by now!


----------



## babypanda

Megs said:


> I know some of you shared that your areas are seeing spikes in cases, how many of you are in the new hot spots? We are in Florida, specifically South Florida, and the area is seeing a massively heightened number in cases. I will say, when I am out in the car I can easily see why. Very few people are wearing masks, restaurants are allowing people to pack in closely, and group gatherings seem to be just as prevalent now as pre-COVID. I actually saw the playground in our neighborhood had someone take down all the tape (playgrounds here still aren't open) so that their kids could play. It made a lot of people think their kids could play there, but the city found out and is now saying if it happens again they'll have to put up a construction fence. Supposedly they will be trying to crack down on this more, but so far it doesn't appear that way.
> 
> It's one thing if we see a spike in cases while people are following guidelines, but it's disheartening to see people truly not caring. I am not saying we all need to be locked up and never leave our homes, but the disregard for others only makes this worse for everyone.


I’m in Texas. We’ve been in the red for more than 2 weeks now and I was shocked to see restaurants, bars, gyms, kids summer camp open! Today the governor finally decided to take action although not enough in my opinion. The reality is that when things open up, a lot of people throw precaution in the air. I understand that we all want to go back to normal life but that won’t happen without a vaccine.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> No info on protocol. Seems like a very high number so something wasn’t followed. They also didn’t say how many people got it from the salon or from people infected there who spread it to others. I was really hoping this virus would be sharply declining by now!


Are you in Ontario? Cases are sharply declining..today was the lowest number of positive cases in over 3 months. There are always going to be small outbreaks, but looking at the big picture your numbers are WAY down!


----------



## youngster

I was outside yesterday and earlier today with a couple of different contractors getting estimates for exterior work later in the summer.  We all wore our masks and were at least 10 - 20' apart but wearing that mask, out in the sun, became uncomfortable after a while.  We all kept them on, of course, but I get why it is harder to wear a mask in places like Florida and Southern California and Texas. It's hot, it's going to get hotter, and wearing a mask, outside especially, could be really uncomfortable.   I'm still wearing it but I'm switching over to lighter colors and white lol.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## V0N1B2

Huge influx of WA and CA plates in my town today. They’ve obviously not been here since the border closure because they’ve got canoes and bikes on their truck. We still had snow in April here,so...
Keep your corona-riddled a55es in your own damn country, thanks.
Their license plates are being reported to the RCMP so hopefully they’ll get turned around and sent home.
#sorrynotsorry


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> I was outside yesterday and earlier today with a couple of different contractors getting estimates for exterior work later in the summer.  We all wore our masks and were at least 10 - 20' apart but wearing that mask, out in the sun, became uncomfortable after a while.  We all kept them on, of course, but I get why it is harder to wear a mask in places like Florida and Southern California and Texas. It's hot, it's going to get hotter, and wearing a mask, outside especially, could be really uncomfortable.   I'm still wearing it but I'm switching over to lighter colors and white lol.


I'm in California. It has been over 100F all week. We had a guy over to work on our pool today. He wore a mask the whole time.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I had a dentist appointment today for a crown. Going back in a couple of weeks to get the permanent. I feel like I'm in a race to beat another shutdown. I don't want to have to wear this temporary if we end up shutdown again. We'd be one of the last states probably to go back in lockdown but it doesn't diminish the fact that hospitalizations are rising and I'm guessing I'll be putting myself in lockdown soon. We have a lot of housework that's being done (unavoidable - whole other story) but I almost daily have 2-3 sets of contractors in my house.  I'm wanting to get all this done so they can get out of here too. July 4th does worry me a little because it's a bigger deal than Memorial Day as far as get-togethers. The US has had a combination of reasons for the surges including Memorial Day, some places possibly reopening too quickly, the protests/riots and people simply ignoring some basic social distancing. The rise in cases doesn't scare me. The hospitalizations worry me. I think we'll know the real effect of all the above in a few weeks. Stay safe everyone. We'll get on the other side of this sooner or later. xo


----------



## canto bight

I have been out and about with/for my dad this week than I have in the last three months so I am admittedly quite nervous, but I am having such a great time hanging out with my dad.  

We definitely silently shame non-mask wearers and then roast them when we get back into the car together though.


----------



## Chanbal

limom said:


> I went to the dentist for a cleaning today...
> The hygienist mentioned that many of her colleagues quit their jobs all together as dental employees are in the highest risk group. She also said that she expects NY to go on full lock down again and that the instructions from the CDC changed from days to days.
> It was not really comfortable there but at least it is over for now...
> Going to the dentist has never been more unpleasant.....
> On the news, it says that LA County is now the most infected... People are really going buck wild at this point.
> *I still believe that a vaccine is coming soon..*
> @jblended thanks god you are back home!


It is so difficult to be optimist with so many people sick and unemployed. Thanks for ending your post on a positive note.


----------



## Chanbal

@jblended


----------



## whateve

Ms.Dixie said:


> I had a dentist appointment today for a crown. Going back in a couple of weeks to get the permanent. I feel like I'm in a race to beat another shutdown. I don't want to have to wear this temporary if we end up shutdown again. We'd be one of the last states probably to go back in lockdown but it doesn't diminish the fact that hospitalizations are rising and I'm guessing I'll be putting myself in lockdown soon. We have a lot of housework that's being done (unavoidable - whole other story) but I almost daily have 2-3 sets of contractors in my house.  I'm wanting to get all this done so they can get out of here too. July 4th does worry me a little because it's a bigger deal than Memorial Day as far as get-togethers. The US has had a combination of reasons for the surges including Memorial Day, some places possibly reopening too quickly, the protests/riots and people simply ignoring some basic social distancing. The rise in cases doesn't scare me. The hospitalizations worry me. I think we'll know the real effect of all the above in a few weeks. Stay safe everyone. We'll get on the other side of this sooner or later. xo


My daughter has had a temporary crown for over 2 months due to the lockdown and her dentist hurting her hand.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> I'm in California. It has been over 100F all week. We had a guy over to work on our pool today. He wore a mask the whole time.


How did they even got in? Isn’t the border between Canada and the US closed?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

whateve said:


> My daughter has had a temporary crown for over 2 months due to the lockdown and her dentist hurting her hand.


Oh no- how was her hand hurt?


----------



## whateve

LVLoveaffair said:


> Oh no- how was her hand hurt?


I meant the dentist hurt her own hand so she couldn't see patients.


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> How did they even got in? Isn’t the border between Canada and the US closed?


I have no idea what you are referring to. I had a pool repair man come to my house in California. He didn't come from Canada.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

whateve said:


> My daughter has had a temporary crown for over 2 months due to the lockdown and her dentist hurting her hand.



Bless her heart. I hope she's able to get her permanent crown soon. (and that her dentist's hand gets better soon too)


----------



## youngster

V0N1B2 said:


> Huge influx of WA and CA plates in my town today. They’ve obviously not been here since the border closure because they’ve got canoes and bikes on their truck. We still had snow in April here,so...
> Keep your corona-riddled a55es in your own damn country, thanks.
> Their license plates are being reported to the RCMP so hopefully they’ll get turned around and sent home.
> #sorrynotsorry



Von, isn't the border closed? How did they get in?


----------



## BigPurseSue

Disturbing story...

How the Coronavirus Short-Circuits the Immune System








						How the Coronavirus Short-Circuits the Immune System (Published 2020)
					

In a disturbing parallel to H.I.V., the coronavirus can cause a depletion of important immune cells, recent studies found.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Redbirdhermes

youngster said:


> DH and one of my kids have both been to the dentist in the last 2 weeks.  They called with pre-screening questions the day before and asked that they wait in their car until their appointment time.  Took their temperature before allowing them entry to the office. Otherwise, the same basic procedures were followed and they both felt safe and comfortable. Our long time hygienist was masked and gowned up as usual but also had some kind of face shield and she told DH that she felt safe and was happy to be back at work.  I think they also stopped using a particularly cleaning tool and substituted another for it and also had him rinse with an antiseptic as well, per DH.


I had a dental appointment this week as well.  Our dentist office only opened this week.  In addition to all the precautions you mention, they also installed an air cleaner with a HEPA filter in the room which will clean the air completely in about 15 minutes.  They are scheduling patients an additional 15 minutes apart as well, and I presume they are also sanitizing the chair, etc.  I kept thinking as she was cleaning my teeth that there sure is a lot of spit aerosols getting into the air.  The hygienist was well protected with an N95 mask, face shield, gloves and full length gown.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

youngster said:


> Von, isn't the border closed? How did they get in?



you can still cross the border if you’re going to Alaska so people are “claiming” to go to Alaska but really are just taking a long road trip. You can also cross if you have established family in Canada but should quarantine for 14 days. I think that I read that they’re fining people at national parks if they have US plates because they’re clearly abusing the rule.


----------



## arnott

Went out for my 2nd dinner since the pandemic.   Lobster again!


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to. I had a pool repair man come to my house in California. He didn't come from Canada.



somehow I quoted the wrong message!


----------



## babypanda

youngster said:


> I was outside yesterday and earlier today with a couple of different contractors getting estimates for exterior work later in the summer.  We all wore our masks and were at least 10 - 20' apart but wearing that mask, out in the sun, became uncomfortable after a while.  We all kept them on, of course, but I get why it is harder to wear a mask in places like Florida and Southern California and Texas. It's hot, it's going to get hotter, and wearing a mask, outside especially, could be really uncomfortable.   I'm still wearing it but I'm switching over to lighter colors and white lol.


Yes masks are uncomfortable but they are necessary indoors. Not so much outdoors if you are keeping a safe distance  though
I had to fly to DC for an urgent matter and wore a double mask on board on the advise of a friend who’s a doctor. Her reasoning is that the bigger the viral charge you get, the worse your symptoms and your chances of ending at the hospital. 
the flights were a nightmare though. The masks made me sick. I didn’t eat, drink or use the toilet but other people were drinking wine and eating (without even washing their hands before handling their food!)
I was also furious at United. ALL the seats were booked. They didn’t leave the middle seat empty as they should 
I am planning to write them a nasty letter about that today!


----------



## babypanda

I am in the medical field and some colleagues made a poll to figure out where their patients are getting infected.
mostly it’s being indoors without a mask (small family/friends gatherings, restaurants, bars, kids going to summer camp and bringing it home. AND a LOT of supermarket employees are sick as well)
Sadly our state didn’t find it necessary to do contact tracing. Not sure how they will control the outbreak if they don’t even know how and where people are getting it


----------



## LavenderIce

babypanda said:


> Yes masks are uncomfortable but they are necessary indoors. Not so much outdoors if you are keeping a safe distance  though
> I had to fly to DC for an urgent matter and wore a double mask on board on the advise of a friend who’s a doctor. Her reasoning is that the bigger the viral charge you get, the worse your symptoms and your chances of ending at the hospital.
> the flights were a nightmare though. The masks made me sick. I didn’t eat, drink or use the toilet but other people were drinking wine and eating (without even washing their hands before handling their food!)
> I was also furious at United. ALL the seats were booked. They didn’t leave the middle seat empty as they should
> I am planning to write them a nasty letter about that today!


They should have notified you and allowed you to change flights. United and American are fully booking flights now. A couple others will follow suit the end of July. Southwest and Delta will start filling the middle seats after September 30th.


----------



## babypanda

LavenderIce said:


> They should have notified you and allowed you to change flights. United and American are fully booking flights now. A couple others will follow suit the end of July. Southwest and Delta will start filling the middle seats after September 30th.


I can understand that the losses would be huge if they don’t resume their normal flights. But they should be more strict with masks and food imo and provide more hand sanitizers on the plane. Maybe also temperature checks or rapid testing before boarding. Emirates airlines for example are testing all the passengers before they board.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

babypanda said:


> Yes masks are uncomfortable but they are necessary indoors. Not so much outdoors if you are keeping a safe distance  though
> I had to fly to DC for an urgent matter and wore a double mask on board on the advise of a friend who’s a doctor. Her reasoning is that the bigger the viral charge you get, the worse your symptoms and your chances of ending at the hospital.
> the flights were a nightmare though. The masks made me sick. I didn’t eat, drink or use the toilet but other people were drinking wine and eating (without even washing their hands before handling their food!)
> I was also furious at *United.* ALL the seats were booked. They didn’t leave the middle seat empty as they should
> I am planning to write them a nasty letter about that today!


United anyway is not an airline , rather actually a nuisance / harassment


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> Are you in Ontario? Cases are sharply declining..today was the lowest number of positive cases in over 3 months. There are always going to be small outbreaks, but looking at the big picture your numbers are WAY down!


True but they were zero in Kingston in the last few months and have now spiked considerably because of the nail salon. There is now a long line up of people there waiting to be tested. Very unnecessary. IMO!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Megs said:


> I know some of you shared that your areas are seeing spikes in cases, how many of you are in the new hot spots? We are in Florida, specifically South Florida, and the area is seeing a massively heightened number in cases. I will say, when I am out in the car I can easily see why. Very few people are wearing masks, restaurants are allowing people to pack in closely, and group gatherings seem to be just as prevalent now as pre-COVID. I actually saw the playground in our neighborhood had someone take down all the tape (playgrounds here still aren't open) so that their kids could play. It made a lot of people think their kids could play there, but the city found out and is now saying if it happens again they'll have to put up a construction fence. Supposedly they will be trying to crack down on this more, but so far it doesn't appear that way.
> 
> It's one thing if we see a spike in cases while people are following guidelines, but it's disheartening to see people truly not caring. I am not saying we all need to be locked up and never leave our homes, but the disregard for others only makes this worse for everyone.


We've been a hot spot since the beginning.  Despite that, 60-70% of everyone wears a mask.  Even less wear it correctly.  Why on god's green earth do people think it's correct with MASSIVE gaps near their nose.  Wait scratch that, how about those who dont even cover their nose?

We have no one to blame but ourselves at this point.  All we had to do was stay put. Stay home unless it was absolutely necessary. We didn't ask people to go to war.  Instead all we asked was to cover your nose and mouth whenever you left the house.  And yet that somehow became politicized.


----------



## hermes_lemming

babypanda said:


> I’m in Texas. We’ve been in the red for more than 2 weeks now and I was shocked to see restaurants, bars, gyms, kids summer camp open! Today the governor finally decided to take action although not enough in my opinion. The reality is that when things open up, a lot of people throw precaution in the air. I understand that we all want to go back to normal life but that won’t happen without a vaccine.


How is this for you.. My boss lives in texas and thinks it's odd that we (outside of texas) are SIP. She literally said in our last dept zoom call "that's so wierd.. everything is fine.. the kids are outside playing.  the parents are socializing.  no one is wearing a mask."  I felt like I was in Bizarro world.  I even put myself out there by asking on the call "um arent the cases rising in Texas?"  She just laughed in response.


----------



## youngster

Redbirdhermes said:


> I had a dental appointment this week as well.  Our dentist office only opened this week.  In addition to all the precautions you mention, they also installed an air cleaner with a HEPA filter in the room which will clean the air completely in about 15 minutes.  They are scheduling patients an additional 15 minutes apart as well, and I presume they are also sanitizing the chair, etc.  I kept thinking as she was cleaning my teeth that there sure is a lot of spit aerosols getting into the air.  The hygienist was well protected with an N95 mask, face shield, gloves and full length gown.


 
I asked DH more about his appointment and, yes, he said they also told him they had installed better air filtration and are wiping down surfaces between patients.  They've taken out the shared coffee/tea/water in the waiting room since no one hangs out there waiting any longer.  He said they weren't using the water blasting tool for plaque either, and were doing it the old fashioned way by scraping.


----------



## youngster

pixiejenna said:


> you can still cross the border if you’re going to Alaska so people are “claiming” to go to Alaska but really are just taking a long road trip. You can also cross if you have established family in Canada but should quarantine for 14 days. I think that I read that they’re fining people at national parks if they have US plates because they’re clearly abusing the rule.



I think they should not only fine them but put them on a long term banned list at the border so that they can't drive across Canada to "get to Alaska".  There are plenty of regional, state and national parks in the U.S. for people to choose from. They could drive to those.

I've read there is a serious ongoing issue with the Mexico border too, as people with green cards, dual citizenship, and legal and illegal workers are using the hospitals close to the borders and reintroduced the virus into border states like Arizona, Texas, etc.  Mexico has likely vastly under reported its number of cases and the virus didn't peak there until May.


----------



## youngster

DH has had an Oura ring for more than a year. It's a great sleep and activity tracker and he wears it consistently.  He loves it, as it tells him not only how much sleep he had but the quality of sleep by measuring deep sleep vs REM sleep along with a whole bunch of other things including monitoring health trends.  

Well, with the Covid19 outbreak, he's been participating in a study being done by Oura to see if they can use the data from the ring to predict the virus before people start showing symptoms.  He has been sending them information daily for months, as soon as he gets up, including his temperature, whether he has any symptoms, whether he's had a virus test and what the results were, etc.  As a second stage of the study, they will be sending him two in-home antibody tests, one he will receive in the next couple of weeks and the second test in another 8 weeks. Should be interesting! We're curious as to whether he may have the antibodies having been in the initial outbreak zone back in January and now knowing that the virus was likely spreading in our area for weeks prior.

The NBA is also partnering with Oura and their players and staff may be using the rings when they start playing again.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm having trouble donating.  I took a bunch of stuff (mostly clothes) to the largest local thrift store last Wed.  They said they took stuff in every day except Wed.  I went back the following thursday.  they said they were full....something about their machines being at capacity.  I guess everyone has been cleaning their closets out during the pandemic.
I need to get this stuff out of my trunk.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## MCF

babypanda said:


> Yes masks are uncomfortable but they are necessary indoors. Not so much outdoors if you are keeping a safe distance  though
> I had to fly to DC for an urgent matter and wore a double mask on board on the advise of a friend who’s a doctor. Her reasoning is that the bigger the viral charge you get, the worse your symptoms and your chances of ending at the hospital.
> the flights were a nightmare though. The masks made me sick. I didn’t eat, drink or use the toilet but other people were drinking wine and eating (without even washing their hands before handling their food!)
> *I was also furious at United. ALL the seats were booked. They didn’t leave the middle seat empty as they should
> I am planning to write them a nasty letter about that today!*


United is a terrible airline! Unfortunately my family has to regularly use them because they are one of the only airlines to fly into the small airport near my family in another state.  They regularly cancel the flights we take and leave us stranded in other states. 



hermes_lemming said:


> We've been a hot spot since the beginning.  Despite that, 60-70% of everyone wears a mask.  Even less wear it correctly.  *Why on god's green earth do people think it's correct with MASSIVE gaps near their nose.  Wait scratch that, how about those who dont even cover their nose?*
> 
> We have no one to blame but ourselves at this point.  All we had to do was stay put. Stay home unless it was absolutely necessary. We didn't ask people to go to war.  Instead all we asked was to cover your nose and mouth whenever you left the house.  And yet that somehow became politicized.


I see people with giant masks and their noses exposed and I think what's the point? Unfortunately my mom's in the same boat in regards to massive gaps near the nose.  She has such a petite face that she can't seem to find masks the fit her correctly.  She even has a children's mask that doesn't fit right.  It concerns me.  Really, I need to get on that.  She needs a proper fitting mask.


----------



## MCF

V0N1B2 said:


> *Huge influx of WA and CA plates in my town today*. They’ve obviously not been here since the border closure because they’ve got canoes and bikes on their truck. We still had snow in April here,so...
> Keep your corona-riddled a55es in your own damn country, thanks.
> Their license plates are being reported to the RCMP so hopefully they’ll get turned around and sent home.
> #sorrynotsorry


I'm in Southern California and I've notice an influx of out of state plates in my area since the virus began. What's up with that? My mom thinks that families were coming from out of state to shelter with other family members or that they got laid off and had no where to live but with their CA relatives.  I thought people were just like "vacation time!".



canto bight said:


> I have been out and about with/for my dad this week than I have in the last three months so I am admittedly quite nervous, but I am having such a great time hanging out with my dad.
> 
> We definitely silently shame non-mask wearers and then roast them when we get back into the car together though.


You are lucky to be able to be with your dad.  I wish I could go see mine.  Enjoy your time together and stay safe!


----------



## MCF

babypanda said:


> *I am in the medical field and some colleagues made a poll to figure out where their patients are getting infected.
> mostly it’s being indoors without a mask (small family/friends gatherings, restaurants, bars, kids going to summer camp and bringing it home. AND a LOT of supermarket employees are sick as well)*
> Sadly our state didn’t find it necessary to do contact tracing. Not sure how they will control the outbreak if they don’t even know how and where people are getting it



Well this is concerning. What state are you in? I'm in Southern California.  My sister is a nurse and has been really struggling with not being able to be with and touch friends and family.  She's suffering enough that my mom and I have recently let her start coming in the house w/o a mask and my mom began to hug my sister again.  My mom said she's willing to face the consequences in order to help her daughter but maybe we should rethink this. It's just so sad.  I'm not one to need much physical contact with humans. I very much prefer animals which I get lots of cuddles from but I see so many people suffering from lack of physical contact.


----------



## whateve

MCF said:


> United is a terrible airline! Unfortunately my family has to regularly use them because they are one of the only airlines to fly into the small airport near my family in another state.  They regularly cancel the flights we take and leave us stranded in other states.
> 
> 
> I see people with giant masks and their noses exposed and I think what's the point? Unfortunately my mom's in the same boat in regards to massive gaps near the nose.  She has such a petite face that she can't seem to find masks the fit her correctly.  She even has a children's mask that doesn't fit right.  It concerns me.  Really, I need to get on that.  She needs a proper fitting mask.


How about a mask made from stretchy material? I made one for DH out of an old tee shirt.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I'm having trouble donating.  I took a bunch of stuff (mostly clothes) to the largest local thrift store last Wed.  They said they took stuff in every day except Wed.  I went back the following thursday.  they said they were full....something about their machines being at capacity.  I guess everyone has been cleaning their closets out during the pandemic.
> I need to get this stuff out of my trunk.


My garage is full of stuff to donate. I imagine it will be a long time before thrift stores will need more merchandise.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> My garage is full of stuff to donate. I imagine it will be a long time before thrift stores will need more merchandise.


maybe I'll try another store or two....hate it when I finally decide to let go of stuff and then I can't unload it


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> maybe I'll try another store or two....hate it when I finally decide to let go of stuff and then I can't unload it


I was able to donate at the Salvation Army. They have limited hours though And only accepted clothing and shoes no larger items.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I was able to donate at the Salvation Army. They have limited hours though And only accepted clothing and shoes no larger items.


the one I went to is accepting stuff but I guess you have to get there in the morning


----------



## babypanda

MCF said:


> Well this is concerning. What state are you in? I'm in Southern California.  My sister is a nurse and has been really struggling with not being able to be with and touch friends and family.  She's suffering enough that my mom and I have recently let her start coming in the house w/o a mask and my mom began to hug my sister again.  My mom said she's willing to face the consequences in order to help her daughter but maybe we should rethink this. It's just so sad.  I'm not one to need much physical contact with humans. I very much prefer animals which I get lots of cuddles from but I see so many people suffering from lack of physical contact.


I’m in Texas and we reopened way too fast 
I would say your sister being a nurse, she probably knows how to protect herself. Most of my friends who are doctors didn’t get the virus despite being exposed. Masks, frequent hand washing and not touching your face make a big difference


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> True but they were zero in Kingston in the last few months and have now spiked considerably because of the nail salon. There is now a long line up of people there waiting to be tested. Very unnecessary. IMO!


Wow zero in Kingston that is awesome! Our region was the last to enter phase 2 and I think it is because of pressure from business owners. They were planning to do an illegal opening anyways. Situation hasn't really changed much though with the migrant issue going on. Mandatory mask wearing as well in all commercial and medical establishments.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I just came back from a social distancing lunch at the park with friends. This was the first time I've agreed to meet up with people on the past 4 months.  And good timing too since another racial attack made the news and made my blood boil.

Whats interesting is that mask wearing was 70% in my neighborhood as I *gasp* walked my dog (yes finally found my balls thanks to my industrial size taser). But at the park, I would say 90%-95% of everyone wore a mask. Miracles do happen I suppose.


----------



## pixiejenna

youngster said:


> I think they should not only fine them but put them on a long term banned list at the border so that they can't drive across Canada to "get to Alaska".  There are plenty of regional, state and national parks in the U.S. for people to choose from. They could drive to those.
> 
> I've read there is a serious ongoing issue with the Mexico border too, as people with green cards, dual citizenship, and legal and illegal workers are using the hospitals close to the borders and reintroduced the virus into border states like Arizona, Texas, etc.  Mexico has likely vastly under reported its number of cases and the virus didn't peak there until May.



ITA they should be banned from the country that they are visiting. I wouldn’t even be surprised if people from Mexico crossed the border with COVID just to get medical care here, some of the things i’ve heard about hospitals in Mexico are insanely scary. One of my managers had to go to Mexico because her mother passed away and she had to quarantine for 14 days when she got back so she was out of work for a solid month possibly a bit longer. 




sdkitty said:


> I'm having trouble donating.  I took a bunch of stuff (mostly clothes) to the largest local thrift store last Wed.  They said they took stuff in every day except Wed.  I went back the following thursday.  they said they were full....something about their machines being at capacity.  I guess everyone has been cleaning their closets out during the pandemic.
> I need to get this stuff out of my trunk.



I would call around and see who’s accepting the goodwill where I live has a drive through drop off and when they reopened they had a line 6 cars deep plus 3-4 of the donation parking spots were full as well.  



whateve said:


> My garage is full of stuff to donate. I imagine it will be a long time before thrift stores will need more merchandise.


----------



## songofthesea

I’m scared. And cautious. I’m a teacher and we still don’t know what’s going to be happening in September. We haven’t seen our son since February and other than FaceTime and talking on the phone, it’s awful and we miss him. My parents live in Florida and my mom is sick and we can’t go down to visit because of all that’s going on. We have friends that are taking more risks than we feel comfortable with, so, we’re hanging around a lot. We take drives on the weekend, go out for ice cream, bring in takeout and each a lot of Netflix. Each week I try to do a little more than the week before. Last week we socially distanced with friends and we’re outside and more than 6 ft away but one of them took off their mask and I was a wreck for the beginning of the week. I’m glad I found this topic so that I could see how everyone is thinking and feeling. Stay safe and healthy..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hermes_lemming said:


> I just came back from a social distancing lunch at the park with friends. This was the first time I've agreed to meet up with people on the past 4 months.  *And good timing too since another racial attack made the news and made my blood boil.*
> 
> Whats interesting is that mask wearing was 70% in my neighborhood as I *gasp* walked my dog (yes finally found my balls thanks to my industrial size taser). But at the park, I would say 90%-95% of everyone wore a mask. Miracles do happen I suppose.



 What happened ? Do you have more information?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

babypanda said:


> I am in the medical field and some colleagues made a poll to figure out where their patients are getting infected.
> mostly it’s being indoors without a mask (small family/friends gatherings, restaurants, bars, kids going to summer camp and bringing it home. AND a LOT of supermarket employees are sick as well)
> Sadly our state didn’t find it necessary to do contact tracing. Not sure how they will control the outbreak if they don’t even know how and where people are getting it


I started doing contact tracing a few weeks ago and our state is already thinking of scaling it back b/c the response rate is like only 8% right now - people in the USA are afforded privacy rights that many other countries don't have so they refuse to tell you anything. They say they have been sitting at home seeing no one (lies), or they don't answer the phone, they hang up, they refuse all questions, or they yell at me about their governor, mayor, etc. Most states are already finding it a lost cause, the US isn't the best model for the program, you need countries where they are mandated to answer. Of the people who do answer a vast majority I've talked to get it from family and friends they have been around with at dinners and parties - I haven't had too many people contract it via a shopping place or event, mostly people they know already.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I started doing contact tracing a few weeks ago and our state is already thinking of scaling it back b/c the response rate is like only 8% right now - people in the USA are afforded privacy rights that many other countries don't have so they refuse to tell you anything. They say they have been sitting at home seeing no one (lies), or they don't answer the phone, they hang up, they refuse all questions, or they yell at me about their governor, mayor, etc. Most states are already finding it a lost cause, the US isn't the best model for the program, you need countries where they are mandated to answer. Of the people who do answer a vast majority I've talked to get it from family and friends they have been around with at dinners and parties - I haven't had too many people contract it via a shopping place or event, mostly people they know already.



Sadly I kinda figured this would be the case in the US. Many people would lie, consider it a violation of privacy, or be ashamed and embarrassed and not want family and friends to know that they've contracted covid and may have possibly passed it on to friends and loved ones. The responsible thing for a covid sufferer to do is to contact everyone they've been in contact with in the past three or four weeks but people are not that responsible. 

In our town contact tracers are saying that most people are getting it from bars and parties. Several bars have closed back up as they've been identified as outbreak sources.


----------



## km_rodriguez

MCF said:


> Well this is concerning. What state are you in? I'm in Southern California.  My sister is a nurse and has been really struggling with not being able to be with and touch friends and family.  She's suffering enough that my mom and I have recently let her start coming in the house w/o a mask and my mom began to hug my sister again.  My mom said she's willing to face the consequences in order to help her daughter but maybe we should rethink this. It's just so sad.  I'm not one to need much physical contact with humans. I very much prefer animals which I get lots of cuddles from but I see so many people suffering from lack of physical contact.



I know exactly how your sister feels! Being a nurse myself with this pandemic, the struggle is constant with Covid patients and at risk patients. I’ve been a RN for more than 19 years in an ICU setting and this year alone surpasses the death toll I’ve seen compared to the last few years put together. It saddens me greatly to think and know that there are others out there who do not believe in the efficacy of wearing a mask or social distancing. It’s really been heartbreaking to see so many pass on without their family at their bedside, because they can’t. I am also deathly afraid of contaminating my own family that I moved into the guest bedroom. I shower and clean everything with bleach. My husband is worried that I am becoming OCD or suffering through PTSD..but right now, there is just not enough time to even think about it. Last week was the biggest increase of COVID diagnosis (in LA county) and due to increase testing but also memorial weekend...Even if people are young and unaffected, they should continue to follow the mask and social distancing because it can and will affect someone else. People can be asymptotic for weeks and not know it. Sorry to ramble on. I hope you get to hug your sister soon.


----------



## babypanda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I started doing contact tracing a few weeks ago and our state is already thinking of scaling it back b/c the response rate is like only 8% right now - people in the USA are afforded privacy rights that many other countries don't have so they refuse to tell you anything. They say they have been sitting at home seeing no one (lies), or they don't answer the phone, they hang up, they refuse all questions, or they yell at me about their governor, mayor, etc. Most states are already finding it a lost cause, the US isn't the best model for the program, you need countries where they are mandated to answer. Of the people who do answer a vast majority I've talked to get it from family and friends they have been around with at dinners and parties - I haven't had too many people contract it via a shopping place or event, mostly people they know already.


Thank you for sharing. This is so concerning. We need a clear official guideline from the top officials. Sadly the messages have been so different and confusing. Such a failure


----------



## youngster

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I started doing contact tracing a few weeks ago and our state is already thinking of scaling it back b/c the response rate is like only 8% right now - people in the USA are afforded privacy rights that many other countries don't have so they refuse to tell you anything. They say they have been sitting at home seeing no one (lies), or they don't answer the phone, they hang up, they refuse all questions, or they yell at me about their governor, mayor, etc. Most states are already finding it a lost cause, the US isn't the best model for the program, you need countries where they are mandated to answer. Of the people who do answer a vast majority I've talked to get it from family and friends they have been around with at dinners and parties - I haven't had too many people contract it via a shopping place or event, mostly people they know already.



That is interesting.  I can't believe people are so rude, you are just trying to prevent them and others from getting sick.

DH and I both downloaded a contact tracing app for our phones a couple months ago, it's a beta version, haven't had any issues with it and haven't been contacted that I've come in contact with anyone with the virus. Maybe people wouldn't mind the apps so much and getting a text message as opposed to a phone call?  

One of my friends though was all _"take that app off your phone, why do you want anyone to know where you've been" _etc. etc. etc.  Uh, because I don't care if anyone knows that I go to the grocery store or to the post office?  I'd like to be a teeny, tiny part of a possible solution and contact tracing would work if the majority of people would do it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

youngster said:


> That is interesting.  I can't believe people are so rude, you are just trying to prevent them and others from getting sick.
> 
> DH and I both downloaded a contact tracing app for our phones a couple months ago, it's a beta version, haven't had any issues with it and haven't been contacted that I've come in contact with anyone with the virus. Maybe people wouldn't mind the apps so much and getting a text message as opposed to a phone call?
> 
> One of my friends though was all _"take that app off your phone, why do you want anyone to know where you've been" _etc. etc. etc.  Uh, because I don't care if anyone knows that I go to the grocery store or to the post office?  I'd like to be a teeny, tiny part of a possible solution and contact tracing would work if the majority of people would do it.


*I* also think the app and texts is a great idea! It would save time and not be so invasive. Other countries use that, but I believe for the US there there is a privacy issue surrounding it right now so Apple and Google and etc are still working it out for a later release that can be tied to health departments. I totally get why people are reluctant to talk - I wouldn't talk to some stranger on the phone wanting all my medical info. and contact info. We're taught to be so cautious of phone scams that people are scared to talk, I get it, but it makes it hard to run the program and get information.


----------



## MCF

CA's cases are increasing and I expect a huge jump two weeks after 4th of July and yet I have heard nothing in regards to closing things back up.  My mom and I had to go to Costco the other day. Thankfully, I felt that Costco was doing a good job at taking precautions. While we were there a mobile phone alert was sent out warning about increased cases of Covid. My mom's phone went off first with that scary alarm noise. Within seconds you heard everyone else's alarms going off. It was chilling for a moment to hear that noise and see everyone reach for their phones but then life moved on. 

I was skeptical of masks first but wore them anyway (this was before they were required) as I knew that it would make other people more comfortable. Now I believe that they work. I read that there hasn't been a significant increase of Covid due to the BLM protests due most likely to the fact that most people are wearing masks and limiting touching. Has anyone else read this? The new cases seem to be coming from places where no one is wearing masks and are touching/interacting closely with each other like BBQ's and pool parties.


----------



## hermes_lemming

MCF said:


> CA's cases are increasing and I expect a huge jump two weeks after 4th of July and yet I have heard nothing in regards to closing things back up.  My mom and I had to go to Costco the other day. Thankfully, I felt that Costco was doing a good job at taking precautions. While we were there a mobile phone alert was sent out warning about increased cases of Covid. My mom's phone went off first with that scary alarm noise. Within seconds you heard everyone else's alarms going off. It was chilling for a moment to hear that noise and see everyone reach for their phones but then life moved on.
> 
> I was skeptical of masks first but wore them anyway (this was before they were required) as I knew that it would make other people more comfortable. Now I believe that they work. I read that there hasn't been a significant increase of Covid due to the BLM protests due most likely to the fact that most people are wearing masks and limiting touching. Has anyone else read this? The new cases seem to be coming from places where no one is wearing masks and are touching/interacting closely with each other like BBQ's and pool parties.


Yup the increases in cases didn't come fr the protests but rather people not caring and going about their lives - precovid style.


----------



## youngster

I agree, people let their guards down around family and friends.  What's crazy to me is how people continue to justify their behavior though.  Some of my relatives, who have been in a state of near emotional meltdown about the virus, are having get togethers for the 4th.  Both DH and I are . . . . _what??????? _ On one hand they complain endlessly about people not wearing masks and the government not doing more to prevent the virus from spreading, but they are having a get together with their kids and grandkids. They say they are not inviting friends or neighbors as in the past.  Well, I guess that's a little better than inviting the whole block over.  Can't say I'm surprised though. Humans have an amazing capacity to rationalize any behavior.


----------



## Chagall

youngster said:


> I was thinking the same thing recently, I wish we could just shut everything down for 3 or 4 weeks and have nobody go _anywhere,_ even though I realize that is not at all reasonable or possible.  Life can't be frozen in place. Well, I guess it can be in totalitarian regimes. We still don't know what was done in China and what actions they took against people who bent or broke the rules there, or if anyone even dared.  Unfortunately too, everyone can't stay home. People aren't going to stop having heart attacks and strokes or giving birth or needing that next treatment for their chronic illness so hospitals and doctors and staff have to be available. Fireman, EMTs, police, utilities, the food supply chain need to keep functioning too, so we could do a hard shut down but we'd end up in the same situation when re-opening with the virus flaring up again in random places.


All the essential services you mentioned should stay open. Hospitals, fire, police food supply chains etc. however I think it was nuts to open hair salons, nail salons, and tattoo parlors. How can they be deemed essential. As mentioned in my previous posts, we had a large out break from the opening of a nail salon in a town near us.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chagall said:


> All the essential services you mentioned should stay open. Hospitals, fire, police food supply chains etc. however I think it was nuts to open hair salons, nail salons, and tattoo parlors. How can they be deemed essential. As mentioned in my previous posts, we had a large out break from the opening of a nail salon in a town near us.



Our hair and nail salons and tattoo parlors were set to open on the 29th. The mayor just reversed that decision a few days ago. I'm in San Francisco.


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> I agree, people let their guards down around family and friends.  What's crazy to me is how people continue to justify their behavior though.  Some of my relatives, who have been in a state of near emotional meltdown about the virus, are having get togethers for the 4th.  Both DH and I are . . . . _what??????? _ On one hand they complain endlessly about people not wearing masks and the government not doing more to prevent the virus from spreading, but they are having a get together with their kids and grandkids. They say they are not inviting friends or neighbors as in the past.  Well, I guess that's a little better than inviting the whole block over.  Can't say I'm surprised though. Humans have an amazing capacity to rationalize any behavior.


Same here on the maternal side of my family.  Us cousins are firmly SIP while some of the parentals (two aunts and an uncle) are throwing caution to the wind and traveling to each others houses like its no big deal.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> All the essential services you mentioned should stay open. Hospitals, fire, police food supply chains etc. however I think it was nuts to open hair salons, nail salons, and tattoo parlors. How can they be deemed essential. As mentioned in my previous posts, we had a large out break from the opening of a nail salon in a town near us.


I might get burned alive for this but it wouldn't be the first time. They're opening the hair salons, nail salons and tattoo parlors to help those working in such establishments, not because the coast is clear.


----------



## bag-mania

MCF said:


> I read that there hasn't been a significant increase of Covid due to the BLM protests due most likely to the fact that most people are wearing masks and limiting touching. Has anyone else read this? The new cases seem to be coming from places where no one is wearing masks and are touching/interacting closely with each other like BBQ's and pool parties.



I don’t know why the media is reporting that. There is no way to know whether the protests have caused additional cases since hospitals and doctors’ offices are not asking patients if they attended a protest. So why are they reporting that as a fact?


----------



## pixiejenna

One of my coworkers told me today that one of her friends son caught it. He and 4 of his friends went up to the Dells for the weekend. They went to a  party did some beer bongs and apparently one of the people at that party was a nurse. This nurse ended up having Covid and infected a ton of people at the party. Everyone who was in that car got sick it‘s a good couple hour drive, one is in poor condition. All of them college students so fairly young and healthy.


----------



## foosy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I started doing contact tracing a few weeks ago and our state is already thinking of scaling it back b/c the response rate is like only 8% right now - people in the USA are afforded privacy rights that many other countries don't have so they refuse to tell you anything. They say they have been sitting at home seeing no one (lies), or they don't answer the phone, they hang up, they refuse all questions, or they yell at me about their governor, mayor, etc. Most states are already finding it a lost cause, the US isn't the best model for the program, you need countries where they are mandated to answer. Of the people who do answer a vast majority I've talked to get it from family and friends they have been around with at dinners and parties - I haven't had too many people contract it via a shopping place or event, mostly people they know already.


Contact tracing does not have to invade privacy. Of course some people want you to think it does and others want to use the technology for just that purpose, but if there is a general effort to help curb the pandemic and it is done correctly, it does not have to invade privacy. It's not about knowing WHERE you were, rather WHO were you close to for a certain amount of time. once a person has been identified with Covid-19, than all the people that meet a criteria that they were in close proximity to that person for more than 15 minutes get a message that they were potentially exposed to covid-19. The person getting the message does not need to know it was "John doe that gave it to him at the grocery store", or the "mistress at her house".  All they need to know is that they were exposed and now they need to take action: if they have no symptoms - quarantine, and if they do - get tested. Why wouldn't anyone cooperate is beyond me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

youngster said:


> I agree, people let their guards down around family and friends.  What's crazy to me is how people continue to justify their behavior though.  Some of my relatives, who have been in a state of near emotional meltdown about the virus, are having get togethers for the 4th.  Both DH and I are . . . . _what??????? _ On one hand they complain endlessly about people not wearing masks and the government not doing more to prevent the virus from spreading, but they are having a get together with their kids and grandkids. They say they are not inviting friends or neighbors as in the past.  Well, I guess that's a little better than inviting the whole block over.  Can't say I'm surprised though. Humans have an amazing capacity to rationalize any behavior.



We're seeing the same phenomenon in our families. It's completely baffling. Some of the party-planners are super-high risk and they're counting on family members flying across the country to attend gatherings. 



bag-mania said:


> I don’t know why the media is reporting that. There is no way to know whether the protests have caused additional cases since hospitals and doctors’ offices are not asking patients if they attended a protest. So why are they reporting that as a fact?



In our state one of the questions asked by the health department of those who've contracted the illness is whether they've attended any "large public gathering" in the last few weeks. Every state is different of course. And as an earlier poster pointed out not everyone is answering the questions of the health department contact tracers. There was a recent guarded statement from our health department that "so far" they have not seen from their data any indication that the protests have resulted in any large outbreaks, but there are so many variables involved, and of course it's too early to tell the impact, one should be reluctant to put much into a health dept. statement like that.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

bag-mania said:


> I don’t know why the media is reporting that. There is no way to know whether the protests have caused additional cases since hospitals and doctors’ offices are not asking patients if they attended a protest. So why are they reporting that as a fact?


They opened up free COVID testing in Minneapolis for people who attended a mass protest.  Weeks later they reported the infection rate was 1%, which indicates that huge amounts of infections did not occur due to the protests.


----------



## KittyKat65

It is now at the point where Coronavirus has made me a super angry human being.  I live in Texas and people are not following recommendations to wear a mask and it enrages me.  I am surrounded by people who go out to the lake, restaurants, bars, etc. while my family has been at home since March 13th!  I order groceries online and avoid people.  It's as though the past 3 months have been for nothing and this makes me resentful.


----------



## foosy

Redbirdhermes said:


> They opened up free COVID testing in Minneapolis for people who attended a mass protest.  Weeks later they reported the infection rate was 1%, which indicates that huge amounts of infections did not occur due to the protests.


This  is too politicized. Way too politicized. And it shouldn't be but you know what they say - the fish stinks from the head...
To be fair news reporting has to be balanced but it is not. CNN making a big deal of people not social distancing in the rallies but not so in the protests. Fox news does exactly the opposite and as a matter of fact new scientific research shows that it (Fox news) could be responsible for hundreds of thousands getting sick due to misinformation.
We are in a pandemic and we do not have a united front, nor a united strategy to fight it which is why the USA is doing so much worse than the EU. Sad.


----------



## youngster

foosy said:


> Contact tracing does not have to invade privacy. Of course some people want you to think it does and others want to use the technology for just that purpose, but if there is a general effort to help curb the pandemic and it is done correctly, it does not have to invade privacy. It's not about knowing WHERE you were, rather WHO were you close to for a certain amount of time. once a person has been identified with Covid-19, than all the people that meet a criteria that they were in close proximity to that person for more than 15 minutes get a message that they were potentially exposed to covid-19. The person getting the message does not need to know it was "John doe that gave it to him at the grocery store", or the "mistress at her house".  All they need to know is that they were exposed and now they need to take action: if they have no symptoms - quarantine, and if they do - get tested. Why wouldn't anyone cooperate is beyond me.



I think we've all been conditioned to be extremely wary of unsolicited phone calls and possible scams and fraud. I know I am.  I could imagine a bunch of criminals using this as their entry, that they are just calling to verify some information, etc.   That's why I'd rather have contact tracing done through a phone app.


----------



## youngster

foosy said:


> This  is too politicized. Way too politicized. And it shouldn't be but you know what they say - the fish stinks from the head...
> To be fair news reporting has to be balanced but it is not. CNN making a big deal of people not social distancing in the rallies but not so in the protests. Fox news does exactly the opposite and as a matter of fact new scientific research shows that it (Fox news) could be responsible for hundreds of thousands getting sick due to misinformation.
> We are in a pandemic and we do not have a united front, nor a united strategy to fight it which is why the USA is doing so much worse than the EU. Sad.



What would a united strategy, across all 50 states, look like?

As far as I know, the EU does not have one unified strategy either. They are individual countries doing their own thing (though they likely will have a unified economic strategy for post-covid19). Italy locked down early and hard and still suffered due to factors outside its control (early arrival of the virus, many elderly people, misdiagnosis of the virus as the flu, etc.)  While Italy suffered, other countries in Europe partied, some even had huge public marches to mark International Women's Day in early March and didn't get more serious until later on.  In fact, Italy was furious at the EU and their shrugging their shoulders at Italy's debt situation when the situation was most dire and may push forward to leave the EU entirely. (That may have changed recently, but that was what I read a few weeks ago.)  Sweden has gone its own way entirely, no lockdowns, just encouraged social distancing and kept bars and restaurants and schools for kids under 16 open. So, not a unified strategy across the entire EU. 

A few pages back, I mentioned that in the 1968 pandemic, the U.S. had a bad first wave of the virus and a less intense second wave.  It was the reverse in Europe, not so bad first wave and a really bad second wave.  Nobody can really explain why, even after 50 years to study it, there are so many factors involved. Right now, Belgium, the UK, Spain, Italy, Sweden and France all have higher per capita death rates than the U.S.  Ireland and the Netherlands are not far behind the U.S. either.


----------



## bag-mania

Redbirdhermes said:


> They opened up free COVID testing in Minneapolis for people who attended a mass protest.  Weeks later they reported the infection rate was 1%, which indicates that huge amounts of infections did not occur due to the protests.



You are making a huge assumption by thinking that all of the people who were at the protest then went to get tested at that location or got tested at all.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

bag-mania said:


> You are making a huge assumption by thinking that all of the people who were at the protest then went to get tested at that location or got tested at all.


No, of those who attended the mass protest and then came in for the free COVID test, only 1% tested positive.  The group being tested is a sampling of those who went to a protest.  You don’t need to test everyone.


----------



## bag-mania

Redbirdhermes said:


> No, of those who attended the mass protest and then came in for the free COVID test, only 1% tested positive.  The group being tested is a sampling of those who went to a protest.  You don’t need to test everyone.



But you are talking about a sampling of only about 3000 people who went to get tested at the four Minneapolis-area locations in the two weeks immediately following the start of the protests. The people tested did not have to have attended a protest to get tested there either. Those facilities are open to everyone. To my mind that is far too tiny a number with too many variables to make any kind of proclamation the way the press has. It’s not scientific at all and it’s possibly misleading and dangerous.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

bag-mania said:


> But you are talking about a sampling of only about 3000 people who went to get tested at the four Minneapolis-area locations in the two weeks immediately following the start of the protests. The people tested did not have to have attended a protest to get tested there either. Those facilities are open to everyone. To my mind that is far too tiny a number with too many variables to make any kind of proclamation the way the press has. It’s not scientific at all and it’s possibly misleading and dangerous.


In addition, HealthPartners tested 8,500 people who indicated that attendance at a mass gathering was the reason they wanted a test.  Among them, 0.99 percent tested positive.  Kristen Ehresmann of the Minnesota Department of Health director of infectious disease says that with the data currently available, it appears there was very little transmission at protest events.


----------



## arnott

I was supposed to be at the Toronto Gay Pride Parade today but it got cancelled due to the virus!


----------



## foosy

youngster said:


> I think we've all been conditioned to be extremely wary of unsolicited phone calls and possible scams and fraud. I know I am.  I could imagine a bunch of criminals using this as their entry, that they are just calling to verify some information, etc.   That's why I'd rather have contact tracing done through a phone app.


What I was describing is through an app. Only the app sends you alerts, and no phone calls.  Is it enforceable? No - but at least you have information you can use to take care of yourself.


----------



## foosy

youngster said:


> What would a united strategy, across all 50 states, look like?
> 
> As far as I know, the EU does not have one unified strategy either. They are individual countries doing their own thing (though they likely will have a unified economic strategy for post-covid19). Italy locked down early and hard and still suffered due to factors outside its control (early arrival of the virus, many elderly people, misdiagnosis of the virus as the flu, etc.)  While Italy suffered, other countries in Europe partied, some even had huge public marches to mark International Women's Day in early March and didn't get more serious until later on.  In fact, Italy was furious at the EU and their shrugging their shoulders at Italy's debt situation when the situation was most dire and may push forward to leave the EU entirely. (That may have changed recently, but that was what I read a few weeks ago.)  Sweden has gone its own way entirely, no lockdowns, just encouraged social distancing and kept bars and restaurants and schools for kids under 16 open. So, not a unified strategy across the entire EU.
> 
> A few pages back, I mentioned that in the 1968 pandemic, the U.S. had a bad first wave of the virus and a less intense second wave.  It was the reverse in Europe, not so bad first wave and a really bad second wave.  Nobody can really explain why, even after 50 years to study it, there are so many factors involved. Right now, Belgium, the UK, Spain, Italy, Sweden and France all have higher per capita death rates than the U.S.  Ireland and the Netherlands are not far behind the U.S. either.


The facts are that the EU is handling the pandemic better than the USA. Take a look at this graph from John Hopkins University:



Yes, different countries  in Europe have had different strategies, but each country had a strategy. Good or bad, they had one, and then they adapted and changed. The more time passes, the more Europe is learning how to handle this pandemic. Of course nobody knew the best course of action in the beginning, but there is enough data now to show we should be doing a lot more testing, we should have a cohesive mask message, we should open the economy but intelligently with stop-gap measures. We are doing none of that.


----------



## foosy

youngster said:


> ...
> Right now, Belgium, the UK, Spain, Italy, Sweden and France all have higher per capita death rates than the U.S.  Ireland and the Netherlands are not far behind the U.S. either.


I am glad that the number of deaths is not higher, but it could have been significantly lower with proper action.
The fact we are not the worst does not make me happy. We are the US of A. We should be the best. We should be leading the world. We had the means, the science, the money the advanced hospitals, the technology. More importantly - we had the TIME to prepare and we squandered it!

As to your data - there are many ways to present information. How about this one:
total population of the world: 7.8 billion
USA population: 330 million - 4.23% of the world

total reported covid death in the world: 501,000
total reported covid death in the USA: 128,000 or 25.5%

USA is doing 6 times worse than the world right now!


----------



## jblended

I cannot believe the number of lovely messages I've received from everyone on here. I actually have tears streaming down my face as I type this. Thank you to everyone who thought of me, wished me well, sent me positive vibes and prayers, and cheered me up during this last round with covid. I'm _beyond _grateful  and I hope that something of my experience will assist others in some way.

I've tested negative for Covid now but will repeat the test in 3 days to confirm. I am to remain in quarantine for another 2 weeks, just as a precaution.
I still feel like I've been run over by a truck unfortunately. This exhaustion is something else.
My sinuses are congested and I still can't smell or taste anything, and I get winded doing the simplest things. I have terrible body aches all the time; it's like the pain is emanating from the bones themselves. Otherwise, as I said earlier, I actually have very few of the typical covid symptoms this time around as compared to my first experience. Both rounds were draining and frightening, but in different ways I suppose. Shocking to think I've been down with this since the beginning of May. 

The hospital experience was bizarre on all fronts (and I'm someone who has had long hospital admissions previously). It was eerily quiet and that made it lonelier. Due to the PPE, I could not tell the difference between nurses and doctors, or even between nurses and other nurses, so I felt disconnected from everyone and could not build a rapport with the lovely people keeping me going.
I recall some patients begging to see their families; one woman wanted to see her 7 y.o. son just once, in case she dies. I have no idea what happened to her but I hope she is okay and got to go home to be with him.
Hands down the worst thing about this virus is that it isolates you from everyone.

The only real bit of new-ish information was that my experience of getting sick twice is proving to be common. They told me that a lot of patients are having recurrent flareups or re-infections (they're not sure whether the virus lays dormant or if people are catching it anew). I've also been warned I could have a third round, so I should be paying attention to my body and how I'm feeling.

Sorry I can't be of much help beyond what I had said in my original post with my symptoms. 
I know the virus is cycling around the world and odds are that most will encounter it themselves or will know someone who has it, but I wouldn't wish it on anybody and I hope we get a treatment for it. I know a lot of people don't suffer any symptoms, but for those that do...it's much more intense than people seem to think.

Stay safe everyone and thank you once again for the support. I don't think I can put into words how much it bolstered my spirits. Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> I cannot believe the number of lovely messages I've received from everyone on here. I actually have tears streaming down my face as I type this. Thank you to everyone who thought of me, wished me well, sent me positive vibes and prayers, and cheered me up during this last round with covid. I'm _beyond _grateful  and I hope that something of my experience will assist others in some way.
> 
> I've tested negative for Covid now but will repeat the test in 3 days to confirm. I am to remain in quarantine for another 2 weeks, just as a precaution.
> I still feel like I've been run over by a truck unfortunately. This exhaustion is something else.
> My sinuses are congested and I still can't smell or taste anything, and I get winded doing the simplest things. I have terrible body aches all the time; it's like the pain is emanating from the bones themselves. Otherwise, as I said earlier, I actually have very few of the typical covid symptoms this time around as compared to my first experience. Both rounds were draining and frightening, but in different ways I suppose. Shocking to think I've been down with this since the beginning of May.
> 
> The hospital experience was bizarre on all fronts (and I'm someone who has had long hospital admissions previously). It was eerily quiet and that made it lonelier. Due to the PPE, I could not tell the difference between nurses and doctors, or even between nurses and other nurses, so I felt disconnected from everyone and could not build a rapport with the lovely people keeping me going.
> I recall some patients begging to see their families; one woman wanted to see her 7 y.o. son just once, in case she dies. I have no idea what happened to her but I hope she is okay and got to go home to be with him.
> Hands down the worst thing about this virus is that it isolates you from everyone.
> 
> The only real bit of new-ish information was that my experience of getting sick twice is proving to be common. They told me that a lot of patients are having recurrent flareups or re-infections (they're not sure whether the virus lays dormant or if people are catching it anew). I've also been warned I could have a third round, so I should be paying attention to my body and how I'm feeling.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of much help beyond what I had said in my original post with my symptoms. I know it's cycling and odds are that most will encounter it themselves or will know someone who has it, but I wouldn't wish it on anybody and I hope we get a treatment for it. I know a lot of people don't suffer any symptoms, but for those that do...it's much more intense than people seem to think.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and thank you once again for the support. I don't think I can put into words how much it bolstered my spirits. Thank you.



Thank you for the update, jblended. I hope they are wrong about the possibility of a round 3. What a horrible virus.


----------



## foosy

Hi @jblended. We are glad to have you back on this forum. Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## lightwave

jblended said:


> I cannot believe the number of lovely messages I've received from everyone on here. I actually have tears streaming down my face as I type this. Thank you to everyone who thought of me, wished me well, sent me positive vibes and prayers, and cheered me up during this last round with covid. I'm _beyond _grateful  and I hope that something of my experience will assist others in some way.


You're back!!! I am so happy that you have come out the other side of this awful virus. You have been wonderful with your information and the ins and outs of this illness. We thank you for that! I hope you are feeling so much better every day and that you return to perfect health very very soon.


----------



## rutabaga

jblended said:


> I cannot believe the number of lovely messages I've received from everyone on here. I actually have tears streaming down my face as I type this. Thank you to everyone who thought of me, wished me well, sent me positive vibes and prayers, and cheered me up during this last round with covid. I'm _beyond _grateful  and I hope that something of my experience will assist others in some way.
> 
> I've tested negative for Covid now but will repeat the test in 3 days to confirm. I am to remain in quarantine for another 2 weeks, just as a precaution.
> I still feel like I've been run over by a truck unfortunately. This exhaustion is something else.
> My sinuses are congested and I still can't smell or taste anything, and I get winded doing the simplest things. I have terrible body aches all the time; it's like the pain is emanating from the bones themselves. Otherwise, as I said earlier, I actually have very few of the typical covid symptoms this time around as compared to my first experience. Both rounds were draining and frightening, but in different ways I suppose. Shocking to think I've been down with this since the beginning of May.
> 
> The hospital experience was bizarre on all fronts (and I'm someone who has had long hospital admissions previously). It was eerily quiet and that made it lonelier. Due to the PPE, I could not tell the difference between nurses and doctors, or even between nurses and other nurses, so I felt disconnected from everyone and could not build a rapport with the lovely people keeping me going.
> I recall some patients begging to see their families; one woman wanted to see her 7 y.o. son just once, in case she dies. I have no idea what happened to her but I hope she is okay and got to go home to be with him.
> Hands down the worst thing about this virus is that it isolates you from everyone.
> 
> The only real bit of new-ish information was that my experience of getting sick twice is proving to be common. They told me that a lot of patients are having recurrent flareups or re-infections (they're not sure whether the virus lays dormant or if people are catching it anew). I've also been warned I could have a third round, so I should be paying attention to my body and how I'm feeling.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of much help beyond what I had said in my original post with my symptoms.
> I know the virus is cycling around the world and odds are that most will encounter it themselves or will know someone who has it, but I wouldn't wish it on anybody and I hope we get a treatment for it. I know a lot of people don't suffer any symptoms, but for those that do...it's much more intense than people seem to think.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and thank you once again for the support. I don't think I can put into words how much it bolstered my spirits. Thank you.



So good to hear from you! Many of us were worried about you. Glad to hear that you tested negative. Hoping that we can boost your spirits and help you recover!


----------



## Tootsie17

Good morning jblended, thank you for the update on your condition. Glad to hear you are resting as comfortably as you can at home. You are one tough cookie to have survived the virus twice.  That makes you a true superwoman in my book. Take care of yourself and I look forward to reading more of your posts in the future.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jblended said:


> I cannot believe the number of lovely messages I've received from everyone on here. I actually have tears streaming down my face as I type this. Thank you to everyone who thought of me, wished me well, sent me positive vibes and prayers, and cheered me up during this last round with covid. I'm _beyond _grateful  and I hope that something of my experience will assist others in some way.
> 
> I've tested negative for Covid now but will repeat the test in 3 days to confirm. I am to remain in quarantine for another 2 weeks, just as a precaution.
> I still feel like I've been run over by a truck unfortunately. This exhaustion is something else.
> My sinuses are congested and I still can't smell or taste anything, and I get winded doing the simplest things. I have terrible body aches all the time; it's like the pain is emanating from the bones themselves. Otherwise, as I said earlier, I actually have very few of the typical covid symptoms this time around as compared to my first experience. Both rounds were draining and frightening, but in different ways I suppose. Shocking to think I've been down with this since the beginning of May.
> 
> The hospital experience was bizarre on all fronts (and I'm someone who has had long hospital admissions previously). It was eerily quiet and that made it lonelier. Due to the PPE, I could not tell the difference between nurses and doctors, or even between nurses and other nurses, so I felt disconnected from everyone and could not build a rapport with the lovely people keeping me going.
> I recall some patients begging to see their families; one woman wanted to see her 7 y.o. son just once, in case she dies. I have no idea what happened to her but I hope she is okay and got to go home to be with him.
> Hands down the worst thing about this virus is that it isolates you from everyone.
> 
> The only real bit of new-ish information was that my experience of getting sick twice is proving to be common. They told me that a lot of patients are having recurrent flareups or re-infections (they're not sure whether the virus lays dormant or if people are catching it anew). I've also been warned I could have a third round, so I should be paying attention to my body and how I'm feeling.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of much help beyond what I had said in my original post with my symptoms.
> I know the virus is cycling around the world and odds are that most will encounter it themselves or will know someone who has it, but I wouldn't wish it on anybody and I hope we get a treatment for it. I know a lot of people don't suffer any symptoms, but for those that do...it's much more intense than people seem to think.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and thank you once again for the support. I don't think I can put into words how much it bolstered my spirits. Thank you.



I am also very happy to read from you again !
 I wish you from the bottom of my heart that you will soon feel better and hopefully you will never have to deal with this virus again !


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the update @jblended  they have been very helpful and insightful to us. The hospital visit sounds extremely isolating especially at a time of such ill health. Almost like the human aspect of it is gone due to the circumstances of the virus. I hope that with each day you regain your strength back.


----------



## youngster

foosy said:


> I am glad that the number of deaths is not higher, but it could have been significantly lower with proper action.
> The fact we are not the worst does not make me happy. We are the US of A. We should be the best. We should be leading the world. We had the means, the science, the money the advanced hospitals, the technology. More importantly - we had the TIME to prepare and we squandered it!
> 
> As to your data - there are many ways to present information. How about this one:
> total population of the world: 7.8 billion
> USA population: 330 million - 4.23% of the world
> 
> total reported covid death in the world: 501,000
> total reported covid death in the USA: 128,000 or 25.5%
> 
> USA is doing 6 times worse than the world right now!



ETA:  I just looked this up but Europe in total has had 191,000 covid19 deaths compared to the 128,000 in the U.S. so Europe accounts for more like 38% of the world's reported deaths.

I absolutely agree that we should have shut down earlier, closed borders sooner, and prevented the approximately 40,000 Chinese who flew in to the U.S. in February and early March from arriving, instead of just asking them to quarantine. I'd also like to see a consistent message on mask wearing nationally.

However, it is deaths per capita that is the more meaningful statistic, much more than absolute numbers.  There are 195 countries in the world and each one is in a different place in their fight against the virus. The virus didn't arrive everywhere at exactly the same time and in exactly the same way and it doesn't spread the same way.  Because the U.S. is a wealthy, mobile country that is also a stopping/traveling/business point for many other nationalities, the virus likely reached here extremely early.  While the first case in the U.S. was supposedly found not too far from me in late January, it likely was in the U.S. and in New York, weeks and weeks earlier, so it spread undetected. We _may_ be much further along in the progression of the virus than many other countries. The CDC said late last week that the number of actual cases in the U.S. is likely 10X reported numbers, which throws all the statistics off. But, we likely won't actually know for sure about any of this for another year, until everything shakes out. 

We also have a serious epidemic of obesity and type 2 diabetes that put people at much more risk for serious complications of the virus, probably much more so than in Europe. How covid19 deaths are counted also varies from country to country too. I generally trust the numbers coming out of the U.S. and Europe too, but I don't really trust any numbers coming from other countries. I don't think anyone really believes China's reported numbers on the virus or that North Korea has had zero cases and zero deaths. Belgium has the highest per capita rate of death but has been very aggressive about labeling deaths as attributed to the virus even when there is no test to confirm that.

A better measure might actually be "excess deaths" which is the number of deaths in a given period over and above the number expected.  On average, about 7,500 people die every day in the U.S. _without covid19_, so what is the number of "excess deaths" on top of that number? That might provide the more meaningful statistic.  When I have time, I might try to see if I can find any info on this.


----------



## foosy

youngster said:


> ETA:  I just looked this up but Europe in total has had 191,000 covid19 deaths compared to the 128,000 in the U.S. so Europe accounts for more like 38% of the world's reported deaths.
> 
> I absolutely agree that we should have shut down earlier, closed borders sooner, and prevented the approximately 40,000 Chinese who flew in to the U.S. in February and early March from arriving, instead of just asking them to quarantine. I'd also like to see a consistent message on mask wearing nationally.
> 
> However, it is deaths per capita that is the more meaningful statistic, much more than absolute numbers.  There are 195 countries in the world and each one is in a different place in their fight against the virus. The virus didn't arrive everywhere at exactly the same time and in exactly the same way and it doesn't spread the same way.  Because the U.S. is a wealthy, mobile country that is also a stopping/traveling/business point for many other nationalities, the virus likely reached here extremely early.  While the first case in the U.S. was supposedly found not too far from me in late January, it likely was in the U.S. and in New York, weeks and weeks earlier, so it spread undetected. We _may_ be much further along in the progression of the virus than many other countries. The CDC said late last week that the number of actual cases in the U.S. is likely 10X reported numbers, which throws all the statistics off. But, we likely won't actually know for sure about any of this for another year, until everything shakes out.
> 
> We also have a serious epidemic of obesity and type 2 diabetes that put people at much more risk for serious complications of the virus, probably much more so than in Europe. How covid19 deaths are counted also varies from country to country too. I generally trust the numbers coming out of the U.S. and Europe too, but I don't really trust any numbers coming from other countries. I don't think anyone really believes China's reported numbers on the virus or that North Korea has had zero cases and zero deaths. Belgium has the highest per capita rate of death but has been very aggressive about labeling deaths as attributed to the virus even when there is no test to confirm that.
> 
> A better measure might actually be "excess deaths" which is the number of deaths in a given period over and above the number expected.  On average, about 7,500 people die every day in the U.S. _without covid19_, so what is the number of "excess deaths" on top of that number? That might provide the more meaningful statistic.  When I have time, I might try to see if I can find any info on this.



I have read all the report on excess deaths. What you are saying in that regard is absolutely correct. 
Latest report I read is here.
The only country in the world that has been aggressively reporting deaths from covid-19 is Belgium. Unfortunately it is getting a lot of flack for that. The US has not been doing a great job of reporting, but either way, the notion that "things are OK", and "we are only seeing embers" is wrong and misleading.


----------



## youngster

foosy said:


> I have read all the report on excess deaths. What you are saying in that regard is absolutely correct.
> Latest report I read is here.
> The only country in the world that has been aggressively reporting deaths from covid-19 is Belgium. Unfortunately it is getting a lot of flack for that. The US has not been doing a great job of reporting, *but either way, the notion that "things are OK", and "we are only seeing embers" is wrong and misleading*.



Oh, I agree with you. I want people to take this seriously, wear their masks, limit trips, don't hold big family picnics and gatherings, etc.  I just don't think that very many countries have done a particularly good job managing the virus, especially the open, free societies.  In the U.S., people are encouraged to go their own way and do their own thing.  Great for innovation and creativity, not so great during a pandemic.   I expect to see further flare ups and outbreaks in the UK and the rest of Europe over the next 4 - 8 weeks as they open back up.  I hope that doesn't happen of course but there is no reason to believe that it won't.  

Thanks for that link by the way, on "excess deaths".  I'll read it later.


----------



## limom

According to the latest reports, Iran is already experiencing a second wave.








						Coronavirus: How Iran is battling a surge in cases
					

Iran is battling a resurgence of the coronavirus, and a rising death rate.



					www.bbc.com
				



As far as Belgium being the only country reporting realistically, wtf knows? Even in Europe, it seems that the standards vary greatly.
It is notable that Belgium has the most ICU beds per inhabitants.
So all things being equal for such a small country, it possesses a robust Health care system.
Wearing a mask should become mandatory everywhere. While it is not perfect, it would reduce the propagation of the virus.
One of the doctors on the Sirius radio show says that the messaging is wrong in the USA and that the government should emphasize the fact that wearing a mask also protects the wearer...


----------



## MCF

My mom and I went to the first instance of a free covid antibody testing site in our city today.  We didn't stay.  I figured it would be popular and wanted to go early but getting my mom out of the house that early wasn't going to happen so we got there right when it opened.  There was a massive line wrapping around over an American-sized football field.  People had their lawn chairs and portable coverings set up. We left and will return later today to see if the line is more bearable.  I'm not sure what I'm expecting if/when I get the test and results. I think I'll just find it interesting and hopefully my results will somehow contribute in understanding the virus.


----------



## foosy

With so many people getting reinfected (see @jblended ), I am seriously doubting the value of these antibody testing. I do not see them as an indicator for immunity, but if the testing is able to provide more data points for the research in immunological response - than that's a different story.


----------



## limom

foosy said:


> With so many people getting reinfected (see @jblended ), I am seriously doubting the value of these antibody testing. I do not see them as an indicator for immunity, but if the testing is able to provide more data points for the research in immunological response - than that's a different story.


Are they really getting reinfected or does the virus go dormant and gets reactivated at some point?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Are they really getting reinfected or does the virus go dormant and gets reactivated at some point?



It sure looks that way, doesn't it? Though with only a month or so between episodes I wouldn't call that dormant.

When I think of a dormant virus I think of varicella-zoster. If you had chickenpox as a child that virus will forever be in your body. Decades later it may come out of dormancy as shingles or conversely it may never trouble you again. With COVID-19 it doesn't sound like patients are actually completely over it before relapses occur and symptoms come back. It makes me skeptical about the accuracy of current testing but that's all we have at the moment.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## canto bight

bag-mania said:


> It sure looks that way, doesn't it? Though with only a month or so between episodes I wouldn't call that dormant.
> 
> When I think of a dormant virus I think of varicella-zoster. If you had chickenpox as a child that virus will forever be in your body. Decades later it may come out of dormancy as shingles or conversely it may never trouble you again. With COVID-19 it doesn't sound like patients are actually completely over it before relapses occur and symptoms come back. It makes me skeptical about the accuracy of current testing but that's all we have at the moment.



I suppose anything would be purely speculation, but do you think that these COVID-19 patients who are battling a second time would have tested positive or negative for the virus in between bouts if they had been given a test?


----------



## bag-mania

canto bight said:


> I suppose anything would be purely speculation, but do you think that these COVID-19 patients who are battling a second time would have tested positive or negative for the virus in between bouts if they had been given a test?



I don’t think COVID-19 is understood well enough to answer that question to be honest. Everyone expects the tests to be highly accurate but what if they aren’t? The virus is new and so is the testing.  We have no way of knowing whether there are false negatives or how many there could be.


----------



## arnott

Had my head zapped with a temperature gun for the first time today when entering a restaurant! Only 31.5 degrees celsius?! The thing must be broken!


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> I don’t think COVID-19 is understood well enough to answer that question to be honest. Everyone expects the tests to be highly accurate but what if they aren’t? The virus is new and so is the testing.  We have no way of knowing whether there are false negatives or how many there could be.


Some tests are only 20% accurate. It is such a mess, imo.


arnott said:


> Had my head zapped with a temperature gun for the first time today when entering a restaurant! Only 31.5 degrees celsius?! The thing must be broken!


For sure!


----------



## Lake Effect

Doing some reading here . . .


limom said:


> my AARP feet


 Okay that made me chuckle 


whateve said:


> I meant the dentist hurt her own hand so she couldn't see patients.


Anyone for something on the lighter side? Talk about a dentist injuring their hand?  I did bite a dentist once, and I was well out of childhood. I had quite a bit of dental work from about 2006 through 2008. I just got to that age when fillings from the teen years, augmented in the young adult years gave way to crowns that needed the gum surgery, root canal, etc. I went to a bigger practice that did a lot of volume. I did often get scheduled with this nice quiet foreign born dentist. I would get a little anxious in general but nothing crazy. At the end of a procedure once, he wanted me to bite down, like they check how the bite is lining up or what ever and lol, I just did it before he got a few fingers out. I didn’t maim him but I’m sure he didn’t need that and it wasn’t fun! A visit or two later, he accidentally jabbed me with an instrument during a procedure. It stung, but passed. He apologized profusely and I just laughed and said, look I bit you first! He was always so serious. After that he loosened up bit and became a bit chattier when I went in for work.

I had a routine cleaning due in mid May. I called a week earlier to see if I could find out when they would be scheduling and they immediately scheduled me for last week. I was my hygienist’s first cleaning back. Like other’s who are posted, I called when I got there, they let me in, I filled out my survey, took my temp and get this, I was 87* F and I told the guy with a straight face, yeah, I tolerate the heat a little better than most lol. It was a hot, humid morning with the AC blasting in my car. A lot of wiping down, x-rays, hand scaling and a bit of polish and I was on my way. While I do have mild asthma, because where I live has not been a hot spot, I wanted to take advantage of getting every appointment I can, now. I saw my eye doctor two weeks ago and got new glasses.

edited to add, It has really dawned on me in the last month, the idea of distancing, wearing a mask, being vigilant for the next wave ( or just this wave now embracing other areas of the country), is going to be around for quite a while. And thinking about how I can adjust to living in the next year with all of this . . .


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> Doing some reading here . . .
> Okay that made me chuckle
> 
> edited to add, It has really dawned on me in the last month, the idea of distancing, wearing a mask, being vigilant for the next wave ( or just this wave now embracing other areas of the country), is going to be around for quite a while. And thinking about how I can adjust to living in the next year with all of this . . .


I just ordered my first few cloth masks because it dawned on me I'll be needing them for a while. It was kind of defeating, actually. I was so hopeful this would be under control by now. We really do have a new normal, at least for a little while.


----------



## RT1

limom said:


> Some tests are only *20% accurate*. It is such a mess, imo.
> 
> For sure!



And, a whole lot of the test kits are coming from China.

Just read the the virus has begun to mutate and is now supposed to be up to 10 times more dangerous to humans than the first cases they had in China.

I'm afraid we're in this for a long, long time.


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I just ordered my first few cloth masks because it dawned on me I'll be needing them for a while. It was kind of defeating, actually. I was so hopeful this would be under control by now. We really do have a new normal, at least for a little while.


Yes, we really do.
I had been using a folded up bandana with large rubber bands for grocery shopping and just tying the bandana around my neck and pulling up as needed when out walking or running in to CVS for a prescription, etc. My sister gave me a handmade one and I just bought one. And I figured I can make a few with my super soft bandanas and an old t shirt.


----------



## rutabaga

RTone said:


> Just read the the virus has begun to mutate and is now supposed to be up to 10 times more dangerous to humans than the first cases they had in China.



I read this morning that the mutation made the American and European strains more contagious but not necessarily more dangerous. Scientists call it the G mutation:








						Coronavirus mutation has taken over the world. Scientists are trying to understand why.
					

When the first coronavirus cases in Chicago appeared in January, they bore the same...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## RT1

i*bella said:


> I read this morning that the mutation made the American and European strains more contagious but not necessarily more dangerous. Scientists call it the G mutation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus mutation has taken over the world. Scientists are trying to understand why.
> 
> 
> When the first coronavirus cases in Chicago appeared in January, they bore the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfgate.com



Looks like we just can’t conquer this stupid virus.
It will just keep mutating unless a vaccine is finally developed to rein it in.
Everyone stay safe and wear your masks and distance yourselves from others!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I’m one of those people that get dental cleanings and physicals regularly but I’m putting them off for now. South Florida is still a hot spot! I also really miss going to my chiropractor and getting my nails done. I went to the mall “for the first time” today - just one store - and there were hardly any people. I actually browsed a bit and bought what I needed. I got home right before a huge thunderstorm. The Saharan dust has been really bad all week too. Massive lightning strikes - like Armageddon - only in Florida lol. But there was actually hail coming down - ice rolling off the roof of our Tiki hut!! What is going on? I can’t wait for 2020 to move on...


----------



## Chanbal

*New COVID-19 cases Europe vs US








						The Graphic Truth: Two different pandemics - EU vs US
					

The United States and the European Union have comparable population sizes, but the trajectories of their COVID-19 outbreaks have been vastly different. New data released by the European Center for Disease Control and Prevention shows that while there are around 4,000 new COVID cases in the EU...




					www.gzeromedia.com
				



*


The graph shows the result of lack of mask enforcement and other safety measures.


----------



## arnott

They got rid of all the benches at the Mall!   I didn't even notice until my Mom complained that there was nowhere to sit.


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> They got rid of all the benches at the Mall!   I didn't even notice until my Mom complained that there was nowhere to sit.



That's unfortunate but understandable. Someone who isn't feeling well but doesn't know they have COVID-19 might stop to sit for awhile. A few minutes later an older person might come by and need to rest. A bench is a perfect spot for transmission.

It would be difficult to have employees constantly wiping them down and the malls don't want extra people lingering who aren't actively shopping.


----------



## youngster

RTone said:


> And, a whole lot of the test kits are coming from China.
> 
> Just read the the virus has begun to mutate and is now supposed to be up to 10 times more dangerous to humans than the first cases they had in China.
> 
> I'm afraid we're in this for a long, long time.



This is the opposite of what I've read though I agree that we're going to be in this situation for a long time.  This is from NPR, just 4 days ago:








						This Coronavirus Doesn't Change Quickly, And That's Good News For Vaccine Makers
					

A coronavirus vaccine could become ineffective if the virus were to undergo certain genetic changes. But so far, so good: Scientists see no evidence that's happening.




					www.npr.org
				




Of course, it's still a huge challenge to come up with a safe, effective vaccine and widely distribute it.  They also don't know what might happen over a period of a couple years, if covid19 will end up being like the flu where you will need a new shot every year or two, to account for mutations, or more like measles which is basically one shot and you're done.

From the brief article:
_Scientists are monitoring the virus that causes COVID-19 for genetic changes that could make a vaccine ineffective. But so far, they're not seeing any.

"There's nothing alarming about the way the coronavirus is mutating or the speed at which it's mutating," says Emma Hodcroft, a molecular epidemiologist at the University of Basel in Switzerland. "We don't think this will be a problem [for vaccines] in the short term."

"To date, there have been very few mutations observed," says Peter Thielen, a senior scientist at Johns Hopkins Applied Physics Laboratory. "And any mutations that we do see are likely not having an effect on the function of the virus itself."_


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

youngster said:


> This is the opposite of what I've read though I agree that we're going to be in this situation for a long time.  This is from NPR, just 4 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Coronavirus Doesn't Change Quickly, And That's Good News For Vaccine Makers
> 
> 
> A coronavirus vaccine could become ineffective if the virus were to undergo certain genetic changes. But so far, so good: Scientists see no evidence that's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's still a huge challenge to come up with a safe, effective vaccine and widely distribute it.  They also don't know what might happen over a period of a couple years, if covid19 will end up being like the flu where you will need a new shot every year or two, to account for mutations, or more like measles which is basically one shot and you're done.
> 
> From the brief article:
> _Scientists are monitoring the virus that causes COVID-19 for genetic changes that could make a vaccine ineffective. But so far, they're not seeing any.
> 
> "There's nothing alarming about the way the coronavirus is mutating or the speed at which it's mutating," says Emma Hodcroft, a molecular epidemiologist at the University of Basel in Switzerland. "We don't think this will be a problem [for vaccines] in the short term."
> 
> "To date, there have been very few mutations observed," says Peter Thielen, a senior scientist at Johns Hopkins Applied Physics Laboratory. "And any mutations that we do see are likely not having an effect on the function of the virus itself."_



Maybe the virus initially mutated when it spread from Asia to Europe/the Americas, but once it arrived it didn't change much? I know that I read somewhere a while back that the NY strain was traced back to Europe, which means both of the articles that we posted, while contradictory, are still accurate


----------



## youngster

i*bella said:


> Maybe the virus initially mutated when it spread from Asia to Europe/the Americas, but once it arrived it didn't change much? I know that I read somewhere a while back that the NY strain was traced back to Europe, which means both of the articles that we posted, while contradictory, are still accurate



A few months ago, I remember reading the same thing, that the virus that showed up in NY likely came from Europe and that it was slightly different than the Wuhan version. The version on the west coast of the U.S. was closer to the Wuhan version. 

Back in January though, scientists were limited to just one whole genome sequence of the virus. Now they have over 47,000 coronavirus genomes that have been submitted to international databases with new ones being added every day.  Each time a new one is added, it's examined carefully.  So, the data is better now which is a good thing!


----------



## Chanbal

*Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China*
It emerged recently and is carried by pigs, but can infect humans, they say.








						Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China
					

The new strain, scientists say, is carried by pigs but can infect humans and requires close monitoring.



					www.bbc.com
				




If you have any good news, PLEASE please share. I feel like


----------



## holiday123

NM can't get link to post correctly


----------



## Tootsie17

This is for you _@Chanbal_. I hope it at least makes you smile.  
What’s the best way to avoid touching your face? A glass of wine in each hand.
Joke comes from: https://www.fatherly.com/community/emily_kelleher/


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Chanbal said:


> *Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China*
> It emerged recently and is carried by pigs, but can infect humans, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China
> 
> 
> The new strain, scientists say, is carried by pigs but can infect humans and requires close monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any good news, PLEASE please share. I feel like


The toilet paper aisle was fully stocked at Target today. It was glorious! That's good news I think....


----------



## Chanbal

Tootsie17 said:


> This is for you _@Chanbal_. I hope it at least makes you smile.
> What’s the best way to avoid touching your face? A glass of wine in each hand.
> Joke comes from: https://www.fatherly.com/community/emily_kelleher/



Thanks for the tip, I'll try it soon! 



Morgan_Bellini said:


> The toilet paper aisle was fully stocked at Target today. It was glorious! That's good news I think....


Inspiring, people are getting less afraid of COVID-19.  

A new study "found that people were more likely to hoard if they were especially frightened by COVID-19." https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...et-paper-study-suggests-who-was-most-n1230586


----------



## hermes_lemming

The 1918 flu is back?!?!

"
​
*HEALTH AND SCIENCE*
*Dr. Anthony Fauci says new virus in China has traits of 2009 swine flu and 1918 pandemic flu*
PUBLISHED TUE, JUN 30 202011:44 AM EDTUPDATED TUE, JUN 30 20201:45 PM EDT
Berkeley Lovelace Jr.@BERKELEYJR
*KEY POINTS*

White House coronavirus advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said U.S. health officials are keeping an eye on a new strain of flu carried by pigs in China that has characteristics of the 2009 H1N1 virus and 1918 pandemic flu.
The virus, which scientists are calling “G4 EA H1N1,” has not yet been shown to infect humans but it is exhibiting “reassortment capabilities,” Fauci told the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee during a hearing Tuesday. 
The H1N1 swine flu emerged in Mexico in April 2009, infecting 60.8 million people in the U.S. and at least 700 million worldwide. An estimated 151,700 to 575,400 people died from the virus across the globe, according to the CDC.






[COLOR=rgba(7, 29, 57, 0)]*WATCH NOW*
*VIDEO*[COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.8)]01:23[/COLOR]
*Fauci: New virus in China has traits of 2009 swine flu and 1918 pandemic flu*
White House coronavirus advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said Tuesday that U.S. health officials are keeping an eye on a new strain of flu carried by pigs in China that has characteristics of the 2009 H1N1 virus and 1918 pandemic flu.[/COLOR]


----------



## arnott

Gay Pride Parade originally scheduled for August 2nd got cancelled in Vancouver.


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Gay Pride Parade originally scheduled for August 2nd got cancelled in Vancouver.


Its probably to be on the safe side - pun intended.  Yes Canada was greenlighted for the EU but rather err on the side of caution in this point.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: Now in my state in my Country 36 hot spot Suburbs went on FULL Lockdown as of Midnight last night (Wednesday). Nowhere near me, Thank goodness! On the other side of the City. So of coarse everyone went mad with grocery shopping in those Suburbs. And it's no wonder they are hot spot area's, everyone is just going about their daily lives as if there was no Virus whatsoever! I watched it on the news & NO-ONE was Social Distancing at ALL?????? All gathering in large groups, no masks, no distancing, no nothing. They are on full Lockdown for 4 weeks, so hopefully our curve will flatten.

I really feel for the businesses that just opened only to have to close again for another 4 weeks. And that will be pending on whether our curve flattens in those area's or not.

All the other States are NOT allowing anyone from my State to enter their State! Especially those in the hot spot Suburbs. Nothing like feeling rejected from other States!


OMG! The number of Schools that have closed, then reopened, then closed again is mind boggling!!  6 Schools in one day & that's NOT including Daycare's & homes for the Elderly.

They are claiming this is the second wave of the Virus, but I don't believe that. As soon as some restrictions lifted, the Virus spread like wildfire. It started with the gatherings of no more then 20 people, well *some* people didn't adhere to that & took it upon themselves to have parties & have large gatherings either outside or indoors. SMH. I also noticed it when I went out, no-one was social distancing & I had to keep telling people to stay the hell away from me! It falls on deaf ears & makes me full of rage. It's not going away, so keep social distancing & FTLOG STOP Panic buying AGAIN!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

This morning when I took my dog out I noticed that everyone was wearing masks except for one guy. It's the second time I've seen him without a mask so I was slightly annoyed. However, in the bigger picture, more people are wearing them in my neighborhood. Of course, it's a mandatory order but not everyone seems to understand the meaning of the word.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Now in my state in my Country 36 hot spot Suburbs went on FULL Lockdown as of Midnight last night (Wednesday). Nowhere near me, Thank goodness! On the other side of the City. So of coarse everyone went mad with grocery shopping in those Suburbs. And it's no wonder they are hot spot area's, everyone is just going about their daily lives as if there was no Virus whatsoever! I watched it on the news & NO-ONE was Social Distancing at ALL?????? All gathering in large groups, no masks, no distancing, no nothing. They are on full Lockdown for 4 weeks, so hopefully our curve will flatten.
> 
> I really feel for the businesses that just opened only to have to close again for another 4 weeks. And that will be pending on whether our curve flattens in those area's or not.
> 
> All the other States are NOT allowing anyone from my State to enter their State! Especially those in the hot spot Suburbs. Nothing like feeling rejected from other States!
> 
> 
> OMG! The number of Schools that have closed, then reopened, then closed again is mind boggling!!  6 Schools in one day & that's NOT including Daycare's & homes for the Elderly.
> 
> They are claiming this is the second wave of the Virus, but I don't believe that. As soon as some restrictions lifted, the Virus spread like wildfire. It started with the gatherings of no more then 20 people, well *some* people didn't adhere to that & took it upon themselves to have parties & have large gatherings either outside or indoors. SMH. I also noticed it when I went out, no-one was social distancing & I had to keep telling people to stay the hell away from me! It falls on deaf ears & makes me full of rage. It's not going away, so keep social distancing & FTLOG STOP Panic buying AGAIN!!!!



I don’t comment much but I do read and look forward to your updates. I hope you are either having  your treatments or have finished them. I hope these new lockdowns don’t effect you much. Here in the US our spikes have been contributed to a combination of bars/restaurants reopening, the riots in several cities and people forgetting/ignoring the virus. Because of these reasons, not surprisingly, a lot of our new cases and hospitalizations are in the younger population. It’s hot summer here right now. Maybe this will be a wake up call for us all (in the US) before our autumn and winter get here. Thankfully I can stay home as much as I choose. My best to you and Australia. xoxo


----------



## arnott

Went out for Canada Day Dinner today!   They take your temperature on your arm, not your head at this restaurant!   I knew the monitor must have been broken at the other restaurant when I was 31 degrees last Monday.   This monitor showed me to be 36 degrees  celsius.  

We had Pigeon:






Pork:






And Chicken:


----------



## 2manychins

MCF said:


> My mom and I went to the first instance of a free covid antibody testing site in our city today.  We didn't stay.  I figured it would be popular and wanted to go early but getting my mom out of the house that early wasn't going to happen so we got there right when it opened.  There was a massive line wrapping around over an American-sized football field.  People had their lawn chairs and portable coverings set up. We left and will return later today to see if the line is more bearable.  I'm not sure what I'm expecting if/when I get the test and results. I think I'll just find it interesting and hopefully my results will somehow contribute in understanding the virus.



Do you live in Ventura County?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

I think although many of us are aware that the dangers of Covid-19 are still very much with us, we have adjusted somewhat to this new life. We are not glued to CBC and CNN news stations as much any more.  Could this be why they are dumping info about a possible repeat of the swine flu and the present virus becoming more deadly. When I referred to fear mongering that is what I was referring to. Ratings. As if we didn’t have enough to worry about.


----------



## limom

Oh my! I finally weighed myself and I packed 10 Corona lbs!


----------



## jblended

Okay, I've just had my second test results back: negative. Finally done with round 2 and hoping I'm done for good. Time will tell.
I'm still being advised to quarantine for another week or two, just as a precaution, but my doctor is pretty certain I'm no longer contagious. I don't mind as I'm too tired to do anything anyway.

Surprised to see that people are getting really lax about social distancing/mask wearing. I am seeing people with the masks on their chins or below their noses, sigh. As I was looking out my window, I saw two friends remove their masks to greet/chat, then put them back up as they went on their respective ways. 
Meanwhile, I'm hearing that Bournemouth beach (England) had half a million people on the first day they opened after lockdown!  Do people not realize we're in the middle of a pandemic? 

I hope everyone here is doing well. Thank you all once again for all the love I got. I feel undeserving and will forever be grateful.


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> Okay, I've just had my second test results back: negative. Finally done with round 2 and hoping I'm done for good. Time will tell.
> I'm still being advised to quarantine for another week or two, just as a precaution, but my doctor is pretty certain I'm no longer contagious. I don't mind as I'm too tired to do anything anyway.
> 
> Surprised to see that people are getting really lax about social distancing/mask wearing. I am seeing people with the masks on their chins or below their noses, sigh. As I was looking out my window, I saw two friends remove their masks to greet/chat, then put them back up as they went on their respective ways.
> Meanwhile, I'm hearing that Bournemouth beach (England) had half a million people on the first day they opened after lockdown!  Do people not realize we're in the middle of a pandemic?
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well. Thank you all once again for all the love I got. I feel undeserving and will forever be grateful.


Great news. Very happy for you. Take care.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Oh my! I finally weighed myself and I packed 10 Corona lbs!


At least you had the nerve to weigh yourself...I'm in denial!


----------



## doni

Chanbal said:


> *New COVID-19 cases Europe vs US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Graphic Truth: Two different pandemics - EU vs US
> 
> 
> The United States and the European Union have comparable population sizes, but the trajectories of their COVID-19 outbreaks have been vastly different. New data released by the European Center for Disease Control and Prevention shows that while there are around 4,000 new COVID cases in the EU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gzeromedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 4773460
> 
> The graph shows the result of lack of mask enforcement and other safety measures.


I don’t know... I hear our US members talking about one guy not wearing a mask in the street... I am in Germany and noone wears masks in the open air... and we haven’t at any point of the pandemic... It has never even been a recommendation. We are required to wear masks inside, in public transport and so on... But even that is now more flexible. My pharmacists no longer wear mask for example. Also, streets are fuller than ever, given the good weather and that kids don’t have school and no one goes to the office (which seem to be the only to left overs from lockdown). So people have much more time and incentives to be out. There is no security distance or anything. Numbers are not going down at the moment, but they also don‘t seem to go up either. The virus seems to have weakened significantly too, in terms of its impact on the health of those who catch it. Maybe a Summer effect only?
The whole pandemia is also leaving the conversations and the news... All people talk about is organizing the holidays. There is going to be a lot of movement within Europe come July and August.
It is difficult to know what to think...


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> Okay, I've just had my second test results back: negative. Finally done with round 2 and hoping I'm done for good. Time will tell.
> I'm still being advised to quarantine for another week or two, just as a precaution, but my doctor is pretty certain I'm no longer contagious. I don't mind as I'm too tired to do anything anyway.
> 
> Surprised to see that people are getting really lax about social distancing/mask wearing. I am seeing people with the masks on their chins or below their noses, sigh. As I was looking out my window, I saw two friends remove their masks to greet/chat, then put them back up as they went on their respective ways.
> Meanwhile, I'm hearing that Bournemouth beach (England) had half a million people on the first day they opened after lockdown!  Do people not realize we're in the middle of a pandemic?
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well. Thank you all once again for all the love I got. I feel undeserving and will forever be grateful.


Glad your test result is negative, go you!  You and every other person who has survived covid is deserving of a celebration (when it is safe) hopefully, in the near future.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> Great news. Very happy for you. Take care.





Tootsie17 said:


> Glad your test result is negative, go you!  You and every other person who has survived covid is deserving of a celebration (when it is safe) hopefully, in the near future.


Thanks to you both. I'm not all that excited about the results because I tested negative after my first round of Covid, only to then have symptoms flare up again, so I'm optimistic but aware that I may not be entirely out of the woods yet. 

Also, I keep meaning to say, if anyone has questions please feel free to ask me and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> Oh my! I finally weighed myself and I packed 10 Corona lbs!



Same here! All the weight others have lost I have found, apparently


----------



## Ling11

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Now in my state in my Country 36 hot spot Suburbs went on FULL Lockdown as of Midnight last night (Wednesday). Nowhere near me, Thank goodness! On the other side of the City. So of coarse everyone went mad with grocery shopping in those Suburbs. And it's no wonder they are hot spot area's, everyone is just going about their daily lives as if there was no Virus whatsoever! I watched it on the news & NO-ONE was Social Distancing at ALL?????? All gathering in large groups, no masks, no distancing, no nothing. They are on full Lockdown for 4 weeks, so hopefully our curve will flatten.
> 
> I really feel for the businesses that just opened only to have to close again for another 4 weeks. And that will be pending on whether our curve flattens in those area's or not.
> 
> All the other States are NOT allowing anyone from my State to enter their State! Especially those in the hot spot Suburbs. Nothing like feeling rejected from other States!
> 
> 
> OMG! The number of Schools that have closed, then reopened, then closed again is mind boggling!!  6 Schools in one day & that's NOT including Daycare's & homes for the Elderly.
> 
> They are claiming this is the second wave of the Virus, but I don't believe that. As soon as some restrictions lifted, the Virus spread like wildfire. It started with the gatherings of no more then 20 people, well *some* people didn't adhere to that & took it upon themselves to have parties & have large gatherings either outside or indoors. SMH. I also noticed it when I went out, no-one was social distancing & I had to keep telling people to stay the hell away from me! It falls on deaf ears & makes me full of rage. It's not going away, so keep social distancing & FTLOG STOP Panic buying AGAIN!!!!



You are so right. So much government advice or restrictions falls on deaf ears and people keep trying to find ways around the recommendations or blatantly just ignore it...I heard on the radio tonight that they had 1000 police patrolling the lockdown suburbs to make sure people were complying...but you simply cannot check everyone. And you simply cannot trust people to do the right thing at all!
I am SO SICK of hearing people say we only have xyz number of cases the number is so small the restrictions are excessive etcetc it is as if they are not happy that we have such low numbers...
We are lucky to be in a country that we have never really had any public health crises like COVID before but it also makes us complacent in this situation :/ 
It is really really disappointing that people cant think of the greater community but only think of themselves. If only we could all think about what we SHOULD do instead of what we CAN do then even all the businesses and our economy will recover faster...


----------



## MCF

2manychins said:


> Do you live in Ventura County?


I sure do. Do you?


----------



## MCF

lorihmatthews said:


> This morning when I took my dog out I noticed that everyone was wearing masks except for one guy. It's the second time I've seen him without a mask so I was slightly annoyed. However, in the bigger picture, more people are wearing them in my neighborhood. Of course, it's a mandatory order but not everyone seems to understand the meaning of the word.



Are you in the US/California? I'm in CA and I'm wondering if I'm interpreting the mask wearing requirements wrong.  I don't wear mine around the neighborhood when I'm walking the dogs but do if I'm running errands or somewhere where it's more likely I'll have to be closer to people.  In my neighborhood pretty much no one wears masks when we're out walking but we do cross the street to stay as far away from others as possible.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I think although many of us are aware that the dangers of Covid-19 are still very much with us, we have adjusted somewhat to this new life. We are not glued to CBC and CNN news stations as much any more.  Could this be why they are dumping info about a possible repeat of the swine flu and the present virus becoming more deadly. *When I referred to fear mongering that is what I was referring to. Ratings. *As if we didn’t have enough to worry about.



You are absolutely correct. The news media has not been about solely dispensing information for many years. The industry turned from news to infotainment back in the 90s when a 24-hour news cycle on cable made it difficult to fill time. Now the news is presented to us in brief but provoking ways to get maximum viewers/readers and keep that advertising money flowing in. It's shameful really because I think many of us used to respect those in the news industry back in the day.


----------



## lorihmatthews

MCF said:


> Are you in the US/California? I'm in CA and I'm wondering if I'm interpreting the mask wearing requirements wrong.  I don't wear mine around the neighborhood when I'm walking the dogs but do if I'm running errands or somewhere where it's more likely I'll have to be closer to people.  In my neighborhood pretty much no one wears masks when we're out walking but we do cross the street to stay as far away from others as possible.



Yes, I'm in San Francisco. Since it's densely populated I pass people on the sidewalk every time I'm out. We also are required to wear masks any time we go into a store. Our mayor recently added more restrictions because our virus numbers were rising. It could be different for you if you're in a less populated area.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> I think although many of us are aware that the dangers of Covid-19 are still very much with us, we have adjusted somewhat to this new life. We are not glued to CBC and CNN news stations as much any more.  Could this be why they are dumping info about a possible repeat of the swine flu and the present virus becoming more deadly. When I referred to fear mongering that is what I was referring to. Ratings. As if we didn’t have enough to worry about.


Right? They are trying to create hysteria with this. So..the virus hasn't been found in humans..but let's cleverly word things to make it seem really bad. Also, there IS and H1N1 vaccine. The news is not even close to a reliable source anymore.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Now in my state in my Country 36 hot spot Suburbs went on FULL Lockdown as of Midnight last night (Wednesday). Nowhere near me, Thank goodness! On the other side of the City. So of coarse everyone went mad with grocery shopping in those Suburbs. And it's no wonder they are hot spot area's, everyone is just going about their daily lives as if there was no Virus whatsoever! I watched it on the news & NO-ONE was Social Distancing at ALL?????? All gathering in large groups, no masks, no distancing, no nothing. They are on full Lockdown for 4 weeks, so hopefully our curve will flatten.
> 
> I really feel for the businesses that just opened only to have to close again for another 4 weeks. And that will be pending on whether our curve flattens in those area's or not.
> 
> All the other States are NOT allowing anyone from my State to enter their State! Especially those in the hot spot Suburbs. Nothing like feeling rejected from other States!
> 
> 
> OMG! The number of Schools that have closed, then reopened, then closed again is mind boggling!!  6 Schools in one day & that's NOT including Daycare's & homes for the Elderly.
> 
> They are claiming this is the second wave of the Virus, but I don't believe that. As soon as some restrictions lifted, the Virus spread like wildfire. It started with the gatherings of no more then 20 people, well *some* people didn't adhere to that & took it upon themselves to have parties & have large gatherings either outside or indoors. SMH. I also noticed it when I went out, no-one was social distancing & I had to keep telling people to stay the hell away from me! It falls on deaf ears & makes me full of rage. It's not going away, so keep social distancing & FTLOG STOP Panic buying AGAIN!!!!


This is still the first wave. We haven't hit the second wave yet. They may have lockdowns but the virus is spreading amongst family gatherings and people throwing social parties.  All it takes is one asymptomatic carrier in attendance and bam.

As for those not wearing it when you leave your house, you make life less fun for others because we are forced to social distance so that we don't breath the same particles leaving your mouth, which usually involves going around a parked car and dealing with incoming traffic. Not fun.

On the upside, more folks are taking this virus more seriously than before. My neighbors are no longer throwing crazy parties down the street and the ones upstairs have moved out. 

Wearing a mask isn't infringing upon your rights. Its about staying safe and healthy so that you don't accidentally pass this virus along to someone else and cause irreversible harm.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> Right? They are trying to create hysteria with this. So..the virus hasn't been found in humans..but let's cleverly word things to make it seem really bad. Also, there IS and H1N1 vaccine. The news is not even close to a reliable source anymore.


Exactly. So if they are not so scared of the Covid-19 virus anymore let’s drum up something else to terrify them. Anything to get us to watch the news. I’m starting to lose all respect for the media.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> Oh my! I finally weighed myself and I packed 10 Corona lbs!


I weigh myself only on weeks I was able to control my eating.  Last week was a good week, so I only weighed 2 lbs higher.  This week I’m hiding from the scale as I consumed way too many Flamin’ Hot Cheetos


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> You are absolutely correct. The news media has not been about solely dispensing information for many years. The industry turned from news to infotainment back in the 90s when a 24-hour news cycle on cable made it difficult to fill time. Now the news is presented to us in brief but provoking ways to get maximum viewers/readers and keep that advertising money flowing in. It's shameful really because I think many of us used to respect those in the news industry back in the day.


This morning they interrupted today show. with breaking news, 
It was just To let us know that the unemployment numbers were GOING to be released today and plugging theMSNBC Show-hostess who buys used stuff!
It is just too much crap at this point, imo.
and the situation room??!!!
Too much....


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> At least you had the nerve to weigh yourself...I'm in denial!


I'm so afraid to! The last time I checked, I was up 2 pounds. I know I'm eating too much but it is hard to stop.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> I'm so afraid to! The last time I checked, I was up 2 pounds. I know I'm eating too much but it is hard to stop.


Cookies and martinis here.....
I knew something was up when my full coverage bathing suit bottom turned into a tonga.  
Pity the neighbors!


----------



## whateve

MCF said:


> Are you in the US/California? I'm in CA and I'm wondering if I'm interpreting the mask wearing requirements wrong.  I don't wear mine around the neighborhood when I'm walking the dogs but do if I'm running errands or somewhere where it's more likely I'll have to be closer to people.  In my neighborhood pretty much no one wears masks when we're out walking but we do cross the street to stay as far away from others as possible.


The thing I've seen is that we are supposed to wear masks indoors in public places. If you are outside having a walk and there isn't a crowd, you don't have to. I'm in one of the counties they are shutting back down. When we go outside, I carry my mask just in case. We've avoided going to public places since March.

My dentist sent out a message that they are now open but they won't see anyone who has a cough or fever. I have a chronic cough from asthma. I haven't stopped coughing for 20 years. I wonder if they'll make an exception.


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> Cookies and martinis here.....
> I knew something was up when my full coverage bathing suit bottom turned into a tonga.
> Pity the neighbors!


I'm good until lunch. Then once I've had lunch I eat all the way until after dinner. Too much snack food.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Exactly. So if they are not so scared of the Covid-19 virus anymore let’s drum up something else to terrify them. Anything to get us to watch the news. I’m starting to lose all respect for the media.



Everyone should view the media with a skeptical, jaded eye. I don’t believe there is a news outlet left in existence anywhere that just reports the news as it happens. All news is subject to the agendas and biases of the individual outlet. If a story doesn’t fit with the views of the outlet it doesn’t get aired/published. If the story is so big it can’t be ignored than it is reported with the narrative heavily skewed.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Everyone should view the media with a skeptical, jaded eye. I don’t believe there is a news outlet left in existence anywhere that just reports the news as it happens. All news is subject to the agendas and biases of the individual outlet. If a story doesn’t fit with the views of the outlet it doesn’t get aired/published. If the story is so big it can’t be ignored than it is reported with the narrative heavily skewed.


I always thought the CBC was the exception, pretty much the straight news with not too much embellishment. Now they are starting to quote questionable  sources from all over the world. Thinking of deleting the app from all my devices.


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Oh my! I finally weighed myself and I packed 10 Corona lbs!


You are not alone. I finally bought a scale and results were not good .


----------



## holiday123

TC1 said:


> Right? They are trying to create hysteria with this. So..the virus hasn't been found in humans..but let's cleverly word things to make it seem really bad. Also, there IS and H1N1 vaccine. The news is not even close to a reliable source anymore.


Agree 100%. We already know how to make flu vaccine so can just tweak it if necessary.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ms.Dixie said:


> I don’t comment much but I do read and look forward to your updates. I hope you are either having  your treatments or have finished them. I hope these new lockdowns don’t effect you much. Here in the US our spikes have been contributed to a combination of bars/restaurants reopening, the riots in several cities and people forgetting/ignoring the virus. Because of these reasons, not surprisingly, a lot of our new cases and hospitalizations are in the younger population. It’s hot summer here right now. Maybe this will be a wake up call for us all (in the US) before our autumn and winter get here. Thankfully I can stay home as much as I choose. My best to you and Australia. xoxo



You are so sweet!! 

Yes, finally I started my treatment on June 1st (which was delayed due to the Virus!) I'm on week 5 & today is my last day on week 5. So 7 more weeks of dialysis to go I hope & pray!   It all depends on how my kidney function is doing & if they were able to slow down, or better yet, stop it getting any worse. I will need Ureteral stenting for my ureters as they are very thin & narrow. I'm just praying dialysis works & I can have at least some sort of normal kidney function & not rely on dialysis for the rest of my life, or my worst fear, kidney transplants. 

I also cannot even risk catching even a common cold, let alone this dam Virus, with my already compromised immune system & on dialysis this pushes me up to high risk category. 

At least you can stay home when you choose & thank you for taking the time to reply to my post!  Stay safe!! 




Ling11 said:


> You are so right. So much government advice or restrictions falls on deaf ears and people keep trying to find ways around the recommendations or blatantly just ignore it...I heard on the radio tonight that they had 1000 police patrolling the lockdown suburbs to make sure people were complying...but you simply cannot check everyone. And you simply cannot trust people to do the right thing at all!
> I am SO SICK of hearing people say we only have xyz number of cases the number is so small the restrictions are excessive etcetc it is as if they are not happy that we have such low numbers...
> We are lucky to be in a country that we have never really had any public health crises like COVID before but it also makes us complacent in this situation :/
> It is really really disappointing that people cant think of the greater community but only think of themselves. If only we could all think about what we SHOULD do instead of what we CAN do then even all the businesses and our economy will recover faster...



Yes, I heard & also saw it on the news they have 1000 police at ALL the ways in & out of those Suburbs & stopping every single driver & asking where, what & why you are out.

The Police have the automatic number plate scanners on too, because already *Some *people in those hot spot Suburbs are LYING & telling the Police they live in a different Suburb just to try & get out of the SIP order!!!  It will cost you $1600 hundred dollars if you are caught out when you are not allowed to.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I'm good until lunch. Then once I've had lunch I eat all the way until after dinner. Too much snack food.


Do you think we need a new thread "post Covid 19 weight loss group."


----------



## limom

southernbelle43 said:


> Do you think we need a new thread "post Covid 19 weight loss group."


yep, I’d bet plenty of people went off the deep end.
How did you do?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Do you think we need a new thread "post Covid 19 weight loss group."


I'm jealous of the people who lose weight when they are stressed. I'm the opposite.


----------



## bag-mania

This is sad. The guy attended a party after SIP for three months because he thought it was safe. Turns out one of his friends knew he had COVID-19 and also went to the party because he didn't think he was contagious. The first guy had a lot of health issues that made him high risk and he caught it and died. It could have been avoided if only the people involved understood: 1) having a party isn't important; 2) going to a party isn't important; 3) risking the lives of others around you because you want to go to a party is selfish and wrong.









						California man who posted regret for attending party died a day later of coronavirus
					

"This is no joke," Thomas Macias wrote on Facebook the day before he died. "If you have to go out wear a mask and practice social distancing."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> This is sad. The guy attended a party after SIP for three months because he thought it was safe. Turns out one of his friends knew he had COVID-19 and also went to the party because he didn't think he was contagious. The first guy had a lot of health issues that made him high risk and he caught it and died. It could have been avoided if only the people involved understood: 1) having a party isn't important; 2) going to a party isn't important; 3) risking the lives of others around you because you want to go to a party is selfish and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California man who posted regret for attending party died a day later of coronavirus
> 
> 
> "This is no joke," Thomas Macias wrote on Facebook the day before he died. "If you have to go out wear a mask and practice social distancing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


Wow, what a sad story.
This week end is going to be a doozy. People are restless. There are parties in my neighborhood every night...
It is getting hard for me to stop my teenager from partying... At least they are out on the beach but still....


----------



## Chanbal

southernbelle43 said:


> Do you think we need a new thread "post Covid 19 weight loss group."


Yes, we need that. I've been ignoring my scale, I'm tired of so many negative news!


----------



## skyqueen

bag-mania said:


> Everyone should view the media with a skeptical, jaded eye. I don’t believe there is a news outlet left in existence anywhere that just reports the news as it happens. All news is subject to the agendas and biases of the individual outlet. If a story doesn’t fit with the views of the outlet it doesn’t get aired/published. If the story is so big it can’t be ignored than it is reported with the narrative heavily skewed.


Amen!


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> The thing I've seen is that we are supposed to wear masks indoors in public places. If you are outside having a walk and there isn't a crowd, you don't have to. I'm in one of the counties they are shutting back down. When we go outside, I carry my mask just in case. We've avoided going to public places since March.
> 
> My dentist sent out a message that they are now open but they won't see anyone who has a cough or fever. I have a chronic cough from asthma. I haven't stopped coughing for 20 years. I wonder if they'll make an exception.


Just went to the Dentist and I have allergies/cough. They'll take your temperature...just let them know you have asthma and you should be fine!


----------



## 2manychins

MCF said:


> I sure do. Do you?



Yes I’m in Ojai


----------



## kalitine

Since covid19 started, it seems like I've gotten busier with work. I was/am fortunate that I was/am able to keep working for my job but it seems as though I've been working sooo much more. At the very least I'm thankful for how busy it keeps me so it keeps me from being idle.


----------



## foosy

How sad is it that the US of A is in such a disarray handling Covid-19?
How sad will this 4th be for all of us?
Our pride has been squashed.

Can you believe that the USA is now (almost) adding a whole WUHAN every day in cases of Covid-19?


----------



## pixiejenna

So the other day I went to the dealership to get my car serviced and I was beyond annoyed most of the employees were either wearing their masks wrong (under their nose or hanging off their ears) or not wearing them at all. I can understand if the guys in the garage not wearing them since the garbage is pretty open air. The  guy who pulled my car around didn’t have a mask on. And I over heard the guy at the desk who checked me in tell another customer that his wife had covid. It made me very uncomfortable to say the least. I actually wore my mask in my car on the way home after that.


----------



## kalitine

pixiejenna said:


> So the other day I went to the dealership to get my car serviced and I was beyond annoyed most of the employees were either wearing their masks wrong (under their nose or hanging off their ears) or not wearing them at all. I can understand if the guys in the garage not wearing them since the garbage is pretty open air. The  guy who pulled my car around didn’t have a mask on. And I over heard the guy at the desk who checked me in tell another customer that his wife had covid. It made me very uncomfortable to say the least. I actually wore my mask in my car on the way home after that.


I wouldve worn my mask home as well & probably even sprayed my interior with disinfectant spray.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hermes_lemming said:


> *Wearing a mask isn't infringing upon your rights. *


Hallelujah !


----------



## pixiejenna

kalitine said:


> I wouldve worn my mask home as well & probably even sprayed my interior with disinfectant spray.



I also wiped down the seat and basically anything that they could have touched inside my car the next day. I didn’t feel like doing it that night because I scheduled it after work I just wanted to shower and have dinner and it was so freaking hot out I didn’t want to get all sweaty after taking a shower.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> So the other day I went to the dealership to get my car serviced and I was beyond annoyed most of the employees were either wearing their masks wrong (under their nose or hanging off their ears) or not wearing them at all. I can understand if the guys in the garage not wearing them since the garbage is pretty open air. The  guy who pulled my car around didn’t have a mask on. And I over heard the guy at the desk who checked me in tell another customer that his wife had covid. It made me very uncomfortable to say the least. I actually wore my mask in my car on the way home after that.



This is my worry.  One of my cars is due for service as well.  I'll have sanitizing wipes with me when I pick it up so I can wipe the interior surfaces that I will touch and wear a mask on the drive home as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

whateve said:


> I'm jealous of the people who lose weight when they are stressed. I'm the opposite.


I've been eating my emotions.  I wish stress would suppress my appetite.  Ice cream is my weakness. Starting this month, I've banned it from my kitchen and am meal prepping with a personal chef.  My only indulgence is when I go to a food and wine pairing for my sister's birthday in a few weeks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## MCF

2manychins said:


> Yes I’m in Ojai


Did you get tested? If so how was it?

Cases are getting out of control in California. I'm starting to know people that have had it. My hairdresser supposedly had it at the beginning of the year (I didn't go see her but my mom did. Don't know how I feel about that). I say supposedly because she and her husband had the anti-body test recently and tested positive.  From what I understand a "positive" just means you have antibodies and they don't know enough about the virus to firmly say a positive result means you had covid. She and her husband were incredibly sick in January of this year and she's still struggling with breathing. Wearing a mask really restricts her air flow so she avoids going out. It took her over 20 minutes to walk a mile and she was struggling for air.  My mom's co-worker's dad was diagnosed with it recently. It's suspected he got it on a flight back from Mexico where he was visiting family. He's doing well considering his age of 80-something. He had a bad cough but he has energy and wants to be up and about doing his chores. 

I feel I was getting a bit bold going out to Target and Michaels to run errands and look at hobby type stuff on top of my usual weekly grocery run. I think I was getting influenced by how much more everyone is out and somehow tricking myself that things were safer. I need to reel it back in. If we could all do our part and stay home as much as possible in spite of what the government is saying, at least in America, maybe we could get it under control more. 

As the virus continues I'm becoming increasingly concerned about people's livelihoods and how are we going to help these people have a decent standard of living and a good quality of life. I've had a chaotic past 6 years and last year needed to return home to my parents house where they have generously supported me emotionally and financially. I'm back in school and planned to get a job this summer but because of Covid my family and I decided that that was a bad idea. I'm in a place of extreme privilege where my parents could support me indefinitely, I get along with them, and they welcome me being here. My future is very uncertain but I'll always have a roof over my head and be clothed and fed. Other's won't. How are we going to help and fix this?


----------



## pixiejenna

This might just work


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I have a chronic cough from asthma. I haven't stopped coughing for 20 years. I wonder if they'll make an exception.


I have had an asthmatic cough do twenty years too! Went to the dentist And the eye doctor. Yes, they understand! My allergist put me on a symbicort and some other stuff! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## m_ichele

pixiejenna said:


> This might just work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777646


Love it! Thanks for the laugh  
But seriously, I think something along that line could work.


----------



## 880

MCF said:


> need to reel it back in. If we could all do our part and stay home as much as possible in spite of what the government is saying, at least in America, maybe we could get it under control more.
> 
> As the virus continues I'm becoming increasingly concerned about people's livelihoods and how are we going to help these people have a decent standard of living and a good quality of life.


Agree with all of this. Though I confess I have gone out more, albeit with mask and gloves. DH and I did completely self isolate at home, without exception, for many weeks, until our area posted declining numbers.

pixie Jenna, I love your post!


----------



## 2manychins

MCF said:


> Did you get tested? If so how was it?
> 
> Cases are getting out of control in California. I'm starting to know people that have had it. My hairdresser supposedly had it at the beginning of the year (I didn't go see her but my mom did. Don't know how I feel about that). I say supposedly because she and her husband had the anti-body test recently and tested positive.  From what I understand a "positive" just means you have antibodies and they don't know enough about the virus to firmly say a positive result means you had covid. She and her husband were incredibly sick in January of this year and she's still struggling with breathing. Wearing a mask really restricts her air flow so she avoids going out. It took her over 20 minutes to walk a mile and she was struggling for air.  My mom's co-worker's dad was diagnosed with it recently. It's suspected he got it on a flight back from Mexico where he was visiting family. He's doing well considering his age of 80-something. He had a bad cough but he has energy and wants to be up and about doing his chores.
> 
> I feel I was getting a bit bold going out to Target and Michaels to run errands and look at hobby type stuff on top of my usual weekly grocery run. I think I was getting influenced by how much more everyone is out and somehow tricking myself that things were safer. I need to reel it back in. If we could all do our part and stay home as much as possible in spite of what the government is saying, at least in America, maybe we could get it under control more.
> 
> As the virus continues I'm becoming increasingly concerned about people's livelihoods and how are we going to help these people have a decent standard of living and a good quality of life. I've had a chaotic past 6 years and last year needed to return home to my parents house where they have generously supported me emotionally and financially. I'm back in school and planned to get a job this summer but because of Covid my family and I decided that that was a bad idea. I'm in a place of extreme privilege where my parents could support me indefinitely, I get along with them, and they welcome me being here. My future is very uncertain but I'll always have a roof over my head and be clothed and fed. Other's won't. How are we going to help and fix this?



I have not been tested. My MIL has been tested 3 times and says it’s painful to have the swab go so far up her nose.


----------



## MCF

2manychins said:


> I have not been tested. My MIL has been tested 3 times and says it’s painful to have the swab go so far up her nose.


3 times?!?! Does she keep exhibiting symptoms? 

I don't think they could get the swab all the way up my nose to properly test me because I usually have such swollen passages due to allergies. Thankfully I haven't had any symptoms and have no reason to get tested.


----------



## hermes_lemming

AntiqueShopper said:


> I weigh myself only on weeks I was able to control my eating.  Last week was a good week, so I only weighed 2 lbs higher.  This week I’m hiding from the scale as I consumed way too many Flamin’ Hot Cheetos


I'm 5 lbs higher since beginning of March. *sigh*


----------



## 2manychins

MCF said:


> 3 times?!?! Does she keep exhibiting symptoms?
> 
> I don't think they could get the swab all the way up my nose to properly test me because I usually have such swollen passages due to allergies. Thankfully I haven't had any symptoms and have no reason to get tested.
> 
> I’m not sure what the first test was for, maybe some testing.  The two tests last month where before cataract surgery. They’ve been on lockdown and haven’t had any symptoms.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm 5 lbs higher since beginning of March. *sigh*


I consider that a win!  I know many who gained at least 15.  I was talking to a friend today and we discussed food is one of the few things we look forward to these days.  Our routines are the same but our snacks can vary!


----------



## hermes_lemming

AntiqueShopper said:


> I consider that a win!  I know many who gained at least 15.  I was talking to a friend today and we discussed food is one of the few things we look forward to these days.  Our routines are the same but our snacks can vary!


mine is partially attributed to considerably less activity thanks to recent events. I use to walk the pup twice a day for an hour total.  now it's like 20 min every other day


----------



## luckylove

Hi all! Have any of you begun socializing at all (outside of members of your own house)? I have gone to my parents to help them with a few things and to my sibling's house one time but that is the extent of any socializing. I have ventured out about 3 times with my DS and DH but have yet to see any of our friends yet. With cases rising exponentially in my area, I am just too afraid to do much outside of the house at the moment. Have you figured out a way to socialize safely in this strange new world? If so, I would love to hear what strategies have worked for you. I really miss visiting with friends, but just don't think it is wise right now given the stats in my area. Not sure how much longer I can go without real life socializing though....


----------



## BigPurseSue

luckylove said:


> Hi all! Have any of you begun socializing at all (outside of members of your own house)? I have gone to my parents to help them with a few things and to my sibling's house one time but that is the extent of any socializing. I have ventured out about 3 times with my DS and DH but have yet to see any of our friends yet. With cases rising exponentially in my area, I am just too afraid to do much outside of the house at the moment. Have you figured out a way to socialize safely in this strange new world? If so, I would love to hear what strategies have worked for you. I really miss visiting with friends, but just don't think it is wise right now given the stats in my area. Not sure how much longer I can go without real life socializing though....



Cases are skyrocketing in our area so I'm not comfortable with the prospect of socializing. DH has entertained runner friends with drinks on the patio but I haven't joined them as I know some are going to bars and not social-distancing or wearing masks. 

While walking the dog I'll exchange a few words with neighbors from a distance but that's all I feel comfortable doing at this time. 

Got an e-mail from a friend that said something like "as soon as there's a vaccine we'll get together again." That sums it up for me too. 

Today I attended a funeral via Zoom. I would have attended in person except that I felt the gathering should be limited to close family members. And I didn't want to alarm any mourners with the prospect of seeing an out-of-town mourner from a high-infection area. As it turned out most family members attended via Zoom, including siblings, even though they are a really close bunch. This surprised me and it brought home the reality that some of these people must be truly frightened of getting infected if they're staying away from the funeral of a sister whom they loved very, very much. It was incredibly sad in many regards, including seeing in-person attendees masked and spread out so far from each other during moments when people need to be crying and hugging together. Overall an emotionally cold and unsatisfying way to say goodbye. 

Unfortunately I think the worst is still ahead.


----------



## luckylove

BigPurseSue said:


> Cases are skyrocketing in our area so I'm not comfortable with the prospect of socializing. DH has entertained runner friends with drinks on the patio but I haven't joined them as I know some are going to bars and not social-distancing or wearing masks.
> 
> While walking the dog I'll exchange a few words with neighbors from a distance but that's all I feel comfortable doing at this time.
> 
> Got an e-mail from a friend that said something like "as soon as there's a vaccine we'll get together again." That sums it up for me too.
> 
> Today I attended a funeral via Zoom. I would have attended in person except that I felt the gathering should be limited to close family members. And I didn't want to alarm any mourners with the prospect of seeing an out-of-town mourner from a high-infection area. As it turned out most family members attended via Zoom, including siblings, even though they are a really close bunch. This surprised me and it brought home the reality that some of these people must be truly frightened of getting infected if they're staying away from the funeral of a sister whom they loved very, very much. It was incredibly sad in many regards, including seeing in-person attendees masked and spread out so far from each other during moments when people need to be crying and hugging together. Overall an emotionally cold and unsatisfying way to say goodbye.
> 
> Unfortunately I think the worst is still ahead.



Oh gosh, how sad to hear about the funeral! I am so sorry for your loss! The fact the siblings attended only via zoom says so much about the risks and dangers we all face. The skyrocketing numbers of cases are frightening. I worry that we are not getting a handle on the virus at all. We are in this for the long haul. Yet I don't know that seeing no one for a year or more until we get a vaccine is sustainable long term. Though it is too risky to do anything other than shelter in place at this moment..... I don't think any of us imagined six months ago that we would need to figure out a flexible long range sustainable lifestyle to minimize risks but not cut ourselves off from everyone.


----------



## Transported

luckylove said:


> Hi all! Have any of you begun socializing at all (outside of members of your own house)? I have gone to my parents to help them with a few things and to my sibling's house one time but that is the extent of any socializing. I have ventured out about 3 times with my DS and DH but have yet to see any of our friends yet. With cases rising exponentially in my area, I am just too afraid to do much outside of the house at the moment. Have you figured out a way to socialize safely in this strange new world? If so, I would love to hear what strategies have worked for you. I really miss visiting with friends, but just don't think it is wise right now given the stats in my area. Not sure how much longer I can go without real life socializing though....


We  have socialized once with friends (who are really like family) that we know are being as careful as we are.  We brought our own beverages and bottle openers and sat on the patio 6 plus feet apart and had a beer and went home before anyone needed a bathroom. Case counts have been falling in our area and we want to keep it that way. It was nice to see them for about an hour...... and we all felt OK about out doors with generous social distancing bringing our own beverage. We really trust them and they us.

We also do facetime cocktail  or coffee hours with other folks who we can't get together with.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## luckylove

Transported said:


> We  have socialized once with friends (who are really like family) that we know are being as careful as we are.  We brought our own beverages and bottle openers and sat on the patio 6 plus feet apart and had a beer and went home before anyone needed a bathroom. Case counts have been falling in our area and we want to keep it that way. It was nice to see them for about an hour...... and we all felt OK about out doors with generous social distancing bringing our own beverage. We really trust them and they us.
> 
> We also do facetime cocktail  or coffee hours with other folks who we can't get together with.



It must have felt good to see your friends in person. My concern is many of my friends and family would swear they are being careful but it may not be defined it the same way I would define it. I will not return to my sibling's house for awhile because although she thought she was careful, certain things were way out of my comfort zone for safest practices. One of our dear friends seems to be quite cautious and I would probably have them over outside for a drink at some point down the road. I was joking with my DS that we will have to get an air-conditioned luxury outdoor bathroom so we can safely have a small poolside gathering with another family.


----------



## jblended

BigPurseSue said:


> Today I attended a funeral via Zoom.


I'm so sorry for your loss. 



luckylove said:


> I worry that we are not getting a handle on the virus at all. We are in this for the long haul. Yet I don't know that seeing no one for a year or more until we get a vaccine is sustainable long term.


I was just saying elsewhere that I don't think the vaccine will be the solution. It will take too long and many people won't agree to it (just as many aren't willing to wear masks). 
There are a lot of antivaxxers, many who think this pandemic is a hoax, many afraid of the side effects/efficacy of the first vaccine, and those who already caught covid might assume they are already immune so not bother getting a shot, etc. So even if they develop a vaccine, it will be some time until it is administered to the global population.
I believe we'll get treatment options to manage the disease and that is what will enable us to return to normalcy. If we can get to a point in the treatment where people are not becoming critically ill from covid, and the symptoms are managed more easily so that the patient doesn't rapidly deteriorate, then life can move forward whilst a vaccine is being developed in the background and is eventually (hopefully) adopted by the masses. Of course, this is only my opinion.


----------



## Transported

luckylove said:


> It must have felt good to see your friends in person. My concern is many of my friends and family would swear they are being careful but it may not be defined it the same way I would define it. I will not return to my sibling's house for awhile because although she thought she was careful, certain things were way out of my comfort zone for safest practices. One of our dear friends seems to be quite cautious and I would probably have them over outside for a drink at some point down the road. I was joking with my DS that we will have to get an air-conditioned luxury outdoor bathroom so we can safely have a small poolside gathering with another family.


It did feel good! We are quite open and honest with each other as to our outings and practices. it will be quite a while before we do it again as they have traveled and we had a medical emergency that put us in a medical facility with positive patients ( 16 days ago and all seems well.) We stick to best practices ( Masks, hand sanitizing/washing ......only out for essentials). We quarantine for 16 days after an event that seems higher risk for exposure to the virus ie travel or hospitalization. 
This stuff is tricky and scary and it isn't going away. It is hard to navigate as folks seem to have such differing opinions as to what practices they deem safe. We don't want to be those people who could spread it around ( or get it). Stay as safe as you can out there.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> I was just saying elsewhere that I don't think the vaccine will be the solution. It will take too long and many people won't agree to it (just as many aren't willing to wear masks).
> There are a lot of antivaxxers, many who think this pandemic is a hoax, many afraid of the side effects/efficacy of the first vaccine, and those who already caught covid might assume they are already immune so not bother getting a shot, etc. So even if they develop a vaccine, it will be some time until it is administered to the global population.
> I believe we'll get treatment options to manage the disease and that is what will enable us to return to normalcy. If we can get to a point in the treatment where people are not becoming critically ill from covid, and the symptoms are managed more easily so that the patient doesn't rapidly deteriorate, then life can move forward whilst a vaccine is being developed in the background and is eventually (hopefully) adopted by the masses. Of course, this is only my opinion.


So Happy to see you back and posting! How are you feeling?
I agree... Therapies would be a big help. Vaccines may be a ways off yet for the reasons you mentioned... Till then masks and limiting exposure.


----------



## katlina

I lost my job this month due to corona cuts. no warning.

I havent seen very close relatives since the beginning of march which includes a new born who was born just when lockdown started and is now almost 5 months old. This is time I can never catch up on and not knowing where all of this will go is awful.

BUT despite all of this, despite being out of work, missing friends and family I think staying home and social distancing is important.
wearing masks is important.
protecting the elderly and sick is important.


we will all get through this one way or the other. All we got to do is be patient.


----------



## jblended

Transported said:


> So Happy to see you back and posting! How are you feeling?


Thank you! I'm always so touched by everyone's kindness. 
Honestly, I'm not great mentally. I'm very weak and being in hospital has left me shaken. I'm struggling to feel like myself again.
I've been consciously trying to read and post more, but I find I cannot concentrate and my posts are full of errors that I have to edit out. I hope that foggy mind clears up soon.
There are definitely physical improvements though, for which I'm extremely grateful. The most noticeable is that I'm starting to taste a little now. I can tell if something is sweet; I can't distinguish the actual flavour, but I can confidently identify that it is sugary. I hope to taste salt soon because food is sooo bland. I haven't tasted anything since the start of May! *temper tantrum* 
I can smell coffee beans and bleach, but no other scents yet.
I'm also able to walk a bit more than before, but I get winded climbing a small flight of stairs. So there's definitely signs of physical improvement even if it is slow progress.



katlina said:


> BUT despite all of this, despite being out of work, missing friends and family I think staying home and social distancing is important.
> wearing masks is important.
> protecting the elderly and sick is important.
> 
> 
> we will all get through this one way or the other. All we got to do is be patient.


I'm sorry you lost your job. 
I love everything you've said. It's exactly how I feel about this. This is an impossible situation but if we do our part we can get through it with fewer casualties.



OriginalBalenciaga said:


> It’s so good to see you posting @jblended !


Thank you ever so much!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

It’s so good to see you posting @jblended ! 

I agree with everyone else...I have just started seeing friends outside at least 6 feet apart. I was nervous at first but it’s getting easier, especially since we all agree to bring our own drinks or snacks and no indoor contact (so if anyone has to go to the bathroom they go home)!

I’m still getting most groceries delivered but less fanatical about wiping everything down, I’m trying not to use anything new for a day or more and washing my hands a lot. 

It’s hard not to get angry with people who aren’t taking any precautions. I’m afraid their behavior is going to prolong this or worse. I cannot even begin to imagine how this has become a political issue.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> Thank you! I'm always so touched by everyone's kindness.
> Honestly, I'm not great mentally. I'm very weak and being in hospital has left me shaken. I'm struggling to feel like myself again.
> I've been consciously trying to read and post more, but I find I cannot concentrate and my posts are full of errors that I have to edit out. I hope that foggy mind clears up soon.
> There are definitely physical improvements though, for which I'm extremely grateful. The most noticeable is that I'm starting to taste a little now. I can tell if something is sweet; I can't distinguish the actual flavour, but I can confidently identify that it is sugary. I hope to taste salt soon because food is sooo bland. I haven't tasted anything since the start of May! *temper tantrum*
> I can smell coffee beans and bleach, but no other scents yet.
> I'm also able to walk a bit more than before, but I get winded climbing a small flight of stairs. So there's definitely signs of physical improvement even if it is slow progress.


Great news on the improvement front Keep taking good care of yourself and take your time building up your stamina. You have been so brave as you have traversed this. Hospitalizations are disorienting under usual circumstances Covid has made it even more so in my opinion .... just keep following Doctors orders and I will be cheering you on! I hope food starts to taste less bland to you soon.


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> Hi all! Have any of you begun socializing at all (outside of members of your own house)? I have gone to my parents to help them with a few things and to my sibling's house one time but that is the extent of any socializing. I have ventured out about 3 times with my DS and DH but have yet to see any of our friends yet. With cases rising exponentially in my area, I am just too afraid to do much outside of the house at the moment. Have you figured out a way to socialize safely in this strange new world? If so, I would love to hear what strategies have worked for you. I really miss visiting with friends, but just don't think it is wise right now given the stats in my area. Not sure how much longer I can go without real life socializing though....



I've only ventured out one time to a city park because of my good friends was losing his mind just staying home with his cat lol.  I used to live in his neighborhood which is a very remote removed part of town (Translation: you hardly see anyone.. ever!).  So I agreed to meet him and another friend for a socially distanced picnic at a ginormous park.  Prior to this, we did virtual HH every month. It felt really wierd because PC, I would just automatically hug them and say hi or bye and we couldn't.  He joked "oh you look the same.." as I was wearing sunglasses and a face mask.  That aspect really bummed me out but I was happy to see them and do our part in trying to help a local bar (takeout booze only) - we brought our own food and more drinks.  Since then I haven't been out but that's mostly due to the recent racial incident earlier in the thread, than covid.

This is the only way I would agree to meet someone. I've not allowed anyone to visit.  I'm not even comfortable taking a walk with someone - because we would be talking loud.  When we had the picnic, we actually went to an alcove in the park where the structure amplified our voices.

I've also refused invitations to meet friends downtown - who were visiting from out of town and came to my city to shop.

There are no re-dos or second tries with this virus.  You eff up, you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> I was just saying elsewhere that I don't think the vaccine will be the solution. It will take too long and many people won't agree to it (just as many aren't willing to wear masks).
> There are a lot of antivaxxers, many who think this pandemic is a hoax, many afraid of the side effects/efficacy of the first vaccine, and those who already caught covid might assume they are already immune so not bother getting a shot, etc. So even if they develop a vaccine, it will be some time until it is administered to the global population.
> I believe we'll get treatment options to manage the disease and that is what will enable us to return to normalcy. If we can get to a point in the treatment where people are not becoming critically ill from covid, and the symptoms are managed more easily so that the patient doesn't rapidly deteriorate, then life can move forward whilst a vaccine is being developed in the background and is eventually (hopefully) adopted by the masses. Of course, this is only my opinion.


So glad you are gradually feeling better and are posting again. We were all very worried about you. As far as a vaccine is concerned, I feel it is our only hope. Treatments are all well and good but who wants to catch this terrible virus and go through that. We need a vaccine. There have always been people against all types of vaccines and who will decline them.  If the majority get vaccinated then the ones who didn’t can frankly fend for themselves. We won’t be able to get it from them because we will be protected. They will either be ok or not but the vast majority will be protected and proceed with some form of a normal life. In the mean time all the loonies not social distancing or wearing masks should take heed from the areas closing down again because of a resurgence of cases.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Now that film and television pre-production is up and running in Canada, which is good news! However, shooting anything in then next several weeks is going to be a another matter now that film insurance brokers are charging very expensive premiums to cover pandemic insurance. Only big Hollywood blockbuster feature films and big budget television series can cover the premiums. 

Now lower budget film and television productions that were green lit before the lockdown are now refinancing their budgets. Which means story lines and film quality will change, some might cancel altogether due to the new pandemic insurance premiums. Ratings will tell if audiences will like the new story lines and look of shows going forward or not. *SPOILER ALERT - *No intimate scenes, no kissing, hugging, no fight stunts, no big crowd scenes inside or outside. Our Union Locals are definitely in talks with everyone involved. Already its less shooting hours per day.

Reality Drama TV shows are typically non-union, based on Covid-19 film / TV protocols, those shows will look _totally_ different... Masks for _every-one..._

Lifestyle shift is an understatement as the H/M/W Departments will have to take a Covid-19 swab 5x a week (once per day) and temp screenings everyday, Cast will have to wear full face shields when getting their make-up done, and wear one or hold a hand-held face shield at all times except when shooting their scene. Most productions will have buffer or hand-off zones between sound stages. Did I mention surgical scrubs???


----------



## makeupbyomar

jblended said:


> Thank you! I'm always so touched by everyone's kindness.
> Honestly, I'm not great mentally. I'm very weak and being in hospital has left me shaken. I'm struggling to feel like myself again.
> I've been consciously trying to read and post more, but I find I cannot concentrate and my posts are full of errors that I have to edit out. I hope that foggy mind clears up soon.
> There are definitely physical improvements though, for which I'm extremely grateful. The most noticeable is that I'm starting to taste a little now. I can tell if something is sweet; I can't distinguish the actual flavour, but I can confidently identify that it is sugary. I hope to taste salt soon because food is sooo bland. I haven't tasted anything since the start of May! *temper tantrum*
> I can smell coffee beans and bleach, but no other scents yet.
> I'm also able to walk a bit more than before, but I get winded climbing a small flight of stairs. So there's definitely signs of physical improvement even if it is slow progress.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your job.
> I love everything you've said. It's exactly how I feel about this. This is an impossible situation but if we do our part we can get through it with fewer casualties.
> 
> 
> Thank you ever so much!



Apologies, I've been caught up in my own little selfish world, that I forgot that they are others really struggling through this, and it is tough on all levels. Hope you get well soon *jblended*, and to you as well* katlina*

Be well everyone and take care of yourselves.

Cheers.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I frigging loathe watching the news ATM, it's so depressing!! I don't want to watch it, but I need to watch it just encase we go on full lockdown again. Another 6 Suburbs went on immediate lockdown due to a cluster in those area's. The way it's looking we ALL *Might* have to go on full downlock AGAIN!! We need to flatten our curve. It's the highest it's ever been. It's all so disheartening.


----------



## whateve

makeupbyomar said:


> Now that film and television pre-production is up and running in Canada, which is good news! However, shooting anything in then next several weeks is going to be a another matter now that film insurance brokers are charging very expensive premiums to cover pandemic insurance. Only big Hollywood blockbuster feature films and big budget television series can cover the premiums.
> 
> Now lower budget film and television productions that were green lit before the lockdown are now refinancing their budgets. Which means story lines and film quality will change, some might cancel altogether due to the new pandemic insurance premiums. Ratings will tell if audiences will like the new story lines and look of shows going forward or not. *SPOILER ALERT - *No intimate scenes, no kissing, hugging, no fight stunts, no big crowd scenes inside or outside. Our Union Locals are definitely in talks with everyone involved. Already its less shooting hours per day.
> 
> Reality Drama TV shows are typically non-union, based on Covid-19 film / TV protocols, those shows will look _totally_ different... Masks for _every-one..._
> 
> Lifestyle shift is an understatement as the H/M/W Departments will have to take a Covid-19 swab 5x a week (once per day) and temp screenings everyday, Cast will have to wear full face shields when getting their make-up done, and wear one or hold a hand-held face shield at all times except when shooting their scene. Most productions will have buffer or hand-off zones between sound stages. Did I mention surgical scrubs???


Thanks for posting this. I hadn't even thought about how this would work.

ETA: I wonder if they will consider using CGI for some of the intimate, fighting and crowd scenes. I believe they already use it for crowds now.


----------



## foosy

jblended said:


> I was just saying elsewhere that I don't think the vaccine will be the solution. It will take too long and many people won't agree to it (just as many aren't willing to wear masks).
> There are a lot of antivaxxers, many who think this pandemic is a hoax, many afraid of the side effects/efficacy of the first vaccine, and those who already caught covid might assume they are already immune so not bother getting a shot, etc. So even if they develop a vaccine, it will be some time until it is administered to the global population.
> I believe we'll get treatment options to manage the disease and that is what will enable us to return to normalcy. If we can get to a point in the treatment where people are not becoming critically ill from covid, and the symptoms are managed more easily so that the patient doesn't rapidly deteriorate, then life can move forward whilst a vaccine is being developed in the background and is eventually (hopefully) adopted by the masses. Of course, this is only my opinion.


While all you are saying about antivaxxers and conspiracy theories, exists - they are not standing in the way of a vaccine.
A vaccine will eventually be developed, and if antivaxxers don't want to get vaccinated - it's their problem. Vaccines will not be available in quantities to vaccinate all at the same time, so the fact that many will abstain or delay is only helping. Of course new treatments will also alleviate symptoms and reduce hospital admissions.

The key factor now is time. We need time to develop solutions, and during that time we need people to be responsible. The biggest issue is people behaving irresponsibly and impatiently. This in part is due to lack of leadership and unified guidance and in other part due to us fighting an invisible enemy.  I'm sure that if people were on a ship in the middle of a hurricane, they would not insist on having their drinks on the deck. They would listen to their captain, put their safety vests on and wait for the hurricane to pass and hope to survive. This is not different, other than we cannot see the danger and our captain pretending there is no hurricane and that we do not need safety vests (masks)...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## 880

foosy said:


> I'm sure that if people were on a ship in the middle of a hurricane, they would not insist on having their drinks on the deck. They would listen to their captain, put their safety vests on and wait for the hurricane to pass and hope to survive.


Exactly! 
ive found the news very depressing lately, so I’ve latched onto positive articles like this one. Enjoy 
After more than a month of social isolating (including no exercise outdoors, delivery’s only) My DH and I have two friends (our small bubble) over once a week. I also ventured out to doctors appointments and the like, with mask and gloves (both washable). I also exercise outside with DHs trainer who is One of the friends in the bubble.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/30/michigan-9-year-old-has-sewn-donated-more-than-500-masks-during-pandemic/


----------



## applecidered

It's been a slog for me. Laid off, suddenly back to a full time SAHM to toddlers has been a transition. Plus no public places so goodbye to libraries, malls, mom groups, play dates... it's a very difficult time for all moms! And the loss of my income means we cut back on a ton of expenditures. At least some good that has come from this is that my DH is working from home and is able to care for the kids now and then, and I do quite enjoy the family time together. But I do miss the old normal when we can go to the grocery together and have some samples or go out to eat every now and then.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> So glad you are gradually feeling better and are posting again. We were all very worried about you. As far as a vaccine is concerned, I feel it is our only hope. Treatments are all well and good but who wants to catch this terrible virus and go through that. We need a vaccine. There have always been people against all types of vaccines and who will decline them.  If the majority get vaccinated then the ones who didn’t can frankly fend for themselves. We won’t be able to get it from them because we will be protected. They will either be ok or not but the vast majority will be protected and proceed with some form of a normal life. In the mean time all the loonies not social distancing or wearing masks should take heed from the areas closing down again because of a resurgence of cases.


I want you to understand something.  FYI - I found this out earlier last week, around Tues - and basically stopped watching the news thereafter learning this because the mere knowledge killed me.  *The passing threshold for a vaccine is 50% effectiveness.*  Just to give you a baseline, the general passing threshold in tech is 70% for quality assurance.









						FDA to Require 50 Percent Efficacy for COVID-19 Vaccines
					

Vaccine experts divided on whether that level of protection is too low or too demanding.




					www.the-scientist.com
				





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/30/coronavirus-vaccine-approval-fda/
		


"
*FDA to require covid-19 vaccine to prevent disease in 50 percent of recipients to win approval"

"*when the vaccine is similar to circulating flu viruses, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Effectiveness is defined as reducing the risk of having to go to the doctor. The effectiveness of last year’s vaccine was 39 percent, according to recently released CDC data.

Two doses of the measles, mumps and rubella vaccine are about 97 percent effective at preventing measles, according to the CDC.

The 50 percent requirement for approval of a covid-19 vaccine got mixed reviews. Peter Hotez, a vaccine expert at the Baylor College of Medicine, said that the 50 percent figure was “a realistic goal but not a very high bar.” He said it probably reflected the* FDA’s realization that the first vaccines likely to emerge “will be, at best, partially effective.”*

Long story short - dont think that the vaccine will be the end all be all.  Try not to get corona period.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I want you to understand something.  FYI - I found this out earlier last week, around Tues - and basically stopped watching the news thereafter learning this because the mere knowledge killed me.  *The passing threshold for a vaccine is 50% effectiveness.*  Just to give you a baseline, the general passing threshold in tech is 70% for quality assurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA to Require 50 Percent Efficacy for COVID-19 Vaccines
> 
> 
> Vaccine experts divided on whether that level of protection is too low or too demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-scientist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/30/coronavirus-vaccine-approval-fda/
> 
> 
> 
> "
> *FDA to require covid-19 vaccine to prevent disease in 50 percent of recipients to win approval"
> 
> "*when the vaccine is similar to circulating flu viruses, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Effectiveness is defined as reducing the risk of having to go to the doctor. The effectiveness of last year’s vaccine was 39 percent, according to recently released CDC data.
> 
> Two doses of the measles, mumps and rubella vaccine are about 97 percent effective at preventing measles, according to the CDC.
> 
> The 50 percent requirement for approval of a covid-19 vaccine got mixed reviews. Peter Hotez, a vaccine expert at the Baylor College of Medicine, said that the 50 percent figure was “a realistic goal but not a very high bar.” He said it probably reflected the* FDA’s realization that the first vaccines likely to emerge “will be, at best, partially effective.”*
> 
> Long story short - dont think that the vaccine will be the end all be all.  Try not to get corona period.


Without getting into a lot discussion I will only say that many vaccines have been hugely successful. Polio, shingles, flu, childhood diseases, smallpox, measles mumps, rubella, hepatitis B etc. They have been developing vaccines successfully since the 1800’s. This is a new virus but not something ‘supernatural’. The worlds scientists will take it down. This I do understand.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Without getting into a lot discussion I will only say that many vaccines have been hugely successful. Polio, shingles, flu, childhood diseases, smallpox, measles mumps, rubella, hepatitis B etc. They have been developing vaccines successfully since the 1800’s. This is a new virus but not something ‘supernatural’. The worlds scientists will take it down. This I do understand.


I never said corona was supernatural.  My point was that we're not going to be automatically in the clear w/ whatever gets released this oct-early next year or whenever the first vaccine will be distributed because of the 50% threshhold.  Yes many were successful but after a while and multiple trials.  Here's some examples:

Case in point - polio took 2 yrs.  1955-57 - 90% of incidence of polio cases fell.  Salk never patented his discovery. https://www.passporthealthusa.com/2019/06/how-was-the-polio-vaccine-developed/

Shingles vaccine reduces your chances by 51% 
	

	




						Shingles Zostavax Vaccination | What You Should Know | CDC
					

People 60 years of age or older should get shingles vaccine. Studies show that more than 99% of Americans aged 40 and older have had chickenpox, and shingles is cause by the same virus as chickenpox.




					www.cdc.gov
				



.

Measles vaccine took 9 yrs to make: https://www.cdc.gov/measles/about/history.html

Hep B took 4 yrs: https://www.hepb.org/prevention-and...ter discovering the,treated form of the virus.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I never said corona was supernatural.  My point was that we're not going to be automatically in the clear w/ whatever gets released this oct-early next year or whenever the first vaccine will be distributed because of the 50% threshhold.  Yes many were successful but after a while and multiple trials.  Here's some examples:
> 
> Case in point - polio took 2 yrs.  1955-57 - 90% of incidence of polio cases fell.  Salk never patented his discovery. https://www.passporthealthusa.com/2019/06/how-was-the-polio-vaccine-developed/
> 
> Shingles vaccine reduces your chances by 51%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingles Zostavax Vaccination | What You Should Know | CDC
> 
> 
> People 60 years of age or older should get shingles vaccine. Studies show that more than 99% of Americans aged 40 and older have had chickenpox, and shingles is cause by the same virus as chickenpox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Measles vaccine took 9 yrs to make: https://www.cdc.gov/measles/about/history.html
> 
> Hep B took 4 yrs: https://www.hepb.org/prevention-and-diagnosis/vaccination/history-of-hepatitis-b-vaccine/#:~:text=Four years after discovering the,treated form of the virus.


Every year they come up with a new flu shot that encompasses all the different flu strains that they think will be present that year. They seem to be able to do this very quickly on a yearly basis.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Every year they come up with a new flu shot that encompasses all the different flu strains that they think will be present that year. They seem to be able to do this very quickly on a yearly basis.


They always say that even if it doesn't protect you completely from getting the flu, you are likely to get a milder case if you get the shot. I hope that would be true if the coronavirus vaccine is only 50% effective.


----------



## aerinha

Chagall said:


> Every year they come up with a new flu shot that encompasses all the different flu strains that they think will be present that year. They seem to be able to do this very quickly on a yearly basis.


Because The flu is well studied and they know how to make a flu vaccine, They don’t know much about covid and don’t know how to make a vaccine for it.  Even the flu shot isn’t great, they often get the mix wrong and the vaccine isn’t effective Like that year the swine flu went around.  We lost a student to it and he had gotten the shot, but It wasn’t in the mix so the vaccine didn’t protect people from it.  The flu vaccine also only lasts a few months in the body, which is why you get it yearly vs a tetanus shot every 10 or small pox once in your life.  If the flu shot really worked no one would ever get flu again.  And there is still, after almost 40 years, no HIV vaccine.  What OP is saying is that what comes out first might fail...or they might never get one.


----------



## aerinha

hermes_lemming said:


> I never said corona was supernatural.  My point was that we're not going to be automatically in the clear w/ whatever gets released this oct-early next year or whenever the first vaccine will be distributed because of the 50% threshhold.  Yes many were successful but after a while and multiple trials.  Here's some examples:
> 
> Case in point - polio took 2 yrs.  1955-57 - 90% of incidence of polio cases fell.  Salk never patented his discovery. https://www.passporthealthusa.com/2019/06/how-was-the-polio-vaccine-developed/
> 
> Shingles vaccine reduces your chances by 51%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingles Zostavax Vaccination | What You Should Know | CDC
> 
> 
> People 60 years of age or older should get shingles vaccine. Studies show that more than 99% of Americans aged 40 and older have had chickenpox, and shingles is cause by the same virus as chickenpox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Measles vaccine took 9 yrs to make: https://www.cdc.gov/measles/about/history.html
> 
> Hep B took 4 yrs: https://www.hepb.org/prevention-and-diagnosis/vaccination/history-of-hepatitis-b-vaccine/#:~:text=Four years after discovering the,treated form of the virus.


Don’t forget About 40 years and no HIV vaccine or true cure either.  Plus even if they get a covid shot they have to mass produce it and convince people to get it which will take more time.


----------



## jblended

I don't think it's an either/or situation. Of course we need a vaccine and I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. I just hope that we _also _figure out how to manage the symptoms better while we're waiting for the vaccine, so that fewer patients become critically ill.
I feel like the latter will come sooner; just as they found that Cortisone has been used successfully for Covid patients, I'm hoping other existing medication or procedures may be applicable to Covid patients that prevents the rapid deterioration that seems to happen after Day 5 (of being symptomatic).
In the end, we'll need both these things, as well as people's cooperation (how did this ever become political?) to regain normalcy.

--------

Also, I really don't want to clog up the thread all the time but, please know that I am beyond touched by every mention I get. I did not mean to worry anyone when I was posting my experience and I never thought I would be welcomed back in this way. I feel so undeserving of the support I get on here. Thank you one and all. You are amazing human beings and I feel very grateful to be a part of this community. 

---------
@hermes_lemming I hope you don't mind my asking; how is your cousin's husband doing?


----------



## BigPurseSue

jblended said:


> Clearly it's not an either/or situation. Of course we need a vaccine and I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. I just hope that we _also _figure out how to manage the symptoms better while we're waiting for the vaccine, so that fewer patients become critically ill.
> I feel like the latter will come sooner; just as they found that Cortisone has been used successfully for Covid patients, I'm hoping other existing medication or procedures may be applicable to Covid patients that prevents the rapid deterioration that seems to happen after Day 5 (of being symptomatic).
> In the end, we'll need both these things, as well as people's cooperation (how did this ever become political?) to regain normalcy.
> 
> --------
> 
> Also, I really don't want to clog up the thread all the time but, please know that I am beyond touched by every mention I get. I did not mean to worry anyone when I was posting my experience and I never thought I would be welcomed back in this way. I feel so undeserving of the support I get on here. Thank you one and all. You are amazing human beings and I feel very grateful to be a part of this community.
> 
> ---------
> @hermes_lemming I hope you don't mind my asking; how is your cousin's husband doing?



We're all really worried about you JBlended and wishing you the best. What you're going through is a horrible, horrible difficult thing. Sometimes the kind words and well-wishes of friends is the best medicine there is to keep one going through, keep one's head up, and fight the hard fight. And that's what we're sending you. Get well!


----------



## jblended

BigPurseSue said:


> We're all really worried about you JBlended and wishing you the best. What you're going through is a horrible, horrible difficult thing. Sometimes the kind words and well-wishes of friends is the best medicine there is to keep one going through, keep one's head up, and fight the hard fight. And that's what we're sending you. Get well!


Oh, please don't be worried! I'm definitely improving every day and I'm sure I'll be bouncing around soon enough. It's just a slow process that requires patience. I've been lacking in that patience  but am reminding myself every day that tomorrow will be easier.
Thank you ever so much! Certainly, the kindness I've received here has moved me to tears repeatedly (I'm not kidding), and it's been really bolstering my spirits not to feel so alone in all of this. There's no way to express how grateful and humbled I am. 
I hope I can repay everyone in kind and find a way to bring positivity to your worlds the way you have done mine.
Please stay safe and keep on smiling. This has been a tough year for everyone but this too shall pass.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I don't think it's an either/or situation. Of course we need a vaccine and I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. I just hope that we _also _figure out how to manage the symptoms better while we're waiting for the vaccine, so that fewer patients become critically ill.
> I feel like the latter will come sooner; just as they found that Cortisone has been used successfully for Covid patients, I'm hoping other existing medication or procedures may be applicable to Covid patients that prevents the rapid deterioration that seems to happen after Day 5 (of being symptomatic).
> In the end, we'll need both these things, as well as people's cooperation (how did this ever become political?) to regain normalcy.
> 
> --------
> 
> Also, I really don't want to clog up the thread all the time but, please know that I am beyond touched by every mention I get. I did not mean to worry anyone when I was posting my experience and I never thought I would be welcomed back in this way. I feel so undeserving of the support I get on here. Thank you one and all. You are amazing human beings and I feel very grateful to be a part of this community.
> 
> ---------
> @hermes_lemming I hope you don't mind my asking; how is your cousin's husband doing?


He is finally getting better, thank you for asking. Once again my cousin's prayers worked. 

But she's still a nervous wreck as she lives in texas and well the cases are rising in an unprecedented rate. 

Her biggest headache these days comes from her teenage kids who are pissed they are not allowed to hangout with their gf and friends. Young love.


----------



## Chagall

In spite of all the negative gloom about a vaccine for this virus there are some things in our favour. Never in the history of the world have so many scientific minds been working around the clock to one end. Breakthroughs happen all the time.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Vaccination works in two ways.  It provides a degree of immunity and protection to the recipient and also reduces the overall level of the pathogen in the community - meaning the chance of encountering the pathogen goes down and therefore significantly reduces the chance of getting infected in the first place.  That’s why a vaccine giving less than 100% immunity is still an effective vaccine.  And why the more people are vaccinated, the better it is for everyone.  Vaccination works, it saves millions of lives.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

aerinha said:


> Because The flu is well studied and they know how to make a flu vaccine, They don’t know much about covid and don’t know how to make a vaccine for it.  Even the flu shot isn’t great, they often get the mix wrong and the vaccine isn’t effective Like that year the swine flu went around.  We lost a student to it and he had gotten the shot, but It wasn’t in the mix so the vaccine didn’t protect people from it.  The flu vaccine also only lasts a few months in the body, which is why you get it yearly vs a tetanus shot every 10 or small pox once in your life.  If the flu shot really worked no one would ever get flu again.  And there is still, after almost 40 years, no HIV vaccine.  What OP is saying is that what comes out first might fail...or they might never get one.


Not everyone gets a flu shot yearly maybe 60% of the populace. Many don’t and get the flu. Of course it’s not 100% effective, but I think if you do have the shot your bout of the flu will be hopefully milder.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s depressing to think that a truly effective vaccine could be years away.


----------



## Chagall

pixiejenna said:


> It’s depressing to think that a truly effective vaccine could be years away.


I don’t believe that. Call me a fool or a dreamer, I’ve been called worse, lol, but there is just too much at stake. Our world has so much more knowledge and technology now, plus a much larger scientific community than in the past when the other vaccines were developed. I have no idea how but I believe they will come up with a successful, safe, vaccine in a timely fashion.


----------



## sdkitty

Nick Cordero has died....41 with no underlying condition that I know of.  But he got an infection in the hospital.  So sad.








						Broadway Star Nick Cordero Dies
					

Over the course of 13 weeks, the Tony Award-nominated star woke up from a medically-induced coma and underwent a leg amputation due to COVID-19 complications




					people.com


----------



## lovieluvslux

Very sad.  Saw the interview with his wife.  They think he caught Covid on a plane.  



sdkitty said:


> Nick Cordero has died....41 with no underlying condition that I know of.  But he got an infection in the hospital.  So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadway Star Nick Cordero Dies
> 
> 
> Over the course of 13 weeks, the Tony Award-nominated star woke up from a medically-induced coma and underwent a leg amputation due to COVID-19 complications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


----------



## youngster

Chagall said:


> In spite of all the negative gloom about a vaccine for this virus there are some things in our favour. Never in the history of the world have so many scientific minds been working around the clock to one end. Breakthroughs happen all the time.





Clearblueskies said:


> Vaccination works in two ways.  It provides a degree of immunity and protection to the recipient and also reduces the overall level of the pathogen in the community - meaning the chance of encountering the pathogen goes down and therefore significantly reduces the chance of getting infected in the first place.  That’s why a vaccine giving less than 100% immunity is still an effective vaccine.  And why the more people are vaccinated, the better it is for everyone.  Vaccination works, it saves millions of lives.



In addition, I read that once about 25% of a population is immune to a disease (or has been successfully vaccinated against it), the spread of the disease is dramatically reduced. So, even if the first vaccine isn't perfection, it will likely still help dramatically.


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> Because The flu is well studied and they know how to make a flu vaccine, They don’t know much about covid and don’t know how to make a vaccine for it.  *Even the flu shot isn’t great, they often get the mix wrong and the vaccine isn’t effective *Like that year the swine flu went around.  We lost a student to it and he had gotten the shot, but It wasn’t in the mix so the vaccine didn’t protect people from it.  The flu vaccine also only lasts a few months in the body, which is why you get it yearly vs a tetanus shot every 10 or small pox once in your life.  If the flu shot really worked no one would ever get flu again.  And there is still, after almost 40 years, no HIV vaccine.  What OP is saying is that what comes out first might fail...or they might never get one.



The flu mutates though, and it mutates rapidly, which is why the annual vaccine is not always effective.  With covid19, it does not appear to be mutating per a report from NPR last week.  More than 47,000 covid19 genomes have been uploaded from around the world to databases, with more being uploaded every day, and each is examined closely.  Back in January, they only had 1 complete genome to study.   A PhD at Johns Hopkins said that they have not yet found any mutation.  The conclusion was that this will make it easier for vaccine makers to develop an effective vaccine. Now, they still don't know whether it will mutate in 6 months or in a year so they are still not sure if it will be a one-and-done type vaccine, like for measles which is more contagious than covid19 btw, or whether there might need to be an annual covid19 shot along with a flu shot.


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> The flu mutates though, and it mutates rapidly, which is why the annual vaccine is not always effective.  With covid19, it does not appear to be mutating per a report from NPR last week.  More than 47,000 covid19 genomes have been uploaded from around the world to databases, with more being uploaded every day, and each is examined closely.  Back in January, they only had 1 complete genome to study.   A PhD at Johns Hopkins said that they have not yet found any mutation.  The conclusion was that this will make it easier for vaccine makers to develop an effective vaccine. Now, they still don't know whether it will mutate in 6 months or in a year so they are still not sure if it will be a one-and-done type vaccine, like for measles which is more contagious than covid19 btw, or whether there might need to be an annual covid19 shot along with a flu shot.



Its mutated.. not only has it mutated but it's more infectious now



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/06/29/coronavirus-mutation-science/?arc404=true


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> Its mutated.. not only has it mutated but it's more infectious now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/06/29/coronavirus-mutation-science/?arc404=true


All viruses mutate.  The path usually gravitates towards being more infectious and less deadly.  Reason being a virus that kills its host dies off with the host.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Its mutated.. not only has it mutated but it's more infectious now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/06/29/coronavirus-mutation-science/?arc404=true



That article seems to confirm some of the NPR information/report which is that they've looked at almost 50,000 complete genomes.
_Of the approximately 50,000 genomes of the new virus that researchers worldwide have uploaded to a shared database, about 70 percent carry the mutation, officially designated D614G but known more familiarly to scientists as “G.” _

The article also said:
_The mutation does not seem to lead to worse outcomes in patients. Nor did it alter the virus’s response to antibodies from patients who had the D variant, Choe said, suggesting that vaccines being developed based on the original version of the virus will be effective against the new strain. _

Also:
_All the studies still have to pass peer review, and they have to be reproduced using the real version of the virus.  Even then, Andersen said, it will be too soon to say that the G variant transmits faster among people. _


----------



## MaseratiMomma

whateve said:


> They always say that even if it doesn't protect you completely from getting the flu, you are likely to get a milder case if you get the shot. I hope that would be true if the coronavirus vaccine is only 50% effective.


My concern with milder cases is that they can still have fatal effects. I was reading an article (one of about 20 today.... so not sure where) that a young 30something who never had to be hospitalized, ended up having a stroke.

It’s just heartbreaking on all the levels.


----------



## whateve

MaseratiMomma said:


> My concern with milder cases is that they can still have fatal effects. I was reading an article (one of about 20 today.... so not sure where) that a young 30something who never had to be hospitalized, ended up having a stroke.
> 
> It’s just heartbreaking on all the levels.


I'm terrified of the lasting effects. We don't know if the asymptomatic people could have complications many years later, just like shingles gets people who have had chicken pox.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> --------
> 
> Also, I really don't want to clog up the thread all the time but, please know that I am beyond touched by every mention I get. I did not mean to worry anyone when I was posting my experience and I never thought I would be welcomed back in this way. I feel so undeserving of the support I get on here. Thank you one and all. You are amazing human beings and I feel very grateful to be a part of this community.
> 
> ---------


Jblended, I look forward to your posts! Thank you for sharing your journey with us. Your story has helped me have a better understanding about the impact of Covid19.  Please don't feel like you are clogging the thread. Just wanted you to know that I feel like your sharing has been quite valuable and I appreciate it. I am so glad that you are healing.


----------



## luckylove

Transported said:


> Jblended, I look forward to your posts! Thank you for sharing your journey with us. Your story has helped me have a better understanding about the impact of Covid19.  Please don't feel like you are clogging the thread. Just wanted you to know that I feel like your sharing has been quite valuable and I appreciate it. I am so glad that you are healing.



+!! Sooo happy to have you back, Jblended! You have been missed by all of us. Sending warmest wishes your way!


----------



## Chagall

Even scientists with all the gloom and doom predictions could very well be simply wrong. I remember a lot of scientists predicting planes dropping out of the sky and all the digital calendars being messed up at the millennium on New Years eve 2000! Nothing happened.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

It will be interesting to look back on COVID-19 in a year or two. How much of what we believe to be absolute fact at this moment in time will turn out to be erroneous?


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> It will be interesting to look back on COVID-19 in a year or two. How much of what we believe to be absolute fact at this moment in time will turn out to be erroneous?


I think the only thing people will be asking themselves is how did we end up with almost 150,000 Americans dead in six months, and why didn’t anyone step up to the plate and try to prevent it. Will it be brushed off as collateral damage?
JMO, of course
*and in two years will that number be closer to half a million?


----------



## youngster

V0N1B2 said:


> I think the only thing people will be asking themselves is how did we end up with almost 150,000 Americans dead in six months, and why didn’t anyone step up to the plate and try to prevent it. Will it be brushed off as collateral damage?
> JMO, of course
> *and in two years will that number be closer to half a million?



In a free society there is pretty much no way to stop the spread of a highly contagious virus unless you totally lockdown like they did in China, which would simply not be tolerated or adhered to in any way, shape or form here.   Apparently, people were not allowed to leave their homes for months in China.  Personally, I would have done it if told or asked to do so, for the benefit of everyone, but I have a house to roam in and don't have little children climbing the walls.   (I also am absolutely sure of one thing . . . I do not believe any of the numbers of ill or dead coming out of China either.)

In hindsight, there were a lot of things that might have reduced the spread but it would have had to have been done in January: halting worldwide air traffic completely with the exception of critical, essential business or government travel, closing our borders completely to the north and south, closing bars, restaurants, live entertainment, sports events, locking down retirement communities and nursing homes, etc.  But, since the first case wasn't even found in the U.S. until late January, few people would have gone along with those kind of draconian measures at that time.


----------



## BigPurseSue

youngster said:


> In a free society there is pretty much no way to stop the spread of a highly contagious virus unless you totally lockdown like they did in China, which would simply not be tolerated or adhered to in any way, shape or form here.   Apparently, people were not allowed to leave their homes for months in China.  Personally, I would have done it if told or asked to do so, for the benefit of everyone, but I have a house to roam in and don't have little children climbing the walls.   (I also am absolutely sure of one thing . . . I do not believe any of the numbers of ill or dead coming out of China either.)
> 
> In hindsight, there were a lot of things that might have reduced the spread but it would have had to have been done in January: halting worldwide air traffic completely with the exception of critical, essential business or government travel, closing our borders completely to the north and south, closing bars, restaurants, live entertainment, sports events, locking down retirement communities and nursing homes, etc.  But, since the first case wasn't even found in the U.S. until late January, few people would have gone along with those kind of draconian measures at that time.



In China they were/are taking temperatures of passengers before allowing people on public transportation. Can you imagine the outcry if any city in the U.S. tried that? People are pulling guns when McDonald's employees tell them the dining room is closed.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> In China they were/are taking temperatures of passengers before allowing people on public transportation. Can you imagine the outcry if any city in the U.S. tried that? People are pulling guns when McDonald's employees tell them the dining room is closed.


Temperature taking is ineffective. People on this thread have reported irregular results. Sitting in front of the air conditioning for a few minutes before they take your temperature is enough to fool them. I think it is giving people a false sense of security, and it doesn't account for asymptomatic people who can pass the test and still spread the disease.


----------



## pixiejenna

The temperature taking is also ineffective because not everyone is 98.6 degrees for example I‘m usually 96.9-97.9 range. So I could have a temp of 99.9 which is below the 100.4 + temp range that we’d be sent home from work but for me personally would be a high temperature. It was funny because when we got our first temp gun our GM was testing it out in people and mine was the lowest and he’s Like well you have the fan on that’s why your so low. I’m like no I just have a low temperature I turned it off and he redid it later and got the same temperature.


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> That article seems to confirm some of the NPR information/report which is that they've looked at almost 50,000 complete genomes.
> _Of the approximately 50,000 genomes of the new virus that researchers worldwide have uploaded to a shared database, about 70 percent carry the mutation, officially designated D614G but known more familiarly to scientists as “G.” _
> 
> The article also said:
> _The mutation does not seem to lead to worse outcomes in patients. Nor did it alter the virus’s response to antibodies from patients who had the D variant, Choe said, suggesting that vaccines being developed based on the original version of the virus will be effective against the new strain. _
> 
> Also:
> _All the studies still have to pass peer review, and they have to be reproduced using the real version of the virus.  Even then, Andersen said, it will be too soon to say that the G variant transmits faster among people. _


My friend, that article is one of several I found. They all align in saying that its not more infectious overall.


youngster said:


> In addition, I read that once about 25% of a population is immune to a disease (or has been successfully vaccinated against it), the spread of the disease is dramatically reduced. So, even if the first vaccine isn't perfection, it will likely still help dramatically.


Are you referring to herd immunity?  " 70% of the population — more than 200 million people — would have to recover from COVID-19 to halt the epidemic. " https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...th/herd-immunity-and-coronavirus/art-20486808



MaseratiMomma said:


> My concern with milder cases is that they can still have fatal effects. I was reading an article (one of about 20 today.... so not sure where) that a young 30something who never had to be hospitalized, ended up having a stroke.
> 
> It’s just heartbreaking on all the levels.


Go back in the thread several months. Unfortuantely this is all there.  Children are dying of this disease. Breaks my heart.



whateve said:


> I'm terrified of the lasting effects. We don't know if the asymptomatic people could have complications many years later, just like shingles gets people who have had chicken pox.



Yep that's listed too earlier in this thread.



Chagall said:


> Even scientists with all the gloom and doom predictions could very well be simply wrong. I remember a lot of scientists predicting planes dropping out of the sky and all the digital calendars being messed up at the millennium on New Years eve 2000! Nothing happened.


Same can be said for those who thought this would disappear by june/warmer months.



V0N1B2 said:


> I think the only thing people will be asking themselves is how did we end up with almost 150,000 Americans dead in six months, and why didn’t anyone step up to the plate and try to prevent it. Will it be brushed off as collateral damage?
> JMO, of course
> *and in two years will that number be closer to half a million?


It could have been prevented but not by avoidance.



youngster said:


> In a free society there is pretty much no way to stop the spread of a highly contagious virus unless you totally lockdown like they did in China, which would simply not be tolerated or adhered to in any way, shape or form here.   Apparently, people were not allowed to leave their homes for months in China.  Personally, I would have done it if told or asked to do so, for the benefit of everyone, but I have a house to roam in and don't have little children climbing the walls.   (I also am absolutely sure of one thing . . . I do not believe any of the numbers of ill or dead coming out of China either.)
> 
> In hindsight, there were a lot of things that might have reduced the spread but it would have had to have been done in January: halting worldwide air traffic completely with the exception of critical, essential business or government travel, closing our borders completely to the north and south, closing bars, restaurants, live entertainment, sports events, locking down retirement communities and nursing homes, etc.  But, since the first case wasn't even found in the U.S. until late January, few people would have gone along with those kind of draconian measures at that time.


They knew of this disease in late Jan but once again no action was taken. Even now, not everyone is willing to wear a mask, social distance and stay home.. for the sake of individuality - despite the fact that they're literally putting innocent people at risk of catching this disease.



whateve said:


> Temperature taking is ineffective. People on this thread have reported irregular results. Sitting in front of the air conditioning for a few minutes before they take your temperature is enough to fool them. I think it is giving people a false sense of security, and it doesn't account for asymptomatic people who can pass the test and still spread the disease.


Agreed - my doctor said the range of symptoms was all over the place.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Other than Brazil most countries have done better than the US. That’s why we’re on Europe’s banned list. There’s actually one variable the countries with the most successful response have...women leaders. 



youngster said:


> In a free society there is pretty much no way to stop the spread of a highly contagious virus unless you totally lockdown like they did in China, which would simply not be tolerated or adhered to in any way, shape or form here.   Apparently, people were not allowed to leave their homes for months in China.  Personally, I would have done it if told or asked to do so, for the benefit of everyone, but I have a house to roam in and don't have little children climbing the walls.   (I also am absolutely sure of one thing . . . I do not believe any of the numbers of ill or dead coming out of China either.)
> 
> In hindsight, there were a lot of things that might have reduced the spread but it would have had to have been done in January: halting worldwide air traffic completely with the exception of critical, essential business or government travel, closing our borders completely to the north and south, closing bars, restaurants, live entertainment, sports events, locking down retirement communities and nursing homes, etc.  But, since the first case wasn't even found in the U.S. until late January, few people would have gone along with those kind of draconian measures at that time.





BigPurseSue said:


> In China they were/are taking temperatures of passengers before allowing people on public transportation. Can you imagine the outcry if any city in the U.S. tried that? People are pulling guns when McDonald's employees tell them the dining room is closed.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Are you referring to herd immunity?  " 70% of the population — more than 200 million people — would have to recover from COVID-19 to halt the epidemic. " https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...th/herd-immunity-and-coronavirus/art-20486808



Nope, not talking about herd immunity which encompasses the vast majority of the population. While herd immunity should be a goal, the spread of an infection (any infection) will slow down significantly when you get to around 25%.  If 1 out of 4 people are immune, it becomes harder to spread and the the R0 value (which is the average number of people who will contract a contagious disease from one person with that disease) will start declining.


----------



## youngster

hermes_lemming said:


> Its mutated.. not only has it mutated but it's more infectious now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/06/29/coronavirus-mutation-science/?arc404=true





hermes_lemming said:


> My friend, that article is one of several I found. They all align in saying that its not more infectious overall.



I am confused then.  In the first quote, from earlier this morning, you said it's more infectious.


----------



## BigPurseSue

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Other than Brazil most countries have done better than the US. That’s why we’re on Europe’s banned list. There’s actually one variable the countries with the most successful response have...women leaders.



I've read about that. I've heard it speculated that countries open to electing female leaders may have certain cultural characteristics that commingle with citizens' open-mindedness toward public health issues, science and virus control. I think it was the columnist Nicholas Kristof who speculated that female leaders like Merkel and Ardern listen attentively to the opinions of scientists and experts and formulate carefully-thought-out plans and responses, while male despots like Erdogan bluster on their own crazy, chaotic egotistical paths. Iran is another case in point. But I think certain issues like public health and even health care are easier for smaller, economically stable countries to manage than they are for geographically sprawling and philosophically diverse countries like the U.S. Not excusing the U.S., just pointing out that we are prone to free-for-all on just about every possible occasion.


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> I am confused then.  In the first quote, from earlier this morning, you said it's more infectious.


sorry typo. meant more infectious


----------



## hermes_lemming

youngster said:


> Nope, not talking about herd immunity which encompasses the vast majority of the population. While herd immunity should be a goal, the spread of an infection (any infection) will slow down significantly when you get to around 25%.  If 1 out of 4 people are immune, it becomes harder to spread and the the R0 value (which is the average number of people who will contract a contagious disease from one person with that disease) will start declining.


Can you please provide the link to this article?  I actually tried looking yesterday but was unsuccessful.  I believe you but Id like to read it myself to better educate myself on this virus because this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: OMG! The whole major City center & surrounding Suburbs are on full Lockdown AGAIN! For 6 WEEKS!!!  As of midnight last night (Tuesday). Back to Stage 3, so you are only allowed out to: 1: Exercise 2: School 3: Work 4: Grocery shopping.

Our curve just keeps going up & up & it seems to be centered around the City & the surrounding Suburbs. Not even close to where I live in the outer regions & on the other side of the City. 

I'm am SO happy I don't live anywhere near the City & are on the outer regions - But, it wouldn't surprise me at all if another announcement is made & the whole of my State has to go on full lockdown for another 6 WEEKS!!! AGAIN!!!! 

It's NOT fair if my whole State has to go on full lockdown again. It's thanks to those WHO were NOT doing the right thing & those of us that were are now paying for your inconsiderate, ignorant, selfish, entitled, torrent behavior all because you CHOSE to do what the hell you wanted to do!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











FMD! I'm SO enraged!!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: OMG! The whole major City center & surrounding Suburbs are on full Lockdown AGAIN! For 6 WEEKS!!!  As of midnight last night (Tuesday). Back to Stage 3, so you are only allowed out to: 1: Exercise 2: School 3: Work 4: Grocery shopping.
> 
> Our curve just keeps going up & up & it seems to be centered around the City & the surrounding Suburbs. Not even close to where I live in the outer regions & on the other side of the City.
> 
> I'm am SO happy I don't live anywhere near the City & are on the outer regions - But, it wouldn't surprise me at all if another announcement is made & the whole of my State has to go on full lockdown for another 6 WEEKS!!! AGAIN!!!!
> 
> It's NOT fair if my whole State has to go on full lockdown again. It's thanks to those WHO were NOT doing the right thing & those of us that were are now paying for your inconsiderate, ignorant, selfish, entitled, torrent behavior all because you CHOSE to do what the hell you wanted to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FMD! I'm SO enraged!!



I am so sorry. I feel the same, we are sacrificing so much to flatten the curve in our area but because of other ignorant and selfish people my kids won't be in school and husband will likely still not be able to work for months. It is infuriating.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> This might just work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777646


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m pretty burnt out from work I have a vacation next week and I;ve already mentally checked out. I was talking about it with our outside safety guy(he’s an outside source our company hired to help maintain safety). He said that he’s seeing it at all of the stores as well as the other companies his company also works with. The main things he’s seeing is a downturn in cleaning practices, a huge up take in customers being nasty/rude/abusive towards employees, improper mask use both customers and employees, and employees just being flat out exhausted in general. He’s actually recommending people to take time off because this is far from over. 

My town also made the news today for having to close 3 athletic summer programs with the high school due to students testing positive with covid. I’m expecting to see a lot more cases locally most of our cases where I live generally were all Nursing home related. The other thing that has made me nervous is how many people were out and about on the 4th of July. Yes lots of things were closed but I saw SO many people posting pictures on FB of them in huge groups and in the lake. I probably sound crazy but I wouldn’t feel comfortable at all going in the water with hundreds of people you don’t know also in the same water. I was actually shocked to see how many other people were in the water.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I’m pretty burnt out from work I have a vacation next week and I;ve already mentally checked out. I was talking about it with our outside safety guy(he’s an outside source our company hired to help maintain safety). He said that he’s seeing it at all of the stores as well as the other companies his company also works with. The main things he’s seeing is a downturn in cleaning practices, a huge up take in customers being nasty/rude/abusive towards employees, improper mask use both customers and employees, and employees just being flat out exhausted in general. He’s actually recommending people to take time off because this is far from over.
> 
> My town also made the news today for having to close 3 athletic summer programs with the high school due to students testing positive with covid. I’m expecting to see a lot more cases locally most of our cases where I live generally were all Nursing home related. The other thing that has made me nervous is how many people were out and about on the 4th of July. Yes lots of things were closed but I saw SO many people posting pictures on FB of them in huge groups and in the lake. I probably sound crazy but I wouldn’t feel comfortable at all going in the water with hundreds of people you don’t know also in the same water. I was actually shocked to see how many other people were in the water.


I wouldn't want to go in the water either although I haven't heard of people getting it from water. However, people who are swimming will be breathing heavily when they come up. When they had the polio scare in the 40s or 50s, no one went swimming.


----------



## Chagall

Cases seem to be on the upswing in many countries around the world. Russia, Australia, Brazil, US and on. Canadian cases are down but fears are arising again because of what is happening south of the border. I can’t believe how this situation has been mishandled. By politicians and the general public. What a disaster. So hard to discuss this without getting political.


----------



## holiday123

So my local radio station just said that some of the hospitals in our county are only reporting positive tests, not the negatives. They are supposed to report all results. So by only reporting positive tests, they are skewing the positivity rate. If they test 100 people and 20 are positive, 80 are negative, they are just reporting 20 positive tests performed or a 100% positive rate. Also, they aren't reporting uniques, only positives. Our department gets tested weekly. If we test positive 6 weeks in a row, we are reported as 6 positives vs. 1. So frustrating when they fiddle with the numbers like this.

They also said the median age testing positive dropped from the 50's to the low 30's and the majority are 20 somethings who are asymptomatic. The number of positives is increasing, but the death rate is declining. They conveniently did not mention the long-term effects the virus can have on some people.


----------



## bellarusa

I didn't take any time off for the 4th. I think I'm taking some time this week as I'm accumulating PTOs at a rate that I'll max out soon.  It will be great to take few days off to read a good novel or binge some shows, rather than just news, new and more news.

Remember - respect science, respect nature, respect each other.


----------



## Chagall

Many of us thought that a lot of places were opening up too soon and in a haphazard manner. Now cases are spiking. How predictable was that!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: So now we are on FULL LOCKDOWN AGAIN!!!!!!! I'M SO F****ING OVER IT!!!!! Another 6 WEEKS of SIP, Restaurants, Cafe's,  Pubs, Bars, Gym's, Beauty Salons, Daycare centers & everything else that only just opened is CLOSED AGAIN!!!!! School holidays has been extended for another week. The School holidays should have ended tomorrow (Friday) My Aussie time. Only Years 11 & 12 are allowed back thus far.

So we are looking at around between the 19th & 23rd of August before Stage 3 restrictions *Might* be lifted. I'm beyond f***ing livid!!!


We had basically One month WITHOUT Stage 3 Restrictions since early March & some only just lifted on the 22nd of June, only to now fully close again. If you add all the time in SIP restrictions it would 5+ Months on FULL Lockdown this YEAR SO FAR??????? Lifting the Restrictions will be in Stages again!!

*Some *of those businesses that only just opened Restaurants, Pubs, Cafe's..etc..are go to fold, no patrons & no money coming in is an absolute disaster for our economy. We're already in a recession due to this Virus & now going on full lockdown again, I feel & others do too, that it will turn into a depression.

People that I personally know were suppose to get a pay increase in July, Nope! They received a pay CUT????? They were hit with higher taxes & penalty rates cut when working on weekends. Because the Government is handing out money to those who don't deserve it & those that do are paying for it!! How is that fair for the average person earning an average wage only to work the same amount of hours BUT receive a pay cut??????


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: So now we are on FULL LOCKDOWN AGAIN!!!!!!! I'M SO F****ING OVER IT!!!!! Another 6 WEEKS of SIP, Restaurants, Cafe's,  Pubs, Bars, Gym's, Beauty Salons, Daycare centers & everything else that only just opened is CLOSED AGAIN!!!!! School holidays has been extended for another week. The School holidays should have ended tomorrow (Friday) My Aussie time. Only Years 11 & 12 are allowed back thus far.
> 
> So we are looking at around between the 19th & 23rd of August before Stage 3 restrictions *Might* be lifted. I'm beyond f***ing livid!!!
> 
> 
> We had basically One month WITHOUT Stage 3 Restrictions since early March & some only just lifted on the 22nd of June, only to now fully close again. If you add all the time in SIP restrictions it would 5+ Months on FULL Lockdown this YEAR SO FAR??????? Lifting the Restrictions will be in Stages again!!
> 
> *Some *of those businesses that only just opened Restaurants, Pubs, Cafe's..etc..are go to fold, no patrons & no money coming in is an absolute disaster for our economy. We're already in a recession due to this Virus & now going on full lockdown again, I feel & others do too, that it will turn into a depression.
> 
> People that I personally know were suppose to get a pay increase in July, Nope! They received a pay CUT????? They were hit with higher taxes & penalty rates cut when working on weekends. Because the Government is handing out money to those who don't deserve it & those that do are paying for it!! How is that fair for the average person earning an average wage only to work the same amount of hours BUT receive a pay cut??????


My daughter got a pay cut. She works for a state government and they cut salaries 10% across the board. It is partly because the state's expenses have gone up due covid.

Are you still going to be able to get your medical treatments now that you've started?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> My daughter got a pay cut. She works for a state government and they cut salaries 10% across the board. It is partly because the state's expenses have gone up due covid.
> 
> Are you still going to be able to get your medical treatments now that you've started?



Well our Government needs to repay the massive debt we are now in so why not take it from the average income worker & those earning a higher salary just get paid the same and if not, more!!!


Yes! They cannot cancel my treatment once I've already started, thank goodness! I'm on week 6 (Tomorrow my last day on week 6) with 6 more weeks to go, I hope & pray. The only thing they can do is change which Hospital I go to & ATM I'm still local & I will fight it if I have to, since I'm not allowed to drive after my treatment due to the side effects. Currently I'm only about 8 minutes away from the hospital I'm going to (that's the only reason they allow me to drive, reluctantly), if it changes it would be about a 40 minute drive to the next nearest hospital & that I cannot do. I would need someone to drive me there & back & now with this lockdown, that's out of the question.


----------



## jblended

I've tested negative for antibodies. Twice.
As in, I gave samples to be used in two different serology tests (one French produced, the other I'm not sure). This, at the request of my doctor who is doing his own research into these antibody kits so that he can make more informed decisions moving forward. I was happy to give 2 samples and be doubly sure of my status.
This is not the result I hoped for. My onset of symptoms was the beginning of May, so I should have had some resistance by now. That both tests came back negative for antibodies does not bode well for me.


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> I've tested negative for antibodies. Twice.
> As in, I gave samples to be used in two different serology tests (one French produced, the other I'm not sure). This, at the request of my doctor who is doing his own research into these antibody kits so that he can make more informed decisions moving forward. I was happy to give 2 samples and be doubly sure of my status.
> This is not the result I hoped for. My onset of symptoms was the beginning of May, so I should have had some resistance by now. That both tests came back negative for antibodies does not bode well for me.



That's disappointing, jblended. Will they try the test again in a couple of weeks?

At this point it doesn't sound like anyone knows whether having the antibodies will actually offer any protection. So much of the research seems to be based on supposition and theories.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I've tested negative for antibodies. Twice.
> As in, I gave samples to be used in two different serology tests (one French produced, the other I'm not sure). This, at the request of my doctor who is doing his own research into these antibody kits so that he can make more informed decisions moving forward. I was happy to give 2 samples and be doubly sure of my status.
> This is not the result I hoped for. My onset of symptoms was the beginning of May, so I should have had some resistance by now. That both tests came back negative for antibodies does not bode well for me.


That is disappointing.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> I've tested negative for antibodies. Twice.
> As in, I gave samples to be used in two different serology tests (one French produced, the other I'm not sure). This, at the request of my doctor who is doing his own research into these antibody kits so that he can make more informed decisions moving forward. I was happy to give 2 samples and be doubly sure of my status.
> This is not the result I hoped for. My onset of symptoms was the beginning of May, so I should have had some resistance by now. That both tests came back negative for antibodies does not bode well for me.


Sorry to hear that .......it must be so frustrating. 
Is it possible that the antibody tests have a low rate of accuracy? Perhaps that is why your Doc is doing his own research. Are you still continuing to feel improvements in your health. I hope that each day is better and better.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Dextersmom

jblended said:


> I've tested negative for antibodies. Twice.
> As in, I gave samples to be used in two different serology tests (one French produced, the other I'm not sure). This, at the request of my doctor who is doing his own research into these antibody kits so that he can make more informed decisions moving forward. I was happy to give 2 samples and be doubly sure of my status.
> This is not the result I hoped for. My onset of symptoms was the beginning of May, so I should have had some resistance by now. That both tests came back negative for antibodies does not bode well for me.


I am sorry to hear this, @jblended.  I know that feeling of disappointment. I haven't experienced what you have, but I did have the worst flu of my life at the end of January. I though for certain I had Covid 19, but I also tested negative for the antibodies and felt shocked and disappointed at the results. I think you are very kind and brave and strong, and I truly appreciate you sharing all of your updates as well as your thoughts and feelings around all of this.


----------



## canto bight

Five doctors at one of the practices my dad goes to tested positive today and there are likely to be other doctors, nurses, and employees who will test positive (or that we didn't hear about when we were told by a family friend who works for a practice in the same care system).  Thankfully, he hasn't been to his doctor in quite some time.  But the story is that they spread it to each other at work through lack of social distancing in the break room.  Whether or not this is true, I can't say.

So there are five families who could be infected, numerous other staff members and patients that could be infected, and a practice that will be shut down and unable to provide care to patients who were finally able to start receiving care again after three to four months of things being limited or shut down.  It's terrifying honestly.


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> Five doctors at one of the practices my dad goes to tested positive today and there are likely to be other doctors, nurses, and employees who will test positive (or that we didn't hear about when we were told by a family friend who works for a practice in the same care system).  Thankfully, he hasn't been to his doctor in quite some time.  But the story is that they spread it to each other at work through lack of social distancing in the break room.  Whether or not this is true, I can't say.
> 
> So there are five families who could be infected, numerous other staff members and patients that could be infected, and a practice that will be shut down and unable to provide care to patients who were finally able to start receiving care again after three to four months of things being limited or shut down.  It's terrifying honestly.


That is scary. Were they wearing masks when seeing patients? My husband has had to go to the doctor a few times since lockdown and we are terrified every time. I need an appointment soon just to get my prescriptions refilled. I sure hope the doctor will agree to a phone appointment. She doesn't really need to see me, she just wants to be able to bill for it.


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> I've tested negative for antibodies. Twice.
> As in, I gave samples to be used in two different serology tests (one French produced, the other I'm not sure). This, at the request of my doctor who is doing his own research into these antibody kits so that he can make more informed decisions moving forward. I was happy to give 2 samples and be doubly sure of my status.
> This is not the result I hoped for. My onset of symptoms was the beginning of May, so I should have had some resistance by now. That both tests came back negative for antibodies does not bode well for me.


This is really interesting. Would you mind sharing when you had your last positive PCR test? 

The antibodies might be shot-lived, but you may have memory B lymphocytes; these cells rapidly produce high levels of antibodies when exposed again to a virus.


----------



## jblended

Thanks everyone. It hit me a little hard initially, but in the end I have no control over this.
Whether I have antibodies or not, I'm going to continue distancing and wearing masks until this thing is under control. In the meantime, we have to adapt and carry on with life.

It has become a challenge for me to stay positive and calm. I went to mail a parcel the other day and 3 people in the post office queue behind me had no masks on. I was freaking out inside.
It was so irrational: I kept telling myself to breathe, I was masked, I've already had it, calm down... but I really felt my heart racing from it. I kept thinking how an elderly person would feel if they found themselves in my position. That must happen a lot these days, where someone vulnerable and doing their best to navigate the world safely finds that others around them are refusing to follow guidelines. 
I wish people would just cooperate.



bag-mania said:


> That's disappointing, jblended. Will they try the test again in a couple of weeks?


It's up to me now. I can ask to be retested in a month, or I can ask to be tested if I hear of another 'brand' (produced by a different lab) of tests being approved.
I will try again, I think. No harm in it but it gives me something to hope for.
My doctor has been very stern about me following protocol (distancing, masks, etc) because he doesn't want me to get a third round. I think the news hurt him more than it did me. 



Transported said:


> Is it possible that the antibody tests have a low rate of accuracy? Perhaps that is why your Doc is doing his own research.


Yes, some tests have low accuracy rates. Those rapid tests (done with a finger prick like a glucose test) are said to be only 30% accurate. The serology tests I took are meant to be 95%-99% accurate, I think. I got that from conversation with the lab tech who took my blood, but if anyone knows better, please feel free to correct me. I don't want to spread incorrect info. 
I think all medics are doing their own research at this point because so little is known, and they're looking to learn anything to help them care for patients better as the number of infected keeps growing. 



Dextersmom said:


> I though for certain I had Covid 19, but I also tested negative for the antibodies and felt shocked and disappointed at the results.


That's funny. I know 3 people who've said similar things. They were sick in Dec, Jan and March, respectively. Two of them are in the US, the other is in the UK, and all of them saying they were so weak and ill, it was like a super-flu or something and they were knocked off their feet for 2-3 weeks. Everyone tested negative for antibodies, as well.
I really am wondering about the accuracy of the tests.


----------



## jblended

Sorry missed this comment...


Chanbal said:


> This is really interesting. Would you mind sharing when you had your last positive PCR test?
> 
> The antibodies might be shot-lived, but you may have memory B lymphocytes; these cells rapidly produce high levels of antibodies when exposed again to a virus.



I can't remember the exact date, but I had a positive PCR result during my last hospital admission. This was in June.


----------



## jblended

Also, because I'm aware we have a lot of nurses, doctors and front line workers on this board: Thank you all for the work you're doing. Thanks isn't enough, as you have dedicated your lives to caring for others and are now putting in double the effort under extremely stressful circumstances, as well as spending your own free time reading up and researching this novel virus. There's a lot being done behind the scenes by the front line and we are deeply indebted to you


----------



## Dextersmom

jblended said:


> Thanks everyone. It hit me a little hard initially, but in the end I have no control over this.
> Whether I have antibodies or not, I'm going to continue distancing and wearing masks until this thing is under control. In the meantime, we have to adapt and carry on with life.
> 
> It has become a challenge for me to stay positive and calm. I went to mail a parcel the other day and 3 people in the post office queue behind me had no masks on. I was freaking out inside.
> It was so irrational: I kept telling myself to breathe, I was masked, I've already had it, calm down... but I really felt my heart racing from it. I kept thinking how an elderly person would feel if they found themselves in my position. That must happen a lot these days, where someone vulnerable and doing their best to navigate the world safely finds that others around them are refusing to follow guidelines.
> I wish people would just cooperate.
> 
> 
> It's up to me now. I can ask to be retested in a month, or I can ask to be tested if I hear of another 'brand' (produced by a different lab) of tests being approved.
> I will try again, I think. No harm in it but it gives me something to hope for.
> My doctor has been very stern about me following protocol (distancing, masks, etc) because he doesn't want me to get a third round. I think the news hurt him more than it did me.
> 
> 
> Yes, some tests have low accuracy rates. Those rapid tests (done with a finger prick like a glucose test) are said to be only 30% accurate. The serology tests I took are meant to be 95%-99% accurate, I think. I got that from conversation with the lab tech who took my blood, but if anyone knows better, please feel free to correct me. I don't want to spread incorrect info.
> I think all medics are doing their own research at this point because so little is known, and they're looking to learn anything to help them care for patients better as the number of infected keeps growing.
> 
> 
> That's funny. I know 3 people who've said similar things. They were sick in Dec, Jan and March, respectively. Two of them are in the US, the other is in the UK, and all of them saying they were so weak and ill, it was like a super-flu or something and they were knocked off their feet for 2-3 weeks. Everyone tested negative for antibodies, as well.
> I really am wondering about the accuracy of the tests.


I am as well and something inside of me still thinks I had it and no longer had any antibodies at the time I was tested.  
I live in Southern California and it was unlike any flu I've ever had.  I missed 4 days in a row of work because I was too weak to get out of bed and when I was feeling well enough to return to work and normal life, I felt bone tired and that feeling lingered for several weeks. I remember that I kept wondering if I would ever get back to my normal energy level.


----------



## Chagall

Three nail salons and a golf course have active cases in a city near us. There again how could these places be considered mandatory. We were kept in lockdown for three months where we couldn’t even see a doctor except in dire emergencies. Then we could run out and play golf and get tattoos and get our nails done. These salons and golf course now have to deal with all the testing and people being put in isolation. This was obviously done for the economy, and pressure from the impatient public, but for these places it has been a step backwards.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> Three nail salons and a golf course have active cases in a city near us. There again how could these places be considered mandatory. We were kept in lockdown for three months where we couldn’t even see a doctor except in dire emergencies. Then we could run out and play golf and get tattoos and get our nails done. These salons and golf course now have to deal with all the testing and people being put in isolation. This was obviously done for the economy, and pressure from the impatient public, but for these places it has been a step backwards.


I said the exact same words a couple of pages back and the replies were safety procedures will be implemented. States that opened early and not in timed phases are hot zones now with covid19 infections. I was quoted several times and rebuffed by several fonts on this thread. My response was just wait and see. Right now I dont see any recent posts from these fonts.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lilybarb said:


> I'm here.


How is your state numbers for covid19 infection rate?


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> That's funny. I know 3 people who've said similar things. They were sick in Dec, Jan and March, respectively. Two of them are in the US, the other is in the UK, and all of them saying they were so weak and ill, it was like a super-flu or something and they were knocked off their feet for 2-3 weeks. Everyone tested negative for antibodies, as well.
> I really am wondering about the accuracy of the tests.



They may have had the flu and been knocked out for that amount of time. We've all been focusing solely on COVID this year but the flu still did all of the damage it does every year, with hundreds of thousands of hospitalizations and tens of thousands of deaths. Most of us don't think of influenza as being that serious since we've all had it at some point and survived just fine. But I had a friend who passed away several years ago from the seasonal flu. She was only in her mid-30s and was in excellent health. For whatever reason that flu hit her brutally hard and she was gone within only a few days. I have never underestimated the lethalness of the "regular" flu since then and I always make sure I get the vaccine each year.


----------



## Chanbal

The virus is out of control in the US, we will not be able to resume our normal lives anytime soon.

_Harvard public health experts said the nation’s COVID-19 epidemic is getting “quite out of hand” and that, with cases rising rapidly in the hardest-hit states and a two-week lag between infection and hospitalization, the situation appears set to worsen quickly._









						Pandemic threatens to veer out of control in U.S.
					

Harvard public health experts said the U.S. coronavirus epidemic is getting “quite out of hand” and that lower death rates and younger populations testing positive should give no comfort.




					news.harvard.edu


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> I can't remember the exact date, but I had a positive PCR result during my last hospital admission. This was in June.


Thanks for sharing this. You may find this graph useful:



"_After recovering from an infection, the concentration of antibodies against the infectious agent gradually declines over the ensuing weeks, months, or even years. A time may come when antibodies against that agent can no longer be detected. Nevertheless, the individual often is still protected against a second case of the disease; that is, the person is still immune. In fact, a second exposure to the agent usually calls forth a more rapid and larger response to the antigen. This is called the secondary response._"









						15.4A: Clonal Selection and Immunological Memory
					






					bio.libretexts.org


----------



## jblended

bag-mania said:


> They may have had the flu and been knocked out for that amount of time.


You're right, it's absolutely possible. Covid is dominating but there are still all the regular badies in circulation.
I'm sorry you lost your friend to influenza. 



Chanbal said:


> Thanks for sharing this. You may find this graph useful:


Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I mentioned earlier in the thread I am doing contact tracing. I made several positive calls this week, about 60 this week and they were all ages 1 year to 14. Obviously the parents were super distraught but the news isn't unexpected for them - they went for the test so they had *some* idea their child might have it or have been exposed.   Cases for children are definitely increasing, so schools opening in the fall (USA)... not so sure that will happen?


----------



## MCF

I really hope they don't open the schools. That will be a disaster.


----------



## nycmamaofone

MCF said:


> I really hope they don't open the schools. That will be a disaster.



I agree. We are barreling toward disaster full speed ahead with no breaks in sight.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just read that Disneyworld reopened today?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just read that Disneyworld reopened today?


I’ve been reading all about this... I was supposed to buy annual passes right before SIP orders.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My doc is 100% sure I had the virus back in March. By the time I realized I'd likely had it, a good 3 to 4 weeks had passed before I told him about the symptoms I'd experienced.....symptoms that hadn't even been reported until after I'd recovered.  He had me take an antibody test and it was negative, but he's still sure his diagnosis is correct. His advice is that until an accurate titers test is developed, there's not that much to be gained from the current antibody tests because there's no answer to whether or not each person who has the virus even produces antibodies, and if they do, how long they last.

My fear is that this is the tip of an iceberg.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cavalier Girl said:


> My doc is 100% sure I had the virus back in March. By the time I realized I'd likely had it, a good 3 to 4 weeks had passed before I told him about the symptoms I'd experienced.....symptoms that hadn't even been reported until after I'd recovered.  He had me take an antibody test and it was negative, but he's still sure his diagnosis is correct. His advice is that until an accurate titers test is developed, there's not that much to be gained from the current antibody tests because there's no answer to whether or not each person who has the virus even produces antibodies, and if they do, how long they last.
> 
> My fear is that this is the tip of an iceberg.


I believe your fear is right.  Like I've said before, this is still the first wave.  I dont understand why they reopened Disney World in Florida when it's a hotspot.  This is not the time to be emotional.  You need to be logical.  This virus is deadly.  It may not kill you, but it may cause irrepable harm to others.  To not recognize that risk and act accordingly is selfish.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yes, not only is the virus deadly, but there are far reaching consequences, as well.  I was to start chemo in March, but it's been put off indefinitely.  All my checkup appointments and tests for spread that were to take place this month, have been rescheduled for the beginning of October.  In essence, my ultimate death will likely be from cancer, but it will also be covid related.  In my opinion, this wouldn't be happening on the scale it is if people had taken it seriously from the beginning.

And, this doesn't even take into account to mental health damage the pandemic is causing.


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, not only is the virus deadly, but there are far reaching consequences, as well.  I was to start chemo in March, but it's been put off indefinitely.  All my checkup appointments and tests for spread that were to take place this month, have been rescheduled for the beginning of October.  In essence, my ultimate death will likely be from cancer, but it will also be covid related.  In my opinion, this wouldn't be happening on the scale it it if people had taken it seriously from the beginning.
> 
> And, this doesn't even take into account to mental health damage the pandemic is causing.


This is terrible. I'm so sorry. You must feel so helpless.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, not only is the virus deadly, but there are far reaching consequences, as well.  I was to start chemo in March, but it's been put off indefinitely.  All my checkup appointments and tests for spread that were to take place this month, have been rescheduled for the beginning of October.  In essence, my ultimate death will likely be from cancer, but it will also be covid related.  In my opinion, this wouldn't be happening on the scale it it if people had taken it seriously from the beginning.
> 
> And, this doesn't even take into account to mental health damage the pandemic is causing.


Oh goodness, I’m sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, whateve.  There are days when I do feel helpless, but I remind myself that I'm still alive, and have a good quality of life for now and it makes me appreciative.


----------



## V0N1B2

hermes_lemming said:


> This virus is deadly.  It may not kill you, but it may cause irrepable harm to others.


And yourself. I mean, we still don’t know what kind of permanent damage this virus can do to a person once they’re “cured” so to speak. Permanent lung and/or kidney damage, the ability for the virus to lay dormant and reactivate at some future date... I’m concerned that even if they do find a vaccine, that it will not stop those who had the virus from getting it again.


----------



## ultravisitor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just read that Disneyworld reopened today?


Workers are supposed to sacrifice themselves so that others can have fun and/or make money.


----------



## Amazona

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, not only is the virus deadly, but there are far reaching consequences, as well.  I was to start chemo in March, but it's been put off indefinitely.  All my checkup appointments and tests for spread that were to take place this month, have been rescheduled for the beginning of October.  In essence, my ultimate death will likely be from cancer, but it will also be covid related.  In my opinion, this wouldn't be happening on the scale it is if people had taken it seriously from the beginning.
> 
> And, this doesn't even take into account to mental health damage the pandemic is causing.


I'm so sorry for you and the inhumane conditions you have to live with until you can start to get treatments and check ups again. Not knowing is one of the worst things to deal with. Knowing you need to have treatments but they can not be done...oh dear. Can't even begin to understand.
I hope you stay in good condition and will receive treatment sooner rather than later. I wish there was something more I could do to help you get through this, but I will be thinking of you. Stay strong! ❤️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all for your kind support, but I'm doing well.  I'm grateful to feel good, and to enjoy a wonderful life.  I've been blessed with so much good fortune.  My post was more about the far reaching effects of the pandemic, and how disrespectful it is for people to not take proper precautions.  Before this is over, we're all going to know someone who's been affected, if not by the virus itself, then by the repercussions of it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ultravisitor

New York Times: Internal CDC documents warn full reopening of schools is 'highest risk' for coronavirus spread

Of course, some people think they know better than the CDC.


----------



## Chanbal

This is shocking! 
*30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'*








						30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'
					

Dr. Jane Appleby, chief medical officer for Methodist Hospital and Methodist Children’s Hospital, said in a recorded statement that the unidentified patient told nurses about the party, which she said is hosted by someone diagnosed with coronavirus.  "The thought is people get together to see if...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Chanbal said:


> This is shocking!
> *30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'
> 
> 
> Dr. Jane Appleby, chief medical officer for Methodist Hospital and Methodist Children’s Hospital, said in a recorded statement that the unidentified patient told nurses about the party, which she said is hosted by someone diagnosed with coronavirus.  "The thought is people get together to see if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


So maybe the host should have charges pressed against them?!?
This is insane.


----------



## lorihmatthews

This is all so horrifying. I only leave the house to walk the dog. I've gone to a Walgreen's a few times. But that's it. I don't see this changing for the rest of 2020.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chanbal said:


> This is shocking!
> *30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'
> 
> 
> Dr. Jane Appleby, chief medical officer for Methodist Hospital and Methodist Children’s Hospital, said in a recorded statement that the unidentified patient told nurses about the party, which she said is hosted by someone diagnosed with coronavirus.  "The thought is people get together to see if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


How could anyone still think it’s a hoax? Don’t they read the news?  Don’t they see what’s going on in other countries even if they don’t believe what’s going on in their own?  I‘m very sad to see what’s happening to America.


----------



## luckylove

I went to the doctor last week and was shocked to learn that this doctor believes the corona virus was a hoax! A well educated man of science believing that hoax nonsense?? I was in utter disbelief.  He went on to spout some other really crazy stuff and seemed unhinged to me...


----------



## GhstDreamer

luckylove said:


> I went to the doctor last week and was shocked to learn that this doctor believes the corona virus was a hoax! A well educated man of science believing that hoax nonsense?? I was in utter disbelief.  He went on to spout some other really crazy stuff and seemed unhinged to me...


Time to get a new doctor.


----------



## smallfry

luckylove said:


> I went to the doctor last week and was shocked to learn that this doctor believes the corona virus was a hoax! A well educated man of science believing that hoax nonsense?? I was in utter disbelief.  He went on to spout some other really crazy stuff and seemed unhinged to me...


Very scary!  I would have left the appointment as soon as he said that.


----------



## LavenderIce

luckylove said:


> I went to the doctor last week and was shocked to learn that this doctor believes the corona virus was a hoax! A well educated man of science believing that hoax nonsense?? I was in utter disbelief.  He went on to spout some other really crazy stuff and seemed unhinged to me...



It's shocking to me that people believe it's a hoax.  I work in an ICU with Covid patients.  There is a patient who has it (who has nearly coded several times,) his wife had it and was on a ventilator, and one of his sons has it as well.  His other son still believes it's a hoax.  Thankfully none of the doctors I work with believe it is a hoax.  You need another doctor.  lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> So my local radio station just said that some of the hospitals in our county are only reporting positive tests, not the negatives. They are supposed to report all results. So by only reporting positive tests, they are skewing the positivity rate. If they test 100 people and 20 are positive, 80 are negative, they are just reporting 20 positive tests performed or a 100% positive rate. Also, they aren't reporting uniques, only positives. Our department gets tested weekly. If we test positive 6 weeks in a row, we are reported as 6 positives vs. 1. So frustrating when they fiddle with the numbers like this.
> 
> They also said the median age testing positive dropped from the 50's to the low 30's and the majority are 20 somethings who are asymptomatic. The number of positives is increasing, but the death rate is declining. They conveniently did not mention the long-term effects the virus can have on some people.



Many health officials and elected officials are using the term “positivity rate” to capture how many people being tested are ACTUALLY infected, not just a context-free number of positive or negative cases. 

It is the number of positive cases divided by the total number of tests. 

This means that if the positivity rate increases, the rising number of infected people is NOT just due to testing. In fact, it is due to more people having the virus. 

It actually has nothing to do with how many people are not infected, it’s using proportions to describe how many people are actually infected.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Many health officials and elected officials are using the term “positivity rate” to capture how many people being tested are ACTUALLY infected, not just a context-free number of positive or negative cases.
> 
> It is the number of positive cases divided by the total number of tests.
> 
> This means that if the positivity rate increases, the rising number of infected people is NOT just due to testing. In fact, it is due to more people having the virus.
> 
> It actually has nothing to do with how many people are not infected, it’s using proportions to describe how many people are actually infected.


The positivity in my county doesn't mean much if some hospitals are only reporting positives.  If the rate is total positive divided by total number of tests, but total number of tests isn't being reported accurately then it's not an accurate positivity rate. 
I've started paying more attention to the death rate although that won't tell us anything about long term effects some people may have from the virus.
My friend from high school had it and she can barely walk a block now. She has to use a cane and needs help with her ADLs. She's in her 40's and has always been active. Now she's fatigued all the time.  Her story is similar to a lot that are coming out now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> The positivity in my county doesn't mean much if some hospitals are only reporting positives.  If the rate is total positive divided by total number of tests, but total number of tests isn't being reported accurately then it's not an accurate positivity rate.
> I've started paying more attention to the death rate although that won't tell us anything about long term effects some people may have from the virus.
> My friend from high school had it and she can barely walk a block now. She has to use a cane and needs help with her ADLs. She's in her 40's and has always been active. Now she's fatigued all the time.  Her story is similar to a lot that are coming out now.


Exactly! It would really be helpful to be given more specific data points! It's frustrating to be given only bits and pieces of information.


----------



## Tootsie17

luckylove said:


> I went to the doctor last week and was shocked to learn that this doctor believes the corona virus was a hoax! A well educated man of science believing that hoax nonsense?? I was in utter disbelief.  He went on to spout some other really crazy stuff and seemed unhinged to me...


Maybe you should re-think going to this doctor. I am saying this out of concern.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm seriously thinking about my DD not going back to college for this fall semester. 
I hope it becomes all virtual.


----------



## lorihmatthews

LavenderIce said:


> It's shocking to me that people believe it's a hoax.  I work in an ICU with Covid patients.  There is a patient who has it (who has nearly coded several times,) his wife had it and was on a ventilator, and one of his sons has it as well.  His other son still believes it's a hoax.  Thankfully none of the doctors I work with believe it is a hoax.  You need another doctor.  lol



Wow, that is the most serious case of denial I have ever seen.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> This is shocking!
> *30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-year-old dies after attending 'COVID party' thinking virus was a 'hoax'
> 
> 
> Dr. Jane Appleby, chief medical officer for Methodist Hospital and Methodist Children’s Hospital, said in a recorded statement that the unidentified patient told nurses about the party, which she said is hosted by someone diagnosed with coronavirus.  "The thought is people get together to see if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Sadly I don't find this shocking at all. I recently headbutted with a friend who absolutely believed this. Im guessing she is in her mid to late 30s and she adamantly insisted that she was "immune" because of her age and that aside fr one friend in nyc, none of her friends are sick.  And said friend in nyc was "only sick for a week". She literally said to me "how bad can it (coronavirus) be?!" 

I literally went to town on her pointing out how can she think this, given everything?! She is Chinese. She freaked out about this virus beginning of this year as it slowly went from one part of the globe to another. And now she literally swung to the other side of the fence. And when outdoor dining was allowed, she immediately hit the town for 6 hours, bar hopping from one venue to the next. 

Then again she doesnt believe that racism is "that bad" in the US. She insists my incident with those three men was an anomaly and that the fact that my cousin's husband is repeatedly getting sick with covid a "one off". Im starting to wonder if she hit her head somewhere cuz obviously some synapses are misfiring.

Then there's that sheriff who went on a podium and said we shouldn't be sheep and give into fear mongering.


----------



## luckylove

GhstDreamer said:


> Time to get a new doctor.



I truly thought I was being punk'd. He was out of his mind and the things he ranted about were appalling. He is a specialist that I typically see once every couple of years as long as everything is healthy. He always seemed like a calm, rational and skilled professional in years past so this was unexpected. I wondered if he was on something or having a psychotic break.... no joke! I needed emergency care or risked losing my sight had I not been seen. Never did I feel so unsafe in a dr's office, but I think the emergency action he took will prove to be successful. I am still a bit freaked by the experience. I had to return the next day for the second part of the procedure and follow up care and there was no sign of the crazed person who inhabited his body just the day before.


----------



## luckylove

smallfry said:


> Very scary!  I would have left the appointment as soon as he said that.



I almost did leave... it was the most bizarre experience. Had it not been a medical emergency that needed urgent Attention that very moment, I would have left. It was an out of body experience having to watch myself make the decision to stay or flee.


----------



## smallfry

luckylove said:


> I almost did leave... it was the most bizarre experience. Had it not been a medical emergency that needed urgent Attention that very moment, I would have left. It was an out of body experience having to watch myself make the decision to stay or flee.


It certainly sounds scary.  I hope you're doing well now


----------



## luckylove

smallfry said:


> It certainly sounds scary.  I hope you're doing well now



Yes, thank you! I am showing good early signs of healing and hoping it keeps improving. Will know more at my next follow up. Dr visits for me aren't usually filled with such drama. Once I am in the clear from the procedure, I will investigate other options for future care.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t imagine that your DR thinks that this is a hoax how incredibly unsettling.

My town had a mobile testing site at our high school and will have another one next weekend. I was surprised to see that more summer programs were going on today. Little league had all of the baseball fields full at the elementary in my neighborhood. I don’t understand why people are doing this.


----------



## toujours*chic

A little off topic but does anyone know what happened to our friend *fabuleux*? He has been off tPF grid for a while- during this time, it is a little concerning. If he is just lurking- I hope you are ok.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> They may have had the flu and been knocked out for that amount of time. We've all been focusing solely on COVID this year but the flu still did all of the damage it does every year, with hundreds of thousands of hospitalizations and tens of thousands of deaths. Most of us don't think of influenza as being that serious since we've all had it at some point and survived just fine. But I had a friend who passed away several years ago from the seasonal flu. She was only in her mid-30s and was in excellent health. For whatever reason that flu hit her brutally hard and she was gone within only a few days. I have never underestimated the lethalness of the "regular" flu since then and I always make sure I get the vaccine each year.


Yes the regular flu can be dangerous in some cases. I get my flu shot yearly but  quite a large percentage of people do not. The Covid-19 death rate is quite a bit higher than the regular flu percentage wise unfortunately.


----------



## Chagall

I feel we should forget about antibodies and immunity for now. Assume we are all, whether we have had the virus or not, susceptible to catching it. We should take all precautions and not lower our guards or become complacent. The bottom line is that we need a vaccine.


----------



## Chagall

Premier Doug Ford recently said we will not be opening the Canada US border ‘right now’. Why would he even contemplate that at all for awhile if the Covid increase in the States is accurate. No offense to our American friends. We usually love having you come to visit, but if the spread continues I don’t know what’s going to happen at the border. If it spreads rapidly in Canada it will not help either country.


----------



## Aimee3

toujours*chic said:


> A little off topic but does anyone know what happened to our friend *fabuleux*? He has been off tPF grid for a while- during this time, it is a little concerning. If he is just lurking- I hope you are ok.


You are right. The last time he posted was March 30th.


----------



## MCF

toujours*chic said:


> A little off topic but does anyone know what happened to our friend *fabuleux*? He has been off tPF grid for a while- during this time, it is a little concerning. If he is just lurking- I hope you are ok.


I have thought of him often and looked for his posts. I hope he is ok.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Premier Doug Ford recently said we will not be opening the Canada US border ‘right now’. Why would he even contemplate that at all for awhile if the Covid increase in the States is accurate. No offense to our American friends. We usually love having you come to visit, but if the spread continues I don’t know what’s going to happen at the border. If it spreads rapidly in Canada it will not help either country.


Seriously the US is still in the first wave and getting worse because that is what happens when the economy is flung wide opened even when the baseline hasn't been reached.

Some American politicians want the Canadian government to open borders for American visitors and said on the news that visitors will adhere to whatever covid rules and regulations are in place in the provinces. I don't have faith in that comment. If citizens of a country refuse to adhere to the rules of their own country for the betterment of their fellow citizens and neighbours, I don't see an internal incentive to care about another country's citizens. Of course not all Americans but enough to be alarming especially when I see pictures of mass gatherings across the country.

I have a wedding reception to attend in sept in the US and I so really want to go but unfortunately I can't not with that state still having massive increase of cases. I won't fly there. Yes I even bought a new dress for the reception.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> I say don't open until effective leadership is in place (maybe November?). Seriously the US is still in the first wave and getting worse because that is what happens when the economy is flung wide opened even when the baseline hasn't been reached.
> 
> Some American politicians want the Canadian government to open borders for American visitors and said on the news that visitors will adhere to whatever covid rules and regulations are in place in the provinces. I don't have faith in that comment. If citizens of a country refuse to adhere to the rules of their own country for the betterment of their fellow citizens and neighbours, I don't see an internal incentive to care about another country's citizens. Of course not all Americans but enough to be alarming especially when I see pictures of mass gatherings across the country.
> 
> I have a wedding reception to attend in sept in the US and I so really want to go but unfortunately I can't not with that state still having massive increase of cases. I won't fly there. Yes I even bought a new dress for the reception.


Sorry you can’t attend the wedding, but it would be unwise to go and it could  be worse in the fall. Hope you get a chance to wear your new dress somewhere else. I agree with all you said. It would be a disaster if the border were opened too soon.


----------



## bag-mania

toujours*chic said:


> A little off topic but does anyone know what happened to our friend *fabuleux*? He has been off tPF grid for a while- during this time, it is a little concerning. If he is just lurking- I hope you are ok.



It looks like his last post had political comments in it that were removed by a mod. He may have received a warning about it and gotten mad and left.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## toujours*chic

bag-mania said:


> It looks like his last post had political comments in it that were removed by a mod. He may have received a warning about it and gotten mad and left.


You may be right. He was such a great source of information and he had deep knowledge about luxury brands- I miss his comments.


----------



## minnnea

It is very interesting to read different experiences and views on Covid-19 from different countries.

I am from Finland and the effect covid-19 has and had on my life have been minimal. I have worked as usual however occasionally from home. I am a white collar in production thus attendance is necessary. I think that for my personal life the main thing was that I could not go to restaurants as they were closed. I could not see my friends but we ”teamed” together. I would maybe say that I had more social contacts distant though than I usually have. My friends live in other cities than I do so I do not meet them every month f2f anyway.

All in all my country had good policies in place. There has not been a single case in my area for weeks and alltogether << 50 cases in my city. I am worried that the virus will do a second wave since people are living as they were before. They do not keep their distance. 

It is actually funny to look back how my lifestyle was quaranteen like apart from work (and almost weekly dining out with so) before. I did not go to gym, I did not go shipping or had coffee out, I did not go to movies or other social gatherings before covid-19.


----------



## pmburk

I'm late to the game since I haven't logged in here in a while! I'm in Texas, US. I am director of communications for a larger church in a downtown metro area. We have been closed since mid-March, and I've been working at home. For us, there's not an end in sight. While some churches have gone back to in-person worship, we just aren't willing to risk it, so we're staying closed and offering online worship and other offerings (classes, group meetings etc) - all online. It's weird, and it's difficult. While I am enjoying being at home, I do miss my coworkers and my office. I'm hoping we'll be back by 2021. If you had told me a year ago that I'd be at working at home with all of this going on, I'd have laughed in your face - yet here we are.

My state is under a mask order, a lot of things are closed. For a long time there was nothing at all to do other than stay at home. My husband is still working full time outside the home - he's essential (DoD manufacturing) so they've never closed or worked from home. I haven't seen most of my friends in person since March. It's frustrating.


----------



## MrsGAM

Haven't been on this thread in awhile and I'm catching up! We cancelled our late summer trip to Boston - we'll be going there next summer for the delayed wedding, so I will get there eventually - and we'll be visiting one of our State Parks instead. Thankfully, I didn't lose any money from the cancellation. Found out over the weekend that one of my favorite fall festivals has been cancelled. I was really looking forward to it since the big summer festival was cancelled, so I'm super bummed about this news. I'm just waiting for my favorite nearby town fair to be cancelled as well. Also, some of the fallout from Covid-19 and small businesses having to close for so long is showing up. One of the popular local restaurants announced they're closing all their locations and a local favorite bar/restaurant had their last day of business recently. That first restaurant's closing was such a surprise and the 2nd one is too bad since the city did a lot of work on that street and it looks amazing now. I see so many more people just walking around the area and there's a handful of new business in the surrounding buildings (can't believe how many new businesses there are popping up during this time, too!).

I still haven't gone out to eat at a restaurant yet, though we've gotten take out and curbside meals. The only thing we've done is gone to the outdoor farmer's market to support the local small businesses. I've also done a bit of thrift shopping, but there weren't too many people around and I used a lot of hand sanitizer plus wore a mask. I'm hesitant to go anywhere indoors with a crowd since face masks aren't mandatory in my state (though they are encouraged), and hardly anyone is using them now.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I haven’t gotten my car washed since March. I have a monthly membership and I used to go once or twice a week. I got one month refunded because they closed but they’re open since last month. I’m debating if I want to cancel the membership all together. They do offer the option of staying in the car instead of them driving it through. But I haven’t gone because I don’t really want people I don’t know in my car. But also because I’m afraid of them using towels from car to car and what if the car they cleaned before me had people who were sick. I don’t feel like it would be worth it to go and stay in the car because they probably aren’t doing much in car cleaning then. I did wash my car myself once and it was awful lol, I bought wash and a scrubbing brush that you attach to the hose. It was hard to reach the top even with the hose attachment and my bad shoulder hurt a few days after. Should I just cancel it or am I crazy to still want my car washed?


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> So I haven’t gotten my car washed since March. I have a monthly membership and I used to go once or twice a week. I got one month refunded because they closed but they’re open since last month. I’m debating if I want to cancel the membership all together. They do offer the option of staying in the car instead of them driving it through. But I haven’t gone because I don’t really want people I don’t know in my car. But also because I’m afraid of them using towels from car to car and what if the car they cleaned before me had people who were sick. I don’t feel like it would be worth it to go and stay in the car because they probably aren’t doing much in car cleaning then. I did wash my car myself once and it was awful lol, I bought wash and a scrubbing brush that you attach to the hose. It was hard to reach the top even with the hose attachment and my bad shoulder hurt a few days after. Should I just cancel it or am I crazy to still want my car washed?


Can you email them and ask if they're using fresh towels car to car? I always want a clean car too, lol..so I wouldn't cancel unless I was able to do it frequently on my own. Just my opinion!
More and more info is coming out about the virus not lasting on surfaces for as long as previously thought.


----------



## staceyjan

pixiejenna said:


> So I haven’t gotten my car washed since March. I have a monthly membership and I used to go once or twice a week. I got one month refunded because they closed but they’re open since last month. I’m debating if I want to cancel the membership all together. They do offer the option of staying in the car instead of them driving it through. But I haven’t gone because I don’t really want people I don’t know in my car. But also because I’m afraid of them using towels from car to car and what if the car they cleaned before me had people who were sick. I don’t feel like it would be worth it to go and stay in the car because they probably aren’t doing much in car cleaning then. I did wash my car myself once and it was awful lol, I bought wash and a scrubbing brush that you attach to the hose. It was hard to reach the top even with the hose attachment and my bad shoulder hurt a few days after. Should I just cancel it or am I crazy to still want my car washed?



I also debated about canceling but DH took the car last week to get washed.  I did wipe the steering wheel down w a Clorox wipe when I took the car out the next day, just for a piece of mind. 

 But, I was thinking if I took it, I could spray the inside w Lysol when the car is done and let it sit for a few minutes then keep mask on when driving home. DH thinks I am over paranoid and I think he is not cautious enough.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> So I haven’t gotten my car washed since March. I have a monthly membership and I used to go once or twice a week. I got one month refunded because they closed but they’re open since last month. I’m debating if I want to cancel the membership all together. They do offer the option of staying in the car instead of them driving it through. But I haven’t gone because I don’t really want people I don’t know in my car. But also because I’m afraid of them using towels from car to car and what if the car they cleaned before me had people who were sick. I don’t feel like it would be worth it to go and stay in the car because they probably aren’t doing much in car cleaning then. I did wash my car myself once and it was awful lol, I bought wash and a scrubbing brush that you attach to the hose. It was hard to reach the top even with the hose attachment and my bad shoulder hurt a few days after. Should I just cancel it or am I crazy to still want my car washed?


Can you just have them clean the exterior? I don't think it would matter if they used the same towels on the outside of the car. If the people in the car before you were sick, the germs would be mostly on the inside of their car. If there were germs transferred from the towels to your car, they would die within hours. You could always just wipe your door handles when you get home if you are worried. It isn't like you regularly touch most exterior parts of your car.


----------



## lorihmatthews

whateve said:


> Can you just have them clean the exterior? I don't think it would matter if they used the same towels on the outside of the car. If the people in the car before you were sick, the germs would be mostly on the inside of their car. If there were germs transferred from the towels to your car, they would die within hours. You could always just wipe your door handles when you get home if you are worried. It isn't like you regularly touch most exterior parts of your car.



This. I had my car washed 2 weeks ago and they only did the exterior. Actually to protect their employees and customers they are only doing exterior wash now.


----------



## pixiejenna

They are spraying a sanitizing spray before you go back to your car with a focus on frequently touched areas steering wheel, shift knob, and door handles. But I’m also sensitive to chemicals they also use a air freshener and I always request for them not to use it and when they don’t listen to the instructions I sneeze the whole way home. So the idea of having more stuff sprayed in my car.


----------



## arnott

My Cousin in Ontario finally received the Cotton Johnny Was Mask I sent her today.

Also enjoyed this music video:

Written whilst in lockdown and released on the 22nd June, Roger Taylor's new chart topping single is now supported by this beautiful video, reflecting the current times of Covid-19.


----------



## Chanbal

I feel like we are all playing Russian roulette with this virus. I just want to wake up from this nightmare.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Chanbal said:


> I feel like we are all playing Russian roulette with this virus. I just want to wake up from this nightmare.




Me too, I wish this was only a dream.


----------



## Chagall

So true it often to me seems like a dream, one I want to wake up from. Everyone where I live is acting like it is over not following any of the rules. Gathering in groups no masks or social distancing. My partner now is beginning to believe this and taking risks that scare me. I also don’t know what they mean by two vaccines being close to being available. If two or more become available who gets which one. If one country develops a vaccine are they obligated to share it with the rest of the world? Confused. I am very afraid of spreading the virus to a very vulnerable relative who I have to interact with, 
so it’s more complicated than just being afraid for oneself.


----------



## luckylove

Ugh... So here are just some of the small examples I have witnessed personally of why cases are spiking in the US. I went to the hair salon recently to have roots finally done. I sat outside, had her put the color on and washed it out at home. They kept the back door near me wide open. I happen to overhear the next color client chatting with another client saying she is happy to have stayed at work in her office this entire time. She then goes on to say her coworker just tested positive for the virus.... they share an office. She continued happily chatting on various topics. Well HELLO! Aren't you now supposed to be self quarantining if you found out yesterday that your coworker who shares your office has Covid?? Why are you out and about?? I was happy to run out of there.

While seeking emergency care at specialist, dr tells me his front office girl is out on suspicion of Covid and awaiting the results. He mocks her assuming I will agree with him since he believes virus is a hoax. Gee, I imagine most dr's might have out of abundance of caution closed the office, but I guess you would have to live in reality to have acted responsibly.

What is wrong with people? Do we not have a shared responsibility to look out for the health and safety of one another especially in a time of a Pandemic?

And please, don't get me started on "Covid parties.."


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

The local company contracted with ontrac to deliver packages couldn't deal with the increased business due to the pandemic. The owner was caught scanning 300 packages as delivered, then destroying them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> Ugh... So here are just some of the small examples I have witnessed personally of why cases are spiking in the US. I went to the hair salon recently to have roots finally done. I sat outside, had her put the color on and washed it out at home. They kept the back door near me wide open. I happen to overhear the next color client chatting with another client saying she is happy to have stayed at work in her office this entire time. She then goes on to say her coworker just tested positive for the virus.... they share an office. She continued happily chatting on various topics. Well HELLO! Aren't you now supposed to be self quarantining if you found out yesterday that your coworker who shares your office has Covid?? Why are you out and about?? I was happy to run out of there.
> 
> While seeking emergency care at specialist, dr tells me his front office girl is out on suspicion of Covid and awaiting the results. He mocks her assuming I will agree with him since he believes virus is a hoax. Gee, I imagine most dr's might have out of abundance of caution closed the office, but I guess you would have to live in reality to have acted responsibly.
> 
> What is wrong with people? Do we not have a shared responsibility to look out for the health and safety of one another especially in a time of a Pandemic?
> 
> And please, don't get me started on "Covid parties.."


This is why I'm wary of eating out, take out basically anything prepared outside of my kitchen for consumption. Over the weekend, I found my balls and took the pup for a walk, passing by 3 outdoor dining/sidewalk establishments.  W/o fail, most of the wait staff were wearing their masks incorrectly (ie. not on their nose).


----------



## 880

GhstDreamer said:


> If citizens of a country refuse to adhere to the rules of their own country for the betterment of their fellow citizens and neighbours, I don't see an internal incentive to care about another country's citizens.


agree totally with this and wish it were not the case.


----------



## 880

TC1 said:


> More and more info is coming out about the virus not lasting on surfaces for as long as previously thought.


Agree with this! All the virus on surfaces isn’t supposedly the complete virus, just fragments! I also found that reading a Tpfer quote on the thread your minimalist closet  was very comforting and could also be applicable to the cars interior: TPfer Poulinska wrote we are safe unless we eat the bag


----------



## Chanbal

Let's hope this is real:
"Moderna’s potential vaccine to prevent Covid-19 produced neutralizing antibodies in all 45 patients in its early stage human trial, according to newly released data."



			https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/14/moderna-says-its-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-produced-robust-immune-response-in-all-patients.html


----------



## 880

minnnea said:


> It is very interesting to read different experiences and views on Covid-19 from different countries.
> 
> I am from Finland and the effect covid-19 has and had on my life have been minimal. I have worked as usual however occasionally from home. I am a white collar in production thus attendance is necessary. I think that for my personal life the main thing was that I could not go to restaurants as they were closed. I could not see my friends but we ”teamed” together. I would maybe say that I had more social contacts distant though than I usually have. My friends live in other cities than I do so I do not meet them every month f2f anyway.
> 
> All in all my country had good policies in place. There has not been a single case in my area for weeks and alltogether << 50 cases in my city. I am worried that the virus will do a second wave since people are living as they were before. They do not keep their distance.
> 
> It is actually funny to look back how my lifestyle was quaranteen like apart from work (and almost weekly dining out with so) before. I did not go to gym, I did not go shipping or had coffee out, I did not go to movies or other social gatherings before covid-19.


Minnnea, I think it’s interesting too. precovid, I worked from home and actually didn’t venture out much due to some back and wrist issues. I had stopped high impact exercising (squash lessons) in 2018 bc of an ankle cartilage surgery and then last year had another issue. a few friends are in the same city, but super busy and we mainly ommunicated on line. . . So I see a lot of parallels too.  though, of course,  I wish the governments response to covid in the US was different

Lucky love, I am glad you were at least sitting outside when you heard the next customer had Prolonged  contact  with someone who Tested positive. Hopefully you were also far away!

chanbal, fingers crossed that the vaccine comes soon! Hopefully flu and covid season won’t intersect too badly.


----------



## jblended

I cannot believe I'm posting this.

I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.

I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.

I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room! 

Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I cannot believe I'm posting this.
> 
> I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.
> 
> I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
> When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.
> 
> I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
> And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!


I'm so sorry. I hope it is something different and relatively minor. The last time you posted I thought you were ready to leave quarantine and head home. Did you go home yet?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope it is something different and relatively minor. The last time you posted I thought you were ready to leave quarantine and head home. Did you go home yet?


Yes!  2 days ago and my cats are still punishing me for me being away for so long, ha ha!

I've had the fever since arriving and was ignoring it, but when I lost my voice I had to call the hospital because it was an early symptom the first time, and they said it's best to repeat the test. I hate that swab, it feels like they're digging into my eye balls! 

However, I'm really hopeful that it's not covid this time. 
I am staying calm and taking each moment as it comes. I needed to vent because my friend's reaction hurt my feelings, but I will not let this mess with my head. I will repeat the test and take appropriate action based on the results.


----------



## minnnea

jblended said:


> I cannot believe I'm posting this.
> 
> I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.
> 
> I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
> When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.
> 
> I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
> And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!



Lets hope you only have a seasonal cold this time  This sounds inconsiderate from your friends. I think, especially if you live in an epidemic area, every cold and cold related symptom should be considered possibly COVID19 and tested. Here at least it is recommended to get tested if you have any symptoms.

We don't wear masks where I live but aren't masks like most useful when you speak because there is always some droplets when you speak? The incorrect use of PPE never stops surprise me. People do wear mask but put it on and off while touching their face, only protect their mouth and in some cases use the mask as a jaw protector. If you wear vinyl gloves you seem to get a pass to 1) touch all surfaces and then touch your face and phone 2) not keep you distance at the store.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh @jblended I’m so sorry to hear this. I’m afraid this virus has really made itself at home with you. I hope that it’s a minor cold and you are able to stay home to rest up. Please keep us updated on how you’re doing.

Equally as sorry to hear that your friends are being unsupportive. I get the frustration of many people about how this has affected their lives, but I am equally as frustrated with how selfish people are being in regards of how they’re responding in their frustration.  Whether it be not wearing a mask in public, wearing a mask half as$ed, large groups of people, lack of social distancing in public spaces, pitching 3 year old hissy fits at people in retail/restaurants literally doing their job,  and the complete disregard of science. We’re in the first wave of the virus.


----------



## jblended

minnnea said:


> aren't masks like most useful when you speak because there is always some droplets when you speak? The incorrect use of PPE never stops surprise me. People do wear mask but put it on and off while touching their face, only protect their mouth and in some cases use the mask as a jaw protector. If you wear vinyl gloves you seem to get a pass to 1) touch all surfaces and then touch your face and phone 2) not keep you distance at the store.


Yes to all of this! Of course masks are most necessary when you speak, cough or sneeze, or even if you exhale with force like when you're exercising. And you're so right about the gloves! I tell everyone, the gloves are like a second skin, not some magical covid barrier. Either change them often or disinfect them as you would do your own bare hands. Yet people think if they're wearing the mask as a jaw bra or wearing gloves, then there's a magic shield protecting them!


pixiejenna said:


> Oh @jblended I’m so sorry to hear this. I’m afraid this virus has really made itself at home with you. I hope that it’s a minor cold and you are able to stay home to rest up. Please keep us updated on how you’re doing.


Thank you, and I'm afraid you'll have no choice but to receive my updates as this is my one safe outlet! Sorry in advance! 


pixiejenna said:


> Equally as sorry to hear that your friends are being unsupportive. I get the frustration of many people about how this has affected their lives, but I am equally as frustrated with how selfish people are being in regards of how they’re responding in their frustration. Whether it be not wearing a mask in public, wearing a mask half as$ed, large groups of people, lack of social distancing in public spaces, pitching 3 year old hissy fits at people in retail/restaurants literally doing their job, and the complete disregard of science. We’re in the first wave of the virus.



I do not understand these people at all. I'm seeing so much of this selfish behaviour. How many people are being unnecessarily exposed due to this attitude? How many front line workers are we putting at additional risk? It's especially hard to watch my friends get frustrated and quit all the guidelines all together. We've lost mutual friends- and relatives of friends- to covid, and I am living proof of how hard it is to suffer from it, yet they still choose to behave recklessly?! I am beyond frustrated. I don't feel like anyone in my circle has even stopped to think "people I know have died from this"; they're too busy focusing on how it is too hot to wear a mask and thinking, 'I want my normal life back'. It's really sad.
Like you said, this is the first wave! I dread to think of the second!


----------



## minnnea

jblended said:


> Yes to all of this! Of course masks are most necessary when you speak, cough or sneeze, or even if you exhale with force like when you're exercising. And you're so right about the gloves! I tell everyone, the gloves are like a second skin, not some magical covid barrier. Either change them often or disinfect them as you would do your own bare hands. Yet people think if they're wearing the mask as a jaw bra or wearing gloves, then there's a magic shield protecting them!



I actually when there was covid19 cases in my area (I think there has not been a case in my city in a month now) got really pissed at grocery shop when people really came to your skin yet they had their gloves on and barely wanted to touch anything. I suppose it is easier to think that something you touch is dirty and maybe there was not so much info in march-may but still. COVID19 is most likely a transmitted though droplets/infected particles secretions or respiratory droplets etc in contact with people. I am not a medical professional but as I understand it the surface transmission is not a major way to contract the disease and there is debate how much it actually occurs (if so it is hard to know due the lack of evidence). That said I wash and disinfect my hands often, do not touch my face in public etc add would not lick surfaces but I find it difficult to understand why people seem to act as if they were "scared" of objects not people.


----------



## jblended

minnnea said:


> I actually when there was covid19 cases in my area (I think there has not been a case in my city in a month now) got really pissed at grocery shop when people really came to your skin yet they had their gloves on and barely wanted to touch anything. I suppose it is easier to think that something you touch is dirty and maybe there was not so much info in march-may but still. COVID19 is mostly a transmitted though droplets/infected particles secretions or respiratory/other droplets. I am not a medical professional but as I understand it the surface transmission is not a major way to contract the disease and there is debate how much it actually occurs (if so it is hard to know due the lack of evidence). That said I wash and disinfect my hands often, do not touch my face in public etc add would not lick surfaces but I find it difficult to understand why people seem to act as if they were "scared" of objects not people.


I wasn't clear, sorry. My issue with people using gloves incorrectly was that they would touch their own face/masks often, thinking that it was okay to do so because they are wearing gloves. 
When really, if you feel you need to adjust your mask or scratch an itch, one should change the gloves and/or disinfect them first, just as you would if you were not wearing gloves at all.

Also, you are right, evidence seems to suggest that surface transmission is not the main culprit. Social distancing is really important.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jblended said:


> I cannot believe I'm posting this.
> 
> I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.
> 
> I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
> When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.
> 
> I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
> And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!


Omg, I am so sorry that you are going through this! Fingers crossed that this is not covid-19 again! Virtual hugs to you!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## 880

Jblended, agree with all of the above am so sorry this is happening. There have been articles in BBC etc about how Drs have been seeing more cases where irrespective of testing, covid can linger and re-emerge like dengue fever. Couldn’t find the BBC article, but here is a similar one describing the phenomenon better than I have. https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-covid-19-twice-reinfection-antibody-herd-immunity

actually the way covid has affected my life is that I came back to TPF and also started to look actively  for happier or uplifting news and I found this. I hope it brings you a small bit of enjoyment. Coronavirus: ‘Lego helped me get out of bed’ https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-53271864

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> Yes!  2 days ago and my cats are still punishing me for me being away for so long, ha ha!
> 
> I've had the fever since arriving and was ignoring it, but when I lost my voice I had to call the hospital because it was an early symptom the first time, and they said it's best to repeat the test. I hate that swab, it feels like they're digging into my eye balls!
> 
> However, I'm really hopeful that it's not covid this time.
> I am staying calm and taking each moment as it comes. I needed to vent because my friend's reaction hurt my feelings, but I will not let this mess with my head. I will repeat the test and take appropriate action based on the results.



Saying prayers for you, my dear! So sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. You really need a break from this. We will all do our best here to support you and keep your spirits lifted! Hugs to you, my friend!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Oh @jblended Im so sorry you’re not feeling well, please keep us updated, we all care about you and are sending much love and healing wishes!!!


----------



## jblended

chicinthecity777 said:


> Omg, I am so sorry that you are going through this! Fingers crossed that this is not covid-19 again! Virtual hugs to you!





luckylove said:


> Saying prayers for you, my dear! So sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. You really need a break from this. We will all do our best here to support you and keep your spirits lifted! Hugs to you, my friend!





OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Oh @jblended Im so sorry you’re not feeling well, please keep us updated, we all care about you and are sending much love and healing wishes!!!



Thanks to you all! I'm staying positive and I ask that nobody feels bad around my updates. My intention is merely to relay what is happening, not to create stress in this community. 

I'm so humbled by the kindness I'm always receiving here. Thank you all and I hope I can bring the same sunshine into your worlds as you have mine during these past few months! 




880 said:


> Couldn’t find the BBC article, but here is a similar one describing the phenomenon better than I have. https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-covid-19-twice-reinfection-antibody-herd-immunity


This article essentially described my experience. I've been in the ring twice with Covid, and my second round was harsher than the first. I can't imagine I'd have it a 3rd time so quickly, but I have to wait for the test and not get ahead of myself.



880 said:


> Coronavirus: ‘Lego helped me get out of bed’ https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-53271864


Very cool! Thank you so much for sharing! 

I'll post an update once I have the results. Please stay safe and keep smiling, everyone.


----------



## zinacef

The real fear has finally arrived in my household.  my husband is positive.  He went to work Friday, the last time I saw him in person til Monday this week. He developed a low grade temp with chills Saturday and head didn’t feel right ,Sunday still with low grade temp and chills. Got tested Monday and result came Tuesday. So far, symptoms had been very mild but this virus is unpredictable so we have to continue monitoring .  We did contact tracing at work but it could have been anywhere else like grocery store. Anyways, swift action in place.  We had a plan in place should one of us turn positive.  We have two girls and one of them has quit her summer job pronto and the other has been taken off schedule indefinitely. Now, they’re packing to move back to the college apartment 3 hours away to control contact.  Overall, we are not really on top of each other in our home.  They occupy the second level of our home and when not at work, they stay on their own. Rarely, we stay in one common place since COViD. I’ve shared the bed with my husband Monday only which was the most stupid we’ve done,  we don’t do hugs and kiss since COViD. We’re trying to be tough birds but it is what it is.  I slept in the couch last night and as planned, anybody who turns will occupy the masters BR and BR. Like any household, we have our favorite chair ,etc... so we have never really touched anything that’s his. I could have slept in my purse and gift room, it’s a big room above the garage but I would have to go thru one of the girls BR and we don’t want unnecessary contact and shedding. We wear mask around each other.  He watches TV in the BR or on his device and I have the living room.  We have taken our own walks and due to our work, we have always been independent of each other. When the kids were small we have worked exactly opposite each other so we can take care of them on our own and it still has not changed much, we have common off days every 2 weeks for only 2 days. We take long vacations every year which is none this year due to COViD. Sounds like we got it together but this disease has so many unknowns so the fear remains. I know when we returned to working out in the gym, some people have expressed refusal to be on the same classes I attend due to my work exposure. I know who they are but it is what it is. Been off the gym this week and I’ve always stayed from from other people and have worn mask all the time. So gym is completely off for now.  I know, my friends will really wonder as I’ve been in the gym for years. I’ll just go MIA. Anyways, We have 2 yorkies and one of them is totally crazy about my husband. He’s like toddler that wakes up looking for him day in and day out. He stays with him on the recliner all the time. I know there has been a dog that contracted COViD. So today is a new day, our real new normal and all we can do is try our best. It’s not a perfect plan but we have a plan. We count the blessing that we are able to do the plans that we made months ago.


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> I cannot believe I'm posting this.
> 
> I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.
> 
> I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
> When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.
> 
> I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
> And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!


I'm very sorry jblended, please follow all the recommendations (liquids, rest, relax...) and keep us updated. We are rooting for you.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> Yes!  2 days ago and my cats are still punishing me for me being away for so long, ha ha!
> 
> I've had the fever since arriving and was ignoring it, but when I lost my voice I had to call the hospital because it was an early symptom the first time, and they said it's best to repeat the test. I hate that swab, it feels like they're digging into my eye balls!
> 
> However, I'm really hopeful that it's not covid this time.
> I am staying calm and taking each moment as it comes. I needed to vent because my friend's reaction hurt my feelings, but I will not let this mess with my head. I will repeat the test and take appropriate action based on the results.


jblended I will continue to keep you in my prayers and am sending virtual hugs..... healing vibes and wishes. I hope the fur babies stop punishing you and start being kind and cuddly....... Ugh I am so sorry that this is happening hoping that it is something other than Covid19 and that is easily treated. Please keep us posted and vent away..... we all need a safe place to do that. rooting for you.....


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@zinacef thinking about you and hoping his case stays mild and that the rest of you are okay or asymptomatic!


----------



## rutabaga

This virus is hitting closer and closer to home. Before it was a relative of a friend... or a parent of a coworker. My husband's nephew works at a grocery store in Las Vegas and 14 of his coworkers tested positive. He tested positive and both he and his wife were sick last week. Apparently it was a mild case because they returned to work this week!!! She's a Starbucks barista... I'm concerned about my ILs because they're 80ish and my stepfather IL has COPD and heart condition. They're both refusing to get tested but visited the great grandkids regularly (they live across the street) and play at the casinos often.

Then my coworker's daughter had a friend sleepover for several nights. Well guess who got sick and tested positive? Fortunately the friend had a very mild case, and both my coworker and his daughter tested negative. He went into the office yesterday, which I would not have done... I probably would self-quarantine for 14 days just to be safe.

Someone also tested positive at my husband's office. Thankfully the guy was working in the basement and didn't have much contact with other employees or my husband.

@jblended sending you prayers and healthy vibes and positive thoughts. You are stronger than this virus!


----------



## Transported

zinacef said:


> The real fear has finally arrived in my household.  It’s like Walkind Dead, my husband finally turned yesterday. Turned positive, I mean.  He went to work Friday, the last time I saw him in person til Monday this week. He developed a low grade temp with chills Saturday and head didn’t feel right ,Sunday still with low grade temp and chills. Got tested Monday and result came Tuesday. So far, symptoms had been very mild but this virus is unpredictable so we have to continue monitoring .  We did contact tracing at work but it could have been anywhere else like grocery store. Anyways, swift action in place.  We had a plan in place should one of us turn positive.  We have two girls and one of them has quit her summer job pronto and the other has been taken off schedule indefinitely. Now, they’re packing to move back to the college apartment 3 hours away to control contact.  Overall, we are not really on top of each other in our home.  They occupy the second level of our home and when not at work, they stay on their own. Rarely, we stay in one common place since COViD. I’ve shared the bed with my husband Monday only which was the most stupid we’ve done,  we don’t do hugs and kiss since COViD. We’re trying to be tough birds but it is what it is.  I slept in the couch last night and as planned, anybody who turns will occupy the masters BR and BR. Like any household, we have our favorite chair ,etc... so we have never really touched anything that’s his. I could have slept in my purse and gift room, it’s a big room above the garage but I would have to go thru one of the girls BR and we don’t want unnecessary contact and shedding. We wear mask around each other.  He watches TV in the BR or on his device and I have the living room.  We have taken our own walks and due to our work, we have always been independent of each other. When the kids were small we have worked exactly opposite each other so we can take care of them on our own and it still has not changed much, we have common off days every 2 weeks for only 2 days. We take long vacations every year which is none this year due to COViD. Sounds like we got it together but this disease has so many unknowns so the fear remains. I know when we returned to working out in the gym, some people have expressed refusal to be on the same classes I attend due to my work exposure. I know who they are but it is what it is. Been off the gym this week and I’ve always stayed from from other people and have worn mask all the time. So gym is completely off for now.  I know, my friends will really wonder as I’ve been in the gym for years. I’ll just go MIA. Anyways, We have 2 yorkies and one of them is totally crazy about my husband. He’s like toddler that wakes up looking for him day in and day out. He stays with him on the recliner all the time. I know there has been a dog that contracted COViD. So today is a new day, our real new normal and all we can do is try our best. It’s not a perfect plan but we have a plan. We count the blessing that we are able to do the plans that we made months ago.


I am so sorry to hear that you and your family are going through this. Sending prayers and healing thoughts to your husband. I am impressed with your plan and that you had one. I would be on the couch also as the purse room is the only other option and it is rather full. Please keep us posted. I am sure that this is quite scary and stressful sending virtual hugs to you and yours.


----------



## zinacef

Transported said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you and your family are going through this. Sending prayers and healing thoughts to your husband. I am impressed with your plan and that you had one. I would be on the couch also as the purse room is the only other option and it is rather full. Please keep us posted. I am sure that this is quite scary and stressful sending virtual hugs to you and yours.


I work COViD ICU full time when it first hit last March and had a rest for about a month now but the cases surged again so it’s back. We’re suited up to standards, it’s the casual encounter that’s scary. My husband is medical and just about any encounter can be COViD. He’s facing this head on by journaling and keeping his vitals noted.Thank you all Tpf friends for letting me share.


----------



## LavenderIce

jblended said:


> I cannot believe I'm posting this.
> 
> I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.
> 
> I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
> When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.
> 
> I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
> And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!



Though I don't always respond I have been following your journey here.  I am sorry you are not feeling well again.  I hope your test is negative this time around.  I am also sorry that your friends are unsupportive.  I hope you know that we are here for you and sending you healing vibes.


----------



## LavenderIce

zinacef said:


> The real fear has finally arrived in my household.  my husband is positive.  He went to work Friday, the last time I saw him in person til Monday this week. He developed a low grade temp with chills Saturday and head didn’t feel right ,Sunday still with low grade temp and chills. Got tested Monday and result came Tuesday. So far, symptoms had been very mild but this virus is unpredictable so we have to continue monitoring .  We did contact tracing at work but it could have been anywhere else like grocery store. Anyways, swift action in place.  We had a plan in place should one of us turn positive.  We have two girls and one of them has quit her summer job pronto and the other has been taken off schedule indefinitely. Now, they’re packing to move back to the college apartment 3 hours away to control contact.  Overall, we are not really on top of each other in our home.  They occupy the second level of our home and when not at work, they stay on their own. Rarely, we stay in one common place since COViD. I’ve shared the bed with my husband Monday only which was the most stupid we’ve done,  we don’t do hugs and kiss since COViD. We’re trying to be tough birds but it is what it is.  I slept in the couch last night and as planned, anybody who turns will occupy the masters BR and BR. Like any household, we have our favorite chair ,etc... so we have never really touched anything that’s his. I could have slept in my purse and gift room, it’s a big room above the garage but I would have to go thru one of the girls BR and we don’t want unnecessary contact and shedding. We wear mask around each other.  He watches TV in the BR or on his device and I have the living room.  We have taken our own walks and due to our work, we have always been independent of each other. When the kids were small we have worked exactly opposite each other so we can take care of them on our own and it still has not changed much, we have common off days every 2 weeks for only 2 days. We take long vacations every year which is none this year due to COViD. Sounds like we got it together but this disease has so many unknowns so the fear remains. I know when we returned to working out in the gym, some people have expressed refusal to be on the same classes I attend due to my work exposure. I know who they are but it is what it is. Been off the gym this week and I’ve always stayed from from other people and have worn mask all the time. So gym is completely off for now.  I know, my friends will really wonder as I’ve been in the gym for years. I’ll just go MIA. Anyways, We have 2 yorkies and one of them is totally crazy about my husband. He’s like toddler that wakes up looking for him day in and day out. He stays with him on the recliner all the time. I know there has been a dog that contracted COViD. So today is a new day, our real new normal and all we can do is try our best. It’s not a perfect plan but we have a plan. We count the blessing that we are able to do the plans that we made months ago.





zinacef said:


> I work COViD ICU full time when it first hit last March and had a rest for about a month now but the cases surged again so it’s back. We’re suited up to standards, it’s the casual encounter that’s scary. My husband is medical and just about any encounter can be COViD. He’s facing this head on by journaling and keeping his vitals noted.Thank you all Tpf friends for letting me share.



I am sorry to hear about your husband.  The fact that you have a plan in place is the very best thing you can do for your family.  It sounds ilke your husband is coping well.  I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I wasn't clear, sorry. My issue with people using gloves incorrectly was that they would touch their own face/masks often, thinking that it was okay to do so because they are wearing gloves.
> When really, if you feel you need to adjust your mask or scratch an itch, one should change the gloves and/or disinfect them first, just as you would if you were not wearing gloves at all.
> 
> Also, you are right, evidence seems to suggest that surface transmission is not the main culprit. Social distancing is really important.


Exactly! Before covid, I remember going to a deli where the person serving me was wearing gloves as they sliced the food, but while they were slicing, they would wipe their nose with the gloved hand.


----------



## whateve

zinacef said:


> The real fear has finally arrived in my household.  my husband is positive.  He went to work Friday, the last time I saw him in person til Monday this week. He developed a low grade temp with chills Saturday and head didn’t feel right ,Sunday still with low grade temp and chills. Got tested Monday and result came Tuesday. So far, symptoms had been very mild but this virus is unpredictable so we have to continue monitoring .  We did contact tracing at work but it could have been anywhere else like grocery store. Anyways, swift action in place.  We had a plan in place should one of us turn positive.  We have two girls and one of them has quit her summer job pronto and the other has been taken off schedule indefinitely. Now, they’re packing to move back to the college apartment 3 hours away to control contact.  Overall, we are not really on top of each other in our home.  They occupy the second level of our home and when not at work, they stay on their own. Rarely, we stay in one common place since COViD. I’ve shared the bed with my husband Monday only which was the most stupid we’ve done,  we don’t do hugs and kiss since COViD. We’re trying to be tough birds but it is what it is.  I slept in the couch last night and as planned, anybody who turns will occupy the masters BR and BR. Like any household, we have our favorite chair ,etc... so we have never really touched anything that’s his. I could have slept in my purse and gift room, it’s a big room above the garage but I would have to go thru one of the girls BR and we don’t want unnecessary contact and shedding. We wear mask around each other.  He watches TV in the BR or on his device and I have the living room.  We have taken our own walks and due to our work, we have always been independent of each other. When the kids were small we have worked exactly opposite each other so we can take care of them on our own and it still has not changed much, we have common off days every 2 weeks for only 2 days. We take long vacations every year which is none this year due to COViD. Sounds like we got it together but this disease has so many unknowns so the fear remains. I know when we returned to working out in the gym, some people have expressed refusal to be on the same classes I attend due to my work exposure. I know who they are but it is what it is. Been off the gym this week and I’ve always stayed from from other people and have worn mask all the time. So gym is completely off for now.  I know, my friends will really wonder as I’ve been in the gym for years. I’ll just go MIA. Anyways, We have 2 yorkies and one of them is totally crazy about my husband. He’s like toddler that wakes up looking for him day in and day out. He stays with him on the recliner all the time. I know there has been a dog that contracted COViD. So today is a new day, our real new normal and all we can do is try our best. It’s not a perfect plan but we have a plan. We count the blessing that we are able to do the plans that we made months ago.


I'm sorry it has made its way into your household. I'm hoping your husband's case is mild and no one else in your family gets it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

@zinacef I’m sorry that you’re husband has caught it I hope his case is a mild one. It sounds like you guys have a good plan for what to do. I should probably think of something for my family.


----------



## whateve

My doctor told me they went from 2 cases to 200 after the protests started.


----------



## zinacef

Today, Dr Deborah Birx visited our state for COVID 19 discussion and the concern is not just having symptoms but the nonsymptomatic positive going about their business without being mindful of other people. It is truly a nightmare. I have encouraged all my friends to continue being mindful of the present situation. BTW, one of our co-worker is languishing on the vent. So sad.it is hitting home and hitting hard.


----------



## whateve

One of the articles I read about the vaccines being developed said that in one of the tests, there was still live virus in the nasal passages. The implication is that even if the vaccine protects you from getting sick it wouldn't keep you from spreading the disease to others.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> One of the articles I read about the vaccines being developed said that in one of the tests, there was still live virus in the nasal passages. The implication is that even if the vaccine protects you from getting sick it wouldn't keep you from spreading the disease to others.



Yikes!!


----------



## jblended

@zinacef I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this, but I love that you had your plan figured out and could immediately put it into action. Thank you for the work both you and your husband are doing with patients. I wish him a speedy recovery and hope it's a mild case.

____
Thanks to everyone for your well wishes.  I'm doing okay, running a fever and still haven't gotten my voice back, but no other symptoms thus far.
I did the swab and am now awaiting results. They told me I'll get them in the next 24-48 hours, so the labs are getting quicker! Previously results took 48-72 hours.


----------



## Chagall

holiday123 said:


> So my local radio station just said that some of the hospitals in our county are only reporting positive tests, not the negatives. They are supposed to report all results. So by only reporting positive tests, they are skewing the positivity rate. If they test 100 people and 20 are positive, 80 are negative, they are just reporting 20 positive tests performed or a 100% positive rate. Also, they aren't reporting uniques, only positives. Our department gets tested weekly. If we test positive 6 weeks in a row, we are reported as 6 positives vs. 1. So frustrating when they fiddle with the numbers like this.
> 
> They also said the median age testing positive dropped from the 50's to the low 30's and the majority are 20 somethings who are asymptomatic. The number of positives is increasing, but the death rate is declining. They conveniently did not mention the long-term effects the virus can have on some people.


The reason more younger people are testing positive is because the young think they are invincible and are not following guidelines. The older population is. Less people are dying because on the whole young people recover more easily. So they will (for the most part) get a milder case and could pass it on to the immune compromised and older people.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

whateve said:


> My doctor told me they went from 2 cases to 200 after the protests started.



I’m curious about where you live because everything I’ve read said the protests had no impact on cases...which would bode well for lower transmission risks when people are outside with masks.


----------



## zinacef

Thank you for the great thoughts sent my way. One thing about this illness is the exhaustion. My husband is made of hardy material, I should say being used to long shifts, long walks at work but this virus brought him down. He’s usually up at 3 am and takes several walks a day when off but he’s still on bed. He said he’s just really really tired. One thing we practice at home is no fans.  Fans can stir the spread of the virus around the room.not using fans idea can be reaching but it’s just one of the things we practice in our own home. Be well, be vigilant.


----------



## jblended

zinacef said:


> One thing about this illness is the exhaustion. My husband is made of hardy material, I should say being used to long shifts, long walks at work but this virus brought him down. He’s usually up at 3 am and takes several walks a day when off but he’s still on bed. He said he’s just really really tired.


Oh man, I feel you there! If you look through my posts on this thread, the one thing I consistently said was that the exhaustion is unlike anything I have ever experienced before. I have never been this fatigued and I could barely gather the energy to drink water.
@hermes_lemming spoke of being fatigued and laying down for the duration of her experience, and I think she caught a different strain of covid than I did (no way to say for sure, though).
I think another user mentioned the utter fatigue as well, but her name escapes me presently.
It's just draining. And it takes ages afterwards to get your energy back to normal.
I only know one person who got his energy back a week after recovering. The rest I know said it took a full month to start to feel like they could manage a flight of stairs without needing to sit down afterwards.


----------



## zinacef

jblended said:


> Oh man, I feel you there! If you look through my posts on this thread, the one thing I consistently said was that the exhaustion is unlike anything I have ever experienced before. I have never been this fatigued and I could barely gather the energy to drink water.
> @hermes_lemming spoke of being fatigued and laying down for the duration of her experience, and I think she caught a different strain of covid than I did (no way to say for sure, though).
> I think another user mentioned the utter fatigue as well, but her name escapes me presently.
> It's just draining. And it takes ages afterwards to get your energy back to normal.
> I only know one person who got his energy back a week after recovering. The rest I know said it took a full month to start to feel like they could manage a flight of stairs without needing to sit down afterwards.


That’s one thing he noticed that something is wrong, he cut the grass Monday and noticed the utter exhaustion ( he wasn’t tested yet until 10 am that day). He usually can go on working in the yard for a long time. He said it wasn’t the heat, just being tired from “ inside your body”. Hard to explain.


----------



## jblended

zinacef said:


> That’s one thing he noticed that something is wrong, he cut the grass Monday and noticed the utter exhaustion ( he wasn’t tested yet until 10 am that day). He usually can go on working in the yard for a long time. He said it wasn’t the heat, just being tired from “ inside your body”. Hard to explain.


I'm wishing him a speedy recovery and hoping you are able to shield yourself from catching it. Stay safe.


----------



## holiday123

Chagall said:


> The reason more younger people are testing positive is because the young think they are invincible and are not following guidelines. The older population is. Less people are dying because on the whole young people recover more easily. So they will (for the most part) get a milder case and could pass it on to the immune compromised and older people.


Florida is just mess reporting. Besides some hospitals only reporting positive tests,  I have a friend who made an appointment for a test but she never went. 2 weeks later she got a letter in the mail saying she tested positive. She posted it on Facebook and 4 others had the same experience.
It's not just young people ignoring guidelines. I went to The Villages last week and barely any 50+  person was wearing a mask. My grandma, who is 91, still meets up with her church group 3x a week for get togethers and my dad is always getting on her for not wearing mask.


----------



## Chagall

holiday123 said:


> Florida is just mess reporting. Besides some hospitals only reporting positive tests,  I have a friend who made an appointment for a test but she never went. 2 weeks later she got a letter in the mail saying she tested positive. She posted it on Facebook and 4 others had the same experience.
> It's not just young people ignoring guidelines. I went to The Villages last week and barely any 50+  person was wearing a mask. My grandma, who is 91, still meets up with her church group 3x a week for get togethers and my dad is always getting on her for not wearing mask.


Yep it’s a mess everywhere. Not enough people taking it seriously. Scary situation with the testing results. I have heard a lot of the tests are unreliable. Either way. For positive or negative. The entire world was so unprepared for Covid-19.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just saw this online. I'm not sure if undermines his credibility, but I find it a little odd that he has time to do photo shoots for fashion magazines. Everyone wants their 15 minutes of celebrity I guess  Maybe the article will be amazing?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## minnnea

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw this online. I'm not sure if undermines his credibility, but I find it a little odd that he has time to do photo shoots for fashion magazines. Everyone wants their 15 minutes of celebrity I guess  Maybe the article will be amazing?
> 
> View attachment 4790262


 
I think more like good for him. Even if he is the ’chief of covid19 in the US’ he can also be seen somewhere else than having a press brifing or reading a medical journal. Our prime minister was in a womans magazine and raises a small child but she has taken care of the pandemic very well.


----------



## Mimmy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw this online. I'm not sure if undermines his credibility, but I find it a little odd that he has time to do photo shoots for fashion magazines. Everyone wants their 15 minutes of celebrity I guess  Maybe the article will be amazing?
> 
> View attachment 4790262


I don’t know any of the details behind this photo but I know that many photos are being shot by non-professional photographers (often friends or family members) and then just provided to the magazine.

Either way, I respect Dr. Fauci as a doctor and this does not undermine his credibility with me.

ETA: It was shot by Frankie Alduino, a professional photographer at Dr. Fauci’s home.


----------



## whateve

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I’m curious about where you live because everything I’ve read said the protests had no impact on cases...which would bode well for lower transmission risks when people are outside with masks.


I was surprised too. I live in central California. If I recall correctly, at least half of the protesters I saw were wearing masks. I think the shouting helped the transmission.


----------



## Chagall

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw this online. I'm not sure if undermines his credibility, but I find it a little odd that he has time to do photo shoots for fashion magazines. Everyone wants their 15 minutes of celebrity I guess  Maybe the article will be amazing?
> 
> View attachment 4790262


I agree with you. A photo op in the middle of such a serious event like Covid-19, with people dying and many loosing their jobs seems inappropriate to me.


----------



## Lake Effect

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw this online. I'm not sure if undermines his credibility, but I find it a little odd that he has time to do photo shoots for fashion magazines. Everyone wants their 15 minutes of celebrity I guess  Maybe the article will be amazing?
> 
> View attachment 4790262





minnnea said:


> I think more like good for him. Even if he is the ’chief of covid19 in the US’ he can also be seen somewhere else than having a press brifing or reading a medical journal. Our prime minister was in a womans magazine and raises a small child but she has taken care of the pandemic very well.





Chagall said:


> I agree with you. A photo op in the middle of such a serious event like Covid-19, with people dying and many loosing their jobs seems inappropriate to me.


I'm a fan (probably an uber fan)  and I can live with it. I worked in healthcare and taught basic anatomy and understand just microbiology to understand some of the details. He had worked long and hard as a physician. He was in the trenches with HIV and has been since. He has been a grounding voice when many in leadership positions are out golfing or making this political or just hoping this would blow over. This man has had way more that 15 minutes and he has worked/earned every bit of it. He wants to do this? Sure and I'll volunteer to hold his mask and electronic readers and pile of journals and paper work he is devouring on a daily basis to keep up with all this while he does as many photoshoots by pools as he wants.
Lol and no, I did not send him graphic fan email  .
I"ll take any heat for this position anyone wants to give.


----------



## m_ichele

Lake Effect said:


> I'm a fan (probably an uber fan)  and I can live with it. I worked in healthcare and taught basic anatomy and understand just microbiology to understand some of the details. He had worked long and hard as a physician. He was in the trenches with HIV and has been since. He has been a grounding voice when many in leadership positions are out golfing or making this political or just hoping this would blow over. This man has had way more that 15 minutes and he has worked/earned every bit of it. He wants to do this? Sure and I'll volunteer to hold his mask and electronic readers and pile of journals and paper work he is devouring on a daily basis to keep up with all this while he does as many photoshoots by pools as he wants.
> Lol and no, I did not send him graphic fan email  .
> I"ll take any heat for this position anyone wants to give.


Totally agree with you! It’s easy to forget doctors are regular people too and it’s nice to see Dr. Fauci in a relaxed setting. Considering his resume, he’s more than earned it.


----------



## Chagall

Lake Effect said:


> I'm a fan (probably an uber fan)  and I can live with it. I worked in healthcare and taught basic anatomy and understand just microbiology to understand some of the details. He had worked long and hard as a physician. He was in the trenches with HIV and has been since. He has been a grounding voice when many in leadership positions are out golfing or making this political or just hoping this would blow over. This man has had way more that 15 minutes and he has worked/earned every bit of it. He wants to do this? Sure and I'll volunteer to hold his mask and electronic readers and pile of journals and paper work he is devouring on a daily basis to keep up with all this while he does as many photoshoots by pools as he wants.
> Lol and no, I did not send him graphic fan email  .
> I"ll take any heat for this position anyone wants to give.


I have immense respect for him and all the work he has done. I don’t think this helps his image. JMO!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chagall said:


> I have immense respect for him and all the work he has done. I don’t think this helps his image. JMO!


I wonder if this is maybe the reason we have been hearing so much negative statements about him recently from the gov't, all those quotes to make him look bad. The administration obviously knew in advance that this was shot and that he was interviewed and who knows, maybe he has done several more that will be coming out and that has upset the guy at the top lol. Magazines are usually done months in advance. I don't really care too much, I just found it odd to see him on In Style - like what about a health journal instead??!!


----------



## bellarusa

Did you guys read about this already?








						The Phantom Handbag (Published 2020)
					

No one needed a bag when we were stuck in lockdown. Will we ever embrace the accessory again?




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Chagall

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder if this is maybe the reason we have been hearing so much negative statements about him recently from the gov't, all those quotes to make him look bad. The administration obviously knew in advance that this was shot and that he was interviewed and who knows, maybe he has done several more that will be coming out and that has upset the guy at the top lol. Magazines are usually done months in advance. I don't really care too much, I just found it odd to see him on In Style - like what about a health journal instead??!!


Yes who knows when this was done. He certainly deserved to be on the cover of a health magazine. I think he is wonderful but that cover struck me as odd.


----------



## zinacef

It’s certainly odd to be on cover of Instyle but it would have been more acceptable if the style of the photo would be just a head shot and not a glamour type by the pool. It’s the style and design of the shoot but since it’s a fashion magazine —— it’s their design and they’re probably discussing about his home life, family and things he likes to do.Now, if it’s Time or Forbes, it will probably be a formal shoot wearing a suit and a tie.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Heres the interview (it says the photos were taken June 6th)


----------



## jblended

I think the choice of InStyle was to reach an audience he may not be reaching through the usual briefings. If I were handling his PR, I would certainly have advised this, to bypass the politics that have surrounded the situation and be seen as one human being speaking to another, rather than an authority figure trying to enforce rules. JMHO.

_Annnnnd_, I tested negative for Covid! 
I do not have it for the third time! Woohooooooo!
Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I think the choice of InStyle was to reach an audience he may not be reaching through the usual briefings. If I were handling his PR, I would certainly have advised this, to bypass the politics that have surrounded the situation and be seen as one human being speaking to another, rather than an authority figure trying to enforce rules. JMHO.
> 
> _Annnnnd_, I tested negative for Covid!
> I do not have it for the third time! Woohooooooo!
> Thank you all for your continued support.


That's great! How are you feeling?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> That's great! How are you feeling?



I'm okay, thanks. Still running a fever but I'm just drinking plenty of water and taking Panadol/Advil every 5 hours or so. It has been enough, which was not the case with the covid fever where nothing would bring it down.
My throat is sore but my voice is a little less croaky...overall improvement.
Mentally I'm much better having had the negative result. I was not ready for a third round, ha ha.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> I think the choice of InStyle was to reach an audience he may not be reaching through the usual briefings. If I were handling his PR, I would certainly have advised this, to bypass the politics that have surrounded the situation and be seen as one human being speaking to another, rather than an authority figure trying to enforce rules. JMHO.
> 
> _Annnnnd_, I tested negative for Covid!
> I do not have it for the third time! Woohooooooo!
> Thank you all for your continued support.


I followed posts mentioning concern for you and your posts since you have been recovering. I am delighted for you!


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> I think the choice of InStyle was to reach an audience he may not be reaching through the usual briefings. If I were handling his PR, I would certainly have advised this, to bypass the politics that have surrounded the situation and be seen as one human being speaking to another, rather than an authority figure trying to enforce rules. JMHO.
> 
> _Annnnnd_, I tested negative for Covid!
> I do not have it for the third time! Woohooooooo!
> Thank you all for your continued support.


I'm delighted for you that your covid test was negative. It was heartbreaking reading about your ordeal throughout this thread. Continued strength as you recover.


----------



## jblended

I kid you not, every time I get mentioned on here, I start crying. I cannot deal with the outpouring of support. I have no way to thank you all appropriately, and no way to let you know how much it helped me to read your kind words when I thought I was going to die from this.

I thought I was sharing my experiences in order to help everyone out so that you'd know what to look out for and expect, but I've discovered that it was, in fact, everyone here helping me out whilst I whimpered!

This level of compassion and support far exceeds what I deserve. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


My one wish now is to see the numbers stop soaring as they currently are. My heart goes out to everyone who is dealing with this. It is a rough life experience for the entire world and I'm hoping that we see the end of it soon.


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> I kid you not, every time I get mentioned on here, I start crying. I cannot deal with the outpouring of support. I have no way to thank you all appropriately, and no way to let you know how much it helped me to read your kind words when I thought I was going to die from this.
> 
> I thought I was sharing my experiences in order to help everyone out so that you'd know what to look out for and expect, but I've discovered that it was, in fact, everyone here helping me out whilst I whimpered!
> 
> This level of compassion and support far exceeds what I deserve. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> 
> My one wish now is to see the numbers stop soaring as they currently are. My heart goes out to everyone who is dealing with this. It is a rough life experience for the entire world and I'm hoping that we see the end of it soon.


Your posting here reminds my why now is not the time to go out any more than I need to, as I am around my 80 something mother for the next six weeks. I don’t need to go to bars, but I miss flea markets! You can’t stop the numbers, but you are driving home for me that if I mask and physically distance, it will make it difficult to pick this virus up and pass it to others ❤️


----------



## pixiejenna

@jblended  I'm happy to hear that your test came back negative hopefully you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

As of March 31 I'm a dialysis patient, so the only places I go are the dialysis clinic three times a week and the grocery store once a week. Although I have my own apartment, I'm staying with my parents at the moment due to continuing health problems ... but I'm doing better now. I hope to get back to my own place in a few weeks.  

Before all this COVID stuff started, I didn't get out much anyway except for the grocery store, Walmart, pharmacy and visiting my parents twice a month. So sheltering in place isn't a big change for me.


----------



## zinacef

jblended said:


> I think the choice of InStyle was to reach an audience he may not be reaching through the usual briefings. If I were handling his PR, I would certainly have advised this, to bypass the politics that have surrounded the situation and be seen as one human being speaking to another, rather than an authority figure trying to enforce rules. JMHO.
> 
> _Annnnnd_, I tested negative for Covid!
> I do not have it for the third time! Woohooooooo!
> Thank you all for your continued support.


So happy for you—- I say you’re a saint going thru all the test, I’ve done it and it hurts  so bad. But got to do what we have to do. My husband is doing ok, no temp just tired for most part. We are still hunkering down on strict quarantine. So far, I don’t have any symptoms. If I come out of it not sick, then I can partially prove what we’re doing is working. It’s work but it’s working for now.  So happy for you!


----------



## arnott

Just had a Doctor's appointment over the phone! Before Covid-19, I would have to make a trip to the Doctor's Office just to get my prescription refilled. Now my Doctor phones me and then faxes the prescription directly to my pharmacy!


----------



## SouthTampa

jblended said:


> I think the choice of InStyle was to reach an audience he may not be reaching through the usual briefings. If I were handling his PR, I would certainly have advised this, to bypass the politics that have surrounded the situation and be seen as one human being speaking to another, rather than an authority figure trying to enforce rules. JMHO.
> 
> _Annnnnd_, I tested negative for Covid!
> I do not have it for the third time! Woohooooooo!
> Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I've not encountered any issues. My mother is at risk so I've decided to not eat out or join friends, it's too risky. I ate out one time with a friend in another city only to have our server request contact info for contact tracing, great lesson to learn. I more nervous about our mother, I've pre-cooked very simple meals for her to cook that will last at each a month, I will continue doing so until COVID is managed better in the states. Considering people have died, some are bankrupt and other's have lasting health problems, I have no complaints about cancelled holidays abroad and for some reason, I'm watching less TV.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

jblended said:


> Oh man, I feel you there! If you look through my posts on this thread, the one thing I consistently said was that the exhaustion is unlike anything I have ever experienced before. I have never been this fatigued and I could barely gather the energy to drink water.
> @hermes_lemming spoke of being fatigued and laying down for the duration of her experience, and I think she caught a different strain of covid than I did (no way to say for sure, though).
> I think another user mentioned the utter fatigue as well, but her name escapes me presently.
> It's just draining. And it takes ages afterwards to get your energy back to normal.
> I only know one person who got his energy back a week after recovering. The rest I know said it took a full month to start to feel like they could manage a flight of stairs without needing to sit down afterwards.


Wishing you a full recovery


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm having more and more anxiety, exhaustion and brain fog.  My chemo was postponed because we were at the height of the pandemic in my state.  Next week, I go in for tests to see if my cancer has spread.  Living alone is sometimes a struggle, but I have my wonderful little pack of dogs that follow my every step, and need me to outlive them. All any of us can do is to keep putting one foot in front of the other....even if you have to sit a bit getting from point A to point B.


----------



## jblended

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm having more and more anxiety, exhaustion and brain fog.  My chemo was postponed because we were at the height of the pandemic in my state.  Next week, I go in for tests to see if my cancer has spread.  Living alone is sometimes a struggle, but I have my wonderful little pack of dogs that follow my every step, and need me to outlive them. All any of us can do is to keep putting one foot in front of the other....even if you have to sit a bit getting from point A to point B.



You are stronger than you can imagine and it is remarkably uplifting that you are able to take things in stride and have a positive outlook in the midst of this upheaval. 
I hope you are able to get your chemo shortly and that it has not metastasized.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm having more and more anxiety, exhaustion and brain fog.  My chemo was postponed because we were at the height of the pandemic in my state.  Next week, I go in for tests to see if my cancer has spread.  Living alone is sometimes a struggle, but I have my wonderful little pack of dogs that follow my every step, and need me to outlive them. All any of us can do is to keep putting one foot in front of the other....even if you have to sit a bit getting from point A to point B.


I'm sorry you are ill AND living alone. I hope you have a support system that is contacting you regularly.


----------



## Juda

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm having more and more anxiety, exhaustion and brain fog.  My chemo was postponed because we were at the height of the pandemic in my state.  Next week, I go in for tests to see if my cancer has spread.  Living alone is sometimes a struggle, but I have my wonderful little pack of dogs that follow my every step, and need me to outlive them. All any of us can do is to keep putting one foot in front of the other....even if you have to sit a bit getting from point A to point B.


You also have your tPF family.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm having more and more anxiety, exhaustion and brain fog.  My chemo was postponed because we were at the height of the pandemic in my state.  Next week, I go in for tests to see if my cancer has spread.  Living alone is sometimes a struggle, but I have my wonderful little pack of dogs that follow my every step, and need me to outlive them. All any of us can do is to keep putting one foot in front of the other....even if you have to sit a bit getting from point A to point B.


Chat with me anytime you need someone I am feeling anxious too.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@Cavalier Girl this is all so hard, please let us know how the appointment goes, I know the dogs are wonderful company and we are all following you too, sending virtual hugs and best wishes


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all for your support and kindness.  It's much appreciated.  All said and done, I'm doing well.  The after effects of having covid 19 are truly a struggle.  I feel as though I've aged 10 years in the last 5 months.  The fatigue, achey joints and foggy brain have made me grateful for rainy days.  The pups are content to snuggle inside, and stay out of the wet.  

The positive side effect of living alone is that I only have myself and my dogs to care for, and the joy they give me is immense.  My DH died of a rare cancer 6 1/2 years ago, and I still miss him terribly.  Had he lived, July 1 would have been our 50th anniversary.  It was a sad but joyous day, as well.  I had the good fortune of finding the best of the best at an early age, and for that, I'll be eternally grateful.

Thank you all, again.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Oh man, I feel you there! If you look through my posts on this thread, the one thing I consistently said was that the exhaustion is unlike anything I have ever experienced before. I have never been this fatigued and I could barely gather the energy to drink water.
> @hermes_lemming spoke of being fatigued and laying down for the duration of her experience, and I think she caught a different strain of covid than I did (no way to say for sure, though).
> I think another user mentioned the utter fatigue as well, but her name escapes me presently.
> It's just draining. And it takes ages afterwards to get your energy back to normal.
> I only know one person who got his energy back a week after recovering. The rest I know said it took a full month to start to feel like they could manage a flight of stairs without needing to sit down afterwards.


Yea i was barely conscious, all I wanted to do was sleep. Plus my face blew up like a bobble head. Good times


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Thanks to you all! I'm staying positive and I ask that nobody feels bad around my updates. My intention is merely to relay what is happening, not to create stress in this community.
> 
> I'm so humbled by the kindness I'm always receiving here. Thank you all and I hope I can bring the same sunshine into your worlds as you have mine during these past few months!
> 
> 
> 
> This article essentially described my experience. I've been in the ring twice with Covid, and my second round was harsher than the first. I can't imagine I'd have it a 3rd time so quickly, but I have to wait for the test and not get ahead of myself.
> 
> 
> Very cool! Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> I'll post an update once I have the results. Please stay safe and keep smiling, everyone.


Sadly this is what Asia warned in Feb, that every time you caught it, each round was worse than the one before.

I'm really sorry it came back for you.


----------



## Chagall

luckylove said:


> I went to the doctor last week and was shocked to learn that this doctor believes the corona virus was a hoax! A well educated man of science believing that hoax nonsense?? I was in utter disbelief.  He went on to spout some other really crazy stuff and seemed unhinged to me...


I have a friend who is a veterinarian, not my dogs vet but a horse and large animal  vet. She has said the virus is way overblown and a lot of nonsense over nothing. I can’t believe it. She says we all need to educate ourselves. The answer to that is, yes we have, which is why we are concerned!! I am so surprised and disappointed with her comments. Nobody in authority would want to exaggerate this virus and bring on this kind of chaos to the world.


----------



## arnott

So I bought a new Dryer because my old one broke.   I put on my mask when the delivery men arrived.  One rang the doorbell while the other one was unloading the dryer from the truck.  The man who rang the doorbell wasn't wearing a mask but when he saw me wearing one he put his on.  The other man who came in to install the dryer didn't wear a mask at all.


----------



## Chagall

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all for your support and kindness.  It's much appreciated.  All said and done, I'm doing well.  The after effects of having covid 19 are truly a struggle.  I feel as though I've aged 10 years in the last 5 months.  The fatigue, achey joints and foggy brain have made me grateful for rainy days.  The pups are content to snuggle inside, and stay out of the wet.
> 
> The positive side effect of living alone is that I only have myself and my dogs to care for, and the joy they give me is immense.  My DH died of a rare cancer 6 1/2 years ago, and I still miss him terribly.  Had he lived, July 1 would have been our 50th anniversary.  It was a sad but joyous day, as well.  I had the good fortune of finding the best of the best at an early age, and for that, I'll be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank you all, again.


I am so sorry you lost your DH. You are very lucky you married a good man and had a happy marriage. You have those wonderful memories that nothing can take away from you. All the best.


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all for your support and kindness.  It's much appreciated.  All said and done, I'm doing well.  The after effects of having covid 19 are truly a struggle.  I feel as though I've aged 10 years in the last 5 months.  The fatigue, achey joints and foggy brain have made me grateful for rainy days.  The pups are content to snuggle inside, and stay out of the wet.
> 
> The positive side effect of living alone is that I only have myself and my dogs to care for, and the joy they give me is immense.  My DH died of a rare cancer 6 1/2 years ago, and I still miss him terribly.  Had he lived, July 1 would have been our 50th anniversary.  It was a sad but joyous day, as well.  I had the good fortune of finding the best of the best at an early age, and for that, I'll be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank you all, again.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you have the dogs to keep you company.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you have the dogs to keep you company.


I don’t know why there is a funny face beside my like. How do you get rid of the face?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chagall said:


> I have a friend who is a veterinarian, not my dogs vet but a horse and large animal  vet. She has said the virus is way overblown and a lot of nonsense over nothing. I can’t believe it. She says we all need to educate ourselves. The answer to that is, yes we have, which is why we are concerned!! I am so surprised and disappointed with her comments. Nobody in authority would want to exaggerate this virus and bring on this kind of chaos to the world.



I truly hope she doesn't express this idiocy to anyone grieving the loss of a loved one or friend. She should fear for her safety.  I firmly believe before this is all over (if it ever is), we'll all know someone who has been impacted by this hideous virus.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I don’t know why there is a funny face beside my like. How do you get rid of the face?


Click on the like button again and it will unlike it. If you just click on like, it does the regular thumbs up, but if open it up, there are choices of other faces. You must have accidentally clicked on one of those.


----------



## 880

Chagall said:


> I don’t know why there is a funny face beside my like. How do you get rid of the face?


It’s the only thing I know how o do on this forum. oops, whateve said it


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> Click on the like button again and it will unlike it. If you just click on like, it does the regular thumbs up, but if open it up, there are choices of other faces. You must have accidentally clicked on one of those.


Oh thank you so much. The funny face is gone.


----------



## Chagall

Cavalier Girl said:


> I truly hope she doesn't express this idiocy to anyone grieving the loss of a loved one or friend. She should fear for her safety.  I firmly believe before this is all over (if it ever is), we'll all know someone who has been impacted by this hideous virus.


She really is tempting fate IMO. Funny thing is that ordinarily she is very smart and sensible. I get hot under the collar just thinking about it. I don’t think anyone on this planet has been unaffected in one way or another. It’s like a runaway train that we can’t seem to stop. Pray for a vaccine!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Here is an article on CNN that properly articulates what covid does to young people, especially when it comes back or worse yet you're sick longer than a week.









						Can't shake Covid-19: Warnings from young survivors still suffering
					

Whether they contracted the virus in the snow-capped peaks of the Alps or in the heart of the outbreak in New York's borough of Queens, these young survivors are warning their generation of the long-term risk of drinking in a crowded bar.




					www.cnn.com
				




This doesn't get easier when it comes back. Nor is it typical to expect someone to just get over it in a week and expect the flu to be deadlier. That type of nonsense needs to stop. You also cannot gauge this disease by the number of buried bodies. This has lingering effects for some.

I can personally attest to the extreme fatigue, brain fog and almost anaphylaxis shock. No fun.

For those in the US, this is the first wave. 

Remember, how your body reacts depends on multiple factors and varies from person to person. My "light" version is why I have zero desire to recatch it. And children older than the age of 10 are spreading it just as easily as adults. So please for the obtuse, grow up and stop putting your head in the sand.


----------



## 880

Hermes_lemming, wishing you a smoother recovery as the days go by.  What you describe sounds truly terrifying. I hope your post is read by everyone here because I think in areas of the US and the world where it seems covid has regressed, people have become complacent About mask wearing and social distancing. And where covid has become more prevalent, at least in the US, people are ostriches with their heads in the sand. Even when we do get a vaccine, I worry that so many will refuse It. Thank you for posting the article!


----------



## luckylove

880 said:


> Hermes_lemming, wishing you a smoother recovery as the days go by.  What you describe sounds truly terrifying. I hope your post is read by everyone here because I think in areas of the US and the world where it seems covid has regressed, people have become complacent About mask wearing and social distancing. And where covid has become more prevalent, at least in the US, people are ostriches with their heads in the sand. Even when we do get a vaccine, I worry that so many will refuse It. Thank you for posting the article!



Where I live, mask wearing is mandatory. But just today, my husband got into a fight with two men crowding the deli counter at the grocery store who refused to wear masks socially distance. At least one of the two was carrying a concealed weapon. The clerk behind the counter thanked my DH, but cautioned him to be careful. A few minutes later, the friend of the non mask wearer tried to start up again with my DH.  My husband told them law requires them to wear masks and they can't simply think about their own individual comfort. They have a duty to not spread germs to everyone else. Guy number one had his hand near his concealed weapon... It is friggin crazy out there. Ultimately, the dynamic stupid duo put masks on but not before trying to have another go....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luckylove said:


> Where I live, mask wearing is mandatory. But just today, my husband got into a fight with two men crowding the deli counter at the grocery store who refused to wear masks socially distance. At least one of the two was carrying a concealed weapon. The clerk behind the counter thanked my DH, but cautioned him to be careful. A few minutes later, the friend of the non mask wearer tried to start up again with my DH.  My husband told them law requires them to wear masks and they can't simply think about their own individual comfort. They have a duty to not spread germs to everyone else. Guy number one had his hand near his concealed weapon... It is friggin crazy out there. Ultimately, the dynamic stupid duo put masks on but not before trying to have another go....


I’m not sure where you live but this is very scary! I am glad your husband is ok.....isn’t it the store owners responsibility to make sure they are wearing the masks? This is what scares me about people, that they will get violent when confronted....


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> I have immense respect for him and all the work he has done. I don’t think this helps his image. JMO!


I don't think Fauci cares wether the picture affects his image. He cares about controlling this pandemic, and is not afraid to speak his mind. He has been a tremendous help to the US.


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure where you live but this is very scary! I am glad your husband is ok.....isn’t it the store owners responsibility to make sure they are wearing the masks? This is what scares me about people, that they will get violent when confronted....


It is too dangerous to make store owners do this. People have been injured when confronting people not wearing masks.

I saw on the news that there was a protest against mask wearing.


----------



## luckylove

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure where you live but this is very scary! I am glad your husband is ok.....isn’t it the store owners responsibility to make sure they are wearing the masks? This is what scares me about people, that they will get violent when confronted....



Yes, the large grocery store chain does have a responsibility to enforce the rules, but I think it is sometimes too scary for them to do so. I have had to tell others to wear a mask too, but they easily complied without incident. It's absurd to me to try and make a political statement out of a national health crisis. Science shows mask wearing is the most important thing we can do to stop the spread.... seems like a no brainer to comply...


----------



## limom

Some memes
My fav is of course Miranda,


----------



## limom




----------



## Chagall

luckylove said:


> Where I live, mask wearing is mandatory. But just today, my husband got into a fight with two men crowding the deli counter at the grocery store who refused to wear masks socially distance. At least one of the two was carrying a concealed weapon. The clerk behind the counter thanked my DH, but cautioned him to be careful. A few minutes later, the friend of the non mask wearer tried to start up again with my DH.  My husband told them law requires them to wear masks and they can't simply think about their own individual comfort. They have a duty to not spread germs to everyone else. Guy number one had his hand near his concealed weapon... It is friggin crazy out there. Ultimately, the dynamic stupid duo put masks on but not before trying to have another go....


OMG that sounds scary. You Americans are a brave bunch to face this possibility in your daily lives.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> OMG that sounds scary. You Americans are a brave bunch to face this possibility in your daily lives.


it is increasingly uncomfortable here....
Québec,  j’arrive..


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> it is increasingly uncomfortable here....
> Québec,  j’arrive..


Come on up. You would be welcome.


----------



## Catash

Be careful. I actually think some of the people who refuse to wear masks are nuts. I appreciate people like your husband for speaking up but I myself stay away from them. It is not worth risking my life to police people, knowing that they may be crazy. They do not wear a mask AND they bring a weapon. That says a lot. 



luckylove said:


> Where I live, mask wearing is mandatory. But just today, my husband got into a fight with two men crowding the deli counter at the grocery store who refused to wear masks socially distance. At least one of the two was carrying a concealed weapon. The clerk behind the counter thanked my DH, but cautioned him to be careful. A few minutes later, the friend of the non mask wearer tried to start up again with my DH.  My husband told them law requires them to wear masks and they can't simply think about their own individual comfort. They have a duty to not spread germs to everyone else. Guy number one had his hand near his concealed weapon... It is friggin crazy out there. Ultimately, the dynamic stupid duo put masks on but not before trying to have another go....


----------



## HavLab

No way would I confront someone who isn't wearing a mask. They want the attention and are ready for a fight. I also don't think its possible to fix people like this. I feel bad for the store employees who have to tell them. When I see people without masks I try to stay as far away as possible.
All this being said a couple of weeks ago I did a mobile order at Starbucks and forgot to wear a mask when I walked in. Felt like the biggest idiot and apologize profusely to the staff as a I ran out.


----------



## luckylove

Catash said:


> Be careful. I actually think some of the people who refuse to wear masks are nuts. I appreciate people like your husband for speaking up but I myself stay away from them. It is not worth risking my life to police people, knowing that they may be crazy. They do not wear a mask AND they bring a weapon. That says a lot.



Thank you, for your thoughtful advice and concern. You are right, some of these people are legitimately nuts. I don't like him taking these type of risks. I think he had simply had enough of people behaving in reckless ways. I don't think he saw the man's weapon at first. Not that he would ever use it unless absolutely necessary, but my DH is well trained with weapons due to necessity. I have told him to avoid these types of interactions.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

HavLab said:


> *No way would I confront someone who isn't wearing a mask. *They want the attention and are ready for a fight. I also don't think its possible to fix people like this. I feel bad for the store employees who have to tell them. When I see people without masks I try to stay as far away as possible.
> All this being said a couple of weeks ago I did a mobile order at Starbucks and forgot to wear a mask when I walked in. Felt like the biggest idiot and apologize profusely to the staff as a I ran out.



It is clear that masks help to prevent the spread of the virus, but there is not much one can do to make selfish and ignorant people wear them. Unless states impose and reinforce the use of masks and other safety measures, we will continue being the champions (the #1 country) in the number of infected and deaths due to COVID-19. This makes me very sad, frustrated, and scared for my family, friends, and to be honest, for everybody... When I read about the increasing numbers of people in ERs or in ventilators, I feel like packing and isolate in a remote area of the world without internet and wait until this nightmare goes away.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> It is too dangerous to make store owners do this. People have been injured when confronting people not wearing masks.
> 
> I saw on the news that there was a protest against mask wearing.


Exactly the reason I am not going to confront any person not wearing a mask. I do not want to risk my life or get injured. I will walk away...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: Monday morning here in Oz - So now as of Midnight Wednesday wearing a mask is mandatory here!!!!!!! A $200 dollar fine for not wearing one if caught. I'm so f**king over it!!! I've been wearing one due to dialysis 3 times a week - But now to be told I cannot leave my house without wearing one makes my blood boil. It's bad enough that we are in Lockdown again with still another 4+ weeks to go & that will depend on the current number of cases. We are NO where near the number of cases like in other Countries, we've been getting between 200 - 400 hundred (400 hundred twice) everyday - But that's only because they have blitzed the lockdown zones with drive thru testing sites.

You are also NOT allowed to travel outside your Suburb????????? Seriously????? So say I wanted to go for a drive, Nope! Say I wanted to go to my local Mall which is only 2 Suburbs away, Nope! Stuff that! I need to travel to different suburbs because of my illness & the pharmacy I go to which I have an account & is payed by W/C. While I'm being cautious & wearing a mask don't start to tell us we can't go there, can't do this, can't do that, just stay home & don't go anywhere.

So many businesses have simply folded already, my small rural town has only half the shops it did before we went on lockdown the first time in March. Now, there is just empty shops everywhere. We did have 3 Fish & Chips shops, all closed & folded & my local mall ALL the shops are closed except for the supermarkets, pharmacy, Kmart & Target & some food vendors.

I also just want to make it clear that where I live, it's NOT considered a hot spot, I'm right on the outer fringes of the lockdown Suburbs. All the hot spots are where the cases are & NO where near me.


----------



## 880

LoveLouisVuitton, i am so sorry! If everyone had acted as responsibly as you have, this would not have been necessary. I hope you can get some kind of exemption or make arrangements to get what you need from the pharmacy ans elsewhere! Am also worried about local businesses going under. It’s really terrible!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

880 said:


> LoveLouisVuitton, i am so sorry! If everyone had acted as responsibly as you have, this would not have been necessary. I hope you can get some kind of exemption or make arrangements to get what you need from the pharmacy ans elsewhere! Am also worried about local businesses going under. It’s really terrible!



Thank you! 

All this chaos & mayhem is really messing with my chronic depression, some days it gets SO hard & I simply don't want to go out or do anything. If it wasn't for my beloved nearly 15 year old dog (turns 15 next month), I don't know what I would do.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Monday morning here in Oz - So now as of Midnight Wednesday wearing a mask is mandatory here!!!!!!! A $200 dollar fine for not wearing one if caught. I'm so f**king over it!!! I've been wearing one due to dialysis 3 times a week - But now to be told I cannot leave my house without wearing one makes my blood boil. It's bad enough that we are in Lockdown again with still another 4+ weeks to go & that will depend on the current number of cases. We are NO where near the number of cases like in other Countries, we've been getting between 200 - 400 hundred (400 hundred twice) everyday - But that's only because they have blitzed the lockdown zones with drive thru testing sites.
> 
> You are also NOT allowed to travel outside your Suburb????????? Seriously????? So say I wanted to go for a drive, Nope! Say I wanted to go to my local Mall which is only 2 Suburbs away, Nope! Stuff that! I need to travel to different suburbs because of my illness & the pharmacy I go to which I have an account & is payed by W/C. While I'm being cautious & wearing a mask don't start to tell us we can't go there, can't do this, can't do that, just stay home & don't go anywhere.
> 
> So many businesses have simply folded already, my small rural town has only half the shops it did before we went on lockdown the first time in March. Now, there is just empty shops everywhere. We did have 3 Fish & Chips shops, all closed & folded & my local mall ALL the shops are closed except for the supermarkets, pharmacy, Kmart & Target & some food vendors.
> 
> I also just want to make it clear that where I live, it's NOT considered a hot spot, I'm right on the outer fringes of the lockdown Suburbs. All the hot spots are where the cases are & NO where near me.



I'm so sorry, I know you've been through so much already and it is very frustrating. If it's any consolation that sounds like what a friend of mine in New Zealand experienced and now they are basically Covid free with no restrictions. So maybe that will be the result for you as well...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!
> 
> All this chaos & mayhem is really messing with my chronic depression, some days it gets SO hard & I simply don't want to go out or do anything. If it wasn't for my beloved nearly 15 year old dog (turns 15 next month), I don't know what I would do.


I’m so sorry LLV! You have us in the forum or send me a dm if you need to talk ....


----------



## pixiejenna

God do I wish we had this at my work. I feel like we’re pretty lucky at my store but we’ve definitely had some cray cray people Looking for a fight. We generally have a manager deal with non masked people but the majority are looking for a fight or just lying about having a medical condition. The best is when they start recording the interaction, I’m pretty sure everyone in your circle is already aware of what a dbag you are.


----------



## hermes_lemming

880 said:


> Hermes_lemming, wishing you a smoother recovery as the days go by.  What you describe sounds truly terrifying. I hope your post is read by everyone here because I think in areas of the US and the world where it seems covid has regressed, people have become complacent About mask wearing and social distancing. And where covid has become more prevalent, at least in the US, people are ostriches with their heads in the sand. Even when we do get a vaccine, I worry that so many will refuse It. Thank you for posting the article!


Hiya! No I had my taste of Covid early March. Im more reiterating my symptoms as Jblended summarized earlier.  I rather not recatch it if I can help it and have modified my daily routine to account for that and the increase racial tension in some parts of the US. 

I may give you the stink eye if you're not wearing a mask and worse yet too close for comfort.  But i will not go past that as idk if that person is secretly packing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Last week (contact tracing) had about 75 cases, all under age 45. Youngest one was 2 months and one story was an er nurse who decided it would be a great idea to use some vacation time to take a plane as a family of five, visit 2 states and do lots of activities, and then come home and go back to work, like wth??!! - her husband was on a ventilator one day after coming home and the whole family is now very ill. Almost everyone I have spoken with says symptoms appeared within 24 hours - much different than what I hear on the news, and barely any have had a fever as a symptom. New week starts tomorrow...


----------



## muddledmint

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Monday morning here in Oz - So now as of Midnight Wednesday wearing a mask is mandatory here!!!!!!! A $200 dollar fine for not wearing one if caught. I'm so f**king over it!!! I've been wearing one due to dialysis 3 times a week - But now to be told I cannot leave my house without wearing one makes my blood boil. It's bad enough that we are in Lockdown again with still another 4+ weeks to go & that will depend on the current number of cases. We are NO where near the number of cases like in other Countries, we've been getting between 200 - 400 hundred (400 hundred twice) everyday - But that's only because they have blitzed the lockdown zones with drive thru testing sites.
> 
> You are also NOT allowed to travel outside your Suburb????????? Seriously????? So say I wanted to go for a drive, Nope! Say I wanted to go to my local Mall which is only 2 Suburbs away, Nope! Stuff that! I need to travel to different suburbs because of my illness & the pharmacy I go to which I have an account & is payed by W/C. While I'm being cautious & wearing a mask don't start to tell us we can't go there, can't do this, can't do that, just stay home & don't go anywhere.
> 
> So many businesses have simply folded already, my small rural town has only half the shops it did before we went on lockdown the first time in March. Now, there is just empty shops everywhere. We did have 3 Fish & Chips shops, all closed & folded & my local mall ALL the shops are closed except for the supermarkets, pharmacy, Kmart & Target & some food vendors.
> 
> I also just want to make it clear that where I live, it's NOT considered a hot spot, I'm right on the outer fringes of the lockdown Suburbs. All the hot spots are where the cases are & NO where near me.


I would rather live where you are than in america! Be grateful for your government because it could be much worse.


----------



## hermes_lemming

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Last week (contact tracing) had about 75 cases, all under age 45. Youngest one was 2 months and one story was an er nurse who decided it would be a great idea to use some vacation time to take a plane as a family of five, visit 2 states and do lots of activities, and then come home and go back to work, like wth??!! - her husband was on a ventilator one day after coming home and the whole family is now very ill. Almost everyone I have spoken with says symptoms appeared within 24 hours - much different than what I hear on the news, and barely any have had a fever as a symptom. New week starts tomorrow...


Sadly thats what my nephew's teen gf did with her family.  They went to Michigan and another state and after coming back home to texas, wanted to immediately visit my cousin and her family. Thankfully they said no but my nephew was pissed. Smh.


----------



## Catash

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Last week (contact tracing) had about 75 cases, all under age 45. Youngest one was 2 months and one story was an er nurse who decided it would be a great idea to use some vacation time to take a plane as a family of five, visit 2 states and do lots of activities, and then come home and go back to work, like wth??!! - her husband was on a ventilator one day after coming home and the whole family is now very ill. Almost everyone I have spoken with says symptoms appeared within 24 hours - much different than what I hear on the news, and barely any have had a fever as a symptom. New week starts tomorrow...



How many of your patients lost their smell? I am doing research on it and am curious.....I have heard patients present with only loss of smell and no other symptoms.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Catash said:


> How many of your patients lost their smell? I am doing research on it and am curious.....I have heard patients present with only loss of smell and no other symptoms.


I haven't personally had anyone report just loss of smell and when they do say it, it seems to be in combination with loss of taste. Loss of taste/smell does come up frequently but I don't recall the exact stats.


----------



## rutabaga

My mom sent me this video:


I've never seen (alleged) grown adults get so upset over wearing a piece of cloth over their faces that might save their life and those of others. And wtf does "I live here" supposed to mean?!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Clearblueskies

i*bella said:


> My mom sent me this video:
> 
> 
> I've never seen (alleged) grown adults get so upset over wearing a piece of cloth over their faces that might save their life and those of others. And wtf does "I live here" supposed to mean?!



Wow.  Thats really frightening.


----------



## southernbelle43

I live here?????????? I am doing breath in carbon monoxide (excuse me I did not know we exhaled carbon MONOxide. I always thought it was carbon dioxide. Silly me.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> My mom sent me this video:
> 
> 
> I've never seen (alleged) grown adults get so upset over wearing a piece of cloth over their faces that might save their life and those of others. And wtf does "I live here" supposed to mean?!



It's hard to believe that only one encounter resulted in people taking masks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Whoa, major typos in the above. I was trying to say 


southernbelle43 said:


> I live here?????????? I am doing breath in carbon monoxide (excuse me I did not know we exhaled carbon MONOxide. I always thought it was carbon dioxide. Silly me.


I was supposed to have typed:   I will die breathing in.....


----------



## Chagall

July 20, 2020.
Good news and bad news:

Good news:
Oxford University Covid 19 vaccine proved effective in causing immunity in hundreds of test patients.

Bad News:
Cases are spiking world wide.

If this is in fact a promising vaccine then they had better hustle.


----------



## arnott

Took the Bus for the first time since they started charging Bus Fares again!  And despite these signs, 90% of people were not wearing masks and the bus drivers were not wearing masks either!   And no more seats had "closed" signs on them for distancing!


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Took the Bus for the first time since they started charging Bus Fares again!  And despite these signs, 90% of people were not wearing masks and the bus drivers were not wearing masks either!   And no more seats had "closed" signs on them for distancing!


I'll be honest.  When I caught it, I took the bus to and from work.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> July 20, 2020.
> Good news and bad news:
> 
> Good news:
> Oxford University Covid 19 vaccine proved effective in causing immunity in hundreds of test patients.
> 
> Bad News:
> Cases are spiking world wide.
> 
> If this is in fact a promising vaccine then they had better hustle.


Also a very promising treatment using nebulised beta-interferon in the UK


----------



## jblended

This disease has taken up a huge space in my life. I don't even know how to describe it.
I wish I could say that I had it, recovered, got it again and recovered, so I count myself as beyond lucky and am moving on with my life, carefree and joyous.
The truth is that I have anxiety that I've never had before. I am left physically and mentally weaker than ever.

I dread to think I may catch it again. I still can't believe I survived twice when I'm immuno-compromised and was told I would die for certain if I caught it. I... can't wrap my head around my good luck. I feel... undeserving?... to have survived when others healthier than me have passed away from it.

I'm seeing more and more people without masks at all and refusing to distance appropriately in the supermarket and ATMs. It's making me more anxious than ever. I am angry at the way this is being mishandled and dismissed by so many. I'm scared for the vulnerable who are being treated as disposable in society. We should all be protecting each other, not looking out for ourselves alone.

I'm also starting to suddenly grieve the friends I have lost to this disease. I don't know if I was in shock or just so busy with my own illness at the time, but now the grief is hitting me hard and I don't know whom I'm grieving for- I've lost 12 people. I'm crying for them all at once and I feel I am not respecting each of them. How do you grieve each separately when it's all happening so fast?

When I read here of people who cannot get their dialysis or cancer treatments, when I think of my friend who had a minor heart attack and could not get hospital admission, I feel my heart will burst from sadness. Of course nobody can get regular treatments. If you have a serious condition then you are at high risk and the viral load in a hospital would be dangerous. I get that but, how hard must it be to need medical treatment but not have access to it for your own safety? What a terrible place to be in.

On the flip side, medicine is marvelous and there's so much good news surrounding possible treatments and vaccines. I'm so hopeful we'll at least stop people from becoming critical, and perhaps even have the vaccine sooner than predicted. How wonderful would that be?
If only people would be patient and follow the guidelines in the meantime. Why are we losing so many people when the protocols are proven to work in stemming the spread? There's so much to be hopeful for in the near future, it is such a shame that human beings are refusing to cooperate until we get there.

I realise this is a jumbled post. I have a lot of feelings around this right now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> This disease has taken up a huge space in my life. I don't even know how to describe it.
> I wish I could say that I had it, recovered, got it again and recovered, so I count myself as beyond lucky and am moving on with my life, carefree and joyous.
> The truth is that I have anxiety that I've never had before. I am left physically and mentally weaker than ever.
> 
> I dread to think I may catch it again. I still can't believe I survived twice when I'm immuno-compromised and was told I would die for certain if I caught it. I... can't wrap my head around my good luck. I feel... undeserving?... to have survived when others healthier than me have passed away from it.
> 
> I'm seeing more and more people without masks at all and refusing to distance appropriately in the supermarket and ATMs. It's making me more anxious than ever. I am angry at the way this is being mishandled and dismissed by so many. I'm scared for the vulnerable who are being treated as disposable in society. We should all be protecting each other, not looking out for ourselves alone.
> 
> I'm also starting to suddenly grieve the friends I have lost to this disease. I don't know if I was in shock or just so busy with my own illness at the time, but now the grief is hitting me hard and I don't know whom I'm grieving for- I've lost 12 people. I'm crying for them all at once and I feel I am not respecting each of them. How do you grieve each separately when it's all happening so fast?
> 
> When I read here of people who cannot get their dialysis or cancer treatments, when I think of my friend who had a minor heart attack and could not get hospital admission, I feel my heart will burst from sadness. Of course nobody can get regular treatments. If you have a serious condition then you are at high risk and the viral load in a hospital would be dangerous. I get that but, how hard must it be to need medical treatment but not have access to it for your own safety? What a terrible place to be in.
> 
> On the flip side, medicine is marvelous and there's so much good news surrounding possible treatments and vaccines. I'm so hopeful we'll at least stop people from becoming critical, and perhaps even have the vaccine sooner than predicted. How wonderful would that be?
> If only people would be patient and follow the guidelines in the meantime. Why are we losing so many people when the protocols are proven to work in stemming the spread? There's so much to be hopeful for in the near future, it is such a shame that human beings are refusing to cooperate until we get there.
> 
> I realise this is a jumbled post. I have a lot of feelings around this right now.


I know I get it.  This is so all encompassing.  I personally find myself just crashing, needing to sleep minimum 8 hours a night.  And I'm  barely doing any physical activity.  This is just emotionally draining.  All of it.

I find myself eating red meat all the time now.  Why?  Because I need the energy.  I'm that fatigued. And before this disaster, I hardly ever ate red meat.

Thank god for amazon.  I'm so paranoid about running out of lysol. I mean truly paranoid.

I dont want to recatch it either.  Why?  Because like you, I'm immune compromised and worse yet, I'm a super spreader.  If I catch it, I'm afraid I'll literally take out my residential block.  I already had a discussion with my close friends in case something happens to me due to the epidemic or some crazy racist, what to do w/ what little I have and my dog.

Stay strong, my friend. We'll get through this one way or another.  Just keep your head up and vent away.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Stay strong, my friend. We'll get through this one way or another.  Just keep your head up and vent away.


Thank you. You too! 

And thanks for letting me know that I'm not the only survivor who is haunted by the experience.
I feel a little nuts.
I've had serious illnesses and was involved in an accident that nearly killed me. Yet I was able to remain calm, positive and grateful during those experiences.
This is different. It has left me shaken, drained and defeated. Perhaps because there's no recovering and putting it behind you; it is all around you, all the time, on everyone's mind... it's not allowing me to move forward from the experience of battling it.

I'm sorry for the negativity. It's just one of those days, I think. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## canto bight

My best friend's mom just lost her best friend to COVID a few days ago.  She was a nurse with sickle cell anemia, she was older than my friend and I but younger than my friend's mom.  2020 was supposed to be her year -- new job, new house, and all these new experiences she was going to share with her son (she was a single mom).  My heart is so broken for that kid.


----------



## prettychic

hermes_lemming said:


> I know I get it.  This is so all encompassing.  I personally find myself just crashing, needing to sleep minimum 8 hours a night.  And I'm  barely doing any physical activity.  This is just emotionally draining.  All of it.
> 
> I find myself eating red meat all the time now.  Why?  Because I need the energy.  I'm that fatigued. And before this disaster, I hardly ever ate red meat.
> 
> Thank god for amazon.  I'm so paranoid about running out of lysol. I mean truly paranoid.
> 
> I dont want to recatch it either.  Why?  Because like you, I'm immune compromised and worse yet, I'm a super spreader.  If I catch it, I'm afraid I'll literally take out my residential block.  I already had a discussion with my close friends in case something happens to me due to the epidemic or some crazy racist, what to do w/ what little I have and my dog.
> 
> Stay strong, my friend. We'll get through this one way or another.  Just keep your head up and vent away.


How  do you know you are a super spreader?


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Thank you. You too!
> 
> And thanks for letting me know that I'm not the only survivor who is haunted by the experience.
> I feel a little nuts.
> I've had serious illnesses and was involved in an accident that nearly killed me. Yet I was able to remain calm, positive and grateful during those experiences.
> This is different. It has left me shaken, drained and defeated. Perhaps because there's no recovering and putting it behind you; it is all around you, all the time, on everyone's mind... it's not allowing me to move forward from the experience of battling it.
> 
> I'm sorry for the negativity. It's just one of those days, I think. Tomorrow will be better.


Thats what this forum and thread is for.
Like I said, I get it.  For example, I have this disgusting stye that's been a resident for more than a week now.  A friggin stye that was self inflicted because I left my daily contact too long. Why?  Because my optician is closed thanks to covid.

In addition to the pandemic, I worry about the world because I've been rich and poor more times than I can count.  Being unemployed and cash poor sux.  I vividly remember adding my purchases on my phone as I trolled the aisles of TJ making sure whatever I purchased for the week didn't go past my budget or what I had in the bank.  It wasn't easy. And I'm no pushover.  So imagine a quarter of your country in that state. I worry because during the protests, my friend who lived downtown told me of her friends being robbed of their groceries as they were walking home. This isn't looting. These are merely people trying to survive.

Add to that we have this evil cooties floating all around us that no one can see.  

Do what I do.  Try your best every day.  Imagine the water washing your troubles away when you take a shower every morning or evening.  

And try to pay it forward.  Leave tips for anything being delivered as they're putting their lives on the line so that you dont have to.  If you're in a drive through and can afford to, cover the person behind you.  Make someone's day.

I know there's goodness in humanity.  Sometimes it's hidden in crevice but it's there.


----------



## hermes_lemming

prettychic said:


> How  do you know you are a super spreader?


Because my entire effin life, everytime I got sick, I would take out my entire dept, if not the floor.  This isn't normal.  I didn't even learn of the term til later.  And so every time I started a new job, I would always immediately warn HR.  Sometimes they wouldn't believe me and later see what happened and thus banned me from entering the workplace if I so much as sniffled.  That's how I know.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> Interesting that the dentist's office is only a 4. I have a cleaning this Saturday that I was going to cancel, but my crown is acting up so I decided to keep the appointment and am dreading going in! I never liked going to the dentist under normal circumstances. My dentist is also a cancer survivor and older so he's at risk, too.


dentists were closed here for a while....then they opened for urgent needs....not sure if they are totally open yet.  I have a rough spot on one of my teeth - probably a damaged crown.  I HATE going to the dentist in the best of times.  I'm mulling it over.  Can I used covid for an execuse (asking myself).  It's not painful.  My DH is of the school of thought only go if you are in pain.  I try to do better than that but the thought of getting new crown is very upsetting for me.  Uugh.
dentist has already suggested a new crown for the back of my mouth.  I have a food trap there.  I've been putting that off.  now I seem to have a problem toward the front.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> dentists were closed here for a while....then they opened for urgent needs....not sure if they are totally open yet.  I have a rough spot on one of my teeth - probably a damaged crown.  I HATE going to the dentist in the best of times.  I'm mulling it over.  Can I used covid for an execuse (asking myself).  It's not painful.  My DH is of the school of thought only go if you are in pain.  I try to do better than that but the thought of getting new crown is very upsetting for me.  Uugh.
> dentist has already suggested a new crown for the back of my mouth.  I have a food trap there.  I've been putting that off.  now I seem to have a problem toward the front.



My dentist was closed from March to June 1st. I would go if you have to have work done - it felt surprisingly safe. I think dentists and other medical professionals are generally mindful of hygiene and sanitation during ordinary times, but they'll take further precautions like taking your temp and using manual tools to reduce the amount of aerosols being released. And if you do a little research, it appears that the virus is more dangerous for dentists and dental staff than patients during appointments. LA is on the verge of shutting down again, so who knows what will happen in the coming months. My friends got haircuts during the brief time when they were allowed but now they're not, so if you have a window of opportunity, take advantage.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> dentists were closed here for a while....then they opened for urgent needs....not sure if they are totally open yet.  I have a rough spot on one of my teeth - probably a damaged crown.  I HATE going to the dentist in the best of times.  I'm mulling it over.  Can I used covid for an execuse (asking myself).  It's not painful.  My DH is of the school of thought only go if you are in pain.  I try to do better than that but the thought of getting new crown is very upsetting for me.  Uugh.
> dentist has already suggested a new crown for the back of my mouth.  I have a food trap there.  I've been putting that off.  now I seem to have a problem toward the front.


Oh I know how you feel. I had a tooth extraction February 25 with bone grafting in preparation for an implant. I had a follow up appointment in June to determine if the graft was successful which  I cancelled. Now I don’t know what to do either. Luckily it was a lower incisor that dosen’t show when I smile but I miss my tooth. I don’t know how really safe it is for us to go to the dentist. I’m immune compromised and have an older relative who has moved in with us for awhile also to worry about. I feel if it’s not an emergency, then put it off.


----------



## Beauty2c

jblended said:


> This disease has taken up a huge space in my life. I don't even know how to describe it.
> I wish I could say that I had it, recovered, got it again and recovered, so I count myself as beyond lucky and am moving on with my life, carefree and joyous.
> The truth is that I have anxiety that I've never had before. I am left physically and mentally weaker than ever.
> 
> I dread to think I may catch it again. I still can't believe I survived twice when I'm immuno-compromised and was told I would die for certain if I caught it. I... can't wrap my head around my good luck. I feel... undeserving?... to have survived when others healthier than me have passed away from it.
> 
> I'm seeing more and more people without masks at all and refusing to distance appropriately in the supermarket and ATMs. It's making me more anxious than ever. I am angry at the way this is being mishandled and dismissed by so many. I'm scared for the vulnerable who are being treated as disposable in society. We should all be protecting each other, not looking out for ourselves alone.
> 
> I'm also starting to suddenly grieve the friends I have lost to this disease. I don't know if I was in shock or just so busy with my own illness at the time, but now the grief is hitting me hard and I don't know whom I'm grieving for- I've lost 12 people. I'm crying for them all at once and I feel I am not respecting each of them. How do you grieve each separately when it's all happening so fast?
> 
> When I read here of people who cannot get their dialysis or cancer treatments, when I think of my friend who had a minor heart attack and could not get hospital admission, I feel my heart will burst from sadness. Of course nobody can get regular treatments. If you have a serious condition then you are at high risk and the viral load in a hospital would be dangerous. I get that but, how hard must it be to need medical treatment but not have access to it for your own safety? What a terrible place to be in.
> 
> On the flip side, medicine is marvelous and there's so much good news surrounding possible treatments and vaccines. I'm so hopeful we'll at least stop people from becoming critical, and perhaps even have the vaccine sooner than predicted. How wonderful would that be?
> If only people would be patient and follow the guidelines in the meantime. Why are we losing so many people when the protocols are proven to work in stemming the spread? There's so much to be hopeful for in the near future, it is such a shame that human beings are refusing to cooperate until we get there.
> 
> I realise this is a jumbled post. I have a lot of feelings around this right now.



There is a thread on "Are you wearing masks when you go out?" in this forum.  I think some people need to hear from you.  Some still do not believe the disease is real and are not wearing masks.  
Hope you get well soon!!


----------



## bag-mania

I have my regular 6-month dentist appointment scheduled for the first week of August. It was originally supposed to be in June but they had scheduling problems with their hygienists when they reopened from COVID so it was pushed back to July. Then the morning of that appointment the hygienist didn't come to work because of some issue with her daughter. It was rescheduled again for a week later and they called me that morning to say that the dentist wasn't going to be there that day. I rescheduled yet again. I actually don't mind going but they are not making it easy. If they try to reschedule again I am going to start shopping for a new dentist office.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I have my regular 6-month dentist appointment scheduled for the first week of August. It was originally supposed to be in June but they had scheduling problems with their hygienists when they reopened from COVID so it was pushed back to July. Then the morning of that appointment the hygienist didn't come to work because of some issue with her daughter. It was rescheduled again for a week later and they called me that morning to say that the dentist wasn't going to be there that day. I rescheduled yet again. I actually don't mind going but they are not making it easy. If they try to reschedule again I am going to start shopping for a new dentist office.


I don't think I'd go for a routine visit at this time


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Oh I know how you feel. I had a tooth extraction February 25 with bone grafting in preparation for an implant. I had a follow up appointment in June to determine if the graft was successful which  I cancelled. Now I don’t know what to do either. Luckily it was a lower incisor that dosen’t show when I smile but I miss my tooth. I don’t know how really safe it is for us to go to the dentist. I’m immune compromised and have an older relative who has moved in with us for awhile also to worry about. I feel if it’s not an emergency, then put it off.


implant sounds like torture
I don't think mine is an emergency but I can't see it....just feel a rough spot that wasn't there a week ago.  seems like almost every problem they find calls for a crown....uugh.  don't like the process and it's expensive (though probably cheap compared to what you're having done)


----------



## sdkitty

i*bella said:


> My dentist was closed from March to June 1st. I would go if you have to have work done - it felt surprisingly safe. I think dentists and other medical professionals are generally mindful of hygiene and sanitation during ordinary times, but they'll take further precautions like taking your temp and using manual tools to reduce the amount of aerosols being released. And if you do a little research, it appears that the virus is more dangerous for dentists and dental staff than patients during appointments. LA is on the verge of shutting down again, so who knows what will happen in the coming months. My friends got haircuts during the brief time when they were allowed but now they're not, so if you have a window of opportunity, take advantage.


I got my hair done two weeks ago - just in time before they closed salons again.  now they're saying salons can operate outdoors.  what?  I think at least 50 percent of their business is color and color is much more profitable for them.  cutting hair outdoors isn't going to help them (or customers) much.  and they would have to have a parking lot to set up in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chagall said:


> July 20, 2020.
> Good news and bad news:
> 
> Good news:
> *Oxford University Covid 19 vaccine proved effective in causing immunity in hundreds of test patients.*



This is in fact true! I just watched this on the news & they are here in my Country & in a Suburb in a lab on the other side of the city from me. They tested 1000 people, all of which recovered. Some did have side effects, like slight fever, fatigue & nausea - But nothing that some paracetamol didn't help with. Even better for those patients who received 2 shots & had NO side effects whatsoever.

They are trying to have a vaccine before the end of this year - They still want to do more trials with more people before they create a vaccine.


----------



## canto bight

I've been to the dentist twice since they opened back up which I believe was in late May and honestly, I felt safer there than I have felt anywhere except home.  I was really pleased with the precautions they took.  I also went to an eye doctor with my dad and felt decently safe there.  I felt safer at the dentist and eye doctor than I did at an oncology office.


----------



## arnott

Ugh, the one thing I liked about Covid was the freedom to swing open my front door without worrying about someone trying to sell me something, join their church, ask for donations, what have you.   Well, now that's over!   The doorbell rang at the time my Mailman usually comes so I excitedly ran down the stairs expecting a package! Instead some girl is there fundraising and asking for $35.00 donation!  I was having lunch at the time so I told her I was busy, and she asked if she could come back in an hour.  I told her she could just leave the pamphlet here and she said she wasn't allowed to do that because of Covid.   So I just said I wasn't interested and closed the door.      I really hate random people ringing my doorbell.   But when I ignore the doorbell sometimes I miss packages from the Mailman.   Ugh!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Ugh, the one thing I liked about Covid was the freedom to swing open my front door without worrying about someone trying to sell me something, join their church, ask for donations, what have you.   Well, now that's over!   The doorbell rang at the time my Mailman usually comes so I excitedly ran down the stairs expecting a package! Instead some girl is there fundraising and asking for $35.00 donation!  I was having lunch at the time so I told her I was busy, and she asked if she could come back in an hour.  I told her she could just leave the pamphlet here and she said she wasn't allowed to do that because of Covid.   So I just said I wasn't interested and closed the door.      I really hate random people ringing my doorbell.   But when I ignore the doorbell sometimes I miss packages from the Mailman.   Ugh!


uugh
I don't open my door to any stranger


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> uugh
> I don't open my door to any stranger



I don't want to, but I'm expecting packages in the mail, and that's what I thought it was!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> It looks like his last post had political comments in it that were removed by a mod. He may have received a warning about it and gotten mad and left.


Hopefully that's why he left.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> I don't want to, but I'm expecting packages in the mail, and that's what I thought it was!


I did make an exception a while back for a neighbor looking for his runaway Husky


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> I don't want to, but I'm expecting packages in the mail, and that's what I thought it was!


You need to get a peephole or the Ring doorbell. No need to take chances. Was she wearing a mask? Or you could yell through the door before you open it. That's what my husband has done ever since covid. I look out the window to see if there is a mail or delivery truck in front of the house.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Hopefully that's why he left.


@Clearblueskies 
I meant that hopefully he didn't contract COVID-19.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> You need to get a peephole or the Ring doorbell. No need to take chances. Was she wearing a mask? Or you could yell through the door before you open it. That's what my husband has done ever since covid. I look out the window to see if there is a mail or delivery truck in front of the house.


I do that anyway regardless of covid


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This is in fact true! I just watched this on the news & they are here in my Country & in a Suburb in a lab on the other side of the city from me. They tested 1000 people, all of which recovered. Some did have side effects, like slight fever, fatigue & nausea - But nothing that some paracetamol didn't help with. Even better for those patients who received 2 shots & had NO side effects whatsoever.
> 
> They are trying to have a vaccine before the end of this year - They still want to do more trials with more people before they create a vaccine.


That is such wonderful and hopeful news. I guess this is the most promising of all the vaccines being tested so far.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is somewhat Covid related,  but is DHL delivery without signature safe?
I really don't want to sign for it.
I don't want to open the door.


----------



## GhstDreamer

sdkitty said:


> dentists were closed here for a while....then they opened for urgent needs....not sure if they are totally open yet.  I have a rough spot on one of my teeth - probably a damaged crown.  I HATE going to the dentist in the best of times.  I'm mulling it over.  Can I used covid for an execuse (asking myself).  It's not painful.  My DH is of the school of thought only go if you are in pain.  I try to do better than that but the thought of getting new crown is very upsetting for me.  Uugh.
> dentist has already suggested a new crown for the back of my mouth.  I have a food trap there.  I've been putting that off.  now I seem to have a problem toward the front.



I just had my crown done late last month and I felt perfectly safe. My dental surgeon and dental hygienist had the face shield, masks, goggles, gloves and surgical gowns on. He was only working on a few patients a day - there are 3 rooms so 1 patient a day per room. Then they sanitize afterwards and they only see patients every other day.  I wouldn't delay getting your teeth done - delaying can make your teeth worse.


----------



## GhstDreamer

hermes_lemming said:


> Because my entire effin life, everytime I got sick, I would take out my entire dept, if not the floor.  This isn't normal.  I didn't even learn of the term til later.  And so every time I started a new job, I would always immediately warn HR.  Sometimes they wouldn't believe me and later see what happened and thus banned me from entering the workplace if I so much as sniffled.  That's how I know.



One of my brother-in-laws (my older sister's husband) is a super spreader too. He is healthy as a horse usually but when he gets sick, he spreads it to everyone who is in vicinity. This past Christmas break he was down with the flu and completely out of it (we think but now we can't be too sure it was just the flu) and came over anyways for Christmas dinner and spread it to almost everyone. My bf, my younger sister and her husband, me, my brother, and my mother. Both my bf and my sister's husband were very ill for several weeks. Sick enough they could barely drag themselves out of bed.


----------



## TC1

Sunshine mama said:


> This is somewhat Covid related,  but is DHL delivery without signature safe?
> I really don't want to sign for it.
> I don't want to open the door.


I don't think any packages from Fedex/UPS or DHL are requiring a signature anymore with Covid restrictions in place.


----------



## Lake Effect

sdkitty said:


> I don't think I'd go for a routine visit at this time


I actually did go for a routine cleaning and x-rays in late June. My six month appt would have been in May and they opened early June. The numbers were down in my neck of the woods and I just wanted to stay on top of my gums! I felt relatively comfortable. So if things got insane in six months, I could skip then.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> I don't think any packages from Fedex/UPS or DHL are requiring a signature anymore with Covid restrictions in place.


Does this include pricer items also? A designer purse springs to mind.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

GhstDreamer said:


> One of my brother-in-laws (my older sister's husband) is a super spreader too. He is healthy as a horse usually but when he gets sick, he spreads it to everyone who is in vicinity. This past Christmas break he was down with the flu and completely out of it (we think but now we can't be too sure it was just the flu) and came over anyways for Christmas dinner and spread it to almost everyone. My bf, my younger sister and her husband, me, my brother, and my mother. Both my bf and my sister's husband were very ill for several weeks. Sick enough they could barely drag themselves out of bed.


Omg how rude. That irritates me so much! Sick people should ALWAYS stay home from nonessential activities, Covid or not. One of my brother's friends brought a sick kid to a baby shower and so many people got the barfies after the party that my brother initially thought it was food poisoning. He felt awful and was very worried about his guests. He found out later about the sick kid and it was a relief to know that he didn't poison all of his close friends and family. That's the assumption anyway.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Does this include pricer items also? A designer purse springs to mind.


Yes, I had something from LV delivered, they just confirm your name, you don't touch anything to sign.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> I don't think any packages from Fedex/UPS or DHL are requiring a signature anymore with Covid restrictions in place.


I got a text saying I can opt out from the signature requirement.


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> This disease has taken up a huge space in my life. I don't even know how to describe it.
> I wish I could say that I had it, recovered, got it again and recovered, so I count myself as beyond lucky and am moving on with my life, carefree and joyous.
> The truth is that I have anxiety that I've never had before. I am left physically and mentally weaker than ever.
> 
> I dread to think I may catch it again. I still can't believe I survived twice when I'm immuno-compromised and was told I would die for certain if I caught it. I... can't wrap my head around my good luck. I feel... undeserving?... to have survived when others healthier than me have passed away from it.
> 
> I'm seeing more and more people without masks at all and refusing to distance appropriately in the supermarket and ATMs. It's making me more anxious than ever. I am angry at the way this is being mishandled and dismissed by so many. I'm scared for the vulnerable who are being treated as disposable in society. We should all be protecting each other, not looking out for ourselves alone.
> 
> I'm also starting to suddenly grieve the friends I have lost to this disease. I don't know if I was in shock or just so busy with my own illness at the time, but now the grief is hitting me hard and I don't know whom I'm grieving for- I've lost 12 people. I'm crying for them all at once and I feel I am not respecting each of them. How do you grieve each separately when it's all happening so fast?
> 
> When I read here of people who cannot get their dialysis or cancer treatments, when I think of my friend who had a minor heart attack and could not get hospital admission, I feel my heart will burst from sadness. Of course nobody can get regular treatments. If you have a serious condition then you are at high risk and the viral load in a hospital would be dangerous. I get that but, how hard must it be to need medical treatment but not have access to it for your own safety? What a terrible place to be in.
> 
> On the flip side, medicine is marvelous and there's so much good news surrounding possible treatments and vaccines. I'm so hopeful we'll at least stop people from becoming critical, and perhaps even have the vaccine sooner than predicted. How wonderful would that be?
> If only people would be patient and follow the guidelines in the meantime. Why are we losing so many people when the protocols are proven to work in stemming the spread? There's so much to be hopeful for in the near future, it is such a shame that human beings are refusing to cooperate until we get there.
> 
> I realise this is a jumbled post. I have a lot of feelings around this right now.


Dear jblended, my heart goes out to you to have lost so many you know! I can only imagine it will take time to grieve them all. It took months and months for me to grieve just one friend back in 2013. Trust your heart and grieve them in whatever your order and timing your heart chooses.

I have been feeling weird that I live in an area that has not been hit hard. I work remotely and have an income. I feel a bit of employment guilt. The first 2 months after the start of stay-at-home was actually catchup of a back log. My company then began picking up new work starting in early June a little more quickly than I imagined.

I am more generous with tips than ever and in grocery stores and make the effort to look employees in the eye and convey thanks for being essential.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> You need to get a peephole or the Ring doorbell. No need to take chances. *Was she wearing a mask?* Or you could yell through the door before you open it. That's what my husband has done ever since covid. I look out the window to see if there is a mail or delivery truck in front of the house.



No, she was not!  I tend to look out the window for the post truck but sometimes they park it a distance away and then walk so I can't see the truck.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chagall said:


> That is such wonderful and hopeful news. I guess this is the most promising of all the vaccines being tested so far.



I was trying to upload the news channel I saw it on & found this! Exactly what I watched this morning (recorded from last night).

*Link:* 

*ETA:* I hope it works!  Geelong is a Suburb in my State & on the other side of the city from me.

*EDIT:* If you are having trouble trying to watch it, hit the right click on your mouse & select "Reload" or whatever device you are on & it takes you back to the Geelong news clip. There are more clips after this clip & I don't know how to get rid of them. HTH!


----------



## rutabaga

Sunshine mama said:


> This is somewhat Covid related,  but is DHL delivery without signature safe?
> I really don't want to sign for it.
> I don't want to open the door.



Fashionphile ships UPS w/signature required and my delivery guy asked me to spell out my last name instead of signing. I doubt they'd make you sign for it with everyone transitioning to contactless services.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> One of my brother-in-laws (my older sister's husband) is a super spreader too. He is healthy as a horse usually but when he gets sick, he spreads it to everyone who is in vicinity. This past Christmas break he was down with the flu and completely out of it (we think but now we can't be too sure it was just the flu) and came over anyways for Christmas dinner and spread it to almost everyone. My bf, my younger sister and her husband, me, my brother, and my mother. Both my bf and my sister's husband were very ill for several weeks. Sick enough they could barely drag themselves out of bed.


Yea I never knew there was a term for it until covid


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> I actually did go for a routine cleaning and x-rays in late June. My six month appt would have been in May and they opened early June. The numbers were down in my neck of the woods and I just wanted to stay on top of my gums! I felt relatively comfortable. So if things got insane in six months, I could skip then.


I'm investing in an electronic toothbrush cuz its just too dangerous to see a dentist right now


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm investing in an electronic toothbrush cuz its just too dangerous to see a dentist right now


I love using an electric toothbrush. It's easier and my teeth feel cleaner.


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I was trying to upload the news channel I saw it on & found this! Exactly what I watched this morning (recorded from last night).
> 
> *Link:*
> 
> *ETA:* I hope it works!  Geelong is a Suburb in my State & on the other side of the city from me.
> 
> *EDIT:* If you are having trouble trying to watch it, hit the right click on your mouse & select "Reload" or whatever device you are on & it takes you back to the Geelong news clip. There are more clips after this clip & I don't know how to get rid of them. HTH!



Thanks for Posting the video works great. So there are two countries with promising vaccines. When there are more than one viable vaccine, which one would be chosen and would it be administered to all countries. So great that there will likely be a vaccine in the near future but wonder how it will be organized.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I love using an electric toothbrush. It's easier and my teeth feel cleaner.


OT, but can anyone pls recommend an electric toothbrush that is quiet? I use a sonicare and it’s noisy.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> OT, but can anyone pls recommend an electric toothbrush that is quiet? I use a sonicare and it’s noisy.


I don't know if any of them are whisper quiet. I use an oral B and it isn't super loud.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much! Sadly, even though I try to give my business to local companies, Amazon is very convenient.


----------



## jblended

lilinko said:


> There is a thread on "Are you wearing masks when you go out?" in this forum.  I think some people need to hear from you.  Some still do not believe the disease is real and are not wearing masks.
> Hope you get well soon!!


Oh, I have. Made little difference to those arguing against masks. They don't want to hear an alternative point of view, they only want to convince you that they are right. 



Lake Effect said:


> Dear jblended, my heart goes out to you to have lost so many you know! I can only imagine it will take time to grieve them all. It took months and months for me to grieve just one friend back in 2013. Trust your heart and grieve them in whatever your order and timing your heart chooses.


Thank you. I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. 
I believe this is what is breaking me these days. I had a group of friends in Brazil, all working in hospitals there. I've lost all of them, along with a friend in NY, London and Jakarta.
They were all in areas that had massive spikes in cases at the start of this, and were unlucky...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I think we should start a thread “stupid beliefs about Covid”
In Australia, some people refuse to get tested because its all a conspiracy to insert a chip into their nose


----------



## BigPurseSue

I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.


I hope for the best for you and your mom.


----------



## 880

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.


Am so sorry about your mom. I hope she recovers soon and you both stay safe and healthy!

Jblended, am so sorry about your friends. In many cases, it seemed like those hospitals were overwhelmed with cases and never got the support, PPE and other help that they needed from government and elsewhere.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I hope for the best for you and your mom.



Thanks Whatever. It’s been a difficult time for both of us. She does not understand the danger or my struggles to keep us safe. That makes the situation even more exasperating. My greatest hope is that if we end up with Covid we do not pass it on to my high-risk dh.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.


I hope your mom has a smooth recovery from her fall. 
If it's any help at all, my mum had surgery just as cases were hitting their peak in mid-March. We were in and out of hospitals and pharmacies right through to the beginning of July. During the end of that period she also returned to work in her clinic where there have been members of staff who tested positive.
She is in the high risk category, yet in spite of all this activity and interaction with people, she has not contracted it (and hopefully will remain this way). 
So long as you are doing your part, there is every chance that you can avoid catching it. It's not necessarily inevitable, though it may feel like it.
Not sure this will reassure you, particularly since I did catch it... but even so, it's worth noting that I did not pass it on to her even though I was near her during my initial infection. Likely because we masked and distanced as soon as I started feeling unwell. 
Remain vigilant and hopeful, there is a good chance you will not contract it in spite of these recent events.
Also, if you are able to find a moment in between the chaos to practice some self-care, please do so. I can only imagine how stressful this has all been. 



880 said:


> In many cases, it seemed like those hospitals were overwhelmed with cases and never got the support, PPE and other help that they needed from government and elsewhere.


Precisely that. Particularly so in Brazil.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> Thanks for Posting the video works great. So there are two countries with promising vaccines. When there are more than one viable vaccine, which one would be chosen and would it be administered to all countries. So great that there will likely be a vaccine in the near future but wonder how it will be organized.


I hope countries come together to agree how vaccines and treatments are shared.  I know it was reported here that the UK government has ensured the Oxford vaccine is manufactured in the UK, to avoid a repeat of what happened with Remedisvir.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.





BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks Whatever. It’s been a difficult time for both of us. She does not understand the danger or my struggles to keep us safe. That makes the situation even more exasperating. My greatest hope is that if we end up with Covid we do not pass it on to my high-risk dh.



I’m sorry to hear about your mom’s injury and wish her a speedy recovery. I can’t even imagine what it’s like to tour nursing homes right now but it will give you a really good idea of how well they operate. Just keep vigilant in your safe practices and it will reduce the potential for both you and your mom. I understand the frustration with her not really grasping how serious this is. My dad who I live with is 84 and if I didn’t live with him he probably wouldn’t have taken any precautions and would have ran out of basic supplies. It’s scary to think of what could have happened to him if he was on his own.


----------



## beyhiveacolyte

Coronavirus has really impacted day to day life. Even if most people in my area aren't taking it seriously enough, the idea of causing harm to everyone around me is a good enough reason to move cautiously.


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> I don't think I'd go for a routine visit at this time





Lake Effect said:


> I actually did go for a routine cleaning and x-rays in late June. My six month appt would have been in May and they opened early June. The numbers were down in my neck of the woods and I just wanted to stay on top of my gums! I felt relatively comfortable. So if things got insane in six months, I could skip then.



I was able to go to a routine dental visit earlier this month.  My appointment was originally scheduled in March.  They asked me to re-schedule because they weren't taking non-urgent appointments, this was right before the shut down.  Once they re-opened they rescheduled me for September, which would be exactly one year since my last appointment.  They asked if I wanted them to call me sooner if there was a cancelation.  They called me the very next morning to come in that afternoon. Fortunately, I was able to come in on such short notice.  I definitely needed to come in.  I could feel the need for a cleaning for sure.  They said they were trying to get all the patients in once this year for a routine visit.

Although the office is small, there were no other patients in the waiting room when I arrived.  They had me fill out a symptom screening form and took my temperature.  I went right to the treatment room.  I rinsed with peroxide and mouthwash before they began.  The hygenist and dentist both wore more PPE than usual.  I felt safe.

I also had a hair color/cut appointment and got a pedicure.  At the salon there were fewer stylists and they were spread out.  My nail tech practices in a treatment room, so it's just us, no other clients.  I'm glad I was able to get these appointments because my county in CA are on the watchlist and they've closed down.


----------



## LavenderIce

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.



Sending healing vibes to your mom.  You're a good daughter for looking out for her.


----------



## Chagall

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I think we should start a thread “stupid beliefs about Covid”
> In Australia, some people refuse to get tested because its all a conspiracy to insert a chip into their nose


Well it’s obviously a conspiracy to insert a chip in peoples noses. I’ve known that all along.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Well it’s obviously a conspiracy to insert a chip in peoples noses. I’ve known that all along.


Here's another one! 5G causes covid!








						Conspiracy theorists say 5G causes novel coronavirus, so now they’re harassing and attacking UK telecoms engineers
					

Even the ones who don’t even work on 5G.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## lalame

I've been shopping more due to all the sales and just more time at home, I suppose... but it's funny how the mix of things I buy has changed. All my hair/makeup purchasing has been entirely channeled into home decor/improvement. And all my fancy clothes purchasing has switched to lounge-wear!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.


I hope your mom recovers quickly. Be safe!


----------



## Tootsie17

BigPurseSue said:


> I’ve acquired a dread of inevitability about contracting Covid. A few weeks ago my elderly mom took a fall and ended up in the hospital. Nearly every day I’ve been in medical facilities, Target pharmacies, stores, touring nursing and senior facilities, and random places trying to straighten out her affairs. I’ve been in contact with probably hundreds of people. I always mask up and they do too, but still... It will be a miracle if we escape without both contracting the illness.


I hope your mom recovers as quick as she can and you remain strong.  I commend you for looking out for your mom, especially during this stressful time. I'm taking care of my mom, so I can definitely empathize with you. Take care.


----------



## Suncatcher

I don’t know how to link an article but this is the headline from the NYT:

*Can You Get Covid Again? It’s Very Unlikely, Experts Say*


----------



## LVLoveaffair

jblended said:


> I cannot believe I'm posting this.
> 
> I've started running a high fever again and have lost my voice (same thing happened the first round of covid). I've been advised to get re-tested, so that will be the next step for me.
> 
> I am sharing my experience because this is my only outlet. My friends are thoroughly fed up and are now meeting up regularly, not wearing masks properly and often removing them to speak...and you can forget about social distancing anywhere! You'd think that people are entirely unaware of covid.
> When I tried to speak to one of my friends when I started this fever, he told me that I'm being a baby and it's just a common cold. This thread is keeping me sane because, whatever the difference of opinions, there is logic and compassion here. Both are much needed qualities during these rough times.
> 
> I'm emotionally spent at this point but there's really no option here...I have to find a way to laugh at the fact that I'm trapped in my own covid-themed escape room!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is not another round of covid. I have not heard of anyone else getting flare ups this close together, so perhaps it's something unrelated.
> And if it is covid, hopefully this round will be easier because I have had a lot of practice in fending it off!


I’m so sorry you’re going through this! I have read where people can get “flare-ups”. We just don’t know enough about this virus. Some people come on TV saying the craziest things: kids aren’t carriers, it’s rare for children to get Covid and get sick/die, the numbers are wrong blah blah 
I’m not ok with “rare” and this isn’t your everyday flu! Sorry for ranting. I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BigPurseSue

jblended said:


> I hope your mom has a smooth recovery from her fall.
> If it's any help at all, my mum had surgery just as cases were hitting their peak in mid-March. We were in and out of hospitals and pharmacies right through to the beginning of July. During the end of that period she also returned to work in her clinic where there have been members of staff who tested positive.
> She is in the high risk category, yet in spite of all this activity and interaction with people, she has not contracted it (and hopefully will remain this way).
> So long as you are doing your part, there is every chance that you can avoid catching it. It's not necessarily inevitable, though it may feel like it.
> Not sure this will reassure you, particularly since I did catch it... but even so, it's worth noting that I did not pass it on to her even though I was near her during my initial infection. Likely because we masked and distanced as soon as I started feeling unwell.
> Remain vigilant and hopeful, there is a good chance you will not contract it in spite of these recent events.
> Also, if you are able to find a moment in between the chaos to practice some self-care, please do so. I can only imagine how stressful this has all been.
> 
> 
> Precisely that. Particularly so in Brazil.



Thank you Jblended. This is most reassuring. At one point I was waiting in a hospital lobby to see her. A stream of people, many unmasked, were passing me within yards, all headed to the coronavirus testing room. I cringed. I thought oh crap. Most probably had symptoms otherwise why would they be going to get tested? It's now been two weeks and I haven't had any symptoms. 

Since she's in her 90s with dementia she has no comprehension or fear of what's going on.  It's such a struggle. Every day is a struggle. With tantrums and arguments and no comprehension of my struggle to keep her safe. Yesterday I went grocery shopping. For only the third time since this whole thing started. I realized I was totally indifferent to the fear of catching it because I've been to so many high-risk places in the past few weeks. Because I'm so exhausted from being a caregiver I don't really care anymore. I actually enjoyed the escape and even thrill of grocery shopping for the first time in months but I felt like a daredevil jumping out of a plane.


----------



## jblended

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you Jblended. This is most reassuring. At one point I was waiting in a hospital lobby to see her. A stream of people, many unmasked, were passing me within yards, all headed to the coronavirus testing room. I cringed. I thought oh crap. Most probably had symptoms otherwise why would they be going to get tested? It's now been two weeks and I haven't had any symptoms.
> 
> Since she's in her 90s with dementia she has no comprehension or fear of what's going on.  It's such a struggle. Every day is a struggle. With tantrums and arguments and no comprehension of my struggle to keep her safe. Yesterday I went grocery shopping. For only the third time since this whole thing started. I realized I was totally indifferent to the fear of catching it because I've been to so many high-risk places in the past few weeks. Because I'm so exhausted from being a caregiver I don't really care anymore. I actually enjoyed the escape and even thrill of grocery shopping for the first time in months but I felt like a daredevil jumping out of a plane.


First and foremost...
I cannot imagine how hard it is to explain this situation to someone with dementia, and to have to repeat this regularly. The stress of her not comprehending the severity of it, and of trying to keep her safe whilst she is unaware and unafraid, whilst also trying to shield your husband... I truly don't have the vocabulary to express how I feel for you and the weight on your shoulders. Your mum is so lucky to have you taking care of her.

Secondly, soooo glad you're not showing symptoms. What a relief that must be!

Though I can understand the fatigue you're experiencing and how that must be taking its toll, you seem to be describing yourself as apathetic to the virus now, whereas I don't see it that way.
You are adapting and navigating, doing what needs to be done under strange and novel circumstances, but doing so with caution and precision. That's not daredevil behaviour or being indifferent in the way you describe it.
You're evaluating the risk of every situation you enter and mentally weighing up the potential outcome; i.e. the grocery store isn't as bad as unmasked covid patients near me in a hospital lobby, so if I distance appropriately and get out quickly, all should work out well.
What you're describing is simply adaptation at play. _You are actually ahead of the game! _Not panic-stricken or catastrophizing, but evaluating potential risks and moving forward in the safest way you can.
We all have to reach this point somehow. Everyone who has had to continue working throughout (or has recently returned to work) has reached this point, and the rest will eventually have to follow suit. There was never an option for indefinite quarantine because life was not going to pause and wait for us to create a vaccine.
How well we adapt is up to us, but adapt we must.

You seem to have done a great job of managing this entire situation. In fact, I wish I could have shown some of this grace whilst handling my mother post-op. I was a nervous wreck each time we were going to the hospital and adapted much more slowly.

It may not feel like it now, but you're doing amazingly well and I trust you will be okay so long as you carry on being vigilant and controlling the bits you can (mask, hand washing, distancing when possible).

This turned out to be a long-winded post. 
Stay safe, stay calm and know that we're all here for you and keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

@BigPurseSue 
your mother is very lucky to have you. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Thank you so much! Sadly, even though I try to give my business to local companies, Amazon is very convenient.


Exactly!
And some local business people's employees are RUDE and arrogant! Why can't they train them to be nice to customers?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks *Whatever*.


Just thought the auto correct was funny. Sorry for deviating from the actual content.


----------



## Sunshine mama

i*bella said:


> Fashionphile ships UPS w/signature required and my delivery guy asked me to spell out my last name instead of signing. I doubt they'd make you sign for it with everyone transitioning to contactless services.


In the end I opted for no signature.  When I found out that it was delivered,  it said that it was signed for.


----------



## Chagall

Suncatcher said:


> I don’t know how to link an article but this is the headline from the NYT:
> 
> *Can You Get Covid Again? It’s Very Unlikely, Experts Say*


So this must mean that you do build up antibodies that protect you or catching it again wouldn’t be ‘unlikely’. That’s more good news which we dearly need.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Exactly!
> And some local business people's employees are RUDE and arrogant! Why can't they train them to be nice to customers?


I agree. Our local pet store clerk was very rude when I phoned and asked what precautions they were taking with curbside pickup. How would I pay etc. and this was in the middle of lockdown. One has every right in the world to find out if the situation is safe for them.


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> So this must mean that you do build up antibodies that protect you or catching it again wouldn’t be ‘unlikely’. That’s more good news which we dearly need.


 My doctor said almost 3 months ago that they're seeing 70% of the cases the ability to recatch it


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> My doctor said almost 3 months ago that they're seeing 70% of the cases the ability to recatch it


So what information are you supposed to believe. Contradicting statements everywhere. Who knows which information is accurate. It sure would be nice if the positive stuff was correct. We need a moral booster!


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> My doctor said almost 3 months ago that they're seeing 70% of the cases the ability to recatch it


Yes. I've been told the same by all the doctors who have treated me (though I can't recall if I was given a percentage, but I was definitely told that many are getting a second round of covid after they initially recovered).
And as we already know, I've had a 2nd round, as has your cousin's husband.



Chagall said:


> So what information are you supposed to believe. Contradicting statements everywhere. Who knows which information is accurate. It sure would be nice if the positive stuff was correct. We need a moral booster!


Absolutely we need morale boosters! Not sure if this is one of them, though.
I think the confusion is not whether someone can suffer from it more than once- apart from anecdotal evidence on this thread, China and Japan said they were seeing repeat cases (I want to add South Korea to that list but I can't quite recall).
The question really is, are we (recovered patients) getting re-activations of the original infection or are we catching it all over again? Nobody seems to have the answer to that yet, unfortunately.


----------



## jblended

A question for those of us who have had this: do you have any lingering symptoms?
I can thankfully smell and taste again, though I must admit it's all very faint still, but I'm still battling with fatigue, a really fuzzy memory and a _constant _ache in my muscles. I am worn out, stiff and sore all the time! Has anyone else been left with lingering issues? 

Also, randomly noticed that @momtok hasn't posted in here for a while. I hope she's okay.


----------



## sdkitty

lalame said:


> I've been shopping more due to all the sales and just more time at home, I suppose... but it's funny how the mix of things I buy has changed. All my hair/makeup purchasing has been entirely channeled into home decor/improvement. And all my fancy clothes purchasing has switched to lounge-wear!!


I've bought a summer robe and two nightgowns.  went to TJ Maxx looking for drinking glasses.  selection was lower than usual.  SA said they buy them as soon as they hit the shelves.  what?  are people home breaking glasses so they need new ones?


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> So what information are you supposed to believe. Contradicting statements everywhere. Who knows which information is accurate. It sure would be nice if the positive stuff was correct. We need a moral booster!



You can't believe anything until you have heard it from multiple, different sources over a period of time. And even then...

That _New York Times_ article had quotes from several epidemiologists who believe people who have had Covid-19 are unlikely to get it again. That is their belief, they don't have any proof yet. The author could easily have found other epidemiologists who were equally convinced that Covid patients could be reinfected and written the article from that angle. The problem with today's journalists is writers who already know the story they want to tell and only include the facts that support their version. All you can do is take it all in and decide for yourself.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I've bought a summer robe and two nightgowns.  went to TJ Maxx looking for drinking glasses.  selection was lower than usual.  SA said they buy them as soon as they hit the shelves.  what?  are people home breaking glasses so they need new ones?



It must be all that alcohol consumed when the liquor stores were open when nothing else was. Occasionally a glass hits the floor like a fallen soldier.


----------



## 880

On a lighter note, Since shelter in place, covid etc.,  I’ve been sitting at home more and was both alarmed and amused to see this:

our bodies and bones rely on the relative dent we make against the ground to know if our body mass has changed and if, for the sake of homeostasis, we should gain or drop a bit.
In that case, the broad implication is that we may need to stand and move in order for our gravitostat to function correctly, Dr. Jansson says. When you sit, “you confuse” the cellular sensors into thinking you are lighter than you are, he says.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/22/...keep-us-fat.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> Yes. I've been told the same by all the doctors who have treated me (though I can't recall if I was given a percentage, but I was definitely told that many are getting a second round of covid after they initially recovered).
> And as we already know, I've had a 2nd round, as has your cousin's husband.
> 
> 
> Absolutely we need morale boosters! Not sure if this is one of them, though.
> I think the confusion is not whether someone can suffer from it more than once- apart from anecdotal evidence on this thread, China and Japan said they were seeing repeat cases (I want to add South Korea to that list but I can't quite recall).
> The question really is, are we (recovered patients) getting re-activations of the original infection or are we catching it all over again? Nobody seems to have the answer to that yet, unfortunately.


Yes that is such a good question. Are people getting re-infected or are they having a flare up of symptoms of their original infection. I always assumed it was the latter. Either way, it’s not good.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> So what information are you supposed to believe. Contradicting statements everywhere. Who knows which information is accurate. It sure would be nice if the positive stuff was correct. We need a moral booster!


I understand the need for positivity but my doctor has never been wrong. I've trusted him with my life for decades.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> A question for those of us who have had this: do you have any lingering symptoms?
> I can thankfully smell and taste again, though I must admit it's all very faint still, but I'm still battling with fatigue, a really fuzzy memory and a _constant _ache in my muscles. I am worn out, stiff and sore all the time! Has anyone else been left with lingering issues?
> 
> Also, randomly noticed that @momtok hasn't posted in here for a while. I hope she's okay.


My energy level is zapped. This is not depression or overexerting. It comes in waves tho. And my immune system seems to be puttering. On week three with a stye on my eye. Precovid it would be gone in a week. Good times.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> I understand the need for positivity but my doctor has never been wrong. I've trusted him with my life for decades.


But he is not a covid 19 expert!! no one is and that is only his opinion!!


----------



## jblended

Chagall said:


> Yes that is such a good question. Are people getting re-infected or are they having a flare up of symptoms of their original infection. I always assumed it was the latter. Either way, it’s not good.


Very worrying. However, as you rightly posted earlier on, there's a lot to be hopeful for in the way of vaccines. I'm very hopeful that we'll be coming out the other end of this dark tunnel soon. 



hermes_lemming said:


> My energy level is zapped. This is not depression or overexerting. It comes in waves tho. And my immune system seems to be puttering. On week three with a stye on my eye. Precovid it would be gone in a week. Good times.


It's nuts, isn't it? I am so tired! And the muscle soreness is so strange because I'm not physically exerting myself at all, yet I feel like I've run a marathon every day, I'm _that _stiff and sore.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> But he is not a covid 19 expert!! no one is and that is only his opinion!!


Wow. Was the exclamation points really necessary?

Long story short, he is my primary care physician.  He is literally in charge of my health. Thats all. And I have to say he has done a bang up job of that. No wonder his practice has been closed to new patients for over the past two decades. 

I understand you're exasperated as is most of us. It is what it is. We just need to try our best to live with this disease for the time being as it doesn't seem like it will disappear anytime soon. Peace.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Very worrying. However, as you rightly posted earlier on, there's a lot to be hopeful for in the way of vaccines. I'm very hopeful that we'll be coming out the other end of this dark tunnel soon.
> 
> 
> It's nuts, isn't it? I am so tired! And the muscle soreness is so strange because I'm not physically exerting myself at all, yet I feel like I've run a marathon every day, I'm _that _stiff and sore.


Yea I'm just trying to make the best of it and be alert during work hours give or take a few before and afterwards for myself n household.

For me its really the fatigue thats interesting given I'm hardly physically active these days.


----------



## whateve

We went for another drive around town today. A lot of businesses are gone, out of business. Most of the people we saw weren't wearing masks, but they were all outdoors, so maybe they put them on when they go inside. We saw some at outdoor dining. The tables weren't very far apart. 

I asked my husband if he would still want to go on as we are doing, in nearly complete isolation, if we knew this was going to go on for several years. We realized that what we miss about our favorite restaurant isn't the food but the people, so there is really no reason for us to get food to go.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Quarters have become the new toilet paper for me. My condo has a coin op laundry room and I need quarters to do my laundry. I stopped by the bank after work yesterday and attempted to buy 5 rolls of quarters, as usual, and they would not sell them to me. Not even one roll. So my brother emptied his adult sized piggy bank and sold me $200 worth of quarters. I am so grateful!!! I am still going in to work every day so I need to keep up with my laundry. If I was working from home or not working at all, I could maybe wear the same clothes more often, but I can't really do that while working. I think I can make these 20 rolls last about 6 months if I stretch out the amount of time between washing bedding, towels, and rugs. Hopefully the coin shortage will be over by then. This is a completely unexpected side effect of this virus! I can't even go to my Mom's house to do my laundry because they are self-isolating and will not accept visitors.

I can have a washer and dryer installed in my condo but honestly I prefer the coin op laundry. I already pay for the maintenance of the machines through my association dues and I never have to worry about paying to repair my own machines. I'm now seriously considering installing my own though. Who knows how long this will last.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Quarters have become the new toilet paper for me. My condo has a coin op laundry room and I need quarters to do my laundry. I stopped by the bank after work yesterday and attempted to buy 5 rolls of quarters, as usual, and they would not sell them to me. Not even one roll. So my brother emptied his adult sized piggy bank and sold me $200 worth of quarters. I am so grateful!!! I am still going in to work every day so I need to keep up with my laundry. If I was working from home or not working at all, I could maybe wear the same clothes more often, but I can't really do that while working. I think I can make these 20 rolls last about 6 months if I stretch out the amount of time between washing bedding, towels, and rugs. Hopefully the coin shortage will be over by then. This is a completely unexpected side effect of this virus! I can't even go to my Mom's house to do my laundry because they are self-isolating and will not accept visitors.
> 
> These are truly strange times. I can have a washer and dryer installed in my condo but honestly I prefer the coin op laundry. I already pay for the maintenance of the machines through my association dues and I never have to worry about paying to repair my own machines. I'm now seriously considering installing my own though. Who knows how long this will last.


Wow, that's crazy you couldn't get quarters at the bank. Are people hoarding quarters?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

whateve said:


> Wow, that's crazy you couldn't get quarters at the bank. Are people hoarding quarters?


I've heard a few theories but the general consensus is that everyone is paying electronically for their purchases now. And businesses which rely on coins, such as laundromats and vending machine servicers, have experienced a drastic reduction in business. I'm not sure I buy this though, I'm very confused! Most people pay for things electronically these day or they pay with bills and _receive _coins as change. And every vending machine I know of takes credit cards now. It seems to me then that there would be a coin surplus if fewer people were paying in cash and receiving change. And of course there are the conspiracy theorists that believe the government is trying to force us into becoming a cashless society so they can monitor our purchases. I really don't know what's going on. It will cost me thousands of dollars to have my condo plumbed and ventilated for a washer and dryer. I don't want to have to do that but how else can I do laundry when there are no quarters and my friends and family are isolating? I may have to look for a laundromat that accepts credit cards but it would be awful to have to drive to a laundromat and sit there all day waiting and worrying about catching the virus from others there.


----------



## arnott

Got my hair cut for the first time today!   There was a sign at the door to put on a Mask before entering.  The hairdresser wore a mask and googles.   Also, the price of a woman's hair cut went up $7.00 since the pandemic!


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> Wow, that's crazy you couldn't get quarters at the bank. Are people hoarding quarters?



I’ve heard that the coin shortage is due to the fact that bank lobbies have been closed so people are no longer taking all their pocket change collections to banks. Here only drive throughs are open. I took a big bag of change to the drive through. There was a big sign that said Please Do Not Put Change in the Tube. I ignored it and stuffed all my nickels and quarters in the tube. It went chuckachuckachucka as it shot through the pneumatic tube and for a moment sounded as if the whole thing was going to explode.  A few moments later a peeved sounding voice asked for my I.D. He said they needed to verify that the money was really mine. O.k. It was ultimately deposited to my account. Strange times.


----------



## BigPurseSue

arnott said:


> Got my hair cut for the first time today!   There was a sign at the door to put on a Mask before entering.  The hairdresser wore a mask and googles.   Also, the price of a woman's hair cut went up $7.00 since the pandemic!


Some businesses are charging extra for PPP costs.


----------



## pixiejenna

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Quarters have become the new toilet paper for me. My condo has a coin op laundry room and I need quarters to do my laundry. I stopped by the bank after work yesterday and attempted to buy 5 rolls of quarters, as usual, and they would not sell them to me. Not even one roll. So my brother emptied his adult sized piggy bank and sold me $200 worth of quarters. I am so grateful!!! I am still going in to work every day so I need to keep up with my laundry. If I was working from home or not working at all, I could maybe wear the same clothes more often, but I can't really do that while working. I think I can make these 20 rolls last about 6 months if I stretch out the amount of time between washing bedding, towels, and rugs. Hopefully the coin shortage will be over by then. This is a completely unexpected side effect of this virus! I can't even go to my Mom's house to do my laundry because they are self-isolating and will not accept visitors.
> 
> I can have a washer and dryer installed in my condo but honestly I prefer the coin op laundry. I already pay for the maintenance of the machines through my association dues and I never have to worry about paying to repair my own machines. I'm now seriously considering installing my own though. Who knows how long this will last.





whateve said:


> Wow, that's crazy you couldn't get quarters at the bank. Are people hoarding quarters?



Their has been a national coin shortage for over a month now. A lot of cash businesses have been closed and people are using less cash  to pay than ever before. And most banks have closed up lobby service and only utilizing drive through for their customers. I didn’t even know about it until one of my work FB groups posted about it and asking for work around. I checked our vault the next day and we were also out I talked to the girls about it and they’re like we keep ordering it but it’s not coming in we don’t know why. I was like WTF why didn’t you say anything to anyone about this? I generally don’t pay attention to what cash we have on hand because it’s normally not a issue, the only reason why I checked was because of the FB group post. We use a TON of coins every week. I asked our pick up service and they said they haven’t gotten any coins from the banks in over a month. A lot of the pick up guys are usually pretty chatty and they’re like their work days are really short now because of all the places(restaurants and even chain stores) they would normally go to are closed or only accepting electronic payments(Starbucks was one their regular customers who they did pick ups for that was only taking electronic payments for a while. My Whole Foods was also only accepting card payments as well, now they only 1 lane will take cash ) . They had their hours cut because of it normally working 8+ hours a day and now lucky if they work 4-5 hours a day. I started calling local banks to see if they had what we needed and no one has anything. I had to make signs for employees to bring in their own coins to help out. I was able to get some coins in but it will not last us long based on what we use in a week. I don’t know what we’ll end up doing when we run out and can’t get more coins in. 



arnott said:


> Got my hair cut for the first time today!   There was a sign at the door to put on a Mask before entering.  The hairdresser wore a mask and googles.   Also, the price of a woman's hair cut went up $7.00 since the pandemic!



My nail salon is charging a $3 up charge for enhanced covid clean procedures. I don’t think that my hair salon had a up charge though. It’s A bit of a mixed bag because I do understand that they have to do more cleaning than before and depending on what state you’re in they may have also had to do training. I don’t really know how that works but in my state they had to do some special Covid sanitation training and be certified in order to reopen. So I can only assume that they were charged for this by the state lol.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Beauty2c

whateve said:


> Wow, that's crazy you couldn't get quarters at the bank. Are people hoarding quarters?


People don’t shop due to stay at home orders, therefore there are not enough coins in circulation. There is a shortage of coins. We can bank them to help with the shortage.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

That and more contactless pays. Many businesses refuse to accept cash, cards only

I forgot when I dressed up last. My last purchase was a track suit! Yes, it was Fendi, but a track suit! I never had one before. Now I have 2, looking to buy a new one. Choosing which brand. ideas?

I’m looking at my Chanel dresses and shoes and thinking - one day, maybe...
I have 14k worth of airline tickets cancelled with the airline refusing to refund. Im stuck in Australia and cannot go either to Dubai or to Spain where I was planning to spend this summer. My daughter was stuck in London after her boarding school closed. They just kicked their students out and, with the borders closed, the kids had nowhere to go. Luckily, by a mere coincidence we bought an apartment in London a week before it all started. So, a few of the homeless school kids bought inflatable mattresses and slept  in that empty apartment. Although, I think at the age of 17 any adventure is fun 
Staying at home is not painful to me. But seeing otherwise friendly and civilised  Australians turning into monsters in panic was shocking. You know what, they often used to joke about people fighting in food queues back in my country when I was a child. Well, to be honest, I’m glad I’ve seen Australians panicking. At least my people were fighting for food for their children. These people were fighting for toilet paper. No more jokes!
This is how my life changed


----------



## hermes_lemming

I've seen literally one person at my local laundromat since the pandemic hit. Why? Because it lives on metal up to a week. Normally id be there but these days its literally about survival.  So I'm paying for a service to launder my clothes as I don't have my own washer and dryer.

I think the desire to go cashless once again has to do with hygiene. Remember what happened to my cousins family? That was a maskless cash food delivery.

Speaking of food, meat is now becoming hard to come by on Amazon.

As for dressing up, lol I've just been buying cute jammies from the gap that can also function as a sun dress and not be so obvious during my zoom calls.

I'm not going to dine at any restaurant, even the outdoor dining because I see too many waiters wearing the mask just covering their mouths and neglecting their nose.


----------



## Chagall

Cases in our area have been doubling daily and mostly in people under forty. I assume this is because they are not social distancing or wearing masks. What’s troubling about this is that many people working in health care, dentistry, hygienists etc. are in that age group. If you have to make an appointment you may be exposed to people who are contracting it frequently and could infect you.


----------



## 880

Chagall, I’m so sorry to hear that ^ about your area and I hope you are okay! Re hair appointments and doctors appts, i feel pretty safe in NYC, but I feel very fortunate  to be able to go to places with extensive PPE, space and plexiglass etc. I do wear a washable mask and gloves to public places, and in the case of doctors appts, I switch to disposable PPE when I get there, but it’s more for others than bc I am worried for myself.  In my case, I feel that these places take more precautions than some of my extended family and friends whom I have not yet seen.

re salons, etc, no change in base prices, but as I mentioned another thread, I brought a gift to my stylist and tipped the amount I missed plus extra. My building also discourages approving residents applicstions to install private washer dryers, but Im hopeful this will change.

hermes lemming, Hope you are feeling a bit stronger and agree with you re eating in restaurants, even outside and re meat. I couldn’t get a delivery slot for groceries, lincluding meat on Amazon/Whole Foods, so I did decide to splurge on meat on d’artagnan and also buy from crowd cow, Max delivery and other sources.


----------



## Chagall

880 said:


> Chagall, I’m so sorry to hear that ^ about your area and I hope you are okay! Re hair appointments and doctors appts, i feel pretty safe in NYC, but I feel very fortunate  to be able to go to places with extensive PPE, space and plexiglass etc. I do wear a washable mask and gloves to public places, and in the case of doctors appts, I switch to disposable PPE when I get there, but it’s more for others than bc I am worried for myself.  In my case, I feel that these places take more precautions than some of my extended family and friends whom I have not yet seen.
> 
> re salons, etc, no change in base prices, but as I mentioned another thread, I brought a gift to my stylist and tipped the amount I missed plus extra. My building also discourages approving residents applicstions to install private washer dryers, but Im hopeful this will change.


Thank you. My main concern is that I will have to go to the dentist soon. I am way overdue but have been putting it off. They seem to have good protective practices in effect though.


----------



## hermes_lemming

880 said:


> Chagall, I’m so sorry to hear that ^ about your area and I hope you are okay! Re hair appointments and doctors appts, i feel pretty safe in NYC, but I feel very fortunate  to be able to go to places with extensive PPE, space and plexiglass etc. I do wear a washable mask and gloves to public places, and in the case of doctors appts, I switch to disposable PPE when I get there, but it’s more for others than bc I am worried for myself.  In my case, I feel that these places take more precautions than some of my extended family and friends whom I have not yet seen.
> 
> re salons, etc, no change in base prices, but as I mentioned another thread, I brought a gift to my stylist and tipped the amount I missed plus extra. My building also discourages approving residents applicstions to install private washe dryers, but Im hopeful this will change.
> 
> hermes lemming, Hope you are feeling a bit stronger and agree with you re eating in restaurants, even outside and re meat. I couldn’t get a delivery slot for groceries, lincluding meat on Amazon/Whole Foods, so I did decide to splurge on meat on d’artagnan and also buy from crowd cow, Max delivery and other sources.


Thank you I just try to ride the waves and keep it all in perspective, especially when so many have so few.

I figured out the algorithm for Amazon/WF. Its based on how much you spend. Spend enough and "magically " finding delivery windows is no longer a problem. For WF, your order needs to be minimum $100. What I suggest is initially placing a big order and after you find your delivery slot, edit accordingly 

I personally found this more reliable than Instacart. My only alternative is ordering from a butcher via a restaurant contact but thats too highstreet for me. I'm one person and thus can't justify spending hundreds on a single meat order.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Cases in our area have been doubling daily and mostly in people under forty. I assume this is because they are not social distancing or wearing masks. What’s troubling about this is that many people working in health care, dentistry, hygienists etc. are in that age group. If you have to make an appointment you may be exposed to people who are contracting it frequently and could infect you.


Yes in my area I used to hear house parties from my neighbors yards.  There are still people who throw caution to the wind and opening hosting backyard dinners and parties and these are people closer to 60. My friend just told me.


----------



## 880

hermes_lemming said:


> figured out the algorithm for Amazon/WF. Its based on how much you spend. Spend enough and "magically " finding delivery windows is no longer a problem. For WF, your order needs to be minimum $100. What I suggest is initially placing a big order and after you find your delivery slot, edit accordingly


This is really good to know! Thank you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I never would have imagined that right now I'm starting to stock up on hard to find essential items Lysol, toilet paper, paper towels,  masks, cough and flu medicines. I'm shopping for myself as well as elderly parents. When the flu season start with covid19 infections still  at high numbers in some areas these items are going to be extremely priced gouged if you can find them on the shelves.


----------



## rutabaga

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've heard a few theories but the general consensus is that everyone is paying electronically for their purchases now. And businesses which rely on coins, such as laundromats and vending machine servicers, have experienced a drastic reduction in business. I'm not sure I buy this though, I'm very confused! Most people pay for things electronically these day or they pay with bills and _receive _coins as change. And every vending machine I know of takes credit cards now. It seems to me then that there would be a coin surplus if fewer people were paying in cash and receiving change. And of course there are the conspiracy theorists that believe the government is trying to force us into becoming a cashless society so they can monitor our purchases. I really don't know what's going on. It will cost me thousands of dollars to have my condo plumbed and ventilated for a washer and dryer. I don't want to have to do that but how else can I do laundry when there are no quarters and my friends and family are isolating? I may have to look for a laundromat that accepts credit cards but it would be awful to have to drive to a laundromat and sit there all day waiting and worrying about catching the virus from others there.



A few weeks ago the local news encouraged people to pay cash using exact change in order to get more coins into circulation, so the coin shortage is a real side effect of everyone paying with contactless options. Strange that the bank wouldn’t do an exchange for you - where else are you supposed to get coins?


----------



## V0N1B2

The coin shortage doesn't surprise me, with virtually everyone only accepting contactless payments.

I can't get diet pop anywhere. Not in cans, not in bottles, not in 2L bottles... nothing.
I shop for my mum who is diabetic and she loves her diet root beer. Haven't been able to get it for almost two months now. No diet cherry Pepsi, root beer, Dr. Pepper, Fresca, Ginger Ale...
Just Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke, both of which she hates, lol. Not just the brand names, I can't get the no name or in-store brands from the big supermarkets either. 
I heard it was due to the sweetener used, because it comes from China.
Anyone else having shortages on weird stuff like that?


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> The coin shortage doesn't surprise me, with virtually everyone only accepting contactless payments.
> 
> I can't get diet pop anywhere. Not in cans, not in bottles, not in 2L bottles... nothing.
> I shop for my mum who is diabetic and she loves her diet root beer. Haven't been able to get it for almost two months now. No diet cherry Pepsi, root beer, Dr. Pepper, Fresca, Ginger Ale...
> Just Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke, both of which she hates, lol. Not just the brand names, I can't get the no name or in-store brands from the big supermarkets either.
> I heard it was due to the sweetener used, because it comes from China.
> Anyone else having shortages on weird stuff like that?


I had trouble getting diet Dr. Pepper for awhile, then about a month ago I was able to get 6 12 packs. DH has switched to drinking iced tea more than half the time.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you I just try to ride the waves and keep it all in perspective, especially when so many have so few.
> 
> I figured out the algorithm for Amazon/WF. Its based on how much you spend. Spend enough and "magically " finding delivery windows is no longer a problem. For WF, your order needs to be minimum $100. What I suggest is initially placing a big order and after you find your delivery slot, edit accordingly
> 
> I personally found this more reliable than Instacart. My only alternative is ordering from a butcher via a restaurant contact but thats too highstreet for me. I'm one person and thus can't justify spending hundreds on a single meat order.



Ah, that's why my $30 Amazon order has been stuck in "Processing" for over a week! That's a bit annoying!


----------



## RT1

i*bella said:


> A few weeks ago the local news encouraged people to pay cash using exact change in order to get more coins into circulation, so the coin shortage is a real side effect of everyone paying with contactless options. Strange that the bank wouldn’t do an exchange for you - where else are you supposed to get coins?



I recently read where the US Mint is increasing production of coinage to counter the shortage.
How long this will take is anyone’s guess?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ccbaggirl89

This past week in contact tracing I spoke with a positive 77 year old man who decided to see his girlfriend for some birthday sex (her birthday). I told him I had to call his g/f now because he possibly infected her... the g/f was turning 85  ... I rang her up and she confirmed the story. I'm not sure to be mad at them or proud of them?! She doesn't know her result yet.


----------



## smallfry

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you I just try to ride the waves and keep it all in perspective, especially when so many have so few.
> 
> I figured out the algorithm for Amazon/WF. Its based on how much you spend. Spend enough and "magically " finding delivery windows is no longer a problem. For WF, your order needs to be minimum $100. What I suggest is initially placing a big order and after you find your delivery slot, edit accordingly
> 
> I personally found this more reliable than Instacart. My only alternative is ordering from a butcher via a restaurant contact but thats too highstreet for me. I'm one person and thus can't justify spending hundreds on a single meat order.





880 said:


> This is really good to know! Thank you!



Unfortunately, you cannot modify your order once it's placed on Amazon/WF.  There is an option to cancel, until the shopper starts working on your order.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This past week in contact tracing I spoke with a positive 77 year old man who decided to see his girlfriend for some birthday sex (her birthday). I told him I had to call his g/f now because he possibly infected her... the g/f was turning 85  ... I rang her up and she confirmed the story. I'm not sure to be mad at them or proud of them?! She doesn't know her result yet.


Good for him and her!


----------



## pixiejenna

V0N1B2 said:


> The coin shortage doesn't surprise me, with virtually everyone only accepting contactless payments.
> 
> I can't get diet pop anywhere. Not in cans, not in bottles, not in 2L bottles... nothing.
> I shop for my mum who is diabetic and she loves her diet root beer. Haven't been able to get it for almost two months now. No diet cherry Pepsi, root beer, Dr. Pepper, Fresca, Ginger Ale...
> Just Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke, both of which she hates, lol. Not just the brand names, I can't get the no name or in-store brands from the big supermarkets either.
> I heard it was due to the sweetener used, because it comes from China.
> Anyone else having shortages on weird stuff like that?



My work only sells canNed soda and we’ve been out of coke for a while due to what I;ve been told is a aluminum shortage. After being out of it for a while we got some 2 litters (which normally we never carry we’ve only had it one other time in the 19 years I’ve worked there). I generally don’t drink soda and the only reason why I found out was because I kept getting calls of people looking for coke and I thought it was odd that we were out of a staple item and asked management about it. 

If you haven’t tried Zevia soda that might be worth checking out for your mom. My favorite flavor is ginger root beer and grape. But it is more expensive than regular soda. I usually stock up on it when Whole Foods has it on sale. Some of the flavors are hit and miss I didn’t like the black cherry or their dr.pepper knock offs.


----------



## zinacef

A quick update from my end, day 15 for my husband since turning positive and he had been blessed with a mild case.  He still has the headache but not as bad, a little cough but still not allowed to work. We have to update ID ( infectious disease MD) and they decide when we can go back safely. It’s March all over again for us in the hospital and seemed like this is gonna be forever. As far as my status go, I don’t really know.  I have no symptoms so far. My husband stated that the exhaustion and headache is like no other. Our children are still out of town and we’re more than 75% isolated at home.  My fear is when we go back being in the same bedroom and sharing the same bed or being in the same car.  A lot of fear.  I have discouraged the kids from coming home, just scared because they are on the age group where the rise is just astronomical and the fatality is great. There’s just so many questions and fear at this time.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

V0N1B2 said:


> The coin shortage doesn't surprise me, with virtually everyone only accepting contactless payments.
> 
> I can't get diet pop anywhere. Not in cans, not in bottles, not in 2L bottles... nothing.
> I shop for my mum who is diabetic and she loves her diet root beer. Haven't been able to get it for almost two months now. No diet cherry Pepsi, root beer, Dr. Pepper, Fresca, Ginger Ale...
> Just Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke, both of which she hates, lol. Not just the brand names, I can't get the no name or in-store brands from the big supermarkets either.
> I heard it was due to the sweetener used, because it comes from China.
> Anyone else having shortages on weird stuff like that?



I heard the same thing about the sweetener being in short supply! Diet Cherry Pepsi is totally hit and miss--which just seemed so random. 

Also, Baker's Yeast--my MIL was looking for some and it was out of stock everywhere.

And, with everyone working from home and setting up home offices...desks are out of stock everywhere!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Toilet bowl cleaner. Can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BigPurseSue said:


> Toilet bowl cleaner. Can’t find it anywhere.


really? I’ve seen it in grocery stores....


----------



## hermes_lemming

smallfry said:


> Unfortunately, you cannot modify your order once it's placed on Amazon/WF.  There is an option to cancel, until the shopper starts working on your order.


No you can. I've done it endless number of times. Why on earth would I post bad information that I supposedly did myself? Thats beyond evil and so not what I'm about 

Place your order for x amount.  Choose delivery window. AFTER you choose the delivery window, MODIFY the amount per item. THEN confirm order.
Genius!

P.s. I'm not doing screenshots.


----------



## jblended

PSA for those in high risk categories; please do be careful with deliveries.
I know there has been a lot of talk about the virus not being transmitted through surfaces as previously thought, but there's still some question marks around this. I'd rather err on the side of caution.

A family friend and her husband have been sheltering in place since Feb because he had a kidney transplant in Sept '19 and is considered to fall into the high risk category.
They have not left the house this entire time (and her mental health is really suffering as a result, but that's besides the point) and are doing all their shopping via Amazon once a month, with no deliveries in between to ensure minimum contact with the outside world.
She made an order that was delivered last week, paid for online, and delivered contactless outside in her garden at her request. 3 days after that delivery was made she started fever and coughing, went to get PCR test and today the results came back positive.
No other people going in and out of their house so it must have been the delivery. Perhaps as she opened the boxes the viral particles were aerosolized, perhaps her mask wasn't fitted properly...I have no idea and I'm utterly confused. However, there is no harm in being extra careful so please do so.

Stay safe everyone.

Edit: With every case that hits my circle, I get more confused about this virus. I know some people who are out everyday and shopping in malls (with masks) and are fine thus far.
I know others who are shielding and being really careful, yet somehow are contracting it.
Others still, who worked throughout lockdown and were fine, only to catch it in the past month though they changed nothing in their habits (masks and distancing, washing hands and all that).
I don't understand.
We need that vaccine!


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> PSA for those in high risk categories; please do be careful with deliveries.
> I know there has been a lot of talk about the virus not being transmitted through surfaces as previously thought, but there's still some question marks around this. I'd rather err on the side of caution.
> 
> A family friend and her husband have been sheltering in place since Feb because he had a kidney transplant in Sept '19 and is considered to fall into the high risk category.
> They have not left the house this entire time (and her mental health is really suffering as a result, but that's besides the point) and are doing all their shopping via Amazon once a month, with no deliveries in between to ensure minimum contact with the outside world.
> She made an order that was delivered last week, paid for online, and delivered contactless outside in her garden at her request. 3 days after that delivery was made she started fever and coughing, went to get PCR test and today the results came back positive.
> No other people going in and out of their house so it must have been the delivery. Perhaps as she opened the boxes the viral particles were aerosolized, perhaps her mask wasn't fitted properly...I have no idea and I'm utterly confused. However, there is no harm in being extra careful so please do so.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: With every case that hits my circle, I get more confused about this virus. I know some people who are out everyday and shopping in malls (with masks) and are fine thus far.
> I know others who are shielding and being really careful, yet somehow are contracting it.
> Others still, who worked throughout lockdown and were fine, only to catch it in the past month though they changed nothing in their habits (masks and distancing, washing hands and all that).
> I don't understand.
> We need that vaccine!


I wish we could get a clear answer on the safety of deliveries. We were informed recently that transmission through surfaces is very low. I am far less obsessive about the handling of parcels now as everything I buy is through this method so things are coming every day. I used to leave them in the garage for three days but now I just bring them in and open them and then discard the packaging. I throughly wash my hands after obviously. Maybe we  are becoming complacent. The odd thing is, as you mentioned, some people who have been extremely cautious are contracting the virus, and others who you would think would be more likely to get it are not. It makes me wonder if by being around the virus you are building up some form of immunity (not antibodies exactly) but protection against Covid-19.


----------



## smallfry

hermes_lemming said:


> No you can. I've done it endless number of times. Why on earth would I post bad information that I supposedly did myself? Thats beyond evil and so not what I'm about
> 
> Place your order for x amount.  Choose delivery window. AFTER you choose the delivery window, MODIFY the amount per item. THEN confirm order.
> Genius!
> 
> P.s. I'm not doing screenshots.



I think my experience is different because I'm using amazon prime.  My experience when ordering a Whole Foods delivery through prime is that I've never been able to modify the items once I've placed the order.  I wish I could, because I always forget to include something!


----------



## hermes_lemming

smallfry said:


> I think my experience is different because I'm using amazon prime.  My experience when ordering a Whole Foods delivery through prime is that I've never been able to modify the items once I've placed the order.  I wish I could, because I always forget to include something!


 This is thru prime.

1. Pick items
2. Press checkout amazon fresh/wholefoods Market cart
3. Press continue
4. Select location
5. Select day
6. Select time
7. Press continue
8. Pick cc
9. Press continue
10. Look at list under delivery
11. Look at quantity
13. Select change in blue to whatever quantity you want
14. Press place your order


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I wish we could get a clear answer on the safety of deliveries. We were informed recently that transmission through surfaces is very low. I am far less obsessive about the handling of parcels now as everything I buy is through this method so things are coming every day. I used to leave them in the garage for three days but now I just bring them in and open them and then discard the packaging. I throughly wash my hands after obviously. Maybe we  are becoming complacent. The odd thing is, as you mentioned, some people who have been extremely cautious are contracting the virus, and others who you would think would be more likely to get it are not. It makes me wonder if by being around the virus you are building up some form of immunity (not antibodies exactly) but protection against Covid-19.


As much as I want to believe that - if it were possible I'm sure at least one brilliant mind in the world would have discovered it by now.

I literally hose every package w/ lysol aerosal spray and refuse to touch it until  after its dry plus I'm constantly washing my hands.


----------



## jblended

Chagall said:


> *It makes me wonder if by being around the virus you are building up some form of immunity (not antibodies exactly) but protection against Covid-19. *


If that were the case, we wouldn't be seeing a constant rise in the numbers.
I felt odd posting that because I knew there had just been all this news about surface transmissions being unlikely, but this is the 3rd person I know who was sheltering and cautious, yet somehow contracted it. It seems to be coming through the deliveries. However unlikely, it seems like it is possible.

A large group of my friends have caught it but they were all front line workers in countries that were hard hit, so I can reconcile that the odds weren't in their favour. But when the people I know who are sheltering and being extremely cautious _also _catch it, I just cannot comprehend how this virus is transmitting.

I'm just advising people not to become complacent and to handle deliveries carefully because, as I said earlier, I'd rather err on the side of caution. There's no harm in wearing a mask as you unbox your deliveries, and a quick spray or wipe down with disinfectant cannot hurt, IMO.

Meanwhile, I'm stunned to find fewer people than ever wearing their masks when out and about. I don't understand how everyone just got so casual about it. The virus is still circulating, so why are we acting like nothing is happening?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.


----------



## 880

oh no Bag-mania, fingers crossed that maybe he had hay fever allergies!


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.



I can completely relate. Just try to remember that season allergies tend to be bad this time of year and it very likely could have been something really simple like that.... try not to make yourself anxious over it. I know, easier said than done!


----------



## bag-mania

luckylove said:


> I can completely relate. Just try to remember that season allergies tend to be bad this time of year and it very likely could have been something really simple like that.... try not to make yourself anxious over it. I know, easier said than done!



Sometimes the imagination is the worst enemy. I know anybody can sneeze at any time, but damn the timing was bad. 

All I can do is clean around the areas where he was and hope for the best. Not having him in wasn’t an option. I had water leaking into the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> If that were the case, we wouldn't be seeing a constant rise in the numbers.
> I felt odd posting that because I knew there had just been all this news about surface transmissions being unlikely, but this is the 3rd person I know who was sheltering and cautious, yet somehow contracted it. It seems to be coming through the deliveries. However unlikely, it seems like it is possible.
> 
> A large group of my friends have caught it but they were all front line workers in countries that were hard hit, so I can reconcile that the odds weren't in their favour. But when the people I know who are sheltering and being extremely cautious _also _catch it, I just cannot comprehend how this virus is transmitting.
> 
> I'm just advising people not to become complacent and to handle deliveries carefully because, as I said earlier, I'd rather err on the side of caution. There's no harm in wearing a mask as you unbox your deliveries, and a quick spray or wipe down with disinfectant cannot hurt, IMO.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm stunned to find fewer people than ever wearing their masks when out and about. I don't understand how everyone just got so casual about it. The virus is still circulating, so why are we acting like nothing is happening?


I wish people had not gotten complacent about Covid-19 which appears to have happened. There was a Bank Holiday in Bournemouth in the UK I believe, where people were jammed shoulder to shoulder on the beach for a long weekend. Wonder what the results of that was. If the mail were truly a problem, then the employees who work in post offices (even with the probable haphazard use of masks and gloves) should be dropping like flies, but they are not. They handle mail non stop. It is unfortunate if it is transferred in that manner. I wish the powers that be could come to a solution on this. With all the deliveries it adds much stress to lives.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.


It was probably allergies. They are very bad this year, at least where I am. I sneezed repeatedly this morning. Lol. Try not to worry.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ok the following is only applied to the States

My gf just text me from Virginia this am. Home depot has been warned by the government that a countrywide shutdown is imminent.  They're spreading the news to their friends, family, staff and customers.  And they're also limiting supplies of what can be sold. Act accordingly.


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok the following is only applied to the States
> 
> My gf just text me from Virginia this am. Home depot has been warned by the government that a countrywide shutdown is imminent.  They're spreading the news to their friends, family, staff and customers.  And they're also limiting supplies of what can be sold. Act accordingly.



Whoa now, this is just the kind of rumor which causes a panic and then we have shortages on toilet paper and everything else. Why would Home Depot get an inside scoop and local governments know nothing? Does she have any verified source for this news? I'm in Maryland and was in Home Depot picking up a part only an hour and a half ago. The employees were not telling customers anything and it was business as usual.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

bag-mania said:


> I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.



I'm so sorry I totally understand the paranoia but if you wiped everything down you have done everything you can! And it is definitely allergy season too! 

As much as I might agree with the idea of a nation wide shutdown in the US I am convinced for a variety of reasons that won't happen (at least until November) so I think that is very likely an unfounded rumor!


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> Whoa now, this is just the kind of rumor which causes a panic and then we have shortages on toilet paper and everything else. Why would Home Depot get an inside scoop and local governments know nothing? Does she have any verified source for this news? I'm in Maryland and was in Home Depot picking up a part only an hour and a half ago. The employees were not telling customers anything and it was business as usual.


Idk but its happening in Virginia and she isn't the type to cry wolf. I've already informed my friends, family and coworkers.  Honestly in my humble opinion, it's about time


----------



## bag-mania

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I'm so sorry I totally understand the paranoia but if you wiped everything down you have done everything you can! And it is definitely allergy season too!
> 
> As much as I might agree with the idea of a nation wide shutdown in the US I am convinced for a variety of reasons that won't happen (at least until November) so I think that is very likely an unfounded rumor!



Thanks. It's in the mid-90s with 45% humidity today, hot and sticky. Nobody is going to look healthy in that. Heck, the plumber was probably wondering about me too. I'll try to keep busy doing other work so I won't think about it.


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> Idk but its happening in Virginia and she isn't the type to cry wolf. I've already informed my friends, family and coworkers.  Honestly in my humble opinion, it's about time



Do you know what county she is in? I don't think your friend is crying wolf, I only want to confirm that somebody didn't give her bad information.

I would be shocked if it was true for many reasons.


----------



## LemonDrop

jblended said:


> PSA for those in high risk categories; please do be careful with deliveries.
> I know there has been a lot of talk about the virus not being transmitted through surfaces as previously thought, but there's still some question marks around this. I'd rather err on the side of caution.
> 
> A family friend and her husband have been sheltering in place since Feb because he had a kidney transplant in Sept '19 and is considered to fall into the high risk category.
> They have not left the house this entire time (and her mental health is really suffering as a result, but that's besides the point) and are doing all their shopping via Amazon once a month, with no deliveries in between to ensure minimum contact with the outside world.
> She made an order that was delivered last week, paid for online, and delivered contactless outside in her garden at her request. 3 days after that delivery was made she started fever and coughing, went to get PCR test and today the results came back positive.
> No other people going in and out of their house so it must have been the delivery. Perhaps as she opened the boxes the viral particles were aerosolized, perhaps her mask wasn't fitted properly...I have no idea and I'm utterly confused. However, there is no harm in being extra careful so please do so.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: With every case that hits my circle, I get more confused about this virus. I know some people who are out everyday and shopping in malls (with masks) and are fine thus far.
> I know others who are shielding and being really careful, yet somehow are contracting it.
> Others still, who worked throughout lockdown and were fine, only to catch it in the past month though they changed nothing in their habits (masks and distancing, washing hands and all that).
> I don't understand.
> We need that vaccine!


I'll be more careful. I went from kicking Amazon deliveries into my garage, lysoling and then leaving it for whatever length of time I could before "needing" the item.  This could be days or a week.  Now I just open it, no mask and touch it, mess with it and then eventually wash my hands. I think I have gotten complacent. I used to wipe down all my groceries and have quit that for the summer. Planned to start that again in cough and cold season. I live in a very low risk area. But maybe we are low risk because we were all so vigilant in the beginning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: I'm seriously just over watching the frigging news!!!! I frigging loathe it!!! Unfortunately I need to watch it.

So we are on week 3 of week 6 of lockdown as from tomorrow (Wednesday). There are talks that our lockdown date WILL be extended due to the mass number number of cases. Over 500 tested positive yesterday, our largest & highest number of cases since March. It's running like wildfire through ALL the aged care facilities. Staff members are testing positive & passing it onto their patients!!!!!! I would be LIVID if I had a parent(s) or Grandparent(s) in one & they caught Covid via a staff member & died!!!!! I feel for the families it's happening to, they are beyond devastated & it's horrifying to watch it on the news & they cannot even have a proper Funeral for them.

The way it's going with the number of daily cases if it doesn't drop, I don't see us getting out of lockdown until September. Wearing a mask will still be mandatory even when our lockdown ends, for how long afterwards, nobody knows. It's all so dam depressing & I'm sick & tired of watching & hearing about the Virus.

I do have a medical exemption for not having to wear a mask in public, I can take it off as soon as I get outside with no people around, I'm not talking about being around other people in a supermarket or when I go to the pharmacy due to my dialysis. Although it does cover that - But I'm sticking with Doctors orders to wear one around other people. Also, there are alot of stores now that won't let you in if you don't wear a mask. And of coarse there are those that want their 15 minutes of fame by NOT wearing a mask & causing a major scene in a store all the while filming it too. Stupid, Ignorant, Selfish, entitled shyts!!! Just stop reporting it!! Let them spend a night or two locked up & see if their attitude changes - But I highly doubt it.

*ETA: *We could be getting high numbers due to it being Winter here, who knows. I watched the news this morning & the US has over 4.3. million cases & it's summer time there. The Virus doesn't care what season it is!!!


----------



## rutabaga

bag-mania said:


> I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.



At least he was wearing a mask! Did you have one on too?

My friend was walking when a lady without a mask on had a hacking phelgm-y cough near him and of course, she didn't cover her cough. He was freaked out but got tested immediately and it came back negative. Fingers crossed that it was just allergies.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> Do you know what county she is in? I don't think your friend is crying wolf, I only want to confirm that somebody didn't give her bad information.
> 
> I would be shocked if it was true for many reasons.


Sure. Richmond, Virginia.  It would be sad if the store employees was misinformed. 

Personally I rather err on the side of caution. But in the off chance that we're wrong, so be it. I don't mind at all taking the hit for this one 

She's former military. Hysteria isn't in her dna. That's why I'm taking this as fact.


----------



## bag-mania

i*bella said:


> At least he was wearing a mask! Did you have one on too?



Oh yes, I put a mask on before I let him in the house.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> If that were the case, we wouldn't be seeing a constant rise in the numbers.
> I felt odd posting that because I knew there had just been all this news about surface transmissions being unlikely, but this is the 3rd person I know who was sheltering and cautious, yet somehow contracted it. It seems to be coming through the deliveries. However unlikely, it seems like it is possible.
> 
> A large group of my friends have caught it but they were all front line workers in countries that were hard hit, so I can reconcile that the odds weren't in their favour. But when the people I know who are sheltering and being extremely cautious _also _catch it, I just cannot comprehend how this virus is transmitting.
> 
> I'm just advising people not to become complacent and to handle deliveries carefully because, as I said earlier, I'd rather err on the side of caution. There's no harm in wearing a mask as you unbox your deliveries, and a quick spray or wipe down with disinfectant cannot hurt, IMO.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm stunned to find fewer people than ever wearing their masks when out and about. I don't understand how everyone just got so casual about it. The virus is still circulating, so why are we acting like nothing is happening?


Thanks for the reminder. I've become complacent about opening deliveries.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> I wish people had not gotten complacent about Covid-19 which appears to have happened. There was a Bank Holiday in Bournemouth in the UK I believe, where people were jammed shoulder to shoulder on the beach for a long weekend. Wonder what the results of that was. If the mail were truly a problem, then the employees who work in post offices (even with the probable haphazard use of masks and gloves) should be dropping like flies, but they are not. They handle mail non stop. It is unfortunate if it is transferred in that manner. I wish the powers that be could come to a solution on this. With all the deliveries it adds much stress to lives.


Some areas in Yorkshire in the UK have so many postal staff off with the virus other staff have been forced.to move in from near by areas to cover but delivery to.the entire area  is down to 2 days a week!!! Not looking  good I leave all postal deliveries for 3 days and buy as
little as.possible these days only food and cleaning materials is essential in my books I don't do.any non essential shopping. Bournemouth beach hasn't caused a massive flare up but there are lots.of localised flare ups in the UK mainly in areas.with large multi generational Asian families


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I wish people had not gotten complacent about Covid-19 which appears to have happened. There was a Bank Holiday in Bournemouth in the UK I believe, where people were jammed shoulder to shoulder on the beach for a long weekend. Wonder what the results of that was. If the mail were truly a problem, then the employees who work in post offices (even with the probable haphazard use of masks and gloves) should be dropping like flies, but they are not. They handle mail non stop. It is unfortunate if it is transferred in that manner. I wish the powers that be could come to a solution on this. With all the deliveries it adds much stress to lives.


This was my thought too. I had heard that about post office employees not being more affected than others. The contents of the package in many cases have been isolated for 3 or more days, depending on how long it took to get delivered, so any virus on the contents should have died by the time you open the package.


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: I'm seriously just over watching the frigging news!!!! I frigging loathe it!!! Unfortunately I need to watch it.
> 
> So we are on week 3 of week 6 of lockdown as from tomorrow (Wednesday). There are talks that our lockdown date WILL be extended due to the mass number number of cases. Over 500 tested positive yesterday, our largest & highest number of cases since March. It's running like wildfire through ALL the aged care facilities. Staff members are testing positive & passing it onto their patients!!!!!! I would be LIVID if I had a parent(s) or Grandparent(s) in one & they caught Covid via a staff member & died!!!!! I feel for the families it's happening to, they are beyond devastated & it's horrifying to watch it on the news & they cannot even have a proper Funeral for them.
> 
> The way it's going with the number of daily cases if it doesn't drop, I don't see us getting out of lockdown until September. Wearing a mask will still be mandatory even when our lockdown ends, for how long afterwards, nobody knows. It's all so dam depressing & I'm sick & tired of watching & hearing about the Virus.
> 
> I do have a medical exemption for not having to wear a mask in public, I can take it off as soon as I get outside with no people around, I'm not talking about being around other people in a supermarket or when I go to the pharmacy due to my dialysis. Although it does cover that - But I'm sticking with Doctors orders to wear one around other people. Also, there are alot of stores now that won't let you in if you don't wear a mask. And of coarse there are those that want their 15 minutes of fame by NOT wearing a mask & causing a major scene in a store all the while filming it too. Stupid, Ignorant, Selfish, entitled shyts!!! Just stop reporting it!! Let them spend a night or two locked up & see if their attitude changes - But I highly doubt it.
> 
> *ETA: *We could be getting high numbers due to it being Winter here, who knows. I watched the news this morning & the US has over 4.3. million cases & it's summer time there. The Virus doesn't care what season it is!!!


The aged care facilities were hit hard in my area early on. Now people are afraid to put anyone in a SNF. The employees went on strike for hazard pay.


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> Some areas in Yorkshire in the UK have so many postal staff off with the virus other staff have been forced.to move in from near by areas to cover but delivery to.the entire area  is down to 2 days a week!!! Not looking  good I leave all postal deliveries for 3 days and buy as
> little as.possible these days only food and cleaning materials is essential in my books I don't do.any non essential shopping. Bournemouth beach hasn't caused a massive flare up but there are lots.of localised flare ups in the UK mainly in areas.with large multi generational Asian families


I haven’t heard of any flare ups in post offices where I live but maybe because infections in general here (although rising daily) are low. I saw pictures of Bournemouth beach and there were thousands packed together, no masks or social distancing whatsoever! If ever there was going to be a huge flare up anywhere, I would think it would be there.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> The aged care facilities were hit hard in my area early on. Now people are afraid to put anyone in a SNF. The employees went on strike for hazard pay.



It's running like wildfire through the aged care due to the staff working at multiple locations, that's how it started. 79 Patients thus far in just one of 80+ facilities that we know of so far. Now there is a shortage of staff to care for the elderly & some patients haven't been feed, had their soiled bedding changed or even had their meds due to no staff! That's a massive failure of duty of care & the blame game goes on & on...It's horrendous to hear about the poor patients that simply cannot do anything (mind you, most of these patients have some sort of dementia or similar) without the help of carers..


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's running like wildfire through the aged care due to the staff working at multiple locations, that's how it started. 79 Patients thus far in just one of 80+ facilities that we know of so far. Now there is a shortage of staff to care for the elderly & some patients haven't been feed, had their soiled bedding changed or even had their meds due to no staff! That's a massive failure of duty of care & the blame game goes on & on...It's horrendous to hear about the poor patients that simply cannot do anything (mind you, most of these patients have some sort of dementia or similar) without the help of carers..


That's exactly what happened here. A lot of the facilities were owned by the same corporation and they moved employees around. In our case, the hospital loaned workers to help until they could get things under control. What makes it even worse for the patients is that they can't have visitors and they don't understand why.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> I'll be more careful. I went from kicking Amazon deliveries into my garage, lysoling and then leaving it for whatever length of time I could before "needing" the item.  This could be days or a week.  Now I just open it, no mask and touch it, mess with it and then eventually wash my hands. I think I have gotten complacent. I used to wipe down all my groceries and have quit that for the summer. Planned to start that again in cough and cold season. I live in a very low risk area. But maybe we are low risk because we were all so vigilant in the beginning.


I think the key is washing your hands after opening a box..my thought is maybe she didn’t wash her hands after opening the package?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok the following is only applied to the States
> 
> My gf just text me from Virginia this am. Home depot has been warned by the government that a countrywide shutdown is imminent.  They're spreading the news to their friends, family, staff and customers.  And they're also limiting supplies of what can be sold. Act accordingly.


Seriously? Why would Home Depot be notified and not anyone else? This is so frustrating to read as it is going to create more fear among people....did she actually see any message or heard it from someone? The government didn’t even do the shutdowns it was state by state. Maybe Virginia is going on lockdown on its own?


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Seriously? Why would Home Depot be notified and not anyone else? This is so frustrating to read as it is going to create more fear among people....did she actually see any message or heard it from someone? The government didn’t even do the shutdowns it was state by state. Maybe Virginia is going on lockdown on its own?


Please see my other message outlining which county. Additionally she checked her other sources.  "My two cousins are general managers at home depot, one in Georgia and the other in Florida. They said corporate just put out that they will have shortages due to upcoming shutdowns cross country and to get what they need now"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> Please see my other message outlining which county. Additionally she checked her other sources.  "My two cousins are general managers at home depot, one in Georgia and the other in Florida. They said corporate just put out that they will have shortages due to upcoming shutdowns cross country and to get what they need now"


I am confused, is she saying counties or the whole country? I cannot see another national lockdown.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I am confused, is she saying counties or the whole country? I cannot see another national lockdown.


She said "countrywide" in her warning.

Another tpfer asked which county she is from (seperate question) to which I replied richmond, Virginia.

And to double check, she rang up her family- her two cousins who are in management in florida and Georgia,  who heard it from the corporate office

I know it has been recommended for sometime. I didn't expect the govt to act so quickly or rather about to act https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/26/health/us-coronavirus-sunday/index.html


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> They said corporate just put out that they will have shortages due to upcoming shutdowns cross country and to get what they need now"



It could also be interpreted as the corporate office telling their managers they should get what they can as far as inventory for their individual stores, rather than for themselves personally. For sure many HD store product orders have been/will be delayed or cancelled as some states tighten restrictions. I could see that being especially true in both Georgia and Florida since they’ve had sharp increases in cases in the past month.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> It could also be interpreted as the corporate office telling their managers they should get what they can as far as inventory for their individual stores, rather than for themselves personally. For sure many HD store product orders have been/will be delayed or cancelled as some states tighten restrictions. I could see that being especially true in both Georgia and Florida since they’ve had sharp increases in cases in the past month.


This also is happening in Virginia. Where my friend lives and sounded the alarm. 

At this point, its up to everyone to enterpret as they will.


----------



## mzbaglady1

BigPurseSue said:


> Toilet bowl cleaner. Can’t find it anywhere.


Walmart, Target, Staples.


----------



## Chagall

mzbaglady1 said:


> I never would have imagined that right now I'm starting to stock up on hard to find essential items Lysol, toilet paper, paper towels,  masks, cough and flu medicines. I'm shopping for myself as well as elderly parents. When the flu season start with covid19 infections still  at high numbers in some areas these items are going to be extremely priced gouged if you can find them on the shelves.


I’m not stocking up on anything anymore. I’m so tired of having stock piles of everything everywhere albeit modest one’s  compared to many. My walk in closet is full of toilet paper, paper towelling, paper napkins etc. I’m just going to use it up and take my chances that other people are as weary of this whole thing as I am and don’t hoard anymore.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I’m not stocking up on anything anymore. I’m so tired of having stock piles of everything everywhere albeit modest one’s  compared to many. My walk in closet is full of toilet paper, paper towelling, paper napkins etc. I’m just going to use it up and take my chances that other people are as weary of this whole thing as I am and don’t hoard anymore.


I didn't stock up when the pandemic started. I was always the kind of person who bought 3 of something when it was on sale so I have always had extras of things. Before the pandemic started, I had 2 of those giant toilet paper packages, which I had determined would last more than 6 months. The only paper product I've bought since the pandemic started was a package of paper towels. I'm hoping that by the time I need toilet paper, I'll be able to get another giant package so I won't have to think about it again for a long time.


----------



## muddledmint

bag-mania said:


> I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.


An air purifier with a hepa filter that is rated for the size of your rooms might give you some peace of mind in the future. You could leave the purifier on and vacate the area until all the air is fully exchanged out and then wipe down surfaces to get any aerosols that settled. Even without a purifier, leaving the area where he sneezed for a few hours or opening windows to change out the air can help.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> I’m not stocking up on anything anymore. I’m so tired of having stock piles of everything everywhere albeit modest one’s  compared to many. My walk in closet is full of toilet paper, paper towelling, paper napkins etc. I’m just going to use it up and take my chances that other people are as weary of this whole thing as I am and don’t hoard anymore.


Some locations Costco, and Bjs still have people lining up to shop and running out of paper towels, toilet tissue, disenfectant wipes. I couldn't find cough medicine at all. I just got proofed to purchase over the counter cough medicine and I was shocked.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> Some locations Costco, and Bjs still have people lining up to shop and running out of paper towels, toilet tissue, disenfectant wipes. I couldn't find cough medicine at all. I just got proofed to purchase over the counter cough medicine and I was shocked.


Is there an over the counter cough medicine that works?


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> Is there an over the counter cough medicine that works?


For me delsym, nyquil since covid19 two doctors I went to refuse to give a prescription for a cough.


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> This also is happening in Virginia. Where my friend lives and sounded the alarm.
> 
> At this point, its up to everyone to enterpret as they will.


While nothing is impossible, so far the government has refused to issue a nationwide mask mandate and is pushing for in person schooling ... I find it hard to believe that a countrywide lockdown is imminent. Although maybe it wouldn’t be a bad idea!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ms.Dixie said:


> Good for him and her!


IKR!
I wish *IKR* was an option along with our *Likes *


----------



## Lake Effect

pixiejenna said:


> My work only sells canNed soda and we’ve been out of coke for a while due to what I;ve been told is a aluminum shortage. After being out of it for a while we got some 2 litters (which normally we never carry we’ve only had it one other time in the 19 years I’ve worked there). I generally don’t drink soda and the only reason why I found out was because I kept getting calls of people looking for coke and I thought it was odd that we were out of a staple item and asked management about it.
> 
> If you haven’t tried Zevia soda that might be worth checking out for your mom. My favorite flavor is ginger root beer and grape. But it is more expensive than regular soda. I usually stock up on it when Whole Foods has it on sale. Some of the flavors are hit and miss I didn’t like the black cherry or their dr.pepper knock offs.


I use Zevia too! I like the majority of the majority of the flavors. I am fortunate that  between 4 stores by me there are at least a dozen flavors! I had high hopes for their Lemon /Lime (Sprite wanna be) but it was a no go. I like the Ginger Root Beer, Black Cherry and Grapefruit (yup, dating myself with Fresca) best. It is sweet enough that often I will cut a can with a can of seltzer/club soda.


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Quarters have become the new toilet paper for me. My condo has a coin op laundry room and I need quarters to do my laundry. I stopped by the bank after work yesterday and attempted to buy 5 rolls of quarters, as usual, and they would not sell them to me. Not even one roll. So my brother emptied his adult sized piggy bank and sold me $200 worth of quarters. I am so grateful!!! I am still going in to work every day so I need to keep up with my laundry. If I was working from home or not working at all, I could maybe wear the same clothes more often, but I can't really do that while working. I think I can make these 20 rolls last about 6 months if I stretch out the amount of time between washing bedding, towels, and rugs. Hopefully the coin shortage will be over by then. This is a completely unexpected side effect of this virus! I can't even go to my Mom's house to do my laundry because they are self-isolating and will not accept visitors.
> 
> I can have a washer and dryer installed in my condo but honestly I prefer the coin op laundry. I already pay for the maintenance of the machines through my association dues and I never have to worry about paying to repair my own machines. I'm now seriously considering installing my own though. Who knows how long this will last.


I literally just became aware of the coin shortage last week. I feel you. Just in February my apartment laundry room went from quarters to cards you loads with bills. Of course, there was talk of this for years.
I have used a local laundromat on occasion for this mega-afghan (double bed size cover) or when I just want to do EVERYTHING  but they have a machine to dispense quarters. Next time I need to clean that, Sept or Oct, I’ll be warned!
When I have to go next, I’ll just wait outside in my car.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> For me delsym, nyquil since covid19 two doctors I went to refuse to give a prescription for a cough.


I haven't been able to get a prescription for a codeine cough syrup in years. Last year when I was really sick, I got a prescription cough syrup that didn't work at all. The antihistamine in nyquil helps with my cough a little (I have asthma.) Original unisom is made of the same ingredient. Although it makes you sleepy, it is the only antihistamine that helps at all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

muddledmint said:


> While nothing is impossible, so far the government has refused to issue a nationwide mask mandate and is pushing for in person schooling ... I find it hard to believe that a countrywide lockdown is imminent. Although maybe it wouldn’t be a bad idea!


Agreed  however I'm wiped out.  I'm struggling to stay awake during calls and now have to defend my friend's warning, if not fact check it. Please see the subsequent posts. Either believe it or not. My energy is finite. No disrespect as I agree its not a bad idea but this point has been belabored enough. 

She has been my good friend for 5 years and not one for hysterics. She has never once gave me any kind of warning or heads up like this. So when she text me at 9 am, I dropped everything and passed it along to my friends, family and co-workers.  Afterwhich I thought I was being nice by alerting the TPF community which has all but backfired. 

The responses have falled into 3 categories 

1. Accept it without question. Saying it's about dang time.

2. Asking me what a countrywide shutdown mean

3. Pissed off by the mere notion. Claiming that's its an overreaction and that basically civil war will ensue. 

4. Thinking that all of Home Depot will shut down


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Walmart, Target, Staples.


Check amazon as well


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> I literally just became aware of the coin shortage last week. I feel you. Just in February my apartment laundry room went from quarters to cards you loads with bills. Of course, there was talk of this for years.
> I have used a local laundromat on occasion for this mega-afghan (double bed size cover) or when I just want to do EVERYTHING  but they have a machine to dispense quarters. Next time I need to clean that, Sept or Oct, I’ll be warned!
> When I have to go next, I’ll just wait outside in my car.


I wonder if my condo will update our existing machines to add bills or cards. At last year's annual association meeting they told us they have so much of our money in reserves that they want to add some luxuries to our property and they asked us what we wanted. Well, I have an idea now! Our next meeting isn't until October but I'm not sure if it will happen with Covid. The problem is that so many residents have had washers and dryers installed in their homes that not many of us use the public laundry rooms so now the association wants to convert them to first come first served paid storage. I've been fighting it for years.


----------



## Jktgal

This is why isolating the high risk and elderly doesn't work. As long as there is still community transmission, everyone is at risk because the elderly and high risk can isolate themselves only for so long before they need care. Putting it bluntly as 50 will die is just so sad. And families can not even say goodbye.





__





						More than 50 aged care deaths predicted in next fortnight as Victoria fights 'crisis'
					






					amp.smh.com.au


----------



## Jktgal

Chagall said:


> It makes me wonder if by being around the virus you are building up some form of immunity (not antibodies exactly) but protection against Covid-19.


No, you build immunity to COVID-19 only if you get infected by it or get vaccinated against it. You can try to build your immune system and stay healthy so that if you get infected, the impact is not severe.


----------



## Jktgal

Chagall said:


> So what information are you supposed to believe. Contradicting statements everywhere. Who knows which information is accurate. It sure would be nice if the positive stuff was correct. We need a moral booster!


There really is no accurate information as the virus is relatively new and people are still studying it. The virus also mutates. And people are built differently. Behaviours are different. It"s not really like a cooking recipe where exact inputs yield outcomes as desired.

Eric Topol is an American scientist who actively tweets the latest COVID-19 research. Scientists are as confused as we are.




__





						Meet Eric Topol, MD | Eric Topol
					





					drerictopol.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

Amazon Prime Fresh no longer offers beef in my area


----------



## Chagall

Jktgal said:


> No, you build immunity to COVID-19 only if you get infected by it or get vaccinated against it. You can try to build your immune system and stay healthy so that if you get infected, the impact is not severe.


Well with all the things mentioned in previous posts I don’t think anyone knows for sure about anything, including the experts.


----------



## jblended

Chagall said:


> Well with all the things mentioned in previous posts I don’t think anyone knows for sure about anything, including the experts.


Whilst this is true, a lot is yet unknown, there are some things that are obvious at this point. If exposure brought about immunity without infection, the 'covid parties' wouldn't have been so catastrophic and global numbers wouldn't be on the rise.


Chagall said:


> I saw pictures of Bournemouth beach and there were thousands packed together, no masks or social distancing whatsoever! If ever there was going to be a huge flare up anywhere, I would think it would be there.


If Bournemouth is going to be used as an example of people crowding together and not seeing a local spike in cases, let us paint a clearer picture so it's not misleading.
Bournemouth is part Uni-town and part retirement community. The elderly are sheltering and the Uni / language school students were tested and quarantined or sent home in Feb/March... so the beaches were insanely crowded after lockdown was lifted but not by the locals!
It was people from around England who flocked to Bournemouth beach on the first day it opened, completely neglecting the pandemic. Following that we saw Leicester and various parts of the North in lockdown. It follows that the 'staycation' crowd went to the beach without following safety protocols, then went back home and spread the virus in their areas. There was a rise in cases, it just didn't spread exclusively in Bournemouth but rather to other cities- part of the very dangerous thing about this virus.

And in saying this, I'm not trying to argue your point, but trying to critically assess the information presented.
I really, really need some positive news around treatments and vaccines soon. This is exhausting and depressing on every level.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I wish we could get a clear answer on the safety of deliveries. We were informed recently that transmission through surfaces is very low. I am far less obsessive about the handling of parcels now as everything I buy is through this method so things are coming every day. I used to leave them in the garage for three days but now I just bring them in and open them and then discard the packaging. I throughly wash my hands after obviously. Maybe we  are becoming complacent. The odd thing is, as you mentioned, some people who have been extremely cautious are contracting the virus, and others who you would think would be more likely to get it are not. It makes me wonder if by being around the virus you are building up some form of immunity (not antibodies exactly) but protection against Covid-19.


I was thinking this same thing.
T cell and B cell memory kicking in for those who may have had small viral load from others around them,  thus having gone through mild or non symptomatic cases.











						Coronavirus: B cells and T cells explained
					

It’s hard to discuss COVID without referring to white blood cells. Here is a primer on the two you need to know about.




					theconversation.com
				





bag-mania said:


> I’m experiencing COVID paranoia at the moment. We had a plumbing emergency today and the plumber just left. He wore a mask but he sneezed while he was talking to me. I spent the last 15 minutes going through the house spraying Lysol everywhere. I’ll likely spend the next several days questioning every “off” feeling I have.


Did he turn around to sneeze?


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking this same thing.
> T cell and B cell memory kicking in for those who may have had small viral load from others around them,  thus having gone through mild or no symptom cases.
> View attachment 4802337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: B cells and T cells explained
> 
> 
> It’s hard to discuss COVID without referring to white blood cells. Here is a primer on the two you need to know about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com



I stand corrected. That's promising!


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> Did he turn around to sneeze?



He did a quarter turn. He made an effort but it took him by surprise. 

Hopefully nothing else breaks for awhile, at least until there is a vaccine.


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> Whilst this is true, a lot is yet unknown, there are some things that are obvious at this point. If exposure brought about immunity without infection, the 'covid parties' wouldn't have been so catastrophic and global numbers wouldn't be on the rise.
> 
> If Bournemouth is going to be used as an example of people crowding together and not seeing a local spike in cases, let us paint a clearer picture so it's not misleading.
> Bournemouth is part Uni-town and part retirement community. The elderly are sheltering and the Uni / language school students were tested and quarantined or sent home in Feb/March... so the beaches were insanely crowded after lockdown was lifted but not by the locals!
> It was people from around England who flocked to Bournemouth beach on the first day it opened, completely neglecting the pandemic. Following that we saw Leicester and various parts of the North in lockdown. It follows that the 'staycation' crowd went to the beach without following safety protocols, then went back home and spread the virus in their areas. There was a rise in cases, it just didn't spread exclusively in Bournemouth but rather to other cities- part of the very dangerous thing about this virus.
> 
> And in saying this, I'm not trying to argue your point, but trying to critically assess the information presented.
> I really, really need some positive news around treatments and vaccines soon. This is exhausting and depressing on every level.


Yes as far as Bournemouth is concerned the seniors stayed away and the younger people came from all over. It would be hard to assess who caught the virus as they returned to their respective areas which is why I said it would be interesting to know the outcome of that weekend. If you can believe all the stories about people being extremely cautious and still catching Covid-19 it is, to me, puzzeling. People working in the front lines exposed to the virus daily, get it, obviously, but not in the high numbers one would expect. EG postal workers, nurses and doctors, who actually care for Covid patients. I don’t understand this. As a layman, and it’s JMO but is there something the collective we don’t know?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> I stand corrected. That's promising!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> He did a quarter turn. He made an effort but it took him by surprise.
> 
> Hopefully nothing else breaks for awhile, at least until there is a vaccine.


Oh that is good that he turned a little.


----------



## winks

hope you are all well. we had today a discussion in the office about the vaccines. And I am really interested to hear your opinion. 

Someone said, that we will only be back in the office if there is a vaccine widely available. Well, my opinion then was that I don't think that a vaccine will solve the issue because of a) in Switzerland there is no legal basis that you have to vaccinate yourself/your kids even against mumps rubella b) how would you vaccinate 8bn people? c) isn't it super dangerous so vaccinate everybody even though there haven't been any long term tests d) if the virus mutates/behaves like the flu, you would need shoots every year (I never got any flu shots and never got sick) and lastly do you dont think, that we also should promote a healthy lifestyle instead of only wearing masks? generally, your immunity is way better if you eat well, exercise regularly etc. 
would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking this same thing.
> T cell and B cell memory kicking in for those who may have had small viral load from others around them,  thus having gone through mild or non symptomatic cases.
> View attachment 4802337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: B cells and T cells explained
> 
> 
> It’s hard to discuss COVID without referring to white blood cells. Here is a primer on the two you need to know about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he turn around to sneeze?


So that may explain why some people might be protected even though they haven’t contacted the virus, or if so a very very mild case. So T cell and B cell memory could be protecting them. That is very interesting. Something else has to be going on other than the immunity from catching a full blown case. People exposed to it daily not getting it, and others being in isolation for months and catching it from very low exposure.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

winks said:


> hope you are all well. we had today a discussion in the office about the vaccines. And I am really interested to hear your opinion.
> 
> Someone said, that we will only be back in the office if there is a vaccine widely available. Well, my opinion then was that I don't think that a vaccine will solve the issue because of a) in Switzerland there is no legal basis that you have to vaccinate yourself/your kids even against mumps rubella b) how would you vaccinate 8bn people? c) isn't it super dangerous so vaccinate everybody even though there haven't been any long term tests d) if the virus mutates/behaves like the flu, you would need shoots every year (I never got any flu shots and never got sick) and lastly do you dont think, that we also should promote a healthy lifestyle instead of only wearing masks? generally, your immunity is way better if you eat well, exercise regularly etc.
> would love to hear your thoughts


Halthy life style is always good!
Unfortunately with Covid 19, there are many healthy and young people who have died due to the cytokine storm reaction to the virus. So for now,  as it is understood, not even the healthiest people are completely safe from contracting it.
That is why even those with healthy lifestyle are not necessarily protected from contracting COVID-19.
The thing is, it is still not completely known as to why some healthy people experience it and others don't.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> So that may explain why some people might be protected even though they haven’t contacted the virus, or if so a very very mild case. So T cell and B cell memory could be protecting them. That is very interesting. Something else has to be going on other than the immunity from catching a full blown case. People exposed to it daily not getting it, and others being in isolation for months and catching it from very low exposure.


Thank you for your summary!
And that is also why vaccines are so hard to make. Human physiology is soooo complex.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Chagall

winks said:


> hope you are all well. we had today a discussion in the office about the vaccines. And I am really interested to hear your opinion.
> 
> Someone said, that we will only be back in the office if there is a vaccine widely available. Well, my opinion then was that I don't think that a vaccine will solve the issue because of a) in Switzerland there is no legal basis that you have to vaccinate yourself/your kids even against mumps rubella b) how would you vaccinate 8bn people? c) isn't it super dangerous so vaccinate everybody even though there haven't been any long term tests d) if the virus mutates/behaves like the flu, you would need shoots every year (I never got any flu shots and never got sick) and lastly do you dont think, that we also should promote a healthy lifestyle instead of only wearing masks? generally, your immunity is way better if you eat well, exercise regularly etc.
> would love to hear your thoughts


Well it’s great to maintain a healthy lifestyle but extremely fit health conscious people have caught it. They could vaccinate the entire world. World wide a large percentage of people get the flu shot yearly. As with everything in medicine there are side effects. I guess we just have to weigh the odds. In the vaccines tested so far the side effects have been mild. The people choosing not to get the shot, and there are always some, may get sick, but the vaccinated people will be protected.


----------



## bag-mania

This has been such a bizarre year. Has anyone else seen the news stories about the mysterious packages of seeds being sent to American households from China? At least eight states have reported them so far. The packages are unmarked and have nothing inside but a plastic baggie of unknown seeds. Everyone is being warned to not plant the seeds and to report it to the police if you receive a package in your mail.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I don't get why there is such confidence a vaccine will be made. We don't have one for the common cold, which is what COVID falls under since it is a coronavirus type. I hope there is!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

bag-mania said:


> This has been such a bizarre year. Has anyone else seen the news stories about the mysterious packages of seeds being sent to American households from China? At least eight states have reported them so far. The packages are unmarked and have nothing inside but a plastic baggie of unknown seeds. Everyone is being warned to not plant the seeds and to report it to the police if you receive a package in your mail.



Nope.


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> This has been such a bizarre year. Has anyone else seen the news stories about the mysterious packages of seeds being sent to American households from China? At least eight states have reported them so far. The packages are unmarked and have nothing inside but a plastic baggie of unknown seeds. Everyone is being warned to not plant the seeds and to report it to the police if you receive a package in your mail.



Yes, this news story is being played over and over again in my area. Lord only knows what this seed thing is all about...


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> This has been such a bizarre year. Has anyone else seen the news stories about the mysterious packages of seeds being sent to American households from China? At least eight states have reported them so far. The packages are unmarked and have nothing inside but a plastic baggie of unknown seeds. Everyone is being warned to not plant the seeds and to report it to the police if you receive a package in your mail.


What the!!!!!
Is this true?


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> What the!!!!!
> Is this true?



Here you go.









						Did you get mysterious seeds that seem to be mailed from China? Here's what you should do
					

Agriculture officials in 30 states are warning the public\u00a0not to plant the mysterious seeds and to keep them until they can be collected.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## whateve

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I don't get why there is such confidence a vaccine will be made. We don't have one for the common cold, which is what COVID falls under since it is a coronavirus type. I hope there is!


There are several already being tested, already with promising results. Some of the research into SARS2 could be used for coronavirus so they didn't have to start from scratch. Technology has advanced so that now they can do computer models to design the vaccine, which greatly reduces the time to develop a vaccine.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> This has been such a bizarre year. Has anyone else seen the news stories about the mysterious packages of seeds being sent to American households from China? At least eight states have reported them so far. The packages are unmarked and have nothing inside but a plastic baggie of unknown seeds. Everyone is being warned to not plant the seeds and to report it to the police if you receive a package in your mail.


Oh my goodness, that is weird and a little scary.. Are they sure they are from China?


----------



## winks

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I don't get why there is such confidence a vaccine will be made. We don't have one for the common cold, which is what COVID falls under since it is a coronavirus type. I hope there is!



I feel the same. How can we vaccinate people with somerhing which hasnt been fully tested? And how to produce enough supply to fulfill the demand when you have to do it yearly. E.g. in Europe only around 10% are getting the flu shots


----------



## RT1

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I don't get why there is such confidence a vaccine will be made. We don't have one for the common cold, which is what COVID falls under since it is a coronavirus type. I hope there is!



Myself, I do not have any confidence that a successful vaccine will be produced.
After all, it is always "_hit or miss_" on the flu vaccines every year.
They try to predict which strain will be the most prevalent and go from there.

Don't get me wrong, I always get a flu shot and a pneumonia shot just to be on the safe side.
But, the rapid rush to develop a COVID vaccine in short order has me a bit concerned over the ultimate effectiveness of one.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Oh my goodness, that is weird and a little scary.. Are they sure they are from China?



The USDA is investigating. I read it may be something called a “brushing scam.”  That is when somebody sends out unsolicited products and then posts false customer reviews online in order to boost their sales. But that is only speculation, nobody knows anything yet.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

RTone said:


> But, the rapid rush to develop a COVID vaccine in short order has me a bit concerned over the ultimate effectiveness of one.



At this point we have nothing. Even if the initial vaccine is only 50% effective, isn’t it worth getting?


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get mysterious seeds that seem to be mailed from China? Here's what you should do
> 
> 
> Agriculture officials in 30 states are warning the public\u00a0not to plant the mysterious seeds and to keep them until they can be collected.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


Those are some gross looking seeds!
I would be so angry if I had received those from an unknown source.
And who in the right mind would plant seeds from an unknown source? Hopefully no one!


----------



## minnnea

bag-mania said:


> At this point we have nothing. Even if the initial vaccine is only 50% effective, isn’t it worth getting?



...and the possible side effects also causes some worry. I still remember narcolepsia cases from swine flue vaccine. But I live in a small country so I am not too scared - I doubt the vaccine will be well used before we get it.


----------



## RT1

bag-mania said:


> At this point we have nothing. Even if the initial vaccine is only 50% effective, isn’t it worth getting?


Yes,
It is, provided there are no adverse side effects to the patient.
That's the only thing that I am concerned about.


----------



## bag-mania

minnnea said:


> ...and the possible side effects also causes some worry. I still remember narcolepsia cases from swine flue vaccine. But I live in a small country so I am not too scared - I doubt the vaccine will be well used before we get it.



There will always be the disease vs. side effects argument. Usually the more lethal the disease, the more risk the public is willing to take as far as possible side effects. Everyone must decide for themselves what they feel comfortable doing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

hermes_lemming said:


> Agreed  however I'm wiped out.  I'm struggling to stay awake during calls and now have to defend my friend's warning, if not fact check it. Please see the subsequent posts. Either believe it or not. My energy is finite. No disrespect as I agree its not a bad idea but this point has been belabored enough.
> 
> She has been my good friend for 5 years and not one for hysterics. She has never once gave me any kind of warning or heads up like this. So when she text me at 9 am, I dropped everything and passed it along to my friends, family and co-workers.  Afterwhich I thought I was being nice by alerting the TPF community which has all but backfired.
> 
> The responses have falled into 3 categories
> 
> 1. Accept it without question. Saying it's about dang time.
> 
> 2. Asking me what a countrywide shutdown mean
> 
> 3. Pissed off by the mere notion. Claiming that's its an overreaction and that basically civil war will ensue.
> 
> 4. Thinking that all of Home Depot will shut down



I agree with all this ^^

What I'm really struggling with, why would it be such a bad idea to go on lockdown again? We've had NOTHING even remotely close to the number of cases like in US & we were put on lockdown with an average of between 200 - 400 cases? We're on week 3 with talks of it being extended, so how do you think all of us feel about it? 

The US has over 4.4 million cases????? The HIGHEST in the World? While we get a minute number by comparison AND we get Lockdown?

You can take every precaution you can & STILL get it with the way it's spreading in the US. Someone or many, NEED to stop it spreading & just sitting back waiting for a vaccine to be made and all the while the number of cases just skyrocket, isn't the answer either. JMHO.


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I agree with all this ^^
> 
> What I'm really struggling with, why would it be such a bad idea to go on lockdown again? We've had NOTHING even remotely close to the number of cases like in US & we were put on lockdown with an average of between 200 - 400 cases? We're on week 3 with talks of it being extended, so how do you think all of us feel about it?
> 
> The US has over 4.4 million cases????? The HIGHEST in the World? While we get a minute number by comparison AND we get Lockdown?
> 
> You can take every precaution you can & STILL get it with the way it's spreading in the US. Someone or many, NEED to stop it spreading & just sitting back waiting for a vaccine to be made and all the while the number of cases just skyrocket, isn't the answer either. JMHO.


I will be unpopular but I think the States should go in lockdown again. I’m in Canada just across the border and their closeness terrifies me due to their huge number of cases.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chagall said:


> I will be unpopular but I think the States should go in lockdown again. I’m in Canada just across the border and their closeness terrifies me due to their huge number of cases.



I'll be unpopular with you and AGREE! 


*ETA:* I also don't want to see anyone from the US come here to my country! It only takes one person with the Virus & BOOM!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I haven't been able to get a prescription for a codeine cough syrup in years. Last year when I was really sick, I got a prescription cough syrup that didn't work at all. The antihistamine in nyquil helps with my cough a little (I have asthma.) Original unisom is made of the same ingredient. Although it makes you sleepy, it is the only antihistamine that helps at all.


Whateve, I have coughing asthma. My allergist prescribed (besides a rescue inhaler), singulair, symbicort and something else. Sometime i use fluticasone and OTC bc I also have other allergy issues. It sucks and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Whateve, I have coughing asthma. My allergist prescribed (besides a rescue inhaler), singulair, symbicort and something else. Sometime i use fluticasone and OTC bc I also have other allergy issues. It sucks and I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks. I used to use quite a few things for my asthma including fluticasone and advair. I did allergy shots twice for 2 years each. I got better but a few months after I stopped the shots, my cough came back. Now I just have a rescue inhaler, which I don't use very often, and antihistamines, which I use daily. I hope you feel better too.


----------



## 880

hermes_lemming said:


> Amazon Prime Fresh no longer offers beef in my area


OMG. I am a carnivore and I would sooner go without Lysol or paper towels. I am so sorry!

Whateve, it’s OT, but I am beyond ticked off at how much my insurance charges for some of these meds. I remember thinking about the price of Advair, and deciding nope, would rather put it towards something more fun. . . Yep, my thinking is sometimes a bit off, but when I accumulate a drawer filled with allergy and asthma meds, I kind of rummage through and think okay this month I’ll try x. (JMO of course 

re the seeds, WTF are some people thinking to send out stuff like that.


----------



## 880

duplicate


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> OMG. I am a carnivore and I would sooner go without Lysol or paper towels. I am so sorry!
> 
> Whateve, it’s OT, but I am beyond ticked off at how much my insurance charges for some of these meds. I remember thinking about the price of Advair, and deciding nope, would rather put it towards something more fun. . . Yep, my thinking is sometimes a bit off, but when I accumulate a drawer filled with allergy and asthma meds, I kind of rummage through and think okay this month I’ll try x. (JMO of course
> 
> re the seeds, WTF are some people thinking to send out stuff like that.


I am also a carnivore. I would be happy eating nothing but steak every day. I would if DH would go along with it.

I have a problem with stimulants so I had to get the version of Advair that didn't have the stimulant, which cost twice as much! I've gone back and tried some of the meds I have saved up and they haven't worked well. I don't know if you need a specific combination of drugs over a long period of time to get results or if the allergy shots were the only thing that was working.

A few months ago, I signed up for free seeds from Growing our Gratitude/On Our Sleeves. I was supposed to get them in a couple weeks but I didn't. If some seeds came in the mail now, I would assume they were those. The type of seeds were never specified.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This past week in contact tracing I spoke with a positive 77 year old man who decided to see his girlfriend for some birthday sex (her birthday). I told him I had to call his g/f now because he possibly infected her... the g/f was turning 85  ... I rang her up and she confirmed the story. I'm not sure to be mad at them or proud of them?! She doesn't know her result yet.


Do you leave a message if you can’t reach the person? Many people dont answer the phone if they don’t recognize the number....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

i*bella said:


> My mom sent me this video:
> 
> 
> I've never seen (alleged) grown adults get so upset over wearing a piece of cloth over their faces that might save their life and those of others. And wtf does "I live here" supposed to mean?!




The stupidity is unbelievable.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you leave a message if you can’t reach the person? Many people dont answer the phone if they don’t recognize the number....



I don’t answer the phone if I don’t recognize the number.  I figure if it’s legitimate they’ll leave a message.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you leave a message if you can’t reach the person? Many people dont answer the phone if they don’t recognize the number....


We do, and I tell them exactly where I'm from (but not why I'm calling). Sometimes they call back, most times they won't. We give 3 call chances on 3 consecutive days.


----------



## mzbaglady1

V0N1B2 said:


> The coin shortage doesn't surprise me, with virtually everyone only accepting contactless payments.
> 
> I can't get diet pop anywhere. Not in cans, not in bottles, not in 2L bottles... nothing.
> I shop for my mum who is diabetic and she loves her diet root beer. Haven't been able to get it for almost two months now. No diet cherry Pepsi, root beer, Dr. Pepper, Fresca, Ginger Ale...
> Just Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke, both of which she hates, lol. Not just the brand names, I can't get the no name or in-store brands from the big supermarkets either.
> I heard it was due to the sweetener used, because it comes from China.
> Anyone else having shortages on weird stuff like that?


The only shortage that was weird to me was nutmeg this was prior to covid19 panic buying. I later found out that people were getting high off of nutmeg. Costco and Bjs stopped carrying nutmeg for Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays. Heres your diet sodas enjoy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don’t answer the phone if I don’t recognize the number.  I figure if it’s legitimate they’ll leave a message.


I don’t either but if they were trying to reach me I’d hope they leave a message but wasn’t sure with privacy laws. I wasn’t sure if it would come up private caller?


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don’t answer the phone if I don’t recognize the number.  I figure if it’s legitimate they’ll leave a message.



same... but I don't know if a contact tracer would leave a message??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> We do, and I tell them exactly where I'm from (but not why I'm calling). Sometimes they call back, most times they won't. We give 3 call chances on 3 consecutive days.


ok thank you....I’ve had some private caller calls but no messages. I can’t understand why people wouldn’t call back. It’s really for their protection....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Apple put the COVID-19 Exposure Logging on my phone.  They did this with all iPhones automatically, but it can’t be used without an authorized app installed, which I don’t have.  If I‘m not mistaken, I don’t think one has been created yet.  Android phone users also had it installed automatically.  You all may want to check your phones to see if it’s there.

In the Privacy attachment, it gives further information about the details.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Apple put the COVID-19 Exposure Logging on my phone.  They did this with all iPhones automatically, but it can’t be used without an authorized app installed, which I don’t have.  If I‘m not mistaken, I don’t think one has been created yet.  Android phone users also had it installed automatically.  You all may want to check your phones to see if it’s there.
> 
> In the Privacy attachment, it gives further information about the details.
> 
> View attachment 4802701
> View attachment 4802702


How does it know if you have been exposed?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Apple put the COVID-19 Exposure Logging on my phone.  They did this with all iPhones automatically, but it can’t be used without an authorized app installed, which I don’t have.  If I‘m not mistaken, I don’t think one has been created yet.  Android phone users also had it installed automatically.  You all may want to check your phones to see if it’s there.
> 
> In the Privacy attachment, it gives further information about the details.
> 
> View attachment 4802701
> View attachment 4802702


Wow big brother tracking you.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

duplicate post


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Many people were angry about having this put on their phones without their knowledge, but it doesn’t track anything so it’s not a big deal.









						Have Apple And Google Uploaded A COVID-19 Tracking App To Your Phone? The Facts Behind The Furor
					

Has Apple or Google uploaded a COVID-19 tracking app to your phone without asking first? Let's look closer at the claim that's spreading across social media.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## TC1

mzbaglady1 said:


> The only shortage that was weird to me was nutmeg this was prior to covid19 panic buying. I later found out that people were getting high off of nutmeg. Costco and Bjs stopped carrying nutmeg for Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays. Heres your diet sodas enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802631
> View attachment 4802636
> View attachment 4802637
> View attachment 4802638


The poster you quoted is Canadian. We have different aluminum recycling here..so there were shortages of many canned pop items. I see you don't have that issue!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

luckylove said:


> Yes, this news story is being played over and over again in my area. Lord only knows what this seed thing is all about...


It’s been on the news for a week in my area. They said not to plant them in case it’s an invasive species.


----------



## RT1

Chagall said:


> I will be unpopular but I think the States should go in lockdown again. I’m in Canada just across the border and their closeness terrifies me due to their huge number of cases.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'll be unpopular with you and AGREE!
> 
> 
> *ETA:* I also don't want to see anyone from the US come here to my country! It only takes one person with the Virus & BOOM!



I'll be unpopular with you guys, as well.     

I think the US should completely shut down...But, getting the individual states to comply with a federal mandate would require some "teeth" being put into the mandate.   
But, what would you do for a punishment for violating the law?

There will be so many who would just ignore the ruling and go on with life as usual.   
These are the people who are responsible for spreading the virus...the beach goers, the bar flies, the people who don't think the law should apply to them.

The main reason for reopening so quickly was to keep the US economy from imploding...Heck, they have the printing presses running 24/7 right now printing fiat money and this country is so broke, what's another couple of trillion or so dollars going to hurt.

I'm in Texas and if I want to go to the next state west, New Mexico, I have to self quarantine for 14 days.

Texas opened way too fast and without sufficient precautions in place.
Our governor mandated wearing face masks, yet many of the counties in Texas refuse to enforce the mandate.


----------



## luckylove

LVLoveaffair said:


> It’s been on the news for a week in my area. They said not to plant them in case it’s an invasive species.



Yes, they are also urging people who received the seeds to turn them into to the department of agriculture and not to even open them.

On the corona front, I live in an area that has been hard hit... hate to say it, but I think we, along with other very hard hit areas should shut down for a bit to get things under control. Many areas (including mine) opened too fast and did not meet the gating criteria. I never did understand what was the point of having the CDC task force work really hard to create recommendations for safest reopening, only to ignore the experts entirely?? I can't control what others do, but I can make responsible decisions for myself and my family. Even so, there are no guarantees....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RTone said:


> I'll be unpopular with you guys, as well.
> 
> I think the US should completely shut down...But, getting the individual states to comply with a federal mandate would require some "teeth" being put into the mandate.
> But, what would you do for a punishment for violating the law?
> 
> There will be so many who would just ignore the ruling and go on with life as usual.
> These are the people who are responsible for spreading the virus...the beach goers, the bar flies, the people who don't think the law should apply to them.
> 
> The main reason for reopening so quickly was to keep the US economy from imploding...Heck, they have the printing presses running 24/7 right now printing fiat money and this country is so broke, what's another couple of trillion or so dollars going to hurt.
> 
> I'm in Texas and if I want to go to the next state west, New Mexico, I have to self quarantine for 14 days.
> 
> Texas opened way too fast and without sufficient precautions in place.
> Our governor mandated wearing face masks, yet many of the counties in Texas refuse to enforce the mandate.



You get issued a fine here for, a) not wearing a mask, b) self isolating when ordered to, c) trying to cross the boarder, d) have gatherings, like parties, e) unnecessary shopping or just going for drives.

All it takes is one leader of one State who has the balls to stand up & say something. Then more would likely follow. The World Health organization nation (WHO) has the power to lockdown if it came to it. They did it here because they had those who were deliberately NOT wearing a mask claiming it's their human right not to wear one & quoting stupid passages of law that didn't even apply! It's NOT when the World Health organization nation has declared this a pandemic! 

You DO get the many that try to get away with it, but here, it just won't fly. You get fined BIG time & have people knocking at your door at any time of day or night to see that you are in fact staying home & self isolating. Some have even spent time in jail because they just wouldn't follow mandatory orders.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I stopped at the grocery store after work today and after i checked out and was bagging my groceries, the cashier let out one horrible, deep, chesty sounding cough. I just froze and looked at him. The stupid credit card scanner had acted up so he took my debit card from me and ran it himself on top of handling all of my groceries. Then he coughed, after I touched everything he had just touched. FML. I think I'm more irritated than scared at this point. I'm just frustrated with everything about this virus.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I stopped at the grocery store after work today and after i checked out and was bagging my groceries, the cashier let out one horrible, deep, chesty sounding cough. I just froze and looked at him. The stupid credit card scanner had acted up so he took my debit card from me and ran it himself on top of handling all of my groceries. Then he coughed, after I touched everything he had just touched. FML. I think I'm more irritated than scared at this point. I'm just frustrated with everything about this virus.



And this is why I do curbside pickup.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> And this is why I do curbside pickup.


Doesn't someone in the store still have to handle your groceries with curbside pickup? I just hope the store does health checks on their employees before they're allowed to work.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Doesn't someone in the store still have to handle your groceries with curbside pickup? I just hope the store does health checks on their employees before they're allowed to work.



Yes, they do.  But I feel better not seeing them do it.


----------



## whateve

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> And this is why I do curbside pickup.


At least you aren't seeing them coughing on your groceries.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Aaaand to further ruin my shopping experience, I was so excited to see diet cream soda that I grabbed three 12-packs. When I got home, I found that I had actually grabbed one diet root beer and two regular cream sodas. What the actual heck. I shouldn't drink regular soda, I'm already on my way to the quarantine 15 for the second time, ha ha!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

whateve said:


> At least you aren't seeing them coughing on your groceries.




True.  I’ll just live in blissful ignorance!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> The USDA is investigating. I read it may be something called a “brushing scam.”  That is when somebody sends out unsolicited products and then posts false customer reviews online in order to boost their sales. But that is only speculation, nobody knows anything yet.


If this is the case,  of all things,  why are they mailing out seeds?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The stupidity is unbelievable.


I saw this too.  It is CRAZZZYYY!


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> If this is the case,  of all things,  why are they mailing out seeds?



Who knows. Apparently some of the envelopes were marked “jewelry” on the outside so that is why a scam is suspected. They would have been better off sending empty envelopes or just filling them with paper. That’s assuming it actually is a scam and not something more nefarious.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How does it know if you have been exposed?



If someone has COVID and they put their information into the app, other people who are registered in the tracking app will pick up the information on their phone from the other person’s phone via Bluetooth when they’re in close proximity to that person.  So if you’re registered in the app, it shows who you’ve been exposed to, then you can be tested to find out.

At least that’s my understanding.  Anyone else with better info, please chime in.


----------



## Lake Effect

All right people. Just banging out a mega quote here.


hermes_lemming said:


> Sure. Richmond, Virginia.  It would be sad if the store employees was misinformed.
> 
> Personally I rather err on the side of caution. But in the off chance that we're wrong, so be it. I don't mind at all taking the hit for this one
> 
> She's former military. Hysteria isn't in her dna. That's why I'm taking this as fact.


It really would not surprise me. I too had read the blurb on CNN about people in government calling for one or stating we need one. I mean, we are still in the first wave and look how it is turning out.
Being single and living in a relatively small space I don’t want to go into apocalyptic stock piling, however, about two months ago, when Trader Joe’s once again had canned Turkey Chili, I thought what staples do I like and make my life easier? So maybe I will keep 4 or so cans on hand of this and that to make it convenient for me. So I have spent more time thinking about what I like to eat and what do I want to have on hand.


880 said:


> OMG. I am a carnivore and I would sooner go without Lysol or paper towels. I am so sorry!
> 
> Whateve, it’s OT, but I am beyond ticked off at how much my insurance charges for some of these meds. I remember thinking about the price of Advair, and deciding nope, would rather put it towards something more fun. . . Yep, my thinking is sometimes a bit off, but when I accumulate a drawer filled with allergy and asthma meds, I kind of rummage through and think okay this month I’ll try x. (JMO of course
> 
> re the seeds, WTF are some people thinking to send out stuff like that.


Do not get me started on the price of inhalers. Do. Not.


mzbaglady1 said:


> The only shortage that was weird to me was nutmeg this was prior to covid19 panic buying. I later found out that people were getting high off of nutmeg. Costco and Bjs stopped carrying nutmeg for Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays. Heres your diet sodas enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802631
> View attachment 4802636
> View attachment 4802637
> View attachment 4802638


 Do I spy ShopRite??


bag-mania said:


> Who knows. Apparently some of the envelopes were marked “jewelry” on the outside so that is why a scam is suspected. They would have been better off sending empty envelopes or just filling them with paper. That’s assuming it actually is a scam and not something more nefarious.


 Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the donkey they rode in on. I just can’t with this seeds in the mail business. Honestly I think Putin is behind it for laughs.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lake Effect said:


> All right people. Just banging out a mega quote here.
> 
> It really would not surprise me. I too had read the blurb on CNN about people in government calling for one or stating we need one. I mean, we are still in the first wave and look how it is turning out.
> Being single and living in a relatively small space I don’t want to go into apocalyptic stock piling, however, about two months ago, when Trader Joe’s once again had canned Turkey Chili, I thought what staples do I like and make my life easier? So maybe I will keep 4 or so cans on hand of this and that to make it convenient for me. So I have spent more time thinking about what I like to eat and what do I want to have on hand.
> Do not get me started on the price of inhalers. Do. Not.
> Do I spy ShopRite??
> Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the donkey they rode in on. I just can’t with this seeds in the mail business. Honestly I think Putin is behind it for laughs.


 Yes you are correct for the supermarket. LOL!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> If someone has COVID and they put their information into the app, other people who are registered in the tracking app will pick up the information on their phone from the other person’s phone via Bluetooth when they’re in close proximity to that person.  So if you’re registered in the app, it shows who you’ve been exposed to, then you can be tested to find out.
> 
> At least that’s my understanding.  Anyone else with better info, please chime in.


Scary!! If people aren’t going to call back for contact tracing, I cant see people putting in their info.....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## meowkittycat

If it weren't for the early bushfire season in Australia, the Coronavirus would've been the event to force me to re-evaluate my life in the country. I've always wanted to move to a different city (Melbourne) but when the time came, it did not feel right and I chose to return home where my family and most of my friends lived. There's always another time for me to try living in a different city. I just didn't think there would be a pandemic ahead of us.

I don't think it's changed my lifestyle that much. I don't dine in as much. Otherwise, with the easing of lockdown measures, I've been able to do the things I normally do, just with masks and a lot of hand hygiene. I love my small bags, but if I'm wearing those, I need a tote bag with me to carry all the things I need. The panic-buying was annoying because it meant more shops than usual just to get what I needed, and I was willing to spare toilet rolls for my friends who couldn't find any and were on their last rolls.

I don't really know where I stand with how things should be managed whilst we're waiting for a covid vaccine. From a public health perspective, mandating masks for the general population and imposing lockdown measures makes sense. It's highly infectious. I've worked the frontline and I've seen people die from it. On the other hand, lockdown measures aren't sustainable in the long run, especially with the impact on the economy and people's quality of life. If you had asked me early days about this, I would've said lockdown was extreme, but if it comes to that, so be it. The virus exists, and people will die, but people still need their jobs to survive.


----------



## arnott

Went to MAC for the first time since reopening.   The last time I was at the mall they were still closed.   Had to line up to get in, but to my surprise they were giving away free lipstick with $35.00 purchase for National Lipstick Day.   I was only there to get one thing which was $36.00.   Here is the free lipstick I chose:


----------



## hermes_lemming

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Doesn't someone in the store still have to handle your groceries with curbside pickup? I just hope the store does health checks on their employees before they're allowed to work.


If you mean taking their temperature and no obvious signs of being sick? Sure they do


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> At this point we have nothing. Even if the initial vaccine is only 50% effective, isn’t it worth getting?


Its literally a 50/50 shot


----------



## hermes_lemming

880 said:


> OMG. I am a carnivore and I would sooner go without Lysol or paper towels. I am so sorry!
> 
> Whateve, it’s OT, but I am beyond ticked off at how much my insurance charges for some of these meds. I remember thinking about the price of Advair, and deciding nope, would rather put it towards something more fun. . . Yep, my thinking is sometimes a bit off, but when I accumulate a drawer filled with allergy and asthma meds, I kind of rummage through and think okay this month I’ll try x. (JMO of course
> 
> re the seeds, WTF are some people thinking to send out stuff like that.


Its ok. Thru some miracle I was able to contact a butcher who supplies a local restaurant and ordered meat that way. Lol me and my ways.


----------



## zinacef

After my husband’s positive diagnosis is the task of going back to where it was. We had to wash about at least 10 loads of laundry from linens, to doggie blankets and beds and my DH clothes worn when he actively had COViD. Took 2 days! Our little old yorkie that stays with him all the time even had a huge grooming event. It is an event because he fights like t-Rex. The girls are back in the main house and they’re doing the same thing, laundry, etc.... but anyways, now my spin teacher has COViD.


----------



## hermes_lemming

zinacef said:


> After my husband’s positive diagnosis is the task of going back to where it was. We had to wash about at least 10 loads of laundry from linens, to doggie blankets and beds and my DH clothes worn when he actively had COViD. Took 2 days! Our little old yorkie that stays with him all the time even had a huge grooming event. It is an event because he fights like t-Rex. The girls are back in the main house and they’re doing the same thing, laundry, etc.... but anyways, now my spin teacher has COViD.


Awww I wish your husband and spin teacher a speedy recovery.  And I empathize with your t-rex situation.  It took me a week to give my dog a haircut during the lockdown


----------



## Transported

zinacef said:


> After my husband’s positive diagnosis is the task of going back to where it was. We had to wash about at least 10 loads of laundry from linens, to doggie blankets and beds and my DH clothes worn when he actively had COViD. Took 2 days! Our little old yorkie that stays with him all the time even had a huge grooming event. It is an event because he fights like t-Rex. The girls are back in the main house and they’re doing the same thing, laundry, etc.... but anyways, now my spin teacher has COViD.


Glad to hear that things are moving in a good direction for you and your family ( including t-rex ) Hope Hubby is continuing to heal and recover and glad that everyone else is well. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## sdkitty

Lake Effect said:


> I literally just became aware of the coin shortage last week. I feel you. Just in February my apartment laundry room went from quarters to cards you loads with bills. Of course, there was talk of this for years.
> I have used a local laundromat on occasion for this mega-afghan (double bed size cover) or when I just want to do EVERYTHING  but they have a machine to dispense quarters. Next time I need to clean that, Sept or Oct, I’ll be warned!
> When I have to go next, I’ll just wait outside in my car.


I haven't been to a laundromat in years.  I have a large puffy comforter that won't fit in our washer (white).  Thinking of going to laundromat but not looking forward to it.  I was looking up how to pay (coins? bills?).  my search produced talk about bed bugs.  said if you don't use hot water you can bring them home.  uugh.  one of my worst nightmares.  Maybe I should just buy a new comforter.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sunshine mama said:


> And who in the right mind would plant seeds from an unknown source?



LOL!  Sunshine, I'm guessing the same people who believe the virus is a hoax, and refuse to wear masks.


----------



## minnnea

Sunshine mama said:


> Those are some gross looking seeds!
> I would be so angry if I had received those from an unknown source.
> And who in the right mind would plant seeds from an unknown source? Hopefully no one!


 
This reminds me of the Moomin cartoon where they got a box of unkown seeds. They planted them and it grew into a jungle.


----------



## justwatchin

hermes_lemming said:


> Sure. Richmond, Virginia.  It would be sad if the store employees was misinformed.
> 
> Personally I rather err on the side of caution. But in the off chance that we're wrong, so be it. I don't mind at all taking the hit for this one
> 
> She's former military. Hysteria isn't in her dna. That's why I'm taking this as fact.


Uh oh. I live in Virginia not far from Richmond. I’d be surprised if that happened. We have an administration in denial and a fair amount of the public that follow that philosophy. We’re lucky though that our governor is on board with masks and social distancing .My plan is to keep myself as safe as I can and hope for the best. We are on our own.


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> So that may explain why some people might be protected even though they haven’t contacted the virus, or if so a very very mild case. So T cell and B cell memory could be protecting them. That is very interesting. Something else has to be going on other than the immunity from catching a full blown case. People exposed to it daily not getting it, and others being in isolation for months and catching it from very low exposure.


I would bet on differences in the distribution of ACE2 receptors as being one of the causes why people have different responses to the virus. Let's wait and see...


----------



## Chanbal

I've designated an entire drawer for my masks, it looks like I will be needing them for long time. 

"Arkansas, California, Florida, Montana, Oregon and Texas each reported record spikes in fatalities.

In the United States more than 1,300 lives were lost nation wide on Tuesday, the biggest one-day increase since May, according to a Reuters tally."









						Six U.S. states see record COVID-19 deaths, Latinos hit hard in California
					

A half-dozen U.S. states in the South and West reported one-day records for coronavirus deaths on Tuesday and cases in Texas passed the 400,000 mark as California health officials said Latinos made up more than half its cases.  In the United States more than 1,300 lives were lost nation wide on...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I want to see the statistics approximating how many deaths were caused by the lockdown itself as a result of mental issues and postponed health care.  It won't happen for a long time, and I doubt we'll ever know the full extent, but I'm guessing the number is going to be staggering.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## minnnea

Cavalier Girl said:


> I want to see the statistics approximating how many deaths were caused by the lockdown itself as a result of mental issues and postponed health care.  It won't happen for a long time, and I doubt we'll ever know the full extent, but I'm guessing the number is going to be staggering.



Yes. Also domestic violence has increased and we never had lockdowns but just restrictions.

This was one of the arguments plus economy that the Swedish officials have used for their corona strategy almost solely based on recommendations (that has been the deadliest in the nordics). No real data from them what I have seen apart from less hit economy on European scale.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This article I found is so depressing.









						Covid-19 news: Moderna’s omicron booster has promising immune response
					

A regular round-up of the latest coronavirus news, plus insight, features and interviews from New Scientist about the covid-19 pandemic




					www.newscientist.com
				





What I'm not understanding is, WHY are their dam boarders open to start with????? So of coarse you're going to get massive spikes when people simply don't do nor follow dam mandatory orders!!! The State next to my State *Might *be going on lockdown now all because people from my State decided to LIE & cross the boarder into it & infect people in that State!_ Some_ do get through the road blocks that are manned by the police & army personal at ALL the road boarders.


----------



## Lake Effect

justwatchin said:


> We are on our own.


Certainly feels that way. I am thinking of what I need to do to keep myself sane while distancing. For at least the next 6 months . . . at least.


Chanbal said:


> I've designated an entire drawer for my masks, it looks like I will be needing them for long time.


I am wfh, and will likely start back once or twice a week to the main office in September. We now have a company video meeting every other Friday. I will say HR has it all together to give very specific work policy/protocol for  COVID to include a reminder that how we conduct ourselves out of the office affects our health in the office as well. And of our co-workers.  They’re not playing.
And I went to a family party over the weekend. I was told in advance seating was set up outside to allow for distancing. I went with a mask and distanced with a few others. And watched from a distance as a group of in-laws and young people completely non-distanced. I said to my relative joking but not joking, if the government calls me for contact tracing I will squeal like a pig.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lake Effect said:


> Certainly feels that way. I am thinking of what I need to do to keep myself sane while distancing. For at least the next 6 months . . . at least.
> 
> I am wfh, and will likely start back once or twice a week to the main office in September. We now have a company video meeting every other Friday. I will say HR has it all together to give very specific work policy/protocol for  COVID to include a reminder that how we conduct ourselves out of the office affects our health in the office as well. And of our co-workers.  They’re not playing.
> And I went to a family party over the weekend. I was told in advance seating was set up outside to allow for distancing. I went with a mask and distanced with a few others. And watched from a distance as a group of in-laws and young people completely non-distanced. I said to my relative joking but not joking, if the government calls me for contact tracing I will squeal like a pig.


Mines was worst that what you observed. They were passing around a baby among different people. One female practically sat on my lap. No masks, no social distancing. People from different apartments were going in and out of my relatives home. At this point thank goodness my finances, and will is in order.


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m so tired of reading news articles that are along the lines of “Local Father dies of Covid. Family warns it’s real”.  And then you read that the family never thought it would happen to them, thought it was a joke or that their irresponsible teen was just “being a kid“ and can’t be blamed for passing it to the entire family.

I don’t appreciate that others need to learn their lessons the hard way. 

I don’t feel for you when 16 members of your family have Covid and 2 have died because you had a family gathering where everyone “did their best to social distance“ and then you show pics of the gathering where everyone is hugging.

I’m not donating to your Go fund me. 

rant over.


----------



## southernbelle43

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok the following is only applied to the States
> 
> My gf just text me from Virginia this am. Home depot has been warned by the government that a countrywide shutdown is imminent.  They're spreading the news to their friends, family, staff and customers.  And they're also limiting supplies of what can be sold. Act accordingly.


This is most likely fake news. If you watch the news every day there is not one hint by Rep or Dems that the country will be shut down again.  In fact on every channel the talk is how to get everything opened back up as fast as possible.  This makes no sense whatsoever other than a concerted effort to start rumors and creat panic.  (I am not saying your friend is doing this). The ones who do it are quite clever.


----------



## southernbelle43

bag-mania said:


> It could also be interpreted as the corporate office telling their managers they should get what they can as far as inventory for their individual stores, rather than for themselves personally. For sure many HD store product orders have been/will be delayed or cancelled as some states tighten restrictions. I could see that being especially true in both Georgia and Florida since they’ve had sharp increases in cases in the past month.


Have you ever played the game where you whisper something in someone's ear and they whisper it in someone's etc.  After above 5-6 times the message is completely different.


----------



## Lake Effect

LemonDrop said:


> I’m so tired of reading news articles that are along the lines of “Local Father dies of Covid. Family warns it’s real”.  And then you read that the family never thought it would happen to them, thought it was a joke or that their irresponsible teen was just “being a kid“ and can’t be blamed for passing it to the entire family.
> 
> I don’t appreciate that others need to learn their lessons the hard way.
> 
> I don’t feel for you when 16 members of your family have Covid and 2 have died because you had a family gathering where everyone “did their best to social distance“ and then you show pics of the gathering where everyone is hugging.
> 
> I’m not donating to your Go fund me.
> 
> rant over.


Wow. Does any one at this state of the game need to be warned it's real? I am in a region that was in close proximity to an area that was hit hard early. I absolutely believe it can re-emerge. 
For teenagers who don't believe that social distancing is possible, read _The Diary of Anne Frank_.


----------



## rutabaga

I want to know who these idiots are!!! 









						They defied health rules for a storybook San Francisco wedding. The virus didn’t spare them
					

Despite a warning to Catholic authorities in San Francisco to follow the local health...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

i*bella said:


> I want to know who these idiots are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They defied health rules for a storybook San Francisco wedding. The virus didn’t spare them
> 
> 
> Despite a warning to Catholic authorities in San Francisco to follow the local health...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfchronicle.com


I think the groom's name is Mr. IDIOT, and the bride is Mrs. IDIOT.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> This is most likely fake news. If you watch the news every day there is not one hint by Rep or Dems that the country will be shut down again.  In fact on every channel the talk is how to get everything opened back up as fast as possible.  This makes no sense whatsoever other than a concerted effort to start rumors and creat panic.  (I am not saying your friend is doing this). The ones who do it are quite clever.


The strange thing about the above story is that the CEO of Home D. is a big Prez supporter.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> The strange thing about the above story is that the CEO of Home D. is a big Prez supporter.


One of hundreds.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I mentioned  a while back about being alarmed about the number of people I saw out and about in large groups in my town. We also recently for reasons beyond me opened some high school sports programs to only close them 1 week later because of 3 confirmed cases in students. We had several covid testing on sites since that happened. We now 73 confirmed cases in our town and nearby towns. Until this majority of our cases were nursing home related.  Contact tracing proved that the majority of these cases are the result of "small" gatherings for the 4th of July. Our state is also doing poorly enough that the threat of reversing the reopening is really close to happening .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

southernbelle43 said:


> One of hundreds.


No disrespect to the poster or her friend but I would think if the friend told her family and friends it would be all over the internet by now?


----------



## Yodabest

My kids are home 24/7 and we put trying to have another one on hold till things calm down. I’ve generally been anxious and depressed since this started which is now fueled by the monotony of not going anywhere or doing anything fun. I hate the term new normal. None of this will ever be any version of normal.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

PC1984 said:


> My kids are home 24/7 and we put trying to have another one on hold till things calm down. I’ve generally been anxious and depressed since this started which is now fueled by the monotony of not going anywhere or doing anything fun. I hate the term new normal. None of this will ever be any version of normal.


My daughter was having fertility treatments before lockdown. This has put off their plans indefinitely.


----------



## hermes_lemming

justwatchin said:


> Uh oh. I live in Virginia not far from Richmond. I’d be surprised if that happened. We have an administration in denial and a fair amount of the public that follow that philosophy. We’re lucky though that our governor is on board with masks and social distancing .My plan is to keep myself as safe as I can and hope for the best. We are on our own.


Yes its definitely everyone for themselves at this point. And that a fair amount of people are in denial, subsequently earning nicknames like congressman covid. 

Believe what you will. I can't pester my friend. Her heart was on the right place for warning me. Unfortunately I don't have exceptionally positive news/forecasts/warning.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Isn't the CEO of Home Depot a big donor to the Prez?


Lol then there's mutiny in the ranks cuz that was the derelict from corporate headquarters


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol then there's mutiny in the ranks cuz that was the derelict from corporate headquarters


LoL and seriously there definitely are many many problems!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

southernbelle43 said:


> This is most likely fake news. If you watch the news every day there is not one hint by Rep or Dems that the country will be shut down again.  In fact on every channel the talk is how to get everything opened back up as fast as possible.  This makes no sense whatsoever other than a concerted effort to start rumors and creat panic.  (I am not saying your friend is doing this). The ones who do it are quite clever.


Why would I make this up? Why would the corporate headquarters mandate this first thing Monday? Just for kicks?

Honestly at this point, I throw my hands on the matter. I thought I did a kind and generous thing by passing on the message. Instead it nearly had the opposite effect..

Unfortunately I do watch the news nearly everyday cuz I personally find it fascinating how lost many are. Starting from feb/March when they said masks were ineffective.

Now the ********s are panicking because many will loose those $600/week stimulus check starting next week and the **********s are arguing providing the stimulus is preventing them from moving off their duff and finding work. Have you ever had to chose btwn paying your rent, utilities or eating? I have. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. My heart literally bleeds for those who are unemployed and struggling. Im doing my best to help small businesses in my community but Im just one person.

And we're literally in the worst economic plunge in history.  The gdp retracted 32.9% in the second quarter

What channels do you watch? Because every time I turn on the telly in the am or in the middle of the night, I hear about death rate records being shattered, the ongoing debate over opening schools virtually this fall, ***** not wearing a mask again nor practice social distancing, etc. If the major leagues cannot sustain a safe reopening, how will our schools do it?


----------



## skydiva

bag-mania said:


> The USDA is investigating. I read it may be something called a “brushing scam.”  That is when somebody sends out unsolicited products and then posts false customer reviews online in order to boost their sales. But that is only speculation, nobody knows anything yet.


It’s more concerning than that. My cousin’s daughter works for the USDA. She says that there are several animal diseases that can be imported via seeds and that the seeds could also be harboring insect eggs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Why would I make this up? Why would the corporate headquarters mandate this first thing Monday? Just for kicks?
> 
> Honestly at this point, I throw my hands on the matter. I thought I did a kind and generous thing by passing on the message. Instead it nearly had the opposite effect..
> 
> Unfortunately I do watch the news nearly everyday cuz I personally find it fascinating how lost many are. Starting from feb/March when they said masks were ineffective.
> 
> Now the ********s are panicking because many will loose those $600/week stimulus check starting next week and the **********s are arguing providing the stimulus is preventing them from moving off their duff and finding work. Have you ever had to chose btwn paying your rent, utilities or eating? I have. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. My heart literally bleeds for those who are unemployed and struggling. Im doing my best to help small businesses in my community but Im just one person.
> 
> And we're literally in the worst economic plunge in history.  The gdp retracted 32.9% in the second quarter
> 
> What channels do you watch? Because every time I turn on the telly in the am or in the middle of the night, I hear about death rate records being shattered, the ongoing debate over opening schools virtually this fall, ***** not wearing a mask again nor practice social distancing, etc. If the major leagues cannot sustain a safe reopening, how will our schools do it?


Oh my goodness...The major leagues had all scrutinizing eyes on them and their future earnings were riding on their success, yet they still got COVID, even with all the resources they probably used for the safety of the organization.

So if the grown adults for the sake of making money can't get it right from the start,  how are the adolescents suppose to get it right?
Do they think children have a special ability to behave better than adults?


----------



## Sunshine mama

skydiva said:


> It’s more concerning than that. My cousin’s daughter works for the USDA. She says that there are several animal diseases that can be imported via seeds and that the seeds could also be harboring insect eggs.


This is what I was afraid of, especially if they are genetically engineered.  I hope they get to the bottom of this ASAP!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness...The major leagues had all scrutinizing eyes on them and their future earnings were riding on their success, yet they still got COVID, even with all the resources they probably used for the safety of the organization.
> 
> So if the grown adults for the sake of making money can't get it right from the start,  how are the adolescents suppose to get it right?
> Do they think children have a special ability to behave better than adults?


I dont know. Nearly 100 newborns tested positive in Texas. Sporadically you hear heartbreaking cases of Children dying from it. The general fear is that either they can be asymptomatic carriers or the impact of permanent organ damage at so early an age.

If you ask me, I believe someone is using the opening of schools as part of their rally. However its sacrilegious to sacrifice the innocent, much less our youth, for any reason.


----------



## southernbelle43

hermes_lemming said:


> Why would I make this up? Why would the corporate headquarters mandate this first thing Monday? Just for kicks?
> 
> Honestly at this point, I throw my hands on the matter. I thought I did a kind and generous thing by passing on the message. Instead it nearly had the opposite effect..
> 
> Unfortunately I do watch the news nearly everyday cuz I personally find it fascinating how lost many are. Starting from feb/March when they said masks were ineffective.
> 
> Now the ********s are panicking because many will loose those $600/week stimulus check starting next week and the **********s are arguing providing the stimulus is preventing them from moving off their duff and finding work. Have you ever had to chose btwn paying your rent, utilities or eating? I have. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. My heart literally bleeds for those who are unemployed and struggling. Im doing my best to help small businesses in my community but Im just one person.
> 
> And we're literally in the worst economic plunge in history.  The gdp retracted 32.9% in the second quarter
> 
> What channels do you watch? Because every time I turn on the telly in the am or in the middle of the night, I hear about death rate records being shattered, the ongoing debate over opening schools virtually this fall, ***** not wearing a mask again nor practice social distancing, etc. If the major leagues cannot sustain a safe reopening, how will our schools do it?


I meant no offense which I thought I stated in my post.  And my reference to the news was strictly related to the one issue we were discussing .  We were not discussing any other issue. Again I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> I dont know. Nearly 100 newborns tested positive in Texas. Sporadically you hear heartbreaking cases of Children dying from it. The general fear is that either they can be asymptomatic carriers or the impact of permanent organ damage at so early an age.
> 
> If you ask me, I believe someone is using the opening of schools as part of their rally. However its sacrilegious to sacrifice the innocent, much less our youth, for any reason.


I totally agree!


----------



## hermes_lemming

southernbelle43 said:


> I meant no offense which I thought I stated in my post.  And my reference to the news was strictly related to The i e issue we were discussing .  We were not discussing anything other issue. Again I apologize if I offended you.


No I should be apologizing really.  I'm just exasperated. Based on that experience unless its Googlable, I'm just going to keep such news to myself from now on. All good.


----------



## bag-mania

skydiva said:


> It’s more concerning than that. My cousin’s daughter works for the USDA. She says that there are several animal diseases that can be imported via seeds and that the seeds could also be harboring insect eggs.





Sunshine mama said:


> This is what I was afraid of, especially if they are genetically engineered.  I hope they get to the bottom of this ASAP!



It is thought that the names/addresses of the people receiving the seed packages were obtained from hacking into the database of a legitimate company. So the people being targeted are gardeners who are inclined to order seeds (and maybe forget who they ordered them from and plant them?)


----------



## rutabaga

bag-mania said:


> It is thought that the names/addresses of the people receiving the seed packages were obtained from hacking into the database of a legitimate company. So the people being targeted are gardeners who are inclined to order seeds (and maybe forget who they ordered them from and plant them?)


This could be very problematic with all the victory gardening going on! Hopefully they aren't targeting professional farmers, although I doubt they'd plant unidentified seeds.


----------



## skydiva

bag-mania said:


> It is thought that the names/addresses of the people receiving the seed packages were obtained from hacking into the database of a legitimate company. So the people being targeted are gardeners who are inclined to order seeds (and maybe forget who they ordered them from and plant them?)


This is the recommendation that she has shared for anyone that received a seed packet.  

_Do not throw it away, do take pictures, do report it (state and Federal) do follow the instructions you're given after you report it. Either someone will confiscate it from you to properly dispose of it OR they'll give you instructions on how to properly dispose of them. _


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

there was a report on local news last night that a large group (400 or so) gathered outdoors for church service.  most not masked and not social distancing.  guess they thought since they were outdoors the lord would take care of them.

I've probably said this before but now that stores are open again, I just don't enjoy shopping.  doing anything with a mask on makes me want to just get in and out as quickly as possible.....no fun.  some days I'll say I'm going to the store and then just change my mind and stay home.


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> there was a report on local news last night that a large group (400 or so) gathered outdoors for church service.  most not masked and not social distancing.  guess they thought since they were outdoors the lord would take care of them.
> 
> I've probably said this before but now that stores are open again, I just don't enjoy shopping.  doing anything with a mask on makes me want to just get in and out as quickly as possible.....no fun.  some days I'll say I'm going to the store and then just change my mind and stay home.


Honestly that's probably the safest option


----------



## southernbelle43

hermes_lemming said:


> No I should be apologizing really.  I'm just exasperated. Based on that experience unless its Googlable, I'm just going to keep such news to myself from now on. All good.


Hey reasonable people can disagree. It is fine.  I,  too, am fed up with all of this and I totally sympathize.  My DD is in the entertainment business which is still totally closed down. She has had her car re-possessed, and we have to pay her rent to keep her from being homeless. But I have faith in something higher than these secular problems, so we will make it through.  Hugs to you dear.


----------



## TC1

We've had some of the seed packets here in Canada too..hoax or not, it's still disturbing.


----------



## Chagall

skydiva said:


> This is the recommendation that she has shared for anyone that received a seed packet.
> 
> _Do not throw it away, do take pictures, do report it (state and Federal) do follow the instructions you're given after you report it. Either someone will confiscate it from you to properly dispose of it OR they'll give you instructions on how to properly dispose of them. _


Let’s hope people follow the instructions. Whether the seeds are from China or somewhere else, or a complete prank, the intentions can’t be good.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Let’s hope people follow the instructions. Whether the seeds are from China or somewhere else, or a complete prank, the intentions can’t be good.


I saw on the news last night.  they said don't throw it away because then it could grow in the landfill....creepy


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> We've had some of the seed packets here in Canada too..hoax or not, it's still disturbing.


OMG I just saw your post. Upsetting we are getting these deliveries also.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> OMG I just saw your post. Upsetting we are getting these deliveries also.


all this stuff from China is scary....some of it could be conspiracy theories (I hope)
I saw a report on giant hornets who can wipe out a whole hive of bees by biting their heads off...then take them back to their hive to feed their young.  from China.  hopefully not deliberately sent here


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I saw on the news last night.  they said don't throw it away because then it could grow in the landfill....creepy


I tend to think it’s a prank. Have they established where the packets came from. That must be possible. I know the virus originated from that region but does that make China our ‘enemy’ now. Surely people are too busy world wide with the pandemic to sent evil stuff all the way from China. Someone has too much time on their hands and is out to scare people.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I tend to think it’s a prank. Have they established where the packets came from. That must be possible. I know the virus originated from that region but does that make China our ‘enemy’ now. Surely people are too busy world wide with the pandemic to sent evil stuff all the way from China. Someone has too much time on their hands and is out to scare people.



I don't think it's a prank. People in the UK are getting them too. The number of reported packets is in the thousands now instead of hundreds. It would be an extremely expensive prank to send out all of those international shipments for the purpose of what? I doubt it is some little Chinese seed company trying to inflate their sales figures.

If it isn't a scam I suppose it could be a test to see how Western countries would respond to an "attack" of this type. Even if these particular seeds turn out to be harmless, the act of sending them is incredibly bizarre and worrisome.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> I don't think it's a prank. People in the UK are getting them too. The number of reported packets is in the thousands now instead of hundreds. It would be an extremely expensive prank to send out all of those international shipments for the purpose of what? I doubt it is some little Chinese seed company trying to inflate their sales figures.
> 
> If it isn't a scam I suppose it could be a test to see how Western countries would respond to an "attack" of this type. Even if these particular seeds turn out to be harmless, the act of sending them is incredibly bizarre and worrisome.


Have they traced where they came from. If they are being sent world wide then I suppose it’s not a local North American prank. It has to be established where they originated from and the seeds need to be analyzed. Just analyzing them has to be done very carefully. I they are hazardous then that is absolutely crazy. Who or which country would benefit from introducing more problems into the world in the middle of a Pandemic.


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> all this stuff from China is scary....some of it could be conspiracy theories (I hope)
> I saw a report on giant hornets who can wipe out a whole hive of bees by biting their heads off...then take them back to their hive to feed their young.  from China.  hopefully not deliberately sent here


Murder Hornets, darling. !ASIAN! eek! Murder Hornets. It must be specified that they are from somewhere else, like Africanized Killer Bees or the "China Flu", otherwise how else would everyone know to be afraid? (sarcasm)
But anyway, they come in on container ships usually, like other invasive species.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> Murder Hornets, darling. !ASIAN! eek! Murder Hornets. It must be specified that they are from somewhere else, like Africanized Killer Bees or the "China Flu", otherwise how else would everyone know to be afraid? (sarcasm)
> But anyway, they come in on container ships usually, like other invasive species.


yes, hopefully not deliberate....but really nasty....I hope they can be eradicated before they destroy the honeybees


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Have they traced where they came from. If they are being sent world wide then I suppose it’s not a local North American prank. It has to be established where they originated from and the seeds need to be analyzed. Just analyzing them has to be done very carefully. I they are hazardous then that is absolutely crazy. Who or which country would benefit from introducing more problems into the world in the middle of a Pandemic.



This is a photo of one of the packages and its contents. Let's just say if this was a company trying to do a mass giveaway as a sales promotion, it has backfired royally. I doubt that is the case since some of the packages were marked saying the contents were "stud earrings" or "jewelry" in order to entice the recipient to open it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> This is a photo of one of the packages and its contents. Let's just say if this was a company trying to do a mass giveaway as a sales promotion, it has backfired royally. I doubt that is the case since some of the packages were marked saying the contents were "stud earrings" or "jewelry" in order to entice the recipient to open it.
> 
> View attachment 4804537


Soooo disturbing!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## skydiva

Chagall said:


> Let’s hope people follow the instructions. Whether the seeds are from China or somewhere else, or a complete prank, the intentions can’t be good.


Well, at least they weren't left by UFOs?


----------



## bag-mania

skydiva said:


> Well, at least they weren't left by UFOs?



Are you sure?


----------



## elvisfan4life

My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


----------



## bag-mania

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...



I am so sorry for your loss, elvisfan4life.


----------



## whateve

skydiva said:


> It’s more concerning than that. My cousin’s daughter works for the USDA. She says that there are several animal diseases that can be imported via seeds and that the seeds could also be harboring insect eggs.


California has strict laws about transporting fruits and vegetables across state lines. I wonder if they check the mail for that sort of thing.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


I'm so sorry.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey reasonable people can disagree. It is fine.  I,  too, am fed up with all of this and I totally sympathize.  My DD is in the entertainment business which is still totally closed down. She has had her car re-possessed, and we have to pay her rent to keep her from being homeless. But I have faith in something higher than these secular problems, so we will make it through.  Hugs to you dear.


Did she qualify for unemployment? My daughter's husband was an independent contractor and is now collecting unemployment.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> This is a photo of one of the packages and its contents. Let's just say if this was a company trying to do a mass giveaway as a sales promotion, it has backfired royally. I doubt that is the case since some of the packages were marked saying the contents were "stud earrings" or "jewelry" in order to entice the recipient to open it.
> 
> View attachment 4804537


If they were doing a mass giveaway as a promotion wouldn’t they have identified themselves so as to promote themselves.  Saying it’s jewellry to get the receiver to open it? I can’t think what the benefit would be to anyone with innocent intent. Our world is getting scarier by the minute.


----------



## luckylove

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...



I am so sorry! My thoughts go out to you and your family!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Did she qualify for unemployment? My daughter's husband was an independent contractor and is now collecting unemployment.


Yes thank goodness she did, but it took four months to get it.  The fed part ends tomorrow, and the little dab the state pays is not going to be enough. Plus they of course want her to seek employment, but she has neck problems from years of dancing and singing that preclude lifting and she has no training for office work because she has been on stage performing all of her life. Sigh. But I know our sad tale is no worse than others.


----------



## southernbelle43

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


That is sad. I am so sorry. Hugs


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> If they were doing a mass giveaway as a promotion wouldn’t they have identified themselves so as to promote themselves.  Saying it’s jewellry to get the receiver to open it? I can’t think what the benefit would be to anyone with innocent intent. Our world is getting scarier by the minute.



That's true. There is nothing innocent or random about the mailings, they are quite deliberate. Somewhere there are people watching what is happening very closely. We have no idea what the purpose of the mailings are but there is a purpose.


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


so sorry about your uncle
did he have any pre-existing conditions?


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> That's true. There is nothing innocent or random about the mailings, they are quite deliberate. Somewhere there are people watching what is happening very closely. We have no idea what the purpose of the mailings are but there is a purpose.


I saw on your picture of the package that it is indeed from China, and even shows where in China. Why would they spend all that money doing this, and what could the purpose possibly be. But you are right, it definitely must have a purpose.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

Our area is going into stage three unfortunately and restaurants among many other places are opening, with restrictions of course. I wonder how closely the restaurant owners will enforce these rules. They need the clientele so desperately, their bread and butter, and I wonder if they would risk annoying them by pointing out the fact they were not following the rules.


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


so sorry for your loss!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Our area is going into stage three unfortunately and restaurants among many other places are opening, with restrictions of course. I wonder how closely the restaurant owners will enforce these rules. They need the clientele so desperately, their bread and butter, and I wonder if they would risk annoying them by pointing out the fact they were not following the rules.


Our area is still in stage 2 and our health official have said today he is worried our region will have to go back to stage 1 in the near future. Our hospitals are now turning emergency rooms again into covid wards. Our region has been under mandatory mask wearing since last month. However the migrant workers, essential workers who work in the US and some community spread is just making it very difficult for our region to be under double digits everyday. We have been getting at least 40% of all new cases in the province! Our schools will be opening in September to full class sizes...


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> all this stuff from China is scary....some of it could be conspiracy theories (I hope)
> I saw a report on giant hornets who can wipe out a whole hive of bees by biting their heads off...then take them back to their hive to feed their young.  from China.  hopefully not deliberately sent here


Google the bees defense. There is a video where they realize how to kill the giant hornets. They form a ball around the giant hornet and somehow raise the temperature inside the ball (im assuming through their flying) and bam - microwaved hornet


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> Our area is still in stage 2 and our health official have said today he is worried our region will have to go back to stage 1 in the near future. Our hospitals are now turning emergency rooms again into covid wards. Our region has been under mandatory mask wearing since last month. However the migrant workers, essential workers who work in the US and some community spread is just making it very difficult for our region to be under double digits everyday. We have been getting at least 40% of all new cases in the province! Our schools will be opening in September to full class sizes...


If you are getting 40% of all new cases in the province maybe going back to stage 1 is a good idea. Our elementary schools are going back to full classes in the fall also. I honestly don’t know if they know what they are doing. Unfortunately opening up is all about the economy, not shutting down the Virus. I know people like to get their hair and nails done, but it is hardly essential, and as for tattoo parlors, I mean really, can’t you wait for your tattoo?


----------



## hermes_lemming

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey reasonable people can disagree. It is fine.  I,  too, am fed up with all of this and I totally sympathize.  My DD is in the entertainment business which is still totally closed down. She has had her car re-possessed, and we have to pay her rent to keep her from being homeless. But I have faith in something higher than these secular problems, so we will make it through.  Hugs to you dear.


Aww I'm so sorry.  I pray some miracle happens soon


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my children's school decided to go all virtual awhile ago.  Another one of my children's just decided to go all virtual today.  I have one more child that I wish they would hurry up and decide to go all virtual.


----------



## whateve

My area is one of the worst in the country. I feel all we can do is wait it out.


----------



## Gracilan

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...



So sorry for your loss


----------



## 19flowers

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


I am so sorry - your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jblended

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank.you.ladies he was a young 70 slim and generally fit and healthy but was.recently diagnosed with cancer and waiting for an operation.it seemed to have been diagnosed early ...but He suddenly started having problems breathing at the end of June - He struggled.for a month on oxygen in intensive care and seemed to be getting a little better at the weekend so it has been a real shock but  he passed very quickly -we assume he caught covid in the hospital..on admission his test was.clear but later testing was positive - there is going to be an autopsy which we are hoping will shed some more light as no one is talking to us now from the hospital


----------



## Transported

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...


I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank.you.ladies he was a young 70 slim and generally fit and healthy but was.recently diagnosed with cancer and waiting for an operation.it seemed to have been diagnosed early ...but He suddenly started having problems breathing at the end of June - He struggled.for a month on oxygen in intensive care and seemed to be getting a little better at the weekend so it has been a real shock but  he passed very quickly -we assume he caught covid in the hospital..on admission his test was.clear but later testing was positive - there is going to be an autopsy which we are hoping will shed some more light as no one is talking to us now from the hospital


that's sad
yes, the hospital is a good place to pick up disease


----------



## doni

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank.you.ladies he was a young 70 slim and generally fit and healthy but was.recently diagnosed with cancer and waiting for an operation.it seemed to have been diagnosed early ...but He suddenly started having problems breathing at the end of June - He struggled.for a month on oxygen in intensive care and seemed to be getting a little better at the weekend so it has been a real shock but  he passed very quickly -we assume he caught covid in the hospital..on admission his test was.clear but later testing was positive - there is going to be an autopsy which we are hoping will shed some more light as no one is talking to us now from the hospital


Sorry for your loss. Terrible illness.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this graphic on FB and found it interesting to share. The number of cases we have is mind blowing and this makes it even more mind blowing when you see countries like China leave the top 15 countries with cases and Italy who was also hit very hard leaving the top 15.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this graphic on FB and found it interesting to share. The number of cases we have is mind blowing and this makes it even more mind blowing when you see countries like China leave the top 15 countries with cases and Italy who was also hit very hard leaving the top 15.



clearly our "leadership" is not doing what needs to be done....sad - we always thought we were the greatest country in the world


----------



## hermes_lemming

Someone on my team reported his three year old daughter caught it. They're devastated. Our hearts and prayers are with him as she has been a cherished "little coworker"


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> clearly our "leadership" is not doing what needs to be done....sad - we always thought we were the greatest country in the world



Sadly in this race we’re number 1 and this is not a race I think anyone wants to win.




hermes_lemming said:


> Someone on my team reported his three year old daughter caught it. They're devastated. Our hearts and prayers are with him as she has been a cherished "little coworker"



That’s devastating I hope she has the strength to recover quickly.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this graphic on FB and found it interesting to share. The number of cases we have is mind blowing and *this makes it even more mind blowing when you see countries like China leave the top 15 countries* with cases and Italy who was also hit very hard leaving the top 15.




Well, let's remember that nobody actually believed that China provided accurate numbers from the start. They may have it under control now but we'll never know what the true devastation was there.


----------



## pixiejenna

That is true we don’t know how honest their numbers really are, we probably will never know.


----------



## bag-mania

Here's an update on the mystery seed story. While most of the seed packages are coming from China, some have also come from Uzbekistan, Solomon Islands, and areas of Russia. The seeds are various types of grasses, flowers, herbs, and melons. Many of the seeds have been described as being coated with something purple, possibly some kind of insecticide or fungicide.

A marketing scam is still considered to be the likely reason for the seeds.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t imagine any company sending out tons of free merchandise to foreign countries and mislabeling it for customs.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I can’t imagine any company sending out tons of free merchandise to foreign countries and mislabeling it for customs.



Especially mislabeling it by saying it was much more expensive merchandise, like jewelry and computer parts. Absolutely nothing about it makes any logical sense from a business standpoint.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

elvisfan4life said:


> My uncle passed away today despite being on oxygen for nearly a month ...



I'm so sorry! My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family!


----------



## Chagall

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this graphic on FB and found it interesting to share. The number of cases we have is mind blowing and this makes it even more mind blowing when you see countries like China leave the top 15 countries with cases and Italy who was also hit very hard leaving the top 15.



That is a really staggering number of cases in the States. You have to wonder also if Russia is under reporting. It’s a huge county also with a huge population. There were reports of doctors jumping out of windows to escape the dire situation due to the large number of cases a month or so ago.


----------



## Chanbal

I got an email from NM advertising new lipsticks, then I realized that they don't fit my new lifestyle. Lipsticks and masks don't get along. This virus has been impacting our lifestyles in so many ways.

I'm very sorry for your loss @elvisfan4life and for all the TPF members & families that became sick during this pandemic. I can't wait for this to be past and this thread outdated.


----------



## sdkitty

Chanbal said:


> I got an email from NM advertising new lipsticks, then I realized that they don't fit my new lifestyle. Lipsticks and masks don't get along. This virus has been impacting our lifestyles in so many ways.
> 
> I'm very sorry for your loss @elvisfan4life and for all the TPF members & families that became sick during this pandemic. I can't wait for this to be past and this thread outdated.


I was thinking lipstick (and other makeup) sales must be way down


----------



## LaDolceLaria

I am responding to the original question in this thread, which I only saw today. Before the pandemic I was feeling in a rut mostly professionally, my commute was getting more stressful and because I had gym classes after work, I missed not spending a lot of time at with my husband who works from the house. Our management frowned upon formalizing remote working, so it was very frustrating for many of us who felt it was just a trust issue ... and we all knew we could do our work from home easily. So, in some sense the silver lining of all of this has been the ability to spend more time at home, and clearly demonstrating to our office leadership that we can work remotely. I feel the genie is out of the bottle, in that in the future, there should be no reason not to formalize such a schedule. But because my husband is a professional musician, one part of our income has dried up, and he is very heartbroken about not being able to play. We are in California, and for about a month he was starting to play again outdoors, socially distanced. And then our local town pulled the plug on that a few weeks ago. We at least enjoy being home together (and we feel fortunate to have a pool!). We also have an RV, so we were able to take our usual summer trip to the mountains  and not deal with anyone. I had to go back home to New York a few months ago to help my elderly parents and need to go back again, but now it's harder because there is a quarantine rule in New York. So right now I feel like it's all starting to catch up with me, and I'm getting antsy to resume the normal world again. I am so thankful we are healthy, but I miss being able to visit family and friends, go to restaurants, listen to music, go to my gym and take classes or sit in the steam room and chat with others there, Etc. The only thing I don't miss is commuting to the office 5x a week. Wishing you all the best and that we get through this together soon.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

sdkitty said:


> I was thinking lipstick (and other makeup) sales must be way down


 well, unless I'm going out with a mask, I do wear lipstick everyday because I am on Zoom meetings for work often. I have to admit, I don't do full I make up anymore, though. Only special meetings. I certainly don't spend as much on clothing, and I am often wearing shorts or a mismatched skirt since people only see the top part of me. So I do find I spend money still on tops, and earring and necklace accessorization has taken on a more prominent role!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## 880

LaDolceLaria said:


> because my husband is a professional musician, one part of our income has dried up, and he is very heartbroken about not being able to play.


I’m so sorry LaDolceLaria. That must be so hard for him And I hope that he can start to play outdoors again soon.


----------



## Chagall

Just read that there will be real shortages of the vaccine when it is developed. Only certain segments of the populace will get it. Pregnant women, people with underlying health problems and some seniors. I guess I was naive to think everyone would get it.


----------



## sdkitty

LaDolceLaria said:


> well, unless I'm going out with a mask, I do wear lipstick everyday because I am on Zoom meetings for work often. I have to admit, I don't do full I make up anymore, though. Only special meetings. I certainly don't spend as much on clothing, and I am often wearing shorts or a mismatched skirt since people only see the top part of me. So I do find I spend money still on tops, and earring and necklace accessorization has taken on a more prominent role!


I was at the drugstore yesterday.  they had a sign saying shop quickly to limit your exposure.  no problem - I don't like shopping with a mask on


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Just read that there will be real shortages of the vaccine when it is developed. Only certain segments of the populace will get it. Pregnant women, people with underlying health problems and some seniors. I guess I was naive to think everyone would get it.


Eventually everyone will get it but they will prioritize who gets it first.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> Eventually everyone will get it but they will prioritize who gets it first.


According to the CBC site not everyone will be able to get it and they will have to prioritize. Not my words!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

sdkitty said:


> I was at the drugstore yesterday.  they had a sign saying shop quickly to limit your exposure.  no problem - I don't like shopping with a mask on


I know!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

880 said:


> I’m so sorry LaDolceLaria. That must be so hard for him And I hope that he can start to play outdoors again soon.


Thank you, it helps to share and feel such emotional support.


----------



## Yodabest

Chagall said:


> According to the CBC site not everyone will be able to get it and they will have to prioritize. Not my words!



I’m in the US and heard that there will he ample supply for everyone. I think the bigger problem is not everyone will WANT to get it.


----------



## Chagall

PC1984 said:


> I’m in the US and heard that there will he ample supply for everyone. I think the bigger problem is not everyone will WANT to get it.


Reported on the CBC today not everyone will be able to get it as there will be shortages worldwide. Frontline workers, pregnant women kids and overweight people, people with alcohol and drug addictions  etc. will be prioritized. I don’t know how long the shortages will last.


----------



## GhstDreamer

bag-mania said:


> Well, let's remember that nobody actually believed that China provided accurate numbers from the start. They may have it under control now but we'll never know what the true devastation was there.


I have friends who have relatives in China and I also have relatives there as well. They did in fact under reported especially at the beginning when they have no idea what it was and then later found out people died in their homes and had list them on their list of covid deaths -  their healthcare is largely privatized like the US, so most people can't afford to see the doctors when they get sick. I was informed that the government literally locked down the entire place. Only 1 person was allowed out of the house to grocery shop and they had to be given permission to do so. Otherwise they get sent to prison. My friend said her relatives told them it was a ghost town. Whereas my relatives live very far away from Wuhan region on a farm and there was no covid there. Heck they didn't even know anything about it. No one was getting sick. So numbers are under reported but I don't believe they are as under reported as some assume. I would double the number of cases and deaths but definitely not like 10x the amount because if that was the case cities like Beijing and Shanghai would be devastated. The type of government they have, allowed them to strictly enforce rules and regulations and they aren't afraid to throw people in prison for violating the rules.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My youngest DD had a dream that she found both Clorox sanitizing wipes and Kirkland brand sanitizing wipes at Costco. In her dream she said she felt like she hit the jackpot!
That's the life we have during this pandemic, when finding sanitizing wipes is a small dream come true!


----------



## holiday123

Chagall said:


> Reported on the CBC today not everyone will be able to get it as there will be shortages worldwide. Frontline workers, pregnant women kids and overweight people, people with alcohol and drug addictions  etc. will be prioritized. I don’t know how long the shortages will last.


We're going to be involved in at least 1 vaccine study where I work. The goal is to enroll 30 healthcare workers a day and they plan to send us 3500 doses. That is 1 of 3 vaccine studies they are looking at our site for. They are supposed to making 100's of millions of doses once one is selected so everyone who wants one will eventually be able to get, similar to the flu vaccine. This is in the US.


----------



## pixiejenna

I;ve seen ads on FB that northwestern is looking for 5000 volunteers for a 3rd phase clinical trial of the  covid vaccine by AstraZeneca. They’re looking for people who are essential workers who have a higher level of exposure to covid. So they’re looking for health care, grocery/retail workers, public trans, and factory workers.


----------



## LemonDrop

Chagall said:


> Just read that there will be real shortages of the vaccine when it is developed. Only certain segments of the populace will get it. Pregnant women, people with underlying health problems and some seniors. I guess I was naive to think everyone would get it.


I expect that half my country (USA) will refuse to get the vaccine for political reasons, still don't believe Covid exists, will believe it is somehow meant to control us, kill us, infect us etc... I don't think the shortage in the USA will last long.  I could actually see them begging people to go get the shot.


----------



## LemonDrop

There is talk at my employment about us being required to have the vaccine.  I work for an airline. There is talk that in order for us to enter other countries around the globe we might need to show vaccine proof. Some people are threatening to quit over being forced to take a vaccine. It has happened but you know how co workers talk. I am personally ready for it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## muddledmint

LemonDrop said:


> There is talk at my employment about us being required to have the vaccine.  I work for an airline. There is talk that in order for us to enter other countries around the globe we might need to show vaccine proof. Some people are threatening to quit over being forced to take a vaccine. It has happened but you know how co workers talk. I am personally ready for it.


Airlines are probably going to have to furlough or lay-off a lot of workers anyway. Goodbye antivaxxers!


----------



## LemonDrop

LaDolceLaria said:


> I am responding to the original question in this thread, which I only saw today. Before the pandemic I was feeling in a rut mostly professionally, my commute was getting more stressful and because I had gym classes after work, I missed not spending a lot of time at with my husband who works from the house. Our management frowned upon formalizing remote working, so it was very frustrating for many of us who felt it was just a trust issue ... and we all knew we could do our work from home easily. So, in some sense the silver lining of all of this has been the ability to spend more time at home, and clearly demonstrating to our office leadership that we can work remotely. I feel the genie is out of the bottle, in that in the future, there should be no reason not to formalize such a schedule. But because my husband is a professional musician, one part of our income has dried up, and he is very heartbroken about not being able to play. We are in California, and for about a month he was starting to play again outdoors, socially distanced. And then our local town pulled the plug on that a few weeks ago. We at least enjoy being home together (and we feel fortunate to have a pool!). We also have an RV, so we were able to take our usual summer trip to the mountains  and not deal with anyone. I had to go back home to New York a few months ago to help my elderly parents and need to go back again, but now it's harder because there is a quarantine rule in New York. So right now I feel like it's all starting to catch up with me, and I'm getting antsy to resume the normal world again. I am so thankful we are healthy, but I miss being able to visit family and friends, go to restaurants, listen to music, go to my gym and take classes or sit in the steam room and chat with others there, Etc. The only thing I don't miss is commuting to the office 5x a week. Wishing you all the best and that we get through this together soon.



I have watched and thoroughly enjoyed watching musicians on Facebook live or IG live during this.  It really has helped me feel connected as people can comment and talk on the feed.  I am not sure if there is a way to make money off it but if your husband is missing playing for people then he might love this. And also he might gain more of an audience and following. I am not sure if his music would be appropriate for nursing homes but there might be a way where some of the local nursing homes patients can watch on their devices in their rooms.


----------



## LemonDrop

muddledmint said:


> Airlines are probably going to have to furlough or lay-off a lot of workers anyway. Goodbye antivaxxers!



thanks for the kind words.


----------



## pixiejenna

LemonDrop said:


> There is talk at my employment about us being required to have the vaccine.  I work for an airline. There is talk that in order for us to enter other countries around the globe we might need to show vaccine proof. Some people are threatening to quit over being forced to take a vaccine. It has happened but you know how co workers talk. I am personally ready for it.



To the ones threatening to quit I’m pretty sure the companies response will be along the lines of Bye Felcia lol. I have a coworker who’s spouse is a flight attendant and they haven’t worked since March. They were also told to expect massive layoffs prior to her being furloughed for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## Yodabest

whateve said:


> My daughter was having fertility treatments before lockdown. This has put off their plans indefinitely.



My heart goes out to her. It’s hard enough dealing with infertility under normal circumstances. I hope she’s able to move on with the treatments soon.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> My youngest DD had a dream that she found both Clorox sanitizing wipes and Kirkland brand sanitizing wipes at Costco. In her dream she said she felt like she hit the jackpot!
> That's the life we have during this pandemic, when finding sanitizing wipes is a small dream come true!


Amazon had a pack of four small bottles of foaming hand sanitizer worth about 10 dollars each for sale for over $170. They were gone in 5 minutes. Crazy.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Amazon had a pack of four small bottles of foaming hand sanitizer worth about 10 dollars each for sale for over $170. They were gone in 5 minutes. Crazy.


I bought toilet paper today for the first time since before lockdown. DH was worried we would run out even though we still have most of a extra large package left.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Amazon had a pack of four small bottles of foaming hand sanitizer worth about 10 dollars each for sale for over $170. They were gone in 5 minutes. Crazy.


Omg that is expensive! Here we have an overabundance of toilet paper and hand sanitizers. A couple of things I haven't been able to find are lysol or Clorox wipes and virus and bacterial disinfectant sprays. Found out a month ago in order to find it in store at Costco we need to start lining up at 6 am and the the store opens at 10 am. That was what the employees told me. No thanks.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

GhstDreamer said:


> Omg that is expensive! Here we have an overabundance of toilet paper and hand sanitizers. A couple of things I haven't been able to find are lysol or Clorox wipes and virus and bacterial disinfectant sprays. Found out a month ago in order to find it in store at Costco we need to start lining up at 6 am and the the store opens at 10 am. That was what the employees told me. No thanks.



I randomly found Lysol spray disinfectant at the grocery store just yesterday so I think it's finally coming back into general availability.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> There is talk at my employment about us being required to have the vaccine.  I work for an airline. There is talk that in order for us to enter other countries around the globe we might need to show vaccine proof. Some people are threatening to quit over being forced to take a vaccine. It has happened but you know how co workers talk. I am personally ready for it.


Yes. Certain jobs require all necessary vaccines for the safety of all nearby people involved.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I randomly found Lysol spray disinfectant at the grocery store just yesterday so I think it's finally coming back into general availability.


I have been wanting this item since mid March!


----------



## 880

PC1984 said:


> I’m in the US and heard that there will he ample supply for everyone. I think the bigger problem is not everyone will WANT to get it.



i keep going back to this. But, I’m not sure what we can do about it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Omg that is expensive! Here we have an overabundance of toilet paper and hand sanitizers. A couple of things I haven't been able to find are lysol or Clorox wipes and virus and bacterial disinfectant sprays. Found out a month ago in order to find it in store at Costco we need to start lining up at 6 am and the the store opens at 10 am. That was what the employees told me. No thanks.


But now the seniors and a few  others are allowed 1 hour before the general public and I think most of these are sold out before the general public even has a chance.
At least that has been the case for me.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> But now the seniors and a few  others are allowed 1 hour before the general public and I think most of these are sold out before the general public even has a chance.
> At least that has been the case for me.


I purchased mine from Amazon.  You need to stalk them like an ex lol.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> Omg that is expensive! Here we have an overabundance of toilet paper and hand sanitizers. A couple of things I haven't been able to find are lysol or Clorox wipes and virus and bacterial disinfectant sprays. Found out a month ago in order to find it in store at Costco we need to start lining up at 6 am and the the store opens at 10 am. That was what the employees told me. No thanks.


That’s crazy. We still have shortages of hand sanitizers and wipes. I ordered some from China. Hope I don’t get a packet of seeds instead lol. I also ordered some of the blue protective gloves from China in March. They were ordered before restrictions were put on them. They were due the beginning July. Finally sent them an email and was told that my order had been ‘lost’. Why didn’t they inform me before I enquired? They are reimbursing my card.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: My State is now declared a State of Disaster!!!!!!

We now have gone to STAGE 4 OF RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

1 - Curfew now in place as of 8 pm last night (Sunday night my Aussie time) - No-one is allowed out after 8 pm until 5 am.​​2 - Mandatory wearing a mask is State wide now - Before it was just in the lockdown suburbs​​3 - You are NOT allowed to travel more then 5 km away from your home​​4 - ALL non essential retail Stores will be CLOSED - List of which stores we are still waiting to hear about, it should be announced today​​5 - We are in full lockdwon for ANOTHER 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! - We were on week 4 of week 6. So mid SEPTEMBER NOW!!!!!!! 10+ WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!!​​6 - Only one person per household is allowed to go grocery shopping​​7 - Only one person is allowed in a car unless you are taking your Children to School & that is only for essential workers and/or work related or medical reasons​​8 - You are only allowed to exercise where you live & that is limited to one hour only​​9 - Years 11 & 12 which were back to School, now have to home School as of Thursday  (Wednesday is the last day)​
OMG! What a frigging nightmare. We all knew it was coming going by the number of cases we are getting everyday, between 500 - 700 & a lot of those are in the aged care facilities. Over 120+ aged care facilities & staff have tested positive with the Virus now.  And don't even get me started on those who dam well refuse to wear a mask & think it's a joke! Police are now throwing them in jail & they are coming down hard on people who simply refuse to follow the restrictions.

I actually had hope that we *Might* just make it to our first lockdwon date which was mid August, now, I have none, nothing & I don't see a end in sight anytime soon now. Nightmare, doesn't even begin to cover all the emotions we all feel now. 


*EDIT:* They even tried & FAILED to cancel my dialysis!! I was f**king ropeable!!!! Thank goodness I'm going to a Private hospital because if I was going to a Public one it would have been canceled!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: My State is now declared a State of Disaster!!!!!!
> 
> We now have gone to STAGE 4 OF RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1 - Curfew now in place as of 8 pm last night (Sunday night my Aussie time) - No-one is allowed out after 8 pm until 5 am.​​2 - Mandatory wearing a mask is State wide now - Before it was just in the lockdown suburbs​​3 - You are NOT allowed to travel more then 5 km away from your home​​4 - ALL non essential retail Stores will be CLOSED - List of which stores we are still waiting to hear about, it should be announced today​​5 - We are in full lockdwon for ANOTHER 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! - We were on week 4 of week 6. So mid SEPTEMBER NOW!!!!!!! 10+ WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!!​​6 - Only one person per household is allowed to go grocery shopping​​7 - Only one person is allowed in a car unless you are taking your Children to School & that is only for essential workers and/or work related or medical reasons​​8 - You are only allowed to exercise where you live & that is limited to one hour only​​9 - Years 11 & 12 which were back to School, now have to home School as of Thursday  (Wednesday is the last day)​
> OMG! What a frigging nightmare. We all knew it was coming going by the number of cases we are getting everyday, between 500 - 700 & a lot of those are in the aged care facilities. Over 120+ aged care facilities & staff have tested positive with the Virus now.  *And don't even get me started on those who dam well refuse to wear a mask & think it's a joke! Police are now throwing them in jail & they are coming down hard on people who simply refuse to follow the restrictions.*
> 
> I actually had hope that we *Might* just make it to our first lockdwon date which was mid August, now, I have none, nothing & I don't see a end in sight anytime soon now. Nightmare, doesn't even begin to cover all the emotions we all feel now.





I wish they would do this with everyone in every country.  And I wish those idiots would quit complaining that their rights are being violated.


----------



## 880

lovlouisvuitton said:


> They even tried & FAILED to cancel my dialysis!! I was f**king ropeable!!!! Thank goodness I'm going to a Private hospital because if I was going to a Public one it would have been canceled!!!


I am so sorry, LovelouisVuitton. I hope your treatment isnt too disrupted and I just feel terrible for those in similar positions who have no choice.

absolutely agree HNN!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: My State is now declared a State of Disaster!!!!!!
> 
> We now have gone to STAGE 4 OF RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1 - Curfew now in place as of 8 pm last night (Sunday night my Aussie time) - No-one is allowed out after 8 pm until 5 am.​​2 - Mandatory wearing a mask is State wide now - Before it was just in the lockdown suburbs​​3 - You are NOT allowed to travel more then 5 km away from your home​​4 - ALL non essential retail Stores will be CLOSED - List of which stores we are still waiting to hear about, it should be announced today​​5 - We are in full lockdwon for ANOTHER 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! - We were on week 4 of week 6. So mid SEPTEMBER NOW!!!!!!! 10+ WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!!​​6 - Only one person per household is allowed to go grocery shopping​​7 - Only one person is allowed in a car unless you are taking your Children to School & that is only for essential workers and/or work related or medical reasons​​8 - You are only allowed to exercise where you live & that is limited to one hour only​​9 - Years 11 & 12 which were back to School, now have to home School as of Thursday  (Wednesday is the last day)​
> OMG! What a frigging nightmare. We all knew it was coming going by the number of cases we are getting everyday, between 500 - 700 & a lot of those are in the aged care facilities. Over 120+ aged care facilities & staff have tested positive with the Virus now.  And don't even get me started on those who dam well refuse to wear a mask & think it's a joke! Police are now throwing them in jail & they are coming down hard on people who simply refuse to follow the restrictions.
> 
> I actually had hope that we *Might* just make it to our first lockdwon date which was mid August, now, I have none, nothing & I don't see a end in sight anytime soon now. Nightmare, doesn't even begin to cover all the emotions we all feel now.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* They even tried & FAILED to cancel my dialysis!! I was f**king ropeable!!!! Thank goodness I'm going to a Private hospital because if I was going to a Public one it would have been canceled!!!


It must be REALLY difficult. 
How bad is it in your area that this is happening?


----------



## ap.

I lost a friend to covid-19.  She was a healthy woman before she came down with what she hoped was just a bad cold.  She fought for her life for almost 3 months on a ventilator before she passed away, with no family or friends by her.

During my dark moments, I sometimes wish the people who minimize the pandemic or refuse to wear masks would suffer as my friend did.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> View attachment 4807927
> 
> I wish they would do this with everyone in every country.  And I wish those idiots would quit complaining that their rights are being violated.



It's because of those who were deliberately NOT following the restrictions in place that we now have Stage 4 restrictions!!!! People who tested positive with the Virus & are suppose to be self isolating at home were NOT!!!! They were either at work or out f**king shopping??????? The Police & the Australian army have been door knocking every household that have tested positive to insure that they actually were at home & self isolating.




880 said:


> I am so sorry, LovelouisVuitton. I hope your treatment isnt too disrupted and I just feel terrible for those in similar positions who have no choice.
> 
> absolutely agree HNN!




Thank you!  So my other option was, just let me go into renal failure & find my dead body months later????????? Thankfully I am blessed with caring, loving friends & a SO who always call me everyday just to check on my well-being & ensure I'm doing okay. Lord help me if I don't answer the home phone or my mobile! 





Sunshine mama said:


> It must be REALLY difficult.
> How bad is it in your area that this is happening?




It actually has reached the next Suburb next to me now. Again in another aged care facility with staff testing positive & passing it onto the elderly. That's why they want ALL hospitals now, so they can put the aged into hospitals, which is what they have been doing. But most of the private hospitals won't take them as they do treatment like chemo & dialysis & they don't want someone coming in testing positive & infecting those of us who already have a compromised immune system. It would kill every single one of us seeking treatment.


----------



## zen1965

apey_grapey said:


> I lost a friend to covid-19.  She was a healthy woman before she came down with what she hoped was just a bad cold.  She fought for her life for almost 3 months on a ventilator before she passed away, with no family or friends by her.
> 
> During my dark moments, I sometimes wish the people who minimize the pandemic or refuse to wear masks would suffer as my friend did.


I am so very sorry for your loss. Beastly disease.


----------



## pixiejenna

We are still having major shortages on cleaning supplies and paper products. When it comes to sanitation wipes/Lysol spray we get them 1-2 times a week. We don’t know until they show up because most of our deliveries are not showing up on time. They usually sell out in 1-2 hours. With paper products we get more frequently but we seem to be alternating between what we are out of if we have TP we‘re out of paper towels and vice versa if we have paper towels we’re out of TP.

@apey_grapey I’m sorry for your loss. My biggest fear is someone I know catching this and being all alone in the hospital and possibly passing away. The idea of going though something like this and not being able to visit or communicate  with your family and friends is absolutely heart breaking.

@lovlouisvuitton that is extremely frustrating. I can’t even begin to understand why they would even attempt to cancel your dialysis. I have a coworker who needs heart surgery and it has been canceled twice due to covid. They canceled it once and rescheduled a month later it to only cancel the new appointment. WTF there’s no such thing as a elective heart surgery he clearly needs to have heart surgery. How much worse does it need to be in order for him to get the treatment he needs?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> @lovlouisvuitton that is extremely frustrating. I can’t even begin to understand why they would even attempt to cancel your dialysis. I have a coworker who needs heart surgery and it has been canceled twice due to covid. They canceled it once and rescheduled a month later it to only cancel the new appointment. WTF there’s no such thing as a elective heart surgery he clearly needs to have heart surgery. How much worse does it need to be in order for him to get the treatment he needs?



It's absolutely ridiculous! They are making people with Covid a priority & to HELL to anyone else who absolutely NEEDS surgery! Even those undergoing treatment! It's disgusting & appalling to be treated like the rest of the population that don't have Covid are less then & NOT worth helping??????

I've also had my much needed back surgery canceled twice, as it's classified as "Elective" surgery. So what happens when I simply cannot walk anymore? I have titanium plates holding my back straight & together. It's so inflamed that I'm walking like a crab half the time because I have trouble standing straight. Since I don't have Covid they don't GAF!


----------



## pixiejenna

I get that COVID is a priority however forcing people to postpone needed medical care is just as deadly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> I get that COVID is a priority however forcing people to postpone needed medical care is just as deadly.



IMO - Even more so! There are thousands & thousands of people who desperately NEED surgery & other treatment only to be made to wait until who knows when & for how long? A year, 2 years? When???? The death toll will be staggering!


----------



## arnott

Today was supposed to be the Vancouver Gay Pride Parade but that was cancelled for the first time.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chagall said:


> Amazon had a pack of four small bottles of foaming hand sanitizer worth about 10 dollars each for sale for over $170. They were gone in 5 minutes. Crazy.


That is crazy!!There is so much hand sanitizer by me ..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

My state just went on a state mandatory mask policy and there is already talk of taking it to court. Our Governor has already been taken to court and lost to restrictions.....


----------



## limom

@apey_grapey 
Sorry for your loss.
This disease sucks.
When will this end?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: My State is now declared a State of Disaster!!!!!!
> 
> We now have gone to STAGE 4 OF RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1 - Curfew now in place as of 8 pm last night (Sunday night my Aussie time) - No-one is allowed out after 8 pm until 5 am.​​2 - Mandatory wearing a mask is State wide now - Before it was just in the lockdown suburbs​​3 - You are NOT allowed to travel more then 5 km away from your home​​4 - ALL non essential retail Stores will be CLOSED - List of which stores we are still waiting to hear about, it should be announced today​​5 - We are in full lockdwon for ANOTHER 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! - We were on week 4 of week 6. So mid SEPTEMBER NOW!!!!!!! 10+ WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!!​​6 - Only one person per household is allowed to go grocery shopping​​7 - Only one person is allowed in a car unless you are taking your Children to School & that is only for essential workers and/or work related or medical reasons​​8 - You are only allowed to exercise where you live & that is limited to one hour only​​9 - Years 11 & 12 which were back to School, now have to home School as of Thursday  (Wednesday is the last day)​
> OMG! What a frigging nightmare. We all knew it was coming going by the number of cases we are getting everyday, between 500 - 700 & a lot of those are in the aged care facilities. Over 120+ aged care facilities & staff have tested positive with the Virus now.  And don't even get me started on those who dam well refuse to wear a mask & think it's a joke! Police are now throwing them in jail & they are coming down hard on people who simply refuse to follow the restrictions.
> 
> I actually had hope that we *Might* just make it to our first lockdwon date which was mid August, now, I have none, nothing & I don't see a end in sight anytime soon now. Nightmare, doesn't even begin to cover all the emotions we all feel now.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* They even tried & FAILED to cancel my dialysis!! I was f**king ropeable!!!! Thank goodness I'm going to a Private hospital because if I was going to a Public one it would have been canceled!!!


Omg I was reading about this in the news today . . .


----------



## LaDolceLaria

LemonDrop said:


> I have watched and thoroughly enjoyed watching musicians on Facebook live or IG live during this.  It really has helped me feel connected as people can comment and talk on the feed.  I am not sure if there is a way to make money off it but if your husband is missing playing for people then he might love this. And also he might gain more of an audience and following. I am not sure if his music would be appropriate for nursing homes but there might be a way where some of the local nursing homes patients can watch on their devices in their rooms.


Hi there! Yes, he just did a FB Live event last night...and he has hosted some here in our yard with some of his different bands. And you are right in that when he was playing last month , many in the audience mentioned seeing one of the live events.


----------



## Lake Effect

hermes_lemming said:


> I purchased mine from Amazon.  You need to stalk them like an ex lol.


That made me LOL for real.
I have been doing my shopping mostly in grocery stores/supermarkets. No much online and I literally just went to Walmart in early July for the first time since Feb. So not only can I not find disinfecting products/wipes, I can’t even find “green” cleaning wipes. Pre COVID, in general, I just wait till I am over halfway done with anything, and then buy more the next weekly or so shopping trip. It was in effort of wanting to really clear stuff/products I had in cabinets, closets etc. Then COVID, right?
I don’t use a ton of the green wipes, but they are super convenient for a variety of things. I finally decided they must be somewhere and went looking online and find there were some at my local Target. So I drove over there and I bought three containers and other green cleaners. Felt like I hit the jack pot, and this was just for green items. In fact, when I asked an associate which aisle they were in and she walked me to it, she was surprised there was as much stock as there was on the shelves. She said all cleaning supplies fly off the shelves!


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Quarters have become the new toilet paper for me. My condo has a coin op laundry room and I need quarters to do my laundry. I stopped by the bank after work yesterday and attempted to buy 5 rolls of quarters, as usual, and they would not sell them to me. Not even one roll. So my brother emptied his adult sized piggy bank and sold me $200 worth of quarters. I am so grateful!!! I am still going in to work every day so I need to keep up with my laundry. If I was working from home or not working at all, I could maybe wear the same clothes more often, but I can't really do that while working. I think I can make these 20 rolls last about 6 months if I stretch out the amount of time between washing bedding, towels, and rugs. Hopefully the coin shortage will be over by then. This is a completely unexpected side effect of this virus! I can't even go to my Mom's house to do my laundry because they are self-isolating and will not accept visitors.
> 
> I can have a washer and dryer installed in my condo but honestly I prefer the coin op laundry. I already pay for the maintenance of the machines through my association dues and I never have to worry about paying to repair my own machines. I'm now seriously considering installing my own though. Who knows how long this will last.


So regarding the coin shortage, I found out something interesting today. I was at beach town in NJ today, complete with a boardwalk and multiple amusement ride piers and arcades. I know (courtesy of two young nephews ) some arcades offer cards you can load money onto, in addition to using good old quarters (and dimes for SkeeBall!). So out of curiosity, I stopped in the first arcade I passed on the boardwalk to see if they had gone to cards and how they were handling the shortage. All the quarter exchange machines were doing business/working as usual. No issue with getting bills changed into quarters. Of course, they may be able to stock their quarter exchange machines right from their arcade games.
You are set with your quarter sitch for the time being, but in the future, maybe there is a local arcade in a mall or wherever they are now located?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> So regarding the coin shortage, I found out something interesting today. I was at beach town in NJ today, complete with a boardwalk and multiple amusement ride piers and arcades. I know (courtesy of two young nephews ) some archades offer cards you can load money onto, in addition to using good old quarters (and dimes for SkeeBall!). So out of curiosity, I stopped in the first arcade I passed on the boardwalk to see if they had gone to cards and how they were handling the shortage. All the quarter exchange machines were doing business/working as usual. No issue with getting bills changed into quarters. Of course, they may be able to stock their quarter exchange machines right from their arcade games.
> You are set with your quarter sitch for the time being, but in the future, maybe there is a local arcade in a mall or wherever they are now located?


That's a good idea. I'm not sure where there might be an arcade around me but I'm going to look! Thank you!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> That made me LOL for real.
> I have been doing my shopping mostly in grocery stores/supermarkets. No much online and I literally just went to Walmart in early July for the first time since Feb. So not only can I not find disinfecting products/wipes, I can’t even find “green” cleaning wipes. Pre COVID, in general, I just wait till I am over halfway done with anything, and then buy more the next weekly or so shopping trip. It was in effort of wanting to really clear stuff/products I had in cabinets, closets etc. Then COVID, right?
> I don’t use a ton of the green wipes, but they are super convenient for a variety of things. I finally decided they must be somewhere and went looking online and find there were some at my local Target. So I drove over there and I bought three containers and other green cleaners. Felt like I hit the jack pot, and this was just for green items. In fact, when I asked an associate which aisle they were in and she walked me to it, she was surprised there was as much stock as there was on the shelves. She said all cleaning supplies fly off the shelves!


Honestly it took me months to find just basically anything in the beginning.  Lol try planning for the end of the world with pennies to your name. I decided to bite the bullet and purchase purell with essential oils off ebay. Why? Because I thought i would still be taking public transport to work. Then all the grocery stories in my neighbors literally emptied. It was nuts. My friends and I would just let each other know where we found food. So that one shopping trip in March ate the remainder of my savings til I got my first paycheck. Wipes were from staples but backorder for a while. I used to see them on amazon. Not anymore. I think it was the lysol aerosol that took forever to find. Tbh, I didn't believe they were on amazon until a friend told me. She said to check often. And I did. First it was a few times a week. No luck. Then every day. Then every day odd hours. And bam they appeared. Now they're constantly in stock.


----------



## jblended

apey_grapey said:


> I lost a friend to covid-19.  She was a healthy woman before she came down with what she hoped was just a bad cold.  She fought for her life for almost 3 months on a ventilator before she passed away, with no family or friends by her.
> 
> During my dark moments, I sometimes wish the people who minimize the pandemic or refuse to wear masks would suffer as my friend did.


I'm deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lake Effect

apey_grapey said:


> I lost a friend to covid-19.  She was a healthy woman before she came down with what she hoped was just a bad cold.  She fought for her life for almost 3 months on a ventilator before she passed away, with no family or friends by her.
> 
> During my dark moments, I sometimes wish the people who minimize the pandemic or refuse to wear masks would suffer as my friend did.


I am sorry to hear this.
I have feelings of such loss, when I realize I am living through such a period of tragedy. I feel like the only control I have in this is to literally stay at home as much as possible, until herd immunity is achieved.


----------



## euro-luxe

I think the thing I miss the most is visiting my elderly family members. I have been staying away from 2, who have health issues & are near 80 years of age. I am afraid to be a carrier & pass something to them.

I also miss that carefree, peaceful feeling I got from hopping in my car & running errands on a lazy Sunday afternoon. I used to have a long list of places to go & things to get done. Now I rethink everything & cut back on all activities.

I feel like I have to strategically plan each outing, the mask, sanitize, making sure I am far from people, don't touch certain things.

I miss feeling carefree. Nothing is the same anymore. 

- EURO-LUXE -


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> Amazon had a pack of four small bottles of foaming hand sanitizer worth about 10 dollars each for sale for over $170. They were gone in 5 minutes. Crazy.


There has been price gouging all over Amazon. Surgical masks that now cost about $20-$25 for 50, I remember to have paid that for only 5 in March or April. I recall buying fabric masks for about $40 each. All terrible quality. I don't remember how much I paid for hand sanitizer, but I'm sure a couple of times above regular price...


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanbal said:


> There has been price gouging all over Amazon. Surgical masks that now cost about $20-$25 for 50, I remember to have paid that for only 5 in March or April. I recall buying fabric masks for about $40 each. All terrible quality. I don't remember how much I paid for hand sanitizer, but I'm sure a couple of times above regular price...


I'm soooooo happy I started purchasing essential items back in April and May of this year when the prices were reasonable.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lake Effect said:


> That made me LOL for real.
> I have been doing my shopping mostly in grocery stores/supermarkets. No much online and I literally just went to Walmart in early July for the first time since Feb. So not only can I not find disinfecting products/wipes, I can’t even find “green” cleaning wipes. Pre COVID, in general, I just wait till I am over halfway done with anything, and then buy more the next weekly or so shopping trip. It was in effort of wanting to really clear stuff/products I had in cabinets, closets etc. Then COVID, right?
> I don’t use a ton of the green wipes, but they are super convenient for a variety of things. I finally decided they must be somewhere and went looking online and find there were some at my local Target. So I drove over there and I bought three containers and other green cleaners. Felt like I hit the jack pot, and this was just for green items. In fact, when I asked an associate which aisle they were in and she walked me to it, she was surprised there was as much stock as there was on the shelves. She said all cleaning supplies fly off the shelves!


I went into a Target location yesterday. The stock guy showed me a small box where they received only six cans of Lysol which sold out in minutes. Then he took out of a customers shopping cart excessive amounts of wipes and told the customer there was a limit. I started to laugh.


----------



## 880

Mzbaglady1, I hope the stock guy gave you some of the confiscated wipes. I feel very fortunate that I can limit interactions and just rely on plain soap and water and washable masks and gloves, so I can leave the scarce cleaning supplies and PPE to those who really need them. I’m also trying to support local neighborhood businesses and city food banks as much a possible. DH and I are very fortunate , but recovery is going to be very painful for so many.

in my neighborhood, there aren’t many homeless people. I exercise in the park with a trainer (who is part of my social bubble — DH and I are the only clients he sees in person, and he’s also a friend) early in the morning, and except for the masks, things look normal. But, one of my best friends who lives downtown in Chelsea and who bikes all over the city says that she has seen tents. . . I believe it will take years for N.Y. to recover, and I read this:
Quote:
When the pandemic eventually subsides, roughly one-third of the city’s 240,000 small businesses may never reopen, according to a report by the Partnership for New York City, an influential business group. So far, those businesses have shed 520,000 jobs.
While New York is home to more Fortune 500 headquarters than any city in the country, small businesses are the city’s backbone. They represent roughly 98 percent of the employers in the city and provide jobs to more than 3 million people, which is about half of its work force, according to the city.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/...coronavirus.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## doni

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: My State is now declared a State of Disaster!!!!!!
> 
> We now have gone to STAGE 4 OF RESTRICTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1 - Curfew now in place as of 8 pm last night (Sunday night my Aussie time) - No-one is allowed out after 8 pm until 5 am.​​2 - Mandatory wearing a mask is State wide now - Before it was just in the lockdown suburbs​​3 - You are NOT allowed to travel more then 5 km away from your home​​4 - ALL non essential retail Stores will be CLOSED - List of which stores we are still waiting to hear about, it should be announced today​​5 - We are in full lockdwon for ANOTHER 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! - We were on week 4 of week 6. So mid SEPTEMBER NOW!!!!!!! 10+ WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!!​​6 - Only one person per household is allowed to go grocery shopping​​7 - Only one person is allowed in a car unless you are taking your Children to School & that is only for essential workers and/or work related or medical reasons​​8 - You are only allowed to exercise where you live & that is limited to one hour only​​9 - Years 11 & 12 which were back to School, now have to home School as of Thursday  (Wednesday is the last day)​
> OMG! What a frigging nightmare. We all knew it was coming going by the number of cases we are getting everyday, between 500 - 700 & a lot of those are in the aged care facilities. Over 120+ aged care facilities & staff have tested positive with the Virus now.  And don't even get me started on those who dam well refuse to wear a mask & think it's a joke! Police are now throwing them in jail & they are coming down hard on people who simply refuse to follow the restrictions.
> 
> I actually had hope that we *Might* just make it to our first lockdwon date which was mid August, now, I have none, nothing & I don't see a end in sight anytime soon now. Nightmare, doesn't even begin to cover all the emotions we all feel now.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* They even tried & FAILED to cancel my dialysis!! I was f**king ropeable!!!! Thank goodness I'm going to a Private hospital because if I was going to a Public one it would have been canceled!!!


Sorry for you and hoping everything goes well in Melbourne and that you get any treatment you need.

I was actually surprised Australian/NZ felt so confident about controlling the virus. We have seen that spread does not stop in Summer, but it is clear that the virus thrives in the cold and flue season cannot help.

I am feeling quite discouraged at the moment. In Europe we thought we were getting a respite during the Summer, but in a question of days, cases are multipling everywhere. It is true that there are less deaths and hospitalisations, that the virus seems weaker, and that the stricter controls and testing on holiday season are pushing numbers up, which is not in itself a bad thing. But as more measures are being enforced everywhere, I am afraid for Winter...


----------



## Chagall

We are told that plain soap and water is enough to kill the virus on our hands, and disinfectant, hand sanitizer etc. is only necessary when plain soap and water isn’t available. If this is accurate, why is it not enough to kill the virus on surfaces. I posted this a long time ago. I don’t think the recommendation has changed. You only need these things when you are out and about.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> We are told that plain soap and water is enough to kill the virus on our hands, and disinfectant, hand sanitizer etc. is only necessary when plain soap and water isn’t available. If this is accurate, why is it not enough to kill the virus on surfaces. I posted this a long time ago. I don’t think the recommendation has changed. You only need these things when you are out and about.


Where I live finding my favorite brand of hand soap (Method) has been scarce for the past few months.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Where I live finding my favorite brand of hand soap (Method) has been scarce for the past few months.


I love JR Watkins soap so I ordered several bars online. When I received them they were turning yellow. Must be old stock. They were still usable but obviously not fresh.


----------



## LavenderIce

A Covid patient I admitted to the ICU on July 4th died yesterday.  He received plasma and remdesivir within 24 hours of his admission.  My hospital system has only had 10 deaths related to covid.  Work has been tough.  We've been short staffed and the patient acuity higher.  I'm bracing myself for flu season.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> A Covid patient I admitted to the ICU on July 4th died yesterday.  He received plasma and remdesivir within 24 hours of his admission.  My hospital system has only had 10 deaths related to covid.  Work has been tough.  We've been short staffed and the patient acuity higher.  I'm bracing myself for flu season.


I agree. When I spoke to my GP, I commented that all the health officials refer to the flu season as GOT characters "winter is coming "


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Where I live finding my favorite brand of hand soap (Method) has been scarce for the past few months.


Me too! I gave up and just use dish soap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My nephew's to be roommate is testing today. He's supposed to find out if he has COVID by tomorrow. He started to have a flu like symptom yesterday. 
Before all this,  he told my nephew that at school,  he was planning on going out in the evenings and the weekends regardless of whether my nephew liked it or not.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: As of Wednesday Midnight ALL non essential retail stores will be closed. A list of stores which will remain open are below.


Supermarkets
Pharmacies
Petrol stations (Gas stations)
Bakeries
Fast food restaurants like McDonalds..etc..Drive thru only
Bunnings Warehouse - Hardware stores & only _some_ will remain open with click & collect for non trade workers
Daycare & Childcare centers are only open for essential workers - So those working on the front line ONLY
Bottle shops (Liquor stores)
Still waiting for clarification on some stores.
Over 1 million people will LOSE their jobs on Wednesday, Tomorrow being the last day, my Aussie time. 6 WEEKS! It all feels so surreal, I want so badly to wake up, but the nightmare rages on burning & destroying everything in sight. The utter feeling of hopelessness is overwhelming! I fear for the people who so desperately need care/treatment (abused women & men too) & those who suffer with mental illnesses. So many will lose everything, their cars, their house & their business & even take their life.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> My nephew's to be roommate is testing today. He's supposed to find out if he has COVID by tomorrow. He started to have a flu like symptom yesterday.
> Before all this,  he told my nephew that at school,  he was planning on going out in the evenings and the weekends regardless of whether my nephew liked it or not.


OMG that is not a good attitude. Can your nephew find another roommate?


----------



## mzbaglady1

880 said:


> Mzbaglady1, I hope the stock guy gave you some of the confiscated wipes. I feel very fortunate that I can limit interactions and just rely on plain soap and water and washable masks and gloves, so I can leave the scarce cleaning supplies and PPE to those who really need them. I’m also trying to support local neighborhood businesses and city food banks as much a possible. DH and I are very fortunate , but recovery is going to be very painful for so many.
> 
> in my neighborhood, there aren’t many homeless people. I exercise in the park with a trainer (who is part of my social bubble — DH and I are the only clients he sees in person, and he’s also a friend) early in the morning, and except for the masks, things look normal. But, one of my best friends who lives downtown in Chelsea and who bikes all over the city says that she has seen tents. . . I believe it will take years for N.Y. to recover, and I read this:
> Quote:
> When the pandemic eventually subsides, roughly one-third of the city’s 240,000 small businesses may never reopen, according to a report by the Partnership for New York City, an influential business group. So far, those businesses have shed 520,000 jobs.
> While New York is home to more Fortune 500 headquarters than any city in the country, small businesses are the city’s backbone. They represent roughly 98 percent of the employers in the city and provide jobs to more than 3 million people, which is about half of its work force, according to the city.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/...coronavirus.html?referringSource=articleShare


No I did not need those wipes. I picked up a pack of Lysol wipes within the week from Bjs. I am also trying to support the smaller businesses also. Sooo sad even the big retail stores are collapsing under this pandemic also. Lord and Taylor is filing for bankruptcy luxury retail have also felt the financial loss from this pandemic.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LavenderIce said:


> A Covid patient I admitted to the ICU on July 4th died yesterday.  He received plasma and remdesivir within 24 hours of his admission.  My hospital system has only had 10 deaths related to covid.  Work has been tough.  We've been short staffed and the patient acuity higher.  I'm bracing myself for flu season.


Stay safe to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> OMG that is not a good attitude. Can your nephew find another roommate?


Yeah.  I think it's this kind of attitude that's spreading the virus for sure.
We are all hoping that my nephew is given a room to himself.


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah.  I think it's this kind of attitude that's spreading the virus for sure.
> We are all hoping that my nephew is given a room to himself.



New roommate sounds like a self-centered jerk. Hope your nephew can switch with someone else if he cannot get a private room.


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: As of Wednesday Midnight ALL non essential retail stores will be closed. A list of stores which will remain open are below.
> 
> 
> Supermarkets
> Pharmacies
> Petrol stations (Gas stations)
> Bakeries
> Fast food restaurants like McDonalds..etc..Drive thru only
> Bunnings Warehouse - Hardware stores & only _some_ will remain open with click & collect for non trade workers
> Daycare & Childcare centers are only open for essential workers - So those working on the front line ONLY
> Bottle shops (Liquor stores)
> Still waiting for clarification on some stores.
> Over 1 million people will LOSE their jobs on Wednesday, Tomorrow being the last day, my Aussie time. 6 WEEKS! It all feels so surreal, I want so badly to wake up, but the nightmare rages on burning & destroying everything in sight. The utter feeling of hopelessness is overwhelming! I fear for the people who so desperately need care/treatment (abused women & men too) & those who suffer with mental illnesses. So many will lose everything, their cars, their house & their business & even take their life.


You are so right, this whole Covid thing is like a nightmare you can’t wake up from. I keep wishing we could go back to the beginning of February and have none of it happen. I had glaucoma surgery on my left eye January 7th. I lost 96% of my eyesight very rapidly. Now I can’t even get my eye pressure tested. I have been given drops for my ‘good’ eye which should be monitored and I haven’t seen an eye doctor since March. It isn’t safe to go to the eye clinic, it’s like a zoo with patients packed in. I also had dental surgery the end of February in preparation for an implant which I can’t get now. The lack of health care due to this virus will have an enormous impact on the entire world.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> New roommate sounds like a self-centered jerk. Hope your nephew can switch with someone else if he cannot get a private room.


That would be nice also.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> We are told that plain soap and water is enough to kill the virus on our hands, and disinfectant, hand sanitizer etc. is only necessary when plain soap and water isn’t available. If this is accurate, why is it not enough to kill the virus on surfaces. I posted this a long time ago. I don’t think the recommendation has changed. You only need these things when you are out and about.


I'm not a scientist or medical professional but I think that with soap and water, you are effectively rinsing the virus down the drain. It might not kill it but it is being removed from your skin. Maybe the problem with surfaces is that they aren't rinsed in the same way.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## m_ichele

Chagall said:


> We are told that plain soap and water is enough to kill the virus on our hands, and disinfectant, hand sanitizer etc. is only necessary when plain soap and water isn’t available. If this is accurate, why is it not enough to kill the virus on surfaces. I posted this a long time ago. I don’t think the recommendation has changed. You only need these things when you are out and about.


I’ve wondered the same about cleaning surfaces. I read somewhere the virus itself is weak so soap can break the lipid barrier which kills the virus which is why hand washing is preferred over sanitizers when having the option.


----------



## 880

Chagall said:


> You are so right, this whole Covid thing is like a nightmare you can’t wake up from. I keep wishing we could go back to the beginning of February and have none of it happen. I had glaucoma surgery on my left eye January 7th. I lost 96% of my eyesight very rapidly. Now I can’t even get my eye pressure tested. I have been given drops for my ‘good’ eye which should be monitored and I haven’t seen an eye doctor since March. It isn’t safe to go to the eye clinic, it’s like a zoo with patients packed in. I also had dental surgery the end of February in preparation for an implant which I can’t get now. The lack of health care due to this virus will have an enormous impact on the entire world.


Chagall, this ^ is such a horrible situation! I’m so sorry. Pls take care of yourself and stay safe!


----------



## Chagall

880 said:


> Chagall, this ^ is such a horrible situation! I’m so sorry. Pls take care of yourself and stay safe!


Thank you so much there is no one on this planet who has not been impacted in some way by this horrible virus.


----------



## ap.

@zen1965 @pixiejenna @limom @jblended @Lake Effect and everyone.  Thank you very much for your kind sentiments.  I'm angry, but I'm angry for my friend's family as they had no preparation.  She went to the ER to get a test; they admitted her right away and was soon put into ICU as she her condition suddenly declined.  She couldn't communicate with them after that.  I think for them it was like losing their mom a second time when she passed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chagall said:


> You are so right, this whole Covid thing is like a nightmare you can’t wake up from. I keep wishing we could go back to the beginning of February and have none of it happen. I had glaucoma surgery on my left eye January 7th. I lost 96% of my eyesight very rapidly. Now I can’t even get my eye pressure tested. I have been given drops for my ‘good’ eye which should be monitored and I haven’t seen an eye doctor since March. It isn’t safe to go to the eye clinic, it’s like a zoo with patients packed in. I also had dental surgery the end of February in preparation for an implant which I can’t get now. The lack of health care due to this virus will have an enormous impact on the entire world.



OMG! I'm so sorry!  What a nightmare for you too! 


Please know that you are not alone & please take care & I sincerely hope & pray that you are able to get treatment sooner rather then later!  God bless you!


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! I'm so sorry!  What a nightmare for you too!
> 
> 
> Please know that you are not alone & please take care & I sincerely hope & pray that you are able to get treatment sooner rather then later!  God bless you!


Thank you very much. I think there are so many people in this world needing medical care right now. I hope you are able to complete your treatment soon also. I sometimes think we are the forgotten statistics in how the world has been affected by this virus.


----------



## zinacef

apey_grapey said:


> I lost a friend to covid-19.  She was a healthy woman before she came down with what she hoped was just a bad cold.  She fought for her life for almost 3 months on a ventilator before she passed away, with no family or friends by her.
> 
> During my dark moments, I sometimes wish the people who minimize the pandemic or refuse to wear masks would suffer as my friend did.


I am truly sorry, I do COViD ICU and it is truly heartbreaking knowing that most patients pass away by themselves. It’s like going inside a dark hole and you’ll never know if you’ll be able to come out.  Though our contact has to be in the minimum, I really try to make it full of kindness and encouragement as we are probably the last person who will have a contact  with them. Truly, truly sad and isolating. I still pray that your friend had a peaceful passing. A colleague of ours passed away 2 weeks ago from COViD. She was getting ready to retire as a dialysis RN. Unfortunately due to mandated isolation, she passed away without her family. 
God bless!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I feel so much rage when I look at my government (I’m in the US), knowing that they could have prevented so much pain, suffering, and death. I’m going back to work in a few weeks and feeling so anxious (I keep having work-related anxiety dreams). I really hope our low numbers in NY don’t skyrocket when schools reopen.


----------



## Chanbal

History keeps repeating itself, we don't learn from our mistakes. 

*The Mask Slackers of 1918 *In 1918 and 1919, as bars, saloons, restaurants, theaters and schools were closed, masks became a scapegoat, a symbol of government overreach, inspiring protests, petitions and defiant bare-face gatherings. All the while, thousands of Americans were dying in a deadly pandemic. https://news.yahoo.com/mask-slackers-1918-190809844.html


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> My nephew's to be roommate is testing today. He's supposed to find out if he has COVID by tomorrow. He started to have a flu like symptom yesterday.
> Before all this,  he told my nephew that at school,  he was planning on going out in the evenings and the weekends regardless of whether my nephew liked it or not.


This is why I'm so grateful those floosies moved out. They were as careless as him


----------



## ThisVNchick

I was browsing through the news this morning while nursing my infant and learned that some idiot In Arkansas decided to plant the China-sent seeds. He even said he thought it was weird that the envelope said “studded earrings”. He said he planted it and even regularly fertilized it and it kept growing (growing “like crazy” are his exact words). His defense was he planted them before hearing about it on the news to NOT plant them.

My god. No wonder we’re leading in cases and deaths in this pandemic...so many idiots in this country.


----------



## Tootsie17

zinacef said:


> I am truly sorry, I do COViD ICU and it is truly heartbreaking knowing that most patients pass away by themselves. It’s like going inside a dark hole and you’ll never know if you’ll be able to come out.  Though our contact has to be in the minimum, I really try to make it full of kindness and encouragement as we are probably the last person who will have a contact  with them. Truly, truly sad and isolating. I still pray that your friend had a peaceful passing. A colleague of ours passed away 2 weeks ago from COViD. She was getting ready to retire as a dialysis RN. Unfortunately due to mandated isolation, she passed away without her family.
> God bless!


Thank you for your compassion in caring for covid patients. If I get sick, I hope to have someone as kind as you looking after me. Please stay safe.


----------



## bag-mania

ThisVNchick said:


> I was browsing through the news this morning while nursing my infant and learned that some idiot In Arkansas decided to plant the China-sent seeds. He even said he thought it was weird that the envelope said “studded earrings”. He said he planted it and even regularly fertilized it and it kept growing (growing “like crazy” are his exact words). His defense was he planted them before hearing about it on the news to NOT plant them.
> 
> My god. No wonder we’re leading in cases and deaths in this pandemic...so many idiots in this country.



I saw that too. At least four people have come forward and admitted to planting seeds they didn't order to see what would happen. There are probably others. Apparently shipments had been sent out for the past few months before the news broke about the seeds. If the mystery seed shipments were a test, it certainly proves there are some people who will happily risk introducing a weird species/plant disease to their region to satisfy their curiosity.  

Here is the plant that the guy in Arkansas grew. It has not been identified yet but it looks like some type of squash.


----------



## hermes_lemming

zinacef said:


> I am truly sorry, I do COViD ICU and it is truly heartbreaking knowing that most patients pass away by themselves. It’s like going inside a dark hole and you’ll never know if you’ll be able to come out.  Though our contact has to be in the minimum, I really try to make it full of kindness and encouragement as we are probably the last person who will have a contact  with them. Truly, truly sad and isolating. I still pray that your friend had a peaceful passing. A colleague of ours passed away 2 weeks ago from COViD. She was getting ready to retire as a dialysis RN. Unfortunately due to mandated isolation, she passed away without her family.
> God bless!


Your post makes me worry about my friend. She is a dialysis tech at one of our local hospitals.  She told me that they have a separate cover ward however I worry about the centralized a/c unit that most main buildings have (including work offices). That's how the virus spread in the ships.


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> I saw that too. At least four people have come forward and admitted to planting seeds they didn't order to see what would happen. There are probably others. Apparently shipments had been sent out for the past few months before the news broke about the seeds. If the mystery seed shipments were a test, it certainly proves there are some people who will happily risk introducing a weird species/plant disease to their region to satisfy their curiosity.
> 
> Here is the plant that the guy in Arkansas grew. It has not been identified yet but it looks like some type of squash.
> View attachment 4809405



Though it comes as no surprise that there are some people too "curious/'stupid to resist planting the potentially hazardous seeds; the whole thing from unknown intent on sending them to the actual planting of them really freaks me out....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

luckylove said:


> Though it comes as no surprise that there are some people too "curious/'stupid to resist planting the potentially hazardous seeds; the whole thing from unknown intent on sending them to the actual planting of them really freaks me out....



It concerns me as well. The US media keeps saying it is probably a brushing scam and it's as though they have no interest in investigating further. It's frustrating.

It must have cost a fortune to send out all those thousands of international shipments. And for what, just to fake good reviews on a web site? What seed company can afford to do that? Now a government could afford it...


----------



## luckylove

bag-mania said:


> It concerns me as well. The US media keeps saying it is probably a brushing scam and it's as though they have no interest in investigating further. It's frustrating.
> 
> It must have cost a fortune to send out all those thousands of international shipments. And for what, just to fake good reviews on a web site? What seed company can afford to do that? Now a government could afford it...



To me, the brushing scam would seem illogical... yes, I worry there may be some other sort of nefarious purpose. Idk, but it would be nice if further investigation was done. Do you know if a large number of the seed packets have been turned in and tested? The story seems to have dropped off local news.


----------



## bag-mania

luckylove said:


> To me, the brushing scam would seem illogical... yes, I worry there may be some other sort of nefarious purpose. Idk, but it would be nice if further investigation was done. Do you know if a large number of the seed packets have been turned in and tested? The story seems to have dropped off local news.



Meh, the US news media has been all but useless. All they care about these days is the election and Covid, and even Covid has been dropping off of their radar a bit. There was a time when investigative journalists would have been all over a suspicious story like this. Not anymore. They all seem willing to accept the first benign possibility offered even if it doesn't make any sense.

I read a report this morning that so many packages have arrived in New York State that that state's Department of Agriculture is asking residents to mail the packages to them because they don't have enough resources to go out and collect them. How many people are going to go out of their way to do that?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

You think by now that EVERYONE who lives in my State KNOWS that there is a Curfew & travel restrictions & not to mention mandatory mask wearing - Yet we are STILL getting down right a55holes, selfish, entitled, Psychopaths who just keep trying to buck our restrictions!

The Police & Army personal went door knocking yesterday to 4000 homes, all of which have tested positive with the Virus, so they should be self isolating at home right? NO! Over 800 people WERE NOT at home?????? Seriously WTF? Which part of stay home & NOT leave your home do you not understand??????? I'm guessing also too, that some of those were NOT wearing a mask! This is enraging those us who ARE doing the right thing!

Fines went from $1600 hundred to $5K now for not self isolating at home when you are suppose to! Also throwing those who are LYING to Police about where they live & giving a fake name & address in Jail! I say, let them ROT there!

Also coming down hard for those who STILL simply refuse to wear a dam mask!!!!! A $200 hundred dollar fine for not wearing one. FMD! IF our curve doesn't go down WE will stay LOCKDOWN past the 6 weeks period! Hell, they way it's going it could be next year!

Get your frigging act Australians! I for one, are sick of your selfish sh!tty attitude towards others!


----------



## zinacef

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for your compassion in caring for covid patients. If I get sick, I hope to have someone as kind as you looking after me. Please stay safe.
> [/QUOTE
> I will certainly take care of you, it is truly heartbreaking. I just can’t fathom how can it get harder than this. Patients are literally in isolation and isolated from their families and I just can’t wrap it around my head what is going thru their minds that they are gonna die. I just can’t.


----------



## Lake Effect

lovlouisvuitton said:


> You think by now that EVERYONE who lives in my State KNOWS that there is a Curfew & travel restrictions & not to mention mandatory mask wearing - Yet we are STILL getting down right a55holes, selfish, entitled, Psychopaths who just keep trying to buck our restrictions!
> 
> The Police & Army personal went door knocking yesterday to 4000 homes, all of which have tested positive with the Virus, so they should be self isolating at home right? NO! Over 800 people WERE NOT at home?????? Seriously WTF? Which part of stay home & NOT leave your home do you not understand??????? I'm guessing also too, that some of those were NOT wearing a mask! This is enraging those us who ARE doing the right thing!
> 
> Fines went from $1600 hundred to $5K now for not self isolating at home when you are suppose to! Also throwing those who are LYING to Police about where they live & giving a fake name & address in Jail! I say, let them ROT there!
> 
> Also coming down hard for those who STILL simply refuse to wear a dam mask!!!!! A $200 hundred dollar fine for not wearing one. FMD! IF our curve doesn't go down WE will stay LOCKDOWN past the 6 weeks period! Hell, they way it's going it could be next year!
> 
> Get your frigging act Australians! I for one, are sick of your selfish sh!tty attitude towards others!


I was thinking of several states here in the US that I could see this situation, people not quarantining, etc,  but I'll be good and just end this post without naming names! Ugh really people. 4,000 households and 800 infected people not at home?? It's beyond my comprehension. Be safe in all that cray cray!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> I was thinking of several states here in the US that I could see this situation, people not quarantining, etc,  but I'll be good and just end this post without naming names! Ugh really people. 4,000 households and 800 infected people not at home?? It's beyond my comprehension. Be safe in all that cray cray!


If they fined the residents of my city $5-10k every time they left there home unnecessarily or didn't wear a mask, you'd be dang sure everyone would immediately follow. Need to get them where it hurts or else they will not follow. That's why its willy nilly.


----------



## 880

Chagall said:


> The lack of health care due to this virus will have an enormous impact on the entire world.


Chagall, I thought of your statement above (and of course of the predicament of lovLouisVuitton and others) when I read this article:
quote:
It’s not just that the coronavirus has diverted scientific attention from TB, H.I.V. and malaria. The lockdowns, particularly across parts of Africa, Asia and Latin America, have raised insurmountable barriers to patients who must travel to obtain diagnoses or drugs, according to interviews with more than two dozen public health officials, doctors and patients worldwide.
Fear of the coronavirus and the shuttering of clinics have kept away many patients struggling with H.I.V., TB and malaria, while restrictions on air and sea travel have severely limited delivery of medications to the hardest-hit regions.
About 80 percent of tuberculosis, H.I.V. and malaria programs worldwide have reported disruptions in services, and one in four people living with H.I.V. have reported problems with gaining access to medications, according to U.N. AIDS.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/...ids-malaria.html?referringSource=articleShare

covid makes me forget about all these other medical health issues.


----------



## elvisfan4life

880 said:


> Chagall, I thought of your statement above (and of course of the predicament of lovLouisVuitton and others) when I read this article:
> quote:
> It’s not just that the coronavirus has diverted scientific attention from TB, H.I.V. and malaria. The lockdowns, particularly across parts of Africa, Asia and Latin America, have raised insurmountable barriers to patients who must travel to obtain diagnoses or drugs, according to interviews with more than two dozen public health officials, doctors and patients worldwide.
> Fear of the coronavirus and the shuttering of clinics have kept away many patients struggling with H.I.V., TB and malaria, while restrictions on air and sea travel have severely limited delivery of medications to the hardest-hit regions.
> About 80 percent of tuberculosis, H.I.V. and malaria programs worldwide have reported disruptions in services, and one in four people living with H.I.V. have reported problems with gaining access to medications, according to U.N. AIDS.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/...ids-malaria.html?referringSource=articleShare
> 
> covid makes me forget about all these other medical health issues.




In the UK we are publishing "excess" death numbers for the year to.date as well as covid deaths numbers- these are deaths above the 5 year normal/average so these would pick up.the impact.of.this? https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...europeancountriesandregions/januarytojune2020

We also have 2 lots of covid records -the daily official number which is only a best estimate (and only records people who.have had a positive test) and a time lagged actual covid death.number from death certificates which includes those with suspected covid but who had no test. (sadly lots.of old people died at home without tests here) whichever way they cut.it the UK deaths are the worst in the world given our small size and population so many costly errors made all the way along let's hope we learn for the second wave


----------



## Chagall

880 said:


> Chagall, I thought of your statement above (and of course of the predicament of lovLouisVuitton and others) when I read this article:
> quote:
> It’s not just that the coronavirus has diverted scientific attention from TB, H.I.V. and malaria. The lockdowns, particularly across parts of Africa, Asia and Latin America, have raised insurmountable barriers to patients who must travel to obtain diagnoses or drugs, according to interviews with more than two dozen public health officials, doctors and patients worldwide.
> Fear of the coronavirus and the shuttering of clinics have kept away many patients struggling with H.I.V., TB and malaria, while restrictions on air and sea travel have severely limited delivery of medications to the hardest-hit regions.
> About 80 percent of tuberculosis, H.I.V. and malaria programs worldwide have reported disruptions in services, and one in four people living with H.I.V. have reported problems with gaining access to medications, according to U.N. AIDS.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/...ids-malaria.html?referringSource=articleShare
> 
> covid makes me forget about all these other medical health issues.


So right. The collateral damage from Covid-19 to other huge health concerns is staggering. The obvious loss of life and destruction of the economy are the most obvious effects and take centre stage. But there is so much more. No matter how grounded a person is we must all be effected by the realization that even if our lives go on, they will not go on as before. There is no excuse for what has happened. There was enough warning. Don’t want to get political.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I'm 90% WFH now. At the beginning, I would go work on site in my office 3 days a week. But as the pandemic progresses, I felt more and more unsafe being outside because of two things:

1) There are still plenty of people who don't physically distance themselves while not wearing masks. My neighbors don't respect my apartment management's notices about wearing masks while out in the common areas.

2) Xenophobia. Ignorant people have become more brazen in showing their hatred and ignorance. I had been verbally harassed and spat on while on the bus commuting to work, while walking to my building from my parking spot, as well as just going out for a short walk (while wearing a mask) in my neighborhood for fresh air and exercise while I'm wearing a mask and minding my physical distance from others.

I used to enjoy going out for lunch walks in the neighborhood but because there were instances of me being verbally harassed and spat on for being Asian, I can't do that anymore.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lake Effect said:


> I was thinking of several states here in the US that I could see this situation, people not quarantining, etc,  but I'll be good and just end this post without naming names! Ugh really people. 4,000 households and 800 infected people not at home?? It's beyond my comprehension. Be safe in all that cray cray!



Those people just don't GAF & are all about themselves & nothing else matters! Makes my blood boil!!

And it's no wonder we had over 700 NEW cases recorded yesterday with 13 deaths!!

The $200 Hundred dollar fine for not wearing a mask is for the first time only. If caught a second time NOT wearing one you go to Court. So add another $1K+ (that's just a baseline!) for Court fees & a penalty & if you didn't have a criminal record, you will have one now!

Also here in my Country, if you don't pay fines they put Sanction(s) on your car(s) if you have one registered in your name. This means, *IF* you have outstanding fine(s) you cannot re-register your car until ALL fines are paid off! You only have 3 Months after the registration has expired to pay the fine(s) in full before you have to take your car into a car service center (mechanic) & get a roadworthy certificate. This can cost you BIG time! And if you are driving an unregistered car, the police seize it, and it gets towed & impounded for 30 days. You have to pay the fine to get your car out from impound.  Fines like this start from over $2.5K & beyond!


----------



## mzbaglady1

ThisVNchick said:


> I was browsing through the news this morning while nursing my infant and learned that some idiot In Arkansas decided to plant the China-sent seeds. He even said he thought it was weird that the envelope said “studded earrings”. He said he planted it and even regularly fertilized it and it kept growing (growing “like crazy” are his exact words). His defense was he planted them before hearing about it on the news to NOT plant them.
> 
> My god. No wonder we’re leading in cases and deaths in this pandemic...so many idiots in this country.


Maybe a wish that the body snatchers come and get him.


----------



## rutabaga

bag-mania said:


> I saw that too. At least four people have come forward and admitted to planting seeds they didn't order to see what would happen. There are probably others. Apparently shipments had been sent out for the past few months before the news broke about the seeds. If the mystery seed shipments were a test, it certainly proves there are some people who will happily risk introducing a weird species/plant disease to their region to satisfy their curiosity.
> 
> Here is the plant that the guy in Arkansas grew. It has not been identified yet but it looks like some type of squash.
> View attachment 4809405



I saw photos of the seeds and some look like melon seeds while others look like large lemon seeds. SO DUMB (I'm also in the US).


----------



## ThisVNchick

mzbaglady1 said:


> Maybe a wish that the body snatchers come and get him.


They can take all of the other idiots as well if they'd like, please! 

It's like living in a Jack and the Beanstalk fairytale. Hm, the envelope did say "studded earrings" and here are a pack of seeds. Maybe, just maybe, if I plant them with lovingly care, they'll bear me some studded earrings


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

Sharing an interactive computation model video on the importance of masks...


----------



## 880

pearlsnjeans said:


> ignorance. I had been verbally harassed and spat on while on the bus commuting to work, while walking to my building from my parking spot, as well as just going out for a short walk (while wearing a mask) in my neighborhood for fresh air and exercise while I'm wearing a mask and minding my physical distance from others.


OMG,  this is so horrible. I am so sorry you are going through this! Hope you can try to stay safe and healthy!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

880 said:


> OMG,  this is so horrible. I am so sorry you are going through this! Hope you can try to stay safe and healthy!



I'm actually not surprised that this is happening (dealing with ignorance and xenophobia).  It's just really annoying and stifling to change my routine and really plan when, where, how long should I be out when I need to venture outside.


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s awful @pearlsnjeans no one should have to go though that.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

pixiejenna said:


> That’s awful @pearlsnjeans no one should have to go though that.



To be honest, at the beginning of this pandemic, I had a more positive attitude about things. But a couple of months of being semi-isolated and then on top of that having to deal with ignorance and xenophobia, it's wearing down on me. 

I'm sure all of us here are strugglling very much because we can't move as freely like we used to.

Thank you for your kind words, please be well and stay safe.


----------



## zinacef

I’m just so heartbroken for a young guy who’s my patient this week, been in the hospital for a month now, on the vent, on ECMO since day 1, on dialysis—- been thru so much COViD testing and is negative. We’re still trying to wake him up, just so sad , his family hasn’t seen him yet. I just can’t . He came in without any medical history and I don’t think he will make it. So sad. If I’m his family, I’ll go crazy not seeing him and knowing how he is really. I shaved him and he seemed to look so peaceful after.  Sometimes, I just don’t know how much more I can take. All night, it’s like a parade of patients coming in. Unfortunately, there’s no end in sight.


----------



## justwatchin

pearlsnjeans said:


> To be honest, at the beginning of this pandemic, I had a more positive attitude about things. But a couple of months of being semi-isolated and then on top of that having to deal with ignorance and xenophobia, it's wearing down on me.
> 
> I'm sure all of us here are strugglling very much because we can't move as freely like we used to.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, please be well and stay safe.


Pandemic fatigue is real so know you’re not alone. And coupled with what you’re experiencing is hard but don’t give in, protect yourself because you’re important and come here for support. We will all get through this of that I’m sure


----------



## Tootsie17

zinacef said:


> I’m just so heartbroken for a young guy who’s my patient this week, been in the hospital for a month now, on the vent, on ECMO since day 1, on dialysis—- been thru so much COViD testing and is negative. We’re still trying to wake him up, just so sad , his family hasn’t seen him yet. I just can’t . He came in without any medical history and I don’t think he will make it. So sad. If I’m his family, I’ll go crazy not seeing him and knowing how he is really. I shaved him and he seemed to look so peaceful after.  Sometimes, I just don’t know how much more I can take. All night, it’s like a parade of patients coming in. Unfortunately, there’s no end in sight.


@zinacef...my heart goes out to you and what you are dealing with daily.  I cannot imagine the amount of strength you need to do your job. Take care of yourself so that you can continue to help others.


----------



## buffalogal

Pandemic fatigue ... those were the words I was looking for. I also felt more optimistic than most at the beginning of lockdown. There was a sort of peace to it - a “we’re in this together” (at least in my area) and we’ll get thru it. There was novelty in “ok, what can I do to entertain myself at home.”

But at this point there is so much division and vitriol ... it seems we are doomed. I am tired of seeing my sisters struggle to keep their long-term care residents safe while lacking critical PPE and resources. I am tired of not being able to travel to my office to see my staff. I am tired of washing dishes because I have to cook so much (lol). I am tired of seeing people not show basic compassion to their fellow man. I am tired of seeing that states have to stack bodies in refrigerated trucks yet people deny the reality of the situation.

I am more fortunate than many. My hubby and I have continued working through all this. We have no loss of income and our companies are doing well. We are trying to do our part in terms of personal behaviors and donating where we can. But I am still ... tired.

I look forward to reading TPF daily to help me with my “blues” and to help keep me sane.  Hope you all stay safe and healthy.


----------



## elvisfan4life

zinacef said:


> I’m just so heartbroken for a young guy who’s my patient this week, been in the hospital for a month now, on the vent, on ECMO since day 1, on dialysis—- been thru so much COViD testing and is negative. We’re still trying to wake him up, just so sad , his family hasn’t seen him yet. I just can’t . He came in without any medical history and I don’t think he will make it. So sad. If I’m his family, I’ll go crazy not seeing him and knowing how he is really. I shaved him and he seemed to look so peaceful after.  Sometimes, I just don’t know how much more I can take. All night, it’s like a parade of patients coming in. Unfortunately, there’s no end in sight.


I cannot  begin to.imagine how.hard all of this must be for you just know we.are here for.you anytime in anyway we can be.of any.comfort even if.just to listen -take care of yourself -you.are.so  brave and caring and.kind.to.your patients I'm so glad they and.their families have you there for.them xx


----------



## zinacef

I actually find comfort when I relate my experiences at work with all of you. Most of my friends are nurses  and some doctors and I can actually feel the fatigue —- both mental and psychological. Sometimes, I don’t want to talk about it because it’s so negative and morbid. Most of the time, I couldn’t help but cry when I talk to my patients , to let them know that their mamma or their husband called or their children. I know it sounds dramatic but it’s so so sad when a patient passes away and all they ask for is their families.  So so many stories and so so many nurses breaking down at the bedside. It is such an honor to be able to work on this  difficult time in modern history , it is indeed a calling, such a privilege to be a part of our patients lives. Thank you all for allowing me to share. Be safe and be well!


----------



## canto bight

I don't post or read here as frequently as I was in the past.  The most recent posts I just caught up on broke my heart.

I think that I am handling SIP and everything in general pretty well.  Certainly better than I expected and perhaps better than a lot of people in similar situations.  But I also feel the fatigue kicking in so I can't imagine what it must be like for people in the medical field, essential workers, or people who are just going through it because of nasty people around them or other circumstances.  

I have always been a big adventure, never homesick kind of person.  But I have to say I have never been so grateful for my home, family, and health as I am right now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

zinacef said:


> I actually find comfort when I relate my experiences at work with all of you. Most of my friends are nurses  and some doctors and I can actually feel the fatigue —- both mental and psychological. Sometimes, I don’t want to talk about it because it’s so negative and morbid. Most of the time, I couldn’t help but cry when I talk to my patients , to let them know that their mamma or their husband called or their children. I know it sounds dramatic but it’s so so sad when a patient passes away and all they ask for is their families.  So so many stories and so so many nurses breaking down at the bedside. It is such an honor to be able to work on this  difficult time in modern history , it is indeed a calling, such a privilege to be a part of our patients lives. Thank you all for allowing me to share. Be safe and be well!



One.of.the worst things for any family losing a.loved one is not being able to be with them I lost my uncle recently and it.is a.huge comfort to know a.nurse sat and held his.hand and.spoke to him I til he passed thank.you.on behalf of all the families of your patients xx


----------



## zinacef

dp


----------



## zinacef

elvisfan4life said:


> One.of.the worst things for any family losing a.loved one is not being able to be with them I lost my uncle recently and it.is a.huge comfort to know a.nurse sat and held his.hand and.spoke to him I til he passed thank.you.on behalf of all the families of your patients xx


Just no words!  Hugs to you and to your family!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Hurrem1001

The country has definitely lightened up on the citizens, which is nice. I don’t know the statistics here, but I believe them to be very low, as strict measures were put in place as soon as COVID-19 started spreading to other countries.
In May, they lifted the travel ban between towns, villages and cities, and they lifted the curfew.
The measures still in place are:
- Masks to be worn at all times in shops and other public buildings.
- Shops are obliged to take your temperature before you can enter.
- Names and telephone numbers of every customer must be entered into a log book, and I assume submitted to     the health ministry in the case of an outbreak.
- Strictly NO travel in or out of the country.
I think this country is doing extremely well, and I’m very grateful for the efforts by the government.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So here we go AGAIN!! Police & the ADF went door knocking to 1150 homes to insure those who had the virus were actually at home & self isolating. 250 PEOPLE were NOT at home when clearly they were told & instructed to stay home. So where the hell were they????? Everything here in my State has CLOSED DOWN?????? I seriously think that they are brain dead & if they took x-rays of their skulls, I'm sure the brain cavity would be empty!!!

Also, people trying to organize a protest on Sunday for having to wear a mask!! Claiming it's against their human rights!!! FMD! When will people frigging learn the sooner everyone does the RIGHT thing & follow the guideline restrictions we *Might* possibly be able to lift Stage 4 restrictions SOONER????? But NOT when you simply have people continually testing & trying & just plain ignoring the restrictions in place! Do they honestly believe that they are the only ones who hate wearing masks & following Stage 4 restrictions?????

OMG! Don't even get me started with people who are still having parties & gatherings & NOT wearing a dam mask!!!! And those breaking the curfew. One idiots excuse was, his so called "Pregnant" wife had cravings for a Burger & fries at 2.am in the morning, so he went to McDonalds to satisfy his wife's craving. The only problem with his BS story was the empty packaging of the McDonalds order.  Another idiots excuse was why he was traveling more then 5 km from his home was, he didn't like the "Vibes" in that area so wanted to go for drive. Just some of the most ridiculous BS excuses & laughable as to why they are out.


On a sad note: I met a woman who also was having dialysis, sometimes our time would overlap & we would just chat while having treatment. I hadn't seen her for over a week so I asked the hospital yesterday where she was & how she was doing only to find out she had passed away.   Apparently after leaving the hospital after one treatment session she was greeted rather exuberantly by a family member who had traveled from a hot spot suburb to see her. She had only just got out from her car & was walking to the front door when the family member hugged & kissed her before she could stop them, neither were wearing a mask. The woman rang the hospital the next day due to a high fever, to which then she was admitted into hospital & into the ICU. She passed away just 3 days later. That quick.


----------



## limom

2020 sucks!
First Covid and now Isaiah on top of all.
No electricity, no cable and it is hot as heck!
PSGE estimates power will be back on the 9Th.
People are really cranky and are fighting for free WiFi at starbucks!
@pearlsnjeans, my son quit his fastfood job because people were being complete out of control nuts.(he is asian too).


----------



## elvisfan4life

coachlover1000 said:


> The country has definitely lightened up on the citizens, which is nice. I don’t know the statistics here, but I believe them to be very low, as strict measures were put in place as soon as COVID-19 started spreading to other countries.
> In May, they lifted the travel ban between towns, villages and cities, and they lifted the curfew.
> The measures still in place are:
> - Masks to be worn at all times in shops and other public buildings.
> - Shops are obliged to take your temperature before you can enter.
> - Names and telephone numbers of every customer must be entered into a log book, and I assume submitted to     the health ministry in the case of an outbreak.
> - Strictly NO travel in or out of the country.
> I think this country is doing extremely well, and I’m very grateful for the efforts by the government.


Which country is this?


----------



## nycmamaofone

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So here we go AGAIN!! Police & the ADF went door knocking to 1150 homes to insure those who had the virus were actually at home & self isolating. 250 PEOPLE were NOT at home when clearly they were told & instructed to stay home. So where the hell were they????? Everything here in my State has CLOSED DOWN?????? I seriously think that they are brain dead & if they took x-rays of their skulls, I'm sure the brain cavity would be empty!!!
> 
> Also, people trying to organize a protest on Sunday for having to wear a mask!! Claiming it's against their human rights!!! FMD! When will people frigging learn the sooner everyone does the RIGHT thing & follow the guideline restrictions we *Might* possibly be able to lift Stage 4 restrictions SOONER????? But NOT when you simply have people continually testing & trying & just plain ignoring the restrictions in place! Do they honestly believe that they are the only ones who hate wearing masks & following Stage 4 restrictions?????
> 
> OMG! Don't even get me started with people who are still having parties & gatherings & NOT wearing a dam mask!!!! And those breaking the curfew. One idiots excuse was, his so called "Pregnant" wife had cravings for a Burger & fries at 2.am in the morning, so he went to McDonalds to satisfy his wife's craving. The only problem with his BS story was the empty packaging of the McDonalds order.  Another idiots excuse was why he was traveling more then 5 km from his home was, he didn't like the "Vibes" in that area so wanted to go for drive. Just some of the most ridiculous BS excuses & laughable as to why they are out.
> 
> 
> On a sad note: I met a woman who also was having dialysis, sometimes our time would overlap & we would just chat while having treatment. I hadn't seen her for over a week so I asked the hospital yesterday where she was & how she was doing only to find out she had passed away.   Apparently after leaving the hospital after one treatment session she was greeted rather exuberantly by a family member who had traveled from a hot spot suburb to see her. She had only just got out from her car & was walking to the front door when the family member hugged & kissed her before she could stop them, neither were wearing a mask. The woman rang the hospital the next day due to a high fever, to which then she was admitted into hospital & into the ICU. She passed away just 3 days later. That quick.


This story makes me so mad. Did the relative have Covid? How irresponsible of her.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

nycmamaofone said:


> This story makes me so mad. Did the relative have Covid? How irresponsible of her.



Yes unfortunately, either knowing or not knowing, I don't know.  Apparently she went down hill so fast it was staggering.

That's the main reason *some* private hospitals will NOT take patients who have tested positive with the virus. 3 Days is all it took to kill her. Can you imagine how bad it would be *IF* all the patients seeking treatment such as chemo/radiation or dialysis caught it???????

*ETA:* We are asked and told to PLEASE let the hospital know if we have any other symptoms (that are not side effects from treatment), she did so, so there are kind & compassionate people in this world still. So we are all grateful that she did. I just wish someone from her family could have been with her in her final moments.


----------



## pixiejenna

@coachlover1000 what country do you live in? It sounds like they have a good plan in place.

@lovlouisvuitton OMG I;m sorry to hear that you lost a friend/fellow patient in such a abrupt manner. 


My states numbers are going up big time. The state is broken into regions and 13 are at “warning level” whatever the hell that means. Business will now be fined for not enforcing the mask rule up to $2500. WTF it;s not the businesses job to police the customers. Why the hell not fine the offenders? All this will do is ensure that we’ll have more people yelling at us retail workers that they’re exempt. The best ones are the jack@sses wearing a mask/neck gators on their neck/chin telling you that they’re exempt. No you are lying it;s 80+ degrees and humid out you have a face covering on but aren’t wearing it properly. I’m worried about another shutdown soon because of how much our cases are increasing. I think that the rise in cases is because people are so burnt out from not really being able to do much they don’t even care anymore and are going on like everything is back to normal. I’m also worried about how awful work will be if we do have another shutdown.


----------



## LemonDrop

pixiejenna said:


> @coachlover1000 what country do you live in? It sounds like they have a good plan in place.
> 
> @lovlouisvuitton OMG I;m sorry to hear that you lost a friend/fellow patient in such a abrupt manner.
> 
> 
> My states numbers are going up big time. The state is broken into regions and 13 are at “warning level” whatever the hell that means. Business will now be fined for not enforcing the mask rule up to $2500. WTF it;s not the businesses job to police the customers. Why the hell not fine the offenders? All this will do is ensure that we’ll have more people yelling at us retail workers that they’re exempt. The best ones are the jack@sses wearing a mask/neck gators on their neck/chin telling you that they’re exempt. No you are lying it;s 80+ degrees and humid out you have a face covering on but aren’t wearing it properly. I’m worried about another shutdown soon because of how much our cases are increasing. I think that the rise in cases is because people are so burnt out from not really being able to do much they don’t even care anymore and are going on like everything is back to normal. I’m also worried about how awful work will be if we do have another shutdown.



I constantly hear that there is no way to enforce mask laws.  There is not enough man power.  Hire the man power.  People need jobs. Hire people and pay for their salary with the fines.  In the 10 minutes I was in the grocery store yesterday I saw 3 people without masks. Should be $200 fine each.  There. Pays the salary for the ticket writer and generate some tax money for my city.


----------



## pixiejenna

If they did that I’d be fine with it, but shifting the responsibility on to retail workers and fining businesses is not okay IMO.


----------



## Hurrem1001

For those asking I currently live very close to the Middle East. I don’t like to say exactly where. Silly as that sounds I have my reasons. I was planning on emigrating earlier on in the year as it’s getting too expensive for me to live here, but obviously that’s been put on hold for now. Hopefully next year! 
The government hear has been very proactive, and a vast majority of the people have no problem obeying the laws. Also, there is a deep respect and love for the elderly here, and many people live in multi-generational families.


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> Which country is this?


I can't blame if @elvisfan4life doesn't want to disclose her country, I bet many of us are already thinking about packing...

@*zinacef *I am very sorry for so much suffering with the Covid patients, stay safe and strong. I wish I had some encouraging news to share here.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

limom said:


> 2020 sucks!
> First Covid and now Isaiah on top of all.
> No electricity, no cable and it is hot as heck!
> PSGE estimates power will be back on the 9Th.
> People are really cranky and are fighting for free WiFi at starbucks!
> @pearlsnjeans, my son quit his fastfood job because people were being complete out of control nuts.(he is asian too).



I understand how your son feels. Xenophobic and ignorant people’s actions and words can wear someone down. I’m glad he quit his job. It’s not worth staying there when his humanity is not being respected, just because he’s Asian.

I’m under so much scrutiny even though I’m American. I’m often seen as “foreign” because of my Asian face. I’m often assumed as someone who does not speak English and blamed as “virus spreading C*****” 

I’m tired of it all.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> I can't blame if @elvisfan4life doesn't want to disclose her country, I bet many of us are already thinking about packing...
> 
> @*zinacef *I am very sorry for so much suffering with the Covid patients, stay safe and strong. I wish I had some encouraging news to share here.


I'm in the UK


----------



## zinacef

Decided to skip early morning hot yoga for a Walmart trip, never been for weeks now, first didn’t know that it opens at 7 am now then there as a long SD line , looking like disciplined thanksgiving sale. I lined up and it was heading to CS counter,  so ignorant me , asked what this line is for—— they all looked at me like an alien! It’s for Lysol wipes and spray. The first few got the 4 in a pack special wipes and for the rest of us, we got 1 of each. It was sold at a regular price. So I guess, this just started my stalking obsession—— will be in Walmart now early in AM.  We’re running out of spray plus the girls are heading back to school. Handbag obsession now on hold for Lysol stalking.


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm in the UK


Thanks for the info, but I was just attempting to joke about the possibility that some of us in areas of high numbers of COVID cases may wish to pack and move to countries where the virus is better controlled (like elvisfan4life 's country ).


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for the info, but I was just attempting to joke about the possibility that some of us in areas of high numbers of COVID cases may wish to pack and move to countries where the virus is better controlled (like elvisfan4life 's country ).


still not understanding? The UK is the worst in the world?


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> still not understanding? The UK is the worst in the world?


To the best of my knowledge, no.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So here we go AGAIN!! Police & the ADF went door knocking to 1150 homes to insure those who had the virus were actually at home & self isolating. 250 PEOPLE were NOT at home when clearly they were told & instructed to stay home. So where the hell were they????? Everything here in my State has CLOSED DOWN?????? I seriously think that they are brain dead & if they took x-rays of their skulls, I'm sure the brain cavity would be empty!!!
> 
> Also, people trying to organize a protest on Sunday for having to wear a mask!! Claiming it's against their human rights!!! FMD! When will people frigging learn the sooner everyone does the RIGHT thing & follow the guideline restrictions we *Might* possibly be able to lift Stage 4 restrictions SOONER????? But NOT when you simply have people continually testing & trying & just plain ignoring the restrictions in place! Do they honestly believe that they are the only ones who hate wearing masks & following Stage 4 restrictions?????
> 
> OMG! Don't even get me started with people who are still having parties & gatherings & NOT wearing a dam mask!!!! And those breaking the curfew. One idiots excuse was, his so called "Pregnant" wife had cravings for a Burger & fries at 2.am in the morning, so he went to McDonalds to satisfy his wife's craving. The only problem with his BS story was the empty packaging of the McDonalds order.  Another idiots excuse was why he was traveling more then 5 km from his home was, he didn't like the "Vibes" in that area so wanted to go for drive. Just some of the most ridiculous BS excuses & laughable as to why they are out.
> 
> 
> On a sad note: I met a woman who also was having dialysis, sometimes our time would overlap & we would just chat while having treatment. I hadn't seen her for over a week so I asked the hospital yesterday where she was & how she was doing only to find out she had passed away.   Apparently after leaving the hospital after one treatment session she was greeted rather exuberantly by a family member who had traveled from a hot spot suburb to see her. She had only just got out from her car & was walking to the front door when the family member hugged & kissed her before she could stop them, neither were wearing a mask. The woman rang the hospital the next day due to a high fever, to which then she was admitted into hospital & into the ICU. She passed away just 3 days later. That quick.


Sadly that can happen. My hackles are raised whenever I hear my close friends tell me they can't wait to hug me cuz all I can think is "no, no hugging til the frigging deadly cooties are gone.

On other news, my cousin just informed me her red-blooded cell count is something awful. She is a beast cancer survivor thanks to some toxicity in the water while they were expats in China. Her doc and i suspect this latest update might be related to her husband's multiple bouts with covid and her son catching it as well. *big sigh * when it rains it pours



LemonDrop said:


> I constantly hear that there is no way to enforce mask laws.  There is not enough man power.  Hire the man power.  People need jobs. Hire people and pay for their salary with the fines.  In the 10 minutes I was in the grocery store yesterday I saw 3 people without masks. Should be $200 fine each.  There. Pays the salary for the ticket writer and generate some tax money for my city.



Where I live, you cannot enter Uber or any business facility unless you are wearing a mask.



pearlsnjeans said:


> I understand how your son feels. Xenophobic and ignorant people’s actions and words can wear someone down. I’m glad he quit his job. It’s not worth staying there when his humanity is not being respected, just because he’s Asian.
> 
> I’m under so much scrutiny even though I’m American. I’m often seen as “foreign” because of my Asian face. I’m often assumed as someone who does not speak English and blamed as “virus spreading C*****”
> 
> I’m tired of it all.



Unfortunately I don't see this changing while covid is rampant and possibly thereafter thanks to the direction from up on top.



zinacef said:


> Decided to skip early morning hot yoga for a Walmart trip, never been for weeks now, first didn’t know that it opens at 7 am now then there as a long SD line , looking like disciplined thanksgiving sale. I lined up and it was heading to CS counter,  so ignorant me , asked what this line is for—— they all looked at me like an alien! It’s for Lysol wipes and spray. The first few got the 4 in a pack special wipes and for the rest of us, we got 1 of each. It was sold at a regular price. So I guess, this just started my stalking obsession—— will be in Walmart now early in AM.  We’re running out of spray plus the girls are heading back to school. Handbag obsession now on hold for Lysol stalking.



Yep this was my new normal for the past several months. You can still find aerosol on Amazon but the wipes are gone. Clorox says they cannot replenish the supply til 2021. Supply chain too broken.


----------



## Chanbal

I wish I had a better article to share. 

*The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away*









						The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away
					

No matter what happens now, the virus will continue to circulate around the world.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## pearlsnjeans

hermes_lemming said:


> Unfortunately I don't see this changing while covid is rampant and possibly thereafter thanks to the direction from up on top.



What do you mean by this? Do you just want people like me to not complain and accept it?!


----------



## hermes_lemming

pearlsnjeans said:


> What do you mean by this? Do you just want people like me to not complain and accept it?!


No not at all.  That's what this forum is for - to give people a chance to voice their personal opinion and complain. 

I dont think this toxicity is fair, heck why would I when i personally experienced my own discrimination not too long ago as a POC. I'm merely saying they act thus because it's encouraged.  In no way, am I saying its right.  In fact it sux.  Not too long ago, it was understood that you treat others with respect regardless of skincolor.  Now unfortunately that's no longer the case.


----------



## foosy

Chanbal said:


> I wish I had a better article to share.
> 
> *The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away
> 
> 
> No matter what happens now, the virus will continue to circulate around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


Great article - but it actually is good news, because it details how coronavirus becomes a much less potent seasonal flu type sickness.


----------



## Chanbal

foosy said:


> Great article - but it actually is good news, because it details how coronavirus becomes a much less potent seasonal flu type sickness.


It is better to see the glass half full.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Now there are articles about some sort of plague in New Mexico ..please make this stop!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanbal said:


> To the best of my knowledge, no.



I might be very wrong here, but when you posted about elvisfan4life, I think you might have got her mixed up with me.
elvisfan4life and another person asked me where I lived because of all the measures my country had implemented where the measures seem to have worked well. I also wasn’t willing to say where I lived for personal reasons.
I know I was completely bewildered when I read your posts initially.
If I’m wrong, and you did mean her, then I do apologize.


----------



## doni

foosy said:


> Great article - but it actually is good news, because it details how coronavirus becomes a much less potent seasonal flu type sickness.


Yes, this might be the best possible outcome in the end. Weakening of the virus combined with a an effective vaccine for the elderly and those at risk.
Here in Europe the virus seems to be rather weaker right now. It remains to be seen if this is an effect of the Summer, or it will stay like this in Winter. Let’s hope so...


----------



## minnnea

doni said:


> Yes, this might be the best possible outcome in the end. Weakening of the virus combined with a an effective vaccine for the elderly and those at risk.
> Here in Europe the virus seems to be rather weaker right now. It remains to be seen if this is an effect of the Summer, or it will stay like this in Winter. Let’s hope so...



I think the cases are on rise already. My country gets most new positives from returning citizens travelling in Europe. And the officials are messing up again when not having strict enough measures for those returning. Spain (not all areas) is in the brink of epidemic again like some Greek vacation areas.

Then also the deadliness in decline but then again at least in my country most cases are now in younger adults for whom the virus seems to be less leathal.


----------



## doni

minnnea said:


> I think the cases are on rise already. My country gets most new positives from returning citizens travelling in Europe. And the officials are messing up again when not having strict enough measures for those returning. Spain (not all areas) is in the brink of epidemic again like some Greek vacation areas.
> 
> Then also the deadliness in decline but then again at least in my country most cases are now in younger adults for whom the virus seems to be less leathal.


Yes, I meant there are more cases, but the hospitalisation and fatality rates are much much lower than in the Spring, meaning that the virus is right now weaker. It remains to be seen whether it will stay weaker in Winter, or become more  potent again...

True about Spain, but to be honest, in Spain everybody and their grandmother is getting tested (which is also the reason why it looks like more younger people get it), whereas I do not trust the numbers of Italy, for example, at all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

doni said:


> Yes, I meant there are more cases, but the hospitalisation and fatality rates are much much lower than in the Spring, meaning that the virus is right now weaker. It remains to be seen whether it will stay weaker in Winter, or become more  potent again...
> 
> True about Spain, but to be honest, in Spain everybody and their grandmother is getting tested (which is also the reason why it looks like more younger people get it), whereas I do not trust the numbers of Italy, for example, at all.


I'll bite. Why don't you trust the numbers of Italy?

Here in the states, its full blast. 

Silver lining: my backyard neighbors are no longer throwing caution to the wind and having millennial parties as the news has pointed out that they're not immune. 

But one of my older friends told me his 60 yr old buddies are blasting non social distancing, non mask wearing parties on FB


----------



## doni

hermes_lemming said:


> I'll bite. Why don't you trust the numbers of Italy?
> 
> Here in the states, its full blast.
> 
> Silver lining: my backyard neighbors are no longer throwing caution to the wind and having millennial parties as the news has pointed out that they're not immune.
> 
> But one of my older friends told me his 60 yr old buddies are blasting non social distancing, non mask wearing parties on FB


I just think it might be that in Italy they are testing less (which incidentally is not bad for tourism), and hence the numbers are so relatively low...
I have just been in Spain. Everybody I know seems to be getting tested there. Apart from tracing testing and so, people get tested on their own initiative before meeting family or going somewhere. There are posters advertising Covid tests _everywhere_. I know many people in Italy too, or who have vacationed there, and it does not seem to be the same situation at all.
In Portugal for example they have now changed protocols to test less, which is beneficial to tourism.
Numbers are so dependent on testing, it is dificultad to get a proper picture...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

Chanbal said:


> I wish I had a better article to share.
> 
> *The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus Is Never Going Away
> 
> 
> No matter what happens now, the virus will continue to circulate around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


Will an effective vaccine not eventually stop the circulation. Other vaccines have been effective in doing this. Even with people refusing the vaccine if most people get it the numbers infected won’t be able to pass it on to the vaccinated. The numbers contacted would be small and manageable and the bulk of people would be protected. Viruses never go away but people are vaccinated against them.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Double post. Whoops!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

doni said:


> Yes, I meant there are more cases, but the hospitalisation and fatality rates are much much lower than in the Spring, meaning that the virus is right now weaker. It remains to be seen whether it will stay weaker in Winter, or become more  potent again...



Doctors and scientists are also learning more about how best to treat symptoms which is helping to lower fatalities.


----------



## muddledmint

doni said:


> Yes, I meant there are more cases, but the hospitalisation and fatality rates are much much lower than in the Spring, meaning that the virus is right now weaker. It remains to be seen whether it will stay weaker in Winter, or become more  potent again...
> 
> True about Spain, but to be honest, in Spain everybody and their grandmother is getting tested (which is also the reason why it looks like more younger people get it), whereas I do not trust the numbers of Italy, for example, at all.


I don’t think you can assume that the virus is “weaker” based on lower hospitalizations and fatalities. There are other factors at play, including improved knowledge about how to medically manage this virus, the demographics of the people currently infected, and viral dose causing infections (potentially lower due to mitigation measures such as masking and due to the summer season when more people have windows open and spend time outdoors/heat/uv). The virus would have to mutate to become weaker or stronger. So far they haven’t talked about a major new mutation since the last one.


----------



## Chagall

More bad news. The number of Covid cases in the United States surpasses five million.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chagall said:


> More bad news. The number of Covid cases in the United States surpasses five million.




This number was quite devastating to hear.. Also the expected deaths by November was also
staggering to hear.
Still wishing & hoping people would be wearing masks social distance, not go into large groups
This is a devastating killer virus & we are all in this together & we can make a difference with wearing
a mask..
The vaccine will not be likely be here reportedly til early spring of 2021....
We need more than prayers , we need for all to take this seriously... it is overwhelming to have a loved one pass
or a loved one sick with severe symptoms


----------



## hermes_lemming

muddledmint said:


> *I don’t think you can assume that the virus is “weaker” based on lower hospitalizations and fatalities*. There are other factors at play, including improved knowledge about how to medically manage this virus, the demographics of the people currently infected, and viral dose causing infections (potentially lower due to mitigation measures such as masking and due to the summer season when more people have windows open and spend time outdoors/heat/uv). The virus would have to mutate to become weaker or stronger. So far they haven’t talked about a major new mutation since the last one.


Thank you! I was baffled why no one is factoring in the lasting effects of covid such as permanent organ damage or CFS?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Infections per day in.the Uk.back.up.to.over 1000 for the first.time.since June


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you! I was baffled why no one is factoring in the lasting effects of covid such as permanent organ damage or CFS?


What is CFS?


----------



## minnnea

elvisfan4life said:


> What is CFS?



chronic fatigue syndrome 
www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/could-covid-19-trigger-chronic-disease-in-some-people-67749/amp


----------



## doni

muddledmint said:


> I don’t think you can assume that the virus is “weaker” based on lower hospitalizations and fatalities. There are other factors at play, including improved knowledge about how to medically manage this virus, the demographics of the people currently infected, and viral dose causing infections (potentially lower due to mitigation measures such as masking and due to the summer season when more people have windows open and spend time outdoors/heat/uv). The virus would have to mutate to become weaker or stronger. So far they haven’t talked about a major new mutation since the last one.


Well, I meant it is weaker because of overall causing less harm. What the reasons are is the question, and who knows... Viral load seems to make a difference. There is that study measuring how UV rays significantly weaken the potencie of the virus, which would suggest a seasonal effect. Treatments could contribute to the fall in mortality but not to the fewer hospitalizations. More testing means more people without symptoms identified... We can’t assume anything, just wish. I am personally worried about Winter and flue season but hopeful that somehow the virulence will go down because, there is only hope.


----------



## Staci_W

Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week. 

I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them. I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear. 

Life is so blah.


----------



## limom

Love Of My Life said:


> This number was quite devastating to hear.. Also the expected deaths by November was also
> staggering to hear.
> Still wishing & hoping people would be wearing masks social distance, not go into large groups
> This is a devastating killer virus & we are all in this together & we can make a difference with wearing
> a mask..
> The vaccine will not be likely be here reportedly til early spring of 2021....
> We need more than prayers , we need for all to take this seriously... it is overwhelming to have a loved one pass
> or a loved one sick with severe symptoms


You would think that Herman Cain’s death would make a difference. Nope, people are blaming his death on Cancer. Never mind that he was a long time survivor.
I think some people are just stupid at this point. Thank god, I live in New York.


----------



## arnott

Was supposed to see the Backstreet Boys tonight,  but that was postponed a year!


----------



## muddledmint

Staci_W said:


> Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.
> 
> I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them. I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear.
> 
> Life is so blah.


The makeup thing is a plus for me. Now I just do my eyes and brows in a couple of min and I’m ready to go out! I wonder if cosmetic companies are suffering from low sales in blush, lipstick, foundation, etc.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Staci_W said:


> Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.
> 
> I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them. I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear.
> 
> Life is so blah.


I wear lounge clothes all day long. The only time I put on real clothes is when we go for a drive, about every 10 days. I've stopped straightening my hair. No makeup.


----------



## hermes_lemming

doni said:


> *Well, I meant it is weaker because of overall causing less harm*. What the reasons are is the question, and who knows... Viral load seems to make a difference. There is that study measuring how* UV rays significantly weaken the potencie of the virus, which would suggest a seasonal effect. *Treatments could contribute to the fall in mortality but not to the fewer hospitalizations. More testing means more people without symptoms identified... We can’t assume anything, just wish. *I am personally worried about Winter and flue season but hopeful that somehow the virulence will go down because, there is only hope.*


Less harm is defined as less deaths?  What about damage to the body that lasts for month if not permanent?

UV is used as a method to obliterate the bad cooties form a surface, not for the human body.

The medical community resemble the cast of GOT when you ask their thoughts of the upcoming flu/winter season.



Staci_W said:


> *Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance?* I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.
> 
> I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them.* I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear*.
> 
> Life is so blah.



Story of my life. My latest purchases have been lounge wear from the Gap and ON that can work as sleepwear, zoom wear, and loungewear.



muddledmint said:


> The makeup thing is a plus for me. Now I just do my eyes and brows in a couple of min and I’m ready to go out! I wonder if cosmetic companies are suffering from low sales in blush, lipstick, foundation, etc.





whateve said:


> *I wear lounge clothes all day long.* The only time I put on real clothes is when we go for a drive, about every 10 days. I've stopped straightening my hair. *No makeup*.


I stop wearing makeup. If I remember to wash my face and put lotion on twice a day, that's considered "winning" these days.  No joke.  LOL my definition of real clothes is putting on trainers and jeans to walk the dog or meet my two quarantine bubble friends once a month for a socially distanced picnic at a park to literally save our sanity.


----------



## lorihmatthews

My new uniform for working at home: leggings, t-shirt, long cardigan, flip flops. Ponytail, no makeup.


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> You can still find aerosol on Amazon but the wipes are gone. Clorox says they cannot replenish the supply til 2021. Supply chain too broken.



Most of the polyester spunlace (the substance the wipes are made of) is currently being used for the production of PPEs and medical gowns. I think we can all appreciate that the need for those has to take priority.

Clorox has promised a huge increase in production of their liquid cleaning products. We’ll have to do it old-school for awhile by using our own cleaning cloths or paper towels. Just pretend it is the 90s before the wipes were invented.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I think it is still important to feel as good about yourself as you can & makeup can be the "right fix", IYKWIM
just to give ourselves that little pick me up..& we have to try really try...
We are all struggling with this pandemic..


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> Most of the polyester spunlace (the substance the wipes are made of) is currently being used for the production of PPEs and medical gowns. I think we can all appreciate that the need for those has to take priority.
> 
> Clorox has promised a huge increase in production of their liquid cleaning products. We’ll have to do it old-school for awhile by using our own cleaning cloths or paper towels. Just pretend it is the 90s before the wipes were invented.


I rarely use wipes. I thought they would be easier to use than a spray and a cloth but I was wrong. The smell of the cleaner gets stuck on my hands. If I have to wear gloves while using it, that takes away the ease of use. The only wipes I use are the window cleaner ones to clean mirrors.

I have three huge containers of Clorox scrubber wipes I never use. I bought them in January.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> I have three huge containers of Clorox scrubber wipes I never use. I bought them in January.



If you put them up on eBay I bet you would have them sold within an hour.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> Most of the polyester spunlace (the substance the wipes are made of) is currently being used for the production of PPEs and medical gowns. I think we can all appreciate that the need for those has to take priority.
> 
> Clorox has promised a huge increase in production of their liquid cleaning products. We’ll have to do it old-school for awhile by using our own cleaning cloths or paper towels. Just pretend it is the 90s before the wipes were invented.


I was quoting Clorox in their recent media announcement that their supply chain is impacted until 2021, specifically for the wipes. Poor guys overshot the mark when they promised a huge increase in production a while back.

Lol roll back the clock on everything I say


----------



## muddledmint

whateve said:


> I rarely use wipes. I thought they would be easier to use than a spray and a cloth but I was wrong. The smell of the cleaner gets stuck on my hands. If I have to wear gloves while using it, that takes away the ease of use. The only wipes I use are the window cleaner ones to clean mirrors.
> 
> I have three huge containers of Clorox scrubber wipes I never use. I bought them in January.


I need every type! Some things are easier to spray, some to wipe, some to wash with soap and water. I prefer washing hands with soap and water, but need hand sanitizer too for when I’m out and about. I have cloth masks and surgical masks and N95s, masks for work and masks for non work, earloop masks and tie back masks, 4 different types of ear savers depending on the masks I’m wearing (sometimes I’m wearing two diff types of masks with two different types of ear savers at the same time since i have to double mask).


----------



## Lake Effect

Staci_W said:


> Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.
> 
> I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them. I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear.
> 
> Life is so blah.


Oh Lord I could hug you. I’m not the only one. The only thing that is keeping me from going completely over the edge is that a few weeks ago I had a family party and spiffed up a little, FT once a week, now every other week with my manager and Go to Meeting company wide meetings, now just down to once a month (from weekly). For the company meetings, I put on crushed mineral foundation, blush, lipstick and tamed my eyebrows, no eyes. Brushed hair back in clip with fresh top/blouse.
Come September, barring any craziness, I’ll be back on site twice a week. That will help me regain a little footing.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think someone mentioned Sturgis the other day. I didn’t even realize it was that time I have a few coworkers who usually go every year but I haven’t heard them mention it this year.


----------



## GhstDreamer

pixiejenna said:


> I think someone mentioned Sturgis the other day. I didn’t even realize it was that time I have a few coworkers who usually go every year but I haven’t heard them mention it this year.
> 
> View attachment 4814599


This is one of the reasons why America has 5 million cases and that's not including tons who don't get tested and go to these events, parties, clubs, beaches, etc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

zinacef said:


> I actually find comfort when I relate my experiences at work with all of you. Most of my friends are nurses  and some doctors and I can actually feel the fatigue —- both mental and psychological. Sometimes, I don’t want to talk about it because it’s so negative and morbid. Most of the time, I couldn’t help but cry when I talk to my patients , to let them know that their mamma or their husband called or their children. I know it sounds dramatic but it’s so so sad when a patient passes away and all they ask for is their families.  So so many stories and so so many nurses breaking down at the bedside. It is such an honor to be able to work on this  difficult time in modern history , it is indeed a calling, such a privilege to be a part of our patients lives. Thank you all for allowing me to share. Be safe and be well!


Thank you!
Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_My 2 kids came home in mid March.
My other child was already home with her gap year. 
One left a few weeks ago to move from one hot state to another hot state due to her starting grad school after a few years of working after college.
A week after all the contracts were signed and moving planned and paid for, the school decided to go all virtual. _
Needless to say, this made soooooo many students angry.
The other flew back to school(this in itself was a tough journey) to a hot state as well, where the daily counts of cases are rising and the death rates are not going down.
After going through getting the things from storage and settling in her dorm room,  the school notified the parents that they may indeed go all virtual. It's still not decided yet, so I don't even know how to buy her return plane ticket yet.
I am sooooo angry that these institutions are all for $$$$$ and don't really care about the students' welfare or their  pocketbooks!
My 3rd child's institution on the other hand decided to go all virtual way back. Let's just say this institution is in the forefront of scientific research and is part of guiding the world with medical knowledge. When this institution talks, people listen. 
It seems like this child's institution believes and trusts scientific data, and cares for the students AND the faculty.
I know that the schools have to make $$ but at what cost???
It's such a mess!


----------



## zinacef

Sunshine mama said:


> _My 2 kids came home in mid March.
> My other child was already home with her gap year.
> One left a few weeks ago to move from one hot state to another hot state due to her starting grad school after a few years of working after college.
> A week after all the contracts were signed and moving planned and paid for, the school decided to go all virtual. _
> Needless to say, this made soooooo many students angry.
> The other flew back to school(this in itself was a tough journey) to a hot state as well, where the daily counts of cases are rising and the death rates are not going down.
> After going through getting the things from storage and settling in her dorm room,  the school notified the parents that they may indeed go all virtual. It's still not decided yet, so I don't even know how to buy her return plane ticket yet.
> I am sooooo angry that these institutions are all for $$$$$ and don't really care about the students' welfare or their  pocketbooks!
> My 3rd child's institution on the other hand decided to go all virtual way back. Let's just say this institution is in the forefront of scientific research and is part of guiding the world with medical knowledge. When this institution talks, people listen.
> It seems like this child's institution believes and trusts scientific data, and cares for the students AND the faculty.
> I know that the schools have to make $$ but at what cost???
> It's such a mess!


This is what I’m scared of,  our youngest is leaving on Wednesday and as of this morning, it’s a go but who knows. We plan to move her on wednesday. We can only hope for the best!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

zinacef said:


> This is what I’m scared of,  our youngest is leaving on Wednesday and as of this morning, it’s a go but who knows. We plan to move her on wednesday. We can only hope for the best!


Hope you have a safe move in!


----------



## rutabaga

Staci_W said:


> Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.



I'm supposed to go into the office on Wednesday. Dreading getting up early, putting on makeup (just brows, eyeliner, shadow and mascara probably) and wearing non-yoga pants


----------



## pixiejenna

Our downtown had major looting again this morning. I wonder if any of my companies locations got hit I hope not. These people are savage they even looted a Portillos!(local fast food chain loved by all)  This is upsetting to think about having another round of this going on. I’m fortunate enough to be out pretty far in the suburbs but this unrest can travel anywhere. I know that other locations near ours hit but they’re also close to highways so easy to get away from for them to flee.


----------



## luckylove

Sunshine mama said:


> _My 2 kids came home in mid March.
> My other child was already home with her gap year.
> One left a few weeks ago to move from one hot state to another hot state due to her starting grad school after a few years of working after college.
> A week after all the contracts were signed and moving planned and paid for, the school decided to go all virtual. _
> Needless to say, this made soooooo many students angry.
> The other flew back to school(this in itself was a tough journey) to a hot state as well, where the daily counts of cases are rising and the death rates are not going down.
> After going through getting the things from storage and settling in her dorm room,  the school notified the parents that they may indeed go all virtual. It's still not decided yet, so I don't even know how to buy her return plane ticket yet.
> I am sooooo angry that these institutions are all for $$$$$ and don't really care about the students' welfare or their  pocketbooks!
> My 3rd child's institution on the other hand decided to go all virtual way back. Let's just say this institution is in the forefront of scientific research and is part of guiding the world with medical knowledge. When this institution talks, people listen.
> It seems like this child's institution believes and trusts scientific data, and cares for the students AND the faculty.
> I know that the schools have to make $$ but at what cost???
> It's such a mess!



It is so much easier for students and families when schools are transparent and decisive early on, like the school your 3rd child attends.  
The school my DS attends has not been very transparent and we are still struggling with decisions regarding Fall semester. It looks like the hybrid my son's school touted doesn't involve much in person class time at all... We are trying to nail down specifics because there has been too much conflicting messaging on this. Granted, it is a fluid situation. Hopefully, we will get some clarity. I feel for today's college students, especially Freshmen and Sophomores..... this isn't the college experience anyone would have wished for. At a time when they are supposed to be figuring out who they are, gaining some independence, building life long friendships and mentors.... what are they doing? Sitting behind a computer screen, isolated in a dorm where socialization is forbidden or they are thrust back into the nest with their parents.....


----------



## Sunshine mama

luckylove said:


> It is so much easier for students and families when schools are transparent and decisive early on, like the school your 3rd child attends.
> The school my DS attends has not been very transparent and we are still struggling with decisions regarding Fall semester. It looks like the hybrid my son's school touted doesn't involve much in person class time at all... We are trying to nail down specifics because there has been too much conflicting messaging on this. Granted, it is a fluid situation. Hopefully, we will get some clarity. I feel for today's college students, especially Freshmen and Sophomores..... this isn't the college experience anyone would have wished for. At a time when they are supposed to be figuring out who they are, gaining some independence, building life long friendships and mentors.... what are they doing? Sitting behind a computer screen, isolated in a dorm where socialization is forbidden or they are thrust back into the nest with their parents.....


So true!
It's tough for everyone involved,  but hopefully the decisions are based on data and safety.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm surprised that schools and universities are even entertaining the thought of in person instruction. Even if they've been closed since end of March, I don't think they've implemented anything to show they can safely re-open.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> I rarely use wipes. I thought they would be easier to use than a spray and a cloth but I was wrong. The smell of the cleaner gets stuck on my hands. If I have to wear gloves while using it, that takes away the ease of use. The only wipes I use are the window cleaner ones to clean mirrors.
> 
> I have three huge containers of Clorox scrubber wipes I never use. I bought them in January.


Wipes are absolutely terrible for the environment. Imagine all those wipes people use filling up the landfill. Maybe it’s good they are not readily available.


----------



## rose60610

pixiejenna said:


> Our downtown had major looting again this morning. I wonder if any of my companies locations got hit I hope not. These people are savage they even looted a Portillos!(local fast food chain loved by all)  This is upsetting to think about having another round of this going on. I’m fortunate enough to be out pretty far in the suburbs but this unrest can travel anywhere. I know that other locations near ours hit but they’re also close to highways so easy to get away from for them to flee.



Right. My sister-in-law's dr's appt downtown Chicago was canceled today due to another round of riots, Holy Name Cathedral sent out an email saying all their masses were canceled today "due to the recent unrest" as well, our friend got a text from his boss at 5 AM saying not to come in to the office in The Loop. Michigan Avenue got hit hard again, they busted in the mall that has a Nordstrom's and looted all the stores in there, and all along Mich Ave--the Gucci, Saks, Macy's, LV, etc. Last time this happened a few weeks ago, they came up HWY 14 and Sheridan Road and hit a few suburbs along the way, causing damage. We're bracing ourselves for tonight. During the last riots, the doormen in my sil's high rise building (right off Mich Ave--she lives on the 30th floor) shut down the elevators as they were fearful the rioters were going to break into the building and start going up the elevators to loot the residents. It was nuts. She and her husband made it a point to be in by 5 PM these past few weeks, they almost feel like prisoners in their own home.


----------



## Tootsie17

rose60610 said:


> Right. My sister-in-law's dr's appt downtown Chicago was canceled today due to another round of riots, Holy Name Cathedral sent out an email saying all their masses were canceled today "due to the recent unrest" as well, our friend got a text from his boss at 5 AM saying not to come in to the office in The Loop. Michigan Avenue got hit hard again, they busted in the mall that has a Nordstrom's and looted all the stores in there, and all along Mich Ave--the Gucci, Saks, Macy's, LV, etc. Last time this happened a few weeks ago, they came up HWY 14 and Sheridan Road and hit a few suburbs along the way, causing damage. We're bracing ourselves for tonight. During the last riots, the doormen in my sil's high rise building (right off Mich Ave--she lives on the 30th floor) shut down the elevators as they were fearful the rioters were going to break into the building and start going up the elevators to loot the residents. It was nuts. She and her husband made it a point to be in by 5 PM these past few weeks, they almost feel like prisoners in their own home.


This is so disheartening to read.  I hope you all stay safe and all the craziness will end in 2021.❤


----------



## 880

i*bella said:


> and wearing non-yoga pants


I*bella, I dont think I can fit into my non yoga pants. You are ahead! 

just Read further re the looting. I used to think that this on,y happened in countries with extreme poverty or unrest. I hope all of us stay safe.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Our Mental health care system here is FAILING miserably due to this dam virus!!! Those with mental illnesses are being turned away from hospitals & told not to go to an emergency room!!!  These poor souls are SELF HARMING, Trying to take their lives and you all you can do is just tell them to go home, they cannot help you???????? Seriously?????? I'm sick to death of hearing about the number of deaths from Covid!! What about the large number of deaths now due to mental illnesses??????? I can guarantee you they have skyrocketed due to covid & being lockdown!! It wouldn't be on news if it wasn't!!!! I'm dam right disgusted at the way people are being treated here, if you don't have covid, you don't get any treatment for what you desperately NEED!! You're NOT a priority, so stay home & keep self harming or just take your life. Absolutely despicable discrimination for ALL of those who desperately NEED treatment only to be turned away & told you cannot get help unless you have covid!!!!! Mental illness is also a VERY DEADLY KILLER??????? Also, what about those who desperately need surgery???? Nope, no can do, you'll have to wait because you don't have covid, so your health or well-being isn't important. FMD!

Makes me want to get my shotgun out & shoot the TV! I'm SICK of this dam Virus taking away everything else FROM everyone else!!!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> This is one of the reasons why America has 5 million cases and that's not including tons who don't get tested and go to these events, parties, clubs, beaches, etc.


Srsly. Its not rocket science.  If you don't wear a mask, practice social distancing and good hygiene, you run a risk of catching it.


----------



## maria28

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, not only is the virus deadly, but there are far reaching consequences, as well.  I was to start chemo in March, but it's been put off indefinitely.  All my checkup appointments and tests for spread that were to take place this month, have been rescheduled for the beginning of October.  In essence, my ultimate death will likely be from cancer, but it will also be covid related.  In my opinion, this wouldn't be happening on the scale it is if people had taken it seriously from the beginning.
> 
> And, this doesn't even take into account to mental health damage the pandemic is causing.


That’s terrible .  I’m so sorry to hear this.  Hope you can start treatment earlier and as soon as possible.
My mum is undergoing cancer treatment and her appointment too has been postponed for so many months. She was meant to have appointment in April, but at the moment she doesn’t know when she will see her oncologist again.  We know there is another growth somewhere as her CEA level has been rising again since last year after being low for a couple of years, but last PET and brain MRI scans haven’t  shown anything yet.

Sending lots of hugs your way...


----------



## 880

maria28 said:


> My mum is undergoing cancer treatment and her appointment too has been postponed for so many months.


Am so sorry Cavalier Girl and Maria28. CG, I hope you can start chemo soon and Maria 28’s mother gets her appt very soon!


----------



## MahaM

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Our Mental health care system here is FAILING miserably due to this dam virus!!! Those with mental illnesses are being turned away from hospitals & told not to go to an emergency room!!!  These poor souls are SELF HARMING, Trying to take their lives and you all you can do is just tell them to go home, they cannot help you???????? Seriously?????? I'm sick to death of hearing about the number of deaths from Covid!! What about the large number of deaths now due to mental illnesses??????? I can guarantee you they have skyrocketed due to covid & being lockdown!! It wouldn't be on news if it wasn't!!!! I'm dam right disgusted at the way people are being treated here, if you don't have covid, you don't get any treatment for what you desperately NEED!! You're NOT a priority, so stay home & keep self harming or just take your life. Absolutely despicable discrimination for ALL of those who desperately NEED treatment only to be turned away & told you cannot get help unless you have covid!!!!! Mental illness is also DEADLY KILLER??????? Also, what about those who desperately need surgery???? Nope, no can do, you'll have to wait because you don't have covid, so your health or well-being isn't important. FMD!
> 
> Makes me want to get my shotgun out & shoot the TV! I'm SICK of this dam Virus taking away everything else FROM everyone else!!!!!


It’s sad and I understand what you mean...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, not only is the virus deadly, but there are far reaching consequences, as well.  I was to start chemo in March, but it's been put off indefinitely.  All my checkup appointments and tests for spread that were to take place this month, have been rescheduled for the beginning of October.  In essence, my ultimate death will likely be from cancer, but it will also be covid related.  In my opinion, this wouldn't be happening on the scale it is if people had taken it seriously from the beginning.
> 
> And, this doesn't even take into account to mental health damage the pandemic is causing.



I'm so so sorry!  I know exactly how you feel. I sincerely hope & pray you are able to get treatment sooner rather then later! 


I also had my treatment canceled in March, then we re opened June 1st after being lockdown. I received a phone call on Friday May 29th giving me the go ahead to start dialysis on Monday June 1st (so just had to wait the weekend). We then went on lockdown again just over 3 weeks later. I was extremely lucky to receive that phone call & be able to start dialysis. They did try to cancel my treatment, but the hospital said NO! Who knows what would have happened to me if I hadn't started treatment when I did. Most likely dead from renal failure. 


Mental health here is appalling ATM! I'm absolutely disgusted with the way people are being turned away from hospitals & told to go home, they cannot help you. It's ALL about dam COVID!!! Nothing & no-one is important anymore unless you have covid!!!


----------



## surfchick

Staci_W said:


> Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.
> 
> I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them. I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear.
> 
> Life is so blah.


I am so very lazy! I used to wash my makeup off before bed and put on a mask. As of March I havent done anything for my skin.  So my skin is breaking out and looks terrible! I also only wear my wine lounge pants and t-shirt. I change into real clothes if I am going grocery shopping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> I think someone mentioned Sturgis the other day. I didn’t even realize it was that time I have a few coworkers who usually go every year but I haven’t heard them mention it this year.
> 
> View attachment 4814599



I found some interesting reading about Sturgis.

This idiots response about the virus: * “I’m not convinced it’s real,” Thomas Seale of Denver, Colorado, told The New York Times. “I think it’s nothing more than the flu. If I die from the virus, it was just meant to be.” * No words.

More from the same article: 

Most infections can be traced to these super-spreading events, where one person infects many others, recent research out of Hong Kong found. The study described super-spreader events as the primary means of transmission of the virus.

“Superspreading events are happening more than we expected, more than what could be explained by chance,” Ben Cowling, an infectious-disease researcher who coauthored the study, told Business Insider in June. “The frequency of superspreading is beyond what we could have imagined.”

From another article: 

“Screw COVID,” read the design on one T-shirt being hawked. “I went to Sturgis.”

Bikers rumbled past hundreds of tents filled with motorcycle gear, T-shirts and food. Harley Davidson motorcycles were everywhere but masks were almost nowhere to be seen, with an Associated Press reporter counting fewer than 10 in a crowd of thousands over a period of several hours.

For Stephen Sample, who rode his Harley from Arizona, the event was a break from the routine of the last several months, when he’s been mostly homebound or wearing a mask when he went to work as a surveyor. 


Fellner felt that the risk of an outbreak would be felt long after the bikers leave. The city plans to mass test residents to try to detect and halt outbreaks, but the area’s largest hospital system is already burdened with the influx of tourists and bikers who inevitably need hospital care during this time.

Sample was aware his trip to the rally could end in the hospital, which seemed to weigh on him.

“This is a major experiment,” he said. “It could be a major mistake.” 

^^ You think?????

I don't want to upload the article's as they have politics in them, so staying away from that subject! Google is your friend!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lately I’ve been wearing makeup again because it helps lift my mood a little. I’ve been so anxious, angry, and frustrated that little things like looking presentable makes me feel a little normal. I miss dressing up but I go back to work soon so with the anxiety of being near people again comes dressing up. I just want 2020 to be over already.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rose60610 said:


> Right. My sister-in-law's dr's appt downtown Chicago was canceled today due to another round of riots, Holy Name Cathedral sent out an email saying all their masses were canceled today "due to the recent unrest" as well, our friend got a text from his boss at 5 AM saying not to come in to the office in The Loop. Michigan Avenue got hit hard again, they busted in the mall that has a Nordstrom's and looted all the stores in there, and all along Mich Ave--the Gucci, Saks, Macy's, LV, etc. Last time this happened a few weeks ago, they came up HWY 14 and Sheridan Road and hit a few suburbs along the way, causing damage. We're bracing ourselves for tonight. During the last riots, the doormen in my sil's high rise building (right off Mich Ave--she lives on the 30th floor) shut down the elevators as they were fearful the rioters were going to break into the building and start going up the elevators to loot the residents. It was nuts. She and her husband made it a point to be in by 5 PM these past few weeks, they almost feel like prisoners in their own home.


I saw a news helicopter filming the Best Best damage in the parking lot while there was a car loading up items, as they were filming . I also saw other people walk into the broken windows going to get items. caught right there on camera....


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> I rarely use wipes. I thought they would be easier to use than a spray and a cloth but I was wrong. The smell of the cleaner gets stuck on my hands. If I have to wear gloves while using it, that takes away the ease of use. The only wipes I use are the window cleaner ones to clean mirrors.
> 
> I have three huge containers of Clorox scrubber wipes I never use. I bought them in January.





bag-mania said:


> If you put them up on eBay I bet you would have them sold within an hour.





hermes_lemming said:


> I was quoting Clorox in their recent media announcement that their supply chain is impacted until 2021, specifically for the wipes. Poor guys overshot the mark when they promised a huge increase in production a while back.
> 
> Lol roll back the clock on everything I say


>$80 dollars on Amazon


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> >$80 dollars on Amazon
> View attachment 4815355


Wow! That's ridiculous.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> Wow! That's ridiculous.


yep, here is the link:





						Amazon.com: Clorox Disinfecting Wipes Lemon 3 Packs of 75 Count, 225 Count: Home & Kitchen
					

Amazon.com: Clorox Disinfecting Wipes Lemon 3 Packs of 75 Count, 225 Count: Home & Kitchen



					www.amazon.com


----------



## rutabaga

880 said:


> I*bella, I dont think I can fit into my non yoga pants. You are ahead!



I considered going in in sweatpants but then I found a pair of fat jeans that were once too large but now fit perfectly


----------



## Lake Effect

i*bella said:


> I considered going in in sweatpants but then I found a pair of fat jeans that were once too large but now fit perfectly


A loop around my complex is an 11-12 minute walk. Making it a goal to it 3x day. Something, anything, for dealing a business/business casual wardrobe again!


----------



## Chanbal

i*bella said:


> I considered going in in sweatpants but then I found a pair of fat jeans that were once too large but now fit perfectly


I'm having the same problem. I'm working partially from home and I feel like wearing sweatpants to work. Most of my clothes feel tight.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> yep, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Clorox Disinfecting Wipes Lemon 3 Packs of 75 Count, 225 Count: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Clorox Disinfecting Wipes Lemon 3 Packs of 75 Count, 225 Count: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


This is what I bought. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CJVPCO6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I paid $11.97 on January 15.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> I considered going in in sweatpants but then I found a pair of fat jeans that were once too large but now fit perfectly


I wore skinny jeans today. I couldn't decide if they felt tight because I'm not used to them or if I'm thicker.


----------



## rose60610

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Our Mental health care system here is FAILING miserably due to this dam virus!!! Those with mental illnesses are being turned away from hospitals & told not to go to an emergency room!!!  These poor souls are SELF HARMING, Trying to take their lives and you all you can do is just tell them to go home, they cannot help you???????? Seriously?????? I'm sick to death of hearing about the number of deaths from Covid!! What about the large number of deaths now due to mental illnesses??????? I can guarantee you they have skyrocketed due to covid & being lockdown!! It wouldn't be on news if it wasn't!!!! I'm dam right disgusted at the way people are being treated here, if you don't have covid, you don't get any treatment for what you desperately NEED!! You're NOT a priority, so stay home & keep self harming or just take your life. Absolutely despicable discrimination for ALL of those who desperately NEED treatment only to be turned away & told you cannot get help unless you have covid!!!!! Mental illness is also a VERY DEADLY KILLER??????? Also, what about those who desperately need surgery???? Nope, no can do, you'll have to wait because you don't have covid, so your health or well-being isn't important. FMD!
> 
> Makes me want to get my shotgun out & shoot the TV! I'm SICK of this dam Virus taking away everything else FROM everyone else!!!!!



You're absolutely right. After we were allowed to resume doctor and dentist appts, I went to my dentist for a regular check up. During our Illinois shutdown he and other dentists were denied seeing their patients unless for "emergency". That way they were not seen as laid off or shut down businesses to qualify for aid. He had a patient during that period who had severely infected impacted tooth, extreme pain, and needed IV administered antibiotics. He called around to hospitals, none would take her "due to Covid" even though most beds were empty. Finally he bargained with a doctor in a very prominent downtown Chicago hospital who told him to have her "come in the back door". They did, she got the IV, but never admitted to the hospital. After the IV, she was sent home, only to return the next day. It was a mess. From then on, the moral of the story became: *whatever* you got wrong with you, just show up at a damned hospital, *say you got Covid symptoms just to get your *ss in the door and seen by a doctor. *Isn't that sad? Being forced to lie just to get seen by a doctor? I think about when I had my appendix taken out, and am grateful that I didn't get appendicitis during Covid.  Some heart attack sufferers were denied care for the same reason. Covid is serious, don't get me wrong, but it seemed to me that if you came to a hospital with any thing other than Covid, you were screwed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> >$80 dollars on Amazon
> View attachment 4815355


Yea that's what a friend told me. We're just living whatever we got stocked up with regards to cleaning supplies,  garlic, tp, non-vegetarian protein sources.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

rose60610 said:


> Right. My sister-in-law's dr's appt downtown Chicago was canceled today due to another round of riots, Holy Name Cathedral sent out an email saying all their masses were canceled today "due to the recent unrest" as well, our friend got a text from his boss at 5 AM saying not to come in to the office in The Loop. Michigan Avenue got hit hard again, they busted in the mall that has a Nordstrom's and looted all the stores in there, and all along Mich Ave--the Gucci, Saks, Macy's, LV, etc. Last time this happened a few weeks ago, they came up HWY 14 and Sheridan Road and hit a few suburbs along the way, causing damage. We're bracing ourselves for tonight. During the last riots, the doormen in my sil's high rise building (right off Mich Ave--she lives on the 30th floor) shut down the elevators as they were fearful the rioters were going to break into the building and start going up the elevators to loot the residents. It was nuts. She and her husband made it a point to be in by 5 PM these past few weeks, they almost feel like prisoners in their own home.



OMG that is terrifying what if they had a fire who the hell is going to be able to run down 30 flights of stairs in time? 



lovlouisvuitton said:


> I found some interesting reading about Sturgis.
> 
> This idiots response about the virus: * “I’m not convinced it’s real,” Thomas Seale of Denver, Colorado, told The New York Times. “I think it’s nothing more than the flu. If I die from the virus, it was just meant to be.” * No words.
> 
> More from the same article:
> 
> Most infections can be traced to these super-spreading events, where one person infects many others, recent research out of Hong Kong found. The study described super-spreader events as the primary means of transmission of the virus.
> 
> “Superspreading events are happening more than we expected, more than what could be explained by chance,” Ben Cowling, an infectious-disease researcher who coauthored the study, told Business Insider in June. “The frequency of superspreading is beyond what we could have imagined.”
> 
> From another article:
> 
> “Screw COVID,” read the design on one T-shirt being hawked. “I went to Sturgis.”
> 
> Bikers rumbled past hundreds of tents filled with motorcycle gear, T-shirts and food. Harley Davidson motorcycles were everywhere but masks were almost nowhere to be seen, with an Associated Press reporter counting fewer than 10 in a crowd of thousands over a period of several hours.
> 
> For Stephen Sample, who rode his Harley from Arizona, the event was a break from the routine of the last several months, when he’s been mostly homebound or wearing a mask when he went to work as a surveyor.
> 
> 
> Fellner felt that the risk of an outbreak would be felt long after the bikers leave. The city plans to mass test residents to try to detect and halt outbreaks, but the area’s largest hospital system is already burdened with the influx of tourists and bikers who inevitably need hospital care during this time.
> 
> Sample was aware his trip to the rally could end in the hospital, which seemed to weigh on him.
> 
> “This is a major experiment,” he said. “It could be a major mistake.”
> 
> ^^ You think?????
> 
> I don't want to upload the article's as they have politics in them, so staying away from that subject! Google is your friend!



The ironic part IMO is these people are the most susceptible to catching Covid, they;re older with pre existing health conditions.  The town hosting will pay the biggest price for this and the nearest hospitals will be too.


----------



## topcrickets

Everything becomes bad, i can't be as free as before


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> This is what I bought. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CJVPCO6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I paid $11.97 on January 15.





hermes_lemming said:


> Yea that's what a friend told me. We're just living whatever we got stocked up with regards to cleaning supplies,  garlic, tp, non-vegetarian protein sources.


The products with regular prices are usually 'currently unavailable'. I'm getting our groceries delivered from Whole Foods and Costco via instacart, and I've noticed several price increases. Fortunately, they have been relatively well stocked, but I miss going to nearby restaurants...


----------



## Chanbal

We need good news, I hope this helps: 

*Promising COVID-19 treatment sends Seattle biotech company’s stock soaring.*

*








						Promising COVID-19 treatment sends Seattle biotech company’s stock soaring
					

Shares in Seattle biotech firm Omeros shot up more than 60% Monday after a preliminary trial suggested the company's new drug, narsoplimab, could boost survival rates for COVID-19 patients on respirators.




					www.seattletimes.com
				



*


----------



## Chagall

The was a notation on our news that there is a huge motorcycle rally ‘Sturgis’ being held in the States with people going there from all over. No masks or social distancing, people packed in by the thousands! When it’s over everyone will return to their  respective states. Now that sounds like a good idea. Why wasn’t it cancelled?


----------



## limom

It is always nice to see Long Island featured on National TV!
NSFW








						Long Island Anti-Masker Hurls Insults, Threats Against Supermarket Employee
					

You wanna see someone disgusting ... check out this anti-masker who castigates a supermarket employee ... essentially calling her a loser because of her job.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## rose60610

Last night in Chicago I'm not aware of any further looting, at least on a large scale like Sunday night. Michigan Ave and Oak Street are the two main big name shopping areas in the city. Hermes, LV, Dior, Prada, YSL, Saks, others were totally destroyed, gutted and looted. There are Twitter feeds that show the looting inside the stores, they all brought garbage bags to load up and came armed with cable cutters etc to cut through cables holding expensive merch like bags, coats, etc. We had severe storms last night so maybe that helped prevent another crime wave.


----------



## rutabaga

Chanbal said:


> I'm having the same problem. I'm working partially from home and I feel like wearing sweatpants to work. Most of my clothes feel tight.



Part of me hopes that it's just my body being more used to wearing stretchy fabrics. But my scale tells me otherwise


----------



## GhstDreamer

rose60610 said:


> Last night in Chicago I'm not aware of any further looting, at least on a large scale like Sunday night. Michigan Ave and Oak Street are the two main big name shopping areas in the city. Hermes, LV, Dior, Prada, YSL, Saks, others were totally destroyed, gutted and looted. There are Twitter feeds that show the looting inside the stores, they all brought garbage bags to load up and came armed with cable cutters etc to cut through cables holding expensive merch like bags, coats, etc. We had severe storms last night so maybe that helped prevent another crime wave.


That is just disgusting. Never say never that massive looting and violence won't happen here in the near future, but I am glad to be living in Canada.


----------



## Coco.lover

So this year has been a doozy for obvious reasons but now my home just sold which I wasn't expecting ( I was expecting it to sell but not in 3 days). I dont know how I feel now. I work from home and my plan was to move to NV.  Nothing happened all year and now everything is happening.  Sorry dont know if this the right place to vent just needed to got this off my chest. I have been wanting to move for a while but now its freaking me out thats happening. I love the idea of change but completely scared all at the same time.


----------



## Chagall

i*bella said:


> Part of me hopes that it's just my body being more used to wearing stretchy fabrics. But my scale tells me otherwise


Oh your scales are probably wrong. Mine are inaccurate to the tune of three pounds since the start of the virus. Time to get a new set.


----------



## minnnea

Coco.lover said:


> So this year has been a doozy for obvious reasons but now my home just sold which I wasn't expecting ( I was expecting it to sell but not in 3 days). I dont know how I feel now. I work from home and my plan was to move to NV.  Nothing happened all year and now everything is happening.  Sorry dont know if this the right place to vent just needed to got this off my chest. I have been wanting to move for a while but now its freaking me out thats happening. I love the idea of change but completely scared all at the same time.


First I love your Youtube channel 

congrats on selling your house! I suppose big changes always give us complex emotions even though there is something to wait and good to come. I just changed just rental apartments but had similiar feelings - overwhelming.


----------



## minnnea

Just re-read the title and oh covid 19 has had a huge impact in my life. It is because of this that I moved together with my SO! We work in different cities with long distance but as he cannot go to office he moved to ”my city”.

nice to realize something positive for awhile!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

limom said:


> It is always nice to see Long Island featured on National TV!
> NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Island Anti-Masker Hurls Insults, Threats Against Supermarket Employee
> 
> 
> You wanna see someone disgusting ... check out this anti-masker who castigates a supermarket employee ... essentially calling her a loser because of her job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



You are not alone! It's also happening here too! We're told and asked NOT to say anything to anyone NOT wearing a mask, let the security or the Police handle it. Sadly, even the police are being assaulted! One woman I watched on the news this morning was acting & saying the exact same things to police, she even kicked a police woman in her stomach! She was hauled off into a police van and taken to the police station & charged. She was released out on bail with a 6 month prison sentence hanging over her head now.

The ones that are being defiant and deliberately NOT wearing a mask are looking for a fight and/or to lash out at anybody who dares confront them. JMHO - Don't say anything to anyone not wearing a mask & don't even bother to acknowledge them. It's simply not worth being berated or assaulted in some cases, like here too, being spat on too.

On another note: McDonalds?????  You know there is a curfew & no-one is allowed out after 8 pm, so why the hell are _Most_ stores still open 24 hours?????? Not only that, you're the ones that are calling the police on the customers that come through your drive thru after the curfew???? It's NOT your staff's job to ask "Why" they are out, then call the police AFTER they have paid for their order???? How do you know for sure that they are not an essential worker???? FMD!


----------



## 19flowers

zinacef said:


> I actually find comfort when I relate my experiences at work with all of you. Most of my friends are nurses  and some doctors and I can actually feel the fatigue —- both mental and psychological. Sometimes, I don’t want to talk about it because it’s so negative and morbid. Most of the time, I couldn’t help but cry when I talk to my patients , to let them know that their mamma or their husband called or their children. I know it sounds dramatic but it’s so so sad when a patient passes away and all they ask for is their families.  So so many stories and so so many nurses breaking down at the bedside. It is such an honor to be able to work on this  difficult time in modern history , it is indeed a calling, such a privilege to be a part of our patients lives. Thank you all for allowing me to share. Be safe and be well!



thank you, thank you, thank you for all that you do!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

Staci_W said:


> Has anyone else gotten super lazy with your appearance? I used to enjoy mornings of putting makeup on and getting ready. Now I don’t get dressed several days a week. I put makeup on about twice a week.
> 
> I tried Stitch Fix and ThredUp good boxes recently. They sent some decent clothes. I kept a few things and have realized I have no where to wear them. I have no need for new clothes, except maybe lounge wear.
> 
> Life is so blah.



Yes, I have become the poster child for "letting myself go." I wore makeup to my dentist appointment last week and that was a big deal since it was the first time I'd worn any in months. Can't be bothered with jewelry either. I had to make myself put a pair of earrings in the other day and that was only because I didn't want the holes to start closing up. 

On the plus side I have saved a ton of money on makeup, clothes, shoes, and, yes, handbags, this year. At least I am keeping up with my skin care products but that's about it.

Working from home has made weight gain an issue. That kitchen is just too close.


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you so much, I need to get back to doing videos. The pandemic made  very sad and I don’t want to be insensitive and talk about luxury if that makes sense. Yea it’s mix of emotions. I know the change will good but nevertheless it’s scary. 


minnnea said:


> First I love your Youtube channel
> 
> congrats on selling your house! I suppose big changes always give us complex emotions even though there is something to wait and good to come. I just changed just rental apartments but had similiar feelings - overwhelming.


----------



## pixiejenna

rose60610 said:


> Last night in Chicago I'm not aware of any further looting, at least on a large scale like Sunday night. Michigan Ave and Oak Street are the two main big name shopping areas in the city. Hermes, LV, Dior, Prada, YSL, Saks, others were totally destroyed, gutted and looted. There are Twitter feeds that show the looting inside the stores, they all brought garbage bags to load up and came armed with cable cutters etc to cut through cables holding expensive merch like bags, coats, etc. We had severe storms last night so maybe that helped prevent another crime wave.



A lot of people are still without power from the storm. My GM has to buy a generator this morning and set it up because his wife who;s a high school administrator couldn’t work from home because the power is out with a expected to come back on Friday. The worst part about the looting is the news clips of some BLM speaker encouraging the looting saying it;s ok because the businesses have insurance and will get their money back. The looting will allow them to pay their bills and feed their families. WTF really?!? So you’re going to pay your rent in Gucci belts? It;s very clear that this was organized crime from the footage I’ve seen. Not only did they come with bags to take home what they stole, they had wire cutters, and drove their cars to the stores parked out front to carry home the stuff they’re stealing. Not to mention the number of people filming themselves stealing and offering advice to others on what to do.




lovlouisvuitton said:


> You are not alone! It's also happening here too! We're told and asked NOT to say anything to anyone NOT wearing a mask, let the security or the Police handle it. Sadly, even the police are being assaulted! One woman I watched on the news this morning was acting & saying the exact same things to police, she even kicked a police woman in her stomach! She was hauled off into a police van and taken to the police station & charged. She was released out on bail with a 6 month prison sentence hanging over her head now.
> 
> The ones that are being defiant and deliberately NOT wearing a mask are looking for a fight and/or to lash out at anybody who dares confront them. JMHO - Don't say anything to anyone not wearing a mask & don't even bother to acknowledge them. It's simply not worth being berated or assaulted in some cases, like here too, being spat on too.
> 
> On another note: McDonalds?????  You know there is a curfew & no-one is allowed out after 8 pm, so why the hell are _Most_ stores still open 24 hours?????? Not only that, you're the ones that are calling the police on the customers that come through your drive thru after the curfew???? It's NOT your staff's job to ask "Why" they are out, then call the police AFTER they have paid for their order???? How do you know for sure that they are not an essential worker???? FMD!



We do confront people at our store, how ever our hands are tied if they say they have a medical exception. The majority of the ones not wearing masks start filming on their phones when confronted lol.  Heck the other day I went to Trader Joe’s and a lady put her large dog in a shop cart the kid at the door asked if it was a service animal and she lied and said it was.  She’s not even in the store for 5 minutes and the dog starts coughing violently and didn’t stop the whole time I was there. People legit only care about themselves.


----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> A lot of people are still without power from the storm. My GM has to buy a generator this morning and set it up because his wife who;s a high school administrator couldn’t work from home because the power is out with a expected to come back on Friday. The worst part about the looting is the news clips of some BLM speaker encouraging the looting saying it;s ok because the businesses have insurance and will get their money back. The looting will allow them to pay their bills and feed their families. WTF really?!? So you’re going to pay your rent in Gucci belts? It;s very clear that this was organized crime from the footage I’ve seen. Not only did they come with bags to take home what they stole, they had wire cutters, and drove their cars to the stores parked out front to carry home the stuff they’re stealing. Not to mention the number of people filming themselves stealing and offering advice to others on what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do confront people at our store, how ever our hands are tied if they say they have a medical exception. The majority of the ones not wearing masks start filming on their phones when confronted lol.  Heck the other day I went to Trader Joe’s and a lady put her large dog in a shop cart the kid at the door asked if it was a service animal and she lied and said it was.  She’s not even in the store for 5 minutes and the dog starts coughing violently and didn’t stop the whole time I was there. People legit only care about themselves.


This is so sad, they just don’t care anymore.  In the same way, that we have family members calling us on phone to check on their family member and  in the end of the convo  , they cuss us out and wishing that we get COViD! WTH!  It’s really sad because we do have families to go home to, to work for , children to raise and there really is not enough money for us out there to be openly exposed to this virus. WE are so exhausted and overwhelmed!  I just don’t know anymore.


----------



## 880

Coco.lover said:


> So this year has been a doozy for obvious reasons but now my home just sold which I wasn't expecting ( I was expecting it to sell but not in 3 days). I dont know how I feel now. I work from home and my plan was to move to NV.  Nothing happened all year and now everything is happening.  Sorry dont know if this the right place to vent just needed to got this off my chest. I have been wanting to move for a while but now its freaking me out thats happening. I love the idea of change but completely scared all at the same time.


Congratulations! so happy to hear your good news! I think it’s normal to be scared and happy at the same time!
zinacef, we’re all happy to listen and grateful for the work that you do!
pixie Jenna, I’m sorry you have to deal with all of that, and I hope your GM is okay.
Cavalier Girl, I hope you can start treatment soon.
i*bella, Chanbal, bag-mania, ’m glad not to be alone re the tight clothes , but so long as we’re healthy. . .


----------



## rose60610

pixiejenna said:


> A lot of people are still without power from the storm. My GM has to buy a generator this morning and set it up because his wife who;s a high school administrator couldn’t work from home because the power is out with a expected to come back on Friday. The worst part about the looting is the news clips of some BLM speaker encouraging the looting saying it;s ok because the businesses have insurance and will get their money back. The looting will allow them to pay their bills and feed their families. WTF really?!? So you’re going to pay your rent in Gucci belts? It;s very clear that this was organized crime from the footage I’ve seen. Not only did they come with bags to take home what they stole, they had wire cutters, and drove their cars to the stores parked out front to carry home the stuff they’re stealing. Not to mention the number of people filming themselves stealing and offering advice to others on what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do confront people at our store, how ever our hands are tied if they say they have a medical exception. The majority of the ones not wearing masks start filming on their phones when confronted lol.  Heck the other day I went to Trader Joe’s and a lady put her large dog in a shop cart the kid at the door asked if it was a service animal and she lied and said it was.  She’s not even in the store for 5 minutes and the dog starts coughing violently and didn’t stop the whole time I was there. People legit only care about themselves.




I feel for your situation. In many cases, people have become effing animals, sorry not sorry. Chicago is a cesspool. I had to laugh at the "over 100 arrested" garbage from the latest round of riots/looting. "Arrested" means NOTHING in this city. I'll guarantee you every single one of those arrested went through the paperwork and was let out on the street again. And they're probably stealing again as we speak. Sound harsh? Mean? Cynical? It's reality, and I'm sick of the bleeding heart "leadership" who should just STFU and quit telling us "how much they care". There are articles today in the Wall Street Journal and Women's Wear Daily interviewing shop keepers who say they've been wiped out of everything they've worked their whole lives for, and are looking to move to another city. Like out of state. Undoubtably there will be more riots, LV, Dior, Gucci etc will be looted and gutted again. It's like those people who keep rebuilding their house on a flood plain over and over. You know, maybe it's time to stop rebuilding on the flood plain--DUH!! On the other hand, when you're selling goods at a 2000% markup or whatever it is and you can afford the rent on some of the most expensive real estate in the United States, it might take twenty more riots to rethink your business model in our precious little crime capital.

DH said one of these days the Allstate's, State Farms's, and other big insurers are going to proclaim "We are no longer going to insure properties in cities that allow them to get destroyed over and over and over", just like they dump your car insurance when you have too many accidents.  I wouldn't blame them one single bit. Is that what it's going to take to knock some sense into the mayors of these cities? The property owners that pay the taxes not being able to be insured to go after the idiots who allow their life's work to be destroyed over and over?

It's not worth confronting people who won't wear masks. At minimum I'd carry pepper spray to protect myself against morons who can't comply like the rest of us. But then an employer might not appreciate that. Sorry you have to go through such garbage.


----------



## elvisfan4life

zinacef said:


> This is so sad, they just don’t care anymore.  In the same way, that we have family members calling us on phone to check on their family member and  in the end of the convo  , they cuss us out and wishing that we get COViD! WTH!  It’s really sad because we do have families to go home to, to work for , children to raise and there really is not enough money for us out there to be openly exposed to this virus. WE are so exhausted and overwhelmed!  I just don’t know anymore.


I am so sorry people react In such a shameful way they may be scared and upset but you are bound to feel exactly the same but x a million you are very very special stay strong and stay safe


----------



## rutabaga

Well I was supposed to take the train to go to work for the first time today since March but late last night I received a text from work saying the office is closed due to a "situation" unrelated to COVID and that we couldn't even go to the office to pick up work. It must be really bad if they would rather you sit at home with nothing to do than to stop by the office. I can't find anything in the news so my imagination is going wild right now!

I'm bummed because I psyched myself to go in today to take care of something that I can't do remotely and was nervous about taking the train. My friend told me her friend got mugged because she was the only person in the train car, but my other coworkers say overcrowding is more of an issue.


----------



## MrsGAM

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I found some interesting reading about Sturgis.
> 
> This idiots response about the virus: * “I’m not convinced it’s real,” Thomas Seale of Denver, Colorado, told The New York Times. “I think it’s nothing more than the flu. If I die from the virus, it was just meant to be.” * No words.
> 
> More from the same article:
> 
> Most infections can be traced to these super-spreading events, where one person infects many others, recent research out of Hong Kong found. The study described super-spreader events as the primary means of transmission of the virus.
> 
> “Superspreading events are happening more than we expected, more than what could be explained by chance,” Ben Cowling, an infectious-disease researcher who coauthored the study, told Business Insider in June. “The frequency of superspreading is beyond what we could have imagined.”
> 
> From another article:
> 
> “Screw COVID,” read the design on one T-shirt being hawked. “I went to Sturgis.”
> 
> Bikers rumbled past hundreds of tents filled with motorcycle gear, T-shirts and food. Harley Davidson motorcycles were everywhere but masks were almost nowhere to be seen, with an Associated Press reporter counting fewer than 10 in a crowd of thousands over a period of several hours.
> 
> For Stephen Sample, who rode his Harley from Arizona, the event was a break from the routine of the last several months, when he’s been mostly homebound or wearing a mask when he went to work as a surveyor.
> 
> 
> Fellner felt that the risk of an outbreak would be felt long after the bikers leave. The city plans to mass test residents to try to detect and halt outbreaks, but the area’s largest hospital system is already burdened with the influx of tourists and bikers who inevitably need hospital care during this time.
> 
> Sample was aware his trip to the rally could end in the hospital, which seemed to weigh on him.
> 
> “This is a major experiment,” he said. “It could be a major mistake.”
> 
> ^^ You think?????
> 
> I don't want to upload the article's as they have politics in them, so staying away from that subject! Google is your friend!


Ugh, I didn't realize this was already going on. I actually know a couple that is there (they go every year) and I'm so surprised they decided to go anyway. The wife is a nurse and I can't believe she would want to be so unsafe We'll definitely be staying away from them for a while when they get back into town (they actually live in a city that's about 40 minutes from us by car, so at least they aren't close by). And I hope she self quarantines before she goes back to work.


----------



## pixiejenna

rose60610 said:


> I feel for your situation. In many cases, people have become effing animals, sorry not sorry. Chicago is a cesspool. I had to laugh at the "over 100 arrested" garbage from the latest round of riots/looting. "Arrested" means NOTHING in this city. I'll guarantee you every single one of those arrested went through the paperwork and was let out on the street again. And they're probably stealing again as we speak. Sound harsh? Mean? Cynical? It's reality, and I'm sick of the bleeding heart "leadership" who should just STFU and quit telling us "how much they care". There are articles today in the Wall Street Journal and Women's Wear Daily interviewing shop keepers who say they've been wiped out of everything they've worked their whole lives for, and are looking to move to another city. Like out of state. Undoubtably there will be more riots, LV, Dior, Gucci etc will be looted and gutted again. It's like those people who keep rebuilding their house on a flood plain over and over. You know, maybe it's time to stop rebuilding on the flood plain--DUH!! On the other hand, when you're selling goods at a 2000% markup or whatever it is and you can afford the rent on some of the most expensive real estate in the United States, it might take twenty more riots to rethink your business model in our precious little crime capital.
> 
> DH said one of these days the Allstate's, State Farms's, and other big insurers are going to proclaim "We are no longer going to insure properties in cities that allow them to get destroyed over and over and over", just like they dump your car insurance when you have too many accidents.  I wouldn't blame them one single bit. Is that what it's going to take to knock some sense into the mayors of these cities? The property owners that pay the taxes not being able to be insured to go after the idiots who allow their life's work to be destroyed over and over?
> 
> It's not worth confronting people who won't wear masks. At minimum I'd carry pepper spray to protect myself against morons who can't comply like the rest of us. But then an employer might not appreciate that. Sorry you have to go through such garbage.



I’m happy to be out in the burbs if I could I’d venture further out lol. But I am spoiled by living so close to work it will never happen. Let’s see if the new law making it a felony to attack retail workers enforcing the mask rule will actually mean anything.


----------



## zinacef

Chanbal said:


> >$80 dollars on Amazon
> View attachment 4815355


Actually got this in Walmart for less than $10 , 3 in a pack, I lined up for it at 650 then store opened at 7.  Sad, sad.


----------



## zinacef

elvisfan4life said:


> I am so sorry people react In such a shameful way they may be scared and upset but you are bound to feel exactly the same but x a million you are very very special stay strong and stay safe


Thank you, I do not even know you or anybody personally on this board but I feel compassion and real care for the work that we do as nurses. Thank you and be well!


----------



## rose60610

In other Chicago riots news from Sunday night: This was in the Chicago Sun Times and radio, it's on Youtube also:

The Ronald McDonald House in Chicago was vandalized during looting early Monday morning while families and their sick children huddled inside, the charity said Tuesday.

The Ronald McDonald House in the Streeterville neighborhood of the city’s Near North Side provides support for sick children and their families while the child receives medical treatment at nearby Lurie Children’s Hospital.

The charity said more than 30 families and their sick children were sleeping inside when the looters, who had taken over downtown, ransacking stores and vandalizing properties, started attacking the building.

*CHICAGO (WBBM NEWSRADIO)* -- Two-year-old Owen Buell and his family have been staying at the Ronald McDonald House near Lurie Children’s Hospital while he receives treatment for Stage 4 neuroblastoma. 

They were supposed to go home to Joliet to celebrate his birthday.
“We were going to have cake and ice cream and do some presents at home with his siblings and his grandma,” said Owen's mother, Valerie Mitchell.

But looting throughout downtown Chicago made it impossible. 
“We got a phone call from the nurse saying that none of the nurses could make it in for safety concerns and they didn’t want any families in the middle of that trying to walk into Lurie’s," Mitchell said.

The Ronald McDonald House was one of several locations hit early Monday morning.

“The whole door was shattered and it looked like a bullet hole, so I started freaking out thinking about how unsafe that was. You shouldn’t feel that way when your kid needs medical care. You shouldn’t be afraid to walk a few blocks down the street," she said.
Mitchell said the recent looting on top of a global pandemic only compounds the stress of her son’s diagnosis.

“I ask myself why can he not just have cancer? Why does there have to be coronavirus with it? Why is there all this protesting? I just feel like a lot of this stuff really makes it worse for him and our family. If he was going through treatment a year ago his siblings would be able to come here," Mitchell said.

Owen’s family hopes to go home in the next day or two before they return for another round of treatment next month.

*************************************************************************************************

Can you imagine? Looting the RONALD MCDONALD HOUSE???????  WTF IS WRONG WITH THESE ANIMALS? It's not enough to have a sick or terminally ill child and stay near Lurie Children's Hospital in the Ronald McDonald House, NOOOOOOOO, you gotta put up with looters who you don't know if are going to end up killing you like they shot other people during the looting. WELCOME TO CHICAGO!!! 

And isn't just wonderful that most Media--the NYT, Washington Post, etc  just don't seem to think this is newsworthy enough to report??  Nooooo, we need those tourist dollars so let's not tell people Chicago has turned into a dangerous crap hole, they can find out when they get here! I'll also guarantee that if on slim chance the Children's Hospital looters were arrested, they were let back out on the street that night. A looter who threw a chunk of concrete at a police officer's head and injured his arm was let out on $500 bail. He had several felonies on his record. This city used to be vibrant and fun. Now it's run by incompetent idiots who think cracking down on crime is wrong and criminals are having a blast. Terrorizing families with sick kids sounds pretty bad, right? Tell that to the major media, to them it's just fine! Not even newsworthy!


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw what they did and it is disgusting. My work dose fundraising for the children's hospital and this year it's been postponed until September due to the Corona virus. I don't anticipate us being anywhere near as successful as previous years because of Covid. We have our own kid and he normally would visit all the stores in the area when we do the fundraising I don't expect to see him this year. I can't imagine how much harder this is on his family and extra precautions that they must be taking.


----------



## arnott

Most places don't require masks here but certain places do.  I went to The Dollar Tree today and this sign was on the door,  but half of the customers inside were still not wearing Masks!   No one there to enforce the rule. They should have a security guard at the door to enforce it.  A lady and her daughter were paying and not wearing masks and the cashier didn't say anything.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

Coco.lover said:


> So this year has been a doozy for obvious reasons but now my home just sold which I wasn't expecting ( I was expecting it to sell but not in 3 days). I dont know how I feel now. I work from home and my plan was to move to NV.  Nothing happened all year and now everything is happening.  Sorry dont know if this the right place to vent just needed to got this off my chest. I have been wanting to move for a while but now its freaking me out thats happening. I love the idea of change but completely scared all at the same time.


Congrats on selling your house! It's exciting to start again in a new place. I'm so tired of this Covid situation that I dream of packing and moving to a new place almost everyday.


----------



## Chanbal

bag-mania said:


> 1) I had to make myself put a pair of earrings in the other day and that was only because I didn't want the holes to start closing up.
> 
> 2) On the plus side I have saved a ton of money on makeup, clothes, shoes, and, yes, handbags, this year. At least I am keeping up with my skin care products but that's about it.
> 
> 3) Working from home has made weight gain an issue. That kitchen is just too close.


1) It almost happened to me, so I started wearing earrings again.
2) I wish I could say the same, but I have been doing a lot of shopping therapy. 
3) I also gained extra pounds, sweatpants are weight gain friendly.


----------



## dorcast

arnott said:


> Most places don't require masks here but certain places do.  I went to The Dollar Tree today and this sign was on the door,  but half of the customers inside were still not wearing Masks!   No one there to enforce the rule. They should have a security guard at the door to enforce it.  A lady and her daughter were paying and not wearing masks and the cashier didn't say anything.


A number of retailers  have said that they won't enforce the rules because they are worried that their staff will be attacked. So though masks are required, they will  serve people who refuse to wear them.  It was at a Dollar Store, or someplace like it, that a guard was shot and killed for denying entry to someone.   Terrifying.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

This summer has meant cancelled vacations, cancelled baseball season tickets, and no flying (I'm a private pilot in a flying club, and I just don't want to share a Cessna 172 with others during a worldwide pandemic).  More eating at home, although we do a lot of takeout from our favorite restaurants.  After seeing Dr. Birx's scarves, I discovered Hermes scarves, and have been busy spending my summer researching and buying Hermes scarves with all the money I saved by staying home.  I pick out a scarf and an outfit to wear every day, even if I'm at home which I generally am.  It helps to keep me sane.


----------



## arnott

dorcast said:


> A number of retailers  have said that they won't enforce the rules because they are worried that their staff will be attacked. So though masks are required, they will  serve people who refuse to wear them.  It was at a Dollar Store, or someplace like it, that a guard was shot and killed for denying entry to someone.   Terrifying.



Lucky people generally don't carry guns in Canada.   Some places here do enforce it like when I went to the Disney Store and Hot Topic there was someone at the door to make sure you have a mask.


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you! The freakout part is over and now I'm looking forward to finding a new home in Las Vegas. Ill miss my friends but we will still see each other and Ill make new ones along the way. 


Chanbal said:


> Congrats on selling your house! It's exciting to start again in a new place. I'm so tired of this Covid situation that I dream of packing and moving to a new place almost everyday.


----------



## pixiejenna

The real problem lies in people keeping the mask on the entire time they;re in the store. It doesn’t matter if they wear one in if they pull it down under their nose, on their chin/neck, have one on but huge gaps no seal on the face, or half dangling off one ear. I’m in admin and every single time I walk on the floor I see tons of people doing all of the above.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I was debating even putting this here but today at work we had a medical emergency a guy had a heart attack(I believe). And while we’re trying to assist him at least 3-4 other customers decided to start filming this on their phones. So instead of calling 911 for help you’re filming someone who is in clear distress. I understand that most people don’t really know what to do in this sort of  situation but the fact that you’re in the way of people who are trying to help to film is so beyond wrong. This is so insanely upsetting to think that not only are these people filming this but what if they were going live with this? What if this persons family or friends saw this footage online before they were even admitted to the hospital? What about this person’s privacy? People are so quick to whip out the camera but not so quick to help. Needless to say it was a challenging day at work.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> The real problem lies in people keeping the mask on the entire time they;re in the store. It doesn’t matter if they wear one in if they pull it down under their nose, on their chin/neck, have one on but huge gaps no seal on the face, or half dangling off one ear. I’m in admin and every single time I walk on the floor I see tons of people doing all of the above.


This is why I refuse to dine at any restaurant, even outdoors. The waitstaff have the masks just covering their mouths.


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> The real problem lies in people keeping the mask on the entire time they;re in the store. It doesn’t matter if they wear one in if they pull it down under their nose, on their chin/neck, have one on but huge gaps no seal on the face, or half dangling off one ear. I’m in admin and every single time I walk on the floor I see tons of people doing all of the above.


I think the majority of people I see do this. Or wear valve masks, which are essentially useless as source control. It also kills me when they pull down the mask to talk to you. As they creep closer and closer.


----------



## GhstDreamer

hermes_lemming said:


> This is why I refuse to dine at any restaurant, even outdoors. The waitstaff have the masks just covering their mouths.


All the servers here have been good at wearing their masks properly and most people do wear properly as well. There are some morons who refused to but they are most likely oppositionally defiant with everything else in their life. Masks here are still mandatory. We are now battling  covid outbreaks amongst the low German speaking communities. First people who came back from the states (still happening - people are flying back from vacation in the US with covid), then migrant workers and now the Mennonite commmunities. Our actual community transmission is quite low and lots get tested. Our issue is the communities that live in large groups communally.


----------



## TC1

^^ this. We have a few outbreaks of communal living sects. They have come right out and said they will not stop gathering, eating together & working together...as it's their right. Well, that's all fine and dandy, but stop coming into cities and spreading it at Wal-Mart and the like. SMDH


----------



## GhstDreamer

TC1 said:


> ^^ this. We have a few outbreaks of communal living sects. They have come right out and said they will not stop gathering, eating together & working together...as it's their right. Well, that's all fine and dandy, but stop coming into cities and spreading it at Wal-Mart and the like. SMDH


Exactly! They continue to go around shopping even when they are positive! My friend who works in retail saw quite a few who went into her store and she was scared. You just have to assume they are positive since they all live together in large groups and share everything! Our health officials have paid visits to their communities but they refuse to believe covid exists.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It's horrifying to learn how this dam virus can mutate & create a completely new strain as New Zealand has found out. Their PM has stage 2 & stage 3 restriction in place. I'm not sure which areas are stage 2, but the stage 3 is in a hot spot. After over 100+ days free of the virus they now have a new strain of the virus that has mutated! They traced it back from frozen produce that was shipped from another Country. I don't know which Country, so whoever package and/or loaded the frozen goods carried the virus & it was able to mutate & stay active even when frozen & forever how long in cargo hold?

Sadly, and this is JMHO, we will never be able to completely eradicate this virus. It just simply mutates into a completely new strain depending on environments. It's frightening!

I'm trying to stay positive here! Our curve seems to have flattened, we have good days, then not so good days. I just want this dam lockdown over! 10 LONG WEEKS!!! We've been lockdown now close to 6 Months so far this year???????? I mean, I get it, it's deadly, but you simply cannot keep locking us down every time there's an outbreak! Those who were already struggling have simply folded now. It's heartbreaking, so many have lost everything, including their jobs.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> This is why I refuse to dine at any restaurant, even outdoors. The waitstaff have the masks just covering their mouths.


I also don't feel comfortable in restaurants yet, but I have seen a couple with tables relatively well spaced outside and the staff wearing face shields.

Things would be a lot easier if all of us would use common sense and wear masks outside. The virus doesn't survive without a host.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> I also don't feel comfortable in restaurants yet, but I have seen a couple with tables relatively well spaced outside and the staff wearing face shields.
> 
> Things would be a lot easier if all of us would use common sense and wear masks outside. The virus doesn't survive without a host.


No face shields here. Definitely not.


----------



## BigPurseSue

We went to a restaurant this evening for dinner. I was not comfortable with the idea but DH thought it would be an outing that would calm down my mom who has Alzheimer's. There was hardly anyone in the restaurant. Maybe 4 or 5 tables had couples. Otherwise it was a quiet cavern. Ordinarily on a Friday night this place that would be jammed, absolutely packed, with at least an hour wait for a table. Everyone wore masks, except for the diners. I kept my mask on for most of the time except while eating. 

There is another brew pub in the same shopping strip in which they're not strict about mask wearing, even though our city has a mask requirement. Every time I've driven past the place has been packed, crowded with drinkers and diners shoulder-to-shoulder, no one wearing masks. That's a place I don't plan to go anywhere near.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> We went to a restaurant this evening for dinner. I was not comfortable with the idea but DH thought it would be an outing that would calm down my mom who has Alzheimer's. There was hardly anyone in the restaurant. Maybe 4 or 5 tables had couples. Otherwise it was a quiet cavern. Ordinarily on a Friday night this place that would be jammed, absolutely packed, with at least an hour wait for a table. Everyone wore masks, except for the diners. I kept my mask on for most of the time except while eating.
> 
> There is another brew pub in the same shopping strip in which they're not strict about mask wearing, even though our city has a mask requirement. Every time I've driven past the place has been packed, crowded with drinkers and diners shoulder-to-shoulder, no one wearing masks. That's a place I don't plan to go anywhere near.


Thats the problem tho, even tho that place is packed - the patrons dont STAY there.  They go back to their respective homes and spread the virus.

IDK if its age, COVID or just stress but this is starting to show on my face.  Time to change my skincare rouine lol or at least abide by one.


----------



## NZMousee

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's horrifying to learn how this dam virus can mutate & create a completely new strain as New Zealand has found out. Their PM has stage 2 & stage 3 restriction in place. I'm not sure which areas are stage 2, but the stage 3 is in a hot spot. After over 100+ days free of the virus they now have a new strain of the virus that has mutated! They traced it back from frozen produce that was shipped from another Country. I don't know which Country, so whoever package and/or loaded the frozen goods carried the virus & it was able to mutate & stay active even when frozen & forever how long in cargo hold?
> 
> Sadly, and this is JMHO, we will never be able to completely eradicate this virus. It just simply mutates into a completely new strain depending on environments. It's frightening!
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive here! Our curve seems to have flattened, we have good days, then not so good days. I just want this dam lockdown over! 10 LONG WEEKS!!! We've been lockdown now close to 6 Months so far this year???????? I mean, I get it, it's deadly, but you simply cannot keep locking us down every time there's an outbreak! Those who were already struggling have simply folded now. It's heartbreaking, so many have lost everything, including their jobs.


Hi I am from NZ and in Auckland where we have a level 3 lockdown The hotspot you mention) While it’s a new form of COVID in NZ is not a mutated form it is the virus already tested and found to be in Australia and Britain with its origins tracked back to Wuhan. It is a different gene form to the one we have had previously and what the US has. They are still looking into where it came into NZ and if it was through refrigerated containers but they say the likely hood of this bring the source is low.


----------



## limom

> Exactly! They continue to go around shopping even when they are positive! My friend who works in retail saw quite a few who went into her store and she was scared. You just have to assume they are positive since they all live together in large groups and share everything! Our health officials have paid visits to their communities but they refuse to believe covid exists.


It is the same here in the USA. It is time to give people tickets, imho.


----------



## Chagall

What if they come out with a vaccine for one form of the virus and it mutates. Does that mean that you are not protected against the new mutation of the virus?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

NZMousee said:


> Hi I am from NZ and in Auckland where we have a level 3 lockdown The hotspot you mention) While it’s a new form of COVID in NZ is not a mutated form it is the virus already tested and found to be in Australia and Britain with its origins tracked back to Wuhan. It is a different gene form to the one we have had previously and what the US has. They are still looking into where it came into NZ and if it was through refrigerated containers but they say the likely hood of this bring the source is low.



Lol! Then the news channel I watch better get their facts right then. I only posted what I watched on the news in Oz.


----------



## minnnea

Chagall said:


> What if they come out with a vaccine for one form of the virus and it mutates. Does that mean that you are not protected against the new mutation of the virus?



I have understood that vaccines are most likely be effective for the virus even if it mutates somewhat. Again I am no doctor but as I understand there will most likely be somekind of characterisric from the original strain(?) in the virus and if it is not totally something else the vacciness should work.

mutations occurs anyway (and die out) and they may not be for the bad - they may actually weaken the virus. Mostly mutations are insignificant to us.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> No face shields here. Definitely not.


Some of the face shields on the market are relatively easy to use, they should be a must in public places.


----------



## minnnea

hermes_lemming said:


> No face shields here. Definitely not.



the guy that takes orders to table at my local mcdonalds (that is always extremely crowded) had a mask. None of the other staff wore. I have not yet seen any other personnel wear mask at restaurants/pharmacys/stores. I have seen some shields though.

still few cases in my country but compared to 2-3 weeks a cases have quadripled. BUT people are acting as there never were any corona cases. Testing at airport is not mandatory , last week we had a plane with 1/3 passangers testing positive. And do not let me start on quaranteen after travelling. I am pretty sure my country is to be ticking time bomb. I get it when things are good and there barely are any cases you can relax the restrictions but not forget how to act.

...  and lastly I’ll be a bit mean, I do not understand the selfishness of people that need to vacation travel during this times to more or less epidemic areas if at all. Then coming back, declining testing and continuing life as usual and in the worst case spreading the infection.


----------



## elvisfan4life

minnnea said:


> the guy that takes orders to table at my local mcdonalds (that is always extremely crowded) had a mask. None of the other staff wore. I have not yet seen any other personnel wear mask at restaurants/pharmacys/stores. I have seen some shields though.
> 
> still few cases in my country but compared to 2-3 weeks a cases have quadripled. BUT people are acting as there never were any corona cases. Testing at airport is not mandatory , last week we had a plane with 1/3 passangers testing positive. And do not let me start on quaranteen after travelling. I am pretty sure my country is to be ticking time bomb. I get it when things are good and there barely are any cases you can relax the restrictions but not forget how to act.
> 
> ...  and lastly I’ll be a bit mean, I do not understand the selfishness of people that need to vacation travel during this times to more or less epidemic areas if at all. Then coming back, declining testing and continuing life as usual and in the worst case spreading the infection.


I agree we all need.to stay in our own borders spend in our own countries and rebuild.our economies


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Easily, the thing that has affected me most is not being able to visit one of my Cavaliers that's in hospital this weekend.  She was in and out all last week with diarrhea and no appetite.  Wednesday, they discovered her kidney values are way off and by Friday they were worse.  She may be in renal failure, and I can't visit her because of Covid19.  Not even having to cancel chemo for myself during the pandemic has been this emotional.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Went to get covid testing done today as I started getting the chills, fever and digestion problems. I was feeling under the weather and very fatigued the last couple of days. I will be able to find out about my result tomorrow and as of now, need to self isolate. So crossing my fingers it is nothing!


----------



## dorcast

Cavalier Girl said:


> Easily, the thing that has affected me most is not being able to visit one of my Cavaliers that's in hospital this weekend.  She was in and out all last week with diarrhea and no appetite.  Wednesday, they discovered her kidney values are way off and by Friday they were worse.  She may be in renal failure, and I can't visit her because of Covid19.  Not even having to cancel chemo for myself during the pandemic has been this emotional.


I'm sorry, that must be heartbreaking.  I hope you are together soon, both of you healthy!


----------



## Tootsie17

GhstDreamer said:


> Went to get covid testing done today as I started getting the chills, fever and digestion problems. I was feeling under the weather and very fatigued the last couple of days. I will be able to find out about my result tomorrow and as of now, need to self isolate. So crossing my fingers it is nothing!


I hope your test is negative and that you recover quickly from hopefully just a case of fatigue maybe? Anyway, rest, recover and keep us all informed.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I wear lounge clothes all day long. The only time I put on real clothes is when we go for a drive, about every 10 days. I've stopped straightening my hair. No makeup.


Yep


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GhstDreamer said:


> Went to get covid testing done today as I started getting the chills, fever and digestion problems. I was feeling under the weather and very fatigued the last couple of days. I will be able to find out about my result tomorrow and as of now, need to self isolate. So crossing my fingers it is nothing!


I hope it is negative and you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

GhstDreamer said:


> Went to get covid testing done today as I started getting the chills, fever and digestion problems. I was feeling under the weather and very fatigued the last couple of days. I will be able to find out about my result tomorrow and as of now, need to self isolate. So crossing my fingers it is nothing!



I hope your test comes back negative.  

In the coming months as we enter into cold and flu season things will become even more confusing since so many symptoms overlap with Covid’s. Who would believe we would ever reach such a weird state where we feel ourselves beginning to get sick and think “I hope I’m just getting the flu?” Strange times.


----------



## hermes_lemming

minnnea said:


> the guy that takes orders to table at my local mcdonalds (that is always extremely crowded) had a mask. None of the other staff wore. I have not yet seen any other personnel wear mask at restaurants/pharmacys/stores. I have seen some shields though.
> 
> still few cases in my country but compared to 2-3 weeks a cases have quadripled. BUT people are acting as there never were any corona cases. Testing at airport is not mandatory , last week we had a plane with 1/3 passangers testing positive. And do not let me start on quaranteen after travelling. I am pretty sure my country is to be ticking time bomb. I get it when things are good and there barely are any cases you can relax the restrictions but not forget how to act.
> 
> ...  and lastly I’ll be a bit mean, I do not understand the selfishness of people that need to vacation travel during this times to more or less epidemic areas if at all. Then coming back, declining testing and continuing life as usual and in the worst case spreading the infection.


They do it because they don't want to deal with wearing masks is my understanding from those that I know who vacationed as such


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> Some of the face shields on the market are relatively easy to use, they should be a must in public places.


Honestly I'm still waiting for my area to be 100% face mask usage. I saw a handful who didn't.


----------



## msd_bags

We have the most number of active cases in Southeast Asia.  In the capital now, the national government has just mandated the wearing of face shields AND face masks in offices.  Used to be only face masks.  We can’t seem to be fighting this virus right here.  I’m sad with the still rising number of cases despite returning to stricter lockdown phase.

Btw, I have no issues in wearing both face shield and mask.


----------



## Aminu

minnnea said:


> I do not understand the selfishness of people that need to vacation travel during this times to more or less epidemic areas if at all. Then coming back, declining testing and continuing life as usual and in the worst case spreading the infection.



Exactly this ^^^ It is absolutely mind boggling to me why anyone would think it was a good idea to travel abroad on holiday during a global pandemic. Can't they just postpone until next year? Is it really worth subjecting yourself, your family and then everyone you come into contact with to this virus? How would you feel about inadvertently being the cause of someone's death?? I get that many Governments have not handled this properly (masks should have been mandated from the very beginning, borders closed to all but necessary travel, quarantine measures enforced etc), but do we really need to wait to be told these things? What has happened to common sense? I despair. And I can't even begin to comprehend those who refuse to wear masks - I haven't left my home without a mask since mid-March. I never take it off outside of my home and don't eat or drink in public. I know a nutritionist who is a staunch anti-masker - she believes we should allow our immune systems to do what they're designed to do and carry on as normal. That's great - good for you for being invincible. Sadly, many people aren't, so wear a mask to protect them at least. SMH

I'm exhausted by the incompetence of our Government (in the UK), the selfishness (of a minority) of people, and the endless onslaught of this virus. I understand the desire to get away from it all and go on vacation, but there is no escape. We are all responsible for how this plays out and must take the necessary precautions day in, day out for as long as it takes. Suck it up and get on with it.

Phew! Just needed to get all of that off my chest.

In the meantime, I daydream about the day when it's safe to enjoy a relaxing spa break - my ultimate happy place. Daily massages, deep cleansing facials, yoga classes, a nightly swim in the pool under the stars, someone else doing the cooking! Bliss....


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@Cavalier Girl and @ghostdreamer I’m thinking about both of you and holding you close to my heart, please update us when you can!


----------



## 880

GhstDreamer said:


> Went to get covid testing done today as I started getting the chills, fever and digestion problems. I was feeling under the weather and very fatigued the last couple of days. I will be able to find out about my result tomorrow and as of now, need to self isolate. So crossing my fingers it is nothing!


Fingers crossed for you GhstDreamer. Please take care of yourself and let us know! Hugs


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Last night in Chicago I'm not aware of any further looting, at least on a large scale like Sunday night. Michigan Ave and Oak Street are the two main big name shopping areas in the city. Hermes, LV, Dior, Prada, YSL, Saks, others were totally destroyed, gutted and looted. There are Twitter feeds that show the looting inside the stores, they all brought garbage bags to load up and came armed with cable cutters etc to cut through cables holding expensive merch like bags, coats, etc. We had severe storms last night so maybe that helped prevent another crime wave.


I am totally disgusted at this situation and angry!!!
I can't help but think though if SOME of these looters were driven by financial despair?
It just makes me think whether Jean in Les Misérables and SOME of these looters are in the same boat.
What can we as a society and individually do to help prevent this? Definitely not by the many, never to be satiated leaders of our states and country.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Oh your scales are probably wrong. Mine are inaccurate to the tune of three pounds since the start of the virus. Time to get a new set.


Please let us know when you find a "good" scale!
I need  a correct scale too.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Please let us know when you find a "good" scale!
> I need  correct scale too.


So far all the ones I tried are way off.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> So far all the ones I tried are way off.


What is wrong with technology!!!!


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> What is wrong with technology!!!!


Absolutely, they can’t seem to get it right. And the clothing manufacturers should up their game and start making clothes that don’t shrink so dramatically.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My precious Mia is home with me today.  They're doing a culture that takes 24 hours and should have the results on Monday.  My job today is to try to get her to eat.  I'm thankful to have her beside me again.  Her littermate, Emma, had been franticly searching for her.  They're both fast asleep right not.  For today, life is good.

Oh, and I'll take new, properly calibrated scales, too......


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jennalovesbags

Cavalier Girl said:


> My precious Mia is home with me today.  They're doing a culture that takes 24 hours and should have the results on Monday.  My job today is to try to get her to eat.  I'm thankful to have her beside me again.  Her littermate, Emma, had been franticly searching for her.  They're both fast asleep right not.  For today, life is good.
> 
> Oh, and I'll take new, properly calibrated scales, too......



Have you tried feeding her by hand? Thinking of you both!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

jennalovesbags said:


> Have you tried feeding her by hand? Thinking of you both!



Thank you!  Yes, she'll take a few licks and clamp her mouth closed.  Everything came on suddenly last week.  Before that, she had a wonderful appetite.


----------



## bag-mania

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you!  Yes, she'll take a few licks and clamp her mouth closed.  Everything came on suddenly last week.  Before that, she had a wonderful appetite.



Does she have any dietary restrictions or are you free to try anything to get her to eat? When I have had sick dogs with no appetite, I’ve had good luck with jars of meat baby food. It smells and looks gross but it is easy for them to eat and they love it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! Just kill me now!!! I've f**king had it with stage 4 restrictions!!! We were suppose to go back to stage 3 next month, September the 13th!!!!! Nope!! Our state leader announced yesterday that we will be in LOCKDOWN UNTIL MID OCTOBER???????? That's f**king 14 LONG STRAIGHT WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!! OMG! I'm fuming!!!!! It's been extended for another 4 WEEKS!!!! So not only have we been in lockdown for most of Winter, we're looking at midway through Spring time here in Oz!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Our number of daily cases has been over 300, we had one good day with just over 200 the other day. Over 700 has been our highest, which we haven't had in close to 2 weeks now. But WTF???? Keep us lockdown for 14 LONG WEEKS!!! It's f**king insane!!! So now instead of having just 4 weeks left to go, we now have 8 WEEKS TO GO???????? AND that will depend on the number of daily cases. I f**king hate our state leader!!!! If people were doing the RIGHT THING & FOLLOWING THE RESTRICTIONS WE WOULDN'T OF HAD OUR LOCKDOWN DATE EXTENDED FOR ANOTHER MONTH!!!! I'M SICK OF THIS SHYT!! JUST SICK OF IT!!!


*ETA:* I apologize in advance for my cursing & caps!(screaming) - But how would you feel being lockdown for this long & not be able to seek treatment for what you desperately need!!!! Not just me either, SO many people who need treatment are put on hold & told they are NOT a priority! It will be almost 8 Months lockdown so far this year???????? 

Not so end rant: I'm LIVID!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bag-mania said:


> Does she have any dietary restrictions or are you free to try anything to get her to eat? When I have had sick dogs with no appetite, I’ve had good luck with jars of meat baby food. It smells and looks gross but it is easy for them to eat and they love it.



She is on a special diet, but I'm going to try baby food anyway.  Just ordered it from Instacart.  Had to get the order up to $35 so I ordered ice cream....lots of ice cream.  My Xanax is getting low, so am resorting food self-soothing.


----------



## limom

@Cavalier Girl, hoping for the best for your fur baby.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Don't apologize, Lovlouisvuitton!  I totally get it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

limom said:


> @Cavalier Girl, hoping for the best for your fur baby.



Thank you, my dear.  As you know, I live and breath for my pups.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cavalier Girl said:


> Don't apologize, Lovlouisvuitton!  I totally get it.



Thank you!   It's all getting way too much for me now. 

I sincerely hope & pray your beloved fur baby gets better!!  

My beloved fur baby turns 15 at the end of this month. I can't imagine my life without him. I love him like my only child!


----------



## muddledmint

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! Just kill me now!!! I've f**king had it with stage 4 restrictions!!! We were suppose to go back to stage 3 next month, September the 13th!!!!! Nope!! Our state leader announced yesterday that we will be in LOCKDOWN UNTIL MID OCTOBER???????? That's f**king 14 LONG STRAIGHT WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!! OMG! I'm fuming!!!!! It's been extended for another 4 WEEKS!!!! So not only have we been in lockdown for most of Winter, we're looking at midway through Spring time here in Oz!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our number of daily cases has been over 300, we had one good day with just over 200 the other day. Over 700 has been our highest, which we haven't had in close to 2 weeks now. But WTF???? Keep us lockdown for 14 LONG WEEKS!!! It's f**king insane!!! So now instead of having just 4 weeks left to go, we now have 8 WEEKS TO GO???????? AND that will depend on the number of daily cases. I f**king hate our state leader!!!! If people were doing the RIGHT THING & FOLLOWING THE RESTRICTIONS WE WOULDN'T OF HAD OUR LOCKDOWN DATE EXTENDED FOR ANOTHER MONTH!!!! I'M SICK OF THIS SHYT!! JUST SICK OF IT!!!
> 
> 
> *ETA:* I apologize in advance for my cursing & caps!(screaming) - But how would you feel being lockdown for this long & not be able to seek treatment for what you desperately need!!!! Not just me either, SO many people who need treatment are put on hold & told they are NOT a priority! It will be almost 8 Months lockdown so far this year????????
> 
> Not so end rant: I'm LIVID!!!!


it seems ridiculous to me to shut down essential medical services during a lockdown for public health reasons. Like yes, shut down bars and retail and tax preparation offices and plastic surgery practices, but sick people still need care, corona or not.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

muddledmint said:


> it seems ridiculous to me to shut down essential medical services during a lockdown for public health reasons. Like yes, shut down bars and retail and tax preparation offices and plastic surgery practices, but sick people still need care, corona or not.



I 100% agree with you! 

I have a lot of health issue's aside from my dialysis that I simply cannot seek treatment for. I have an autoimmune disorder which I only found out at the start of this year. I'm STILL waiting to see all the specialist that treat my disorder. I did have appointments booked, which of coarse were canceled in March when we went on lockdown. So I have to suffer with the symptoms which I cannot do anything about & have absolutely no clue if I'll even be seen by any specialist this year! Not to mention my back surgery which has been postponed twice this year already, so I highly doubt I'll even have my much needed back surgery this year at ALL!

And poor @Cavalier Girl Is still waiting for chemo treatment (in the US I think?) & had the same thing happen to her. ALL her appointments were canceled. You don't have Covid they don't GAF!


----------



## bag-mania

Cavalier Girl said:


> She is on a special diet, but I'm going to try baby food anyway.  Just ordered it from Instacart.  Had to get the order up to $35 so I ordered ice cream....lots of ice cream.  My Xanax is getting low, so am resorting food self-soothing.



I hope it helps to kick start her appetite, Cavalier Girl!


----------



## Chanbal

Sharon Stone asks for prayers for sister who has COVID-19: *'One of you non-mask wearers did this' *“I beg you to know that this is real. I’m gasping for every breath, with oxygen. Please do this for the people that you love. Stand behind more tests, more masks, demanding that everyone wear a mask. You never, ever, want to feel like this,” she told the camera, starting to cry. “I promise you, I only have love in my heart, and it is breaking for people that can’t breathe.”








						Sharon Stone asks for prayers for sister who has COVID-19: 'One of you non-mask wearers did this'
					

The actress revealed that her sister, who has lupus, is in the hospital.




					www.yahoo.com
				



I can't understand why people don't wear masks. The video on the article is heartbreaking.


----------



## arnott

Went for Dim Sum today and they give you a big empty bowl so you can "sanitize" your chopsticks, bowls, and plates with hot water!


----------



## muddledmint

arnott said:


> Went for Dim Sum today and they give you a big empty bowl so you can "sanitize" your chopsticks, bowls, and plates with hot water!


I don’t know what to think about this. Is the water hot enough? Does this work? Lol.

I have heard about this in Asia, but with boiling pots of water on rolling carts and waiters using tongs to dip all the service items in front of customers before placing them on the table


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

muddledmint said:


> I don’t know what to think about this. Is the water hot enough? Does this work? Lol.
> 
> I have heard about this in Asia, but with boiling pots of water on rolling carts and waiters using tongs to dip all the service items in front of customers before placing them on the table



You just use the water from the tea pot they give you which is near boiling.


----------



## nycmamaofone

arnott said:


> Went for Dim Sum today and they give you a big empty bowl so you can "sanitize" your chopsticks, bowls, and plates with hot water!


This is a Chinese thing. Not sure why they do it but it’s a thing. Very common, even before Corona.


----------



## rose60610

Cavalier Girl said:


> Easily, the thing that has affected me most is not being able to visit one of my Cavaliers that's in hospital this weekend.  She was in and out all last week with diarrhea and no appetite.  Wednesday, they discovered her kidney values are way off and by Friday they were worse.  She may be in renal failure, and I can't visit her because of Covid19.  Not even having to cancel chemo for myself during the pandemic has been this emotional.



A lady I know had an elderly dog that was sick and wouldn't eat. She said she was beside herself and crying because her dog wouldn't eat. Tried giving it EVERYTHING, wouldn't eat. Finally tried cooked salmon. Dog loved it. 

Then, a neighbor lady had a dog--same story. I told her about the other lady who tried cooked salmon. So this lady tried it, dog ate it! Possibly worth a try? 
Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## arnott

nycmamaofone said:


> This is a Chinese thing. Not sure why they do it but it’s a thing. *Very common, even before Corona.*



I've been going to Chinese Restaurants my entire life and have never encountered this before.


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Went for Dim Sum today and they give you a big empty bowl so you can "sanitize" your chopsticks, bowls, and plates with hot water!


Nope you need soap still.  Sorry


----------



## hermes_lemming

muddledmint said:


> I don’t know what to think about this. Is the water hot enough? Does this work? Lol.
> 
> I have heard about this in Asia, but with boiling pots of water on rolling carts and waiters using tongs to dip all the service items in front of customers before placing them on the table


It lives on metal for up to a week. Posted about this and surfaces months ago


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> It lives on metal for up to a week. Posted about this and surfaces months ago


But what about the boiling water?


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> But what about the boiling water?


apparently according to Russian scientists water drastically affects it even cold water but it will not eradicate it the hotter the water the better the effect

Scottish tests are working with salt water as salt water helps fight colds and flu and we have had a lot of people at the coast s during the summer months  without a corresponding huge increase in deaths they wonder if the salt water is a factor? My late father sore by salt water for every ailment he used to sniff it up his nostrils for sinus problems and it worked better than any medicine


----------



## hermes_lemming

muddledmint said:


> But what about the boiling water?


Thanks for asking.  No, unfortuantely it can survive it.

I believe their heart is the right place - similar to non-contact temperature.

But as we all know now, just because you don't have a temperature doesn't mean you don't have covid.


----------



## bklner2014

arnott said:


> I've been going to Chinese Restaurants my entire life and have never encountered this before.


It might be a practice from Hong Kong, as I've not encountered this in Chinese restaurants in the US, Canada, Mainland China, Taiwan, and parts of Southeast Asia. I've only ever encountered this in Hong Kong, and then again only during my more recent trips (within the past 5 years)!


----------



## nycmamaofone

bklner2014 said:


> It might be a practice from Hong Kong, as I've not encountered this in Chinese restaurants in the US, Canada, Mainland China, Taiwan, and parts of Southeast Asia. I've only ever encountered this in Hong Kong, and then again only during my more recent trips (within the past 5 years)!


I think it is a Hong Kong thing as my husband and his sister (who grew up there) told me it was common when I first encountered it. I was surprised by it and they were blasé.


----------



## arnott

bklner2014 said:


> It might be a practice from Hong Kong, as I've not encountered this in Chinese restaurants in the US, Canada, Mainland China, Taiwan, and parts of Southeast Asia. I've only ever encountered this in Hong Kong, and then again only during my more recent trips (within the past 5 years)!



Really!   I was in Hong Kong in 2012 and 2015 and never encountered it!      The Waiter yesterday just put the bowl on the table without saying anything and expected us to know what to do!    I've been to this restaurant several times and this is the first time they've done that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Some good news the guy who had a heart attack last week at work made it. His wife called today. He has a few broken ribs but he survived. They said that they estimated that he was gone for about 4 minutes.  We had a AED but it told us not to use it. So we continued with compressions because he was clearly not ok. Moral of the story is don't stop compressions until the paramedics are there and able to take over.


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> Thanks for asking.  No, unfortuantely it can survive it.
> 
> I believe their heart is the right place - similar to non-contact temperature.
> 
> But as we all know now, just because you don't have a temperature doesn't mean you don't have covid.


So I looked it up because I have read about high temperatures to kill the virus but not specifically hot water. Apparently a study found that 15 min in 92 degrees Celsius will kill it, and a longer time is needed for lower temperatures. Therefore, a quick dip in hot water won’t do it. I couldn’t find much on boiling water at 100 degrees except a mention that the virus couldn’t be cultured afterwards with no details on the amount of time.


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! Just kill me now!!! I've f**king had it with stage 4 restrictions!!! We were suppose to go back to stage 3 next month, September the 13th!!!!! Nope!! Our state leader announced yesterday that we will be in LOCKDOWN UNTIL MID OCTOBER???????? That's f**king 14 LONG STRAIGHT WEEKS LOCKDOWN!!!! OMG! I'm fuming!!!!! It's been extended for another 4 WEEKS!!!! So not only have we been in lockdown for most of Winter, we're looking at midway through Spring time here in Oz!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our number of daily cases has been over 300, we had one good day with just over 200 the other day. Over 700 has been our highest, which we haven't had in close to 2 weeks now. But WTF???? Keep us lockdown for 14 LONG WEEKS!!! It's f**king insane!!! So now instead of having just 4 weeks left to go, we now have 8 WEEKS TO GO???????? AND that will depend on the number of daily cases. I f**king hate our state leader!!!! If people were doing the RIGHT THING & FOLLOWING THE RESTRICTIONS WE WOULDN'T OF HAD OUR LOCKDOWN DATE EXTENDED FOR ANOTHER MONTH!!!! I'M SICK OF THIS SHYT!! JUST SICK OF IT!!!
> 
> 
> *ETA:* I apologize in advance for my cursing & caps!(screaming) - But how would you feel being lockdown for this long & not be able to seek treatment for what you desperately need!!!! Not just me either, SO many people who need treatment are put on hold & told they are NOT a priority! It will be almost 8 Months lockdown so far this year????????
> 
> Not so end rant: I'm LIVID!!!!


I am truly sorry you are experiencing this. It must be terrible. I will keep you in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## southernbelle43

Current effect of corona virus on me.


----------



## glamourdoll.

arnott said:


> Went for Dim Sum today and they give you a big empty bowl so you can "sanitize" your chopsticks, bowls, and plates with hot water!



It's definitely a HK/personal thing, because typically... there are 2 tea pots, one of hot tea, and one hot water. A lot of older Asians have the practice of just rinsing everything with the hot water first, and then walking around with the bowl of hot water to find a place to dump it afterwards. It's kind of nice that the restaurant has it prepared already haha. I'm almost 30, and my family has done this at dim sum ever since I was little.


----------



## 880

bag-mania said:


> I hope it helps to kick start her appetite, Cavalier Girl!


+1. And Cavalier Girl, you deserve a lot of ice cream during this stressful time! Hugs


----------



## Staci_W

COVID has been tough on everyone. Myself included. The whole world is changing and we have to adapt. Everyone is finding ways to cope. What I don't understand is the recent push in anti-pedophilia because of COVID. 

I think we all can agree, pedophilia is bad. Why are people who never said a thing about it before now taking it on with such feverance? I've had to unfriend three people just today over it. It's weird. 

How can you care about COVID when there are pedos? Supporting mask wearing is supporting human trafficking (apparently it's easier to take kids with masks). People may be dying of COVID but how many kids have been trafficked, why isn't the media reporting on that? The government is using COVID to try to distract us from pedophiles!! 

Seriously WTF is wrong with these people that they had to jump to this completely different topic because of a pandemic? I think I understand why they chose this exact topic, because absolutely no one is going to argue with them that it's okay. But why did they need a different topic to go overboard on? How did their minds find any connection between COVID and pedophilia?


----------



## Tootsie17

southernbelle43 said:


> Current effect of corona virus on me.
> View attachment 4821399


How did you get a photograph of me? LOL!! Thank you for the best laugh I've had today.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This is me this morning!


----------



## muddledmint

Staci_W said:


> COVID has been tough on everyone. Myself included. The whole world is changing and we have to adapt. Everyone is finding ways to cope. What I don't understand is the recent push in anti-pedophilia because of COVID.
> 
> I think we all can agree, pedophilia is bad. Why are people who never said a thing about it before now taking it on with such feverance? I've had to unfriend three people just today over it. It's weird.
> 
> How can you care about COVID when there are pedos? Supporting mask wearing is supporting human trafficking (apparently it's easier to take kids with masks). People may be dying of COVID but how many kids have been trafficked, why isn't the media reporting on that? The government is using COVID to try to distract us from pedophiles!!
> 
> Seriously WTF is wrong with these people that they had to jump to this completely different topic because of a pandemic? I think I understand why they chose this exact topic, because absolutely no one is going to argue with them that it's okay. But why did they need a different topic to go overboard on? How did their minds find any connection between COVID and pedophilia?


It’s the q anon conspiracy thing. It’s totally insane.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tootsie17 said:


> How did you get a photograph of me? LOL!! Thank you for the best laugh I've had today.


Well everyone needs a laugh. It is the only thing that keeps us sane!


----------



## Vlad

Staci_W said:


> How did their minds find any connection between COVID and pedophilia?





muddledmint said:


> It’s the q anon conspiracy thing. It’s totally insane.



Indeed. It's a bunch of brainless conspiracies. Thanks, Internet.


----------



## Staci_W

muddledmint said:


> It’s the q anon conspiracy thing. It’s totally insane.





Vlad said:


> Indeed. It's a bunch of brainless conspiracies. Thanks, Internet.



I've gotten rid of, or silenced, the friends that tend to go for conspiracy theories. These are the usually normal people. I went to one friend's page and counted ten pedophilia posts yesterday. I unfriended. 

Maybe you can make COVID not seem real if you focus all your attention elsewhere?


----------



## muddledmint

Staci_W said:


> I've gotten rid of, or silenced, the friends that tend to go for conspiracy theories. These are the usually normal people. I went to one friend's page and counted ten pedophilia posts yesterday. I unfriended.
> 
> Maybe you can make COVID not seem real if you focus all your attention elsewhere?


I think that is exactly what is going on. Distraction. QAnon is a right wing conspiracy group. Remember the pizza parlor pedophilia ring rumor? It’s mind boggling that people fall for this because it is so stupid it’s cringeworthy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Staci_W said:


> COVID has been tough on everyone. Myself included. The whole world is changing and we have to adapt. Everyone is finding ways to cope. What I don't understand is the recent push in anti-pedophilia because of COVID.
> 
> I think we all can agree, pedophilia is bad. Why are people who never said a thing about it before now taking it on with such feverance? I've had to unfriend three people just today over it. It's weird.
> 
> How can you care about COVID when there are pedos? Supporting mask wearing is supporting human trafficking (apparently it's easier to take kids with masks). People may be dying of COVID but how many kids have been trafficked, why isn't the media reporting on that? The government is using COVID to try to distract us from pedophiles!!
> 
> Seriously WTF is wrong with these people that they had to jump to this completely different topic because of a pandemic? I think I understand why they chose this exact topic, because absolutely no one is going to argue with them that it's okay. But why did they need a different topic to go overboard on? How did their minds find any connection between COVID and pedophilia?



Ironically the people who have decided to focus on pedophilia instead of COVID are the same one’s who have no problem with children being separated from their parents and put in literal cages for months with no end in sight. They’re grasping for straws at this point anything to take attention away from COVID.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> Some good news the guy who had a heart attack last week at work made it. His wife called today. He has a few broken ribs but he survived. They said that they estimated that he was gone for about 4 minutes.  We had a AED but it told us not to use it. So we continued with compressions because he was clearly not ok. Moral of the story is don't stop compressions until the paramedics are there and able to take over.



Good job on helping him survive!  The AED did not indicate a shock because the heart rhythm (or lack thereof) did not indicate a shock, in which case continuing chest compressions is the right thing to do. It's a good thing he received chest compressions when he did.  There might have been a delay in getting to him because of bystanders choosing to video over rendering aid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Regarding my nephew's roommate and suite mates: a suite mate got sick after a frat party and tested positive.  So all the suite residents are quarantined.  My nephew moved out of his room and is back home and in quarantine. 
His school is all virtual now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> So I looked it up because I have read about high temperatures to kill the virus but not specifically hot water. Apparently a study found that 15 min in 92 degrees Celsius will kill it, and a longer time is needed for lower temperatures. Therefore, a quick dip in hot water won’t do it. I couldn’t find much on boiling water at 100 degrees except a mention that the virus couldn’t be cultured afterwards with no details on the amount of time.


You  think soaking in soapy water over night then rinsing will do?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> Regarding my nephew's roommate and suite mates: a suite mate got sick after a frat party and tested positive.  So all the suite residents are quarantined.  My nephew moved out of his room and is back home and in quarantine.
> His school is all virtual now.



Wow. That happened even faster than we could have predicted. It goes to show that when you have any group of people you can almost guarantee someone will act irresponsibly. You can quadruple the odds of irresponsible behavior if that group is a bunch of teenage/early 20s young men.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> Wow. That happened even faster than we could have predicted. It goes to show that when you have any group of people you can almost guarantee someone will act irresponsibly. You can quadruple the odds of irresponsible behavior if that group is a bunch of teenage/early 20s young men.


He went back home last Saturday.
It spread like wildfire!
He tested negative,  and he is waiting for his 2nd test result.


----------



## Chanbal

This article has some simple recommendations about minimizing the spread of the virus. If we would all follow them, we would likely be in a much better shape. 









						I'm a Doctor and Here's How to Not Catch COVID-19
					

Our long, hot summer has now arrived. And COVID-19 or not, we all need to get outside. Here's the problem: after the tedious incarceration of lockdown, going outside suddenly seems scary, with coronavirus outbreaks in 26 states. Is it safe to go outside? How do you know you won't get the virus...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## muddledmint

Sunshine mama said:


> You  think soaking in soapy water over night then rinsing will do?


? For dishes at home? Just washing them normally or running through the dishwasher should be enough.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> ? For dishes at home? Just washing them normally or running through the dishwasher should be enough.


For masks?


----------



## muddledmint

Sunshine mama said:


> For masks?


Oh sorry, didn’t know what you were talking about. From what I’ve read, putting them in the washer and dryer or hand washing is fine. The soap disturbs the viral envelope so it can’t survive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> Oh sorry, didn’t know what you were talking about. From what I’ve read, putting them in the washer and dryer or hand washing is fine. The soap disturbs the viral envelope so it can’t survive.


Sorry about that. And thank you.


----------



## 880

Chanbal said:


> This article has some simple recommendations about minimizing the spread of the virus. If we would all follow them, we would likely be in a much better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Doctor and Here's How to Not Catch COVID-19
> 
> 
> Our long, hot summer has now arrived. And COVID-19 or not, we all need to get outside. Here's the problem: after the tedious incarceration of lockdown, going outside suddenly seems scary, with coronavirus outbreaks in 26 states. Is it safe to go outside? How do you know you won't get the virus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Thank you so much for posting this Chantal! There were also other articles on the link, like one about how airplanes do have some risk. It’s very helpful, and I also forwarded the link to some members of my family too!

sunshine mama, I hope your nephew is okay!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this Chantal! There were also other articles on the link, like one about how airplanes do have some risk. It’s very helpful, and I also forwarded the link to some members of my family too!
> 
> sunshine mama, I hope your nephew is okay!


Thank you.  I hope so too, and my brother and sis in law.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Took the Bus for the first time since they started charging Bus Fares again!  And despite these signs, 90% of people were not wearing masks and the bus drivers were not wearing masks either!   And no more seats had "closed" signs on them for distancing!



So I posted this last month that 90% of people were not wearing masks on the bus, including the bus driver!  Well today I just got an email that face masks are going to be mandatory starting this Monday!  Also the bus driver made an announcement on the bus about it starting Monday.   I wonder how they are going to enforce this!   They'll need security guards on every bus so the driver doesn't get punched!

Speaking of Masks, got my first Mask compliment today!   While ordering my Iced Capp at Tim Horton's the Cashier said, "Oh my god, your mask is so cute! Hedgehogs!"!


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> Good job on helping him survive!  The AED did not indicate a shock because the heart rhythm (or lack thereof) did not indicate a shock, in which case continuing chest compressions is the right thing to do. It's a good thing he received chest compressions when he did.  There might have been a delay in getting to him because of bystanders choosing to video over rendering aid.



We do our CPR training every two years and we had our first round today we already had it scheduled two months ago. I asked about this because our trainer asked how I liked the unit and I was like I don’t know the first time we tried to use it, it tells us not to use it. He said that we should have left the pads on him because it will rescan on it’s own every two minutes. So it could say do not use it and then two minutes later it will say to use it, and our unit will not shock without us hitting the button.  We were afraid that we might be shocked. I wouldn’t be surprised if we have to add a third round of classes after last week. I had so many people ask to be trained seeing our class today.


----------



## pixiejenna

We had our first really cray cray non mask wearer today. We’ve had plenty before but most were more argumentative and left. Our state has made it a felony I think last week to attack any employee enforcing the mask rule. I just was walking around on my lunch and a few managers were looking for her and found her and confronted that she has to wear a mask it’s required and if she has a medical condition that they can accommodate her by shopping for her or using online order via instacart or the two day option. I didn’t stick around and just randomly ran into her again in another area. Our GM came out after our AGM and the other manager were not successful in getting her to wear one. She lifted up the back of her cart and slammed it down and I ran away because she looked like she was going to ram her cart into people. She starts yelling that we’re harassing her about wearing a mask, we weren’t and she just forgot to wear it. She was repeatedly offered one to wear but low and behold she had one in her purse to wear she simply just didn’t want too. She start screaming  that we’re looking to start something with her and our GM is like no you’re the only one who’s trying to start something not us. Then another person decided to inject herself into the conversation and our GM was not having that at all. After her second hissy fit she puts on the mask she had The whole time and checks out.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> We had our first really cray cray non mask wearer today. We’ve had plenty before but most were more argumentative and left. Our state has made it a felony I think last week to attack any employee enforcing the mask rule. I just was walking around on my lunch and a few managers were looking for her and found her and confronted that she has to wear a mask it’s required and if she has a medical condition that they can accommodate her by shopping for her or using online order via instacart or the two day option. I didn’t stick around and just randomly ran into her again in another area. Our GM came out after our AGM and the other manager were not successful in getting her to wear one. She lifted up the back of her cart and slammed it down and I ran away because she looked like she was going to ram her cart into people. She starts yelling that we’re harassing her about wearing a mask, we weren’t and she just forgot to wear it. She was repeatedly offered one to wear but low and behold she had one in her purse to wear she simply just didn’t want too. She start screaming  that we’re looking to start something with her and our GM is like no you’re the only one who’s trying to start something not us. Then another person decided to inject herself into the conversation and our GM was not having that at all. After her second hissy fit she puts on the mask she had The whole time and checks out.



Ugh. Some people believe if they are loud and aggressive enough that everyone will back down because they think “the customer is always right.”  Kudos to your GM for not caving in to the tantrum.


----------



## NZMousee

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lol! Then the news channel I watch better get their facts right then. I only posted what I watched on the news in Oz.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> We had our first really cray cray non mask wearer today. We’ve had plenty before but most were more argumentative and left. Our state has made it a felony I think last week to attack any employee enforcing the mask rule. I just was walking around on my lunch and a few managers were looking for her and found her and confronted that she has to wear a mask it’s required and if she has a medical condition that they can accommodate her by shopping for her or using online order via instacart or the two day option. I didn’t stick around and just randomly ran into her again in another area. Our GM came out after our AGM and the other manager were not successful in getting her to wear one. She lifted up the back of her cart and slammed it down and I ran away because she looked like she was going to ram her cart into people. She starts yelling that we’re harassing her about wearing a mask, we weren’t and she just forgot to wear it. She was repeatedly offered one to wear but low and behold she had one in her purse to wear she simply just didn’t want too. She start screaming  that we’re looking to start something with her and our GM is like no you’re the only one who’s trying to start something not us. Then another person decided to inject herself into the conversation and our GM was not having that at all. After her second hissy fit she puts on the mask she had The whole time and checks out.



I'm sure others have already said it but I'll say it again: _what is wrong with people?_ It's just a frigging little mask. And the store is not her personal kingdom.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s annoying that people feel that they’re above the mask mandate. Even more so that grown adults are pitching a hissy fit for having to wear a mask for 30-45 minutes while shopping. Try wearing that ish for 8 hours a day doing physical labor. Our state is taking it a step further by making it a felony to attack employees enforcing the rule and now fines for companies that don’t enforce the rule. Probably due to the huge increase in numbers of cases and I don’t see it changing any time soon. The fact that this customer had a mask in her bag makes it even worse because she knows that she should be wearing one and had it on her. She simply chose not to wear one and wanted to start a fight with us because she didn’t want to wear one.


----------



## rose60610

Right. Healthcare workers have always worn masks all day long in their line of work, what's the big deal to have to wear one. I don't like having to wear them, but I always do regardless. Suck it up and shut up. Experts are cautiously optimistic a vaccine will be developed sooner rather than later.  Fire fighters from one of the suburbs said they believe in masks because none of them has contracted the virus despite all the calls they respond to. They're probably extra proactive as well about washing hands etc too. I think wearing masks will also cut down on cases of regular flu and other things you can pick up via germs.


----------



## limom

One of my husband’s friend went to drop off his kid to college in Georgia.
Yep, you guessed it. He and his entire family got the Corona.
It took 3 days for him to develop symptoms...
Not too hopeful about my own kid going back to college. He has his own room but still...


----------



## Chanbal

880 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this Chantal! There were also other articles on the link, like one about how airplanes do have some risk. It’s very helpful, and I also forwarded the link to some members of my family too!
> 
> sunshine mama, I hope your nephew is okay!


You are very welcome, stay safe!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

limom said:


> One of my husband’s friend went to drop off his kid to college in Georgia.
> Yep, you guessed it. He and his entire family got the Corona.
> It took 3 days for him to develop symptoms...
> Not too hopeful about my own kid going back to college. He has his own room but still...



It's definitely something to be concerned about,limom.  My nephew's son has a sports scholarship to a very prestigious university.  To maintain it, he must go to said university, and train in the gym.  He's to have a private room and take virtual classes.  If he were to stay home and just do virtual, he'd lose his scholarship.  However, if they decide to close the gym, he'll be able to maintain it.  Just nuts all the way around.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> One of my husband’s friend went to drop off his kid to college in Georgia.
> Yep, you guessed it. He and his entire family got the Corona.
> It took 3 days for him to develop symptoms...
> Not too hopeful about my own kid going back to college. He has his own room but still...



Oh gosh! I am so sorry to hear this! This is what all of us with college age and school age loved ones are afraid of..... I pray they have an easy and full recovery!


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> One of my husband’s friend went to drop off his kid to college in Georgia.
> Yep, you guessed it. He and his entire family got the Corona.
> It took 3 days for him to develop symptoms...
> Not too hopeful about my own kid going back to college. He has his own room but still...



For many it is such a small sacrifice to make that potentially can saves lives.
We are seeing so many suffer & recover not knowing what physical damage they may have down the road
& to have a loved one pass alone will never leave that family .
First responders , front liners & hospital care workers  & other essential workers,put themselves on the line for us 24/7
don't we owe them the respect to wear a mask??? My goodness, we are in a pandemic with
hundreds more lives likely to be lost....
But for those that don't respect themselves enough to wear a mask, social distance, etc
how can we expect them to respect others by wearing a mask, social distance, wash your hands, & not to party
at the cost of many innocent victims


----------



## Tootsie17

Love Of My Life said:


> For many it is such a small sacrifice to make that potentially can saves lives.
> We are seeing so many suffer & recover not knowing what physical damage they may have down the road
> & to have a loved one pass alone will never leave that family .
> First responders , front liners & hospital care workers  & other essential workers,put themselves on the line for us 24/7
> don't we owe them the respect to wear a mask??? My goodness, we are in a pandemic with
> hundreds more lives likely to be lost....
> But for those that don't respect themselves enough to wear a mask, social distance, etc
> how can we expect them to respect others by wearing a mask, social distance, wash your hands, & not to party
> at the cost of many innocent victims


Well said and I wholeheartedly agree!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ugh! I have to get the oil changed in my car. The thought of another person going in there right now is freaking me out ..I can’t wait any longer though...


----------



## LemonDrop

I am curious to any of your thoughts. My closest friend is the only one I really really talk to daily. Her early 20 year old kids are on their 5th Covid scare. Over the last 3 -4 months they have come into direct contact with a total of 3 friends, co workers and a relative that have tested positive. And 2 scares that eventually tested negative. I can't even have sympathy at this 5th scare! I don't know how her kids haven't gotten it yet.  I wonder if they have and were just asymptomatic. Do 5 scares like this sound normal for what any of you have been seeing in your circle of people?  5 scares seems very excessive to me. And they readily admit they don't think Covid is a big deal.


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious to any of your thoughts. My closest friend is the only one I really really talk to daily. Her early 20 year old kids are on their 5th Covid scare. Over the last 3 -4 months they have come into direct contact with a total of 3 friends, co workers and a relative that have tested positive. And 2 scares that eventually tested negative. I can't even have sympathy at this 5th scare! I don't know how her kids haven't gotten it yet.  I wonder if they have and were just asymptomatic. Do 5 scares like this sound normal for what any of you have been seeing in your circle of people?  5 scares seems very excessive to me. And they readily admit they don't think Covid is a big deal.



No, not for my group of friends and not for our son's group of friends. Most have had one scare, but someone we know had two. Our group is pretty cautious. The risk just isn't worth it....


----------



## rutabaga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! I have to get the oil changed in my car. The thought of another person going in there right now is freaking me out ..I can’t wait any longer though...



Don't worry - Both my husband and I have serviced our cars since sheltering in place in March. Pick a business that has extra sanitation measures in place and take the usual precautions (wear a mask, don't touch your face, use sanitizing wipes on the high touch surfaces on the inside of your car) but most importantly open the windows and sun/moonroof if you have one to get fresh air flowing.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

i*bella said:


> Don't worry - Both my husband and I have serviced our cars since sheltering in place in March. Pick a business that has extra sanitation measures in place and take the usual precautions (wear a mask, don't touch your face, use sanitizing wipes on the high touch surfaces on the inside of your car) but most importantly open the windows and sun/moonroof if you have one to get fresh air flowing.


Thank you for the tips! I will be taking it to the dealership where I bought it and did check with what they are doing..Still just so nervous....


----------



## Redbirdhermes

i*bella said:


> Don't worry - Both my husband and I have serviced our cars since sheltering in place in March. Pick a business that has extra sanitation measures in place and take the usual precautions (wear a mask, don't touch your face, use sanitizing wipes on the high touch surfaces on the inside of your car) but most importantly open the windows and sun/moonroof if you have one to get fresh air flowing.


This is exactly what we did when our cars needed servicing.  No waiting in their waiting room, either.  Fortunately, the weather is nice outside now.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My 94 year-old father was taken to the hospital Monday.  It is not COVID, but he is old and his body is shutting down.  Only one family member can see him a day, and my sister is the one.  We have exchanged short video messages, rather than being there.  Long story short, he is no longer able to swallow food.  It's down to a quality of life decision, and we all agree that there will be no feeding tube.  Due to COVID we cannot see him and our pastor cannot see him.  Sister says hospital staff is very kind, but still, due to COVID, the rest of the family cannot come.  We are hoping mom will be able to see him again, but one of us needs to be with her as well.  She is no spring chicken.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Love how our Annual Late Summer Fair is still going on this year but they've made it a Drive Thru Experience!  Anything to make it happen!  How creative!      Admission is $25.00 per carload and includes a Souvenir face mask and 2 free admissions to Opening Day of the Fair next year.









						A Taste of the PNE: Drive-Thru Fair Experience - PNE
					






					pne.ca


----------



## GhstDreamer

Tested negative!  I have been sick though with bacterial infection so I had a fever for a couple of days, tired, runny nose (but that is probably from allergies) and digestive issues. I am basically fine now. Woo hoo! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! Seriously everytime I am sick I will automatically think covid.

I told the doctor at the hospital they will be seeing me once school starts and I have to get myself back into the classroom in which not much precautions will be undertaken by the government.


----------



## whateve

GhstDreamer said:


> Tested negative!  I have been sick though with bacterial infection so I had a fever for a couple of days, tired, runny nose (but that is probably from allergies) and digestive issues. I am basically fine now. Woo hoo! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! Seriously everytime I am sick I will automatically think covid.
> 
> I told the doctor at the hospital they will be seeing me once school starts and I have to get myself back into the classroom in which not much precautions will be undertaken by the government.


That's great news! I hope you continue to stay healthy.


----------



## Tootsie17

GhstDreamer said:


> Tested negative!  I have been sick though with bacterial infection so I had a fever for a couple of days, tired, runny nose (but that is probably from allergies) and digestive issues. I am basically fine now. Woo hoo! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! Seriously everytime I am sick I will automatically think covid.
> 
> I told the doctor at the hospital they will be seeing me once school starts and I have to get myself back into the classroom in which not much precautions will be undertaken by the government.


Great news! So happy to find out you are feeling better. I panic every time I sneeze, cough, or feel tired.  It's sad that I am slowly becoming a hypochondriac. Thanks covid.


----------



## 880

Redbirdhermes said:


> Due to COVID we cannot see him and our pastor cannot see him. Sister says hospital staff is very kind, but still, due to COVID, the rest of the family cannot come. We are hoping mom will be able to see him again, but one of us needs to be with her as well. She is no spring chicken.


RedbirdHermes, im so sorry, and I hope your mom gets in to see him soon. Pls keep us updated! Hugs

@GhstDreamer, am so glad you ‘only’ had a bacterial infection! feels so odd to say that! Hope you feel better soon.

@tootie17, we’re not hypochondriacs! We’re just vigilant 

@arnott, the drive thru menus look delicious to me (as I’m on a diet) and see things like four different kinds of poutine all available with extra GRAVY


----------



## pixiejenna

Redbirdhermes said:


> My 94 year-old father was taken to the hospital Monday.  It is not COVID, but he is old and his body is shutting down.  Only one family member can see him a day, and my sister is the one.  We have exchanged short video messages, rather than being there.  Long story short, he is no longer able to swallow food.  It's down to a quality of life decision, and we all agree that there will be no feeding tube.  Due to COVID we cannot see him and our pastor cannot see him.  Sister says hospital staff is very kind, but still, due to COVID, the rest of the family cannot come.  We are hoping mom will be able to see him again, but one of us needs to be with her as well.  She is no spring chicken.



I’m so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Update on my nephew's second test: negative!
So relieved.
Still, my brother and sis-in-law are being extra careful.
But my nephew's roommate tested positive.

‐All this talk about how it is unlikely for young people to contract Covid19 is baloney IMO!
- one frat house had all the members(35) test positive except for 2!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I went to the mall to return some stuff I bought from the Nordie sale. I decided to venture to the food court because they have a blaze pizza and they have a keto pizza I wanted to get one to go. Nordie was really slow I was shocked how easily I was able to park the store was not busy and they had lots of hand sanitizer for customer use. Then venturing out into the mall was not as pleasant it was what I’d consider fairly busy for day time in the mi of the week. The worst part was I’d say at least half of people wearing masks were wearing them wrong/underneath their noses. The apple store had 5-6 cops guarding it and they were jammed pack with a line to get in. Most stores seemed to have signs with a limit of how many people can enter the store but beyond Apple no one else had a line. The food court had less tables but was still busy. It made me uncomfortable to be around so many people without masks. I showered after getting home. I also felt like the people that were there were much lower income than usual. When I was in line at Nordies there was a woman in front of me who was raChet she was not wearing her mask properly her kid was running around crazy and she’s trying to return what looks like a bunch of stolen merchandise. She had a ton of sale items but no receipt or phone number to tie to the sale. Today is the first day the sale is public so she would have needed to use a Nordie card to have purchased the items. I don’t go to the mall very much but this made me never want to go back.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GhstDreamer said:


> Tested negative!  I have been sick though with bacterial infection so I had a fever for a couple of days, tired, runny nose (but that is probably from allergies) and digestive issues. I am basically fine now. Woo hoo! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! Seriously everytime I am sick I will automatically think covid.
> 
> I told the doctor at the hospital they will be seeing me once school starts and I have to get myself back into the classroom in which not much precautions will be undertaken by the government.


awesome news!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Tested negative!  I have been sick though with bacterial infection so I had a fever for a couple of days, tired, runny nose (but that is probably from allergies) and digestive issues. I am basically fine now. Woo hoo! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! Seriously everytime I am sick I will automatically think covid.
> 
> I told the doctor at the hospital they will be seeing me once school starts and I have to get myself back into the classroom in which not much precautions will be undertaken by the government.


Relieved and happy for you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

GhstDreamer said:


> Tested negative!  I have been sick though with bacterial infection so I had a fever for a couple of days, tired, runny nose (but that is probably from allergies) and digestive issues. I am basically fine now. Woo hoo! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! Seriously everytime I am sick I will automatically think covid.
> 
> I told the doctor at the hospital they will be seeing me once school starts and I have to get myself back into the classroom in which not much precautions will be undertaken by the government.



Really sorry @GhstDreamer  I obviously missed your post about you feeling sick! 

But I'm sincerely grateful that you tested negative!! Great news!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: So we have had 5 straight days with cases in the low 200's. Still a long way to go as out state leader want's it down to below 20 or ZERO. If we're still getting the low 200's everyday I don't see stage 4 lifting anytime soon. I'm just so sick of it!!

On another note: No International flights from Australia until July NEXT YEAR 2021?????

And No international flights to the USA Until Xmas NEXT YEAR 2021???????

And those international flights can and/or will be canceled *IF* other Countries are still battling to contain the Virus.

So I can only assume it will be the same for International flights coming to Australia. I simply don't know. I mean, hell, you cannot even get state flights here ATM. ALL the Boarders are Closed!


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: So we have had 5 straight days with cases in the low 200's. Still a long way to go as out state leader want's it down to below 20 or ZERO. If we're still getting the low 200's everyday I don't see stage 4 lifting anytime soon. I'm just so sick of it!!
> 
> On another note: No International flights from Australia until July NEXT YEAR 2021?????
> 
> And No international flights to the USA Until Xmas NEXT YEAR 2021???????
> 
> And those international flights can and/or will be canceled *IF* other Countries are still battling to contain the Virus.
> 
> So I can only assume it will be the same for International flights coming to Australia. I simply don't know. I mean, hell, you cannot even get state flights here ATM. ALL the Boarders are Closed!


It seems strange that they would plan so far in the future when a vaccine is hopefully going to be available way before Dec. 
 of 2021?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

southernbelle43 said:


> It seems strange that they would plan so far in the future when a vaccine is hopefully going to be available way before Dec.
> of 2021?



I can only go from what the news channels are saying & our own State leader. While there are positive signs that there are quite a few vaccine's out there & some are already on stage 3 trails. We still wouldn't have a vaccine produced until Mid (maybe, July) next year. The most promising one so far is the one from Oxford - But Australia hasn't yet signed and/or negotiated yet from Oxford so they can make & produce it here. Our PM announced the vaccine will be FREE to everyone once one is available.

They are "Blaming" the quarantine debacle for this second wave of infection here in my State.

Long story short as it's on the news everyday ATM: People who came back to Australia were suppose to stay in quarantine for 2 weeks at Hotels. Problem is, they hired private security firms to help those who needed to self isolate for 2 weeks. Instead of self isolating, the security firms were taking them on walks, shopping & having sex with some of them! And no-one was cleaning the rooms! You should see some of the pics they showed on the news! Gross, just gross! Blood stained sheets, dirty floors, discarded masks & gloves & even mold on the windows, just all around extremely poor conditions. They started the major inquest into it about 2 weeks ago (I could be off a week or so), people are having to testify & it's appalling to hear what they went through. NO PPE training for the private security firms, nothing. But seriously? Having sex with people who ARE infected with the Virus?????


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I can only go from what the news channels are saying & our own State leader. While there are positive signs that there are quite a few vaccine's out there & some are already on stage 3 trails. We still wouldn't have a vaccine produced until Mid (maybe, July) next year. The most promising one so far is the one from Oxford - But Australia hasn't yet signed and/or negotiated yet from Oxford so they can make & produce it here. Our PM announced the vaccine will be FREE to everyone once one is available.
> 
> They are "Blaming" the quarantine debacle for this second wave of infection here in my State.
> 
> Long story short as it's on the news everyday ATM: People who came back to Australia were suppose to stay in quarantine for 2 weeks at Hotels. Problem is, they hired private security firms to help those who needed to self isolate for 2 weeks. Instead of self isolating, the security firms were taking them on walks, shopping & having sex with some of them! And no-one was cleaning the rooms! You should see some of the pics they showed on the news! Gross, just gross! Blood stained sheets, dirty floors, discarded masks & gloves & even mold on the windows, just all around extremely poor conditions. They started the major inquest into it about 2 weeks ago (I could be off a week or so), people are having to testify & it's appalling to hear what they went through.


Oh my gosh.  It is sad that when things are in crisis, it seems to bring out the worst in some people.  Thankfully it is only a few, but they are the ones who make the news!!  That makes it so much harder on everyone else.  The only encouragement I can offer is to hang on. Like every other crisis in history, it will pass.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Long story short as it's on the news everyday ATM: People who came back to Australia were suppose to stay in quarantine for 2 weeks at Hotels. Problem is, they hired private security firms to help those who needed to self isolate for 2 weeks. Instead of self isolating, the security firms were taking them on walks, shopping & having sex with some of them! And no-one was cleaning the rooms! You should see some of the pics they showed on the news! Gross, just gross! Blood stained sheets, dirty floors, discarded masks & gloves & even mold on the windows, just all around extremely poor conditions. They started the major inquest into it about 2 weeks ago (I could be off a week or so), people are having to testify & it's appalling to hear what they went through. NO PPE training for the private security firms, nothing. But seriously? Having sex with people who ARE infected with the Virus?????



Yikes, let me get this straight. The government forced returning citizens to stay under quarantine in a hotel and then the security hired to keep them from leaving that hotel had sex with them which caused a new outbreak? That is so bizarre I half expect a movie to be made about it.


----------



## whateve

I'm very afraid that California's law requiring gig workers to become employees will drive instacart out of my area, as well as all the services that deliver from restaurants. I don't know how I'll get my groceries if this happens.

This law will put many people out of work, as Lyft and Uber are already ceasing operations in California.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

bag-mania said:


> Yikes, let me get this straight. *The government forced returning citizens to stay under quarantine in a hotel and then the security hired to keep them from leaving that hotel had sex with them which caused a new outbreak?* That is so bizarre I half expect a movie to be made about it.



Yep! To the *BOLD Red* highlighted part ^^ 

It's so disgusting!

More then ONE Hotel. It was happening across multiple Hotels & more then one security company, at least 8 or more. None had ANY training whatsoever. Will know more as the inquest goes along. And yes, some of the Security guards were having sex who WERE positive with the Virus & they knew it! Talk about airing your dirty laundry!


----------



## bag-mania

lovlouisvuitton said:


> More then ONE Hotel. It was happening across multiple Hotels & more then one security company, at least 8 or more. None had ANY training whatsoever. Will know more as the inquest goes along. And yes, some of the Security guards were having sex who WERE positive with the Virus & they knew it! Talk about airing your dirty laundry!



Who were these people being quarantined? What part about being confined for Covid-19 was so arousing that they got all horny over whichever security guard happened to walk down their hall that day? Under any other circumstances it would be laughable.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

bag-mania said:


> Who were these people being quarantined? What part about being confined for Covid-19 was so arousing that they got all horny over whichever security guard happened to walk down their hall that day? Under any other circumstances it would be laughable.




Well, those security guards went home & gave it to their families!!!! And of coarse they're not going to tell their SO they had sex while working & especially those who were infected!

Returning Australians is all I know. They were TOLD multiple times to stay in their rooms & NOT leave at all & they had to sign government forms about Covid & self isolating.

No more Aussie's coming back on International flights into my state now! 

We're at STAGE 4 because of them!!! So many cases were linked back to the those specific Hotels, thousands & thousands.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD, who flew back to college for fall, orchestrated movers to get her things from storage  moving into her dorm, unpacking, only to now have to do the reverse.
So now we have to hire movers to move her things back to storage, then to fly back home.
It's crazy!
We'll have to isolate her for 2 weeks once she gets home.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh my! My phone & home phone is blowing up with "Happy Birthday" wishes! 

With all this craziness going on, I completely forgot it's my birthday today! Well as I live in the future here in Oz, it's today! Tomorrow US time! Happy birthday to me!  It's not a big milestone, so no biggie.


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my! My phone & home phone is blowing up with "Happy Birthday" wishes!
> 
> With all this craziness going on, I completely forgot it's my birthday today! Well as I live in the future here in Oz, it's today! Tomorrow US time! Happy birthday to me!  It's not a big milestone, so no biggie.


Happy Birthday fellow Leo!


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my! My phone & home phone is blowing up with "Happy Birthday" wishes!
> 
> With all this craziness going on, I completely forgot it's my birthday today! Well as I live in the future here in Oz, it's today! Tomorrow US time! Happy birthday to me!  It's not a big milestone, so no biggie.


Happy birthday!


----------



## pixiejenna

People will take advantage of the situation if they can. I feel like it would have a different outcome if it wasn’t Private security watching the hotels. The security guards who did that should be fired, I’m pretty sure that they weren’t being paid to have sex.

Happy birthday luv Louis Vuitton!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Happy bday LV!


----------



## limom

To all the Leos, Happy Birthday!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> Happy Birthday fellow Leo!





southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday!





pixiejenna said:


> The security guards who did that should be fired, I’m pretty sure that they weren’t being paid to have sex.
> 
> Happy birthday luv Louis Vuitton!



All the security guards that started this second wave have been fired & their Companies behind them have also been fined & some are no longer in business. 




hermes_lemming said:


> Happy bday LV!



Thank you all for all your birthday wishes!  Please ALL stay safe!


----------



## Tootsie17

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my! My phone & home phone is blowing up with "Happy Birthday" wishes!
> 
> With all this craziness going on, I completely forgot it's my birthday today! Well as I live in the future here in Oz, it's today! Tomorrow US time! Happy birthday to me!  It's not a big milestone, so no biggie.


Happy Birthday fellow thread member!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my! My phone & home phone is blowing up with "Happy Birthday" wishes!
> 
> With all this craziness going on, I completely forgot it's my birthday today! Well as I live in the future here in Oz, it's today! Tomorrow US time! Happy birthday to me!  It's not a big milestone, so no biggie.


I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

This brought tears to my eyes as well.









						Anderson Cooper Overcome With Emotion After Coronavirus Patient's Sweet Message
					

The CNN anchor welled up over the well-wishes for himself and his son, Wyatt.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lake Effect

Chanbal said:


> This brought tears to my eyes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson Cooper Overcome With Emotion After Coronavirus Patient's Sweet Message
> 
> 
> The CNN anchor welled up over the well-wishes for himself and his son, Wyatt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


IKR! What a soul! Thanks so much for sharing that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chanbal said:


> This brought tears to my eyes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson Cooper Overcome With Emotion After Coronavirus Patient's Sweet Message
> 
> 
> The CNN anchor welled up over the well-wishes for himself and his son, Wyatt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pixiejenna

lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Those of us in my State have being praying for some good news. But when we hear that our health minister and state leader WANT at least single to low double digit number of cases, you cannot help but feel so defeated. I don't see this ending anytime soon, if we don't start dropping the number of daily cases were all doomed and stuck at stage 4. We did have 2 days under 200, which was Friday & Saturday. Yesterday, Sunday my time, we went back over 200 new cases. It's like a frigging ping pong ball bouncing around taking all of us with it & getting hit hard with each swing. 

I'm sorry, I don't mean to be cynical - But it's just so hard trying to stay positive, trying to have faith that we will get there, but knowing at any point things will/might take a turn for the worst is just so depressing.  10 Long weeks lockdown & that's not including mid October yet (which would take it to 14 weeks), it's nightmare I wouldn't wish upon anybody.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

In my state our Governor has this watchlist concept...so counties are FINALLY coming out of the watchlist today (after almost 2 months) but no word on what it means. Complete lack of leadership.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4826132
> 
> 
> lol


Lol stop playing. Winter will be early. Those white walkers will show up probably oct/nov.


----------



## Chagall

We went into isolation at home March 2nd. Although things have opened up in some areas, in many cases that has been a bad idea. Because of this a lot of people are still, for the most part, self isolating. September 2nd will be six months, half a year, that many have been isolated with their lives, as well as medical treatment taken away from them.


----------



## RT1

Chagall said:


> We went into isolation at home March 2nd. Although things have opened up in some areas, in many cases that has been a bad idea. *Because of this a lot of people are still, for the most part, self isolating. September 2nd will be six months, half a year, that many have been isolated with their lives, as well as medical treatment taken away from them.*



This is the part that's getting to me.   The isolation, masks everywhere, even people driving in their cars wearing masks.
I do go to the grocery store and assorted other places, but it all so surreal.   
Yesterday, going to an almost empty church for services almost broke my heart.
Fortunately, we can still go to church and worship.


----------



## hermes_lemming

RTone said:


> This is the part that's getting to me.   The isolation, masks everywhere, even people driving in their cars wearing masks.
> I do go to the grocery store and assorted other places, but it all so surreal.
> Yesterday, going to an almost empty church for services almost broke my heart.
> Fortunately, we can still go to church and worship.


People aren't wearing masks in their cars where I live, much less walking their dogs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It's easier for me to just upload a page of what our state leader wants to do. He wants to extend & have the power to put us back to stage 4 lockdown at anytime??????????? Problem is, the health leader only has the power to keep us at stages for 6 Months. That expires early next month! So now, he wants to change the law, pass a new legislate order to have the power to put us on lockdown at anytime until September 2021?????? 

Link: https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08...-new-coronavirus-cases-and-15-deaths/12588284



So this lockdown CAN and possibly last until September 2021????? NO-ONE should be able to have that much power to keep us lockdown or keep getting lockdown every time there's a cluster of cases together or they're not happy with the number of daily cases!!!! Everyone in my State will MOVE interstate at this rate, it's a frigging joke. No medical care unless you have an emergency, so if you need treatment you're at the mercy of whatever stage we are at!!!! I certainly hope & pray it doesn't get passed & the opposition leader can get the vast number of majority votes.

So now, we live in a nightmare that will go through until late next year if it gets passed???? FMD!


----------



## arnott

Today was the first day that Masks are mandatory on buses and public transport.  The buses now alternate between having the destination and bus number written at the top with having the words "Masks Mandatory".   Everyone wore a mask except the bus drivers who are sitting behind a clear plastic sheet.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Why is it that I can see my cosmetic/plastic surgeon for procedures and yet, can't get an appointment to see my optometrist or any other optometrist? I don't get why they won't open up for business when dentists and dental surgeons are seeing patients since last week of June. I am just annoyed as I need new contact lenses and glasses and I can't get them because my prescription is too outdated.


----------



## bag-mania

GhstDreamer said:


> Why is it that I can see my cosmetic/plastic surgeon for procedures and yet, can't get an appointment to see my optometrist or any other optometrist? I don't get why they won't open up for business when dentists and dental surgeons are seeing patients since last week of June. I am just annoyed as I need new contact lenses and glasses and I can't get them because my prescription is too outdated.



That's odd. The optometrist offices and even the optician stores have been open here since July. The Lens Crafters in the mall is open, although they have a limit on the number of people who can enter the store.


----------



## hermes_lemming

News just reported three cases of reinfection- Hong Kong, Netherlands and Belgium.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> News just reported three cases of reinfection- Hong Kong, Netherlands and Belgium.


I personally know one person in the USA that had it, tested negative twice and then felt sick again a month later and tested positive again. I wonder if the medical community considers that it's the same virus they had in the first place? Like that it never left them in the first place? That person told all of us they had "gotten it a second time".


----------



## TC1

I watched the statement from the WHO on the re-infection case. They said that the second time they had no symptoms and it didn't seem to be the exact virus as the first..which seems to be along the lines of small mutations they had been seeing.
Perhaps it'll end up mutating like the flu after all, where you build immunity to the strain and don't get the exact strain twice? (that part it just my speculation) so that would question if the vaccine would constantly need to be tweaked.


----------



## bag-mania

I got my flu shot over the weekend. I thought it was better to get that out of the way before the season really gets going. One more thing I have control over that I can get done.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

GhstDreamer said:


> I am just annoyed as I need new contact lenses and glasses and I can't get them because my prescription is too outdated.




No cosmetic/plastic surgeons are open here.

I'm in the same boat as you @GhstDreamer  


I desperately NEED new lenses, I am both long & short sighted, so I need two sets. I'm not wearing the bifocal crap, been there done that and it gave me shocking migraines!! As everything is CLOSED here I doubt I'll get new lenses at all this year! It's a frigging joke, something as simple as just getting new lenses or having your eyes checked is an absolute NO GO here! I'm so glad I did spend the extra money to have a spare set of glasses encase something happened to my frames/lenses, otherwise I would be up shyt creek without a paddle if something happened (which I have had to do once already-Pre-Covid) & I cannot even take them in to be repaired?????


----------



## Lake Effect

bag-mania said:


> I got my flu shot over the weekend. I thought it was better to get that out of the way before the season really gets going. One more thing I have control over that I can get done.


My work site is offering flu shots in 2 weeks. I will be there!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Take that you power tripping idiot!!! Our Premier wanted to pass a new health bill that lasts 12 Months so he had the power to keep locking us down whenever he wanted to until September next YEAR! EPIC failure!! The others in Parliament were having none of it! HE thought it would be unanimous, NO! We've already been in lockdown nearly 6 Months??????? And you want to keep us lockdown for another 12 Months?????

Stuff this "Were're all in this together" crap! When were're clearly not. Every Aussie that doesn't have the virus has to forgo and is denied basic medical treatment unless it's an emergency!

It's because of our State leader we are in STAGE 4 to start with!!!!! He's the one the caused the second wave with the Hotel quarantine debacle! If he only just excepted the help from the ADF (Australian Defense Force), we wouldn't be in this bloody mess! Instead he chose to hire private security guards. The ADF had made numerous attempts to help, both public (on the news) & private, only to be told they are not needed. They had 100 personal ready to help with Hotel quarantine & even offered more if needed only to be told NO!

So much more, but no time.


----------



## GhstDreamer

lovlouisvuitton said:


> No cosmetic/plastic surgeons are open here.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you @GhstDreamer
> 
> 
> I desperately NEED new lenses, I am both long & short sighted, so I need two sets. I'm not wearing the bifocal crap, been there done that and it gave me shocking migraines!! As everything is CLOSED here I doubt I'll get new lenses at all this year! It's a frigging joke, something as simple as just getting new lenses or having your eyes checked is an absolute NO GO here! I'm so glad I did spend the extra money to have a spare set of glasses encase something happened to my frames/lenses, otherwise I would be up shyt creek without a paddle if something happened (which I have had to do once already-Pre-Covid) & I cannot even take them in to be repaired?????


My sympathies are with you. I am afraid if anything happens to my glasses I will be completely disabled. My eyesight is extremely bad (anything beyond 1 foot in front of me is all blurry) and sadly, I don't have a back up pair of glasses. 

My cosmetic surgeon is fantastic. He mostly specializes in doing reconstructive surgery on burn victims but he also takes other cases. I have been seeing him since I developed neuromuscular spasms. Eight to ten shots of botox every four months hurt like hell but damn it works! I was over the moon when he finally started allowing hospital visits again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Why is it that I can see my cosmetic/plastic surgeon for procedures and yet, can't get an appointment to see my optometrist or any other optometrist? I don't get why they won't open up for business when dentists and dental surgeons are seeing patients since last week of June. I am just annoyed as I need new contact lenses and glasses and I can't get them because my prescription is too outdated.


My DD was able to get it filled from the 1-800 Contacts' website.   They just gave her a new prescription and she was able to get the contacts!!!


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> I got my flu shot over the weekend. I thought it was better to get that out of the way before the season really gets going. One more thing I have control over that I can get done.


I didn't realize the flu shot was already available. It seems we usually get them sometime in September or October.


----------



## RT1

I believe that they are offering them early this year.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I didn't realize the flu shot was already available. It seems we usually get them sometime in September or October.


My company has been offering them to employees free of charge so I have gotten them the last two years. They usually offer them mid October. I posted above I just got an email they will be offering them in two weeks.


----------



## bag-mania

*Can You Get a Flu Shot Now? Yes, and Doctors Say You Should*

People usually don’t think about flu shots until the fall, so you might be surprised to learn that many places are already offering them. Public health officials, fearing that the confluence of Covid-19 and influenza cases could result in a “twindemic” that will further overburden hospitals and testing locations, are urging vaccination for nearly everyone.

“We don’t have many arrows in our quiver in terms of combating Covid,” said Dr. Kevin Ban, the chief medical officer for Walgreens, which began administering the vaccine across its stores on Aug. 17. That’s why medical professionals are focusing instead on minimizing flu cases, so “resources go where they need to,” he added.

Here is everything doctors want you to know about the influenza vaccine this year.

Who should get vaccinated?

“Everyone above the age of 6 months should be getting the flu vaccine,” said Dr. Uchenna Ikediobi, an assistant professor of general internal medicine and infectious diseases at Yale University.

Growing concern over the combined impact of the two viruses has even led some to mandate the vaccine. The University of California system announced this month that it would require all its employees and students to get a flu shot by Nov. 1. And Massachusetts is requiring all students between 6 months and 30 years old to get the flu shot by the end of the year.

When should I get my flu shot?

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommends that everyone get the flu shot in September or October, before the start of the flu season. Experts suggest that adults over 65 and those with compromised immune systems wait until at least mid-September, so that the vaccine’s protection lasts the entire season.

But if you are young and healthy, “if the flu shot is available in your area, I would suggest to get it” now, said Dr. Jasmine Marcelin, an infectious disease physician at the University of Nebraska Medical Center.

Dr. William Schaffner, the medical director for the National Foundation for Infectious Diseases, said it was better to go early than not at all. And if you miss the recommended time frame, you should still go, since influenza cases typically reach their peak in February. Not every vaccine is a perfect match, and sometimes people still get sick even if they get a shot. But it will make your illness less severe, and make it less likely you’ll end up in the hospital, Dr. Schaffner said.

Are influenza vaccines safe?
Absolutely. Despite unfounded fears, there is no evidence of adverse effects in most people. Some people do experience mild symptoms like a sore arm, itchy eyes or fatigue after getting the flu shot, but these usually go away on their own within a few days.

Even if you are pregnant, you can and should get vaccinated. Pregnant women are one of the groups the C.D.C. says are at high risk for influenza complications.

Vaccines undergo several clinical trials, the results of which are reviewed and approved by the Food and Drug Administration before the medicine is released to the public. The vaccines continue to be monitored for safety and effectiveness, and every year the C.D.C. releases new flu vaccination guidelines.









						Your Flu Shot Has Never Been More Important (Published 2020)
					

You could help prevent a “twindemic” of influenza and Covid-19, they say. Doctors have specific advice for people over 65, pregnant women and those with egg allergies. Here’s what you need to know.




					www.google.com


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD was able to get it filled from the 1-800 Contacts' website.   They just gave her a new prescription and she was able to get the contacts!!!


But don't she need to get her eyes checked first? How does that work?


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> But don't she need to get her eyes checked first? How does that work?


Well, it was during the time when most of the optometrists,  including hers, were closed.
They just basically renewed her existing prescription without seeing her. It was definitely strange, but she was able to get her contacts.
Also, it helped that her vision hadn't change at all. I don't know how the online prescription would have worked if her vision had changed.


----------



## arnott

My parents just got an oil change at BMW and due to Covid they no longer offer "shuttle service" where they drop you off somewhere and then come pick you up when they're done.  The options are either to sit and wait or to walk somewhere yourself.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I plan on getting my flu shot in a week or two. My work provides them for free for all employees they emailed us the other week that they came in.

As far as eye exams go it will obviously depend on where you live and the rules there. When we were on lock down you could reorder contacts or a new pair of glasses do whatever you last ordered. Doctors were extending their patients prescriptions a month if expired. You just had to email them a request and they told you how it had to be worded due To hippa laws. I had mine do it but then never ordered my glasses. When we reopened I ended up scheduling a appointment and had them checked then reordered what I got last year because I like the frames. I figured who knows how long it will be before another lock down I better get them checked out when I have the opportunity. I am more aggressively washing them when I get home from work which is why I wanted another pair. Before covid I would just clean the lenses now I wash the whole frame under warm soapy water.

At work we are now having daily hissyfits from people who don’t want to follow the state mandate and the changes made require a mask or face shield no exceptions. We can offer accommodations for those who need it like getting their items for them but they always want to ‘pick out their own items” it doesn’t work that way lol. Calls to complain to corporate about not being let in without a mask. They forward them too us but nothing is going to change when the state made the changes they’re going to enforce them because we’ll be fined if we don’t enforce it, corporate is in full support of obeying the law.

Two regions in our state have now been rolled back a stage due to their cases going up. I don’t feel like this will be effective at all because people will just leave where they live to do what they want in the next region over. Like I previously mentioned I knew people who would go to the next state to work out because we’re close to the border and we were on lock down but the state above was not.

It’s been a weird week of seeing so many kids first day of school pictures of them at home in front of a computer or iPad.


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> *Can You Get a Flu Shot Now? Yes, and Doctors Say You Should*
> 
> People usually don’t think about flu shots until the fall, so you might be surprised to learn that many places are already offering them. Public health officials, fearing that the confluence of Covid-19 and influenza cases could result in a “twindemic” that will further overburden hospitals and testing locations, are urging vaccination for nearly everyone.
> 
> “We don’t have many arrows in our quiver in terms of combating Covid,” said Dr. Kevin Ban, the chief medical officer for Walgreens, which began administering the vaccine across its stores on Aug. 17. That’s why medical professionals are focusing instead on minimizing flu cases, so “resources go where they need to,” he added.
> 
> Here is everything doctors want you to know about the influenza vaccine this year.
> 
> Who should get vaccinated?
> 
> “Everyone above the age of 6 months should be getting the flu vaccine,” said Dr. Uchenna Ikediobi, an assistant professor of general internal medicine and infectious diseases at Yale University.
> 
> Growing concern over the combined impact of the two viruses has even led some to mandate the vaccine. The University of California system announced this month that it would require all its employees and students to get a flu shot by Nov. 1. And Massachusetts is requiring all students between 6 months and 30 years old to get the flu shot by the end of the year.
> 
> When should I get my flu shot?
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommends that everyone get the flu shot in September or October, before the start of the flu season. Experts suggest that adults over 65 and those with compromised immune systems wait until at least mid-September, so that the vaccine’s protection lasts the entire season.
> 
> But if you are young and healthy, “if the flu shot is available in your area, I would suggest to get it” now, said Dr. Jasmine Marcelin, an infectious disease physician at the University of Nebraska Medical Center.
> 
> Dr. William Schaffner, the medical director for the National Foundation for Infectious Diseases, said it was better to go early than not at all. And if you miss the recommended time frame, you should still go, since influenza cases typically reach their peak in February. Not every vaccine is a perfect match, and sometimes people still get sick even if they get a shot. But it will make your illness less severe, and make it less likely you’ll end up in the hospital, Dr. Schaffner said.
> 
> Are influenza vaccines safe?
> Absolutely. Despite unfounded fears, there is no evidence of adverse effects in most people. Some people do experience mild symptoms like a sore arm, itchy eyes or fatigue after getting the flu shot, but these usually go away on their own within a few days.
> 
> Even if you are pregnant, you can and should get vaccinated. Pregnant women are one of the groups the C.D.C. says are at high risk for influenza complications.
> 
> Vaccines undergo several clinical trials, the results of which are reviewed and approved by the Food and Drug Administration before the medicine is released to the public. The vaccines continue to be monitored for safety and effectiveness, and every year the C.D.C. releases new flu vaccination guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Flu Shot Has Never Been More Important (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> You could help prevent a “twindemic” of influenza and Covid-19, they say. Doctors have specific advice for people over 65, pregnant women and those with egg allergies. Here’s what you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Thank you! We usually get them through the county health department. They have clinics several times during September and October at various places in the county. I wonder if they'll do it differently this year so there won't be crowds of people there all at once.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I personally know one person in the USA that had it, tested negative twice and then felt sick again a month later and tested positive again. I wonder if the medical community considers that it's the same virus they had in the first place? Like that it never left them in the first place? That person told all of us they had "gotten it a second time".


This is my cousins husband. He got it 3 times and lives in texas


----------



## limom

The upside about the reinfection is that the patients got a much less severe variation of the COVID.
According to The NY Times, many people ran to their plastic surgeons during the pandemic.








						Don’t Like What You See on Zoom? Get a Face-Lift and Join the Crowd (Published 2020)
					

Cosmetic surgeons say business is booming after elective surgery opened up, with quarantine proving a time to heal in secrecy from renovation of face and body.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> The upside about the reinfection is that the patients got a much less severe variation of the COVID.
> According to The NY Times, many people ran to their plastic surgeons during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t Like What You See on Zoom? Get a Face-Lift and Join the Crowd (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Cosmetic surgeons say business is booming after elective surgery opened up, with quarantine proving a time to heal in secrecy from renovation of face and body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


I can't speak to the three cases revealed outside of the US.  However I can speak to my cousin's husband's subsequent reinfection cases. The second and third bout have the same strength.


----------



## bag-mania

Hey, the mystery seeds are back! Even though the US/UK news media has completely dropped the story, hundreds of packages of unordered, unidentified seeds continue to be delivered. Only now they are being sent to Australia.









						Mystery seeds arrive in Australia sparking scary warning
					

A bizarre trend has now reached Australian shores, with dozens of unsuspecting households finding packets of mysterious seeds in their mailboxes.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

bag-mania said:


> Hey, the mystery seeds are back! Even though the US/UK news media has completely dropped the story, hundreds of packages of unordered, unidentified seeds continue to be delivered. Only now they are being sent to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery seeds arrive in Australia sparking scary warning
> 
> 
> A bizarre trend has now reached Australian shores, with dozens of unsuspecting households finding packets of mysterious seeds in their mailboxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news.com.au


It's funny you post this just now! Yesterday I started reading a book called Beyond the Ice Limit about a meteorite that turned out to be a gigantic seed that ended up in the ocean and sprouted. It just adds to the creepy factor of the mystery seeds being mailed around the world.


----------



## bag-mania

Morgan_Bellini said:


> It's funny you post this just now! Yesterday I started reading a book called Beyond the Ice Limit about a meteorite that turned out to be a gigantic seed that ended up in the ocean and sprouted. It just adds to the creepy factor of the mystery seeds being mailed around the world.



Well, if we were ever to be invaded by mutate space seeds this would be the year for it.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

bag-mania said:


> Well, if we were ever to be invaded by mutate space seeds this would be the year for it.


No kidding!


----------



## limom

Isn’t an asteroid supposed to hit the earth later on?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Isn’t an asteroid supposed to hit the earth later on?



There is one that will come close to earth in a couple months but fortunately it is very small and not expected to  come into our atmosphere.  It’s a good thing too because all we need is a giant asteroid  hitting the earth and throwing us into an Ice Age to end 2020.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> I was quoting Clorox in their recent media announcement that their supply chain is impacted until 2021, specifically for the wipes. Poor guys overshot the mark when they promised a huge increase in production a while back.
> 
> Lol roll back the clock on everything I say


I was looking for lysol kitchen cleaner (kills ants)....couldn't find any but costco had clorox spray cleaner with bleach....plenty of it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

GhstDreamer said:


> My sympathies are with you. I am afraid if anything happens to my glasses I will be completely disabled. My eyesight is extremely bad (anything beyond 1 foot in front of me is all blurry) and sadly, I don't have a back up pair of glasses.
> 
> My cosmetic surgeon is fantastic. He mostly specializes in doing reconstructive surgery on burn victims but he also takes other cases. I have been seeing him since I developed neuromuscular spasms. Eight to ten shots of botox every four months hurt like hell but damn it works! I was over the moon when he finally started allowing hospital visits again.



I'm so, so sorry! I really feel for you!  I sincerely hope & pray that you are able to get the treatment you so desperately need! 

Every single one of us is living their own nightmare. Sadly, I don't see it ending anytime soon.


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> I was looking for lysol kitchen cleaner (kills ants)....couldn't find any but costco had clorox spray cleaner with bleach....plenty of it


Lol do you mind disclosing where exactly cuz the Costcos here don't have any clorox or lysol


----------



## hermes_lemming

so thanks to pressure from top down, cdc is raising the bar on testing. Now you DONT have to be tested if you came in contact with someone who has covid


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> I was looking for lysol kitchen cleaner (kills ants)....couldn't find any but costco had clorox spray cleaner with bleach....plenty of it


I found this at my grocery store..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

i*bella said:


> Don't worry - Both my husband and I have serviced our cars since sheltering in place in March. Pick a business that has extra sanitation measures in place and take the usual precautions (wear a mask, don't touch your face, use sanitizing wipes on the high touch surfaces on the inside of your car) but most importantly open the windows and sun/moonroof if you have one to get fresh air flowing.


Thank you for the suggestions! I rolled down all the windows and opened up the sunroof for the appointment. They did put a covering on the wheel and seat and left a paper in the car about all the places they cleaned after the appointment...I also brought Clorox wipes and cleaned inside...
Still couldn’t wait to be done with it though....


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I found this at my grocery store..


thanks....will check that....doesn't seem to be available online at target or WM


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol do you mind disclosing where exactly cuz the Costcos here don't have any clorox or lysol


suburban san diego - Santee


----------



## bag-mania

To all of our members on the northern gulf coast of Texas, please stay safe. I heard that Hurricane Laura is a Category 4 with an expected storm surge of several feet. Nearly half a million people live in the evacuation zone and have hopefully already left.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m disappointed with the CDC changing the guidelines from what I believe is pressure to do so. The easiest way to get the numbers down is obviously by less testing right? This is the first freaking wave of the virus.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol do you mind disclosing where exactly cuz the Costcos here don't have any clorox or lysol


I've not seen these since March at my Costco.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My nephew's school's positivity rate jumped from around 15% since school started to 30% in about a week.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> thanks....will check that....doesn't seem to be available online at target or WM


Also found spic and span antibacterial cleaner there.....I didn’t even know they made that! And there was no purchase limit!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antibacterial is good, but don't we need antiviral?


----------



## muddledmint

A lot of disinfectants work on both bacteria and viruses.

Our Costco gets Clorox wipes and cleaners etc sporadically, but I have yet to see Lysol spray or isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Lake Effect

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol do you mind disclosing where exactly cuz the Costcos here don't have any clorox or lysol


Interestingly enough, one supermarket by me, that I normally do not shop at, has had Lysol spray cleaner over the past few weeks. It is in the shopping center where  I do a parking lot meet up with a girl friend. After we meet I pop in for any essentials I need. Otherwise I would not have known.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Antibacterial is good, but don't we need antiviral?


It you look at most of the well known brands, they usually say , kills 99.9 % of bacteria and viruses. I believe the  two green products I have say  the same.


----------



## muddledmint

I flew today and i was 

A man across the aisle was somehow allowed to board despite having no mask and he claimed he was exempt when confronted by the flight attendants. This airline has a strict Covid policy that requires valveless masks covering nose and mouth when in the airport and on board the plane. Any person who wants a medical exemption has to do a phone assessment with the airline’s physician at the airport before boarding. This man did not do that. After some back and forth (which caused the plane to push back at least 10 min late), he agreed to wear a surgical mask - but then pulled it down under his nose and sometimes under his chin for the whole flight. The flight attendant didn’t say anything! I can only assume that he was given this extra leeway because he was in first class.

The icing on the cake for me was that the person next to me was coughing in a gaiter for the entire flight! I was pissed that he got onto the flight when he’s sick, but then cackled a bit to myself that the anti masker had his nose hanging out next to the coughing guy.


----------



## LavenderIce

muddledmint said:


> I flew today and i was
> 
> A man across the aisle was somehow allowed to board despite having no mask and he claimed he was exempt when confronted by the flight attendants. This airline has a strict Covid policy that requires valveless masks covering nose and mouth when in the airport and on board the plane. Any person who wants a medical exemption has to do a phone assessment with the airline’s physician at the airport before boarding. This man did not do that. After some back and forth (which caused the plane to push back at least 10 min late), he agreed to wear a surgical mask - but then pulled it down under his nose and sometimes under his chin for the whole flight. The flight attendant didn’t say anything! I can only assume that he was given this extra leeway because he was in first class.
> 
> The icing on the cake for me was that the person next to me was coughing in a gaiter for the entire flight! I was pissed that he got onto the flight when he’s sick, but then cackled a bit to myself that the anti masker had his nose hanging out next to the coughing guy.



What a horrible experience.  Were you wearing an N95 and face shield at least?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

muddledmint said:


> I flew today and i was
> 
> A man across the aisle was somehow allowed to board despite having no mask and he claimed he was exempt when confronted by the flight attendants. This airline has a strict Covid policy that requires valveless masks covering nose and mouth when in the airport and on board the plane. Any person who wants a medical exemption has to do a phone assessment with the airline’s physician at the airport before boarding. This man did not do that. After some back and forth (which caused the plane to push back at least 10 min late), he agreed to wear a surgical mask - but then pulled it down under his nose and sometimes under his chin for the whole flight. The flight attendant didn’t say anything! I can only assume that he was given this extra leeway because he was in first class.
> 
> The icing on the cake for me was that the person next to me was coughing in a gaiter for the entire flight! I was pissed that he got onto the flight when he’s sick, but then cackled a bit to myself that the anti masker had his nose hanging out next to the coughing guy.



And this is why I am too worried to fly. I would love to visit my parents but they are in their 90s and I don't dare take the chance.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> And this is why I am too worried to fly. I would love to visit my parents but they are in their 90s and I don't dare take the chance.


Same here. Plus if you say something you risk getting yelled at, decked by a Karen/Chad.
Flying is stressful enough without having to deal putting yourself in danger.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Same here. Plus if you say something you risk getting yelled at, decked by a Karen/Chad.
> Flying is stressful enough without having to deal putting yourself in danger.


right....the way they squeeze you into those seats.  I had thought a few months ago they were flying with less people but it seems that didn't last long


----------



## hermes_lemming

Delta has banned nearly 250 passengers for refusing to wear masks
					

Delta Airlines' mask policy is not a suggestion, it's mandatory. Passengers refusing to abide by the rule to keep masks on at all times (save eating or drinking) don't get to fly with Delta. It's just that simple.




					www.cnn.com
				




I've always loved Delta. This makes me love them more.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> I flew today and i was
> 
> A man across the aisle was somehow allowed to board despite having no mask and he claimed he was exempt when confronted by the flight attendants. This airline has a strict Covid policy that requires valveless masks covering nose and mouth when in the airport and on board the plane. Any person who wants a medical exemption has to do a phone assessment with the airline’s physician at the airport before boarding. This man did not do that. After some back and forth (which caused the plane to push back at least 10 min late), he agreed to wear a surgical mask - but then pulled it down under his nose and sometimes under his chin for the whole flight. The flight attendant didn’t say anything! I can only assume that he was given this extra leeway because he was in first class.
> 
> The icing on the cake for me was that the person next to me was coughing in a gaiter for the entire flight! I was pissed that he got onto the flight when he’s sick, but then cackled a bit to myself that the anti masker had his nose hanging out next to the coughing guy.


I would be angry too!
May I ask what airline it was?


----------



## muddledmint

Sunshine mama said:


> I would be angry too!
> May I ask what airline it was?


It’s a smaller regional airline. I think delta is doing the best in regards to Covid too. Don’t airlines realize that lax enforcement of policies and packing people in makes people less willing to fly? Ugh


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Antibacterial is good, but don't we need antiviral?


The spic and span says it cleans bacteria and viruses...


----------



## arnott

Took the bus today for the 2nd time since Masks were made mandatory on public transit and I saw 3 people not wearing masks.  2 young people and one old man.  So they'll still let you on the bus but then the bus driver plays a recording that says Mask are Mandatory.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> Took the bus today for the 2nd time since Masks were made mandatory on public transit and I saw 3 people not wearing masks.  2 young people and one old man.  So they'll still let you on the bus but then the bus driver plays a recording that says Mask are Mandatory.


It’s probably easier to play the tape than to try and confront the people.....


----------



## KittyKat65

I found out today that our school District Superintendent bowed down to the TEA and we (meaning teachers and school staff - I am an admin who schedules ARDs/IEPs) are expected to show up for work on September 8th.  30% of the students will be back (around 1,200), including the Special Needs kiddos who are most at risk (FAC, FCC).  We were sent a survey to gauge whether we would be resigning or coming back to work.  I already told the people I work with/for that I am not going to be on campus on the 8th.  So, to answer the question of how has it impacted me...I will be unemployed.  But alive.  We will be fine and I will go back to substitute teaching once this crap passes; I kind of miss the student interaction anyway.  Oh, and the irony is that I am actually kicking butt working from home without distractions and I literally do NOT need to be on campus because all of the meetings i am scheduling are going to be held on Zoom for the entire school year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittyKat65 said:


> I found out today that our school District Superintendent bowed down to the TEA and we (meaning teachers and school staff - I am an admin who schedules ARDs/IEPs) are expected to show up for work on September 8th.  30% of the students will be back (around 1,200), including the Special Needs kiddos who are most at risk (FAC, FCC).  We were sent a survey to gauge whether we would be resigning or coming back to work.  I already told the people I work with/for that I am not going to be on campus on the 8th.  So, to answer the question of how has it impacted me...I will be unemployed.  But alive.  We will be fine and I will go back to substitute teaching once this crap passes; I kind of miss the student interaction anyway.  Oh, and the irony is that I am actually kicking butt working from home without distractions and I literally do NOT need to be on campus because all of the meetings i am scheduling are going to be held on Zoom for the entire school year.


I am sorry that you have to go through this. It is ridiculous how you have to choose between your life and job!!! 
Your school probably will quarantine most of the 30% anyway, along with the teachers and staff,  pretty much from the start.
That seems to be the norm once school starts.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sorry to hear that you have to make that kind of decision @KittyKat65 . Especially since like sunshine mama said most schools that have opened usually end up schooling from home after the first week or two and they have a bunch of confirmed cases.


----------



## MahaM

KittyKat65 said:


> I found out today that our school District Superintendent bowed down to the TEA and we (meaning teachers and school staff - I am an admin who schedules ARDs/IEPs) are expected to show up for work on September 8th.  30% of the students will be back (around 1,200), including the Special Needs kiddos who are most at risk (FAC, FCC).  We were sent a survey to gauge whether we would be resigning or coming back to work.  I already told the people I work with/for that I am not going to be on campus on the 8th.  So, to answer the question of how has it impacted me...I will be unemployed.  But alive.  We will be fine and I will go back to substitute teaching once this crap passes; I kind of miss the student interaction anyway.  Oh, and the irony is that I am actually kicking butt working from home without distractions and I literally do NOT need to be on campus because all of the meetings i am scheduling are going to be held on Zoom for the entire school year.


You've made the right decision for you and I wish you the best of Luck...


----------



## Jktgal

KittyKat65 said:


> I found out today that our school District Superintendent bowed down to the TEA and we (meaning teachers and school staff - I am an admin who schedules ARDs/IEPs) are expected to show up for work on September 8th.  30% of the students will be back (around 1,200), including the Special Needs kiddos who are most at risk (FAC, FCC).  We were sent a survey to gauge whether we would be resigning or coming back to work.  I already told the people I work with/for that I am not going to be on campus on the 8th.  So, to answer the question of how has it impacted me...I will be unemployed.  But alive.  We will be fine and I will go back to substitute teaching once this crap passes; I kind of miss the student interaction anyway.  Oh, and the irony is that I am actually kicking butt working from home without distractions and I literally do NOT need to be on campus because all of the meetings i am scheduling are going to be held on Zoom for the entire school year.



Sorry to hear this. Is there still a large community transmission in your area? If yes, maybe the offline schooling will just last a few days or weeks weeks before going back online like many colleges in USA.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> And this is why I am too worried to fly. I would love to visit my parents but they are in their 90s and I don't dare take the chance.


I am the same I desperately want to see my elderly mother but can't risk flying


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Body Bath And Beyond

I miss seeing my family and watching my granddaughter grow up. I miss going out to dinner and the movies. I miss my friends. I'm tired of being stuck at home and tired of wearing a mask when I do go out.


----------



## arnott

So, I was on the Bus today where masks are mandatory, and this young woman comes on without a mask on and sits in the area for elderly or disabled people.  An elderly woman boards the bus when there are no more seats left in that section and this young woman with no mask on does not give up her seat!


----------



## arnott

Saw this on Facebook and thought it was hilarious!


----------



## RT1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s probably easier to play the tape than to try and confront the people.....


And, in the bus driver's case...probably safer!


----------



## sdkitty

just heard of first case of someone we know (actually one degree away) - brother in law of friend.  Had it pretty bad, hospitalized and will be on oxygen for a year.  But he is an electrician who went into people's homes (as far as exposure) and he was not a healthy person.  Not saying the disease isn't real but this is the only person we've personally heard about (not on the news).


----------



## RT1

I wonder how much his underlying condition had to do with his hospitalization?
I have pretty much stayed away from people...just going to the pharmacy, grocery store, church, etc.
I do not personally know of anyone who has contracted COVID.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: So now we have to wait until this coming Sunday until we find out when we are going to reopen. The health bill our state leader tried to pass for another 12 months, failed. Now he's asking for 6 months extension, which again, hasn't gone well. So now he's trying for 3 months.

Stage 4 restrictions is suppose to end September 13th - But if our state leader has any say in it, we will be stuck at stage 4 restrictions for who knows how long. He still isn't happy with the number of daily cases & wants zero to low teens numbers. Even though our curve has dropped everyday. We now are only getting between 70 - 90 daily cases. Nothing like it was before & it's still going down slowly everyday. 

Stage 3 will really not be any different to what it is now with the exception of retail shops being allowed to reopen. Mandatory mask wearing will still be enforced, as will the number of people allowed in a store at one time. Maybe the curfew will be lifted or it just might be tweaked a little.

It's all up in the air ATM and it's so FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!  This Sunday when he makes the announcement, it's either going to be a complete and utter shyt show or we will go to stage 3 restrictions on the 13th. There is NO need to be in Stage 4 now, it's NOT a state of disaster like it was when we went on full lockdown 8 LONG WEEKS AGO!!!!! Still 2 more weeks left.

It's the first day of Spring here in Oz and the last thing everyone wants is to be still stuck at stage 4 restrictions until our state leader deems otherwise!!!


----------



## sdkitty

RT1 said:


> I wonder how much his underlying condition had to do with his hospitalization?
> I have pretty much stayed away from people...just going to the pharmacy, grocery store, church, etc.
> I do not personally know of anyone who has contracted COVID.


I don't know him but he had some serious cancer and something else - maybe diabetic?  don't remember....so generally not very healthy


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> I don't know him but he had some serious cancer and something else - maybe diabetic?  don't remember....so generally not very healthy



Those are some serious underlying health issues. We have a friend who has an organ transplant and is on anti-rejection medication. As a result of his medication, he developed cancer and other health issues over the years. His doctor told him that if he got COVID, he would almost certainly die. Luckily for him, he can WFH.


----------



## RT1

Yes, I had a dear friend who had a liver transplant and was on the anti-rejection meds for many years.
She finally developed cancer and passed away.
It was the combination of all her meds that caused her to develop the cancer.
So sad!


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: So now we have to wait until this coming Sunday until we find out when we are going to reopen. The health bill our state leader tried to pass for another 12 months, failed. Now he's asking for 6 months extension, which again, hasn't gone well. So now he's trying for 3 months.
> 
> Stage 4 restrictions is suppose to end September 13th - But if our state leader has any say in it, we will be stuck at stage 4 restrictions for who knows how long. He still isn't happy with the number of daily cases & wants zero to low teens numbers. Even though our curve has dropped everyday. We now are only getting between 70 - 90 daily cases. Nothing like it was before & it's still going down slowly everyday.
> 
> Stage 3 will really not be any different to what it is now with the exception of retail shops being allowed to reopen. Mandatory mask wearing will still be enforced, as will the number of people allowed in a store at one time. Maybe the curfew will be lifted or it just might be tweaked a little.
> 
> It's all up in the air ATM and it's so FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!  This Sunday when he makes the announcement, it's either going to be a complete and utter shyt show or we will go to stage 3 restrictions on the 13th. There is NO need to be in Stage 4 now, it's NOT a state of disaster like it was when we went on full lockdown 8 LONG WEEKS AGO!!!!! Still 2 more weeks left.
> 
> It's the first day of Spring here in Oz and the last thing everyone wants is to be still stuck at stage 4 restrictions until our state leader deems otherwise!!!


Well it’s September 1st tomorrow. The end of our summer and the beginning of my most dreaded season-fall! I hate the fall. We were in lockdown since March2nd. So in lockdown (different stages) for 6 months. The entire spring and summer gone! Everything cancelled! To the people who have experienced losses, I am sorry to complain. To we people awaiting medical treatment, good luck to us all. I get depressed in the fall at the best of times, and these times don’t fall into that category. To the many many people who love the autumn, I hope you enjoy the season. To people in Australia I hope you enjoy your spring and summer to the best of your ability.


----------



## elvisfan4life

RT1 said:


> I wonder how much his underlying condition had to do with his hospitalization?
> I have pretty much stayed away from people...just going to the pharmacy, grocery store, church, etc.
> I do not personally know of anyone who has contracted COVID.



count yourself lucky sadly I do


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chagall said:


> Well it’s September 1st tomorrow. The end of our summer and the beginning of my most dreaded season-fall! I hate the fall. We were in lockdown since March2nd. So in lockdown (different stages) for 6 months. The entire spring and summer gone! Everything cancelled! To the people who have experienced losses, I am sorry to complain. To we people awaiting medical treatment, good luck to us all. I get depressed in the fall at the best of times, and these times don’t fall into that category. To the many many people who love the autumn, I hope you enjoy the season. To people in Australia I hope you enjoy your spring and summer to the best of your ability.



I frigging hate our Summer!!!!  Since now it's only 3 months away.


I'm in the same boat as you. We have been in Lockdown since March 13th & September 13th will be 6 months. We never got past stage 2 before we were slammed back into stage 3, to then only 4 weeks later get slammed into stage 4. So nearly all of Autumn & nearly all of Winter & now it's Spring already. So we still will be in lockdown, at what stage, I won't know until this Sunday. So no elective surgery still or be able to see any specialist until were at stage 2. I still have alot of health issue's & I still won't be able to get treatment until were at stage 2 or stage 1.

Sending hugs your way!!!!


----------



## Chagall

^
Our winters are very long and brutal. Our little session of warm weather very precious.I sincerely hope you are moved back to stage two again so that you can get the treatments you need. What terrible situations we are stuck in health wise. I think exceptions should be made for people in dire need to medical care.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! So now it looks like the health bill will be passed & extended for another 6 Months!!!!!!!

So now we are looking at the middle of MARCH NEXT YEAR 2021 before we are back to any sort of "New normalcy."  

To have another 6 Months with strict restrictions, which will take us to ONE YEAR IN TOTAL LOCKDOWN IS JUST INCOMPREHENSIBLE???

All these emotions I'm feeling right now, angry, livid, depressed, defeated, I can keep going...I'm just absolutely & utterly lost for words right now.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! So now it looks like the health bill will be passed & extended for another 6 Months!!!!!!!
> 
> So now we are looking at the middle of MARCH NEXT YEAR 2021 before we are back to any sort of "New normalcy."
> 
> To have another 6 Months with strict restrictions, which will take us to ONE YEAR IN TOTAL LOCKDOWN IS JUST INCOMPREHENSIBLE???
> 
> All these emotions I'm feeling right now, angry, livid, depressed, defeated, I can keep going...I'm just absolutely & utterly lost for words right now.


That’s ridiculous! What reason do they give for extending it that long?


----------



## canto bight

I didn't say anything here because it was very emotional for me at the time, but two and half weeks ago my dad had a fall and a fracture.  He was taken by ambulance to the emergency room and had surgery the next morning.  A few days after (and he was given a COVID-19 test), he was moved to a rehabilitation center which is the part that really frightened me.  This particular center didn't have any cases luckily, but I was still very nervous.  I brought him home yesterday so that is a true relief.

When he was in the hospital, they only allowed one visitor per day during visiting hours.  The rehab center allowed one visitor per day also, but only two hours per day so I was frequently (and also very gently and kindly) kicked out by the lovely nurses.   I told my dad no more incidents this year please and thank you.

So coronavirus made an already stressful situation even more stressful than normal, but we got really lucky this time so I am very grateful.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Megs

canto bight said:


> I didn't say anything here because it was very emotional for me at the time, but two and half weeks ago my dad had a fall and a fracture.  He was taken by ambulance to the emergency room and had surgery the next morning.  A few days after (and he was given a COVID-19 test), he was moved to a rehabilitation center which is the part that really frightened me.  This particular center didn't have any cases luckily, but I was still very nervous.  I brought him home yesterday so that is a true relief.
> 
> When he was in the hospital, they only allowed one visitor per day during visiting hours.  The rehab center allowed one visitor per day also, but only two hours per day so I was frequently (and also very gently and kindly) kicked out by the lovely nurses.   I told my dad no more incidents this year please and thank you.
> 
> So coronavirus made an already stressful situation even more stressful than normal, but we got really lucky this time so I am very grateful.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.



I'm so sorry to hear about your dad but really happy to hear he is home with you now! That must have been so stressful for all of you. I think we sometimes forget that during COVID anything that was 'normal' before is truly frightening now.


----------



## canto bight

Megs said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your dad but really happy to hear he is home with you now! That must have been so stressful for all of you. I think we sometimes forget that during COVID anything that was 'normal' before is truly frightening now.



Thank you so much!  I think we definitely take for granted so many things until something like COVID happens and I vow to try not to do that in the future.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chagall said:


> That’s ridiculous! What reason do they give for extending it that long?



Both the Chief health minister & the state leader are not happy about the number of daily cases so far. Even though our curve is slowly dropping everyday, it's just not good enough for them. We have between 60 - 80 new daily cases. Yesterday we only had 70 new cases. They want single digit numbers or zero number of cases BEFORE they move to stage 3. They both contradict each other, out state leader is going to open up slowly & talks about xmas holidays with family and being able to travel interstate over the xmas holidays, which is a bunch of pure and utter BS! In another breath he's banging on about staying in stage 4 lockdown until October 13th. The same with the Chief health minister who wants us lockdown on stage 4 until October 13th. It *Might* even go longer if they are not happy with the number of daily cases & we could be in stage 4 lockdown until November!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Both the Chief health minister & the state leader are not happy about the number of daily cases so far. Even though our curve is slowly dropping everyday, it's just not good enough for them. We have between 60 - 80 new daily cases. Yesterday we only had 70 new cases. They want single digit numbers or zero number of cases BEFORE they move to stage 3. They both contradict each other, out state leader is going to open up slowly & talks about xmas holidays with family and being able to travel interstate over the xmas holidays, which is a bunch of pure and utter BS! In another breath he's banging on about staying in stage 4 lockdown until October 13th. The same with the Chief health minister who wants us lockdown on stage 4 until October 13th. It *Might* even go longer if they are not happy with the number of daily cases & we could be in stage 4 lockdown until November!!!!!!


Your cases are lower than ours which are increasing daily. People are not social distancing or wearing masks even if it’s mandatory. Everything is opening up but how safe is it to go to these medical appointments. I had a zoom meeting with my lawyer yesterday and did an online signing of a document. Supposedly legal. From what I could see their office was very busy with no social distancing or mask wearing. I know many of those people have been travelling this summer. If they are indicative of other offices, then no way I’m going to my medical appointments. It sounds like it would be safer to go in OZ because of lower new cases, but they have shut it down. Crazy!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

canto bight said:


> I didn't say anything here because it was very emotional for me at the time, but two and half weeks ago my dad had a fall and a fracture.  He was taken by ambulance to the emergency room and had surgery the next morning.  A few days after (and he was given a COVID-19 test), he was moved to a rehabilitation center which is the part that really frightened me.  This particular center didn't have any cases luckily, but I was still very nervous.  I brought him home yesterday so that is a true relief.
> 
> When he was in the hospital, they only allowed one visitor per day during visiting hours.  The rehab center allowed one visitor per day also, but only two hours per day so I was frequently (and also very gently and kindly) kicked out by the lovely nurses.   I told my dad no more incidents this year please and thank you.
> 
> So coronavirus made an already stressful situation even more stressful than normal, but we got really lucky this time so I am very grateful.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.


I’m so sorry to hear about your dad but happy to hear he is home with you....May he make a quick recovery!


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! So now it looks like the health bill will be passed & extended for another 6 Months!!!!!!!
> 
> So now we are looking at the middle of MARCH NEXT YEAR 2021 before we are back to any sort of "New normalcy."
> 
> To have another 6 Months with strict restrictions, which will take us to ONE YEAR IN TOTAL LOCKDOWN IS JUST INCOMPREHENSIBLE???
> 
> All these emotions I'm feeling right now, angry, livid, depressed, defeated, I can keep going...I'm just absolutely & utterly lost for words right now.


I'm very sorry you're going through this but the silver lining is that you will be alive and covid free


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm very sorry you're going through this but the silver lining is that you will be alive and covid free



I'm going to respectfully disagree with you.

The new health bill has been passed, so now we have another 6 months of hell & absolute uncertainly. I have NO idea if I'll survive this as I have so many medical issues that I simply cannot get treatment for. I'm still yet to seek treatment for my comprised immune system & having to deal with all the side effects from that which are just getting worse & worse everyday. The only treatment I was able to get was kidney dialysis & I only found out on Monday (Friday was canceled due to no power) they want me to continue for another month. I've done 3 months already & now into week 13. My kidneys are still in a bad way, not as dire as it was, but I still need an operation for my renal hilum tubes & ureteral stents put in & that is just my kidneys.

I have nearly a dozen referral's which date back to January, February & March this year that I still haven't been able to make appointments for & those appointments which I did have were all canceled. I have no idea if I'll even get the chance to be able to get appointments or seek treatment since now we have another 6 months of strict restrictions & can be slammed into stage 4 at anytime or still stay at stage 4 until our state leader deems otherwise.

I've also felt & seen lumps the size of peas, one under my left arm (which you can clearly see) & one on my left breast (self breast exam). I cannot even see a specialist for that! Everything is CLOSED!!!!

I don't see a silver lining for another 6 Months or if at all at this point.


----------



## rutabaga

Outdoor haircuts are allowed here, so I made an appointment. However, I asked the receptionist to confirm that it was just a cut and no shampoo. I don't care about the shampoo portion of it because I can wash my hair at home before my appointment and they can't move the washing station outdoors, obviously. She said it included a shampoo done indoors in the salon. I asked if I could skip the shampoo and have them wet my hair with a spray bottle before cutting it, and she said no, it had to be shampooed indoors. I've had haircuts before where my stylist did the spray bottle method so it's doable. But now I'm not sure I want to get my haircut if I'm required to have my hair shampooed indoors with the stylist standing over me laying face up. We'd both be wearing masks and they're doing temperature checks, but it still gives me pause so I may cancel the haircut.


----------



## bag-mania

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> The new health bill has been passed, so now we have another 6 months of hell & absolute uncertainly. I have NO idea if I'll survive this as I have so many medical issues that I simply cannot get treatment for. I'm still yet to seek treatment for my comprised immune system & having to deal with all the side effects from that which are just getting worse & worse everyday. The only treatment I was able to get was kidney dialysis & I only found out on Monday (Friday was canceled due to no power) they want me to continue for another month. I've done 3 months already & now into week 13. My kidneys are still in a bad way, not as dire as it was, but I still need an operation for my renal hilum tubes & ureteral stents put in & that is just my kidneys.
> 
> I have nearly a dozen referral's which date back to January, February & March this year that I still haven't been able to make appointments for & those appointments which I did have were all canceled. I have no idea if I'll even get the chance to be able to get appointments or seek treatment since now we have another 6 months of strict restrictions & can be slammed into stage 4 at anytime or still stay at stage 4 until our state leader deems otherwise.
> 
> I've also felt & seen lumps the size of peas, one under my left arm (which you can clearly see) & one on my left breast (self breast exam). I cannot even see a specialist for that! Everything is CLOSED!!!!
> 
> I don't see a silver lining for another 6 Months or if at all at this point.



Maybe I missed it in an earlier post but why has Australia restricted critical medical treatment to its citizens to such a drastic level? I understand Covid has caused delays and restrictions, it has happened everywhere. But focusing solely on getting Covid-19 under control while withholding treatment to people with other potentially life-threatening illnesses seems insane. Around where I live everyone who needs to can still get to their medical facilities for important treatments. The patients may need to be flexible about appointment times but the offices will do their best to get you in there.


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> The new health bill has been passed, so now we have another 6 months of hell & absolute uncertainly. I have NO idea if I'll survive this as I have so many medical issues that I simply cannot get treatment for. I'm still yet to seek treatment for my comprised immune system & having to deal with all the side effects from that which are just getting worse & worse everyday. The only treatment I was able to get was kidney dialysis & I only found out on Monday (Friday was canceled due to no power) they want me to continue for another month. I've done 3 months already & now into week 13. My kidneys are still in a bad way, not as dire as it was, but I still need an operation for my renal hilum tubes & ureteral stents put in & that is just my kidneys.
> 
> I have nearly a dozen referral's which date back to January, February & March this year that I still haven't been able to make appointments for & those appointments which I did have were all canceled. I have no idea if I'll even get the chance to be able to get appointments or seek treatment since now we have another 6 months of strict restrictions & can be slammed into stage 4 at anytime or still stay at stage 4 until our state leader deems otherwise.
> 
> I've also felt & seen lumps the size of peas, one under my left arm (which you can clearly see) & one on my left breast (self breast exam). I cannot even see a specialist for that! Everything is CLOSED!!!!
> 
> I don't see a silver lining for another 6 Months or if at all at this point.


This is just horrible! The stress of it must be terrible. I don't understand why they don't make exceptions for life saving treatments.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

bag-mania said:


> Maybe I missed it in an earlier post but why has Australia restricted critical medical treatment to its citizens to such a drastic level? I understand Covid has caused delays and restrictions, it has happened everywhere. But focusing solely on getting Covid-19 under control while withholding treatment to people with other potentially life-threatening illnesses seems insane. Around where I live everyone who needs to can still get to their medical facilities for important treatments. The patients may need to be flexible about appointment times but the offices will do their best to get you in there.



You are able to see a Doctor if there is something wrong, although you have to jump through hoops just to get an appointment. It's the Specialists that you simply cannot see nor make an appointment or wait for them to call you for an appointment. As our state leader has declare my state a state of emergency, NO specialists are able to treat anybody until we are at least at stage 2 turning into stage 1. It's the health bill preventing specialists from being able to treat anyone. It's too much human contact for the specialists to put their lives in danger as well due to Covid. We are treated as second class citizens & if you don't have Covid you DON'T MATTER!!




whateve said:


> This is just horrible! The stress of it must be terrible. I don't understand why they don't make exceptions for life saving treatments.



I've had a constant headache for months, which turns into a migraine at least 3 times a week due to all the stress I'm under. Plus I have to deal with the side effects from dialysis, which is just awful. If I was in another state it would be a completely different story. Thanks now to my power tripping state leader, everyone in my state is at his mercy. It's ALL about the number of daily cases & that's it!! Nothing else or anyone else matters.


----------



## muddledmint

lovlouisvuitton said:


> You are able to see a Doctor if there is something wrong, although you have to jump through hoops just to get an appointment. It's the Specialists that you simply cannot see nor make an appointment or wait for them to call you for an appointment. As our state leader has declare my state a state of emergency, NO specialists are able to treat anybody until we are at least at stage 2 turning into stage 1. It's the health bill preventing specialists from being able to treat anyone. It's too much human contact for the specialists to put their lives in danger as well due to Covid. We are treated as second class citizens & if you don't have Covid you DON'T MATTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a constant headache for months, which turns into a migraine at least 3 times a week due to all the stress I'm under. Plus I have to deal with the side effects from dialysis, which is just awful. If I was in another state it would be a completely different story. Thanks now to my power tripping state leader, everyone in my state is at his mercy. It's ALL about the number of daily cases & that's it!! Nothing else or anyone else matters.


That doesn’t make any sense. Close the bars and gyms and other truly non-essential things, but medical care is essential? What are they thinking. How can this be a good idea.


----------



## bag-mania

lovlouisvuitton said:


> You are able to see a Doctor if there is something wrong, although you have to jump through hoops just to get an appointment. It's the Specialists that you simply cannot see nor make an appointment or wait for them to call you for an appointment. As our state leader has declare my state a state of emergency, NO specialists are able to treat anybody until we are at least at stage 2 turning into stage 1. It's the health bill preventing specialists from being able to treat anyone. It's too much human contact for the specialists to put their lives in danger as well due to Covid. We are treated as second class citizens & if you don't have Covid you DON'T MATTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a constant headache for months, which turns into a migraine at least 3 times a week due to all the stress I'm under. Plus I have to deal with the side effects from dialysis, which is just awful. If I was in another state it would be a completely different story. Thanks now to my power tripping state leader, everyone in my state is at his mercy. It's ALL about the number of daily cases & that's it!! Nothing else or anyone else matters.



 That is nuts. Even during the worst of the closures here a doctor's appointment could still be done remotely, even with specialists, through a video conference or a phone call. If the doctor determined you required immediate treatment arrangements would be made for it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Redbirdhermes

i*bella said:


> Outdoor haircuts are allowed here, so I made an appointment. However, I asked the receptionist to confirm that it was just a cut and no shampoo. I don't care about the shampoo portion of it because I can wash my hair at home before my appointment and they can't move the washing station outdoors, obviously. She said it included a shampoo done indoors in the salon. I asked if I could skip the shampoo and have them wet my hair with a spray bottle before cutting it, and she said no, it had to be shampooed indoors. I've had haircuts before where my stylist did the spray bottle method so it's doable. But now I'm not sure I want to get my haircut if I'm required to have my hair shampooed indoors with the stylist standing over me laying face up. We'd both be wearing masks and they're doing temperature checks, but it still gives me pause so I may cancel the haircut.


I finally got a haircut last week.  My parents were longtime clients of the stylist, so she came to their house, and did the cutting in the garage with the door open.  I shampooed my hair that morning, and she wet it when she cut it with a spray bottle.  Everyone wore masks.  Worked out great.  I gave her a generous tip.  I suggest that you someone who is willing to do the entire operation out of doors.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> The new health bill has been passed, so now we have another 6 months of hell & absolute uncertainly. I have NO idea if I'll survive this as I have so many medical issues that I simply cannot get treatment for. I'm still yet to seek treatment for my comprised immune system & having to deal with all the side effects from that which are just getting worse & worse everyday. The only treatment I was able to get was kidney dialysis & I only found out on Monday (Friday was canceled due to no power) they want me to continue for another month. I've done 3 months already & now into week 13. My kidneys are still in a bad way, not as dire as it was, but I still need an operation for my renal hilum tubes & ureteral stents put in & that is just my kidneys.
> 
> I have nearly a dozen referral's which date back to January, February & March this year that I still haven't been able to make appointments for & those appointments which I did have were all canceled. I have no idea if I'll even get the chance to be able to get appointments or seek treatment since now we have another 6 months of strict restrictions & can be slammed into stage 4 at anytime or still stay at stage 4 until our state leader deems otherwise.
> 
> I've also felt & seen lumps the size of peas, one under my left arm (which you can clearly see) & one on my left breast (self breast exam). I cannot even see a specialist for that! Everything is CLOSED!!!!
> 
> I don't see a silver lining for another 6 Months or if at all at this point.


I'm very sorry you're going through this. I had no idea you were in such a bad state. I do echo the sentiments from the subsequent responses.  That makes zero sense. 

In my neck of the woods, such care is allowed but we also have very very selfish people who think this is a hoax and have a blatant devil may care attitude by hosting large parties and not wearing masks. 

Last but not least I also understand what you mean by second class citizen.  Unfortunately thanks to a number of factors that's how PoC are now treated in my neck of the woods as well. Its just really bad times all around.


----------



## TXLVlove

I start in-school teaching tomorrow.    My teaching partner has covid.  We were issued a spray bottle with Virex and given a thermometer.  I have to make an appointment with the nurse if one of my students is ill.  Not sure how long this will last but I'm praying I don't get it.   My husband said this year I'm really a safety monitor, daycare worker, and then a teacher...in that order.


----------



## Chagall

lovlouisvuitton said:


> You are able to see a Doctor if there is something wrong, although you have to jump through hoops just to get an appointment. It's the Specialists that you simply cannot see nor make an appointment or wait for them to call you for an appointment. As our state leader has declare my state a state of emergency, NO specialists are able to treat anybody until we are at least at stage 2 turning into stage 1. It's the health bill preventing specialists from being able to treat anyone. It's too much human contact for the specialists to put their lives in danger as well due to Covid. We are treated as second class citizens & if you don't have Covid you DON'T MATTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a constant headache for months, which turns into a migraine at least 3 times a week due to all the stress I'm under. Plus I have to deal with the side effects from dialysis, which is just awful. If I was in another state it would be a completely different story. Thanks now to my power tripping state leader, everyone in my state is at his mercy. It's ALL about the number of daily cases & that's it!! Nothing else or anyone else matters.


I am having a zoom meeting with an eye specialist but she is not doing in office appointments. I have glaucoma so it is serious. I don’t know when things will return to normal.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Chagall said:


> I am having a zoom meeting with an eye specialist but she is not doing in office appointments. I have glaucoma so it is serious. I don’t know when things will return to normal.



Best of luck with your doctor’s appointment.  Even during our Shelter in Place orders, our state allowed doctor’s appointments if skipping them could result in death or disability.  My father’s retina specialist stayed open for such patients the entire time.  Thus, he was able to continue getting the necessary shots to prevent blindness.  Similarly, my daughter-in-law was able to continue her prenatal appointments, although my son had to wait in the car.  She had a healthy baby boy last month.


----------



## Chagall

Redbirdhermes said:


> Best of luck with your doctor’s appointment.  Even during our Shelter in Place orders, our state allowed doctor’s appointments if skipping them could result in death or disability.  My father’s retina specialist stayed open for such patients the entire time.  Thus, he was able to continue getting the necessary shots to prevent blindness.  Similarly, my daughter-in-law was able to continue her prenatal appointments, although my son had to wait in the car.  She had a healthy baby boy last month.


So glad to hear your father was able to get the medical care he needed and your daughter in law had a wonderful healthy baby. So far I haven’t seen any change in my good eye so have been putting off seeing the glaucoma specialist for that eye to have my pressure taken, but I am having problems with my operated eye and I have to see the specialist for that online. These are trying times for sure.


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It was leaked yesterday that our state leader will keep us at stage 4 until September 28th. I f**king knew it!!!!! All this he had planned MONTHS ago????? And that date will likely change until October 13th. We had over 100 new cases yesterday. 

No retail stores will be allowed to reopen until we are stage 2. And that depends on if there are any new cases. Both the health minister & the state leader want at least 2 weeks without any new cases before they reopen any retail stores & move to stage 2. 

Stage 3 is basically sweet FA! EVERYTHING WILL STILL BE CLOSED!!!!

So the rest of this year & next year are going to be a living nightmare for everyone in my state. Power tripping idiot's who basically just want us lockdown until March next year!!!! NO MORE EXTENSIONS AFTER THAT! It was a one time health bill extension. 

This Sunday is when he is going to announce his proposal moving forward and what stage we will stay at & for how long, depending on the number of daily cases. FMD!


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It was leaked yesterday that our state leader will keep us at stage 4 until September 28th. I f**king knew it!!!!! All this he had planned MONTHS ago????? And that date will likely change until October 13th. We had over 100 new cases yesterday.
> 
> No retail stores will be allowed to reopen until we are stage 2. And that depends on if there are any new cases. Both the health minister & the state leader want at least 2 weeks without any new cases before they reopen any retail stores & move to stage 2.
> 
> Stage 3 is basically sweet FA! EVERYTHING WILL STILL BE CLOSED!!!!
> 
> So the rest of this year & next year are going to be a living nightmare for everyone in my state. Power tripping idiot's who basically just want us lockdown until March next year!!!! NO MORE EXTENSIONS AFTER THAT! It was a one time health bill extension.
> 
> This Sunday is when he is going to announce his proposal moving forward and what stage we will stay at & for how long, depending on the number of daily cases. FMD!


Weeks with no new cases seems so unrealistic. Life has to continue in some sort of capacity no?. I'm in Canada..and we've had our ups and downs but almost a year in lockdown makes zero sense. How can any economy survive?


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Chagall said:


> So glad to hear your father was able to get the medical care he needed and your daughter in law had a wonderful healthy baby. So far I haven’t seen any change in my good eye so have been putting off seeing the glaucoma specialist for that eye to have my pressure taken, but I am having problems with my operated eye and I have to see the specialist for that online. These are trying times for sure.



They measure my Dad's eye pressure at each monthly visit to his Retina specialist using a glaucoma test device that is not much bigger than an electronic thermometer.   Can you ask for an outside visit just to get your eye pressure measured?  It could prevent you from going blind, so surely it is a necessary test and it could be done safely.


----------



## Chagall

Redbirdhermes said:


> They measure my Dad's eye pressure at each monthly visit to his Retina specialist using a glaucoma test device that is not much bigger than an electronic thermometer.   Can you ask for an outside visit just to get your eye pressure measured?  It could prevent you from going blind, so surely it is a necessary test and it could be done safely.


I have made up my mind to see the eye specialist who referred me to the surgeon in September but I have to go in the building. The surgeon is only doing zoom for now. I wish I could get it done outside. I guess if your dad can go monthly to get his pressure checked I can go once but I’m a chicken I guess.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> Weeks with no new cases seems so unrealistic. Life has to continue in some sort of capacity no?. I'm in Canada..and we've had our ups and downs but almost a year in lockdown makes zero sense. How can any economy survive?



We are already in a recession & have been for the last couple of months. It hasn't been this bad/dire since World war 2! 

They DON'T CARE ABOUT THE ECONOMY - It's ALL about the number of daily cases!!! I'm so f**king over it!!!  

Two in every Ten businesses have folded completely thus far. More are going to, it's not a question of *IF* but when. Big brands stores are closing down half of their retail stores for good. Target is just one of many that is closing 75 stores permanently Australia wide, more could close for good at the rate we going.    

Unemployment also hasn't been this bad since World war 2. How are businesses suppose to pay employees, shop rent, lighting, bills, ect.. when they are not allowed to open and don't have any income????


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovlouisvuitton said:


> We are already in a recession & have been for the last couple of months. It hasn't been this bad/dire since World war 2!
> 
> They DON'T CARE ABOUT THE ECONOMY - It's ALL about the number of daily cases!!! I'm so f**king over it!!!
> 
> Two in every Ten businesses have folded completely thus far. More are going to, it's not a question of *IF* but when. Big brands stores are closing down half of their retail stores for good. Target is just one of many that is closing 75 stores permanently Australia wide, more could close for good at the rate we going.
> 
> Unemployment also hasn't been this bad since World war 2. How are businesses suppose to pay employees, shop rent, lighting, bills, ect.. when they are not allowed to open and don't have any income????


Go to the national media. No one should be finding lumps and be unable to get care. Anywhere. The NYT might write it up.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Chagall said:


> I have made up my mind to see the eye specialist who referred me to the surgeon in September but I have to go in the building. The surgeon is only doing zoom for now. I wish I could get it done outside. I guess if your dad can go monthly to get his pressure checked I can go once but I’m a chicken I guess.


As long as there is no elevator I have been going to medical appointments.  The staff there knows better than any store or school how to manage the virus.  The risk is minimal and you really need to have your eye pressure checked.  Avoid people (i.e., wait outside if there is a delay for your appointment), wear a mask, don’t touch anything that hasn’t been wiped down, and you will be fine.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Redbirdhermes said:


> As long as there is no elevator I have been going to medical appointments.  The staff there knows better than any store or school how to manage the virus.  The risk is minimal and you really need to have your eye pressure checked.  Avoid people (i.e., wait outside if there is a delay for your appointment), wear a mask, don’t touch anything that hasn’t been wiped down, and you will be fine.


In northern Ireland hospital.staff have infected over 20 patients who were non covid 3 have died


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

elvisfan4life said:


> In northern Ireland hospital.staff have infected over 20 patients who were non covid 3 have died


This is nuts.
I really worry about what is going to take place once the Corona is under control.
How many people are going to be diagnosed with serious diseases and how many others will need psychological help.
This is simply awful


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> This is nuts.
> I really worry about what is going to take place once the Corona is under control.
> How many people are going to be diagnosed with serious diseases and how many others will need psychological help.
> This is simply awful


I was able to get all my appointments taken care of this summer. Even a mammogram which I really needed. I am still worried about this Fall/Winter and trying to prepare for chaos. I am in the USA and thankfully not living in an area that saw a huge surge this summer.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> I was able to get all my appointments taken care of this summer. Even a mammogram which I really needed. I am still worried about this Fall/Winter and trying to prepare for chaos. I am in the USA and thankfully not living in an area that saw a huge surge this summer.


Yes, I am in New York and went to all my appointments as well.
No gym, hair, nails or public transportation...
I guess I am going to need a shrink.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> Yes, I am in New York and went to all my appointments as well.
> No gym, hair, nails or public transportation...
> I guess I am going to need a shrink.


My insurance/employer have me set up with an online doctor/therapist called Dr on Demand.  They have an app.  I believe you can also pay out of pocket. But I sit in my bedroom and talk to a therapist face to face through the app.  They probably have a cash option if your insurance doesn't cover them. You can also see doctors for basic appointments like a cold and have them call in meds to your pharmacy.

I haven't been to gym either. I haven't worked in 6 months. Probably won't for another 8.  I can't take this whole thing much more.


----------



## Chagall

Redbirdhermes said:


> As long as there is no elevator I have been going to medical appointments.  The staff there knows better than any store or school how to manage the virus.  The risk is minimal and you really need to have your eye pressure checked.  Avoid people (i.e., wait outside if there is a delay for your appointment), wear a mask, don’t touch anything that hasn’t been wiped down, and you will be fine.


I have to use a stairwell as my doctor is on the second floor. Hard to know when things have been wiped down or not. The building is always busy and has tight hall ways and if it is like anywhere else around here no masks, and no social distancing. I was told by my doctor I am immune compromised and will probably have to take my mask off. I’m trying not to overthink this. I told myself during the summer I would deal with it in the fall, and low and behold, here it is. Hard decision, if you don’t have your eyesight you don’t have anything!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Chagall said:


> I have to use a stairwell as my doctor is on the second floor. Hard to know when things have been wiped down or not. The building is always busy and has tight hall ways and if it is like anywhere else around here no masks, and no social distancing. I was told by my doctor I am immune compromised and will probably have to take my mask off. I’m trying not to overthink this. I told myself during the summer I would deal with it in the fall, and low and behold, here it is. Hard decision, if you don’t have your eyesight you don’t have anything!


Oh my.  Our state issued mask orders for all indoor businesses and public places a few weeks ago.  That helped my anxiety a lot as compliance has been pretty good.  Our doctor's office was not busy and seats were wiped down and 6 feet apart.  I had to take in my 91 year-old mom, and I would rather not have her get the COVID.  She has another doctor's appointment next week.  If they are busy, and not wearing masks, as you describe, I would simply turn around and leave.  Your best bet is to get the first appointment of the day.  Even better, the first appointment of the week.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

elvisfan4life said:


> In northern Ireland hospital.staff have infected over 20 patients who were non covid 3 have died



Hospitals are always dangerous places, more so now.  But, I was referring to the risk during a 30 minute doctor's appointment where you may encounter only 6 masked and gloved people.  That risk should be much lower than being in a hospital.  When my grandson was born, I waited until he was home for my first visit.  I saw no reason to take the risk of entering a hospital just for a quick baby visit.


----------



## Chagall

Redbirdhermes said:


> Oh my.  Our state issued mask orders for all indoor businesses and public places a few weeks ago.  That helped my anxiety a lot as compliance has been pretty good.  Our doctor's office was not busy and seats were wiped down and 6 feet apart.  I had to take in my 91 year-old mom, and I would rather not have her get the COVID.  She has another doctor's appointment next week.  If they are busy, and not wearing masks, as you describe, I would simply turn around and leave.  Your best bet is to get the first appointment of the day.  Even better, the first appointment of the week.


Thank you I agree an early appointment would be wisest if I have a choice but specialists are booked far in advance here. Hope he will see me soon. I have a zoom meeting coming up with my other doctor but I don’t know what that can accomplish. Sigh. I wonder if it’s necessary to quarantine yourself from people you live with if you have been in this situation of possibly being exposed due to a medical appointment?


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Chagall said:


> Thank you I agree an early appointment would be wisest if I have a choice but specialists are booked far in advance here. Hope he will see me soon. I have a zoom meeting coming up with my other doctor but I don’t know what that can accomplish. Sigh. I wonder if it’s necessary to quarantine yourself from people you live with if you have been in this situation of possibly being exposed due to a medical appointment?


No, you are not exposed unless you find out that someone you came in contact with during your appointment actually has COVID.  Remember that most people do not have it.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> In northern Ireland hospital.staff have infected over 20 patients who were non covid 3 have died


My husband's doctor caught covid at the hospital. He said it is nearly impossible not to catch it there.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I have to use a stairwell as my doctor is on the second floor. Hard to know when things have been wiped down or not. The building is always busy and has tight hall ways and if it is like anywhere else around here no masks, and no social distancing. I was told by my doctor I am immune compromised and will probably have to take my mask off. I’m trying not to overthink this. I told myself during the summer I would deal with it in the fall, and low and behold, here it is. Hard decision, if you don’t have your eyesight you don’t have anything!


Try not to worry too much. Your eyesight is important. Wear a mask until you get in with the doctor. Hopefully he will be wearing a mask. Carry hand sanitizer and clean your hands after holding onto the banister in the stairway.


----------



## Purseloco

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but why is coronavirus any different or worse than the flu? It appears to affect the same demographic of people as the normal flu (elderly and/or those with underlying health conditions), and so far has a lower fatality rate than the normal flu, from what I've read. I'm genuinely having a hard time understanding the severity of it.


From what I have read, It affects the lungs causing pneumonia, and we do not have a natural immunity to this virus that we might have to some flu viruses due to previous vaccines. And there is no vaccine yet that is being given to the public. But on the other hand, I think a lot of what is going on is political; however, I believe good hand washing, social distancing, and wearing a mask is a good idea. I do not think we have to shut down the country. I am a person who would not do well with the coronavirus due to lung issues, so I protect myself when I go out in public and follow the precautions to protect myself and others, but I choose not to panic. I just live my life.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Redbirdhermes said:


> Hospitals are always dangerous places, more so now.  But, I was referring to the risk during a 30 minute doctor's appointment where you may encounter only 6 masked and gloved people.  That risk should be much lower than being in a hospital.  When my grandson was born, I waited until he was home for my first visit.  I saw no reason to take the risk of entering a hospital just for a quick baby visit.


In the UK there are no hospital visits allowed


----------



## elvisfan4life

Purseloco said:


> From what I have read, It affects the lungs causing pneumonia, and we do not have a natural immunity to this virus that we might have to some flu viruses due to previous vaccines. And there is no vaccine yet that is being given to the public. But on the other hand, I think a lot of what is going on is political; however, I believe good hand washing, social distancing, and wearing a mask is a good idea. I do not think we have to shut down the country. I am a person who would not do well with the coronavirus due to lung issues, so I protect myself when I go out in public and follow the precautions to protect myself and others, but I choose not to panic. I just live my life.



Covid is not a respiratory disease like a cold -lung issues are only one symptom - it appears to be a vascular problem affect ing the blood which clots like jam - most people are dying of stokes and brain seizures it is not pleasant - ventilating has not helped a lot of patients as the fluid in their lungs is so thick like a jelly


----------



## elvisfan4life

Purseloco said:


> From what I have read, It affects the lungs causing pneumonia, and we do not have a natural immunity to this virus that we might have to some flu viruses due to previous vaccines. And there is no vaccine yet that is being given to the public. But on the other hand, I think a lot of what is going on is political; however, I believe good hand washing, social distancing, and wearing a mask is a good idea. I do not think we have to shut down the country. I am a person who would not do well with the coronavirus due to lung issues, so I protect myself when I go out in public and follow the precautions to protect myself and others, but I choose not to panic. I just live my life.


you are not at any more risk - scientific knowledge.and guidance has moved on now -they know.it is not a disease like a cold it is vascular people at risk are  those who are overweight with diabetes vascular diseases like dementia and high blood pressure not those with lung issues - they shielded the wrong groups


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> you are not at any more risk - scientific knowledge.and guidance has moved on now -they know.it is not a disease like a cold it is vascular people at risk are  those who are overweight with diabetes vascular diseases like dementia and high blood pressure not those with lung issues - they shielded the wrong groups


There is so much speculation about this virus and it changes all the time. Nobody knows for sure. If you talk to six different doctors you will get six different opinions.


----------



## CartierLVer

elvisfan4life said:


> Covid is not a respiratory disease like a cold -lung issues are only one symptom - it appears to be a vascular problem affect ing the blood which clots like jam - most people are dying of stokes and brain seizures it is not pleasant - ventilating has not helped a lot of patients as the fluid in their lungs is so thick like a jelly





elvisfan4life said:


> you are not at any more risk - scientific knowledge.and guidance has moved on now -they know.it is not a disease like a cold it is vascular people at risk are  those who are overweight with diabetes vascular diseases like dementia and high blood pressure not those with lung issues - they shielded the wrong groups



hello,
Simply put into perspective! Please do NOT post things that are NOT evidence based answers! This virus is a new strain that causes lots of damage to all parts of the human body! It does cause pneumonia, so it does affect the lungs and causes massive lung damage! Which in turn causes hypoxemic or increased oxygen demand due to lung damage and inadequate oxygenation exchange in the lungs! It causes SIC (Septic Induced Coagulopathy) which causes micro emboli or blood clots! This virus can be by contracted by any human of any age, race, gender, and yes people with multiple health Comorbidities have a higher chance of being hit hard! I don’t know if you are a doctor, but please get your facts straight! I am a RN here in America! This virus is no joke! It has disrupted everyone in the world! It has caused chaos! You have some of your statements true, but you seem to think that it affects people with other health problems! Please don’t post things like that as you mislead everyone! It can SERIOUSLY affect anyone!!! Thank you


----------



## limom

Purseloco said:


> From what I have read, It affects the lungs causing pneumonia, and we do not have a natural immunity to this virus that we might have to some flu viruses due to previous vaccines. And there is no vaccine yet that is being given to the public. But on the other hand, I think a lot of what is going on is political; however, I believe good hand washing, social distancing, and wearing a mask is a good idea. I do not think we have to shut down the country. I am a person who would not do well with the coronavirus due to lung issues, so I protect myself when I go out in public and follow the precautions to protect myself and others, but I choose not to panic. I just live my life.


I don’t know if it is political because it would be quite a feat for the entire world to go on an agreed plot.
As a civilian I agreed we can only do so much and the strategy to wash hands and wear a mask is the most sensible right now.
This can’t end soon enough.
The French are working on a nasal spray. It sounds promising.




__





						French scientists unveil nasal spray 'Covid solution'
					

Experts say treatment would cost less than €1milion to develop as a complement to vaccination through next phase of testing




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## Purseloco

limom said:


> I don’t know if it is political because it would be quite a feat for the entire world to go on an agreed plot.
> As a civilian I agreed we can only do so much and the strategy to wash hands and wear a mask is the most sensible right now.
> This can’t end soon enough.
> The French are working on a nasal spray. It sounds promising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French scientists unveil nasal spray 'Covid solution'
> 
> 
> Experts say treatment would cost less than €1milion to develop as a complement to vaccination through next phase of testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.connexionfrance.com


In my opinion, it is very political here in the United States, and that is the only country that I can speak about. I will let other people from other countries speak about their experience. But to each his or her own opinion.


----------



## Purseloco

elvisfan4life said:


> you are not at any more risk - scientific knowledge.and guidance has moved on now -they know.it is not a disease like a cold it is vascular people at risk are  those who are overweight with diabetes vascular diseases like dementia and high blood pressure not those with lung issues - they shielded the wrong groups
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Well, that is good to know because I was under the impression that COVID caused severe breathing problems, and with one lung, that would be detrimental for me. I am at risk with a common cold. But I have faith that I will live as long as I am supposed to but will be cautious anyway.


----------



## Purseloco

elvisfan4life said:


> Covid is not a respiratory disease like a cold -lung issues are only one symptom - it appears to be a vascular problem affect ing the blood which clots like jam - most people are dying of stokes and brain seizures it is not pleasant - ventilating has not helped a lot of patients as the fluid in their lungs is so thick like a jelly


Let's agree that it is deadly for some.


----------



## limom

Purseloco said:


> In my opinion, it is very political here in the United States, and that is the only country that I can speak about. I will let other people from other countries speak about their experience. But to each his or her own opinion.


The thing is Corona affects us all. I can’t understand how this became a political hot button.
It is becoming the same in Europe. See Germany and France..


----------



## Purseloco

limom said:


> The thing is Corona affects us all. I can’t understand how this became a political hot button.
> It is becoming the same in Europe. See Germany and France..


I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Gammue

I remembered that I have a hobby)


----------



## minnnea

Purseloco said:


> In my opinion, it is very political here in the United States, and that is the only country that I can speak about. I will let other people from other countries speak about their experience. But to each his or her own opinion.


I think it is getting more political in Europe also. Though that to be said in most European countries (actually all that I know of apart from Sweden) politicians decided the preventitive actions or at least the framework for actions against Covid19 thus there always was a political element even if the aim was to protect health. My experience was that especilly at the beginning of the epidemic the point of view was on virus itself but as the epidemic continues economy (and other parts of health-wealth) play a more important role so it is more political also.

Even if I do not agree with ”anti-covid19 movement”, I think the furstration people are feeling is understandable. People lost their jobs, they have been forced to change their lifes dramatically and in a Western country it is a huge deal if the government or officials interfere in your life and tell you how to live it. So that the virus has turn to be more political is imo understandable, if it was not political I would be surprised and not in a positive way.

EDIT: the epidemic is itself of course not political nor is the virus but the measures taken may be or are. I would not classify use of masks as political but decisions regarding whether or not to restrict operation of businesses are political. So are the choises on how other healthcare is provided etc.

I try my best to not to speak politics itself and not take a stand but more to understand what the wierd is going on.


----------



## Purseloco

minnnea said:


> I think it is getting more political in Europe also. Though that to be said in most European countries (actually all that I know of apart from Sweden) politicians decided the preventitive actions or at least the framework for actions against Covid19 thus there always was a political element even if the aim was to protect health. My experience was that especilly at the beginning of the epidemic the point of view was on virus itself but as the epidemic continues economy (and other parts of health-wealth) play a more important role so it is more political also.
> 
> Even if I do not agree with ”anti-covid19 movement”, I think the furstration people are feeling is understandable. People lost their jobs, they have been forced to change their lifes dramatically and in a Western country it is a huge deal if the government or officials interfere in your life and tell you how to live it. So that the virus has turn to be more political is imo understandable, if it was not political I would be surprised and not in a positive way.



Well said. Some people prefer more government interference. I prefer less.


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA but I travel for a living. MY personal experience with a lot of Americans is that they don't leave the country.  They think the USA is the greatest country in the world yet they have never left.  I can't count the number of places on this planet that I have explored. I spent a lot of time in Jan-March in Asia. There was lots of hand washing, mask wearing, sanitizing, temperature taking, rules about public transportation. The pandemic is political hot-button in America because many Americans can't see outside their bubble. The pandemic itself though IS NOT political.  When I was in Taiwan in February they were not checking my temperature daily in order to sabotage the American elections. However the bubble that some Americans are in they actually believe that.


----------



## Purseloco

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA but I travel for a living. MY personal experience with a lot of Americans is that they don't leave the country.  They think the USA is the greatest country in the world yet they have never left.  I can't count the number of places on this planet that I have explored. I spent a lot of time in Jan-March in Asia. There was lots of hand washing, mask wearing, sanitizing, temperature taking, rules about public transportation. The pandemic is political hot-button in America because many Americans can't see outside their bubble. The pandemic itself though IS NOT political.  When I was in Taiwan in February they were not checking my temperature daily in order to sabotage the American elections. However the bubble that some Americans are in they actually believe that.


I am a well-traveled American that does think that America is a great country.


----------



## limom

I think around 40 percent of Americans have a passport nowadays.... 
Over 70 percent of Europeans have a passport...


----------



## Compass Rose

I am still waiting for the alien invasion.....which might come just a few days after we are told that we can burn our masks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Pessie

Compass Rose said:


> I am still waiting for the alien invasion.....which might come just a few days after we are told that we can burn our masks.


What do you mean?


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> I think around 40 percent of Americans have a passport nowadays....
> Over 70 percent of Europeans have a passport...


My industry...the airline industry, is being decimated. After 9-11 I never thought things could get this bad again.
Just heartbroken


----------



## Purseloco

Compass Rose said:


> I am still waiting for the alien invasion.....which might come just a few days after we are told that we can burn our masks.


LOL!, I hope their good looking!


----------



## Purseloco

limom said:


> I think around 40 percent of Americans have a passport nowadays....
> Over 70 percent of Europeans have a passport...


----------



## Redbirdhermes

limom said:


> I think around 40 percent of Americans have a passport nowadays....
> Over 70 percent of Europeans have a passport...


I make sure my parents in their 90s keep their passports up to date.  Not because they expect to travel, but for their value as identification.  For example, my mother does not drive, so all she has is a 30 year old state ID card.  She has no birth certificate, and when she got her first passport 25 years ago she needed affidavits from an older sister who is now deceased.  You never know these days when you might need to prove who you are.


----------



## sdkitty

I've been putting off blood work (routine) and eye exam (routine), dentist (hate to go).  Have had one hair appointment and have one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

New cases today in England almost trebled scary


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: So long story short about our state leaders announcement & proposal going forward.

September 14th: The curfew that is in place will only change by one hour, so instead of 8 pm to 5 am - It will be 9 pm to 5 am.

You will be allowed to have ONE person over to your home or meet outside in a park.

You are now allowed to have 2 hours of walking/exercise instead of one hour.

THAT'S IT???????? NOTHING WILL REOPEN UNTIL OCTOBER 28TH???????

SO WE WILL STILL BE IN LOCKDOWN UNTIL OCTOBER 28TH????? 4 STRAIGHT MONTHS LOCKDOWN???? That will take us in total over 7 & a half months lockdown this year so far??????

AND THAT WILL ALL BE DEPENDING ON THE NUMBER OF DAILY CASES!!!!!!!! IF THE NUMBER OF NEW DAILY CONTINUES TO BE HIGH BETWEEN 50 - 80, EVERYTHING WILL BE PUSHED BACK & WE GO BACK TO WHAT WE CURRENTLY HAVE NOW - WHICH IS COMPLETE LOCKDOWN!!

There will be updates every 2 weeks & if they are not happy with the number of daily cases we will STAY LOCKDOWN EVEN LONGER?????

The Chief health minister wants 4 STRAIGHT WEEKS OF NO MORE THEN 5 NEW CASES DAILY BEFORE THEY REOPEN BEAUTY SALONS????? So *IF* we ever get the chance to get that low, beauty salons and the like will reopen November 26th???????

Why the f**k did all the businesses think they would reopen on September 13th is just beyond me. It came as a shock to them??? Seriously???? Have you actually been paying attention to what they report on the news????? Our State leader wanted a 12 month health bill extension, instead he was only granted a one time 6 month extension, so HE IS GOING TO MAKE US & KEEP LOCKDOWN AS LONG AS HE CAN!!! So it shouldn't have come as a shock to everyone. I called his BS story about reopening weeks ago, so it wasn't a surprise to me at all.

A BIG f**k you to all the people who helped him pass the health bill & dictate to us when & what we can & cannot do & deny treatment to those who NEED IT & to COMPLETELY DESTROY OUR ECONOMY!!

I sincerely apologize in advance for my language & screaming (using caps). To have someone dictate to us & they have the say in regarding health issues is just a complete and utter joke! Not to mention ALL the businesses that WERE waiting to reopen, to now be at his mercy too. A lot of businesses will simply just fold. To have to wait yet another 2 Months, again, THAT will depend on the number of daily cases is just truly mind blowing.


----------



## winks

I hope you don't take this as an offense but: you don't think that the economic damage is way higher/more dangerous than the virus itself? 

We were in lockdown for 6 weeks in Switzerland, gradually reopened all business. Yes, there are still cases. But I don't think that 0 cases should be the ambition, but to protect elderly people and make sure we have enough capacity in our hospitals. Also, with the summer break, we have a lot of people who got infected abroad, but honestly, I am really not scared about the number of cases right now in Switzerland...


----------



## Purseloco

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: So long story short about our state leaders announcement & proposal going forward.
> 
> September 14th: The curfew that is in place will only change by one hour, so instead of 8 pm to 5 am - It will be 9 pm to 5 am.
> 
> You will be allowed to have ONE person over to your home or meet outside in a park.
> 
> You are now allowed to have 2 hours of walking/exercise instead of one hour.
> 
> THAT'S IT???????? NOTHING WILL REOPEN UNTIL OCTOBER 28TH???????
> 
> SO WE WILL STILL BE IN LOCKDOWN UNTIL OCTOBER 28TH????? 4 STRAIGHT MONTHS LOCKDOWN???? That will take us in total over 7 & a half months lockdown this year so far??????
> 
> AND THAT WILL ALL BE DEPENDING ON THE NUMBER OF DAILY CASES!!!!!!!! IF THE NUMBER OF NEW DAILY CONTINUES TO BE HIGH BETWEEN 50 - 80, EVERYTHING WILL BE PUSHED BACK & WE GO BACK TO WHAT WE CURRENTLY HAVE NOW - WHICH IS COMPLETE LOCKDOWN!!
> 
> There will be updates every 2 weeks & if they are not happy with the number of daily cases we will STAY LOCKDOWN EVEN LONGER?????
> 
> The Chief health minister wants 4 STRAIGHT WEEKS OF NO MORE THEN 5 NEW CASES DAILY BEFORE THEY REOPEN BEAUTY SALONS????? So *IF* we ever get the chance to get that low, beauty salons and the like will reopen November 26th???????
> 
> Why the f**k did all the businesses think they would reopen on September 13th is just beyond me. It came as a shock to them??? Seriously???? Have you actually been paying attention to what they report on the news????? Our State leader wanted a 12 month health bill extension, instead he was only granted a one time 6 month extension, so HE IS GOING TO MAKE US & KEEP LOCKDOWN AS LONG AS HE CAN!!! So it shouldn't have come as a shock to everyone. I called his BS story about reopening weeks ago, so it wasn't a surprise to me at all.
> 
> A BIG f**k you to all the people who helped him pass the health bill & dictate to us when & what we can & cannot do & deny treatment to those who NEED IT & to COMPLETELY DESTROY OUR ECONOMY!!
> 
> I sincerely apologize in advance for my language & screaming (using caps). To have someone dictate to us & they have the say in regarding health issues is just a complete and utter joke! Not to mention ALL the businesses that WERE waiting to reopen, to now be at his mercy too. A lot of businesses will simply just fold. To have to wait yet another 2 Months, again, THAT will depend on the number of daily cases is just truly mind blowing.


I guess all you can do is vote all these crazy so called leaders out!


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> I think around 40 percent of Americans have a passport nowadays....
> Over 70 percent of Europeans have a passport...


We travel a lot around our own country. The US is so big, there is a lot to see. In Europe, the countries are closer - it is almost like visiting another state. When we were younger, we did a lot of foreign travel. We have no interest in traveling internationally anymore because it is such a hassle and we aren't in the best health. It doesn't mean we aren't aware of other cultures.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I've been putting off blood work (routine) and eye exam (routine), dentist (hate to go).  Have had one hair appointment and have one in a couple of weeks.



I’m getting some dental work done this week. I dread it but more for the work itself than fear of Covid.


----------



## bag-mania

For those who brought up COVID-19 being politicized, why shouldn’t it be? Everything else going on today is politicized.

People have become more and more intolerant of the views of others, covering all parties within the political spectrum, and incapable of interacting in an civil fashion with those with a differing POV. 

I have to say the last 10 or so years with social media has made it that much worse. Everyone is offended by everything. Which reminds me of this meme.


----------



## weezer

I have been ordering a lot  more take-out from local restaurants (which has contributed to what my friends and I jokingly call our ‘Covid 19 weight gain’)

But I am getting delicious food (that I can enjoy after work) and my local businesses are hopefully being helped by my voracious appetite.


----------



## muddledmint

Traveling is great, and I’m envious of people that can do it frequently. But it’s not everything. It doesn’t say anything about people who don’t travel much for whatever reason. Everyone has different priorities and interests. And I would like to point out that maybe humans need to fly less for the sake of the environment. Coming from someone who traveled a lot when younger and now rarely does.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA but I travel for a living. MY personal experience with a lot of Americans is that they don't leave the country.  They think the USA i*s the greatest country in the world yet they have never left*.  I can't count the number of places on this planet that I have explored. I spent a lot of time in Jan-March in Asia. There was lots of hand washing, mask wearing, sanitizing, temperature taking, rules about public transportation. The pandemic is political hot-button in America because many Americans can't see outside their bubble. The pandemic itself though IS NOT political.  When I was in Taiwan in February they were not checking my temperature daily in order to sabotage the American elections. However the bubble that some Americans are in they actually believe that.


Hold up.  Doesn't this patriotism go for most backgrounds?  I've lost count how many people think their ethnicity is the best (looking, smartest, most successful, etc) not to mention their native homeland. They think their homeland is the *BEST*. This pride is in full force during the Olympics, Eurovision, World cup, etc.

Agreed most live in a bubble but its not necessarily just limited to America and Americans.  Aforementioned bubbles also exist elsewhere in the world and are more imposed when said residents hardly ever leave their home town, city, village etc.  What they know and speak from come from their everyday exisitence in addition to what they digest from tv and other social media. 

My friends just camed back from Milan.  Hardly any security was enforced once they stepped foot in italy - just your requisite "let us know if you get ill in the next two weeks".  They were there for a month and a half and live in southern california - which they were sure would set off alarm bells once they left the states.  Nope.  No one even batted an eyelash.


----------



## canto bight

whateve said:


> We travel a lot around our own country. The US is so big, there is a lot to see. In Europe, the countries are closer - it is almost like visiting another state. When we were younger, we did a lot of foreign travel. We have no interest in traveling internationally anymore because it is such a hassle and we aren't in the best health. It doesn't mean we aren't aware of other cultures.



Not to mention that international travel is very expensive for Americans and unfortunately well out of reach for many.  I'm sure there are many Americans who would absolutely love to travel, but simply cannot afford to.


----------



## bag-mania

canto bight said:


> Not to mention that international travel is very expensive for Americans and unfortunately well out of reach for many.  I'm sure there are many Americans who would absolutely love to travel, but simply cannot afford to.



Yes and I would add this statement is true for all countries. Being on a forum for luxury handbags means that most here have some disposable income. I think sometimes members lose touch with the fact that that wonderful opportunity  for international travel isn’t realistically available for everyone.

It makes sense for most Europeans to have a passport to easily travel within Europe. It is not very expensive and the distance between countries is not great.

There are still many people in the world who are not financially able to become world travelers even if they want to be.


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> Not to mention that international travel is very expensive for Americans and unfortunately well out of reach for many.  I'm sure there are many Americans who would absolutely love to travel, but simply cannot afford to.


Its expensive period, not just for Americans. 


bag-mania said:


> Yes and I would add this statement is true for all countries. Being on a forum for luxury handbags means that most here have some disposable income. I think sometimes members lose touch with the fact that that wonderful opportunity  for international travel isn’t realistically available for everyone.
> 
> It makes sense for most Europeans to have a passport to easily travel within Europe. It is not very expensive and the distance between countries is not great.
> 
> There are still many people in the world who are not financially able to become world travelers even if they want to be.


Once again this is relative. Such travel within Europe isn't obtainable by all income brackets within Europe.


----------



## minnnea

Travel in general is more affordable than ever. Of course not everyone has the means to visit distant countries but in general (international) travel has never been more affordable and in the reach of larger group of people. Flight fares are ridiculously low compared to their carbon foot print considering travelling for holidays is not a necessity but a luxury. It is expensive compared to a 150 euro technical gadget but compared how it used to be lets say 50 years ago it is cheap and very reachable. Free time international travel is a luxury IMO.


----------



## Pessie

minnnea said:


> Travel in general is more affordable than ever. Of course not everyone has not the means to visit distant countries but in general (international) travel has never been more affordable and in the reach of larger group of people. Flight fares are ridiculously low compared to their carbon foot print considering travelling for holidays is not a necessity but a luxury. It is expensive compared to a 150 euro technical gadget but compared how it used to be lets say 50 years ago it is cheap and very reachable. Free time international travel is a luxury IMO.


Flights have been incredibly cheap for years - I don’t think we‘ll see them anywhere near as affordable post-Covid though given the impact of the pandemic on the airlines.


----------



## minnnea

Pessie said:


> Flights have been incredibly cheap for years - I don’t think we‘ll see them anywhere near as affordable post-Covid though given the impact of the pandemic on the airlines.


That will actually be interesting to see. My guess is when bans/restrictions are lifted, vaccinations are wide spread and the pandemic is off (note this is IF-talk), we will get back to normal. Not new normal but normal regarding travel. And then there will be low fare airlines offering cheap prices to attract costumers. Though when restrictions are lifted and then people feel travel is safe there may be a lot of demand so at the start high prices but they will come down eventually.


----------



## Jktgal

I just saw this on social media, being referred as the best estimate given current available info. Total number of people that have been infected is now 1 in 7. 








						COVID-19 Projections Using Machine Learning
					

We use artificial intelligence to accurately forecast infections, deaths, and recovery timelines of the COVID-19 / coronavirus pandemic in the US and globally



					covid19-projections.com
				




Whatever new normal will be after this pandemic, I don't think travel etc will pick up that fast. Some countries like New Zealand require a 14 day self quarantine. That is a huge additional cost of travel. With increasing poverty and unemployment everywhere, people won't be able to afford even low cost carriers (which need large volume of passengers to lower their cost/person).


----------



## Compass Rose

skyqueen said:


> My industry...the airline industry, is being decimated. After 9-11 I never thought things could get this bad again.
> Just heartbroken


And do you know what....every single aspect of the decimation is political.  People will not fly certain airlines for certain policies that have come into play, and not just for enforcing masks.  it's pretty brutal out there.


----------



## Compass Rose

Pessie said:


> What do you mean?


The "space alien invasion".......you know....extraterrestrials.........


----------



## Compass Rose

bag-mania said:


> For those who brought up COVID-19 being politicized, why shouldn’t it be? Everything else going on today is politicized.
> 
> People have become more and more intolerant of the views of others, covering all parties within the political spectrum, and incapable of interacting in an civil fashion with those with a differing POV.
> 
> I have to say the last 10 or so years with social media has made it that much worse. Everyone is offended by everything. Which reminds me of this meme.
> 
> View attachment 4840383


Aha!!!  So you have been on my Facebook page again, I see...........lol...lol.....


----------



## bag-mania

minnnea said:


> Travel in general is more affordable than ever. Of course not everyone has the means to visit distant countries but in general (international) travel has never been more affordable and in the reach of larger group of people. Flight fares are ridiculously low compared to their carbon foot print considering travelling for holidays is not a necessity but a luxury. It is expensive compared to a 150 euro technical gadget but compared how it used to be lets say 50 years ago it is cheap and very reachable. Free time international travel is a luxury IMO.



True, but the high expense involved in travel isn’t only airfare, that’s just the tip of the iceberg. Then there are the hotels, meals, vehicle rentals, entertainment, sites you want to visit, it all adds up. You have to be able to afford to do something once you get there.


----------



## bag-mania

Compass Rose said:


> Aha!!!  So you have been on my Facebook page again, I see...........lol...lol.....



Facebook is a haven for the  self-righteous.


----------



## whateve

Compass Rose said:


> And do you know what....every single aspect of the decimation is political.  People will not fly certain airlines for certain policies that have come into play, and not just for enforcing masks.  it's pretty brutal out there.


I don't understand what you mean. Not every single aspect of the decimation is political. A large percentage of the population isn't flying at all because they don't want to take the risk or they don't need to anymore as their business hasn't ramped up back to where it was. More meetings are being done remotely. I bet some of that will stay. If people have to quarantine after flying, they will avoid it more. It won't be cost effective.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I have to use a stairwell as my doctor is on the second floor. Hard to know when things have been wiped down or not. The building is always busy and has tight hall ways and if it is like anywhere else around here no masks, and no social distancing. I was told by my doctor I am immune compromised and will probably have to take my mask off. I’m trying not to overthink this. I told myself during the summer I would deal with it in the fall, and low and behold, here it is. Hard decision, if you don’t have your eyesight you don’t have anything!


Why do you have to take your mask off?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

*Oxford coronavirus vaccine trial on hold after suspected adverse reaction 








						Oxford coronavirus vaccine trial on hold after suspected adverse reaction
					

Trial of vaccine developed by AstraZeneca and University of Oxford researchers paused for 'review of safety data'




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				



Oxford coronavirus vaccine trial on hold over 'potentially unexplained illness', AstraZeneca says









						Leading coronavirus vaccine trial on hold after 'unexplained illness'
					

The Oxford University coronavirus vaccine trial is halted in what drug maker AstraZeneca describes as a "routine" action taken when there is a potentially unexplained illness among participants.




					www.abc.net.au
				



*


----------



## Chanbal

Why was this allowed to happen? 

*Sturgis Motorcycle Rally is responsible for 260,000 new cases of coronavirus and the healthcare bill to treat the infections will be $12.2 BILLION, new study claims








						Home | Daily Mail Online
					

MailOnline - get the latest breaking news, celebrity photos, viral videos, science & tech news, and top stories from MailOnline and the Daily Mail newspaper.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## pixiejenna

Because people are stupid. The ironic part is the majority of people who go to Sturgis are older and have pre-existing conditions so they’re the most vulnerable to catch it. I know a few coworkers who usually go, but didn’t this year because of the coronavirus. I didn’t even know it was going on until I read about it online, I usually hear them talking about it at least a month before hand. I feel bad for the residents of the town that hosts it, they were in limbo not sure if they were going to have the rally. I think it was decided like 2 weeks before the rally that they’re going to have it. My only guess is it was money driven decision. If half a million people attended and over 250,000 have confirmed cases how many more unreported cases are out there? The people in this town where screwed by this decision and now are paying for it. I can’t imagine the strain this has caused on thier local health care/Hospital system.


----------



## pixiejenna

In the US our west coast is literally on fire, California, Oregon, and Washington right now. Leading to mass evacuations for those in those states. My work FB group is full of pictures and videos of they’re going through. I worry that they will see a huge surge in cases that they won’t even be able to test for due to lack of supplies.


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> Why was this allowed to happen?
> 
> *Sturgis Motorcycle Rally is responsible for 260,000 new cases of coronavirus and the healthcare bill to treat the infections will be $12.2 BILLION, new study claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> MailOnline - get the latest breaking news, celebrity photos, viral videos, science & tech news, and top stories from MailOnline and the Daily Mail newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





pixiejenna said:


> Because people are stupid. The ironic part is the majority of people who go to Sturgis are older and have pre-existing conditions so they’re the most vulnerable to catch it. I know a few coworkers who usually go, but didn’t this year because of the coronavirus. I didn’t even know it was going on until I read about it online, I usually hear them talking about it at least a month before hand. I feel bad for the residents of the town that hosts it, they were in limbo not sure if they were going to have the rally. I think it was decided like 2 weeks before the rally that they’re going to have it. My only guess is it was money driven decision. If half a million people attended and over 250,000 have confirmed cases how many more unreported cases are out there? The people in this town where screwed by this decision and now are paying for it. I can’t imagine the strain this has caused on thier local health care/Hospital system.



Not so fast, I wouldn't take this story at face value. If you read beyond the inflammatory headlines you'll see that there was absolutely no fact-based evidence behind this "study." It was not based on confirmed Covid cases of attendees and it was not peer-reviewed, it is merely a speculative estimate. Apparently San Diego State University's Center for Health Economics & Policy Studies only used anonymized cellphone location data to try to get an estimate of how many new cases may have been spawned by Sturgis. No testing, no medical reports were used at all. The study didn't take any other factors into account. They didn't even ask anyone if they attended the event.

Undoubtedly there was plenty of Covid spread around there, but if you really look at it this study doesn't back up their 260,000 number estimate in any way. But it sure got lots of media attention, which again reveals how politicized Covid has become.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> Not so fast, I wouldn't take this story at face value. If you read beyond the inflammatory headlines you'll see that there was absolutely no fact-based evidence behind this "study." It was not based on confirmed Covid cases of attendees and it was not peer-reviewed, it is merely a speculative estimate. Apparently San Diego State University's Center for Health Economics & Policy Studies only used anonymized cellphone location data to try to get an estimate of how many new cases may have been spawned by Sturgis. No testing, no medical reports were used at all. The study didn't take any other factors into account. They didn't even ask anyone if they attended the event.
> 
> Undoubtedly there was plenty of Covid spread around there, but if you really look at it this study doesn't back up their 260,000 number estimate in any way. But it sure got plenty of media attention, which again reveals again how politicized Covid has become.


Agreed, 100% I couldn't find a fact in that statement, just clickbait


----------



## Chanbal

bag-mania said:


> Not so fast, I wouldn't take this story at face value. If you read beyond the inflammatory headlines you'll see that there was absolutely no fact-based evidence behind this "study." It was not based on confirmed Covid cases of attendees and it was not peer-reviewed, it is merely a speculative estimate. Apparently San Diego State University's Center for Health Economics & Policy Studies only used anonymized cellphone location data to try to get an estimate of how many new cases may have been spawned by Sturgis. No testing, no medical reports were used at all. The study didn't take any other factors into account. They didn't even ask anyone if they attended the event.
> 
> Undoubtedly there was plenty of Covid spread around there, but if you really look at it this study doesn't back up their 260,000 number estimate in any way. But it sure got lots of media attention, which again reveals how politicized Covid has become.


I'm not questioning the accuracy of the numbers or the methods used to determine the spread of the virus. COVID-19 is a serious problem and the pictures of this event speak for themselves @*TC1*.

"Photos from the rally showed scores of bikers packed into bars and restaurants without wearing face coverings or adhering to social distancing guidelines"


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> I'm not questioning the accuracy of the numbers or the methods used to determine the spread of the virus. COVID-19 is a serious problem and the pictures of this event speak for themselves @*TC1*.
> 
> "Photos from the rally showed scores of bikers packed into bars and restaurants without wearing face coverings or adhering to social distancing guidelines"
> View attachment 4843144
> 
> View attachment 4843156



Oh, believe me you wouldn't catch me hanging around at Sturgis or any other event which had hundreds or thousands of people. But it is grossly irresponsible for 1) a university's department of policy studies (political science) to put out unprovable conjecture to the media as if it were fact, and 2) the media to repeat that information without really examining how it was obtained. That $12.2 Billion cost and 260,000 cases is insanely high, especially when you realize that it is all basically guesses based on cellphone usage and not data gathered from actual Covid patients.

The media was very quick to insist that little Covid was spread during all the hundreds of protests going on around the country even though there are many photos showing people marching and shouting without masks. All I can conclude is that the media feels that Covid can not be transmitted as long as the reason for not being careful is just enough. Either that's one smart virus or there is a serious double standard.


----------



## TC1

Chanbal said:


> I'm not questioning the accuracy of the numbers or the methods used to determine the spread of the virus. COVID-19 is a serious problem and the pictures of this event speak for themselves @*TC1*.
> 
> "Photos from the rally showed scores of bikers packed into bars and restaurants without wearing face coverings or adhering to social distancing guidelines"
> View attachment 4843144
> 
> View attachment 4843156


Oh, I know Sturgis happened..and I know the virus is serious. 260,000 confirmed cases from the rally? Don't you think this would be on a reliable news source 24/7 if this were factual? I'm so tired of the "media"


----------



## Chanbal

TC1 said:


> Oh, I know Sturgis happened..and I know the virus is serious. 260,000 confirmed cases from the rally? Don't you think this would be on a reliable news source 24/7 if this were factual? I'm so tired of the "media"


As I said, I'm not questioning the methods or numbers in the DM article. Having in consideration that we are the leading country in Covid infections, the pictures are shocking. We currently have 6,359,313 confirmed cased and 190,784 deaths in the US due to COVID-19. https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## Staci_W

Purseloco said:


> I am a well-traveled American that does think that America is a great country.


I'm a well traveled American that thinks America is a great county. I do not think it's the GREATEST country. I do not think that we are perfect. There are things I would like to improve. Many Americans seem to have this idea that we are infallible. They're usually the ones that haven't left.


----------



## Staci_W

Am I the only one who doesn't know anyone who has had COVID? 

I feel pretty lucky. Everything in my state is open. They have to reduce capacity and masks are mandatory. Other than that, things are pretty normal. I'm working from home, but have the option to go in if I want to. Doctors offer telehealth, but you can still go in person. Salons are open. Restaurants are open (no buffets). 

Reading others experiences makes me feel really fortunate. Hopefully it stays this way.


----------



## Purseloco

Staci_W said:


> I'm a well traveled American that thinks America is a great county. I do not think it's the GREATEST country. I do not think that we are perfect. There are things I would like to improve. Many Americans seem to have this idea that we are infallible. They're usually the ones that haven't left.


I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## minnnea

Staci_W said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know anyone who has had COVID?
> 
> I feel pretty lucky. Everything in my state is open. They have to reduce capacity and masks are mandatory. Other than that, things are pretty normal. I'm working from home, but have the option to go in if I want to. Doctors offer telehealth, but you can still go in person. Salons are open. Restaurants are open (no buffets).
> 
> Reading others experiences makes me feel really fortunate. Hopefully it stays this way.



I do not know anyone with covid. Or actually one case but that was "before" Covid came to Europe so the case was only diagnosed later as Covid19 (2-3 months later). Everything here is normal, everything is open. However we have had now some serious spread of the virus this week but the offiacials are doing good job with testing and tracking down those in contact with people that have tested positive. I work as normal, but some of my hobbies were postponed due to cases this week in my area. 

That said even if things are not yet bad as we are living our lives as usual, I fear the corona virus is going to hit us bad.


----------



## Aminu

Up until last week, I didn't know anyone IRL who had Covid19. Nevertheless, I have diligently followed all the guidelines, worn a mask everyday for 6 months, haven't eaten out or done anything other than run errands and come straight home again, which is not the case for most people around here. I've noticed people are starting to get rather complacent, and cases are now increasing exponentially in the UK. This week, my niece and her bf tested positive and are both feeling very tired. It's early days, but obviously hoping they recover quickly without issue as they're both young (early 20's). Having said that, they're both overweight so that's a concern. I am worried my mother (70's) may have been exposed, having visited my niece 2 weeks ago. So far no signs.

My work is finally picking up, this week I attended a casting where I had to remove my mask. They had a one-in, one-out policy, checked my temperature upon arrival, everyone in the studio wore a mask, the doors and windows were all open and there was a separate entrance and exit. Everyone had to fill out Health Declaration Forms and leave contact details for track and trace purposes. I also have a job booked tomorrow, again no mask on set. As a self-employed performer, catching a cold is a legitimate fear as it puts you out of commission. Now the risks are greater. Obviously there are safety precautions in place. If I had any health conditions I would turn it down, but this is my first job in 6 months. Just gotta hope for the best.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Celine Dion's concert which was supposed to be in April was finally rescheduled yesterday.  All other Artists have rescheduled their shows way before the show date, but she rescheduled hers way after.  I requested a refund.  So out of my 3 concerts tickets for this year, I kept 2, and am getting a refund for one!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I only know people through my husband who have gotten the virus. Almost his entire unit on his ship was quarantined. 20 sailors were sent to the hospital. He described the sailor left in command as a disgruntled 3rd class. He is on the East Coast but there has been no mention of it anywhere in the news.


----------



## Staci_W

arnott said:


> Celine Dion's concert which was supposed to be in April was finally rescheduled yesterday.  All other Artists have rescheduled their shows way before the show date, but she rescheduled hers way after.  I requested a refund.  So out of my 3 concerts tickets for this year, I kept 2, and am getting a refund for one!


I had tickets to Trevor Noah. They postponed it. No refund is being offered because it's been rescheduled, for next year. Tbh I find it kind of ridiculous that they are refusing to give us our money.


----------



## canto bight

I had a few shows from this spring that were rescheduled for fall/winter 2020.  They are now all cancelled with refunds or the option to donate the money to now unemployed venue employees which definitely feels like the punk rock and right thing to do.  

I also just remembered that about two weeks from now, we were supposed to go to New York City to see David Byrne's American Utopia on Broadway.  We're huge Talking Heads fans and the trip was also meant to celebrate a few things, but now we'll just be celebrating our health and good fortune through this all from the safety of our homes.


----------



## Gabs007

Aminu said:


> Up until last week, I didn't know anyone IRL who had Covid19. Nevertheless, I have diligently followed all the guidelines, worn a mask everyday for 6 months, haven't eaten out or done anything other than run errands and come straight home again, which is not the case for most people around here. I've noticed people are starting to get rather complacent, and cases are now increasing exponentially in the UK. This week, my niece and her bf tested positive and are both feeling very tired. It's early days, but obviously hoping they recover quickly without issue as they're both young (early 20's). Having said that, they're both overweight so that's a concern. I am worried my mother (70's) may have been exposed, having visited my niece 2 weeks ago. So far no signs.
> 
> My work is finally picking up, this week I attended a casting where I had to remove my mask. They had a one-in, one-out policy, checked my temperature upon arrival, everyone in the studio wore a mask, the doors and windows were all open and there was a separate entrance and exit. Everyone had to fill out Health Declaration Forms and leave contact details for track and trace purposes. I also have a job booked tomorrow, again no mask on set. As a self-employed performer, catching a cold is a legitimate fear as it puts you out of commission. Now the risks are greater. Obviously there are safety precautions in place. If I had any health conditions I would turn it down, but this is my first job in 6 months. Just gotta hope for the best.



I got my hair finally cut about 2 weeks ago, very strict policy of how many people are allowed in, clear plastic screens everywhere, there was another woman in who was complaining that everybody wore a mask and she had to wear one too, that doors and windows were open, she waited until the hair dresser had half the foils for streaks in, then ripped off her mask and sneered "What are you going to do, we're in the middle of it" Hair dresser asked her several times to put the mask back on, she refused, he took that apron they put around you off and asked her to leave, she said she wants him to finish her hair, he told her if she puts the mask back on, so she yelled some really foul abuse at him (he's not British), he calmly told her that she should hurry home because he won't touch her hair ever again and if she doesn't want a very intense colour result, to best wash it out ASAP, no charge but she is now banned from the shop, if she doesn't leave he will call the police as she is trespassing. I loved it and tipped heavily, it sounded so charming in a French accent.


----------



## doni

Gabs007 said:


> I got my hair finally cut about 2 weeks ago, very strict policy of how many people are allowed in, clear plastic screens everywhere, there was another woman in who was complaining that everybody wore a mask and she had to wear one too, that doors and windows were open, she waited until the hair dresser had half the foils for streaks in, then ripped off her mask and sneered "What are you going to do, we're in the middle of it" Hair dresser asked her several times to put the mask back on, she refused, he took that apron they put around you off and asked her to leave, she said she wants him to finish her hair, he told her if she puts the mask back on, so she yelled some really foul abuse at him (he's not British), he calmly told her that she should hurry home because he won't touch her hair ever again and if she doesn't want a very intense colour result, to best wash it out ASAP, no charge but she is now banned from the shop, if she doesn't leave he will call the police as she is trespassing. I loved it and tipped heavily, it sounded so charming in a French accent.


Wow, what a story. I can just picture this woman with the most obnoxious shade of bright orange in her hair. Or at least that’s what I hope


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> Wow, what a story. I can just picture this woman with the most obnoxious shade of bright orange in her hair. Or at least that’s what I hope



You are too nice, I was hoping for a neon green


----------



## V0N1B2

A friend works in a very popular (and busy!) pub here in town and said the abuse he puts up with from customers is unbelievable. All coming from tourists/city folk. Constant complaining about everything from the food (which is always excellent, IMO) to the government regulations they must abide by, like last call and closing times. Patrons refusing to leave the patio because they’re not finished their beer even though it’s well past the time they’re allowed to remain open. He said he’s never seen anything like it or ever had his staff so abused by customers. 
People are really jacked up and f*cked up lately. SMH


----------



## Gabs007

V0N1B2 said:


> A friend works in a very popular (and busy!) pub here in town and said the abuse he puts up with from customers is unbelievable. All coming from tourists/city folk. Constant complaining about everything from the food (which is always excellent, IMO) to the government regulations they must abide by, like last call and closing times. Patrons refusing to leave the patio because they’re not finished their beer even though it’s well past the time they’re allowed to remain open. He said he’s never seen anything like it or ever had his staff so abused by customers.
> People are really jacked up and f*cked up lately. SMH



Our cat had a gum infection and needed to see the vet, we weren't allowed in and had to hand him over outside, one of the vets mentioned that he used his 2 week holiday for a bike trip and thought with restrictions in place, he might go for a beer and drink it outside, he said he ran out of the pub with "This is crazy, beer might be cheap but it's not worth getting infected" - told him I am not surprised, boozed up people obviously always make the best choices


----------



## arnott

Staci_W said:


> I had tickets to Trevor Noah. They postponed it. *No refund is being offered because it's been rescheduled, for next year. *Tbh I find it kind of ridiculous that they are refusing to give us our money.



I guess it wasn't through Ticketmaster?   I was offered refunds for all 3 rescheduled Concerts.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> I guess it wasn't through Ticketmaster?   I was offered refunds for all 3 rescheduled Concerts.


If you paid with a credit card, by the time the concert actually happens, it will be too late to open a dispute.


----------



## LemonDrop

One good way this has changed things for me. Is the fact that someone is not wearing a mask in a public enclosed place like a  store tells me so so so much about the person. First thing being I really don’t think we have anything in common. And we don’t even have to speak. It’s like a billboard to peoples personalities.


----------



## Gabs007

LemonDrop said:


> One good way this has changed things for me. Is the fact that someone is not wearing a mask in a public enclosed place like a  store tells me so so so much about the person. First thing being I really don’t think we have anything in common. And we don’t even have to speak. It’s like a billboard to peoples personalities.



Some people have real issues with masks, panic attacks and such, I can understand that, what really tends to p... me off is people who wear the masks under their chin and go for the "low slung" look, that didn't even work for jeans, with jeans and half the butt hanging out, it is only a bad look, with the masks it is actually not being willing to protect others and putting them at risk


----------



## limom

Gabs007 said:


> Some people have real issues with masks, panic attacks and such, I can understand that, what really tends to p... me off is people who wear the masks under their chin and go for the "low slung" look, that didn't even work for jeans, with jeans and half the butt hanging out, it is only a bad look, with the masks it is actually not being willing to protect others and putting them at risk


Oh for fook sake, if you have a panic attack with a mask, what do you think will happen when you need oxygen and are in the hospital?
Take a Xanax or stay home. And I say this as someone who had panic attacks for years. Enough with the egoism. It is time for a reset in general, imo.


----------



## luckylove

Some cities have decided to enact orders requiring those who are medically exempt from masks, now must at least wear a plastic face shield. It isn't as good as wearing a mask, but at least it offers some protection.

As an aside, I went to the salon the other day to check out my stylist's new workplace. I was horrified to see a colorist looming over his client who was sitting in his chair, while he stood above her coloring her hair. He wore only a short face shield and no mask; he must have sneezed 4 times on her while I was there. A face shield contains nothing when your client sits below your nearly unguarded face. Disgusting! Worse yet, most people in the salon chose to wear short shields instead of masks and stations are packed close together.... No, I won't be going back! BTW, I know the colorist personally and he did not skip the mask for medical reasons.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

luckylove said:


> Some cities have decided to enact orders requiring those who are medically exempt from masks, now must at least wear a plastic face shield. It isn't as good as wearing a mask, but at least it offers some protection.
> 
> As an aside, I went to the salon the other day to check out my stylist's new workplace. I was horrified to see a colorist looming over his client who was sitting in his chair, while he stood above her coloring her hair. He wore only a short face shield and no mask; he must have sneezed 4 times on her while I was there. A face shield contains nothing when your client sits below your nearly unguarded face. Disgusting! Worse yet, most people in the salon chose to wear short shields instead of masks and stations are packed close together.... No, I won't be going back! BTW, I know the colorist personally and he did not skip the mask for medical reasons.



That really shouldn't happen, but seriously for people with autism or some people who have a real trauma, the masks can cause a massive problem, most of them are aware of it and do not go out if they can avoid it, personally I think they should have a badge or so, because I wouldn't want to make it worse for somebody by glaring at them, I do however happily glare at those bleep bleep who think wearing a face mask means wearing it under your chin and leaving mouth and nose uncovered, or those who wear them under the nose, or maybe in your handbag...

Mind you, before it was obligatory to wear masks, I wore one (seemed like the decent thing to do), came out of a shop and group of people who looked like they are collecting ASBOs (anti social behaviour order) were outside with their cigs and beer cans, they start chanting Covidiot, I feigned a coughing fit and pretended to stumble in their general direction, it was fun to see how fast they could run.


----------



## LemonDrop

Gabs007 said:


> Some people have real issues with masks, panic attacks and such, I can understand that, what really tends to p... me off is people who wear the masks under their chin and go for the "low slung" look, that didn't even work for jeans, with jeans and half the butt hanging out, it is only a bad look, with the masks it is actually not being willing to protect others and putting them at risk


I suffer from anxiety and it can cause me dizzy spells at times. I don't drive when they come on.   I don't go out into the world and say "I am special, I have a problem and all of you will just have to hope I don't kill you or your loved one with my car".


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


----------



## Staci_W

Aminu said:


> Up until last week, I didn't know anyone IRL who had Covid19. Nevertheless, I have diligently followed all the guidelines, worn a mask everyday for 6 months, haven't eaten out or done anything other than run errands and come straight home again, which is not the case for most people around here. I've noticed people are starting to get rather complacent, and cases are now increasing exponentially in the UK. This week, my niece and her bf tested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cities have decided to enact orders requiring those who are medically exempt from masks, now must at least wear a plastic face shield. It isn't as good as wearing a mask, but at least it offers some protection.
> 
> As an aside, I went to the salon the other day to check out my stylist's new workplace. I was horrified to see a colorist looming over his client who was sitting in his chair, while he stood above her coloring her hair. He wore only a short face shield and no mask; he must have sneezed 4 times on her while I was there. A face shield contains nothing when your client sits below your nearly unguarded face. Disgusting! Worse yet, most people in the salon chose to wear short shields instead of masks and stations are packed close together.... No, I won't be going back! BTW, I know the colorist personally and he did not skip the mask for medical reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I got my hair cut, the stylist was wearing a mask under her nose. Before I sat down in her chair, I asked if she could please pull it up. She did. Mid cut it was back down again.
> "I work at the Health Department. Can you please pull your mask up."
> She pulled it up again. A few minutes later it was back down.
> 
> There are so many styles of masks. We can all find something that works for us. It's not that hard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabs007

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.



OMG, that must have been so devastating, we lost dogs and cats in the past (we always take in rescues with problems so it is bound to happen but it doesn't make it easier) one of my biggest worries is that one of the fury kids will need that last act of kindness (no matter how gutting it is to let them go) and we can't be with him or her every step of the way and cuddle and ease the passage


----------



## Staci_W

There aren't many people who can't wear masks. Those who really truly can't should be mad at all the idiots running around with fake claims. People with actual health issues aren't being taken seriously because of all the anti-maskers.


----------



## Gabs007

Staci_W said:


> There aren't many people who can't wear masks. Those who really truly can't should be mad at all the idiots running around with fake claims. People with actual health issues aren't being taken seriously because of all the anti-maskers.



I totally agree, but if people that have autism, for them it is a real problem, I mentioned my friend who rarely goes out as we do her shopping (no autism but childhood abuse), if we couldn't do her shopping, who would? Not everybody has a support system and deliveries are more than sketchy at the moment. If there would be badges for people who really have a valid reason, it would be so much easier


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Gabs.  And no, it never gets easier.


----------



## Gabs007

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Gabs.  And no, it never gets easier.



Sounds shallow, but it is really the last act of kindness we can give them. We have been in more of those situations than I want to ever think of, the way I decide is "What would I want if I was in that situation" and I know it doesn't make the pain go away, but you did the right thing to end suffering if there was no way for a positive outcome. Sometimes love is making that painful choice


----------



## Purseloco

Gabs007 said:


> I totally agree, but if people that have autism, for them it is a real problem, I mentioned my friend who rarely goes out as we do her shopping (no autism but childhood abuse), if we couldn't do her shopping, who would? Not everybody has a support system and deliveries are more than sketchy at the moment. If there would be badges for people who really have a valid reason, it would be so much easier


I think it is wonderful that you help your friend out. Would your friend be opposed to wearing a shield instead of a mask?


----------



## Jktgal

bag-mania said:


> Not so fast, I wouldn't take this story at face value. If you read beyond the inflammatory headlines you'll see that there was absolutely no fact-based evidence behind this "study." It was not based on confirmed Covid cases of attendees and it was not peer-reviewed, it is merely a speculative estimate. Apparently San Diego State University's Center for Health Economics & Policy Studies only used anonymized cellphone location data to try to get an estimate of how many new cases may have been spawned by Sturgis. No testing, no medical reports were used at all. The study didn't take any other factors into account. They didn't even ask anyone if they attended the event.
> 
> Undoubtedly there was plenty of Covid spread around there, but if you really look at it this study doesn't back up their 260,000 number estimate in any way. But it sure got lots of media attention, which again reveals how politicized Covid has become.



The study was published by IZA ( Institut zur Zukunft der Arbeit - institute for the future of work, or in English Institute for Labor Economics), an internationally renowned and well respected research center in the field of economics. It is located in Germany (or is it Austria, I don't remember) but its network of researchers is global, incl many prominent economists in USA and Europe. The full report is here https://www.iza.org/publications/dp/13670

I have not read the publication fully, but as a published discussion paper no doubt the paper was vetted by the institute's experts internally (commonly via internal circulation of the paper or via seminar) so to say it's not peer reviewed is wrong. It's a new paper (published in September) so publication in a peer reviewed journal may be in the works. Having glanced through the paper, I can say that modeling of this type (synthetic control, dose-response) is common to forecast health impacts not only for covid but also impacts of e.g. pollution. The media may sensationalise the info but I would not automatically discount the research. Many research are being done all over the globe to analyse the spread of covid based on people's mobility data (e.g. using mobile phone location data; google mobility data; in case of global spread of the virus using flight passenger data, etc) because the virus don't spread on its own, it is people who carry it. The research is actually quite neat and if covid happened say 20 years ago (when mobile phones not so prevalent) these kinds of research wouldn't have been possible. It's concerning when people dismiss studies so quickly and discount the opportunity to learn something from it.

Edit, I have to mention also a few months ago there was a study on the impact of mask wearing on covid cases in Germany, also using a modeling method and which was covered widely in the media. It was also another IZA research https://covid-19.iza.org/publications/dp13319/


----------



## Gabs007

Purseloco said:


> I think it is wonderful that you help your friend out. Would your friend be opposed to wearing a shield instead of a mask?



She does wear one but is more worried that the shield only protects her and she might be asymptomatic and could pass it on, so rarely ventures out, I think the issue really is that we have people who suffer from very real conditions but get lumped in with the fools who do not want to wear masks, which is a completely different ball game. As I mentioned previously, people suffering from autism might have a hard time, they suffer enough as it is with coping, as a long hauler, I am really not downplaying it, but going gung ho is not the answer


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am sorry for your heartbreak at this painful time.


----------



## bag-mania

Jktgal said:


> The study was published by IZA ( Institut zur Zukunft der Arbeit - institute for the future of work, or in English Institute for Labor Economics), an internationally renowned and well respected research center in the field of economics. It is located in Germany (or is it Austria, I don't remember) but its network of researchers is global, incl many prominent economists in USA and Europe. The full report is here https://www.iza.org/publications/dp/13670
> 
> I have not read the publication fully, but as a published discussion paper no doubt the paper was vetted by the institute's experts internally (commonly via internal circulation of the paper or via seminar) so to say it's not peer reviewed is wrong. It's a new paper (published in September) so publication in a peer reviewed journal may be in the works. Having glanced through the paper, I can say that modeling of this type (synthetic control, dose-response) is common to forecast health impacts not only for covid but also impacts of e.g. pollution. The media may sensationalise the info but I would not automatically discount the research. Many research are being done all over the globe to analyse the spread of covid based on people's mobility data (e.g. using mobile phone location data; google mobility data; in case of global spread of the virus using flight passenger data, etc) because the virus don't spread on its own, it is people who carry it. The research is actually quite neat and if covid happened say 20 years ago (when mobile phones not so prevalent) these kinds of research wouldn't have been possible. It's concerning when people dismiss studies so quickly and discount the opportunity to learn something from it.
> 
> Edit, I have to mention also a few months ago there was a study on the impact of mask wearing on covid cases in Germany, also using a modeling method and which was covered widely in the media. It was also another IZA research https://covid-19.iza.org/publications/dp13319/



I did not dismiss it out of hand. The study was led by Joseph J. Sabia from the Department of Economics of San Diego State University. He is a research fellow with IZA. I encourage everyone to take the time and read it critically and decide for themselves whether what is being posited in their report as being fact is indeed provable using solely cellphone location information. There is so much more going on with Covid that focusing on only one means of identifying Covid cases seems nuts. I also ask that everyone keep in mind that this report was researched and written entirely by economics people and not by anyone from the science or medical fields that you might have expected would do a study on virus spread. That's why the report is all about how much money they are guessing it will cost.

Off topic a bit. Who knew that all of our cellphone information is apparently up for grabs for any universities who want to monitor it? That's disconcerting.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Life in complete lockdown sucks!! I haven't seen my SO or my friends IRL since March this year and I miss them SO much! 

FT & texts and phone calls isn't the same, I miss our weekly weekends of dining out & just living life. Sadly, I don't see anything changing anytime soon and more then likely I won't see them IRL until next year. I f**king hate our state leader & keeping us lockdown until HE sees otherwise. I stopped watching the news daily as it was just ramping me up everyday. So I only need to watch it every 2 weeks because that's when our state leader makes announcements for the next 2 weeks. It's reviewed in 2 weeks steps, so if he isn't happy with the number of daily cases we stay as we are. Which is complete lockdown. It will be reviewed on September 28th. Even then nothing will reopen, only essential industry & that will depend on the number of daily cases.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## zen1965

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am so very sorry.


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Letting go of a beloved pet is horrible.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.



I'm so deeply sorry for your loss!!  Losing any fur baby is never easy & to have the strength to let them go peacefully is the most heartbreaking decision you'll ever have to make. God Bless you!!


----------



## luckylove

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.



Oh gosh! I am so sorry for your loss...my heart goes out to you. Sending you big hugs!!


----------



## Purseloco

Gabs007 said:


> She does wear one but is more worried that the shield only protects her and she might be asymptomatic and could pass it on, so rarely ventures out, I think the issue really is that we have people who suffer from very real conditions but get lumped in with the fools who do not want to wear masks, which is a completely different ball game. As I mentioned previously, people suffering from autism might have a hard time, they suffer enough as it is with coping, as a long hauler, I am really not downplaying it, but going gung ho is not the answer


I understand, I too am a suffer of anxiety and I really do understand about panic attacks and feeling smothered. It is good that you are helping your friend out. I do my best not to judge others unless you walk in their shoes you never know what people are going through.


----------



## SouthTampa

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am so very sorry for your loss,    I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Lake Effect

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


Even though I don’t know you, ((hugs)). My pet, who is my long time companion, has feathers and a pet is a pet. So sorry


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Even though I don’t know you, ((hugs)). My pet, who is my long time companion, has feathers and a pet is a pet. So sorry


My pet has a shell! I've had feathered companions too. They can be so affectionate.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.



I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pixiejenna

Staci_W said:


> There aren't many people who can't wear masks. Those who really truly can't should be mad at all the idiots running around with fake claims. People with actual health issues aren't being taken seriously because of all the anti-maskers.



It’s no different than people who bring their dogs everywhere claiming that they’re service animals. Service animals don’t ride in shopping carts and they don’t take a dump in the middle of the store. One of my coworkers actually trained service animals when she was in college and she is always so angry when she sees people claiming that their pets are service animals.


----------



## Tootsie17

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am sorry for your loss. The passing of a pet is so heartbreaking. I hope that you will remember the good times and are thankful for the years you had together.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> I did not dismiss it out of hand. The study was led by Joseph J. Sabia from the Department of Economics of San Diego State University. He is a research fellow with IZA. I encourage everyone to take the time and read it critically and decide for themselves whether what is being posited in their report as being fact is indeed provable using solely cellphone location information. There is so much more going on with Covid that focusing on only one means of identifying Covid cases seems nuts. I also ask that everyone keep in mind that this report was researched and written entirely by economics people and not by anyone from the science or medical fields that you might have expected would do a study on virus spread. That's why the report is all about how much money they are guessing it will cost.
> 
> Off topic a bit. Who knew that all of our cellphone information is apparently up for grabs for any universities who want to monitor it? That's disconcerting.


Interesting you mention the cellphone data being up for grabs. I just finished watching The Social Dilemma on Netflix tonight. Starts off a bit slow, but it fascinating..especially in the climate of the "news" we see daily


----------



## makeupbyomar

This is the new normal for me now...


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Interesting you mention the cellphone data being up for grabs. I just finished watching The Social Dilemma on Netflix tonight. Starts off a bit slow, but it fascinating..especially in the climate of the "news" we see daily



Thanks! The intense data mining going on in social media should horrify everyone. Instead we’re all happily scrolling along, completely oblivious.

By the way, that Sturgis/COVID study is getting criticism questioning its sketchy numbers and broad conclusions. Of course not nearly as many people will hear about it’s flaws as heard the original claims. For what it’s worth, Snopes has declared it “unproven” and I saw this this morning.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

It looks like we will be on this thread for a few more months. While I think you are all great, I wish we had happier subjects to discuss. Wishing you all a safe weekend!

*Fauci says Americans need to 'hunker down and get through this fall and winter,' or else play a game of whack-a-mole with the COVID-19 virus*
Since the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, which has reached close to 30 million cases worldwide, the US has experienced the worst toll of any country on the globe. There have been 6.3 million reported cases in the US and about 190,000 reported deaths, according to CDC data.

As influenza season approaches, Fauci said Americans need to "keeping a lid on it," warning that, "as we get into the fall and we do more indoor things, we are likely to see upticks in COVID-19."

"I do think we will likely get a vaccine by the end of the year, beginning of 2021," Fauci said. "And I think that's going to be the thing that turns it around. I just think we need to hunker down."








						Fauci says Americans need to 'hunker down and get through this fall and winter,' or else play a game of whack-a-mole with the COVID-19 virus
					

The US did not shut down nearly as much as the European Union, according to indicators like grocery visits, park visits, and workplace attendance.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## canto bight

Chanbal said:


> "I do think we will likely get a vaccine by the end of the year, beginning of 2021," Fauci said. "And I think that's going to be the thing that turns it around. I just think we need to hunker down."



This part makes me hopeful.  If we can just make it a few more months.


----------



## Chanbal

canto bight said:


> This part makes me hopeful.  If we can just make it a few more months.


I agree, we need to have patience and do our best to avoid getting infected (very difficult for several of us) or spreading this virus. Hopefully, we will be able to resume our normal lives in 2021.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.



Oh no I am so sorry to read this heartbreaking news. It is never easy and especially now just seems too much. I know she gave you so much love and it’s clear she knew she was loved in return. She had a wonderful home with you and I hope that brings some comfort.


----------



## Juda

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I'm heartbroken for you.
I'm really sorry,I wish I could do or say sthg to ease your pain.


----------



## whateve

makeupbyomar said:


> This is the new normal for me now...
> View attachment 4845797
> View attachment 4845798


Wow! I hope you can still breathe!


----------



## TC1

I saw this morning that the leading vaccine trial is set to resume despite side effects. I mean, we know there are always certain side effects to any big pharma product. I don't like to equate a return to "normal" with assuming the entire public will be vaccinated. And that a vaccine is our only hope for it.


----------



## dorcast

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## LemonDrop

@Cavalier Girl I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. Your baby loved you so much and was such a good friend during such a scary time.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I'm not sure where you live @JadeNine but you are fortunate not to know anyone who died or was ill and is still suffering from long term effects.


----------



## JadeNine

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I'm not sure where you live @JadeNine but you are fortunate not to know anyone who died or was ill and is still suffering from long term effects.



Like I said, its all a grand hoax and those who have the flu or pneumonia they will label as CV

Truth is truth, if you fail to see through the lies then its your own fault.


----------



## JadeNine

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I'm not sure where you live @JadeNine but you are fortunate not to know anyone who died or was ill and is still suffering from long term effects.



Everyone needs to start thinking for themselves, I am not saying this to shame anyone but as a caring person.

Its easier to fool a person than to convince them they have been fooled.

Mainstream media is owned by the CIA and they are ran by Jesuit Order of the Vatican.

They hold control over the masses through lies and deception


----------



## Jktgal

JadeNine said:


> Mainstream media is owned by the CIA and they are ran by Jesuit Order of the Vatican.
> 
> They hold control over the masses through lies and deception



Does the CIA own all the media in the world? Because obviously you can check media in 180+ countries online and they would all show covid news. Oh wait, CIA also controlling your internet access, too? And mine? I wonder if they are into bags, posting on Tpf...


----------



## Jktgal

bag-mania said:


> I did not dismiss it out of hand. The study was led by Joseph J. Sabia from the Department of Economics of San Diego State University. He is a research fellow with IZA. I encourage everyone to take the time and read it critically and decide for themselves whether what is being posited in their report as being fact is indeed provable using solely cellphone location information. There is so much more going on with Covid that focusing on only one means of identifying Covid cases seems nuts. I also ask that everyone keep in mind that this report was researched and written entirely by economics people and not by anyone from the science or medical fields that you might have expected would do a study on virus spread. That's why the report is all about how much money they are guessing it will cost.
> 
> Off topic a bit. Who knew that all of our cellphone information is apparently up for grabs for any universities who want to monitor it? That's disconcerting.



The study doesn't identify covid cases. The covid cases are the positive cases reported by the local authority and available publically (mortality and morbidity cases). What these type of models do is try to explain what explains covid cases in certain areas - why a high number/breakout in some and not others. Mobility data works because the virus is people-borne. You compare an area with an outbreak versus other similar area and see where residents have been. It is very useful to design policy, e.g. mask wearing, setting how many people can be in a gathering, etc. Useful if you want policies that work to control the virus.

Indeed, location data is up for grabs incl from computers, watches, cars, etc. They are used anonymously e.g. researchers don't get the data points with personal attributions, so say a sample of 2 million data is coded as 1, 2, 3, (not by name). Personally I think location data is the least benign way my personal data is used. There are other much, much more severe ways including cyber crime, targetting of misinformation, etc.


----------



## JadeNine

Jktgal said:


> Does the CIA own all the media in the world? Because obviously you can check media in 180+ countries online and they would all show covid news. Oh wait, CIA also controlling your internet access, too? And mine? I wonder if they are into bags, posting on Tpf...



Well think about the "millions" of people having this so called virus.

Think back to Wuhan, seeing those people drop dead from a standing position.

Now have you seen ONE video of a person dying like that in the US?

Please, I know you are frustrated when confronted with truth or something that goes against your belief but really, deeply look into this and you will know the answer.

Whatever you want to believe, up to you. But when you are ready, you can head towards truth and light.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Aminu

JadeNine said:


> Well think about the "millions" of people having this so called virus.
> 
> Think back to Wuhan, seeing those people drop dead from a standing position.
> 
> Now have you seen ONE video of a person dying like that in the US?
> 
> Please, I know you are frustrated when confronted with truth or something that goes against your belief but really, deeply look into this and you will know the answer.
> 
> Whatever you want to believe, up to you. But when you are ready, you can head towards truth and light.


Fascinating! So what you're saying is that political leaders of every habitable country in the world all finally decided to work together on this elaborate mass conspiracy, (when they can't even coordinate important matters like climate change) and somehow managed to convince every single health worker on the planet to go along with this by inflicting bogus tests then forging all the results and death certificates, even though their primary duty of care is to 'Do No Harm', whilst all the hospitals and data scientists everywhere are fabricating an ongoing stream of data and statistics, and all media channels, journalists and reporters endlessly churn out fake stories - in order to achieve what exactly? Some form of global control, spearheaded by the Vatican, to impinge our freedoms? Makes total sense. Except you missed out George Soros, no conspiracy theory is remotely believable without his involvement.

Have you spoken to a real doctor? Do you know any nurses on the front line? Because I do - and this virus is real. It kills people. And it's more deadly than flu. Thankfully, it's not as deadly as something like ebola but it's serious enough that we all have to take precautions to get it under control, which is what we're all doing. In the not too distant future we'll be on the other side of this and then you're going to feel very silly indeed. 

Unless... our alien overlords then descend upon us, having first created chaos and destruction via their mind control phantom virus, as they have done on so many planets before ours.


----------



## minnnea

I cannot believe we are discussing covid19 as a believe thing. Seriously it is a fact not a something we choose to believe in. Please stop spreading disinformation and lies. You can discuss things but making something that exist a belief is just crap.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Aminu said:


> Fascinating! So what you're saying is that political leaders of every habitable country in the world all finally decided to work together on this elaborate mass conspiracy, (when they can't even coordinate important matters like climate change) and somehow managed to convince every single health worker on the planet to go along with this by inflicting bogus tests then forging all the results and death certificates, even though their primary duty of care is to 'Do No Harm', whilst all the hospitals and data scientists everywhere are fabricating an ongoing stream of data and statistics, and all media channels, journalists and reporters endlessly churn out fake stories - in order to achieve what exactly? Some form of global control, spearheaded by the Vatican, to impinge our freedoms? Makes total sense. Except you missed out George Soros, no conspiracy theory is remotely believable without his involvement.
> 
> Have you spoken to a real doctor? Do you know any nurses on the front line? Because I do - and this virus is real. It kills people. And it's more deadly than flu. Thankfully, it's not as deadly as something like ebola but it's serious enough that we all have to take precautions to get it under control, which is what we're all doing. In the not too distant future we'll be on the other side of this and then you're going to feel very silly indeed.
> 
> Unless... our alien overlords then descend upon us, having first created chaos and destruction via their mind control phantom virus, as they have done on so many planets before ours.



LOL !!

Thanks for your trouble though , Aminu , but I'm afraid any answer here is a waste of time
Let her go into the light without further attention 
Whether this will help her confused mind is still questionable


----------



## LemonDrop

@JadeNine You joined tPF 3 days ago.  Spend some time perusing handbags.  A couple "what's in my bag" posts. It is way too soon for this conspiracy gibberish.


----------



## arnott

Went to get a test at the hospital today and they won't let anyone enter the hospital unless you are the patient with the appointment.  There are people at the front doors to write down your name and what test you're getting.   Before, you could waltz right in.


----------



## Vlad

JadeNine said:


> Everyone needs to start thinking for themselves, I am not saying this to shame anyone but as a caring person.
> 
> Its easier to fool a person than to convince them they have been fooled.
> 
> Mainstream media is owned by the CIA and they are ran by Jesuit Order of the Vatican.
> 
> They hold control over the masses through lies and deception



Get the **** out of here with this nonsense.


----------



## Vlad

Aminu said:


> Unless... our alien overlords then descend upon us, having first created chaos and destruction via their mind control phantom virus, as they have done on so many planets before ours.



Makes perfect sense. Hail our alien overlords.


----------



## bklner2014

Vlad said:


> Get the **** out of here with this nonsense.


Thank you @Vlad !


----------



## Lake Effect

LemonDrop said:


> @JadeNine You joined tPF 3 days ago.  Spend some time perusing handbags.  A couple "what's in my bag" posts. It is way too soon for this conspiracy gibberish.


^this x 100^ ! And btw, aside from the gravity of the context, this post did make me smile. Excellent advice for beginner posting on the forum. Well, minus posting conspiracy gibberish. Nobody here got time for that. Probably been lurking and biding their time.


----------



## Transported

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am so sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs


----------



## V0N1B2

Aminu said:


> ...Makes total sense. Except you missed out George Soros, no conspiracy theory is remotely believable without his involvement.


Sure, but what kind of extension cord does he use?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I want to thank you all for your kindness.  Mia was especially important to me because she was a gift to my husband while he was battling incurable cancer.  We already had 6 dogs, and I knew his time was limited, but he so wanted a puppy.  Not only did Mia come into our lives, but 2 weeks later, her litter sister, Emma, came to live with us.  I don't think there's anything that brought my husband more joy during his last 1 1/2 years than those 2 babies. 

I resisted adding 2 more to our pack because I wasn't at all sure how I'd manage with so many dogs after he was gone.  As his treatments went on, seeing how much he loved Mia and Emma, and how they comforted him during his last months, I came to love and appreciate them even more than he did.  Over the nearly 7 years since he's been gone, I've lost all but 2 of our dogs.  As awful as losing each one has been, losing Mia has been different. During this horrendous year, it was a little like losing another of piece of my beloved husband.  Still, I will forever be grateful he insisted we needed puppies in the house.  

Again, your support has meant more to me than you could know, and I so appreciate our little corner of the world that is tPF.

I have to add, I sure wish someone had told me covid-19 was a hoax while I was going through it.  Maybe I wouldn't be having so many after effects, but I guess they're all in my non enlightened mind.  Sheesh!  And, Vlad, I appreciate you more every day!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Thank you for sharing Mia's story. She was very special and I am so glad you all had each other. We are here for you now


----------



## bag-mania

Aw man, I’m disappointed I missed the conspiracy theorist!


----------



## bag-mania

Cavalier Girl said:


> I want to thank you all for your kindness.  Mia was especially important to me because she was a gift to my husband while he was battling incurable cancer.  We already had 6 dogs, and I knew his time was limited, but he so wanted a puppy.  Not only did Mia come into our lives, but 2 weeks later, her litter sister, Emma, came to live with us.  I don't think there's anything that brought my husband more joy during his last 1 1/2 years than those 2 babies.
> 
> I resisted adding 2 more to our pack because I wasn't at all sure how I'd manage with so many dogs after he was gone.  As his treatments went on, seeing how much he loved Mia and Emma, and how they comforted him during his last months, I came to love and appreciate them even more than he did.  Over the nearly 7 years since he's been gone, I've lost all but 2 of our dogs.  As awful as losing each one has been, losing Mia has been different. During this horrendous year, it was a little like losing another of piece of my beloved husband.  Still, I will forever be grateful he insisted we needed puppies in the house.
> 
> Again, your support has meant more to me than you could know, and I so appreciate our little corner of the world that is tPF.
> 
> I have to add, I sure wish someone had told me covid-19 was a hoax while I was going through it.  Maybe I wouldn't be having so many after effects, but I guess they're all in my non enlightened mind.  Sheesh!  And, Vlad, I appreciate you more every day!



I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet Mia. Dogs always come into our lives when we need them the most. The love and joy they give us is priceless.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Ludmilla

bag-mania said:


> Aw man, I’m disappointed I missed the conspiracy theorist!


It wasn’t that good. Just your random theory that went already three times around the planet.


----------



## foosy

bag-mania said:


> Aw man, I’m disappointed I missed the conspiracy theorist!


Me too ...
I think it is fascinating to see what's in their mind.
Of course in this case it seemed more like a troll, and these should definitely be banned as @Vlad did. 
But if it is not a troll, I would personally really like to see what drives those people, what causes them to gravitate to conspiracy theories, what motivates them, what brainwashed them ....


----------



## minnnea

foosy said:


> Me too ...
> I think it is fascinating to see what's in their mind.
> Of course in this case it seemed more like a troll, and these should definitely be banned as @Vlad did.
> But if it is not a troll, I would personally really like to see what drives those people, what causes them to gravitate to conspiracy theories, what motivates them, what brainwashed them ....


Of course we cannot know if the person was a troll or not but these type of views are not non-existant and he/she is not alone. I have  educated peers that also believe in all type of lies.


----------



## luckylove

minnnea said:


> I of course we cannot know if the person was a troll or not but these type of views are not non-existant and he/she is not alone. I have  educated peers that also believe in all type of lies.



I guess they need to be RE-educated!


----------



## minnnea

luckylove said:


> I guess they need to be RE-educated!


 Yep. It is scary though that these people have a masters in science and should have learnt some critical thinking. Not that I say that these people are smarter but I would hope a 5-year-degree taught some critical thinking.


----------



## luckylove

minnnea said:


> Yep. It is scary though that these people have a masters in science and should have learnt some critical thinking. Not that I say that these people are smarter but I would hope a 5-year-degree taught some critical thinking.



Yes, I too was shocked to hear all kinds of crazy conspiracy theories spew out of one of my doctor's mouths... truly was stunned; never went back after the follow up appointment.


----------



## foosy

minnnea said:


> Of course we cannot know if the person was a troll or not but these type of views are not non-existant and he/she is not alone. I have  educated peers that also believe in all type of lies.


Their posting history on tpf can be an indicator.
We don't know what certain people got exposed to, that caused them to believe in conspiracy theories. I believe that this or any platform should allow people with different views to express them openly, so that we can learn why their beliefs or so ingrained. We can then use this platform to educate.

We might not feel like we can convince those people to change their minds, however the benefit of such discussions is in the impact it has on other readers that are on the fence, people that have doubts, people that are on the way to being brainwashed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

JadeNine said:


> Like I said, its all a grand hoax and those who have the flu or pneumonia they will label as CV
> 
> Truth is truth, if you fail to see through the lies then its your own fault.




OMG! Seriously what the f**k?????? Gone and good ridden Sofa King Banned! Beam me up Scottie!


----------



## Anokhi

This is the result of the damage that the online conspiracy group Q-Anon has caused unfortunately 

Q-Anon started as troll posts on 4Chan, but then SOME HOW people started to believe it and it got out of control, especially when baby boomers got into it and became movement now causing harm

Never in my life have I ever seen misinformation/conspiracies get out on control like this before, and it really shows the state of intelligence in America right now :/  But if you're curious about it, there's a NY Times article that explains it or this wiki article


----------



## Jktgal

JadeNine said:


> Like I said, its all a grand hoax and those who have the flu or pneumonia they will label as CV



By god you are right, it seems the CIA has been successful in rebranding virtually ALL flu cases in the southern hemisphere (where I am) to almost zero!! But seems they forgot to tell these people that they should change it to COVID-19 because, guess what, the COVID-19 cases are also low! In fact, CIA has been most unsuccessful in the USA. The CIA must work harder!!*









						The southern hemisphere skipped flu season in 2020
					

Efforts to stop covid-19 have had at least one welcome side-effect




					www.economist.com
				






*To the uninitiated - I jest. Just want to gauge the severity of what we're dealing with.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Staci_W said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know anyone who has had COVID?
> 
> I feel pretty lucky. Everything in my state is open. They have to reduce capacity and masks are mandatory. Other than that, things are pretty normal. I'm working from home, but have the option to go in if I want to. Doctors offer telehealth, but you can still go in person. Salons are open. Restaurants are open (no buffets).
> 
> Reading others experiences makes me feel really fortunate. Hopefully it stays this way.


count yourself as blessed. half of my teams littered across the US now have covid (tested positive and everything) and we are behind schedule because they're unavailable, dealin w/ trying to survive.

FYI - we're all working remote.  they're getting it from gatherings and schools reopening.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> I got my hair finally cut about 2 weeks ago, very strict policy of how many people are allowed in, clear plastic screens everywhere, there was another woman in who was complaining that everybody wore a mask and she had to wear one too, that doors and windows were open, she waited until the hair dresser had half the foils for streaks in, then ripped off her mask and sneered "What are you going to do, we're in the middle of it" Hair dresser asked her several times to put the mask back on, she refused, he took that apron they put around you off and asked her to leave, she said she wants him to finish her hair, he told her if she puts the mask back on, so she yelled some really foul abuse at him (he's not British), he calmly told her that she should hurry home because he won't touch her hair ever again and if she doesn't want a very intense colour result, to best wash it out ASAP, no charge but she is now banned from the shop, if she doesn't leave he will call the police as she is trespassing. I loved it and tipped heavily, it sounded so charming in a French accent.


i swear this pandemic gives you a window to their soul


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> i swear this pandemic gives you a window to their soul



Totally, I stopped having contact with people who simply refuse to wear masks, not my friend who really can't wear one due to serious trauma in her childhood and avoids to go anywhere if she can, but the people who go "Oh it doesn't protect me, it feels uncomfortable" - if they are that selfish, I don't want to have them around me.


----------



## jackpack

i'm just answering the original question since i seemed to have missed all the conspiracies and drama haha.

i am a single mom. i have a three year old and nine year old. i was used to them staying with their dad every other weekend and then usually i had a sitter two nights a month and one day a week. this all stopped during the spring, even them seeing their dad. so honestly i lost my mind a little bit. i didn't have a way to get out or away and it took a toll on me. they eventually started seeing their dad again and are even getting babysat once in a while now but it's maybe twice a month. a lot of people consider me very lucky because i own my own business and work from home which is true, but also i depended on babysitters for me to be able to get that work done so my financial situation definitely changed. i still know that i am very lucky but working from home didn't really protect my career. i am just now starting to pick work back up again. my daughter started school last week but i opted for virtual learning. i see my friends not often but i do, my kids see their family not often but they do. it's better than it was but the social isolation is tough even as an introvert. this past weekend i had the weekend alone to work and just enjoy some quiet and it felt so good, that hadn't happened since march. i have pretty severe anxiety and not having an escape so to speak or a break was definitely what had the biggest impact on me. before i also wasn't going out shopping and was ordering in my groceries, i had too much anxiety for stores but at this point i can't just stay home forever and have to face my fears so in the past month i have gotten out, with my mask of course, a few times and that has helped. my daughter starting school and managing that is a whole other thing but i am cautiously hopeful that she will be able to return to in school learning at some point this year.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So here we are just starting WEEK 11 with another 5+ WEEKS to go before anything reopens. For all of you that can go out & get appointments for whatever reason, good for you. Meanwhile were stuck in lockdown until the end of October AND that will depend on the number of daily cases. To say I'm totally & utterly fed up is an understatement! 


*ETA:* We are currently trending around 30 - 40 new cases daily, so it's going down, just nowhere near quick enough. *IF* we make it until the end of October, we then have another 4 WEEKS of no more then 5 new daily cases to fully reopen. Christmas this year is going to be a lonely one for me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

JadeNine said:


> Like I said, its all a grand hoax and those who have the flu or pneumonia they will label as CV
> 
> Truth is truth, if you fail to see through the lies then its your own fault.



Oh thanks so much for that, because it really felt like a hoax when I was struggling for breath and was burning up with a fever, and months later still having the after effect, yeah, one hell of a hoax. Best call all those scientists who are in on the "hoax" and share your words of wisdom, I bet they will be as impressed as I am.

Btw you talking about the light, I think in your case the lights might be on but nobody is at home. Did you study medicine at one of the ***** universities by any chance?


----------



## Gabs007

JadeNine said:


> Everyone needs to start thinking for themselves, I am not saying this to shame anyone but as a caring person.
> 
> Its easier to fool a person than to convince them they have been fooled.
> 
> Mainstream media is owned by the CIA and they are ran by Jesuit Order of the Vatican.
> 
> They hold control over the masses through lies and deception



Why don't you throw in the illumnati and the Flat World Society? Seriously you talking about a conspiracy but tooting your own conspiracy theories... No, I do not wish that virus on anyone, not even you, but if you would have experienced it, you wouldn't talk that much rubbish!


----------



## TC1

Gabs007 said:


> Oh thanks so much for that, because it really felt like a hoax when I was struggling for breath and was burning up with a fever, and months later still having the after effect, yeah, one hell of a hoax. Best call all those scientists who are in on the "hoax" and share your words of wisdom, I bet they will be as impressed as I am.
> 
> Btw you talking about the light, I think in your case the lights might be on but nobody is at home. Did you study medicine at one of the ***** universities by any chance?


This member has been Sofa King Banned, just FYI


----------



## Gabs007

TC1 said:


> This member has been Sofa King Banned, just FYI



Not sure what that means? But this whole "hoax" nonsense, it would be one hell of a coup if all leading scientists put their reputation and years of research on the line for a conspiracy, if thousands of people die because they fall for a hoax, and governments who tend to have a strong dislike for each other are all in on that and forget their rivalry, if they could do that so easily, I would think they would rather do something that doesn't damage economies and grants them power rather than puts them on the spot.

I'm sorry if I reacted very strongly, but being a long hauler, it doesn't feel much like a hoax to me, more like a very real impact on my life, and yes, I had the flu before (not just a cold, the flu) Covid does not remotely compare to it, I am aware that the majority has no lasting effects or might only feel mild discomfort, however they might not know and are still contagious and for the thousands of us who aren't that lucky, that kind of talk is a slap in the face.


----------



## bag-mania

Gabs007 said:


> Not sure what that means? But this whole "hoax" nonsense, it would be one hell of a coup if all leading scientists put their reputation and years of research on the line for a conspiracy, if thousands of people die because they fall for a hoax, and governments who tend to have a strong dislike for each other are all in on that and forget their rivalry, if they could do that so easily, I would think they would rather do something that doesn't damage economies and grants them power rather than puts them on the spot.
> 
> I'm sorry if I reacted very strongly, but being a long hauler, it doesn't feel much like a hoax to me, more like a very real impact on my life, and yes, I had the flu before (not just a cold, the flu) Covid does not remotely compare to it, I am aware that the majority has no lasting effects or might only feel mild discomfort, however they might not know and are still contagious and for the thousands of us who aren't that lucky, that kind of talk is a slap in the face.



The member was banned from the forum. It was likely a troll who joined for the purpose of stirring things up. Don’t give it another thought. He/she isn’t worth the stress or effort.


----------



## jblended

I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.

For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.

Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.

Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> Not sure what that means? But this whole "hoax" nonsense, it would be one hell of a coup if all leading scientists put their reputation and years of research on the line for a conspiracy, if thousands of people die because they fall for a hoax, and governments who tend to have a strong dislike for each other are all in on that and forget their rivalry, if they could do that so easily, I would think they would rather do something that doesn't damage economies and grants them power rather than puts them on the spot.
> 
> I'm sorry if I reacted very strongly, but being a long hauler, it doesn't feel much like a hoax to me, more like a very real impact on my life, and yes, I had the flu before (not just a cold, the flu) Covid does not remotely compare to it, I am aware that the majority has no lasting effects or might only feel mild discomfort, however they might not know and are still contagious and for the thousands of us who aren't that lucky, that kind of talk is a slap in the face.


I hear what you're saying.  I cant sleep at night now because I'm having problems breathing.  Its nearly impossible to take a deep breath.  This is worrisome because you know there's not much you can do but wait.  Wait for this to pass.  And pray it doesn't get worsee.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


It unfortunately happens more often than naught. 70% chance.  Tell your docs that most of the antibodies that your body produces when it contracts is are short lived. And it does its damage so after each bout, you're a bit worse for wear.   I get it.  It really sux.  No this isn't a hoax that affects a cursed few.  The only comfort I can give you is that this is mostly likely the only time. Unless you plan on going way past 100 yrs 

The fatigue is the worst. Second is the breathing.  Or at least trying to. I'm going to try light therapy because I'm out of options for energy and mood.  And i know this will be an uphill battle for a while.  Vaccine isn't happening this year.  Next year if any but they've just announce that not everyone will be vaccinated until 2024. I cant even grasp that length of time because 2020 has been so hard. I've lived through some crazy stuff in my life, unfortunately a lot bad, but this year has been unsurmountable. 

I stopped watching the vaccine trials. I just pray no one I care about dies because of this. I've already lost so many and too much.  And I pray those on this thread who've unfortunately contracted it have a full recovery and stay virus free.  Stay safe and stay blessed.


----------



## Purseloco

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


Virtual Hug!


----------



## Pessie

hermes_lemming said:


> It unfortunately happens more often than naught. 70% chance.  Tell your docs that most of the antibodies that your body produces when it contracts is are short lived. And it does its damage so after each bout, you're a bit worse for wear.   I get it.  It really sux.  No this isn't a hoax that affects a cursed few.  The only comfort I can give you is that this is mostly likely the only time. Unless you plan on going way past 100 yrs
> 
> The fatigue is the worst. Second is the breathing.  Or at least trying to. I'm going to try light therapy because I'm out of options for energy and mood.  And i know this will be an uphill battle for a while.  Vaccine isn't happening this year.  Next year if any but they've just announce that not everyone will be vaccinated until 2024. I cant even grasp that length of time because 2020 has been so hard. I've lived through some crazy stuff in my life, unfortunately a lot bad, but this year has been unsurmountable.
> 
> I stopped watching the vaccine trials. I just pray no one I care about dies because of this. I've already lost so many and too much.  And I pray those on this thread who've unfortunately contracted it have a full recovery and stay virus free.  Stay safe and stay blessed.


70% reinfection rate?  Where do you get that information from?


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


I've been thinking about you. I'm glad you came back to tell us how you are doing. My heart is breaking that it isn't better news. You have been a cheerleader around here. You need to keep that positive attitude. Don't give up. Don't let this virus win. The world needs you in it.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> I hear what you're saying.  I cant sleep at night now because I'm having problems breathing.  Its nearly impossible to take a deep breath.  This is worrisome because you know there's not much you can do but wait.  Wait for this to pass.  And pray it doesn't get worsee.


that sounds like asthma. I haven't had covid but I feel like that from my asthma. Maybe a rescue inhaler would help?


----------



## scorpialuv119

I'm really upset. We need to protect the environment more... I'm depressed because I can't exercise or travel. It's hard to go out and eat with my friends. This is not a normal life. We should try to protect the environment and animals so that this doesn't happen anymore...


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> It unfortunately happens more often than naught. 70% chance.


70% for a 2nd relapse (total of 3 separate rounds of covid)? Yikes! When I got it and then relapsed the first time, I was told it was common and my docs were seeing loads of patients relapsing. 
I was warned I may get it a 3rd time because I'm immuno-compromised, but now that it's happened and I'm actually testing positive for the 3rd time since May, everyone on my team is rather surprised (and worried). They have had patients relapse, but not twice like me. 
I remember your cousin's husband had a similar journey to mine; I really hope he doesn't get a 3rd round.
Hope you feel better soon, my friend. 



Purseloco said:


> Virtual Hug!





whateve said:


> I've been thinking about you. I'm glad you came back to tell us how you are doing. My heart is breaking that it isn't better news. You have been a cheerleader around here. You need to keep that positive attitude. Don't give up. Don't let this virus win. The world needs you in it.


You guys need to stop moving me to tears, lol! Thank you! 
I cannot tell you how much your kindness means. I'm not deserving of that praise but am so thankful that you think I'm a positive person. I hope to live up to that if I get a chance. 
I'm an emotional wreck, to be honest. I'm trying to fight this but I feel so weak. It's frightening but there's nothing to do except wait it out and hope this time it will be a smooth ride.

I'm being admitted to hospital for observation. I will post an update when I'm discharged.
Take care and stay safe everyone.


----------



## luckylove

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.



My dear, I am sooo sorry to hear you are dealing with a resurgence of symptoms. My heart and sincerest wishes for healing go out to you. Know that we are all here for you when you need something to lift your spirits and cheer you on! Sending you big virtual hugs!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

luckylove said:


> My dear, I am sooo sorry to hear you are dealing with a resurgence of symptoms. My heart and sincerest wishes for healing go out to you. Know that we are all here for you when you need something to lift your spirits and cheer you on! Sending you big virtual hugs!


Your kind words make a world of difference. I'm feeling rather low, so you guys taking the time to support me is really uplifting. Thank you!


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.



I am so sorry to hear it, I think I am in the same boat, it is not that the infection has come back, it seems that I am one of the long termers, where it gave our immune system such a kicking that the symptoms flare up from time to time, unless of course you have been tested again and had a positive test, I heard of people getting it a 2nd time as the antibodies wear off, but never a 3rd time, but quite a few of us are in for the long haul.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> It unfortunately happens more often than naught. 70% chance.  Tell your docs that most of the antibodies that your body produces when it contracts is are short lived. And it does its damage so after each bout, you're a bit worse for wear.   I get it.  It really sux.  No this isn't a hoax that affects a cursed few.  The only comfort I can give you is that this is mostly likely the only time. Unless you plan on going way past 100 yrs
> 
> The fatigue is the worst. Second is the breathing.  Or at least trying to. I'm going to try light therapy because I'm out of options for energy and mood.  And i know this will be an uphill battle for a while.  Vaccine isn't happening this year.  Next year if any but they've just announce that not everyone will be vaccinated until 2024. I cant even grasp that length of time because 2020 has been so hard. I've lived through some crazy stuff in my life, unfortunately a lot bad, but this year has been unsurmountable.
> 
> I stopped watching the vaccine trials. I just pray no one I care about dies because of this. I've already lost so many and too much.  And I pray those on this thread who've unfortunately contracted it have a full recovery and stay virus free.  Stay safe and stay blessed.



My breathing problems (the real gasping for air that then turns into an asthma attack) happen also at night, I started to use tiger balm on my chest and back, it makes it a bit easier, because waking up when you think you are dying from lack of air makes you then terrified of going back to sleep, so you're even more exhausted in the mornings.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I’m so sorry @jblended and @Gabs007 I am thinking about you both and sending wishes for health and healing. I can only imagine how exhausted you must be so please don’t feel pressure to post until you’re up for it but know we are all here supporting and cheering you on and can’t wait to celebrate your full recovery with you!


----------



## LavenderIce

@jblended @Gabs007 @hermes_lemming thank you for sharing your journeys with us.  Sending positive light and healing vibes your way.


----------



## minnnea

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


I cannot imagine what you are going through. I wish you all the strength lady!  I have never heard of contracting covid19 thrice, only cases that have occured twice have been in news. Thank you for sharing your story. It really makes me see how preveladged me and people close to me have been.


----------



## Purseloco

Gabs007 said:


> My breathing problems (the real gasping for air that then turns into an asthma attack) happen also at night, I started to use tiger balm on my chest and back, it makes it a bit easier, because waking up when you think you are dying from lack of air makes you then terrified of going back to sleep, so you're even more exhausted in the mornings.


----------



## Gabs007

minnnea said:


> I cannot imagine what you are going through. I wish you all the strength lady!  I have never heard of contracting covid19 thrice, only cases that have occured twice have been in news. Thank you for sharing your story. It really makes me see how preveladged me and people close to me have been.



Seriously, I am so happy that you and yours haven't caught it, it is so unpredictable


----------



## pixiejenna

@jblended I’m so sorry to hea that you have a 3rd round with this how completely discouraging to hear. I hope that this is the last round for you and you can get the much needed rest and recovery you need.


----------



## minnnea

Gabs007 said:


> Seriously, I am so happy that you and yours haven't caught it, it is so unpredictable



Yes. My country has been quite lucky but also I must say the leaders and officials have done a great job - and lets face it also pure luck as Covid19 came very late here. But it is going to stick around for quite some while, even if we would get first vaccination early next, it will take quite awhile before enough many are vaccinated. I hope you all the best, hopefully your post-symptoms will get easier and eventually fade away completely.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


I’ve been wondering about you.  Not so good development afterall, but I pray that you’ll be able to fight the infection.  Hugs to you dear!


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.


I haven't been on this thread for a while and was so shocked to read that you are ill again!  Doesn't seem fair at all for you to suffer three times with covid.  However, I'm sure your body will kick covid's butt. Hang in there and rest.  I think your round three fight makes you an expert on covid recovery.


----------



## arnott

Was supposed to be going to the Matchbox 20 Concert tonight,    but that got postponed.


----------



## 880

Cavalier Girl said:


> Some of you know how important my pups are to me.  During the pandemic, I quite literally think they saved my precarious sanity.  A month ago, Mia starting having diarrhea and stopped eating.  Two weeks of testing and hospitalization later, it was discovered she had insulinoma (a kind of pancreatic cancer).  She was in hospital more than she was home during the last month, so I decided to bring her home a little over a week ago.  I gave her daily sub q fluids and made all kinds of concoctions to tempt her to eat.  After refusing to eat or drink for 4 days, I took her back to hospital and let her go. I'm so heartbroken.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.



@jblended, I hope you feel better soon and that the doctors figure out how to help you!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

jblended said:


> I haven't been online for a couple of months I think? I took an opportunity to get some much needed medical treatment whilst I had a small window where covid cases where lower in my area. Well, now my treatment has been interrupted because, believe it or not, somehow I have contracted covid for the 3rd freaking time! I don't know how common (or rare) this is.
> The running theory with my doctors is that it's the initial infection, but it flares up within my system every now and then.
> 
> For the handful of you who had followed my initial updates regarding this, you may understand just how defeated I feel at this point. I have no idea how I am going to get through this again. My body is shattered. I was already struggling with the leftover symptoms I had from the first and second infections and wondering if I would ever be able to move and breathe normally again, and now to have a complete resurgence of all the symptoms...I don't have the words to describe this.
> What the hell is this virus made of? I've always been aware of how frail we humans are- that something as small as a toothache can make us double over and cry- but my gosh this is a humbling experience.
> 
> Wishing my dear friends on here all the best and hoping with all my heart we start seeing global numbers go down. The thought of so many people experiencing what I currently am is truly depressing.
> 
> Thank you for all the support that everyone has given me. I'm beyond grateful for this community and I'm sorry I don't have a happier update.



I'm so sorry Jblended. I hope you feel better soon. I hope this third bout is the last time. This virus really is a demon isn't it? Sending much love, hopes and many cyber-hugs your way....


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pessie said:


> 70% reinfection rate?  Where do you get that information from?


my general physician during my annual physical


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> that sounds like asthma. I haven't had covid but I feel like that from my asthma. Maybe a rescue inhaler would help?


its not asthma, trust me.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> that sounds like asthma. I haven't had covid but I feel like that from my asthma. Maybe a rescue inhaler would help?



I had mild asthma before, think about the odd attack every couple of months and only when near hazelnut trees or parrots, the covid thing is slightly different from the way it feels and affects you, I have the bad luck of being in a position where I can judge and the inhaler doesn't work when it's the C-cough


----------



## Gabs007

And to really make my day, just received a text message how infections in the area are rising and to remember to wear a mask and wash my hands


----------



## MiaKing

Last year I was debating on whether go to visit my family in the beginning of 2020 in Europe or wait. I even told my mil that I think I'll go now because what if something will happen later and I can't go. She even said what could be happening?! I decided to go last day of December and she is telling me all the time how I "felt" that something is going on  it's been hard since then. We had our routine before covid, with hourly care for just 3 hours a day, that way our son could spend time with other kids while I had time to do everything else. Now we are stuck at home pretty much since march, where we live now there are no kids in the area close to his age, on top of that social distancing etc. I feel like I need a small vacation before I go completely crazy ...  we just moved to the new town before covid so we don't have much friends here yet, no family. It's been hard. We decided to take a road trip to florida next month before we all will be sent for mental evaluation


----------



## Pessie

hermes_lemming said:


> my general physician during my annual physical


Oh, I see, I thought you were quoting stats from somewhere


----------



## whateve

MiaKing said:


> Last year I was debating on whether go to visit my family in the beginning of 2020 in Europe or wait. I even told my mil that I think I'll go now because what if something will happen later and I can't go. She even said what could be happening?! I decided to go last day of December and she is telling me all the time how I "felt" that something is going on  it's been hard since then. We had our routine before covid, with hourly care for just 3 hours a day, that way our son could spend time with other kids while I had time to do everything else. Now we are stuck at home pretty much since march, where we live now there are no kids in the area close to his age, on top of that social distancing etc. I feel like I need a small vacation before I go completely crazy ... we just moved to the new town before covid so we don't have much friends here yet, no family. It's been hard. We decided to take a road trip to florida next month before we all will be sent for mental evaluation


We went to Las Vegas in early February. We knew covid was coming but decided to go anyway. I'm so glad we did. We really miss traveling. It is getting pretty boring sitting home all the time but it is better than getting sick. I miss my grown kids.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> We went to Las Vegas in early February. We knew covid was coming but decided to go anyway. I'm so glad we did. We really miss traveling. It is getting pretty boring sitting home all the time but it is better than getting sick. I miss my grown kids.



I totally miss traveling, and before Covid I was racking up flyer miles because of work, I considered the trips actually a perk, even if it was work, I just totally enjoy getting away for a bit and spending a few days in LA, NYC, Rome, Milan, Paris, even if I work, there is the odd free hour to explore or catch up with friends, but I don't think anybody realised how serious it would get, I haven't been anywhere this year and that is a 1st for 15 years or more. Tbh when I got sick in February, I thought it is really bad and was quite scared, but even more scared to go into a hospital as you were totally quarantined, they were so rushed off their feet that the staff was exhausted, and couldn't even talk to your other half (and in ours the reception on mobiles is horrendous) and people were told only to go if they absolutely need to go. I had 2 days where we thought the fever would go to the stage where it actually kills you and put cold wet towels around my legs to keep it down, the rest of the 2 weeks it was still high but not in the danger situation and the last week it climbed down. I remember how miffled I was when my sense of smell and taste was gone and thought that was the worst of it, by then we thought it would give you immunity and nobody knew about the long haulers and the ups and downs it causes in your system and with your general health.

Atm it seems difficult to believe that life will ever go back to "normal", video conferences seem to be the new normal, we are getting used to it, but there is a difference if people work together and are in a room for brain storming, different energy and better results imho, I am really wondering if we will travel again or move around as freely as we were used to doing.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well at work we’re no longer allowed to wear gators or masks with valves. I think that is BS I get that the masks with valves only protect the wearer but if all the customers were wearing their masks properly it doesn’t matter if our masks are breathing out our breath. Most of my masks have valves, minus the silk/cotton ones I have which I won’t wear there because I want more protection there with the number of people who come in our store. So now I have switched to disposable masks. I was getting tired of hand washing my masks. I generally wear the silk/cotton masks when I get my nails done, it;s a small spa and usually only one other tech and client are in so at most 4-5 people and we[re all spaced apart. Also we’re all long term clients no walk ins allowed. The ironic part of this change is they sent us face gators for our safety week and literally day one of safety week they send out a memo saying to pull them and destroy them lol. We made goodie bags for our employees so some of them already got them before we pulled them.

I also got my flu shot today.


----------



## rose60610

NYT food section said that lobster has really come down in price, it didn't say why. Somehow Covid may be the reason for this. I looked online at one of the local high quality supermarkets around Chicago, and I'm seeing lobster tails at $7 a pound.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> 70% for a 2nd relapse (total of 3 separate rounds of covid)? Yikes! When I got it and then relapsed the first time, I was told it was common and my docs were seeing loads of patients relapsing.
> I was warned I may get it a 3rd time because I'm immuno-compromised, but now that it's happened and I'm actually testing positive for the 3rd time since May, everyone on my team is rather surprised (and worried). They have had patients relapse, but not twice like me.
> I remember your cousin's husband had a similar journey to mine; I really hope he doesn't get a 3rd round.
> Hope you feel better soon, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to stop moving me to tears, lol! Thank you!
> I cannot tell you how much your kindness means. I'm not deserving of that praise but am so thankful that you think I'm a positive person. I hope to live up to that if I get a chance.
> I'm an emotional wreck, to be honest. I'm trying to fight this but I feel so weak. It's frightening but there's nothing to do except wait it out and hope this time it will be a smooth ride.
> 
> I'm being admitted to hospital for observation. I will post an update when I'm discharged.
> Take care and stay safe everyone.


 Oh Sweetie. I am so sorry you are going through this again. I am glad that they are admitting you so they can keep on eye on you and support you. You really have been such a trooper as you have dealt with this. I have been thinking of you and will keep you in my prayers. Sending hugs and hoping you are feeling better soon. Keep us posted when you are able


----------



## pixiejenna

We have another case at work it’s been a while since the last one. One of my coworkers told me her wife is on administrative leave after only being back to work for a month and a half. She’s a flight attendant and had someone on one of the flights she was working took their mask down after boarding the plane. She asked him to put it back up and it has to remain up for the entire flight. This dbag jumps out of his seat and beat her up! This is beyond disgusting behavior no one wants to wear a mask but to physically assault someone doing their job is not acceptable whatsoever. She is okay for the most part physically but that has to be very unnerving to have happen to you. We’ve also had lots of break ins in our town and neighboring towns. People breaking into cars, one group of people stole a car out of someone’s garbage it wasn’t just one person it was 5-6 people in the group. The next town over has had several physical assaults with guns which is NOT normal for our area. Always make sure your cars are locked and you don’t keep your keys in your car when you’re not in it.  Keep your home is locked too the incident with the car stolen out of the garage they had one of the two garage doors open and the just walked in and pulled it out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pessie said:


> Oh, I see, I thought you were quoting stats from somewhere


No this is from my doctor.  I stopped on the stats due to the strong nudge


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> I totally miss traveling, and before Covid I was racking up flyer miles because of work, I considered the trips actually a perk, even if it was work, I just totally enjoy getting away for a bit and spending a few days in LA, NYC, Rome, Milan, Paris, even if I work, there is the odd free hour to explore or catch up with friends, but I don't think anybody realised how serious it would get, I haven't been anywhere this year and that is a 1st for 15 years or more. Tbh when I got sick in February, I thought it is really bad and was quite scared, but even more scared to go into a hospital as you were totally quarantined, they were so rushed off their feet that the staff was exhausted, and couldn't even talk to your other half (and in ours the reception on mobiles is horrendous) and people were told only to go if they absolutely need to go. I had 2 days where we thought the fever would go to the stage where it actually kills you and put cold wet towels around my legs to keep it down, the rest of the 2 weeks it was still high but not in the danger situation and the last week it climbed down. I remember how miffled I was when my sense of smell and taste was gone and thought that was the worst of it, by then we thought it would give you immunity and nobody knew about the long haulers and the ups and downs it causes in your system and with your general health.
> 
> Atm it seems difficult to believe that life will ever go back to "normal", video conferences seem to be the new normal, we are getting used to it, but there is a difference if people work together and are in a room for brain storming, different energy and better results imho, I am really wondering if we will travel again or move around as freely as we were used to doing.


 
I know.  It really sux.  I had a two virtual gathering w/ friends on sat.  The first was worried about possible violence outbreak and they dont believe a second stimulus is coming because their attention is on RBG. My friend's aunt and uncle both caught covid and I felt so bad because the way he spoke of it, it was almost like a death sentence. Whereas the other friend was yapping that she thought the pandemic is nearly gone.  Yes both our jaws dropped.

The second gathering was with 2 gfs and we remarked how we missed seeing each other in person and giving big hugs.

I unfortunately dont see business travel resuming while covid is around.

On an amusing note, one of my gfs was remarking how bumble was up and how they changed their method so that you now had to chat for 2 weeks, get to know the person before agreeing to an in person mtg.  I'm sure all the other stuff still exists but for I did find this to be an amusing silver lining.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> I know.  It really sux.  I had a two virtual gathering w/ friends on sat.  The first was worried about possible violence outbreak and they dont believe a second stimulus is coming because their attention is on RBG. My friend's aunt and uncle both caught covid and I felt so bad because the way he spoke of it, it was almost like a death sentence. Whereas the other friend was yapping that she thought the pandemic is nearly gone.  Yes both our jaws dropped.
> 
> The second gathering was with 2 gfs and we remarked how we missed seeing each other in person and giving big hugs.
> 
> I unfortunately dont see business travel resuming while covid is around.
> 
> On an amusing note, one of my gfs was remarking how bumble was up and how they changed their method so that you now had to chat for 2 weeks, get to know the person before agreeing to an in person mtg.  I'm sure all the other stuff still exists but for I did find this to be an amusing silver lining.



The UK is currently heading for another lockdown, I got a letter from my Dr that due to my auto-immune issues I should get the flu jab ASAP, luckily we got a car because it is drive through now, I wonder what the elderly population who doesn't drive is going to do?


----------



## jblended

Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid. 
I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.

I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.

It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.

I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.

And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.

A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


Always a relief to see you post!
I appreciate your candor about your experiences and continue to pray for you!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


I’m so happy to hear from you @jblended ! I just thought about you the other day.


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.



Thanks for keeping us updated on how you’re doing. I’m sorry that you had a round 3 of Covid But it’s good to hear that it was shorter than your first two rounds of it. I can’t imagine how exhausted you must feel at this point.

I also don’t think that you were fear mongering either. This virus is so new and there’s so many unknowns we have yet to learn about. My coworkers friend had zero pre-existing conditions and thought it was a hoax, he ending up catching it and the damage it caused resulted in him receiving the first double lung transplant in the country due to the damage to his lungs from covid. Anyone who knows the process for a transplant is quite daunting. You need to be sick enough to need it but healthy enough to be able to survive the surgery. I went though this with my mom who had COPD it’s a lengthy process and she ended up being denied because they found that she had congestive heart failure in the many rounds of testing she had.


----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated on how you’re doing. I’m sorry that you had a round 3 of Covid But it’s good to hear that it was shorter than your first two rounds of it. I can’t imagine how exhausted you must feel at this point.
> 
> I also don’t think that you were fear mongering either. This virus is so new and there’s so many unknowns we have yet to learn about. My coworkers friend had zero pre-existing conditions and thought it was a hoax, he ending up catching it and the damage it caused resulted in him receiving the first double lung transplant in the country due to the damage to his lungs from covid. Anyone who knows the process for a transplant is quite daunting. You need to be sick enough to need it but healthy enough to be able to survive the surgery. I went though this with my mom who had COPD it’s a lengthy process and she ended up being denied because they found that she had congestive heart failure in the many rounds of testing she had.


Remember this transplant case from Northwestern, what a lucky man. there is so much testing and qualifiers that one has to meet before they can be a candidate. I don’t know if you have heard of Nick Cordero, he’s a broadway actor , what happened to him was so sad.  And we still have hundreds of patients still lingering on vents til now from the second wave and some from the first wave. Sad indeed.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes it was Northwestern. I have not heard of Nick Cordero I had to google him, how sad, his wife is right we’re not prepared for this at all. We still aren’t properly prepared I have a coworker whose daughter is a ER doctor and she still doesn’t have adequate PPE. At work we got in a face shield where it’s kind of like a pair of glasses with the plastic attached to it. And she’s buying them up for her daughter because the hospital she’s at hasn’t had face shields since spring. She basically has to wear a minimum of 3 masks a day at work. She gets like 1 n95 a week, then she layers a surgical one on top, then a fabric one on top of that to help protect the one good mask a week she gets.


----------



## Transported

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


So Glad that you are back home and healing. I really appreciate your willingness to share your experience with us. I know for me it helps me understand more about this dreadful thing we are all trying to figure out. Keep taking good care of yourself!


----------



## V0N1B2

pixiejenna said:


> She basically has to wear a minimum of 3 masks a day at work. She gets like 1 n95 a week, then she layers a surgical one on top, then a fabric one on top of that to help protect the one good mask a week she gets.


Yet people complain about having to wear a mask for half an hour while they're shopping at Costco.
"It's too hot" "it makes my skin break out" "it's itchy" "I feel like I can't breathe" "people can't tell I'm smiling" "I don't like it"


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


I'm so glad you are out of the hospital. I can't imagine what you went through. Are you going to be able to continue treatment for your other conditions? I seem to remember you were getting a new treatment that got cut short because of covid.


----------



## pixiejenna

V0N1B2 said:


> Yet people complain about having to wear a mask for half an hour while they're shopping at Costco.
> "It's too hot" "it makes my skin break out" "it's itchy" "I feel like I can't breathe" "people can't tell I'm smiling" "I don't like it"



You don’t need to tell me I work in retail. Our state had a mask mandate put in place proably since March and they maybe a month - month and a half ago (I can’t even recall how long it;s been at this point) eliminated exceptions for everyone unless you’re  under 2 years old.  You must wear a mask in public place indoors and if a store allows you in they can be fined, and our state made it a felony for attacking essential employees enforcing the law. Before this change people could come in and lie claiming that they had a medical exception because they simply didn’t want to wear it. Ever since the last change we pretty much have at least one daily meltdown at our entrance. I have no sympathy for these entitled people pitching hissy fits over wearing a mask for 40 minutes while shopping. Try wearing them for 8 hours a day doing physical work, try pushing carts when it’s 80+ degrees and humid, if I see a senior citizen in a wheelchair on oxygen wearing one you have no excuse. The biggest problem now is making people wear them properly, people will pull them under their noses, wear them on their chins, wear them so loose they don’t actually do cover anything, and pull them down if they have to sneeze or cough.


----------



## jblended

MaseratiMomma said:


> Always a relief to see you post!
> I appreciate your candor about your experiences and continue to pray for you!


A million thanks! 


msd_bags said:


> I’m so happy to hear from you @jblended ! I just thought about you the other day.


Thank you! I have not been on the usual thread. I'm barely popping in here to update the most relevant info. I cannot wait to get some strength back and get back to our usual bag chats. 


pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated on how you’re doing. I’m sorry that you had a round 3 of Covid But it’s good to hear that it was shorter than your first two rounds of it. I can’t imagine how exhausted you must feel at this point.
> 
> I also don’t think that you were fear mongering either. This virus is so new and there’s so many unknowns we have yet to learn about. My coworkers friend had zero pre-existing conditions and thought it was a hoax, he ending up catching it and the damage it caused resulted in him receiving the first double lung transplant in the country due to the damage to his lungs from covid. Anyone who knows the process for a transplant is quite daunting. You need to be sick enough to need it but healthy enough to be able to survive the surgery. I went though this with my mom who had COPD it’s a lengthy process and she ended up being denied because they found that she had congestive heart failure in the many rounds of testing she had.


Thank you for all the support! I was surprised when it was suggested I was fear mongering, but perhaps my phrasing came off wrong at points. I am often writing just before/after hospital stays and my brain is so foggy that I may be explaining things badly.
I'm sorry that you had that experience with your mother. I cannot imagine the torturous process. 
The story of that man...whilst it is a relief to know that he is now okay, it's utterly terrifying what covid did to him. I hadn't heard of the case so it's quite a shock to hear.



Transported said:


> So Glad that you are back home and healing. I really appreciate your willingness to share your experience with us. I know for me it helps me understand more about this dreadful thing we are all trying to figure out. Keep taking good care of yourself!


Thank you! 
In the initial infection, I was much more useful in listing symptoms in the order they happened. I hope that initial post would have helped others.
With the next 2 rounds, I've been less clear and a lot more emotional- and it shows. The subsequent posts have all been, essentially, me venting and panicked, I'm ashamed to admit. 
I must remind myself all the time how fortunate I truly am, and as I've been transparent about the covid process, I must make sure I do not create unreasonable panic in others when it is crystal clear that it is my general ill health that has resulted in my peculiar experience. 
There are a handful of us who will be hit particularly hard, and others who will be fully asymptomatic. Just the luck of the draw, it would seem. But this virus is something else and I wish the anti-maskers would take heed, for their own sakes.



whateve said:


> I'm so glad you are out of the hospital. I can't imagine what you went through. Are you going to be able to continue treatment for your other conditions? I seem to remember you were getting a new treatment that got cut short because of covid.


Thanks!  Yes, you remembered correctly that I had other medical treatments ongoing. I actually don't know where I stand on that issue at this point in time. I literally posted here an hour after being discharged- partly to make it feel more real that I am home and doing something as mundane as logging into the forum. 
I only have physiotherapy appointments and a follow up for an antibody test booked right now; presumably everything else is on hold until I am fully healed.

I am both fatigued and wired. It's a strange head space to be in. I hope I've responded to everyone; I don't think I've missed any quotes...?

And truly, because it is so important for me to express this, THANK YOU one and all for the support. I'm sure it comes across as silly that I keep saying this, but it was so uplifting to find myself surrounded by kindness at a time when I felt my absolute weakest.
I'm truly grateful for this community.


----------



## Gabs007

Got the flu jab yesterday (oddly enough the pharmacy did it, they even suggested it when I picked up the inhaler) and the guy who did the flu jab was a pharmacist, I think West Indies, fluent English but a charming accent, he thanked me for wearing the mask even though I could get away without wearing one due to asthma, I told him I find it helps with pollution and pollen too, the cloth masks work better for me than the medical ones. We joked a bit, I said I am glad that we are in a very small room so he can't do the run up and ram the injection in, but maybe for social distancing he should throw the injection like darts. He said so many people come into the pharmacy and refuse to wear masks, and when he told them they have to as a lot of elderly and vulnerable people come in, he got massive racial abuse and people get so angry. I apologized to him and said that I hope he knows that they are just very narrow minded people who simply don't know better and will never have the qualifications he has.
It made me wonder, I was always such a StarTrek fan, the original series was way before my time, but I caught up, and ffs, their core message in the 60's was that race makes little difference, 2020 an some people use pigmentation to discriminate. It does my head in.

On the not so bright side, flu shot seems to be working, feeling quite grotty and my left arm feels like a heavy weight champion landed a good punch...


----------



## SouthTampa

hermes_lemming said:


> I know.  It really sux.  I had a two virtual gathering w/ friends on sat.  The first was worried about possible violence outbreak and they dont believe a second stimulus is coming because their attention is on RBG. My friend's aunt and uncle both caught covid and I felt so bad because the way he spoke of it, it was almost like a death sentence. Whereas the other friend was yapping that she thought the pandemic is nearly gone.  Yes both our jaws dropped.
> 
> The second gathering was with 2 gfs and we remarked how we missed seeing each other in person and giving big hugs.
> 
> I unfortunately dont see business travel resuming while covid is around.
> 
> On an amusing note, one of my gfs was remarking how bumble was up and how they changed their method so that you now had to chat for 2 weeks, get to know the person before agreeing to an in person mtg.  I'm sure all the other stuff still exists but for I did find this to be an amusing silver lining.



I saw two people hug outside of a Trader Joe’s yesterday and you would have thought I had just witnessed a murder.    It was very unnerving to watch.    I am a hugger and hope it will come “back”


----------



## rutabaga

Well, this was unexpected: my work's HR department contacted me because someone applied for unemployment benefits in early September using my name, SSN, and place of work claiming that I was laid off 6 months ago due to COVID! I was a victim of ID theft back in March of this year before we started sheltering in place. I closed all the fraudulent and compromised accounts and placed a freeze on my credit. I think whoever this creep is held onto my info and found a new way to use it to commit fraud, since the credit freeze won't let them open new accounts in my name. Since applying for unemployment benefits doesn't require a credit check, a lot of fraudulent claims are going through, especially in states where they're expediting the claims by not interviewing applicants and verifying info first before paying out (which is just DUMB and wasteful of public $). Criminals know this and are exploiting the system. I spent most of yesterday and today filing benefits fraud and police reports. Yay!

If you've been the victim of ID theft in the past, be aware of this scam as you're more likely to have your info used to commit benefits fraud. I wish I had signed up for a employment benefits account to "reserve" my SSN so that no one else could create an account with my info.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> Yes it was Northwestern. I have not heard of Nick Cordero I had to google him, how sad, his wife is right we’re not prepared for this at all. We still aren’t properly prepared I have a coworker whose daughter is a ER doctor and she still doesn’t have adequate PPE. At work we got in a face shield where it’s kind of like a pair of glasses with the plastic attached to it. And she’s buying them up for her daughter because the hospital she’s at hasn’t had face shields since spring. She basically has to wear a minimum of 3 masks a day at work. She gets like 1 n95 a week, then she layers a surgical one on top, then a fabric one on top of that to help protect the one good mask a week she gets.


It’s sad that there is still shortage of PPE til now in your state. I’m not gonna say it’s unheard of nowa days but most states had been able to have what they need. I actually got my own helmet during the second wave just in case stuff starts disappearing on us. Still yet to use it. I was able to get it out of amazon. It was an industrial grade  and made of plastic and Can be cleaned. My hospital  got ours from Lowe’s last March. Now would be a great time to secure sturdy helmets. be well!


----------



## pixiejenna

i*bella said:


> Well, this was unexpected: my work's HR department contacted me because someone applied for unemployment benefits in early September using my name, SSN, and place of work claiming that I was laid off 6 months ago due to COVID! I was a victim of ID theft back in March of this year before we started sheltering in place. I closed all the fraudulent and compromised accounts and placed a freeze on my credit. I think whoever this creep is held onto my info and found a new way to use it to commit fraud, since the credit freeze won't let them open new accounts in my name. Since applying for unemployment benefits doesn't require a credit check, a lot of fraudulent claims are going through, especially in states where they're expediting the claims by not interviewing applicants and verifying info first before paying out (which is just DUMB and wasteful of public $). Criminals know this and are exploiting the system. I spent most of yesterday and today filing benefits fraud and police reports. Yay!
> 
> If you've been the victim of ID theft in the past, be aware of this scam as you're more likely to have your info used to commit benefits fraud. I wish I had signed up for a employment benefits account to "reserve" my SSN so that no one else could create an account with my info.



This is awful is there even a way for you to report this in relation to your other case of identity theft? 




zinacef said:


> It’s sad that there is still shortage of PPE til now in your state. I’m not gonna say it’s unheard of nowa days but most states had been able to have what they need. I actually got my own helmet during the second wave just in case stuff starts disappearing on us. Still yet to use it. I was able to get it out of amazon. It was an industrial grade  and made of plastic and Can be cleaned. My hospital  got ours from Lowe’s last March. Now would be a great time to secure sturdy helmets. be well!



I think it’s more the hospital’s management of PPE than anything else at this point. They actually took PPE away from them at one point and we’re not allowing them to use their own brought from home. Which I don’t understand why they would do that period, let alone for the ER department. I can understand that some departments may not have a high need for certain PPE but that IMO is a high need department. If we(the general public) can buy basic face shields at our store I don’t understand how or why hospitals can’t protect their employees. At this point it’s being produced in great quantities. I can to some extent understand that bringing in their own PPE from home can be a bit of a rabbit hole it may not be effective but if they aren’t providing it what other choice do they have.


----------



## Chanbal

Sharing here a nice article imo:

*Fauci Says What He'd Do if He Had a 'Magic Wand'*

"If you could wave a magic wand over the United States and change one thing tomorrow to improve the trajectory of this pandemic, what would it be?" the nation's leading infectious disease expert was asked today by Sean Rameswaram in an interview published on Vox.

"I think apart from a vaccine, which we'll have to wait a few months for, if I were to wave a wand now, it would be to get the entire country uniformly pulling together in a public health way to get these cases down," he confessed.

Fauci points out that post 911 and Pearl Harbor, "we didn't have any political arguing about what we needed to do. Everybody was in it together. That's really what we're dealing with."

Fauci wants people to remember that we shouldn't be fighting each other—as has been the case in America, especially with the "highly charged political season with big-time, high-stakes elections."

"We've lost sight of the fact that the bad guy here is the virus. The bad guy is not one side or the other," he said.









						Dr. Fauci Says This 'Magic' Thing Could Turn COVID Around
					

Despite the best efforts of health experts—including Dr. Anthony Fauci—COVID-19 is still thriving in several parts of the country. In fact, this week 22 states reported increasing infections, with many also experiencing an increase in the number of daily deaths and the testing positivity rate...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Unfortunately in the US the virus has taken on a political nature and I don’t see it changing period. Even after the election and whatever the results are I still believe that this behavior is going to stick around as long as the virus dose.


----------



## Purseloco

pixiejenna said:


> Unfortunately in the US the virus has taken on a political nature and I don’t see it changing period. Even after the election and whatever the results are I still believe that this behavior is going to stick around as long as the virus dose.


It seems that most everything, unfortunately, is made into a political matter. I am quite tired of it. Most Americans value their individualism and will align their political beliefs with that individuality. All the political noise is just that noise.  I hope the vaccine would be given out in a timely manner and is not affected by the political atmosphere, but I think it may be.


----------



## arnott

Going to play badminton for the first time since closure on Saturday.   Before they had drop in badminton where you could play with anyone.  Now you have to book a court ahead of time and stick with your group.


----------



## hermes_lemming

SouthTampa said:


> I saw two people hug outside of a Trader Joe’s yesterday and you would have thought I had just witnessed a murder.    It was very unnerving to watch.    I am a hugger and hope it will come “back”


Same. It breaks my heart.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated on how you’re doing. I’m sorry that you had a round 3 of Covid But it’s good to hear that it was shorter than your first two rounds of it. I can’t imagine how exhausted you must feel at this point.
> 
> I also don’t think that you were fear mongering either. This virus is so new and there’s so many unknowns we have yet to learn about. My coworkers friend had zero pre-existing conditions and thought it was a hoax, he ending up catching it and the damage it caused resulted in him receiving the first double lung transplant in the country due to the damage to his lungs from covid. Anyone who knows the process for a transplant is quite daunting. You need to be sick enough to need it but healthy enough to be able to survive the surgery. I went though this with my mom who had COPD it’s a lengthy process and she ended up being denied because they found that she had congestive heart failure in the many rounds of testing she had.


You're one of the more receptive responders. Thats why. After a while it gets old. Why bother warning someone who doesn't want to listen. Yes we got covid. Yes we have tests to prove it. No its not our imagination.  No we're not looking for attention.  

Rinse and repeat can only go so far. Parts of my city is starting to resemble Mardi gras. Shoulder to shoulder drunken revelry. 

Fauci is freaking out about fall/winter. 

I'm starting to get that pit feelin in my stomach


----------



## Mimmy

hermes_lemming said:


> You're one of the more receptive responders. Thats why. After a while it gets old. Why bother warning someone who doesn't want to listen. Yes we got covid. Yes we have tests to prove it. No its not our imagination.  No we're not looking for attention.
> 
> Rinse and repeat can only go so far. Parts of my city is starting to resemble Mardi gras. Shoulder to shoulder drunken revelry.
> 
> Fauci is freaking out about fall/winter.
> 
> I'm starting to get that pit feelin in my stomach


I am more of a lurker than a poster on this thread. I am glad that you seem to be recovering... again.

I also have a bad feeling about the fall/winter. I hope that I am wrong. 

My state has just entered Phase 3. Few restrictions. There is really no evidence that we should be doing this. I am disheartened.


----------



## Monaliceke

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


Thank goodness you recovered! Take care as we all should do at this moment. We will win this battle.


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


Finally found some time this Sunday morning to catch up with the thoughts on this thread. I am thrilled to hear you beat covid a third time, as I somehow knew you would! Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with all of us.  You helped to educate me about this horrid virus.  Wishing you peace of mind and lots of rest as you fully recover at home.


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> Ummm I have _somehow survived _my 3rd round of covid.
> I honestly did not think that would happen. I cannot stop crying, mostly from fatigue but also disbelief.
> 
> I just got discharged but I feel better than the last 2 times. I think I'm the luckiest person alive. I cannot quite believe it.
> 
> It did not hit my chest as hard this time. I mainly suffered from fever, convulsions and nerve pain along my arms and legs (with a partial loss of motor control). That is slowly being corrected- medication and physiotherapy that was started immediately whilst in my hospital bed and will continue now that I am discharged.
> 
> I remember little else and I actually don't know how many days I was in hospital for this time (edit: 9 days I think, much shorter than the last 2 times). The details are all a fuzzy blur.
> 
> And, I should be clear that I am _atypical_. I have pre-existing conditions that have made me more susceptible to the repeated attacks and complications; I do not think 3 rounds of covid (testing positive in the PCR each time) is normal from what I have heard.
> However, my doctors did say many patients are getting a second round. I say this because there was some feeling that I was fear-mongering in my previous posts in this thread, but I assure you all that is not my intention. I have shared my experience as honestly as I could to help others, and I have tried to be clear that a lot of my own experience was unique due to my already weak immune system and is totally atypical.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks for all the lovely messages, prayers and kind words of support everyone has left for me. There is no way to express my gratitude sufficiently.
> Stay safe and know that your kindness has helped me more than you will ever know.


Happy that you are feeling better and thank you so much for sharing this information with us. Try to stay healthy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: So everyone was waiting patiently for our state's leader announcement yesterday as to what will reopen.


Curfew has now been lifted as from 5 am this morning.
Gathering of 5 people allowed outdoors only and not at a residential address. Parks only.
Prep to grade 6 & years 11 & 12 are allowed back to School the week starting on the 12th October.
Only 5 people allowed at Funerals, weddings and Church services WHICH must be outdoors only.
Not allowed to wear a bandana, face shield or scarves - It must be A FULL FACE MASK that covers your nose & mouth.
Swimming pools are allowed to reopen BUT you have to stay within 5 km of your home.
Sweet FA is reopening.
There was talk about elective surgery starting up again, but no mention of it in the announcement yesterday.
My state holds the record for being on LOCKDOWN for the longest time?????? They still want 4 straight WEEKS of no more then 5 new daily cases. Currently we are trending between 8 - 18, a lot of the new cases last week were at around 12 with one day at only 6.

Sadly, no good news at all for retail stores let alone anything else. I actually stopped watching the news for over a week because our state leader was making promises he simply didn't keep, and all it was doing was making me livid. And this new _*STEP*_ not a _Stage_ is still really nothing to look forward to. We still have no clue what will reopen until he makes another announcement on October 18th.


On a positive note, this is my last week of dialysis. My Renal specialist told me they have improved and are not at a critical level ATM. I will need it later on down the track, but for now I only have to get through 3 more treatments, today (Monday my time), Wednesday and Friday being my last day. 4 Straight months. I'm still not allowed around people & when I do go grocery shopping I take precautions. My immune system simply wouldn't be able to fight even a common cold ATM. So I simply cannot risk meeting up with friends even with social distancing.


----------



## nycmamaofone

What a week. I’ve been incredibly exhausted each weekend and missing my old life. I realized that this time in the past, my kids and I would be busy with play dates, birthday parties, museum visits, etc. We don’t do much on the weekends now and I find myself frustrated that I can’t really do much with the kids. On top of that, I think we came down with a mild cold (I just got my second negative Covid test so I know it’s not that). I have had a very low appetite too, which is probably linked to the stress, cold, and exhaustion.


----------



## 880

@lovlouisvuitton, congrats re finishing your dialysis. Hope you can see your friends eventually! 
@nycmamaofone, i hope you and the family can find other ways to de stress and relax and that you feel better soon. Am relieved that the flu shot is available in NYC, though my neighborhood pharmacist was delayed in getting it in, and I hope that we’re not going to have a rough flu season ahead.


DH and I have been going out more to eat and trying to stay calm. We originally thought his mom was diagnosed with something dire, only to find out it’s much worse, so he’s been having a hard  time with his digestion and sleep. It’s stressful. We’ll be spending more time driving up to see them and Helping to coordinating her care at Dana Farber. We don’t want to fly nowadays and we have no idea how to plan for any of this. I’m trying hard not to read the news. 

hoping we can strive for safe and healthy!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## nycmamaofone

880 said:


> @lovlouisvuitton, congrats re finishing your dialysis. Hope you can see your friends eventually!
> @nycmamaofone, i hope you and the family can find other ways to de stress and relax and that you feel better soon. Am relieved that the flu shot is available in NYC, though my neighborhood pharmacist was delayed in getting it in, and I hope that we’re not going to have a rough flu season ahead.
> 
> 
> DH and I have been going out more to eat and trying to stay calm. We originally thought his mom was diagnosed with something dire, only to find out it’s much worse, so he’s been having a hard  time with his digestion and sleep. It’s stressful. We’ll be spending more time driving up to see them and Helping to coordinating her care at Dana Farber. We don’t want to fly nowadays and we have no idea how to plan for any of this. I’m trying hard not to read the news.
> 
> hoping we can strive for safe and healthy!


Thanks for your kind words. Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. It just seems 2020 won’t let up. Hang in there and I hope she gets better.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much!


----------



## pixiejenna

@lovlouisvuitton Wow 5 cases or less a day is extremely unrealistic. I’m glad to hear that you are doing better health wise.

@nycmamaofone  it’s been so long since “normal” I feel like I need a vacaction from the new ”normal”.

@880 sorry to hear about your MIL.


----------



## 880

Thank you @pixiejenna! We all need a vacation from the new normal! Hugs


----------



## Chanbal

Sharing what it looks good news, fingers crossed! 

"Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top infectious-disease expert, made a "cautiously optimistic" prediction: *That there will be a coronavirus vaccine in November or December, and "some form of normality" is in sight. *Read on, to ensure your health and the health of others, don't miss these Sure Signs You've Already Had Coronavirus."









						Dr. Fauci Says Here's When 'Normality' Returns
					

Normality. The word didn't have the same exciting ring before the coronavirus pandemic. But after eight months of profound disruptions to their regular routines, many Americans are wondering when life might return to something resembling normal.Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Ironically I took last week off because of my birthday and have to go back to work tomorrow. I didn’t really do much the whole week ate a ton of junk food and got a lot of carry out because I don’t feel comfortable eating indoors yet. I did go downtown to shop on my bday but it was not the same and a jarring experience. I used to love to go downtown every other month to shop I haven’t been to Michigan Avenue since last year during the holidays. Lots of stores are still completely boarded up and not open the ones that are open are also boarded up limited entry/exit. Heavy police presence both inside and outside the major department stores. The worst was it was about 60/40 of people wearing masks on the street the majority were not wearing them. Which made me uncomfortable because you can not distance yourself from others downtown. I never really had to think about it where I live because in the suburbs you can very easily keep yourself far enough from people if you’re walking around the neighborhood. Even more ironic prior to covid we never saw anyone outside of a dog walkers or sports like soccer or baseball now I see so many people walking around even entire families walking together. Even just parking in a garage I used a tissue to push the buttons on the elevator and worried about others joining me in there. I ended up going home feeling somewhat defeated I realized that I probably won’t be going back this year not sure when I will go back.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> You're one of the more receptive responders. Thats why. After a while it gets old. Why bother warning someone who doesn't want to listen. Yes we got covid. Yes we have tests to prove it. No its not our imagination. No we're not looking for attention.


Yep, that's certainly been my experience, some of it here as I mentioned before, but in real life too. And when people in my life (now cut off) saw how ill I was and still said, 'It's not that bad, you're attention-seeking', it was the literal definition of being kicked while you're down.

However- to add to the many ways in which I may simply be the luckiest person living- I have also been inundated with declarations of love and positive thoughts and prayer and support, which has entirely erased the initial slight I felt of being accused of dramatizing my experience.

I don't think I've ever felt so cared for as I have during my experience of Covid, and I would never have imagined that this forum- a haven for bag lovers- is where I would receive that kind of support. People on here have blown me away, time and again, and I feel so undeserving yet so deeply grateful.
Truly, as much as my heart breaks for the state of the world (and there is so much wrong in this moment in history), my spirit is uplifted at the sheer warmth, kindness and unconditional support that people have shown me (a literal stranger). That they take time to specifically say things that they feel may comfort me during my weakest is something that I will never, ever take for granted.

To each and every one of you who sent me a message, posted a reply, or simply thought of me: Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## jblended

lovlouisvuitton said:


> On a positive note, this is my last week of dialysis. My Renal specialist told me they have improved and are not at a critical level ATM. I will need it later on down the track, but for now I only have to get through 3 more treatments, today (Monday my time), Wednesday and Friday being my last day.


I am so, so happy for you! This is excellent news. Dialysis is such an ordeal under normal circumstances but, your experience and the delays your faced has been unbearably hard to read about; I cannot imagine how hard it has been to live through.
I hope you start to feel the effects of the treatment and get stronger with each day. 



880 said:


> DH and I have been going out more to eat and trying to stay calm. We originally thought his mom was diagnosed with something dire, only to find out it’s much worse, so he’s been having a hard time with his digestion and sleep. It’s stressful. We’ll be spending more time driving up to see them and Helping to coordinating her care at Dana Farber. We don’t want to fly nowadays and we have no idea how to plan for any of this. I’m trying hard not to read the news.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I feel for you and your DH. 
This year has really been impossibly challenging on all fronts! So many of us have had either parents or parents-in-law have medical issues in the midst of covid, and the balancing act of supporting loved ones without risking contagion (on top of the stress of the medical situation in itself) is a lot. Please do take care of yourselves in the midst of it all.


----------



## Mimmy

880 said:


> @lovlouisvuitton, congrats re finishing your dialysis. Hope you can see your friends eventually!
> @nycmamaofone, i hope you and the family can find other ways to de stress and relax and that you feel better soon. Am relieved that the flu shot is available in NYC, though my neighborhood pharmacist was delayed in getting it in, and I hope that we’re not going to have a rough flu season ahead.
> 
> 
> DH and I have been going out more to eat and trying to stay calm. We originally thought his mom was diagnosed with something dire, only to find out it’s much worse, so he’s been having a hard  time with his digestion and sleep. It’s stressful. We’ll be spending more time driving up to see them and Helping to coordinating her care at Dana Farber. We don’t want to fly nowadays and we have no idea how to plan for any of this. I’m trying hard not to read the news.
> 
> hoping we can strive for safe and healthy!


I am sorry to hear that your MIL’s diagnosis is even worse than originally thought.

I do not plan on flying anytime soon either so I can see why planning becomes even more difficult.

The problem is that many of us probably could really use a change of scenery. Unfortunately as I live in FL I don’t think anyone wants to have us and based on my states totally lax approach I understand!

We are still getting the occasional takeout meal or dining outdoors only.


----------



## 880

pixiejenna said:


> me uncomfortable because you can not distance yourself from others downtown.


happy birthday! I am so sorry about your experience @pixiejenna ! I still use Gannett touch safe gloves to touch anything outside (take them off if I go into my bag or keep my cc in my wallet.

thank you for your kind thoughts, @Mimmy, @jblended, everyone. It’s difficult bc MIL was always acgive exercising, eating right and taking care of herself. We were actually more worried about FIL bc he had some health issues last year. 

hope everyone hangs in there! Hugs


----------



## jblended

A small but positive update; I'm recovering much better from this round of covid. There are issues but, all of them far more manageable this time around.

I have insomnia, which I think is from my own fear. With every round of covid, I went to sleep fine but woke up gasping for air and unable to inhale. Since being discharged, I have not slept more than 20 mins at a time in spite of being exhausted. I am afraid to wake up gasping again.
I'm trying to work through this mental hangup that I've developed and am occupying my mind/time with light topics so as to relax. I need to trust that my lungs will work if I allow myself to sleep as I so desperately need to.

The nerve pain I had in my arms and legs has localized to my hands and feet, which is a big improvement. But even better, I am fully in control of my hands. Initially, I lost motor control. Even upon discharge and with physiotherapy exercises, I was not typing comfortably and it took real work. Now I am, and I am doing much more fiddly work all around. I can handle a pen, a paintbrush, and a phone pretty easily. I did drop a cup of tea as it was too heavy but have learned to carry larger things with both hands until they are stronger.

The nerve pain is weird. Sometimes numbness, sometimes pins and needles, sometimes it feels like my hands are on fire. But it has not interfered with my ability to actually use my hands for around 2 days now, so that is a massive plus for me. It gives me hope that I will continue to improve if I am patient and consistent with my exercises.
My feet are slower to improve- I am tripping a lot as I cannot feel or control them properly, but there is a marked improvement from the initial days of infection there as well, so I feel like hopeful.

Considering how recently I was discharged, I'm thrilled to be seeing improvements at this pace.


----------



## SouthTampa

jblended said:


> A small but positive update; I'm recovering much better from this round of covid. There are issues but, all of them far more manageable this time around.
> 
> I have insomnia, which I think is from my own fear. With every round of covid, I went to sleep fine but woke up gasping for air and unable to inhale. Since being discharged, I have not slept more than 20 mins at a time in spite of being exhausted. I am afraid to wake up gasping again.
> I'm trying to work through this mental hangup that I've developed and am occupying my mind/time with light topics so as to relax. I need to trust that my lungs will work if I allow myself to sleep as I so desperately need to.
> 
> The nerve pain I had in my arms and legs has localized to my hands and feet, which is a big improvement. But even better, I am fully in control of my hands. Initially, I lost motor control. Even upon discharge and with physiotherapy exercises, I was not typing comfortably and it took real work. Now I am, and I am doing much more fiddly work all around. I can handle a pen, a paintbrush, and a phone pretty easily. I did drop a cup of tea as it was too heavy but have learned to carry larger things with both hands until they are stronger.
> 
> The nerve pain is weird. Sometimes numbness, sometimes pins and needles, sometimes it feels like my hands are on fire. But it has not interfered with my ability to actually use my hands for around 2 days now, so that is a massive plus for me. It gives me hope that I will continue to improve if I am patient and consistent with my exercises.
> My feet are slower to improve- I am tripping a lot as I cannot feel or control them properly, but there is a marked improvement from the initial days of infection there as well, so I feel like hopeful.
> 
> Considering how recently I was discharged, I'm thrilled to be seeing improvements at this pace.


Wonderful news!   You have a marvelous spirit and outlook.   Keep on improving and may the remainder of this year be upwards and onwards!!


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> A small but positive update; I'm recovering much better from this round of covid. There are issues but, all of them far more manageable this time around.
> 
> I have insomnia, which I think is from my own fear. With every round of covid, I went to sleep fine but woke up gasping for air and unable to inhale. Since being discharged, I have not slept more than 20 mins at a time in spite of being exhausted. I am afraid to wake up gasping again.
> I'm trying to work through this mental hangup that I've developed and am occupying my mind/time with light topics so as to relax. I need to trust that my lungs will work if I allow myself to sleep as I so desperately need to.
> 
> The nerve pain I had in my arms and legs has localized to my hands and feet, which is a big improvement. But even better, I am fully in control of my hands. Initially, I lost motor control. Even upon discharge and with physiotherapy exercises, I was not typing comfortably and it took real work. Now I am, and I am doing much more fiddly work all around. I can handle a pen, a paintbrush, and a phone pretty easily. I did drop a cup of tea as it was too heavy but have learned to carry larger things with both hands until they are stronger.
> 
> The nerve pain is weird. Sometimes numbness, sometimes pins and needles, sometimes it feels like my hands are on fire. But it has not interfered with my ability to actually use my hands for around 2 days now, so that is a massive plus for me. It gives me hope that I will continue to improve if I am patient and consistent with my exercises.
> My feet are slower to improve- I am tripping a lot as I cannot feel or control them properly, but there is a marked improvement from the initial days of infection there as well, so I feel like hopeful.
> 
> Considering how recently I was discharged, I'm thrilled to be seeing improvements at this pace.



I just exchanged an eMail with a friend who's a pretty senior Dr. he said from everything he has seen, C19 seems to act as a catalyst for preexisting problems, even if they were so minor you didn't notice them before, also that they had somebody testing positive for the 5th time which shocked them, each time only the cough and the fever were consistent, symptoms varied, but the insomnia and fatigue seems to get quite a lot of people.


----------



## jblended

SouthTampa said:


> Wonderful news!   You have a marvelous spirit and outlook.   Keep on improving and may the remainder of this year be upwards and onwards!!


How very kind of you! Thank you


Gabs007 said:


> I just exchanged an eMail with a friend who's a pretty senior Dr. he said from everything he has seen, C19 seems to act as a catalyst for preexisting problems, even if they were so minor you didn't notice them before, also that they had somebody testing positive for the 5th time which shocked them, each time only the cough and the fever were consistent, symptoms varied, but the insomnia and fatigue seems to get quite a lot of people.


Oh man! I'm so grateful that you shared this, but I hope I don't have 2 more rounds to go! 

Yep, the consistent symptoms for me were: fever, cough/tight chest, convulsions, nerve pain, fatigue like nobody will ever know (though you do know; I have seen your posts and I feel you). 
The other symptoms (conjuctivitis, rashes, migraines, sore throat, vomiting...) that stuff hasn't happened to me every round.

I can understand what your doctor friend is saying; it seems to find and attack our achilles heel and that's how it is 'smart' and why everyone presents with such different symptoms.

And I did not attribute the insomnia to the virus, I just assumed I've become too paranoid to sleep. It may be either a symptom or my own mind, I cannot say for sure. 

Thanks so much for the information. It helps me greatly as a patient to hear these things; to know that I'm not alone and that doctors are seeing what I'm describing in others.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> How very kind of you! Thank you
> 
> Oh man! I'm so grateful that you shared this, but I hope I don't have 2 more rounds to go!
> 
> Yep, the consistent symptoms for me were: fever, cough/tight chest, convulsions, nerve pain, fatigue like nobody will ever know (though you do know; I have seen your posts and I feel you).
> The other symptoms (conjuctivitis, rashes, migraines, sore throat, vomiting...) that stuff hasn't happened to me every round.
> 
> I can understand what your doctor friend is saying; it seems to find and attack our achilles heel and that's how it is 'smart' and why everyone presents with such different symptoms.
> 
> And I did not attribute the insomnia to the virus, I just assumed I've become too paranoid to sleep. It may be either a symptom or my own mind, I cannot say for sure.
> 
> Thanks so much for the information. It helps me greatly as a patient to hear these things; to know that I'm not alone and that doctors are seeing what I'm describing in others.


@jblended, we are all so relieved you are getting better and so upbeat and positive! Hugs 

what lifts me up is seeing travel photos from  @rtone https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-random-picture-thread.717335/page-248, @Sunshine mama or @tlamdang08 and other tpfers.

I hope you can overcome the insomnia; sleep is definitely healing! Hugs


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> How very kind of you! Thank you
> 
> Oh man! I'm so grateful that you shared this, but I hope I don't have 2 more rounds to go!
> 
> Yep, the consistent symptoms for me were: fever, cough/tight chest, convulsions, nerve pain, fatigue like nobody will ever know (though you do know; I have seen your posts and I feel you).
> The other symptoms (conjuctivitis, rashes, migraines, sore throat, vomiting...) that stuff hasn't happened to me every round.
> 
> I can understand what your doctor friend is saying; it seems to find and attack our achilles heel and that's how it is 'smart' and why everyone presents with such different symptoms.
> 
> And I did not attribute the insomnia to the virus, I just assumed I've become too paranoid to sleep. It may be either a symptom or my own mind, I cannot say for sure.
> 
> Thanks so much for the information. It helps me greatly as a patient to hear these things; to know that I'm not alone and that doctors are seeing what I'm describing in others.



I only had one round so far, but the after effects are horribly, I don't vomit but I seem to dry retch a lot, the asthma seems to have calmed down somewhat but insomnia, hot flashes (blooming hell, if menopause is anything like that, kill me now before I start with that) and skin that breaks out, is so dry it feels like it's going to pop, I cover myself in moisturizer that half of the time I look like a greased pig, then my scalp, I hardly ever had a problem with dandruff, now if I notice it, I know that within a few hours, I will get a rash and my skin will peel.

For me the achilles heel was autoimmune thyroid, gluten intolerance and asthma, and it just triggered it all. I notice it especially with gluten, I used to be OK if we just washed a dish, now that seems to trigger a reaction and I now boil the kettle and pour it over everything as not even the dish washer seems to get completely rid of it. OH mistakenly used his knife to cut a piece from my GF pizza, 1 hour later I was cramping and bloated, I had no idea why, until he went "I used my knife, so sorry"

I think the virus is automatically going for the weakest part we have as it is less likely to resist, a healthy cell might be able to expel it, maybe the symptoms vary as it depends on our daily form where our weakness is? For example if we had a bad night, some cells might be weaker than others, if we had a case of the sniffles....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So currently we are getting bombarded with Tourism ads and how wonderful it is to come to Australia and see all the sights IRL? 

Good grief! Our Boarders are CLOSED with the exception of returning Australians from abroad & the cost of a one way ticket back to Australia will cost you above $12K????? Yep, they interviewed one woman, but she doesn't say where she was but it's costing her $12K for a one way ticket back to Australia - That's NOT including 2 weeks in Hotel quarantine and be subjected to 2 Covid tests, one when they arrive and the second test done 48 hours before leaving the Hotel. No leaving the room at all, you want fresh air, open a window.

Another couple stranded in New Mexico didn't have the funds to come back to Australia as the cost of the tickets was $40K plus the costs of Hotel quarantine. The husband went to New Mexico for life saving cancer treatment, which they asked for donations to get them there. But they didn't have the $40K to be able to come back, until a wealthy lady who wants to remain anonymous gave them $50K so they were able to come back to Australia and see their children and be reunited.

Even when the boarders reopen you cannot get into Australia now WITHOUT SPENDING 2 WEEKS IN HOTEL QUARRENTINE at your expense. And I highly doubt they will let anyone come in from a Country that hasn't got the virus under control. You'll be turned around at customs airports. 

All these new restrictions are due to the Hotel quarantine debacle & how it caused the second wave here and over 95% of all the cases were traced back to the Hotels. The Hotel quarantine debacle is reasonable for over 19 thousand cases & over 700 deaths. Which put us in Stage 4 Lockdown.

As it stands ATM, when you come back from one state to another you still have to self isolate for 2 weeks and be tested twice.

One Airline was begging for the boarders to reopen, but the received a very firm NO - Now they cracked the shyts and refuse to use their airline service until the boarders reopen.  Whatever.


----------



## Chanbal

jblended said:


> A small but positive update; I'm recovering much better from this round of covid. There are issues but, all of them far more manageable this time around.
> 
> I have insomnia, which I think is from my own fear. With every round of covid, I went to sleep fine but woke up gasping for air and unable to inhale. Since being discharged, I have not slept more than 20 mins at a time in spite of being exhausted. I am afraid to wake up gasping again.
> I'm trying to work through this mental hangup that I've developed and am occupying my mind/time with light topics so as to relax. I need to trust that my lungs will work if I allow myself to sleep as I so desperately need to.
> 
> The nerve pain I had in my arms and legs has localized to my hands and feet, which is a big improvement. But even better, I am fully in control of my hands. Initially, I lost motor control. Even upon discharge and with physiotherapy exercises, I was not typing comfortably and it took real work. Now I am, and I am doing much more fiddly work all around. I can handle a pen, a paintbrush, and a phone pretty easily. I did drop a cup of tea as it was too heavy but have learned to carry larger things with both hands until they are stronger.
> 
> The nerve pain is weird. Sometimes numbness, sometimes pins and needles, sometimes it feels like my hands are on fire. But it has not interfered with my ability to actually use my hands for around 2 days now, so that is a massive plus for me. It gives me hope that I will continue to improve if I am patient and consistent with my exercises.
> My feet are slower to improve- I am tripping a lot as I cannot feel or control them properly, but there is a marked improvement from the initial days of infection there as well, so I feel like hopeful.
> 
> Considering how recently I was discharged, I'm thrilled to be seeing improvements at this pace.


@jblended wishing you a full recovery. Sleep well tonight!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got word today that my company is going to reduce its real estate footprint, although I knew this was coming. With all the people working from home and the high cost of real estate here I know we'll be getting out of leases as soon as we are able. We're ditching one building in April and there will be more to come. Thankfully what I do within my company is essential operations, so I don't expect my job to be in jeopardy.


----------



## jblended

I tested positive for covid antibodies!!! 
Finally! Finally! 
It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!


----------



## 19flowers

jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!


 this is great news!!!


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!



You are now protected for how ever long they last, hopefully long!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!


That's wonderful!


----------



## Gabs007

I just had one of the masks with cats on shredded by my cat, he decided to pick a fight with it and kill the evil thing before it attacks me... Currently he thinks my leg is planning to attack me and puts his claws in


----------



## Gabs007

Gabs007 said:


> I just had one of the masks with cats on shredded by my cat, he decided to pick a fight with it and kill the evil thing before it attacks me... Currently he thinks my leg is planning to attack me and puts his claws in



Got my revenge, picked up cat, called Dobie who is addicted to sniffing cat bottoms, cat had bottom sniffed and was washed and now sits on the book shelf, giving us death glares


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!


Geek alert:
From my basic textbook understanding of antibody production/ response: in response to an introduction of a pathogen, our bodies produces antibodies (proteins - eta, that work to neutralize the pathogen) that do have a shelf life and white blood cells that will continue to circulate and be ready to send a message to crank out antibody production in the event of a subsequent encounter with said pathogen. This immune response is greatly enhanced and ramped up in subsequent episodes with exposure to the pathogen. And btw, this is the idea behind a vaccine.

In English lol: In your initial exposure/s to COVID, you had a modest antibody production, and I would be willing to guess, and please, it is just that, that your initial immune reaction to produce antibodies was somewhat slow with lesser amount of antibodies produced, which is typical with initial response. Resulting in the effects of that viral train wreck. And who knows how sensitive the antibody test was ( You did have a prior antibody test? I can’t remember.) So possibly, on repeat exposure to COVID, your white blood cells are, day-um, yo, we got your number, and cranked out greater numbers of antibodies in a shorter period of time, which is typical of subsequent antibody response (aka the humoral immune response) to the same pathogen. And more antibodies circulating take down the pathogen quicker! If the pathogen can be inactivated more quickly, in theory, less damage, less symptoms.
Quiz on Friday 
Happy for you too!!


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!





jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!


That's awesome news! You go girl!
So happy for you that I accidentally posted twice.  Oops!


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> I just had one of the masks with cats on shredded by my cat, he decided to pick a fight with it and kill the evil thing before it attacks me... Currently he thinks my leg is planning to attack me and puts his claws in


My cat is intent on chewing the elastic ear loops on my masks and the way he revs himself up to attack the helpless mask always cracks me up. 

@Lake Effect Thank you! Yes, I've been testing negative for antibodies after every round of covid I have had, and this is the first positive result I've received.
The reason I said it _may _mean nothing in my case is because it's so unusual that I got covid 3 times, so I wondered what good the antibodies will do in my peculiar situation where the virus has already made itself a happy home in my system. However, as you've so kindly spelled it out for me (thank you, thank you), it may be that precisely due to the repeated exposure in such a short time frame that my body is now primed to kick this thing out of my system for good! There's hope yet.
And most certainly, I am recovering at a much quicker pace this time around. 

Thank you all! It feels awesome to have everyone celebrate with me!


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> My cat is intent on chewing the elastic ear loops on my masks and the way he revs himself up to attack the helpless mask always cracks me up.
> 
> @Lake Effect Thank you! Yes, I've been testing negative for antibodies after every round of covid I have had, and this is the first positive result I've received.
> The reason I said it _may _mean nothing in my case is because it's so unusual that I got covid 3 times, so I wondered what good the antibodies will do in my peculiar situation where the virus has already made itself a happy home in my system. However, as you've so kindly spelled it out for me (thank you, thank you), it may be that precisely due to the repeated exposure in such a short time frame that my body is now primed to kick this thing out of my system for good! There's hope yet.
> And most certainly, I am recovering at a much quicker pace this time around.
> 
> Thank you all! It feels awesome to have everyone celebrate with me!


 It would not surprise me either if that 1-2-3 punch you had with the virus also just overwhelmed your immune system as well, and along with other health issues, your body just had finite resources to cope with it all initially. Yes, please remain hopeful. And drink plenty of fluids


----------



## nycmamaofone

jblended said:


> My cat is intent on chewing the elastic ear loops on my masks and the way he revs himself up to attack the helpless mask always cracks me up.
> 
> @Lake Effect Thank you! Yes, I've been testing negative for antibodies after every round of covid I have had, and this is the first positive result I've received.
> The reason I said it _may _mean nothing in my case is because it's so unusual that I got covid 3 times, so I wondered what good the antibodies will do in my peculiar situation where the virus has already made itself a happy home in my system. However, as you've so kindly spelled it out for me (thank you, thank you), it may be that precisely due to the repeated exposure in such a short time frame that my body is now primed to kick this thing out of my system for good! There's hope yet.
> And most certainly, I am recovering at a much quicker pace this time around.
> 
> Thank you all! It feels awesome to have everyone celebrate with me!


Congrats on the antibodies! May I ask if you are a doctor? Just curious how you were exposed and got it three times. What was the time gap between infections?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

nycmamaofone said:


> Congrats on the antibodies! May I ask if you are a doctor? Just curious how you were exposed and got it three times. What was the time gap between infections?


No, I'm not sure how I was exposed. I first got it in May, then a month after recovery, and then this past month. It does not appear to be 3 separate infections. It would seem the initial infection in May is just going dormant and then flaring up.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> No, I'm not sure how I was exposed. I first got it in May, then a month after recovery, and then this past month. It does not appear to be 3 separate infections. It would seem the initial infection in May is just going dormant and then flaring up.


If I recall correctly, you were isolating back in February even before most countries started lockdowns. You rarely went out except to go to the doctor, and then you were double masked. You took every precaution you could and still got sick.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> If I recall correctly, you were isolating back in February even before most countries started lockdowns. You rarely went out except to go to the doctor, and then you were double masked. You took every precaution you could and still got sick.


Pretty much spot on! 

I had a warning from my doctor that I was considered extremely high-risk and should be quarantined even if there were no lockdowns (although the lockdown came shortly thereafter), and I had news from friends in Asia (and then Spain and Brazil) about how dire things were. I posted about that in this thread at the time. That was when it was mistakenly thought I was fear mongering.

In March, I had to fly to my mum's side when she had an emergency operation, and that's the bit you're remembering- it was at that point that I was isolating/masked up/generally super-crazy-OTT cautious in order not to risk infecting her. I only went out to attend her doctor's appointments with her.

In my head, I do wonder if I caught it on that flight in March and it only 'activated' in my body in May. Or else, I caught it later when I was with her in the hospital for one of the appointments, in spite of the masks/distancing/sanitizing procedures I followed.

It still baffles me, honestly. I'm just thankful I am still here despite the odds! More time to love and use gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> Pretty much spot on!
> 
> I had a warning from my doctor that I was considered extremely high-risk and should be quarantined even if there were no lockdowns (although the lockdown came shortly thereafter), and I had news from friends in Asia (and then Spain and Brazil) about how dire things were. I posted about that in this thread at the time. That was when it was mistakenly thought I was fear mongering.
> 
> In March, I had to fly to my mum's side when she had an emergency operation, and that's the bit you're remembering- it was at that point that I was isolating/masked up/generally super-crazy-OTT cautious in order not to risk infecting her. I only went out to attend her doctor's appointments with her.
> 
> In my head, I do wonder if I caught it on that flight in March and it only 'activated' in my body in May. Or else, I caught it later when I was with her in the hospital for one of the appointments, in spite of the masks/distancing/sanitizing procedures I followed.
> 
> It still baffles me, honestly. I'm just thankful I am still here despite the odds! More time to love and use gorgeous bags!!!




Seriously, don't beat yourself up how, you could have gotten if from open a letter somebody sent you, touching a door knob, anything


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> Seriously, don't beat yourself up how, you could have gotten if from open a letter somebody sent you, touching a door knob, anything


True!
And the how doesn't matter, the end result is that I caught it. I get asked almost every day (in real life) how I could have caught it when I was so careful, so I've had to revisit that period of time and try to weed out a possible answer to the question. Reality is, though: I have no idea, ha ha!


----------



## canto bight

jblended said:


> True!
> And the how doesn't matter, the end result is that I caught it. I get asked almost every day (in real life) how I could have caught it when I was so careful, so I've had to revisit that period of time and try to weed out a possible answer to the question. Reality is, though: I have no idea, ha ha!



I think it would drive me crazy trying to trace it back, but truthfully the most important part is that you are here today talking to us all and getting better.  I, for one, am very grateful!


----------



## jblended

canto bight said:


> *I think it would drive me crazy trying to trace it back*, but truthfully the most important part is that you are here today talking to us all and getting better.  I, for one, am very grateful!


You know, that's not the bit that drives me crazy. The bit that does is the number of people I've had say to me that I caught it because I was _too careful_! That if I had eased up, relaxed and not been so cautious, I may never have caught it at all. Like I somehow manifested it for myself. LOL!
I swear it raises my blood pressure whenever I hear that! 
And: Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> You know, that's not the bit that drives me crazy. The bit that does is the number of people I've had say to me that I caught it because I was _too careful_! That if I had eased up, relaxed and not been so cautious, I may never have caught it at all. Like I somehow manifested it for myself. LOL!
> I swear it raises my blood pressure whenever I hear that!
> And: Thank you!


What in the actual . . . 


jblended said:


> Sorry, I normally don't comment on posts in here as they're usually very personal, but I have chronic conditions and have had many people want to gamble with my health for the sake of earning a little more. Your post hit a soft spot with me.
> 
> It's hard when people forget that money can always be earned but, health, once lost, is never fully regained. I hope your friend starts putting her (and your) health above her income stream. No amount of money or much-missed fun (shopping) is worth the covid risk at this time.
> You do what you need to in order to stay safe. Take good care.


I moved my response over here, for more chat. ETA, I had posted on _Say Something You Can’t Say To Their Face _
You are so sweet to kindly think of more or less healthy me after all you have been through 
In keeping with the topic, I do love my friend, and while I don’t understand her choices, I have no problem with continuing our friendship by phone, text, FT and meeting up for a meal outside, walking in a park, etc. And I know it has not gone unnoticed by her how proactive I am with distancing. And I have been quite frank that I realize that this isn’t my _new_ _normal, _it’s just for say the next year or so. Hopefully! And I have made my peace with that, because my health requires it. And I can’t rely on the general public to follow the guide lines.  I’ll stop there.
Be well, you and all.


----------



## jblended

Lake Effect said:


> What in the actual . . .


That emoji is the face I make every time I hear it. I don't understand and I can't respond to that declaration! I just seethe quietly! 


Lake Effect said:


> In keeping with the topic, I do love my friend, and while I don’t understand her choices, I have no problem with continuing our friendship by phone, text, FT and meeting up for a meal outside, walking in a park, etc. And I know it has not gone unnoticed by her how proactive I am with distancing. And I have been quite frank that I realize that this isn’t my _new_ _normal, _it’s just for say the next year or so. Hopefully! And I have made my peace with that, because my health requires it. And I can’t rely on the general public to follow the guide lines. I’ll stop there.


I wasn't expecting any response, only to say I understand. But this is so brilliantly said that I'm glad you posted it. 
The above is all one can do, anyhow. As much as I get upset at seeing people not distancing or wearing their masks around their chins, I cannot walk over and pull it up for them. So, I control my bit and do my best, and try not to let it raise my blood pressure in the meantime (though, I'll admit I get a pit in my stomach when I do see people take unnecessary risks). 

No doubt your friend means well and this is just a result of her not thinking of the bigger picture/consequences, because she's not in a high-risk category so it simply doesn't occur to her that a small misstep can have a huge ripple effect. Unless people are in that position themselves, they cannot really comprehend no matter how hard they try.  

Hopefully, we're close to a vaccine and hopefully the end is in sight, so this is a speed bump on our paths through life. 

Stay safe


----------



## jblended

My neighbour is an elderly woman with diabetes and impending renal failure. She lives with her daughter and teenage grandson. 
Her grandson has been out daily, hitting up stores, going to the beach with his friends, unmasked and unencumbered by the thought that he may bring the virus home to his grandma. 
Elderly neighbour's daughter (said teenager's mother) does not seem to give one hoot that this kid is running wild and may potentially infect grandma.
He also regularly brings home a group of his friends, all unmasked and rowdy, after their day out. 

I asked about the grandma and how she's doing, and they told me she's locked herself in her bedroom and is terrified and crying all the time, but they don't know why! Err, perhaps because of your reckless actions?!

If I could scoop that woman up and put her in my flat until this is all over, I would. How scared must she be!


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> My neighbour is an elderly woman with diabetes and impending renal failure. She lives with her daughter and teenage grandson.
> Her grandson has been out daily, hitting up stores, going to the beach with his friends, unmasked and unencumbered by the thought that he may bring the virus home to his grandma.
> Elderly neighbour's daughter (said teenager's mother) does not seem to give one hoot that this kid is running wild and may potentially infect grandma.
> He also regularly brings home a group of his friends, all unmasked and rowdy, after their day out.
> 
> I asked about the grandma and how she's doing, and they told me she's locked herself in her bedroom and is terrified and crying all the time, but they don't know why! Err, perhaps because of your reckless actions?!
> 
> If I could scoop that woman up and put her in my flat until this is all over, I would. How scared must she be!



How awful she should kick them out for their reckless behavior.


----------



## Chanbal

Another victim of COVID-19 : 
*Japanese fashion designer Kenzo Takada dies in hospital in Paris aged 81 after contracting coronavirus *
Kenzo  RIP


----------



## Vintage Leather

rose60610 said:


> NYT food section said that lobster has really come down in price, it didn't say why. Somehow Covid may be the reason for this. I looked online at one of the local high quality supermarkets around Chicago, and I'm seeing lobster tails at $7 a pound.


Restaurants aren't buying them.
I live in an area that used to have a lot of tourism, and food prices are cyclical with the tourist season - more tourists, more people in restaurants, more people buying the food, higher prices for meat, fruits and vegetables


----------



## duna

Gabs007 said:


> I only had one round so far, but the after effects are horribly, I don't vomit but I seem to dry retch a lot, the asthma seems to have calmed down somewhat but insomnia, hot flashes *(blooming hell, if menopause is anything like that, kill me now before I start with that*) and skin that breaks out, is so dry it feels like it's going to pop, I cover myself in moisturizer that half of the time I look like a greased pig, then my scalp, I hardly ever had a problem with dandruff, now if I notice it, I know that within a few hours, I will get a rash and my skin will peel.
> 
> For me the achilles heel was autoimmune thyroid, gluten intolerance and asthma, and it just triggered it all. I notice it especially with gluten, I used to be OK if we just washed a dish, now that seems to trigger a reaction and I now boil the kettle and pour it over everything as not even the dish washer seems to get completely rid of it. OH mistakenly used his knife to cut a piece from my GF pizza, 1 hour later I was cramping and bloated, I had no idea why, until he went "I used my knife, so sorry"
> 
> I think the virus is automatically going for the weakest part we have as it is less likely to resist, a healthy cell might be able to expel it, maybe the symptoms vary as it depends on our daily form where our weakness is? For example if we had a bad night, some cells might be weaker than others, if we had a case of the sniffles....



LOL, I menopaused 10 years ago but the hot flushes I had all through this summer were much worst!!!


----------



## muddledmint

Breathing with face mask does not alter oxygen level; virus can last nine hours on skin
					

The following is a roundup of some of the latest scientific studies on the novel coronavirus and efforts to find treatments and vaccines for COVID-19, the illness caused by the virus.




					www.reuters.com
				




I’m so tired of people saying that masks are dangerous to their health or that they can’t wear them because of breathing problems. Almost everyone can wear a mask!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jmaemonte

My son was just laid off from his dream job at Disneyland. He was working there while attending college.


----------



## foosy

muddledmint said:


> Breathing with face mask does not alter oxygen level; virus can last nine hours on skin
> 
> 
> The following is a roundup of some of the latest scientific studies on the novel coronavirus and efforts to find treatments and vaccines for COVID-19, the illness caused by the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so tired of people saying that masks are dangerous to their health or that they can’t wear them because of breathing problems. Almost everyone can wear a mask!


So, while I fully agree with you that too many people claim that masks are dangerous - unjustifiably, there are factors other than oxygen saturation that could be impacted by wearing a mask. One such study found that masks increased breathing resistance significantly. That means that you had to work harder to inhale, and that is the associated discomfort usually being reported.
The study can be found here: https://academic.oup.com/annweh/article/55/8/917/265317


----------



## Gabs007

duna said:


> LOL, I menopaused 10 years ago but the hot flushes I had all through this summer were much worst!!!



Cue Rocky Horror Picture Show "It really was a mercy killing" - I thought once you went through it, it is all over, so not looking forward to it, but hearing that it keeps on going, if there is a deity, it is a misogynist to put us through that, as if puberty wasn't bad enough, and period cramps


----------



## muddledmint

foosy said:


> So, while I fully agree with you that too many people claim that masks are dangerous - unjustifiably, there are factors other than oxygen saturation that could be impacted by wearing a mask. One such study found that masks increased breathing resistance significantly. That means that you had to work harder to inhale, and that is the associated discomfort usually being reported.
> The study can be found here: https://academic.oup.com/annweh/article/55/8/917/265317


Breathing harder is uncomfortable but not dangerous if it doesn’t affect your o2 saturation or co2 levels. When you exercise, you breathe harder and nobody says not to exercise because of that. I’m not disputing that masks can be uncomfortable, but some people sincerely believe that masks are harmful to their health, which so far does not seem to be true. As for people with issues like claustrophobia or panic attacks, desensitization by wearing masks for short periods and then gradually increasing duration will help.


----------



## foosy

muddledmint said:


> Breathing harder is uncomfortable but not dangerous if it doesn’t affect your o2 saturation or co2 levels. When you exercise, you breathe harder and nobody says not to exercise because of that. I’m not disputing that masks can be uncomfortable, but some people sincerely believe that masks are harmful to their health, which so far does not seem to be true. As for people with issues like claustrophobia or panic attacks, desensitization by wearing masks for short periods and then gradually increasing duration will help.


It is important to be accurate, so that we can get the message across without pushback. 
Wearing masks is the most important measure to slow the spread of the pandemic. There is no doubt about that. 
However, masks, specifically N95 masks, do create resistance while breathing and could be harmful to certain people under certain conditions. This is why one should not heavily exercise with such a mask. This is why nurses and doctors undergo a special training in how to wear such a mask, and also how to dispose it. 
Most people wear surgical masks, and since these are not tight to the face, the impact they have on breathing resistance is minimal and should not be a concern.


----------



## sdkitty

shopping has become a chore....I hate shopping in a mask.  mostly I order online and either pick up in store or have delivered.  the other day I was picking up an order and there was a problem with the pricing(the order was messed up from the beginning)
  I had asked for this supervisor who'd I'd talked to on the phone to straighten it out.  while she was doing this, the cashier interjected some comment - basically arguing my point.  I came within a hair of cursing at her.  this isn't like me.  the combination of the mask, the hot weather and the stupid situation got to me.


----------



## duna

In my neck of the woods it's just become mandatory to wear a mask also outside (until a few days ago it was only indoors) So what I do is wear a surgical mask when I'm outside and when I go into a shop or other closed space I wear a KN95/FFP2 . Since the surgical mask let's in more air it's not so uncomfortable.


----------



## muddledmint

foosy said:


> It is important to be accurate, so that we can get the message across without pushback.
> Wearing masks is the most important measure to slow the spread of the pandemic. There is no doubt about that.
> However, masks, specifically N95 masks, do create resistance while breathing and could be harmful to certain people under certain conditions. This is why one should not heavily exercise with such a mask. This is why nurses and doctors undergo a special training in how to wear such a mask, and also how to dispose it.
> Most people wear surgical masks, and since these are not tight to the face, the impact they have on breathing resistance is minimal and should not be a concern.



Yes, the study was for surgical masks, not respirators. Most of the people who think they can’t wear masks aren’t talking about n95s? They refuse even a loose fitting cloth or surgical mask. By the way, as someone who works in a hospital, it pisses me off to see people out and about wearing n95s that clearly don’t fit them or hanging loose on their faces. Why even bother at that point? Just wasting a very limited resource. I do think that more people need to be wearing respirators for work even outside the medical field, but they need to be fit tested and trained beforehand.


----------



## foosy

muddledmint said:


> ...
> By the way, as someone who works in a hospital, it pisses me off to see people out and about wearing n95s that clearly don’t fit them or hanging loose on their faces. Why even bother at that point? Just wasting a very limited resource.


The answer is complicated because human beings are complicated. For some people masks are an unnecessary burden. For others masks are a life saving contraption.
Most of the n95 masks you see people wearing are not true n95, so it is not like they would ever be used as a resource in any medical facility. If they give people some sense of increased protection, so be it.
But if we are already talking about this, then it really bothers me seeing nurses at a hospital not using masks. It’s like they feel immune. The problem is that it sends the wrong message to people that assume that if she is ok to be in a hospital without a mask, why do I need to wear it?

again psychology plays a big role. There is a syndrome of pandemic fatigue. How long can we maintain living with restrictions and not lose our sanity?
Everyone needs to remind themselves: this is a marathon. We have to change our lifestyle and accept it for the long haul.


----------



## Lovelee8

I returned to working in my office on June 1st. I wear a mask all day, except when I eat lunch. I eat by myself at my desk. It took about 2 weeks for me to get used to the mask. Now I usually forget I even have it on until I start to eat, lol. I usually order groceries online and just pick them up on my way home form work. We live near my husbands family and had 1 gathering over the summer. We stayed outside and tried to social distance, although I was the only one wearing a mask the whole time. Thankfully no one got sick.   Honestly, it's been nice staying home so much. I'm not very social and somewhat introverted so I am fine with it. My husband is very social - thank goodness he can golf, although they do wear masks if they share carts.The hardest part has been not being able to travel to Florida to see my parents. They are in their 80's and being very careful and asked us not to come this year, which of course I understand and don't want to get on a plane anyway. We talk and text a lot but hopefully I will get to see them in 2021.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

foosy said:


> The answer is complicated because human beings are complicated. For some people masks are an unnecessary burden. For others masks are a life saving contraption.
> Most of the n95 masks you see people wearing are not true n95, so it is not like they would ever be used as a resource in any medical facility. If they give people some sense of increased protection, so be it.
> But if we are already talking about this, then it really bothers me seeing nurses at a hospital not using masks. It’s like they feel immune. The problem is that it sends the wrong message to people that assume that if she is ok to be in a hospital without a mask, why do I need to wear it?
> 
> again psychology plays a big role. There is a syndrome of pandemic fatigue. How long can we maintain living with restrictions and not lose our sanity?
> Everyone needs to remind themselves: this is a marathon. We have to change our lifestyle and accept it for the long haul.



Where have you seen nurses not wearing masks in hospitals?


----------



## LavenderIce

Nurses not wearing masks is definitely not the norm at my workplace.


----------



## muddledmint

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Where have you seen nurses not wearing masks in hospitals?


I was going to ask this too.


----------



## Chanbal

I got so used to wearing masks outside that it became almost normal for me. I find people that refuse wearing masks rather selfish. This is a lethal virus, and it seems to be spreading more as the temperatures drop:

*Dr. Birx warns of 'troubling signs' in northeast as new upticks in COVID-19 cases indicates 'very different' spread of the virus and says 'what we did in the spring is not going to work in the fall' *White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx is warning that the Northeast is experiencing 'troubling signs' of a 'very different' style of coronavirus spread as temperatures drop in the region. Birx (left) said Thursday that fall's cooler weather in the region has led to coronavirus spreading faster within families and social groups, than in schools and workplaces where people are following precautions. 'What we're seeing in the community is much more spread occurring in households and in social occasions, small gatherings where people have come inside, taken off their mask to eat or drink or socialize with one another,' Birx said Thursday at a roundtable discussion at the University of Connecticut in Hartford, Connecticut. It's a similar type of spread pattern that was seen in Southern states over the summer, when people flocked to air-conditioned, indoor areas to escape heat and humidity, she said. People are shown without masks eating indoors (right, file image).

'Physically distancing and masks work, even indoors.'


----------



## Welovechristina

We are trying to make the best of the consequences of this pandemic.  Our family has spent more quality time together.  We’ve done many jigsaw puzzles in the last 6 months.  Even my teenager puts down her phone to work on the puzzles!  We’ve done little projects around the house that we had been putting off because we ”didn’t have time”.  I started exercising every morning since I am currently working from home and don‘t have to commute.  Trying to make the best of this situation.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

My state is having a rise in cases my county is in the warning level. Not surprised since school has started back up, my town has full school with a e-learning option for those who want it. Many of the near by towns either have full school or a hybrid models. I’m worried about another lockdown and what that would look like/be enforced. For example if I live in a town/county in lock down what’s too keep me from going to the next town/county over that isn’t in lock down? I alreasy knew people going to the state above us because we were locked down and they weren’t.


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> My state is having a rise in cases my county is in the warning level. Not surprised since school has started back up, my town has full school with a e-learning option for those who want it. Many of the near by towns either have full school or a hybrid models. I’m worried about another lockdown and what that would look like/be enforced. For example if I live in a town/county in lock down what’s too keep me from going to the next town/county over that isn’t in lock down? I alreasy knew people going to the state above us because we were locked down and they weren’t.
> 
> View attachment 4873839


At this point, lockdowns and such are more symbolic gestures to remind people that the pandemic is serious and to stay socially distant. Devastating to the businesses that are forced to shut down, though. Like you said, it’s usually easy enough to just travel to a nearby place that isn’t locked down. In my state, almost everything was deemed to be an essential business that could still operate during the shutdown. Only bars, gyms, certain retail stores, etc really had to close. And now that we are reopening in stages, it’s a head scratcher on which ones are allowed or not. Skydiving yes, helicopter tours no. Huh?


----------



## pixiejenna

muddledmint said:


> At this point, lockdowns and such are more symbolic gestures to remind people that the pandemic is serious and to stay socially distant. Devastating to the businesses that are forced to shut down, though. Like you said, it’s usually easy enough to just travel to a nearby place that isn’t locked down. In my state, almost everything was deemed to be an essential business that could still operate during the shutdown. Only bars, gyms, certain retail stores, etc really had to close. And now that we are reopening in stages, it’s a head scratcher on which ones are allowed or not. Skydiving yes, helicopter tours no. Huh?



Sadly people still refuse to acknowledge that this is still serious and for us in the US we're only in round one. Just because a lot of people recover doesn't mean that they have it easy. Many will have long term health problems that they didn't have prior to covid.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly people still refuse to acknowledge that this is still serious and for us in the US we're only in round one. Just because a lot of people recover doesn't mean that they have it easy. Many will have long term health problems that they didn't have prior to covid.


See what is happening in France right now?
This is us in about two months at best.
Here in New York, we are severely regressing. The infection rate is up to 15%in some communities because of religious holidays. 
Make sure you are all getting vaccinated for the Flu As well. 
Agreed about the long haulers while not scared about my health in general, nevertheless I am doing all I can to avoid getting the virus, I am planning on enjoying my retirement in great health thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Chanbal

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly people still refuse to acknowledge that this is still serious and for us in the US we're only in round one. Just because a lot of people recover doesn't mean that they have it easy. Many will have long term health problems that they didn't have prior to covid.


I agree, it is very serious. *More people have died from Covid-19 than in the past 5 flu seasons combined. And coronavirus is much more contagious*
We need to be patient and hopefully things will be better in some more months.

*covid vs flu*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> My state is having a rise in cases my county is in the warning level. Not surprised since school has started back up, my town has full school with a e-learning option for those who want it. Many of the near by towns either have full school or a hybrid models. I’m worried about another lockdown and what that would look like/be enforced. For example if I live in a town/county in lock down what’s too keep me from going to the next town/county over that isn’t in lock down? I alreasy knew people going to the state above us because we were locked down and they weren’t.
> 
> View attachment 4873839


My state is now posting record high numbers of cases....It was because of the schools but I think that has calmed down.....this is also my state where each county is basically doing their own thing and fighting the governor about mandates he is requiring...


----------



## FRUGAL123

Cat.A said:


> I’m Italian and it’s very hard the situation in my country right now. We can’t go out unless for working, going to the supermarket or for medical reasons. We have to stay home, there are strict rules to respect and, if you don’t, you will get in trouble.
> I work as a teacher and schools are closed, we are doing online lessons from home. Libraries, shops, restaurants... everything is closed and we are waiting for the situation to become better.
> I know people who are sick but they cannot be helped because they are not in too bad condition compared to other ones, so they have to stay home, check the situation and wait.
> Streets are desert, we have to be far from each other minimum 1m and, when we meet, we watch suspiciously to each other.
> I feel good in health but my soul is sick, I feel sad and depressed. I miss my routine, I don’t have a lifestyle right now, we live like shadows behind the doors.
> I’m just wondering if this disease should teach us as human beings something, maybe we are doing wrong and it’s time to learn from difficulties to become better... I don’t know.
> I’m most of the time speechless.


I always feel we human haven't been really kind to mother earth


----------



## pixiejenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> My state is now posting record high numbers of cases....It was because of the schools but I think that has calmed down.....this is also my state where each county is basically doing their own thing and fighting the governor about mandates he is requiring...



I know some group or county I don't really remember which is suing our govenor over the shutdown and restrictions. I've even seen masks saying "eff governors name" with his picture on it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

duna said:


> In my neck of the woods it's just become mandatory to wear a mask also outside (until a few days ago it was only indoors) So what I do is wear a surgical mask when I'm outside and when I go into a shop or other closed space I wear a KN95/FFP2 . Since the surgical mask let's in more air it's not so uncomfortable.


be careful my friend


muddledmint said:


> Yes, the study was for surgical masks, not respirators. Most of the people who think they can’t wear masks aren’t talking about n95s? They refuse even a loose fitting cloth or surgical mask. By the way, as someone who works in a hospital, it pisses me off to see people out and about wearing n95s that clearly don’t fit them or hanging loose on their faces. Why even bother at that point? Just wasting a very limited resource. I do think that more people need to be wearing respirators for work even outside the medical field, but they need to be fit tested and trained beforehand.


they just dont care (quite literally). thats why they're bein so sloppy.


pixiejenna said:


> Sadly people still refuse to acknowledge that this is still serious and for us in the US we're only in round one. Just because a lot of people recover doesn't mean that they have it easy. Many will have long term health problems that they didn't have prior to covid.


I understand what you mean.  A former friend of mine who insists this virus is over - literally judges the pandemic by the death rate.  She is flying from coast to coast.  Cavorting through all the restaurants and bars - indoors/outdoors - devil may care attitude.  She believes because she is "young" (her words) as she is mid-late thirties, the "worst" that will happen is that she's under the weather for a week tops.


limom said:


> See what is happening in France right now?
> This is us in about two months at best.
> Here in New York, we are severely regressing. The infection rate is up to 15%in some communities because of religious holidays.
> Make sure you are all getting vaccinated for the Flu As well.
> Agreed about the long haulers while not scared about my health in general, nevertheless I am doing all I can to avoid getting the virus, I am planning on enjoying my retirement in great health thank you very much!!!!


My guess is about a month tbh.  That's when the second wave will hit us.


----------



## duna

hermes_lemming said:


> be careful my friend
> 
> they just dont care (quite literally). thats why they're bein so sloppy.
> 
> I understand what you mean.  A former friend of mine who insists this virus is over - literally judges the pandemic by the death rate.  She is flying from coast to coast.  Cavorting through all the restaurants and bars - indoors/outdoors - devil may care attitude.  She believes because she is "young" (her words) as she is mid-late thirties, the "worst" that will happen is that she's under the weather for a week tops.
> 
> My guess is about a month tbh.  That's when the second wave will hit us.



Hey there A, good to see you around!!! We've got to catch up on each other!!

Here in Europe the second round has already started! Here in Italy we are better off than France or Spain or the UK, but it may just be a question of time befor we reach they're numbers.....I just hope we don't have another total lock down as we had in the Spring or the Italian economy will never recover!! 

My son, who lives in NYC, went back 2 weeks ago after having spent the summer over here (two weeks quarantine on arrival and 2 weeks quarantine back in NY) he says it's still pretty bad there.....

The worst thing about all this for me is that, due to my DH's lung problems, I can see my kids and grandkids much less than usual and only outside and, of course, wearing masks and no hugs


----------



## maryg1

duna said:


> Hey there A, good to see you around!!! We've got to catch up on each other!!
> 
> Here in Europe the second round has already started! Here in Italy we are better off than France or Spain or the UK, but it may just be a question of time befor we reach they're numbers.....I just hope we don't have another total lock down as we had in the Spring or the Italian economy will never recover!!
> 
> My son, who lives in NYC, went back 2 weeks ago after having spent the summer over here (two weeks quarantine on arrival and 2 weeks quarantine back in NY) he says it's still pretty bad there.....
> 
> The worst thing about all this for me is that, due to my DH's lung problems, I can see my kids and grandkids much less than usual and only outside and, of course, wearing masks and no hugs


Stay safe then dear Duna
here people behave pretty well, we used to wear masks when outside during Summer too. the big problem were the discos and some beach where people used to gather in large groups. If everyone understood that the more we use masks and social distancing the sooner we will be out of this nightmare without severe measures


----------



## duna

maryg1 said:


> Stay safe then dear Duna
> here people behave pretty well, we used to wear masks when outside during Summer too. the big problem were the discos and some beach where people used to gather in large groups. If everyone understood that the more we use masks and social distancing the sooner we will be out of this nightmare without severe measures



Yes, I totally agree: it was crazy to re-open discoteques! Also, as you rightly say, during the summer months a lot of people weren't careful at all, they only thought of going on holiday and enjoying themselves .Now we all pay the consequences!


----------



## maryg1

duna said:


> Yes, I totally agree: it was crazy to re-open discoteques! Also, as you rightly say, during the summer months a lot of people weren't careful at all, they only thought of going on holiday and enjoying themselves .Now we all pay the consequences!


Problem with the disco was that the owners were ready to whine if they couldn’t open again, they were given trust but measures weren’t respected. And then they had to close again


----------



## foosy

LavenderIce said:


> Nurses not wearing masks is definitely not the norm at my workplace.


It’s definitely not the norm. But it happens, and even if few are doing it, it sends the wrong message.


----------



## SouthTampa

jblended said:


> I tested positive for covid antibodies!!!
> Finally! Finally!
> It may not mean anything, nobody knows for sure. But I am so happy.
> I do wonder if it is the reason I'm recovering faster this 3rd round? I'm just _happy_. I'll take any tiny step forward as a reason to celebrate!


if anyone deserves this, it is you!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## SouthTampa

jblended said:


> You know, that's not the bit that drives me crazy. The bit that does is the number of people I've had say to me that I caught it because I was _too careful_! That if I had eased up, relaxed and not been so cautious, I may never have caught it at all. Like I somehow manifested it for myself. LOL!
> I swear it raises my blood pressure whenever I hear that!
> And: Thank you!


Ummm, that is not how viruses work, maybe pregnancies .


----------



## cheremushki

My city started reopen back in May, but more and more people are returning to work around September.  We were doing fine for a while but numbers are creeping back up again.  But I think our numbers are relatively low, ranging around 110/day.  My city won't shut down again apparently.  But what I learned from this pandemic is nothing is predictable.  And with so many places are in different situation and phases it's hard to gage anything and form cohesive patterns.  

I got temporary laid off in March, rehired/promoted, back working my job and now just preparing in case of second temporary layoff.  

My spending didn't change, savings didn't change because I always lived beneath my means and budgeted(perks of being a purse addict).  But I have been hearing that some people are saving more bc lock down means no coffee runs, restaurant runs.  I also see people spending like crazy on online shopping.

My diet got better.  More time spent in home means I was able to spend more time and effort on my food.  I usually do but more so.  And enjoy.  I put more thought into amount of fruits and vegetables I'm eating per day.

I lost weight.  Well, inches not weights.  Those office treats were more calorie packed than I realized.  I got to workout 7 days a week from home.  I lost 4 inches around the waist.  My body recomposition insanely.  

I look back and I know I was one of the privileged people.  But you wouldn't have believed the amount of guilt that came with it..  

All I can wish and hope for everyone is that they will be ok in the end.  No matter where you are and what you are going through.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So now School has started up again as of yesterday my time (Monday), from Prep to year 6 and years 11 & 12. Years 7 to 10 are slotted for October 26th.

Now our state leader in all his might & wisdom has declared our state, yet again, a state of emergency for another 3 - 4 WEEKS???????? 

He is NOT happy with the rolling day average of 9.7 of new daily cases??????????? He wants NO MORE THEN 5 NEW CASES BEFORE HE REOPENS ANYTHING???????? 

Even with the number of new daily cases trending between 4 - 15, HE'S STILL NOT HAPPY?????

We have been in LOCKDOWN FOR 14 STRAIGHT WEEKS SO FAR, another 2 weeks will take us to 4 Months, and now he wants to keep us lockdown for another MONTH?????? Which will bring it to 5 STRAIGHT MONTHS & THE WHOLE OF SPRING SPENT IN LOCKDOWN!!!!!

He was going to allow retail stores to reopen with his announcement and HIS road map out of lockdown this coming Sunday the 18th October. Well, that's all gone to shyt! He's not giving us ANY information even when asked by reporters about what his "Road map" is out of lockdown and what HIS plans are and what if anything will change. 

So his BIG announcement this Sunday is going to be a complete and utter shyt show for us. NOTHING WILL REOPEN UNTIL HE DEEMS OTHERWISE, since he has declared our state a "State of emergency." Which is just complete and utter BS! We are not getting hundreds & hundreds of new daily cases!! Yet he still wants to keep us lockdown for another 4 weeks!! FFS!

I simply don't have the words for how beyond frustrated and SO TOTALLY FED UP I FEEL!!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> I got to workout 7 days a week from home. I lost 4 inches around the waist. My body recomposition insanely.
> 
> I look back and I know I was one of the privileged people. But you wouldn't have believed the amount of guilt that came with it..
> 
> All I can wish and hope for everyone is that they will be ok in the end. No matter where you are and what you are going through.


Congrats on the inches lost (and the promotion) and thank you for an uplifting post!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Congrats on the inches lost (and the promotion) and thank you for an uplifting post!



Aww thank you.  Promotion was only a temporary during emergency situation.  But experiences and lesson learnt was immense.  

As far as my body.. It's very strange.  I gained 8 pounds, but lost inches all over, but I'm still same size in clothes.  I'm so flabbergasted that I gave up trying to figure out and just do healthy mindful things instead of obsessing!  

Hope you're doing well?


----------



## whateve

cheremushki said:


> Aww thank you.  Promotion was only a temporary during emergency situation.  But experiences and lesson learnt was immense.
> 
> As far as my body.. It's very strange.  I gained 8 pounds, but lost inches all over, but I'm still same size in clothes.  I'm so flabbergasted that I gave up trying to figure out and just do healthy mindful things instead of obsessing!
> 
> Hope you're doing well?


You gained muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat. Congratulations!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> You gained muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat. Congratulations!


Cannot say it better than @whateve! So happy for you! Plus all of the extra work experience will stand you well!!!


----------



## cheremushki

whateve said:


> You gained muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat. Congratulations!



Well.  That means extra pint of pumpkin beer for me!


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA and I think I am suffering from virus/election/news fatigue.  I seriously can't take much of this anymore.


----------



## pixiejenna

cheremushki said:


> My city started reopen back in May, but more and more people are returning to work around September.  We were doing fine for a while but numbers are creeping back up again.  But I think our numbers are relatively low, ranging around 110/day.  My city won't shut down again apparently.  But what I learned from this pandemic is nothing is predictable.  And with so many places are in different situation and phases it's hard to gage anything and form cohesive patterns.
> 
> I got temporary laid off in March, rehired/promoted, back working my job and now just preparing in case of second temporary layoff.
> 
> My spending didn't change, savings didn't change because I always lived beneath my means and budgeted(perks of being a purse addict).  But I have been hearing that some people are saving more bc lock down means no coffee runs, restaurant runs.  I also see people spending like crazy on online shopping.
> 
> My diet got better.  More time spent in home means I was able to spend more time and effort on my food.  I usually do but more so.  And enjoy.  I put more thought into amount of fruits and vegetables I'm eating per day.
> 
> I lost weight.  Well, inches not weights.  Those office treats were more calorie packed than I realized.  I got to workout 7 days a week from home.  I lost 4 inches around the waist.  My body recomposition insanely.
> 
> I look back and I know I was one of the privileged people.  But you wouldn't have believed the amount of guilt that came with it..
> 
> All I can wish and hope for everyone is that they will be ok in the end.  No matter where you are and what you are going through.



That’s great news about the promotion and the body changes. I feel like most people are in the opposite effect from being shut down and gained eating comfort foods and generally moving less. 



lovlouisvuitton said:


> So now School has started up again as of yesterday my time (Monday), from Prep to year 6 and years 11 & 12. Years 7 to 10 are slotted for October 26th.
> 
> Now our state leader in all his might & wisdom has declared our state, yet again, a state of emergency for another 3 - 4 WEEKS????????
> 
> He is NOT happy with the rolling day average of 9.7 of new daily cases??????????? He wants NO MORE THEN 5 NEW CASES BEFORE HE REOPENS ANYTHING????????
> 
> Even with the number of new daily cases trending between 4 - 15, HE'S STILL NOT HAPPY?????
> 
> We have been in LOCKDOWN FOR 14 STRAIGHT WEEKS SO FAR, another 2 weeks will take us to 4 Months, and now he wants to keep us lockdown for another MONTH?????? Which will bring it to 5 STRAIGHT MONTHS & THE WHOLE OF SPRING SPENT IN LOCKDOWN!!!!!
> 
> He was going to allow retail stores to reopen with his announcement and HIS road map out of lockdown this coming Sunday the 18th October. Well, that's all gone to shyt! He's not giving us ANY information even when asked by reporters about what his "Road map" is out of lockdown and what HIS plans are and what if anything will change.
> 
> So his BIG announcement this Sunday is going to be a complete and utter shyt show for us. NOTHING WILL REOPEN UNTIL HE DEEMS OTHERWISE, since he has declared our state a "State of emergency." Which is just complete and utter BS! We are not getting hundreds & hundreds of new daily cases!! Yet he still wants to keep us lockdown for another 4 weeks!! FFS!
> 
> I simply don't have the words for how beyond frustrated and SO TOTALLY FED UP I FEEL!!



I can’t imagine how long it will take to get to 5 or less cases a day, it’s still so unrealistic IMO. My state alone is averaging 2500ish a day.



LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA and I think I am suffering from virus/election/news fatigue.  I seriously can't take much of this anymore.



I think that everyone is sometimes I cringe when any of the news channels are on in the break room at work. Seriously I feel like we need to ban them until at least January 2021.


----------



## pixiejenna

Severe covid can spark an immune response similar to lupus. Link has links to several studies in the article which is more of a shorthand version.









						Severe Covid-19 Can Spark An Immune Response Similar To Lupus
					

Severe cases of Covid-19 can spark an “exuberant” overreaction of immune cells, in which the body’s immune responses look more like a rushed riot than a we




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Tootsie17

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA and I think I am suffering from virus/election/news fatigue.  I seriously can't take much of this anymore.


I am in the same boat as you!  I totally dislike the news here in America and have decided I need to stop watching or else I'll go INSANE!!!


----------



## 880

Tootsie17 said:


> I am in the same boat as you!  I totally dislike the news here in America and have decided I need to stop watching or else I'll go INSANE!!!


After the 2016 election, we got rid of our tv. So I only read the news, and at this point, I just want to fill out my ballot and not read too much more. . . Re the judiciary, the damage has been done already. JMO.


----------



## Lake Effect

880 said:


> After the 2016 election, we got rid of our tv. So I only read the news, and at this point, I just want to fill out my ballot and not read too much more. . . Re the judiciary, the damage has been done already. JMO.


I don’t have cable, so I look at the homepage of NPR and another outlet in the morning and a few times during the day, mainly for a particular thread on COVID updates. Fortunately I have the type of work (document review) that demands my full attention so during the day (wfh) I prefer no media in the background, lol, other than Austen novels made into movies.
I am looking for stories, books of people overcoming difficulty for a little inspiration, hope. Not in the way of being a Pollyanna or burying my head in the sand, just knowing I need to pivot away from news/current events at times. To keep from being consumed by the negativity. And then there is YouTube for a cerebral palette cleanser. During the last 6 months, I discovered and am watching everything I can on the _Big Fat Quiz of Everything. _Usually I need to rewatch the episodes to get past the accents, lol. And Richard Ayoarde. Where have you been all my life??


----------



## 880

Lake Effect said:


> Austen novels made into movies.


Yes, this . Though the new ones have a special place in my heart.

The year that the Kiera Knightly Version of P&P came out, I was helping my great uncle wrestle with pancreatic cancer, and I think I saw it 12 times in the theater.

DH and I are big fans of the Aubrey Maturin Books (Master & Commander series) by Patrick O’brian, and the M&C movie had that same happy go lucky (Aubrey) feeling.

off to google Richard Ayoarde!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## FrancisT

I'm very worried about the situation getting worse agaim, i was already planning to visit my family in Italy but i don't know when i will be able to do that.


----------



## MaryThorpe

I went into Keto as lock down allowed me to concentrate on health and was able to get tested and found what was making my stomach incredible sick (gluten and diary), however covid has been an excruciating,  incredible tiring and challenging time, as I work in a long term home, the covid scares, the lack of flex workers, short staff, working voluntold extra shifts, me and my co-workers we are exhausted,  I have gotten tested multiple  times as we work with the most vulnerable and even a cold won't allows inside work unless we test negative, that with my 3 kids and online learning, there were days I would cry out of exhaustion, my husband and I still work so thank God our income hasn't changed,  things were better in my city , now we are back to fase 2, and rigorous measures again, my son got sick this weekend and we are awaiting results. We also lost 4 grand in plain tickets for my moms wedding in Mexico, overall although our finances haven't been affected our mental health has suffered tons . I Really hope things get better soon.


----------



## Tootsie17

Lake Effect said:


> I don’t have cable, so I look at the homepage of NPR and another outlet in the morning and a few times during the day, mainly for a particular thread on COVID updates. Fortunately I have the type of work (document review) that demands my full attention so during the day (wfh) I prefer no media in the background, lol, other than Austen novels made into movies.
> I am looking for stories, books of people overcoming difficulty for a little inspiration, hope. Not in the way of being a Pollyanna or burying my head in the sand, just knowing I need to pivot away from news/current events at times. To keep from being consumed by the negativity. And then there is YouTube for a cerebral palette cleanser. During the last 6 months, I discovered and am watching everything I can on the _Big Fat Quiz of Everything. _Usually I need to rewatch the episodes to get past the accents, lol. And Richard Ayoarde. Where have you been all my life??


I'll will divert my attention from the news and instead focus on suspense or mystery films. I will finally finish a Stephen King novel I started back in February. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Tootsie17

880 said:


> After the 2016 election, we got rid of our tv. So I only read the news, and at this point, I just want to fill out my ballot and not read too much more. . . Re the judiciary, the damage has been done already. JMO.


Got rid of your tv! How brave of you.


----------



## Tootsie17

MaryThorpe said:


> I went into Keto as lock down allowed me to concentrate on health and was able to get tested and found what was making my stomach incredible sick (gluten and diary), however covid has been an excruciating,  incredible tiring and challenging time, as I work in a long term home, the covid scares, the lack of flex workers, short staff, working voluntold extra shifts, me and my co-workers we are exhausted,  I have gotten tested multiple  times as we work with the most vulnerable and even a cold won't allows inside work unless we test negative, that with my 3 kids and online learning, there were days I would cry out of exhaustion, my husband and I still work so thank God our income hasn't changed,  things were better in my city , now we are back to fase 2, and rigorous measures again, my son got sick this weekend and we are awaiting results. We also lost 4 grand in plain tickets for my moms wedding in Mexico, overall although our finances haven't been affected our mental health has suffered tons . I Really hope things get better soon.


My heart goes out to you for all of the issues you are dealing with. I have $2,220 in airline fare in limbo. It's money from a cancelled trip to Italy, where my daughter was studying abroad until covid sent everyone packing in March. Delta won't refund so I have to go somewhere by 2020 or lose the $. Yes, you and your husband are blessed to be working and I can only imagine the stress of trying to help your children with online learning.  I am a retired teacher, thank GOD! You are stronger than you think, so just hold on, pray, and try to focus on the blessings you have. Like you, I hope things will get better.  Sending you virtual love.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> I can’t imagine how long it will take to get to 5 or less cases a day, it’s still so unrealistic IMO. My state alone is averaging 2500ish a day.



It is Totally unrealistic!!! Averaging around 10 new cases daily is NOT a reason to declare our state a "State of emergency!" It's compete and utter BS! Our state leader is power tripping!!

Some Businesses which is mostly Beauty, Gym's, Restaurant's, Pubs have only been open for 3 Months out of 10 so far this year?????

If he doesn't give any indication on when retail stores or ANYTHING else is going to reopen again this Sunday, people are going to go ape shyt! There is absolutely NO need to keep us lockdown with so little number of daily cases. We are NEVER ever going to completely wipe this virus out! The only thing we can do is try to stop clusters and keep our curve low and keep doing what we are doing. Social distancing, wearing masks, etc...


----------



## MaryThorpe

Tootsie17 said:


> My heart goes out to you for all of the issues you are dealing with. I have $2,220 in airline fare in limbo. It's money from a cancelled trip to Italy, where my daughter was studying abroad until covid sent everyone packing in March. Delta won't refund so I have to go somewhere by 2020 or lose the $. Yes, you and your husband are blessed to be working and I can only imagine the stress of trying to help your children with online learning.  I am a retired teacher, thank GOD! You are stronger than you think, so just hold on, pray, and try to focus on the blessings you have. Like you, I hope things will get better.  Sending you virtual love.


Thank you


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It is Totally unrealistic!!! Averaging around 10 new cases daily is NOT a reason to declare our state a "State of emergency!" It's compete and utter BS! Our state leader is power tripping!!
> 
> Some Businesses which is mostly Beauty, Gym's, Restaurant's, Pubs have only been open for 3 Months out of 10 so far this year?????
> 
> If he doesn't give any indication on when retail stores or ANYTHING else is going to reopen again this Sunday, people are going to go ape shyt! There is absolutely NO need to keep us lockdown with so little number of daily cases. We are NEVER ever going to completely wipe this virus out! The only thing we can do is try to stop clusters and keep our curve low and keep doing what we are doing. Social distancing, wearing masks, etc...


I agree. The original stated reason for lockdowns was to give the health care system to get ready for an influx of patients. They already accomplished that. The intention was never to keep us in lockdown until the virus was eradicated.


----------



## pixiejenna

The thing is the virus will not be completely eradicated, even with a vaccine. at some point they will have to reopen the state and when it dose the number of cases is obviously going to go up. It seems more politically driven so he can say when I was in charge we had such low numbers of cases. And like Wateve said the point was so they could help the healthcare system prepare for this 7 months is more than enough time for them to be set up. Are vaccines mandatory in Australia? If so maybe they’re waiting for a vaccine to be available before reopening so they can make people take them before reopening.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> I know some group or county I don't really remember which is suing our govenor over the shutdown and restrictions. I've even seen masks saying "eff governors name" with his picture on it.


This is ridiculous. Seems like in the US more and people are less about community. We do have some stubborn people running around having parties and stuff but nobody is suing the governors or plotting on kidnapping them


----------



## Tootsie17

Tootsie17 said:


> My heart goes out to you for all of the issues you are dealing with. I have $2,220 in airline fare in limbo. It's money from a cancelled trip to Italy, where my daughter was studying abroad until covid sent everyone packing in March. Delta won't refund so I have to go somewhere by 2020 or lose the $. Yes, you and your husband are blessed to be working and I can only imagine the stress of trying to help your children with online learning.  I am a retired teacher, thank GOD! You are stronger than you think, so just hold on, pray, and try to focus on the blessings you have. Like you, I hope things will get better.  Sending you virtual love.


I have to go somewhere by 2022 not 2020.  The stress of covid, tv news, and life in general has me loopy.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It is Totally unrealistic!!! Averaging around 10 new cases daily is NOT a reason to declare our state a "State of emergency!" It's compete and utter BS! Our state leader is power tripping!!
> 
> Some Businesses which is mostly Beauty, Gym's, Restaurant's, Pubs have only been open for 3 Months out of 10 so far this year?????
> 
> If he doesn't give any indication on when retail stores or ANYTHING else is going to reopen again this Sunday, people are going to go ape shyt! There is absolutely NO need to keep us lockdown with so little number of daily cases. We are NEVER ever going to completely wipe this virus out! The only thing we can do is try to stop clusters and keep our curve low and keep doing what we are doing. Social distancing, wearing masks, etc...


Even the WHO said "We in the WHO do not advocate lockdowns as the primary means of control of this virus" seems like your state leader is making up their own guidelines.
To be clear I don't think the WHO knows WTF to speak upon...but most countries seem to be following their lead.


----------



## Chanbal

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA and I think I am suffering from virus/election/news fatigue.  I seriously can't take much of this anymore.



I totally understand you, we are living in crazy times. It is exhausting! There are some encouraging news on therapies and vaccines...Things will eventually improve! 

*Dr Fauci predicts the US will have enough doses of coronavirus vaccines for the general public by APRIL*

Warp Speed


----------



## canto bight

I thought that I have been doing so great for the last seven months, but today I broke down over the most ridiculous (non-covid related even) thing and just ugly cried.


----------



## Chanbal

Tootsie17 said:


> I'll will divert my attention from the news and instead focus on suspense or mystery films. I will finally finish a Stephen King novel I started back in February. Thanks for the inspiration.


I did that and I am enjoying BritBox.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Tootsie17

canto bight said:


> I thought that I have been doing so great for the last seven months, but today I broke down over the most ridiculous (non-covid related even) thing and just ugly cried.


You are stronger than you think, so hang in there.  I cry too over the seemingly silliest things.  Sometimes a good, ugly, cry is just the remedy your mind and body needs to cope with in uncertain times. Sending you a hug.


----------



## canto bight

Tootsie17 said:


> You are stronger than you think, so hang in there.  I cry too over the seemingly silliest things.  Sometimes a good, ugly, cry is just the remedy your mind and body needs to cope with in uncertain times. Sending you a hug.



Thank you so much.  I think I really needed to hear this.


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m upset with my chiropractors office. I have an appointment every 2 weeks. Earlier this year they seemed very compliant with covid procedures. About 3 months ago I began to notice a bit of slacking with masks. Every 2 weeks it seemed like they were pushing things a bit more. For example the front desk staff quit wearing them when they were about 15 feet away from the reception counter. Then it got to where the front receptionist wasn’t wearing it until you opened the door and stepped in. Today the front receptionist wasn’t wearing it while she spoke on the phone and then when she did it was below her nose.

they also allowed a married couple in there today without masks. I saw them laying on the exam table with out it. Then I watched from my room as all of them had a big conversation maskless at the reception.

My doctor is always masked and I always hear him wiping down the exam tables and changing out the paper when a patient leaves. But I think about all the little droplets getting everywhere.

I did say something to the front desk girl. But very benign. I don’t want issue with them. I need this doctor so bad and I need the front staff to be friendly with me and get me in. I hate that their complacency is making my health choices difficult. 

we have not had many cases in our area and I think that what’s happening is they are getting complacent. I think this is going to be a very bad winter.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I am getting so depressed by the surge here in the Uk -in just a few weeks we are back to where we started and in another few it will be so much worse than anything we have seen before - every day is scary -I haven't been out the house since March have gained weight and am losing all interest in everything I used to love I am losing hope because too many people are ignorant selfish idiots


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> I am getting so depressed by the surge here in the Uk -in just a few weeks we are back to where we started and in another few it will be so much worse than anything we have seen before - every day is scary -I haven't been out the house since March have gained weight and am losing all interest in everything I used to love I am losing hope because too many people are ignorant selfish idiots



We were all set to leave the UK, bought a house abroad (I am an EU citizen and living here has become close to unbearable, I swear I will throttle the next person who asks if I came for the "benefits" - they haven't seen my tax rate) and everything has been delayed, I am in a panic to get out before January, less because of me, but I don't want the cat and dog undergoing 6 months of quarantine....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

elvisfan4life said:


> I am getting so depressed by the surge here in the Uk -in just a few weeks we are back to where we started and in another few it will be so much worse than anything we have seen before - every day is scary -I haven't been out the house since March have gained weight and am losing all interest in everything I used to love I am losing hope because too many people are ignorant selfish idiots


Please find something you are able to enjoy doing. Are you comfortable taking walks outside? Can you find something you enjoy doing inside or online? You have to take care of yourself...


----------



## whateve

Our local hospital announced it is going to allow visitors again for non-covid patients.  "The change is in response to the decline in COVID-19 hospitalizations and the decreased rate of COVID-related ED visits."

This sounds like good news. We are one of the hardest hit areas of California.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! I swear we are all going to go ape shyt today about out state leaders announcement!!!

Despite the fact that we are currently under 5 new daily cases, the last 5 days our numbers were 4, 3, 2, 2, and 1 new case yesterday!!!!

He made an announcement yesterday that HIS road map and HIS announcement today will be more focused on "Social" more then the "Economy!" 

Which basically means, NOTHING WILL REOPEN??????? You will be allowed to gather in larger groups, be able to visit family and MAYBE the not allowed to travel more 5km limit from your home will be lifted, that's just about it.

At what f**king point do you have to say enough is enough????? This is just my POV and I will update tomorrow, but now I'm thinking he wants NO NEW CASES FOR X AMOUNT OF WEEK(S) AND/OR DATE BEFORE ANYTHING REOPENS?????? 

Everyone and I mean everyone, is totally fed up with HIM NOT reopening anything, even our PM! He is getting shade thrown at him from everyone!!


----------



## LemonDrop

elvisfan4life said:


> I am getting so depressed by the surge here in the Uk -in just a few weeks we are back to where we started and in another few it will be so much worse than anything we have seen before - every day is scary -I haven't been out the house since March have gained weight and am losing all interest in everything I used to love I am losing hope because too many people are ignorant selfish idiots


Can you take a few walks outside before the weather gets cold? Try to enjoy the beautiful fall colors? I empathize with you.  I have followed guidelines since last March and the thought that this is all coming back and worse because of those who have refused to is very disheartening.


----------



## Gabs007

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! I swear we are all going to go ape shyt today about out state leaders announcement!!!
> 
> Despite the fact that we are currently under 5 new daily cases, the last 5 days our numbers were 4, 3, 2, 2, and 1 new case yesterday!!!!
> 
> He made an announcement yesterday that HIS road map and HIS announcement today will be more focused on "Social" more then the "Economy!"
> 
> Which basically means, NOTHING WILL REOPEN??????? You will be allowed to gather in larger groups, be able to visit family and MAYBE the not allowed to travel more 5km limit from your home will be lifted, that's just about it.
> 
> At what f**king point do you have to say enough is enough????? This is just my POV and I will update tomorrow, but now I'm thinking he wants NO NEW CASES FOR X AMOUNT OF WEEK(S) AND/OR DATE BEFORE ANYTHING REOPENS??????
> 
> Everyone and I mean everyone, is totally fed up with HIM NOT reopening anything, even our PM! He is getting shade thrown at him from everyone!!



As somebody who has long Covid, I really don't get your post, but then again, maybe you think you are immune, maybe you think long term health problems will not mess with you, anyway, I prefer to be away from people who don't grasp how serious it is, but hey, if you enjoy all of the above, be my guest, however I hope you don't shed and infect sentinent beings. I hope you grasp reality, and that you don't need to be infected to do so, until then, I think I can simply ignore your weird rants. Maybe at one point in time you develop social conscience, I doubt it, until then, bye, be well


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! I swear we are all going to go ape shyt today about out state leaders announcement!!!
> 
> Despite the fact that we are currently under 5 new daily cases, the last 5 days our numbers were 4, 3, 2, 2, and 1 new case yesterday!!!!
> 
> He made an announcement yesterday that HIS road map and HIS announcement today will be more focused on "Social" more then the "Economy!"
> 
> Which basically means, NOTHING WILL REOPEN??????? You will be allowed to gather in larger groups, be able to visit family and MAYBE the not allowed to travel more 5km limit from your home will be lifted, that's just about it.
> 
> At what f**king point do you have to say enough is enough????? This is just my POV and I will update tomorrow, but now I'm thinking he wants NO NEW CASES FOR X AMOUNT OF WEEK(S) AND/OR DATE BEFORE ANYTHING REOPENS??????
> 
> Everyone and I mean everyone, is totally fed up with HIM NOT reopening anything, even our PM! He is getting shade thrown at him from everyone!!


The businesses in your area must really be suffering.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gabs007 said:


> As somebody who has long Covid, I really don't get your post, but then again, maybe you think you are immune, maybe you think long term health problems will not mess with you, anyway, I prefer to be away from people who don't grasp how serious it is, but hey, if you enjoy all of the above, be my guest, however I hope you don't shed and infect sentinent beings. I hope you grasp reality, and that you don't need to be infected to do so, until then, I think I can simply ignore your weird rants. Maybe at one point in time you develop social conscience, I doubt it, until then, bye, be well


Why is it a weird rant? She is frustrated being in a lockdown as are lots of people.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> The businesses in your area must really be suffering.


I’m in the US and continue to read on a daily basis places closing or asking for financial help to stay open. It’s very sad to read...


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m in the US and continue to read on a daily basis places closing or asking for financial help to stay open. It’s very sad to read...


I know of at least one new business that was scheduled to open for the first time on the day the lockdowns started. We have a friend who owns a Korean barbecue. He had a huge investment and has suffered even more than other restaurants since it wasn't designed for takeout.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> I know of at least one new business that was scheduled to open for the first time on the day the lockdowns started. We have a friend who owns a Korean barbecue. He had a huge investment and has suffered even more than other restaurants since it wasn't designed for takeout.
> Restaurants here have to now deal with colder weather and how to keep customers for dine in with the capacity restrictions..These restrictions that are now being challenged in court. Thee are a few restaurants here that are asking for donations to stay open.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Gabs007 said:


> As somebody who has long Covid, I really don't get your post, but then again, maybe you think you are immune, maybe you think long term health problems will not mess with you, anyway, I prefer to be away from people who don't grasp how serious it is, but hey, if you enjoy all of the above, be my guest, however I hope you don't shed and infect sentinent beings. I hope you grasp reality, and that you don't need to be infected to do so, until then, I think I can simply ignore your weird rants. Maybe at one point in time you develop social conscience, I doubt it, until then, bye, be well


As I understand it, she does suffer from serious long-term health problems and is unable to get much needed treatments due to the lengthy COVID lockdown.   The frustration and worry about possibility dying from lack of treatment during lockdown has to be immense.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> The businesses in your area must really be suffering.



It's actually really bad here & sad - A couple who own a hairdresser shop opened for business yesterday only to be slapped with a $10K fine & forced to close. They stated to the reporters that they will reopen again today, the Police will be at the shop door stopping them from doing so. These businesses (Hairdressers, just to name a few) have been closed for 7 months so far and going by what he announced yesterday, nothing is going to reopen for at least another week or two.

Business owners are chomping at the bit to open & waiting for when they can reopen. Todays announcement cannot come quick enough. We most certainly are NOT in a state of emergency, this is just our state leader enforcing stage 4 restrictions and the power that goes with it. So if and when we ever reopen he can force us back on lockdown.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Redbirdhermes said:


> As I understand it, she does suffer from serious long-term health problems and is unable to get much needed treatments due to the lengthy COVID lockdown.   The frustration and worry about possibility dying from lack of treatment during lockdown has to be immense.



THANK YOU!! You are absolutely correct! 


I'm not going to bring myself down to that level & respond to that post. Absolutely hasn't READ or followed my posts on this Thread.


----------



## pixiejenna

The past few days we’ve had over 4000 new cases in my state today is 3600. I don’t really understand the metrics but we’re now up to 5% and 34 counties are at the warning level. Basically once we hit 8% Or 7 consecutive days of increased cases & hospital cases/running out of room in hospitals it’s back to lockdown/restrictions. The reason why I don’t get it is because we have like 4 times as many cases vs when we were on actual lockdown. So I feel like what was the point of the lockdown if we’re semi open and have tons of cases? I honestly expect another lockdown sometime after Halloween based on how our numbers are going up and so many people who want to still participate typical Halloween activities like trick Or treating and parties.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> The past few days we’ve had over 4000 new cases in my state today is 3600. I don’t really understand the metrics but we’re now up to 5% and 34 counties are at the warning level. Basically once we hit 8% Or 7 consecutive days of increased cases & hospital cases/running out of room in hospitals it’s back to lockdown/restrictions. The reason why I don’t get it is because we have like 4 times as many cases vs when we were on actual lockdown. So I feel like what was the point of the lockdown if we’re semi open and have tons of cases? I honestly expect another lockdown sometime after Halloween based on how our numbers are going up and so many people who want to still participate typical Halloween activities like trick Or treating and parties.


Your state cases are about the same as ours. I haven’t heard anything about a lockdown and I don’t think it would hold in my state anyway. I can’t figure out where the positive cases are coming from?? The university cases have gone down so it’s not from there....


----------



## pixiejenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Your state cases are about the same as ours. I haven’t heard anything about a lockdown and I don’t think it would hold in my state anyway. I can’t figure out where the positive cases are coming from?? The university cases have gone down so it’s not from there....



If we’re at 5% now it’s not hard to imagine it going past 8% a week or two after Halloween. I don’t know how my state would handle a second lock down tons of people protested the first one and I feel like it would be even worse if we had a round two. I feel like if it were to happen we’ll have massive riots. 

Many businesses are barely holding on as is especially restaurants open at limited capacity and the weather really turning cold this week, outdoor dining will not be a option. My work sells patio heaters as a seasonal item and every time they came in they sold out in a hour all the restaurants were buying them up. Some downtown have actually created like private clear tents with heaters to try to keep customers comfortable and stay open. I;m in the Midwest and we have harsh winters.

I think that in my state the rise is due to people just being tired of following the restrictions like wearing masks/small groups/ect and not following them. I work retail and I’d say it’s about a 60/40 mix of people wearing masks properly in my store about 40% are wearing them under their noses. Some schools are open it depends on where you are some doing only elearning, some hybrid, and some full capacity. I think that some of the increases are from the schools but not the majority of them as they’ve been open for a month and a half now. Talking about things selling out every time we get air purifiers they also sell out about a hour after getting them and sadly I believe it’s teachers buying them for thier class rooms or others buying it for their kids classrooms when they don’t have them. Like teachers don’t spend enough of their own money on basic school supplies now their buying these too.


----------



## mzbaglady1

This here you just have to say WTF?


----------



## Redbirdhermes

mzbaglady1 said:


> This here you just have to say WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881594
> View attachment 4881595


Just a small intimate gathering of their family and dearest friends, I suppose.  OMG, who has 10,000 people at a wedding???


----------



## whateve

Redbirdhermes said:


> Just a small intimate gathering of their family and dearest friends, I suppose.  OMG, who has 10,000 people at a wedding???


I'm sorry to say I don't know 10,000 people. Can you imagine opening that many wedding presents? And writing the thank you cards?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Redbirdhermes said:


> Just a small intimate gathering of their family and dearest friends, I suppose.  OMG, who has 10,000 people at a wedding???


That many people I can see at a concert or a sports arena. The governor confirmed the information and sent the sheriff and health department.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lovlouisvuitton said:


> THANK YOU!! You are absolutely correct!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to bring myself down to that level & respond to that post. Absolutely hasn't READ or followed my posts on this Thread.



I’m sorry I know you’re suffering, the other poster is too. None of this is easy And there are no good answers, just least worst options these days.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Update: Our much anticipated announcement from our state leader on HIS road map out of lockdown.


The travel radius which was at 5 kilometer's has been expanded to 25 kilometer's and people are able to leave their homes for as long as they like, under a relaxed set of coronavirus restrictions that kicked in from midnight*.*
Scrapping the two-hour time limit for exercise and socializing.
Allowing groups of up to 10 people, from two households, to gather in public outdoor areas.
Reopening outdoor sports settings like tennis courts, golf courses (only 2 people at one time) and skateparks.
Allowing outdoor swimming pools to host up to 30 swimmers.
Allowing outdoor real estate auctions to go ahead, with up to 10 people, plus staff.
Permitting non-essential outdoor home maintenance, with up to five workers.
Resuming face-to-face consultations at many allied health services.
Allowing hairdressers to open.
NOTHING else is reopening until the 2nd of November - Of which, will only be reopened depending on the number of daily cases being below no more then 5 - No retail stores, beauty, restaurant's, you name it, only hairdressers are allowed to open as from midnight last night. We are all going to live in fear of being put on lockdown again until March next year when the one time 6 month extension health bill expires & our state leader won't have the power to put us in lockdown again. It will now take us to 16 Straight weeks or 4 Months of being in lockdown so far.​​I'm not surprised at all that nothing is reopening, the only surprise is he is allowing hairdressers to reopen that's about it.​​I still don't know what affect this will have with my and others health issue's and all the referral's I have that I simply still am yet to get appointments from. I'm still waiting for when I'm getting my much needed back surgery done. I've heard absolutely nothing???? I could be waiting until next year.​​


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Update: Our much anticipated announcement from our state leader on HIS road map out of lockdown.
> 
> 
> The travel radius which was at 5 kilometer's has been expanded to 25 kilometer's and people are able to leave their homes for as long as they like, under a relaxed set of coronavirus restrictions that kicked in from midnight*.*
> Scrapping the two-hour time limit for exercise and socializing.
> Allowing groups of up to 10 people, from two households, to gather in public outdoor areas.
> Reopening outdoor sports settings like tennis courts, golf courses (only 2 people at one time) and skateparks.
> Allowing outdoor swimming pools to host up to 30 swimmers.
> Allowing outdoor real estate auctions to go ahead, with up to 10 people, plus staff.
> Permitting non-essential outdoor home maintenance, with up to five workers.
> Resuming face-to-face consultations at many allied health services.
> Allowing hairdressers to open.
> NOTHING else is reopening until the 2nd of November - Of which, will only be reopened depending on the number of daily cases being below no more then 5 - No retail stores, beauty, restaurant's, you name it, only hairdressers are allowed to open as from midnight last night. We are all going to live in fear of being put on lockdown again until March next year when the one time 6 month extension health bill expires & our state leader won't have the power to put us in lockdown again. It will now take us to 16 Straight weeks or 4 Months of being in lockdown so far.​​I'm not surprised at all that nothing is reopening, the only surprise is he is allowing hairdressers to reopen that's about it.​​I still don't know what affect this will have with my and others health issue's and all the referral's I have that I simply still am yet to get appointments from. I'm still waiting for when I'm getting my much needed back surgery done. I've heard absolutely nothing???? I could be waiting until next year.​​


This is an interesting set of restrictions. As far as I know, outdoor swimming pools were closed in my area all summer, at least that was the case with my daughter's apartment building. There was never a restriction on outdoor home maintenance (I wonder if this includes gardeners). In our area unmowed lawns are considered fire hazards. We had people over to work on our pool and our sprinkler system. We also had work done inside the house with 3 workers several months ago when our lockdown had the most restrictions. Most doctor's offices, including nonessential services, have been running as usual, with the exception that everyone was supposed to wear a mask and they took your temperature. My husband's doctor insists on seeing him in person rather than doing phone visits. 

I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your surgery.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> If we’re at 5% now it’s not hard to imagine it going past 8% a week or two after Halloween. I don’t know how my state would handle a second lock down tons of people protested the first one and I feel like it would be even worse if we had a round two. I feel like if it were to happen we’ll have massive riots.
> 
> Many businesses are barely holding on as is especially restaurants open at limited capacity and the weather really turning cold this week, outdoor dining will not be a option. My work sells patio heaters as a seasonal item and every time they came in they sold out in a hour all the restaurants were buying them up. Some downtown have actually created like private clear tents with heaters to try to keep customers comfortable and stay open. I;m in the Midwest and we have harsh winters.
> 
> I think that in my state the rise is due to people just being tired of following the restrictions like wearing masks/small groups/ect and not following them. I work retail and I’d say it’s about a 60/40 mix of people wearing masks properly in my store about 40% are wearing them under their noses. Some schools are open it depends on where you are some doing only elearning, some hybrid, and some full capacity. I think that some of the increases are from the schools but not the majority of them as they’ve been open for a month and a half now. Talking about things selling out every time we get air purifiers they also sell out about a hour after getting them and sadly I believe it’s teachers buying them for thier class rooms or others buying it for their kids classrooms when they don’t have them. Like teachers don’t spend enough of their own money on basic school supplies now their buying these too.


I’m in the Midwest and experiencing probably about the same as you. So much anger about the masks and capacity restrictions.


----------



## 880

I’m in NYC, in a neighborhood that is relatively covid free. DH and I do our best to follow mask and social distancing guidelines and support local business. My MIL has been diagnosed with a serious medical issue and we’re grateful she can receive the best care in the remaining time And that we can travel by car to be with his parents. I feel terribly for those people who cannot get the care they need and for the businesses that suffer from covid and for the other poster who must be equally frustrated. covid has changed a lot of things for all of us.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## RT1

And, none of it for the better.
Prayers still being said for your MIL, my dear friend.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> This is an interesting set of restrictions. As far as I know, outdoor swimming pools were closed in my area all summer, at least that was the case with my daughter's apartment building. There was never a restriction on outdoor home maintenance (I wonder if this includes gardeners). In our area unmowed lawns are considered fire hazards. We had people over to work on our pool and our sprinkler system. We also had work done inside the house with 3 workers several months ago when our lockdown had the most restrictions. Most doctor's offices, including nonessential services, have been running as usual, with the exception that everyone was supposed to wear a mask and they took your temperature. My husband's doctor insists on seeing him in person rather than doing phone visits.
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your surgery.




That's what happens when you go to Stage 4 restrictions and your state is declared a state of disaster, as our state leader did back in June when we only just started to reopen. Everything is taken away from you and you cannot get help for anything. Lucky I'm very handy around my home and am able to fix most things myself. I fixed my en-suite toilet flapper (replaced with a new one) & fitted a new hot water jumper valve & cable under my kitchen sink because my kitchen mixer tap was leaking really bad!

Outdoor swimming pools have been open since last month - But there was a limit on how many people were allowed in, from memory, I think only 5 people, if that. Now it's up to 30.

I've tried calling the hospital and my pain management specialist who is organizing everything, all to no avail. I just keep getting an answering machine, which is now full so you cannot leave a message. So currently I'm a mushroom and left in the dark about when I'll ever get my back surgery.


----------



## Four Tails

In this metro area, covid cases are increasing again quickly. My hospital currently has five designated covid units (about 150 beds total) and they are filling or totally full again. My observation is that covid rule-out patients are also coming into the ED more, week over week. They end up boarding in the ED until a bed opens (from a death) on a covid unit. In my husband's hospital system, the surgical centers are closing for a week at a time because elective outpatient procedures are down to an all-time low. Nursing and medical staff are being redistributed, furloughed, or being forced to take call assignments or use academic days that were not scheduled. Hospitals and hospital systems are hemorrhaging money.

Luckily, some of the major institutions around here are still currently well supplied for PPE. It's a huge relief. We even have PAPR available on most units for anyone to use as needed. I have seen many patient care technicians sitting on 1:1 assignments with covid+ patients wearing PAPR as they sit in the closed room for hours in close proximity. A lot of staff wear PAPR all day. For the most part, medical and nursing staff are wearing N95s. Nurses on the non-covid units are either wearing surgical masks or surgical masks over their N95s even without taking known covid+ patients (they're showing up all over the hospital now).



whateve said:


> Our local hospital announced it is going to allow visitors again for non-covid patients.  "The change is in response to the decline in COVID-19 hospitalizations and the decreased rate of COVID-related ED visits."
> 
> This sounds like good news. We are one of the hardest hit areas of California.


What scares me about this is the number of visitors coming in getting our non-covid (at admission) patients sick. The visitor policy eased up a few months ago, but the community numbers are significantly worse now than in July. We're seeing more spouses and partners getting admitted together too. Just the other day, a patient was eating with a visitor in his room, both maskless, and not even an hour later his first pre-discharge covid test came back positive. Countless people have been in his room and worked with him closely (medicine, nursing, dietary, EVS, PT/OT, RT, PA/NP, students, chaplain, visitors, etc.) in the 16 days of his admission by that point.


----------



## zinacef

Four Tails said:


> In this metro area, covid cases are increasing again quickly. My hospital currently has five designated covid units (about 150 beds total) and they are filling or totally full again. My observation is that covid rule-out patients are also coming into the ED more, week over week. They end up boarding in the ED until a bed opens (from a death) on a covid unit. In my husband's hospital system, the surgical centers are closing for a week at a time because elective outpatient procedures are down to an all-time low. Nursing and medical staff are being redistributed, furloughed, or being forced to take call assignments or use academic days that were not scheduled. Hospitals and hospital systems are hemorrhaging money.
> 
> Luckily, some of the major institutions around here are still currently well supplied for PPE. It's a huge relief. We even have PAPR available on most units for anyone to use as needed. I have seen many patient care technicians sitting on 1:1 assignments with covid+ patients wearing PAPR as they sit in the closed room for hours in close proximity. A lot of staff wear PAPR all day. For the most part, medical and nursing staff are wearing N95s. Nurses on the non-covid units are either wearing surgical masks or surgical masks over their N95s even without taking known covid+ patients (they're showing up all over the hospital now).
> 
> 
> What scares me about this is the number of visitors coming in getting our non-covid (at admission) patients sick. The visitor policy eased up a few months ago, but the community numbers are significantly worse now than in July. We're seeing more spouses and partners getting admitted together too. Just the other day, a patient was eating with a visitor in his room, both maskless, and not even an hour later his first pre-discharge covid test came back positive. Countless people have been in his room and worked with him closely (medicine, nursing, dietary, EVS, PT/OT, RT, PA/NP, students, chaplain, visitors, etc.) in the 16 days of his admission by that point.


sounds like a very ideal hospital setting. Hope all the hospital have this practice but it’s money, money so they sacrifice safety. Sad.


----------



## limom

Gabs007 said:


> We were all set to leave the UK, bought a house abroad (I am an EU citizen and living here has become close to unbearable, I swear I will throttle the next person who asks if I came for the "benefits" - they haven't seen my tax rate) and everything has been delayed, I am in a panic to get out before January, less because of me, but I don't want the cat and dog undergoing 6 months of quarantine....


You should say you came for the food


----------



## whateve

Four Tails said:


> In this metro area, covid cases are increasing again quickly. My hospital currently has five designated covid units (about 150 beds total) and they are filling or totally full again. My observation is that covid rule-out patients are also coming into the ED more, week over week. They end up boarding in the ED until a bed opens (from a death) on a covid unit. In my husband's hospital system, the surgical centers are closing for a week at a time because elective outpatient procedures are down to an all-time low. Nursing and medical staff are being redistributed, furloughed, or being forced to take call assignments or use academic days that were not scheduled. Hospitals and hospital systems are hemorrhaging money.
> 
> Luckily, some of the major institutions around here are still currently well supplied for PPE. It's a huge relief. We even have PAPR available on most units for anyone to use as needed. I have seen many patient care technicians sitting on 1:1 assignments with covid+ patients wearing PAPR as they sit in the closed room for hours in close proximity. A lot of staff wear PAPR all day. For the most part, medical and nursing staff are wearing N95s. Nurses on the non-covid units are either wearing surgical masks or surgical masks over their N95s even without taking known covid+ patients (they're showing up all over the hospital now).
> 
> 
> What scares me about this is the number of visitors coming in getting our non-covid (at admission) patients sick. The visitor policy eased up a few months ago, but the community numbers are significantly worse now than in July. We're seeing more spouses and partners getting admitted together too. Just the other day, a patient was eating with a visitor in his room, both maskless, and not even an hour later his first pre-discharge covid test came back positive. Countless people have been in his room and worked with him closely (medicine, nursing, dietary, EVS, PT/OT, RT, PA/NP, students, chaplain, visitors, etc.) in the 16 days of his admission by that point.


The way I understand it, before this change, our hospital wasn't allowing any visitors for any patient except for end of life. Now they are allowing one designated visitor per patient. For some of these people, that visitor could do great things for the patient's mental state. I would hate to be in the hospital for an extended time and not be able to see my husband. I agree, they should take better precautions.


----------



## arnott

Had to call the paramedics to take my Mom to the hospital yesterday, and me and my Dad were not allowed to ride in the ambulance with her because of Covid.  Also, only one of us was allowed to go in the hospital so my Dad drove himself to the hospital and I went home.


----------



## pixiejenna

@arnott I’m sorry to hear that I hope your mom is doing better.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> @arnott I’m sorry to hear that I hope your mom is doing better.



Thanks!   She gave us a scare but she is better now and back home after staying overnight at the hospital.


----------



## pixiejenna

@arnott that[s good to hear she’s back home already.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! Unbelievable!!!  We made it!!

We are REOPENING TOMORROW!!!!! (Tuesday morning here my time) WEDNESDAY THE 28th OCTOBER!!!

After 16 weeks straight or 4 Months being in lockdown we can now actually go shopping, go to a beautician, dine in at a restaurant (limit number of people) and just enjoy being OPEN again. Wearing a mask is still mandatory as is the 25km travel limit. There are still things that are not reopening yet like, Gym's, Indoor place of worship, contact sports and the like, they have to wait until November.


It's going to get absolutely crazy here now that we are reopening and with what I've been through, nothing really changes for me. I still have to stay safe and stay home and not be around too many people. I just hope and pray it's nothing like the last time we reopened, everyone just threw caution to the wind after about 2 weeks and social distancing went out the window too. With it being right at xmas time it's going to be pure mayhem and hectic!


----------



## arnott

We're in the 2nd wave here with 800+ new cases in the last 3 days.


----------



## GhstDreamer

arnott said:


> We're in the 2nd wave here with 800+ new cases in the last 3 days.


Same here around 1000+ cases give or take a 100 or so, depending on which day.


----------



## pixiejenna

Some counties in my state are going to enforce restrictions this week. The one I live in will probably be added either by the end of this week or the start of next week. Our governor has gone back to daily covid updates. Our head of public health also speaks during the updates and last Friday she broke down in tears while discussing the death toll and had to take a few minutes to collect herself to finish giving her speech. It was really upsetting to see her literally begging people to stay home, practice social distancing, and wear masks. We’re up 60+% of cases this month averaging around 5000 a day.


----------



## whateve

A man in upstate New York was waiting for the results of his covid test but allowed his teenage daughter to have a party anyway. After the party, his results came back positive. Now 150 students are being quarantined and the high school has shut down for at least a week. So far, there have been at least 7 positive cases.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> A man in upstate New York was waiting for the results of his covid test but allowed his teenage daughter to have a party anyway. After the party, his results came back positive. Now 150 students are being quarantined and the high school has shut down for at least a week. So far, there have been at least 7 positive cases.


I have no sympathy when I read how stupid people are to have a celebration and someone gets sick with covid and have to fight for their life.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have no sympathy when I read how stupid people are to have a celebration and someone gets sick with covid and have to fight for their life.


When I was a child, I didn't get most of the childhood diseases everyone else got, like mumps and chicken pox. Diseases like those are usually only risky for adults. Then when my daughter was 2 and I was pregnant with my second child, I got chicken pox. It was dangerous because I was pregnant. At the time, the chicken pox vaccine wasn't widely used, and people didn't think anything of taking their infected child out to public places. I know I caught it in the grocery or some other public place because people didn't care if anyone else got infected. 

People feel the same way when they have a cold or flu. They think if they feel well enough to go out in public, it is no big deal. But someone could catch it and have a much more serious reaction.


----------



## Katherine Q

whateve said:


> A man in upstate New York was waiting for the results of his covid test but allowed his teenage daughter to have a party anyway. After the party, his results came back positive. Now 150 students are being quarantined and the high school has shut down for at least a week. So far, there have been at least 7 positive cases.


Do you know where in Upstate?


----------



## Staci_W

whateve said:


> A man in upstate New York was waiting for the results of his covid test but allowed his teenage daughter to have a party anyway. After the party, his results came back positive. Now 150 students are being quarantined and the high school has shut down for at least a week. So far, there have been at least 7 positive cases.


Some people just can't be bothered to be inconvenienced. God forbid you tell your child no. There is a level of selfishness in the united states that I just wasn't aware of. I thought it was confined to a few outliers. Nope, it's about half the population


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Someone I know got married last month and had 350 guests at his wedding. But "no one got sick from our wedding" he says. I'm just going to keep my opinions to myself but really? REALLY??


----------



## TC1

Who has a party with 150 people? They must have been eligible for a fine afterwards?


----------



## bag-mania

For those of you that don't follow baseball, there is a controversy going on about Justin Turner. He's the Los Angeles Dodgers player who was pulled in the middle of the last game of the World Series because they found out during the game that he had tested positive for Covid-19. After the game was over, he rushed out and proceeded to celebrate the victory with his team, hugging, jumping around, all without a mask. Some feel the excitement of the circumstances excused the behavior, others (like me) think it was selfish and irresponsible. Both teams are now supposed to be in self-quarantine.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What's really pissing me off is that we only just reopened on Wednesday, I went grocery shopping Thursday morning and by the end of my shopping I was telling people to f**k off and stay the hell away from me! Suffice to say, I was livid by the time I got home! I parked my car in the garage, stripped down to my underwear before I went inside my home. I had already taken the second set of gloves off, so I was still wearing one pair. Then I had to go back into the garage and wipe down and clean everything I touched (which I limited), including the outside & inside of my car.

Social distancing has gone out the window and people are just carrying on like we haven't been in lockdown for the last 4 Months straight and/or there isn't anything to worry about????? The exact same scenario when we reopened in June and went back on LOCKDOWN! If this keeps going the way it's going and people are throwing caution to the wind, we will be put back on LOCKDOWN AGAIN due to the number of daily cases increasing. Which part of of KEEP SOCIAL DISTANCING DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND??????

Not end rant!


----------



## whateve

Katherine Q said:


> Do you know where in Upstate?


near Albany.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> For those of you that don't follow baseball, there is a controversy going on about Justin Turner. He's the Los Angeles Dodgers player who was pulled in the middle of the last game of the World Series because they found out during the game that he had tested positive for Covid-19. After the game was over, he rushed out and proceeded to celebrate the victory with his team, hugging, jumping around, all without a mask. Some feel the excitement of the circumstances excused the behavior, others (like me) think it was selfish and irresponsible. Both teams are now supposed to be in self-quarantine.



I heard about this on the radio i’m not into sports so I never would have known had they not been talking about it. But my main question is when did they actually find out? I find it hard to believe that they didn’t receive the test results until the middle of the game. Why even start the game if they didn’t have all the players test results back? The girl who dose my nails her daughter is in college and plays softball they’re required to get tested every week 2 times and can’t play until everyone’s results are back on both teams. One of the people on the radio thought a part of why they let him go out and celebrate is because he’s a free agent so if they told him no he might leave the team and he was a huge part of why they won. I also think that it was both stupid and selfish.


----------



## pixiejenna

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What's really pissing me off is that we only just reopened on Wednesday, I went grocery shopping Thursday morning and by the end of my shopping I was telling people to f**k off and stay the hell away from me! Suffice to say, I was livid by the time I got home! I parked my car in the garage, stripped down to my underwear before I went inside my home. I had already taken the second set of gloves off, so I was still wearing one pair. Then I had to go back into the garage and wipe down and clean everything I touched (which I limited), including the outside & inside of my car.
> 
> Social distancing has gone out the window and people are just carrying on like we haven't been in lockdown for the last 4 Months straight and/or there isn't anything to worry about????? The exact same scenario when we reopened in June and went back on LOCKDOWN! If this keeps going the way it's going and people are throwing caution to the wind, we will be put back on LOCKDOWN AGAIN due to the number of daily cases increasing. Which part of of KEEP SOCIAL DISTANCING DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND??????
> 
> Not end rant!



Sorry you had such a bad experience. Sadly people don’t understand how to social distance period it’s like everyone is in their own bubble and everyone around them is invisible. I actually get calls from customers complaining that people are not socially distancing in the store. It’s frustrating because realistically we can’t babysit everyone in every aisle to make sure they are far enough away from others.


----------



## 880

We’ve been going to local restaurants ( socially distant, outside etc.) I’m either too warm bc near heat lamp or freezing.  my hairdresser appts start at 9 am and the huge salon is relatively empty. He said he’s lucky if one client a day, so I’ve been doing more stuff to my hair. A friend ( who knows nothing about bags asked if he could get his mom the same one that he saw in a pic for her birthday in two weeks. I looked at the pic. . . Jeez. I helped find some options. I’ve been reading more:


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I heard about this on the radio i’m not into sports so I never would have known had they not been talking about it. But my main question is when did they actually find out? *I find it hard to believe that they didn’t receive the test results until the middle of the game. *Why even start the game if they didn’t have all the players test results back? The girl who dose my nails her daughter is in college and plays softball they’re required to get tested every week 2 times and can’t play until everyone’s results are back on both teams. One of the people on the radio thought a part of why they let him go out and celebrate is because he’s a free agent so if they told him no he might leave the team and he was a huge part of why they won. I also think that it was both stupid and selfish.



Yes, supposedly the news about his previous day's positive test was received during the 2nd inning of the game. Yet he was allowed to continue playing for a couple hours until the 7th inning, coincidentally right after his team took the lead in the 6th with the help of a home run by HIM. It proves that in professional sports winning is more important than protecting their health. After the game he was sitting in isolation for awhile but then came out to celebrate with the team and get his photo taken with them, unmasked.


----------



## mzbaglady1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What's really pissing me off is that we only just reopened on Wednesday, I went grocery shopping Thursday morning and by the end of my shopping I was telling people to f**k off and stay the hell away from me! Suffice to say, I was livid by the time I got home! I parked my car in the garage, stripped down to my underwear before I went inside my home. I had already taken the second set of gloves off, so I was still wearing one pair. Then I had to go back into the garage and wipe down and clean everything I touched (which I limited), including the outside & inside of my car.
> 
> Social distancing has gone out the window and people are just carrying on like we haven't been in lockdown for the last 4 Months straight and/or there isn't anything to worry about????? The exact same scenario when we reopened in June and went back on LOCKDOWN! If this keeps going the way it's going and people are throwing caution to the wind, we will be put back on LOCKDOWN AGAIN due to the number of daily cases increasing. Which part of of KEEP SOCIAL DISTANCING DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND??????
> 
> Not end rant!


Now if I started to taser people who do not social distance from me than I would be sitting in jail. Even when you yell loudly back the F up people look at you like your wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> Yes, supposedly the news about his previous day's positive test was received during the 2nd inning of the game. Yet he was allowed to continue playing for a couple hours until the 7th inning, coincidentally right after his team took the lead in the 6th with the help of a home run by HIM. It proves that in professional sports winning is more important than protecting their health. After the game he was sitting in isolation for awhile but then came out to celebrate with the team and get his photo taken with them, unmasked.



Sounds about right. If they found out during the second inning and allowed him to continue playing it’s BS. Who even gets to make the call on that the coaches? Who can be held accountable for allowing him to continue playing?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Katherine Q

whateve said:


> near Albany.


My son lives outside Albany and I live in central NY. I haven’t heard about this. I will have to ask my son.


----------



## KatPerry

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Someone I know got married last month and had 350 guests at his wedding. But "no one got sick from our wedding" he says. I'm just going to keep my opinions to myself but really? REALLY??


This one just shocked me.
https://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-borough...of-10-000-attendees-ordered-canceled-by-cuomo


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Sounds about right. If they found out during the second inning and allowed him to continue playing it’s BS. Who even gets to make the call on that the coaches? Who can be held accountable for allowing him to continue playing?



They wanted their championship and they weren’t going to let one of their best players being sick get in the way of getting it. Supposedly MLB is investigating but we’ll see if anything comes of it. I tend to doubt anything will happen.


----------



## whateve

Katherine Q said:


> My son lives outside Albany and I live in central NY. I haven’t heard about this. I will have to ask my son.


It's in Delmar, I believe.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Taking "home baked" to a whole new level ...  










Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 880

looks absolutely delicious! 



the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Taking "home baked" to a whole new level ...
> 
> View attachment 4893623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893625
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, earlier this week my county announced the first case of flu and covid in a patient.  I haven't heard reports on how the person is doing.  We're in the red (substantial) tier in CA.  I was expecting we'd be back in the purple (widespread) tier this week.  I wouldn't be surprised if we are next week.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

mzbaglady1 said:


> Now if I started to taser people who do not social distance from me than I would be sitting in jail. Even when you yell loudly back the F up people look at you like your wrong.



Tasers are illegal here, what a shame!  

I don't have a problem if I tell someone to f off, they most certainly do back off! I must stress that I do NOT enjoy having to actually swear at anyone, I know better then that. But with what I've been through, I simply cannot afford to catch this dam Virus. When out in public and you're touching my arm, shoulder, back, then you're going to get a tonged lash and I'm not afraid to follow through!


----------



## samfalstaff

LavenderIce said:


> Well, earlier this week my county announced the first case of flu and covid in a patient.  I haven't heard reports on how the person is doing.  We're in the red (substantial) tier in CA.  I was expecting we'd be back in the purple (widespread) tier this week.  I wouldn't be surprised if we are next week.


Are you in SoCal? I'm in the SF Bay area where we are doing somewhat better although SF seems to have regressed in the past few days.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mzbaglady1 said:


> Now if I started to taser people who do not social distance from me than I would be sitting in jail. Even when you yell loudly back the F up people look at you like your wrong.


I’ve learned from reading stuff in the news not to say anything to a person not wearing a mask although I would like to. I would be scared they would cough or do harm to me. The stories in the news are scary!!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve learned from reading stuff in the news not to say anything to a person not wearing a mask although I would like to. I would be scared they would cough or do harm to me. The stories in the news are scary!!!!


I totally agree at 100%.  I just had a homeless person singing the star spangled banner near me no mask on public transportation.


----------



## Staci_W

My state opened up an online complaint system for people to report businesses not complying with COVID orders. This comes as our state has had huge increases in cases. Our hospitals are reporting they are at their max capacity. 
I would say it's a 50/50 mix of people with legitimate concerns and people just being jerks. Every complaint must be read. It was a literal ****-show. One photo i looked at was a man pooping himself. It was sent from "James Comey". 
Our office is now spending hours looking through death threats, non-sense complaints, childish name calling posts, and more. We are spending time that could be used to do things like contact tracing, working with businesses to get them into compliance, data entry for COVID tests, or a million other useful things. It's maddening. 

I remember during the last big Ebola outbreak CNN had a story about how some Africans were killing health workers. The comment section was full of Americans calling these people primative, uneducated, crazy, ect. They were flabbergasted that people could act this way. They were soo much better/advanced/smarter than those people. How could they not see that these health workers were trying to save them?


----------



## hermes_lemming

idk about you but i'm basically waiting for the end of the world.  i'm watching what's happening to england, france and italy (shutting down), thinking to myself - yep, that's us next.  like probably before 2021.

i've just given up.  my friends are split btwn quarantine fatigue (none of us are sick.. we're fine - mind you they're over 60, full of preexisting conditions, refusing to stay home, visiting one another, throwing parties, etc, basically could not GAF) and SIP (only going out when absolutely necessary, mainingint social distancing and extreme hygiene measures).

im in the latter camp but watching what happened in the dodgers winning the world series - allowing that guy to rejoin the team's celebrations, in addition to watching other folks blatantly disrespect and ridicule the disease and its impact. to earlier this week, listening to my coworker publicly whine on zoom how covid has prevented her from celebrating her bday properly.  wtf?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My friend just tested positive. She's the first person I know to come down with it. She says she feels ok. The first person to get sick in her company was a contract worker and now several people have it. It's apparently still business as usual but with a smaller crew she says. Shouldn't they be quarantining their staff? It's a production facility where everyone passes product down an assembly line. I would think they would have to shut down for cleaning and quarantine.


----------



## Monaliceke

Covid-19 has changed the way I feel about owning valuables. I have been busy decluttering and organizing my space since March. Sold many unused bags, slgs, shoes and accessories. I realised I am not any happier to own designer stuff than simple, wearable items that I don’t need to wait for an occasion to wear them (which I don’t often have those kind of occasions to justify keeping expensive stuff). Anyway, even non-designer items will last very long if I take reasonable care of them.

At times like now, I learned that I actually don’t need many things, especially bags, shoes, jewellery, etc. All I need in my life is to be surrounded with supportive family, a few besties and a great partner (thankfully I already have) with whom I can share my joys and sorrows.  It’s unfortunate that I live far away from my family and haven’t seen them for over a year now. I really missed them very much.

I am in the process of clearing out all my seldom-used designer items and swap them with things that I will really use. It’s such a “zen” moment when I sell something and reclaim back the space in my closet. Life will be a lot simpler when I have less to worry about.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My friend just tested positive. She's the first person I know to come down with it. She says she feels ok. The first person to get sick in her company was a contract worker and now several people have it. It's apparently still business as usual but with a smaller crew she says. Shouldn't they be quarantining their staff? It's a production facility where everyone passes product down an assembly line. I would think they would have to shut down for cleaning and quarantine.


WHAT????!!!!! Not sure what country you're in but for the U.S. there was a big outbreak at a chicken plant I believe Purdue where the employees worked very close to one another and a large amount of employees became infected. Yes everyone should be in quarantine and the facility should be disinfected/sanitized. It doesn't matter if it's a small number of employees. Its behavior like this the infection rates and deaths are exploding at high numbers.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

mzbaglady1 said:


> WHAT????!!!!! Not sure what country you're in but for the U.S. there was a big outbreak at a chicken plant I believe Purdue where the employees worked very close to one another and a large amount of employees became infected. Yes everyone should be in quarantine and the facility should be disinfected/sanitized. It doesn't matter if it's a small number of employees. Its behavior like this the infection rates and deaths are exploding at high numbers.


I'm in the U.S. and I'm just really surprised at this company's lax attitude about the virus. She has been sick all week but she only told me on Friday. I work very near to her company and I drive by every day and every day last week that parking lot was packed with cars. You would never know there was an outbreak there. Her husband came down with a fever today and he's obese with diabetes. I truly hope he doesn't suffer the extreme symptoms that I've heard about. We work in a very small town as well, and it bothers me that those employees could be moving about the town, visiting businesses and eating at restaurants, knowing they have been exposed or are sick. How irresponsible!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My friend just tested positive. She's the first person I know to come down with it. She says she feels ok. The first person to get sick in her company was a contract worker and now several people have it. It's apparently still business as usual but with a smaller crew she says. Shouldn't they be quarantining their staff? It's a production facility where everyone passes product down an assembly line. I would think they would have to shut down for cleaning and quarantine.


Yea they should be quarantining their staff. How they react varies from person to person, hence the silent carriers who accidentally transmit it to their older relatives, sometimes with a deadly outcome.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea they should be quarantining their staff. How they react varies from person to person, hence the silent carriers who accidentally transmit it to their older relatives, sometimes with a deadly outcome.


I hope they're taking action that I just can't see. But that parking lot shouldn't be packed with cars if several employees are confirmed positive. I think they should shut down for two weeks while everyone quarantines. Otherwise they just keep spreading it around, right? I know that's a drastic step but my company made it sound like it was mandatory to quarantine if we knew we were exposed. We have hundreds of hours of emergency FMLA pay from the CARES Act that allow for us to stay home if exposed or sick. I thought that applied to all companies, which is why I don't understand why they don't quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## TC1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I hope they're taking action that I just can't see. But that parking lot shouldn't be packed with cars if several employees are confirmed positive. I think they should shut down for two weeks while everyone quarantines. Otherwise they just keep spreading it around, right? I know that's a drastic step but my company made it sound like it was mandatory to quarantine if we knew we were exposed. We have hundreds of hours of emergency FMLA pay from the CARES Act that allow for us to stay home if exposed or sick. I thought that applied to all companies, which is why I don't understand why they don't quarantine for 14 days.


Usually it boils down to the alimighty dollar. They don't want to shut down because of loss of income, etc. They will tell those who test positive to stay home, the others will most likely just be told to "self monitor" for symptoms. I believe this is the practice in most places now, not the shut down and disinfect route that was taken in the begining.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Got a DHL delivery Saturday, delivery guy blatantly ignored social distancing rules, didn't even wear a mask ... Wasn't the usual guy, but a temp ... It's always the same with those. If I didn't have a parcel that needed to go out that day, I would have refused the delivery. I hope that this wasn't "my/our time" to contract the virus. ... Anyway, made a calendar entry and let's see where it goes.

What angers me about this, we literally go out of our way to stay safe and abide by all the rules, cancelling everything that is not absolutely necessary - and if then such a stupid little singular encounter would lead to us contracting the virus.

Sorry, needed to get this off my chest.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## whateve

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Got a DHL delivery Saturday, delivery guy blatantly ignored social distancing rules, didn't even wear a mask ... Wasn't the usual guy, but a temp ... It's always the same with those. If I didn't have a parcel that needed to go out that day, I would have refused the delivery. I hope that this wasn't "my/our time" to contract the virus. ... Anyway, made a calendar entry and let's see where it goes.
> 
> What angers me about this, we literally go out of our way to stay safe and abide by all the rules, cancelling everything that is not absolutely necessary - and if then such a stupid little singular encounter would lead to us contracting the virus.
> 
> Sorry, needed to get this off my chest.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Don't fret. Most likely, you will be fine. You are much more at risk with a prolonged encounter. Several months ago, I completely forgot to put on a mask when the maskless UPS guy came to the door. I smiled at him and he smiled back as I took the package from his hands. It wasn't until after I closed the door that I realized what had just happened. I didn't get sick.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Thank you for comforting @whateve !! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## pixiejenna

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My friend just tested positive. She's the first person I know to come down with it. She says she feels ok. The first person to get sick in her company was a contract worker and now several people have it. It's apparently still business as usual but with a smaller crew she says. Shouldn't they be quarantining their staff? It's a production facility where everyone passes product down an assembly line. I would think they would have to shut down for cleaning and quarantine.



When we have a case we work with the health department and follow their guidelines. A outside company comes in and they sanitize the area/department the employee works in and all common areas like break rooms, bathroom, ect. They are basically spraying everything down with chemicals not ”cleaning” like what people think, it usually takes a few hours to do. It really boils down to the company and upper management on how well it is managed. I;ve had coworkers who transformed from other locations surprised how different our check in process is compared to their old store.


----------



## Tootsie17

hermes_lemming said:


> idk about you but i'm basically waiting for the end of the world.  i'm watching what's happening to england, france and italy (shutting down), thinking to myself - yep, that's us next.  like probably before 2021.
> 
> i've just given up.  my friends are split btwn quarantine fatigue (none of us are sick.. we're fine - mind you they're over 60, full of preexisting conditions, refusing to stay home, visiting one another, throwing parties, etc, basically could not GAF) and SIP (only going out when absolutely necessary, mainingint social distancing and extreme hygiene measures).
> 
> im in the latter camp but watching what happened in the dodgers winning the world series - allowing that guy to rejoin the team's celebrations, in addition to watching other folks blatantly disrespect and ridicule the disease and its impact. to earlier this week, listening to my coworker publicly whine on zoom how covid has prevented her from celebrating her bday properly.  wtf?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I too know people who think covid is totally overblown and they don't wear masks unless, they are going to stores where a mask is required.  I try my best to stay TFA from them at all costs. Stay diligent as best you can and kudos to your SIP friends.
> 
> My apologies *hermes_lemming* for posting inside your message. I goofed!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Got a DHL delivery Saturday, delivery guy blatantly ignored social distancing rules, didn't even wear a mask ... Wasn't the usual guy, but a temp ... It's always the same with those. If I didn't have a parcel that needed to go out that day, I would have refused the delivery. I hope that this wasn't "my/our time" to contract the virus. ... Anyway, made a calendar entry and let's see where it goes.
> 
> What angers me about this, we literally go out of our way to stay safe and abide by all the rules, cancelling everything that is not absolutely necessary - and if then such a stupid little singular encounter would lead to us contracting the virus.
> 
> Sorry, needed to get this off my chest.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Did he deliver it outside? I think you should be fine with a quick encounter like that.


----------



## HauteMama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Got a DHL delivery Saturday, delivery guy blatantly ignored social distancing rules, didn't even wear a mask ... Wasn't the usual guy, but a temp ... It's always the same with those. If I didn't have a parcel that needed to go out that day, I would have refused the delivery. I hope that this wasn't "my/our time" to contract the virus. ... Anyway, made a calendar entry and let's see where it goes.
> 
> What angers me about this, we literally go out of our way to stay safe and abide by all the rules, cancelling everything that is not absolutely necessary - and if then such a stupid little singular encounter would lead to us contracting the virus.
> 
> Sorry, needed to get this off my chest.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I understand your concern. And while I don't know if this is a universal approach, the state information here says that only 15 minutes within 6 feet of an infected person counts as a "probable" case. The longer you are near someone and the closer you are to their airspace, the bigger the risk. Being outside, presumably, in a relatively short encounter should be okay. You will be in my thoughts, though! I agree that it is extremely frustrating when you take all the precautions and then someone else puts you at risk.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Thank you very much! @LVlvoe_bug @HauteMama 

He was on our doorstep, and despite me asking for him to just put the parcel down, and wait for me to step away the 1.5m so he can pick-up the parcel to be collected from our hallway console. He just kept standing there waiting for me to take the parcel of his hands and hand the other one ...

With our regular guy the concept works flawless. He puts the parcels on the doorstep and steps 1.5m back. I open, and if we have a parcel to be collected, I let him know. I step away 1.5m from the console and clear path. He enters wearing his mask, scans, prints, puts the card on the console, and takes the parcel away. When he is 1.5m from the doorstep, I pick up the parcels he brought. ... Sometimes we chat a bit over a safe distance. And basically most other drivers do the same, drop the parcel on the door step and step back.

But I'm honestly feeling better now, that you re-assured and comforted me by pointing out that it is probably very unlikely there was any transmission of the virus over this short encounter, half-outside.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Pessie

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much! @LVlvoe_bug @HauteMama
> 
> He was on our doorstep, and despite me asking for him to just put the parcel down, and wait for me to step away the 1.5m so he can pick-up the parcel to be collected from our hallway console. He just kept standing there waiting for me to take the parcel of his hands and hand the other one ...
> 
> With our regular guy the concept works flawless. He puts the parcels on the doorstep and steps 1.5m back. I open, and if we have a parcel to be collected, I let him know. I step away 1.5m from the console and clear path. He enters wearing his mask, scans, prints, puts the card on the console, and takes the parcel away. When he is 1.5m from the doorstep, I pick up the parcels he brought. ... Sometimes we chat a bit over a safe distance. And basically most other drivers do the same, drop the parcel on the door step and step back.
> 
> But I'm honestly feeling better now, that you re-assured and comforted me by pointing out that it is probably very unlikely there was any transmission of the virus over this short encounter, half-outside.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I’m sure you’re ok.  I came face to face with a courier the other week - I didn’t realise he was there and opened the door just as he was placing a parcel in my porch.  We both jumped out of our skins, and although it worried me, I’m fine.  I think the chance of getting infected from a one off, and not that close encounter of a few seconds duration is extremely low.


----------



## whateve

Pessie said:


> I’m sure you’re ok.  I came face to face with a courier the other week - I didn’t realise he was there and opened the door just as he was placing a parcel in my porch.  We both jumped out of our skins, and although it worried me, I’m fine.  I think the chance of getting infected from a one off, and not that close encounter of a few seconds duration is extremely low.


I've done that too!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mellecyn

how has covid impacted my lifestyle? 
Well, being single, my life revolved around being social, outside, and going to cultural stuff/events, gym...and travel since I don´t like where I live and the weather is sh*t 90% of the year. 
So all of that had to stop. After the original shock in march, Instead I try to enjoy simple everyday life things...I cook, and I may see a couple of friends. I have put moving on hold.


----------



## HauteMama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much! @LVlvoe_bug @HauteMama
> 
> He was on our doorstep, and despite me asking for him to just put the parcel down, and wait for me to step away the 1.5m so he can pick-up the parcel to be collected from our hallway console. He just kept standing there waiting for me to take the parcel of his hands and hand the other one ...
> 
> With our regular guy the concept works flawless. He puts the parcels on the doorstep and steps 1.5m back. I open, and if we have a parcel to be collected, I let him know. I step away 1.5m from the console and clear path. He enters wearing his mask, scans, prints, puts the card on the console, and takes the parcel away. When he is 1.5m from the doorstep, I pick up the parcels he brought. ... Sometimes we chat a bit over a safe distance. And basically most other drivers do the same, drop the parcel on the door step and step back.
> 
> But I'm honestly feeling better now, that you re-assured and comforted me by pointing out that it is probably very unlikely there was any transmission of the virus over this short encounter, half-outside.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Have you considered contacting the company/courier service? I cannot imagine they would be okay with a delivery person not wearing a mask, but even if they are, they ought to be able to note that masks are mandatory in deliveries to your address. Perhaps that could eliminate future issues.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

HauteMama said:


> Have you considered contacting the company/courier service? I cannot imagine they would be okay with a delivery person not wearing a mask, but even if they are, they ought to be able to note that masks are mandatory in deliveries to your address. Perhaps that could eliminate future issues.



Hi!

I thought about it right after the incident. But after having cooled down, especially because of the comforting & putting things in perspective messages I got here - I won't pursue this matter any further. At least not, if it doesn't happen again. I don't want to be "that guy" who's complaint puts someone out of work. Which is what will likely happen to a temp.

Besides that, I've had enough "legal encounters" with courier services in the past, time to sit one out. 

What I did though, I got one of those FFP2 masks, that protect both ways, from my basement workshop and hung it by the door. 


Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LavenderIce

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I thought about it right after the incident. But after having cooled down, especially because of the comforting & putting things in perspective messages I got here - I won't pursue this matter any further. At least not, if it doesn't happen again. I don't want to be "that guy" who's complaint puts someone out of work. Which is what will likely happen to a temp.
> 
> Besides that, I've had enough "legal encounters" with courier services in the past, time to sit one out.
> 
> What I did though, I got one of those FFP2 masks, that protect both ways, from my basement workshop and hung it by the door.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Yes, having a mask by the door is a good idea!  If I have a package that will arrive that requires a signature I will leave a mask near the door.


----------



## whateve

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, having a mask by the door is a good idea!  If I have a package that will arrive that requires a signature I will leave a mask near the door.


I finally learned to put some masks near the door so I can grab one if someone comes.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much! @LVlvoe_bug @HauteMama
> 
> He was on our doorstep, and despite me asking for him to just put the parcel down, and wait for me to step away the 1.5m so he can pick-up the parcel to be collected from our hallway console. He just kept standing there waiting for me to take the parcel of his hands and hand the other one ...
> 
> With our regular guy the concept works flawless. He puts the parcels on the doorstep and steps 1.5m back. I open, and if we have a parcel to be collected, I let him know. I step away 1.5m from the console and clear path. He enters wearing his mask, scans, prints, puts the card on the console, and takes the parcel away. When he is 1.5m from the doorstep, I pick up the parcels he brought. ... Sometimes we chat a bit over a safe distance. And basically most other drivers do the same, drop the parcel on the door step and step back.
> 
> But I'm honestly feeling better now, that you re-assured and comforted me by pointing out that it is probably very unlikely there was any transmission of the virus over this short encounter, half-outside.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Don’t be afraid to ask them to back away. I would hope they understand but if not, that is on them and not you. You have to look out for yourself and you know your comfort level. I don’t think you should have an issue with a quick encounter ...I am not sure where you are but masks are a hot topic in the USA...


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm in Northern Ireland. There are regional differences due to devolved governments in the UK, so England, NI, Wales and Scotland all have slightly different Covid-19 rules. But here in Northern Ireland, gyms are open for individual exercise (no classes), all shops are open, all restaurants are closed except for takeaway, bars are shut, off-licences/supermarkets can only sell alcohol up to 8pm, my household can form a bubble with one other household (in my case my 80+year old mother) and we can visit each other inside. Hairdressers and beauty salons are closed. Masks must be worn on public transport and in shops. Schools are now open but pupils have to wear masks in communal areas and I believe there's a whole host of other rules that I'm not familiar with to do with that.
The rules change every so often depending on the spread of infection and death rates. These current regs are meant to end in a week, but there's still bound to be some after that. 
Both my husband and son are working from home and have been since the end of March.
I feel for all the young people who should be out with their friends having fun but instead are stuck in a state of limbo not able to visit them or go to the pub or restaurant. I'm an old fogey as is my DH so it doesn't affect us so much. That said, I'm thoroughly fed up with the whole thing as I'm sure everybody is. However, we live in hope.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Me at at work: Mandatory surgical masks and face shields. The new film work life and lifestyle.

Inside the studio on one of our standing sets.




Outside on location.


----------



## arnott

So my Community Centre Gym had re-opened for Badminton starting October 3, so I had been going every Saturday for the last 6 weeks!   We had just played yesterday and had already paid for next week only to find out today that it's been cancelled until further notice due to increased restrictions!


----------



## lorihmatthews

After bingeing on the Netflix series The Home Edit, I have spent an ungodly amount of money at The Container Store.


----------



## bag-mania

Wonderful news!!! I know the pharmaceutical industry often gets a lot of criticism but they deserve credit for their excellent work. The turnaround for this vaccine has been incredible and hopefully it will be put into full production soon.

*Pfizer says early analysis shows its Covid-19 vaccine is more than 90% effective*
Drugmaker Pfizer said Monday an early look at data from its coronavirus vaccine shows it is more than 90% effective -- a much better than expected efficacy if the trend continues.

The so-called interim analysis looked at the first 94 confirmed cases of Covid-19 among the more than 43,000 volunteers who got either two doses of the vaccine or a placebo. It found that fewer than 10% of infections were in participants who had been given the vaccine. More than 90% of the cases were in people who had been given a placebo.

Pfizer said that the vaccine, made with German partner BioNTech, had an efficacy rate higher than 90% at seven days after the second dose, which means protection is achieved 28 days after a person begins vaccination. The vaccine requires two doses. The US Food and Drug Administration has said it would expect at least 50% efficacy from any coronavirus vaccine.

In an interview with CNN Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta on Monday morning, Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla called the Covid-19 vaccine "the greatest medical advance" in the world's last hundred years.

"Emotions are very high. You can imagine how I felt when I heard the results yesterday at 2 p.m. I think that likely, based on impact, this will be the greatest medical advance in the last 100 years," Bourla said."It is extraordinary but it's coming at a time that the world needs it the most," Bourla said, noting that the United States has recently seen more than 100,000 daily new Covid-19 cases.

"It is extraordinary but it's coming at a time that the world needs it the most," Bourla said, noting that the United States has recently seen more than 100,000 daily new Covid-19 cases.

In a news release, the pharmaceutical giant said it plans to seek emergency use authorization from the FDA soon after volunteers have been monitored for two months after getting their second dose of vaccine, as requested by the FDA.
Pfizer said it anticipated reaching that marker by the third week of November.

In a text message to CNN, Dr. Anthony Fauci called Pfizer's results "Extraordinarily good news!"

Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said he has not seen the vaccine data himself, but he spoke to Bourla Sunday night.
https://forum.purseblog.com/javascript:void(0)


Read more: https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/09/health/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-effective/index.html


----------



## Pessie

bag-mania said:


> Wonderful news!!! I know the pharmaceutical industry often gets a lot of criticism but they deserve credit for their excellent work. The turnaround for this vaccine has been incredible and hopefully it will be put into full production soon.
> 
> *Pfizer says early analysis shows its Covid-19 vaccine is more than 90% effective*
> Drugmaker Pfizer said Monday an early look at data from its coronavirus vaccine shows it is more than 90% effective -- a much better than expected efficacy if the trend continues.
> 
> The so-called interim analysis looked at the first 94 confirmed cases of Covid-19 among the more than 43,000 volunteers who got either two doses of the vaccine or a placebo. It found that fewer than 10% of infections were in participants who had been given the vaccine. More than 90% of the cases were in people who had been given a placebo.
> 
> Pfizer said that the vaccine, made with German partner BioNTech, had an efficacy rate higher than 90% at seven days after the second dose, which means protection is achieved 28 days after a person begins vaccination. The vaccine requires two doses. The US Food and Drug Administration has said it would expect at least 50% efficacy from any coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> In an interview with CNN Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta on Monday morning, Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla called the Covid-19 vaccine "the greatest medical advance" in the world's last hundred years.
> 
> "Emotions are very high. You can imagine how I felt when I heard the results yesterday at 2 p.m. I think that likely, based on impact, this will be the greatest medical advance in the last 100 years," Bourla said."It is extraordinary but it's coming at a time that the world needs it the most," Bourla said, noting that the United States has recently seen more than 100,000 daily new Covid-19 cases.
> 
> "It is extraordinary but it's coming at a time that the world needs it the most," Bourla said, noting that the United States has recently seen more than 100,000 daily new Covid-19 cases.
> 
> In a news release, the pharmaceutical giant said it plans to seek emergency use authorization from the FDA soon after volunteers have been monitored for two months after getting their second dose of vaccine, as requested by the FDA.
> Pfizer said it anticipated reaching that marker by the third week of November.
> 
> In a text message to CNN, Dr. Anthony Fauci called Pfizer's results "Extraordinarily good news!"
> 
> Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said he has not seen the vaccine data himself, but he spoke to Bourla Sunday night.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/javascript:void(0)
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/09/health/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-effective/index.html


Fabulous news.


----------



## hermes_lemming

^ am i the only one who finds the timing of the announcement suspicious? Additionally he cashed in on the announcement and pocketed $5.6m the day ofhttps://www.cnn.com/2020/11/11/investing/pfizer-ceo-albert-bourla-stock-sale-vaccine/index.html


----------



## canto bight

hermes_lemming said:


> ^ am i the only one who finds the timing of the announcement suspicious? Additionally he cashed in on the announcement and pocketed $5.6m the day ofhttps://www.cnn.com/2020/11/11/investing/pfizer-ceo-albert-bourla-stock-sale-vaccine/index.html



Very suspicious, but more optimistic than anything.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Typical case of "assume less, know more" if you ask me. For the last couple of years the habit of screaming "scandal" at anyone and everything has risen, it's actually quite nauseating in my opinion.

This guy runs a company that, together with a German company, has created the most promising vaccine against Covid on a record timeline. There is still some risk and it's not all said and done. If it holds up, they will be working day and night to get the orders out and distribute them more or less fairly.

So if this guy signed off on this sale in August, knowingly or unknowingly that there could possibly be a breakthrough by now - which anyone knew would have a positive impact on stock value/ share price - then, in all honesty, this guy deserves every penny he "pocketed" or used to further diversify his portfolio.

If there is any solid evidence, or reliable indications that lead to solid evidence, that he or someone on his behalf did "funny business", the proper authorities will know how to deal with it. And people with knowledge on the matter should talk to them, not journalists.

If it's legal, it's legal. No matter if and how it could have been handled differently, by delaying the sale as mentioned in the article, to create a different appearance to the public.

In the end, that whole article is a lot of wasted words, paragraphs and time. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LPR200

The stats on the Pfizer study don't make sense to me-- maybe someone here can explain it? The trial had 44,000 participants. assuming 22,000 vaccine and 22,000 placebo. Let's also assume that the 94 people who tested Covid + were all in the placebo group...that means that out of the placebo group, only 0.004% got Covid. The published data seems to indicate that the Covid infection rate is 1.5- 3.5%...so how is the vaccine 90% effective?
Am I misunderstanding the stats? Is it because they used healthy young volunteers?


----------



## bag-mania

If there was any insider information tampering going on it will likely be ferreted out. The announcement was held until after the US election in order to not be accused of influencing the voting.


----------



## bag-mania

LPR200 said:


> The stats on the Pfizer study don't make sense to me-- maybe someone here can explain it? The trial had 44,000 participants. assuming 22,000 vaccine and 22,000 placebo. Let's also assume that the 94 people who tested Covid + were all in the placebo group...that means that out of the placebo group, only 0.004% got Covid. The published data seems to indicate that the Covid infection rate is 1.5- 3.5%...so how is the vaccine 90% effective?
> Am I misunderstanding the stats? Is it because they used healthy young volunteers?



I believe the 94 who tested positive were from the first group participating in the trial. Not all 44,000 people were given the vaccine/placebo at the same time, some may be several weeks apart. Maybe they don't have the final results for the rest yet but they are predicting that it will be a similar rate of infection from the results so far.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Quote from the NYT:

"Half of the participants received two doses of the vaccine three weeks apart, and half received a placebo. The first analysis was based on 94 volunteers who developed Covid-19. To calculate the efficacy rate, the independent board of experts compared how many of those 94 cases were in the placebo group, and how many were in the vaccinated group. (If all 94 had been in the placebo group, for example, the vaccine would be considered 100 percent effective.) Dr. Jansen said the outside board did not disclose to the company how many of those cases came from each group. But with a rate of more than 90 percent effectiveness, most had to have been in the placebo group." NYT Katie Thomas, David Gelles, Carl Zimmer.

-> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/09/health/covid-vaccine-pfizer.html

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

On a happy note! We now are at 13 straight days without any new cases!!!! 

It only took 8 Months to get down to 0 new cases and they were the WORST 8 Months of everyone in my state! Fingers crossed it stays this way because IF there was another outbreak, back on lockdown AGAIN! We have to live with this fact and fair hanging over our heads until March next year when the one time extended health bill expires.

The 25km limit has been lifted and Gym's, Pubs, Restaurant's are allowed to reopen - All subject to how many people at one time.

I still haven't heard anything about all my referral's and my much needed back surgery. I doubt I'll hear anything now until next year.

And the one question everyone is asking our state leader is WHY do we still need to wear a mask. No other state has to wear a mask nor is it mandatory. He plans to slowly faze the mask wearing out, but from what he is stating, it won't be fazed out until early next year.


----------



## jep0811

My company had a massive layoff and several departments are now gone. Crazy times!


----------



## Pessie

And no adverse events have been reported from the trials for the Pfizer vaccine.  Given the numbers who’ve received it I think this is good news.  Why anyone would prefer to think otherwise is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Does anyone know what to do when someone has a fever?


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> Does anyone know what to do when someone has a fever?



That's a loaded question in a Covid thread. Without knowing the specific details, a general response is to get rest, stay hydrated, and take acetaminophen. If the fever gets high seek medical attention.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hey Sunshine,

now you got me worrying, all the best for you/ or for whomever you are asking this for.

Very generally speaking, I like to sleep it off. I drink tea and go to bed. Obviously fever isn't fever. And I'm talking about the 38°C range. Come 39°C I take, like bag-mania pointed out, acetaminophen - although it's named differently here. If it's not gone after one night/day of resting/sleeping in bed, I see a doctor. Mostly what happens is that I wake up in the middle of the night, literally drenched in sweat, I get up to change the sheets, and then it's gone come the next morning.

If you experience the chills, definitely tea and acetaminophen before going to rest. If the fever doesn't go significantly down from 39° C, doctor, asap.

Kind regards & best wishes,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> That's a loaded question in a Covid thread. Without knowing the specific details, a general response is to get rest, stay hydrated, and take acetaminophen. If the fever gets high seek medical attention.


Thank you! I know it was a loaded question.
The person in question was able to basically get the same response from her doctor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hey Sunshine,
> 
> now you got me worrying, all the best for you/ or for whomever you are asking this for.
> 
> Very generally speaking, I like to sleep it off. I drink tea and go to bed. Obviously fever isn't fever. And I'm talking about the 38°C range. Come 39°C I take, like bag-mania pointed out, acetaminophen - although it's named differently here. If it's not gone after one night/day of resting/sleeping in bed, I see a doctor. Mostly what happens is that I wake up in the middle of the night, literally drenched in sweat, I get up to change the sheets, and then it's gone come the next morning.
> 
> If you experience the chills, definitely tea and acetaminophen before going to rest. If the fever doesn't go significantly down from 39° C, doctor, asap.
> 
> Kind regards & best wishes,
> Oliver


Thank you.
The doc told her to do that.
According to the doc, with covid,  the fever can linger(1-3 days). Her doc told her if her fever (higher than 103.5) does not go down with ibuprofen,  then she needs to go in asap

If the fever goes down,  she can wait it out and look for other tell-tale signs.

Thank you and @bag-mania  for reaching out!


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> The doc told her to do that.
> According to the doc, with covid,  the fever can linger(1-3 days). Her doc told her if her fever (higher than 103.5) does not go down with ibuprofen,  then she needs to go in asap
> 
> If the fever goes down,  she can wait it out and look for other tell-tale signs.
> 
> Thank you and @bag-mania  for reaching out!



Glad she got to talk with a doctor. A few years ago I had what I thought was a bad cold. On the 4th day I felt substantially worse, weak, fatigue, coughing. I thought "okay, maybe it is bronchitis instead." It was Saturday and my doctor's office was closed and I thought I could wait until Monday. Nope. At 1 pm my temperature was 99 degrees but by 6 pm it had shot up to 103. I went to an urgent care office and found much to my dismay that I had pneumonia! I can vouch for the fact that a fever situation can turn ugly quickly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> Glad she got to talk with a doctor. A few years ago I had what I thought was a bad cold. On the 4th day I felt substantially worse, weak, fatigue, coughing. I thought "okay, maybe it is bronchitis instead." It was Saturday and my doctor's office was closed and I thought I could wait until Monday. Nope. At 1 pm my temperature was 99 degrees but by 6 pm it had shot up to 103. I went to an urgent care office and found much to my dismay that I had pneumonia! I can vouch for the fact that a fever situation can turn ugly quickly.


Yes! That actually happened to her last year around November.  
Looking back we were thinking it could have been Covid related.   Who knows.


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! That actually happened to her last year around November.
> Looking back we were thinking it could have been Covid related.   Who knows.



Yeah, there's no way to know. There are plenty of other flus and viruses and they all have similar symptoms.

On the plus side, there was virtually no flu season in the Southern Hemisphere this year. That bodes well for those of us living in the Northern Hemisphere as this is normally when the cases would begin to spike. Social distancing, hand washing, and mask wearing are assumed to be the reason for the mostly nonexistent flu. (I still got a flu shot though.)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

bag-mania said:


> Yeah, there's no way to know. There are plenty of other flus and viruses and they all have similar symptoms.
> 
> On the plus side, there was virtually no flu season in the Southern Hemisphere this year. That bodes well for those of us living in the Northern Hemisphere as this is normally when the cases would begin to spike. Social distancing, hand washing, and mask wearing are assumed to be the reason for the mostly nonexistent flu. (I still got a flu shot though.)


That's good news, and I'll take all good news!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! That actually happened to her last year around November.
> Looking back we were thinking it could have been Covid related.   Who knows.


There was a nasty virus last November. I had it. I went to urgent care. It was in my lungs. However, it was too early for covid, as it hadn't been in the US yet.


----------



## 880

I’m trying to focus on the positive news about the vaccine. A big silver lining of all this time at home, is taking care of my loved ones and myself. If not for covid, I would not have started to work out daily in the park with my trainer (one of my dear friends who is also in our limited social bubble). DH and I are his only non zoom clients. On sunny days, the park is filled with people and dogs, and if you squint, you can almost imagine a covid free world again. On rainy days, it’s deserted like this.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

*sigh* I miss NY!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> *sigh* I miss NY!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver




We all miss NYC to a degree but I will say their is a wonderful "spirit" happening throughout the city
& like those all over the world, we will get through this.
Please be kind to others & show support where you can... it helps in ways that we can't even begin to imagine..


----------



## tealocean

880 said:


> I’m trying to focus on the positive news about the vaccine. A big silver lining of all this time at home, is taking care of my loved ones and myself. If not for covid, I would not have started to work out daily in the park with my trainer (one of my dear friends who is also in our limited social bubble). DH and I are his only non zoom clients. On sunny days, the park is filled with people and dogs, and if you squint, you can almost imagine a covid free world again. On rainy days, it’s deserted like this.
> View attachment 4903699
> View attachment 4903700


This looks like a beautiful place to work out!


----------



## annnabanan

I’ve been a couch potato for the last few months and it’s eating at me!


----------



## canto bight

880 said:


> I’m trying to focus on the positive news about the vaccine. A big silver lining of all this time at home, is taking care of my loved ones and myself. If not for covid, I would not have started to work out daily in the park with my trainer (one of my dear friends who is also in our limited social bubble). DH and I are his only non zoom clients. On sunny days, the park is filled with people and dogs, and if you squint, you can almost imagine a covid free world again. On rainy days, it’s deserted like this.
> View attachment 4903699
> View attachment 4903700



Your posts here and in other parts of the forum always really warm my heart.  You have such a lovely spirit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> *sigh* I miss NY!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Me too


----------



## samfalstaff

880 said:


> I’m trying to focus on the positive news about the vaccine. A big silver lining of all this time at home, is taking care of my loved ones and myself. If not for covid, I would not have started to work out daily in the park with my trainer (one of my dear friends who is also in our limited social bubble). DH and I are his only non zoom clients. On sunny days, the park is filled with people and dogs, and if you squint, you can almost imagine a covid free world again. On rainy days, it’s deserted like this.
> View attachment 4903699
> View attachment 4903700


These pictures are beautiful! This is what I imagine when I think of NYC. What a truly inspirational place to train!


----------



## Tootsie17

880 said:


> I’m trying to focus on the positive news about the vaccine. A big silver lining of all this time at home, is taking care of my loved ones and myself. If not for covid, I would not have started to work out daily in the park with my trainer (one of my dear friends who is also in our limited social bubble). DH and I are his only non zoom clients. On sunny days, the park is filled with people and dogs, and if you squint, you can almost imagine a covid free world again. On rainy days, it’s deserted like this.
> View attachment 4903699
> View attachment 4903700


Just had to add my two cents. What beautiful photos. No wonder you don't mind working out.


----------



## 880

Tootsie17 said:


> Just had to add my two cents. What beautiful photos. No wonder you don't mind working out.


Thank you so much @Tootsie17, @samfalstaff , @canto bight , @tealocean, all! 
@canto bight, thank you for your kind words; they’re very comforting right now! 
@the_black_tie_diyer, @Sunshine mama, NY misses it’s visitors and fingers crossed for the vaccine
@Love Of My Life, ITA re the need for kind spirits in this world, especially now
@annnabanan, it was hard to start exercising but my doctor read me the riot act. Plus, other tpfers like  @whateve and  @RT1 are really supportive (there are a few weight loss and exercise threads (if you scroll all the way down past all the designer brand names) welcome!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My friend and her husband have recovered from Covid. Her company did shut down for 5-6 days and hopefully they cleaned and did their best to avoid another outbreak. My brother, SIL, and nephew all have it now. My brother says they've been quarantined at home for over 2 weeks. His MIL is living with them after suffering multiple strokes over the summer so there is much worry and stress about maintaining her health. It's been awful for them but they're on the tail end of it, thank goodness. No one in my family will be gathering for the holidays this year and that makes me very sad but I understand why. I've been invited to go to holiday celebrations with some of my coworkers and their families but I think that's a bad idea. We're going to stay home this year.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The new normal lifestyle at work since September 2020:

Daily temperature checks and... 




Weekly COVID-19 tests (with a 24hr turnaround)


----------



## makeupbyomar

So I went to do a replenish make-up shop today and found this...




The owner says you have to know what you want to purchase, then they'll get it for you from the inventory room. So yeah, no displays of empty boxes or pictures of products to know what you're looking for  

At least I knew what I was looking for and they had it in stock...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

makeupbyomar said:


> So I went to do a replenish make-up shop today and found this...
> 
> View attachment 4904634
> 
> 
> The owner says you have to know what you want to purchase, then they'll get it for you from the inventory room. So yeah, no displays of empty boxes or pictures of products to know what you're looking for
> 
> At least I knew what I was looking for and they had it in stock...
> 
> View attachment 4904643


Wow! Is that because they are afraid of looting or because it is more sanitary to keep it in the back?


----------



## makeupbyomar

whateve said:


> Wow! Is that because they are afraid of looting or because it is more sanitary to keep it in the back?


More sanitary to keep it in the back due to COVID-19.


----------



## arnott

Just received my Mastercard Bill and was wondering why the amount is lower than usual.    The reason is because I finally got my refund for my Celine Dion Ticket!    Wahooo!


----------



## samfalstaff

arnott said:


> Just received my Mastercard Bill and was wondering why the amount is lower than usual.    The reason is because I finally got my refund for my Celine Dion Ticket!    Wahooo!


That's great! I'm still waiting for my airplane tickets refund.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend told me she went to meet her son's sergeant (he wante to sign up). Not only did fhe sergeant offer to handshake but no one in the facility was wearing a mask. My friend was in disbelief


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> My friend told me she went to meet her son's sergeant (he wante to sign up). Not only did fhe sergeant offer to handshake but no one in the facility was wearing a mask. My friend was in disbelief


Did he say something to the sergeant?


----------



## Ethengdurst

LemonDrop said:


> I’m upset with my chiropractors office. I have an appointment every 2 weeks. Earlier this year they seemed very compliant with covid procedures. About 3 months ago I began to notice a bit of slacking with masks. Every 2 weeks it seemed like they were pushing things a bit more. For example the front desk staff quit wearing them when they were about 15 feet away from the reception counter. Then it got to where the front receptionist wasn’t wearing it until you opened the door and stepped in. Today the front receptionist wasn’t wearing it while she spoke on the phone and then when she did it was below her nose.
> 
> they also allowed a married couple in there today without masks. I saw them laying on the exam table with out it. Then I watched from my room as all of them had a big conversation maskless at the reception.
> 
> My doctor is always masked and I always hear him wiping down the exam tables and changing out the paper when a patient leaves. But I think about all the little droplets getting everywhere.
> 
> I did say something to the front desk girl. But very benign. I don’t want issue with them. I need this doctor so bad and I need the front staff to be friendly with me and get me in. I hate that their complacency is making my health choices difficult.
> 
> we have not had many cases in our area and I think that what’s happening is they are getting complacent. I think this is going to be a very bad winter.


People get complacent until inevitably one of them gets exposed/infected with Covid.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Had a Covid patient who thought he was going home soon, his oxygen need was down to 4L nasal cannula, he was sitting up and walking around his room and talking to his family on FaceTime. He had a son on ICU and a daughter in another floor, the whole family got covid. Then in the morning they found out he was bleeding internally.  Of course we stopped blood thinners. Got a few blood transfusions. By midnight we coded him for 1 hour and 4 minutes but he was really just gone. Had to do CPR for 1 hour plus minutes! Now my wrist is injured and I’m on modified work. The family was devastated of course, but can’t imagine the feeling of the family member who got it in the first place and infected the dad. He was only 60-something years old with history of diabetes. It’s my first Covid death so I can never forget it. And I admit I was getting lax about cleaning/sanitizing after work in the hospital but now I’m as rigorous as when it all started.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ethengdurst said:


> People get complacent until inevitably one of them gets exposed/infected with Covid.


This is SOOOO true. 
We all have to  continually practice all the important safety protocols, whether we like it or not. Being bored or being tired of practicing safe measures is not a good reason to get complacent IMO.
I see it like a horror movie where the weakest person, in terms of not having self discipline, is the one who gets wiped out first.  But of course,  Covid is different in that the weakest person with no discipline could actually wipe out everyone else around him/ her first.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Sunshine mama said:


> This is SOOOO true.
> We all have to  continually practice all the important safety protocols, whether we like it or not. Being bored or being tired of practicing safe measures is not a good reason to get complacent IMO.
> I see it like a horror movie where the weakest person, in terms of not having self discipline, is the one who gets wiped out first.  But of course,  Covid is different in that the weakest person with no discipline could actually wipe out everyone else around him/ her first.


Yeah, SO true!!! In our film production right now, our cast, crew and suppliers work inside designated "bubbles", and these bubbles can't interact with each other. This is to minimize the 'weakest link' factor. Despite our multi-tiered testing and protocols we have in place, the virus does find a way, usually through a person outside our bubbles, like family members.

About a month ago on our show we've had 1 cast and 1 crew member who tested positive. We sequestered the cast member to a secure location for a two week quarantine period and shot around them, and production replaced the union crew member. And due to our testing and contact tracing protocols we have in place, no one else tested positive and the quarantined cast member fully recovered and after a battery of tests, they were medically cleared and is now shooting with us again. And due to that incident, Production modified our protocols.

And now Ontario is facing an inevitable province wide lockdown again! Because of people getting lax. And unfortunately people will have to go through what Ethengdurst experienced if we don't become more vigilant in our mask / face shield wearing, social distancing, hand sanitizing / washing protocols.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just heard JetBlue is filling up middle row seats on their planes January 2021. At this point I'm not bothering to respond back at invites to large gatherings for birthdays or holidays especially indoors. Thank goodness I can carry over into the new year all of my unused vacation and personal days into the new year Jan. 2021. This time I'm well prepared and stocked up in case of another shutdown.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just heard JetBlue is filling up middle row seats on their planes January 2021. At this point I'm not bothering to respond back at invites to large gatherings for birthdays or holidays especially indoors. Thank goodness I can carry over into the new year all of my unused vacation and personal days into the new year Jan. 2021. This time I'm well prepared and stocked up in case of another shutdown.


Even with middle seats empty,  seats in the planes are generally still too packed for my comfort.  Even business class. 
Not sure about fancy international first class flights though,  since I've never flown in those fancy planes.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Even with middle seats empty,  seats in the planes are generally still too packed for my comfort.  Even business class.
> Not sure about fancy international first class flights though,  since I've never flown in those fancy planes.


Right now my personal comfort level to get on a plane is maybe the year 2022 or private which is a dream for me.


----------



## luckylove

Ethengdurst said:


> Had a Covid patient who thought he was going home soon, his oxygen need was down to 4L nasal cannula, he was sitting up and walking around his room and talking to his family on FaceTime. He had a son on ICU and a daughter in another floor, the whole family got covid. Then in the morning they found out he was bleeding internally.  Of course we stopped blood thinners. Got a few blood transfusions. By midnight we coded him for 1 hour and 4 minutes but he was really just gone. Had to do CPR for 1 hour plus minutes! Now my wrist is injured and I’m on modified work. The family was devastated of course, but can’t imagine the feeling of the family member who got it in the first place and infected the dad. He was only 60-something years old with history of diabetes. It’s my first Covid death so I can never forget it. And I admit I was getting lax about cleaning/sanitizing after work in the hospital but now I’m as rigorous as when it all started.



This is so sad! Thank you for reminding us all to remain vigilant. I am so sorry you lost your patient.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Did he say something to the sergeant?


My friend is a "she". The mom and its her only child - he is 22 - who is thinking of enlisting.  It's a process.  She swung by because her son told her they wanted her passport number - which wierded her out.  She told the sergeant she would think about the request, refused to shake hands, simply stated she could not becauase of covid.  But the whole interaction wierded her out.  She works at a hospital and lives with her old parents so is going above and beyond to stay covide freee.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Right now my personal comfort level to get on a plane is maybe the year 2022 or private which is a dream for me.


Same - I have zero plans to board a plane until this dang thing is gone


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ethengdurst said:


> People get complacent until inevitably one of them gets exposed/infected with Covid.


Its true.  I'll take it one further.  I think folks will be lax until someone they care about dies due to Covid.

I have two former coworkers who I fret about.  One is over 60, not very healthy and she is very social and keeps it up through indoor gatherings.  SHe announced - no one she knows got covid so it probably doesnt affect her group or perhaps its a media hoax.

The other is a few decades younger and believes its weaker than the flu.  The worst thing that happens is that you're sick for a week max.

I've thrown my hands up.  Thankfully everyone else I know is saner and taking it more seriuosly.


----------



## pixiejenna

Can’t fix stupid lol if they want to not believe how bad it is they can find out the hard way. One of my coworkers who had covid finally came back. I guess is daughter was the first who got it, then his wife and his other daughter got it. He felt sick for 1 day just chills and weak so his daughter set him up for a test and forced him to go lol he tested positive. The last to get it was his son’s girlfriend and his son was the only one in his house who didn’t get it. My other coworker her friend was the first in the country to receive a double lung transplant due to the damage to his lungs had from covid, he thought covid was a hoax and was healthy no pre existing conditions. One of my former coworkers her son is a nurse and he caught it when the pandemic started luckily a mild case. His wife was completely asymptomatic and was able to take care of him without herself getting sick. It goes to show that you really have no way of knowing how much it will affect you. Some people are lucky and what it is that makes them not susceptible to covid is still unknown.

At work we have the most cases since the pandemic has started. Not too surprising since our state has been averaging 10,000 + cases a day for the past week. Work has been rough we’re extremely short handed and exceptionally busy between people panic shopping and adding in holiday shopping. The governor is hinting at another potential state wide lockdown. We’re broken into regions and have some restrictions in place however some towns have openly expressed that they will not enforce the restrictions like no eat in dining. So I feel like it’s a real toss up if we have another lockdown or not. I feel like the governor wants to do it but doesn’t want to because people are openly defying the current restrictions so if he did do it people would still just do whatever they want anyways. They really have no way to enforce it. One of my coworkers went to his home town to visit his parents and went to grab some to eat before leaving and he was shocked when he walked in, full capacity and zero people wearing masks including employees.


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> Its true.  I'll take it one further.  I think folks will be lax until someone they care about dies due to Covid.
> 
> I have two former coworkers who I fret about.  One is over 60, not very healthy and she is very social and keeps it up through indoor gatherings.  SHe announced - no one she knows got covid so it probably doesnt affect her group or perhaps its a media hoax.
> 
> The other is a few decades younger and believes its weaker than the flu.  The worst thing that happens is that you're sick for a week max.
> 
> I've thrown my hands up.  Thankfully everyone else I know is saner and taking it more seriuosly.


A lot of the ones here that aren’t wearing masks properly are older people. I just saw an elderly couple come out of the elevator in my building maskless and then put on masks when the saw me. After they got a few feet away from me, I saw them pull off their masks again.  I mean I guess it’s good that they put on the mask near me, but I don’t want to get in the elevator car immediately after they rode it with no masks on. And they are the population most at risk for getting very sick but not even taking the most basic precautions seriously.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

muddledmint said:


> A lot of the ones here that aren’t wearing masks properly are older people. I just saw an elderly couple come out of the elevator in my building maskless and then put on masks when the saw me. After they got a few feet away from me, I saw them pull off their masks again.  I mean I guess it’s good that they put on the mask near me, but I don’t want to get in the elevator car immediately after they rode it with no masks on. And they are the population most at risk for getting very sick but not even taking the most basic precautions seriously.


My 91 year old mother, who has a bit of dementia,  tells me, "I don't like to wear a mask."   I tell her, "Mom, no one likes to wear a mask."  We have this conversation every time.  She doesn't go anywhere unless I take her, so she has to wear her mask.  But, if I wasn't there, I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't.


----------



## muddledmint

Redbirdhermes said:


> My 91 year old mother, who has a bit of dementia,  tells me, "I don't like to wear a mask."   I tell her, "Mom, no one likes to wear a mask."  We have this conversation every time.  She doesn't go anywhere unless I take her, so she has to wear her mask.  But, if I wasn't there, I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't.


It’s good that she has you to watch out for her. And totally understandable that she doesn’t want to wear a mask. The people I’m talking about are more like active, younger seniors. I don’t know, do they think they are invincible or do they just think the whole pandemic is overblown/a hoax? You can tell that they just put on their masks to begrudgingly follow the rules, but they don’t really believe in them.


----------



## whateve

muddledmint said:


> A lot of the ones here that aren’t wearing masks properly are older people. I just saw an elderly couple come out of the elevator in my building maskless and then put on masks when the saw me. After they got a few feet away from me, I saw them pull off their masks again.  I mean I guess it’s good that they put on the mask near me, but I don’t want to get in the elevator car immediately after they rode it with no masks on. And they are the population most at risk for getting very sick but not even taking the most basic precautions seriously.


Is it possible that they didn't realize the dangers to others of riding the elevator without their masks? They assumed since they lived together, they didn't need to wear masks when it was just them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Can’t fix stupid lol if they want to not believe how bad it is they can find out the hard way. One of my coworkers who had covid finally came back. I guess is daughter was the first who got it, then his wife and his other daughter got it. He felt sick for 1 day just chills and weak so his daughter set him up for a test and forced him to go lol he tested positive. The last to get it was his son’s girlfriend and his son was the only one in his house who didn’t get it. My other coworker her friend was the first in the country to receive a double lung transplant due to the damage to his lungs had from covid, he thought covid was a hoax and was healthy no pre existing conditions. One of my former coworkers her son is a nurse and he caught it when the pandemic started luckily a mild case. His wife was completely asymptomatic and was able to take care of him without herself getting sick. It goes to show that you really have no way of knowing how much it will affect you. Some people are lucky and what it is that makes them not susceptible to covid is still unknown.
> 
> At work we have the most cases since the pandemic has started. Not too surprising since our state has been averaging 10,000 + cases a day for the past week. Work has been rough we’re extremely short handed and exceptionally busy between people panic shopping and adding in holiday shopping. The governor is hinting at another potential state wide lockdown. We’re broken into regions and have some restrictions in place however some towns have openly expressed that they will not enforce the restrictions like no eat in dining. So I feel like it’s a real toss up if we have another lockdown or not. I feel like the governor wants to do it but doesn’t want to because people are openly defying the current restrictions so if he did do it people would still just do whatever they want anyways. They really have no way to enforce it. One of my coworkers went to his home town to visit his parents and went to grab some to eat before leaving and he was shocked when he walked in, full capacity and zero people wearing masks including employees.


Here's the ironic part.  My maternal side of the family are all nurses.  All my aunts that live here and my mom were nurses before they were retired.  We literally grew up to seeing them heading straight to the shower and discarding their scrubs carefully before greeting their family after a work shift.

I dont understand how they can be so daft.

So whenever I hear stories about how they're visiting each other, cousins included (and one of my cousins is 7 months pregnant) and my former colleagues hanging out at small gatherings and traveling all over the US - bar and restaurant hopping - its like dead man walking.  All of them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just because they should know better doesn’t mean that they’ll practice it.

One of my coworkers who just had his first kid his wife made all family who wanted to see the baby take & pass a covid test before they’d be allowed to see her. It’s kind of funny but I also don’t blame her either. Because of the rise in cases at work she made him take one last week to make sure he didn’t catch it from work.


----------



## muddledmint

whateve said:


> Is it possible that they didn't realize the dangers to others of riding the elevator without their masks? They assumed since they lived together, they didn't need to wear masks when it was just them.


I’m guessing that is the case. I doubt they are doing it maliciously. They just don’t take it seriously and/or don’t believe that masks are protective/prevent spread. But after all this time, and all the media coverage, I just don’t know how people can think like this!


----------



## LemonDrop

mzbaglady1 said:


> *Just heard JetBlue is filling up middle row seats on their planes January 2021*.



I personally think that the middle seat being open is more of a mental comfort thing than an actual physical safety measure.  If someone was sitting next to me in a middle seat on an airplane I would probably have a full fledged panic attack.  But, in all reality when I flew last, the person in front who leaned their seat back was probably just as close (breathing wise) as a middle seat persons face would have been. I have to find ways to make myself safe while flying and not depend on empty middle seats as a false sense of security. The airplanes had ventilation systems prior to all this anyway.


----------



## LemonDrop

I got food poisoning earlier this week.  It was a fast reminder of how weak and vulnerable we can be. I am more mentally at ease for a second lock down because of it.  It was terrible feeling so helpless.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Same - I have zero plans to board a plane until this dang thing is gone


I HAD to fly 2 times already. No choice.  No fun.
My 3 DDs HAD to fly several times, all due to universities closing after making the students move in, then move out due to COVID. 
They HAVE to do it  again in January. 
One DD wants to fly home from school in December,  then go back in late January.
I really don't know what to do with that.
On one hand, I don't  want her to be alone.
But still, I don't want her to unnecessarily get on the planes TWICE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I got food poisoning earlier this week.  It was a fast reminder of how weak and vulnerable we can be. I am more mentally at ease for a second lock down because of it.  It was terrible feeling so helpless.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> I HAD to fly 2 times already. No choice.  No fun.
> My 3 DDs HAD to fly several times, all due to universities closing after making the students move in, then move out due to COVID.
> They HAVE to do it  again in January.
> One DD wants to fly home from school in December,  then go back in late January.
> I really don't know what to do with that.
> On one hand, I don't  want her to be alone.
> But still, I don't want her to unnecessarily get on the planes TWICE!


@LemonDrop IF I had to fly it's either this or no flying for me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> @LemonDrop IF I had to fly it's either this or no flying for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906671


I wish I had these!


----------



## bag-mania

For those of you worried about airplane travel, there have been studies that show that the filtration system in planes is so effective that the chances of Covid transmission is very low if everyone on the plane wears a mask. Really the much higher danger of contracting it happens while moving through the airport to get to your plane.

From MIT Medical:

At first thought, a narrow metal tube in which strangers are crammed together for hours might seem like a flying petri dish, especially during a pandemic. The reality is a bit more nuanced. While there are risks associated with flying, it may be safer than you think.

For starters, the air quality on a commercial airliner is actually quite high, with the air volume in the cabin being completely refreshed every two to four minutes. Air flows into the cabin vertically — it enters from overhead vents and is sent downward in a circular motion, exiting at floor level. Once air leaves the cabin, about half is dumped outside, and the rest is sent through HEPA (high-efficiency particulate air) filters, similar to those used in hospitals, before being mixed with fresh outside air and entering the cabin again.

Of course, passengers and crewmembers moving up and down the aisles can disrupt this airflow, altering the path of any airborne particles. And while the HEPA filters used in commercial aviation can filter out 99.97% of virus-sized particles, they can’t capture every respiratory droplet or viral aerosol before someone else inhales it.

Still, the design of air-handling systems on commercial aircraft makes it unlikely that you’ll be breathing in air from anyone more than a few rows away. In fact, a 2018 study that examined the transmission of droplet-mediated respiratory illnesses during transcontinental flights found that an infectious passenger with influenza or another droplet-transmitted respiratory infection was highly unlikely to infect passengers seated farther away than two seats on either side or one row in front or in back.

And that was without masks.

Your flight will be even safer if your airline requires all passengers and crewmembers to wear face coverings, which are designed to contain respiratory droplets before they can be expelled into the air. There’s real-world evidence that masks on planes can make a difference. Early in the coronavirus pandemic, a man flew from Wuhan to Toronto with a dry cough and subsequently tested positive for COVID-19. He wore a mask during the flight, and no other passengers were infected.

Read more: https://medical.mit.edu/covid-19-updates/2020/09/how-safe-air-travel


----------



## LemonDrop

@mzbaglady1 @Sunshine mama 
Naomi Campbell at the airport.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> @mzbaglady1 @Sunshine mama
> Naomi Campbell at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 4907848


Actually on one of my flights,  a guy that sat in front of me didn't look too different from this picture.  He had a super-duper mask on, and a face shield.


----------



## meowmeow94

I just can’t with covid anymore. All my travel plans postponed. I’m confused as ever because I love planning. It wasn’t something happy to see my plans not yet coming thru. Still staying positive tho!


----------



## LemonDrop

I think planes just seem scary. But in all actuality they are being cleaned more than I have ever seen in my 20 years. I am a flight attendant. Many of my co workers have been going non stop since March and in no way have we had a mass outbreak among crew. I can't speak for all planes but the planes we fly the fresh air comes in constantly. It is from outside the plane, travels over the engine compartment where it is warmed and comes into the plane where it circulates through a filter. This is why sometimes when you are at the gate you might get a whiff of jet fuel sucked into the cabin. I plan to fly in December or January. For me it a matter of what lockdown restrictions are.  I honestly think traveling cross country by car stopping in gas stations, hotels, fast food, grocery stores would be a lot more risk than one day of airline travel.


----------



## zinacef

LemonDrop said:


> I think planes just seem scary. But in all actuality they are being cleaned more than I have ever seen in my 20 years. I am a flight attendant. Many of my co workers have been going non stop since March and in no way have we had a mass outbreak among crew. I can't speak for all planes but the planes we fly the fresh air comes in constantly. It is from outside the plane, travels over the engine compartment where it is warmed and comes into the plane where it circulates through a filter. This is why sometimes when you are at the gate you might get a whiff of jet fuel sucked into the cabin. I plan to fly in December or January. For me it a matter of what lockdown restrictions are.  I honestly think traveling cross country by car stopping in gas stations, hotels, fast food, grocery stores would be a lot more risk than one day of airline travel.


What you are saying actually makes sense. It’s like in the hospital, when COVID first came in , the consciousness to clean, to control was so intense. Although nowadays, the system has relaxed a bit. Airline industry has to do what is required and nowadays to be safe and clean is widely scrutinized. And , no pun intended, if they want the business to keep on flying, airlines has to meet the standard. of course, customers has to wear mask and practice common sense at all times. I haven’t flown yet but we’ve traveled by land.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The USA is making headlines here and all for the wrong reasons.  The highest number of cases and death toll in the World. Over 11 Million cases and in just one week one Million new cases. Something needs to be done NOW - Waiting for a vaccine that may or may not be ready until mid next year is not the answer either. Next week you could be at 2 Million new cases and then it just snowballs down from there. That's a really very scary thought and somewhere I wouldn't want to be.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The USA is making headlines here and all for the wrong reasons.  The highest number of cases and death toll in the World. Over 11 Million cases and in just one week one Million new cases. Something needs to be done NOW - Waiting for a vaccine that may or may not be ready until mid next year is not the answer either. Next week you could be at 2 Million new cases and then it just snowballs down from there. That's a really very scary thought and somewhere I wouldn't want to be.


I’m in the US, in the Midwest and it’s scary and frustrating! I cannot believe the cases are just coming from restaurants. Some people don’t believe it’s real or won’t wear a mask. I just don’t get it....


----------



## Redbirdhermes

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The USA is making headlines here and all for the wrong reasons.  The highest number of cases and death toll in the World. Over 11 Million cases and in just one week one Million new cases. Something needs to be done NOW - Waiting for a vaccine that may or may not be ready until mid next year is not the answer either. Next week you could be at 2 Million new cases and then it just snowballs down from there. That's a really very scary thought and somewhere I wouldn't want to be.


Our state governor came out yesterday to request that college students stay on campus for Thanksgiving next week,  and not come home if it is only for a few days.   Our family is not getting together for Thanksgiving.   We are having a  Zoom call that morning instead.


----------



## whateve

I'm so bored that I just ordered a knitting kit and a crochet kit.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> @mzbaglady1 @Sunshine mama
> Naomi Campbell at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 4907848


That's me for sure. Only Naomi can make wearing a hazmat suit chic. I had on one this is years ago walked into a bagel shop on a early Sunday morning and the customers ran out. I  forgot my belt around my waist was the caution tape the suit was too large. They thought I was contaminated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The USA is making headlines here and all for the wrong reasons.  The highest number of cases and death toll in the World. Over 11 Million cases and in just one week one Million new cases. Something needs to be done NOW - Waiting for a vaccine that may or may not be ready until mid next year is not the answer either. Next week you could be at 2 Million new cases and then it just snowballs down from there. That's a really very scary thought and somewhere I wouldn't want to be.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m in the US, in the Midwest and it’s scary and frustrating! I cannot believe the cases are just coming from restaurants. Some people don’t believe it’s real or won’t wear a mask. I just don’t get it....



Walking into a restaurant  to pick-up an order is a real scary thing!
People wear their masks into the restaurant. 
They all eat with no masks on of course. 
Then they put on their masks to walk out of the restaurant. 
Restaurant air quality is probably really bad in terms of Covid.


----------



## muddledmint

Sunshine mama said:


> Walking into a restaurant  to pick-up an order is a real scary thing!
> People wear their masks into the restaurant.
> They all eat with no masks on of course.
> Then they put on their masks to walk out of the restaurant.
> Restaurant air quality is probably really bad in terms of Covid.


I honestly have no idea why anyone would want to eat inside a restaurant right now


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Walking into a restaurant  to pick-up an order is a real scary thing!
> People wear their masks into the restaurant.
> They all eat with no masks on of course.
> Then they put on their masks to walk out of the restaurant.
> Restaurant air quality is probably really bad in terms of Covid.


I did this but I was the first and only person in the restaurant. By the time I left diners was placed at every other table. Some restaurants have updated their ventilation system and most are not at their full capacity. No. I wouldn't do indoor dining if the restaurant looks like they are at their capacity. What I think is blowing the numbers high is large gatherings parties,  weddings, etc. The I gotta have my freedom mentality.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Walking into a restaurant  to pick-up an order is a real scary thing!
> People wear their masks into the restaurant.
> They all eat with no masks on of course.
> Then they put on their masks to walk out of the restaurant.
> Restaurant air quality is probably really bad in terms of Covid.


I know! I went to pick up an order and all I could focus on were the people eating with no masks. My order wasn’t ready and I started to panic and left. I had to send another person in to get the order.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The USA is making headlines here and all for the wrong reasons.  The highest number of cases and death toll in the World. Over 11 Million cases and in just one week one Million new cases. Something needs to be done NOW - Waiting for a vaccine that may or may not be ready until mid next year is not the answer either. Next week you could be at 2 Million new cases and then it just snowballs down from there. That's a really very scary thought and somewhere I wouldn't want to be.


There is no way the US could be locked down like you were. It's just not possible. I'm sure there are a lot of people wanting something to be done..no one can agree on what that is.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> There is no way the US could be locked down like you were. It's just not possible. I'm sure there are a lot of people wanting something to be done..no one can agree on what that is.



I know! And that's the really sad part. 

It took us 4 LONG months to get to Zero number of cases (19 days straight now) and not without sacrifice from everybody in my state. And the highest number of cases in my state was just over 700 cases, I cannot even fathom thousands of new daily cases in just one state.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TC1 said:


> There is no way the US could be locked down like you were. It's just not possible. I'm sure there are a lot of people wanting something to be done..no one can agree on what that is.


i could not imagine the US with a lockdown like that. People would not comply...I don’t know what the answer is anymore to get the cases down.....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I know! And that's the really sad part.
> 
> It took us 4 LONG months to get to Zero number of cases (19 days straight now) and not without sacrifice from everybody in my state. And the highest number of cases in my state was just over 700 cases, I cannot even fathom thousands of new daily cases in just one state.


This is my state every day...Congrats to your country!!!


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m in the US, in the Midwest and it’s scary and frustrating! I cannot believe the cases are just coming from restaurants. Some people don’t believe it’s real or won’t wear a mask. I just don’t get it....



I think a lot of it is people making exceptions they shouldn't make. They might be careful when they are out and about. But then they do things like let their daughter's boyfriend come over and hang out at the house or let their best friend come over because she seems healthy or have extended family members over because they decide they absolutely _have_ to see them in person. They want to feel "normal" and they don't believe it is much of a risk. 

You take a risk each time you leave the home or have somebody in who doesn't live there.


----------



## canadianbaglover

meowmeow94 said:


> I just can’t with covid anymore. All my travel plans postponed. I’m confused as ever because I love planning. It wasn’t something happy to see my plans not yet coming thru. Still staying positive tho!


 
I can totally relate to this!! As someone who loves to plan, the hardest part of the pandemic has been all of the uncertainty that stops me from being able to plan... Still, I'm thankful and counting my blessing everyday that nothing more major than inconveniences have occurred to me because of the pandemic. Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> I think a lot of it is people making exceptions they shouldn't make. They might be careful when they are out and about. But then they do things like let their daughter's boyfriend come over and hang out at the house or let their best friend come over because she seems healthy or have extended family members over because they decide they absolutely _have_ to see them in person. They want to feel "normal" and they don't believe it is much of a risk.
> 
> You take a risk each time you leave the home or have somebody in who doesn't live there.


We haven't seen our kids in months! The few times our son came over, we made him sit outside over 10 feet away and we wore masks.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> We haven't seen our kids in months! The few times our son came over, we made him sit outside over 10 feet away and we wore masks.



That is what you have to do. Unfortunately, it's obvious not everyone is taking precautions.


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> We haven't seen our kids in months! The few times our son came over, we made him sit outside over 10 feet away and we wore masks.


Just awful. When my parents come over, my kids get so sad afterwards because they can't hug the grandparents. It's heartbreaking but just so necessary.


----------



## samfalstaff

My family is going back and forth about whether or not to get together for Thanksgiving. Reading the news you'd think we were crazy to even contemplate it. We've all been quarantining (or isolating) in our own bubble, but my kids are the weakest link since they attend school (preschool and kindergarten). The schools are doing EVERYTHING they can to avoid an outbreak and so far they have succeeded. However, the numbers for our state (CA) are steadily rising.


----------



## nycmamaofone

samfalstaff said:


> My family is going back and forth about whether or not to get together for Thanksgiving. Reading the news you'd think we were crazy to even contemplate it. We've all been quarantining (or isolating) in our own bubble, but my kids are the weakest link since they attend school (preschool and kindergarten). The schools are doing EVERYTHING they can to avoid an outbreak and so far they have succeeded. However, the numbers for our state (CA) are steadily rising.


I’m having the same dilemma. Things are getting worse here too. Not sure if being tested prior to meeting is good enough.


----------



## Ethengdurst

I saw this on social media and made me LOL’d, just wanted to share


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know! I went to pick up an order and all I could focus on were the people eating with no masks. My order wasn’t ready and I started to panic and left. I had to send another person in to get the order.


I just wait outside.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> I just wait outside.


Next time I’m staying in the car!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

Well so far my state is only going up one level of restrictions despite our 10,000+ new cases a day. With more mild threats of another lockdown. I feel like they’re waiting until after thanksgiving weekend to go on lockdown. Work has been freaking exhausting panic shopping is back hard, I’m glad I stocked up on TP and paper towels a few weeks ago. Everything is flying out as fast as it is coming in quit literally. We’re struggling just maintaining the basics with so many employees out with covid.


----------



## LavenderIce

LemonDrop said:


> @mzbaglady1 @Sunshine mama
> Naomi Campbell at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 4907848



She was doing this even before Covid.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> Well so far my state is only going up one level of restrictions despite our 10,000+ new cases a day. With more mild threats of another lockdown. I feel like they’re waiting until after thanksgiving weekend to go on lockdown. Work has been freaking exhausting panic shopping is back hard, I’m glad I stocked up on TP and paper towels a few weeks ago. Everything is flying out as fast as it is coming in quit literally. We’re struggling just maintaining the basics with so many employees out with covid.



I wish I had stocked up on TP when I went to Costco earlier this month.  I went this morning, saw how full the parking lot was and drove away.  Fortunately, I picked some up at Target.  I should be good through the holidays.

On another note, I just came from a zoom meeting and my manager said we have more covid positive staff than patients.  Likely community acquired. We're back to maximum restrictions so I hope things slow down.


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> I wish I had stocked up on TP when I went to Costco earlier this month.  I went this morning, saw how full the parking lot was and drove away.  Fortunately, I picked some up at Target.  I should be good through the holidays.
> 
> On another note, I just came from a zoom meeting and my manager said we have more covid positive staff than patients.  Likely community acquired. We're back to maximum restrictions so I hope things slow down.



I noticed two weeks ago I was half way through both of them and made sure to stock up because I knew after Halloween cases were going to skyrocket up. I probably use paper towels more than TP because of my pets lol.

I also forgot to mention that our new restrictions will limit grocery stores to 50% capacity and non essentials to 25% capacity. I expect the next two days to be insane. We are also starting to get pretty cold, which will make it hard for people waiting in line outside to come in.


----------



## lorihmatthews

We're going backwards here in San Francisco; all indoor dining that had just opened up at 25% capacity is now shut down again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4908097
> 
> 
> I saw this on social media and made me LOL’d, just wanted to share


Yes! Totally agree.
It's like a horror movie when the audience is like...no no no! Don't do that!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In my neck of the woods filming has commenced for a new Movie called Blacklight starring Liam Neeson and Guy Pearce. They were only filming just last week in a National park not far from me. Very tempted to go have a peak, but I didn't. 

We also had Tom Hanks filming in another state earlier this year - But he had to quarantine due to testing positive with his wife. Then once cleared resumed filming.

Now there's another Lockdown in SA with stage 4 restrictions as of midnight last night due to an outbreak. And of coarse it's come from a Security guard working at a Hotel with people in quarantine who was also working another part time job and infected everyone. Ugh!

They need to STOP using Security guards who work at multiple locations, especially if they are working with people in a Hotel under quarantine! Hasn't anyone learned that's what caused our second wave here in my state?????? SMH.


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> In my neck of the woods filming has commenced for a new Movie called Blacklight starring Liam Neeson and Guy Pearce. They were only filming just last week in a National park not far from me. Very tempted to go have a peak, but I didn't.
> 
> We also had Tom Hanks filming in another state earlier this year - But he had to quarantine due to testing positive with his wife. Then once cleared resumed filming.
> 
> Now there's another Lockdown in SA with stage 4 restrictions as of midnight last night due to an outbreak. And of coarse it's come from a Security guard working at a Hotel with people in quarantine who was also working another part time job and infected everyone. Ugh!
> 
> They need to STOP using Security guards who work at multiple locations, especially if they are working with people in a Hotel under quarantine! Hasn't anyone learned that's what caused our second wave here in my state?????? SMH.


They did something similar in my area early on. They had nursing home staff moving among several nursing homes, so all of them had massive outbreaks.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think my brother has covid. I guess that he had a really bad fever and over the weekend was severely dehydrated. They hooked him up to a IV for fluids almost had to go to the ER. They tested him but he won’t get the results until this coming Sunday because the state they live in have testing supply chain issues. Just found out he’s about 7-8 days in at this point.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I think my brother has covid. I guess that he had a really bad fever and over the weekend was severely dehydrated. They hooked him up to a IV for fluids almost had to go to the ER. They tested him but he won’t get the results until this coming Sunday because the state they live in have testing supply chain issues. Just found out he’s about 7-8 days in at this point.


I'm sorry to read this. I hope he has a swift recovery.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks I hope so too. My dad talked to him over the weekend but he just said he may have been exposed to it at work. So I don’t know if my dad didn’t really comprehend what he was told and only half remembered when telling me or if my brother wasn’t quite there when they were talking.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I was supposed to have hook ups and venting installed for a washer and dryer today but my plumber rescheduled due to Covid. His employee's son was exposed at school and they were still waiting on his test results. We initially discussed continuing as planned but I was uneasy about having a worker in my home with a known exposure. I even thought about letting them do the work and then I would stay in a hotel for a few days but that didn't really make any sense, who really knows how long the virus lives on surfaces? Then our state and schools shut down again and my plumber asked if we could reschedule the work for a Saturday in December so his employee could work with less interruptions from his five homeschooling kids. I didn't realize how worried I was until I felt the relief of the project being moved out, allowing time for test results to come in and reducing exposure from kids that would have been in school. This is a terrible time to have a home project in the works but I have to take the chance. I'm putting myself at risk every week at the laundromat. I'd rather let the workers in for one day and then be able to stay safe at home.  I'll have two plumbers and an inspector in here, all wearing masks. I hope all goes well, it will be really nice to get this stress out of my life so I can go back to just stressing about the virus and my job.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> I think my brother has covid. I guess that he had a really bad fever and over the weekend was severely dehydrated. They hooked him up to a IV for fluids almost had to go to the ER. They tested him but he won’t get the results until this coming Sunday because the state they live in have testing supply chain issues. Just found out he’s about 7-8 days in at this point.



Oh no! Praying for a speedy recovery! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Brother!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> They did something similar in my area early on. They had nursing home staff moving among several nursing homes, so all of them had massive outbreaks.



It ran rampant in our Nursing homes too - So many died due to care workers working at multiple locations. Lawsuits are and have been filed left, right and center by those who lost their loved ones due to negligence. Sedating patent's so they don't have to check on them all the time due to lack of care workers and/or sheer laziness is beyond deplorable. Not to mention those who were not feed, slept in soiled bedding, not wearing clean clothing and left without medication. Harrowing, just harrowing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

M


pixiejenna said:


> I think my brother has covid. I guess that he had a really bad fever and over the weekend was severely dehydrated. They hooked him up to a IV for fluids almost had to go to the ER. They tested him but he won’t get the results until this coming Sunday because the state they live in have testing supply chain issues. Just found out he’s about 7-8 days in at this point.


May I ask what state is having this supply chain issue?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I was supposed to have hook ups and venting installed for a washer and dryer today but my plumber rescheduled due to Covid. His employee's son was exposed at school and they were still waiting on his test results. We initially discussed continuing as planned but I was uneasy about having a worker in my home with a known exposure. I even thought about letting them do the work and then I would stay in a hotel for a few days but that didn't really make any sense, who really knows how long the virus lives on surfaces? Then our state and schools shut down again and my plumber asked if we could reschedule the work for a Saturday in December so his employee could work with less interruptions from his five homeschooling kids. I didn't realize how worried I was until I felt the relief of the project being moved out, allowing time for test results to come in and reducing exposure from kids that would have been in school. This is a terrible time to have a home project in the works but I have to take the chance. I'm putting myself at risk every week at the laundromat. I'd rather let the workers in for one day and then be able to stay safe at home.  I'll have two plumbers and an inspector in here, all wearing masks. I hope all goes well, it will be really nice to get this stress out of my life so I can go back to just stressing about the virus and my job.



We are having a new water softener and water purifier installed on Monday.  We purchased a couple of HEPA air purifiers for our home which cleans up contaminated air, which is the main source of transmission.  We will all wear masks, and I plan to remain in a different room and just check on their progress periodically.

I think you will be much better off not going to the laundromat.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Redbirdhermes said:


> We are having a new water softener and water purifier installed on Monday.  We purchased a couple of HEPA air purifiers for our home which cleans up contaminated air, which is the main source of transmission.  We will all wear masks, and I plan to remain in a different room and just check on their progress periodically.
> 
> I think you will be much better off not going to the laundromat.  Good luck with your project.


Thank you! And good luck with yours as well!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Toilet paper is sold out again.


----------



## bag-mania

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Toilet paper is sold out again.



It's insane. Everybody panics and the first thing they do is buy up all the toilet paper and paper towels.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I was supposed to have hook ups and venting installed for a washer and dryer today but my plumber rescheduled due to Covid. His employee's son was exposed at school and they were still waiting on his test results. We initially discussed continuing as planned but I was uneasy about having a worker in my home with a known exposure. I even thought about letting them do the work and then I would stay in a hotel for a few days but that didn't really make any sense, who really knows how long the virus lives on surfaces? Then our state and schools shut down again and my plumber asked if we could reschedule the work for a Saturday in December so his employee could work with less interruptions from his five homeschooling kids. I didn't realize how worried I was until I felt the relief of the project being moved out, allowing time for test results to come in and reducing exposure from kids that would have been in school. This is a terrible time to have a home project in the works but I have to take the chance. I'm putting myself at risk every week at the laundromat. I'd rather let the workers in for one day and then be able to stay safe at home.  I'll have two plumbers and an inspector in here, all wearing masks. I hope all goes well, it will be really nice to get this stress out of my life so I can go back to just stressing about the virus and my job.


I had a treadmill delivered and I was so nervous having them come in the house. I opened all the windows and kept the door open. We all wore masks and I kept it on awhile after they left to let things air out....I also wiped everything down they touched. I think you should be ok as long as the masks are on and worn properly...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I was supposed to have hook ups and venting installed for a washer and dryer today but my plumber rescheduled due to Covid. His employee's son was exposed at school and they were still waiting on his test results. We initially discussed continuing as planned but I was uneasy about having a worker in my home with a known exposure. I even thought about letting them do the work and then I would stay in a hotel for a few days but that didn't really make any sense, who really knows how long the virus lives on surfaces? Then our state and schools shut down again and my plumber asked if we could reschedule the work for a Saturday in December so his employee could work with less interruptions from his five homeschooling kids. I didn't realize how worried I was until I felt the relief of the project being moved out, allowing time for test results to come in and reducing exposure from kids that would have been in school. This is a terrible time to have a home project in the works but I have to take the chance. I'm putting myself at risk every week at the laundromat. I'd rather let the workers in for one day and then be able to stay safe at home.  I'll have two plumbers and an inspector in here, all wearing masks. I hope all goes well, it will be really nice to get this stress out of my life so I can go back to just stressing about the virus and my job.


Can you have your windows open?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I was supposed to have hook ups and venting installed for a washer and dryer today but my plumber rescheduled due to Covid. His employee's son was exposed at school and they were still waiting on his test results. We initially discussed continuing as planned but I was uneasy about having a worker in my home with a known exposure. I even thought about letting them do the work and then I would stay in a hotel for a few days but that didn't really make any sense, who really knows how long the virus lives on surfaces? Then our state and schools shut down again and my plumber asked if we could reschedule the work for a Saturday in December so his employee could work with less interruptions from his five homeschooling kids. I didn't realize how worried I was until I felt the relief of the project being moved out, allowing time for test results to come in and reducing exposure from kids that would have been in school. This is a terrible time to have a home project in the works but I have to take the chance. I'm putting myself at risk every week at the laundromat. I'd rather let the workers in for one day and then be able to stay safe at home.  I'll have two plumbers and an inspector in here, all wearing masks. I hope all goes well, it will be really nice to get this stress out of my life so I can go back to just stressing about the virus and my job.


I forgot to include that I sprayed Lysol everywhere when they left!


----------



## zinacef

Went to Costco yesterday then Sam’s today—- no toilet paper or paper towel. OMG, hoarding again including some food.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

zinacef said:


> Went to Costco yesterday then Sam’s today—- no toilet paper or paper towel. OMG, hoarding again including some food.


I’ve had problems finding paper towels in my area.....I can’t believe we are going through this again!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sunshine mama said:


> M
> 
> May I ask what state is having this supply chain issue?



He lives in Oregon. I’m in Illinois and we have plenty of testing available both though the state and doctors offices. Most get their results in 2-3 days here. There’s a “quicker” 24 hour test buy my work doesn’t accept those results to come back.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ugh! It’s hunting season in my area and found out a person I hang with went to a hunting party in a bar. I don’t know what to do. Do I stay away from this person now or am I overreacting?


----------



## nycmamaofone

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! It’s hunting season in my area and found out a person I hang with went to a hunting party in a bar. I don’t know what to do. Do I stay away from this person now or am I overreacting?


Stay away.


----------



## luckylove

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! It’s hunting season in my area and found out a person I hang with went to a hunting party in a bar. I don’t know what to do. Do I stay away from this person now or am I overreacting?



Most of our socialization has been virtual gatherings with friends and family. I would not feel comfortable attending a party or hanging out with anyone who recently has attended a large function. We were recently invited out by some old friends we hadn't seen in awhile. As tempting as it was, once I discovered how often they were traveling and gathering with others, we politely declined. Many people in my area have pandemic fatigue and are letting their guards down. Now, cases are spiking in many states, so to me, socializing with someone who attended a large gathering or party is not worth the risk.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Since the film industry is exempt from the Lockdown in Toronto, and due to the holidays fast approaching and the _possibility _of the lockdown being extended well into the New Year, the Production I am working on has decided to increase our shooting schedule from a 5 day work week to a 6 day work week for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I forgot to include that I sprayed Lysol everywhere when they left!


Where and when were you able get Lysol?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Where and when were you able get Lysol?


They have had it in stores near me for awhile. I was surprised there was an aisle stocked of toilet paper...


----------



## Sunshine mama

luckylove said:


> Most of our socialization has been virtual gatherings with friends and family. I would not feel comfortable attending a party or hanging out with anyone who recently has attended a large function. We were recently invited out by some old friends we hadn't seen in awhile. As tempting as it was, once I discovered how often they were traveling and gathering with others, we politely declined. Many people in my area have pandemic fatigue and are letting their guards down. Now, cases are spiking in many states, so to me, socializing with someone who attended a large gathering or party is not worth the risk.


I can understand that we all are going through pandemic fatigue. 
I also understand that since some people live with horrendous people, they need to get out as much as  possible for sanity and safety.
But for the rest of us who live in or better than "normal" conditions, where is the perseverance and patience???
Why are the adults acting like little children who have no guidance?
I remember teaching my children to work hard at school and in life because perseverance and patience pay off. But as we all know,  in actuality, there's no such thing as the "end" in anything in life, until death.
Everything in life is a work in progress Imo.
If not this pandemic,  it will be something else in the future.
We must stay focused and have patience and perseverance.
Just my opinion about life in general, especially looking through the lens of this pandemic.
I'm hoping for the best for everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They have had it in stores near me for awhile. I was surprised there was an aisle stocked of toilet paper...


Lucky!
I've got plenty of TP, but I've not seen one can of Lysol since March!


----------



## luckylove

Sunshine mama said:


> I can understand that we all are going through pandemic fatigue.
> I also understand that since some people live with horrendous people, they need to get out as much as  possible for sanity and safety.
> But for the rest of us who live in or better than "normal" conditions, where is the perseverance and patience???
> Why are the adults acting like little children who have no guidance?
> I remember teaching my children to work hard at school and in life because perseverance and patience pay off. But as we all know,  in actuality, there's no such thing as the "end" in anything in life, until death.
> Everything in life is a work in progress Imo.
> If not this pandemic,  it will be something else in the future.
> We must stay focused and have patience and perseverance.
> Just my opinion about life in general, especially looking through the lens of this pandemic.
> I'm hoping for the best for everyone!



Amen, to that, Sunshine mama! Now is not the time to let out down our guard! Patience and persistence is key. Stay safe and Stay well everyone!


----------



## Lake Effect

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh! It’s hunting season in my area and found out a person I hang with went to a hunting party in a bar. I don’t know what to do. Do I stay away from this person now or am I overreacting?


You are not overreacting. What's going on now is what I call, small gathering spread. I am passing on my niece's Thanksgiving dinner. If she was only inviting her immediate family, aka, my bubble, I would. But her fiancée's father and uncles are coming. So I am declining.
And the fact that one of the uncle's hit on me obnoxiously last year at their Thanksgiving dinner (and then got all pouty when I told him to back off)  made it easier to say no. But even if he was not invited, I would still say no.
My best friend is very involved with her husband's family (baby sitting grandchildren), visiting her elderly parents weekly with her brother and/or husband, and is still out shopping at thrift store for her online resale business. I only see her now in a parking lot sitting at least six feet apart and we bring our own coffee, snacks or brown bag meal, etc. She has no problem going out and about, and she respects my request for distanced meet ups. We do it about every other weekend. Occasionally other friends join us.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lake Effect said:


> You are not overreacting. What's going on now is what I call, small gathering spread. I am passing on my niece's Thanksgiving dinner. If she was only inviting her immediate family, aka, my bubble, I would. But her fiancée's father and uncles are coming. So I am declining.
> And the fact that one of the uncle's hit on me obnoxiously last year at their Thanksgiving dinner (and then got all pouty when I told him to back off)  made it easier to say no. But even if he was not invited, I would still say no.
> My best friend is very involved with her husband's family (baby sitting grandchildren), visiting her elderly parents weekly with her brother and/or husband, and is still out shopping at thrift store for her online resale business. I only see her now in a parking lot sitting at least six feet apart and we bring our own coffee, snacks or brown bag meal, etc. She has no problem going out and about, and she respects my request for distanced meet ups. We do it about every other weekend. Occasionally other friends join us.


Thank you. I don’t think there were a lot of people from the pictures I saw but it’s more of a rural area where the views about masks and the virus are very different from where I live. I’m just disappointed in this person that this was the decision they made...I don’t know how long they were at the bar but I don’t even know if that matters. I just didn’t know if I should avoid contact going further....


----------



## hermes_lemming

I feel really bad for a guy friend.  His father is in an old folks home and he is very close to his dad and used to visit every week. He hasn't seen his father since February - for obvious reasons.  And his father is furious at him.  Literally said "if *friends name* wanted to see me, he would have found a way.  The old folks home is being very strict with the staff. If a nurse is sick with covid, they're gone and not allowed to return for several months.

My friend finally can see his dad on the 30th.  They're only allowed 15 min visits.  They will wheel his dad to the sidewalk and my friend and his other family members have to stay in the car.  This is what it's come to.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Due to some dire circumstances,  a friend and his family had to go down to Texas from Cali and is staying at a hotel.
He told me that about 70 percent of the guests are not wearing masks and are not social distancing. He also saw 2 maids just nonchalantly chatting away without masks while they were working.
Needless to say,  he was furious.
He could sort of understand the hotel's position with the guests,  but he was appalled by the maids' lack of concern for the well-being of the guests.


----------



## Chanbal

We are all so tired of covid-19 and need this type of news:

*Operation Warp Speed chief says first Americans could be given Pfizer vaccine as early as December 11 - and life could go back to normal by May with up to 70% of people immunized*

Life back to normal!

COVID-19 vaccine


----------



## muddledmint

Sunshine mama said:


> I can understand that we all are going through pandemic fatigue.
> I also understand that since some people live with horrendous people, they need to get out as much as  possible for sanity and safety.
> But for the rest of us who live in or better than "normal" conditions, where is the perseverance and patience???
> Why are the adults acting like little children who have no guidance?
> I remember teaching my children to work hard at school and in life because perseverance and patience pay off. But as we all know,  in actuality, there's no such thing as the "end" in anything in life, until death.
> Everything in life is a work in progress Imo.
> If not this pandemic,  it will be something else in the future.
> We must stay focused and have patience and perseverance.
> Just my opinion about life in general, especially looking through the lens of this pandemic.
> I'm hoping for the best for everyone!


This has been a problem since before the pandemic. i think it has always been part of the human condition to some degree but I get the sense that it is worse now than ever before. People want instant gratification and cannot tolerate uncomfortable or unpleasant things for a short time even if it means a greater reward down the line. People also seem more self centered than before and don’t like anyone telling them what to do. Parents stopped teaching kids how to cope with difficult realities a long time ago, and these kids have grown up to be giant babies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> This has been a problem since before the pandemic. i think it has always been part of the human condition to some degree but I get the sense that it is worse now than ever before. People want instant gratification and cannot tolerate uncomfortable or unpleasant things for a short time even if it means a greater reward down the line. People also seem more self centered than before and don’t like anyone telling them what to do. Parents stopped teaching kids how to cope with difficult realities a long time ago, and these kids have grown up to be giant babies.


Sadly, I agree!


----------



## kaylynnn

I'm someone who used to cancel plans (doctor appointments, birthday dinners, baby showers, engagement parties, you name it) for work all the time. To be fair, I also don't have plans anymore because covid but after covid, I'm definitely more cognizant of the fact that your friends and family are what really matters at the end of the day. I've seen a lot of friends lost their loved ones to covid and not one of them wishes they spent more time at the office.


----------



## jblended

I haven't been here in ages so I'm not sure if this has already been shared... A study from the University of Granada found that transmission via deliveries is more common than first reported, and that wiping down your supermarket purchases reduces the risk of you catching the virus that way by 94%!
I must admit I was shocked by the difference wiping things down made. ETA: When I get a chance I'll check if there are any other studies that have similar findings.
My device isn't letting me post links but the news reports about it are easily found via Google.
It's a reminder to everyone who may be high risk not to get complacent. Wear your masks, socially distance, and wipe down deliveries! We are all fatigued and this is so very hard, but as numbers soar we really need to take every precaution, now more than ever. The vaccines are so close so please take precautions until we're all in a safer place.
I'm not trying to worry people, but I'm seeing so many people around me give up because they are tired, and so many saying "well, I never followed the guidelines and I'm fine". That attitude doesn't help anyone. Just because those people are fine so far, does not mean their luck won't run out. And it certainly does not mean anyone else will be as lucky by ignoring protocol, particularly if you're at risk due to age or other medical conditions.
I hope everyone on here is safe and sound. Sending e-hugs to all who may need one right now.


----------



## Jktgal

I just saw this news and realise who people were parroting. Back in September studies of Sturgis were mocked, and look where the Dakotas are now. We already think Jakarta is bad bad bad - daily case of 4k+ (grossly under-counted by 4 to 12 folds by some estimates) in a city of 10million but compared with USA, well it's not so bad here after all.

Super spreaders - at least ours wear mask lol.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I haven't been here in ages so I'm not sure if this has already been shared... A study from the University of Granada found that transmission via deliveries is more common than first reported, and that wiping down your supermarket purchases reduces the risk of you catching the virus that way by 94%!
> I must admit I was shocked by the difference wiping things down made. ETA: When I get a chance I'll check if there are any other studies that have similar findings.
> My device isn't letting me post links but the news reports about it are easily found via Google.
> It's a reminder to everyone who may be high risk not to get complacent. Wear your masks, socially distance, and wipe down deliveries! We are all fatigued and this is so very hard, but as numbers soar we really need to take every precaution, now more than ever. The vaccines are so close so please take precautions until we're all in a safer place.
> I'm not trying to worry people, but I'm seeing so many people around me give up because they are tired, and so many saying "well, I never followed the guidelines and I'm fine". That attitude doesn't help anyone. Just because those people are fine so far, does not mean their luck won't run out. And it certainly does not mean anyone else will be as lucky by ignoring protocol, particularly if you're at risk due to age or other medical conditions.
> I hope everyone on here is safe and sound. Sending e-hugs to all who may need one right now.


This is why I coat all my incoming packages with lysol


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> This is why I coat all my incoming packages with lysol


I wish I had lysol. For now I use wipes. I sometimes use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle too.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I haven't been here in ages so I'm not sure if this has already been shared... A study from the University of Granada found that transmission via deliveries is more common than first reported, and that wiping down your supermarket purchases reduces the risk of you catching the virus that way by 94%!
> I must admit I was shocked by the difference wiping things down made. ETA: When I get a chance I'll check if there are any other studies that have similar findings.
> My device isn't letting me post links but the news reports about it are easily found via Google.
> It's a reminder to everyone who may be high risk not to get complacent. Wear your masks, socially distance, and wipe down deliveries! We are all fatigued and this is so very hard, but as numbers soar we really need to take every precaution, now more than ever. The vaccines are so close so please take precautions until we're all in a safer place.
> I'm not trying to worry people, but I'm seeing so many people around me give up because they are tired, and so many saying "well, I never followed the guidelines and I'm fine". That attitude doesn't help anyone. Just because those people are fine so far, does not mean their luck won't run out. And it certainly does not mean anyone else will be as lucky by ignoring protocol, particularly if you're at risk due to age or other medical conditions.
> I hope everyone on here is safe and sound. Sending e-hugs to all who may need one right now.


Thanks for this. I stopped sterilizing my deliveries awhile ago. I'm getting an instacart order today. I'll spray everything down this time.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I had lysol. For now I use wipes. I sometimes use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle too.


I use alcohol in a spray bottle too. I find it very convenient.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I had lysol. For now I use wipes. I sometimes use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle too.


I haven’t had a problem finding it here lately. Wish I could send ya some! I do wipe my groceries down with Clorox clean up cleaner and bleach spray.


----------



## 8teen

This is a very provocative topic because only people on isolated islands were not impacted by changes caused by covid. So all the rest were and have what to say. A LOT  to say ))
I believe Covid disclosed places “better to live” and “the rest of the world”. For example isolation in Florida is much more pleasant, than in NY. But in both cities the answer is YES - lives changed.
Did someone have positive changes? - that is the question


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Thanks for this. I stopped sterilizing my deliveries awhile ago. I'm getting an instacart order today. I'll spray everything down this time.


I was tempted to stop wiping things down when I finally got antibodies but decided the inconvenience was worth it if it meant I didn't catch this- or any other- virus again. So, as exhausting as I find the practice, I continue carefully wiping each item down (or washing in the sink with soapy water) with a mask on. I will probably continue doing this forever now that I know just how many nasties are on the surfaces of everyday products.

I wish my friends would take note and heed the advice in the study but they're just over it. I've lost _a lot_ of people to covid. I still haven't come to terms with it. I can't imagine how scarred medical professionals are by the sheer number of deaths (and near-deaths) they have seen. It's trauma on another level.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m happy to report my brother doesn’t have covid and his symptoms were due to extreme dehydration. I never heard of anyone having a long term fever with dehydration before. I was talking about this with a coworker and she said that she was dehydrated lately too. She thought she might have covid and called her doctor and discussed her symptoms  they thought it was dehydration she brought some liquid IV (it’s a powder you mix in with water and drink) and it helped her probably because she’s drinking more water than before and it;s replenishing her electrolytes. But her doctor did warn her that if she dose get covid she can’t take her medication until after she tests negative. She has colitis and takes some mix of steroids to help manage it.

I’m still wiping down stuff with either wipes, alcohol in a spray bottle. I also spray down my laundry baskets with alcohol after I throw my stuff in the wash. I have Lysol but I honestly can’t stand the smell so I use it the least. I tend to open my packages in the kitchen sink and toss the box and wipe down the sink afterwards.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> I’m happy to report my brother doesn’t have covid and his symptoms were due to extreme dehydration. I never heard of anyone having a long term fever with dehydration before.


Oh I'm so relieved for you! 
Fever is a common sign of dehydration. I can't recall exactly, but I think it's because there's not enough fluid to regulate body temperature through your sweat, so you overheat. I'm certain someone smarter than I can explain it better. 
You must be so relieved!


----------



## arnott

Just registered for my first ever Zoom Meeting this coming Sunday!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> Just registered for my first ever Zoom Meeting this coming Sunday!


They are fun!


----------



## jblended

Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
The mind boggles.
I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.
> I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
> I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
> That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
> Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
> What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?



What is his reason for not getting tested? Denial?

If you involve yourself be prepared for him to not be your friend anymore. The chances of him not figuring out who tipped off his employers is slim. This is a case where you may have to pay a price for doing the right thing.


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> Oh I'm so relieved for you!
> Fever is a common sign of dehydration. I can't recall exactly, but I think it's because there's not enough fluid to regulate body temperature through your sweat, so you overheat. I'm certain someone smarter than I can explain it better.
> You must be so relieved!



I am glad for him, I never heard of a fever as a symptom of dehydration before and he had the fever for more than than a week too. The length of the fever is what had me convinced that it was covid.




jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.
> I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
> I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
> That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
> Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
> What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?




I agree with the other poster that if he finds out that you tipped him off it will probably end the friendship. If he was with 3 other people and you claimed to be with him and tested positive he wI’ll probably confront them and ask them if they called his employer to try to figure out who told on him. However I’m sure the management would appreciate knowing I have to imagine that he has some sort of check in process when he comes in, and if he;s been lying he could potentially lose his job. As far as the ethics are concerned which is the lesser of two evils? I feel tipping them off may seem like a “mean” thing to do on your end.  Him continuing to work fully knowing that he has been exposed IMO is selfish especially if his management is not aware of this fact. If it were me I’d probably be inclined to tip them off but fully expect the friendship to end. It also depends on how serious management is taking this, he may have told them he was exposed and if they continue to let him work(which would be really stupid on their end but not entirely impossible either) that’s a whole different set of problems. I don’t understand why people who get tested continue to live like like nothing has changed until after they get their test results. If they were tested and waiting on their results they should have been isolating not having 4 hour dinner parties.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.
> I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
> I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
> That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
> Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
> What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?


Why would he tell you if he knew he was going to do the wrong thing? Was he surprised at your reaction? Did he think you would agree with him?


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.
> I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
> I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
> That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
> Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
> What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?


That is horrible. I agree with others  that he find could out it was you and this would most likely end the friendship. And if he is this stupid ? arrogant ? selfish? to not understand how many layers of people he is putting at risk, it could get ugly. Especially if he has repercussions at work. I would be tempted to tell him outright that his work should know. See how he reacts and then judge how to go from there. I don't know him so I don't know if would show up all bat sh&t crazy at your front door and threaten you for telling his employer. I know, I am taking it all the way to the worst case. Just thinking of your physical safety.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ultravisitor

jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.


Ugh. There's going to be A LOT of this over the next few weeks because of Thanksgiving. People aren't realizing that it's asymptomatic spread in small groups of friends and family who are spreading it now.

The next few months are going to be UGLY. Many people who get infected will get sick in the first part of December and die around Christmas. Those same people who got infected over Thanksgiving will spread it around during the beginning of December. People are going to get together for Christmas. There's going to be a huge wave of sickness and death because people are stupid and selfish.

I'd want to inform the employer, too, and I'm not sure I'd want to be friends with that person anymore.


----------



## jblended

bag-mania said:


> What is his reason for not getting tested? Denial?


His reason is that we can't hide from Covid. We're all going to catch it so what's the point of isolating. 
I am ashamed to admit that when he said that, I retorted that everyone will catch it expressly _because_ people like him refuse to get tested and isolate. It was very rude of me.
I'm so upset over his choice.


pixiejenna said:


> I am glad for him, I never heard of a fever as a symptom of dehydration before and he had the fever for more than than a week too. The length of the fever is what had me convinced that it was covid.


It gets confusing, doesn't it? Covid symptoms cross over with so many other things. Dehydration is as serious as covid, so it's good he got the right diagnosis.
The most important thing is that he is okay now, which I'm sure is a big relief for you all.


pixiejenna said:


> I feel tipping them off may seem like a “mean” thing to do on your end.


It is decidedly mean. That's my concern. I don't want to be a terrible person. I'm torn.


whateve said:


> Why would he tell you if he knew he was going to do the wrong thing? Was he surprised at your reaction? Did he think you would agree with him?


He was telling me about the dinner party and then said, 'Oh and they tested positive for Covid this morning' and started laughing. I thought he was kidding, but he wasn't. I don't think he had intended to mention it but it just slipped out, and then my reaction changed the entire course of the conversation. I was pleading with him for over half an hour.


Lake Effect said:


> I agree with others that he find could out it was you and this would most likely end the friendship. And if he is this stupid ? arrogant ? selfish? to not understand how many layers of people he is putting at risk, it could get ugly.


I never argue with people, I usually walk away when people get heated, but he is very short tempered. I have to be careful under normal circumstances, so this needs extra tact. I've been very blunt with him due to my frustration and it's not helping the situation. I have to word my sentences more carefully from now on.



ultravisitor said:


> I'd want to inform the employer, too, and I'm not sure I'd want to be friends with that person anymore.


I'm no longer sure I want to be friends with him, either. I'm shocked by his attitude. He knows how close I came to dying from this, he has had 2 other people close to him in ICU with covid. He knows how many of my friends and relatives work on the front line, and the insane number of deaths in my circle that I'm struggling to come to terms with. He is not ignorant to the consequences of his actions, yet he's choosing to proceed with his normal routine.
I can't wrap my head around his point of view.

I've had 2 more talks with him, pleading with him to either take the test or isolate but, to no avail.
I've decided against contacting his employer. I worry he might lose his job and that's not my intention. I'm also unsure whether his employer would ask him to isolate or just ignore my warning. From my discussions with him, it seems his workplace is being lax.

In the end, there are people doing this left and right that I'm unaware of, and there's really no way to police them (nor is it my place to do so). I'm hoping with all my heart he does not infect his colleagues. He has promised me that he will keep his mask on whilst in the office. I can only hope it's enough.

I don't see myself remaining his friend, though. He's shown a really selfish side to him. It's not just his refusal to isolate, but his dismissive attitude towards the social responsibility we all have is appalling. At one point he said, the elderly would die soon anyway so there's no need to worry about them catching covid. I felt my heart sink to my stomach.

Thank you all for responding. It helped me make my decision.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> His reason is that we can't hide from Covid. We're all going to catch it so what's the point of isolating.
> I am ashamed to admit that when he said that, I retorted that everyone will catch it expressly _because_ people like him refuse to get tested and isolate. It was very rude of me.
> I'm so upset over his choice.
> 
> It gets confusing, doesn't it? Covid symptoms cross over with so many other things. Dehydration is as serious as covid, so it's good he got the right diagnosis.
> The most important thing is that he is okay now, which I'm sure if a big relief for you all.
> 
> It is decidedly mean. That's my concern. I don't want to be a terrible person. I'm torn.
> 
> He was telling me about the dinner party and then said, 'Oh and they tested positive for Covid this morning' and started laughing. I thought he was kidding, but he wasn't.
> 
> I never argue with people, I usually walk away when people get heated, but he is very short tempered. I have to be careful under normal circumstances, so this needs extra tact.
> 
> 
> I'm no longer sure I want to be friends with him, either. I'm shocked by his attitude. He knows how close I came to dying from this, he has had 2 other people close to him in ICU with covid. He knows how many of my friends and relatives work on the front line, and the insane number of deaths in my circle that I'm struggling to come to terms with. He is not ignorant to the consequences of his actions, yet he's choosing to proceed with his normal routine.
> I can't wrap my head around his point of view.
> 
> I've had 2 more talks with him, pleading with him to either take the test or isolate but, to no avail.
> I've decided against contacting his employer. I worry he might lose his job and that's not my intention. I'm also unsure whether his employer would ask him to isolate or just ignore my warning. From my discussions with him, it seems his workplace is being lax.
> 
> In the end, there are people doing this left and right that I'm unaware of, and there's really no way to police them (nor is it my place to do so). I'm hoping with all my heart he does not infect his colleagues. He has promised me that he will keep his mask on whilst in the office. I can only hope it's enough.
> 
> I don't see myself remaining his friend, though. He's shown a really selfish side to him. It's not just his refusal to isolate, but his dismissive attitude towards the social responsibility we all have is appalling. At one point he said, the elderly would die soon anyway so there's no need to worry about them catching covid. I felt my heart sink to my stomach.
> 
> Thank you all for responding. It helped me make my decision.


He sounds so insensitive! I wouldn't want to be his friend. I don't understand his attitude since the vaccine is so close. We can see the end now. It's worth taking precautions for just a few more months. Can you imagine being the last person to die from covid?


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> He sounds so insensitive! I wouldn't want to be his friend. I don't understand his attitude since the vaccine is so close. We can see the end now. It's worth taking precautions for just a few more months. Can you imagine being the last person to die from covid?


That's what I keep telling people. We can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> He sounds so insensitive! I wouldn't want to be his friend. I don't understand his attitude since the vaccine is so close. We can see the end now. It's worth taking precautions for just a few more months. Can you imagine being the last person to die from covid?


I'm definitely distancing myself from him after this. I'm so upset, I cannot put into words. If he infects one of the colleagues who has an elderly parent or diabetic sibling in their bubble, I will lose it. The selfishness I've seen this year....


samfalstaff said:


> That's what I keep telling people. We can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Yes! 3 vaccines applying for emergency approval. It's so close. If people would just hang in there a bit longer. 
I know everyone is tired but we all benefit from thinking of each other.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> My family is going back and forth about whether or not to get together for Thanksgiving. Reading the news you'd think we were crazy to even contemplate it. We've all been quarantining (or isolating) in our own bubble, but my kids are the weakest link since they attend school (preschool and kindergarten). The schools are doing EVERYTHING they can to avoid an outbreak and so far they have succeeded. However, the numbers for our state (CA) are steadily rising.


I am so thankful that my family (except for my immediate family in my bubble) will stay FAAAR away from us this Thanksgiving. There's not much to be thankful for this year but having reasonable family and friends (who keep their distance when told) is an absolute gift.


----------



## samfalstaff

jblended said:


> I'm definitely distancing myself from him after this. I'm so upset, I cannot put into words. If he infects one of the colleagues who has an elderly parent or diabetic sibling in their bubble, I will lose it. The selfishness I've seen this year....
> 
> Yes! 3 vaccines applying for emergency approval. It's so close. If people would just hang in there a bit longer.
> I know everyone is tired but we all benefit from thinking of each other.


This is such an awful situation for you and him and everyone around him. Yes! The selfishness! I didn't know there were so many "dog eats dog" people out there! I have a relative - an uncle - who kind of feels the same way as your friend (soon to be ex-friend). I just don't know how I will deal with him when this is all over.


----------



## V0N1B2

jblended said:


> I'm no longer sure I want to be friends with him, either. I'm shocked by his attitude. He knows how close I came to dying from this, he has had 2 other people close to him in ICU with covid. He knows how many of my friends and relatives work on the front line, and the insane number of deaths in my circle that I'm struggling to come to terms with. He is not ignorant to the consequences of his actions, yet he's choosing to proceed with his normal routine.
> I can't wrap my head around his point of view.
> 
> I've had 2 more talks with him, pleading with him to either take the test or isolate but, to no avail.
> I've decided against contacting his employer. I worry he might lose his job and that's not my intention. I'm also unsure whether his employer would ask him to isolate or just ignore my warning. From my discussions with him, it seems his workplace is being lax.
> 
> In the end, there are people doing this left and right that I'm unaware of, and there's really no way to police them (nor is it my place to do so). I'm hoping with all my heart he does not infect his colleagues. He has promised me that he will keep his mask on whilst in the office. I can only hope it's enough.
> 
> I don't see myself remaining his friend, though. He's shown a really selfish side to him. It's not just his refusal to isolate, but his dismissive attitude towards the social responsibility we all have is appalling. At one point he said, the elderly would die soon anyway so there's no need to worry about them catching covid. I felt my heart sink to my stomach.
> 
> Thank you all for responding. It helped me make my decision.


Cut Cut Cut that loser out of your life.


----------



## Chagall

This Virus has certainly separated the wheat from the chaff. I am no longer in contact with people I have been friendly with for years because of their blatant irresponsibility in regards to Covid. Usually intelligent sensible people running around maskless and refusing to social distance. Or wearing their mask under their nose or chin. A vet friend that continues to say, in spite or all the deaths and rising cases, that the whole thing is exaggerated and no worse than the flu. Our cases are sky rocketing, and we are in the orange zone careening towards red, and yet many are not listening. The Prime Minister is urging people to stay home and not to go out except for emergencies and my partner will use any excuse to leave the house, and has to be nagged to take hand sanitizer and mask. It is exhausting and stressful.


----------



## luckylove

We had our first meal out in months yesterday. Honestly, had our DS not been at his absolute limit, we probably never would have ventured out at all. The weather was beautiful yesterday; we sat outside at a restaurant known to follow good safety protocols. It was a breezy, lovely afternoon and nice to have a change of pace from my own cooking. The outing was a nice mood booster for each of us which should last us awhile. We rarely venture out since the Pandemic began. I look forward to a day when we can all move about our daily lives with more ease and no fear of a deadly virus.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.
> I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
> I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
> That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
> Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
> What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?


What you are considering is not unethical.
This other guy's behavior is unethical. He is acting recklessly.
I feel like if one witnesses something unethical, one needs to somehow take action to at least neutralize the unethical behavior.
Could it be that if one doesn't do anything about it, then that is unethical?


----------



## Sunshine mama

SandyBaker said:


> I go out very rarely. And it's tough to stay home all the time


I'm rooting for you! Stay focused and stay safe my friend!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> This Virus has certainly separated the wheat from the chaff. I am no longer in contact with people I have been friendly with for years because of their blatant irresponsibility in regards to Covid. Usually intelligent sensible people running around maskless and refusing to social distance. Or wearing their mask under their nose or chin. A vet friend that continues to say, in spite or all the deaths and rising cases, that the whole thing is exaggerated and no worse than the flu. Our cases are sky rocketing, and we are in the orange zone careening towards red, and yet many are not listening. The Prime Minister is urging people to stay home and not to go out except for emergencies and my partner will use any excuse to leave the house, and has to be nagged to take hand sanitizer and mask. It is exhausting and stressful.


It's definitely NOT like the flu for A LOT of people.
Plus there's a flu vaccine that practically anyone can get.
Not so with Covid yet.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> It's definitely NOT like the flu for A LOT of people.
> Plus there's a flu vaccine that practically anyone can get.
> Not so with Covid yet.


I know but this person refuses to accept this fact. Very frustrating for sure. She is a large animal vet (horses mostly) but refuses to accept the seriousness of the virus. I have known her for years and she is a smart woman generally but continues to downplay the seriousness of Covid. She’s in serious denial!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> What you are considering is not unethical.
> This other guy's behavior is unethical. He is acting recklessly.
> I feel like if one witnesses something unethical, one needs to somehow take action to at least neutralize the unethical behavior.
> Could it be that if one doesn't do anything about it, then that is unethical?


That's what I was debating within myself. It truly was a tricky spot to find myself in.
As it turns out, the issue has resolved itself. He is now symptomatic and is being forced to isolate by his work. In a way, it is lucky he showed symptoms only 2 days after exposure. Had he had a 14 day incubation, who knows how many he would have infected?

Meanwhile, I saw a discussion about the covid vaccine on another forum that made me really sad. A medical professional posted that as a medic, she does not trust the vaccine and would not be getting it (something about global governments using it to track people. Give me strength!). 
Way to use your profession to lend clout to your uninformed opinion and undermine the only hope we have to come out of this mess. 
And she slipped in the midst of her rant that she hasn't worked throughout the pandemic due to pre-existing conditions that put her in the high risk category. So, essentially, she has not witnessed the devastation first hand, yet feels she has the right to dismiss the work done. The entire thread then turned into people saying 'if the medic won't take it, there's no way I will'. 

I don't understand. I really cannot. They won't wear masks and they don't want lockdowns, but they won't accept the vaccine? How can you say you want to go back to normal but then not cooperate in any way to achieve normalcy?

Sorry for the rant. People are getting to me. I so wish we would see more tolerance and cooperation through these tough times. We need humanity. 1.4 *million* already dead, numbers skyrocketing, yet people are acting like this.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> That's what I was debating within myself. It truly was a tricky spot to find myself in.
> As it turns out, the issue has resolved itself. He is now symptomatic and is being forced to isolate by his work. In a way, it is lucky he showed symptoms only 2 days after exposure. Had he had a 14 day incubation, who knows how many he would have infected?
> 
> Meanwhile, I saw a discussion about the covid vaccine on another forum that made me really sad. A medical professional posted that as a medic, she does not trust the vaccine and would not be getting it (something about global governments using it to track people. Give me strength!).
> Way to use your profession to lend clout to your uninformed opinion and undermine the only hope we have to come out of this mess.
> And she slipped in the midst of her rant that she hasn't worked throughout the pandemic due to pre-existing conditions that put her in the high risk category. So, essentially, she has not witnessed the devastation first hand, yet feels she has the right to dismiss the work done. The entire thread then turned into people saying 'if the medic won't take it, there's no way I will'.
> 
> I don't understand. I really cannot. They won't wear masks and they don't want lockdowns, but they won't accept the vaccine? How can you say you want to go back to normal but then not cooperate in any way to achieve normalcy?
> 
> Sorry for the rant. People are getting to me. I so wish we would see more tolerance and cooperation through these tough times. We need humanity. 1.4 *million* already dead, numbers skyrocketing, yet people are acting like this.



well, well, well . . . look how that turned out.

I understand your rant and believe it is probably understood and shared by others as well. While I have not been in a complete lockdown, I have been diligently distancing since before summer. I stopped going to a friend's house and even limit how I spend time with my close relatives, admittedly for myself as well as them, when I realized the extent to which my friend was still out shopping, babysitting her husband's grandchildren, etc. On many instances I have thought, oh, I would like to go out to that store for x,y,z, I thought no, what you really want is something to break up the monotony.
I am willing to challenge myself to find things to do at home. Sadly many people are not.


----------



## Lake Effect

Alert, a lengthy recap of FT with my elderly mother:

On a lighter note, here is FT with the over 80 crowd! My 86-year-old mother was having Thanksgiving by herself yesterday (she lives a plane ride away) as she says most of her little community was hunkered down in their own homes (aka, taking the solid advice to protect themselves and others!).  We had a hilarious FaceTime conversation in the afternoon. She loves her independence in FL since my dad died a few years ago and she is willing to do her part, to her credit, to live independently as long as is realistic. So thanks to the incredible kindness of my brother-in-law, who flew to see her on a long weekend last year, my mother has her iPhone, iPad, MacBook all synced up (I told my sister that he is a candidate for sainthood as that was a real Seniors Without Borders mission  ).
So we start the conversation, and she has done FT, but still, it is like it is always the second time she is doing it,  lol. She can't figure out why her screen is all orange-y and it's, um, Mom move your thumb . . . and she starts giggling. She realizes she appears quite dark and as she is picking up her iPad or laptop, she is telling me, step by step, lol how she is moving to another room for light . . . and again, um, with a tiny bit of _flipness_ (she calls it), Mom, it's FT and I can see exactly what you are doing, by the way. Now she gets to the dining room table with lots of light and is now giggling uncontrollably as she is, oh yes, that's right, you can see me! And now I am laughing, cracking a few jokes with her. And it's a few more minutes of Mom, why don't you turn your chair a little bit to get more light, no Mom, the other way, yes, that's it . . .
I was feeling a little out of sorts when I started the call with a bit of, okay, I'm doing my duty here  . . . And she goes on laughing the whole, time, telling me how great I look, that I was so clever to have a nice white wall behind me, I was so knowledgeable to tell her how to get the light right ( Oh my gosh, you and your sister are such pros at this!! No wonder you have good jobs!). And before you know it, over half an hour went by. And we both agreed laughing ourselves silly was what we needed.
So I hope you don't mind this lengthy recount, but if my mom had Thanksgiving out with her friends, I would have ended up making a quick phone call at bedtime. And I am thankful for this community


----------



## jblended

Lake Effect said:


> Alert, a lengthy recap of FT with my elderly mother:
> 
> On a lighter note, here is FT with the over 80 crowd! My 86-year-old mother was having Thanksgiving by herself yesterday (she lives a plane ride away) as she says most of her little community was hunkered down in their own homes (aka, taking the solid advice to protect themselves and others!).  We had a hilarious FaceTime conversation in the afternoon. She loves her independence in FL since my dad died a few years ago and she is willing to do her part, to her credit, to live independently as long as is realistic. So thanks to the incredible kindness of my brother-in-law, who flew to see her on a long weekend last year, my mother has her iPhone, iPad, MacBook all synced up (I told my sister that he is a candidate for sainthood as that was a real Seniors Without Borders mission  ).
> So we start the conversation, and she has done FT, but still, it is like it is always the second time she is doing it,  lol. She can't figure out why her screen is all orange-y and it's, um, Mom move your thumb . . . and she starts giggling. She realizes she appears quite dark and as she is picking up her iPad or laptop, she is telling me, step by step, lol how she is moving to another room for light . . . and again, um, with a tiny bit of _flipness_ (she calls it), Mom, it's FT and I can see exactly what you are doing, by the way. Now she gets to the dining room table with lots of light and is now giggling uncontrollably as she is, oh yes, that's right, you can see me! And now I am laughing, cracking a few jokes with her. And it's a few more minutes of Mom, why don't you turn your chair a little bit to get more light, no Mom, the other way, yes, that's it . . .
> I was feeling a little out of sorts when I started the call with a bit of, okay, I'm doing my duty here  . . . And she goes on laughing the whole, time, telling me how great I look, that I was so clever to have a nice white wall behind me, I was so knowledgeable to tell her how to get the light right ( Oh my gosh, you and your sister are such pros at this!! No wonder you have good jobs!). And before you know it, over half an hour went by. And we both agreed laughing ourselves silly was what we needed.
> So I hope you don't mind this lengthy recount, but if my mom had Thanksgiving out with her friends, I would have ended up making a quick phone call at bedtime. And I am thankful for this community


This made me grin from ear to ear! Your mother sounds adorable! She reminds me of my own, who giggles at the smallest things and before you know it, everyone around her is laughing too.
I'm so glad you had such a good laugh together! We all need more conversations (and people) like that in our lives.


----------



## Tootsie17

Lake Effect said:


> Alert, a lengthy recap of FT with my elderly mother:
> 
> On a lighter note, here is FT with the over 80 crowd! My 86-year-old mother was having Thanksgiving by herself yesterday (she lives a plane ride away) as she says most of her little community was hunkered down in their own homes (aka, taking the solid advice to protect themselves and others!).  We had a hilarious FaceTime conversation in the afternoon. She loves her independence in FL since my dad died a few years ago and she is willing to do her part, to her credit, to live independently as long as is realistic. So thanks to the incredible kindness of my brother-in-law, who flew to see her on a long weekend last year, my mother has her iPhone, iPad, MacBook all synced up (I told my sister that he is a candidate for sainthood as that was a real Seniors Without Borders mission  ).
> So we start the conversation, and she has done FT, but still, it is like it is always the second time she is doing it,  lol. She can't figure out why her screen is all orange-y and it's, um, Mom move your thumb . . . and she starts giggling. She realizes she appears quite dark and as she is picking up her iPad or laptop, she is telling me, step by step, lol how she is moving to another room for light . . . and again, um, with a tiny bit of _flipness_ (she calls it), Mom, it's FT and I can see exactly what you are doing, by the way. Now she gets to the dining room table with lots of light and is now giggling uncontrollably as she is, oh yes, that's right, you can see me! And now I am laughing, cracking a few jokes with her. And it's a few more minutes of Mom, why don't you turn your chair a little bit to get more light, no Mom, the other way, yes, that's it . . .
> I was feeling a little out of sorts when I started the call with a bit of, okay, I'm doing my duty here  . . . And she goes on laughing the whole, time, telling me how great I look, that I was so clever to have a nice white wall behind me, I was so knowledgeable to tell her how to get the light right ( Oh my gosh, you and your sister are such pros at this!! No wonder you have good jobs!). And before you know it, over half an hour went by. And we both agreed laughing ourselves silly was what we needed.
> So I hope you don't mind this lengthy recount, but if my mom had Thanksgiving out with her friends, I would have ended up making a quick phone call at bedtime. And I am thankful for this community


Thank you for sharing your anecdote about you and your mom.  It was very sweet and reminded me of my antics with my mom.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I know but this person refuses to accept this fact. Very frustrating for sure. She is a large animal vet (horses mostly) but refuses to accept the seriousness of the virus. I have known her for years and she is a smart woman generally but continues to downplay the seriousness of Covid. She’s in serious denial!


Yeah!
I was agreeing with you.


jblended said:


> That's what I was debating within myself. It truly was a tricky spot to find myself in.
> As it turns out, the issue has resolved itself. He is now symptomatic and is being forced to isolate by his work. In a way, it is lucky he showed symptoms only 2 days after exposure. Had he had a 14 day incubation, who knows how many he would have infected?
> 
> Meanwhile, I saw a discussion about the covid vaccine on another forum that made me really sad. A medical professional posted that as a medic, she does not trust the vaccine and would not be getting it (something about global governments using it to track people. Give me strength!).
> Way to use your profession to lend clout to your uninformed opinion and undermine the only hope we have to come out of this mess.
> And she slipped in the midst of her rant that she hasn't worked throughout the pandemic due to pre-existing conditions that put her in the high risk category. So, essentially, she has not witnessed the devastation first hand, yet feels she has the right to dismiss the work done. The entire thread then turned into people saying 'if the medic won't take it, there's no way I will'.
> 
> I don't understand. I really cannot. They won't wear masks and they don't want lockdowns, but they won't accept the vaccine? How can you say you want to go back to normal but then not cooperate in any way to achieve normalcy?
> 
> Sorry for the rant. People are getting to me. I so wish we would see more tolerance and cooperation through these tough times. We need humanity. 1.4 *million* already dead, numbers skyrocketing, yet people are acting like this.


It's ok to rant!
I had a conversation yesterday with a doctor who sounded quite like the person in your rant. Some mumbo-jumbo about masks are not foolproof, yadda yadda yadda, but offering no plan of action. Basically, he was saying that since nothing is 100 percent foolproof, why bother, so just live your life.
BTW, I'm glad the guy with the Covid is forced to quarantine. If he showed no symptoms, can you imagine how many people he could have possibly infected?


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Alert, a lengthy recap of FT with my elderly mother:
> 
> On a lighter note, here is FT with the over 80 crowd! My 86-year-old mother was having Thanksgiving by herself yesterday (she lives a plane ride away) as she says most of her little community was hunkered down in their own homes (aka, taking the solid advice to protect themselves and others!).  We had a hilarious FaceTime conversation in the afternoon. She loves her independence in FL since my dad died a few years ago and she is willing to do her part, to her credit, to live independently as long as is realistic. So thanks to the incredible kindness of my brother-in-law, who flew to see her on a long weekend last year, my mother has her iPhone, iPad, MacBook all synced up (I told my sister that he is a candidate for sainthood as that was a real Seniors Without Borders mission  ).
> So we start the conversation, and she has done FT, but still, it is like it is always the second time she is doing it,  lol. She can't figure out why her screen is all orange-y and it's, um, Mom move your thumb . . . and she starts giggling. She realizes she appears quite dark and as she is picking up her iPad or laptop, she is telling me, step by step, lol how she is moving to another room for light . . . and again, um, with a tiny bit of _flipness_ (she calls it), Mom, it's FT and I can see exactly what you are doing, by the way. Now she gets to the dining room table with lots of light and is now giggling uncontrollably as she is, oh yes, that's right, you can see me! And now I am laughing, cracking a few jokes with her. And it's a few more minutes of Mom, why don't you turn your chair a little bit to get more light, no Mom, the other way, yes, that's it . . .
> I was feeling a little out of sorts when I started the call with a bit of, okay, I'm doing my duty here  . . . And she goes on laughing the whole, time, telling me how great I look, that I was so clever to have a nice white wall behind me, I was so knowledgeable to tell her how to get the light right ( Oh my gosh, you and your sister are such pros at this!! No wonder you have good jobs!). And before you know it, over half an hour went by. And we both agreed laughing ourselves silly was what we needed.
> So I hope you don't mind this lengthy recount, but if my mom had Thanksgiving out with her friends, I would have ended up making a quick phone call at bedtime. And I am thankful for this community


Thanks for making me smile!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lake Effect said:


> Alert, a lengthy recap of FT with my elderly mother:
> 
> On a lighter note, here is FT with the over 80 crowd! My 86-year-old mother was having Thanksgiving by herself yesterday (she lives a plane ride away) as she says most of her little community was hunkered down in their own homes (aka, taking the solid advice to protect themselves and others!).  We had a hilarious FaceTime conversation in the afternoon. She loves her independence in FL since my dad died a few years ago and she is willing to do her part, to her credit, to live independently as long as is realistic. So thanks to the incredible kindness of my brother-in-law, who flew to see her on a long weekend last year, my mother has her iPhone, iPad, MacBook all synced up (I told my sister that he is a candidate for sainthood as that was a real Seniors Without Borders mission  ).
> So we start the conversation, and she has done FT, but still, it is like it is always the second time she is doing it,  lol. She can't figure out why her screen is all orange-y and it's, um, Mom move your thumb . . . and she starts giggling. She realizes she appears quite dark and as she is picking up her iPad or laptop, she is telling me, step by step, lol how she is moving to another room for light . . . and again, um, with a tiny bit of _flipness_ (she calls it), Mom, it's FT and I can see exactly what you are doing, by the way. Now she gets to the dining room table with lots of light and is now giggling uncontrollably as she is, oh yes, that's right, you can see me! And now I am laughing, cracking a few jokes with her. And it's a few more minutes of Mom, why don't you turn your chair a little bit to get more light, no Mom, the other way, yes, that's it . . .
> I was feeling a little out of sorts when I started the call with a bit of, okay, I'm doing my duty here  . . . And she goes on laughing the whole, time, telling me how great I look, that I was so clever to have a nice white wall behind me, I was so knowledgeable to tell her how to get the light right ( Oh my gosh, you and your sister are such pros at this!! No wonder you have good jobs!). And before you know it, over half an hour went by. And we both agreed laughing ourselves silly was what we needed.
> So I hope you don't mind this lengthy recount, but if my mom had Thanksgiving out with her friends, I would have ended up making a quick phone call at bedtime. And I am thankful for this community


Loved this I would so love to be able to do this with my mum but she is almost completely deaf and has no smart technology or wifi enjoy every virtual second sending you and your lovely mum virtual hugs xx


----------



## Lake Effect

elvisfan4life said:


> Loved this I would so love to be able to do this with my mum but she is almost completely deaf and has no smart technology or wifi enjoy every virtual second sending you and your lovely mum virtual hugs xx


 And hugs  to you and your mum  !


----------



## Jktgal

Sunshine mama said:


> I had a conversation yesterday with a doctor who sounded quite like the person in your rant. Some mumbo-jumbo about masks are not foolproof, yadda yadda yadda, but offering no plan of action. Basically, he was saying that since nothing is 100 percent foolproof, why bother, so just live your life.



Seems this guy needs a swiss cheese lol


----------



## 1Mrs

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah!
> I was agreeing with you.
> 
> It's ok to rant!
> I had a conversation yesterday with a doctor who sounded quite like the person in your rant. Some mumbo-jumbo about masks are not foolproof, yadda yadda yadda, but offering no plan of action. Basically, he was saying that since nothing is 100 percent foolproof, why bother, so just live your life.
> BTW, I'm glad the guy with the Covid is forced to quarantine. If he showed no symptoms, can you imagine how many people he could have possibly infected?


That is the exact reason why this COVID will be extended longer than it needs to be....people can be selfish.....


----------



## muddledmint

jblended said:


> I don't understand. I really cannot. They won't wear masks and they don't want lockdowns, but they won't accept the vaccine? How can you say you want to go back to normal but then not cooperate in any way to achieve normalcy?



giant toddlers, I’m telling you!
“Wear a mask” —>“NO”
“Don’t go to bars” —> “I don’t have to listen to you!” 
“Stay home” —> “you can’t tell me what to do!” (Kicks walls)
“Here’s the vaccine” —> “I won’t do it!” (pounds the floor)


----------



## Chagall

jblended said:


> That's what I was debating within myself. It truly was a tricky spot to find myself in.
> As it turns out, the issue has resolved itself. He is now symptomatic and is being forced to isolate by his work. In a way, it is lucky he showed symptoms only 2 days after exposure. Had he had a 14 day incubation, who knows how many he would have infected?
> 
> Meanwhile, I saw a discussion about the covid vaccine on another forum that made me really sad. A medical professional posted that as a medic, she does not trust the vaccine and would not be getting it (something about global governments using it to track people. Give me strength!).
> Way to use your profession to lend clout to your uninformed opinion and undermine the only hope we have to come out of this mess.
> And she slipped in the midst of her rant that she hasn't worked throughout the pandemic due to pre-existing conditions that put her in the high risk category. So, essentially, she has not witnessed the devastation first hand, yet feels she has the right to dismiss the work done. The entire thread then turned into people saying 'if the medic won't take it, there's no way I will'.
> 
> I don't understand. I really cannot. They won't wear masks and they don't want lockdowns, but they won't accept the vaccine? How can you say you want to go back to normal but then not cooperate in any way to achieve normalcy?
> 
> Sorry for the rant. People are getting to me. I so wish we would see more tolerance and cooperation through these tough times. We need humanity. 1.4 *million* already dead, numbers skyrocketing, yet people are acting like this.


So ridiculous. I am amazed at the behaviour of humanity during this pandemic. The wealthiest countries seem to have fared the worse insofar as controlling the pandemic. Such a me me society that wants everything now now now. To foolish to see that sometimes the slow way is the fast way. Go in lock down for as long as it takes to get Covid under control and then open up slowly and carefully with it absolutely mandatory to wear masks and social distance. Consequences fines or jail time. Lives are at stake here.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I spoke to a friend in New Zealand today. They have 0 cases and are back to normal life. She said they are watching what's happening in the US in disbelief and horror.


----------



## redney

I am so glad to have found my people here!  I've been very concerned with the virus since everything began, and have been strict about staying home, avoiding people, ordering and picking up groceries, wearing masks, etc to try to get through this unscathed. I am extremely upset and disappointed by the selfishness of others, as has been described here so I won't rehash it.

Reading similar sentiments here gives me comfort there are like minded people out there. Thanks, everyone. We'll get through this.


----------



## LemonDrop

muddledmint said:


> giant toddlers, I’m telling you!
> “Wear a mask” —>“NO”
> “Don’t go to bars” —> “I don’t have to listen to you!”
> “Stay home” —> “you can’t tell me what to do!” (Kicks walls)
> “Here’s the vaccine” —> “I won’t do it!” (pounds the floor)



yeah and it's these same people who when they see a story about someone being killed by the police for even slightly resisting arrest they scream, "if they would just do what the cops say they would be fine.  If a cop tells you to do something you do it!"


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> I don't understand. I really cannot. They won't wear masks and they don't want lockdowns, but they won't accept the vaccine? How can you say you want to go back to normal but then not cooperate in any way to achieve normalcy?


They think it's like the flu. They don't want to see it any other way.


----------



## RT1

LemonDrop said:


> yeah and it's these same people who when they see a story about someone being killed by the police for even slightly resisting arrest they scream, "if they would just do what the cops say they would be fine.  If a cop tells you to do something you do it!"



Similar to going in to see the dentist to get a tooth filled and cursing him out before he deadens the area....LOL.     
Don't play games with authorities carrying guns or medical professionals using sharp instruments on your body!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> They think it's like the flu. They don't want to see it any other way.


Just the flu is horrible. I don't know why anyone would want to risk getting it. Some people die from it as well.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> Just the flu is horrible. I don't know why anyone would want to risk getting it. Some people die from it as well.



It is horrible. Worldwide the flu kills approximately 300,000 to 600,000 people every year and that's with a vaccine. Some people are afraid of the vaccine and don't get it and others don't realize that influenza can quickly transition into pneumonia and other respiratory diseases which can kill you. 

I guess the only good thing about Covid is it has almost eliminated the flu season (so far) due to all of the precautions in place to prevent Covid-19 spread.


----------



## bag-mania

Today the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine was approved for use in the UK.  It is the first country to give approval. While there is some debate going on about whether the approval was pushed through too quickly, this is great news for everyone in the UK. It will start with vaccinations for frontline workers and the elderly first, as expected, but should be available for everyone soon.

In the US the FDA is taking a deep dive into the safety data and is expected to make a decision by Dec. 10.  Hundreds of thousands of doses of vaccine are being prepared for shipment throughout the US by the middle of the month, pending approval.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Social media platforms have made a lot of people conspiracy theorists when it comes to this pandemic. I have listened to a close doctor of mine a patient of his over 15 years tells me these wild theories of not having a choice to wear a mask or be fined by the government which is communist. But when I ask an intelligent question about containing or slowing down the virus what would be his solution I swear he cant give an answer.  This pandemic have taught me that everyone's comfort level of how we live our lives is going to differ greatly from our friends, loved ones, coworkers etc. These differences I have learned to not debate or explain my actions why I do not participate in what could be super spreader gatherings.


----------



## luckylove

I had a close family member just ask me, so are you guys going to go away for the holidays or are you staying home... WTF?? Where would I be going during a world wide Pandemic?? Have we met? Clearly our behaviors differ greatly around this pandemic and I wondered if she ever actually listened to our various conversations about daily life in these strange times. I really miss the big Christmas parties and New year's celebrations at my house. I love having everybody here. Maybe next year we can return to the traditions we all crave.


----------



## mzbaglady1

luckylove said:


> I had a close family member just ask me, so are you guys going to go away for the holidays or are you staying home... WTF?? Where would I be going during a world wide Pandemic?? Have we met? Clearly our behaviors differ greatly around this pandemic and I wondered if she ever actually listened to our various conversations about daily life in these strange times. I really miss the big Christmas parties and New year's celebrations at my house. I love having everybody here. Maybe next year we can return to the traditions we all crave.


I'm laughing my ass off. Most places are on lockdown or some type of restrictions are in place and some people just don't get it. But people are traveling during a pandemic and posting the pictures on social media. Yes you had a couple of idiots decided that they were going to see the Macy's day parade in person. Got to the area couldn't see anything the city had the area blocked off by a couple of streets away and complained they should have stayed home and watched on television.


----------



## CarryOn2020

LA is told stay in their homes effective immediately
					

The city was told the new move was 'necessary for the protection of life and property'. It comes hours after mayor Eric Garcetti told the almost four million people in rthe city limits to 'cancel everything'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



LA residents are ordered to stay in their homes effective immediately: Mayor Eric Garcetti bans all travel including WALKING, closes non-essential businesses and threatens to arrest anyone breaking new lockdown rules as cases surge
•
LA Mayor Eric Garcetti has ordered the city's 10 million residents to stay at home
•
Mayor told public to 'cancel everything' and banned all travel, including walking
•
All non-essential businesses have been ordered to close and officials have threatened to arrest anyone breaking the new lockdown restrictions

One of the commenters wrote this - trying to be funny, I guess:
Follow the science, family members must breathe in alphabetical order. No persons shall simultaneously inhale at the same time. The passing of flatulence is strictly forbidden during the pandemic.


----------



## CarryOn2020

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I spoke to a friend in New Zealand today. They have 0 cases and are back to normal life. She said they are watching what's happening in the US in disbelief and horror.



Many of us in the US are watching in disbelief and horror.  Seeing lots of IG influencers out and about. Surely we can do better than _this_.


----------



## ck2802

I live in Australia & we are just about back to normal life here. Lots of restrictions were eased this week too.
I just found out today my niece who lives in LA has COVID. We’re very worried about her & hope she’ll be ok.


----------



## CarryOn2020

ck2802 said:


> I live in Australia & we are just about back to normal life here. Lots of restrictions were eased this week too.
> I just found out today my niece who lives in LA has COVID. We’re very worried about her & hope she’ll be ok.



It is scary, hoping she and other will be ok.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> Today the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine was approved for use in the UK.  It is the first country to give approval. While there is some debate going on about whether the approval was pushed through too quickly, this is great news for everyone in the UK. It will start with vaccinations for frontline workers and the elderly first, as expected, but should be available for everyone soon.
> 
> In the US the FDA is taking a deep dive into the safety data and is expected to make a decision by Dec. 10.  Hundreds of thousands of doses of vaccine are being prepared for shipment throughout the US by the middle of the month, pending approval.


Sadly the idiot majority in the UK now think it's all  over -shops are rammed with people Christmas shopping some shops even open 24 hours no social distancing the virus will love it I'm dreading our infection hospital and death numbers by January


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly the idiot majority in the UK now think it's all  over -shops are rammed with people Christmas shopping some shops even open 24 hours no social distancing the virus will love it I'm dreading our infection hospital and death numbers by January


local news here in so cal had lots of people at the malls too....personally any shopping I have to do I mostly order onine and pick up at curb....shopping just isn't fun with a mask (aside from the safety issues)


----------



## bag-mania

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly the idiot majority in the UK now think it's all  over -shops are rammed with people Christmas shopping some shops even open 24 hours no social distancing the virus will love it I'm dreading our infection hospital and death numbers by January



Grrrr, that news requires me to bring the Picard facepalm out of retirement. Why would people think that everything has suddenly changed when no one has been given the vaccine yet? Everything I've heard has said to expect the next three months to continue to be bad. It will take time to distribute the vaccine and that's assuming enough people are receptive to getting it.

The Pfizer vaccine must be kept refrigerated at extremely cold temperatures. It cannot be sent to every doctor's office or pharmacy that doesn't have the ability to keep it viable. It will go to hospitals first and arrangements will need to be made to see that nursing home patients can receive it somehow.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Grrrr, that news requires me to bring the Picard facepalm out of retirement. Why would people think that everything has suddenly changed when no one has been given the vaccine yet? Everything I've heard has said to expect the next three months to continue to be bad. It will take time to distribute the vaccine and that's assuming enough people are receptive to getting it.
> 
> The Pfizer vaccine must be kept refrigerated at extremely cold temperatures. It cannot be sent to every doctor's office or pharmacy that doesn't have the ability to keep it viable. It will go to hospitals first and arrangements will need to be made to see that nursing home patients can receive it somehow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920225


people are just sick of the masks, etc.
and some are making it political.  like the government is trying to interfere with their freedom


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> people are just sick of the masks, etc.
> and some are making it political.  like the government is trying to interfere with their freedom



Hey, I'm as freedom-loving as anyone, but you know what? I also like to be healthy and alive. Wearing a mask is such a minor inconvenience in the grand scheme of things. It certainly isn't the kind of government interference anyone should be concerned about.


----------



## doni

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly the idiot majority in the UK now think it's all  over -shops are rammed with people Christmas shopping some shops even open 24 hours no social distancing the virus will love it I'm dreading our infection hospital and death numbers by January


It is the same in my home country Spain. Since the announcements of the vaccine everybody is happy as a clam and the streets, restaurants and bars are packed plus the stock exchange is back to January numbers as if nothing had happened... I don’t know, even if the vaccines would work (and there is a lot about them that is uncertain and/or spooky) there is plenty of time for a full on third wave, which I am afraid is what may happen.
In the meantime in Germany, with much better numbers than in Spain or the UK, restaurants and bars remain close and we continue with restrictions to meet (only one other household at a time, inside or out).

And it is almost a year of this and there hasn’t even been an attempt of some coordination at European level...

It is really something to think about, that in Asia and Australia/New Zealand they seem to have been able to control this without a vaccine, but in Europe and the US we are hopeless. We have so much to learn.


----------



## samfalstaff

bag-mania said:


> Grrrr, that news requires me to bring the Picard facepalm out of retirement. Why would people think that everything has suddenly changed when no one has been given the vaccine yet? Everything I've heard has said to expect the next three months to continue to be bad. It will take time to distribute the vaccine and that's assuming enough people are receptive to getting it.
> 
> The Pfizer vaccine must be kept refrigerated at extremely cold temperatures. It cannot be sent to every doctor's office or pharmacy that doesn't have the ability to keep it viable. It will go to hospitals first and arrangements will need to be made to see that nursing home patients can receive it somehow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920225


We are way beyond one facepalm...


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> well they are
> where I live people have signs posted on their lawns to impeach the governor - he's restricting them too much


Newsom? Really?


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> oh yes....w/o getting too political, I'll say most people in the area near where I live are not of the progressive ilk


Are you behind the Orange Curtain (or nearby)? Yeah....

I find it ridiculous the crybabies whine that "masks restrict mah free-dum" yet they're fine with "no shirt, no shoes, no service."

And, honestly, it's not like this is going to last for the rest of time. It sucks, it's an inconvenience, but in the grand scheme of things, it's short term and not a huge, heavy sacrifice. Put a cloth over your mouth and ear straps behind your ears.


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Are you behind the Orange Curtain (or nearby)? Yeah....
> 
> I find it ridiculous the crybabies whine that "masks restrict mah free-dum" yet they're fine with "no shirt, no shoes, no service."
> 
> And, honestly, it's not like this is going to last for the rest of time. It sucks, it's an inconvenience, but in the grand scheme of things, it's short term and not a huge, heavy sacrifice. Put a cloth over your mouth and ear straps behind your ears.


I'm in san diego county


----------



## whateve

redney said:


> Are you behind the Orange Curtain (or nearby)? Yeah....
> 
> I find it ridiculous the crybabies whine that "masks restrict mah free-dum" yet they're fine with "no shirt, no shoes, no service."
> 
> And, honestly, it's not like this is going to last for the rest of time. It sucks, it's an inconvenience, but in the grand scheme of things, it's short term and not a huge, heavy sacrifice. Put a cloth over your mouth and ear straps behind your ears.


What is the orange curtain?


----------



## bag-mania

As if we didn't have enough to worry about. Hackers from a nation state are trying to attack the cold chain of the vaccine during transportation, presumably so that the vaccine will spoil and confidence in it will be destroyed. It's hard to believe that in these times when all countries should be on the same page there are still some who want to use it as an opportunity to take advantage.


*Coronavirus: Hackers targeted Covid vaccine supply 'cold chain'*
*The international vaccine supply chain has been targeted by cyber-espionage, according to IBM.*
The company says it tracked a campaign aimed at the delivery "cold chain" used to keep vaccines at the right temperature during transportation.

The attackers' identity is unclear - but IBM said the sophistication of their methods indicated a nation state.
It follows warnings from governments - including the UK's - of countries targeting aspects of vaccine research.

*Phishing emails*
IBM says it believes the campaign started in September 2020.

It says phishing emails were sent out across six countries, which targeted organisations linked to the Cold Chain Equipment Optimisation Platform (CCEOP) of Gavi, the international vaccine alliance.

Gavi's partners include the World Health Organization, Unicef, the World Bank and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. They help distribute vaccines around the world to some of the poorest regions.

This sometimes requires a "cold chain".
*Malicious code*
For example, the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine - which was not the specific target of this campaign - will need to be kept at a temperature of about -70C as it is moved about.

he attackers impersonated a business executive from a legitimate Chinese company involved in CCEOP's supply cold chain to make it more likely the targets would engage with the email.
They then sent phishing emails to organisations that provided transportation, which contained malicious code and asked for people's log in credentials.

That could have allowed them to understand the infrastructure that governments intended to use to distribute vaccines.
"Advanced insight into the purchase and movement of a vaccine that can impact life and the global economy is likely a high-value and high-priority nation-state target," IBM says.

*'Precision targeting'*
IBM says the wider targeting included:

the European Commission's Directorate General Taxation and Customs Union
companies involved in manufacturing solar panels, which can be used to keep vaccines cold in places where reliable power is not available
a South Korean software-development company
a German website-development company, which supports clients associated with pharmaceutical manufacturers, container transport, biotechnology and manufacturers of electrical components for communications
IBM says the campaign was uncovered by a security team it set up at the start of the pandemic to track down Covid-19 cyber-threats.

"The precision targeting and nature of the specific targeted organisations potentially point to nation-state activity," the US company said.

"Without a clear path to a [pay]out, cyber-criminals are unlikely to devote the time and resources required to execute such a calculated operation."
*Intelligence gathering*
IBM says it has notified those targeted as well as law-enforcement authorities.
The US's Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (Cisa) has issued an alert encouraging organisations associated with the storage and transport of a vaccine to be on guard for the kind of attacks linked to IBM's report.

In July, the UK warned Russian intelligence had targeted UK vaccine research, including at Oxford.

The US also warned of Chinese hacking, while, more recently, Microsoft said it had seen North Korean and Russian hackers targeting vaccine research.










						Coronavirus: Hackers targeted Covid vaccine supply 'cold chain'
					

IBM says organisations involved in moving coronavirus vaccines at chilled temperatures were targeted.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## canto bight

I've been at the hospital with my dad for two days this week so I am a bit nervous for us both.

I am having a hard time coming to terms with not only the fact that we live in a society where people refuse to wear masks because of their "rights" and pack into bars and stores, but now this timeline includes hackers who are targeting the vaccine.


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> What is the orange curtain?


Nickname for Orange County, California.


----------



## Chanbal

canto bight said:


> I've been at the hospital with my dad for two days this week so I am a bit nervous for us both.
> 
> I am having a hard time coming to terms with not only the fact that we live in a society where people refuse to wear masks because of their "rights" and pack into bars and stores, but now this timeline includes hackers who are targeting the vaccine.



Wearing masks is mandatory in hospitals, so hopefully you will be OK. I wear two masks when in the hospital. Wishing your father a fast recovery. 

I was feeling a little optimistic with the potential vaccines and antibody therapies, but these last numbers of coronavirus deaths and hospitalizations are making me very sad. And, if that wasn't enough, hackers (murderers) targeting vaccines.


----------



## Nibb

redney said:


> Are you behind the Orange Curtain (or nearby)? Yeah....
> 
> I find it ridiculous the crybabies whine that "masks restrict mah free-dum" yet they're fine with "no shirt, no shoes, no service."
> 
> And, honestly, it's not like this is going to last for the rest of time. It sucks, it's an inconvenience, but in the grand scheme of things, it's short term and not a huge, heavy sacrifice. Put a cloth over your mouth and ear straps behind your ears.


I’m in downtown HB! Every fricking day these illiterate idiots are out at the pier with flags, hats and recall the governor signs. I'm so fed up with the lot of them they all are dumber than a box of rocks! No masks no distancing no brains and they whine about the constitution, hell I know most of them never sat through a high school government class let alone graduated. Because of these idiots we haven’t been to our local farmers market, dog groomer, ups store, wine store, pizza place, Mexican restaurant, or walked the pier since March! I can’t even drive down PCH because my DH who was born and raised in HB gets so angry he honks and flips them off and that just doesn’t help, many days my neighborhood has no fewer than 6 helicopters from the media flying overhead reporting on the so called protests you can’t here yourself think! Helicopters are super loud, times 6 is unnerving. We have elderly neighbors who have been here for as long as 50 years, they are afraid to set foot outside, same with our neighbors who have survived cancer. Sorry for the rant but I’m just done with it and I know most of my neighbors are too.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I found out last night that 3 of my uncles and their wives all have Covid. Five of the six are miserable but otherwise coping and one of my uncles was hospitalized yesterday. He's expected to be released today. My boss's boss told me on Wednesday that she has lost four family members to Covid and her uncle was hospitalized on Tuesday with a grim prognosis. It was months into the pandemic before anyone I knew even knew someone who had it, so it was easier for me to be a little skeptical about the virus at first. (I have been follwing all safety recommendations from the beginning, staying home unless I need gas or groceries, and I always wear a mask when I should - just to be clear.) It's very sobering to go from not knowing anyone who even knows anyone who has/had it to all of a sudden personally knowing 11 people who have tested positive. That tells me a lot about how fast it's spreading and how important it is to keep our guard up. Even though the survival rate is very high, it's a miserable illness that no one wants to have to endure. I'm much more afraid of catching it now than I was a month ago! But we do see the light at the end of the tunnel now and that is such wonderful news.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I’m in downtown HB! Every fricking day these illiterate idiots are out at the pier with flags, hats and recall the governor signs. I'm so fed up with the lot of them they all are dumber than a box of rocks! No masks no distancing no brains and they whine about the constitution, hell I know most of them never sat through a high school government class let alone graduated. Because of these idiots we haven’t been to our local farmers market, dog groomer, ups store, wine store, pizza place, Mexican restaurant, or walked the pier since March! I can’t even drive down PCH because my DH who was born and raised in HB gets so angry he honks and flips them off and that just doesn’t help, many days my neighborhood has no fewer than 6 helicopters from the media flying overhead reporting on the so called protests you can’t here yourself think! Helicopters are super loud, times 6 is unnerving. We have elderly neighbors who have been here for as long as 50 years, they are afraid to set foot outside, same with our neighbors who have survived cancer. Sorry for the rant but I’m just done with it and I know most of my neighbors are too.



In total agreement with you @Nibb.   Your post is not a rant, just venting your frustration.   
Basically, human beings really are idiots.   
I live in a town with two major Universities and a community college.
These "kids" think they are invincible and will gather in groups on the courthouse square and lay on the grass, play their guitars and mingle amongst themselves w/o any masks.    Not a care in the world.

Tell your DH to not flip off or honk at other drivers...this is a sure invitation for a "road rage" scenario.    And, you do not want that at all.

I simply cannot imagine how you are coping with all this stress, noise, protests, and other BS.   
We are all in a very bad situation right now.
We just need to lay our hope that this vaccine actually works and that the idiot people will accept it.
Especially with all the conspiracy theories floating about regarding what could be contained within this vaccine.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> What is the orange curtain?


I assume @redney is talking about Orange County
BTW we are shutting down as a region - so cal.  our numbers in san diego are not that bad but we're being lumped in with the rest of the region.  here we go standing in line to buy food again, salons closing, resturants closing, etc.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I found out last night that 3 of my uncles and their wives all have Covid. Five of the six are miserable but otherwise coping and one of my uncles was hospitalized yesterday. He's expected to be released today. My boss's boss told me on Wednesday that she has lost four family members to Covid and her uncle was hospitalized on Tuesday with a grim prognosis. It was months into the pandemic before anyone I knew even knew someone who had it, so it was easier for me to be a little skeptical about the virus at first. (I have been follwing all safety recommendations from the beginning, staying home unless I need gas or groceries, and I always wear a mask when I should - just to be clear.) It's very sobering to go from not knowing anyone who even knows anyone who has/had it to all of a sudden personally knowing 11 people who have tested positive. That tells me a lot about how fast it's spreading and how important it is to keep our guard up. Even though the survival rate is very high, it's a miserable illness that no one wants to have to endure. I'm much more afraid of catching it now than I was a month ago! But we do see the light at the end of the tunnel now and that is such wonderful news.


Exactly what you said about skepticism because it didn't hit you yet personally. This is what I find interesting when I have a doctor of mine debating about his rights to wear a mask or not he or his immediate family have not seen tragedy like what you have witnessed. Even to survive this illness some people have health issues that could be life long. Wishing your family members a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chanbal

We are still far from the end of this nightmare: 

*"I said yes right on the spot': Dr. Anthony Fauci accepts Joe *****'s offer to be chief medical adviser and warns face coverings might be needed beyond president-elect's call for 100 days of masks*
Having an extraordinarily efficacious vaccine, like we do have for sure, 94, 95%, doesn't mean anything if people doesn't get vaccinated. And that's the reason we're pushing really the envelope on that,' Fauci said."

Fauci and COVID 

I don't go out of my house without a mask (or 2), do I like it? Of course not, but it is a lack of consideration not wearing one until we defeat this virus. The more we delay to act together on this, the higher are the numbers of deaths & hospitalizations, and the worse is the economy. Why some people don't understand this?

@Morgan_Bellini Wishing your family a fast recovery.


----------



## bag-mania

RT1 said:


> In total agreement with you @Nibb.  Your post is not a rant, just venting your frustration.
> Basically, human beings really are idiots.
> I live in a town with two major Universities and a community college.
> These "kids" think they are invincible and will gather in groups on the courthouse square and lay on the grass, play their guitars and mingle amongst themselves w/o any masks.    Not a care in the world.
> 
> Tell your DH to not flip off or honk at other drivers...this is a sure invitation for a "road rage" scenario.    And, you do not want that at all.
> 
> I simply cannot imagine how you are coping with all this stress, noise, protests, and other BS.
> We are all in a very bad situation right now.
> We just need to lay our hope that this vaccine actually works and that the idiot people will accept it.
> Especially with all the conspiracy theories floating about regarding what could be contained within this vaccine.



Yeah, the downtowns in Portland and Seattle are being destroyed by young mostly white males who have been allowed to take over, intimidate citizens, make demands, and attack businesses. These are not peaceful protesters, they are anarchists looking to cause as much trouble as they can. The mayors of these cities sit on their hands and won't do a thing about it because they are afraid of being accused of interfering with their right to protest. I read this sad story about the owner of Seattle pot shops who has contributed a lot to charity in the city, whose stores are frequently attacked by anarchist kids who believe they have the right to demand everyone else bend to their will.









						Seattle pot shop owner says protesters continue to target his businesses
					

Uncle Ike's owner has seen protesters focus on his business before, demonstrating against gentrification. However, he says recent protests have been different.




					www.king5.com


----------



## RT1

bag-mania said:


> *Yeah, the downtowns in Portland and Seattle are being destroyed by young mostly white males who have been allowed to take over, intimidate citizens, make demands, and attack businesses. These are not peaceful protesters, they are anarchists looking to cause as much trouble as they can. The mayors of these cities sit on their hands and won't do a thing about it because they are afraid of being accused of interfering with their right to protest.* I read this sad story about the owner of Seattle pot shops who has contributed a lot to charity in the city, whose stores are frequently attacked by anarchist kids who believe they have the right to demand everyone else bend to their will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle pot shop owner says protesters continue to target his businesses
> 
> 
> Uncle Ike's owner has seen protesters focus on his business before, demonstrating against gentrification. However, he says recent protests have been different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.king5.com



Rights to protest mean peaceful protests, not wanton destruction of cities and infrastructure, or harassing/threatening people, or violently causing problems.
These city leaders are emasculated and afraid...they need to cowboy up and put a complete stop to this destruction.


----------



## bag-mania

RT1 said:


> Rights to protest mean peaceful protests, not wanton destruction of cities and infrastructure, or harassing/threatening people, or violently causing problems.
> These city leaders are emasculated and afraid...they need to cowboy up and put a complete stop to this destruction.



They have that simplistic, myopic view of old hippies that _all_ protesting is good, therefore to object to any particular protesting would be wrong. So they allow the fox into the chicken coop to tear things up.

To bring this back to Covid, many of them aren't wearing masks either but the ones who do are doing it to hide their identities.


----------



## TC1

Chanbal said:


> We are still far from the end of this nightmare:
> 
> *"I said yes right on the spot': Dr. Anthony Fauci accepts Joe *****'s offer to be chief medical adviser and warns face coverings might be needed beyond president-elect's call for 100 days of masks*
> Having an extraordinarily efficacious vaccine, like we do have for sure, 94, 95%, doesn't mean anything if people doesn't get vaccinated. And that's the reason we're pushing really the envelope on that,' Fauci said."
> 
> Fauci and COVID
> 
> I don't go out of my house without a mask (or 2), do I like it? Of course not, but it is a lack of consideration not wearing one until we defeat this virus. The more we delay to act together on this, the higher are the numbers of deaths & hospitalizations, and the worse is the economy. Why some people don't understand this?
> 
> @Morgan_Bellini Wishing your family a fast recovery.


100 days is nothing...that'll be gone in a flash..it will take quite some time to get things under control, with vaccinations in place.


----------



## Chagall

Some people will refuse the vaccine which IMO is nuts but not surprising in view of how so many have deported themselves during the pandemic. If the majority of people do receive the vaccine should they care about the looney toons who don’t get it. They will be putting themselves at risk not the people who have been vaccinated, who would be protected.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now with the vaccine so close to begin distribution the new big question in my work FB groups is will our employer require them for the employees. I’m thinking that they won’t they don’t require any other shots like the flu shot. My guess is they‘ll most likely require face masks until employees can provide proof of vaccination or possibly signing a waiver for those who choose not to vaccinate but also don’t want to wear a mask. Or possibly require anyone who is not vaccinated to wear a face mask indefinitely, because even if they sign a waiver it is still possible for them to pass covid to others if they are unknowingly sick. I’m not really sure how this will play out to be honest. We currently require all customers to wear a mask to come in, if customers have too do this then all employees should have to do it too regardless of vaccine status. How many as$wholes will claim they received it simply just to not wear a mask in public? Just like all the as$wholes who claimed medical exception until it was passed that no longer is allowed (in my state) all of a sudden all these people with “medical exceptions” were magically “cured” of their non existent medical conditions.

I did read a article saying that they should pass a stimulus package for everyone one who gets vaccinated would receive a check for $1500. Which I found interesting because so many people are in need of money due to loss of income from covid. Would the possibly of getting paid change your mind on getting a vaccine?


----------



## Nibb

A couple of weeks ago we were on the highway, we saw a very bad accident on the other side of the highway, the vehicles engine was smoking and the passenger compartment was smashed in. At least 10 people were trying to help, hopping over the center divider with crowbars and fire extinguishers. If people can see, touch and smell the catastrophe many will go out of the way to try and save a life, Covid is still invisible to most, some only see and hear about businesses closing, financial difficulties and conspiracy theories, they can’t seem to comprehend the big picture.


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> Some people will refuse the vaccine which IMO is nuts but not surprising in view of how so many have deported themselves during the pandemic. If the majority of people do receive the vaccine should they care about the looney toons who don’t get it. They will be putting themselves at risk not the people who have been vaccinated, who would be protected.


Nobody knows for how long the vaccine will be effective, months, years? So one can still get the vaccine and be infected at a later time. If the majority of people collaborate with masks and vaccines, it will be a lot easier for us to stop infecting each other and control this virus. I can't wait for us to be talking about COVID in the past.


----------



## Chanbal

pixiejenna said:


> I did read a article saying that they should pass a stimulus package for everyone one who gets vaccinated would receive a check for $1500. Which I found interesting because so many people are in need of money due to loss of income from covid. Would the possibly of getting paid change your mind on getting a vaccine?


Wow, this sounds unbelievable, but would likely increase the lines to take the vaccine. 

At the present time, the vaccine stocks are limited, and are likely going first to people working in hospitals with direct contact with patients (phase 1). We should be getting the results of the clinical trials for Pfizer and Moderna within the next couple of weeks, let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## bag-mania

We have had a couple of incidents here in Maryland of employees being attacked and beaten because they asked customers to wear masks. This happened in a bowling alley and an ice cream shop! Masks are required in all businesses in the state. 









						Police: Group of men assault bowling alley manager, employee after being asked to wear a face mask
					

The incident happened around 7 p.m. at the Bowl America located at 7155 Ritchie Highway, police say.




					www.abc10.com
				



.


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> Some people will refuse the vaccine which IMO is nuts but not surprising in view of how so many have deported themselves during the pandemic. If the majority of people do receive the vaccine should they care about the looney toons who don’t get it. They will be putting themselves at risk not the people who have been vaccinated, who would be protected.





Chanbal said:


> Nobody knows for how long the vaccine will be effective, months, years? So one can still get the vaccine and be infected at a later time. If the majority of people collaborate with masks and vaccines, it will be a lot easier for us to stop infecting each other and control this virus. I can't wait for us to be talking about COVID in the past.


Its quite possible that we will need a yearly vaccine for the virus like we do for the flu. It would be best obviously if everyone collaborated by wearing masks and getting the vaccine. I’m not sure this will happen though.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chanbal said:


> Wow, this sounds unbelievable, but would likely increase the lines to take the vaccine.
> 
> At the present time, the vaccine stocks are limited, and are likely going first to people working in hospitals with direct contact with patients (phase 1). We should be getting the results of the clinical trials for Pfizer and Moderna within the next couple of weeks, let's keep our fingers crossed!



I don't believe it will happen they can't even get a second stimulus package passed. I do however think it might actually work in getting people to vaccinate who might normally pass on a vaccination. Money is a good motivator for a lot of people.  It is a interesting proposal for sure.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## RT1

Chagall said:


> Its quite possible that we will need a yearly vaccine for the virus like we do for the flu. It would be best obviously if everyone collaborated by wearing masks and getting the vaccine.* I’m not sure this will happen though.*



I always get a flu shot yearly as I have a pre-existing condition (asthma).

I cannot believe the number of people who won't get the flu shots, and most of them are offered to them *FREE* by many pharmacies.... so, I cannot even imagine how many will refuse these COVID immunizations.

But, money talks to a lot of people...who knows, it may be incentive enough.

I just don't want to around some dumba_ _ people who refuse to get the shots and are contagious, or are carriers of this virus.

Worst case scenario would be for the government to mandate that all citizens receive this vaccination.   
Think there's unrest now....just wait until that takes place!


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> Now with the vaccine so close to begin distribution the new big question in my work FB groups is will our employer require them for the employees. I’m thinking that they won’t they don’t require any other shots like the flu shot. My guess is they‘ll most likely require face masks until employees can provide proof of vaccination or possibly signing a waiver for those who choose not to vaccinate but also don’t want to wear a mask. Or possibly require anyone who is not vaccinated to wear a face mask indefinitely, because even if they sign a waiver it is still possible for them to pass covid to others if they are unknowingly sick. I’m not really sure how this will play out to be honest. We currently require all customers to wear a mask to come in, if customers have too do this then all employees should have to do it too regardless of vaccine status. How many as$wholes will claim they received it simply just to not wear a mask in public? Just like all the as$wholes who claimed medical exception until it was passed that no longer is allowed (in my state) all of a sudden all these people with “medical exceptions” were magically “cured” of their non existent medical conditions.
> 
> I did read a article saying that they should pass a stimulus package for everyone one who gets vaccinated would receive a check for $1500. Which I found interesting because so many people are in need of money due to loss of income from covid. Would the possibly of getting paid change your mind on getting a vaccine?


The number of people who are saying that they are not taking the vaccination must be extremely high because I'm hearing there is going to be commercials for the public to get vaccinated and the last three U.S. presidents and the president elect will go on live television to get the vaccine.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> The number of people who are saying that they are not taking the vaccination must be extremely high because I'm hearing there is going to be commercials for the public to get vaccinated and the last three U.S. presidents and the president elect will go on live television to get the vaccine.



They are worried that the general public are their own worst enemy (which they are). Some have deeply rooted fear/distrust of the medical and pharmaceutical industries. Look at all the parents who refuse to get their children vaccinated for school and this was years before Covid-19.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> Now with the vaccine so close to begin distribution the new big question in my work FB groups is will our employer require them for the employees. I’m thinking that they won’t they don’t require any other shots like the flu shot. My guess is they‘ll most likely require face masks until employees can provide proof of vaccination or possibly signing a waiver for those who choose not to vaccinate but also don’t want to wear a mask. Or possibly require anyone who is not vaccinated to wear a face mask indefinitely, because even if they sign a waiver it is still possible for them to pass covid to others if they are unknowingly sick. I’m not really sure how this will play out to be honest. We currently require all customers to wear a mask to come in, if customers have too do this then all employees should have to do it too regardless of vaccine status. How many as$wholes will claim they received it simply just to not wear a mask in public? Just like all the as$wholes who claimed medical exception until it was passed that no longer is allowed (in my state) all of a sudden all these people with “medical exceptions” were magically “cured” of their non existent medical conditions.
> 
> I did read a article saying that they should pass a stimulus package for everyone one who gets vaccinated would receive a check for $1500. Which I found interesting because so many people are in need of money due to loss of income from covid. Would the possibly of getting paid change your mind on getting a vaccine?


I read this piece today, from a US legal standpoint. I'm certain there will be numerous opinions and interpretations.









						Can Employers Require Employees to Be Vaccinated Against COVID-19?
					

As the COVID-19 pandemic rages and excitement grows from promising vaccine announcements, employers are asking a critical question: Can I require my employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19?  Al




					www.natlawreview.com


----------



## Chanbal

pixiejenna said:


> I don't believe it will happen they can't even get a second stimulus package passed. I do however think it might actually work in getting people to vaccinate who might normally pass on a vaccination. Money is a good motivator for a lot of people.  It is a interesting proposal for sure.


I wonder what would happen if health insurance companies would not pay for covid treatment for people that refuse the vaccine without medical justification, probably a ton of lawsuits. Let's hope the vaccine is efficient and safe, and most people get it.


----------



## Chagall

RT1 said:


> I always get a flu shot yearly as I have a pre-existing condition (asthma).
> 
> I cannot believe the number of people who won't get the flu shots, and most of them are offered to them *FREE* by many pharmacies.... so, I cannot even imagine how many will refuse these COVID immunizations.
> 
> But, money talks to a lot of people...who knows, it may be incentive enough.
> 
> I just don't want to around some dumba_ _ people who refuse to get the shots and are contagious, or are carriers of this virus.
> 
> Worst case scenario would be for the government to mandate that all citizens receive this vaccination.
> Think there's unrest now....just wait until that takes place!


I can’t imagine anyone not wanting to get this vaccine once it has been approved. But if you want an absolute uprising then make it mandatory.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> They are worried that the general public are their own worst enemy (which they are). Some have deeply rooted fear/distrust of the medical and pharmaceutical industries. Look at all the parents who refuse to get their children vaccinated for school and this was years before Covid-19.


Like religious reasons, and what are the long term side effects? I'm interested in how this plays out to travel internationally.


----------



## haute okole

redney said:


> I read this piece today, from a US legal standpoint. I'm certain there will be numerous opinions and interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Employers Require Employees to Be Vaccinated Against COVID-19?
> 
> 
> As the COVID-19 pandemic rages and excitement grows from promising vaccine announcements, employers are asking a critical question: Can I require my employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19?  Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.natlawreview.com


Thank you for sharing this article.  I foresee a bunch of new litigation associated with COVID vaccines in the workplace, both in Workers Compensation and civil court.  I plan on getting the shot as soon as it is available, but what happens if a work associate refuses to get vaccinated?  What are the rights of the vaccinated co-workers or the other co-workers who are awaiting their vaccine?  The same can be said for masks.  What happens if a worker claims they can’t wear a mask because of ADA?  I see that unvaccinated worker being exiled to the home office permanently or potentially sued by colleagues.


----------



## pixiejenna

RT1 said:


> I always get a flu shot yearly as I have a pre-existing condition (asthma).
> 
> I cannot believe the number of people who won't get the flu shots, and most of them are offered to them *FREE* by many pharmacies.... so, I cannot even imagine how many will refuse these COVID immunizations.
> 
> But, money talks to a lot of people...who knows, it may be incentive enough.
> 
> I just don't want to around some dumba_ _ people who refuse to get the shots and are contagious, or are carriers of this virus.
> 
> Worst case scenario would be for the government to mandate that all citizens receive this vaccination.
> Think there's unrest now....just wait until that takes place!



They can’t even require people to take regular vaccines theirs no way they could possibly mandate this one either.



mzbaglady1 said:


> The number of people who are saying that they are not taking the vaccination must be extremely high because I'm hearing there is going to be commercials for the public to get vaccinated and the last three U.S. presidents and the president elect will go on live television to get the vaccine.



Yes 3 former presidents are planning to take the vaccine on live TV. While yes there are a lot of anti-vaccers out and about I think that a lot of people are hesitant to take a vaccine that has been produced so quickly. I feel for the most part the science is sound and having money thrown at the cause is a large part of why it was produced so quickly, vs the normal more lengthy process for producing vaccines. My only concern is the long term is still unknown. 



redney said:


> I read this piece today, from a US legal standpoint. I'm certain there will be numerous opinions and interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Employers Require Employees to Be Vaccinated Against COVID-19?
> 
> 
> As the COVID-19 pandemic rages and excitement grows from promising vaccine announcements, employers are asking a critical question: Can I require my employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19?  Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.natlawreview.com



I work in retail and we have food, pharmacy, and gas we will never close because we carry the “essentials”. I think that is why it’s sparking so much discussion in my work groups online. I think that it will be strongly encouraged but those who refuse may be required to sign waivers and possibly indefinite mask wearing for those who chose not to get vaccinated. As far as workers comp goes I feel like it would be very hard to prove that you got covid at work.



Chanbal said:


> I wonder what would happen if health insurance companies would not pay for covid treatment for people that refuse the vaccine without medical justification, probably a ton of lawsuits. Let's hope the vaccine is efficient and safe, and most people get it.


----------



## whateve

In one of our doctor's offices, there is a nurse who has always worn a mask. This is because she chose not to get a flu vaccination, and I guess the office requires it. I imagine that they couldn't force her to get vaccinated and they couldn't fire her for refusing.


----------



## mzbaglady1

haute okole said:


> Thank you for sharing this article.  I foresee a bunch of new litigation associated with COVID vaccines in the workplace, both in Workers Compensation and civil court.  I plan on getting the shot as soon as it is available, but what happens if a work associate refuses to get vaccinated?  What are the rights of the vaccinated co-workers or the other co-workers who are awaiting their vaccine?  The same can be said for masks.  What happens if a worker claims they can’t wear a mask because of ADA?  I see that unvaccinated worker being exiled to the home office permanently or potentially sued by colleagues.


But what about the flu vaccine? I have a family member who works in the medical field and does not take required flu shots but is required to wear a mask. Why would your employer or coworkers need to know what your choice is to vaccinate or not? First responders, medical, nursing home employees I believe will be the first to get the vaccine. The article was an interesting read.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

haute okole said:


> Thank you for sharing this article.  I foresee a bunch of new litigation associated with COVID vaccines in the workplace, both in Workers Compensation and civil court.  I plan on getting the shot as soon as it is available, but what happens if a work associate refuses to get vaccinated?  What are the rights of the vaccinated co-workers or the other co-workers who are awaiting their vaccine?  The same can be said for masks.  What happens if a worker claims they can’t wear a mask because of ADA?  I see that unvaccinated worker being exiled to the home office permanently or potentially sued by colleagues.


I would be concerned being required to get a vaccine not knowing all the facts about it and the side effects. There has not been much information about the side effect and that would be concerning..


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would be concerned being required to get a vaccine not knowing all the facts about it and the side effects. There has not been much information about the side effect and that would be concerning..


Can you imagine the lawsuits from being forced to get a vaccine and then getting some awful life threatening side effect?


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> Can you imagine the lawsuits from being forced to get a vaccine and then getting some awful life threatening side effect?


I don't think all employers can require it, but they can impose surcharges on employer-provided health benefit plans for those who refuse the vaccine or benefit plans could be designed to exclude certain treatments from coverage if a vaccine is not taken.


----------



## haute okole

My husband is a MD and one of his colleaques, an internist, said she will not get the first round of vaccines.  The NY Times has an article in which you can input your age, your general health and your address and it opines where you fall in line for the COVID shots.  I am way down the list as a middle aged woman with no health problems in LA.  I fall way behind prisoners in County jail.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Can you imagine the lawsuits from being forced to get a vaccine and then getting some awful life threatening side effect?


With a vaccine this new, they don’t know the long term effects so people must be concerned about that.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

redney said:


> I don't think all employers can require it, but they can impose surcharges on employer-provided health benefit plans for those who refuse the vaccine or benefit plans could be designed to exclude certain treatments from coverage if a vaccine is not taken.


I don’t think employers can do this . I would expect lawsuits if they did...


----------



## mzbaglady1

haute okole said:


> My husband is a MD and one of his colleaques, an internist, said she will not get the first round of vaccines.  The NY Times has an article in which you can input your age, your general health and your address and it opines where you fall in line for the COVID shots.  I am way down the list as a middle aged woman with no health problems in LA.  I fall way behind prisoners in County jail.


This is what I believe a lot of people are going to do. Let me wait and see what the effects will be. I think Dr. Fauchi said if 75% of the population get the vaccine this will balance out the infection numbers of people who don't. Right now the numbers of people who will take the vaccine is below this percentage.


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> With a vaccine this new, they don’t know the long term effects so people must be concerned about that.



What kind of side effects are you worried about? It will be similar to a flu shot in that you may have some short term side effects after receiving it, like fatigue, muscle soreness or redness at the injection site, maybe a headache. I read that a small percentage of people in the trials felt some flu-like symptoms that lasted about a day. All in all nothing too bad.

It isn’t like these companies don’t know how to develop safe vaccines. They have been doing it for many years.


----------



## redney

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t think employers can do this . I would expect lawsuits if they did...


Employers can and do impose surcharges on employee portions of benefit premiums for employees who use tobacco products, and likewise give premium discounts to those who don't, and to those who complete healthy living assessments. Could be similar.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Right now I'm going to do this and wait for some responses. Hopefully this thread won't get too far off topic.


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> What kind of side effects are you worried about? It will be similar to a flu shot in that you may have some short term side effects after receiving it, like fatigue, muscle soreness or redness at the injection site, maybe a headache. I read that a small percentage of people in the trials felt some flu-like symptoms that lasted about a day. All in all nothing too bad.
> 
> It isn’t like these companies don’t know how to develop safe vaccines. They have been doing it for many years.


One year I developed a frozen shoulder after getting the flu shot. It can't be absolutely determined that the flu shot caused it but it has happened to other people. I suffered from that for years, still am suffering. I skipped getting flu shots for a few years after that, but now I'm back getting them. I figure it can't hurt an already hurt shoulder.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> One year I developed a frozen shoulder after getting the flu shot. It can't be absolutely determined that the flu shot caused it but it has happened to other people. I suffered from that for years, still am suffering. I skipped getting flu shots for a few years after that, but now I'm back getting them. I figure it can't hurt an already hurt shoulder.



Don’t you think that might have been a coincidence? I’ve had frozen shoulder too and it is very painful and no picnic. It took over a year before all pain was gone and I got my full range of motion back. I read up on everything I could find about frozen shoulder and I didn’t see documentation that hinted at any possible connection between frozen shoulder and the influenza vaccine. And in my case I developed it in the spring, which would have been about seven months after I received a flu shot.

My point is you may get a flu shot once a year, but you can develop other ailments at any time. Just because they coincide doesn’t mean they are connected.


----------



## Chanbal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would be concerned being required to get a vaccine not knowing all the facts about it and the side effects. There has not been much information about the side effect and that would be concerning..


We should be getting the results of the clinical trials this month. I would think that we will have a better picture about potential side effects in a couple of months as the vaccine is given during phase 1A.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chanbal said:


> We should be getting the results of the clinical trials this month. I would think that we will have a better picture about potential side effects in a couple of months as the vaccine is given during phase 1A.


Thank you. I would like to know more about the potential side effects since it is a new vaccine regardless if most consider it the same as the flu shot...


----------



## zinacef

dp


----------



## BigPurseSue

bag-mania said:


> What kind of side effects are you worried about? It will be similar to a flu shot in that you may have some short term side effects after receiving it, like fatigue, muscle soreness or redness at the injection site, maybe a headache. I read that a small percentage of people in the trials felt some flu-like symptoms that lasted about a day. All in all nothing too bad.
> 
> It isn’t like these companies don’t know how to develop safe vaccines. They have been doing it for many years.



Traditional vaccines consist of a weakened form of the virus which kicks your body into developing antibodies to the virus. The covid vaccines are of a very different nature. They consist of messenger-RNA that prevents a protein on the star-like cones on the surface of the virus from attaching to cells in the human body. Some have qualms about injecting foreign DNA, especially messenger-RNA that is theoretically capable of permanently altering one's DNA. Hence there are questions about the long-term consequences of this approach to a vaccine. I've read a lot about it and everyone seems to think it's safe, yet there are the natural hesitations that come from heading rapidly down a new medical path. 

That said I will be getting vaccinated as soon as I can because I am taking care of several family members who are high-risk. I've decided that their risk of contracting covid and dying from it is far greater than my risk of acquiring some unknown, long-term complication from the vaccine.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> What kind of side effects are you worried about? It will be similar to a flu shot in that you may have some short term side effects after receiving it, like fatigue, muscle soreness or redness at the injection site, maybe a headache. I read that a small percentage of people in the trials felt some flu-like symptoms that lasted about a day. All in all nothing too bad.
> 
> It isn’t like these companies don’t know how to develop safe vaccines. They have been doing it for many years.


What about the people in the trials that had severe reactions and they had to suspend the trials? Has the vaccine even been approved yet? I’m sure they know how to develop safe vaccines there is no information on long term effects of this vaccine yet. There is no way to know if it is similar to a flu shot right now....


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> Don’t you think that might have been a coincidence? I’ve had frozen shoulder too and it is very painful and no picnic. It took over a year before all pain was gone and I got my full range of motion back. I read up on everything I could find about frozen shoulder and I didn’t see documentation that hinted at any possible connection between frozen shoulder and the influenza vaccine. And in my case I developed it in the spring, which would have been about seven months after I received a flu shot.
> 
> My point is you may get a flu shot once a year, but you can develop other ailments at any time. Just because they coincide doesn’t mean they are connected.











						Onset of Frozen Shoulder Following Pneumococcal and Influenza Vaccinations
					

Adhesive capsulitis has been suggested as an adverse effect of vaccine administration into the shoulder area. The purpose of this case series is to report 3 cases of acute onset of adhesive capsulitis following pneumococcal and influenza vaccines.Patients ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> I did read a article saying that they should pass a stimulus package for everyone one who gets vaccinated would receive a check for $1500. Which I found interesting because so many people are in need of money due to loss of income from covid. Would the possibly of getting paid change your mind on getting a vaccine?



Not me.

I’m just going to say that I will not be on the first or second wave of people getting the covid 19 vaccine.

Although I have gotten vaccines recently (varicella/chickenpox), I stay away from the flu shot because of its crazy side effects.I have not gotten the flu shot since I was 18 years old, which coincidentally was the last year I got the flu. 

If the vaccine is forced on me for international travel or some other reason, then I will have to consider it.

But I’m trying to have a baby and as far as I know, there are no studies done on the developmental effects of the infant (etc). I suppose if I wasn’t trying to conceive, I’d be more open to it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> Onset of Frozen Shoulder Following Pneumococcal and Influenza Vaccinations
> 
> 
> Adhesive capsulitis has been suggested as an adverse effect of vaccine administration into the shoulder area. The purpose of this case series is to report 3 cases of acute onset of adhesive capsulitis following pneumococcal and influenza vaccines.Patients ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov



Reading that actually makes me feel better about it. It only had three possible examples of someone getting frozen shoulder after receiving a flu shot. Considering the millions of flu shots given every year, that is extremely rare if there was a correlation. It sounds like all three had their frozen shoulder resolved relatively quickly, the first guy was pain-free within 50 days. That’s a lot faster than most people who get frozen shoulder.


----------



## bag-mania

COVID-19 has some pretty nasty side effects itself. Some of the damage done looks to be permanent. 

So everyone wants COVID-19 to be gone and for life to get back to normal. Everyone was hoping for months for a vaccine to save all the thousands of people dying. Now that a vaccine is finally here, many are too suspicious to try it. What is the alternative? Living in fear is no life at all.


----------



## zinacef

BigPurseSue said:


> Traditional vaccines consist of a weakened form of the virus which kicks your body into developing antibodies to the virus. The covid vaccines are of a very different nature. They consist of messenger-RNA that prevents a protein on the star-like cones on the surface of the virus from attaching to cells in the human body. Some have qualms about injecting foreign DNA, especially messenger-RNA that is theoretically capable of permanently altering one's DNA. Hence there are questions about the long-term consequences of this approach to a vaccine. I've read a lot about it and everyone seems to think it's safe, yet there are the natural hesitations that come from heading rapidly down a new medical path.
> 
> That said I will be getting vaccinated as soon as I can because I am taking care of several family members who are high-risk. I've decided that their risk of contracting covid and dying from it is far greater than my risk of acquiring some unknown, long-term complication from the vaccine.


Thank you for this info. Our hospital admin stated that they will not be able to vaccinate all of us at once because of the supply and how “new” it is. They stated that they cannot have a tower full of critical care nurses out should something happen. And this is actually smart decision as we are critically spread out and morale is gone. I know I will be on the top of the list because i work  critical care.  And I am scared and so are the rest of the staff in our unit.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I found out last night that 3 of my uncles and their wives all have Covid. Five of the six are miserable but otherwise coping and one of my uncles was hospitalized yesterday. He's expected to be released today. My boss's boss told me on Wednesday that she has lost four family members to Covid and her uncle was hospitalized on Tuesday with a grim prognosis. It was months into the pandemic before anyone I knew even knew someone who had it, so it was easier for me to be a little skeptical about the virus at first. (I have been follwing all safety recommendations from the beginning, staying home unless I need gas or groceries, and I always wear a mask when I should - just to be clear.) It's very sobering to go from not knowing anyone who even knows anyone who has/had it to all of a sudden personally knowing 11 people who have tested positive. That tells me a lot about how fast it's spreading and how important it is to keep our guard up. Even though the survival rate is very high, it's a miserable illness that no one wants to have to endure. I'm much more afraid of catching it now than I was a month ago! But we do see the light at the end of the tunnel now and that is such wonderful news.





Nibb said:


> I’m in downtown HB! Every fricking day these illiterate idiots are out at the pier with flags, hats and recall the governor signs. I'm so fed up with the lot of them they all are dumber than a box of rocks! No masks no distancing no brains and they whine about the constitution, hell I know most of them never sat through a high school government class let alone graduated. Because of these idiots we haven’t been to our local farmers market, dog groomer, ups store, wine store, pizza place, Mexican restaurant, or walked the pier since March! I can’t even drive down PCH because my DH who was born and raised in HB gets so angry he honks and flips them off and that just doesn’t help, many days my neighborhood has no fewer than 6 helicopters from the media flying overhead reporting on the so called protests you can’t here yourself think! Helicopters are super loud, times 6 is unnerving. We have elderly neighbors who have been here for as long as 50 years, they are afraid to set foot outside, same with our neighbors who have survived cancer. Sorry for the rant but I’m just done with it and I know most of my neighbors are too.


I'm in the Uk and completely agree with you sadly I'm surrounded by idiots here too but hang in there things can only get better roll on 2021


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> COVID-19 has some pretty nasty side effects itself. Some of the damage done looks to be permanent.
> 
> So everyone wants COVID-19 to be gone and for life to get back to normal. Everyone was hoping for months for a vaccine to save all the thousands of people dying. Now that a vaccine is finally here, many are too suspicious to try it. What is the alternative? Living in fear is no life at all.


Exactly the vaccine may not get protectin for up to 3 months we might be getting regular booster 4 times a year for the rest of ur lives but better than letting the disease kill millions


----------



## doni

bag-mania said:


> COVID-19 has some pretty nasty side effects itself. Some of the damage done looks to be permanent.
> 
> So everyone wants COVID-19 to be gone and for life to get back to normal. Everyone was hoping for months for a vaccine to save all the thousands of people dying. Now that a vaccine is finally here, many are too suspicious to try it. What is the alternative? Living in fear is no life at all.



The vaccines are not fulfilling the precautionary requirements in force. They can‘t possibly, it is a question of time (but not only). To be able to commercialize them, producers need to ask for a waiver that exempts them from complying with the requirements we usually demand so as to ensure a certain level of reassurance in respect of secondary effects and the like.

Plus these vaccines are a new technology. They really are not vaccines as such or as we know them.

I am not anti-vaccine. I don’t think Covid is a conspiracy. But I want to think carefully about this vaccine and get informed as much as I can. I think that is fair. First, because we obviously all want to end Covid, but not for it to be replaced by something worse. But particularly because of my kids. Stadistically and for their age range, their risk of getting gravely sick or die of Covid 19 is lower than the flu. As a mother, I feel it is my responsibility to think very carefully before giving them something that in the future could damage them more... To me all this is far from simple...


----------



## Pessie

doni said:


> The vaccines are not fulfilling the precautionary requirements in force. They can‘t possibly, it is a question of time (but not only). To be able to commercialize them, producers need to ask for a waiver that exempts them from complying with the requirements we usually demand so as to ensure a certain level of reassurance in respect of secondary effects and the like.
> 
> Plus this vaccines are a new technology. They really are not vaccines as such or as we know them.
> 
> I am not anti-vaccine. I don’t think Covid is a conspiracy. But I want to think carefully about this vaccine and get informed as much as I can. I think that is fair. First, because we obviously all want to end Covid, but not for it to be replaced by something worse. But particularly because of my kids. Stadistically and for their age range, their risk of getting gravely sick or die of Covid 19 is lower than the flu. As a mother, I feel is my responsibility to think very carefully before giving them something that in the future could damage them more... To me all this is far from simple...


The vaccines are not all the same.  The Oxford Astra-Zeneca vaccine is a “traditional” vaccine as are some of the others being trialled.
I do think it’s simple, the only way to eradicate the disease and protect our communities is to get inoculated.  None of us are safe from COVID and there are any number of instances of low risk individuals who’ve been badly affected after catching it.  The suspicion that’s being sown around vaccines on social media makes me very sad.


----------



## bklner2014

Pessie said:


> The vaccines are not all the same.  The Oxford Astra-Zeneca vaccine is a “traditional” vaccine as are some of the others being trialled.
> I do think it’s simple, the only way to eradicate the disease and protect our communities is to get inoculated.  None of us are safe from COVID and there are any number of instances of low risk individuals who’ve been badly affected after catching it.  The suspicion that’s being sown around vaccines on social media makes me very sad.


Yes, I agree, there have been some misassumptions on this thread regarding the safety profile of these vaccines. Not all Covid-19 vaccines are the same. While I'm not familiar with the RNA technology, the AstraZeneca Oxford vaccine is an adenovirus-based vaccine, and these have been studied for years. [Unfortunately, with the AZ vaccine there is some mixed messaging regarding how they came to administer the half dose which demonstrated 90% efficacy, but I guess that is a different matter!]

According to the NYTimes: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/24/health/astrazeneca-covid-vaccine.html 
"*What is the AstraZeneca vaccine?*
Researchers at the University of Oxford built the vaccine using a kind of virus, called an adenovirus, that typically causes colds in chimpanzees. They genetically altered the virus so that it carried a gene for a coronavirus protein, which would theoretically train a person’s immune system to recognize the real coronavirus.
Adenovirus-based vaccines are also being tested by Johnson & Johnson, as well as by labs in China, Italy and elsewhere. An adenovirus-based vaccine called Sputnik V is already being distributed in Russia on an emergency basis, although researchers have yet to release detailed results from their late-stage trial.
Scientists have been testing adenovirus-based vaccines for decades, but it wasn’t until July of this year that the first one was licensed, when Johnson & Johnson got approval from European regulators for an Ebola vaccine."
"*Is the AstraZeneca vaccine safe?*
For years, Oxford researchers have been testing their chimpanzee adenovirus vaccine, ChAdOx1, on a number of other diseases including Ebola and Zika. Although none of those studies have reached the final, so-called Phase 3 trials, they have allowed researchers to examine the safety of the vaccine platform. The researchers have not found any serious side effects.
When the researchers adapted ChAdOx1 for Covid-19, their early clinical trials also did not turn up any adverse reactions. In Phase 3 trials, however, the testing had to be paused twice when volunteers experienced neurological problems. The Food and Drug Administration did not directly tie the vaccine to the problems, but when the agency allowed the trial to resume in the United States, it advised the company to be vigilant for any signs of similar problems.
In their announcement on Monday, AstraZeneca and Oxford said that no serious safety issues were confirmed related to the vaccine."


----------



## Lake Effect

I am older and I have mild but chronic asthma. When my small mom and pop company became part of a much larger company two years ago, I got the free flu vaccines that were offered in the fall. I was all over it when they offered one in September. I am wondering if they will be attempting to get their hands on a COVID vaccine and will offer it to employees, after high priority groups have been served. I will wait a bit before I ask about the availability with my internist. 
While I would lean toward waiting for more development any vaccine, if it was available to me tomorrow I would get it. A woman who I have worked with lost her sister recently to COVID. Her sister was about my age and also had asthma. My coworker said she felt like she was coming down with the flu. She put off going to the hospital for a few days and was in for a week when she passed. The day before she passed, her doctor's said she was doing very well. Then she took a complete downturn. This all happened within two weeks. 
I'm in NJ and numbers are now worse than March/April. I'm not living in fear, but I am treating this virus with the caution it deserves. Which means looking at the science and putting politics aside. 
I'm willing (at least for today) to live with any side effects. And I have an elderly mother and sister with health issues and her husband going through chemo. So it would be a precaution for them, too, in theory.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> COVID-19 has some pretty nasty side effects itself. Some of the damage done looks to be permanent.
> 
> So everyone wants COVID-19 to be gone and for life to get back to normal. Everyone was hoping for months for a vaccine to save all the thousands of people dying. Now that a vaccine is finally here, many are too suspicious to try it. What is the alternative? Living in fear is no life at all.



Some of us aren’t living in fear at all (anymore). I’ve been respectful of the lockdowns, wearing a mask, staying away from socializing. I work for myself so I rarely interact with others. But I draw the line at being a guinea pig. Others can try it first if they trust the manufacturers that much.


----------



## Pessie

bisousx said:


> Some of us aren’t living in fear at all (anymore). I’ve been respectful of the lockdowns, wearing a mask, staying away from socializing. I work for myself so I rarely interact with others. But I draw the line at being a guinea pig. Others can try it first if they trust the manufacturers that much.


You’re not a guinea pig - that kind of language is unhelpful and misleading in itself - you should be thankful for the thousands of selfless volunteers who’ve been trialling the vaccines since the summer for the fact that you are not.


----------



## bag-mania

Pessie said:


> You’re not a guinea pig - that kind of language is unhelpful and misleading in itself - you should be thankful for the thousands of selfless volunteers who’ve been trialling the vaccines since the summer for the fact that you are not.



Thank you. I was just writing a similar response and you beat me to it. 

It’s as if people who trusted science their entire lives are suddenly, nope, get away from me with your witchcraft. The FDA hasn’t even approved the vaccine yet and already the media and social media are spreading fear. Last night my local newscast in Baltimore was speculating that many in the African-American community won’t get the vaccine because they don’t trust it. By running that story they probably convinced many people not to get it, because viewers will think there must be something to it. 

If we weren’t going to do anything to help ourselves we may as well have saved the millions/billions in vaccine development and just let the disease run rampant. We could be like the Dark Ages! Let the strongest survive and let the plague cull the rest.


----------



## canto bight

I will be getting the vaccine as soon as I am eligible to do so, without question.  I believe in science.  Skepticism and this virus being so politicized is what has gotten us in this big mess.  I have too much at risk not to get the vaccine.  The health of those around me and getting to continue my life outweighs the risk of potential side effects.


----------



## Pessie

bag-mania said:


> Thank you. I was just writing a similar response and you beat me to it.
> 
> It’s as if people who trusted science their entire lives are suddenly, nope, get away from me with your witchcraft. The FDA hasn’t even approved the vaccine yet and already the media and social media are spreading fear. Last night my local newscast in Baltimore was speculating that many in the African-American community won’t get the vaccine because they don’t trust it. By running that story they probably convinced many people not to get it, because viewers will think there must be something to it.
> 
> If we weren’t going to do anything to help ourselves we may as well have saved the millions/billions in vaccine development and just let the disease run rampant. We could be like the Dark Ages! Let the strongest survive and let the plague cull the rest.


I feel sorry for the medics treating Covid patients, because the sensationalist stuff circulating must make them despair. 
Do you think choosing not to get vaccinated might at some point in the future invalidate peoples health insurance if they are hospitalised with COVID?

I trust the science and I will most definitely be vaccinated as soon as I’m offered an appointment.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bisousx said:


> Some of us aren’t living in fear at all (anymore). I’ve been respectful of the lockdowns, wearing a mask, staying away from socializing. I work for myself so I rarely interact with others. But I draw the line at being a guinea pig. Others can try it first if they trust the manufacturers that much.



Many of us are feeling like the vaccine will have potential in stopping the spread of the virus
but the other option of possibly being on respirator pales by comparison... JMO


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bisousx

Yeah, I figured I’d get flamed for providing a different perspective when so many in here are wondering why most of the country is hesitant to get the vaccine. It’s ok. 

I expected it. Being inferred to as a bumpkin who doesn’t believe in science is a tactic to discredit people who are skeptical. 

Sure, I believe in science. I also know that data can and is regularly manipulated for anyone’s benefit. There’s many types of fear mongering out there today, not only as it relates to the vaccine.

It’s difficult to trust the science when you have friends working in the local hospitals who say that the numbers of ICU patients reported are grossly inflated. In the height of the spring panic, on TV it read one thing while the ICU at my local hospital was near empty - with nurses’ contracts being cancelled left and right from the lack of work. 

It’s also difficult to trust when leaders impose strategies to contain the virus and don’t even believe in them, being spotted traveling, mingling and dining maskless... face to face, shoulder to shoulder with top medical execs. 

I’m happy to do my part, but not throw myself at risk until I feel it’s safe for me to do so. I hesitated to comment and set a foot into the most negative thread on this forum, out of respect for some of the kind members on here who have been unfortunate to catch the virus. Sorry to offend. I’m out


----------



## bag-mania

^How can you say are willing to do your part and in the next breath say you won’t get the vaccine?  Do you think any of us want to be injected with a new drug? We don’t, but it’s about doing your part to get the  disease under control.  If people won’t get it then the vaccine has already failed before it was ever given a chance.


----------



## Jktgal

bisousx said:


> Sure, I believe in science. I also know that data can and is regularly manipulated for anyone’s benefit. There’s many types of fear mongering out there today, not only as it relates to the vaccine.
> 
> It’s difficult to trust the science when you have friends working in the local hospitals who say that the numbers of ICU patients reported are grossly inflated. In the height of the spring panic, on TV it read one thing while the ICU at my local hospital was near empty - with nurses’ contracts being cancelled left and right from the lack of work.



This is the problem when you only watch local news, read local news, local friends, etc. In a globalised world, it's very strange to me how educated people can still think it's a conspiracy of some sorts. Involving multiple governments, billions of people, and millions of gravediggers? A sitting president can not even successfully manipulate his own re-election.

In Jakarta, no room for more graves, and govt resorting to burying on top of the other. Believe me, the bumpkins around here are not smart enough to manipulate information. You need to know someone to get a hospital bed nowadays in Jkt. A pity can't use the under capacity around @bisousx's place.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Some of us aren’t living in fear at all (anymore). I’ve been respectful of the lockdowns, wearing a mask, staying away from socializing. I work for myself so I rarely interact with others. But I draw the line at being a guinea pig. Others can try it first if they trust the manufacturers that much.


I respect your opinions and fears.  My husband is working on the clinical trials for two monoclonal antibody trials here in Los Angeles for Eli Lilly and Regeneron.  Both were recently approved for adults and are now doing trials on teens. One of his colleagues, an internist, refuses to get the first round of vaccines because she also wants to wait and see how the vaccine works in millions as opposed to the 70,000 who participated in the RNA vaccine trials.  That being said, I have access to great medical treatment because I am married to a physician.  For anyone else, I can imagine the stress and uncertainty that this horrible plague and the vaccine has had on so many this year.  I get how you would feel like a guinea pig.  If you are like me, your turn to get the vaccine will be sometime in 2021, after more vaccines are available, including possibly Johnson and Johnson, Astra Zeneca, etc.  Hang in there.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> ^How can you say are willing to do your part and in the next breath say you won’t get the vaccine?  Do you think any of us want to be injected with a new drug? We don’t, but it’s about doing your part to get the  disease under control.  If people won’t get it then the vaccine has already failed before it was ever given a chance.



Doing my part = wearing a mask, abstaining from socializing or interacting with others, respecting lockdowns. As I said in a previous post, my line is drawn at being the first or second wave of people for the vaccine.
I did a poll on my social media the other day and 25% of my friends will be getting it as soon as possible. I’ll wait and see if they have negative effects and will be paying attention to feedback.

Apparently, being responsible for your own health and questioning what you’re told isn’t acceptable for some now. That’s fine. I’m not easily guilt tripped.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> Doing my part = wearing a mask, abstaining from socializing or interacting with others, respecting lockdowns. As I said in a previous post, my line is drawn at being the first or second wave of people for the vaccine.
> I did a poll on my social media the other day and 25% of my friends will be getting it as soon as possible. I’ll wait and see if they have negative effects and will be paying attention to feedback.
> 
> Apparently, being responsible for your own health and questioning what you’re told isn’t acceptable for some now. That’s fine. I’m not easily guilt tripped.



Then you have nothing to worry about. Unless you are a frontline worker you won’t be among the first to get it. This is all new and I’m afraid nobody can provide you a guarantee of absolute safety.   The Covid situation doesn’t have that luxury right now. 

I’m all for questioning what you are told. Just don’t dismiss what you are told out of hand because you don’t happen to like what you hear.


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> Reading that actually makes me feel better about it. It only had three possible examples of someone getting frozen shoulder after receiving a flu shot. Considering the millions of flu shots given every year, that is extremely rare if there was a correlation. It sounds like all three had their frozen shoulder resolved relatively quickly, the first guy was pain-free within 50 days. That’s a lot faster than most people who get frozen shoulder.


I'm sure there were more than 3 people who got frozen shoulder from a shot. They only studied 3 people. I read about other people who got it on forums. My frozen shoulder lasted for years. I still have pain, but I recovered mobility in less than a year. I think mine was made worse because my first doctor thought it was tendonitis and put me in a sling.


----------



## whateve

DH and I are in different age groups. When it comes time for us to be eligible for the vaccine, he will qualify before I do. It doesn't really help us if only one of us is vaccinated.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> I'm sure there were more than 3 people who got frozen shoulder from a shot. They only studied 3 people. I read about other people who got it on forums. My frozen shoulder lasted for years. I still have pain, but I recovered mobility in less than a year. I think mine was made worse because my first doctor thought it was tendonitis and put me in a sling.



I thought it was an interesting article and I thank you for posting it. What I took away from it was that they suspect it could be caused by where in the arm muscle the vaccine was given more than the vaccine itself. In that case they are implying it is the person administering the vaccine who may be at fault. It was interesting that they included the pneumonia vaccine in the study as well as the flu shot.

*Conclusion*
Frozen shoulder can be caused by known and unknown factors. Recently, intramuscular injections of influenza/pneumococcal vaccines have been shown be a potential but rare cause of frozen shoulder, and can be managed in the same way that other causes of frozen shoulder are managed. Although vaccines are of tremendous importance in the prevention of serious illness,* we emphasize the importance of administering them at the appropriate depth and location for each patient.*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bisousx said:


> Doing my part = wearing a mask, abstaining from socializing or interacting with others, respecting lockdowns. As I said in a previous post, my line is drawn at being the first or second wave of people for the vaccine.
> I did a poll on my social media the other day and 25% of my friends will be getting it as soon as possible. I’ll wait and see if they have negative effects and will be paying attention to feedback.
> 
> Apparently, being responsible for your own health and questioning what you’re told isn’t acceptable for some now. That’s fine. I’m not easily guilt tripped.


I’m with you! I’m always wearing a mask, social distancing and limiting interactions with others, sanitizing and washing my hands like crazy! I even didn’t spend time with my family for Thanksgiving. It was hard but I knew it was the right thing to do even as others traveled to see their family. I would like to know more about the side effects and long terms effects on the vaccine. I would like to see now it effects others...it doesn’t mean I’m selfish or not care about others..


----------



## Four Tails

bisousx said:


> Yeah, I figured I’d get flamed for providing a different perspective when so many in here are wondering why most of the country is hesitant to get the vaccine. It’s ok.
> 
> I expected it. Being inferred to as a bumpkin who doesn’t believe in science is a tactic to discredit people who are skeptical.
> 
> Sure, I believe in science. I also know that data can and is regularly manipulated for anyone’s benefit. There’s many types of fear mongering out there today, not only as it relates to the vaccine.
> 
> It’s difficult to trust the science when you have friends working in the local hospitals who say that the numbers of ICU patients reported are grossly inflated. In the height of the spring panic, on TV it read one thing while the ICU at my local hospital was near empty - *with nurses’ contracts being cancelled left and right from the lack of work.*
> 
> It’s also difficult to trust when leaders impose strategies to contain the virus and don’t even believe in them, being spotted traveling, mingling and dining maskless... face to face, shoulder to shoulder with top medical execs.
> 
> I’m happy to do my part, but not throw myself at risk until I feel it’s safe for me to do so. I hesitated to comment and set a foot into the most negative thread on this forum, out of respect for some of the kind members on here who have been unfortunate to catch the virus. Sorry to offend. I’m out


You know nothing about this highlighted part. 

Regrettably, I spent a disproportionate amount of effort trying to explain what you don't understand, but I recognize that you have your beliefs that won't change. It's unfortunate that you unquestioningly embrace a "lack of work" to mean "lack of covid." You simply don't have any idea what it's like to be in any field of healthcare right now, and I am too frustrated to explain both the big picture and the nuance of it to you.


----------



## ck2802

LVlvoe_bug said:


> With a vaccine this new, they don’t know the long term effects so people must be concerned about that.


Conversely, with this virus being so new we don’t know long term effects of this either.
Chicken Pox & Measjes are both viruses we can get & recover from, stay in the body & come out as Shingles & Encephalitis years later.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ck2802 said:


> Conversely, with this virus being so new we don’t know long term effects of this either.
> Chicken Pox & Measjes are both viruses we can get & recover from, stay in the body & come out as Shingles & Encephalitis years later.


Very true. So much unknown on this virus.....I wish it never would’ve happened...


----------



## Jktgal

There arent't enough vaccines to go around, at least the first couple years. Probably good some people are resistant (more for us!). Actually if you aren't traveling abroad and currently living in a relative covid free environment, you don't need the vaccine. It's where the covid has gone out of control that you need it, and if lots of people don't take it then you get to really see the effectiveness of the vacciine.To an extent, the people NOT taking the vaccines are the guinea pigs then, to see how fast/wide virus spreads amongst the unvaccinated (compared with vaccinated). Volunteers to show how bad it can get. Because the vaccine is not going to make you immune 100%, it just won't make it too terrible when you do get it, is my understanding of the current early vaccines. Which is why many people volunteered for the clinical trials.









						How COVID vaccines are being divvied up around the world
					

Canada leads the pack in terms of doses secured per capita.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Lake Effect

Pessie said:


> I feel sorry for the medics treating Covid patients, because the sensationalist stuff circulating must make them despair.


Well I am close with an ER nurse and she has told me it's pissing her off.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> I thought it was an interesting article and I thank you for posting it. What I took away from it was that they suspect it could be caused by where in the arm muscle the vaccine was given more than the vaccine itself. In that case they are implying it is the person administering the vaccine who may be at fault. It was interesting that they included the pneumonia vaccine in the study as well as the flu shot.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Frozen shoulder can be caused by known and unknown factors. Recently, intramuscular injections of influenza/pneumococcal vaccines have been shown be a potential but rare cause of frozen shoulder, and can be managed in the same way that other causes of frozen shoulder are managed. Although vaccines are of tremendous importance in the prevention of serious illness,* we emphasize the importance of administering them at the appropriate depth and location for each patient.*


Right, I got the idea it had nothing to do with what was in the vaccine. I have a permanent deformity from a steroid shot which was due to the way the person gave me the shot.


----------



## Chagall

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What about the people in the trials that had severe reactions and they had to suspend the trials? Has the vaccine even been approved yet? I’m sure they know how to develop safe vaccines there is no information on long term effects of this vaccine yet. There is no way to know if it is similar to a flu shot right now....


The flu shot is different every year. It is developed yearly after the suspected viruses are calculated to be coming down the line during the upcoming flu season. A lot of those suspected viruses are new ones so I don’t see a lot of difference.


----------



## jblended

bisousx said:


> Yeah, I figured I’d get flamed for providing a different perspective when so many in here are wondering why most of the country is hesitant to get the vaccine. It’s ok.





bisousx said:


> I hesitated to comment and set a foot into the most negative thread on this forum


I wish you didn't feel that way! It's been far from the most negative thread in my experience. I've seen nothing but an outpouring of support and care from the posts on here. Even disagreements tend to be so gently and tactfully conducted, in spite of the covid-fatigue everyone is experiencing.
To be fair, I didn't see anyone flaming you. It's just a civil discussion and it helps to understand both points of view. I'd hate for anyone to feel attacked when I don't think that's the intention at all.


bisousx said:


> It’s difficult to trust the science when you have friends working in the local hospitals who say that the numbers of ICU patients reported are grossly inflated. In the height of the spring panic, on TV it read one thing while the ICU at my local hospital was near empty - with nurses’ contracts being cancelled left and right from the lack of work.


With all due respect, I had this discussion with someone months ago on this very thread and I'm baffled by that perspective.
Just because one hospital has an empty ICU, does not mean it is representative of the greater world. Nurses are not being cancelled left and right as your friend may have suggested.
As someone who has family and friends tending to covid patients, and as someone who has been in hospitals as a covid patient, let me assure you that other hospitals and other parts of the world are buckling under the strain of rising covid admissions. ICUs are full, covid wards are full, grave sites are full, some hospitals are resorting to putting gurneys in the hallways while they try to find a bed for incoming patients, and many, many hospitals are severely understaffed and attempting to recruit more nurses and medics.
Things may seem grossly inflated to you when you focus exclusively on one local example, but the news reported on TV you referenced was surely looking at the bigger picture of the entire hospital network where the trend would have been rising covid numbers and no beds available for patients.
Just another point of view to consider, though I understand you may opt to disagree.




bisousx said:


> It’s also difficult to trust when leaders impose strategies to contain the virus and don’t even believe in them, being spotted traveling, mingling and dining maskless... face to face, shoulder to shoulder with top medical execs.


True. But those very same leaders contracted covid themselves. And to be fair, only survived because they had access to medical care that the general population did not.
I know for me, as a Brit, it is frustrating to see our Prime Minister's approach to the pandemic when he himself was in ICU with covid. But their hypocrisy only proves that the measures in place are indeed necessary, and that all the facts about covid being contagious and deadly are absolutely true, since the leaders thought themselves above the rules and ended up with the virus as a consequence of not heeding the medical community's warnings.


bisousx said:


> I’ll wait and see if they have negative effects and will be paying attention to feedback.


Not trying to sway you as it is your right to opt in or out of the vaccine, but you've already done what you are stating here. We all have been waiting to see the negative side effects- those in volunteers in the trials! There have been very few, which is why the vaccine is being approved.
Again, my point is not to try to change your mind, but to bring some focus back to the fact that it's not a random drug they're injecting into people. These vaccines are mostly based off of existing vaccines, so the long-term effects are somewhat known to us already. And the short-term effects in the trials have been a low fever, some tiredness, a headache. They do not compare to the short- and long-term effects of covid that we have seen thus far.
Also, I should point out that trials are taking place in many, many countries with tens of thousands of volunteers. So, it's not like they're generalizing findings off of a small sample. I know people taking part in the trials in the UK, UAE, Ukraine and South Africa.
I hope that offers some reassurance at the very least.

At any rate, thank you (and I say this sincerely) for doing your part as you described (masks, distancing, etc.). It is always good to know that even the skeptical are being compassionate and cooperative for the greater good. 


Jktgal said:


> In Jakarta, no room for more graves, and govt resorting to burying on top of the other.


I have lived in Indonesia and have friends there. It really breaks my heart to see this. Thank you for sharing; we all need to remember that this is a global issue and it's hitting some places so much harder than others, unfortunately.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> DH and I are in different age groups. When it comes time for us to be eligible for the vaccine, he will qualify before I do. It doesn't really help us if only one of us is vaccinated.


lots of people are in that situation he will get continual boosters until the point you do so what is your issue? He is protected earliest as he is more at risk


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Right, I got the idea it had nothing to do with what was in the vaccine. I have a permanent deformity from a steroid shot which was due to the way the person gave me the shot.


same here I have steroid shots in my muscle every 6 months some doctors are useless at injecting into muscle !!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jktgal said:


> There arent't enough vaccines to go around, at least the first couple years. Probably good some people are resistant (more for us!). Actually if you aren't traveling abroad and currently living in a relative covid free environment, you don't need the vaccine. It's where the covid has gone out of control that you need it, and if lots of people don't take it then you get to really see the effectiveness of the vacciine.To an extent, the people NOT taking the vaccines are the guinea pigs then, to see how fast/wide virus spreads amongst the unvaccinated (compared with vaccinated). Volunteers to show how bad it can get. Because the vaccine is not going to make you immune 100%, it just won't make it too terrible when you do get it, is my understanding of the current early vaccines. Which is why many people volunteered for the clinical trials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How COVID vaccines are being divvied up around the world
> 
> 
> Canada leads the pack in terms of doses secured per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nature.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922163


But it's a lottery which ones I bet bungling boris will have bought the wrong ones he has t made one correct decision yet


----------



## redney

I thought this was an interesting read on mRNA vaccines. 








						How mRNA vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna work, why they're a breakthrough and why they need to be kept so cold
					

There are two new COVID-19 vaccines that appear to be more than 90% effective. But what are these vaccines, and how are they different from those used previously?




					theconversation.com


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> lots of people are in that situation he will get continual boosters until the point you do so what is your issue? He is protected earliest as he is more at risk


We figure neither of us can go out or socialize until both of us are protected. If he gets his before me, he'll just stay home with me until I'm eligible.


----------



## whateve

My area was on the national news as to being one of the worst covid areas. There aren't enough beds. Everything is being shut down. DH is afraid they'll stop delivering groceries. I don't think that will happen, but I have noticed that many things have been out of stock for months in the store we usually order from.


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Exactly the vaccine may not get protectin for up to 3 months we might be getting regular booster 4 times a year for the rest of ur lives but better than letting the disease kill millions


Can you please provide the link for the facts that you say the vaccine will need to be boosted 4 times a year for life? Nowhere have I read, nor heard that.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> Can you please provide the link for the facts that you say the vaccine will need to be boosted 4 times a year for life? Nowhere have I read, nor heard that.


I don't think they can possibly know that. There hasn't been enough time gone by for the test subjects. All I know is that at least one of the vaccines requires a booster. After that, there may be other boosters but no one knows how many or how often we would need them.


----------



## bag-mania

Both the Pfizer and the Moderna vaccines require two doses, the second being given three weeks after the first for Pfizer and four weeks for Moderna.


----------



## PandasMom

whateve said:


> Just the flu is horrible. I don't know why anyone would want to risk getting it. Some people die from it as well.


I totally agree.  I think that the people who say it is just a flu never really had the flu before. What they had was a cold.  But they say it is the flu.  Because the flu in and of itself is terrible.  If you have asthma, flu is hell.  And knowing people who have had COVID since the earliest period it was confirmed in the States, having personally known people who have died from COVID, it is not the flu.  We know someone in her '30s, no preexisting conditions, healthy, she was in the hospital for 2 months.  "Recovered" but she's a long hauler.  The fact is, you do not know how it is going to affect you.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bisousx said:


> Not me.
> 
> I’m just going to say that I will not be on the first or second wave of people getting the covid 19 vaccine.
> 
> Although I have gotten vaccines recently (varicella/chickenpox), I stay away from the flu shot because of its crazy side effects.I have not gotten the flu shot since I was 18 years old, which coincidentally was the last year I got the flu.
> 
> If the vaccine is forced on me for international travel or some other reason, then I will have to consider it.
> 
> But I’m trying to have a baby and as far as I know, there are no studies done on the developmental effects of the infant (etc). I suppose if I wasn’t trying to conceive, I’d be more open to it.


I'll be right behind you


----------



## hermes_lemming

One of my leads just caught covid. They caught it from the nanny (who only helps out once a week).  Both he and wife have it - and are now testing their baby who is only a few months old.  This guts me.

Just came on to see who's still around - quite literally.

Still on bedrest w/ swollen foot pads. I swear they're starting to look like hobbit feet.  good times.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Still on bedrest w/ swollen foot pads. I swear they're starting to look like hobbit feet.  good times.



Our journeys are quite similar with this. I have suddenly developed welts on my toes and ankles, and the balls of my feet have swollen up. They said it's a long-hauler symptom. How bizarre to develop these random symptoms so long after recovery.
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Right now I didn't know the feelings of first responders who worked in a state that was the epicenter of this pandemic felt this way about the vaccine. Including some health care workers. If not enough of them volunteer for this vaccine I can see mandatory somewhere in the future. These are just some of news media coverage of what looks like an opinion poll of first responders and their reply is similar to what people are saying in this thread.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I don't think they can possibly know that. There hasn't been enough time gone by for the test subjects. All I know is that at least one of the vaccines requires a booster. After that, there may be other boosters but no one knows how many or how often we would need them.


That's why I was requesting the info from the poster. I don't find it responsible to throw out statements as facts to try to frighten people with no creditable source.


----------



## bag-mania

Seems like the media is stirring the pot as they always do. Trying to report potential problems (even before they know anything) to make the public scared/angry/concerned is their life's blood. It's always wise to keep in mind that the #1 purpose of the press is to get as many readers/viewers for themselves as possible. It is not a virtuous business, no matter how much they want us to believe that.


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> That's why I was requesting the info from the poster. I don't find it responsible to throw out statements as facts to try to frighten people with no creditable source.


The source is the British media - no statements on covid are fact we have no facts not even numbers of  infections or deaths it's all estimates and opinions I did not state it was a fact!!!! I say we "may" please refrain from being so judgemental and downright rude just read what is actually written and allow others to have an opinion different from yours !!!! You aren't God !!!


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> The source is the British media - no statements on covid are fact we have no facts not even numbers of  infections or deaths it's all estimates and opinions I did not state it was a fact!!!! I say we "may" please refrain from being so judgemental and downright rude just read what is actually written and allow others to have an opinion different from yours !!!! You aren't God !!!


The UK has approved the vaccine for emergency use. If the British media said you needed a booster 4 times a year..I wanted to know your source. I don't claim to be God.


----------



## Pessie

TC1 said:


> The UK has approved the vaccine for emergency use. If the British media said you needed a booster 4 times a year..I wanted to know your source. I don't claim to be God.


I’m in the uk and I haven’t read anything anywhere on mainstream news about booster injections every 4 months.  Vaccination for the most at risk (v elderly / care homes etc) and those most exposed to risk (healthcare staff) is starting.  Just starting.  Long term vacc program a long long way off.  Check the BBC for info.
ETA community vaccination hubs have been determined - happy to note my gp practice is a hub and I’ll be hot footing it over there as soon as they text me.  But this is very much the fire fighting stage IMO, consolidation of the program won’t come till much later in 2021.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

bag-mania said:


> Seems like the media is stirring the pot as they always do. Trying to report potential problems (even before they know anything) to make the public scared/angry/concerned is their life's blood. It's always wise to keep in mind that the #1 purpose of the press is to get as many readers/viewers for themselves as possible. It is not a virtuous business, no matter how much they want us to believe that.



I think it would be hard to find too many people who believe The New York Post is virtuous. It's a glorified tabloid not considered responsible journalism at all. 

The ***** elect and all previous ***** (except Carter and I think he gets a pass) have said they will get the vaccine, I think (hope) that will go a long way towards trust once there is a unified message among scientists and leaders.


----------



## bag-mania

For those afraid of the vaccine and possible side effects, hopefully this will make you feel a little better about it.

*Are there any side effects from the shot?*
Some participants in both Pfizer’s and Moderna’s trials have said they experienced symptomsincluding fever, muscle aches, bad headaches and fatigue after receiving the shots, but the side effects generally did not last more than a day. Still, preliminary data suggests that, compared with most flu vaccines, the coronavirus shots have a somewhat higher rate of such reactions, which are almost always normal signs that the body’s immune response is kicking in. At the meeting of the C.D.C. advisory committee last week, some members said it would be important for doctors to warn their patients about possible side effects and assure them of the vaccines’ safety.

*How do I know it’s safe?*
Each company’s application to the F.D.A. includes two months of follow-up safety data from Phase 3 of clinical trials conducted by universities and other independent bodies. In that phase, tens of thousands of volunteers get a vaccine and wait to see if they become infected, compared with others who receive a placebo. By September, Pfizer’s trial had 44,000 participants; no serious safety concerns have been reported.

The F.D.A. will also review the data for each vaccine seeking authorization and share it with its advisory committee, which will meet publicly — in the case of the Pfizer vaccine, on Dec. 10 — to ask questions and make a recommendation to the agency. The F.D.A. will then decide whether to approve the vaccine for emergency use.

*I had Covid-19 already. Do I need the vaccine?*
Probably. Although people who have contracted the virus do have immunity, it is too soon to know how long it lasts. So for now, it makes sense for them to get the shot. The question is when.

Some members of the C.D.C. advisory committee have suggested Covid survivors should be toward the back of the line.

“At the beginning, when it’s a resource-limited vaccine, my opinion is that we need to try and target as best we can to those that we know are susceptible,” Dr. Robert Atmar, an infectious disease specialist at Baylor College of Medicine who serves on the committee, said during a meeting of the panel last week.









						Who Will Get the Coronavirus Vaccine First? (Published 2020)
					

We answer that and other important questions about the distribution, safety and availability of the shots.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## haute okole

Well, I was happily preparing for Christmas with the hopes that my sister and cousin from Northern California could join us here in Los Angeles.  I was also hoping my eldest daughter (18) and my 87 year old Mom would be able to travel from Hawaii and could join us too.  Northern California has locked down until January 4 and Southern California has locked down until December 28.  People from different households should not intermingle, in or outdoors.  Lame.

@elvisfan4life Please keep the faith.  The Pfizer vaccine is rolling out in your country now.  My husband has been working on the Eli Lilly and Regeneron COVID monoclonal anti-body trials and I asked him about your concern regarding boosters every 4 months or so.  He said that because these are new vaccine and nobody really knows, he believes this is conjecture by those not in the medical field. My husband said other vaccines for other corona viruses lasted at least a year.  He told me about a bunch of other reasons why he does not believe that we will not multiple boosters a year, but I’m not a Dr., so it flew over my head.  My husband HOPES it is like Shingrix, the shingles vaccine.  Apparently, he said that vaccine may have up to a 10 year safety net.  I hope that helps and I hope your Mom is well.  Thankfully, we sent my 18 year old daughter to be with my 87 year old Mom.  We took every precaution.  My child quarantined for 2 weeks in LA, tested negative before going to Hawaii.  She then quarantined away from my Mom for 14 days and tested negative again before moving in with my Mom.  She continues to wear a mask around my Mom.  It has done wonders for my Mom‘s spirits.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't think the headline about half the FDNY is really that surprising. The USA seems to be divided in just about half on everything. Probably half the people at my job won't jump at getting the vaccine if ever.  I think you could make this headline about almost any group.


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> One of my leads just caught covid. They caught it from the nanny (who only helps out once a week).  Both he and wife have it - and are now testing their baby who is only a few months old.  This guts me.
> 
> Just came on to see who's still around - quite literally.
> 
> Still on bedrest w/ swollen foot pads. I swear they're starting to look like hobbit feet.  good times.


@hermes_lemming Wishing you a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> The source is the British media - no statements on covid are fact we have no facts not even numbers of  infections or deaths it's all estimates and opinions I did not state it was a fact!!!! I say we "may" please refrain from being so judgemental and downright rude just read what is actually written and allow others to have an opinion different from yours !!!! You aren't God !!!


You can download the weekly covid 19 surveillance report for your county.  Its published by Public Health England and shows data down to local (MSOA) areas.  Latest stats are for the week ending 27 Nov.  The latest R number info is available on the gov.uk site.


----------



## elvisfan4life

haute okole said:


> Well, I was happily preparing for Christmas with the hopes that my sister and cousin from Northern California could join us here in Los Angeles.  I was also hoping my eldest daughter (18) and my 87 year old Mom would be able to travel from Hawaii and could join us too.  Northern California has locked down until January 4 and Southern California has locked down until December 28.  People from different households should not intermingle, in or outdoors.  Lame.
> 
> @elvisfan4life Please keep the faith.  The Pfizer vaccine is rolling out in your country now.  My husband has been working on the Eli Lilly and Regeneron COVID monoclonal anti-body trials and I asked him about your concern regarding boosters every 4 months or so.  He said that because these are new vaccine and nobody really knows, he believes this is conjecture by those not in the medical field. My husband said other vaccines for other corona viruses lasted at least a year.  He told me about a bunch of other reasons why he does not believe that we will not multiple boosters a year, but I’m not a Dr., so it flew over my head.  My husband HOPES it is like Shingrix, the shingles vaccine.  Apparently, he said that vaccine may have up to a 10 year safety net.  I hope that helps and I hope your Mom is well.  Thankfully, we sent my 18 year old daughter to be with my 87 year old Mom.  We took every precaution.  My child quarantined for 2 weeks in LA, tested negative before going to Hawaii.  She then quarantined away from my Mom for 14 days and tested negative again before moving in with my Mom.  She continues to wear a mask around my Mom.  It has done wonders for my Mom‘s spirits.


Thank you for your inspiring post and for asking after my mom she is depressed but keeping as strong as she can . I'm so happy your mom has her beautiful granddaughter with her that's so beautiful it made me cry.  have a wonderful Christmas wherever you all are -you are I n each other's hearts always wherever you are physically xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> You can download the weekly covid 19 surveillance report for your county.  Its published by Public Health England and shows data down to local (MSOA) areas.  Latest stats are for the week ending 27 Nov.  The latest R number info is available on the gov.uk site.


The data is still only estimates extrapolated from polls by statisticians not fact  there have been so many errors in those figures and corrections it's laughable


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> The data is still only estimates extrapolated from polls by statisticians not fact  there have been so many errors in those figures and corrections it's laughable


I was trying to help you but obviously you haven’t even looked.  These data are from the results of tests carried out in Tier 1 (hosps) and tier 2 (community settings).  It’s reported week by week so you can see trends.  Deaths are also reported by week.  These are the numbers, the facts, not extrapolated from anything.  Educate yourself.
edited for clarity.


----------



## Love Of My Life

An image was just shown a short time ago from London that Margaret Keenan 91 received the first Covid 19 vaccination

There is hope & light at the end of the tunnel..

Here is the US the vaccinations are expected to begin next week....


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigPurseSue said:


> Traditional vaccines consist of a weakened form of the virus which kicks your body into developing antibodies to the virus. The covid vaccines are of a very different nature. They consist of messenger-RNA that prevents a protein on the star-like cones on the surface of the virus from attaching to cells in the human body. Some have qualms about injecting foreign DNA, especially messenger-RNA that is theoretically capable of permanently altering one's DNA. Hence there are questions about the long-term consequences of this approach to a vaccine. I've read a lot about it and everyone seems to think it's safe, yet there are the natural hesitations that come from heading rapidly down a new medical path.
> 
> That said I will be getting vaccinated as soon as I can because I am taking care of several family members who are high-risk. I've decided that their risk of contracting covid and dying from it is far greater than my risk of acquiring some unknown, long-term complication from the vaccine.


You are an amazing person!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BigPurseSue said:


> Traditional vaccines consist of a weakened form of the virus which kicks your body into developing antibodies to the virus. The covid vaccines are of a very different nature. They consist of messenger-RNA that prevents a protein on the star-like cones on the surface of the virus from attaching to cells in the human body. Some have qualms about injecting foreign DNA, especially messenger-RNA that is theoretically capable of permanently altering one's DNA. Hence there are questions about the long-term consequences of this approach to a vaccine. I've read a lot about it and everyone seems to think it's safe, yet there are the natural hesitations that come from heading rapidly down a new medical path.
> 
> That said I will be getting vaccinated as soon as I can because I am taking care of several family members who are high-risk. I've decided that their risk of contracting covid and dying from it is far greater than my risk of acquiring some unknown, long-term complication from the vaccine.



+1 & agree that you are quite amazing & a very big heart in helping your familymembers


----------



## LemonDrop

@Love Of My Life you can literally see her beaming through her mask


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> Are you promoting an online casino that has horrible reviews?



I think she was saying she resorted to online gambling to earn money. Glad that worked out for her but I wouldn't recommend that route for most. It is a rare person who is successful at it. I've only ever heard of one guy who made a comfortable living playing online poker. Those companies don't stay in business by paying out to everyone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LemonDrop said:


> @Love Of My Life you can literally see her beaming through her mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924448




I'm beaming for her & in solidarity for this vaccine & hope the world will look & pray for us all
to survive this pandemic & begin to enjoy our lives as we once knew & never forget all who sacrificed their lives
so that we can all go on..


----------



## jblended

Reaching out for help since some people on the forums have had covid. 
Has anyone who has recovered gotten random pain in their hands and feet? 
I have these random flare ups where my palms or my ankles will get bright red, swollen, inflamed, sore and will have this intense burning pain. It's unbearable when it happens. Has anyone experienced this? Any tips on soothing the pain? I'm finding ice packs help a little, but I'd love to find a long-term solution. 
@hermes_lemming @Gabs007 tagging you both because I specifically recall you both have some long-covid symptoms, so perhaps this has happened to you, too?


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> Reaching out for help since some people on the forums have had covid.
> Has anyone who has recovered gotten random pain in their hands and feet?
> I have these random flare ups where my palms or my ankles will get bright red, swollen, inflamed, sore and will have this intense burning pain. It's unbearable when it happens. Has anyone experienced this? Any tips on soothing the pain? I'm finding ice packs help a little, but I'd love to find a long-term solution.
> @hermes_lemming @Gabs007 tagging you both because I specifically recall you both have some long-covid symptoms, so perhaps this has happened to you, too?



Not really, I just have gotten extremely dry skin that burns like fire, asthma and lately migraines that lay me out flat for days


----------



## Gabs007

BigPurseSue said:


> Traditional vaccines consist of a weakened form of the virus which kicks your body into developing antibodies to the virus. The covid vaccines are of a very different nature. They consist of messenger-RNA that prevents a protein on the star-like cones on the surface of the virus from attaching to cells in the human body. Some have qualms about injecting foreign DNA, especially messenger-RNA that is theoretically capable of permanently altering one's DNA. Hence there are questions about the long-term consequences of this approach to a vaccine. I've read a lot about it and everyone seems to think it's safe, yet there are the natural hesitations that come from heading rapidly down a new medical path.
> 
> That said I will be getting vaccinated as soon as I can because I am taking care of several family members who are high-risk. I've decided that their risk of contracting covid and dying from it is far greater than my risk of acquiring some unknown, long-term complication from the vaccine.




I feel the same way, however I won't be getting the UK shots as they rushed it, which means they must have skipped several steps in the safety protocols, which makes me a bit uneasy, I trust the EMA (European Medicines Agency) a bit more than a goverment trying to point score


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I'm sure there were more than 3 people who got frozen shoulder from a shot. They only studied 3 people. I read about other people who got it on forums. My frozen shoulder lasted for years. I still have pain, but I recovered mobility in less than a year. I think mine was made worse because my first doctor thought it was tendonitis and put me in a sling.



If you have a thyroid issue, you are also likely to get it, it is super painful and I got it after a shoulder surgery, I noticed that after the flu shot I usually feel like I have a mild version of frozen shoulder, goes away after 2 weeks, beats getting the flu though


----------



## Gabs007

ck2802 said:


> Conversely, with this virus being so new we don’t know long term effects of this either.
> Chicken Pox & Measjes are both viruses we can get & recover from, stay in the body & come out as Shingles & Encephalitis years later.



Tbh when I got Covid last February, it was horrible but when I sort of recovered, I thought it was over, it wasn't, I feel like dead warmed up most days, asthma off the scale, frequent migraines, and a bit like I am lacking all energy and strength, other half had a bit of fever, runny nose, upset tummy, I still get bouts where my sense of taste and smell seems to disappear, as in literally thinking that the Vick's cream or tiger balm doesn't smell and lost the strength, then walking around in a cloud of menthol and wondering why it feels a bit warm and tingly, luckily that happens less and less frequently and lasts less long. 
What gets me is that people behave like it doesn't exist, I snapped the other day at somebody to eff off as he grabbed me and asked for something, his face a handspan away from mine and him not even wearing a mask. I fear for a massive spike after Xmas...


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> Not really, I just have gotten extremely dry skin that burns like fire, asthma and lately migraines that lay me out flat for days





Gabs007 said:


> Tbh when I got Covid last February, it was horrible but when I sort of recovered, I thought it was over, it wasn't, I feel like dead warmed up most days, asthma off the scale, frequent migraines, and a bit like I am lacking all energy and strength, other half had a bit of fever, runny nose, upset tummy, I still get bouts where my sense of taste and smell seems to disappear, as in literally thinking that the Vick's cream or tiger balm doesn't smell and lost the strength, then walking around in a cloud of menthol and wondering why it feels a bit warm and tingly, luckily that happens less and less frequently and lasts less long.


Thanks for replying, and also for your earlier advice regarding some of these long-covid problems.
I'm glad you don't get this specific burning; it's horrific how painful it gets so quickly. I'm desperate for a way to soothe it.
The doc I spoke to says it may be inflammed nerves rather than a skin condition, while another doc told me it may be a form of covid toes (which he said he has seen hit people's ankles/heels after recovery). Both told me to wait it out since nobody knows for sure, not enough to help anyway.
Sorry about all the other symptoms you're suffering from. I hope some of them improve soon for you. My dry skin is better, but the intense fatigue, constant nerve problems in my hands and this new burning ankles/palms thing are actually eating away at my sanity. 

I'd love to put this chapter behind me but am unable to because of covid is still very much a part of my daily life. My friends don't get it, thinking I'm acting up for attention or something. Thankfully my family are lovely and supportive, so I can have a quick cry about it here and there when I get frustrated.


----------



## mzbaglady1

jblended said:


> Thanks for replying, and also for your earlier advice regarding some of these long-covid problems.
> I'm glad you don't get this specific burning; it's horrific how painful it gets so quickly. I'm desperate for a way to soothe it.
> The doc I spoke to says it may be inflammed nerves rather than a skin condition, while another doc told me it may be a form of covid toes (which he said he has seen hit people's ankles/heels after recovery). Both told me to wait it out since nobody knows for sure, not enough to help anyway.
> Sorry about all the other symptoms you're suffering from. I hope some of them improve soon for you. My dry skin is better, but the intense fatigue, constant nerve problems in my hands and this new burning ankles/palms thing are actually eating away at my sanity.
> 
> I'd love to put this chapter behind me but am unable to because of covid is still very much a part of my daily life. My friends don't get it, thinking I'm acting up for attention or something. Thankfully my family are lovely and supportive, so I can have a quick cry about it here and there when I get frustrated.


Not sure what resources you have but I believe some large hospitals are setting up support groups and various programs for patients that are having long term medical issues from this illness. Feel better and good luck.


----------



## jblended

mzbaglady1 said:


> Not sure what resources you have but I believe some large hospitals are setting up support groups and various programs for patients that are having long term medical issues from this illness. Feel better and good luck.


Thank you, I'll look into this! 
Believe it or not, I'm usually not such a negative person but, it's really eating away at me because I just want to feel 'normal' again.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

@jblended have they even offered any sort of treatment for your feet? Its hard with this being so new, they may not have any real treatment for this. Or they may not want to give anything out of fear of making it worse.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> @jblended have they even offered any sort of treatment for your feet? Its hard with this being so new, they may not have any real treatment for this. Or they may not want to give anything out of fear of making it worse.


When it first started in my hands (quickly to be followed by my ankles, then heels) and they were really red and sore, I was given a cortisone ointment. It didn't do anything at all to help, which was surprising.  I've been told not to apply it too often, but I do use it once a day in the hopes it will help some. Ice packs soothe the pain but only temporarily.
The doctors don't know what's happening for sure. I really feel for them because everyone is presenting with different symptoms, it can't be easy for them!
The main guess they have is that it may be an auto immune response and my nerves are inflamed, which would explain the redness and burning sensation, but that's nothing more than a guess. Just like the other guess I got that it could be 'covid toes' and that it may resolve on its own in some time.
I'm months into my recovery but this has only just started happening. It's nuts to get a random problem so late in the game.
With my other symptoms I was able to manage and tolerate, but this pain is so intense that I really am desperate for some relief. Basically I'm crossing my fingers that it will go away soon or that someone else will know what I'm describing and be able to offer tips that have worked for them (as much as I would hate for others to be experiencing this, it would really help me).


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry that your going through this it sounds awful, nerve pain is rough. Maybe if your doctor says it's okay try a CBD edible for the pain. I know it helps some people with nerve pain. 

The long term symptoms are why people really need to take precautions seriously.  Just because the majority of people live though covid they may have long term health complications. 

Our state is gearing up for the vaccine. The region I live in is allowing people to sign up to get it online. It seems kind of weird because each region is obviously allotted a limited number of vaccines. Looking at the state covid website it shows that the vaccine would be rolled out in 5 tiers. First responders and hospital staff first. Then at risk/elderly, the retail,  and I don't recall the last two groups.  My guess is they are trying to gage interest by having people sign up for it online.


----------



## jblended

An employee from my former workplace just posted to his social media that he gave his mum covid and she has passed away! Evidently he only had a runny nose and a migraine, and he did isolate once he tested positive but, she'd already caught it from him the last time he visited her. 
This is my worst nightmare, that I would infect someone and they end up passing away. I isolated for a further 2 weeks after testing negative just to be extra sure I'm not contagious- that's how much I feared this happening. I cannot imagine how he feels right now.


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> An employee from my former workplace just posted to his social media that he gave his mum covid and she has passed away! Evidently he only had a runny nose and a migraine, and he did isolate once he tested positive but, she'd already caught it from him the last time he visited her.
> This is my worst nightmare, that I would infect someone and they end up passing away. I isolated for a further 2 weeks after testing negative just to be extra sure I'm not contagious- that's how much I feared this happening. I cannot imagine how he feels right now.



Hubby feels awful because he infected me, but in February, we still had the whole "a cold is just a cold, don't get paranoid, not everything is Covid" but I was terrified of passing it on and also isolated extra long.

Regarding your nerve pain, you said ice packs help a bit, have considered carefully trying heat? If it is not an inflammation, it might help? With me it is the skin tingling, getting dry and feeling super itchy, what seems to help are hot showers and slathering myself in moisturizer, cold seems temporarily soothing but then it returns much stronger.


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> Regarding your nerve pain, you said ice packs help a bit, have considered carefully trying heat?


Thanks for the suggestion but applying heat made it exponentially worse. 


Gabs007 said:


> slathering myself in moisturizer, cold seems temporarily soothing but then it returns much stronger.


I had that happen, too. It was really disheartening. Thankfully my skin, whilst still very dry, is gradually getting closer to normal now on its own. I can only hope that yours improves in time, as well.
It's all so random and there are very few answers. I'm fortunate this hasn't affected my thyroid function as it has other people's.
It's a real adventure for us all, waking up each day wondering what new covid "gift" we'll be receiving!


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but applying heat made it exponentially worse.
> 
> I had that happen, too. It was really disheartening. Thankfully my skin, whilst still very dry, is gradually getting closer to normal now on its own. I can only hope that yours improves in time, as well.
> It's all so random and there are very few answers. I'm fortunate this hasn't affected my thyroid function as it has other people's.
> It's a real adventure for us all, waking up each day wondering what new covid "gift" we'll be receiving!



My skin unfortunately seems to get worse, but oddly enough I react better to heat, I am having another thyroid test planned but so far no date when they can take blood... Since they only seem to do the most basic one, not too bothered anyway


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> I was trying to help you but obviously you haven’t even looked.  These data are from the results of tests carried out in Tier 1 (hosps) and tier 2 (community settings).  It’s reported week by week so you can see trends.  Deaths are also reported by week.  These are the numbers, the facts, not extrapolated from anything.  Educate yourself.
> edited for clarity.


 I think you will find it is you who needs to both "look" and be "educated" !
The report you referred to hadn't been updated for months as it was superseded by a different report


----------



## elvisfan4life

This is the current weekly report and is procured from a number of sources some of them more reliable than others and some still based on extrapolations of dubious samples


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> I am having another thyroid test planned but so far no date when they can take blood... Since they only seem to do the most basic one, not too bothered anyway


I think you can request a more comprehensive blood test (thyroid panel) on the NHS if you mention that this is part of your covid recovery and you're monitoring your progress. They're conducting studies on long-covid which makes getting the tests you need easier (or so I've been told).
I've been told to go in for a heart scan (echo) but haven't been given an appointment as yet. My weight dropped drastically with covid and my heartbeat has been quite irregular since that weight loss, so the scan is necessary to figure out what's going on.

It will be interesting to see if we all start improving after a certain number of months have passed. It's my hope that there's a point at which these things that are wonky begin to reverse and normalize; frankly the idea of being left with a ton of chronic issues is worrisome.


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> I think you can request a more comprehensive blood test (thyroid panel) on the NHS if you mention that this is part of your covid recovery and you're monitoring your progress. They're conducting studies on long-covid which makes getting the tests you need easier (or so I've been told).
> I've been told to go in for a heart scan (echo) but haven't been given an appointment as yet. My weight dropped drastically with covid and my heartbeat has been quite irregular since that weight loss, so the scan is necessary to figure out what's going on.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if we all start improving after a certain number of months have passed. It's my hope that there's a point at which these things that are wonky begin to reverse and normalize; frankly the idea of being left with a ton of chronic issues is worrisome.



Usually my endo requires the T3 and antibody tests too, and sometimes they do it, sometimes the lab simply declines... It is like the lab overrules a specialist? I have been trying to phone my surgery for the past 3 weeks and I don't get through... The online booking system tells me to ring the surgery, very helpful....


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> But it's a lottery which ones I bet bungling boris will have bought the wrong ones he has t made one correct decision yet



But you can be sure somebody with ties to him or the government will profit from it, it will be like the ferry company or PPE all over again...


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> This is the current weekly report and is procured from a number of sources some of them more reliable than others and some still based on extrapolations of dubious samples
> 
> View attachment 4925977


Not “months out of date” then 

I’m not continuing this because you simply want to default to negative, rubbishing everything and everyone without giving it any thought or making any attempt to understand.  I’m not surprised so many   members no longer post on tpf.


----------



## haute okole

The FDA advisory board recommended approval of Pfizer vaccine for emergency use in the US.  Yay!


----------



## whateve

There was a story on the local news. A 94 year old woman celebrated Thanksgiving with her family, caught covid and died this week.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## redney

^That makes me so sad.


----------



## 2cello

She got to spend time with her family before she died.  I think its better than isolating and dying alone which is a possibility at 94.


----------



## redney

But she could have had more time, possibly during safer times. Such a shame. I don't know if I could get over it had I been at that family gathering.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> But she could have had more time, possibly during safer times. Such a shame. I don't know if I could get over it had I been at that family gathering.



If she caught it from a family member I can imagine the guilt.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> There was a story on the local news. A 94 year old woman celebrated Thanksgiving with her family, caught covid and died this week.


Don't want to add to the bad news, but they are everywhere. *Fauci** says daughter ‘saddened greatly’ by death of boyfriend’s brother, 32, from virus*
It was a healthy person before getting infected. We are still going to have though months ahead of us. It will take time until a large part of the population gets the vaccine.


----------



## muddledmint

While I’m all for these vaccines, I understand why a lot of people are hesitant about it. The mRNA vaccines are a totally new kind of vaccine and the fact is that we don’t know everything about them yet. The scientists don’t know yet if the vaccines prevent infection or spread. All they know at this point is that they prevent severe illness (for me this is enough of a reason to get vaccinated, but not everyone will calculate the risks vs benefits math the same way as me and that’s fine). The incompetence of our leaders from the top down in handling this pandemic doesn’t really help instill confidence in these vaccines either. That’s unfortunate, but it’s the reality that we have to deal with. People are going to be suspicious and anxious, and it’s not entirely unjustified that they feel this way. However, most people won’t even have access to vaccines for months anyway. Since supply will be limited for quite some time, people who don’t want it shouldn’t be forced to get it, and on the plus side, more can be available for those who actually want it. I personally plan to get it as soon as it’s offered to me.


----------



## Pessie

On a personal level I’m relieved I’ll get the vaccine at some point soon.  I’m selfish, asthmatic, and at high risk if I catch covid of developing SARS.
But a handful of the worlds wealthiest countries have (as everyone knew they would) hoovered up all production of available vaccines for the immediate future, and that makes me feel very uncomfortable indeed.  It feels especially wrong to see people in the wealthy west vaccilating over whether to take the vaccine when millions of people in the third world don’t have that chance.  Are we going to be throwing vaccine away in Europe and the US?  Because that would be obscene.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Reaching out for help since some people on the forums have had covid.
> Has anyone who has recovered gotten random pain in their hands and feet?
> I have these random flare ups where my palms or my ankles will get bright red, swollen, inflamed, sore and will have this intense burning pain. It's unbearable when it happens. Has anyone experienced this? Any tips on soothing the pain? I'm finding ice packs help a little, but I'd love to find a long-term solution.
> @hermes_lemming @Gabs007 tagging you both because I specifically recall you both have some long-covid symptoms, so perhaps this has happened to you, too?


Yes not my hands so much but my feet almost all the time.  I have what to do.  Some days, I look down and I swear I have Hobbit feet (and my feet are size 6) and other days they're fine.  Foot pads are tender and I haven't been moving much so it's not from being on my feet all day.  ANd my left ankle seems to  be inflamed and swollen every other day.

You're not going to like my answer but I've just learned to live with it.  When my left ankle is bugging me and especially if it's Hobbit feet day, I'm home bound and will not go out until the swelling comes down. And this usually means bedrest and staying off my feet.


----------



## hermes_lemming

muddledmint said:


> While I’m all for these vaccines, I understand why a lot of people are hesitant about it. *The mRNA vaccines are a totally new kind of vaccine and the fact is that we don’t know everything about them yet.* The scientists don’t know yet if the vaccines prevent infection or spread. All they know at this point is that they prevent severe illness (for me this is enough of a reason to get vaccinated, but not everyone will calculate the risks vs benefits math the same way as me and that’s fine). The incompetence of our leaders from the top down in handling this pandemic doesn’t really help instill confidence in these vaccines either. That’s unfortunate, but it’s the reality that we have to deal with. People are going to be suspicious and anxious, and it’s not entirely unjustified that they feel this way. However, most people won’t even have access to vaccines for months anyway. Since supply will be limited for quite some time, people who don’t want it shouldn’t be forced to get it, and on the plus side, more can be available for those who actually want it. I personally plan to get it as soon as it’s offered to me.



I've heard this as well - hence my reluctance.  They're monitoring the test subjects for the next 5  yrs.


----------



## doni

Gabs007 said:


> I feel the same way, however I won't be getting the UK shots as they rushed it, which means they must have skipped several steps in the safety protocols, which makes me a bit uneasy, I trust the EMA (European Medicines Agency) a bit more than a goverment trying to point score


They are also going to skip the safety protocols with the EMA. There is no other way to put out a vaccine so early otherwise...


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes not my hands so much but my feet almost all the time.  I have what to do.  Some days, I look down and I swear I have Hobbit feet (and my feet are size 6) and other days they're fine.  Foot pads are tender and I haven't been moving much so it's not from being on my feet all day.  ANd my left ankle seems to  be inflamed and swollen every other day.
> 
> You're not going to like my answer but I've just learned to live with it.  When my left ankle is bugging me and especially if it's Hobbit feet day, I'm home bound and will not go out until the swelling comes down. And this usually means bedrest and staying off my feet.


Thank you so much for answering! You've been a tremendous help throughout. 
I'm sorry you're experiencing the same. It's so painful, I can barely take it! 
I'm trying to just put up with it, as you are, and I'm doing the bed rest and icing whenever possible. I've had to run essential errands, but otherwise am at home, resting.
I wish I could find more information on this because the pain is crippling. I just want to calm it down some...
I'm starting to worry that this will be chronic as I cannot imagine working like this.  But I'm getting ahead of myself...
If nothing else, this is an exercise in patience


----------



## elvisfan4life

redney said:


> But she could have had more time, possibly during safer times. Such a shame. I don't know if I could get over it had I been at that family gathering.


And this is exactly why I have taken the heartbreaking decision not to visit my mum this Christmas I will do so when it is safe for her for me to see her


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> While I’m all for these vaccines, I understand why a lot of people are hesitant about it. The mRNA vaccines are a totally new kind of vaccine and the fact is that we don’t know everything about them yet. The scientists don’t know yet if the vaccines prevent infection or spread. All they know at this point is that they prevent severe illness (for me this is enough of a reason to get vaccinated, but not everyone will calculate the risks vs benefits math the same way as me and that’s fine). The incompetence of our leaders from the top down in handling this pandemic doesn’t really help instill confidence in these vaccines either. That’s unfortunate, but it’s the reality that we have to deal with. People are going to be suspicious mand anxious, and it’s not entirely unjustified that they feel this way. However, most people won’t even have access to vaccines for months anyway. Since supply will be limited for quite some time, people who don’t want it shouldn’t be forced to get it, and on the plus side, more can be available for those who actually want it. I personally plan to get it as soon as it’s offered to me.


Me too sleeve rolled up waiting


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank goodness for the ignore button !!!! To the person accusing me of being negative I have taken part in ONS and NHS surveys for 6 months and have been part of clinical trials I follow the stats daily and am well aware of the data and its reliability


----------



## mzbaglady1

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for answering! You've been a tremendous help throughout.
> I'm sorry you're experiencing the same. It's so painful, I can barely take it!
> I'm trying to just put up with it, as you are, and I'm doing the bed rest and icing whenever possible. I've had to run essential errands, but otherwise am at home, resting.
> I wish I could find more information on this because the pain is crippling. I just want to calm it down some...
> I'm starting to worry that this will be chronic as I cannot imagine working like this.  But I'm getting ahead of myself...
> If nothing else, this is an exercise in patience


Have you tried acupuncture for pain management? I have used this for various health issues and it have helped me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> They are also going to skip the safety protocols with the EMA. There is no other way to put out a vaccine so early otherwise...



But the UK skips a couple more, I mean in the UK it is like getting rid of airbag and seatbelt


----------



## jblended

mzbaglady1 said:


> Have you tried acupuncture for pain management? I have used this for various health issues and it have helped me.


I haven't but have been meaning to for a while now. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> I haven't but have been meaning to for a while now. Thanks for the suggestion.



I am doing it, while it gives some relief, it is honestly fairly minimal, I had it before but it seems the Covid problems are seriously different and nothing seems to work as well, this is not to say to not try it, there is a bit of relief, I am truly a fan of acupuncture as I have a bad back, but Covid seems to be totally different, it could be just me, but compared to herniated disks and such, the relief I get is barely registering, almost like Covid pain is taking a different route?


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> I am doing it, while it gives some relief, it is honestly fairly minimal, I had it before but it seems the Covid problems are seriously different and nothing seems to work as well, this is not to say to not try it, there is a bit of relief, I am truly a fan of acupuncture as I have a bad back, but Covid seems to be totally different, it could be just me, but compared to herniated disks and such, the relief I get is barely registering, almost like Covid pain is taking a different route?


Sadly, I'm not surprised. The coritsone ointments that are usually magical on inflammation are doing nothing for me right now. Same with all the NSAIDs and muscle relaxants I've tried- I'm still stiff as a board from head to toe for a large portion of my day.

Covid is really a virus that operates in its own way. This is quite the adventure!

I figure in the few years we'll have more information on how to best manage the long-covid symptoms, but us early patients are kind of fumbling in the dark, taking stabs and hoping we hit on something that helps.


----------



## Chanbal

@hermes_lemming @jblended and all members here suffering from COVID

Wishing you strength for your fight against this virus. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gabs007 said:


> But the UK skips a couple more, I mean in the UK it is like getting rid of airbag and seatbelt


 Why wait what is the alternative? Only the most vulnerable where over 90% of deaths have occurred are getting it now over 12000 of them died last month alone if that number can be reduced at all it is worth the risk to me


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> Sadly, I'm not surprised. The coritsone ointments that are usually magical on inflammation are doing nothing for me right now. Same with all the NSAIDs and muscle relaxants I've tried- I'm still stiff as a board from head to toe for a large portion of my day.
> 
> Covid is really a virus that operates in its own way. This is quite the adventure!
> 
> I figure in the few years we'll have more information on how to best manage the long-covid symptoms, but us early patients are kind of fumbling in the dark, taking stabs and hoping we hit on something that helps.



as odd as it sounds for me hot showers, moisturisers as fatty as possible and padding as knees, ankles and elbows react to even a light touch with a tingling sensation that then gets to needles and pins, it’s nuts


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> Why wait what is the alternative? Only the most vulnerable where over 90% of deaths have occurred are getting it now over 12000 of them died last month alone if that number can be reduced at all it is worth the risk to me



The safety protocols are there for a reason, there are enough anti-vaxxers about, anything going wrong with the vaccine, they will be up in arms and persuade even more to not let the kids get measles vaccination and all that. Personally, I am in the high risk group with asthma, lupus and a couple of auto-immune issues, I also tend to have really strong reactions, to the point where my endo jokes that I am a perfect textbook case and I could make a fortune testing new drugs, if I don't react, nobody will. We laugh about it because the alternative is crying, I honestly would be so much happier without allergies and strange reactions, but the reason why I personally wait is is simply, if anything goes wrong and I react to the vaccine in an unexpected way, the way the NHS is atm and especially in our area, it will be impossible to get help as they simply don't have the capacity. I deliberated this carefully, having had it, I have some kind of protection (though nobody knows how long that lasts), I am extremely careful, manic hand washing and mask wearing... Look, I am getting the flu shot religiously every year, even if I know I have a few days feeling sick as a dog and 2 weeks and arm that feels like I did rounds with a heavy weight. I am really not anti-vax, it is just carefully deliberating the risk for me.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

I was born in 1954 shortly before the polio vaccine ended that terrible disease.  Fortunately, my family was spared, but I remember as a child seeing all the people with a lame arm, or a limp due to the effects of polio.    Most of those people are dead by now, due to shortened lifespans because polio also affected their nerves and internal organs.  New symptoms would sometimes appear many years after the initial illness.

I tell my children, who knew nothing about this disease, that coronavirus is likely to be the polio of our generation.  My first grandson was born in August and his mother is a schoolteacher.  She is working remotely now and the school keeps saying that she is going to have to go back to the classroom as children don’t seem to get as sick.  I remind her there is no proof that she won’t bring it home to her four month old child.  There is no proof that he would not be affected for the rest of his life.  Our family is isolating and is doing all we can to avoid catching this illness.

I pray that the vaccine ends this disease soon and those who have caught it can be healed by medical science.  We celebrated Thanksgiving in our own homes and had a zoom call instead.  Christmas will be the same.  Absolutely no mixing of households.  We are doing all we can to get through this safely, but community spread is at its worst now.  This is going to be a difficult winter.


----------



## Gabs007

Redbirdhermes said:


> I was born in 1954 shortly before the polio vaccine ended that terrible disease.  Fortunately, my family was spared, but I remember as a child seeing all the people with a lame arm, or a limp due to the effects of polio.    Most of those people are dead by now, due to shortened lifespans because polio also affected their nerves and internal organs.  New symptoms would sometimes appear many years after the initial illness.
> 
> I tell my children, who knew nothing about this disease, that coronavirus is likely to be the polio of our generation.  My first grandson was born in August and his mother is a schoolteacher.  She is working remotely now and the school keeps saying that she is going to have to go back to the classroom as children don’t seem to get as sick.  I remind her there is no proof that she won’t bring it home to her four month old child.  There is no proof that he would not be affected for the rest of his life.  Our family is isolating and is doing all we can to avoid catching this illness.
> 
> I pray that the vaccine ends this disease soon and those who have caught it can be healed by medical science.  We celebrated Thanksgiving in our own homes and had a zoom call instead.  Christmas will be the same.  Absolutely no mixing of households.  We are doing all we can to get through this safely, but community spread is at its worst now.  This is going to be a difficult winter.



I remember having an elderly teacher who had a limp due to polio, I am a different generation than you are, when my parents explained it and how it was "almost normal", it was quite a shock.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Redbirdhermes said:


> I was born in 1954 shortly before the polio vaccine ended that terrible disease.  Fortunately, my family was spared, but I remember as a child seeing all the people with a lame arm, or a limp due to the effects of polio.    Most of those people are dead by now, due to shortened lifespans because polio also affected their nerves and internal organs.  New symptoms would sometimes appear many years after the initial illness.
> 
> I tell my children, who knew nothing about this disease, that coronavirus is likely to be the polio of our generation.  My first grandson was born in August and his mother is a schoolteacher.  She is working remotely now and the school keeps saying that she is going to have to go back to the classroom as children don’t seem to get as sick.  I remind her there is no proof that she won’t bring it home to her four month old child.  There is no proof that he would not be affected for the rest of his life.  Our family is isolating and is doing all we can to avoid catching this illness.
> 
> I pray that the vaccine ends this disease soon and those who have caught it can be healed by medical science.  We celebrated Thanksgiving in our own homes and had a zoom call instead.  Christmas will be the same.  Absolutely no mixing of households.  We are doing all we can to get through this safely, but community spread is at its worst now.  This is going to be a difficult winter.


Your post is one of the best I have read on here you have given me a real boost today I so needed a boost its so refreshing to read a sensible viewpoint - here in the Uk the scientists are begging people to,ignore the govts 5 day bubble but they will be ignored and the third wave will be disastrous - we are still in the second and the death toll is unbearable every day


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gabs007 said:


> I remember having an elderly teacher who had a limp due to polio, I am a different generation than you are, when my parents explained it and how it was "almost normal", it was quite a shock.


As a child my doctor had had polio he was severely affected and died young he became a doctor to try and prevent others having to endure what he did a marvellous man


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gabs007 said:


> The safety protocols are there for a reason, there are enough anti-vaxxers about, anything going wrong with the vaccine, they will be up in arms and persuade even more to not let the kids get measles vaccination and all that. Personally, I am in the high risk group with asthma, lupus and a couple of auto-immune issues, I also tend to have really strong reactions, to the point where my endo jokes that I am a perfect textbook case and I could make a fortune testing new drugs, if I don't react, nobody will. We laugh about it because the alternative is crying, I honestly would be so much happier without allergies and strange reactions, but the reason why I personally wait is is simply, if anything goes wrong and I react to the vaccine in an unexpected way, the way the NHS is atm and especially in our area, it will be impossible to get help as they simply don't have the capacity. I deliberated this carefully, having had it, I have some kind of protection (though nobody knows how long that lasts), I am extremely careful, manic hand washing and mask wearing... Look, I am getting the flu shot religiously every year, even if I know I have a few days feeling sick as a dog and 2 weeks and arm that feels like I did rounds with a heavy weight. I am really not anti-vax, it is just carefully deliberating the risk for me.


Sorry I wasn't accusIng you of being anti vac - merely saying we should vaccine the elderly as soon as possible if they want it to give them the best life they can have for the rest of,their days my mum is 87 and feels cheated out of a year of her life -she probably can't have the vaccine as like you she has severe reactions to everything and can't have any antibiotics or any anti inflammatory drug but she has the flu jab and will have this if they let her as will I so I can see her and cuddle her as soon as it's safe


----------



## Chanbal

Some positive news to start the weekend!

*Five key genes linked to severe COVID-19 found, suggesting drug targets *The genes - called IFNAR2, TYK2, OAS1, DPP9 and CCR2 â€“ partially explain why some people become desperately sick with COVID-19, while others are not affected, Baillie said. 
The findings shed light on where the immune system goes wrong, which could help identify new treatments.

Covid & genes
Covid symptoms & genes


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry I wasn't accusIng you of being anti vac - merely saying we should vaccine the elderly as soon as possible if they want it to give them the best life they can have for the rest of,their days my mum is 87 and feels cheated out of a year of her life -she probably can't have the vaccine as like you she has severe reactions to everything and can't have any antibiotics or any anti inflammatory drug but she has the flu jab and will have this if they let her as will I so I can see her and cuddle her as soon as it's safe



I am not totally comfy with the EMA skipping several steps,  but the UK government skipping even more for point scoring, it makes me totally worried. Personally I think if we had had a clear message from the government and not "Wibble wobble, do what you like" we would never have gotten to this point. My thinking is that I am not so unique that I think nobody else has those conditions, killing them with the cure is also not the answer. I used to work in the pharmaceutical industry right after finishing my post grad (they do love PhDs there, as long as there was a Dr in front of your name or a bunch of letters after, they love to hire you) and while mine was actually in languages, it was a rather specialized medical field (yes, it was terminally boring) but I am aware of how thorough testing is and why there are so many steps, and how skipping just one of them can be a massive potential danger, several of them, it makes me uneasy, and the anti vac people will use every case to push back science to the dark ages. 

Regarding your mom, if she is not to squirmish, ask her to look into leech therapy, medical leeches, their saliva contains not just the anticoagulant but also an anti inflammatory and pain killer that works topically. If that is something that might help her, shoot me a message and I send you the links to the medical research.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

Chanbal said:


> Some positive news to start the weekend!
> 
> *Five key genes linked to severe COVID-19 found, suggesting drug targets *The genes - called IFNAR2, TYK2, OAS1, DPP9 and CCR2 â€“ partially explain why some people become desperately sick with COVID-19, while others are not affected, Baillie said.
> The findings shed light on where the immune system goes wrong, which could help identify new treatments.
> 
> Covid & genes
> Covid symptoms & genes



Seriously, that is excellent news


----------



## redney

The FDA's fast approval of Pfizer's vaccine has me very concerned over its safety, and I'm in support of vaccines in general. The FDA's head's job was explicitly threatened unless the agency approved the vaccine. Google if you don't know what I mean.


----------



## Gabs007

redney said:


> The FDA's fast approval of Pfizer's vaccine has me very concerned over its safety, and I'm in support of vaccines in general. The FDA's head's job was explicitly threatened unless the agency approved the vaccine. Google if you don't know what I mean.



I totally get why sometimes a fast approval in case of enormous risk is the way to go, you check the pro and cons of everything, it just makes me uneasy if it is on a large scale, I would hope (hasn't been confirmed so far but it would be standard procedure) that the testing continues and newer and more thoroughly tested vaccines will replace the 1st generation ones


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gabs007 said:


> I totally get why sometimes a fast approval in case of enormous risk is the way to go, you check the pro and cons of everything, it just makes me uneasy if it is on a large scale, I would hope (hasn't been confirmed so far but it would be standard procedure) that the testing continues and newer and more thoroughly tested vaccines will replace the 1st generation ones


They are already Looking for volunteers for a trial of a combination of the Russian and Oxford ones aren't they ?


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> They are already Looking for volunteers for a trial of a combination of the Russian and Oxford ones aren't they ?



No disrespect, not being British (came here as I married a Brit and brought my work and business with me and will take it with me, if it wasn't for Covid delays, we would have been back in the EU ages ago), I am usually flabbergasted by how things are handled, not saying it is ideal everywhere else, just not quite as bad, poverty isn't as rampant, help isn't as callous (we had a homeless guy living with us as otherwise he would have died, we thought it would be weeks to get it sorted, 6 months, after 8 months he finally got his benefits - and I loath that word, it is social security, benefits is something else), recently a homeless guy I met a lot and talked to a lot, came round for a cuppa, a shower and to wash his clothes died after the council took away his tent and sleeping bag died, for me that is as close to murder as it comes. I am seriously climbing the walls seeing all that, and then I get the odd Gammonati claiming I came here for the better life, well, I would be more than happy to enjoy it, if anybody could tell me where it is hiding. Must have been the weather that attracted me.


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> The safety protocols are there for a reason, there are enough anti-vaxxers about, anything going wrong with the vaccine, they will be up in arms and persuade even more to not let the kids get measles vaccination and all that. Personally, I am in the high risk group with asthma, lupus and a couple of auto-immune issues, I also tend to have really strong reactions, to the point where my endo jokes that I am a perfect textbook case and I could make a fortune testing new drugs, if I don't react, nobody will. We laugh about it because the alternative is crying, I honestly would be so much happier without allergies and strange reactions, but the reason why I personally wait is is simply, if anything goes wrong and I react to the vaccine in an unexpected way, the way the NHS is atm and especially in our area, it will be impossible to get help as they simply don't have the capacity. I deliberated this carefully, having had it, I have some kind of protection (though nobody knows how long that lasts), I am extremely careful, manic hand washing and mask wearing... Look, I am getting the flu shot religiously every year, even if I know I have a few days feeling sick as a dog and 2 weeks and arm that feels like I did rounds with a heavy weight. I am really not anti-vax, it is just carefully deliberating the risk for me.


I'm like you, I get strong reactions to things. I also get opposite reactions to things, like vicodin keeps me awake when it is supposed to make you sleep, morphine doesn't do a thing for me. I'll get the vaccine but I'm terrified.


----------



## LemonDrop

These covid vaccines are fast but I can tell you that most things in the USA take YEARS!!!!!! Anything government, medical or with possibility of a lawsuit will have red tape that will drag things out 10 times longer than needed. Does it mean that it takes 10 tines as long to be safe? Not necessarily. After living near 50 years in this country, I can easily see how if the red tape was removed and the eyes of the world were watching that a safe vaccine could be produced quicker than ever! People are under pressure to do their damn jobs for once.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> What you are considering is not unethical.
> This other guy's behavior is unethical. He is acting recklessly.
> I feel like if one witnesses something unethical, one needs to somehow take action to at least neutralize the unethical behavior.
> Could it be that if one doesn't do anything about it, then that is unethical?


@Sunshine mama, @jblended, I generally try to speak uo and do the right thing. But, what the recent political and public health crisis has shown me is that its impossible, and at least counterproductive, to try to change people’s minds. If they are set in total opposition, trying to persuade can polarize their stance.

If one worked in the other guy’s workplace and shared his boss, I can see speaking up bc then there is a direct detrimental effect. if one does not work in the guys workplace or with his boss, then Im not sure that an anonymous call, saying that you are positive, would help.

I’m sure this guy makes many others feel very sad and very tired and somewhat hopeless. I certainly would not want to spend time with someone who could be so socially irresponsible and uncaring. But. Then I realize this guy is half of the country.

I agree with @jblended, that losing his job or being chastised by his employer would not help this guy to become enlightened.  I also wouldn’t discount the advice of @Lake Effect, that it may not be entirely safe for people who are more socially responsible to speak up against others in this fashion.

EDit: just rdad further. Am glad he was forced to confront his errors, but wish he could have done so on his own volition without possibly infecting others. Re the medical professional who doesn’t trust the vaccine!!!!! OMG. We’re a bit worried about the vaccine too bc DH has Guilliame Barre in his family, and his PCP used to tell hI’m not to get the flu shot, but of course that already changed this year. And he will get the Covid ones as soon as they are available.

@Lake Effect, it was so nice to read about your mom and FaceTime! Thank you fo4 sharing that bright anecdote!


----------



## jblended

@880 Thank you so much for your thoughts! I hope never to find myself in that situation again, but just in case I ever am, it's good to hear everyone's opinions so that I can make the right call!

@whateve You may not be eligible for the vaccine.
My mum and I have severe allergic reactions to food and medications, and oftentimes, even if we don't have allergic reactions, we'll have issues where the meds either do the opposite of what they should, or they'll have other side effects that snowball into more serious conditions (as you know, the latter has been a recent issue for me).
She was meant to be amongst the first to receive the vaccine, being a frontline worker in the high risk category, but has been advised against it due to some people getting allergic reactions.
Hopefully it won't take long for them to figure out a solution to this, but until then (as far as I am aware), anyone with a history of strong allergic reactions will not be eligible, even if they're in a high risk category.









						NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions
					

Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> @880 Thank you so much for your thoughts! I hope never to find myself in that situation again, but just in case I ever am, it's good to hear everyone's opinions so that I can make the right call!
> 
> @whateve You may not be eligible for the vaccine.
> My mum and I have severe allergic reactions to food and medications, and oftentimes, even if we don't have allergic reactions, we'll have issues where the meds either do the opposite of what they should, or they'll have other side effects that snowball into more serious conditions (as you know, the latter has been a recent issue for me).
> She was meant to be amongst the first to receive the vaccine, being a frontline worker in the high risk category, but has been advised against it due to some people getting allergic reactions.
> Hopefully it won't take long for them to figure out a solution to this, but until then (as far as I am aware), anyone with a history of strong allergic reactions will not be eligible, even if they're in a high risk category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions
> 
> 
> Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


I hope that by the time I am eligible, they will have figured out more about who has reactions and figured out what to do about them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for answering! You've been a tremendous help throughout.
> I'm sorry you're experiencing the same. It's so painful, I can barely take it!
> I'm trying to just put up with it, as you are, and I'm doing the bed rest and icing whenever possible. I've had to run essential errands, but otherwise am at home, resting.
> I wish I could find more information on this because the pain is crippling. I just want to calm it down some...
> I'm starting to worry that this will be chronic as I cannot imagine working like this.  But I'm getting ahead of myself...
> If nothing else, this is an exercise in patience


Yes I'm so sorry you had to wait so long - lol next time DM pls.   Especially if you need my immediate attention.

My GP told me the range of symptoms are too many to list and basically run the gamut.

Yes I agree completely it's very annoying but we're alive, breathing, have a roof over our head, the lights are on and food on the table.  Sadly there's a growing amount of people in the US who can't say the same. 20mil more people are going hungry this year. 

I dont think it will be chronic, I think it just needs to wear off - kind of like a bad cold except with a duration of possibly a year. At least that's my wish as I'm no doctor.

And yes on the patience part.  With the exception of the health care and delivery folks, the motto of this year seems to be to slow down.

Feel better and know that I'm rooting for you across the pond.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> @880 Thank you so much for your thoughts! I hope never to find myself in that situation again, but just in case I ever am, it's good to hear everyone's opinions so that I can make the right call!
> 
> @whateve You may not be eligible for the vaccine.
> My mum and I have severe allergic reactions to food and medications, and oftentimes, even if we don't have allergic reactions, we'll have issues where the meds either do the opposite of what they should, or they'll have other side effects that snowball into more serious conditions (as you know, the latter has been a recent issue for me).
> She was meant to be amongst the first to receive the vaccine, being a frontline worker in the high risk category, but has been advised against it due to some people getting allergic reactions.
> Hopefully it won't take long for them to figure out a solution to this, but until then (as far as I am aware), anyone with a history of strong allergic reactions will not be eligible, even if they're in a high risk category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions
> 
> 
> Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Yea I saw that in the news lately - how they're cautioning folks w/ severe allergic reactions to avoid the vaccine.

Also this just came out today - partial face paralysis amongst 4 of the trial participants for the vaccine








						CDC will monitor for Bell’s palsy among Pfizer vaccine recipients, but sees no causal relationship
					

There is "no known or expected causal relationship between the vaccine and Bell's palsy," the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Friday.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Here's the problem with the vaccine - that the doctors are now warning the public - it essentially lessens the disease but doesnt prevent transmission so you still have to wear a mask.


----------



## jblended

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes I'm so sorry you had to wait so long - lol next time DM pls.   Especially if you need my immediate attention.
> 
> My GP told me the range of symptoms are too many to list and basically run the gamut.
> 
> Yes I agree completely it's very annoying but we're alive, breathing, have a roof over our head, the lights are on and food on the table.  Sadly there's a growing amount of people in the US who can't say the same. 20mil more people are going hungry this year.
> 
> I dont think it will be chronic, I think it just needs to wear off - kind of like a bad cold except with a duration of possibly a year. At least that's my wish as I'm no doctor.
> 
> And yes on the patience part.  With the exception of the health care and delivery folks, the motto of this year seems to be to slow down.
> 
> Feel better and know that I'm rooting for you across the pond.


Thank you for all your help! And thank you for the reminder to be grateful for the good fortune I have. We survived covid, and whatever small issues we're left with, we remain far luckier than most! 



hermes_lemming said:


> Also this just came out today - partial face paralysis amongst 4 of the trial participants for the vaccine


This doesn't surprise me. It is an attenuated vaccine, I believe, so nerve issues can be expected. My first Covid symptom was nerve pain and the loss of feeling (and then function) in my hand. I was incorrectly diagnosed as cubital tunnel syndrome until I developed other symptoms that resulted in a PCR test that showed it was covid.
I still have ongoing, albeit transient, nerve problems in my arms and legs.
So, an attenuated vaccine causing nerve problems in the face makes perfect sense to me. Just as a small percentage of those catching covid will have nerve problems, some who take the vaccine can also develop those same nerve issues, though you would hope the attenuated vaccine creates less severe nerve problems.

We're far from the end of this mess but, we are moving in the right direction. I remain hopeful.


----------



## Gabs007

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I saw that in the news lately - how they're cautioning folks w/ severe allergic reactions to avoid the vaccine.
> 
> Also this just came out today - partial face paralysis amongst 4 of the trial participants for the vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC will monitor for Bell’s palsy among Pfizer vaccine recipients, but sees no causal relationship
> 
> 
> There is "no known or expected causal relationship between the vaccine and Bell's palsy," the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with the vaccine - that the doctors are now warning the public - it essentially lessens the disease but doesnt prevent transmission so you still have to wear a mask.



I think the problem really is that it is all relatively new and that a vaccine is required, but vaccines do take time and it will take a while to smooth the process out. I had some severe reactions even as a child, as a result I couldn't get vaccinated for chicken pox, measles, mumps etc. so they said only the ones that are most important, polio, tb, etc. I had measles in my twenties, I think when I was 18 mumps and chicken pox with 29 (spent my 30th looking like a teen with acute acne and super miserable) and it was horrendous. never caught it as a child oddly enough, I honestly wish I could have gotten the vaccination as a child


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> Just heard a friend had dinner with 2 people who tested positive for Covid the following morning. They sat together mask-less for over 4 hours in his flat.
> Said friend now refuses to get tested and is continuing to go into work, knowing full well that many of his colleagues have their elderly/sick parents in their "bubble". He may be spreading to the most vulnerable but refuses to get a test or isolate himself as a precaution.
> The mind boggles.
> I'm at the point where talking to him is like hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm so upset with his carelessness.
> I might inform his employer anonymously- just saying something like 'I was recently with this person and I have tested positive, so would you kindly notify him so that he can isolate as a precaution.'
> That way I'm not throwing him under the bus, but I'm actively doing something to prevent him from possibly infecting others.
> Not sure whether that would be unethical but I feel compelled to do something since he refuses to do the right thing on his own.
> What do you think, would that be unethical of me? Should I leave it be or tip off his workplace anonymously?



Please to, you really might help somebody vulnerable or elderly to survive! This guy is a total and utter twunt!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I had lysol. For now I use wipes. I sometimes use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle too.



The virus has a lipid bilayer, a fatty covering, so anything that acts like a detergent will kill it, at a pinch I think some strong vinegar solution will do, the smell is a bit of a turn off but rather a chip shop smell than getting sick


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I'm like you, I get strong reactions to things. I also get opposite reactions to things, like vicodin keeps me awake when it is supposed to make you sleep, morphine doesn't do a thing for me. I'll get the vaccine but I'm terrified.


I'm the same re morphine it didn't even sedate me a bit and zilch pain relief I think that's actually quite common though


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm the same re morphine it didn't even sedate me a bit and zilch pain relief I think that's actually quite common though



It makes me violently sick, opiates and morphines are horrendous, I rather have pain than the wretching and nausea, and while co-codamol is supposed to sedate you, it has me jibbering and shaking like nuts


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> It makes me violently sick, opiates and morphines are horrendous, I rather have pain than the wretching and nausea, and while co-codamol is supposed to sedate you, it has me jibbering and shaking like nuts


Oxycodone makes me terribly nauseous and doesn't do much for the pain. Something they gave me when I was in labor didn't help at all but made me dizzy and nauseous. There was a drug I took years ago that really worked with no side effects for pain in the hospital but they told me they don't use it anymore.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I saw that in the news lately - how they're cautioning folks w/ severe allergic reactions to avoid the vaccine.
> 
> Also this just came out today - partial face paralysis amongst 4 of the trial participants for the vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC will monitor for Bell’s palsy among Pfizer vaccine recipients, but sees no causal relationship
> 
> 
> There is "no known or expected causal relationship between the vaccine and Bell's palsy," the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with the vaccine - that the doctors are now warning the public - it essentially lessens the disease but doesnt prevent transmission so you still have to wear a mask.


My DH has had bell's palsy. They gave him steroids, I think, and it was gone in less than a week. If you don't catch it early, it goes on for a very long time.


----------



## muddledmint

jblended said:


> Thank you for all your help! And thank you for the reminder to be grateful for the good fortune I have. We survived covid, and whatever small issues we're left with, we remain far luckier than most!
> 
> 
> This doesn't surprise me. It is an attenuated vaccine, I believe, so nerve issues can be expected. My first Covid symptom was nerve pain and the loss of feeling (and then function) in my hand. I was incorrectly diagnosed as cubital tunnel syndrome until I developed other symptoms that resulted in a PCR test that showed it was covid.
> I still have ongoing, albeit transient, nerve problems in my arms and legs.
> So, an attenuated vaccine causing nerve problems in the face makes perfect sense to me. Just as a small percentage of those catching covid will have nerve problems, some who take the vaccine can also develop those same nerve issues, though you would hope the attenuated vaccine creates less severe nerve problems.
> 
> We're far from the end of this mess but, we are moving in the right direction. I remain hopeful.


It’s actually not an attenuated vaccine. There is no viable virus in it. Just the mRNA for a small portion of the viral genes that code for the spike protein. Also, they did determine that the Bell’s palsy cases did not occur at a higher incidence than would be normally expected in an unvaccinated population, so there is no definite indication other than temporal and circumstantial that the cases were related to the vaccine. Just don’t want misinformation to get out about something so important. That’s not to say that this vaccine can’t cause symptoms similar to covid ... a lot of disease symptoms are not directly from the actions of the virus itself but from the body’s immune reaction to it. So an effective vaccine that stimulates the immune system will likely cause symptoms that mimic disease. Unfortunately, a lot of people take that to mean that the vaccine “infected” them or doesn’t work or is even worse than the disease. I hear this all the time about the flu vaccine.


----------



## Gabs007

muddledmint said:


> It’s actually not an attenuated vaccine. There is no viable virus in it. Just the mRNA for a small portion of the viral genes that code for the spike protein. Also, they did determine that the Bell’s palsy cases did not occur at a higher incidence than would be normally expected in an unvaccinated population, so there is no definite indication other than temporal and circumstantial that the cases were related to the vaccine. Just don’t want misinformation to get out about something so important. That’s not to say that this vaccine can’t cause symptoms similar to covid ... a lot of disease symptoms are not directly from the actions of the virus itself but from the body’s immune reaction to it. So an effective vaccine that stimulates the immune system will likely cause symptoms that mimic disease. Unfortunately, a lot of people take that to mean that the vaccine “infected” them or doesn’t work or is even worse than the disease. I hear this all the time about the flu vaccine.



Look, I am totally for it, but with having odd reactions to a ton of things, it seems counter productive to take it at this early stage, if I would not have my fair share of atypical reactions, yes, I would be totally up for it


----------



## muddledmint

Gabs007 said:


> Look, I am totally for it, but with having odd reactions to a ton of things, it seems counter productive to take it at this early stage, if I would not have my fair share of atypical reactions, yes, I would be totally up for it


That’s fine. This vaccine is not necessarily appropriate for everyone at this stage. It has received only an emergency use authorization, not full approval, meaning that the experts believe that the benefits outweigh the risks for this unprecedented pandemic crisis, but research is still ongoing. But it is not accurate to say the Pfizer or moderna vaccines are attenuated. For people who are taking precautions that limit their exposure and have factors that may increase their risk for an adverse vaccine reaction, I don’t think it’s unreasonable for them to wait and see. I’m in the opposite situation (very high risk for exposure due to my job in healthcare and constant travel for work, no history of reactions to vaccines) so I can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Gabs007

muddledmint said:


> That’s fine. This vaccine is not necessarily appropriate for everyone at this stage. It has received only an emergency use authorization, not full approval, meaning that the experts believe that the benefits outweigh the risks for this unprecedented pandemic crisis, but research is still ongoing. But it is not accurate to say the Pfizer or moderna vaccines are attenuated. For people who are taking precautions that limit their exposure and have factors that may increase their risk for an adverse vaccine reaction, I don’t think it’s unreasonable for them to wait and see. I’m in the opposite situation (very high risk for exposure due to my job in healthcare and constant travel for work, no history of reactions to vaccines) so I can’t wait to get it.



I never said anything else, but with a history of odd reactions, it would cause a lot more trouble on the health system, I would love to have it, but given my personal circumstances and the previous reactions I had, it would simply not make sense, and the last thing anybody wants to do in the current situation is to put more pressure on the health system that is barely able to cope, several countries are skipping steps, which is understandable given the pandemic, but at the same token, every step skipped might present a problem in the future. It is something everybody has to deliberate, if I would not be in the situation that I react strongly and often oddly, I would be among the people who can't wait to get it, because essentially I think it will help more than it harms, however there is that anti vax movement out there who will exploit every single incident where it goes wrong and try to push their message home


----------



## jblended

muddledmint said:


> It’s actually not an attenuated vaccine. There is no viable virus in it. Just the mRNA for a small portion of the viral genes that code for the spike protein. Also, they did determine that the Bell’s palsy cases did not occur at a higher incidence than would be normally expected in an unvaccinated population, so there is no definite indication other than temporal and circumstantial that the cases were related to the vaccine. Just don’t want misinformation to get out about something so important. That’s not to say that this vaccine can’t cause symptoms similar to covid ... a lot of disease symptoms are not directly from the actions of the virus itself but from the body’s immune reaction to it. So an effective vaccine that stimulates the immune system will likely cause symptoms that mimic disease. Unfortunately, a lot of people take that to mean that the vaccine “infected” them or doesn’t work or is even worse than the disease. I hear this all the time about the flu vaccine.


Thank you so much! This was brilliantly explained and I appreciate it!


----------



## MsBritWilliams

I'm exhausted all the time. I haven't logged in on TPF in almost a decade and I rejoined to help give me some community and distraction. My sleep schedule is nonexistent and I'm an educator and it's finals week. L. O. L.

Speaking of: I need to figure out how to change my SN or if I need to make a new account? Anyone know?


----------



## jblended

muddledmint said:


> Just don’t want misinformation to get out about something so important.





muddledmint said:


> But it is not accurate to say the Pfizer or moderna vaccines are attenuated.





muddledmint said:


> Unfortunately, a lot of people take that to mean that the vaccine “infected” them or doesn’t work or is even worse than the disease. I hear this all the time about the flu vaccine.


Returning to this point briefly, I just want to be clear that my intention was not to spread misinformation. I am pro-vaccine and did not mean to sound like I was warning people off of it. I was only relaying my experience with nerve issues induced by covid and incorrectly drew my conclusions from there.
I have a ton of medics in my circle but we don't talk about covid; they are fatigued by it in their daily lives and we steer clear because we all need a mental break. This means that I only have my own limited information to draw from. I post my experience as a patient (with no medical education whatsoever), and my opinions are based solely on my experience and the bits I read along the way.
That means I can be wrong, and unfortunately often am, but that's a reflection of my limited understanding not an intention to spread misinformation.
The wonderful thing that has happened here is that when I've been mistaken, people like you have very patiently explained where I've gone wrong and helped me understand better. I'm indebted to you all for sharing your knowledge and for so kindly correcting me. For that, I'm very grateful.


----------



## whateve

MsBritWilliams said:


> I'm exhausted all the time. I haven't logged in on TPF in almost a decade and I rejoined to help give me some community and distraction. My sleep schedule is nonexistent and I'm an educator and it's finals week. L. O. L.
> 
> Speaking of: I need to figure out how to change my SN or if I need to make a new account? Anyone know?



Welcome back!

I don't know if you should create another account if you already have one. I think you are supposed to only have one account. I would contact Vlad or Megs to ask them if you can change your name.


----------



## meowmeow94

Dude. I’m so done w covid. Literally. Can’t wait till the day this pandemic is declared over. Hope this vaccine process turns out well.


----------



## muddledmint

I’m happy to say that I got my first vaccine dose today


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know where I will fall in the vaccination process. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi,
Do you have any discomfort, if any, so far?  



muddledmint said:


> I’m happy to say that I got my first vaccine dose today


----------



## muddledmint

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi,
> Do you have any discomfort, if any, so far?


Nope! Even the shot itself was mostly painless, unlike some other vaccines. It’s too early to tell until I’ve gotten through 48 hours, but I have read that the second shot is more likely to cause post vaccination symptoms than the first dose. I am so thankful that the vaccines are here and hope that everyone can get it quickly so that we can finally move past this pandemic.


----------



## whateve

muddledmint said:


> Nope! Even the shot itself was mostly painless, unlike some other vaccines. It’s too early to tell until I’ve gotten through 48 hours, but I have read that the second shot is more likely to cause post vaccination symptoms than the first dose. I am so thankful that the vaccines are here and hope that everyone can get it quickly so that we can finally move past this pandemic.


They are going really slow in our county. I think I saw on the news that our hospital is only going to vaccinate 50 people at a time in case there are any complications.


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> Nope! Even the shot itself was mostly painless, unlike some other vaccines. It’s too early to tell until I’ve gotten through 48 hours, but I have read that the second shot is more likely to cause post vaccination symptoms than the first dose. I am so thankful that the vaccines are here and hope that everyone can get it quickly so that we can finally move past this pandemic.


Fabulous well done I'm patiently waiting with my sleeve rolled up.


----------



## CaviarChanel

muddledmint said:


> Nope! Even the shot itself was mostly painless, unlike some other vaccines. It’s too early to tell until I’ve gotten through 48 hours, but I have read that the second shot is more likely to cause post vaccination symptoms than the first dose. I am so thankful that the vaccines are here and hope that everyone can get it quickly so that we can finally move past this pandemic.



Thank you, take care!


----------



## zinacef

whateve said:


> They are going really slow in our county. I think I saw on the news that our hospital is only going to vaccinate 50 people at a time in case there are any complications.


It’s not mandatory for us either, it is staggered due to unknown possibilities.


----------



## muddledmint

zinacef said:


> It’s not mandatory for us either, it is staggered due to unknown possibilities.


Here it seems like they are just trying to do as many as possible as fast as possible. But because the supply is so limited and trickling in, it’s going to take at least a month to get through phase 1a healthcare workers and long term residential inhabitants probably.


----------



## pixiejenna

Randomness in no particular order. 

I was at work when they did a spray down basically after every confirmed case they bring in a outside company and for a lack of a better explanation they chem bomb the area that the confirmed employee works and then all common spaces. In the beginning they made a point of doing it with only 2 upper managers in the building but in the past 2 months they have started doing it when the store was closed and employees are still working. I’ve heard complaints about how bad it was but had no idea. I didn’t even know that they were there until I saw the crew in their hazmat suits, but I did notice a strong smell the second I walked in the building even with my mask on. I am and always have been very sensitive to smells I also have allergies as well.  It was extremely overwhelming and I can’t imagine stocking which is very physical with this going on. I know it sounds weird but it had a strong black pepper essential oil kind of smell to me and it made my eyes burn. They did the office where I work about 10 minutes before I clocked in. Basically they spray the chemicals for 5 minutes and then you’re supposed to let it “air out” for at least 20. I didn’t even go in the office for the first 30 minutes of my shift and when I did I turned on the fan to help circulate the air. 

Our state is starting to roll out vaccines but our governor is claiming that they are not receiving the expected quantities of them. That the federal government is seizing half of the shipments, no idea if that is true or not. I think that people are anxious to be able to do something that can not only protect themselves but also others around them. We live in such a instant society that having to wait to get something is too much.

I am basically trying to hold on until Christmas Eve. I always take the time off of work after Christmas threw New Years. We usually visit my brother and his family but not this year. No way I’m traveling with my 85 year old father it’s way too risky. I am hopeful to be able to travel next year. My manager already asked me to stay and work since I’m not visiting my brother and his family. I told him no I need the break I’m so freaking burned out from work. The lack of coverage in our department is entirely their own fault when you lose people who are cross trained and don’t replace them that’s not my problem. especially when I made a point of saying hey this person transferred we need to replace them back in September/October, with the holidays coming up we don’t have the coverage we need.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> Randomness in no particular order.
> 
> I was at work when they did a spray down basically after every confirmed case they bring in a outside company and for a lack of a better explanation they chem bomb the area that the confirmed employee works and then all common spaces. In the beginning they made a point of doing it with only 2 upper managers in the building but in the past 2 months they have started doing it when the store was closed and employees are still working. I’ve heard complaints about how bad it was but had no idea. I didn’t even know that they were there until I saw the crew in their hazmat suits, but I did notice a strong smell the second I walked in the building even with my mask on. I am and always have been very sensitive to smells I also have allergies as well.  It was extremely overwhelming and I can’t imagine stocking which is very physical with this going on. I know it sounds weird but it had a strong black pepper essential oil kind of smell to me and it made my eyes burn. They did the office where I work about 10 minutes before I clocked in. Basically they spray the chemicals for 5 minutes and then you’re supposed to let it “air out” for at least 20. I didn’t even go in the office for the first 30 minutes of my shift and when I did I turned on the fan to help circulate the air.
> 
> Our state is starting to roll out vaccines but our governor is claiming that they are not receiving the expected quantities of them. That the federal government is seizing half of the shipments, no idea if that is true or not. I think that people are anxious to be able to do something that can not only protect themselves but also others around them. We live in such a instant society that having to wait to get something is too much.
> 
> I am basically trying to hold on until Christmas Eve. I always take the time off of work after Christmas threw New Years. We usually visit my brother and his family but not this year. No way I’m traveling with my 85 year old father it’s way too risky. I am hopeful to be able to travel next year. My manager already asked me to stay and work since I’m not visiting my brother and his family. I told him no I need the break I’m so freaking burned out from work. The lack of coverage in our department is entirely their own fault when you lose people who are cross trained and don’t replace them that’s not my problem. especially when I made a point of saying hey this person transferred we need to replace them back in September/October, with the holidays coming up we don’t have the coverage we need.


I thought when a company disinfectant or sanitize the whole building is closed down at least for 24 hours? Can you find out what chemicals are in the disinfectant that was sprayed? Just for record keeping of current or future health care issues. Your not alone with a shortage of qualified employees on the job. My boss just lost through retirement two of his most experienced guys for a department that he the manager doesn't know the work. Take your vacation days do something relaxing  that will put a smile on your face.


----------



## pixiejenna

mzbaglady1 said:


> I thought when a company disinfectant or sanitize the whole building is closed down at least for 24 hours? Can you find out what chemicals are in the disinfectant that was sprayed? Just for record keeping of current or future health care issues. Your not alone with a shortage of qualified employees on the job. My boss just lost through retirement two of his most experienced guys for a department that he the manager doesn't know the work. Take your vacation days do something relaxing  that will put a smile on your face.



Nope supposedly it only needs 20 minutes to air out. No idea what they use chemical wise. I find it interesting that they started off doing it at night with only 2 upper level managers in the building at the time it was done. I know that the managers didn’t like it because it’s a two hour process meaning that they have to stay two hours longer than normal. To now doing it basically when we close down or before we open with employees working. I don’t know why it changed I can only imagine that it is harder to schedule now with our cases state wide are averaging about 10,000 a day. I think this week we’ve dipped under that number to the 8-9,000 range. That is a good idea to find out the company and what they’re using.

Ironically our payroll clerk retired in February and it’s a good thing she did. I’m sure having to deal with COVID LOA’s and how things change on a weekly basis would have done her in for sure lol. I am probably going to be a bit of a hermit for the week maybe go on a daily walk in nature preserves . My anniversary is next month and I get 5 weeks, I am rolling over almost 2 weeks as it is and I fully intend to use it all. Normally we can only roll over 1 week with covid they’re allowing 100% roll over until March 2021 and then only 2 weeks though 2022. It will also make the next year hard too, for example our new payroll clerk hasn’t used any vacation time this year. So he’ll roll over 5 weeks and get 5 more in February. If he can only roll over 2 weeks though his next anniversary that basically means that he has to use a week every month for the whole year.


----------



## pixiejenna

1 in 10 experience long covid symptoms. I find it interesting that one of the theories by NIHR is that long covid is not one but 4 different syndromes.









						1 In 10 People Experience Long Covid For 3 Months Or More
					

1 In 10 People Experience Long Covid For 3 Months Or More




					www.iflscience.com
				




And in other news Standford medical center residents had a protest because they were promisend to be in the first round of the vaccine roll out and only 7 were included in the 5000 scheduled. But the hospital CEO and others who have been working from home were on the list for the vaccine. They blamed the algorithm for the list of recipients of the vaccine.









						Stanford doctors hold protest over university’s vaccine rollout plan
					

A group of doctors and staff at Stanford University’s hospital on Friday held a protest to signal their frustration with school officials over the university’s plan to distribute COVID-19 vac…




					thehill.com


----------



## jblended

@pixiejenna I am glad you've insisted on taking your leave. I think you've earned a proper rest!   

Also, with your allergies, I would be worried about your exposure to the disinfectant! Not sure what to advise on that front, other than see if it's possible to clock in an hour or so later should they need to disinfect again. I cannot imagine this is safe for someone who is sensitive to strong scents.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like my allergies aren’t as bad as normal due to the mask wearing so a lot less dust and irritants. This year the plant season at work didn’t bother me at all it would normally make me sneeze incredibly bad, I would hate just walking by them because it would be a 5 minute sneeze fest to the point of being winded from sneezing. I still sneeze just not as much. I’m in general sensitive to everything I do most of the cleaning in the office but I always wear gloves when doing it because the wipes or disinfectant spray would be too much for my skin. The surprising part about the chem bombing was my eyes burning it made me wonder if this was similar to tear gassing or getting pepper sprayed. I’m the person who takes half a hour to cut a onion because it burns my eyes so much. I know they make goggles to prevent it but I wear glasses and am too blind to cut anything without wearing them lol.


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like my allergies aren’t as bad as normal due to the mask wearing so a lot less dust and irritants. This year the plant season at work didn’t bother me at all it would normally make me sneeze incredibly bad, I would hate just walking by them because it would be a 5 minute sneeze fest to the point of being winded from sneezing. I still sneeze just not as much. I’m in general sensitive to everything I do most of the cleaning in the office but I always wear gloves when doing it because the wipes or disinfectant spray would be too much for my skin. The surprising part about the chem bombing was my eyes burning it made me wonder if this was similar to tear gassing or getting pepper sprayed. I’m the person who takes half a hour to cut a onion because it burns my eyes so much. I know they make goggles to prevent it but I wear glasses and am too blind to cut anything without wearing them lol.


This kind of exposure to chemicals cannot be completely safe. Also, it seems unnecessary. We now know that coronavirus is rarely if ever transmitted via surfaces. So what is the point of doing that kind of extreme disinfection? They need to manage the ventilation of the building, with air purifiers and controlling the airflow so that only fresh/filtered/disinfected air is vented in and exhaust air is vented outside. What your workplace is doing is just theatrics again, instead of measures that will actually be effective.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## muddledmint

This is a good article about “hygiene theater:”









						Hygiene Theater Is a Huge Waste of Time
					

People are power scrubbing their way to a false sense of security.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like my allergies aren’t as bad as normal due to the mask wearing so a lot less dust and irritants. This year the plant season at work didn’t bother me at all it would normally make me sneeze incredibly bad, I would hate just walking by them because it would be a 5 minute sneeze fest to the point of being winded from sneezing. I still sneeze just not as much. I’m in general sensitive to everything I do most of the cleaning in the office but I always wear gloves when doing it because the wipes or disinfectant spray would be too much for my skin. The surprising part about the chem bombing was my eyes burning it made me wonder if this was similar to tear gassing or getting pepper sprayed. I’m the person who takes half a hour to cut a onion because it burns my eyes so much. I know they make goggles to prevent it but I wear glasses and am too blind to cut anything without wearing them lol.


I once had some people clean my house while I was there. They used ammonia. My eyes burned so much I had to go outside.


----------



## Chanbal

I read the news in the morning hoping to find something positive, but it's difficult. When are we going to wake up from this horrible nightmare?

*California** has more daily COVID-19 cases than UK, India, France, data shows* If California were its own country, it would have more daily coronavirus cases than the United Kingdom, India, France, Italy and Mexico, according to new data from Johns Hopkins University.

*Christmas 'cancelled for London and the South East': Boris Johnson is set to plunge millions of people into new Tier 4 lockdown with blanket 'stay at home' order and NO festive bubbles after news 'mutant' Covid strain IS more infectious* His warning follows experiments from Wiltshire's Porton Down laboratory which found that the new variant is 50 per cent more contagious than any strain detected before.

Wishing a safe and good weekend to all, and in particular to the ones recovering from COVID, @hermes_lemming, @jblended, ... Stay strong!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chanbal said:


> I read the news in the morning hoping to find something positive, but it's difficult. When are we going to wake up from this horrible nightmare?
> 
> *California** has more daily COVID-19 cases than UK, India, France, data shows* If California were its own country, it would have more daily coronavirus cases than the United Kingdom, India, France, Italy and Mexico, according to new data from Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> *Christmas 'cancelled for London and the South East': Boris Johnson is set to plunge millions of people into new Tier 4 lockdown with blanket 'stay at home' order and NO festive bubbles after news 'mutant' Covid strain IS more infectious* His warning follows experiments from Wiltshire's Porton Down laboratory which found that the new variant is 50 per cent more contagious than any strain detected before.
> 
> Wishing a safe and good weekend to all, and in particular to the ones recovering from COVID, @hermes_lemming, @jblended, ... Stay strong!


Ugh!! More contagious, I feel like this will never end.....is it just in the London area?


----------



## KittyKat65

I am just angry at this point.  People going about their lives like we aren't in the middle of a pandemic makes me very stabby. I have deleted so many people from my social media after they post photos of themselves out in bars and restaurants with complete disregard for the safety and health of others.  I have left my house one time socially since March (drinks with friends in their driveway at least 10 feet apart - ironically, one of them got Covid 2 weeks ago after going to a party), so yeah, I am done at this point.  I am at a place where I think that if someone gets it, they probably did something stupid. I no longer have enough empathy or sympathy in me except for frontline and essential workers.  With Christmas coming up, I can imagine these horrific numbers will double.

Thankfully, I work (from home) for a school district that has requested vaccine approval for school employees as "essential workers."  There is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## redney

KittyKat65 said:


> I am just angry at this point.  People going about their lives like we aren't in the middle of a pandemic makes me very stabby. I have deleted so many people from my social media after they post photos of themselves out in bars and restaurants with complete disregard for the safety and health of others.  I have left my house one time socially since March (drinks with friends in their driveway at least 10 feet apart - ironically, one of them got Covid 2 weeks ago after going to a party), so yeah, I am done at this point.  I am at a place where I think that if someone gets it, they probably did something stupid. I no longer have enough empathy or sympathy in me except for frontline and essential workers.  With Christmas coming up, I can imagine these horrific numbers will double.
> 
> Thankfully, I work (from home) for a school district that has requested vaccine approval for school employees as "essential workers."  There is a light at the end of the tunnel.


I'm right there with you.


----------



## Ethengdurst

I had a very pleasant patient who got covid because she went to Cancun thinking it was already safe... now I come back to work finding out she’s intubated. She’s only on her 50’s!

We had 2 code blues and 1 close call last night, thank God they stabilized. We’re cohorting them 2 in 1 room now, the ones we’re isolating now are the “clean” patients. Elective surgeries are paused again, patients are taking up recovery rooms, cath labs, any place there’s bed and staff. I know a colleague who worked 12 nights straight because no staff. I come in extra once in a while to help, but I’m exhausted too, especially with two kids at home (youngest is a toddler). They’ve started to vaccinate us now at least. But there’s no outside help unlike before during the first surge because there’s a surge everywhere now. I tell my mom this cos she wants to go to another state to visit her SIL (my aunt), who acts as if this is all blown out of proportion.


----------



## Chanbal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh!! More contagious, I feel like this will never end.....is it just in the London area?


I'm starting to have the same feeling. I don't know more than what is in the article. 









						London and south east could be 'cut off' from the rest of the UK
					

Boris Johnson has summoned an emergency press conference after holding crisis talks with Cabinet - amid signs that swathes of the South East will be shifted up to a new 'Tier 4'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pixiejenna

muddledmint said:


> This kind of exposure to chemicals cannot be completely safe. Also, it seems unnecessary. We now know that coronavirus is rarely if ever transmitted via surfaces. So what is the point of doing that kind of extreme disinfection? They need to manage the ventilation of the building, with air purifiers and controlling the airflow so that only fresh/filtered/disinfected air is vented in and exhaust air is vented outside. What your workplace is doing is just theatrics again, instead of measures that will actually be effective.



I agree the exposure to unknown chemicals IMO is unnecessary. I think that a part of it is due to the health department requiring the cleaning after new cases. However we did however loose most of our forklift drivers for nearly 2 months. One got sick and the rest went down both morning and night caught it. We were literally down to 2 drivers on a normal day we have about 4-6 in the morning and 2-3 at night. They were the only department that got knocked out by covid and the rest of our cases did not result in other cases in the same department. I guarantee that none of the drivers were wiping down the lifts other than one who has a baby at home so he;s very conscious about this because his wife would kill him if he caught it and another one who wasn’t driving much at the time because he was in a seasonal supervisor position. Our ventilation is fine and we have extra air purifiers in many areas of the building as well.


----------



## jblended

Chanbal said:


> *California** has more daily COVID-19 cases than UK, India, France, data shows* If California were its own country, it would have more daily coronavirus cases than the United Kingdom, India, France, Italy and Mexico, according to new data from Johns Hopkins University.





Chanbal said:


> Wishing a safe and good weekend to all, and in particular to the ones recovering from COVID, @hermes_lemming, @jblended, ... Stay strong!


Thank you for the kind wishes, dear friend. Sending all the positive vibes your way! 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> is it just in the London area?


London and the southeast. I think it started in Essex and then they found the strain in various other counties. 
I'm glad they're going into a tier 4 lockdown because it's spreading so fast (I also aware that I may get lynched for saying that lol). I feel bad for everyone who can't spend Christmas with their families but it's to keep them safe. I only hope that people actually stick to the lockdown orders and don't decide to mix and mingle regardless.


----------



## LemonDrop

@KittyKat65  Right there with ya.
One thing I have noticed is that EVERYONE thinks they are being safe. Whatever they are doing they think it's the upmost of safety. I have learned that many of us have a different definition of what safe is. What you think is safe, what I think is safe and what the neighbor thinks is safe are all different things. When someone tells me they are being safe I ask questions.  I have one friend who says that he is being safe but then he goes to casinos to play slot machines.


----------



## pixiejenna

This is why I won’t travel for quite some time. A passenger lied about having not having symptoms and literally died in the air forcing a emergency landing. Exposing every passenger and employee on that flight. Along with an unknown number of other passengers and airport personnel. People are too damn selfish to think about anyone other than themselves.









						Man With Coronavirus-Like Symptoms Dies Shortly After Flight Heading to LA
					

United Airlines says it has given information about other passengers to federal health officials after a man who possibly had coronavirus-like symptoms died shortly after being on a flight. Airline spokesman Charles Hobart said Friday that United has sent the CDC information so health officials...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## LemonDrop

To follow up my above post I was watching two brothers on the news. They had just lost both of their parents to Covid. The parents got sick Thanksgiving week and were hospitalized the Friday. The sons were very clear that they had no idea how their parents got covid. One brother even suggested it was off a gas pump nozzle, there was no way to know.

There are 5 brothers total and between all of them 20 kids. The newscaster asked "will you be getting together at all for Christmas?" The one brother said "oh DEFINITELY"! Like he didn't skip a beat. All 5 brothers, wives and all their kids are going to spend Christmas in the mothers house who passed. 

How in the world can they think this is safe or even ok? I try to chalk it up to grief. However, the lack of thought or hesitation in their response to the Christmas gathering makes me wonder what kind of Thanksgiving gathering happened. Their parents both had an extreme reaction to Covid.  Don't these sons worry that their issues could have been genetic?


----------



## LemonDrop

pixiejenna said:


> This is why I won’t travel for quite some time. A passenger lied about having not having symptoms and literally died in the air forcing a emergency landing. Exposing every passenger and employee on that flight. Along with an unknown number of other passengers and airport personnel. People are too damn selfish to think about anyone other than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man With Coronavirus-Like Symptoms Dies Shortly After Flight Heading to LA
> 
> 
> United Airlines says it has given information about other passengers to federal health officials after a man who possibly had coronavirus-like symptoms died shortly after being on a flight. Airline spokesman Charles Hobart said Friday that United has sent the CDC information so health officials...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com



Sadly I agree. But it's not just traveling. I am still stuck in my home because of people like this. People either lie because their need to get home (or wherever) is more important than anyone else or people really think their symptoms "can't be Covid"! If we can just get through this Winter/Spring.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> This is why I won’t travel for quite some time. A passenger lied about having not having symptoms and literally died in the air forcing a emergency landing. Exposing every passenger and employee on that flight. Along with an unknown number of other passengers and airport personnel. People are too damn selfish to think about anyone other than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man With Coronavirus-Like Symptoms Dies Shortly After Flight Heading to LA
> 
> 
> United Airlines says it has given information about other passengers to federal health officials after a man who possibly had coronavirus-like symptoms died shortly after being on a flight. Airline spokesman Charles Hobart said Friday that United has sent the CDC information so health officials...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com


There are no words for the selfishness of the now deceased man and his family. Lying about active symptoms to get on a 5 hour cross country flight.  Unconscionable.

This is why I won't be traveling via air for a very long time.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

I can accept the pandemic as a very harsh reality. What i can't cope with is how governments and certain individuals (like that man who flew with symptoms) have handled it.
We were never going to be covid-free by now but, we could have had far fewer casualties.


----------



## Pessie

So the trains were rammed last night with stupid, selfish, Londoners leaving ahead of today’s lockdown.  Exporting the new virus strain to all parts of the country.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## jblended

Pessie said:


> So the trains were rammed last night with stupid, selfish, Londoners leaving ahead of today’s lockdown.  Exporting the new virus strain to all parts of the country.  Thanks a lot.


This kills me! BoJo got *so much* wrong, but at this point I'm mad at the people! The news is clear, the covid numbers speak for themselves! What's the current average again- I think it's 600 a day dead! How do people become numb to that number? It's horrific!
They think they're outsmarting the system by escaping lockdowns but they're the ones who are causing the need for more lockdowns in the first place! If everyone used sense and followed the guidelines all along, irrespective of the Govt's mixed messaging, then we wouldn't be as deep in this as we now are.
I foresee more lockdowns well into the New Year as they try to curb outbreaks left and right. Devastating. 

I will say, though, that it's not just Londoners. This mentality is rampant everywhere right now as people are desperate for a 'normal' Christmas, but yeah, the people fleeing tier 4 areas is just nuts! They could infect their own families, not to mention countless others, with this new strain.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh!! More contagious, I feel like this will never end.....is it just in the London area?


Sadly no it's everywhere in the Uk


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> This kills me! BoJo got *so much* wrong, but at this point I'm mad at the people! The news is clear, the covid numbers speak for themselves! What's the current average again- I think it's 600 a day dead! How do people become numb to that number? It's horrific!
> They think they're outsmarting the system by escaping lockdowns but they're the ones who are causing the need for more lockdowns in the first place! If everyone used sense and followed the guidelines all along, irrespective of the Govt's mixed messaging, then we wouldn't be as deep in this as we now are.
> I foresee more lockdowns well into the New Year as they try to curb outbreaks left and right. Devastating.
> 
> I will say, though, that it's not just Londoners. This mentality is rampant everywhere right now as people are desperate for a 'normal' Christmas, but yeah, the people fleeing tier 4 areas is just nuts! They could infect their own families, not to mention countless others, with this new strain.


Talk about the mentality everywhere, I mean in the US, people have been arrested for allegedly (yeah, innocent until proven guilty) planning to kidnap a state governor, aka domestic terrorism, because, essentially they felt  her COVID related issued restrictions infringed on what they felt entitled to do regardless of the pandemic. I could say a lot more, but I'll stop there.


----------



## KittyKat65

LemonDrop said:


> When someone tells me they are being safe I ask questions.  I have one friend who says that he is being safe but then he goes to casinos to play slot machines. :hrmm:
> [/QUOTE]


Right??  Even now, on the Purse Forum people are asking which pretty bag to bring to Las Vegas for the weekend, or which travel bag is best for their flight to see family over Christmas.  Really!??  I just don't understand people.  I am an anxious mess, my mental health is deteriorating and I would *LOVE* some kind of outing, but I know that is not possible.  I also know I won't get to see my parents next year; I haven't seen them since June 2019 because they live in Australia and my trip to see them was canceled. The selfishness, arrogance and "me, me, me" attitude of some people has turned me into a ball of rage.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Society expects the honor system with covid. The man and his wife knew that neither one of them should have gotten on that plane. The large family get togethers for the holidays and now several people who attended are sick with covid. The nail technician who removes her mask after I have already put my feet in water to soak. The stylist who never rescheduled a hair appointment after coming in close contact with several people who tests positive for covid19. These stories will not end. This type of horrific behavior reminds me of the behavior some people did during the Aids epidemic.


----------



## elvisfan4life

KittyKat65 said:


> Right??  Even now, on the Purse Forum people are asking which pretty bag to bring to Las Vegas for the weekend, or which travel bag is best for their flight to see family over Christmas.  Really!??  I just don't understand people.  I am an anxious mess, my mental health is deteriorating and I would *LOVE* some kind of outing, but I know that is not possible.  I also know I won't get to see my parents next year; I haven't seen them since June 2019 because they live in Australia and my trip to see them was canceled. The selfishness, arrogance and "me, me, me" attitude of some people has turned me into a ball of rage.


Thick idiots in the UK are still ignoring the lockdown rules here and travelling to Europe today spreading the virus


----------



## JenniferHoll

I'm an ICU nurse and I work with covid patients. I have accepted that our old "normal" is a thing of the past, and we have to adapt to a new normal. Covid is horrible and devastating. It's changed my social life in so many ways, but that doesn't come close to comparing how it's changed the lives of the people and their families that have suffered and died of the disease. I have strictly quarantined except for essential trips to stores and to work, and I will continue to do so even though restrictions have loosened in my area.

That being said, I am still making luxury purchases online. I am fortunate to have a career with a secure paycheck during a pandemic. I have donated a lot of money to people who have lost their jobs, but I still have enough to shop for things that make me happy. I do try to purchase things that are not impractical for this time... for example, I have not bought heels or dressy items lately because I know I will not be using them for a long time. But I have still purchased bags, shoes, and jewelry that I can use daily.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

JenniferHoll said:


> I'm an ICU nurse and I work with covid patients.



Thank you!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Our Production pushed and increased our shooting schedule a month ago so I am physically and emotionally burnt out with all the increased shooting days so that we can finish wrapping our 1st season before Ontario is in full lockdown in a couple of days.


----------



## Chagall

Ontario is going into full lockdown Xmas Eve. Flights from the UK have been banned. The situation is getting worse and worse. The mentality of many, however,  seems to be that there is a vaccine on the way so let’s throw caution to the wind.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Ontario is going into full lockdown Xmas Eve. Flights from the UK have been banned. The situation is getting worse and worse. The mentality of many, however,  seems to be that there is a vaccine on the way so let’s throw caution to the wind.


Good because our region needs it. So far all our Hospitals have outbreaks and at least several agri-farms have major outbreaks. Migrant workers are pissed off and can't blame them. The government gave millions to the farm owners to step up in the working and living conditions and yet nothing has changed. Obviously we know where the money went.  And it doesn't help that every weekend we get 2k to 3k people protesting against masks and lockdown while holding elect T***p signs and **** downtown and it has nothing to do with us! wtf!


----------



## LemonDrop

I want the vaccine. I want to travel. I want the vaccine. I want to travel.  I want the vaccine. I want to travel.  Not to diminish the terrible affects that Covid has had on everyone else. I have been pretty much alone in my house since March. For a very long time I kept my spirits up and focused on everyone else in the world, and their health and that my problems were minor. However my minor problems have begun to weigh on my mental health in a way that I am scared I will never come back from. Traveling and new experiences are my passion, my soul, my heart, what keeps me excited to be alive. I was trying to plan future trips and learn foreign language to keep my passions alive while locked in my house. But I can't stay this motivated. I told hubby that I don't care what's in that vaccine that is potentially dangerous. I want it. My mental health is to a point I don't even recognize myself anymore.

Want to add I am not suicidal, don't want anyone to feel I am putting that out there. I more feel numb and just like all my passion is gone. Just trying to put this out incase anyone else is feeling the same and needs to talk. You're not alone. I am losing my self in this pandemic. Feel from to PM me.


----------



## pixiejenna

GhstDreamer said:


> Good because our region needs it. So far all our Hospitals have outbreaks and at least several agri-farms have major outbreaks. Migrant workers are pissed off and can't blame them. The government gave millions to the farm owners to step up in the working and living conditions and yet nothing has changed. Obviously we know where the money went.  And it doesn't help that every weekend we get 2k to 3k people protesting against masks and lockdown while holding elect T***p signs and **** downtown and it has nothing to do with us! wtf!



why would Canadians be carrying Tr**p signs? That’s crazy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I have been eating junk since thanksgiving. I will get back on track after this weekend. Way too much emotional eating and lots of sweets and treats. I have a coworker who;s a amazing baker she always makes thousands of cookies every year for us and puts them In the break room all week long. since covid has started she still bakes for us but now puts every cookie/treat in it;s own plastic baggie to be safe. She is so freaking amazing and sweet to continue her tradition (even when she’s not 100% health wise she just came back from leave for non covid reasons). We told her to take the year off and she’s like no I have to do this I’m just going to make easier cookies this year. I probably ate like 10 cookies/brownies today.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> I have been eating junk since thanksgiving. I will get back on track after this weekend. Way too much emotional eating and lots of sweets and treats. I have a coworker who;s a amazing baker she always makes thousands of cookies every year for us and puts them In the break room all week long. since covid has started she still bakes for us but now puts every cookie/treat in it;s own plastic baggie to be safe. She is so freaking amazing and sweet to continue her tradition (even when she’s not 100% health wise she just came back from leave for non covid reasons). We told her to take the year off and she’s like no I have to do this I’m just going to make easier cookies this year. I probably ate like 10 cookies/brownies today.


I went and purchased fresh fruits that satisfied the cravings for cookies, candy and potato chips. I have lost some weight when I stopped eating the junk foods. My thighs thanked me.


----------



## muddledmint

So so so mad about the phase 1b recommendation. This is the one time I think Florida and Texas have it right regarding this pandemic.


----------



## Gracilan

Prior to Covid I had lost 35 lbs. Was doing pilates, aerobics and treadmill for the last nine years. Caught Covid early April and was sick for 3 weeks, no hospitalization thankfully. I am fully recovered now, took a couple of months to feel myself again except now I have no desire to do anything. I’ve gained 15 lbs and haven’t exercised. I am trying to get back, but mentally I’m finding it very hard. So disappointed in myself.


----------



## pixiejenna

mzbaglady1 said:


> I went and purchased fresh fruits that satisfied the cravings for cookies, candy and potato chips. I have lost some weight when I stopped eating the junk foods. My thighs thanked me.



I normally eat Keto but somewhat flexible. I have been eating SAD and I not only gained weight but feel like crap. I know it’s the food I wish my body didn’t react this way to carbs and sugar but it dose, I have PCOS. Fruit is probably one of my biggest weakness, I have been eating a ton of it.

I am also less physically active than before. My favorite exercise was walking in nature preserves which were normally fairly empty. Now with so many people out of work they’re so packed you can’t even find parking. Also no one wears masks and I get dirty looks for wearing my mask. I don’t want to breath in the same air as people I don’t know running around me. I might start back up now that it’s cold out it will probably kill off a lot of those people who normally don’t go there often. The larger crowds also mean seeing less wildlife too, I would see so many animals before covid now I see nothing when I go walk. I miss my pet deer, turtles, snakes, and bunnies. My coworkers would call me Snow White because I would send them daily pics of what I saw on my walk every morning.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Im miserable. 

I feel guilty saying that because I know so many people are struggling - not having enough to eat, figuring out how to pay their bills, going to the food banks for the first time and trying to figure out how to maintain a happy facade for their family, even though internally they're dying inside.

I have a job but my boss thinks its ok to ping me 8 am on a sat or 7 am during the week - despite my strict - 9-5 schedule, no OT, so basically anywork I do then is for free - why? Because in the utter wastefield - known as unemployment - there are multiple people who would gladly take my job and sacrifice a vital oragan in the process.  I  know I will go nowhere careerwise if I stay - and that in itself is depressing. What's crazy is despite numerous peon jobs I've done in the past, I've never been as miserable as I am now.  Everytime she pings me at some random off hour (cuz where else would I be), I literally mentally calm myself down for a sec before putting on a fake smile and addressing whatever nonsense when every part of my being wants to quit - even though I have nothing lined up - which would be lunacy given our current economy.

If I have energy, I consider that day a win.  My left ankle is marginally better but I've been off my feet for weeks cuz they swelled to hobbit proportions

I have a follow up appointment with my GP on christmas eve.  

Christmas will be spent through a virtual HH w/ a old colleague w/ her hubby.  That brightens my heart a bit as it was a last minute.  I'm really touched by my friends checking on me throughout the year. It's been tough, I'm not going to lie. I haven't seen my relatives since March and they became estranged during the pandemic.  My rock has been my friends and for that i'm eternally grateful.  I think when I croak, I'm going to leave everything to them.  Initially it was going to be my neice but given the actions of her mom (my cousin) during this time, it's now a hard pass.

Before I thought I can do it but now, I'm not so sure. I understand why all the single people I know either moved home and cuffed up. Its hard doing this solo.  My dog is literally my emotional support animal. If I didnt have him, I cant even begin to fathom how much worse my mental state would be.

But yet I feel bad complaining.  Healthcare workers are seeing people die daily.  And I have a job, food in the fridge and can keep the lights on.  And I'm no longer being ganged up on by racist jerks.

This is just very hard to do alone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gabs007 said:


> I think the problem really is that it is all relatively new and that a vaccine is required, but vaccines do take time and it will take a while to smooth the process out. I had some severe reactions even as a child, as a result I couldn't get vaccinated for chicken pox, measles, mumps etc. so they said only the ones that are most important, polio, tb, etc. I had measles in my twenties, I think when I was 18 mumps and chicken pox with 29 (spent my 30th looking like a teen with acute acne and super miserable) and it was horrendous. never caught it as a child oddly enough, I honestly wish I could have gotten the vaccination as a child


I hear you.  Unfortunately my body is the opposite (probabaly due to old age or wear and tear).  I was ok w/ vaccinations as a baby/child.  Everything started to go south in my 30s. I now develop extrememe allergic reactions to both food and airborne allergens. And whether or not my body will take the vaccine is anyone's guess.  I tried to take the HPV vaccine and literally couldn't make it past the first round.


----------



## jblended

@hermes_lemming Please know that you have every right to feel terrible. Everyone suffers but that does not mean we should compare and contrast our suffering. If so, everyone would think their feelings are silly because someone has it worse off. We are humans, not machines. You're allowed to feel the weight of what has been a truly miserable year.
Be kind to yourself and put your mental health first. I hope you can find a safe outlet that will help you process all that pent-up work frustration.
Sending you giant e-hugs! Hang in there, lovely.  

@LemonDrop You're not alone in how you feel. I think many of us have lost ourselves in this pandemic. I certainly have. I'm working hard to move away from apathy and this dark void within me, towards feeling alive and like 'me' again.
Take care of yourself and hang in there. We're all here for you!


----------



## Four Tails

My husband got his first dose on Friday and I scheduled mine for the 28th, which is three days before my 20 week ultrasound and will give me enough time to touch base with my obstetrician's team before making the decision to get vaccinated right now. I would be lying if I said I felt absolutely comfortable with my decision, but the benefits seem to outweigh the risks at this point. 

Being an early adopter has never been my style. It took six years just for me to get an Apple Watch. I'm uneasy about being in the first group receiving the vaccine while also being 19 weeks pregnant and a member of a group not included in the trials.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> Im miserable.
> 
> I feel guilty saying that because I know so many people are struggling - not having enough to eat, figuring out how to pay their bills, going to the food banks for the first time and trying to figure out how to maintain a happy facade for their family, even though internally they're dying inside.
> 
> I have a job but my boss thinks its ok to ping me 8 am on a sat or 7 am during the week - despite my strict - 9-5 schedule, no OT, so basically anywork I do then is for free - why? Because in the utter wastefield - known as unemployment - there are multiple people who would gladly take my job and sacrifice a vital oragan in the process.  I  know I will go nowhere careerwise if I stay - and that in itself is depressing. What's crazy is despite numerous peon jobs I've done in the past, I've never been as miserable as I am now.  Everytime she pings me at some random off hour (cuz where else would I be), I literally mentally calm myself down for a sec before putting on a fake smile and addressing whatever nonsense when every part of my being wants to quit - even though I have nothing lined up - which would be lunacy given our current economy.
> 
> If I have energy, I consider that day a win.  My left ankle is marginally better but I've been off my feet for weeks cuz they swelled to hobbit proportions
> 
> I have a follow up appointment with my GP on christmas eve.
> 
> Christmas will be spent through a virtual HH w/ a old colleague w/ her hubby.  That brightens my heart a bit as it was a last minute.  I'm really touched by my friends checking on me throughout the year. It's been tough, I'm not going to lie. I haven't seen my relatives since March and they became estranged during the pandemic.  My rock has been my friends and for that i'm eternally grateful.  I think when I croak, I'm going to leave everything to them.  Initially it was going to be my neice but given the actions of her mom (my cousin) during this time, it's now a hard pass.
> 
> Before I thought I can do it but now, I'm not so sure. I understand why all the single people I know either moved home and cuffed up. Its hard doing this solo.  My dog is literally my emotional support animal. If I didnt have him, I cant even begin to fathom how much worse my mental state would be.
> 
> But yet I feel bad complaining.  Healthcare workers are seeing people die daily.  And I have a job, food in the fridge and can keep the lights on.  And I'm no longer being ganged up on by racist jerks.
> 
> This is just very hard to do alone.




You shouldn't feel bad saying that, it is hard on everyone it's just a different hard. I work in retail 19 going on 20 years next month. I am in the same boat as you I'm lucky that I'm still working and for a great company that takes care of it's employees. But as lucky as I am to be working I am completely burnt out. This is unlike anything I have experienced in nearly 20 years. And it's not just me the majority of my coworkers are also burnt out. This year has been exhausting on everyone.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> Im miserable.
> 
> I feel guilty saying that because I know so many people are struggling - not having enough to eat, figuring out how to pay their bills, going to the food banks for the first time and trying to figure out how to maintain a happy facade for their family, even though internally they're dying inside.
> 
> I have a job but my boss thinks its ok to ping me 8 am on a sat or 7 am during the week - despite my strict - 9-5 schedule, no OT, so basically anywork I do then is for free - why? Because in the utter wastefield - known as unemployment - there are multiple people who would gladly take my job and sacrifice a vital oragan in the process.  I  know I will go nowhere careerwise if I stay - and that in itself is depressing. What's crazy is despite numerous peon jobs I've done in the past, I've never been as miserable as I am now.  Everytime she pings me at some random off hour (cuz where else would I be), I literally mentally calm myself down for a sec before putting on a fake smile and addressing whatever nonsense when every part of my being wants to quit - even though I have nothing lined up - which would be lunacy given our current economy.
> 
> If I have energy, I consider that day a win.  My left ankle is marginally better but I've been off my feet for weeks cuz they swelled to hobbit proportions
> 
> I have a follow up appointment with my GP on christmas eve.
> 
> Christmas will be spent through a virtual HH w/ a old colleague w/ her hubby.  That brightens my heart a bit as it was a last minute.  I'm really touched by my friends checking on me throughout the year. It's been tough, I'm not going to lie. I haven't seen my relatives since March and they became estranged during the pandemic.  My rock has been my friends and for that i'm eternally grateful.  I think when I croak, I'm going to leave everything to them.  Initially it was going to be my neice but given the actions of her mom (my cousin) during this time, it's now a hard pass.
> 
> Before I thought I can do it but now, I'm not so sure. I understand why all the single people I know either moved home and cuffed up. Its hard doing this solo.  My dog is literally my emotional support animal. If I didnt have him, I cant even begin to fathom how much worse my mental state would be.
> 
> But yet I feel bad complaining.  Healthcare workers are seeing people die daily.  And I have a job, food in the fridge and can keep the lights on.  And I'm no longer being ganged up on by racist jerks.
> 
> This is just very hard to do alone.


Are you able to put your phone on "do not disturb" until just before 9am? you shouldn't have to be at someones back and call when you're not getting paid to do so.


----------



## jblended

TC1 said:


> Are you able to put your phone on "do not disturb" until just before 9am? you shouldn't have to be at someones back and call when you're not getting paid to do so.


I quit my last job in part because my boss did this with me. Called at 3am during the week, or 6am on a weekend! If I put my phone on "do not disturb" he would flip his lid and spend hours yelling when he got a hold of me. 
I never have any advice for people in this situation because I tried talking to him, silencing my phone, speaking to HR...and in the end, the solution was either be at his beck and call or quit, and I chose the latter to save my mental health. Some people just suck when they have a little authority.


----------



## arnott

Feeling extra Bah Humbug this year as it seems like none of the Christmas items I ordered in November or earlier will make it in time for Christmas!        Seems like these shipping delays are worse here than anywhere else!


----------



## muddledmint

It hasn’t been finalized yet, but I am surprised there is not more outrage about the panel recommendation of which groups are going to be in phase 1b of the vaccine rollout. Texas and Florida have already announced that they are not going to follow it, but otherwise it’s very quiet in the media. By these recommendations, a teenage grocery store worker will be getting vaccinated before a 74 year old!

I just read the cdc’s evidence table for vaccine allocation, and it’s just unbelievable. It states:

 “Modeling data suggest that initially vaccinating high-risk adults or essential workers in Phase 1b averts approximately 1%–5% more infections, compared to targeting persons aged ≥65 years, when only protection of vaccine recipients against infection (vs. transmission) is considered.7”

and:

“Modeling data suggest that initially vaccinating adults aged ≥65 years in Phase 1b averts approximately 1%–4% more deaths, compared to targeting high-risk adults or essential workers, when only protection of vaccine recipients against infection (vs. transmission) is considered.7”

how can you compare these two options and choose to go with the first? The first option reduces infections, which is great, but second option reduces deaths, which obviously wins!


----------



## muddledmint

muddledmint said:


> It hasn’t been finalized yet, but I am surprised there is not more outrage about the panel recommendation of which groups are going to be in phase 1b of the vaccine rollout. Texas and Florida have already announced that they are not going to follow it, but otherwise it’s very quiet in the media. By these recommendations, a teenage grocery store worker will be getting vaccinated before a 74 year old!
> 
> I just read the cdc’s evidence table for vaccine allocation, and it’s just unbelievable. It states:
> 
> “Modeling data suggest that initially vaccinating high-risk adults or essential workers in Phase 1b averts approximately 1%–5% more infections, compared to targeting persons aged ≥65 years, when only protection of vaccine recipients against infection (vs. transmission) is considered.7”
> 
> and:
> 
> “Modeling data suggest that initially vaccinating adults aged ≥65 years in Phase 1b averts approximately 1%–4% more deaths, compared to targeting high-risk adults or essential workers, when only protection of vaccine recipients against infection (vs. transmission) is considered.7”
> 
> how can you compare these two options and choose to go with the first? The first option reduces infections, which is great, but second option reduces deaths, which obviously wins!



And some more from this evidence table:


Adults aged ≥65 years had a 2.6 higher likelihood of having hospitalizations due to COVID-19 than those aged 18-44 years.9 Approximately 40% of COVID-19 hospitalizations occurred in persons aged ≥65 years. COVID-19 hospitalization rates increase with age and are highest among older adults.10-12 As of December 20, 2020, the cumulative COVID-19-associated hospitalization rate was 1,211 per 100,000 for persons aged ≥75 years and 642 per 100,000 for persons aged 65-74 years.13 Risk for COVID-19-associated hospitalization also increases with the number of underlying medical conditions.9

In an analysis of characteristics of persons who died with COVID-19 in the United States during February-May 2020, 74.8% of decedents were aged ≥65 years.14 COVID-19 mortality rates are also highest among older adults. Compared with persons aged 35-54 years, those aged 65-74 years have a 8 times higher risk, and those aged 75 years and older a >30 times higher risk for COVID-19 deaths.15


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

I'm speechless! 

*Maskless 'superspreader' carol singers perform outside a COVID testing center in California - as state's huge rise in cases stops the entire US average from falling*




Unbelievable


----------



## redney

Chanbal said:


> I'm speechless!
> 
> *Maskless 'superspreader' carol singers perform outside a COVID testing center in California - as state's huge rise in cases stops the entire US average from falling*
> 
> View attachment 4936287
> 
> 
> Unbelievable


What the


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanbal said:


> I'm speechless!
> 
> *Maskless 'superspreader' carol singers perform outside a COVID testing center in California - as state's huge rise in cases stops the entire US average from falling*
> 
> View attachment 4936287
> 
> 
> Unbelievable


At this point everyone at these events needs to be criminally charged. These people knows exactly what they are doing and let's stop sanitizing this behavior by calling it selfish. This was done to make a point to basically say F** the system the  rules, laws etc. I'm starting to believe that some of these superspreader events are going to keep happening because of the media attention these people are getting.


----------



## Pessie

^^ IMO the problem is not so much the virus at this point


----------



## paula3boys

I lost my job. My son has not been in a classroom since March. He is a senior in high school now and won't have any of his team sports or senior activities. He probably won't get a "normal" in person high school graduation. We are stuck at home because I am high risk. Our family lives out of state. My mom usually visits every spring, but did not this past spring and at the rate things are going we won't see her this spring 2021 either (she is high risk). This is adding to my seasonal depression and making a very tough time of year.


----------



## elvisfan4life

paula3boys said:


> I lost my job. My son has not been in a classroom since March. He is a senior in high school now and won't have any of his team sports or senior activities. He probably won't get a "normal" in person high school graduation. We are stuck at home because I am high risk. Our family lives out of state. My mom usually visits every spring, but did not this past spring and at the rate things are going we won't see her this spring 2021 either (she is high risk). This is adding to my seasonal depression and making a very tough time of year.


I lost my job too and I haven't seen my mum for 10 months it's scary and depressing but hang in there and try to keep cheerful we have hope with the numerous vaccines but it will be a slow battles with these mutations


----------



## Monaliceke

paula3boys said:


> I lost my job. My son has not been in a classroom since March. He is a senior in high school now and won't have any of his team sports or senior activities. He probably won't get a "normal" in person high school graduation. We are stuck at home because I am high risk. Our family lives out of state. My mom usually visits every spring, but did not this past spring and at the rate things are going we won't see her this spring 2021 either (she is high risk). This is adding to my seasonal depression and making a very tough time of year.





elvisfan4life said:


> I lost my job too and I haven't seen my mum for 10 months it's scary and depressing but hang in there and try to keep cheerful we have hope with the numerous vaccines but it will be a slow battles with these mutations



I totally understand how you both feel. Me too have not seen my parents and siblings for more than a year. I am not even counting that I may have any chance of seeing them in 2021.


----------



## KittyKat65

I went out to the historical Main Street in my town to look at the Holiday lights with my son last night.  As we walked (masked and very distant from anybody) we noticed that every bar was full.  Standing room only.  Not one person was wearing a mask.  I nearly broke down over this.  My son said, "We should not have come here because I am angry now.  What is wrong with people?"  People acting like we are not in the middle of a global pandemic, laughing and drinking.  Another standout feature was how rude people were.  I was framing a photo of the lights and a couple was approaching on the side and rather than wait 2 seconds, they walked in front of my camera saying "Coming through." I said, "thanks for that" and they flipped me off.  As depressed as I am, I am realizing just how OK it is to not be around people.


----------



## paula3boys

KittyKat65 said:


> I went out to the historical Main Street in my town to look at the Holiday lights with my son last night.  As we walked (masked and very distant from anybody) we noticed that every bar was full.  Standing room only.  Not one person was wearing a mask.  I nearly broke down over this.  My son said, "We should not have come here because I am angry now.  What is wrong with people?"  People acting like we are not in the middle of a global pandemic, laughing and drinking.  Another standout feature was how rude people were.  I was framing a photo of the lights and a couple was approaching on the side and rather than wait 2 seconds, they walked in front of my camera saying "Coming through." I said, "thanks for that" and they flipped me off.  As depressed as I am, I am realizing just how OK it is to not be around people.


I have been going back and forth between depression and anger just for this reason. I am tired of so many selfish people not caring about others. Even if you wear a mask, you are supposed to social distance and yet so many people A- don't social distance and get in our personal space (sometimes closer than pre-COVID) and B- wear their masks wrong (exposing their nose). Then there are the posts/quotes of some rude people that say "the deaths are only x%" (stating it is very low). Ok, well how about if that percentage included YOUR family member?! UGH.


----------



## justwatchin

We are all burnt out...pandemic fatigue.....it is tough and I’m beyond annoyed at people that rant on about wearing a mask, screeching about their rights, blah blah. But I continue to wear a mask, limit unnecessary outings, etc because I want to survive.
There was nothing normal about this year and 2021 will be a challenge probably for the first half hopefully less than that.
I look at the vaccine as the light at the end of the tunnel and I’m hopeful.


----------



## TC1

Chanbal said:


> I'm speechless!
> 
> *Maskless 'superspreader' carol singers perform outside a COVID testing center in California - as state's huge rise in cases stops the entire US average from falling*
> 
> View attachment 4936287
> 
> 
> Unbelievable


I saw on TMZ that Kirk Cameron has organized a few of these gatherings in California. Putting a "call out" for people to join.


----------



## KittyKat65

TC1 said:


> I saw on TMZ that Kirk Cameron has organized a few of these gatherings in California. Putting a "call out" for people to join.


He is a freakin' religious nutjob, so this comes as no surprise.  How on earth are we supposed to stop the virus with people like this everywhere?!  My family in Sydney is now in isolation again because of 40+ cases in the area after none for a long time.  The government is closing borders between states and doing something about it.  Meanwhile, in the U.S. we will spend all eternity in our homes because of people like this a-hole.


----------



## pixiejenna

muddledmint said:


> It hasn’t been finalized yet, but I am surprised there is not more outrage about the panel recommendation of which groups are going to be in phase 1b of the vaccine rollout. Texas and Florida have already announced that they are not going to follow it, but otherwise it’s very quiet in the media. By these recommendations, a teenage grocery store worker will be getting vaccinated before a 74 year old!
> 
> I just read the cdc’s evidence table for vaccine allocation, and it’s just unbelievable. It states:
> 
> “Modeling data suggest that initially vaccinating high-risk adults or essential workers in Phase 1b averts approximately 1%–5% more infections, compared to targeting persons aged ≥65 years, when only protection of vaccine recipients against infection (vs. transmission) is considered.7”
> 
> and:
> 
> “Modeling data suggest that initially vaccinating adults aged ≥65 years in Phase 1b averts approximately 1%–4% more deaths, compared to targeting high-risk adults or essential workers, when only protection of vaccine recipients against infection (vs. transmission) is considered.7”
> 
> how can you compare these two options and choose to go with the first? The first option reduces infections, which is great, but second option reduces deaths, which obviously wins!




It must vary by state my state announced that seniors 65+ are in group 1B with essential employees. My state has already done over 100,000 vaccines already. I wonder how long it will take to go from 1A to 1B.




Chanbal said:


> I'm speechless!
> 
> *Maskless 'superspreader' carol singers perform outside a COVID testing center in California - as state's huge rise in cases stops the entire US average from falling*
> 
> View attachment 4936287
> 
> 
> Unbelievable



That is freaking insane!


----------



## pixiejenna

So that United flight I posted about a few days ago; three passengers were administering CPR for 45 minutes prior to the planes emergency landing one of whom happened to be a off duty EMT, he now has covid symptoms.  The wife admitted that he had symptoms and just wanted to get home and have him tested later this week. This makes me furious on several levels, both of them lied on the wavier they signed to get on the flight, exposed hundreds if not thousands of people at the airport and on the plane, and have harmed people whose job/career is to save others. I get that no one likes being sick away from home but this is just inexcusable period.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Our local zoo hosted a holiday light display earlier this month. It was cancelled after a few days because visitors weren't wearing masks or social distancing despite signs posted everywhere asking them to do so.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> Im miserable.
> 
> I feel guilty saying that because I know so many people are struggling - not having enough to eat, figuring out how to pay their bills, going to the food banks for the first time and trying to figure out how to maintain a happy facade for their family, even though internally they're dying inside.
> 
> I have a job but my boss thinks its ok to ping me 8 am on a sat or 7 am during the week - despite my strict - 9-5 schedule, no OT, so basically anywork I do then is for free - why? Because in the utter wastefield - known as unemployment - there are multiple people who would gladly take my job and sacrifice a vital oragan in the process.  I  know I will go nowhere careerwise if I stay - and that in itself is depressing. What's crazy is despite numerous peon jobs I've done in the past, I've never been as miserable as I am now.  Everytime she pings me at some random off hour (cuz where else would I be), I literally mentally calm myself down for a sec before putting on a fake smile and addressing whatever nonsense when every part of my being wants to quit - even though I have nothing lined up - which would be lunacy given our current economy.
> 
> If I have energy, I consider that day a win.  My left ankle is marginally better but I've been off my feet for weeks cuz they swelled to hobbit proportions
> 
> I have a follow up appointment with my GP on christmas eve.
> 
> Christmas will be spent through a virtual HH w/ a old colleague w/ her hubby.  That brightens my heart a bit as it was a last minute.  I'm really touched by my friends checking on me throughout the year. It's been tough, I'm not going to lie. I haven't seen my relatives since March and they became estranged during the pandemic.  My rock has been my friends and for that i'm eternally grateful.  I think when I croak, I'm going to leave everything to them.  Initially it was going to be my neice but given the actions of her mom (my cousin) during this time, it's now a hard pass.
> 
> Before I thought I can do it but now, I'm not so sure. I understand why all the single people I know either moved home and cuffed up. Its hard doing this solo.  My dog is literally my emotional support animal. If I didnt have him, I cant even begin to fathom how much worse my mental state would be.
> 
> But yet I feel bad complaining.  Healthcare workers are seeing people die daily.  And I have a job, food in the fridge and can keep the lights on.  And I'm no longer being ganged up on by racist jerks.
> 
> This is just very hard to do alone.


Hi @hermes_lemming I came here to check on you. I hope you are feeling better today. Things will improve, stay strong.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> So that United flight I posted about a few days ago; three passengers were administering CPR for 45 minutes prior to the planes emergency landing one of whom happened to be a off duty EMT, he now has covid symptoms.  The wife admitted that he had symptoms and just wanted to get home and have him tested later this week. This makes me furious on several levels, both of them lied on the wavier they signed to get on the flight, exposed hundreds if not thousands of people at the airport and on the plane, and have harmed people whose job/career is to save others. I get that no one likes being sick away from home but this is just inexcusable period.


This is exactly why I feel people need to be held criminally liable. You knew, you lied, you jeopardized countless people health or lives.  To me I don't see much difference when that intoxicated person gets behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## luckylove

Some of the brighter notes this pandemic has helped me to remember:

I actually don't hate staying home, decluttering and spending true quality time with the family. Although I miss the freedoms to explore, travel, and visit with friends, being a home body has not been torturous (except during certain odd moments).

Now that we are all on the go much less than our former lives, it has given me the time to become more intentional with meal planning and I am once again really enjoying cooking more elaborate meals, being more creative with table settings and connecting on a deeper level with loved ones. 

Though not ideal, my profession actually can be done effectively remotely.

Simple pleasures have kept me grounded during this time of massive upheaval.


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> It must vary by state my state announced that seniors 65+ are in group 1B with essential employees. My state has already done over 100,000 vaccines already. I wonder how long it will take to go from 1A to 1B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is freaking insane!


Yes, I’m not sure if the cdc has finalized this panel recommendation yet, but even after it does, it is just a guidance and ultimately it is up to the state to decide who will be in which group and how to administer it. So far Texas and Florida have said that 65 and up will be in phase 1b, and hopefully more states will as well. It is absurd that the panel of experts have recommended against 65 to 74 year olds being in phase 1b!

Moreover, different industry groups are actually lobbying right now to be included in early phases as “essential.” In what alternate reality are hotel workers a higher priority than 65+ or medically compromised people? The hotel industry just wants this for business reasons.


----------



## muddledmint

mzbaglady1 said:


> This is exactly why I feel people need to be held criminally liable. You knew, you lied, you jeopardized countless people health or lives.  To me I don't see much difference when that intoxicated person gets behind the wheel of a car.


They should charge the wife and any other family members that were on the flight. And United should ban them for life. Although it sounds like United is not blameless in this either.


----------



## LemonDrop

Yesterday I had an urgent visit to my doctors office for a UTI. They gave me the Covid questionnaire at checkin.  It says "In the last 48 hours have you experienced any of the following". It listed about 10 health issues and I had had a minor one which if anything was related to my UTI.  In no way was I experiencing symptoms of Covid. I had ONE minor thing. The receptionist got so pissy with me. She told me "I brought you in for a UTI".  As if I should lie about what had happened to me in the last 48 hours because I wasn't there for Covid. She said to me "well I am going to have to check with the nurse if we can see you".  she was just SO drama. This is why some people lie on those questionnaires.  I wish I would have.  The nurse saw me with no attitude thank God.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

LemonDrop said:


> Yesterday I had an urgent visit to my doctors office for a UTI. They gave me the Covid questionnaire at checkin.  It says "In the last 48 hours have you experienced any of the following". It listed about 10 health issues and I had had a minor one which if anything was related to my UTI.  In no way was I experiencing symptoms of Covid. I had ONE minor thing. The receptionist got so pissy with me. She told me "I brought you in for a UTI".  As if I should lie about what had happened to me in the last 48 hours because I wasn't there for Covid. She said to me "well I am going to have to check with the nurse if we can see you".  she was just SO drama. This is why some people lie on those questionnaires.  I wish I would have.  The nurse saw me with no attitude thank God.



I'm glad you were able to get this treated at the doctor's office.  DH had a UTI 3 weeks ago, was running a fever, and after a telecall with his doctor, I had to drive him to a COVID test.  On the way home he finally told me that he hadn't urinated in 24 hours, and was doubled over in pain.  After calling the doctor's triage nurse again, I called 911 and sent him to the emergency room in an ambulance.  (I had recently learned that arriving by ambulance puts you at the head of any line waiting at the ER.)  He was promptly catheterized and then hospitalized for two days with an IV drip for the infection.  After sitting at home with a urine bag strapped to his leg for two weeks, the catheter was removed and all appears to be well.  

Very grateful for big things like a local hospital that was able to promptly treat him, and for small things like normal peeing, which is actually a very big thing when you can't do it.  I watch in horror at news reports of hospitals being overrun with COVID patients.  Thank god ours was able to take good care of DH.


----------



## Lake Effect

So grateful; dear relative #1 who works in an ER got her vax last week and dear relative #2 who works in a hospital and clinic is getting hers on Sunday. On the phone with 80 something mother today; she is planning on calling two of her doctors next week to check if they have any info on vaccine a availability.


----------



## muddledmint

Lake Effect said:


> So grateful; dear relative #1 who works in an ER got her vax last week and dear relative #2 who works in a hospital and clinic is getting hers on Sunday. On the phone with 80 something mother today; she is planning on calling two of her doctors next week to check if they have any info on vaccine a availability.


Hope your mother can get it soon. The vaccine rollout is going a bit slower than they planned. Operation warp speed said that 20 million doses would be given by the end of this year. Right now they’ve done only a million or so and it took them a week to do it. They have one week left to give 18-19 million shots if they plan to achieve their goal.


----------



## pixiejenna

LemonDrop said:


> Yesterday I had an urgent visit to my doctors office for a UTI. They gave me the Covid questionnaire at checkin.  It says "In the last 48 hours have you experienced any of the following". It listed about 10 health issues and I had had a minor one which if anything was related to my UTI.  In no way was I experiencing symptoms of Covid. I had ONE minor thing. The receptionist got so pissy with me. She told me "I brought you in for a UTI".  As if I should lie about what had happened to me in the last 48 hours because I wasn't there for Covid. She said to me "well I am going to have to check with the nurse if we can see you".  she was just SO drama. This is why some people lie on those questionnaires.  I wish I would have.  The nurse saw me with no attitude thank God.




I’m sorry for your experience. If they send you a questionnaire about your visit be sure to respond. If not I would still let them know about your experience. People can have multiple problems happening at once it doesn’t mean that they have covid.





Redbirdhermes said:


> I'm glad you were able to get this treated at the doctor's office.  DH had a UTI 3 weeks ago, was running a fever, and after a telecall with his doctor, I had to drive him to a COVID test.  On the way home he finally told me that he hadn't urinated in 24 hours, and was doubled over in pain.  After calling the doctor's triage nurse again, I called 911 and sent him to the emergency room in an ambulance.  (I had recently learned that arriving by ambulance puts you at the head of any line waiting at the ER.)  He was promptly catheterized and then hospitalized for two days with an IV drip for the infection.  After sitting at home with a urine bag strapped to his leg for two weeks, the catheter was removed and all appears to be well.
> 
> Very grateful for big things like a local hospital that was able to promptly treat him, and for small things like normal peeing, which is actually a very big thing when you can't do it.  I watch in horror at news reports of hospitals being overrun with COVID patients.  Thank god ours was able to take good care of DH.



I’m glad to hear that your DH is doing better. I didn’t know that calling 911 gives you priority in the ER but it makes sense. I am also lucky to have a hospital near by if needed. I’ve gone a few times for my self and many times for my mom. Ironically one of them was for a UTI, I was in so much pain and there was no way I could wait until the morning to go to a urgent care or a doctor.


----------



## Lake Effect

muddledmint said:


> Hope your mother can get it soon. The vaccine rollout is going a bit slower than they planned. Operation warp speed said that 20 million doses would be given by the end of this year. Right now they’ve done only a million or so and it took them a week to do it. They have one week left to give 18-19 million shots if they plan to achieve their goal.


Thanks, I hope so too. She is, as a mother could believe, very concerned that I get it ASAP because of asthma. I told her based on what I see in the media, I am planning on contacting my internist around mid Feb. to hear if they have any info. While the distancing and staying at home as much as possible is wearying, I told her I have job and I have no trouble getting essential items, so I can muster up the wherewithal to do this a while longer.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hopefully this will put a smile or laughter for someone who is feeling sad or depressed.


----------



## Lake Effect

mzbaglady1 said:


> Hopefully this will put a smile or laughter for someone who is feeling sad or depressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937717
> View attachment 4937718


Funny you should post, I got a gift basket yesterday from my old boss (I do believe his wife was behind it) with a bottle of Brut . . .


----------



## Chagall

We have four cases of the variant Covid strain in Canada. It has shown up in Japan, Australia and I think the Neverlands as well as the UK also. Not sure what this spreading of the mutant strain means. Is it going to be more deadly and maybe resistant to the Vaccines. Concerning!


----------



## pixiejenna

Chagall said:


> We have four cases of the variant Covid strain in Canada. It has shown up in Japan, Australia and I think the Neverlands as well as the UK also. Not sure what this spreading of the mutant strain means. Is it going to be more deadly and maybe resistant to the Vaccines. Concerning!



I came across this article today saying that immunity is showing that lasts for 8 months so far. Obviously it will mutate like all viruses do but that is promising to see that. If we can get enough vaccines issued that will make a big difference. I hate to say it but I feel like it will become similar to the cold or flu, never really gone. 

https://www.sciencealert.com/latest...eZeKq4TXek30Qx2EBRav4cDJsWr9fIr3_aBDXBSSfwa-Y


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to say it but I feel like it will become similar to the cold or flu, never really gone.


Unfortunately, I'm thinking this as well. It'll be something we get regular vaccinations for and cannot eradicate entirely.


----------



## Lake Effect

Chagall said:


> We have four cases of the variant Covid strain in Canada. It has shown up in Japan, Australia and I think the Neverlands as well as the UK also. Not sure what this spreading of the mutant strain means. Is it going to be more deadly and maybe resistant to the Vaccines. Concerning!


Early info I have read from the general news  is indicating this variant may spread more easily, but does not appear to any more lethal.
From my general understanding of microbiology, I don’t believe the development of new strains is unexpected. I think the use of the word _mutant_ is scary to the general public. But in microbiology it typically means small changes in DNA that occur typically in microbes as they survive and thrive (against forces that seek to erradicate them in this case like vaccines, masks, distancing, hand washing). One could say mutant strains are the reason the seasonal flu occurs year after year and why a new seasonal flu vaccine is developed every year. Last year’s seasonal flu vaccine was effective on the strain it was developed for. In the meanwhile there were small naturally occurring changes or mutations in the DNA from last year’s seasonal flu. If last year’s seasonal flu vaccine was not effective in creating herd immunity for the virus with the most recent changes, or mutations _and_ the virus with the most recent changes gains traction in enough hosts (symptomatic or not) it may circulate to become the the dominant strain for the next seasonal flu.
My hope is that the new strains will not have significant changes so the current vaccine is effective in creating immunity against them. But naturally occurring mutations and changes in the DNA of COVID-19 may be the reason it will not go away anytime soon, like the seasonal flu.


----------



## Chagall

Lake Effect said:


> Early info I have read from the general news  is indicating this variant may spread more easily, but does not appear to any more lethal.
> From my general understanding of microbiology, I don’t believe the development of new strains is unexpected. I think the use of the word _mutant_ is scary to the general public. But in microbiology it typically means small changes in DNA that occur typically in microbes as they survive and thrive (against forces that seek to erradicate them in this case like vaccines, masks, distancing, hand washing). One could say mutant strains are the reason the seasonal flu occurs year after year and why a new seasonal flu vaccine is developed every year. Last year’s seasonal flu vaccine was effective on the strain it was developed for. In the meanwhile there were small naturally occurring changes or mutations in the DNA from last year’s seasonal flu. If last year’s seasonal flu vaccine was not effective in creating herd immunity for the virus with the most recent changes, or mutations _and_ the virus with the most recent changes gains traction in enough hosts (symptomatic or not) it may circulate to become the the dominant strain for the next seasonal flu.
> My hope is that the new strains will not have significant changes so the current vaccine is effective in creating immunity against them. But naturally occurring mutations and changes in the DNA of COVID-19 may be the reason it will not go away anytime soon, like the seasonal flu.


Thank you. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Early info I have read from the general news  is indicating this variant may spread more easily, but does not appear to any more lethal.
> From my general understanding of microbiology, I don’t believe the development of new strains is unexpected. I think the use of the word _mutant_ is scary to the general public. But in microbiology it typically means small changes in DNA that occur typically in microbes as they survive and thrive (against forces that seek to erradicate them in this case like vaccines, masks, distancing, hand washing). One could say mutant strains are the reason the seasonal flu occurs year after year and why a new seasonal flu vaccine is developed every year. Last year’s seasonal flu vaccine was effective on the strain it was developed for. In the meanwhile there were small naturally occurring changes or mutations in the DNA from last year’s seasonal flu. If last year’s seasonal flu vaccine was not effective in creating herd immunity for the virus with the most recent changes, or mutations _and_ the virus with the most recent changes gains traction in enough hosts (symptomatic or not) it may circulate to become the the dominant strain for the next seasonal flu.
> My hope is that the new strains will not have significant changes so the current vaccine is effective in creating immunity against them. But naturally occurring mutations and changes in the DNA of COVID-19 may be the reason it will not go away anytime soon, like the seasonal flu.


It is my understanding that every year they have to guess which way the flu is going to mutate in order to develop the vaccine, because they need so much lead time. Some years they guess better than others but you are supposed to get some protection even if they guessed wrong.


----------



## muddledmint

Apparently, at the current rate of vaccination, it will take 10 years to vaccinate the 80% of Americans to get to herd immunity!


----------



## Pessie

muddledmint said:


> Apparently, at the current rate of vaccination, it will take 10 years to vaccinate the 80% of Americans to get to herd immunity!


I’ve just heard the Oxford/Astra Zeneca vaccine has been approved for emergency use in the UK.  It’s much easier to store and transport which I think will make a significant impact re mass vaccination.


----------



## muddledmint

Pessie said:


> I’ve just heard the Oxford/Astra Zeneca vaccine has been approved for emergency use in the UK.  It’s much easier to store and transport which I think will make a significant impact re mass vaccination.


I hope so! tho I’m surprised they approved the astra Zeneca so quickly. I thought they were going to redo their trial due to the dosage error.


----------



## Pessie

muddledmint said:


> I hope so! tho I’m surprised they approved the astra Zeneca so quickly. I thought they were going to redo their trial due to the dosage error.


I’ve not read that here.  A small number of people in the trials were given the unequal dose which for reasons not yet understood gave a higher efficacy rate.  Approval has been given for two equal doses.  The key thing for me is that this vaccine, and the others already approved for use, all prevent people getting seriously ill with covid.  That’s the game changer given what we‘re going through, and the impact it’s having on non-covid healthcare for millions.
I’m sure research will go on and vaccines will continue to be be refined and improved.  But this vaccine can be stored in a normal vaccine fridge and is cheap to produce which is going to make a huge difference.


----------



## muddledmint

Pessie said:


> I’ve not read that here.  A small number of people in the trials were given the unequal dose which for reasons not yet understood gave a higher efficacy rate.  Approval has been given for two equal doses.  The key thing for me is that this vaccine, and the others already approved for use, all prevent people getting seriously ill with covid.  That’s the game changer given what we‘re going through, and the impact it’s having on non-covid healthcare for millions.
> I’m sure research will go on and vaccines will continue to be be refined and improved.  But this vaccine can be stored in a normal vaccine fridge and is cheap to produce which is going to make a huge difference.


Definitely agree that it has a lot of value as a vaccine, particularly in areas that are not equipped to handle the ultra cold chain requirements for Pfizer. But, in the US at least, I think the AstraZeneca vaccine is going to be a tough sell for the public. Not only did they mismanage their trial in a big and widely reported way, but 70% is not as impressive as 95%. I wouldn’t be surprised if people here refuse the AstraZeneca and insist on only Pfizer or moderna. But if they redo their phase 3 with the half dose + full dose regimen and can replicate their 90% effective results in a larger group, then maybe the public might be more accepting of it.


----------



## Pessie

muddledmint said:


> Definitely agree that it has a lot of value as a vaccine, particularly in areas that are not equipped to handle the ultra cold chain requirements for Pfizer. But, in the US at least, I think the AstraZeneca vaccine is going to be a tough sell for the public. Not only did they mismanage their trial in a big and widely reported way, but 70% is not as impressive as 95%. I wouldn’t be surprised if people here refuse the AstraZeneca and insist on only Pfizer or moderna. But if they redo their phase 3 with the half dose + full dose regimen and can replicate their 90% effective results in a larger group, then maybe the public might be more accepting of it.


They mishandled the press releases for sure.  I think you may well be right, there’s a trust problem in the US.  But any vaccine - no matter it’s headline effectiveness in a clinical trial scenario - is going to have limited efficacy if it can only reach a limited % of the population, whether that’s through public mistrust or distribution problems.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I’m hoping vaccine distribution will be more efficient in 2021.


----------



## jblended

As this year is wrapping up, I wanted to take a moment to thank each of the members active on this thread, as well as those who lurk and offer silent support. 
You were with me through my covid experience, patiently listened to me complain at my lowest, celebrated with me when I recovered, gave me tips with my long-covid symptoms, and corrected me when I had misunderstood various bits of information. I'm beyond grateful.

To those members who felt they were attacked in here and misunderstood (it's hard to avoid the fact that many have left), please know that you are missed. I hope I've never posted anything that contributed to your discomfort, and if I was part of the problem, then I'm deeply sorry.

To all the frontline workers: *Thank you!*

I'm linking to an old post where I listed my symptoms. This was posted so long ago now that I think it may be useful to remind people it's there if anyone wants an idea of how the symptoms may show up. Of course, covid seems to affect everyone differently but it can't hurt to have a general idea of how it may play out.




__





						How has Coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle?
					

Hi! To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:  “Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Wishing everyone a happy and safe New Year.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

muddledmint said:


> Definitely agree that it has a lot of value as a vaccine, particularly in areas that are not equipped to handle the ultra cold chain requirements for Pfizer. But, in the US at least, I think the AstraZeneca vaccine is going to be a tough sell for the public. Not only did they mismanage their trial in a big and widely reported way, but 70% is not as impressive as 95%. I wouldn’t be surprised if people here refuse the AstraZeneca and insist on only Pfizer or moderna. But if they redo their phase 3 with the half dose + full dose regimen and can replicate their 90% effective results in a larger group, then maybe the public might be more accepting of it.



70% and 95% efficacy is measured differently in both the vaccines so like for like comparisons is not accurate. AstraZeneca vaccine also looked at asymptomatic patients, which Pfizer didn't include. Efficacy in these asymptomatic patients is lower than it is symptomatic patients according to trial data. Source Nature. 

My interpretation of this is both vaccines are valid, I would think it strange if the US didn't approve the AstraZeneca vaccine given that it is safe and works. Unfortunately, the general public won't know about the differences in the efficacy unless they look into the data or the media or AstraZeneca publicly share how these efficacies have been determined.


----------



## muddledmint

Bookie2020 said:


> 70% and 95% efficacy is measured differently in both the vaccines so like for like comparisons is not accurate. AstraZeneca vaccine also looked at asymptomatic patients, which Pfizer didn't include. Efficacy in these asymptomatic patients is lower than it is symptomatic patients according to trial data. Source Nature.
> 
> My interpretation of this is both vaccines are valid, I would think it strange if the US didn't approve the AstraZeneca vaccine given that it is safe and works. Unfortunately, the general public won't know about the differences in the efficacy unless they look into the data or the media or AstraZeneca publicly share how these efficacies have been determined.


I don’t doubt that it will be approved and effective as a vaccine. The problem is the perception/optics. Americans are already hesitant about vaccines in general. Unless there is a big pr campaign or something for AstraZeneca, I would guess that people here are most likely going to prefer pfizer or moderna.


----------



## muddledmint

muddledmint said:


> I don’t doubt that it will be approved and effective as a vaccine. The problem is the perception/optics. Americans are already hesitant about vaccines in general. Unless there is a big pr campaign or something for AstraZeneca, I would guess that people here are most likely going to prefer pfizer or moderna.


Another big blow to AstraZeneca’s rep: operation warp speed chief thinks it won’t be approved in the us until April. Even Johnson & Johnson, which just started recruiting for phase 3, is estimated to get its approval faster, maybe in February. I also think AstraZeneca has been portrayed as the cheap vaccine destined for third world countries. You know entitled Americans will feel like it’s not good enough for them. Fair or unfair, I do think AstraZeneca has an image problem.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

muddledmint said:


> Another big blow to AstraZeneca’s rep: operation warp speed chief thinks it won’t be approved in the us until April. Even Johnson & Johnson, which just started recruiting for phase 3, is estimated to get its approval faster, maybe in February. I also think AstraZeneca has been portrayed as the cheap vaccine destined for third world countries. You know entitled Americans will feel like it’s not good enough for them. Fair or unfair, I do think AstraZeneca has an image problem.


If you could choose between a vaccine with 70% efficacy and one with 96%, why would you pick the one with 70%?


----------



## Pessie

whateve said:


> If you could choose between a vaccine with 70% efficacy and one with 96%, why would you pick the one with 70%?


It may seem obvious, but it’s more complex than that.  Everyone, everywhere needs vaccinating and quickly, or we’ll never be rid of this virus.  Even in the UK it’s proving logistically difficult to get the Pfizer vaccine to people living in care homes, how do you get it to rural India?


----------



## FRUGAL123

Actually I has been out of job but I was thinking of delaying my job search until I get myself vaccinated.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

muddledmint said:


> I don’t doubt that it will be approved and effective as a vaccine. The problem is the perception/optics. Americans are already hesitant about vaccines in general. Unless there is a big pr campaign or something for AstraZeneca, I would guess that people here are most likely going to prefer pfizer or moderna.


That's my point when you compare the 70% and 95% efficacy and dosing error of course Pfizer or Moderna will be the better choice. It just looks better with the headlines that has come out! As you said a big PR campaign push is needed for the general public, otherwise a general digging of the data like I did, which most public won't do (or possibly understand). I was just curious enough to do that. The other thing to mention here in the UK we don't do commercials on vaccines or any medications so even in the UK people may want the Pfizer vaccine just based on the recent headline figures.
The argument I originally intended was that these efficacy headline results  have just taken the efficacy of the vaccines without too much information on the trials, population or the patients unless you read the publication of the results. To my knowledge there hasn't been a comparison yet on the vaccines against each other (this may change). You're right AZ need to do a lot of work to change the perception, I hope they do, a vaccine is better than no vaccine, and given the logistic issues, higher costs for Pfizer they have the potential to change this around.

More expensive doesn't necessarily always mean better, then again here in the UK we don't pay for healthcare. The difference in the cost is to do with how they are made and logistics. AZ vaccine is made similarly to how other vaccines are made so costs have considerably gone down over the years. The Pfizer vaccine is via new methods, so costs are higher, once this method becomes popular and more widely used costs will go down.



whateve said:


> If you could choose between a vaccine with 70% efficacy and one with 96%, why would you pick the one with 70%?


This was the arguement I made in my previous post. The 70% and 95% efficacy are derived differently. I'm not sure if people would get a choice, I'd be happy to get offered any of them. I also hope people don't choose favourites, etc and act considerately. The virus doesn't choose which people to infect, we have a new variant that spreads much faster so I'd want a vaccine sooner than later.


----------



## muddledmint

I think AstraZeneca has a lot of value as a vaccine. Just as you said, there is a great deal to be said for the ease of deployment, comparatively low cost etc. I am also very interested in UK’s strategy which now seems to be to get everyone at least one dose ASAP and worry about getting the second dose later. From what I read, the thinking seems to be that some protection is better than nothing in this emergency situation. Also, the vaccine authorities in the UK seem to suspect that a longer delay between the two doses during the phase 3 trial is the reason for increased efficacy in some groups, rather than the half + full dose mistake. Very interesting.

On a side note, however, I did read both articles in Nature about the AstraZeneca vaccine and they did not state or imply that the efficacy was measured differently. Researchers in all 3 vaccine trials were counting cases of symptomatic covid when looking at efficacy rates. The main difference was that AstraZeneca also tested weekly to check for asymptomatic cases. This did not factor in the 60-90% and overall 70% efficacy rate for preventing symptomatic covid, however, which are the numbers used to compare to Pfizer/moderna’s 95%. So we are still comparing to apples to apples and when considering numbers only and not other factors such as cost and ease of delivery, AstraZeneca does not look as impressive. Also they did not have enough older people in their trials to show evidence that it works for this most crucial population. This along with some other significant mistakes in their trials is why approval is held up in the US and elsewhere. Whether this is a good decision or not, I don’t know. I guess we’ll see how the experiment works in the UK!

Furthermore, AstraZeneca found that in the half dose arm, the vaccine was around 60% effective for preventing asymptomatic infections, but only around 3% effective in the full dose arms! So we don’t really know what’s happening or why, but this does indicate, as suspected, that this vaccine and maybe all 3 will not prevent people from being contagious to others. So masks, social distancing, etc will not be going away until most of the world is vaccinated or unless new research findings tell us something different. Big sigh.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just came across this article and I would say these vaccine would lesson the symptoms of covid19 but you can still get infected.


----------



## muddledmint

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just came across this article and I would say these vaccine would lesson the symptoms of covid19 but you can still get infected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942572


The vaccine didn’t have enough time to work in this case. They say it takes about 2 weeks after the first dose to get 50% protection and another 2 weeks after the second dose to get to 95%. So it takes 5 weeks from the first shot to get full protection with the Pfizer vaccine. It’s not surprising that this nurse got infected within a week of the first shot. But yes, even at full strength 5 weeks after, they suspect that these vaccines will not prevent you from being infected (as opposed to getting sick) or from being contagious. Although the data on these speculations is not there yet.


----------



## arnott

Usually we have free Public Transit on New Years Eve but none this year, due to Covid.   Anyone know what they're doing at Time's Square?  Are they still doing the Ball Drop?


----------



## Chagall

Well, we are ushering in another New Year tonight. Looking back on the excitement at midnight last year I am reserving judgement on 2021. Hopefully with a little luck it will get us out of the mess that has been 2020. All the best for the New Year everyone.


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Usually we have free Public Transit on New Years Eve but none this year, due to Covid.   Anyone know what they're doing at Time's Square?  Are they still doing the Ball Drop?


I think the ball is still dropping at midnight (cause Anderson Cooper & Andy Cohen are still doing their show) but I don’t believe any bodies will be in Times Square. 
What is happening in your neck of the woods?


----------



## canto bight

My dad got the Moderna vaccine today and I couldn't be happier.  He just called me to tell me and sounded so happy which really lifted my spirits.  My sleeve will be rolled up and ready whenever my turn finally comes!


----------



## mzbaglady1

arnott said:


> Usually we have free Public Transit on New Years Eve but none this year, due to Covid.   Anyone know what they're doing at Time's Square?  Are they still doing the Ball Drop?


Yes the ball is dropping in Times Square. No large crowds.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

paula3boys said:


> I have been going back and forth between depression and anger just for this reason. I am tired of so many selfish people not caring about others. Even if you wear a mask, you are supposed to social distance and yet so many people A- don't social distance and get in our personal space (sometimes closer than pre-COVID) and B- wear their masks wrong (exposing their nose). Then there are the posts/quotes of some rude people that say "the deaths are only x%" (stating it is very low). Ok, well how about if that percentage included YOUR family member?! UGH.


I'm the same-I seem to spend every day yo-yoing between anger and despair.
I'm still having to commute to work and the idiots on the underground who sit not wearing masks just infuriates me.. one got on yesterday wearing it round his neck so I asked him politely to place it over his nose and mouth-the pat response was "I'm exempt"
those who are genuinely exempt have been wearing badges and lanyards stating this-those who are exempt do not wear their masks round their necks-those people are not exempt they are selfish.
So many people tonight as I entered the tube station to go home heading into central london, big groups of 18-30 year olds unmasked laughing and joking and looking for 'fun' when restaurants and bars are all closed, and shops too.
someone at work asked me what my plans were for this evening-I said going home, sharing a bottle on the sofa with my DH what are yours? His response "Oh I have a bunch of friends coming over, were all going have drinks, eat, play board games and have fun"
here in the UK households are not allowed to mix (even outdoors you may only meet 1 other person from another household) Yet nobody seems to be adhering to these rules (at least nobody under 40 from what I can see) the situation here is out of control.
I spend every day in fear, my husband and i haven't seen friends since september, I've not seen my uncle and aunt (only living blood relatives) at all this year because they are in their mid 90's.
On Christmas day my husband drove for 3 hours in order to wave to his mother through a closed window (she is 96) he came home and bust into tears-
Covid is out of control here the NHS cant cope and critically ill patients in london are being moved across the country because the are no ICU beds available or staff to care for them.
I've had to self isolate 3 times since October and had 3 (negative thank god) covid tests because of coming into contact with people through work or on the subway who have then tested positive (the test and trace app l have on my phone alerts me to this.
I'm 60 years old and I want to live and have my life back.
And yet people are too lazy, stupid or arrogant to socially distance, wear a mask or stay homer not mix households.
Their 'fun' is costing lives,livlihoods and children's educations.


----------



## chicklety

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm the same-I seem to spend every day yo-yoing between anger and despair.
> I'm still having to commute to work and the idiots on the underground who sit not wearing masks just infuriates me.. one got on yesterday wearing it round his neck so I asked him politely to place it over his nose and mouth-the pat response was "I'm exempt"
> those who are genuinely exempt have been wearing badges and lanyards stating this-those who are exempt do not wear their masks round their necks-those people are not exempt they are selfish.
> So many people tonight as I entered the tube station to go home heading into central london, big groups of 18-30 year olds unmasked laughing and joking and looking for 'fun' when restaurants and bars are all closed, and shops too.
> someone at work asked me what my plans were for this evening-I said going home, sharing a bottle on the sofa with my DH what are yours? His response "Oh I have a bunch of friends coming over, were all going have drinks, eat, play board games and have fun"
> here in the UK households are not allowed to mix (even outdoors you may only meet 1 other person from another household) Yet nobody seems to be adhering to these rules (at least nobody under 40 from what I can see) the situation here is out of control.
> I spend every day in fear, my husband and i haven't seen friends since september, I've not seen my uncle and aunt (only living blood relatives) at all this year because they are in their mid 90's.
> On Christmas day my husband drove for 3 hours in order to wave to his mother through a closed window (she is 96) he came home and bust into tears-
> Covid is out of control here the NHS cant cope and critically ill patients in london are being moved across the country because the are no ICU beds available or staff to care for them.
> I've had to self isolate 3 times since October and had 3 (negative thank god) covid tests because of coming into contact with people through work or on the subway who have then tested positive (the test and trace app l have on my phone alerts me to this.
> I'm 60 years old and I want to live and have my life back.
> And yet people are too lazy, stupid or arrogant to socially distance, wear a mask or stay homer not mix households.
> Their 'fun' is costing lives,livlihoods and children's educations.


Sending good vibes/hugs/whatever you want to call it to you, your husband, his mom,... that story just about has me in tears...what a great family, you can just tell. Here's to better days ahead soon for you all  ♡♡♡


----------



## Pessie

A healthworker in Wisconsin has admitted deliberately spoiling 500 doses of vaccine


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pessie said:


> A healthworker in Wisconsin has admitted deliberately spoiling 500 doses of vaccine


I read about this. I wonder what the motive was?


----------



## muddledmint

Pessie said:


> A healthworker in Wisconsin has admitted deliberately spoiling 500 doses of vaccine


It’s worse than that. He’s a pharmacist and he not only spoiled the vaccine but tried to do it so nobody would know it was spoiled. Some people got injected with the ineffective vaccine and if he hadn’t been caught, these people would have thought they were safely vaccinated when in fact they got spoiled vaccine. 

I wonder if he’s an antivaxxer and wanted to “prove” to the world that vaccines don’t work? Or is he just a sociopath.


----------



## Pessie

muddledmint said:


> It’s worse than that. He’s a pharmacist and he not only spoiled the vaccine but tried to do it so nobody would know it was spoiled. Some people got injected with the ineffective vaccine and if he hadn’t been caught, these people would have thought they were safely vaccinated when in fact they got spoiled vaccine.
> 
> I wonder if he’s an antivaxxer and wanted to “prove” to the world that vaccines don’t work? Or is he just a sociopath.


Oh god that’s really sick


----------



## paula3boys

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm the same-I seem to spend every day yo-yoing between anger and despair.
> I'm still having to commute to work and the idiots on the underground who sit not wearing masks just infuriates me.. one got on yesterday wearing it round his neck so I asked him politely to place it over his nose and mouth-the pat response was "I'm exempt"
> those who are genuinely exempt have been wearing badges and lanyards stating this-those who are exempt do not wear their masks round their necks-those people are not exempt they are selfish.
> So many people tonight as I entered the tube station to go home heading into central london, big groups of 18-30 year olds unmasked laughing and joking and looking for 'fun' when restaurants and bars are all closed, and shops too.
> someone at work asked me what my plans were for this evening-I said going home, sharing a bottle on the sofa with my DH what are yours? His response "Oh I have a bunch of friends coming over, were all going have drinks, eat, play board games and have fun"
> here in the UK households are not allowed to mix (even outdoors you may only meet 1 other person from another household) Yet nobody seems to be adhering to these rules (at least nobody under 40 from what I can see) the situation here is out of control.
> I spend every day in fear, my husband and i haven't seen friends since september, I've not seen my uncle and aunt (only living blood relatives) at all this year because they are in their mid 90's.
> On Christmas day my husband drove for 3 hours in order to wave to his mother through a closed window (she is 96) he came home and bust into tears-
> Covid is out of control here the NHS cant cope and critically ill patients in london are being moved across the country because the are no ICU beds available or staff to care for them.
> I've had to self isolate 3 times since October and had 3 (negative thank god) covid tests because of coming into contact with people through work or on the subway who have then tested positive (the test and trace app l have on my phone alerts me to this.
> I'm 60 years old and I want to live and have my life back.
> And yet people are too lazy, stupid or arrogant to socially distance, wear a mask or stay homer not mix households.
> Their 'fun' is costing lives,livlihoods and children's educations.


That angers me too. I have now had 7 family members with COVID and one brother of my aunt's husband died from it. The two most recent ones in my family are in and out of hospitals all the time because the daughter has a lot of medical issues. The last time they were in the hospital a man was vomiting from his COVID and they were exposed, got it from him.


----------



## redney

Pessie said:


> A healthworker in Wisconsin has admitted deliberately spoiling 500 doses of vaccine


And he has been arrested although not formally charged as of now. https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...liberately-spoiling-vaccine-doses-01609454460

"The Grafton Police Department said the former Advocate Aurora Health pharmacist was arrested on suspicion of reckless endangerment, adulterating a prescription drug and criminal damage to property. The department said in a news release that he was in jail. Police did not identify the pharmacist, saying he has not yet been formally charged."


----------



## redney

paula3boys said:


> That angers me too. I have now had 7 family members with COVID and one brother of my aunt's husband died from it. The two most recent ones in my family are in and out of hospitals all the time because the daughter has a lot of medical issues. The last time they were in the hospital a man was vomiting from his COVID and they were exposed, got it from him.


I'm so sorry, that's awful.


----------



## paula3boys

redney said:


> I'm so sorry, that's awful.


Thank you. They were doing what they should do and not doing what they should not do (no gatherings with others outside their household). 

3 from one household, 2 from another hh (one a frontline worker that brought it home), and finally 2 from another hh (got it at hospital). I am super worried about the final 2 since they are high risk and there are 2 others in their household that are negative so far. At least the others all recovered.


----------



## Chanbal

Would like to wish a fast recovery to TPF members and families suffering from COVID. Wishing you all a COVID free and Happy 2021!


----------



## muddledmint

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. They were doing what they should do and not doing what they should not do (no gatherings with others outside their household).
> 
> 3 from one household, 2 from another hh (one a frontline worker that brought it home), and finally 2 from another hh (got it at hospital). I am super worried about the final 2 since they are high risk and there are 2 others in their household that are negative so far. At least the others all recovered.


Hospitals are very risky places now. There was something in the news recently about how researchers tested the air in a hospital and found so much coronavirus floating around.


----------



## muddledmint

So it’s the end of 2020 and hopefully the vaccines will help us turn things around in 2021, but we are also not safe yet. In fact, we might be right at the start of an even bigger covid catastrophe with this new variant. I hate to be all doom and gloom, but we need to be more careful now than ever.









						The Mutated Virus Is a Ticking Time Bomb
					

There is much we don’t know about the new COVID-19 variant—but everything we know so far suggests a huge danger.




					amp.theatlantic.com
				




People should be wearing high quality masks in risky indoor situations like crowded public transport, schools, hospitals, Costco, etc. N95s if you can get them. Envo mask is a niosh approved n95 with replaceable filters. Because it’s reusable, you won’t be taking away supply from frontline workers with the envo mask. Seal is important and there are ways to check that you are getting a seal even without professional fit testing. KF94s might be a good alternative and more readily accessible. Be wary of kn95s. Many of them are fake and provide even less protection than a surgical mask. Hope everyone stays safe and we can say goodbye to this pandemic in 2021!


----------



## samfalstaff

muddledmint said:


> So it’s the end of 2020 and hopefully the vaccines will help us turn things around in 2021, but we are also not safe yet. In fact, we might be right at the start of an even bigger covid catastrophe with this new variant. I hate to be all doom and gloom, but we need to be more careful now than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mutated Virus Is a Ticking Time Bomb
> 
> 
> There is much we don’t know about the new COVID-19 variant—but everything we know so far suggests a huge danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should be wearing high quality masks in risky indoor situations like crowded public transport, schools, hospitals, Costco, etc. N95s if you can get them. Envo mask is a niosh approved n95 with replaceable filters. Because it’s reusable, you won’t be taking away supply from frontline workers with the envo mask. Seal is important and there are ways to check that you are getting a seal even without professional fit testing. KF94s might be a good alternative and more readily accessible. Be wary of kn95s. Many of them are fake and provide even less protection than a surgical mask. Hope everyone stays safe and we can say goodbye to this pandemic in 2021!


Does anyone know why this new variant is more contagious? Does it infect nasal cells better? Does it have a tougher envelope? More stable? Does it now have wings? Seems like everyone is saying it's more contagious, but they don't say why.


----------



## samfalstaff

I wanted to let people know that Vault Health offers FREE in-home covid testing to residents of New Mexico, Wisconsin, and Minnesota. You order the test and it is delivered rather quickly via UPS. You spit in a tube over zoom (sounds weird I know) and then you send off the saliva sample to Vault Labs in NJ. Test results are in 2-3 days. I've only found free testing for those three states. If not in those states, then it's $119 a pop. Test is FDA-approved but not an antibody test.


----------



## muddledmint

samfalstaff said:


> Does anyone know why this new variant is more contagious? Does it infect nasal cells better? Does it have a tougher envelope? More stable? Does it now have wings? Seems like everyone is saying it's more contagious, but they don't say why.



They don’t know yet. From the Atlantic article:

“we aren’t yet exactly sure why it’s more transmissible, though reasonable theories are already being tested. This variant, now called B.1.1.7, has “an unusually large number of genetic changes, particularly in the spike protein,” which is how the virus gains entry into our cells. The new variant may be better at eluding our immune response and replicating, or be able to better bind to locations in our body more conducive to infecting others, but that is all speculative for the moment.”


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Usually we have free Public Transit on New Years Eve but none this year, due to Covid.   Anyone know what they're doing at Time's Square?  Are they still doing the Ball Drop?



My downtown usually offers free fairs on NYE as well and also are not offering it to discourage people from going out. I don’t think that it will make a real difference to be honest. Times square is doing the ball drop and a lot of artists are performing. No large crowds like normal they do have a limited number of first responders in the audience. Edited to say it looks like some of the performances were pre-recorded.



Pessie said:


> A healthworker in Wisconsin has admitted deliberately spoiling 500 doses of vaccine



They’ve arrested the guy who did it.


----------



## samfalstaff

muddledmint said:


> They don’t know yet. From the Atlantic article:
> 
> “we aren’t yet exactly sure why it’s more transmissible, though reasonable theories are already being tested. This variant, now called B.1.1.7, has “an unusually large number of genetic changes, particularly in the spike protein,” which is how the virus gains entry into our cells. The new variant may be better at eluding our immune response and replicating, or be able to better bind to locations in our body more conducive to infecting others, but that is all speculative for the moment.”


Thanks. Makes sense.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## 18karatblonde

Quarantine has forced me to look deep down into myself & introspect, even if it makes me uncomfortable. I think one of the greatest disservices you can do to yourself is to just let time pass by without having any intentions that allow time to pass (if that makes sense). I’ve recently been soul searching & discovering what is my life’s intent, & I feel if it weren’t for quarantine, I wouldn’t have spent time to realize these important things.


----------



## elvisfan4life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm the same-I seem to spend every day yo-yoing between anger and despair.
> I'm still having to commute to work and the idiots on the underground who sit not wearing masks just infuriates me.. one got on yesterday wearing it round his neck so I asked him politely to place it over his nose and mouth-the pat response was "I'm exempt"
> those who are genuinely exempt have been wearing badges and lanyards stating this-those who are exempt do not wear their masks round their necks-those people are not exempt they are selfish.
> So many people tonight as I entered the tube station to go home heading into central london, big groups of 18-30 year olds unmasked laughing and joking and looking for 'fun' when restaurants and bars are all closed, and shops too.
> someone at work asked me what my plans were for this evening-I said going home, sharing a bottle on the sofa with my DH what are yours? His response "Oh I have a bunch of friends coming over, were all going have drinks, eat, play board games and have fun"
> here in the UK households are not allowed to mix (even outdoors you may only meet 1 other person from another household) Yet nobody seems to be adhering to these rules (at least nobody under 40 from what I can see) the situation here is out of control.
> I spend every day in fear, my husband and i haven't seen friends since september, I've not seen my uncle and aunt (only living blood relatives) at all this year because they are in their mid 90's.
> On Christmas day my husband drove for 3 hours in order to wave to his mother through a closed window (she is 96) he came home and bust into tears-
> Covid is out of control here the NHS cant cope and critically ill patients in london are being moved across the country because the are no ICU beds available or staff to care for them.
> I've had to self isolate 3 times since October and had 3 (negative thank god) covid tests because of coming into contact with people through work or on the subway who have then tested positive (the test and trace app l have on my phone alerts me to this.
> I'm 60 years old and I want to live and have my life back.
> And yet people are too lazy, stupid or arrogant to socially distance, wear a mask or stay homer not mix households.
> Their 'fun' is costing lives,livlihoods and children's educations.


I'm in the Midlands sadly it's exactly the same here - most people under 40 know they can't die of covid so they don't give a damn about anyone else makes you ashamed to be British quite frankly - the same morons brought it in from their skiing trips last year , spread it all over Europe on their all inclusive summer holidays in the sun and many went skiing in Switzerland over the Christmas holidays unbelievable


----------



## Ethengdurst

I don’t believe physicians would let their patients be exempt from wearing a mask. I’m a healthcare professional and I work in N95s plus surgical mask plus faceshield all throughout my shift; when I wear a cloth mask or just a surgical mask outside of work I feel “naked” and exposed. They say people who are exempt are those who have breathing problems right? But let me tell you, if they’re in the ER because of real breathing problems you bet they’re gonna wear a mask. And we require the patients to wear masks, even if they’re in their rooms, because we don’t have private rooms anymore, all covid patients are cohorted now. And you bet there’s no 6 feet between these two patients, only a cloth curtain that doesn’t even cover the whole side.

Here is the US we are also low in beds and staff. The other day I worked we only had 1 ICU bed open. We are working 8-12 hour shifts without breaks or lunches because there’s no one to relieve us; there’s just no staff. And on our days off we get alerts all the time to come in extra to work. I know some people who work 12-14 days straight, 16 hour shifts, to help out. I would help out once in a while but I’m a mom of two young boys that need feeding and keeping alive too. I’m glad I got the first dose of the vaccine but it’s still not a guarantee.


----------



## xforeverlove11

It caused me to buy a lot of things then it caused me to lose motivation because I am unsure when I will be given the opportunity to even wear any of my recent purchases so essentially it's just sitting in my closet/shelf collecting dust.


----------



## zinacef

Ethengdurst said:


> I don’t believe physicians would let their patients be exempt from wearing a mask. I’m a healthcare professional and I work in N95s plus surgical mask plus faceshield all throughout my shift; when I wear a cloth mask or just a surgical mask outside of work I feel “naked” and exposed. They say people who are exempt are those who have breathing problems right? But let me tell you, if they’re in the ER because of real breathing problems you bet they’re gonna wear a mask. And we require the patients to wear masks, even if they’re in their rooms, because we don’t have private rooms anymore, all covid patients are cohorted now. And you bet there’s no 6 feet between these two patients, only a cloth curtain that doesn’t even cover the whole side.
> 
> Here is the US we are also low in beds and staff. The other day I worked we only had 1 ICU bed open. We are working 8-12 hour shifts without breaks or lunches because there’s no one to relieve us; there’s just no staff. And on our days off we get alerts all the time to come in extra to work. I know some people who work 12-14 days straight, 16 hour shifts, to help out. I would help out once in a while but I’m a mom of two young boys that need feeding and keeping alive too. I’m glad I got the first dose of the vaccine but it’s still not a guarantee.


We must work in the same hospital. actually, all hospital across the US has the same picture. I just can’t make it with the working condition. I’ve never been so worn out , it’s not just the work schedule but the thousands of industry requirements that goes with it. The write-ups, nags and non-support from the management,etc. But anyways, we are so short, nurses are quitting in droves. Never seen it this way before. I’m scheduled to get my vaccine on Tuesday. it Is gonna be a drive thru  but you have to park fro 30 min for monitoring.  Our county will have it in our farm team ballpark.  It is gonna be thru health dept but I applied thru my univ hospital. This is for phase 1A. I had reservations re-vaccine at first but I’m doing it for my husband who had history of severe anaphylaxis and I don’t think anybody would like to give him one. He does critical care medicine but fortunately have the option to only take non-COVID. He is extremely high risk and the minute he had a convalesce COVID, he contracted it.He is still short of breath from it. hang In there, be careful always.


----------



## Lisa2007

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm in the Midlands sadly it's exactly the same here - most people under 40 know they can't die of covid so they don't give a damn about anyone else makes you ashamed to be British quite frankly - the same morons brought it in from their skiing trips last year , spread it all over Europe on their all inclusive summer holidays in the sun and many went skiing in Switzerland over the Christmas holidays unbelievable


I am located in the US where IMO COVID-19 is completely out of control. Each time I am out I encounter someone who has the mask under the chin or below the nose and no concept of social distancing even with ground markings and signs posted. Being a healthcare worker I am totally flabbergasted that people just don’t get it or just don’t care about others. Why do we need to either contract the disease or have someone close get sick to truly understand the impact and the importance of following the regulations.
Wishing you all a very safe, healthy and prosperous 2021.


----------



## Ethengdurst

zinacef said:


> We must work in the same hospital. actually, all hospital across the US has the same picture. I just can’t make it with the working condition. I’ve never been so worn out , it’s not just the work schedule but the thousands of industry requirements that goes with it. The write-ups, nags and non-support from the management,etc. But anyways, we are so short, nurses are quitting in droves. Never seen it this way before. I’m scheduled to get my vaccine on Tuesday. it Is gonna be a drive thru  but you have to park fro 30 min for monitoring.  Our county will have it in our farm team ballpark.  It is gonna be thru health dept but I applied thru my univ hospital. This is for phase 1A. I had reservations re-vaccine at first but I’m doing it for my husband who had history of severe anaphylaxis and I don’t think anybody would like to give him one. He does critical care medicine but fortunately have the option to only take non-COVID. He is extremely high risk and the minute he had a convalesce COVID, he contracted it.He is still short of breath from it. hang In there, be careful always.


I’m so sorry about your DH still suffering from COVID, I hope he feels better soon. I too had reservations about the vaccine because I have a gazillion allergies; I actually took antihistamines before getting the shot. Thankfully nothing major happened, just chills and body aches for a few days. I did it too for my family coz I have a mom who lives with us who’s high risk. Take care of yourself and stay safe too; hopefully it gets better this new year.


----------



## pixiejenna

Covid is out of control in the US it’s extremely frustrating to see so many people who have made it a political issue vs it being what it actually is a pandemic. It’s exhausting to see so many people who just don’t give a cr@p about anyone other than themselves, not wearing a mask or wearing their mask under their nose. Or seeing people complain in company groups that while working they heard customers talking on their cell phones telling whoever they are talking to that everyone in their family including themselves have covid.  Having covid Karens pitching a fit for at us for enforcing state regulations. And as frustrating as it is getting angry about it accomplishes nothing but stealing your peace. I saw this and thought I’d share.

I truly empathize with everyone in the medical field. I can only imagine what you see and go through on a daily basis and are beyond burned out at this point. I’m not surprised that nurses are quitting in record numbers. The level of pressure is great, dealing with death at such a high volume, completely inadequate PPE for months on end, lack of support from management, and they themselves getting sick and watching their coworkers getting sick.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> Covid is out of control in the US it’s extremely frustrating to see so many people who have made it a political issue vs it being what it actually is a pandemic. It’s exhausting to see so many people who just don’t give a cr@p about anyone other than themselves, not wearing a mask or wearing their mask under their nose. Or seeing people complain in company groups that while working they heard customers talking on their cell phones telling whoever they are talking to that everyone in their family including themselves have covid.  Having covid Karens pitching a fit for at us for enforcing state regulations. And as frustrating as it is getting angry about it accomplishes nothing but stealing your peace. I saw this and thought I’d share.
> 
> I truly empathize with everyone in the medical field. I can only imagine what you see and go through on a daily basis and are beyond burned out at this point. I’m not surprised that nurses are quitting in record numbers. The level of pressure is great, dealing with death at such a high volume, completely inadequate PPE for months on end, lack of support from management, and they themselves getting sick and watching their coworkers getting sick.
> 
> View attachment 4943502


Right with you, pixiejenna.


----------



## whateve

I'm so sad thinking of all the tpfers whose lives have been permanently impacted by covid-19. There are those we know of and others who just stopped posting that we may never know.


----------



## bag-mania

Pessie said:


> A healthworker in Wisconsin has admitted deliberately spoiling 500 doses of vaccine



He was arrested, lost his job,  and will certainly lose his license to be a pharmacist. He has effectively thrown his life away. I don’t care what happens to him, I only hope there aren’t others out there like him.


----------



## Jem131

I live in Texas and have been careful since end of February. I had a bad fall earlier that month, resulting in a broken hand that left me housebound but it also allowed me to watch the earliest reports from California, Italy and New York.

I soon saw cases increase here especially in late March as crowds returned home without masks or distancing requirements, turning US airports into Petri dishes which further spread the virus.

I‘m thankful my state finally came to its senses to institute mask and distancing requirements but people have also ignored requests to limit the size of family gatherings so the holiday season has taken its toll.

I’ve lost family members, friends, colleagues and acquaintance since Feb, watched small businesses close their doors, service employees lose their jobs and food banks run out of food.

I can’t comprehend anyone being so careless (or callous) as to discard a vaccine with the potential to save lives and end this nightmare.


----------



## zinacef

whateve said:


> I'm so sad thinking of all the tpfers whose lives have been permanently impacted by covid-19. There are those we know of and others who just stopped posting that we may never know.


i actually have been wondering about RuedeNesle - I hope I spelled her name correctly.  She’s very active on topics regarding red color purses. I hope she’s just taking a break and is doing ok. If you read this pls chime in—-


----------



## LemonDrop

@arnott were you able to watch the ball drop? I watched on TV and the whole thing was so corporate and sad. It literally depressed me.  Watching all those planet fitness inflatable dolls while listening to Auld Lang Syne. And the damn KIA ads on the countdown. It didn’t fill me with any hope for 2021. I did get to see the fireworks in Taipei. That was amazing !!!!


----------



## jblended

Doctor ‘heartbroken’ as crowd chanted ‘Covid is a hoax’
					

A doctor has spoken of his devastation after encountering a crowd of maskless revellers shouting "Covid is a hoax" outside London's St Thomas's hospital on New Year's Eve.




					www.standard.co.uk
				






I'm actually ashamed to say I'm English at this point. This is utterly devastating. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

bag-mania said:


> He was arrested, lost his job,  and will certainly lose his license to be a pharmacist. He has effectively thrown his life away. I don’t care what happens to him, I only hope there aren’t others out there like him.


I am just grateful it wasn't more doses! I hope he likes whatever minimum wage job he can get.


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> Doctor ‘heartbroken’ as crowd chanted ‘Covid is a hoax’
> 
> 
> A doctor has spoken of his devastation after encountering a crowd of maskless revellers shouting "Covid is a hoax" outside London's St Thomas's hospital on New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually ashamed to say I'm English at this point. This is utterly devastating. What is wrong with people?


Many nations have truly mortifying activities going on.

I couldn't believe an athlete who lived in California tweeted or instagramed about feeling brave for not wearing as mask out shopping, as why should she consent to it since it wasn't a law / not being enforced. Then there was backlash. Then a clearly PR motivated apology *insert vision endangering eyeroll* that was not an apology for not wearing a mask, but an apology for posting about something that would generate all kinds of controversy/feedback. Please, you knew what you were doing. Own your sh&t at least. That was a while back. Wearing a mask now??


----------



## LemonDrop

There was a special on CNN called Pandemic How a virus changed the world in 1918. It is on CNN radio later today (you can listen not watch) I don't have a way to see when it would next be on CNN TV channel. But I do know that they often re-run their specials on weekends. It was interesting for those of us in the USA to see the similarities.  How the President and the government at the time played it down because they needed people to come out and buy war bonds and support the war efforts. It was also scary how it mutated so much in the second wave that they weren't even sure if it was the same thing. They didn't have the science at the time. During the second wave it mutated to the point people died within about 8 hours of symptoms. I did find the end very interesting.  The US President got it while at the Treaty of Versailles.  Historians debate that this is the event that changed the world. I won't spoil it.

CNN-Special-Report-Pandemic-How-a-Virus-Changed-the-World-in-1918-p1390998


----------



## RuedeNesle

zinacef said:


> i actually have been wondering about RuedeNesle - I hope I spelled her name correctly.  She’s very active on topics regarding red color purses. I hope she’s just taking a break and is doing ok. If you read this pls chime in—-


Mornin' Zinacef!  

A friend let me know you asked about me. Thank you so much for thinking of me during these crazy times, especially with all you're going through on your own! Thankfully my family and I are doing well. I took a break from the forum to decompress from everything, and before I knew it months had gone by. 

Thank you for all you do for us! I'm holding you in my heart and prayers!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Double Post.


----------



## zinacef

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Zinacef!
> 
> A friend let me know you asked about me. Thank you so much for thinking of me during these crazy times, especially with all you're going through on your own! Thankfully my family and I are doing well. I took a break from the forum to decompress from everything, and before I knew it months had gone by
> Thank you for all you do for us! I'm holding you in my heart and prayers!


RuedeNesle!
Thank you!  it has been a year for us all!  Thank you for chiming in —- such a relief!  I’ve been a part of so much death and dying that I get so concerned when I stop hearing from people that I know. I may not know you personally but I have been around the forum long enough to know who are the regulars, fun, passionate about stuff/topics they love—— I have called you the Red purse lady, she knows red!  
Thank you!  Be well, be very careful.


----------



## Jktgal

zinacef said:


> I had reservations re-vaccine at first but I’m doing it for my husband who had history of severe anaphylaxis and I don’t think anybody would like to give him one.


I have read that the efficacy is higer than flu vaccines, so not really a worry. But I think the way it works is that with vaccine you can still get infected, just that ou will have no/less severe symptoms. I'm still trying to understand after being vaccinated (completing all cycle and with the prescribe time), to what degree I can spread the disease (I live with my elderly dad). Btw which vaccine are you taking?


----------



## Four Tails

Dose #1 was a breeze for me. There was mild injection site soreness for about 36 hours and no other symptoms. My husband had some fatigue, headache, and body aches for 36-48 hours. I took the responsibility to educate myself prior to getting the vaccine very seriously because I am 20 weeks pregnant. It was not until after I got the first dose that my obstetrician got back to me to say that she and all of her colleagues recommend the vaccine to their patients. Even with her endorsement after the fact, I am glad I did the thorough research on my own. I have health literacy and a background in research, but I wish laypeople who oppose the vaccine could understand just how elegantly simple the Pfizer and Modern formulations are.

In a past life, I had to beg for grant money from small international governments to conduct my research that had relatively tiny consequences from evolutionary and conservation perspectives. I was begging for beans to run scientific analyses that impacted maybe just a few dozen people in faraway lands. When people balk at the rapidity of the these vaccines' development, I let my imagination wander to what the scientific community could achieve with unlimited funding and tens of thousands of highly educated and skilled scientists channeling 100% of their time and attention into something for long hours every day for months without breaks in the interest of saving hundreds of thousands or millions of lives. It seems amply reasonable that these vaccines were developed in nine or ten months. There were _no barriers._ Colleagues from my past life who stayed in research had their labs converted to study covid back in February and March. These labs had previously done nothing with the pharmaceutical industry and had nothing to do with virology or epidemiological study. Suddenly, everyone studied covid. It was an incredible pivot.

That's my two cents on a few reasons that this vaccine doesn't scare me.


----------



## zinacef

Jktgal said:


> I have read that the efficacy is higer than flu vaccines, so not really a worry. But I think the way it works is that with vaccine you can still get infected, just that ou will have no/less severe symptoms. I'm still trying to understand after being vaccinated (completing all cycle and with the prescribe time), to what degree I can spread the disease (I live with my elderly dad). Btw which vaccine are you taking?


they will probably give Moderna considering that it will be outside of the hospital, drive thru, ballpark setting.  Pfizer vaccine needs to be in a controlled temp. that’s the beauty of Moderna , it can be sent to rural areas easily.


----------



## arnott

Interesting gift my Cousin gave me!  Anyone else seen these before?   Wonder if it actually works!


----------



## mrs moulds

LemonDrop said:


> There was a special on CNN called Pandemic How a virus changed the world in 1918. It is on CNN radio later today (you can listen not watch) I don't have a way to see when it would next be on CNN TV channel. But I do know that they often re-run their specials on weekends. It was interesting for those of us in the USA to see the similarities.  How the President and the government at the time played it down because they needed people to come out and buy war bonds and support the war efforts. It was also scary how it mutated so much in the second wave that they weren't even sure if it was the same thing. They didn't have the science at the time. During the second wave it mutated to the point people died within about 8 hours of symptoms. I did find the end very interesting.  The US President got it while at the Treaty of Versailles.  Historians debate that this is the event that changed the world. I won't spoil it.
> 
> CNN-Special-Report-Pandemic-How-a-Virus-Changed-the-World-in-1918-p1390998


I watched this_ special as well, especially since my great grandmother shared this story with me many years ago. 
She was born in 1900, living in the south, and said the virus was manly affecting the young. It was so bad that people were hanging different color flags to alert the authorities if someone was sick or, had passed away. 
I remember her telling me how scared she was and so afraid of dying. I never thought in my lifetime that I/we would be experiencing the same thing._


----------



## pixiejenna

Lake Effect said:


> I am just grateful it wasn't more doses! I hope he likes whatever minimum wage job he can get.



It will be a while before he can work again he’s probably going to do some time for drug tampering. I hope he looses his license and can never work in a pharmacy in any capacity. Sadly whenever he gets out he’ll be able to get a job doing something. Wisconsin has largely ignored most common sense covid precautions I’m sure he’ll have some supporters whenever he gets out.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My 91 year-old mother was telling me about her father, who was a young farmer during the 1918 pandemic.  He did not get sick, but all of his neighbors did, so he ended up bringing in the crops for all of them in the fall so that they all had some income that year.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> It will be a while before he can work again he’s probably going to do some time for drug tampering. I hope he looses his license and can never work in a pharmacy in any capacity. Sadly whenever he gets out he’ll be able to get a job doing something. Wisconsin has largely ignored most common sense covid precautions I’m sure he’ll have some supporters whenever he gets out.


How has Wisconsin ignored covid precautions? Just curious as I live there......


----------



## pixiejenna

I know lots of people who go up to Wisconsin just to do stuff like eating in restaurants/bars and general shopping because they aren’t required to wear a mask.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

LemonDrop said:


> There was a special on CNN called Pandemic How a virus changed the world in 1918. It is on CNN radio later today (you can listen not watch) I don't have a way to see when it would next be on CNN TV channel. But I do know that they often re-run their specials on weekends. It was interesting for those of us in the USA to see the similarities.  How the President and the government at the time played it down because they needed people to come out and buy war bonds and support the war efforts. It was also scary how it mutated so much in the second wave that they weren't even sure if it was the same thing. They didn't have the science at the time. During the second wave it mutated to the point people died within about 8 hours of symptoms. I did find the end very interesting.  The US President got it while at the Treaty of Versailles.  Historians debate that this is the event that changed the world. I won't spoil it.
> 
> CNN-Special-Report-Pandemic-How-a-Virus-Changed-the-World-in-1918-p1390998



Thank you for the link. PBS's American Experience produced a wonderful documentary on the 1918 flu pandemic. It's streaming here:








						Influenza 1918 | American Experience | PBS
					

It was the worst epidemic in American history, killing over 600,000 — until it disappeared as mysteriously as it had begun.



					www.pbs.org
				




My great grandparents adopted children orphaned when their parents and older siblings died of the flu. The flu was especially deadly for young adults so many families were almost completely wiped out leaving the toddlers and newborns. My great grandparents were older so were spared. My great grandmother nursed families that were hit hard by the virus but apparently never contracted it herself.


----------



## HauteMama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How has Wisconsin ignored covid precautions? Just curious as I live there......



Wisconsin sued for the right to be stupid. Surely you remember, as a resident yourself? The State Supreme Court struck down Evers' Safer at Home order, and people ran out to stand in packed bars in droves. Multiple sheriffs publicly declared they would not enforce mask rules. Wisconsin has been foolish and dangerous in its behavior, and while numbers have been improving recently (still about 25% of tests coming back positive), the numbers in Wisconsin were some of the worst in the country, which were already some of the worst in the world, before Thanksgiving.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/14/wisconsin-bars-reopen-evers/
		










						Wisconsin's stay-at-home order has been overturned by the state Supreme Court; here's how people are responding
					

With no COVID-19 policies in place, bars, restaurants and concert halls are allowed to reopen.



					www.jsonline.com
				












						These Wisconsin sheriffs say they won't enforce Gov. Tony Evers' statewide mask order
					

On Thursday, Wisconsin Governor Tony Evers issued an executive order requiring anyone five years of age or older to wear a face covering while in an enclosed space with others.




					www.tmj4.com
				



.

https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/...-cases-tony-evers-*****-********s-**********s








						COVID-19 Is Ravaging Wisconsin, And Wisconsinites Still Aren't Staying Home
					

Statewide evidence suggests Wisconsinites are not making changes to their behavior during the pandemic, even as public health officials issue grave warnings, the state's hospitals are on the verge of overflowing, and more people are dying from the disease than at any time in the pandemic.




					www.wpr.org


----------



## Lake Effect

Jktgal said:


> I have read that the efficacy is higer than flu vaccines, so not really a worry. But I think the way it works is that with vaccine you can still get infected, just that ou will have no/less severe symptoms. I'm still trying to understand after being vaccinated (completing all cycle and with the prescribe time), to what degree I can spread the disease (I live with my elderly dad). Btw which vaccine are you taking?


Vaccination means you can still be a host to the virus, but I would imagine for a much shorter period, as your immune system will be primed to mount an attack against it. Your primary care doctor should be able to let you know the risk to your father, if you get a vax then go out and about.
I was on the phone with my mom and in passing told her I sat down the other day,figured out I had several paid days off to carry over and was going to use them ASAP in the new year. She asked if I was considering a visit to her and I said I should wait until we are both vaccinated. She understood.


----------



## mzbaglady1

@HauteMama when you can come with receipts


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

My husband is in the ICU after having an aortic valve replacement, a bypass graft, and a hole in a ventricle closed. He’s been there since the 21st of December, and he has had several setbacks and challenges in his recovery.  Right now, he is on a ventilator.  Because of COVID-19, I cannot visit him.  I have had Zoom calls with him, but he was unable to talk, so I did the talking with him mostly nodding and making gestures.  I feel like an important part of me is missing with him away. I cannot imagine how hard this is for him to be sick and alone if I feel as horrible as I do.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

pixiejenna said:


> I know lots of people who go up to Wisconsin just to do stuff like eating in restaurants/bars and general shopping because they aren’t required to wear a mask.


That’s news to me as a Wisconsin resident. We have a mask mandate.


----------



## whateve

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My husband is in the ICU after having an aortic valve replacement, a bypass graft, and a hole in a ventricle closed. He’s been there since the 21st of December, and he has had several setbacks and challenges in his recovery.  Right now, he is on a ventilator.  Because of COVID-19, I cannot visit him.  I have had Zoom calls with him, but he was unable to talk, so I did the talking with him mostly nodding and making gestures.  I feel like an important part of me is missing with him away. I cannot imagine how hard this is for him to be sick and alone if I feel as horrible as I do.


I'm so sorry you have to go through this, especially when you know that his recovery would be quicker if he was able to be with you.


----------



## whateve

We had the bright idea to go out to a local wilderness area and go for a hike. When we got there, the parking lot was full and there were cars parked on the street, and we saw many people. So there went that idea. On the way home, we passed a flea market and two food trucks that were teeming with people.


----------



## zinacef

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My husband is in the ICU after having an aortic valve replacement, a bypass graft, and a hole in a ventricle closed. He’s been there since the 21st of December, and he has had several setbacks and challenges in his recovery.  Right now, he is on a ventilator.  Because of COVID-19, I cannot visit him.  I have had Zoom calls with him, but he was unable to talk, so I did the talking with him mostly nodding and making gestures.  I feel like an important part of me is missing with him away. I cannot imagine how hard this is for him to be sick and alone if I feel as horrible as I do.


This the exact scenario I deal with when I work and it really is heartbreaking. We’ve had patients who had complicated heart surgeries  that stayed with us for a long time. His nurses are your key to him. Our patients family become our families as we form relationships with them. Friendships form over phone calls.
  We have allowed critical care visitation for 3 hours a day although the thought is scary that somehow we’re letting in people that are sick and bringing in the virus but so far we have no incident.  Family members tend to be very careful because it is their love one.  with his situation—- a complicated heart, maybe you can request the CV team to allow you to see him one time after you have received COVID testing. you will never know the answer unless you ask. i know you are hanging in there. Pls keep us posted of his progress, you can PM me if you want.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks @HauteMama sometimes I feel like people just want to pick a fight for the sake of picking a fight. A mask mandate doesn’t work when it’s not enforced and the people who should enforce it openly state that they won’t.


----------



## bag-mania

There was a bit of a misunderstanding for some pharmacy employees at a Safeway in Washington DC this week. They had some vials of Moderna vaccine left over at the end of the day and disposed of it because of it's limited shelf life. They were under the impression they couldn't give it to anyone but front line workers so they threw it away. 

The DC Department of Health had to instruct them that if there is ANY vaccine leftover at the end of the day they are to give it to anyone who wants it rather than wasting it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HauteMama said:


> Wisconsin sued for the right to be stupid. Surely you remember, as a resident yourself? The State Supreme Court struck down Evers' Safer at Home order, and people ran out to stand in packed bars in droves. Multiple sheriffs publicly declared they would not enforce mask rules. Wisconsin has been foolish and dangerous in its behavior, and while numbers have been improving recently (still about 25% of tests coming back positive), the numbers in Wisconsin were some of the worst in the country, which were already some of the worst in the world, before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/14/wisconsin-bars-reopen-evers/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin's stay-at-home order has been overturned by the state Supreme Court; here's how people are responding
> 
> 
> With no COVID-19 policies in place, bars, restaurants and concert halls are allowed to reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> www.jsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Wisconsin sheriffs say they won't enforce Gov. Tony Evers' statewide mask order
> 
> 
> On Thursday, Wisconsin Governor Tony Evers issued an executive order requiring anyone five years of age or older to wear a face covering while in an enclosed space with others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmj4.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/...-cases-tony-evers-*****-********s-**********s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Is Ravaging Wisconsin, And Wisconsinites Still Aren't Staying Home
> 
> 
> Statewide evidence suggests Wisconsinites are not making changes to their behavior during the pandemic, even as public health officials issue grave warnings, the state's hospitals are on the verge of overflowing, and more people are dying from the disease than at any time in the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpr.org


Of course I remember but it doesn’t mean all Wisconsinites aren’t following it. I sure am, wearing my mask going into stores. I haven’t eaten in a restaurant since March. It must be true in other states where there are some who won’t wear a mask even tho it’s required. I believe different counties have different views in masks and social distancing and how they are enforcing it. Where I live most people are wearing masks and social distancing and taking COVID seriously.....Our governor has been fought every step with the COVID restrictions...


----------



## muddledmint

bag-mania said:


> There was a bit of a misunderstanding for some pharmacy employees at a Safeway in Washington DC this week. They had some vials of Moderna vaccine left over at the end of the day and disposed of it because of it's limited shelf life. They were under the impression they couldn't give it to anyone but front line workers so they threw it away.
> 
> The DC Department of Health had to instruct them that if there is ANY vaccine leftover at the end of the day they are to give it to anyone who wants it rather than wasting it.


There is a lot of confusion and uncertainty about what to do with leftover vaccine. If they give it to whoever is there from the general public, or their friends and family, or people under 65, or people over 65, they get criticized no matter what they do. I mean, I get it, there’s a lot of shady things going on everywhere like that luxury condo building in Houston that got vaccine early or the 33 yo Disney worker who got it through her family connection with a hospital bigwig. But throwing it out is even worse. The lack of both organization/efficiency and honor in this vaccine rollout is very sad.


----------



## muddledmint

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Of course I remember but it doesn’t mean all Wisconsinites aren’t following it. I sure am, wearing my mask going into stores. I haven’t eaten in a restaurant since March. It must be true in other states where there are some who won’t wear a mask even tho it’s required. I believe different counties have different views in masks and social distancing and how they are enforcing it. Where I live most people are wearing masks and social distancing and taking COVID seriously.....Our governor has been fought every step with the COVID restrictions...


Wisconsin seems like a very divided state. I think I read that political analysts considered Wisconsin to be the perfect test case, microcosm, key swing state, etc with what would happen with the election due to how sharply divided it is. Makes sense that you would see this division with how seriously people in different counties take the pandemic.


----------



## HauteMama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Of course I remember but it doesn’t mean all Wisconsinites aren’t following it. I sure am, wearing my mask going into stores. I haven’t eaten in a restaurant since March. It must be true in other states where there are some who won’t wear a mask even tho it’s required. I believe different counties have different views in masks and social distancing and how they are enforcing it. Where I live most people are wearing masks and social distancing and taking COVID seriously.....Our governor has been fought every step with the COVID restrictions...



I, too, am following the mask mandate and staying home as much as possible. What I was saying is that the state,_ as a whole_, took the reasonable restrictions the governor put in place to court and then, in large part, ignored them. Areas around Madison, are much better about enforcing things and observing or even setting their own restrictions. But that doesn't do a lot of good when smaller communities just outside the city aren't. The Court did uphold the mask mandate in October, although challenges are still underway. 

Depending on where you live, you may see very different things from what I see. I live in a relatively rural area and work in a school district. We have had parents blatantly tell us that if a mask comes home with their child, they'll burn it. We had a classroom forced to quarantine because the family of a child displaying symptoms insisted it was "just a cold" and refused to have the child tested. They continued to send the child to school. Bars around here were PACKED when the Safer at Home order was overturned by the court (one could see by driving past parking lots).

But ultimately, our numbers could never have been as bad as they were unless people were being foolish in droves. They were. As I said, numbers are now declining, although we're still nowhere near a "safe" level. Overall, Wisconsinites have behaved reprehensibly during this crisis and our numbers reflected it and were high enough for the nation to take notice; that doesn't mean that "all Wisconsinites aren't following" the restrictions and the mask mandate, but it does indicate that a lot of them were not.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> We had the bright idea to go out to a local wilderness area and go for a hike. When we got there, the parking lot was full and there were cars parked on the street, and we saw many people. So there went that idea. On the way home, we passed a flea market and two food trucks that were teeming with people.


As crazy as things are in your state with Covid, I am not surprised. Our numbers here in NJ for last month are basically a bit higher than the high point in April, but that is not keeping people off the roads or away from the the large shopping centers/malls by me. A new Planet Fitness is going up down the road from me. 


bag-mania said:


> There was a bit of a misunderstanding for some pharmacy employees at a Safeway in Washington DC this week. They had some vials of Moderna vaccine left over at the end of the day and disposed of it because of it's limited shelf life. They were under the impression they couldn't give it to anyone but front line workers so they threw it away.
> 
> The DC Department of Health had to instruct them that if there is ANY vaccine leftover at the end of the day they are to give it to anyone who wants it rather than wasting it.


Hopefully they are working the administrative kinks out now with left over vaccine so this gets minimized in the future. I would so be there for one if it came to throwing it out. I don't want to butt ahead of anyone higher priority than me but I will be waiting in line and will be ready with my  sleeve rolled up when I can.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HauteMama said:


> I, too, am following the mask mandate and staying home as much as possible. What I was saying is that the state,_ as a whole_, took the reasonable restrictions the governor put in place to court and then, in large part, ignored them. Areas around Madison, are much better about enforcing things and observing or even setting their own restrictions. But that doesn't do a lot of good when smaller communities just outside the city aren't. The Court did uphold the mask mandate in October, although challenges are still underway.
> 
> Depending on where you live, you may see very different things from what I see. I live in a relatively rural area and work in a school district. We have had parents blatantly tell us that if a mask comes home with their child, they'll burn it. We had a classroom forced to quarantine because the family of a child displaying symptoms insisted it was "just a cold" and refused to have the child tested. They continued to send the child to school. Bars around here were PACKED when the Safer at Home order was overturned by the court (one could see by driving past parking lots).
> 
> But ultimately, our numbers could never have been as bad as they were unless people were being foolish in droves. They were. As I said, numbers are now declining, although we're still nowhere near a "safe" level. Overall, Wisconsinites have behaved reprehensibly during this crisis and our numbers reflected it and were high enough for the nation to take notice; that doesn't mean that "all Wisconsinites aren't following" the restrictions and the mask mandate, but it does indicate that a lot of them were not.


I have seen videos of bars and restaurant in rural areas where people are dancing and singing with no masks and no social distancing. Where I am, it’s being followed, taken seriously and enforced...I have run into the occasional person at the grocery store with no mask and just stay away. I have not experienced any push back like you have with the masks. Evers is going to always be challenged ...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

muddledmint said:


> Wisconsin seems like a very divided state. I think I read that political analysts considered Wisconsin to be the perfect test case, microcosm, key swing state, etc with what would happen with the election due to how sharply divided it is. Makes sense that you would see this division with how seriously people in different counties take the pandemic.


Very divided on most topics although this must be happening in other states? I thought I read where other law enforcement in other states were not going to enforce the mask requirements and gathering restrictions...


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very divided on most topics although this must be happening in other states? I thought I read where other law enforcement in other states were not going to enforce the mask requirements and crowd limits...


I'm sure it is happening everywhere. Just because a state is mostly red or blue doesn't mean everyone agrees on everything. California is doing very bad in controlling the virus, and the liberal areas are hit as hard as the conservative areas; some rural areas are doing as bad as the urban areas.


----------



## HauteMama

Wisconsin had been known for generations as a progressive state. We had political leadership that changed hands, but were typically mostly centrist. Scott Walker changed all that with Act 10, a law that eliminated collective bargaining rights for most state employee unions. He never mentioned it while running for office, but once voted in, he knew he had the conservative state legislature to back him up. Despite half the legislature leaving the state to avoid a vote and public employees camping out in the State Capitol building in protest, it passed.

Since then, things have been bitterly divided. Wisconsin now has "Right to Work" laws which prohibit unions requiring anyone to pay dues, meaning that unions have no real bargaining power anywhere anymore. I absolutely understand how unions sometimes took things too far, but historically there are good reasons unions exist, too. There _can_ be a middle ground, but it seems no one cares to see it right now.

I apologize if this is too political. I don't mean to make mods work any harder, and I understand if these comments need to be deleted. I've tried to explain it to the best of my ability, but in full disclosure, I am a state employee, so that colors my view. However, while there are certainly other, historical factors that have contributed to Wisconsin's political divide, Act 10 is what really brought it to a head here.

A state like Georgia has a completely different reason for being more politically divided than they once were, and I am sure other states have other reasons, too. Ultimately, I am overall saddened that it seems no one is able to work together anymore.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> I'm sure it is happening everywhere. Just because a state is mostly red or blue doesn't mean everyone agrees on everything. California is doing very bad in controlling the virus, and the liberal areas are hit as hard as the conservative areas; some rural areas are doing as bad as the urban areas.



It is happening everywhere. The virus doesn’t care what anyone looks like or how they vote. Personal responsibility matters more than personal beliefs. Unfortunately, there are many irresponsible people out there in all demographics.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks @HauteMama sometimes I feel like people just want to pick a fight for the sake of picking a fight. A mask mandate doesn’t work when it’s not enforced and the people who should enforce it openly state that they won’t.


I hope you were not referring to me because I was not trying to pick any kind of fight. I was genuinely curious what you were talking about....Maybe because I was not aware people were doing that, not trying to pick a fight just for the sake of picking a fight.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Another Wisconsinite here. Tonight after the Packers-Bears game I drove past several popular restaurant/bar/nightspots and they were packed. People were streaming out the doors and I didn't spot anyone wearing a mask. Forget social distancing.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My husband is in the ICU after having an aortic valve replacement, a bypass graft, and a hole in a ventricle closed. He’s been there since the 21st of December, and he has had several setbacks and challenges in his recovery.  Right now, he is on a ventilator.  Because of COVID-19, I cannot visit him.  I have had Zoom calls with him, but he was unable to talk, so I did the talking with him mostly nodding and making gestures.  I feel like an important part of me is missing with him away. I cannot imagine how hard this is for him to be sick and alone if I feel as horrible as I do.



I'm so sorry ArmCandyLuvr. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you and your husband. I hope he recovers soon and is back at your side. Please know I'm thinking of you both, thoughts and prayers and all that, and wishing you both love and all the best.


----------



## muddledmint

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very divided on most topics although this must be happening in other states? I thought I read where other law enforcement in other states were not going to enforce the mask requirements and gathering restrictions...


It’s not happening in my state, thank goodness. There is the odd antimasker here and there and some people are too relaxed to the point of being careless, but you don’t see a significant portion of people being aggressively anti mask or anti pandemic mitigation measures. And our cases are overall lower than most states.


----------



## arnott

So, my Thai friend living in Vietnam was supposed to move here (staying at least 5-10 years) and start her job on Monday.    Instead I just found out she got rejected from boarding the plane because they have made Covid measures more strict.  Apparently she needs a special authorization letter from Canadian Immigration.   She said if she can't come this month she may have to forego her job!      She has already lost around $2K USD so far for her flight and accommodations.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I hate the phrase “the new normal” but I think this is what it’s going to be for a while. In Palm Beach County, it’s a little bit different- I know we’re a vacation/tourist place but I told DH I’ve never seen so many out of state license plates in 20+ years I’ve lived here! It’s not all snowbirds either. People know we’re not fully locked down so they’re arriving in droves. A lot from NY. Little chance of herd immunity if the herd keeps changing daily  Anyway, I’m back to work (with Covid guidelines) and more parents are sending their kiddos back to school. Bars and restaurants are open- social distancing, etc. But you can remove your mask while sitting at the table or bar. It’s like if food/drink is there, Covid goes away! And people wearing thin cutesy masks when the droplets can easily pass through. I’m slowly getting out there - mostly outdoor things - and I have gone to my local mall a few times. It’s actually enjoyable with less people. I just leave or refuse to go in places that seem too crowded.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

zinacef said:


> This the exact scenario I deal with when I work and it really is heartbreaking. We’ve had patients who had complicated heart surgeries  that stayed with us for a long time. His nurses are your key to him. Our patients family become our families as we form relationships with them. Friendships form over phone calls.
> We have allowed critical care visitation for 3 hours a day although the thought is scary that somehow we’re letting in people that are sick and bringing in the virus but so far we have no incident.  Family members tend to be very careful because it is their love one.  with his situation—- a complicated heart, maybe you can request the CV team to allow you to see him one time after you have received COVID testing. you will never know the answer unless you ask. i know you are hanging in there. Pls keep us posted of his progress, you can PM me if you want.


I had a talk with his nurse today. She was updating me on his progress.  He is having a permanent pacemaker placed on Thursday. The crazy part of the conversation is that it was she who brought up me coming to visit first!  I guess they’re willing to make an exception for me, because he’s been there so long and is having a rough time. Strange coincidence considering this conversation we’re having...


----------



## whateve

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I had a talk with his nurse today. She was updating me on his progress.  He is having a permanent pacemaker placed on Thursday. The crazy part of the conversation is that it was she who brought up me coming to visit first!  I guess they’re willing to make an exception for me, because he’s been there so long and is having a rough time. Strange coincidence considering this conversation we’re having...


The pacemaker procedure is minor so don't worry.


----------



## zinacef

This is great news!  Your husband indeed had been thru so much. I know you haven’t seen him in a long time. Sending you well-wishes and the strength you need to face what he is going thru.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

I've not seen posts from @hermes_lemming lately. I hope she is feeling better.

@LVLoveaffair Can't stand "the new normal" either, it scares me to hear that phrase.


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> I've not seen posts from @hermes_lemming lately. I hope she is feeling better.



She may be taking a break from the forum. Hopefully she'll check back soon.


----------



## Ethengdurst

So this happened to my hospital... 








						COVID outbreak: San Jose Kaiser hospital now linked to 60 cases
					

Santa Clara County public health announced today that the coronavirus outbreak linked to Kaiser San Jose Emergency Department has led to more positive cases.




					www.kron4.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Ethengdurst said:


> So this happened to my hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID outbreak: San Jose Kaiser hospital now linked to 60 cases
> 
> 
> Santa Clara County public health announced today that the coronavirus outbreak linked to Kaiser San Jose Emergency Department has led to more positive cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kron4.com



Yikes. What kind of costume is air powered?


----------



## Ethengdurst

LavenderIce said:


> Yikes. What kind of costume is air powered?


We have no idea, I work in a different department and no one from administration told us about it, we just found out from the news. Some do know who died. It’s a big deal in our area, so embarrassing. They did massive testing on the patients who were in the ED that time and admitted in our hospital. A few of us took the initiative to get tested because we don’t know who was exposed and could have carried it around. I thankfully got a negative, but I am very cautious and wear proper PPEs all the time. I guess these staff maybe had a party at the breakroom and removed their masks/faceshields that time. There’s a new mandate from our county to close breakrooms and you could only take a break outside or in your car. It’s not applicable to hospitals, but they did make it a rule where I work that only 1 person can use the breakroom from now on. It used to be 2-3.


----------



## whateve

LavenderIce said:


> Yikes. What kind of costume is air powered?


I think it has an air compressor to keep it inflated, like those bouncy castles.


----------



## LavenderIce

whateve said:


> I think it has an air compressor to keep it inflated, like those bouncy castles.


I'm still perplexed about what kind of costume would have an air compressor. If you're working in an ED, how can you even wear a costume that's like a bouncy castle? How would you move around and get work done? What an unfortunate incident. Endanger your work force and take the life of someone.


----------



## smallfry

LavenderIce said:


> I'm still perplexed about what kind of costume would have an air compressor. If you're working in an ED, how can you even wear a costume that's like a bouncy castle? How would you move around and get work done? What an unfortunate incident. Endanger your work force and take the life of someone.



After a quick search, it looks like it was something like this.  Please stay safe @Ethengdurst!


----------



## muddledmint

LavenderIce said:


> I'm still perplexed about what kind of costume would have an air compressor. If you're working in an ED, how can you even wear a costume that's like a bouncy castle? How would you move around and get work done? What an unfortunate incident. Endanger your work force and take the life of someone.











						‘She was just spreading joy:’ Kaiser nurse reveals details of suspected Christmas-tree-costume COVID superspreader
					

Many of the sickened staff members had already received the first of two doses of the COVID vaccination in the previous week.




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## muddledmint

According to this article, it happened in the ED, not in a break room, and everyone was wearing masks. In fact, they found that people who weren’t even there at the same time as the costume are testing positive, which could mean that there is a ventilation issue. My question is, were staff wearing surgical/procedure masks or n95 respirators?









						San Jose Kaiser COVID outbreak grows to 60 cases
					

“This is a stark reminder that Covid-19 can be so easily transmitted through the air and that even letting your guard down for a moment can have consequences,” the health department said in a state…



					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Ethengdurst

smallfry said:


> After a quick search, it looks like it was something like this.  Please stay safe @Ethengdurst!
> 
> View attachment 4949101


Oh wow, I didn’t even know that’s the costume. I feel bad for the one who wore it, I’m sure she didn’t know it would cause an outbreak. And to know someone died because of what you did. To be fair I don’t think it’s someone who works with patients; maybe it was a volunteer or management. Because no doctor or nurse or respiratory therapist has time to wear a costume; we don’t even get breaks cos we’re so understaffed and overwhelmed.


----------



## Ethengdurst

muddledmint said:


> According to this article, it happened in the ED, not in a break room, and everyone was wearing masks. In fact, they found that people who weren’t even there at the same time as the costume are testing positive, which could mean that there is a ventilation issue. My question is, were staff wearing surgical/procedure masks or n95 respirators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose Kaiser COVID outbreak grows to 60 cases
> 
> 
> “This is a stark reminder that Covid-19 can be so easily transmitted through the air and that even letting your guard down for a moment can have consequences,” the health department said in a state…
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com


Yes, that’s also what we were asking. We think they’re blaming it on the costume but really it’s the ventilation. We have 4 respiratory therapists who we know of that are infected, I dunno if it’s due to this instance. And they are usually the ones who wear CAPR/PAPR all the time, not just N95s/faceshields. So they should be better protected than most of us.


----------



## muddledmint

Ethengdurst said:


> Yes, that’s also what we were asking. We think they’re blaming it on the costume but really it’s the ventilation. We have 4 respiratory therapists who we know of that are infected, I dunno if it’s due to this instance. And they are usually the ones who wear CAPR/PAPR all the time, not just N95s/faceshields. So they should be better protected than most of us.


I wear a capr at work.


----------



## LavenderIce

Okay, definitely has to be more than a costume to get that many people sick. Have they tested it to see if it's the new strain?


----------



## Chanbal

Groups of anti-masks protesters are targeting shopping centers, supermarkets ...in LA. Not sure if this was already brought up here, it is very sad. I can understand some of the frustrations, but this is so unfair. I lost very special people to COVID, and this news makes me feel hopeless. 









						Maskless protesters storm a grocery store and Westfield Century City mall
					

Anti-maskers harass customers and employees at a supermarket and Century City mall Sunday to protest COVID-19 health mandates.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## muddledmint

LavenderIce said:


> Okay, definitely has to be more than a costume to get that many people sick. Have they tested it to see if it's the new strain?


I can see how this kind of costume could cause an outbreak. The person inside might not have been wearing a mask and the fan inflating the costume would cause virus to blow everywhere. Maybe this person had the new strain and that made it even worse. Also, if the hospital is not properly managing the ventilation of the building, aerosols could linger in the air for a long time.


----------



## Yuki85

Hubby lost his job as a tour guide in the tourism industry! I just came back from my maternity leave after one year! So finally we can have some incoming. Although I have to say thanks to our government (Austria) hubby is getting some support!! At least not a total lost!! But I have never been so grateful that I still have my job (100%)... currently on the third lockdown! Hopefully everything will be better in 2021!!


----------



## MrMoriarty

I'm a University student at a first year. Moved in at September, never interacted with anyone besides my flat mates. They don't talk, no one has friends. The entire community never talks, leaves etc. It's like everyone's invisible. Not only that, but the education is poor, if any at all. 

There's been 500 deaths in the last 7 days in my city. It's shocking. I can't fathom this ever going away.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ethengdurst said:


> I don’t believe physicians would let their patients be exempt from wearing a mask. I’m a healthcare professional and I work in N95s plus surgical mask plus faceshield all throughout my shift; when I wear a cloth mask or just a surgical mask outside of work I feel “naked” and exposed. They say people who are exempt are those who have breathing problems right? But let me tell you, if they’re in the ER because of real breathing problems you bet they’re gonna wear a mask. And we require the patients to wear masks, even if they’re in their rooms, because we don’t have private rooms anymore, all covid patients are cohorted now. And you bet there’s no 6 feet between these two patients, only a cloth curtain that doesn’t even cover the whole side.
> 
> Here is the US we are also low in beds and staff. The other day I worked we only had 1 ICU bed open. We are working 8-12 hour shifts without breaks or lunches because there’s no one to relieve us; there’s just no staff. And on our days off we get alerts all the time to come in extra to work. I know some people who work 12-14 days straight, 16 hour shifts, to help out. I would help out once in a while but I’m a mom of two young boys that need feeding and keeping alive too. I’m glad I got the first dose of the vaccine but it’s still not a guarantee.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

MrMoriarty said:


> I'm a University student at a first year. Moved in at September, never interacted with anyone besides my flat mates. They don't talk, no one has friends. The entire community never talks, leaves etc. It's like everyone's invisible. Not only that, but the education is poor, if any at all.
> 
> There's been 500 deaths in the last 7 days in my city. It's shocking. I can't fathom this ever going away.


I’m so sorry! My younger son is a senior in high school this year. Who knows what’s going to happen next year.... virtual (online) for college?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I can’t wait until this is all over! I researched a lot about the Spanish Flu of 1918 and it’s still around. H1N1 - from swine originally. I don’t think Covid 19 will ever “disappear”. It was so eerily like today to see pictures of people wearing masks back then going about their business and then finally getting fed up, war ending, elections etc.(politics was definitely involved)  but back then they only had newspapers - not social media. It was pretty scary!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Hi friends...just so BLAH right now. My husband is feeling low because there is nothing on the horizon for him as a professional musician, so he has been forced into retirement and is struggling right now to reapply for unemployment in California (which is a pittance, btw). I'm lucky to be able to work from home with a good-paying job, but I feel stuck professionally and have to deal with crappy leadership all the time.

Then, my octogenarian parents in NY are having non-COVID issues that have required me to take family leave to help them...I went back easily in June and Oct, but flying back now seems too risky with surges, more people flying again. I am so worried I will lose one of them and will regret not being there.

And don't even get me started on the political atmosphere now!

So, while I sometimes wonder if it is frivolous to be on a luxury purse forum during times like this, it is not only a pleasant diversion, but nice to give and receive emotional support!

Thanks for "being here".


----------



## Chagall

We are in lockdown again with the exception of essential services. Cases are rising at an alarming rate. Where are people getting infected if they are following rules. Obviously people are not. It’s pretty simple really. Wear a mask and social distance. It’s not forever. Why can’t people put their lives on hold for just a bit longer. Boggles the mind.


----------



## MrMoriarty

MrMoriarty said:


> I'm a University student at a first year. Moved in at September, never interacted with anyone besides my flat mates. They don't talk, no one has friends. The entire community never talks, leaves etc. It's like everyone's invisible. Not only that, but the education is poor, if any at all.
> 
> There's been 500 deaths in the last 7 days in my city. It's shocking. I can't fathom this ever going away.
> Update literally a day later: Both my parents have tested positive for COVID-19 and both have underlying health conditions


----------



## mzbaglady1

I'm trying to comprehend corporate greed over the safety and well being of employees during covid. I'm sitting at work reading company emails that the building was shut down because an employee was infected with covid. The company is telling us that unless you came in close contact with with someone through contact tracing there's no need to quarantine. But what about common areas where this person went? No mention in company emails. No massive of disinfectant of possible common or work areas. Faxed over company emails to my doctor and back out of work for quarantine. You can't make this up.


----------



## Bedok

Although an introvert, I miss the social functions that I was forced to go to in the past.


----------



## muddledmint

Chagall said:


> We are in lockdown again with the exception of essential services. Cases are rising at an alarming rate. Where are people getting infected if they are following rules. Obviously people are not. It’s pretty simple really. Wear a mask and social distance. It’s not forever. Why can’t people put their lives on hold for just a bit longer. Boggles the mind.


It will be forever if people don’t start getting their act together! Why don’t they understand that they are just dragging it out and prolonging the torture by not wearing masks and pretending there’s no pandemic?


----------



## PandasMom

HauteMama said:


> Wisconsin had been known for generations as a progressive state.



So true. One of the reasons why Milwaukee has such a beautiful, open lakefront and parks, for example.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I have become less materialistic, and I am trying to be a deep thinker.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> It will be forever if people don’t start getting their act together! Why don’t they understand that they are just dragging it out and prolonging the torture by not wearing masks and pretending there’s no pandemic?


My opinion:
1. For some,  they just do NOT understand the science involved. They probably did not take any advanced(anything beyond 6th grade general science) biology, chemistry, or physiology. I know. It's mean to say this,  but it's just my opinion.
2. For some, they are swept away by false information,  since they cannot logically understand true science. (Related to #1)
Again, just my opinion.
3. For some, like some physicians, I believe they want to side with a certain party so badly, that their judgments have been hindered.
These physicians were also probably not the sharpest tools to begin with.
Again,  these are just my thoughts.
For the most part, I think #1 and #2 play a big role.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> My opinion:
> 1. For some,  they just do NOT understand the science involved. They probably did not take any advanced(anything beyond 6th grade general science) biology, chemistry, or physiology. I know. It's mean to say this,  but it's just my opinion.
> 2. For some, they are swept away by false information,  since they cannot logically understand true science. (Related to #1)
> Again, just my opinion.
> 3. For some, like some physicians, I believe they want to side with a certain party so badly, that their judgments have been hindered.
> These physicians were also probably not the sharpest tools to begin with.
> Again,  these are just my thoughts.
> For the most part, I think #1 and #2 play a big role.


I agree with #1 and #2  but what I really find frightening with all the infections and hospitization someone knows someone who had covid with mild symptoms and  maybe some health issues or died from covid or hooked up on a ventilator to breath these same people have no fear of catching this virus. But then you have some people whose  mentality is Oh well we are all going to catch it eventually. Believe me my neighbor said this to me.


----------



## muddledmint

mzbaglady1 said:


> But then you have some people whose  mentality is Oh well we are all going to catch it eventually. Believe me my neighbor said this to me.



With an attitude like that, they are definitely going to catch it eventually. I’ll just wear my respirator and be vaccinated and not catch it, thank you very much.


----------



## Jktgal

Lake Effect said:


> Vaccination means you can still be a host to the virus, but I would imagine for a much shorter period, as your immune system will be primed to mount an attack against it. Your primary care doctor should be able to let you know the risk to your father, if you get a vax then go out and about.
> I was on the phone with my mom and in passing told her I sat down the other day,figured out I had several paid days off to carry over and was going to use them ASAP in the new year. She asked if I was considering a visit to her and I said I should wait until we are both vaccinated. She understood.


The govt policy here is that people 59 years and up are not allowed to get vaccinated. I am not sure why, perhaps it's due to the vaccine type that will be used here (because we don't have the cold storage facility, some vaccine brands are not possible) - that it hasn't been fully tested on some of the older population etc. So even if I do get vaccinated, it's probably still lockdown soft for me as I could still pass it on to him.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> My opinion:
> 1. For some,  they just do NOT understand the science involved. They probably did not take any advanced(anything beyond 6th grade general science) biology, chemistry, or physiology. I know. It's mean to say this,  but it's just my opinion.
> 2. For some, they are swept away by false information,  since they cannot logically understand true science. (Related to #1)
> Again, just my opinion.
> 3. For some, like some physicians, I believe they want to side with a certain party so badly, that their judgments have been hindered.
> These physicians were also probably not the sharpest tools to begin with.
> Again,  these are just my thoughts.
> For the most part, I think #1 and #2 play a big role.


There are lots of different ways to be smart. I know some very educated people who are simply not logical in their thought processes. Just plain not sensible. A few of them dismissed the seriousness of COVID for the longest time, don’t know how they feel now because I am no longer in contact with them.


----------



## Chagall

Very frustrated and upset with my country. We were told at first that people would be vaccinated by April and now they are saying September. OMG that’s 9 months from now. A lot of other countries are vaccinating around the clock. They had months and months to co-ordinate the administration of the vaccine. I never realized the world was so full of incompetence.


----------



## whateve

Jktgal said:


> The govt policy here is that people 59 years and up are not allowed to get vaccinated. I am not sure why, perhaps it's due to the vaccine type that will be used here (because we don't have the cold storage facility, some vaccine brands are not possible) - that it hasn't been fully tested on some of the older population etc. So even if I do get vaccinated, it's probably still lockdown soft for me as I could still pass it on to him.


That's depressing. Where are you located?


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Very frustrated and upset with my country. We were told at first that people would be vaccinated by April and now they are saying September. OMG that’s 9 months from now. A lot of other countries are vaccinating around the clock. They had months and months to co-ordinate the administration of the vaccine. I never realized the world was so full of incompetence.


My county seems to be very incompetent. It is disheartening when you hear that many people are jumping the line - friends of hospital administrators, celebrities, etc. We aren't even on the list so we have no idea when we'll be eligible.


----------



## V0N1B2

Chagall said:


> Very frustrated and upset with my country. We were told at first that people would be vaccinated by April and now they are saying September. OMG that’s 9 months from now. A lot of other countries are vaccinating around the clock. They had months and months to co-ordinate the administration of the vaccine. I never realized the world was so full of incompetence.


At the end of November 2020 when the vaccines were approved, the PM said that anyone who wants a vaccine will be able to have the vaccine by September 2021. While the person in charge of the distribution in the US said they would all be inoculated by June 2021. I don't remember hearing anything about April. *but your province might have a different roll-out plan.
Personally, I think it'll be more like September 2022 - at least in my province.  I gotta laugh 'cause they seem so proud of themselves - they say 400,000 people will have been vaccinated by the end of March. If it's going to take them three months to vaccinate 400k people, it'll be over three years until everyone has been vaccinated. There's 5.1M people in my province, so even if they tripled the amount of monthly vaccinations, it will still be Jan/Feb 2022 before everyone in BC has had their shots.
I think every country is in the same boat.  It's a massive massive undertaking and I think everyone has underestimated just how big of a job it is. JMO.


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA and I pray the availability of Covid vaccine changes quite drastically by the end of the month. I am a flight attendant and my group still isn't up yet. And I am the second group. I don't know if it'll be available for me.  I easily come into contact with 500+ people a day at work and can't even imagine how many people around the world I could give it to in a day.  I really want to go back to work but just don't feel comfortable until I am vaccinated.


----------



## muddledmint

We need to be like Israel and vaccinate 24 hours a day 7 days a week until everyone who wants it has gotten it.


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> At the end of November 2020 when the vaccines were approved, the PM said that anyone who wants a vaccine will be able to have the vaccine by September 2021. While the person in charge of the distribution in the US said they would all be inoculated by June 2021. I don't remember hearing anything about April. *but your province might have a different roll-out plan.
> Personally, I think it'll be more like September 2022 - at least in my province.  I gotta laugh 'cause they seem so proud of themselves - they say 400,000 people will have been vaccinated by the end of March. If it's going to take them three months to vaccinate 400k people, it'll be over three years until everyone has been vaccinated. There's 5.1M people in my province, so even if they tripled the amount of monthly vaccinations, it will still be Jan/Feb 2022 before everyone in BC has had their shots.
> I think every country is in the same boat.  It's a massive massive undertaking and I think everyone has underestimated just how big of a job it is. JMO.


From what I remember we were initially told the administration of the vaccines were to start in April and finish by the summer. Perhaps old news back in the fall but definitely was circulating. Front line workers first, then seniors, then people over 50 etc. The story has changed drastically recently. So far there is a lot of misinformation out there. The poor ** is very frustrated with it not going faster. Sorry if that’s political.


----------



## Chanbal

muddledmint said:


> We need to be like Israel and vaccinate 24 hours a day 7 days a week until everyone who wants it has gotten it.


There are still many people afraid of getting the covid vaccine, so I believe it is also important to have more public figures, like QE and Fauci, sharing that they were vaccinated.


----------



## bag-mania

The estimates on how long it would take to inoculate the population were way overoptimistic. There are too many procedures to follow, the vaccine is highly perishable, and only a small segment of the population is allowed to get it at the moment. I think the process will improve once the vaccine is made available to the general population. If they could do it like flu shots where there are drive-thrus where the recipients stay inside their vehicles that would streamline the process dramatically.


----------



## Chagall

On the Monday before Xmas it was announced in my province that the COVID situation was extremely serious and if lockdowns were not put in place the situation would become dire. We were then told these restrictions would come into effect on Boxing Day. It was surmised that the delay was so everyone could get their Xmas shopping done. Cases have increased tremendously since then. It was a bad mistake not to do a lockdown immediately if the situation was that serious.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> On the Monday before Xmas it was announced in my province that the COVID situation was extremely serious and if lockdowns were not put in place the situation would become dire. We were then told these restrictions would come into effect on Boxing Day. It was surmised that the delay was so everyone could get their Xmas shopping done. Cases have increased tremendously since then. It was a bad mistake not to do a lockdown immediately if the situation was that serious.



Wouldn't most of those increases be due to families and friends refusing to stay apart over the holidays? It doesn't do much good closing stores and restaurants when people were still inviting everyone they know into their homes because they wanted Christmas to feel normal.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Wouldn't most of those increases be due to families and friends refusing to stay apart over the holidays? It doesn't do much good closing stores and restaurants when people were still inviting everyone they know into their homes because they wanted Christmas to feel normal.


Agreed, however we were not able to visit socially during the duration of the holiday with the existing restrictions. You could only be around immediate family members that live in the same household together over Xmas, and one other person who lived alone. As long as that was adhered to then the spread would have been stemmed in that regard. I guess there are always people who break the rules though I’m afraid. If it was so important to close stores and restaurants after Boxing Day, why not before. The cases have increased dramatically.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Agreed, however we were not able to visit socially during the duration of the holiday with the existing restrictions. You could only be around immediate family members that live in the same household together over Xmas, and one other person who lived alone. As long as that was adhered to then the spread would have been stemmed in that regard. I guess there are always people who break the rules though I’m afraid. If it was so important to close stores and restaurants after Boxing Day, why not before. The cases have increased dramatically.


I'm fairly certain most people still gathered in one way or another. I believe nearly all provinces are counting high cases..for just this reason. They HAD to tell people not to gather, there was no choice. I didn't really see it enforced. Quite a few people I saw or spoke to said they were still seeing a few people that were originally in their bubble, despite being told not to.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> I'm fairly certain most people still gathered in one way or another. I believe nearly all provinces are counting high cases..for just this reason. They HAD to tell people not to gather, there was no choice. I didn't really see it enforced. Quite a few people I saw or spoke to said they were still seeing a few people that were originally in their bubble, despite being told not to.


Crazy. And so selfish. The situation is so serious.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Crazy. And so selfish. The situation is so serious.


It is crazy. Our region in Ontario is in the talks about curfew since we are still getting the highest cases per capita. This is what happens when governments allow the privatization of long term care homes and don't strictly enforce the standards. Nearly all of them in our region have outbreaks. Of course I also know people who think it is a good idea to go partying still and having a ton of family and friends over to their homes. We are also hit by a large number of our community who travels to the the USA on a routine basis without self isolating.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I guess there are always people who break the rules though I’m afraid. If it was so important to close stores and restaurants after Boxing Day, why not before. The cases have increased dramatically.



There are always some people who break the rules. Then there are those who have been mostly following the rules, but they make exceptions because it is difficult and depressing to completely cut themselves off from seeing people. Local governments are trying to maintain a balance between protecting the populous and keeping their economies from going into a free fall because businesses under tight restrictions are going out of business forever. It’s a tough tightrope to walk.


----------



## LavenderIce

Ethengdurst said:


> So this happened to my hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID outbreak: San Jose Kaiser hospital now linked to 60 cases
> 
> 
> Santa Clara County public health announced today that the coronavirus outbreak linked to Kaiser San Jose Emergency Department has led to more positive cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kron4.com


The hospital has been fined:


			https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article248407560.html


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> There are always some people who break the rules. Then there are those who have been mostly following the rules, but they make exceptions because it is difficult and depressing to completely cut themselves off from seeing people. Local governments are trying to maintain a balance between protecting the populous and keeping their economies from going into a free fall because businesses under tight restrictions are going out of business forever. It’s a tough tightrope to walk.


Definitely a tough decision. Businesses going out of business, mental health issues caused by the pandemic, or people getting ill and possibly dying (a lot have and are). But in the long run not enforcing restrictions only prolongs the pandemic causing more of the above. If I had to choose between an isolated holiday season for just one year, keeping myself and family and others safe or indulging in festivities, I would and did choose the former. I certainly wouldn’t want to be a politician making a hard decision that would lose them votes though.


----------



## Chanbal

bag-mania said:


> The estimates on how long it would take to inoculate the population were way overoptimistic. There are too many procedures to follow, the vaccine is highly perishable, and only a small segment of the population is allowed to get it at the moment. I think the process will improve once the vaccine is made available to the general population. If they could do it like flu shots where there are drive-thrus where the recipients stay inside their vehicles that would streamline the process dramatically.


The Pfizer vaccine requires very low temperatures, but the one from Moderna can be store in a refrigerator for about 1 month, which should help with availability to the general population. Both vaccines are very similar in terms of technology and efficacy. mRNA vaccines seem to be quite safe so far, so I hope most people will decide to be vaccinated whenever they will have an opportunity.


----------



## cheremushki

Wellllll... Now I'm hearing about the potential third wave where I live.. Vancouver, Canada region.. They are expecting it to hit around March/April, Easter long weekend?  Apparently third wave in influenza has been worse and with other countries it seems to be same with covid.. 

So now I'm back to the financial diet.  I bought some frivolous things earlier in the month.  But no more.  I'm cutting ALL discretionary spending in case I get temporary layoff from my work again.  Upside to this is, because I'm also cutting out my sweet tooth money I'll be slimmer.  But then again my rule back in March 2020 was, "only if I can bake it" and I've been told I'm a good baker.


----------



## Chagall

So as of 12:01 AM Thursday, January 14, Ontario has been put in a ‘stay at home’ order with fines enforced for anyone breaking this rule. You can’t leave the house or travel anywhere for anything other that essential reasons. Time to close the door now the cows are out of the barn.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> So as of 12:01 AM Thursday, January 14, Ontario has been put in a ‘stay at home’ order with fines enforced for anyone breaking this rule. You can’t leave the house or travel anywhere for anything other that essential reasons. Time to close the door now the cows are out of the barn.



People can come up with lots of creative excuses for being out. Do you think the police will actually fine them?


----------



## cheremushki

Chagall said:


> So as of 12:01 AM Thursday, January 14, Ontario has been put in a ‘stay at home’ order with fines enforced for anyone breaking this rule. You can’t leave the house or travel anywhere for anything other that essential reasons. Time to close the door now the cows are out of the barn.



We just heard.. Does this mean people who can't work from home and not essential workers are laid off temporarily?  What a mess..


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> People can come up with lots of creative excuses for being out. Do you think the police will actually fine them?


I’d like to think they would but probably not. When they went into lockdown in China they jailed people who broke the stay at home rule. They shut down the virus effectively. A little harsh but OMG this has gotten out of hand.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was talking to my pharmacist and she said that they will be getting the moderna vaccine but still too early to know when anticipating end of February but it can obviously change at the drop of a hat. And how they will be administering them for now it looks like it will be by appointment only. I was like OMG it sounds like you’re going to need a personal receptionist for this. She said that they average about 30+ calls a day with people asking about the covid vaccine. My guess is most pharmacies will get this one since it doesn’t require special freezers for storage.


----------



## Chagall

cheremushki said:


> We just heard.. Does this mean people who can't work from home and not essential workers are laid off temporarily?  What a mess..


I hope not. What a mess is right!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## saligator

I haven't been in the house since March. Gone out 3 times. 2 times for bloodwork at a lab, 1x to the dentist (!).  We aren't going anywhere. Most people in our neighborhood are oblivious, and don't wear masks.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pretty much the same here, Saligator.  I have an appointment in 3 months for a CT scan and MRI to see if my cancer has progressed.  Chemo was cut off before it even started due to the pandemic last March.  Needless to say, I'm already stressed as fork.

This may seem trivial, but my best friends had to put down their beloved Australian Shepherd last week, and I wasn't able to say goodbye to her.  It was crushing.  When I think of those who are unable to see their loved ones while they're dying is beyond my imagination.  As devastating as it was when my husband died 7 years ago on New Year's Eve, I was so grateful to be able to have him home.

My heart goes out to all who are dealing with the pandemic.


----------



## Chanbal

There is some light at the end of the tunnel: 

Israel is yet to see its infection and death numbers come tumbling down after four weeks of the world's fastest coronavirus vaccination programme - but studies suggest the jab could eventually slow the rate of contagion by up to 50 per cent. 

While Israel is leading the world in the vaccine race with more than one in five people receiving an initial dose, its infection rates are at their highest ever with more than 8,000 positive tests per day while a record 1,102 patients are in hospital.

But Israel is expecting to see new hospitalisations start falling soon, with scientists saying that the vaccine's protection will typically take a week or two to kick in.









						Israeli study: Pfizer coronavirus jab has stopped 50% of infections
					

With Israel rolling out the world's fastest vaccination programme, studies of hundreds of thousands of people offer perhaps the most extensive real-world data on the vaccine's efficacy.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Ethengdurst

So alot of my coworkers who already got the second vaccine are having terrible side effects... which was to be expected. But they got the pfizer one... I got the moderna. I’m afraid what I would feel this time, when I got the first dose I got body aches, chills, and arm pain/ heaviness for 3 days. Good news is my DH is scheduled to get his first shot next Monday.


----------



## bag-mania

Ethengdurst said:


> So alot of my coworkers who already got the second vaccine are having terrible side effects... which was to be expected. But they got the pfizer one... I got the moderna. I’m afraid what I would feel this time, when I got the first dose I got body aches, chills, and arm pain/ heaviness for 3 days. Good news is my DH is scheduled to get his first shot next Monday.



Thanks for this update. I think a lot of us are wondering what to expect. I read that nobody who gets the vaccine should expect to be protected until 7–14 days after receiving their second dose.


----------



## Four Tails

bag-mania said:


> Thanks for this update. I think a lot of us are wondering what to expect. I read that nobody who gets the vaccine should expect to be protected until 7–14 days after receiving their second dose.


This is pretty much correct. The vaccine may confer some inexact amount of protection for some amount of time (*waves vaguely*) after the first dose, but the window you identified is what we are using for our own general sense of increased safety after the second shot.

I delayed my first dose by more than a week in order to communicate with my obstetrician and do as much research as possible since I am pregnant. Once I am past the 10 day window of my second shot, we have a Covid-safe (outdoor) dinner and drinks meet up planned with one of my husband's friends from another hospital who got her second dose a week ago. I am so excited to start socializing with our vaccinated friends. We will still be masked and distant due to all of our non-zero occupational risks, but that constant low-grade anxiety and distrust of everyone will finally abate.



Ethengdurst said:


> So alot of my coworkers who already got the second vaccine are having terrible side effects... which was to be expected. But they got the pfizer one... I got the moderna. I’m afraid what I would feel this time, when I got the first dose I got body aches, chills, and arm pain/ heaviness for 3 days. Good news is my DH is scheduled to get his first shot next Monday.


Oof, three days is rough. Sorry to hear that. From the anecdotes I've heard, the Moderna vaccine seems to be hitting people hard about 7-9 days after the shot. When did your symptoms kick in?

My husband got his second dose of the Pfizer vaccine and had milder symptoms than when he got his first. I had no symptoms with my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. I am scheduled to get my second shot this Sunday and I will be working on Monday, so I certainly hope my reaction is similarly as mild as before.


----------



## Chanbal

Four Tails said:


> This is pretty much correct. The vaccine may confer some inexact amount of protection for some amount of time (*waves vaguely*) after the first dose, but the window you identified is what we are using for our own general sense of increased safety after the second shot.
> 
> I delayed my first dose by more than a week in order to communicate with my obstetrician and do as much research as possible since I am pregnant. Once I am past the 10 day window of my second shot, we have a Covid-safe (outdoor) dinner and drinks meet up planned with one of my husband's friends from another hospital who got her second dose a week ago. I am so excited to start socializing with our vaccinated friends. We will still be masked and distant due to all of our non-zero occupational risks, but that constant low-grade anxiety and distrust of everyone will finally abate.
> 
> 
> Oof, three days is rough. Sorry to hear that. From the anecdotes I've heard, the Moderna vaccine seems to be hitting people hard about 7-9 days after the shot. When did your symptoms kick in?
> 
> My husband got his second dose of the Pfizer vaccine and had milder symptoms than when he got his first. I had no symptoms with my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. I am scheduled to get my second shot this Sunday and I will be working on Monday, so I certainly hope my reaction is similarly as mild as before.


Please share your symptoms after the 2nd dose, I heard about fever, severe headaches... I only had the 1st dose (Pfizer) recently, I postponed it a couple of times. I didn't have major symptoms so far, but I look forward to hearing about the investigation on the fatal thrombocytopenia. Hopefully, it has nothing to do with the vaccine.  









						Doctor’s Death After Covid Vaccine Is Being Investigated (Published 2021)
					

A Florida physician developed an unusual blood disorder shortly after he received the Pfizer vaccine. It is not yet known if the shot is linked to the illness.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

muddledmint said:


> I’m happy to say that I got my first vaccine dose today



Congratulations!!   I hope I can get mine soon!!


----------



## Chanbal

bag-mania said:


> Thanks for this update. I think a lot of us are wondering what to expect. I read that nobody who gets the vaccine should expect to be protected until 7–14 days after receiving their second dose.


One should get some protection a couple of weeks after receiving the 1st dose, but according to Pfizer's data, the efficacy of 95% is only achieved several days after the 2nd dose.


----------



## whateve

I'm so excited! I'm scheduled to be vaccinated on Saturday! I didn't expect it this soon. They must have left-over vaccine.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Four Tails said:


> This is pretty much correct. The vaccine may confer some inexact amount of protection for some amount of time (*waves vaguely*) after the first dose, but the window you identified is what we are using for our own general sense of increased safety after the second shot.
> 
> I delayed my first dose by more than a week in order to communicate with my obstetrician and do as much research as possible since I am pregnant. Once I am past the 10 day window of my second shot, we have a Covid-safe (outdoor) dinner and drinks meet up planned with one of my husband's friends from another hospital who got her second dose a week ago. I am so excited to start socializing with our vaccinated friends. We will still be masked and distant due to all of our non-zero occupational risks, but that constant low-grade anxiety and distrust of everyone will finally abate.
> 
> 
> Oof, three days is rough. Sorry to hear that. From the anecdotes I've heard, the Moderna vaccine seems to be hitting people hard about 7-9 days after the shot. When did your symptoms kick in?
> 
> My husband got his second dose of the Pfizer vaccine and had milder symptoms than when he got his first. I had no symptoms with my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. I am scheduled to get my second shot this Sunday and I will be working on Monday, so I certainly hope my reaction is similarly as mild as before.


That’s good you and your husband did well on Pfizer. My symptoms started the very day I got it; especially the arm pain. But I always get that with the flu shot too. I’m lucky I had those days off so I could rest. My coworkers who didn’t get any reactions from the first dose got symptoms on the second dose. Some had it so bad they had to call in sick. I am anxious cos I get sick even with a flus shot; so if it’s true the second dose is worse then I’m gonna be in trouble.


----------



## whateve

Ethengdurst said:


> That’s good you and your husband did well on Pfizer. My symptoms started the very day I got it; especially the arm pain. But I always get that with the flu shot too. I’m lucky I had those days off so I could rest. My coworkers who didn’t get any reactions from the first dose got symptoms on the second dose. Some had it so bad they had to call in sick. I am anxious cos I get sick even with a flus shot; so if it’s true the second dose is worse then I’m gonna be in trouble.


I'm worried too. I also get a big reaction from the flu shot too. But I am also excited.


----------



## LavenderIce

I got my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine last week. Aside from arm soreness, I didn’t experience any symptoms. However, I felt worse after the first dose. More fatigue and feeling like I was going to come down with a cold. I used to feel that way when I first started getting the flu shot. I’m glad I didn’t feel that way the second time around. I’m grateful to receive the vaccine as a front line healthcare worker. I can’t wait for my parents, who are in their 70s to get their vaccine.


----------



## zinacef

I did get my Moderna thru our health dept and National Guards and had flu like reactions without fever.  I forgot to take Tylenol prior to getting the vaccine which is a usual thing to do like when we get flu shot.  Had arm soreness and general body malaise to a point I could hardly get up. I had to call in from work. As bad as it sounds, after 24 hours they went away. I woke up like a new born person. I immediately scheduled my yoga and spin classes—- felt that good. Then this week our state widened the coverage for vaccinations and had over 50,000 applications. I was able to schedule my second shot although the spots are mostly taken in my county. I could have gotten it from my hospital but supply is extremely limited. It’s like the new Ticketmaster.


----------



## Chanbal

Ethengdurst said:


> That’s good you and your husband did well on Pfizer. My symptoms started the very day I got it; especially the arm pain. But I always get that with the flu shot too. I’m lucky I had those days off so I could rest. My coworkers who didn’t get any reactions from the first dose got symptoms on the second dose. Some had it so bad they had to call in sick. I am anxious cos I get sick even with a flus shot; so if it’s true the second dose is worse then I’m gonna be in trouble.


The dose of the Moderna vaccine is higher than the Pfizer, I wonder if that affects symptom intensity. Our vaccine is Pfizer, and some colleagues had fever and severe headache after the second dose, but symptoms improved after the first 24 hours. I got really sick after my last flu vaccine, but had only mild nausea, light headache, and a sore harm after the 1st Pfizer dose. So I'm also anxious about the 2nd dose.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

zinacef said:


> I did get my Moderna thru our health dept and National Guards and had flu like reactions without fever.  I forgot to take Tylenol prior to getting the vaccine which is a usual thing to do like when we get flu shot.  Had arm soreness and general body malaise to a point I could hardly get up. I had to call in from work. As bad as it sounds, after 24 hours they went away. I woke up like a new born person. I immediately scheduled my yoga and spin classes—- felt that good. Then this week our state widened the coverage for vaccinations and had over 50,000 applications. I was able to schedule my second shot although the spots are mostly taken in my county. I could have gotten it from my hospital but supply is extremely limited. It’s like the new Ticketmaster.


I never take Tylenol prior to vaccines, but I plan to take it for my 2nd dose and drink plenty of fluids. I was told to schedule the 2nd dose immediately after the 1st, and fortunately, there were still plenty of slots available. Good luck with your 2nd dose.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ethengdurst said:


> So alot of my coworkers who already got the second vaccine are having terrible side effects... which was to be expected. But they got the pfizer one... I got the moderna. I’m afraid what I would feel this time, when I got the first dose I got body aches, chills, and arm pain/ heaviness for 3 days. Good news is my DH is scheduled to get his first shot next Monday.





whateve said:


> I'm worried too. I also get a big reaction from the flu shot too. But I am also excited.


DS#2 is scheduled for her second dose tomorrow! She is 64 works in healthcare at a major trauma center. She had similar side effects as described above, and she is raring to go to get her follow up dose. Even though she felt lousy, she took it as a sign that her immune system really interacted with the vaccine and will be primed and ready to combat the virus if she becomes infected. Many of her coworkers have been infected.
I'm registered through my state website. My office, in a neighboring state, discussed the vaccine on a work meeting this morning and said the distribution is at the county level. So they indicated it would be a good idea to continue to check with their website regularly. I am just shy of 60 and non-essential so I will likely be waiting a few months.


----------



## Jktgal

It's interesting to hear about the various experience of vaccine. Indonesia is getting the Sinovac version (lack of cold storage infrastructure means a lot of the vaccine types aren't possible here). The roll out is very slow. Lag between dose 1 and 2 is 2 weeks. Immunity expected to kick in 2 weeks after 2nd dose (so, one month after dose 1). The 60+ age not prioritised for vaccination - not sure why this is, I've been lagging in following the vaccine news during holidays.

If anyone interested in a short explanation of efficacy vs effectiveness in a short read:


----------



## jblended

Oh wow! So many of you getting the vaccine! This makes me so happy!  

I can't wait until it's deemed safe for me to get it (history of anaphylaxis and allergies makes me ineligible currently). I've still got antibodies so I do feel a little safer than I did before, but I will be getting the shots as soon as I'm able.

@Jktgal I'm intrigued by Indonesia's approach. They're vaccinating the younger population instead of the older and more vulnerable, as you said. I think the aim is that it will get people back at work and in schools safely, thus boosting the economy; and hopefully the reduced community spread will mean fewer people can spread it to the elderly. I really hope it works and the numbers start to drop soon.
Edit: This is just conjecture on my part. There may be other reasons for their choice not to vaccinate the elderly (for eg. maybe Sinovac was not sufficiently tested on those vulnerable populations? I really don't know.)
Whatever the reason for their approach, I hope that the covid infection numbers start to drop and that the more vulnerable in society get indirect protection that way.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> DS#2 is scheduled for her second dose tomorrow! She is 64 works in healthcare at a major trauma center. She had similar side effects as described above, and she is raring to go to get her follow up dose. Even though she felt lousy, she took it as a sign that her immune system really interacted with the vaccine and will be primed and ready to combat the virus if she becomes infected. Many of her coworkers have been infected.
> I'm registered through my state website. My office, in a neighboring state, discussed the vaccine on a work meeting this morning and said the distribution is at the county level. So they indicated it would be a good idea to continue to check with their website regularly. I am just shy of 60 and non-essential so I will likely be waiting a few months.


I registered on my county's website. They contacted me yesterday about open slots. You could qualify for the open slots if you were an essential worker or over 65, even though the county is still in Phase 1A and over 65 is Phase 2B. I don't know why they decided to do it this way. Maybe they have leftovers after vaccinating everyone who wanted it, or they are no longer reserving second doses for people who have gotten their first. I believe it is contrary to what the rest of the state is doing. The open slots filled up within 15 minutes. They are requiring an ID.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> I registered on my county's website. They contacted me yesterday about open slots. You could qualify for the open slots if you were an essential worker or over 65, even though the county is still in Phase 1A and over 65 is Phase 2B. I don't know why they decided to do it this way. Maybe they have leftovers after vaccinating everyone who wanted it, or they are no longer reserving second doses for people who have gotten their first. I believe it is contrary to what the rest of the state is doing. The open slots filled up within 15 minutes. They are requiring an ID.


Are you getting Pfizer or Moderna? From what I understood Phase 1B (tier one) should be starting soon, and includes people >65 and those at risk of exposure at work in the following sectors: 1) Education and childcare, 2) Emergency services, and 3) Food and agriculture. Good luck with your vaccine.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> Are you getting Pfizer or Moderna? From what I understood Phase 1B (tier one) should be starting soon, and includes people >65 and those at risk of exposure at work in the following sectors: 1) Education and childcare, 2) Emergency services, and 3) Food and agriculture. Good luck with your vaccine.


You're right, it's phase 1B but tier 2 for over 65. In my county, tier 1 is over 75 plus the essential workers. (We're not over 75.) We are an ag area so there are a lot of people in tier 1. I believe the only reason we were able to get it sooner is because not that many people signed up with the county. I bet a lot of people are just waiting to hear on the news when they will be eligible. 

They didn't tell us if it is Pfizer or Moderna, and we won't have a choice. 

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> You're right, it's phase 1B but tier 2 for over 65. In my county, tier 1 is over 75 plus the essential workers. (We're not over 75.) We are an ag area so there are a lot of people in tier 1. I believe the only reason we were able to get it sooner is because not that many people signed up with the county. I bet a lot of people are just waiting to hear on the news when they will be eligible.
> 
> They didn't tell us if it is Pfizer or Moderna, and we won't have a choice.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!


I believe CDC changed the guidelines a few days ago and Phase 1B (tier one) includes now everyone 65 and older. Phase 1B (tier two) includes workers in transportation, critical manufacturing, etc. People 50-64 years of age are in Phase 1C together with workers at risk of exposure in defense, energy, financial services...


----------



## CarryOn2020

This roll-out has been an epic fail, imho. My husband‘s parents are 93, no vaccine available for them. Both my husband and I are age- eligible, but none is a available. Same story with everyone I know.   Whatever TX is doing, it is not working as intended.  Still, if as Charles Barkley says the NBA players think they deserve priority because they pay so much in taxes, then ok. Enough said. Times like this show the deep fissures in our US society.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> I believe CDC changed the guidelines a few days ago and Phase 1B (tier one) includes now everyone 65 and older. Phase 1B (tier two) includes workers in transportation, critical manufacturing, etc. People 50-64 years of age are in Phase 1C together with workers at risk of exposure in defense, energy, financial services...


They haven't updated our county website with these changes. I thought the CDC made recommendations but then each state set its own rules.


----------



## CarryOn2020

‘You increase the eligibility, you don't increase the supply, and now you have a very complicated situation,' Cuomo said.









						Vaccine stockpile was out when administration vowed to release doses
					

On Tuesday, HHS Secretary Alex Azar announced the federal government would be releasing its COVID-10  vaccine stockpile without revealing it had already been depleted.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Melli12

.


----------



## DrDior

I am literally running out of home DIY projects. We bought an Edwardian home and, because I used to travel so much, planned to take years to do all the restoration and other projects. Now Im coming up with kooky projects to keep from losing my mind. Somebody stop me before I start handsewing curtain.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> They haven't updated our county website with these changes. I thought the CDC made recommendations but then each state set its own rules.


You are probably right. It looks like we will be starting Phase 1B only in February. It will likely take several months until most people that want the vaccine get it. We still have a long way to go.


----------



## Chanbal

DrDior said:


> I am literally running out of home DIY projects. We bought an Edwardian home and, because I used to travel so much, planned to take years to do all the restoration and other projects. Now Im coming up with kooky projects to keep from losing my mind. Somebody stop me before I start handsewing curtain.


I need you energy to clean my closet again. It looks like I took advantage of the many online sales in the last months. Never cooked in my life so many meals. Cooking is not my thing, and I already have enough material for a cookbook. Did you try gardening? I'm also not very talented at gardening, but my mother loves it. It keeps her mind and body active. By the way congrats on your new home, I love Edwardian architecture.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## surfchick

CarryOn2020 said:


> This roll-out has been an epic fail, imho. My husband‘s parents are 93, no vaccine available for them. Both my husband and I are age- eligible, but none is a available. Same story with everyone I know.   Whatever TX is doing, it is not working as intended.  Still, if as *Charles Barkley says the NBA players think they deserve priority because they pay so much in taxes*, then ok. Enough said. Times like this show the deep fissures in our US society.


I saw that last night and almost fell out of my seat. I used to like Charles Barkley.


----------



## CarryOn2020

surfchick said:


> I saw that last night and almost fell out of my seat. I used to like Charles Barkley.











						Charles Barkley says athletes 'deserve some preferential treatment' for COVID-19 vaccination
					

Charles Barkley believes professional athletes, including NBA players, should be among the first to receive vaccines for the novel coronavirus.



					www.usatoday.com
				



Charles Barkley believes professional athletes, including NBA players, should be among the first to receive vaccines for the novel coronavirus. 

His reasoning? Taxes. 

"Three hundred million shots, give a thousand to some NBA players, NFL players, hockey players," Barkley said during Thursday's "Inside the NBA." "Listen, as much taxes as these players pay – let me repeat that – as much taxes as these players pay, they deserve some preferential treatment." 

In December, NBA commissioner Adam Silver said the league would not jump ahead of anyone when it came to getting vaccinations for COVID-19. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell also said last month that no one in the NFL would be receiving a vaccination before the Super Bowl.

Kenny Smith, one of Barkley's fellow panelists on the show, offered a rebuke, asking, "For life and death? The amount of money you make ... "

Barkley responded that his wasn't about income, but taxes — which are largely based on an individual's income and where they reside.  

"We can't go there," Smith cautioned. "I don't think you can go there."


----------



## surfchick

CarryOn2020 said:


> Charles Barkley says athletes 'deserve some preferential treatment' for COVID-19 vaccination
> 
> 
> Charles Barkley believes professional athletes, including NBA players, should be among the first to receive vaccines for the novel coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Barkley believes professional athletes, including NBA players, should be among the first to receive vaccines for the novel coronavirus.
> 
> His reasoning? Taxes.
> 
> "Three hundred million shots, give a thousand to some NBA players, NFL players, hockey players," Barkley said during Thursday's "Inside the NBA." "Listen, as much taxes as these players pay – let me repeat that – as much taxes as these players pay, they deserve some preferential treatment."
> 
> In December, NBA commissioner Adam Silver said the league would not jump ahead of anyone when it came to getting vaccinations for COVID-19. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell also said last month that no one in the NFL would be receiving a vaccination before the Super Bowl.
> 
> Kenny Smith, one of Barkley's fellow panelists on the show, offered a rebuke, asking, "For life and death? The amount of money you make ... "
> 
> Barkley responded that his wasn't about income, but taxes — which are largely based on an individual's income and where they reside.
> 
> "We can't go there," Smith cautioned. "I don't think you can go there."


Oh yeah I read that article yesterday!  I am pretty sure after all of his S-Corp's and LLC's I pay more in taxes then Charles Barkley. So annoying. I was annoyed last March when NBA was getting tested everyday but the rest of the country was out of text mid April.  I am glad his cohost shut him down.  The virus has bought out the worst in people or maybe we are just seeing their true colors.


----------



## Chagall

One way that the COVID pandemic has affected me is that little things don’t bother me much anymore. One big worry pushes all the little things out of the way. My perspective is crystal clear and I see people for what they really are quickly.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> One way that the COVID pandemic has affected me is that little things don’t bother me much anymore. One big worry pushes all the little things out of the way. My perspective is crystal clear and I see people for what they really are quickly.


I learned this perspective as I got older and wiser way before this pandemic came.


----------



## lindacris

I had both does of Pfizer vaccine.  I did not have any issues after the first shot.  About 16 hours after the 2nd dose I felt nauseated and dizzy.  That passed quickly but then I had a headache all day.  I also felt very tired and couldnt stay awake.  No fever.  Most people that had 2nd dose that I know felt fine.  A few called in sick but those were not surprising to us that know them.  I am a nurse


----------



## muddledmint

lindacris said:


> I had both does of Pfizer vaccine.  I did not have any issues after the first shot.  About 16 hours after the 2nd dose I felt nauseated and dizzy.  That passed quickly but then I had a headache all day.  I also felt very tired and couldnt stay awake.  No fever.  Most people that had 2nd dose that I know felt fine.  A few called in sick but those were not surprising to us that know them.  I am a nurse


After my second dose, I had pain and erythema at the injection site and axillary lymphadenopathy that lasted for almost a week. Never had a reaction like that to a vaccine before. But no systemic symptoms like fever or chills, thank goodness, so my symptoms were relatively mild and didn’t interfere with my job.


----------



## muddledmint

Chanbal said:


> I believe CDC changed the guidelines a few days ago and Phase 1B (tier one) includes now everyone 65 and older. Phase 1B (tier two) includes workers in transportation, critical manufacturing, etc. People 50-64 years of age are in Phase 1C together with workers at risk of exposure in defense, energy, financial services...


Do you have a link? I saw a news thing about this, but can’t find any official cdc document or announcement about it.


----------



## Chanbal

muddledmint said:


> Do you have a link? I saw a news thing about this, but can’t find any official cdc document or announcement about it.


I heard about the changes during a work meeting, but I'll look for a link.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Where I live, the wealthy donors got their vaccine ahead of the elderly. It’s being investigated now. And they don’t ask if you’re a resident of the country/county so some people are coming to South Florida just to get the vaccine- taking it away from people (less mobile elderly) that live here year round. It’s so selfish.


----------



## whateve

LVLoveaffair said:


> Where I live, the wealthy donors got their vaccine ahead of the elderly. It’s being investigated now. And they don’t ask if you’re a resident of the country/county so some people are coming to South Florida just to get the vaccine- taking it away from people (less mobile elderly) that live here year round. It’s so selfish.


When I got my vaccine in California, I had to make an appointment and show ID. You had to have an address in the county. It makes me wonder how the undocumented are going to get their vaccines. By the way, it was all done with people staying inside their cars. There was nothing when I made the appointment that suggested that was going to be the case. I wonder what people who didn't have cars did.

The way Florida is doing it is a mess. The way my county is doing it isn't perfect either. We got ours because we registered online and were informed of openings. People who are less tech savvy, which is probably a lot of the elderly, wouldn't have had the opportunity we had.


----------



## Chanbal

muddledmint said:


> Do you have a link? I saw a news thing about this, but can’t find any official cdc document or announcement about it.


Didn't find an oficial link, but here is an article about CDC expanding Covid vaccination guidelines to everyone 65 and older

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/12/cov...and-eligibility-to-everyone-65-and-older.html


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> Didn't find an oficial link, but here is an article about the need to expand to eligibility.
> 
> “The states are being told immediately they need to expand to 65-plus as well as those under 65 with comorbid conditions,” the official said.
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/12/cov...and-eligibility-to-everyone-65-and-older.html


They updated California's website to include over 65, but people under 65 with comorbities aren't included. My county just didn't update their website.

We are unsure if we have to make an appointment for the second shot or if we just show up. They gave us a card with the date we are due for the second shot.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> When I got my vaccine in California, I had to make an appointment and show ID. You had to have an address in the county. It makes me wonder how the undocumented are going to get their vaccines. By the way, it was all done with people staying inside their cars. There was nothing when I made the appointment that suggested that was going to be the case. I wonder what people who didn't have cars did.
> 
> The way Florida is doing it is a mess. The way my county is doing it isn't perfect either. We got ours because we registered online and were informed of openings. People who are less tech savvy, which is probably a lot of the elderly, wouldn't have had the opportunity we had.


My state (not California) put out notice today that anyone administering the vaccine was not supposed to ask for ID. And if they did they risked losing their license. This is to allow for those without ID and issues establishing a home to be able to get the vaccine. I am betting California will be on board with that rule soon.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> My state (not California) put out notice today that anyone administering the vaccine was not supposed to ask for ID. And if they did they risked losing their license. This is to allow for those without ID and issues establishing a home to be able to get the vaccine. I am betting California will be on board with that rule soon.


I'm really surprised that California would ever ask for IDs, but it does make it easier for them to keep track of who has had the vaccine and who is due for their second shot. It will be a big waste if people don't get their second shot when they are supposed to or don't get the right vaccine for the second shot.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> When I got my vaccine in California, I had to make an appointment and show ID. You had to have an address in the county. It makes me wonder how the undocumented are going to get their vaccines. By the way, it was all done with people staying inside their cars. There was nothing when I made the appointment that suggested that was going to be the case. I wonder what people who didn't have cars did.
> 
> The way Florida is doing it is a mess. The way my county is doing it isn't perfect either. We got ours because we registered online and were informed of openings. People who are less tech savvy, which is probably a lot of the elderly, wouldn't have had the opportunity we had.


Did you have to wait 15 min before driving away? Was it Pfizer or Moderna? I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> Did you have to wait 15 min before driving away? Was it Pfizer or Moderna? I hope you are feeling well.


It was Moderna. We had to wait 30 minutes because DH had had a previous problem with a vaccine. My arm is killing me but no other side effects. DH had a headache. I'm prone to headaches so I'm happy I didn't get one. The arm is only really a problem when I try to sleep on it. The entire process, including waiting in line, took about 2 hours. I'm so thankful they did it by appointment or it would have been a zoo.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> They updated California's website to include over 65, but people under 65 with comorbities aren't included. My county just didn't update their website.
> 
> We are unsure if we have to make an appointment for the second shot or if we just show up. They gave us a card with the date we are due for the second shot.


I would think that you need to make an appointment, probably the same way as you did to get the 1st dose. I got mine through work, and I was told to schedule the 2nd dose immediately, which I did.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> It was Moderna. We had to wait 30 minutes because DH had had a previous problem with a vaccine. My arm is killing me but no other side effects. DH had a headache. I'm prone to headaches so I'm happy I didn't get one. The arm is only really a problem when I try to sleep on it. The entire process, including waiting in line, took about 2 hours. I'm so thankful they did it by appointment or it would have been a zoo.


The same as Fauci, he also got the one from Moderna. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Heard of someone in our circle of friends who went to a drugstore to pick up a prescription. Because some people hadn't shown up for their vaccination appointments the pharmacist had doses of vaccine that had been thawed in anticipation of the appointments and would go to waste if not used within a particular time-frame. So they and others who were over 65 got vaccinated even though they didn't have an appointment. 

In our community most of the vaccinations are being done through drive-through although I know of at least one clinic that's not drive-through.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Heard of someone in our circle of friends who went to a drugstore to pick up a prescription. Because some people hadn't shown up for their vaccination appointments the pharmacist had doses of vaccine that had been thawed in anticipation of the appointments and would go to waste if not used within a particular time-frame. So they and others who were over 65 got vaccinated even though they didn't have an appointment.
> 
> In our community most of the vaccinations are being done through drive-through although I know of at least one clinic that's not drive-through.


Ours was done in a large open area similar to fairgrounds.


----------



## femmerang

foosy said:


> I have been very active amongst friends trying to convey the dangers  looming with the imminent spread of the Coronavirus. Initially i got resistance and skepticism but I believe that it is starting to sink in. It is not a question of panic, rather of preparedness, _both logistical and mental. _
> We have already changed our lifestyle, canceling all our entertainment and vacations. Even meetings with friends have been significantly reduced. As of last week we moved to working from home.
> 
> I think that here in the US, now that they finally decided on massive testing, we are going to realize that many of us are sick and even more are carriers. All this requires planning because it is going to impact not only our routines but our loved ones.
> 
> Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?



Hi there
In fact we all are going through very difficult phase of our lives. Despite of the reason we  love high end fashion products covid situation is making everything difficult. Honestly speaking I am not buying anything other than important groceries. I have already a good collection of fashionable products and I don't want to be greedy. I think there are many other who need out help right now. 
have a good day.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I used to travel quite a bit for business and pleasure. I’m a social introvert so I enjoyed entertaining and sharing times with others. And, I loved dressing well each day.

Now, I work 100% remote from home, I never go anywhere, I’m socially distanced and I have a growing ratty PJ collection.  (the PJ’s shall be burned the minute quarantine lifts. LOL!)

I have so many pretty things I can’t wear that I see no reason to buy much of anything wardrobe wise. 

Trying to focus on the positives - erm... well...  I’ve taken up yoga. LOL!


----------



## Four Tails

It has been almost 24 hours since my second Pfizer shot and my arm is less sore this time than after the first dose, although that is possibly due to using a more appropriate needle gauge this time. No other symptoms to report. I am at work and feeling completely fine.

For context, I’m 33 years old and 23 weeks pregnant (tomorrow). I have no allergies and no health problems. I do not believe I ever had covid.


----------



## 880

congrats @Four Tails! and, thank you so much for your note below. 

i hope everyone who is lucky enough to get thevaccine doesn’t suffer too much in terms of side effects. ( I get side effects from flu and shingles shots, so I’m assuming when my turn comes, I will get side effects too

@DrDior, if you’d like to come to my house for DIY projects like cust9m sewn curtains, you would be very welcome! I‘m embarrassed to say I have a hard time motivating to clean my closet. . . It would also cheer me up tremendously should you we willing to share some pics of your projects And your Edwardian home (I’m thinking Jane Eyres Mr. Rochesters splendid mansion, crossed with Daphne DeMauriers Pemberly, or was that jane Austen. . .



cheremushki said:


> Upside to this is, because I'm also cutting out my sweet tooth money I'll be slimmer. But then again my rule back in March 2020 was, "only if I can bake it" and I've been told I'm a good baker.


My rule was also only if I can bake it, and that wasn’t good for my diet. (but I did improve my baking skills; pastry, sourdough, etc., and my ice cream). I lost some weight before the holidays, but need to tighten the belt again so to speak. I have writs issues, ankle issues and back issues (thinking now if I have other issues), but I still exercise every day with my dear friend and trainer who is also part of our limited social bubble (he sees his other clients via zoom).

we have to travel for MIL who has a serious NON cOvid related medical condition, epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, but we take many precautions, testing, quarantine and drive.

DH has been super stressed about his mom, so at his behest, I relented and we are taking a vacation at the end of February. we’re taking steps to ensure private transportation and multiple covid testing plus quarantine.  But, I’m in a quandary,  bc I do think it’s more responsible not to travel. . .


----------



## Four Tails

Thank you, @880. I am so, so sorry to hear about what's been going on with your MIL. It's a horrible situation under normal circumstances, so my heart goes out to you for having to manage it during covid.


----------



## lucky7355

I wear pajamas 24/7 now. Fortunately I've had the capability and experience working from home previously so the transition wasn't a big deal. 

I'm hoping the vaccinations speed up - we are running out of time with certain family members and would like to be able to travel to see them ASAP.


----------



## BigTexy

CarryOn2020 said:


> This roll-out has been an epic fail, imho. My husband‘s parents are 93, no vaccine available for them. Both my husband and I are age- eligible, but none is a available. Same story with everyone I know.   Whatever TX is doing, it is not working as intended.  Still, if as Charles Barkley says the NBA players think they deserve priority because they pay so much in taxes, then ok. Enough said. Times like this show the deep fissures in our US society.


That's terrible, I'm sorry! My 90 year old grandmother lives in BFE west Texas in a small town and got it last week, no problem. Where are they located?


----------



## CarryOn2020

BigTexy said:


> That's terrible, I'm sorry! My 90 year old grandmother lives in BFE west Texas in a small town and got it last week, no problem. Where are they located?



Austin area. Registration fills up in 10 mins and they are not healthy enough to wait hours. They are ok now, but frustration level is high. Seems like this could have been handled much better and with much more dignity. My husband and I are age-eligible, but no doses are available.  It’s crazy.


----------



## Samthefox

Hi. I live in Europe. Some of the countries are in their second or third lockdown. Restaurant, stores, fitness, ...are closed. No celebrations, family meetings, inviting people at home are allowed. We wear mask since April  everywhere and also outside. A new more contagious mutation of the virus is on it's way. I am a physiotherapist doing rehabilitation with people every day. Wearing masks all the time and without distance, because of my therapist job, i deal with a lot of patients everyday. Nevertheless i had some covid infected patients but i didn't got infected because of hand wash and mask of course. I am being tested every ten days as a member of the healthcare system. 
I know this is a purse forum so Covid made me realize that life is short and it's now . I started to  declutter with things that doesn't bring me joy anymore and started to  assume my bag love. So i sold old ones and got new ones. Until now most LV and i am looking forward to purchase a Evelyne pm from Hermès. Before a workday or after having a view into a bag with nice Slg make my heart sing and helps me to stand the situation. Take care and stay healthy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

The batch of Moderna that caused all those reactions in San Diego was the same lot number that we got, but no one had any bad reactions when we got it. I wonder if it was an issue with how it was stored.


----------



## Sparkletastic

CarryOn2020 said:


> This roll-out has been an epic fail, imho. My husband‘s parents are 93, no vaccine available for them. Both my husband and I are age- eligible, but none is a available. Same story with everyone I know.   Whatever TX is doing, it is not working as intended.  Still, if as Charles Barkley says the NBA players think they deserve priority because they pay so much in taxes, then ok. Enough said. Times like this show the deep fissures in our US society.


I live in Texas. It’s a hot mess on all coronavirus issues. SMH!


lucky7355 said:


> I wear pajamas 24/7 now. Fortunately I've had the capability and experience working from home previously so the transition wasn't a big deal.
> 
> I'm hoping the vaccinations speed up - we are running out of time with certain family members and would like to be able to travel to see them ASAP.


I either worked from home or traveled. No office. Yet, I still struggle with 5 days a week at home.  I hate PJ’s but can’t muster the effort to dress. Everyone on business zoom calls looks harried, hapless and homeless. 

Again, I remind myself constantly how privileged I am comparatively. But, honestly, after almost a year of this I’m at my breaking point.


----------



## bag-mania

It is frustrating that so many people are still traveling internationally. The new variant strains of Covid are quickly hopping from country to country due to those who can’t stay put. I just heard on the news that the variant strain from Brazil is expected to become the dominant strain by March. Has anyone else heard this? It’s insane how fast it is spreading.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> It is frustrating that so many people are still traveling internationally. The new variant strains of Covid are quickly hopping from country to country due to those who can’t stay put. I just heard on the news that the variant strain from Brazil is expected to become the dominant strain by March. Has anyone else heard this? It’s insane how fast it is spreading.


I know of several people who have massive amounts of credits for hotel, airline vacations that was canceled due to the pandemic. For some people throwing away a couple of thousands of dollars is not an option. I have a friend who had scheduled several vacations prior to covid and right now she's traveling internationally to areas that have a strict policy on covid regulations and quarantine procedures in place. She feels comfortable to travel and she is quite aware that she is not getting 100% of that country or island tourist attractions due to shutdowns of covid. I just heard the cruise lines is pushing back the month's when they will start sailing again. At this point I'm not sure how many different strains of this virus has.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> She feels comfortable to travel and she is quite aware that she is not getting 100% of that country or island tourist attractions due to shutdowns of covid.



Wow, does she not care that she could bring a new strain of the virus back to her country?  Is she in denial and thinks it couldn’t happen to her? I can understand she doesn’t want to lose out on her prepaid vacations, but sometimes there are things that are more important than money.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have co-workers who brag about traveling to resorts and exotic locations- for vacation! They tell everyone that they got to spread out in the middle aisle of the airplane, blah, blah, blah.  Such selfish mentalities.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> Wow, does she not care that she could bring a new strain of the virus back to her country?  Is she in denial and thinks it couldn’t happen to her? I can understand she doesn’t want to lose out on her prepaid vacations, but sometimes there are things that are more important than money.


Traveling internationally from what my friend told me there's a screening process before you are accepted to certain carribean islands. Some of these islands have not opened up to tourists. She is keeping up with various travel advisory prior to going to her destination. I do not judge her I just tell her she has to do what's in her comfort level. People are traveling locally and not quarantine. My friend is not doing this. She is quarantine when she returns home from vacation. At the end of the day no one could travel if everything was at a total shut down. This person is well aware of harsh judgments of traveling on social media platforms.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I live in Texas. It’s a hot mess on all coronavirus issues. SMH!
> I either worked from home or traveled. No office. Yet, I still struggle with 5 days a week at home.  I hate PJ’s but can’t muster the effort to dress. Everyone on business zoom calls looks harried, hapless and homeless.
> 
> Again, I remind myself constantly how privileged I am comparatively. But, honestly, after almost a year of this I’m at my breaking point.


A lot of us are at our breaking points, even though we know many people have it much worse than us. I was so thrilled when I was able to schedule our vaccinations, finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel. Then the day we got the shot, we calculated it will be 6 weeks until it will be safe for us to go back into public, and that seems so long to wait. I know, I'm just a spoiled brat.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> Traveling internationally from what my friend told me there's a screening process before you are accepted to certain carribean islands. Some of these islands have not opened up to tourists. She is keeping up with various travel advisory prior to going to her destination. I do not judge her I just tell her she has to do what's in her comfort level. People are traveling locally and not quarantine. My friend is not doing this. She is quarantine when she returns home from vacation. At the end of the day no one could travel if everything was at a total shut down. This person is well aware of harsh judgments of traveling on social media platforms.



The first instance of the UK variant that was brought into my state is by someone who traveled to multiple countries in multiple continents. This individual came home and gave it to their spouse. Both are under 65 and in quarantine but the damage has been done. Contact tracing is being done but since this individual went to several countries it’s likely not everyone who came in contact will be found and notified. I’m sure this person also thought it was fine to go on those trips and thought it was being done safely.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> The batch of Moderna that caused all those reactions in San Diego was the same lot number that we got, but no one had any bad reactions when we got it. I wonder if it was an issue with how it was stored.



It's the lot we got too. No issues here but the mild sore arm.  I have also had facial fillers and no issues with that as had been seen with 3 recipients in the beginning. I will mention to my doctor (if I ever get to go back for more fillers) that I had the Moderna vaccine. 

I don't think people not traveling internationally STILL AFTER 10 months is really going to solve the problem. When they created the vaccines the scientist knew it would mutate. That was expected and they created vaccines that would respond to the core of the Covid 19 virus allowing for smaller parts within the virus to change. 
While no one wants to be THE person designated as bringing the mutated version into their country does anyone really think with all the military people traveling, medical people traveling, airline personnel traveling that we can truly remain isolated in the world? 
Keep in mind the 1918 pandemic was called the "Spanish Flu" because Spain was the first country to report on it.  Meanwhile Americans and Europeans had had it for months. Just because no one has yet to start talking about the mutation doesn't mean it hasn't been spreading in your area already.


----------



## Chanbal

CarryOn2020 said:


> Austin area. Registration fills up in 10 mins and they are not healthy enough to wait hours. They are ok now, but frustration level is high. Seems like this could have been handled much better and with much more dignity. My husband and I are age-eligible, but no doses are available.  It’s crazy.


I also have family members waiting for the vaccine, but it seems there is a shortage in some of the reagents needed to produce it. This will likely be solved in the next weeks. Your family might be able to get the vaccine through their primary care physician and avoid long waits and confusion.


----------



## V0N1B2

Does the USA have a mandatory 14 day quarantine for all travelers arriving from outside the US?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Feeling very tired of this whole situation. The rollout of vaccine is slower than expected. Being an average person who doesn't work in
healthcare settings and with no major health issues, it will be maybe another half a year until I get vaccinated. Haven't done dine in at restaurants since last year summer. My kid is missing the social interactions with peers. I work more hours than before because it is harder to set boundaries - wake up, work, lunch, more work, dinner, sleep. On repeat.


----------



## LemonDrop

I cannot find an answer to this online and didn’t think to ask when I got the vaccine. Anyone have an idea as to why the second vaccine booster can normally cause more of a response than the first? Like why is it normal to have maybe an arm ache or mild muscle aches the first shot. Then 1-3 days of possible fever, fatigue, feeling rundown and staying in bed the second. I would think the first shot would make you feel the worst.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sparkletastic said:


> I live in Texas. It’s a hot mess on all coronavirus issues. SMH!
> I either worked from home or traveled. No office. Yet, I still struggle with 5 days a week at home.  I hate PJ’s but can’t muster the effort to dress. Everyone on business zoom calls looks harried, hapless and homeless.
> 
> Again, I remind myself constantly how privileged I am comparatively. But, honestly, after almost a year of this I’m at my breaking point.



I agree. According to today’s data, TX has vaccinated only 9% of its Phase1 (A&B) population. The state map shows most of the population in the panhandle is vaccinated. The large cities have a long way to go.  SMH.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I cannot find an answer to this online and didn’t think to ask when I got the vaccine. Anyone have an idea as to why the second vaccine booster can normally cause more of a response than the first? Like why is it normal to have maybe an arm ache or mild muscle aches the first shot. Then 1-3 days of possible fever, fatigue, feeling rundown and staying in bed the second. I would think the first shot would make you feel the worst.


I'd like to know too.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Here is what the CDC says to expect:








						What to Expect after Getting a COVID-19 Vaccine
					

Learn about the potential side effects of the COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> I'd like to know too.


@LemonDrop @whateve many articles out there explaining it. It's the body's immune system kicking into gear. Here's a link and excerpt from one:








						Learn how the COVID-19 vaccine works, potential side effects and more | UC Davis Health
					

With so many questions about the COVID-19 vaccine, our experts help you understand potential side effects you may experience, why you need two doses and what you should know before and after getting the vaccine.




					health.ucdavis.edu
				









*How the COVID-19 vaccine works, potential side effects and more
Updated Jan. 14, 2021*
*Is it common to have a stronger reaction after the second COVID-19 vaccine dose?*
It is normal to have a stronger reaction after the second dose because that's when your immune system really kicks into gear. That big immune response is what causes the stronger reaction. It's called a boosting phenomenon, and it builds an even greater ability to defeat COVID-19. Here's how it works:
When you get the first dose, your body learns to make antibodies to fight COVID-19. Then you get the second vaccine, and you already have the antibodies ready to go, so that shot kicks them into action. That more robust immune response accounts for the stronger reactions. Those reactions tell you the vaccine is working.
Although stronger reactions after the second dose are common, experts say some people may have little or no reaction.
To help with the stronger side effects, it's OK to take Tylenol or other over-the-counter pain relievers after your shot – but not before – to help ease discomfort. As always, you will want to consult with your physician."


----------



## CarryOn2020

Until everyone is vaccinated, I think it is ridiculous and premature for a state to boast about its distribution. Absolutely wonderful and helpful that vaccines are being distributed. Maybe, tho, with only 9% done, it is too soon to boast about it. That just puts 91% of us on edge. Perspective, balance and patience are the key here.


----------



## BigTexy

CarryOn2020 said:


> Until everyone is vaccinated, I think it is ridiculous and premature for a state to boast about its distribution. Absolutely wonderful and helpful that vaccines are being distributed. Maybe, tho, with only 9% done, it is too soon to boast about it. That just puts 91% of us on edge. Perspective, balance and patience are the key here.


I guess I saw it as trying to be reassuring, and not bragging. Or, that was my perspective as the news of late regarding the vaccines has all been negatively portrayed instead of focusing on the positive aspects of the rollout. We need that too  Administering 1.3 million shots is a huge undertaking in this amount of time, but they are ramping up to give out 75,000 doses per day. 
I hope your family is able to get the vaccine soon, as I'm sure things will improve in the next few days regarding access. Hugs!


----------



## CarryOn2020

BigTexy said:


> I guess I saw it as trying to be reassuring, and not bragging. Or, that was my perspective as the news of late regarding the vaccines has all been negatively portrayed instead of focusing on the positive aspects of the rollout. We need that too  Administering 1.3 million shots is a huge undertaking in this amount of time, but they are ramping up to give out 75,000 doses per day.
> I hope your family is able to get the vaccine soon, as I'm sure things will improve in the next few days regarding access. Hugs!



Thank you. Hugs to you and all, too.

Texas has a population of 29million. The media made a big deal about TX administering 1million doses — as if that were even close to a dent. Absolutely, it is a start and things will definitely improve. Perspective, balance and patience - my mantra for 2021.










						Texas becomes first state to administer 1 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine
					

The milestone comes as intensive care beds are dwindling across the state and as experts predict daily coronavirus cases and hospitalizations will worsen following an influx of holiday season gatherings.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## LemonDrop

@redney thanks for the article   I really did look for an answer last night. I am guessing the Ambien skewed my research a bit.

I'm hoping that vaccinations really kick into gear soon for us in the USA. I saw that Washington State (home of Starbucks) has asked Starbucks for help in coming up with a distribution plan. For vaccines.  We have 50 states and if that's what they have been left with I am scared for my country. I appreciate the resourcefulness of the state of Washington. I am saddened about my countries response as a whole. I am guessing Massachusetts can consult Dunkin Donuts next.


----------



## TC1

If Starbucks and Microsoft want to pair up to vaccinate as many as possible, I say go for it!! at the rate some of us are going, it would be a decade before they get to everyone.


----------



## LemonDrop

@TC1 go through the drivethru and order a pink drink and your Moderna vaccine.


----------



## CarryOn2020

There’s a meme going around that says if the Amazon drivers gave the shot, we all would be vaccinated in a day, maybe two.
I’m for letting UPS, FedEx and Amazon drivers do it.  I’ll even meet them at the end of my street. US is really good with logistics and delivery of product. Don‘t really want to speculate what the snag here is, so I will wait patiently...for my pink drive with a shot


----------



## LemonDrop

I am having trouble searching google for the answers I want. The majority of articles seem to just have someone telling you "it's normal" instead of telling you the WHY.  I want to know the why.

So I think I contracted Covid in late January in NYC.  I will never know. I wasn't able to get an antibody test till May and it was negative.  At the time the tests weren't thought to be very accurate and it might also have been too late for me to test positively. Day 2 after getting my first vaccine shot I am feeling really cruddy.  Much worse than my husband and sister who both got the shot also. I am wondering if this could be a sign my body already knows what Covid is and is trying to fight this off?  I am not sure how Mrna works.

I don't regret getting the shot but glad that I am home on the couch.


----------



## bag-mania

CarryOn2020 said:


> There’s a meme going around that says if the Amazon drivers gave the shot, we all would be vaccinated in a day, maybe two.
> I’m for letting UPS, FedEx and Amazon drivers do it.  I’ll even meet them at the end of my street. US is really good with logistics and delivery of product. Don‘t really want to speculate what the snag here is, so I will wait patiently...for my pink drive with a shot



This is my favorite because it is so true.


----------



## Chanbal

LemonDrop said:


> I am having trouble searching google for the answers I want. The majority of articles seem to just have someone telling you "it's normal" instead of telling you the WHY.  I want to know the why.
> 
> So I think I contracted Covid in late January in NYC.  I will never know. I wasn't able to get an antibody test till May and it was negative.  At the time the tests weren't thought to be very accurate and it might also have been too late for me to test positively. Day 2 after getting my first vaccine shot I am feeling really cruddy.  Much worse than my husband and sister who both got the shot also. I am wondering if this could be a sign my body already knows what Covid is and is trying to fight this off?  I am not sure how Mrna works.
> 
> I don't regret getting the shot but glad that I am home on the couch.


It is possible to have been previously exposed to the virus, and when the body 'sees' the virus antigens for the second time, after the vaccine, responds to them faster. However, it is virtually impossible to determine that without testing. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chanbal

CarryOn2020 said:


> Here is what the CDC says to expect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to Expect after Getting a COVID-19 Vaccine
> 
> 
> Learn about the potential side effects of the COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


This is a very useful link, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Tuned83

LemonDrop said:


> I am having trouble searching google for the answers I want. The majority of articles seem to just have someone telling you "it's normal" instead of telling you the WHY.  I want to know the why.
> 
> So I think I contracted Covid in late January in NYC.  I will never know. I wasn't able to get an antibody test till May and it was negative.  At the time the tests weren't thought to be very accurate and it might also have been too late for me to test positively. Day 2 after getting my first vaccine shot I am feeling really cruddy.  Much worse than my husband and sister who both got the shot also. I am wondering if this could be a sign my body already knows what Covid is and is trying to fight this off?  I am not sure how Mrna works.
> 
> I don't regret getting the shot but glad that I am home on the couch.


Your family may have the same response to the second injection whilst you are ok with it. *Anecdotally* those who had covid symptoms (+/- pos pcr or antibody test) last year had more of a reaction to their first vaccine and  less of a side effect response to the second. ??primed immune system. Not sure why really . Those that didn't have any good going symptoms were fine after the first vaccine but in bed for a few days after the second. I am a GP in London and this is what we have seen with staff at work that have had both injections. I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

LemonDrop said:


> @redney thanks for the article   I really did look for an answer last night. I am guessing the Ambien skewed my research a bit.
> 
> I'm hoping that vaccinations really kick into gear soon for us in the USA. I saw that Washington State (home of Starbucks) has asked Starbucks for help in coming up with a distribution plan. For vaccines.  We have 50 states and if that's what they have been left with I am scared for my country. I appreciate the resourcefulness of the state of Washington. I am saddened about my countries response as a whole. I am guessing Massachusetts can consult Dunkin Donuts next.


Then Wawa is a shoo in for southeast PA 
It really renders me speechless (about how this mess has been handled). All of this. And normally I am most definitely not at a loss for words.
So, I am just hanging in there, knowing it will be over at some point. I'm single and work from home and go to my office once a week. I made a pact with myself when I work from home, if Mon through Thursday, to wear pants with a zipper (jeans, cords, khakis) lol and let myself where sweats or yoga pants on casual work from home Friday. I have slowly changed from being an extrovert to real homebody. I feel like I will need to be re-introduced into society and socialized when this is all over. Fortunately I have my sister's family for occasional human contact (my bubble so to speak). And my office is at about 1/3 capacity when I go there once a week. So I do still have my skills for for foundation, blush and blowing out a chin length bob.
What keeps me going is that my sisters who work in healthcare got vax x2 as did my other sister who is 65+. That gives me a lot of comfort. That and my mother's attitude. I speak regularly with my mom who has been a real trouper through this from day 1 and is navigating a botched online registration for the vax with grit and good humor. I know it going to be okay when we FT once a week and she will wonder, again, why she all orangey, and it's Mom, move your thumb . . .  and she dissolves into laughter. I have to hang onto that or else I would lose me mind.


----------



## ap.

LemonDrop said:


> I cannot find an answer to this online and didn’t think to ask when I got the vaccine. Anyone have an idea as to why the second vaccine booster can normally cause more of a response than the first? Like why is it normal to have maybe an arm ache or mild muscle aches the first shot. Then 1-3 days of possible fever, fatigue, feeling rundown and staying in bed the second. I would think the first shot would make you feel the worst.



So the pain, fever, etc... you feel is your immune system mounting a response against the vaccine.  A stronger response after the second shot is exactly how it's supposed should work -- it's meant to boost the immune response (hence the term "booster shot").  By the time you get your second shot, your body will have created an immunological memory from the first shot (you're "primed"), which allows your body to mount a faster, stronger response against the second.  

There are different types of immune responses, but for simplicity: when you are first exposed to the virus or vaccine, part of your body's first line of defense are cells which swallow and present pieces of the virus to T cells leading to activation, proliferation, differentiation and primary antibody production as well as cytokines generation/inflammation (fever, sore arms).  T helper cells then activate B cells that also produce antibodies.  The B cells increase in number over time and peak at about 1 month.  With each exposure, the amount and affinity of the antibodies produced by B cells increase so your response gets stronger.  Over time, most cells die off but the ones that are left are responsible for long-term immunity.

mRNA is used as a template for protein expression in the cytosol (between the outer membrane and nucleus).  mRNA is easily degraded so the mRNA vaccine requires the mRNA to be stabilized and complexed to a carrier.  When it enters your cells, your normal cellular function "reads" the mRNA to produce the protein it codes for.  That protein is then presented to immune cells to trigger antibody production as described in the paragraph above.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm going to take the more immediate (within an hour of receiving the vaccine) pain in my arm after the second vaccine as the stronger mounted response from my immune system. It hurt like a mofo so much more in comparison than my first shot. I didn't feel any pain or soreness after the first vaccine until several hours after. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## whateve

LavenderIce said:


> I'm going to take the more immediate (within an hour of receiving the vaccine) pain in my arm after the second vaccine as the stronger mounted response from my immune system. It hurt like a mofo so much more in comparison than my first shot. I didn't feel any pain or soreness after the first vaccine until several hours after. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Did you take any painkillers? If you did, did they help?


----------



## Chanbal

apey_grapey said:


> So the pain, fever, etc... you feel is your immune system mounting a response against the vaccine.  A stronger response after the second shot is exactly how it's supposed should work -- it's meant to boost the immune response (hence the term "booster shot").  By the time you get your second shot, your body will have created an immunological memory from the first shot (you're "primed"), which allows your body to mount a faster, stronger response against the second.
> 
> There are different types of immune responses, but for simplicity: when you are first exposed to the virus or vaccine, part of your body's first line of defense are cells which swallow and present pieces of the virus to T cells leading to activation, proliferation, differentiation and primary antibody production as well as cytokines generation/inflammation (fever, sore arms).  T helper cells then activate B cells that also produce antibodies.  The B cells increase in number over time and peak at about 1 month.  With each exposure, the amount and affinity of the antibodies produced by B cells increase so your response gets stronger.  Over time, most cells die off but the ones that are left are responsible for long-term immunity.
> 
> mRNA is used as a template for protein expression in the cytosol (between the outer membrane and nucleus).  mRNA is easily degraded so the mRNA vaccine requires the mRNA to be stabilized and complexed to a carrier.  When it enters your cells, your normal cellular function "reads" the mRNA to produce the protein it codes for.  That protein is then presented to immune cells to trigger antibody production as described in the paragraph above.


Enjoyed reading your post, particularly the part in which APCs "swallow" the virus.
The use of nanoparticles to deliver mRNA to cells to synthesize the desired viral proteins, so they can induce the immune system into producing neutralizing antibodies is a fascinating technology. This technology can be applied to treat a wide variety of diseases, a positive thing to come out of this coronavirus (silver lining).


----------



## LemonDrop

apey_grapey said:


> So the pain, fever, etc... you feel is your immune system mounting a response against the vaccine.  A stronger response after the second shot is exactly how it's supposed should work -- it's meant to boost the immune response (hence the term "booster shot").  By the time you get your second shot, your body will have created an immunological memory from the first shot (you're "primed"), which allows your body to mount a faster, stronger response against the second.
> 
> There are different types of immune responses, but for simplicity: when you are first exposed to the virus or vaccine, part of your body's first line of defense are cells which swallow and present pieces of the virus to T cells leading to activation, proliferation, differentiation and primary antibody production as well as cytokines generation/inflammation (fever, sore arms).  T helper cells then activate B cells that also produce antibodies.  The B cells increase in number over time and peak at about 1 month.  With each exposure, the amount and affinity of the antibodies produced by B cells increase so your response gets stronger.  Over time, most cells die off but the ones that are left are responsible for long-term immunity.
> 
> mRNA is used as a template for protein expression in the cytosol (between the outer membrane and nucleus).  mRNA is easily degraded so the mRNA vaccine requires the mRNA to be stabilized and complexed to a carrier.  When it enters your cells, your normal cellular function "reads" the mRNA to produce the protein it codes for.  That protein is then presented to immune cells to trigger antibody production as described in the paragraph above.



Thank you for this detailed explanation!!!! It makes sense to me now.



whateve said:


> Did you take any painkillers? If you did, did they help?



I realize you didn't ask me but I was just telling hubby that Tylenol has taken away 75% of my aches and pains today. I did sleep for about 7 hours during the day but I can have sleepy days like that even without a covid shot.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> Thank you for this detailed explanation!!!! It makes sense to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you didn't ask me but I was just telling hubby that Tylenol has taken away 75% of my aches and pains today. I did sleep for about 7 hours during the day but I can have sleepy days like that even without a covid shot.


DH was very tired about his first shot too, and he also commonly takes naps during the day so it wasn't too unusual for him. He said he felt a little dizzy. I took Tylenol and Aleve. I don't know how much it helped. The first day my arm hurt pretty bad, but probably not much more than what I get from the regular flu shot. I didn't have any other symptoms.


----------



## jblended

Just an update to wrap up my experience with covid. I'm around 6.5 months on from my second round of it and I still have antibodies but at far lower levels than in previous tests. I would guess my tests won't show any antibodies next month (but there's hope for T/ B cell response if I'm exposed to it again, as everyone here very kindly informed me a while ago). 

I'm still having ongoing long-covid symptoms, namely:
- Nerve pain and loss of feeling / motor control in my hands and feet.
- Running a lower body temperature than normal/ feeling cold in my bones all the time. It has become habit to wear 3 layers of thermals under my usual clothing.
- Shortness of breath whenever I exert myself even a tiny bit, and needing to stop and catch my breath when I walk.
- Low energy and feeling fatigued all the time.
- Muscle stiffness and soreness, particularly at the base of the neck.
I didn't have any of these issues prior to covid.

The only significant improvement I've had is that my sense of taste and smell seems to be fully back (though I could swear certain things taste odd now, and mild scents are harder for me to pick up but I'm not sure).
Oh and the extreme dry skin I had right after recovery has gradually resolved itself.



whateve said:


> DH was very tired about his first shot too, and he also commonly takes naps during the day so it wasn't too unusual for him. He said he felt a little dizzy. I took Tylenol and Aleve. I don't know how much it helped. The first day my arm hurt pretty bad, but probably not much more than what I get from the regular flu shot. I didn't have any other symptoms.


I'm so happy for you that you've finally had it! It must be a relief. I'm also really glad you haven't had any allergic reactions to it (I think you had mentioned you were prone to atypical reactions).

Did they explain to you whether you could still catch covid? I ask because I've had one friend who was told she could still get infected and spread covid after receiving her vaccination but, it would be less likely to make her critically ill since she now has antibodies. Meanwhile another friend was told he would not be able to catch covid after his shots.


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> I ask because I've had one friend who was told she could still get infected and spread covid after receiving her vaccination but, it would be less likely to make her critically ill since she now has antibodies. Meanwhile another friend was told he would not be able to catch covid after his shots.



From what I've heard your first friend is correct. It is still possible to get Covid but it would be a milder case. That makes sense since they say the vaccines are 95% effective.


----------



## LavenderIce

whateve said:


> Did you take any painkillers? If you did, did they help?



I got the vaccine right before my shift started. I usually take Ibuprofen a few hours into my shift because either my back aches or my head hurts from wearing an N95. That helped a bit, but my arm definitely felt stiff when I had to reach things up high like IV bags on an IV pole or the telemetry monitor.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Just an update to wrap up my experience with covid. I'm around 6.5 months on from my second round of it and I still have antibodies but at far lower levels than in previous tests. I would guess my tests won't show any antibodies next month (but there's hope for T/ B cell response if I'm exposed to it again, as everyone here very kindly informed me a while ago).
> 
> I'm still having ongoing long-covid symptoms, namely:
> - Nerve pain and loss of feeling / motor control in my hands and feet.
> - Running a lower body temperature than normal/ feeling cold in my bones all the time. It has become habit to wear 3 layers of thermals under my usual clothing.
> - Shortness of breath whenever I exert myself even a tiny bit, and needing to stop and catch my breath when I walk.
> - Low energy and feeling fatigued all the time.
> - Muscle stiffness and soreness, particularly at the base of the neck.
> I didn't have any of these issues prior to covid.
> 
> The only significant improvement I've had is that my sense of taste and smell seems to be fully back (though I could swear certain things taste odd now, and mild scents are harder for me to pick up but I'm not sure).
> Oh and the extreme dry skin I had right after recovery has gradually resolved itself.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you that you've finally had it! It must be a relief. I'm also really glad you haven't had any allergic reactions to it (I think you had mentioned you were prone to atypical reactions).
> 
> Did they explain to you whether you could still catch covid? I ask because I've had one friend who was told she could still get infected and spread covid after receiving her vaccination but, it would be less likely to make her critically ill since she now has antibodies. Meanwhile another friend was told he would not be able to catch covid after his shots.


They didn't explain anything but they gave us a handout. I only had the first shot so I think I have very little protection, maybe 30%. The way I understand these types of vaccines, you can still catch covid and spread it, but you may not have any symptoms or if you do, it will be a milder case. The efficacy of the Moderna vaccine was measured by how many test subjects had either at least 2 systemic symptoms of covid, such as fever, loss of taste, headache, or at least one respiratory symptom, plus a positive covid test. So based on that, most people who get both shots will not get any symptoms of covid. The efficacy could be different in different age groups. I think the efficacy isn't quite as good in older people, and it wasn't tested on children at all.


----------



## karman

Just popped into this thread very late in the game (471 pages, phew! Can't read them all!)



jblended said:


> Just an update to wrap up my experience with covid.



Thank you so much for sharing your experience and progress. The argument for reopening the economy because the "survival rate" for me is absolutely ridiculous because the long term effects are what I'm most concerned about (for me contracting it, personally). There are, of course, many other things wrong with that argument but that's not the point I'm trying to make here...

I hope you overcome these symptoms very soon. If I had to deal with those symptoms, I would lose the ability to enjoy food, and exercise--two things that I keep in a fine balance! Sending you hugs, love, and healing vibes. Please continue to update on your progress!


----------



## whateve

karman said:


> Just popped into this thread very late in the game (471 pages, phew! Can't read them all!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience and progress. The argument for reopening the economy because the "survival rate" for me is absolutely ridiculous because the long term effects are what I'm most concerned about (for me contracting it, personally). There are, of course, many other things wrong with that argument but that's not the point I'm trying to make here...
> 
> I hope you overcome these symptoms very soon. If I had to deal with those symptoms, I would lose the ability to enjoy food, and exercise--two things that I keep in a fine balance! Sending you hugs, love, and healing vibes. Please continue to update on your progress!


I read an article, I believe it was in the UK, that a large percentage of covid patients had ongoing problems 6 months on. There was a high incidence of diabetes appearing in covid patients who had no earlier history of it. 

I am very afraid of catching covid, both for the risk of not surviving the disease and ending up with lifelong conditions. I already have fibromyalgia so some of those long lasting effects I already have. I wonder if it would make them worse. I even wonder if covid gives some people a condition that is very similar to fibromyalgia.


----------



## LemonDrop

hope after 10 months some light heartedness is ok. 
1) Can someone come to my home and perform a sweatpant intervention?? There is one particular pair that I think has become my adult security blanket 
2) Tiktok songs like "ooooh Caroline ... keep my name out of your thin mouth" have become like the soundtrack that runs through my head now.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LemonDrop said:


> hope after 10 months some light heartedness is ok.
> 1) Can someone come to my home and perform a sweatpant intervention?? There is one particular pair that I think has become my adult security blanket
> 2) Tiktok songs like "ooooh Caroline ... keep my name out of your thin mouth" have become like the soundtrack that runs through my head now.


I can relate to the sweatpants comment. I have been living in a Disney Spirit Jersey for a long time.  I probably wear it 3x a week now


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> hope after 10 months some light heartedness is ok.
> 1) Can someone come to my home and perform a sweatpant intervention?? There is one particular pair that I think has become my adult security blanket
> 2) Tiktok songs like "ooooh Caroline ... keep my name out of your thin mouth" have become like the soundtrack that runs through my head now.


Before covid, I already had too many sweatpants and cozy tops. I told myself to stop buying them. After lockdown, I ignored myself and bought more. The highlight of my day is when I get to pick which soft fuzzy pair to wear next.


----------



## Pessie

AntiqueShopper said:


> I can relate to the sweatpants comment. I have been living in a Disney Spirit Jersey for a long time.  I probably wear it 3x a week now


I have a long sweater dress, I’m the same with.  It’s drying at the mo, I’ll be wearing it again tomorrow


----------



## canto bight

LemonDrop said:


> hope after 10 months some light heartedness is ok.
> 1) Can someone come to my home and perform a sweatpant intervention?? There is one particular pair that I think has become my adult security blanket
> 2) Tiktok songs like "ooooh Caroline ... keep my name out of your thin mouth" have become like the soundtrack that runs through my head now.



I have been mostly slaying in Star Wars/comic book shirts and leggings for months now.  When I put on a pair of jeans today, they were one snack away from too tight.

Also, that song lives in my head rent free.


----------



## surfchick

canto bight said:


> I have been mostly slaying in Star Wars/comic book shirts and leggings for months now.  *When I put on a pair of jeans today, they were one snack away from too tight.*
> 
> Also, that song lives in my head rent free.


YES! I wore boots for the first time since March. First of all my toes were suffocating in there and the boots were a bit tight at my calf. Ooops. Must start getting a lot more serious about running/working out again.  I thought to myself wearing real clothes isn't for me!


----------



## whateve

I'm frustrated by the wrong statistics I'm seeing on my county's website. If they are so wrong, how can we believe any statistics we see about covid? My county claims 28 people were vaccinated on the day I got mine, but there were hundreds of cars there when we were there, and they were doing it all day long. It had to have been at least a thousand people.  There is also a statistic that says 100% of the people in our county who tested positive are Hispanic. Since we know people who had covid that aren't Hispanic, that also isn't true.


----------



## Luv n bags

surfchick said:


> YES! I wore boots for the first time since March. First of all my toes were suffocating in there and the boots were a bit tight at my calf. Ooops. Must start getting a lot more serious about running/working out again.  I thought to myself wearing real clothes isn't for me!


Lol! 
I have never owned so many pj sets in my life.  I do wear regular clothes 6 days a week, but, they are getting awfully tight!


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> I'm frustrated by the wrong statistics I'm seeing on my county's website. If they are so wrong, how can we believe any statistics we see about covid? My county claims 28 people were vaccinated on the day I got mine, but there were hundreds of cars there when we were there, and they were doing it all day long. It had to have been at least a thousand people.  There is also a statistic that says 100% of the people in our county who tested positive are Hispanic. Since we know people who had covid that aren't Hispanic, that also isn't true.


that is odd and frustrating.


----------



## pursekitten

@Pessie @LemonDrop @canto bight Omigosh yes! Black leggings right here too with a pink rose gold Mickey WDW spirit jersey—my fav quar combo these days. Grocery days are exciting! Because that means actual JEANS like today with a white knit sweater and some purse swagger.

@whateve That is really weird and frustrating. Sounds a lot like Florida's pseudo-numbers since DeSantis constantly wants to downplay the severity of the situation in the interest of not shutting down and boosting tourism. At one point in the beginning, they were counting each individual negative COVID test for the same person because that would obviously boost the number of negative COVID tests. This was before the scientist, Rebekah Jones, was fired allegedly for trying to community the real numbers to the community. I constantly fear for my FL fam and friends.


----------



## ap.

Chanbal said:


> Enjoyed reading your post, particularly the part in which APCs "swallow" the virus.
> The use of nanoparticles to deliver mRNA to cells to synthesize the desired viral proteins, so they can induce the immune system into producing neutralizing antibodies is a fascinating technology. This technology can be applied to treat a wide variety of diseases, a positive thing to come out of this coronavirus (silver lining).



I've been wondering how the mRNA is being "packaged".  I keep meaning to look into it, but I've been occupied with a different Phase 3 study.  My initial thought was a lipid complex, but you say they're using nanoparticles.  Do you have more details on that?  Would love a link to a paper if you have it.  Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

apey_grapey said:


> I've been wondering how the mRNA is being "packaged".  I keep meaning to look into it, but I've been occupied with a different Phase 3 study.  My initial thought was a lipid complex, but you say they're using nanoparticles.  Do you have more details on that?  Would love a link to a paper if you have it.  Thanks!


Here’s an excerpt from an article in The Vancouver Sun (December20) about the Canadian company that makes the delivery system for the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine.:
“The delivery system made by Acuitas are lipid nanoparticles about 80 nanometresin size that protect the vaccine made out of messenger RNA (mRNA) once it’s injected. Lipids are organic compounds and key parts of the structure and function of cells. Nanotechnology devices were originally made out of metals and ceramics but now nano devices are being made out of biomolecules such as lipids. Messenger RNA tells the body to make proteins based on the genetic blueprint provided by DNA.”








						Vancouver-based company plays role in Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine
					

Acuitas Therapeutics based at the University of B.C. makes the delivery system for the new Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine for COVID-19.




					www.google.com


----------



## ap.

V0N1B2 said:


> Here’s an excerpt from an article in The Vancouver Sun (December20) about the Canadian company that makes the delivery system for the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine.:
> “The delivery system made by Acuitas are lipid nanoparticles about 80 nanometresin size that protect the vaccine made out of messenger RNA (mRNA) once it’s injected. Lipids are organic compounds and key parts of the structure and function of cells. Nanotechnology devices were originally made out of metals and ceramics but now nano devices are being made out of biomolecules such as lipids. Messenger RNA tells the body to make proteins based on the genetic blueprint provided by DNA.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver-based company plays role in Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> Acuitas Therapeutics based at the University of B.C. makes the delivery system for the new Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine for COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Thanks!  I was on the right track, at least.  I'll have to research how Acuitas controls and stabilizes the lipid particles one of these days.


----------



## whateve

They've stopped vaccinations in our county. I don't know if it is in response to what happened in San Diego. I was reassured we would still get our second dose. They said over 65, under 75, people are no longer eligible to be vaccinated.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I'm frustrated by the wrong statistics I'm seeing on my county's website. If they are so wrong, how can we believe any statistics we see about covid? My county claims 28 people were vaccinated on the day I got mine, but there were hundreds of cars there when we were there, and they were doing it all day long. It had to have been at least a thousand people.  There is also a statistic that says 100% of the people in our county who tested positive are Hispanic. Since we know people who had covid that aren't Hispanic, that also isn't true.



I've read that in our county the statistics are often several weeks behind reality. Because most of the numbers are coming from health care providers and some providers may take as long as a month to get them to the state. Death statistics are especially backed up since they must first go through the bureaucracy of the death certificate before being reported.


----------



## GhstDreamer

LemonDrop said:


> hope after 10 months some light heartedness is ok.
> 1) Can someone come to my home and perform a sweatpant intervention?? There is one particular pair that I think has become my adult security blanket


I now have to teach mostly gym (basically the gym teacher) online so I also need sweatpants intervention. lol I work in sweatpants and a hoodie. Anytime I go out for groceries, I'm still sporting sweatpants.


----------



## whateve

Since everyone has been wearing lounge clothes for an entire year, I wonder if fashion will make a complete turnaround and clothing will be very tailored and fancy next year.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

I am behind on this thread so maybe this has been addressed. I read that the Moderna vaccine could be problematic and cause allergic reactions, as well as being ineffective, if not stored and handled correctly. Considering how much human error that goes on in the world, this is somewhat concerning.


----------



## luckylove

whateve said:


> Since everyone has been wearing lounge clothes for an entire year, I wonder if fashion will make a complete turnaround and clothing will be very tailored and fancy next year.



I've wondered this myself.... it would be nice to get out of the lounge wear and have a celebratory return to beautiful fashionable dressing. I have noticed that on the days I make a little effort fashion wise, I feel better and more productive.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I am behind on this thread so maybe this has been addressed. I read that the Moderna vaccine could be problematic and cause allergic reactions, as well as being ineffective, if not stored and handled correctly. Considering how much human error that goes on in the world, this is somewhat concerning.



So far the instances of extreme allergic reaction to the vaccines have been rare, too rare to be a serious concern. Both are still considered to be very safe. From the CDC:

As of Jan. 19, there have been 15 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of Moderna’s vaccine and 45 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of the Pfizer vaccine, the CDC said in a statement to STAT. That works out to a rate of *2.1 cases per million doses of the Moderna vaccine and 6.2 cases per million doses of the Pfizer*, according to the agency.

Anaphylaxis is a severe allergic reaction that can be life-threatening if not treated quickly.

“Early monitoring of both the Moderna and the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccines indicate that anaphylaxis following vaccination is a rare event, and although anaphylaxis is serious, it occurs shortly after vaccination (usually within minutes), is readily diagnosed, and effective treatments are available,” the agency said via email.










						CDC reports rare allergic reactions to Moderna's Covid-19 vaccine - STAT
					

As of Jan. 19, there have been 15 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of Moderna’s vaccine, according to the CDC.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> So far the instances of extreme allergic reaction to the vaccines have been rare, too rare to be a serious concern. Both are still considered to be very safe. From the CDC:
> 
> As of Jan. 19, there have been 15 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of Moderna’s vaccine and 45 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of the Pfizer vaccine, the CDC said in a statement to STAT. That works out to a rate of *2.1 cases per million doses of the Moderna vaccine and 6.2 cases per million doses of the Pfizer*, according to the agency.
> 
> Anaphylaxis is a severe allergic reaction that can be life-threatening if not treated quickly.
> 
> “Early monitoring of both the Moderna and the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccines indicate that anaphylaxis following vaccination is a rare event, and although anaphylaxis is serious, it occurs shortly after vaccination (usually within minutes), is readily diagnosed, and effective treatments are available,” the agency said via email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC reports rare allergic reactions to Moderna's Covid-19 vaccine - STAT
> 
> 
> As of Jan. 19, there have been 15 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of Moderna’s vaccine, according to the CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statnews.com


Yes that is true, however the concern is not for the relative safety of the vaccine,  but what would happen if the vaccine is not stored or administered correctly according to a CBC report.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Yes that is true, however the concern is not for the relative safety of the vaccine,  but what would happen if the vaccine is not stored or administered correctly according to a CBC report.



As with everything else in life, there is a certain amount of trust we must have that the people administering it are being upfront and honest about maintaining the integrity of the vaccine. And yes, thousands of doses are being destroyed when they have been compromised. Today there was a report that a contract employee at a VA hospital in Boston accidentally unplugged a freezer containing vaccine. As a result 1,900 doses of Moderna are considered spoiled and cannot be used. Last weekend 12,000 doses being shipped to Michigan were considered spoiled after getting too cold. That waste is awful, but those vials did not end up in arms because someone was doing their job. The only case I know of where compromised vaccine was administered was that rogue pharmacist in Wisconsin and he's in jail.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> As with everything else in life, there is a certain amount of trust we must have that the people administering it are being upfront and honest about maintaining the integrity of the vaccine. And yes, thousands of doses are being destroyed when they have been compromised. Today there was a report that a contract employee at a VA hospital in Boston accidentally unplugged a freezer containing vaccine. As a result 1,900 doses of Moderna are considered spoiled and cannot be used. Last weekend 12,000 doses being shipped to Michigan were considered spoiled after getting too cold. That waste is awful, but those vials did not end up in arms because someone was doing their job. The only case I know of where compromised vaccine was administered was that rogue pharmacist in Wisconsin and he's in jail.


Maybe I should forward that to the news agency to put their mind at ease.


----------



## doni

I consider myself privileged and that I can cope with the restrictions better than many, so I try to do my best, follow regulations and recommendations, and be positive and not judgmental. Still, we are in the second lock down in my country, with rules getting stricter every day and authorities saying that they still expect the situation to be even potentially worse leading to Summer... All over Europe we are being asked not to travel if not essential, people are loosing their jobs and their minds, and so I find myself not able to avoid getting upset when I hear of people taking advantage of no school/home office to go skiing, or read about trips to Paris to try to score a Hermes bag  .


----------



## Pessie

doni said:


> I consider myself privileged and that I can cope with the restrictions better than many, so I try to do my best, follow regulations and recommendations, and be positive and not judgmental. Still, we are in the second lock down in my country, with rules getting stricter every day and authorities saying that they still expect the situation to be even potentially worse leading to Summer... All over Europe we are being asked not to travel if not essential, people are loosing their jobs and their minds, and so I find myself not able to avoid getting upset when I hear of people taking advantage of no school/home office to go skiing, or read about trips to Paris to try to score a Hermes bag  .


I just saw some pictures of a very crowded Heathrow yesterday.  All I can think is where the hell are all those people going?  In a lockdown?  Essential travel only??  
People need to stop pushing against the rules, it’s stupid.


----------



## canto bight

I often go back and forth thinking about how grateful I am that I moved back to the state my family lives in a couple of years ago and also wondering if I would have been selfish if I was still out of state and only had myself to worry about.  I would like to think I would still feel as dutiful to keep myself and others safe, plus I have always been terrified of germs.  

I was talking to my mom last night and I told her that I would finally be able to breathe and rest a little easier once she got her vaccine (whenever that will be) since my dad got his first dose already, and she said she wouldn't be able to rest easy because according to a NYT calculator basically 93% of Americans would be eligible for the vaccine before me.

I think that I am coping with all of this well which I am so grateful for, but I also no longer can or do imagine what life will be like when this all gets better.


----------



## Izzy_w

I am just grateful for having a job and that I work in an industry (industrial chemistry for the electronics industry) that has actually been thriving this past year! It was scary in the beginning when it was slow and then it really picked up in the beginning of summer and hasn't slowed down since, except during the holidays. I am actually very happy that I physically have to go to the lab because I cannot stand being cooped in my condo. Since I cannot travel, I have been investing extra money in my 401K, the stocks, and putting extra money into the mortgage. I amplified my exercise routine and now I am more fit and toned than I ever have been! It really makes me feel good about myself so I keep doing it. So I bought a gravel bike so I can ride the rougher trails. It's so relaxing! I feel more at ease after I caught COVID, but that does not mean I am reckless. I am just happy that I got the mild symptoms (lost of sense of smell and taste, night fevers, and day chills). But I think overall, I am more....relaxed? I know it sounds weird, but perhaps taking a break from friends and family and from the crazy everyday activities made me sit down and evaluate myself. I am the kind of person who doesn't mind being alone and I think this pandemic really strengthened that.


----------



## 880

Izzy_w said:


> I am just grateful for having a job and that I work in an industry (industrial chemistry for the electronics industry) that has actually been thriving this past year! It was scary in the beginning when it was slow and then it really picked up in the beginning of summer and hasn't slowed down since, except during the holidays. I am actually very happy that I physically have to go to the lab because I cannot stand being cooped in my condo. Since I cannot travel, I have been investing extra money in my 401K, the stocks, and putting extra money into the mortgage. I amplified my exercise routine and now I am more fit and toned than I ever have been! It really makes me feel good about myself so I keep doing it. So I bought a gravel bike so I can ride the rougher trails. It's so relaxing! I feel more at ease after I caught COVID, but that does not mean I am reckless. I am just happy that I got the mild symptoms (lost of sense of smell and taste, night fevers, and day chills). But I think overall, I am more....relaxed? I know it sounds weird, but perhaps taking a break from friends and family and from the crazy everyday activities made me sit down and evaluate myself. I am the kind of person who doesn't mind being alone and I think this pandemic really strengthened that.


This is such an inspiring post! Thank you!


----------



## Izzy_w

880 said:


> This is such an inspiring post! Thank you!


Oh wow! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Maybe I should forward that to the news agency to put their mind at ease.



Sadly, it wouldn’t do any good. The news agencies already have access to everything we can find and more. They prefer to present stories that are inflammatory and provoking, they get more viewers and readers that way. Reporting that the vaccines appear to be mostly safe is boring.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Sadly, it wouldn’t do any good. The news agencies already have access to everything we can find and more. They prefer to present stories that are inflammatory and provoking, they get more viewers and readers that way. Reporting that the vaccines appear to be mostly safe is boring.


Another article states that the new variant is 54% more transmitable and probably more deadly. If you read all the way to the bottom they say it has not been proven to be more deadly. As if we don’t have enough to be concerned about.


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> Another article states that the new variant is 54% more transmitable and probably more deadly. If you read all the way to the bottom they say it has not been proven to be more deadly. As if we don’t have enough to be concerned about.


To get more reliable information on COVID, we need to keep an eye on the numbers of new infections vs the numbers of hospitalizations and deaths imo. Until the numbers of deaths significantly decrease, we need to be very careful with or without vaccines, my 2 cents.

Larry King is one more victim of COVID.









						Larry King, legendary talk show host, dies at 87
					

Larry King, the longtime CNN host who became an icon through his interviews with countless newsmakers and his sartorial sensibilities, has died. He was 87.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

**Happy dance** My 86-year-old mother is scheduled for her vax on Monday, per the email she forwarded to me this morning. It is FL, so I will hold my breath and hope it goes according to schedule. But she was having difficulty registering from last week and she has been working on getting it reconciled.


----------



## Bijouxlady

BigPurseSue said:


> I've read that in our county the statistics are often several weeks behind reality. Because most of the numbers are coming from health care providers and some providers may take as long as a month to get them to the state. Death statistics are especially backed up since they must first go through the bureaucracy of the death certificate before being reported
> 
> 
> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've stopped vaccinations in our county. I don't know if it is in response to what happened in San Diego. I was reassured we would still get our second dose. They said over 65, under 75, people are no longer eligible to be vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in San Diego and why aren't they vaccinating people over 65 and under 75?
Click to expand...


----------



## samfalstaff

Lake Effect said:


> **Happy dance** My 86-year-old mother is scheduled for her vax on Monday, per the email she forwarded to me this morning. It is FL, so I will hold my breath and hope it goes according to schedule. But she was having difficulty registering from last week and she has been working on getting it reconciled.


Yay! I'm doing the same thing, happy dance that is. My mother and stepfather just received the first dose. They are in Northern California and it was the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## whateve

In San Diego, at one vaccination site, several people had reactions. They weren't specific about the types of reactions but the speculation was anaphylaxis. No one was seriously injured as far as I've heard. They put a hold on using that lot of vaccine for a short period of time. That lot of vaccine was huge, and had been shipped to 37 states. None of the other states had a problem with it nor stopped using it. From what I've heard, California has given the go ahead to use the vaccine.









						Why CA Put a Pause on a Single Lot of Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine
					

California officials had advised healthcare providers in the state to stop administering a batch of Moderna vaccine after a cluster of people in San Diego experienced allergic reactions after getting the shot.




					www.healthline.com
				




I was told on the phone that now you had to be over 75 or a health care worker to qualify to be vaccinated in our county, although it had been over 65 earlier. I wasn't told why, but on the news I heard they were pausing vaccinations in our area in order to reserve the doses they had left for second doses since they didn't know when they would receive more.


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> In San Diego, at one vaccination site, several people had reactions. They weren't specific about the types of reactions but the speculation was anaphylaxis. No one was seriously injured as far as I've heard. They put a hold on using that lot of vaccine for a short period of time. That lot of vaccine was huge, and had been shipped to 37 states. None of the other states had a problem with it nor stopped using it. From what I've heard, California has given the go ahead to use the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why CA Put a Pause on a Single Lot of Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine
> 
> 
> California officials had advised healthcare providers in the state to stop administering a batch of Moderna vaccine after a cluster of people in San Diego experienced allergic reactions after getting the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told on the phone that now you had to be over 75 or a health care worker to qualify to be vaccinated in our county, although it had been over 65 earlier. I wasn't told why, but on the news I heard they were pausing vaccinations in our area in order to reserve the doses they had left for second doses since they didn't know when they would receive more.


It's the same here in our county (Marin).


----------



## arnott

So I went into the store to get this Hat:



And inside the store there was a sign that said you're only allowed to try on one Hat!   The lady at the Cashier asked if the Hat I was holding was the Hat I tried on.   Because Hats that have been tried on don't go back on the shelf,  they go into a "Quarantine Box"!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

arnott said:


> So I went into the store to get this Hat:
> 
> 
> 
> And inside the store there was a sign that said you're only allowed to try on one Hat!   The lady at the Cashier asked if the Hat I was holding was the Hat I tried on.   Because Hats that have been tried on don't go back on the shelf,  they go into a "Quarantine Box"!




I was thinking about visiting this store too! Maybe I’ll go now!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> So I went into the store to get this Hat:
> 
> 
> 
> And inside the store there was a sign that said you're only allowed to try on one Hat!   The lady at the Cashier asked if the Hat I was holding was the Hat I tried on.   Because Hats that have been tried on don't go back on the shelf,  they go into a "Quarantine Box"!



Items that are tried on are to be steamed or quarantined for 24 hours afterwards. If an item has left the store..and is returned, it needs to be quarantined for 48 hours before being returned to shelves (in our province)


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Items that are tried on are to be steamed or quarantined for 24 hours afterwards. If an item has left the store..and is returned, it needs to be quarantined for 48 hours before being returned to shelves (in our province)



Neat!   What Province is that?


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> Items that are tried on are to be steamed or quarantined for 24 hours afterwards. If an item has left the store..and is returned, it needs to be quarantined for 48 hours before being returned to shelves (in our province)


That's going to be expensive for the stores!


----------



## whateve

I got my appointment for my second vaccine!


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> So far the instances of extreme allergic reaction to the vaccines have been rare, too rare to be a serious concern. Both are still considered to be very safe. From the CDC:
> 
> As of Jan. 19, there have been 15 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of Moderna’s vaccine and 45 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of the Pfizer vaccine, the CDC said in a statement to STAT. That works out to a rate of *2.1 cases per million doses of the Moderna vaccine and 6.2 cases per million doses of the Pfizer*, according to the agency.
> 
> Anaphylaxis is a severe allergic reaction that can be life-threatening if not treated quickly.
> 
> “Early monitoring of both the Moderna and the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccines indicate that anaphylaxis following vaccination is a rare event, and although anaphylaxis is serious, it occurs shortly after vaccination (usually within minutes), is readily diagnosed, and effective treatments are available,” the agency said via email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC reports rare allergic reactions to Moderna's Covid-19 vaccine - STAT
> 
> 
> As of Jan. 19, there have been 15 confirmed cases of anaphylaxis after receipt of Moderna’s vaccine, according to the CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statnews.com


My concern is the distinct possibility of human error. Perhaps this only happens occasionally but for example, a woman in a Quebec home was administered a Moderna shot and then given a Pfizer shot after. The safest vaccines in the world don’t do you any good if they are incorrectly handled or stored. JMO.


----------



## Pessie

Chagall said:


> My concern is the distinct possibility of human error. Perhaps this only happens occasionally but for example, a woman in a Quebec home was administered a Moderna shot and then given a Pfizer shot after. The safest vaccines in the world don’t do you any good if they are incorrectly handled or stored. JMO.


Are you trying to put people off taking the vaccine?  All your posts on the subject seem very negative.


----------



## Chagall

Pessie said:


> Are you trying to put people off taking the vaccine?  All your posts on the subject seem very negative.


I’m sorry if it comes across that way. Obviously everyone should get the vaccine. The only solution to the pandemic is that everyone get the vaccine. I will be there with my sleeve rolled up the minute the vaccine is available to to my age group, however that is way down the road in my country. You mentioned your concerns about people not social distancing and limiting their travel in your country (Heathrow). I guess we all have our concerns, and that is what this thread is for.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Both my elderly mom and DH got their first shots. I am so very relieved. The people I love and who are most at risks are on their way to immunity. 

They had the Pfizer vaccine and their side effects were minimal. My mom had a sore arm the next day but nothing else. DH "felt strange" for a couple days with a sore arm for nearly a week, but is fine now. A bright cloud, the nightmare is going to be over.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I got my appointment for my second vaccine!


So glad to hear, my fellow asthmatic!


----------



## Silaninil

I'm supposed to be moving to japan in a month for work but they're still not even accepting visa applications. Hopefully I don't get bumped into waiting all the way to the fall.


----------



## Four Tails

Very happy to report that my next door neighbor is a 74-year-old pulmonologist (still working!) who got both doses of the Moderna vaccine and reported only injection site soreness each time. His only complaint was that it interfered with his tennis game for a few days. I am immensely relieved to know that he is now fully vaccinated, and that his wonderful wife is getting her first shot this week.

Although I'm reasonably sure that my mother will actually live to 130, I would still like to see that she gets the vaccine. Her attitude is that she needs to sign up her elderly friends before she registers herself. She's in truly perfect health and has only gotten two colds in my entire life (never even got the flu), but she's still older and I'd like to have her around for another 60 years.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Neat!   What Province is that?


Saskatchewan. I own a retail store, that's the procedure we have been following since the re-open in May


----------



## canto bight

I was up super early this morning and feeling a little grumpy for it when I stumbled upon a local news station that I don't typically watch.  They said they were moving into phase 1B in my city and I promptly pre-registered my mom for the vaccine.  I don't trust her to do it in a timely fashion on her own or to even find the site, to be frank. 

Makes me think that maybe sometimes things happen for a reason, like being awake at 5am.

I'm also really grateful for this community where I can share my probably neurotic and anxious COVID rambles without being made to feel crazy.  Thank you!  ❤️


----------



## Chagall

canto bight said:


> I was up super early this morning and feeling a little grumpy for it when I stumbled upon a local news station that I don't typically watch.  They said they were moving into phase 1B in my city and I promptly pre-registered my mom for the vaccine.  I don't trust her to do it in a timely fashion on her own or to even find the site, to be frank.
> 
> Makes me think that maybe sometimes things happen for a reason, like being awake at 5am.
> 
> I'm also really grateful for this community where I can share my probably neurotic and anxious COVID rambles without being made to feel crazy.  Thank you!  ❤


Everyone should have a wonderful son like you. You are so kind and caring towards your parents. You give me hope for the world.


----------



## jblended

One of my worst fears is playing out. My mum's nurse, who works by her side all day, everyday at the hospital, has tested positive for covid. I hold out hope my mum has not caught it but, I would be lying if I said I wasn't petrified.
My mum is calm and hopeful for the best, refusing to worry about the _possibility_ she has been infected and awaiting her testing appointment (it's ideal to test several days after a known exposure to get an accurate result).
The waiting game is not fun. I'm trying not to let this engulf me and to take a leaf out of my mum's book, living each moment fully and crossing each bridge when we get to it.


----------



## Tootsie17

jblended said:


> One of my worst fears is playing out. My mum's nurse, who works by her side all day, everyday at the hospital, has tested positive for covid. I hold out hope my mum has not caught it but, I would be lying if I said I wasn't petrified.
> My mum is calm and hopeful for the best, refusing to worry about the _possibility_ she has been infected and awaiting her testing appointment (it's ideal to test several days after a known exposure to get an accurate result).
> The waiting game is not fun. I'm trying not to let this engulf me and to take a leaf out of my mum's book, living each moment fully and crossing each bridge when we get to it.


@jblended stay as positive as you can and trust that your mom will be all right.  I know it's difficult at times.  I'm still waiting to make an appointment for my mom to get the vaccine.  She is in the 1B category and every number I call is closed because they are out of the vaccine. They started administering the vaccine to her age group last week.  I am so disappointed, but I'm trying to take my own advice and stay positive also.


----------



## jblended

Tootsie17 said:


> @jblended stay as positive as you can and trust that your mom will be all right.  I know it's difficult at times.  I'm still waiting to make an appointment for my mom to get the vaccine.  She is in the 1B category and every number I call is closed because they are out of the vaccine. They started administering the vaccine to her age group last week.  I am so disappointed, but I'm trying to take my own advice and stay positive also.


The distribution of the vaccines baffles me! Every single country had so much time to prepare for this roll out, yet nobody seems to be doing it right. It's so upsetting! 
I sincerely hope your mum will be able to get her shots soon. I would hope they get more stock asap! Hang in there (easier said than done, I know). 

And thank you!  I'm trying my best not to let all of this get to me but, if I'm being honest, I'm just feeling defeated at this stage.
My mum was meant to be amongst the first to receive the vaccine (being over 70 and a doctor who is working 6 days a week) yet she has been deemed ineligible due to her history of allergies so we've lost the hope that she would get any sort of protection. 
Our best bet was PPE and distancing to minimize her risks, but when it comes to her nurses the 'distancing' is removed from the equation as they are by her side all the time. Now we have to hope the masks were enough to shield her in this instance. 
Patience is a virtue and we'll find out in a few days so I just have to try to stay calm. 

In the end, none of us can shield entirely and many people have caught it through things like deliveries, so the risk is ever-present and all we can do is try our best and hope we're lucky.


----------



## bag-mania

jblended said:


> The distribution of the vaccines baffles me! Every single country had so much time to prepare for this roll out, yet nobody seems to be doing it right. It's so upsetting!



It is frustrating though I understand how it happened. The people who came up with the plans are not the ones who have to implement them. They came up with something that looked like it should work in theory, but there are so many moving parts and extenuating factors that come into play. As those people actually distributing the vaccine become more familiar with it, I'm sure the procedures will be altered to become more streamlined and effective.

I hope your mother gets a negative test result soon and you can put your mind at ease.


----------



## BigPurseSue

canto bight said:


> I was up super early this morning and feeling a little grumpy for it when I stumbled upon a local news station that I don't typically watch.  They said they were moving into phase 1B in my city and I promptly pre-registered my mom for the vaccine.  I don't trust her to do it in a timely fashion on her own or to even find the site, to be frank.
> 
> Makes me think that maybe sometimes things happen for a reason, like being awake at 5am.
> 
> I'm also really grateful for this community where I can share my probably neurotic and anxious COVID rambles without being made to feel crazy.  Thank you!  ❤



The medical clinics here have been calling or e-mailing older patients over a given age to schedule same-day appointments as vaccine doses become available. My mom's doctor's office called me one morning, since I'm her guardian, said they had just a few doses available that day and if I could get her down there ASP she could get the first shot. 

Friends have had similar experiences with their medical providers often scheduling for hasty same-day appointments. If you haven't already it's a good idea to check the web site of your mom's medical clinic to see what their covid vaccine-scheduling practice is at the moment. Clinics don't want calls as they've been so overwhelmed. 

You're not crazy or neurotic. You're a good son. Your mom is lucky to have you. We're lucky to have you as part of our crazy little community too!


----------



## whateve

Our county established a hotline a few weeks ago where people could call for coronavirus and vaccine information. Today I got an email that they have been so flooded with calls that now they want people to stop calling for vaccine information. They want people to complete an interest form online, which is what I did several months ago, and why I was able to get my first shot. They are assuming everyone has a computer and is familiar with technology. I bet there are a lot of people over 65 who have no idea how to sign up, or may not even be aware that they can. 

The county doesn't have enough vaccine for everyone who is eligible. Even though the national news implied that we would get our vaccine at CVS and others, in my county, it is currently being handled by the county health department. If I hadn't been curious enough to google it and stumbled upon the county's website which led me to the interest form, I would have no idea how to get the vaccine.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> Our county established a hotline a few weeks ago where people could call for coronavirus and vaccine information. Today I got an email that they have been so flooded with calls that now they want people to stop calling for vaccine information. They want people to complete an interest form online, which is what I did several months ago, and why I was able to get my first shot. They are assuming everyone has a computer and is familiar with technology. I bet there are a lot of people over 65 who have no idea how to sign up, or may not even be aware that they can.
> 
> The county doesn't have enough vaccine for everyone who is eligible. Even though the national news implied that we would get our vaccine at CVS and others, in my county, it is currently being handled by the county health department. If I hadn't been curious enough to google it and stumbled upon the county's website which led me to the interest form, I would have no idea how to get the vaccine.



The procedures for getting an appointment are a bewildering patchwork here. The county is telling people to go to their main medical clinic. Some clinics require that you go online to fill out a vaccine interest form. Some clinics are contacting patients directly based upon age in a triage fashion. And of course everyone is being flooded with calls and no one has enough vaccine. I can't imagine how difficult and distressing this must be for frail seniors without children or caretakers to navigate the mess and get appointments for them.


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> Our county established a hotline a few weeks ago where people could call for coronavirus and vaccine information. Today I got an email that they have been so flooded with calls that now they want people to stop calling for vaccine information. They want people to complete an interest form online, which is what I did several months ago, and why I was able to get my first shot. They are assuming everyone has a computer and is familiar with technology. I bet there are a lot of people over 65 who have no idea how to sign up, or may not even be aware that they can.
> 
> The county doesn't have enough vaccine for everyone who is eligible. Even though the national news implied that we would get our vaccine at CVS and others, in my county, it is currently being handled by the county health department. *If I hadn't been curious enough to google it and stumbled upon the county's website which led me to the interest form, I would have no idea how to get the vaccine.*


This has been my experience as well. If I didn't proactively look for the information, I would never have known. There will definitely be people who will fall through the cracks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am so sick of how UK covid deaths are reported by the government and the media! Instead of counting people who actually died because of covid, anybody who tested positive for covid within 28 days of their death is counted as covid death! It used to be 60 days last year and now they changed it to 28 days. So one could be run over by a bus but if they tested positive in the last 28 days, it counts as a covid death! FFS! Given such a large of percentage of positive tests don't result in any illness, the stats are completely meaningless! They should be reporting the number of people who actually died quoting covid as the cause of death, and that information is available on the death certificates, but no that would be too easy! Farcical! 

On the good news side, the vaccination is going rather well and now both of my in-laws are vaccinated and neither had any ill effects. There is only hope!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> **Happy dance** My 86-year-old mother is scheduled for her vax on Monday, per the email she forwarded to me this morning. It is FL, so I will hold my breath and hope it goes according to schedule. But she was having difficulty registering from last week and she has been working on getting it reconciled.


Full on happy dance! Mom got her vaccine#1 yesterday. At least Sarasota County is doing something right!


----------



## bag-mania

chicinthecity777 said:


> I am so sick of how UK covid deaths are reported by the government and the media! Instead of counting people who actually died because of covid, anybody who tested positive for covid within 28 days of their death is counted as covid death! It used to be 60 days last year and now they changed it to 28 days. So one could be run over by a bus but if they tested positive in the last 28 days, it counts as a covid death! FFS! Given such a large of percentage of positive tests don't result in any illness, the stats are completely meaningless! They should be reporting the number of people who actually died quoting covid as the cause of death, and that information is available on the death certificates, but no that would be too easy! Farcical!
> 
> On the good news side, the vaccination is going rather well and now both of my in-laws are vaccinated and neither had any ill effects. There is only hope!



True, and the numbers also don't reflect how many deaths involve comorbidities. When Larry King died last week Covid was named as the cause because he was hospitalized for it at the beginning of the year, but he had been in poor health for awhile. He'd had multiple heart attacks, Type 2 diabetes, and in the last few years he'd had surgery for lung cancer and angina. Covid may have tipped the scale for him but he had a lot going on healthwise.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bag-mania said:


> True, and the numbers also don't reflect how many deaths involve comorbidities. When Larry King died last week Covid was named as the cause because he was hospitalized for it at the beginning of the year, but he had been in poor health for awhile. He'd had multiple heart attacks, Type 2 diabetes, and in the last few years he'd had surgery for lung cancer and angina. Covid may have tipped the scale for him but he had a lot going on healthwise.


Interestingly, our report on Larry King's death didn't day he died of covid. It just said due to long term illness.


----------



## bag-mania

Lake Effect said:


> Full on happy dance! Mom got her vaccine#1 yesterday. At least Sarasota County is doing something right!



I'm glad to hear that! My parents live in Sarasota too and they are hoping to get a call this week to get an appointment for their first shot.


----------



## bag-mania

chicinthecity777 said:


> Interestingly, our report on Larry King's death didn't day he died of covid. It just said due to long term illness.



Really? Maybe they have backed off of that. When his death was first announced there were articles saying he had caught Covid from a health care worker in his home. I don't see that anymore in the more recent articles.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Our county established a hotline a few weeks ago where people could call for coronavirus and vaccine information. Today I got an email that they have been so flooded with calls that now they want people to stop calling for vaccine information. They want people to complete an interest form online, which is what I did several months ago, and why I was able to get my first shot. They are assuming everyone has a computer and is familiar with technology. I bet there are a lot of people over 65 who have no idea how to sign up, or may not even be aware that they can.
> 
> The county doesn't have enough vaccine for everyone who is eligible. Even though the national news implied that we would get our vaccine at CVS and others, in my county, it is currently being handled by the county health department. If I hadn't been curious enough to google it and stumbled upon the county's website which led me to the interest form, I would have no idea how to get the vaccine.


Yes, if it wasn’t for the fact that my 86 year old mother can do a bit on the computer, and I believe my sister may have helped her straighten out the registration, who knows how long it would have taken her to get it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bag-mania said:


> Really? Maybe they have backed off of that. When his death was first announced there were articles saying he had caught Covid from a health care worker in his home. I don't see that anymore in the more recent articles.


This is the article i read, it says he was treated in hospital for Covid-19 but didn't say he died of it.









						Larry King: Veteran US talk show host dies aged 87
					

The popular US broadcaster conducted about 50,000 interviews, from Nelson Mandela to Lady Gaga.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## chicinthecity777

bag-mania said:


> Really? Maybe they have backed off of that. When his death was first announced there were articles saying he had caught Covid from a health care worker in his home. I don't see that anymore in the more recent articles.


I read a few more article from other sources and one said he was admitted in hospital and battling covid. But they haven't explicitly said he died of it. I wonder why...


----------



## luckylove

My parents received the first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. No reported side effects. Hopefully, they will also be able to get the second one in a timely manner. A little freedom to move about in the world would be wonderful for them!


----------



## bag-mania

chicinthecity777 said:


> I read a few more article from other sources and one said he was admitted in hospital and battling covid. But they haven't explicitly said he died of it. I wonder why...



Odd, back in post #7,095 Chanbal posted a link about it and it distinctly said he died of Covid in the headline of the CNN article. Now you can see that CNN edited that article to say he died but that no cause of death was given. Maybe the press jumped the gun by calling it Covid.


----------



## Lake Effect

bag-mania said:


> I'm glad to hear that! My parents live in Sarasota too and they are hoping to get a call this week to get an appointment for their first shot.


Best wishes, fingers crossed for them!!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

In Canada we're a tad frustrated that the vaccine rollout seems to be moving at a glacial pace.  I'm anxious to roll up my sleeve!  I 100% believe in giving it to those who need it first though (first responders, elderly, front line healthcare workers, teachers, people with underlying health conditions etc.).  That puts me WAY down the list but I am grateful for being healthy.

As for bags, I am anxious for when Chanel and Hermes open up again in Toronto.  Hermes will ship to my home if I order with the SA directly, and I've been buying LV and Proenza Schouler and YSL online since everything shut down.


----------



## BigPurseSue

bag-mania said:


> Odd, back in post #7,095 Chanbal posted a link about it and it distinctly said he died of Covid in the headline of the CNN article. Now you can see that CNN edited that article to say he died but that no cause of death was given. Maybe the press jumped the gun by calling it Covid.



One of the obits I read said that he died of pneumonia. Pneumonia is part of Covid and the most usual cause of death for severe Covid sufferers. A few weeks ago his family released a statement saying that he was battling Covid in the hospital and it didn't sound as if they expected him to make it. The source of death that the press reports for a celebrity is usually based upon the family's statement until a death certificate is issued. So it may have been his family's decision to say that he died of pneumonia instead of Covid.

I've read that many families do not want Covid listed on their loved one's death certificate or mentioned in the obituary. For many reasons including harassment and politics.


----------



## canto bight

@Chagall and @BigPurseSue Thank you so much for your kind words!  Earlier today I helped two of my mom's friends get signed up while talking to them over the phone and they made me sound like I was some sort computer wizard which made me laugh.  I'm just hoping that the roll out starts becoming more efficient soon.


----------



## lorihmatthews

BigPurseSue said:


> I've read that many families do not want Covid listed on their loved one's death certificate or mentioned in the obituary. For many reasons including harassment and politics.



That's interesting. I know we didn't have a say in what my mom's death certificate said. It's listed as Covid.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

lorihmatthews said:


> That's interesting. I know we didn't have a say in what my mom's death certificate said. It's listed as Covid.



I'm so very sorry about your mom, Lori! That must have been horrible.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ethengdurst said:


> So alot of my coworkers who already got the second vaccine are having terrible side effects... which was to be expected. But they got the pfizer one... I got the moderna. I’m afraid what I would feel this time, when I got the first dose I got body aches, chills, and arm pain/ heaviness for 3 days. Good news is my DH is scheduled to get his first shot next Monday.


I'm sorry to hear that! 
When did you start feeling the side effects?


----------



## Ethengdurst

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm sorry to hear that!
> When did you start feeling the side effects?


I felt it after a few hours of getting the shot. I actually just got my second dose today this morning and the arm pain is waaay worse (like I got a surgical incision instead of jabbed with an itsy bitsy needle). So far no chills but I feel tired and slow. My brother got his 2nd dose last Saturday and he warned me he felt severe chills and headache on/off the day after. So I’m not looking forward to tomorrow tbh. But I’m off for the next 3 days so at least I get to rest.

My coworker’s dad who lives with her has tested positive so she’s quarantined for the next twok weeks... good news is she and her DH were done with their second dose a week ago so hopefully they already have some immunity... but she still got her whole family tested to be sure. The dad’s the only one with symptoms, and they’re still mild, but she’s worked with enough Covid patients to know it could turn for the worse at any time; even if he starts feeling better. There are too many complications; blood clots, stroke, cardiac arrest, kidney failure, respiratory failure... to name a few. So she’s sooo stressed out right now, I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tootsie17 said:


> @jblended stay as positive as you can and trust that your mom will be all right.  I know it's difficult at times.  I'm still waiting to make an appointment for my mom to get the vaccine.  She is in the 1B category and every number I call is closed because they are out of the vaccine. They started administering the vaccine to her age group last week.  I am so disappointed, but I'm trying to take my own advice and stay positive also.


My parents are in category 1B also(my mom has incurable cancer among other things I don't want to get into) , and I was able to sign them up,  at around #13,800 in their waiting list.
But my mom heard from her friends that she could go early and wait and still get a shot. 
Well, my parents did that yesterday,  and they both got the Moderna!!! So relieved they were able to do so!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ethengdurst said:


> I felt it after a few hours of getting the shot. I actually just got my second dose today this morning and the arm pain is waaay worse (like I got a surgical incision instead of jabbed with an itsy bitsy needle). So far no chills but I feel tired and slow. My brother got his 2nd dose last Saturday and he warned me he felt severe chills and headache on/off the day after. So I’m not looking forward to tomorrow tbh. But I’m off for the next 3 days so at least I get to rest.
> 
> My coworker’s dad who lives with her has tested positive so she’s quarantined for the next twok weeks... good news is she and her DH were done with their second dose a week ago so hopefully they already have some immunity... but she still got her whole family tested to be sure. The dad’s the only one with symptoms, and they’re still mild, but she’s worked with enough Covid patients to know it could turn for the worse at any time; even if he starts feeling better. There are too many complications; blood clots, stroke, cardiac arrest, kidney failure, respiratory failure... to name a few. So she’s sooo stressed out right now, I feel so bad for her.


Thank you for your input.  I hope you get through the rest painlessly!!!


----------



## jblended

lorihmatthews said:


> That's interesting. I know we didn't have a say in what my mom's death certificate said. It's listed as Covid.


I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I hope you're doing okay and have a good support network around you.   



Sunshine mama said:


> My parents are in category 1B also(my mom has incurable cancer among other things I don't want to get into) , and I was able to sign them up,  at around #13,800 in their waiting list.
> But my mom heard from her friends that she could go early and wait and still get a shot.
> Well, my parents did that yesterday,  and they both got the Moderna!!! So relieved they were able to do so!!!


I'm sorry to hear about your mum's cancer. 
Happy your parents got their shots and hope they don't have any side effects.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have heard a few instances of people getting standby shots.  Like showing up toward the end of the night at pharmacies and getting a shot that was prepared for someone who no-showed.  Once they prepare the shot to be used it has to be used or destroyed. I have also heard about shot fairs (I don't know what else you would call them) bringing in planned standbys. If I needed to get my loved one a shot right now I might start taking then to the pharmacy 30 mins prior to close.  Especially if we could just safely go through the drivethru to ask if there might be a chance that evening.


----------



## Ethengdurst

I woke up last night with severe chills, literally uncontrollable shaking. Woke up DH, he layered 2 more comforters on top of me, added another pair of thick socks and got our portable heater and pointed it directly at me. It took maybe an hour for it to stop. Tylenol is my bff right now, and so is Benadryl. I noticed I developed a small rash around my injection site. And of course that arm hurts like a mf; it’s not heavy but feels like I’ve been stabbed.

Now all my bones hurt like I’ve been run over by a bus and am having a mild-moderate headache. DH is scared for his turn; I’m usually tougher than him when I’m sick. Ima take Tylenol again.


----------



## zinacef

Ethengdurst said:


> I woke up last night with severe chills, literally uncontrollable shaking. Woke up DH, he layered 2 more comforters on top of me, added another pair of thick socks and got our portable heater and pointed it directly at me. It took maybe an hour for it to stop. Tylenol is my bff right now, and so is Benadryl. I noticed I developed a small rash around my injection site. And of course that arm hurts like a mf; it’s not heavy but feels like I’ve been stabbed.
> 
> Now all my bones hurt like I’ve been run over by a bus and am having a mild-moderate headache. DH is scared for his turn; I’m usually tougher than him when I’m sick. Ima take Tylenol again.


Did all of these occur on the day you got the second dose?  I’m getting the second one on feb 1 at 315 and working that night, I’m nervous because I actually called in on my first dose. We are extremely short in our unit right now.


----------



## Ethengdurst

zinacef said:


> Did all of these occur on the day you got the second dose?  I’m getting the second one on feb 1 at 315 and working that night, I’m nervous because I actually called in on my first dose. We are extremely short in our unit right now.


I got the 2nd dose in the morning and started feeling weak and tired a couple of hours after. But the severe chills etc started at night, around 3 am. I had a coworker who did the same as you, she worked that night and she could barely stand up and work. So I think it’s advisable not to come to work. Of course you might not get the same reaction so maybe feel it out first?


----------



## pixiejenna

I was shocked that my dad wants the vaccine. He’s not anti vax by any means but said no to the flu shot. He used to get them yearly when my mom was alive because of her COPD but not since. I registered him for the shot which was simple for me but probably would have taken a lot longer for him since he’s not tech savvy and the section for entering your birthdate was a reel and he was born in 1935 it felt like I spinned it forever I could see a older person getting very flustered with it. Now we just have to wait for him to be able to schedule the appointment. My county requires registration though their portal to be able to receive the shot. not sure how it will be in other counties in my state especially when we go into the next phase.  I will probably register myself too, I’ve been waiting to hear for new info from my work about it. I’m probably better off just registering myself because I haven’t really heard anything new yet from work. The girl who does my nails her daughter is working at Walgreens and is in school to become a pharmacist and she was able to get her first shot. But it;s weird because from what she said is they aren’t administering them at the store but a off site location and the one for her was a nursing home in town. It just seemed weird to have a nursing home be the location given how much covid has run rampant in them. I would feel hesitant to go to one to get the shot.


----------



## BigPurseSue

LemonDrop said:


> I have heard a few instances of people getting standby shots.  Like showing up toward the end of the night at pharmacies and getting a shot that was prepared for someone who no-showed.  Once they prepare the shot to be used it has to be used or destroyed. I have also heard about shot fairs (I don't know what else you would call them) bringing in planned standbys. If I needed to get my loved one a shot right now I might start taking then to the pharmacy 30 mins prior to close.  Especially if we could just safely go through the drive thru to ask if there might be a chance that evening.



The Washington Post ran a story about people who've been lucky enough to get leftover vaccine:


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/lucky-few-hit-covid-19-vaccine-jackpot-for-rare-extra-doses/2021/01/22/6fff0f02-5c77-11eb-a849-6f9423a75ffd_story.html
		


And there was a story about the crazy scramble for vaccine, and all the things people have been doing to try to score a shot or an appointment for a shot for their loved ones: 


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/01/16/covid-vaccine-hunt/


----------



## whateve

When I signed up for my shot, I had to give them my mother's maiden name. I wonder why they required that. It seems dangerous to have to enter that online.


----------



## theyouthfountainteam

It has taken my job and my kids future. I was earning good  in blog writing , now jobless . I hate this corona virus.


----------



## nitneet

theyouthfountainteam said:


> It has taken my job and my kids future. I was earning good  in blog writing , now jobless . I hate this corona virus.


I am sorry to hear about your situation. I worked in the hospitality/tourism industry and I lost mine too. Hope things get better soon


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> When I signed up for my shot, I had to give them my mother's maiden name. I wonder why they required that. It seems dangerous to have to enter that online.


I have not gotten my vaccine scheduled yet, but I am noticing a lot of places requesting information prior to scheduling, and then after you enter all the information the response is "we do not have any supply of vaccines now. We will contact you if we get some in".

This is a scam, with most places.
I made the mistake of registering once and not doing it again. They were asking questions that are truly none of their business like: what is your pcp's name? what is you dentist's name? What is your chiropractor's name? date of birth, home phone, cell phone, work email, private email, social security, and more...
There is NO REASON to ask all these questions other then to create marketing lists which they can sell for a lot of money.
The one with your mother' maiden name is a huge red flag. They can access bank accounts with that information.
These lists can also be sold to hackers in the dark web.

My recommendation is :
If the registration requires anything non-standard, skip it altogether. If you don't then in the best case scenario, you have added yourself to their marketing list. In the worst, you have just sold your identity to the devil.


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> I have not gotten my vaccine scheduled yet, but I am noticing a lot of places requesting information prior to scheduling, and then after you enter all the information the response is "we do not have any supply of vaccines now. We will contact you if we get some in".
> 
> This is a scam, with most places.
> I made the mistake of registering once and not doing it again. They were asking questions that are truly none of their business like: what is your pcp's name? what is you dentist's name? What is your chiropractor's name? date of birth, home phone, cell phone, work email, private email, social security, and more...
> There is NO REASON to ask all these questions other then to create marketing lists which they can sell for a lot of money.
> The one with your mother' maiden name is a huge red flag. They can access bank accounts with that information.
> These lists can also be sold to hackers in the dark web.
> 
> My recommendation is :
> If the registration requires anything non-standard, skip it altogether. If you don't then in the best case scenario, you have added yourself to their marketing list. In the worst, you have just sold your identity to the devil.


The thing is, it was legit. It was the county website and I did get my first shot through it.


----------



## foosy

whateve said:


> The thing is, it was legit. It was the county website and I did get my first shot through it.


Glad for you it was legit, and yet they should have NOT requested that piece of information.

Even HHS is advertising warning of scams: https://oig.hhs.gov/coronavirus/vaccine-scams2020.pdf


----------



## bag-mania

Here’s some positive news.  Johnson & Johnson is expected to release its vaccine’s phase 3 trial results next week. If all goes well it should clear the path for getting approval and production, although it may take several weeks before it will be in distribution. Early reports say it is 89.3%  effective against the UK variant of Covid. 

The best thing about the J&J vaccine is it will only require one dose.


----------



## holiday123

bag-mania said:


> Here’s some positive news.  Johnson & Johnson is expected to release its vaccine’s phase 3 trial results next week. If all goes well it should clear the path for getting approval and production, although it may take several weeks before it will be in distribution. Early reports say it is 89.3%  effective against the UK variant of Covid.
> 
> The best thing about the J&J vaccine is it will only require one dose.


And it ships frozen in single dose vials and can be stored in the fridge up to 28 days if the EUA follows the same guidance as the ENSEMBLE study did. That plus one dose vs. 2 will put them top of my list. I may be a little biased though because I worked on that particular study...now if one of the manufacturers could put the VAX in a pre-filled syringe they would take the prize!


----------



## LemonDrop

I heard that Johnson and Johnson vaccines will mostly be sent to areas of the world that don't have the infrastructure to keep doses stored at temps similar to Pfizer/Moderna and don't have systems in place to monitor and follow up with second appointments.


----------



## bag-mania

The benefits of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine could be in the long term. They claim it is safer to take. I read that volunteers had only mild reactions after receiving it, with less than 10% experiencing fever. It is slightly less effective but its trial took place later than the others in the US, as well as in South Africa and Latin America where variants were appearing. Some say that Pfizer and Moderna wouldn't score as highly as they did if they were tested today.

If Covid is here to stay like the flu I can see most people wanting to go for a single shot vaccine.


----------



## foosy

bag-mania said:


> Here’s some positive news.  Johnson & Johnson is expected to release its vaccine’s phase 3 trial results next week. If all goes well it should clear the path for getting approval and production, although it may take several weeks before it will be in distribution. Early reports say it is 89.3%  effective against the UK variant of Covid.
> 
> The best thing about the J&J vaccine is it will only require one dose.


Unfortunately, I read that it is only 66% effective, and even less with the UK and SA variants...


----------



## bag-mania

foosy said:


> Unfortunately, I read that it is only 66% effective, and even less with the UK and SA variants...



What I saw this morning is it is 66% effective at preventing symptomatic disease, 85% effective preventing severe illness, and 100% effective against hospitalization or death. So you may get sick but it won't become life threatening.


----------



## Chanbal

Ethengdurst said:


> I woke up last night with severe chills, literally uncontrollable shaking. Woke up DH, he layered 2 more comforters on top of me, added another pair of thick socks and got our portable heater and pointed it directly at me. It took maybe an hour for it to stop. Tylenol is my bff right now, and so is Benadryl. I noticed I developed a small rash around my injection site. And of course that arm hurts like a mf; it’s not heavy but feels like I’ve been stabbed.
> 
> Now all my bones hurt like I’ve been run over by a bus and am having a mild-moderate headache. DH is scared for his turn; I’m usually tougher than him when I’m sick. Ima take Tylenol again.


I hope you are feeling better today. Did you get the Pfizer or Moderna? Thanks for sharing your symptoms, it's very helpful for us.


----------



## Chanbal

I thought this article might be helpful here.

“We do not recommend premedication with ibuprofen or Tylenol before COVID-19 vaccines due to the lack of data on how it impacts the vaccine-induced antibody responses,” Dr. Simone Wildes, an infectious disease expert and member of Massachusetts’ COVID-19 Vaccine Advisory Group, told the network."









						Pain relievers may dull effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccine, experts warn
					

Experts are warning that over-the-counter pain relievers such as Aspirin, Tylenol or ibuprofen could dull the effectiveness of coronavirus vaccines. As the US continues to roll out vaccines from bo…




					nypost.com


----------



## Ethengdurst

Chanbal said:


> I hope you are feeling better today. Did you get the Pfizer or Moderna? Thanks for sharing your symptoms, it's very helpful for us.


I got the Moderna. I’m feeling much better thanks! The chills/weakness/headache only lasted 2 days for me, I heard from some friends theirs lasted up to 3 days. But the arm pain is till there, though not as bad, just a stinging now. Although it itches once in awhile, and it’s developed a big red lump over it. But I’m sure it’s gonna go away.

What really helped me was the Tylenol I think,and lots of rest. I do not wish for anyone what I experienced but as far as I know and heard it seems inevitable  with the second dose.


----------



## LemonDrop

Seen at the grocery store today: 2 people without masks   STILL??? I can't imagine walking around feeling so special.
also: An employee pulled his mask down to sneeze.  lovely. I actually finally felt a bit relaxed shopping today. The first time since March.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> Seen at the grocery store today: 2 people without masks   STILL??? I can't imagine walking around feeling so special.
> also: An employee pulled his mask down to sneeze.  lovely. I actually finally felt a bit relaxed shopping today. The first time since March.


I wish I could do this to people like that:


----------



## dolali

Ethengdurst said:


> I woke up last night with severe chills, literally uncontrollable shaking. Woke up DH, he layered 2 more comforters on top of me, added another pair of thick socks and got our portable heater and pointed it directly at me. It took maybe an hour for it to stop. Tylenol is my bff right now, and so is Benadryl. I noticed I developed a small rash around my injection site. And of course that arm hurts like a mf; it’s not heavy but feels like I’ve been stabbed.
> 
> Now all my bones hurt like I’ve been run over by a bus and am having a mild-moderate headache. DH is scared for his turn; I’m usually tougher than him when I’m sick. Ima take Tylenol again.






Ethengdurst said:


> I got the Moderna. I’m feeling much better thanks! The chills/weakness/headache only lasted 2 days for me, I heard from some friends theirs lasted up to 3 days. But the arm pain is till there, though not as bad, just a stinging now. Although it itches once in awhile, and it’s developed a big red lump over it. But I’m sure it’s gonna go away.
> 
> What really helped me was the Tylenol I think,and lots of rest. I do not wish for anyone what I experienced but as far as I know and heard it seems inevitable  with the second dose.




This really scares me! I am supposed to get my second shot of the Moderna vaccine on Feb 11th. I live by myself and the thought of having severe symptoms scares the heck out of me. However, getting Covid will be 100,000,000 times worse, so I will definitely follow through with the second shot. Thank you for sharing your experience as it helps me to be better prepared!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> I thought this article might be helpful here.
> 
> “We do not recommend premedication with ibuprofen or Tylenol before COVID-19 vaccines due to the lack of data on how it impacts the vaccine-induced antibody responses,” Dr. Simone Wildes, an infectious disease expert and member of Massachusetts’ COVID-19 Vaccine Advisory Group, told the network."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pain relievers may dull effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccine, experts warn
> 
> 
> Experts are warning that over-the-counter pain relievers such as Aspirin, Tylenol or ibuprofen could dull the effectiveness of coronavirus vaccines. As the US continues to roll out vaccines from bo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Great. When I took the vaccine, I asked, and they told me to take Motrin. I took some Tylenol a few minutes after the shot and Aleve a few hours later.


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> This really scares me! I am supposed to get my second shot of the Moderna vaccine on Feb 11th. I live by myself and the thought of having severe symptoms scares the heck out of me. However, getting Covid will be 100,000,000 times worse, so I will definitely follow through with the second shot. Thank you for sharing your experience as it helps me to be better prepared!


I'll be waiting to hear about your experience. I'm getting my second shot on Feb 13.


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> I'll be waiting to hear about your experience. I'm getting my second shot on Feb 13.




I will make sure to share it. Although we may all have different reactions, I think it is helpful to hear other people's experiences.


----------



## Ethengdurst

dolali said:


> This really scares me! I am supposed to get my second shot of the Moderna vaccine on Feb 11th. I live by myself and the thought of having severe symptoms scares the heck out of me. However, getting Covid will be 100,000,000 times worse, so I will definitely follow through with the second shot. Thank you for sharing your experience as it helps me to be better prepared!


I wish you better luck than me. I advise you to have all you might need within arm’s reach: extra blankets/sweaters/socks, a portable heater, a jug of water and some fever reducing medicine, i.e. Tylenol. My mistake in the beginning was I didn’t wake up my DH then stood up to get an extra blanket so the shivers/chills got worse. But I hope you will be one of the lucky ones who won’t have a severe reaction like me. And yes, it’s worth it if it makes me alot less at risk of Covid.


----------



## Ethengdurst

whateve said:


> I'll be waiting to hear about your experience. I'm getting my second shot on Feb 13.


My DH will get it the same date as you. I plan to miss work then and be there for him. Although he’s always been tougher healthwise than me (rarely gets sick), so hopefully won’t affect him as much as it did me.


----------



## pixiejenna

LemonDrop said:


> Seen at the grocery store today: 2 people without masks   STILL??? I can't imagine walking around feeling so special.
> also: An employee pulled his mask down to sneeze.  lovely. I actually finally felt a bit relaxed shopping today. The first time since March.



It has never ended oh the stories I could tell.


----------



## LemonDrop

@dolali @whateve well at least we have each other on here. Mine is Feb 15   Moderna.


----------



## pixiejenna

A Seattle hospital had a freezer break down so hundreds of people lined up because they had to give out at least 800+ doses before the vaccine would have expired.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Here's one more thing to be aware of: When you go to get your second shot make sure it's the same vaccine as the first shot. 

Today DH got an e-mail from the medical clinic at work reminding him that the appointment for his second Moderna shot is coming up. One problem: he got the Pfizer vaccine.  The rollout of these vaccinations has been truly chaotic from the IT all the way down to the management of the clinics. Take your vaccination card to your appointment for the second shot and make sure the brand is double-checked.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's one more thing to be aware of: When you go to get your second shot make sure it's the same vaccine as the first shot.
> 
> Today DH got an e-mail from the medical clinic at work reminding him that the appointment for his second Moderna shot is coming up. One problem: he got the Pfizer vaccine.  The rollout of these vaccinations has been truly chaotic from the IT all the way down to the management of the clinics. Take your vaccination card to your appointment for the second shot and make sure the brand is double-checked.


The clinics my county is running only do one drug on a particular day. I guess so they don't make this kind of mistake.


----------



## Mimmy

whateve said:


> Great. When I took the vaccine, I asked, and they told me to take Motrin. I took some Tylenol a few minutes after the shot and Aleve a few hours later.


There was a study done at Duke many years ago that showed that some infants and young children had a decreased immune response to vaccines if given acetaminophen prior to certain vaccines.

This was only replicated in one other study that I am aware of. Other studies showed no difference in immune response. There is no study to my knowledge that showed this same phenomenon in adults.

Even the study they are talking about only related to acetaminophen given before the vaccines, not at the time of the vaccine or after.

I work in a pediatric practice and although we don’t recommend giving any acetaminophen prior to our patients getting their vaccines we do recommend they take it after getting vaccines if needed. I took acetaminophen after my 1st shot and I still plan to take it after my 2nd one.

ETA: People should make their own informed decisions or consult their own health care providers.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> I heard that Johnson and Johnson vaccines will mostly be sent to areas of the world that don't have the infrastructure to keep doses stored at temps similar to Pfizer/Moderna and don't have systems in place to monitor and follow up with second appointments.


Is the US not using the UK Oxford Zeneca vaccine?


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> I heard that Johnson and Johnson vaccines will mostly be sent to areas of the world that don't have the infrastructure to keep doses stored at temps similar to Pfizer/Moderna and don't have systems in place to monitor and follow up with second appointments.


Most of the Oxford vaccine will be distributed to poorer countries


----------



## JenJBS

One change I've noticed over the last months, that I believe comes from the Covid pandemic, is that I'm make more 'safe'/certain choices. Comfort foods, rather than trying new foods. Any stores I do go to, are stores I'm familiar with. I've bought multiples of things I've loved for years (clothes/shoes/etc) but The last 10 months I feel like I'm doing it even more so. Including buying bag styles I know I love in different colors, and buying jewelry I love in a different metal, but same style. So I am certain of the quality of these new purchases, and that they will work for me without being able to try them on in a store. I think with all the uncertainty the pandemic has brought, I've wanted some things that I can be certain about, and that feel 'safe'.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> One change I've noticed over the last months, that I believe comes from the Covid pandemic, is that I'm make more 'safe'/certain choices. Comfort foods, rather than trying new foods. Any stores I do go to, are stores I'm familiar with. I've bought multiples of things I've loved for years (clothes/shoes/etc) but The last 10 months I feel like I'm doing it even more so. Including buying bag styles I know I love in different colors, and buying jewelry I love in a different metal, but same style. So I am certain of the quality of these new purchases, and that they will work for me without being able to try them on in a store. I think with all the uncertainty the pandemic has brought, I've wanted some things that I can be certain about, and that feel 'safe'.


Agree! 
Also for me, I just want fun, and lighthearted crazy designs!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

elvisfan4life said:


> Is the US not using the UK Oxford Zeneca vaccine?


Moderna and Pfizer only atm.


----------



## makeupbyomar

This is the maximum number of people allowed in the make-up trailer... 4. And 3 Make-up Artists is the maximum number of Make-up Artists allowed on this Production to accommodate a maximum of 10 performers. I was there to pick up actor bags before going back into the studio when I took this pic.

Before COVID there would be 5 MuA's processing in the trailer at the same time, and 3 MuA's touching up performers on set.


----------



## whateve

makeupbyomar said:


> This is the maximum number of people allowed in the make-up trailer... 4. And 3 Make-up Artists is the maximum number of Make-up Artists allowed on this Production to accommodate a maximum of 10 performers. I was there to pick up actor bags before going back into the studio when I took this pic.
> 
> Before COVID there would be 5 MuA's processing in the trailer at the same time, and 3 MuA's touching up performers on set.
> 
> View attachment 4974788


It's good you are working. Are many make up artists out of work due to the limitations?


----------



## makeupbyomar

whateve said:


> It's good you are working. Are many make up artists out of work due to the limitations?


Yes, thanks. Yeah right now most are not working, as some productions have wrapped and some are just beginning prep, but the rumour mill says it's going to be super busy starting in the Spring, so everyone should be working even with the limitations in place.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> Great. When I took the vaccine, I asked, and they told me to take Motrin. I took some Tylenol a few minutes after the shot and Aleve a few hours later.


I believe it's fine to take after. Just not before.


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Is the US not using the UK Oxford Zeneca vaccine?


It hasn't been approved in the US or Canada for use yet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I have had a few nightmares where I am maskless at a public place, and I am dodging people while holding my breath.
When I wake up,  I am relieved that it was only a dream!


----------



## Christiflora

foosy said:


> Unfortunately, I read that it is only 66% effective, and even less with the UK and SA variants...


This relatively low percentage of effectiveness worries me.  I read that the US government is counting on the J&J vaccine in addition to Pfizer and Moderna to vaccinate the entire country.  There is a good chance that US will be distributing J&J vaccine starting February, while it is running out of the other two approved vaccines.  Given that it is so difficult to get an appointment for the vaccine now due to unavailability of Pfizer/Moderna, I do not want to waste my chance of getting a more effective vaccine by accepting the single doze, J&J vaccine.  Am I being foolish to refuse the J&J vaccine?  
I need a vaccine that gives me high protection, because I want to cruise/travel in the the future.  Do not want to be stuck in a foreign country without adequate medical capability.  If I need to wait longer for Pfizer or Moderna vaccine, I do not mind staying in lock down mode for a few more months.  What do you think I should do?


----------



## whateve

Christiflora said:


> This relatively low percentage of effectiveness worries me.  I read that the US government is counting on the J&J vaccine in addition to Pfizer and Moderna to vaccinate the entire country.  There is a good chance that US will be distributing J&J vaccine starting February, while it is running out of the other two approved vaccines.  Given that it is so difficult to get an appointment for the vaccine now due to unavailability of Pfizer/Moderna, I do not want to waste my chance of getting a more effective vaccine by accepting the single doze, J&J vaccine.  Am I being foolish to refuse the J&J vaccine?
> I need a vaccine that gives me high protection, because I want to cruise/travel in the the future.  Do not want to be stuck in a foreign country without adequate medical capability.  If I need to wait longer for Pfizer or Moderna vaccine, I do not mind staying in lock down mode for a few more months.  What do you think I should do?


I'm glad I don't have to make that decision. At any rate, you don't have to make the decision now. I guess if nothing else was available I would take the J&J vaccine and hope that down the road I could also get one of the others.


----------



## justwatchin

Sunshine mama said:


> I have had a few nightmares where I am maskless at a public place, and I am dodging people while holding my breath.
> When I wake up,  I am relieved that it was only a dream!


I find myself holding my breath when I come across someone not wearing a mask at the grocery store


----------



## Sunshine mama

justwatchin said:


> I find myself holding my breath when I come across someone not wearing a mask at the grocery store


I do this too!


----------



## arnott

Went to my favourite Pasta Restaurant for the first time since Dine-In reopened, and they no longer do fresh ground pepper because of Covid!   When I asked for it they gave me packets of pepper instead!   Plus the Parmesan Cheese and and Chilli Flakes were provided in take out sauce containers with lids on instead of their usual glass containers with holes at the top they usually have at the table.


----------



## BigPurseSue

arnott said:


> Went to my favourite Pasta Restaurant for the first time since Dine-In reopened, and they no longer do fresh ground pepper because of Covid!   When I asked for it they gave me packets of pepper instead!   Plus the Parmesan Cheese and and Chilli Flakes were provided in take out sauce containers with lids on instead of their usual glass containers with holes at the top they usually have at the table.



Last fall I took my mom to her favorite burger place--in a desperate bid to try to calm her down as she has Alzheimer's. Strange to think but it was just one of two times I've been in a sit-down restaurant in the past year since all this started, both times efforts to try to calm my mom. Anyhow everything was provided in packets or small takeout containers. The drink and ice dispenser station was cordoned off like a crime scene. The condiment station was as well. Employees were circulating warily with masks and bottles of sanitizer. It was eerie.


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> Went to my favourite Pasta Restaurant for the first time since Dine-In reopened, and they no longer do fresh ground pepper because of Covid!   When I asked for it they gave me packets of pepper instead!   Plus the Parmesan Cheese and and Chilli Flakes were provided in take out sauce containers with lids on instead of their usual glass containers with holes at the top they usually have at the table.



That has been typical in restaurants since Covid began. I can understand why  restaurant employees don’t want to have to clean the  glass containers each and every time a customer handles it. It’s safer and more sanitary to provide the little plastic cups. Sadly a lot of the niceties of dining out must be sacrificed in the name of safety.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Christiflora said:


> This relatively low percentage of effectiveness worries me.  I read that the US government is counting on the J&J vaccine in addition to Pfizer and Moderna to vaccinate the entire country.  There is a good chance that US will be distributing J&J vaccine starting February, while it is running out of the other two approved vaccines.  Given that it is so difficult to get an appointment for the vaccine now due to unavailability of Pfizer/Moderna, I do not want to waste my chance of getting a more effective vaccine by accepting the single doze, J&J vaccine.  Am I being foolish to refuse the J&J vaccine?
> I need a vaccine that gives me high protection, because I want to cruise/travel in the the future.  Do not want to be stuck in a foreign country without adequate medical capability.  If I need to wait longer for Pfizer or Moderna vaccine, I do not mind staying in lock down mode for a few more months.  What do you think I should do?



This concerns me too. Will we be able to choose the vaccine we prefer? Or will our healthcare provider decide it for us? 

I was talking to a lady in healthcare who was among the first group to get the vaccine here. She claimed that if she had decided to wait to get vaccinated she would have had to fill out a mountain of paperwork explaining why and then--even worse--she would be bumped to the bottom of the vaccination waiting-list and likely wouldn't get vaccinated until everyone else has probably in June or July. I failed to ask whether it was her healthcare provider or the county health department which was inflicting such a draconian policy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ap.

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's one more thing to be aware of: When you go to get your second shot make sure it's the same vaccine as the first shot.
> 
> Today DH got an e-mail from the medical clinic at work reminding him that the appointment for his second Moderna shot is coming up. One problem: he got the Pfizer vaccine.  The rollout of these vaccinations has been truly chaotic from the IT all the way down to the management of the clinics. Take your vaccination card to your appointment for the second shot and make sure the brand is double-checked.



Current guidance is I f you have no choice with the second vaccine, you can mix and match the Pfizer and Moderna vaccine.  Please do not forgo your second shot just because it isn’t the same brand as your first.

With regards to the effectiveness of the J&J vaccine, it is better than not being vaccinated. And J&J is running a trial on a booster shot to their single dose (essentially a 2-shot regimen). I expect it will be near as effective as the Pfizer and Moderna as they were around 60-70% effective with a single dose IIRC.

I also want to remind people that there are more infectious variants present (the US has not been surveying widely and thoroughly so think of it like roaches - if there’s a report of a sighting, there are likely many instances that we haven’t seen in this country) so upgrade your masks (ideally to N95/KN95) and make sure they fit properly with no leaks.


----------



## bag-mania

It will be awhile before we have the luxury of picking and choosing which vaccine we prefer. At this point the important thing is to get vaccinated. If someone offered me the Johnson & Johnson or Noravax vaccines tomorrow I’d jump at the chance. I’m in Phase 3 and probably won’t be able to get any of them any time soon.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Went to my favourite Pasta Restaurant for the first time since Dine-In reopened, and they no longer do fresh ground pepper because of Covid!   When I asked for it they gave me packets of pepper instead!   Plus the Parmesan Cheese and and Chilli Flakes were provided in take out sauce containers with lids on instead of their usual glass containers with holes at the top they usually have at the table.


This is going to be a hardship on our Mexican restaurants and Pho places, and probably a lot of other non-fast food places. Most Mexican places have a salsa bar with lots of choices you can scoop up as needed. It will be expensive and wasteful for them to have to individually pack up containers for each customer. The Pho places have hoisin and chili sauce along with other bottles on the tables. Even when people got Pho to go, each customer got to put in their own condiments in the amounts they preferred. 

For pasta, it is nearly a must for me to have freshly grated parmesan on mine, like they do at Olive Garden, grating until you say stop. I wonder how Olive Garden is going to adapt. Also, when they make those salads at your table, I guess they'll have to stop that too. 

There is a huge difference between freshly ground pepper and pre-packaged pepper!

I wonder if it will ever go back to the way it was. 

I suspect these restrictions will make the restaurant experience not as good as it used to be for a lot of people, and that will hurt already struggling restaurants.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> This is going to be a hardship on our Mexican restaurants and Pho places, and probably a lot of other non-fast food places. Most Mexican places have a salsa bar with lots of choices you can scoop up as needed. It will be expensive and wasteful for them to have to individually pack up containers for each customer. The Pho places have hoisin and chili sauce along with other bottles on the tables. Even when people got Pho to go, each customer got to put in their own condiments in the amounts they preferred.
> 
> For pasta, it is nearly a must for me to have freshly grated parmesan on mine, like they do at Olive Garden, grating until you say stop. I wonder how Olive Garden is going to adapt. Also, when they make those salads at your table, I guess they'll have to stop that too.
> 
> *There is a huge difference between freshly ground pepper and pre-packaged pepper!*
> 
> I wonder if it will ever go back to the way it was.
> 
> I suspect these restrictions will make the restaurant experience not as good as it used to be for a lot of people, and that will hurt already struggling restaurants.



Yep,  I didn't even touch the prepackaged pepper!


----------



## foosy

Christiflora said:


> This relatively low percentage of effectiveness worries me.  I read that the US government is counting on the J&J vaccine in addition to Pfizer and Moderna to vaccinate the entire country.  There is a good chance that US will be distributing J&J vaccine starting February, while it is running out of the other two approved vaccines.  Given that it is so difficult to get an appointment for the vaccine now due to unavailability of Pfizer/Moderna, I do not want to waste my chance of getting a more effective vaccine by accepting the single doze, J&J vaccine.  Am I being foolish to refuse the J&J vaccine?
> I need a vaccine that gives me high protection, because I want to cruise/travel in the the future.  Do not want to be stuck in a foreign country without adequate medical capability.  If I need to wait longer for Pfizer or Moderna vaccine, I do not mind staying in lock down mode for a few more months.  What do you think I should do?


Most people would prefer a better vaccine, but if the choice is J&J or nothing, I would get J&J.
You mention you would rather stay in lockdown and wait. I would be continuing my precautious lifestyle even with a Pfizer or a Moderna vaccine. At least until herd immunity was reached. Further, both these companies have announced they are working on a third booster shot to provide higher immunity levels for the SA variant, so it is not like you are getting a "free pass to roam" with two shots.
By the time you wait, there could be newer variants that are more dangerous. I also want to be picky, but I don't think I can afford the risk.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> I have had a few nightmares where I am maskless at a public place, and I am dodging people while holding my breath.
> When I wake up,  I am relieved that it was only a dream!


Yes! I've had these dreams at least once a week!


----------



## Chanbal

bag-mania said:


> It will be awhile before we have the luxury of picking and choosing which vaccine we prefer. At this point the important thing is to get vaccinated. If someone offered me the Johnson & Johnson or Noravax vaccines tomorrow I’d jump at the chance. I’m in Phase 3 and probably won’t be able to get any of them any time soon.


Do you mean phase 1C? It's probably sometime around April. It is estimated that people in Phase 2 (16-49 years old without high-risk medical conditions) will get the vaccine in May-June. I didn't see anything yet for phase 3 (kids?).


----------



## whateve

Two weeks after we get our second shot, we'll start getting takeout food and visiting our son. Maybe I'll feel safe enough to venture into the UPS store when I need to return something. I wish things would change more so we could actually eat in restaurants, go to movies and travel, but I have no idea how long that will take.


----------



## foosy

Sunshine mama said:


> I have had a few nightmares where I am maskless at a public place, and I am dodging people while holding my breath.
> When I wake up,  I am relieved that it was only a dream!



You may want to check if you have sleep apnea.
Dreams like this may reflect your body needing a gasp of air. This is also why you wake up from such dreams.
 It might just be a dream, but you should listen to your body.

_Patients with obstructive sleep apnea (OSA) experience episodes of oxygen desaturation during their fragmented sleep and many have related nightmares. Reports of bad dreams involving feelings of suffocation and drowning are common among these patients, who often awake in fear or with palpitations. _


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> Do you mean phase 1C? It's probably sometime around April. It is estimated that people in Phase 2 (16-49 years old without high-risk medical conditions) will get the vaccine in May-June. I didn't see anything yet for phase 3 (kids?).



My state has different phases than where you live.

Here Phase 2 is Adults 16-64 at increased risk of severe COVID-19 illness due to comorbidities. Essential workers in critical utilities, transportation, food service, etc

Phase 3 is General population, including healthy adults age 16-64.

There is no specific Phase for kids here.


----------



## Chanbal

bag-mania said:


> My state has different phases than where you live.
> 
> Here Phase 2 is Adults 16-64 at increased risk of severe COVID-19 illness due to comorbidities. Essential workers in critical utilities, transportation, food service, etc
> 
> Phase 3 is General population, including healthy adults age 16-64.
> 
> There is no specific Phase for kids here.


Wow, the age gap for phase 3 in your state is big. Vaccines (safety/dose) are still being evaluated for kids.

Some vials contain extra doses of vaccine, and I read somewhere that some pharmacies are giving them to walk-ins just before closing time. You may want to check if your pharmacy is doing that.


----------



## jblended

jblended said:


> One of my worst fears is playing out. My mum's nurse, who works by her side all day, everyday at the hospital, has tested positive for covid. I hold out hope my mum has not caught it but, I would be lying if I said I wasn't petrified.
> My mum is calm and hopeful for the best, refusing to worry about the _possibility_ she has been infected and awaiting her testing appointment (it's ideal to test several days after a known exposure to get an accurate result).
> The waiting game is not fun. I'm trying not to let this engulf me and to take a leaf out of my mum's book, living each moment fully and crossing each bridge when we get to it.


I'm thrilled to say mum has tested negative! Big sigh of relief from me (and many tears of gratitude shed)!
More of the staff around her have begun testing positive, so the new procedure will be to get everyone tested every 4 days to help curb any outbreaks.
I am trying to make peace with the fact that this is a constant risk. Stressing myself out will not help either of us navigate this situation. I'd feel so much calmer if she were eligible for the vaccine! Hopefully she will get some indirect protection as people around her get vaccinated.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> Two weeks after we get our second shot, we'll start getting takeout food and visiting our son. Maybe I'll feel safe enough to venture into the UPS store when I need to return something. I wish things would change more so we could actually eat in restaurants, go to movies and travel, but I have no idea how long that will take.


I think UPS stores are OK, masks are mandatory there, and people keep a distance. I had to go to one recently and felt relatively safe. I'm afraid of restaurants, since people can't eat with masks. I don't miss much going to movies, but not being able to travel is difficult. So many people sick, businesses closed, it's a nightmare.


----------



## Chanbal

Are there any news from @hermes_lemming? She was always posting here, I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## whateve

Chanbal said:


> I think UPS stores are OK, masks are mandatory there, and people keep a distance. I had to go to one recently and felt relatively safe. I'm afraid of restaurants, since people can't eat with masks. I don't miss much going to movies, but not being able to travel is difficult. So many people sick, businesses closed, it's a nightmare.


Even if I felt safe to go in, DH won't let me take any chances. The last time I had to ship something with UPS, we put it on the hood of the car, called the store, and asked them to come out and get it. DH wouldn't even let me open the window to get the receipt.

I'd like to buy some alcohol in my Instacart order but I'd have to open the door to show my ID, and DH doesn't want me to do that either.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

foosy said:


> You may want to check if you have sleep apnea.
> Dreams like this may reflect your body needing a gasp of air. This is also why you wake up from such dreams.
> It might just be a dream, but you should listen to your body.
> 
> _Patients with obstructive sleep apnea (OSA) experience episodes of oxygen desaturation during their fragmented sleep and many have related nightmares. Reports of bad dreams involving feelings of suffocation and drowning are common among these patients, who often awake in fear or with palpitations. _


Thank you.


----------



## ILP

muddledmint said:


> We need to be like Israel and vaccinate 24 hours a day 7 days a week until everyone who wants it has gotten it.





muddledmint said:


> We need to be like Israel and vaccinate 24 hours a day 7 days a week until everyone who wants it has gotten it.


Israel has also done extensive outreach to all citizens in both Hebrew and Arabic to make sure all communities get educated and vaccinated and they had a distribution plan in place before there was even a vaccine ready. And they don’t waste extra.  Thankfully, the US has new leadership but we are wayyy behind because of prior lack of leadership.


----------



## Chanbal

whateve said:


> Even if I felt safe to go in, DH won't let me take any chances. The last time I had to ship something with UPS, we put it on the hood of the car, called the store, and asked them to come out and get it. DH wouldn't even let me open the window to get the receipt.
> 
> I'd like to buy some alcohol in my Instacart order but I'd have to open the door to show my ID, and DH doesn't want me to do that either.


I can't blame him, this virus is pretty scary. People that deliver Instacart orders wear masks, and if you order wine, they scan your driver's license without touching it. It you have a mask and a face shield when opening the door, I think you would be OK.


----------



## Christiflora

foosy said:


> Most people would prefer a better vaccine, but if the choice is J&J or nothing, I would get J&J.
> You mention you would rather stay in lockdown and wait. I would be continuing my precautious lifestyle even with a Pfizer or a Moderna vaccine. At least until herd immunity was reached. Further, both these companies have announced they are working on a third booster shot to provide higher immunity levels for the SA variant, so it is not like you are getting a "free pass to roam" with two shots.
> By the time you wait, there could be newer variants that are more dangerous. I also want to be picky, but I don't think I can afford the risk.


Everyone’s situation is different, and vaccine availability is also different in different states.  I got the answer for myself after various responses and additional research.  I am now in Group 1B.  If the wait is a few weeks, I would rather wait for the more effective vaccine.  Hate to have to go through the suffering and inconvenience just to get near 60% effectiveness.  If I had to wait for months for the desired vaccine, then of course I would take whatever is available to protect myself from getting seriously sick with irreversible health damage or dying.  While I wait for my vaccine, I would exercise caution, so I do not get exposed or contribute to the problem.
At present, we know very little about the virus.  We may very likely need a yearly booster shot Of upgraded vaccines to combat future strains.  Besides, it is possible that I can be among the unlikely 5% even if I get the Moderna of Pfizer vaccine.  Therefore, I would be continuing to wear a mask and limit outdoor trips for a long while.  Someday, I hope I can freely travel again when the world achieves herd immunity and we have a good handle of vaccine needs.


----------



## foosy

Christiflora said:


> Everyone’s situation is different, and vaccine availability is also different in different states.  I got the answer for myself after various responses and additional research.  I am now in Group 1B.  If the wait is a few weeks, I would rather wait for the more effective vaccine.  Hate to have to go through the suffering and inconvenience just to get near 60% effectiveness.  If I had to wait for months for the desired vaccine, then of course I would take whatever is available to protect myself from getting seriously sick with irreversible health damage or dying.  While I wait for my vaccine, I would exercise caution, so I do not get exposed or contribute to the problem.
> At present, we know very little about the virus.  We may very likely need a yearly booster shot Of upgraded vaccines to combat future strains.  Besides, it is possible that I can be among the unlikely 5% even if I get the Moderna of Pfizer vaccine.  Therefore, I would be continuing to wear a mask and limit outdoor trips for a long while.  Someday, I hope I can freely travel again when the world achieves herd immunity and we have a good handle of vaccine needs.


How can you guarantee that you get a certain brand?
It is not like a choice is given.
You will probably need to research the venue and track what shipments they receive and then schedule for the batch that has the vaccine of your choice. Not impossible, but very difficult....


----------



## whateve

foosy said:


> How can you guarantee that you get a certain brand?
> It is not like a choice is given.
> You will probably need to research the venue and track what shipments they receive and then schedule for the batch that has the vaccine of your choice. Not impossible, but very difficult....


We didn't know what vaccine we would receive until we showed up for our appointment.


----------



## whateve

I thought this was interesting.








						Why West Virginia's Winning The Race To Get COVID-19 Vaccine Into Arms
					

To get vaccines into long-term care facilities, West Virginia was the only state to opt out of a federal partnership with CVS and Walgreens. Instead, a network of smaller pharmacies got a jump-start.




					www.npr.org
				






Our county is doing vaccinations through county public health. They are working 9-5 Monday through Saturday. I wonder if they had more vaccine if they would expand their hours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I have been reading a lot of articles that say indoor dining at restaurants is not safe.  However,  I see a lot of indoor dining.  
Am I missing something here? I just don't understand how people can dine indoor at restaurants!


----------



## V0N1B2

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been reading a lot of articles that say indoor dining at restaurants is not safe.  However,  I see a lot of indoor dining.
> Am I missing something here? I just don't understand how people can dine indoor at restaurants!


I've been indoor dining since June/July or whenever they reopened retail here.  We go out for dinner at least once a week. But then again, not much in my life has changed since this all began almost a year ago. I still go to the office everyday, I still drive out to see my mum every week, I physically go grocery shopping... the only thing that's changed is that I wear a mask in all public places (which has been the law here for some time now) and use hand sanitizer a lot more often than before. 

Where I live, restaurants, pubs, bars etc are all open and the health inspectors come through regularly. If they're in violation of anything, they're shut down. Restaurants have limited seating capacity and have plexiglass barriers between the already well spaced tables. You are required to wear a mask any time that you are not seated at your table. Walking in, going to the washroom, leaving... you gotta have your mask on. All employees have masks on. Restaurants and bars have to stop serving alcohol at 9 or 10 pm, as TPTB feel that alcohol makes people too friendly I guess.  There is no live music, and any background music or sports play-by-play on the TVs has to be below a certain volume in an effort to keep people from shouting and propelling their saliva/germs into the atmosphere.
I've even been to a (night)club *gasp* and let me tell,you, I'm glad I'm not in my 20s right now because I can't imagine it's fun at all.  A club in my town started doing an all you can eat dinner a month or so ago. Can't blame them for wanting to stay in business. We went for dinner at 7:30 and to our surprise there were actually people in there to drink   We thought everyone in there was there for the food. Apparently you can't just walk in, I believe to have to book a table in advance. There's is no DJ, just some house music playing not very loud.  There is no dance floor, cuz that's not allowed, and the tables are spaced really far apart and they're surrounded by plexiglass. You have to stay at your table the whole time unless you're going to the bathroom or something.  Like the restaurants, you have to wear your mask any time you're not seated at your table.  It was just such a weird scene. So if you see some hottie, you can't flirt and saunter over to his/her table and practice your best hookup lines.  You aren't allowed to mingle with anyone that isn't seated with your party. (just like in the restaurants) I kept thinking like what's the point of going out to a club but hey, young people gotta have some kind of outlet I guess.  Have some kind of normal or something.
PS: Don't go to a club and expect authentic Indian food. My naan looked like a giant Ritz cracker and was hard like a hockey puck.

It has been really interesting this past 10 months reading about all the different regions and their approaches to handling the pandemic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

V0N1B2 said:


> I've been indoor dining since June/July or whenever they reopened retail here.  We go out for dinner at least once a week. But then again, not much in my life has changed since this all began almost a year ago. I still go to the office everyday, I still drive out to see my mum every week, I physically go grocery shopping... the only thing that's changed is that I wear a mask in all public places (which has been the law here for some time now) and use hand sanitizer a lot more often than before.
> 
> Where I live, restaurants, pubs, bars etc are all open and the health inspectors come through regularly. If they're in violation of anything, they're shut down. Restaurants have limited seating capacity and have plexiglass barriers between the already well spaced tables. You are required to wear a mask any time that you are not seated at your table. Walking in, going to the washroom, leaving... you gotta have your mask on. All employees have masks on. Restaurants and bars have to stop serving alcohol at 9 or 10 pm, as TPTB feel that alcohol makes people too friendly I guess.  There is no live music, and any background music or sports play-by-play on the TVs has to be below a certain volume in an effort to keep people from shouting and propelling their saliva/germs into the atmosphere.
> I've even been to a (night)club *gasp* and let me tell,you, I'm glad I'm not in my 20s right now because I can't imagine it's fun at all.  A club in my town started doing an all you can eat dinner a month or so ago. Can't blame them for wanting to stay in business. We went for dinner at 7:30 and to our surprise there were actually people in there to drink   We thought everyone in there was there for the food. Apparently you can't just walk in, I believe to have to book a table in advance. There's is no DJ, just some house music playing not very loud.  There is no dance floor, cuz that's not allowed, and the tables are spaced really far apart and they're surrounded by plexiglass. You have to stay at your table the whole time unless you're going to the bathroom or something.  Like the restaurants, you have to wear your mask any time you're not seated at your table.  It was just such a weird scene. So if you see some hottie, you can't flirt and saunter over to his/her table and practice your best hookup lines.  You aren't allowed to mingle with anyone that isn't seated with your party. (just like in the restaurants) I kept thinking like what's the point of going out to a club but hey, young people gotta have some kind of outlet I guess.  Have some kind of normal or something.
> PS: Don't go to a club and expect authentic Indian food. My naan looked like a giant Ritz cracker and was hard like a hockey puck.
> 
> It has been really interesting this past 10 months reading about all the different regions and their approaches to handling the pandemic.


It seems like the places you visit in your neck of the woods are trying to LIMIT the spread. I say LIMIT, and not stop, because studies say indoor restaurant diners are twice more likely to get Covid19.
The places I've gone to pick up my orders are the polar opposite from what you described!
The restaurants operate as if there's no covid, except for the employees.
It's odd that the employees are all wearing masks, but the diners are all eating, of courses with no masks.
There is no social distancing whatsoever,  and even in the waiting area, people are seated right next to one another!!!!
The restaurants I went to pick up my food were all very similar in their operation!
On the other hand, all the Starbucks locations in the same vicinity are not allowing indoor seating/ dining.

I am glad you are well!

But my brother and his wife,  and 2 sons all have covid right now and are slowly recovering.  My brother thinks he got it from church,  where people were all masked(not N95, some just wearing flimsy cloth masks, and some hanging below their noses), and not social distancing. He was trying to figure out where he got it from his history, but since there was no contact tracing done,  he is not 100 percent sure.
So going back to my original post,  I can't understand how indoor dining can be ok. I don't understand.


----------



## TC1

Sunshine mama said:


> It seems like the places you visit in your neck of the woods are trying to LIMIT the spread. I say LIMIT, and not stop, because studies say indoor restaurant diners are twice more likely to get Covid19.
> The places I've gone to pick up my orders are the polar opposite from what you described!
> The restaurants operate as if there's no covid, except for the employees.
> It's odd that the employees are all wearing masks, but the diners are all eating, of courses with no masks.
> There is no social distancing whatsoever,  and even in the waiting area, people are seated right next to one another!!!!
> The restaurants I went to pick up my food were all very similar in their operation!
> On the other hand, all the Starbucks locations in the same vicinity are not allowing indoor seating/ dining.
> 
> I am glad you are well!
> 
> But my brother and his wife,  and 2 sons all have covid right now and are slowly recovering.  My brother thinks he got it from church,  where people were all masked(not N95, some just wearing flimsy cloth masks, and some hanging below their noses), and not social distancing. He was trying to figure out where he got it from his history, but since there was no contact tracing done,  he is not 100 percent sure.
> So going back to my original post,  I can't understand how indoor dining can be ok. I don't understand.


Bssed on the contact tracing. It is not being spread here in restaurants. Due to the precautions @VON1B2 mentioned above. It's the sociial gatherings where it's being spread..as you sre not following guiidelines when you're in your element.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> Bssed on the contact tracing. It is not being spread here in restaurants. Due to the precautions @VON1B2 mentioned above. It's the sociial gatherings where it's being spread..as you sre not following guiidelines when you're in your element.


Thank you for your input, but like I mentioned above,  the restaurants that I go to pick up my food do not have @von1b2's precautions in place.


----------



## TC1

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for your input, but like I mentioned above,  the restaurants that I go to pick up my food do not have @von1b2's precautions in place.


Indeed, depends on your location. We are both from Canada..not sure where you are. I see on social media packed restaurants in a lot of places. It's not the situation in my experience..but frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## bag-mania

Restaurants here have been at 25% capacity for indoor dining for the past few months. They will be allowed to go up to 50% capacity this week. The restaurants have either blocked off every other table so customers cannot sit there or else removed them entirely. There is a lot of space between customers. My favorite Mexican place takes your temperature with one of those forehead thermometers when you walk in.


----------



## foosy

Christiflora said:


> Everyone’s situation is different, and vaccine availability is also different in different states.  I got the answer for myself after various responses and additional research.  I am now in Group 1B.  If the wait is a few weeks, I would rather wait for the more effective vaccine.  Hate to have to go through the suffering and inconvenience just to get near 60% effectiveness.  If I had to wait for months for the desired vaccine, then of course I would take whatever is available to protect myself from getting seriously sick with irreversible health damage or dying.  While I wait for my vaccine, I would exercise caution, so I do not get exposed or contribute to the problem.
> At present, we know very little about the virus.  We may very likely need a yearly booster shot Of upgraded vaccines to combat future strains.  Besides, it is possible that I can be among the unlikely 5% even if I get the Moderna of Pfizer vaccine.  Therefore, I would be continuing to wear a mask and limit outdoor trips for a long while.  Someday, I hope I can freely travel again when the world achieves herd immunity and we have a good handle of vaccine needs.


Just read that the Russian Sputnik V vaccine has around a 90% efficacy in vaccinating against covid-19. Trial of on-going Phase-3 have been published in the reputable Lancet publication. This vaccine uses the same method as J&J and AstraZeneca, and apparently achieves higher protection, with no side-effects. While I do not believe this vaccine will make it to the US, I think that this is still a commendable milestone, and it will help inoculate a significant amount of people in the world, in our quest for global return to normalcy.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## SMElleJae

Hi everyone,

I’ve just read about half of this thread (from beginning) and please let me say that it has restored some of my faith in humanity due to the kindness Y’all show each other here. So, thank you for that.

My mother-in-law was diagnosed with Plasma Cell Leukemia in March 2019, so that year was spent mostly at home taking care of her or going to the cancer clinic until she died in November 2019. That experience nearly broke my brain from grief and worry and not doing anything else besides thinking about cancer 24/7. I have since started speaking to a therapist to work through some of that.

Then Covid hit - I am in WA state - and since I had accidentally ”discovered” Covid thanks to a vigilant person on social media, I saw it coming when cases first started popping up in China. When it made it to the US I pretty much went into “worst-case-scenario” mode (I am a worry wart as it is) and stocked up (but I wasn’t one of those people who raided stores, I spaced out purchases from different places).

I have always worked retail, mainly selling cosmetics, but have been utterly blessed to be married to a man who earns enough so I don’t have to work (although I always have anyway), and he has mostly worked from home since Spring 2020. We, alongside so many of you here, have not been able to understand the resistance to masking and other preventable measures, although we also worry about the people whose businesses and jobs have been impacted by the closures and restrictions.

So I have mostly been homebound for two years, and as an extrovert, keeping busy and trying not to lose my mind has been a struggle on many days. I have started and completed personal projects that I never thought I’d get done, have returned to college (online), and have tried to stay engaged with friends (online) as much as possible, but I’m afraid the well is being tapped dry and malaise has set in.

It‘s a weird balance trying to stay in a constant state of gratitude for being able to stay home, order groceries, knowing we will be okay financially, along with feeling like my 40s are circling the drain and wishing so badly to just be able to go out and enjoy things again.

In the meantime, the amount of loss that this virus has caused is unfathomable.

So, selfishly, indulgently (this is my own sense of guilt speaking, not at all a judgment call for anyone else), I am trying to take my mind off the news for the first time in 5 years by selling some of my handbags and using that money for newer and nicer handbags that I’m not sure when or where I’ll be able to take them. My therapist told me I must avoid the news, or limit it, because it is making my mind unwell.

My husband and I did buy our first RV a year ago and we were able to safely take it out to parks and other private places where we could get out of the house and enjoy nature. We have several trips planned for this year, too, and I will be grateful for the opportunity to do this.

Please allow me to offer my solidarity to all of you here who have been impacted by this virus in one way or the other. It is reassuring to see I am not alone.

Thank you for letting me share this.


----------



## whateve

SMElleJae said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’ve just read about half of this thread (from beginning) and please let me say that it has restored some of my faith in humanity due to the kindness Y’all show each other here. So, thank you for that.
> 
> My mother-in-law was diagnosed with Plasma Cell Leukemia in March 2019, so that year was spent mostly at home taking care of her or going to the cancer clinic until she died in November 2019. That experience nearly broke my brain from grief and worry and not doing anything else besides thinking about cancer 24/7. I have since started speaking to a therapist to work through some of that.
> 
> Then Covid hit - I am in WA state - and since I had accidentally ”discovered” Covid thanks to a vigilant person on social media, I saw it coming when cases first started popping up in China. When it made it to the US I pretty much went into “worst-case-scenario” mode (I am a worry wart as it is) and stocked up (but I wasn’t one of those people who raided stores, I spaced out purchases from different places).
> 
> I have always worked retail, mainly selling cosmetics, but have been utterly blessed to be married to a man who earns enough so I don’t have to work (although I always have anyway), and he has mostly worked from home since Spring 2020. We, alongside so many of you here, have not been able to understand the resistance to masking and other preventable measures, although we also worry about the people whose businesses and jobs have been impacted by the closures and restrictions.
> 
> So I have mostly been homebound for two years, and as an extrovert, keeping busy and trying not to lose my mind has been a struggle on many days. I have started and completed personal projects that I never thought I’d get done, have returned to college (online), and have tried to stay engaged with friends (online) as much as possible, but I’m afraid the well is being tapped dry and malaise has set in.
> 
> It‘s a weird balance trying to stay in a constant state of gratitude for being able to stay home, order groceries, knowing we will be okay financially, along with feeling like my 40s are circling the drain and wishing so badly to just be able to go out and enjoy things again.
> 
> In the meantime, the amount of loss that this virus has caused is unfathomable.
> 
> So, selfishly, indulgently (this is my own sense of guilt speaking, not at all a judgment call for anyone else), I am trying to take my mind off the news for the first time in 5 years by selling some of my handbags and using that money for newer and nicer handbags that I’m not sure when or where I’ll be able to take them. My therapist told me I must avoid the news, or limit it, because it is making my mind unwell.
> 
> My husband and I did buy our first RV a year ago and we were able to safely take it out to parks and other private places where we could get out of the house and enjoy nature. We have several trips planned for this year, too, and I will be grateful for the opportunity to do this.
> 
> Please allow me to offer my solidarity to all of you here who have been impacted by this virus in one way or the other. It is reassuring to see I am not alone.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this.


I completely understand the feeling. DH had a heart attack a few years ago. The 5 year survival rate for his level of damage isn't good. I don't know how much time he has left. I'm grateful he is still with us but feel frustrated that this last year we haven't been able to enjoy the things we like to do, like travel, especially since I fear we don't have a lot of time left together. We've stayed nearly entirely housebound since last March. In early March, we did our last in person shopping trip and bought staples like rice, flour and canned foods in case we would be unable to get supplies.

My daughter is in her mid-30s. She and her husband were trying to get pregnant. They were ready to start in vitro before covid hit and had to put that on hold. 

Our troubles pale in comparison to those who have lost someone to the virus or have been afflicted with continuing problems after recovering.


----------



## SMElleJae

whateve said:


> I completely understand the feeling. DH had a heart attack a few years ago. The 5 year survival rate for his level of damage isn't good. I don't know how much time he has left. I'm grateful he is still with us but feel frustrated that this last year we haven't been able to enjoy the things we like to do, like travel, especially since I fear we don't have a lot of time left together. We've stayed nearly entirely housebound since last March. In early March, we did our last in person shopping trip and bought staples like rice, flour and canned foods in case we would be unable to get supplies.
> 
> My daughter is in her mid-30s. She and her husband were trying to get pregnant. They were ready to start in vitro before covid hit and had to put that on hold.
> 
> Our troubles pale in comparison to those who have lost someone to the virus or have been afflicted with continuing problems after recovering.


Hugs. Huge, huge hugs.

I say “there but for the grace of God go I or any of us.”

When my mother-in-law died Nov. 2019, it was tragic, after a lifetime of independence and being strong of both mind and body, she was wiped out by one of the most brutal diagnoses I have ever heard of. She did nothing ”wrong” (not implying WHATSOEVER that people deserve any diseases) except work at a nuclear waste facility on behalf of the United States government which the government admitted contributed to or caused her diagnosis because they paid her a (relatively insulting) lump sum dollar amount for her “trouble.”

That being said, if she or any of us had known what was around the corner for Covid, thinking about the strain of going to the clinic every day for infusions and often chemo, considering the Covid risk factor, her stress level would have been so great, her quality-of-life would have been decreased even more dramatically. We would have been forced to communicate over the phone and not be by her side. She would have died alone, instead of encircled by us. When I watch the news or hear stories about loved ones in the hospital, I selfishly think about the what-ifs had my MIL lived, even six months longer.

This is also why I try so hard every single day to whip my mind into a state of gratitude. At this moment, my troubles are minuscule. I know that could change at any time, without warning, and without reason.

Someone said to us, I can’t remember who, but I think it might have been MIL’s sister (a wonderful, wonderful woman), that my MIL must have somehow “known” that Covid was coming and that she subconsciously decided it was “time to go.” Of course, I think that is her way of rationalizing and I would never in a million years argue differently. And in a terribly selfish notion, this time stuck home has given me ample opportunity to grieve and sort out feelings I can’t avoid when faced with so much down time. But the ramifications from this pandemic will ripple like butterfly wings on a lake, likely for many years to come. I hope and pray people are able to meet their basic needs, but the emotional effects may last a lifetime.

My best to you and yours. Xo


----------



## Jktgal

I will still be sanitizing packages religiously but feel less paranoid about taking the bags out to the atm drive thru and for the walk around the block! Let's go Bays!  









						Coronavirus is in the air — there’s too much focus on surfaces
					

Catching the coronavirus from surfaces is rare. The World Health Organization and national public-health agencies need to clarify their advice.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Jktgal

Yes, the advisory by expert is to take the first one offered. At the intl level it's an all out war to get available vaccines by various nations so stocks aren't a guarantee esp since mutations are happening and now the race to get stocks are even tighter since nations want to vaccine before the mutations reach their shores. Also, the "only 60% efficacy" shouldn't really be interpreted like it's only 40% sale and I'd like to wait until it's last call 90% sale. I am not expert but having read the advisories, there could be various ways why 60% is better than what the number six and zero visually represents, i.e. 1) the volunteer test subjects were likely much healthier people compared to the population (that's why they were bold enough to volunteer!) so the effectiveness at population level should be higher; 2) it's not only to avoid getting infected, but if infected your symptoms will be milder (i.e. coughing instead of needing a jab of ventilator; 3) even one shot is already effective at reducing risks. You want to wait because current crop of vaccines may not be effective to virus mutations? Well, if you're an island of unvaccinated person in a sea of vaccinated people, you represent a place for the virus to jump to and mutate, congratulations!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

In the UK we have the Pfizer and Oxford vaccines approved and being used -but  the latter is being rejected by most of Europe now for older people - this despite them instigating a virtual fight over vaccine supplies made in the UK last week to make up for production problems in Europe - they are scaring our older people who are being jabbed with the Oxford vaccine and many I have spoken to are frightened to go for their second jab when the time comes- its an absolutely disgusting move by France and Germany and I think more to do with brexit rivalries than due to any scientific reason - I think it’s right to get any vaccine into as many elderly at risk people as possible - now yes ideally it would be the 2 doses 3 weeks apart but the alternative here and now is yet more horrific deaths as we get more and more deadly and infectious mutations spreading  - we have the worst death rate in the world , a pathetically underfunded and  underprepared health system which is now absolutely creaking under the relentless pressure - the first wave was 2 months - this one is into the 5th month with numbers in hospital twice what it was in the first wave and horrific daily death numbers - anything to save lives here and support our traumatised front line health workers is a bonus so yes let’s leave 12 weeks between jabs and try and save a few more people - I’m praying the latest news on the Oxford vaccine is proved correct and it actually improves efficiency leaving the longer interval and that it reduces transmission as this one will be made available to most of the poorer countries at low cost while other countries fight over the “better” vaccines for themselves


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jktgal said:


> Yes, the advisory by expert is to take the first one offered. At the intl level it's an all out war to get available vaccines by various nations so stocks aren't a guarantee esp since mutations are happening and now the race to get stocks are even tighter since nations want to vaccine before the mutations reach their shores. Also, the "only 60% efficacy" shouldn't really be interpreted like it's only 40% sale and I'd like to wait until it's last call 90% sale. I am not expert but having read the advisories, there could be various ways why 60% is better than what the number six and zero visually represents, i.e. 1) the volunteer test subjects were likely much healthier people compared to the population (that's why they were bold enough to volunteer!) so the effectiveness at population level should be higher; 2) it's not only to avoid getting infected, but if infected your symptoms will be milder (i.e. coughing instead of needing a jab of ventilator; 3) even one shot is already effective at reducing risks. You want to wait because current crop of vaccines may not be effective to virus mutations? Well, if you're an island of unvaccinated person in a sea of vaccinated people, you represent a place for the virus to jump to and mutate, congratulations!!


Fabulous post


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

elvisfan4life said:


> In the UK we have the Pfizer and Oxford vaccines approved and being used -but  the latter is being rejected by most of Europe now for older people - this despite them instigating a virtual fight over vaccine supplies made in the UK last week to make up for production problems in Europe - they are scaring our older people who are being jabbed with the Oxford vaccine and many I have spoken to are frightened to go for their second jab when the time comes- its an absolutely disgusting move by France and Germany and I think more to do with brexit rivalries than due to any scientific reason - I think it’s right to get any vaccine into as many elderly at risk people as possible - now yes ideally it would be the 2 doses 3 weeks apart but the alternative here and now is yet more horrific deaths as we get more and more deadly and infectious mutations spreading  - we have the worst death rate in the world , a pathetically underfunded and  underprepared health system which is now absolutely creaking under the relentless pressure - the first wave was 2 months - this one is into the 5th month with numbers in hospital twice what it was in the first wave and horrific daily death numbers - anything to save lives here and support our traumatised front line health workers is a bonus so yes let’s leave 12 weeks between jabs and try and save a few more people - I’m praying the latest news on the Oxford vaccine is proved correct and it actually improves efficiency leaving the longer interval and that it reduces transmission as this one will be made available to most of the poorer countries at low cost while other countries fight over the “better” vaccines for themselves



They released a story yesterday that AstraZeneca and Oxford vaccine reduces transmission. That's the headline news in the UK. I said this a few pages back too as it is also mentioned in the initial study. I haven't yet had time to read the details, whether it was another study conducted on top, or the fact this is now being released to the press due to the actions taken in European countries and assure those being vaccinated that AZ ones are safe affective. I wonder if this news story is also broadcasted to other countries. I agree with you it's to do with Brexit and the recent vaccine supply issues more than anything.


----------



## doni

elvisfan4life said:


> In the UK we have the Pfizer and Oxford vaccines approved and being used -but  the latter is being rejected by most of Europe now for older people - this despite them instigating a virtual fight over vaccine supplies made in the UK last week to make up for production problems in Europe - they are scaring our older people who are being jabbed with the Oxford vaccine and many I have spoken to are frightened to go for their second jab when the time comes- its an absolutely disgusting move by France and Germany and I think more to do with brexit rivalries than due to any scientific reason - I think it’s right to get any vaccine into as many elderly at risk people as possible - now yes ideally it would be the 2 doses 3 weeks apart but the alternative here and now is yet more horrific deaths as we get more and more deadly and infectious mutations spreading  - we have the worst death rate in the world , a pathetically underfunded and  underprepared health system which is now absolutely creaking under the relentless pressure - the first wave was 2 months - this one is into the 5th month with numbers in hospital twice what it was in the first wave and horrific daily death numbers - anything to save lives here and support our traumatised front line health workers is a bonus so yes let’s leave 12 weeks between jabs and try and save a few more people - I’m praying the latest news on the Oxford vaccine is proved correct and it actually improves efficiency leaving the longer interval and that it reduces transmission as this one will be made available to most of the poorer countries at low cost while other countries fight over the “better” vaccines for themselves



Well, I think this is a bit political as a comment. Myself I believe that the issue Germany has with the AZ vaccine is not political and in fact the announcement was unrelated to the EU/AZ mess which was very much a commercial/political issue. Now we have the data on the Sputnik vaccine, same type of AZ but more effective. In any event, I believe the EU has messed up the vaccine supply big time, no excuses and certainly no fault of the UK. I have many friends in England, some high risk, and I very much hope the strategy of delaying so much the second jab (for AZ and other vaccines) works, as many scientists seem to be doubtfull. I wish we knew what the right decision is.


----------



## Pessie

^ I wish we didn’t have so many conflicting opinions littering the news.  It’s increasingly hard to differentiate the science from the politics and I think prominent figures need to ensure they’re fully informed before speaking out.  People voice opinions about individual vaccine brands without understanding the science behind how effective vaccination programmes work, or the many factors that can influence effectiveness on a population.  Vaccines aren’t designed to give individuals a personal suit of armour so they can resume their normal lives irrespective of what’s happening to everyone else, they’re designed to reduce prevalence and spread in whole populations.  It’s not helped that the media continues choosing sensationalist headlines to generate clicks (as if Covid isn’t enough of a sensation in itself).


----------



## canto bight

Does anyone else feel like you clench your jaw beneath your mask constantly?


----------



## Izzy_w

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else feel like you clench your jaw beneath your mask constantly?


MEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Oh and add the deep, meditating breathing LOL!!!


----------



## 880

foosy said:


> Most people would prefer a better vaccine, but if the choice is J&J or nothing, I would get J&J.
> You mention you would rather stay in lockdown and wait. I would be continuing my precautious lifestyle even with a Pfizer or a Moderna vaccine. At least until herd immunity was reached. Further, both these companies have announced they are working on a third booster shot to provide higher immunity levels for the SA variant, so it is not like you are getting a "free pass to roam" with two shots.
> By the time you wait, there could be newer variants that are more dangerous. I also want to be picky, but I don't think I can afford the risk.


@Christiflora, i agree with @foosy and @Jktgal and others. @foosy, thank you for your advice!


----------



## bag-mania

This story from my local TV station explains why the J&J vaccine isn't something to be avoided. 

*Despite lower effectiveness, Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccine will play crucial role in ending pandemic*
_The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will fill a void the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines cannot._

WASHINGTON — What good is a coronavirus vaccine that is 66% effective? That is a question many people have asked as the Johnson & Johnson vaccine is on its way to approval.

The pharmaceutical company’s vaccine test results show it may not be as effective as the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines. But medical experts said it will still play a crucial role in ending the pandemic.

*Question: *
Why is Johnson & Johnson’s vaccine needed to end the pandemic?

*Answer:*
It can cover parts of the United States where it may be difficult to get the other vaccines.

*Our Sources:*
The vaccine test results from Johnson & Johnson and Dr. Anthony Fauci, the country’s leading infectious disease expert.

*What We Found:*
We should start with the 66% effectiveness. According to the Johnson & Johnson test results, that was the average from the global test.

The results in the United States put that number higher at 72%.

In an interview with WUSA9 Verify Team Reporter Gabe Cohen,  Dr. Anthony Fauci said it’s also effective at preventing COVID-19 cases from sending people to the hospital.

“One of the things that might get lost in the numbers is that when you look at the protection against serious disease, it's high,” Dr. Fauci explained. “It's 85% or more.”

Those are just the numbers.

Johnson & Johnson’s vaccine is also more practical for widespread use across the country. It can be stored in a normal refrigerator. This means it can easily be stored and administered in rural areas, even in your doctor's office.

Whereas, Pfizer’s vaccine requires a special deep freezer. Not all hospitals or doctors' offices have access to deep freezers.

Dr. Fauci added another point, the Johnson & Johnson vaccine is one shot. Compared to the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines, which are two shots spread out over a month.

“Even though the number makes you raise your eyebrows say, well, there's a big difference between 72 and 95,” Dr. Fauci said. 
“Practically speaking, if the only thing you're worried about is keeping people out of the hospital, and not getting people seriously ill, there is clearly value with the Johnson & Johnson.”









						VERIFY: Despite lower effectiveness, Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccine will play crucial role in ending pandemic
					

The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will fill a void the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines cannot.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## Mimmy

I initially found wearing a mask a necessary annoyance. I work in a general pediatric office so it’s a must. I found some Johnny Was masks that I can put a PM2.5 filter in and that are comfortable for my face. I can also wear a surgical mask. I am now really not bothered by wearing either.

I am most impressed by my 2 and 3 year old patients that keep their little masks on without a fuss. At times they seem a little hesitant to pull them down or if we pull them down to check their throats.

I have received the 2 dose Moderna series but don’t anticipate changing my safety precautions/habits any time soon.

Of course I look forward to when wearing a mask won’t be a necessity. Until then it’s only a minor inconvenience for me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> This story from my local TV station explains why the J&J vaccine isn't something to be avoided.
> 
> *Despite lower effectiveness, Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccine will play crucial role in ending pandemic*
> _The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will fill a void the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines cannot._
> 
> WASHINGTON — What good is a coronavirus vaccine that is 66% effective? That is a question many people have asked as the Johnson & Johnson vaccine is on its way to approval.
> 
> The pharmaceutical company’s vaccine test results show it may not be as effective as the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines. But medical experts said it will still play a crucial role in ending the pandemic.
> 
> *Question: *
> Why is Johnson & Johnson’s vaccine needed to end the pandemic?
> 
> *Answer:*
> It can cover parts of the United States where it may be difficult to get the other vaccines.
> 
> *Our Sources:*
> The vaccine test results from Johnson & Johnson and Dr. Anthony Fauci, the country’s leading infectious disease expert.
> 
> *What We Found:*
> We should start with the 66% effectiveness. According to the Johnson & Johnson test results, that was the average from the global test.
> 
> The results in the United States put that number higher at 72%.
> 
> In an interview with WUSA9 Verify Team Reporter Gabe Cohen,  Dr. Anthony Fauci said it’s also effective at preventing COVID-19 cases from sending people to the hospital.
> 
> “One of the things that might get lost in the numbers is that when you look at the protection against serious disease, it's high,” Dr. Fauci explained. “It's 85% or more.”
> 
> Those are just the numbers.
> 
> Johnson & Johnson’s vaccine is also more practical for widespread use across the country. It can be stored in a normal refrigerator. This means it can easily be stored and administered in rural areas, even in your doctor's office.
> 
> Whereas, Pfizer’s vaccine requires a special deep freezer. Not all hospitals or doctors' offices have access to deep freezers.
> 
> Dr. Fauci added another point, the Johnson & Johnson vaccine is one shot. Compared to the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines, which are two shots spread out over a month.
> 
> “Even though the number makes you raise your eyebrows say, well, there's a big difference between 72 and 95,” Dr. Fauci said.
> “Practically speaking, if the only thing you're worried about is keeping people out of the hospital, and not getting people seriously ill, there is clearly value with the Johnson & Johnson.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERIFY: Despite lower effectiveness, Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccine will play crucial role in ending pandemic
> 
> 
> The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will fill a void the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wusa9.com


Exactly the same as the Oxford one which is cheap and easy to take to vulnerable people - people who are housebound need someone to go to them they can’t get Pfizer here for instance


----------



## elvisfan4life

Personally I love my mask it hides my less than perfect teeth lips and double chins !!!!


----------



## alice87

It is the most isolating experience. I live in WA state, and our governor housed us in the living space for almost a year. It is very frustrating and depressing. I hope this thing will be over sooner than later. I am extrovert, all the things I like were taken from me. I hope to never experience it again. Let alone, I can't go to my native country for visit unless I want to be stack in isolation. Head banging.


----------



## Chanbal

Pessie said:


> ^ I wish we didn’t have so many conflicting opinions littering the news.  It’s increasingly hard to differentiate the science from the politics and I think prominent figures need to ensure they’re fully informed before speaking out.  People voice opinions about individual vaccine brands without understanding the science behind how effective vaccination programmes work, or the many factors that can influence effectiveness on a population.  Vaccines aren’t designed to give individuals a personal suit of armour so they can resume their normal lives irrespective of what’s happening to everyone else, they’re designed to reduce prevalence and spread in whole populations.  It’s not helped that the media continues choosing sensationalist headlines to generate clicks (as if Covid isn’t enough of a sensation in itself).


Science should have nothing to do with politics, but unfortunately, things are not always as they should be. Israel is presently leading the world's covid vaccination, and the results are very hopeful. J&J, Pfizer or Moderna, we must keep going.  









						Israel Is Now The First Country Where Vaccinations Are Starting To Curb The Pandemic
					

But difficulties convincing some groups to get their shots point to big challenges that lie ahead for other nations — especially the US.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I found it interesting in the news they were talking about J&J vaccine applying for emergency use but they were claiming that it is 85% effective and several different stations used that number. I thought I previously read it’s only 66% effective which is substantially lower than Moderna and Pfizer rates of effectiveness.

I don’t like wearing masks but I do love the fact that it hides my face. You no longer have people telling you to smile more. I refuse to smile for anyone who tells me too!


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I found it interesting in the news they were talking about J&J vaccine applying for emergency use but they were claiming that it is 85% effective and several different stations used that number. I thought I previously read it’s only 66% effective which is substantially lower than Moderna and Pfizer rates of effectiveness.
> 
> I don’t like wearing masks but I do love the fact that it hides my face. You no longer have people telling you to smile more. I refuse to smile for anyone who tells me too!


I heard those different numbers too.


----------



## Mimmy

pixiejenna said:


> I found it interesting in the news they were talking about J&J vaccine applying for emergency use but they were claiming that it is 85% effective and several different stations used that number. I thought I previously read it’s only 66% effective which is substantially lower than Moderna and Pfizer rates of effectiveness.
> 
> I don’t like wearing masks but I do love the fact that it hides my face. You no longer have people telling you to smile more. I refuse to smile for anyone who tells me too!


I think that this article gives a good comparison of the Pfizer, Moderna and J&J vaccines explained in a fairly concise manner.

The 66% effectiveness refers to the ability of the J&J vaccine to prevent moderate to severe illness. The 85% number is the ability of the vaccine to prevent severe disease with the logic being that it is most important to prevent severe disease.

I think that it is important to note that the South African arm of J&J trials included people infected with the South African variant. The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines were tested before the UK, South Africa and Brazil variants were identified.

I have not seen any actual data to report how the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are doing in preventing disease or spread of the new variants. The hope is that they will provide at least some immunity but it is too early to tell since they were studied prior to the identification of the newer COVID variants.


----------



## Transported

Mimmy said:


> I think that this article gives a good comparison of the Pfizer, Moderna and J&J vaccines explained in a fairly concise manner.
> 
> The 66% effectiveness refers to the ability of the J&J vaccine to prevent moderate to severe illness. The 85% number is the ability of the vaccine to prevent severe disease with the logic being that it is most important to prevent severe disease.
> 
> I think that it is important to note that the South African arm of J&J trials included people infected with the South African variant. The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines were tested before the UK, South Africa and Brazil variants were identified.
> 
> I have not seen any actual data to report how the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are doing in preventing disease or spread of the new variants. The hope is that they will provide at least some immunity but it is too early to tell since they were studied prior to the identification of the newer COVID variants.


Thank you! The article is quite helpful and contained info I have been looking for.


----------



## Chanbal

pixiejenna said:


> I found it interesting in the news they were talking about J&J vaccine applying for emergency use but they were claiming that it is 85% effective and several different stations used that number. I thought I previously read it’s only 66% effective which is substantially lower than Moderna and Pfizer rates of effectiveness.
> 
> I don’t like wearing masks but I do love the fact that it hides my face. You no longer have people telling you to smile more. I refuse to smile for anyone who tells me too!



haha, I love to smile and keep doing it under my mask.

According to J&J's data, "_its vaccine completely prevents hospitalization and death. No participants who received the shot died of or had to be hospitalized for COVID-19._" This is good news imo!









						J&J asks FDA to authorize its ONE-DOSE COVID019 vaccine
					

The US has an agreement for 100 million doses of Johnson & Johnson's one dose vaccine, which the company says it can deliver by June, pending authorization.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> *According to J&J's data, "its vaccine completely prevents hospitalization and death. No participants who received the shot died of or had to be hospitalized for COVID-19."* This is good news imo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&J asks FDA to authorize its ONE-DOSE COVID019 vaccine
> 
> 
> The US has an agreement for 100 million doses of Johnson & Johnson's one dose vaccine, which the company says it can deliver by June, pending authorization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



This is the part that really should be focused on. While nobody wants to get sick on any level, what we fear most about Covid is possibly ending up on a ventilator or dying. If the J&J vaccine prevents that we should be all for it.

If the virus with its mutations requires us to be given updated shots annually, a single dose vaccine that can be refrigerated is the only practical way to go no matter who makes it.


----------



## TC1

Most flu shots have a 70% or less efficacy..yet people get them year after year. I have a feeling this will be the same sort of vaccine scenario. Rather than the 2 doses, just one..perhaps yearly. Too early to tell.


----------



## KittyKat65

After 11 months in my house, I received my first shot today (Pfizer) and have my 2nd dose scheduled.  This rubber bangle means more than any Cartier Love bangle to me. I want to weep and I want to dance.  So grateful for science.

Edited:  I hope this does not appear as a brag.  This is 100% not my intention.  I am just so happy for science and a way out of the crippling depression of the past (almost) year.


----------



## whateve

KittyKat65 said:


> After 11 months in my house, I received my first shot today (Pfizer) and have my 2nd dose scheduled.  This rubber bangle means more than any Cartier Love bangle to me. I want to weep and I want to dance.  So grateful for science.
> 
> Edited:  I hope this does not appear as a brag.  This is 100% not my intention.  I am just so happy for science and a way out of the crippling depression of the past (almost) year.
> 
> View attachment 4981060


You got a bangle to show you were vaccinated? This is a fantastic idea. I wish they did that in my county. However, it seems like an extra expense my county couldn't afford.


----------



## KittyKat65

whateve said:


> You got a bangle to show you were vaccinated?


Well, we got the Covid card and this was just a fun extra item.  It is nothing official like the card, but fun all the same.  A keepsake for a journey.


----------



## samfalstaff

KittyKat65 said:


> After 11 months in my house, I received my first shot today (Pfizer) and have my 2nd dose scheduled.  This rubber bangle means more than any Cartier Love bangle to me. I want to weep and I want to dance.  So grateful for science.
> 
> Edited:  I hope this does not appear as a brag.  This is 100% not my intention.  I am just so happy for science and a way out of the crippling depression of the past (almost) year.
> 
> View attachment 4981060


Excellent news! I seem to remember you are a teacher (or in education) so I'm very glad to hear this!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> Personally I love my mask it hides my less than perfect teeth lips and double chins !!!!


Also hides my no makeup face.


----------



## LemonDrop

If I lived in a large enough area where different vaccines might come and go, I would probably skip J&J.  For me a HUGE part of the vaccine is feeling safe enough to go out again/work again/be a bit social again.  I read that in the USA J&J is 66% effective at preventing moderate to severe Covid. I am very terrified of severe covid. Lung scarring and diminished breathing for life.  I am not saying I absolutely wouldn't take it. If it was the only thing my area got then it is better than nothing. But, I just don't think 66% (which I tend to round down to 50%) is enough to help get me back to my former life. I'd probably just hang out in my house for another month or two hoping for Moderna or Pfizer.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sobering infection numbers and deaths in the UK still so the advice from the doctors seems to be the best vaccine is the first one you are offered!!! Any delay for the most vulnerable means more hospitalisation and deaths. Vaccines are not the silver bullet alone we will still need other measures like masks and social distancing for years to come this isn’t going away there will be waves of mutations . Sadly the European countries reaction to the Oxford vaccine now has many elderly as most vulnerable here now refusing the Pfizer one when offered as they want to hold on for the “English vaccine “ - crazy mess


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> Sobering infection numbers and deaths in the UK still so the advice from the doctors seems to be the best vaccine is the first one you are offered!!! Any delay for the most vulnerable means more hospitalisation and deaths. Vaccines are not the silver bullet alone we will still need other measures like masks and social distancing for years to come this isn’t going away there will be waves of mutations . Sadly the European countries reaction to the Oxford vaccine now has many elderly as most vulnerable here now refusing the Pfizer one when offered as they want to hold on for the “English vaccine “ - crazy mess


Where have you sourced this from? I’ve seen no news in the UK of anyone refusing the Pfizer vaccine for this reason??


----------



## elvisfan4life

For anyone who is interested this is a good read


----------



## LemonDrop

Hopefully people aren't coming to tPF for their medical advice but I do want to post the following. 

In the U.S., the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently changed guidance for Covid-19 vaccines, saying that patients could mix the Moderna and Pfizer doses in "exceptional situations." 

Mixing vaccines is just now starting clinical trials in the U.K. 

So please do your research, talk to your doctor and vaccine provider.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> Hopefully people aren't coming to tPF for their medical advice but I do want to post the following.
> 
> In the U.S., the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently changed guidance for Covid-19 vaccines, saying that patients could mix the Moderna and Pfizer doses in "exceptional situations."
> 
> Mixing vaccines is just now starting clinical trials in the U.K.
> 
> So please do your research, talk to your doctor and vaccine provider.


Wouldn’t it be amazing if mixing increased the effectiveness we need any the weapons we can get v this virus and it’s awful mutations scientists are amazing


----------



## canto bight

I am waiting outside of the vaccine clinic while my mom gets her first Moderna dose as I type this.  I feel like I can finally breathe for the first time since March.

My prayers are that all of our older loved ones can begin to get vaccinated this and next month as quickly as possible.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Our particular industry has added 5 more pages to our 50 page *Section 21 *Covid-19 protocol guidelines... Well because... Evolving science. Which means more things to think about while doing my job, but it also makes it more frustrating but safer for everyone.


----------



## ap.

Mimmy said:


> I think that this article gives a good comparison of the Pfizer, Moderna and J&J vaccines explained in a fairly concise manner.
> 
> The 66% effectiveness refers to the ability of the J&J vaccine to prevent moderate to severe illness. The 85% number is the ability of the vaccine to prevent severe disease with the logic being that it is most important to prevent severe disease.
> 
> I think that it is important to note that the South African arm of J&J trials included people infected with the South African variant. The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines were tested before the UK, South Africa and Brazil variants were identified.
> 
> *I have not seen any actual data to report how the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are doing in preventing disease or spread of the new variants. The hope is that they will provide at least some immunity but it is too early to tell since they were studied prior to the identification of the newer COVID variants.*



There have been _in vitro_ tests conducted on how effective the antibodies elicited by the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines (as well as therapeutic monoclonal antibodies and convalescent plasma) are against the UK and South Africa (SA) SARS-CoV-2 variants.  (The preprint of the paper can be found here.)  What the scientists did was to construct pseudoviruses that express SARS-CoV-2 spike proteins containing mutations found in the UK or SA variants.  Neutralization assays were performed by incubating the mutant and wild-type pseudoviruses with plasma from people who received 2 doses of the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine, with convalescent plasma, and with monoclonal antibodies (mAbs). 

The study shows 2-fold lower neutralization titers against the UK mutants and 6 to 8-fold lower titers against the SA mutants.  The lower titers does translate to less effective vaccines, but are still above the lower efficacy limit, even with the SA variant.  The paper, by the way, points to the principal mutation in the SA variant (E484K) in the receptor binding motif that causes loss of neutralization.  The news is more dire for mAb therapies as some of those tested were no longer able to neutralize the SA mutants. 

So while there currently aren't much clinical data on vaccine efficacy against the COVID variants, there are lots of molecular bio data that can forecast outcomes in communities.


----------



## Mimmy

apey_grapey said:


> There have been _in vitro_ tests conducted on how effective the antibodies elicited by the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines (as well as therapeutic monoclonal antibodies and convalescent plasma) are against the UK and South Africa (SA) SARS-CoV-2 variants.  (The preprint of the paper can be found here.)  What the scientists did was to construct pseudoviruses that express SARS-CoV-2 spike proteins containing mutations found in the UK or SA variants.  Neutralization assays were performed by incubating the mutant and wild-type pseudoviruses with plasma from people who received 2 doses of the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine, with convalescent plasma, and with monoclonal antibodies (mAbs).
> 
> The study shows 2-fold lower neutralization titers against the UK mutants and 6 to 8-fold lower titers against the SA mutants.  The lower titers does translate to less effective vaccines, but are still above the lower efficacy limit, even with the SA variant.  The paper, by the way, points to the principal mutation in the SA variant (E484K) in the receptor binding motif that causes loss of neutralization.  The news is more dire for mAb therapies as some of those tested were no longer able to neutralize the SA mutants.
> 
> So while there currently aren't much clinical data on vaccine efficacy against the COVID variants, there are lots of molecular bio data that can forecast outcomes in communities.


Thank you for the paper, apey_grapey. I will take more time to read it later.

My experience is clinical so I appreciate your input from a molecular biology/research perspective.


----------



## pianoangelxx

I work in healthcare, since the start of this pandemic I feel I take less care of myself. I used to dress business casual with lab coat to work, not I wear scrubs and sneakers. I barely wear makeup, and I've gained a lot of weight because I even wear scrubs to go to Target!


----------



## whateve

Before covid, there was a move in California to reduce wasteful things like disposable straws and plastic bags. There was a law that we had to pay for bags at the grocery unless we brought our own. The bags you could purchase were reusable, much nicer quality than the disposable kind they had before, which I always reused for trash. Once covid hit, you weren't allowed to bring your own bag. They never went back to the cheap flimsy plastic bags for groceries, at least where I've been shopping, so I have a huge collection of the really nice reusable plastic bags, and every couple of weeks I get more. I don't know what to do with them all. I suspect we may never go back to being allowed to bring our own bags, at least for a long time.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> Before covid, there was a move in California to reduce wasteful things like disposable straws and plastic bags. There was a law that we had to pay for bags at the grocery unless we brought our own. The bags you could purchase were reusable, much nicer quality than the disposable kind they had before, which I always reused for trash. Once covid hit, you weren't allowed to bring your own bag. They never went back to the cheap flimsy plastic bags for groceries, at least where I've been shopping, so I have a huge collection of the really nice reusable plastic bags, and every couple of weeks I get more. I don't know what to do with them all. I suspect we may never go back to being allowed to bring our own bags, at least for a long time.



The food pantries around here have been begging for donations of plastic grocery bags. Maybe food pantries in your neck of the woods need them too?


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> Before covid, there was a move in California to reduce wasteful things like disposable straws and plastic bags. There was a law that we had to pay for bags at the grocery unless we brought our own. The bags you could purchase were reusable, much nicer quality than the disposable kind they had before, which I always reused for trash. Once covid hit, you weren't allowed to bring your own bag. They never went back to the cheap flimsy plastic bags for groceries, at least where I've been shopping, so I have a huge collection of the really nice reusable plastic bags, and every couple of weeks I get more. I don't know what to do with them all. I suspect we may never go back to being allowed to bring our own bags, at least for a long time.


I just find it ironic that there's a ban on plastic bags and straws for the environment but now I am coming across disposable masks thrown all over parking lots, sidewalks, etc. I gave up on those brown paper bags twice double bagged and the bottom of the bag broke.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> The food pantries around here have been begging for donations of plastic grocery bags. Maybe food pantries in your neck of the woods need them too?


I haven't heard but I certainly will look into it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just received this email that this state is starting covid vaccinations for people with preexisting conditions and my goodness the list of medical conditions is mind boggling there's no age restrictions and I swear this was my expression reading this email. Don't laugh.


----------



## Chanbal

*A COVID shot every year? Johnson & Johnson's CEO says Americans will need to be vaccinated every season for the next several years if the virus keeps mutating*
'Unfortunately, as [the virus] spreads it can also mutate,' Gorsky told CNBC's Meg Tirrell during a Healthy Returns Spotlight event.

'Every time it mutates, it's almost like another click of the dial so to speak where we can see another variant, another mutation that can have an impact on its ability to fend off antibodies or to have a different kind of response not only to a therapeutic but also to a vaccine.'

Public health experts have stated that they believe COVID-19 is going to become an endemic disease.

This means it will always present in the population but circulating at low rates. 

the new normal!


----------



## mzbaglady1

@Chanbal Every time it mutates, it's almost like another click of the dial so to speak where we can see another variant, another mutation that can have an impact on its ability to fend off antibodies or to have a different kind of response not only to a therapeutic but also to a vaccine.' I think this did at least over a high number already. Seems like this is going to be like a yearly vaccination like a flu shot for the future.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just received this email that this state is starting covid vaccinations for people with preexisting conditions and my goodness the list of medical conditions is mind boggling there's no age restrictions and I swear this was my expression reading this email. Don't laugh.
> View attachment 4985293
> View attachment 4985294
> View attachment 4985296


I wonder if they will ask for any proof you have one of these conditions. What would you show for proof? I can imagine that people would lie just to get the shot earlier. I can also imagine there are people like me who don't really have proof they suffer from asthma as I'm not currently under a doctor's care for it but I do have an inhaler. My daughter has fibromyalgia and gets sick really easily but I don't see that on the list. I was hoping she would qualify for early vaccination (she isn't in NYS.)


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> I wonder if they will ask for any proof you have one of these conditions. What would you show for proof? I can imagine that people would lie just to get the shot earlier. I can also imagine there are people like me who don't really have proof they suffer from asthma as I'm not currently under a doctor's care for it but I do have an inhaler. My daughter has fibromyalgia and gets sick really easily but I don't see that on the list. I was hoping she would qualify for early vaccination (she isn't in NYS.)


The full email I didn't post is they have your medical information because you was a patient so you would have already listed or was diagnosed with a preexisting condition. The medical condition list is much longer than what I posted which had me looking quite confused. The other part showed various job titles besides first responders and what group they fell into to get the vaccination.


----------



## JenJBS

BigPurseSue said:


> The food pantries around here have been begging for donations of plastic grocery bags. Maybe food pantries in your neck of the woods need them too?



Same with our food pantries.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> *A COVID shot every year? Johnson & Johnson's CEO says Americans will need to be vaccinated every season for the next several years if the virus keeps mutating*
> 'Unfortunately, as [the virus] spreads it can also mutate,' Gorsky told CNBC's Meg Tirrell during a Healthy Returns Spotlight event.
> 
> 'Every time it mutates, it's almost like another click of the dial so to speak where we can see another variant, another mutation that can have an impact on its ability to fend off antibodies or to have a different kind of response not only to a therapeutic but also to a vaccine.'
> 
> Public health experts have stated that they believe COVID-19 is going to become an endemic disease.
> 
> This means it will always present in the population but circulating at low rates.
> 
> the new normal!


But we have known this since the start not new news - on the UK we seem to be on our third home grown variant now - the Kent sept 2020 and now the Bristol and Manchester/ Liverpool variants each worse than the last - current vaccines work on the Kent but possibly not the other two sigh - yea this is the new normal - flu changes every year and the flu jab changes to react - covid will be the same abs is here for my lifetime


----------



## arnott

Queen had postponed their tour one year, and now they just announced they have postponed it one more year!  So now the dates have been changed to 2022,  approximately 2 years later from the original dates!


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> But we have known this since the start not new news - on the UK we seem to be on our third home grown variant now - the Kent sept 2020 and now the Bristol and Manchester/ Liverpool variants each worse than the last - current vaccines work on the Kent but possibly not the other two sigh - yea this is the new normal - flu changes every year and the flu jab changes to react - covid will be the same abs is here for my lifetime


I know, new mutations will keep occurring as long as we keep infecting each other. This 'new normal' with kids dying from this damned virus is pretty scary. I'm afraid this pandemic could be even worse than the Spanish flu.

_"According Bloomberg’s “Vaccine Tracker” database, which that has documented every shot given around the world so far, it will take the world as a whole seven years to return to normal at current vaccination pace."_

I found these 2 articles interesting, so I'm posting them here.  Wishing you all a healthy day! 

THE TWO PANDEMICS

When Will the Pandemic End?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> I know, new mutations will keep occurring as long as we keep infecting each other. This 'new normal' with kids dying from this damned virus is pretty scary. I'm afraid this pandemic could be even worse than the Spanish flu.
> 
> _"According Bloomberg’s “Vaccine Tracker” database, which that has documented every shot given around the world so far, it will take the world as a whole seven years to return to normal at current vaccination pace."_
> 
> I found these 2 articles interesting, so I'm posting them here.  Wishing you all a healthy day!
> 
> THE TWO PANDEMICS
> 
> When Will the Pandemic End?


The Oxford vaccine is being made available to low and middle income countries at no profit US vaccine companies need to follow their example none of us are safe until the world is vaccinated


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> Queen had postponed their tour one year, and now they just announced they have postponed it one more year!  So now the dates have been changed to 2022,  approximately 2 years later from the original dates!




That makes sense. Better to call it now then to wait and disappoint fans by canceling when the dates are closer. Those guys are getting up in age too (except for Adam) and they are at high risk. Brian May had a heart attack last year and I'm sure he has to be especially careful. I expect we'll see other events that will have to postpone/cancel as the year goes along.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Queen had postponed their tour one year, and now they just announced they have postponed it one more year!  So now the dates have been changed to 2022,  approximately 2 years later from the original dates!




I had two concerts canceled last year one they automatically refunded  (lady Gaga jazz show) the other was postponed to this year in September (Alanis Morissette) they offered refunds for those who wanted them. I have kept them so far because I want to see her and the other groups that were scheduled. However when talking with my SIL about it I’m not very optimistic about the show still happening. I’m even somewhat hesitant to even request the time off of work knowing it might just be another staycation. The venue is a outside venue so that might play a roll in it still happening. I can’t imagine the people who normally do this kind of work feeling super comfortable about traveling that much.


----------



## KittyKat65

whateve said:


> I wonder if they will ask for any proof you have one of these conditions.


In Central Texas, it is an honor system.  They don't even ask for ID.  As long as you show them your phone with appointment confirmation you are good to go.  You fill out forms saying you don't have Covid, wait, get called up for the vaccine, get your card, make your 2nd shot appointment, wait 15 minutes to se if you have a reaction then leave.  I think it is illegal for them to ask for proof.


----------



## whateve

KittyKat65 said:


> In Central Texas, it is an honor system.  They don't even ask for ID.  As long as you show them your phone with appointment confirmation you are good to go.  You fill out forms saying you don't have Covid, wait, get called up for the vaccine, get your card, make your 2nd shot appointment, wait 15 minutes to se if you have a reaction then leave.  I think it is illegal for them to ask for proof.


I was surprised that in California we had to show ID to get our first shot. And signing up on the county's website, we had to give a lot of personal information, including mother's maiden name! I get my second shot on Saturday so I'll see if they still request ID. We had copies of our appointments ready the first time but they weren't interested in seeing those.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I had two concerts canceled last year one they automatically refunded  (lady Gaga jazz show) the other was postponed to this year in September (Alanis Morissette) they offered refunds for those who wanted them. *I have kept them so far because I want to see her and the other groups that were scheduled.* However when talking with my SIL about it* I’m not very optimistic about the show still happening. *I’m even somewhat hesitant to even request the time off of work knowing it might just be another staycation. The venue is a outside venue so that might play a roll in it still happening. I can’t imagine the people who normally do this kind of work feeling super comfortable about traveling that much.



I think Queen is the first to postpone for the second time for another year?  I had 3 concerts postponed to this year and none of them have postponed to next year.  Out of my 3 concerts, I only refunded one and kept the other 2.  If the other 2 are postponed another year, I think I will get refunds on them as well.   I actually don't miss going to Concerts at all!


----------



## ap.

elvisfan4life said:


> But we have known this since the start not new news - on the UK we seem to be on our third home grown variant now - the Kent sept 2020 and now the Bristol and Manchester/ Liverpool variants each worse than the last - current vaccines work on the Kent but possibly not the other two sigh - yea this is the new normal - *flu changes every year and the flu jab changes to react* - covid will be the same abs is here for my lifetime



Actually, the current flu vaccine doesn’t strictly target the latest influenza virus mutation.  What goes in the flu vaccine is based on educated guesses as to which flu strains are likely to be troublesome in the upcoming winter.

There are influenza surveillance sites worldwide collecting and identifying / sequencing extant flu cases. A group of doctors and scientists takes into account the surveillance data and previous knowledge about strains’ infectiousness and severity to decide what strains should be in *next* winter’s vaccine. They have to do this many months in advance (hence the need to guess) because it takes a long while to produce the vaccine.  Viruses are still produced in eggs but new, faster methods are being investigated.

Sometimes an unexpected strain becomes dominant which limits the current vaccine’s effectiveness.  If we’re lucky the strain was in previous years’ vaccine (which is why it’s good to get the shot every year). With a novel strain, if there’s time it may be added to the vaccine, otherwise it’s left to our immune system.

The vaccine is generally made of inactivated flu virus — usually a mixture of two influenza A strains and B/Yamagata and B/Victoria lineage strains. The information sheet provided with your flu shot usually identifies them; most people don’t bother reading.

—————————
 I don’t mean to nitpick people’s posts, but I just really want everyone  to have more info.


----------



## elvisfan4life

apey_grapey said:


> Actually, the current flu vaccine doesn’t strictly target the latest influenza virus mutation.  What goes in the flu vaccine is based on educated guesses as to which flu strains are likely to be troublesome in the upcoming winter.
> 
> There are influenza surveillance sites worldwide collecting and identifying / sequencing extant flu cases. A group of doctors and scientists takes into account the surveillance data and previous knowledge about strains’ infectiousness and severity to decide what strains should be in *next* winter’s vaccine. They have to do this many months in advance (hence the need to guess) because it takes a long while to produce the vaccine.  Viruses are still produced in eggs but new, faster methods are being investigated.
> 
> Sometimes an unexpected strain becomes dominant which limits the current vaccine’s effectiveness.  If we’re lucky the strain was in previous years’ vaccine (which is why it’s good to get the shot every year). With a novel strain, if there’s time it may be added to the vaccine, otherwise it’s left to our immune system.
> 
> The vaccine is generally made of inactivated flu virus — usually a mixture of two influenza A strains and B/Yamagata and B/Victoria lineage strains. The information sheet provided with your flu shot usually identifies them; most people don’t bother reading.
> 
> —————————
> I don’t mean to nitpick people’s posts, but I just really want everyone  to have more info.


Nit pick away I enjoyed your post


----------



## arnott

I went to Bath & Body Works  to buy some hand soap and they seem to have really loosened up the rules.  Before, there was someone standing at the door asking you to sanitize your hands before entering and asking you to take a paper bag so you can bag your own purchases.  There was none of that this time.   Also, the sales associate was opening up the hand soap bottles and holding them up for me to smell.  I couldn't smell anything through my mask!       But she said that I could open any bottles to smell.   So different from The Body Shop where they freak out if you open anything!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I know it's been a while since I have posted on this Thread as I've been really tired and drained from treatment, so I'll try to condense it.

As from 11.59 pm last night (Friday night my time), we have been put on Stage 4 five-day snap lockdown.

Only 4 reasons you allowed to leave your home and NO more then 5km away from your home.


Essential Work if you cannot work from home & Care giving
School /Education and only for essential workers
Grocery shopping  for essentials
2 Hours of exercise per day
This is ALL because of returning Travelers, there currently is a cluster of 13 from Hotel quarantine where Staff have tested positive, so far no news of it being spread through community transfer. I really think we all knew it was going to happen at some stage as it was only a matter of time before a cluster happened and we get slammed into Lockdown. We all have been watching it happen in EVERY other state and we are getting every single strain of the virus there is!

Our Leader and our State Leaders NEED to either STOP letting in returning Travelers or find the Faults and how this virus is getting transmitted to staff in Hotel quarantine. It needs to happen now - Not later, we still don't have a vaccine as we are currently waiting for it to be approved by the Australian Health organization.

Suffice to say, no-one is happy with Snap lockdown and ALL those Restaurant's that had bookings for Valentine's day, which is tomorrow, are now Closed. Most restaurant's have to throw food out now. Everything is Closed except for Supermarkets, Pharmacy's, Newsagents, Petrol stations (Gas Stations in US terms), Some Take out stores and Doctors offices.

As for the Australian Open, Tennis - NO Crowds whatsoever due to the Snap Lockdown. I pray it's only for 5 days because of coarse people went batsh!t crazy buying ALL the frigging TP and everything else in the Supermarkets - Which now have limits. AGAIN!


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I know it's been a while since I have posted on this Thread as I've been really tired and drained from treatment, so I'll try to condense it.
> 
> As from 11.59 pm last night (Friday night my time), we have been put on Stage 4 five-day snap lockdown.
> 
> Only 4 reasons you allowed to leave your home and NO more then 5km away from your home.
> 
> 
> Essential Work if you cannot work from home & Care giving
> School /Education and only for essential workers
> Grocery shopping  for essentials
> 2 Hours of exercise per day
> This is ALL because of returning Travelers, there currently is a cluster of 13 from Hotel quarantine where Staff have tested positive, so far no news of it being spread through community transfer. I really think we all knew it was going to happen at some stage as it was only a matter of time before a cluster happened and we get slammed into Lockdown. We all have been watching it happen in EVERY other state and we are getting every single strain of the virus there is!
> 
> Our Leader and our State Leaders NEED to either STOP letting in returning Travelers or find the Faults and how this virus is getting transmitted to staff in Hotel quarantine. It needs to happen now - Not later, we still don't have a vaccine as we are currently waiting for it to be approved by the Australian Health organization.
> 
> Suffice to say, no-one is happy with Snap lockdown and ALL those Restaurant's that had bookings for Valentine's day, which is tomorrow, are now Closed. Most restaurant's have to throw food out now. Everything is Closed except for Supermarkets, Pharmacy's, Newsagents, Petrol stations (Gas Stations in US terms), Some Take out stores and Doctors offices.
> 
> As for the Australian Open, Tennis - NO Crowds whatsoever due to the Snap Lockdown. I pray it's only for 5 days because of coarse people went batsh!t crazy buying ALL the frigging TP and everything else in the Supermarkets - Which now have limits. AGAIN!


I don't really understand the 5 day idea. What can be accomplished in 5 days? if an incubation period is longer than that...I'm not understanding the idea behind it. How unfortunate for the restaurants that would have ordered their perishables just to have to close.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> I don't really understand the 5 day idea. What can be accomplished in 5 days? if an incubation period is longer than that...I'm not understanding the idea behind it. How unfortunate for the restaurants that would have ordered their perishables just to have to close.





As to WHY it's a Snap Lockdown for 5 days, it's to prevent community transmission and try to contain it to the Hot spot(s) only. It's the UK strain of virus which is highly contagious (from what I have seen on the news here). I really don't understand the reason it's only 5 days either, so I'm just as confused. Our state leader doesn't want another outbreak to happen and these are the steps that other states have taken also, and it worked for them. He is trying to prevent a Third wave here. We really don't know for sure *IF* it's really only going to be 5 days yet!!!!! We won't know anything until he makes another announcement(s). Everyone is stressing now because we are all afraid of another permanent Lockdown.


----------



## bag-mania

lovlouisvuitton said:


> As to WHY it's a Snap Lockdown for 5 days, it's to prevent community transmission and try to contain it to the Hot spot(s) only. It's the UK strain of virus which is highly contagious (from what I have seen on the news here). I really don't understand the reason it's only 5 days either, so I'm just as confused. Our state leader doesn't want another outbreak to happen and these are the steps that other states have taken also, and it worked for them. He is trying to prevent a Third wave here. We really don't know for sure *IF* it's really only going to be 5 days yet!!!!! We won't know anything until he makes another announcement(s). Everyone is stressing now because we are all afraid of another permanent Lockdown.



How is Australia's economy doing? I would think all the prolonged lockdowns would destroy some of the small businesses. Has the country helped out the ones who have suffered the most?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

bag-mania said:


> How is Australia's economy doing? I would think all the prolonged lockdowns would destroy some of the small businesses. Has the country helped out the ones who have suffered the most?



It was starting to bounce back, now, it's getting really tough again especially with the Australian Open, which is a huge money maker. Now, no-one is allowed to go and tickets that have already been purchased will be refunded for the 5 days lockdown thus far.

As far as I'm aware our Country has helped those who have suffered the most.


----------



## Tootsie17

Today I am filled with grief after learning that a good friend of mine died from covid yesterday evening.  I had not seen her in a while, but we exchanged Christmas cards and all was well then.  She tested positive for the virus last Thursday and died yesterday.  I was told she had all of the classic symptoms and refused to go the the hospital when paramedics were called to her home due to her difficulty in breathing Monday evening, I believe.  This is the first person I have lost that I cared for and loved as a friend.  I am just in shock and filled with sadness. I know people are being vaccinated, but please continue to be vigilant about staying safe and wearing a mask. She was 56 years old with no health concerns that I knew of.


----------



## Transported

Tootsie17 said:


> Today I am filled with grief after learning that a good friend of mine died from covid yesterday evening.  I had not seen her in a while, but we exchanged Christmas cards and all was well then.  She tested positive for the virus last Thursday and died yesterday.  I was told she had all of the classic symptoms and refused to go the the hospital when paramedics were called to her home due to her difficulty in breathing Monday evening, I believe.  This is the first person I have lost that I cared for and loved as a friend.  I am just in shock and filled with sadness. I know people are being vaccinated, but please continue to be vigilant about staying safe and wearing a mask. She was 56 years old with no health concerns that I knew of.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm 71, have cancer, asthma, and a heart arrhythmia since having covid 19 last March, and still no vaccine available to me.  Our state government is a disaster.  I belong to a concierge medical practice that went through the expense and trouble to get proper refrigeration for the Pfizer vaccine, and the state won't release any to private practices.

Frustrating to say the least.  But then, I have a warm house, grocery delivery and two adorable and loving pups to keep me company, so I know I'm still way luckier than some.


----------



## whateve

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm 71, have cancer, asthma, and a heart arrhythmia since having covid 19 last March, and still no vaccine available to me.  Our state government is a disaster.  I belong to a concierge medical practice that went through the expense and trouble to get proper refrigeration for the Pfizer vaccine, and the state won't release any to private practices.
> 
> Frustrating to say the least.  But then, I have a warm house, grocery delivery and two adorable and loving pups to keep me company, so I know I'm still way luckier than some.


Can't you get the vaccine through your county? It's free so it doesn't matter where you get it. As far as I know, most states have opened up vaccine registration for people over 65. 

I'm sorry you have health problems.


----------



## KittyKat65

whateve said:


> And signing up on the county's website, we had to give a lot of personal information, including mother's maiden name!


Same.  I did fill out a form, but I honestly could have written anything on the forms because they didn't question any of my information.  I was also asked my mother's maiden name - odd since she was born in Germany and lives in Australia and has no info in US files.  I was told to just bring the appointment email on my phone for the 2nd shot.  They are 100% counting on people to not be jerks and jump the line.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

whateve said:


> Can't you get the vaccine through your county? It's free so it doesn't matter where you get it. As far as I know, most states have opened up vaccine registration for people over 65.
> 
> I'm sorry you have health problems.



My state messed up the registration process and by the time I heard they were up and running again, all appointments were filled.  We basically have to wait for the health department to call us.

Oddly, I don't think of my health issues as being that big a deal, but thank you. In the great scheme of things, I know I'm fortunate.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tootsie17 said:


> Today I am filled with grief after learning that a good friend of mine died from covid yesterday evening.  I had not seen her in a while, but we exchanged Christmas cards and all was well then.  She tested positive for the virus last Thursday and died yesterday.  I was told she had all of the classic symptoms and refused to go the the hospital when paramedics were called to her home due to her difficulty in breathing Monday evening, I believe.  This is the first person I have lost that I cared for and loved as a friend.  I am just in shock and filled with sadness. I know people are being vaccinated, but please continue to be vigilant about staying safe and wearing a mask. She was 56 years old with no health concerns that I knew of.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cavalier Girl said:


> My state messed up the registration process and by the time I heard they were up and running again, all appointments were filled.  We basically have to wait for the health department to call us.
> 
> Oddly, I don't think of my health issues as being that big a deal, but thank you. In the great scheme of things, I know I'm fortunate.


Keep safe and keep pressing them for a slot to get your jab


----------



## canto bight

My mom's younger brother has stage four cancer and COPD, but she's only seen him two or three times since this all began (drive  by visits) and she told me today that she couldn't with good conscious go visit him in person because she is still around me and my sibling sometimes, and because she coughs sometimes.  So she said that they just had to get by on phone calls for now.

She had her first dose of the vaccine a week ago and he has his in a few days, so I am hoping they will get to actually see each other in person by April.  She was tougher about it than me as she was making food to drop off on his doorstep because I was crying like a baby.


----------



## ap.

San Francisco (and I assume California) is giving COVID vaccines through pharmacies (CVS, Walgreens) as well as large vaccination centers. It used to be limited to SF residents and workers, but I heard (I haven’t confirmed) it had been opened up to California residents over 65.  I checked for appointments a couple of days ago and there were many same-day slots available at Moscone Center South — they were scheduling 3 days in advance . I didn’t go past that (I don’t qualify; I just wanted to see availability) so don’t know what information would be required.


----------



## redney

apey_grapey said:


> San Francisco (and I assume California) is giving COVID vaccines through pharmacies (CVS, Walgreens) as well as large vaccination centers. It used to be limited to SF residents and workers, but I heard (I haven’t confirmed) it had been opened up to California residents over 65.  I checked for appointments a couple of days ago and there were many same-day slots available at Moscone Center South — they were scheduling 3 days in advance . I didn’t go past that (I don’t qualify; I just wanted to see availability) so don’t know what information would be required.


I live in a neighboring state and vaccines are offered through my county, three local and regional hospital systems, and select retail drugstores (e.g. CVS). Current requirements are age 65+ or the next wave including first responders, care givers, school teachers and these are by notification only that they can register.


----------



## whateve

apey_grapey said:


> San Francisco (and I assume California) is giving COVID vaccines through pharmacies (CVS, Walgreens) as well as large vaccination centers. It used to be limited to SF residents and workers, but I heard (I haven’t confirmed) it had been opened up to California residents over 65.  I checked for appointments a couple of days ago and there were many same-day slots available at Moscone Center South — they were scheduling 3 days in advance . I didn’t go past that (I don’t qualify; I just wanted to see availability) so don’t know what information would be required.


Over 65 has been available in California for over a month. Not all counties are providing vaccines through pharmacies. My county is still administering vaccines themselves. I'm getting my second shot today.


----------



## samfalstaff

apey_grapey said:


> San Francisco (and I assume California) is giving COVID vaccines through pharmacies (CVS, Walgreens) as well as large vaccination centers. It used to be limited to SF residents and workers, but I heard (I haven’t confirmed) it had been opened up to California residents over 65.  I checked for appointments a couple of days ago and there were many same-day slots available at Moscone Center South — they were scheduling 3 days in advance . I didn’t go past that (I don’t qualify; I just wanted to see availability) so don’t know what information would be required.


So I'm assuming it's available to residents of SF who also work in SF, right? I don't live in SF, but I'm an essential worker in SF and I'm at the back of the line. Not complaining (too much) as I'm luckier than most.


----------



## pukasonqo

Been working from home since March 2020 and although Australia’s response to the pandemic has been successful I am looking forward to having the vaccine
Still no clear date (that I am aware of)


----------



## ap.

samfalstaff said:


> So I'm assuming it's available to residents of SF who also work in SF, right? I don't live in SF, but I'm an essential worker in SF and I'm at the back of the line. Not complaining (too much) as I'm luckier than most.



It seems as long as you meet the eligibility requirements you can get the vaccine from SF sites.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hi everyone..  Still alive.  Just taking a bit longer than Id like to getting back to normal.  Hope everyone is ok, all things considered of course


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I knew this would happen, just knew it!

Our Health minister has now "Hinted" that we *Might* stay Lockdown longer then the 5 days. The cluster from the Hotel quarantine has now grown to 16 people and over 1000+ people who were either close contacts or relative's of the staff that tested positive have to self isolate for 14 days.

This just feels like a repeat of last year with the Hotel quarantine debacle which caused the second wave here! We really won't know anything until our state leader makes an announcement - But he does listen to our Health minister, so if he thinks we should stay lockdown longer, then that's what our state leader will do. I have no idea what is going to happen next month when the extended 6 month one time only health bill expires which gave/gives our state leader the power to lock us down.

So my whole state has to pay for the incompetence of a certain amount of people who simply didn't follow the new Virus health regulations!


----------



## muddledmint

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t like wearing masks but I do love the fact that it hides my face. You no longer have people telling you to smile more. I refuse to smile for anyone who tells me too!



people who tell you to smile are the rudest people and they don’t even know it.


----------



## muddledmint

whateve said:


> Can't you get the vaccine through your county? It's free so it doesn't matter where you get it. As far as I know, most states have opened up vaccine registration for people over 65.
> 
> I'm sorry you have health problems.


Unfortunately not every state is doing this.  My state hasn’t opened up vaccines to anyone not in certain essential worker categories or under 75. I think it’s just outrageous that 65 and medically compromised aren’t a higher priority than young healthy “essential” workers.


----------



## Siha77

.


----------



## Tootsie17

Transported said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much for the support.  I had to take a break and process what happened.  I am better, but still grieving.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Tootsie17

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you so much.


----------



## JenJBS

muddledmint said:


> Unfortunately not every state is doing this.  My state hasn’t opened up vaccines to anyone not in certain essential worker categories or under 75. I think it’s just outrageous that 65 and medically compromised aren’t a higher priority than young healthy “essential” workers.



Someone who is 65 and medically compromised can stay home, and safe. The essential workers have to go out to work and risk infection. I think they deserve to be a higher priority as they are at much greater risk of getting infected.


----------



## muddledmint

JenJBS said:


> Someone who is 65 and medically compromised can stay home, and safe. The essential workers have to go out to work and risk infection. I think they deserve to be a higher priority as they are at much greater risk of getting infected.


Young and healthy workers are at a much lower risk of hospitalization and death. Not all 65 yo and medically compromised are retired or working from home even if they aren’t categorized as essential workers, they can’t all just hunker down at home like you seem to think. The priority for vaccines should be for those most at risk for death, not infection. This is a value judgement and I think it’s wrong to not prioritize people who are more at risk of dying. It makes sense to have people like healthcare workers and frontline workers like firefighters be at the front of the line because they are needed to prevent deaths, but a 20 yo working part time at a grocery store should NOT be ahead of a 74 year old!


----------



## JenJBS

muddledmint said:


> Young and healthy workers are at a much lower risk of hospitalization and death. Not all 65 yo and medically compromised are retired or working from home even if they aren’t categorized as essential workers, they can’t all just hunker down at home like you seem to think. The priority for vaccines should be for those most at risk for death, not infection. This is a value judgement and I think it’s wrong to not prioritize people who are more at risk of dying. It makes sense to have people like healthcare workers and frontline workers like firefighters be at the front of the line because they are needed to prevent deaths, but a 20 yo working part time at a grocery store should NOT be ahead of a 74 year old!



As you say, it's a value judgement, which means people are going to disagree. I believe it should be based on risk of infection. Even if Covid doesn't kill someone immediately, it can cause severe organ damage. Organ damage that could eventually shorten that person's life by years.

I have friends who are young and healthy, but have children with severe medical issues, who are almost certain to die if they get Covid because their young, healthy parents who are essential workers have no choice but to work and risk infection - meaning they risk infecting their medically vulnerable child.


----------



## elvisfan4life

JenJBS said:


> Someone who is 65 and medically compromised can stay home, and safe. The essential workers have to go out to work and risk infection. I think they deserve to be a higher priority as they are at much greater risk of getting infected.


But not of serious illness and death priority had to be those who are at risk of death and life changing serious illness


----------



## elvisfan4life

JenJBS said:


> As you say, it's a value judgement, which means people are going to disagree. I believe it should be based on risk of infection. Even if Covid doesn't kill someone immediately, it can cause severe organ damage. Organ damage that could eventually shorten that person's life by years.
> 
> I have friends who are young and healthy, but have children with severe medical issues, who are almost certain to die if they get Covid because their young, healthy parents who are essential workers have no choice but to work and risk infection - meaning they risk infecting their medically vulnerable child.


Check the ages of those who have died a minuscule number are under 30 even with severe underlying conditions age is a much higher factor so the oldest over 50 need protection first


----------



## LemonDrop

I am really surprised flight attendants weren't high up on the vaccination list in the USA.  We aren't required to quarantine on return to USA. Or after flying around the USA.  Can you imagine if we caught a different strain how many people we could possibly pass it to? How many areas of the country one flight attendant could pass it to?


----------



## JenJBS

elvisfan4life said:


> But not of serious illness and death priority had to be those who are at risk of death and life changing serious illness



Sorry to vent, but it feels like no one cares about the risks those of us deemed essential workers have faced every day for almost a year now.

What about the long term damage to their organs that Covid can cause? That damage may cause them to need a life changing organ transplant, or even end up shortening their lives by years. What about the young people who are still sick months and months after getting Covid, and may never be fully healthy again? I would call that life changing.


----------



## JenJBS

elvisfan4life said:


> Check the ages of those who have died a minuscule number are under 30 even with severe underlying conditions age is a much higher factor so the oldest over 50 need protection first




@muddledmint 





__





						Coronavirus and COVID-19: Younger Adults Are at Risk, Too
					

Early reports indicated that young people were more likely to have milder cases of the disease. But that view may be changing.




					www-hopkinsmedicine-org.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Pessie

.


----------



## Transported

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you so much for the support.  I had to take a break and process what happened.  I am better, but still grieving.


It is never easy.... hang in there as best you can sending you hugs


----------



## canto bight

My friend's dad (who is also one of my dad's closest friends) got diagnosed on the 29th and hospitalized on the 15th.  He was doing fairly well, considering, and then he took a turn for the worst.  We are all very worried about him, to say the least.  He's the same age as my dad and that's not young.

He was not as careful as he should have been... visiting many people, going out to eat and to bars, etc.  I spoke with him on the phone around the 3rd or 4th and he expressed his regret for not taking things more seriously.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Our vaccine's start to roll out next Monday the 22nd. First is the Pfizer shot, which will go to our frontline workers, those who work with the elderly and elderly patients and those on disability.

The second vaccine is the AstraZeneca which will start to roll out early next month. This vaccine is being made here and they have already started to make it and started to distribute it around Australia. 

Waiting for today's announcement about the 5 day Lockdown, which is suppose to end at 11.59 pm tonight. We won't know until later today - But there will be restrictions on gatherings and so forth. Just what restrictions is still unknown at this point AND if we will stay on lockdown. We shouldn't be though, the cluster has been contained, no community spread, so there really is NO reason to keep us on lockdown.


----------



## elvisfan4life

canto bight said:


> My friend's dad (who is also one of my dad's closest friends) got diagnosed on the 29th and hospitalized on the 15th.  He was doing fairly well, considering, and then he took a turn for the worst.  We are all very worried about him, to say the least.  He's the same age as my dad and that's not young.
> 
> He was not as careful as he should have been... visiting many people, going out to eat and to bars, etc.  I spoke with him on the phone around the 3rd or 4th and he expressed his regret for not taking things more seriously.


He you your friend and your dad are in my prayers stay strong x


----------



## muddledmint

JenJBS said:


> Sorry to vent, but it feels like no one cares about the risks those of us deemed essential workers have faced every day for almost a year now.
> 
> What about the long term damage to their organs that Covid can cause? That damage may cause them to need a life changing organ transplant, or even end up shortening their lives by years. What about the young people who are still sick months and months after getting Covid, and may never be fully healthy again? I would call that life changing.


It’s not that people don’t care. I do think essential workers should be a higher priority than the general public, but AFTER the population that is most at risk of death. This is why I think we need better PPE for everyone and better environmental controls to manage ventilation because let’s face the facts - a cloth mask does very little.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And our Lockdown has ended as from 11.59pm last night!!!!  Our state leader made the announcement yesterday mid morning!!

On the downside, traffic is going to be crazy again. 

There is also a temporary ban on returning travelers (Great! No virus coming in again!), our boarders are closed, for how long, that's yet to be announced. I say, leave it permanently!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> Young and healthy workers are at a much lower risk of hospitalization and death. Not all 65 yo and medically compromised are retired or working from home even if they aren’t categorized as essential workers, they can’t all just hunker down at home like you seem to think. The priority for vaccines should be for those most at risk for death, not infection. This is a value judgement and I think it’s wrong to not prioritize people who are more at risk of dying. It makes sense to have people like healthcare workers and frontline workers like firefighters be at the front of the line because they are needed to prevent deaths, but a 20 yo working part time at a grocery store should NOT be ahead of a 74 year old!


You have a good point!
But can you imagine how many people the essential workers can infect if they had Covid, whether they are young or not? They are in contact with soooo many people!!!
On top of that,  the hospital essential workers are in contact with a lot of sick people as well.
These sick people get tested for Covid,  but that test result only shows their conditions for a point in time.  A negative patient can have a positive result the very next day without even knowing about it!
Can you imagine these young medical essential workers asking the patients to open their mouths to take a look inside?   
I would probably faint!
Can you imagine doing this all day long? Yikes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Sorry to vent, but it feels like no one cares about the risks those of us deemed essential workers have faced every day for almost a year now.
> 
> What about the long term damage to their organs that Covid can cause? That damage may cause them to need a life changing organ transplant, or even end up shortening their lives by years. What about the young people who are still sick months and months after getting Covid, and may never be fully healthy again? I would call that life changing.


Awwww, I totally understand where you're coming from!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> It’s not that people don’t care. I do think essential workers should be a higher priority than the general public, but AFTER the population that is most at risk of death. This is why I think we need better PPE for everyone and better environmental controls to manage ventilation because let’s face the facts - a cloth mask does very little.


I totally agree,  yet I wonder what would happen if let's say a lot of the essential workers were infected.  Who would medically take care of the high at risk? 
It's like if air pressure drops in the plane, it's necessary to put the oxygen mask on yourself first before helping others.


----------



## muddledmint

Sunshine mama said:


> You have a good point!
> But can you imagine how many people the essential workers can infect if they had Covid, whether they are young or not? They are in contact with soooo many people!!!
> On top of that,  the hospital essential workers are in contact with a lot of sick people as well.
> These sick people get tested for Covid,  but that test result only shows their conditions for a point in time.  A negative patient can have a positive result the very next day without even knowing about it!
> Can you imagine these young medical essential workers asking the patients to open their mouths to take a look inside?
> I would probably faint!
> Can you imagine doing this all day long? Yikes!



Actually, I do this all day long for my job. Healthcare and frontline emergency first responders are and should be in their own category - IA. I was talking about the IB group essential workers. But elderly and medically compromised should have more priority than they’ve been given, at least in my state.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muddledmint said:


> Actually, I do this all day long for my job. Healthcare and frontline emergency first responders are and should be in their own category - IA. I was talking about the IB group essential workers. But elderly and medically compromised should have more priority than they’ve been given, at least in my state.


Yeah. I see what you mean.


----------



## Chanbal

JenJBS said:


> Sorry to vent, but it feels like no one cares about the risks those of us deemed essential workers have faced every day for almost a year now.
> 
> What about the long term damage to their organs that Covid can cause? That damage may cause them to need a life changing organ transplant, or even end up shortening their lives by years. What about the young people who are still sick months and months after getting Covid, and may never be fully healthy again? I would call that life changing.


Unfortunately, there isn't a solution that is completely right, all options have their limitations. We need to get everybody vaccinated as soon as possible. I wish we could increase the production rate of the vaccines. Hopefully with the numbers of new infections going down, and if we keep wearing masks, we will be in a much better situation in 2-3 months. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JenJBS

Deleted


----------



## JenJBS

A growing group of people get sick and then never fully recover. In support groups, they sometimes refer to themselves as long-haulers; their condition is alternately called long Covid, continued Covid, post-Covid syndrome or post-acute Covid syndrome.










						Almost a third of people with 'mild' Covid-19 still battle symptoms months later, study finds
					

It's been almost a year since Michael Reagan, 50, came down with Covid-19.




					amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## bag-mania

Some updated information about the Pfizer vaccine was released today. They are now saying it is 85% effective after only one dose. Also it doesn’t have to be kept in sub-zero temperatures, it can last in a normal freezer for up to two weeks.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Both partner and child tested positive. I tested negative. Could someone explain? We tested ard 5 days after the initial onset. Of course we isolated (still are) straight away. Covid is so strange. I remember when my child used to get sick all the time (first 6 mths of nursery) and I was always ok, never caught anything. Could it be that my immune system is so great?


----------



## Chanbal

Consumer2much said:


> Both partner and child tested positive. I tested negative. Could someone explain? We tested ard 5 days after the initial onset. Of course we isolated (still are) straight away. Covid is so strange. I remember when my child used to get sick all the time (first 6 mths of nursery) and I was always ok, never caught anything. Could it be that my immune system is so great?


Covid must be one of the most unpredictable pathologies.  Wishing a fast recovery to your family.


----------



## Mariapia

Consumer2much said:


> Both partner and child tested positive. I tested negative. Could someone explain? We tested ard 5 days after the initial onset. Of course we isolated (still are) straight away. Covid is so strange. I remember when my child used to get sick all the time (first 6 mths of nursery) and I was always ok, never caught anything. Could it be that my immune system is so great?


A friend of mine tested positive too and had to be hospitalized, his wife didn’t catch the disease.
Same with another couple I know( no hospitalization though ): the spouse always tested negative and never got sick .
No one knows why.


----------



## JenJBS

Consumer2much said:


> Both partner and child tested positive. I tested negative. Could someone explain? We tested ard 5 days after the initial onset. Of course we isolated (still are) straight away. Covid is so strange. I remember when my child used to get sick all the time (first 6 mths of nursery) and I was always ok, never caught anything. Could it be that my immune system is so great?



A coworker's husband got it, but she didn't. It's a strange disease... Will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Strange is right!  I tested positive and then about 1 week later my husband tested positive.  Both of us had a mild case.

My BIL had it back in March when the first cases were being reported and he had a bad case. His wife (my sister) never got it.  

Go figure!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

We are so behind in the COVID shots. They are still doing group homes and essential workers. They are hoping to start the 80 year olds and up sometime soon. Then starting the end of March or April if we are lucky everyone 60 up to 80 will start to get their shots. The 50 and up will have to wait. They are hoping to get everyone done by September. I spoke to our health unit Saturday and they said this all depends on availability and there are no guarantees! We live in one of the wealthiest countries in the world. This is disgraceful.


----------



## Pessie

I had my 1st jab last week.  I’m asthmatic and there’s been some uncertainty about how severe asthma has to be to qualify for the current tranche, so was very relieved to get the text.  Vaccination at my local GP practice, and I was impressed how slick the process was, and how many people they were going through.  My follow up appt already came through by text too.
The UK government has stuffed up many aspects of managing the pandemic, but the vaccine rollout is being handled very well.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?


I didn't do online but we had a few phone appointments. I think it would depend on the appointment. I have one doctor who I don't really need to see but have to see once a year to get my prescriptions renewed. That one was fine by phone, and I'd want to continue with it. DH had a few phone appointments with his cardiologist. The doctor was frustrated at not being able to check his vitals, even though we were able to provide him with DH's blood pressure. He changed doctors and the new cardiologist insists on in person appointments. I think the type of appointment in which they just ask you how you are doing can be done remotely. Or if you have had the problem before and just need a prescription. However, this is risky. I've had many eye infections in my life and thought I just had another one, but when I went to the doctor, it turned out to be a viral infection rather than bacterial so the medication was different. The doctor wouldn't have known that without a real examination. If I had a new issue, I would want to do it IRL.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?


For me in person. Chiropractic in person. Mammogram in person. Ear nose and throat doctor in person. Because I had a long history with one of my doctors he was able to fill out my medical paperwork by phone and fax when I had to go into self quarantine.


----------



## JenJBS

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?



I had some phone appointments with my therapist, and really liked the option. Since all we do in person is talk, it's so much more convenient to do it over the phone and save travel time.


----------



## Chanbal

Chagall said:


> We are so behind in the COVID shots. They are still doing group homes and essential workers. They are hoping to start the 80 year olds and up sometime soon. Then starting the end of March or April if we are lucky everyone 60 up to 80 will start to get their shots. The 50 and up will have to wait. They are hoping to get everyone done by September. I spoke to our health unit Saturday and they said this all depends on availability and there are no guarantees! We live in one of the wealthiest countries in the world. This is disgraceful.


Aren't people over 80 getting the vaccine? Our state is still vaccinating people >65. It's very slow.


----------



## Chagall

Chanbal said:


> Aren't people over 80 getting the vaccine? Our state is still vaccinating people >65. It's very slow.


They haven’t started the people over 80 yet in our province. They are only doing people in long care homes and their support workers. Next will be the over 80’s, then the 60 and older but it could be months. Very behind most of the rest of the world!


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> They haven’t started the people over 80 yet in our province. They are only doing people in long care homes and their support workers. Next will be the over 80’s, then the 60 and older but it could be months. Very behind most of the rest of the world!


I'm thankful I live in a small county. I suspect that if I lived in a heavily populated county, like Los Angeles, I would have had to wait a lot longer.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> I'm thankful I live in a small county. I suspect that if I lived in a heavily populated county, like Los Angeles, I would have had to wait a lot longer.


I live in a big country but it doesn’t have anywhere the population of the States. It should have been much easier to administer the vaccine. We haven’t even started vaccinating the general population of any age in my province, and there are no guarantees as to when they will. Israel has nearly finished with much of their population. Some countries are vaccinating around the clock.


----------



## doni

Most of Europe is a disaster. I am in Germany and my MIL (over 80) got an appointment for March. Second shot in April. At this point, I am not expecting to get the vaccine any time before the end of the Summer...


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?


My brother had an online doc appointment and was given a cough med prescription  for his covid.  It made it a lot better for him. He had a positive experience.


----------



## Sunshine mama

doni said:


> Most of Europe is a disaster. I am in Germany and my MIL (over 80) got an appointment for March. Second shot in April. At this point, I am not expecting to get the vaccine any time before the end of the Summer...


My parents are finally getting their 2nd doses of Moderna today. I have no idea when we'll be getting our 1st.  It's a guessing game right now.
I hope in a couple of weeks, I can actually go over to their place,  and they could come to our place.  I hope. It seems like nothing is certain at this moment, especially since the new covid variants are popping up here and there.


----------



## BPC

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?



I've done follow-up visits with my dermatologist and I didn't like it. I don't think it's possible to accurately diagnose most issues online. 
But since it was a follow-up, I was OK with it. For an initial consult, I would only do it face to face.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> My brother had an online doc appointment and was given a cough med prescription  for his covid.  It made it a lot better for him. He had a positive experience.


I was denied this by two different doctors at the height of the pandemic. I was given a prescription for a sore throat.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## angersauce

LemonDrop said:


> I am curious. To those of you that have done any online doctor or therapy appointments. Did you like the experience and do you hope to keep that option up after the pandemic subsides? Or would you prefer to go back to all in person doctor visits?



I love this experience and hope to have the option post pandemic. Saves me an hour round trip; dealing with traffic, parking, waiting room, other people, etc. Can schedule a visit any time rather than rearranging my whole work day over it.  Also opened up more time slots for me to see a doctor who normally works a few days a week in another city. Obviously it is only good for routine stuff that doesn't require in person diagnostics/care, though, not sure where you draw that line as a patient or physician.


----------



## bag-mania

The Johnson & Johnson vaccine is one step closer to emergency use authorization. They have 4 million doses ready to ship when they get approval and expect to have 20 million doses ready by the end of March with 100 million doses produced by the end of June.









						New analyses show Johnson & Johnson’s one-dose vaccine works well. (Published 2021)
					

F.D.A. studies show the shot strongly protects against severe illness and may reduce spread of the virus. But the drugmaker has fallen short of initial production goals.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## LemonDrop

I have loved the experience of the Teladoc.  I have had 4 appointments none where some part of my body needed to be viewed to get an accurate diagnosis. I am on meds that sometimes just need to be tweaked (migraine/thyroid) and I also have used it to schedule a therapist.  I really enjoyed doing that from my bedroom. It's also benefitted me because the town I live in has such limited supply of doctors. This has opened up the opportunity to get an appointment quickly rather than wait months.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> The Johnson & Johnson vaccine is one step closer to emergency use authorization. They have 4 million doses ready to ship when they get approval and expect to have 20 million doses ready by the end of March with 100 million doses produced by the end of June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New analyses show Johnson & Johnson’s one-dose vaccine works well. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> F.D.A. studies show the shot strongly protects against severe illness and may reduce spread of the virus. But the drugmaker has fallen short of initial production goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Great news and one dose will mean so many more protected so much faster worldwide


----------



## pixiejenna

The vaccine roll out is a hot mess. In my state it depends on what county you live in, my county requires you to sign up for it. But have heard of people going to other counties and getting vaccinated. I signed up both my dad who’s 85 and myself as an essential worker and neither of us have been emailed to schedule our appointments yet. I know a few people people who have been vaccinated several of whom are younger than me (39).  One was vaccinated because her sister works for the state police and they are vaccinating them and their families. So because their sisters she got it but they don’t live together dose that make any sense? I could understand if they’re in the same household. At least our states numbers have greatly improved hopefully they continue to stay that way.


----------



## redney

As of this week, both Pfizer and Moderna confirmed they're on track to increase vaccine production significantly. And with Johnson & Johnson, Astra Zeneca, and Novavax awaiting FDA emergency approval, the supply should increase dramatically, hopefully very soon.









						Drugmakers are ramping up Covid vaccine production after fixing initial manufacturing delays
					

"We've been in the process of developing a manufacturing process for a vaccine product that we've never made before," Pfizer Chief Business Officer John Young said.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> The vaccine roll out is a hot mess. In my state it depends on what county you live in, my county requires you to sign up for it. But have heard of people going to other counties and getting vaccinated. I signed up both my dad who’s 85 and myself as an essential worker and neither of us have been emailed to schedule our appointments yet. I know a few people people who have been vaccinated several of whom are younger than me (39).  One was vaccinated because her sister works for the state police and they are vaccinating them and their families. So because their sisters she got it but they don’t live together dose that make any sense? I could understand if they’re in the same household. At least our states numbers have greatly improved hopefully they continue to stay that way.


I think there is a lot of cronyism going on. People who have access to the vaccine are giving it to their families and friends before giving it to the people who are supposed to get it first.


----------



## elvisfan4life

My other half has his first jab tomorrow he is 64 just me waiting now


----------



## muddledmint

Just read this about the state of vaccine distribution in US: *Only 30% of vaccines have gone to people 65 and above. This is particularly notable given that 80% of hospitalizations and deaths are in this age group. Also, only 5.4% of vaccines have gone to black people vs 60.4% to white people. Black Americans are 3.7 times as likely to be hospitalized as white Americans and 2.8 times more likely to die from the disease. *


----------



## JenJBS

muddledmint said:


> Just read this about the state of vaccine distribution in US: *Only 30% of vaccines have gone to people 65 and above. This is particularly notable given that 80% of hospitalizations and deaths are in this age group. Also, only 5.4% of vaccines have gone to black people vs 60.4% to white people. Black Americans are 3.7 times as likely to be hospitalized as white Americans and 2.8 times more likely to die from the disease. *



Could that be because so many of the first vaccines went to health care workers and first responders - under the age of 65?


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> My other half has his first jab tomorrow he is 64 just me waiting now



No problem at all easier than the flu jab he said


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> Just read this about the state of vaccine distribution in US: *Only 30% of vaccines have gone to people 65 and above. This is particularly notable given that 80% of hospitalizations and deaths are in this age group. Also, only 5.4% of vaccines have gone to black people vs 60.4% to white people. Black Americans are 3.7 times as likely to be hospitalized as white Americans and 2.8 times more likely to die from the disease. *



I suspect as they cannot get to a large vaccination centre - if the vaccines need to be kept so cold they aren’t suitable for using in smaller local surgeries or in peoples homes - this is the beauty of the Oxford vaccine it can be taken to housebound elderly and vulnerable too


----------



## Sunshine mama

My parents received their 2nd Moderna 2 days ago and they are fine so far. So relieved!!!!
When one of my DDs received her 2nd Moderna,  she was very very sick.  She had extreme fatigue, severe chills, fever,  and body ache! 
So needless to say,  I am so relieved for my parents.


----------



## canto bight

muddledmint said:


> Just read this about the state of vaccine distribution in US: *Only 30% of vaccines have gone to people 65 and above. This is particularly notable given that 80% of hospitalizations and deaths are in this age group. Also, only 5.4% of vaccines have gone to black people vs 60.4% to white people. Black Americans are 3.7 times as likely to be hospitalized as white Americans and 2.8 times more likely to die from the disease. *



Part of the issue is people from more affluent areas going to less affluent areas to get their vaccine sooner, which takes doses away from the communities they were intended for and kind of upsets me.


----------



## muddledmint

canto bight said:


> Part of the issue is people from more affluent areas going to less affluent areas to get their vaccine sooner, which takes doses away from the communities they were intended for and kind of upsets me.


Yes, that is upsetting. In the news there was a report that California made special access codes for underserved populations so that they could get vaccination appointments, but somehow people in wealthier areas got these codes and were spreading them to their friends and family on social media etc and taking all the appointments. Another thing I’ve read is that people are waiting all day at pharmacies and vaccination sites to see if they can get leftover doses at the end of the day even though they are not eligible. This is not bad, but when you think about it, most of the people who have the time and ability to wait around all day like that are probably people who don’t have to worry about work or other obligations.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> Part of the issue is people from more affluent areas going to less affluent areas to get their vaccine sooner, which takes doses away from the communities they were intended for and kind of upsets me.





muddledmint said:


> Yes, that is upsetting. In the news there was a report that California made special access codes for underserved populations so that they could get vaccination appointments, but somehow people in wealthier areas got these codes and were spreading them to their friends and family on social media etc and taking all the appointments. Another thing I’ve read is that people are waiting all day at pharmacies and vaccination sites to see if they can get leftover doses at the end of the day even though they are not eligible. This is not bad, but when you think about it, most of the people who have the time and ability to wait around all day like that are probably people who don’t have to worry about work or other obligations.


As far as I know, that didn't happen in my county. We are in a less affluent area of California. We had to sign up online. There was also a phone number that helped people register. The phone line quickly clogged up so much with calls that they announced that people should only register online. When we showed up for our appointments, they checked our IDs against the registration list, so they weren't letting anyone in who wasn't actually registered, and you couldn't register without having an address in the county.

People were showing up to known vaccination sites without appointments but I believe they were turned away.

I'm concerned that people who didn't have cars wouldn't be able to get vaccinated as it was a drive-through site, but maybe not all vaccination sites were set up that way. Also, DH worried that people who didn't know how to register online would be left out. He has a friend in his 80s who doesn't have a clue. If his family isn't willing to help him sign up, I think it will be a long time before he and others like him get their vaccinations.

I'm sure each county handled in differently. My daughter lives in another California county and hasn't found anywhere she can register.


----------



## Tootsie17

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you for the support. Sometimes spending so much time by myself, due to the pandemic, makes me lonely.  I am so thankful to all here for information, laughter, and camaraderie.  I mean laughter in a positive sense, we're in this together kind of thing.


----------



## canto bight

muddledmint said:


> Yes, that is upsetting. In the news there was a report that California made special access codes for underserved populations so that they could get vaccination appointments, but somehow people in wealthier areas got these codes and were spreading them to their friends and family on social media etc and taking all the appointments. Another thing I’ve read is that people are waiting all day at pharmacies and vaccination sites to see if they can get leftover doses at the end of the day even though they are not eligible. This is not bad, but when you think about it, most of the people who have the time and ability to wait around all day like that are probably people who don’t have to worry about work or other obligations.



That's exactly what happened in my area as well.  Luckily, the health department realized that on the first or second day of the clinic and managed to prevent that from happening at least to some degree.  I hadn't read about people waiting for leftover doses, but I'd rather it go in anyone's arm than be wasted.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> My parents received their 2nd Moderna 2 days ago and they are fine so far. So relieved!!!!
> When one of my DDs received her 2nd Moderna,  she was very very sick.  She had extreme fatigue, severe chills, fever,  and body ache!
> So needless to say,  I am so relieved for my parents.


I feel you! Mom got her 2nd dose yesterday. A definite feeling of relief.


----------



## muddledmint

canto bight said:


> That's exactly what happened in my area as well.  Luckily, the health department realized that on the first or second day of the clinic and managed to prevent that from happening at least to some degree.  I hadn't read about people waiting for leftover doses, but I'd rather it go in anyone's arm than be wasted.


I agree, the doses that will expire shouldn’t be thrown out if there is a willing arm for them, BUT this is just another way (among many) that privileged people can cut the line because they have more resources. There should be more effort and outreach to get these doses to people who need them more urgently.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am confused. Why are people standing around a pharmacy all day in hopes to get a chance at leftover vaccine privileged?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tootsie17 said:


> Thank you for the support. Sometimes spending so much time by myself, due to the pandemic, makes me lonely.  I am so thankful to all here for information, laughter, and camaraderie.  I mean laughter in a positive sense, we're in this together kind of thing.



Come and post anytime you feel lonely I’m in the UK so if you can’t sleep and need a chat I’m here take care xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

canto bight said:


> That's exactly what happened in my area as well.  Luckily, the health department realized that on the first or second day of the clinic and managed to prevent that from happening at least to some degree.  I hadn't read about people waiting for leftover doses, but I'd rather it go in anyone's arm than be wasted.




I agree it’s so sad vaccine is being wasted in Europe as people refuse it  - if it is being provided free if you refuse one you should go to the back of the queue


----------



## Lake Effect

I just returned from getting my first dose! I had registered with my state back in January. We were told of different mega-vaccination sites and were told we could schedule individually with them. One of them is through the health care system of my pcp, so I did register and the earliest appt I was offered was in July. I did take the appt. I kept checking for availability at another megasite within 15 minutes of me, but no appt have been made available, I would assume, based on my availability. A few people close to me have been offered appts, so I was hopeful I may not have to wait until July. 
I am on my laptop around 6:30 pm yesterday and I see an email notification at the bottom of the screen, "Now is the time to make an appointment" !!! A couple clicks later and I had an appt for 9 am today!!!
It was literally a herd of people, lol. But I will say this, it was the most organized cattle call I have ever experienced. It was at a local community college one county over (I had taught there as an adjunct) and it was a lot of walking, with multiple check points to confirm indeed I was who I said I was and that I absolutely had an appt. I was done in under an hour. I did overhear another woman, who I guess was having her 2nd dose, said she waited for hours before. 
After my injection, of course, I had to wait. When my time was called to leave, I thanked the man who was calling the release time (either local police or the campus security) as I was getting snap of the QR to leave feedback (when the state of NJ actually does something right, I feel obligated to point it out) and said I was rather amazed. He responded, "We've worked out some kinks" and laughed. The policeman at the entry point said they were giving out 4,000 doses that morning. 
After my injection, I asked the nurse and her assistant, "Would anyone be surprised if I stood up and did a little happy dance?" They both chuckled and said, they get a lot people who start crying tears of relief!
Sorry for a bit of a ramble. We all know what a long year it's been. It is a bit surreal. In 24 hours I have gone from wondering if I can possibly get the vax before the July appt to actually getting it with a follow up in 3 weeks (Pfizer)!
Best wishes to all you still patiently waiting, a big ((hug)). My biggest concern in all of this has been what if I need to travel to FL on an emergency basis for my mother? Now I feel a bit more comfortable with taking a flight, if I had to.


----------



## LemonDrop

@Lake Effect I am thrilled for you!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lake Effect said:


> I just returned from getting my first dose! I had registered with my state back in January. We were told of different mega-vaccination sites and were told we could schedule individually with them. One of them is through the health care system of my pcp, so I did register and the earliest appt I was offered was in July. I did take the appt. I kept checking for availability at another megasite within 15 minutes of me, but no appt have been made available, I would assume, based on my availability. A few people close to me have been offered appts, so I was hopeful I may not have to wait until July.
> I am on my laptop around 6:30 pm yesterday and I see an email notification at the bottom of the screen, "Now is the time to make an appointment" !!! A couple clicks later and I had an appt for 9 am today!!!
> It was literally a herd of people, lol. But I will say this, it was the most organized cattle call I have ever experienced. It was at a local community college one county over (I had taught there as an adjunct) and it was a lot of walking, with multiple check points to confirm indeed I was who I said I was and that I absolutely had an appt. I was done in under an hour. I did overhear another woman, who I guess was having her 2nd dose, said she waited for hours before.
> After my injection, of course, I had to wait. When my time was called to leave, I thanked the man who was calling the release time (either local police or the campus security) as I was getting snap of the QR to leave feedback (when the state of NJ actually does something right, I feel obligated to point it out) and said I was rather amazed. He responded, "We've worked out some kinks" and laughed. The policeman at the entry point said they were giving out 4,000 doses that morning.
> After my injection, I asked the nurse and her assistant, "Would anyone be surprised if I stood up and did a little happy dance?" They both chuckled and said, they get a lot people who start crying tears of relief!
> Sorry for a bit of a ramble. We all know what a long year it's been. It is a bit surreal. In 24 hours I have gone from wondering if I can possibly get the vax before the July appt to actually getting it with a follow up in 3 weeks (Pfizer)!
> Best wishes to all you still patiently waiting, a big ((hug)). My biggest concern in all of this has been what if I need to travel to FL on an emergency basis for my mother? Now I feel a bit more comfortable with taking a flight, if I had to.




Bless you don’t apologise I’m as excited for you as you are !!! It’s wonderful news you are one more step closer to being with your mom xx


----------



## canto bight

Lake Effect said:


> I just returned from getting my first dose! I had registered with my state back in January. We were told of different mega-vaccination sites and were told we could schedule individually with them. One of them is through the health care system of my pcp, so I did register and the earliest appt I was offered was in July. I did take the appt. I kept checking for availability at another megasite within 15 minutes of me, but no appt have been made available, I would assume, based on my availability. A few people close to me have been offered appts, so I was hopeful I may not have to wait until July.
> I am on my laptop around 6:30 pm yesterday and I see an email notification at the bottom of the screen, "Now is the time to make an appointment" !!! A couple clicks later and I had an appt for 9 am today!!!
> It was literally a herd of people, lol. But I will say this, it was the most organized cattle call I have ever experienced. It was at a local community college one county over (I had taught there as an adjunct) and it was a lot of walking, with multiple check points to confirm indeed I was who I said I was and that I absolutely had an appt. I was done in under an hour. I did overhear another woman, who I guess was having her 2nd dose, said she waited for hours before.
> After my injection, of course, I had to wait. When my time was called to leave, I thanked the man who was calling the release time (either local police or the campus security) as I was getting snap of the QR to leave feedback (when the state of NJ actually does something right, I feel obligated to point it out) and said I was rather amazed. He responded, "We've worked out some kinks" and laughed. The policeman at the entry point said they were giving out 4,000 doses that morning.
> After my injection, I asked the nurse and her assistant, "Would anyone be surprised if I stood up and did a little happy dance?" They both chuckled and said, they get a lot people who start crying tears of relief!
> Sorry for a bit of a ramble. We all know what a long year it's been. It is a bit surreal. In 24 hours I have gone from wondering if I can possibly get the vax before the July appt to actually getting it with a follow up in 3 weeks (Pfizer)!
> Best wishes to all you still patiently waiting, a big ((hug)). My biggest concern in all of this has been what if I need to travel to FL on an emergency basis for my mother? Now I feel a bit more comfortable with taking a flight, if I had to.



I am feeling emotional today haha so I just got a little teary eyed out of happiness for you.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> I agree it’s so sad vaccine is being wasted in Europe as people refuse it  - if it is being provided free if you refuse one you should go to the back of the queue


I heard that 30% of law enforcement in our area has refused the vaccine.

Today is the first day we are venturing out of the house! It's been 2 weeks since our last shot. We are going to a restaurant, probably for take out; I don't think anywhere around here has inside service.

ETA: the place we went to had a patio so we were able to eat there. The silverware was plastic but the plates were real. There were two other occupied tables out of about 6 total.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I heard that 30% of law enforcement in our area has refused the vaccine.
> 
> Today is the first day we are venturing out of the house! It's been 2 weeks since our last shot. We are going to a restaurant, probably for take out; I don't think anywhere around here has inside service.
> 
> ETA: the place we went to had a patio so we were able to eat there. The silverware was plastic but the plates were real. There were two other occupied tables out of about 6 total.



While our police officers are at the back of the queue but have to deal with people spitting on them every day


----------



## mellecyn

I feel like my life has shrunk to a minimum. (home -> go to the office. That´s it) I am Lucky because I live in a village in the countryside, so we can go outside and enjoy the nature. But originally my move here was a strategic decision, on the condition I would live near the office, but travel every weekend. Because this is the summum of boredom, being single and childfree this is not life. Everything is closed here (shops, restaurants, beauty salons, gyms...) or let´s say only the medical and food markets are open. But being more calm mentally this time around, I can focus on learning things, and tackling all projects I had avoided bc too much fun distraction in my life. My friends have moved on, getting new jobs, moving to the city, getting a partner...and I just feel stuck. First, Im not so good at working online only, I really miss the energy of real life creative interactions.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## V0N1B2

I love it, “hey, everything is closed here because covid is outta control so c’mon kids let take a five hour plane trip and go skiing and enjoy the dine-in options at all these other province’s  restaurants cuz they’ve all worked hard to keep their numbers lower out west!” Oh, people.. bless their hearts 
Massive covid outbreak coming to a BC ski resort in 3... 2...
It’ll be a repeat of the post Christmas numbers here where one small town of 10,000 had 650+ new cases in the first 30 days of 2021, where there had only been ~200 cases for all of 2020.


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/quebec-skiers-arrive-in-whistler-1.5931510


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> I love it, “hey, everything is closed here because covid is outta control so c’mon kids let take a five hour plane trip and go skiing and enjoy the dine-in options at all these other province’s  restaurants cuz they’ve all worked hard to keep their numbers lower out west!” Oh, people.. bless their hearts
> Massive covid outbreak coming to a BC ski resort in 3... 2...
> It’ll be a repeat of the post Christmas numbers here where one small town of 10,000 had 650+ new cases in the first 30 days of 2021, where there had only been ~200 cases for all of 2020.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/quebec-skiers-arrive-in-whistler-1.5931510


I feel you V0n! Same, same, same here in my ski resort town. And, Vail Resorts is all about the $$$. At our Vail-owned resorts, they pack 'em in and regularly ignore Covid safety protocols whilst in lift lines etc. Makes it easy for me to avoid their resorts this year too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Some good news


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Some good news


Are they assuming people aren't getting the second dose of Pfizer? I never heard that it would wear off so quickly. And they didn't measure astrazeneca beyond 34 days? This doesn't look kosher.

All published studies show Pfizer's efficacy at around 95% and Astrazeneca at 70%.









						From transmission to efficacy, how the AstraZeneca, Pfizer and other Covid vaccines compare
					

The UK has approved three Covid vaccines with two more set to come soon – from effectiveness to ease of use, how do they compare?




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## bag-mania

An arrangement has been made for a partnership between pharmaceutical company Merck and Johnson & Johnson to produce more of J&J's vaccine. The vaccine received approval for use over the weekend but the company needs assistance in fulfilling the large quantity of vaccine needed as quickly as possible.


----------



## ap.

whateve said:


> Are they assuming people aren't getting the second dose of Pfizer? I never heard that it would wear off so quickly. *And they didn't measure astrazeneca beyond 34 days?* This doesn't look kosher.
> 
> All published studies show Pfizer's efficacy at around 95% and Astrazeneca at 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From transmission to efficacy, how the AstraZeneca, Pfizer and other Covid vaccines compare
> 
> 
> The UK has approved three Covid vaccines with two more set to come soon – from effectiveness to ease of use, how do they compare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk



Most likely the data on the AZ vaccine is still being collected.  All drugs continue to be monitored after approval -- it's called the Phase 4 -- because the trials, even large trials, can't ever match the diversity of the general population, more reactions usually pop up.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Are they assuming people aren't getting the second dose of Pfizer? I never heard that it would wear off so quickly. And they didn't measure astrazeneca beyond 34 days? This doesn't look kosher.
> 
> All published studies show Pfizer's efficacy at around 95% and Astrazeneca at 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From transmission to efficacy, how the AstraZeneca, Pfizer and other Covid vaccines compare
> 
> 
> The UK has approved three Covid vaccines with two more set to come soon – from effectiveness to ease of use, how do they compare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk




The UK are delaying the second jabs for 3 months to get more people vaccinated this is giving a better effect for the Oxford jab 

Pfizer jabs were started in early dec in the Uk  but the Oxford vaccine was only started in January so there isn’t any data beyond 34 days yet 

This is all based only on Uk data - but on actual people not the info from the more limited clinical trials -this replaces the estimated % from those -we have  now vaccinated over 20 million - a much better pool to extrapolate data from than a clinical trial the criticism of Oxford was hardly anyone over 80 was in the trials - virtually all the UK people over 70 have been given the Oxford jab and deaths in that age group are now falling much faster than under 65


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> The UK are delaying the second jabs for 3 months to get more people vaccinated this is giving a better effect for the Oxford jab
> 
> Pfizer jabs were started in early dec in the Uk  but the Oxford vaccine was only started in January so there isn’t any data beyond 34 days yet
> 
> This is all based only on Uk data - but on actual people not the info from the more limited clinical trials -this replaces the estimated % from those -we have  now vaccinated over 20 million - a much better pool to extrapolate data from than a clinical trial the criticism of Oxford was hardly anyone over 80 was in the trials - virtually all the UK people over 70 have been given the Oxford jab and deaths in that age group are now falling much faster than under 65


Do they know the effectiveness of Pfizer if people wait to get the second shot after 3 months? Are people able to select which vaccine they get?


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Do they know the effectiveness of Pfizer if people wait to get the second shot after 3 months? Are people able to select which vaccine they get?




No choice at all -

 it is a govt decision to delay all second jabs to ensure as many people as possible in the top 4 vulnerable groups get a jab as soon as possible so they have some degree of protection - this decision was taken when our daily cases were nearing 70,000 per day and deaths were over 1,300 remember we are only a pop of 66m much smaller than the US and our infection and death rate is about the worst in the world still. We had only just started learning of new variants which make things so much worse 

- the vaccine given depends where you go - local doctors surgeries only have the Oxford as they don’t the facilities to store Pfizer - larger centres have both but which they are using depends on supplies available on the day and the centre you go to -some have a day or a week where they will do one vaccine  or the other some have both on the same day!!!
 Everyone is recorded with their Nhs identification number and which vaccine they received including batch number and you are given the same info on a card to ensure you get the same vaccine on your second visit 

A lot of people who were offered Pfizer first in early Dec were front line medical staff and staff in care homes - unfortunately many of the latter have refused a jab as they don’t trust the new technology and there is still an alarming number who have refused any vaccine - these are people working with our most vulnerable elderly !!!Thankfully a very high % of the patients themselves have accepted the vaccine but the worry is still there with the new variants that these care homes could get reinfected 

Many who got the Pfizer vaccine are worried that if they have to wait 3 months for the 2nd jab it won’t be effective -as Pfizer themselves recommend a much shorter interval. I think all medical and care home staff have actually being given their second jabs much faster ( all care and nursing staff I know had both within 4 weeks ) but the general public are being given dates in 10- 12 weeks time for the 2nd jab which is causing concern 

An awful lot of people who have been given the Oxford vaccine have been very worried that they have been given an inferior vaccine as it is so much cheaper , not the same modern technology as Pfizer and moderna etc and because it had had so much bad press - most of Europe have refused to even authorise it for the most vulnerable - so the news yesterday that is is so much better than the trials showed is a huge relief to those people which is wonderful news - as that group includes my mum and my husband!!!

They are waiting for their second Oxford jabs in 5 and 10 weeks respectively while I wait to be called for my first. I don’t care which they offer me I just want it!!! I want to be able to go see my mum and hug her- I might never let go of her again!! She is almost 88 and I haven’t seen her since March 13 last year when I had to leave her in a hospital bed and jump on a plane home as we knew lockdown was coming


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> No choice at all -
> 
> it is a govt decision to delay all second jabs to ensure as many people as possible in the top 4 vulnerable groups get a jab as soon as possible so they have some degree of protection - this decision was taken when our daily cases were nearing 70,000 per day and deaths were over 1,300 remember we are only a pop of 66m much smaller than the US and our infection and death rate is about the worst in the world still. We had only just started learning of new variants which make things so much worse
> 
> - the vaccine given depends where you go - local doctors surgeries only have the Oxford as they don’t the facilities to store Pfizer - larger centres have both but which they are using depends on supplies available on the day and the centre you go to -some have a day or a week where they will do one vaccine  or the other some have both on the same day!!!
> Everyone is recorded with their Nhs identification number and which vaccine they received including batch number and you are given the same info on a card to ensure you get the same vaccine on your second visit
> 
> A lot of people who were offered Pfizer first in early Dec were front line medical staff and staff in care homes - unfortunately many of the latter have refused a jab as they don’t trust the new technology and there is still an alarming number who have refused any vaccine - these are people working with our most vulnerable elderly !!!Thankfully a very high % of the patients themselves have accepted the vaccine but the worry is still there with the new variants that these care homes could get reinfected
> 
> Many who got the Pfizer vaccine are worried that if they have to wait 3 months for the 2nd jab it won’t be effective -as Pfizer themselves recommend a much shorter interval. I think all medical and care home staff have actually being given their second jabs much faster ( all care and nursing staff I know had both within 4 weeks ) but the general public are being given dates in 10- 12 weeks time for the 2nd jab which is causing concern
> 
> An awful lot of people who have been given the Oxford vaccine have been very worried that they have been given an inferior vaccine as it is so much cheaper , not the same modern technology as Pfizer and moderna etc and because it had had so much bad press - most of Europe have refused to even authorise it for the most vulnerable - so the news yesterday that is is so much better than the trials showed is a huge relief to those people which is wonderful news - as that group includes my mum and my husband!!!
> 
> They are waiting for their second Oxford jabs in 5 and 10 weeks respectively while I wait to be called for my first. I don’t care which they offer me I just want it!!! I want to be able to go see my mum and hug her- I might never let go of her again!! She is almost 88 and I haven’t seen her since March 13 last year when I had to leave her in a hospital bed and jump on a plane home as we knew lockdown was coming


I hope you get to see your mum soon. The first thing we did when we knew we were protected by the vaccine was see our son. The second thing was eat at a restaurant, but outdoors. I'm very thankful we were able to get both doses with the correct interval. There was talk that the US might just give one dose so more people would get vaccinated but I don't think they've done that. 

We're curious how long they will keep us locked down as the percentage of people who have been vaccinated increases.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just to add to my extremely long post above - sorry - the worry here now is that we have so many “new “ variants  - the UK/we call it the  Kent , South African , Brazilian - we have them all -that the current vaccines won’t work on these.

 The Kent variant  is no longer new it has become our dominant strain and the original virus seems to have virtually died out here but worryingly the Kent variant is itself now mutating and could be acquiring the most dangerous parts of the SA and Brazilian strains that means it could render the current vaccines ineffective 

Again it seems moderna and Pfizer might be more effective than Oxford against these changes so again our most vulnerable who have been given Oxford are worried and it looks like they will possibly all need a third shot later this year once the Oxford vaccine had been tweaked to protect v the variants  

The important thing to hold on to is we have vaccines at all so and the capability of adapting them again so quickly which I think is just an outstanding scientific success


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Just to add to my extremely long post above - sorry - the worry here now is that we have so many “new “ variants  - the UK/we call it the  Kent , South African , Brazilian - we have them all -that the current vaccines won’t work on these.
> 
> The Kent variant  is no longer new it has become our dominant strain and the original virus seems to have virtually died out here but worryingly the Kent variant is itself now mutating and could be acquiring the most dangerous parts of the SA and Brazilian strains that means it could render the current vaccines ineffective
> 
> Again it seems moderna and Pfizer might be more effective than Oxford against these changes so again our most vulnerable who have been given Oxford are worried and it looks like they will possibly all need a third shot later this year once the Oxford vaccine had been tweaked to protect v the variants
> 
> The important thing to hold on to is we have vaccines at all so and the capability of adapting them again so quickly which I think is just an outstanding scientific success


There is a California strain. We don't see much news that any of the vaccines are being tweaked to handle it. Since we are in California, that is worrisome.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I hope you get to see your mum soon. The first thing we did when we knew we were protected by the vaccine was see our son. The second thing was eat at a restaurant, but outdoors. I'm very thankful we were able to get both doses with the correct interval. There was talk that the US might just give one dose so more people would get vaccinated but I don't think they've done that.
> 
> We're curious how long they will keep us locked down as the percentage of people who have been vaccinated increases.



That should depend on what these latest  new variants do they are mutating all the time -so  we need to all go very slow and steady on releasing lockdown so it is sustainable this time -we can’t keep going into and out of lockdowns the world over but sadly  there is already talk of another wave coming - and once we get through this winter we will maybe have to endure some kind of winter lockdown for a few years to come though hopefully a lesser one 

We are just talking about reversing lockdown now in the UK and there is a plan in place - some people want it to be faster some slower but I think it is a sensible slow and steady plan - our schools are going back next week - then the impact of that will be assessed before any thing else is relaxed . In sept that caused a huge surge of infections and it got completely out of control as everything else was relaxed at the same time people needed to go Christmas shopping!!!- we need to learn from that and not do it again whatever the pressure from economists and businesses as the death toll was horrific here nov to feb just unbelievable and I seriously do not know how our hospitals and funeral parlours coped  - we never want that again or god forbid worse. The rest of Europe was far more sensible around Christmas and you only need to see how many more deaths we suffered in the Uk to see they were the sensible ones


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> No choice at all -
> 
> it is a govt decision to delay all second jabs to ensure as many people as possible in the top 4 vulnerable groups get a jab as soon as possible so they have some degree of protection - this decision was taken when our daily cases were nearing 70,000 per day and deaths were over 1,300 remember we are only a pop of 66m much smaller than the US and our infection and death rate is about the worst in the world still. We had only just started learning of new variants which make things so much worse
> 
> - the vaccine given depends where you go - local doctors surgeries only have the Oxford as they don’t the facilities to store Pfizer - larger centres have both but which they are using depends on supplies available on the day and the centre you go to -some have a day or a week where they will do one vaccine  or the other some have both on the same day!!!
> Everyone is recorded with their Nhs identification number and which vaccine they received including batch number and you are given the same info on a card to ensure you get the same vaccine on your second visit
> 
> A lot of people who were offered Pfizer first in early Dec were front line medical staff and staff in care homes - unfortunately many of the latter have refused a jab as they don’t trust the new technology and there is still an alarming number who have refused any vaccine - these are people working with our most vulnerable elderly !!!Thankfully a very high % of the patients themselves have accepted the vaccine but the worry is still there with the new variants that these care homes could get reinfected
> 
> Many who got the Pfizer vaccine are worried that if they have to wait 3 months for the 2nd jab it won’t be effective -as Pfizer themselves recommend a much shorter interval. I think all medical and care home staff have actually being given their second jabs much faster ( all care and nursing staff I know had both within 4 weeks ) but the general public are being given dates in 10- 12 weeks time for the 2nd jab which is causing concern
> 
> An awful lot of people who have been given the Oxford vaccine have been very worried that they have been given an inferior vaccine as it is so much cheaper , not the same modern technology as Pfizer and moderna etc and because it had had so much bad press - most of Europe have refused to even authorise it for the most vulnerable - so the news yesterday that is is so much better than the trials showed is a huge relief to those people which is wonderful news - as that group includes my mum and my husband!!!
> 
> They are waiting for their second Oxford jabs in 5 and 10 weeks respectively while I wait to be called for my first. I don’t care which they offer me I just want it!!! I want to be able to go see my mum and hug her- I might never let go of her again!! She is almost 88 and I haven’t seen her since March 13 last year when I had to leave her in a hospital bed and jump on a plane home as we knew lockdown was coming


My local GP practice has been holding both Pfizer and AZ vaccination clinics.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> There is a California strain. We don't see much news that any of the vaccines are being tweaked to handle it. Since we are in California, that is worrisome.



We don’t see much breakdown of the US numbers here I knew there was a surge in California but thought it had gone now ? 

We are only checking a % of positive cases in the UK for the variant not all  , our tests still seem worryingly inaccurate and our track and trace is really woefully inadequate still all of which scare me we did too little too late every time and seem to keep doing the same


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> We don’t see much breakdown of the US numbers here I knew there was a surge in California but thought it had gone now ?
> 
> We are only checking a % of positive cases in the UK for the variant not all  , our tests still seem worryingly inaccurate and our track and trace is really woefully inadequate still all of which scare me we did too little too late every time and seem to keep doing the same


The numbers have been dropping significantly in California. But if the vaccine is ineffective against the new strain and that strain becomes dominant, then all those vaccinations will be worthless.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> The numbers have been dropping significantly in California. But if the vaccine is ineffective against the new strain and that strain becomes dominant, then all those vaccinations will be worthless.



The scientists are already working on tweaking the vaccines and should be able to start producing them and revaccinating in months if needed


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Just to add to my extremely long post above - sorry - the worry here now is that we have so many “new “ variants  - the UK/we call it the  Kent , South African , Brazilian - we have them all -that the current vaccines won’t work on these.
> 
> The Kent variant  is no longer new it has become our dominant strain and the original virus seems to have virtually died out here but worryingly the Kent variant is itself now mutating and could be acquiring the most dangerous parts of the SA and Brazilian strains that means it could render the current vaccines ineffective
> 
> Again it seems moderna and Pfizer might be more effective than Oxford against these changes so again our most vulnerable who have been given Oxford are worried and it looks like they will possibly all need a third shot later this year once the Oxford vaccine had been tweaked to protect v the variants
> 
> The important thing to hold on to is we have vaccines at all so and the capability of adapting them again so quickly which I think is just an outstanding scientific success


Both Pfizer and Moderna have released data that suggests their vaccines are effective against all 3 variants you mentioned above. More studies will follow.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> The numbers have been dropping significantly in California. But if the vaccine is ineffective against the new strain and that strain becomes dominant, then all those vaccinations will be worthless.



Not worthless. The vaccines may be slightly less effective against new variants but still provide good protection overall. Right now all that is really known about the variants is they appear to be more contagious, but there isn't evidence yet that they are more deadly.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I'm getting updated information as to how to show proof of existing underlying health issues. What I don't get is how someone was able to jump the line as an elderly person in costume for the first injection but got caught for the second injection.


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> No choice at all -
> 
> it is a govt decision to delay all second jabs to ensure as many people as possible in the top 4 vulnerable groups get a jab as soon as possible so they have some degree of protection - this decision was taken when our daily cases were nearing 70,000 per day and deaths were over 1,300 remember we are only a pop of 66m much smaller than the US and our infection and death rate is about the worst in the world still. We had only just started learning of new variants which make things so much worse
> 
> - the vaccine given depends where you go - local doctors surgeries only have the Oxford as they don’t the facilities to store Pfizer - larger centres have both but which they are using depends on supplies available on the day and the centre you go to -some have a day or a week where they will do one vaccine  or the other some have both on the same day!!!
> Everyone is recorded with their Nhs identification number and which vaccine they received including batch number and you are given the same info on a card to ensure you get the same vaccine on your second visit
> 
> A lot of people who were offered Pfizer first in early Dec were front line medical staff and staff in care homes - unfortunately many of the latter have refused a jab as they don’t trust the new technology and there is still an alarming number who have refused any vaccine - these are people working with our most vulnerable elderly !!!Thankfully a very high % of the patients themselves have accepted the vaccine but the worry is still there with the new variants that these care homes could get reinfected
> 
> Many who got the Pfizer vaccine are worried that if they have to wait 3 months for the 2nd jab it won’t be effective -as Pfizer themselves recommend a much shorter interval. I think all medical and care home staff have actually being given their second jabs much faster ( all care and nursing staff I know had both within 4 weeks ) but the general public are being given dates in 10- 12 weeks time for the 2nd jab which is causing concern
> 
> An awful lot of people who have been given the Oxford vaccine have been very worried that they have been given an inferior vaccine as it is so much cheaper , not the same modern technology as Pfizer and moderna etc and because it had had so much bad press - most of Europe have refused to even authorise it for the most vulnerable - so the news yesterday that is is so much better than the trials showed is a huge relief to those people which is wonderful news - as that group includes my mum and my husband!!!
> 
> They are waiting for their second Oxford jabs in 5 and 10 weeks respectively while I wait to be called for my first. I don’t care which they offer me I just want it!!! I want to be able to go see my mum and hug her- I might never let go of her again!! She is almost 88 and I haven’t seen her since March 13 last year when I had to leave her in a hospital bed and jump on a plane home as we knew lockdown was coming


French doctors say that the second Oxford dose should be injected 12 weeks after the first one as a shorter interval would be less effective.
As for Pfizer , they say 4 weeks max.


----------



## whateve

Over 10% of our county has received at least one dose of vaccine. They have vaccinated 30% of eligible people who have signed up to be vaccinated.


----------



## Lake Effect

A year. This time last year I had just returned from see my mother in FL. Our eyes were opened to how serious things were in Washington state. Before I left she assured me she easily had 2 weeks of food between her pantry and freezer and she promised me she would buy a few extra items to have on hand.
What a year


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lake Effect said:


> A year. This time last year I had just returned from see my mother in FL. Our eyes were opened to how serious things were in Washington state. Before I left she assured me she easily had 2 weeks of food between her pantry and freezer and she promised me she would buy a few extra items to have on hand.
> What a year



You can say that again - I had been to visit my mum too got back to a house with no food and stores with empty shelves


----------



## Lake Effect

elvisfan4life said:


> You can say that again - I had been to visit my mum too got back to a house with no food and stores with empty shelves


I can still remember that too. I came home late on Thursday, went to work on Friday. Then when I went for my usual shopping Sunday afternoon at a large supermarket, people were grabbing up the canned tuna and canned soup. I needed to buy toilet paper, as I would normally wait to I was down to a few rolls, then buy my preferred store brand selection. And there was none! I thought, I better stop at the chain pharmacy on my way home (lol, I pictured a last resort,  going into the Admin's office on Monday, to ask our reigning queen admin, Ann, can I take home about 6 rolls, pretty please! And wave a $20 for our next company fund raiser). They still had some. As I paid for it, I told the clerk there was none at the supermarket, He was like, "Okay, that'll go next. We are out of hand soap of any kind and hand sanitizer. "


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I am confused. Why are people standing around a pharmacy all day in hopes to get a chance at leftover vaccine privileged?


Because they have the time and means to do that vs others who need to work during that time


----------



## Megs

Coming up on the year mark of the start of our lockdown and I think I, like everyone around the world, am still in disbelief. I can not even fathom that this is what our past year was and continues to be. I know there is hope right now, but man, this has really been so altering and hard.


----------



## pixiejenna

In my work FB groups people are sharing pictures from last year when we literally had bare aisles and empty steel. Nothing like anything I’ve experienced in my 20 years of retail. People recounting the insane amount of OT put in some working 12-14 hour days 5-7 days a week(depots had mandatory OT with no days off). Ironically I had to buy TP last week and it’s easy to find now. We even got Lysol spray and it lasted all day long and it was still there the next day!

Still trying to get a vaccine hopefully I will get a appointment next week at the very least get my dad booked. Every where I try to get an appointment they are all booked, I thought I got lucky with Walgreens because they had appointments available but after you attempted to book the first one they had no second appointments available and that was the only option to book both at the same time. I am disappointed that my employer hasn’t done more to acquire vaccines for their employees to be honest.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> In my work FB groups people are sharing pictures from last year when we literally had bare aisles and empty steel. Nothing like anything I’ve experienced in my 20 years of retail. People recounting the insane amount of OT put in some working 12-14 hour days 5-7 days a week(depots had mandatory OT with no days off). Ironically I had to buy TP last week and it’s easy to find now. We even got Lysol spray and it lasted all day long and it was still there the next day!
> 
> Still trying to get a vaccine hopefully I will get a appointment next week at the very least get my dad booked. Every where I try to get an appointment they are all booked, I thought I got lucky with Walgreens because they had appointments available but after you attempted to book the first one they had no second appointments available and that was the only option to book both at the same time. I am disappointed that my employer hasn’t done more to acquire vaccines for their employees to be honest.


It is a bad system to make you book both vaccines at the same time. We were really lucky that we timed it just right to schedule the first appointments right when they became available. Making the second appointment was easy because they were only scheduling second appointments at the time. This was through our county.


----------



## elvisfan4life

My first jab is booked for 16 March an early birthday present and the 2nd on 1 June I can’t wait I don’t care which one I get I just want it asap


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## doni

elvisfan4life said:


> The scientists are already working on tweaking the vaccines and should be able to start producing them and revaccinating in months if needed


That is true, but it does make you wonder, this vaccination effort, how is it going to be sustained year after year? The logistics and the costs are massive... Here hoping we will be able to shield the virus away sooner or later.... Congrats on having a date for your shot!


----------



## Pessie

doni said:


> That is true, but it does make you wonder, this vaccination effort, how is it going to be sustained year after year? The logistics and the costs are massive... Here hoping we will be able to shield the virus away sooner or later.... Congrats on having a date for your shot!


I believe they’re trying to develop better ways to get it into us, like patches or a tablet where mass distribution would be much simpler.  Necessity being the mother of invention and all that, and with governments throwing money at it, it could well happen.


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> My first jab is booked for 16 March an early birthday present and the 2nd on 1 June I can’t wait I don’t care which one I get I just want it asap


Great news, elvisfan4life


----------



## Lake Effect

doni said:


> That is true, but it does make you wonder, this vaccination effort, how is it going to be sustained year after year? The logistics and the costs are massive... Here hoping we will be able to shield the virus away sooner or later.... Congrats on having a date for your shot!


I would like to be optimistic without being naïve. At least in the US, top leadership is pledging to move mountains. We'll see. While not ever being ideal, I would hope at all levels, improvements to get the required doses into arms continue. I got my first dose last Saturday. I was getting the QR code to respond to the survey and indicated to a member of the staff how smoothly the process went that morning. He chuckled and said, we had a few kinks to work out since we started, or something to that effect. So, at about 6 weeks in, that center (and I'm am sure on other levels), the process got improved. That is the basis for my optimism.
The economics though, I hear you.


----------



## elvisfan4life

doni said:


> That is true, but it does make you wonder, this vaccination effort, how is it going to be sustained year after year? The logistics and the costs are massive... Here hoping we will be able to shield the virus away sooner or later.... Congrats on having a date for your shot!



Thank you a week today !


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mariapia said:


> Great news, elvisfan4life



Thank you I’m counting down the days


----------



## elvisfan4life

doni said:


> That is true, but it does make you wonder, this vaccination effort, how is it going to be sustained year after year? The logistics and the costs are massive... Here hoping we will be able to shield the virus away sooner or later.... Congrats on having a date for your shot!



We have the flu jab every year I’m hoping they will be able to do covid at the same time for everyone over 55 at least


----------



## bag-mania

elvisfan4life said:


> We have the flu jab every year I’m hoping they will be able to do covid at the same time for everyone over 55 at least



I think having an annual vaccine is the plan for the future, but for now everything is still too new and unknown. At this stage they don't know for sure whether the current vaccines will provide protection for an entire year.


----------



## JenJBS

1st Vaccine shot 3/18.  
2nd Vaccine shot 4/15. 
Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Because they have the time and means to do that vs others who need to work during that time



Wow.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

DH got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine on Monday, and did have a couple of days of soreness, but is fine now. My 91 year old mom got her second Pfizer vaccine last Friday. She is tough and had no complaints. I got my first Pfizer shot on Tuesday (5 days after Mom’s second shot), interestingly enough from the same lot number as Mom’s second shot, but through a different clinic system in our state. I needed a couple on Tylenol about 12 hours after the shot, but no soreness at all now two days later.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> That is true, but it does make you wonder, this vaccination effort, how is it going to be sustained year after year? The logistics and the costs are massive... Here hoping we will be able to shield the virus away sooner or later.... Congrats on having a date for your shot!


Many people including myself get vaccinated against the flu annually. Maybe it will be the same?


----------



## arnott

Went to the hospital today for a follow up test.  The first time I went in September only the patient was allowed inside the hospital.  Now they allow the patient to come with one other person.  Also at the door they give you a disposable Mask and ask you to take off the Mask you are wearing and wear the one they give you.  Last time I went you just wore your cloth Mask and they didn't ask you to change it.


----------



## TC1

I can't believe this thread was created a year ago today. Mind boggling to think what we've all been through in that time.


----------



## Lake Effect

TC1 said:


> I can't believe this thread was created a year ago today. Mind boggling to think what we've all been through in that time.


ikr Over the last few days, my mind has been drifting back to how this was unfolding, at work, with friends. I came down with bronchitis this week last year. I was sent home early on Friday from work, in an abundance of caution. On Monday I saw my pcp, who said I had bronchitis (that he didn't want to see escalate to pneumonia!). But told me call the state board of health if I developed a fever! You couldn't even get a test in most parts, this time last year. Fortunately I improved dramatically in a short time with antibiotics and a steroid pack. I almost cried when he told me I did not need to pursue testing. I swear, too, when I called my HR manager after the appointment to let him know, I could hear him let out his breath in relief.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

arnott said:


> Went to the hospital today for a follow up test.  The first time I went in September only the patient was allowed inside the hospital.  Now they allow the patient to come with one other person.  Also at the door they give you a disposable Mask and ask you to take off the Mask you are wearing and wear the one they give you.  Last time I went you just wore your cloth Mask and they didn't ask you to change it.


Putting on a fresh mask seems like a good idea. They don't have to think about what people may be inadvertently bringing in, aside from COVID19. Maybe they learned the hard way.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lake Effect said:


> Putting on a fresh mask seems like a good idea. They don't have to think about what people may be inadvertently bringing in, aside from COVID19. Maybe they learned the hard way.



This is now standard in the uk at test centres vaccination centres doctors surgeries and hospitals


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Went to the hospital today for a follow up test.  The first time I went in September only the patient was allowed inside the hospital.  Now they allow the patient to come with one other person.  Also at the door they give you a disposable Mask and ask you to take off the Mask you are wearing and wear the one they give you.  Last time I went you just wore your cloth Mask and they didn't ask you to change it.



It makes sense because some people don’t wash their fabric masks. I‘ve also seen some pretty nasty disposable masks on people. If you’re not cleaning your reusable masks or reusing a disposable mask to the point it;s visibly soiled it’s not going to be effective to protect you and you could potentially be spreading germs.



TC1 said:


> I can't believe this thread was created a year ago today. Mind boggling to think what we've all been through in that time.



This month so many coworkers and myself included are getting photo reminders of what last year was like. Today one uploaded a video of the store opening an people are literally running around with their carts and hoarding paper goods. It[s like supermarket sweep hunger games edition.


----------



## Gracilan

I live in NJ and spend a good deal of the day looking online for an appointment, no such luck. NOTHING! Walmart connected me to an open appointment 60 miles away on Long Island, NY. I. I booked an appointment for 3/15, registered all my info, address, email etc. Received confirmation. I tried to book an appointment for my daughter. She is eligible, 25 yrs old, special needs and I have all documentation that they would need. There wasn’t anywhere on the form to enter this info. On my confirmation, there was a phone # to call if I needed to change or cancel my appointment so I called and asked if I could bring my daughter. They let me know I cannot get the vaccine because I do not live in NY. I told them that I have a confirmed appt, text and email. “Well, sorry, state mandate”. I asked if I had just shown up and travelled 1 1/2 hrs then what? They said they would have turned me away. I understand the state mandate, however, when I tried to schedule my daughters appt., they has open appointments all week, every 20 minutes. I cried my eyes out, this is so frustrating. Good luck to all who received their vaccine and best of luck to all who a searching for one!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracilan said:


> I live in NJ and spend a good deal of the day looking online for an appointment, no such luck. NOTHING! Walmart connected me to an open appointment 60 miles away on Long Island, NY. I. I booked an appointment for 3/15, registered all my info, address, email etc. Received confirmation. I tried to book an appointment for my daughter. She is eligible, 25 yrs old, special needs and I have all documentation that they would need. There wasn’t anywhere on the form to enter this info. On my confirmation, there was a phone # to call if I needed to change or cancel my appointment so I called and asked if I could bring my daughter. They let me know I cannot get the vaccine because I do not live in NY. I told them that I have a confirmed appt, text and email. “Well, sorry, state mandate”. I asked if I had just shown up and travelled 1 1/2 hrs then what? They said they would have turned me away. I understand the state mandate, however, when I tried to schedule my daughters appt., they has open appointments all week, every 20 minutes. I cried my eyes out, this is so frustrating. Good luck to all who received their vaccine and best of luck to all who a searching for one!



I’m praying you get a slot soon are there numbers you can ring it could your doctor intervene ? In the Uk we have the online booking system but also other support where you can actually speak to someone who can help many old people aren’t online so online booking is no use to many people


----------



## limom

Gracilan said:


> I live in NJ and spend a good deal of the day looking online for an appointment, no such luck. NOTHING! Walmart connected me to an open appointment 60 miles away on Long Island, NY. I. I booked an appointment for 3/15, registered all my info, address, email etc. Received confirmation. I tried to book an appointment for my daughter. She is eligible, 25 yrs old, special needs and I have all documentation that they would need. There wasn’t anywhere on the form to enter this info. On my confirmation, there was a phone # to call if I needed to change or cancel my appointment so I called and asked if I could bring my daughter. They let me know I cannot get the vaccine because I do not live in NY. I told them that I have a confirmed appt, text and email. “Well, sorry, state mandate”. I asked if I had just shown up and travelled 1 1/2 hrs then what? They said they would have turned me away. I understand the state mandate, however, when I tried to schedule my daughters appt., they has open appointments all week, every 20 minutes. I cried my eyes out, this is so frustrating. Good luck to all who received their vaccine and best of luck to all who a searching for one!


We had the same difficulty booking an appointment for my 85 years old MIL. We were able to make the appointment by phone. It was still one hour away though.
Phone is  855-568-0545.
Good luck.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I live in Southern California...I was surprised to find out that there were several super vaccination locations accepting appointments as early as tomorrow...but hubby didn't want to go to a big location. 

Lucked out and was able to get appointments for Thursday at a pharmacy in our town. Fingers crossed that they don't cancel! Really excited to get the vaccine...this has been a long year. 

Also, surprised that all the locations show which vaccine will be available.


----------



## limom

Just when I was contemplating going back to the gym:








						Covid-19 cases surge to 60 in Hong Kong as gym cluster grows; banks and law firms hit
					

Health officials say 47 of the latest infections linked to Ursus Fitness in Sai Ying Pun. Businesses in Central report cases, including HSBC and law firm Allen & Overy.




					www.scmp.com
				



I guess I will be wearing a muumuu on the beach


----------



## nicolethenerd

There is a Facebook group called NJ Covid Vaccine Info where people post info on how to get appointments (https://www.facebook.com/groups/891546924927251). There are also volunteers in the group who can help you get one. Good luck!


----------



## bag-mania

*Four of Europe’s largest countries suspend AstraZeneca vaccinations; safety agency says blood clot incidence is low*
Four of Europe’s most populous countries have now suspended the use of AstraZeneca’s coronavirus vaccine after reports of blood clots in some recently inoculated patients — even as the World Health Organization said it was safe and urged countries to continue using it.

Shortly after Germany said it would halt distribution of the AstraZeneca shots Monday, France, Italy and Spain announced that they would do the same, all describing their moves as precautionary measures taken while they await an impending analysis from European regulators. The four countries join the Netherlands, Denmark, Norway, Ireland and a few other nations that have paused use of the vaccine pending additional data.
WHO officials are still recommending the vaccine, and they said Monday that the greatest threat facing countries is a lack of access to vaccines — not blood clot concerns. Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, whose health officials have approved the AstraZeneca shot, called it “safe and effective.” The company has said there is no evidence of a link between its vaccine and clotting.



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/03/15/coronavirus-covid-live-updates-us/%3foutputType=amp


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just saw on msnbc this morning Dr. Fauci. Interview was informative and to me I'm surrounded by friends, family and coworkers of various ages, race and ethnic backgrounds who at this point is still hesitant about taking this vaccination. Dr. Fauci. Did also mention there's a large group of people through political affiliation who refuse to be vaccination. Herd immunity is going to take a long while to achieve for the (US) no matter how many vaccine is ordered. The US is doing to me a great job of trying to convince this hesitant segment of the population that the covid vaccination is safe but when you see across your news media about the AstraZeneca suspension of the vaccination to me this just make this large group of hesitant people back away further from the covid vaccination.


----------



## limom

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just saw on msnbc this morning Dr. Fauci. Interview was informative and to me I'm surrounded by friends, family and coworkers of various ages, race and ethnic backgrounds who at this point is still hesitant about taking this vaccination. Dr. Fauci. Did also mention there's a large group of people through political affiliation who refuse to be vaccination. Herd immunity is going to take a long while to achieve for the (US) no matter how many vaccine is ordered. The US is doing to me a great job of trying to convince this hesitant segment of the population that the covid vaccination is safe but when you see across your news media about the AstraZeneca suspension of the vaccination to me this just make this large group of hesitant people back away further from the covid vaccination.


The way that I understand the vaccine , is that once you are vaccinated, you lessen the chance of serious and deadly disease for yourself. 
There are always a chance of complication.s. What can you do? Living is risky but the alternative is worst.
In my family, we also have one conspiracy theory aficionado. (US)
To help with the immunity, the schools should mandate vaccination for enrolled children.
We all saw what happened with the mumps.


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> *In my family, we also have one conspiracy theory aficionado. (US)*



Unfortunately, even the people you least expect to believe in these conspiracy theories do. I have a few former co-workers/acquaintances who are following a local conspiracy theorist commentator (I won't mention him by name, but if you're from my neck of the woods you've seen this Popeye-looking fool with the goofy tattoos and denture-like veneers). Hopefully, they're following him for daily updates and not because they believe what he's peddling.

I'm feeling A LOT better since my dad got the AZ. He got called up in the rolls pretty quick - signed up late Wednesday to the waitlist and got a notification he can book his appointment the next day (but spots weren't available until Saturday afternoon; small quiet Rexall pharmacy). Not sure if it was his age (60+) or conditions (smoker) that got him on The List, but I feel like I can breathe a sigh of relief right now. I mean, the risk of the blood clot is low while a smoker + COVID.... I imagine no-one likes those odds.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just saw on msnbc this morning Dr. Fauci. Interview was informative and to me I'm surrounded by friends, family and coworkers of various ages, race and ethnic backgrounds who at this point is still hesitant about taking this vaccination. Dr. Fauci. Did also mention there's a large group of people through political affiliation who refuse to be vaccination. Herd immunity is going to take a long while to achieve for the (US) no matter how many vaccine is ordered. The US is doing to me a great job of trying to convince this hesitant segment of the population that the covid vaccination is safe but when you see across your news media about the AstraZeneca suspension of the vaccination to me this just make this large group of hesitant people back away further from the covid vaccination.



There will always be those within the population who are distrustful of medicine in general. Whether it's following the latest conspiracy theory or looking back at events such as the Tuskegee experiment. AstraZeneca has not been approved here in the US yet. I think anyone who reads about it will understand that the suspension of the vaccine may only be temporary, due to an abundance of caution, which is what we want. We can only hope the skeptics will eventually feel safe enough to get a vaccine when they see that nothing horrible is happening to those who have received them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> There will always be those within the population who are distrustful of medicine in general. Whether it's following the latest conspiracy theory or looking back at events such as the Tuskegee experiment. AstraZeneca has not been approved here in the US yet. I think anyone who reads about it will understand that the suspension of the vaccine may only be temporary, due to an abundance of caution, which is what we want. We can only hope the skeptics will eventually feel safe enough to get a vaccine when they see that nothing horrible is happening to those who have received them.



My 87 year old mother has had this vaccine she is a stroke victim has asthma diabetes and numerous allergies including all antibiotics - she is absolutely fine 6 weeks in and looking forward to her second jab - I had my first jab of the same vaccine on sat no side effects


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## zinacef

My state has opened vaccinations for everybody today— they have 10 thou slots per week for the next 3 weeks. vaccines are given in orderly manner. this is great news indeed. mask mandate has been lifted but about 99.9 % are still wearing their mask, at least that’s what I’ve seen when I was out.


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> My 87 year old mother has had this vaccine she is a stroke victim has asthma diabetes and numerous allergies including all antibiotics - she is absolutely fine 6 weeks in and looking forward to her second jab - I had my first jab of the same vaccine on sat no side effects


Same here. I had my first  AZ jab on March 7th and so did 6 people I know.
No side effects apart from a few chills and a little temperature for some of us, as in lots of vaccines .


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> The way that I understand the vaccine , is that once you are vaccinated, you lessen the chance of serious and deadly disease for yourself.
> There are always a chance of complication.s. What can you do? Living is risky but the alternative is worst.
> In my family, we also have one conspiracy theory aficionado. (US)
> To help with the immunity, the schools should mandate vaccination for enrolled children.
> We all saw what happened with the mumps.


I disagree with mandating a vaccine for children. The leading vaccines haven't been tested on children. Most children either have a very mild case or are asymptomatic with Covid. The wise decision (IMO) is to stick with vaccinating the at risk population we have based on which age group have been hospitalized or died from Covid.
I don't see this virus being eradicated, just managed.


----------



## haute okole

The US cannot mandate vaccines until they are fully approved by the FDA.  At this time, none of the vaccines are fully approved, only Emergency Use Authorization.  Our school district, Hermosa Beach and Manhattan Beach requires certain shots if your child is enrolled in the Public School system.  For middle and high schoolers, Whooping Cough vaccine is required.  However, annual flu shots are not required.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> The US cannot mandate vaccines until they are fully approved by the FDA.  At this time, none of the vaccines are fully approved, only Emergency Use Authorization.  Our school district, Hermosa Beach and Manhattan Beach requires certain shots if your child is enrolled in the Public School system.  For middle and high schoolers, Whooping Cough vaccine is required.  However, annual flu shots are not required.





TC1 said:


> I disagree with mandating a vaccine for children. The leading vaccines haven't been tested on children. Most children either have a very mild case or are asymptomatic with Covid. The wise decision (IMO) is to stick with vaccinating the at risk population we have based on which age group have been hospitalized or died from Covid.
> I don't see this virus being eradicated, just managed.


Once it is fully tested and proven safe. Everyone should vaccinate unless they have some contraindication.
In public schools in New York, many shots are required to attend.
In colleges, the doctors strongly suggest vaccinating  against meningitis some schools even require it.
Once, one lives in a society, one has to do what is best for the greatest goods, imho.
I totally agreed that it is going to be managed like the flu.
Those who refuse to vaccine could potentially perish or face serious long lasting side effects.


----------



## limom

zinacef said:


> My state has opened vaccinations for everybody today— they have 10 thou slots per week for the next 3 weeks. vaccines are given in orderly manner. this is great news indeed. mask mandate has been lifted but about 99.9 % are still wearing their mask, at least that’s what I’ve seen when I was out.


Removing barriers is the best idea. Vaccinate everyone willing.


----------



## zinacef

limom said:


> Once it is fully tested and proven safe. Everyone should vaccinate unless they have some contraindication.
> In public schools in New York, many shots are required to attend.
> In colleges, the doctors strongly suggest vaccinating  against meningitis some schools even require it.
> Once, one lives in a society, one has to do what is best for the greatest goods, imho.
> I totally agreed that it is going to be managed like the flu.
> Those who refuse to vaccine could potentially perish or face serious long lasting side effects.


same vaccine regulation in my state.


----------



## limom

zinacef said:


> same vaccine regulation in my state.


I am so envious.NY state still has restrictions.


----------



## elvisfan4life

It will be interesting to see if the US approve AZ though again the decision could be a political one with the change in administration


----------



## elvisfan4life

This is encouraging


----------



## BigPurseSue

limom said:


> Once it is fully tested and proven safe. Everyone should vaccinate unless they have some contraindication.
> In public schools in New York, many shots are required to attend.
> In colleges, the doctors strongly suggest vaccinating  against meningitis some schools even require it.
> Once, one lives in a society, one has to do what is best for the greatest goods, imho.
> I totally agreed that it is going to be managed like the flu.
> Those who refuse to vaccine could potentially perish or face serious long lasting side effects.



At the university in our town they now require that everyone, students, faculty, all staff, be tested for covid every week. In order to enter any building one must show the test results on one's phone. However if one is fully vaccinated they no longer need to be tested every week. I can imagine that those who are reluctant to be vaccinated would acquiesce in order to opt out of the hassle of making a test appointment every week, heading to a campus medical clinic, spitting into a test tube, etc. I've heard that other universities are taking this approach. 

I have relatives who refused to be vaccinated, stating the conspiracy theories and whatnot. I talked to them about it, talked about their fears, encouraged them to get vaccinated. I'm sure other relatives did as well. I told them "I love you both and don't want to lose you to this horrible illness." They recently told me they'd had their first shots.  It does help to talk to doubters, gently discuss their fears and encourage them to reconsider their opinions for the sake of their loved ones.


----------



## huddlelove

I live in Europe, still no clue when I will be able to get the vaccine.  With the lockdowns here being more stringent than some other countries, it’s been extremely frustrating as nearly everything but the pharmacy and grocery is shut down.  There are also severe penalties for violating quarantines and curfews.  It isn’t just a statement the government makes and hoping everyone will comply.  You comply or you “pay”.  The long term impacts in this regard are very worrisome and I already see some of these impacts in some of my friends here- far more than countries who didn’t implement such strict measures. We all have to manage it in our own way and be sensitive to the fact that not everyone has the same experience through this period.  Coming out of it will be no different.


----------



## doni

I am jealous when I hear this vaccine talk.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> I am jealous when I hear this vaccine talk. I am in Europe and we have to wait to be called. My 80 year old father has not been called yet. My 80+ year old MIL was going to get her first shot in a week, but now with the total suspension of the AZ vaccination I don’t know..
> 
> So for under 60s, in most countries, you are looking at after the Summer for vaccination... Plus in Europe, having been less strict than most other countries with measures and lockdowns, we still have very much of a problem so this is going to be a long way.
> 
> I am not anti-vaccine by any means, but I do agree with being cautious. Younger people dying from the vaccine is something to look at. It is true that it doesn’t make you very confident, and if I could, I‘d probably not pick AZ as my vaccine of choice...
> 
> I would also not agree with vaccinating children, not as a priority. Their risk is extremely low, even compared to the flu, for which we don’t require vaccitation. Whereas their relative risk for the vaccine could be higher. And if everybody else vaccinates, we should be able to manage this without bringing the kids in...


I agreed about the risks. This disease is so freaking smart.
I am utterly jealous of the people of NZ. 
I can’t imagine the people who have to deal with Ebola.


----------



## mzbaglady1

@BigPurseSue
I have relatives who refused to be vaccinated, stating the conspiracy theories and whatnot. I talked to them about it, talked about their fears, encouraged them to get vaccinated. I'm sure other relatives did as well. I told them "I love you both and don't want to lose you to this horrible illness." They recently told me they'd had their first shots.  It does help to talk to doubters, gently discuss their fears and encourage them to reconsider their opinions for the sake of their loved ones.
Thank you. I thought it was just me. At this point I totally give up on the hard core conspiracy theories believers. And I also have the religious fanatics also. At this point I'm just going to back off and take care of my own health and safety.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mariapia

mzbaglady1 said:


> @BigPurseSue
> I have relatives who refused to be vaccinated, stating the conspiracy theories and whatnot. I talked to them about it, talked about their fears, encouraged them to get vaccinated. I'm sure other relatives did as well. I told them "I love you both and don't want to lose you to this horrible illness." They recently told me they'd had their first shots.  It does help to talk to doubters, gently discuss their fears and encourage them to reconsider their opinions for the sake of their loved ones.
> Thank you. I thought it was just me. At this point I totally give up on the hard core conspiracy theories believers. And I also have the religious fanatics also. At this point I'm just going to back off and take care of my own health and safety.



I totally agree with you, mzbaglady. 
Trying to convince conspiracy believers is a total waste of time, even doctors have decided to give up...


----------



## pixiejenna

I am frustrated that I haven’t been able to schedule a vaccine for my father (he’s 85) and myself(grocery/retail). Our governor announced that April 12 everyone 16 years old and older will be eligible for the vaccine. If I can’t even get a appointment now how the hell will we be able to get one after April 12th?


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I am frustrated that I haven’t been able to schedule a vaccine for my father (he’s 85) and myself(grocery/retail). Our governor announced that April 12 everyone 16 years old and older will be eligible for the vaccine. If I can’t even get a appointment now how the hell will we be able to get one after April 12th?


We also had difficulties scheduling an appointment online for my MIL, we called the hotline and spoke with an actual person. While it was far, we were able to get her vaccinated.
Is there an hotline where you live?
What kills me is that I know quite a few acquaintances and friends who jumped ahead of the line. It is so freaking frustrating.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> My 87 year old mother has had this vaccine she is a stroke victim has asthma diabetes and numerous allergies including all antibiotics - she is absolutely fine 6 weeks in and looking forward to her second jab - I had my first jab of the same vaccine on sat no side effects


As a stroke victim, she is probably on blood thinners which would lessen her chances of getting a blood clot, or possibly make it impossible.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> As a stroke victim, she is probably on blood thinners which would lessen her chances of getting a blood clot, or possibly make it impossible.


It has just been established that the vaccine is completely safe and does not cause blood clot.
So many rumors and snafus...


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> It has just been established that the vaccine is completely safe and does not cause blood clot.
> So many rumors and snafus...


Every time there is a new vaccine, there are always several incidences of something that is just coincidental and not caused by the vaccine, but being new, they have to investigate in order to be sure. That is why they use a control group when testing. If the control group has the same percentage of the side effect as the vaccinated group, that is proof the vaccine doesn't cause it.

I was just pointing out that someone on blood thinners would be the least likely to get a blood clot, whether or not the vaccine increased the chances.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> Every time there is a new vaccine, there are always several incidences of something that is just coincidental and not caused by the vaccine, but being new, they have to investigate in order to be sure. That is why they use a control group when testing. If the control group has the same percentage of the side effect as the vaccinated group, that is proof the vaccine doesn't cause it.
> 
> I was just pointing out that someone on blood thinners would be the least likely to get a blood clot, whether or not the vaccine increased the chances.


My apologies. 
Now here, some people do not want to use the JJ one shot vaccine.
The pharm tech told my DH, she will not get vaccinated herself. She does not believe in vaccines???????


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> My apologies.
> Now here, some people do not want to use the JJ one shot vaccine.
> The pharm tech told my DH, she will not get vaccinated herself. She does not believe in vaccines???????


There is a nurse at my DH's doctor's office who has always worn a mask to work, way before covid. When we asked why, she said it was because they required the staff to get a flu shot, but since she didn't get one, she was required to wear the mask. You would think that people in the medical profession would be the first to trust medicine.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> There is a nurse at my DH's doctor's office who has always worn a mask to work, way before covid. When we asked why, she said it was because they required the staff to get a flu shot, but since she didn't get one, she was required to wear the mask. You would think that people in the medical profession would be the first to trust medicine.


Not only that but saying it to a complete stranger, in a crowded pharmacy with some people waiting to get vaccinated??????
I can’t!


----------



## Mariapia

limom said:


> My apologies.
> Now here, some people do not want to use the JJ one shot vaccine.
> The pharm tech told my DH, she will not get vaccinated herself. She does not believe in vaccines???????


In my country lots of health care workers ( including the ones working in hospitals)don’t want to be vaccinated as usual and no one can compel them to get the jab. 
The ones that used to take care of my parents refused to get the flu shot, saying they were against vaccines in general.
I suppose that some pharmacists are on the same wavelength


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> There is a nurse at my DH's doctor's office who has always worn a mask to work, way before covid. When we asked why, she said it was because they required the staff to get a flu shot, but since she didn't get one, she was required to wear the mask. You would think that people in the medical profession would be the first to trust medicine.


I have a relative that is the same as your description of the nurse. My relative works in a large hospital for cancer patients. Her job does not work directly with patients or the public. And she has been wearing a mask for over 20 plus years on her job because she doesn't take the flu shot. To me it's your personal choice to vaccinate or not. Weather you  believe in science or conspiracy theories the choice is yours. I also have two doctors that I have been treated by them and they both said they are not getting vaccinated. One doctor used to chastise me about taking the flu shot. His opinion not mine. I am seeing a lot of hesitantation from people who took the flu shot in the past and had a bad reaction to it. Everyone has a opinion and only you can do what's best for yourself and loved ones.


----------



## limom

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have a relative that is the same as your description of the nurse. My relative works in a large hospital for cancer patients. Her job does not work directly with patients or the public. And she has been wearing a mask for over 20 plus years on her job because she doesn't take the flu shot. To me it's your personal choice to vaccinate or not. Weather you  believe in science or conspiracy theories the choice is yours. I also have two doctors that I have been treated by them and they both said they are not getting vaccinated. One doctor used to chastise me about taking the flu shot. His opinion not mine. I am seeing a lot of hesitantation from people who took the flu shot in the past and had a bad reaction to it. Everyone has a opinion and only you can do what's best for yourself and loved ones.


As a health care professional, you are required to go by « First do no harm. »
How about the sick patients who cant be vaccinated for medical reasons?????


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigPurseSue said:


> At the university in our town they now require that everyone, students, faculty, all staff, be tested for covid every week. In order to enter any building one must show the test results on one's phone. However if one is fully vaccinated they no longer need to be tested every week. I can imagine that those who are reluctant to be vaccinated would acquiesce in order to opt out of the hassle of making a test appointment every week, heading to a campus medical clinic, spitting into a test tube, etc. I've heard that other universities are taking this approach.
> 
> I have relatives who refused to be vaccinated, stating the conspiracy theories and whatnot. I talked to them about it, talked about their fears, encouraged them to get vaccinated. I'm sure other relatives did as well. I told them "I love you both and don't want to lose you to this horrible illness." They recently told me they'd had their first shots.  It does help to talk to doubters, gently discuss their fears and encourage them to reconsider their opinions for the sake of their loved ones.


All my children are in higher learning and are vaccinated now. For one child, it was basically mandatory(in this child's situation,  it would have been scarier not to be vaccinated)!!!
My parents are vaccinated too. Meanwhile, my DH and I are waiting.


----------



## Mariapia

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have a relative that is the same as your description of the nurse. My relative works in a large hospital for cancer patients. Her job does not work directly with patients or the public. And she has been wearing a mask for over 20 plus years on her job because she doesn't take the flu shot. To me it's your personal choice to vaccinate or not. Weather you  believe in science or conspiracy theories the choice is yours. I also have two doctors that I have been treated by them and they both said they are not getting vaccinated. One doctor used to chastise me about taking the flu shot. His opinion not mine. I am seeing a lot of hesitantation from people who took the flu shot in the past and had a bad reaction to it. Everyone has a opinion and only you can do what's best for yourself and loved ones.


I think that when you work with patients, you have to do everything you can to protect them from an unexpected disease.
There have been ( and still are) cases of people who were contaminated by health care workers. It happened in a geriatric unit close to my place and in other hospitals around the country.
And doctors say that when they ask  a patient to go to the hospital  for  an MRI or something of the kind, the answer is , more often than not « No way »


----------



## Clearblueskies

limom said:


> As a health care professional, you are required to go by « First do no harm. »
> How about the sick patients who cant be vaccinated for medical reasons?????


Exactly.  We’re in the midst of a pandemic that’s killed thousands and thousands and thousands of people - all of them someone’s loved one.  
The choice any individual takes affects everyone they come into contact with.  I think we should be talking more about collective responsibility and the duty to care for others and far less about me, me, me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have a relative that is the same as your description of the nurse. My relative works in a large hospital for cancer patients. Her job does not work directly with patients or the public. And she has been wearing a mask for over 20 plus years on her job because she doesn't take the flu shot. To me it's your personal choice to vaccinate or not. Weather you  believe in science or conspiracy theories the choice is yours. I also have two doctors that I have been treated by them and they both said they are not getting vaccinated. One doctor used to chastise me about taking the flu shot. His opinion not mine. I am seeing a lot of hesitantation from people who took the flu shot in the past and had a bad reaction to it. Everyone has a opinion and only you can do what's best for yourself and loved ones.


It is so true that only we can decide what is best for us.
However, how does one determine what is best? Where does one get enough true data points to decide?  
I hope these people are not deciding based on wrong information. 
I really hate it when people twist a study result to make it sound like it is something else, cherry picking phrases from a study and coming to a completely false narrative. And the sad thing is, people believe this kind of nonsense!  And the saddest thing is that some people will die from believing these false narratives.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I know a pediatric dentist who posted her picture on a social media platform, and in the picture, she has a mask on with her nose exposed while treating a minor patient, who is obviously unmasked!
I just don't get this ugly behavior!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> We also had difficulties scheduling an appointment online for my MIL, we called the hotline and spoke with an actual person. While it was far, we were able to get her vaccinated.
> Is there an hotline where you live?
> What kills me is that I know quite a few acquaintances and friends who jumped ahead of the line. It is so freaking frustrating.



The whole roll out is a hot mess. It’s based on the county you live in, my county requires you to be signed up to receive it. However it doesn’t really seem to be a actual factor/verification of being signed up. The county website is supposed to email us when appointments are available for us. However I can go to Walgreens.com and if I’m lucky enough I can schedule my own appointment(I have not been lucky but several of my coworkers have been). I only know about 3-4 people who have scheduled their appointments through the county website everyone else I know either got lucky scheduling online though another party outside of the county website. And a handful who got their vaccines because they’re related to someone who is either police/firefighter. I got a email from my village last week saying over 12,000 people in our zip code registered for the vaccine and they were going to do 2 clinics one this month one next month with a total of 1,200 doses available. I opened the email about a hour after it was sent and all the 1,200 appointments were already gone. The other part of my frustration is my work’s lack of obtaining the vaccine for their own employees.in some states it’s not a issue and a lot of employees have already received their first dose. In my state the only locations that received it are the two locations in the city. I get the feeling that they are waiting for them to be able to be able to vaccinate everyone and not have to be limited to just 1a or 1b before they roll them out to all the stores in our state. I even asked our pharmacist how will they be verifying that the people they’re vaccinating are actually signed up for the vaccine in our county and she didn’t know. We’re the ones who are face to face with customers on a daily bases and even a full year into this still have to constantly deal with maskholes who feel that they don’t need to wear a mask properly. 



limom said:


> My apologies.
> Now here, some people do not want to use the JJ one shot vaccine.
> The pharm tech told my DH, she will not get vaccinated herself. She does not believe in vaccines???????



I know for a fact that my pharmacist will not get it either, she doesn’t believe in vaccines. The reason why she doesn’t believe in the vaccines is because one year we had a really bad flu strain going around so she and another pharmacist decided that they would vaccinate each other one day they were working together. They do this and then a month later both of them get the flu. Just because the strain of flu they got wasn’t in the vaccine clearly vaccines don’t work lol. I do know a few anti vaxers who are going to get the shot when they can because they are so desperate to get back to normal that they don’t care whats in the shot if it means they can see their family and friends again.


----------



## pursekitten

Thank you @pixiejenna @Sunshine mama @whateve @Mariapia @mzbaglady1 and everyone for putting up the bat signal on recognizing that healthcare professionals may also not be doing the bare minimum to stop the spread. I'm apalled doctors and nurses are not getting the vaccine and not properly wearing a masks. 

A close friend just lost her grandmother to COVID-19 complications, and her aunt was a nurse and her grandmother's caretaker. Both lived in Florida and neither believed in quarantining, wearing masks, or vaccination. Even now, her aunt's mind remains unchanged about quar and vaccination.

Right now I'm still working on my 72/yo mom who lives in Florida to get the vaccine but she's immovable. All her close friends of the same age group have gotten fully vaccinated and they're fine, so I'm having a hard time understanding her logic. If my mother is pressed or given too much information, she shuts down and her go-to saying is, "Si me muero, me muero." (If I die, I die.)

Sometimes there's just no helping people to help themselves, but it still hurts to mourn their potential loss when they're still here with us and able to make different decisions.


----------



## elvisfan4life

pursekitten said:


> Thank you @pixiejenna @Sunshine mama @whateve @Mariapia @mzbaglady1 and everyone for putting up the bat signal on recognizing that healthcare professionals may also not be doing the bare minimum to stop the spread. I'm apalled doctors and nurses are not getting the vaccine and not properly wearing a masks.
> 
> A close friend just lost her grandmother to COVID-19 complications, and her aunt was a nurse and her grandmother's caretaker. Both lived in Florida and neither believed in quarantining, wearing masks, or vaccination. Even now, her aunt's mind remains unchanged about quar and vaccination.
> 
> Right now I'm still working on my 72/yo mom who lives in Florida to get the vaccine but she's immovable. All her close friends of the same age group have gotten fully vaccinated and they're fine, so I'm having a hard time understanding her logic. If my mother is pressed or given too much information, she shuts down and her go-to saying is, "Si me muero, me muero." (If I die, I die.)
> 
> Sometimes there's just no helping people to help themselves, but it still hurts to mourn their potential loss when they're still here with us and able to make different decisions.



I know it sounds harsh but maybe try the line that it is not just to protect her but everyone around her that she loves ? Family and friends too just as much as her ?


----------



## Mariapia

pursekitten, sometimes people surprise you.
Your mum doesn’t want to be vaccinated now but she can still change her mind.
My grandmother , a very obstinate lady, became seriously ill and had to be operated on very quickly, she didn’t want to hear of it and kept saying «  If I die, I die » All the family, and the doctors of course, tried to talk her into being operated on for I don’t remember how many days, until they gave up.
She changed her mind all of a sudden.
You are doing what you can, pursekitten.
Your mum understands you love her, she is probably scared of the vaccine , maybe giving up trying to convince her and letting her think about the whole thing by herself .. could help her change her mind.
I am keeping fingers crossed for you both


----------



## mzbaglady1

@pursekitten Right now I'm still working on my 72/yo mom who lives in Florida to get the vaccine but she's immovable. All her close friends of the same age group have gotten fully vaccinated and they're fine, so I'm having a hard time understanding her logic. If my mother is pressed or given too much information, she shuts down and her go-to saying is, "Si me muero, me muero." (If I die, I die.)
My mom is in her 80s who volunteered my father. Right now I don't know what vaccination my father has gotten or his symptoms. I asked my mom but I thought both of you would have appointments together? My father is younger than my mom. And my mom's response was the Good Lord will protect her. I swear this was my reaction during this phone call plus I needed two shots of tequila.


----------



## Gracilan

elvisfan4life said:


> I’m praying you get a slot soon are there numbers you can ring it could your doctor intervene ? In the Uk we have the online booking system but also other support where you can actually speak to someone who can help many old people aren’t online so online booking is no use to many people



Hi, thank you. Yesterday I was able to book an appointment for us for April 7th.


----------



## Gracilan

limom said:


> We had the same difficulty booking an appointment for my 85 years old MIL. We were able to make the appointment by phone. It was still one hour away though.
> Phone is  855-568-0545.
> Good luck.


----------



## Gracilan

Hi, thank you. I could get through on the the number you provided. I did get an appointment yesterday for a location in Lakewood, NJ ....April 7th is the day..yay!


----------



## pursekitten

mzbaglady1 said:


> @pursekitten Right now I'm still working on my 72/yo mom who lives in Florida to get the vaccine but she's immovable. All her close friends of the same age group have gotten fully vaccinated and they're fine, so I'm having a hard time understanding her logic. If my mother is pressed or given too much information, she shuts down and her go-to saying is, "Si me muero, me muero." (If I die, I die.)
> My mom is in her 80s who volunteered my father. Right now I don't know what vaccination my father has gotten or his symptoms. I asked my mom but I thought both of you would have appointments together? My father is younger than my mom. And my mom's response was the Good Lord will protect her. I swear this was my reaction during this phone call plus I needed two shots of tequila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028349



I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how your dad feels while dealing with someone like that on the daily. My mom is also very religious and that kind of "just leave it the good Lord's hands" thinking is what leads to a lot of needless death. Right now, I've chosen to take a back seat and only offer info or opinions if the convo goes to vaccines. In the end, they're adults and if they don't want to take care of themselves there's nothing we can do or say. My mom is also in breast cancer remission so facepalming SO HARD right now.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

My MIL has been hesitant about getting the vaccine for weeks now--saying she doesn't go out much anyway so no big deal. My husband agreed with her, she probably won't get it due to her lifestyle but reminded her that if she does get it, there's a good chance that at 87 she won't survive it. She got her first shot on Tuesday. 

My husband and I got vaccinated (both Moderna) this week as well--no side effects so far other than my arm is tender around the injection site.


----------



## LemonDrop

In the USA.  My county sent out an email today sorta pleading with people to set up appointments for vaccination clinics today or tomorrow in our town.  Then a few hours later another email for the town over.  I think my area has hit the point where they have more vaccine than takers. I wish the states would open up the tiers more. It has to be maddening to be sending out emails begging the 50+ group to come when there are so many younger at risk people who are way past ready to get it.


----------



## Jktgal

So sorry for everyone having a hard time with relatives/friends about vaccine. I am lucky my nuclear family more or less agree on the best course. Everyone else I don't care. Perhaps this is the modern day Darwinian 'survival of the fittest'. I try to put my energy into helping and supporting those who do have public health interests in mind but lack resources. Those who do not, don't deserve another second of my thoughts or time. I consider this training for the next pandemic - how and what to stockpile, having resources/skills to work from home, how to follow the science, how to support communities. And most importantly, how to ignore trolls with a 'he'll catch it and die, good riddance' mentality.


----------



## arnott

Just found out that a family friend passed away a couple days ago and they are having his funeral online tomorrow since it's illegal to gather in person.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

@pixiejenna 
If you have a very active next door neighborhood thread, monitor it and be ready to act.
In my hood, we have some dedicated people who are super helpful. 
That is a thought.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> In the USA.  My county sent out an email today sorta pleading with people to set up appointments for vaccination clinics today or tomorrow in our town.  Then a few hours later another email for the town over.  I think my area has hit the point where they have more vaccine than takers. I wish the states would open up the tiers more. It has to be maddening to be sending out emails begging the 50+ group to come when there are so many younger at risk people who are way past ready to get it.


I believe certain states (US) have opened more tiers in lower age groups for  preexisting health conditions.


----------



## zinacef

mzbaglady1 said:


> I believe certain states (US) have opened more tiers in lower age groups for  preexisting health conditions.


You are right! Our state is the first to open vaccinations to everybody including prisoners. I just don’t know the reason why all the states can’t do it this way—- is it funding? Politics?


----------



## limom

zinacef said:


> You are right! Our state is the first to open to vaccinations to everybody including prisoners. I just don’t know the reason why all the states can’t do it this way—- is it funding? Politics?


Availability, imho.


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> In the USA.  My county sent out an email today sorta pleading with people to set up appointments for vaccination clinics today or tomorrow in our town.  Then a few hours later another email for the town over.  I think my area has hit the point where they have more vaccine than takers. I wish the states would open up the tiers more. It has to be maddening to be sending out emails begging the 50+ group to come when there are so many younger at risk people who are way past ready to get it.


The US is "loaning" Canada 1.5 million AZ vaccine doses. I'm not sure if this is because of a surplus, or because Canadians are clamoring to be vaccinated and our shipments can't come fast enough *shrug*


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Just found out that a family friend passed away a couple days ago and they are having his funeral online tomorrow since it's illegal to gather in person.


My condolences, most services in Canada have been online for a year now. But it's not "illegal" it's against a public health ordinance.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> The US is "loaning" Canada 1.5 million AZ vaccine doses. I'm not sure if this is because of a surplus, or because Canadians are clamoring to be vaccinated and our shipments can't come fast enough *shrug*


I thought it was because we can't use AZ in the US because it has never been approved by the FDA.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I thought it was because we can't use AZ in the US because it has never been approved by the FDA.


That makes sense! Odd that they use the term "loan" it's not like we'll send some back when we have excess if AZ hasn't had approval from the FDA
We've approved them all here (AZ, Pfizer, Moderna and J&J)


----------



## Lake Effect

limom said:


> My apologies.
> Now here, some people do not want to use the JJ one shot vaccine.
> The pharm tech told my DH, she will not get vaccinated herself. She does not believe in vaccines???????


As a pharmacy tech, I wonder what the depth of her education and clinical exposure has been. I know this is comparing apples and oranges, I go back to a conversation I had with a pediatrician when we were both teaching at a community college. She said she had treated a child who came down with meningitis and died. There was a standard vaccine for it that the parents opted out of. She said it was an agonizing death. 





what've said:


> There is a nurse at my DH's doctor's office who has always worn a mask to work, way before covid. When we asked why, she said it was because they required the staff to get a flu shot, but since she didn't get one, she was required to wear the mask. You would think that people in the medical profession would be the first to trust medicine.


 Remember those who work in heath care have their own individual biases, quirks, underlying beliefs etc. that influence how they think and practice.  Two sisters of mine, incredibly opinionated, work in healthcare. Many nurses, doctors, other workers have seen either the really awful uncommon side effects, practitioner error, technology failure, etc and that may influence them not to “be the first to trust medicine.” I know 2 health professionals who told me they did not want the first vax rollout. They wanted to watch and “see what happens”. One of them was certain she and the rest of her office had Covid from a coworker who had been on a cruise in Jan 2020. And therefore in her mind, she already had immunity.  The other is an ER nurse who did decide to get the vax when offered. She realized she would take her chances with side effects over possibly getting infected and infecting her family.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> As a pharmacy tech, I wonder what the depth of her education and clinical exposure has been. I know this is comparing apples and oranges, I go back to a conversation I had with a pediatrician when we were both teaching at a community college. She said she had treated a child who came down with meningitis and died. There was a standard vaccine for it that the parents opted out of. She said it was an agonizing death.  Remember those who work in heath care have their own individual biases, quirks, underlying beliefs etc. that influence how they think and practice.  Two sisters of mine, incredibly opinionated, work in healthcare. Many nurses, doctors, other workers have seen either the really awful uncommon side effects, practitioner error, technology failure, etc and that may influence them not to “be the first to trust medicine.” I know 2 health professionals who told me they did not want the first vax rollout. They wanted to watch and “see what happens”. One of them was certain she and the rest of her office had Covid from a coworker who had been on a cruise in Jan 2020. And therefore in her mind, she already had immunity.  The other is an ER nurse who did decide to get the vax when offered. She realized she would take her chances with side effects over possibly getting infected and infecting her family.


I had a cousin I never met who died of meningitis as a baby during a blizzard when they couldn't get to a hospital, before there was a vaccine.

I remember people blaming autism on vaccines. Do you remember when some people wouldn't drink fluoridated water?


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> @pixiejenna
> If you have a very active next door neighborhood thread, monitor it and be ready to act.
> In my hood, we have some dedicated people who are super helpful.
> That is a thought.



‘I got lucky in a local FB group last night and was able to get my dad signed up for a senior clinic next week. So now I just have to work on getting me one. I keep trying but kind of feel like I will be stuck waiting until my work finally gets them in, which seems very up in the air ATM.


----------



## Lake Effect

I have to say, my state roll out surprised me. I registered with the state (late January??) and they said while waiting for an appt notice, we could register with any available testing site. So back in early February, I created an account with a local health care system and got an appt for July 9th. I was not successful in getting an appt anywhere else and decided not to make myself crazy finding an earlier one. I was casually checking one with a website that was easy to navigate. I thought, I can stay put a few more months.
And then, I'm on my laptop the last Friday night in February and I get the email notice from the state to make an appt! And got one the next day! I have been going on my state website daily, just to check in on any updates. There was an update saying appointments for my category, "Increased Risk" (asthma) would open up March 15th. And a general disclaimer about overlap of categories, etc. So things are a little out of sync. 
The same thing happened to another relative. They got a date in the health care system a month or two after me, and got their notice 10 days after me from the state.
Hang in there, folks!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I have to say, my state roll out surprised me. I registered with the state (late January??) and they said while waiting for an appt notice, we could register with any available testing site. So back in early February, I created an account with a local health care system and got an appt for July 9th. I was not successful in getting an appt anywhere else and decided not to make myself crazy finding an earlier one. I was casually checking one with a website that was easy to navigate. I thought, I can stay put a few more months.
> And then, I'm on my laptop the last Friday night in February and I get the email notice from the state to make an appt! And got one the next day! I have been going on my state website daily, just to check in on any updates. There was an update saying appointments for my category, "Increased Risk" (asthma) would open up March 15th. And a general disclaimer about overlap of categories, etc. So things are a little out of sync.
> The same thing happened to another relative. They got a date in the health care system a month or two after me, and got their notice 10 days after me from the state.
> Hang in there, folks!


I lucked out too. I saw the email at the right time and signed up immediately. Registering early with my county helped. Being in a small county also helped.


----------



## whateve

No screams allowed: COVID-19 guidelines discourage screaming, shouting at California theme parks
					

California theme park visitors have a few weeks to practice using their inside voices before attractions begin reopening in April and potentially ushering in a new “no screaming” rule to combat the spread of the coronavirus.




					www.kiro7.com
				




Screaming is discouraged at theme parks when they reopen


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> No screams allowed: COVID-19 guidelines discourage screaming, shouting at California theme parks
> 
> 
> California theme park visitors have a few weeks to practice using their inside voices before attractions begin reopening in April and potentially ushering in a new “no screaming” rule to combat the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kiro7.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming is discouraged at theme parks when they reopen


Then any ride that drops, dips, twist or have the name scream  or hollering should remain closed. How are you going to tell people not to scream on a ride that drops from twelve stories and above? I usually stay on the ground and stay screaming at friends and family that goes on some of these rides.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

Lake Effect said:


> As a pharmacy tech, I wonder what the depth of her education and clinical exposure has been. I know this is comparing apples and oranges, I go back to a conversation I had with a pediatrician when we were both teaching at a community college. She said she had treated a child who came down with meningitis and died. There was a standard vaccine for it that the parents opted out of. She said it was an agonizing death.  Remember those who work in heath care have their own individual biases, quirks, underlying beliefs etc. that influence how they think and practice.  Two sisters of mine, incredibly opinionated, work in healthcare. Many nurses, doctors, other workers have seen either the really awful uncommon side effects, practitioner error, technology failure, etc and that may influence them not to “be the first to trust medicine.” I know 2 health professionals who told me they did not want the first vax rollout. They wanted to watch and “see what happens”. One of them was certain she and the rest of her office had Covid from a coworker who had been on a cruise in Jan 2020. And therefore in her mind, she already had immunity.  The other is an ER nurse who did decide to get the vax when offered. She realized she would take her chances with side effects over possibly getting infected and infecting her family.


True. 

Incredibly sad








						Kent Taylor, Texas Roadhouse founder and CEO, dies at 65 | CNN Business
					

Texas Roadhouse founder and CEO Kent Taylor died Thursday, according to a post on the restaurant chain's Facebook page. He was 65.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## pursekitten

arnott said:


> Just found out that a family friend passed away a couple days ago and they are having his funeral online tomorrow since it's illegal to gather in person.


I'm so sorry to hear that, yet people sharing the same air in an enclosed room would raise the risk. This makes me wonder about how funeral traditions may change in the future due to the pandemic.



zinacef said:


> You are right! Our state is the first to open vaccinations to everybody including prisoners. I just don’t know the reason why all the states can’t do it this way—- is it funding? Politics?



I have no idea, yet my heavily red state will go from high-risk people to ages 16+ come-one-come-all on March 24. Maybe some states want to cement expensive contracts with specific companies or are just grossly underprepared. A friend is wondering why his veteran father has to wait until April to get his vaccine in Indiana, while people just outside the state are on still schedule. 

Can't wait for my husband (who has asthma), friends, and I to finally get our turns!

@whateve @mzbaglady1 Meanwhile, Japan July 2020: 'Please Scream Inside Your Heart,' Japanese Amusement Park Tells Thrill-Seekers  I've have Disneyland tix burning a whole in my pocket since Jan 2020 (Before Times), so if my hubby and I are fully vaccinated and DLR opens with limited capacity with all required regulations, I may feel a little more confident. Still wary and unsure. It's going to take me a loooong time before I can comfortably get on a plane again let alone be in a crowd again, and I was a FL Resident WDW passholder for 10+ years.


----------



## redney

I'm a healthy person, and have been patiently "waiting my turn" for my age range to become eligible in my state, which is coming in a few weeks, in order to keep room for those who are currently eligible due to age, co-morbidities, jobs. I'm a bit torn by those who admittedly lie on the eligibility questions on the appointment websites to get appointments. I talked with a friend 2 years older than me but still outside the current age range and without health condition or in an eligible job, who made a same-day appointment and got a vaccine after showing ID and without any further questions asked of her at the vaccine site. Those who are administering the vaccine seem to be pleased people are getting it, so they will give it. Which is a good thing, right?

I'm torn. On one hand, I'm happy people are eagerly getting the vaccine and using the open doses, as it will benefit everyone, but because I'm a rule follower by nature, it bugs me some are lying and not "waiting their turn." On the other hand, there are appointment spaces available because those currently eligible are not making appointments - thus my friend got one same day.

I do worry about the floodgates opening as my state opens eligibility up in a few weeks - so I'm wondering if I try to get one now, although that means lying to make an appointment. Argh.

Does anyone have advice one way or the other on this?


----------



## whateve

redney said:


> I'm a healthy person, and have been patiently "waiting my turn" for my age range to become eligible in my state, which is coming in a few weeks, in order to keep room for those who are currently eligible due to age, co-morbidities, jobs. I'm a bit torn by those who admittedly lie on the eligibility questions on the appointment websites to get appointments. I talked with a friend 2 years older than me but still outside the current age range and without health condition or in an eligible job, who made a same-day appointment and got a vaccine after showing ID and without any further questions asked of her at the vaccine site. Those who are administering the vaccine seem to be pleased people are getting it, so they will give it. Which is a good thing, right?
> 
> I'm torn. On one hand, I'm happy people are eagerly getting the vaccine and using the open doses, as it will benefit everyone, but because I'm a rule follower by nature, it bugs me some are lying and not "waiting their turn." On the other hand, there are appointment spaces available because those currently eligible are not making appointments - thus my friend got one same day.
> 
> I do worry about the floodgates opening as my state opens eligibility up in a few weeks - so I'm wondering if I try to get one now, although that means lying to make an appointment. Argh.
> 
> Does anyone have advice one way or the other on this?


Stay true to your morals.


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> Stay true to your morals.


Thank you for your reply.  It helps to know I'm not crazy for not trying to skip, like many are doing. It's what I'm holding to. I will feel better about it in the long run.


----------



## limom

redney said:


> Thank you for your reply.  It helps to know I'm not crazy for not trying to skip, like many are doing. It's what I'm holding to. I will feel better about it in the long run.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> Agreed 100%.


Thank you.


----------



## Chagall

So much confusion on the AZ shot. First it was not recommended to people under 55. Then they were administrating to 60 to 65 year olds and saying nobody over 65 should get it. Then it might not be effective in people over 75. Now they are saying it’s safe for everyone. All this in a short period of time. Should we wait for the other two shots instead. Pfizer and Moderna are in short supply.


----------



## surfchick

redney said:


> I'm a healthy person, and have been patiently "waiting my turn" for my age range to become eligible in my state, which is coming in a few weeks, in order to keep room for those who are currently eligible due to age, co-morbidities, jobs. I'm a bit torn by those who admittedly lie on the eligibility questions on the appointment websites to get appointments. I talked with a friend 2 years older than me but still outside the current age range and without health condition or in an eligible job, who made a same-day appointment and got a vaccine after showing ID and without any further questions asked of her at the vaccine site. Those who are administering the vaccine seem to be pleased people are getting it, so they will give it. Which is a good thing, right?
> 
> I'm torn. On one hand, I'm happy people are eagerly getting the vaccine and using the open doses, as it will benefit everyone, but because I'm a rule follower by nature, it bugs me some are lying and not "waiting their turn." On the other hand, there are appointment spaces available because those currently eligible are not making appointments - thus my friend got one same day.
> 
> I do worry about the floodgates opening as my state opens eligibility up in a few weeks - so I'm wondering if I try to get one now, although that means lying to make an appointment. Argh.
> 
> Does anyone have advice one way or the other on this?


I am in the same boat. Not old enough and no health concerns. One of my friends even offered to give me the vaccine but I turned them down.  It's bad karma and dont need anything else to go wrong this year. So I dont get to eat at a restaurant for a few more months and cant travel (not there is anywhere to go right now).  I am thankful I have a job and can work from home.  I cant complain I am doing better then a lot of people that are cant work and are struggling.


----------



## LemonDrop

redney said:


> I'm a healthy person, and have been patiently "waiting my turn" for my age range to become eligible in my state, which is coming in a few weeks, in order to keep room for those who are currently eligible due to age, co-morbidities, jobs. I'm a bit torn by those who admittedly lie on the eligibility questions on the appointment websites to get appointments. I talked with a friend 2 years older than me but still outside the current age range and without health condition or in an eligible job, who made a same-day appointment and got a vaccine after showing ID and without any further questions asked of her at the vaccine site. Those who are administering the vaccine seem to be pleased people are getting it, so they will give it. Which is a good thing, right?
> 
> I'm torn. On one hand, I'm happy people are eagerly getting the vaccine and using the open doses, as it will benefit everyone, but because I'm a rule follower by nature, it bugs me some are lying and not "waiting their turn." On the other hand, there are appointment spaces available because those currently eligible are not making appointments - thus my friend got one same day.
> 
> I do worry about the floodgates opening as my state opens eligibility up in a few weeks - so I'm wondering if I try to get one now, although that means lying to make an appointment. Argh.
> 
> Does anyone have advice one way or the other on this?



I am a big rule follower by nature but I also see what a $hit show my country and counties vaccine roll out has been.  If you have to outright lie to get an appointment I wouldn't do that either.  But, I would go to the appointment place and simply ask if they had stand by appointments or whatever. If they said yes and didn't ask questions I would just go with it. In the USA some places are at the point they have way more vaccine than eligible people that want to take it.  They are begging for people to fill the slots. Not only do the vaccines go bad if they are opened but if they aren't used in a certain amount of time. Look to see what is going on in your area.  Obviously I'm not saying knock a senior citizen or person in need down to get an appointment. But if you live in an area that they can't fill the appointments then why not go?


----------



## Gracilan

I know some people where their children (mid 20’s) lied on the online applications stating they have asthma. I also met a women in Walgreens inquiring when/if the vaccine would be available, she is 85 and her husband was waiting outside in the car. They are registered on 10 websites. THIS makes me sick to my stomach!!!


----------



## Chagall

When we are eligible for the vaccine they are now administrating the first and second shot twelve weeks apart. This is due to a shortage of vaccines. I wonder if this will make them less effective.


----------



## Mariapia

Chagall said:


> So much confusion on the AZ shot. First it was not recommended to people under 55. Then they were administrating to 60 to 65 year olds and saying nobody over 65 should get it. Then it might not be effective in people over 75. Now they are saying it’s safe for everyone. All this in a short period of time. Should we wait for the other two shots instead. Pfizer and Moderna are in short supply.


In France, they have stopped using the AZ vaccine on people under 55 only,  because of the ( few) thrombosis  cases we all  have heard about. 
 It’ s what they call a precautionary principle.
Personally, I wouldn’t take the risk of waiting for another vaccine if it meant a long wait, unless you are under 55.


----------



## Mariapia

Chagall said:


> When we are eligible for the vaccine they are now administrating the first and second shot twelve weeks apart. This is due to a shortage of vaccines. I wonder if this will make them less effective.


The interval between two AZ shots is 12 weeks, it’s not a question of shortage of vaccines but a question of effectiveness according to their studies .
It’s  3 weeks for Pfizer and 4 weeks for Moderna.


----------



## limom

Mariapia said:


> In France, they have stopped using the AZ vaccine on people under 55 only,  because of the ( few) thrombosis  cases we all  have heard about.
> It’ s what they call a precautionary principle.
> Personally, I wouldn’t take the risk of waiting for another vaccine if it meant a long wait, unless you are under 55.


When do you think a significant percentage of the pop will be vaccinated?
have they been able to get the pharmacies rolling or is it GP only?
Things are changing constantly.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mariapia

limom said:


> When do you think a significant percentage of the pop will be vaccinated?
> have they been able to get the pharmacies rolling or is it GP only?
> Things are changing constantly.


It‘s difficult to say, limom, as it depends on the number of doses we will get.
Today, they said the Army is going to help and that big vaccination centres , such as the Stade de France and the Stade Velodrome in Marseille will help to accelerate the vaccination.
Our PM said that
10 million people will have had their first injection by April 15th ( 6 million have already had it)
20 million by May 15 th
30 million by June 15 th  or June 30 th if there is some delay in between.
Both pharmacies and doctors  administer AZ because it can be kept in an ordinary refrigerator.


----------



## limom

Mariapia said:


> It‘s difficult to say, limom, as it depends on the number of doses we will get.
> Today, they said the Army is going to help and that big vaccination centres , such as the Stade de France and the Stade Velodrome in Marseille will help to accelerate the vaccination.
> Our PM said that
> 10 million people will have had their first injection by April 15th ( 6 million have already had it)
> 20 million by May 15 th
> 30 million by June 15 th  or June 30 th if there is some delay in between.
> Both pharmacies and doctors  administer AZ because it can be kept in an ordinary refrigerator.


This is hopeful.
And New York state opened vaccination to people over 50.
It is a good day!
Did I mention, it is warm and Sunny In NYC?


----------



## Megs

A lot of people where I live, that I personally know, have been lying to get their vaccines. In Florida, it seems many places (based off of these people) are not checking for a form of anything - just a valid Florida driver's license. I know people who lied about being health care workers (honestly, how can you sleep at night), teachers, saying they had pre-existing conditions, etc. I find it entirely selfish and it's something that I simply could not stomach doing. I know people who have lost their parents and loved ones to COVID and the thought of saying I was on the frontlines of this in order to skip others to get a vaccine is sick. 

Our daughter falls under immunocompromised, so Vlad and I could get our vaccines because of this. But we are still not going indoors to places and really being safe, so we want to give others who need this more the chance to get it first. My mom had her name on multiple lists (she's over 65 so first group in Florida) and it took her months to finally get her first vaccine. 

But as others said, there are locations that have too many vaccines that will go to waste at the end of the day, so you could try one of those! I know friends in CA that have had luck with this and it's not you abusing the system, it's getting a shot that would otherwise be thrown away.


----------



## pursekitten

Celebrating getting a vaccine appointment for this Saturday in my state! Utah opened vaccines for everyone 16+ and over after March 24 with no pre-existing condition requirements mainly due to low vaccination rates. Appointments are already full in most Salt Lake City places through mid-April with a few random times becoming available, but anywhere outside the liberal city proper there are appointments every where. My husband and I will be driving 40 minutes north for our vaccines but it'll be 100% worth it.

@Megs If there's one thing people should not lie about, it's their vaccine eligibility requirements. Wow. Thank goodness your mom got a vaccine! This whole vaccine experience has been poorly rolled out at best. I made an appointment for next month via Nomi Health but then found a closer date, so I emailed the provider to cancel only for them to say there's no way to cancel the appointment, but that the vaccine will not go to waste. No way to cancel! I've never heard of such a thing. Thank goodness the vaccine won't go to waste.

@limom Amazing news! Soak in the happy vibes and those rays.


----------



## limom

@pursekitten.
Thanks.
Happy for your incoming vaccines.
Happy times are coming


----------



## V0N1B2

Chagall said:


> When we are eligible for the vaccine they are now administrating the first and second shot twelve weeks apart. This is due to a shortage of vaccines. I wonder if this will make them less effective.


I wonder too, since the guidelines for the vaccines stated that they should be administered within X number of weeks in between.  I feel like by the time your second dose happens, it will be like having the first one all over again   I heard your province is rolling them out this week for 75 and over.  Won't be too long now till they reach your age category.  You'll have your appointment before you know it.


Mariapia said:


> The interval between two AZ shots is 12 weeks, it’s not a question of shortage of vaccines but a question of effectiveness according to their studies .
> It’s  3 weeks for Pfizer and 4 weeks for Moderna.


It is a matter of shortages in our (Chagall & myself) country.  There's aren't enough doses to go around. My first dose (Pfizer) was March 12 and my next one is scheduled 16 weeks later.  I guess if more product becomes available, they'll move that timeline up.


----------



## TC1

My dad is 66 and got his first AZ vaccine today. They told him because he has an immune deficiency (Addison's disease) it'll be only 50% effective. He was fine with those odds, he just wants to be vaccinated sooner rather than later.


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> I wonder too, since the guidelines for the vaccines stated that they should be administered within X number of weeks in between.  I feel like by the time your second dose happens, it will be like having the first one all over again   I heard your province is rolling them out this week for 75 and over.  Won't be too long now till they reach your age category.  You'll have your appointment before you know it.
> 
> It is a matter of shortages in our (Chagall & myself) country.  There's aren't enough doses to go around. My first dose (Pfizer) was March 12 and my next one is scheduled 16 weeks later.  I guess if more product becomes available, they'll move that timeline up.


I’m glad you were able to get your first dose of Pfizer. My province is lagging behind some others I’m afraid. Hopefully more vaccines will become available so that the time between shots can be closer than four months. I did hear somewhere that they are finding that it is beneficial to spread the shots out. There is so much changing info. But I am hoping that is true.


----------



## bag-mania

V0N1B2 said:


> It is a matter of shortages in our (Chagall & myself) country.  There's aren't enough doses to go around. My first dose (Pfizer) was March 12 and *my next one is scheduled 16 weeks later.  *I guess if more product becomes available, they'll move that timeline up.



That is crazy. From what I’ve read Pfizer can be stretched out as far as six weeks between but anything longer than that hasn’t been documented. They are taking a big risk that the level of protection you receive could be greatly reduced.


----------



## pixiejenna

Gracilan said:


> I know some people where their children (mid 20’s) lied on the online applications stating they have asthma. I also met a women in Walgreens inquiring when/if the vaccine would be available, she is 85 and her husband was waiting outside in the car. They are registered on 10 websites. THIS makes me sick to my stomach!!!



This is so heartbreaking, this level of selfishness is appalling. The roll out is a hot mess for sure and qualifications for groups are in no way verified. I’m lucky to have found my dad who’s 85 a appointment though a Facebook group. If he was on his own he would probably never get the vaccine because it;s so hard to get and he’s not tech savvy he doesn’t have any social media period. I feel like those who lied about the group they’re in should be fined as well as the parties giving the vaccines with zero verification that the people are actually qualified.


----------



## arnott

I went to a medical imaging clinic today for a one year follow up.   One year ago, the pandemic had already started and  only the patient was allowed in and the seats were spaced apart.  I don't think masks were required yet. 

Today, one year later while I was waiting outside the door to be allowed in I noticed a sign on the door that said, "Patients wearing a cloth mask will be given a disposable mask to wear while inside the clinic as her Ministry of Health policy."  So it's not just hospitals doing this.  I was told to go up the stairs to the waiting room and to take the elevator down when I was finished so that the stairs would be one way.  There was a sign inside the elevator that said limit of 2 people.  There was a sign that said to press to button with your elbow to open the door to exit the building.


----------



## SouthTampa

elvisfan4life said:


> I know it sounds harsh but maybe try the line that it is not just to protect her but everyone around her that she loves ? Family and friends too just as much as her ?





whateve said:


> I had a cousin I never met who died of meningitis as a baby during a blizzard when they couldn't get to a hospital, before there was a vaccine.
> 
> I remember people blaming autism on vaccines. Do you remember when some people wouldn't drink fluoridated water?


----------



## TC1

They know cloth and home made masks aren't very effictive. They have always known that. In the beginning they said you don't need to wear a mask. (IMO) So that there wasn't mayhem for them for the public to hoard them..and they needed them for medical personnel. Now that PPE is being made accessible, they can say that disposable masks are more effective.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> They know cloth and home made masks aren't very effictive. They have always known that. In the beginning they said you don't need to wear a mask. (IMO) So that there wasn't mayhem for them for the public to hoard them..and they needed them for medical personnel. Now that PPE is being made accessible, they can say that disposable masks are more effective.


This is why people have trouble trusting what is announced. It keeps changing.


----------



## whateve

We got our teeth cleanings today! It had been a really long time. They had plastic covering the doorways, like in a lab. I wonder if they are leaving gaps in the scheduling as there was no one else in the waiting room.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

redney said:


> I'm a healthy person, and have been patiently "waiting my turn" for my age range to become eligible in my state, which is coming in a few weeks, in order to keep room for those who are currently eligible due to age, co-morbidities, jobs. I'm a bit torn by those who admittedly lie on the eligibility questions on the appointment websites to get appointments. I talked with a friend 2 years older than me but still outside the current age range and without health condition or in an eligible job, who made a same-day appointment and got a vaccine after showing ID and without any further questions asked of her at the vaccine site. Those who are administering the vaccine seem to be pleased people are getting it, so they will give it. Which is a good thing, right?
> 
> I'm torn. On one hand, I'm happy people are eagerly getting the vaccine and using the open doses, as it will benefit everyone, but because I'm a rule follower by nature, it bugs me some are lying and not "waiting their turn." On the other hand, there are appointment spaces available because those currently eligible are not making appointments - thus my friend got one same day.
> 
> I do worry about the floodgates opening as my state opens eligibility up in a few weeks - so I'm wondering if I try to get one now, although that means lying to make an appointment. Argh.
> 
> Does anyone have advice one way or the other on this?


According to my state, I am in the in the group that is at an increased risk, which is after the high risk. I was really surprised when I got my notice to schedule at the end Feb, and jumped on it. Then about a week after that, the state website announced they would open up appts to the increased risk group on March 15. The web page does announce that there is overlap in rollout of the groups, and all of the people in one group aren’t necessarily going to get et the vax before they open it up to other groups.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> According to my state, I am in the in the group that is at an increased risk, which is after the high risk. I was really surprised when I got my notice to schedule at the end Feb, and jumped on it. Then about a week after that, the state website announced they would open up appts to the increased risk group on March 15. The web page does announce that there is overlap in rollout of the groups, and all of the people in one group aren’t necessarily going to get et the vax before they open it up to other groups.


That's true. When we got ours, they were still vaccinating health care workers.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> According to my state, I am in the in the group that is at an increased risk, which is after the high risk. I was really surprised when I got my notice to schedule at the end Feb, and jumped on it. Then about a week after that, the state website announced they would open up appts to the increased risk group on March 15. The web page does announce that there is overlap in rollout of the groups, and all of the people in one group aren’t necessarily going to get et the vax before they open it up to other groups.


It’s the same everywhere, Lake Effect...


----------



## iseebearbears

No travelling, no mini-cations. No entertainment. Having to wear annoying masks. Everything else remains the same for me. I go to work, my daughter goes to school.


----------



## whateve

My daughter's county is still only vaccinating health care workers. She is immune-compromised. I hope she gets a chance soon. We haven't seen her in over a year.


----------



## whateve

I wonder if people who having been working the entire time are accruing a lot of vacation time. When things open up, will everyone want to take their vacation at once?


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> I wonder if people who having been working the entire time are accruing a lot of vacation time. When things open up, will everyone want to take their vacation at once?


Last spring my employer required us to use 6 PTO days over 3 months, and during the summer and fall also encouraged employees to use PTO days regularly, for several reasons. 1. To support and encourage the workforce to take time for themselves/their families; 2. To avoid the scenario you describe above. 

I took my required days and several more through the year and it was nice to have downtime without feeling I'm missing out or forbidden to be offline. 

Global consulting/professional services and I'm in the US.


----------



## whateve

redney said:


> Last spring my employer required us to use 6 PTO days over 3 months, and during the summer and fall also encouraged employees to use PTO days regularly, for several reasons. 1. To support and encourage the workforce to take time for themselves/their families; 2. To avoid the scenario you describe above.
> 
> I took my required days and several more through the year and it was nice to have downtime without feeling I'm missing out or forbidden to be offline.
> 
> Global consulting/professional services and I'm in the US.


I wondered about that. Both my daughters work for state governments. My son is an independent contractor so he never gets vacation pay.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I wonder if people who having been working the entire time are accruing a lot of vacation time. When things open up, will everyone want to take their vacation at once?


I think so. Just waiting for the price of hotels and airfare to skyrocket once there is less restrictions. It'll all be at a premium I'm sure. Help re-build the losses in those industries.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> I think so. Just waiting for the price of hotels and airfare to skyrocket once there is less restrictions. It'll all be at a premium I'm sure. Help re-build the losses in those industries.


We went to Las Vegas about 10 days ago. The hotels were the cheapest I've seen. It was still too early to travel IMO. Things weren't ideal.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> We went to Las Vegas about 10 days ago. The hotels were the cheapest I've seen. It was still too early to travel IMO. Things weren't ideal.


I'm in Canada..so there's not really any air leisure travel. Our land borders remain closed. So many restrictions to fly home. Mandatory negative covid test 72 hours before returning to the country, mandatory hotel quarantine upon arrival in 3 designated cities..with more negative results required to be released from the hotel (which you must pay for) We used to go to Vegas numerous times a year. I really miss travel!


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> I wonder if people who having been working the entire time are accruing a lot of vacation time. When things open up, will everyone want to take their vacation at once?


I did. I am taking days off during the week day to do errands and doctors appointments and I'm finding the stores crowded. I am taking a mini vacation before the Memorial Day holiday and no I am not flying.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> I'm in Canada..so there's not really any air leisure travel. Our land borders remain closed. So many restrictions to fly home. Mandatory negative covid test 72 hours before returning to the country, mandatory hotel quarantine upon arrival in 3 designated cities..with more negative results required to be released from the hotel (which you must pay for) We used to go to Vegas numerous times a year. I really miss travel!


We didn't fly; we drove. We are in California so it isn't very far away.  It was difficult stopping to eat on the way in California because we had to eat in the car. In Nevada, restaurants were open. There was no valet parking anywhere and the hotels wouldn't let us park unless we were staying there. We had to take cabs everywhere but it was really hard to find a cab. The drivers told us a lot of cab and uber drivers are staying home as long as they can collect unemployment.


----------



## limom

Vaccine will be mandatory, next fall at Rutgers University. First of many, imho








						Rutgers To Require Vaccine Proof For 'All Students Planning To Attend This Fall'
					

The New Jersey school says its new COVID-19 requirement will help it make "a full return to our pre-pandemic normal" on campus.




					www.npr.org


----------



## pixiejenna

whateve said:


> I wonder if people who having been working the entire time are accruing a lot of vacation time. When things open up, will everyone want to take their vacation at once?



Last year the let us roll everything over, they originally had a cut off date in October and that got pushed to this year. Now this year they’re allowing 100% roll over until March 2022. I used some of my time last year I already requested off and just stayed home since all the things I had planned were cancelled. And other times I went home early when it was slow. I usually roll over 40 hours every year this year I rolled over 80+. I get 5 weeks a year because I‘ve been there for 20 years. We have a guy in the office who didn’t use any of his time off maybe 2-3 days for doctor appointments and stuff. I know he won’t use anything this year either. His anniversary is in February so at that point he’ll have nearly 600 hours of vacation, also gets 5 weeks too he’s also been there 20 years. He’s hoping for a vacation payout. If the company doesn’t do a payout that means he’ll have to take 14 weeks of vacation and only roll over one week like normal pre-covid. How do you run a business if a employee needs to use 14 weeks of vacation?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I wonder if people who having been working the entire time are accruing a lot of vacation time. When things open up, will everyone want to take their vacation at once?



Our company you can only carry over so many vacation days each year. There were a lot of reminders of that the last half of the year. But I know at least some co-workers were happy to have a day off just to escape Zoom meetings, constant IM's and emails, etc. Lots of staycations... But instead of taking a couple weeks off at a time, it was a day or two at a time. In the fall, a day off to drive up in the canyons and see the fall leaves from your car, and get out when no one else was around... Same so far this year.


----------



## rutabaga

JenJBS said:


> Our company you can only carry over so many vacation days each year. There were a lot of reminders of that the last half of the year. But I know at least some co-workers were happy to have a day off just to escape Zoom meetings, constant IM's and emails, etc. Lots of staycations... But instead of taking a couple weeks off at a time, it was a day or two at a time. In the fall, a day off to drive up in the canyons and see the fall leaves from your car, and get out when no one else was around... Same so far this year.



This, I’ve been taking a day off here and there to make long weekends but we don’t go anywhere. I’m happy just to putt around the garden or do things I don’t have the time to do when WFH. I also sold back a week of vacation last fall and will likely sell back another week this year.


----------



## JenJBS

i*bella said:


> This, I’ve been taking a day off here and there to make long weekends but we don’t go anywhere. I’m happy just to putt around the garden or do things I don’t have the time to do when WFH. I also sold back a week of vacation last fall and will likely sell back another week this year.



I'm jealous you can sell them back! We just lose it if we don't use it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

On the topic of vacation days, I have 378 hours of vacation accrued! It's crazy, I've never had that much time banked. I live in S. California so you can't "lose" your vacation...but at a certain point I won't accrue any additional hours. So I take off a couple of days a month to go shopping during the week when it's less crowded or to have a long weekend (at home!) to make sure I don't max out my vacation. 

We are planning a driving vacation to Vegas mid-May--we'll be fully vaccinated in mid-April so we figure it will be as safe as it can be  all things considered.


----------



## tlamdang08

I don't know where to share this, MOD can move it to the right thread. 








						COVID-19 Funeral Assistance
					

f you are covering the cost of a COVID-19 funeral, FEMA may be able to help.




					www.fema.gov


----------



## whateve

Luv2Shop1 said:


> On the topic of vacation days, I have 378 hours of vacation accrued! It's crazy, I've never had that much time banked. I live in S. California so you can't "lose" your vacation...but at a certain point I won't accrue any additional hours. So I take off a couple of days a month to go shopping during the week when it's less crowded or to have a long weekend (at home!) to make sure I don't max out my vacation.
> 
> We are planning a driving vacation to Vegas mid-May--we'll be fully vaccinated in mid-April so we figure it will be as safe as it can be  all things considered.


I think you'll be fine in Vegas. We were. We were fully vaccinated at the end of February.


----------



## arnott

I feel like I'd want to wear my cloth masks even after this pandemic is over.   I'm enjoying not having to wear makeup and only wearing makeup if I'm going somewhere where I'll need to take off my mask, eg. to a restaurant.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

whateve said:


> I think you'll be fine in Vegas. We were. We were fully vaccinated at the end of February.



I hope so! It's been a year since I was last in Vegas and I miss it! I know it won't be the same, but at least it will be someplace else.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

arnott said:


> I feel like I'd want to wear my cloth masks even after this pandemic is over.   I'm enjoying not having to wear makeup and only wearing makeup if I'm going somewhere where I'll need to take off my mask, eg. to a restaurant.



I know what you mean! It's nice not to have to ut on makeup or lip stick! I put on a little eyeliner and just roll with it.


----------



## Chagall

Where I am the first and second shots are being delayed by four months. Now they are talking about mixing shots. Meaning if you get a first shot and your second shot is four months later they may not have a second shot of the same type available. What a mess. Bring in the clowns.


----------



## Mimmy

I agree but for a different reason. I am a provider at a private pediatric office. I wear a cloth mask with a filter. Our patients over 2 and whoever accompanies them also are required to wear a mask. When masks are no longer required I still plan to wear one during cold and Flu season. Not carefully having to apply lipstick is definitely an added bonus though.

Our usual busy Flu season at this time of year has been nonexistent this season. I usually will get at least a couple of viral illnesses as well.

My own experience leaves me shaking my head when people say “masks don’t work”.


arnott said:


> I feel like I'd want to wear my cloth masks even after this pandemic is over.   I'm enjoying not having to wear makeup and only wearing makeup if I'm going somewhere where I'll need to take off my mask, eg. to a restaurant.


----------



## limom

I drove a vaccine recipient to Stony Brook University, it was a very positive experience, super organized.
The vaccinator was a med student. She was A+.
Bravo SBU.


----------



## arnott

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I know what you mean! It's nice not to have to ut on makeup or lip stick! I put on a little eyeliner and just roll with it.




For me I have genetically dark circles, so much that I had to put on concealer before leaving the house, so I don't look like I have 2 black eyes.  Now my mask covers them!  Also, I don't have to worry about if I get a pimple!     It's like people who throw on a wig so they don't have to worry about their hair!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> I feel like I'd want to wear my cloth masks even after this pandemic is over.   I'm enjoying not having to wear makeup and only wearing makeup if I'm going somewhere where I'll need to take off my mask, eg. to a restaurant.


I hate wearing a mask. They make me breathe out through my mouth and the mask gets wet.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Vaccine will be mandatory, next fall at Rutgers University. First of many, imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutgers To Require Vaccine Proof For 'All Students Planning To Attend This Fall'
> 
> 
> The New Jersey school says its new COVID-19 requirement will help it make "a full return to our pre-pandemic normal" on campus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


I am 100 percent behind mandating vaccines for students for higher education because college students have choices on where they attend college.  However, in California, the government cannot mandate vaccines until the vaccine is fully approved by the FDA.  To date, none of the vaccines have full FDA approval, only emergency approval in adults and no complete data in children under 18.  Next month, 4/15, everybody over 16 can get a vaccine.  My youngest does not turn 16 until June.  She absolutely wants the vaccine as soon as she can get it because she wants to study in Oxford over the summer.  I hope things in Europe are wide open by Summer because we really miss traveling.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## haute okole

Chagall said:


> Where I am the first and second shots are being delayed by four months. Now they are talking about mixing shots. Meaning if you get a first shot and your second shot is four months later they may not have a second shot of the same type available. What a mess. Bring in the clowns.


In May 2019, we had a Tpf Hermes meet-up in Las Vegas.  We should have another one and maybe you can get your second vaccine in Vegas!  I wonder if that is allowed?


----------



## Chagall

haute okole said:


> In May 2019, we had a Tpf Hermes meet-up in Las Vegas.  We should have another one and maybe you can get your second vaccine in Vegas!  I wonder if that is allowed?


 I’m not sure what the rules would be. Crossing the border now is complicated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> I feel like I'd want to wear my cloth masks even after this pandemic is over.   I'm enjoying not having to wear makeup and only wearing makeup if I'm going somewhere where I'll need to take off my mask, eg. to a restaurant.


I agree!
Plus the added benefit of wearing a mask and not looking strange when walking outside and protecting against dust and pollen allergies!
I used to always have lingering sneezes after a walk, but now I don't.


----------



## Coco.lover

I live in LV and thats not allowed, they check your ID, I even had to take a utility bill when I got my shots. 


haute okole said:


> In May 2019, we had a Tpf Hermes meet-up in Las Vegas.  We should have another one and maybe you can get your second vaccine in Vegas!  I wonder if that is allowed?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree!
> Plus the added benefit of wearing a mask and not looking strange when walking outside and protecting against dust and pollen allergies!
> I used to always have lingering sneezes after a walk, but now I don't.


My asthma and allergies have gotten worse since I started wearing a mask.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree!
> Plus the *added benefit of wearing a mask and not looking strange *when walking outside and protecting against dust and pollen allergies!
> I used to always have lingering sneezes after a walk, but now I don't.




Exactly!  Before the pandemic if I had a cold or something my Mom would ask if I wanted to put on a mask and I would decline  because I thought people would stare and I'd look like I was going into surgery!       Now that it's become the norm and not a novelty I don't think people would think it's strange to wear a mask even after the pandemic is over.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> I hate wearing a mask. They make me breathe out through my mouth and the mask gets wet.




I wear the style of mask that leaves a space between my mouth and the mask.  I think it's called the origami style mask:


----------



## haute okole

Coco.lover said:


> I live in LV and thats not allowed, they check your ID, I even had to take a utility bill when I got my shots.


Wow!  That is strict.  In LA, you must show that you are a resident of Los Angeles to get a shot at a Los Angeles site.  My daughter, who is 19 and does not drive yet, LA drivers scare her, brought her pay stub.  I used my Drivers License and a Dr. note of a health disorder that qualified me for the shot at this time.  I actually brought my medical records, but they did not want to review them because they said they were not allowed to look at them because of HIPAA laws.


----------



## arnott

Not allowed to try stuff on!  For the first time since the pandemic I've wanted to try on a shirt, but they closed the fitting room due to covid.  I get home and the shirt fits weird!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Not allowed to try stuff on!  For the first time since the pandemic I've wanted to try on a shirt, but they closed the fitting room due to covid.  I get home and the shirt fits weird!


I wonder how long that will last? In Las Vegas, the dressing rooms were open. I wouldn't have been able to buy any clothes if they weren't.

We are having trouble finding restrooms that are open. Stores don't want to open them because they'd have to clean them after every customer.


----------



## whateve

One county near us announced that if one member of your family qualifies for a vaccination, they'll allow your whole family to be vaccinated.


----------



## Sibelle

I think I look better with a mask and now it´s totally ok not to smile at people all the time . That is so relaxing to me.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Is it just me that for the U.S. the eligibility and proof to get the covid vaccination vastly differ from state to state? Just reading through this thread I would think at some point there would be a uniform policy implemented across the U. S.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> My asthma and allergies have gotten worse since I started wearing a mask.


Mine too. I thought the mask would help but actually it doesn’t! After years of working hard at it my allergies have got much better, but now in pollen season I have noticed that wearing a mask outside makes it worse, I guess it is the not breathing properly... I get back with headaches and super tired. Maybe a mask with valve would be good, but those are not allowed here.


----------



## nycmamaofone

mzbaglady1 said:


> Is it just me that for the U.S. the eligibility and proof to get the covid vaccination vastly differ from state to state? Just reading through this thread I would think at some point there would be a uniform policy implemented across the U. S.


You’re not wrong. Since states have rights to govern and make their own laws, they also have the right to roll out vaccine eligibility depending on need. This is also why the US has such a poor Covid response.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

nycmamaofone said:


> You’re not wrong. Since states have rights to govern and make their own laws, they also have the right to roll out vaccine eligibility depending on need. This is also why the US has such a poor Covid response.



Well part of the reason...


----------



## limom

Things are improving in New York.


----------



## mzbaglady1

limom said:


> Things are improving in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036712


I have been to one location that had the police in the store. I thought maybe this location had the hope diamond and then I realized it was for the lysol which was behind the counter at customer service.


----------



## arnott

Sibelle said:


> I think I look better with a mask and *now it´s totally ok not to smile at people* all the time . That is so relaxing to me.




I love that as I rarely smile!   Also now I can make the most hideous faces,  have my tongue hanging out or mouth wide open and no one would know!


----------



## whateve

Sibelle said:


> I think I look better with a mask and now it´s totally ok not to smile at people all the time . That is so relaxing to me.


I hate that people can't tell I'm smiling. Sometimes I prefer to smile rather than say something. With the masks, I'm forced to talk when a smile would have been enough.


----------



## pixiejenna

nycmamaofone said:


> You’re not wrong. Since states have rights to govern and make their own laws, they also have the right to roll out vaccine eligibility depending on need. This is also why the US has such a poor Covid response.



Not only does each state get to regulate how it’s rolled out, but even the different counties in each state. So we have people crossing state lines and county lines to get vaccines. 



limom said:


> Things are improving in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036712



It’s funny when you gage by this. I remember a month and a half ago the first time we got wipes and lysol and didn’t sell out the same  day. I was shocked when I came in the next day and saw some left over. We’ve been TP and paper towels rich for a while. However with the barge ship stuck in the Suez canal they’re speculating that TP and other things will be scarce again.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Prior to covid, I didn’t put as much stock into my appearance. I mean I like nice stuff. But make up, spa like treatments, not much except the occasional facial because friends want to go and I partake more for social.

but now I am starting to. I wear red lip stick (all the zoom meetings) and I just got my eyebrows done via Microblading. I usually skip because 1) money 2) upkeep and 3) I don’t put much stock into my appearance. I usually like to charm people and while I can somewhat do that via zoom, I find it’s more challenging and am hoping that by looking more polished on the screen, it’ll speak volumes.

I’m even contemplating on getting my lashes done. Irl these are just sharper you know? On zoom my brows are so thin/light, lips light (thus the makeup) and even with mascara on my lil lashes I just look different.

maybe it’s just me. I’m also investing more on tops and no bottoms. I’ll probably have to figure it out once the office opens but for now I’m just wearing a nice top over PJ bottoms.


----------



## Lake Effect

limom said:


> Things are improving in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036712


I know really. In South Jersey too. My local chain supermarket in the next town is quite small but has every disinfecting product too. I missed that when there was a run on cleaning products, it was months before I could even get green cleaning wipes. I remembering thinking at the beginning of this that if the green products were gone, this is bad!


----------



## Lake Effect

arnott said:


> I love that as I rarely smile!   Also now I can make the most hideous faces,  have my tongue hanging out or mouth wide open and no one would know!





whateve said:


> I hate that people can't tell I'm smiling. Sometimes I prefer to smile rather than say something. With the masks, I'm forced to talk when a smile would have been enough.


Feeling completely cheesy and giving a thumbs up. I hope I can be broken of that habit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> I love that as I rarely smile!   Also now I can make the most hideous faces,  have my tongue hanging out or mouth wide open and no one would know!


Oh, I do this even without the mask on, so I am thankful for the masks!


----------



## arnott

Back in 2017 Brian May and Kerry Ellis had a song called Panic Attack.  Brian re-wrote the song for 2021 and they launched the song today as a gift single:


----------



## mzbaglady1

What I'm starting to notice is that females that are wearing a large amount of make up are not wearing their mask to fully cover their face. I was in Walgreens and I was picking up an order and the female employee had their mask under their chin. I kept backing away when I noticed she wasn't wearing her mask correctly. Another location I mentioned to another female no mask on heavy make up on I said did the policy change for employees not to wear a mask? I emailed a complaint to corporate of the company.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> What I'm starting to notice is that females that are wearing a large amount of make up are not wearing their mask to fully cover their face. I was in Walgreens and I was picking up an order and the female employee had their mask under their chin. I kept backing away when I noticed she wasn't wearing her mask correctly. Another location I mentioned to another female no mask on heavy make up on I said did the policy change for employees not to wear a mask? I emailed a complaint to corporate of the company.



That's the definition of vanity over common sense right there. Who cares who looks pretty these days? Now I feel for the employees who wear glasses because the way glasses fog up while wearing a mask would drive anyone crazy.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> That's the definition of vanity over common sense right there. Who cares who looks pretty these days? Now I feel for the employees who wear glasses because the way glasses fog up while wearing a mask would drive anyone crazy.


I think there's a spray that the opticians use to eliminate fog on glasses and I heard of some home made remedies people was using to stop the plastic  face shields from fogging up. Wash your glasses or face shield with soapy water. Shaving cream.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> I think there's a spray that the opticians use to eliminate fog on glasses and I heard of some home made remedies people was using to stop the plastic  face shields from fogging up. *Wash your glasses or face shield with soapy water.* Shaving cream.



Does that work? I'll try it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I just ordered this, I'll let you know if it works!









						Clean My Lenses Kit with Anti-Fog Spray | Warby Parker
					

Dirty and foggy lenses are the worst. Luckily, our Clean My Lenses Kit fixes both of those issues. It comes with anti-fog lens spray, a microfiber cloth, and a microfiber lens pouch-which doubles as a cleaning cloth. Smart!




					www.warbyparker.com


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> Does that work? I'll try it.


Yes. I had done this with my glasses and it worked.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> I think there's a spray that the opticians use to eliminate fog on glasses and I heard of some home made remedies people was using to stop the plastic  face shields from fogging up. Wash your glasses or face shield with soapy water. Shaving cream.


Years ago, people used to rub chewing tobacco on their windshields to prevent fogging up. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> Years ago, people used to rub chewing tobacco on their windshields to prevent fogging up. I wonder if that would work.


I wouldn't even know how to find chewing tobacco. And no I wouldn't trust Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> I wouldn't even know how to find chewing tobacco. And no I wouldn't trust Amazon or Ebay.



You can find it in most places where cigarettes are sold. You probably never noticed before because you had no need for it.

I’d be reluctant to rub tobacco on glasses though. You can get away with having smudges on your windshield that you could never tolerate on your eyeglass lenses.


----------



## arnott

Had an over the phone appointment with my doctor this morning.  Both of my results are good!     Also just found out that we are going back into "lockdown" tomorrow...all indoor dinning is closed for the next 3 weeks!   My birthday is in a month and a half.  I remember last year people saying that I'd have to spend my birthday in isolation but next year I'd be able to have a big party to make up for it!  Well, that's not happening!   Who would have thought!


----------



## Chagall

According to the CBC our province is at the tipping point. New data shows the COVID pandemic is completely out of control. They are telling us we can’t win the race with vaccines alone. Obviously that is correct, we have to follow the safety recommendation even after the shot. Maybe if they were not spreading our first and second vaccines out by four months, against all recommendations, they would be more effective in ‘winning the race’ with vaccines! Maybe they should have procured enough vaccines for our country.


----------



## limom

That ***** Covid won’t let anybody be great.
ras le bol.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> According to the CBC our province is at the tipping point. New data shows the COVID pandemic is completely out of control. They are telling us we can’t win the race with vaccines alone. Obviously that is correct, we have to follow the safety recommendation even after the shot. Maybe if they were not spreading our first and second vaccines out by four months, against all recommendations, they would be more effective in ‘winning the race’ with vaccines! Maybe they should have procured enough vaccines for our country.



Where are you ?


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> According to the CBC our province is at the tipping point. New data shows the COVID pandemic is completely out of control. They are telling us we can’t win the race with vaccines alone. Obviously that is correct, we have to follow the safety recommendation even after the shot. *Maybe if they were not spreading our first and second vaccines out by four months, against all recommendations, they would be more effective in ‘winning the race’ with vaccines! *Maybe they should have procured enough vaccines for our country.



It blew my mind when I read what you and VON1B2 were discussing last week. As I understand it they are speculating that the population is much better protected after the first shot than the companies that created the vaccines believe. Even if it turns out that is correct, they are still putting millions of people at risk with an untested theory. I wouldn't blame Canadians for feeling a bit like their government is using them as a mass experiment.


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> Where are you ?


Ontario Canada.


bag-mania said:


> It blew my mind when I read what you and VON1B2 were discussing last week. As I understand it they are speculating that the population is much better protected after the first shot than the companies that created the vaccines believe. Even if it turns out that is correct, they are still putting millions of people at risk with an untested theory. I wouldn't blame Canadians for feeling a bit like their government is using them as a mass experiment.


They didn’t get enough vaccines so are telling us we will have enough protection from the first shot for four months. That information is solely Canadian. Nowhere else in the world is this backed up, especially by the vaccine manufacturers.


----------



## limom

no


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> They didn’t get enough vaccines so are telling us we will have enough protection from the first shot for four months. That information is solely Canadian. Nowhere else in the world is this backed up, especially by the vaccine manufacturers.



Has Canada approved any of the single-dose vaccines like Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca yet? If they are only going to give one shot they might as well increase supply by bringing the others in.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Ontario Canada.
> 
> They didn’t get enough vaccines so are telling us we will have enough protection from the first shot for four months. That information is solely Canadian. Nowhere else in the world is this backed up, especially by the vaccine manufacturers.


This is nuts. Are they truly believing that people don’t have access to the Internet?
In France, they are making crap as they go along.
M is like we will let you know in two days???
Like what????
Teachers have to sue.
A mess.


----------



## haute okole

I was just talking to my sister who has vaccine envy.  She lives in Washington DC and she read that Alaska is considering giving tourists who visit Alaska vaccines as a way to encourage tourism to Alaska.  She was joking that it was time to book an Alaska cruise, but not really joking.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

Since we are *****ing about our respective country.
France requires that you write a bunch of sworn statements as of why you are out on the street.
I am like what?
I will be writing mine in Provencau. I dare them to reject it!
That is if I can manage to land there.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Has Canada approved any of the single-dose vaccines like Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca yet? If they are only going to give one shot they might as well increase supply by bringing the others in.


Astra Zeneca and Johnson and Johnson have both been approved in Canada. I know J&J is a one shot and done, but I understand Astra Zeneca required two shots.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Astra Zeneca and Johnson and Johnson have both been approved in Canada. I know J&J is a one shot and done, but I understand Astra Zeneca required two shots.


Are they also saying that you can mix and match?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Are they also saying that you can mix and match?



No, you cannot mix and match. Once you have had one shot you need to get the booster from the same manufacturer. I was suggesting the others as options for those who are still waiting and haven't received any vaccine yet.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> No, you cannot mix and match. Once you have had one shot you need to get the booster from the same manufacturer. I was suggesting the others as options for those who are still waiting and haven't received any vaccine yet.


It was considered a while back..









						Scientists get serious about mixing and matching COVID-19 vaccines
					

A lot of us have engaged in some bold mixing-and-matching during the pandemic—office attire on top, pajama pants on bottom, for instance—and been none the worse for it.




					medicalxpress.com
				




my worst fear:








						Paris airport: Algerian passengers from UK stranded for weeks
					

Twenty-six Algerians who flew from the UK have spent three weeks waiting to complete their journey.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Astra Zeneca and Johnson and Johnson have both been approved in Canada. I know J&J is a one shot and done, but I understand Astra Zeneca required two shots.



Does it? I thought there was another approved single-dose vaccine out there but I must be mistaken.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Does it? I thought there was another approved single-dose vaccine out there but I must be mistaken.


Janssen is one shot?


----------



## Mariapia

limom said:


> Janssen is one shot?


Yes, limom, Janssen is one shot.
France will get Janssen doses on April 19 th.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Are they also saying that you can mix and match?


Yes they are now saying that mixing shots is a ’viable’ solution. People go for their first shot and four months later who knows if they will have enough vaccines for the second shot of the same kind. That doesn’t sound safe or maybe not even effective. They are scrambling and doing whatever they can to save their a****.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Astra Zeneca and Johnson and Johnson have both been approved in Canada. I know J&J is a one shot and done, but I understand Astra Zeneca required two shots.


We approved the J&J but have yet to receive any, go figure.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> We approved the J&J but have yet to receive any, go figure.


They made a big deal of approving J&J but that doesn’t do us much good if we don’t receive any.


----------



## whateve

My daughter got her J&J vaccine today in upstate NY.


----------



## jblended

I'm in a really weird place with the virus and the vaccines. Myself, my mother and my brother all have a PEG allergy and history of anaphylaxis. We've been cautioned not to take them due to this. My other brother has a congenital heart condition and has finally been approved to get his shots in the next month or so, so at least one of us is covered.
I think I may be okay since I've already had covid and antibodies for it, so perhaps I'd get a T-cell response if exposed again.
Still, I feel as I did when this pandemic started: unsafe and unsure of what life will look like for me and those like me who cannot get their vaccines. I don't see any normalcy in my immediate future and that is extremely stressful.
I really hope they'll start addressing the allergic response to the vaccines at some point so people like us can start getting inoculated. Right now that's not a priority because it's such a small percentage of people and they're focused on getting the masses covered. I guess I'm worried they'll never bother with those of us in the minority and just assume herd immunity (if that is ever achieved) will protects us.

Meanwhile, I remind myself how fortunate I am as I see what's happening in Brazil all over again. I recall last March when friends who were medics there starting telling me how people were dropping like flies. I cannot believe they are still mismanaging the pandemic to this extent. The trauma everyone must be experiencing there...


----------



## pixiejenna

@jblended I wonder how you would react to the vaccine since you’ve had long covid. From what I;ve heard is people who have had covid they seem to have more symptoms on the first dose and those who haven’t had covid have more symptoms on the second dose.


----------



## jblended

@pixiejenna I wonder that as well and really don't know what the right thing to do is. I'd hate to have a severe reaction to the vaccine, especially because I wouldn't be able to tell if it's an allergic response or just severe (but normal and expected) symptoms that are exaggerated due to long covid.
I'm relying completely on the docs at the vaccination sites to guide me because I cannot make this call. I give them my full history (including my long covid symptoms) and tell them I'm happy to get inoculated, and let them make the call. All 3 times I went, they told me that I'm definitely ineligible.

(Tangentially, I'm happy to say my long covid symptoms are getting milder! So to anyone else going through this, there's hope that these symptoms won't be chronic! )

I also wonder whether anyone who has had covid previously needs both doses of the vaccine. A friend of mine had covid last April (but no long covid symptoms) and took his first Pfizer shot in early Feb this year. He had a very strong antibody response after the first shot, so they advised him that there was no need for his second one. Not sure if that's standard or not...he's the only person I know who was told this.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m glad to hear that your symptoms are getting better over time. It sucks to be I’m that spot of still having lingering problems from covid but not being eligible to receive the vaccine for it. My guess is that they will probably have you wait until they know better how you[ll react, or have newer versions of the vaccine that doesn’t include things that you’re allergic too.

From what I;ve read they still want people who have had covid to get both doses of the vaccine for the most protection. That’s pretty surprising that your friend was told one shot was enough. I don’t think that majority of people will even get a antibody test after their first vaccine, did he request one or his doctor request it? It makes me wonder if they’re rationing out the doses like in some countries they’re told to wait 12 weeks for the second dose.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> I’m glad to hear that your symptoms are getting better over time. It sucks to be I’m that spot of still having lingering problems from covid but not being eligible to receive the vaccine for it. My guess is that they will probably have you wait until they know better how you[ll react, or have newer versions of the vaccine that doesn’t include things that you’re allergic too.


Thank you! 
Yep, I'm assuming the same- either they'll advise we take some corticosteroids before the vaccine to mitigate the allergy or they're waiting on a newer vaccine without PEG in it. Having said that, these are just my conjectures and as I've repeatedly proven, I'm an absolute moron so I may be completely wrong about this.  


pixiejenna said:


> From what I;ve read they still want people who have had covid to get both doses of the vaccine for the most protection. That’s pretty surprising that your friend was told one shot was enough. I don’t think that majority of people will even get a antibody test after their first vaccine, did he request one or his doctor request it? It makes me wonder if they’re rationing out the doses like in some countries they’re told to wait 12 weeks for the second dose.


I was surprised as well! He requested the antibody test himself and took the results along for his second shot. When they saw the results, they told him he didn't need it.
His younger brother also had covid (he is the one who infected my friend because they share a flat) and he also did an anitbody test after his first Pfizer shot. He had no anitbodies and was given the second dose of the vaccine as usual.
Based on that, it's not due to rationing but due to him being sufficiently protected with a high level of anitbodies. It's hard to know for sure either way. Nobody else I know has had this experience, or has even been tested for antibodies at all after the shots. I'd guess that if he hadn't requested and paid for his own antibody test, they would have just given him the second jab.


----------



## holiday123

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> Yep, I'm assuming the same- either they'll advise we take some corticosteroids before the vaccine to mitigate the allergy or they're waiting on a newer vaccine without PEG in it. Having said that, these are just my conjectures and as I've repeatedly proven, I'm an absolute moron so I may be completely wrong about this.
> 
> I was surprised as well! He requested the antibody test himself and took the results along for his second shot. When they saw the results, they told him he didn't need it.
> His younger brother also had covid (he is the one who infected my friend because they share a flat) and he also did an anitbody test after his first Pfizer shot. He had no anitbodies and was given the second dose of the vaccine as usual.
> Based on that, it's not due to rationing but due to him being sufficiently protected with a high level of anitbodies. It's hard to know for sure either way. Nobody else I know has had this experience, or has even been tested for antibodies at all after the shots. I'd guess that if he hadn't requested and paid for his own antibody test, they would have just given him the second jab.


The JNJ vaccine does not contain PEG.
My got her vaccine, but also gets corticosteroid injections in her back, and had to time the vaccine 14 days before or after her steroid shots.


----------



## jblended

holiday123 said:


> The JNJ vaccine does not contain PEG.
> My got her vaccine, but also gets corticosteroid injections in her back, and had to time the vaccine 14 days before or after her steroid shots.
> View attachment 5041423


That's brilliant! Thank you! As far as I know, the vaccination facilities local to me only have Pfizer in stock but I'll call and check because things keep evolving and it may well be available to me. 
Also good to know that corticosteroids are not to be had immediately prior to the vaccine. Very much appreciated!


----------



## holiday123

jblended said:


> That's brilliant! Thank you! As far as I know, the vaccination facilities local to me only have Pfizer in stock but I'll call and check because things keep evolving and it may well be available to me.
> Also good to know that corticosteroids are not to be had immediately prior to the vaccine. Very much appreciated!


Of course always consult with your Doctor if you've had reactions to vaccine they may still not recommend.
My mom's vaccine/shots may have been specific to her situation or provider (her steroid shots were administered epidurally.)


----------



## jblended

holiday123 said:


> Of course always consult with your Doctor if you've had reactions to vaccine they may still not recommend.
> My mom's vaccine/shots may have been specific to her situation or provider (her steroid shots were administered epidurally.)


Oh absolutely! I'm just thrilled that the J&J is an option for us because I had mistakenly thought it also had PEG in it. It's a relief to think there might be something suitable. But I'm still going to ask the doctors and inform them of my medical history before I try to get it, and I'll let them make the final call. 

The corticosteroids idea came to me because I've been asked to do that previously before taking medications I've never tried before, but like I said, I was only wondering if that may be one of the ways they are administering the vaccines to patients who have a history of anaphylaxis. I wouldn't take anything like that without the doctor's explicit instructions to do so as I have no way of knowing how these drugs may interact with the vaccine.

Really appreciate your input on this.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

jblended said:


> Oh absolutely! I'm just thrilled that the J&J is an option for us because I had mistakenly thought it also had PEG in it. It's a relief to think there might be something suitable. But I'm still going to ask the doctors and inform them of my medical history before I try to get it, and I'll let them make the final call.
> 
> The corticosteroids idea came to me because I've been asked to do that previously before taking medications I've never tried before, but like I said, I was only wondering if that may be one of the ways they are administering the vaccines to patients who have a history of anaphylaxis. I wouldn't take anything like that without the doctor's explicit instructions to do so as I have no way of knowing how these drugs may interact with the vaccine.
> 
> Really appreciate your input on this.




My mom has an allergy to PEG as well. I was able to secure her a J&J vaccine appointment last month at the supermarket (shoprite) and she had no issues with the vaccine.


----------



## Chagall

We have had a province wide ‘emergency brake’ lockdown imposed as the third wave of COVID 19 hits hard.


----------



## jblended

Loubishoetopia said:


> My mom has an allergy to PEG as well. I was able to secure her a J&J vaccine appointment last month at the supermarket (shoprite) and she had no issues with the vaccine.


You must be so happy for your mum! Thanks for sharing. I didn't think that PEG allergies were this common, but I'm learning of more and more people who have it.
I'm now trying to find a centre that offers the J&J and hope to be able to say the that my mum is inoculated soon!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jblended said:


> You must be so happy for your mum! Thanks for sharing. I didn't think that PEG allergies were this common, but I'm learning of more and more people who have it.
> I'm now trying to find a centre that offers the J&J and hope to be able to say the that my mum is inoculated soon!


I’ve never heard of this allergy. What items is this found in?


----------



## Loubishoetopia

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve never heard of this allergy. What items is this found in?


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My mom found out during prep for a colonoscopy some years ago PEG glycol is a main ingredient in miralax and ducolax.


----------



## jblended

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve never heard of this allergy. What items is this found in?


We have had reactions to injections that are 'slow release', and those usually contain PEG. It took years and multiple immunologists until we could narrow it down to the PEG being the issue (as opposed to the active ingredient in a specific medication). 
PEG is also found in medications in tablet form (some painkillers and laxatives I believe), cosmetics, eye ointments, skin moisturizers, and some household cleaning products. Randomly, I've been told by a nurse that it's also commonly used in shampoos that create a thick lather.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

jblended said:


> We have had reactions to injections that are 'slow release', and those usually contain PEG. It took years and multiple immunologists until we could narrow it down to the PEG being the issue (as opposed to the active ingredient in a specific medication).
> PEG is also found in medications in tablet form (some painkillers and laxatives I believe), cosmetics, eye ointments, skin moisturizers, and some household cleaning products. Randomly, I've been told by a nurse that it's also commonly used in shampoos that create a thick lather.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Honestly when my mom had her reaction I looked it up and it is a pretty rare allergy. I got the Pfizer vaccine and had no reaction, so I do not have her allergy, My mom found out because of a serious reaction to laxatives prior to a colonoscopy. We know as she has other serious allergies each reaction gets worse. We are based in NJ, USA and I was lucky to get her the J&J vaccine when it came out as she is over 75 with health issue (one working kidney). She did so well with the vaccine she had no issues other than a sore arm a minor headache and fatigue. I wish you luck getting the vaccine and have confidence J&J should be safe for you as it is a different type of vaccine from Pfizer and Moderna.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Loubishoetopia

jblended said:


> You must be so happy for your mum! Thanks for sharing. I didn't think that PEG allergies were this common, but I'm learning of more and more people who have it.
> I'm now trying to find a centre that offers the J&J and hope to be able to say the that my mum is inoculated soon!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

I wish you all the best in getting a safe vaccine. It has been so hard to get appointments over here. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## jblended

Loubishoetopia said:


> Honestly when my mom had her reaction I looked it up and it is a pretty rare allergy. I got the Pfizer vaccine and had no reaction, so I do not have her allergy, My mom found out because of a serious reaction to laxatives prior to a colonoscopy. We know as she has other serious allergies each reaction gets worse. We are based in NJ, USA and I was lucky to get her the J&J vaccine when it came out as she is over 75 with health issue (one working kidney). She did so well with the vaccine she had no issues other than a sore arm a minor headache and fatigue. I wish you luck getting the vaccine and have confidence J&J should be safe for you as it is a different type of vaccine from Pfizer and Moderna.


I'm so happy your mum got it and had no issues (which makes sense since it doesn't contain PEG, but since she has a history of other allergies then it was probably still stressful for you guys). It is a huge relief for me to know this option is out there for us.

Yes, PEG allergies are meant to be really rare, but as I've been speaking to more people about the vaccine and our ineligibility, I've found a lot of people either have the allergy themselves or know someone who does. I've been quite surprised by that!
My first anaphylactic reaction was with an antibiotic injection for a severe chest infection when I was a teenager. The test dose was fine, but then they gave me the actual shot and I was one the ground and had turned blue all over before the needle was even removed. Happened two more times over the years but with different medications, until we got the right immunologist and knew what the issue was. It's now the first allergen listed on my card that I carry everywhere with me.

I really feel for your mum because it's a terrifying thing to go through, and as you say, allergies only get worse over time.
Thanks for sharing your experience and reassuring me!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jblended said:


> We have had reactions to injections that are 'slow release', and those usually contain PEG. It took years and multiple immunologists until we could narrow it down to the PEG being the issue (as opposed to the active ingredient in a specific medication).
> PEG is also found in medications in tablet form (some painkillers and laxatives I believe), cosmetics, eye ointments, skin moisturizers, and some household cleaning products. Randomly, I've been told by a nurse that it's also commonly used in shampoos that create a thick lather.


Thank you for the info! I have reactions to certain medications so I’m going to ask my doctor about this....


----------



## Loubishoetopia

jblended said:


> I'm so happy your mum got it and had no issues (which makes sense since it doesn't contain PEG, but since she has a history of other allergies then it was probably still stressful for you guys). It is a huge relief for me to know this option is out there for us.
> Yes, PEG allergies are meant to be really rare, but as I've been speaking to more people about the vaccine and our ineligibility, I've found a lot of people either have the allergy themselves or know someone who does. I've been quite surprised by that!
> My first anaphylactic reaction was with an antibiotic injection for a severe chest infection when I was a teenager. The test dose was fine, but then they gave me the actual shot and I was one the ground and had turned blue all over before the needle was even removed. Happened two more times over the years but with different medications, until we got the right immunologist and knew what the issue was. It's now the first allergen listed on my card that I carry everywhere with me.
> I really feel for you mum because it's a terrifying thing to go through, and as you say, allergies only get worse over time.
> Thanks for sharing your experience and reassuring me!



I was with my mom when she had her reaction she had a purple rash through most of her body swelled up, got nauseated, dizzy, had trouble breathing and was sweating  etc.. only after taking Benadryl did she finally get a little better. It truly was very scary for all of us to see.  She is anaphylactic for shellfish so we have experience with allergies but it is still scary. I will say with J&J it was a great experience and we were lucky for her vaccine center we had great experience. She was scared but she is so relieved she got the  J&J vaccine she is now all vaccinated and looking forward to hugging my daughter which she hasn’t been able to do in over a year. I wish you nothing but good vibes and the best of luck on getting a vaccine.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> Yes they are now saying that mixing shots is a ’viable’ solution. People go for their first shot and four months later who knows if they will have enough vaccines for the second shot of the same kind. That doesn’t sound safe or maybe not even effective. They are scrambling and doing whatever they can to save their a****.



There have been clinical trials in the Uk for months mixing shot 1 and 2 of different vaccines - the aim is to build up a bank of vaccines that can be called on for the next waves of this and future pandemic viruses that is science evolving not fair to say it’s covering their *****


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> I’m glad to hear that your symptoms are getting better over time. It sucks to be I’m that spot of still having lingering problems from covid but not being eligible to receive the vaccine for it. My guess is that they will probably have you wait until they know better how you[ll react, or have newer versions of the vaccine that doesn’t include things that you’re allergic too.
> 
> From what I;ve read they still want people who have had covid to get both doses of the vaccine for the most protection. That’s pretty surprising that your friend was told one shot was enough. I don’t think that majority of people will even get a antibody test after their first vaccine, did he request one or his doctor request it? It makes me wonder if they’re rationing out the doses like in some countries they’re told to wait 12 weeks for the second dose.



Again studies show some vaccines like astra are more effective with the 2nd shot after 10 - 12 weeks rather than  in 4 -8


----------



## elvisfan4life

Loubishoetopia said:


> Honestly when my mom had her reaction I looked it up and it is a pretty rare allergy. I got the Pfizer vaccine and had no reaction, so I do not have her allergy, My mom found out because of a serious reaction to laxatives prior to a colonoscopy. We know as she has other serious allergies each reaction gets worse. We are based in NJ, USA and I was lucky to get her the J&J vaccine when it came out as she is over 75 with health issue (one working kidney). She did so well with the vaccine she had no issues other than a sore arm a minor headache and fatigue. I wish you luck getting the vaccine and have confidence J&J should be safe for you as it is a different type of vaccine from Pfizer and Moderna.



What is PEG ?


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> What is PEG ?


polyethylene glycol


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> polyethylene glycol



Thank you I think this may be in some of my mums new medications and she has been having rashes


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> There have been clinical trials in the Uk for months mixing shot 1 and 2 of different vaccines - the aim is to build up a bank of vaccines that can be called on for the next waves of this and future pandemic viruses that is science evolving not fair to say it’s covering their *****


That may be so, however this is not being done for scientific research into the future, but rather because RIGHT NOW they don’t have enough vaccines for us to possibly receive the second shot of the same vaccine! That’s a very different scenario.Would you be comfortable with that for yourself, your mother or family members?


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> That may be so, however this is not being done for scientific research into the future, but rather because RIGHT NOW they don’t have enough vaccines for us to possibly receive the second shot of the same vaccine! That’s a very different scenario.Would you be comfortable with that for yourself, your mother or family members?


Yes I would.  It’s not as if the vaccine is still floating around inside you weeks later - it’s just the antibodies created by your own body that are.  The first vaccine dose generates an immune response and the second dose (whichever vaccine it is) strengthens your immune response.  They’ve tested this in the uk with no problems reported.


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Yes I would.  It’s not as if the vaccine is still floating around inside you weeks later - it’s just the antibodies created by your own body that are.  The first vaccine dose generates an immune response and the second dose (whichever vaccine it is) strengthens your immune response.  They’ve tested this in the uk with no problems reported.


We were told repeatedly to make sure we had documentation on the vaccine we initially received, so that we could make sure we received the same shot for the second dose. Because our second shot is being delayed by four months this may not be such an issue but still...


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> We were told repeatedly to make sure we had documentation on the vaccine we initially received, so that we could make sure we received the same shot for the second dose. Because our second shot is being delayed by four months this may not be such an issue but still...


So many mixed messages.


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Yes I would.  It’s not as if the vaccine is still floating around inside you weeks later - it’s just the antibodies created by your own body that are.  The first vaccine dose generates an immune response and the second dose (whichever vaccine it is) strengthens your immune response.  They’ve tested this in the uk with no problems reported.


If you are in the UK, what is the consensus  of delaying the second dose of whatever vaccine for four months. It seems to go against what is recommended. I am interested to hear the opinion on this in a country other than the one implementing it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> If you are in the UK, what is the consensus  of delaying the second dose of whatever vaccine for four months. It seems to go against what is recommended. I am interested to hear the opinion on this in a country other than the one implementing it.


The AZ vaccine is more effective with a 12 week interval between first and second doses - and the length of immune response is increased if I remember correctly. 
Don’t know if it’s the same for the mRNA vaccines.
eta - deaths, infections, and hospital admissions here have reduced significantly since Jan.  We don’t know yet how the surge in Europe will affect the numbers in the UK, it will be a test.


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> The AZ vaccine is more effective with a 12 week interval between first and second doses - and the length of immune response is increased if I remember correctly.
> Don’t know if it’s the same for the mRNA vaccines.
> eta - deaths, infections, and hospital admissions here have reduced significantly since Jan.  We don’t know yet how the surge in Europe will affect the numbers in the UK, it will be a test.


Thank you for your reply. I know the AZ vaccine is OK or maybe even better after the delay in the second shot but I would like to know if this is true of the mRNA vaccines. All shots here are being delayed four months.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> I can't believe this thread was created a year ago today. Mind boggling to think what we've all been through in that time.


Sadly there's less of us


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Sadly there's less of us


What do you mean?


----------



## fannypacklady719

foosy said:


> I have been very active amongst friends trying to convey the dangers  looming with the imminent spread of the Coronavirus. Initially i got resistance and skepticism but I believe that it is starting to sink in. It is not a question of panic, rather of preparedness, _both logistical and mental. _
> We have already changed our lifestyle, canceling all our entertainment and vacations. Even meetings with friends have been significantly reduced. As of last week we moved to working from home.
> 
> I think that here in the US, now that they finally decided on massive testing, we are going to realize that many of us are sick and even more are carriers. All this requires planning because it is going to impact not only our routines but our loved ones.
> 
> Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?


The COVID pandemic is indeed extremely dangerous and people refused to pay attention to it for a long time. Fortunately, I think that’s changing. And about my lifestyle, let’s say I usually buy 3 pairs of tennis and plenty of clothes per year, and I didn’t bought any  of it since the pandemic started!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> That may be so, however this is not being done for scientific research into the future, but rather because RIGHT NOW they don’t have enough vaccines for us to possibly receive the second shot of the same vaccine! That’s a very different scenario.Would you be comfortable with that for yourself, your mother or family members?



I’d take just about anything as protection against this virus tbh - all the vaccines have been tested and approved


----------



## limom

Two good pieces of News for the US


----------



## Kevinaxx

This has become a norm.

Every time I get sad about having lost over a year due to covid, I remind myself a year, two or three even, is better than my entire life.

i’m also trying to wrap my head around what the world would be like five years from now and tbh I can’t.


----------



## foosy

Chagall said:


> That may be so, however this is not being done for scientific research into the future, but rather because RIGHT NOW they don’t have enough vaccines for us to possibly receive the second shot of the same vaccine! That’s a very different scenario.Would you be comfortable with that for yourself, your mother or family members?


Actually, there is a different reason for this research. Astra Zeneca's vaccine did not show up in the clinical trials as good efficacy as the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines which showed efficacy > 94%. While it was better than the minimum efficacy defined (at a low bar of 50%...), they wanted to improve the results. Sputnik (the Russian vaccine) was developed using the same technology as Astra Zeneca yet achieved efficacy > 90%. The difference was that Sputnik was using a two-prong approach (to give the body different ways to fight the virus) with the second dose being different than the first. That is what led Astra Zeneca to try the same, and accelerate testing by using existing vaccines for the second dose.


----------



## Chagall

foosy said:


> Actually, there is a different reason for this research. Astra Zeneca's vaccine did not show up in the clinical trials as good efficacy as the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines which showed efficacy > 94%. While it was better than the minimum efficacy defined (at a low bar of 50%...), they wanted to improve the results. Sputnik (the Russian vaccine) was developed using the same technology as Astra Zeneca yet achieved efficacy > 90%. The difference was that Sputnik was using a two-prong approach (to give the body different ways to fight the virus) with the second dose being different than the first. That is what led Astra Zeneca to try the same, and accelerate testing by using existing vaccines for the second dose.


A lot of people are getting the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines as their first dose, so if they run out the AZ would be used for the second dose. In Canada our first and second doses are being spaced out by four months.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> A lot of people are getting the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines as their first dose, so if they run out the AZ would be used for the second dose. In Canada our first and second doses are being spaced out by four months.


well, some places are spacing out second doses, not all provinces.


----------



## foosy

Chagall said:


> A lot of people are getting the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines as their first dose, so if they run out the AZ would be used for the second dose. In Canada our first and second doses are being spaced out by four months.


There is another big "if" to be added: - if the clinical trials which are now underway prove to be safe.

As of January,  Dr Mary Ramsay, head of immunizations at Public Health England (PHE), said: “We do not recommend mixing the Covid-19 vaccines – if your first dose is the Pfizer vaccine, you should not be given the AstraZeneca vaccine for your second dose and vice versa.”

And yet, in spite of that statement the government in UK issued a  last-resort guidance allowing a mix-and-match vaccine strategy for someone who has been issued a first dose and who goes “for vaccination at a site where the same vaccine is not available, or if the first product received is unknown” 

But since you mentioned Canada, you are probably aware that scientists there think Britain is gambling with public confidence by going ahead with the policy without results from a completed study.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> well, some places are spacing out second doses, not all provinces.


Front line workers, First Nations and people in long term care are getting their second shot within the time frame recommended. What are the provinces that are providing this for the general population?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just curious. I just heard on my local news that some  major corporations are providing employees with at home covid test kits but I'm not sure since last year that I knew these kits existed that the results could be inaccurate. Not sure if these test kits was revamped to give a more accurate result. I am not sure if these home kits are similar to the rapid test where you know your results in a couple of hours. This is for the U. S.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Front line workers, First Nations and people in long term care are getting their second shot within the time frame recommended. What are the provinces that are providing this for the general population?


Your original post said "In Canada our first and second doses are being spaced out by four months" I just wanted to clarify, for posters in other countries that's not the case with all Canadians. The ones you just posted in this quote for example. In Sask we have quite a few age groups of "general population" that have received both doses. Here, on the website you can book your vaccine appt with your health card. It will let you book first or second dose.
ETA currently over the age of 58 for general pop. It updates during the week based on vaccine deliveries


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

Was just reading the news..of course the headline grabber now is India has a "double mutant" strain. Oh, goody.


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> Was just reading the news..of course the headline grabber now is India has a "double mutant" strain. Oh, goody.



I haven’t looked in detail at that one as it isn’t in the uk yet - India are withholding vaccines now which will impact us all 

A lot of the variants have numerous mutations like N501Y nicknamed nelly and E484k nicknamed eek - the UK Kent variant had only nelly originally but now we have some cases with eek as well and it is the bit that scientists think can evade the current vaccines


----------



## limom

What is the double mutation all about?
this is starting to look like a B-movie.


----------



## elvisfan4life

It looks like the Indian double mutation is E484k and L452R - I don’t know anything about the latter-  it is basically the Californian variant??? We don’t have that in the UK but E484k is the worrying change in the s African and Brazilian variants which scientists fear means current vaccines won’t work against


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> What is the double mutation all about?
> this is starting to look like a B-movie.


I'm not sure of all the details, I'm sure there are many more outlets with accurate info than me trying to break it down.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> Your original post said "In Canada our first and second doses are being spaced out by four months" I just wanted to clarify, for posters in other countries that's not the case with all Canadians. The ones you just posted in this quote for example. In Sask we have quite a few age groups of "general population" that have received both doses. Here, on the website you can book your vaccine appt with your health card. It will let you book first or second dose.
> ETA currently over the age of 58 for general pop. It updates during the week based on vaccine deliveries


Canada is the only country in the world delaying second doses of COVID -19 vaccines to four months. Critics say we are venturing into uncharted scientific waters that may lead to complications.(CBC). Yes we can book shots online with our health card and I’m sure lots of Canadians got both shots. A vast majority will not.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Canada is the only country in the world delaying second doses of COVID -19 vaccines to four months. Critics say we are venturing into uncharted scientific waters that may lead to complications.(CBC). Yes we can book shots online with our health card and I’m sure lots of Canadians got both shots. A vast majority will not.


Yeah, but IMO this is going to come down to getting boosters either annually or semi-annually for these VOC's. But again, that part is my opinion on how I see this going. Getting the first dose into as many people as possible was a strategy/gamble. We'll see which as time rolls on.


----------



## Shopaholic2021

I've had both does of the pfizer vaccine at the end of December (I'm in the US) and I had no side effects apart from a sore arm for less than 24 hours. I wear a mask at all times when I'm outside of my home. I have noticed that my patients don't wear their masks properly - they don't cover their noses or the mask does not fit their face properly, and sometimes they come into the office without a mask. 

Masks are very good at stopping the spread of respiratory viruses when worn properly. There has been a massive reduction in the cases of flu this year along with the reduction in hospitalizations in people with the flu. I have also not gotten ill this year, and every winter I always catch a cold, so I attribute it to the constant wearing of masks (and social distancing). If everyone were to wear masks properly (and the right ones), we could surely making this virus extinct. 

My lifestyle for over a year has changed majorly, in that I have not bought any clothes, shoes or handbags. I have only spent money on groceries and home things like bedding etc.


----------



## arnott

I'm not one of those super eager to get the vaccine right away but I just had a dream that I was getting it.

Maroon 5 just cancelled their July 31 2021 concert in my city.  I see they're not bothering postponing a second time!


----------



## pixiejenna

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just curious. I just heard on my local news that some  major corporations are providing employees with at home covid test kits but I'm not sure since last year that I knew these kits existed that the results could be inaccurate. Not sure if these test kits was revamped to give a more accurate result. I am not sure if these home kits are similar to the rapid test where you know your results in a couple of hours. This is for the U. S.



That is interesting my employer (US) will not accept rapid tests they have to be PCR or molecular tests.




arnott said:


> I'm not one of those super eager to get the vaccine right away but I just had a dream that I was getting it.
> 
> Maroon 5 just cancelled their July 31 2021 concert in my city.  I see they're not bothering postponing a second time!



How disappointing to hear that about your concert.


----------



## pixiejenna

One of my managers got his first dose of the Pfizer vaccine and was scheduled for his second dose last week and he didn’t get it because Walgreens didn’t have the correct vaccine for him they only had moderna on had. It wasn’t just him either they had tons of people scheduled for the Pfizer second dose and they messed up. I don’t know if they just had the wrong one delivered or if they just messed up with the scheduling to ensure they had the correct vaccine on hand for the second doses. They then tried to schedule him another appointment for when he;s out of town. He just got lucky that we(our employer) has finally opened up the two locations downtown to schedule employees from other locations so he’s able to get his second dose of the correct vaccine this week.


----------



## whateve

California is on track to being completely open June 15, but there will still be a mask mandate.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> California is on track to being completely open June 15, but there will still be a mask mandate.



What is happening with your Californian variant? Is there much info on it? It seems to be a worrying one as it may have some changes to the spike that affect the vaccine effectiveness ?


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> What is happening with your Californian variant? Is there much info on it? It seems to be a worrying one as it may have some changes to the spike that affect the vaccine effectiveness ?


After the initial reports, I haven't heard much. They aren't doing the testing needed to determine the variant in most cases, so they really don't know how widespread it is. The Indian variant is here too, and that is concerning as well. Cases and deaths are dropping rapidly in my county. Tomorrow they are easing a lot of the restrictions.


----------



## Chagall

Ontario has been put into full lockdown with a stay at home order added to the emergency brake just imposed.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> After the initial reports, I haven't heard much. They aren't doing the testing needed to determine the variant in most cases, so they really don't know how widespread it is. The Indian variant is here too, and that is concerning as well. Cases and deaths are dropping rapidly in my county. Tomorrow they are easing a lot of the restrictions.


 
The Indian variant has the same characteristic as the Californian I think-  we are currently free of it in the uk but I guess it’s only a matter of time - we have ten main variants now


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> It looks like the Indian double mutation is E484k and L452R - I don’t know anything about the latter-  it is basically the Californian variant??? We don’t have that in the UK but E484k is the worrying change in the s African and Brazilian variants which scientists fear means current vaccines won’t work against


What do you mean by the 3 question marks?


----------



## hermes_lemming

The UK variant has spread to all the states within the US. New cases are rising in most of the states. But interestingly enough, this isn't THAT publicized. You need to go out of your way to find the news.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> What do you mean by the 3 question marks?



I mean I can’t find anything on this and wondered if anyone in the US knows any more I’m old I don’t know question mark etiquette if there is such a thing - and frankly care even less


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> The UK variant has spread to all the states within the US. New cases are rising in most of the states. But interestingly enough, this isn't THAT publicized. You need to go out of your way to find the news.



It is all over the press here - the UK variant as it is called over there we call the Kent variant - we have about 5 Uk variants now !!! Including ones called Liverpool and Bristol which are much more worrying than the Kent one . Incidentally the Kent variant is not just imported into other countries - most countries have created it themselves it just has the same characteristics as the one first detected in Kent


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> I mean I can’t find anything on this and wondered if anyone in the US knows any more I’m old I don’t know question mark etiquette if there is such a thing - and frankly care even less


My question was merely around the significance versus your fevor. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Chagall

Canada is losing its race between vaccines and variants
-B117 first discovered in the UK is spread across Canada & represents 90% of our variants.
-the P1 variant first discovered in Brazil has doubled in the last week mostly in BC.
-the B1351 from South Africa spreading across Ontario, Quebec and BC.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> Canada is losing its race between vaccines and variants
> -B117 first discovered in the UK is spread across Canada & represents 90% of our variants.
> -the P1 variant first discovered in Brazil has doubled in the last week mostly in BC.
> -the B1351 from South Africa spreading across Ontario, Quebec and BC.



The last two are the most worrying they both have E484k  which could evade current vaccines and natural immunity from having had a different version of covid - we have both in the uk too but so far case numbers are still relatively low


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> The last two are the most worrying they both have E474k  which could evade current vaccines and natural immunity from having had a different version of covid - we have both in the uk too but so far case numbers are still relatively low


Same in France, Elvisfan4life, what they call the UK variant is at the origin of most contaminations at the moment..
Let’s hope the other two have no chance to take its place.


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> The UK variant has spread to all the states within the US. New cases are rising in most of the states. But interestingly enough, this isn't THAT publicized. You need to go out of your way to find the news.



It was announced yesterday that it is now the dominant strain in the US. Most branches of the media have backed away from reporting on the virus anymore and are focusing almost entirely on stories about vaccine distribution. Here is one I found about the virus variants.









						UK variant has become most dominant COVID strain in US, CDC says
					

The more contagious variant of coronavirus that was identified in the UK, the B-117 variant, has now become the dominant strain in the U.S.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

So they announced today the vaccination will last roughly only 290 days. A booster most likely will be to administered later in the year


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> So they announced today the vaccination will last roughly only 290 days. A booster most likely will be to administered later in the year



So about 9 or 10 months. It may end up being the fall vaccine, like the flu shot. Maybe it will replace the flu. We certainly had almost no flu cases this past season. All that mask wearing and hand washing did a lot of good.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mariapia said:


> Same in France, Elvisfan4life, what they call the UK variant is at the origin of most contaminations at the moment..
> Let’s hope the other two have no chance to take its place.



The uk one increases transmission but the vaccines are effective so deaths should decrease as more get vaccinated - fingers crossed we keep the other nasties at bay by closing out our borders


----------



## canto bight

I'm not much of people person so I have been fine to have my small COVID bubble this last year.

However, I finally got to see one of my friends and my godbabies for the first time in over a year a couple of weeks ago and boy, did we all cry when we finally saw each other.  I can't imagine how people who are more extroverted or people oriented have managed through this last year.


----------



## 880

This article made me feel a bit better (DH and I are vaccinated; observe social distance ing and mask guidelines; and take other precautions) 

https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/0...-surfaces-is-low?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## daisychainz

I'm not sure where to ask this? I was wanting to know, from someone who lives in Asia or has knowledge of their inside work offices, whether you wore masks inside at your workplaces and in the stores before covid existed. I am used to always seeing pictures of people in Asia wearing masks in the streets because of pollution of course, but were they generally taken off inside buildings and during the day for work? I was just wondering if they were worn all day or just outside


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> This article made me feel a bit better (DH and I are vaccinated; observe social distance ing and mask guidelines; and take other precautions)
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/0...-surfaces-is-low?referringSource=articleShare


Good to see that it's generally acknowledged now that surface transmission is low.
Conversely, I recall a study by the University of Grenada a few months ago saying that cleaning packages and groceries would reduce your risk by 90%+...
I still disinfect everything just in case because my mother is high risk and I can't afford to drop my guard, and to me it's a minor inconvenience. 
Overall, it's a relief to think that we are learning more about transmission and can remove some of the earlier doubts about how it was spreading from our minds.


----------



## jblended

I now have other people in my circle of friends who have caught covid twice- one in Dubai, the other in Manila. It's not a nice club to be a part of. 
Essentially, what happened to them is that they caught different strains, getting infected for the second time a couple of months after the first recovery. The second infection was worse than the first.
This mirrors my experience, but in my case, I wasn't tested for different strains so I have no way of knowing for sure. Then again, my infection was pretty early on in this pandemic so we wouldn't have had that option.
I've only read of a handful of others who have had it twice (in Japan and Aus, I think?), so it's still very rare as far as I can tell.


----------



## redney

daisychainz said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this? I was wanting to know, from someone who lives in Asia or has knowledge of their inside work offices, whether you wore masks inside at your workplaces and in the stores before covid existed. I am used to always seeing pictures of people in Asia wearing masks in the streets because of pollution of course, but were they generally taken off inside buildings and during the day for work? I was just wondering if they were worn all day or just outside


I am in the US but worked frequently in corporate offices in cities in Japan, China, S. Korea, Singapore, Thailand for several years. It's my experience, mostly in Japan and S. Korea, people tended to wear masks both outdoors and indoors (offices, subways, buses) if they themselves were sick, even with a cold. It is a courtesy to wear one in order to protect others from getting your illness.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> My question was merely around the significance versus your fevor. I'll just leave it at that.


 I’m so glad I wasted time reading your response I refer to my previous comment and will happily now reuse the ignore button


----------



## haute okole

So happy to hear Pfizer applied for Emergency Use Authorization with the FDA for use on kids 12 and up.  My husband expects no problems with the application and it should be approved as soon as two weeks.  Fingers crossed!  My youngest daughter is having such a tough time.  Her only sister and sibling just left for Chicago for college and California is still locked down.  She is terribly lonely and she is the only one in our family not to be vaccinated.


----------



## haute okole

Lol!  Complete insanity at Cal State Los Angeles.  Someone posted on Facebook that it was slow at that site and invited EVERYBODY in LA to come on over to get the vaccine.  BIG mistake.  They ended up rescinding the invitation 2 hours after they opened and even people who had appointments were turned away.


----------



## GhstDreamer

daisychainz said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this? I was wanting to know, from someone who lives in Asia or has knowledge of their inside work offices, whether you wore masks inside at your workplaces and in the stores before covid existed. I am used to always seeing pictures of people in Asia wearing masks in the streets because of pollution of course, but were they generally taken off inside buildings and during the day for work? I was just wondering if they were worn all day or just outside


A few years ago visiting my relatives in HK, I ended up getting a cold. I kept my mask on inside places and out doors. I only removed it to eat.


----------



## daisychainz

redney said:


> I am in the US but worked frequently in corporate offices in cities in Japan, China, S. Korea, Singapore, Thailand for several years. It's my experience, mostly in Japan and S. Korea, people tended to wear masks both outdoors and indoors (offices, subways, buses) if they themselves were sick, even with a cold. It is a courtesy to wear one in order to protect others from getting your illness.





GhstDreamer said:


> A few years ago visiting my relatives in HK, I ended up getting a cold. I kept my mask on inside places and out doors. I only removed it to eat.


Thanks for satisfying my curiosity! I was just wondering if indoor wear was the norm in Asia - especially at work - since so many of us (in the USA) have to do that now.


----------



## dailygrace

daisychainz said:


> Thanks for satisfying my curiosity! I was just wondering if indoor wear was the norm in Asia - especially at work - since so many of us (in the USA) have to do that now.


In Asia, such as Japan and Korea, lot of people wore masks before for protection from polution outside.


----------



## limom

Heartbreaking.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> So about 9 or 10 months. It may end up being the fall vaccine, like the flu shot. Maybe it will replace the flu. We certainly had almost no flu cases this past season. All that mask wearing and hand washing did a lot of good.


Depends when you got the shot


----------



## VioletVert

So sorry to hear your experience. I have two family members who’ve also had COVID twice now, I wish more people understood that having had it once does not give you immunity forever. They both got sick early in the pandemic and then got it again over the winter when one of the variants started spreading a lot where they live. So terrible. Hope you’ve recovered well.


----------



## LemonDrop

@daisychainz I second what @redney said.  I work often in Japan, South Korea, China and Singapore. For learning customs and language I have focused mostly on Japan and wearing a mask was out of consideration for others. For if you felt the least bit sick.  Not for Pollution. As an American I find the Japanese culture a complete 180 and very very polite, respectful and putting the group first instead of the self.


----------



## arnott

My Dad is getting his first shot tomorrow.  He's the first person in my family to get the vaccine.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DH and I are finally scheduled to get either Pfeizer or Moderna! Don't know what to choose tho.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> My DH and I are finally scheduled to get either Pfeizer or Moderna! Don't know what to choose tho.


They are both similar in efficacy. With Pfizer, you only have to wait 3 weeks for your second shot; with Moderna, it is 4 weeks. Then after the second shot, if I'm remembering correctly, with Pfizer you are supposed to wait 1 week to be fully protected; with Moderna, it is two weeks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> They are both similar in efficacy. With Pfizer, you only have to wait 3 weeks for your second shot; with Moderna, it is 4 weeks. Then after the second shot, if I'm remembering correctly, with Pfizer you are supposed to wait 1 week to be fully protected; with Moderna, it is two weeks.


Thank you!


----------



## arnott

My Dad got his first Pfizer shot today!  He phoned me when he was still there to tell me he had it done because they made him wait 15 minutes before leaving just to make sure he didn't have an allergic reaction.


----------



## LemonDrop

@Sunshine mama  One of you get Pfizer and the other Moderna then you are like double vaccinated. You are protected from multiple angles.


----------



## daisychainz

Sunshine mama said:


> My DH and I are finally scheduled to get either Pfeizer or Moderna! Don't know what to choose tho.


We looked at the ingredients list to decide between Pfizer and Moderna for my parents. We opted for Pfizer since it injects fewer packets into the body, 60 vs 200, and people were overall reporting fewer side effects. It seems Moderna comes with more side effects, maybe because of the higher levels people are injected with. I got this graphic from a local news website. Good luck with your vaccines  Mine isn't scheduled for a while yet so I'm still mainly staying home.


----------



## whateve

daisychainz said:


> We looked at the ingredients list to decide between Pfizer and Moderna for my parents. We opted for Pfizer since it injects fewer packets into the body, 60 vs 200, and people were overall reporting fewer side effects. It seems Moderna comes with more side effects, maybe because of the higher levels people are injected with. I got this graphic from a local news website. Good luck with your vaccines  Mine isn't scheduled for a while yet so I'm still mainly staying home.
> 
> View attachment 5052312


Thanks for posting this graphic.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

daisychainz said:


> We looked at the ingredients list to decide between Pfizer and Moderna for my parents. We opted for Pfizer since it injects fewer packets into the body, 60 vs 200, and people were overall reporting fewer side effects. It seems Moderna comes with more side effects, maybe because of the higher levels people are injected with. I got this graphic from a local news website. Good luck with your vaccines  Mine isn't scheduled for a while yet so I'm still mainly staying home.
> 
> View attachment 5052312


Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> We looked at the ingredients list to decide between Pfizer and Moderna for my parents. We opted for Pfizer since it injects fewer packets into the body, 60 vs 200, and people were overall reporting fewer side effects. It seems Moderna comes with more side effects, maybe because of the higher levels people are injected with. I got this graphic from a local news website. Good luck with your vaccines  Mine isn't scheduled for a while yet so I'm still mainly staying home.
> 
> View attachment 5052312


Thank you!


----------



## hermes_lemming

daisychainz said:


> We looked at the ingredients list to decide between Pfizer and Moderna for my parents. We opted for Pfizer since it injects fewer packets into the body, 60 vs 200, and people were overall reporting fewer side effects. It seems Moderna comes with more side effects, maybe because of the higher levels people are injected with. I got this graphic from a local news website. Good luck with your vaccines  Mine isn't scheduled for a while yet so I'm still mainly staying home.
> 
> View attachment 5052312


This is awesome! By chance do you have one for J&J?


----------



## daisychainz

hermes_lemming said:


> This is awesome! By chance do you have one for J&J?


No, I think they posted this before JJ came to market. The full graphics for the Pfizer/Moderna are on here, it includes more graphics:








						What’s in the Pfizer and Moderna COVID vaccines?
					

ALBANY, N.Y. (NEWS10) — The relative quickness of their development, manufacture, and distribution has some people worried about the safety of COVID-19 vaccines. That and reported cases of severe s…




					www.news10.com


----------



## Clearblueskies

Bought a new car toward the end of 2019. I’ve done so little travelling that today is the first time opening the bonnet (to refill the windscreen wash), and I’m rifling (unsuccessfully) through the manual trying to find where the release catch is 
Thank you Google...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting ready(psychologically) for today's vaccine.  Will be driving more than an hour to get it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

daisychainz said:


> No, I think they posted this before JJ came to market. The full graphics for the Pfizer/Moderna are on here, it includes more graphics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s in the Pfizer and Moderna COVID vaccines?
> 
> 
> ALBANY, N.Y. (NEWS10) — The relative quickness of their development, manufacture, and distribution has some people worried about the safety of COVID-19 vaccines. That and reported cases of severe s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news10.com


No worries - based on today's news Im now leaning twards Pfizer and will just hope for the best.  Thank you tho!


----------



## haute okole

California and New York have just halted all J & J vaccines because of 6 reported blood clots in women and 1 death in the US. Dr. Fauci said the pause is required because this is a very serious side effect and the FDA and CDC wants to study this side effect more.  The States have the option to pause distribution.  Dr. Fauci is advising anyone who has had the J & J Vaccine within the last 3 weeks to be mindful for signs of clot side effects which include severe headache, abdominal or leg pain, and shortness of breath.

The FDA and CDC said this pause should only be a few days.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## V0N1B2

Hmpf. Six cases of blood clots in almost seven million shots? 
Aren’t the odds of blood clots from taking birth control pills a lot higher than that? Pretty sure it’s not 1/1,000,000
JMO


----------



## hermes_lemming

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. Six cases of blood clots in almost seven million shots?
> Aren’t the odds of blood clots from taking birth control pills a lot higher than that? Pretty sure it’s not 1/1,000,000
> JMO


Yep like everything, this is what's being shared with the public


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> Dr. Fauci said the pause is required because this is a very serious side effect and the FDA and CDC wants to study this side effect more.
> 
> The FDA and CDC said this pause should only be a few days.


That part is confusing!!!


----------



## kkatie

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. Six cases of blood clots in almost seven million shots?
> Aren’t the odds of blood clots from taking birth control pills a lot higher than that? Pretty sure it’s not 1/1,000,000
> JMO


They are not the same blood clots. Can’t even be prevented by thrombophilia blood tests like the one from the pill does.
Thrombosis is treatable this “syndrome” that is created is not much treatable.
All pills/medicine/vaccines have side effects what frightens most people is the unknown. And the fact that the side effects from Pfizer and Moderna are a bit not as presented as the others.


----------



## bag-mania

Sunshine mama said:


> That part is confusing!!!



The temporary halt was due to an abundance of caution while they investigate these six cases to see if the link is valid. IF it is determined there is a clot risk they will likely restrict who can get the J&J vaccine to exclude women of child bearing years.


----------



## limom

Abundance of caution has to be the most used and most useless words combination of the last two years.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Abundance of caution has to be the most used and most useless words combination of the last two years.



How would you prefer they say it?


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> How would you prefer they say it?


I don’t have a better alternative. Just sick of it


----------



## whateve

My daughter's county is behind on opening vaccines to everyone but because she works for the state she is allowed to get hers in the capital. She has an appointment Saturday.  Her husband still has to wait.


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-mania said:


> How would you prefer they say it?





limom said:


> I don’t have a better alternative. Just sick of it


"because we are clueless as to what is happening"...


----------



## LemonDrop

I get the temporary halt because of the blood clot type issue.  They will probably continue to use it, it will just be used with more caution in certain groups. Perhaps people with blood clot or stroke risk will be recommended Pfzer or Moderna instead.


----------



## V0N1B2

kkatie said:


> They are not the same blood clots. Can’t even be prevented by thrombophilia blood tests like the one from the pill does.
> Thrombosis is treatable this “syndrome” that is created is not much treatable.
> All pills/medicine/vaccines have side effects what frightens most people is the unknown. And the fact that the side effects from Pfizer and Moderna are a bit not as presented as the others.


Meh, it’s still a one in a million chance by the numbers. Like getting hit by lightning.
Or a piano falling on your head.
I mean you know... unless there’s a lot more they’re “choosing not to share” with the public.


----------



## dailygrace

haute okole said:


> California and New York have just halted all J & J vaccines because of 6 reported blood clots in women and 1 death in the US. Dr. Fauci said the pause is required because this is a very serious side effect and the FDA and CDC wants to study this side effect more.  The States have the option to pause distribution.  Dr. Fauci is advising anyone who has had the J & J Vaccine within the last 3 weeks to be mindful for signs of clot side effects which include severe headache, abdominal or leg pain, and shortness of breath.
> 
> The FDA and CDC said this pause should only be a few days.


i heard that it was halted but if they are saying it was only for a few days, how can they study to figure out whats caused the issue? that doesn't even seem to be enough time to figure anything out


----------



## CaviarChanel

Repeat ..








						Blood clots and Johnson & Johnson vaccine: What you need to know | CNN
					

Administration of the Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccine can be resumed after a pause due to reports of a very rare type of blood clot, according to health officials. Here's what you need to know about possible symptoms and who is at risk.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

V0N1B2 said:


> Meh, it’s still a one in a million chance by the numbers. Like getting hit by lightning.
> Or a piano falling on your head.
> I mean you know... unless there’s a lot more they’re “choosing not to share” with the public.



They have to be very very careful what they do say -most of the public can’t be trusted not to panic the panic ensuing would be worse than the virus  think of the shelves being stopped last year - no one knows what this virus is or how it will go they are all learning day by day and doing their best


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

dailygrace said:


> i heard that it was halted but if they are saying it was only for a few days, how can they study to figure out whats caused the issue? that doesn't even seem to be enough time to figure anything out



It’s the same type of vaccine as the Oxford one so likely very similar a bad effect for a very small minority who will now be advised to get another vaccine this is going to keep happening as the virus mutates and we get 2nd 3rd generation vaccines this is a war not one battle it’s her to stay we have to live with it and try and keep it under control life isn’t going back to normal


----------



## elvisfan4life

This is scaring me - the stupid people we have in the uk is scaring me - one person went to Africa on a trip and spreads it to his family -one of whom works in a care home - those people all had the jabs - OAZ and Pfizer and it hasn’t worked against the s African variant - his children have spread it to schools - I fear it’s already out of control


----------



## bag-mania

dailygrace said:


> i heard that it was halted but if they are saying it was only for a few days, how can they study to figure out whats caused the issue? that doesn't even seem to be enough time to figure anything out



There are six cases to investigate. That shouldn't take too long given the enormity of postponing administering vaccinations. Although it might take a little longer than the press is saying.


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> This is scaring me - the stupid people we have in the uk is scaring me - one person went to Africa on a trip and spreads it to his family -one of whom works in a care home - those people all had the jabs - OAZ and Pfizer and it hasn’t worked against the s African variant - his children have spread it to schools - I fear it’s already out of control


Don’t panic, Elvisfan4life.
In one part of my country ( no one knows why) the South African variant represented 35 % of the contaminations at the beginning of March. 
The good news is  that it has not increased in the last four weeks. The UK variant is still top of the list in that area and in the whole country.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mariapia said:


> Don’t panic, Elvisfan4life.
> In one part of my country ( no one knows why) the South African variant represented 35 % of the contaminations at the beginning of March.
> The good news is  that it has not increased in the last four weeks. The UK variant is still top of the list in that area and in the whole country.



Thank you I have had a bit of a meltdown today I’ve stayed in since last March and am desperate to get over to Ireland to see my mum as soon as I can get a ferry booked it feels like so much more than 14 months since I’ve seen her


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you I have had a bit of a meltdown today I’ve stayed in since last March and am desperate to get over to Ireland to see my mum as soon as I can get a ferry booked it feels like so much more than 14 months since I’ve seen her


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mariapia said:


>



Much appreciated and if I knew how to add them would send you some back x


----------



## LemonDrop

I am feeling a bit down today because of this J&J hold. I fear this is going to drag on forever because so many refuse to get vaccinated. And this hold is only going to reinforce with some the decision not to get it.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> I am feeling a bit down today because of this J&J hold. I fear this is going to drag on forever because so many refuse to get vaccinated. And this hold is only going to reinforce with some the decision not to get it.


I think it's going to take longer to reach herd immunity.


----------



## Mariapia

LemonDrop said:


> I am feeling a bit down today because of this J&J hold. I fear this is going to drag on forever because so many refuse to get vaccinated. And this hold is only going to reinforce with some the decision not to get it.



Whether we live in Europe, in the UK or in the USA,  we all live in rich countries where we are used to being full time consumers and behaving like spoilt children.
I want this vaccine, not that one and so on...
Only trouble is... the virus is the boss, not us...
And it will go on killing people...
All vaccines are effective, all of them.
And those who are waiting to get what they think is the safest one can become seriously ill before they can get access to the vaccine they want.
The very few cases of thrombosis the papers are talking about are nothing compared  to the number of thrombosis the ICU doctors see every day in the Covid units...


----------



## limom

Mariapia said:


> Whether we live in Europe, in the UK or in the USA,  we all live in rich countries where we are used to being full time consumers and behaving like spoilt children.
> I want this vaccine, not that one and so on...
> Only trouble is... the virus is the boss, not us...
> And it will go on killing people...
> All vaccines are effective, all of them.
> And those who are waiting to get what they think is the safest one can become seriously ill before they can get access to the vaccine they want.
> The very few cases of thrombosis the papers are talking about are nothing compared  to the number of thrombosis the ICU doctors see every day in the Covid units...


Corny but true


----------



## Chagall

We have no choice which vaccine we get. We are told to get the one offered to us. In Ontario and other provinces there is a four month delay between shots.  That is my concern, not which shot we get.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

My state opened today for everyone over 16 to get vaccinated. First time ever I will say how excited I am to have Tricare. I booked a same day appointment to have my shot on base. Has anyone else been vaccinated by the military? I think Moderna is the only one available here.


----------



## Perja

Mariapia said:


> Whether we live in Europe, in the UK or in the USA,  we all live in rich countries where we are used to being full time consumers and behaving like spoilt children.



This, in a nutshell, is what's happening where I am now. People not turning up for their appointments and wasting vaccines has become a thing.


----------



## Mariapia

Perja said:


> This, in a nutshell, is what's happening where I am now. People not turning up for their appointments and wasting vaccines has become a thing.


I think that’s what is happening in lots of places, unfortunately, Perja
Completely unfair and irrational.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Perja

Mariapia said:


> I think that’s what is happening in lots of places, unfortunately, Perja
> Completely unfair and irrational.


It is. 

I fully respect everyone's right to make choices about their (preventive) health, but my view is that if you agreed to the appointment, you have a moral obligation to either turn up or cancel in a timely manner so that others may be offered the choice themselves.


----------



## elvisfan4life

mzbaglady1 said:


> I think it's going to take longer to reach herd immunity.


 If there is even such a thing with this virus who knows


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mariapia said:


> Whether we live in Europe, in the UK or in the USA,  we all live in rich countries where we are used to being full time consumers and behaving like spoilt children.
> I want this vaccine, not that one and so on...
> Only trouble is... the virus is the boss, not us...
> And it will go on killing people...
> All vaccines are effective, all of them.
> And those who are waiting to get what they think is the safest one can become seriously ill before they can get access to the vaccine they want.
> The very few cases of thrombosis the papers are talking about are nothing compared  to the number of thrombosis the ICU doctors see every day in the Covid units...



Absolutely agree


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> We have no choice which vaccine we get. We are told to get the one offered to us. In Ontario and other provinces there is a four month delay between shots.  That is my concern, not which shot we get.


 Same here but I’m just glad to get any and it’s free imagine if only the rich could get it


----------



## elvisfan4life

Perja said:


> This, in a nutshell, is what's happening where I am now. People not turning up for their appointments and wasting vaccines has become a thing.


 While people die waiting for a shot - it’s disgusting


----------



## LemonDrop

I am in USA. In a smaller area.  I am still on the county CDC email list and I have begun to get emails saying "hey anyone want to come in this weekend for a vaccine shot"?  This started before the J&J thing.  I wonder @Chagall if you could come down into one of the states and get it in an area like mine where they are starting to beg people to come get a shot. I know some states aren't asking for ID.


----------



## ironblock

The best vaccine is the one that is available, period.
I heard that J & J was halted in the US because of blood clot issues


----------



## V0N1B2

LemonDrop said:


> I am in USA. In a smaller area.  I am still on the county CDC email list and I have begun to get emails saying "hey anyone want to come in this weekend for a vaccine shot"?  This started before the J&J thing.  I wonder @Chagall if you could come down into one of the states and get it in an area like mine where they are starting to beg people to come get a shot. I know some states aren't asking for ID.


Unfortch, @Chagall would have to quarantine for a minimum of three days in a government sponsored hotel on her arrival back in Canada at a cost of $2,000+ dollars. You know, if she plays by the rules (I know she does) that is.  It seems these strict measures hasn't stopped the Brazil variant from taking a very strong hold here 
If it wasn't for (previously) mandatory 14 day quarantines, I'd have already been to Palm Springs at least twice since this time last year.


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> Unfortch, @Chagall would have to quarantine for a minimum of three days in a government sponsored hotel on her arrival back in Canada at a cost of $2,000+ dollars. You know, if she plays by the rules (I know she does) that is.  It seems these strict measures hasn't stopped the Brazil variant from taking a very strong hold here
> If it wasn't for (previously) mandatory 14 day quarantines, I'd have already been to Palm Springs at least twice since this time last year.


I see now the new trick is to fly into a border town and drive across, no hotel stay. Which is clearly not stopping those intent on doing what they please anyhow.


----------



## Chagall

LemonDrop said:


> I am in USA. In a smaller area.  I am still on the county CDC email list and I have begun to get emails saying "hey anyone want to come in this weekend for a vaccine shot"?  This started before the J&J thing.  I wonder @Chagall if you could come down into one of the states and get it in an area like mine where they are starting to beg people to come get a shot. I know some states aren't asking for ID.


Thank you so much LemonDrop. I am sure that we would all be very happy to receive our shots sooner than four months apart. However the quarantine restrictions are strict, as VON1B2 mentioned. We are hoping that if there is a greater influx of vaccines into our country they will move the shots closer together.


----------



## V0N1B2

The issue for us (in Canada) is that our government placed orders for 20 million doses of Pfizer back in November, and by December, we had ordered 40 million doses of Moderna. (Population of Canada is around 37.5 million) The issue was that the vaccines were not delivered as promised because we weren't given priority delivery of the vaccines. (Mostly because Canada chose to purchase vaccines from Europe rather than the US - thinking they would issue export bans). The EU also curbed vaccine exports, I assume wanting to secure doses for their own citizens first (I can't fault them for that).
When the vaccine rollout started, they said that every (eligible) Canadian who wants a vaccine will have it by September.  I think they'll be ahead of that schedule. JMO?
If we receive more vaccines more quickly, the length of time between the first and second doses will be shortened. *I would hope.
Mask-wearing, social distancing and intermittent (soft) lockdowns are here to stay for at least the next 12-18 months worldwide, in my opinion. Nobody knows how long immunity lasts, nor can they say at this point how well these vaccines prevent the spread of covid and its variants.
All my humble opinion, of course


----------



## limom

In my mailbox


			http://m.newsletterext.worldbank.org/rest/head/mirrorPage/@Bui7rdUUX3ddy8PTHm12Ln2kNx_n6x_HpGGqUGeUMlMT9ehVQMbE9VguIVUJ6sR7qP-rA9Ee-AJUkQ9o7uNzq8k4dHay-XTqzxlOk0BEanFjUxCq.html?deliveryName=DM100742


----------



## LavenderIce

As previously mentioned and discussed by various posters in this thread, both Pfizer and Moderna are now testing a third dose and it is believed we'll need to get vaccinated annually.









						Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months
					

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will “likely” need a booster dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated. His comments were made public Thursday but were taped April 1.

Bourla said it’s possible people will need to get vaccinated against the coronavirus annually.

“A likely scenario is that there will be likely a need for a third dose, somewhere between six and 12 months and then from there, there will be an annual revaccination, but all of that needs to be confirmed. And again, the variants will play a key role,” he told CNBC’s Bertha Coombs during an event with CVS Health.

“It is extremely important to suppress the pool of people that can be susceptible to the virus,” Bourla said.

The comment comes after Johnson & Johnson CEO Alex Gorsky told CNBC in February that people may need to get vaccinated against Covid-19 annually, just like seasonal flu shots.

Researchers still don’t know how long protection against the virus lasts once someone has been fully vaccinated.

Pfizer said earlier this month that its Covid-19 vaccine was more than 91% effective at protecting against the coronavirus and more than 95% effective against severe disease up to six months after the second dose. Moderna’s vaccine, which uses technology similar to Pfizer’s, was also shown to be highly effective at six months.

Pfizer’s data was based on more than 12,000 vaccinated participants. However, researchers say more data is still needed to determine whether protection lasts after six months.

WATCH NOW
VIDEO05:23
Why this analyst likes Pfizer and thinks it can step in if necessary for JNJ
Earlier Thursday, the ***** administration’s Covid response chief science officer, David Kessler, said Americans should expect to receive booster shots to protect against coronavirus variants.

Kessler told U.S. lawmakers that currently authorized vaccines are highly protective but noted new variants could “challenge” the effectiveness of the shots.

“We don’t know everything at this moment,” he told the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis.

“We are studying the durability of the antibody response,” he said. “It seems strong but there is some waning of that and no doubt the variants challenge ... they make these vaccines work harder. So I think for planning purposes, planning purposes only, I think we should expect that we may have to boost.”

In February, Pfizer and BioNTech said they were testing a third dose of their Covid-19 vaccine to better understand the immune response against new variants of the virus.

Late last month, the National Institutes of Health started testing a new Covid vaccine from Moderna in addition to the one it already has, designed to protect against a problematic variant first found in South Africa.

Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel told CNBC on Wednesday that the company hopes to have a booster shot for its two-dose vaccine available in the fall.


----------



## elvisfan4life

V0N1B2 said:


> The issue for us (in Canada) is that our government placed orders for 20 million doses of Pfizer back in November, and by December, we had ordered 40 million doses of Moderna. (Population of Canada is around 37.5 million) The issue was that the vaccines were not delivered as promised because we weren't given priority delivery of the vaccines. (Mostly because Canada chose to purchase vaccines from Europe rather than the US - thinking they would issue export bans). The EU also curbed vaccine exports, I assume wanting to secure doses for their own citizens first (I can't fault them for that).
> When the vaccine rollout started, they said that every (eligible) Canadian who wants a vaccine will have it by September.  I think they'll be ahead of that schedule. JMO?
> If we receive more vaccines more quickly, the length of time between the first and second doses will be shortened. *I would hope.
> Mask-wearing, social distancing and intermittent (soft) lockdowns are here to stay for at least the next 12-18 months worldwide, in my opinion. Nobody knows how long immunity lasts, nor can they say at this point how well these vaccines prevent the spread of covid and its variants.
> All my humble opinion, of course




Vaccines need to be targeted where the virus is at its worst -Europe has always been hardest hit - today we have hit 3m dead worldwide but Canada is way down the list -25th in the affected countries list below in the scheme of things when vaccine supply is so low and intermittent it needs to go where it will do most good and quickly or this will spread everywhere


----------



## maris.crane

I don't like the idea of saying a country is somehow not "deserving" of vaccines because they haven't had enough or sufficient deaths... as if projections of 18,000 cases per day in the most populous province is not "suffering" enough. 

We had a deficit before this hit the country, and we're going to have long-term economic impacts from the measures we took like subsidized grants (which we needed at the time). We have to get the shots in people's arms if we have any hope of keeping the economy afloat.

(All IMHO. I'm not the shadow Finance Minister.) 



V0N1B2 said:


> When the vaccine rollout started, they said that every (eligible) Canadian who wants a vaccine will have it by September.  I think they'll be ahead of that schedule. JMO?



I'll be happy if I get the first dose by end of year (I'll be treating the vaccines like Tinder, swipe right on whatever I can get.)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes, true. I agree that vaccines are needed in more needy places.
After all, the death rate in Canada in only 0.00062667 (0.062%) and the infection rate (or number of citizens who have been infected by the virus) is around 0.02933 (3%)
*23,500 deaths in 37.5 Million people
*1.1M infections in 37.5M people


----------



## elvisfan4life

India and Brazil are running out of oxygen medicine and burial places that is sobering - they need so much more than vaccines but they desperately need vaccines too and our prayers


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> View attachment 5056872
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccines need to be targeted where the virus is at its worst -Europe has always been hardest hit - today we have hit 3m dead worldwide but Canada is way down the list -25th in the affected countries list below in the scheme of things when vaccine supply is so low and intermittent it needs to go where it will do most good and quickly or this will spread everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056864
> View attachment 5056865


The 7 day average of new cases in the UK is 2,216 the 7 day average in Canada is currently 8,669 (due to the high rate of vaccinations) so, we're all in need. We're not all in the same boat, at all...it's difficult to compare when hospitals are at capacity nearly everywhere.


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> The 7 day average of new cases in the UK is 2,216 the 7 day average in Canada is currently 8,669 (due to the high rate of vaccinations) so, we're all in need. We're not all in the same boat, at all...it's difficult to compare when hospitals are at capacity nearly everywhere.


Not to mention UK has roughly twice the population. 
We’re like in a canoe, eh?


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> The 7 day average of new cases in the UK is 2,216 the 7 day average in Canada is currently 8,669 (due to the high rate of vaccinations) so, we're all in need. We're not all in the same boat, at all...it's difficult to compare when hospitals are at capacity nearly everywhere.



The Uk had its last wave in jan look at those daily numbers and look at India and Brazil and be thankful


----------



## limom

From what I see on Canadian News, it seems like most of the dead are marginal population.
Homeless and poor being the worst, atm.
They showed an older woman, breast cancer survivor who was totally cool waiting her turn as she was comforted by the fact that Canada has great healthcare.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> From what I see on Canadian News, it seems like most of the dead are marginal population.
> Homeless and poor being the worst, atm.
> They showed an older woman, breast cancer survivor who was totally cool waiting her turn as she was comforted by the fact that Canada has great healthcare.


 I'm also totally cool with waiting my turn. I'm just stating the obvious that you cannot compare. Every country has had a different vaccine rollout and the Canadians here have shared our feelings and frustrations like everyone else. Please don't tell me to be thankful. I'm a business owner and have a child that hasn't had proper education in over a YEAR, let alone a social life. We're allowed to be frustrated. Thank you for coming to my TED talk


----------



## Chagall

Ontario to extend stay at home order to six weeks amid surging cases. Just saying. Eh!


----------



## Chagall

I’m absolutely ok with waiting my turn. But when my turn comes I would prefer to get my second dose within the time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. Not four times later than what they deem safe and effective.


----------



## arnott

So I remember walking past my local Safeway (my regular, most used grocery store) on Easter Monday and wondering why it was closed.  Today I read that it was because a worker had tested positive that day!


----------



## lolakitten

Chagall said:


> I’m absolutely ok with waiting my turn. But when my turn comes I would prefer to get my second dose within the time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. Not four times later than what they deem safe and effective.


This!!


----------



## Chagall

Ontario to set up check points at the Manitoba and Quebec borders amid surge in Covid 19 cases.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

^^^ in my area in the US, some places giving vaccines are asking people not to call and cancel their vaccine appointment. They’re asking to simply not show up if you change your mind.


----------



## limom

@TC1 
This is the report in question. Not Canadian news but PBS.








						What Canada's universal health system could teach the U.S. about managing a pandemic
					

More than 30 million Americans have gone without health insurance in the last year. Other high-income nations cover their entire populations for a lot less money than the U.S. already spends. But does a universal health care system help save lives in a pandemic? For answers, William Brangham...




					www.pbs.org


----------



## limom

Double post.
Sorry


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I received two phone calls from an unknown number and caller on Thursday; they left a message after the second call. Our state is phoning everyone who has had a vaccine and requested they contact their medical provider if they have symptoms. They did not specify which vaccine, just generally one has specific symptoms.


----------



## Chagall

Ontario is facing its most dire COVID crisis. Dr. Kali Barrett describes the situation in Ontario as being catastrophic.
Ontario’s health care system is at its breaking point. Quebec has closed its borders to Ontario.
This sounds pretty serious for a country that ‘is not hard hit by the Pandemic’.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Luv2Scoop said:


> I received two phone calls from an unknown number and caller on Thursday; they left a message after the second call. Our state is phoning everyone who has had a vaccine and requested they contact their medical provider if they have symptoms. They did not specify which vaccine, just generally one has specific symptoms.


Wow!  That’s scary!  Did you recently have a vaccine?  May I ask what state you are in?


----------



## LemonDrop

Chagall said:


> Ontario is facing its most dire COVID crisis. Dr. Kali Barrett describes the situation in Ontario as being catastrophic.
> Ontario’s health care system is at its breaking point. Quebec has closed its borders to Ontario.
> This sounds pretty serious for a country that ‘is not hard hit by the Pandemic’.


I was looking at the USA covid map and our whole country looks really good except Michigan and Minnesota  look like absolute nightmares. i had wondered if it was as bad in Ontario? what do they think happened?


----------



## Chagall

LemonDrop said:


> I was looking at the USA covid map and our whole country looks really good except Michigan and Wisconsin look like absolute nightmares. i had wondered if it was as bad in Ontario? what do they think happened?


Well my somewhat simplistic view is that they opened up everything far too quickly last spring. Beauty and tattoo parlours were hardly essential. Then no one was social distancing or wearing masks for the most part. Politicians bowed to the pressure of the population that could not for one moment, or for any reason, deny themselves anything. I did a zoom meeting with my lawyer last September and the whole office was there unmasked and not social distancing. They kept trying to make appointments for me to go in. I think they thought I was silly for refusing. The whole pandemic has not been taken seriously by a large section of the population. JMO.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> Ontario to set up check points at the Manitoba and Quebec borders amid surge in Covid 19 cases.


But they haven't stopped the flights arriving constantly with new cases and variants at Pearson  
55 flights with multiple cases between Mar 31-April 12 alone (from CTV.ca article)


----------



## LemonDrop

@Chagall @TC1  I live in a small area in the USA.  We are a town of 17,000 with the next closest town being a 25 minute drive. My DH goes out into the populous much much more than me.  And has remarked that certain businesses have just stopped wearing masks. It's Spring here and he guesses everyone is just over it.  Every week the local outbreaks are posted in the paper and these last 2 weeks have been our biggest since Covid started March 2020. So many businesses show 4-5 employees positive, child care/schools show multiple staff and parents positive, and there are 2 Private gatherings one that has spawned 10 positives so far. That is a lot for us !!!!! Everyone is so ready to be done with Covid but it seems like they are making the biggest wave for us yet.


----------



## maris.crane

It bugs me when people say they reopened the non-essential stores in the Summer too early and that is the reason we’re in this mess; it’s too simplistic a reason. We had <100 numbers in the province in August and the numbers slowly started to creep back up at the same time schools’ started to reopen.

We relied too much on the global market for our vaccines, we didn’t implement the quarantine hotels quickly enough, shut down the malls long before the Christmas rush, we needed to close the borders between provinces sooner, and - most importantly - we need people to stop hosting private parties. The country can’t just go on paying out CERB for the duration of this pandemic to prop up the service industry sector.

Signed,
Someone who went in to a hair salon (masked up), a nail salon (masked up), AND a tattoo studio during the Summer.

(The tattoo studio did not do a great job of social distancing, and I’m obviously alive, but won’t name-and-shame on this nor do I think ALL studios were like this. Moral of the story is don’t impulsively book your tattoo appointments.)


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> But they haven't stopped the flights arriving constantly with new cases and variants at Pearson
> 55 flights with multiple cases between Mar 31-April 12 alone (from CTV.ca article)


It's crazy, isn't it? They've closed the land border to all but essential travel for over a year now, and claim that the only people being allowed into Canada, through any means of entry, are essential travellers (needing to come to Canada to care for a sick or dying relative) and Canadian Citizens or permanent residents - no tourists, no shopping trips, no skiing trips...
Yet here we are.  Hundreds of planes landing in Canadian airports every day, many with covid exposures (as shown in the screen grabs below).



I highly doubt these planes are carrying a few passengers on them.  Then you have the inter-provincial flights. People in "lockdown" in Ontario and Quebec flying out west to go on skiing trips at Christmas and Spring Break. Or people from out west off to visit friends in ON & QC.  They were way too late implementing mandatory quarantines, and even mask wearing, IMO.


In BC, most people were already wearing masks indoors anyway, but it took the government until November to make it law. There is still no enforcement of interprovincial travel, just a "please stay close to home and be kind". The ferries increased sailings over the Easter weekend instead of curtailing travel.
The larger provinces here, IMO really dropped the ball on this whole thing. I was initially happy with the way things were handled in BC, say around last summer. Back when there was an average of 100 cases/day - which by the way lasted until mid-October. But now, there's no leadership and even less transparency.  Health regions couldn't - or wouldn't - give any data on community spread, just that there was some, so be a good little citizen and wear you mask, wash your hands, stand 2m apart and most of all, be kind. I've always likened our provincial health officer's "be kind" statements to those "thoughts and prayers" statements given by American lawmakers after every mass/school/mall/workplace shooting. Empty words. Anyway, they used the old "privacy concerns" as an excuse to not let communities know just how many cases were circulating in their towns and cities. Unfortunately when they did decide to give each community the privilege of knowing, it was far too late. Instead of actually doing something to curb the spread, they did, well... nothing.
Now we're at 1,100 cases per day with a third of new cases being one of the variant strains.
Go figure.
It all just really pisses me off, to be honest.


----------



## TC1

@V0N1B2 I totally agree with you. The whole 3 day hotel quarantine is a joke too. My cousins husband had to fly home from Mexico (his father had a stroke) so they did the whole 72 hour negative test, (he had to get another one at his layover in Phoenix) and then stay in the hotel in Calgary for as long as his 2 tests took. It cost them $3500 to play by the rules. Meanwhile people are just walking out of the airports saying they won't comply because it's their civil right not to. 
I guess once at the hotel they could do whatever they wanted, no one would even know if you walked into the front door and out the back. Why are our taxes funding this BS when you can fly in internationally with Covid and just, meh...
I'm exhausted. In Sask we've been in lockdown a few times, we don't get many interprovincial travellers here, not one wants to come here. LOL (thank god..we have a variant surge in my city ATM)


----------



## LemonDrop

When I was heavily watching the news in the USA (last half of 2020).  One thing I would see consistently is a family who had lost anywhere from 1-3 loved ones and/or had a huge family outbreak.  Their message would always be the same. Covid is real and you have to take it serious. They were *SO* careful during their family gathering, they did their absolute best to be safe and it still destroyed their family. You might be next! Then the article would show a photo or two from said family gathering. You know.. the last picture of Grandma/Grandpa/parents before they died. AND EVERY DAMN TIME the family was all maskless, gathered in a big group for a family pic.  Arms around each other. 

I would always think This is your best?  This is a snapshot of what you think is careful?  It pisses me off that this is how many people in my country have consistently acted since about May 2020. I have friends on Facebook who have never stopped posting pics of some baby shower, lunch with co workers etc..... No masks. This is why it continues.


----------



## Chagall

Some people are not happy about exposing themselves to the virus even for important health care. But I suppose getting a tattoo is earth shatteringly important. I stand by what I said.


----------



## maris.crane

I can only speak for myself BUT self-care like going to the salon when able to had been important to me and a blessing for the past year when there was a lot of stress and uncertainty.

Anyhow. Ignore.


----------



## limom

maris.crane said:


> I can only speak for myself BUT self-care like going to the salon when able to had been important to me and a blessing for the past year when there was a lot of stress and uncertainty.
> 
> Anyhow. Ignore.


Same here. It was either that or Bellevue.


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> Same here. It was either that or Bellevue.



Between WFH/empty satellite office and eerily empty city streets, I’m amazed I’ve only had a few breakdowns


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> Well my somewhat simplistic view is that they opened up everything far too quickly last spring. Beauty and tattoo parlours were hardly essential. Then no one was social distancing or wearing masks for the most part. Politicians bowed to the pressure of the population that could not for one moment, or for any reason, deny themselves anything. I did a zoom meeting with my lawyer last September and the whole office was there unmasked and not social distancing. They kept trying to make appointments for me to go in. I think they thought I was silly for refusing. The whole pandemic has not been taken seriously by a large section of the population. JMO.



And the same is happening all over again now in the uk we had a horrendous second wave  from nov to March and now we have 11 nasty new variants including Brazilian South African Nigerian California and New York ones and now the Indian double mutant one but hey we only have 2000-3500 new cases a day so I must all be over and no one needs to social distance anymore while they party in bars s as bad pubs - lord preserve us


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> When I was heavily watching the news in the USA (last half of 2020).  One thing I would see consistently is a family who had lost anywhere from 1-3 loved ones and/or had a huge family outbreak.  Their message would always be the same. Covid is real and you have to take it serious. They were *SO* careful during their family gathering, they did their absolute best to be safe and it still destroyed their family. You might be next! Then the article would show a photo or two from said family gathering. You know.. the last picture of Grandma/Grandpa/parents before they died. AND EVERY DAMN TIME the family was all maskless, gathered in a big group for a family pic.  Arms around each other.
> 
> I would always think This is your best?  This is a snapshot of what you think is careful?  It pisses me off that this is how many people in my country have consistently acted since about May 2020. I have friends on Facebook who have never stopped posting pics of some baby shower, lunch with co workers etc..... No masks. This is why it continues.



Sadly here a lot of people I know have got infected at family funerals - I know it’s sad when you can’t hug a bereaved person but honestly do you want to kill them??? One of my extended family funerals ended up with 7 infected and 2 dead - then the sister of that deceased died and they did the same again - 5 infected one death I mean fgs what does it take to tell you the virus doesn’t take days off or respect grieving people - it feeds on crowds


----------



## V0N1B2

elvisfan4life said:


> And the same is happening all over again now in the uk we had a horrendous second wave  from nov to March and now we have 11 nasty new variants including Brazilian South African Nigerian California and New York ones and now the Indian double mutant one but hey we only have 2000-3500 new cases a day so I must all be over and no one needs to social distance anymore while they party in bars s as bad pubs - lord preserve us


Wow.  You guys in the UK are doing really well. You've brought your numbers way down.
I checked the 7 day rolling average and it's an average of about 2600/day. 
You must all be doing something right.
My country's 7 day rolling average is about 8600/day and we have half your population.


----------



## LemonDrop

I agree with the need for self care and if that’s a tattoo so be it. My DH was gone for dangerous work for about 4 months Summer 2020. I had very few things to keep my mind occupied when it began to worry about his safety. I sat alone with my dogs and at times felt that I was going crazy. I sat in my bathroom floor and cried often. Took lots of pills to get to sleep. Wore the same clothes for days. Didn’t shower For days.  The one thing I did after a year when I could and when it probably wasn’t safe is get fillers.  I (like many) have given up my entire way of life because of this pandemic. Not working. Not visiting family. Cutting my own hair.  But fillers helped me to feel human and have a bit of hope. It helped me be able to look in the mirror again. I know someone would rant that it wasn’t necessary. But it’s the one thing that I did. I can’t even imagine the number of people who have died because of mental health issues during this. It’s awful. And if you feel horrible you are not alone.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> I agree with the need for self care and if that’s a tattoo so be it. My DH was gone for dangerous work for about 4 months Summer 2020. I had very few things to keep my mind occupied when it began to worry about his safety. I sat alone with my dogs and at times felt that I was going crazy. I sat in my bathroom floor and cried often. Took lots of pills to get to sleep. Wore the same clothes for days. Didn’t shower For days.  The one thing I did after a year when I could and when it probably wasn’t safe is get fillers.  I (like many) have given up my entire way of life because of this pandemic. Not working. Not visiting family. Cutting my own hair.  But fillers helped me to feel human and have a bit of hope. It helped me be able to look in the mirror again. I know someone would rant that it wasn’t necessary. But it’s the one thing that I did. I can’t even imagine the number of people who have died because of mental health issues during this. It’s awful. And if you feel horrible you are not alone.



I was raised by a woman whose husband was in POW camp during WW2. She wore red lipstick and powder everyday from the 1940‘s till her death in the 2000’s. It was her baseline.
She was a firm believer in the power of self care.
This strange period we are living reminded me of her and all her sage advice.
Whatever it takes.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> I was raised by a woman whose husband was in POW camp during WW2. She wore red lipstick and powder everyday from the 1940‘s till her death in the 2000’s. It was her baseline.
> She was a firm believer in the power of self care.
> This strange period we are living reminded me of her and all her sage advice.
> Whatever it takes.


Absolutely self care is very important. Exercise, eating well etc. Also self care would include keeping yourself as safe as is possible during this pandemic. This would include not taking risks that were not absolutely necessary. JMO.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Absolutely self care is very important. Exercise, eating well etc. Also self care would include keeping yourself as safe as is possible during this pandemic. This would include not taking risks that were not absolutely necessary. JMO.


It is absolutely your decision  
 I guess I am willing to risk it all for good hair.


----------



## Mariapia

LemonDrop said:


> I agree with the need for self care and if that’s a tattoo so be it. My DH was gone for dangerous work for about 4 months Summer 2020. I had very few things to keep my mind occupied when it began to worry about his safety. I sat alone with my dogs and at times felt that I was going crazy. I sat in my bathroom floor and cried often. Took lots of pills to get to sleep. Wore the same clothes for days. Didn’t shower For days.  The one thing I did after a year when I could and when it probably wasn’t safe is get fillers.  I (like many) have given up my entire way of life because of this pandemic. Not working. Not visiting family. Cutting my own hair.  But fillers helped me to feel human and have a bit of hope. It helped me be able to look in the mirror again. I know someone would rant that it wasn’t necessary. But it’s the one thing that I did. I can’t even imagine the number of people who have died because of mental health issues during this. It’s awful. And if you feel horrible you are not alone.


I totally understand you, LemonDrop. And I think everyone of us does.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This year has been rough!  We just took out my camera for some family pictures and realized that it has been over a year since we have used it! (Only random pictures with my cell phone were taken.) My kids, hubby and I have been basically living like it has been lockdown for over a year- with the exception of seeing some of my kids’  friends outside, social distanced and masked.  It also put a huge wedge between me and my parents.  They refuse to get vaccinated and I cannot let them around my children until they do.


----------



## mzbaglady1

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly here a lot of people I know have got infected at family funerals - I know it’s sad when you can’t hug a bereaved person but honestly do you want to kill them??? One of my extended family funerals ended up with 7 infected and 2 dead - then the sister of that deceased died and they did the same again - 5 infected one death I mean fgs what does it take to tell you the virus doesn’t take days off or respect grieving people - it feeds on crowds


Reading what you wrote why in the world would anyone want to have a second funeral with a large gathering after people got infected from the first funeral? I know at one point funerals were being held virtually for the safety of everyone.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I wrote in this thread that I sent an email to a company complaining that a female employee was not wearing a mask because of her makeup. When I walked into this establishment the other day this employee quickly put on her mask when she saw me. She was spoken to about the complaint I would guess. Then here comes a customer coming near both of us without no mask on. I'm like you can't win.


----------



## whateve

AntiqueShopper said:


> This year has been rough!  We just took out my camera for some family pictures and realized that it has been over a year since we have used it! (Only random pictures with my cell phone were taken.) My kids, hubby and I have been basically living like it has been lockdown for over a year- with the exception of seeing some of my kids’  friends outside, social distanced and masked.  It also put a huge wedge between me and my parents.  They refuse to get vaccinated and I cannot let them around my children until they do.


I'm sorry you can't see your parents due to their refusal. My adult son refuses to wear a mask so he stays home all the time. We were excited to get our vaccinations so we could finally start spending some time with him but we can't take him anywhere with us.


----------



## arnott

Do the people administering the vaccines wear gloves?  Whenever I see videos or pictures of people getting the vaccine they are not wearing gloves.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

whateve said:


> I'm sorry you can't see your parents due to their refusal. My adult son refuses to wear a mask so he stays home all the time. We were excited to get our vaccinations so we could finally start spending some time with him but we can't take him anywhere with us.


Thank you!  I was hoping that my parents would be vaccinated by now because they wanted to see their grandchildren and were aware of the precautions we were taking.  My parents are not taking those precautions.  I feel bad for my kids as all of their friends’ grandparents have been fully vaccinated and have been able to spend time together.  

I’m sorry your son hasn’t been able to get used to wearing a mask.  Has he tried different brand/styles?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Ontario is facing its most dire COVID crisis. Dr. Kali Barrett describes the situation in Ontario as being catastrophic.
> Ontario’s health care system is at its breaking point. Quebec has closed its borders to Ontario.
> This sounds pretty serious for a country that ‘is not hard hit by the Pandemic’.


Toronto hospitals have been transporting their covid patients who need to be on ventilators over to our town and we are over 4 hrs away as our region has an emergency field hospital set up already but not needed right now for our residents. The GTA is essentially putting the rest of the province in the new lockdown. The government should never allowed the GTA to open back up in the first place. I had to go into Toronto in Feb for the weekend and I couldn't believe the amount of people who are going around not masking and not caring. My brother lives in Toronto and has been complaining about that since the start of covid. 

Ford and Lecce are utter morons by insisting schools were safe and opening them up before everything else in Ontario. My friend is now in self isolation because her school has an outbreak. This is their third outbreak and it doesn't get reported. The politicians said the situation is worse now because whole families have it. Yet, schools are okay because kids don't get it. Makes no sense - one of those statements can't be true. I'm just glad they finally listened and decided to close schools. They were so desperate to appease the parents who want their kids in school. Also we started getting new variants in our region specifically because there were people who came back from the UK and India on vacations. Go figure. International flights should have never continued as if there is no pandemic. I have some students who left for vacation overseas in March and came back a couple of weeks ago. Their families haven't self isolated and don't care.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

@GhstDreamer 
I am starting to think that I might become a communist in my old age.
In China, they have all the infos on their smartphones and put people in forced isolation.
It might sound orwellian but it is really pragmatic, imho.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Can someone confirm if Canada requires a covid test from international travelers flying into Canada? I'm reading comments in this thread about the infection rate numbers and its quite frightening.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> Toronto hospitals have been transporting their covid patients who need to be on ventilators over to our town and we are over 4 hrs away as our region has an emergency field hospital set up already but not needed right now for our residents. The GTA is essentially putting the rest of the province in the new lockdown. The government should never allowed the GTA to open back up in the first place. I had to go into Toronto in Feb for the weekend and I couldn't believe the amount of people who are going around not masking and not caring. My brother lives in Toronto and has been complaining about that since the start of covid.
> 
> Ford and Lecce are utter morons by insisting schools were safe and opening them up before everything else in Ontario. My friend is now in self isolation because her school has an outbreak. This is their third outbreak and it doesn't get reported. The politicians said the situation is worse now because whole families have it. Yet, schools are okay because kids don't get it. Makes no sense - one of those statements can't be true. I'm just glad they finally listened and decided to close schools. They were so desperate to appease the parents who want their kids in school. Also we started getting new variants in our region specifically because there were people who came back from the UK and India on vacations. Go figure. International flights should have never continued as if there is no pandemic. I have some students who left for vacation overseas in March and came back a couple of weeks ago. Their families haven't self isolated and don't care.


Absolutely agree with everything you said. The hole pandemic situation has been completely mishandled by the politicians. Everything has been done for political reasons with no regard for the safety of the population. That’s why Ontario is in the desperate situation it now finds itself in.  Not to mention the powers that be were unable to procure enough vaccines for the population to get their first and second vaccinations within the three to four week time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. The whole thing is shameful. Canada is a wealthy non third world country.


----------



## maris.crane

GhstDreamer said:


> *Ford and Lecce are utter morons by insisting schools were safe and opening them up before everything else in Ontario*. My friend is now in self isolation because her school has an outbreak. This is their third outbreak and it doesn't get reported. The politicians said the situation is worse now because whole families have it. Yet, schools are okay because kids don't get it. Makes no sense - one of those statements can't be true. I'm just glad they finally listened and decided to close schools. They were so desperate to appease the parents who want their kids in school. Also we started getting new variants in our region specifically because there were people who came back from the UK and India on vacations. Go figure. International flights should have never continued as if there is no pandemic. I have some students who left for vacation overseas in March and came back a couple of weeks ago. Their families haven't self isolated and don't care.



I know the bond between the PCs and the City Unions is always tenuous (my bestie is a teacher, with coincidentally, a friend-of-a-friend also exposed to a positive case) but it really would've gone a long way IMHO if they'd made sure the teachers all got vaccinated on priority. Prayers for any teachers working this hot mess of a year (and sincere hopes the ones in the hotspots have better luck getting an appointment.)


----------



## maris.crane

mzbaglady1 said:


> Can someone confirm if Canada requires a covid test from international travelers flying into Canada? I'm reading comments in this thread about the infection rate numbers and its quite frightening.



Yes. But the Covidiots are making a big show of taking the fines > quarantining in hotels. I never knew we had so many selfish arsewipes in this province.


----------



## mzbaglady1

maris.crane said:


> Yes. But the Covidiots are making a big show of taking the fines > quarantining in hotels. I never knew we had so many selfish arsewipes in this province.


Maybe the fines should be trippled then maybe  the Covidiots might come to their senses.


----------



## maris.crane

mzbaglady1 said:


> Maybe the fines should be trippled then maybe  the Covidiots might come to their senses.



Amen!


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Do the people administering the vaccines wear gloves?  Whenever I see videos or pictures of people getting the vaccine they are not wearing gloves.



I have seen videos of people not wearing gloves as well. I don't think that's the norm. I've seen plenty other videos where the people administering the vaccines are gloved. The pharmacy student and RN who administered my vaccines were both wearing gloves.


----------



## elvisfan4life

mzbaglady1 said:


> Reading what you wrote why in the world would anyone want to have a second funeral with a large gathering after people got infected from the first funeral? I know at one point funerals were being held virtually for the safety of everyone.



It’s absolutely crazy isn’t it ?


----------



## Chagall

As ICU’s fill up doctors confront the grim choice of who gets life saving care.
Hospitals are shifting critically ill patients around looking for an empty bed.
Some provinces are opening new intensive care units but it may not be be enough to stave off when only a handful of ICU beds remain but a greater number of patients need those spots. (CBC)


----------



## TC1

mzbaglady1 said:


> Maybe the fines should be trippled then maybe  the Covidiots might come to their senses.


Most fines are contested and not paid. This is the problem. It's a "health ordinance violation" people don't care..there's no real penalty.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> *I have seen videos of people not wearing gloves as well. I don't think that's the norm.* I've seen plenty other videos where the people administering the vaccines are gloved. The pharmacy student and RN who administered my vaccines were both wearing gloves.




Well this gives me something else to stress about!


----------



## arnott

maris.crane said:


> Yes. But the Covidiots are making a big show of taking the fines > quarantining in hotels. I never knew we had so many selfish arsewipes in this province.




Which province?


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> Absolutely agree with everything you said. The hole pandemic situation has been completely mishandled by the politicians. Everything has been done for political reasons with no regard for the safety of the population. That’s why Ontario is in the desperate situation it now finds itself in.*  Not to mention the powers that be were unable to procure enough vaccines for the population to get their first and second vaccinations within the three to four week time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. *The whole thing is shameful. Canada is a wealthy non third world country.




My Aunt is waiting to get her vaccine because she wants to get the second dose within the recommended time frame as recommended by the drug company rather than a possible 4 months.  Do you think that's a good idea?


----------



## maris.crane

arnott said:


> Which province?



We've had a few folks go viral in Montreal & Toronto. I don't want to trigger anyone by linking to the stories, but you can find these goofballs if you like in the right corners of the 'net.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> *Canada is the only country in the world delaying second doses of COVID -19 vaccines to four months. Critics say we are venturing into uncharted scientific waters that may lead to complications.(CBC). *Yes we can book shots online with our health card and I’m sure lots of Canadians got both shots. A vast majority will not.




I'm eligible to register today but this is holding me back.  Ugh!


----------



## arnott

daisychainz said:


> We looked at the ingredients list to decide between Pfizer and Moderna for my parents. We opted for Pfizer since it injects fewer packets into the body, 60 vs 200, and people were overall reporting fewer side effects. It seems Moderna comes with more side effects, maybe because of the higher levels people are injected with. I got this graphic from a local news website. Good luck with your vaccines  Mine isn't scheduled for a while yet so I'm still mainly staying home.
> 
> View attachment 5052312




I just looked at the government of Canada website and we don't get to choose which one we get!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I just looked at the government of Canada website and we don't get to choose which one we get!


In the US we aren’t given a choice either.  I walked into my appointment with no idea if I was getting Pfizer or Moderna.  My hubby was in the same situation.  All he knew was that he wasn’t getting J&J because he booked a second appointment immediately after the first.  I know people in other states had similar experiences.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I'm eligible to register today but this is holding me back.  Ugh!


The UK also took the delayed approach to second doses. Nearly 50% of the population there has had one dose, with only 14% having had a second, their cases are now WAY down. They're now saying even if you're fully vaccinated you'll (most likely) need a booster within a year. So, IMO get what you can, when you can *shrug*


----------



## haute okole

Starting June 1, Alaska will be offering vaccines to tourists to restart their tourism industry, according to the Daily Mail.  The airport will be offering either Moderna or Pfizer.  If the tourists are not still in Alaska for their second shot, the Governor encourages the tourists to schedule their second shots when they return home.


----------



## whateve

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I was hoping that my parents would be vaccinated by now because they wanted to see their grandchildren and were aware of the precautions we were taking.  My parents are not taking those precautions.  I feel bad for my kids as all of their friends’ grandparents have been fully vaccinated and have been able to spend time together.
> 
> I’m sorry your son hasn’t been able to get used to wearing a mask.  Has he tried different brand/styles?


Thanks! He has some tactile issues and can't stand anything on his face. He's on the spectrum.


----------



## whateve

I think everyone in our county (in California) who wanted a vaccine has already gotten one. I suspect it is only about 40%. I was in CVS today and there was no one waiting for the vaccine. They said they would give the vaccine to anyone over sixteen, even if they don't live in the county.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

whateve said:


> Thanks! He has some tactile issues and can't stand anything on his face. He's on the spectrum.


I completely understand.  I use to teach students with mild to moderate disabilities.


----------



## whateve

AntiqueShopper said:


> I completely understand.  I use to teach students with mild to moderate disabilities.


It was terrible when he needed glasses. He was old enough for contacts but the first doctor we went to wouldn't let him have contacts until he wore glasses. I had to shop around for a doctor to find someone who would give him contacts. 

Shoe shopping when he was young was an ordeal.


----------



## redney

AntiqueShopper said:


> In the US we aren’t given a choice either.  I walked into my appointment with no idea if I was getting Pfizer or Moderna.  My hubby was in the same situation.  All he knew was that he wasn’t getting J&J because he booked a second appointment immediately after the first.  I know people in other states had similar experiences.


This was not my experience in the US. Both my local county and the retailer's websites indicate which vaccine you would receive when making your appointment. On sites like vaccinefinder.org, you can filter by vaccine name to find locations offering each brand, then click off the site to make an appointment directly. For example there was a ~2 week period where my local Walmart pharmacies offered Moderna, then I noticed they were offering Pfizer.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

redney said:


> This was not my experience in the US. Both my local county and the retailer's websites indicate which vaccine you would receive when making your appointment. On sites like vaccinefinder.org, you can filter by vaccine name to find locations offering each brand, then click off the site to make an appointment directly. For example there was a ~2 week period where my local Walmart pharmacies offered Moderna, then I noticed they were offering Pfizer.


I’m in NJ and my friends in NY had similar experiences.  It might vary by state.  At the time I booked I knew it was either Pfizer or Moderna.  However I would not find out until I got there.


----------



## arnott

Looks like I'm going to have another Birthday in isolation!  A 3 week closure of indoor dining and other restrictions that was supposed to end April 19 has been extended to May 25!  I remember my last birthday people saying next year you'll be able to have a big party to make up for it!


----------



## daisychainz

AntiqueShopper said:


> In the US we aren’t given a choice either.  I walked into my appointment with no idea if I was getting Pfizer or Moderna.  My hubby was in the same situation.  All he knew was that he wasn’t getting J&J because he booked a second appointment immediately after the first.  I know people in other states had similar experiences.


Maybe the way you booked you didn't see. I think most states and counties have a system where you can clearly see what vaccine is being offered at what locations. The US is for sure giving people a choice, because you can easily look for slots and locations that have what vaccine you prefer and just change locations to where they are offering what you want. They always say subject to change based on availability, but you can easily know in advance what one is supposed to be there and book for your preferred vaccine.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> Maybe the way you booked you didn't see. I think most states and counties have a system where you can clearly see what vaccine is being offered at what locations. The US is for sure giving people a choice, because you can easily look for slots and locations that have what vaccine you prefer and just change locations to where they are offering what you want. They always say subject to change based on availability, but you can easily know in advance what one is supposed to be there and book for your preferred vaccine.


We, and all my friends who had appointments, booked directly with the location.  The locations only listed that they were offering Pfizer or Moderna.  When booking the appointment you were only given a time- no mention of which vaccine would be offered that day.


----------



## hermes_lemming

ironblock said:


> The best vaccine is the one that is available, period.
> I heard that J & J was halted in the US because of blood clot issues


It was halted cuz someone died


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> Maybe the way you booked you didn't see. I think most states and counties have a system where you can clearly see what vaccine is being offered at what locations. The US is for sure giving people a choice, because you can easily look for slots and locations that have what vaccine you prefer and just change locations to where they are offering what you want. They always say subject to change based on availability, but you can easily know in advance what one is supposed to be there and book for your preferred vaccine.


It is also possible that things change since a month ago when I booked my first appointment.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> It was halted cuz someone died


Paused


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I’m absolutely ok with waiting my turn. But when my turn comes I would prefer to get my second dose within the time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. Not four times later than what they deem safe and effective.


When my turn came up and I booked my apt, they let you also book your second apt


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Ontario to extend stay at home order to six weeks amid surging cases. Just saying. Eh!


They also announced yesterday to US travelers that 80% of the countries are high risk due to covid


----------



## rutabaga

daisychainz said:


> Maybe the way you booked you didn't see. I think most states and counties have a system where you can clearly see what vaccine is being offered at what locations. The US is for sure giving people a choice, because you can easily look for slots and locations that have what vaccine you prefer and just change locations to where they are offering what you want. They always say subject to change based on availability, but you can easily know in advance what one is supposed to be there and book for your preferred vaccine.



It depends on the location. I’m in Northern CA and sometimes the pop-up clinic or mass vaccination site will specifically state which vaccine they’re administering but most places I’ve looked to are silent (hospitals, grocery/drug store pharmacies, etc.) My sister in Southern CA says they either can choose which vaccine they want or are advised which vaccine will be administered when you book the appointment. My guess is some sites get whatever vaccine they get and they can’t predict brand availability. 

I had an appointment this past Friday but when I showed up they told me my appointment should’ve been cancelled because they only get the J&J. This wasn’t disclosed when I made the appointment, it only said “SHOT 1” which I thought meant first shot, not single shot. Fortunately I only had to drive 15 min to the pharmacy - can you imagine if I’d been a 2 hour drive away?!


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I was looking at the USA covid map and our whole country looks really good except Michigan and Minnesota  look like absolute nightmares. i had wondered if it was as bad in Ontario? what do they think happened?


The map you might be seeing is outdated. Cases rose in 38 states and hospitalizations are up as well


----------



## hermes_lemming

i*bella said:


> It depends on the location. I’m in Northern CA and sometimes the pop-up clinic or mass vaccination site will specifically state which vaccine they’re administering but most places I’ve looked to are silent (hospitals, grocery/drug store pharmacies, etc.) My sister in Southern CA says they either can choose which vaccine they want or are advised which vaccine will be administered when you book the appointment. My guess is some sites get whatever vaccine they get and they can’t predict brand availability.
> 
> I had an appointment this past Friday but when I showed up they told me my appointment should’ve been cancelled because they only get the J&J. This wasn’t disclosed when I made the appointment, it only said “SHOT 1” which I thought meant first shot, not single shot. Fortunately I only had to drive 15 min to the pharmacy - can you imagine if I’d been a 2 hour drive away?!


There is a hack for cvs. My auntie told me. If you stay up til 4am, their slots then open up.

You can pick the location and manufacturer


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Well my somewhat simplistic view is that they opened up everything far too quickly last spring. Beauty and tattoo parlours were hardly essential. Then no one was social distancing or wearing masks for the most part. Politicians bowed to the pressure of the population that could not for one moment, or for any reason, deny themselves anything. I did a zoom meeting with my lawyer last September and the whole office was there unmasked and not social distancing. They kept trying to make appointments for me to go in. I think they thought I was silly for refusing. The whole pandemic has not been taken seriously by a large section of the population. JMO.


Agreed. That's why I'm taking the vaccine. Less and less people are wearing masks. And the variant is the dominant strain the the US. They also found a new variant in texas (forgot which college) that's now not responding to antibodies

I understand this is completely up to the person and their own choice. But when I hear my friend tell me her BIL lungs collapsed cuz of covid and their entire family is in the hospital because they thought this was a hoax, I have no words


----------



## rutabaga

hermes_lemming said:


> There is a hack for cvs. My auntie told me. If you stay up til 4am, their slots then open up.
> 
> You can pick the location and manufacturer



Thank you for the info, I was able to snag an appointment through my health care provider for this weekend so I’m all set!


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> When my turn came up and I booked my apt, they let you also book your second apt


@Chagall is from Canada, that's not an option for us.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> When my turn came up and I booked my apt, they let you also book your second apt


I think you can book your second apt here also, but not for 16 weeks. You cannot choose when you get your second shot in regards to how long they are spaced out. They give you a date 16 weeks from your first shot, and you get to book a time on that date.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> I think you can book your second apt here also, but not for 16 weeks. You cannot choose when you get your second shot in regards to how long they are spaced out. They give you a date 16 weeks from your first shot, and you get to book a time on that date.


It appears that Canada policy is to inoculate with the first shot the maximum amount of people.
Since one gets some limited  immunity from the first shot, it makes sense.
At least, you have better chance if the vaccine is somehow faulty. J/K.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> It appears that Canada policy is to inoculate with the first shot the maximum amount of people.
> Since one gets some limited  immunity from the first shot, it makes sense.
> At least, you have better chance if the vaccine is somehow faulty. J/K.


Yep they are spreading the vaccine around because they don’t have enough vaccines to inoculate everyone in the time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. Rather than everyone getting their shots three or four weeks apart like they should they are giving people one shot with a four month wait until the second one. Anyway you cut it, this is not right!


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Yep they are spreading the vaccine around because they don’t have enough vaccines to inoculate everyone in the time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. Rather than everyone getting their shots three or four weeks apart like they should they are giving people one shot with a four month wait until the second one. Anyway you cut it, this is not right!


They are doing the same in some part of Europe.
It is all so confusing.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> The map you might be seeing is outdated. Cases rose in 38 states and hospitalizations are up as well





This is from John Hopkins,as of today- based on a 14 day trend. Green means downward trend (the greener the state the bigger the trend) the darker red is an upward trend. Here's hoping for more green.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5061949
> 
> This is from John Hopkins,as of today- based on a 14 day trend. Green means downward trend (the greener the state the bigger the trend) the darker red is an upward trend. Here's hoping for more green.


This is so confusing.  Why are media reports conflicting one another?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I think you can book your second apt here also, but not for 16 weeks. You cannot choose when you get your second shot in regards to how long they are spaced out. They give you a date 16 weeks from your first shot, and you get to book a time on that date.


Oh geez


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5061949
> 
> This is from John Hopkins,as of today- based on a 14 day trend. Green means downward trend (the greener the state the bigger the trend) the darker red is an upward trend. Here's hoping for more green.


Does it seem like the places that are doing worse are those that weren't that bad before?


----------



## whateve

We went to a restaurant today in another town. Each town around here has different rules for covid, and different levels of enforcement. In my town, they aren't enforcing anything. They tell people what they should do and most follow the rules, but if they don't, they won't do anything about it. In this other town, apparently they are enforcing it. At this restaurant, they aren't supposed to use plates. Our food was supposed to be served in styrofoam, but if you ordered something that normally comes in a bowl, you get a ceramic bowl because they don't have any good disposable containers for bowls. We got real glasses for our drinks and real silverware. This doesn't make any sense! There is another restaurant we go to that gives you real plates but styrofoam cups and plastic forks and knives. If you order steak there, good luck because you can't cut it with a plastic knife.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has anyone tried at home covid tests?


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> We went to a restaurant today in another town. Each town around here has different rules for covid, and different levels of enforcement. In my town, they aren't enforcing anything. They tell people what they should do and most follow the rules, but if they don't, they won't do anything about it. In this other town, apparently they are enforcing it. At this restaurant, they aren't supposed to use plates. Our food was supposed to be served in styrofoam, but if you ordered something that normally comes in a bowl, you get a ceramic bowl because they don't have any good disposable containers for bowls. We got real glasses for our drinks and real silverware. This doesn't make any sense! There is another restaurant we go to that gives you real plates but styrofoam cups and plastic forks and knives. If you order steak there, good luck because you can't cut it with a plastic knife.


Is this in the Green Enviro Eco-Friendly Carbon-neutral zero-emissions sustainably recycled State of California?   ?
I’m only laughing (sarcastically) because it’s the same where I live.  We couldn’t bring our reusable bags to the grocery stores for like ever, couldn’t fill water bottles at the gym and still can’t use refillable cups at Starbucks.
It’s amazing how the environmental movement has taken a backseat to a global pandemic


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this in the Green Enviro Eco-Friendly Carbon-neutral zero-emissions sustainably recycled State of California?   ?
> I’m only laughing (sarcastically) because it’s the same where I live.  We couldn’t bring our reusable bags to the grocery stores for like ever, couldn’t fill water bottles at the gym and still can’t use refillable cups at Starbucks.
> It’s amazing how the environmental movement has taken the backseat to a global pandemic


It is! I laughed too when just after they outlawed disposable plastic bags, they stopped allowing you to bring your own bags to stores. The stores no longer had the disposable bags so every order was packed into the really nice reusable bags. I am being overwhelmed by reusable bags. They are too nice to use for trash.


----------



## mzbaglady1

First responders not much mask wearing. I think Connecticut is getting rid of outdoor mask wearing.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> This is so confusing.  Why are media reports conflicting one another?




Ignore the media read the reports from the scientists that the media chose to twist however they want 

The Uk media are appalling I watch European news coverage as they are more honest


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone tried at home covid tests?



Yes I am doing my two a week and registering them online so when my record becomes my covid passport I have a good record to show


----------



## elvisfan4life

The CO CIN report summary - 1 in 25 covid patients admitted to hospital since the UK vaccination programme began had been vaccinated 

The two points of my post are to ask people to be extra careful when they go for the jab if they have been shielding as a lot of people seem to have got infected travelling to or from the actual mass vaccination centres or got infected while there - and secondly to stay in for at least two weeks after vaccination longer if you are older to avoid infection until the jab takes effect

Sadly even after that the jab is not 100% effective and people will still get infected and die as Prof Whitty has consistently  warned but please please try and do everything you can to reduce the risk of the first two points


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> The CO CIN report summary - 1 in 25 covid patients admitted to hospital since the UK vaccination programme began had been vaccinated
> 
> The two points of my post are to ask people to be extra careful when they go for the jab if they have been shielding as a lot of people seem to have got infected travelling to or from the actual mass vaccination centres or got infected while there - and secondly to stay in for at least two weeks after vaccination longer if you are older to avoid infection until the jab takes effect
> 
> Sadly even after that the jab is not 100% effective and people will still get infected and die as Prof Whitty has consistently  warned but please please try and do everything you can to reduce the risk of the first two points
> 
> View attachment 5062284


When we got our shots, I don't remember them stressing that we should stay isolated until at least a week after the second shot (for Pfizer) and at least 2 weeks after the second shot (for Moderna). I wonder if these people didn't know.


----------



## doni

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone tried at home covid tests?


Yes I have. Here in Germany it is become customary. My kids are required to take them before entering school or going to their sport activities. Many people need to take them days they go to the office, or for work meetings. Sometimes just to meet friends.


----------



## doni

elvisfan4life said:


> The CO CIN report summary - 1 in 25 covid patients admitted to hospital since the UK vaccination programme began had been vaccinated
> 
> The two points of my post are to ask people to be extra careful when they go for the jab if they have been shielding as a lot of people seem to have got infected travelling to or from the actual mass vaccination centres or got infected while there - and secondly to stay in for at least two weeks after vaccination longer if you are older to avoid infection until the jab takes effect
> 
> Sadly even after that the jab is not 100% effective and people will still get infected and die as Prof Whitty has consistently  warned but please please try and do everything you can to reduce the risk of the first two points
> 
> View attachment 5062284


I would imagine many of the hospitalized had been given one, not two shots, which I believe would be quite likely in the UK. No judging, the UK strategy of postponing the second shot seems to be working, but just saying, it’d be interesting to know just what a difference the second shot would make.


----------



## Clearblueskies

doni said:


> I would imagine many of the hospitalized had been given one, not two shots, which I believe would be quite likely in the UK. No judging, the UK strategy of postponing the second shot seems to be working, but just saying, it’d be interesting to know just what a difference the second shot would make.


In December and Jan most people would probably only have had one shot.  The period between hosp admission and shot is also important as it takes 3 weeks or so for the body to create the antibodies needed to fight covid.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## AntiqueShopper

whateve said:


> When we got our shots, I don't remember them stressing that we should stay isolated until at least a week after the second shot (for Pfizer) and at least 2 weeks after the second shot (for Moderna). I wonder if these people didn't know.


I wasn’t told this either.  They just congratulated me as I left after my second appointment.  I have been keeping vigilant and staying masked even after the vaccine (and will continue to do so) as my kids are vaccinated.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> When we got our shots, I don't remember them stressing that we should stay isolated until at least a week after the second shot (for Pfizer) and at least 2 weeks after the second shot (for Moderna). I wonder if these people didn't know.



In the Uk we were clearly told and given leaflets to take home and read but it’s so so sad as most of those hospitalised were the elderly who had shielded for so long in isolation -there was  just so much virus around here at that time , and so many people with no symptoms passing it on and I guess so many of the elderly were just so excited to actually get out and meet their friends again after being alone for so long they couldn’t wait and thought they were safe


----------



## elvisfan4life

doni said:


> I would imagine many of the hospitalized had been given one, not two shots, which I believe would be quite likely in the UK. No judging, the UK strategy of postponing the second shot seems to be working, but just saying, it’d be interesting to know just what a difference the second shot would make.



I think it is more they got infected at or just after the vaccination. There was so much virus around at that time here and maybe they weren’t as careful as they could have been so so sad 

These numbers need to be continually updated so we can see how effective each vaccine is or indeed whether it is better to have both jabs closer together or further apart


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntiqueShopper said:


> I wasn’t told this either.  They just congratulated me as I left after my second appointment.  I have been keeping vigilant and staying masked even after the vaccine (and will continue to do so) as my kids are vaccinated.



I’m glad you have been so sensible I think we all need to be sensible whatever our govts say we can or can’t do - better safe than sorry - last summer we opened up people went on their summer holidays and brought thousands of infections back- students moved the virus all around the country from sept onwards and by Oct our second wave was spiralling out of control - nov to feb was horrendous I pray we never see that again - look at what is happening in India every day now it is frightening how fast things can turn again


----------



## AntiqueShopper

AntiqueShopper said:


> I wasn’t told this either.  They just congratulated me as I left after my second appointment.  I have been keeping vigilant and staying masked even after the vaccine (and will continue to do so) as my kids are vaccinated.


Until my kids are vaccinated

Sorry- typing sleepy


----------



## maris.crane

mzbaglady1 said:


> First responders not much mask wearing. I think Connecticut is getting rid of outdoor mask wearing



Off-topic: these photos of Conneticut look beautiful. Love seeing other cities/downtowns. May need to add CT to My Travel List when this nonsense is over.

As much as you could say this about EMTs, the construction and tradesmen are far worse. I'm working right near a new Metroline project, and the few men I've seen wearing their masks... ai yi yi. I understand it might not be macho and the masks fog up the safety glasses, but these men are standing right beside each other unmasked, while they spot one another.


----------



## mzbaglady1

maris.crane said:


> Off-topic: these photos of Conneticut look beautiful. Love seeing other cities/downtowns. May need to add CT to My Travel List when this nonsense is over.
> 
> As much as you could say this about EMTs, the construction and tradesmen are far worse. I'm working right near a new Metroline project, and the few men I've seen wearing their masks... ai yi yi. I understand it might not be macho and the masks fog up the safety glasses, but these men are standing right beside each other unmasked, while they spot one another.


The photos I posted was Manhattan NYC. Many of the spectators taking pictures and videos of a burning building was masked up. Two women got into a heated exchange in a elevator I was in. One woman said to the other woman who had her mask under her nose to pull the mask up on her face. I'm like Please don't let this turn out violent.


----------



## maris.crane

mzbaglady1 said:


> The photos I posted was Manhattan NYC. Many of the spectators taking pictures and videos of a burning building was masked up. Two women got into a heated exchange in a elevator I was in. *One woman said to the other woman who had her mask under her nose to pull the mask up on her face. I'm like Please don't let this turn out violent.*



Ahhhh! Shoulda paid more attention; must be the insomnia haha. And yikes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I was looking at the USA covid map and our whole country looks really good except Michigan and Minnesota  look like absolute nightmares. i had wondered if it was as bad in Ontario? what do they think happened?


I wonder why Michigan and Minnesota!
Is it because of the new variants? And if so, could it be that the whole US will soon basically see this trend,  just delayed?


----------



## maris.crane

^ It is really bad in Ontario; but not as bad in the towns that would have the most thoroughfare (Thunder Bay to MN and Windsor-Essex to MI) as it is in the more populated areas like Toronto/Peel.


----------



## limom

mzbaglady1 said:


> The photos I posted was Manhattan NYC. Many of the spectators taking pictures and videos of a burning building was masked up. Two women got into a heated exchange in a elevator I was in. One woman said to the other woman who had her mask under her nose to pull the mask up on her face. I'm like Please don't let this turn out violent.


Wait until we hit July/august and the 90s. God forbid, we have a bad hurricane. 
It is going to be a hot mess summer
No public transportation for moi...
The subway car with no AC and the crazies???No thanks.


----------



## Passerine123

Here in Switzerland we are waiting, waiting, waiting. The Swiss reputation for efficiency has taken a beating during the pandemic. Only a few people I know have gotten their vaccines (just the first, I don't know anyone who has had both). It was a scrum just getting on a waiting list. At least I have a comfortable home office and good wifi -- I will probably be wfh for most of the summer. Will not be going back to the office til most employees (including me!) have had both shots. I do have to hand it to the grocery stores and their supply chain management. During this whole time, we haven't noticed *any* shortages. At the peak, when the U.S. grocery stores were out of so many things, this is what my local supermarket looked like:


----------



## whateve

Passerine123 said:


> Here in Switzerland we are waiting, waiting, waiting. The Swiss reputation for efficiency has taken a beating during the pandemic. Only a few people I know have gotten their vaccines (just the first, I don't know anyone who has had both). It was a scrum just getting on a waiting list. At least I have a comfortable home office and good wifi -- I will probably be wfh for most of the summer. Will not be going back to the office til most employees (including me!) have had both shots. I do have to hand it to the grocery stores and their supply chain management. During this whole time, we haven't noticed *any* shortages. At the peak, when the U.S. grocery stores were out of so many things, this is what my local supermarket looked like:
> 
> View attachment 5062634
> View attachment 5062635


I don't know why it does but these photos make me happy that grocery stores look the same in Switzerland and they do in the US.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Got my first COVID-19 vaccine dose! I got Moderna.


----------



## hermes_lemming

doni said:


> Yes I have. Here in Germany it is become customary. My kids are required to take them before entering school or going to their sport activities. Many people need to take them days they go to the office, or for work meetings. Sometimes just to meet friends.


Wow this is awesome.  I wish we were as advanced. They just released it 2 days ago in the states and it already sold out online in walgreens and cvs. I did find it at walmart tho


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Maybe someone posted this already and I missed it, but does anyone know if the efficacy of the 2nd Moderna would decrease if not administered on the 28th day? 
My 2nd shot is coming up, but due to an unalterable event,  it would really be nice to get the 2nd dose around the 24th day from the first shot . 
That would give me at least 2-3 days for downtime, in case I need it, before attending the event.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe someone posted this already and I missed it, but does anyone know if the efficacy of the 2nd Moderna would decrease if not administered on the 28th day?
> My 2nd shot is coming up, but due to an unalterable event,  it would really be nice to get the 2nd dose around the 24th day from the first shot .
> That would give me at least 2-3 days for downtime, in case I need it, before attending the event.


From what I read it can be given up to 42 days after the first dose.  However I never read about given on the 24th day vs 28th?  It is best to call your dr/vaccination center to check imho


----------



## Mariapia

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe someone posted this already and I missed it, but does anyone know if the efficacy of the 2nd Moderna would decrease if not administered on the 28th day?
> My 2nd shot is coming up, but due to an unalterable event,  it would really be nice to get the 2nd dose around the 24th day from the first shot .
> That would give me at least 2-3 days for downtime, in case I need it, before attending the event.





AntiqueShopper said:


> From what I read it can be given up to 42 days after the first dose.  However I never read about given on the 24th day vs 28th?  It is best to call your dr/vaccination center to check imho



True, in France , they extended the interval   to 42 days too.


----------



## Chagall

Mariapia said:


> True, in France , they extended the interval   to 42 days too.


In Canada we are getting our first and second shots four months apart.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> In Canada we are getting our first and second shots four months apart.


Is there a scientific reason for 4 months???


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Is there a scientific reason for 4 months???


I believe it is due to supply, not for efficacy.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe someone posted this already and I missed it, but does anyone know if the efficacy of the 2nd Moderna would decrease if not administered on the 28th day?
> My 2nd shot is coming up, but due to an unalterable event,  it would really be nice to get the 2nd dose around the 24th day from the first shot .
> That would give me at least 2-3 days for downtime, in case I need it, before attending the event.


I'm not sure, but I believe they say it is all right to do it later, but not earlier.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe they say it is all right to do it later, but not earlier.


That's what  I thought. I read from one article that a few days  earlier is ok, but I want to be extra  sure about it.








						How Much Time Should You Wait Before Second COVID Vaccine Dose?
					

While planning when to receive the COVID-19 vaccine, remember Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna shots require different lengths of time between doses.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## haute okole

Sunshine mama said:


> That's what  I thought. I read from one article that a few days  earlier is ok, but I want to be extra  sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much Time Should You Wait Before Second COVID Vaccine Dose?
> 
> 
> While planning when to receive the COVID-19 vaccine, remember Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna shots require different lengths of time between doses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com


You will be fine if you are just a few days behind.  Attached is a quote from the CDC website regarding the spacing of time for the MRNA shots.  You can go as long as 6 weeks between shots as the grace period.


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Wait until we hit July/august and the 90s. God forbid, we have a bad hurricane.
> It is going to be a hot mess summer
> No public transportation for moi...
> The subway car with no AC and the crazies???No thanks.


@limom, I’ve been on the subway once and people were social distancing with masks on. But it wasn’t crowded or summertime but off peak and I was curious. . .
thank you @haute okole for posting this info re Pfizer and moderna. I was fortunate to get Pfizer at the Javits Center and they schedule you for the second when you get the first in a clean safe empty space. I realize how fortunate some of us are when I read about vaccine shortages and covid rates around the world. My mom spends half the year in the Philippines, and the vaccine situation there is not good even for those who have the means to purchase what they need.


----------



## LemonDrop

@Sunshine mama I got my 2nd Moderna 2 days early. On day 26. When I was speaking to the pharmacist she did mention that there was a window and a date that would be too early.  But since I was ok on day 26 we didn't discuss it more.


----------



## limom

880 said:


> @limom, I’ve been on the subway once and people were social distancing with masks on. But it wasn’t crowded or summertime but off peak and I was curious. . .


Good to know. I was in Manhattan almost one year ago and it was apocalyptic. The Billy Graham’s buses on 5th avenue scared me...
I still drove to Queens and Brooklyn later on ... Mainly to shop and eat .
We went to Astoria last week for pastries and Merguez.
Since my family is vaccinated, I am a bit more adventurous...
I read your post about sushi. 
We might drive in .
Excited for B’way to reopen.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Is there a scientific reason for 4 months???


Our country does not have enough vaccines to vaccinate everyone within the three to four week time frame recommended by the drug manufacturers. In order to vaccinate everyone they are stretching out our doses to four months apart.


----------



## Chanellover2015

I’m so upset about the fact that we have to wait 4 months here in Canada but guess better than nothing. Sigh  can’t wait for this nightmare to be over. AstraZeneca was banned in other countries but they started vaccinating us her with that and now it’s gone so I believe we are now waiting for more shipments for Pfizer and moderna. 

question - any dual citizens here that have gone down south to get their vaccine earlier? I’m seriously considering doing this if things get worse here.


----------



## Mariapia

880 said:


> @limom, I’ve been on the subway once and people were social distancing with masks on. But it wasn’t crowded or summertime but off peak and I was curious. . .
> thank you @haute okole for posting this info re Pfizer and moderna. I was fortunate to get Pfizer at the Javits Center and they schedule you for the second when you get the first in a clean safe empty space. I realize how fortunate some of us are when I read about vaccine shortages and covid rates around the world. My mom spends half the year in the Philippines, and the vaccine situation there is not good even for those who have the means to purchase what they need.


I have friends in the Philippines and I know that the vaccine situation is not easy there. You’re right, 880, we are very fortunate....


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

Mariapia said:


> I have friends in the Philippines and I know that the vaccine situation is not easy there. You’re right, 880, *we are very fortunate*....


Yes, our insurance paid $2000 for vaccine in the usa.
Pfizer also announced that there have been instances of counterfeit both in Mexico and Poland.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Well this is already known I'm apparently now officially a living testament. The vaccine helps "long haulers", even the first shot. It's the trippest thing. I haven't felt this good since 2019.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Well this is already known I'm apparently now officially a living testament. The vaccine helps "long haulers", even the first shot. It's the trippest thing. I haven't felt this good since 2019.


That's great!

ETA: Which vaccine did you get?


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> That's great!
> 
> ETA: Which vaccine did you get?


Pfizer


----------



## whateve

Our area published a list of places and times people can get vaccines. They are all Pfizer. Vaccines are open to everyone over 16.


----------



## arnott

haute okole said:


> You will be fine if you are just a few days behind.  Attached is a quote from the CDC website regarding the spacing of time for the MRNA shots.  You can go as long as 6 weeks between shots as the grace period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064893




As a Canadian, this makes me so angry!      I want to get the 2nd dose within the recommended time frame, which is making me not register for the first shot.  But my Dad has been pressuring me to get it as he thinks one dose is better than nothing.


----------



## 880

hermes_lemming said:


> Well this is already known I'm apparently now officially a living testament. The vaccine helps "long haulers", even the first shot. It's the trippest thing. I haven't felt this good since 2019.


@hermes_lemming, I’m so happy for you! What a relief! Fingers crossed that you continue to feel this good! Pls keep us posted!


----------



## haute okole

arnott said:


> As a Canadian, this makes me so angry!      I want to get the 2nd dose within the recommended time frame, which is making me not register for the first shot.  But my Dad has been pressuring me to get it as he thinks one dose is better than nothing.


I am so so sorry.  I asked my husband about this.  He is a physician and was an MD clinical investigator on the Eli Lilly and Regeneron monoclonal antibody trials.  Although he did not run any of the vaccine trials here, he said that getting one dose of the MRNA vaccines may provide as much protection as the one and done J & J vaccine.  Although there have been no trials to prove this contention, this is the current hypothesis and hope in the medical community.  Clinical research and data has shown a 85% effective rate after one Pfizer shot.   J & J is 72% in the U.S.
Personally, after getting just the first shot, it was really life changing.  I may be sounding dramatic, but really just knowing that I have some protection was mentally freeing.  I know all of the statistics and the way our governments have handled things have been confusing, frustrating and oh so depressing.  However, if you have the opportunity to get a shot, even if the second is delayed, it really is such an emotionally uplifting experience after such a difficult time.  I am so sorry to upset you.  It was so not my intention.


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> I am so so sorry.  I asked my husband about this.  He is a physician and was an MD clinical investigator on the Eli Lilly and Regeneron monoclonal antibody trials.  Although he did not run any of the vaccine trials here, he said that getting one dose of the MRNA vaccines may provide as much protection as the one and done J & J vaccine.  Although there have been no trials to prove this contention, this is the current hypothesis and hope in the medical community.  Clinical research has shown that after Pfizer’s first shot, data showed 85% effect rate.  J & J is 72% in the U.S.
> Personally, after getting just the first shot, it was really life changing.  I may be sounding dramatic, but really just knowing that I have some protection was mentally freeing.  I know all of the statistics and the way our governments have handled things have been confusing, frustrating and oh so depressing.  However, if you have the opportunity to get a shot, even if the second is delayed, it really is such an emotionally uplifting experience after such a difficult time.  I am so sorry to upset you.  It was so not my intention.


In a couple of days,  it will be 14 days after my first Moderna shot,  and the efficacy at >14 days is 90%, so I am definitely going to mentally feel a lot better too!


----------



## Clearblueskies

arnott said:


> As a Canadian, this makes me so angry!      I want to get the 2nd dose within the recommended time frame, which is making me not register for the first shot.  But my Dad has been pressuring me to get it as he thinks one dose is better than nothing.


One dose is a hell of lot better than nothing.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Just the usual inconvenience of getting both my nasals swabbed 3x a week as part of my job requirement.


----------



## arnott

So I have an in-person job interview tomorrow.  I have no idea how the first greeting is going to go.  No handshake?


----------



## mzbaglady1

arnott said:


> So I have an in-person job interview tomorrow.  I have no idea how the first greeting is going to go.  No handshake?


Probably not because of covid. If the person who is interviewing you don't extend their hand first than a hello should be the greeting.


----------



## arnott

mzbaglady1 said:


> Probably not because of covid. If the person who is interviewing you don't extend their hand first than a hello should be the greeting.




Thank you!


----------



## arnott

Here is my provincial page to register for the vaccine!  Even in this government page, the picture they used is of someone administering the vaccine with no gloves!!   









						How to get vaccinated for COVID-19
					

To get vaccinated against COVID-19, you must register with the Get Vaccinated system.



					www2.gov.bc.ca


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Here is my provincial page to register for the vaccine!  Even in this government page, the picture they used is of someone administering the vaccine with no gloves!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get vaccinated for COVID-19
> 
> 
> To get vaccinated against COVID-19, you must register with the Get Vaccinated system.
> 
> 
> 
> www2.gov.bc.ca


I can't remember if they wore gloves when I had mine. I don't think so...
I don't think there's any reason for them to wear gloves to do a vaccination.
It's a respiratory virus, hence then masks covering our noses and mouths. You roll up your sleeve, the nurse (or pharmacist) jabs a needle into your arm. The end. Squirt of hand sanitizer, and on to the next person.  The Provincial Health Officer's injector didn't wear gloves either, and she's epidemiologist.



I think gloves give a lot of people a false sense of security.  
It's like that hydrogen peroxide pre-rinse you're asked to swish with at the dentist office. No evidence it does anything regarding the transmission of covid, but it makes people feel better.


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't remember if they wore gloves when I had mine. I don't think so...
> I don't think there's any reason for them to wear gloves to do a vaccination.
> It's a respiratory virus, hence then masks covering our noses and mouths. You roll up your sleeve, the nurse (or pharmacist) jabs a needle into your arm. The end. Squirt of hand sanitizer, and on to the next person.  The Provincial Health Officer's injector didn't wear gloves either, and she's epidemiologist.
> View attachment 5065915
> 
> 
> I think gloves give a lot of people a false sense of security.
> It's like that *hydrogen peroxide pre-rinse you're asked to swish with at the dentist office*. No evidence it does anything regarding the transmission of covid, but it makes people feel better.




I've never been asked to swish hydrogen peroxide at the dentist before.  Is that something new for Covid?


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> I've never been asked to swish hydrogen peroxide at the dentist before.  Is that something new for Covid?


Yes and no. 
It's been used widely in dental offices since offices were reopened last May/June. Some hygienists already used pre-procedural rinses (like chlorhexedine) to reduce bacterial load before treatment. You probably never had your temperature taken or were asked pre-screening questions before either. It's a wonder we all didn't come down with all kinds of communicable diseases before 2020. /sarcasm


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Here is my provincial page to register for the vaccine!  Even in this government page, the picture they used is of someone administering the vaccine with no gloves!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get vaccinated for COVID-19
> 
> 
> To get vaccinated against COVID-19, you must register with the Get Vaccinated system.
> 
> 
> 
> www2.gov.bc.ca


I'm pretty sure when you get a flu shot, the staff member isn't gloved. These seem to be the same. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## whateve

I overheard a mother tell her child, "Don't touch the floor. It has corona."


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I overheard a mother tell her child, "Don't touch the floor. It has corona."


Oh good Lord. How about a generic, it’s extremely dirty and covered in germs?


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> In a couple of days,  it will be 14 days after my first Moderna shot,  and the efficacy at >14 days is 90%, so I am definitely going to mentally feel a lot better too!


I  am guessing you, me and a whole lotta people are feeling mentally better on day 14! After I got my first dose, I asked the nurse and her assistant if anyone else got up and started doing a happy dance, jokingly. She said they have people crying tears of relief!


----------



## pixiejenna

The reason for wearing gloves while administering the vaccine is it is PPE for the person administering the vaccine. They don’t know what the patient may or may not have and yes people do lie filing out medical forms. There is a minimal amount of blood after the injection and it is usually not a issue. Basically you don’t want to handle any sort of bodily fluids without the proper PPE because of blood borne pathogens.


----------



## jblended

Seeing the condition of India has really shaken me. 
I have that same knot in my stomach as when cases were peaking in Brazil...
When you look past the numbers being reported and realise these are actual humans suffering, and the hospitals are running out of oxygen in those countries. 

The emotional toll of this pandemic is indescribable.


----------



## Chanellover2015

arnott said:


> So I have an in-person job interview tomorrow.  I have no idea how the first greeting is going to go.  No handshake?


No handshake. Just ‘smile’ with your eyes. Oh gosh in person interview with a mask on? That’s uncomfortable. I can’t imagine. Unless things where you are are better?


----------



## arnott

Chanellover2015 said:


> No handshake. Just ‘smile’ with your eyes. Oh gosh in person interview with a mask on? That’s uncomfortable. I can’t imagine. Unless things where you are are better?




Smile with your eyes!      That sounds like Tyra Banks!  Things are not better over here, all indoor dining is closed.  It's just that my job can only be done in person.  I'm actually more comfortable doing it with a mask on as I hate smiling and won't have to fake one!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Smile with your eyes!      That sounds like Tyra Banks!  Things are not better over here, all indoor dining is closed.  It's just that my job can only be done in person.  I'm actually more comfortable doing it with a mask on as I hate smiling and won't have to fake one!


You can do it!
Do you want the job or not?
If so, your eyes will convey the feelings unconsciously. JMO.
The nurse who jabbed me the second time had the most insane set of fake eyelashes. I did not even notice if she was gloved or not


----------



## Lake Effect

This mentioned that a woman died following her JJ vaccination and it is being investigated to determine if her death is due to the vax. It is reasonable to question if it was, but it should be investigated to determine that definitively.  I am not posting this to alarm anyone but to indicate that there is a possibility her death was not related.
There appears to effectiveness against variants. A trial volunteer has been given a booster of the Pfizer vax.








						Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna Vaccines Effective Against Variants and More COVID-19 News | BioSpace
					

With the U.S. Food and Drug Administration’s vaccines advisory committee meeting being held today to discuss the Johnson & Johnson vaccine and blood clotting, there’s even more interest in what’s going on in the pandemic than usual. Here’s a look at some of the top stories.




					www.biospace.com


----------



## arnott

Alright, just came back from my job interview and I think I nailed it!  It's the first time I've ever been interviewed by 3 people at once! So it took place in a conference room with me on one end, the doctor on the other end, and 2 HR people on either side of the long table!  All my other interviews I've ever had have been one on one at a regular desk!  We were all wearing masks with no touching involved!


----------



## LemonDrop

At the grocery store today. An employee (who appeared to be management) had no mask on and was only wearing a visor/shield.    I couldn't stop staring at him.Does he think he has something figured out the rest of us don't?  I hate this grocery store anyway. At night they block off registers lanes and exits with buggies and chains and ropes. They make it so you can only exit one door and can only get to the front of the store through the self checkout area. You would literally have to crawl over buggies and push over signs in some areas to exit a door. I contacted the Fire Marshall. I'm a Karen I guess. Nothing changed. Nothing ever changes till people die.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read a article about India and it’s so sad. People need oxygen and they don’t have enough for their patients who are left to try to find it on their own, and getting turned away from multiple hospitals due to lack of supply. My mom had COPD and the idea of sick people left to fend for themselves and travel from hospital to hospital in hopes to find oxygen is heartbreaking. The numbers of death are so high the crematoriums can’t keep up and have turned to mass cremations without the usual rituals because they can’t keep up with demand. I can only hope that they can get enough vaccines to hopefully help turn things around.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I’m an RN in a hospital and have been taking care of Covid patients for a year. It’s very cumbersome, difficult to see through a couple layers of foggy goggles & glasses, and hot to wear the PPE, especially the N95 for 14 hours with gloves, a gown, goggles, face shield, & hair bonnet. It takes a lot more time to change in and out of the PPE when you have to go from a non-Covid patient to a Covid patient. I’ve worked on an “all Covid” floor and that was easier because we just kept the same equipment on all day, except for changing gloves. Other than that, my life doesn’t feel any different. I mostly go to work as always, but don’t go out or to events like I used to. But I needed a social break anyway, so I’m fine with it. I’m a bit older and have children who are done with college. I imagine it would be different if they were still little.


----------



## arnott

gettinpurseonal said:


> I’m an RN in a hospital and have been taking care of Covid patients for a year. It’s very cumbersome, difficult to see, and hot to wear the PPE, especially the N95 for 14 hours with gloves, a gown, goggles, face shield, & hair bonnet. It takes a lot more time to change in and out of the PPE when you have to go from a non-Covid patient to a Covid patient. I’ve worked on an all Covid floor and that was easier because we just kept the same equipment on all day, except for changing gloves. Other than that, my life doesn’t feel any different. I mostly go to work as always, but don’t go out or to events like I used to. But I needed a social break anyway, so I’m fine with it. I’m a bit older and have children who are done with college. I imagine it would be different if they were still little.




What's your avatar?!  Nice ass!


----------



## arnott

I have another in-person job interview tomorrow.  This time it's going to take place at the outdoor patio seating of a restaurant.  Having nailed today's job interview I wouldn't be surprised if I bomb tomorrow's interview as it's not in my field of work and something  new.      Oh well!


----------



## arnott

About Canada spreading out the shots by 4 months...you'd think Doctors would get priority, but my boss, a Cardiologist still has to wait 4 months between shots!    This is in BC.   My uncle, who is a family doctor in Manitoba got his shots on March 7 and 28!


----------



## Mariapia

LemonDrop said:


> At the grocery store today. An employee (who appeared to be management) had no mask on and was only wearing a visor/shield.    I couldn't stop staring at him.Does he think he has something figured out the rest of us don't?  I hate this grocery store anyway. At night they block off registers lanes and exits with buggies and chains and ropes. They make it so you can only exit one door and can only get to the front of the store through the self checkout area. You would literally have to crawl over buggies and push over signs in some areas to exit a door. I contacted the Fire Marshall. I'm a Karen I guess. Nothing changed. Nothing ever changes till people die.


At the beginning of the epidemic, I used to see lots of people wearing the visors you are talking about.
Doctors said they were not effective at all.
People heard them, fortunately.
Now, everyone wears masks everywhere.


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> As a Canadian, this makes me so angry!      I want to get the 2nd dose within the recommended time frame, which is making me not register for the first shot.  But my Dad has been pressuring me to get it as he thinks one dose is better than nothing.


Some people in Canada are delaying their first dose because they in some way think this will mean they get their first and second shots closer together. This is untrue. Whenever you get your first shot, you will get your second four months later. If you get your first shot May first, you will get your second September first. If you delay your first shot to July first, you will get your second November first. I have phoned around to several health units to see that seeing Canada is getting a lot more vaccines lately would we be getting our shots closer together. The answer was a consistent ‘NO’!


----------



## Chagall

The politicians are crowing about the Canadians getting vaccinated but none of them are saying anything about the fact that our shots are four months apart. In news conferences no one mentions this very important and concerning fact. The reporters must be vetted on what questions they cannot ask.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I have another in-person job interview tomorrow.  This time it's going to take place at the outdoor patio seating of a restaurant.  Having nailed today's job interview I wouldn't be surprised if I bomb tomorrow's interview as it's not in my field of work and something  new.      Oh well!


Good luck


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> I just read a article about India and it’s so sad. People need oxygen and they don’t have enough for their patients who are left to try to find it on their own, and getting turned away from multiple hospitals due to lack of supply. My mom had COPD and the idea of sick people left to fend for themselves and travel from hospital to hospital in hopes to find oxygen is heartbreaking. The numbers of death are so high the crematoriums can’t keep up and have turned to mass cremations without the usual rituals because they can’t keep up with demand. I can only hope that they can get enough vaccines to hopefully help turn things around.


So I looked up how bad it is in India, and what the graphs are showing is really sad.


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> I have another in-person job interview tomorrow.  This time it's going to take place at the outdoor patio seating of a restaurant.  Having nailed today's job interview I wouldn't be surprised if I bomb tomorrow's interview as it's not in my field of work and something  new.      Oh well!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hopefully some of this will make it to countries that have a bad shortage of the vaccine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Hopefully some of this will make it to countries that have a bad shortage of the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067258


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## bag-mania

LemonDrop said:


> At night they block off registers lanes and exits with buggies and chains and ropes. They make it so you can only exit one door and can only get to the front of the store through the self checkout area. You would literally have to crawl over buggies and push over signs in some areas to exit a door. I contacted the Fire Marshall. I'm a Karen I guess. Nothing changed. Nothing ever changes till people die.



My grocery store does this at night too. The reason is because they have less employees working at night and they were getting robbed blind by people stealing stuff and going through the closed register lanes and right out the door. Employees are not allowed to chase them so I can't blame the store management for blocking the lanes and having one entrance/exit to make theft more difficult. Customers don't consider all that goes into running a store but this is the ugly side. Rampant theft is even a problem in the "nice" neighborhoods.


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-mania said:


> My grocery store does this at night too. The reason is because they have less employees working at night and they were getting robbed blind by people stealing stuff and going through the closed register lanes and right out the door. Employees are not allowed to chase them so I can't blame the store management for blocking the lanes and having one entrance/exit to make theft more difficult. Customers don't consider all that goes into running a store but this is the ugly side. Rampant theft is even a problem in the "nice" neighborhoods.


My guess was it’s theft. My thought was hire one extra person to stand at the door and check receipts. Instead of blocking doors with standup signs and buggies wired together. And blocking lanes and making it a complete cluster f*** in a shooting or fire. One of the signs I saw blocking the door says “Denver King Soopers strong” for their employees who were killed by a mass shooter. A $12 an hour employee standing at the doors from 8pm to 8am is $144
Sorry for the rant but I don’t look at cutting employee cost as a valid reason for doing something ridiculously unsafe.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> At the grocery store today. An employee (who appeared to be management) had no mask on and was only wearing a visor/shield.    I couldn't stop staring at him.Does he think he has something figured out the rest of us don't?  I hate this grocery store anyway. At night they block off registers lanes and exits with buggies and chains and ropes. They make it so you can only exit one door and can only get to the front of the store through the self checkout area. You would literally have to crawl over buggies and push over signs in some areas to exit a door. I contacted the Fire Marshall. I'm a Karen I guess. Nothing changed. Nothing ever changes till people die.


Just playing devils advocate here...perhaps some places are changing their policies to face shields if you're fully vaccinated?


----------



## GhstDreamer

I booked my 1st dose vaccine shot for Thursday. It will be either phizer or moderna but most likely it will be phizer.


----------



## bag-mania

LemonDrop said:


> My guess was it’s theft. My thought was hire one extra person to stand at the door and check receipts. Instead of blocking doors with standup signs and buggies wired together. And blocking lanes and making it a complete cluster f*** in a shooting or fire. One of the signs I saw blocking the door says “Denver King Soopers strong” for their employees who were killed by a mass shooter. A $12 an hour employee standing at the doors from 8pm to 8am is $144
> Sorry for the rant but I don’t look at cutting employee cost as a valid reason for doing something ridiculously unsafe.



What you are suggesting is unsafe too. There are so many crazy ass people out there. I witnessed a woman get into a screaming match with an employee over a sale on soda. There was a limit of 3 cases per visit, which was clearly marked on the sign. This woman had fllled up her cart with about 25–30 cases and was demanding she get the sale price for all of them. She thought if she was loud enough and caused a big enough scene the manager would let her have her way to get rid of her. That is an example of a customer who is paying! The ones who shove $$$ in packages of steak under their coats and make for the door aren't going to stop and politely show a receipt. An employee who challenges someone like that at the door could get hurt. It's happened in the past. As you said the employees don't make a lot of money. Add to that the possibility of Covid transmission when confronting a customer and it's just not worth the risk of harm to them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> So I looked up how bad it is in India, and what the graphs are showing is really sad.
> View attachment 5067156
> View attachment 5067157


Yea its pretty bad. I just spoke to a friend who is Indian about everyone "back home." Cuz that's what you do when your roots are elsewhere. 

Poor thing told me 7 people she knew already died. She confirmed it's everywhere, not a particular part. And that some folks still don't care and are having weddings.

She is so frightened that she basically just calls her parents every day to make sure they remain healthy and alive.


----------



## mzbaglady1

New CDC guidelines. And you really think unvaccinated people are going to continue to wear masks? This is going to be a mess when you go into an establishment that still requires mask wearing. Anti-maskers, anti vaccinationers are going to have a field day.


----------



## TC1

But... The CDC has been promising us that being vaccinated will get us back to "normal" that's been the promise. Wearing a mask outside is not normal for us..so they have to start to dial things back...or people will be rioting. I know it helps more people feel safe, but they have to start to change some guidelines.


----------



## limom

WTH knows at this point?
I mask as a fashion statement. The end.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> WTH knows at this point?
> I mask as a fashion statement. The end.


I just mask. That way,  no one has to know I'm not wearing any makeup.


----------



## redney

I mask because it makes me feel safer.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> But... The CDC has been promising us that being vaccinated will get us back to "normal" that's been the promise. Wearing a mask outside is not normal for us..so they have to start to dial things back...or people will be rioting. I know it helps more people feel safe, but they have to start to change some guidelines.


And look where we are compared to other countries where wearing masks are considered normal. People here have already been rioting, but for different reasons.

And the cdc has also gotten it wrong in the past. Remember when they first decreed masks don't help in the beginning of this pandemic?

All I'm saying is they might have opened pandoras box with this latest update.


----------



## hermes_lemming

redney said:


> I mask because it makes me feel safer.


I mask because I have no desire to recatch this dreadful disease.. No I didn't die. But I was no better than a corpse, many times.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> And look where we are compared to other countries where wearing masks are considered normal. People here have already been rioting, but for different reasons.
> 
> And the cdc has also gotten it wrong in the past. Remember when they first decreed masks don't help in the beginning of this pandemic?
> 
> All I'm saying is they might have opened pandoras box with this latest update.


I dunno, it's nice to see some things trying to lead us out of all the doom and gloom media usually posts. It still says "small gatherings" so, I guess we shall see in a few weeks *shrug*
ETA where I live, kids haven't been in school for months, but if you drive past a skateboard park..it's packed with unmasked kids and adults. Soooo, kids can't go to school masked but they can gather outside because it's above 8 degrees C? 
There is no absolute answer, but it "looks" like vaccinations are the way out of things..so it people need one to be outside, maybe this will urge them a bit more?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

redney said:


> I mask because it makes me feel safer.


I mask because I feel safer as well.

  Plus, my kids are not vaccinated!  I am not sure how vaccinated parents can be unmasked while their kids have to be.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I dunno, it's nice to see some things trying to lead us out of all the doom and gloom media usually posts. It still says "small gatherings" so, I guess we shall see in a few weeks *shrug*
> ETA where I live, kids haven't been in school for months, but if you drive past a skateboard park..it's packed with unmasked kids and adults. Soooo, kids can't go to school masked but they can gather outside because it's above 8 degrees C?
> There is no absolute answer, but it "looks" like vaccinations are the way out of things..so it people need one to be outside, maybe this will urge them a bit more?


Agreed 1000%
Vaccination is the way out.








						How Humanity Gave Itself an Extra Life (Published 2021)
					

Between 1920 and 2020, the average human life span doubled. How did we do it? Science mattered — but so did activism.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Retail theft is a never ending problem but it’s made worse with everyone wearing masks now. Because of The face mask you can’t ID the people stealing so they get more and more bold.

I’m undecided on how I feel regarding the new CDC guidelines. I want to go back to normal but on the other hand I don’t trust people who aren’t masked to be vaccinated unless I personally know them. I used to walk in nature preserves nearly daily pre covid. Since covid I’ve only been a handful of times and I was the only one wearing a mask, despite it being crowded and no real social distancing. I got so many dirty looks for being the only one with a mask.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> I dunno, it's nice to see some things trying to lead us out of all the doom and gloom media usually posts. It still says "small gatherings" so, I guess we shall see in a few weeks *shrug*
> ETA where I live, kids haven't been in school for months, but if you drive past a skateboard park..it's packed with unmasked kids and adults. Soooo, kids can't go to school masked but they can gather outside because it's above 8 degrees C?
> There is no absolute answer, but it "looks" like vaccinations are the way out of things..so it people need one to be outside, maybe this will urge them a bit more?


IF they get vaccinated.  My concern is how many will just look to it as "hey no more masks ma!" And not even bother to get vaccinated. There's already an alarming number of folks who have chosen to skip the second shot. And how many people can you say will follow this new mandate to the letter?

Last but not least, you can still catch the virus after you're vaccinated. 

Trust me, I get covid fatigue.  I also miss how it was prepandemic. But honestly, this disease is hell on your system. It's not a tickle and you're down for just a week. There's a reason why so many end up in the hospital and others (myself included) plaguing with lingering symptoms long past the pcr test says negative. 

But hey to each their own. All I am saying is this battle takes time. Yes there's a light at the end of the tunnel but we're in no position to be sprinting just yet. 

As far as doom and gloom, unfortunately that's part of life. This disease is wrecking other countries. Look at India. Look at Brazil. Heck my buddy is freaked out because he said his flight back to the states fr Singapore is completely empty. 

I know some parts of the US is less infected than others. Example California vs Michigan.  But I don't believe we're in a position to say we're life back to normal just yet


----------



## Izzy_w

I mask when I’m inside, even when I’m working out in the gym, but I usually don’t when I’m outside...unless it’s crowded like a market or something. I enjoy biking and it’s usually very open with plenty of social distancing, so I don’t wear a mask.  Plus I go so fast that people don’t have time to give me dirty looks


----------



## whateve

We went to a grocery store today for the first time in over a year. It was great finding all the things that Instacart won't let you buy for some reason.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My anxiety level is going to go into overdrive if you cough or sneeze near me less than six feet away from me when you Do Not Cover your mouth unmasked. Everyone do not practice the same sanitary hygiene rituals that you do. At this point I don't know if you're vaccine or not consider me rude I don't give a damn when I loudly tell you to back away from me when you are practically on top of me.


----------



## LemonDrop

I feel comfortable with the CDC saying no more mask outside if vaccinated. We need to get back to some semblance of normal step by step.  This seems like a good first step. This might actually be an incentive for some to get vaccinated.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> My anxiety level is going to go into overdrive if you cough or sneeze near me less than six feet away from me when you Do Not Cover your mouth unmasked. Everyone do not practice the same sanitary hygiene rituals that you do. At this point I don't know if you're vaccine or not consider me rude I don't give a damn when I loudly tell you to back away from me when you are practically on top of me.


Even before covid, it was hard for me to be in public when my asthma was bad. I can't control my coughing and it gets worse when I get nervous about coughing. In between coughs, I always say, "it's just asthma" but I'm sure people wish I would just stay home.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I feel comfortable with the CDC saying no more mask outside if vaccinated. We need to get back to some semblance of normal step by step.  This seems like a good first step. This might actually be an incentive for some to get vaccinated.


If it was safe for people to eat outside at restaurants all this time, then walking outside without a mask should have always been safe too, whether or not people were vaccinated.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> If it was safe for people to eat outside at restaurants all this time, then walking outside without a mask should have always been safe too, whether or not people were vaccinated.


I agree.  I can't believe that's all that vaccinated people get?! I can be alone outside or with my family unmasked. I already was. I guess I was responding more to those who think this is too much.   I honestly don't think it's enough but we have got to move forward.


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> Even before covid, it was hard for me to be in public when my asthma was bad. I can't control my coughing and it gets worse when I get nervous about coughing. In between coughs, I always say, "it's just asthma" but I'm sure people wish I would just stay home.


To me if you're being considerate and covering your mouth this doesn't bother me. It could be allergies, an irritation in your noise, throat etc.. It's a bodily function just be sanitary cover your mouth. I have bad allergies and I keep tissue on me at all times. Prior to covid I kept hand sanitizer, wipes in my cars on my job.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I get some folks embracing no masks as a step towards normalcy.  But I pray no one on this board ever gets it. Because like I said before, yes you may not die. But being alive with zero quality of life isn't much of a life either. Peace


----------



## arnott

So I had my first "outdoor patio" dining experience!  I would say it was semi indoors as it had a roof and a heater.  My Birthday is in 2 weeks and at first we thought my dinner would be completely cancelled.  Now we are considering have an outdoor dining experience as restaurants are moving their tables outdoors!


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> Some people in Canada are delaying their first dose because they in some way think this will mean they get their first and second shots closer together. This is untrue. Whenever you get your first shot, you will get your second four months later. If you get your first shot May first, you will get your second September first. If you delay your first shot to July first, you will get your second November first. I have phoned around to several health units to see that seeing Canada is getting a lot more vaccines lately would we be getting our shots closer together. The answer was a consistent ‘NO’!




Oh for f's sake!    I'm going to give in and register...


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So I had my first "outdoor patio" dining experience!  I would say it was semi indoors as it had a roof and a heater.  My Birthday is in 2 weeks and at first we thought my dinner would be completely cancelled.  Now we are considering have an outdoor dining experience as restaurants are moving their tables outdoors!


When they first allowed only outdoor dining here, some restaurants put up these fully enclosed tents. I never understood why these were supposedly safer than eating indoors, but they were allowed.

I'm glad you'll be able to celebrate your birthday! My son has a birthday around the same time. We always do a combo Mother's Day/birthday celebration, but we skipped last year due to covid.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> When they first allowed only outdoor dining here, some restaurants put up these fully enclosed tents. I never understood why these were supposedly safer than eating indoors, but they were allowed.
> 
> I'm glad you'll be able to celebrate your birthday! My son has a birthday around the same time. *We always do a combo Mother's Day/birthday celebration*, but we skipped last year due to covid.




I was actually born on Mother's Day and always hated it when my Birthday fell on Mother's Day!  Restaurants too crowded with everyone celebrating Mother's Day!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> I was actually born on Mother's Day and always hated it when my Birthday fell on Mother's Day!  Restaurants too crowded with everyone celebrating Mother's Day!


We usually celebrate on Saturday rather than Sunday because restaurant food on holidays isn't usually very good.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> So I had my first "outdoor patio" dining experience!  I would say it was semi indoors as it had a roof and a heater.  My Birthday is in 2 weeks and at first we thought my dinner would be completely cancelled.  Now we are considering have an outdoor dining experience as restaurants are moving their tables outdoors!


How about a picnic?
We celebrated Thanksgiving and Christmas outside in New York weather ( coats, gloves and all )
Happy upcoming B’day to my fellow Taurus!


----------



## Chagall

During our PM’s CBC news conference yesterday he was bragging that Canada’s vaccination rate was second to all G8 countries. He didn’t mention that this was only the first shot rather than second shot for which there is a four month wait. This is not true of the other countries he was comparing us to.  Not one of the so called reporters questioned him there, but it was mentioned in the comments below. At least some people are not being fooled.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> During our PM’s CBC news conference yesterday he was bragging that Canada’s vaccination rate was second to all G8 countries. He didn’t mention that this was only the first shot rather than second shot for which there is a four month wait. This is not true of the other countries he was comparing us to.  Not one of the so called reporters questioned him there, but it was mentioned in the comments below. At least some people are not being fooled.


Wait for it. In the USA, people can’t be bothered showing up for their second shots.
In NY state, vaccinations are now open to all over 16 years old in state vaccination locations.
So bizarre.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Wait for it. In the USA, people can’t be bothered showing up for their second shots.
> In NY state, vaccinations are now open to all over 16 years old in state vaccination locations.
> So bizarre.


Here the situation is so dire the PM is bringing in the military to help in hot zones. He says over and over that the only way out is vaccinations. Then why didn’t he procure enough vaccines for his country to be given their first AND seconds shots in the recommended time frame. Can’t watch him anymore. It’s affecting my blood pressure.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Here the situation is so dire the PM is bringing in the military to help in hot zones. He says over and over that the only way out is vaccinations. Then why didn’t he procure enough vaccines for his country to be given their first AND seconds shots in the recommended time frame. Can’t watch him anymore. It’s affecting my blood pressure.


It happened here too.
When we got the vaccines, the New York State reserves were present( to direct traffic and more).
I am a horrible driver and those handsome young men were an hindrance to my parking.
The persons during the vaccinations were med students, hired per diem nurses. I did not see nurses in uniforms myself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> IF they get vaccinated.  My concern is how many will just look to it as "hey no more masks ma!" And not even bother to get vaccinated. There's already an alarming number of folks who have chosen to skip the second shot. And how many people can you say will follow this new mandate to the letter?
> 
> Last but not least, you can still catch the virus after you're vaccinated.
> 
> Trust me, I get covid fatigue.  I also miss how it was prepandemic. But honestly, this disease is hell on your system. It's not a tickle and you're down for just a week. There's a reason why so many end up in the hospital and others (myself included) plaguing with lingering symptoms long past the pcr test says negative.
> 
> But hey to each their own. All I am saying is this battle takes time. Yes there's a light at the end of the tunnel but we're in no position to be sprinting just yet.
> 
> As far as doom and gloom, unfortunately that's part of life. This disease is wrecking other countries. Look at India. Look at Brazil. Heck my buddy is freaked out because he said his flight back to the states fr Singapore is completely empty.
> 
> I know some parts of the US is less infected than others. Example California vs Michigan.  But I don't believe we're in a position to say we're life back to normal just yet


Why can't the politicians say it like you did?????


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Even before covid, it was hard for me to be in public when my asthma was bad. I can't control my coughing and it gets worse when I get nervous about coughing. In between coughs, I always say, "it's just asthma" but I'm sure people wish I would just stay home.


Our pool guys never mask!
One pool guy is constantly coughing.  I just try to stay away. 
But then there are other outdoor workers who come by the house always masked, and insist that the homeowner be masked also. I give more credit to this company for sure.

Yesterday,  when I went walking,  I saw an unmasked man sneeze,  and I decided not to go in his direction.  
I think uncontrollable  sneezing by a nearby stranger is what bothers me the most. One never knows when that's gonna happen. And allergy or not,  what if that person was a covid carrier?


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> How about a picnic?
> We celebrated Thanksgiving and Christmas outside in New York weather ( coats, gloves and all )
> Happy upcoming B’day to my fellow Taurus!


We do this too.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Why can't the politicians say it like you did?????


I am so fed up with politicians right now. They think we are so stupid. Our guy lies through his teeth (or to put it more politely completely misrepresents the truth) then runs off to style his hair.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> I am so fed up with politicians right now. They think we are so stupid. Our guy lies through his teeth (or to put it more politely completely misrepresents the truth) then runs off to style his hair.


My new term is fantaisiste. 
It sounds gentler  
At least, he has hair!


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> My new term is fantaisiste.
> It sounds gentler
> At least, he has hair!


Fantaisiste.  Thats going to be my new word of choice. I promise.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Fantaisiste.  Thats going to be my new word of choice. I promise.


Ohhhh. Thank you @limom 
Another version of the "f" word!!
I like!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Wait for it. In the USA, people can’t be bothered showing up for their second shots.
> In NY state, vaccinations are now open to all over 16 years old in state vaccination locations.
> So bizarre.


Yep and the J&J has them spooked. But hey, no masks ma..


----------



## LemonDrop

I understand that Canada has quarantine measures.  understand that everyone's circumstance regarding time and money is different. I am just letting the Canadians know that 1) my area in the USA is sending me emails 2-3 times a week begging me to come in for an appointment. 2) The USA is sending vaccines to India 3) this article says many states are not requiring any documentation at this point and encouraging out of state visitors and undocumented to get vaccinated. 
At this point if you came here for a second vaccine I don't believe you would be taking them from someone here. 








						U.S. States That Do Not Require Residency To Get A Covid Vaccine
					

These U.S. States do not require proof of residency in order to get the Covid-19 vaccine.




					www.traveloffpath.com


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> How about a picnic?
> We celebrated Thanksgiving and Christmas outside in New York weather ( coats, gloves and all )
> Happy upcoming B’day to my fellow Taurus!




Not a fan of sitting on the ground.  Thanks, Happy Birthday to you too!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## haute okole

Happy Birthday @limom!  I am having a Negroni in your honor.  I am sitting at my gym for the first time since March 2020 and I am a hugger.  I hugged my favorite waiter, my favorite grocer, everybody!  I already had my vaccines and made sure the people I am hugging have already been vaccinated.  I am giving you a virtual hug too @limom!


----------



## limom

Thank you for the B’day wishes!.
So excited this year. Ready to party!
Yolo for sure.


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Not a fan of sitting on the ground.  Thanks, Happy Birthday to you too!



FYI, there are such things as picnic tables with benches. You don't have to sit on the ground.


----------



## SpeedyJC

limom said:


> Thank you for the B’day wishes!.
> So excited this year. Ready to party!
> Yolo for sure.


Happy birthday


----------



## Jahpson

Hope its not to late to answer the questions.

Well, now I work from home. I live in yoga pants and sports bras (unless I have meetings to which I switch into a button down or a knit blouse).

In 2020, I had all my food and supplies delivered (groceries, etc.). For 2021, I do my errands in person (If I can order ahead and then pick up is even better). 

I have been working out more outside, which is great. I live in Washington DC and always running or biking at Hains Point. I love to be near to the water and inhale that nice sea air. It is wonderful.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm emotional about what is happening in India. Unlike what happened in my country the suffering in India is right out in the streets for everyone to feel. I had felt hopeful this spring as it is warming up and people are getting vaccinated. But I have heard the scientist and doctors say they are seeing children die in India. And then I have heard the doctors and scientist say they are seeing in the US state of Michigan (up near the Ontario Canada border) younger people getting it. And that it is changing. I am afraid my country has underestimated this pandemic again. By repeating over and over "kids can't get it".  I am afraid this fall is going to be a new nightmare.


----------



## arnott

My office has been closed temporaily since the first lockdown so I haven't had to wear my black dress pants I usually wear to work.  That is until my recent job interviews.  I'm not sure if I put on any Covid weight, but just in case, I made sure to wear black underwear with those pants, just in case I split my pants!


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> I understand that Canada has quarantine measures.  understand that everyone's circumstance regarding time and money is different. I am just letting the Canadians know that 1) my area in the USA is sending me emails 2-3 times a week begging me to come in for an appointment. 2) The USA is sending vaccines to India 3) this article says many states are not requiring any documentation at this point and encouraging out of state visitors and undocumented to get vaccinated.
> At this point if you came here for a second vaccine I don't believe you would be taking them from someone here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. States That Do Not Require Residency To Get A Covid Vaccine
> 
> 
> These U.S. States do not require proof of residency in order to get the Covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.traveloffpath.com


Well, most of us would love to come to the states (either to visit or get a vaccine) our land border is still closed, so you have to fly. Upon arriving home, you still need to go through a hub city and stay at a quarantine hotel as well as self isolate for 14 days. As well as a 72 hour negative test before boarding the plane, and two more once landed. Sigh. it's indeed a mess.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I'm emotional about what is happening in India. Unlike what happened in my country the suffering in India is right out in the streets for everyone to feel. I had felt hopeful this spring as it is warming up and people are getting vaccinated. But I have heard the scientist and doctors say they are seeing children die in India. And then I have heard the doctors and scientist say they are seeing in the US state of Michigan (up near the Ontario Canada border) younger people getting it. And that it is changing. I am afraid my country has underestimated this pandemic again. By repeating over and over "kids can't get it".  I am afraid this fall is going to be a new nightmare.


I know. It's disparaging at best. So many thoughts go through my head. Ranging from my friend from Hong Kong warning me that the new variant were killing children in China and me refusing to believe how anything so horrible would exist. To my former Indian coworker telling me in Jan how he doesn't trust the vaccine at all. That they believed it to be made from the blood of a bat and a snake. And now look where we are.

I caught the initial strain. My blood type (not the letter but the RH factor) is why I'm still here. But the symptoms plagued me for a year plus - until I got my first shot.

What's going around now makes the initial strain look inferior. This pandemic isn't done with us.

I'm just praying what's happening overseas doesn't end up wiping out entire races. All I can do is include them in my prayers, donate $ and check up on my coworkers and friends from those countries.  Imagine not knowing who lives or dies from your homeland. This is beyond horrifying.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just got my first shot today! It was pfizer. Feel quite fatigue and a weird metallic taste in my mouth but it should go away. I have been eating some candy and drinking lots of water to make that metal taste to go away. Anyways there were quite a lot of people at the vaccination centres. Since the region I live in is one of the hot spots of Canada there seems to be no shortage of vaccines for people who qualify which is pretty much a huge segment of the population. Lots of the vaccination clinics still have available appointment times. My brother and sister are getting theirs tomorrow and my bf is getting his so it's good to know that my whole family will be protected (at least with the 1st dose)!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> Thank you for the B’day wishes!.
> So excited this year. Ready to party!
> Yolo for sure.


Happy Birthday


----------



## mzbaglady1

@hermes_lemming  To my former Indian coworker telling me in Jan how he doesn't trust the vaccine at all. That they believed it to be made from the blood of a bat and a snake. And now look where we are. I thought I heard some crazy conspiracy theories but this one takes the cake. One of my friends I had to tell her you really, really sound crazy at this point. There's another I do not bother discussing vaccinations with.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Happy Birthday, Limon!!!*


----------



## LemonDrop

happy birthday @limom


----------



## LemonDrop

India Blames a Virus Variant as Its Covid-19 Crisis Deepens (Published 2021)
					

Doctors, the public and the media point to anecdotal evidence of infections even among the vaccinated. Scientists say the data is too thin and cite other reasons behind the country’s second wave.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The article says 37 fully vaccinated doctors in one hospital have gotten the new strain of the virus however all had a mild case. They said they are seeing this new strain infect children. Looks like they don't have enough scientific fact to understand why they are seeing fully vaccinated and children get it. But they are getting it.  I think it's going to be very bad in North America soon.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> @hermes_lemming  To my former Indian coworker telling me in Jan how he doesn't trust the vaccine at all. That they believed it to be made from the blood of a bat and a snake. And now look where we are. I thought I heard some crazy conspiracy theories but this one takes the cake. One of my friends I had to tell her you really, really sound crazy at this point. There's another I do not bother discussing vaccinations with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069466


Don't kill the messenger 

I'm merely parroting what he said. 2% of that country is vaccinated btw. I spoke to another Indian coworker, she is the one who told me that unfortunately they're still carrying on - with large weddings etc.


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Don't kill the messenger
> 
> I'm merely parroting what he said. 2% of that country is vaccinated btw. I spoke to another Indian coworker, she is the one who told me that unfortunately they're still carrying on - with large weddings etc.


It was shown on tv.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> India Blames a Virus Variant as Its Covid-19 Crisis Deepens (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Doctors, the public and the media point to anecdotal evidence of infections even among the vaccinated. Scientists say the data is too thin and cite other reasons behind the country’s second wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article says 37 fully vaccinated doctors in one hospital have gotten the new strain of the virus however all had a mild case. They said they are seeing this new strain infect children. Looks like they don't have enough scientific fact to understand why they are seeing fully vaccinated and children get it. But they are getting it.  I think it's going to be very bad in North America soon.



Yep I literally just got off a video conference with a Hispanic coworker.  We were both exposed back in March (antibodies only last 8 months) and both afflicted with odd muscle ailments starting in November. She told me she is now dealing with covid toes, whereas I had covid face back in March and it started to return right before my first shot


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> It was shown on tv.



My dear what am I looking at? Btw happy belated!


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> My dear what am I looking at? Btw happy belated!


I cannot attach. Maybe it is censored because of upsetting images.
Anyways, it is entitled sister help us, doctor help us .On BBC.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> I cannot attach. Maybe it is censored because of upsetting images.
> Anyways, it is entitled sister help us, doctor help us .On BBC.com


Its very sad - they're telling the US citizens to evacuate as soon as possible for their own safety


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Its very sad - they're telling the US citizens to evacuate as soon as possible for their own safety


They evacuated French citizens.


----------



## hermes_lemming

CNN poll says a quarter of Americans say they have no desire to be vaccinated









						CNN Poll: About a quarter of adults say they won't try to get a Covid-19 vaccine
					

With a majority of adult Americans now at least partially vaccinated against coronavirus, roughly a quarter of adults say they will not try to get the shot, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS. That vaccine-hesitant 26% is much more willing to return to regular activity, far less...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Don't kill the messenger
> 
> I'm merely parroting what he said. 2% of that country is vaccinated btw. I spoke to another Indian coworker, she is the one who told me that unfortunately they're still carrying on - with large weddings etc.


I'm sure if I posted what my friend said to me you might literally fall over. I'm not trying to kill the messenger. LOL!!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm sure if I posted what my friend said to me you might literally fall over. I'm not trying to kill the messenger. LOL!!!!


LOL I'll be honest - when the various vaccines first came out, I had zero desire to be patient zero and waited to see how others reacted.  Blood clots eliminated J&J and the larger number of side effects made me sway against Moderna.  But ultimately it was the growing covid fatigue and watching others relax their safety protocols well ahead of vaccinations was what ultimately changed my mind.  I know I cant change how others think or feel.  I can only take care of myself as best as possible.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermes_lemming said:


> CNN poll says a quarter of Americans say they have no desire to be vaccinated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: About a quarter of adults say they won't try to get a Covid-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> With a majority of adult Americans now at least partially vaccinated against coronavirus, roughly a quarter of adults say they will not try to get the shot, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS. That vaccine-hesitant 26% is much more willing to return to regular activity, far less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Yep- my parents included in that 26%.  I wish they would change their minds.  My kids miss them but I can’t let them see my parents until they are vaccinated.  My 3 year old keeps telling me that all she wants to do is “give grandma a big hug”


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Having had covid more than 13 months ago, and dealing with scared lungs, heart arrhythmia, brain fog and almost constant fatigue as a result, I would have happily volunteered to be included in vaccine trials if I'd had the opportunity.

*To anyone who is hesitating to be vaccinated, if you won't do for your own sake, do it for all of mankind!*


----------



## Lake Effect

arnott said:


> My office has been closed temporaily since the first lockdown so I haven't had to wear my black dress pants I usually wear to work.  That is until my recent job interviews.  I'm not sure if I put on any Covid weight, but just in case, I made sure to wear black underwear with those pants, just in case I split my pants!


Levity post. I am pretty sure wherever you were, you heard my sigh of relief in the early fall when I put on my favorite pair of black dress pants and they still fit.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> I know. It's disparaging at best. So many thoughts go through my head. Ranging from my friend from Hong Kong warning me that the new variant were killing children in China and me refusing to believe how anything so horrible would exist. To my former Indian coworker telling me in Jan how he doesn't trust the vaccine at all. That they believed it to be made from the blood of a bat and a snake. And now look where we are.
> 
> I caught the initial strain. My blood type (not the letter but the RH factor) is why I'm still here. But the symptoms plagued me for a year plus - until I got my first shot.
> 
> What's going around now makes the initial strain look inferior. This pandemic isn't done with us.
> 
> I'm just praying what's happening overseas doesn't end up wiping out entire races. All I can do is include them in my prayers, donate $ and check up on my coworkers and friends from those countries.  Imagine not knowing who lives or dies from your homeland. This is beyond horrifying.


I believe your Indian coworker's beliefs have nothing to do with him being Indian. There are people of all races that don't trust the vaccine.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cavalier Girl said:


> Having had covid more than 13 months ago, and dealing with scared lungs, heart arrhythmia, brain fog and almost constant fatigue as a result, I would have happily volunteered to be included in vaccine trials if I'd had the opportunity.
> 
> *To anyone who is hesitating to be vaccinated, if you won't do for your own sake, do it for all of mankind!*


I'm so so very sorry and pray you recover soon.

These were my long hauler symptoms after three relapses last year.

Muscle pain which transitioned to my shoulder being paralyzed from Nov until March, constant under water feeling (brain fog) and finding myself having problems connecting what I was thinking with either what I saying or writing, constant fatigue (sleeping for 12-18 hrs) - I'd miss any texts sent 430 pm onward, digestive problems, no energy, no strength, problems generating body heat, covid face, and a pesky cough. But I kept testing negative on the pcr. 

All that went away as soon as I got my shot. I have full mobility whereas a few days ago I was wondering if perhaps I'm paralyzed for life


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm so so very sorry and pray you recover soon.
> 
> These were my long hauler symptoms after three relapses last year.
> 
> Muscle pain which transitioned to my shoulder being paralyzed from Nov until March, constant under water feeling (brain fog) and finding myself having problems connecting what I was thinking with either what I saying or writing, constant fatigue (sleeping for 12-18 hrs) - I'd miss any texts sent 430 pm onward, digestive problems, no energy, no strength, problems generating body heat, covid face, and a pesky cough. But I kept testing negative on the pcr.
> 
> All that went away as soon as I got my shot. I have full mobility whereas a few days ago I was wondering if perhaps I'm paralyzed for life


I have all those symptoms from fibromyalgia, including the frozen shoulder, but mine lasted for years. It is no longer paralyzed but the pain never went away. Wasn't there some articles that suggested that some covid survivors ended up with chronic fatigue?


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I believe your Indian coworker's beliefs have nothing to do with him being Indian. There are people of all races that don't trust the vaccine.


I never said this is what Indian people think and apologize if I implied that. I said that's what he believed and my other Indian friend also agreed not many trust it. And agree completely the same applies elsewhere around the world. 

If I could wave a magic wand and make it disappear from that country. Believe me, I would. My cousin in law is half Indian which make my neice and nephew a quarter. Plus my high-school crush is Indian. Regardless I think they are lovely people and no one deserves this much atrocities


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I have all those symptoms from fibromyalgia, including the frozen shoulder, but mine lasted for years. It is no longer paralyzed but the pain never went away. Wasn't there some articles that suggested that some covid survivors ended up with chronic fatigue?


Yep. As soon as I found out what the vaccine did for me, I immediately rang up my friend who has suffered from chronic fatigue for decades.


----------



## canto bight

I live in an area where everyone who is old enough to get a vaccine is able to get one so I'm kind of over worrying about other people here who refuse to be vaccinated.  My family, my friends, and my colleagues have all been vaccinated and I guess that's all I need.  You can't save someone who won't take the rope.

However, those without access to the vaccine are in my thoughts and worries all the time.


----------



## Lake Effect

canto bight said:


> I live in an area where everyone who is old enough to get a vaccine is able to get one so I'm kind of over worrying about other people here who refuse to be vaccinated.  My family, my friends, and my colleagues have all been vaccinated and I guess that's all I need.  You can't save someone who won't take the rope.
> 
> However, those without access to the vaccine are in my thoughts and worries all the time.


Ikr 
I was in a grocery store last week and I am not exaggerating, I was looking at the OTC pain relievers and if I took two big steps backward, it would have put me in line for a Moderna dose. 
I live in an area where so many of my circle including me in February could only make vax appointments out in July, August, September and so on. Now we are all vaccinated! I checked in with my ESL neighbor who does not drive to see if him or his nephew needed help in getting an appointment and they have have gotten it already.


----------



## LemonDrop

Sanjay Gupta (CNNs go to doctor) says all the virus wants to do is survive. Without herd immunity it will simply adapt and move to the group that isn't vaccinated.


----------



## arnott

Grudgingly just registered for my vaccine.


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> Grudgingly just registered for my vaccine.



That’s great news. I know you were reluctant but I bet you will feel a sense of relief after you get it. The vaccines aren’t perfect but they are the best option we have right now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> Grudgingly just registered for my vaccine.


I know people very for and very against the vaccine. It’s so confusing....


----------



## arnott

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know people very for and very against the vaccine. It’s so confusing....




It's not the vaccine I'm against, it's the 4 month wait between the first and second doses here in Canada!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> It's not the vaccine I'm against, it's the 4 month wait between the first and second doses here in Canada!


Oh, I’m sorry. How does that affect the efficiency waiting that long?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> It's not the vaccine I'm against, it's the 4 month wait between the first and second doses here in Canada!


Since the situation is evolving constantly, there is a strong chance that you will get the second vaccine dose sooner.
And as discussed before, the first dose provides some immunity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Grudgingly just registered for my vaccine.


I have family members who were totally against it.  But with our "gentle " reminders,  they got their first doses. 
It's strange how the mind works.  
Now that they've received their first shots,  they can't wait to get their 2nds.


----------



## Mariapia

Sunshine mama said:


> I have family members who were totally against it.  But with our "gentle " reminders,  they got their first doses.
> It's strange how the mind works.
> Now that they've received their first shots,  they can't wait to get their 2nds.



This morning, I heard a doctor say that the best argument to convince someone who refuses to get vaccinated is:
« Don’t you have a home insurance? A car insurance?
Well ..the vaccine is our insurance against Covid 19... »


----------



## luckylove

Lake Effect said:


> Levity post. I am pretty sure wherever you were, you heard my sigh of relief in the early fall when I put on my favorite pair of black dress pants and they still fit.



Wish I could say the same!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

luckylove said:


> Wish I could say the same!


Me too!


----------



## Jahpson

hermes_lemming said:


> LOL I'll be honest - when the various vaccines first came out, I had zero desire to be patient zero and waited to see how others reacted.  Blood clots eliminated J&J and the larger number of side effects made me sway against Moderna.  But ultimately it was the growing covid fatigue and watching others relax their safety protocols well ahead of vaccinations was what ultimately changed my mind.  I know I cant change how others think or feel.  I can only take care of myself as best as possible.


I was hesitant as well.

However, my older brother (lived in New York City) had COVID in February 2020. The description of what he went through completely horrified me. He was sweating buckets (no exaggeration), his body was super tired that he had literally no energy to get out of bed. No appetite to eat OR drink! He also had terrible aches everywhere. 

He is fine now thank goodness but he said it was the absolute worst experience. He really thought he was going to die. I don’t even know if we understood the magnitude of the virus then.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Chagall said:


> Here the situation is so dire the PM is bringing in the military to help in hot zones. He says over and over that the only way out is vaccinations. Then why didn’t he procure enough vaccines for his country to be given their first AND seconds shots in the recommended time frame. Can’t watch him anymore. It’s affecting my blood pressure.


I so agree with you!! I’m sick and tired of him. Freaking having to wait 4 months for second shot and you’ve heard about the possibility of mixing vaccines eh? Like seriously


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> It's not the vaccine I'm against, it's the 4 month wait between the first and second doses here in Canada!


At the rate the doses are supposed to start flooding in, over the next few months makes me think the second won't be spaced out as long. Of course, just my opinion. I booked mine too, May 11th
ETA and if you get AZ, it's a 12 week wait between doses anyhow.


----------



## Lake Effect

luckylove said:


> Wish I could say the same!





Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!


Tbh, I have some chunk going on   That sound cute, right? So not long before COVID-19 I discovered OrangeTheory Fitness. Much to my surprise, it got my middle aged metabolism going! Twice a week. I then trimmed up my food portions and by the time the lock down began mid March, my clothes were loose, baby. Then late April I began back sliding, food, exercise yada yada. So the looseness is gone. Hell, at the end of the day I am just glad they fit! And I am ready to go back to OT once a week and supplement with walking in a park.


----------



## Lake Effect

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know people very for and very against the vaccine. It’s so confusing....


My dental hygienist not getting it yet as 1) she is convinced she had COVID-19 already and it went  through her office in Jan 2020 when a coworker and her 80 something boyfriend came back from a cruise. The boyfriend died 
2) She wants to see the complete vaccine study results further down the road when they have gone through the typical study time, as opposed for it being approved for emergency use. 
It seems to, from people at least I have spoken to, they have very clear ideas and beliefs etc  as to why they do or don’t want it. For me, I have moderate asthma and I have a rough go with a cold or seasonal flu. And someone who works in a ER in Long Island early on told me she was shocked at how young some people were who were dying.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> My dental hygienist not getting it yet as 1) she is convinced she had it and it went  through her office in Jan 2020 when a coworker and her 80 something boyfriend came back from a cruise. The boyfriend died
> 2) She wants to wants to see the vaccine study results further down the road when they have gone through the typical study time.


In my opinion:
1. Since she's convinced she's had it, it's proof she can have it again therefore she should get protected with the vaccine.
2.While waiting for the vaccine study results further down the road, she is actually participating in the study's control group with no vaccine, whether she signed up or not. Such irony!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> In my opinion:
> 1. Since she's convinced she's had it, it's proof she can have it again therefore she should get protected with the vaccine.
> 2.While waiting for the vaccine study results further down the road, she is actually participating in the study's control group with no vaccine, whether she signed up or not. Such irony!


Agreed. On both counts.


----------



## Chagall

Chanellover2015 said:


> I so agree with you!! I’m sick and tired of him. Freaking having to wait 4 months for second shot and you’ve heard about the possibility of mixing vaccines eh? Like seriously


Oh, I am very sick of his pretty boy face. He stands and brags about how many people have been vaccinated, but fails to mention the fact that we won’t get our second doses for four months.  They had all that time to line up our vaccines. Yes I’ve heard about mixing the doses to. It smacks of desperation. Nobodies talking about it. We Canadians are such a polite docile submissive bunch. Hey maybe we should try rioting in the streets eh.


----------



## pixiejenna

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yep- my parents included in that 26%.  I wish they would change their minds.  My kids miss them but I can’t let them see my parents until they are vaccinated.  My 3 year old keeps telling me that all she wants to do is “give grandma a big hug”



One of my coworkers whose parents didn’t want to get the vaccine ended getting it because he and his wife refused to allow them to see their baby until they were both vaccinated. They live really far out and when he visited them he was shocked that basically everyone was acting like covid didn’t exist and zero masks zero social distancing. After a visit they knew that they had to insist on that because they will eventually catch it and could put the baby at risk. Hopefully your parents will come around and get it.


----------



## Lake Effect

pixiejenna said:


> One of my coworkers whose parents didn’t want to get the vaccine ended getting it because he and his wife refused to allow them to see their baby until they were both vaccinated. They live really far out and when he visited them he was shocked that basically everyone was acting like covid didn’t exist and zero masks zero social distancing. After a visit they knew that they had to insist on that because they will eventually catch it and could put the baby at risk. Hopefully your parents will come around and get it.


Ah the power of grandchildren! I don’t blame the parents one bit.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pixiejenna said:


> One of my coworkers whose parents didn’t want to get the vaccine ended getting it because he and his wife refused to allow them to see their baby until they were both vaccinated. They live really far out and when he visited them he was shocked that basically everyone was acting like covid didn’t exist and zero masks zero social distancing. After a visit they knew that they had to insist on that because they will eventually catch it and could put the baby at risk. Hopefully your parents will come around and get it.


Thank you!  I hope so too!  I told my parents that they couldn’t see the kids and they just told me that they refuse to get it.  They also tried to convince me not to get my second shot.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> At the rate the doses are supposed to start flooding in, over the next few months makes me think the second won't be spaced out as long. Of course, just my opinion. I booked mine too, May 11th
> ETA and if you get AZ, it's a 12 week wait between doses anyhow.




I hope you're right.  I read that if you've had your first dose, you can register for your second dose starting tomorrow May 1st here in BC.

You're getting your shot on my Birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I hope so too!  I told my parents that they couldn’t see the kids and they just told me that they refuse to get it.  They also tried to convince me not to get my second shot.


By not getting the vaccine, they have inadvertently signed up to see what happens to them with no vaccine, as well as not being able to see the grandkids. It's a waiting game for the variant to start spreading, which I dearly hope doesn't happen!


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> At the rate the doses are supposed to start flooding in, over the next few months makes me think the second won't be spaced out as long. Of course, just my opinion. I booked mine too, May 11th
> ETA and if you get AZ, it's a 12 week wait between doses anyhow.


I’ve been told that the influx of vaccines will not make a difference to the spacing of vaccines. I have spoken to several health units, doctors etc.  I can only speak for Ontario. I would be very happy if that was the case though.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> By not getting the vaccine, they have inadvertently signed up to see what happens to them with no vaccine, as well as not being able to see the grandkids. It's a waiting game for the variant to start spreading, which I dearly hope doesn't happen!


I know!  I hope that the variant doesn’t spread.


----------



## arnott

Yay!  Just made reservations for outdoor patio seating for my Birthday Dinner!  I was going to have 5 people but they only allow a maximum of 4 people!  Here's a picture of what the patio looks like:







At night:


----------



## arnott

Just found out that my Matchbox 20 concert got postponed a second time, this time to May 17, 2022!  So I'm going for a refund this time!


----------



## LemonDrop

I have concert tickets at the Hollywood Bowl this fall. Bucket list to go to a concert there. It's outside. I hope things are safe enough to go to an outdoor concert. I know people will all be singing though.


----------



## arnott

Saw this meme on Facebook, and thought this is exactly why I'd want to still wear a mask after the pandemic is over!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Saw this meme on Facebook, and thought this is exactly why I'd want to still wear a mask after the pandemic is over!


Well don't worry,  there are other articles that say the average person is better looking with masks!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sorry to hear that arnott. I have one rescheduled for September it is a outdoor venue so I’m hopeful that it will still go. I am hesitant to buy the plane tickets for my SIL though I might actually spring for refundable tickets for the first time in my life lol. I still have a credit for southwest from last year for our vegas trip that never happened.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Well don't worry,  there are other articles that say the average person is better looking with masks!!!
> View attachment 5070544
> View attachment 5070545


This is sad! Next thing you know, we'll be wearing veils and covering our bodies in tent-like clothing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This is sad! Next thing you know, we'll be wearing veils and covering our bodies in tent-like clothing.


But we're not average looking!!!
People on tPF are better than average IMO!


----------



## arnott

Remember I mentioned I had 2 job interviews this week?  I bagged both jobs!      This is a relief since I had been unemployed since the start of the first lockdown as it had closed my office.  I just got an email where they said they would like to send me the offer letter!  I don't even know what that is, as I've never had one before?  Can someone explain?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Remember I mentioned I had 2 job interviews this week?  I bagged both jobs!      This is a relief since I had been unemployed since the start of the first lockdown as it had closed my office.


Congratulations! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> Congratulations! Decisions, decisions!




Thanks, nothing to decide as they are both part time.  One is an in person job (in my field), and the other is working from home (something new that I kind of see as side hustle).  So I can do both!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> Remember I mentioned I had 2 job interviews this week?  I bagged both jobs!      This is a relief since I had been unemployed since the start of the first lockdown as it had closed my office.  I just got an email where they said they would like to send me the offer letter!  I don't even know what that is, as I've never had one before?  Can someone explain?


Congrats on the jobs!!!! The offer letter is a usually a letter from the company offering a person the job and usually details the start date, beginning or agreed salary and position just so everything is in writing.    And may include other things that were agreed in the interview like vacation days and so forth...


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Remember I mentioned I had 2 job interviews this week?  I bagged both jobs!      This is a relief since I had been unemployed since the start of the first lockdown as it had closed my office.  I just got an email where they said they would like to send me the offer letter!  I don't even know what that is, as I've never had one before?  Can someone explain?


Congrats 
You should definitely order the Sunburnt Lemon Pie at your birthday dinner.  Maybe two - one for each offer.


----------



## zinacef

Sunshine mama said:


> But we're not average looking!!!
> People on tPF are better than average IMO!


and on point on various topics!  COVID, celebrity, handbags, family relationship and on and on!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Congrats
> You should definitely order the *Sunburnt Lemon Pie* at your birthday dinner.  Maybe two - one for each offer.




Thanks!

What does that mean?


----------



## arnott

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats on the jobs!!!! The offer letter is a usually a letter from the company offering a person the job and usually details the start date, beginning or agreed salary and position just so everything is in writing.    And may include other things that were agreed in the interview like vacation days and so forth...




Okay, thank you!  Strange, I've never had one before!


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What does that mean?


If you're going for your birthday dinner where I think you're going (the view gave it away), the lemon pie is really yummy. Due to covid restrictions, they wouldn't let me send in the male strippers for you.  
I hope this will do


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Remember I mentioned I had 2 job interviews this week?  I bagged both jobs!      This is a relief since I had been unemployed since the start of the first lockdown as it had closed my office.  I just got an email where they said they would like to send me the offer letter!  I don't even know what that is, as I've never had one before?  Can someone explain?


Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> If you're going for your birthday dinner where I think you're going (the view gave it away), the lemon pie is really yummy. Due to covid restrictions, they wouldn't let me send in the male strippers for you.
> I hope this will do




Thanks for letting me know, I was just going to get chocolate cake, but maybe I'll get that instead.

There  goes Derek!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yay! Congratulations!




Thanks!


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> If you're going for your birthday dinner where I think you're going (the view gave it away), the lemon pie is really yummy. Due to covid restrictions, they wouldn't let me send in the male strippers for you.
> I hope this will do




Here's me with Derek 2 years ago  :


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jahpson said:


> I was hesitant as well.
> 
> However, my older brother (lived in New York City) had COVID in February 2020. The description of what he went through completely horrified me. He was sweating buckets (no exaggeration), his body was super tired that he had literally no energy to get out of bed. No appetite to eat OR drink! He also had terrible aches everywhere.
> 
> He is fine now thank goodness but he said it was the absolute worst experience. He really thought he was going to die. I don’t even know if we understood the magnitude of the virus then.


Tbh I don't think we even understand the magnitude now... my heart bleeds to the long haulers who have no relief and those who died


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> My dental hygienist not getting it yet as 1) she is convinced she had COVID-19 already and it went  through her office in Jan 2020 when a coworker and her 80 something boyfriend came back from a cruise. The boyfriend died
> 2) She wants to see the complete vaccine study results further down the road when they have gone through the typical study time, as opposed for it being approved for emergency use.
> It seems to, from people at least I have spoken to, they have very clear ideas and beliefs etc  as to why they do or don’t want it. For me, I have moderate asthma and I have a rough go with a cold or seasonal flu. And someone who works in a ER in Long Island early on told me she was shocked at how young some people were who were dying.


Its because the variants are far more contagious and nastier


----------



## hermes_lemming

AntiqueShopper said:


> I know!  I hope that the variant doesn’t spread.


Which variant are you referring to and where? Currently in the US the dominant strain is the UK variant. We also have the Brazil variant here in the states. My concern is the India one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermes_lemming said:


> Which variant are you referring to and where? Currently in the US the dominant strain is the UK variant. We also have the Brazil variant here in the states. My concern is the India one.


I am also concerned of the variant in India.  What is also worrisome is that these variants keep getting stronger and worse.


----------



## Kevinaxx

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am also concerned of the variant in India.  What is also worrisome is that these variants keep getting stronger and worse.


The crazy thing about how far we’ve come as a human species... the import/export, airplanes, boats, cars... even with “lockdown” there are still travel to be made and with that the variants of the virus jumps from country to country...

a friend and I were discussing this and pretty much expect another round of covid vaccine to be circulated.


----------



## limom

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am also concerned of the variant in India.  What is also worrisome is that these variants keep getting stronger and worse.


Are they really though?
Patient zero in the USA died quickly ( the woman in Seattle). 
Patient zero in France also died quickly( the man in the burbs in Paris)
We are now better equipped to prevent and cure the disease.
India has taken a giant step backward because of irrational exuberance. It will get better soon imho.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> Are they really though?
> Patient zero in the USA died quickly ( the woman in Seattle).
> Patient zero in France also died quickly( the man in the burbs in Paris)
> We are now better equipped to prevent and cure the disease.
> India has taken a giant step backward because of irrational exuberance. It will get better soon imho.


I agree that India did take steps backwards. I am more concerned about my children, however, who aren’t vaccinated and are all under 9. I keep reading reports about families losing children in India.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

hermes_lemming said:


> Which variant are you referring to and where? Currently in the US the dominant strain is the UK variant. We also have the Brazil variant here in the states. My concern is the India one.



Don't the vaccines protect against the variants?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am also concerned of the variant in India.  What is also worrisome is that these variants keep getting stronger and worse.



There are a couple in the uk with massive increases in cases -one that appears to have come from Nigeria the other they haven’t disclosed where we also have the 3 Indian variants 2 Brazilian ones and the s African one in fact the number of variants is frightening but apparently expected and will continue


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yes but the effectiveness is yet to be determined. Regardless it's better than no protection. 





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Don't the vaccines protect against the variants?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> The crazy thing about how far we’ve come as a human species... the import/export, airplanes, boats, cars... even with “lockdown” there are still travel to be made and with that the variants of the virus jumps from country to country...
> 
> a friend and I were discussing this and pretty much expect another round of covid vaccine to be circulated.


It doesn't jump. It's literally traveling with us from country to country. The vaccine and antibodies produced from catching covid lasts roughly 290 days for former and 8 months for the latter. They will produce a yearly booster until this circulates out of humanity


----------



## hermes_lemming

AntiqueShopper said:


> I agree that India did take steps backwards. I am more concerned about my children, however, who aren’t vaccinated and are all under 9. I keep reading reports about families losing children in India.


Its because the variant is far more contagious and deadlier. It killed many children in China. 

I already donate to unicef for India.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> It doesn't jump. It's literally traveling with us from country to country. The vaccine and antibodies produced from catching covid lasts roughly 290 days for former and 8 months for the latter. They will produce a yearly booster until this circulates out of humanity


You misunderstand my words (ironically). That’s what I mean. Because we are still traveling. We are flying from country to country. So it’s jumping with us. Vs if this was back in the 1900s because lack of infrastructure we now have, while it would be still spreading it wouldn’t be as quick or so depth imho.

and yes, there’s going to be a booster later this year most likely. Whether that’s annual or there’s some sort of vaccine every year like flu will remain to be seen.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> You misunderstand my words (ironically). That’s what I mean. Because we are still traveling. We are flying from country to country. So it’s jumping with us. Vs if this was back in the 1900s because lack of infrastructure we now have, while it would be still spreading it wouldn’t be as quick or so depth imho.
> 
> and yes, there’s going to be a booster later this year most likely. Whether that’s annual or there’s some sort of vaccine every year like flu will remain to be seen.


Honestly they're both bad no matter how you spin it

Given the lifespan of the vaccine, I spect it will be annual until the coronavirus deteriorates to the common cold


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> Honestly they're both bad no matter how you spin it
> 
> Given the lifespan of the vaccine, I spect it will be annual until the coronavirus deteriorates to the common cold


Whether it jumps? Or is carried by human from place to place? Yeah, covid has been bad and it’s not just recently in India that has proven this.

it’s funny looking back, I couldn’t have comprehend and in some ways I still don’t, how this only has come around now and while I’m still hopeful folks will learn from this I can only cringe at the non-vaccine/non-mask folks who has no respect for social distancing nor clean hygiene habits that really one should have to begin with (washing hands rigorously).


----------



## hermes_lemming

Double mutant variant from India is now in both Michigan and Nevada


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## LemonDrop

hermes_lemming said:


> Double mutant variant from India is now in both Michigan and Nevada


That is scary to hear. Because doctors in Michigan have been saying they are seeing Covid in much younger people and scientist had yet to figure out why. I think the mix of this new variant and people becoming more lax is going to cause a nightmare this fall.  My BFF husband has had bronchitis this month and a stomach virus. I'm like   how???? He also refuses to get the covid vaccine. So good luck to all those people this fall.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> That is scary to hear. Because doctors in Michigan have been saying they are seeing Covid in much younger people and scientist had yet to figure out why. I think the mix of this new variant and people becoming more lax is going to cause a nightmare this fall.  My BFF husband has had bronchitis this month and a stomach virus. I'm like   how???? He also refuses to get the covid vaccine. So good luck to all those people this fall.


Its causing a nightmare now and why I actually got the vaccine.


----------



## V0N1B2

hermes_lemming said:


> Double mutant variant from India is now in both Michigan and Nevada


We have it here in my province (BC). I think there were about 40 cases a few weeks ago, so it's probably doubled by now I assume.


----------



## LemonDrop

@hermes_lemming  I had to quit watching the news in January because of health problems. All the numbers, drama, all of it in the USA it was affecting my health. I guess I have been in my own bubble a few months and only began paying attention to India because of Friends and personal connections there. I hate to hear it's a nightmare in the USA now. I really have been in my own little health and hygiene bubble.


----------



## Kevinaxx

LemonDrop said:


> I really have been in my own little health and hygiene bubble.


100%.

I do watch the news and have some friends from India so this has been a topic of discussion late among other things but, for the most part except for dinners with friends in open spaces and going into an office that is otherwise 90% empty... I keep to myself and hygiene bubble (love that!).

even after my second shot and the two weeks, I will probably limit my activities still to outdoors and small circle of people I know/trust at a distance. Went to the park with friends over the weekend—friends I haven’t seen physically in over a year. We each brought our own spread to sit on so we’re still able to chat/eat but with 6 ft bxn.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> @hermes_lemming  I had to quit watching the news in January because of health problems. All the numbers, drama, all of it in the USA it was affecting my health. I guess I have been in my own bubble a few months and only began paying attention to India because of Friends and personal connections there. I hate to hear it's a nightmare in the USA now. I really have been in my own little health and hygiene bubble.


My circle of friends are basically the UN. We have this running joke that if our homeland isn't on the front page of CNN, it's a good day.

I think for me, it was just natural to follow the news and watch the data because of my line of work. The only breaks I took were when covid kicked me off my feet.

Its not a nightmare yet but the coals have definitely been placed 

As for trusted circle, I can count that in less than one hand and unfortunately it doesn't include family as they're just not wired to social distance and have been hopping households for most of the lockdown. I've already caught it once. I have zero desire to catch it again.

I'm worried we will have another peak in the fall like Sept


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## haute okole

Good news for people with kids as young as 12.  FDA is expected to approve the Pfizer vaccine for kids as young as 12 by the end of the month.


----------



## Lake Effect

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Don't the vaccines protect against the variants?


To a certain extent. It depends on how much the the surface molecules/proteins on the virus  vary from the version of the virus used to create the vaccine. You see, viruses just want to hijack the machinery of a host cell and replicate themselves. In the gazzillions (admittedly not a known scientific term) of times the virus reproduces, little inadvertent changes (mutations, variations) occur in the replication of the genetic material of the newly produced virus, resulting in small changes in the cell, including surface proteins.  Depending on how big a change the variation is , or what kind of qualities it bestows on the virus ( more transmissible, more lethal, less lethal) depends on if it will reproduce sufficiently before a vaccine, made for slightly different surface proteins  can act on it.


Kevinaxx said:


> it’s funny looking back, I couldn’t have comprehend and in some ways I still don’t, how this only has come around now and while I’m still hopeful folks will learn from this I can only cringe at the non-vaccine/non-mask folks who has no respect for social distancing nor clean hygiene habits that really one should have to begin with (washing hands rigorously).


Some people in the public health area were predicting something like this a decade or so ago.



LemonDrop said:


> @hermes_lemming  I had to quit watching the news in January because of health problems. All the numbers, drama, all of it in the USA it was affecting my health. I guess I have been in my own bubble a few months and only began paying attention to India because of Friends and personal connections there. I hate to hear it's a nightmare in the USA now. I really have been in my own little health and hygiene bubble.


I was with my sister the other day and she said she was looking forward to things getting back to normal. All I could think is that it is going to be a long while if at all, to getting back to a pre-pandemic life. I am only trying to be realistic. Thing feel pretty normal where I live in Southern NJ. The numbers are coming down. I just can't shake the feeling that people will let their guard down just enough for a variant to get  a foot hold.  I just feel like we are in for at least one more big wave. And I would love to be wrong. Really I would.

My background is in rehabilitation/orthopedics, but I have just enough human biology under my belt to understand viral activity. So I limit my activities somewhat, keep a supply of masks and wash my hands!


----------



## limom

This is the new normal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> To a certain extent. It depends on how much the the surface molecules/proteins on the virus  vary from the version of the virus used to create the vaccine. You see, viruses just want to hijack the machinery of a host cell and replicate themselves. In the gazzillions (admittedly not a known scientific term) of times the virus reproduces, little inadvertent changes (mutations, variations) occur in the replication of the genetic material of the newly produced virus, resulting in small changes in the cell, including surface proteins.  Depending on how big a change the variation is , or what kind of qualities it bestows on the virus ( more transmissible, more lethal, less lethal) depends on if it will reproduce sufficiently before a vaccine, made for slightly different surface proteins  can act on it.
> 
> Some people in the public health area were predicting something like this a decade or so ago.
> 
> 
> I was with my sister the other day and she said she was looking forward to things getting back to normal. All I could think is that it is going to be a long while if at all, to getting back to a pre-pandemic life. I am only trying to be realistic. Thing feel pretty normal where I live in Southern NJ. The numbers are coming down. I just can't shake the feeling that people will let their guard down just enough for a variant to get  a foot hold.  I just feel like we are in for at least one more big wave. And I would love to be wrong. Really I would.
> 
> My background is in rehabilitation/orthopedics, but I have just enough human biology under my belt to understand viral activity. So I limit my activities somewhat, keep a supply of masks and wash my hands!


What do you think about fully vaccinated people eating in restaurants with no social distancing?
I want my elderly parents to have a good quality of life, but I don't feel totally comfortable with my parents dining at restaurants frequently.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> To a certain extent. It depends on how much the the surface molecules/proteins on the virus  vary from the version of the virus used to create the vaccine. You see, viruses just want to hijack the machinery of a host cell and replicate themselves. In the gazzillions (admittedly not a known scientific term) of times the virus reproduces, little inadvertent changes (mutations, variations) occur in the replication of the genetic material of the newly produced virus, resulting in small changes in the cell, including surface proteins.  Depending on how big a change the variation is , or what kind of qualities it bestows on the virus ( more transmissible, more lethal, less lethal) depends on if it will reproduce sufficiently before a vaccine, made for slightly different surface proteins  can act on it.
> 
> Some people in the public health area were predicting something like this a decade or so ago.
> 
> 
> I was with my sister the other day and she said she was looking forward to things getting back to normal. All I could think is that it is going to be a long while if at all, to getting back to a pre-pandemic life. I am only trying to be realistic. Thing feel pretty normal where I live in Southern NJ. The numbers are coming down. I just can't shake the feeling that people will let their guard down just enough for a variant to get  a foot hold.  I just feel like we are in for at least one more big wave. And I would love to be wrong. Really I would.
> 
> My background is in rehabilitation/orthopedics, but I have just enough human biology under my belt to understand viral activity. So I limit my activities somewhat, keep a supply of masks and wash my hands!


My maternal side is all in medicine and my job involves predicting and mitigating disasters as well as following trends. We yap about this in our outdoor gym. I exchange research findings with another buddy whose job is to literally follow viruses and all that jazz.

I agree on what you're stating. I feel the next wave might happen by Sept. All the covid fatigue I witnessed when only health care responders were allow to vaccinate scared  worried me so much. And now that I have seen the extent of this disease and how long the symptoms can last, in no way shape or form do I want its uglier, nastier far crueler cousins.

I might incur the wrong type of attention but I plan on wearing masks, maintaining my tiny social bubble and washing hands regularly for the remainder of this year.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> What do you think about fully vaccinated people eating in restaurants with no social distancing?
> I want my elderly parents to have a good quality of life, but I don't feel totally comfortable with my parents dining at restaurants frequently.


Indoors is at risk. Outdoors is less of a risk. But I knew folks who caught it outdoors sitting across from one another wearing a mask. This is obscenely contagious.  Hence the tiny bubble


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> What do you think about fully vaccinated people eating in restaurants with no social distancing?
> I want my elderly parents to have a good quality of life, but I don't feel totally comfortable with my parents dining at restaurants frequently.


DH and I have been eating out at restaurants since we got vaccinated. That is one of the reasons we got vaccinated. Before that, we didn't even get take out. Cases have really dropped in our area. I feel safe eating out.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> What do you think about fully vaccinated people eating in restaurants with no social distancing?
> I want my elderly parents to have a good quality of life, but I don't feel totally comfortable with my parents dining at restaurants frequently.


Let me ask you first, assuming this is about your parents, would they take guidance from you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Let me ask you first, assuming this is about your parents, would they take guidance from you?


Not really, but sometimes they do. 
They think that once my DH and I are fully vaccinated,  that we would be able to all hang out with them like before covid. 
With the new variants popping up here and there,  I'm just not ready to go back to pre covid. I'm not sure if I'm being too paranoid.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Not really, but sometimes they do.
> They think that once my DH and I are fully vaccinated,  that we would be able to all hang out with them like before covid.
> With the new variants popping up here and there,  I'm just not ready to go back to pre covid. I'm not sure if I'm being too paranoid.


I get you. Just because the numbers are down where I am and I am vaccinated, I am not ready to go anywhere or do anything without giving it a little thought.

I have been going outdoors to eat mostly. I have eaten indoors a few times at less crowded restaurants. Would your parents consider outdoor seating? Definitely less risk. eta, I would not be  inclined to indoors at a restaurant with no distancing if it is a smaller place where they pack you in. I would try for an off peak time indoors. That might be a good option.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Not really, but sometimes they do.
> They think that once my DH and I are fully vaccinated,  that we would be able to all hang out with them like before covid.
> With the new variants popping up here and there,  I'm just not ready to go back to pre covid. I'm not sure if I'm being too paranoid.


Even if you got Pfizer or moderna it’s not 100% effective.

and part of this is also doing your part to limit the spread.. so even if you were 100% vaccinated doesn’t mean you can’t be a vehicle (... where is that article that talked about how long it lives on surfaces depending on the type of surface).

I wish there was a better answer then just keep on waiting and be patient... especially for the older folks who want to really enjoy and have quality time...

unfortunately this is the world we live in now. (I’m going a bit stir crazy and I categorize myself as an introvert but I still like to get out and explore... which I haven’t done in over a year)


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> Even if you got Pfizer or moderna it’s not 100% effective.
> 
> and part of this is also doing your part to limit the spread.. so even if you were 100% vaccinated doesn’t mean you can’t be a vehicle (... where is that article that talked about how long it lives on surfaces depending on the type of surface).
> 
> I wish there was a better answer then just keep on waiting and be patient... especially for the older folks who want to really enjoy and have quality time...
> 
> unfortunately this is the world we live in now. (I’m going a bit stir crazy and I categorize myself as an introvert but I still like to get out and explore... which I haven’t done in over a year)


Some of those older folks may think they don't have much time left in their lives, and they don't want to spend the rest of their lives locked inside their own homes.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I get you. Just because the numbers are down where I am and I am vaccinated, I am not ready to go anywhere or do anything without giving it a little thought.
> 
> I have been going outdoors to eat mostly. I have eaten indoors a few times at less crowded restaurants. Would your parents consider outdoor seating? Definitely less risk. eta, I would not be  inclined to indoors at a restaurant with no distancing if it is a smaller place where they pack you in. I would try for an off peak time indoors. That might be a good option.


Nearly every place we've gone that has dining indoors has the tables quite far apart and the servers are all wearing masks. They sanitize the tables after every patron. Some places have taken our contact information but no one has contacted us to tell us there has been a case of covid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Even if you got Pfizer or moderna it’s not 100% effective.
> 
> and part of this is also doing your part to limit the spread.. so even if you were 100% vaccinated doesn’t mean you can’t be a vehicle (... where is that article that talked about how long it lives on surfaces depending on the type of surface).
> 
> I wish there was a better answer then just keep on waiting and be patient... especially for the older folks who want to really enjoy and have quality time...
> 
> unfortunately this is the world we live in now. (I’m going a bit stir crazy and I categorize myself as an introvert but I still like to get out and explore... which I haven’t done in over a year)


Thank you. 
I basically tell the same thing to my parents.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Some of those older folks may think they don't have much time left in their lives, and they don't want to spend the rest of their lives locked inside their own homes.


Yeah. I agree.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Some of those older folks may think they don't have much time left in their lives, and they don't want to spend the rest of their lives locked inside their own homes.


Exactly what I was getting at I just didn’t feel like saying end of life. Some people are sensitive and I’ve learned to be more mindful of that here.

(when I say really enjoy and quality time)

and when I say explore I mean the world not just my backyard safely. Backyard not the actual backyard.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Not really, but sometimes they do.
> They think that once my DH and I are fully vaccinated,  that we would be able to all hang out with them like before covid.
> With the new variants popping up here and there,  I'm just not ready to go back to pre covid. I'm not sure if I'm being too paranoid.


You're most definitely not, especially when you consider the variants being far more contagious and deadlier on pre-elders


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> Nearly every place we've gone that has dining indoors has the tables quite far apart and the servers are all wearing masks. They sanitize the tables after every patron. Some places have taken our contact information but no one has contacted us to tell us there has been a case of covid.


My gym had a positive case the first day it reopened this year. It contacted all of us - which resulted a mad rush for pcr tests and we were exercising outdoors


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kevinaxx said:


> Exactly what I was getting at I just didn’t feel like saying end of life. Some people are sensitive and I’ve learned to be more mindful of that here.
> 
> (when I say really enjoy and quality time)
> 
> and when I say explore I mean the world not just my backyard safely. Backyard not the actual backyard.


Thank you for your posts I feel the same I don’t believe we will ever get back to the old normal and fear we won’t even be able to get to a tolerable new normal if people start eating out and holidaying like we all did before as it will just keep causing further waves - why can’t people learn? I am happy to give up eating out if I can spend quality time with my loved ones safely in our houses. I can do without shopping centres and holidays too I think we need a massive mindset change and accept we have to do a lot of things differently now or not at all to survive


----------



## whateve

We went to the food court in the mall for the first time since covid. Only 5 restaurants are still in business. The tables are spaced out at least 10 feet apart, the children's play area has been dismantled, and they have some tables outdoors in the parking lot.


----------



## limom

I have heard of someone getting Covid in my vaccinated age group in NYC. I don’t know which variants she has, she was not tested. But she is doing well and did not die.
As I have said before, I will still maintain hygiene routines(masking, washing hands and travel at less crowded times) however I will resume normal activities as the rest of New York State.
Eating at restaurant, shopping in person, working with others at times.
I can‘t live like a total recluse/hermit. And I am an introvert.


----------



## Clearblueskies

limom said:


> I have heard of someone getting Covid in my vaccinated age group in NYC. I don’t know which variants she has, she was not tested. But she is doing well and did not die.
> As I have said before, I will still maintain hygiene routines(masking, washing hands and travel at less crowded times) however I will resume normal activities as the rest of New York State.
> Eating at restaurant, shopping in person, working with others at times.
> I can‘t live like a total recluse/hermit. And I am an introvert.


Same here.  Gradually, as things improve I intend to get back to doing normal stuff.  Schools in my area have been open for weeks, shops and outdoor gatherings have been allowed for a few weeks and numbers of covid patients in hospital continue to fall, as so do reported deaths.  Vaccines continue to be rolled out and uptake is good.  We are not in the same place we were this time last year, when no one knew if it would even be possible to create a vaccine.  Things have moved on.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Lake Effect said:


> I was with my sister the other day and she said she was looking forward to things getting back to normal. All I could think is that it is going to be a long while if at all, to getting back to a pre-pandemic life. I am only trying to be realistic. Thing feel pretty normal where I live in Southern NJ. The numbers are coming down. I just can't shake the feeling that people will let their guard down just enough for a variant to get  a foot hold.  I just feel like we are in for at least one more big wave. And I would love to be wrong. Really I would.
> 
> My background is in rehabilitation/orthopedics, but I have just enough human biology under my belt to understand viral activity. So I limit my activities somewhat, keep a supply of masks and wash my hands!



We would get back to normal a lot faster if so many people weren't so deadset against getting vaccinated.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

whateve said:


> Nearly every place we've gone that has dining indoors has the tables quite far apart and the servers are all wearing masks. They sanitize the tables after every patron. Some places have taken our contact information but no one has contacted us to tell us there has been a case of covid.



My parents and I went to Cheddar's Sunday. We are all fully vaccinated. They didn't have people spread out, and it was quite crowded. All the servers were masked, tho.


----------



## Izzy_w

limom said:


> I have heard of someone getting Covid in my vaccinated age group in NYC. I don’t know which variants she has, she was not tested. But she is doing well and did not die.
> As I have said before, I will still maintain hygiene routines(masking, washing hands and travel at less crowded times) however I will resume normal activities as the rest of New York State.
> Eating at restaurant, shopping in person, working with others at times.
> I can‘t live like a total recluse/hermit. And I am an introvert.


Illinois has a "Bridge Phase," which is basically means that we can slowly open up restaurants, shops, gyms, increase gatherings at events (outdoor and indoor), but nothing is going to OPEN wide for a while until more people get vaccinated and hospitalization numbers go down. I am like you...I like to eat out with friends and family and have a drink. I will continue to mask up indoors, although not so much outdoors as long as it allows me to social distance, continue good hygiene, and go shopping here and there. But I think I am so into my "pandemic routine" that it might be hard to go back lol!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Dined out this weekend, after visiting the outlets, for the first time since October, I think, and went to my favourite local restaurant as usual.  Ate outdoors under a gazebo and had a really good time.  I missed their pina coladas!

ETA: don't miss the daily commute to the office four days a week though; I have to start going in one day a week starting this week.  Only upside is getting to rotate and flaunt my bags!


----------



## TC1

I just read "Due to circulating variants and vaccine hesitancy, the US may never each herd immunity" 
so, we are going to have to find a normal that works for each and every one of us. I miss travelling, sporting events, dinners and drinks with my friends, A LOT. I can't wait to resume those activities. I don't want to hide from the world and a virus.


----------



## canto bight

I took the train for the first time in over a year yesterday.  It was the most bizarre experience to get on such a quiet train with so few people on it and it just served as a harsh reminder that things may never be "normal" again.  It was an all around bizarre experience to walk around the city with so few people around me.


----------



## limom

canto bight said:


> I took the train for the first time in over a year yesterday.  It was the most bizarre experience to get on such a quiet train with so few people on it and it just served as a harsh reminder that things may never be "normal" again.  It was an all around bizarre experience to walk around the city with so few people around me.


Which part of the city were you at?
I recently was in Brooklyn Chinatown and it was packed. Same for Astoria. ( during Ramadan)


----------



## Chagall

If I had BOTH my shots, and no vulnerable family members, I would think differently. I would figure I had done my part, and with mask wearing and social distancing, I would resume, as much as possible my previous lifestyle. I would, as long as I wasn’t putting anyone else at risk, throw caution to the wind. This is no way to live!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Jahpson

I was under the impression that vaccination means that IF you catch the virus, your risk for hospitalization or death is lowered. 

I will be officially vaccinated this saturday but still plan to keep social distance, wash my hands and keep my nose and mouth covered.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jahpson said:


> I was under the impression that vaccination means that IF you catch the virus, your risk for hospitalization or death is lowered.
> 
> I will be officially vaccinated this saturday but still plan to keep social distance, wash my hands and keep my nose and mouth covered.



It does but it is not 100% effective - in the UK 1 in 25 of hospitalisation are people who have been vaccinated and are at least 3 weeks post vaccination - deemed vaccine failures


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> It does but it is not 100% effective - in the UK 1 in 25 of hospitalisation are people who have been vaccinated and are at least 3 weeks post vaccination - deemed vaccine failures


I wonder which vaccine.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

elvisfan4life said:


> It does but it is not 100% effective - in the UK 1 in 25 of hospitalisation are people who have been vaccinated and are at least 3 weeks post vaccination - deemed vaccine failures


Did those people have 1 or 2  shots? In the US you are not considered fully vaccinated until 2 weeks after your second shot when using Pfizer or Moderna.


----------



## pixiejenna

As of today I’m fully vaccinated 2 weeks after my second shot. I won’t be changing much I will continue to wear masks, continue extra hand washing, extra cleaning, social distancing. I might eat at a restaurant outside now and maybe do more outdoors activities. But I will still have a mask with me.

My states numbers still averaging 2000+ new cases a day a few times it dipped under the 2k mark but not much. I don’t understand why it’s not going lower since our state is also aggressively giving vaccines the 7 day average is 70,000 a day with 33% of the state fully vaccinated. They’re cautiously predicting that we’ll be open by July which is fully open no capacity limits. We currently still have a mask mandate in place I wonder if they will lift this in July.


----------



## whateve

Every place I go that offers vaccines has no lines. Vaccines are available to anyone without an appointment. Most drugstores in town have vaccines. DH said they were offering J&J at Walmart. He didn't understand why anyone would choose that one over Pfizer or Moderna.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have been fully vaccinated 7 weeks. If you compared what I do now to what I did pre-covid I would still seem to be on lockdown. But I have definitely let up a little. Basically been around 9 people total without masks. Flown but was required by my job. Been to 2 outdoor patio restaurants. One road trip. Being vaccinated has helped me to relax a little. To not worry that any mistake I make is going to result in my death. So it honestly has helped my mental health more than anything. However I am preparing for the wave this fall.


----------



## canto bight

Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?


----------



## whateve

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?


Not me. I'm happy to go back to normal. But if I was working from home during lockdown and had to go back to commuting, I might feel differently. There are some stresses that are reduced when you can stay home. On the other hand, so many of the things I enjoy require me leaving the house, like eating out, wearing my beautiful clothes and carrying my beautiful purses.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?


I am personally scared to go back to a more “normal” lifestyle.  Although fully vaccinated (and hubby will be as of this weekend), cases are still high and kids aren’t vaccinated.  I also feel guilty wanting to go to the store to go shopping for clothing.   It makes me nervous that things will be opening up more soon and cases are around 1500 cases a day in my state.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm curious do any of you work for someone who is or might require you be vaccinated against Covid to work there?  My employer has been throwing the idea around. I believe they are waiting to see how a few lawsuits play out in the USA here soon. I am ok with it as I have already had my vaccination and would feel much better working in a small enclosed place with co workers who have also.


----------



## pixiejenna

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?



My SIL already has anxiety over the idea of having to go back to work in person. She has been working from home for over a year now and wants to keep it that way. The state that they live in has been one of the most strict in the country and still have major restrictions in place. It will probably not happen for a long time due to the state’s restrictions. I think that working from home has made her job less irritating.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> I just read "Due to circulating variants and vaccine hesitancy, the US may never each herd immunity"
> so, we are going to have to find a normal that works for each and every one of us. I miss travelling, sporting events, dinners and drinks with my friends, A LOT. I can't wait to resume those activities. I don't want to hide from the world and a virus.


Yes they said covid will stay with us for a few more years


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> My SIL already has anxiety over the idea of having to go back to work in person. She has been working from home for over a year now and wants to keep it that way. The state that they live in has been one of the most strict in the country and still have major restrictions in place. It will probably not happen for a long time due to the state’s restrictions. I think that working from home has made her job less irritating.


My daughter is saving so much money in gas, parking and the commute time by working at home. At the beginning of lockdown, they cut her salary 10%. I hope if they make her go back to work in the office, they will increase the salary. I believe they told her that by July they hope to have most people back in the office. I think some of these jobs don't really require people to be in an office but maybe they feel they can monitor their work better there.


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?


Me! Both myself and my friend plan to wear masks for rhe remainder of the year. My reason is because I'm immune compromised, super spreader, relapsed 3xs last year before experiencing muscle problems in Nov (8 months after contracting the virus and losing the natural antibodies). Said muscle problems freefalled to shoulder paralysis until I received my covid shot a few weeks ago. Health freefalled this year. Brain fog, synapses misfiring and unable to occasional find the right word, much less right it. Sleeping for 12-18 hrs daily. Spend weekends mostly hibernating. Oh yes, let's not forget covid face - imagine a human bobble head. I don't want to catch it again. Especially since the vaccine only helps 30-40% long haulers. It made my preexisting autoimmune disease acute. I could only stay awake to work and basically forgone anything beyond feeding myself and pet. 

My friend works in a hospital and sees what covid did to patients for the past year. She has elderly parents.

Come to think of it, no one in my covid "bubble" doesn't want to give up wearing a mask. But we all have varying reasons. One is in biology, specifically infectious diseases.  The other is a new aunt to a newborn. And the other also has elder parents with underlying health conditions. 

We all have people we don't want to put at risk. When I found out I got sick, all I could think of was the family next door because we have a shared heating vent. I would never forgive myself if I ever passed the disease to them 

This is our new normal for the time being and we have no plans on letting up any time this year. I caught it from the office and so will work remote as much as possible for as long as possible.

I spoke to the few that have been in the office and they all complain that the air is dry because it's not being circulated at all. They are just keeping the windows and doors shut. Smart


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I wonder which vaccine.



At the time of the report it was only Oxford and Pfizer given here - moderna is just beginning but we have tiny stocks so will be given to under 30s who can’t have Oxford. Health workers and care home residents had Pfizer but most elderly will have had Oxford due to logistics - Pfizer needs cooler fridges so here is mainly given at large centres most elderly are vaccinated by their own doctors without that kind of fridge


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntiqueShopper said:


> Did those people have 1 or 2  shots? In the US you are not considered fully vaccinated until 2 weeks after your second shot when using Pfizer or Moderna.



You seem to have it under control there sadly the Uk hasn’t


----------



## elvisfan4life

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?



Completely I look at the world differently now and travel is a no for me - the uk is very multi cultural and we have had 30-40 000 peopld a month flying to India and Pakistan jan - Marc while we were meant to be in lockdown - I’m sorry but that is just wrong -I believe it is just spreading the virus and variants - many of those people who have gone to visit relatives are now coming back via turkey and so avoiding the quarantine rules - and the Indian mutant variants are surging in the uk


----------



## hermes_lemming

For those interested in the efficiency of the vaccine against the variants, this was just published in Qatar for Pfizer:

89.5% against the British Variant
75% against the South African Variant
97.4% against severe/fatality

Efficiency against the double mutant variant in India tbd


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> For those interested in the efficiency of the vaccine against the variants, this was just published in Qatar for Pfizer:
> 
> 89.5% against the British Variant
> 75% against the South African Variant
> 97.4% against severe/fatality
> 
> Efficiency against the double mutant variant in India tbd


Excellent news.
Did they figure out how soon would a booster be needed?


----------



## mzbaglady1

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?


For me I definitely don't want to do crowded events unless I pay premium for a private area. I will keep wearing a mask. Before covid I knew how to shop without crowds. I'm traveling  and vacationing off peak times again to avoid crowds.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> Every place I go that offers vaccines has no lines. Vaccines are available to anyone without an appointment. Most drugstores in town have vaccines. *DH said they were offering J&J at Walmart. He didn't understand why anyone would choose that one over Pfizer or Moderna.*



For some people it is difficult enough to convince them to go in for one injection. J&J is perfect for people who cannot be relied on go back and get a followup booster. People who don't have ready access to transportation to the vaccination site might also prefer a one-and-done route.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This will make you smile. And laugh too. It's a brilliant ad.


https://www.adweek.com/brand-market...FpZwAG_0M_J2axu3kdUTIw1mPZH5-827NigJWLs5f9tts


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> Excellent news.
> Did they figure out how soon would a booster be needed?


Not yet.  Moderna is trying to produce one for the Olympics


----------



## redney

LOL, what is "normal" post-pandemic? We will be living in a new normal which means different things for different people. The virus will still be around, it will not be like 2019 for a number of years, I suspect. In the US, we will not reach herd immunity anytime soon. It's funny, those who were promoting herd immunity last year as the virus ran rampant, are now the same preventing herd immunity this year. 

For me, I will continue to mask and keep distance in public spaces. Will see people outdoors this summer, but not inside. Not interested in/ready for indoor dining or air travel for a while. Companies are calling employees back to the office, although many blogs and studies I've read recently point to anticipated employee attrition if a 5 day return is mandatory. This is for even "attractive" employers like Google, Microsoft, etc.


----------



## limom

They are offering free Mets and Yankees tickets, free beers in exchange for the jabs right now  
Hey, whatever it takes.


----------



## ChaneLisette

elvisfan4life said:


> It does but it is not 100% effective - in the UK 1 in 25 of hospitalisation are people who have been vaccinated and are at least 3 weeks post vaccination - deemed vaccine failures


I know of 2 people with Covid breakthrough cases. 

1. 60-year old woman, tested Covid positive 45+ days after having second dose of Moderna, she has severe preexisting conditions, currently hospitalized with low oxygen. 

2. 40-year old man, tested Covid positive 20 days after J&J vaccine, healthy and no preexisting conditions, was hospitalized for 10 days and is finally home and doing better.


----------



## LemonDrop

New Normal for me:
Wear a mask indoors while required. Then after that requirement is lifted have a mask handy for any time I am interacting with someone.  Outdoor dining (which I love anyway).  Mask all winter. Travel on airplanes. I won't be going to crowded bars, concerts, or shows so I feel cutting all of that out and taking an airplane flight here and there is a good compromise. I will continue to stay vaccinated.


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> You seem to have it under control there sadly the Uk hasn’t


UK cases vs US cases according to Johns Hopkins


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> They are offering free Mets and Yankees tickets, free beers in exchange for the jabs right now
> Hey, whatever it takes.


I saw you can get vaccinated AT a Mariners game on the news


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> For some people it is difficult enough to convince them to go in for one injection. J&J is perfect for people who cannot be relied on go back and get a followup booster. People who don't have ready access to transportation to the vaccination site might also prefer a one-and-done route.


I don't think transportation was an issue as this Walmart isn't near a bus route. I told him I bet it is because he didn't want to have to get more than one shot, or he wanted or needed his protection to be at its maximum the soonest. Or maybe getting a vaccination was a requirement of a job so the quickest and easiest was his choice. DH thinks that if you only get one Pfizer or Moderna you are still better protected than with J&J.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Everyone in my family bubble is now vaccinated except for my 9 month old grandson.   We haven't changed anything really, because our highest priority is keeping him safe. I expect it will be early 2022 before small children can be vaccinated and we can do things like gather with other people.   Personally,  I  haven't been sick with a cold or anything for the past year, and I rather like that.  I would like to keep wearing a mask in public if the result is no more colds or flu.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> I don't think transportation was an issue as this Walmart isn't near a bus route. I told him I bet it is because he didn't want to have to get more than one shot, or he wanted or needed his protection to be at its maximum the soonest. Or maybe getting a vaccination was a requirement of a job so the quickest and easiest was his choice. DH thinks that if you only get one Pfizer or Moderna you are still better protected than with J&J.



The most important thing is to get vaccinated. Whichever vaccine is used, you and society in general is better off. I can't see getting too worked up over the brand. I was happy to get Pfizer but if I had been offered J&J first I would not have turned it down. Apparently vaccine elitism has become an issue to the extent that it has become the subject of humor. I saw this article yesterday, enjoy! 

*Pfizer Snobs Are Wrong. Johnson & Johnson Is the Coolest Vaccine.*
Social media is rife with vaccine braggarts claiming allegiance to #TeamPfizer or the #ModernaGang. You’d think I’d be jealous, since I didn’t get either of those vaccines. I got the vax that youths on TikTok are comparing to a flip phone. But guess what? I’m sitting over here, chuckling at those chumps and their two-shot vaccines. Why? I’m a one-shotter, baby. I received the coolest, the most efficient, the least painful, and the most elite vaccine of all. I’m J&J, all the way.

“Oh, my Pfizer vaccine is _cool_,” I hear you saying. Let me raise my arm, which only received a single shot so it doesn’t hurt to do so, in order to stroke my chin in thought. What makes a product cool? Exclusivity, of course. The product you covet is the product you can’t get: the limited-run sneaker, the screenprint in an edition of 50, the makeup collection that sells out in an hour. Well, what could be more exclusive than a vaccine that the FDA literally _wouldn’t let you take_ for half of April? (The pause, to check out a rare but dangerous clotting side effect, was lifted April 23; experts suggest that women under 50 who don’t have another reason to take the J&J vaccine and who can access Pfizer or Moderna might want to choose those instead.)

Even before the hiatus, the numbers didn’t lie: When J&J was paused, only about 7 million shots had been given in the United States. That’s basically a limited edition compared with the more than 200 million Pfizer and Moderna shots that have been doled out willy-nilly. Think of J&J as the boutique vaccine, and Pfizer as the Target jab. Sweetie, that shot looks lovely on _you_, of course, but I’ve heard they’ll give it to just about anyone—even _teenagers_, ew.

Yet while I bask in my status as a J&J one-shotter, I can also rest assured that my vaccine of choice will, in the long run, drive vaccine equity around the world. One dose, not two, and stable with a regular old refrigerator: That’s why officials are counting on the J&J shot to increase vaccination rates in rural and low-income neighborhoods, and why hundreds of millions of J&J vaccines will soon be delivered to COVAX, the global vaccine initiative. An elite vaccine that somehow is _also_ the vaccine of the people? Mmm, I love that for me.

“Each time I got my Moderna vaccine, I posted a selfie,” you brag. Oh, _each_ time? Funny, because I’m not sure I’ve mentioned yet that I only had to make _one_ trip to the Lubber Run Community Center to get my _one_ Johnson & Johnson shot. If I asked a child the number of times she wished to have a sharp needle stuck into her arm, she’d know the correct answer: zero. Which is closer to zero, one (the number of shots of the J&J vaccine I got) or two (the number of shots of the Pfizer vaccine you got)? The answer is one, the number of shots of the J&J vaccine I got. One is basically _half_ as many as two. Not only is that half as many sharp needles piercing your skin, that’s half as many carbon-burning drives to the vaccine site, half as many hours spent standing in line, half as many chances to feel gross side effects.

Most importantly, getting the J&J vaccine means _way less time until you’re fully vaccinated_. I hope you had a great time at your second vaccine appointment, I truly do. The selfie looks great. You know what _I_ was doing three to four weeks after my first shot? Hugging my fellow J&J vaccinated friends in their living room. I can’t wait to hug you—like, a month from now or whatever.

“My Pfizer vaccine is stronger because it’s 95 percent effective,” you bleat. I admit that’s very good! But the numbers are complicated—Pfizer trials took place in populations where virus variants had not yet taken hold, for starters. I might argue that the actual vaccine liquid in each J&J shot is more efficient than Pfizer because, if you _really_ think about it, there’s 66 effectiveness percentages in a J&J shot, while each Pfizer shot only has 47.5 effectiveness percentages. You might argue in response that this is ridiculous, that’s not actually how vaccine efficiency works, and I would grudgingly agree, but then I would counter that what _really_ matters is the reduction in risk of _dying of COVID_, which is frankly the big thing I’m worried about overall: dying. That risk reduction is the same in all three vaccines: 100 percent.

What’s truly standing in the way of J&J achieving the prestige it deserves is that no one has come up with a good hashtag for it. The ampersand is an impediment, for sure. And to say one is “getting Johnsoned” does not emit the high-class tone, to say the least, of “getting Pfizered.” But that’s OK. We J&J folks are happy keeping quiet about ours, the best vaccine. That’s why, when I meet my fellow J&J recipients on the street (unmasked, thanks, CDC!), we play it cool. Just a subtle nod, maybe an index finger and thumb hooked in an unmistakable _J _shape. (No, that’s not an _L_. Totally different.) Sometimes we whistle a little of “Lose Yourself” as we pass. You only get one shot, after all.









						Johnson & Johnson Is the Cool Vaccine
					

I'm a one-shotter, baby.




					slate.com


----------



## Coach Superfan

ChaneLisette said:


> I know of 2 people with Covid breakthrough cases.
> 
> 1. 60-year old woman, tested Covid positive 45+ days after having second dose of Moderna, she has severe preexisting conditions, currently hospitalized with low oxygen.
> 
> 2. 40-year old man, tested Covid positive 20 days after J&J vaccine, healthy and no preexisting conditions, was hospitalized for 10 days and is finally home and doing better.



Wow, imagine how severe their complications would be without having had the vaccine. There's no guarantee those who are fully vaccinated won't get infected, especially with all the new strains that are present and those continuing to mutate. Having the vaccine will prevent you from dying if you do catch it.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Redbirdhermes said:


> Everyone in my family bubble is now vaccinated except for my 9 month old grandson.   We haven't changed anything really, because our highest priority is keeping him safe. I expect it will be early 2022 before small children can be vaccinated and we can do things like gather with other people.   Personally,  I  haven't been sick with a cold or anything for the past year, and I rather like that.  I would like to keep wearing a mask in public if the result is no more colds or flu.



Yes!! I commute on public transit and have shared office spaces. It would be so wonderful if the US could adopt the customs of Asian countries and have people who have sick wear masks before going out (and coughing) in shared spaces.


----------



## rugchomp

I didn't get to see my family for months and it sucks, now that many of us had our vaccines completed and the others on their 2nd jab maybe we'll get to see each other soon.


----------



## Coach Superfan

canto bight said:


> Does anyone else who has been on fairly strict lockdown think that it will be psychologically hard to go back to a more "normal" world and "normal" lifestyle?



What does a "normal" lifestyle look like to you ladies/gents? 

I think it will psychologically be almost impossible to get back to "Normal" within the next few years. In the US, since herd immunity is not likely (or even in your respective states), I personally suspect that with lower rates of infections and minimal deaths, businesses will be able to open up maybe to what they were before the pandemic. I suspect that the mask mandate will go away, but it will also be normalized for those who continue to take the precaution of wearing them such as for young kids. I have two and it is likely that the vaccine will not be approved for them for another 1-2 years given their ages so I definitely would have them continue to wear their masks. I support continuing stringent disinfection and cleaning routines. Prior to the pandemic I wiped common surfaces down with my own purell (such as restaurant tables, high chairs, amusement park rides; avoided touching doorknobs). Adopting those practices during the pandemic was not a stretch for me (plus I wasn't out panicking looking for purell or lysol wipes at stores lol) and I will continue to do these things.


----------



## limom

Speaking of wipes, they went from 70 counts to 30. 
Purell stayed the same


----------



## TC1

Canada has approved the Pfizer vaccine for anyone 12 and up. We are in a horrid 3rd wave, especially in AB where counts are the highest in North America...so it seems the're planning to try to get the kids vaxxed too.
My province (SK) had issued a re-open plan, based on 70% of the population being vaccinated.


----------



## LemonDrop

Coach Superfan said:


> What does a "normal" lifestyle look like to you ladies/gents?
> 
> I think it will psychologically be almost impossible to get back to "Normal" within the next few years. In the US, since herd immunity is not likely (or even in your respective states), I personally suspect that with lower rates of infections and minimal deaths, businesses will be able to open up maybe to what they were before the pandemic. I suspect that the mask mandate will go away, but it will also be normalized for those who continue to take the precaution of wearing them such as for young kids. I have two and it is likely that the vaccine will not be approved for them for another 1-2 years given their ages so I definitely would have them continue to wear their masks. I support continuing stringent disinfection and cleaning routines. Prior to the pandemic I wiped common surfaces down with my own purell (such as restaurant tables, high chairs, amusement park rides; avoided touching doorknobs). Adopting those practices during the pandemic was not a stretch for me (plus I wasn't out panicking looking for purell or lysol wipes at stores lol) and I will continue to do these things.


There has to come a point where the USA realizes everyone who is getting the vaccine has gotten it and those who haven't. Good luck. I think we have to be near the point where masks are optional. However I am tired of wearing a mask when there is no one around me for 100 feet.  I will wear a mask around strangers and people I'm speaking with (cashiers and waitresses) to be respectful. But it's time to just let those who refuse to get a vaccine in my country get the virus.


----------



## Coach Superfan

TC1 said:


> Canada has approved the Pfizer vaccine for anyone 12 and up. We are in a horrid 3rd wave, especially in AB where counts are the highest in North America...so it seems the're planning to try to get the kids vaxxed too.
> My province (SK) had issued a re-open plan, based on 70% of the population being vaccinated.



That's great (the re-open plan, not the horrid 3rd wave). I've heard that in Canada you guys are spacing out the administration of the two doses further than 3 weeks Pfizer/4 weeks Moderna in order to be able to distribute the first dose to a larger population. Good strategy. Is that true? Some protection for a higher % of the population seems more logical than full protection for few.


----------



## PANda_USC

The pandemic has definitely impacted my lifestyle. I think I posted in this thread a few months ago? and I have some updates now that the situation in San Francisco County has changed. We've moved to yellow tier with more things opening up, more folx having received the vaccine, etc. While all of these changes feel (and are) huge, I am experiencing a significant amount of social anxiety meeting up with people (vaccinated friends and family, generally outdoors). And well, the virus hasn't gone away so I'm cautiously optimistic.

I think that throughout the pandemic, I created a safe, contained emotional bubble to maintain my mental health during a very stressful and uncertain period, and now that I'm starting to see friends and family again, it seems I've forgotten how to socialize with folx in-person..and am overthinking everything I do or say, :\. Feeling overwhelmed, >_<


----------



## Coach Superfan

LemonDrop said:


> There has to come a point where the USA realizes everyone who is getting the vaccine has gotten it and those who haven't. Good luck. I think we have to be near the point where masks are optional. However I am tired of wearing a mask when there is no one around me for 100 feet.  I will wear a mask around strangers and people I'm speaking with (cashiers and waitresses) to be respectful. But it's time to just let those who refuse to get a vaccine in my country get the virus.



I totally agree. I am a huge supporter of the efficacy of vaccines, but I'm not gonna waste my time trying to convince people that they must get one because the population that won't already has a bias. 

I am all for following the rules in businesses and where necessary, but I don't wear a mask when I'm outdoors by myself or when I go running. Some of this is common sense.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

[deleted by poster]


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-mania said:


> The most important thing is to get vaccinated. Whichever vaccine is used, you and society in general is better off. I can't see getting too worked up over the brand. I was happy to get Pfizer but if I had been offered J&J first I would not have turned it down. Apparently vaccine elitism has become an issue to the extent that it has become the subject of humor. I saw this article yesterday, enjoy!
> 
> *Pfizer Snobs Are Wrong. Johnson & Johnson Is the Coolest Vaccine.*
> Social media is rife with vaccine braggarts claiming allegiance to #TeamPfizer or the #ModernaGang. You’d think I’d be jealous, since I didn’t get either of those vaccines. I got the vax that youths on TikTok are comparing to a flip phone. But guess what? I’m sitting over here, chuckling at those chumps and their two-shot vaccines. Why? I’m a one-shotter, baby. I received the coolest, the most efficient, the least painful, and the most elite vaccine of all. I’m J&J, all the way.
> 
> “Oh, my Pfizer vaccine is _cool_,” I hear you saying. Let me raise my arm, which only received a single shot so it doesn’t hurt to do so, in order to stroke my chin in thought. What makes a product cool? Exclusivity, of course. The product you covet is the product you can’t get: the limited-run sneaker, the screenprint in an edition of 50, the makeup collection that sells out in an hour. Well, what could be more exclusive than a vaccine that the FDA literally _wouldn’t let you take_ for half of April? (The pause, to check out a rare but dangerous clotting side effect, was lifted April 23; experts suggest that women under 50 who don’t have another reason to take the J&J vaccine and who can access Pfizer or Moderna might want to choose those instead.)
> 
> Even before the hiatus, the numbers didn’t lie: When J&J was paused, only about 7 million shots had been given in the United States. That’s basically a limited edition compared with the more than 200 million Pfizer and Moderna shots that have been doled out willy-nilly. Think of J&J as the boutique vaccine, and Pfizer as the Target jab. Sweetie, that shot looks lovely on _you_, of course, but I’ve heard they’ll give it to just about anyone—even _teenagers_, ew.
> 
> Yet while I bask in my status as a J&J one-shotter, I can also rest assured that my vaccine of choice will, in the long run, drive vaccine equity around the world. One dose, not two, and stable with a regular old refrigerator: That’s why officials are counting on the J&J shot to increase vaccination rates in rural and low-income neighborhoods, and why hundreds of millions of J&J vaccines will soon be delivered to COVAX, the global vaccine initiative. An elite vaccine that somehow is _also_ the vaccine of the people? Mmm, I love that for me.
> 
> “Each time I got my Moderna vaccine, I posted a selfie,” you brag. Oh, _each_ time? Funny, because I’m not sure I’ve mentioned yet that I only had to make _one_ trip to the Lubber Run Community Center to get my _one_ Johnson & Johnson shot. If I asked a child the number of times she wished to have a sharp needle stuck into her arm, she’d know the correct answer: zero. Which is closer to zero, one (the number of shots of the J&J vaccine I got) or two (the number of shots of the Pfizer vaccine you got)? The answer is one, the number of shots of the J&J vaccine I got. One is basically _half_ as many as two. Not only is that half as many sharp needles piercing your skin, that’s half as many carbon-burning drives to the vaccine site, half as many hours spent standing in line, half as many chances to feel gross side effects.
> 
> Most importantly, getting the J&J vaccine means _way less time until you’re fully vaccinated_. I hope you had a great time at your second vaccine appointment, I truly do. The selfie looks great. You know what _I_ was doing three to four weeks after my first shot? Hugging my fellow J&J vaccinated friends in their living room. I can’t wait to hug you—like, a month from now or whatever.
> 
> “My Pfizer vaccine is stronger because it’s 95 percent effective,” you bleat. I admit that’s very good! But the numbers are complicated—Pfizer trials took place in populations where virus variants had not yet taken hold, for starters. I might argue that the actual vaccine liquid in each J&J shot is more efficient than Pfizer because, if you _really_ think about it, there’s 66 effectiveness percentages in a J&J shot, while each Pfizer shot only has 47.5 effectiveness percentages. You might argue in response that this is ridiculous, that’s not actually how vaccine efficiency works, and I would grudgingly agree, but then I would counter that what _really_ matters is the reduction in risk of _dying of COVID_, which is frankly the big thing I’m worried about overall: dying. That risk reduction is the same in all three vaccines: 100 percent.
> 
> What’s truly standing in the way of J&J achieving the prestige it deserves is that no one has come up with a good hashtag for it. The ampersand is an impediment, for sure. And to say one is “getting Johnsoned” does not emit the high-class tone, to say the least, of “getting Pfizered.” But that’s OK. We J&J folks are happy keeping quiet about ours, the best vaccine. That’s why, when I meet my fellow J&J recipients on the street (unmasked, thanks, CDC!), we play it cool. Just a subtle nod, maybe an index finger and thumb hooked in an unmistakable _J _shape. (No, that’s not an _L_. Totally different.) Sometimes we whistle a little of “Lose Yourself” as we pass. You only get one shot, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson & Johnson Is the Cool Vaccine
> 
> 
> I'm a one-shotter, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com


Seriously.    how sad is someones life that they would ever find pride or some kind of self worth in the damn vaccine they got??? People need to get out, travel, see the world, make something of their life.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Coach Superfan said:


> I totally agree. I am a huge supporter of the efficacy of vaccines, but I'm not gonna waste my time trying to convince people that they must get one because the population that won't already has a bias.
> 
> I am all for following the rules in businesses and where necessary, but I don't wear a mask when I'm outdoors by myself or when I go running. Some of this is common sense.



I feel like the whole "masks outdoors" is a red herring brought on by politicians. There are some places (like downtown NYC, Chicago) where wearing a mask outdoors is courteous because you cannot be 6 feet away from people on sidewalks. However, for vast majority of this country (in terms of land mass), that is not the case. And, I don't know of any suburban location in my extremely blue state that has required masks outdoors. Only in the City, where it actually could help.


----------



## LemonDrop

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Unfortunately, the problem with this mindset is that there are people who cannot get the vaccine (e.g., allergic) who would also be affected. And, allowing only vaccinated individuals to take their masks off makes mask enforcement basically impossible, because anyone can just say they're vaccinated.


But what about the people allergic to the flu shot?  We all have special things about us. And I feel sorry for those who cannot get a vaccine because of allergies. However at some point the world has to go on.  I don't want to wear a mask and social distance for 10 years because half the people in my country believe in their own science and 0.0001% is allergic.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Coach Superfan said:


> Wow, imagine how severe their complications would be without having had the vaccine. There's no guarantee those who are fully vaccinated won't get infected, especially with all the new strains that are present and those continuing to mutate. Having the vaccine will prevent you from dying if you do catch it.


I totally agree. All I can hope is that the vaccine I have now will protect me from serious complications and death.


----------



## Chagall

Canada is the first (only?) country in the world to spread the first and second shots out by four months. Now we are the first to approve the Pfizer shot for children 12 years and up. An independent Canadian study indicated it is safe. Another first for us in the vaccination rollout plan. Don’t know if this is good or bad.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Canada is the first (only?) country in the world to spread the first and second shots out by four months. Now we are the first to approve the Pfizer shot for children 12 years and up. An independent Canadian study indicated it is safe. Another first for us in the vaccination rollout plan. Don’t know if this is good or bad.



So let me get this straight, it's more crucial in Canada to get a 12-year-old their first shot than it is to get a 70-year-old their second shot?


----------



## LemonDrop

Chagall said:


> Canada is the first (only?) country in the world to spread the first and second shots out by four months. Now we are the first to approve the Pfizer shot for children 12 years and up. An independent Canadian study indicated it is safe. Another first for us in the vaccination rollout plan. Don’t know if this is good or bad.


It might be good that Canada is focusing on children NOW.  Whatever variant is in India it is killing children.  I fear the USA is in a daydream and keeps repeating to themselves "kids can't get it.  kids can't get it."  My best friend seems to just zone out when I talk about India.  Still in a USA safety bubble. Apparently forgetting that Wuhan China seemed like some far off place to her a year ago. Everyone in the USA is separated from India by a couple friends and a few airplane flights.


----------



## Chagall

_.!83 _


bag-mania said:


> So let me get this straight, it's more crucial in Canada to get a 12-year-old their first shot than it is to get a 70-year-old their second shot?


Of course not and I didn’t say that. My only concern is that the vaccine be throughly tested to make sure it is safe for kids that young. Also if all the adults had their shots then the kids would automatically be safe!


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> So let me get this straight, it's more crucial in Canada to get a 12-year-old their first shot than it is to get a 70-year-old their second shot?


Well, somebody is spreading it in all the schools - looking at all the school exposure bulletins, I’d assume it’s not all teachers testing positive for covid. 
That's in my province, I think it’s different where @Chagall is located but kids are all in school here for in-person learning.


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, somebody is spreading it in all the schools - looking at all the school exposure bulletins, I’d assume it’s not all teachers testing positive for covid.
> That's in my province, I think it’s different where @Chagall is located but kids are all in school here for in-person learning.


All schools in Ontario are closed until next year. Online learning only. They are not sure if the schools will reopen in the fall.


----------



## limom

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Unfortunately, the problem with this mindset is that there are people who cannot get the vaccine (e.g., allergic) who would also be affected. And, allowing only vaccinated individuals to take their masks off makes mask enforcement basically impossible, because anyone can just say they're vaccinated.


Then the person must use extreme precautions.
They can’t really on others, imho


----------



## arnott

I registered for my Vaccine one week ago and still have not heard anything back about when I can book my appointment.  How long does it usually take to get a reply in Canada?


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> _.!83 _
> 
> Of course not and I didn’t say that. My only concern is that the vaccine be throughly tested to make sure it is safe for kids that young. Also if all the adults had their shots then the kids would automatically be safe!



I'm just trying to figure out their strategy in doing it before they have the adults sorted out. As you said, if all of the adults were vaccinated the kids would be safer. Still concerned that the four month wait between vaccinations will cost them in effectiveness.


----------



## Chagall

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Unfortunately, the problem with this mindset is that there are people who cannot get the vaccine (e.g., allergic) who would also be affected. And, allowing only vaccinated individuals to take their masks off makes mask enforcement basically impossible, because anyone can just say they're vaccinated.


I heard somewhere that after people get their second shot they will receive a card indicating that fact. Even then you would probably have people ‘forgetting’ their card when they went out. Of forging them.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Ugh, Harpers Bazaar is gushing about that lame screened back photo.
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out their strategy in doing it before they have the adults sorted out. As you said, if all of the adults were vaccinated the kids would be safer. Still concerned that the four month wait between vaccinations will cost them in effectiveness.


I guess it all comes down to the vaccine shortage here and trying to spread the shots around. Kids are getting sick, true, but far far less than older people. I think there is pressure from the parents to get the kids back to school, especially if they are returning to work. It all comes down to politics. I hear you on the four month spread between shots. It goes against everything the drug companies recommend. It continues to be a real bone of contention for me.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I registered for my Vaccine one week ago and still have not heard anything back about when I can book my appointment.  How long does it usually take to get a reply in Canada?


Every province is managing their own. We didn't have to "register" here first. Contact whomever you registered with to follow up (I imagine)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

Coach Superfan said:


> That's great (the re-open plan, not the horrid 3rd wave). I've heard that in Canada you guys are spacing out the administration of the two doses further than 3 weeks Pfizer/4 weeks Moderna in order to be able to distribute the first dose to a larger population. Good strategy. Is that true? Some protection for a higher % of the population seems more logical than full protection for few.


It is true we started with that strategy. It "seems" like the month of May is going to be when there is a lot more accessibility (where I am) to second doses. So I don't *think* it'll be 4 months..Again, each province is distributing their allotment at their own rate.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I guess it all comes down to the vaccine shortage here and trying to spread the shots around. Kids are getting sick, true, but far far less than older people. I think there is pressure from the parents to get the kids back to school, especially if they are returning to work. It all comes down to politics. I hear you on the four month spread between shots. It goes against everything the drug companies recommend. It continues to be a real bone of contention for me.



I don't blame you. They are basing their decisions on conjecture. They have no way of knowing for sure how quickly the protection from the first shot will fall without receiving the booster in the recommended timeframe. A one-dose Pfizer vaccine recipient might be 90% protected now, but in another month or two it might have dropped to 70–80% protected or even less.


----------



## Coach Superfan

bag-mania said:


> So let me get this straight, it's more crucial in Canada to get a 12-year-old their first shot than it is to get a 70-year-old their second shot?



Older populations fall under the higher risk category. I can't speak to Canada's procedures, but generally the older population is in a higher priority to receive both dosages. Also, depending on the child's age, the dosage may be different, so you're not comparing apples to apples. 

Does anyone know more about the dosage that is being tested on kids aged 12+? Is it the same as the vaccines that have already been approved for adults or have they tweaked the dosage during testing?


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> I don't blame you. They are basing their decisions on conjecture. They have no way of knowing for sure how quickly the protection from the first shot will fall without receiving the booster in the recommended timeframe. A one-dose Pfizer vaccine recipient might be 90% protected now, but in another month or two it might have dropped to 70–80% protected or even less.


I know, it is really taking a gamble. It leaves you in a situation where you are neither here nor there. Are you protected enough to resume life after one shot, or do you have to wait four months. Will the coverage be as good after the second shot if it is delayed for so long. The politicians never mention this. They talk about how quickly everyone is being vaccinated, but neglect to mention that it’s  with just one shot.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> Then the person must use extreme precautions.
> They can’t really on others, imho


Unfortunately one of the main reasons that everyone who can should get the vaccine to protect those who can’t.  Those with autoimmune issues, allergies, etc need everyone who can to go out and get vaccinated.  When one gets vaccinated he/she is protecting himself/herself and others.


----------



## TC1

Coach Superfan said:


> Older populations fall under the higher risk category. I can't speak to Canada's procedures, but generally the older population is in a higher priority to receive both dosages. Also, depending on the child's age, the dosage may be different, so you're not comparing apples to apples.
> 
> Does anyone know more about the dosage that is being tested on kids aged 12+? Is it the same as the vaccines that have already been approved for adults or have they tweaked the dosage during testing?


It's the same 2 dose regimen used for adults.


----------



## arnott

My Backstreet Boys concert just got rescheduled a second time to Wednesday, August 24, 2022.  I requested a refund this time!  So that's 3 concerts I'm getting/got refunds for.  Celine Dion, Matchbox 20, and Backstreet Boys!


----------



## arnott

So I just got an email that my orientation for my new job is this Monday!  Part of the email says, "Please also provide an ID photo in electronic format. Please see the attached information sheet on how to take the photo." What in the hell?! I looked at the information sheet and they want me to take my own selfie for the photo ID! Is this common?  I've never had to do this before, and I usually look a hot mess in selfies!


----------



## canto bight

arnott said:


> So I just got an email that my orientation for my new job is this Monday!  Part of the email says, "Please also provide an ID photo in electronic format. Please see the attached information sheet on how to take the photo." What in the hell?! I looked at the information sheet and they want to to take my own selfie for the photo ID! Is this common?   I've never had to do this before, and I usually look a hot mess in selfies!



Yes, my company has been doing this for the last year for new employees and current employees who need new badges.


----------



## pixiejenna

Have someone else take your picture if it helps. They probably want to avoid people taking off their masks to take pictures for their photo ID badge.


----------



## arnott

canto bight said:


> Yes, my company has been doing this for the last year for new employees and current employees who need new badges.




Just for the last year?  So I wonder if this has anything to do with Covid.


----------



## pixiejenna

It will be weird to to finally get to see the real faces of people you work with. Our managers rotate a lot and for those who’ve come since covid they’ll have employees come up to them and talk to them in the parking lot and their like who the hell is this person? Because they never seen their faces they don’t know who it is until they start talking lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Have someone else take your picture if it helps. They probably want to avoid people taking off their masks to take pictures for their photo ID badge.




I just looked at the sample photos they provided for what my photo should look like!  Apparently everyone in my new office looks like a model with a professional head shot!  Meanwhile I'm going to look like a hot ass mess!


----------



## LemonDrop

@arnott Can you just crop a recent photo that you like into ID dimensions?


----------



## Coach Superfan

pixiejenna said:


> Have someone else take your picture if it helps. They probably want to avoid people taking off their masks to take pictures for their photo ID badge.


If everyone has to keep masks on, wouldn’t it be more accurate to take a pic with it?? People look different with and without it LOL. Jmo


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I just looked at the sample photos they provided for what my photo should look like!  Apparently everyone in my new office looks like a model with a professional head shot!  Meanwhile I'm going to look like a hot ass mess!



So my company managers, supervisors, and admin staff all have emails. Managers and supervisors are supposed to have their photo in the organization chart a well as in their email. Our last GM made one of our managers who’s into photography as a side gig do headshots of everyone to update the photos and look more professional. Just use a filter it’s not like they’d know anyways they’ll only see your eyes for a long time hehehe.


----------



## pixiejenna

Coach Superfan said:


> If everyone has to keep masks on, wouldn’t it be more accurate to take a pic with it?? People look different with and without it LOL. Jmo



ironically we have to do that for our employee of the month pictures since covid. The only one that isn’t wearing a mask is one who drew a self portrait he’s very artistic and preferred doing that than having his picture taken. We also have to do a monthly newsletter we did a bit on one of our employees who was retiring after working 20 years with the company. They took his picture to go with the article without a mask on and one of our managers had to photoshop a mask onto his face. Because the newsletter goes to our regional manager and we’d get in trouble for him not having a mask on in the picture.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So my company managers, supervisors, and admin staff all have emails. Managers and supervisors are supposed to have their photo in the organization chart a well as in their email. Our last GM made one of our managers who’s into photography as a side gig do headshots of everyone to update the photos and look more professional. Just use a filter it’s not like they’d know anyways they’ll only see your eyes for a long time hehehe.




Here are the tips they sent me.  It says no filters...I've never used a filter before so wouldn't know how to use one anyways.  It says to take the photo in portrait orientation.  Which way is that?  And I have no idea where I'll find a white wall.

Oh, this is going to be fun  :

Selfies are okay
- Make sure you extend your arm as far as you can away from your face. A camera
timer may be helpful
- Take photo in portrait orientation

Background Tips
- Photos must be taken against a white wall , or off-white wall without any
patterns, holes, or scuff marks
- Take the photo in a well-lit place. Shadows are unacceptable. Please make sure
there is no shade on your face or body

Be a Natural Beauty
- Please use a neutral facial expression or a natural smile
- Do not use digital enhancements, as that may distort your facial features
(#nofilters)
- Photos must be taken recently (last 6 months)

Keep Your Eyes Open
- Both eyes must be open and clearly visible
- You can wear glasses, if your eyes are clearly visible and there is no flash
reflection

Look into the Camera
- Please look straight into the camera; side or profile images will not be accepted

No Hat On
- No head coverings other than those worn for religious beliefs or medical reasons

Technical Specifications
- Photos must be in color; black and white photos will not be accepted
- Photos must be in focus; blurry photos will not be accepted
- Minimum acceptable dimensions are 600 x 600 pixels (i.e. not grainy)
- Rename with Last name, First name


----------



## thewave1969

LemonDrop said:


> There has to come a point where the USA realizes everyone who is getting the vaccine has gotten it and those who haven't. Good luck. I think we have to be near the point where masks are optional. However I am tired of wearing a mask when there is no one around me for 100 feet.  I will wear a mask around strangers and people I'm speaking with (cashiers and waitresses) to be respectful. But it's time to just let those who refuse to get a vaccine in my country get the virus.


I find your last sentence disgusting, either if you vax or not


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Here are the tips they sent me.  It says no filters...I've never used a filter before so wouldn't know how to use one anyways.  It says to take the photo in portrait orientation.  Which way is that?  And I have no idea where I'll find a white wall.
> 
> Oh, this is going to be fun  :
> 
> Selfies are okay
> - Make sure you extend your arm as far as you can away from your face. A camera
> timer may be helpful
> - Take photo in portrait orientation
> 
> Background Tips
> - Photos must be taken against a white wall , or off-white wall without any
> patterns, holes, or scuff marks
> - Take the photo in a well-lit place. Shadows are unacceptable. Please make sure
> there is no shade on your face or body
> 
> Be a Natural Beauty
> - Please use a neutral facial expression or a natural smile
> - Do not use digital enhancements, as that may distort your facial features
> (#nofilters)
> - Photos must be taken recently (last 6 months)
> 
> Keep Your Eyes Open
> - Both eyes must be open and clearly visible
> - You can wear glasses, if your eyes are clearly visible and there is no flash
> reflection
> 
> Look into the Camera
> - Please look straight into the camera; side or profile images will not be accepted
> 
> No Hat On
> - No head coverings other than those worn for religious beliefs or medical reasons
> 
> Technical Specifications
> - Photos must be in color; black and white photos will not be accepted
> - Photos must be in focus; blurry photos will not be accepted
> - Minimum acceptable dimensions are 600 x 600 pixels (i.e. not grainy)
> - Rename with Last name, First name


Portrait orientation is up and down, i.e. it is taller than wide. Your phone is turned the normal way, as opposed to landscape orientation.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I still think some people have no idea how bad this virus really is and poo-poos others who get sick or end up hospitalized or worse.  I dont think they realize how dangerous their actions or how precarious this situation is until they lose someone they love or heaven forbide, catch the virus themselves and am plagued w/ long hauler symptoms for a year. 

Im saying that because I'm watching those around w/o masks, devil may care attitude ("everything is fine.. the virus is basically gone..  you're just being paranoid") and gators basically around their neck.


----------



## hermes_lemming

On a separate note, I was on a rather sad work call the other day.  A manager explained how he had no idea when his work will be done as his team in india are either quitting or too scared to come to work.  One manager said "well when will you know?  we have deadlines.." Manager A was at a loss for words.  Which made for uncomfortable silence with manager B.  My peon butt chimed in and just thanked Manager A for all his hard work and just trying in general.

Afterwards a peer rang up me all upset at the tone deafness of that meeting.  I explained to her - this is the company.  We can't control their actions, we can only control ours.  And explained if she wants to help - she can make a donation.  Which is what I've done plus check on my friends who have family there - But it's unimagineable when they themselves can barely handle it.  What can you say when you find out your friend lost 7 family members on Tues, that number grows to 50 on thurs and this week its 65 people in her extended family. And that country hasnt even hit their peak and already saying that a third wave is inevitable. She told me her parents have actually stopped taking calls for their own mental well being or else they would just grow insane with grief.  What do you do when you realize that those that you love might die? Prayers with India.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

hermes_lemming said:


> On a separate note, I was on a rather sad work call the other day.  A manager explained how he had no idea when his work will be done as his team in india are either quitting or too scared to come to work.  One manager said "well when will you know?  we have deadlines.." Manager A was at a loss for words.  Which made for uncomfortable silence with manager B.  My peon butt chimed in and just thanked Manager A for all his hard work and just trying in general.
> 
> Afterwards a peer rang up me all upset at the tone deafness of that meeting.  I explained to her - this is the company.  We can't control their actions, we can only control ours.
> 
> Prayers with India.



I spent my entire career working at a company that kept getting bought out by larger and larger firms until the individual is just a cog in the wheel that must be kept moving at all costs.  My son just quit his job with a top 10 Fortune 500 company to go work for a small start-up.  Because, yes, large companies are like what you describe, and at a smaller firm individuals actually mean something.  Carrying on as if this worldwide pandemic doesn’t exist is unbelievable for any firm, but sadly true.


----------



## limom

@hermes_lemming 
Labcorp?


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> @hermes_lemming
> Labcorp?


Heck no but they're a publicly traded company


----------



## hermes_lemming

Redbirdhermes said:


> I spent my entire career working at a company that kept getting bought out by larger and larger firms until the individual is just a cog in the wheel that must be kept moving at all costs.  My son just quit his job with a top 10 Fortune 500 company to go work for a small start-up.  Because, yes, large companies are like what you describe, and at a smaller firm individuals actually mean something.  Carrying on as if this worldwide pandemic doesn’t exist is unbelievable for any firm, but sadly true.


I'm ancient and spent most of my adult life working for companies of various sizes. It's job and I keep it at that. I've seen stuff that ends up making the news years/decades later. Nothing phases me anymore to be quite honest

Its midsized with operations in India cuz its cheaper.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Here are the tips they sent me.  It says no filters...I've never used a filter before so wouldn't know how to use one anyways.  It says to take the photo in portrait orientation.  Which way is that?  And I have no idea where I'll find a white wall.
> 
> Oh, this is going to be fun  :
> 
> Selfies are okay
> - Make sure you extend your arm as far as you can away from your face. A camera
> timer may be helpful
> - Take photo in portrait orientation
> 
> Background Tips
> - Photos must be taken against a white wall , or off-white wall without any
> patterns, holes, or scuff marks
> - Take the photo in a well-lit place. Shadows are unacceptable. Please make sure
> there is no shade on your face or body
> 
> Be a Natural Beauty
> - Please use a neutral facial expression or a natural smile
> - Do not use digital enhancements, as that may distort your facial features
> (#nofilters)
> - Photos must be taken recently (last 6 months)
> 
> Keep Your Eyes Open
> - Both eyes must be open and clearly visible
> - You can wear glasses, if your eyes are clearly visible and there is no flash
> reflection
> 
> Look into the Camera
> - Please look straight into the camera; side or profile images will not be accepted
> 
> No Hat On
> - No head coverings other than those worn for religious beliefs or medical reasons
> 
> Technical Specifications
> - Photos must be in color; black and white photos will not be accepted
> - Photos must be in focus; blurry photos will not be accepted
> - Minimum acceptable dimensions are 600 x 600 pixels (i.e. not grainy)
> - Rename with Last name, First name



it’s hilarious that they actually put #nofilters in the rules. And now I’m curious what qualifies as a medical hat, is this a bandage or something more like a helmet.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> it’s hilarious that they actually put #nofilters in the rules. And now I’m curious what qualifies as a medical hat, is this a bandage or something more like a helmet.




I just tried a few selfies.  As predicted they came out horrific like a mug shot!  Ughh.  And the image is reversed?


----------



## redney

@arnott can someone in your household or a friend take your photo for the ID instead of struggling with a selfie (I feel your pain, I can never get selfies right!)


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree with redney have someone else take the picture for you. I don[t do selfie’s and look awful when I try but look decent in regular pictures.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

We went to a restaurant today that had a sign that said masks are optional. The owner said he called around to other restaurants to see what they were doing before he decided.


----------



## arnott

^ Thanks, I had someone take the picture for me!  Hopefully it's acceptable.  Whenever I take selfies it's always a blow to my self esteem.  I'm always like,  "Do I really look that ugly?!"!


----------



## whateve

They are giving gift cards as incentives to people to get their vaccination.


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> They are giving gift cards as incentives to people to get their vaccination.


Some employers are offering paid time off and bonuses for employees to get the vaccine. Aldi, Chobani, Dollar General, Darden Restaurants (Olive Garden, etc.), McDonald's, Target, Trader Joe's are covering costs and between 2-4 hours paid time off for each shot. Target is also covering up to $15 in Lyft rides for employees to get to/from their appointment.

Kroger is offering employees $100 bonus for getting the vaccine. Petco is offering a $75 bonus and will donate $25 to its Petco Partner Assistance Fund, which helps employees experiencing financial hardship for getting the vaccine. 

Insurance giant Aon is offering its 50,000 employees 2 days of paid time off for each injection.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Some events are now holding only vaccinated people  or vaccinated sections at events..


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Some events are now holding only vaccinated people  or vaccinated sections at events..


That seems discriminatory.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> That seems discriminatory.


That’s what some we’re saying... vaccinated sections are being advertised at certain events and I thought I read a vaccinated only event was happening in Chicago...


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That’s what some we’re saying... vaccinated sections are being advertised at certain events and I thought I read a vaccinated only event was happening in Chicago...Where do you draw the line, offer vaccinated and non vaccinated bathrooms or concessions? It will be interesting to see how it plays out....


If they start requiring proof of vaccination, there will be fake vaccination cards or people trying to steal cards from someone else.

Vaccinated and non vaccinated restrooms sounds like the South in the 50s, except the discrimination was by the color of your skin.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> If they start requiring proof of vaccination, there will be fake vaccination cards or people trying to steal cards from someone else.
> 
> Vaccinated and non vaccinated restrooms sounds like the South in the 50s, except the discrimination was by the color of your skin.


Someone had made that comment about it, I hope it doesn’t come down to that...there was a bar in California that was busted for selling fake vaccination cards. I agree it sounds like discrimination..


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Someone had made that comment about it, I hope it doesn’t come down to that...there was a bar in California that was busted for selling fake vaccination cards. I agree it sounds like discrimination..


 The fakes are all over the place already and thousands of people travelling internationally with fake negative tests and vaccination certificates will only increase now the variants will surge


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> If they start requiring proof of vaccination, there will be fake vaccination cards or people trying to steal cards from someone else.
> 
> Vaccinated and non vaccinated restrooms sounds like the South in the 50s, except the discrimination was by the color of your skin.


Except that you are entered in a database. So, cheaters would be known on the spot.
Comparing Jim Crow to vaccination program is a false equivalency 
One cannot change the color of her skin and is discriminated thru no faults on her own.
Now, if one does not want to be vaccinated. It is fine, they will live thru the consequences of *their* own actions.


----------



## Mariapia

arnott said:


> ^ Thanks, I had someone take the picture for me!  Hopefully it's acceptable.  Whenever I take selfies it's always a blow to my self esteem.  I'm always like,  "Do I really look that ugly?!"!


Well done, arnott!


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> That seems discriminatory.


whateve, I think that if everyone can get access to the vaccination, then  it isn’t discriminatory at all.
If we get vaccinated, it’s not only to protect ourselves ..it’s also to protect everyone around and participate in the herd immunity.
If some people refuse to get the jab because they think it’s life threatening.. then we , vaccinated people, should ,logically, be considered as « heroes « by the antivaxx... and logically be able  to go to concerts, restaurants etc..
Now, if the access to the vaccination is complicated, that could be discriminatory.

We are having this debate here as most young people have not been vaccinated yet: France prioritizes people over 50 until June.
In the meantime , should there be a concert for instance, the idea would be to impose:
a vaccination certificate
or
a PCR -
or
a certificate according to which you have had Covid and are immunized.


----------



## TC1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Some events are now holding only vaccinated people  or vaccinated sections at events..


I saw on the news some baseball stadiums were going to have sections where fully vaccinated people would sit and not have to wear masks. The non-vaxxed section would still require a mask.
I was pretty stunned. I realize it's a choice not to be vaccinated, but hearing it laid out like that is shocking (IMO)


----------



## canto bight

Not being vaccinated (when you have full access to it) is a choice.  And one has to deal the the consequences of that choice whether or not those consequences are getting sick or not having as much fun at a concert or baseball game.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

canto bight said:


> Not being vaccinated (when you have full access to it) is a choice.  And one has to deal the the consequences of that choice whether or not those consequences are getting sick or not having as much fun at a concert or baseball game.


But the (most) people who don't want to be vaccinated are also the ones who don't want to wear masks or abide by health regulations..so I just don't know how/who would be expected to enforce it. As it stands now (in my province) only 2% of tickets issued for ordinance violations have been paid.


----------



## redney

canto bight said:


> Not being vaccinated (when you have full access to it) is a choice.  And one has to deal the the consequences of that choice whether or not those consequences are getting sick or not having as much fun at a concert or baseball game.


Agree!


----------



## limom

Thanks god, 420 has been legalized.
We are going to need it this summer


----------



## elvisfan4life

redney said:


> Agree!


Ditto


----------



## Shopaholic2021

arnott said:


> Do the people administering the vaccines wear gloves?  Whenever I see videos or pictures of people getting the vaccine they are not wearing gloves.



When I got my vaccine the nurse was wearing gloves. Thats basic hygiene, even without COVID.


----------



## Shopaholic2021

TC1 said:


> But the (most) people who don't want to be vaccinated are also the ones who don't want to wear masks or abide by health regulations..so I just don't know how/who would be expected to enforce it. As it stands now (in my province) only 2% of tickets issued for ordinance violations have been paid.



This is true. Only 50% of the staff at the Doctors office I work at have been vaccinated (and its been 5 months since we have had the vaccine). Me and one of the other doctors are  the only ones vaccinated in my team, and we are regularly in contact with 60+ random patients, who STILL don't know how to correctly wear a mask or ask to take it off when there is no need. The staff members that aren't vaccinated don't keep their masks on all the time, eat and drink at the stations, get super close to patients and have already infected each other (and probably a whole bunch of other patients). 

People also lie about whether they have COVID or not. There have been articles of people lying about testing positive when traveling, and then they get caught and get fined, but I'm sure there are a lot that have not been caught.

Honestly think anyone who infects someone (regardless of if they die or not) should be charged with assault or willful neglect.


----------



## whateve

Shopaholic2021 said:


> This is true. Only 50% of the staff at the Doctors office I work at have been vaccinated (and its been 5 months since we have had the vaccine). Me and one of the other doctors are  the only ones vaccinated in my team, and we are regularly in contact with 60+ random patients, who STILL don't know how to correctly wear a mask or ask to take it off when there is no need. The staff members that aren't vaccinated don't keep their masks on all the time, eat and drink at the stations, get super close to patients and have already infected each other (and probably a whole bunch of other patients).
> 
> People also lie about whether they have COVID or not. There have been articles of people lying about testing positive when traveling, and then they get caught and get fined, but I'm sure there are a lot that have not been caught.
> 
> Honestly think anyone who infects someone (regardless of if they die or not) should be charged with assault or willful neglect.


When I was pregnant, I caught chicken pox because people didn't think anything of taking their infected children out in public with them.


----------



## Lake Effect

LemonDrop said:


> There has to come a point where the USA realizes everyone who is getting the vaccine has gotten it and those who haven't. Good luck. I think we have to be near the point where masks are optional. However I am tired of wearing a mask when there is no one around me for 100 feet.  I will wear a mask around strangers and people I'm speaking with (cashiers and waitresses) to be respectful. But it's time to just let those who refuse to get a vaccine in my country get the virus.


I go to my work site once a week and when we are there, we must keep a mask on at all times unless we are eating or drinking. We are no where near full capacity. It seems unnecessary when I am at my work station. It also feels unnecessary in so many other instances at this time.
But then I dig down deep and think of the health care professionals, including an ER worker near and dear to me and other essential workers directly in the line of those, who for whatever reason, are still getting this virus. And --edited to add, in solidarity with those workers--  I just put my mask on for another day.


----------



## arnott

Had Dim Sum on the restaurant patio!  That was not fun, it was cold and windy so the food got cold really fast!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Had Dim Sum on the restaurant patio!  That was not fun, it was cold and windy so the food got cold really fast!


Was this your birthday celebration? I'm sorry it was cold.


----------



## arnott

whateve said:


> Was this your birthday celebration? I'm sorry it was cold.




No, that's not until Tuesday!


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> But the (most) people who don't want to be vaccinated are also the ones who don't want to wear masks or abide by health regulations..so I just don't know how/who would be expected to enforce it. As it stands now (in my province) only 2% of tickets issued for ordinance violations have been paid.


This is true. They did a recent survey and the nonvaccinated had a devil may care attitude and think wearing masks and social distancing was completely unnecessary and eager to return back to normal precovid life.

Unfortunately we have no Ordinance violations here. Maybe you're caught on a flight or perhaps have a restaurant who would enforce it but seriously the repercussions are nil.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Shopaholic2021 said:


> People also lie about whether they have COVID or not. There have been articles of people lying about testing positive when traveling, and then they get caught and get fined, but I'm sure there are a lot that have not been caught.
> 
> Honestly think anyone who infects someone (regardless of if they die or not) should be charged with assault or willful neglect.


2000%!


----------



## Jahpson

elvisfan4life said:


> It does but it is not 100% effective - in the UK 1 in 25 of hospitalisation are people who have been vaccinated and are at least 3 weeks post vaccination - deemed vaccine failures


was it J&J? (bad joke)


----------



## pursekitten

limom said:


> Except that you are entered in a database. So, cheaters would be known on the spot.
> Comparing Jim Crow to vaccination program is a false equivalency
> One cannot change the color of her skin and is discriminated thru no faults on her own.
> Now, if one does not want to be vaccinated. It is fine, they will live thru the consequences of *their* own actions.





canto bight said:


> Not being vaccinated (when you have full access to it) is a choice.  And one has to deal the the consequences of that choice whether or not those consequences are getting sick or not having as much fun at a concert or baseball game.



Well said and agreed!

This week over a call my sister (who lives in Florida with other mother) equated US deaths from COVD-19 to car accident deaths and said she's going to eat inside restaurants and live her life while she waits for a vaccine. She almost bit my head off when I gently pointed out her increased exposure and the false equivalency. She huffed and then said people die no matter what. She didn't realize she's turning into our mother, who isn't vaccinated yet by choice. My sister's fiancé doesn't want the vaccine.

I continue to push my fear for them to the back of my mind because otherwise the anxiety would be crushing.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jahpson said:


> was it J&J? (bad joke)



We don’t have it we have Oxford Astra Zeneca


----------



## Chagall

The province of Ontario is now letting some special groups like health care workers and people with certain health conditions get their second dose of the COVID vaccine within the time recommended by the manufacturers, rather than having to wait four months. This is good, and as it should be. I am confused though! When they tell us one dose is all we need to be highly protected for four months, would that not be true of everybody. If this were the case, would everyone not be highly protected with one dose. Obviously this is not the case or they would not be making exceptions. Many people exempt have health conditions that put them at high risk. They are talking out of both sides of their mouths. Like when we were told masks didn’t protect the wearer, that you should wear a mask to protect others.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Since it’s Nurses week, I wanted to give a huge thank you to all the nurses, doctors and other healthcare workers during this pandemic and every day


----------



## Cornflower Blue

whateve said:


> When I was pregnant, I caught chicken pox because people didn't think anything of taking their infected children out in public with them.


Makes my blood boil tbh . I caught chicken pox as an adult (although not pregnant - how awful for you .... I hope all turned out well ). Whenever I see an infected child/baby out in public, which is luckily not that often, it takes a lot of constraint not to get into it with the parent/parents. People just don't seem to realise the harm that it can cause, and worse, seem not to care even if they do.


----------



## whateve

Cornflower Blue said:


> Makes my blood boil tbh . I caught chicken pox as an adult (although not pregnant - how awful for you .... I hope all turned out well ). Whenever I see an infected child/baby out in public, which is luckily not that often, it takes a lot of constraint not to get into it with the parent/parents. People just don't seem to realise the harm that it can cause, and worse, seem not to care even if they do.


I hope you didn't suffer too much. I was 8 months pregnant. I was lucky I had a fairly mild case but they threatened to not let me deliver in the maternity ward. If mine hadn't cleared up by the time of delivery, I would have had to be on the infectious diseases floor. Then when my baby was born, he had all these pustules on his face that I was worried was pox, but they assured me it was infant acne.


----------



## lalame

If COVID becomes seen as the next tuberculosis, anyone who didn't vaccinate is really going to regret that decision. My husband caught TB a few years ago on a business trip. It was horrendous in itself, but the public health response is NO JOKE. If people think their rights are being taken away by wearing a mask in public... imagine wearing a mask AT HOME 24/7 for months, can't be in the same sleeping quarters as your loved ones, and have a person from the county visit you every. single. day. to watch you take your daily medications. Oh, best part: they alert everyone you had contact with in the last 6 months and force THEM to get tested. His entire freakin' office had to be tested.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

I am reminded that everyday is a gift. Let all unhappiness, grudges go as life is never guaranteed. Be grateful for what we have. Good vibes to all.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> I hope you didn't suffer too much. I was 8 months pregnant. I was lucky I had a fairly mild case but they threatened to not let me deliver in the maternity ward. If mine hadn't cleared up by the time of delivery, I would have had to be on the infectious diseases floor. Then when my baby was born, he had all these pustules on his face that I was worried was pox, but they assured me it was infant acne.


I did not know that the chicken pox were contagious once the postules have erupted. Good to know.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Cornflower Blue said:


> Makes my blood boil tbh . I caught chicken pox as an adult (although not pregnant - how awful for you .... I hope all turned out well ). Whenever I see an infected child/baby out in public, which is luckily not that often, it takes a lot of constraint not to get into it with the parent/parents. People just don't seem to realise the harm that it can cause, and worse, seem not to care even if they do.


So did I - I was the illest I think I’ve ever been


----------



## Clearblueskies

I’ve been invited to take part in the national react trial the NHS is running with Imperial College London.  Random members of the popn are being tested to see if they’ve ever had covid.  Should be interesting as long before loss/change of taste was officially a symptom I had a week with a weird metallic taste in my mouth all the time.  I’ve often wondered if it was actually covid or just some other virus.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

whateve said:


> I hope you didn't suffer too much. I was 8 months pregnant. I was lucky I had a fairly mild case but they threatened to not let me deliver in the maternity ward. If mine hadn't cleared up by the time of delivery, I would have had to be on the infectious diseases floor. Then when my baby was born, he had all these pustules on his face that I was worried was pox, but they assured me it was infant acne.


I'm just glad it all turned out OK . It must have been a very worrying time for you.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clearblueskies said:


> So did I - I was the illest I think I’ve ever been


Same here. I hope I'm never that ill again..


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got my 2nd Moderna yesterday!!!!


----------



## arnott

Just booked my appointment for my first either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine dose!   Saturday, May 22nd!


----------



## lalame

One surprising way COVID has impacted my lifestyle... I've become one of those insufferable millenials who DoorDash boba. Ugh!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pursekitten

limom said:


> I did not know that the chicken pox were contagious once the postules have erupted. Good to know.



Shingles (reactivation of the chicken pox virus later in life) is also highly contagious. People with shingles can give chicken pox to people who have never had chicken pox. People cannot give others shingles though.


----------



## arnott

Indoor dining is still closed so I had my Birthday Dinner on a Restaurant Patio with this view!  There were plastic dividers hung between tables.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> Indoor dining is still closed so I had my Birthday Dinner on a Restaurant Patio with this view!  There were plastic dividers hung between tables.



Happy Birthday and this is a beautiful view!


----------



## Mariapia

arnott said:


> Indoor dining is still closed so I had my Birthday Dinner on a Restaurant Patio with this view!  There were plastic dividers hung between tables.



Happy birthday, arnott  
And thank you for the gorgeous pic


----------



## TC1

Canada has paused the Astra Zeneca vaccine here due to blood clot issues for 1st doses. Still unclear whether they'll use them for peoples 2nd doses or have to do more research on mix and matching doses. What a total cluster**ck. I know A LOT of people who had AZ as a first dose.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> All schools in Ontario are closed until next year. Online learning only. They are not sure if the schools will reopen in the fall.


Still up in the air about reopening in school learning in June. Most likely not but Lecce has been pretty silent about it. He had reluctantly closed the schools in April even though he didn't want to because he kept the citing the myth that children don't get covid and can't pass it to people. So right now, who knows? I still have to go into the school due to the specific requirements of my job but it is very nice to see only the few administrative staff and couple of custodians in there, instead of a packed school with kids and staff. We do know what most of the boards are doing next fall - in school and/or online. The parents can choose. A few are offering a hybrid model.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Not sure how accurate these home test kits are. I came across this at Walmart. Also annoyed this woman took off her mask to sneeze and never covered her mouth. Guess what I did? I pulled out my lysol and started spraying. I wish she would have said something to me.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5081935


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mzbaglady1 said:


> Not sure how accurate these home test kits are. I came across this at Walmart. Also annoyed this woman took off her mask to sneeze and never covered her mouth. Guess what I did? I pulled out my lysol and started spraying. I wish she would have said something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081935
> View attachment 5081937
> View attachment 5081941



I love that you took out your Lysol! People can be so gross.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Not sure how accurate these home test kits are. I came across this at Walmart. Also annoyed this woman took off her mask to sneeze and never covered her mouth. Guess what I did? I pulled out my lysol and started spraying. I wish she would have said something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081935
> View attachment 5081937
> View attachment 5081941


They're decent. I'm making any future visitors who have dubious vaccination creed take it


----------



## lalame

mzbaglady1 said:


> Not sure how accurate these home test kits are. I came across this at Walmart. Also annoyed this woman took off her mask to sneeze and never covered her mouth. Guess what I did? I pulled out my lysol and started spraying. I wish she would have said something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081935
> View attachment 5081937
> View attachment 5081941



Too funny... but be careful!! I've seen so many stories of people being crazy aggressive and even assaulting others just for daring to wear a mask. There are a lot of nutters out there.


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Indoor dining is still closed so I had my Birthday Dinner on a Restaurant Patio with this view!  There were plastic dividers hung between tables.



Happy belated!!

I love Canada for all the outdoor beauty and cannot wait until I get to cross safely and back at it… a good friend lives there and I’m always envious of his “beautiful backyard”.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Happy belated!!
> 
> I love Canada for all the outdoor beauty and cannot wait until I get to cross safely and back at it… a good friend lives there and I’m always envious of his “beautiful backyard”.




Thanks!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

GhstDreamer said:


> Still up in the air about reopening in school learning in June. Most likely not but Lecce has been pretty silent about it. He had reluctantly closed the schools in April even though he didn't want to because he kept the citing the myth that children don't get covid and can't pass it to people. So right now, who knows? I still have to go into the school due to the specific requirements of my job but it is very nice to see only the few administrative staff and couple of custodians in there, instead of a packed school with kids and staff. We do know what most of the boards are doing next fall - in school and/or online. The parents can choose. A few are offering a hybrid model.


Children can get Covid but the percentage is low or they just don’t get the bad symptoms so they don’t even know they have it. I’ve been back to work since August and we’re up to 700 students in the building (out of 950). There’s been very few cases - 50? since then- a few were students that I knew of but mostly teachers. Two teacher friends actually caught Covid from their kids who were going to Tball and gymnastics (extracurricular- not at our school) and of course - we know how kids are- grabbing, hugging, getting too close. We all try to social distance, wear masks - which are not required now for outdoor PE and recess. Outdoor activities are HIGHLY encouraged since indoor air circulation is really a joke and actually spreads germs.  Lockdowns don’t work. We’ve been at 3 feet not 6 for two months. No more hybrid or blended learning next year either, thank the Lord!! Parents can choose to do Florida virtual and leave the public school system. Older teachers are retiring, sick of being torn between face to face students and the screen.


----------



## LemonDrop

In the USA there is a gas/fuel/petro shortage panic. I saw a video today of a woman filling grocery store plastic bags with fuel   and then sticking them in her trunk. I try to remember laws are made for people like her. While I could be trusted to use common sense of when to wear a mask and when I could go without. I have to remember there are people like that that cannot be trusted to do anything with out explicit guidance.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yep the gas shortage is all over the news. The stores in my company on the east coast are posting pics of their gas stations with insane lines. Many filling up multiple gas cans, like damn how much gas do you need? One posted a person filling a large plastic storage tote with gas. Hopefully the insanity will not hit the Midwest I was luckily off today.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## canto bight

Everything should be fine in a few days as the pipeline restarted.


----------



## TC1

I saw a meme today that said "people will fill platic bags with gasoline and drive around in their vehicles, but won't get the vaccine because THAT'S unsafe"


----------



## LVLoveaffair

LemonDrop said:


> In the USA there is a gas/fuel/petro shortage panic. I saw a video today of a woman filling grocery store plastic bags with fuel   and then sticking them in her trunk. I try to remember laws are made for people like her. While I could be trusted to use common sense of when to wear a mask and when I could go without. I have to remember there are people like that that cannot be trusted to do anything with out explicit guidance.


Yes! Because of supposed Russian hacking of the pipeline! I didn’t know about it ( I’m in my own elementary bubble at work) but thankfully I had filled my tank already. Just say hurricane or storm or whatever in South Eastern America and people start to hoard. But honestly it’s the media adding fuel to the fire, hyping things up. If anyone mentions any drama on the news here in South Florida, we’re all going to Publix, Home Depot, gas station


----------



## LVLoveaffair

pixiejenna said:


> Yep the gas shortage is all over the news. The stores in my company on the east coast are posting pics of their gas stations with insane lines. Many filling up multiple gas cans, like damn how much gas do you need? One posted a person filling a large plastic storage tote with gas. Hopefully the insanity will not hit the Midwest I was luckily off today.


I saw a huge line tonight at a usually quiet gas station. People are starting to hoard


----------



## LVLoveaffair

TC1 said:


> I saw a meme today that said "people will fill platic bags with gasoline and drive around in their vehicles, but won't get the vaccine because THAT'S unsafe"


That’s just stupid! But it’s really not a vaccine. China is actually working on a true vaccine using the actual virus.


----------



## Swanky

Hey! 
Covid and fuel issues aren’t related, let’s stick to topic please


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVLoveaffair said:


> Children can get Covid but the percentage is low or they just don’t get the bad symptoms so they don’t even know they have it. I’ve been back to work since August and we’re up to 700 students in the building (out of 950). There’s been very few cases - 50? since then- a few were students that I knew of but mostly teachers. Two teacher friends actually caught Covid from their kids who were going to Tball and gymnastics (extracurricular- not at our school) and of course - we know how kids are- grabbing, hugging, getting too close. We all try to social distance, wear masks - which are not required now for outdoor PE and recess. Outdoor activities are HIGHLY encouraged since indoor air circulation is really a joke and actually spreads germs.  Lockdowns don’t work. We’ve been at 3 feet not 6 for two months. No more hybrid or blended learning next year either, thank the Lord!! Parents can choose to do Florida virtual and leave the public school system. Older teachers are retiring, sick of being torn between face to face students and the screen.


Not with the new variants. Both children and young adults are being hospitalized


----------



## limom

Children can and do die from Covid.
CDC


----------



## canto bight

These new variants are no joke.  Saying that I know three very sick young people right now is anecdotal, but data supports that children can and do get very ill (or worse) from these variants.


----------



## LisaValena

I’m definitely beginning to take my health seriously and when I feel unwell actually taking the time to rest. Normally I would just go to work or carry on anyway, but now I think I don’t want to make anyone sick especially if I ended up having COVID and I take the time to recuperate and stay home. I never wanted to take sick days but now I do without second thoughts.


----------



## GhstDreamer

LVLoveaffair said:


> Children can get Covid but the percentage is low or they just don’t get the bad symptoms so they don’t even know they have it. I’ve been back to work since August and we’re up to 700 students in the building (out of 950). There’s been very few cases - 50? since then- a few were students that I knew of but mostly teachers. Two teacher friends actually caught Covid from their kids who were going to Tball and gymnastics (extracurricular- not at our school) and of course - we know how kids are- grabbing, hugging, getting too close. We all try to social distance, wear masks - which are not required now for outdoor PE and recess. Outdoor activities are HIGHLY encouraged since indoor air circulation is really a joke and actually spreads germs.  Lockdowns don’t work. We’ve been at 3 feet not 6 for two months. No more hybrid or blended learning next year either, thank the Lord!! Parents can choose to do Florida virtual and leave the public school system. Older teachers are retiring, sick of being torn between face to face students and the screen.


The government tried promoting outdoor learning but when a chunk of the school year is winter and temperature can get to -15, little chance of that happening. There is only so much that the desks can be kept apart especially since most schools have gotten rid of individual desks and only have group tables, it is almost impossible. Some of the classes the desks are about 2 feet apart from each other max. The problem was and will continue to be the government wanting to make class sizes large like 23 grade 1 kids? Or 30 kinder kids?  We all know it is to save money even in a time like covid.


----------



## limom

GhstDreamer said:


> The government tried promoting outdoor learning but when a chunk of the school year is winter and temperature can get to -15, little chance of that happening. There is only so much that the desks can be kept apart especially since most schools have gotten rid of individual desks and only have group tables, it is almost impossible. Some of the classes the desks are about 2 feet apart from each other max. The problem was and will continue to be the government wanting to make class sizes large like 23 grade 1 kids? Or 30 kinder kids?  We all know it is to save money even in a time like covid.


How do teachers feel about going back if everyone is vaccinated?
As far as weather, there are kindergartners who go to classes outdoor in Switzerland rain or shine.








						American Kids Don’t Know How to Explore. Maybe What They Need Is Forest Kindergarten.
					

In their new book, The App Generation, education professors Howard Gardner and Katie Davis argue that kids today are becoming more risk averse. “Rather...




					slate.com
				











						School's Out: Lessons from a Forest Kindergarten
					

Check out http://schoolsoutfilm.com!  Home Page



					schoolsoutfilm.com


----------



## redney

My kid's school is small, 18-20 students per class, for K-8. It is private. It opened for in person learning 5 days a week for all in August with many safety precautions in place. They have been able to space desks ~3 feet apart (CDC guidelines for elementary), require masks of everyone at all times, except eating lunch at spaces tables or outside. They implemented one way hallways and stairwells, outdoor classrooms and lunch time, weather permitting. Students and teachers did voluntary home quarantines and needed 2 negative tests to return to school if they traveled via air to other places. 

As of Feb/March all teachers and staff at the school were vaccinated since public and private school personnel were in a priority vaccination group in my state. It was not mandated but 100% voluntarily received the vaccine. 

There have been exposure cases and 2 student positive test results overall, this school year, neither became ill, thankfully. This is a student body of ~175 students and ~40 adults. 

I'm not going to say I wasn't extremely nervous back in August, and really through the school year, even to the present tbh. I take it a week at a time. We've been extremely lucky things have gone okay. I've talked with my child's teacher who agreed she and other teachers were nervous and worried to return last August, but has felt safe for the most part, and better now having been vaccinated. A few older teachers decided to retire early, due to health concerns being in person. The teachers found the kids were accepting of this "new normal" with no issues or resistance to masks, spacing, etc. 

Our local K-12 public schools have also been back in person since August, although on a rotating hybrid schedule to accommodate larger class sizes. There have been exposure and positive tests there, too, but so far, nothing drastic as happened, eg a full shutdown and return to virtual. 

I'm incredibly thankful to the teachers. I know I couldn't do it personally. I haven't been back to an office yet.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> How do teachers feel about going back if everyone is vaccinated?
> As far as weather, there are kindergartners who go to classes outdoor in Switzerland rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Kids Don’t Know How to Explore. Maybe What They Need Is Forest Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> In their new book, The App Generation, education professors Howard Gardner and Katie Davis argue that kids today are becoming more risk averse. “Rather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School's Out: Lessons from a Forest Kindergarten
> 
> 
> Check out http://schoolsoutfilm.com!  Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> schoolsoutfilm.com





GhstDreamer said:


> The government tried promoting outdoor learning but when a chunk of the school year is winter and temperature can get to -15, little chance of that happening. There is only so much that the desks can be kept apart especially since most schools have gotten rid of individual desks and only have group tables, it is almost impossible. Some of the classes the desks are about 2 feet apart from each other max. The problem was and will continue to be the government wanting to make class sizes large like 23 grade 1 kids? Or 30 kinder kids?  We all know it is to save money even in a time like covid.



One of my friends is high school teacher for a private institution and another's father is a professor at an east coast ivy league college. Both were and are still petrified to go back to school and resume in person learning. They're also both fully vaxxed.  

As for the little tykes, my next door night has little precocious ones who are in kindergarten and to be frank, I think the social distancing and extra measures break the parents hearts vs the kids. The kids don't care about the plastic dividers and are just happy to see their friends.  They know about the "virus" and completely understand the need to be careful


----------



## bag-mania

I read this article about the situation in India. Covid patients there are also getting Mucormycosis, a fungal infection, which attacks their tissues and in some cases is killing them. They call it an opportunistic infection. 









						India Reports Nearly 9,000 Cases Of 'Black Fungus' Infection
					

Doctors say India's battle with COVID-19 has led to an unprecedented rise in mucormycosis, a rare but dangerous fungal infection that preys on people with weakened immune systems.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> I read this article about the situation in India. Covid patients there are also getting Mucormycosis, a fungal infection, which attacks their tissues and in some cases is killing them. They call it an opportunistic infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Reports Nearly 9,000 Cases Of 'Black Fungus' Infection
> 
> 
> Doctors say India's battle with COVID-19 has led to an unprecedented rise in mucormycosis, a rare but dangerous fungal infection that preys on people with weakened immune systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


I saw the same article not too long ago. Sadly it doesn't surprise me, especially witnessing what it did to my preexisting autoimmune disease. 

This virus is the basically a biological ticking time bomb


----------



## Chagall

A brief rundown of how countries stack up in administration on the first AND second COVID shots. My apologies this is not a complete list or in any order, but it gives you an idea of how far behind our country (Canada) is in administrating both shots.

-Canada                               3.47%
-United States.                    35.18%
-United Kingdom.                27.16%
-Germany.                          . 9.93%
-Singapore                          21.96%
-Hungary.                           26.76%
-Iceland.                            18.25%
-Greenland                         9.85%
-France.                            12.42%
-Mexico                             7.36%
-Morocco.                         12.03%
-French Polynesia.            11.21
-Bermuda.                        40.49%
-United Arab Emirates       38.79%
-Chili                                38.17%
-Turks and calicos Islands  25.83%
-Curaçao.                         21.14%
-Bahran                           36.01%
-Israel.                            58.82%


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> A brief rundown of how countries stack up in administration on the first AND second COVID shots. My apologies this is not a complete list or in any order, but it gives you an idea of how far behind our country (Canada) is in administrating both shots.
> 
> -Canada                               3.47%
> -United States.                    35.18%
> -United Kingdom.                27.16%
> -Germany.                          . 9.93%
> -Singapore                          21.96%
> -Hungary.                           26.76%
> -Iceland.                            18.25%
> -Greenland                         9.85%
> -France.                            12.42%
> -Mexico                             7.36%
> -Morocco.                         12.03%
> -French Polynesia.            11.21
> -Bermuda.                        40.49%
> -United Arab Emirates       38.79%
> -Chili                                38.17%
> -Turks and calicos Islands  25.83%
> -Curaçao.                         21.14%
> -Bahran                           36.01%
> -Israel.                            58.82%



Thankfully generally vaccines have gone where the deaths have been highest Europe is the worst affected continent by a long shot - everyone needs vaccinating but priority has to be where most needed


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> I read this article about the situation in India. Covid patients there are also getting Mucormycosis, a fungal infection, which attacks their tissues and in some cases is killing them. They call it an opportunistic infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Reports Nearly 9,000 Cases Of 'Black Fungus' Infection
> 
> 
> Doctors say India's battle with COVID-19 has led to an unprecedented rise in mucormycosis, a rare but dangerous fungal infection that preys on people with weakened immune systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



It’s not just in India the same fungal infection has also been seen in patients in the Uk and Europe it’s scary - related to blood sugar and diabetes


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> Thankfully generally vaccines have gone where the deaths have been highest Europe is the worst affected continent by a long shot - everyone needs vaccinating but priority has to be where most needed


I agree with you but our very at risk seniors are not getting their second shots for four months, and no one knows how effective just one shot is or for how long. If I remember correctly you were very relieved when your mom got both her shots, as you should be. What I am saying is that of the vaccines we have they should have been used for the vulnerable seniors first. Which is what every other country has done


----------



## hermes_lemming

So they just okayed for the vaccinated to go maskless indoors.. validating this should be interesting


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> So they just okayed for the vaccinated to go maskless indoors.. validating this should be interesting


How about protecting against the variants???


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> How about protecting against the variants???


Ikr? Half the time, I'm looking at the news, wondering how much they're being paid or influenced to spout such hypocrisy

Example: Fauci has not dined indoors nor has he flown in a plane. Thats all I'm saying..


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Ikr? Half the time, I'm looking at the news, wondering how much they're being paid or influenced to spout such hypocrisy
> 
> Example: Fauci has not dined indoors nor has he flown in a plane. Thats all I'm saying..


But he was on an MSNBC tv studio?
Nope, he went out.


----------



## pixiejenna

In the US the CDC has now lifted masks for people fully vaccinated in both indoors and outdoors. However they may still be required by states/local governments/businesses. This is going to turn into a ish show really fast. In my FB groups people are already complaining about getting attitude from customers because of this new announcement our store requires masks.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> In the US the CDC has now lifted masks for people fully vaccinated in both indoors and outdoors. However they may still be required by states/local governments/businesses. This is going to turn into a ish show really fast. In my FB groups people are already complaining about getting attitude from customers because of this new announcement our store requires masks.


Most merchants will eventually take the stand that brings in the most customers. We went to the grocery store and hardly anyone was wearing a mask except for the people who work there. They had signs for one way traffic in the aisles but no one was obeying them.


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly don’t think that most stores will change their stance any time soon and allowing customers to come in without masks. I feel that it;s a huge liability for them. If Employees catch covid at work can it be considered workers comp? I’m vaccinated and I will still continue to wear a mask at work we have thousands of people who come in every day. I don’t believe for one minute that they are all vaccinated.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly don’t think that most stores will change their stance any time soon and allowing customers to come in without masks. I feel that it;s a huge liability for them. If Employees catch covid at work can it be considered workers comp? I’m vaccinated and I will still continue to wear a mask at work we have thousands of people who come in every day. I don’t believe for one minute that they are all vaccinated.


I haven't seen anyone kicked out of a place for not wearing a mask in the last few weeks in my town. When I went to Las Vegas in March it was a different story. Every place was very strict. Things have relaxed a lot. Today I was in the doctor's office. I had taken off my mask when no one was in the room and I forgot to put it back on when the doctor came in. He didn't say a thing. After a few moments, I remembered and put it on.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> But he was on an MSNBC tv studio?
> Nope, he went out.


Pardon, what was the question?

What I meant was that if the country's leading epidemiologist isn't boarding a plane or dining indoors despite being fully vaccinated, why should I do anything different?


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> In the US the CDC has now lifted masks for people fully vaccinated in both indoors and outdoors. However they may still be required by states/local governments/businesses. This is going to turn into a ish show really fast. In my FB groups people are already complaining about getting attitude from customers because of this new announcement our store requires masks.


Its been a bleep show. One of my peers has been complaining about the horrible treatment she is getting while RVing with her family in middle America for wearing a mask  and she is Caucasian.

At my local gym, they're just so happy they can get away with wearing a handkerchief now and Don't bother masking up or social distancing while waiting in line to enter.  No, they're not all fully vaccinated


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I know it’s been a ish show the whole time. I think that this new change will result in a lot more people being violent regarding employees trying to enforce store policies. One of my coworkers talks about how he has to wear a mask to get into the gym but they don’t have to wear it while working out, it makes no sense why even bother having people wear them to walk in/out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I know it’s been a ish show the whole time. I think that this new change will result in a lot more people being violent regarding employees trying to enforce store policies. One of my coworkers talks about how he has to wear a mask to get into the gym but they don’t have to wear it while working out, it makes no sense why even bother having people wear them to walk in/out.


Yep, and good luck trying to enforce another shutdown when the variants take over. 

Check out what's happening in other countries when they tried to resume life back to normal.. and yes they had the same vaccines as us (pfizer and moderna).  Google Singapore for starters..

But please. Carry on. Let passengers begin to fly without a mask (this is happening). Take their word for it when they fake a health condition or worse yet, score a fake vaccination card.

I'm not tired. I'm now numb with disbelief at their callous behavior, regardless of the motive. If you care about your peoples well-being, why wouldn't you show it vs bowing down to corporate greed?


----------



## redney

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep, and good luck trying to enforce another shutdown when the variants take over.
> 
> Check out what's happening in other countries when they tried to resume life back to normal.. and yes they had the same vaccines as us (pfizer and moderna).  Google Singapore for starters..
> 
> But please. Carry on. Let passengers begin to fly without a mask (this is happening). Take their word for it when they fake a health condition or worse yet, score a fake vaccination card.
> 
> I'm not tired. I'm now numb with disbelief at their callous behavior, regardless of the motive. If you care about your peoples well-being, why wouldn't you show it vs bowing down to corporate greed?


100%


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> I agree with you but our very at risk seniors are not getting their second shots for four months, and no one knows how effective just one shot is or for how long. If I remember correctly you were very relieved when your mom got both her shots, as you should be. What I am saying is that of the vaccines we have they should have been used for the vulnerable seniors first. Which is what every other country has done



I agree with you but a study has just shown seniors actually benefit from having the second shot far apart (as my mum did 3 months ) as their immune response is compromised by age


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I haven't seen anyone kicked out of a place for not wearing a mask in the last few weeks in my town. When I went to Las Vegas in March it was a different story. Every place was very strict. Things have relaxed a lot. Today I was in the doctor's office. I had taken off my mask when no one was in the room and I forgot to put it back on when the doctor came in. He didn't say a thing. After a few moments, I remembered and put it on.



Most people not wearing masks claim they are exempt - most aren’t but what can you do - personally I avoid them and everywhere they go certain shops etc not worth the risk I don’t want their germs and they don’t give a damn about infecting others


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> I agree with you but a study has just shown seniors actually benefit from having the second shot far apart (as my mum did 3 months ) as their immune response is compromised by age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083318


Actually it’s four months here not three. When was that study put out it sounds outdated. I have read the exact opposite and recently, check the CBC. They say that it may be detrimental to seniors. And don’t forget all the other people with health conditions, not just seniors, although they are considered most at risk. Depends what you read, information changes constantly. I personally trust the drug manufacturers. Often the  countries spreading out the doses are the ones running these ‘trials’.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> Actually it’s four months here not three. When was that study put out it sounds outdated. I have read the exact opposite and recently, check the CBC. They say that it may be detrimental to seniors. And don’t forget all the other people with health conditions, not just seniors, although they are considered most at risk. Depends what you read, information changes constantly. I personally trust the drug manufacturers. Often the  countries spreading out the doses are the ones running these ‘trials’.



It was released today in the Uk


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> It was released today in the Uk


That may be so but the countries running these trials are the ones spreading out the doses, and may have a vested interest in these results. The manufacturers still recommend the three to four week interval. If spreading out the doses was deemed in our best interest why are they giving some doses at three to four week for some ‘at risk’ people. Anyway we are all entitled to our opinions, and that is mine.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> I know it’s been a ish show the whole time. I think that this new change will result in a lot more people being violent regarding employees trying to enforce store policies. One of my coworkers talks about how he has to wear a mask to get into the gym but they don’t have to wear it while working out, it makes no sense why even bother having people wear them to walk in/out.



This new CDC statment is going to be a nightmare for stores and the people who work there. How can any mask policy be enforced now? All those people who don't want to be vaccinated will now act as if they have been vaccinated so they don't need to mask up. As you say a true ish show. 

The NY Times ran a story about how they surveyed over 700 academic epidemiologists and most said that people should continue to mask for at least the next year. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/13/upshot/epidemiologists-coronavirus-masks.html


----------



## Chagall

They are now saying that the virus is air born so stop disinfecting everything. That the disenfectant does you more harm than the very remote possibility of being infected by the virus on surfaces. (CBC)


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> That may be so but the countries running these trials are the ones spreading out the doses, and may have a vested interest in these results. The manufacturers still recommend the three to four week interval. If spreading out the doses was deemed in our best interest why are they giving some doses at three to four week for some ‘at risk’ people. Anyway we are all entitled to our opinions, and that is mine.


They're spreading them out because they cover more people with first doses vs being fully Vax.

In the US, They're still administering the second shot within a 3/4 week window for non-risl people


----------



## hermes_lemming

So 8 members of the Yankees now have it, 1 player and 7 staffed. News flash - they were fully vaccinated,  with one shot J&J - administered April 7


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Pardon, what was the question?
> 
> What I meant was that if the country's leading epidemiologist isn't boarding a plane or dining indoors despite being fully vaccinated, why should I do anything different?


What I am telling you is that he was interacting with MSNBC employees and was in a studio space.
What is the difference between a studio and a restaurant?
Nada.
Today, New York announced that High Schoolers are allowed to vaccine. There are high schools organizing drive on the spot with parents and guardians.
I understand that you have comorbidities but if a person is somewhat healthy and vaccinated, it is fine to 
mingle again.
At this point, my phone has the QR and guess what?
I am living again!( masked and cautious)


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly don’t think that most stores will change their stance any time soon and allowing customers to come in without masks. I feel that it;s a huge liability for them. If Employees catch covid at work can it be considered workers comp? I’m vaccinated and I will still continue to wear a mask at work we have thousands of people who come in every day. I don’t believe for one minute that they are all vaccinated.


I agree. Masking is the way to go with work environment. 
Especially in the back offices, and tight spaces.
The ones who are unmasked are the same ones who are vaccines resistant ime.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> What I am telling you is that he was interacting with MSNBC employees and was in a studio space.
> What is the difference between a studio and a restaurant?
> Nada.
> Today, New York announced that High Schoolers are allowed to vaccine. There are high schools organizing drive on the spot with parents and guardians.
> I understand that you have comorbidities but if a person is somewhat healthy and vaccinated, it is fine to
> mingle again.
> At this point, my phone has the QR and guess what?
> I am living again!( masked and cautious)


You have greater chances of figuring out who is vaccinated and administer a covid test in a MSNBC studio vs a restaurant.  Can you imagine if they required a covid test for indoor dining? Heck that would be downright mutiny. They can require vaccination of the staff but not the patrons.

My autoimmune disease is common to older women and just a fact of life. Yes it made me more susceptible to the virus but that's common for all immune compromised. And thankfully I'm fully vaccinated. Regardless I still plan on wearing a mask and exercising extreme caution because I don't want to recatch this virus or its ugly cousins.

I've also been living life but as many, with caution. No one comes over unless fully vaccinated.  I have tests if they're unsure. We dine outdoors because we don't feel safe to do it indoors in a restaurant.  But we're happy to see one another. I still wear a mask whenever possible outside and I'm not alone in this practice. 

We're not as fancy so no QR code for us. We just pray the other person is telling the truth with their vaccination card and that it's not a fake.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> So 8 members of the Yankees now have it, 1 player and 7 staffed. News flash - they were fully vaccinated,  with one shot J&J - administered April 7


So?  The vaccines are not a 100% guarantee against catching Covid.  No one’s ever claimed that, but they should prevent serious illness in those people that do catch it as well as protecting the majority of the vaccinated popn from catching it.


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> You have greater chances of figuring out who is vaccinated and administer a covid test in a MSNBC studio vs a restaurant.  Can you imagine if they required a covid test for indoor dining? Heck that would be downright mutiny. They can require vaccination of the staff but not the patrons.
> 
> My autoimmune disease is common to older women and just a fact of life. Yes it made me more susceptible to the virus but that's common for all immune compromised. And thankfully I'm fully vaccinated. Regardless I still plan on wearing a mask and exercising extreme caution because I don't want to recatch this virus or its ugly cousins.
> 
> I've also been living life but as many, with caution. No one comes over unless fully vaccinated.  I have tests if they're unsure. We dine outdoors because we don't feel safe to do it indoors in a restaurant.  But we're happy to see one another. I still wear a mask whenever possible outside and I'm not alone in this practice.
> 
> We're not as fancy so no QR code for us. We just pray the other person is telling the truth with their vaccination card and that it's not a fake.


Requiring vaccinations would be a selling point for me.
And It will come to that, very soon.


----------



## limom

Clearblueskies said:


> So?  The vaccines are not a 100% guarantee against catching Covid.  No one’s ever claimed that, but they should prevent serious illness in those people that do catch it as well as protecting the majority of the vaccinated popn from catching it.


It is exactly, what is happening with the team.
Both players and management (ie older men) are doing fine.


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> So 8 members of the Yankees now have it, 1 player and 7 staffed. News flash - they were fully vaccinated,  with one shot J&J - administered April 7



Are they symptomatic for the disease?


----------



## hermes_lemming

luckylove said:


> Are they symptomatic for the disease?


No idea. Its still early in my neck of the woods and I can't sleep due to this latest crazy mandate. It's like bizarro world. We're letting the anti maskers and anti vaxxers hide in plain sight. 

Meanwhile across the pond the Japanese are tying to ax the Olympics due to the rise of cases. They feel that having the ceremony is detrimental to the athletes, regardless of being vaccinated.


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> Are they symptomatic for the disease?











						8 from Yankees positive for Covid in post-vaccine breakthrough cases
					

The team is undergoing additional testing and contact tracing, with the assistance of the baseball commissioner’s office and its medical experts.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Clearblueskies

limom said:


> 8 from Yankees positive for Covid in post-vaccine breakthrough cases
> 
> 
> The team is undergoing additional testing and contact tracing, with the assistance of the baseball commissioner’s office and its medical experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


So it’s a good news story, hopefully the publicity around it will encourage people to get vaccinated.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> They're spreading them out because they cover more people with first doses vs being fully Vax.
> 
> In the US, They're still administering the second shot within a 3/4 week window for non-risl people


That’s right. There is a shortage of vaccines.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I still dont understand how we went from double masking in Feb (to protect against the variants - that are not only here but are the dominant strain) to no masks when only a fraction of the US is vaccinated and we're nowhere near herd immunity


----------



## bag-mania

luckylove said:


> Are they symptomatic for the disease?



Seven of the eight have no symptoms. The third base coach showed symptoms but is now feeling better.


----------



## LavenderIce

hermes_lemming said:


> So 8 members of the Yankees now have it, 1 player and 7 staffed. News flash - they were fully vaccinated,  with one shot J&J - administered April 7



An NBA player for the Golden State Warriors, Damion Lee, was vaccinated with the J&J and he got covid within a month of receiving his dose. He had headaches, dizziness, bodyaches and brain fog. He's now covid negative but hasn't been cleared to play.


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> An NBA player for the Golden State Warriors, Damion Lee, was vaccinated with the J&J and he got covid within a month of receiving his dose. He had headaches, dizziness, bodyaches and brain fog. He's now covid negative but hasn't been cleared to play.











						Vaccinated GS guard Lee says he got COVID-19
					

Warriors guard Damion Lee said he tested positive for COVID-19 despite being fully vaccinated.




					www.espn.com


----------



## TC1

No vaccine is 100%. In fact, the J&J was only touted to be 60-some % effective. It's not a silver bullet. The point was to get the vaccine so you wouldn't require hospitalization or die from Covid 19. THAT seems to be working. I read Bill Maher tested positive for Covid and had 0 symptoms, just ended up showing up on a test by chance. That's the goal here people.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> I agree with you but a study has just shown seniors actually benefit from having the second shot far apart (as my mum did 3 months ) as their immune response is compromised by age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083318


They only tested people over 80. That is a very small segment of the population. Here, seniors are anyone over 65.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> I still dont understand how we went from double masking in Feb (to protect against the variants - that are not only here but are the dominant strain) to no masks when only a fraction of the US is vaccinated and we're nowhere near herd immunity


That fraction in the US is 36%. That's a pretty significant amount. Probably another 30 to 40% had the disease and feel they already have antibodies, whether or not this is true. Some people have not been eligible to get the vaccine.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Coach Superfan

All the reasons bolded below supports the argument that masks should continue to be recommended/required regardless of vaccination status. There are areas with high numbers of anti-maskers who will take advantage of the relaxed mask rules. There's no way to prove vax status other than bringing your card everywhere, but who will enforce this? Couple that with the fact that they've been saying for months that being vaccinated does not guarantee you won't become infected PLUS all the new variants PLUS kids under 12 are still vulnerable until a vax is approved for them. 



BigPurseSue said:


> This new CDC statment is going to be a nightmare for stores and the people who work there. How can any mask policy be enforced now? *All those people who don't want to be vaccinated will now act as if they have been vaccinated so they don't need to mask up.* As you say a true ish show.
> 
> The NY Times ran a story about how they surveyed over 700 academic epidemiologists and most said that people should continue to mask for at least the next year. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/13/upshot/epidemiologists-coronavirus-masks.html





hermes_lemming said:


> So 8 members of the Yankees now have it, 1 player and 7 staffed. News flash -* they were fully vaccinated,*  with one shot J&J - administered April 7





Clearblueskies said:


> So?  *The vaccines are not a 100% guarantee against catching Covid.*  No one’s ever claimed that, but they should prevent serious illness in those people that do catch it as well as protecting the majority of the vaccinated popn from catching it.


----------



## whateve

They discovered more blood clots with J&J. 3 people died.


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> Requiring vaccinations would be a selling point for me.
> And It will come to that, very soon.


I don't see how it could be legal to require vaccinations to enter a public place. Possibly a private business might be able to, but then you might be able to make a case for discrimination.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> I don't see how it could be legal to require vaccinations to enter a public place. Possibly a private business might be able to, but then you might be able to make a case for discrimination.


CUNY and SUNY are requiring vaccinations.
Hospitals are requiring vax.
Only exceptions would be religious and medical.
Not on the federal levels, yet


----------



## lalame

whateve said:


> I don't see how it could be legal to require vaccinations to enter a public place. Possibly a private business might be able to, but then you might be able to make a case for discrimination.



I wonder if we might get to a place where a good deal of current adults are vaccinated, then it becomes treated like a flu vaccine... take it if you want or don't but even if you don't it won't spread like wildfire because most will still be vaccinated. I don't think COVID is seen at the same level to be treated like polio or TB with required vaccinations for children but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chagall

Partially vaccinated Canadians can socialize outside this summer. (CBC)


----------



## V0N1B2

Chagall said:


> Partially vaccinated Canadians can socialize outside this summer. (CBC)


 we’ve been doing that for the last 15 months in BC.
Ontario isn’t “Canada” 
“Public health officials say Canadians will be able to enjoy more outdoor activities - like drinks on a patio - once they’ve received first doses of a Covid vaccine.... After reaching that 75% milestone (percentage of adults vaccinated with at least one dose), she said, Canadians can safely enjoy camping, hiking, picnics, small backyard BBQs and drinks on a patio” - CBC
We’ve been eating indoors since last June, until the provincial health officer shut it down in April for (maybe 5-6 weeks). We had dinner on a restaurant patio last weekend. Everybody was camping, hiking, eating inside, having outdoor BBQs, vacationing throughout the province all summer last year and NO ONE was vaccinated. There was no vaccine.
How is that strict lockdown in Ontario going, by the way? Numbers down?


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> we’ve been doing that for the last 15 months in BC.
> Ontario isn’t “Canada”
> “Public health officials say Canadians will be able to enjoy more outdoor activities - like drinks on a patio - once they’ve received first doses of a Covid vaccine.... After reaching that 75% milestone (percentage of adults vaccinated with at least one dose), she said, Canadians can safely enjoy camping, hiking, picnics, small backyard BBQs and drinks on a patio” - CBC
> We’ve been eating indoors since last June, until the provincial health officer shut it down in April for (maybe 5-6 weeks). We had dinner on a restaurant patio last weekend. Everybody was camping, hiking, eating inside, having outdoor BBQs, vacationing throughout the province all summer last year and NO ONE was vaccinated. There was no vaccine.
> How is that strict lockdown in Ontario going, by the way? Numbers down?


We are coming down from a record breaking third wave that includes more dangerous variants. The lockdown has been extended until June 2. Everything is closed.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Here in the UK they've reduced the interval between the 2 jabs from up to 12 weeks to 8 weeks - tptb are slightly concerned about an Indian variant, so now trying to get those first jab people fully vaccinated with the 2nd dose sooner. (Mind you, myself and other people I'm aware of, got their 2nd jab at 9 weeks before todays announcement - I guess that might have something to do with supply/availability?)


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m off of work today but from what I’ve gathered from FB groups is that they will no longer require customers who’ve been vaccinated to wear masks. Employees who are vaccinated can sign a waiver to go mask free, how they will not be required to provide proof of vaccination. So basically we’re relying on the honor system lmao. Ironically if I call in to work from having side effects from the vaccine I need to show my vaccine card to prove that I had it and to get paid for it. Still going to wear a mask probably though the end of the year.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> That may be so but the countries running these trials are the ones spreading out the doses, and may have a vested interest in these results. The manufacturers still recommend the three to four week interval. If spreading out the doses was deemed in our best interest why are they giving some doses at three to four week for some ‘at risk’ people. Anyway we are all entitled to our opinions, and that is mine.


 Feel free I will follow the scientists and experts


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> They only tested people over 80. That is a very small segment of the population. Here, seniors are anyone over 65.


 But here it accounts for a massive % of deaths


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cornflower Blue said:


> Here in the UK they've reduced the interval between the 2 jabs from up to 12 weeks to 8 weeks - tptb are slightly concerned about an Indian variant, so now trying to get those first jab people fully vaccinated with the 2nd dose sooner. (Mind you, myself and other people I'm aware of, got their 2nd jab at 9 weeks before todays announcement - I guess that might have something to do with supply/availability?)



Whitty is very concerned the Indian variant will replace
the Kent one by June and we will be in the next wave  - Vallance wouldn’t even attend the press conference tonight -it’s pretty  clear Whitty and Vallance wanted Boris to do a u turn on Mondays easing measures but he has refused - like he ignored them in sept and nov last year and tens of thousands died because of it


----------



## lalame

I've heard about the UK, South African, and Indian variants but why isn't there an American variant? Or is there and I just don't know?


----------



## elvisfan4life

lalame said:


> I've heard about the UK, South African, and Indian variants but why isn't there an American variant? Or is there and I just don't know?


 There have been 3 a New York one and two California the latter two share one spike mutation with the Indian one - L452 the Indian one has a double mutation as it has L452 and the E484 mutation that’s in the Brazil and s Africa ones it’s a real nasty one!! Both mutations evade
Vaccines


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

The Uk are tracking about 20 Variants possibly more at the minute there are thousands around


----------



## LemonDrop

Some US states are lifting the mask law for everyone. Vaccinated or not. And it looks like some big chain stores are stopping their enforcement of masks nationwide. Trader Joes and Walmart to start.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> Some US states are lifting the mask law for everyone. Vaccinated or not. And it looks like some big chain stores are lifting the law nationwide. Trader Joes and Walmart to start.


We were in Walmart today and they weren't requiring masks.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> We were in Walmart today and they weren't requiring masks.


well that was quick!


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> Some US states are lifting the mask law for everyone. Vaccinated or not. And it looks like some big chain stores are stopping their enforcement of masks nationwide. Trader Joes and Walmart to start.


At least the employees don't have to get into a confrontation with maskless customers. I'm still using my shopping cart to keep six feet of distance between myself and someone behind me.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Good lord I hope the Indian variant isn’t over there and doesn’t take off like it is doing in the uk


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> That fraction in the US is 36%. That's a pretty significant amount. Probably another 30 to 40% had the disease and feel they already have antibodies, whether or not this is true. Some people have not been eligible to get the vaccine.


Ok let me speak as someone who has had the disease and thus the infamous antibodies- they're not permanent and go away after maximum 8 months after infection. Once they go away, if you're a long hauler, those symptoms start to compound 

No disrespect but we're nowhere nearly herd immunity- which requires 70%+ active immunity.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> An NBA player for the Golden State Warriors, Damion Lee, was vaccinated with the J&J and he got covid within a month of receiving his dose. He had headaches, dizziness, bodyaches and brain fog. He's now covid negative but hasn't been cleared to play.


Doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> Some US states are lifting the mask law for everyone. Vaccinated or not. And it looks like some big chain stores are stopping their enforcement of masks nationwide. Trader Joes and Walmart to start.


And costco


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> well that was quick!


They need to make up for lost business


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> They discovered more blood clots with J&J. 3 people died.


My heart bleeds for those who took it. They wanted it one and done and were fine with 60% immunity and now blood clots and possible death.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I don't see how it could be legal to require vaccinations to enter a public place. Possibly a private business might be able to, but then you might be able to make a case for discrimination.


They're requiring from the students for some colleges


----------



## limom

They still have to follow state mandate.
So my gym still is asking for masks. Golds Gym New York.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> They still have to follow state mandate.
> So my gym still is asking for masks. Golds Gym New York.


Doesn't surprise me. They're high risk areas. My gym had a positive covid case on their first day of reopening, which cause chaos to the staff and affected gym goers who later found out and did the respective pcr test


----------



## limom

hermes_lemming said:


> Doesn't surprise me. They're high risk areas. My gym had a positive covid case on their first day of reopening, which cause chaos to the staff and affected gym goers who later found out and did the respective pcr test


Never went back since they closed in March 2020


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> They still have to follow state mandate.
> So my gym still is asking for masks. Golds Gym New York.


They do and they don't. There is no state enforcement, at least where I am. It is up to the individual municipalities and health departments to enforce. Early on, law enforcement in our area said they wouldn't enforce any mandates, including forcing businesses to close during lockdown. The health department called restaurants and told them what they needed to do, but whether or not they did it was still left up to the individual owners. Most business owners followed the regulations but not all. Now that we've opened up, there are still many restaurants that continue to do take out only. On the other hand, there were some that operated as usual during the entire pandemic. No one here got shut down by authorities for violating any of the announced mandates.


----------



## Chagall

Greyhound bus lines shutting down services permanently across Canada.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I went to the zoo today and there was mixture of people not wearing a mask or wearing it under their chin. My County has not officially cancelled the mask mandate..completely gross was the girl who let out a huge sneeze and didn’t even try to cover her mouth, right by the concession stand .. I have no idea if these people with out masks are really vaccinated or not....


----------



## limom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I went to the zoo today and there was mixture of people not wearing a mask or wearing it under their chin. My County has not officially cancelled the mask mandate..completely gross was the girl who let out a huge sneeze and didn’t even try to cover her mouth, right by the concession stand .. I have no idea if these people with out masks are really vaccinated or not....


Ew.

Here on Long Island, people are still wearing masks indoors.
At the mall and in stores, everybody was consistent, employees and customers alike.
At the beach, no one is wearing a mask. Except for people from the city, until they realize it is safe.


----------



## MrsGAM

hermes_lemming said:


> They're requiring from the students for some colleges


The son of one of my mom's friends isn't able to attend his college graduation ceremony because it hasn't been 2 week since his 2nd vaccine shot. My mom's all offended about it, but I'm on the fence.
In my city, they released the mask mandate about a month ago and said it's up to the businesses to decide whether their customers need to wear masks. Most places still have the 'masks required' signs up, but they are not being enforced. At work, we're only required to wear masks if we can't stay 6 feet away from each other. I work at a place that manufactures a steel product; we don't get a lot of visitors and most of us work in our own offices, so it's not hard to keep our distances.
My husband and I got our 2nd Pfizer shots last week! I only had mild symptoms (slight headache, possibly a fever I slept through, a little swelling at the injection site, and some body aches), but hubby was taken out with migraines and a mild fever that kept coming and going. He basically laid in bed for 3 days straight and missed 1 day of work; I had to take care of 2 littles, 1 sicky, and a messy house by myself for those 3 days! Thankfully, it was nice enough to get the kids out of the house and let them run around outside for 1 of those days, otherwise I might have gone crazy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> Ew.
> 
> Here on Long Island, people are still wearing masks indoors.
> At the mall and in stores, everybody was consistent, employees and customers alike.
> At the beach, no one is wearing a mask. Except for people from the city, until they realize it is safe.


My state hasn't made any announcement about the mask mandate, it seems to be by county. My county has not lifted the mask mandate but I noticed my gym took away the sign stating it when you walk in the door. It seems my governor had a rough time during this pandemic with the mandates.


----------



## limom

Worth reading:








						The Future of Virus Tracking Can Be Found on This College Campus
					

Colorado Mesa University and the Broad Institute of M.I.T. and Harvard have spent the last year exploring new approaches to managing outbreaks.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

Welp my maternal side of the family that's stateside just went into hermit mode. They're freaked out by the latest mask mandate and the fact that I was a covid long hauler. Doesn't help that my 4 yr old neice has gotten sick 3xs since she's been back to school as her immune system is adjusting. They don't trust society and are worried the latest cdc direction just opened a hornets nest.


----------



## hermes_lemming

MrsGAM said:


> The son of one of my mom's friends isn't able to attend his college graduation ceremony because it hasn't been 2 week since his 2nd vaccine shot. My mom's all offended about it, but I'm on the fence.
> In my city, they released the mask mandate about a month ago and said it's up to the businesses to decide whether their customers need to wear masks. Most places still have the 'masks required' signs up, but they are not being enforced. At work, we're only required to wear masks if we can't stay 6 feet away from each other. I work at a place that manufactures a steel product; we don't get a lot of visitors and most of us work in our own offices, so it's not hard to keep our distances.
> My husband and I got our 2nd Pfizer shots last week! I only had mild symptoms (slight headache, possibly a fever I slept through, a little swelling at the injection site, and some body aches), but hubby was taken out with migraines and a mild fever that kept coming and going. He basically laid in bed for 3 days straight and missed 1 day of work; I had to take care of 2 littles, 1 sicky, and a messy house by myself for those 3 days! Thankfully, it was nice enough to get the kids out of the house and let them run around outside for 1 of those days, otherwise I might have gone crazy.


I caught covid from my work place back in March of 2020. The symptoms stayed with me until April 2021 when I got vaccinated. I wasn't near anyone, constantly washed my hands but didn't wear a mask.


----------



## Sunshine mama

After getting my 2nd dose,  I felt the confidence to go to a shopping mall. I went to an indoor/outdoor shopping mall for the first time in about 15 months, but I  was underwhelmed.  I didn't see anything  exciting that I didn't see online,  and many of the stores were sadly closed.


----------



## arnott

This patio was just built on the street outside my local pub since there is no indoor dining!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> This patio was just built on the street outside my local pub since there is no indoor dining!



They did a lot of this in my town. They took over some of the parking spaces on a street where it was already hard to park. There is one restaurant who extended his "patio dining" area in front of the store next door. I can't imagine that store owner is happy, having his entrance hidden from the street.

Then there are the places that put up these big white tents that are nearly completely enclosed. I don't know why those would be any safer than being completely indoors.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> They do and they don't. There is no state enforcement, at least where I am. It is up to the individual municipalities and health departments to enforce. Early on, law enforcement in our area said they wouldn't enforce any mandates, including forcing businesses to close during lockdown. The health department called restaurants and told them what they needed to do, but whether or not they did it was still left up to the individual owners. Most business owners followed the regulations but not all. Now that we've opened up, there are still many restaurants that continue to do take out only. On the other hand, there were some that operated as usual during the entire pandemic. No one here got shut down by authorities for violating any of the announced mandates.



There was a coffee shop near our house that was shut-down because they refused to enforce mask-wearing. In fact for a while they refused to serve customers wearing a mask. It was a strange and dramatic situation. There was a protest at the shop. The county health dept. fined them and threatened to shut them down. Then their landlord revoked their lease. It was too bad because they were a great coffee shop.

There was also a dance studio that ended up with $20K in fines for refusing to following county health mandates. There may have been more businesses that ran into problems but those are the only two that made the news. 

I think around here fines have been the main enforcement of health mandates.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BigPurseSue said:


> There was a coffee shop near our house that was shut-down because they refused to enforce mask-wearing. In fact for a while they refused to serve customers wearing a mask. It was a strange and dramatic situation. There was a protest at the shop. The county health dept. fined them and threatened to shut them down. Then their landlord revoked their lease. It was too bad because they were a great coffee shop.
> 
> There was also a dance studio that ended up with $20K in fines for refusing to following county health mandates. There may have been more businesses that ran into problems but those are the only two that made the news.
> 
> I think around here fines have been the main enforcement of health mandates.


I know exactly where you are talking about! Almost posted about it, they were mask shaming people who came in wearing a mask, I think they even masked shamed a child...it was really sad and they ended up leaving that location. It didn’t have to be like that,,


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know exactly where you are talking about! Almost posted about it, they were mask shaming people who came in wearing a mask, I think they even masked shamed a child...it was really sad and they ended up leaving that location. It didn’t have to be like that. I think they didn’t let their staff wear a mask either?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know exactly where you are talking about! Almost posted about it, they were mask shaming people who came in wearing a mask, I think they even masked shamed a child...it was really sad and they ended up leaving that location. It didn’t have to be like that. I think they didn’t let their staff wear a mask either?



I think you're right. They wouldn't allow staff to wear masks. They also posted a sign saying the place was a "mask-free zone." Then later denied it. It was all very strange. The sad thing was it was a terrific coffee shop. I went there with friends all the time. They even had a cozy fireplace in the winter. When they lost their lease I wondered whether there were other things going on with their business.


----------



## canto bight

I was not at all ready for the mask mandate to end, but I must say that I am really proud of my community.  I have only seen two people (who were together) without masks over the last few days.  People say the decision to mask up now is highly personal, but I don't think it is.  I think the decision to mask up now is about protecting our community and people who are unable to be vaccinated for whatever reason.


----------



## arnott

Had Dim Sum on the restaurant patio for my Cousin's Birthday Lunch today!  It was so windy our napkins were flying off the table and the wind also knocked over the hand sanitizer dispenser they had set up in the corner!  I was prepared this time and brought a hat so that the sun wouldn't be beating down on me!


----------



## rexylucky

coronavirus has caused me to spent more money. bought 2 gucci bags online.


----------



## arnott

Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


----------



## Gracilan

arnott said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!



Lots of luck and congratulations to you!


----------



## Mariapia

arnott said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


Everything is going to be fine, arnott!


----------



## whateve

Today we went to the restaurant that wasn't allowed to use plates, just styrofoam containers even though they were allowed to use glasses, bowls and silverware. They said the health department gave them permission to use plates. Who makes these rules?


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


Good luck! You'll do great!


----------



## rexylucky

arnott said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


good luck!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


Sending lots of luck your way!  Have a great first day


----------



## limom

You got this!
@arnott


----------



## canto bight

whateve said:


> Today we went to the restaurant that wasn't allowed to use plates, just styrofoam containers even though they were allowed to use glasses, bowls and silverware. They said the health department gave them permission to use plates. Who makes these rules?



Maybe I am not very smart, but I don't see the difference between plates and those other items you mentioned.  In fact, I feel like I would be more squeamish about glasses and silverware than I would plates.


----------



## limom

Styrofoam is banned in many states, no?
At Chipotle, they have wine in a can. It is fabulous


----------



## Tootsie17

arnott said:


> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job!  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


I haven't posted on this thread in a while, but I wish you much success. You will be great!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

I was able to get my first vaccine dose nearly 2 weeks ago and was able to book my 17 year old in for hers today. It's a good sign! things are re-opening here and you can get pretty much book a same day vaxx appt if you're looking.


----------



## elvisfan4life

canto bight said:


> I was not at all ready for the mask mandate to end, but I must say that I am really proud of my community.  I have only seen two people (who were together) without masks over the last few days.  People say the decision to mask up now is highly personal, but I don't think it is.  I think the decision to mask up now is about protecting our community and people who are unable to be vaccinated for whatever reason.



Beautifully said I am going to quote you all day!!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Got my 2nd dose of the Moderna vaccine shot today. It hurt so much more than the first dose.  (I even had the same pharm tech give me the shot, so I don't think it's her.) So glad I am done. I'm still going to wear my mask around other people in stores and such.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just had my yearly physical.  Pcp doesn't want me to take any another vaccinations this year because the medical community is unsure how it will interact with the covid vaccine


----------



## pixiejenna

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Got my 2nd dose of the Moderna vaccine shot today. It hurt so much more than the first dose.  (I even had the same pharm tech give me the shot, so I don't think it's her.) So glad I am done. I'm still going to wear my mask around other people in stores and such.



Move your arm around a lot do some windmills or something simple. My first shot hurt so bad lik 4-5 days. My second shot the nurse told me to move my arm a lot more and it only hurt for a day and a half.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Just had my yearly physical.  Pcp doesn't want me to take any another vaccinations this year because the medical community is unsure how it will interact with the covid vaccine


I was wondering about the shingles shot reacting with the COVID vaccination.


----------



## luckylove

Chagall said:


> I was wondering about the shingles shot reacting with the COVID vaccination.



My cousin waited 3 months between her Covid vaccine and shingles shot, but still had a very rough time with the shingles shots. She felt lousy for weeks. Not sure if her reaction is typical or not.


----------



## Chagall

luckylove said:


> My cousin waited 3 months between her Covid vaccine and shingles shot, but still had a very rough time with the shingles shots. She felt lousy for weeks. Not sure if her reaction is typical or not.


Thank you that’s good information. Not sure when you could fit it in to reduce the possible side effects if they move on to yearly booster shots.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Thank you that’s good information. Not sure when you could fit it in to reduce the possible side effects if they move on to yearly booster shots.


Yep we're unfortunately part of a worldwide clinical trial


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep we're unfortunately part of a worldwide clinical trial


Some of us more than others I’m afraid.


----------



## arnott

I'm getting my first dose of Vaccine tomorrow.  Wish me luck that I don't get any side effects!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> I'm getting my first dose of Vaccine tomorrow.  Wish me luck that I don't get any side effects!



Make sure you drink a lot of water an hour before your appointment. That's what I was told to do, and I'm feeling pretty good after my 2nd shot. My arm hurt but moving it around like someone here said to do seemed to help a lot. Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Make sure you drink a lot of water an hour before your appointment. That's what I was told to do, and I'm feeling pretty good after my 2nd shot. My arm hurt but moving it around like someone here said to do seemed to help a lot. Good luck tomorrow!!!




Thank you.  My appointment is at 12:50pm.  I wasn't going to eat anything, just going to have lunch after.


----------



## loulouf

Things are slowly getting back to normal here .. love being back at the gym and less crowds at the park (everyone’s at the shops)


----------



## loulouf

arnott said:


> Thank you.  My appointment is at 12:50pm.  I wasn't going to eat anything, just going to have lunch after.


Defo lots of water In sure helped me ...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Thank you.  My appointment is at 12:50pm.  I wasn't going to eat anything, just going to have lunch after.


I had my first Pfizer shot and was fine. I only had a sore arm for about a day. No other symptoms other than maybe being a bit tired the next day. I took no special precautions, I ate and drank water as usual. My shot was at 6:00 PM.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> I had my first Pfizer shot and was fine. I only had a sore arm for about a day. No other symptoms other than maybe being a bit tired the next day. I took no special precautions, I ate and drank water as usual. My shot was at 6:00 PM.


Fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## luckylove

Had dinner INSIDE at a local restaurant yesterday. Somehow, I was shocked to see I was the only customer with a mask on and people were crowded in as though there were no such thing as a pandemic. It was all just a bit much for me though I was happy to see in theory that it was lively... just not cautious enough for me during these times. Service definitely suffered as I think they weren't prepared for the crowds.... or maybe they are simply having difficulty hiring enough people to work as that has been a problem in the restaurant and hospitality industries. I think I am not going to eat indoors again there for a long while....


----------



## limom

There was a maskless couple at my supermarket. The crowd parted around them.
Very uncomfortable situation for all involved.


----------



## arnott

Got my Vaccine today!  To my surprise it was Moderna!  Long lines ups.  My appointment was at 12:50pm and I left the Observation Area at 1:30pm.  It was a doctor that gave me the Vaccine and right when she was explaining the side effects to me, someone came into the room and called her.  She asked, "How badly do you need me?" and rushed out.  Someone must have had some kind of medical emergency or fainting where they had to call the doctor!  I can see how that could have freaked some people out.  It was 2 people per room where the injections were taking place.  The person across from me receiving her vaccine was a little girl who was about to be injected by a pharmacist.  The doctor came back and used hand sanitizer to sanitize her hands and then injected me without wearing gloves!!  She said I had some "oozing" and I looked and there was a tiny bit of blood coming out of the hole.  She put a round bandaid on it and told me to put pressure on it.  Then I went to the observation room where each chair has clear plastic dividers on either side.  They gave me a sticky piece of paper with the time written on it of when I could go (wait 15 minutes).  There was a clock there and they said when your time is up to stick the paper onto the chair and leave.  People came around picking up the pieces of paper and sanitizing the chairs for the next people.  Oh yeah, there were signs that said no pictures or videos allowed!  They said there was a selfie station at the end where you could take a selfie in front of a backdrop.

Oh yeah, and the little girl was getting Pfizer!  Maybe they don't give Moderna to kids?!


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Got my Vaccine today!  To my surprise it was Moderna!  Long lines ups.  My appointment was at 12:50pm and I left the Observation Area at 1:30pm.  It was a doctor that gave me the Vaccine and right when she was explaining the side effects to me, someone came into the room and called her.  She asked, "How badly do you need me?" and rushed out.  Someone must have had some kind of medical emergency or fainting where they had to call the doctor!  I can see how that could have freaked some people out.  It was 2 people per room where the injections were taking place.  The person across from me receiving her vaccine was a little girl who was about to be injected by a pharmacist.  The doctor came back and used hand sanitizer to sanitize her hands and then injected me without wearing gloves!!  She said I had some "oozing" and I looked and there was a tiny bit of blood coming out of the hole.  She put a round bandaid on it and told me to put pressure on it.  Then I went to the observation room where each chair has clear plastic dividers on either side.  They gave me a sticky piece of paper with the time written on it of when I could go (wait 15 minutes).  There was a clock there and they said when your time is up to stick the paper onto the chair and leave.  People came around picking up the pieces of paper and sanitizing the chairs for the next people.  Oh yeah, there were signs that said no pictures or videos allowed!  They said there was a selfie station at the end where you could take a selfie in front of a backdrop.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the little girl was getting Pfizer!  Maybe they don't give Moderna to kids?!


Congrats on being vaccinated.  And no, Moderna isn't approved for the teens/kids


----------



## arnott

hermes_lemming said:


> Congrats on being vaccinated.  And no, Moderna isn't approved for the teens/kids




What's the reason?  Thanks!


----------



## redney

arnott said:


> What's the reason?  Thanks!


Congratulations on your vaccine! 

Clinical trials for Moderna and the first trials for Pfizer were for age 16+. Pfizer then ran clinical trials for age 12+ and the US FDA recently authorized it for emergency use for 12+ Now, Pfizer is running trials in groups for ages 6 months-11 years, with expected emergency authorization by the FDA by September of this year.





__





						Pfizer-BioNTech Announce Positive Topline Results of Pivotal COVID-19 Vaccine Study in Adolescents | Pfizer
					

In participants aged 12-15 years old, BNT162b2 demonstrated 100% efficacy and robust antibody responses, exceeding those reported in trial of vaccinated 16-25 year old participants in an earlier analysis, and was well tolerated The companies plan to submit these data to the U.S. Food and Drug...




					www.pfizer.com


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Got my 2nd dose of the Moderna vaccine shot today. It hurt so much more than the first dose.  (I even had the same pharm tech give me the shot, so I don't think it's her.) So glad I am done. I'm still going to wear my mask around other people in stores and such.




My Brother got his second dose yesterday and also said it hurt more!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> My Brother got his second dose yesterday and also said it hurt more!



Don't worry. It did hurt more than the first dose, but the pain/fatigue didn't last as long second time around for me. Make sure to drink a lot of water and move the arm that got the shot (like doing windmills or stretching). I also took some Advil which seemed to help. I'm on my third day of the second dose and my arm got a little warm, red, and itchy. With the first dose, it happened a week later.


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> What's the reason?  Thanks!


I don't know. I just know Pfizer was approved. But there are more side effects with Moderna.


----------



## arnott

hermes_lemming said:


> I don't know. I just know Pfizer was approved. *But there are more side effects with Moderna.*




Like what?


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Like what?


There is a screen grab somewhere in this forum that lists the side effects for pfizer vs Moderna. I think its a recent as roughly a month ago. Someone else posted it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

This might be a little late but hopefully it will inform those who are on the fence about the vaccine or think covid is a hoax.

When my health plummeted this year fr long hauler symptoms, something else happened that I forgot to mention earlier cuz dang it, there's a lot to list so please bear with me. My teeth suddenly became really bad. Like the gums weakened and it felt like I had nothing but cavities.

All this fortunately went away once I had the vaccine. Craziest disease ever. *big sigh*


----------



## LavenderIce

hermes_lemming said:


> This might be a little late but hopefully it will inform those who are on the fence about the vaccine or think covid is a hoax.
> 
> When my health plummeted this year fr long hauler symptoms, something else happened that I forgot to mention earlier cuz dang it, there's a lot to list so please bear with me. My teeth suddenly became really bad. Like the gums weakened and it felt like I had nothing but cavities.
> 
> All this fortunately went away once I had the vaccine. *Craziest disease ever*. *big sigh*



It certainly is and we're still learning about it. Glad your health has improved.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> What's the reason?  Thanks!



I think it was as simple as Pfizer was a little faster getting their trials completed. I expect Moderna will also be approved for younger kids.


----------



## TC1

Just read that the CDC is investigating some rare cases of Myocarditis with the mRNA vaccines given to teens and young adults. There were also some cases in Israel, mostly among men..after the second shot.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So I know it's been a while since I posted on thread, so here goes.

Returning travelers were allowed back into my state after there was a long ban. Around 3+ weeks ago. Suffice to say, someone coming back from India was in mandate quarantine for 2 weeks and tested FOUR TIMES all of which, were negative??? Their last test was 48 Hours prior to leaving quarantine and that came back negative. So then they boarded another flight to come into my state. It was only 3 days later and at night, that they developed symptom's and went to get tested the next day. Day 4. That returned a POSITVE result!
Our Health minister stated that the Indian strain is extremely contagious, well if that's the case, they need to stay in Quarantine for 3 WEEKS, not 2 WEEKS????

Well, now since then, we have had 9 new contact cases all due to bungled contract tracing and Hotel quarantine in the other state!

Over 2 dozen Stores and Shops have been deep cleaned and not to mention that they deep cleaned one WRONG grocery store. So the one that was exposed didn't get deep cleaned until 2 DAYS ago???? So what happens now? We go back to wearing a mask (we haven't had to use one since late March in public & indoors), no more then 5 people inside and no more then 30 outdoors all while SD.

All the cases are on the other side of the City, nowhere near me, yet we all have to pay the price because _Some_ people got lax and didn't do their dam job thoroughly!

*IF* we still continue to get new daily cases, we will be put back on Lockdown yet AGAIN! Everyone was just starting to except our _new_ Covid normal. Nothings the same PRE Covid, now you have perplex in every Shop/Store at the counters and you still had to wear a mask when going to see a Doctor, Hospital's, on Public transport, Taxi's, anywhere where you cannot self distance. We are all now bracing ourselves for a Lockdown.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So I know it's been a while since I posted on thread, so here goes.
> 
> Returning travelers were allowed back into my state after there was a long ban. Around 3+ weeks ago. Suffice to say, someone coming back from India was in mandate quarantine for 2 weeks and tested FOUR TIMES all of which, were negative??? Their last test was 48 Hours prior to leaving quarantine and that came back negative. So then they boarded another flight to come into my state. It was only 3 days later and at night, that they developed symptom's and went to get tested the next day. Day 4. That returned a POSITVE result!
> Our Health minister stated that the Indian strain is extremely contagious, well if that's the case, they need to stay in Quarantine for 3 WEEKS, not 2 WEEKS????
> 
> Well, now since then, we have had 9 new contact cases all due to bungled contract tracing and Hotel quarantine in the other state!
> 
> Over 2 dozen Stores and Shops have been deep cleaned and not to mention that they deep cleaned one WRONG grocery store. So the one that was exposed didn't get deep cleaned until 2 DAYS ago???? So what happens now? We go back to wearing a mask (we haven't had to use one since late March in public & indoors), no more then 5 people inside and no more then 30 outdoors all while SD.
> 
> All the cases are on the other side of the City, nowhere near me, yet we all have to pay the price because _Some_ people got lax and didn't do their dam job thoroughly!
> 
> *IF* we still continue to get new daily cases, we will be put back on Lockdown yet AGAIN! Everyone was just starting to except our _new_ Covid normal. Nothings the same PRE Covid, now you have perplex in every Shop/Store at the counters and you still had to wear a mask when going to see a Doctor, Hospital's, on Public transport, Taxi's, anywhere where you cannot self distance. We are all now bracing ourselves for a Lockdown.


Is anyone there wanting to be vaccinated? the rates are non-existent. I know Australia has only had 5/6 cases at any given time..and with that vs the population..maybe it's not seen as urgent? Just curious.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So I know it's been a while since I posted on thread, so here goes.
> 
> Returning travelers were allowed back into my state after there was a long ban. Around 3+ weeks ago. Suffice to say, someone coming back from India was in mandate quarantine for 2 weeks and tested FOUR TIMES all of which, were negative??? Their last test was 48 Hours prior to leaving quarantine and that came back negative. So then they boarded another flight to come into my state. It was only 3 days later and at night, that they developed symptom's and went to get tested the next day. Day 4. That returned a POSITVE result!
> Our Health minister stated that the Indian strain is extremely contagious, well if that's the case, they need to stay in Quarantine for 3 WEEKS, not 2 WEEKS????
> 
> Well, now since then, we have had 9 new contact cases all due to bungled contract tracing and Hotel quarantine in the other state!
> 
> Over 2 dozen Stores and Shops have been deep cleaned and not to mention that they deep cleaned one WRONG grocery store. So the one that was exposed didn't get deep cleaned until 2 DAYS ago???? So what happens now? We go back to wearing a mask (we haven't had to use one since late March in public & indoors), no more then 5 people inside and no more then 30 outdoors all while SD.
> 
> All the cases are on the other side of the City, nowhere near me, yet we all have to pay the price because _Some_ people got lax and didn't do their dam job thoroughly!
> 
> *IF* we still continue to get new daily cases, we will be put back on Lockdown yet AGAIN! Everyone was just starting to except our _new_ Covid normal. Nothings the same PRE Covid, now you have perplex in every Shop/Store at the counters and you still had to wear a mask when going to see a Doctor, Hospital's, on Public transport, Taxi's, anywhere where you cannot self distance. We are all now bracing ourselves for a Lockdown.


I spoke with my pcp about what's going on in India as the situation is very dire. He told me a story that I will share with you. 

He has another patient that is very well to do and said patient tried to help his relatives in India so chartered two private planes to load all his relatives from India and fly them directly to the US to be vaccinated. This was an expensive endeavor and cost at least a million.  Well unfortunately they were not allowed to disembark once they reached the US. 

We also spoke about the Olympics and how Japan wants it canceled. He agreed and said it wouldn't be a bad idea as the cases in Asia are rising.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> Is anyone there wanting to be vaccinated? the rates are non-existent. I know Australia has only had 5/6 cases at any given time..and with that vs the population..maybe it's not seen as urgent? Just curious.



Well, that's a whole different story. 

People who were getting the AstraZeneca jab were having severe side effects. I'm not talking about the odd one here and there, more then half who received the first dose experienced Blood clots, anaphylactic reactions and one person actually died from a blood clot. So then the panic set in for those who were going to get the first jab. So then our Government put the vaccine on pause due to so many having severe side effects. Now tho', they are encouraging and pushing people to get the vaccine.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, that's a whole different story.
> 
> People who were getting the AstraZeneca jab were having severe side effects. I'm not talking about the odd one here and there, more then half who received the first dose experienced Blood clots, anaphylactic reactions and one person actually died from a blood clot. So then the panic set in for those who were going to get the first jab. So then out Government put the vaccine on pause due to so many having severe side effects. Now tho', they are encouraging and pushing people to get the vaccine.


I see Pfizer is approved there as well, maybe that'll change some minds. We had the blot clot issues in Canada as well..and switched mostly to Pfizer..I believe people who had AZ as a first dose will still be able to get that for their second (they say the chances for side effects are less from the second dose) *shrug*


----------



## hermes_lemming

They think LeBron is not vaccinated


----------



## elvisfan4life

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, that's a whole different story.
> 
> People who were getting the AstraZeneca jab were having severe side effects. I'm not talking about the odd one here and there, more then half who received the first dose experienced Blood clots, anaphylactic reactions and one person actually died from a blood clot. So then the panic set in for those who were going to get the first jab. So then our Government put the vaccine on pause due to so many having severe side effects. Now tho', they are encouraging and pushing people to get the vaccine.



What evidence do you have for that statement ? It doesn’t ring true to me


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, that's a whole different story.
> 
> People who were getting the AstraZeneca jab were having severe side effects. I'm not talking about the odd one here and there, more then half who received the first dose experienced Blood clots, anaphylactic reactions and one person actually died from a blood clot. So then the panic set in for those who were going to get the first jab. So then our Government put the vaccine on pause due to so many having severe side effects. Now tho', they are encouraging and pushing people to get the vaccine.


I did read an article talking about mixing AZ and Pfizer shots and getting better immune response....Maybe they will turn to Pfizer and Moderna or do this mix?


----------



## limom

Is this going to turn into an anti Indian sentiment?


----------



## Purpaul

I had both doses of Pfizer with no side effects...many friends of mine had to call off work after the 2nd Moderna dose due to flu-like symptoms.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> Is this going to turn into an anti Indian sentiment?


I hope my post didnt come across like that   It wasn’t meant to be that so I removed it...just mentioned it as I read it recently on the news..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

elvisfan4life said:


> What evidence do you have for that statement ? It doesn’t ring true to me



This all happened in Late February this year. No-one knows if it was just a bad container and/or batch of the vaccine. All I know is that it made breaking headlines here that same month. Then our Government hit the pause on the vaccine, then started up again sometime in March with the Pfizer vaccine.

Sorry, but I don't have the time to sift back through news clips and articles about it when it happened in late February considering it's nearly the end of May already.




LVlvoe_bug said:


> I did read an article talking about mixing AZ and Pfizer shots and getting better immune response....Maybe they will turn to Pfizer and Moderna or do this mix?



We can only hope and pray!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## limom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I hope my post didnt come across like that   It wasn’t meant to be that so I removed it...just mentioned it as I read it recently on the news..


Not at all. It just seems like it is the latest focus everywhere.
There has to be a US variation by now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

limom said:


> Not at all. It just seems like it is the latest *focus everywhere*.
> There has to be a* US variation by now*?



I know! I absolutely "Get" it! 

What about an Australian strain?

Just trying to lift up spirits on such an emotional Thread at times. "Hugs" 

*ETA:* In my other post, I have no idea if they were of Indian descent, they just came back from there. That's all. They keep their identity private. Also they did the right thing as soon as they started to have symptom's they went and got tested! I'm upset as well as others in my state because this _*Could *_have been prevented if everyone did their job thoroughly with regards to Hotel quarantine and contact tracing! That's where it all went pear shaped. Peace.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> Not at all. It just seems like it is the latest focus everywhere.
> There has to be a US variation by now?


Probably. I don’t even focus on the strains just Covid as a whole....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Probably. I don’t even focus on the strains just Covid as a whole....



I stopped watching the news ages ago. It was only the past week that my friends would call me at home or text me and tell me to watch the news. They swear I live under a rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have to log off now.  Time for my shower!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I stopped watching the news ages ago. It was only the past week that my friends would call me at home or text me and tell me to watch the news. They swear I live under rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to log off now.  Time for my shower!


I had to stop watching, it was upsetting and then turned so political. Many people I know said the same thing. I think it might be better to live that way!..❤❤ To you LLV!!!


----------



## Chagall

I don’t watch the live news anymore. Can’t stand to watch himself brag about the awesome vaccine rollout here when you know the facts.


----------



## arnott

Went to pick up food after work today and saw that indoor dining has reopened!  But there was a sign that said no washroom!!


----------



## FermiParadox

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, that's a whole different story.
> 
> People who were getting the AstraZeneca jab were having severe side effects. I'm not talking about the odd one here and there, more then half who received the first dose experienced Blood clots, anaphylactic reactions and one person actually died from a blood clot. So then the panic set in for those who were going to get the first jab. So then our Government put the vaccine on pause due to so many having severe side effects. Now tho', they are encouraging and pushing people to get the vaccine.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> This all happened in Late February this year. No-one knows if it was just a bad container and/or batch of the vaccine. All I know is that it made breaking headlines here that same month. Then our Government hit the pause on the vaccine, then started up again sometime in March with the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't have the time to sift back through news clips and articles about it when it happened in late February considering it's nearly the end of May already.



I think it’s important that vaccine misinformation is minimised, so I hope you don’t mind if I address your statements. 

More than half who received the first dose experienced severe side effects? No, the incidence is 1 in 100,000 for blood clots in AstraZeneca vaccines administered in Australia, on pace with the rest of the world. There was never a cluster or burst of blood clots. Unfortunately, yes, one person died. TGA confirmed in March there is no increased risk of anaphylaxis from AstraZeneca compared to any other vaccine. I believe there has only been 7 suspected anaphylaxis cases from the AstraZeneca vaccine in Australia to date (in context of the millions of doses thus far). 

Government paused AstraZeneca? The Government just recommended AstraZeneca for over 50s and Pfizer for under 50s. I believe Victoria paused the rollout of AstraZeneca to under 50s briefly, however now under 50s are able to opt for AstraZeneca as long as they accept the risk.

Bad container or batch? Again, there was no cluster of severe side effects in the first place.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Not at all. It just seems like it is the latest focus everywhere.
> There has to be a US variation by now?



There are a number of them, viruses are always mutating. California, New York State, Louisiana, and New Mexico all reported variants back in March. The difference is none so far have evolved into as different or dangerous variants as in other parts of the world which have become hotspots.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> There are a number of them, viruses are always mutating. California, New York State, Louisiana, and New Mexico all reported variants back in March. The difference is none so far have evolved into as different or dangerous variants as in other parts of the world.


This is why people worldwide needs to be vaccinated, imho.
There is more to the discussion, but it is such a beautiful day.....


----------



## Chagall

The province of Manitoba is considering offering free meals or even a payment of $100.00 to encourage people to get their shot. I can’t get my head around people not wanting to get their vaccine (with the exception of people who have had allergic reactions etc. to vaccines in the past). I couldn’t wait to get my first one. I fully expected side effects but didn’t care, I was nervous but figured it was worth it. What are people thinking. This is a world wide pandemic!


----------



## elvisfan4life

FermiParadox said:


> I think it’s important that vaccine misinformation is minimised, so I hope you don’t mind if I address your statements.
> 
> More than half who received the first dose experienced severe side effects? No, the incidence is 1 in 100,000 for blood clots in AstraZeneca vaccines administered in Australia, on pace with the rest of the world. There was never a cluster or burst of blood clots. Unfortunately, yes, one person died. TGA confirmed in March there is no increased risk of anaphylaxis from AstraZeneca compared to any other vaccine. I believe there has only been 7 suspected anaphylaxis cases from the AstraZeneca vaccine in Australia to date (in context of the millions of doses thus far).
> 
> Government paused AstraZeneca? The Government just recommended AstraZeneca for over 50s and Pfizer for under 50s. I believe Victoria paused the rollout of AstraZeneca to under 50s briefly, however now under 50s are able to opt for AstraZeneca as long as they accept the risk.
> 
> Bad container or batch? Again, there was no cluster of severe side effects in the first place.



Thank you I had decided not to post on her reply about not having time to go back and find articles - outrageous to post untrue stories to scare people at this time


----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> There are a number of them, viruses are always mutating. California, New York State, Louisiana, and New Mexico all reported variants back in March. The difference is none so far have evolved into as different or dangerous variants as in other parts of the world which have become hotspots.



The new Yorkshire variant in the Uk has many features of one of the Californian variants and maybe has mutated from it they are analysing it now to try and see how bad it might be


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you I had decided not to post on her reply about not having time to go back and find articles - outrageous to post untrue stories to scare people at this time


Well, there is a lot to absorb in the news. Depending on the country. In Canada, provinces are no longer recommending AZ as a first dose. There have been blood clots and a few deaths. Side affects are indeed a scary thought..but one must take into consideration the volume of doses given. Information is everywhere right now..it's up to us to educate ourselves (IMO)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

FermiParadox said:


> I think it’s important that vaccine misinformation is minimised, so I hope you don’t mind if I address your statements.
> 
> More than half who received the first dose experienced severe side effects? No, the incidence is 1 in 100,000 for blood clots in AstraZeneca vaccines administered in Australia, on pace with the rest of the world. There was never a cluster or burst of blood clots. Unfortunately, yes, one person died. TGA confirmed in March there is no increased risk of anaphylaxis from AstraZeneca compared to any other vaccine. I believe there has only been 7 suspected anaphylaxis cases from the AstraZeneca vaccine in Australia to date (in context of the millions of doses thus far).
> 
> Government paused AstraZeneca? The Government just recommended AstraZeneca for over 50s and Pfizer for under 50s. I believe Victoria paused the rollout of AstraZeneca to under 50s briefly, however now under 50s are able to opt for AstraZeneca as long as they accept the risk.
> 
> Bad container or batch? Again, there was no cluster of severe side effects in the first place.




Okay, so now you are bringing up Standard basic article's about the vaccine's and what side effects can/could happen when it first rolled out. Figured as there's always one or two in this case. 

Late February it DID make headline news here, which means, if you are watching normal TV stations (I watch pay TV, so I didn't see it until later that evening) it stops whatever show you were watching and comes across as "Breaking news" the same with Radio stations.

It's most certainly NOT misinformation and were you even in my Country or my State for that matter to start with when the news broke here? I'm sticking to what I know is true facts and if you don't want to believe it, that's on you. Nothing has happened SINCE then and people are getting vaccinated everyday. There is a very small % that does have a severe reaction, but that's minimal.


*EDIT:* Nearly 19,000 thousand people got vaccinated yesterday in my state alone. I hope it continues that way everyday until everyone is vaccinated!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> The province of Manitoba is considering offering free meals or even a payment of $100.00 to encourage people to get their shot. I can’t get my head around people not wanting to get their vaccine (with the exception of people who have had allergic reactions etc. to vaccines in the past). I couldn’t wait to get my first one. I fully expected side effects but didn’t care, I was nervous but figured it was worth it. What are people thinking. This is a world wide pandemic!


In the US, there were minority groups that were medically lied to throughout history by the government.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> There are a number of them, viruses are always mutating. California, New York State, Louisiana, and New Mexico all reported variants back in March. The difference is none so far have evolved into as different or dangerous variants as in other parts of the world which have become hotspots.


The variant originating from India is now in the US


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> The province of Manitoba is considering offering free meals or even a payment of $100.00 to encourage people to get their shot. I can’t get my head around people not wanting to get their vaccine (with the exception of people who have had allergic reactions etc. to vaccines in the past). I couldn’t wait to get my first one. I fully expected side effects but didn’t care, I was nervous but figured it was worth it.* What are people thinking. *This is a world wide pandemic!



They are more afraid of the vaccine than they are of the virus. It doesn't make much sense, but then fear isn't rooted in sense.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> They are more afraid of the vaccine than they are of the virus. It doesn't make much sense, but then fear isn't rooted in sense.


They are afraid because of what has happened in the past to minorities - stemming from undisclosed experimentation.

For example: I have a coworker. Nice Latin lady. Also caught covid from the office and experiencing similar long hauler symptoms.  She knows my journey and what the vaccine did for me. Regardless she doesn't want the vaccine because of what has happened in the past. And she knows full well there's only a 30-40% chance it will eliminate her long hauler symptoms.  And this breaks my heart. But in the end, it's their personal choice. Their body.

Same goes for the teens. The latest news showed that there is a far less turnout than anticipated.  Long story short, many parents are choosing not to vaccinate their teens.


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> They are afraid because of what has happened in the past to minorities - stemming from undisclosed experimentation.
> 
> For example: I have a coworker. Nice Latin lady. Also caught covid from the office and experiencing similar long hauler symptoms.  She knows my journey and what the vaccine did for me. Regardless she doesn't want the vaccine because of what has happened in the past. And she knows full well there's only a 30-40% chance it will eliminate her long hauler symptoms.  And this breaks my heart. But in the end, it's their personal choice. Their body.
> 
> Same goes for the teens. The latest news showed that there is a far less turnout than anticipated.  Long story short, many parents are choosing not to vaccinate their teens.



It is so much more complicated than that. There were people here on the thread who were extremely worried about getting the vaccine back in December/January/February because they were afraid of the side effects of a new vaccine. I remember the term "guinea pig" being used and they weren't thinking about the past. Some are still afraid of the lasting effects of anything new. There are also lots of anti-vaxxers still out there who think vaccines cause autism and don't try to convince them of anything else, they won't listen. And don't get me started on the conspiracy theorist wackos who believe the Covid vaccine contains tiny microchips that are being inserted into people. Add to that all of the people in denial who either already had Covid and think it isn't that bad, or they don't believe they will get it. Others just don't want the vaccine, no reason needed.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> They are more afraid of the vaccine than they are of the virus. It doesn't make much sense, but then fear isn't rooted in sense.


Everything in life bears some risk. You have to weigh the odds. The pandemic has to be halted or it will bring the world to its knees. Economically and health wise. The vaccine is the only hope. A no brainer that should be evident to everyone. IMO.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Everything in life bears some risk. You have to weigh the odds. The pandemic has to be halted or it will bring the world to its knees. Economically and health wise. The vaccine is the only hope. A no brainer that should be evident to everyone. IMO.



I completely agree. Unfortunately, we cannot rely on everyone to do their part. The best we can hope is enough people get vaccinated to reach herd immunity.


----------



## Lake Effect

hermes_lemming said:


> The variant originating from India is now in the US


According the state website, in NJ there a total of 48 cases related to the Covid variants 1.617, 1.617.1 and 1.617.2. I am watching with interest, but happy to say, not impending doom. From the stats posted, it would appear at least half of the adult population is vaxxed.


----------



## arnott

Just received my first pay stub for my new job!    Are Orientations usually with pay?  I wasn't sure so I was happy to see that was included!  The money will be direct deposited into my bank account on Friday!


----------



## pixiejenna

You should get paid for orientation if not it would be considered working off the clock, maybe it‘s different in Canada. In the US it would leave them open to being sued for making employees work off the clock.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I don’t know if this is covid-speaking but just as I’m starting to get where I’ve worked hard to get for the past year/two, I’m thinking of doing something crazy like quitting and going trekking around the world (not now now but down the line). Among other things.


----------



## TC1

Lake Effect said:


> According the state website, in NJ there a total of 48 cases related to the Covid variants 1.617, 1.617.1 and 1.617.2. I am watching with interest, but happy to say, not impending doom. From the stats posted, it would appear at least half of the adult population is vaxxed.


In my small city there have been almost 5 thousand variants detected...hasn't seemed to effect the overall numbers once people started to get vaccinated, all numbers went down. They seem to spread faster but haven't been more deadly (thank goodness)


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> According the state website, in NJ there a total of 48 cases related to the Covid variants 1.617, 1.617.1 and 1.617.2. I am watching with interest, but happy to say, not impending doom. From the stats posted, it would appear at least half of the adult population is vaxxed.


You are blessed then. Sadly my state is a different situation.  So yes, even tho fully vaxxed, I'm still masking and staying socially distant as I have zero wish to recatch covid or these variants


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> It is so much more complicated than that. There were people here on the thread who were extremely worried about getting the vaccine back in December/January/February because they were afraid of the side effects of a new vaccine. I remember the term "guinea pig" being used and they weren't thinking about the past. Some are still afraid of the lasting effects of anything new. There are also lots of anti-vaxxers still out there who think vaccines cause autism and don't try to convince them of anything else, they won't listen. And don't get me started on the conspiracy theorist wackos who believe the Covid vaccine contains tiny microchips that are being inserted into people. Add to that all of the people in denial who either already had Covid and think it isn't that bad, or they don't believe they will get it. Others just don't want the vaccine, no reason needed.


Oh I know I barely touched the surface. 

I have some friends who maintain the same beliefs that you just listed. 

Lol I remember when I heard about the micro chip theory way back when. I think I literally snorted with laughter 

Its one of those topics where I worry that our desire for independence might ultimately be our downfall. But let's see.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> In my small city there have been almost 5 thousand variants detected...hasn't seemed to effect the overall numbers once people started to get vaccinated, all numbers went down. They seem to spread faster but haven't been more deadly (thank goodness)


Its because of the vaccine.  It's theoretically supposed to save you from dying or being terminally ill.  You can still have it and not know it. And yes the variants are far more contagious than what was discovered beginning of 2020


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mariapia

arnott said:


> Just received my first pay stub for my new job!    Are Orientations usually with pay?  I wasn't sure so I was happy to see that was included!  The money will be direct deposited into my bank account on Friday!


----------



## Mariapia

TC1 said:


> In my small city there have been almost 5 thousand variants detected...hasn't seemed to effect the overall numbers once people started to get vaccinated, all numbers went down. They seem to spread faster but haven't been more deadly (thank goodness)



There is a variant no one knows anything about in Bordeaux ( South West of France). The origin seems to be a family reunion on May 8th.
Thanks to contact tracing, 61 people have tested positive and are on strict quarantine.
The good news is that none had been vaccinated  ...which proves the effectiveness of the vaccination among their relatives or colleagues that were vaccinated and tested negative and , on the other hand, none is in hospital at the moment.


----------



## limom

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t know if this is covid-speaking but just as I’m starting to get where I’ve worked hard to get for the past year/two, I’m thinking of doing something crazy like quitting and going trekking around the world (not now now but down the line). Among other things.


With your education did you consider working for the World Bank or IMF?
Based in DC but with opportunities to work and travel worldwide?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> You should get paid for orientation if not it would be considered working off the clock, maybe it‘s different in Canada. In the US it would leave them open to being sued for making employees work off the clock.




Thanks!  Just realized I received my first pay stub exactly one month after my job interview!  Who would have thought!  What a crazy month it's been!


----------



## FermiParadox

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Okay, so now you are bringing up Standard basic article's about the vaccine's and what side effects can/could happen when it first rolled out. Figured as there's always one or two in this case.
> 
> Late February it DID make headline news here, which means, if you are watching normal TV stations (I watch pay TV, so I didn't see it until later that evening) it stops whatever show you were watching and comes across as "Breaking news" the same with Radio stations.
> 
> It's most certainly NOT misinformation and were you even in my Country or my State for that matter to start with when the news broke here? I'm sticking to what I know is true facts and if you don't want to believe it, that's on you. Nothing has happened SINCE then and people are getting vaccinated everyday. There is a very small % that does have a severe reaction, but that's minimal.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Nearly 19,000 thousand people got vaccinated yesterday in my state alone. I hope it continues that way everyday until everyone is vaccinated!



I think it’s pretty obvious from my reply that I’m Australian, although I don’t think my location is particularly relevant to facts. I see you have become defensive so I don’t really want to engage further, to be honest.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lake Effect said:


> According the state website, in NJ there a total of 48 cases related to the Covid variants 1.617, 1.617.1 and 1.617.2. I am watching with interest, but happy to say, not impending doom. From the stats posted, it would appear at least half of the adult population is vaxxed.



Uk has 7471 cases of b.1.627.2 and 448 cases of b.1.616.1 scary - hospitalisation and deaths going back up


----------



## bag-mania

It's been a month since I became fully vaccinated and I've been slowly trying to get back to a somewhat normal lifestyle. I still wear a mask in stores and restaurants, but I am no longer obsessive about the use of hand sanitizer or constant hand washing.

Last weekend was a big step. I went to a Major League baseball game for the first time since 2019. The stadium allowed ticket sales up to 36% of their normal capacity. Originally I'd intended to wear my mask but since seating assignments had everyone spread out and masks were not required, I ended up going without. It seemed weird at first but I was surprised at how quickly it felt normal again. I'd say about 75% of the people attending the game were not wearing masks and 25% were.


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Uk has 7471 cases of b.1.627.2 and 448 cases of b.1.616.1 scary - hospitalisation and deaths going back up


These stats are from John's Hopkins


----------



## Clearblueskies

TC1 said:


> These stats are from John's Hopkins
> View attachment 5094485
> 
> View attachment 5094486


Per the BBC daily update - There are 916 patients in UK hosps today, 39 less than yesterday.  10 deaths reported.  Cases are up on recent daily averages.  Reported previously that the majority of people getting admitted opted not to get the vaccine.  Vaccines are effective against current strains of the virus.

I have no sympathy with anyone that rejects the vaccine and gets sick I’m afraid, they’re taking away ICU capacity from patients waiting for other urgent care treatment.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And now here we go, yet again, into another forced Lockdown. We knew it was coming, we just didn't know which day and for how long. All because of one State who bungled their Hotel quarantine! Name and Shame the State. SA. As from 11.59pm last night.

7 Day circuit breaker FULL Stage 4 Lockdown. Only 5 reasons you can leave home.

1 - Shopping for necessary goods
2 - Authorized work or permitted education
3 - Exercise with a 2 hour limit
4 - Care giving / compassion
5 - Getting vaccinated

When is my Country ever going to learn about hotel quarantine. It just blows my mind that it keeps happening over and over and it happens in EVERY state. You would think by now that they would have completed and fine tuned hotel quarantine, sadly, not even close at all!

We can only hope and pray that it's only 7 days. They stated it will cost my state over 1 Billion dollars in lost revenue and not to mention all the businesses that have had to close too. All those employee's are not getting paid.

Suffice to say, people PANIC BOUGHT yesterday!!!!!!! Seriously does my head in! There is absolutely NO need to panic buy TP AGAIN??? And the other items!

I cannot upload any news channels, I've tried and it's not working. I did find this clip and article from breaking news yesterday. Just dismiss the anti - vaccine  's 


*Link:* https://www.heraldsun.com.au/corona...n/news-story/be653404c02913caf8a91a7e7852af8b


----------



## TC1

I'm surprised at the lockdown approach. Yes, it works...but can you really restrict travel and have businesses shut down every time there are a cluster of a dozen cases? It's interesting that's for sure. Here in my province..they tied the re-open to vaccine numbers. 70% of people over 40 had to be vaccinated to re/open for stage 1. Then 70% of people over 30 (and 21 days after stage 1) for stage 2 and then 70% for 18 and over for stage 3 (21 days after stage 2, to let the immune response kick in)
So..if you wanted to get back to "normal" go get vaccinated, that was the message.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> I'm surprised at the lockdown approach. Yes, it works...but can you really restrict travel and have businesses shut down every time there are a cluster of a dozen cases? It's interesting that's for sure. Here in my province..they tied the re-open to vaccine numbers. 70% of people over 40 had to be vaccinated to re/open for stage 1. Then 70% of people over 30 (and 21 days after stage 1) for stage 2 and then 70% for 18 and over for stage 3 (21 days after stage 2, to let the immune response kick in)
> So..if you wanted to get back to "normal" go get vaccinated, that was the message.



I know! 100% Agree with you!

But over 10,000 thousand people have been exposed and have to self isolate. Depending on which news channel you watch, the number of exposed Shops/Stores is over 150+ that was coming from the Vice state leader when the "Breaking news" came on at around 11am yesterday morning. Other news channel's are stating 90 & 100 exposed shops/stores - But, they *Might* just have been quoting the day earlier results and not including the number of growing exposed sites by the hour.

Today's numbers will be completely different and we won't know until later this morning.


----------



## arnott

Indoor dining finally reopened and I just had lunch inside a restaurant for the first time in months!   Woohoo!


----------



## Chagall

BC has shortened the time between doses to 8 weeks which is great news for people living there. Hopefully more provinces will follow suit.


----------



## pixiejenna

So a few restaurants I’ve been getting carry out are no longer offering curbside service, now i‘m spoiled I don’t wanna get out of my car for food.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> BC has shortened the time between doses to 8 weeks which is great news for people living there. Hopefully more provinces will follow suit.




When I got my first dose last Saturday there was a sign that said the earliest we could get the second dose is September!


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> With your education did you consider working for the World Bank or IMF?
> Based in DC but with opportunities to work and travel worldwide?


I had an old client who worked for the world bank, I haven’t considered it but maybe..


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Indoor dining finally reopened and I just had lunch inside a restaurant for the first time in months!   Woohoo!


Pull


arnott said:


> When I got my first dose last Saturday there was a sign that said the earliest we could get the second dose is September!


Check on the CBC site. It was announced yesterday that BC cuts interval between first and second doses to 8 weeks for most people. They also said that people who got a first dose of Moderna may get Pfizer as their second dose which is apparently fine.


----------



## limom

Kevinaxx said:


> I had an old client who worked for the world bank, I haven’t considered it but maybe..











						Young Professionals Program (WBG YPP)
					

The Young Professionals Program (YPP) is a starting point for an exciting career at the World Bank Group. It is a unique opportunity for younger talent who have a passion for international development and the leadership potential to grow in fascinating top technical and managerial roles in the...




					www.worldbank.org


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> Pull
> 
> Check on the CBC site. It was announced yesterday that BC cuts interval between first and second doses to 8 weeks for most people. *They also said that people who got a first dose of Moderna may get Pfizer as their second dose which is apparently fine.*




Do we get a choice with that?  Some people may want to get the same one as their first dose.


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Do we get a choice with that?  Some people may want to get the same one as their first dose.


I only know what I read on the CBC site. They said that if your first dose was Moderna then you may get Pfizer as a second dose. I agree, my preference would be to have both doses the same. However in order to get my second dose earlier, if this becomes available in Ontario, I would get whatever was offered. JMO.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Went to pick up food after work today and saw that indoor dining has reopened!  But there was a sign that said no washroom!!


Is that even legal? I know it wouldn't be where I live. I remember a sandwich shop that wasn't allowed to have tables with chairs if they didn't have a restroom. They had tall standing tables, but no where to sit down.


----------



## whateve

We met a man whose parents both had covid recently. His mother has recovered but his father is expected to die. They could have gotten the vaccine months ago since they are elderly. What a shame!


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> I only know what I read on the CBC site. They said that if your first dose was Moderna then you may get Pfizer as a second dose. I agree, my preference would be to have both doses the same. However in order to get my second dose earlier, if this becomes available in Ontario, I would get whatever was offered. JMO.


We are expected to receive a few million Moderna doses in June..I suspect anyone who wants it will be able to have it. FWIW I read the same articles you did. I see Ontario announced this AM that the time will be shortened as well


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> We are expected to receive a few million Moderna doses in June..I suspect anyone who wants it will be able to have it. FWIW I read the same articles you did. I see Ontario announced this AM that the time will be shortened as well


Yes 80 and up can book next week for second shots and then 70 and ups and then anyone else. Fantastic news.


----------



## Sunshine mama

After the 2nd vaccination,  my DH was FINALLY able to get his implant surgery!  So relieved!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Yes 80 and up can book next week for second shots and then 70 and ups and then anyone else. Fantastic news.


No waiting 4 months???


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> No waiting 4 months???


It’s early news but in today’s news conference it was stated that they were bumping it up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Clearblueskies said:


> Per the BBC daily update - There are 916 patients in UK hosps today, 39 less than yesterday.  10 deaths reported.  Cases are up on recent daily averages.  Reported previously that the majority of people getting admitted opted not to get the vaccine.  Vaccines are effective against current strains of the virus.
> 
> I have no sympathy with anyone that rejects the vaccine and gets sick I’m afraid, they’re taking away ICU capacity from patients waiting for other urgent care treatment.


Quoting myself - with Fridays UK numbers
889 in hospital = 28 less than yesterday, 10 deaths, + 4182 new cases reported today.
Whilst cases continue to rise as the Indian variant becomes dominant, hospitalisations and deaths are not.  Vaccines are having a positive impact.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Clearblueskies said:


> Vaccines are having a positive impact.


I think more people need to understand. Vaccines are not 100% guaranteed but they’re better then nothing or, if it’s a strange case where it’s someone who will practice social distancing, mask, etc but won’t take the vaccine, it’s still better then not taking it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

We only had 4 New cases yesterday!! Bringing the number of active cases to 30 (Cluster). We can only hope and pray that the numbers keep going down and not up. *IF* we get to zero number of cases for a few days in a row, our Vice state leader did state they will reopen sooner. I'm fine with the 7 days, others unfortunately are not due to their businesses closing and employee's are going without wages. So I definitely can sympathized with their situation. 

So praying for even less numbers of cases today!


*ETA:* Supermarkets put restriction on the number of TP one can buy and other items all due to panic buying!!


----------



## Gabs007

Kevinaxx said:


> I think more people need to understand. Vaccines are not 100% guaranteed but they’re better then nothing or, if it’s a strange case where it’s someone who will practice social distancing, mask, etc but won’t take the vaccine, it’s still better then not taking it.



I am masking, distancing and had both shots, we let the GP know that in case somebody cancels we can be at the surgery within 10 minutes (only down the road) and they were delighted because so many people change their minds and that way a lot of vaccine gets wasted (makes me angry), I am aware I am not 100% safe, but hey, the airbag isn't 100% but I rather have it, also having had Covid and still dealing with issues (asthma and allergies off the scale) I don't want to infect anybody because I could be a carrier.


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Uk has 7471 cases of b.1.627.2 and 448 cases of b.1.616.1 scary - hospitalisation and deaths going back up



Over 4000 new cases again today it’s getting frightening like the 3rd wave beginning


----------



## elvisfan4life

Clearblueskies said:


> Quoting myself - with Fridays UK numbers
> 889 in hospital = 28 less than yesterday, 10 deaths, + 4182 new cases reported today.
> Whilst cases continue to rise as the Indian variant becomes dominant, hospitalisations and deaths are not.  Vaccines are having a positive impact.



There is always several weeks between infection and hospitalisation let’s see how the hospitalisation and deaths number look in 3-4 weeks I’m scared wave 3 is beginning vaccines are not 100% effective and not everyone is accepting them  - if only 60% effective and only 70% take up the vaccine that’s a lot of deaths again if the variant is 60-80% more transmissible


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> Over 4000 new cases again today it’s getting frightening like the 3rd wave beginning



A lady nearby works for the NHS as a nurse, she often cries because she is so exhausted and frustrated that some people don't take it seriously, we took a little girl in before Xmas, her mom had pancreatic cancer and was on heavy doses of morphine before she was taken into a hospice and the little girl shouldn't see that, she is totally in love with out Dobie (and he with her, she swears he is an enchanted prince and once she breaks the spell they will get married, oh to be 7 again) but during her mom's last weeks in the hospice, the husband was tested and went to the hospice with her, they had the rule that he is in or out, and once in he could not even go out shopping for fear he would bring the virus in. Luckily little L seems to have dealt well with it, I am an atheist but that is my view, I don't want to push that on her, so I told her mom went to sleep and then slipped away to be with the angels (she is fascinated by angels they are like fairies only bigger), she pointed to the sky the other day when we walked home and asked is mom up there, I said that I think so, she waved and shouted "Mom, Harvey has learned a new trick, I bring him into the garden so you can see...." It is so horrible for so many people who can't be with their loved ones or say bye to them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gabs007 said:


> A lady nearby works for the NHS as a nurse, she often cries because she is so exhausted and frustrated that some people don't take it seriously, we took a little girl in before Xmas, her mom had pancreatic cancer and was on heavy doses of morphine before she was taken into a hospice and the little girl shouldn't see that, she is totally in love with out Dobie (and he with her, she swears he is an enchanted prince and once she breaks the spell they will get married, oh to be 7 again) but during her mom's last weeks in the hospice, the husband was tested and went to the hospice with her, they had the rule that he is in or out, and once in he could not even go out shopping for fear he would bring the virus in. Luckily little L seems to have dealt well with it, I am an atheist but that is my view, I don't want to push that on her, so I told her mom went to sleep and then slipped away to be with the angels (she is fascinated by angels they are like fairies only bigger), she pointed to the sky the other day when we walked home and asked is mom up there, I said that I think so, she waved and shouted "Mom, Harvey has learned a new trick, I bring him into the garden so you can see...." It is so horrible for so many people who can't be with their loved ones or say bye to them.



Oh that is so so sad bless her and bless you xx


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> There is always several weeks between infection and hospitalisation let’s see how the hospitalisation and deaths number look in 3-4 weeks I’m scared wave 3 is beginning vaccines are not 100% effective and not everyone is accepting them  - if only 60% effective and only 70% take up the vaccine that’s a lot of deaths again if the variant is 60-80% more transmissible


There’s no point in being scared, you’ll just depress yourself and everyone around you.  Take the recommended precautions etc and make the best of life.


----------



## Gabs007

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh that is so so sad bless her and bless you xx



I never thought I would like kids, but honestly, the last 6 months have been quite amazing, we visited her friends and she insisted on taking her "fiance" with her to show him off (officially to show him where she grew up) and insisted on posing for a picture, I was quite surprised when she told a girl that Harvey eats people who are mean to her and took her aside to ask why she wants to make him sound like a scary dog, turns out that girl used to bully her a lot. 
I hope she will be OK, it's only a little more than a week that her mom has passed away, she seems to cope with it, but then due to the illness they couldn't interact much, the video chat we had while she was in the hospice, I guess better than nothing and in her case a blessing, but an elderly lady lost her husband and he died in the hospital and she couldn't even go and visit him. It must be so terrible if people can't be with their loved ones when they pass away.


----------



## Chanbal

I've been kidding myself that things are almost normal, but the situation is still very scary.









						New study claims Chinese scientists created COVID 19 in a lab
					

The 22-page paper on the origins of COVID-19, exclusively obtained by DailyMail.com and slated for publication in the coming days, is set to make waves among the scientific community.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## limom

Daily fail?  
Nothing like the smell of fear mongering on this beautiful memorial day week end.


----------



## Chagall

Health Canada has extended the expiry date for thousands (45,000) AstraZeneca doses. They were set to expire May 31. The expiry date has been extended to July 1.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So now 5 new cases bringing the cluster to 35. Over 15,000 thousand close contacts have to self isolate, all done via contact tracing. Our Vice state leader has asked our PM for assistance in the form of ADF personnel, which was granted, so they can door knock all those people who have to self isolate.

They are now saying it will get worse before it gets better and they are not ruling anything out. Basically meaning they cannot guarantee our 7 day lockdown will only be 7 days. It might possibly be longer.

This Indian strain variant is extremely contagious and they haven't seen any other strain like this before. Worse then all the other strain variant's and we are simply not equipped to be able to contain this strain variant in Hotel quarantine. This coming from The Department of Health ministers. 

This is why I stopped watching the news ages ago, so sick and tired of hearing bad news all the time, and it constantly changes from day to day. It's seriously not helping me mentally as I suffer with chronic depression along with other health issue's and other mental health issue's. Hence why I stopped watching the news. Ugh! It's so darn depressing.


----------



## Chanbal

limom said:


> Daily fail?
> Nothing like the smell of fear mongering on this beautiful memorial day week end.


I assume the DM   is for my previous post. FYI, no interest in promoting any smell of fear. Though, I think it's very important to know the origin of this particularly harmful virus as it may prevent future disasters. The authors of the paper seem reputable, and it takes courage to go against  the mainstream...

_"The paper's authors, British Professor Angus Dalgleish and Norwegian scientist Dr. Birger Sørensen...
Dalgleish is a professor of oncology at St George's University, London, and is best known for his breakthrough creating the first working 'HIV vaccine', to treat diagnosed patients and allow them to go off medication for months.
Sørensen, a virologist, is chair of pharmaceutical company, Immunor, which developed a coronavirus vaccine candidate called Biovacc-19. Dalgleish also has share options in the firm._"


----------



## Gabs007

Chanbal said:


> I assume the DM   is for my previous post. FYI, no interest in promoting any smell of fear. Though, I think it's very important to know the origin of this particularly harmful virus as it may prevent future disasters. The authors of the paper seem reputable, and it takes courage to go against  the mainstream...
> 
> _"The paper's authors, British Professor Angus Dalgleish and Norwegian scientist Dr. Birger Sørensen...
> Dalgleish is a professor of oncology at St George's University, London, and is best known for his breakthrough creating the first working 'HIV vaccine', to treat diagnosed patients and allow them to go off medication for months.
> Sørensen, a virologist, is chair of pharmaceutical company, Immunor, which developed a coronavirus vaccine candidate called Biovacc-19. Dalgleish also has share options in the firm._"



But in all honesty the Daily Mail (aka Daily Fail) has a long history for promoting xenophobia, so 2 scientists go against the mainstream, where basically all reputable virologists agree that the virus evolved naturally and went from animal, possibly via another animal host, to human, then all of a sudden it was "created", I would give it a bit more thought if it wasn't in a sensationalist tabloid that has been sued for twisting the truth more often than I brushed my teeth (and I take dental hygiene very seriously) but in actually a peer reviewed medical publication.

And not to be mean, but a tabloid obtaining scientific facts exclusively? That really doesn't work, anything scientifically credible is usually peer reviewed, and not secret, that's another red herring to boost circulation. Science isn't what happens in a dark dungeon and in great secret, it's usually lots of people working together and sharing updates with the scientific community, to get feedback or get possible problems pointed out, a tabloid that specializes in talking about the Royals and celebs (and again, successfully being sued for lying) doesn't seem to be part of the science community.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Health Canada has extended the expiry date for thousands (45,000) AstraZeneca doses. They were set to expire May 31. The expiry date has been extended to July 1.


How can they do that? Unless the original expiry date wasn't based on science.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> How can they do that? Unless the original expiry date wasn't based on science.



Actually he original expiry date was put on the very safe side, you have to remember a company would be responsible for labeling it wrong and damages resulting from it, the date was put there during the very early days, further research world wide showed the expiry date is much later. You have to remember we are dealing with something completely new, the manufacturers are trying to cove their backs by rather putting the expiry date too short


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> How can they do that? Unless the original expiry date wasn't based on science.


I have no idea.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Went grocery shopping and everyone had a mask on!! My county mask mandate ends on Wednesday..  I read about a California cafe that is charging people who come in wearing a mask and also will charge them if they are bragging about getting vaccinated....


----------



## LVLoveaffair

hermes_lemming said:


> Not with the new variants. Both children and young adults are being hospitalized


Oh no! Not where I live. I’m pretty sure it’s because down here we’re able to go outside and we’re not cooped up. Outside in the fresh air is healthier.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

limom said:


> Daily fail?
> Nothing like the smell of fear mongering on this beautiful memorial day week end.


Ugh! I’ve stopped being afraid since I went back to work last August. The virus is out there and you just need to be cautious- even if you have the vaccine. DH and I went away (local staycation) for our anniversary and most of the people we saw didn’t wear masks (outdoors). Publix, Trader Joe’s, Home Depot have lifted the mask requirement. At work we can all take masks off outdoors - kids and teachers. Statistics show the virus is not as deadly for kids as it is for adults. Kids can get it and pass it on unfortunately.


----------



## Chanbal

Gabs007 said:


> But in all honesty the Daily Mail (aka Daily Fail) has a long history for promoting xenophobia, so 2 scientists go against the mainstream, where basically all reputable virologists agree that the virus evolved naturally and went from animal, possibly via another animal host, to human, then all of a sudden it was "created", I would give it a bit more thought if it wasn't in a sensationalist tabloid that has been sued for twisting the truth more often than I brushed my teeth (and I take dental hygiene very seriously) but in actually a peer reviewed medical publication.
> 
> And not to be mean, but a tabloid obtaining scientific facts exclusively? That really doesn't work, anything scientifically credible is usually peer reviewed, and not secret, that's another red herring to boost circulation. Science isn't what happens in a dark dungeon and in great secret, it's usually lots of people working together and sharing updates with the scientific community, to get feedback or get possible problems pointed out, a tabloid that specializes in talking about the Royals and celebs (and again, successfully being sued for lying) doesn't seem to be part of the science community.


Science has nothing to do with xenophobia, but a lot with open-mindedness.

_"That possibility certainly exists, and I am totally in favour of a full investigation of whether that could have happened," Anthony Fauci, President *****'s chief medical adviser, told the US senate committee on 11 May._








						Covid origin: Why the Wuhan lab-leak theory is being taken seriously
					

The claim Covid-19 may have leaked from a Chinese laboratory is gaining traction. Here's what we know.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Gabs007

Chanbal said:


> Science has nothing to do with xenophobia, but a lot with open-mindedness.
> 
> _"That possibility certainly exists, and I am totally in favour of a full investigation of whether that could have happened," Anthony Fauci, President *****'s chief medical adviser, told the US senate committee on 11 May._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid origin: Why the Wuhan lab-leak theory is being taken seriously
> 
> 
> The claim Covid-19 may have leaked from a Chinese laboratory is gaining traction. Here's what we know.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



Well, science has to do with SCIENCE, and a tabloid is not exactly a credible source for science, they are investigating, you do understand the difference between science and celebrity gossip?

Try and be open minded, or at least rational, so far the leading virologists have debunked all claims that the virus is man made, Asians have been attacked and endangered because somebody called it the China virus









						Covid: WHO says 'extremely unlikely' virus leaked from lab in China
					

A team of international and Chinese experts say more work is needed to find the source of the virus.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Here is an article from the Medial News (not a tabloid)









						The new coronavirus was not man-made, study shows
					

SARS-CoV-2, the virus causing COVID-19, is the result of natural evolution, a study shows, 'ending any speculation about deliberate genetic engineering.'




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




Here is a peer reviewed article in a science magazine (again SCIENCE)









						SARS-COV-2 as an artificial creation: scientific arguments and counterarguments
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




An article in the National Geographic (they take fact checking very seriously unlike the Daily Mail)









						The coronavirus wasn’t made in a lab. So why does the ‘Yan report’ say it was?
					

Another piece of coronavirus misinformation is making the rounds. Here’s how to sift through the muck.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				




Here is another one from the WHO





__





						WHO calls for further studies, data on origin of SARS-CoV-2 virus, reiterates that all hypotheses remain open
					

The report of the international team on their Wuhan field visit, from 14 January -10 February 2021, was published today as WHO Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus called for further studies.




					www.who.int
				




Or you can try the New Scientist (the clue is in the name)









						Did covid-19 come from a lab or an animal? This is how we'll find out
					

The debate over covid-19's origins rumbles on. What is the evidence for and against a lab leak? And what evidence will finally prove it one way or another?




					www.newscientist.com
				




They are investigating, but so far nothing points to it being "man made" and everything points to it originated from an animal, now if you do think rationally for a second, the virus attacked regardless of nationality, ethnicity or gender, so anybody creating a virus as a weapon that kills their own people, that makes absolutely no sense, as little sense as you citing the Daily Mail and using science in the same sentence. Even the link you gave to the BBC says it is only a theory that is revisited. Of course they have to look at it again, to calm conspiracy theorists down, who believe screaming headlines. But viruses and bacteria have been around forever, due to being quite "simple" life-forms they mutate and adapt. You know what the biggest danger with global warming is? The permafrost areas thawing, because there are a lot of viruses frozen in there.

Of course the virus is scary, but repeating the scare mongering of a tabloid that steadily gets things wrong because they don't fact check and rely on gullible people believing them (and buying that rag), that does absolutely nothing. The virus originated in bats, that is pretty much a fact on which all reputable scientists agree, there is a slight possibility that a scientist got infected during research and that is how it spread, which is LONG LONG way from "They engineered a virus as a biological weapon" xenophobic nonsense.

If you talk to anybody with a background in virology, they will tell you that viruses and bacteria have the ability to mutate and become immune to treatment, one of the biggest dangers with Covid is that every new host gives them the potential to mutate, hence so many different strains. Our environment has drastically changed, something small and relatively simple can change faster and easier, it can only multiply in living cells of a host and again, every host gives it the chance to change. What we can do is to use common sense, masks, proper hygiene, get vaccinated, to stop the spread and protect ourselves and others. Reading the Daily Fail doesn't, you are citing as "science" the rag that claimed that the cause for autism in children is caused by women being professionals and developing male brains. The paper that even Wikipedia has banned as a source because they are deemed “generally unreliable”.


----------



## Chagall

CBC update for Ontario Sunday May 30th:

-restaurants closed except for pick up and delivery
-access to malls restricted 
-non essential businesses can only offer curbside
-big box stores can only sell essential items
-gyms and personal care services closed
-Ontario continues online learning
-officers have the ability to stop people if they believe they have gathered illegally.


----------



## Chanbal

Gabs007 said:


> Well, science has to do with SCIENCE, and a tabloid is not exactly a credible source for science, they are investigating, you do understand the difference between science and celebrity gossip


Thanks for clarifying about the difference between science and celebrity gossip, and for assuming to know about my (lack) of knowledge in virology. The tabloid is only reporting on the existence of a scientific manuscript that has been facing major difficulties in being accepted for publication in a scientific journal. This type of difficulties are not uncommon in Science. Fauci's current position is that "_the possibility exists and should be investigated_". Such investigation is important, since it has the potential of benefiting the entire world.

As you may (or not) know , we owe the technology for the new mRNA COVID-19 vaccines to Katalin Kariko's work. A scientist with a very tough career, which included major difficulties in publishing her novel work, several grant rejections, and demotion from a faculty position. Wow! Well, the mRNA technology has now reached mainstream prominence, and Katalin Kariko might be a much deserved candidate for a Nobel Prize.


----------



## redney

If anyone is so inclined to view, sharing a link to a video by US virologist Robert Garry, professor at Tulane University, who has been on the forefront of Covid-19 research for over a year. In this video he explains "how the molecular biology of SARS-CoV-2 shows that it came from Nature and not a lab, including the receptor binding domain, the furin cleavage site, and the two lineages circulating in Wuhan wildlife markets." Warning - it's quite long at nearly 2 hours.




__





						TWiV 762: SARS-CoV-2 origins with Robert Garry
					

Robert Garry joins TWiV to explain how the molecular biology of SARS-CoV-2 shows that it came from Nature and not a lab, including the receptor binding domain, the furin cleavage site, and the two lineages circulating in Wuhan wildlife markets.



					www.microbe.tv


----------



## Gabs007

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for clarifying about the difference between science and celebrity gossip, and for assuming to know about my (lack) of knowledge in virology. The tabloid is only reporting on the existence of a scientific manuscript that has been facing major difficulties in being accepted for publication in a scientific journal. This type of difficulties are not uncommon in Science. Fauci's current position is that "_the possibility exists and should be investigated_". Such investigation is important, since it has the potential of benefiting the entire world.
> 
> As you may (or not) know , we owe the technology for the new mRNA COVID-19 vaccines to Katalin Kariko's work. A scientist with a very tough career, which included major difficulties in publishing her novel work, several grant rejections, and demotion from a faculty position. Wow! Well, the mRNA technology has now reached mainstream prominence, and Katalin Kariko might be a much deserved candidate for a Nobel Prize.



I congratulate you on your ability to use google, however I tend (for the sake of my sanity and my believe in humankind) to avoid people who use the Daily Mail or The Sun as scientific papers. In real life I go out of my way to avoid them, online it is a click. Be well and enjoy reading the Daily Mail, they seem to appeal to a certain part of the population, they are not quite who I want to be associated with


----------



## cheremushki

I think I'm one of those people who miss my "lockdown body".  
Been back to office and back to people randomly dropping treats into my mouth every other day.  I gotta get back into cutting out too much treats.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Gabs007 said:


> Well, science has to do with SCIENCE, and a tabloid is not exactly a credible source for science, they are investigating, you do understand the difference between science and celebrity gossip?
> 
> Try and be open minded, or at least rational, so far the leading virologists have debunked all claims that the virus is man made, Asians have been attacked and endangered because somebody called it the China virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid: WHO says 'extremely unlikely' virus leaked from lab in China
> 
> 
> A team of international and Chinese experts say more work is needed to find the source of the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article from the Medial News (not a tabloid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new coronavirus was not man-made, study shows
> 
> 
> SARS-CoV-2, the virus causing COVID-19, is the result of natural evolution, a study shows, 'ending any speculation about deliberate genetic engineering.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicalnewstoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a peer reviewed article in a science magazine (again SCIENCE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARS-COV-2 as an artificial creation: scientific arguments and counterarguments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An article in the National Geographic (they take fact checking very seriously unlike the Daily Mail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coronavirus wasn’t made in a lab. So why does the ‘Yan report’ say it was?
> 
> 
> Another piece of coronavirus misinformation is making the rounds. Here’s how to sift through the muck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one from the WHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO calls for further studies, data on origin of SARS-CoV-2 virus, reiterates that all hypotheses remain open
> 
> 
> The report of the international team on their Wuhan field visit, from 14 January -10 February 2021, was published today as WHO Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus called for further studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can try the New Scientist (the clue is in the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did covid-19 come from a lab or an animal? This is how we'll find out
> 
> 
> The debate over covid-19's origins rumbles on. What is the evidence for and against a lab leak? And what evidence will finally prove it one way or another?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newscientist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are investigating, but so far nothing points to it being "man made" and everything points to it originated from an animal, now if you do think rationally for a second, the virus attacked regardless of nationality, ethnicity or gender, so anybody creating a virus as a weapon that kills their own people, that makes absolutely no sense, as little sense as you citing the Daily Mail and using science in the same sentence. Even the link you gave to the BBC says it is only a theory that is revisited. Of course they have to look at it again, to calm conspiracy theorists down, who believe screaming headlines. But viruses and bacteria have been around forever, due to being quite "simple" life-forms they mutate and adapt. You know what the biggest danger with global warming is? The permafrost areas thawing, because there are a lot of viruses frozen in there.
> 
> Of course the virus is scary, but repeating the scare mongering of a tabloid that steadily gets things wrong because they don't fact check and rely on gullible people believing them (and buying that rag), that does absolutely nothing. The virus originated in bats, that is pretty much a fact on which all reputable scientists agree, there is a slight possibility that a scientist got infected during research and that is how it spread, which is LONG LONG way from "They engineered a virus as a biological weapon" xenophobic nonsense.
> 
> If you talk to anybody with a background in virology, they will tell you that viruses and bacteria have the ability to mutate and become immune to treatment, one of the biggest dangers with Covid is that every new host gives them the potential to mutate, hence so many different strains. Our environment has drastically changed, something small and relatively simple can change faster and easier, it can only multiply in living cells of a host and again, every host gives it the chance to change. What we can do is to use common sense, masks, proper hygiene, get vaccinated, to stop the spread and protect ourselves and others. Reading the Daily Fail doesn't, you are citing as "science" the rag that claimed that the cause for autism in children is caused by women being professionals and developing male brains. The paper that even Wikipedia has banned as a source because they are deemed “generally unreliable”.


In 2015, Fauci outsourced studies and federal funding to Wuhan since the U.S. banned it. They were manipulating viruses in laboratories. Even now Fauci says he’s “not sure” if it’s natural...


----------



## arnott

Just had another Zoom annual general meeting with my professional association.  So much more convenient than meeting in person!  And a couple weeks ago with had an educational webinar on Zoom!  This makes it so much easier for us to get our continuing education credits.


----------



## Chanbal

Gabs007 said:


> I congratulate you on your ability to use google, however I tend (for the sake of my sanity and my believe in humankind) to avoid people who use the Daily Mail or The Sun as scientific papers. In real life I go out of my way to avoid them, online it is a click. Be well and enjoy reading the Daily Mail, they seem to appeal to a certain part of the population, they are not quite who I want to be associated with


Congrats accepted, thanks! In addition to reading DM, I also google (and not only) Nature, PNAS, JCI, JI, NEJM, PLOS One... with the same open mindedness.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

LVLoveaffair said:


> In 2015, Fauci outsourced studies and federal funding to Wuhan since the U.S. banned it. They were manipulating viruses in laboratories. Even now Fauci says he’s “not sure” if it’s natural...


Yes, you are right. NIH funded that particular lab. One of the reasons why I think it's important to investigate the origin of this virus is to determine whether there is a need to enforce stricter safety guidelines when working with this type of pathogens. I do not support 'blame games'. Accidents can happen, but we must learn from them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Health Canada has extended the expiry date for thousands (45,000) AstraZeneca doses. They were set to expire May 31. The expiry date has been extended to July 1.


What does that mean? How can the expiry date be extended???


----------



## Chanbal

cheremushki said:


> I think I'm one of those people who miss my "lockdown body".
> Been back to office and back to people randomly dropping treats into my mouth every other day.  I gotta get back into cutting out too much treats.


You are not alone. I hear friends that initially had a hard time adapting to the 'lockdown', starting to miss those days without long commutes...


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> What does that mean? How can the expiry date be extended???


I think someone said that since the vaccine was so new, the expiry date was just a guess, and they determined that it could really last longer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I think someone said that since the vaccine was so new, the expiry date was just a guess, and they determined that it could really last longer.


Thank you. So the extension is a guess as well?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. So the extension is a guess as well?


I assume so. But probably an educated one. 

The expiration dates on food is sometimes arbitrary. I think someone decided it could never be more than 2 years but canned food can last much longer if stored properly.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Two different worlds I came across today. Saks fifth ave in one state the majority of the store was unmasked. This was Connecticut. Crossed state lines NY Neiman Marcus 98% of the store was masked. Employees and customers. It's just mind-boggling that this mask mandates varies drastically from state to state.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I think someone said that since the vaccine was so new, the expiry date was just a guess, and they determined that it could really last longer.


Expiration dates are based on stability testing - in the new drug phase they are more of a retest date. Testing frequency is at defined intervals (0, 3, 6 months etc) for stability (and sterility in some cases) and a retest date may be assigned based on the results.  That is why you're also seeing changes in storage requirements of these vaccines, extension of BUD once vial is punctured/reconstituted etc.


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> What does that mean? How can the expiry date be extended???


I have no idea.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So here we go, yet again, NOT getting out of lockdown which was due to end 11.59pm Thursday night. It will be announced sometime today or tomorrow morning at the latest.

We now have 51 cases and over 300+ exposed sites. Saturday we had 5 new cases, Sunday we had 11??? So yesterday numbers haven't even been included yet, which was Monday. It's early Tuesday morning here, so we will find out later this morning.

And the most concerning and alarming thing is, that it has reached Aged care facilities YET AGAIN. Privately run ones and not Public ones, as they stopped people working at multiple locations in public ones due to what happened last year where the virus went through aged care like wildfire! 3 Infected staff, one of which had already received the first dose of vaccine (not sure about the other two?). Working across multiple locations and spreading this dam virus! Now you have a 90 year old patient in hospital (tested positive) which is asymptomatic (Thank goodness!) and received their first jab of the vaccine.

I stopped watching the news for ONE DAY and all hell breaks lose!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

The numbers in my state are actually improving with the weekly average under 1000 cases. Which is a lot better than I was expecting considering the lift in the mask mandate and relying on the honer system of the unmasked of actually being vaccinated. I guess the real test will be a few weeks out after people gathering for Memorial Day celebrations.

On a side note I’m not sure when it actually started but my work has stopped informing employees of new cases and no more deep cleans. I‘m less concerned about the deep cleaning because I feel like it doesn’t do much if you already clean your workspace. I’ve always cleaned my workspace before covid, now I have just expanded it to the whole main office. I am more concerned about the information now being withheld from employees on new cases.  I know a few coworkers who have it and nothing was posted for the employees. One came back after being out for two weeks and I don’t think that he should be back yet. He sounds sick (you know the nasal congested kind of voice) and is still coughing. This makes me feel uncomfortable to be honest. He has to test negative to come back to work but still coughing a nasty sounding cough when he’s sitting near you is unnerving even with a mask on.


----------



## Lake Effect

redney said:


> If anyone is so inclined to view, sharing a link to a video by US virologist Robert Garry, professor at Tulane University, who has been on the forefront of Covid-19 research for over a year. In this video he explains "how the molecular biology of SARS-CoV-2 shows that it came from Nature and not a lab, including the receptor binding domain, the furin cleavage site, and the two lineages circulating in Wuhan wildlife markets." Warning - it's quite long at nearly 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWiV 762: SARS-CoV-2 origins with Robert Garry
> 
> 
> Robert Garry joins TWiV to explain how the molecular biology of SARS-CoV-2 shows that it came from Nature and not a lab, including the receptor binding domain, the furin cleavage site, and the two lineages circulating in Wuhan wildlife markets.
> 
> 
> 
> www.microbe.tv


Thanks for the link. I think I'll get my geek on and watch it this week.


cheremushki said:


> I think I'm one of those people who miss my "lockdown body".
> Been back to office and back to people randomly dropping treats into my mouth every other day.  I gotta get back into cutting out too much treats.


The funny thing is when Covid hit, all the food my company offered came to a grinding halt. I joined my present employer three years ago in April, due to the my company being sold. I just couldn't believe all the food related events especially in the first year. A June barbeque, Holiday breakfast, Thanksgiving lunch, buffet lunches  for baby showers, engagements, retirements, pretzel day, pizza day, ice cream day. It was not a far step from the Seinfeld episode where Elaine loses it over all the co-worker cakes.  Oh and M&M and Mike&Ike dispensers. And I could go on.  It slowed a little after the first year as the company was then sold to a large corporation, and our parent company started to occupy a floor in our building. I only miss the coffee pots. They scrounged up a Keurig for my area and I bring in my cupless pods. We are told, no community food. I do know they had hoagies (subs if you don't know what a WaWa is) last Friday. I think that was the first food being offered, other than soft pretzels a month or two ago I was wfh that day. I didn't get a lockdown body lol. Working on it now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> The numbers in my state are actually improving with the weekly average under 1000 cases. Which is a lot better than I was expecting considering the lift in the mask mandate and relying on the honer system of the unmasked of actually being vaccinated. I guess the real test will be a few weeks out after people gathering for Memorial Day celebrations.
> 
> On a side note I’m not sure when it actually started but my work has stopped informing employees of new cases and no more deep cleans. I‘m less concerned about the deep cleaning because I feel like it doesn’t do much if you already clean your workspace. I’ve always cleaned my workspace before covid, now I have just expanded it to the whole main office. I am more concerned about the information now being withheld from employees on new cases.  I know a few coworkers who have it and nothing was posted for the employees. One came back after being out for two weeks and I don’t think that he should be back yet. He sounds sick (you know the nasal congested kind of voice) and is still coughing. This makes me feel uncomfortable to be honest. He has to test negative to come back to work but still coughing a nasty sounding cough when he’s sitting near you is unnerving even with a mask on.


That was my job - last year. When covid "officially " hit the US in March. No official newsletter was sent - saying employees got sick or there was an outbreak.  WFH was up to your respective supervisor.  No note informing of the employees that died of covid. Even now. Yet it spread like wildfire. Many got sick. Many became long haulers and many died. But please. Let's keep the air still and dry inside the office. To save $. And let's return to the office even though the employees have proven they not only can work remote but we far more efficient working from home

Even though I'm grateful to be working, their lack of empathy and outright greed is off-putting


----------



## cheremushki

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks for the link. I think I'll get my geek on and watch it this week.
> 
> The funny thing is when Covid hit, all the food my company offered came to a grinding halt. I joined my present employer three years ago in April, due to the my company being sold. I just couldn't believe all the food related events especially in the first year. A June barbeque, Holiday breakfast, Thanksgiving lunch, buffet lunches  for baby showers, engagements, retirements, pretzel day, pizza day, ice cream day. It was not a far step from the Seinfeld episode where Elaine loses it over all the co-worker cakes.  Oh and M&M and Mike&Ike dispensers. And I could go on.  It slowed a little after the first year as the company was then sold to a large corporation, and our parent company started to occupy a floor in our building. I only miss the coffee pots. They scrounged up a Keurig for my area and I bring in my cupless pods. We are told, no community food. I do know they had hoagies (subs if you don't know what a WaWa is) last Friday. I think that was the first food being offered, other than soft pretzels a month or two ago I was wfh that day. I didn't get a lockdown body lol. Working on it now.



Oh yeah, my work is currently on "no share" "no party" policy... And we have a lot of famous bakers in our department.  So we're missing some good parties here.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> That was my job - last year. When covid "officially " hit the US in March. No official newsletter was sent - saying employees got sick or there was an outbreak.  WFH was up to your respective supervisor.  No note informing of the employees that died of covid. Even now. Yet it spread like wildfire. Many got sick. Many became long haulers and many died. But please. Let's keep the air still and dry inside the office. To save $. And let's return to the office even though the employees have proven they not only can work remote but we far more efficient working from home
> 
> Even though I'm grateful to be working, their lack of empathy and outright greed is off-putting



The reason why it;s so off putting is they were very transparent for over a year. They would post letters saying that someone in department X has covid they work these times/days. And they would personally talk to employees who had direct contact with the person who is sick and let them know prior to posting the letters. They obviously didn’t say who it was that got sick but it is generally pretty easy to figure it out based on who’s not at work lol. They would also have a deep cleaning crew come in after each new case. Then maybe a month to a month and a half ago poof no more letters and for a while I just thought that we were just lucky enough to not have any new cases. But finding out the past two weeks that we;ve had several new cases and nothing posted is surprising in the change in managing it. I don’t know why they decided to stop posting it, if it’s up to the GM’s discretion or if it was a corporate decision to no longer post this information. Or if they feel like they don’t need to post it because of a lot of people are getting the vaccine. I think another reason why it’s unnerving is we have to do a daily check in questionnaire and if you fail it you have to go home. So if I have a manager who’s had covid and just came back and he;s coughing pretty badly he technically should be failing the questionnaire right? He’s still experiencing symptoms even though he had to test negative to come back. It makes it seem like they’re becoming selective in what info they’re giving us and what rules they follow.

Ironically the company has issued a memo that all employees working from home must return back to working in person next month. Only corporate employees have had the option to work from home. Some of them have posted/complaining about it and man did they get flamed for it. All of the employees who’ve worked the whole time in person dealing with masks for 8 hours a day, constant changes in policies, getting yelled at/sworn at on a daily basis by customers for following basic covid prevention practices have zero sympathy for them having to go back to work in person lol.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## dooneybaby

Chanbal said:


> You are not alone. I hear friends that initially had a hard time adapting to the 'lockdown', starting to miss those days without long commutes...


I've been working from home since mid-March 2020, and I'm not scheduled to return to the office until mid September. I'm not at all looking forward to it. Since the pandemic started, I've probably filled up my SUVs gas tank about 5 times, and I haven't had to pay the $3000 a year parking fee at work. And being at home so much has been nothing but peace and serenity. I'm going to miss these days.


----------



## Lake Effect

cheremushki said:


> Oh yeah, my work is currently on "no share" "no party" policy... And we have a lot of famous bakers in our department.  So we're missing some good parties here.


We have an amazing  baker in our dept. who still brings in some goods on the down low. LOL Apparently it is okay as I have seen our HR chief officer walking away from her station with a paper plate covered by a napkin.


----------



## mzbaglady1

@pixiejenna, @hermes_lemming both of your posts sound eerie familiar to me of corporate greed. I worked the week after 911. We was told the air quality was OK. My skin burned like shards of glass was on me. I was fully covered in protective gear but I noticed management had better protection gas masks on. Not much later my coworkers that worked in long hours in this area passed away and yes many of them was young with no preexisting health issues. 
Pandemic 2020 my company had cleaning crews cleaning high touch areas. The building closures always seemed to go into effect overnights. My coworker brought to my attention the building was closing every two weeks. The notices was sent back out the building opens back within  four hours of closing. At this point my coworkers and myself knows there's no deep disinfectant happening. Contact tracing was a joke. If I saw the building closure notice I just went into self quarantine. Management wasn't going to send you home. Now that vaccination has rolled out and no mask wearing indoors I find it quite odd there's no building closure notices at all. Again corporate greed. Most companies are going to follow the basic of the CDC guidelines and say this is what we did to protect employees or the public. And yes there's horror stories of companies not shutting down when there's a known outbreak of employees getting sick with covid.


----------



## bag-mania

My state hit an important goal yesterday. 70% of the adult population here has received at least one dose of the Covid vaccine. That's the minimum number projected to be necessary to achieve herd immunity.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> The reason why it;s so off putting is they were very transparent for over a year. They would post letters saying that someone in department X has covid they work these times/days. And they would personally talk to employees who had direct contact with the person who is sick and let them know prior to posting the letters. They obviously didn’t say who it was that got sick but it is generally pretty easy to figure it out based on who’s not at work lol. They would also have a deep cleaning crew come in after each new case. Then maybe a month to a month and a half ago poof no more letters and for a while I just thought that we were just lucky enough to not have any new cases. But finding out the past two weeks that we;ve had several new cases and nothing posted is surprising in the change in managing it. I don’t know why they decided to stop posting it, if it’s up to the GM’s discretion or if it was a corporate decision to no longer post this information. Or if they feel like they don’t need to post it because of a lot of people are getting the vaccine. I think another reason why it’s unnerving is we have to do a daily check in questionnaire and if you fail it you have to go home. So if I have a manager who’s had covid and just came back and he;s coughing pretty badly he technically should be failing the questionnaire right? He’s still experiencing symptoms even though he had to test negative to come back. It makes it seem like they’re becoming selective in what info they’re giving us and what rules they follow.
> 
> Ironically the company has issued a memo that all employees working from home must return back to working in person next month. Only corporate employees have had the option to work from home. Some of them have posted/complaining about it and man did they get flamed for it. All of the employees who’ve worked the whole time in person dealing with masks for 8 hours a day, constant changes in policies, getting yelled at/sworn at on a daily basis by customers for following basic covid prevention practices have zero sympathy for them having to go back to work in person lol.


At least they were transparent.  I remember arguing with my new boss because she did not want me wFH and was pouting and said "well if you HAVE to..." while downtown looked like a set from Independence day (after the zombies took over) and I was literally knocked off my butt, trying to wfh while dealing with my first bout of covid (that was caught from the office). Pissed me off but you do what you do to survive because the stimulus package wasn't going to support anyone for 14 months in the US.

They never socialized to the peons who got sick, much less died. We just found out on our own

They never deep cleaned. They just waited for the virus to die when the friggin city forced companies to shut down their offices. Only then did they not allow employees inside

Rage doesn't even begin to describe how disgusted I am by their lack of ethics. I'm just doing the bare minimum while looking for greener pastures. The offices officially open in July. No one wants to go back and the few that did are complaining about the still air and keep doing covid tests on their own and on their own dime.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> @pixiejenna, @hermes_lemming both of your posts sound eerie familiar to me of corporate greed. I worked the week after 911. We was told the air quality was OK. My skin burned like shards of glass was on me. I was fully covered in protective gear but I noticed management had better protection gas masks on. Not much later my coworkers that worked in long hours in this area passed away and yes many of them was young with no preexisting health issues.
> Pandemic 2020 my company had cleaning crews cleaning high touch areas. The building closures always seemed to go into effect overnights. My coworker brought to my attention the building was closing every two weeks. The notices was sent back out the building opens back within  four hours of closing. At this point my coworkers and myself knows there's no deep disinfectant happening. Contact tracing was a joke. If I saw the building closure notice I just went into self quarantine. Management wasn't going to send you home. Now that vaccination has rolled out and no mask wearing indoors I find it quite odd there's no building closure notices at all. Again corporate greed. Most companies are going to follow the basic of the CDC guidelines and say this is what we did to protect employees or the public. And yes there's horror stories of companies not shutting down when there's a known outbreak of employees getting sick with covid.


 
I absolutely hate it. I haven't seen it this bad in several decades when I worked for another corporate giant. They decided to remodel their headquarters to make it leed compliant or whatever the term is. They recycled part of their materials for insulation and that caused the worst allergic reaction that mysteriously only affected the women and about 20 % of the workforce. It didn't matter what floor you sat, what age or ethnicity.  The reactions varied from feeling like shards of glass, itchiness all over or brain splitting migraines. The only way to help alleviate it was formally request their turn on their air conditioning and circulate the air. The crooks actually hired a quack of a doctor to somehow convince us that our symptoms was suddenly brought on by something at home. My coworkers did western medicine to help alleviate the symptoms and I did eastern (cupping). You should have seen the poison they pulled from my body. 

Even tho I hate what this pandemic has done to society, I do appreciate that it's pulled the wool off people's eyes and exposed the crooks for what they are


----------



## hermes_lemming

There is a new variant found in Vietnam.  It's a hybrid of the variant found in India crossed with the variant found in UK


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> I absolutely hate it. I haven't seen it this bad in several decades when I worked for another corporate giant. They decided to remodel their headquarters to make it leed compliant or whatever the term is. They recycled part of their materials for insulation and that caused the worst allergic reaction that mysteriously only affected the women and about 20 % of the workforce. It didn't matter what floor you sat, what age or ethnicity.  The reactions varied from feeling like shards of glass, itchiness all over or brain splitting migraines. The only way to help alleviate it was formally request their turn on their air conditioning and circulate the air. The crooks actually hired a quack of a doctor to somehow convince us that our symptoms was suddenly brought on by something at home. My coworkers did western medicine to help alleviate the symptoms and I did eastern (cupping). You should have seen the poison they pulled from my body.
> 
> Even tho I hate what this pandemic has done to society, I do appreciate that it's pulled the wool off people's eyes and exposed the crooks for what they are


So sorry to hear of your horrific working conditions. U.S. my coworker is notorious for calling Department of buildings, OSHA, EPA, health department etc... I know the fines was in the high hundreds of thousands of dollars. This is exactly why a medical program was set up from the aftermath of 911 which wasn't run by major corporations which could diagnose health issues from contaminated air quality.


----------



## pixiejenna

mzbaglady1 said:


> @pixiejenna, @hermes_lemming both of your posts sound eerie familiar to me of corporate greed. I worked the week after 911. We was told the air quality was OK. My skin burned like shards of glass was on me. I was fully covered in protective gear but I noticed management had better protection gas masks on. Not much later my coworkers that worked in long hours in this area passed away and yes many of them was young with no preexisting health issues.
> Pandemic 2020 my company had cleaning crews cleaning high touch areas. The building closures always seemed to go into effect overnights. My coworker brought to my attention the building was closing every two weeks. The notices was sent back out the building opens back within  four hours of closing. At this point my coworkers and myself knows there's no deep disinfectant happening. Contact tracing was a joke. If I saw the building closure notice I just went into self quarantine. Management wasn't going to send you home. Now that vaccination has rolled out and no mask wearing indoors I find it quite odd there's no building closure notices at all. Again corporate greed. Most companies are going to follow the basic of the CDC guidelines and say this is what we did to protect employees or the public. And yes there's horror stories of companies not shutting down when there's a known outbreak of employees getting sick with covid.



OMG That is horrible, I can’t imagine what that was like seeing coworkers pass away from whatever they were exposed to from the 911 aftermath. 



hermes_lemming said:


> At least they were transparent.  I remember arguing with my new boss because she did not want me wFH and was pouting and said "well if you HAVE to..." while downtown looked like a set from Independence day (after the zombies took over) and I was literally knocked off my butt, trying to wfh while dealing with my first bout of covid (that was caught from the office). Pissed me off but you do what you do to survive because the stimulus package wasn't going to support anyone for 14 months in the US.
> 
> They never socialized to the peons who got sick, much less died. We just found out on our own
> 
> They never deep cleaned. They just waited for the virus to die when the friggin city forced companies to shut down their offices. Only then did they not allow employees inside
> 
> Rage doesn't even begin to describe how disgusted I am by their lack of ethics. I'm just doing the bare minimum while looking for greener pastures. The offices officially open in July. No one wants to go back and the few that did are complaining about the still air and keep doing covid tests on their own and on their own dime.



My company is pretty transparent and takes care of their employees well. So the switch to not being transparent is shocking. I also know it depends on the GM and my previous GM was OCD so he took everything with covid seriously. I have coworkers who transferred from other locations and they commented on how much they were surprised by how more seriously we’re handling it compared to where they came from. My newer GM took over last October/November and I feel like she’s more lax and hasn’t taken it nearly as seriously. Pretty much every time I would go into their office her mask was off, and frequently walked out onto the sales floor without her mask on and had to run back to the office and put it on to go back out on the sales floor. So it‘s hard to know if this is GM’s discretion or new company policy which is always changing since the start of covid.

Corporate employees wanted to work from home and initially were told no by our CEO because the store employees didn’t have that option available. Then they had a few cases (and one employee died from covid) at corporate and then they allowed people to work from home. Now they will have to go back to work in office next month and some aren’t happy about it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

UPDATE: So it happened sadly. We are still on Full stage 4 lockdown for another week. We currently have 61 cases and that's not including yesterday's new cases, if any. Wishful thinking on my part.

They are saying this Indian variant is extremely contagious and if you test positive with this variant you are likely to infect everyone in your household and/or family and friends.

This Indian variant KAPPA "B.1.617.1" which is contagious and caused our 2nd wave here last year, went undetected until this year. Now we are getting overrun with variant DELTA "B.1.617.2" which is the same strain found in the UK. This Indian variant which is highly contagious is what is causing our lockdown here. They say one infected person can infect 6 more people even hours later if they touched, coughed, sneezed and so on.

Outer regions in my state are allowed to reopen and years 11 & 12 are allowed back to School as from tomorrow, Friday. For the rest of us, same old, same old. On our 4th lockdown since this pandemic started early last year, 2020.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m sorry to hear about another lockdown lovlouisvuitton it feels like you’ve been on lockdown the entire time.

Yesterday we’ve had our lowest number of new cases basically since covid started under 500. We’re mostly fully open and expected to be fully open in my state in a few weeks.

On a side note of entertainment we’re hiring at work and one of the applicants asked in their interview what was our company’s policy about employees wearing masks. Our manger explained that those who are vaccinated can sign a waiver and provide their vaccine card as proof can work without a mask, if you’re not vaccinated you need to wear a mask. Then she asked what about people who aren’t vaccinated and don’t believe in it blah blah blah. It’s almost like she was trying to intentionally start a fight or a argument at her interview. They told you the policy if you don’t like it you can work somewhere else.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> On a side note of entertainment we’re hiring at work and one of the applicants asked in their interview what was our company’s policy about employees wearing masks. Our manger explained that those who are vaccinated can sign a waiver and provide their vaccine card as proof can work without a mask, if you’re not vaccinated you need to wear a mask. Then she asked what about people who aren’t vaccinated and don’t believe in it blah blah blah. *It’s almost like she was trying to intentionally start a fight or a argument at her interview. They told you the policy if you don’t like it you can work somewhere else*.



It is always nice when an applicant shows you who she is in the interview. Usually they pretend to be someone else and you won't discover the truth until they've been hired and you are stuck with them.


----------



## arnott

Got my hair cut today and made an appointment to get full head highlights next week!  I was going to wait until after the pandemic was over to colour my hair but I gave in, sick of looking at my white hairs showing up!  I haven't coloured my hair since 2019!


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> It is always nice when an applicant shows you who she is in the interview. Usually they pretend to be someone else and you won't discover the truth until they've been hired and you are stuck with them.



Yep it definitely makes life easier. I’ve done enough backup payroll in my 20 years there I have a pretty good gut instinct. I‘ve always told my managers you can tell right at orientation who’s going to make it, who isn’t, and who’s going to be the thorn in your side. Do they act like they know everything, they’re going to be a problem. Did they say uh huh I understand it to literally every single thing you said, they’re going to be a problem. Did they ask oddly specific questions about workers comp, oh ya they’re definitely going to be a problem. I love it when they say I have open availability and you give them a schedule and all of a sudden they have another job, hobbies, sports and can’t work the hours you give them.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Yep it definitely makes life easier. I’ve done enough backup payroll in my 20 years there I have a pretty good gut instinct. I‘ve always told my managers you can tell right at orientation who’s going to make it, who isn’t, and who’s going to be the thorn in your side. Do they act like they know everything, they’re going to be a problem. Did they say uh huh I understand it to literally every single thing you said, they’re going to be a problem. Did they ask oddly specific questions about workers comp, oh ya they’re definitely going to be a problem. I love it when they say I have open availability and you give them a schedule and all of a sudden they have another job, hobbies, sports and can’t work the hours you give them.




Interesting.  What do you mean oddly specific questions about worker's comp?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chanbal

dooneybaby said:


> I've been working from home since mid-March 2020, and I'm not scheduled to return to the office until mid September. I'm not at all looking forward to it. Since the pandemic started, I've probably filled up my SUVs gas tank about 5 times, and I haven't had to pay the $3000 a year parking fee at work. And being at home so much has been nothing but peace and serenity. I'm going to miss these days.


Some people are going straight from lockdown to retirement. I've a workaholic friend that didn't want to hear about retirement, not anymore...


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Interesting.  What do you mean oddly specific questions about worker's comp?



Like what specific conditions are covered under workers comp, as in they wanted me to list the kinds of injuries/surgeries they will pay for. When I file a claim how soon do I start getting paid? This person naturally filed a bogus claim within 4 months of working there. Just waited until they're out of the probationary period.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> I absolutely hate it. I haven't seen it this bad in several decades when I worked for another corporate giant. They decided to remodel their headquarters to make it leed compliant or whatever the term is. They recycled part of their materials for insulation and that caused the worst allergic reaction that mysteriously only affected the women and about 20 % of the workforce. It didn't matter what floor you sat, what age or ethnicity.  The reactions varied from feeling like shards of glass, itchiness all over or brain splitting migraines. The only way to help alleviate it was formally request their turn on their air conditioning and circulate the air. The crooks actually hired a quack of a doctor to somehow convince us that our symptoms was suddenly brought on by something at home. My coworkers did western medicine to help alleviate the symptoms and I did eastern (cupping). You should have seen the poison they pulled from my body.
> 
> Even tho I hate what this pandemic has done to society, I do appreciate that it's pulled the wool off people's eyes and exposed the crooks for what they are


I’ve worked with my fair shares of large or gigantic corporations. I’ve worked with small mom and pops, boot strap start ups, and small businesses with a few locations both as an employee and also as a business banker.

I find there’s pros/cons to any level but one thing I always make sure is (now anyways) that it’s a place where the pretense of my health is there backed by actions. I mean at the end of the day it’s all about the dollar big or small but they should understand that while I’m replaceable I’m also human.

examples of behavior that has caused me to quit:
- manager of a large corporation (s&p) told me, after I expressed I had to fly back home (14 hour flight nonstop) for my grandma’s funeral, “when do you think you’ll be back?” No, I’m sorry for your loss. Another manager (I was working multiple jobs) told me to take all the time I needed. This is a smaller but still large (nasdaq) corporation.

- small surgeon practice, one of the patient coordinator treated me like a minion, while she was browsing Facebook all day and sliding her work to me on top of my duties.

examples of behavior that has caused me to stay:

- large corporation, billions in revenue, worked with me when I was going through school—paid for school (mostly), allowed me to go in late or leave early even though it’s 8-5 type of schedule to accommodate my school schedule as they concur with me, school first. When I am sick, its not find someone to cover you or you need to come in, either way you need a doctors note or you’ll be written up (another even larger corporation with billions (in the hundreds of) revenue did).

- small medical practice, every holiday gave $ gift/bonus. Lunch/dinner always paid for, and, at a time where minimum wage was $8, paid me $45/hr because it was part time and there were no medical, dental or vision benefits.

*TLDR *I’ve come to be more and more selective as I grow older and have been blessed to know through experience, that there are way better options out there, I just need to be firm and selective.

I wish things would swing more towards an employee market vs employer and in some ways, while I don’t agree with how it’s getting there and of course this is due to covid, I think the pendulum may be swinging towards more as an employees’ market.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve worked with my fair shares of large or gigantic corporations. I’ve worked with small mom and pops, boot strap start ups, and small businesses with a few locations both as an employee and also as a business banker.
> 
> I find there’s pros/cons to any level but one thing I always make sure is (now anyways) that it’s a place where the pretense of my health is there backed by actions. I mean at the end of the day it’s all about the dollar big or small but they should understand that while I’m replaceable I’m also human.
> 
> examples of behavior that has caused me to quit:
> - manager of a large corporation (s&p) told me, after I expressed I had to fly back home (14 hour flight nonstop) for my grandma’s funeral, “when do you think you’ll be back?” No, I’m sorry for your loss. Another manager (I was working multiple jobs) told me to take all the time I needed. This is a smaller but still large (nasdaq) corporation.
> 
> - small surgeon practice, one of the patient coordinator treated me like a minion, while she was browsing Facebook all day and sliding her work to me on top of my duties.
> 
> examples of behavior that has caused me to stay:
> 
> - large corporation, billions in revenue, worked with me when I was going through school—paid for school (mostly), allowed me to go in late or leave early even though it’s 8-5 type of schedule to accommodate my school schedule as they concur with me, school first. When I am sick, its not find someone to cover you or you need to come in, either way you need a doctors note or you’ll be written up (another even larger corporation with billions (in the hundreds of) revenue did).
> 
> - small medical practice, every holiday gave $ gift/bonus. Lunch/dinner always paid for, and, at a time where minimum wage was $8, paid me $45/hr because it was part time and there were no medical, dental or vision benefits.
> 
> *TLDR *I’ve come to be more and more selective as I grow older and have been blessed to know through experience, that there are way better options out there, I just need to be firm and selective.
> 
> I wish things would swing more towards an employee market vs employer and in some ways, while I don’t agree with how it’s getting there and of course this is due to covid, I think the pendulum may be swinging towards more as an employees’ market.


The best company I ever worked for was the first after college. It spoiled me for any other job. There were no set hours. There was no sick leave; if you were sick, you stayed home but you still got paid. As long as you got your work done, it didn't matter when or how long you worked. Obviously this didn't apply to people who needed to be there specific hours, like the receptionists. I remember going to the movies in the middle of the day, coming in on weekends because I loved the work, coming in super early so I could find a place to park, leaving early so I could go shopping.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> The best company I ever worked for was the first after college. It spoiled me for any other job. There were no set hours. There was no sick leave; if you were sick, you stayed home but you still got paid. As long as you got your work done, it didn't matter when or how long you worked. Obviously this didn't apply to people who needed to be there specific hours, like the receptionists. I remember going to the movies in the middle of the day, coming in on weekends because I loved the work, coming in super early so I could find a place to park, leaving early so I could go shopping.


Yup. I remember being there on a Friday and things were wrapping up (my workload and it was early afternoon). I was in my office just head down, looking for things to do to kill time and I’m told what are you doing here? Just go and enjoy the sunshine. (Basically told me to leave work)

so I did.


----------



## Coach Superfan

whateve said:


> The best company I ever worked for was the first after college. It spoiled me for any other job. There were no set hours. There was no sick leave; if you were sick, you stayed home but you still got paid. As long as you got your work done, it didn't matter when or how long you worked. Obviously this didn't apply to people who needed to be there specific hours, like the receptionists. I remember going to the movies in the middle of the day, coming in on weekends because I loved the work, coming in super early so I could find a place to park, leaving early so I could go shopping.



This is how my job is now. I've been at the company for like 15+ years. We used to have Summer Fridays (off at 1p) year round but lately for years now there's always stuff to do. I like the flexibility because I can go take an early lunch to run or stop at the end of the day if I feel like I'm at a good place. I can take my kids to appointments without having to clear it with HR. I am not micromanaged and I love the clientele. There's unlimited vacation days (I am salaried). When I got my 2nd Covid vaccine, i got so sleepy i took a 2 hour nap mid day lol. Since it's a small company there's no middle management or hierarchy. It's my coworkers and me and then the owner. I'm okay without feeling the need to climb the ranks. I don't feel underpaid and Quality of life makes up for nonexistent upward mobility.


----------



## Lake Effect

pixiejenna said:


> Like what specific conditions are covered under workers comp, as in they wanted me to list the kinds of injuries/surgeries they will pay for. When I file a claim how soon do I start getting paid? This person naturally filed a bogus claim within 4 months of working there. Just waited until they're out of the probationary period.


I can completely believe that. I work in an area of risk management and I am always curious to see how long someone was on the job when they had their work related injury.


----------



## arnott

Got a reminder of why I need to keep wearing a mask after the pandemic is over.  I didn't have time to put on makeup today so when I took my mask off my Mom so kindly told me I had panda eyes!


----------



## Chanbal

arnott said:


> Got a reminder of why I need to keep wearing a mask after the pandemic is over.  I didn't have time to put on makeup today so when I took my mask off my Mom so kindly told me I had panda eyes!


I got so used to wearing a mask outside, that I may feel undressed without it.


----------



## zinacef

Chanbal said:


> I got so used to wearing a mask outside, that I may feel undressed without it.


went to grocery store the other day—- first time without a mask —- I forgot to bring one out and I relied on my little box in the car and it was empty, of course. So I rushed in and avoiding people which is not possible.  Felt terrible because about 90% has their mask on. Haven’t been to the gym due to new work schedule and again, due to planets lining up —- you see your spin class buddy who wants to talk—- already feeling uncomfortable without my mask and them with mask—:wants to talk —- update schedule, etc... seems like everybody is still wearing mask,whether they have the shots or not—- or we will never know.


----------



## Chanbal

zinacef said:


> went to grocery store the other day—- first time without a mask —- I forgot to bring one out and I relied on my little box in the car and it was empty, of course. So I rushed in and avoiding people which is not possible.  Felt terrible because about 90% has their mask on. Haven’t been to the gym due to new work schedule and again, due to planets lining up —- you see your spin class buddy who wants to talk—- already feeling uncomfortable without my mask and them with mask—:wants to talk —- update schedule, etc... seems like everybody is still wearing mask,whether they have the shots or not—- or we will never know.


We may need to keep the masks handy for some more time. We have now the Nepal variant... I have already lost count of the number of variants for this virus. The vaccines are apparently less effective for some variants, and we are suppose to get a third shot in the fall.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> We may need to keep the masks handy for some more time. We have now the Nepal variant... I have already lost count of the number of variants for this virus. The vaccines are apparently less effective for some variants, and we are suppose to get a third shot in the fall.


That sounds about right. The timing of the third shot. Hopefully in time for the next wave.

There's fear that the Olympics will turn into a super spreader event. Sigh


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> We may need to keep the masks handy for some more time. We have now the Nepal variant... I have already lost count of the number of variants for this virus. The vaccines are apparently less effective for some variants, and we are suppose to get a third shot in the fall.



Nepal?


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> Nepal?


It looks like. 








						What we know about the Nepal Covid variant
					

Scientists express concern at mutation of highly transmissible Delta strain




					www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So here we are again in our 4th full Lockdown and going by the number of daily cases between 2 - 6, we don't see our lockdown ending this coming Thursday night. They will announce it and leave it to the last minute. And even *IF* we do reopen, there are going to be extremely tight restrictions put on us. They are saying *IF* we reopen, it will only be retail stores and maybe _Some_ school years going back into the classroom. And that's a *BIG IF*!

To me, this just feels like the same nightmare and a repeat of 2020 and 8 Months lockdowned all over again. At least no-one had died, which is a real positive, so lets keep it that way, even though residents in one aged care facility has had 5 cases. All the residents have been fully vaccinated, so that's a plus!


I simply cannot get motivated to do anything, it's so darn depressing and I frigging loathe watching the news!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So here we are again in our 4th full Lockdown and going by the number of daily cases between 2 - 6, we don't see our lockdown ending this coming Thursday night. They will announce it and leave it to the last minute. And even *IF* we do reopen, there are going to be extremely tight restrictions put on us. They are saying *IF* we reopen, it will only be retail stores and maybe _Some_ school years going back into the classroom. And that's a *BIG IF*!
> 
> To me, this just feels like the same nightmare and a repeat of 2020 and 8 Months lockdowned all over again. At least no-one had died, which is a real positive, so lets keep it that way, even though residents in one aged care facility has had 5 cases. All the residents have been fully vaccinated, so that's a plus!
> 
> 
> I simply cannot get motivated to do anything, it's so darn depressing and I frigging loathe watching the news!!!


I stopped watching the news because the government is influenced to open the states due to economy vs it being safe


----------



## cfrozal23

How has covid impacted my life?
Where do I begin?
I’ve had to work throughout lockdown (Washington state). As a dental office manager we saw “emergencies”.  The amount of self absorbed people who yelled and cursed me out because we were not seeing patients for cleanings (hello aerosols ) was mind blowing.  To the point I considered quitting the profession I’ve been in for 15 yrs. 
Covid screenings, temperature checks are the norm, but patients are over it and it’s getting tiring explaining that Healthcare offices are exempt from no masks. 
On a personal note I’ve lost 3 family members to Covid, but the bright spot is all the extra family time we got to spend together.  It was scary at the beginning with all the unknown variables and my anxiety was thru the roof, but since becoming fully vaccinated in January has helped a great deal.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

hermes_lemming said:


> I stopped watching the news because the government is influenced to open the states due to economy vs it being safe



Well, we had another new 9 cases Sunday, so waiting on yesterday's results and number of cases, which was Monday, to see if it goes down. It's not looking good at all ATM. Our PM is telling our vice state leader to reopen on Thursday - But they will only decide and make a decision and take our state Chief Health Officer advice on what and when we should reopen and what reopens.


----------



## V0N1B2

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, we had another new 9 cases Sunday, so waiting on yesterday's results and number of cases, which was Monday, to see if it goes down. It's not looking good at all ATM. Our PM is telling our vice state leader to reopen on Thursday - But they will only decide and make a decision and take our state Chief Health Officer advice on what and when we should reopen and what reopens.


Is your international border open? Or is it only for essential travel like emergencies?
You guys have had really gruelling lockdowns for the last year and a half.  What number do they expect to reach for people to move freely about? Zero? I mean nine cases for 1.5-2.5 million people isn't really much at all, is it? (I can't remember if you're in SA or WA)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

V0N1B2 said:


> Is your international border open? Or is it only for essential travel like emergencies?
> You guys have had really gruelling lockdowns for the last year and a half.  What number do they expect to reach for people to move freely about? Zero? I mean nine cases for 1.5-2.5 million people isn't really much at all, is it? (I can't remember if you're in SA or WA)



Our state boarder is closed and no returning travelers are allowed in and no-one is allowed to go to another state (with the exception of football players). International is open in other states for Australians wanting and/or needing to come back here. As for outgoing, it's also open for people who need to leave OZ. As for tourism, Nope, closed. You need an exemption for any other reason AFAIK (not 100% sure) to enter.

I know! 9 Cases, we are at 72 positive cases now and they keep harping on about how contagious this Delta variant is! Ideally they would want 0 cases. But if they don't reopen soon our state is going to crash and crash hard. ALL retail shops are closed and employee's are going without income. The Government is giving $$ to Businesses, but it's nowhere near enough to cover basic daily costs.

Mind you, all these cases are either in the City or on the other side of the city away from me???? Yet here we are on the other side of the city with 0 cases, yet we ALL pay for it! The outer regions have reopened.

I'm not in SA or WA - But it's SA that caused all this to start with due to their hotel quarantine debacle! One case is all it has taken to bring my state (VIC) to a grinding halt and Lockdown!


----------



## canto bight

COVID has deeply changed the way that I look at the entire world and in a good way.  I always knew it, but now I truly practice mindfully remembering that the most important things in life are relationships, a safe home, and good health.  And all of those things could easily be taken away from us in one single breath. The rest is all extra and none of the important things or the extras are guaranteed.

My life is slowly transitioning back to "normal" and I am having a really difficult time with it.  In conversation with a colleague who I deeply admire for being so incredibly pragmatic, I wondered if I would ever get back to where I was before the pandemic and she assured me that with time that we all would, but we wouldn't be completely the same and hopefully we'd be even better than before.  So maybe she's right.


----------



## arnott

Colouring my hair (full head highlights) tomorrow for the first time since the pandemic.  The appointment will take  hours.  Usually for long appointments like that they would offer me tea or water.  I doubt that would happen now since we are required to wear a mask.  I usually don't go that long without drinking anything unless I'm sleeping.  Even when I'm watching TV I usually have some water next to me.  Any tips on how to get through this appointment comfortably?


----------



## Clearblueskies

arnott said:


> Colouring my hair (full head highlights) tomorrow for the first time since the pandemic.  The appointment will take  hours.  Usually for long appointments like that they would offer me tea or water.  I doubt that would happen now since we are required to wear a mask.  I usually don't go that long without drinking anything unless I'm sleeping.  Even when I'm watching TV I usually have some water next to me.  Any tips on how to get through this appointment comfortably?


Take something with you and nip outside for a drink while the colour is taking.  I always have a small bottle of water with me wherever I go.


----------



## arnott

Clearblueskies said:


> Take something with you and nip outside for a drink while the colour is taking.  I always have a small bottle of water with me wherever I go.




Nip?  Did you mean slip?  Cuz I'm going to look so attractive stepping outside onto a busy sidewalk with a head full of foils!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> Nip?  Did you mean slip?  Cuz I'm going to look so attractive stepping outside onto a busy sidewalk with a head full of foils!


I think it would be fine for you to slip a straw under your mask to take a sip now and then when they aren't actively working on your hair.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Clearblueskies said:


> Take something with you and nip outside for a drink while the colour is taking.  I always have a small bottle of water with me wherever I go.


I meant nip, I’m English.  But it’s up to you?  You posed a problem I offered a solution  Good luck.


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Colouring my hair (full head highlights) tomorrow for the first time since the pandemic.  The appointment will take  hours.  Usually for long appointments like that they would offer me tea or water.  I doubt that would happen now since we are required to wear a mask.  I usually don't go that long without drinking anything unless I'm sleeping.  Even when I'm watching TV I usually have some water next to me.  Any tips on how to get through this appointment comfortably?



The salon I go to offers small bottles of water during the visit. I just take a sip when my stylist steps away. I'm far enough from others to feel comfortable lowering my mask to sip.


----------



## 880

cfrozal23 said:


> How has covid impacted my life?
> Where do I begin?
> I’ve had to work throughout lockdown (Washington state). As a dental office manager we saw “emergencies”.  The amount of self absorbed people who yelled and cursed me out because we were not seeing patients for cleanings (hello aerosols ) was mind blowing.  To the point I considered quitting the profession I’ve been in for 15 yrs.
> Covid screenings, temperature checks are the norm, but patients are over it and it’s getting tiring explaining that Healthcare offices are exempt from no masks.
> On a personal note I’ve lost 3 family members to Covid, but the bright spot is all the extra family time we got to spend together.  It was scary at the beginning with all the unknown variables and my anxiety was thru the roof, but since becoming fully vaccinated in January has helped a great deal.


I am so sorry for the issues you have faced, both professionally and personally. If I had to go through your covid experience, I’m not sure that I could see the bright spot, and I think you are incredible for being able to do so! Your post is really inspiring, thnak you!


----------



## Chagall

I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


----------



## LavenderIce

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.



I went without a covid shot last year.  The staff will be in masks and shields. You'd be at risk if you were in the same room as another maskless patient, which I doubt would be the case. Aren't treatment rooms single patient only?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


Agree with @LavenderIce I've gone a few times (before any shots) and felt totally safe. They take the highest precautions.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.



You should be fine. I had to get three crowns last fall (don't ask! ) and that was before a vaccine. They were very careful and everything went well.


----------



## V0N1B2

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


We have been working on patients (in BC at least) since the pandemic for over a year now. We worked for 9-10 months before anyone was vaccinated. No one in my office, nor any other office that I am aware of has caught or transmitted covid to/from a patient or other coworker. If we had, our profession would have been shut down.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


I do know many people who went this year before being vaccinated and they were fine....they should be taking precautions and I think they make you rinse with an antibacterial rinse..


----------



## Chagall

Thanks everyone. I’m a bit nervous because we are just coming out of a lockdown Friday.  Anyway I can’t procrastinate any longer.


----------



## pixiejenna

So the pharmacist who intentionally ruined 500 doses of the covid vaccine in Wisconsin was sentenced to 3 years in prison.  The maximum amount of time he could have served is 10 years. I feel like he should have gotten the maximum sentence considering we're in the middle of a pandemic. This sentence feels light to me. It also makes you wonder how many times has he done something similar. 









						Pharmacist Who ‘Intentionally' Destroyed 500 COVID Vaccine Doses Gets Three Years in Prison
					

A federal judge on Tuesday sentenced the Wisconsin pharmacist who destroyed 500 COVID-19 vaccine doses to three years in prison with another three years of supervised release.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## cfrozal23

arnott said:


> Colouring my hair (full head highlights) tomorrow for the first time since the pandemic.  The appointment will take  hours.  Usually for long appointments like that they would offer me tea or water.  I doubt that would happen now since we are required to wear a mask.  I usually don't go that long without drinking anything unless I'm sleeping.  Even when I'm watching TV I usually have some water next to me.  Any tips on how to get through this appointment comfortably?


I’m getting mine done on Sunday- but I’ve seen my hairdresser 3 times since lockdown was lifted in my area. Masks are required at all times. No talking at shampoo bowl, but we are able to brings drinks and snacks along. So I usually bring coffee and my water flask.


----------



## makeetelich92

Definitely, this pandemic changed a lot things. Personally, i had to stop going in person to school, learn only with online class. Also, i had to stop seeing friends and family.  Maybe these are the bigger reasons but it only remains to see the positive side. The contamination decreased, i had the time to share a lot of time with my sisters and my fathers and  I don't have to get up early to go to school anymore


----------



## arnott

When I went to colour my hair today I had to sign and date a waiver  at the door with the usual Covid Questions.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow that's interesting that you had to sign a waiver to get your hair done. I can see asking questions to make sure no one sick comes in.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think signing waivers is up to the discretion of the business. Some hair and nail salons have required it, others have not. I live near the Napa Valley wine country and some wineries require it when you make reservations, others do not.


----------



## 880

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


I think all dental personnel are masked, shielded and have had vaccinations (At least where I am located). It should be okay, but if you would be more comfortable, could you wait until your second shot?

post covid, crowds are the concern (I’m sometimes a bit nervous if waiting rooms are crowded even with a seat or two spaced apart). But here is an article that gave me pause in the sense of what were these customers thinking? Some indonesian McDonald’s branches had to shut down due to over crowding (and fear of becoming a covid hot spot) as a result of the high demand for a meal that was done in collaboration with popular Korean boy band BTS
McDonald's BTS meals: Indonesia branches forced to shut due to high orders https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-57426198


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


I've been at least 5 times throughout all this, including fillings, an abscess and an extraction and my dentist and her team have been masked, visored and gowned. I had not been jabbed at all for at least 2 visits, jabbed once for a couple of visits I think, and jabbed twice for my final visit.
During all this, they had their one jab, then 2 jabs, waaay before me (being frontline staff), but Covid hygiene was front and foremost in all that they did.


----------



## Lake Effect

Chagall said:


> Thanks everyone. I’m a bit nervous because we are just coming out of a lockdown Friday.  Anyway I can’t procrastinate any longer.


I got a cleaning/ scaling (no aerosol) last June when the office reopened and then in January with aerosol. The semi open area for four patients had been outfitted with  heavy weight plastic strips partitioning off each area. Then I chipped a bit of tooth off (thank you Kind bar) and ended up getting a crown last month. All went well and they take every precaution.


----------



## doloresmia

880 said:


> I think all dental personnel are masked, shielded and have had vaccinations (At least where I am located). It should be okay, but if you would be more comfortable, could you wait until your second shot?
> 
> post covid, crowds are the concern (I’m sometimes a bit nervous if waiting rooms are crowded even with a seat or two spaced apart). But here is an article that gave me pause in the sense of what were these customers thinking? Some indonesian McDonald’s branches had to shut down due to over crowding (and fear of becoming a covid hot spot) as a result of the high demand for a meal that was done in collaboration with popular Korean boy band BTS
> McDonald's BTS meals: Indonesia branches forced to shut due to high orders https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-57426198


I walked by a McDonald’s and thought about going in for a BTS happy meal as a post covid treat


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVLoveaffair

It’s ALMOST back to reality here in South Florida regardless of what you hear and see on the news. So many people are moving here from other states it’s crazy. The cases are down, hospitals are fine. Disney etc is open and people are going! Many places are mask free and a covid passport is not required. As of August 10th masks are not required in schools. Right now I can take it off outside the building.  as a teacher I always told my students - stay at home if you’re sick. Wash your hands!! I don’t want your cooties! Off topic, it made national news here in Royal palm Beach - some dude shot his wife and baby and then himself in Publix (supermarket) - I shop there often…this pandemic has driven all the people with social emotional needs to do bad things.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

LVLoveaffair said:


> It’s ALMOST back to reality here in South Florida regardless of what you hear and see on the news. So many people are moving here from other states it’s crazy. The cases are down, hospitals are fine. Disney etc is open and people are going! Many places are mask free and a covid passport is not required. As of August 10th masks are not required in schools. Right now I can take it off outside the building.  as a teacher I always told my students - stay at home if you’re sick. Wash your hands!! I don’t want your cooties! Off topic, it made national news here in Royal palm Beach - some dude shot his wife and baby and then himself in Publix (supermarket) - I shop there often…this pandemic has driven all the people with social emotional needs to do bad things.


I apologize- Some people with SEL needs


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I had Covid in early February 2020 (I knew I had it but doctors wouldn’t confirm) so I was a bit daring- my stylist came to my house to do my hair (roots). Plus I’ve been working since August. I haven’t felt sick at all since then - 16 months ago!


----------



## Chagall

To everyone who replied to my post about my reluctance to see the dentist for a cleaning, thank you. I phoned yesterday and someone had cancelled for noon today, so I (reluctantly) took that appointment. The hygienist, who will be getting her second shot in a week, greeted me in only a light gown and a mask. No visor. She said I needed X-ray’s and told me to take off my mask. I asked her if she could put on her visor as she was getting close to me. She complied but I don’t think I should have had to tell her. She then exited and put on a heavier gown. After an hour she told me I would have to return to complete the cleaning as she had run out of time. Oh great another dental visit.Just as I was leaving she said she had a cancellation and could finish my teeth. Crossing my fingers and counting down the days to see if I survive this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I need a dental cleaning but am nervous to go after just one COVID shot. Am I being silly. Lying there maskless with your mouth open for an hour.


I would feel the same way. Can you wait until after you receive your second shot?


----------



## pixiejenna

I find it odd that the hygienist didn’t use a face shield in general. My dentist has always worn face shields and masks in cleanings (pre covid). Because stuff splatters all over the area they’re working. Once I wore my glasses during a cleaning and I had to clean them afterwards because of it. Now I take them off and tuck them in my neck of my shirt under the bib so they stay clean. I didn’t go at all last year due to covid and I will be going in a few weeks it was the soonest I could get in on my days off. I have had both shots so I feel better about going.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> To everyone who replied to my post about my reluctance to see the dentist for a cleaning, thank you. I phoned yesterday and someone had cancelled for noon today, so I (reluctantly) took that appointment. The hygienist, who will be getting her second shot in a week, greeted me in only a light gown and a mask. No visor. She said I needed X-ray’s and told me to take off my mask. I asked her if she could put on her visor as she was getting close to me. She complied but I don’t think I should have had to tell her. She then exited and put on a heavier gown. After an hour she told me I would have to return to complete the cleaning as she had run out of time. Oh great another dental visit.Just as I was leaving she said she had a cancellation and could finish my teeth. Crossing my fingers and counting down the days to see if I survive this.


Sorry you had a bad experience. We had our cleanings a few months ago after not going for nearly 2 years. Everything went well. The dentist's office looked like a level 4 lab.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I find it odd that the hygienist didn’t use a face shield in general. My dentist has always worn face shields and masks in cleanings (pre covid). Because stuff splatters all over the area they’re working. Once I wore my glasses during a cleaning and I had to clean them afterwards because of it. Now I take them off and tuck them in my neck of my shirt under the bib so they stay clean. I didn’t go at all last year due to covid and I will be going in a few weeks it was the soonest I could get in on my days off. I have had both shots so I feel better about going.


They don't wear face shields at my clinic. They wear plastic googles and give you some to wear as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

My dentist wears glasses so maybe that’s why he always wears a face shield but he also wears a mask under the face shield too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> My dentist wears glasses so maybe that’s why he always wears a face shield but he also wears a mask under the face shield too.


Its out of our hands. I caught covid when I was wearing a face mask under a face shield.

Btw the Indian variant (aka delta variant) is now picking up steam in the US. The delta variant has increased from 2.7% of all cases in May to 9.7% this month, primarily in Texas and Missouri


----------



## TC1

It was just announced in my province that all restrictions (including masks) will be removed July 12th. We have reached 70% of ages 12+ vaccinated, and that was the threshold for the last stage of re-open. Also announced this morning, fully vaccinated travelers do not have to quarantine returning home as of July 5th.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Its out of our hands. I caught covid when I was wearing a face mask under a face shield.
> 
> Btw the Indian variant (aka delta variant) is now picking up steam in the US. The delta variant has increased from 2.7% of all cases in May to 9.7% this month, primarily in Texas and Missouri


Sorry to hear that I thought only the UK was suffering it so annoys me that while I was locked down Jan to March this year tens of thousands were allowed to fly in and out of India to visit family bringing the variant in


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> It was just announced in my province that all restrictions (including masks) will be removed July 12th. We have reached 70% of ages 12+ vaccinated, and that was the threshold for the last stage of re-open. Also announced this morning, fully vaccinated travelers do not have to quarantine returning home as of July 5th.


Madness even if you avoid the Indian variant there will be others coming along we need to keep the basics forever - hands face space and fresh air - I won’t be giving up mask wearing and I will be keeping well away from people period


----------



## whateve

My daughter works for our state. Near the beginning of lockdown, they cut everyone's salary 10%. Now the state seems to have a surplus but they aren't restoring their salaries. Everyone wants to continue working at home, but the state is going to make them come in 3 days a week to be fair to those people whose jobs require meeting the public, which is a small percentage of all workers. It would be cheaper for the state and the taxpayers if they let more people continue to work at home. It would also save those employees money and time for commuting and parking. While working at home, employees use their own power and internet - the state doesn't reimburse them for it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to hear that I thought only the UK was suffering it so annoys me that while I was locked down Jan to March this year tens of thousands were allowed to fly in and out of India to visit family bringing the variant in


No its truly unfortunate. I think it will be worldwide waist deep by sept.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

We had our first shots of Pfizer and were due to get our second shot next week. We are now told that it will be Moderna due to a shortage of Pfizer. Does anyone know if it is safe/effective to mix these two vaccines?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chagall said:


> We had our first shots of Pfizer and were due to get our second shot next week. We are now told that it will be Moderna due to a shortage of Pfizer. Does anyone know if it is safe/effective to mix these two vaccines?


The CDC says it's ok. It would give me pause personally, but I understand it's happening in a lot of places where there are shortages.


----------



## Chagall

QuelleFromage said:


> The CDC says it's ok. It would give me pause personally, but I understand it's happening in a lot of places where there are shortages.


It definitely gives me pause. The trouble is that if you turn it down it could take months to rebook. Even then there is no guarantee that Pfizer would be available at that time. I spoke to the health unit and they really couldn’t advise what to do. Everyone is learning as they go. Even the health care professionals.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> It definitely gives me pause. The trouble is that if you turn it down it could take months to rebook. Even then there is no guarantee that Pfizer would be available at that time. I spoke to the health unit and they really couldn’t advise what to do. Everyone is learning as they go. Even the health care professionals.


I would go ahead and get it. You'll have more protection than you would without it. Probably in 6 months, they'll come out with another booster to take care of the new variants, and that should give you additional protection.


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> We had our first shots of Pfizer and were due to get our second shot next week. We are now told that it will be Moderna due to a shortage of Pfizer. Does anyone know if it is safe/effective to mix these two vaccines?


Pretty sure the delay is just a small one. If you'd prefer to wait a week and see if there are more Pfizer..I'm sure you could. I don't see anything taking months to book.


----------



## redney

Chagall said:


> We had our first shots of Pfizer and were due to get our second shot next week. We are now told that it will be Moderna due to a shortage of Pfizer. Does anyone know if it is safe/effective to mix these two vaccines?


I just read this yesterday: https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health...provide-logistical-and-immunological-benefits

*A mix-and-match approach to COVID-19 vaccines could provide logistical and immunological benefits*
Health Jun 21, 2021 4:58 PM EDT
While it’s now pretty easy to get a COVID-19 shot in most places in the U.S., the vaccine rollout in other parts of the world has been slow or inconsistent due to shortages, uneven access and concerns about safety.
Researchers hope that a mix-and-match approach to COVID-19 vaccines will help alleviate these issues and create more flexibility in the immunization regimens available to people.
Around the world, different pharmaceutical companies have taken different approaches to developing vaccines. Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna created mRNA vaccines. Oxford-AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson went with what are called viral vectors. The Novavax COVID-19 vaccine is protein-based.
So mixing vaccines could mean more than just switching manufacturers – like from Pfizer for dose one to Moderna for dose two. You might be tapping into a different way to stimulate your immune response if you opt for a first dose of AstraZeneca and a second dose of Moderna.
The most obvious benefits of treating various brands and kinds of COVID-19 vaccine as interchangeable are logistical – people can get whatever shot is available without worry. By speeding up the global vaccination rollout, mixing and matching vaccines could help end this pandemic. Researchers also hope combining different vaccines will trigger a more robust, longer-lasting immune response compared to receiving both doses of a single vaccine. This approach may better protect people from emerging variants.
*Biological effects of a mix-and-match approach*
Scientists suspect there are a few ways that receiving two different COVID-19 vaccines may result in a stronger immune response.
Each company used slightly different regions of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein in their formulations. It’s the virus’s spike protein that your immune system responds to, so exposure to different portions of the spike protein should mean your body will make an array of corresponding antibodies that can fend off future infection. The range of antibodies should then provide better protection and increase the likelihood that you’ll be protected from variants with changes in the spike protein.
And different vaccine technologies activate unique aspects of the immune system thanks to how they present their portion of the spike protein.




Researchers can build vaccines based on a number of what they call platforms – different technological ways to safely introduce your immune system to the targeted virus. Blakney AK, Ip S, Geall AJ. An Update on Self-Amplifying mRNA Vaccine Development. Vaccines. 2021; 9(2):97., CC BY
The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are composed of a small snippet of mRNA, genetic material that contains the recipe to make a region of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. Wrapped up in a fat coat, the mRNA slips into a vaccinated person’s cells where it directs production of the viral protein. The person’s immune system then recognizes the foreign spike protein and produces antibodies against it.
Several other COVID-19 vaccines rely on a viral vector. In these cases, researchers modified an adenovirus that usually causes the common cold to deliver the DNA instructions for producing a portion of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. The modified virus is safe because it can’t replicate in people. Along with J&J and AstraZeneca’s, examples of COVID-19 viral vector vaccines in use globally include Russia’s Sputnik Vand the CanSino Biologics vaccine.
Your immune system can develop an immune response to the viral vector vaccine itself, which could reduce the vaccine’s effectiveness against the coronavirus. Experts hope that combining vaccine platforms, for example using an mRNA-based vaccine or one that includes a different viral vector for the second dose, could reduce that risk.
*Investigating combos’ safety and effectiveness*
Around the world, studies are underway in animals and people to investigate the safety, types of immune response generated and how long immunity lasts when one person receives two different COVID-19 vaccines.
Results from a Spanish trial of more than 600 people indicated that vaccination with both the viral-vector AstraZeneca and mRNA-based Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccines triggers a robust immune response against the SARS-CoV-2 virus.
Preliminary results from a German study that has not yet been peer-reviewed found that getting the AstraZeneca vaccine first followed by the Pfizer vaccine resulted in production of more protective antibodies and provided better protection against variants of concern compared to two AstraZeneca doses.
The Com-COV study in the U.K. is also investigating the safety and effectiveness of giving patients a combination of the AstraZeneca and Pfizer-BioNTech shots. Preliminary findings indicate that people who got one shot of each type were more likely to report mild to moderate side effects than those who received two doses of the same vaccine. Final results of this study, including the effectiveness of this approach, are expected in June 2021. The expanded Com-CoV2 study is testing other combinations of COVID-19 vaccines, namely from Moderna’s mRNA platform and Novavax’s protein platform.
*Combos could be a good anti-variant strategy*
Emerging coronavirus variants are one of the most intriguing reasons to consider mixing vaccines. Administering vaccines that target different variants would provide broad collective immunity and limit emergence of new possibly more dangerous strains.
It’s possible that people who are currently fully vaccinated will need a third shot to address genetic differences in new variants. Changing platforms for this booster shot – for instance, if your first round was viral-vector based, switching to mRNA or one that is protein-based – could help bolster your immune response.
Flu vaccines routinely protect against multiple strains of the influenza virus – but these are usually manufactured by the same company. In the future, this approach could lead to vaccines that contain multiple regions of SARS-CoV-2 to protect against several variants, or regions of both the coronavirus and influenza proteins, protecting against both viruses in a single shot.
*What’s allowed so far*
For now, though, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the U.S. allows the mixing of the mRNA-based Pfizer and Moderna shots only in “exceptional situations,” such as limited vaccine supply or if a patient doesn’t know which vaccine they originally received.
Canada’s public health agency recently approved the mixing of different COVID-19 vaccines if limited supply prevents someone from getting their second dose of the same vaccine, or if someone is apprehensive about a second dose of AstraZeneca due to publicized side effects.
EU countries are so far awaiting further study results before allowing mixing vaccine doses.
_This article is republished from The Conversation under a Creative Commons license. Read the original article._


----------



## rutabaga

whateve said:


> My daughter works for our state. Near the beginning of lockdown, they cut everyone's salary 10%. Now the state seems to have a surplus but they aren't restoring their salaries. Everyone wants to continue working at home, but the state is going to make them come in 3 days a week to be fair to those people whose jobs require meeting the public, which is a small percentage of all workers. It would be cheaper for the state and the taxpayers if they let more people continue to work at home. It would also save those employees money and time for commuting and parking. While working at home, employees use their own power and internet - the state doesn't reimburse them for it.



This doesn’t feel right, especially when the vaccine lottery is handing out $1.5M prizes! That money could be used to bring everyone back to 100% of their salary. Although I’m sure there’s a lot of abuse where people aren’t truly wfh. Those employees should be required to go into work, not those who have demonstrated they can maintain their productivity at home.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> I would go ahead and get it. You'll have more protection than you would without it. Probably in 6 months, they'll come out with another booster to take care of the new variants, and that should give you additional protection.


Yes we will probably go ahead and get the Moderna shot. At first they were spreading out the doses by four months. Then the time frame was shortened. Sweet relief! Now they are mixing doses. If it isn’t one thing it’s another. However, waiting longer for second shots is not an option. We won’t know until we show up for our shots which one is available. We can either get the shot on order or cancel, and go through the whole rebooking situation again.


----------



## Chagall

redney said:


> I just read this yesterday: https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health...provide-logistical-and-immunological-benefits
> 
> *A mix-and-match approach to COVID-19 vaccines could provide logistical and immunological benefits*
> Health Jun 21, 2021 4:58 PM EDT
> While it’s now pretty easy to get a COVID-19 shot in most places in the U.S., the vaccine rollout in other parts of the world has been slow or inconsistent due to shortages, uneven access and concerns about safety.
> Researchers hope that a mix-and-match approach to COVID-19 vaccines will help alleviate these issues and create more flexibility in the immunization regimens available to people.
> Around the world, different pharmaceutical companies have taken different approaches to developing vaccines. Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna created mRNA vaccines. Oxford-AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson went with what are called viral vectors. The Novavax COVID-19 vaccine is protein-based.
> So mixing vaccines could mean more than just switching manufacturers – like from Pfizer for dose one to Moderna for dose two. You might be tapping into a different way to stimulate your immune response if you opt for a first dose of AstraZeneca and a second dose of Moderna.
> The most obvious benefits of treating various brands and kinds of COVID-19 vaccine as interchangeable are logistical – people can get whatever shot is available without worry. By speeding up the global vaccination rollout, mixing and matching vaccines could help end this pandemic. Researchers also hope combining different vaccines will trigger a more robust, longer-lasting immune response compared to receiving both doses of a single vaccine. This approach may better protect people from emerging variants.
> *Biological effects of a mix-and-match approach*
> Scientists suspect there are a few ways that receiving two different COVID-19 vaccines may result in a stronger immune response.
> Each company used slightly different regions of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein in their formulations. It’s the virus’s spike protein that your immune system responds to, so exposure to different portions of the spike protein should mean your body will make an array of corresponding antibodies that can fend off future infection. The range of antibodies should then provide better protection and increase the likelihood that you’ll be protected from variants with changes in the spike protein.
> And different vaccine technologies activate unique aspects of the immune system thanks to how they present their portion of the spike protein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers can build vaccines based on a number of what they call platforms – different technological ways to safely introduce your immune system to the targeted virus. Blakney AK, Ip S, Geall AJ. An Update on Self-Amplifying mRNA Vaccine Development. Vaccines. 2021; 9(2):97., CC BY
> The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are composed of a small snippet of mRNA, genetic material that contains the recipe to make a region of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. Wrapped up in a fat coat, the mRNA slips into a vaccinated person’s cells where it directs production of the viral protein. The person’s immune system then recognizes the foreign spike protein and produces antibodies against it.
> Several other COVID-19 vaccines rely on a viral vector. In these cases, researchers modified an adenovirus that usually causes the common cold to deliver the DNA instructions for producing a portion of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. The modified virus is safe because it can’t replicate in people. Along with J&J and AstraZeneca’s, examples of COVID-19 viral vector vaccines in use globally include Russia’s Sputnik Vand the CanSino Biologics vaccine.
> Your immune system can develop an immune response to the viral vector vaccine itself, which could reduce the vaccine’s effectiveness against the coronavirus. Experts hope that combining vaccine platforms, for example using an mRNA-based vaccine or one that includes a different viral vector for the second dose, could reduce that risk.
> *Investigating combos’ safety and effectiveness*
> Around the world, studies are underway in animals and people to investigate the safety, types of immune response generated and how long immunity lasts when one person receives two different COVID-19 vaccines.
> Results from a Spanish trial of more than 600 people indicated that vaccination with both the viral-vector AstraZeneca and mRNA-based Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccines triggers a robust immune response against the SARS-CoV-2 virus.
> Preliminary results from a German study that has not yet been peer-reviewed found that getting the AstraZeneca vaccine first followed by the Pfizer vaccine resulted in production of more protective antibodies and provided better protection against variants of concern compared to two AstraZeneca doses.
> The Com-COV study in the U.K. is also investigating the safety and effectiveness of giving patients a combination of the AstraZeneca and Pfizer-BioNTech shots. Preliminary findings indicate that people who got one shot of each type were more likely to report mild to moderate side effects than those who received two doses of the same vaccine. Final results of this study, including the effectiveness of this approach, are expected in June 2021. The expanded Com-CoV2 study is testing other combinations of COVID-19 vaccines, namely from Moderna’s mRNA platform and Novavax’s protein platform.
> *Combos could be a good anti-variant strategy*
> Emerging coronavirus variants are one of the most intriguing reasons to consider mixing vaccines. Administering vaccines that target different variants would provide broad collective immunity and limit emergence of new possibly more dangerous strains.
> It’s possible that people who are currently fully vaccinated will need a third shot to address genetic differences in new variants. Changing platforms for this booster shot – for instance, if your first round was viral-vector based, switching to mRNA or one that is protein-based – could help bolster your immune response.
> Flu vaccines routinely protect against multiple strains of the influenza virus – but these are usually manufactured by the same company. In the future, this approach could lead to vaccines that contain multiple regions of SARS-CoV-2 to protect against several variants, or regions of both the coronavirus and influenza proteins, protecting against both viruses in a single shot.
> *What’s allowed so far*
> For now, though, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the U.S. allows the mixing of the mRNA-based Pfizer and Moderna shots only in “exceptional situations,” such as limited vaccine supply or if a patient doesn’t know which vaccine they originally received.
> Canada’s public health agency recently approved the mixing of different COVID-19 vaccines if limited supply prevents someone from getting their second dose of the same vaccine, or if someone is apprehensive about a second dose of AstraZeneca due to publicized side effects.
> EU countries are so far awaiting further study results before allowing mixing vaccine doses.
> _This article is republished from The Conversation under a Creative Commons license. Read the original article._


Thank you so much for all that valuable information. Am going to read and digest.


----------



## redney

Chagall said:


> Thank you so much for all that valuable information. Am going to read and digest.


You're welcome. Hope it's helpful.


----------



## Mariapia

Chagall said:


> We had our first shots of Pfizer and were due to get our second shot next week. We are now told that it will be Moderna due to a shortage of Pfizer. Does anyone know if it is safe/effective to mix these two vaccines?


I think it’s safe, Chagall.
In France , under 55 yo people  who got vaccinated  with a first dose of Astra Zeneca  ( before the thrombosis cases appeared )  got  their second shot with either Pfizer or Moderna.
One of them being our 40 year old Health Minister.
Same with a doctor I know.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I would go ahead and get it. You'll have more protection than you would without it. Probably in 6 months, they'll come out with another booster to take care of the new variants, and that should give you additional protection.


Yep they're already testing boosters on those who were vaccinated in Jan


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure the delay is just a small one. If you'd prefer to wait a week and see if there are more Pfizer..I'm sure you could. I don't see anything taking months to book.


I phoned our health unit and asked if we declined the Moderna shot next week, how long before we could book a Pfizer shot. She had no idea how long it would take. The Pfizer shots could be shipped soon but we would be put behind people who had already booked theirs. I don’t want any more delays.


----------



## Chagall

Mariapia said:


> I think it’s safe, Chagall.
> In France , under 55 yo people  who got vaccinated  with a first dose of Astra Zeneca  ( before the thrombosis cases appeared )  got  their second shot with either Pfizer or Moderna.
> One of them being our 40 year old Health Minister.
> Same with a doctor I know.


Thank you. I think we will probably get the Moderna shot next week. I am so weary of putting my life on hold waiting to be fully vaccinated.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

What’s scary is anyone who gets vaccinated needs a booster/new shots within a year. They don’t work for the new strains either.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## nightbefore

@LVLoveaffair Some countries in Europe gives/recommends only single shot for the people who were already infected with covid-19 (also includes me). Like you, new strains make me worried because I travel often... I am wondering if I should insist on my second dose or just trust the recent studies that show immune response of the people who were infected with covid-19 was sufficient after one dose of vaccine.  I feel like everyday something changes and nobody can answer your questions, including medical staff. It also differs so much per country...


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVLoveaffair said:


> What’s scary is anyone who gets vaccinated needs a booster/new shots within a year. They don’t work for the new strains either.


Moderna/pfizer is 80% effective against the new strains


----------



## hermes_lemming

nightbefore said:


> @LVLoveaffair Some countries in Europe gives/recommends only single shot for the people who were already infected with covid-19 (also includes me). Like you, new strains make me worried because I travel often... I am wondering if I should insist on my second dose or just trust the recent studies that show immune response of the people who were infected with covid-19 was sufficient after one dose of vaccine.  I feel like everyday something changes and nobody can answer your questions, including medical staff. It also differs so much per country...


One shot only makes you 30% protected against the new strains


----------



## TC1

Chagall said:


> I phoned our health unit and asked if we declined the Moderna shot next week, how long before we could book a Pfizer shot. She had no idea how long it would take. The Pfizer shots could be shipped soon but we would be put behind people who had already booked theirs. I don’t want any more delays.


I'm in Sask. I just booked my second shot (Pfizer) same as my first for day after tomorrow. So, I know we got a huge Moderna shipment..but Pfizer is still shipping as well. At the end of the day it's a totally personal decision.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> I'm in Sask. I just booked my second shot (Pfizer) same as my first for day after tomorrow. So, I know we got a huge Moderna shipment..but Pfizer is still shipping as well. At the end of the day it's a totally personal decision.


Here in Ontario there is a shortage of Pfizer. Until there is another large shipment of Pfizer we are being offered Moderna only. Hopefully this will change if more Pfizer shots are delivered. Up to that time the only ‘personal decision’ we can make is whether to cancel our Moderna shot and wait for more Pfizer shipments.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Here in Ontario there is a shortage of Pfizer. Until there is another large shipment of Pfizer we are being offered Moderna only. Hopefully this will change if more Pfizer shots are delivered. Up to that time the only ‘personal decision’ we can make is whether to cancel our Moderna shot and wait for more Pfizer shipments.


I live in Ontario and I just got my 2nd shot today and it was Pfizer. So you may still end up getting Pfizer.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> I live in Ontario and I just got my 2nd shot today and it was Pfizer. So you may still end up getting Pfizer.


Ontario is a big place but here’s hoping. My health unit says Moderna only, but I guess there is a chance of a Pfizer shipment for my area.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Ontario is a big place but here’s hoping. My health unit says Moderna only, but I guess there is a chance of a Pfizer shipment for my area.


I lucked out I guess because I got my shot at my doctor's office. My brother and sister are getting theirs and they were told they will be getting Moderna.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> I lucked out I guess because I got my shot at my doctor's office. My brother and sister are getting theirs and they were told they will be getting Moderna.


We won’t know until we go next Wednesday wether they have received any Pfizer shots. So we don’t know which one we will be offered. I’m told it will likely be Moderna. I’m going to go ahead and get whichever shot is offered.


----------



## arnott

Dad got his second shot of Pfizer today!  While most people say the second dose hurts more, my Dad said it hurt less!


----------



## Chagall

On Saturday June 26, Canada’s chief public health officer, Dr. Theresa Tam, received her second vaccination at the University of Ottawa mass vaccination clinic. She got a Moderna shot. Her first shot was Pfizer. I appreciate and am encouraged by her endorsement.


----------



## elvisfan4life

BBC presenter just announced he had covid after having 2 shots !!! Thinks he caught it at the G7 conference on Cornwall - scary - more than half of it covid deaths in the last month are double jabbed people


----------



## luckylove

elvisfan4life said:


> BBC presenter just announced he had covid after having 2 shots !!! Thinks he caught it at the G7 conference on Cornwall - scary - more than half of it covid deaths in the last month are double jabbed people



Would you post article about the statistics you mention? I had no idea more than half recent deaths occurred in fully vaxed individuals. That would definitely influence the decisions I make as I figure out how to navigate post pandemic life.Thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

luckylove said:


> Would you post article about the statistics you mention? I had no idea more than half recent deaths occurred in fully vaxed individuals. That would definitely influence the decisions I make as I figure out how to navigate post pandemic life.Thanks!


will try and find it again it’s a uk govt publication or public health England one they keep changing them and are very good at hiding them online I think it’s a technical bulletin dated recently in June


----------



## elvisfan4life

Here you go


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

109 Uk deaths this month in people over 50 -of which 50 had both jabs and should have had max protection and 38 were unvaccinated- just a scary reminder that the jabs aren’t 100% effective and we still need to be careful


----------



## Clearblueskies

^^ This doesn’t mean the vaccine is only 50% effective   Cases are going up but deaths and hospital admissions are remaining low.  That’s good news.


----------



## Kylacove

CDC: 4,115 Fully Vaccinated Have Been Hospitalized Or Died With Breakthrough Covid-19 Infections - NewsBreak
					

Here is yet another reminder that Covid-19 vaccines are not like gigantic concrete full-body condoms. Concrete condoms, in general, are a bad idea, and fully vaccinated does not mean perfectly protected against Covid-19. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), there...




					www.newsbreakapp.com


----------



## Kylacove

Further proof the shot (which us a biologic agent and not a true vaccine) mandates aren't based on logic or even public health.


----------



## redney

This was published on June 15 but I just came across it today. https://www.macleans.ca/news/canada...the-delta-covid-variant-should-we-be-worried/

*Fully vaccinated people have gotten the Delta COVID variant. Should we be worried?*
New data from the U.K. shows the vaccines do a terrific job keeping people out of hospital, even if they get the variant. So let's get needles into arms.
By Patricia TrebleJune 15, 2021

On May 25, when I wrote my first Vaxx Populi post on Delta (B.1.617.2), there was a lot about this new variant of concern that experts were unsure of, including how contagious it was and, perhaps most importantly, how the current roster of COVID-19 vaccines held up against it.
Delta is now everywhere. In early May, there was a COVID-19 outbreak at the Baffinland mine in Nunavut. Only after the firm stopped production and sent “low risk” workers back to their homes, did they realize that at least one had the Delta variant. Those workers, who returned to every province, helped seed Delta across the country, according to a _Toronto Star_ investigation.
More recently, there has been a Delta outbreak at the Foothills Medical Centre in Calgary, with 16 patients and six staff infected. The majority experienced mild symptoms, though one required treatment in the intensive care unit. Of the 22, 11 had been fully vaccinated, while seven had one dose; all were given an mRNA vaccine, communications director Kerry Williamson of Alberta Health Services told _Maclean’s_. (The province did not disclose whether the one admitted to ICU had been vaccinated.)
That news from Alberta has sparked alarm regarding how much protection even fully vaccinated people had against Delta, and whether the contagious VOC will spark a fourth wave of the pandemic, just as provinces are reopening for the summer after their third waves.
Now, we know a lot more, thanks largely to Public Health England (PHE), a world leader in genomic sequencing as well as publishing timely analysis and studies during this pandemic. On June 14, it released the preprint of a study looking at the effectiveness of COVID19 vaccines against hospital admissions of patients with the Delta variant.
*Before we get to the new PHE information, how prevalent is Delta in Canada? *
On May 25, there were 416 reported cases in Canada, though experts cautioned that the real number was likely higher, as it was so new that many provinces weren’t screening regularly for it.
As of June 14, the CTV News variant tracker had 1,594 cases of Delta, though, again, that’s an undercount. Ontario’s COVID-19 Science Advisory Table estimates that Delta accounts for roughly 40 per cent of all new cases in the province. Based on how it is growing, experts believe it will soon replace Alpha (B.1.1.7) as the dominant strain of SARS-CoV-2 in the nation, just as it has done in the United Kingdom.
*What does that new PHE study say? *
PHE examined the two main vaccines in Britain—the mRNA Pfizer vaccine and the viral vector AstraZeneca option—by comparing their effectiveness _against hospitalizations_ for 14,000 people who contracted either Delta or Alpha.
*After one dose: *
Pfizer: 94% effective
AstraZeneca: 71% effective
Any COVID-19 vaccine: 75%
*After two doses: *
Pfizer: 96%
AstraZeneca: 92%
Any COVID-19 vaccine: 94%
The reason for this study is simple: “Understanding the effectiveness against more severe end points such as hospital admissions is crucial in evaluating the risk Delta poses on the population and the consequences of easing non-pharmaceutical interventions” including public health measures, wrote PHE.
And its conclusion was equally simple: “These findings indicate very high levels of protection against hospitalisation with the Delta variant with one or two doses of either vaccine.”
*What about getting a mild case of COVID-19, like most did at that Calgary hospital? *
The vaccines work against Delta, though there is a noticeable difference between the two vaccines. And here again, the data comes from PHE.
On May 23, Public Health England released pre-print research into how well vaccines stand up to the new VOC found that “effectiveness was notably lower after one dose of vaccine” compared to how well they withstood Alpha.
In particular, it found that the overall effectiveness of first doses of the Pfizer and AstraZeneca vaccines dropped from 51.1 per cent against Alpha to 33.5 per cent against Delta. (While those numbers appear precise, researchers caution that they are generated from confidence interval ranges. So that 33.5 per cent is a range from 20.6 to 44.3, while 51.1 is a range from 47.3 to 54.7, so the difference in the effectiveness of first doses against each of the two VOCS may or may not turn out to be as wide as initially thought.)
Still, Pfizer and AstraZeneca “remain effective against Delta” after two doses, PHE stated. In particular, Pfizer’s effectiveness fell only to 87.9 per cent against Delta, from 93.4 per cent against Alpha. And with the AstraZeneca vaccine, that two-dose effectiveness dropped to 59.8 per cent from 66.1 per cent.
“This provided important evidence that despite modest reductions in protection, vaccines remain effective against Delta,” PHE stated, though they are better at providing “higher levels of protection against severe outcomes compared to mild disease.”
*So even though more and more people are vaccinated, we’re going to hear of outbreaks, aren’t we?*
Yes.
None of the vaccines are 100 per cent effective. And that means that some people who are fully vaccinated will get COVID-19. In May, nine players and staff of the New York Yankees tested positive for COVID-19 even though they’d all received the one-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine in March or April.
But, like virtually all of the cases at the Foothills hospital, none of their cases was serious. In fact, only two of the nine developed mild symptoms while the other seven were completely asymptomatic and were identified because Major League Baseball has an exhaustive testing program.
At the same time, it’s worth emphasizing that the benefits of being vaccinated continue even if one gets COVID-19 after being immunized. “When COVID-19 cases occur following vaccination, there is evidence that vaccines reduce symptomatic infection, the severity of illness, as well as transmission,” Public Health Ontario explained in its report of those who got vaccinated between December and the end of May. “As vaccination reduces [the] severity of infection, asymptomatic post-vaccination cases are expected. Asymptomatically infected post-vaccination cases also may be less likely to transmit infection compared to symptomatic post-vaccination cases.”
*What can we do?*
Get fully vaccinated, as soon as allowed. That’s the best defence for you and everyone around you.
*Why, then, did the British government postpone its upcoming reopening phase? *
Every country experiencing the spread of the new variant is in a race between Delta and doses. And on Monday, Prime Minister Boris Johnson decided to give doses the time to extend its lead, in the hope that Delta won’t be able to catch up.  He announced that England would extend its current restrictions by four weeks (Scotland and Northern Ireland are on a different timetable). They were due to be significantly relaxed on June 21 but that date is being moved to July 19.
He wants “a few more crucial weeks to get those remaining jabs into the arms of those who need them,” with a new goal of having around two-thirds of adults fully vaccinated, saying, “now is the time to ease off the accelerator” when it comes to reopenings.
The decision came after the Scientific Pandemic Influenza Group on Modelling, Operational sub-group presented modelling scenarios for what could happen if restrictions were eased. Their findings should be a sober reckoning for every government.
They estimate that Delta is 40-80 per cent more transmissible than Alpha (though, because researchers are still figuring out how Delta operates, they caution that the range could actually be higher or lower). And while Britain is experiencing a resurgence of cases and hospitalizations, the experts warned, “The scale of this resurgence is highly uncertain, and it could be either considerably smaller or larger than previous waves.”
While there is uncertainty as to how the next few weeks and months will unfold in Britain, the modelling was unified in the effect of postponing the next step of England’s reopening, as the report stated: “In all scenarios modelled, even a short delay to the timing to Step 4 results in a significant drop in the number of people being admitted to hospital as more people are vaccinated and as the school summer holidays get closer. Even a two-week delay would have a significant effect, but a four-week delay is modelled as reducing the peak in hospital admissions by around a third to a half. A delay would also allow evidence to build up on the effectiveness of vaccines against Delta, potentially increasing precision in future modelling scenarios.”
*What does Britain’s decision mean for Canadians? *
Governments will have to balance the risk of Delta against their reopening plans. There is a strong desire to have some semblance of normality after months of restrictions. Yet, at the same time, Canada’s share of full immunizations, now at 17 per cent of adults or 15 per cent of those 12 and older, is far below that of Britain. We’re catching up quickly: by Canada Day, more than 30 per cent of eligible residents will have received both doses, according to data crunched by Trevor Tombe, an economist at the University of Calgary.
Is that enough? No one knows for sure, at least right now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

redney said:


> This was published on June 15 but I just came across it today. https://www.macleans.ca/news/canada...the-delta-covid-variant-should-we-be-worried/
> 
> *Fully vaccinated people have gotten the Delta COVID variant. Should we be worried?*
> New data from the U.K. shows the vaccines do a terrific job keeping people out of hospital, even if they get the variant. So let's get needles into arms.
> By Patricia TrebleJune 15, 2021
> 
> On May 25, when I wrote my first Vaxx Populi post on Delta (B.1.617.2), there was a lot about this new variant of concern that experts were unsure of, including how contagious it was and, perhaps most importantly, how the current roster of COVID-19 vaccines held up against it.
> Delta is now everywhere. In early May, there was a COVID-19 outbreak at the Baffinland mine in Nunavut. Only after the firm stopped production and sent “low risk” workers back to their homes, did they realize that at least one had the Delta variant. Those workers, who returned to every province, helped seed Delta across the country, according to a _Toronto Star_ investigation.
> More recently, there has been a Delta outbreak at the Foothills Medical Centre in Calgary, with 16 patients and six staff infected. The majority experienced mild symptoms, though one required treatment in the intensive care unit. Of the 22, 11 had been fully vaccinated, while seven had one dose; all were given an mRNA vaccine, communications director Kerry Williamson of Alberta Health Services told _Maclean’s_. (The province did not disclose whether the one admitted to ICU had been vaccinated.)
> That news from Alberta has sparked alarm regarding how much protection even fully vaccinated people had against Delta, and whether the contagious VOC will spark a fourth wave of the pandemic, just as provinces are reopening for the summer after their third waves.
> Now, we know a lot more, thanks largely to Public Health England (PHE), a world leader in genomic sequencing as well as publishing timely analysis and studies during this pandemic. On June 14, it released the preprint of a study looking at the effectiveness of COVID19 vaccines against hospital admissions of patients with the Delta variant.
> *Before we get to the new PHE information, how prevalent is Delta in Canada? *
> On May 25, there were 416 reported cases in Canada, though experts cautioned that the real number was likely higher, as it was so new that many provinces weren’t screening regularly for it.
> As of June 14, the CTV News variant tracker had 1,594 cases of Delta, though, again, that’s an undercount. Ontario’s COVID-19 Science Advisory Table estimates that Delta accounts for roughly 40 per cent of all new cases in the province. Based on how it is growing, experts believe it will soon replace Alpha (B.1.1.7) as the dominant strain of SARS-CoV-2 in the nation, just as it has done in the United Kingdom.
> *What does that new PHE study say? *
> PHE examined the two main vaccines in Britain—the mRNA Pfizer vaccine and the viral vector AstraZeneca option—by comparing their effectiveness _against hospitalizations_ for 14,000 people who contracted either Delta or Alpha.
> *After one dose: *
> Pfizer: 94% effective
> AstraZeneca: 71% effective
> Any COVID-19 vaccine: 75%
> *After two doses: *
> Pfizer: 96%
> AstraZeneca: 92%
> Any COVID-19 vaccine: 94%
> The reason for this study is simple: “Understanding the effectiveness against more severe end points such as hospital admissions is crucial in evaluating the risk Delta poses on the population and the consequences of easing non-pharmaceutical interventions” including public health measures, wrote PHE.
> And its conclusion was equally simple: “These findings indicate very high levels of protection against hospitalisation with the Delta variant with one or two doses of either vaccine.”
> *What about getting a mild case of COVID-19, like most did at that Calgary hospital? *
> The vaccines work against Delta, though there is a noticeable difference between the two vaccines. And here again, the data comes from PHE.
> On May 23, Public Health England released pre-print research into how well vaccines stand up to the new VOC found that “effectiveness was notably lower after one dose of vaccine” compared to how well they withstood Alpha.
> In particular, it found that the overall effectiveness of first doses of the Pfizer and AstraZeneca vaccines dropped from 51.1 per cent against Alpha to 33.5 per cent against Delta. (While those numbers appear precise, researchers caution that they are generated from confidence interval ranges. So that 33.5 per cent is a range from 20.6 to 44.3, while 51.1 is a range from 47.3 to 54.7, so the difference in the effectiveness of first doses against each of the two VOCS may or may not turn out to be as wide as initially thought.)
> Still, Pfizer and AstraZeneca “remain effective against Delta” after two doses, PHE stated. In particular, Pfizer’s effectiveness fell only to 87.9 per cent against Delta, from 93.4 per cent against Alpha. And with the AstraZeneca vaccine, that two-dose effectiveness dropped to 59.8 per cent from 66.1 per cent.
> “This provided important evidence that despite modest reductions in protection, vaccines remain effective against Delta,” PHE stated, though they are better at providing “higher levels of protection against severe outcomes compared to mild disease.”
> *So even though more and more people are vaccinated, we’re going to hear of outbreaks, aren’t we?*
> Yes.
> None of the vaccines are 100 per cent effective. And that means that some people who are fully vaccinated will get COVID-19. In May, nine players and staff of the New York Yankees tested positive for COVID-19 even though they’d all received the one-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine in March or April.
> But, like virtually all of the cases at the Foothills hospital, none of their cases was serious. In fact, only two of the nine developed mild symptoms while the other seven were completely asymptomatic and were identified because Major League Baseball has an exhaustive testing program.
> At the same time, it’s worth emphasizing that the benefits of being vaccinated continue even if one gets COVID-19 after being immunized. “When COVID-19 cases occur following vaccination, there is evidence that vaccines reduce symptomatic infection, the severity of illness, as well as transmission,” Public Health Ontario explained in its report of those who got vaccinated between December and the end of May. “As vaccination reduces [the] severity of infection, asymptomatic post-vaccination cases are expected. Asymptomatically infected post-vaccination cases also may be less likely to transmit infection compared to symptomatic post-vaccination cases.”
> *What can we do?*
> Get fully vaccinated, as soon as allowed. That’s the best defence for you and everyone around you.
> *Why, then, did the British government postpone its upcoming reopening phase? *
> Every country experiencing the spread of the new variant is in a race between Delta and doses. And on Monday, Prime Minister Boris Johnson decided to give doses the time to extend its lead, in the hope that Delta won’t be able to catch up.  He announced that England would extend its current restrictions by four weeks (Scotland and Northern Ireland are on a different timetable). They were due to be significantly relaxed on June 21 but that date is being moved to July 19.
> He wants “a few more crucial weeks to get those remaining jabs into the arms of those who need them,” with a new goal of having around two-thirds of adults fully vaccinated, saying, “now is the time to ease off the accelerator” when it comes to reopenings.
> The decision came after the Scientific Pandemic Influenza Group on Modelling, Operational sub-group presented modelling scenarios for what could happen if restrictions were eased. Their findings should be a sober reckoning for every government.
> They estimate that Delta is 40-80 per cent more transmissible than Alpha (though, because researchers are still figuring out how Delta operates, they caution that the range could actually be higher or lower). And while Britain is experiencing a resurgence of cases and hospitalizations, the experts warned, “The scale of this resurgence is highly uncertain, and it could be either considerably smaller or larger than previous waves.”
> While there is uncertainty as to how the next few weeks and months will unfold in Britain, the modelling was unified in the effect of postponing the next step of England’s reopening, as the report stated: “In all scenarios modelled, even a short delay to the timing to Step 4 results in a significant drop in the number of people being admitted to hospital as more people are vaccinated and as the school summer holidays get closer. Even a two-week delay would have a significant effect, but a four-week delay is modelled as reducing the peak in hospital admissions by around a third to a half. A delay would also allow evidence to build up on the effectiveness of vaccines against Delta, potentially increasing precision in future modelling scenarios.”
> *What does Britain’s decision mean for Canadians? *
> Governments will have to balance the risk of Delta against their reopening plans. There is a strong desire to have some semblance of normality after months of restrictions. Yet, at the same time, Canada’s share of full immunizations, now at 17 per cent of adults or 15 per cent of those 12 and older, is far below that of Britain. We’re catching up quickly: by Canada Day, more than 30 per cent of eligible residents will have received both doses, according to data crunched by Trevor Tombe, an economist at the University of Calgary.
> Is that enough? No one knows for sure, at least right now.



Chris Whitty predicted the third wave weeks ago and as ever he is right -the Uk should not have relaxed so much so fast in May - he predicts wave 4 in late autumn going into winter - how bad that will be depends on which new variants     arrive next and what properties they have - he said from the outset covid will affect our lives badly for 2-3 years until we learn to live with it and the annual deaths it will cause - I wish people would accept this and stop expecting things to go back to the way they were pre covid - that will never happen


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I went grocery shopping last night and maybe half the customers and employees were wearing a mask including me. worst sound is hearing someone cough from the aisle....I was talking to someone who said she felt stupid wearing a mask but still wears it...I will never feel stupid for doing so with this pandemic going on. Thankfully I have not had any comments said to me about it. I believe masks do work ....


----------



## hermes_lemming

i went to the grocery store yesterday - first time march 2020.  the doors were always open and i didnt stay long.  normally i have food delivered to my home but my friends wanted me to check out this new grocery store. nearly everyone was wearing a mask - except this one man who made a big show of "oh its not required? and ripped his off"  I'm like to each their own at this point.

even though it was fun, i will not be repeating the experience again because of the delta variant.  the cases are doubling every two weeks and more fully vaccinated people are catching it.  additionally if you've had covid before (regardless of how many times), you are apparently more succeptible to catching the delta variant - regardless of luck.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> Chris Whitty predicted the third wave weeks ago and as ever he is right -the Uk should not have relaxed so much so fast in May - he predicts wave 4 in late autumn going into winter - how bad that will be depends on which new variants     arrive next and what properties they have - he said from the outset covid will affect our lives badly for 2-3 years until we learn to live with it and the annual deaths it will cause - *I wish people would accept this and stop expecting things to go back to the way they were pre covid - that will never happen*


yep - sadly the world is permanently changed on multiple levels.  the divide between the haves and have nots will increase.  the virus will keep mutating. there will be more airline rage and various supply chain shortages.  and the crime will increase as the economy further declines


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Are the vaccines helping with severity of symptoms with the delta variant?


----------



## Clearblueskies

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are the vaccines helping with severity of symptoms with the delta variant?


Yes


----------



## HauteMama

I am overall discouraged that people in my area are discarding masks so quickly. We had a virtually nonexistent flu season last year, but will anyone continue to mask up in fall/winter 2021/22? Not here, they won't. Basically a LOT of illness and death can be prevented through masking, and I think it should become a fall/winter routine. I teach, and despite having a flu jab every year, I am exposed to everything under the sun and without fail, SOMETHING always gets through. It's amazing the number of teens who don't cover their mouths when sneezing, and the younger ones will sneeze/cough directly in your face. Masks in general are a very good idea anytime people are in close proximity, especially with strangers. But people are so anxious to get "back to normal" that if there are new variants of covid (as there almost certainly will be), we will almost certainly have another wave of illness and death in the fall.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't like the fact that a doctor I know refuses to get vaccinated.  He and his wife and his young children.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> We won’t know until we go next Wednesday wether they have received any Pfizer shots. So we don’t know which one we will be offered. I’m told it will likely be Moderna. I’m going to go ahead and get whichever shot is offered.


My brother just got his yesterday and instead of Moderna which he was originally told he would most likely be getting, he ended getting pfizer.


----------



## Suncatcher

Two covid shots won’t be 100% effective against getting covid. In the same vein you can still be injured in a car accident even though you are wearing a seat belt. Or get bitten by mosquitos even if covered up. Being double vaccinated greatly reduces the risk of getting a case of Covid that lands you in an ICU. Guidance has come out in my jurisdiction about what fully vaccinated people can do, including around not wearing masks. I have shed my mask outside, for awhile in fact, because the risk of outdoor transmission is  so low. We still have to wear masks indoors in public places and I gladly wear one in a public place. If in a private home with friends who have been vaccinated I won’t wear a mask if everyone agrees to this. I think if one feels more comfortable wearing a mask then one should. Do what makes you comfortable, secure and safe. I think getting fully vaccinated gives me the freedom to start reclaiming large parts of my old life and while I understand there is still a small risk of getting covid it is a risk I am willing to assume.  Case counts are way way down and more and more people are getting vaccinated where I live. We are trending in the right direction.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I went grocery shopping last night and maybe half the customers and employees were wearing a mask including me. worst sound is hearing someone cough from the aisle....I was talking to someone who said she felt stupid wearing a mask but still wears it...I will never feel stupid for doing so with this pandemic going on. Thankfully I have not had any comments said to me about it. I believe masks do work ....



Same here I will continue to avoid people who think masks are stupid too



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are the vaccines helping with severity of symptoms with the delta variant?



For the majority yes but for those for whom the vaccine sadly does not work the new strain seems to attack much faster and hospitalisation and death is quicker than before - patients who had seemed to be recovering before suddenly worsened after months and died - for now patients with the new strain seem to recover faster or die faster looking at the admission dates for current  inpatients in the uk



HauteMama said:


> I am overall discouraged that people in my area are discarding masks so quickly. We had a virtually nonexistent flu season last year, but will anyone continue to mask up in fall/winter 2021/22? Not here, they won't. Basically a LOT of illness and death can be prevented through masking, and I think it should become a fall/winter routine. I teach, and despite having a flu jab every year, I am exposed to everything under the sun and without fail, SOMETHING always gets through. It's amazing the number of teens who don't cover their mouths when sneezing, and the younger ones will sneeze/cough directly in your face. Masks in general are a very good idea anytime people are in close proximity, especially with strangers. But people are so anxious to get "back to normal" that if there are new variants of covid (as there almost certainly will be), we will almost certainly have another wave of illness and death in the fall.



So true Chris Whitty has said if we lockdown we will avoid flu this winter if we don’t the nhs will have to cope with covid flu and winter vomiting viruses all of which will surge again as people mix the sensible thing to do is choose to self isolate over winter and postpone Christmas and other seasonal religious celebrations to a safer time in the year - I am not having Christmas again and will lock down over winter and avoid people by choice



Suncatcher said:


> Two covid shots won’t be 100% effective against getting covid. In the same vein you can still be injured in a car accident even though you are wearing a seat belt. Or get bitten by mosquitos even if covered up. Being double vaccinated greatly reduces the risk of getting a case of Covid that lands you in an ICU. Guidance has come out in my jurisdiction about what fully vaccinated people can do, including around not wearing masks. I have shed my mask outside, for awhile in fact, because the risk of outdoor transmission is  so low. We still have to wear masks indoors in public places and I gladly wear one in a public place. If in a private home with friends who have been vaccinated I won’t wear a mask if everyone agrees to this. I think if one feels more comfortable wearing a mask then one should. Do what makes you comfortable, secure and safe. I think getting fully vaccinated gives me the freedom to start reclaiming large parts of my old life and while I understand there is still a small risk of getting covid it is a risk I am willing to assume.  Case counts are way way down and more and more people are getting vaccinated where I live. We are trending in the right direction.



Good for you your risk acceptance level is much lower than mine but remember your actions affect not only you but everyone you come into contact with in daily life


----------



## Izzy_w

Suncatcher said:


> Two covid shots won’t be 100% effective against getting covid. In the same vein you can still be injured in a car accident even though you are wearing a seat belt. Or get bitten by mosquitos even if covered up. Being double vaccinated greatly reduces the risk of getting a case of Covid that lands you in an ICU. Guidance has come out in my jurisdiction about what fully vaccinated people can do, including around not wearing masks. I have shed my mask outside, for awhile in fact, because the risk of outdoor transmission is  so low. We still have to wear masks indoors in public places and I gladly wear one in a public place. If in a private home with friends who have been vaccinated I won’t wear a mask if everyone agrees to this. I think if one feels more comfortable wearing a mask then one should. Do what makes you comfortable, secure and safe. I think getting fully vaccinated gives me the freedom to start reclaiming large parts of my old life and while I understand there is still a small risk of getting covid it is a risk I am willing to assume.  Case counts are way way down and more and more people are getting vaccinated where I live. We are trending in the right direction.


I have friends shaming each other for not wearing or wearing a mask. I just wear one when I am taking public transport and when I have to. I don't feel ridiculous wearing one and I don't feel ashamed if I am not wearing one if I don't have to. I feel comfortable doing that right now and so do a lot of my friends and family. We just have to learn to deal with it now and we understand that even though we are fully vaccinated, we can still catch it, but at least it won't be too severe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> For the majority yes but for those for whom the vaccine sadly does not work the new strain seems to attack much faster and hospitalisation and death is quicker than before - patients who had seemed to be recovering before suddenly worsened after months and died - for now patients with the new strain seem to recover faster or die faster looking at the admission dates for current  inpatients in the uk


This is the Astrazeneca vaccine you are referring to,  right?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Izzy_w said:


> I have friends shaming each other for not wearing or wearing a mask. I just wear one when I am taking public transport and when I have to. I don't feel ridiculous wearing one and I don't feel ashamed if I am not wearing one if I don't have to. I feel comfortable doing that right now and so do a lot of my friends and family. We just have to learn to deal with it now and we understand that even though we are fully vaccinated, we can still catch it, but at least it won't be too severe.


I don’t like people shaming people for wearing or not wearing a mask tbh.

i had someone the other day look at me and bc I was wearing a mask (we are indoors and six feet apart) she goes, you’re not vaccinated? And I replied yes, I’m fully vaccinated and she goes, well you know you don’t have to wear masks anymore if you are!

yes im aware and depending on the situation I will (in my office for example with no one else in there) and there are situations where I choose to.

im not going to give anyone grief about wearing a mask or not, nor am I going to if they tell me they choose to not vaccinate.

however, I don’t appreciate people who do or make assumptions or because maybe they feel insecure (as I realize later on about that lady) that then I have to change my behavior, my right, to make them feel better.

by this I mean I think she felt self conscious not wearing a mask even though it’s ok to because we were wearing masks and so I think she thought we were judging her when in fact, we werent.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t like people shaming people for wearing or not wearing a mask tbh.
> 
> i had someone the other day look at me and bc I was wearing a mask (we are indoors and six feet apart) she goes, you’re not vaccinated? And I replied yes, I’m fully vaccinated and she goes, well you know you don’t have to wear masks anymore if you are!
> 
> yes im aware and depending on the situation I will (in my office for example with no one else in there) and there are situations where I choose to.
> 
> im not going to give anyone grief about wearing a mask or not, nor am I going to if they tell me they choose to not vaccinate.
> 
> however, I don’t appreciate people who do or make assumptions or because maybe they feel insecure (as I realize later on about that lady) that then I have to change my behavior, my right, to make them feel better.
> 
> by this I mean I think she felt self conscious not wearing a mask even though it’s ok to because we were wearing masks and so I think she thought we were judging her when in fact, we werent.


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

As a person who lives her life being as careful as possible (avoiding crowds, wearing masks indoors and outdoors, etc), I find it challenging to determine risk/reward situations who chose to live a different lifestyle than me.  Do I allow my kids to hang out with other kids who travel?  Do I have them continue to wear masks outside when our community views us as odd?  It is a very stressful time to be a parent.


----------



## bag-mania

You could drive yourself insane if you overanalyze what you want to do vs. what the people around you are doing.

Now that mask rules are being lifted, do what makes you feel safe and comfortable. That level of comfort is going to be different for everyone. Most of the time I still wear a mask into stores and restaurants but I am not as anxious about it since I've been vaccinated. There have been a couple of times recently where I went inside somewhere and realized I didn't have a mask on and it was a relief that I didn't feel a sense of panic that I would have had a few months ago.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the Astrazeneca vaccine you are referring to,  right?



There is probably a 50 50 split Astra and Pfizer in the uk


----------



## whateve

I'd like to see a breakdown of infections and deaths in vaccinated people that shows which vaccine they got.


----------



## Sunshine mama

So now WHO is urging continued wearing of masks. Before this article,  as the Delta variant was just surfacing in the US, mask wearing  wasn't urged by the WHO. They said we could safely go maskless with a few exceptions.
I'm getting so frustrated that the WHO is always playing catch‐up!
I understand that  WHO wanted the vaccines to appear like an answer to people's desires to not wear masks, but I am really getting angry at WHO for merely playing hindsight is 20/20.
They knew it was a matter of time before the D variant would go viral! But people's attitude and behavior cannot be changed easily.








						WHO urges fully vaccinated people to continue to wear masks as delta Covid variant spreads
					

"People cannot feel safe just because they had the two doses. They still need to protect themselves," WHO official Dr. Mariangela Simao told reporters.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## megeve12

whateve said:


> I'd like to see a breakdown of infections and deaths in vaccinated people that shows which vaccine they got.


I second that!  This exact thought crossed my mind especially for Britain!


----------



## cheremushki

So I've never had covid.

But I'm noticing lot of my coworkers and myself are feeling very very forgetful.  I'm not sure if work stress covid caused is the reason.  But in general it feels like... a brain fog?  Brain fart?  Whatever you call it..

I'm the the type of person who doesn't get stressed easy either.  I brush things off and just deal with onslaught of things.  But... just things feel... similar to the stress?  I'm not sure how to put it into words exactly..

Anyone going through same thing?


----------



## Clearblueskies

megeve12 said:


> I second that!  This exact thought crossed my mind especially for Britain!


I’m not sure what it would tell you - there are so many other variables that affect individual infections and deaths in addition to vaccination status.  Vaccine distribution (Pfizer v AZ) varied by age also.
But the stats today are 1505 people in hospital (+19 since yesterday), 3 deaths and 22868 new infections.  Infections are increasing (it was running at around 2000 a day at its lowest), hospitalisations are increasing (it was about 900 at its lowest), but not at a rate anything like last winter - and deaths are holding steady. 
I can’t be doing with the covid drama in this thread, I just keep an eye on the numbers.  We are no longer in the first or second wave - we’re in new territory and the vaccination program is making a difference.  There’s a high vaccine uptake in the UK.


----------



## rutabaga

I’m still 100% WFH through the end of June and after that each department is submitting proposals for returning to the office. Last week they set up a system through our online HR portal where we can upload our vaccination cards. Once approved, you don’t have to wear masks inside the office. I’m holding off on submitting my card for the time being. I would probably still wear my mask indoors despite being fully vaccinated and I don’t want them to require me to go back to the office 5 days/week because of my vaccination status, either. I sincerely hope that employers stop valuing “performative work” because if anything I’ve been more productive WFH.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t like people shaming people for wearing or not wearing a mask tbh.
> 
> i had someone the other day look at me and bc I was wearing a mask (we are indoors and six feet apart) she goes, you’re not vaccinated? And I replied yes, I’m fully vaccinated and she goes, well you know you don’t have to wear masks anymore if you are!
> 
> yes im aware and depending on the situation I will (in my office for example with no one else in there) and there are situations where I choose to.
> 
> im not going to give anyone grief about wearing a mask or not, nor am I going to if they tell me they choose to not vaccinate.
> 
> however, I don’t appreciate people who do or make assumptions or because maybe they feel insecure (as I realize later on about that lady) that then I have to change my behavior, my right, to make them feel better.
> 
> by this I mean I think she felt self conscious not wearing a mask even though it’s ok to because we were wearing masks and so I think she thought we were judging her when in fact, we werent.


I agree with your statement to a certain point. If I'm  wearing a mask and socially distance I'm not volunteering my vaccination status to anyone. Right now wearing a mask has greatly reduced allergens irritating my mouth and nose. So I'm not popping allergy pills regularly. Don't care what anyone thinks about me to continue to wear a mask. I think it's human nature for people to come up close on you. I was very obvious today that I kept backing away from this young handsome Sa who was unmasked in a high end designer store. He did ask should he put on a mask. I apologized to the Sa. Yes I did catch a Sa trying to be discreet spraying behind a group of people that was unmasked. I'm not changing my behavior to keep people away from me who is not diligent in trying to stay socially distance.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that people are desperate for things to go back to pre-covid. I don’t think that they will it;s a new normal and it’s constantly changing. I continue to wear a mask in public at work and while shopping. I posted in the vaccine symptoms thread one of my coworkers who was vaccinated ended up catching covid. The weird part was she took both a rapid and pcr test both came back negative and after feeling even worse than when she had the original tests done her doctor decided to do blood work and that‘s what confirmed that she had it. my state is back open now and the numbers of cases and deaths have both significantly dropped.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add I had my first dentist appointment since covid, nothing really changed much I did have to use a mouthwash for a minute prior to him starting work and they did a temp check. I had to rinse my mouth out with water after the mouthwash because my  tongue  was on fire. My dentist already wore both a mask and face shield while doing work prior to covid.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to add I had my first dentist appointment since covid, nothing really changed much I did have to use a mouthwash for a minute prior to him starting work and they did a temp check. I had to rinse my mouth out with water after the mouthwash because my  tongue  was on fire. My dentist already wore both a mask and face shield while doing work prior to covid.


The mouthwash at my dentist irritated my mouth too. I don't know how much protection the mouthwash gives them anyway.


----------



## Kevinaxx

AntiqueShopper said:


> As a person who lives her life being as careful as possible (avoiding crowds, wearing masks indoors and outdoors, etc), I find it challenging to determine risk/reward situations who chose to live a different lifestyle than me.  Do I allow my kids to hang out with other kids who travel?  Do I have them continue to wear masks outside when our community views us as odd?  It is a very stressful time to be a parent.


I think it can be stressful but at the same time you can only do your part. Like anything else, you decide what is in the best interest of you and your family, and what you can control and try not to focus on what you cannot control.

I definitely avoid crowds—have not been to a game since they’ve started allowing public back in. No plans to attend music festivals just yet (though tempting) and I now have adjusted so I take the super early train to work because that’s when there’s the least amount of people and then I also leave early to avoid the crowd on the return back.

I can’t control what other people do though and that’s why I still keep distance and if


mzbaglady1 said:


> I agree with your statement to a certain point. If I'm  wearing a mask and socially distance I'm not volunteering my vaccination status to anyone. Right now wearing a mask has greatly reduced allergens irritating my mouth and nose. So I'm not popping allergy pills regularly. Don't care what anyone thinks about me to continue to wear a mask. I think it's human nature for people to come up close on you. I was very obvious today that I kept backing away from this young handsome Sa who was unmasked in a high end designer store. He did ask should he put on a mask. I apologized to the Sa. Yes I did catch a Sa trying to be discreet spraying behind a group of people that was unmasked. I'm not changing my behavior to keep people away from me who is not diligent in trying to stay socially distance.


i totally understand about that! Human nature. In the beginning it was difficult to get used to not hugging people I haven’t seen in awhile as I usually do when I finally see them. But I definitely like having distance between myself and others so when people naturally move close I naturally move away further. I’ve done this, and make no apologies for it.

I also usually shop online… even precovid I prefer to have things sent to me fresh, having worked retail for a minute I’m a bit picky, especially having to do the dressing rooms -_______-


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kevinaxx said:


> I think it can be stressful but at the same time you can only do your part. Like anything else, you decide what is in the best interest of you and your family, and what you can control and try not to focus on what you cannot control.
> 
> I definitely avoid crowds—have not been to a game since they’ve started allowing public back in. No plans to attend music festivals just yet (though tempting) and I now have adjusted so I take the super early train to work because that’s when there’s the least amount of people and then I also leave early to avoid the crowd on the return back.
> 
> I can’t control what other people do though and that’s why I still keep distance and if
> 
> i totally understand about that! Human nature. In the beginning it was difficult to get used to not hugging people I haven’t seen in awhile as I usually do when I finally see them. But I definitely like having distance between myself and others so when people naturally move close I naturally move away further. I’ve done this, and make no apologies for it.
> 
> I also usually shop online… even precovid I prefer to have things sent to me fresh, having worked retail for a minute I’m a bit picky, especially having to do the dressing rooms -_______-


It’s just all so confusing.  The W.H.O said this past week that all (vaccinated or not) should be wearing masks while NJ just announced masks will not be required in schools in September.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Los Angeles just recommended wearing masks indoors regardless of vaccination status due to rhe delta variant


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Los Angeles just recommended wearing masks indoors regardless of vaccination status due to rhe delta variant


At this point this is my reaction.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> At this point this is my reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123610
> View attachment 5123611


Lol and people wonder why I kept insisting on wearing my mask indoors despite multiple concerned friends coming up to me in the gym going "oh you can take it off, it's ok. You're vaccinated "


----------



## mmsnyc

I’m waiting for the US Gov to freeze all
the China gov. property/assset in the US as they might find a solid prove that the virus is leak from the Wuhan P4 lab. ***** saying 90 days result must come from the CIA? 

I’m not buying any purse or anything, I was thinking to go Korea for plastic surgery but due to mandatory quarantine I give up.

I been working from home since Covid till now. And I think this lockdown has change my life permanently.I have no appetite for party or dining out anymore. I don’t know where the next chapter life heading.

so far I like our US Gov handling the situation, a lot of Covid-funding act really helps me get through my life. I got the vaccine but now the Delta strain is out, so I don’t know what’s next for those virus. 

I don’t know if we ever will go back again for the pre-Covid lifesty even yes I have change my lifestyle permanently. To be honest not being racist but I started to distance myself from my China friend.


----------



## whateve

mmsnyc said:


> I’m waiting for the US Gov to freeze all
> the China gov. property/assset in the US as they might find a solid prove that the virus is leak from the Wuhan P4 lab. ***** saying 90 days result must come from the CIA?
> 
> I’m not buying any purse or anything, I was thinking to go Korea for plastic surgery but due to mandatory quarantine I give up.
> 
> I been working from home since Covid till now. And I think this lockdown has change my life permanently.I have no appetite for party or dining out anymore. I don’t know where the next chapter life heading.
> 
> so far I like our US Gov handling the situation, a lot of Covid-funding act really helps me get through my life. I got the vaccine but now the Delta strain is out, so I don’t know what’s next for those virus.
> 
> I don’t know if we ever will go back again for the pre-Covid lifesty even yes I have change my lifestyle permanently. To be honest not being racist but I started to distance myself from my China friend.


Sorry, but that sounds racist. Why would you distance yourself from a Chinese friend? Your friend had nothing to do with the Wuhan lab or the Chinese government.


----------



## mmsnyc

whateve said:


> Sorry, but that sounds racist. Why would you distance yourself from a Chinese friend? Your friend had nothing to do with the Wuhan lab or the Chinese government.


Personal choice , through out the friendship too much negativity accumulate, that got me into reflection about the real friendship things here.


----------



## pixiejenna

[/QUOTE]


whateve said:


> The mouthwash at my dentist irritated my mouth too. I don't know how much protection the mouthwash gives them anyway.



Probably not much. Even if I use it you’re still in my mouth for a solid hour (longer if it’s something more complicated) and you still have stuff spewing out of the mouth with a cleaning between the scrapers, brush, and the water flosser thing. And I‘m obviously not wearing a mask. He was saying initially they were told that after 15 minutes after using a room it was ok to go in, but that they still couldn’t use the same room for a hour. So even the guidelines they were given were contradictory lol.


----------



## rutabaga

mmsnyc said:


> I’m waiting for the US Gov to freeze all
> the China gov. property/assset in the US as they might find a solid prove that the virus is leak from the Wuhan P4 lab. ***** saying 90 days result must come from the CIA?
> 
> I’m not buying any purse or anything, I was thinking to go Korea for plastic surgery but due to mandatory quarantine I give up.
> 
> I been working from home since Covid till now. And I think this lockdown has change my life permanently.I have no appetite for party or dining out anymore. I don’t know where the next chapter life heading.
> 
> so far I like our US Gov handling the situation, a lot of Covid-funding act really helps me get through my life. I got the vaccine but now the Delta strain is out, so I don’t know what’s next for those virus.
> 
> I don’t know if we ever will go back again for the pre-Covid lifesty even yes I have change my lifestyle permanently. To be honest not being racist but I started to distance myself from my China friend.



When someone starts off a statement with “not to be racist but...” usually something racist follows. Why not just say the pandemic made you rethink some of your friendships without the “China friend” reference?


----------



## mmsnyc

rutabaga said:


> When someone starts off a statement with “not to be racist but...” usually something racist follows. Why not just say the pandemic made you rethink some of your friendships without the “China friend” reference?



Relax, I’m still keeping bunch of China friend, just this “one particular” China friend I’m unfriend now.  Im not changing the China friend words, she is from China, she born in China, nothing wrong mentioning someone from geographical, this is a fact that she is from China.

I’m good friend with her for the past 10 years. During the Covid early stage outbreak, she is telling me, she and her mom wants to fly from Shanghai to my house in NYC to stay with me, myself I don’t even want to stay with my own mom, why would I host her. And she didn’t even think of my own safety. she was angry with me after this. Anyway she got denied entry through the transit from Korea to US.

And then, laster she asks me to borrow her $50kUSD to the medical facial mask business, meanwhile she is showing me her $200k CD saying she waiting for the CD to mature for collecting interest, and she is not meantioning profit sharing plan or anything, she just saying by year end I will return you the $50K , I mean you don’t risk your friend’s hard money and using her like that.

Through out this incident, I really disappointed with her. During Covid outbreak I lost my business when I need some ears, she just ignore me. So I’m unfriend with this “one particular” China friend.

when I’m telling you I’m not racist means I’m not, if you feeling sensitive about mentioning the China words, please tell me what other words to call China.


----------



## Shopaholic2021

Certain states and the central government should not have lifted the mask mandate. They made a serious error in judgement and it will bite us come fall and winter. Even when the mandate was in place, there were a lot of people not wearing the masks properly.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

The fact that you defined her as your “China friend” is absolutely a prejudiced statement. Why do you feel the need to mention her ethnic group while talking about her? You could have just said “my friend”.


----------



## Kevinaxx

mmsnyc said:


> Relax, I’m still keeping bunch of China friend, just this “one particular” China friend I’m unfriend now.  Im not changing the China friend words, she is from China, she born in China, nothing wrong mentioning someone from geographical, this is a fact that she is from China.
> 
> I’m good friend with her for the past 10 years. During the Covid early stage outbreak, she is telling me, she and her mom wants to fly from Shanghai to my house in NYC to stay with me, myself I don’t even want to stay with my own mom, why would I host her. And she didn’t even think of my own safety. she was angry with me after this. Anyway she got denied entry through the transit from Korea to US.
> 
> And then, laster she asks me to borrow her $50kUSD to the medical facial mask business, meanwhile she is showing me her $200k CD saying she waiting for the CD to mature for collecting interest, and she is not meantioning profit sharing plan or anything, she just saying by year end I will return you the $50K , I mean you don’t risk your friend’s hard money and using her like that.
> 
> Through out this incident, I really disappointed with her. During Covid outbreak I lost my business when I need some ears, she just ignore me. So I’m unfriend with this “one particular” China friend.
> 
> when I’m telling you I’m not racist means I’m not, if you feeling sensitive about mentioning the China words, please tell me what other words to call China.


What’s the point of even mentioning where they’re from?  You could have said distance myself from a friend who was horrible to me because she expected me to host her and her mom when I wouldn’t even feel comfortable to host my own, etc etc.


----------



## Chagall

Well I have finally joined the ranks of the fully vaccinated. My first shot was Pfizer and today I got a Moderna shot. Happy to get it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Well I have finally joined the ranks of the fully vaccinated. My first shot was Pfizer and today I got a Moderna shot. Happy to get it.


Welcome to the cool club


----------



## Clearblueskies

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-57610998
Interesting article from the BBC about the misinterpretation of stats being used to imply large numbers of vaccinated people are dying.


----------



## mmsnyc

Kevinaxx said:


> What’s the point of even mentioning where they’re from?  You could have said distance myself from a friend who was horrible to me because she expected me to host her and her mom when I wouldn’t even feel comfortable to host my own, etc etc.


That just me like to mention someone from geographical, I get use to it during international school time, when you know my friend , I wouldn’t just saying my China friend, I will tell you her name. So in school time basically we address people come from their country.  China word itself is not a forbidden word is just a country name. Relax.

Think about it, if my first statement is not a China friend , is my Thai friend or Singapore friend will you get this reaction? Why are you getting upset and sensitive about the China word, there is nothing wrong if you call your friend from the country they are from.


----------



## mmsnyc

pixiejenna said:


> The fact that you defined her as your “China friend” is absolutely a prejudiced statement. Why do you feel the need to mention her ethnic group while talking about her? You could have just said “my friend”.


My China friend call me Singapore / US friend. Is she prejudiced me as well?  Like I say, I’m not racist, I keep it that way my China friend. I’m not changing the China friend term. 

Everybody described things in a different way. If I ask you to describe your friend by county you wouldn’t do it, So don’t ask me to just edit “my china friend” to “my friend” because I don’t like it  the way you ask me to change it because you think I’m racist. So, I like to keep it “my China friend”, Nothing wrong when you saying someone’s country where she is from.


----------



## Kevinaxx

mmsnyc said:


> That just me like to mention someone from geographical, I get use to it during international school time, when you know my friend , I wouldn’t just saying my China friend, I will tell you her name. So in school time basically we address people come from their country.  China word itself is not a forbidden word is just a country name. Relax.
> 
> Think about it, if my first statement is not a China friend , is my Thai friend or Singapore friend will you get this reaction? Why are you getting upset and sensitive about the China word, there is nothing wrong if you call your friend from the country they are from.


Actually I’m not upset but thank you for putting words/reactions in my mouth.

and I don’t see how saying Thai or Singapore would make any difference from China. You don’t need to make it about race, or “geographical” imho and instead of kindly telling me why you wrote that you decide to get defensive and that makes me wonder why would you feel defensive if there’s really nothing to be defensive about?  (And I’m getting the defensive from the “relax” and other comments… what would you say to describe someone whose Chinese but not from China? Born in America? Or Taiwan? Hong Kong?)


----------



## mmsnyc

Kevinaxx said:


> Actually I’m not upset but thank you for putting words/reactions in my mouth.
> 
> and I don’t see how saying Thai or Singapore would make any difference from China. You don’t need to make it about race, or “geographical” imho and instead of kindly telling me why you wrote that you decide to get defensive and that makes me wonder why would you feel defensive if there’s really nothing to be defensive about?  (And I’m getting the defensive from the “relax” and other comments… what would you say to describe someone whose Chinese but not from China? Born in America? Or Taiwan? Hong Kong?)



Because you ask me to change to just “my friend” and I don’t want to, I like to keep it “my China friend”. And you feeling offensive with my description so I explain myself. To the terms that you curious about I call it, American ABC, Taiwanese, HongKong people,


----------



## Kevinaxx

mmsnyc said:


> Because you ask me to change to just “my friend” and I don’t want to, I like to keep it “my China friend”. And you feeling offensive with my description so I explain myself. To the terms that you curious about I call it, American ABC, Taiwanese, HongKong people,


I didn’t ask you to change anything? Maybe that’s what you got from my first post asking you what’s the point (because imho it doesn’t matter) but that’s on you… just like you felt that reply was coming from someone whose “upset” and “sensitive” when it was merely a question albeit a bit direct, I was and am genuinely curious—what is the point?

and you know ABC stands for American born Chinese right? So American abc is American American born Chinese…


----------



## mmsnyc

Kevinaxx said:


> I didn’t ask you to change anything? Maybe that’s what you got from my first post asking you what’s the point (because imho it doesn’t matter) but that’s on you… just like you felt that reply was coming from someone whose “upset” and “sensitive” when it was merely a question albeit a bit direct, I was and am genuinely curious—what is the point?
> 
> and you know ABC stands for American born Chinese right? So American abc is American American born Chinese…


  Yeah. ABC is ABC which ever you want interpret it, as long as you happy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

mmsnyc said:


> Yeah. ABC is ABC which ever you want interpret it, as long as you happy.


Yeah, I think I just read what is vs reading more into something. I also appreciate if someone tells me there’s boogers in my nose if there is you know?

i also didn’t look but if you make a habit of going around putting geographical places in front of all nouns like, China friend or that Thai salesperson or Singapore waitress then sure, maybe it is just a thing with you. If that is the case—will apologize if I’m wrong.


----------



## 880

DH and I went up to Maine to help pack up his parents house (they are relocating to CA). At the airport, the flight back was delayed due to weather, and someone was being belligerent about not wearing a mask. Police were called and the guy didn’t make it onto the plane. I was really kind of surprised. Due to the delay, the pilot was at the gate ans he mentioned that there was another flight where two women were arrestedm not bc of masks, but bc of a fight about overhead bin space. i have to think people weren’t always this way ans covid made it worse.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> DH and I went up to Maine to help pack up his parents house (they are relocating to CA). At the airport, the flight back was delayed due to weather, and someone was being belligerent about not wearing a mask. Police were called and the guy didn’t make it onto the plane. I was really kind of surprised. Due to the delay, the pilot was at the gate ans he mentioned that there was another flight where two women were arrestedm not bc of masks, but bc of a fight about overhead bin space. i have to think people weren’t always this way ans covid made it worse.


I feel like some people forgot how to act in public.


----------



## rutabaga

AntiqueShopper said:


> I feel like some people forgot how to act in public.



Definitely. Southwest’s union issued a statement that customer behavior has declined during the pandemic after a flight attendant was punched in the face and lost teeth (!!) I deal with the public from time to time at work and am thankful it’s over the phone because frankly some people were never spanked as children and deserve to get their a$$ kicked as adults.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntiqueShopper said:


> I feel like some people forgot how to act in public.


Google Professor Chris Whitty attack and see a video of the disgusting dregs of society we have in the UK it’s appalling


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

elvisfan4life said:


> Google Professor Chris Whitty attack and see a video of the disgusting dregs of society we have in the UK it’s appalling


I saw this video. I felt so bad for the man...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kevinaxx said:


> Yeah, I think I just read what is vs reading more into something. I also appreciate if someone tells me there’s boogers in my nose if there is you know?
> 
> i also didn’t look but if you make a habit of going around putting geographical places in front of all nouns like, China friend or that Thai salesperson or Singapore waitress then sure, maybe it is just a thing with you. If that is the case—will apologize if I’m wrong.


Lol. That is indeed a really strange trait to possess. I can't imagine referring to each of my friends/coworkers/neigbours like that. My Germany partner.  My Italy friend. My India neighbours. The Syria people who live two doors down. I also have an England friend as well as a Japan friend. Also I have an Iraq friend who is a fantastic grade 5 educator but you know, her as an Iraq person is the most important trait.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw this video. I felt so bad for the man...


He is such a quietly spoken private man thrust into the public view when all he wants is a quiet life in academia and research - we are so lucky to have him he deserves much much more than a knighthood and for him to be manhandled by this scum makes my blood boil - he has also had hoards of anti vaxxer lunatics protesting outside his private house - it’s disgusting


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> Google Professor Chris Whitty attack and see a video of the disgusting dregs of society we have in the UK it’s appalling


The UK has had a disastrous response to the pandemic.  Medical advisors ignored the evidence of what was happening in Italy in early 2020 and pursued their “herd immunity” approach until the data from Imperial college woke them up to their complacency.  Far too many have people died unnecessarily.  Whitty can backtrack as much as he likes and say he was misinterpreted but IMO he bears responsibility and is one of those who should be held accountable.  These guys should never have jostled him in the street, but the frustration is understandable.


----------



## elvisfan4life

It was Sir Patrick Vallance who wanted herd immunity - Whitty was always against it and said vaccines were the only way out of this - even despite other medical experts supporting herd immunity - he will not be the fall guy for the mess Boris and Vallance have made!! Though no doubt they will try and blame him as he is so mild mannered thankfully he has lots of supporters


----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank god we have Professor Whitty on our side


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> View attachment 5125995


Like I said, he’s backtracking as fast as he can.  This bmj interview is notorious.


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> Definitely. Southwest’s union issued a statement that customer behavior has declined during the pandemic after a flight attendant was punched in the face and lost teeth (!!) I deal with the public from time to time at work and am thankful it’s over the phone because frankly some people were never spanked as children and deserve to get their a$$ kicked as adults.



One of my coworkers wife works for United. After being furloughed for nearly a year her first week back she was punched in the face for asking a customer to put on a mask. She went out on leave to recover from the assault. How freaking ****ty is that to be out of work for so long finally get to go back to end up back at home.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> One of my coworkers wife works for United. After being furloughed for nearly a year her first week back she was punched in the face for asking a customer to put on a mask. She went out on leave to recover from the assault. How freaking ****ty is that to be out of work for so long finally get to go back to end up back at home.


I'm so sorry for your coworker's wife! That's awful to go to work and get assaulted. I hope that customer was arrested and charged with battery. There is no excuse for that horrible behavior!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> One of my coworkers wife works for United. After being furloughed for nearly a year her first week back she was punched in the face for asking a customer to put on a mask. She went out on leave to recover from the assault. How freaking ****ty is that to be out of work for so long finally get to go back to end up back at home.


What is wrong with people? This pandemic has turned people ugly. i can’t imagine having that happen on the job. I hope the person is charged with assault..


----------



## mzbaglady1

I swear I had to do a double blink when this commercial came across my television screen. This pandemic has definitely brought out the worst behavior in people.


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> I'm so sorry for your coworker's wife! That's awful to go to work and get assaulted. I hope that customer was arrested and charged with battery. There is no excuse for that horrible behavior!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> What is wrong with people? This pandemic has turned people ugly. i can’t imagine having that happen on the job. I hope the person is charged with assault..



They were arrested and removed from the flight before they took off, I believe it is a felony charge too.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has anyone seen this?





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				




Israel now says the pfizer vaccine only provides 64% protection against the delta variant.  Fml

Its all over multiple media channels this am. Just Google "israel pfizer 64%" to see the various hits


----------



## whateve

I got called for jury duty. I don't think I feel comfortable sitting in a room side by side with a lot of other people.


----------



## LavenderIce

whateve said:


> I got called for jury duty. I don't think I feel comfortable sitting in a room side by side with a lot of other people.



I felt the same when I received the summons earlier this year. Fortunately, I was dismissed without even having to come in.


----------



## whateve

LavenderIce said:


> I felt the same when I received the summons earlier this year. Fortunately, I was dismissed without even having to come in.


I'm hoping that will happen. If it doesn't, I'm going to ask to be excused.

ETA: I just asked for a postponement. It's in September. I don't think that is going to be long enough.


----------



## Suncatcher

The likelihood of being hospitalized in the ICU is very low if you get Covid after being double vaccinated - and that will drive the thinking of loosening restrictions like in the UK. Likelihood of getting Covid after being double vaccinated is already quite low - although it can still happen. I think resuming your “normal” life is quite possible after being double vaccinated as long as you take reasonable and sensible precautions (eg mask up in a crowded indoor space, avoid districts where you know there is a low vaccination rate).


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I am grateful that being fully vaccinated means I am less likely to be hospitalized (or worse) but I will definitely continue to wear masks indoors etc, especially anytime I'm near children who are too young to be eligible so far...


----------



## Clearblueskies

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel now says the pfizer vaccine only provides 64% protection against the delta variant.  Fml
> 
> Its all over multiple media channels this am. Just Google "israel pfizer 64%" to see the various hits


Less effective at preventing infection.  Remains highly effective against getting severe covid disease though.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Suncatcher said:


> The likelihood of being hospitalized in the ICU is very low if you get Covid after being double vaccinated - and that will drive the thinking of loosening restrictions like in the UK. Likelihood of getting Covid after being double vaccinated is already quite low - although it can still happen. I think resuming your “normal” life is quite possible after being double vaccinated as long as you take reasonable and sensible precautions (eg mask up in a crowded indoor space, avoid districts where you know there is a low vaccination rate).


 I want to be anywhere in the world except the UK


----------



## hermes_lemming

Suncatcher said:


> The likelihood of being hospitalized in the ICU is very low if you get Covid after being double vaccinated - and that will drive the thinking of loosening restrictions like in the UK. Likelihood of getting Covid after being double vaccinated is already quite low - although it can still happen. I think resuming your “normal” life is quite possible after being double vaccinated as long as you take reasonable and sensible precautions (eg mask up in a crowded indoor space, avoid districts where you know there is a low vaccination rate).


Yea if you have a regular immune system and relatively good health. Otherwise no


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> I want to be anywhere in the world except the UK


Don't worry, the rest of the world will catch up eventually


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Don't worry, the rest of the world will catch up eventually



I hope not I hope everyone else watches and does the opposite


----------



## Mulberrygal

Suncatcher said:


> The likelihood of being hospitalized in the ICU is very low if you get Covid after being double vaccinated - and that will drive the thinking of loosening restrictions like in the UK. Likelihood of getting Covid after being double vaccinated is already quite low - although it can still happen. I think resuming your “normal” life is quite possible after being double vaccinated as long as you take reasonable and sensible precautions (eg mask up in a crowded indoor space, avoid districts where you know there is a low vaccination rate).





hermes_lemming said:


> Yea if you have a regular immune system and relatively good health. Otherwise no


Yes totally agree, if you have underlying conditions you really have to be careful. Also the older you get the weaker your immune system is!

Things are better now we're been double vaccinated but its something we are just going to have to learn to live with forever. My sis was diagnosed with leukemia and her immunity from double vaccination is likely to be 25%


----------



## TC1

Totally agree that we are going to have to live with this. Hospitalizations are still way down worldwide due to people being vaccinated, which was the goal. This is not going to be eradicated. We can't keep shutting down the world. It will be up to every individual to move forward at a pace they choose. Some will choose to stay home forever, for fear of catching a virus with a 98% survival rate. I will not be one of those people.


----------



## limom

GhstDreamer said:


> Lol. That is indeed a really strange trait to possess. I can't imagine referring to each of my friends/coworkers/neigbours like that. My Germany partner.  My Italy friend. My India neighbours. The Syria people who live two doors down. I also have an England friend as well as a Japan friend. Also I have an Iraq friend who is a fantastic grade 5 educator but you know, her as an Iraq person is the most important trait.


Are you all reporting this nonsense or nah?
Anyways, I did and updated the ignore list as well.
Apparently, people forgot their manners and common sense everyhwere.


----------



## jellyv

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel now says the pfizer vaccine only provides 64% protection against the delta variant.  Fml
> 
> Its all over multiple media channels this am. Just Google "israel pfizer 64%" to see the various hits


The methodology on this reporting is in vigorous dispute among virologists. As eager as some here are to believe the worst about Delta, the facts are still emerging--including its virulence.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

jellyv said:


> The methodology on this reporting is in vigorous dispute among virologists. As eager as some here are to believe the worst about Delta, the facts are still emerging--including its virulence.



Delta won’t be the last variant - the Uk will incubate a new one now and there will be others what is the point collecting data that is already obsolete when the target is constantly moving and evolving


----------



## LavenderIce

Delta isn't the last variant. There's epsilon. We'll probably go through the whole alphabet. 









						Epsilon variant mutations contribute to COVID immune evasion
					

New studies reveal an unprecedented mechanism behind the loss of antibody neutralization against this pandemic coronavirus variant of concern.



					www.sciencedaily.com
				












						What is the Epsilon variant and can it escape the vaccines?
					

Research suggests vaccines are less effective against Epsilon, but variant is no longer prevalent worldwide




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> Delta won’t be the last variant - the Uk will incubate a new one now and there will be others what is the point collecting data that is already obsolete when the target is constantly moving and evolving


While we keep infecting each other, the virus will keep surviving and mutating... 

Unfortunately, there are plenty of rude people refusing to use common sense. I just had a somewhat 'unsettling' situation in a hospital elevator where someone got in, after it exceeded the number of allowed people, and invited more people to join because "_covid is a hoax_". 

On a positive note, mRNA vaccines may "_provide years of protection from COVID-19,_" let's hope this is the case.









						Pfizer and Moderna vaccines may provide years of protection from COVID-19
					

A small study suggests that mRNA vaccines may offer long-term protection as long as the virus doesn't evolve significantly.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> As a person who lives her life being as careful as possible (avoiding crowds, wearing masks indoors and outdoors, etc), I find it challenging to determine risk/reward situations who chose to live a different lifestyle than me.  Do I allow my kids to hang out with other kids who travel?  Do I have them continue to wear masks outside when our community views us as odd?  It is a very stressful time to be a parent.


I want a mask that says "so what?" on it.
I wonder if writing it with a marker is safe?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chanbal said:


> While we keep infecting each other, the virus will keep surviving and mutating...
> 
> Unfortunately, there are plenty of rude people refusing to use common sense. I just had a somewhat 'unsettling' situation in a hospital elevator where someone got in, after it exceeded the number of allowed people, and invited more people to join because "_covid is a hoax_".


This raised my BP a bit!
And plain disgusting to have that many people!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> While we keep infecting each other, the virus will keep surviving and mutating...
> 
> Unfortunately, there are plenty of rude people refusing to use common sense. I just had a somewhat 'unsettling' situation in a hospital elevator where someone got in, after it exceeded the number of allowed people, and invited more people to join because "_covid is a hoax_".
> 
> On a positive note, mRNA vaccines may "_provide years of protection from COVID-19,_" let's hope this is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer and Moderna vaccines may provide years of protection from COVID-19
> 
> 
> A small study suggests that mRNA vaccines may offer long-term protection as long as the virus doesn't evolve significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livescience.com



But what about everyone vaccinated with Oxford Astra Zeneca like me ?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> I want a mask that says "so what?" on it.
> I wonder if writing it with a marker is safe?


Me too!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanbal said:


> While we keep infecting each other, the virus will keep surviving and mutating...
> 
> Unfortunately, there are plenty of rude people refusing to use common sense. I just had a somewhat 'unsettling' situation in a hospital elevator where someone got in, after it exceeded the number of allowed people, and invited more people to join because "_covid is a hoax_".
> 
> On a positive note, mRNA vaccines may "_provide years of protection from COVID-19,_" let's hope this is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer and Moderna vaccines may provide years of protection from COVID-19
> 
> 
> A small study suggests that mRNA vaccines may offer long-term protection as long as the virus doesn't evolve significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livescience.com


Yes this happened to me at Neiman Marcus. This person deliberately waited until the elevator opened up and held the door open for more people. I stampeded my way out and made a hissy fit in the store. The department store put a security guard by the elevator to make sure people didn't overcrowd.


----------



## jellyv

Pursuant to my previous post about Israel's preliminary findings being fuzzy and not definitive, and vaccine efficacy:

Excerpt: 
Fortunately, all the studies so far agree that most Covid-19 vaccines are very effective at keeping people out of the hospital and have generally protected against the Delta variant. Israel’s Ministry of Health estimated that the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is about 93 percent effective in preventing serious illness and hospitalization.

“Their overall implications are consistent: that protection against severe disease remains very high,” said Naor Bar-Zeev, an associate professor at the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.

Because effectiveness studies are so tricky, it will take more work to determine how big a threat Delta poses to vaccines. Dr. Lipsitch said that studies from more countries would be required.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/06/science/Israel-Pfizer-covid-vaccine.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage

Obviously, ongoing research is crucial during a pandemic.


----------



## Chanbal

elvisfan4life said:


> But what about everyone vaccinated with Oxford Astra Zeneca like me ?


It's very possible that all covid vaccines have a long-term protection, but we need more studies. I was looking at the graphs in the UK, while it looks like there is a recent (June-July) wave of new cases (blue), the number of deaths (grey) remains almost flat. It's truly impressive what the vaccines are doing. 







__





						covid england - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## arnott

Since July 1st  Masks are no longer mandatory on buses, only recommended!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jellyv said:


> The methodology on this reporting is in vigorous dispute among virologists. As eager as some here are to believe the worst about Delta, the facts are still emerging--including its virulence.


It been blasted in all the major media outlets the past few days


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Since July 1st  Masks are no longer mandatory on buses, only recommended!


Oh my. Hardly anyone is in my gym now since they got rid of the mask mandate. I'm guessing they're at 20% capacity if that


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> But what about everyone vaccinated with Oxford Astra Zeneca like me ?


Astra Zeneca is an excellent vaccine, elvisfan4life.
All doctors on French television say so.
Let’s all stop being suspicious.
We have to trust what science says.
As for the next variants…. let’s take one day at a time…


----------



## Mariapia

Chanbal said:


> It's very possible that all covid vaccines have a long-term protection, but we need more studies. I was looking at the graphs in the UK, while it looks like there is a recent (June-July) wave of new cases (blue), the number of deaths (grey) remains almost flat. It's truly impressive what the vaccines are doing.
> View attachment 5130539
> View attachment 5130540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid england - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


 Chanbal.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanbal said:


> It's very possible that all covid vaccines have a long-term protection, but we need more studies. I was looking at the graphs in the UK, while it looks like there is a recent (June-July) wave of new cases (blue), the number of deaths (grey) remains almost flat. It's truly impressive what the vaccines are doing.
> View attachment 5130539
> View attachment 5130540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid england - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


 There is a lag between infection and getting ill enough to be hospitalised and then a lag to death - sadly hospitalisations and deaths are now increasing rapidly too the link has been weakened but only slightly many will still die


----------



## jellyv

The risk with Delta, in terms of illness and death, is almost entirely to* the unvaccinated*.

"It’s unclear whether Delta could cause more breakthrough cases—infections in people who have been vaccinated or have natural immunity from a prior COVID-19 infection, which so far have been rare in general. “Breakthrough is a big question,” Dr. Wilson says. “At least with immunity from the mRNA vaccines, it doesn’t look like it will be a problem."









						5 Things To Know About the Delta Variant
					

Delta was a highly contagious SARS-CoV-2 virus strain that was first identified in India, and also circulated in the United States and other countries. The vaccines have proven to be highly effective against Delta, but anyone who is unvaccinated is at risk for infection by the variant.




					www.yalemedicine.org
				



---
"Vaccines are still beating the variants."








						The 3 Simple Rules That Underscore the Danger of Delta
					

Vaccines are still beating the variants, but the unvaccinated world is being pummeled.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve said it before but I’m more and more practicing it.

covid just hammered in for me how precious life is. I knew before. I got ill. I’ve helped parents settle their kids affairs (talking about college grads fresh or just getting in age). I’ve seen my cousin, uncle, fall to sickness or because of some freak accident…

yet I think it’s this year, and realizing yes I still want to accomplish things professionally but I’m making time for myself personally. I’m being selfish with my time. I’m being more confident and just going for things instead of waiting for the right time.

sometimes it’s not about the right time, it’s just about going for it and then come what may. That’s not to say I’m not a fan of calculated risks (old habits die hard) but I am just in a different perspective then I was 2 years ago.


----------



## mzbaglady1

For the holiday I visited friends and family outdoor gathering socially distance. I feel great about my choices to not participate with relatives that chose to travel, eat at crowded restaurants and have indoor gatherings. I do not feel that I'm missing out on anything. It was interesting to hear the conversation to retire come up repeatedly with family and friends who are told that they have to return back to the office in the near future. And this is coming from various professions and age groups.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jellyv said:


> The risk with Delta, in terms of illness and death, is almost entirely to* the unvaccinated*.
> 
> "It’s unclear whether Delta could cause more breakthrough cases—infections in people who have been vaccinated or have natural immunity from a prior COVID-19 infection, which so far have been rare in general. “Breakthrough is a big question,” Dr. Wilson says. “At least with immunity from the mRNA vaccines, it doesn’t look like it will be a problem."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Things To Know About the Delta Variant
> 
> 
> Delta was a highly contagious SARS-CoV-2 virus strain that was first identified in India, and also circulated in the United States and other countries. The vaccines have proven to be highly effective against Delta, but anyone who is unvaccinated is at risk for infection by the variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yalemedicine.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> "Vaccines are still beating the variants."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 Simple Rules That Underscore the Danger of Delta
> 
> 
> Vaccines are still beating the variants, but the unvaccinated world is being pummeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


Sure it's a success if that's your barometer.  But what happens if you catch it and 75% chance of having 1 long hauler symptoms (they're not fun, trust me on this one). You can still catch it even if you're fully vaccinated.  The vaccine decreases your chances of dying and being seriously hospitalized.


----------



## jellyv

hermes_lemming said:


> Sure it's a success if that's your barometer.  But what happens if you catch it and 75% chance of having 1 long hauler symptoms (they're not fun, trust me on this one). You can still catch it even if you're fully vaccinated.



And if 100% efficacy is your barometer, you'll be indoors forever. No vaccine is 100%.

The goal is control, not total elimination. As mentioned consistently in the research, breakthrough is very, very, very rare.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> For the holiday I visited friends and family outdoor gathering socially distance. I feel great about my choices to not participate with relatives that chose to travel, eat at crowded restaurants and have indoor gatherings. I do not feel that I'm missing out on anything. It was interesting to hear the conversation to retire come up repeatedly with family and friends who are told that they have to return back to the office in the near future. And this is coming from various professions and age groups.


Of course. Because you're in greater risk being in a boxed cube (office building)for 8+ hours or however long you're work day is. Additionally does anyone really miss getting ready in the am, your long bleep commute to work, etc. 

Wfh allows for more balance , granted you might work at a faster pace, without interruptions of water cooler breaks.

Being home allows you to remove the rose colored glasses and reevaluate everything- your home situation, the people around you, everything. And more importantly realize if you have the stomach to suffer through x amount of years before you retire


----------



## Kevinaxx

mzbaglady1 said:


> For the holiday I visited friends and family outdoor gathering socially distance. I feel great about my choices to not participate with relatives that chose to travel, eat at crowded restaurants and have indoor gatherings. I do not feel that I'm missing out on anything. It was interesting to hear the conversation to retire come up repeatedly with family and friends who are told that they have to return back to the office in the near future. And this is coming from various professions and age groups.


It’s funny but I had this same convo with family (sister’s husband’s side) and one was saying that her work is making her go in in September… I felt bad for her because she has to commute in either by car or BART and the flexibility isn’t there.

i also don’t know how her work space is going to be like. I’m in an upper floor with my own room, which I guess is pretty decent in size (about 24 ft by 22 ft?) and I can go in really early so there’s almost no traffic and I leave early to beat the traffic as well.

but I’ve always wanted to go back into the office. I guess I’m one of those weird ones, even when there was riots and we had to board up the windows and doors and no one was suppose to go in (not that anyone wanted to commute in, it was always just me) I went in anyways. The snacks/drinks still gets delivered there by ups, I have unlimited HVAC and it’s not like we’re not paying for the lease anyways so someone might as well use the space!

that said, I think there needs to be a hybrid option and it’s sad that employers feel if employees aren’t at the office they won’t be as productive. It’s kinda like if they’re gonna slack off they’re gonna slack off but I guess They feel they have better control when the people are at work so they can keep an eye?  I admit it’s easier for me to pop by someone’s office to chat but I haven’t found any difficulty just pinging them to either have a quick zoom or a quick call either.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jellyv said:


> And if 100% efficacy is your barometer, you'll be indoors forever. No vaccine is 100%.
> 
> The goal is control, not total elimination. As mentioned consistently in the research, breakthrough is very, very, very rare.


I never said such a thing.  My point was not dying and being severely hospitalized should not be the only success barometer.  

The long hauler symptoms are not pleasant by any stretch of the imagination.  And if you catch covid, you have a 75% of developinh at least one long hauler symptom.

And thats regular covid. The delta variant is way more contagious...

The press has already disclosed the different vaccines respective effectiveness vs the delta variant. Lamda variant is TBD.

I'm also fully aware of the goal. I never said elimination or a miraculous eradication. This thing is here to stay for the near future. And I would be ecstatic if I ended up being wrong about this.  

This almost rare occurrence you mention I believe is a different event from what I'm referring to. If you're referring to death after being vaccinated, yes that's extremely rare.  But if you're referring to catching covid (or the variants) while being fully vaccinated, nope sorry this is happening a lot. I'm hearing about it from multiple sources - my doctor, vendors I frequent,  etc.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s funny but I had this same convo with family (sister’s husband’s side) and one was saying that her work is making her go in in September… I felt bad for her because she has to commute in either by car or BART and the flexibility isn’t there.
> 
> i also don’t know how her work space is going to be like. I’m in an upper floor with my own room, which I guess is pretty decent in size (about 24 ft by 22 ft?) and I can go in really early so there’s almost no traffic and I leave early to beat the traffic as well.
> 
> but I’ve always wanted to go back into the office. I guess I’m one of those weird ones, even when there was riots and we had to board up the windows and doors and no one was suppose to go in (not that anyone wanted to commute in, it was always just me) I went in anyways. The snacks/drinks still gets delivered there by ups, I have unlimited HVAC and it’s not like we’re not paying for the lease anyways so someone might as well use the space!
> 
> that said, I think there needs to be a hybrid option and it’s sad that employers feel if employees aren’t at the office they won’t be as productive. It’s kinda like if they’re gonna slack off they’re gonna slack off but I guess They feel they have better control when the people are at work so they can keep an eye?  I admit it’s easier for me to pop by someone’s office to chat but I haven’t found any difficulty just pinging them to either have a quick zoom or a quick call either.


Yea it depends who you're working with. We have some leads who take 2 days to respond to a ping. And there's others who can't make anything before 10 am because they're not an early bird. 

You are also lucky to have a room to yourself. From the zoom calls of those in the office it seems to depend on the position.  If you're a manager,  you have a better chance of claiming stake on an empty room. But if you're below, they're already being packed like sardines in cubicles. In my last zoom call, I couldn't help staring at the three filled rows behind the person presenting.


----------



## jellyv

hermes_lemming said:


> I never said such a thing.  My point was not dying and being severely hospitalized should not be the only success barometer.
> 
> And thats regular covid. The delta variant is way more contagious...



I wasn't being literal saying you said 100%, but at the same time I do wonder what circumstances would ease apprehensiveness for the most fearful folks, acknowledging that safety cannot be 100%.  What would living functionally in the world look like? What guarantees do some need in order to open the door and walk out without panic? (Not addressing you personally.)

Regardless, even more contagious does not = more deadly, at current knowledge base.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jellyv said:


> I wasn't being literal saying you said 100%, but at the same time I do wonder what circumstances would ease apprehensiveness for the most fearful folks, acknowledging that safety cannot be 100%.  What would living functionally in the world look like? What guarantees do some need in order to open the door and walk out without panic? (Not addressing you personally.)
> 
> Regardless, even more contagious does not = more deadly, at current knowledge base.


So many multiple factors come into play. Look at Asia. They have been sporting masks for ages. No shade being thrown there.


----------



## V0N1B2

For every person who becomes deathly ill with covid and/or experiences long-hauler symptoms, there are probably a hundred that didn’t even realize they had it. 
I’m not sure how much longer (fully vaccinated) people can expect the world to stand still because they’re afraid of catching covid.


----------



## Suncatcher

Being an optimist is important and is half the battle. Also being double vaccinated. Both will go a long way to resuming as normal a life while living with covid.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Here’s a thought: Wear a mask because you never know if you or others around you are super spreaders and/or asymptomatic. Only we are responsible for our health. Living in fear won’t help one’s mental health. Do what’s best for our health. Fresh air helps.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s funny but I had this same convo with family (sister’s husband’s side) and one was saying that her work is making her go in in September… I felt bad for her because she has to commute in either by car or BART and the flexibility isn’t there.
> 
> i also don’t know how her work space is going to be like. I’m in an upper floor with my own room, which I guess is pretty decent in size (about 24 ft by 22 ft?) and I can go in really early so there’s almost no traffic and I leave early to beat the traffic as well.
> 
> but I’ve always wanted to go back into the office. I guess I’m one of those weird ones, even when there was riots and we had to board up the windows and doors and no one was suppose to go in (not that anyone wanted to commute in, it was always just me) I went in anyways. The snacks/drinks still gets delivered there by ups, I have unlimited HVAC and it’s not like we’re not paying for the lease anyways so someone might as well use the space!
> 
> that said, I think there needs to be a hybrid option and it’s sad that employers feel if employees aren’t at the office they won’t be as productive. It’s kinda like if they’re gonna slack off they’re gonna slack off but I guess They feel they have better control when the people are at work so they can keep an eye?  I admit it’s easier for me to pop by someone’s office to chat but I haven’t found any difficulty just pinging them to either have a quick zoom or a quick call either.


I'm flabbergasted when the CEO of JPMorgan Chase can make an insensitive comment about employees returning back to work. I'm almost sure there will be plenty of buyout options for September. Some companies have over 200 plus employees on at least one floor and they are expected to return back to work on a full schedule by the end of September. Right now I'm seeing a demand for flexibility instead of the rigid schedule of 9 to 5 Monday through Friday. I came across some interesting articles about return back to work policies from the major banking industries.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea it depends who you're working with. We have some leads who take 2 days to respond to a ping. And there's others who can't make anything before 10 am because they're not an early bird.
> 
> You are also lucky to have a room to yourself. From the zoom calls of those in the office it seems to depend on the position.  If you're a manager,  you have a better chance of claiming stake on an empty room. But if you're below, they're already being packed like sardines in cubicles. In my last zoom call, I couldn't help staring at the three filled rows behind the person presenting.


I didn’t want to prod but I’m pretty sure precovid it’s exactly that, cubicles. I know the company she works for and it’s pretty big, but I’ve also seen some of that corporate life and a lot of it is open floorplan as you’ve described, I guess it’s a good thing I don’t see myself there unless I have my own office. I like to do things like take break, and prior, my old office was frosted completely (current office has clear glass at parts so I don’t trust it fully) and I would break out the yoga mat when I remember to and get some quick stretch in. Or I’d dance. Whatever helps me break up the tied to desk mentality.

if people don’t respond to ping I’ll straight up call them, or put a note like “just want to put this to the top of your teams or inbox”. If I have to, because it’s important, I’ll ping their manager.

my colleagues don’t take that long to get back to me. Probably because we share the same manager and out of politeness.


----------



## Kevinaxx

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm flabbergasted when the CEO of JPMorgan Chase can make an insensitive comment about employees returning back to work. I'm almost sure there will be plenty of buyout options for September. Some companies have over 200 plus employees on at least one floor and they are expected to return back to work on a full schedule by the end of September. Right now I'm seeing a demand for flexibility instead of the rigid schedule of 9 to 5 Monday through Friday. I came across some interesting articles about return back to work policies from the major banking industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131663
> View attachment 5131664
> View attachment 5131665
> View attachment 5131667


I think it’s kinda crazy but usually jamie dimon is fair. And he’s walked back on positions he held before. Eg crypto or, the public regret of going through with bears buy when the government went after them for things that happened under bear era… not that they’re blemish free, whale and all.

so hopefully there’s more leniency. I mean, they get top picks of hires just like GS or any of the wall streets. So they should be confident enough to say the folks they hire can do just as well at home as they do in the office.

just my two cents..


----------



## hermes_lemming

V0N1B2 said:


> For every person who becomes deathly ill with covid and/or experiences long-hauler symptoms, there are probably a hundred that didn’t even realize they had it.
> I’m not sure how much longer (fully vaccinated) people can expect the world to stand still because they’re afraid of catching covid.


They're not, at least in the US. Honestly it's now divided btwn those that care, those that don't and a hybrid in btwn. The US has been open, not because it's safer but because the economy needs it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> I didn’t want to prod but I’m pretty sure precovid it’s exactly that, cubicles. I know the company she works for and it’s pretty big, but I’ve also seen some of that corporate life and a lot of it is open floorplan as you’ve described, I guess it’s a good thing I don’t see myself there unless I have my own office. I like to do things like take break, and prior, my old office was frosted completely (current office has clear glass at parts so I don’t trust it fully) and I would break out the yoga mat when I remember to and get some quick stretch in. Or I’d dance. Whatever helps me break up the tied to desk mentality.
> 
> if people don’t respond to ping I’ll straight up call them, or put a note like “just want to put this to the top of your teams or inbox”. If I have to, because it’s important, I’ll ping their manager.
> 
> my colleagues don’t take that long to get back to me. Probably because we share the same manager and out of politeness.


I wish I had colleagues like that. At the company that I work, they fall in a spectrum, similar to people in general.

On one end, you have the prompt, logged on when supposed to, get your stuff done etc. On the other end you have the lazy to wake up before late morning and taking 2 days to respond to a colleagues ping. We generally reserve personal phone calls for emergency situations. This company has never worked remote before so such bad behavior is not really a surprise. Can't win them all.

Working remote works if they are trustworthy and responsible. If they're not and you have people who clearly abuse the "out of sight " situation, the productivity is adversely affected and there is no trust.


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA
My bestfriend works in a hospital
She had a very very bad cough.  Didn't know what was wrong with her.  Guessed it wasn't COVID as she has been vaccinated.
Went to work anyway and decided to wear a mask to protect others. The hospital no longer requires them to.
During the staff meeting she is coughing uncontrollably.
Her boss tells her "Girl, take off that mask. You can't have covid. You are vaccinated".
This is in a hospital.
I have truly given up.

I myself am vaccinated. 
All I can do at this point is protect myself and try to live a somewhat normal life.


----------



## zinacef

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA
> My bestfriend works in a hospital
> She had a very very bad cough.  Didn't know what was wrong with her.  Guessed it wasn't COVID as she has been vaccinated.
> Went to work anyway and decided to wear a mask to protect others. The hospital no longer requires them to.
> During the staff meeting she is coughing uncontrollably.
> Her boss tells her "Girl, take off that mask. You can't have covid. You are vaccinated".
> This is in a hospital.
> I have truly given up.
> 
> I myself am vaccinated.
> All I can do at this point is protect myself and try to live a somewhat normal life.


Sad to say, this was me a couple weeks ago but we still have the mask mandate in our hospital so I didn’t really feel bad about spreading anything. I don’t think I had COVID but at least I feel better about not bringing whatever to my own co-work. I actually had my annual evaluation and my boss stated that I can take my mask off if I want to but I told  her I have upper respiratory symptoms so I’d rather not.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA
> My bestfriend works in a hospital
> She had a very very bad cough.  Didn't know what was wrong with her.  Guessed it wasn't COVID as she has been vaccinated.
> Went to work anyway and decided to wear a mask to protect others. The hospital no longer requires them to.
> During the staff meeting she is coughing uncontrollably.
> Her boss tells her "Girl, take off that mask. You can't have covid. You are vaccinated".
> This is in a hospital.
> I have truly given up.
> 
> I myself am vaccinated.
> All I can do at this point is protect myself and try to live a somewhat normal life.


Shocking !!! They need to look at the latest figures from here in the Uk- 231 over 50s now died from delta - 116 of whom had both jabs over 21 days before testing positive 42 had one jab 71 were unvaccinated and 2 had unknown vaccination status


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> Shocking !!! They need to look at the latest figures from here in the Uk- 231 over 50s now died from delta - 116 of whom had both jabs over 21 days before testing positive 42 had one jab 71 were unvaccinated and 2 had unknown vaccination status
> 
> View attachment 5131921



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-57610998
Interesting article from the BBC about the misinterpretation of stats being used to imply large numbers of vaccinated people are dying.

These figures you posted ignore all the vaccinated people that didn’t get hospitalised.  By far the majority.  Unfortunately the “50% died” made a sensationalist headline in the Daily Mail and keeps being repeated.  See the BBC report explaining.


----------



## jellyv

Clearblueskies said:


> a sensationalist headline in the Daily Mail


Bingo.  Same thing was true for the reporting from Israel, and will be so as this goes along.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I constantly am assessing my risk/reward case scenario with Covid. My main concern is that my kids aren’t vaccinated- they all are in school in person in September.  They spent a year at home being remote or “mommy school” for my 3 year old.  NJ had the option to go in and we kept them home.  Next year the option isn’t there.  So I have to learn to let go a little.  They all will go to school masked.  We decided to send my almost 4 year old 3x a week vs 5.  My 2 older kids are in camp this summer.  My kids wear masks as long as it is not too hot outside.  They do not go to camp if it is raining.  They have also been asking to go to the mall.  I plan to take them early next week for 1/2 an hour or so.  Little steps towards normalcy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> I wish I had colleagues like that. At the company that I work, they fall in a spectrum, similar to people in general.
> 
> On one end, you have the prompt, logged on when supposed to, get your stuff done etc. On the other end you have the lazy to wake up before late morning and taking 2 days to respond to a colleagues ping. We generally reserve personal phone calls for emergency situations. This company has never worked remote before so such bad behavior is not really a surprise. Can't win them all.
> 
> Working remote works if they are trustworthy and responsible. If they're not and you have people who clearly abuse the "out of sight " situation, the productivity is adversely affected and there is no trust.


I think I’ve gotten very very lucky with the last few places I’ve been. But now, this one, while it’s not horrible (they still answer my pings!) it certainly has work to do culture wise. The manager also was very good on the phone and webex but in person slightly different. Not a deal breaker but definitely something I had to adjust to.

I only exchange #s with people I deem more then colleagues (like friendly colleagues). Otherwise I can catch them on their extension, work number or work cell.

the one time I didn’t have a colleague reply to me in a timely manner (same day because it was important) I saw her go from “available” to “away” back to “available” and then “busy” (all after I pinged her) and after a few hours I just contacted her manager and resolved the issue in less than five minutes. The funny thing was both me and my colleague were trying to reach her and I don’t know what he said but all I typed was “hey x! Do you have a minute to chat?”

but I’m guessing he gave more detail and she was just putting her head in the sand because she fked up (I don’t get this?) and didn’t want to deal with it.

you’re right, culture is a huge part of it and that’s one of the deal breakers for me along with $ and growth potential. But, no workplace is perfect and I’ve come to realize that I need to accept that (I may or may not have been accused as a perfectionist by more then one person).


----------



## haute okole

AntiqueShopper said:


> I constantly am assessing my risk/reward case scenario with Covid. My main concern is that my kids aren’t vaccinated- they all are in school in person in September.  They spent a year at home being remote or “mommy school” for my 3 year old.  NJ had the option to go in and we kept them home.  Next year the option isn’t there.  So I have to learn to let go a little.  They all will go to school masked.  We decided to send my almost 4 year old 3x a week vs 5.  My 2 older kids are in camp this summer.  My kids wear masks as long as it is not too hot outside.  They do not go to camp if it is raining.  They have also been asking to go to the mall.  I plan to take them early next week for 1/2 an hour or so.  Little steps towards normalcy.



Wow, I empathize with you and having kids too young for the vaccine.  My girls are teenagers and one moved to Chicago for college and the other is in Oxford for summer school.  I can guarantee they would be stuck at home, learning from their bedrooms, again, if it were not for the vaccines.  I actually got teary when my youngest finally got her vaccine, because it represented peace of mind and freedom.  

With that said, I believe that both Pfizer and Moderna will have vaccines ready by Sept. - Oct. this year for kids under 12 and over 2.  Hang in there Momma.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Clearblueskies said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-57610998
> Interesting article from the BBC about the misinterpretation of stats being used to imply large numbers of vaccinated people are dying.
> 
> These figures you posted ignore all the vaccinated people that didn’t get hospitalised.  By far the majority.  Unfortunately the “50% died” made a sensationalist headline in the Daily Mail and keeps being repeated.  See the BBC report explaining.


You have quoted this twice now - incorrectly - the figures here are the official public health England numbers issued today - yes vaccines have saved lives and yes these death numbers would be much higher without them but the fact remains none are 100% effective and double vaccinated people over 50 are still dying in a high % compared to younger unvaccinated people


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> You have quoted this twice now - incorrectly - the figures here are the official public health England numbers issued today - yes vaccines have saved lives and yes these death numbers would be much higher without them but the fact remains none are 100% effective and double vaccinated people over 50 are still dying in a high % compared to younger unvaccinated people


I’ve quoted the BBC report because it's very relevant. Of course vaccines aren’t 100% effective.  We all know that.  But you are failing to understand the statistics. 50% of double vaccinated people aren’t dying if they catch Covid.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

Kevinaxx said:


> I think it’s kinda crazy but usually jamie dimon is fair. And he’s walked back on positions he held before. Eg crypto or, the public regret of going through with bears buy when the government went after them for things that happened under bear era… not that they’re blemish free, whale and all.
> 
> so hopefully there’s more leniency. I mean, they get top picks of hires just like GS or any of the wall streets. So they should be confident enough to say the folks they hire can do just as well at home as they do in the office.
> 
> just my two cents..



I hope there’s more leniency too, but I have also seen the wfh arrangement abused so some people definitely need to be better managed. I have a colleague who will disappear for hours at a time, sometimes going to medical appointments and not billing sick time because they’re using hospital wifi to “work”. They never answer their phone and it takes hours for them to respond to emails. These types of employees should not be trusted to wfh because they’re not working. There are also people who have camped out at their vacation homes and will use it as an excuse to not do work - because they’ll be “on the road without internet access”. If that’s the case, they should be using vacation or personal time, but they don’t. Its ridiculous. I also know of many people who originally planned to retire but since wfh they changed their minds. Why give up 100% pay when all you have to do is the bare minimum of checking email a few times a day? It’s really frustrating and a slap in the face to employees who are picking up the slack and in the office or actually working when others can’t be bothered.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Wow, I empathize with you and having kids too young for the vaccine.  My girls are teenagers and one moved to Chicago for college and the other is in Oxford for summer school.  I can guarantee they would be stuck at home, learning from their bedrooms, again, if it were not for the vaccines.  I actually got teary when my youngest finally got her vaccine, because it represented peace of mind and freedom.
> 
> With that said, I believe that both Pfizer and Moderna will have vaccines ready by Sept. - Oct. this year for kids under 12 and over 2.  Hang in there Momma.


Thank you!  I’m hoping that all my kids can get the vaccine soon.  I’m happy that your kids had the vaccine and now feel that you can travel some.  Gives me hope for the future!


----------



## mzbaglady1

rutabaga said:


> I hope there’s more leniency too, but I have also seen the wfh arrangement abused so some people definitely need to be better managed. I have a colleague who will disappear for hours at a time, sometimes going to medical appointments and not billing sick time because they’re using hospital wifi to “work”. They never answer their phone and it takes hours for them to respond to emails. These types of employees should not be trusted to wfh because they’re not working. There are also people who have camped out at their vacation homes and will use it as an excuse to not do work - because they’ll be “on the road without internet access”. If that’s the case, they should be using vacation or personal time, but they don’t. Its ridiculous. I also know of many people who originally planned to retire but since wfh they changed their minds. Why give up 100% pay when all you have to do is the bare minimum of checking email a few times a day? It’s really frustrating and a slap in the face to employees who are picking up the slack and in the office or actually working when others can’t be bothered.


And I was always wondering how some employees managed to get fired or suspended wfh and what you described is an answer to my questions. And this type of behavior is what pisses me off because I have to go into my job.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA
> My bestfriend works in a hospital
> She had a very very bad cough.  Didn't know what was wrong with her.  Guessed it wasn't COVID as she has been vaccinated.
> Went to work anyway and decided to wear a mask to protect others. The hospital no longer requires them to.
> During the staff meeting she is coughing uncontrollably.
> Her boss tells her "Girl, take off that mask. You can't have covid. You are vaccinated".
> This is in a hospital.
> I have truly given up.
> 
> I myself am vaccinated.
> All I can do at this point is protect myself and try to live a somewhat normal life.


When I had covid the second time, one of my long hauler systems was a persistent cough that never went away. 

I'm fully vaccinated now and still occasional cough every now and then. I've never had a coughing problem my entire life until this pandemic came about. No I don't smoke nor inhale any recreational drugs


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> I think I’ve gotten very very lucky with the last few places I’ve been. But now, this one, while it’s not horrible (they still answer my pings!) it certainly has work to do culture wise. The manager also was very good on the phone and webex but in person slightly different. Not a deal breaker but definitely something I had to adjust to.
> 
> I only exchange #s with people I deem more then colleagues (like friendly colleagues). Otherwise I can catch them on their extension, work number or work cell.
> 
> the one time I didn’t have a colleague reply to me in a timely manner (same day because it was important) I saw her go from “available” to “away” back to “available” and then “busy” (all after I pinged her) and after a few hours I just contacted her manager and resolved the issue in less than five minutes. The funny thing was both me and my colleague were trying to reach her and I don’t know what he said but all I typed was “hey x! Do you have a minute to chat?”
> 
> but I’m guessing he gave more detail and she was just putting her head in the sand because she fked up (I don’t get this?) and didn’t want to deal with it.
> 
> you’re right, culture is a huge part of it and that’s one of the deal breakers for me along with $ and growth potential. But, no workplace is perfect and I’ve come to realize that I need to accept that (I may or may not have been accused as a perfectionist by more then one person).


No work place is perfect but the greed is getting worse so is the toxic culture. This me too movement isn't doing much, sadly. Neither is breaking the glass ceiling.  I have to remind myself there's now way I can really compare because of that as it plays a huge factor.  Yes even now. So please disregard my previous comments.


----------



## hermes_lemming

rutabaga said:


> I hope there’s more leniency too, but I have also seen the wfh arrangement abused so some people definitely need to be better managed. I have a colleague who will disappear for hours at a time, sometimes going to medical appointments and not billing sick time because they’re using hospital wifi to “work”. They never answer their phone and it takes hours for them to respond to emails. These types of employees should not be trusted to wfh because they’re not working. There are also people who have camped out at their vacation homes and will use it as an excuse to not do work - because they’ll be “on the road without internet access”. If that’s the case, they should be using vacation or personal time, but they don’t. Its ridiculous. I also know of many people who originally planned to retire but since wfh they changed their minds. Why give up 100% pay when all you have to do is the bare minimum of checking email a few times a day? It’s really frustrating and a slap in the face to employees who are picking up the slack and in the office or actually working when others can’t be bothered.


Preaching to the choir. I know I'm the only employee at my company who kept working nonstop despite having covid. Everyone else who caught it went offline for 1-4 weeks at the first sniffle/cough.

I still see that aforementioned behavior now. Conducting meetings while running errands.  Another coworker said to me the other day that there were too many meetings for her that day (FYI there were 3 one hour meetings).

And my boss (HR disaster) has constantly misread emails, because she is working off her phone pool side vs being on the laptop.

As for working from vacation homes or on the road, nearly everyone in my company has done. No one held a mtg this week because hardly anyone was logged in. 

My mind was blown long ago. Now I just keep my video off because how I feel is written all over my face.


----------



## Chagall

If we continue isolating ourselves we will be highly susceptible to every other bug floating around. We will have no immunity to colds or the flu which in itself can be deadly.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> No work place is perfect but the greed is getting worse so is the toxic culture. This me too movement isn't doing much, sadly. Neither is breaking the glass ceiling.  I have to remind myself there's now way I can really compare because of that as it plays a huge factor.  Yes even now. So please disregard my previous comments.


I had to google the me too movement. Again I think I’ve been very lucky in some respects. I’ve also been really annoyed in others and have had this discussion with my male colleague a few times and he’s the one that actually noticed and made a comment (some things really go over my head) and but then I start to notice. For example there was one guy who felt the way I spoke to him, his feelings were hurt. I didn’t curse at him, abuse him, but I did firmly point out that he fk up and rather big, and I don’t need him to continue to apologize, just make sure to get it right next time.

another one was more annoying was another guy was annoyed about how I spoke, yet when I got my male colleague on the line, he has the same tone if not more blunt and even sighed on the phone loudly in a signal just in case the guy couldn’t read his tone or facial expression over the phone…and the guy just happily (compared to me) went on… and I was confused…

a client, albeit sweet but annoying in the way he talked with me “jokingly” did not take me seriously (even though I did make him money I think he was more surprised then anything and probably regrets not putting more in). This colleague was trying to get rid of him and asked me if I wanted because he likes me but the only reason is because he thinks of me as a girl he can flirt with not a girl he will take seriously .  Colleague understood but I think if I had said yes he’d be very happy.

anyways, sometimes it’s hard to tell, some people don’t give a sht that I’m a girl. But, I run into instances where they do care and I wish they’d be more upfront about it then wasting my time.

eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.


----------



## Shopaholic2021

Kevinaxx said:


> eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.



For me this is true, both in professional and personal life. If I am firm and strong then I am called a B****, but if a male colleague or my brothers were to do the same thing, I will be told that it is 'expected' from them since they are men. I don't think there is a single culture were women are not suppressed. Some cultures and social groups have more suppression of woman than others, but even in the west I see it a lot.


----------



## V0N1B2

I support these statements 100%

_Gorman, according to the Financial Times, said about his return-to-the-office plan, “If you can go into a restaurant in New York City, you can come into the office.” 

“If you want to get paid New York rates, you work in New York.” 

"Returning to the office was particularly important for junior members of staff who were training on the job. “[The office is] where we teach, where our interns learn. That’s how we develop people. Where you build all the soft cues that go with having a successful career that aren’t just about Zoom presentations.”_


----------



## arnott

Just booked the 2nd dose of my Vaccine Saturday, July 24 at 11:15 am!


----------



## mzbaglady1

eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.
@Kevinaxx you are not wrong. Just remember what the Iron Lady went through. I have witness a whole team of men threaten to retire, transfer or quit because their new female supervisor started to ask questions. And what happened? The company temporarily transferred the female supervisor. Just recently saw high seniority male coworkers putting in retirement papers they do not like the new managers all female.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> When I had covid the second time, one of my long hauler systems was a persistent cough that never went away.
> 
> I'm fully vaccinated now and still occasional cough every now and then. I've never had a coughing problem my entire life until this pandemic came about. No I don't smoke nor inhale any recreational drugs


You can get a cough that lasts a long time after a bout of any respiratory condition. It happened to one of my kids after a cold. It happened to me a long time ago. It lasted probably 6 months, then went away, then came back a few years later and now it is permanent. It is a combination of asthma and allergies.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Shopaholic2021 said:


> For me this is true, both in professional and personal life. If I am firm and strong then I am called a B****, but if a male colleague or my brothers were to do the same thing, I will be told that it is 'expected' from them since they are men. I don't think there is a single culture were women are not suppressed. Some cultures and social groups have more suppression of woman than others, but even in the west I see it a lot.





mzbaglady1 said:


> eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.
> @Kevinaxx you are not wrong. Just remember what the Iron Lady went through. I have witness a whole team of men threaten to retire, transfer or quit because their new female supervisor started to ask questions. And what happened? The company temporarily transferred the female supervisor. Just recently saw high seniority male coworkers putting in retirement papers they do not like the new managers all female.


It’s sad but my emotion is knowing I’m not alone but it still astounds me and the funny thing is I feel like we can’t have a conversation around it without being told too sensitive.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s sad but my emotion is knowing I’m not alone but it still astounds me and the funny thing is I feel like we can’t have a conversation around it without being told too sensitive.


It's not just women. When you belong to an ethnic group that is discriminated against, people who have not experienced discrimination think you are exaggerating when you mention something that happened to you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kevinaxx said:


> I had to google the me too movement. Again I think I’ve been very lucky in some respects. I’ve also been really annoyed in others and have had this discussion with my male colleague a few times and he’s the one that actually noticed and made a comment (some things really go over my head) and but then I start to notice. For example there was one guy who felt the way I spoke to him, his feelings were hurt. I didn’t curse at him, abuse him, but I did firmly point out that he fk up and rather big, and I don’t need him to continue to apologize, just make sure to get it right next time.
> 
> another one was more annoying was another guy was annoyed about how I spoke, yet when I got my male colleague on the line, he has the same tone if not more blunt and even sighed on the phone loudly in a signal just in case the guy couldn’t read his tone or facial expression over the phone…and the guy just happily (compared to me) went on… and I was confused…
> 
> a client, albeit sweet but annoying in the way he talked with me “jokingly” did not take me seriously (even though I did make him money I think he was more surprised then anything and probably regrets not putting more in). This colleague was trying to get rid of him and asked me if I wanted because he likes me but the only reason is because he thinks of me as a girl he can flirt with not a girl he will take seriously .  Colleague understood but I think if I had said yes he’d be very happy.
> 
> anyways, sometimes it’s hard to tell, some people don’t give a sht that I’m a girl. But, I run into instances where they do care and I wish they’d be more upfront about it then wasting my time.
> 
> eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.


Oaf, this whole time I thought you were a guy. Please accept my deepest sincere apologies.  The mistake is mine. Yes gender matters and so does looks. Anyone who is says otherwise is lying. I wish it didn't but they both play a factor in the workplace.


----------



## arnott

So I have my 2nd dose booked for July 24, and we don't know until we get there whether it will be Pfizer of Moderna!  I had Moderna for my first shot and my Mom just phoned me to tell me the WHO now advises against mixing vaccines?!    Now what do I do if I get there and they only offer Pfizer?  Walk out?  I don't think there is a way for me to phone and find out ahead of time which vaccine it will be.  Stress level rising!


----------



## HauteMama

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s sad but my emotion is knowing I’m not alone but it still astounds me and the funny thing is I feel like we can’t have a conversation around it without being told too sensitive.



Even worse is women censoring themselves because they assume they're being too sensitive. It is easier to believe you're being overly sensitive sometimes than it is to accept that even the men you thought you knew and thought you liked can be as biased and blind as the rest. Trying to be the "cool girl" keeps far too many women silent about the things they have laughed off and tried to ignore.


----------



## Kevinaxx

hermes_lemming said:


> Oaf, this whole time I thought you were a guy. Please accept my deepest sincere apologies.  The mistake is mine. Yes gender matters and so does looks. Anyone who is says otherwise is lying. I wish it didn't but they both play a factor in the workplace.


Oh I wouldn’t worry too much about it. Apparently the way I talk makes most people think I’m a guy…  especially when I’m on Reddit but I guess that’s also why I get those points and awards I wish I could trade for cold hard cash..

which for me is also annoying. What does it say when they automatically assume someone who speaks in certain categories male?  I suppose the same reason why most of the folks in finance are males…

unrelated, I was just catching up on the whole Rachel Nichols scandal… and at first, I thought to myself, want to give her some slack… then I thought about it really and her apology that really wasn’t an apology but standing firm while saying sorry for public purposes…

but back to when I thought deeper about her comments that she unknowingly recorded—why did she have to bring race into it? What’s worse, she talks about knowing how it feels from a female perspective but she as a female, is basically implying that her fellow colleague only got it because of her race, implies that Maria isn’t a good enough reporter perhaps?

the other way she could have approached it is telling the network that it’s hers in her contract and she doesn’t want the other gig they’re asking her to do so that she gives up that spot to Maria… which she planned to anyways but by saying what she did with lebron’s advisor!! Among others’ as well… she’s essentially playing the long game and planting seeds.

and instead of approaching Maria and to say hey did you know they were going to do this? I feel like as females we should work together in a male dominated field and provide a United front and try to really get to know her… instead of all this crap that’s coming out now.

well, it’s a long winded way of saying that sometimes it’s based on appearances and also sometimes there’s reasons behind it that we may not know, and maybe it’s a blend of both.

personally it’s both equally frustrating to me when people base it on appearances as much as people who use that as a reason as to why maybe they’re targeted.

its why sometimes some things fly over my head, because I don’t tend to read things the same as other people…literally you’d have to straight up say it to me (as the other rep did in my example and I have to then see how they are with other pple… if they were the same, I would have not thought it was based on sex but that they’re just that way to everyone)

but that’s also the same as those who read more before it’s plainly there (in the example of Rachel/Maria)… if Rachel had investigate further (the irony) instead of letting her personal feelings play into the conclusion she jumped into without any concrete factual evidence to back it up… well, yeah.


----------



## Kevinaxx

HauteMama said:


> Even worse is women censoring themselves because they assume they're being too sensitive. It is easier to believe you're being overly sensitive sometimes than it is to accept that even the men you thought you knew and thought you liked can be as biased and blind as the rest. Trying to be the "cool girl" keeps far too many women silent about the things they have laughed off and tried to ignore.


I’m… truly puzzled by this, perhaps we got our wires crossed? I may feel like it but it doesn’t mean I shy away from the conversations.. I don’t know if you’ve seen my history post, but I’m like that irl too.  

I believe in having the tough conversations if needed.


----------



## HauteMama

Oh, I didn't mean YOU, you! I meant the "you" in a general sense. Sorry about being unclear. I don't know you and thus cannot make assumptions about what you would discuss or not. But it is a problem I notice among a lot of women, younger women especially. I agree that having the tough conversations is often needed, but too many women would rather assume there isn't a problem than acknowledge that there is and be forced to reconcile the things they've experienced.


----------



## Kevinaxx

HauteMama said:


> Oh, I didn't mean YOU, you! I meant the "you" in a general sense. Sorry about being unclear. I don't know you and thus cannot make assumptions about what you would discuss or not. But it is a problem I notice among a lot of women, younger women especially. I agree that having the tough conversations is often needed, but too many women would rather assume there isn't a problem than acknowledge that there is and be forced to reconcile the things they've experienced.


And this is why I believe in open communication… and I’m not sure if it’s assumption there isn’t a problem, or perhaps they don’t believe there is… and that’s my personal (naive maybe) belief… no one (for the most part, psychopaths aside) really does things with the malicious intent… rather they believe in their perspective so how would you be able to have a genuine conversation if you’re not open to what the other side is thinking, to have that open communication and to speak with them not at them?

it definitely is easier said then done… and I definitely have learned from experience. It would have been easier imho if I was taught this in elementary.


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> So I have my 2nd dose booked for July 24, and we don't know until we get there whether it will be Pfizer of Moderna!  I had Moderna for my first shot and my Mom just phoned me to tell me the WHO now advises against mixing vaccines?!   Now what do I do if I get there and they only offer Pfizer? Walk out? I don't think there is a way for me to phone and find out ahead of time which vaccine it will be. Stress level rising!


I'm sorry, I don't know what to suggest. The WHO didn't say it was dangerous, just that it was untested. But all the vaccines haven't had long term testing, so we are all guinea pigs to a certain extent. I guess if it were me, I would probably get the shot anyway. I would assume I would have greater protection from 2 different vaccines than from having only one shot of a 2 shot vaccine. By the time Moderna may be made available to you, it might not be effective as a booster to the first shot. Canada is already taking a risk with people's lives by spacing out the second shot so far from the first one.


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> So I have my 2nd dose booked for July 24, and we don't know until we get there whether it will be Pfizer of Moderna!  I had Moderna for my first shot and my Mom just phoned me to tell me the WHO now advises against mixing vaccines?!    Now what do I do if I get there and they only offer Pfizer?  Walk out?  I don't think there is a way for me to phone and find out ahead of time which vaccine it will be.  Stress level rising!


I know how you feel, I went through the same. Didn’t know until I arrived which I would get. My first dose was Pfizer but I went ahead with the Moderna because they are such similar vaccines. Theresa Tam mixed her shots and so did PM Trudeau. So probably ok. I think it’s more the AZ and other shots which are a problem. You will probably be offered Moderna as there are more of them now. Good luck.


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> I know how you feel, I went through the same. Didn’t know until I arrived which I would get. My first dose was Pfizer but I went ahead with the Moderna because they are such similar vaccines. Theresa Tam mixed her shots and so did PM Trudeau. So probably ok. I think it’s more the AZ and other shots which are a problem. You will probably be offered Moderna as there are more of them now. Good luck.




Thank you.

I didn't know Trudeau mixed his shots too.  Which shot did he get 1st and 2nd?


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I didn't know Trudeau mixed his shots too.  Which shot did he get 1st and 2nd?


Trudeau got an AZ first and a Moderna second I think if I remember correctly. Thresa Tam got a Pfizer and then a Moderna. Supposedly the Pfizer and Moderna shots are almost identical and some people feel you may get more protection from mixing these two.


----------



## justwatchin

cheremushki said:


> So I've never had covid.
> 
> But I'm noticing lot of my coworkers and myself are feeling very very forgetful.  I'm not sure if work stress covid caused is the reason.  But in general it feels like... a brain fog?  Brain fart?  Whatever you call it..
> 
> I'm the the type of person who doesn't get stressed easy either.  I brush things off and just deal with onslaught of things.  But... just things feel... similar to the stress?  I'm not sure how to put it into words exactly..
> 
> Anyone going through same thing?


Yes! It’s pandemic fatigue


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what to suggest. The WHO didn't say it was dangerous, just that it was untested.  ... Canada is already taking a risk with people's lives by spacing out the second shot so far from the first one.


It's worked out in our favour, I think. We got 70% of the population with their first shot, instead of only  35% fully vaccinated. Now that there's more vaccine to arriving, those 70% can start getting their second shots.  As a country, our 7 day new infections average is about 500.  Not bad for a country of 35 million. Especially compared to the US numbers at 18,000 (as of July10), considering they have 10x the population.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> It's worked out in our favour, I think. We got 70% of the population with their first shot, instead of only  35% fully vaccinated. Now that there's more vaccine to arriving, those 70% can start getting their second shots.  As a country, our 7 day new infections average is about 500.  Not bad for a country of 35 million. Especially compared to the US numbers at 18,000 (as of July10), considering they have 10x the population.


The problem with the US, I think, is that everyone who wanted to be vaccinated has already gotten it. There is plenty of vaccine available but very few people are getting it now. I don't think we will ever achieve 70%.


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> It's worked out in our favour, I think. We got 70% of the population with their first shot, instead of only  35% fully vaccinated. Now that there's more vaccine to arriving, those 70% can start getting their second shots.  As a country, our 7 day new infections average is about 500.  Not bad for a country of 35 million. Especially compared to the US numbers at 18,000 (as of July10), considering they have 10x the population.


I just read you guys in B.C hit 80% with your numbers for vaccinated adults


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## cheremushki

justwatchin said:


> Yes! It’s pandemic fatigue


Haahha, what a timing.

Funny you just replied this...  I woke up this morning to my alarm clock very startled and very confused.  My coworker asked me "oh, did you think it was Saturday?" and I had to tell her no.. I was just startled and confused.  VERY.

I just had my vacation 2 weeks ago too.  And I'm already being very forgetful and feel like I need another vacation..


----------



## justwatchin

whateve said:


> The problem with the US, I think, is that everyone who wanted to be vaccinated has already gotten it. There is plenty of vaccine available but very few people are getting it now. I don't think we will ever achieve 70%.


Sadly I agree.


----------



## arnott

I mentioned back in January that my Thai friend who got Permanent Residency here and was supposed to start her new job in Canada in January was barred from getting on the plane  due to Covid restrictions.  Now she's finally able to come and will arrive July 20!  Surprised her job waited for her all this time!  She will have to quarantine for 2 weeks when she arrives.


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> I mentioned back in January that my Thai friend who got Permanent Residency here and was supposed to start her new job in Canada in January was barred from getting on the plane  due to Covid restrictions.  Now she's finally able to come and will arrive July 20!  Surprised her job waited for her all time time!  She will have to quarantine for 2 weeks when she arrives.


I’m surprised she got permanent residency! It’s super difficult from what I heard (maybe I’m wrong? Had a guy I was speaking to about two years ago from Europe try and getting work to sponsor him was not easy either).


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m surprised she got permanent residency! It’s super difficult from what I heard (maybe I’m wrong? Had a guy I was speaking to about two years ago from Europe try and getting work to sponsor him was not easy either).




Well she went to University here for a year (that's how we met) wonder if that helped.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> The problem with the US, I think, is that everyone who wanted to be vaccinated has already gotten it. There is plenty of vaccine available but very few people are getting it now. I don't think we will ever achieve 70%.



Same in the Uk we aren’t vaccinating under 18 and most young ones 18 and above won’t have it


----------



## pixiejenna

V0N1B2 said:


> I support these statements 100%
> 
> _Gorman, according to the Financial Times, said about his return-to-the-office plan, “If you can go into a restaurant in New York City, you can come into the office.”
> 
> “If you want to get paid New York rates, you work in New York.”
> 
> "Returning to the office was particularly important for junior members of staff who were training on the job. “[The office is] where we teach, where our interns learn. That’s how we develop people. Where you build all the soft cues that go with having a successful career that aren’t just about Zoom presentations.”_



I also agree with these statements. I was happy when our CEO didn’t let corporate work from home because those of us in the stores do not have that privilege. It of course changed after the first round of covid hit the office. They now have to report back to in person I then at the end of the summer. Het



mzbaglady1 said:


> eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.
> @Kevinaxx you are not wrong. Just remember what the Iron Lady went through. I have witness a whole team of men threaten to retire, transfer or quit because their new female supervisor started to ask questions. And what happened? The company temporarily transferred the female supervisor. Just recently saw high seniority male coworkers putting in retirement papers they do not like the new managers all female.



I’ve seen a huge swing in management in my 20 years in my company. Started as the ultimate boys club to 50+% in management being women. I still have a few sore losers who miss how it used to be, and they wonder why they never progress in their careers lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a few random things to post about. Last week I had to take my dad to the hospital for some testing downtown. The hospital required everyone able to to wear a mask. There were a few random people with them under the nose I felt like I saw more employees than patients with it under their nose. The only real mask free zone was the cafeteria for obvious reasons.

At work I’d say the greater majority of employees are mask free, we do have to sign a waiver and provide proof of being vaccinated. Our company still recommends wearing a mask even if vaccinated but will allow those who are to be mask free where it;s allowed by local laws. The biggest change is when I;m shopping the majority of people are not wearing masks and I;m one of the handful of people still wearing them. I;ve only gone mask free in a few situations, the 4th of July fireworks which was outside, the place I get my nails done it’s a small studio and at most 3 people working at a time, and getting facials. It kind of feels weird to not have one on. The other day I ran into potbelly’s to grab a sandwich to go and I didn’t even realize until I was in line I forgot to put my mask on, my face felt naked lol.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Same in the Uk we aren’t vaccinating under 18 and most young ones 18 and above won’t have it


I've met people of all ages who refuse to have it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I've met people of all ages who refuse to have it.


Same plus wearing a mask. Hardly anyone wears a mask now. The only ones who do are at my covid testing center. Everyone else is YOLO ing.


----------



## Liliuminella

I wanted to visit my family in Germany last year but couldn't due to covid and the flight restrictions.


----------



## Lake Effect

Kevinaxx said:


> eta— I feel like as a female there is a bit of expectation that if you’re firm you’re a B. If it’s a guy it’s expected. Maybe I’m tripping, hopefully someone will chime in and tell me I’m wrong and they’ve had an experience that is a complete 180 from mine.



Just adding a note here. My company was sold 3 years ago. At that time, I felt the prior owner, extremely cheap and a horrible business man ( you get the picture) had started me off at an extremely low base, given my experience and education. I tolerated it because the job gave me on-the-job industry training to branch out into a related field that I have not worked in, but could transfer my knowledge base and experience. Someone gave me advice that the best opportunity for a salary increase is with a change of jobs or re-negotiating a position when a company is purchased. The new owner was very interested in keeping me essentially due to the detailed nature of my work with the prior owner, who was moving with company and was still a rain maker.
When the time was right, about 5 months in, I requested a review. I had done role play lol with a good friend (male) who was essentially mentoring me in dealing with management. I had read the related chapter in "What Color is Your Parachute" on how to negotiate compensation.  The bottom line was that I had to really press the new owner to take my request seriously. I got all kinds of stall tactics. But I knew I had nothing to lose by asking. I was given a respectable increase.
Later in that year, our department was told in a meeting that our little group (from the old company) would be going through performance reviews in a few months. Time went by and crickets. So I requested a review, went through the formal process and again, pressed for a further increase based  on the work I brought to the table. I am not kidding, I don't have to rehash it, but I pulled out some moves that my dad taught me to use when buying a a car!!! I was basically being told, you do incredible work but we just don't pay that much for your position. I said,  then I appreciate your transparency, so I should begin think about where I want to be professionally in the medium to long run for the skill level I have been bringing to the table, etc.  And, after more back and forth, I did get a further increase, but wow, it left me wondering if I was the first woman who pushed back against the "we don't pay that much for your position" line. This guy can be extremely personable and boy, can I see him using that to his advantage when dealing with performance reviews, salaries, etc. with anyone. But I just wonder how he would have spoken to me if I was male.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lake Effect said:


> Just adding a note here. My company was sold 3 years ago. At that time, I felt the prior owner, extremely cheap and a horrible business man ( you get the picture) had started me off at an extremely low base, given my experience and education. I tolerated it because the job gave me on-the-job industry training to branch out into a related field that I have not worked in, but could transfer my knowledge base and experience. Someone gave me advice that the best opportunity for a salary increase is with a change of jobs or re-negotiating a position when a company is purchased. The new owner was very interested in keeping me essentially due to the detailed nature of my work with the prior owner, who was moving with company and was still a rain maker.
> When the time was right, about 5 months in, I requested a review. I had done role play lol with a good friend (male) who was essentially mentoring me in dealing with management. I had read the related chapter in "What Color is Your Parachute" on how to negotiate compensation.  The bottom line was that I had to really press the new owner to take my request seriously. I got all kinds of stall tactics. But I knew I had nothing to lose by asking. I was given a respectable increase.
> Later in that year, our department was told in a meeting that our little group (from the old company) would be going through performance reviews in a few months. Time went by and crickets. So I requested a review, went through the formal process and again, pressed for a further increase based  on the work I brought to the table. I am not kidding, I don't have to rehash it, but I pulled out some moves that my dad taught me to use when buying a a car!!! I was basically being told, you do incredible work but we just don't pay that much for your position. I said,  then I appreciate your transparency, so I should begin think about where I want to be professionally in the medium to long run for the skill level I have been bringing to the table, etc.  And, after more back and forth, I did get a further increase, but wow, it left me wondering if I was the first woman who pushed back against the "we don't pay that much for your position" line. This guy can be extremely personable and boy, can I see him using that to his advantage when dealing with performance reviews, salaries, etc. with anyone. But I just wonder how he would have spoken to me if I was male.


Funny, with salary negotiations in my experience male or female, they’re cheap (bigger corporations).  I’ve only had one go to bat for me and it was a male. He was awesome. Like a huge teddy bear. But maybe because he had promised higher (and failed) that I gave him a hard time and the colleague I mentioned earlier noticing how male colleagues would treat me vs him, told me much later this manager went to him and said “I think Kevina is mad at me…” because I really let him have it.

to be fair, I didn’t calculate and what he had said he could get me was almost 40% increase. He got me well above the internal 15% ceiling but not the original figure… he didn’t realize my base was that low… because the manager who hired me (female for what it’s worth) paid me really low. And you know what? She offered a male colleague who had my position 4 years prior (he of course has since gotten promotion) $6k more than me. FOUR YEARS AGO.

and that manager also in the next year, again went to bat for me and got me well above the 15% even though I didn’t get a promotion or anything (this was during my school full time so I didn’t want to focus on anything but basics at work).

he was a unicorn though. An absolute gem. One in a trillion.


----------



## Chagall

After all is said and done it’s still a man’s world. I have seen women put forward terrific ideas that were completely ignored only to see the identical idea accepted with flying colours from a male counterpart. The more things change, the more they stay the same. The pandemic has not helped women in any way either.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! And here we go AGAIN!! 26 cases and we get slammed into lockdown! FFS!

On our now 5th FULL LOCKDOWN!!!! All because 3 furniture delivery removal men came from the state next to my state and LIED about where they had been in my state!!! They told contact tracing that they had only been to two places when in fact it was more!! They locked down one housing block only to have more outbreaks happening at multiple places.

How the hell are you suppose to run a state that keeps going into lockdown every dam month??? We literally just came out of a 2 week lockdown only to be slammed into a 5 day lockdown. They want ZERO number of new cases before they will consider reopening next Tuesday night.

This is my 5th time I've had my optometrist appointment canceled. I desperately need new lenses and it takes 10 working days before I get my new glasses back - But I need my eyes checked first BEFORE they can order my new lenses! What a joke!

The state next to mine is an absolute disaster!! They are getting over 100+ new cases daily. Suffice to say their lockdown has been extended for another 2 weeks and I highly doubt they will have anywhere near zero number of cases in 2 weeks! And to add to that, STOP trying to sneak into our state to escape your lockdown????


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s awful @lovlouisvuitton I can’t imagine how frustrated you must be. Lockdowns until you have zero cases is extremely unrealistic for a goal.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pixiejenna said:


> That’s awful @lovlouisvuitton I can’t imagine how frustrated you must be. Lockdowns until you have zero cases is extremely unrealistic for a goal.



All because 3 MEN decided to LIE about where they went while traveling in this state, then went across into another state (SA) and spread the virus there too! 

It's hard, really hard for me mentally. You go through every emotion there is, anger, rage, frustration, fury, then you get the flip side of those, sad, upset, depressed, etc.. I'm SO sick and tired of my appointments always getting canceled, not just the optometrist but other appointments that I need too. You get to a point where you're too scared to make an appointment incase it gets canceled!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> Just adding a note here. My company was sold 3 years ago. At that time, I felt the prior owner, extremely cheap and a horrible business man ( you get the picture) had started me off at an extremely low base, given my experience and education. I tolerated it because the job gave me on-the-job industry training to branch out into a related field that I have not worked in, but could transfer my knowledge base and experience. Someone gave me advice that the best opportunity for a salary increase is with a change of jobs or re-negotiating a position when a company is purchased. The new owner was very interested in keeping me essentially due to the detailed nature of my work with the prior owner, who was moving with company and was still a rain maker.
> When the time was right, about 5 months in, I requested a review. I had done role play lol with a good friend (male) who was essentially mentoring me in dealing with management. I had read the related chapter in "What Color is Your Parachute" on how to negotiate compensation.  The bottom line was that I had to really press the new owner to take my request seriously. I got all kinds of stall tactics. But I knew I had nothing to lose by asking. I was given a respectable increase.
> Later in that year, our department was told in a meeting that our little group (from the old company) would be going through performance reviews in a few months. Time went by and crickets. So I requested a review, went through the formal process and again, pressed for a further increase based  on the work I brought to the table. I am not kidding, I don't have to rehash it, but I pulled out some moves that my dad taught me to use when buying a a car!!! I was basically being told, you do incredible work but we just don't pay that much for your position. I said,  then I appreciate your transparency, so I should begin think about where I want to be professionally in the medium to long run for the skill level I have been bringing to the table, etc.  And, after more back and forth, I did get a further increase, but wow, it left me wondering if I was the first woman who pushed back against the "we don't pay that much for your position" line. This guy can be extremely personable and boy, can I see him using that to his advantage when dealing with performance reviews, salaries, etc. with anyone. But I just wonder how he would have spoken to me if I was male.


This doesn't surprise me. I personally find myself clawing my way for every penny earned.


----------



## pixiejenna

lovlouisvuitton said:


> All because 3 MEN decided to LIE about where they went while traveling in this state, then went across into another state (SA) and spread the virus there too!
> 
> It's hard, really hard for me mentally. You go through every emotion there is, anger, rage, frustration, fury, then you get the flip side of those, sad, upset, depressed, etc.. I'm SO sick and tired of my appointments always getting canceled, not just the optometrist but other appointments that I need too. You get to a point where you're too scared to make an appointment incase it gets canceled!



Instead of punishing everyone they should hold them accountable for their actions, they should get jail time and hefty fines.


----------



## pukasonqo

lovlouisvuitton said:


> All because 3 MEN decided to LIE about where they went while traveling in this state, then went across into another state (SA) and spread the virus there too!
> 
> It's hard, really hard for me mentally. You go through every emotion there is, anger, rage, frustration, fury, then you get the flip side of those, sad, upset, depressed, etc.. I'm SO sick and tired of my appointments always getting canceled, not just the optometrist but other appointments that I need too. You get to a point where you're too scared to make an appointment incase it gets canceled!



I am in NSW and the lockdown has been extended to the end of July…mind you, my partner is the one doing the shopping, running errands ( I have MS and although vaccinated my current treatment has affected my inmune system) and comes home shocked at the amount of people either not wearing masks or wearing them on their chins although it is meant to be mandatory mask wear for all


----------



## arnott

My Mom is getting her first vaccine tomorrow!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Chagall said:


> After all is said and done it’s still a man’s world. I have seen women put forward terrific ideas that were completely ignored only to see the identical idea accepted with flying colours from a male counterpart. The more things change, the more they stay the same. The pandemic has not helped women in any way either.


100% agree, though I will always appreciate those who try and change that, I also recognize that there are a lot of bias out there. For example, I connected with someone the other day because she expressed to me that the folks who did her refi, assumed she was a man bc her and her husband name isn’t American and therefore if one wasn’t more open and aware, can mistaken her name for a males and her husband for a female.  They did this because her name was primary.

surprise surprise the coworker I was ranting about pings me and goes, the husband “wife’s name here” dropped off transfer paperwork… guess he read the name on the account and also assumed the primary would naturally be male.

ive had males on reddit assume I’m a male because of what I write, and even though at one point i had my face they probably assumed I was a male with a female avatar crush or didn’t even bother to look (also doesn’t help some guys will use their girlfriend pic as their avatar).

it’s really disappointing but not uncommon I suppose… but I’m still not accepting it (won’t make a huge stink either) but rather try and do my little part to make others realize females are just as strong or can be more so (and strong can be replaced by anything eg intelligent or vicious) as males.

and yes, corona really set back females unfortunately…


----------



## LemonDrop

@lovlouisvuitton I cannot imagine what you are going through.


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA. I haven't posted much in here recently. I have tried to enjoy life a bit these last few months. I think this fall is going to be bad and I am trying to breathe a bit before it hits.  You could see it in the reports earlier this year.  From India and Brazil about the children with Covid. Then reports from Michigan and Ontario Canada about young people and children. My best friend works in a children's hospital in the USA.  She said last year they had zero kids with Covid and now the hospital is filling up with cases. I also know 3 young people under age 25 with covid right now.

You can see what is going to happen in the USA. Most people have covid fatigue and cannot deal with kids at home for another school year. They are going to send kids back to school this fall and it is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LemonDrop said:


> @lovlouisvuitton I cannot imagine what you are going through.



Thank you!  Having a bad day today, just one of those days...

We had 5 cases on Thursday and 19 new cases on Friday???? Over 150+ exposed sites. Waiting this morning to hear what the number of new cases there were for Saturday (yesterday my time). It's Sunday morning here and just after 8.30am. It's not looking good at all and I can almost guarantee we will be locked down for a further 5 days, so we wouldn't reopen until 27th July, *IF* and only *IF* we have zero cases.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. I haven't posted much in here recently. I have tried to enjoy life a bit these last few months. I think this fall is going to be bad and I am trying to breathe a bit before it hits.  You could see it in the reports earlier this year.  From India and Brazil about the children with Covid. Then reports from Michigan and Ontario Canada about young people and children. My best friend works in a children's hospital in the USA.  She said last year they had zero kids with Covid and now the hospital is filling up with cases. I also know 3 young people under age 25 with covid right now.
> 
> You can see what is going to happen in the USA. Most people have covid fatigue and cannot deal with kids at home for another school year. They are going to send kids back to school this fall and it is going to be a nightmare.


NJ is not giving us the option for kids to stay home unfortunately.  I am very nervous sending them back in but know that they can’t stay home forever.


----------



## Chagall

Kevinaxx said:


> 100% agree, though I will always appreciate those who try and change that, I also recognize that there are a lot of bias out there. For example, I connected with someone the other day because she expressed to me that the folks who did her refi, assumed she was a man bc her and her husband name isn’t American and therefore if one wasn’t more open and aware, can mistaken her name for a males and her husband for a female.  They did this because her name was primary.
> 
> surprise surprise the coworker I was ranting about pings me and goes, the husband “wife’s name here” dropped off transfer paperwork… guess he read the name on the account and also assumed the primary would naturally be male.
> 
> ive had males on reddit assume I’m a male because of what I write, and even though at one point i had my face they probably assumed I was a male with a female avatar crush or didn’t even bother to look (also doesn’t help some guys will use their girlfriend pic as their avatar).
> 
> it’s really disappointing but not uncommon I suppose… but I’m still not accepting it (won’t make a huge stink either) but rather try and do my little part to make others realize females are just as strong or can be more so (and strong can be replaced by anything eg intelligent or vicious) as males.
> 
> and yes, corona really set back females unfortunately…


Women are definitely just as strong with very clever ideas! I have had to use a male to get my ideas across just in life in general, as they are more readily accepted. This is a man without an original thought in his head. It is painful to see him get full credit for my ideas and opinions.  Unfortunately it is often other women who give more credence to men, not just other men. We are fighting a proposal in our community that would have devastating effects (long story). I have contacted our elected officials and have been ignored, received no reply. I got my male partner to send off the identical points and ideas (literally copied my report) and he gets a lengthy reply congratulating HIM on his wonderful input with the assurance his points will be discussed during the next council meeting.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Chagall said:


> Women are definitely just as strong with very clever ideas! I have had to use a male to get my ideas across just in life in general, as they are more readily accepted. This is a man without an original thought in his head. It is painful to see him get full credit for my ideas and opinions.  *Unfortunately it is often other women who give more credence to men, not just other men. *We are fighting a proposal in our community that would have devastating effects (long story). I have contacted our elected officials and have been ignored, received no reply. I got my male partner to send off the identical points and ideas (literally copied my report) and he gets a lengthy reply congratulating HIM on his wonderful input with the assurance his points will be discussed during the next council meeting.


Your experiences initially made me  but then I love the creativity and positivity despite.

and the bold has been my experience as well, which makes me mad and sad…


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. I haven't posted much in here recently. I have tried to enjoy life a bit these last few months. I think this fall is going to be bad and I am trying to breathe a bit before it hits.  You could see it in the reports earlier this year.  From India and Brazil about the children with Covid. Then reports from Michigan and Ontario Canada about young people and children. My best friend works in a children's hospital in the USA.  She said last year they had zero kids with Covid and now the hospital is filling up with cases. I also know 3 young people under age 25 with covid right now.
> 
> You can see what is going to happen in the USA. Most people have covid fatigue and cannot deal with kids at home for another school year. They are going to send kids back to school this fall and it is going to be a nightmare.


Yes sadly many believe they magically dodged the bullet by not catching by now. So in their heads, if it hasn't happened regardless of their lifestyle, they believe it never will.

I posted about this affecting the young quite a whiles ago. It was wiping out children in China many months back. Btwn this and inflation... big sigh


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!  Having a bad day today, just one of those days...
> 
> We had 5 cases on Thursday and 19 new cases on Friday???? Over 150+ exposed sites. Waiting this morning to hear what the number of new cases there were for Saturday (yesterday my time). It's Sunday morning here and just after 8.30am. It's not looking good at all and I can almost guarantee we will be locked down for a further 5 days, so we wouldn't reopen until 27th July, *IF* and only *IF* we have zero cases.



So just updating this post:

We had 17 new cases recorded Saturday bringing the number of infected to 60 with over 40 thousand close contacts having to self isolate. No way, no how are we going to reopen on Tuesday at Midnight, which is tomorrow night my time. Sunday numbers of cases we will know later this morning. Monday morning here, way too bloody early in the morning for me! I should be in bed still!

Seriously, the state next to my state needs to get their bloody act together and stop trying to "Please' everyone and go on FULL lockdown and even when that was announced, it was met with extreme backlash. I mean, FFS! They still had retail stores open and people were working with symptom's and possibly infected everyone they came in contact with and you wonder why you are getting over 100+ new cases daily????? This is a PANDEMIC PEOPLE???? STOP PLAYING PEOPLE PLEASER AND GET THIS DAM VIRUS UNDER CONTROL!!  You made fun and made jabs, snarky comments at our state leader BUT at least he KNOWS what he's doing. You on the other hand are way out of your depth and are in crisis! Bloody stupid moron.  It's because of YOUR state we are in LOCKDOWN AGAIN??? Second time you have dropped the ball and caused an outbreak here???? You should be FIRED IMHO!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## AnnaHalina

Sending you all lots of love ladies ! I am based in the UK, Leicester - the first city in the UK to go into a local lock down. We will make it I am sure. If you are worried about recession\inflation I highly recommend watching “cycles of economic growth” by Ray Dalio on YouTube. It’s a great video as it explains where we are in a larger 8-80 year cycle and his voice is sooooo calming xx


----------



## AnnaHalina

pixiejenna said:


> I have a few random things to post about. Last week I had to take my dad to the hospital for some testing downtown. The hospital required everyone able to to wear a mask. There were a few random people with them under the nose I felt like I saw more employees than patients with it under their nose. The only real mask free zone was the cafeteria for obvious reasons.
> 
> At work I’d say the greater majority of employees are mask free, we do have to sign a waiver and provide proof of being vaccinated. Our company still recommends wearing a mask even if vaccinated but will allow those who are to be mask free where it;s allowed by local laws. The biggest change is when I;m shopping the majority of people are not wearing masks and I;m one of the handful of people still wearing them. I;ve only gone mask free in a few situations, the 4th of July fireworks which was outside, the place I get my nails done it’s a small studio and at most 3 people working at a time, and getting facials. It kind of feels weird to not have one on. The other day I ran into potbelly’s to grab a sandwich to go and I didn’t even realize until I was in line I forgot to put my mask on, my face felt naked lol.


Tell me about it ! Whenever I go to have my facial done I cannot help myself but to apologise for
Taking off my mask to the lady doing my facial, even though clearly she need to see my face lol - it’s just a second nature by now to wear my mask x (I hate the sweaty make up tho !)


----------



## AnnaHalina

HauteMama said:


> Even worse is women censoring themselves because they assume they're being too sensitive. It is easier to believe you're being overly sensitive sometimes than it is to accept that even the men you thought you knew and thought you liked can be as biased and blind as the rest. Trying to be the "cool girl" keeps far too many women silent about the things they have laughed off and tried to ignore.


 yes !!!! The truth xxx


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes sadly many believe they magically dodged the bullet by not catching by now. So in their heads, if it hasn't happened regardless of their lifestyle, they believe it never will.
> 
> I posted about this affecting the young quite a whiles ago. It was wiping out children in China many months back. Btwn this and inflation... big sigh


This is the scary thing. Magical thinking that we must be doing it right, whatever it is, if we haven't caught it by now.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> Women are definitely just as strong with very clever ideas! I have had to use a male to get my ideas across just in life in general, as they are more readily accepted. This is a man without an original thought in his head. It is painful to see him get full credit for my ideas and opinions.  Unfortunately it is often other women who give more credence to men, not just other men. We are fighting a proposal in our community that would have devastating effects (long story). I have contacted our elected officials and have been ignored, received no reply. I got my male partner to send off the identical points and ideas (literally copied my report) and he gets a lengthy reply congratulating HIM on his wonderful input with the assurance his points will be discussed during the next council meeting.


Hopefully your male partner will eventually make sure you get the credit that you deserve for your hard work.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Thank goodness I'm deciding to keep wearing my mask. When you have two high profile differences of opinion and the flip flopping of policy and mandates. Now looks like the infection numbers are high across the U. S. And look at the infection rate for the athletes for the Olympics.


----------



## hermes_lemming

They're not requiring vaccination amongst the Olympic athletes.  Oy vey


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> They're not requiring vaccination amongst the Olympic athletes.  Oy vey


Funny I heard that some athletes are saying that they are not sure if the vaccination will have a effect on their performance. And the infection rate is running rampant.


----------



## arnott

My Mom got Moderna yesterday!  I'm a little surprised since my Dad and other family members got both  shots at the same location and every time it was Pfizer!


----------



## Chanbal

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thank goodness I'm deciding to keep wearing my mask. When you have two high profile differences of opinion and the flip flopping of policy and mandates. Now looks like the infection numbers are high across the U. S. And look at the infection rate for the athletes for the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140840
> View attachment 5140841
> View attachment 5140842


I agree with Adams on this one. We know that it was a huge mistake not promoting the use of masks at the beginning of the pandemic (a big failure imo), and it is likely another big mistake not enforcing the continuation of indoor mask-wearing now. I'll keep wearing a mask in indoor settings, it's not a big deal.

"_Adams expressed regret that he and Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government's leading infectious disease expert, did not more strongly advocate mask-wearing at the beginning of the pandemic last year. Now he worries that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is repeating the mistake after it rolled back its guidelines for indoor mask-wearing._"









						Former surgeon general says CDC 'premature' to ease mask rules as delta variant spreads
					

Dr. Jerome Adams expressed regret over his dismissal of masks early in the pandemic and warned against repeating his mistake in the face of the highly transmissible variant.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Funny I heard that some athletes are saying that they are not sure if the vaccination will have a effect on their performance. And the infection rate is running rampant.


The first shot gave me a burst of energy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So we all saw this coming. Our lockdown has been extended, not sure until when as it will be announced later today. Ugh!

Unless NSW can get control of the virus, which is running rampant and getting 100+ new cases daily, this very well could be our "New normal." Just like last year when my state was in lockdown for 8 long months, there were people that tried and did get over the border just to escape our lockdown. The same thing could happen all over again with the roles reversed and people fleeing from NSW and coming into our state when we reopen. Currently that state is classified as a Hot zone tier 1 exposure state. So even if ONE person gets through who has the virus can very well put us back on lockdown. Having to live like this, is NOT living at all. We have the very real threat of being slammed back into lockdown at anytime. Doesn't matter which state now, just anyone who has the virus and spreads it through the community.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So we all saw this coming. Our lockdown has been extended, not sure until when as it will be announced later today. Ugh!
> 
> Unless NSW can get control of the virus, which is running rampant and getting 100+ new cases daily, this very well could be our "New normal." Just like last year when my state was in lockdown for 8 long months, there were people that tried and did get over the border just to escape our lockdown. The same thing could happen all over again with the roles reversed and people fleeing from NSW and coming into our state when we reopen. Currently that state is classified as a Hot zone tier 1 exposure state. So even if ONE person gets through who has the virus can very well put us back on lockdown. Having to live like this, is NOT living at all. We have the very real threat of being slammed back into lockdown at anytime. Doesn't matter which state now, just anyone who has the virus and spreads it through the community.


Is there another method being used to combat this in Australia? Is there not a huge vaccination drive going on? Is there still reluctance? I don't see a world that is Covid-free ever again..so it's difficult for me to wrap my head around the constant lockdowns being the only proposed method to control a virus that shows it's ability to adapt like a flu.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> Is there another method being used to combat this in Australia? Is there not a huge vaccination drive going on? Is there still reluctance? I don't see a world that is Covid-free ever again..so it's difficult for me to wrap my head around the constant lockdowns being the only proposed method to control a virus that shows it's ability to adapt like a flu.



I know and completely understand where you are coming from! They just keep banging on about how contagious this Delta strain is. They stopped returning travelers coming into my state and have reduced the number that are allowed to come back in. Hotel quarantine isn't working??? It's still getting out into the community even after the 14 days, they need to find a better solution to Hotel quarantine and/or extend the time from 14 days to 21 days.

I know my state (VIC) has being doing everything right and people are getting vaccinated everyday, thousand's and thousand's. I just watched the news this morning and _Some_ people had to wait for more then 9 hours just to get their jab! Same with getting tested, the ques and how long you have to wait is ridiculous! I know our state leader is trying to open more places for both.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I know and completely understand where you are coming from! They just keep banging on about how contagious this Delta strain is. They stopped returning travelers coming into my state and have reduced the number that are allowed to come back in. Hotel quarantine isn't working??? It's still getting out into the community even after the 14 days, they need to find a better solution to Hotel quarantine and/or extend the time from 14 days to 21 days.
> 
> I know my state (VIC) has being doing everything right and people are getting vaccinated everyday, thousand's and thousand's. I just watched the news this morning and _Some_ people had to wait for more then 9 hours just to get their jab! Same with getting tested, the ques and how long you have to wait is ridiculous! I know our state leader is trying to open more places for both.


Most governments have touted vaccines as the only way "out of" the pandemic, so hopefully if that's the route yours chooses..they become readily available. We had 6+ hours wait times when the vaccine roll out started here, now you can simply walk in (or make an appt) 
I have no clue how an economy survives with businesses closed for years at a time.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> I have no clue how an economy survives with businesses closed for years at a time.



It CANNOT! SO many businesses have gone under due to the lockdowns, they have lost everything, not only their source of income but their homes and cars too. And those who are employed in all the retail stores that have had to close have suffered just as much. Our state alone has lost trillions in revenue and tourism, not to mention the Government handouts for businesses, which doesn't even cover daily basic costs lost. All that has to be paid back and it will be at the cost of the average workers expense.


----------



## LemonDrop

Vaccines are incredibly effective against Delta variant. So why do we need to wear masks indoors?
					

L.A. County officials say with COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations growing, they hope reinstituting masking as a social norm will help reduce disease transmission.




					www.latimes.com
				




In USA LA County (Los Angeles CA) is requiring everyone to wear masks again indoors. This article states county officials say it's because unvaccinated people are not following the honor system protocol mandating they wear masks indoors. So officials are just mandating everyone wear one. vaccinated or not.  I am so tired.


----------



## FermiParadox

TC1 said:


> Is there another method being used to combat this in Australia? Is there not a huge vaccination drive going on? Is there still reluctance? I don't see a world that is Covid-free ever again..so it's difficult for me to wrap my head around the constant lockdowns being the only proposed method to control a virus that shows it's ability to adapt like a flu.


The problem is the Australian government lost their vaccine gamble. They mainly bet on AstraZeneca, Novavax and an inadequate supply of Pfizer. Vaccine supply will be plentiful from August onwards, but for now Australia is dead last in vaccinations in the OECD.

So we rely on primitive measures in the meantime ie lockdowns and scapegoating returning citizens and permanent residents (even though the current outbreak was not caused by returning citizens or permanent residents).

Usually lockdowns will last until all chains of transmission are traced and isolated. Elimination has so far been a pleasant side-effect of suppression. It’s really, really overdue to reassess this approach, however, without adequate vaccine supply, we’re in limbo.

Speaking of OECD, the Australian economy was least impacted by the pandemic. Contraction only lasted three months. Obviously this can’t continue with the current fortress Australia mentality.

TL;DR: There’s a shortage of vaccines.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Most governments have touted vaccines as the only way "out of" the pandemic, so hopefully if that's the route yours chooses..they become readily available. We had 6+ hours wait times when the vaccine roll out started here, now you can simply walk in (or make an appt)
> I have no clue how an economy survives with businesses closed for years at a time.


It unfortunately isn't. Some olympic athletes who were fully vaccinated are now reporting to test positive. 

As far as the economy is concerned,  the USD is steadily falling in value despite the governments efforts with assistance.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> Vaccines are incredibly effective against Delta variant. So why do we need to wear masks indoors?
> 
> 
> L.A. County officials say with COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations growing, they hope reinstituting masking as a social norm will help reduce disease transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In USA LA County (Los Angeles CA) is requiring everyone to wear masks again indoors. This article states county officials say it's because unvaccinated people are not following the honor system protocol mandating they wear masks indoors. So officials are just mandating everyone wear one. vaccinated or not.  I am so tired.


Just curious did you really, really expect this honor system to work? Fact I just came across an unmasked coworker not vaccinated. And I did ask no mask? Right now management can't challenge or ask about his vaccinated status. No I do not work in a hospital or medical facility.


----------



## LemonDrop

mzbaglady1 said:


> *Just curious did you really, really expect this honor system to work?* Fact I just came across an unmasked coworker not vaccinated. And I did ask no mask? Right now management can't challenge or ask about his vaccinated status. No I do not work in a hospital or medical facility.


Did I personally?   HaHa. Hell no. But, I am aggravated that it is the best our leaders could come up with and now they have no solid plan in place. I am also aggravated at half of my country so worried about health info in a vaccine passport app, or the ones who actually think there are microchips in the vaccine .

These same people will give some random game on Facebook every permission known to man so they can do a quiz like "what dog do I look like?".

These same people are on Tiktok which just changed their permissions recently to quote "TikTok just gave itself permission *to collect biometric data on US users*, *including 'faceprints and voiceprints'* A change to TikTok's U.S. privacy policy on Wednesday".

But no vaccine. Because it might track them.

I am sick of all of this. rant over. for now. okbye.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> It unfortunately isn't. Some olympic athletes who were fully vaccinated are now reporting to test positive.
> 
> As far as the economy is concerned,  the USD is steadily falling in value despite the governments efforts with assistance.


We all know you can be fully vaccinated and test positive. No vaccine is a silver bullet. If it keeps the hospitals ICU's from being overloaded, THAT was the goal. Covid is not going to be eradicated.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So it happened. The writing was on the wall. Our lockdown has been extended until the 27th July. So it will be 12 days if we don't reopen sooner.

Now you also have SA on a 7 day lockdown due to a cluster as from last night, this makes 3 Mainland Australian states out of 6 in LOCKDOWN?????? Half of the Australian STATES?????????

Just keep doing what you are doing and putting us on lockdown every single month because so far it seems that _some_ people just keep dropping the ball and it always ends up in a Lockdown at our expense. SMH.

Oh lordy please help us!

So SICK and tired of frigging lockdowns!!!!! Okay, end part of rant.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> We all know you can be fully vaccinated and test positive. No vaccine is a silver bullet. If it keeps the hospitals ICU's from being overloaded, THAT was the goal. Covid is not going to be eradicated.


Unfortunately the hospitals ICUs are filling up, due to the unvaccinated and break through cases.

Sad really.  If the countries timed their lockdowns and quarantines better in the past and possibly in unison, assuming everyone followed the rules, maybe we could have avoided another wave.

As for the athletes, my heart bleeds for them. They dedicated most of their life for this event, followed the rules and yet this happens.


----------



## pixiejenna

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just curious did you really, really expect this honor system to work? Fact I just came across an unmasked coworker not vaccinated. And I did ask no mask? Right now management can't challenge or ask about his vaccinated status. No I do not work in a hospital or medical facility.



This is why even though I am vaccinated I am still wearing my mask the majority of the time I leave my house. I feel lucky my work requires people who don’t want to wear a mask to sign a waiver and provide proof of vaccination.



hermes_lemming said:


> Unfortunately the hospitals ICUs are filling up, due to the unvaccinated and break through cases.
> 
> Sad really.  If the countries timed their lockdowns and quarantines better in the past and possibly in unison, assuming everyone followed the rules, maybe we could have avoided another wave.
> 
> As for the athletes, my heart bleeds for them. They dedicated most of their life for this event, followed the rules and yet this happens.



It is really sad for these athletes who’ve worked so hard to get to where they are and end up getting testing positive and are forced to sit out. It’s interesting that so many athletes who are vaccinated are testing positive for covid. They are the perfect example of basically being in prime physical shape and having the vaccine, and covid still prevails regardless. I wonder if those who tested positive had any symptoms or if the symptoms were so mild they didn’t think it was covid. I can’t imagine anything worse than being sick in a foreign country.


----------



## arnott

My Thai friend has arrived and is doing her 2 week quarantine at a government approved hotel!  We haven't seen each other since 2003!


----------



## GhstDreamer

hermes_lemming said:


> Unfortunately the hospitals ICUs are filling up, due to the unvaccinated and break through cases.
> 
> Sad really.  If the countries timed their lockdowns and quarantines better in the past and possibly in unison, assuming everyone followed the rules, maybe we could have avoided another wave.
> *
> As for the athletes, my heart bleeds for them. They dedicated most of their life for this event, followed the rules and yet this happens.*


My heart bleeds for Japan. Most of the citizens don't want the games to continue even their health officials. And for the IOC president to tell them condescendingly that it is a great sacrifice for the people - he doesn't give a cr*p about the citizens. No medal is worth the lives that will be lost or affected by the citizens. Japan is battling their 4th wave and they have very low vaccination rates.  As you can tell I am much against the Olympics being held this year and fully supported the anti-olympics movement that was in Tokyo (I have never been much of a fan as it is a highly politicized event and the tiny bump in tourism does not offset the money spent).


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> This is why even though I am vaccinated I am still wearing my mask the majority of the time I leave my house. I feel lucky my work requires people who don’t want to wear a mask to sign a waiver and provide proof of vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> It is really sad for these athletes who’ve worked so hard to get to where they are and end up getting testing positive and are forced to sit out. It’s interesting that so many athletes who are vaccinated are testing positive for covid. They are the perfect example of basically being in prime physical shape and having the vaccine, and covid still prevails regardless. I wonder if those who tested positive had any symptoms or if the symptoms were so mild they didn’t think it was covid. I can’t imagine anything worse than being sick in a foreign country.


Yea I went to the office yesterday because my computer died. Lol can't work remote without a functioning hardware.

The office only had a handful of people but it was really a social experiment.  There were those dressed to the nines, sans mask, acting like it's precovid. And there's the other half who just detested being there, trying to limit their exposure to others, wearing whatever they normally wear at home. I was schlepping around in my sweats as it was strictly a recon mission.

The highlight was a guy politely asking if he can join our magnanimous elevator (it was just myself and one other). I thought that was pure class. The only people wearing a mask was the front desk, security and yours truly.  Everyone else was free willy.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> My heart bleeds for Japan. Most of the citizens don't want the games to continue even their health officials. And for the IOC president to tell them condescendingly that it is a great sacrifice for the people - he doesn't give a cr*p about the citizens. No medal is worth the lives that will be lost or affected by the citizens. Japan is battling their 4th wave and they have very low vaccination rates.  As you can tell I am much against the Olympics being held this year and fully supported the anti-olympics movement that was in Tokyo (I have never been much of a fan as it is a highly politicized event and the tiny bump in tourism does not offset the money spent).


I was shocked to hear that there is no requirement for the competitors to be vaccinated. Most of Japan is unvaccinated so I agree, I feel very sorry for the citizens of Japan. Not requiring the competitors to be vaccinated is absolutely nuts.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I went to the office yesterday because my computer died. Lol can't work remote without a functioning hardware.
> 
> The office only had a handful of people but it was really a social experiment.  There were those dressed to the nines, sans mask, acting like it's precovid. And there's the other half who just detested being there, trying to limit their exposure to others, wearing whatever they normally wear at home. I was schlepping around in my sweats as it was strictly a recon mission.
> 
> The highlight was a guy politely asking if he can join our magnanimous elevator (it was just myself and one other). I thought that was pure class. The only people wearing a mask was the front desk, security and yours truly.  Everyone else was free willy.



I don’t blame you for wanting to go in and out as quickly as possible. It was kind of the guy at the elevator to ask about joining. It’s one of those things as someone who lives in the suburbs I don’t often go in elevators. And I feel like if I lived in a city this would be a daily task that would now give me anxiety. 



GhstDreamer said:


> My heart bleeds for Japan. Most of the citizens don't want the games to continue even their health officials. And for the IOC president to tell them condescendingly that it is a great sacrifice for the people - he doesn't give a cr*p about the citizens. No medal is worth the lives that will be lost or affected by the citizens. Japan is battling their 4th wave and they have very low vaccination rates.  As you can tell I am much against the Olympics being held this year and fully supported the anti-olympics movement that was in Tokyo (I have never been much of a fan as it is a highly politicized event and the tiny bump in tourism does not offset the money spent).



It is surprising to me that they even continued to hold them. I feel bad for the athletes who have trained so hard. But if I was one I wouldn’t feel comfortable traveling to this kind of event with so many other people involved even without audiences. Knowing that many are not vaccinated and no idea how much precautions other athletes may have taken. I didn’t know that Japan has a low vaccination rate that makes it even sadder to know that the citizens are being set up for a potential nightmare.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Went back to LV for the first time since January 2020!  The differences were, there was a short line outside the door.  Someone with an iPad comes up to you and asks if you have an appointment (I did not).  When you go in they ask you to sanitize your hands and a SA is ready for you!  That's is one thing I like!  Having an SA ready for you instead of going in and trying to get one's attention!  Here's what I got:


----------



## arnott

For those of you who wear rings, do you take your ring off before using hand sanitizer?  I took my ring off before using the sanitizer at LV, because I didn't know if it would do anything to my ring.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> For those of you who wear rings, do you take your ring off before using hand sanitizer?  I took my ring off before using the sanitizer at LV, because I didn't know if it would do anything to my ring.


I don’t - but I wear platinum or gold. I’m not sure if it would react with silver.  I keep my silver pieces away from the hand sanitizer


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> For those of you who wear rings, do you take your ring off before using hand sanitizer?  I took my ring off before using the sanitizer at LV, because I didn't know if it would do anything to my ring.



It is a good idea to remove rings before using hand sanitizer. Alcohol is corrosive and you don't want it to damage the finish of metals. Not to say I haven't forgotten to take off my rings a few times and it didn't hurt them, but I try not to do it.


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> For those of you who wear rings, do you take your ring off before using hand sanitizer?  I took my ring off before using the sanitizer at LV, because I didn't know if it would do anything to my ring.


I don’t take my rings off. My wedding set is platinum and I wear white gold on the other hand. They are fine. Too much fiddling around to take them off every time I use hand sanitizer. I do clean them regularly.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I don't wear any 'big/high' rings when I'm out and about, solely because of the sanitizer/soap situation.

In my own home however I have several small ring/jewellery stands throughout, in the bathrooms and kitchen, so anybody (it's usually me tbh ) can put one's rings on before washing one's hands if needbe. Muji does a lovely, little, inconspicuous, cheap as chips, glass round cone that does the very job.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

I gave up on wearing any of my nice rings during COVID, because of the frequent hand washing issue.  I wear only a simple gold wedding band.  On the other hand, I don't go out as much as I used to as well.


----------



## arnott

Cornflower Blue said:


> I don't wear any 'big/high' rings when I'm out and about, solely because of the sanitizer/soap situation.
> 
> In my own home however *I have several small ring/jewellery stands throughout, in the bathrooms and kitchen, so anybody (it's usually me tbh ) can put one's rings on before washing one's hands if needbe.* Muji does a lovely, little, inconspicuous, cheap as chips, glass round cone that does the very job.




Interesting, I've never heard of that idea before!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I’ve been to one LV recently and they limit the people in there. They ask how they can help you and you wait. I’m pretty sure it’s not due to Covid- mostly limiting you looking around, and limited items to view. Meanwhile our county has been pretty much open for almost a year. Hardly anyone wears masks anymore. And masks will be optional for schools.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to add I had my first dentist appointment since covid, nothing really changed much I did have to use a mouthwash for a minute prior to him starting work and they did a temp check. I had to rinse my mouth out with water after the mouthwash because my  tongue  was on fire. My dentist already wore both a mask and face shield while doing work prior to covid.


I’ve actually had three dentist appointments since Covid - cleaning and two checkups for phantom tooth pains lol! I needed to check in while sitting in my car and they send all the Covid/registration things electronically. It’s better than pre covid - no long waits in the first waiting room and then waiting in the chair!  less people and you get taken in right away. Same for the mammo.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend just returned from a work convention of 500 people.  She was one of the few that wore a mask. Why? Because she has many friends who are now really sick with covid (despite being fully vaccinated) and she didn't want to join the count. Personal attacks, racials comments (she is blonde hair, blue eyed), etc. She lamented "what happened to America"


----------



## Chagall

I just saw a replay of part of the Olympic 2020 opening ceremony (still being called 2020 due to the pandemic delaying it for a year). It was wonderful seeing our Canadian athletes representing our country. You can’t help but feel sorry for Japan. This is the first time they have hosted the summer games since 1964. I still can’t understand, though, why they didn’t insist on the participants being fully vaccinated. With all the preparations they went through to get to the games, I doubt many would have refused. Such a simple and obvious safety measure.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> I just saw a replay of part of the Olympic 2020 opening ceremony (still being called 2020 due to the pandemic delaying it for a year). It was wonderful seeing our Canadian athletes representing our country. You can’t help but feel sorry for Japan. This is the first time they have hosted the summer games since 1964. I still can’t understand, though, why they didn’t insist on the participants being fully vaccinated. With all the preparations they went through to get to the games, I doubt many would have refused. Such a simple and obvious safety measure.


Access to vaccines isn’t the same in all countries.  If they’d introduced such a rule lots of athletes/countries wouldn’t have been able to compete.  It’d be an Olympics for the first world.


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Access to vaccines isn’t the same in all countries.  If they’d introduced such a rule lots of athletes/countries wouldn’t have been able to compete.  It’d be an Olympics for the first world.


Exceptions have been made for many other reasons insofar as vacinations go. In most countries you can get jabs if you want. At the very least they could have insisted that if the vaccinations were available in the participants countries then it should be mandatory that they get them. Could the Olympic committee not have arraigned to have vaccinations available for all athletes.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> Exceptions have been made for many other reasons insofar as vacinations go. In most countries you can get jabs if you want. At the very least they could have insisted that if the vaccinations were available in the participants countries then it should be mandatory that they get them. Could the Olympic committee not have arraigned to have vaccinations available for all athletes.


Only a very small % of the population in Africa has had even one jab.  How do you suggest the Olympic committee transport and administer covid vaccinations to these athletes?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Only a very small % of the population in Africa has had even one jab.  How do you suggest the Olympic committee transport and administer covid vaccinations to these athletes?


The Olympic committee is very political and quite powerful. They have had a very long time to arrange this. I was suggesting countries with surplus could have made shots available onsite.So because a few countries can’t perhaps get shots the Olympic committee should throw up their hand and make it a free for all with no requirements for anyone to be vaccinated.. The athletes will be together for two weeks and then scatter to their respective countries around the globe in the middle of a world wide pandemic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One state in Lockdown is in real crisis!! They are banging on about that the only way to get rid of this virus and current outbreak is to be vaccinated??????
What are doing you ATM with the number of new daily cases being well over 100+ AND only HALF the state is in Lockdown (AFAIK)????? And you wonder why you are getting so many new cases daily. Are you even deep cleaning ANY shop/store that has been exposed???? So many in Hospital and in the ICU. You are way out of your depth and you need to be FIRED! FTLOG STOP playing "pleasing all the people in your party' and stuff everyone else!

FYI: That's Karma at work. Maybe next time you should keep your mouth shut about other states and how they go about their lockdowns. You should get the hint and Resign!


----------



## bag-mania

It's possible some of the athletes themselves could be balking at getting the vaccine. Most are extremely careful about what they put in their bodies. If they are suspicious of the vaccine at all they won't want to do it.


----------



## arnott

I get my second dose tomorrow and I'm stressed.  #1 I don't know if I'm getting Pfizer or Moderna, and #2 I heard the 2nd dose is worse and I'm worried about the side effects.  My Dad had a number to call to try to find out which vaccine it'll be and they said they honestly don't know and I won't know until I go there in person!


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> I get my second dose tomorrow and I'm stressed.  #1 I don't know if I'm getting Pfizer or Moderna, and #2 I heard the 2nd dose is worse and I'm worried about the side effects.  My Dad had a number to call to try to find out which vaccine it'll be and they said they honestly don't know and I won't know until I go there in person!


The second dose was nothing for me. I had mine at 9am then worked for 6-7hrs, drove out to the valley to my mum’s place to do a bunch of stuff for her, went to bed late, then played 18 holes of golf the next day.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chagall said:


> The Olympic committee is very political and quite powerful. They have had a very long time to arrange this. I was suggesting countries with surplus could have made shots available onsite.So because a few countries can’t perhaps get shots the Olympic committee should throw up their hand and make it a free for all with no requirements for anyone to be vaccinated.. The athletes will be together for two weeks and then scatter to their respective countries around the globe in the middle of a world wide pandemic.


Ok.  Have it your way.  A few countries can’t get shots…..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I get my second dose tomorrow and I'm stressed.  #1 I don't know if I'm getting Pfizer or Moderna, and #2 I heard the 2nd dose is worse and I'm worried about the side effects.  My Dad had a number to call to try to find out which vaccine it'll be and they said they honestly don't know and I won't know until I go there in person!


Second dose was not that different than the first for me.  I was a little more tired but that is it!  Sending


----------



## lorihmatthews

arnott said:


> I get my second dose tomorrow and I'm stressed.  #1 I don't know if I'm getting Pfizer or Moderna, and #2 I heard the 2nd dose is worse and I'm worried about the side effects.  My Dad had a number to call to try to find out which vaccine it'll be and they said they honestly don't know and I won't know until I go there in person!



It will be OK.  I was worried about my second dose too. I was tired and my arm swelled up/turned red but I iced it and it helped tremendously. That was near the end of May. I had the Moderna vax both times.


----------



## lorihmatthews

We were supposed to go back to the office after Labor Day but management has delayed it again. Now they're saying October, and in phases. I don't know where I'll be in the process. It looks as if they want us to work 3 days in office and 2 days remote max.


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> One state in Lockdown is in real crisis!! They are banging on about that the only way to get rid of this virus and current outbreak is to be vaccinated??????
> What are doing you ATM with the number of new daily cases being well over 100+ AND only HALF the state is in Lockdown (AFAIK)????? And you wonder why you are getting so many new cases daily. Are you even deep cleaning ANY shop/store that has been exposed???? So many in Hospital and in the ICU. You are way out of your depth and you need to be FIRED! FTLOG STOP playing "pleasing all the people in your party' and stuff everyone else!
> 
> FYI: That's Karma at work. Maybe next time you should keep your mouth shut about other states and how they go about their lockdowns. You should get the hint and Resign!


I don't think the deep cleanings do much. For awhile, they were stressing getting the virus from surfaces but I think that isn't the way most people get it.


----------



## FermiParadox

Chagall said:


> The Olympic committee is very political and quite powerful. They have had a very long time to arrange this. I was suggesting countries with surplus could have made shots available onsite.So because a few countries can’t perhaps get shots the Olympic committee should throw up their hand and make it a free for all with no requirements for anyone to be vaccinated.. The athletes will be together for two weeks and then scatter to their respective countries around the globe in the middle of a world wide pandemic.


1% of the African population has been vaccinated. I think it’s less than 20% for the Asian and South American populations. Which countries have excess vaccine supply? UK, US and I’m not aware of any others (but happy to be informed - maybe Canada?). And then the ethics of skipping fit, young and healthy athletes to the front of the vaccination line for a two week event is a bit distasteful.

I feel like I had to scrabble for a vaccine, despite living in a developed country (and obviously I’m super privileged and grateful to have actually received that vaccine). It’s easy to forget the rest of the world is crying desperately out for vaccines.

Really, the issue is the Olympics themselves. They should not be held.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> It's possible some of the athletes themselves could be balking at getting the vaccine. Most are extremely careful about what they put in their bodies. If they are suspicious of the vaccine at all they won't want to do it.



I believe that a big portion of the athletes who are not vaccinated chose not to for this reason. The potential of how it could affect their performance is unknown and if they did get it and didn’t preform well they’d always wonder if the vaccine played a roll in it. They may be open to receiving it after they are done with the olympics.




arnott said:


> I get my second dose tomorrow and I'm stressed.  #1 I don't know if I'm getting Pfizer or Moderna, and #2 I heard the 2nd dose is worse and I'm worried about the side effects.  My Dad had a number to call to try to find out which vaccine it'll be and they said they honestly don't know and I won't know until I go there in person!



Good luck that must be frustrating and anxiety building to not know which shot you’re going to get. I hope that you get the same brand as the first one. It’s hard to say how it will effect you everyone is different. I would recommend making a point to be hydrated and to move which ever arm you receive the shot in to minimize the soreness in it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> I don't think the deep cleanings do much. For awhile, they were stressing getting the virus from surfaces but I think that isn't the way most people get it.



It goes both ways from what I know, the worst being sneezing, coughing with droplets hanging in the air for longer periods. So those droplets have to land somewhere, on the floor, shelves, surfaces, etc.. AFAIK and from the news, all the exposed sites in my state have and/or are being deep cleaned. 

I suppose if you are looking to open a new business, a deep cleaning one ATM is a sure bet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

bag-mania said:


> It's possible some of the athletes themselves could be balking at getting the vaccine. Most are extremely careful about what they put in their bodies. If they are suspicious of the vaccine at all they won't want to do it.



Not Aussies! All have been vaccinated prior to leaving and well before they left, including team members and officials. 


Here's an article about Aussie teams: https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-04...ympics-team-vaccination-tokyo-games/100100420


----------



## pixiejenna

whateve said:


> I don't think the deep cleanings do much. For awhile, they were stressing getting the virus from surfaces but I think that isn't the way most people get it.



I agree at my work they stopped doing the deep cleanings a while ago. Initially it freaked me out but not so much any more. I think that catching it from surfaces is lower than previously thought. As long as you have good ventilation and a good hvac system and fans to help minimize the potential for breathing in droplets. That mixed in with routine cleaning of common areas, mask wearing, and hand washing are pretty effective.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

My states cases are going up again well over 1000+ cases a day, my guess it’s the result of 4th of July celebrations. Downtown CPS is going to require masks when school goes back in the fall. But nothing mandated for the state leaving schools to come up with their own plan. Some have come out saying no masks, some are debating with parents about it. One school district had over 2 hour meeting on the issues with both parents and students talking. One student said that science proves we don’t need masks and making them wear them is going against science. I’m sure her previous science teachers are ashamed that they passed her lol. I think that not having the state take a stance on the issue it forces school districts to waste a lot of time coming up with a plan, with a staff who is probably exhausted from the previous year and have fear of the new year.


----------



## rutabaga

lorihmatthews said:


> We were supposed to go back to the office after Labor Day but management has delayed it again. Now they're saying October, and in phases. I don't know where I'll be in the process. It looks as if they want us to work 3 days in office and 2 days remote max.


My work is also throwing around the 3/2 hybrid, but does three days in the office seem like too many days to you? We were allowed to wfh up to two days/week pre-pandemic. After wfh full time since March 2020 I’m disappointed that this is the best hybrid workplace arrangement management came up with. I could do my job going in once every two weeks, tbh.


----------



## whateve

rutabaga said:


> My work is also throwing around the 3/2 hybrid, but does three days in the office seem like too many days to you? We were allowed to wfh up to two days/week pre-pandemic. After wfh full time since March 2020 I’m disappointed that this is the best hybrid workplace arrangement management came up with. I could do my job going in once every two weeks, tbh.


I think too many workplaces are setting up these schedules to be fair to every employee instead of what is safest for everyone and what is necessary to get the job done. My daughter has been working from home since the beginning. In a few months they will want her to come in 4 days a week, not because it is necessary to do the job but just to make it fair to those employees who need to be onsite to do their jobs.

These companies could save money on facilities and utilities by allowing everyone who can work at home that wants to work at home continue to do so. It would also be safer all around for everyone.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I think many of the return back to work scheduled for September might be pushed back because of the delta variant. Apple was bringing back employees on a three day office and two days remote work schedule and the employees was not too happy about this.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

The firm who my son (in his twenties) works for, has said that employees can continue to work from home if they want to. 

He likes the fact that he has the choice, but also wants to be part of a work environment. He'd only just started work before all this kicked off. He feels very fortunate indeed that he's got a job that has enabled him to work through it all. Unfortunately this has not been the case for a lot of people.

It's been economically ruinous for many - I cannot imagine...


----------



## elvisfan4life

FermiParadox said:


> 1% of the African population has been vaccinated. I think it’s less than 20% for the Asian and South American populations. Which countries have excess vaccine supply? UK, US and I’m not aware of any others (but happy to be informed - maybe Canada?). And then the ethics of skipping fit, young and healthy athletes to the front of the vaccination line for a two week event is a bit distasteful.
> 
> I feel like I had to scrabble for a vaccine, despite living in a developed country (and obviously I’m super privileged and grateful to have actually received that vaccine). It’s easy to forget the rest of the world is crying desperately out for vaccines.
> 
> Really, the issue is the Olympics themselves. They should not be held.



Canada ordered more excess vaccines per head of population than anywhere

The US companies making Pfizer and Moderna are charging way way more than Astra Zeneca and the US has a huge supply of OAZ but not approved it or injected any into arms - a cycnic might think so they can let their companies make a fortune from this disaster ???

The UK is only vaccinating over 18s -a lot of other countries are vaccinating children (which our experts have not approved as they see the long term impact as a risk to them greater than the current risk of covid at their age) - Half of the remaining UK adult population (like me ) have had 2 doses of Oxford Astra Zeneca and despite all the scare stories we are happy to have had any vaccine provided free and 2 doses quickly jabbed into as many arms as possible however  most other countries are point blank refusing OAZ and it is being wasted  -if countries are crying out and desperate for vaccine they should accept what is on offer like I did - it is a crime for OAZ to be going to waste while people scrabble for the “better” vaccines


----------



## LVLoveaffair

hermes_lemming said:


> My friend just returned from a work convention of 500 people.  She was one of the few that wore a mask. Why? Because she has many friends who are now really sick with covid (despite being fully vaccinated) and she didn't want to join the count. Personal attacks, racials comments (she is blonde hair, blue eyed), etc. She lamented "what happened to America"


It’s been all over the news- vaccinated people getting the new variant (mostly England that I’ve seen) and testing positive/getting sick and even dying! They’re getting the booster shots ready - you need to wait six months though.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

lovlouisvuitton said:


> One state in Lockdown is in real crisis!! They are banging on about that the only way to get rid of this virus and current outbreak is to be vaccinated??????
> What are doing you ATM with the number of new daily cases being well over 100+ AND only HALF the state is in Lockdown (AFAIK)????? And you wonder why you are getting so many new cases daily. Are you even deep cleaning ANY shop/store that has been exposed???? So many in Hospital and in the ICU. You are way out of your depth and you need to be FIRED! FTLOG STOP playing "pleasing all the people in your party' and stuff everyone else!
> 
> FYI: That's Karma at work. Maybe next time you should keep your mouth shut about other states and how they go about their lockdowns. You should get the hint and Resign!


Unfortunately the virus will always be here - just like the Spanish Flu - H1N1. Eventually there will be herd immunity - unless people keep tweaking it


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVLoveaffair said:


> It’s been all over the news- vaccinated people getting the new variant (mostly England that I’ve seen) and testing positive/getting sick and even dying! They’re getting the booster shots ready - you need to wait six months though.



Our latest detailed figures for delta  published yesterday figures for 1 Feb to 19 July

Cases 
Aged under 50 - 205, 549 in total -119,063 unvaccinated 15,346 double vaccinated
(Balance in each cases had one jab only)

Aged over 50  23,379 total - 2,337 unvaccinated 13 427 double jabbed (but remember the % of over 50 unvaccinated is very low) 

Hospitalised 
Under 50 -2,327- 1,712 unvaccinated 140 double jabbed

Over 50-  1,365- 440 unvaccinated 703 double jabbed

Deaths
Under 50 - 45 - 34 unvaccinated 4 double jabbed 7 one jab only 

Over 50- 415 dead - 131 unvaccinated 64 one jab and 220 double vaccinated


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVLoveaffair said:


> Unfortunately the virus will always be here - just like the Spanish Flu - H1N1. Eventually there will be herd immunity - unless people keep tweaking it



The virus mutates so herd immunity is unlikely to be achieved


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Our latest detailed figures for delta  published yesterday figures for 1 Feb to 19 July
> 
> Cases
> Aged under 50 - 205, 549 in total -119,063 unvaccinated 15,346 double vaccinated
> (Balance in each cases had one jab only)
> 
> Aged over 50  23,379 total - 2,337 unvaccinated 13 427 double jabbed (but remember the % of over 50 unvaccinated is very low)
> 
> Hospitalised
> Under 50 -2,327- 1,712 unvaccinated 140 double jabbed
> 
> Over 50-  1,365- 440 unvaccinated 703 double jabbed
> 
> Deaths
> Under 50 - 45 - 34 unvaccinated 4 double jabbed 7 one jab only
> 
> Over 50- 415 dead - 131 unvaccinated 64 one jab and 220 double vaccinated



If you are over 55 it seems if you are unlucky enough to end up in hospital there is still a 30% death rate - I’m guessing it is predominantly the elder end of the range but it already feels like we have lost most of one or maybe even two of our elderly generations it’s so unbelievable sad and so much death was avoidable


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> The virus mutates so herd immunity is unlikely to be achieved


You might be right. I was thinking the other day, what could we have done differently to avoid this current state.  Unfortunately back then, it would have been impossible given the state of affairs back then. What we could have done would require a globally sequenced lockdown in the onset - to let this virus die out vs latch on and keep hitching rides and adjusting to avoid getting kicked off so to speak. If we did that back in March/April 2020, our current state would have been far different .


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> You might be right. I was thinking the other day, what could we have done differently to avoid this current state.  Unfortunately back then, it would have been impossible given the state of affairs back then. What we could have done would require a globally sequenced lockdown in the onset - to let this virus die out vs latch on and keep hitching rides and adjusting to avoid getting kicked off so to speak. If we did that back in March/April 2020, our current state would have been far different .



It’s easy to look back and see where we went wrong but no one knew what they were dealing with- we were unprepared- we had no PPE - we expected  a bad flu not a virus that systematically attacks every system of the body and leaves horrendous damage to heart brain kidneys liver as well as lungs - mistakes have been made in protecting livelihoods rather than lives and sadly greed has reared its ugly head


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> It’s easy to look back and see where we went wrong but no one knew what they were dealing with- we were unprepared- we had no PPE - we expected  a bad flu not a virus that systematically attacks every system of the body and leaves horrendous damage to heart brain kidneys liver as well as lungs - mistakes have been made in protecting livelihoods rather than lives and sadly greed has reared its ugly head


You misinterpreted what I said. I never said it was easy nor implied it. I even specifically said the effort alone is an impossible endeavor. 

I understand you are stressed because of what's going on as are others. And I'm also aware of the extent of this disease and how bad it was on the onset and is now. I'm also upset at the mistakes done (e.g. masks are useless). I was merely thinking outloud but will refrain so so as to avoid any misunderstanding in the future.


----------



## maris.crane

elvisfan4life said:


> Canada ordered more excess vaccines per head of population than anywhere



And this is where _context_ should be coming into play. Canada did not have the facilities retrofitted to make the COVID-19 vaccine in house, and we have a wide terrain of land and rural communities where vaccine deployment was going to be difficult. Of course we’d be ordering insane amount of vaccines on the world market!



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/domestic-vaccine-manufacturing-canada-1.6004427


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVLoveaffair said:


> Unfortunately the virus will always be here - just like the Spanish Flu - H1N1. Eventually there will be herd immunity - unless people keep tweaking it



Well this state is next to my state, so you can understand ALL of our fears for further Lockdowns due to people fleeing from that state into ours. It only takes ONE person who has the delta strain, then BAM! In lockdown we go again (still in lockdown ATM).
Currently their state leader is doing sweet FA! And has decided to let it run it's course and those in hospital and DIE from it are just collateral damage. Over 160+ in one day alone (Friday) and it's only going to increase as they are NOT in full lockdown. Only a couple of Government buildings and suburb's. What a joke!

Just keeps blabbering on about how everyone should be vaccinated because that's the answer for this current outbreak. I beg to differ.


----------



## V0N1B2

maris.crane said:


> And this is where _context_ should be coming into play. Canada did not have the facilities retrofitted to make the COVID-19 vaccine in house, and we have a wide terrain of land and rural communities where vaccine deployment was going to be difficult. Of course we’d be ordering insane amount of vaccines on the world market!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/domestic-vaccine-manufacturing-canada-1.6004427


True, and _ordered_ is not the same thing as _received_. Canada ordered/secured something like 100 million doses of the vaccine but they ordered them from Europe and weren’t considered a priority for delivery. 
This BBC article from February outlines how Canada was unable to actually get shots into arms.








						Why Canada is falling behind in Covid vaccinations
					

The country is lagging in its vaccination plans amid a delayed delivery of doses.



					www.google.ca
				



Luckily, now that Canada has finally received vaccines, they have really ramped up inoculations.


----------



## FermiParadox

lovlouisvuitton said:


> And has decided to let it run it's course and those in hospital and DIE from it are just collateral damage. Over 160+ in one day alone (Friday) and it's only going to increase as they are NOT in full lockdown. Only a couple of Government buildings and suburb's. What a joke!



More than a couple government buildings and suburbs are in lockdown. I’m pretty sure it’s hard to fit 6+ million people into a couple government buildings and suburbs. And those 6+ million are in full lockdown with the rest of the state subject to restrictions also. Plus there is zero merit to the claim that the Premier has decided to let the virus run its course and let people die.


----------



## LemonDrop

@LVLoveaffair    Interesting about the news on people with vaccinations dying. That is NOT reported on in the USA. All we read here is if you are vaccinated and you get Covid there is a good chance you won't even know. Thats why everyone is supposed to be cautious. They say most people vaccinated are not getting tested. And it's usually only when someone is REQuIRED to get tested that they will show positive and then realize they are carrying it. Every article I read here says 99% of the people in the hospital are unvaccinated. And they really try to impress that vaccinated people are not getting super sick and dying.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Again, the state next to my state is NOT on Full stage 4 Lockdown like we are? The whole of my state is in Lockdown stage 4 restrictions. Maybe _some_ people should try watching different news channels, just say 'in. 









						South-west Sydney could face tighter restrictions
					

South-west Sydney could be facing tougher restrictions as cases remain high in the region, while other parts of the city will see a relaxation of the health orders.




					www.skynews.com.au


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> @LVLoveaffair    Interesting about the news on people with vaccinations dying. That is NOT reported on in the USA. All we read here is if you are vaccinated and you get Covid there is a good chance you won't even know. Thats why everyone is supposed to be cautious. They say most people vaccinated are not getting tested. And it's usually only when someone is REQuIRED to get tested that they will show positive and then realize they are carrying it. Every article I read here says 99% of the people in the hospital are unvaccinated. And they really try to impress that vaccinated people are not getting super sick and dying.


I've been googling every few days to find out how effective the vaccines are against the variants, and seeing widely differing numbers. For example, this article says it is 88% effective against symptomatic disease:








						Two doses of Pfizer, AstraZeneca shots effective against Delta variant: study
					

Two doses of Pfizer (PFE.N) or AstraZeneca's (AZN.L) COVID-19 vaccine are nearly as effective against the highly transmissible Delta coronavirus variant as they are against the previously dominant Alpha variant, a study published on Wednesday showed.




					www.reuters.com
				



and this article says it is only 39% effective: https://www.cnbc.com/2021/07/23/del...ective-in-israel-prevents-severe-illness.html

I can't find any article that gives a number for how effective Moderna is against the delta variant except for one written in language I didn't understand.


----------



## arnott

I got my 2nd dose today!   I was stressed about which Vaccine it would be so I asked the guy outside which one it was.  He asked me, "Which one did you get first?"  And I said, "Moderna!"  And he said "Then you're getting Moderna again!" and gave me a yellow strip of paper for the Moderna.  If you were getting Pfizer you'd get a blue strip of paper!  So relieved I could get a matching Vaccine!  And it hurt less the second time!    I almost didn’t feel it!  I think it’s because the doctor who gave me the first dose just stabbed me, while the girl who gave me this dose was massaging my muscle as she was inserting the needle!  Oh and I remembered to ask for a sticker this time!  Otherwise they weren’t going to give it to me!  Here's a picture showing the different lines for Pfizer and Moderna!  Totally surprised they had both!


----------



## KittyKat65

Sadly, I am in Texas and work for a school district.  I have to go back to the campus in 2 weeks, even though I worked much better from home without constant distractions.  I have had both doses of the Pfizer vaccine and I am terrified.  I am also very, very, very angry at the anti-vaxxers in this state (and the country).  THEY are the ones who are causing this and we all have to suffer.  I am at the point, after 18 months, of not wanting to leave my house, but I am being forced to so that I can work in a school, around a student body that is less than 50% vaccinated, for a pittance just to keep my health insurance.  God bless America!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

hermes_lemming said:


> You misinterpreted what I said. I never said it was easy nor implied it. I even specifically said the effort alone is an impossible endeavor.
> 
> I understand you are stressed because of what's going on as are others. And I'm also aware of the extent of this disease and how bad it was on the onset and is now. I'm also upset at the mistakes done (e.g. masks are useless). I was merely thinking outloud but will refrain so so as to avoid any misunderstanding in the future.


Please carry on thinking outloud - I, for one, like to hear what people think/say about it all and appreciate reading all views


----------



## V0N1B2

LemonDrop said:


> @LVLoveaffair    Interesting about the news on people with vaccinations dying. That is NOT reported on in the USA. All we read here is if you are vaccinated and you get Covid there is a good chance you won't even know. Thats why everyone is supposed to be cautious. They say most people vaccinated are not getting tested. And it's usually only when someone is REQuIRED to get tested that they will show positive and then realize they are carrying it. Every article I read here says 99% of the people in the hospital are unvaccinated. And they really try to impress that vaccinated people are not getting super sick and dying.


It's not reported here, or the state of things in my province either.
Our daily numbers have been ticking upwards since most restrictions have been lifted (mask mandates, indoor functions over 50 people, unrestricted travel etc.) but the vast majority of infections are of the unvaccinated.  Hospitalizations are the lowest they've been in a year. 
"Health Minister Adrian Dix said on Friday that 78 per cent of new cases recorded between June 15 and July 15 were among unvaccinated people. Eighteen per cent were among people who had received one dose, while four per cent were among people who had been fully vaccinated."
Link to CBC story here:


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/covid-trend-july-1.6114731


----------



## FermiParadox

Meh, changed my mind.


----------



## FermiParadox

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Again, the state next to my state is NOT on Full stage 4 Lockdown like we are? The whole of my state is in Lockdown stage 4 restrictions. Maybe _some_ people should try watching different news channels, just say 'in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South-west Sydney could face tighter restrictions
> 
> 
> South-west Sydney could be facing tougher restrictions as cases remain high in the region, while other parts of the city will see a relaxation of the health orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skynews.com.au


Thank you for informing me about the lockdown I’m living through with an article which discusses lifting the level 4 lockdown to level 5 in the hardest hit areas and has nothing to do with your original points. Ok, now I can see why you might find this situation confusing. Here is the NSW government site so you can understand the lockdown better:









						COVID-19 (coronavirus)
					

Official NSW Government response to COVID-19: symptoms and testing, what you can and can't do under the rules, information for businesses plus the latest news and updates.




					www.nsw.gov.au
				



Here you can see it’s more than than just a couple government buildings and suburbs in stage 4 lockdown as you originally stated. You can also see the whole state is subject to restrictions, although admittedly some regional areas are not in stage 4. Or you can just smash out passive aggressive insults about not watching enough TV. Whatever.


----------



## Lake Effect

rutabaga said:


> My work is also throwing around the 3/2 hybrid, but does three days in the office seem like too many days to you? We were allowed to wfh up to two days/week pre-pandemic. After wfh full time since March 2020 I’m disappointed that this is the best hybrid workplace arrangement management came up with. I could do my job going in once every two weeks, tbh.





whateve said:


> I think too many workplaces are setting up these schedules to be fair to every employee instead of what is safest for everyone and what is necessary to get the job done. My daughter has been working from home since the beginning. In a few months they will want her to come in 4 days a week, not because it is necessary to do the job but just to make it fair to those employees who need to be onsite to do their jobs.
> 
> These companies could save money on facilities and utilities by allowing everyone who can work at home that wants to work at home continue to do so. It would also be safer all around for everyone.


My department is going to have us all (a relatively small group) come in at least once a week. Most of us have been coming in at least once a week already. I have been since last September, when it was more of less requested. It first was asked in July, but I put in a request, since I was in regular contact with my mother through the end of August, that I defer coming in until September and there was no issue. And then in the fall, it was dialed back, with complete wfh okayed. Prior to COVID-19 the management was resistant to allow wfh; obviously that all changed. Because many people like myself have long commutes, wfh was welcome and I think everyone in my department proved they were able to maintain productivity.

In not so many words, my manager more or less told me in my monthly review with her, it was for foster team building/morale in the department. Our work entails generating reports,  many with  hard deadlines. It can be a bit of a pressure cooker at times. On top of that many team members have at times voiced the work load is distributed unfairly.  Our management is big on us team members asking each other for help, which I get in theory. But I do think there are some logistical problems that need solving in addition to us a group being more cohesive.

Also, there is going to be a regular goofy sort of "team member spotlight" that is designed for us to share interesting tidbits that we care to about ourselves, also in the spirit of team building. Working remotely has killed that dead, imo.

Not related to the the topic is drama around one of my co-workers who is currently really unhappy with her work load and is really vocal about it. If she keeps up what she is doing she'll get herself fired. But she is making complaints about someone who has been completely wfh and I wonder if that is part of the push for ending total wfh for my team members. I feel the pressure of my workload at times, but I just I have my little self care routine / internal chat in place to handle those days. I have worked in some dysfunctional work places (and really most have a little dysfunction), and I have learned to recognize dysfunction versus stress (yes, they overlap) so I have learned how to not take things personally.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lake Effect said:


> My department is going to have us all (a relatively small group) come in at least once a week. Most of us have been coming in at least once a week already. I have been since last September, when it was more of less requested. It first was asked in July, but I put in a request, since I was in regular contact with my mother through the end of August, that I defer coming in until September and there was no issue. And then in the fall, it was dialed back, with complete wfh okayed. Prior to COVID-19 the management was resistant to allow wfh; obviously that all changed. Because many people like myself have long commutes, wfh was welcome and I think everyone in my department proved they were able to maintain productivity.
> 
> In not so many words, my manager more or less told me in my monthly review with her, it was for foster team building/morale in the department. Our work entails generating reports,  many with  hard deadlines. It can be a bit of a pressure cooker at times. On top of that many team members have at times voiced the work load is distributed unfairly.  Our management is big on us team members asking each other for help, which I get in theory. But I do think there are some logistical problems that need solving in addition to us a group being more cohesive.
> 
> Also, there is going to be a regular goofy sort of "team member spotlight" that is designed for us to share interesting tidbits that we care to about ourselves, also in the spirit of team building. Working remotely has killed that dead, imo.
> 
> Not related to the the topic is drama around one of my co-workers who is currently really unhappy with her work load and is really vocal about it. If she keeps up what she is doing she'll get herself fired. But she is making complaints about someone who has been completely wfh and I wonder if that is part of the push for ending total wfh for my team members. I feel the pressure of my workload at times, but I just I have my little self care routine / internal chat in place to handle those days. I have worked in some dysfunctional work places (and really most have a little dysfunction), and I have learned to recognize dysfunction versus stress (yes, they overlap) so I have learned how to not take things personally.


I’m not sure about others but when I wfh (rare these days) I tend to work longer. Vs I work at work it’s a hard stop of 8-5 or in my case 7-4. I don’t work 10 hours but rather 9 (don’t really take lunch break either) 

I read an article recently that mirrors that. For me, wfh doesn’t work. It’s too easy to answer yet another email. Finish another report.  At the office I shut down and go and that’s it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m not sure about others but when I wfh (rare these days) I tend to work longer. Vs I work at work it’s a hard stop of 8-5 or in my case 7-4. I don’t work 10 hours but rather 9 (don’t really take lunch break either)
> 
> I read an article recently that mirrors that. For me, wfh doesn’t work. It’s too easy to answer yet another email. Finish another report.  At the office I shut down and go and that’s it.


Yes, I have co-workers that tell me they often are working longer too when wfh. In my case, I have learned how to cut myself off  when I am wfh and in the office so it is not an issue. In part, I had a history of many years of working of staying too long at the office (the exodus occurred between 4 pm and 5 pm) because I really enjoyed the quiet. So I spent years working longer in the office it became a habit and the time came when I didn't like it, so I learned how to pick and choose when to work a little longer either at home or on site to complete something. Also with my current job, I have monthly check ins with my manager and since she is satisfied with my work in general, it taught me my boundaries timewise are okay. 
Our documents are in a shared drive, and I was looking at some of the time stamps! Now for all I know, a coworker may have worked out a little flex time to work in the evening if they needed time off during the day. So I try not to pay too much attention to how other people work.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just curious did you really, really expect this honor system to work? Fact I just came across an unmasked coworker not vaccinated. And I did ask no mask? Right now management can't challenge or ask about his vaccinated status. No I do not work in a hospital or medical facility.


I drove through a deep south touristy area,  and 99.999999% if not 100% of the extreme crowds inside the restaurants and bars and the streets were unmasked. I truly doubt they were all fully vaccinated.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, I have co-workers that tell me they often are working longer too when wfh. In my case, I have learned how to cut myself off  when I am wfh and in the office so it is not an issue. In part, I had a history of many years of working of staying too long at the office (the exodus occurred between 4 pm and 5 pm) because I really enjoyed the quiet. So I spent years working longer in the office it became a habit and the time came when I didn't like it, so I learned how to pick and choose when to work a little longer either at home or on site to complete something. Also with my current job, I have monthly check ins with my manager and since she is satisfied with my work in general, it taught me my boundaries timewise are okay.
> Our documents are in a shared drive, and I was looking at some of the time stamps! Now for all I know, a coworker may have worked out a little flex time to work in the evening if they needed time off during the day. So I try not to pay too much attention to how other people work.


I think for me it’s me personally. It’s hard to turn off as you mentioned and you learned how. I think I’m getting there but I like just the physical aspect of I have to go now at x especially last Thursday (Friday I worked from home) when a coworker I’m not fond of was wanting to keep talking to me and I had no polite excuse except he knows I leave by x because of the train. So in a way it keeps me honest vs there might be days where it’s tempting to stay longer (not for him but for something that seemingly important).

that Thursday as I was leaving by x, I realized I was so busy I didn’t have a chance to hear a vm a client left nor I had a chance to reply but it was somewhat time sensitive as they’re going to drop in tmr when I’m wfh and next week they’re out of town so I for the first time since my start date earlier last month, used my work cell to reply to them via email and to leave a vm. I don’t use work phone for anything but conference calls where I’m out of office walking (imho no better time to do so) and didn’t even want one but they kinda frost it on me. Another thing to easily get sucked into replying to folks on outlook or team…

I think I can shut off at wfh for the most part but making it an office thing only really kind of cements it for me. So even if it was an “emergency” I wouldn’t know and therefore wouldn’t feel bad. My manager isn’t a micromanager. Actually more absentee because there is a lot on their plate already. The good thing is this direct manager I report to isn’t cheap, just approved my iPad request np. The other manager under mine, I don’t report to, is the type to get the harsh tissue vs Kleenex brand. Unfortunately this manager is the ops so my plan is just to order things myself and to heck with it. Im not making clients use tissue that is sandpaper vs regular Kleenex (im not even talking about the upgrade one with lotion).


----------



## Lake Effect

Kevinaxx said:


> I think for me it’s me personally. It’s hard to turn off as you mentioned and you learned how. I think I’m getting there but I like just the physical aspect of I have to go now at x especially last Thursday (Friday I worked from home) when a coworker I’m not fond of was wanting to keep talking to me and I had no polite excuse except he knows I leave by x because of the train. So in a way it keeps me honest vs there might be days where it’s tempting to stay longer (not for him but for something that seemingly important).
> 
> that Thursday as I was leaving by x, I realized I was so busy I didn’t have a chance to hear a vm a client left nor I had a chance to reply but it was somewhat time sensitive as they’re going to drop in tmr when I’m wfh and next week they’re out of town so I for the first time since my start date earlier last month, used my work cell to reply to them via email and to leave a vm. I don’t use work phone for anything but conference calls where I’m out of office walking (imho no better time to do so) and didn’t even want one but they kinda frost it on me. Another thing to easily get sucked into replying to folks on outlook or team…
> 
> I think I can shut off at wfh for the most part but making it an office thing only really kind of cements it for me. So even if it was an “emergency” I wouldn’t know and therefore wouldn’t feel bad. My manager isn’t a micromanager. Actually more absentee because there is a lot on their plate already. The good thing is this direct manager I report to isn’t cheap, just approved my iPad request np. The other manager under mine, I don’t report to, is the type to get the harsh tissue vs Kleenex brand. Unfortunately this manager is the ops so my plan is just to order things myself and to heck with it. Im not making clients use tissue that is sandpaper vs regular Kleenex (im not even talking about the upgrade one with lotion).


Def a process. 
Omg, I so get what you mean, sandpaper tissues where just about any supermarket brand is a huge step up.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Our state leader announced yesterday that we are on track to REOPEN on Tuesday Midnight!!!!   Tomorrow night my time!

On the flipside he did state it would more then _likely be in stagers_. Ugh! The rally that happened here on Saturday in the City didn't help at all and they are waiting to see if we get a spike in new cases!!! Darn protesters!!! On that note, there was also a large rally in NSW! I'm an animal lover and owned 3 horses myself, so to see two men throwing punches and hitting horses (Mounted police) in the head goes against every fiber of my being!! Also throwing water bottles and pottered plants!!! Those pics of the poor horses have gone viral!! Understandable!! Acting like feral animals that they are. The horses were not harmed, thank goodness! They should get jail time IMHO and I sincerely hope they do!









						'You might not care about the rest of us': Premier's message for Sydney lockdown protesters
					

Premier Gladys Berejiklian says she is "utterly disgusted" by yesterday's anti-lockdown protest in Sydney's CBD, which saw protesters wrestle with police officers.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## KittyKat65

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Our state leader announced yesterday that we are on track to REOPEN on Tuesday Midnight!!!!   Tomorrow night my time!


Too soon.  Those protestors set Sydney back a good month or so.  My parents are in Sydney and we are all completely disgusted with these protestors.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I live in San Francisco and most stores don't require customers to wear a mask if they claim they are vaccinated, but the salespeople are wearing masks. When I went to my nail salon last weekend, they were requiring customers to wear masks and they did as well.


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> If you are over 55 it seems if you are unlucky enough to end up in hospital there is still a 30% death rate - I’m guessing it is predominantly the elder end of the range but it already feels like we have lost most of one or maybe even two of our elderly generations it’s so unbelievable sad and so much death was avoidable



Yes it's all still very scary and 60% of those in hospital in U.K. have been double jabbed! It doesn't seem the vaccination programme has been the way out the government hoped for and the easing of restrictions at this time is totally crazy imo .............I'm now more wary than ever with so many people throwing caution to the wind!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it's all still very scary and 60% of those in hospital in U.K. have been double jabbed! It doesn't seem the vaccination programme has been the way out the government hoped for and the easing of restrictions at this time is totally crazy imo .............I'm now more wary than ever with so many people throwing caution to the wind!


Correction!!!! I've just seen Sir Patrick Valance has retracted his remark that 60% of those in hospital are vaccinated! A bit of a bloomer.........60% are UNVACCINATED but it still means 40% aren't 

"Sir Patrick Vallance

@uksciencechief

Correcting a statistic I gave at the press conference today, 19 July. About 60% of hospitalisations from covid are not from double vaccinated people, rather 60% of hospitalisations from covid are currently from unvaccinated people"


----------



## Mulberrygal

and Prof Whitty has implied we could see restrictions in 5 weeks times. 

After all this time i just don't get why people can't see if they don't behave responsibly we'll all just have restrictions placed on us!

I made the mistake of having a day out at Longleat last Monday........some people were singing Freedom Day  There were signs up everywhere about still wearing masks if possible and social distancing markers were still in place but probably 95% weren't taking any notice. I heard one man say to his kid that distancing wasn't law anymore so he didn't have to worry how close he got. This was after Mum had tried to stop him kicking my husband's heels


----------



## Clearblueskies

I’m in the UK. There is the odd exception but most people are still wearing masks in shops.  One man in front of me (who wasn’t wearing a mask) even told the sales asst he felt embarrassed at not having brought a mask and would be wearing one next time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> I drove through a deep south touristy area,  and 99.999999% if not 100% of the extreme crowds inside the restaurants and bars and the streets were unmasked. I truly doubt they were all fully vaccinated.



Beale street ?? Thinking of other Deep South tourist areas ???


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it's all still very scary and 60% of those in hospital in U.K. have been double jabbed! It doesn't seem the vaccination programme has been the way out the government hoped for and the easing of restrictions at this time is totally crazy imo .............I'm now more wary than ever with so many people throwing caution to the wind!



I predicted another Boris disaster and we are only at the tip of the storm - will take weeks for the impact of Freedom day to be felt - Northern Ireland hospitals are overwhelmed already operations cancelled visiting cancelled and urgent appeals for off duty doctors and nurses to come in …. Here we go again


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> and Prof Whitty has implied we could see restrictions in 5 weeks times.
> 
> After all this time i just don't get why people can't see if they don't behave responsibly we'll all just have restrictions placed on us!
> 
> I made the mistake of having a day out at Longleat last Monday........some people were singing Freedom Day  There were signs up everywhere about still wearing masks if possible and social distancing markers were still in place but probably 95% weren't taking any notice. I heard one man say to his kid that distancing wasn't law anymore so he didn't have to worry how close he got. This was after Mum had tried to stop him kicking my husband's heels



I managed to get over to Ireland to see my mum in June first time in 15 months she was in hospital but still amazing to see her when I could - I haven’t gone out of the house since I got back again and I won’t until things improve again -I stayed in for 15 months so I could go see her in a lull ( last Christmas was too dangerous ) and I will do the same again now but this is going to be a bad storm this wave will go through until next spring again I fear


----------



## Chagall

Where I am wearing masks inside stores is practiced. Outside no one seems to be wearing masks. This is probable not necessary unless there is a crowd of people in close proximity!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> Beale street ?? Thinking of other Deep South tourist areas ???


No but very close!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

My take on the current situation with the Pandemic:

-the only way out is by vaccination
-two shots of any vaccine or combination thereof is highly effective
-it’s very unlikely you will catch this virus if you are fully vaccinated 
-if you happen to catch it, it will likely be mild

Life has to go on. We cannot live in paranoia and fear.
Live your life, but take sensible precautions. If you want to wear a mask and social distance do so, don’t worry about others opinions.
Anyone who refuses to be vaccinated, unless for medical or vaccines unavailability reasons, is in my opinion, foolish! That is their decision and they will have to live with the consequences. They will be unlikely, however, to spread it to the vaccinated.

I feel sorry for people who can’t get shots because it is unavailable, or because they have an underlying health condition that makes it unwise to get it, and for those too young to be vaccinated.

 I do not feel sorry for those who simply refuse to get it due to misguided beliefs.
JMO


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

KittyKat65 said:


> Too soon.  Those protestors set Sydney back a good month or so.  My parents are in Sydney and we are all completely disgusted with these protestors.



I'm don't live in Sydney, NSW, I'm in another state next to them. I also have relative's and Friends that live in Sydney, a few in the CBD and some way out in the boonies! I actually spoke to two people on Sunday, one relative and one BF, the relative that lives in the CBD said it's like a ghost town except for those waiting outside cafes all grouped together not lined up behind each other and no SD. One BF I spoke to said that they don't have many restrictions as they are way too far away, basically just wearing a mask and SD.

Our lockdown IS going to be in stages. We won't know until later today. More then likely just retail stores opening and some School years and maybe the no more then 5K limit from your home will be lifted to 20 or 25K limit. No-one knows, it's all guessing at this stage. 

Yes, the protesters. We had them here too. I mean, they knew we had a date about reopening and they just didn't GAF! *IF* we get a spike in cases due to them, then it's likely we won't reopen!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My fully vaccinated niece flew from California to Minnesota yesterday to visit her grandmother who is in hospice.  She started coughing on the plane, was tested at the airport on landing and has COVID.   Needless to say, her trip to visit Grandma is a disaster and she is quarantined with her Mom who is quarantining as well.  I  suspect the delta variant is so potent that even fully vaccinated people should still be wearing masks indoors.  We are not done with this pandemic yet.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> No but very close!!



I love Memphis my spiritual home


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> My take on the current situation with the Pandemic:
> 
> -the only way out is by vaccination
> -two shots of any vaccine or combination thereof is highly effective
> -it’s very unlikely you will catch this virus if you are fully vaccinated
> -if you happen to catch it, it will likely be mild
> 
> Life has to go on. We cannot live in paranoia and fear.
> Live your life, but take sensible precautions. If you want to wear a mask and social distance do so, don’t worry about others opinions.
> Anyone who refuses to be vaccinated, unless for medical or vaccines unavailability reasons, is in my opinion, foolish! That is their decision and they will have to live with the consequences. They will be unlikely, however, to spread it to the vaccinated.
> 
> I feel sorry for people who can’t get shots because it is unavailable, or because they have an underlying health condition that makes it unwise to get it, and for those too young to be vaccinated.
> 
> I do not feel sorry for those who simply refuse to get it due to misguided beliefs.
> JMO



Actually double vaccinated people are getting the delta variant and dying from it


----------



## elvisfan4life

Redbirdhermes said:


> My fully vaccinated niece flew from California to Minnesota yesterday to visit her grandmother who is in hospice.  She started coughing on the plane, was tested at the airport on landing and has COVID.   Needless to say, her trip to visit Grandma is a disaster and she is quarantined with her Mom who is quarantining as well.  I  suspect the delta variant is so potent that even fully vaccinated people should still be wearing masks indoors.  We are not done with this pandemic yet.



Yes delta is very virulent in my opinion no one should be flying the UK airports are like a Petri dish it seems everyone passing thought them are already infected or getting infected from the trip it was madness to allow holiday travel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

We have REOPENED!!!!!!!  Midnight last night!!!

We were being told it will be in stages, so no-one was expecting the announcement yesterday from our state leader that everything is REOPENING!!!!

9am this morning cannot come quick enough! So many appointments I need to reschedule! On the downside, traffic once more is going to be a nightmare. It also doesn't help when there are roadworks happening around every corner here ATM and in certain suburbs I travel to. Putting in a Sky rail, it's suppose to be completed by October. Hmm... And a new estate opening which has dragged on so far for 7 months??? It was suppose to be completed by April???? Still going! Ugh!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Redbirdhermes said:


> My fully vaccinated niece flew from California to Minnesota yesterday to visit her grandmother who is in hospice.  She started coughing on the plane, was tested at the airport on landing and has COVID.   Needless to say, her trip to visit Grandma is a disaster and she is quarantined with her Mom who is quarantining as well.  *I  suspect the delta variant is so potent that even fully vaccinated people should still be wearing masks indoors*.  We are not done with this pandemic yet.


The cdc just recommended folks wear masks indoors even if fully vaxxed


----------



## Redbirdhermes

hermes_lemming said:


> The cdc just recommended folks wear masks indoors even if fully vaxxed


Yep.  Some of us never stopped wearing them.  We never reached the vaccination levels necessary to stop, by their own reckoning.  And, young children are all unvaccinated.  I bet they will be shown to be spreaders of the variant, once the studies are done.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> We have REOPENED!!!!!!!  Midnight last night!!!
> 
> We were being told it will be in stages, so no-one was expecting the announcement yesterday from our state leader that everything is REOPENING!!!!
> 
> 9am this morning cannot come quick enough! So many appointments I need to reschedule! On the downside, traffic once more is going to be a nightmare. It also doesn't help when there are roadworks happening around every corner here ATM and in certain suburbs I travel to. Putting in a Sky rail, it's suppose to be completed by October. Hmm... And a new estate opening which has dragged on so far for 7 months??? It was suppose to be completed by April???? Still going! Ugh!


Congrats!! Finally!!!
Now go get em!! Hope you can go and get everything done!!!


----------



## bag-mania

This is such a sad story. I wish this man had had an open mind. The vaccines may not be perfect but they are the only thing that gives you a chance.










						California man who mocked vaccines on social media dies of COVID-19
					

Stephen Harmon, 34, died on Wednesday at Corona Regional Medical Center, about an hour east of Los Angeles. Prior to his hospitalization, Harmon shared a series of jokes on social media about vacci…




					nypost.com


----------



## lorihmatthews

bag-mania said:


> This is such a sad story. I wish this man had had an open mind. The vaccines may not be perfect but they are the only thing that gives you a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California man who mocked vaccines on social media dies of COVID-19
> 
> 
> Stephen Harmon, 34, died on Wednesday at Corona Regional Medical Center, about an hour east of Los Angeles. Prior to his hospitalization, Harmon shared a series of jokes on social media about vacci…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



In denial until his demise.


----------



## Aqua01

My daughter is 11 and going back to school (face to face, required) soon in August. There's currently no vaccine for children under 12,  but I've been wondering if it would be a bad idea to have her vaccinated? I had my 14 year old vaccinated at CVS and no proof of age was required. My daughter will be 12 in 6 months, and is there really any difference between an 11 and a half year old and a 12 year old? It's not like her body will be magically ready for the shot the day she turns 12? Obviously,  if she was any younger, I would not be contemplating this. I'm terrified that she'll catch Covid when school starts again in August, but I'm equally scared to put her in harm's way with a vaccine her body might not be ready for yet. Can I have your opinion?


----------



## bag-mania

Aqua01 said:


> My daughter is 11 and going back to school (face to face, required) soon in August. There's currently no vaccine for children under 12,  but I've been wondering if it would be a bad idea to have her vaccinated? I had my 14 year old vaccinated at CVS and no proof of age was required. My daughter will be 12 in 6 months, and is there really any difference between an 11 and a half year old and a 12 year old? It's not like her body will be magically ready for the shot the day she turns 12? Obviously,  if she was any younger, I would not be contemplating this. I'm terrified that she'll catch Covid when school starts again in August, but I'm equally scared to put her in harm's way with a vaccine her body might not be ready for yet. Can I have your opinion?



Pfizer and Moderna are currently running trials for children under 12. They are expected to be completed by mid-winter. 

For the sake of liability, if you take her to be vaccinated now I'm sure you will have to sign a consent form where you state that your daughter is over 12. Are you okay with signing a fib to get her vaccinated earlier? I'm not judging, some people have issues with that kind of thing and others don't.


----------



## Suncatcher

Aqua01 said:


> My daughter is 11 and going back to school (face to face, required) soon in August. There's currently no vaccine for children under 12,  but I've been wondering if it would be a bad idea to have her vaccinated? I had my 14 year old vaccinated at CVS and no proof of age was required. My daughter will be 12 in 6 months, and is there really any difference between an 11 and a half year old and a 12 year old? It's not like her body will be magically ready for the shot the day she turns 12? Obviously,  if she was any younger, I would not be contemplating this. I'm terrified that she'll catch Covid when school starts again in August, but I'm equally scared to put her in harm's way with a vaccine her body might not be ready for yet. Can I have your opinion?


In my jurisdiction there is a strict cut off for age (12) and it is verified because you have to show your health card if you have one or a letter from your doctor if you don’t have one. I think you are better holding off until she reaches the eligibility age especially since the vaccines are not currently authorized for under 12s. She is almost there!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Aqua01

bag-mania said:


> Pfizer and Moderna are currently running trials for children under 12. They are expected to be completed by mid-winter.
> 
> For the sake of liability, if you take her to be vaccinated now I'm sure you will have to sign a consent form where you state that your daughter is over 12. Are you okay with signing a fib to get her vaccinated earlier? I'm not judging, some people have issues with that kind of thing and others don't.


Yes,  signing that consent form before she's actually 12 is another thing that bothers me.
I've read about the trials, and at first it was anticipated to be done by September, but now I read that realisticly we should not expect any approved vaccines before 2022. With the winter looming and you know how kids are with keeping distance, this is a constant worry of mine. Even acquiring the best masks on the market for her still won't ease my fears.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I am


Aqua01 said:


> Yes,  signing that consent form before she's actually 12 is another thing that bothers me.
> I've read about the trials, and at first it was anticipated to be done by September, but now I read that realisticly we should not expect any approved vaccines before 2022. With the winter looming and you know how kids are with keeping distance, this is a constant worry of mine. Even acquiring the best masks on the market for her still won't ease my fears.


i completely understand being nervous!  I have 3 kids- 9, 6 and 4- and they will not be vaccinated until late 2021 at best.  Hopefully the vaccine for kids under 12 comes soon!


----------



## Aqua01

Suncatcher said:


> In my jurisdiction there is a strict cut off for age (12) and it is verified because you have to show your health card if you have one or a letter from your doctor if you don’t have one. I think you are better holding off until she reaches the eligibility age especially since the vaccines are not currently authorized for under 12s. She is almost there!


Thank you. I should wait, shouldn't I? I'll just sent her to school every day with the safest mask,  instructions, and a prayer.


----------



## bag-mania

Aqua01 said:


> Thank you. I should wait, shouldn't I? I'll just sent her to school every day with the safest mask,  instructions, and a prayer.



There is another option but I don’t know how you would feel about it. Have you looked into volunteering to be part of the trials? Then at least she would be monitored for a few months. They were still accepting volunteers for children under 12 as recently as a month ago.


----------



## Aqua01

bag-mania said:


> There is another option but I don’t know how you would feel about it. Have you looked into volunteering to be part of the trials? Then at least she would be monitored for a few months. They were still accepting volunteers for children under 12 as recently as a month ago.


It crossed my mind, my I've never given it serious thought. I'll discuss it with my husband. Thank you!


----------



## LemonDrop

elvisfan4life said:


> Actually double vaccinated people are getting the delta variant and dying from it


I really really would love to see info on this. Obviously a few people are going to die even when vaccinated. Just like with the regular flu. But I would love to see information that this is a major issue. A doctor from a local hospital just posted that the 2 local hospitals have a combined 188 covid positive patients with only 4 being vaccinated. I don't see where any significant number of vaccinated people are dying.


----------



## HauteMama

I teach, and our district was back in person last year, fully masked. We had several shut-downs of the high school and middle school, and almost every elementary classroom was forced to go virtual at some point (for two weeks if a child in the room or the teacher tested positive). We had a virtual option for parents who weren't comfortable sending their child back in person. We received notification in mid-July that we would be going back this fall with no mask requirement and no virtual option.

Given that the CDC has recommended that vaccinated adults wear masks indoors and that schools be masked in the fall, I wonder if our district will backtrack and require masks. Unfortunately, we live in a rural area with a lot of science-deniers, so most teens will likely not be vaccinated. And I live in a state that sued for the right to be stupid (Freedumb!), so the community will more than likely resist masking in the school. Our numbers are currently not high, although they have tripled since last week, so this isn't a promising trajectory. Oh, and as a staff, we're expected to march in a PARADE in September. Seriously?? If numbers weren't high enough before that to be worried, I'm sure that will help.


----------



## justwatchin

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m not sure about others but when I wfh (rare these days) I tend to work longer. Vs I work at work it’s a hard stop of 8-5 or in my case 7-4. I don’t work 10 hours but rather 9 (don’t really take lunch break either)
> 
> I read an article recently that mirrors that. For me, wfh doesn’t work. It’s too easy to answer yet another email. Finish another report.  At the office I shut down and go and that’s it.


I get this. I’ve actually been working from home since 2012 and was finding myself working longer and on weekends because my work environment was always there. Foolish on my part as I was not being paid overtime so of course my company couldn’t care less if I worked longer hours.
I had to adjust my mindset and just log off when my work day was done. My own well-being required this and I’m much happier.
I don’t miss the commute or the workplace; most of my team had been laid off. And while I never expected to deal with a pandemic in my lifetime, I’m beyond grateful that I wasn’t required to be in an office.
Embrace the work from home


----------



## KittyKat65

HauteMama said:


> I teach, and our district was back in person last year, fully masked. We had several shut-downs of the high school and middle school, and almost every elementary classroom was forced to go virtual at some point (for two weeks if a child in the room or the teacher tested positive). We had a virtual option for parents who weren't comfortable sending their child back in person. We received notification in mid-July that we would be going back this fall with no mask requirement and no virtual option.
> 
> Given that the CDC has recommended that vaccinated adults wear masks indoors and that schools be masked in the fall, I wonder if our district will backtrack and require masks. Unfortunately, we live in a rural area with a lot of science-deniers, so most teens will likely not be vaccinated. And I live in a state that sued for the right to be stupid (Freedumb!), so the community will more than likely resist masking in the school. Our numbers are currently not high, although they have tripled since last week, so this isn't a promising trajectory. Oh, and as a staff, we're expected to march in a PARADE in September. Seriously?? If numbers weren't high enough before that to be worried, I'm sure that will help.


This sounds familiar.  I work on a high school campus in Texas and there is no mask mandate and only 50% are vaccinated.  I am forced to go back in less than 2 weeks and my 17 year old son is currently in marching band summer "camp" around 250 students.  Ha, yep, Homecoming parade is a super-spreader event that my family is looking forward to (note: sarcasm), in addition to the round-the-clock rehearsals and weekend competitions in October . Having just said that, I appear to be the only parent/staff member with any concerns and I am fully vaccinated with Pfizer, as is my family.  Go Texas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> I love Memphis my spiritual home


Memphis has awesome BBQ!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

justwatchin said:


> I get this. I’ve actually been working from home since 2012 and was finding myself working longer and on weekends because my work environment was always there. Foolish on my part as I was not being paid overtime so of course my company couldn’t care less if I worked longer hours.
> I had to adjust my mindset and just log off when my work day was done. My own well-being required this and I’m much happier.
> I don’t miss the commute or the workplace; most of my team had been laid off. And while I never expected to deal with a pandemic in my lifetime, I’m beyond grateful that I wasn’t required to be in an office.
> Embrace the work from home


I actually just switched from OT eligible to not OT eligible earlier this year… and funny enough even with OT I would work much later and only report a fraction of the OT simply because I didn’t want to explain and if we were to be truly honest I spend a good deal of time here and there throughout the day doing other non-work things. But, they’d never know because they truly think what I have on my plate is a lot and that in of itself is the conundrum. I’ve learned the hard way that by doing something in ten minutes what people would think take 30 means that they’ll pile even more on you… and I can do so but then I’d be burned out. So I let them think I work crazy hours and that it’s really dedicated to work nonstop when in reality I just work better with lots of breaks in between. Helps me keep my sanity.

I definitely do take advantage of it here and there. I do take occasional wfh days when I have errands to run that can’t be done on the weekend.

but for the most part I like my set up. I am old enough where I’m still hungry but not desperate and I’m finally feeling comfortable with demanding more for myself


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> I really really would love to see info on this. Obviously a few people are going to die even when vaccinated. Just like with the regular flu. But I would love to see information that this is a major issue. A doctor from a local hospital just posted that the 2 local hospitals have a combined 188 covid positive patients with only 4 being vaccinated. I don't see where any significant number of vaccinated people are dying.



The UK


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> Memphis has awesome BBQ!!!



I know I want to be back on Beale street one day to have them all again


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> I really really would love to see info on this. Obviously a few people are going to die even when vaccinated. Just like with the regular flu. But I would love to see information that this is a major issue. A doctor from a local hospital just posted that the 2 local hospitals have a combined 188 covid positive patients with only 4 being vaccinated. I don't see where any significant number of vaccinated people are dying.


You know..I was just looking up cases in India (Delta origin point) So after the news pummeling us with the images of everyone fighting for oxygen, cases are WAY down. Even without vaccines. I'm so tired of the media spin on things and people regurgitating hysteria as fact.


----------



## mzbaglady1

TC1 said:


> You know..I was just looking up cases in India (Delta origin point) So after the news pummeling us with the images of everyone fighting for oxygen, cases are WAY down. Even without vaccines. I'm so tired of the media spin on things and people regurgitating hysteria as fact.


Now you don't hear India mentioned on your local news. It seems like a faucet was turned off and on with the media spin.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> I managed to get over to Ireland to see my mum in June first time in 15 months she was in hospital but still amazing to see her when I could - I haven’t gone out of the house since I got back again and I won’t until things improve again -I stayed in for 15 months so I could go see her in a lull ( last Christmas was too dangerous ) and I will do the same again now but this is going to be a bad storm this wave will go through until next spring again I fear



Thats really tough on you Elvis but glad you got to see your Mum.............I've been very careful but not needed to stay in all the time. During lockdown we'd always go out for a very long walk either in the countryside or by the sea/beach. I got all my grocery shopping online so didn't need to worry about visiting stores and still do.

I totally agree, cases are too high and hospitalisations and deaths are following. It's going to be bad as people were stupidly told it's "Freedom Day" and too many aren't bothering to give you space etc etc ☹️ We did start venturing out a bit more from May and have managed a few U.K. staycations but now the kids are off school we've stopped. I still don't want to eat out, visit a pub, shop and the theatre will be out for us I'm sure for years.

The way people are behaving probably means we are heading for huge problems in the autumn and winter just like last year!


----------



## Mulberrygal

LemonDrop said:


> I really really would love to see info on this. Obviously a few people are going to die even when vaccinated. Just like with the regular flu. But I would love to see information that this is a major issue. A doctor from a local hospital just posted that the 2 local hospitals have a combined 188 covid positive patients with only 4 being vaccinated. I don't see where any significant number of vaccinated people are dying.



Professor Valence, the U.K.'s chief scientific advisor gave stats that 40% of those in hospital with Covid in the U.K. are double vaccinated


----------



## chicklety

elvisfan4life said:


> I managed to get over to Ireland to see my mum in June first time in 15 months she was in hospital but still amazing to see her when I could - I haven’t gone out of the house since I got back again and I won’t until things improve again -I stayed in for 15 months so I could go see her in a lull ( last Christmas was too dangerous ) and I will do the same again now but this is going to be a bad storm this wave will go through until next spring again I fear



Friend - you finally were able to see your mother?! I am SO happy that I stumbled upon this post! How joyous! Wishing the best for her and you, keep us posted. I didn't realize that she was in IRL - is this where you/she are from? I love all things Irish, such a beautiful country. Take care - start planning your next trip to her!


----------



## jellyv

Mulberrygal said:


> Professor Valence, the U.K.'s chief scientific advisor gave stats that 40% of those in hospital with Covid in the U.K. are double vaccinated


Not so, it's *just under 15%.* And the takeaway about effectiveness remains unchanged.

"Sir Patrick Vallance, the UK’s chief scientific adviser, has announced that around 40% of people being admitted to hospital with COVID in the UK have been vaccinated. And according to the latest Public Health England data, around *15%** of** those being hospitalised have had two doses of a coronavirus vaccine. At first glance, this rings very serious alarm bells, but it shouldn’t. The vaccines are still working very well."*









						COVID: the reason cases are rising among the double vaccinated – it's not because vaccines aren't working
					

Most people being hospitalised with COVID-19 in the UK have had both vaccine doses, but this is to be expected as vaccination rates rise.




					theconversation.com
				












						Double vaccinated people do not make up 60% of Covid-19 hospitalisations - Full Fact
					

Sir Patrick Vallance, the government’s chief scientific adviser, has corrected comments he made at a press conference.




					fullfact.org


----------



## elvisfan4life

chicklety said:


> Friend - you finally were able to see your mother?! I am SO happy that I stumbled upon this post! How joyous! Wishing the best for her and you, keep us posted. I didn't realize that she was in IRL - is this where you/she are from? I love all things Irish, such a beautiful country. Take care - start planning your next trip to her!




Thank you and yes I am Irish the trip meant 12 hours each way on a ferry triple masked in a cabin trying to keep away from anyone - sprayed it thoroughly end from end and didn’t sleep it was amazing to see mum even though it was masked and gloved in hospital


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Mulberrygal said:


> Thats really tough on you Elvis but glad you got to see your Mum.............I've been very careful but not needed to stay in all the time. During lockdown we'd always go out for a very long walk either in the countryside or by the sea/beach. I got all my grocery shopping online so didn't need to worry about visiting stores and still do.
> 
> I totally agree, cases are too high and hospitalisations and deaths are following. It's going to be bad as people were stupidly told it's "Freedom Day" and too many aren't bothering to give you space etc etc ☹ We did start venturing out a bit more from May and have managed a few U.K. staycations but now the kids are off school we've stopped. I still don't want to eat out, visit a pub, shop and the theatre will be out for us I'm sure for years.
> 
> The way people are behaving probably means we are heading for huge problems in the autumn and winter just like last year!



What is the right thing to do? 

I’m in the UK and since the very first lockdown I’ve only mostly stayed at home. Avoiding crowds, everything. Didn’t go to pubs, restaurants see friends even after the first lockdown lifted. Or did anything during the holiday season. Then we went into second and third lockdown and even then all I did was stay at home. Only walks here and there with one friend And grocery store runs (I never managed to get slots for online delivery).

I’m now double vaccinated and I still worry about the cases. I’ve now started going out for drinks here and there with small groups of friends, in relatively quiet places. I had my first dinner in a restaurant last weekend. It felt good to be out. I’m masked up and cautious. I have taken the tube A few times. ive mostly felt safe doing so people around me are all masked up and following the guidelines. I have no plans for staycations or holidays, everywhere I turn my friends are all off booking holidays and staycations. I know I can’t live like this much longer, but at the same time I want to be careful. I’m beginning to think we have to learn to live with the virus, it’s just not going to go away anytime soon.

I genuinely don’t know what is the right thing anymore. I used to think those going off to pubs, restaurants were too in a rush, but now I want to do the same. Also, here in London we forget not everyone has nice homes, there are many that live in tough conditions and they need to go out.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Thats really tough on you Elvis but glad you got to see your Mum.............I've been very careful but not needed to stay in all the time. During lockdown we'd always go out for a very long walk either in the countryside or by the sea/beach. I got all my grocery shopping online so didn't need to worry about visiting stores and still do.
> 
> I totally agree, cases are too high and hospitalisations and deaths are following. It's going to be bad as people were stupidly told it's "Freedom Day" and too many aren't bothering to give you space etc etc ☹️ We did start venturing out a bit more from May and have managed a few U.K. staycations but now the kids are off school we've stopped. I still don't want to eat out, visit a pub, shop and the theatre will be out for us I'm sure for years.
> 
> The way people are behaving probably means we are heading for huge problems in the autumn and winter just like last year!



The more of us that are sensible and realise that being jabbed is only one tool in the armoury needed against covid the better I’m fed up of people thinking because they are double vaccinated life can go back to normal - it can’t - look at our hospitals again filling up with covid cases again - we need masks and social distancing - one way in shops etc I’m not going out unless I absolutely have to and keep well away from everyone


----------



## daisychainz

Mulberrygal said:


> Professor Valence, the U.K.'s chief scientific advisor gave stats that 40% of those in hospital with Covid in the U.K. are double vaccinated


The failure stats are right there with 40% still getting it with a single dose in the UK. Get the vaccine and still get covid?!?! And apparently people with the doses can still reinfect others anyway if they get the virus again. They are beginning to mandate it in the USA (take it or lose your job) because so many people don't want it. They are already talking about booster 3 and 4, so this seems like a never ending cycle of shots. I got the 1st shot and never went back. My family is mad but I could care less, as it turns out I'm in the majority, as only 49% of USA has full vaccination.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

daisychainz said:


> The failure stats are right there with 40% still getting it with a single dose in the UK. Get the vaccine and still get covid?!?! And apparently people with the doses can still reinfect others anyway if they get the virus again. They are beginning to mandate it in the USA (take it or lose your job) because so many people don't want it. They are already talking about booster 3 and 4, so this seems like a never ending cycle of shots. I got the 1st shot and never went back. My family is mad but I could care less, as it turns out I'm in the majority, as only 49% of USA has full vaccination.


Vaccines were never meant to be 100% effective. Also, like any drug, it isn’t a like of like behavior from a person to person. Also you don’t know when they were infected. They may have been infected before the vaccine kicked in. The fact that only 15% are only hospitalized that are double vaccinated is encouraging news.
The more people are vaccinated the more the more cases will go up for those that are vaccinated. It’s not a like for like comparison vs those that are unvaccinated. If you’re young vs older and double vaccinated, the older person is still more likely to get COVID. The idea is that vaccines prevent severe case for you and for those around you.
It has always been stated that vaccines do not prevent transmission. Unlike the flu, you normally know when you have it and don’t easily transmit it (unless you’re stupid and go out) to other people, some people choose to take the flu vaccine. Some take it every year because there are new strains,  its mainly to protect the person. In this case COVID is a bit more serious, people can be asymptomatic and transmit COVID to other people without knowing they are transmitting it, COVID vaccines protect you and those that you may come in contact with. There are people that are immunocompromised but we wouldn’t know that. Like the flu the virus mutates and likely need to take boosters. I don’t like needles but if it means I protect my friend or someone I come close to I can live with that. I don’t think I can live with knowing that I am unvaccinated and could be transmitting the virus (if say I’m asymptomatic) to the bar or restaurant staff that are serving me.

Personally, I feel lucky to have had my vaccines. If we trust banks, advisors that help us with our money,  food manufacturers and restaurants with the food we consume and then I will trust science and researchers that have trained years and years to learn and discover new treatments for the various diseases.


----------



## Chagall

Last year everyone was longing for the time we could get vaccinated. Now many have decided to doubt the effectiveness of the vaccines. People may be contacting COVID after the vaccines because they were careless on the way to get the shot, or didn’t wait the two (at least) weeks for the immunity to kick in, before going out and about again. No vaccine is 100% as so many posters have stated. No vaccines in history has been 100% effective but boy oh boy did they work. They have saved mankind’s necks many times in the past. Wallowing in gloom and doom and suspicion ain’t going to cut it. We had better all get our shots and start believing in them or god help the world.


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> The more of us that are sensible and realise that being jabbed is only one tool in the armoury needed against covid the better I’m fed up of people thinking because they are double vaccinated life can go back to normal - it can’t - look at our hospitals again filling up with covid cases again - we need masks and social distancing - one way in shops etc I’m not going out unless I absolutely have to and keep well away from everyone


Exactly, my thoughts entirely. We need the vaccine, masks, social distancing, hand washing and the works imo to be able to live with this. I believe they did away with masks and social distancing just to appease pubs and restaurant........so they could jam them full again. They obviously need to get the economy going again but it's just too soon IMO, too many people just don't give Covid a second thought. The government have put the onus back onto us just like they did at the very beginning and we all know how that turned out!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

daisychainz said:


> The failure stats are right there with 40% still getting it with a single dose in the UK. Get the vaccine and still get covid?!?! And apparently people with the doses can still reinfect others anyway if they get the virus again. They are beginning to mandate it in the USA (take it or lose your job) because so many people don't want it. They are already talking about booster 3 and 4, so this seems like a never ending cycle of shots. I got the 1st shot and never went back. My family is mad but I could care less, as it turns out I'm in the majority, as only 49% of USA has full vaccination.


I'd just get the second shot


----------



## whateve

Cornflower Blue said:


> I'd just get the second shot


There is no point in getting the first shot if you aren't going to follow through and get the second.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Exactly, my thoughts entirely. We need the vaccine, masks, social distancing, hand washing and the works imo to be able to live with this. I believe they did away with masks and social distancing just to appease pubs and restaurant........so they could jam them full again. They obviously need to get the economy going again but it's just too soon IMO, too many people just don't give Covid a second thought. The government have put the onus back onto us just like they did at the very beginning and we all know how that turned out!



The % of UK people who wash their hands after using the toilet was disgustingly low I recall when disclosed last year  - people had to be taught how to wash their hands here fgs - sadly since freedom day ( I have another f name for it ) those people will have gone back to their old disgusting ways I mean how hard is it to at least wash your hands???


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Lollapalooza crowds make me cringe. It looks like the same pics as the basketball finals that were in my state.......Between the outside crowds and the parade, who knows the numbers that will come from that. I wish they had controlled the crowds more..


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What is going on in Florida? The number of cases each day is shocking!


----------



## KittyKat65

whateve said:


> There is no point in getting the first shot if you aren't going to follow through and get the second.


Exactly!  Save the dose for the people who want it and believe in the science.

I am so over people right now


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> The % of UK people who wash their hands after using the toilet was disgustingly low I recall when disclosed last year  - people had to be taught how to wash their hands here fgs - sadly since freedom day ( I have another f name for it ) those people will have gone back to their old disgusting ways I mean how hard is it to at least wash your hands???



That's disgusting, no wonder germs spread so easily, like you say, how easy is it just to wash your hands! and that's the adults  I can't imagine what their kids are like and I expect they're all going into public loos and places!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

daisychainz said:


> The failure stats are right there with 40% still getting it with a single dose in the UK. Get the vaccine and still get covid?!?! And apparently people with the doses can still reinfect others anyway if they get the virus again. They are beginning to mandate it in the USA (take it or lose your job) because so many people don't want it. They are already talking about booster 3 and 4, so this seems like a never ending cycle of shots. I got the 1st shot and never went back. My family is mad but I could care less, as it turns out I'm in the majority, as only 49% of USA has full vaccination.





Cornflower Blue said:


> I'd just get the second shot



Absolutely! What's the big deal about getting shots? you're in and out in minutes and it's only twice a year! If you're not worried about yourself or getting Covid or long Covid I'd be thinking of protecting my family. Everyone rushes off to get vaccines if needed in the past for foreign travel.

I'm eagerly waiting for my 3rd dose and feel relieved to hear the U.K. will start to roll them out next month. I wouldn't want to be going into the autumn/winter without one. I feel lucky and privileged to live in a country that is making it so easy to get vaccinate against this...........I'm more than happy to do whatever is necessary to increase my chances of never getting Covid.


----------



## sdkitty

Mulberrygal said:


> Absolutely! What's the big deal about getting shots? you're in and out in minutes and it's only twice a year! If you're not worried about yourself or getting Covid or long Covid I'd be thinking of protecting my family. Everyone rushes off to get vaccines if needed in the past for foreign travel.
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting for my 3rd dose and feel relieved to hear the U.K. will start to roll them out next month. I wouldn't want to be going into the autumn/winter without one. I feel lucky and privileged to live in a country that is making it so easy to get vaccinate against this...........I'm more than happy to do whatever is necessary to increase my chances of never getting Covid.


I guess these people feel either they are not high risk, or they are afraid the shot will make them sick or the really stupid ones think they will be microchipped


----------



## KittyKat65

Not getting a shot that is free and readily available is selfish.

In Austin there are 6 ICU beds left as of this afternoon (9 taken TODAY!).  6!  At this point send them home with a bottle of Ibuprofen, and certainly don't give them free healthcare, unless they are vaccinated.  There are no beds for people with any other medical emergencies because the selfish are taking them all.  I am so beyond pissed off at anti-vaxxers and their lame, conspiracy theory excuses.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I live in a state where masking is optional in most places although new Covid cases are going up rapidly.  I encouraged a very nice older male employee(around 50ish) at a store to wear a mask by sharing a current graph of Florida's covid cases and info about the Delta variant.  He immediately went to get his mask to put it on. He told me he was vaccinated but wasn't quite sure whether to mask or not.
I later told this story to my DH, and he told me to be very careful since non maskers could actually be extreme anti-maskers.
At the time though,   all I could think was that this very nice man could contract Covid, and I felt compelled to encourage him to mask.


----------



## whateve

In Israel they are giving people third shots because they say the vaccine's effectiveness has been wearing off. I haven't heard anything in the US about giving people third shots. They have plenty of vaccine available so I wish they would tell us if we need a third shot and let us get it if we should. 

I haven't heard anything about how long the Moderna vaccine lasts vs Pfizer. Most of the information we hear is about Pfizer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittyKat65 said:


> Not getting a shot that is free and readily available is selfish.
> 
> In Austin there are 6 ICU beds left as of this afternoon (9 taken TODAY!).  6!  At this point send them home with a bottle of Ibuprofen, and certainly don't give them free healthcare, unless they are vaccinated.  There are no beds for people with any other medical emergencies because the selfish are taking them all.  I am so beyond pissed off at anti-vaxxers and their lame, conspiracy theory excuses.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> In Israel they are giving people third shots because they say the vaccine's effectiveness has been wearing off. I haven't heard anything in the US about giving people third shots. They have plenty of vaccine available so I wish they would tell us if we need a third shot and let us get it if we should.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about how long the Moderna vaccine lasts vs Pfizer. Most of the information we hear is about Pfizer.



There is nothing official yet but it is expected that elderly people and those with compromised immune systems who were vaccinated back in December and January will be advised to get a booster in September/October. For those of us who got the vaccine a few months later, that would mean around the end of the year.

Keep in mind new versions of the vaccine are in development  and being tested to keep up with the ever changing variants. So waiting a little might be better in the long run.


----------



## buffalogal

Fully vaccinated for a few months now and just had to go to Vegas for a trade show last week Thurs-Fri. First in-person event of this size in 16+ months. Been traveling a little personally (weekend driving trips, no big crowds) and still masking in most indoor public areas. Vegas re-implemented its indoor mask mandate starting Friday and the show chose to just do it that day and allow no masks for vaccinated people Thursday. So that means no masks because the unvaccinated were not checked. I wore mine both days anyway but almost no one else did. I have a lot of long-time industry friends who I hadn’t seen in 2 years who wanted to hug and get in my face and it was so anxiety-producing since I don’t know most of their vax statuses. Only had one bad guy (who I didn’t know) come over and go on a rant about how he lied on his health check-in and will “never get their jab” because it is a “BLM Antifa mind control device” that will be gone in “three months once they get what they want” … I could have tried harder to understand that insane logic if he wasn’t coughing on us so I shouted at him to please go away.

Now I just get to hope I did enough to stay healthy while I was there. Don’t want breakthrough Covid or to infect anyone else!


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What is going on in Florida? The number of cases each day is shocking!



Florida has the new variant B1.621 from Columbia - it’s rampant in Spain now too and has been introduced to the Uk by travel sigh - I think this could be the new really nasty one 

The numbers in this report are way out of date cases in the UK have grown and are in all 4 countries England Scotland Wales and Northern Ireland I have a bad feeling about it - most US cases seem to be Florida


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> That's disgusting, no wonder germs spread so easily, like you say, how easy is it just to wash your hands! and that's the adults  I can't imagine what their kids are like and I expect they're all going into public loos and places!!



Exactly this is why I don’t even do day trips - I won’t use a loo at a service station or any public place


----------



## elvisfan4life

KittyKat65 said:


> Not getting a shot that is free and readily available is selfish.
> 
> In Austin there are 6 ICU beds left as of this afternoon (9 taken TODAY!).  6!  At this point send them home with a bottle of Ibuprofen, and certainly don't give them free healthcare, unless they are vaccinated.  There are no beds for people with any other medical emergencies because the selfish are taking them all.  I am so beyond pissed off at anti-vaxxers and their lame, conspiracy theory excuses.



Northern Ireland currently has the worse infection rates in the Uk their hospitals are under immense pressure - organ transplants being cancelled and viable organs thrown away cancer operations cancelled bed and intensive care full and we aren’t at the peak yet there - it’s the country with the lowest uptake of vaccination in young people they don’t give a damn


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Exactly this is why I don’t even do day trips - I won’t use a loo at a service station or any public place


I've had an aversion to public restrooms my entire life. When I was a child, I wouldn't use them at school, no matter how much I had to go. I still hate using them but sometimes you can't help it. I use paper towels to touch the door handles.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mulberrygal

bag-mania said:


> There is nothing official yet but it is expected that elderly people and those with compromised immune systems who were vaccinated back in December and January will be advised to get a booster in September/October. For those of us who got the vaccine a few months later, that would mean around the end of the year.
> 
> Keep in mind new versions of the vaccine are in development  and being tested to keep up with the ever changing variants. So waiting a little might be better in the long run.


In U.K. the roll out for Booster/3rd does will start next month from September. I don't expect it will take anywhere near as long to get going as it did last time now they've streamlined it. There were hardly any doses given in our area in December, it really kicked off in January and started very slowly. Our town was way behind as we have an elderly population, one of the oldest in the country.  

I'm in phase 2 so if I get mine my November I'll be well chuffed. 


			https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/wp-content/uploads/sites/52/2021/07/C1327-covid-19-vaccination-autumn-winter-phase-3-planning.pdf


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> In Israel they are giving people third shots because they say the vaccine's effectiveness has been wearing off. I haven't heard anything in the US about giving people third shots. They have plenty of vaccine available so I wish they would tell us if we need a third shot and let us get it if we should.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about how long the Moderna vaccine lasts vs Pfizer. Most of the information we hear is about Pfizer.


they've talked about it in the states for the past month of so.  long story short - pfizer says its necessary cuz of the waning strength over time but the US govt says otherwise. regarding moderna vs pfizer - this also has been advertised but for only fleetingly


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I've had an aversion to public restrooms my entire life. When I was a child, I wouldn't use them at school, no matter how much I had to go. I still hate using them but sometimes you can't help it. I use paper towels to touch the door handles.


same - moreso as an adult.  i'd just hold it in until i got back home


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> There is nothing official yet but it is expected that elderly people and those with compromised immune systems who were vaccinated back in December and January will be advised to get a booster in September/October. For those of us who got the vaccine a few months later, that would mean around the end of the year.
> 
> Keep in mind new versions of the vaccine are in development  and being tested to keep up with the ever changing variants. So waiting a little might be better in the long run.


yea i'll be waiting in front of the line.  i caught this twice and the last time was nasty. and i'm immune compromised.  i really rather not catch it a third time if i can help it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

elvisfan4life said:


> Florida has the new variant B1.621 from Columbia - it’s rampant in Spain now too and has been introduced to the Uk by travel sigh - I think this could be the new really nasty one
> 
> The numbers in this report are way out of date cases in the UK have grown and are in all 4 countries England Scotland Wales and Northern Ireland I have a bad feeling about it - most US cases seem to be Florida
> View attachment 5154347


Another variant. This seems never ending...I am hoping the vaccines still protect with these other variants...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> In U.K. the roll out for Booster/3rd does will start next month from September. I don't expect it will take anywhere near as long to get going as it did last time now they've streamlined it. There were hardly any doses given in our area in December, it really kicked off in January and started very slowly. Our town was way behind as we have an elderly population, one of the oldest in the country.
> 
> I'm in phase 2 so if I get mine my November I'll be well chuffed.
> 
> 
> https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/wp-content/uploads/sites/52/2021/07/C1327-covid-19-vaccination-autumn-winter-phase-3-planning.pdf



Apparently gps aren’t doing it ? Very strange is they are doing it with the flu jab ? My mum has her flu jab at home usually by a district nurse but all that went to hell in a handcart with covid


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Another variant. This seems never ending...I am hoping the vaccines still protect with these other variants...



Sadly viruses constantly mutate it’s what they do to survive it is trying to evade the current vaccines I dont think delta is going to be around much longer one of the many new ones will become dominant


----------



## hermes_lemming

NYC just announced one shot requirement for all indoor activities


----------



## Clearblueskies

[QUOTE="elvisfan4life, post: 34677016, member: 235409”]
Sadly viruses constantly mutate it’s what they do to survive it is trying to evade the current vaccines I dont think delta is going to be around much longer one of the many new ones will become dominant
[/QUOTE]
Viruses are non sentient - they have no motive.  They mutate because they’re inefficient and simple molecules, and poor at replicating themselves accurately - therefore errors occur leading to changes in the viruses genetic code.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Clearblueskies said:


> [QUOTE="elvisfan4life, post: 34677016, member: 235409”]
> Sadly viruses constantly mutate it’s what they do to survive it is trying to evade the current vaccines I dont think delta is going to be around much longer one of the many new ones will become dominant


Viruses are non sentient - they have no motive.  They mutate because they’re inefficient and simple molecules, and poor at replicating themselves accurately - therefore errors occur leading to changes in the viruses genetic code.
[/QUOTE]

Yes. this is a perfect example of why the flu vaccine has never been 100% effective. By the time it is ready for administration each year, the strain has evolved. 

I think the Covid vaccines will do an efficient enough job to prevent infection of less virulent strains, but it is Delta that has me worried.


----------



## Clearblueskies

The vaccines remain effective against the Delta variant.


----------



## daisychainz

Minimalist_Chic said:


> Vaccines were never meant to be 100% effective. Also, like any drug, it isn’t a like of like behavior from a person to person. Also you don’t know when they were infected. They may have been infected before the vaccine kicked in. The fact that only 15% are only hospitalized that are double vaccinated is encouraging news.
> The more people are vaccinated the more the more cases will go up for those that are vaccinated. It’s not a like for like comparison vs those that are unvaccinated. If you’re young vs older and double vaccinated, the older person is still more likely to get COVID. The idea is that vaccines prevent severe case for you and for those around you.
> It has always been stated that vaccines do not prevent transmission. Unlike the flu, you normally know when you have it and don’t easily transmit it (unless you’re stupid and go out) to other people, some people choose to take the flu vaccine. Some take it every year because there are new strains,  its mainly to protect the person. In this case COVID is a bit more serious, people can be asymptomatic and transmit COVID to other people without knowing they are transmitting it, COVID vaccines protect you and those that you may come in contact with. There are people that are immunocompromised but we wouldn’t know that. Like the flu the virus mutates and likely need to take boosters. I don’t like needles but if it means I protect my friend or someone I come close to I can live with that. I don’t think I can live with knowing that I am unvaccinated and could be transmitting the virus (if say I’m asymptomatic) to the bar or restaurant staff that are serving me.
> 
> Personally, I feel lucky to have had my vaccines. If we trust banks, advisors that help us with our money,  food manufacturers and restaurants with the food we consume and then I will trust science and researchers that have trained years and years to learn and discover new treatments for the various diseases.


I can live better knowing I didn't harm my body unnecessarily and others have to make the choice that is best for them. I want children in the future and what if they tell us 2 or 3 years from now that oh btw that vaccine, it's going to affect your ability to give birth, or oops, it might cause a rare cancer or blood clots. I read very carefully the paperwork they gave me when I got my first shot and all over the paperwork it says experimental, unknown, not approved and words and phrases similar to that. The makers of these vaccines don't have the answers because we don't have long-term studies, and they change their answers daily which does not inspire confidence. I went against my own religious beliefs to please my family and I regret it so much. My job gave me a religious exemption from the second vaccine and any boosters about 2 months ago. A lot of people for religious reasons cannot and will not take the shots so it's hard to paint everyone with the same brush and say they are unwilling. It'd be like forcing a pro-life woman to have an abortion, some beliefs go deeper and have to be honored.


----------



## arnott

Mask are no longer mandatory on buses, so I had my Mask down for part of the bus trip and could smell the ocean as we drove by it!  That was nice.  I put the mask back on to see if I could still smell it with the mask on and I could not!


----------



## pixiejenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Lollapalooza crowds make me cringe. It looks like the same pics as the basketball finals that were in my state.......Between the outside crowds and the parade, who knows the numbers that will come from that. I wish they had controlled the crowds more..



The pictures are like pre-covid. I really fear what will happen in the next few weeks. They did require people to provide proof of the vaccine or a negative covid test. But that doesn’t mean a lot because you can easily buy both online.



KittyKat65 said:


> Not getting a shot that is free and readily available is selfish.
> 
> In Austin there are 6 ICU beds left as of this afternoon (9 taken TODAY!).  6!  At this point send them home with a bottle of Ibuprofen, and certainly don't give them free healthcare, unless they are vaccinated.  There are no beds for people with any other medical emergencies because the selfish are taking them all.  I am so beyond pissed off at anti-vaxxers and their lame, conspiracy theory excuses.



I saw a post earlier today talking about how O-care made it legal for health insurance companies to charge smokers higher rates because they should take responsibly for their ill health. We should do this to anti vaxers let them pay for the harm they do to themselves.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> In U.K. the roll out for Booster/3rd does will start next month from September. I don't expect it will take anywhere near as long to get going as it did last time now they've streamlined it. There were hardly any doses given in our area in December, it really kicked off in January and started very slowly. Our town was way behind as we have an elderly population, one of the oldest in the country.
> 
> I'm in phase 2 so if I get mine my November I'll be well chuffed.
> 
> 
> https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/wp-content/uploads/sites/52/2021/07/C1327-covid-19-vaccination-autumn-winter-phase-3-planning.pdf



I’m the same as you and so is OH mum is nearly 88 so she will be first but she cannot have Pfizer so I’m hoping moderna doesn’t have the same risks or that she gets AZ again


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

arnott said:


> Mask are no longer mandatory on buses, so I had my Mask down for part of the bus trip and could smell the ocean as we drove by it!  That was nice.  I put the mask back on to see if I could still smell it with the mask on and I could not!



And many people who had covid still can’t smell at all


----------



## Clearblueskies

daisychainz said:


> I can live better knowing I didn't harm my body unnecessarily and others have to make the choice that is best for them. I want children in the future and what if they tell us 2 or 3 years from now that oh btw that vaccine, it's going to affect your ability to give birth, or oops, it might cause a rare cancer or blood clots. I read very carefully the paperwork they gave me when I got my first shot and all over the paperwork it says experimental, unknown, not approved and words and phrases similar to that. The makers of these vaccines don't have the answers because we don't have long-term studies, and they change their answers daily which does not inspire confidence. I went against my own religious beliefs to please my family and I regret it so much. My job gave me a religious exemption from the second vaccine and any boosters about 2 months ago. A lot of people for religious reasons cannot and will not take the shots so it's hard to paint everyone with the same brush and say they are unwilling. It'd be like forcing a pro-life woman to have an abortion, some beliefs go deeper and have to be honored.


You’re willing to take the certain risk of permanently harming your body by catching covid unvaccinated though.  I find it hard to believe what’s happening in the US at the moment.  It’s as if the country’s turned its back on science.


----------



## pixiejenna

A memo went out at my work effective tomorrow masks for everyone regardless of your vaccination status. I never stopped wearing mine, I anticipate a lot of whining about it and below the nose mask wearing.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

I've always been a homebody, but this past year and a half has been hard even with my hermit ways. At least in the past I was able to go on vacations and have family gatherings.

I've been WFH since 2014 so the only change for me has been staying home all day every day (we only started going back inside grocery stores in May after we were fully vaccinated and still wear our masks in stores.) My husband is still working from home but office is reevaluating in September so we'll see what happens.

We went on a couple weekend trips in July (camping and the beach, so still able to distance from other people) but other than that still staying home apart from a weekly trip to the grocery store and occasionally visiting with my parents. We do take-out only if we don't have home-cooked meals.


----------



## Monaliceke

elvisfan4life said:


> The % of UK people who wash their hands after using the toilet was disgustingly low I recall when disclosed last year  - people had to be taught how to wash their hands here fgs - sadly since freedom day ( I have another f name for it ) those people will have gone back to their old disgusting ways I mean how hard is it to at least wash your hands???


These are people who do not regard the toilet as a dirty place to be.
I have seen enough ladies in Belgium, Netherlands, France who happily drop their bags on the ground in public toilets. If they don’t care about their belongings touching dirty places & bring those bacteria home, then they certainly don’t think it is necessary to practice hand hygiene. 
The reason I consider the public toilets as ‘dirty’ is because there are many here that have not been renovated for at least 50 years!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Redbirdhermes said:


> My fully vaccinated niece flew from California to Minnesota yesterday to visit her grandmother who is in hospice.  She started coughing on the plane, was tested at the airport on landing and has COVID.   Needless to say, her trip to visit Grandma is a disaster and she is quarantined with her Mom who is quarantining as well.  I  suspect the delta variant is so potent that even fully vaccinated people should still be wearing masks indoors.  We are not done with this pandemic yet.



My niece has returned home since she wasn’t going to be able to visit her relatives, so apparently she was allowed to fly after a positive COVID test.  Her Mom, whom she was staying with, developed a sore throat, and has now tested positive for COVID.  So, apparently, vaccinated people can pass COVID to other vaccinated people.  The major cities in my state are requiring masks again in public facilities.  The governor no longer has the emergency powers to force schools to require masks, so it is up to each school district.  I continue to be quite concerned about community spread of this virus via the schools.


----------



## HauteMama

Redbirdhermes said:


> The major cities in my state are requiring masks again in public facilities.  The governor no longer has the emergency powers to force schools to require masks, so it is up to each school district.  I continue to be quite concerned about community spread of this virus via the schools.



I very much agree. Our district announced in June that they would not require masks and would not provide a virtual option for students for the upcoming school year. But cases at that point were going down. As it stands, cases are now going up in our state and every county has a high transmission rate. Most kids under 12 cannot yet be vaccinated, and if I had a child in that age group I would not feel comfortable sending them to an unmasked building. 

So I don't know whether or not our district will change its policies, but the state will do nothing to help. Our state sued over mask regulations, so people here are very anti-science, which is scary. And we're still planning a parade for Labor Day, which will almost certainly be a super-spreader event. I don't foresee this year being much different from last year as far as the safety measures that will be necessary.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Double vaccinated or not people should be testing themselves regularly with lateral flow tests ( I do every other day ) then if positive take a pcr test and if positive isolate - personally I believe no one should be flying but if they do they should all have negative tests taken at the airport so there are no faked test certificates most of these variants are brought in by travellers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I woke up this morning and looked at my answering machine and turned on my iPhone, only to be flooded with phone calls and messages!! All my friends know I don't watch the news much so this came out of left field and blindsided me!  

We are IN FULL LOCKDOWN AGAIN FOR 7 DAYS AS FROM 8pm THURSDAY NIGHT (last night!)!!! Just 8 days later then when we reopened after 12 days lockdowned?????????

Our Premier said this is going to be our "New normal" until 80% of people are vaccinated in our state and other states want the same. I'm left in shock so soon after just having come out of #5 lockdown. I managed to attend one appointment which was canceled due to lockdown #5, I have an appointment on Saturday, tomorrow morning, now that's out the window and FTLOG I booked yet again to get my eyes tested for new lenses and we get slammed in lockdown!!!!!! That optometrist appointment is for next Saturday morning and our Premier isn't ruling out extending our lockdown. So if we go longer then 7 days, then appointment has been canceled yet AGAIN!!!!!

All I know at this point is that 6 people tested positive and 3 or more were working while infected and these are mystery cases.

I can't, I just can't.


----------



## BigTexy

I find it troubling that those who choose not to be vaccinated are labeled 'anti-science'. The science is not 100% on this yet, look at all the open questions we are asking everyday  There have been several scientists and doctors that have spoken out against rushing out and taking one of these vaccines, like Dr. Robert Malone himself. It would be refreshing if we could have a balanced and honest discussion, where it's ok to ask questions with the expectation of truthful answers, not be called names and bullied for it. There are a multitude of reasons a person isn't vaccinated _at this point in time_, and frankly it's nobody's business.  Some people have calculated their risk of getting the virus and their chances of dying with the data we have today, vs. taking a vaccine that hasn't been around long enough to get full FDA approval and not knowing the long term side effects of that. My grandma is 90 and she got the vaccine, but her attitude was "I won't live long enough for the adverse side effects to matter." She regularly sees a cardiologist for blood pressure issues, even preCovid, and since her vaccine has hardening of the heart and some rhythm issues she now takes medication for. Her Dr. said he couldn't rule out the vaccine as the cause, since the timing was suspicious. But she is also 90!
Edited to add a link to an interview with Dr. Malone https://news.yahoo.com/single-most-qualified-mrna-expert-173600060.html


----------



## AntiqueShopper

N.J. students in grades K-12 must wear masks at start of school year, Murphy to announce
					

The governor will unveil the new rules during a public event Friday and after insisting the state wouldn’t require masks.




					www.nj.com
				



NJ will have masks in school!


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> I can live better knowing I didn't harm my body unnecessarily and others have to make the choice that is best for them. I want children in the future and what if they tell us 2 or 3 years from now that oh btw that vaccine, it's going to affect your ability to give birth, or oops, it might cause a rare cancer or blood clots. I read very carefully the paperwork they gave me when I got my first shot and all over the paperwork it says experimental, unknown, not approved and words and phrases similar to that. The makers of these vaccines don't have the answers because we don't have long-term studies, and they change their answers daily which does not inspire confidence. I went against my own religious beliefs to please my family and I regret it so much. My job gave me a religious exemption from the second vaccine and any boosters about 2 months ago. A lot of people for religious reasons cannot and will not take the shots so it's hard to paint everyone with the same brush and say they are unwilling. It'd be like forcing a pro-life woman to have an abortion, some beliefs go deeper and have to be honored.


Good point.
The main difference is that a pro-life woman's choice will not affect a person standing next to her. However,  an anti-vaxxer(no matter what the reason)  standing next to a person could potentially kill that person. It's not just about one's choice to save oneself. This choice affects other people's life/death.



arnott said:


> Mask are no longer mandatory on buses, so I had my Mask down for part of the bus trip and could smell the ocean as we drove by it!  That was nice.  I put the mask back on to see if I could still smell it with the mask on and I could not!


Then you have a very good mask!



AntiqueShopper said:


> N.J. students in grades K-12 must wear masks at start of school year, Murphy to announce
> 
> 
> The governor will unveil the new rules during a public event Friday and after insisting the state wouldn’t require masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJ will have masks in school!


Wow in some states,  public schools cannot mandate mask wearing.  If they do, the schools will be fined!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow in some states,  public schools cannot mandate mask wearing.  If they do, then the schools will be fined!


I know!  It’s odd how states have different policies on a public health matter.  I’m glad masks will be in school- it was really stressing me out waiting to hear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I know!  It’s crazy how states have different policies on a public health matter.  I’m glad masks will be in school- it was really stressing me out waiting to hear!


And these anti mask mandates are coming from the states with the highest covid cases. Just unbelievable.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

BigTexy said:


> I find it troubling that those who choose not to be vaccinated are labeled 'anti-science'. The science is not 100% on this yet, look at all the open questions we are asking everyday  There have been several scientists and doctors that have spoken out against rushing out and taking one of these vaccines, like Dr. Robert Malone himself. It would be refreshing if we could have a balanced and honest discussion, where it's ok to ask questions with the expectation of truthful answers, not be called names and bullied for it. There are a multitude of reasons a person isn't vaccinated _at this point in time_, and frankly it's nobody's business.  Some people have calculated their risk of getting the virus and their chances of dying with the data we have today, vs. taking a vaccine that hasn't been around long enough to get full FDA approval and not knowing the long term side effects of that. My grandma is 90 and she got the vaccine, but her attitude was "I won't live long enough for the adverse side effects to matter." She regularly sees a cardiologist for blood pressure issues, even preCovid, and since her vaccine has hardening of the heart and some rhythm issues she now takes medication for. Her Dr. said he couldn't rule out the vaccine as the cause, since the timing was suspicious. But she is also 90!
> Edited to add a link to an interview with Dr. Malone https://news.yahoo.com/single-most-qualified-mrna-expert-173600060.html



You are of course free to make your own decisions but please try to fact check what you read. Malone didn‘t invent mRNA technology so if that is what he is claiming I would take everything else he says with a huge grain of salt. Also just FYI he got the Moderna vaccine himself.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> You are of course free to make your own decisions but please try to fact check what you read. Malone didn‘t invent mRNA technology so if that is what he is claiming I would take everything else he says with a huge grain of salt. Also just FYI he got the Moderna vaccine himself.


I searched him tonight and read that he had gotten the Moderna vaccine...glad you posted this , thought I may have misread it..


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Then you have a very good mask!




Yah, I can't smell anything though my Mask!  I remember someone asked me to smell some lilacs and I couldn't smell anything even when I stuck my face in it.  Took off my Mask and could smell them!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Interesting figures on vaccine uptake in the UK more 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
woman than men in every age group


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sadly Colombian variant also increasing here in the UK - I’m guessing it will take over from the Alpha by next month


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly Colombian variant also increasing here in the UK - I’m guessing it will take over from the Alpha by next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157266


Delta is by far the dominant strain in the UK (99% of new cases) and has been for some time.  Public Health England has identified 16 cases of this Colombian strain and say there is no evidence that current vaccines are not effective or that it’s more deadly than the current dominant variant. Nor have they yet identified any community transmission.


----------



## BigTexy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I searched him tonight and read that he had gotten the Moderna vaccine...glad you posted this , thought I may have misread it..


Exactly, he wasn't saying to not get vaccinated. But he was saying that perhaps younger people and children should take a wait and see approach since the risk-benefit ratio didn't make sense for those groups until further data was available.


----------



## Coach Superfan

I’ve been following the stats in my county since last year. They added some new charts that identify the variants. I find this both fascinating and alarming. For these reasons I will no longer go out to eat and will continue to wear my mask even though I’m fully vaccinated.
These are the newer charts. There are tons of graphs they have too that chart the tests, deaths, hospitalizations, etc.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> Interesting figures on vaccine uptake in the UK more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157262
> View attachment 5157263
> View attachment 5157264
> View attachment 5157265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman than men in every age group


we cant publish it here (in the states).  when the vaccine first came out, many skipped their place in line either using their privilege (translation $$$) to jet off to other parts where vaccines were first administered to minorities/underpriveleged.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Coach Superfan said:


> I’ve been following the stats in my county since last year. They added some new charts that identify the variants. I find this both fascinating and alarming. For these reasons I will no longer go out to eat and will continue to wear my mask even though I’m fully vaccinated.
> These are the newer charts. There are tons of graphs they have too that chart the tests, deaths, hospitalizations, etc.
> View attachment 5157531
> 
> View attachment 5157532
> 
> View attachment 5157533


Same - plus no more food deliveries.  I did my part the past 18 months to help the food and restaurant industries.  Thanks to inflation and whatnot, my cost of living somehow went up nearly 25% despite nothing changing - I dont eat more, etc. I need to take care of myself, especially since i have no desire to work forever.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Last night I went grocery shopping and noticed that nearly everyone was masked. The last time I went shopping less than a quarter of the shoppers were masked.


----------



## elvisfan4life

BigPurseSue said:


> Last night I went grocery shopping and noticed that nearly everyone was masked. The last time I went shopping less than a quarter of the shoppers were masked.



That is good news every extra layer of protection will keep down cases and transmission unlike here in the Uk where no
One is marked now mind you many were so thick they couldn’t actually wear one anyway big noses constantly hanging out gross


----------



## limom

BigPurseSue said:


> Last night I went grocery shopping and noticed that nearly everyone was masked. The last time I went shopping less than a quarter of the shoppers were masked.


Same here. 
The schools are also trying to have children masked indoors(Long Island).
Germany and Israel have announced that a booster will be introduced for seniors. I believe the same will happen in the USA.
Seniors already vaccinate for the flu yearly and I don’t understand why there would be any pushbacks????
It beats being sent to the ICU or worst, imho.


----------



## elvisfan4life

limom said:


> Same here.
> The schools are also trying to have children masked indoors(Long Island).
> Germany and Israel have announced that a booster will be introduced for seniors. I believe the same will happen in the USA.
> Seniors already vaccinate for the flu yearly and I don’t understand why there would be any pushbacks????
> It beats being sent to the ICU or worst, imho.



Sadly unless the poorest countries in the world also get vaccinated new variants will keep appearing and the rich will need to keep having boosters - if richer countries enabled the poor to get vaccinated now we would all be better off


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly unless the poorest countries in the world also get vaccinated new variants will keep appearing and the rich will need to keep having boosters - if richer countries enabled the poor to get vaccinated now we would all be better off


what a mess
I'm just so sad they people are refusing to get vaccinated and so tired of hearing about the virus in the news


----------



## zinacef

Unfortunately, we are back to where we were summer 2020. Our hospital is overloaded, we’re not short of supplies, protocols have improved in treating our patients —- we are back to severe isolation gowns, N95s, double gloves and helmets. I am doing my own modified quarantine. fear has set in amongst us. We’re all vaccinated but I know some that got it despite of…. I just don’t know—- we barely got our staffing fixed and now— just don’t know where we go from here. y’all take care of yourself. Thank you for listening!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

zinacef said:


> Unfortunately, we are back to where we were summer 2020. Our hospital is overloaded, we’re not short of supplies, protocols have improved in treating our patients —- we are back to severe isolation gowns, N95s, double gloves and helmets. I am doing my own modified quarantine. fear has set in amongst us. We’re all vaccinated but I know some that got it despite of…. I just don’t know—- we barely got our staffing fixed and now— just don’t know where we go from here. y’all take care of yourself. Thank you for listening!



Take care and know we are all thinking of you and here to listen any time keep safe x


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly unless the poorest countries in the world also get vaccinated new variants will keep appearing and the rich will need to keep having boosters - if richer countries enabled the poor to get vaccinated now we would all be better off


The US, as a rich country, is still trying hard to vaccinate its own people.


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> US as a rich country is still trying hard to vaccinate its own people.


Otoh, I read that we wasted one million doses.








						1 Million Vaccine Doses Wasted in 10 States
					

A New York Times survey found that about 1 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have gone to waste in 10 states since the national vaccination program started in mid-December.




					www.webmd.com
				




It is also appalling that some pharmaceutical co refuses to let go of their patents.
Wasnt much of the research funded with tax payers money?
https://www.cnbc.com/2021/05/07/pfi...accine-patent-waiver-will-cause-problems.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> The US, as a rich country, is still trying hard to vaccinate its own people.



Very short sighted view - you are clearly missing the point you can’t protect yourselves from new variants unless you help protect the rest of the world - 1 children do not need to be vaccinated -the risk outweighs the risk of covid or long covid 2  US companies are making mega profits from your vaccines while others like OAZ offer them at cost 3 US have supplies if OAZ but aren’t using it for whatever reason abs should be donating them to poorer countries 

4 your vaccines will be useless unless the rest of the world gets vaccinated and new variants are prevented - they won’t work against the Columbia variant for instance and likely won’t against the next one


----------



## AntiqueShopper

elvisfan4life said:


> Very short sighted view - you are clearly missing the point you can’t protect yourselves from new variants unless you help protect the rest of the world - 1 children do not need to be vaccinated -the risk outweighs the risk of covid or long covid 2  US companies are making mega profits from your vaccines while others like OAZ offer them at cost 3 US have supplies if OAZ but aren’t using it for whatever reason abs should be donating them to poorer countries
> 
> 4 your vaccines will be useless unless the rest of the world gets vaccinated and new variants are prevented - they won’t work against the Columbia variant for instance and likely won’t against the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158484



I hear your concern about countries with less resources but to say children do not need a vaccine is incorrect.








						Pediatricians urge FDA to work 'aggressively' on a vaccine for young kids
					

"The delta variant has created a new and pressing risk to children and adolescents across this country," president of the leading pediatricians group wrote.




					www.google.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> Very short sighted view - you are clearly missing the point you can’t protect yourselves from new variants unless you help protect the rest of the world - 1 children do not need to be vaccinated -the risk outweighs the risk of covid or long covid 2  US companies are making mega profits from your vaccines while others like OAZ offer them at cost 3 US have supplies if OAZ but aren’t using it for whatever reason abs should be donating them to poorer countries
> 
> 4 your vaccines will be useless unless the rest of the world gets vaccinated and new variants are prevented - they won’t work against the Columbia variant for instance and likely won’t against the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158484


Oh I get what you're saying. I get your point. I was simply making my point of the condition in the US as of now. 
Even if the US and the other countries helped all the rest of the world to be vaxxed, US would still be in trouble if the rest of the  hesitant  people are not vaxxed.  The US is a huge country after all. You know what I mean?


----------



## foosy

elvisfan4life said:


> Very short sighted view - you are clearly missing the point you can’t protect yourselves from new variants unless you help protect the rest of the world - 1 children do not need to be vaccinated -the risk outweighs the risk of covid or long covid 2  US companies are making mega profits from your vaccines while others like OAZ offer them at cost 3 US have supplies if OAZ but aren’t using it for whatever reason abs should be donating them to poorer countries
> 
> 4 your vaccines will be useless unless the rest of the world gets vaccinated and new variants are prevented - they won’t work against the Columbia variant for instance and likely won’t against the next one



COVID is a complicated pandemic.
You are making some assertions that are not consistent with current findings.
First, children are huge distribution vectors of COVID. What is worse is that the Delta variant seems to infect children not only more than the previous variants, but also with more hospitalizations required.
Second, even if all the world got vaccinated including children, there would still be ways for the virus to reproduce and mutate. This is very unfortunate, but the facts are the facts and a recent research found that 40% of white tailed deer sampled in the wild had COVID anti-bodies, which means that they had been infected by COVID. So COVID is here to stay...

What we need in addition to continuously developing vaccines, is to develop drugs that reduce the symptoms, minimize chances of being hospitalized  and improve survivability rates.  

What we also need is for people to stop spreading fears from the vaccine. We need to educate as many people possible. We have too many anti-vaxxers, too many conspiracy theorists and too much politics involved in a health issue.

While I agree with you that there is a huge imbalance in vaccine availability between countries with only 1.1% of people in low-income countries receiving at least one dose, I am not sure that this fact significantly impacts high-income countries. There is minimal travel happening between a remote African country and the US. On the other hand, non-vaccinated people in high-income countries travel far more, and with vaccination rates hovering at 50% of the population, too many viruses and variants cross borders, and continue to mutate and spread.

So, in my opinion, we have to vaccinate as many individuals as possible, and we do have to be proactive about the third shot because research is showing that effectiveness of first two shots is dwindling. We need to take personal responsibility, return to masks and avoid crowded places. I am predicting a tough winter - especially for the health care workers.


,


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I went grocery shopping and barely anyone was wearing a mask. I noticed more people wearing masks when it wasn’t  so bad...I still wipe down my groceries and open my packages in the garage. I’m really disappointed more people weren’t wearing masks...


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend is in tears. She was supposed to visit her son this upcoming week. He just recently joined the airforce and was having the ceremony post graduation etc. Welp he told her not to come because he chose not to get vaccinated.  Said he didn't have time.

My friend lives at home with her elderly parents. She had her son when she was in high school. Never went to college and worked two jobs to make ends meet. 

He basically made her choose, btwn him and her parents.  She chose her parents. I have no words. My heart breaks for her and don't understand why he did this.


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntiqueShopper said:


> I hear your concern about countries with less resources but to say children do not need a vaccine is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pediatricians urge FDA to work 'aggressively' on a vaccine for young kids
> 
> 
> "The delta variant has created a new and pressing risk to children and adolescents across this country," president of the leading pediatricians group wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




UK experts disagree


----------



## elvisfan4life

foosy said:


> COVID is a complicated pandemic.
> You are making some assertions that are not consistent with current findings.
> First, children are huge distribution vectors of COVID. What is worse is that the Delta variant seems to infect children not only more than the previous variants, but also with more hospitalizations required.
> Second, even if all the world got vaccinated including children, there would still be ways for the virus to reproduce and mutate. This is very unfortunate, but the facts are the facts and a recent research found that 40% of white tailed deer sampled in the wild had COVID anti-bodies, which means that they had been infected by COVID. So COVID is here to stay...
> 
> What we need in addition to continuously developing vaccines, is to develop drugs that reduce the symptoms, minimize chances of being hospitalized  and improve survivability rates.
> 
> What we also need is for people to stop spreading fears from the vaccine. We need to educate as many people possible. We have too many anti-vaxxers, too many conspiracy theorists and too much politics involved in a health issue.
> 
> While I agree with you that there is a huge imbalance in vaccine availability between countries with only 1.1% of people in low-income countries receiving at least one dose, I am not sure that this fact significantly impacts high-income countries. There is minimal travel happening between a remote African country and the US. On the other hand, non-vaccinated people in high-income countries travel far more, and with vaccination rates hovering at 50% of the population, too many viruses and variants cross borders, and continue to mutate and spread.
> 
> So, in my opinion, we have to vaccinate as many individuals as possible, and we do have to be proactive about the third shot because research is showing that effectiveness of first two shots is dwindling. We need to take personal responsibility, return to masks and avoid crowded places. I am predicting a tough winter - especially for the health care workers.
> 
> 
> ,



I agree with you on virtually all these points


----------



## AntiqueShopper

elvisfan4life said:


> UK experts disagree


UK started to invite 16-17 year olds and 12-15 year olds who are immune compromised or live with people who are immune compromised 








						Covid: First 16 and 17-year-olds begin to get vaccine invites
					

It comes as new figures show most patients in hospital with Covid in England are unvaccinated.



					www.google.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntiqueShopper said:


> UK started to invite 16-17 year olds and 12-15 year olds who are immune compromised or live with people who are immune compromised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid: First 16 and 17-year-olds begin to get vaccine invites
> 
> 
> It comes as new figures show most patients in hospital with Covid in England are unvaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Under 16 with underlying issues have always been invited for vaccination since Jan this year that isn’t new -I was talking about children ie 12-15 16 and above do not require parental consent so are not “children” in this sense


----------



## AntiqueShopper

elvisfan4life said:


> Under 16 with underlying issues have always been invited for vaccination since Jan this year that isn’t new -I was talking about children ie 12-15 16 and above do not require parental consent so are not “children” in this sense


In the US many states would need parental consent for vaccination at 16-17- so the US would refer to them as “children”.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> My friend is in tears. She was supposed to visit her son this upcoming week. He just recently joined the airforce and was having the ceremony post graduation etc. Welp he told her not to come because he chose not to get vaccinated.  Said he didn't have time.
> 
> My friend lives at home with her elderly parents. She had her son when she was in high school. Never went to college and worked two jobs to make ends meet.
> 
> He basically made her choose, btwn him and her parents.  She chose her parents. I have no words. My heart breaks for her and don't understand why he did this.


That's very sad. I thought the military required vaccinations?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> That's very sad. I thought the military required vaccinations?


The military isnt required for the Covid vaccine yet. There is talk about the Covid vaccine being mandatory for the military ....My guess is they are waiting for FDA approval? I read that Alabama military base is already requiring it because of the surge there....


----------



## Coach Superfan

hermes_lemming said:


> My friend is in tears. She was supposed to visit her son this upcoming week. He just recently joined the airforce and was having the ceremony post graduation etc. Welp he told her not to come because he chose not to get vaccinated.  Said he didn't have time.
> 
> My friend lives at home with her elderly parents. She had her son when she was in high school. Never went to college and worked two jobs to make ends meet.
> 
> He basically made her choose, btwn him and her parents.  She chose her parents. I have no words. My heart breaks for her and don't understand why he did this.



Perfect example of how one's "personal decision" trickles down and affects others. Sucks for your friend; that is a heartbreaking situation to be in, but at the same time, good for him in disclosing he had not been vaccinated because it could potentially affect his grandparents. 

(here I go with another anecdote lol...)

My friend was supposed to go camping this weekend. Well he found out last Thursday that his brother (who had recently just visited him) tested positive for Covid. His brother 1) is unvaccinated and 2) just went to a concert where there were a gajillion people. My friend and his wife are vaccinated but they have 2 kids under 5 so not only were they were all exposed, but my friend was out the costs of lodging because he decided to be responsible and not potentially expose the rest of the group on the multi-family trip. He planned to wait a few days after the potential exposure to get tested.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> That's very sad. I thought the military required vaccinations?


Idk what's going on tbh. Before he enlisted,  my friend went to the base to talk to whomever is in charge to make sure it was OK for her only child. Back then, she was appalled that no one was wearing a mask and that the sergeant or whomever wanted to shake her hand (this was when covid was in its peak)


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My DIL is an elementary school teacher and taught remotely all last year.  She has a one year-old son.  She is supposed to go back to teach in person this fall.  This report on the increasing number of children being hospitalized with COVID is terrifying.  (Even if they can't spell overwhelmed.)  In short, kids are catching COVID, normal mitigation efforts may not be sufficient, and some are getting terribly sick.

Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids, hospitals overhelmed (msn.com)


----------



## Vlad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The military isnt required for the Covid vaccine yet. There is talk about the Covid vaccine being mandatory for the military ....My guess is they are waiting for FDA approval? I read that Alabama military base is already requiring it because of the surge there....



The pentagon announced today that they will be requiring the military to be vaccinated.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Vlad said:


> The pentagon announced today that they will be requiring the military to be vaccinated.


I saw that. I wonder how that is going to go with the military. How are you feeling from the vaccine?


----------



## Vlad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How are you feeling from the vaccine?



Peachy, nothing to report. 

Mentally it feels great knowing that there's a layer of protection between possible exposure and getting sick from CV.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So again, no surprises about extending our lockdown, for how long, we won't know until later this morning. It was suppose to end tomorrow, Thursday evening at 8pm, well that's out the window and so is my optometrist appointment.

Meanwhile Sydney is way out of control and well and truly in their 2nd wave. The Premier isn't concerned about the number of new daily cases, just wants 80% of people fully vaccinated. SMH. It's hit the aged care facilities and is running through it like wildfire. No-one understands WHY the hell the premier isn't locking down the whole state, just surrounding suburb's and playing whack a mole. How about you follow what does work and lock the entire state down, not just certain suburb's where people are fleeing the hot tier 1 zones and getting away from the lockdown and taking the virus and spreading it even further out.


----------



## V0N1B2

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Meanwhile Sydney is way out of control and well and truly in their 2nd wave. The Premier isn't concerned about the number of new daily cases, *just wants 80% of people fully vaccinated*. SMH. It's hit the aged care facilities and is running through it like wildfire. No-one understands WHY the hell the premier isn't locking down the whole state...


Isn't AUS only sitting at less than 25% of the population fully vaccinated? How is the vaccine rollout going there?


----------



## arnott

My Aunt was scheduled to go on a Cruise in December, but may not be able to because she had a mixed vaccine.  Apparently the CDC does not recognize the AZ/Pfizer mix and therefore considered her unvaccinated!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Redbirdhermes said:


> My DIL is an elementary school teacher and taught remotely all last year.  She has a one year-old son.  She is supposed to go back to teach in person this fall.  This report on the increasing number of children being hospitalized with COVID is terrifying.  (Even if they can't spell overwhelmed.)  In short, kids are catching COVID, normal mitigation efforts may not be sufficient, and some are getting terribly sick.
> 
> Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids, hospitals overhelmed (msn.com)


They're developing long covid, these kids who catch covid. It's terrifying


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> My Aunt was scheduled to go on a Cruise in December, but may not be able to because she had a mixed vaccine.  Apparently the CDC does not recognize the AZ/Pfizer mix and therefore considered her unvaccinated!


I feel pretty safe having had the vaccine but I wouldn't go on a cruise.  to me it's a great environment for disease to breed and I wouldn't want to be stuck out there for months as some people have been.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

V0N1B2 said:


> Isn't AUS only sitting at less than 25% of the population fully vaccinated? How is the vaccine rollout going there?



It was very slow to roll out then it stopped and started up again all due to our PM. My state won't reach 80% until late October going by the daily statistics that are trending ATM. Anyone who is 18 and over is now eligible to get the Pfizer jab. We are sitting just under 2 million (those are stats from 6M that need to meet the 80%) fully vaccinated and currently I don't know what % have received the first dose.

--------------------------------------


So our Lockdown has been extended for another 7 days, so we are looking at reopening on Thursday midnight 19th of August. And while Sydney is way out of control we are looking at lockdowns every other week! Our "New normal" as per our Premier.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It was very slow to roll out then it stopped and started up again all due to our PM. My state won't reach 80% until late October going by the daily statistics that are trending ATM. Anyone who is 18 and over is now eligible to get the Pfizer jab. We are sitting just under 2 million (those are stats from 6M that need to meet the 80%) fully vaccinated and currently I don't know what % have received the first dose.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> So our Lockdown has been extended for another 7 days, so we are looking at reopening on Thursday midnight 19th of August. And while Sydney is way out of control we are looking at lockdowns every other week! Our "New normal" as per our Premier.


Quick google search shows 36% with a single dose and 18% with both.


----------



## hermes_lemming

News is showing fully vaccinated with pfizer now showing 42% protection against delta. It's roughly 76% protection if you chose Moderna









						Comparison of two highly-effective mRNA vaccines for COVID-19 during periods of Alpha and Delta variant prevalence
					

Although clinical trials and real-world studies have affirmed the effectiveness and safety of the FDA-authorized COVID-19 vaccines, reports of breakthrough infections and persistent emergence of new variants highlight the need to vigilantly monitor the effectiveness of these vaccines. Here we...




					www.medrxiv.org
				




The difference is attributed to the amount of mrna used


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

Why? Why? would any sane or rational parent would jeopardize the health of their child(ren) over a mask mandate? If it's politically motivated it's just insane and ignorant. I totally cannot understand this especially when the virus is infecting young children at a higher rate.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mzbaglady1 said:


> Why? Why? would any sane or rational parent would jeopardize the health of their child(ren) over a mask mandate? If it's politically motivated it's just insane and ignorant. I totally cannot understand this especially when the virus is infecting young children at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162269
> View attachment 5162270
> View attachment 5162271
> View attachment 5162272


I have no idea!  I was really happy when I heard NJ was having a mask mandate in schools.  It made me feel a little safer sending my kids back.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> Why? Why? would any sane or rational parent would jeopardize the health of their child(ren) over a mask mandate? If it's politically motivated it's just insane and ignorant. I totally cannot understand this especially when the virus is infecting young children at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162269
> View attachment 5162270
> View attachment 5162271
> View attachment 5162272


agree....I don't like wearing a mask either but little kids can't get the vaccination yet.  why would parents want to send them to school unmasked?  this is just ignorant


----------



## azure5

In Australia the army is enforcing stay at home measures. This is freaking out people who escaped from oppressive governments. Some people are ignoring rules and spreading the virus.

So things are messed up here too.
We've had only 900 or so deaths from Covid in total so far  BUT the government failed to order enough of the right vaccines and didn't have options open. Also they sold off quarantine stations which means they are quarantining in hotels, of all places, where the virus gets spread via the air-conditioning. It's a farce.

Which means the 2 major cities Sydney and Melbourne are basically locked down, for about 2 months.

OK but this has been happening off and on for 18 months!!! This is my 6th hard lockdown in Melbourne and it's finally starting to wear thin.

The economy is going to take an absolute hammering! Apart from the Chinese slapping import bans on us and muttering darkly.

As for* handbags*, I'm still obsessed but now buying at auction pre loved, not buying anything new, and just amusing myself trying to become an expert at fake detection. I can't trust eBay yet it all seems so dodgy.

I did buy one frivolous one, but that's OK. It was super cheap.

One thing is that bags are getting smaller and more streamlined. The Gucci boho is back big-time. Cross body is the rage. And small small small.
Except for shopping totes which are of course, big. These are being combined with the cross body. After all in lockdown you only go to the supermarket or the doctor. Maybe get the car fixed. Or go to the vet. It's simple.

I'm hardly using any bigger to medium sized bags. Everything is down to essentials.

Less fuss. IMO.


----------



## GhstDreamer

mzbaglady1 said:


> Why? Why? would any sane or rational parent would jeopardize the health of their child(ren) over a mask mandate? If it's politically motivated it's just insane and ignorant. I totally cannot understand this especially when the virus is infecting young children at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162269
> View attachment 5162270
> View attachment 5162271
> View attachment 5162272


I honestly believe it is politically driven over science and health. From what I watched on the news somehow a mandate that will support the health of their children and love ones are less important than the loss of their supposed "freedom".  There is a very strange paranoia that seems to be running rampant that many of these people believe getting the vaccine and wearing masks mean the country is becoming communist (I hear that a lot from even people I know). Some weird conspiracy theory on social media from certain YouTube influencer nutjobs and a particular "news" channel.


----------



## mzbaglady1

GhstDreamer said:


> I honestly believe it is politically driven over science and health. From what I watched on the news somehow a mandate that will support the health of their children and love ones are less important than the loss of their supposed "freedom".  There is a very strange paranoia that seems to be running rampant that many of these people believe getting the vaccine and wearing masks mean the country is becoming communist (I hear that a lot from even people I know). Some weird conspiracy theory on social media from certain YouTube influencer nutjobs and a particular "news" channel.


Scary as I read your comments because I still can't rationalize sacrificing a innocent child.


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> Scary as I read your comments because I still can't rationalize sacrificing a innocent child.


well, worse things seem to be happening.  a man was arrested yesterday for murdering his two toddlers.  he seems to be saying he was influenced by a certain crazy political group.  this is one of the most horrific crimes I've heard about.  he may be saying this to set up for an insanity defense.  he's pleading guilty.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> well, worse things seem to be happening.  a man was arrested yesterday for murdering his two toddlers.  he seems to be saying he was influenced by a certain crazy political group.  this is one of the most horrific crimes I've heard about.  he may be saying this to set up for an insanity defense.  he's pleading guilty.


I shouldn't post this story here as it would be too disturbing but let me just say it almost brought me to tears - not just that this monster killed his own babies, but the way he did it....horrifying.....from a privileged man who graduated from a Christian college


----------



## pixiejenna

One of my managers told me that on his way in today he saw a anti mask protest going on today outside of the hospital closest to us. WTF are wrong with people?!? All of the doctors, nurses, and aids who’ve been battling this the past year and a half do not deserve this.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> One of my managers told me that on his way in today he saw a anti mask protest going on today outside of the hospital closest to us. WTF are wrong with people?!? All of the doctors, nurses, and aids who’ve been battling this the past year and a half do not deserve this.



I took my mom to the ER recently. It was like a military command center with all the security guards and police to handle people who refuse to wear masks and grow belligerent and even violent about it. They had even erected a command center in the middle of the ER waiting room with monitors and military-like signage. I've never seen anything like that before in an ER and believe me I've taken a lot of people to ERs in the past. In the past year our local ER has been plagued by fights and arrests over mask-wearing. There were signs all over the ER that said something like "Please be kind and considerate to others. Violence is not the answer." Security was even guarding the pediatric ER. Like WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> I took my mom to the ER recently. It was like a military command center with all the security guards and police to handle people who refuse to wear masks and grow belligerent and even violent about it. They had even erected a command center in the middle of the ER waiting room with monitors and military-like signage. I've never seen anything like that before in an ER and believe me I've taken a lot of people to ERs in the past. In the past year our local ER has been plagued by fights and arrests over mask-wearing. There were signs all over the ER that said something like "Please be kind and considerate to others. Violence is not the answer." Security was even guarding the pediatric ER. Like WTF is wrong with people?


I think the problem is this has become politicized....problem is these people's "freedom" can affect other innocent people


----------



## pixiejenna

Luckily I haven't had to go to the ER recently and hopefully won't have to in the near future. I can't imagine how awful that is to see especially in a emergency situation.  I did take my dad to the university hospital for testing and they did have heightened security I don't feel that's it's covid/mask related. This hospital is not in a good neighborhood and they're probably trying to minimize transit people who don't really need to be there.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> Luckily I haven't had to go to the ER recently and hopefully won't have to in the near future. I can't imagine how awful that is to see especially in a emergency situation.  I did take my dad to the university hospital for testing and they did have heightened security I don't feel that's it's covid/mask related. This hospital is not in a good neighborhood and they're probably trying to minimize transit people who don't really need to be there.



I worked in a hospital in an inner-city neighborhood and am familiar with high-security procedures, but this was unlike anything I'd ever seen before. There were 3-4 uniformed officers at all times in the waiting room, and then a second command center in the triage area with more officers. And they were all big guys who were armed. The hospital obviously wanted to show police presence. The command centers had these large wooden blue police-badge-shaped signs that read "Hospital Police" in big letters which you could read halfway across the ER. I took DH to this same ER late one evening only 2 years ago and there were no security officers to be seen. In fact the ER waiting room then was a serene place, dim lights, soft music, easy place to curl up with a book. Not so this time. It was like a military post under siege. Bright lights, cameras and monitor screens everywhere. This was at a hospital in a neighborhood with million-dollar homes.


----------



## BigPurseSue

sdkitty said:


> I think the problem is this has become politicized....problem is these people's "freedom" can affect other innocent people



It's crazy. Health care professionals have often been required to wear masks around patients, so why should any rational patient object to wearing a mask in a health-care setting? That's how irrational the issue has grown. 

Today I was visiting mom at her assisted-living residence. When you walk into the building you're greeted by a huge sign that says everyone entering the building must wear a mask. And you are screened of course. Naturally because everyone who lives in this facility is very high-risk. So there were kids running through the common area without masks. A manager approached them and said hey guys, you need to wear masks, and handed them masks. And they argued with her. These kids were too young to have been vaccinated, so they were also high-risk. They must have heard the anti-mask spiel from their parents.


----------



## elvisfan4life

BigPurseSue said:


> I took my mom to the ER recently. It was like a military command center with all the security guards and police to handle people who refuse to wear masks and grow belligerent and even violent about it. They had even erected a command center in the middle of the ER waiting room with monitors and military-like signage. I've never seen anything like that before in an ER and believe me I've taken a lot of people to ERs in the past. In the past year our local ER has been plagued by fights and arrests over mask-wearing. There were signs all over the ER that said something like "Please be kind and considerate to others. Violence is not the answer." Security was even guarding the pediatric ER. Like WTF is wrong with people?


  In the UK there are increasing reports of physical as well as verbal assaults on healthcare staff many are leaving our health service burned out from covid and this on top it’s unbelievable


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> I shouldn't post this story here as it would be too disturbing but let me just say it almost brought me to tears - not just that this monster killed his own babies, but the way he did it....horrifying.....from a privileged man who graduated from a Christian college


evil exists everywhere. i heard about it.  heart breaks for the mom


----------



## hermes_lemming

ive just been accused on inviting the devil into me.  why? because i agreed to get vaccinated and apparently its full of evil. hot off the press. was told this yesterday - by a former nurse (person b).  didnt matter that the second round of covid basically killed my quality of life.  

and this unforeseen litany started because my dumb mouth asked why another culture thought the vaccine is evil. person a warned the masses of the evil, even told me how to get rid of the vaccine and that i can recover from covid.  um no. i cant.  especially if i get it a third time. adios hl. permanently

im still at a loss for words.  apparently according to them, by doing this, i'm considered tainted (and i'm paraphrasing lightly)).

i feel like i'm in bizarro world.  tried to convince them that no, aside from my occasional sass, i'm not evil nor do i feel possessed. didnt friggin matter.  

i've heard of anti-vaxxers.  just never knew they would be hidden until now in my immediate circles and pop off the rails like that. i mean i have pages of what can only be coined as mad ranting about how i'm  now possessed because i agreed to be vaccinated. they both have kids and families. and one has a BIL in the hospital with lungs full of blood clots.


----------



## elvisfan4life

BigPurseSue said:


> It's crazy. Health care professionals have often been required to wear masks around patients, so why should any rational patient object to wearing a mask in a health-care setting? That's how irrational the issue has grown.
> 
> Today I was visiting mom at her assisted-living residence. When you walk into the building you're greeted by a huge sign that says everyone entering the building must wear a mask. And you are screened of course. Naturally because everyone who lives in this facility is very high-risk. So there were kids running through the common area without masks. A manager approached them and said hey guys, you need to wear masks, and handed them masks. And they argued with her. These kids were too young to have been vaccinated, so they were also high-risk. They must have heard the anti-mask spiel from their parents.





BigPurseSue said:


> I worked in a hospital in an inner-city neighborhood and am familiar with high-security procedures, but this was unlike anything I'd ever seen before. There were 3-4 uniformed officers at all times in the waiting room, and then a second command center in the triage area with more officers. And they were all big guys who were armed. The hospital obviously wanted to show police presence. The command centers had these large wooden blue police-badge-shaped signs that read "Hospital Police" in big letters which you could read halfway across the ER. I took DH to this same ER late one evening only 2 years ago and there were no security officers to be seen. In fact the ER waiting room then was a serene place, dim lights, soft music, easy place to curl up with a book. Not so this time. It was like a military post under siege. Bright lights, cameras and monitor screens everywhere. This was at a hospital in a neighborhood with million-dollar homes.



Only rich areas get the security protection be thankful for that I had to fight to stay in the A&E dept ( our ER) with my 87 year old mum last time she was in as the time before a mania stole her handbag and would no doubt have attacked my mother if she had tried to stop her- my mum was petrified


----------



## BigPurseSue

elvisfan4life said:


> Only rich areas get the security protection be thankful for that I had to fight to stay in the A&E dept ( our ER) with my 87 year old mum last time she was in as the time before a mania stole her handbag and would no doubt have attacked my mother if she had tried to stop her- my mum was petrified



Omigosh! How horrible for your poor mum! She's lucky to have a daughter like you to stick by her and fight to remain at her side. 

Our local hospital's ER covid policies forbid anyone except patients from entering the ER area. Family members aren't even permitted into the waiting room. Last summer when my mom had a heart attack everyone was forced to wait all night in their cars in the parking garage while awaiting progress reports on their phones. No one was even allowed to visit her in the hospital the next day. I had to raise a ruckus to get in. Since then I've activated my mom's medical power of attorney, since she has dementia. I keep the documents with me at all times, including the statement of incompetence. I also filed the documents with the medical clinics and hospitals in the area. That way the ERs and clinics are required to allow me to accompany her in spite of the covid restrictions.

Crazy times we live in, hey?


----------



## Kevinaxx

BigPurseSue said:


> Our local hospital's ER covid policies forbid anyone except patients from entering the ER area. Family members aren't even permitted into the waiting room.


Similar here… my sister had to go to the emergency room. They wouldn’t let her inside and had one of those buses she went in, took forever because it’s one at a time and they have to clean in between. I couldn’t go with her, instead I walked around the blocks in circles..


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> ive just been accused on inviting the devil into me.  why? because i agreed to get vaccinated and apparently its full of evil. hot off the press. was told this yesterday - by a former nurse (person b).  didnt matter that the second round of covid basically killed my quality of life.
> 
> and this unforeseen litany started because my dumb mouth asked why another culture thought the vaccine is evil. person a warned the masses of the evil, even told me how to get rid of the vaccine and that i can recover from covid.  um no. i cant.  especially if i get it a third time. adios hl. permanently
> 
> im still at a loss for words.  apparently according to them, by doing this, i'm considered tainted (and i'm paraphrasing lightly)).
> 
> i feel like i'm in bizarro world.  tried to convince them that no, aside from my occasional sass, i'm not evil nor do i feel possessed. didnt friggin matter.
> 
> i've heard of anti-vaxxers.  just never knew they would be hidden until now in my immediate circles and pop off the rails like that. i mean i have pages of what can only be coined as mad ranting about how i'm  now possessed because i agreed to be vaccinated. they both have kids and families. and one has a BIL in the hospital with lungs full of blood clots.


my DH went to his healthcare facility for lab work yesterday.  the woman drawing his blood said she was vaccinated only because they required it.  she told him she had relatives who died from the disease.  but she also said she thinks the news is fake - that deaths from other causes are being reported as being from covid.  this woman, he said, is around 70 years old. 


my DH is vaccinated but he must have kept his opinion to himself for her to go on like this In Her Workplace - a healthcare facility.  You would think she would get in trouble for spreading this nonsense if her employers knew.  
If a healthcare worker believes these things I'm very worried about this virus being contained.  I don't want to be wearing a mask the rest of my life, never going another concert.......seeing people die unnecessarily


----------



## mzbaglady1

I have learned from this pandemic in person I keep my opinions and views about vaccination, mask wearing and any other topic that might erupt into some type of drama to myself and if directly asked give a neutral reply. I really do not understand the anger and hostility behind this madness. I think its bull crap to say oh people have been on lock down for a long time, its social media, its politics, we are talking about grown a$$ adults acting like idiots. Where is society heading where people are protesting at hospitals, fighting on airplanes, attacking essential workers? Before the pandemic you had the conspiracy theorists, religious fanatics, political fanatics to me if you disagreed you just kept on moving on. When are we going to look into that mirror and look at our behavior and do a self evaluation?


----------



## elvisfan4life

BigPurseSue said:


> Omigosh! How horrible for your poor mum! She's lucky to have a daughter like you to stick by her and fight to remain at her side.
> 
> Our local hospital's ER covid policies forbid anyone except patients from entering the ER area. Family members aren't even permitted into the waiting room. Last summer when my mom had a heart attack everyone was forced to wait all night in their cars in the parking garage while awaiting progress reports on their phones. No one was even allowed to visit her in the hospital the next day. I had to raise a ruckus to get in. Since then I've activated my mom's medical power of attorney, since she has dementia. I keep the documents with me at all times, including the statement of incompetence. I also filed the documents with the medical clinics and hospitals in the area. That way the ERs and clinics are required to allow me to accompany her in spite of the covid restrictions.
> 
> Crazy times we live in, hey?



It was a patient with alleged mental issues - but allowed to roam around attacking and upsetting elderly patients !!! - I hadn’t been allowed to stay with her for the same reasons as you encountered no visits were permitted her entire stay and mum is deaf so phones are no use she can’t use video call options either so next time I kicked up a real fuss and like you do I carry all the papers etc I need from her doctors to explain her issues and help she needs but we shouldn’t have to do this every time


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> my DH went to his healthcare facility for lab work yesterday.  the woman drawing his blood said she was vaccinated only because they required it.  she told him she had relatives who died from the disease.  but she also said she thinks the news is fake - that deaths from other causes are being reported as being from covid.  this woman, he said, is around 70 years old.
> 
> 
> my DH is vaccinated but he must have kept his opinion to himself for her to go on like this In Her Workplace - a healthcare facility.  You would think she would get in trouble for spreading this nonsense if her employers knew.
> If a healthcare worker believes these things I'm very worried about this virus being contained.  I don't want to be wearing a mask the rest of my life, never going another concert.......seeing people die unnecessarily


Agreed. Person b has 7 family members currently battling the disease, one of which is in dire straights. None of them have been vaccinated plus there's 5 children.  I'm worried about their safety but realize there's little i can do, given their beliefs



mzbaglady1 said:


> I have learned from this pandemic in person I keep my opinions and views about vaccination, mask wearing and any other topic that might erupt into some type of drama to myself and if directly asked give a neutral reply. I really do not understand the anger and hostility behind this madness. I think its bull crap to say oh people have been on lock down for a long time, its social media, its politics, we are talking about grown a$$ adults acting like idiots. Where is society heading where people are protesting at hospitals, fighting on airplanes, attacking essential workers? Before the pandemic you had the conspiracy theorists, religious fanatics, political fanatics to me if you disagreed you just kept on moving on. When are we going to look into that mirror and look at our behavior and do a self evaluation?


Agreed. After those two recent exchanges, I'm keeping my trap shut. And what's so mind boggling was I was merely trying to understand another culture a little better. That's apparently how I took the lid off this volcano


----------



## Cornflower Blue

sdkitty said:


> my DH went to his healthcare facility for lab work yesterday.  the woman drawing his blood said she was vaccinated only because they required it.  she told him she had relatives who died from the disease.  but she also said she thinks the news is fake - that deaths from other causes are being reported as being from covid.  this woman, he said, is around 70 years old.
> 
> 
> my DH is vaccinated but he must have kept his opinion to himself for her to go on like this In Her Workplace - a healthcare facility.  You would think she would get in trouble for spreading this nonsense if her employers knew.
> If a healthcare worker believes these things I'm very worried about this virus being contained.  I don't want to be wearing a mask the rest of my life, never going another concert.......seeing people die unnecessarily


Thank goodness she was vaccinated regardless of her nonsense...


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> my DH went to his healthcare facility for lab work yesterday.  the woman drawing his blood said she was vaccinated only because they required it.  she told him she had relatives who died from the disease.  but she also said she thinks the news is fake - that deaths from other causes are being reported as being from covid.  this woman, he said, is around 70 years old.
> 
> 
> my DH is vaccinated but he must have kept his opinion to himself for her to go on like this In Her Workplace - a healthcare facility.  You would think she would get in trouble for spreading this nonsense if her employers knew.
> If a healthcare worker believes these things I'm very worried about this virus being contained.  I don't want to be wearing a mask the rest of my life, never going another concert.......seeing people die unnecessarily


amending this to say the woman drawing blood at the heathcare group isn't vaccinated but she has to get tested twice weekly....this is someone whose extended family has died from covid


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I was actually able to keep my appointment with the optometrist yesterday!!!! SO HAPPY!!  I'm in desperate need for new reading glasses, so I picked out 2 new frames yesterday for my new lenses as it's cheaper if you buy new frames with lenses, then if I just replaced new lenses with my old frames. Also a bonus as I get 2 years warranty on the new frames too. Also I have been suffering with what one Dr told me was allergic reaction to something. My poor eyes would just fill up with white sticky paste and I had to get the disgusting gunk out using cotton buds and using dry eye drops. I found out the drops I was using for it wouldn't work anyway now and when the optometrist and I talked about it they tested my eyes and told me that I needed steroids drops, something way stronger for chronic dry eyes. I started using the drops (was a script) as soon as I got home and already I have noticed a BIG difference in just one day! I'm using the drops for 7 days and are SO grateful I had them tested and treated, I'm so over being misdiagnosed! So it's a 3 week wait for my new glasses due to all our lockdowns as they have a backlog of work due to the lockdowns.


----------



## iluvmybags

sdkitty said:


> my DH went to his healthcare facility for lab work yesterday.  the woman drawing his blood said she was vaccinated only because they required it.  she told him she had relatives who died from the disease.  but she also said she thinks the news is fake - that deaths from other causes are being reported as being from covid.  this woman, he said, is around 70 years old.
> 
> 
> my DH is vaccinated but he must have kept his opinion to himself for her to go on like this In Her Workplace - a healthcare facility.  You would think she would get in trouble for spreading this nonsense if her employers knew.
> If a healthcare worker believes these things I'm very worried about this virus being contained.  I don't want to be wearing a mask the rest of my life, never going another concert.......seeing people die unnecessarily



Your DH must have wonderful restraint
If a nurse drawing my blood in a medical facility started telling me that she doesn’t believe in science and/or experienced medical professionals, I would have told her to stop what she was doing and get me another nurse & her supervisor.

Its hard to fathom how some of these people passed their boards and became licensed nurses. You either believe in what you do and respect other professionals or you don’t, in which case find another job. Anyone in the medical field who doesn’t believe that COVID is real at this point, doesn’t deserve to keep their job and should find another job as a mechanic or a waitress or sales associate at the mall — anywhere that other people aren’t counting on you to save their lives


----------



## iluvmybags

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have learned from this pandemic in person I keep my opinions and views about vaccination, mask wearing and any other topic that might erupt into some type of drama to myself and if directly asked give a neutral reply. I really do not understand the anger and hostility behind this madness. I think its bull crap to say oh people have been on lock down for a long time, its social media, its politics, we are talking about grown a$$ adults acting like idiots. Where is society heading where people are protesting at hospitals, fighting on airplanes, attacking essential workers? Before the pandemic you had the conspiracy theorists, religious fanatics, political fanatics to me if you disagreed you just kept on moving on. When are we going to look into that mirror and look at our behavior and do a self evaluation?


This angers me so much because if anything, its the people who have gotten the vaccine, been wearing masks and followed all social distancing and stay at home requirements that should be angry. Doctors and nurses and teachers and retail workers — they’re the ones who should be losing their $hit over these people throwing temper tantrums or looking for their 15 minutes of social media fame. I’m sorry, but its infuriating and I’m so tired of it

I wish people on social media and even main stream media would stop covering these people & sharing their nonsense. I swear at this point all they’re looking for is attention & relevance. I mean, who would they be screaming to and for if everyone just stopped paying attention to them? They’d be like the 4 year old at the grocery store rolling around on the floor screaming, while their mother walks away & shoppers head the other way


----------



## zinacef

From the trenches of ICU here, it’s 2020 2.0 no doubt or much worst. people seemed to be sicker. We had a few pregnant women in ICU and all of them required early early deliveries. It’s not unusual for us to do bedside CS nowadays. But this I say, the protocol in treatment is so much improved and fear among the professionals is a whole lot less because we know now what to do and what this virus can do. If we have the right amount of staff. But mental health challenges Is raging, mind and physical exhaustion is the same. We are only doing what we can, unfortunately, care has become substandard compared to pre-COVID times.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## iluvmybags

zinacef said:


> From the trenches of ICU here, it’s 2020 2.0 no doubt or much worst. people seemed to be sicker. We had a few pregnant women in ICU and all of them required early early deliveries. It’s not unusual for us to do bedside CS nowadays. But this I say, the protocol in treatment is so much improved and fear among the professionals is a whole lot less because we know now what to do and what this virus can do. If we have the right amount of staff. But mental health challenges Is raging, mind and physical exhaustion is the same. We are only doing what we can, unfortunately, care has become substandard compared to pre-COVID times.


My daughter is an ER nurse and I am so worried about her mental health
She’s texted me & called me after long nights at the hospital just crying about the horrors she’s seen. 
Thankfully things haven’t gotten too much worse right now, but they hold their breath unsure of when or if the next surge is gonna happen


----------



## daisychainz

GhstDreamer said:


> I honestly believe it is politically driven over science and health. From what I watched on the news somehow a mandate that will support the health of their children and love ones are less important than the loss of their supposed "freedom".  There is a very strange paranoia that seems to be running rampant that many of these people believe getting the vaccine and wearing masks mean the country is becoming communist (I hear that a lot from even people I know). Some weird conspiracy theory on social media from certain YouTube influencer nutjobs and a particular "news" channel.


I don't consider myself paranoid about it but I do see a trend in the US towards more government control over individual freedoms as well. Not communism or conspiracy, but a governor or mayor mandating that you do something or be denied services that should be free is stepping on your right to choose for yourself. The government of a free society really shouldn't be mandating anything, especially about your body as that does edge closer to communism and/or dictatorship, at least in my view. It reminds me of how China mandated the one child policy and afforded special treatment to people that did it, and denied good jobs and government benefits to people who didn't, that's communism, dictatorship over your personal choices. Covid has created so much fear that people are forgetting they have rights. It's a terribly divided country and has been for a while now, it's cracks just continue to show. I do wear my mask 100% of the time and I got one vaccine, so I'm not anti anything. I just want to choose wisely for myself and not feel forced.


----------



## elvisfan4life

iluvmybags said:


> My daughter is an ER nurse and I am so worried about her mental health
> She’s texted me & called me after long nights at the hospital just crying about the horrors she’s seen.
> Thankfully things haven’t gotten too much worse right now, but they hold their breath unsure of when or if the next surge is gonna happen



In Northern Ireland huge numbers of nurses seem to be resigning unable to cope with the pressures who can blame them when they see the public acting as if it’s all over how are they meant to cope over another winter surge?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> They're developing long covid, these kids who catch covid. It's terrifying


Just my opinion. I think in the near future,  when these kids and other young adults get older and experience complications due to long covid,  the majority of today's young anti-vaxxers will swing to the other side to mandate vaccination.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have learned from this pandemic in person I keep my opinions and views about vaccination, mask wearing and any other topic that might erupt into some type of drama to myself and if directly asked give a neutral reply. I really do not understand the anger and hostility behind this madness. I think its bull crap to say oh people have been on lock down for a long time, its social media, its politics, we are talking about grown a$$ adults acting like idiots. Where is society heading where people are protesting at hospitals, fighting on airplanes, attacking essential workers? Before the pandemic you had the conspiracy theorists, religious fanatics, political fanatics to me if you disagreed you just kept on moving on. When are we going to look into that mirror and look at our behavior and do a self evaluation?


Agree!
I think society is definitely in a state of rapid entropy. It's only declining faster and faster.
We need to put an effort and hard work to try to understand and love one another,  but these things are almost non existent. We also seem to only love our own tribes. History is not changing even after so many repeated tragedies.
And I think the key is for the majority to make efforts to make things better,  but many people nowadays only want the easy and lazy way. Most people want fast food, fast fashion, fast relationships, fast internet,  fast communication, fast everything, etc, etc.
So how do we go up from here?


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> I honestly believe it is politically driven over science and health. From what I watched on the news somehow a mandate that will support the health of their children and love ones are less important than the loss of their supposed "freedom".  There is a very strange paranoia that seems to be running rampant that many of these people believe getting the vaccine and wearing masks mean the country is becoming communist (I hear that a lot from even people I know). Some weird conspiracy theory on social media from certain YouTube influencer nutjobs and a particular "news" channel.


I know!
I find it strange and hypocritical that even though they scream for freedom of choice,  they try to kill the freedom of choice. 
I find it strange and hypocritical that even though they scream for freedom of choice,  they try to kill the school districts the freedom of choice to mask mandate. 
I find it strange and hypocritical that they protect only their freedom of choice.  It's very one sided.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So here we go all over again on the never ending extending lockdown scenario. Our lockdown was suppose to end this coming Thursday, well that's now out the window due to our current number of mystery cases. So we are either looking at extending our lockdown for another week, which takes it to Thursday the 26th August or longer. 3 Weeks on full lockdown *IF* we reopen on the 26th.

In my state we are sitting at just over 47% (47.6) fully vaccinated and just over 25% (25.8) with one jab.

Meanwhile, finally NSW has gone on full lockdown and just not Sydney and surrounding suburb's. It was announced via Twitter????? Their Premier too darn scared to announce it live, they sat back and waited until they thought it was safe to face the onslaught of reporters. Mind you, the Premier was asked by the PM to lockdown the whole state over one week ago. When you are getting nearly 500 new cases daily locking down the WHOLE state should be the obvious answer, not just locking down part of Sydney and letting people travel further out and spreading the virus in other suburb's.


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> I don't consider myself paranoid about it but I do see a trend in the US towards more government control over individual freedoms as well. Not communism or conspiracy, but a governor or mayor mandating that you do something or be denied services that should be free is stepping on your right to choose for yourself. The government of a free society really shouldn't be mandating anything, especially about your body as that does edge closer to communism and/or dictatorship, at least in my view. It reminds me of how China mandated the one child policy and afforded special treatment to people that did it, and denied good jobs and government benefits to people who didn't, that's communism, dictatorship over your personal choices. Covid has created so much fear that people are forgetting they have rights. It's a terribly divided country and has been for a while now, it's cracks just continue to show. I do wear my mask 100% of the time and I got one vaccine, so I'm not anti anything. I just want to choose wisely for myself and not feel forced.


But thats not happening here. The government isn’t mandating anything. Whats happening is private businesses and employers are mandating the vaccine and/or masks, which they have the right to do because like you said — they have the freedom to run their business how they see fit. Where the US is running into chaos is people interpreting those restrictions as a loss of freedom. You have the freedom to eat out at any restaurant you choose or see any concert you want, but you have to follow the rules of those places and if they want all of their patrons to wear masks or be vaccinated so they don’t bring a deadly virus into their place of business, that’s their right — you can choose to eat somewhere else or see some other concert (Not you personally — you as in general )

The one exception to that MIGHT be schools, but lets face it — schools have been requiring vaccines for years and many have designated dress codes, so how requiring a COVID vaccine or a mask is some new violation is just ridiculous


----------



## Prada Psycho

iluvmybags said:


> But thats not happening here. The government isn’t mandating anything. Whats happening is private businesses and employers are mandating the vaccine and/or masks, which they have the right to do because like you said — they have the freedom to run their business how they see fit. Where the US is running into chaos is people interpreting those restrictions as a loss of freedom. You have the freedom to eat out at any restaurant you choose or see any concert you want, but you have to follow the rules of those places and if they want all of their patrons to wear masks or be vaccinated so they don’t bring a deadly virus into their place of business, that’s their right — you can choose to eat somewhere else or see some other concert (Not you personally — you as in general )
> 
> The one exception to that MIGHT be schools, but lets face it — schools have been requiring vaccines for years and many have designated dress codes, so how requiring a COVID vaccine or a mask is some new violation is just ridiculous



The punchline to this never ending nightmare can be summed up easily enough:

The only person in control "your freedom" is *you.*

Until COVID is eradicated via mitigation (masks) and more importantly, vaccination, then none of us are "free."


----------



## daisychainz

iluvmybags said:


> But thats not happening here. The government isn’t mandating anything. Whats happening is private businesses and employers are mandating the vaccine and/or masks, which they have the right to do because like you said — they have the freedom to run their business how they see fit. Where the US is running into chaos is people interpreting those restrictions as a loss of freedom. You have the freedom to eat out at any restaurant you choose or see any concert you want, but you have to follow the rules of those places and if they want all of their patrons to wear masks or be vaccinated so they don’t bring a deadly virus into their place of business, that’s their right — you can choose to eat somewhere else or see some other concert (Not you personally — you as in general )
> 
> The one exception to that MIGHT be schools, but lets face it — schools have been requiring vaccines for years and many have designated dress codes, so how requiring a COVID vaccine or a mask is some new violation is just ridiculous


The government is definitely mandating the vaccine. The federal government, along with state and local government officials have already widely voted in most large states and cities (like LA, NYC, San Francisco, so on) that all government employees and (soon) military personnel get vaccinated. The government is not a private business so they are certainly taking over an employee base(s) of and exercising government control over those people. Local businesses, and especially large corporations, bow to the government and what they dictate so they don't suffer financial and political consequences, so a private business isn't making an independent decision. 

Keeping unvaccinated people out of places is quite simply another ridiculous decision since vaccinated people can spread the virus to the exact same extent a those not vaccinated. I guess no one read that memo???!!! You can have someone fully vaccinated, and perhaps asymptomatic or lightly symptomatic, spreading covid in the "fully vaccinated" places. It's like taking temperatures of people to see if they have covid when not everyone with covid will have a fever. And they're already selling those vaccination cards online and on the streets - a local news reporter got a some of them all filled out for $50. So.. if people want to believe a place is only inviting in the legit vaccinated people then so be it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> The government is definitely mandating the vaccine. The federal government, along with state and local government officials have already widely voted in most large states and cities (like LA, NYC, San Francisco, so on) that all government employees and (soon) military personnel get vaccinated. The government is not a private business so they are certainly taking over an employee base(s) of and exercising government control over those people. Local businesses, and especially large corporations, bow to the government and what they dictate so they don't suffer financial and political consequences, so a private business isn't making an independent decision.
> 
> Keeping unvaccinated people out of places is quite simply another ridiculous decision since vaccinated people can spread the virus to the exact same extent a those not vaccinated. I guess no one read that memo???!!! You can have someone fully vaccinated, and perhaps asymptomatic or lightly symptomatic, spreading covid in the "fully vaccinated" places. It's like taking temperatures of people to see if they have covid when not everyone with covid will have a fever. And they're already selling those vaccination cards online and on the streets - a local news reporter got a some of them all filled out for $50. So.. if people want to believe a place is only inviting in the legit vaccinated people then so be it.


Mandates on vaccinations are not new.  Anyone who has kids in public school can tell you that!  The government has not shown a need to push other vaccinations because they already have a system that makes sure people are vaccinated.  

As to your point that it can still be transmitted if vaccinated- that is true but you missed the whole part about hospitalization.  At no point did the government state that anyone who was vaccinated would not get the virus.  The point of the vaccine is to keep people out of the hospital.  I read yesterday, in Texas, that there are no more hospital beds for children due to Covid and a small amount for adults.


----------



## BigPurseSue

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mandates on vaccinations are not new.  Anyone who has kids in public school can tell you that!  The government has not shown a need to push other vaccinations because they already have a system that makes sure people are vaccinated.



Many years ago my mother, in order to maintain her job as a civil servant in the public schools was required to undergo vaccinations and regular TB tests. She always took me with her to the health department for the annual tests and checks. I don't understand why it has become such a big deal today. I always felt fortunate to live in a society in which the local government had the means to ensure that often-fatal disease was not spread by its workers, especially to children. What has happened to change this attitude? What has gone wrong?


----------



## Grande Latte

The point of vaccination is so that if/ when you do get infected, your case will be mild or manageable. It will not become a severe case. Too many severe cases will crash the medical system. 

Have you seen a hospital with no beds for COVID patients or other sick people?
Yes, I have and it's hell on earth!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigPurseSue said:


> Many years ago my mother, in order to maintain her job as a civil servant in the public schools was required to undergo vaccinations and regular TB tests. She always took me with her to the health department for the annual tests and checks. I don't understand why it has become such a big deal today. I always felt fortunate to live in a society in which the local government had the means to ensure that often-fatal disease was not spread by its workers, especially to children. What has happened to change this attitude? What has gone wrong?


Exactly!
Even only as a volunteer at a nursing home and at an inpatient hospice,  my DD was REQUIRED to get a TB test, hepatitis titer test,  and she was REQUIRED to have all her vaccinations current. I don't remember what other hoops she had to jump through just to volunteer. So was she being brain washed and forced by communist ideology? The conspiracy  theorists might say yes.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Sunshine mama said:


> Exactly!
> Even only as a volunteer at a nursing home and at an inpatient hospice,  my DD was REQUIRED to get a TB test, hepatitis titer test,  and she was REQUIRED to have all her vaccinations current. I don't remember what other hoops she had to jump through just to volunteer. So was she being brain washed and forced by communist ideology? The conspiracy  theorists might say yes.



Exactly. I volunteered to work at a camp for disabled kids and had to undergo similar tests and vaccine upgrades. Good heavens I didn't want to make those kids sick if I was infected with something! Glad to do it. Happy to live in a society that thinks of such things.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just found out my anti-vaxxer/anti-masker distant family member's(he's a doctor) young children contracted covid. They live in a no mask mandate southern state. He is the one who put his children in a private school especially so that his children would not be required to wear masks. It's so sad!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> The government is definitely mandating the vaccine. The federal government, along with state and local government officials have already widely voted in most large states and cities (like LA, NYC, San Francisco, so on) that all government employees and (soon) military personnel get vaccinated. The government is not a private business so they are certainly taking over an employee base(s) of and exercising government control over those people. Local businesses, and especially large corporations, bow to the government and what they dictate so they don't suffer financial and political consequences, so a private business isn't making an independent decision.
> 
> Keeping unvaccinated people out of places is quite simply another ridiculous decision since vaccinated people can spread the virus to the exact same extent a those not vaccinated. I guess no one read that memo???!!! You can have someone fully vaccinated, and perhaps asymptomatic or lightly symptomatic, spreading covid in the "fully vaccinated" places. It's like taking temperatures of people to see if they have covid when not everyone with covid will have a fever. And they're already selling those vaccination cards online and on the streets - a local news reporter got a some of them all filled out for $50. So.. if people want to believe a place is only inviting in the legit vaccinated people then so be it.


Yeah!
The people who buy those cards are mostly fooling themselves!  The vaccine is supposed to mostly keep the vaccinated infected people from getting really really sick. NOTHING in life is 100 percent effective.  If these people who buy the fake cards are not getting vaccinated because the vaccine is not 100 percent protective,  have they seen the chance of dying just by walking? Have they seen the chance of dying just by driving? Heck,  just by living? Have they ever considered that just by living, they have a 100 percent chance of dying!!! How are they going to dodge that?
Covid vaccines help us dodge the chance of being insanely sick. Is it 100 percent effective? No. Will it most likely keep them from being insanely sick? 100 percent yes!


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> The government is definitely mandating the vaccine. The federal government, along with state and local government officials have already widely voted in most large states and cities (like LA, NYC, San Francisco, so on) that all government employees and (soon) military personnel get vaccinated. The government is not a private business so they are certainly taking over an employee base(s) of and exercising government control over those people. Local businesses, and especially large corporations, bow to the government and what they dictate so they don't suffer financial and political consequences, so a private business isn't making an independent decision.
> 
> Keeping unvaccinated people out of places is quite simply another ridiculous decision since vaccinated people can spread the virus to the exact same extent a those not vaccinated. I guess no one read that memo???!!! You can have someone fully vaccinated, and perhaps asymptomatic or lightly symptomatic, spreading covid in the "fully vaccinated" places. It's like taking temperatures of people to see if they have covid when not everyone with covid will have a fever. And they're already selling those vaccination cards online and on the streets - a local news reporter got a some of them all filled out for $50. So.. if people want to believe a place is only inviting in the legit vaccinated people then so be it.


Again, your talking about EMPLOYMENT. The government is not mandating the vaccine for anyone. And the military has ALWAYS required vaccines. COVID is just another one to add to list, but if you think getting a vaccine is too hard or a step too far, then these people never should have enlisted in the first place! Imagine being a member of the military crying to your commander officer that you don’t like the rules!! Yea, I’m sure your commanding officer will pacify you and say, “it’s OK son. Your freedom is way more important than a deadly virus! If you don’t want the vaccine — or wearing a helmet, or dry socks or a gas mask, you don’t have to. This is only the army & we‘re just preparing for war”.

If you don’t like it, find another job. COVID is an airborne virus. Your freedom should not impact me. Your freedom should not impact children. Selfish unvaccinated people are killing their neighbors. Vaccines have long been a requirement for work, school, military & travel. The fact that people are trying to make it some kind of burden is just plain ridiculous & frankly stupid. All these people crying about freedom are the very reason so many people’s freedoms have been trampled on, and it’s not for any kind of firm believe — it’s just plain selfishness (you see the guy screaming at a Dr leaving a school board meeting, “We know who are! We know where you live!”? Yea, I want to protect THAT guys freedom! Give me a break. I wish COVID+ people would start showing up at these places and start coughing and/or sneezing and then loudly announce, OH, BTW, I HAVE COVID. YOU’VE ALL BEEN EXPOSED!)

Yes, vaccinated people can get & catch COVID, but the risk of hospitalization and/or death is almost completely eliminated by the vaccine. Add a mask to a vaccinated person and the chances of them contracting and/or spreading COVID are almost nothing. And THATS the point. THATS where we should be. If you ever want to get past this thing, we have to beat it and THATS how its done. Not crying about some stupid freedoms for wearing a mask over your face. Jesus — I can’t even believe that people ever made that a thing, like how in the word does wearing a mask step on your freedoms? You know who made that a thing? Egotistical people who care more about their appearance than their health. 

The unvaccinated are the reason we’re still where we are. The people who think a 3x5 piece of cloth across their smart a$$ mouth or (what they perceive as) their pretty face is why we’re where we are now. Greed & selfish people are why 120,000+/day have been hospitalized with COVID in the US last week, why 250+ children/day over the last week have been hospitalized with COVID, why kids are being airlifted to hospitals miles from their home - SELFISHNESS & GREED.


----------



## iluvmybags

BigPurseSue said:


> Many years ago my mother, in order to maintain her job as a civil servant in the public schools was required to undergo vaccinations and regular TB tests. She always took me with her to the health department for the annual tests and checks. I don't understand why it has become such a big deal today. I always felt fortunate to live in a society in which the local government had the means to ensure that often-fatal disease was not spread by its workers, especially to children. What has happened to change this attitude? What has gone wrong?


I actually remember the health department coming to school to administer TB tests and polio vaccines and in the next room, a dentist doing dental exams. The only kids who didn’t get them were kids who’s parents took them to their family doctor instead of utilizing the village’s fee health clinic. I think there may have been one or two, but for the most part, our entire class lined up & took a turn in the chair!


----------



## iluvmybags

At the beginning of all this, I used to joke that we all should carry around a pack of cigarettes and when these people start crying about wearing a mask, pull out a cigarette, light it up and blow the smoke in their direction. Explain how wearing a mask is any different than second-hand smoke? It wasn’t that long ago — maybe 20-30 years ago, that you could smoke in the work place. Instead of forcing employees outside, there were break rooms where smoke just billowed out when you opened the door. Big shot executives had those standing ashtrays in their offices. Restaurants had smoking and non-smoking sections. But all that changed — why? Because HEALTH PROFESSIONALS discovered that second hand smoke was killing our neighbors and children. Smoking became forbidden indoors. You had to stand 30 feet away from the door to a public building if you were going to smoke outside. Bars & restaurants closed their smoking section. SMOKERS were turned into the bad guys, criminals. “You smoke? Ewwwwwww! Why should I be exposed or risk my health because of your gross habit?” But smokers didn’t march. They didn’t stand outside school board meetings demanding to have the right to smoke in our kids classrooms. They didn’t picket outside restaurants and stadiums for the right to smoke indoors. No, they just quietly went about their business and followed the new rules even if those new rules inconvenienced them. Explain how COVID is any different? You don’t want a wear a mask? Why should I risk My health and the health of my children because of your gross negligence?

So yea — carry a pack of cigarettes and when an anti-masker starts making a scene screaming about freedom, light up the cigarette and go stand right next to them and start screaming along with them. YEA! FREEDOM! [Inhale/exhale smoke!]


----------



## hermes_lemming

Person A caught covid.  He went to a birthday part and listen to some music.  There were 17 people staying the house, including his young son.  Someone came to the house with delta and well you know the rest... they all tested positive


----------



## daisychainz

BigPurseSue said:


> Many years ago my mother, in order to maintain her job as a civil servant in the public schools was required to undergo vaccinations and regular TB tests. She always took me with her to the health department for the annual tests and checks. I don't understand why it has become such a big deal today. I always felt fortunate to live in a society in which the local government had the means to ensure that often-fatal disease was not spread by its workers, especially to children. What has happened to change this attitude? What has gone wrong?


It's brand new. The vaccines that schools and other entities generally require have been in use for decades and have been vetted, proven, and perfected, so they are more widely accepted and you don't have too much pushback. The difference now is that people are being asked to take part in experimental shots that are still in trials. Not everyone is ok with that risk. For some people the side effects of covid are more acceptable than the side-effects of an unknown shot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> It's brand new. The vaccines that schools and other entities generally require have been in use for decades and have been vetted, proven, and perfected, so they are more widely accepted and you don't have too much pushback. The difference now is that people are being asked to take part in experimental shots that are still in trials. Not everyone is ok with that risk. For some people the side effects of covid are more acceptable than the side-effects of an unknown shot.


Some side effects of long covid are completely unknown! Who knows what can happen 1, 5 years from now? It would be ideal not to contract Covid at all.


----------



## LavenderIce

Vaccine hesitancy is just willful stupidity at this point. As a frontline worker vaccinated in December, we're the guinea pigs! There are now millions who have received the vaccine and it has shown it's safety and effectiveness in preventing severe illness. Is it 100%? No. But, we have layers of protection we can utilize to keep ourselves and each other safe. The ones we're caring for in ICUs are unvaccinated, younger and more severely ill. Last week, the youngest patient admitted was a 4 year old. There are even patients who have family members who have died of covid who still won't get vaccinated and will likely die themselves. Yet, you won't get the vaccine, but you'll go straight to the hospital to get care when you get covid? We're frustrated and some no longer have compassion in caring for covid patients because severe illness is preventable.


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> It's brand new. The vaccines that schools and other entities generally require have been in use for decades and have been vetted, proven, and perfected, so they are more widely accepted and you don't have too much pushback. The difference now is that people are being asked to take part in experimental shots that are still in trials. Not everyone is ok with that risk. For some people the side effects of covid are more acceptable than the side-effects of an unknown shot.


This is absolutely FALSE
Its not an experimental shot. It went through trials & was tested (and the first half of the research has been done over the last decade BEFORE COVID, which is why they were able to get the vaccine out so quickly. They weren’t starting from scratch). It was given emergency authorization by the FDA and is expected to receive full authorization by the end of the month.

COVID is new too — more people have died or become seriously ill from the virus than the vaccine. More people have been hospitalized from COVID than from the vaccine. Funny how people opposed to the vaccine are willing to take their chances with the virus.

You know what else was given emergency authorization? The treatment for COVID. If you get sick and wind up in the hospital, will you tell the doctor not to treat you for COVID because the treatment is experimental & still in trials? Will you tell them that you’ll take your chances?

And if those people are so concerned about the virus, why don’t they wear a mask then? Why are the same people resisting the vaccine the same people resisting a mask? Masks aren’t experimental. Masks have no side effects.


----------



## iluvmybags

LavenderIce said:


> Vaccine hesitancy is just willful stupidity at this point. As a frontline worker vaccinated in December, we're the guinea pigs! There are now millions who have received the vaccine and it has shown it's safety and effectiveness in preventing severe illness. Is it 100%? No. But, we have layers of protection we can utilize to keep ourselves and each other safe. The ones we're caring for in ICUs are unvaccinated, younger and more severely ill. Last week, the youngest patient admitted was a 4 year old. There are even patients who have family members who have died of covid who still won't get vaccinated and will likely die themselves. Yet, you won't get the vaccine, but you'll go straight to the hospital to get care when you get covid? We're frustrated and some no longer have compassion in caring for covid patients because severe illness is preventable.


 As I mentioned earlier, my daughter is an ER nurse
Thank you!


----------



## TC1

iluvmybags said:


> This is absolutely FALSE
> Its not an experimental shot. It went through trials & was tested (and the first half of the research has been done over the last decade BEFORE COVID, which is why they were able to get the vaccine out so quickly. They weren’t starting from scratch). It was given emergency authorization by the FDA and is expected to receive full authorization by the end of the month.
> 
> COVID is new too — more people have died or become seriously ill from the virus than the vaccine. More people have been hospitalized from COVID than from the vaccine. Funny how people opposed to the vaccine are willing to take their chances with the virus.
> 
> You know what else was given emergency authorization? The treatment for COVID. If you get sick and wind up in the hospital, will you tell the doctor not to treat you for COVID because the treatment is experimental & still in trials? Will you tell them that you’ll take your chances?
> 
> And if those people are so concerned about the virus, why don’t they wear a mask then? Why are the same people resisting the vaccine the same people resisting a mask? Masks aren’t experimental. Masks have no side effects.


LOL people don't want to get the Covid shot but are okay with popping Remdesivir, Dexamethasone and Hydroxychloroquine to "prevent" and "treat"  it...mmm, kay.


----------



## Sunshine mama

iluvmybags said:


> This is absolutely FALSE
> Its not an experimental shot. It went through trials & was tested (and the first half of the research has been done over the last decade BEFORE COVID, which is why they were able to get the vaccine out so quickly. They weren’t starting from scratch). It was given emergency authorization by the FDA and is expected to receive full authorization by the end of the month.



COVID is new too — more people have died or become seriously ill from the virus than the vaccine. More people have been hospitalized from COVID than from the vaccine. Funny how people opposed to the vaccine are willing to take their chances with the virus.
Exactly!

You know what else was given emergency authorization? The treatment for COVID. If you get sick and wind up in the hospital, will you tell the doctor not to treat you for COVID because the treatment is experimental & still in trials? Will you tell them that you’ll take your chances?
Exactly!

And if those people are so concerned about the virus, why don’t they wear a mask then? Why are the same people resisting the vaccine the same people resisting a mask? Masks aren’t experimental. Masks have no side effects.
Exactly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> LOL people don't want to get the Covid shot but are okay with popping Remdesivir, Dexamethasone and Hydroxychloroquine to "prevent" and "treat"  it...mmm, kay.


And they are okay with taking a chance and giving it to their kids!


----------



## whateve

iluvmybags said:


> At the beginning of all this, I used to joke that we all should carry around a pack of cigarettes and when these people start crying about wearing a mask, pull out a cigarette, light it up and blow the smoke in their direction. Explain how wearing a mask is any different than second-hand smoke? It wasn’t that long ago — maybe 20-30 years ago, that you could smoke in the work place. Instead of forcing employees outside, there were break rooms where smoke just billowed out when you opened the door. Big shot executives had those standing ashtrays in their offices. Restaurants had smoking and non-smoking sections. But all that changed — why? Because HEALTH PROFESSIONALS discovered that second hand smoke was killing our neighbors and children. Smoking became forbidden indoors. You had to stand 30 feet away from the door to a public building if you were going to smoke outside. Bars & restaurants closed their smoking section. SMOKERS were turned into the bad guys, criminals. “You smoke? Ewwwwwww! Why should I be exposed or risk my health because of your gross habit?” But smokers didn’t march. They didn’t stand outside school board meetings demanding to have the right to smoke in our kids classrooms. They didn’t picket outside restaurants and stadiums for the right to smoke indoors. No, they just quietly went about their business and followed the new rules even if those new rules inconvenienced them. Explain how COVID is any different? You don’t want a wear a mask? Why should I risk My health and the health of my children because of your gross negligence?
> 
> So yea — carry a pack of cigarettes and when an anti-masker starts making a scene screaming about freedom, light up the cigarette and go stand right next to them and start screaming along with them. YEA! FREEDOM! [Inhale/exhale smoke!]


I don't think you are remembering it quite right. There was quite a bit of a backlash. There were restaurants that refused to have nonsmoking sections. There were some places where the nonsmoking areas were a joke - 3 tables right in the middle of the restaurant surrounded by smokers. I've been to places where they still allow everyone to smoke and if you complain you are asked to leave.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## daisychainz

iluvmybags said:


> This is absolutely FALSE
> Its not an experimental shot. It went through trials & was tested (and the first half of the research has been done over the last decade BEFORE COVID, which is why they were able to get the vaccine out so quickly. They weren’t starting from scratch). It was given emergency authorization by the FDA and is expected to receive full authorization by the end of the month.
> 
> COVID is new too — more people have died or become seriously ill from the virus than the vaccine. More people have been hospitalized from COVID than from the vaccine. Funny how people opposed to the vaccine are willing to take their chances with the virus.
> 
> You know what else was given emergency authorization? The treatment for COVID. If you get sick and wind up in the hospital, will you tell the doctor not to treat you for COVID because the treatment is experimental & still in trials? Will you tell them that you’ll take your chances?
> 
> And if those people are so concerned about the virus, why don’t they wear a mask then? Why are the same people resisting the vaccine the same people resisting a mask? Masks aren’t experimental. Masks have no side effects.


It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol - I believe we're at 48% medical workers who are still completely disinterested in this life-saving vaccine and they are the front-line workers. Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried


----------



## iluvmybags

whateve said:


> I don't think you are remembering it quite right. There was quite a bit of a backlash. There were restaurants that refused to have nonsmoking sections. There were some places where the nonsmoking areas were a joke - 3 tables right in the middle of the restaurant surrounded by smokers. I've been to places where they still allow everyone to smoke and if you complain you are asked to leave.


But those are businesses you’re citing. I’m talking about individuals
How many smokers physically threatened or berrated grocery store employees because they couldn’t smoke as they shopped?
How often did smokers flat out refuse to put out their cigarette & continued smoking where it was prohibited (work, public transportation, restaurants, etc.)? For the most part, a majority of people were AGAINST smoking in public — why? Because second-hand smoke could affect them. Thats the point I’m trying to make — people want others to act responsibly because COVID is airborne and can easily be spread from one person to the next, much like people avoided smokers because second-hand smoke can easily make someone else sick.

I bet anything that a majority of people that are now complaining about wearing a mask in public were the same people who were/are bothered by & complained about second-hand smoke


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol - I believe we're at 48% medical workers who are still completely disinterested in this life-saving vaccine and they are the front-line workers. Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried


Yea, much like anything is tested in trials and used by people
How many things are NEVER tested or trialed on people? How many foods and drinks do you digest that AREN’T approved by the FDA? Do you drink alcohol? Thats not FDA approved - how many people has alcohol been tested on?

You’re whining about employers seting rules and requirements for work — well welcome to the real world sweetie where there are rules to follow and regulations you must meet. Don’t like it? Find another job. There are tons of them out there, right? Employers crying about not being able to hire people — don’t want to be vaccinated, there’s no shortage of places you can work where you don’t need to be vaccinated. I’m sure McDonalds or WalMart will take you — or wait. No they won’t. They want HEALTHY employees who won’t get their customers sick. Oh well, maybe you can quit and live off of unemployment — oh wait. You can’t collect unemployment if you quit your job. Sucks for you. Guess if you want to work, you follow the rules.

You have death rates — now, tell us the rates for the following:

How many people have gotten sick with COVID and now have longterm heart damage?
How many COVID infected people have brain damage?
How many double lung transplants have been performed since COVID started?
How many COVID patients are now on inhalers and require regular breathing treatments?
How many COVID patients had one or both legs amputated because of blood clots?
How many stroke victims are in rehab because of COVID?

Get back to us with those stats and let us know whether its still worth the risk for you and if you still choose to pass on the vaccine, then fine — but put a mask on because no one around you wants to catch what you don’t give a damn about.


----------



## whateve

iluvmybags said:


> But those are businesses you’re citing. I’m talking about individuals
> How many smokers physically threatened or berrated grocery store employees because they couldn’t smoke as they shopped?
> *How often did smokers flat out refuse to put out their cigarette & continued smoking where it was prohibited *(work, public transportation, restaurants, etc.)? For the most part, a majority of people were AGAINST smoking in public — why? Because second-hand smoke could affect them. Thats the point I’m trying to make — people want others to act responsibly because COVID is airborne and can easily be spread from one person to the next, much like people avoided smokers because second-hand smoke can easily make someone else sick.
> 
> I bet anything that a majority of people that are now complaining about wearing a mask in public were the same people who were/are bothered by & complained about second-hand smoke


A lot! Don't you remember getting into elevators and the smokers would put their cigarette down low as if you wouldn't notice? Many got belligerent when you complained.

Why do you think the people complaining about wearing a mask would more likely be people who complained about second hand smoke rather than the smokers who wanted to continue smoking?


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol -




Are you somehow insinuating that “handbag people” aren’t doctors or nurses or pharmacists or scientists or lawyers or surgeons or chairmans of the board? You haven’t been around here very long have you?


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> The government is definitely mandating the vaccine. The federal government, along with state and local government officials have already widely voted in most large states and cities (like LA, NYC, San Francisco, so on) that all government employees and (soon) military personnel get vaccinated. The government is not a private business so they are certainly taking over an employee base(s) of and exercising government control over those people. Local businesses, and especially large corporations, bow to the government and what they dictate so they don't suffer financial and political consequences, so a private business isn't making an independent decision.
> 
> Keeping unvaccinated people out of places is quite simply another ridiculous decision since vaccinated people can spread the virus to the exact same extent a those not vaccinated. I guess no one read that memo???!!! You can have someone fully vaccinated, and perhaps asymptomatic or lightly symptomatic, spreading covid in the "fully vaccinated" places. It's like taking temperatures of people to see if they have covid when not everyone with covid will have a fever. And they're already selling those vaccination cards online and on the streets - a local news reporter got a some of them all filled out for $50. So.. if people want to believe a place is only inviting in the legit vaccinated people then so be it.


the government requiring govt employees to be vaccinated or tested is Not the same as requiring everyone to be vaccinated.  If you don't want to comply with your employer's rules you can quit.
Some people seem to have the idea the government is mandating everyone to be vaccinated.  that is not true.  and maybe if the former chief of government would say he's vaccinated and it's a good idea some of these misguided individuals would change their minds


----------



## iluvmybags

whateve said:


> A lot! Don't you remember getting into elevators and the smokers would put their cigarette down low as if you wouldn't notice? Many got belligerent when you complained.
> 
> Why do you think the people complaining about wearing a mask would more likely be people who complained about second hand smoke rather than the smokers who wanted to continue smoking?


Honestly, no
I don’t remember any of that and guess what? I used to be a smoker
I was the one being yelled at. I was the one who put on my winter coat and rode the elevator down 37 floors to take a smoke break in the middle of a Chicago winter. None of the smokers I knew broke the rules or behaved like they were above the rules or laws. Did we like it? No. But it was, what is was — it was OUR choice to smoke, so we followed the rules. And if I’m not mistaken, those are STILL the rules and smokers still follow them. I haven’t seen any videos go viral of a smoker refusing to put out a cigarette at Trader Joes or Target in recent years. In all the years I smoked after no smoking laws were put into place do I ever remember behaving like these anti-maskers are


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol - I believe we're at 48% medical workers who are still completely disinterested in this life-saving vaccine and they are the front-line workers. Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried



These people didn’t die either, but I guess they weren’t too worried


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol - I believe we're at 48% medical workers who are still completely disinterested in this life-saving vaccine and they are the front-line workers. Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried


Are you encouraged to protect the children and immune compromised of the world?  Because I am! #veryworried


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So a BIG thank you to all those that went on a pub crawl on Saturday night despite being in lockdown, certain pubs and restaurant's were OPEN in a few suburb's near the City center and at the City Centre???? Also a BIG thank you to all those that went to playgrounds and parks not wearing a mask, no social distancing and gathered in crowds???? Everything is now CLOSED. Are you happy now?

Our Lockdown has now been extended for another 2 WEEKS thanks to all you selfish a55holes! We now also have the 9pm curfew back, that doesn't bother me in the slightest - But it will bother those selfish people who are hell bent on breaking the rules and ruining any chance of our state reopening sooner.

So now we are looking at the 2nd of September before we reopen AND that will depend upon NO-ONE trying to break the rules. And that also includes engagement parties or any party at your home. Stupid idiot's posting it on SM, while 2 people were positive with the virus. They also received some really hefty fines! Hope you are able to pay for your now not wedding!

So we are looking at 4 weeks lockdown - Still on our second week lockdown until Thursday (Tuesday morning here!), then week 3 starts of lockdown.


----------



## iluvmybags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So a BIG thank you to all those that went on a pub crawl on Saturday night despite being in lockdown, certain pubs and restaurant's were OPEN in a few suburb's near the City center and at the City Centre???? Also a BIG thank you to all those that went to playgrounds and parks not wearing a mask, no social distancing and gathered in crowds???? Everything is now CLOSED. Are you happy now?
> 
> Our Lockdown has now been extended for another 2 WEEKS thanks to all you selfish a55holes! We now also have the 9pm curfew back, that doesn't bother me in the slightest - But it will bother those selfish people who are hell bent on breaking the rules and ruining any chance of our state reopening sooner.
> 
> So now we are looking at the 2nd of September before we reopen AND that will depend upon NO-ONE trying to break the rules. And that also includes engagement parties or any party at your home. Stupid idiot's posting it on SM, while 2 people were positive with the virus. They also received some really hefty fines! Hope you are able to pay for your now not wedding!
> 
> So we are looking at 4 weeks lockdown - Still on our second week lockdown until Thursday (Tuesday morning here!), then week 3 starts of lockdown.


Honestly, at this point its like talking to children. Like how can you not see its your bad behavior that prolonging this whole crap show!! I just don’t see how it ends, unless they all wind up severely ill or dead themselves and all thats left are healthy people who took precautions. 

You‘re in Australia, right? This is what I don’t understand about these crybabies in the US — no one’s on lockdown. No one’s threatening a lockdown. Everything is open and for the most part, operating at full capacity (a few hot spots have limited capacity at some gatherings, but it’s not the norm across the country).


----------



## Roxannek

TC1 said:


> LOL people don't want to get the Covid shot but are okay with popping Remdesivir, Dexamethasone and Hydroxychloroquine to "prevent" and "treat"  it...mmm, kay.


Yes AND Ivermectin! We use that to worm our 1500 lb cows!! We get ours at the Farmer’s co-op here in Texas. They had to put it behind the counter because idiots were buying it to take when they and their kids got covid! It is POISON, people! DO NOT TAKE IVERMECTIN! Get your vaccines and quit acting so entitled and ignorant. Save your kids, geesh. What the crap is wrong with our world? I have a neighbor (in her early 30’s) who works in a clinic with patients who refuses to vaccinate because she is afraid and following the herd of rebellion in her political party. How ridiculous and selfish. This is not political, people are dying.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

iluvmybags said:


> Honestly, at this point its like talking to children. Like how can you not see its your bad behavior that prolonging this whole crap show!! I just don’t see how it ends, unless they all wind up severely ill or dead themselves and all thats left are healthy people who took precautions.
> 
> You‘re in Australia, right? This is what I don’t understand about these crybabies in the US — no one’s on lockdown. No one’s threatening a lockdown. Everything is open and for the most part, operating at full capacity (a few hot spots have limited capacity at some gatherings, but it’s not the norm across the country).



Yes, I'm in Oz. 

Well that couple that held the engagement party with over 150+ people made snarky comments about not being in lockdown and it's a celebration, so not breaking the rules????? At least 2 of their guests have covid??? Now the couple are receiving death threats and who wouldn't be angry and extremely pissed off for those of us who DO follow the rules of lockdown and don't hold a party. That's why names are never released for those that break the rules.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I don't think you are remembering it quite right. There was quite a bit of a backlash. There were restaurants that refused to have nonsmoking sections. There were some places where the nonsmoking areas were a joke - 3 tables right in the middle of the restaurant surrounded by smokers. I've been to places where they still allow everyone to smoke and if you complain you are asked to leave.


At airports right under the no smoking sign, I see people smoking all the time!


----------



## iluvmybags

Sunshine mama said:


> At airports right under the no smoking sign, I see people smoking all the time!


When asked to put their cigarette out, do they start screaming & making a scene about their freedom? Or better yet, do they continuing smoking while on the plane, even when the flight attendants ask them to put it out?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Our gardener told my husband he has friends who won't get the vaccine because they think it will allow the government to track them.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> Our gardener told my husband he has friends who won't get the vaccine because they think it will allow the government to track them.


These are the same people that think the FBI is listening to your cell phone conversations


----------



## TC1

As of today our province started reporting all new infections by vaccination status. Today's cases (85) 74 are unvaxxed, 5 had one shot and 6 were fully vaccinated. I think the hope it to show people in basic numbers what infections look like. There are a lot of people who have just been dodging reality.


----------



## GhstDreamer

TC1 said:


> As of today our province started reporting all new infections by vaccination status. Today's cases (85) 74 are unvaxxed, 5 had one shot and 6 were fully vaccinated. I think the hope it to show people in basic numbers what infections look like. There are a lot of people who have just been dodging reality.


Our province has over 500 new cases. My town has 5 covid cases in the hospital and all unvaccinated. My friend is one of the few who are not vaccinated because she said if she gets sick from the shot then there will be no one to take care of her son. Her 11 year old son has brain cancer and is currently receiving chemo. I told her it is a personal choice but she teaches older kids and a lot of the older students are choosing not to get vaccinated and I personally think she is making a big mistake not getting vaccinated.


----------



## iluvmybags

If you live in Alabama, start taking your vitamins and baby aspirin and pray you don't have a heart attack, stroke or get into a bad car accident


----------



## iluvmybags

GhstDreamer said:


> Our province has over 500 new cases. My town has 5 covid cases in the hospital and all unvaccinated. My friend is one of the few who are not vaccinated because she said if she gets sick from the shot then there will be no one to take care of her son. Her 11 year old son has brain cancer and is currently receiving chemo. I told her it is a personal choice but she teaches older kids and a lot of the older students are choosing not to get vaccinated and I personally think she is making a big mistake not getting vaccinated.


so she's more afraid of the side effects of the vaccine which will last 24-48 hours and are mild for a majority of people than getting sick with COVID and winding up in the hospital for weeks or months (which is happening to the people who DON'T die, making the chances even higher)


----------



## TC1

GhstDreamer said:


> Our province has over 500 new cases. My town has 5 covid cases in the hospital and all unvaccinated. My friend is one of the few who are not vaccinated because she said if she gets sick from the shot then there will be no one to take care of her son. Her 11 year old son has brain cancer and is currently receiving chemo. I told her it is a personal choice but she teaches older kids and a lot of the older students are choosing not to get vaccinated and I personally think she is making a big mistake not getting vaccinated.


I have heard from A LOT of 18-25 year olds that they are just "too busy" to get vaccinated and don't want to "bother" but they seem to find 10 hours a day to scroll IG and TikTok..  
ETA when her son turns 12, he'll be eligible..also as he has underlying health conditions, it's probably recommended.


----------



## GhstDreamer

iluvmybags said:


> so she's more afraid of the side effects of the vaccine which will last 24-48 hours and are mild for a majority of people than getting sick with COVID and winding up in the hospital for weeks or months (which is happening to the people who DON'T die, making the chances even higher)


Sadly she believes she may get severely ill from the vaccine but what I don't understand is that she personally knows most of us educators are already vaccinated and none of us became severely ill from the vaccine or died from it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

TC1 said:


> I have heard from A LOT of 18-25 year olds that they are just "too busy" to get vaccinated and don't want to "bother" but they seem to find 10 hours a day to scroll IG and TikTok..
> ETA when her son turns 12, he'll be eligible..also as he has underlying health conditions, it's probably recommended.


Actually she told me she wouldn't want her son to get the vaccine either in case he dies from it.


----------



## bag-mania

GhstDreamer said:


> Actually she told me she wouldn't want her son to get the vaccine either in case he dies from it.



That is some irrational thinking. Has she spoken to her son's physician about it? I bet the doctor thinks she has been vaccinated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

iluvmybags said:


> When asked to put their cigarette out, do they start screaming & making a scene about their freedom? Or better yet, do they continuing smoking while on the plane, even when the flight attendants ask them to put it out?


No. I never ask! I just ignore them.


----------



## Vlad

My mom has not been allowed to visit us since Covid started. The previous admin issued a restriction on travelers from most European Union states in March 2020 and the current admin renewed it after it expired. My mom's in Germany, fully vaccinated and is now awaiting a response to her third request at the embassy to be allowed to come visit. Her previous two requests were denied as it was _not in the national interest of the United States_ for her to be allowed to visit. 

Ironically, US citizens may enter the EU as they please, but not vice versa. There was talks that this travel restriction would be revisited, but nothing as of yet.

Anyway, here's to hoping she can come soon. I haven't seen her in almost 2 years, her grandkids are growing up so fast and FaceTime ain't cutting it.


----------



## sdkitty

GhstDreamer said:


> Our province has over 500 new cases. My town has 5 covid cases in the hospital and all unvaccinated. My friend is one of the few who are not vaccinated because she said if she gets sick from the shot then there will be no one to take care of her son. Her 11 year old son has brain cancer and is currently receiving chemo. I told her it is a personal choice but she teaches older kids and a lot of the older students are choosing not to get vaccinated and I personally think she is making a big mistake not getting vaccinated.


sounds like either she's over-reacting due to her son's illness or this is an excuse
I had side effects but it wasn't enough to put me out of commission.  I rested for a day but if I had a sick child I would have been able to care for him/her.  and I haven't heard of anyone having huge side effects

It's really ironic that none of us, no matter our ages, have every seen anything of this scale, basically closing down the country, yet people don't want to get vaccinated.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vlad said:


> My mom has not been allowed to visit us since Covid started. The previous admin issued a restriction on travelers from most European Union states in March 2020 and the current admin renewed it after it expired. My mom's in Germany, fully vaccinated and is now awaiting a response to her third request at the embassy to be allowed to come visit. Her previous two requests were denied as it was _not in the national interest of the United States_ for her to be allowed to visit.
> 
> Ironically, US citizens may enter the EU as they please, but not vice versa. There was talks that this travel restriction would be revisited, but nothing as of yet.
> 
> Anyway, here's to hoping she can come soon. I haven't seen her in almost 2 years, her grandkids are growing up so fast and FaceTime ain't cutting it.


Someone I know just moved to Germany from the Us.  Her kids (too young to vaccinate) just needed to take a Covid test before travel.

Hopefully your mom can come soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Our province has over 500 new cases. My town has 5 covid cases in the hospital and all unvaccinated. My friend is one of the few who are not vaccinated because she said if she gets sick from the shot then there will be no one to take care of her son. Her 11 year old son has brain cancer and is currently receiving chemo. I told her it is a personal choice but she teaches older kids and a lot of the older students are choosing not to get vaccinated and I personally think she is making a big mistake not getting vaccinated.


So she would rather contract covid instead of getting vaccinated?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

My state is slowly creeping up with vaccinations, a little more than half now vaccinated and my county had a really high rate..Hospitalizations are increasing but I don’t think anywhere close to the south...I still wipe down my groceries and open my packages in the garage...I don’t know if I will ever feel comfortable around people again.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

daisychainz said:


> It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol - I believe we're at 48% medical workers who are still completely disinterested in this life-saving vaccine and they are the front-line workers. Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried



I think you live in Texas? 









						Multiple regions across Texas now completely out of ICU beds as COVID-19 cases spike, data shows
					

About 322 ICU beds total remain available across Texas, according to state data.




					www.wfaa.com
				




#maybeyoushouldworry


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> So she would rather contract covid instead of getting vaccinated?


I think she believes she won't get it since she just goes to work, hospital and home. However her work involves being at a school that has 1300 student population for at least 8 hrs every day of the school week and our premier doesn't believe in small class sizes. I seriously don't get it but I feel like it isn't in my place to question her.


----------



## GhstDreamer

bag-mania said:


> That is some irrational thinking. Has she spoken to her son's physician about it? I bet the doctor thinks she has been vaccinated.


I inclined to agree. I was surprised when she told she wasn't vaccinated and not planning too. When our province opened up vaccinations to educators most of us stampeded to the clinics. I actually don't know any other educator who hasn't. I think over 85% of educators in our region are vaccinated from what I read from union email.


----------



## bklner2014

iluvmybags said:


> This is absolutely FALSE
> *Its not an experimental shot. It went through trials & was tested (and the first half of the research has been done over the last decade BEFORE COVID*, which is why they were able to get the vaccine out so quickly. They weren’t starting from scratch). It was given emergency authorization by the FDA and is expected to receive full authorization by the end of the month.
> 
> COVID is new too — more people have died or become seriously ill from the virus than the vaccine. More people have been hospitalized from COVID than from the vaccine. Funny how people opposed to the vaccine are willing to take their chances with the virus.
> 
> *You know what else was given emergency authorization? The treatment for COVID. If you get sick and wind up in the hospital, will you tell the doctor not to treat you for COVID because the treatment is experimental & still in trials? Will you tell them that you’ll take your chances?*
> 
> And if those people are so concerned about the virus, why don’t they wear a mask then? Why are the same people resisting the vaccine the same people resisting a mask? Masks aren’t experimental. Masks have no side effects.


Really well said, especially the portions in bold!


----------



## bklner2014

TC1 said:


> LOL people don't want to get the Covid shot but are okay with popping Remdesivir, Dexamethasone and Hydroxychloroquine to "prevent" and "treat"  it...mmm, kay.


Yeah! And how about those people who drank bleach (and died)?


----------



## BigPurseSue

daisychainz said:


> It's brand new. The vaccines that schools and other entities generally require have been in use for decades and have been vetted, proven, and perfected, so they are more widely accepted and you don't have too much pushback. The difference now is that people are being asked to take part in experimental shots that are still in trials. Not everyone is ok with that risk. For some people the side effects of covid are more acceptable than the side-effects of an unknown shot.



No it's not brand new. I'm old enough to remember when the vaccines we were given in school for polio, measles, etc. were all fairly new and had been in use for only a couple years. In fact I remember new vaccines coming out when I was in school. 

There has always been pushback against vaccines to some degree. When smallpox vaccination began in the American colonies in the 18th century for instance, a medical technique brought by slaves from Africa where vaccination had been performed for centuries, there was controversy bordering on mass hysteria similar to what we're seeing today. Some argued that smallpox vaccination was God's gift to humanity while others argued it thwarted the will of God. But the bottom line remains this: do you want family members to die of an illness that can most likely be prevented by a simple inoculation?


----------



## iluvmybags

we’re so screwed
If people won’t even get ONE vaccine, HTH are we going to convince them to get THREE?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Vlad said:


> My mom has not been allowed to visit us since Covid started. The previous admin issued a restriction on travelers from most European Union states in March 2020 and the current admin renewed it after it expired. My mom's in Germany, fully vaccinated and is now awaiting a response to her third request at the embassy to be allowed to come visit. Her previous two requests were denied as it was _not in the national interest of the United States_ for her to be allowed to visit.
> 
> Ironically, US citizens may enter the EU as they please, but not vice versa. There was talks that this travel restriction would be revisited, but nothing as of yet.
> 
> Anyway, here's to hoping she can come soon. I haven't seen her in almost 2 years, her grandkids are growing up so fast and FaceTime ain't cutting it.



Why don’t you visit her instead? Germany has very low cases because they are quite strict over covid far better that than be stupid like in the UK look at the mess we are in - cases in the US are increasing again why don’t you take time out and visit your mum while things in Germany are so good ? Cases are only likely to surge again in Europe over the winter which could mean another ) months not being able to see her ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

iluvmybags said:


> If you live in Alabama, start taking your vitamins and baby aspirin and pray you don't have a heart attack, stroke or get into a bad car accident
> 
> View attachment 5166582



Scary isn’t it ??? it’s the same in Northern Ireland -hospitals are full of covid or suspected covid patients and are having to  turn other really ill people away “for their own safety” so they don’t have the extra risk of catching covid - as some potential covid patients are refusing to mask or take a test at the hospital  so they take up room being separately isolated that could be used for 4-6 other patients !!!! My blood is boiling!!! They can’t be put in a ward - as wards are covid or non covid but these idiots are unknown status ( assumed covid but can’t be put in a covid ward in case they are negative but then catch it ) I do wish hospitals could refuse to take them - if you refuse the vaccines no treatment if you refuse to mask and take a test no treatment


----------



## elvisfan4life

BigPurseSue said:


> No it's not brand new. I'm old enough to remember when the vaccines we were given in school for polio, measles, etc. were all fairly new and had been in use for only a couple years. In fact I remember new vaccines coming out when I was in school.
> 
> There has always been pushback against vaccines to some degree. When smallpox vaccination began in the American colonies in the 18th century for instance, a medical technique brought by slaves from Africa where vaccination had been performed for centuries, there was controversy bordering on mass hysteria similar to what we're seeing today. Some argued that smallpox vaccination was God's gift to humanity while others argued it thwarted the will of God. But the bottom line remains this: do you want family members to die of an illness that can most likely be prevented by a simple inoculation?



Elvis Presley fronted the polio campaign


----------



## elvisfan4life

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I think you live in Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple regions across Texas now completely out of ICU beds as COVID-19 cases spike, data shows
> 
> 
> About 322 ICU beds total remain available across Texas, according to state data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wfaa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #maybeyoushouldworry



She doesn’t believe it’s a serious illness she won’t take up a bed then


----------



## muddledmint

iluvmybags said:


> we’re so screwed
> If people won’t even get ONE vaccine, HTH are we going to convince them to get THREE?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166874


I’m at 7 months post second dose. I cannot wait to get the booster! 

I don’t think it’s possible to convince people to get vaccinated. By now, most people are firmly set in their decisions and there’s no changing their minds. I don’t have a problem with people being free to decide for themselves, but they have to live with the consequences of their choices. If that means not being able to work in certain jobs, not being able to fly or go on cruises, not being able to attend certain colleges or go to in person school, or not getting full insurance coverage if they do end up needing hospital care, that’s their choice! I’m not crying over the 90% of hospitalized covid patients who are unvaxxed. It affects us all, which is the unfortunate thing, but there’s nothing we can do about it. That’s the cost of living in a free society.


----------



## Sinko789

lifestyle changes to better eating habits, people are using this time to get healthier in many areas.


----------



## Sinko789

Unsurprisingly, the pandemic has triggered a wave of mental health issues. Whether it’s managing addiction, depression, social isolation or just the general stress that’s resulted from COVID-19, we’re all feeling it.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sinko789

It seems to especially be hitting younger people. Of those surveyed, 55% reported experiencing mental health issues since the onset of the pandemic, including 74% of respondents in the 18-to-34-year-old age range.


----------



## Sinko789

four of the most common issues are:


Stress (33% overall; 42% of 18-to-34-year-olds)
Anxiety (30% overall; 40% of 18-to-34-year-olds)
Depression (24% overall; 31% of 18-to-34-year-olds)
Loneliness or isolation (24% overall; 31% of 18-to-34-year-olds)


----------



## Sunshine mama

iluvmybags said:


> we’re so screwed
> If people won’t even get ONE vaccine, HTH are we going to convince them to get THREE?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166874


Well, maybe for some people,  3 sounds more serious than 2? I'm being hopeful here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sinko789 said:


> Unsurprisingly, the pandemic has triggered a wave of mental health issues. Whether it’s managing addiction, depression, social isolation or just the general stress that’s resulted from COVID-19, we’re all feeling it.


I think the key word here is "triggered".
The mental health issues were already probably existing in a dormant stage,  just waiting to surface.  The pandemic probably pushed the issues over the edge.
We really need to have a better program to prevent mental illness, and also to help with those who already have them.
Otherwise,  our future will be in a hot mess.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Roxannek said:


> Yes AND Ivermectin! We use that to worm our 1500 lb cows!! We get ours at the Farmer’s co-op here in Texas. They had to put it behind the counter because idiots were buying it to take when they and their kids got covid! It is POISON, people! DO NOT TAKE IVERMECTIN! Get your vaccines and quit acting so entitled and ignorant. Save your kids, geesh. What the crap is wrong with our world? I have a neighbor (in her early 30’s) who works in a clinic with patients who refuses to vaccinate because she is afraid and following the herd of rebellion in her political party. How ridiculous and selfish. This is not political, people are dying.


Person A is taking ivermectin to treat his, gf and son's covid. Saying it was touted by a certain country. I responded "no not really, said country was feared to be nearly overrun by covid earlier this year.. so much so all the other super powers stepped in and provided vaccines. " 

At this point it's to each their own. They take care of their body as they see fit and I'll do the same. *big sigh*


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> Our gardener told my husband he has friends who won't get the vaccine because they think it will allow the government to track them.


Yep and they're also listening to our phone calls, reading our texts and emails. You know what? If that's true, whomever is assigned my detail is literally living their best life.


----------



## LavenderIce

elvisfan4life said:


> Scary isn’t it ??? it’s the same in Northern Ireland -hospitals are full of covid or suspected covid patients and are having to  turn other really ill people away “for their own safety” so they don’t have the extra risk of catching covid - as some potential covid patients are refusing to mask or take a test at the hospital  so they take up room being separately isolated that could be used for 4-6 other patients !!!! My blood is boiling!!! They can’t be put in a ward - as wards are covid or non covid but these idiots are unknown status ( assumed covid but can’t be put in a covid ward in case they are negative but then catch it ) *I do wish hospitals could refuse to take them - if you refuse the vaccines no treatment if you refuse to mask and take a test no treatment*



I wish the same.



muddledmint said:


> I’m at 7 months post second dose. I cannot wait to get the booster!
> 
> I don’t think it’s possible to convince people to get vaccinated. By now, most people are firmly set in their decisions and there’s no changing their minds. *I don’t have a problem with people being free to decide for themselves, but they have to live with the consequences of their choices. If that means not being able to work in certain jobs, not being able to fly or go on cruises, not being able to attend certain colleges or go to in person school, or not getting full insurance coverage if they do end up needing hospital care, that’s their choice!* I’m not crying over the 90% of hospitalized covid patients who are unvaxxed. It affects us all, which is the unfortunate thing, but there’s nothing we can do about it. That’s the cost of living in a free society.



I'm a firm believer in people having to live with the consequences of their choices. Wouldn't that be something if covid hospitalizations were not covered for the unvaccinated?


----------



## sdkitty

GhstDreamer said:


> I think she believes she won't get it since she just goes to work, hospital and home. However her work involves being at a school that has 1300 student population for at least 8 hrs every day of the school week and our premier doesn't believe in small class sizes. I seriously don't get it but I feel like it isn't in my place to question her.


a hospital is the best place to get an infection
She is probably either fearful for some reason or has been listening to the wrong TV or radio personality


----------



## elvisfan4life

Has anyone heard about new strains of the delta variant ? In the UK AY4 now seems to have more cars than the original delta variant in the last month I can’t find any details on it but there seem to be at least 12 AY variants of delta now are these evading the vaccines ? We seem to have more elderly double jabbed people dying almost 200 deaths today alone and sadly abs scarily going up all the time again


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> I’m at 7 months post second dose. I cannot wait to get the booster!
> 
> I don’t think it’s possible to convince people to get vaccinated. By now, most people are firmly set in their decisions and there’s no changing their minds. I don’t have a problem with people being free to decide for themselves, but they have to live with the consequences of their choices. If that means not being able to work in certain jobs, not being able to fly or go on cruises, not being able to attend certain colleges or go to in person school, or not getting full insurance coverage if they do end up needing hospital care, that’s their choice! I’m not crying over the 90% of hospitalized covid patients who are unvaxxed. It affects us all, which is the unfortunate thing, but there’s nothing we can do about it. That’s the cost of living in a free society.



I wish our hospitalised and dying were unvaccinated but in the UK increasingly those dying are double vaccinated


----------



## Prada Psycho

iluvmybags said:


> *we’re so screwed
> If people won’t even get ONE vaccine, HTH are we going to convince them to get THREE?*


My thoughts exactly.  Those of us who already have been fully vaccinated will certainly get our boosters. Most of us saw this coming during the first few months of this year.  No biggie.  Problem is the anti-vaxxers will still refuse the first round vaccine and another mutation will come after we get our boosters.  It's a vicious cycle that won't be solved by continuing to boost those of us who have gotten our vaccines while the anti-vaxxers merrily spread more variants.


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> I wish our hospitalised and dying were unvaccinated but in the UK increasingly those dying are double vaccinated


that is worrisome


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Elvis Presley fronted the polio campaign



Found the pic he was vaccinated on tv on the Ed 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Sullivan show in 1956


----------



## elvisfan4life

Prada Psycho said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Those of us who already have been fully vaccinated will certainly get our boosters. Most of us saw this coming during the first few months of this year.  No biggie.  Problem is the anti-vaxxers will still refuse the first round vaccine and another mutation will come after we get our boosters.  It's a vicious cycle that won't be solved by continuing to boost those of us who have gotten our vaccines while the anti-vaxxers merrily spread more variants.



Sadly I think the new variants are already here all these AY ones


----------



## Prada Psycho

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly I think the new variants are already here all these AY ones


As I said above: It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## iluvmybags

There’s just no sign that any of this will improve any time soon. I can’t believe they’re just letting these kids suffer like this & I’m sorry, but thats whats happening — in order to score political points, the adults in the room are letting these kids suffer needlessly  









						Nearly 30 children at Texas Children's Hospital in Houston have both COVID-19 and RSV
					

"You’ve got two potentially fatal diseases attacking the same child so we take that very, very seriously,” the chief of critical care at TCH said.




					www.khou.com


----------



## bag-mania

elvisfan4life said:


> Has anyone heard about new strains of the delta variant ? In the UK AY4 now seems to have more cars than the original delta variant in the last month I can’t find any details on it but there seem to be at least 12 AY variants of delta now are these evading the vaccines ? We seem to have more elderly double jabbed people dying almost 200 deaths today alone and sadly abs scarily going up all the time again



I haven't heard about new strains of delta. Over the weekend I heard a couple of news reports about the lambda variant, which is the dominant variant in Peru, as well as having high numbers in other South American countries. Lambda variant speculations seem to be the most recent way for the media to scare people. Very little is known about it yet but that isn't stopping the press from predicting it will be the next covid boogeyman. Sometimes it's best to tune out for our own peace of mind. The nonstop barrage of negativity gets to be too much.


----------



## Coach Superfan

bag-mania said:


> I haven't heard about new strains of delta. Over the weekend I heard a couple of news reports about the lambda variant, which is the dominant variant in Peru, as well as having high numbers in other South American countries. Lambda variant speculations seem to be the most recent way for the media to scare people. Very little is known about it yet but that isn't stopping the press from predicting it will be the next covid boogeyman. Sometimes it's best to tune out for our own peace of mind. The nonstop barrage of negativity gets to be too much.


I think regardless of the strain, everyone should be taking the same precautions to prevent the spread and infection from going around. Yes some variants are less contagious but can we agree that Covid regardless is horrible?


----------



## Coach Superfan

LavenderIce said:


> I wish the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a firm believer in people having to live with the consequences of their choices. Wouldn't that be something if covid hospitalizations were not covered for the unvaccinated?



If only. It makes me so enraged to hear of the hospitals who have to turn away legitimately ill people (or those suffering heart attacks, etc) because there is no room due to the high amount of Covid patients. Even if hospitals were all turning away unvaccinated patients, I doubt this would convince many to get their shots due to such a high number who doubt the severity of it / think they are at low risk of getting infected. I have a friend who works at a hospital and of her team of 6, three of them refuse to get the shot even though it has been announced that anyone unvaccinated will be terminated.


----------



## bag-mania

Coach Superfan said:


> I think regardless of the strain, everyone should be taking the same precautions to prevent the spread and infection from going around. Yes some variants are less contagious but can we agree that Covid regardless is horrible?



They should be, but unfortunately it is obvious that we cannot rely on everyone to do their part. My point was that the constant dwelling on the ravages of Covid is becoming almost as destructive to us mentally as the disease is to us physically. It is difficult to change someone's mind once it is made up. Us being frustrated about what we cannot change won't make a difference. Stepping away from the news once in a while is a healthy way to keep it from getting overwhelming.


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Scary isn’t it ??? it’s the same in Northern Ireland -hospitals are full of covid or suspected covid patients and are having to  turn other really ill people away “for their own safety” so they don’t have the extra risk of catching covid - as some potential covid patients are refusing to mask or take a test at the hospital  so they take up room being separately isolated that could be used for 4-6 other patients !!!! My blood is boiling!!! They can’t be put in a ward - as wards are covid or non covid but these idiots are unknown status ( assumed covid but can’t be put in a covid ward in case they are negative but then catch it ) I do wish hospitals could refuse to take them - if you refuse the vaccines no treatment if you refuse to mask and take a test no treatment





According to JHU N Ireland has 30 people in ICU's.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> They should be, but unfortunately it is obvious that we cannot rely on everyone to do their part. My point was that the constant dwelling on the ravages of Covid is becoming almost as destructive to us mentally as the disease is to us physically. It is difficult to change someone's mind once it is made up. Us being frustrated about what we cannot change won't make a difference. Stepping away from the news once in a while is a healthy way to keep it from getting overwhelming.
> [/QUOTE
> I agree I get weary of the news.  but unfortunately it's not just the news that's the problem.  even if we don't get sick or die, we have to worry about masks and all the other restrictions coming back.  somehow we need this to end.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5167649
> 
> According to JHU Ireland has 30 people in ICU's. Out of nearly 5 million people.


Ireland and Northern Ireland aren't the same thing.


----------



## justwatchin

elvisfan4life said:


> Found the pic he was vaccinated on tv on the Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan show in 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167268


Sadly, I don’t know who would convince the anti-vaxxers.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> Ireland and Northern Ireland aren't the same thing.


My bad, posted the wrong link.. UK has 900 in ICU out of 67 million.
I guess I'm just trying to put into perspective that the US has nearly 20,000 patients in ICU's. Yes, the population is higher... but that's a huge difference to consider.


----------



## TC1

justwatchin said:


> Sadly, I don’t know who would convince the anti-vaxxers.


I don't think there is anything that can be done. They have offered cash, lotteries, vouchers of all kinds, celebrities speaking out, etc. I think (most) people have made up their minds one way or another by now *shrug*


----------



## rutabaga

Sunshine mama said:


> Just found out my anti-vaxxer/anti-masker distant family member's(he's a doctor) young children contracted covid. They live in a no mask mandate southern state. He is the one who put his children in a private school especially so that his children would not be required to wear masks. It's so sad!!!


My neighbors put their kids in private schools too for this reason! They wanted in-person instruction and no masks. They also got straight As but probably would’ve only been B students in the public school they left, TBH...


----------



## Sunshine mama

rutabaga said:


> My neighbors put their kids in private schools too for this reason! They wanted in-person instruction and no masks. They also got straight As but probably would’ve only been B students in the public school they left, TBH...


Could we be talking about the same people?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I agree I get weary of the news. but unfortunately it's not just the news that's the problem. even if we don't get sick or die, we have to worry about masks and all the other restrictions coming back. somehow we need this to end.



Speaking esoterically, at times I wonder if this is all the earth's way of self-correcting. As a species we humans are destructive and self-destructive. Having a disease which may have been created by humans end up killing off a large number of our species, even as we have the knowledge and ability to prevent it, but don't, seems almost a biblical end to us.

No offense to the religious among us here.


----------



## iluvmybags

rutabaga said:


> My neighbors put their kids in private schools too for this reason! They wanted in-person instruction and no masks. They also got straight As but probably would’ve only been B students in the public school they left, TBH...


Was she surprised to learn that most private schools are mandating masks?
The private schools the kids of politicians in FL and TX attend, the ones advocating for no masks, are mandating masks


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## daisychainz

iluvmybags said:


> Yea, much like anything is tested in trials and used by people
> How many things are NEVER tested or trialed on people? How many foods and drinks do you digest that AREN’T approved by the FDA? Do you drink alcohol? Thats not FDA approved - how many people has alcohol been tested on?
> 
> You’re whining about employers seting rules and requirements for work — well welcome to the real world sweetie where there are rules to follow and regulations you must meet. Don’t like it? Find another job. There are tons of them out there, right? Employers crying about not being able to hire people — don’t want to be vaccinated, there’s no shortage of places you can work where you don’t need to be vaccinated. I’m sure McDonalds or WalMart will take you — or wait. No they won’t. They want HEALTHY employees who won’t get their customers sick. Oh well, maybe you can quit and live off of unemployment — oh wait. You can’t collect unemployment if you quit your job. Sucks for you. Guess if you want to work, you follow the rules.
> 
> You have death rates — now, tell us the rates for the following:
> 
> How many people have gotten sick with COVID and now have longterm heart damage?
> How many COVID infected people have brain damage?
> How many double lung transplants have been performed since COVID started?
> How many COVID patients are now on inhalers and require regular breathing treatments?
> How many COVID patients had one or both legs amputated because of blood clots?
> How many stroke victims are in rehab because of COVID?
> 
> Get back to us with those stats and let us know whether its still worth the risk for you and if you still choose to pass on the vaccine, then fine — but put a mask on because no one around you wants to catch what you don’t give a damn about.


You would do better to take time and read threads of people you respond to. I never said I wasn't vaccinated or didn't wear a mask. However, unlike you and many others, I am tolerant of anyone and any position they wish to take on vaccines or anything else.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> You would do better to take time and read threads of people you respond to. I never said I wasn't vaccinated or didn't wear a mask.


You said you were 1/2 vaccinated but refused the second vaccine because of personal fears- and only did the first dose because of family pressure- and that you were masked.  You also said that you were #nottooworried about Covid.  Please let me know if I read incorrectly.


----------



## daisychainz

AntiqueShopper said:


> You said you were 1/2 vaccinated but refused the second vaccine because of personal fears- and only did the first dose because of family pressure- and that you were masked.  You also said that you were #nottooworried about Covid.  Please let me know if I read incorrectly.


You are right. I got one and it went completely and totally against my religious convictions. I was pressured by family to get one and they went with me even though I was crying the whole time. I feel one was completely 100% unnecessary for a young healthy woman and yes, I worry about possible long-term side effects. I will not get the 2nd under any circumstances. I do wear a mask 100% of the time. My family is fully vaccinated but I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Yesterday (17th) BBC News Northern Ireland said there are/were 47 people in Intensive Care.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> You are right. I got one and it went completely and totally against my religious convictions. I was pressured by family to get one and they went with me even though I was crying the whole time. I feel one was completely 100% unnecessary for a young healthy woman and yes, I worry about possible long-term side effects. I will not get the 2nd under any circumstances. I do wear a mask 100% of the time. My family is fully vaccinated but I don't agree with it at all.


If I remember correctly you were concerned about fertility in particular. Have you discussed with your gynecologist/obgyn the difference between 1 or 2 doses of the vaccine would have on your body?  

Please let me know if I am confusing you with another member

Edit- I chose to edit my sentence because although not mentioned in my post I don’t want others to review past posts that may upset them.


----------



## LavenderIce

You can't get pregnant if you get covid and die.


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> You would do better to take time and read threads of people you respond to. I never said I wasn't vaccinated or didn't wear a mask. However, unlike you and many others, I am tolerant of anyone and any position they wish to take on vaccines or anything else.


Actually, I did but it looks like you didn’t.



daisychainz said:


> *It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol *-
> * Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried*



These are your words, yes?
Looks more like you’re the intolerant person here, trying to insult everyone here because we’re just “handbag people” or announcing how you’re not inclined to protect “someone like me”

I see you took the time to try and insult me even further but couldn’t be bothered to to address or answer any of other questions you were asked or points that you were incorrect about, like how the vaccine is NOT experimental, why you only seem to be concerned with the death rate from COVID and none of the longterm affects, why you don’t believe employers have the right to set their own rules & regulations for employees or how the government is NOT mandating the vaccine, but that’s not really surprising — when people can’t answer or are too embarassed to try, the best they can do is insult others to feel better about themself or superior.

(and sweetie, you admitted just above that you are NOT vaccinated, so please save your “intolerance speech” for someone else. I don’t have time for liars who can’t remember what they said 5 minutes ago)



daisychainz said:


> You are right. I got one and it went completely and totally against my religious convictions. I was pressured by family to get one and they went with me even though I was crying the whole time.* I feel one was completely 100% unnecessary for a young healthy woman and yes, I worry about possible long-term side effects. I will not get the 2nd under any circumstances*. I do wear a mask 100% of the time. My family is fully vaccinated but I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> You are right. I got one and it went completely and totally against my religious convictions. I was pressured by family to get one and they went with me even though I was crying the whole time. I feel one was completely 100% unnecessary for a young healthy woman and yes, I worry about possible long-term side effects. I will not get the 2nd under any circumstances. I do wear a mask 100% of the time. My family is fully vaccinated but I don't agree with it at all.


These are your words from August 3rd:

I can live better knowing I didn't harm my body unnecessarily and others have to make the choice that is best for them. I want children in the future and what if they tell us 2 or 3 years from now that oh btw that vaccine, it's going to affect your ability to give birth, or oops, it might cause a rare cancer or blood clots. I read very carefully the paperwork they gave me when I got my first shot and all over the paperwork it says experimental, unknown, not approved and words and phrases similar to that. The makers of these vaccines don't have the answers because we don't have long-term studies, and they change their answers daily which does not inspire confidence. I went against my own religious beliefs to please my family and I regret it so much. My job gave me a religious exemption from the second vaccine and any boosters about 2 months ago.

Please note that I left out the last sentence to protect others from reading the comment- the reason I copied instead of replied.


----------



## iluvmybags

AntiqueShopper said:


> If I remember correctly you were concerned about fertility in particular. Have you discussed with your gynecologist/obgyn the difference between 1 or 2 doses of the vaccine would have on your body?
> 
> Please let me know if I am confusing you with another member
> 
> Edit- I chose to edit my sentence because although not mentioned in my post I don’t want others to review past posts that may upset them.





LavenderIce said:


> You can't get pregnant if you get covid and die.



And the one telling women this falsehood  (about the vax/sterilization). . . . .

dead


----------



## daisychainz

AntiqueShopper said:


> If I remember correctly you were concerned about fertility in particular. Have you discussed with your gynecologist/obgyn the difference between 1 or 2 doses of the vaccine would have on your body?
> 
> Please let me know if I am confusing you with another member
> 
> Edit- I chose to edit my sentence because although not mentioned in my post I don’t want others to review past posts that may upset them.


I talked with a regular doctor about a month ago and like everyone else they cannot guarantee anything or really tell you much because they do not know the answers either. I remember reading that Johnson & Johnson caused blood clots in some healthy people with no history of medical issues, so the vaccines are not without consequences and I've read women getting bizarre period schedules after the vaccines so that worried me. I just don't want to mess with a healthy body, and it also happens to go against my beliefs. My body will offer protection if I get covid, it'll know what to do and it'll create natural antibodies that last far longer than injected ones so I'm not concerned. It's sad people have to judge so harshly when views do not align with their own, many of the people on here are very nasty and that's probably why anyone who has not been vaccinated avoids this thread, it's very one-sided views.


----------



## whateve

daisychainz said:


> I talked with a regular doctor about a month ago and like everyone else they cannot guarantee anything or really tell you much because they do not know the answers either. I remember reading that Johnson & Johnson caused blood clots in some healthy people with no history of medical issues, so the vaccines are not without consequences and I've read women getting bizarre period schedules after the vaccines so that worried me. I just don't want to mess with a healthy body, and it also happens to go against my beliefs. My body will offer protection if I get covid, it'll know what to do and it'll create natural antibodies that last far longer than injected ones so I'm not concerned. It's sad people have to judge so harshly when views do not align with their own, many of the people on here are very nasty and that's probably why anyone who has not been vaccinated avoids this thread, it's very one-sided views.


I have noticed that anyone who doesn't agree with the majority of posters gets ganged up on. It's a shame that a person can't present a dissenting opinion without being attacked. I believe there are others who don't agree with everything that is posted in this thread but are afraid to say it. You have to do what is right for you, no matter what anyone else thinks. I don't agree with everything you've said but I support your right to say it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> I talked with a regular doctor about a month ago and like everyone else they cannot guarantee anything or really tell you much because they do not know the answers either. I remember reading that Johnson & Johnson caused blood clots in some healthy people with no history of medical issues, so the vaccines are not without consequences and I've read women getting bizarre period schedules after the vaccines so that worried me. I just don't want to mess with a healthy body, and it also happens to go against my beliefs. My body will offer protection if I get covid, it'll know what to do and it'll create natural antibodies that last far longer than injected ones so I'm not concerned. It's sad people have to judge so harshly when views do not align with their own, many of the people on here are very nasty and that's probably why anyone who has not been vaccinated avoids this thread, it's very one-sided views.


Our ancestors were made perfectly, but we are no longer perfect in this dilapidated world, and our bodies' DNA have many damages. Thus our bodies no longer do what they were meant to in order to protect us.
Sure, there will probably be another "something " in the future that could cause another pandemic,  but for now,  shouldn't we all be team players to help one another? Is urgently asking the unvaxxed people to be team players a nasty plea?
When I saw a vaccinated younger looking grandma taking care of her grandson,  both masked, I believe she was being selfless and helping her grandson.
When I see adults who are vaxxed but not masked indoors while there are young kids around, I believe they are the ones being selfish.  I also think sick unvaxxed people are making the hospitals clogged with unnecessary stress,  therefore  they are being selfish.  I don't think people are being mean here,  but I can definitely feel the URGENT plea!!
Just my thoughts.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> I have noticed that anyone who doesn't agree with the majority of posters gets ganged up on. It's a shame that a person can't present a dissenting opinion without being attacked. I believe there are others who don't agree with everything that is posted in this thread but are afraid to say it. You have to do what is right for you, no matter what anyone else thinks. I don't agree with everything you've said but I support your right to say it.



I agree. I think it is interesting @daisychainz is making her point here and ready to talk about it. I don’t know that many antivaxers and the ones I have encountered are very political and intolerant about their views so a discussion is difficult. I so wish we had more space for doubt, thought and conversation in this polarized society we seem to be in…

I am totally pro vaccines. I think they are the greatest way humanity has found to fight viral illnesses and they have changed our lives. I had no questions about getting the Covid vaccine (Pfizer) and yet, I do continue to have doubts about having vaccinated my almost 18 year old daughter… There is no question that these vaccines have gone through less trials than others, understandably so. There is no question that no one knows everything about long term effects. Medical advice was first not to vaccinate my daughter, and then changed. We have not vaccinated my younger child, who still has to go through puberty, but here in Germany we are now having a lot of pressure to vaccinate young people. That is because a lot of adults, including older people more vulnerable to Covid, won’t vaccinate. Somehow I find this unfair. So I can see some of the points @daisychainz makes as a young woman who hasn‘t had kids yet.

I am curious though, what is the religious belief that is against vaccines? Of course, no need to answer.


----------



## BigPurseSue

doni said:


> I am curious though, what is the religious belief that is against vaccines? Of course, no need to answer.



I'm no authority. From what I understand Pope Francis has been vaccinated. But there are ultra-conservative bishops and priests in our area who refuse to be vaccinated because they claim the drug companies have used cell lines that have descended from voluntarily aborted fetuses from the 1970s and 1980s to test their vaccines. I've been trying to get my mom into memory care facilities that have Catholic chapels. But unvaccinated priests officiate services; the facilities prohibit MC residents from attending Mass because of the risk from unvaccinated priests and others. It's very complicated. It's scary. It's crazy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

doni said:


> I agree. I think it is interesting @daisychainz is making her point here and ready to talk about it. I don’t know that many antivaxers and the ones I have encountered are very political and intolerant about their views so a discussion is difficult. I so wish we had more space for doubt, thought and conversation in this polarized society we seem to be in…
> 
> I am totally pro vaccines. I think they are the greatest way humanity has found to fight viral illnesses and they have changed our lives. I had no questions about getting the Covid vaccine (Pfizer) and yet, I do continue to have doubts about having vaccinated my almost 18 year old daughter… There is no question that these vaccines have gone through less trials than others, understandably so. There is no question that no one knows everything about long term effects. Medical advice was first not to vaccinate my daughter, and then changed. We have not vaccinated my younger child, who still has to go through puberty, but here in Germany we are now having a lot of pressure to vaccinate young people. That is because a lot of adults, including older people more vulnerable to Covid, won’t vaccinate. Somehow I find this unfair. So I can see some of the points @daisychainz makes as a young woman who hasn‘t had kids yet.
> 
> I am curious though, what is the religious belief that is against vaccines? Of course, no need to answer.


I know a sweet lady who belongs to The Church of Christ. She is around 65, but she could easily pass as a 40 year old. I believe her religious beliefs and thus her lifestyle keep her youthful and healthy.  So I could understand why she wouldn't want to adulterate her body with man-made chemicals.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Grande Latte

This is not good.
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/hospital-icu-covid-19-cases_n_611c7487e4b0c6968102b111


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5167649
> 
> According to JHU N Ireland has 30 people in ICU's.



Ireland is a separate country from Northern Ireland the latter is part of the UK the former isn’t this all the Brexit issues


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> My bad, posted the wrong link.. UK has 900 in ICU out of 67 million.
> I guess I'm just trying to put into perspective that the US has nearly 20,000 patients in ICU's. Yes, the population is higher... but that's a huge difference to consider.
> 
> View attachment 5167658



It comes down to hospital capacity NI is the least funded part of the Uk and they are struggling desperately very few hospital beds to begin with and very few ICU beds at all in the areas outside of Belfast - like many tourist parts of the Uk staycationers and second home owners  are escaping to areas in the north which are ill equipped to deal with the influx of cases they have brought with them


----------



## AntiqueShopper

daisychainz said:


> I talked with a regular doctor about a month ago and like everyone else they cannot guarantee anything or really tell you much because they do not know the answers either. I remember reading that Johnson & Johnson caused blood clots in some healthy people with no history of medical issues, so the vaccines are not without consequences and I've read women getting bizarre period schedules after the vaccines so that worried me. I just don't want to mess with a healthy body, and it also happens to go against my beliefs. My body will offer protection if I get covid, it'll know what to do and it'll create natural antibodies that last far longer than injected ones so I'm not concerned. It's sad people have to judge so harshly when views do not align with their own, many of the people on here are very nasty and that's probably why anyone who has not been vaccinated avoids this thread, it's very one-sided views.


I understand your concern.  To be honest I was really nervous to get vaccinated.  I have a number of food allergies and had no idea how I would react.  However, I chose to go through with it because in the end I knew it was the only way I could protect my family and make sure I was there for them.  The odds of something going wrong with the vaccine vs getting Covid and long hauler symptoms or end up in a worse situation is much less.  I am sharing my experience to show that some of us are nervous to get but still feel that this is the best way move forward.

My husband and I had basically kept our kids home all year to protect them from getting sick and ourselves.  We have done everything thing we could but suffered a loss of life for it.  For example, my kids would go to the zoo all the time.  My daughter was 2.5 years old when the pandemic started.  She was almost 4 before we brought her to the zoo again- and she remembered nothing.  Same response with Barnes and Noble, Disney store, the supermarket- the list goes on.  When we go out we are all masked still.  I am sharing this with you to give you a better perspective of how others chose to live.  So it is difficult to read you write things like #nottooworried because many of us got the vaccine because we are worried.   

I know you spoke with your physician but you really need to speak with your gynecologist or a fertility specialist- assuming that was an issue.  

There is one thing I feel I need to address.  This is not just about your posts (others have done it) but I feel this needs to be discussed. I will say that there is a difference between writing in a way that states your opinion and is combative.  Many of your posts were written in a way that did not just state your opinion but used unnecessary language to get it across.  Imho it started with your first  post- before others got involved.  That may have been because you read much of this thread before writing.


----------



## mzbaglady1

iluvmybags said:


> There’s just no sign that any of this will improve any time soon. I can’t believe they’re just letting these kids suffer like this & I’m sorry, but thats whats happening — in order to score political points, the adults in the room are letting these kids suffer needlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 30 children at Texas Children's Hospital in Houston have both COVID-19 and RSV
> 
> 
> "You’ve got two potentially fatal diseases attacking the same child so we take that very, very seriously,” the chief of critical care at TCH said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.khou.com


Same state high ranking politician tested positive for covid19 fully vaccinated started immediately monoclonal antibodies treatments. Attended a packed superspreader event. But what happens to the low income or young children that gets sick and doesn't have the same benefits of the best medical treatment during this pandemic ?Ridiculous, crazy, idiotic mandates that was passed by this individual. And believe me the memes against this person across social media platforms are brutal.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I always welcome a good debate, I love hearing other viewpoints about issues. As long as everyone is respectful and the arguments are based on facts. 

@daisychainz I’m sorry if you felt attacked. I will admit I was taken aback by what I perceived to be your flippant hashtag. I get that you’re not worried but as someone who knows multiple COVID victims (and a few who survived but are still battling symptoms) it felt a bit dismissive to real concerns and insensitive to those who have suffered. I’m sure that was not your intention and I realize you live in a state where you are hearing mixed messages so it’s complicated. Most of all I hope you stay safe.


----------



## iluvmybags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Same state high ranking politician tested positive for covid19 fully vaccinated started immediately monoclonal antibodies treatments. Attended a packed superspreader event. But what happens to the low income or young children that gets sick and doesn't have the same benefits of the best medical treatment during this pandemic ?Ridiculous, crazy, idiotic mandates that was passed by this individual. And believe me the memes against this person across social media platforms are brutal.



And that politician doesn’t meet any of the eligibility factors for the emergency use authorization of that treatment
Its also incredible how people will gladly accept the treatment for the virus — which is under the same emergency use authorization as the vaccines, with much less testing and used far less than the vaccine


----------



## iluvmybags

daisychainz said:


> I talked with a regular doctor about a month ago and like everyone else they cannot guarantee anything or really tell you much because they do not know the answers either. *I remember reading that Johnson & Johnson caused blood clots in some healthy people with no history of medical issues, so the vaccines are not without consequences* and *I've read women getting bizarre period schedules after the vaccines so that worried me.* I just don't want to mess with a healthy body, and it also happens to go against my beliefs. My body will offer protection *if I get covid, it'll know what to do* and it'll create natural antibodies that last far longer than injected ones so I'm not concerned. *It's sad people have to judge* so harshly when views do not align with their own, many of the people on here are very nasty and that's probably why anyone who has not been vaccinated avoids this thread, it's very one-sided views.



You know the same thing is happening with far more frequency with COVID victims









						COVID-19 Survivors' Increased Risk of Blood Clots May Stem from Prolonged Immune Response
					

A prolonged immune response may be responsible for COVID-19 survivors' increased risk of blood clots or strokes.




					www.genengnews.com
				




Can you share the percentages of vaccines to blood clots? In the J&J vax and then the percentage of COVID patients with blood clots? Do you also have the link to the article or where you heard of “bizarre period scheduled” (or why this is even an issue, since a lot of women have bizarre schedules with or without a vaccine for no apparent reason)









						'No Evidence' That COVID Vaccines Harm Fertility, Says MHRA
					

The health regulator says it will keep reports of menstrual disorders and pregnancy concerns under review



					www.medscape.com
				




If you get COVID, what exactly do you know to do?

FYI, no one was judging you — you were doing the judging. You accused us of all being ”handbag people” and not medical personnel, like that this is all somehow beneath us or that none of us can understand. You use a flippant hanshtag that you’re not worried and then you lied, so please don’t start playing some victim

*if you are GENUINELY interested in FACTS and CONVERSATION, then explain one simple question — why are you willing to take your chances with a virus that has killed far more people than the vaccine, that has left far more people disabled than the vaccine and that can be very easily transmitted from you to someone else who can then die and or become disabled unlike the vaccine?*


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I have noticed that anyone who doesn't agree with the majority of posters gets ganged up on. It's a shame that a person can't present a dissenting opinion without being attacked. I believe there are others who don't agree with everything that is posted in this thread but are afraid to say it. You have to do what is right for you, no matter what anyone else thinks. I don't agree with everything you've said but I support your right to say it.


It is a shame. But the reality is that we are in midst of a global pandemic that has been devastating in the loss of lives, the ongoing threat it poses to the mental and physical health of health care workers and devastating  financial losses it poses. It  was policized  by at least one government leader and  social media allows the spread of disinformation. Stating the obvious, there are no words for emotional toll this pandemic is taking on people.
It’s my right to say I am just completely ticked off my loved one who works in an ER is now faced daily with unvaxxed people coming in after being tested as positive being told by them, “I need to be treated immediately”. Don’t they want to wait for full FDA trials to be completed on the efficacy of the different treatments? Don’t they want to just give their healthy immune system the opportunity to work?
I have absolutely no problem with anyone who chooses not to get a vax to stay in a complete lockdown until this is over.
Regarding the lack of tolerance for an opinion here,  I have seen lack of tolerance for unpopular opinions on several other threads on a variety of topics in tPF. Completely less impactful than COVID. I am sure there are plenty of places that would welcome and offer support for not getting a vax.


----------



## iluvmybags

Lake Effect said:


> I have absolutely no problem with anyone who chooses not to get a vax to stay in a complete lockdown until this is over.
> Regarding the lack of tolerance for an opinion here,  I have seen lack of tolerance for unpopular opinions on several other threads on a variety of topics in tPF. I am sure there are plenty of places that would welcome and offer support for not getting a vax.





whateve said:


> I have noticed that anyone who doesn't agree with the majority of posters gets ganged up on. It's a shame that a person can't present a dissenting opinion without being attacked. I believe there are others who don't agree with everything that is posted in this thread but are afraid to say it. You have to do what is right for you, no matter what anyone else thinks. I don't agree with everything you've said but I support your right to say it.



There’s also a very big difference from a difference of opinion & being flippant & disrespectful
Using a hashtag, calling the people you’re talking to “handbag people” as though thats some kind of insult & spewing proven falsehoods while refusing to acknowledge facts & data is NOT a difference of opinion — its trolling in the worst form



daisychainz said:


> *It was tested on thousands in trials and is supposed to be taken by millions? Sounds like an experiment. Maybe take up the cause with medical staff and not handbag people lol* - I believe we're at 48% medical workers who are still completely disinterested in this life-saving vaccine and they are the front-line workers. Of course many hospitals and city governments are now mandating the workers get it, cuz that's what we do here now in the US, we mandate that you take it or lose your livelihood. *I don't think I'd be encouraged to protect someone like you, you know*? Where your view must be paramount and those who don't like it need to be called names or lambasted. If you want people to give a care about you and your families you should start by respecting we're not all clones and statements that 'you're going to die or cause others to die' isn't a great argument when we have like a 96%+ survival rate? And people who are vaccinated can spread it, too. *Makes no sense. In my city on Sunday we had 4 deaths in a greater metro area of 3 million people? #nottooworried*





daisychainz said:


> You would do better to take time and read threads of people you respond to. *I never said I wasn't vaccinated* or didn't wear a mask. However, *unlike you and many others, I am tolerant of anyone and any position* they wish to take on vaccines or anything else.



The fact that this person has refused to discuss or acknowledge ANYTHING beyond her “beliefs” despite being presented with hard facts is a pretty good indication that this person isn’t interested in anything other than THEIR opinion. A person with legitimate questions & concerns absorbs information & asks questions. They don’t avoid facts and data and new information that‘s contrary to what they thought or misunderstood

The FACTS this person has presented are not facts at all. Its lies & misinformation and the fact its costing lives and now making children sick is disgraceful. I’m mad as hell about it and no I’m NOT going to apologize for it


----------



## Lake Effect

Point taken. I am going back to the Coach Rehab thread. Maybe pray for some antics from Alec Baldwin. Later all.


----------



## mzbaglady1

iluvmybags said:


> And that politician doesn’t meet any of the eligibility facotrs for the emergency use authorization of that treatment
> Its also incredible how people will gladly accept the treatment for the virus — which is under the same emergency use authorization as the vaccines, with much less testing and used far less than the vaccine
> 
> View attachment 5168116
> View attachment 5168117


Oh my goodness. I read up on this treatment a long time ago. But thank you for pointing out how "certain" individuals can jump/skipp certain medical protocol.


----------



## iluvmybags

Lake Effect said:


> Point taken. I am going back to the Coach Rehab thread. Maybe pray for some antics from Alec Baldwin. Later all.



Maybe Tiger Blood is the cure we all need!!


----------



## iluvmybags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Oh my goodness. I read up on this treatment a long time ago. But thank you for pointing out how "certain" individuals can jump/skipp certain medical protocol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168126




Also . . . .

The other politician from another state who announced sites where this treatment will be made available — his second highest contributing donor holds a large percentage of the company behind the treatment. Doesn’t take a genius to figure out the motivation behind the encouragement for a treatment that costs $1250/dose over a vaccine thats free


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> It comes down to hospital capacity NI is the least funded part of the Uk and they are struggling desperately very few hospital beds to begin with and very few ICU beds at all in the areas outside of Belfast - like many tourist parts of the Uk staycationers and second home owners  are escaping to areas in the north which are ill equipped to deal with the influx of cases they have brought with them



These urgent appeals are being posted daily you can sense the despair


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## iluvmybags

Lake Effect said:


> It is a shame. But the reality is that we are in midst of a global pandemic that has been devastating in the loss of lives, the ongoing threat it poses to the mental and physical health of health care workers and devastating  financial losses it poses. It  was policized  by at least one government leader and  social media allows the spread of disinformation. Stating the obvious, there are no words for emotional toll this pandemic is taking on people.
> It’s my right to say I am just completely ticked off my loved one who works in an ER is now faced daily with unvaxxed people coming in after being tested as positive being told by them, “I need to be treated immediately”. Don’t they want to wait for full FDA trials to be completed on the efficacy of the different treatments? Don’t they want to just give their healthy immune system the opportunity to work?
> I have absolutely no problem with anyone who chooses not to get a vax to stay in a complete lockdown until this is over.
> Regarding the lack of tolerance for an opinion here,  I have seen lack of tolerance for unpopular opinions on several other threads on a variety of topics in tPF. Completely less impactful than COVID. I am sure there are plenty of places that would welcome and offer support for not getting a vax.



Thats what I said earlier. I have no problem if people are hesitant to get the vaccine, or fear the side effects, but than take responsibility & wear a mask. Its quite simple. The people who refuse to be vaccinated AND refuse to wear a mask is a pretty good indication that their resistance to the vaccine has nothing to do with the fear of the unknown or concerns — its politically motivated

Wearing a mask is NOT a political statement. Wearing masks has been done FOR years. Medical personnel have worn masks while working long shifts, visitors to the ICU or pediatric nursery have been donning masks, factory workers who work in poorly ventilated areas have been wearing masks while working long shifts, people with weakened immune systems have been wearing masks long before we heard the word COVID, people who went out in public & wanted to keep their identity hidden from public view have worn masks.  There is absolutely NO REASON not to wear a mask to protect yourself and the people around you, and if you’re someone who is legitimately concerned about the vaccine, I respect your opinion, but then put on a mask and stop coming up with excuses and falsehoods to support your BELIEFS because the FACTS are, your BELIEFS are whats costing lives & making so many people sick and thats not an exaggeration


----------



## mzbaglady1

iluvmybags said:


> Also . . . .
> 
> The other politician from another state who announced sites where this treatment will be made available — his second highest contributing donor holds a large percentage of the company behind the treatment. Doesn’t take a genius to figure out the motivation behind the encouragement for a treatment that costs $1250/dose over a vaccine thats free


A lot of people and some medical facility was not pushing for this treatment. A couple of months ago I saw commercials advertised about this treatment than it stopped. When I first read up on this I thought it said for the mild symptoms of covid to start this right away. And this is when I saw the commercials aired. Now it looks like the treatments changed. And I didn't get a chance to ask my doctors if fully vaccinated individuals and catching covid should start on these treatments.


----------



## iluvmybags

mzbaglady1 said:


> A lot of people and some medical facility was not pushing for this treatment. A couple of months ago I saw commercials advertised about this treatment than it stopped. When I first read up on this I thought it said for the mild symptoms of covid to start this right away. And this is when I saw the commercials aired. Now it looks like the treatments changed. And I didn't get a chance to ask my doctors if fully vaccinated individuals and catching covid should start on these treatments.



According to the Emergency Use Authorization, Regeneron is recommend for people who are mildly sick with COVID. To be eligible, you have to be showing symptoms and be at risk for serious complications (thats why the TX gov doesn’t really qualify — he’s said he’s not showing any symptoms AND he’s fully vaccinated, which means his risk of serious illness is very low). They also recently announced that it might be used to prevent COVId, altho I don’t know why anyone would agree to this if they’re refusing a vaccine. When used in this way, its NOT intended to be used on vaccinated people

Here are the FAQs about it



			https://www.fda.gov/media/143894/download


----------



## pixiejenna

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mandates on vaccinations are not new.  Anyone who has kids in public school can tell you that!  The government has not shown a need to push other vaccinations because they already have a system that makes sure people are vaccinated.
> 
> As to your point that it can still be transmitted if vaccinated- that is true but you missed the whole part about hospitalization.  At no point did the government state that anyone who was vaccinated would not get the virus.  The point of the vaccine is to keep people out of the hospital.  I read yesterday, in Texas, that there are no more hospital beds for children due to Covid and a small amount for adults.



One of my former coworkers who moved to Texas posted on Facebook a week and a half ago her local county hospital was out of beds. In a effort to continue to treat C19 patients they were setting up air conditioned tents outside of the hospital. Fcuking air conditioned tents people! I can’t imagine being sick enough to have to go to the hospital and end up in a tent outside in the middle of summer in Texas. Air condoned or not that is the last place in the world I would want to be when sick.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> One of my former coworkers who moved to Texas posted on Facebook a week and a half ago her local county hospital was out of beds. In a effort to continue to treat C19 patients they were setting up air conditioned tents outside of the hospital. Fcuking air conditioned tents people! I can’t imagine being sick enough to have to go to the hospital and end up in a tent outside in the middle of summer in Texas. Air condoned or not that is the last place in the world I would want to be when sick.


Don't forget the refrigerated tractor trailer trucks that was ordered also. I think Texas ordered five.


----------



## Coach Superfan

doni said:


> I am curious though, what is the religious belief that is against vaccines? Of course, no need to answer.



I don't think there is one reason that encompasses all "religious beliefs" against vaccines. Even within the same religion/denomination/even down to each institution you will find differing opinions. This is where it is dangerous because congregants can easily buy into whatever the leaders are professing especially if they are charismatic and convincing. Obviously this topic can be dissected for hours so let's not get into it.


----------



## Roxannek

Roxannek said:


> Yes AND Ivermectin! We use that to worm our 1500 lb cows!! We get ours at the Farmer’s co-op here in Texas. They had to put it behind the counter because idiots were buying it to take when they and their kids got covid! It is POISON, people! DO NOT TAKE IVERMECTIN! Get your vaccines and quit acting so entitled and ignorant. Save your kids, geesh. What the crap is wrong with our world? I have a neighbor (in her early 30’s) who works in a clinic with patients who refuses to vaccinate because she is afraid and following the herd of rebellion in her political party. How ridiculous and selfish. This is not political, people are dying.


I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.




I was only going to click one of the "reaction emojis" on your post, but given only one option when pretty much all of them apply, I just wanted to thank you for your post.  It pretty much sums up everything going on right now.

Today, I'm frankly *F**URIOUS* that those of us who have done the right thing from the beginning are now being told by the CDC that we will need a booster 8 months after our last vaccination.  DH and I were both vaccinated earlier this year and we suspected we'd need a booster at some point,  but not because of the  _*people*_ like the ones that you describe who merrily go about spreading this disease and don't give a shyte about the rest of us. I can't breathe right now. I'm that angry.


----------



## iluvmybags

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.



Its so infuriating that these people think that their decisions impact only themselves. The only word to describe these people is SELFISH — they’re not concerned about their freedoms. They’re concerned about the inconvenience of getting the vaccine. The inconvenience of being tested or taking a day off of work — even if it means a day w/o pay. Yes, it’s an inconvenience, but look at the chain of events this ONE person may have set off by their irresponsible behavior. And how much of inconvenience is it going to be if you wind up sick in the hospital for 2 months or a family member dies?

I’ve been saying all along that these people should be dragged down to their local hospital and forced to sit inside a room with no mask with a COVID+ patient. Force them into admitting that they really do have something to fear or give them COVID and let them deal with the repercussions

Just like the Governor of TX who’s been saying how its nothing to be afraid of, but as soon as he tested positive he went running to his Dr for treatment even though he has NO SYMPTOMS and is FULLY VACCINATED!! Nothing to fear huh?


----------



## Roxannek

iluvmybags said:


> Its so infuriating that these people think that their decisions impact only themselves. The only word to describe these people is SELFISH — they’re not concerned about their freedoms. They’re concerned about the inconvenience of getting the vaccine. The inconvenience of being tested or taking a day off of work — even if it means a day w/o pay. Yes, it’s an inconvenience, but look at the chain of events this ONE person may have set off by their irresponsible behavior. And how much of inconvenience is it going to be if you wind up sick in the hospital for 2 months or a family member dies?
> 
> I’ve been saying all along that these people should be dragged down to their local hospital and forced to sit inside a room with no mask with a COVID+ patient. Force them into admitting that they really do have something to fear or give them COVID and let them deal with the repercussions
> 
> Just like the Governor of TX who’s been saying how its nothing to be afraid of, but as soon as he tested positive he went running to his Dr for treatment even though he has NO SYMPTOMS and is FULL VACCINATED!! Nothing to fear huh?


Yes Gov. Abbott is an idiot. Please excuse my use of that word for a public official of my great state of Texas. We are IN TROUBLE and all he does is roll around and spread Covid while making public appearances. Oh and yes he gets the Regeneron treatment even though he says he has zero symptoms, while others that are very sick are not approved for that treatment and sent home with an inhaler.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.


Frightening and selfish. Someone posted in one of these threads that a niece was positive for covid but flew on an airplane. I thought I would have seen the reprimands of this behavior highlighted in the thread but it didn't happen. Vaccinated employees are showing up to work sick also with symptoms of covid. Both sides unvaccinated and Vaccinated needs to take more responsibility to help mitigate the spread of this disease.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’m glad I live in NJ where masks are mandated in schools:









						Florida to decide whether to punish school districts that instated mask mandates
					

But despite the state's threats, the districts aren't budging.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.


I have a distant family member in a very similar situation! She was tested positive about a week ago, had a mild fever,  mild body ache, and loss of smell. She quarantined for a few days until she started feeling better, and now she is going about her life as if she has no covid. No mask, not vaccinated, and on top of that,  she has young kids!
I too am fuming!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m glad I live in NJ where masks are mandated in schools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida to decide whether to punish school districts that instated mask mandates
> 
> 
> But despite the state's threats, the districts aren't budging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com




Not to be outdone, I see the governor of Arizona is trying to top the governor of Florida









						Ducey teases $163M in grants for schools without mask mandates
					

Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey announced Tuesday that he has allocated $163 million in grants, using federal funds, for district and charter schools that are "following all state laws" and offering in-person learning.




					www.abc15.com
				




Glad I live in a state that cares about its children (although there are many adults behaving like children in response)


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m glad I live in NJ where masks are mandated in schools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida to decide whether to punish school districts that instated mask mandates
> 
> 
> But despite the state's threats, the districts aren't budging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com



No matter what anyone believes about the vaccines the thought that schools will be punished for requiring masks is   

I am so grateful my daughter will be attending a university that has mandated vaccines and is requiring masks in indoor spaces with many students. It's not easy to have her leave home right now but at least I know she is going to a school that prioritizes her health and safety.

And I am also thankful I live in a town where most people wear masks to the stores and restaurants are offering outdoor seating or take out etc. When I read about some of these other states (with rising cases of course!) I want to cry for us all. Shame on everyone who knows better.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Roxannek

pixiejenna said:


> One of my former coworkers who moved to Texas posted on Facebook a week and a half ago her local county hospital was out of beds. In a effort to continue to treat C19 patients they were setting up air conditioned tents outside of the hospital. Fcuking air conditioned tents people! I can’t imagine being sick enough to have to go to the hospital and end up in a tent outside in the middle of summer in Texas. Air condoned or not that is the last place in the world I would want to be when sick.


This is absolutely true in Texas. Here is one going up in a town very close to where I live.


----------



## muddledmint

elvisfan4life said:


> I wish our hospitalised and dying were unvaccinated but in the UK increasingly those dying are double vaccinated


That’s sad. What is double vaccinated? Like astra Zeneca and Pfizer?


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> Person A is taking ivermectin to treat his, gf and son's covid. Saying it was touted by a certain country. I responded "no not really, said country was feared to be nearly overrun by covid earlier this year.. so much so all the other super powers stepped in and provided vaccines. "
> 
> At this point it's to each their own. They take care of their body as they see fit and I'll do the same. *big sigh*


My previous post was deleted, so I’ll try to say this in a more politically correct way:

antivaxxers are irrational and intellectually challenged, especially if they think vaccines are soooo dangerous but unproven and/or toxic medications or treatments with many possible adverse effects are totally fine!

but I don’t really care what they do, to be honest. Their bodies, their health, their children, their choice. We’ve done what we can with messaging and education, and the rest is up to them. They are free to do what they want, and the rest of us are free to laugh at them


----------



## iluvmybags

muddledmint said:


> My previous post was deleted, so I’ll try to say this in a more politically correct way:
> 
> antivaxxers are irrational and intellectually challenged, especially if they think vaccines are soooo dangerous but unproven and/or toxic medications or treatments with many possible adverse effects are totally fine!
> 
> *but I don’t really care what they do, to be honest. Their bodies, their health, their children, their choice. We’ve done what we can with messaging and education, and the rest is up to them. They are free to do what they want, and the rest of us are free to laugh at them*



While I absolutely agree with you, the trouble is, with COVID it’s not “their bodies, their health, their children, their choice”

It’s OUR bodies, OUR health, OUR children, THEIR choice
A choice not to vaccinate and/or mask up increases the chances that those of us that are vaccinated and masked will still get sick, especially our children. What if the parent of one of your children's’ friends was one of these people, and they get sick and pass it on to their child who passes it on to your children? THEIR choices, lead to YOUR loved one becoming ill. Thats why the Delta variant has gotten so bad & is starting to breakthrough the vaccines. If unvaccinated people continue behaving like this and the virus keeps replicating, we’re going to wind up with variants that are vaccine-resistant — then what?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

iluvmybags said:


> Not to be outdone, I see the governor of Arizona is trying to top the governor of Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducey teases $163M in grants for schools without mask mandates
> 
> 
> Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey announced Tuesday that he has allocated $163 million in grants, using federal funds, for district and charter schools that are "following all state laws" and offering in-person learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc15.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I live in a state that cares about its children (although there are many adults behaving like children in response)


I cannot wrap my head around the fact that you punish people and schools for mandating masks. I just don’t get it. Why can’t the schools choose for themselves instead of threatening to take away money. I feel so bad for teachers right now..My county announced a mask mandates again starting tomorrow. Granted my county not my state...I can already hear the complaints ...I have no problem with it and never stopped wearing my mask. I cannot believe what is going on right now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> That’s sad. What is double vaccinated? Like astra Zeneca and Pfizer?



No I meant people who have had both doses of the vaccine - they tell us how many of the dead are unvaccinated have had one injection or have had both (double vaccinated ) sorry for the confusion 

Most deaths here are still people over 55 who have had both doses of vaccine and of those most are over 70


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Point taken. I am going back to the Coach Rehab thread. Maybe pray for some antics from Alec Baldwin. Later all.


It's a great thread!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I cannot wrap my head around the fact that you punish people and schools for mandating masks. I just don’t get it. Why can’t the schools choose for themselves instead of threatening to take away money. I feel so bad for teachers right now..My county announced a mask mandates again starting tomorrow. Granted my county not my state...I can already hear the complaints ...I have no problem with it and never stopped wearing my mask. I cannot believe what is going on right now.



It is really sad that the virus is a political issue where policy makes less logical sense but more about winning a political war. Politicans are gambling with people’s lives. In the situation of Gregg Abbot (Texas gov), he just got COVID but his has significantly better healthcare access than your typical constituent. Unfortunately, in my state Ron DeSantis (FL gov) is running things in a similar way.

In the past few weeks, the situation in FL has gotten out of control. My county in particular has gotten really bad. I check IHME‘s website daily to see future COVID projections and when it will be safer to go out again. It appears the delta will penetrate the population pretty fast and things will get a lot better in Sept. Its so transmissible that in about a month, it will have gotten anyone it would and then die down like it had in India.  Its so transmissible that the South American variant came into the country and could not take hold because Delta overpowered it. In the mean time, we’ve gone back to doing Instacart due to my compromised immune system.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Prada Psycho said:


> I was only going to click one of the "reaction emojis" on your post, but given only one option when pretty much all of them apply, I just wanted to thank you for your post.  It pretty much sums up everything going on right now.
> 
> Today, I'm frankly *F**URIOUS* that those of us who have done the right thing from the beginning are now being told by the CDC that we will need a booster 8 months after our last vaccination.  DH and I were both vaccinated earlier this year and we suspected we'd need a booster at some point,  but not because of the  _*people*_ like the ones that you describe who merrily go about spreading this disease and don't give a shyte about the rest of us. I can't breathe right now. I'm that angry.


I know it's infuriating,  but don't let them affect you.


----------



## elvisfan4life

theamericanchinadoll said:


> It is really sad that the virus is a political issue where policy makes less logical sense but more about winning a political war. Politicans are gambling with people’s lives. In the situation of Gregg Abbot, he just got COVID but his has significantly better healthcare access than your typical constituent. Unfortunately, in my state Ron DeSantis is running things in a similar way.
> 
> In the past few weeks the situation in FL has gotten out of control. I check IHME daily to see future projections and when it will be safer to go out again. In the mean time, we’ve gone back to doing Instacart due to my compromised immune system.



Sadly I posted some time ago on here about the Colombian variant hitting Florida and seemed to be ignored - the AY4 variant which is now overwhelming the UK in the past week or two is also in the US but I don’t know which area or how bad but it is taking over very very quickly and seems very virulent


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> It is really sad that the virus is a political issue where policy makes less logical sense but more about winning a political war. Politicans are gambling with people’s lives. In the situation of Gregg Abbot (Texas gov), he just got COVID but his has significantly better healthcare access than your typical constituent. Unfortunately, in my state Ron DeSantis (FL gov) is running things in a similar way.
> 
> In the past few weeks, the situation in FL has gotten out of control. My county in particular has gotten really bad. I check IHME‘s website daily to see future COVID projections and when it will be safer to go out again. It appears the delta will penetrate the population pretty fast and things will get a lot better in Sept. Its so transmissible that in about a month, it will have gotten anyone it would and then die down like it had in India.  Its so transmissible that the South American variant came into the country and could not take hold because Delta overpowered it. In the mean time, we’ve gone back to doing Instacart due to my compromised immune system.


Yeah, so sad.
Abbott even had his booster.  So, obviously he was afraid of covid,  but he still went about making it seem like covid  is really no big deal. Due to being vaxxed 3 times,  he is pretty asymptomatic so far.   Yet up until he was tested positive,  he gave a speech at a standing room only gathering with most people not wearing masks.  He also wants to dearly fine school districts in Texas that need and want to mask mandate.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah, so sad.
> Abbott even had his booster.  So, obviously he was afraid of covid,  but he still went about making it seem like covid  is really no big deal. Due to being vaxxed 3 times,  he is pretty asymptomatic so far.   Yet up until he was tested positive,  he gave a speech at a standing room only gathering with most people not wearing masks.  He also wants to dearly fine school districts in Texas that need and want to mask mandate.


 
I was on cdc’s website and learned a little about the variants. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/variants/variant.html
It looks like vaccinated people can be a host for the delta variant where you exhibit zero symptoms and then pass it on. I did not know this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I was on cdc’s website and learned a little about the variants. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/variants/variant.html
> It looks like vaccinated people can be a host for the delta variant where you exhibit zero symptoms and then pass it on. I did not know this.


Yeah.
Delta is such a pain in the a$$! It just loves to use and abuse people,  vaxxed or unvaxxed. It's such an equal opportunist,  it efficiently spreads to the young and the old! But it loves the unmasked and unvaccinated people the most!!!
And it seems like the unmasked and unvaxxed people are okay with this one sided love affair from Delta.


----------



## iluvmybags

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I was on cdc’s website and learned a little about the variants. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/variants/variant.html
> It looks like vaccinated people can be a host for the delta variant where you exhibit zero symptoms and then pass it on. I did not know this.


Yes and thats part of the problem
Unvaccinated people weaponize this data as in “Whats the point of the vaccine if you can still get sick or pass it on when you’re vaccinated?” but what they’re missing is that vaccinated people are much less likely to become seriously ill or require hospitalization or die from the the virus IF they catch it. No vaccine has ever been 100% effective in preventing disease.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

theamericanchinadoll said:


> It is really sad that the virus is a political issue where policy makes less logical sense but more about winning a political war. Politicans are gambling with people’s lives. In the situation of Gregg Abbot (Texas gov), he just got COVID but his has significantly better healthcare access than your typical constituent. Unfortunately, in my state Ron DeSantis (FL gov) is running things in a similar way.
> 
> In the past few weeks, the situation in FL has gotten out of control. My county in particular has gotten really bad. I check IHME‘s website daily to see future COVID projections and when it will be safer to go out again. It appears the delta will penetrate the population pretty fast and things will get a lot better in Sept. Its so transmissible that in about a month, it will have gotten anyone it would and then die down like it had in India.  Its so transmissible that the South American variant came into the country and could not take hold because Delta overpowered it. In the mean time, we’ve gone back to doing Instacart due to my compromised immune system.


I’m so sorry. I have been reading about Florida and so scary. Please be safe!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> I have a distant family member in a very similar situation! She was tested positive about a week ago, had a mild fever,  mild body ache, and loss of smell. She quarantined for a few days until she started feeling better, and now she is going about her life as if she has no covid. No mask, not vaccinated, and on top of that,  she has young kids!
> I too am fuming!!!!!


Did this relative get back to you that they took another test and it was negative after self quarantine? Keeping my fingers crossed her symptoms do not escalate to serious problems.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’m kinda depressed from this new wave because I’m back to being locked inside my home for the two months until the Delta peters out.   I’ve been watching all the reality tv.  I have it on in the background while I work lol. I’m not 100% sure whats happening but kinda catch a little here and there. You’ll see me comment on the tv forums haha.

I have a question for people on this thread.  Do you think COVID crisis will end this year for Americans? Some factors to consider:  the 3rd booster, more people particularly kids get vaccinated (we are at 70% adults), and 3rd world countries get access to vaccines to control new varraints.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m so sorry. I have been reading about Florida and so scary. Please be safe!


And just a month ago, I thought I could finally venture out to Disney and Universal again.  But alas, I don't think so. And yeah, I know it's just a first world problem.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Did this relative get back to you that they took another test and it was negative after self quarantine? Keeping my fingers crossed her symptoms do not escalate to serious problems.


NOPE! According to her, she's fine, and that's the end of the story.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

muddledmint said:


> My previous post was deleted, so I’ll try to say this in a more politically correct way:
> 
> antivaxxers are irrational and intellectually challenged, especially if they think vaccines are soooo dangerous but unproven and/or toxic medications or treatments with many possible adverse effects are totally fine!
> 
> but I don’t really care what they do, to be honest. Their bodies, their health, their children, their choice. We’ve done what we can with messaging and education, and the rest is up to them. They are free to do what they want, and the rest of us are free to laugh at them





theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’m kinda depressed from this new wave because I’m back to being locked inside my home for the two months until the Delta peters out.   I’ve been watching all the reality tv.  I have it on in the background while I work lol. I’m not 100% sure whats happening but kinda catch a little here and there. You’ll see me comment on the tv forums haha.
> 
> I have a question for people on this thread.  Do you think COVID crisis will end this year for Americans? Some factors to consider:  the 3rd booster, more people particularly kids get vaccinated (we are at 70% adults), and 3rd world countries get access to vaccines to control new varraints.


I am also frustrated with the lack of wearing masks and misinformation spreading. 

I really hope it will end this year/early next but feel like we have at least until summer 2022 before all the effects of the booster/kids vaccinations come into play.  I really hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I really hope it will end this year/early next but feel like we have at least until summer 2022 before all the effects of the booster/kids vaccinations come into play.  I really hope I’m wrong.


And I hope that there won't be another fast spreading and dangerous variant.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> And I hope that there won't be another fast spreading and dangerous variant.


Me too!


----------



## muddledmint

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’m kinda depressed from this new wave because I’m back to being locked inside my home for the two months until the Delta peters out.   I’ve been watching all the reality tv.  I have it on in the background while I work lol. I’m not 100% sure whats happening but kinda catch a little here and there. You’ll see me comment on the tv forums haha.
> 
> I have a question for people on this thread.  Do you think COVID crisis will end this year for Americans? Some factors to consider:  the 3rd booster, more people particularly kids get vaccinated (we are at 70% adults), and 3rd world countries get access to vaccines to control new varraints.


I think it will end, barring some new variant that completely defeats the vaccine (but some experts think that is unlikely). Delta is so contagious everyone will gain some degree of immunity by either catching it or by vaccination. I don’t think covid will go away but severe illness from covid will probably become more rare, ending the pandemic.


----------



## muddledmint

iluvmybags said:


> While I absolutely agree with you, the trouble is, with COVID it’s not “their bodies, their health, their children, their choice”
> 
> It’s OUR bodies, OUR health, OUR children, THEIR choice
> A choice not to vaccinate and/or mask up increases the chances that those of us that are vaccinated and masked will still get sick, especially our children. What if the parent of one of your children's’ friends was one of these people, and they get sick and pass it on to their child who passes it on to your children? THEIR choices, lead to YOUR loved one becoming ill. Thats why the Delta variant has gotten so bad & is starting to breakthrough the vaccines. If unvaccinated people continue behaving like this and the virus keeps replicating, we’re going to wind up with variants that are vaccine-resistant — then what?


Oh I totally agree with you. But there isn’t anything we can do about their choices except protect ourselves as much as possible. That’s why I am completely in favor of vax passports and other restrictions for unvaccinated people. For example, if I were in charge, unvaxxed parents wouldn’t be allowed to send their kids to in person school. And certainly no teachers allowed to be physically in school if unvaxxed. *obviously excepting those with valid medical exemptions


----------



## muddledmint

elvisfan4life said:


> No I meant people who have had both doses of the vaccine - they tell us how many of the dead are unvaccinated have had one injection or have had both (double vaccinated ) sorry for the confusion
> 
> Most deaths here are still people over 55 who have had both doses of vaccine and of those most are over 70


Oh i see. Still sad that they did what they were supposed to do and still died. I have complete sympathy for vulnerable people like that and yet absolutely zero compassion for conspiracy theorist antivaxxers who die. I’m still laughing about that cardinal what’s his face who is on a ventilator after he said vaccines had microchips.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

muddledmint said:


> I think it will end, barring some new variant that completely defeats the vaccine (but some experts think that is unlikely). Delta is so contagious everyone will gain some degree of immunity by either catching it or by vaccination. I don’t think covid will go away but severe illness from covid will probably become more rare, ending the pandemic.



Thank you for posting this. It is a relief seeing this because I also believe it will come to an end just like you said (At least with this delta variant). I really needed to see it because the pandemic eats into my business, social life, and mental health. I think the same affects a lot of people to varying degrees. When do you think we will start seeing the end? 

I have posted the IMHE’s graph of covid or more precisely how the delta variant will penetrate. This is probably based on what happened in India. If things don’t get worse, this wave should end by October.


----------



## muddledmint

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Thank you for posting this. It is a relief seeing this because I also believe it will come to an end just like you said (At least with this delta variant). I really needed to see it because the pandemic eats into my business, social life, and mental health. I think the same affects a lot of people to varying degrees. When do you think we will start seeing the end?
> 
> I have posted the IMHE’s graph of covid or more precisely how the delta variant will penetrate. This is probably based on what happened in India. If things don’t get worse, this wave should end by October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168733


It will probably be a regional thing. Areas in the south where delta is surging like crazy will probably get over the peak faster, and the northeast might see the peak come later and extend more into fall/winter when it gets cold. that’s just my guess though, based on how it happened last year. It will be annoying when Florida is back to normal because every freaking person there already caught delta and either recovered or died. Meanwhile the rest of the country will probably still be in the throes of the delta surge.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

muddledmint said:


> It will probably be a regional thing. Areas in the south where delta is surging like crazy will probably get over the peak faster, and the northeast might see the peak come later and extend more into fall/winter when it gets cold. that’s just my guess though, based on how it happened last year. It will be annoying when Florida is back to normal because every freaking person there already caught delta and either recovered or died. Meanwhile the rest of the country will probably still be in the throes of the delta surge.


This is 100% spot on with the IHME model predicts exactly that. This website is pretty remarkable because it allows you to select your state and each region is different. The variability between states/regions not a significant one because of the very high transmissibility of the delta variant. It looks like the surge peaks in the end of August across the country and declines. The graph in my previous post was for the United States and not FL.  I do think the Delta will decline nationally by November. Here is another graph for anticipated social distancing throughout the remainder of 2021. Hope this is helpful. It is hopeful things will get back to normal at the first quarter of 2022.


----------



## V0N1B2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> ...Some factors to consider: the 3rd booster, more people particularly kids get vaccinated *(we are at 70% adults),* and 3rd world countries get access to vaccines to control new varraints.


70%? According to the CDC, the average vaccination rate in the USA is 51.5%


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

V0N1B2 said:


> 70%? According to the CDC, the average vaccination rate in the USA is 51.5%


70% of adults. This does not include minors who are now going back to school. 








						70% U.S. adults have taken at least one dose of COVID-19 vaccine - CDC
					

Nearly three out of four Americans above the age of 18 have received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine as of Monday, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know the terms to use to google my question and research the answer myself. So I will ask here if anyone knows. Will the booster in the USA be the exact same as what we got earlier this year? Or are they tinkering with it a bit and adding some Delta variant MRNA ?


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know the terms to use to google my question and research the answer myself. So I will ask here if anyone knows. Will the booster in the USA be the exact same as what we got earlier this year? Or are they tinkering with it a bit and adding some Delta variant MRNA ?


What I've heard is that it is the same. They were developing a booster for delta but that hasn't been released.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

whateve said:


> What I've heard is that it is the same. They were developing a booster for delta but that hasn't been released.


This is the explanation I’ve gotten from a few doctors as well.


----------



## smallfry

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.



Your neighbor friend and her husband are criminals; their behavior is really no different, as I’m sure that it will cause serious illness and loss of life to some of those they’ve come in contact with while positive for Covid-19.  (I’m guessing the husband is positive, even though he refuses to get tested.)


----------



## V0N1B2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> 70% of adults. This does not include minors who are now going back to school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70% U.S. adults have taken at least one dose of COVID-19 vaccine - CDC
> 
> 
> Nearly three out of four Americans above the age of 18 have received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine as of Monday, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


I assumed you were referring to FULLY vaccinated Americans.


----------



## Lake Effect

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.


I want to use multiple 'Like' emotis.
Thank you for posting this.  I am going to assume you are being truthful, so thank you for posting what is going on out there.
I am sad for the loss. They may have died, vax or unvax, but there loved ones and friends will never know.
I am angry at the blatant disregard for the health of others. This is the reality of how people who test positive are completely don't care. About anyone but themselves.


----------



## LemonDrop

All we can do is get vaccinated and take care of ourselves. Wash our hands more than we did in 2019. Distance ourselves more than we did in 2019. Be more picky and choosy about the events we go to in 2021/2022. As time goes on more unvaccinated (by choice) people will either gain immunity or pass  and I feel so so so sorry for those who cannot get the vaccine and have to deal with this for years.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Lake Effect said:


> I want to use multiple 'Like' emotis.
> Thank you for posting this.  I am going to assume you are being truthful, so thank you for posting what is going on out there.
> I am sad for the loss. They may have died, vax or unvax, but there loved ones and friends will never know.
> I am angry at the blatant disregard for the health of others. This is the reality of how people who test positive are completely don't care. About anyone but themselves.



I looked at the OP Roxanneck quote here. Someone at my husband’s company sent out a company wide email. This individual was at his breaking point and said he is really impacted financially, both his parents funeral was this past month due to covid, his assistant’s dad died.  His assistant had to help out his family financially so had to take on a second job. This email was an eye opener.  I don’t know anyone who has lost family or friends to covid. Most of my family & friends are extraordinarily cautious, vaccinated, or work remote. I’ve asked a few close friends and they are also in my position where they don’t have deaths in the family or anyone they know.  I wonder if I’ve lost perspective and if this isn’t the situation of most americans.


----------



## whateve

We got our flu shots today. Everyone else there was getting their first covid shot. It's been available without lines for a long time in our county so these people just now made up their minds to get vaccinated.

When we went to lunch, the owner of the restaurant said he pulled his 5 year old out of school because of the mask mandate.

I also got the pneumonia vaccine. I just read an article that suggests that people who have had the pneumonia vaccine are less likely to get covid, and if they do, it isn't as severe. https://about.kaiserpermanente.org/...eumonia-vaccine-may-affect-course-of-covid-19


----------



## Roxannek

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I looked at the OP Roxanneck quote here. Someone at my husband’s company sent out a company wide email. This individual was at his breaking point and said he is really impacted financially, both his parents funeral was this past month due to covid, his assistant’s dad died.  His assistant had to help out his family financially so had to take on a second job. This email was an eye opener.  I don’t know anyone who has lost family or friends to covid. Most of my family & friends are extraordinarily cautious, vaccinated, or work remote. I’ve asked a few close friends and they are also in my position where they don’t have deaths in the family or anyone they know.  I wonder if I’ve lost perspective and if this isn’t the situation of most americans.


Yes it is bad where I live. I am near the Dallas area where it is a free for all. At our little 2nd home on the coast, near Houston it is just as bad if not worse. No masking, vaccine bashing from everyone, something you cannot talk about or you will be called “sheep”. I think I saw it on this thread from someone here that said they felt like they were living in Bizarro world. That is so true. And LemonDrop you are so right. All we can do is what we can for ourselves


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> We got our flu shots today. Everyone else there was getting their first covid shot. It's been available without lines for a long time in our county so these people just now made up their minds to get vaccinated.
> 
> When we went to lunch, the owner of the restaurant said he pulled his 5 year old out of school because of the mask mandate.
> 
> I also got the pneumonia vaccine. I just read an article that suggests that people who have had the pneumonia vaccine are less likely to get covid, and if they do, it isn't as severe. https://about.kaiserpermanente.org/...eumonia-vaccine-may-affect-course-of-covid-19


I saw that, the school board is getting around it by making it a part of the dress code.

if everyone got the vaccine, I don’t know if we’d be staring at the scare of delta and other variants.

I don’t know if masks would be mandate but between the non-vaccinators and the non-vaccinators that carry around with them a fake card, we are slowly rolling back.

im so over it at this point.


----------



## shiba

elvisfan4life said:


> Most deaths here are still people over 55 who have had both doses of vaccine and of those most are over 70



Where are you? I came across this from the BBC Covid: Misleading stat claims more vaccinated people die


----------



## LVLoveaffair

So many kids are getting Covid! I have two students that tested positive and one seriously ill. I wish everyone would just realize we’re still in a pandemic here. So many people I know are heading to Disney, getting on planes to Colorado, NY etc. really?  I think people have a false sense of security with two vaccinations. I don’t feel comfortable going to an indoor concert I booked hopefully two months ago. Ugh. I’ve been to work when others are in lockdown. People need to stop being selfish. And stop blaming non vaccinated people! It’s not a free for all - I’m sure y’all can do without traveling and spreading the virus (thinking you’re ok with two shots). SMH


----------



## elvisfan4life

shiba said:


> Where are you? I came across this from the BBC Covid: Misleading stat claims more vaccinated people die



I am analysing the Uk figures available in detail daily  - yes  I have read that article but is very simplistic -the fact remains  most people dying in the UK ARE still over 70 and virtually all over 70s  have been double jabbed the few unvaccinated deaths are predominately under 65 but still mainly older people and unvaccinated 59-69 AND really we shouldn’t be surprised by that at all -as we age we become more susceptible to all illnesses and more likely to die from them -a double vaccinated 80 year old is probably as the same risk as an unvaccinated 40-50 year old - just a sad fact of age BUT we just need to save as many as possible of this wonderful generation from this vile disease and from dying an awful death before their time - I want the elderly to die peacefully in their beds WHEN their time comes surrounded by their loved ones


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVLoveaffair said:


> So many kids are getting Covid! I have two students that tested positive and one seriously ill. I wish everyone would just realize we’re still in a pandemic here. So many people I know are heading to Disney, getting on planes to Colorado, NY etc. really?  I think people have a false sense of security with two vaccinations. I don’t feel comfortable going to an indoor concert I booked hopefully two months ago. Ugh. I’ve been to work when others are in lockdown. People need to stop being selfish. And stop blaming non vaccinated people! It’s not a free for all - I’m sure y’all can do without traveling and spreading the virus (thinking you’re ok with two shots). SMH



A UK study shows the vaccines protect against death and serious disease for the majority but do not stop transmission of the delta variant as they did the alpha - we need the masking and social distancing laws back asap


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> I think it will end, barring some new variant that completely defeats the vaccine (but some experts think that is unlikely). Delta is so contagious everyone will gain some degree of immunity by either catching it or by vaccination. I don’t think covid will go away but severe illness from covid will probably become more rare, ending the pandemic.



I disagree -experts are sadly almost certain there will be a vaccine evading variant and soon  , current vaccines do not stop transmission of delta and herd immunity therefore cannot happen


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Sadly I posted some time ago on here about the Colombian variant hitting Florida and seemed to be ignored - the AY4 variant which is now overwhelming the UK in the past week or two is also in the US but I don’t know which area or how bad but it is taking over very very quickly and seems very virulent



Just to add all these AY mutations are from the Indian /delta variant not separate from it and  so many countries are not reporting the different strains of it separately in their delta numbers -there are 12 of the AY delta strains all with different mutations and properties some maybe more virulent and dangerous than others - I guess it’s all happening quicker than they can report it - reports would be out of date in a day the way these things are changing but it’s comforting they can know so much and are clearly tracking things at a much lower lever than before - this article is comforting


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> Oh I totally agree with you. But there isn’t anything we can do about their choices except protect ourselves as much as possible. That’s why I am completely in favor of vax passports and other restrictions for unvaccinated people. For example, if I were in charge, unvaxxed parents wouldn’t be allowed to send their kids to in person school. And certainly no teachers allowed to be physically in school if unvaxxed. *obviously excepting those with valid medical exemptions



Preferable No unvaccinated medical staff or care home staff either and I agree with you that would be ideal but then we wouldnt have enough of these types of people to look after the most vulnerable -in the UK we already need nurses and carers desperately there just aren’t enough wanting or qualified to do the job


----------



## elvisfan4life

muddledmint said:


> Oh i see. Still sad that they did what they were supposed to do and still died. I have complete sympathy for vulnerable people like that and yet absolutely zero compassion for conspiracy theorist antivaxxers who die. I’m still laughing about that cardinal what’s his face who is on a ventilator after he said vaccines had microchips.



The things we have to remember are

-vaccines aren’t 100% effective 
-Vaccine efficiency reduces after 3months 
-vaccines are less effective the older you are or how ill you are   By which I mean people with underlying medical issues not with covid

So obviously more older people will still die - as they do with flu or pneumonia every year despite having vaccines for that - we are all going to get older and die but don’t we all want absolutely every older person to have as much time quality on this planet as they can? and for them to die a peaceful death when their time comes of natural causes- not a vile disease , in their own beds surrounded by their loving
 family ? That’s my wish for everyone


----------



## whateve

Pfizer and Moderna Go Head to Head Against Delta
					

Variant knocked down effectiveness of one vaccine more than another, preprint finds




					www.medpagetoday.com
				




According to this article, the Moderna vaccine is more effective against the Delta variant than Pfizer.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LemonDrop said:


> All we can do is get vaccinated and take care of ourselves. Wash our hands more than we did in 2019. Distance ourselves more than we did in 2019. Be more picky and choosy about the events we go to in 2021/2022. As time goes on more unvaccinated (by choice) people will either gain immunity or pass  and I feel so so so sorry for those who cannot get the vaccine and have to deal with this for years.



Perfectly said


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Pfizer and Moderna Go Head to Head Against Delta
> 
> 
> Variant knocked down effectiveness of one vaccine more than another, preprint finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this article, the Moderna vaccine is more effective against the Delta variant than Pfizer.



This is always going to be the case surely - the newer vaccine will always be best as it’s targeting the latest variant not the one that has died out - maybe moderna is better than Pfizer and Pfizer better than Oxford Astra Zeneca but any is better than none let’s get the entire world vaccinated with any safe vaccine and worry about which is best when we need boosters if those of us not in the US can afford the best


----------



## hermes_lemming

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’m kinda depressed from this new wave because I’m back to being locked inside my home for the two months until the Delta peters out.   I’ve been watching all the reality tv.  I have it on in the background while I work lol. I’m not 100% sure whats happening but kinda catch a little here and there. You’ll see me comment on the tv forums haha.
> 
> I have a question for people on this thread.  Do you think COVID crisis will end this year for Americans? Some factors to consider:  the 3rd booster, more people particularly kids get vaccinated (we are at 70% adults), and 3rd world countries get access to vaccines to control new varraints.


No its not ending this year. There's way too many antivaxxers plus varying strengths of immunity based on which manufacturer you chose. Against the Delta variant, Moderna’s effectiveness fell to 76% and Pfizer’s dropped all the way to 42%

The ICUs are filling up in certain states. 

Person A and Person B are now confirmed long haulers.  One has chronic fatigue (despite taking the parasite medicine) and other one has unexplained muscle and joint pain all over.


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> No its not ending this year. There's way too many antivaxxers plus varying strengths of immunity based on which manufacturer you chose. Against the Delta variant, Moderna’s effectiveness fell to 76% and Pfizer’s dropped all the way to 42%
> 
> The ICUs are filling up in certain states.
> 
> Person A and Person B are now confirmed long haulers.  One has chronic fatigue (despite taking the parasite medicine) and other one has unexplained muscle and joint pain all over.


Even though those vaccine efficacy percentages look bad, the real situation is actually much more positive than that. While there is an increasing risk of breakthrough infection with delta and as time passes after the shots, the infections are still largely mild (as in no hospitalization). And probably will be acting as a natural immune booster, making any subsequent breakthrough infections even more mild or asymptomatic. Same with people who had covid infections and get covid a second time (though I think there is a higher risk of severe illness this way). Eventually, everyone will keep getting covid periodically and it will be an endemic disease like the common cold, but being hospitalized for it will become a rare outcome. That will be the end of the pandemic. Delta could potentially be the final wave for countries with high vaccination rates. I hope.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

muddledmint said:


> Even though those vaccine efficacy percentages look bad, the real situation is actually much more positive than that. While there is an increasing risk of breakthrough infection with delta and as time passes after the shots, the infections are still largely mild (as in no hospitalization). And probably will be acting as a natural immune booster, making any subsequent breakthrough infections even more mild or asymptomatic. Same with people who had covid infections and get covid a second time (though I think there is a higher risk of severe illness this way). Eventually, everyone will keep getting covid periodically and it will be an endemic disease like the common cold, but being hospitalized for it will become a rare outcome. That will be the end of the pandemic. Delta could potentially be the final wave for countries with high vaccination rates. I hope.


I think that you are correct,  but in the meantime we need to protect our unvaccinated children from getting COVID.  They are our future and they could potentially spend a lifetime with ongoing issues from getting COVID.  So, even if you are vaccinated,  you should continue to mask to protect the kids.


----------



## hermes_lemming

muddledmint said:


> Even though those vaccine efficacy percentages look bad, the real situation is actually much more positive than that. While there is an increasing risk of breakthrough infection with delta and as time passes after the shots, the infections are still largely mild (as in no hospitalization). And probably will be acting as a natural immune booster, making any subsequent breakthrough infections even more mild or asymptomatic. Same with people who had covid infections and get covid a second time (though I think there is a higher risk of severe illness this way). Eventually, everyone will keep getting covid periodically and it will be an endemic disease like the common cold, but being hospitalized for it will become a rare outcome. That will be the end of the pandemic. Delta could potentially be the final wave for countries with high vaccination rates. I hope.


We must be watching different news streams. From what I see, breakthrough infections currently make up 20-25% of the cases. Thats a large amount.

As someone who caught covid a second time, I can attest the second time was WAY worse than the first time vs being asymptomatic 

I agree that this will eventually putter out to the common cold/flu but it's definitely not happening by Oct or year end (even though I wouldn't mind be wrong about this). That desires outcome will most likely take years.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Redbirdhermes said:


> I think that you are correct,  but in the meantime we need to protect our unvaccinated children from getting COVID.  They are our future and they could potentially spend a lifetime with ongoing issues from getting COVID.  So, even if you are vaccinated,  you should continue to mask to protect the kids.


Agreed. There's a large number of cases of the kids unfortunately becoming long haulers. It's a sobering aspect. I even know one mom who fibbed about her son's age to get him vaccinated as he starts school and is a year off


----------



## GhstDreamer

V0N1B2 said:


> I assumed you were referring to FULLY vaccinated Americans.


I believe latest figure for the USA is that less than 50% are actually fully vaccinated. Canada is hovering around the 64% with over 80% single dose. I just don't understand just getting the one shot only. Too lazy or scared to get the second is my assumption. I am so happy the government is making vaccination mandatory for all education workers in Ontario!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I just found out someone I know had to close down his firm temporarily and have everyone work at home because of one 20 something year old employee who didn't cared to be vaccinated went to huge after hours party. She ended up catching covid and only got tested because she became very ill and in the hospital right now, taking up precious hospital space. The thought that came into my mind was when God was handing out brains, she didn't get one.


----------



## Lake Effect

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Most of my family & friends are extraordinarily cautious, vaccinated, or work remote. I’ve asked a few close friends and they are also in my position where they don’t have deaths in the family or anyone they know.  I wonder if I’ve lost perspective and if this isn’t the situation of most americans.


In addition to having a front line worker who is near dear to me, whose safety I think about daily, I listen to  NPR off and on during the day. From the get go, I have heard, and continue to hear heart-breaking stories of loss due to COVID. My co-worker's sister died last summer, about 10 days after she started having symptoms.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> I believe latest figure for the USA is that less than 50% are actually fully vaccinated. Canada is hovering around the 64% with over 80% single dose. I just don't understand just getting the one shot only. Too lazy or scared to get the second is my assumption. I am so happy the government is making vaccination mandatory for all education workers in Ontario!


Yea they're spooked. I'm interested to see how many get the third shot, especially given their experience with the second shot


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

V0N1B2 said:


> I assumed you were referring to FULLY vaccinated Americans.


70% of 18+ Americans have received at least one vaccine dose according to the CDC


----------



## arnott

Just got an email about Derek Hough's VIP Packages.  He's doing a Las Vegas Residency.  Last time I saw Derek I got multiple hugs, a kiss, and got to dance with him!  

Now it says,

Individual Meet and Greet and photo opportunity with Derek Hough**
**Social distance measures may be put in place for the photo op. All health and safety guidelines will be followed per local government and state regulations.

I'm really curious how these pictures will turn out!  Will he be standing 6 feet away and/or will it look awkward?


----------



## TC1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> 70% of 18+ Americans have received at least one vaccine dose according to the CDC


@V0N1B2 is meaning people with both doses..meaning "fully" vaccinated.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This speech was awesome!


----------



## bag-mania

GhstDreamer said:


> I believe latest figure for the USA is that less than 50% are actually fully vaccinated. Canada is hovering around the 64% with over 80% single dose. I just don't understand just getting the one shot only. Too lazy or scared to get the second is my assumption. I am so happy the government is making vaccination mandatory for all education workers in Ontario!



Percentages can be misleading. The US is currently at 51.5% fully vaccinated. Keep in mind that that means over 169 million Americans are fully vaccinated. We have a large population. By comparison Canada has about 24 million people fully vaccinated.


----------



## muddledmint

hermes_lemming said:


> We must be watching different news streams. From what I see, breakthrough infections currently make up 20-25% of the cases. Thats a large amount.
> 
> As someone who caught covid a second time, I can attest the second time was WAY worse than the first time vs being asymptomatic
> 
> I agree that this will eventually putter out to the common cold/flu but it's definitely not happening by Oct or year end (even though I wouldn't mind be wrong about this). That desires outcome will most likely take years.


I don’t doubt it! I am sure we are vastly undercounting the actual number of covid infections both in vaccinated and unvaccinated. I wasn’t sure if covid infections are always less severe or more severe than the first infection, but by all reports breakthrough infections are highly unlikely to be severe in immunocompetent people.

also, nobody knows for sure what will happen. We can only guess based on the past. And we cannot control other people’s actions so we just have to protect ourselves as much as possible. Just because there is no mask mandate in some areas, it doesn’t mean you can mask yourself. That’s why I always wear a kf94, so I don’t have to worry as much about what other people are wearing (or not wearing)


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

When you look at the 42% for Pfizer, which is probably more common for Americans, the number is really misleading.  I went and looked at how the number was conducted. The pool did not break down people from those who were initially vaccinated in Jan/Feb whose immunity would be waning anyway in comparison to those just vaccinated in the summer. Anecdotal experiences should be considered but not necessarily representative.

I think to really look at trends, you really are going to want to look at several models and consider the credibility of the data. For example, COVID test appointments are not available in the 100-mile radius of where I live, which is a very high covid area. According to the data provided by the State of Florida, my county has more than 18k cases in the last 14 days. Given the limited access to testing, which I think is done intentionally, the 18k is probably low. Your model should account for these situations where the data is not an accurate reflection but how one derives the more accurate number is going to be interesting.

From this pandemic, I've recognized a few important things:
1. Human beings are short-term thinkers. We like to project our current situation ad infinitum. In other words, human beings are not great at timing predictions. 
2. We are incredibly adaptive and resilient. I have hope things will get better this year or by the second quarter of 2022.
3. Nothing is permanent. The COVID disruptions will end even if it becomes an endemic. The high transmissibility of the delta variant is a double edge sword. It's highly transmissible but also brief.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> Percentages can be misleading. The US is currently at 51.5% fully vaccinated. Keep in mind that that means over 169 million Americans are fully vaccinated. We have a large population. By comparison Canada has about 24 million people fully vaccinated.


Regardless of how many vaccinations have been given or how many people live in each country, the USA has 60.7% of its population with one dose and 51.5% with both doses.
Canada has 73.1% with one dose and 65.0% with both doses.
The UK is at 71.1% / 61.5%
Japan has vaccinated almost 50,000,000 citizens, but it’s still only 40% of their population.


----------



## pixiejenna

AntiqueShopper said:


> This speech was awesome!




This was a good speech sadly I’m sure it fell on deaf ears.

Saw this earlier today and find it sad but true. I know a few people who are pissed that their states are requiring teachers to get vaccinated to the point of considering quitting. If you as a teacher of elementary, middle school, or high school feel like you know better than all of the doctors and scientists who’ve been studying SARS for the past 20 years then maybe you shouldn’t be a teacher. Sometimes in life you have to trust and respect the experts because you do not and can not know everything.


----------



## justwatchin

I’m curious if those that don’t want the vaccine feel the same about all vaccines? Because let’s face it, who would have thought we would have a pandemic in most of our lifetime? I know I didn’t but I am immensely grateful that a tremendous effort was made to create a vaccine for this.

And the comments that it was rushed and people don’t want to be guinea pigs, well of course it was rushed because we’re in a PANDEMIC! I’m not a fan of big Pharma but thanks to them we have some hope. At least that is how I felt being able to get my jabs.

No one thinks about smallpox, whooping cough, etc because we have and have had effective vaccines for a long time. Most of us didn’t live when those diseases were rampant and science wasn’t as advanced but I imagine anyone who experienced those would have been grateful for a vaccine.

Rant over. Putting on my mask and moving to a handbag thread….because I’m one of those “handbag people “


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

V0N1B2 said:


> Regardless of how many vaccinations have been given or how many people live in each country, the USA has 60.7% of its population with one dose and 51.5% with both doses.
> Canada has 73.1% with one dose and 65.0% with both doses.
> The UK is at 71.1% / 61.5%
> Japan has vaccinated almost 50,000,000 citizens, but it’s still only 40% of their population.



I think these numbers are misleading without context. Without context, it looks a lot worse than it sounds. The united states have a total population of 328.2 million comparisons to the total population of Canada (37.59 million ), Japan (126.3 million ), UK (66.65 million). 169.6 M is pretty impressive since it is 72.5% of all aged 18+ adults have received at least one dose.

This is pulled directly from CDC's database.
Here is the website: https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccinations_vacc-total-admin-rate-total


----------



## lulu212121

justwatchin said:


> I’m curious if those that don’t want the vaccine feel the same about all vaccines? Because let’s face it, who would have thought we would have a pandemic in most of our lifetime? I know I didn’t but I am immensely grateful that a tremendous effort was made to create a vaccine for this.
> 
> And the comments that it was rushed and people don’t want to be guinea pigs, well of course it was rushed because we’re in a PANDEMIC! I’m not a fan of big Pharma but thanks to them we have some hope. At least that is how I felt being able to get my jabs.
> 
> No one thinks about smallpox, whooping cough, etc because we have and have had effective vaccines for a long time. Most of us didn’t live when those diseases were rampant and science wasn’t as advanced but I imagine anyone who experienced those would have been grateful for a vaccine.
> 
> Rant over. Putting on my mask and moving to a handbag thread….because I’m one of those “handbag people “


I don't know where you live but there have been several years of whooping cough outbreaks in different states. Illinois, California, and Georgia that I can think of. I remember the CDC issuing a statement that the vaccine is not as protective now as it used to be. I went and got a booster back in 2019 because my niece was pregnant.


----------



## TC1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think these numbers are misleading without context. Without context, it looks a lot worse than it sounds. The united states have a total population of 328.2 million comparisons to the total population of Canada (37.59 million ), Japan (126.3 million ), UK (66.65 million). 169.6 M is pretty impressive since it is 72.5% of all aged 18+ adults have received at least one dose.
> 
> This is pulled directly from CDC's database.
> Here is the website: https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccinations_vacc-total-admin-rate-total
> View attachment 5169990


Agreed that it's an impressive amount of vaccines given, no one is discounting that information. But the % of the population metric is important. We have been told repeatedly that around 70% is the key to herd immunity..so that's where a lot of the info is compiled (by country)


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

TC1 said:


> Agreed that it's an impressive amount of vaccines given, no one is discounting that information. But the % of the population metric is important. We have been told repeatedly that around 70% is the key to herd immunity..so that's where a lot of the info is compiled (by country)


That’s understandable. I think “CDC 70% of adults with at least one dose” made headlines around news outlets precisely for this reason of ”herd immunity”. Its click baity like most froneline news. Personally, people have to be smart enough to know that each district is different and there is no way we’ve reached herd immunity as a population. People need to keep their own council on whats happening in the area they reside. If they are getting news/ stats, they have to question the context, the source, and credibilty.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVLoveaffair

elvisfan4life said:


> A UK study shows the vaccines protect against death and serious disease for the majority but do not stop transmission of the delta variant as they did the alpha - we need the masking and social distancing laws back asap


We have masking and supposedly social distancing but I know people that have gone to concerts and consistently travel to Disney. It’s the traveling that spreads it too - you’re leaving your bubble and bringing all the other germs back into your old bubble. That’s why we’re seeing so many double vaxxed people getting sick and spreading it. The variant doesn’t care if you have two shots. It’s just a wrong idea to be so reckless just because you’re fully vaxxed. I have students whose parents are vaxxed that are sick and the school is brushing it under the rug. People used to say Kids don’t get it or spread it- that’s not the case now. Kids are spreading it at my school and getting the older teachers (fully vaxxed) sick. Everyone just needs to relax with traveling until the variant runs it’s course. One 29 year old teacher died the other day - getting COVID from the kiddos.



elvisfan4life said:


> I disagree -experts are sadly almost certain there will be a vaccine evading variant and soon  , current vaccines do not stop transmission of delta and herd immunity therefore cannot happen


Kids are spreading it now. There are so many teachers getting seriously ill from primary students. The kiddos aren’t vaxxed and the parents are traveling (double vaxxed) but lo and behold - are carriers and transmit the disease.



elvisfan4life said:


> Perfectly said


Thank you for being sympathetic! I have family members who can’t get vaccinated and you’d be amazed at the comments full of hatred and death wishes for them. I just can’t believe how a purse forum can have such vitriolic threads or responses or whatever! Maybe I’m old school but it’s not  right. ‍♀️



theamericanchinadoll said:


> When you look at the 42% for Pfizer, which is probably more common for Americans, the number is really misleading.  I went and looked at how the number was conducted. The pool did not break down people from those who were initially vaccinated in Jan/Feb whose immunity would be waning anyway in comparison to those just vaccinated in the summer. Anecdotal experiences should be considered but not necessarily representative.
> 
> I think to really look at trends, you really are going to want to look at several models and consider the credibility of the data. For example, COVID test appointments are not available in the 100-mile radius of where I live, which is a very high covid area. According to the data provided by the State of Florida, my county has more than 18k cases in the last 14 days. Given the limited access to testing, which I think is done intentionally, the 18k is probably low. Your model should account for these situations where the data is not an accurate reflection but how one derives the more accurate number is going to be interesting.
> 
> From this pandemic, I've recognized a few important things:
> 1. Human beings are short-term thinkers. We like to project our current situation ad infinitum. In other words, human beings are not great at timing predictions.
> 2. We are incredibly adaptive and resilient. I have hope things will get better this year or by the second quarter of 2022.
> 3. Nothing is permanent. The COVID disruptions will end even if it becomes an endemic. The high transmissibility of the delta variant is a double edge sword. It's highly transmissible but also brief.


Are you in Florida? We can get vaccines easily in Publix (the supermarket) and CVS. I went in the other day and got my tetanus booster and then did my food shopping. I’m in Palm Beach County and the Covid vaccine is readily available. They had Moderna or Pfizer.


----------



## V0N1B2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think these numbers are misleading without context. Without context, it looks a lot worse than it sounds. The united states have a total population of 328.2 million comparisons to the total population of Canada (37.59 million ), Japan (126.3 million ), UK (66.65 million). 169.6 M is pretty impressive since it is 72.5% of all aged 18+ adults have received at least one dose.
> 
> This is pulled directly from CDC's database.
> Here is the website: https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccinations_vacc-total-admin-rate-total
> View attachment 5169990


I 100% disagree.
I don't care how many doses have been given. The fact remains that half of Americans couldn't be bothered getting both shots.


----------



## elvisfan4life

TC1 said:


> Agreed that it's an impressive amount of vaccines given, no one is discounting that information. But the % of the population metric is important. We have been told repeatedly that around 70% is the key to herd immunity..so that's where a lot of the info is compiled (by country)



Herd immunity may not exist if vaccines do not stop transmission and people are getting reinfected


----------



## justwatchin

lulu212121 said:


> I don't know where you live but there have been several years of whooping cough outbreaks in different states. Illinois, California, and Georgia that I can think of. I remember the CDC issuing a statement that the vaccine is not as protective now as it used to be. I went and got a booster back in 2019 because my niece was pregnant.


I’m in Virginia and that’s a good idea about getting a booster for your niece and yourself


----------



## iluvmybags

If stories like this don’t have any effect on the unvaccinated, nothing ever will.
This woman is a doctor who’s 3 yr old is in the NICU with COVID & she is documenting her illness
The photo below was a week ago - she’s gotten so much worse, so quickly
Please say a prayer for this little girl & her family


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

LVLoveaffair said:


> Thank you for being sympathetic! I have family members who can’t get vaccinated and you’d be amazed at the comments full of hatred and death wishes for them. I just can’t believe how a purse forum can have such vitriolic threads or responses or whatever! Maybe I’m old school but it’s not  right. ‍♀



I have two friends who aren't vaccinated. 

One has multiple severe allergies and was advised by her doctor that in her case it's probably safer for her to wait, both because of her medical issues and since she works from home she can live on a sort of self imposed lock down to keep her contagion risk as low as possible. 

The other keeps sending me youtube videos from "expert" anti vaxxers and maskers. 

My heart breaks for my first friend and I try to call her a couple of times every week because I know she is feeling lonely and isolated while she's doing the best she can to stay safe and healthy.

I am starting to wonder how long the second relationship will last. Not simply because she's not vaccinated but because her response to the pandemic has shown me a side of her I cannot condone or support.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVLoveaffair said:


> Thank you for being sympathetic! I have family members who can’t get vaccinated and you’d be amazed at the comments full of hatred and death wishes for them. I just can’t believe how a purse forum can have such vitriolic threads or responses or whatever! Maybe I’m old school but it’s not  right. ‍♀️


I'm a firm believer and I personally witnessed when you throw that type of negatively out into the universe the boomerang effect will come back at you. It could happen to your child, a spouse, your career etc. Believe me it's frightening.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

V0N1B2 said:


> I 100% disagree.
> I don't care how many doses have been given. The fact remains that half of Americans couldn't be bothered getting both shots.



"Couldn't be bothered" sounds lazy. I wish it was that simple because I think that could be solved. 

Instead many of these people are actively AGAINST the vaccine (and masks) because they choose to believe fringe conspiracy theorists over scientists and medical professionals. And their leadership has stoked this and created an environment where "alternative facts" are perfectly respectable. And I don't know if anyone has the answers for what to do about that.


----------



## Swanky

Surely you know some who haven’t gotten the vax yet? 
No one I personally know are “anti-vaxxers”, not one, not even the ones who aren’t yet comfortable with this vax. 
I’ve been surprised by who has and who has not chosen to Covid vax, but I don’t personally know or have friends or family that are anti vaxxers. 



justwatchin said:


> I’m curious if those that don’t want the vaccine feel the same about all vaccines? Because let’s face it, who would have thought we would have a pandemic in most of our lifetime? I know I didn’t but I am immensely grateful that a tremendous effort was made to create a vaccine for this.
> 
> And the comments that it was rushed and people don’t want to be guinea pigs, well of course it was rushed because we’re in a PANDEMIC! I’m not a fan of big Pharma but thanks to them we have some hope. At least that is how I felt being able to get my jabs.
> 
> No one thinks about smallpox, whooping cough, etc because we have and have had effective vaccines for a long time. Most of us didn’t live when those diseases were rampant and science wasn’t as advanced but I imagine anyone who experienced those would have been grateful for a vaccine.
> 
> Rant over. Putting on my mask and moving to a handbag thread….because I’m one of those “handbag people “


----------



## mzbaglady1

iluvmybags said:


> If stories like this don’t have any effect on the unvaccinated, nothing ever will.
> This woman is a doctor who’s 3 yr old is in the NICU with COVID & she is documenting her illness
> The photo below was a week ago - she’s gotten so much worse, so quickly
> Please say a prayer for this little girl & her family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170410



Just curious did the parents give permission to repost pictures of their minor child? I thought young children faces should be blotted out? I know the parents are posting on social media. Just asking because I know a font had questioned one time to either @Vlad or @Megs.


----------



## iluvmybags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just curious did the parents give permission to repost pictures of their minor child? I thought young children faces should be blotted out? I know the parents are posting on social media. Just asking because I know a font had questioned one time to either @Vlad or @Megs.



Yes. Her mother is journalling her child’s illness on Facebook for others to see
There is also a link to a meal train for her family (she has another small child at home who also has COVID but isn‘t needing hospitalization)

I don’t know why, but it keeps changing the link to a video
I’ll try again
I gave up and inserted the Twitter link instead, but then it keeps changing it again


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm a firm believer and I personally witnessed when you throw that type of negatively out into the universe the boomerang effect will come back at you. It could happen to your child, a spouse, your career etc. Believe me it's frightening.


I know several people that boomerang missed...



Swanky said:


> Surely you know some who haven’t gotten the vax yet?
> No one I personally know are “anti-vaxxers”, not one, not even the ones who aren’t yet comfortable with this vax.
> I’ve been surprised by who has and who has not chosen to Covid vax, but I don’t personally know or have friends or family that are anti vaxxers.


I know 5 people.  All have caught covid. Person A goes off on a tirade at the mere mention.  Person B and Person C have used social media as their weapon to hopefully dissuade anyone who is listening.  Person A & B are aforementioned long haulers.  Person C is pissed because covid took his grandmother.  Person A & C both believe this is an orchestration of the government to keep the poor downtrodden and widen the gap between them and the rich.

The other two both contracted covid before delta took flight.  Neither trust the vaccine. They believe their natural antibodies will carry them through this pandemic.


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky said:


> Surely you know some who haven’t gotten the vax yet?
> No one I personally know are “anti-vaxxers”, not one, not even the ones who aren’t yet comfortable with this vax.
> I’ve been surprised by who has and who has not chosen to Covid vax, but I don’t personally know or have friends or family that are anti vaxxers.


Same. I know people that were hesitant. I even know a few who are complaining about “vaccine passports” and having to wear a mask (one person has diabetes & had a heart attack too — go figure!), but even they got the vaccine.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

hermes_lemming said:


> I know several people that boomerang missed...
> 
> 
> I know 5 people.  All have caught covid. Person A goes off on a tirade at the mere mention.  Person B and Person C have used social media as their weapon to hopefully dissuade anyone who is listening.  Person A & B are aforementioned long haulers.  Person C is pissed because covid took his grandmother.  Person A & C both believe this is an orchestration of the government to keep the poor downtrodden and widen the gap between them and the rich.
> 
> The other two both contracted covid before delta took flight.  Neither trust the vaccine. They believe their natural antibodies will carry them through this pandemic.



My aunt has been a lifelong anti-vaxer for health reasons.  She has been frail her entire life (5’2 and 80ish lbs) and has issues with food so she has been able to get away with a lot most of her life.  She is a big believer in alternative medicines and suspicious of big pharma.  So when the vaccine hit, she dragged her feet on getting it done, which was not surprising. Her daughter and the entire family had to have an intervention in order for her to get the COVID vaccine. Her daughter literally threatened that she could not see her grandaughater. This was the reason she finally got the vaccine. I was shocked they were able to convince her to get this vaccine to be honest.


----------



## Swanky

The people we hang out with are very different lol!

I know very few extremists on both sides, I can only think of 1 friend who’s kinda lost her mind regarding the vax. She’s a pharma rep and is trying to conceive. She’s extremely afraid of it, even still she’s not anti-vax and plans on vaccinating her future kids. 
None of my friends/family go on tirades pro or against it. 



hermes_lemming said:


> I know several people that boomerang missed...
> 
> 
> I know 5 people.  All have caught covid. Person A goes off on a tirade at the mere mention.  Person B and Person C have used social media as their weapon to hopefully dissuade anyone who is listening.  Person A & B are aforementioned long haulers.  Person C is pissed because covid took his grandmother.  Person A & C both believe this is an orchestration of the government to keep the poor downtrodden and widen the gap between them and the rich.
> 
> The other two both contracted covid before delta took flight.  Neither trust the vaccine. They believe their natural antibodies will carry them through this pandemic.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Megs

I truly get being scared of a new vaccine, I do. I think a lot of people are wary of anything new and while I, and most people, are not virologists or studying vaccines, sometimes we just feel like 'hey this is new, was this studied enough, do we know long term side effects" etc. It's ok to be scared about something new and question it. 

I actually know some people who have turned full conspiracy theorist over the vaccine. It's been strange to watch because as I said above, I understand hesitation, but some of the information they've shared with me is a bit wild. I think people inherently want to protect themselves, and those who are against this vaccine believe they are protecting themselves by doing that too. 

I just know that I am really happy I am vaccinated and I am worried about my kids more seeing younger and younger kids being affected and my kids aren't at the age to receive the vaccine.


----------



## iluvmybags

I mistakenly said Amelia Cannon was a doctor, but she’s not — she’s an ER nurse (just like my own daughter).
She just posted this comment on social media. Looks like there’s been some improvement in her daughter’s condition
I realize seeing photos and/or videos of small children struggling to breath might be uncomfortable for some, but I believe thats the idea behind a parent’s decision to share them, especially when the parent working the frontlines of this COVID battle. Nothing else seems to be working to make people understand how serious this is and how much risk small children are in

I honestly heard someone say “Only 300 are children are seriously ill right now”, like somehow thats not that many
Well tell me, how many IS too many?  300 kids are seriously ill with a virus that COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENTED if the people they were exposed to — the ones WHO GAVE THEM THE VIRUS - had (1) been vaccinated and (2) been wearing a mask. Thats the point that parents like Amelia Cannon are trying to make when they share uncomfortable images and videos of their children struggling to breath and LIVE!

She caught COVID from work and brought it home to her child — imagine the guilt she must be feeling, while the person who gave her COVID — the one who is most to blame because at this stage because we KNOW how to prevent it & people are willingly choosing not to  - probably has no idea. Thats just so unfair. 

For those who are choosing not to be vaccinated or wear a mask, tell me — who’s freedom is being infringed upon in this situation? The person who chose to skip the vaccine & go maskless or the 3 yr old in a hospital bed and her parents who must care for her & her little sister?


----------



## Lake Effect

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> My heart breaks for my first friend and I try to call her a couple of times every week because I know she is feeling lonely and isolated while she's doing the best she can to stay safe and healthy.



How wonderful that this friend has you in her life. Giving me a little lump in my throat. 



OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I am starting to wonder how long the second relationship will last. Not simply because she's not vaccinated but because her response to the pandemic has shown me a side of her I cannot condone or support.



I have friend who is doing things that I seriously question. That make me scratch me head. Time will tell about our relationship.


----------



## V0N1B2

Megs said:


> I truly get being scared of a new vaccine, I do. I think a lot of people are wary of anything new and ... sometimes we just feel like 'hey this is new, was this studied enough, do we know long term side effects" etc. It's ok to be scared about something new and question it.


Not on this thread, it seems. Either you roll up your sleeve for your upcoming booster shot, or you’re attacked and told you’re stupid, selfish, or ‘fill in the blank’ - in ALL CAPS with lots of !!!!!!! to really drive home the point that you’re an a$$hole. 
As for me, as I’ve said before, I’ve had both my vaccinations and put my trust in science. Whether people want to get the shot or not, it’s their choice and frankly none of my business - as much as people want me to make it my business.
TBH I’ve never seen so many busy-bodies as I have in this sub-forum.
I used to find this forum interesting to see how the response to covid was in different areas of the world - lockdown measures, pro-active policies, vaccine rollouts etc. - but it’s become one of the ugliest and divided forums on TPF.
All I hear about in here is death, but no one wants to post about the number of people who have recovered/survived covid. Currently, the survival rate is 98.3% in the USA - that’s 36,874,000 survivors out of 37.5M cases for the percent-averse. 
I’ll leave this forum to all the covid enthusiasts and put yet another entire forum on ignore.


----------



## mzbaglady1

@hermes_lemming


hermes_lemming said:


> I know several people that boomerang missed...
> When you least expect it. Sometimes years, months, later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xx

please do not discuss politics/politicians


----------



## Chagall

Well I and many others followed the advice about vaccines and received mixed shots when there was a shortage of the Pfizer vaccine. So my first shot was Pfizer, and my second was Moderna. I am now wondering if they deem it necessary to receive a booster shot, which should I get. Pfizer or Moderna?


----------



## iluvmybags

TC1 said:


> I was quoting where you said people "deserve to be called out ganged up on" I don't need to point things out. Those are your words.


Like I said, some people need to be ganged up on
Its so easy to tell who’s lives on this forum haven’t been affected by COVID and who’s only been merely inconvenienced
Like I said in the post that was deleted — people don’t talk about the survival or recovery because no one knows what that truly means. Between heart damage, brain damage, double lung transplant, double leg amputees and the thousands of children that have gotten sick - no one knows what the life expectancy of a COVID patient even is or what recovery looks like THATS why no one talks about it. I am so sick and tired of people saying things like “the survival rate is 98.3% in the USA - that’s 36,874,000 survivors out of 37.5M cases” — thats just ignorance & people who don’t WANT to face the reality. The reality is, we might be dealing with the effects of COVID for decades


----------



## jellyv

In a pandemic the choices re vaccination aren't truly personal, in the old sense of action by and for the benefit of one individual, with clear borders on responsibility and impact.  The virus plays by different rules.

I guess people hate taking delivery of the notion that what they prefer to do or not do can directly lay _someone else _up in a hospital on a ventilator. It's not a fun notion, but it's how it is.


----------



## TC1

I have been vaccinated (fully) and am also here to share information and insights from my country to others to understand the common thread that we are going through with this virus. Some posters could work on the tone of their accusatory posts (myself included) 
This forum could be easily paused by mods if we don't. So maybe let's just work on THAT a bit more.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Megs said:


> I truly get being scared of a new vaccine, I do. I think a lot of people are wary of anything new and while I, and most people, are not virologists or studying vaccines, sometimes we just feel like 'hey this is new, was this studied enough, do we know long term side effects" etc. It's ok to be scared about something new and question it.
> 
> I actually know some people who have turned full conspiracy theorist over the vaccine. It's been strange to watch because as I said above, I understand hesitation, but some of the information they've shared with me is a bit wild. I think people inherently want to protect themselves, and those who are against this vaccine believe they are protecting themselves by doing that too.
> 
> I just know that I am really happy I am vaccinated and I am worried about my kids more seeing younger and younger kids being affected and my kids aren't at the age to receive the vaccine.


Megs,
I am worried about my kids too!  My kids are 4, 6 and 9 and will be going to school in person in a few weeks- something we did not do last year.  All we can do is make sure they eat right, get a good night sleep, are masked and continue life until a vaccine in available if we chose to get it.  Hopefully your kids (and mine) have a great year.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I think many young people are solely getting their info from social media and a lot of it seems very misinformed. They are either unsure or downright scared that something awful will happen to them if they have the vaccine. It's like some sort of weird echo chamber. They are also listening to some adults, imo, who seem hellbent on perpetuating such info as it supports their own agenda (religious, political or other). Sometimes when I listen to some of those people, I wonder what century I'm in - mind you, I've wondered that even before Covid 19  (i'm in N.I. btw)


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’ve received both vaccines in early spring and have a science background.  It is uncertain times right now. I’ve had over an 100 degree fever, chills, and a sore throat in the past few days and can’t find a COVID testing apt. I come to this forum for uplifting comfort and see where the trend is going. 

Adjusting to the new delta wave is challenging for a lot of people especially in hotspots throughout the country. I have so much empathy for parents right now. One of my best friends has an extremely sick four year old daughter. She only started school last week. Seeking positivity in these dark times is how I will get through this.


----------



## Swanky

I don’t share that experience, my 20 yr old DD was one of the first I know that got the vax, as did most of her sorority.



Cornflower Blue said:


> I think many young people are solely getting their info from social media and a lot of it seems very misinformed. They are either unsure or downright scared that something awful will happen to them if they have the vaccine. It's like some sort of weird echo chamber. They are also listening to some adults, imo, who seem hellbent on perpetuating such info as it supports their own agenda (religious, political or other). Sometimes when I listen to some of those people, I wonder what century I'm in - mind you, I've wondered that even before Covid 19  (i'm in N.I. btw)


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Well I and many others followed the advice about vaccines and received mixed shots when there was a shortage of the Pfizer vaccine. So my first shot was Pfizer, and my second was Moderna. I am now wondering if they deem it necessary to receive a booster shot, which should I get. Pfizer or Moderna?



That is an interesting question. The two vaccines are similar so I'm inclined to say it won't matter. Maybe get the one you got the second time just to begin some consistency.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> That is an interesting question. The two vaccines are similar so I'm inclined to say it won't matter. Maybe get the one you got the second time just to begin some consistency.


I agree, that is what I was thinking. That would be Moderna. Hopefully it will be available.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve received both vaccines in early spring and have a science background.  It is uncertain times right now. I’ve had over an 100 degree fever, chills, and a sore throat in the past few days and can’t find a COVID testing apt. I come to this forum for uplifting comfort and see where the trend is going.
> 
> Adjusting to the new delta wave is challenging for a lot of people especially in hotspots throughout the country. I have so much empathy for parents right now. One of my best friends has an extremely sick four year old daughter. She only started school last week. Seeking positivity in these dark times is how I will get through this.


Oh no!  Wishing you a speedy recovery! A week and a half ago my 4 year old had a fever of 101 and a drippy nose.  We tested her for Covid at her pediatrician’s office.  Her pediatrician said that there are a lot of other viruses going around.  Luckily she didn’t have Covid but I caught it and so did my other daughter.  Hopefully it is your body fighting off a cold.  Sending  and virtual chicken soup.


----------



## iluvmybags

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve received both vaccines in early spring and have a science background.  It is uncertain times right now. I’ve had over an 100 degree fever, chills, and a sore throat in the past few days and can’t find a COVID testing apt. I come to this forum for uplifting comfort and see where the trend is going.
> 
> Adjusting to the new delta wave is challenging for a lot of people especially in hotspots throughout the country. I have so much empathy for parents right now. One of my best friends has an extremely sick four year old daughter. She only started school last week. Seeking positivity in these dark times is how I will get through this.


I don’t know if you have a WalMart near by or if there’s somewhere else you might find one of these that maybe someone can pick one up for you. I know our WalMart had a pretty good display of them a few weeks ago





__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




If you lived close to me, I’d be happy to try and get one and bring it to you, but I’m gonna guess we’re not quite that lucky 

The good news — if its any comfort — is that if it is a break-though case since you’ve been vaccinated, you’re unlikely to become seriously ill or require hospitalization. I realize thats probably not much comfort when you’re scared and uncertain, but hopefully it helps


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve received both vaccines in early spring and have a science background.  It is uncertain times right now. I’ve had over an 100 degree fever, chills, and a sore throat in the past few days and can’t find a COVID testing apt. I come to this forum for uplifting comfort and see where the trend is going.
> 
> Adjusting to the new delta wave is challenging for a lot of people especially in hotspots throughout the country. I have so much empathy for parents right now. One of my best friends has an extremely sick four year old daughter. She only started school last week. Seeking positivity in these dark times is how I will get through this.



I hope you both feel better very soon! ❤️


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Swanky said:


> I don’t share that experience, my 20 yr old DD was one of the first I know that got the vax, as did most of her sorority.


My own DS (20s) was jabbed as soon as he was able. But in N.I. we're having a bit of a bad time with the numbers and even though many young people are getting jabbed, a substantial amount are not - enough to make a difference in the hospitals. We have the highest number of cases today since the pandemic began. They're promoting a Big Jab Weekend this weekend to encourage adults (over 18s) of all age groups.
Our Health Minister, Robin Swann claimed that another 5% vaccinated could cut the number of people in hospital with Covid by half.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky said:


> The people we hang out with are very different lol!
> 
> I know very few extremists on both sides, I can only think of 1 friend who’s kinda lost her mind regarding the vax. She’s a pharma rep and is trying to conceive. She’s extremely afraid of it, even still she’s not anti-vax and plans on vaccinating her future kids.
> None of my friends/family go on tirades pro or against it.


You're funny. I know more than 5 people. And the ones mentioned I wouldn't count as 
close. How could that be especially if they believe I'm evil thanks to the vaccine?  

Everyone in my inner circle is fully vaxxed


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

iluvmybags said:


> I don’t know if you have a WalMart near by or if there’s somewhere else you might find one of these that maybe someone can pick one up for you. I know our WalMart had a pretty good display of them a few weeks ago



Oh wow I had no idea! I just saw the kits on walmart.com.  Thank you so much for this suggestion! How did I not know about this until now? Thank you everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cornflower Blue said:


> I think many young people are solely getting their info from social media and a lot of it seems very misinformed. They are either unsure or downright scared that something awful will happen to them if they have the vaccine. It's like some sort of weird echo chamber. They are also listening to some adults, imo, who seem hellbent on perpetuating such info as it supports their own agenda (religious, political or other). Sometimes when I listen to some of those people, I wonder what century I'm in - mind you, I've wondered that even before Covid 19  (i'm in N.I. btw)



And NI has the highest cases in the Uk and highest daily cases today of any day in the pandemic so far young people need to wise up over there before the students go back or the hospitals won’t cope


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> @hermes_lemming


?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cornflower Blue said:


> My own DS (20s) was jabbed as soon as he was able. But in N.I. we're having a bit of a bad time with the numbers and even though many young people are getting jabbed, a substantial amount are not - enough to make a difference in the hospitals. We have the highest number of cases today since the pandemic began. They're promoting a Big Jab Weekend this weekend to encourage adults (over 18s) of all age groups.
> Our Health Minister, Robin Swann claimed that another 5% vaccinated could cut the number of people in hospital with Covid by half.



Sorry didn’t see this before I posted the same info !! It’s seriously scary over there now I’m praying it improves soon  do you think all these parades are to blame too?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry didn’t see this before I posted the same info !! It’s seriously scary over there now I’m praying it improves soon  do you think all these parades are to blame too?


I honestly don't know. Although there's a lot of enlightened people over here, there's a lot of 'closed minds' too. And we started off so well with uptake, so it's a bit of a puzzle as to why it's all going a bit pear-shaped atm. I don't understand it and I'm surprised tbh...


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I watched a youtube video regarding covid vaccine vs Regeneron. I was flabbergasted! I couldn't find any source for the following info from the YouTube video I watched. He is a surgeon though. If any of you know more about this topic, I would appreciate the input.

Each vaccine costs about $200.00.
Regeneron is about $2000.00.
Both are free and both are paid for by the government. (There are several states that are really pushing Regeneron right now.)
Both are lab created.
Both deal with antibodies.
The vaccines help make people's OWN antibodies in the body, whereas Regeneron or other monoclonal antibodies are lab created antibodies from the people who already had covid.

So it's interesting to note that the people hesitant and afraid to get vaccinated are still willing to get  Regeneron once infected and sick. I don't blame them though, as we all tend to get desperate when we are sick. 

We know that the vaccine helps the prevention of bad and deadly breakthrough infections. Regeneron and other monoclonal antibodies on the other hand deal with the infected people. Still,  they only work best when administered in the early stages of covid. However,  people in the later stages who have waited too long are lining up to get Regeneron at pop-up stations when they should actually be going to the hospital. 

So this got me thinking. 
Could it be that those who have vested interest in Regeneron or other monoclonal antibody treatments would want more people to be infected?  That means if there are more infected people, there's more money. I mean it's not rocket science.  These investors would want no masks and no vaccines.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> xx
> 
> please do not discuss politics/politicians


My bad!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve received both vaccines in early spring and have a science background.  It is uncertain times right now. I’ve had over an 100 degree fever, chills, and a sore throat in the past few days and can’t find a COVID testing apt. I come to this forum for uplifting comfort and see where the trend is going.
> 
> Adjusting to the new delta wave is challenging for a lot of people especially in hotspots throughout the country. I have so much empathy for parents right now. One of my best friends has an extremely sick four year old daughter. She only started school last week. Seeking positivity in these dark times is how I will get through this.


Can you use the home testing kit by BinaxNOW? They have them at most pharmacy stores...I bought it for someone when they thought they had it and couldn't get to a testing place. I hope you feel better soon..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> So I watched a youtube video regarding covid vaccine vs Regeneron. I was flabbergasted! I couldn't find any source for the following info from the YouTube video I watched. He is a surgeon though. If any of you know more about this topic, I would appreciate the input.
> 
> Each vaccine costs about $200.00.
> Regeneron is about $2000.00.
> Both are free and both are paid for by the government. (There are several states that are really pushing Regeneron right now.)
> Both are lab created.
> Both deal with antibodies.
> The vaccines help make people's OWN antibodies in the body, whereas Regeneron or other monoclonal antibodies are lab created antibodies from the people who already had covid.
> 
> So it's interesting to note that the people hesitant and afraid to get vaccinated are still willing to get  Regeneron once infected and sick. I don't blame them though, as we all tend to get desperate when we are sick.
> 
> We know that the vaccine helps the prevention of bad and deadly breakthrough infections. Regeneron and other monoclonal antibodies on the other hand deal with the infected people. Still,  they only work best when administered in the early stages of covid. However,  people in the later stages who have waited too long are lining up to get Regeneron at pop-up stations when they should actually be going to the hospital.
> 
> So this got me thinking.
> Could it be that those who have vested interest in Regeneron or other monoclonal antibody treatments would want more people to be infected?  That means if there are more infected people, there's more money. I mean it's not rocket science.  These investors would want no masks and no vaccines.


That is cold hearted people who think like that.. Very scary!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve received both vaccines in early spring and have a science background.  It is uncertain times right now. I’ve had over an 100 degree fever, chills, and a sore throat in the past few days and can’t find a COVID testing apt. I come to this forum for uplifting comfort and see where the trend is going.
> 
> Adjusting to the new delta wave is challenging for a lot of people especially in hotspots throughout the country. I have so much empathy for parents right now. One of my best friends has an extremely sick four year old daughter. She only started school last week. Seeking positivity in these dark times is how I will get through this.


I hope you find a test kit soon and get well soon, and I am sending you virtual hugs! 
Edit:
Just saw that you found a kit from walmart!


----------



## pukasonqo

I am fully vaccinated (finally) but been working from home since 2020, sadly we are in a very difficult phase in NSW and restricted to a 5 km area so walks on the beach or drives are out of the question 
Hoping that we’ll get over the worst and looking forward to new adventures


----------



## LemonDrop

I am fully vaccinated. With an MRNA vaccine. Would there be any point to me having an antibody test?  Do antibodies from having actual covid differ than what the MRNA vaccine is teaching your body to do?


----------



## KittyKat65

I had my 2nd shot on March 2nd, so I went and got a 3rd shot of Pfizer yesterday.  No questions asked.  They updated my vaccination card and off I went.  I work in a school with no mask mandate, so I am doing what I can to stay safe.  Is it ethical?  No, but I am beyond caring about ethics while tens of thousands of vials of vaccine are expiring because anti-vaxxers are refusing them.  A year ago I would never have dreamed of jumping the line, but a lot has changed within me over the past year.


----------



## Roxannek

KittyKat65 said:


> I had my 2nd shot on March 2nd, so I went and got a 3rd shot of Pfizer yesterday.  No questions asked.  They updated my vaccination card and off I went.  I work in a school with no mask mandate, so I am doing what I can to stay safe.  Is it ethical?  No, but I am beyond caring about ethics while tens of thousands of vials of vaccine are expiring because anti-vaxxers are refusing them.  A year ago I would never have dreamed of jumping the line, but a lot has changed within me over the past year.


I just got my 3rd yesterday. I had the moderna for the first 2 and Pfizer for this one. I am really feeling crappy today  but I also had a very strong reaction with my 2nd back in January. I am immunocompromised, did I spell that right?  so I just walked in too. So did my hubby since he lives with me. And yes anyone can walk in to CVS here (Texas) with their vaccine card and get the booster if they want it.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can you use the home testing kit by BinaxNOW? They have them at most pharmacy stores...I bought it for someone when they thought they had it and couldn't get to a testing place. I hope you feel better soon..



I selected their curb side pickup option to avoid going inside the store. It will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I selected their curb side pickup option to avoid going inside the store. It will be ready tomorrow.


Probably for the best not to go in ....I hope it goes ok....sending you lots of positive vibes!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Ughh I’m annoyed I got an email saying there is a delay now its Thursday the 26th for the COVID test kit. I think people must have taken them and the resupply is later next week.


----------



## KittyKat65

Roxannek said:


> I just got my 3rd yesterday. I had the moderna for the first 2 and Pfizer for this one. I am really feeling crappy today  but I also had a very strong reaction with my 2nd back in January. I am immunocompromised, did I spell that right?  so I just walked in too. So did my hubby since he lives with me. And yes anyone can walk in to CVS here (Texas) with their vaccine card and get the booster if they want it.


I am so sorry you aren't feeling well today.  I am feeling mostly OK.  I had zero reaction to the first 2 Pfizer shots.  This one is making me quite tired and my temp is around 100.1, so my immune system is doing what it is supposed to do.  I went to CVS in Texas as well. 
We had great news from my school district's Superintendent minutes ago:  an emergency board meeting to defy Abbott's no-mask mandate (per the TEA) will be held next week and and all students will now be required to wear masks in schools.  Schools will also have to notify parents and the health dept. of all Covid cases and close contacts.  I feel like this is such a huge win for Texas.


----------



## whateve

justwatchin said:


> I’m curious if those that don’t want the vaccine feel the same about all vaccines? Because let’s face it, who would have thought we would have a pandemic in most of our lifetime? I know I didn’t but I am immensely grateful that a tremendous effort was made to create a vaccine for this.
> 
> And the comments that it was rushed and people don’t want to be guinea pigs, well of course it was rushed because we’re in a PANDEMIC! I’m not a fan of big Pharma but thanks to them we have some hope. At least that is how I felt being able to get my jabs.
> 
> No one thinks about smallpox, whooping cough, etc because we have and have had effective vaccines for a long time. Most of us didn’t live when those diseases were rampant and science wasn’t as advanced but I imagine anyone who experienced those would have been grateful for a vaccine.
> 
> Rant over. Putting on my mask and moving to a handbag thread….because I’m one of those “handbag people “


I'm old enough to have known people who suffered from polio. 


Chagall said:


> Well I and many others followed the advice about vaccines and received mixed shots when there was a shortage of the Pfizer vaccine. So my first shot was Pfizer, and my second was Moderna. I am now wondering if they deem it necessary to receive a booster shot, which should I get. Pfizer or Moderna?


I'd get Moderna since it was your second shot and also because some studies show that the protection lasts longer with Moderna.


----------



## whateve

Roxannek said:


> I just got my 3rd yesterday. I had the moderna for the first 2 and Pfizer for this one. I am really feeling crappy today  but I also had a very strong reaction with my 2nd back in January. I am immunocompromised, did I spell that right?  so I just walked in too. So did my hubby since he lives with me. And yes anyone can walk in to CVS here (Texas) with their vaccine card and get the booster if they want it.


Why did you mix vaccines? I would have waited for moderna. At our CVS, they told us another CVS in town has Moderna, so that might also be the case where you are.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> So I watched a youtube video regarding covid vaccine vs Regeneron. I was flabbergasted! I couldn't find any source for the following info from the YouTube video I watched. He is a surgeon though. If any of you know more about this topic, I would appreciate the input.
> 
> Each vaccine costs about $200.00.
> Regeneron is about $2000.00.
> Both are free and both are paid for by the government. (There are several states that are really pushing Regeneron right now.)
> Both are lab created.
> Both deal with antibodies.
> The vaccines help make people's OWN antibodies in the body, whereas Regeneron or other monoclonal antibodies are lab created antibodies from the people who already had covid.
> 
> So it's interesting to note that the people hesitant and afraid to get vaccinated are still willing to get  Regeneron once infected and sick. I don't blame them though, as we all tend to get desperate when we are sick.
> 
> We know that the vaccine helps the prevention of bad and deadly breakthrough infections. Regeneron and other monoclonal antibodies on the other hand deal with the infected people. Still,  they only work best when administered in the early stages of covid. However,  people in the later stages who have waited too long are lining up to get Regeneron at pop-up stations when they should actually be going to the hospital.
> 
> So this got me thinking.
> Could it be that those who have vested interest in Regeneron or other monoclonal antibody treatments would want more people to be infected?  That means if there are more infected people, there's more money. I mean it's not rocket science.  These investors would want no masks and no vaccines.


I don't think so. That sounds like conspiracy thinking.

I think the problem is that while Regeneron is supposed to be used early, when you are diagnosed early and aren't too sick, they just send you home without any treatment. It is only when you are sick enough to be admitted to the hospital that you get any treatment, and by that time, it is too late for Regeneron. You basically have to know someone important in order to get Regeneron.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I don't think so. That sounds like conspiracy thinking.
> 
> I think the problem is that while Regeneron is supposed to be used early, when you are diagnosed early and aren't too sick, they just send you home without any treatment. It is only when you are sick enough to be admitted to the hospital that you get any treatment, and by that time, it is too late for Regeneron. You basically have to know someone important in order to get Regeneron.


I hope not. 
There are states that make it easier to get Regeneron. I'm not sure how it works, but I am hoping that those who test positive and get tested early enough to be able to get Regeneron treatment.


----------



## Roxannek

whateve said:


> Why did you mix vaccines? I would have waited for moderna. At our CVS, they told us another CVS in town has Moderna, so that might also be the case where you are.


Yes I mixed vaccines. My Dr said it was perfectly fine since the Pfizer and Moderna work the same.


----------



## whateve

Roxannek said:


> Yes I mixed vaccines. My Dr said it was perfectly fine since the Pfizer and Moderna work the same.


Earlier in the thread was posted that someone in Canada who had mixed vaccines was not allowed in the US because the US didn't recognize mixed vaccines as being fully vaccinated. That was only 2 doses obviously so maybe they wouldn't care about the third dose, unless a third dose became required for everyone.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> I'm old enough to have known people who suffered from polio.
> 
> I'd get Moderna since it was your second shot and also because some studies show that the protection lasts longer with Moderna.


I think I will stick with Moderna if we are able to get it. It’s whatever our health unit has available. For the most part in Canada the shot that was available was Pfizer. Then due to a shipment delay they were only able to provide Moderna. As far as side effects were concerned, they were pretty much the same. In both cases just a sore arm and a bit tired the next day.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

My city has JUST made front page news on CNN retarding the hospitalization of the Delta wave . This is the reason I can’t find any covid test for days and within 100 mi radius and even the take home tests are sold out.

Our city’s mayor, Buddy Dyer, asked for our city to conserve water and decrease sewage because liquid oxygen is used to treat sewage.  Now it must be diverted to treat the massive number of COVID patients in Advent Health (formerly FL hospital). You’d never expect to see your mayor begging people to stop using water because there are so many sick COVID patients in your distinct who need oxygen gen.  This is insane!
https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/20/us/o...water-liquid-oxygen-covid-patients/index.html


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> My city has JUST made front page news on CNN retarding the hospitalization of the Delta wave . This is the reason I can’t find any covid test for days and within 100 mi radius and even the take home tests are sold out.
> 
> Our city’s mayor, Buddy Dyer, asked for our city to conserve water and decrease sewage because liquid oxygen is used to treat sewage.  Now it must be diverted to treat the massive number of COVID patients in Advent Health (formerly FL hospital). You’d never expect to see your mayor begging people to stop using water because there are so many sick COVID patients in your distinct who need oxygen gen.  This is insane!
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/20/us/o...water-liquid-oxygen-covid-patients/index.html


I didn't know this! Oh my gosh this is really sad!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow that is mind blowing that they’re asking people to conserve water to save liquid oxygen for those who need it. Yet virtually nothing is done as preventative measures like mask wearing. It makes me glad my mom who was on oxygen for COPD isn’t around for this. Her anxiety would be though the roof between the fear of catching covid to the potential of not be able to get the oxygen and medication she needs.


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> Wow that is mind blowing that they’re asking people to conserve water to save liquid oxygen for those who need it. Yet virtually nothing is done as preventative measures like mask wearing. It makes me glad my mom who was on oxygen for COPD isn’t around for this. Her anxiety would be though the roof between the fear of catching covid to the potential of not be able to get the oxygen and medication she needs.



There must be so many elderly people in that position -alone and scared -it makes me so sad for them


----------



## iluvmybags

whateve said:


> I don't think so. That sounds like conspiracy thinking.
> 
> I think the problem is that while Regeneron is supposed to be used early, when you are diagnosed early and aren't too sick, they just send you home without any treatment. It is only when you are sick enough to be admitted to the hospital that you get any treatment, and by that time, it is too late for Regeneron. You basically have to know someone important in order to get Regeneron.


Its not
one of the board members is the 2nd highest donor to one of the biggest pushers of Regenron
Can’t talk about it here, but its NOT conspiracy (but see the quote below about the production of Regeneron & put 2 and 2 together)

They’ve revised the use of Regeneron & are now recommending it as a prophylactic  if you’ve been exposed but not vaccinated
here are the FAQs about its emergency use approval.

Why would anyone rejecting the vaccine be OK with Regeneon?
Both are under emergency use authorizations (altho Pfizer is expected to be fully authorized on Monday), but the vaccine has been tried & tested and used far more. Regeneron treatment is also not free to receive. Regeneron costs around $1200 per dose.



			https://www.fda.gov/media/143894/download


----------



## mzbaglady1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> My city has JUST made front page news on CNN retarding the hospitalization of the Delta wave . This is the reason I can’t find any covid test for days and within 100 mi radius and even the take home tests are sold out.
> 
> Our city’s mayor, Buddy Dyer, asked for our city to conserve water and decrease sewage because liquid oxygen is used to treat sewage.  Now it must be diverted to treat the massive number of COVID patients in Advent Health (formerly FL hospital). You’d never expect to see your mayor begging people to stop using water because there are so many sick COVID patients in your distinct who need oxygen gen.  This is insane!
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/20/us/o...water-liquid-oxygen-covid-patients/index.html


Did you hear that there's a county in your state that unanimously passed a mandate mask wearing for schools? Similar cable news you just posted announced this. Can you get friends or relatives to probably mail you some covid test kits from areas where they might be available?


----------



## mzbaglady1

KittyKat65 said:


> I am so sorry you aren't feeling well today.  I am feeling mostly OK.  I had zero reaction to the first 2 Pfizer shots.  This one is making me quite tired and my temp is around 100.1, so my immune system is doing what it is supposed to do.  I went to CVS in Texas as well.
> We had great news from my school district's Superintendent minutes ago:  an emergency board meeting to defy Abbott's no-mask mandate (per the TEA) will be held next week and and all students will now be required to wear masks in schools.  Schools will also have to notify parents and the health dept. of all Covid cases and close contacts.  I feel like this is such a huge win for Texas.


A school district in Florida just did the same mandate for schools also. It looks like individual county school districts have to vote and pass their own mandates for mask wearing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> This speech was awesome!



He is so right,  yet some leaders can't or WON'T comprehend this type of logic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

mzbaglady1 said:


> Did you hear that there's a county in your state that unanimously passed a mandate mask wearing for schools? Similar cable news you just posted announced this. Can you get friends or relatives to probably mail you some covid test kits from areas where they might be available?



I slept horribly because I could not go to sleep with the ramping anxiety but my fever dropped to 99.7. I booked an apt for Monday to do PCR testing at 4pm in case I cant find any tests.  Finally!  It seems like everyone I know is freaking out about the water thing because news travels fast. It appears our county’s school board will be challenging the state’s mask mandate but thats only K-12.  Some of my friends have kids at UF state colleges and wondering since these colleges take funding from the state than local city tax, they would be too scared to challenge the state issued mask mandate.  They are apparently telling professors that they cannot require any students to wear masks.


----------



## iluvmybags

*How it started . . . .* 






*How it continued . . . *





*How it continued  . . . .*





*How it ended . . . *







*Moral of the story . . . . *
*
GET VACCINATED*
*WEAR A MASK*


----------



## starrynite_87

hermes_lemming said:


> Person A is taking ivermectin to treat his, gf and son's covid. Saying it was touted by a certain country. I responded "no not really, said country was feared to be nearly overrun by covid earlier this year.. so much so all the other super powers stepped in and provided vaccines. "
> 
> At this point it's to each their own. They take care of their body as they see fit and I'll do the same. *big sigh*


A few weeks ago I saw an Instagram influencer/blogger post about how she treated her Covid with Ivermectin; which is irresponsible because she has well over 350k followers on Instagram. I'm glad people called her out and reported her posts. The fact that people won't listen to doctors and scientists, and get the vaccine but don't think twice about ingesting a product meant to treat horses baffles me.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?

I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?
> 
> I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.


Breakthrough and hospitalized. Both the wife was fully vaccinated also. Either underlying health issues and age might be a factor.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## iluvmybags

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?
> 
> I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.



I bet a lot of those people went back to normal after being vaccinated and stopped wearing their masks. Thats why I wish they had never lifted the mask mandate or made the recommendation that vaccinated people could stop wearing them. The end of June/early July reminded me a lot of last summer when things quieted down & people started relaxing regulations & started going back to normal and then we had that huge surge around September/October.

If you’re vaccinated and wear a mask, you’re greatly reducing the chances of contracting COVID. The vaccine should prevent illness in MOST people, but its purpose is to prevent serious illness, hospitalization & death. Most people who have been vaccinated & test positive either have no symptoms or mild cases, which is good (I think they’re erring on the side of caution with Rev Jackson because of his age & he has Parkinson’s).  I just don’t understand all this resistance & refusal to wear a mask — never did. It’s one of the most ridiculously stupid issues I’ve ever seen


----------



## luckylove

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?
> 
> I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.



I have an elderly family member with underlying conditions, fully vaxed who still caught Covid. Same with another middle aged family member with a heart condition and a friend who had break through cases. In each of these three cases, they were fortunate and the vaccine did what it was supposed to do and it prevented serious illness and hospitalizations. While I am seeing more cases than I expected to see, they have luckily not suffered serious illness, thank goodness!


----------



## Swanky

Yes. A week ago I knew of 1 friend, as of now we know 5 fully vaxxed people that have tested positive.



hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?
> 
> I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## starrynite_87

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?
> 
> I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.


The only breakthrough case I’ve heard about was a friend down in Florida,  she’s not vaccinated and was in the Covid is a hoax camp; her husband is fully vaccinated and they both got Covid. She got really sick and her husband was asymptotic, now she’s all the vaccine works and is telling people to get vaccinated and to take the necessary precautions.


----------



## bag-mania

This is an example of a local council going way overboard and abusing their power in the name of supposedly protecting people from Covid, in this case in Australia. 

*Rescue dogs shot dead by NSW council due to COVID-19 restrictions*
Several impounded dogs due to be rescued by a shelter have instead been shot dead by a rural council in NSW under its interpretation of COVID-19 restrictions, alarming animal activists and prompting a government probe.

Bourke Shire Council, in the state’s north-west, killed the dogs to prevent volunteers at a Cobar-based animal shelter from travelling to pick up the animals last week, according to council’s watchdog, the Office of Local Government.

“OLG has been informed that the council decided to take this course of action to protect its employees and community, including vulnerable Aboriginal populations, from the risk of COVID-19 transmission,” a spokesman from the government agency said.
The spokesman said the agency was examining the circumstances of the incident to find out whether companion animal and cruelty prevention laws had been broken.

The _Herald_ attempted to contact the council administration multiple times, but received no response, and a member of Rural Outback Respite/Rescue – the shelter that was supposed to receive the dogs – declined to comment.

A source who is familiar with the arrangement said the shelter volunteers are distressed and had COVID-safe measures in place to handle the dogs, one of which was a new mother.

According to NSW Health, there have been no recent locally acquired COVID-19 cases in Cobar, although fragments of the virus have been found in the area’s sewerage system.

The Office of Local Government Minister Shelley Hancock, who has previously faced questions in Parliament over the shooting of animals in council pounds, did not comment. However, animal liberation campaigner Lisa Ryan called for an urgent investigation.

“We are deeply distressed and completely appalled by this callous dog shooting and we totally reject council’s unacceptable justifications that this killing was apparently undertaken as part of a COVID- safe plan,” Ms Ryan, Animal Liberation’s regional campaign manager, said.

Asked during budget estimates in March whether she knew about councils shooting animals to euthanise them, Ms Hancock said she didn’t.

“If it was a practice, I would be concerned about it — if it was a cat or a dog,” she said, before agreeing to answer questions on notice regarding the practice.

A later answer said councils weren’t required to tell the government how they killed animals under their care.

Ms Ryan said, based on her answers during the hearing, Ms Hancock was “clearly oblivious to the reality of the serious issues involving many NSW council pounds.”

Greens animal welfare spokeswoman Abigail Boyd said the government had undertaken no action since the issues had been raised with Ms Hancock during the parliamentary hearing.

“While the Liberal-National government twiddles its thumbs on animal welfare issues, more animals are being killed,” she said.
“Council pounds are paid for by local communities, and it is clear that shooting lost and unclaimed dogs housed in these publicly-funded facilities falls far short of community expectations.”

The OLG spokesman said the agency issued advice to all councils about operating pounds during the COVID-19 outbreak, including changing procedures to ensure those services continued while keeping staff and volunteers safe.

“Councils are also encouraged to continue to work with re-homing organisations and volunteers to care for animals, where that can be undertaken consistent with NSW Health advice,” the spokesman said.

“Councils are also encouraged to continue to work with re-homing organisations and volunteers to care for animals, where that can be undertaken consistent with NSW Health advice,” the spokesman said.

On July 30, the agency said pounds and shelters could remain open to the public, and as people involved in animal welfare, their staff were authorised workers in locked-down areas.

“Accordingly, prospective new owners should still be encouraged to “adopt not shop”, consistent with NSW Health advice,” the OLG stated.









						Rescue dogs shot dead by NSW council due to COVID-19 restrictions
					

Several impounded dogs have been shot by a rural council under its interpretation of COVID-19 restrictions.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> This is an example of local council government going way overboard and abusing their power in the name of supposedly protecting people from Covid, in this case in Australia.
> 
> *Rescue dogs shot dead by NSW council due to COVID-19 restrictions*
> Several impounded dogs due to be rescued by a shelter have instead been shot dead by a rural council in NSW under its interpretation of COVID-19 restrictions, alarming animal activists and prompting a government probe.
> 
> Bourke Shire Council, in the state’s north-west, killed the dogs to prevent volunteers at a Cobar-based animal shelter from travelling to pick up the animals last week, according to council’s watchdog, the Office of Local Government.
> 
> “OLG has been informed that the council decided to take this course of action to protect its employees and community, including vulnerable Aboriginal populations, from the risk of COVID-19 transmission,” a spokesman from the government agency said.
> The spokesman said the agency was examining the circumstances of the incident to find out whether companion animal and cruelty prevention laws had been broken.
> 
> The _Herald_ attempted to contact the council administration multiple times, but received no response, and a member of Rural Outback Respite/Rescue – the shelter that was supposed to receive the dogs – declined to comment.
> 
> A source who is familiar with the arrangement said the shelter volunteers are distressed and had COVID-safe measures in place to handle the dogs, one of which was a new mother.
> 
> According to NSW Health, there have been no recent locally acquired COVID-19 cases in Cobar, although fragments of the virus have been found in the area’s sewerage system.
> 
> The Office of Local Government Minister Shelley Hancock, who has previously faced questions in Parliament over the shooting of animals in council pounds, did not comment. However, animal liberation campaigner Lisa Ryan called for an urgent investigation.
> 
> “We are deeply distressed and completely appalled by this callous dog shooting and we totally reject council’s unacceptable justifications that this killing was apparently undertaken as part of a COVID- safe plan,” Ms Ryan, Animal Liberation’s regional campaign manager, said.
> 
> Asked during budget estimates in March whether she knew about councils shooting animals to euthanise them, Ms Hancock said she didn’t.
> 
> “If it was a practice, I would be concerned about it — if it was a cat or a dog,” she said, before agreeing to answer questions on notice regarding the practice.
> 
> A later answer said councils weren’t required to tell the government how they killed animals under their care.
> 
> Ms Ryan said, based on her answers during the hearing, Ms Hancock was “clearly oblivious to the reality of the serious issues involving many NSW council pounds.”
> 
> Greens animal welfare spokeswoman Abigail Boyd said the government had undertaken no action since the issues had been raised with Ms Hancock during the parliamentary hearing.
> 
> “While the Liberal-National government twiddles its thumbs on animal welfare issues, more animals are being killed,” she said.
> “Council pounds are paid for by local communities, and it is clear that shooting lost and unclaimed dogs housed in these publicly-funded facilities falls far short of community expectations.”
> 
> The OLG spokesman said the agency issued advice to all councils about operating pounds during the COVID-19 outbreak, including changing procedures to ensure those services continued while keeping staff and volunteers safe.
> 
> “Councils are also encouraged to continue to work with re-homing organisations and volunteers to care for animals, where that can be undertaken consistent with NSW Health advice,” the spokesman said.
> 
> “Councils are also encouraged to continue to work with re-homing organisations and volunteers to care for animals, where that can be undertaken consistent with NSW Health advice,” the spokesman said.
> 
> On July 30, the agency said pounds and shelters could remain open to the public, and as people involved in animal welfare, their staff were authorised workers in locked-down areas.
> 
> “Accordingly, prospective new owners should still be encouraged to “adopt not shop”, consistent with NSW Health advice,” the OLG stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescue dogs shot dead by NSW council due to COVID-19 restrictions
> 
> 
> Several impounded dogs have been shot by a rural council under its interpretation of COVID-19 restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au


This is disgusting and inhumane....What vile people could do something like that...this is why I enjoy being with animals more than people. They should be charged with animal cruelty!


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is disgusting and inhumane....What vile people could do something like that...this is why I enjoy being with animals more than people. They should be charged with animal cruelty!



And it is idiotic thinking. It's clear the people who ordered the shooting hate dogs.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> And it is idiotic thinking. It's clear the people who ordered the shooting hate dogs.


How that solution even crosses someone’s mind is beyond comprehension to me....I loathe people who hurt animals. I would be very concerned that there are people out there who think it’s ok to do this.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How that solution even crosses someone’s mind is beyond comprehension to me....I loathe people who hurt animals. I would be very concerned that there are people out there who think it’s ok to do this.



I fear if covid is spread by animals there will be a massive cull of domestic animals in some countries


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How that solution even crosses someone’s mind is beyond comprehension to me....I loathe people who hurt animals. I would be very concerned that there are people out there who think it’s ok to do this.



It sounds like that particular area is about 50 years behind the times in how to handle lost and homeless animals. They have pounds instead of shelters and it doesn’t sound like killing the animals by shooting is an unusual occurrence there.


----------



## bag-mania

elvisfan4life said:


> I fear if covid is spread by animals there will be a massive cull of domestic animals in some countries



in this case they were not worried about animal to animal transmission. They didn’t want the rescue people to come up to save the dogs because they were worried about the rescuers bringing Covid. Surely they could have taken sanitary precautions to prevent any of their own people from coming in contact with the rescue people. That would have been the rational, logical way to handle the transfer.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

bag-mania said:


> This is an example of a local council going way overboard and abusing their power in the name of supposedly protecting people from Covid, in this case in Australia.
> 
> *Rescue dogs shot dead by NSW council due to COVID-19 restrictions*
> Several impounded dogs due to be rescued by a shelter have instead been shot dead by a rural council in NSW under its interpretation of COVID-19 restrictions, alarming animal activists and prompting a government probe.
> 
> Bourke Shire Council, in the state’s north-west, killed the dogs to prevent volunteers at a Cobar-based animal shelter from travelling to pick up the animals last week, according to council’s watchdog, the Office of Local Government.
> 
> “OLG has been informed that the council decided to take this course of action to protect its employees and community, including vulnerable Aboriginal populations, from the risk of COVID-19 transmission,” a spokesman from the government agency said.
> The spokesman said the agency was examining the circumstances of the incident to find out whether companion animal and cruelty prevention laws had been broken.
> 
> The _Herald_ attempted to contact the council administration multiple times, but received no response, and a member of Rural Outback Respite/Rescue – the shelter that was supposed to receive the dogs – declined to comment.
> 
> A source who is familiar with the arrangement said the shelter volunteers are distressed and had COVID-safe measures in place to handle the dogs, one of which was a new mother.
> 
> According to NSW Health, there have been no recent locally acquired COVID-19 cases in Cobar, although fragments of the virus have been found in the area’s sewerage system.
> 
> The Office of Local Government Minister Shelley Hancock, who has previously faced questions in Parliament over the shooting of animals in council pounds, did not comment. However, animal liberation campaigner Lisa Ryan called for an urgent investigation.
> 
> “We are deeply distressed and completely appalled by this callous dog shooting and we totally reject council’s unacceptable justifications that this killing was apparently undertaken as part of a COVID- safe plan,” Ms Ryan, Animal Liberation’s regional campaign manager, said.
> 
> Asked during budget estimates in March whether she knew about councils shooting animals to euthanise them, Ms Hancock said she didn’t.
> 
> “If it was a practice, I would be concerned about it — if it was a cat or a dog,” she said, before agreeing to answer questions on notice regarding the practice.
> 
> A later answer said councils weren’t required to tell the government how they killed animals under their care.
> 
> Ms Ryan said, based on her answers during the hearing, Ms Hancock was “clearly oblivious to the reality of the serious issues involving many NSW council pounds.”
> 
> Greens animal welfare spokeswoman Abigail Boyd said the government had undertaken no action since the issues had been raised with Ms Hancock during the parliamentary hearing.
> 
> “While the Liberal-National government twiddles its thumbs on animal welfare issues, more animals are being killed,” she said.
> “Council pounds are paid for by local communities, and it is clear that shooting lost and unclaimed dogs housed in these publicly-funded facilities falls far short of community expectations.”
> 
> The OLG spokesman said the agency issued advice to all councils about operating pounds during the COVID-19 outbreak, including changing procedures to ensure those services continued while keeping staff and volunteers safe.
> 
> “Councils are also encouraged to continue to work with re-homing organisations and volunteers to care for animals, where that can be undertaken consistent with NSW Health advice,” the spokesman said.
> 
> “Councils are also encouraged to continue to work with re-homing organisations and volunteers to care for animals, where that can be undertaken consistent with NSW Health advice,” the spokesman said.
> 
> On July 30, the agency said pounds and shelters could remain open to the public, and as people involved in animal welfare, their staff were authorised workers in locked-down areas.
> 
> “Accordingly, prospective new owners should still be encouraged to “adopt not shop”, consistent with NSW Health advice,” the OLG stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescue dogs shot dead by NSW council due to COVID-19 restrictions
> 
> 
> Several impounded dogs have been shot by a rural council under its interpretation of COVID-19 restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au


This is horrible!


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> Breakthrough and hospitalized. Both the wife was fully vaccinated also. Either underlying health issues and age might be a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172679


It's been 8 months since his vaccination. I wonder if that is also a factor.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> I just found this out last night..The neighbor friend that I posted about here got sick last week while she was on vacation. She got back home and went to work at the clinic where she works knowing she was sick and running a fever. Her co-workers said she should be tested for Covid and she refused. Continued working with patients all day. The next day she went into work, still sick. Her supervisor made her test and she was positive. During the time she was positive and running fever she went to a meet the teacher night with an entire elementary school of kids and teachers and parents all gathering inside and did not wear a mask and neither did most others. That’s how 1 person can spread this to 1000’s of people. Her elementary age kid starts school tomorrow and she refuses to have her tested, so off to school she goes with covid or not. . Her husband also works with the general public, he refuses to get tested and is still working. Our problem in this world we live in is deep. It’s the “I’m gonna live my life like I want and you can’t stop me” attitude that is keeping this going. This will never end because there is a generation that is so self loving and entitled that their thinking is that how their decisions effect others is not their problem. I’m sorry to unload on my PF friends but I am fuming right now. This is only one of the people I know that are doing this very same thing. I have two funerals this week of friends that passed from covid, one in his 50’s and one in his 40’s, both healthy and unvaccinated. They also had this mentality of anti-vaxxers thinking that all of this is a hoax and politically driven. I will stream their services instead of attending their funerals. Stay safe out there this Delta variant will not be the end of this. And it is a killer. Please Lord keep our children safe as they start school here this week.


wow, people are just stupid....someone working at medical facility and behaving that way to horrid.

Yes, the attitude that taking precautions is infringing on their freedom is maddening
And there are public figures who could probably influence them but they will not because it might help the public and therefore, in their minds, help the current administration


----------



## Swanky

whateve said:


> It's been 8 months since his vaccination. I wonder if that is also a factor.



I don’t think so, I don’t know when all our friends were vaxxed that have texted positive this past week, but I know one had her second dose in June. She is sick this week with Covid.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> wow, people are just stupid....someone working at medical facility and behaving that way to horrid.
> 
> Yes, the attitude that taking precautions is infringing on their freedom is maddening
> And there are public figures who could probably influence them but they will not because it might help the public and therefore, in their minds, help the current administration


Yep that unvaccinated former coworker just said she will move to a state that doesn't require vaccinations. So she is now eyeing florida


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Oh no @Swanky I hope your friends are okay! I know cases in Texas are surging but hope since they are vaccinated they will avoid severe illness and recover quickly.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> It's been 8 months since his vaccination. I wonder if that is also a factor.



It’s only the antibodies that fade with time not the B cell and T cell response so I think it might just be that the vaccines don’t work for everyone and some Variants are better at evading the vaccines than others -ie they are less effective against beta gamma and AY1-3 etc


----------



## elvisfan4life

Swanky said:


> I don’t think so, I don’t know when all our friends were vaxxed that have texted positive this past week, but I know one had her second dose in June. She is sick this week with Covid.



Sadly it is likely the vaccines are less effective against some newer variants


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pfizer is FDA approved!








						FDA gives full approval to Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine
					

More than 200 million Pfizer doses already have been administered in the U.S. and hundreds of millions more worldwide.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## Chagall

From what I have read the vaccines are highly effective against the virus and variants. There is a very small percentage of people getting it if vaccinated. We had better hope that is the case. Vaccines are our only hope.


----------



## LavenderIce

Pfizer is now FDA approved. I'm hoping those who were waiting will get vaccinated now. I also hope for more vaccine mandates in more businesses.









						FDA grants full approval to Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine, opening door to more vaccine mandates
					

The US Food and Drug Administration on Monday granted full approval to the Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine for people age 16 and older. This is the first coronavirus vaccine approved by the FDA, and is expected to open the door to more vaccine mandates.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## sdkitty

I had a meeting scheduled with someone today.  she has already had covid and been vaccinated.  she said she had mild symptoms and did a home test which came out positive.  if she is a long hauler would she have been positive all along?  I'm vaccinated and considered meeting with her wearing masks but decided to ask her to have a colleague meet with me instead.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

So I talked to my friend in Texas this morning. She said even though the schools won the litigation against the state which bans mask requirements, the case is still going through court, which takes time. I’m wondering, wouldn’t it be too late given how highly transmissible the delta is? What difference would it make? Defy the law and fight this later; the school board will probably win anyways. Even if they lose, public schools thankfully get funding from local property tax instead of state funding. Am I logically missing something here?


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> I had a meeting scheduled with someone today.  she has already had covid and been vaccinated.  she said she had mild symptoms and did a home test which came out positive.  if she is a long hauler would she have been positive all along?  I'm vaccinated and considered meeting with her wearing masks but decided to ask her to have a colleague meet with me instead.


There are so many types of corona viruses, not just Covid 19. I wonder if these at home kits are accurate?


----------



## Swanky

theamericanchinadoll said:


> So I talked to my friend in Texas this morning. She said even though the schools won the litigation against the state which bans mask requirements, the case is still going through court, which takes time. I’m wondering, wouldn’t it be too late given how highly transmissible the delta is? What difference would it make? Defy the law and fight this later; the school board will probably win anyways. Even if they lose, public schools thankfully get funding from local property tax instead of state funding. Am I logically missing something here?



Its complicated in Texas. Property taxes help but not a lot, especially in Robin Hood districts, and most schools can’t afford offering virtual again.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> I had a meeting scheduled with someone today.  she has already had covid and been vaccinated.  she said she had mild symptoms and did a home test which came out positive.  if she is a long hauler would she have been positive all along?  I'm vaccinated and considered meeting with her wearing masks but decided to ask her to have a colleague meet with me instead.


This person should be self quarantine. I hope she gets a second test at a medical facility to be more accurate.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So do you think I can request that my kids have a teacher who is either vaccinated or in the process of being vaccinated?  I’m in NJ and the governor just mandated that teachers either be vaccinated or go through weekly testing.  We are in a state with a higher vaccination rate.

My kids are not old enough to be vaccinated.  NYC just required all staff to be vaccinated- no testing option.


----------



## muddledmint

Chagall said:


> From what I have read the vaccines are highly effective against the virus and variants. There is a very small percentage of people getting it if vaccinated. We had better hope that is the case. Vaccines are our only hope.


They are highly effective against getting seriously ill, but info coming out of Israel shows that Pfizer at least becomes increasingly less effective over time to prevent infection (and illness as well in older people). Breakthrough is not a rare event, it’s probably a lot more frequent than we know because we aren’t testing everyone. We need the boosters ASAP!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

DIL heads back to school teaching next Monday.  She has an unvaccinated 1 year old that we are trying to keep safe.  She asked for a private office at the school, even a closet would do, and was told she will be sharing an office with 5 other teachers.  Monday they are kicking off the school year for staff with a breakfast for all the teachers.  (Let's begin by gathering together unmasked and talking loudly.)  She has gotten permission to skip the breakfast.  None of the teachers are allowed to apply for other jobs within the school district because management "doesn't want to disrupt the beginning of the school year".  She is a tenured teacher in this district, but is  looking for other work every day.

She is terrified of bringing COVID home and infecting her young son.  She plans to double mask and wear a face shield.  She will come straight home, change clothes and shower before interacting with her son.  The district is requiring masks for everyone, but otherwise seems to be tone deaf about the fact that we are dealing with a deadly worldwide pandemic here.  My father just celebrated one year in hospice yesterday (delighted to still have him around, but it is a strain on the family that he has outlived his 6-month life expectancy twice now), so I will somehow need to continue visits with him, and to take my mom to see him, and care for my grandson on a full-time basis.  I'm praying that our family somehow gets through these next few months safely until our grandson can be vaccinated.  I worry that we are going to see a lot more sick kids in the coming weeks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## rutabaga

Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.


----------



## shiba

hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone heard of an unusually large number of breakthrough infections in their area?
> 
> I'm asking because a former coworker (unvaccinated) told me that all her vaccinated friends are now sick with breakthrough infections.  She's located in Charlotte, NC.



15% of the positive cases here are vaccinated people. We have 220 people in hospital, 30 of which are fully vaccinated and 2 of those are in intensive care. The vaccines are reducing severe outcomes. Unfortunately the unvaccinated/partially vaccinated are the ones causing the health care systems to become overwhelmed.


----------



## muddledmint

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.


Yes, it was in the news that people are hoarding again. It happens to some degree every time cases spike. Plus there are also reports of shortages at Costco due to shipping problems and other issues with supply chain.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Person A her 5 yr old daughter now has covid. 103.9 fever and upset stomach and it just started. Smh.


----------



## whateve

AntiqueShopper said:


> So do you think I can request that my kids have a teacher who is either vaccinated or in the process of being vaccinated?  I’m in NJ and the governor just mandated that teachers either be vaccinated or go through weekly testing.  We are in a state with a higher vaccination rate.
> 
> My kids are not old enough to be vaccinated.  NYC just required all staff to be vaccinated- no testing option.


I doubt it. They will be afraid that everyone will want the same thing.


----------



## mzbaglady1

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.


Not sure if its a geographical area shortage. I just purchased last night tp from Bjs and I checked different locations and they had tp in stock. Bjs had a coupon for tp.


----------



## Swanky

No hoarding noted in my area so far.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky said:


> No hoarding noted in my area so far.


Same


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Had an interesting chat with a favourite courier on our lawn yesterday. We were outside in the afternoon sun, distancing and wearing masks but the courier wasn’t. 

He was telling us he was ok as he had his first shot.  He was edging closer, nice guy & we really like him a lot. 

However he had no understanding that his one shot was not enough for protection or prevented spreading.  

My husband has had three shots. He takes immune suppression drugs & we were explaining how he has no immune system. It fell on friendly but deaf ears. 

At this point not sure how to explain how very serious covide can be for fragile populations without appearing rude?


----------



## loh

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.



Costco is sold out of TP in my area.  That hasn't been the case since last year.  I mentioned to DH that it's starting again...


----------



## TC1

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.


The whole reason people started hoarding TP last year was because Costco had a sale..so people were filling up their carts and then photos started to come out and it was made to look like there was going to be a shortage. There probably never would have been in the first place. People love to panic buy, it's ridiculous.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.



People aren’t hoarding but there is a major global logistics crisis. I deal with logistics and there is a major crisis that no one in the industry has seen EVER.  A few things are happening in the world: 1. Port closures causing a domino effect such as the port in Ningbo China (Shanghai area). The government in China closes entire parts of cities once there is a delta outbreak. Ships then seek other docks which has a domino effect on timing, rates, and price.  2. rise in consumer goods demands because everyone is buying online 3. Lack of truckers. There aren’t enough truckers to send the massive amount of consumer goods.  Trucking prices have gone through the roof and in times of COVID, they can’t hire new truckers quickly enough. 4. Ports are jammed and about 40% of ships are late. There is a 2 month delay with some ships sitting outside of LA port. You have x number of ships out there and it can’t be built quickly enough to meet consumer demands. It takes years to build a new cargoship. 5. This is all happening due to major retailers are ordering ahead of the Christmas wave.  Logistics prices have rised more than 360% if you follow the shipping indexes. For some items, it cost more to ship it than to actually manufacture the item. Its been happening for some time and truly affect gross margins. Things being out of stock is not caused from hording but delayed shipments. 6. The delta variant spreads in manufacturing, warehouses, shipyards.  Buyers for most retailers know this and the delays.  The problem began to spike around May and will be affecting consumer prices this holiday season. I believe things will improve but it won’t normalize until the first quarter of next year.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Had an interesting chat with a favourite courier on our lawn yesterday. We were outside in the afternoon sun, distancing and wearing masks but the courier wasn’t.
> 
> He was telling us he was ok as he had his first shot.  He was edging closer, nice guy & we really like him a lot.
> 
> However he had no understanding that his one shot was not enough for protection or prevented spreading.
> 
> My husband has had three shots. He takes immune suppression drugs & we were explaining how he has no immune system. It fell on friendly but deaf ears.
> 
> At this point not sure how to explain how very serious covide can be for fragile populations without appearing rude?


They don't understand unless it unfortunately happens to them . I would just focus on keeping your husband as safe as much as possible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Fauci is now saying covid will stay until next spring
https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/24/politics/anthony-fauci-timeline-covid-joe-*****/index.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

theamericanchinadoll said:


> People aren’t hoarding but there is a major global logistics crisis. I deal with logistics and there is a major crisis that no one in the industry has seen EVER.  A few things are happening in the world: 1. Port closures causing a domino effect such as the port in Ningbo China (Shanghai area). The government in China closes entire parts of cities once there is a delta outbreak. Ships then seek other docks which has a domino effect on timing, rates, and price.  2. rise in consumer goods demands because everyone is buying online 3. Lack of truckers. There aren’t enough truckers to send the massive amount of consumer goods.  Trucking prices have gone through the roof and in times of COVID, they can’t hire new truckers quickly enough. 4. Ports are jammed and about 40% of ships are late. There is a 2 month delay with some ships sitting outside of LA port. You have x number of ships out there and it can’t be built quickly enough to meet consumer demands. It takes years to build a new cargoship. 5. This is all happening due to major retailers are ordering ahead of the Christmas wave.  Logistics prices have rised more than 360% if you follow the shipping indexes. For some items, it cost more to ship it than to actually manufacture the item. Its been happening for some time and truly affect gross margins. Things being out of stock is not caused from hording but delayed shipments. 6. The delta variant spreads in manufacturing, warehouses, shipyards.  Buyers for most retailers know this and the delays.  The problem began to spike around May and will be affecting consumer prices this holiday season. I believe things will improve but it won’t normalize until the first quarter of next year.



thanks for the heads up I had no idea it was quite so severe - I can cope without kfc and Nando’s as long as we have the basics


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

elvisfan4life said:


> thanks for the heads up I had no idea it was quite so severe - I can cope without kfc and Nando’s as long as we have the basics


You are welcome. Things that are out of stock will come back but its just temporary stall. In the mean time, retailers, like Costco, which carry fewer types of products, are going to be more cautious. This means limiting how many each customer can buy so the inventory turn over rate is more predictable. Since the unprecedented uptick in consumer good demand, retailers have to great ahead of the holiday season. The reason for all of this is because many retailchains survival depend on 4th quarter earnings report so they can’t afford shipping delays. For this reason, everything is shipped ahead of time causing massive spikes in logistic chain. It happens every year to a much smaller extent because logistics is a cyclical business.

Of course normal problems occur too such as the CPU & GPU shortage that is unrelated to the pandemic but still has a domino effect. There are some things I won’t be buying this hoikday season becuae I know I won’t be getting a deal. 1. Electronics upgrade —most corporations wont be upgrading their devices much so you won’t get good value.  Processing chips are in common items from roomba vacuum cleaner to cars  2. Major purchases over $1k.  Whatever holiday sale there may be, a double digit percentage shift cannot cover logicistic price increase. I think you will see it to a less degree in consumer staples but some produce like vegetables arent sourced locally or even domestically because it isn’t cost effective in normal times.


----------



## elvisfan4life

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You are welcome. Things that are out of stock will come back but its just temporary stall. In the mean time, retailers are being like costco which carry fewer types of products are going to be more cautious. This means limiting how many each customer can buy so the inventory turn over rate is more predictable. Since the unprecedented uptick in consumer good demand, retailers have to great ahead of the holiday season. The reason for all of this is because many retailchains survival depend on 4th quarter earnings report so they can’t afford shipping delays. For this reason, everything is shipped ahead of time causing massive spikes in logistic chain. It happens every year to a much smaller extent because logistics is a cyclical business.
> 
> Of course normal problems occur too such as the CPU & GPU shortage that is unrelated to the pandemic but still has a domino effect. There are some things I won’t be buying this hoikday season becuae I know I won’t be getting a deal. 1. Electronics upgrade —most corporations wont be upgrading their devices much so you won’t get good value.  Processing chips are in common items from roomba vacuum cleaner to cars  2. Major purchases over $1k.  Whatever holiday sale there may be, a double digit percentage shift cannot cover logicistic price increase. I think you will see it to a less degree in consumer staples but some produce like vegetables arent sourced locally or even domestically because it isn’t cost effective in normal times.



thank you for the reassurance I think we can all put up with a few more months of disruption if we can see light at the end of the tunnel as long as we have basic foodstuffs I’m happy - my mum is on a severely restricted diet so as long as I can still get her supplies that will do for me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Our 4 week lockdown is suppose to end next Thursday the 2nd September - I highly doubt that with the current number of daily cases we are getting ATM. Around 50+ - It is going down, just nowhere near quick enough for us to come out of lockdown next week. We have no idea how many more weeks and the darn protesters ARE NOT HELPING at all!!!! They are too stupid and think it's a breach of freedom. They are doing more HARM then good, gathering in the thousand's, wearing no masks, no social distancing, they just don't GAF!

Our Premier stated that until we are at 80% vaccinated, which going by the current stats is the end of October, we are looking at further lockdowns. That's *IF* we even get to REOPEN??????

Just over 51% first jab and just over 31% fully vaccinated. I had it round the wrong way in another post. Brain malfunction! 

Now new laws and mandate's are starting to come into affect and those not vaccinated or NOT willing to get vaccinated are going to pay the price.


----------



## millerc

whateve said:


> It's been 8 months since his vaccination. I wonder if that is also a factor.


Absolutely. Thats why booster shots will be coming due to reduced immunity after a period of time. No vaccine is 100 percent effective. I took mine. Rather do all I can to be safe and protect myself and others.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sorry about typos! I’ve been using my phone to post on the go.  Geez that is a lot of typos lol


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Our 4 week lockdown is suppose to end next Thursday the 2nd September - I highly doubt that with the current number of daily cases we are getting ATM. Around 50+ - It is going down, just nowhere near quick enough for us to come out of lockdown next week. We have no idea how many more weeks and the darn protesters ARE NOT HELPING at all!!!! They are too stupid and think it's a breach of freedom. They are doing more HARM then good, gathering in the thousand's, wearing no masks, no social distancing, they just don't GAF!
> 
> Our Premier stated that until we are at 80% vaccinated, which going by the current stats is the end of October, we are looking at further lockdowns. That's *IF* we even get to REOPEN??????
> 
> Just over 51% first jab and just over 31% fully vaccinated. I had it round the wrong way in another post. Brain malfunction!
> 
> Now new laws and mandate's are starting to come into affect and those not vaccinated or NOT willing to get vaccinated are going to pay the price.


Where are you located? It is interesting to learn about what other people’s first hand experiences in other countries.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Where are you located? It is interesting to learn about what other people’s first hand experiences in other countries.




In Australia #notthehomeofthefree #inneverendinglockdowns 

3 States out of 6 are in full lockdown with NSW being the worst and with over 700+ new cases daily.


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.



My work started with limits mid last week on TP, paper towels, and water. Not so much a hoarding issue but a production issue. We’re struggling to get product in and when we do it goes fast.


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Sorry about typos! I’ve been using my phone to post on the go.  Geez that is a lot of typos lol


I totally get it.  I do the same thing!


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> So this got me thinking.
> *Could it be that those who have vested interest in Regeneron or other monoclonal antibody treatments would want more people to be infected?  That means if there are more infected people, there's more money. *I mean it's not rocket science.  These investors would want no masks and no vaccines.



Yes true 
Known investors in TX, FL, KY


----------



## essiedub

KittyKat65 said:


> I had my 2nd shot on March 2nd, so I went and got a 3rd shot of Pfizer yesterday.  No questions asked.  They updated my vaccination card and off I went.  I work in a school with no mask mandate, so I am doing what I can to stay safe.  Is it ethical?  No, but I am beyond caring about ethics while tens of thousands of vials of vaccine are expiring because anti-vaxxers are refusing them.  A year ago I would never have dreamed of jumping the line, but a lot has changed within me over the past year.



Agree
You did the right thing
There is no shortage so not sure why they’re even bothering with queues


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittyKat65 said:


> I had my 2nd shot on March 2nd, so I went and got a 3rd shot of Pfizer yesterday.  No questions asked.  They updated my vaccination card and off I went.  I work in a school with no mask mandate, so I am doing what I can to stay safe.  Is it ethical?  No, but I am beyond caring about ethics while tens of thousands of vials of vaccine are expiring because anti-vaxxers are refusing them.  A year ago I would never have dreamed of jumping the line, but a lot has changed within me over the past year.


Did you ask for the 3rd shot? How does the process work?

WHO is asking the twice vaccinated people to wait for their 3rd shots until the non vaccinated people in the 3rd world countries get their  first. This is all sounding nice and loving, but do they have the logistics all figured out? Do they actually have a SMART plan to deliver all the vaccines to the arms of the people? Without actionable plans, I really think it's similar to saying, don't eat your delicious meals in the rich countries since there are people starving in the world.

I am glad you got your 3rd shot.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Costco last night fully stocked tp. Charmin was on-sale. But next week going into the holiday weekend for the U.S. this supply is not going to look the same. I don't need another can of lysol for a very, very long time.


----------



## sdkitty

rutabaga said:


> Have you noticed people hoarding TP again? It’s on sale right now at Costco until the end of the month. We went on Saturday afternoon and they were completely out. Staff said they sold out Friday but were expecting another shipment Sunday. We went Sunday and they were still completely out. Not sure if they received the Sunday shipment and sold out, or if the Sunday shipment never arrived. Anyway, I stopped by this morning at 10am before my doctor’s appointment and they had it in stock, but only a half stack. I’m sure they sold out again by afternoon. Hopefully this is because it’s on sale, and not hoarding. I thought it was odd for Costco to put TP on sale given the demand/shortage during the pandemic.


was it Charmin that was on sale?  we learned a lesson during the time when there were terrible shortages - Charmin is worth the money.  We used to buy Kirkland sometimes but the most recent Kirkland TP we got wasn't good.
Anyhow, I haven't experienced any problems at costco recently but I haven't tried to get TP of paper towels in the last week or two.

My DH goes into Walmart and he says a lot of shelves are bare.  We had to order the bathroom cleaner we wanted online.  He said spaghetti was sold and and a lot of canned goods were low inventory.  I hope we're not going to go back to that hoarding business.


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> was it Charmin that was on sale?  we learned a lesson during the time when there were terrible shortages - Charmin is worth the money.  We used to buy Kirkland sometimes but the most recent Kirkland TP we got wasn't good.
> Anyhow, I haven't experienced any problems at costco recently but I haven't tried to get TP of paper towels in the last week or two.
> 
> My DH goes into Walmart and he says a lot of shelves are bare.  We had to order the bathroom cleaner we wanted online.  He said spaghetti was sold and and a lot of canned goods were low inventory.  I hope we're not going to go back to that hoarding business.


Yes the Charmin tp was on sale. There was a sign with 1 limit per household. I'm shopping this week for some supplies before next week.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

mzbaglady1 said:


> Yes the Charmin tp was on sale. There was a sign with 1 limit per household. I'm shopping this week for some supplies before next week.


I was planning to get paper towels, which we don't really need but we're down to an open multi-pack.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> was it Charmin that was on sale?  we learned a lesson during the time when there were terrible shortages - Charmin is worth the money.  We used to buy Kirkland sometimes but the most recent Kirkland TP we got wasn't good.
> Anyhow, I haven't experienced any problems at costco recently but I haven't tried to get TP of paper towels in the last week or two.
> 
> My DH goes into Walmart and he says a lot of shelves are bare.  We had to order the bathroom cleaner we wanted online.  He said spaghetti was sold and and a lot of canned goods were low inventory.  I hope we're not going to go back to that hoarding business.



Once when my brother and his family were living with us (7 people in the house at the time) I grabbed the Kirkland TP because it was cheaper. My mom yelled at me for buying the cheap TP and ever since I have only bought charmin. it’s been 20 years since that happened and my mom passed 10 years ago and still only buy charmin.


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> I was planning to get paper towels, which we don't really need but we're down to an open multi-pack.


My store had plenty of paper towels and cleaning wipes. I guess people realized that cleaning down surfaces isn’t as important as wiping their butts.


----------



## Chanbal

KittyKat65 said:


> I had my 2nd shot on March 2nd, so I went and got a 3rd shot of Pfizer yesterday.  No questions asked.  They updated my vaccination card and off I went.  I work in a school with no mask mandate, so I am doing what I can to stay safe.  Is it ethical?  No, but I am beyond caring about ethics while tens of thousands of vials of vaccine are expiring because anti-vaxxers are refusing them.  A year ago I would never have dreamed of jumping the line, but a lot has changed within me over the past year.


Masks should be mandatory in schools imo. How were the side effects compared to the other 2 shots?


----------



## pixiejenna

Just read a story in Florida a school had a mask mandate in place and a anti-mask parent kept sending his daughter to school without a mask. Day 5 of this he decided to start harassing students with masks while filming them on school property and at one point one he pushed a girl wearing a mask into a fence and twisted her arm. The schools security jumped in and the man was arrested and charged with a felony for child abuse. This will be a 4 year minimum sentence with the potential of up to 30 years in prison and 30 years of probation. I’m disturbed by him filming students on school property it’s very creepy and feels like a violation of their privacy. I know with cell phones you can’t prevent people from filming especially teens who basically live on social media. He was clearly filming them with the intention of intimidating, harassing, and shaming them online. Funny how anti maskers claim that forcing children to wear masks is child abuse, but have no problem with actual child abuse.


----------



## BleuSaphir

pixiejenna said:


> Just read a story in Florida a school had a mask mandate in place and a anti-mask parent kept sending his daughter to school without a mask. Day 5 of this he decided to start harassing students with masks while filming them on school property and at one point one he pushed a girl wearing a mask into a fence and twisted her arm. The schools security jumped in and the man was arrested and charged with a felony for child abuse. This will be a 4 year minimum sentence with the potential of up to 30 years in prison and 30 years of probation. I’m disturbed by him filming students on school property it’s very creepy and feels like a violation of their privacy. I know with cell phones you can’t prevent people from filming especially teens who basically live on social media. He was clearly filming them with the intention of intimidating, harassing, and shaming them online. Funny how anti maskers claim that forcing children to wear masks is child abuse, but have no problem with actual child abuse.


I hope her parent will launch a nasty lawsuit out of him! That is just wrong!  If someone feel they don’t want their child wear a mask…homeschool them or don’t complain!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m sure once the criminal trial is done a civil trial will follow shortly that had to be extremely traumatizing for the student who was assaulted for literally nothing more than going to school.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I've read so many articles about why people are refusing to be vaccinated, but I wonder whether the real reason is simpler: that people are needle-phobic or simply too lazy to be vaccinated. It's so easy to mask laziness and irrational fears behind expedient political excuses. I know a couple people like this. Too lazy to make appointments or other arrangements to be vaccinated. So needle-phobic they will throw up other excuses for why they cannot be vaccinated, not now, not ever. You try to rationalize with them but it does no good. They are too lazy and/or too phobic to do it, to get it done.


----------



## GoStanford

BigPurseSue said:


> I've read so many articles about why people are refusing to be vaccinated, but I wonder whether the real reason is simpler: that people are needle-phobic or simply too lazy to be vaccinated. It's so easy to mask laziness and irrational fears behind expedient political excuses. I know a couple people like this. Too lazy to make appointments or other arrangements to be vaccinated. So needle-phobic they will throw up other excuses for why they cannot be vaccinated, not now, not ever. You try to rationalize with them but it does no good. They are too lazy and/or too phobic to do it, to get it done.



This is a valid point.  Needle phobia is real and I saw an article in The NY Times that mentioned volunteers helping people scared of vaccination by talking them through their fears.  That said, I’m sure many who are vaccine eligible will find reasons not to get the vaccines, but phobia around needles is a real thing.  Elizabeth Holmes, who founded the now discredited company Theranos, had a phobia about needles and wanted to find a way to test blood from a tiny fingerprick rather than a venous blood draw.  Her claims about test results were bogus and there are excellent writeups about why.  Anyway…along with all the excitement at vaccination clinics, I have also seen tears and adults holding children’s hands and vice versa.


----------



## TC1

There are quite a few clinics where I live that have had emotional support dogs come in for people who are afraid of needles, etc. When I went for my second shot, the guy in front of me warned the injector that he was afraid and might pass out. She went and got him a juice and spent a bit more time chatting with him so he was distracted. He did fine.


----------



## BigPurseSue

GoStanford said:


> This is a valid point.  Needle phobia is real and I saw an article in The NY Times that mentioned volunteers helping people scared of vaccination by talking them through their fears.  That said, I’m sure many who are vaccine eligible will find reasons not to get the vaccines, but phobia around needles is a real thing.  Elizabeth Holmes, who founded the now discredited company Theranos, had a phobia about needles and wanted to find a way to test blood from a tiny fingerprick rather than a venous blood draw.  Her claims about test results were bogus and there are excellent writeups about why.  Anyway…along with all the excitement at vaccination clinics, I have also seen tears and adults holding children’s hands and vice versa.



Needle phobia is indeed real and I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. But I think there are a lot of people that are deeply phobic who don't want to admit it but find in political reasons a convenient excuse.


----------



## GoStanford

BigPurseSue said:


> Needle phobia is indeed real and I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. But I think there are a lot of people that are deeply phobic who don't want to admit it but find in political reasons a convenient excuse.



I agree with you. And I don’t think you suggested otherwise.  

I’m sorry if I came across that way.

At this point, I think people who want an excuse will find an excuse.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hate needles so much it stems back to allergy testing when I was in high school. I hate getting shots and I hate getting blood work even more because I have small veins and if they’re not good I end up getting poked multiple times, I‘m so pale you can see the veins but unless they’re skilled at drawing blood they can’t hit the veins. I love the idea of a therapy dog to help. We have a local dentist who uses her dog as a therapy dog for her patients. Many of whom are terrified of getting dental work done her pup will sit in their lap the whole time and depending on the patient give extra loves/snuggles for comfort.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this cute Belle’s post pandemic hell it’s pretty abt. Starting Monday my state will be back to masks for everyone indoors 2 years or older.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this cute Belle’s post pandemic hell it’s pretty abt. Starting Monday my state will be back to masks for everyone indoors 2 years or older.



I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry- it was a well done parody


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> Just read a story in Florida a school had a mask mandate in place and a anti-mask parent kept sending his daughter to school without a mask. Day 5 of this he decided to start harassing students with masks while filming them on school property and at one point one he pushed a girl wearing a mask into a fence and twisted her arm. The schools security jumped in and the man was arrested and charged with a felony for child abuse. This will be a 4 year minimum sentence with the potential of up to 30 years in prison and 30 years of probation. I’m disturbed by him filming students on school property it’s very creepy and feels like a violation of their privacy. I know with cell phones you can’t prevent people from filming especially teens who basically live on social media. He was clearly filming them with the intention of intimidating, harassing, and shaming them online. Funny how anti maskers claim that forcing children to wear masks is child abuse, but have no problem with actual child abuse.


I just don't understand.  Why are they sooooo against someone's freedom to choose to wear?


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> I hate needles so much it stems back to allergy testing when I was in high school. I hate getting shots and I hate getting blood work even more because I have small veins and if they’re not good I end up getting poked multiple times, I‘m so pale you can see the veins but unless they’re skilled at drawing blood they can’t hit the veins. I love the idea of a therapy dog to help. We have a local dentist who uses her dog as a therapy dog for her patients. Many of whom are terrified of getting dental work done her pup will sit in their lap the whole time and depending on the patient give extra loves/snuggles for comfort.


I am sorry that you have a hard time with finding veins. I don't personally know how you feel, but I can sympathize. My mom has the same problem. 
Having a therapy dog to make the patient feel more at ease sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## KittyKat65

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you ask for the 3rd shot? How does the process work?


I walked into the pharmacy and told them that my doctor recommended a booster, I filled out a form, handed over my vaccine card which was updated and then had my shot.  Legally, they can not ask why you require a vaccine.  I required one because I work in a school where we have had close to 600 contact cases in the past 7 days.


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanbal said:


> Masks should be mandatory in schools imo. How were the side effects compared to the other 2 shots?


I agree.  My school district now requires it (emergency Board meeting 2 nights ago to defy the governor's ruling), but there are so many people fighting it.  I don't understand; it's a piece of cloth across your face and these people are suing the school district and taking away funding for virtual.  It's maddening.

I had zero side effects, but my first 2 shots had no side effects either.


----------



## HauteMama

KittyKat65 said:


> I walked into the pharmacy and told them that my doctor recommended a booster, I filled out a form, handed over my vaccine card which was updated and then had my shot.  Legally, they can not ask why you require a vaccine.  I required one because I work in a school where we have had close to 600 contact cases in the past 7 days.



Oh my lord. 600 contact cases in a week? Very, very scary. We go back Monday - no masks required. And then Labor Day weekend they want us all in a freakin' parade. Hello, super-spreader events!


----------



## KittyKat65

HauteMama said:


> Oh my lord. 600 contact cases in a week? Very, very scary. We go back Monday - no masks required. And then Labor Day weekend they want us all in a freakin' parade. Hello, super-spreader events!


Yep, and our school isn't the worst in the district.  There is a school with almost 900 contacts since last Wednesday!


----------



## HauteMama

I suppose it will depend on how many get infected (unless you meant that the 600 WERE infected), but does your district have a rubric for the conditions required to shut them down? I'm not sure our district does; if it does, we haven't been informed of it. I may have to go in for a booster, too, as I don't feel very confident about going back with an unvaccinated group (K - 6) or with teens who likely haven't been vaccinated (given the political persuasion of the community) with no masks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

KittyKat65 said:


> Yep, and our school isn't the worst in the district.  There is a school with almost 900 contacts since last Wednesday!


A small village in Ireland held its ladies golf day outdoors and over 100 have caught covid


----------



## KittyKat65

HauteMama said:


> does your district have a rubric for the conditions required to shut them down?


It does, but I don't think we are quite there yet with confirmed positive cases.  Having said that, there is no virtual option, teachers and staff are not allowed to work from home, so this would just be a 2 week break if it were to happen.  The governor and TEA refused to fund a virtual option, so the shut down would impact weeks of learning, and in my case (as scheduler of ARDs/IEP meetings), a bunch of rescheduling in a school with over 400 students with SpEd requirements.  The entire thing is a nightmare.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

KittyKat65 said:


> It does, but I don't think we are quite there yet with confirmed positive cases.  Having said that, there is no virtual option, teachers and staff are not allowed to work from home, so this would just be a 2 week break if it were to happen.  The governor and TEA refused to fund a virtual option, so the shut down would impact weeks of learning, and in my case (as scheduler of ARDs/IEP meetings), a bunch of rescheduling in a school with over 400 students with SpEd requirements.  The entire thing is a nightmare.


That’s messed up!  The IEP does need to be updated.  What if a child really needs it updated?  What is the district supposed to do if the school closes?!?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Did anyone hear of a school district  I want to say Hoboken NJ has a stringent back to school policy? Fully masked and vaccinated mandates and I'm not sure how the testing is done randomly, daily, weekly but with this in place they came across a bunch of students positive for covid after a holiday break. I'm sure this is a smaller school district but I don't think there was any push back from parents or teachers about this policy.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mzbaglady1 said:


> Did anyone hear of a school district  I want to say Hoboken NJ has a stringent back to school policy? Fully masked and vaccinated mandates and I'm not sure how the testing is done randomly, daily, weekly but with this in place they came across a bunch of students positive for covid after a holiday break. I'm sure this is a smaller school district but I don't think there was any push back from parents or teachers about this policy.


I know!  I saw some hope when I saw this!  I think randomized testing should be done or at the very least testing before returning from a long break.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mzbaglady1 said:


> Did anyone hear of a school district  I want to say Hoboken NJ has a stringent back to school policy? Fully masked and vaccinated mandates and I'm not sure how the testing is done randomly, daily, weekly but with this in place they came across a bunch of students positive for covid after a holiday break. I'm sure this is a smaller school district but I don't think there was any push back from parents or teachers about this policy.


The district is not particularly small- it has 6 schools- which is more than many in NJ.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Once when my brother and his family were living with us (7 people in the house at the time) I grabbed the Kirkland TP because it was cheaper. My mom yelled at me for buying the cheap TP and ever since I have only bought charmin. it’s been 20 years since that happened and my mom passed 10 years ago and still only buy charmin.


It seems to me that years ago the kirkland TP was pretty decent but during the shutdown when I bought it, it seemed like maybe they changed vendors...NG


----------



## shiba

elvisfan4life said:


> A small village in Ireland held its ladies golf day outdoors and over 100 have caught covid



Source?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

shiba said:


> Source?


My family live there not that that is any of your business - I find one word with a question mark extremely rude !!


----------



## shiba

elvisfan4life said:


> My family live there not that that is any of your business - I find one word with a question mark extremely rude !!



Standard expectation that news stories are quoted on TPF. Posting rumours is no more helpful than posting mis-information.


----------



## KittyKat65

AntiqueShopper said:


> That’s messed up!  The IEP does need to be updated.  What if a child really needs it updated?  What is the district supposed to do if the school closes?!?


Oh, I know.  I will get nastygrams from the District if an ARD/IEP meeting is even one day late - I always stay in compliance, but with a shut down of the school EVERYTHING, including SpEd services, would be cancelled.  Then I would have to do Temp ARDs for all of the students who missed their ARDs in that period and then a 30-Day ARD, which is ridiculous with only 2 ARD Facilitators and 1 LSSP (we can't find any staff because nobody is applying.  Nobody wants to work like this.

THIS is a screenshot from today from a group of parents against masks.  THIS is what we are up against.  THIS is why I got a 3rd shot before I was "allowed" to.  I told at least 10 kids today to put on their masks and I got attitude and "I don't have one" and "No, I refuse to wear one."  It is getting mighty difficult to get the motivation to go to work in the morning.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh, I know.  I will get nastygrams from the District if an ARD/IEP meeting is even one day late - I always stay in compliance, but with a shut down of the school EVERYTHING, including SpEd services, would be cancelled.  Then I would have to do Temp ARDs for all of the students who missed their ARDs in that period and then a 30-Day ARD, which is ridiculous with only 2 ARD Facilitators and 1 LSSP (we can't find any staff because nobody is applying.  Nobody wants to work like this.
> 
> THIS is a screenshot from today from a group of parents against masks.  THIS is what we are up against.  THIS is why I got a 3rd shot before I was "allowed" to.  I told at least 10 kids today to put on their masks and I got attitude and "I don't have one" and "No, I refuse to wear one."  It is getting mighty difficult to get the motivation to go to work in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5177212


Seriously. . . What is wrong with people?!?!  I’m sorry that you have to work in these conditions!


----------



## KittyKat65

They are crazy.  They are threatening staff at schools and we are so exhausted already.  We joke about going home and drinking wine, but we are all so over this.  We cry a lot.  We want to be there for your kids, but we are losing our motivation.


----------



## elvisfan4life

shiba said:


> Standard expectation that news stories are quoted on TPF. Posting rumours is no more helpful than posting mis-information.


News stories are more rumours than fact - I was posting personal family experience -to highlight that delta is extremely virulent even outdoors and in short period of exposure 

block me if my “rumours “offend as you as I am blocking you


----------



## arnott

My Mom just got her second dose of Moderna today.  She didn't have an appointment she just showed up and asked which vaccine they were offering because she wanted the same as her first dose.  They had both so she got Moderna again.  If they only had Pfizer then she would have waited.  Now my whole family is fully vaccinated.


----------



## MiniMabel

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh, I know.  I will get nastygrams from the District if an ARD/IEP meeting is even one day late - I always stay in compliance, but with a shut down of the school EVERYTHING, including SpEd services, would be cancelled.  Then I would have to do Temp ARDs for all of the students who missed their ARDs in that period and then a 30-Day ARD, which is ridiculous with only 2 ARD Facilitators and 1 LSSP (we can't find any staff because nobody is applying.  Nobody wants to work like this.
> 
> THIS is a screenshot from today from a group of parents against masks.  THIS is what we are up against.  THIS is why I got a 3rd shot before I was "allowed" to.  I told at least 10 kids today to put on their masks and I got attitude and "I don't have one" and "No, I refuse to wear one."  It is getting mighty difficult to get the motivation to go to work in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5177212






I'd look for another job.  

That first screenshot with the red background is totally beyond the pale.  They all are.  To be accused of violation and being a predator of children?   Those people should be arrested and taken to court for defamation of character.  That's a shocking accusation.  A piece of cloth over the nose and mouth is not a violation, it is to protect everyone including their own kid.  Think of the medical staff in PPE for their whole shift; protecting everyone.


----------



## mzbaglady1

KittyKat65 said:


> They are crazy.  They are threatening staff at schools and we are so exhausted already.  We joke about going home and drinking wine, but we are all so over this.  We cry a lot.  We want to be there for your kids, but we are losing our motivation.


It's stories like yours that now I can understand why there's a massive shortage of employees in certain professions. The employees that can retire are getting out in large numbers. The younger employees who are  just starting their careers are quitting in large numbers also.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mom gets hospitalized often due to her health condition.  In the last few days, I've seen more helicopters in the helipad and helicopters flying to and from the hospital. For reference, I've seen NO helicopters on the helipad for the past 10 years I've visited the hospital due to my mom's condition!
I've not asked anyone, but I wonder if it's  Covid related.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Also, my mom and dad both got their 3rd Moderna shots!!! I'm so relieved.


----------



## KittyKat65

We just got our first Close Contact email for my son's Physics class.  Fantastic!

But, it's no wonder since half of the school isn't wearing masks.  I ask the students to mask up in the hallways because it is now mandatory and they give me attitude.  One sweetheart said that her "mutha said that she don't have to wear no mask because the guvunah said so."  I walked away and got a "Bye, b***h."

I am not entirely sure how much more of this I can take.  This level of stress is way above my pay grade.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Let's try and be patient and tolerant. . .if someone grates on your nerves please use Ignore User.
Also, let's please always use the source when making claims and remember absolutely no politics of any kind.  
Need to steer away from the controversy please!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My DIL teaches Elementary age students, and the district is planning to put her into the classroom after working remotely for the past year.  She has a 12 month old, and we do not want my grandson to catch COVID.  She has found a job in a neighboring district where she will teach remotely from a cubicle in the district office, so at least no exposure to these young children.  The new job means giving up seniority, tenure and $11,000 per year of salary.  She will be taking it because the risk in the classroom of bringing home this disease is just too high until young children can be vaccinated.  She found out today that the district rule on quarantining is only the student who tests positive needs to quarantine.  No one else in the classroom will be tested or quarantined.  Masks are required to be worn by everyone, but I don't think you can assume that they are going to work perfectly on very young students.  I expect the rules will be fluid and will change as reality sets in once school starts.

Meanwhile attendance at our State Fair is running about half of usual.  Masks are optional and reports are about 1/3 of attendees are wearing them.  Of course, you have to add the mask wearers to the 50% of people who opted to stay safe at home in the first place, and there appears to be a quiet majority who is taking this pandemic seriously in our state.


----------



## pixiejenna

Today was the first day of mask wearing for everyone and surprisingly no issues from customers I was expecting a bunch of hissy fits. 

Sadly talking too a coworker today and found out her youngest brother passed away from covid. He lived in Texas both his wife and him were sick. They thought it was a cold and finally his wife got sick enough to call 911 for herself she begged him to go with her he refused and stayed home. Two days later he ended up calling 911 for himself and it already progressed into pneumonia and ended up passing away shortly after being admitted. I think at this point if you get sick you just need to get a covid test to be sure it’s not covid because it can turn badly so quickly. Without a test you have no way of knowing if it;s a cold, flu, or covid.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

I know someone on a ventilator. I have been following their Facebook posts from feeling ill to begging people to help take care of their family. Till now they can no longer speak for themselves and besides their lungs have 3 failing organs. This person was vaccinated. This is the first person I have known to go through anything like this with the virus and it’s beyond unsettling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittyKat65 said:


> We just got our first Close Contact email for my son's Physics class.  Fantastic!
> 
> But, it's no wonder since half of the school isn't wearing masks.  I ask the students to mask up in the hallways because it is now mandatory and they give me attitude.  One sweetheart said that her "mutha said that she don't have to wear no mask because the guvunah said so."  I walked away and got a "Bye, b***h."
> 
> I am not entirely sure how much more of this I can take.  This level of stress is way above my pay grade.


It must be very stressful. I am sending you virtual hugs!
I was walking in a hospital hallway, and there was one girl in a group of girls that wasn't wearing her mask. I was soooo angry. So I can only imagine what it must be walking through the hallways and dealing with those kids!


----------



## LavenderIce

KittyKat65 said:


> We just got our first Close Contact email for my son's Physics class.  Fantastic!
> 
> But, it's no wonder since half of the school isn't wearing masks.  I ask the students to mask up in the hallways because it is now mandatory and they give me attitude.  One sweetheart said that her "mutha said that she don't have to wear no mask because the guvunah said so."  I walked away and got a "Bye, b***h."
> 
> I am not entirely sure how much more of this I can take.  This level of stress is way above my pay grade.


I am sorry you're going through this. Please hang in there.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ordered food delivery because I didn't have enough enuf to make at home until my next grocery run plus slammed at work.  Arrange for contact less delivery.  We'll I hear the door bell, and opened the door. There's the delivery man standing there without a mask. Fml.  Thanks uber eats.

That will be my last food delivery in a long while and yes I complained.


----------



## maris.crane

GOOD. Because I want to see _House of Gucci_ and _The Matrix: Resurrections_ in a VIP theatre with several glasses of wine. 









						Ontario reveals vaccine passport system for restaurants, gyms and theatres. Here's what you need to know
					

Proof of COVID-19 vaccination will be required to access non-essential businesses in Ontario, including gyms, indoor restaurants, movie theatres and concert halls, under the province's new vaccine certification program starting Sept. 22.




					toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! WE WILL BE STUCK IN FULL LOCKDOWN UNTIL NOVEMBER????????? In total nearly ONE FULL YEAR IN LOCKDOWN since March 2020!!!!

Our premier isn't going to REOPEN UNTIL WE ARE AT 80% FULLY VACCINATED!!!! 

We will be at 70% first dose in the last week of September, which is around 3+ weeks. 80% Fully vaccinated won't be until the end of October early November.

Bloody hell!! So dam f**king FED UP being stuck in never-ending LOCKDOWNS!! Once we reopen, NO MORE lockdowns and we learn to live with covid and those who aren't or NOT willing to get vaccinated are going to get hit the hardest.

New laws are coming into place which basically includes nearly everything, going to movies, restaurant's, most retail shops, to have a valid passport and want to and be able to travel you MUST be fully vaccinated. The list goes on.

Now there are talks about not waiting the 12 weeks after your first dose and moving to 6 - 8 weeks. I just had my first dose on Monday after having to wait and wait until I got the all clear from my doctors.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just read a article about a woman from my state getting arrested in Hawaii for a fake vax card. I guess she listed a hotel and whoever follows though with checking tourists wasn’t able to confirm her reservation. Then they noticed that modera was miss-spelled on her card. The card said it was given by the national guard in Delaware (not the state she lives in) and they confirmed not only was their national guard not doing vaccinations the state has no record of her getting vaccinated in the state. She was arrested at the airport prior to her departure flight to go home. Having a fake vaccination card is a felony people! When in custody she then claimed she got her vaccine at her doctor and paid for it, yet another lie. All because she didn’t want to quarantine when she got there. People are so damn selfish.


----------



## aki_sato

I haven’t heard of this - are you in NSW? *assumed you’re in Australia as you wrote ‘premier’



lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! WE WILL BE STUCK IN FULL LOCKDOWN UNTIL NOVEMBER????????? In total nearly ONE FULL YEAR IN LOCKDOWN since March 2020!!!!
> 
> Our premier isn't going to REOPEN UNTIL WE ARE AT 80% FULLY VACCINATED!!!!
> 
> We will be at 70% first dose in the last week of September, which is around 3+ weeks. 80% Fully vaccinated won't be until the end of October early November.
> 
> Bloody hell!! So dam f**king FED UP being stuck in never-ending LOCKDOWNS!! Once we reopen, NO MORE lockdowns and we learn to live with covid and those who aren't or NOT willing to get vaccinated are going to get hit the hardest.
> 
> New laws are coming into place which basically includes nearly everything, going to movies, restaurant's, most retail shops, to have a valid passport and want to and be able to travel you MUST be fully vaccinated. The list goes on.
> 
> Now there are talks about not waiting the 12 weeks after your first dose and moving to 6 - 8 weeks. I just had my first dose on Monday after having to wait and wait until I got the all clear from my doctors.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

aki_sato said:


> I haven’t heard of this - are you in NSW? *assumed you’re in Australia as you wrote ‘premier’



Yes I'm in Australia - But not in NSW, I'm in Vic, the state below it and this was just announced yesterday around 1pm.

NSW is OUT OF CONTROL!!! Their daily cases are soaring over 1200+ - 1300+!!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> Just read a article about a woman from my state getting arrested in Hawaii for a fake vax card. I guess she listed a hotel and whoever follows though with checking tourists wasn’t able to confirm her reservation. Then they noticed that modera was miss-spelled on her card. The card said it was given by the national guard in Delaware (not the state she lives in) and they confirmed not only was their national guard not doing vaccinations the state has no record of her getting vaccinated in the state. She was arrested at the airport prior to her departure flight to go home. Having a fake vaccination card is a felony people! When in custody she then claimed she got her vaccine at her doctor and paid for it, yet another lie. All because she didn’t want to quarantine when she got there. People are so damn selfish.


She probably purchased her fake card this way. And the idiots that's selling the fake cards are advertising on social media. Makes me question how many more fake vaccination cards have  passed through different check points.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! WE WILL BE STUCK IN FULL LOCKDOWN UNTIL NOVEMBER????????? In total nearly ONE FULL YEAR IN LOCKDOWN since March 2020!!!!
> 
> Our premier isn't going to REOPEN UNTIL WE ARE AT 80% FULLY VACCINATED!!!!
> 
> We will be at 70% first dose in the last week of September, which is around 3+ weeks. 80% Fully vaccinated won't be until the end of October early November.
> 
> Bloody hell!! So dam f**king FED UP being stuck in never-ending LOCKDOWNS!! Once we reopen, NO MORE lockdowns and we learn to live with covid and those who aren't or NOT willing to get vaccinated are going to get hit the hardest.
> 
> New laws are coming into place which basically includes nearly everything, going to movies, restaurant's, most retail shops, to have a valid passport and want to and be able to travel you MUST be fully vaccinated. The list goes on.
> 
> Now there are talks about not waiting the 12 weeks after your first dose and moving to 6 - 8 weeks. I just had my first dose on Monday after having to wait and wait until I got the all clear from my doctors.


This is pretty much how most Canadian provinces waited to re-open. We had to have over 75% of "eligible" (meaning 12+) vaccinated to re-open. Now cases are escalating once again with the unvaccinated spreading it around, also lots of under 18 cases.....we are going with the passports (QR code) here too, to be implemented fairly soon.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> She probably purchased her fake card this way. And the idiots that's selling the fake cards are advertising on social media. Makes me question how many more fake vaccination cards have  passed through different check points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181259



You have to assume there are many more people who are claiming to be vaccinated but really aren't. People lie. Most places do not ask to show a vaccination card. Add to that there are probably a few within our own social circles who may not be truthful if asked.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> This is pretty much how most Canadian provinces waited to re-open. We had to have over 75% of "eligible" (meaning 12+) vaccinated to re-open. Now cases are escalating once again with the unvaccinated spreading it around...we are going with the passports here too.



We would have got there sooner if people didn't wait around and want a certain vaccine. As it stands, we have no more appointments available for the Pfizer jab due to the fact that people were and are cancelling there appointment for the AstraZeneca dose ATM. We have had ongoing supply issue's from the start when it first rolled out and now those people who want the Pfizer will have to wait for more supplies. The AZ is available and currently have plenty to put into arms. 

Not only passports here, most jobs now are making it mandate to be fully vaccinated and if you don't want to, then you better look for another job that doesn't require you to be fully vaccinated - Which will be very far and few in-between, *IF* at all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> She probably purchased her fake card this way. And the idiots that's selling the fake cards are advertising on social media. Makes me question how many more fake vaccination cards have  passed through different check points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181259


Sadly I can see this happening.  Those cards are SO easy to fake.


----------



## ironblock

coronavirus has greatly affected our lives, with having to physically distance from someone you love, change in plans, working remotely, adapting to new social routines, from choosing to skip in-person gatherings, to consistently wearing masks in public.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I know someone who caught Covid in late July and is still having symptoms of fatigue and brain fog as he described.I know he tried to call the doctor and he got a nurse who never called back. I keep telling him to go see a doctor but he says there is nothing they can do. Are there any suggestions for the fatigue and brain fog? Would a doctor do anything? I feel bad because there is nothing I can do to help but I know he is frustrated......


----------



## bag-mania

There have been hospital and nursing home employees who have been found with fake vaccine cards. It makes you wonder how many are getting away with it because their employers aren't looking that closely or they bought passable fakes.


----------



## aki_sato

Ah ok ok!
I thought I missed this somewhere!

I’m sorry to hear that VIC’s lockdown is extended that long!!!
Grrrr!! So over this lockdown!
I think we too will be in lockdown until Christmas because Sydneysiders have proven how ‘good’ they are in following orders!!!

Yes!!!
Our cases keeps going up!
Seriously, I don’t wonder why!!
Everyday hundreds are getting fined for breaching public health orders!
2 days ago 5 selfish guys were roaming around in community and train while knowingly positive with Covid without mask!!
Ummmm… hello???
Let alone mask, self isolate???

And just today my mom had to stop working, get tested and isolate because one of her colleague who refused to be vaccinated for fear she will get sick has tested positive! 

That is Sydneysiders seriously…
Selfish selfish!!!



lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes I'm in Australia - But not in NSW, I'm in Vic, the state below it and this was just announced yesterday around 1pm.
> 
> NSW is OUT OF CONTROL!!! Their daily cases are soaring over 1200+ - 1300+!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

mzbaglady1 said:


> She probably purchased her fake card this way. And the idiots that's selling the fake cards are advertising on social media. Makes me question how many more fake vaccination cards have  passed through different check points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181259



I think this is who she bought it from, they said several of the people they’ve charged bought their cards from this person, including a family from Florida. Both the parents and kids had vaccine cards except both of their kids are too young to be vaccinated one born in in 2016 and the other 2017. I think that Hawaii is taking it very seriously especially due to their location it makes it harder to get needed supplies. But it seems to be somewhat flawed if they’re arresting people prior to their return home flight. At that point they’ve potentially could have infected hundreds of people.


----------



## KittyKat65

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes I'm in Australia - But not in NSW, I'm in Vic, the state below it and this was just announced yesterday around 1pm.
> 
> NSW is OUT OF CONTROL!!! Their daily cases are soaring over 1200+ - 1300+!!!!


My parents and friends are in Sydney and Melbourne (I grew up in Sydney and live in Texas now) and I am so sad for them.  Australia really had it all together and now it is a huge mess.  Sorry you are having to deal with this...again.  I will say though, I respect that they see the need for lockdown.  My son's school (where I also work) has had close to 800 close contacts (and he alone has had 2 in classrooms) in the past 2 weeks and they won't even do a mask mandate.  I pray for a lockdown.  I know that sounds crazy, but this is just death waiting to happen in Texas.


----------



## LemonDrop

@LVlvoe_bug I had brain fog for other reasons and taking B12 1000mcg along with a B complex really helped me. I felt a difference after about 4 days. I had to take them separate because combined they are like a horse pill. I take them in the morning or else I am up all night with energy.


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder how long the cards will be accepted in the US? I was vaccinated through a pharmacy and they recently sent me a link to add it to my apple wallet on my phone. The link came from them. I am guessing those vaccinated at mass clinics might not have to infrastructure to have electronic records/ apps/ passports etc...


----------



## maris.crane

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder how long the cards will be accepted in the US? I was vaccinated through a pharmacy and they recently sent me a link to add *it to my apple wallet on my phone*. The link came from them. I am guessing those vaccinated at mass clinics might not have to infrastructure to have *electronic records/ *apps/ passports etc...



We'll be doing a QR code here, but I am just waiting to see how long it takes a hacker - unfortunately - to create a duplicate or a way around this.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder how long the cards will be accepted in the US? I was vaccinated through a pharmacy and they recently sent me a link to add it to my apple wallet on my phone. The link came from them. I am guessing those vaccinated at mass clinics might not have to infrastructure to have electronic records/ apps/ passports etc...


A coworker told me someone lost their vaccination card and needed to travel. I think the person went to a mass site and this person had to get another shot because information couldn't be verified. This was the only way this person could get another card. I think the drug stores are better at tracking patients information. I just recently told a close friend to take a screenshot of her vaccination card and I think she lost her card also. I'm a no to storing my personal medical information on apps, and passports.


----------



## sdkitty

I'll just say this is sad and unnecessary and leave it at that
Inside a Miami, Florida Hospital Full of Dying, Unvaccinated Thirtysomethings Dying of COVID-19 (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## pixiejenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know someone who caught Covid in late July and is still having symptoms of fatigue and brain fog as he described.I know he tried to call the doctor and he got a nurse who never called back. I keep telling him to go see a doctor but he says there is nothing they can do. Are there any suggestions for the fatigue and brain fog? Would a doctor do anything? I feel bad because there is nothing I can do to help but I know he is frustrated......



I don’t really know anything about this type of therapy but heard about people using NAD IV to help treat Covid symptoms. I googled it because I never heard before of it apparently it’s something used to treat chronic fatigue and may also help with brain function. It may be worth having him ask his doctor about. Hopefully you can talk him into going to the doctor.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> I'll just say this is sad and unnecessary and leave it at that
> Inside a Miami, Florida Hospital Full of Dying, Unvaccinated Thirtysomethings Dying of COVID-19 (thedailybeast.com)



Sad but not surprising coming from Florida.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

aki_sato said:


> Ah ok ok!
> I thought I missed this somewhere!
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that VIC’s lockdown is extended that long!!!
> Grrrr!! So over this lockdown!
> I think we too will be in lockdown until Christmas because Sydneysiders have proven how ‘good’ they are in following orders!!!
> 
> Yes!!!
> Our cases keeps going up!
> Seriously, I don’t wonder why!!
> Everyday hundreds are getting fined for breaching public health orders!
> 2 days ago 5 selfish guys were roaming around in community and train while knowingly positive with Covid without mask!!
> Ummmm… hello???
> Let alone mask, self isolate???
> 
> And just today my mom had to stop working, get tested and isolate because one of her colleague who refused to be vaccinated for fear she will get sick has tested positive!
> 
> That is Sydneysiders seriously…
> Selfish selfish!!!



It's not just Sydneysiders, it's happening here too. If our lockdown was only for that one first week (then extended for another week, then another 2 weeks), I highly doubt we would be in this mess right now. Having just spent 4 LONG weeks lockdowned and then only to be told we are staying in Lockdown until November just blew us out of the water. Because we are in our 6th lockdown we ALL are beyond fed-up at this point and the number of people NOT following the rules is mind blowing, they just don't GAF anymore.

As there were talks about bringing forward the second dose of the AZ jab, well it's now approved and going forward. You have the option after your first dose to get the second dose at week 6, week 8, week 10 and week 12 - Which now they are encouraging people NOT to wait the 12 weeks. I will talk to my doctors and listen to their advice as to which option is best for me. If I hadn't just had a major health scare a couple of months ago, I would have been fully vaccinated way sooner.

*ETA:* We are sitting at just below 60% first dose and 38% fully vaccinated.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know someone who caught Covid in late July and is still having symptoms of fatigue and brain fog as he described.I know he tried to call the doctor and he got a nurse who never called back. I keep telling him to go see a doctor but he says there is nothing they can do. Are there any suggestions for the fatigue and brain fog? Would a doctor do anything? I feel bad because there is nothing I can do to help but I know he is frustrated......


The doctors can't do anything. I had those symptoms plus others and my pcp confirmed nothing can be done... for months ! You just have to wait and see until your immune system kicks it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> A coworker told me someone lost their vaccination card and needed to travel. I think the person went to a mass site and this person had to get another shot because information couldn't be verified. This was the only way this person could get another card. I think the drug stores are better at tracking patients information. I just recently told a close friend to take a screenshot of her vaccination card and I think she lost her card also. I'm a no to storing my personal medical information on apps, and passports.


Idk. I had a less than desirable experience when I had my last shot. This older lady was there as well. No card. Nothing. Honestly her performance deserves an Oscar.

She arrived after me but was seen before me , because of said performance. But they almost didn't give her the shot because she checked off that she was recently in contact with someone who had covid. When they told her this, she flapped her hands dramatically (kind of reminded me of Big bird) and said she didn't have her reading glasses and can't see, which made both pharmacists glance at one another,  look at her otherwise immaculately completely form, and glance at me. I just shook my head and looked away. To which said lady started to huff and puff until the staff gave up and gave her a shot. She left walgreens almost immediately,  despite the staff insisting she sit for 15 min, clutching her purse and pearls. And she left her paperwork


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> Idk. I had a less than desirable experience when I had my last shot. This older lady was there as well. No card. Nothing. Honestly her performance deserves an Oscar.
> 
> She arrived after me but was seen before me , because of said performance. But they almost didn't give her the shot because she checked off that she was recently in contact with someone who had covid. When they told her this, she flapped her hands dramatically (kind of reminded me of Big bird) and said she didn't have her reading glasses and can't see, which made both pharmacists glance at one another,  look at her otherwise immaculately completely form, and glance at me. I just shook my head and looked away. To which said lady started to huff and puff until the staff gave up and gave her a shot. She left walgreens almost immediately,  despite the staff insisting she sit for 15 min, clutching her purse and pearls. And she left her paperwork



I feel for all the people who are giving the vaccines. They get to deal with the drama queens (and kings).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> @LVlvoe_bug I had brain fog for other reasons and taking B12 1000mcg along with a B complex really helped me. I felt a difference after about 4 days. I had to take them separate because combined they are like a horse pill. I take them in the morning or else I am up all night with energy.


Thank you for the info. I’m just so worried and I don’t know what to do at this point or tell him. I know I picked up zinc for him while he had Covid. He thinks maybe getting the vaccine may help with the symptoms. I keep telling him to go see a doctor or call but he won’t for some reason. I can’t tell him what to do but at my wits end as I had brought him groceries, thermometer and oxygen reason when he was sick. I only know from articles I’ve read about people who had some relief from symptoms with the vaccine but I can’t tell him to get it..


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I know someone on a ventilator. I have been following their Facebook posts from feeling ill to begging people to help take care of their family. Till now they can no longer speak for themselves and besides their lungs have 3 failing organs. This person was vaccinated. This is the first person I have known to go through anything like this with the virus and it’s beyond unsettling.


This is indeed unsettling.  Do you know what kind of vaccine this person got?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> The doctors can't do anything. I had those symptoms plus others and my pcp confirmed nothing can be done... for months ! You just have to wait and see until your immune system kicks it.


Ok, I wasn't sure if there was anything they can do for the symptoms, I’ve tried to have him at least go see a doctor. He now says he wants to get the vaccine to maybe help with the symptoms and i don’t know what to say except again go talk to a doctor because they must know about these long hauler situations. I don’t know how much success there has been for vaccines helping with the symptoms other than what I read online. Somehow he'd rather research it online..


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> 
> Let's try and be patient and tolerant. . .if someone grates on your nerves please use Ignore User.
> Also, let's please always use the source when making claims and remember absolutely no politics of any kind.
> Need to steer away from the controversy please!


maybe you want to close the thread as people (not people here but people) have made it  political


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t really know anything about this type of therapy but heard about people using NAD IV to help treat Covid symptoms. I googled it because I never heard before of it apparently it’s something used to treat chronic fatigue and may also help with brain function. It may be worth having him ask his doctor about. Hopefully you can talk him into going to the doctor.


Thank you for the suggestion. It’s getting him to go to a doctor that it the part he doesn't want to do. I said go talk to a pharmacist then. Trying to get him to talk to someone rather then relying on the internet...I’ve read articles about the vaccine helping long hauler symptoms but I don’t know if he’s had them long enough and if that would really help.


----------



## KittyKat65

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder how long the cards will be accepted in the US? I was vaccinated through a pharmacy and they recently sent me a link to add it to my apple wallet on my phone. The link came from them. I am guessing those vaccinated at mass clinics might not have to infrastructure to have electronic records/ apps/ passports etc...


My 1st and 2nd shots were at a mass clinic and my 3rd was at CVS.  CVS updated all of my info in their records.  I have a photo of my card in the Notes on my iPhone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ok, I wasn't sure if there was anything they can do for the symptoms, I’ve tried to have him at least go see a doctor. He now says he wants to get the vaccine to maybe help with the symptoms and i don’t know what to say except again go talk to a doctor because they must know about these long hauler situations. I don’t know how much success there has been for vaccines helping with the symptoms other than what I read online. Somehow he'd rather research it online..


The vaccine helps 40% of the long haulers. So as long as he knows that, he should be fine. Gl and feel free to dm me anytime.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> The vaccine helps 40% of the long haulers. So as long as he knows that, he should be fine. Gl and feel free to dm me anytime.


Thank you, I appreciate it!  I will let him know..it’s been frustrating that he won’t see a doctor, even when he first tested positive. It was scary hearing him go through all the effects of Covid and not being able to do anything. I’m just asking him not to only rely on the internet that even just talking to a health care provider may help. I don’t even know if he is considered a long hauler at this point..


----------



## LemonDrop

Sunshine mama said:


> This is indeed unsettling.  Do you know what kind of vaccine this person got?


J&J.


----------



## LemonDrop

mzbaglady1 said:


> A coworker told me someone lost their vaccination card and needed to travel. I think the person went to a mass site and this person had to get another shot because information couldn't be verified. This was the only way this person could get another card. I think the drug stores are better at tracking patients information. I just recently told a close friend to take a screenshot of her vaccination card and I think she lost her card also. I'm a no to storing my personal medical information on apps, and passports.


It guess it's the tPF in me but I have been looking around for an SLG to specifically keep my paper vaccine card in.


----------



## Chanbal

Some good news for the ones that had COVID and recovered, a recent study suggests that convalescents have a higher protection against the Delta variant; from the most protected to the less: 1) vaccinated convalescent, 2) convalescent, 3) vaccinated and 4) people who choose not to vaccinate.

The study evaluated people vaccinated with Pfizer and didn't include the ongoing booster (3rd) shot.  



			https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1.full.pdf


----------



## BigPurseSue

LemonDrop said:


> It guess it's the tPF in me but I have been looking around for an SLG to specifically keep my paper vaccine card in.



It's the tpf in me that led me to buy several different styles of SLG in which to carry my card.


----------



## cheremushki

LemonDrop said:


> It guess it's the tPF in me but I have been looking around for an SLG to specifically keep my paper vaccine card in.



Darn, ours will be digital for phone.  It would've been great excuse to break my "no more small bags & sag" ban.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve noticed that more and more people within the last month have started to wear their masks not only indoors but outdoors as well. I’d say more than 50%, closer to 80-90% probably but there are a good amount I don’t count that wears it with their nose uncovered—and they’re not the ones fast walking or have been running and unwinding/catching breathe or going uphill etc.

personally I’m still keeping my social distance despite masks.  More than 6 feet easily. This lady came up the other day and after asking a couple of questions she remained close less than 6 feet, and so I moved. Not sure if she was offended but she soon got off even though the train was headed in the direction she asked.

I have no fks given about people’s feelings w/regards such as this . I myself noticed more crazies out and about and had one that was obviously off his rockers wanted to give me a hard time, I just kept moving and when I heard him catch up I decided to stop and let him pass. He saw my face and was like oh you’re not white, it’s much worse for you or some racist crap because to be honest at that point I tuned him out.

I’m focusing more on work, though I made a commitment to love ones, I find myself tilting more towards work as of late. It’s just an escape where I don’t have to deal with talking about covid, politics, world events, etc.

happy it’s Friday though and the long weekend.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve noticed that more and more people within the last month have started to wear their masks not only indoors but outdoors as well. I’d say more than 50%, closer to 80-90% probably but there are a good amount I don’t count that wears it with their nose uncovered—and they’re not the ones fast walking or have been running and unwinding/catching breathe or going uphill etc.
> 
> personally I’m still keeping my social distance despite masks.  More than 6 feet easily. This lady came up the other day and after asking a couple of questions she remained close less than 6 feet, and so I moved. Not sure if she was offended but she soon got off even though the train was headed in the direction she asked.
> 
> I have no fks given about people’s feelings w/regards such as this . I myself noticed more crazies out and about and had one that was obviously off his rockers wanted to give me a hard time, I just kept moving and when I heard him catch up I decided to stop and let him pass. He saw my face and was like oh you’re not white, it’s much worse for you or some racist crap because to be honest at that point I tuned him out.
> 
> I’m focusing more on work, though I made a commitment to love ones, I find myself tilting more towards work as of late. It’s just an escape where I don’t have to deal with talking about covid, politics, world events, etc.
> 
> happy it’s Friday though and the long weekend.


I have noticed the same about mask wearing. I went to Walmart a couple of weeks ago and noticed more employees and customers were masked up than a previous visit about two months prior. I'm like you I'm quite obvious by moving away from someone who comes up very close up on me. And I will pull out my lysol and start spraying and don't care who gets offended.


----------



## rutabaga

I received my shots at a community event. To my surprise, both shots showed up automatically in my medical record on my healthcare provider’s app. At the event, they asked to see my drivers license so they probably linked it up with my information. Helpful but also a bit unsettling how much info about us is out there. I haven’t tried registering myself for the digital database so it’s possible someone already has a backup record aside from your paper card.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just noticed that the woman arrested after landing in Hawaii with the fake covid card. The one trying to get out of the 10 day quarantine. She has her swimsuit on. Girl was ready to hit the beach straight from the airport


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> I just noticed that the woman arrested after landing in Hawaii with the fake covid card. The one trying to get out of the 10 day quarantine. She has her swimsuit on. Girl was ready to hit the beach straight from the airport
> View attachment 5182916


is this the one who assaulted the flight attendant?  some woman broke flight attendant's teeth


----------



## mzbaglady1

sdkitty said:


> is this the one who assaulted the flight attendant?  some woman broke flight attendant's teeth


Unless there was another incident similar the attack on the flight attendant that lost her teeth was a couple of months ago. I do not think it was this person.


----------



## LemonDrop

sdkitty said:


> is this the one who assaulted the flight attendant?  some woman broke flight attendant's teeth


No not the same. The broken teeth story has been in the news in the last 48 hours because the passenger was officially charged. But it happened a while back.  This lady landed in Hawaii and the state has a 10 day quarantine law that she was going to have to adhere to. So she brought a fake vaccine card to get out of the quarantine. The misspellings on the card stood out to the agent and she was caught.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh my word! It just keeps getting better and better!!! This was just announced yesterday by our premier.

Now there are talks about reopening MID NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! URG!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 All because there are those that refuse to get vaccinated?????? FTLOG

Well now if you want ANY beauty treatment (Hairdresser, nails done, etc..), YOU have to be FULLY VACCINATED. Same is being done for Restaurant's, indoor and outdoor events, basically everything.

I'm just SO happy I was able to upgrade my iPhone one week before we went into lockdown. I was locked out of my old iPhone because I couldn't remember my Apple ID password (too many attempts) and the only way to unlock it was to put it back to factory settings, which I couldn't do as I have escript's on it. I don't need to worry about that now, I have my new one. I already have my first dose certificate on my new iPhone and I can print it off if I want to. As our vaccinations are going through Medicare, we still don't know if we get a card like other Countries do as it's all linked with the Government Medicare system and the myGV app. No-one I know yet who has been fully vaccinated has received any card from Medicare just yet, just the same as me, the Medicare certificate (first dose, date, where, fully vaccinated). It's still in the process on what it will be and how it looks. We have the QR code system here too, so if you have it sent and linked to your phone it will automatically show if you are fully vaccinated.


----------



## HauteMama

rutabaga said:


> I received my shots at a community event. To my surprise, both shots showed up automatically in my medical record on my healthcare provider’s app. At the event, they asked to see my drivers license so they probably linked it up with my information. Helpful but also a bit unsettling how much info about us is out there. I haven’t tried registering myself for the digital database so it’s possible someone already has a backup record aside from your paper card.



I teach, and I was vaccinated at a county health center when vaccinations became available to educators. I don't remember them asking for my driver's license (maybe they did and I just don't recall), but when I went to my healthcare provider next and told them I was vaccinated, they were able to look on my vaccination record and there it was. The rest of my family, who were vaccinated several weeks after I was (they weren't in a higher risk group) had the shots at our normal dr.'s office, so theirs are recorded, as well. I would look into a phone app for it, but I live in a state that sued for the right to be stupid, so proof of vaccination is required for very little, sadly. And our state legislators are fighting to try to make sure no one is allowed to require vaccinations. It certainly doesn't create confidence in our leadership...


----------



## LemonDrop

I am so sorry for you @lovlouisvuitton.   I would have lost my mental health by now. I am in the USA and our country really became a free for all about 6 months ago.  I have been able to enjoy lots of sunshine, an outdoor concert and 2 trips on airplanes. That might seem like selfishness or unnecessary to some. However, pre covid that would have been my activity in 2 weeks time. Not 6 months. So I am very very limited on the chances I take. I do so for my mental health. I have yet to return to work.

The downside to that freedom. Our country has had 646,000 deaths compared to Australia having 1,000.  I know the USA is about 12 times bigger than you. But our death toll is 646 times bigger. One of my vaccinated co workers just died so who knows what's right anymore?? 

At this point I hope you can get some freedom.  Maybe they'll begin to limit what the non vaccinated can do so the vaccinated can enjoy more.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LemonDrop said:


> I am so sorry for you @lovlouisvuitton.   I would have lost my mental health by now. I am in the USA and our country really became a free for all about 6 months ago.  I have been able to enjoy lots of sunshine, an outdoor concert and 2 trips on airplanes. That might seem like selfishness or unnecessary to some. However, pre covid that would have been my activity in 2 weeks time. Not 6 months. So I am very very limited on the chances I take. I do so for my mental health. I have yet to return to work.
> 
> The downside to that freedom. Our country has had 646,000 deaths compared to Australia having 1,000.  I know the USA is about 12 times bigger than you. But our death toll is 646 times bigger. One of my vaccinated co workers just died so who knows what's right anymore??
> 
> At this point I hope you can get some freedom.  Maybe they'll begin to limit what the non vaccinated can do so the vaccinated can enjoy more.



Thank you for your kind words! Not selfish at all, if you're able to do it, then do it. 

I have my very much loved furbaby dog Chester who just turned 16 last month to help keep me calm. Although on the flipside of that, he really is showing his age now, his hearing is almost gone and his eyesight is getting just as bad.  I would be standing right in front of him and he still wouldn't see me and his arthritis in his back legs means he can no longer go up & down the steps when I take him outside, I have to carry him. Same when I'm watching TV, his used to be able to jump up onto my lazyboy chair, now I have to lift him up & down. I pray like crazy that he will live for many more years, unrealistic I know considering how old he is now. 

The one pampering that I loved was getting a manicure, let alone getting my hair done, which now I have covid hair since I haven't had it done since last December.

The death toll around the world is mind blowing and it's never going to go away now. Those who don't get vaccinated will infect the already vulnerable people who are fully vaccinated and more then likely kill them. It's already been reported on the news that's it's happening already.

I have no idea how they are going to tell who has been fully vaccinated vs who hasn't. If they are going to only rely on the QR scanning when you go anywhere now, they will find away around it, I bet my balls on it! lol (I'm a  ) How are they going to police that?


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting that some of your doctors had your vaccination info. Mine was done by the country health department(had to show DL) and my doctors office had no information on it. I had to show them my card so they could enter it.


----------



## LemonDrop

pixiejenna said:


> Interesting that some of your doctors had your vaccination info. Mine was done by the country health department(had to show DL) and my doctors office had no information on it. I had to show them my card so they could enter it.


I have lived in a number of states in the USA. In my current state, both my doctors seem to have access to what I am doing at other doctors. I have never experienced that before.  I have 2 doctors and they aren't in the same hospital system or anything. They both seem to know all the meds that I am on and be able to see the lab tests that the other called for. I figured this was a recent thing to  stop people from getting multiple prescriptions for opioids.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my word! It just keeps getting better and better!!! This was just announced yesterday by our premier.
> 
> Now there are talks about reopening MID NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! URG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All because there are those that refuse to get vaccinated?????? FTLOG Send them to an Island and LEAVE THEM THERE TO FEND FOR THEMSELVES!!!!! SO SICK AND TIRED FOR PAYING THE PRICE OF OTHER PEOPLE'S BAD CHOICES AND DECISIONS AND REFUSE TO FOLLOW THE DAM RULES!!!
> 
> Well now if you want ANY beauty treatment (Hairdresser, nails done, etc..), YOU have to be FULLY VACCINATED. Same is being done for Restaurant's, indoor and outdoor events, basically everything.
> 
> I'm just SO happy I was able to upgrade my iPhone one week before we went into lockdown. I was locked out of my old iPhone because I couldn't remember my Apple ID password (too many attempts) and the only way to unlock it was to put it back to factory settings, which I couldn't do as I have escript's on it. I don't need to worry about that now, I have my new one. I already have my first dose certificate on my new iPhone and I can print it off if I want to. As our vaccinations are going through Medicare, we still don't know if we get a card like other Countries do as it's all linked with the Government Medicare system and the myGV app. No-one I know yet who has been fully vaccinated has received any card from Medicare just yet, just the same as me, the Medicare certificate (first dose, date, where, fully vaccinated). It's still in the process on what it will be and how it looks. We have the QR code system here too, so if you have it sent and linked to your phone it will automatically show if you are fully vaccinated.


Ugh! Just try to understand not everyone can get vaccinated for Covid. I have family members who are sensitive to PEG so they can’t get it and won’t get the other ones for religious reasons. Feel free to Google the ingredients. Plus I’m not going to leave my elderly mother on an island to die ‍♀️‍♀️people need to chill as my younger son says


----------



## MiniMabel

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my word! It just keeps getting better and better!!! This was just announced yesterday by our premier.
> 
> Now there are talks about reopening MID NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! URG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All because there are those that refuse to get vaccinated?????? FTLOG
> 
> Well now if you want ANY beauty treatment (Hairdresser, nails done, etc..), YOU have to be FULLY VACCINATED. Same is being done for Restaurant's, indoor and outdoor events, basically everything.
> 
> I'm just SO happy I was able to upgrade my iPhone one week before we went into lockdown. I was locked out of my old iPhone because I couldn't remember my Apple ID password (too many attempts) and the only way to unlock it was to put it back to factory settings, which I couldn't do as I have escript's on it. I don't need to worry about that now, I have my new one. I already have my first dose certificate on my new iPhone and I can print it off if I want to. As our vaccinations are going through Medicare, we still don't know if we get a card like other Countries do as it's all linked with the Government Medicare system and the myGV app. No-one I know yet who has been fully vaccinated has received any card from Medicare just yet, just the same as me, the Medicare certificate (first dose, date, where, fully vaccinated). It's still in the process on what it will be and how it looks. We have the QR code system here too, so if you have it sent and linked to your phone it will automatically show if you are fully vaccinated.




People who are vaccinated can still get covid-19 and pass it on.


----------



## quackedup

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I have no idea how they are going to tell who has been fully vaccinated vs who hasn't. If they are going to only rely on the QR scanning when you go anywhere now, they will find away around it, I bet my balls on it! lol (I'm a  ) How are they going to police that?



You can view your digital certificate for covid vax on the Medicare Express app.
There is no physical card at this stage. Not sure what they are going to do about people who don thave access or dont know how to use a smart phone.
QR is only for location check-in.

I wouldn't get too worked up about how things are going... like when lockdown will end and how _*effin' racist the differing restrictions on differing areas are*_ - more stress and anguish for the soul and noone needs more of that right now!
Water off a duck's back and just ride out the ripples until its over...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## quackedup

oops double


----------



## shiba

MiniMabel said:


> People who are vaccinated can still get covid-19 and pass it on.



Potentially true, due to varying degrees of viral load. Here the unvaccinated are filling hospitals and ICU and causing the shut downs.


----------



## arnott

Masks on buses have gone from just recommended to mandatory again!

Today I played Badminton again for the first time since last Fall when they closed due to Covid.


----------



## arnott

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my word! It just keeps getting better and better!!! This was just announced yesterday by our premier.
> 
> Now there are talks about reopening MID NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! URG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All because there are those that refuse to get vaccinated?????? FTLOG
> 
> Well now if you want ANY beauty treatment (Hairdresser, nails done, etc..), YOU have to be FULLY VACCINATED. Same is being done for Restaurant's, indoor and outdoor events, basically everything.
> 
> I'm just SO happy I was able to upgrade my iPhone one week before we went into lockdown. I was locked out of my old iPhone because I couldn't remember my Apple ID password (too many attempts) and the only way to unlock it was to put it back to factory settings, which I couldn't do as I have escript's on it. I don't need to worry about that now, I have my new one. I already have my first dose certificate on my new iPhone and I can print it off if I want to. As our vaccinations are going through Medicare, we still don't know if we get a card like other Countries do as it's all linked with the Government Medicare system and the myGV app. No-one I know yet who has been fully vaccinated has received any card from Medicare just yet, just the same as me, the Medicare certificate (first dose, date, where, fully vaccinated). It's still in the process on what it will be and how it looks. We have the QR code system here too, so if you have it sent and linked to your phone it will automatically show if you are fully vaccinated.




You're in Victoria?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> You're in Victoria?


@lovlouisvuitton is from Australia


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have noticed the same about mask wearing. I went to Walmart a couple of weeks ago and noticed more employees and customers were masked up than a previous visit about two months prior. I'm like you I'm quite obvious by moving away from someone who comes up very close up on me. And I will pull out my lysol and start spraying and don't care who gets offended.


You carry  lysol? And spray the area?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my word! It just keeps getting better and better!!! This was just announced yesterday by our premier.
> 
> Now there are talks about reopening MID NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! URG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All because there are those that refuse to get vaccinated?????? FTLOG
> 
> Well now if you want ANY beauty treatment (Hairdresser, nails done, etc..), YOU have to be FULLY VACCINATED. Same is being done for Restaurant's, indoor and outdoor events, basically everything.
> 
> I'm just SO happy I was able to upgrade my iPhone one week before we went into lockdown. I was locked out of my old iPhone because I couldn't remember my Apple ID password (too many attempts) and the only way to unlock it was to put it back to factory settings, which I couldn't do as I have escript's on it. I don't need to worry about that now, I have my new one. I already have my first dose certificate on my new iPhone and I can print it off if I want to. As our vaccinations are going through Medicare, we still don't know if we get a card like other Countries do as it's all linked with the Government Medicare system and the myGV app. No-one I know yet who has been fully vaccinated has received any card from Medicare just yet, just the same as me, the Medicare certificate (first dose, date, where, fully vaccinated). It's still in the process on what it will be and how it looks. We have the QR code system here too, so if you have it sent and linked to your phone it will automatically show if you are fully vaccinated.


I feel for you!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> You carry  lysol? And spray the area?


Yes. Travel size fits right in my handbag.


----------



## BigPurseSue

LemonDrop said:


> I have lived in a number of states in the USA. In my current state, both my doctors seem to have access to what I am doing at other doctors. I have never experienced that before.  I have 2 doctors and they aren't in the same hospital system or anything. They both seem to know all the meds that I am on and be able to see the lab tests that the other called for. I figured this was a recent thing to  stop people from getting multiple prescriptions for opioids.



It's called MyChart. It's the medical data-sharing system that has become the standard among medical practices and hospital systems. It's from Epic Systems. It was actually dreamed up and shepherded into being by a female software engineer who's now one of the richest women in the world. 








						The Billionaire Who Controls Your Medical Records
					

Epic Systems founder Judy Faulkner built an empire pioneering—and later dominating—electronic medical records. For decades, she's kept them walled off from competitors, but now the pandemic is fueling a digital health care race that might finally topple her from the throne.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## LemonDrop

The person I know that was vaccinated and caught COVID died. They were in their 50s with no uncommon health issues for that age. Just your average middle aged American health issues. All I can say is that 4 days prior to feeling ill they were at a large event, with many friends and acquaintances.  They posted lots of pictures of people hugging with no masks. I also wonder if there wasn't a miscommunication with their original doctor. The Dr told them they would feel worse before better and should feel better after day 7. So this person stayed home with a fever for 7 days. And kept complaining how the coughing was unbearable. When they finally went to the ER on day 8 they had double pneumonia.  I can only wonder if they had gone in for a second visit much earlier if they might have survived.


----------



## zinacef

Epic systems is the best I’ve used—-  costs a lot but it’s the best!


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> The person I know that was vaccinated and caught COVID died. They were in their 50s with no uncommon health issues for that age. Just your average middle aged American health issues. All I can say is that 4 days prior to feeling ill they were at a large event, with many friends and acquaintances.  They posted lots of pictures of people hugging with no masks. I also wonder if there wasn't a miscommunication with their original doctor. The Dr told them they would feel worse before better and should feel better after day 7. So this person stayed home with a fever for 7 days. And kept complaining how the coughing was unbearable. When they finally went to the ER on day 8 they had double pneumonia.  I can only wonder if they had gone in for a second visit much earlier if they might have survived.


I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just read somehow Oscar De LaHoya is hospitalized due to breakthrough covid. He is fully vaxxed and says this breakthrough case is kicking his butt.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I've been using a Covid prevention protocol that I've heard many doctors recommending in interviews. I'm taking a multi vitamin and extra vitamins C, D3, and Zinc, staying within the daily recommended values. I need to purchase Quercetin but I can't find it in stores anywhere and I'm hesitant to purchase online. I also took Shaklee's Triple Defense Boost immunity supplement while traveling last month. As far as I know, I've never had Covid and I haven't had the luxury of working from home at all. I've been exposed to the same people and places this entire time with many of my coworkers testing positive. (All have recovered quickly.) I've taken Shaklee vitamins my entire life, I just switched from taking only a multi vitamin to a more targeted regimen for Covid. So far so good. I'm also increasing my exercise, exposure to sunlight and eating much healthier than I used to.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've been using a Covid prevention protocol that I've heard many doctors recommending in interviews. I'm taking a multi vitamin and extra vitamins C, D3, and Zinc, staying within the daily recommended values. I need to purchase Quercetin but I can't find it in stores anywhere and I'm hesitant to purchase online. I also took Shaklee's Triple Defense Boost immunity supplement while traveling last month. As far as I know, I've never had Covid and I haven't had the luxury of working from home at all. I've been exposed to the same people and places this entire time with many of my coworkers testing positive. (All have recovered quickly.) I've taken Shaklee vitamins my entire life, I just switched from taking only a multi vitamin to a more targeted regimen for Covid. So far so good. I'm also increasing my exercise, exposure to sunlight and eating much healthier than I used to.


I have been taking blackelderberry, ginger root, zinc, vitamins c, and d and various immune boosters and I know that medical doctors at the height of the pandemic before vaccination roll out was saying keep your immune system up. Most people who have followed this regime consistently didn't get colds or if they become infected with covid recovered quickly without long hauler medical issues.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

BigPurseSue said:


> It's called MyChart. It's the medical data-sharing system that has become the standard among medical practices and hospital systems. It's from Epic Systems. It was actually dreamed up and shepherded into being by a female software engineer who's now one of the richest women in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Billionaire Who Controls Your Medical Records
> 
> 
> Epic Systems founder Judy Faulkner built an empire pioneering—and later dominating—electronic medical records. For decades, she's kept them walled off from competitors, but now the pandemic is fueling a digital health care race that might finally topple her from the throne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Oh ok yes I have seen this. For one large hospital I know when I showed up to sign in for my appointment they give you a tablet to fill out instead of paperwork and at one location they said to put my hand on the screen which I refused. I also noticed doctors are sending some  prescriptions electronically over to your pharmacy. I have a coworker who loves this electronic medical technology.


----------



## LavenderIce

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've been using a Covid prevention protocol that I've heard many doctors recommending in interviews. I'm taking a multi vitamin and extra vitamins C, D3, and Zinc, staying within the daily recommended values. I need to purchase Quercetin but I can't find it in stores anywhere and I'm hesitant to purchase online. I also took Shaklee's Triple Defense Boost immunity supplement while traveling last month. As far as I know, I've never had Covid and I haven't had the luxury of working from home at all. I've been exposed to the same people and places this entire time with many of my coworkers testing positive. (All have recovered quickly.) I've taken Shaklee vitamins my entire life, I just switched from taking only a multi vitamin to a more targeted regimen for Covid. So far so good. *I'm also increasing my exercise, exposure to sunlight and eating much healthier than I used to.*



Maintaining your overall physical and mental health, as well as taking immune boosting suppliments and incorporating the layers of protection against Covid is really the best thing you can do for yourself.



mzbaglady1 said:


> I have been taking blackelderberry, ginger root, zinc, vitamins c, and d and various immune boosters and I know that medical doctors at the height of the pandemic before vaccination roll out was saying keep your immune system up. Most people who have followed this regime consistently didn't get colds or if they become infected with covid recovered quickly without long hauler medical issues.



It's definitely a good thing to keep your immune system up! I do the same with vitamin c, d and zinc. I add the herbal remedies when I feel a bit run down or a cold/cough coming on and it usually staves off a worsening cold.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Take L-lysine to help your immune system too! It worked wonders on my cats when they were extremely sick. I been taking them. Ever since when I read their benefits.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yet again another announcement was made yesterday by our premier.

When we reach our goal of 70% first dose vaccinated, which they are predicting we will around the 20th of this month, some restrictions will ease for those who have had the first jab and fully vaxed - Now we will have a 10km travel limit instead of our current 5km, longer exercising hours, pretty much following what NSW is doing. Still nothing is going to reopen and I see this as a nightmare waiting to happen. How on earth are they going to know who is vs who isn't and those that cannot? I foresee this as just adding way more daily cases then there already is and we are well and truly in our 3rd wave. If they are only going to rely on the QR scanning we are SOL! It really needs to be linked to our driver's license and rego as well.

And what's really grating on my nerves is when they announce the number of daily cases and state x amount are not vaccinated, x amount have had their first dose and x amount are fully vaxed!! There are those who cannot get vaxed, I know because I have still have my medical exemption which is still valid. After having to sit back and wait and wait until I got the all clear, I took my chance and had my first jab, because the chances of me surviving covid if I was to catch it was only a 5% chance of surviving it.

I also just want to be very clear: We are ALL fed up with those who blatantly BREAK the lockdown rules and the antivaxxer's who try and organize rallies, which just make's it so much more harder for those who do follow the lockdown rules. Our Premier comes down hard on everyone and for me personally, I shouldn't have to pay for those who are selfish, entitled and think the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## TC1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've been using a Covid prevention protocol that I've heard many doctors recommending in interviews. I'm taking a multi vitamin and extra vitamins C, D3, and Zinc, staying within the daily recommended values. I need to purchase Quercetin but I can't find it in stores anywhere and I'm hesitant to purchase online. I also took Shaklee's Triple Defense Boost immunity supplement while traveling last month. As far as I know, I've never had Covid and I haven't had the luxury of working from home at all. I've been exposed to the same people and places this entire time with many of my coworkers testing positive. (All have recovered quickly.) I've taken Shaklee vitamins my entire life, I just switched from taking only a multi vitamin to a more targeted regimen for Covid. So far so good. I'm also increasing my exercise, exposure to sunlight and eating much healthier than I used to.


I wish this would be more recommended. A healthy lifestyle with plenty of exercise and fresh air can do wonders for mental and physical health. I'm so tired of symptoms of all natures being treated with more meds and denial that a lot of issues aren't lifestyle choice related.


----------



## pixiejenna

One of my coworkers told me that she had covid but interestingly enough and to the surprise of her doctor had no symptoms with her lungs. He was in disbelief because he didn’t hear whatever it sounds like with covid when you breath in at all.

Since this has started I’ve been making my dad take additional supplements to boot his immune system. He’s been taking elderberry syrup/gummies(whatever I can get), I’ve had him take a drink supplement by nuun their immunity one it has vitiamins, minerals, and echinacea, ginger, turmeric and because you have to add it to water it helps keep him hydrated. And I’ve been having him take a probiotic to help his gut bacteria.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> One of my coworkers told me that she had covid but interestingly enough and to the surprise of her doctor had no symptoms with her lungs. He was in disbelief because he didn’t hear whatever it sounds like with covid when you breath in at all.
> 
> Since this has started I’ve been making my dad take additional supplements to boot his immune system. He’s been taking elderberry syrup/gummies(whatever I can get), I’ve had him take a drink supplement by nuun their immunity one it has vitiamins, minerals, and echinacea, ginger, turmeric and because you have to add it to water it helps keep him hydrated. And I’ve been having him take a probiotic to help his gut bacteria.


This middle age woman had hip surgery and caught covid twice before she was vaccinationed and she told us she took herbal remedies passed down through her family generation and she doesn't have any long hauler symptoms. She's been using natural herbal remedies her whole life and I would guess her age to be late 60's maybe early 70's.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> The person I know that was vaccinated and caught COVID died. They were in their 50s with no uncommon health issues for that age. Just your average middle aged American health issues. All I can say is that 4 days prior to feeling ill they were at a large event, with many friends and acquaintances.  They posted lots of pictures of people hugging with no masks. I also wonder if there wasn't a miscommunication with their original doctor. The Dr told them they would feel worse before better and should feel better after day 7. So this person stayed home with a fever for 7 days. And kept complaining how the coughing was unbearable. When they finally went to the ER on day 8 they had double pneumonia.  I can only wonder if they had gone in for a second visit much earlier if they might have survived.


He should have gotten Regeneron as soon as he found out he had Covid. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

My friend went to get the vaccine and he was told he had to wait a certain period of time after being negative (August).. So now he is looking to be eligible in November. He will have to get the rapid  tests done for work...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> He should have gotten Regeneron as soon as he found out he had Covid. At least that's my understanding.


So if you test positive, are you suppose to ask for this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So if you test positive, are you suppose to ask for this?


I'm not sure if it is true with all the states,  but in florida and texas, it is at no cost to the Covid positive patients as long as they qualifiy and get a referral from a doctor. I'm not sure about the specific criteria for it, but they must be in the early stages of Covid.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not sure if it is true with all the states,  but in florida and texas, it is at no cost to the Covid positive patients as long as they qualifiy and get a referral from a doctor. I'm not sure about the specific criteria for it, but they must be in the early stages of Covid.


ok thanks...


----------



## LVLoveaffair

LemonDrop said:


> The person I know that was vaccinated and caught COVID died. They were in their 50s with no uncommon health issues for that age. Just your average middle aged American health issues. All I can say is that 4 days prior to feeling ill they were at a large event, with many friends and acquaintances.  They posted lots of pictures of people hugging with no masks. I also wonder if there wasn't a miscommunication with their original doctor. The Dr told them they would feel worse before better and should feel better after day 7. So this person stayed home with a fever for 7 days. And kept complaining how the coughing was unbearable. When they finally went to the ER on day 8 they had double pneumonia.  I can only wonder if they had gone in for a second visit much earlier if they might have survived.


Ugh! So sorry!!  I really feel people should be cautious and stay away from large crowds - even with the Covid shots. DH and I were supposed to go to four concerts this summer and thankfully they were rescheduled. It’s enough I have to go to work with 900 kiddos (a germ factory) in the building! On a side note, DH’s family are very holistic medicine, anti immunizations anti anti-biotics, barely go to the doctor. Well, his younger sister has a daughter in high school who strong armed her Mom for both of them to get the shots ONLY so she can travel throughout the whole state for her soccer tournaments! They’re playing and sitting in large crowds constantly - and posting on social media. I agree that being outside lessens your chance of getting Covid and they have their shots but still!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not sure if it is true with all the states,  but in florida and texas, it is at no cost to the Covid positive patients as long as they qualifiy and get a referral from a doctor. I'm not sure about the specific criteria for it, but they must be in the early stages of Covid.











						Covid-19 antibody treatments work, but they're 'not the path out of this pandemic'
					

When Texas Gov. Greg Abbott announced Tuesday that had tested postiive for Covid-19, his office shared that he was treated with a therapy not yet approved by the US Food and Drug Administration, but one of the few shown to be effective against the virus: monoclonal antibodies.




					www.cnn.com
				




Here's some verbiage I found on it


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> My friend went to get the vaccine and he was told he had to wait a certain period of time after being negative (August).. So now he is looking to be eligible in November. He will have to get the rapid  tests done for work...


I'm so sorry and actually surprised at this. 

When one of my coworkers contracted it (she is young. Barely 30. Moved back home. No idea how she caught as she claims everyone else has been vigilant), she was knocked off her butt for 10 days and then her pcp told her to get vaccinated. This was in Atlanta, Georgia. 

He was hoping the vaccine would help her recovery and honestly at that point anything was a hail mary and when you basically have  nearly a 50% success rate, why not.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Tom Brady caught it after winning the superbowl.









						Tom Brady had Covid-19 in February after Super Bowl boat parade, Tampa Bay Times reports
					

Tampa Bay Buccaneers quarterback Tom Brady had Covid-19 in February shortly after the Super Bowl championship boat parade and is now vaccinated, the Tampa Bay Times reported Saturday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Covid-19 antibody treatments work, but they're 'not the path out of this pandemic'
> 
> 
> When Texas Gov. Greg Abbott announced Tuesday that had tested postiive for Covid-19, his office shared that he was treated with a therapy not yet approved by the US Food and Drug Administration, but one of the few shown to be effective against the virus: monoclonal antibodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some verbiage I found on it


Thank you


----------



## aki_sato

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's not just Sydneysiders, it's happening here too. If our lockdown was only for that one first week (then extended for another week, then another 2 weeks), I highly doubt we would be in this mess right now. Having just spent 4 LONG weeks lockdowned and then only to be told we are staying in Lockdown until November just blew us out of the water. Because we are in our 6th lockdown we ALL are beyond fed-up at this point and the number of people NOT following the rules is mind blowing, they just don't GAF anymore.
> 
> As there were talks about bringing forward the second dose of the AZ jab, well it's now approved and going forward. You have the option after your first dose to get the second dose at week 6, week 8, week 10 and week 12 - Which now they are encouraging people NOT to wait the 12 weeks. I will talk to my doctors and listen to their advice as to which option is best for me. If I hadn't just had a major health scare a couple of months ago, I would have been fully vaccinated way sooner.
> 
> *ETA:* We are sitting at just below 60% first dose and 38% fully vaccinated.


I totally understand what you’re feeling! So please hang in there! You guys made it through last year when vaccinations weren’t even available!
So admirable!

Nowadays I sometimes forget the whole meaning of the lockdown because this is our 13th weeks. Or like you said, don’t GAF anymore!

And whether hard lockdown would have prevented this - I really doubt it. Our situation was made worse because of a worker at essential service (food supplier)!!! got infected and then spread it around with the delivery to their customers!

Yes, see what your doctor recommends you to do with the 2nd jab.

Hopefully we will achieve our herd immunity soon and get out of this lockdown!


----------



## pixiejenna

They are now saying the first covid death I’m the US happened in early January 2020. Her original cause of death was stroke and chronic obstructive lung disease and they changed her cause of death may of this year. Sadly her family didn’t even know about the change of cause of death until reporters contacted them about it. The family did suspect it due to her lost of taste around Christmas time. I suspected that covid was already here in the US November/December of 2019. I don’t know how I feel about causes of death being changed on death certificates. It makes me wonder how many more will change, what is the process for changing them especially since the family didn’t even know about the change. 









						First COVID Death In The US Was Weeks Earlier Than Initially Thought
					

First COVID Death In The US Was Weeks Earlier Than Initially Thought




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Well we all knew it wouldn't take long for those inclined to forge the Medicare certificate and the digital wallet passport for those who don't get vaccinated. The fake Medicare certificate's are selling at and over $200 dollars, while the digital passport ones are selling for $500 and over. I seriously don't know what the thinking is if you want to buy a fake digital passport. We have a International travel ban on. You cannot travel anywhere here ATM, not even allowed to cross state boarders without the exemptions. So of coarse it's been announced that the actual real ones will be next to impossible to fake. Somehow I highly doubt that.

*EDIT:*

Here is just of many stories: https://www.9news.com.au/national/f...e-online/2d37baad-398f-4971-8d3a-69fefd670552

And another: https://www.abc.net.au/news/science...e-certificates-forged-in-10-minutes/100390578


----------



## LemonDrop

Sunshine mama said:


> He should have gotten Regeneron as soon as he found out he had Covid. At least that's my understanding.


He might have.  In the beginning his posts were mostly "well, I'm sick". "this fever won't come down". "This cough is terrible.  I can't wait to get through this" then he was in the hospital and only posted a few times. Then after 3 weeks, a selfie, saying that he was scared.  And to please take care of his family. Then the ventilator. Then he died.

I have taken this virus seriously. But always from a distance. Those who I have known that have caught covid did not have it bad.  This is the first person that I know to be hospitalized.  Watch the progression and now he is just gone. Like gone forever.

@Sunshine mama any idea how much Regeneron costs if you have to pay?  In the USA.  thanks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> He might have.  In the beginning his posts were mostly "well, I'm sick". "this fever won't come down". "This cough is terrible.  I can't wait to get through this" then he was in the hospital and only posted a few times. Then after 3 weeks, a selfie, saying that he was scared.  And to please take care of his family. Then the ventilator. Then he died.
> 
> I have taken this virus seriously. But always from a distance. Those who I have known that have caught covid did not have it bad.  This is the first person that I know to be hospitalized.  Watch the progression and now he is just gone. Like gone forever.
> 
> @Sunshine mama any idea how much Regeneron costs if you have to pay?  In the USA.  thanks.


It's free in the US. @hermes_lemming  posted an article re this on Post #9629.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm so sorry and actually surprised at this.
> 
> When one of my coworkers contracted it (she is young. Barely 30. Moved back home. No idea how she caught as she claims everyone else has been vigilant), she was knocked off her butt for 10 days and then her pcp told her to get vaccinated. This was in Atlanta, Georgia.
> 
> He was hoping the vaccine would help her recovery and honestly at that point anything was a hail mary and when you basically have  nearly a 50% success rate, why not.


Thank you  . this was a local grocery store with a pharmacy so it may have been their procedure. I’ve told him to talk to a doctor or someone else about this and he won’t. I’ve read conflicting info that you don’t have to wait once you test negative. I suppose everyone will have a different answer depending on who you ask. so I will ask my doctor and see what he says. He says he still has the fatigue and brain fog that comes and goes. My state is offering a monetary gift card so that is incentive for him to get it now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you  . this was a local grocery store with a pharmacy so it may have been their procedure. I’ve told him to talk to a doctor or someone else about this and he won’t. I’ve read conflicting info that you don’t have to wait once you test negative. I suppose everyone will have a different answer depending on who you ask. so I will ask my doctor and see what he says. He says he still has the fatigue and brain fog that comes and goes. My state is offering a monetary gift card so that is incentive for him to get it now.


Yea I feel for him and don't miss those symptoms.  It messes with your head because it affects how you speak and write. And the fatigue is debilitating.  You're a good friend.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I feel for him and don't miss those symptoms.  It messes with your head because it affects how you speak and write. And the fatigue is debilitating.  You're a good friend.


Thank you for saying that ...I tried to do what I could, brought food and called everyday day to make sure he was ok. It was really scary the symptoms he had in the beginning. He has a nasty cough every once in awhile along with the fatigue and brain fog. Says he has a hard time concentrating at times... I’m glad your symptoms are better...


----------



## Addicted to bags

I’m curious if those that don’t want the vaccine feel the same about all vaccines? Because let’s face it, who would have thought we would have a pandemic in most of our lifetime? I know I didn’t but I am immensely grateful that a tremendous effort was made to create a vaccine for this.

And the comments that it was rushed and people don’t want to be guinea pigs, well of course it was rushed because we’re in a PANDEMIC! I’m not a fan of big Pharma but thanks to them we have some hope. At least that is how I felt being able to get my jabs.

No one thinks about smallpox, whooping cough, etc because we have and have had effective vaccines for a long time. Most of us didn’t live when those diseases were rampant and science wasn’t as advanced but I imagine anyone who experienced those would have been grateful for a vaccine.

Rant over. Putting on my mask and moving to a handbag thread….because I’m one of those “handbag people “
[/QUOTE]
I agree with you and want to expand on that. So the people who don't want the covid vaccine because they don't trust Big Pharma, the Government, etc, how do they feel about new or newish life saving medications? Even the not so new medications? If they don't believe in covid vaccines, what about their blood pressure or heart medications? The insulin they might be taking? Any medication they are taking... If you don't trust science how do they square all life saving medications, and/or hospital treatments? All vaccines as you mentioned? Even the Ivermectin some are taking is a medication, albeit mostly for horses, cattle and sheep with some minor human usage such as for head lice or scabies.   
The divisiveness of masks and covid vaccines drives me nuts. The only enemy is Covid, not each other. Sorry someone may have said this but I'm just reading this thread today. Getting off my soap box now and going to the Nordstrom website to relax...


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you for saying that ...I tried to do what I could, brought food and called everyday day to make sure he was ok. It was really scary the symptoms he had in the beginning. He has a nasty cough every once in awhile along with the fatigue and brain fog. Says he has a hard time concentrating at times... I’m glad your symptoms are better...


Fortunately for me the vaccine helped. Otherwise heaven knows what state I'd be in. It was really awful.  And tbh when I took the vaccine, it was to protect myself who have covid fatigue and lessen their guards.  Back then, they didn't know that the vaccine helped long haulers.  This was discovered later and even then the supposed percentage is 40%.

Honestly it irritates me. The entire situation and watching those who still don't think its that bad. That you just need some parasite drug and you'll be sick for just a week tops. Or that you HAVE something wrong with you to begin with. THATS why you caught it. Chugging the koolaid.

You don't want to know what I think those people can do with said koolaid. 

They have no idea how bad this is until they lose someone to it or become a long hauler themselves. 

But please tell me how cases don't matter and that only deaths matter. 

Tell me how life is once this winter is over.

With regards to treatment,  they now offer monoclonal antibodies if it's caught early. This is what they gave to the orange guy when he caught it. It's not a substitute to the vaccine but it's better than nothing.


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> No one thinks about smallpox, whooping cough, etc because we have and have had effective vaccines for a long time. Most of us didn’t live when those diseases were rampant and science wasn’t as advanced but I imagine anyone who experienced those would have been grateful for a vaccine.



And polio. The reason none of us reading this thread had to grow up facing the possibility of a lifetime of braces on our legs, being in a wheelchair, or God forbid being on an iron lung, is due solely to the great success of a vaccination program. I can only imagine the fuss that would be made today if they ever had to start up that program again.


----------



## LemonDrop

As far as I understand the MRNA technology has been in development for approx 30 years. Contagious disease and vaccines have been studied for hundreds of years.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

bag-mania said:


> And polio. The reason none of us reading this thread had to grow up facing the possibility of a lifetime of braces on our legs, being in a wheelchair, or God forbid being on an iron lung, is due solely to the great success of a vaccination program. I can only imagine the fuss that would be made today if they ever had to start up that program again.


And, the reason virtually none of us reading this thread actually had polio is because, due to shortened lifespans from that disease,  those who had polio are now deceased.   I would not be surprised if COVID has a similar effect on long-term mortality.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

Redbirdhermes said:


> And, the reason virtually none of us reading this thread actually had polio is because, due to shortened lifespans from that disease,  those who had polio are now deceased.   I would not be surprised if COVID has a similar effect on long-term mortality.



My uncle had polio. After many healthy years the polio re-emerged as post-polio syndrome and he died from it. Post-polio emerges 30-40 years after the original onset of polio.

Chickenpox also re-emerges decades later, as shingles and the frightfully painful and potentially disabling post-herpetic neuralgia.

Covid may prove to be one of those viruses that keeps re-emerging in victims. The Covid long-haulers are a frightening indication that this may be the case.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> My uncle had polio. After many healthy years the polio re-emerged as post-polio syndrome and he died from it. Post-polio emerges 30-40 years after the original onset of polio.
> 
> Chickenpox also re-emerges decades later, as shingles and the frightfully painful and potentially disabling post-herpetic neuralgia.
> 
> Covid may prove to be one of those viruses that keeps re-emerging in victims. The Covid long-haulers are a frightening indication that this may be the case.


I don't doubt it. I've never seen a disease like this before. But on the flip side I've never seen a vaccine operate like this before.


----------



## LemonDrop

I had posted how one of my co workers (vaccinated) passed away from covid last week. Now a dear friend (unvaccinated) has Covid pneumonia. He is 42. I'm not sure why but this wave I know so many more people with covid. Maybe it's a mix of complacency and this Delta variant.


----------



## cheremushki

LemonDrop said:


> I had posted how one of my co workers (vaccinated) passed away from covid last week. Now a dear friend (unvaccinated) has Covid pneumonia. He is 42. I'm not sure why but this wave I know so many more people with covid. Maybe it's a mix of complacency and this Delta variant.


I'm so sorry to hear.  Sending you hugs.(about coworkers).


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> I had posted how one of my co workers (vaccinated) passed away from covid last week. Now a dear friend (unvaccinated) has Covid pneumonia. He is 42. I'm not sure why but this wave I know so many more people with covid. Maybe it's a mix of complacency and this Delta variant.


Its everything.  False sense of bravado. Thinking masks are no longer necessary because they're vaccinated, etc.

The delta is more contagious and "powers up" twice as fast. These variants are not weaker versions.  They're uglier, deadlier versions of their predecessors.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LemonDrop said:


> I had posted how one of my co workers (vaccinated) passed away from covid last week. Now a dear friend (unvaccinated) has Covid pneumonia. He is 42. I'm not sure why but this wave I know so many more people with covid. Maybe it's a mix of complacency and this Delta variant.


Oh no!  Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## GhstDreamer

So first day back working at the school and of course 2 of my students have covid. At least they stayed home.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It doesn't matter WHO you are, LOCKDOWN RULES APPLIES TO EVERYONE??? REALLY, REALLY P!SSES ME OFF!

Sorry, but not sorry! The only thing she is sorry about is getting BUSTED!

This story of Nadia Bartel having a party and snorting a "White powder" from a plate. Reporters asked our Premier what is going to happen to her and his reply was 'I don't know who she is!" lol At least I'm not the only one who didn't know who she is!
She since has been fined and charged, along with everyone at her party.


*Nadia Bartel ‘deeply sorry’ after powder snorting video goes viral*
*By Lucy Manly*
September 3, 2021 — 12.42pm

One of Melbourne’s most high-profile influencers and former AFL WAGs *Nadia Bartel (nee Coppolino)* has apologised after being embroiled in a social media slip-up thanks to her friend and business partner.

Footage shared to *Ellie Pearson’s* Instagram story shows *Bartel*, 36, sniffing what looks to be cocaine off a plate surrounded by a group of friends.



Nadia Bartel's mug picture!


*Bartel *took to social media on Friday evening to apologise to her friends, family, business partners and healthcare workers, saying she was “embarrassed and remorseful” for her actions.
“I take full responsibility and I am committed to taking all necessary steps to ensure I make better choices in future,” she said in an Instagram post.


“I am truly and deeply sorry. I hope I can earn your forgiveness and, in time, your trust.”
Victoria Police confirmed they were “making enquiries” into the actions captured in the footage.
“Victoria Police is aware of a video currently on social media depicting a gathering of people and alleged illicit drug use,” a media spokesman said.
It is believed the live video, which has now been deleted along with *Pearson’s* Instagram account, was posted accidentally, however that didn’t stop it from circulating quickly.

_The Age_ and _Sydney Morning Herald_ understands the footage was taken on Thursday night, the same evening the AFL Players Association Awards were being presented.

AFL WAG and high profile influencer Nadia Bartel appears to snort white powder in an Instagram story taken by friend and business partner Ellie Pearson.

The video appears to also flout the public health order, and Victoria’s sixth lockdown, and rules that ban private gatherings at home.

Nadia Bartel caught snorting white powder during Melbourne’s sixth lockdown.CREDIT:INSTAGRAM

The gathering comes weeks after Victorian Premier Dan Andrews slammed an illegal engagement party that turned out to be a super-spreader event.

The former *Mrs Jimmy Bartel* made headlines this week due to her affiliation and promotion of Shadow Pandemic Victoria to her Instagram account.
Pearson is the former girlfriend of former AFL player Josh Hunt and runs Spray Tan Australia along with *Emily McKay*, the former partner of AFL player *Majak Daw*, and *Bec Judd* – none of whom were present.

I just copied and pasted this story from the Sydney Morning Herald and don't want to link the page as it has the video footage of her snorting a white powder. Very easy to Google and see for yourselves.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> My uncle had polio. After many healthy years the polio re-emerged as post-polio syndrome and he died from it. Post-polio emerges 30-40 years after the original onset of polio.
> 
> Chickenpox also re-emerges decades later, as shingles and the frightfully painful and potentially disabling post-herpetic neuralgia.
> 
> Covid may prove to be one of those viruses that keeps re-emerging in victims. The Covid long-haulers are a frightening indication that this may be the case.



I had a coworker get shingles when she was pregnant and it was awful because she couldn’t take anything for the pain. My mom also got shingles outbreak on her face near her eyes 1 week before she was scheduled to have cataracts surgery. I know that there’s a shingles vaccine but you never know when it will pop up, my mom was older but my coworker was in her 20’s when she got it in her first pregnancy.

I never really thought about it but this is a really good point on the possibility of it re-emerging later in life and we don’t k ow what will trigger it or what the potential symptoms will be.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> I had a coworker get shingles when she was pregnant and it was awful because she couldn’t take anything for the pain. My mom also got shingles outbreak on her face near her eyes 1 week before she was scheduled to have cataracts surgery. I know that there’s a shingles vaccine but you never know when it will pop up, my mom was older but my coworker was in her 20’s when she got it in her first pregnancy.
> 
> I never really thought about it but this is a really good point on the possibility of it re-emerging later in life and we don’t k ow what will trigger it or what the potential symptoms will be.



Your mom is lucky she didn't lose her eyesight because that's been known to happen when there's a shingles outbreak near the eyes. 

I'm so sorry about your friend. That must have been horrible suffering through that while pregnant. 

I have a friend that developed shingles while undergoing treatment for breast cancer. She said it was far more painful and unpleasant than having a mastectomy and chemo. 

The shingles vaccine is currently recommended only for people over the age of 60 because 1) that's the age-group that it was tested on and 2) insurance companies are reluctant to pay for it for the entire population. I paid for it out of pocket when I was younger than the recommended age because I'd seen so many friends and neighbors suffer terribly from shingles and as you say it can pop up at any age. I think I paid $350 at the time, though the cost has dropped since then. The first vaccine they came out with was only 50 percent effective. The current vaccine is more effective, especially at reducing the severity of the illness. Like the covid vaccine it's a two-dose vaccine. Many people forgo the second dose because it packs such a wallop. I was sick for 2-3 days.


----------



## pixiejenna

My mom got the rash on her face near her eye and I told her she needed to go to the doctor. She didn’t want to and went to her local pharmacy and the pharmacist told her to go to the doctor. I had no idea what it was but knew that nothing over the counter was going to help it looked bad. She finally went to her GP 2 days before she was supposed to have the cataracts surgery and ended up canceling the surgery. They gave her some special eye drops to use to help prevent her from going blind.

That’s awful that your friend got it while going though cancer treatment. The virus wraps it’s self around the nerve ending making the lightest tap or brush extremely painful. I have a coworker who’s older she got her second dose shingles shot and something else at the same time and she also had a hard time. She initially thought it was because she did two vaccines at the same time but it really was the second dose that kicked her butt she was sick for a few days too. I should probably look into getting it, I know it’s covered by my insurance but maybe not for my age. I definitely don’t want to go thought that.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

pixiejenna said:


> I never really thought about it but this is a really good point on the possibility of it re-emerging later in life and we don’t k ow what will trigger it or what the potential symptoms will be.



I worried about this from the very start of the COVID pandemic.  A brand new disease has to be respected as far as long term consequences because they are completely unknown.  Unknown does not mean they won’t exist.  I suppose my career doing risk analysis for the life insurance industry has conditioned me to worry about such things.  I cannot fathom why anyone would say children are not affected by catching COVID.  We have no idea what may happen to them in the future.  Therefore, it is our children, who have the longest to live, and who may suffer consequences after we die, it is they who should be protected the most from this disease.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> My mom got the rash on her face near her eye and I told her she needed to go to the doctor. She didn’t want to and went to her local pharmacy and the pharmacist told her to go to the doctor. I had no idea what it was but knew that nothing over the counter was going to help it looked bad. She finally went to her GP 2 days before she was supposed to have the cataracts surgery and ended up canceling the surgery. They gave her some special eye drops to use to help prevent her from going blind.
> 
> That’s awful that your friend got it while going though cancer treatment. The virus wraps it’s self around the nerve ending making the lightest tap or brush extremely painful. I have a coworker who’s older she got her second dose shingles shot and something else at the same time and she also had a hard time. She initially thought it was because she did two vaccines at the same time but it really was the second dose that kicked her butt she was sick for a few days too. I should probably look into getting it, I know it’s covered by my insurance but maybe not for my age. I definitely don’t want to go thought that.



You can go into any Walgreen's or CVS and get the shingles shots for $100-150. In fact you can probably get a coupon for it at goodrx.com. Walgreen's did require a prescription from my doctor. Most insurance won't cover it until you're 60. 

DH recently got the shingles vaccine. He scoffed when I warned him that he should plan on being out sick for a few days after the second shot. But he ended up quite the sick puppy.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BigPurseSue said:


> Your mom is lucky she didn't lose her eyesight because that's been known to happen when there's a shingles outbreak near the eyes.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your friend. That must have been horrible suffering through that while pregnant.
> 
> I have a friend that developed shingles while undergoing treatment for breast cancer. She said it was far more painful and unpleasant than having a mastectomy and chemo.
> 
> The shingles vaccine is currently recommended only for people over the age of 60 because 1) that's the age-group that it was tested on and 2) insurance companies are reluctant to pay for it for the entire population. I paid for it out of pocket when I was younger than the recommended age because I'd seen so many friends and neighbors suffer terribly from shingles and as you say it can pop up at any age. I think I paid $350 at the time, though the cost has dropped since then. The first vaccine they came out with was only 50 percent effective. The current vaccine is more effective, especially at reducing the severity of the illness. Like the covid vaccine it's a two-dose vaccine. Many people forgo the second dose because it packs such a wallop. I was sick for 2-3 days.


Here it is covered (at least by Cigna and Blue Shield) for anyone over 50. We are not there yet but my brother got it as soon as he turned 50. My doctors highly highly encourage anyone to get the shingles vax.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I think I mentioned this before but my pcp cautioned against getting any other vaccine in the same year as the covid vaccine


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I had a coworker get shingles when she was pregnant and it was awful because she couldn’t take anything for the pain. My mom also got shingles outbreak on her face near her eyes 1 week before she was scheduled to have cataracts surgery. I know that there’s a shingles vaccine but you never know when it will pop up, my mom was older but my coworker was in her 20’s when she got it in her first pregnancy.
> 
> I never really thought about it but this is a really good point on the possibility of it re-emerging later in life and we don’t k ow what will trigger it or what the potential symptoms will be.





BigPurseSue said:


> The shingles vaccine is currently recommended only for people over the age of 60 because 1) that's the age-group that it was tested on and 2) insurance companies are reluctant to pay for it for the entire population. I paid for it out of pocket when I was younger than the recommended age because I'd seen so many friends and neighbors suffer terribly from shingles and as you say it can pop up at any age. I think I paid $350 at the time, though the cost has dropped since then. The first vaccine they came out with was only 50 percent effective. The current vaccine is more effective, especially at reducing the severity of the illness. Like the covid vaccine it's a two-dose vaccine. Many people forgo the second dose because it packs such a wallop. I was sick for 2-3 days.



Shingles is pretty bad, I had it when I was in my 40s. I can tell you the exact moment it hit. I was at a baseball game and I felt a sudden sharp, stabbing pain on the back of my neck near the shoulder blade. I asked my husband to look at it because I was certain I had been stung by a hornet. From there it erupted over the course of several days. Even years later I still have a few red marks on my chest that show up if I have a fever. 

If you have ever had chicken pox you have the herpes zoster (shingles) virus lying dormant in your body. It can activate at any time.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BigPurseSue said:


> You can go into any Walgreen's or CVS and get the shingles shots for $100-150. In fact you can probably get a coupon for it at goodrx.com. Walgreen's did require a prescription from my doctor. Most insurance won't cover it until you're 60.
> 
> DH recently got the shingles vaccine. He scoffed when I warned him that he should plan on being out sick for a few days after the second shot. But he ended up quite the sick puppy.


I didn't know the shingles vaccine is a two shot one and that you'll get sick from the vaccine. Thanks for the heads up as I do plan on getting it when I am eligible. Do you get sick after each shot or just the 2nd one?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermes_lemming said:


> I think I mentioned this before but my pcp cautioned against getting any other vaccine in the same year as the covid vaccine


Would that include the flu shot?


----------



## bag-mania

AntiqueShopper said:


> Would that include the flu shot?



I don't think there is any problem with getting a flu shot. The only thing I've seen is a recommendation for people who have had Covid to wait until they have fully recovered before getting other vaccinations.


----------



## TC1

When we got our vaccines here, they asked if you have had any other vaccines within a 2 week period beforehand. A friend of mine actually had to delay his Covid shot because he had his shingles vaccine the week before and forgot when he showed up and they asked.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just released CDC study regarding vaccine efficacy in preventing Hospitalization.


----------



## HauteMama

My mum got shingles from Zostavax. Her doctor recommended that she get the shot, and she was one of the rare cases where the shot actually gave her shingles. Unlike the flu shot, that shingles shot CAN give you shingles. Fortunately, that should no longer be a danger because it was taken off the market in 2020 and replaced by Shingrix, which is a two-dose vaccination. Understandably, my mum is more than hesitant to get the new shot, despite knowing that it cannot give her shingles. Her rash was on her scalp and face near her eye, as well, and she needed eye drops; it was miserable.


----------



## Addicted to bags

HauteMama said:


> My mum got shingles from Zostavax. Her doctor recommended that she get the shot, and she was one of the rare cases where the shot actually gave her shingles. Unlike the flu shot, that shingles shot CAN give you shingles. Fortunately, that should no longer be a danger because it was taken off the market in 2020 and replaced by Shingrix, which is a two-dose vaccination. Understandably, my mum is more than hesitant to get the new shot, despite knowing that it cannot give her shingles. Her rash was on her scalp and face near her eye, as well, and she needed eye drops; it was miserable.


I'm sorry to hear that! How terrible. Glad Zostavax is off the market now. I can understand her hesitancy.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-mania said:


> I don't think there is any problem with getting a flu shot. The only thing I've seen is a recommendation for people who have had Covid to wait until they have fully recovered before getting other vaccinations.


That's not the recommendation my pcp told me. His comment was "we don't know how covid vaccine will affect other vaccines and vice versa" because I was up for a shot that can obviously wait


----------



## hermes_lemming

They're saying less people are getting vaccinated. Honestly I think the dice has been cast.  Now it's just a wait and see and hope for the best


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> That's not the recommendation my pcp told me. His comment was "we don't know how covid vaccine will affect other vaccines and vice versa" because I was up for a shot that can obviously wait



Your physician is being extra cautious and there’s nothing wrong with that.

The CDC is recommending flu shots for everyone old enough. They are even saying it could be given on the same day as the Covid vaccine, although I can’t imagine anyone needing to do that. It seems sensible to spread them out a bit.









						Here are the key reasons to get a flu shot — now
					

A mild flu season last year means fewer folks are immune to strains starting to circulate now. Scientists predict 100,000 to 400,000 extra U.S. hospitalizations with the deadly flu virus this year.




					www.npr.org


----------



## mzbaglady1

@bag-mania  The CDC is recommending flu shots for everyone old enough. They are even saying it could be given on the same day as the Covid vaccine, although I can’t imagine anyone needing to do that. It seems sensible to spread them out a bit. If the covid vaccination sends your immune system into overdrive for some people. Why would anyone listen to the recommendation of the CDC at this point and take a flu shot immediately after a covid vaccination. Again not knowing what results this could have on someone's immune system. Taking the booster shot and again taking any other vaccination immediately after to me is frightening. When I see recommendation of the CDC at this point I'm saying oh another let's try this and see what happens. Key word you said sensible. CDC some guidelines seems to lack common sense.


----------



## pixiejenna

They’re anticipating the flu season to be really bad this year. Last year I felt like it never happened probably because so many people wearing masks. Now we have so many anti-mask people and people frustrated with wearing wearing them I expect a big spike in flu cases compared to last year.


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> @bag-mania  The CDC is recommending flu shots for everyone old enough. They are even saying it could be given on the same day as the Covid vaccine, although I can’t imagine anyone needing to do that. It seems sensible to spread them out a bit. If the covid vaccination sends your immune system into overdrive for some people. Why would anyone listen to the recommendation of the CDC at this point and take a flu shot immediately after a covid vaccination. Again not knowing what results this could have on someone's immune system. Taking the booster shot and again taking any other vaccination immediately after to me is frightening. When I see recommendation of the CDC at this point I'm saying oh another let's try this and see what happens. Key word you said sensible. CDC some guidelines seems to lack common sense.



I wouldn’t get them on top of each other but if you got your Covid vaccine awhile back I wouldn’t be afraid of the flu shot. They are very different kinds of vaccine and I don’t see how they could interact in any way. But of course everyone needs to do what makes them feel safe. I have never had a bad reaction from a flu shot and at the moment it is my intention to get one in the next few weeks.

I don’t know that it will be a bad flu season. Many are still wearing masks and that should prevent a lot of it, as well as preventing transmission of the common cold. So that’s a plus at least.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> @bag-mania  The CDC is recommending flu shots for everyone old enough. They are even saying it could be given on the same day as the Covid vaccine, although I can’t imagine anyone needing to do that. It seems sensible to spread them out a bit. If the covid vaccination sends your immune system into overdrive for some people. Why would anyone listen to the recommendation of the CDC at this point and take a flu shot immediately after a covid vaccination. Again not knowing what results this could have on someone's immune system. Taking the booster shot and again taking any other vaccination immediately after to me is frightening. When I see recommendation of the CDC at this point I'm saying oh another let's try this and see what happens. Key word you said sensible. CDC some guidelines seems to lack common sense.


I still haven't forgiven them from saying masks didn't work in the very beginning.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Going to the movies for the first time since the pandemic today.  I think the last movie I saw at the theatre was The Rise of Skywalker.


----------



## Mariapia

mzbaglady1 said:


> @bag-mania  The CDC is recommending flu shots for everyone old enough. They are even saying it could be given on the same day as the Covid vaccine, although I can’t imagine anyone needing to do that. It seems sensible to spread them out a bit. If the covid vaccination sends your immune system into overdrive for some people. Why would anyone listen to the recommendation of the CDC at this point and take a flu shot immediately after a covid vaccination. Again not knowing what results this could have on someone's immune system. Taking the booster shot and again taking any other vaccination immediately after to me is frightening. When I see recommendation of the CDC at this point I'm saying oh another let's try this and see what happens. Key word you said sensible. CDC some guidelines seems to lack common sense.


It’s the same in France. Both vaccines can/will be given on the same day.
One shot in one arm, one shot in the other.
They say it’s simple.


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> I still haven't forgiven them from saying masks didn't work in the very beginning.


If you caught the Sixty minutes episode on the height of the pandemic. I'm just going to say oh WOW!!! Oh WOW!!! At this point I just stopped posting updates of the CDC.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> If you caught the Sixty minutes episode on the height of the pandemic. I'm just going to say oh WOW!!! Oh WOW!!! At this point I just stopped posting updates of the CDC.


I don't watch that show. Lol cnn is enuf for me. But yea, I take what's dispensed with a grain of salt given the source at times.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I saw this interview with an ER doc yesterday.  He caught corona early on and was sick for a week at the beginning of 2020.  Young, healthy. Super fit, no underlying conditions.  Then he was fully vaccinated beginning of this year (Moderna). And thought he was ok so went to an outdoor concert in Aug and caught delta. Got knocked off his behind. Couldn't climb a flight of stairs. Bedridden. Nearly hospitalized.  So no energy, problems breathing etc for 3 weeks. Because he caught a viral load from the concert after being around a bunch of other unmasked peeps.


----------



## TC1

I saw on the news last night the WHO is asking the "rich" (their words, not mine) countries not to give any booster shots until the "poorer" countries have had a chance to dose as many as they can. Meanwhile Israel who had a large % of population double vaccinated before delta..is in a surge of cases..giving out 3rd shots to anyone who wants them and are seeking more information on possibly giving out a 4th dose. 
Still SO much inaccurate info floating around, no wonder people are confused.


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> I saw this interview with an ER doc yesterday.  He caught corona early on and was sick for a week at the beginning of 2020.  Young, healthy. Super fit, no underlying conditions.  Then he was fully vaccinated beginning of this year (Moderna). And thought he was ok so went to an outdoor concert in Aug and caught delta. Got knocked off his behind. Couldn't climb a flight of stairs. Bedridden. Nearly hospitalized.  So no energy, problems breathing etc for 3 weeks. Because he caught a viral load from the concert after being around a bunch of other unmasked peeps.


I would think of all people vaccinated and knows the science as a doctor he would have hopefully stayed masked up at all times at a crowded event. I guess it's my paranoid that I'm not going to chance my health at a crowded outdoor concert to go unmasked because of vaccinated status.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Per Anthony Fauci in an interview today regarding when the pandemic would end in the US.

COVID-19 infection rates in the United States are ten times the rate they need to be in order for the pandemic to end, chief White House medical adviser Anthony Fauci told Axios in an interview published on Thursday.

"In a country of our size, you can't be hanging around and having 100,000 infections a day. You've got to get well below 10,000 before you start feeling comfortable," Fauci told Axios.



			https://apple.news/AaaSHcLoXSB2_WtjhNoF36Atid


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I would think of all people vaccinated and knows the science as a doctor he would have hopefully stayed masked up at all times at a crowded event. I guess it's my paranoid that I'm not going to chance my health at a crowded outdoor concert to go unmasked because of vaccinated status.


Nope no one was masked in the concert. That's how he got sick. He believes he was overloaded with the virual load and tested positive immediately. 

Now his live in gf (who didn't go to the concert) always tested negative in the 3 weeks he suffered thru the delta


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Nope no one was masked in the concert. That's how he got sick. He believes he was overloaded with the virual load and tested positive immediately.
> 
> Now his live in gf (who didn't go to the concert) always tested negative in the 3 weeks he suffered thru the delta


I can imagine how many people was asymptomatic. I rarely did large crowd gatherings before covid. Now you couldn't offer me a substantial amount of cash to be in crowds unmasked.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Interesting, Moderna is bringing out a 2-fer covid booster with a flu shot.









						Moderna reveals single-shot vaccine booster for Covid and flu; shares rise — CNBC
					

Moderna is developing a single-dose vaccine that combines the company's Covid vaccine and a flu booster.




					apple.news


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I can imagine how many people was asymptomatic. I rarely did large crowd gatherings before covid. Now you couldn't offer me a substantial amount of cash to be in crowds unmasked.


That plus the adrenaline of being outside, live music, etc.

My friend is moving and I'm literally zooming by his outdoors goaway party (fully masked) because its mostly composed of elderly people and it's a guessing game who has the deadly cooties.


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Interesting, Moderna is bringing out a 2-fer covid booster with a flu shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderna reveals single-shot vaccine booster for Covid and flu; shares rise — CNBC
> 
> 
> Moderna is developing a single-dose vaccine that combines the company's Covid vaccine and a flu booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



It makes sense. They are anticipating the possibility (likelihood) that some form of Covid is going to be with us for a long time. If you want people to get used to the idea of getting a shot every year, why not combine it with that other annual vaccination? Who knows, maybe it will help the stubborn among us accept it better.


----------



## arnott

Just came back from the movies for the first time since the pandemic!  When you book your seats online, the seats next to you are automatically blocked off!


----------



## canto bight

arnott said:


> Just came back from the movies for the first time since the pandemic!  When you book your seats online, the seats next to you are automatically blocked off!



What about the seats immediately in front of and behind you?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Coach Superfan

BigPurseSue said:


> My uncle had polio. After many healthy years the polio re-emerged as post-polio syndrome and he died from it. Post-polio emerges 30-40 years after the original onset of polio.
> 
> Chickenpox also re-emerges decades later, as shingles and the frightfully painful and potentially disabling post-herpetic neuralgia.
> 
> Covid may prove to be one of those viruses that keeps re-emerging in victims. The Covid long-haulers are a frightening indication that this may be the case.



For all these reasons, it makes abso-F#@&-lutely no sense why people choose to not get the vaccine due to anti-trust. I have intelligent friends, but I throw my hands up in frustration at the thought of how my next attempt to convince them to get vaccinated will go. AND the ones who choose not to get the vaccination all have young kids at the vulnerable ages.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Coach Superfan said:


> For all these reasons, it makes abso-F#@&-lutely no sense why people choose to not get the vaccine due to anti-trust. I have intelligent friends, but I throw my hands up in frustration at the thought of how my next attempt to convince them to get vaccinated will go. AND the ones who choose not to get the vaccination all have young kids at the vulnerable ages.


I just came from a doctor's appointment. I'm a patient of his over 20 years. When I walked into his office he put his mask on. He's unvaccinated but I already knew his views on vaccination before covid. He has a young child with health issues. I just asked him how is he handling indoor dinning for proof of vaccination. I swear this is his response back to me. He knows enough restaurant owners that's not going to check vaccinated cards. At this point I do not try to convince anyone who is not vaccinated to get vaccinated. I know of a group of people unvaccinated contracted covid and no they was not hospitalized or injured by long hauler symptoms.


----------



## Coach Superfan

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just came from a doctor's appointment. I'm a patient of his over 20 years. When I walked into his office he put his mask on. He's unvaccinated but I already knew his views on vaccination before covid. He has a young child with health issues. I just asked him how is he handling indoor dinning for proof of vaccination. I swear this is his response back to me. He knows enough restaurant owners that's not going to check vaccinated cards. At this point I do not try to convince anyone who is not vaccinated to get vaccinated. I know of a group of people unvaccinated contracted covid and no they was not hospitalized or injured by long hauler symptoms.



That is heartbreaking that he prefers to risk his patients and child. It sounds like you have a long history with him. We seek out physicians for their knowledge and expertise. If it were me, I'd have no problem changing physicians whose beliefs are in line with mine. I wouldn't trust his patient-care directives with more serious medical situations/diagnoses.


----------



## arnott

canto bight said:


> What about the seats immediately in front of and behind you?




Those are still up for grabs!


----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just came from a doctor's appointment. I'm a patient of his over 20 years. When I walked into his office he put his mask on. He's unvaccinated but I already knew his views on vaccination before covid. He has a young child with health issues. I just asked him how is he handling indoor dinning for proof of vaccination. I swear this is his response back to me. He knows enough restaurant owners that's not going to check vaccinated cards. At this point I do not try to convince anyone who is not vaccinated to get vaccinated. I know of a group of people unvaccinated contracted covid and no they was not hospitalized or injured by long hauler symptoms.



At least he was honest with you about his not vaccinating. You can make your decisions about seeing him accordingly. I worry about people who work in close contact with the public who are lying and saying they are vaccinated but aren’t because they don’t want anyone hassling them.


----------



## canto bight

I thought at the beginning and height of the pandemic that if COVID was as potentially deadly for children as it was for older people, maybe people would have taken it more seriously.  But the past month or two has proven that even kids aren't safe from selfish and/or brainwashed people.


----------



## mzbaglady1

canto bight said:


> I thought at the beginning and height of the pandemic that if COVID was as potentially deadly for children as it was for older people, maybe people would have taken it more seriously.  But the past month or two has proven that even kids aren't safe from selfish and/or brainwashed people.


But it is deadly for children now and you have parents protesting mask mandates at schools. At least at the beginning of the pandemic children who got sick recovered. Now the death rate is higher for children and what parent would want to jeopardize their child's life/health is just ridiculous to me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Well, we are up sh!t creek without a paddle now. Getting over 400+ new daily cases. People are waiting way too long to get tested and when they do finally get tested they have been out in the community for days, weeks. Our premier is really pushing hard for those who *CAN* get vaccinated, to do so now and don't leave it until later. You have until December to have at least the first jab before ALL the new laws and mandate's come in. You won't be able to do ANYTHING at all, not even go grocery shopping if you haven't been fully vaccinated. My second jab is next month, not ideal for me as I really wanted to wait the 12 weeks, but now I'm getting pushed to have it at 6 weeks. I suppose on the flipside of that I'll finally be fully vaccinated and won't have to deal with it again until we get booster jabs.

I'm seriously NOT happy with the way a certain Premier (wasn't ours) made what I thought was borderline racist remark. Said "I don't want to sit next to someone who isn't fully vaccinated!" It's the WAY it was said, and almost spat out in disgust at the thought of it. There are those who CANNOT get vaccinated, so what do you plan to do with them? Isolate them, ostracize them? You better figure something out sooner rather then later for those who cannot get vaccinated, they do not deserve to be treated like second class citizens AND shouldn't be! 


*EDIT To ADD:* For those businesses that DO allow unvaccinated people into their business and there is an outbreak at that location, they will be SHUT down and FINED for letting in unvaccinated people. The way they are setting up this new vaccinated system, you will have a Green tick, fully vaccinated, or a red X, not vaccinated and it's up to that business to either refuse them entry or allow them entry.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Today a security guard almost ran into me backwards (him not me) and he didn’t touch me, I moved and he caught himself.

he then put his arm around my back and touched my back lightly as an apology… you know it’s common for guys to do this when they almost run into you.

precovid I would have had no problem, the touch was light and fast, meant more to be respectful.

covid-age me though was a bit irritated that he touched me. I get it, we can’t guarantee 100% social distance, but I always do everything in my power to.

anyways, I just realized how much covid has impacted my life, on large and small scale, and even more so, how I feel/the little things you didn’t think about previously.


----------



## MSV0

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, we are up sh!t creek without a paddle now. Getting over 400+ new daily cases. People are waiting way too long to get tested and when they do finally get tested they have been out in the community for days, weeks. Our premier is really pushing hard for those who *CAN* get vaccinated, to do so now and don't leave it until later. You have until December to have at least the first jab before ALL the new laws and mandate's come in. You won't be able to do ANYTHING at all, not even go grocery shopping if you haven't been fully vaccinated. My second jab is next month, not ideal for me as I really wanted to wait the 12 weeks, but now I'm getting pushed to have it at 6 weeks. I suppose on the flipside of that I'll finally be fully vaccinated and won't have to deal with it again until we get booster jabs.
> 
> I'm seriously NOT happy with the way a certain Premier (wasn't ours) made what I thought was borderline racist remark. Said "I don't want to sit next to someone who isn't fully vaccinated!" It's the WAY it was said, and almost spat out in disgust at the thought of it. There are those who CANNOT get vaccinated, so what do you plan to do with them? Isolate them, ostracize them? You better figure something out sooner rather then later for those who cannot get vaccinated, they do not deserve to be treated like second class citizens AND shouldn't be!
> 
> 
> *EDIT To ADD:* For those businesses that DO allow unvaccinated people into their business and there is an outbreak at that location, they will be SHUT down and FINED for letting in unvaccinated people. The way they are setting up this new vaccinated system, you will have a Green tick, fully vaccinated, or a red X, not vaccinated and it's up to that business to either refuse them entry or allow them entry.


Oh my! What country is this in! I can't believe this.


----------



## this_is_rj

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Well, we are up sh!t creek without a paddle now. Getting over 400+ new daily cases. People are waiting way too long to get tested and when they do finally get tested they have been out in the community for days, weeks. Our premier is really pushing hard for those who *CAN* get vaccinated, to do so now and don't leave it until later. You have until December to have at least the first jab before ALL the new laws and mandate's come in. You won't be able to do ANYTHING at all, not even go grocery shopping if you haven't been fully vaccinated. My second jab is next month, not ideal for me as I really wanted to wait the 12 weeks, but now I'm getting pushed to have it at 6 weeks. I suppose on the flipside of that I'll finally be fully vaccinated and won't have to deal with it again until we get booster jabs.
> 
> I'm seriously NOT happy with the way a certain Premier (wasn't ours) made what I thought was borderline racist remark. Said "I don't want to sit next to someone who isn't fully vaccinated!" It's the WAY it was said, and almost spat out in disgust at the thought of it. There are those who CANNOT get vaccinated, so what do you plan to do with them? Isolate them, ostracize them? You better figure something out sooner rather then later for those who cannot get vaccinated, they do not deserve to be treated like second class citizens AND shouldn't be!
> 
> 
> *EDIT To ADD:* For those businesses that DO allow unvaccinated people into their business and there is an outbreak at that location, they will be SHUT down and FINED for letting in unvaccinated people. The way they are setting up this new vaccinated system, you will have a Green tick, fully vaccinated, or a red X, not vaccinated and it's up to that business to either refuse them entry or allow them entry.


Anyone can access essential services like grocery stores, banks, post office etc. whether they are vaccinated or not, this will not change. When lockdown eases, only vaccinated people or people with a medical exception will be able do some things like go to a restaurant, pub etc. This is because at this stage there will still not be enough people vaccinated to allow return to a more normal life.  Businesses that do not follow health orders will be fined. My understanding is that once everyone who wants to be vaccinated has had the opportunity to be and we are 'open' it will be up to individual businesses with the exception of essential services, whether they choose to allow unvaccinated people service. Just as some workplaces will require vaccination or medical exception.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

this_is_rj said:


> Anyone can access essential services like grocery stores, banks, post office etc. whether they are vaccinated or not, this will not change. When lockdown eases, only vaccinated people or people with a medical exception will be able do some things like go to a restaurant, pub etc. This is because at this stage there will still not be enough people vaccinated to allow return to a more normal life.  Businesses that do not follow health orders will be fined. My understanding is that once everyone who wants to be vaccinated has had the opportunity to be and we are 'open' it will be up to individual businesses with the exception of essential services, whether they choose to allow unvaccinated people service. Just as some workplaces will require vaccination or medical exception.



I don't know if you live in Australia and if you do, I don't know what state. My understanding is that in my state once we reach 80% fully vaccinated we are reopening, which currently they are predicting is around the end of October. Our Premier has flat out stated in a press conference that those who refuse to get vaccinated and are perfectly able to do so will have the toughest restrictions placed on them.

I still have my medical exemption and it's still valid until I receive my second jab. If I didn't get vaccinated I would have the Red X (not vaccinated) - But with the medical exemption I would still be able to enter stores. On the other end of that, which is also my understanding, because I'm not vaccinated businesses still CAN refuse me entry. Also our Premier did state you won't be able to even go grocery shopping, you would have to do either click & collect or delivery, he is coming down hard and that was announced about one week ago.

We will know more just before we reach the 80% fully vaccinated. There is already plans in motion for when we hit 70% first jab & fully vaccinated target, which is around another week.

Different states have different objective's/opinions on those who are fully vaccinated and those who are not. I know one state isn't going to allow International travel and are going to keep their boarders closed until January 2022.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Coach Superfan said:


> For all these reasons, it makes abso-F#@&-lutely no sense why people choose to not get the vaccine due to anti-trust. I have intelligent friends, but I throw my hands up in frustration at the thought of how my next attempt to convince them to get vaccinated will go. AND the ones who choose not to get the vaccination all have young kids at the vulnerable ages.


Don't read the other thread


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> I thought at the beginning and height of the pandemic that if COVID was as potentially deadly for children as it was for older people, maybe people would have taken it more seriously.  But the past month or two has proven that even kids aren't safe from selfish and/or brainwashed people.


It was. This was advertised overseas and I tried to sound the alarm here. But you know...


----------



## LemonDrop

A friend posted a link to a Go Fund Me for some other family friends of hers. If you are unfamiliar with a Go Fund Me it's an online fund raising platform that a person can create a charity page for themselves, others, friends etc.

I have seen a little too many of these recently. Asking for donations for some sad unvaccinated family that has gotten Covid.  At least one parent is hospitalized on a vent or died. Often they have passed it to the kids. I can't help but read these with irritation and less and less empathy. I have yet to read one recently where the family/ parents were vaccinated. I am tired of those who are "here to say Covid is real".

I honestly think I have lost all empathy for anyone who choose to be unvaccinated without a real medical reason.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

LemonDrop said:


> A friend posted a link to a Go Fund Me for some other family friends of hers. If you are unfamiliar with a Go Fund Me it's an online fund raising platform that a person can create a charity page for themselves, others, friends etc.
> 
> I have seen a little too many of these recently. Asking for donations for some sad unvaccinated family that has gotten Covid.  At least one parent is hospitalized on a vent or died. Often they have passed it to the kids. I can't help but read these with irritation and less and less empathy. I have yet to read one recently where the family/ parents were vaccinated. I am tired of those who are "here to say Covid is real".
> 
> I honestly think I have lost all empathy for anyone who choose to be unvaccinated without a real medical reason.


I donated to every single one I came across that was started because they were physically attacked for being a different race or they lost their house to a fire.  Every single go fundme that I saw since the end of 2019. Didn't matter if they were a stranger or an acquaintance. Also didn't matter if we are the same race or different.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Binax is sold out everywhere.  My friend just told me they're charging $126 at Virginia.  They're normally $23


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t understand why so many people are buying home tests. We have a place in town that dose both rapid and pcr tests for free, maybe it depends on the state you live in. I can understand someone who lives somewhere rural wanting a home test because they may not have a testing center near by and don’t feel well enough to drive far to have one. A new issue coming up at work admin wise is if we can even accept home tests from employees who test positive. Because we have no real way to know who actually took the test. If I go to a doctors office or a testing site they need some form of ID so you know that the results are for that person. I can get a home test and have a friend or family member who I know is positive take it so I have a positive test and get paid time off of work.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t understand why so many people are buying home tests. We have a place in town that dose both rapid and pcr tests for free, maybe it depends on the state you live in. I can understand someone who lives somewhere rural wanting a home test because they may not have a testing center near by and don’t feel well enough to drive far to have one. A new issue coming up at work admin wise is if we can even accept home tests from employees who test positive. Because we have no real way to know who actually took the test. If I go to a doctors office or a testing site they need some form of ID so you know that the results are for that person. I can get a home test and have a friend or family member who I know is positive take it so I have a positive test and get paid time off of work.


I think perhaps it's for peace of mind if say your kids school has positive cases or you yourself was exposed. 

I can tell you that from personal experience getting a doctors approval for a test done in the hospital takes an act of God. Its easier to go to a testing site and unfortunately there's only one in the city where I live. This is for pcr. 

My coworkers are telling me that tests are now being administered onsite at the office for those who want to step foot and work there for the day.

I don't know anyone who has tried to fake a positive test to stay home. 

I've only experienced freaked out high-school teacher (friend) cuz one of her students tested positive and my next door neighbor cuz one of little girls classmates tested positive. They both went to get tested but it's not that easy nor immediate.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe my state has made it extremely easy to get tested. We have lots of testing sites, CVS and Walgreens, and doctors offices are offering them as well. I do live in the suburbs of a large city so that probably is another factor of ease. My town is pretty small and the only reason why I even noticed that we had a testing center was because they opened in a former GameStop location that closed a while ago next to Walmart.

Sadly I can totally see people faking tests to get paid time off of work. When the first wave hit we had so many doctors notes that legit seemed like Dr Nick from the Simpson’s wrote them coming in because we offered paid time off for covid.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just commenting on fake covid test results. Wouldn't that throw off the positive test results for a area? And I'm almost sure for some large employers for the U.S. they have already changed their sick policy for covid that if you’re positive for covid you either have to use your own sick time or unpaid time if you already exhausted both state covid sick time or personal sick time. I noticed a change last year with covid leave especially when you had to go into self quarantine. Since the vaccination mandate went into effect for the U. S. I'm almost sure it's not going to be as easy to fake test results to get especially paid sick time off.


----------



## Coach Superfan

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just commenting on fake covid test results. Wouldn't that throw off the positive test results for a area? And I'm almost sure for some large employers for the U.S. they have already changed their sick policy for covid that if you’re positive for covid you either have to use your own sick time or unpaid time if you already exhausted both state covid sick time or personal sick time. I noticed a change last year with covid leave especially when you had to go into self quarantine. Since the vaccination mandate went into effect for the U. S. I'm almost sure it's not going to be as easy to fake test results to get especially paid sick time off.



I'm pleased with the recent US vaccination mandate for employers with 100+ employees. I work with many companies in that segment where theyre just around 100 and still feels "small" enough with little turnover. Sadly they hadn't required their employees (who work in the field) to be vaccinated and two recently died. 

Also I recently read in the news where a firefighter had lied about his family members and them having a positive Covid test to get paid time off. He got busted for that.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> Maybe my state has made it extremely easy to get tested. We have lots of testing sites, CVS and Walgreens, and doctors offices are offering them as well. I do live in the suburbs of a large city so that probably is another factor of ease. My town is pretty small and the only reason why I even noticed that we had a testing center was because they opened in a former GameStop location that closed a while ago next to Walmart.
> 
> Sadly I can totally see people faking tests to get paid time off of work. When the first wave hit we had so many doctors notes that legit seemed like Dr Nick from the Simpson’s wrote them coming in because we offered paid time off for covid.





mzbaglady1 said:


> Just commenting on fake covid test results. Wouldn't that throw off the positive test results for a area? And I'm almost sure for some large employers for the U.S. they have already changed their sick policy for covid that if you’re positive for covid you either have to use your own sick time or unpaid time if you already exhausted both state covid sick time or personal sick time. I noticed a change last year with covid leave especially when you had to go into self quarantine. Since the vaccination mandate went into effect for the U. S. I'm almost sure it's not going to be as easy to fake test results to get especially paid sick time off.


No pun intended but I think it's really "sick" to pretend you have covid to get paid time off!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

As from Monday, yesterday my Oz time, children 12 to 15 are eligible for the Pfizer and 15 and over can either have the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine. They are waiting for trails to finish and government approval for children aged 5 to 12. They would receive the Pfizer vaccine. Still a long way off at this stage, but at least there is hope for younger children. 

And just to be very clear: I'm talking about what is going on in _*the State I LIVE in*_. Seems* some *people think in I'm in another state. Each Premier for their state will have slightly different opinions/views/laws/mandate's on what is going happen in their state. Each to their own.


----------



## arnott

Starting today we must show proof of vaccination to dine in restaurants, go to the movies, etc!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> No pun intended but I think it's really "sick" to pretend you have covid to get paid time off!


Agreed. Same can be said for those with fake vaccine cards so that they can travel nilly willy


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Starting today we must show proof of vaccination to dine in restaurants, go to the movies, etc!


Where are you located? I'm in LA and we do have mask mandates in the county, no vax mandates yet.


----------



## TC1

Addicted to bags said:


> Where are you located? I'm in LA and we do have mask mandates in the county, no vax mandates yet.


@arnott is in Canada, as am I. We have different Provinces rolling out different levels of restrictions at the moment..from masks, to proof of vaccination, etc.


----------



## HauteMama

Although there may not have been any faking going on, I am still annoyed that an employee where I work (where vaccines were offered for free before they were open to the general public without health conditions) got two weeks off when her daughter tested positive. THEN, at the _very end_ of her daughter's 14 day quarantine period (at that time, quarantine was 14 days for close family members), her husband tested positive so she had to take ANOTHER two weeks off. And then later in the year, her granddaughter had it, so she had to take ANOTHER two weeks off work. She also  was tested for covid three times herself where she had to wait however many days before testing and then wait another day or two for results. Oh, and she never tested positive.

This person refused vaccination and because of that, they had at least 9 weeks of paid leave time (in addition to normal sick days or days off). Don't misunderstand - I am NOT wishing that either I or anyone in my family had this awful disease. We were all vaccinated as soon as it was possible. But it does rub me the wrong way that someone is "rewarded" for making a foolish choice (refusing vaccination). Given our profession (teaching), I believe we should all be vaccinated, as we are working with students too young to have the shot themselves. I find it reckless that someone would potentially expose children to the virus by not protecting themselves as much as possible.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t understand why so many people are buying home tests. We have a place in town that dose both rapid and pcr tests for free, maybe it depends on the state you live in. I can understand someone who lives somewhere rural wanting a home test because they may not have a testing center near by and don’t feel well enough to drive far to have one. A new issue coming up at work admin wise is if we can even accept home tests from employees who test positive. Because we have no real way to know who actually took the test. If I go to a doctors office or a testing site they need some form of ID so you know that the results are for that person. I can get a home test and have a friend or family member who I know is positive take it so I have a positive test and get paid time off of work.



The popularity of home tests probably has to do with privacy and convenience. Relatives threw a party for frail older relatives. They bought a bunch of home tests and required all attendees to take a test prior to being admitted to the party. Not a popular mandate but everyone grudgingly complied. 

I've read there's a wide range of accuracy and reliability among the home tests.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Addicted to bags said:


> Where are you located? I'm in LA and we do have mask mandates in the county, no vax mandates yet.




British Columbia.  I went to McDonald's today to take out something but I could have easily sat down to eat.  No one asked to see my Vaccine card.  I wonder if it's different for fast food places.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> Maybe my state has made it extremely easy to get tested. We have lots of testing sites, CVS and Walgreens, and doctors offices are offering them as well. I do live in the suburbs of a large city so that probably is another factor of ease. My town is pretty small and the only reason why I even noticed that we had a testing center was because they opened in a former GameStop location that closed a while ago next to Walmart.
> 
> Sadly I can totally see people faking tests to get paid time off of work. When the first wave hit we had so many doctors notes that legit seemed like Dr Nick from the Simpson’s wrote them coming in because we offered paid time off for covid.


I bought them for my friend when he thought he had it. The pharmacies were all requiring appointments and then some pharmacies ran out of the tests themselves...


----------



## LemonDrop

Something that irritates me about my job is if you are waiting on Covid test results you can't work. You also only get paid time off if you have a positive covid test. So what ends up happening is you have sick feeling employees trying to guess if they are really sick or not.  If they take a test then they can't work until they get results. If it's negative then they don't get paid for the time off and they also get docked on their attendance record. I don't know what the answer is. But, all my employer has done is set up a situation where no one wants to take off when feeling sick or even test for Covid to be careful. Everyone is trying to play doctor and self diagnose.


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> No pun intended but I think it's really "sick" to pretend you have covid to get paid time off!



People will take advantage of anything they can. We had a couple who both claimed that they had covid symptoms and then posted pictures on Instagram pictures of them on vacation while they were “home sick with covid”. My work offers a very generous vacation and sick policy and both of them are long term employees. In the beginning they didn’t require a positive test to get paid time off but did require a negative test in order to come back. So guess what everybody ”had symptoms” so they could get two weeks off paid. It was beyond obnoxious how many people took advantage of this.


----------



## pixiejenna

LemonDrop said:


> Something that irritates me about my job is if you are waiting on Covid test results you can't work. You also only get paid time off if you have a positive covid test. So what ends up happening is you have sick feeling employees trying to guess if they are really sick or not.  If they take a test then they can't work until they get results. If it's negative then they don't get paid for the time off and they also get docked on their attendance record. I don't know what the answer is. But, all my employer has done is set up a situation where no one wants to take off when feeling sick or even test for Covid to be careful. Everyone is trying to play doctor and self diagnose.



Our policies have been constantly been changing for the past year and a half. It‘s beyond exhausting to have new policies every week. Initially we offered 2 weeks off with pay if you had symptoms or if you were potentially exposed but required a negative test in order to come back. But it doesn’t affect your attendance whatsoever. Guess what everyone was either showing symptoms or exposed. I posted in a reply to another comment of how this was abused. Then they changed it to required a positive test to get paid for two weeks. Then a few months ago they ended the two weeks paid policy. Then the delta variant came out and cases obviously went up and they now re-introduced 5 days paid for a positive test. The second week they now have to use either sick, vacation, or take it unpaid. If they require more time off than two weeks they need to apply for STD to get paid.


----------



## miasanmoni

I moved to a new state, that is very resistant to the precautionary measures, I haven't tried to introduce myself to anyone, not even going on dates, I'm afraid that they haven't been safe. I did get a new puppy though?


----------



## doloresmia

My covid data - friend’s dad died after 30
Days in hospital two weeks ago. Another Friend’s mom who was vaccinated and lived in nursing home tested positive but asymptomatic over weekend and today is on ventilator. Three days and they will either look for improvement or decide to pull plug. 6 cases in staff and other residents before it hit B’s mom.


----------



## MSV0

HauteMama said:


> Although there may not have been any faking going on, I am still annoyed that an employee where I work (where vaccines were offered for free before they were open to the general public without health conditions) got two weeks off when her daughter tested positive. THEN, at the _very end_ of her daughter's 14 day quarantine period (at that time, quarantine was 14 days for close family members), her husband tested positive so she had to take ANOTHER two weeks off. And then later in the year, her granddaughter had it, so she had to take ANOTHER two weeks off work. She also  was tested for covid three times herself where she had to wait however many days before testing and then wait another day or two for results. Oh, and she never tested positive.
> 
> This person refused vaccination and because of that, they had at least 9 weeks of paid leave time (in addition to normal sick days or days off). Don't misunderstand - I am NOT wishing that either I or anyone in my family had this awful disease. We were all vaccinated as soon as it was possible. But it does rub me the wrong way that someone is "rewarded" for making a foolish choice (refusing vaccination). Given our profession (teaching), I believe we should all be vaccinated, as we are working with students too young to have the shot themselves. I find it reckless that someone would potentially expose children to the virus by not protecting themselves as much as possible.


You can still expose children to the virus even if you are vaccinated. You should test everyday before school. I vote to just have the kids stay home and homeschool.


----------



## BigPurseSue

doloresmia said:


> My covid data - friend’s dad died after 30
> Days in hospital two weeks ago. Another Friend’s mom who was vaccinated and lived in nursing home tested positive but asymptomatic over weekend and today is on ventilator. Three days and they will either look for improvement or decide to pull plug. 6 cases in staff and other residents before it hit B’s mom.



My mom was recently in the hospital and then had to spend time recuperating in a skilled nursing facility. I think every nursing facility in town has covid cases--among staff, among patients--every place is on lockdown. We had to transfer her to a nursing facility far outside town because the eligible facilities in town were on lockdown, then a few days later her facility went on lockdown. I got her an early discharge. I wasn't even allowed to go inside the facility to pick her up and gather her belongings. She and her things were brought to me in the parking lot. Will this ever end?


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> The popularity of home tests probably has to do with privacy and convenience. Relatives threw a party for frail older relatives. They bought a bunch of home tests and required all attendees to take a test prior to being admitted to the party. Not a popular mandate but everyone grudgingly complied.
> 
> I've read there's a wide range of accuracy and reliability among the home tests.


At least they're trying to be cautious. 

Far better than the guy who had delta and saw my vendor unmasked. And got all hostile when my vendor asked him questions about his exposure. 

Or my vendor who still saw bleeping clients after he was exposed and literally spoke out of his behind saying nonsense like "oh I don't think delta is THAT bad.."

Smh. I just cant


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> At least they're trying to be cautious.
> 
> Far better than the guy who had delta and saw my vendor unmasked. And got all hostile when my vendor asked him questions about his exposure.
> 
> Or my vendor who still saw bleeping clients after he was exposed and literally spoke out of his behind saying nonsense like "oh I don't think delta is THAT bad.."
> 
> Smh. I just cant


The meeting couldn't have been set up virtually? I think I would have insisted on going this route for the safety of everyone. But then again if there's a large contract involved which is large money involved to me health and safety seems to get pushed aside.


----------



## doloresmia

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom was recently in the hospital and then had to spend time recuperating in a skilled nursing facility. I think every nursing facility in town has covid cases--among staff, among patients--every place is on lockdown. We had to transfer her to a nursing facility far outside town because the eligible facilities in town were on lockdown, then a few days later her facility went on lockdown. I got her an early discharge. I wasn't even allowed to go inside the facility to pick her up and gather her belongings. She and her things were brought to me in the parking lot. Will this ever end?


 I don’t know and exactly….. will it ever end? Virus is running faster than all of us


----------



## xblackxstarx

MSV0 said:


> You can still expose children to the virus even if you are vaccinated. You should test everyday before school. I vote to just have the kids stay home and homeschool.




This is exactly what i vote for 
Until we are more confident its a safe environmemt for kids to be at school 
Keeping them at home does no life changing harm. 
Lives are more important than education 
Also the children may be fine but pass it on to vulnerable adults


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> The meeting couldn't have been set up virtually? I think I would have insisted on going this route for the safety of everyone. But then again if there's a large contract involved which is large money involved to me health and safety seems to get pushed aside.


Obviously I can't speak to for the gentleman.  Sadly we're not all WFH/virtual but the mtgs was outdoors. This isn't about greed over money but basic selfishness. And no this isn't some crazy money contract

I think I was safe as I was masked up and fully vaxxed and maintained a distance from the vendor.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Going to my first outdoor music festival since 2019. They are only allowing vaccinated people to attend, so I'm hopeful it's relatively safe!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

I told a friend that I expected lawsuits to be filed over this vaccination mandate. I also said in these threads that people are going to be quitting or retiring from their jobs in record numbers if forced to vaccinate. My employer offered a buyout to retire and the initial number employees to leave was in the low number of 50. The company got over 300 employees put in to leave. And this is just one area I know of that had this number and I can imagine the numbers for other departments that employees put into to retire. It's going to be interesting on how these lawsuits are going to be resolved.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## canto bight

My company is requiring all employees to be either fully vaccinated or submit to weekly testing soon.  If an employee refuses to do one of the two, they will face termination.  A lot of people will refuse.  Good riddance to each and every one of them and when they don't qualify for unemployment or get an unfavorable reference, I won't feel even the least bit sorry for them.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hate to think about how long the courts will be tied up with vaccine mandate cases. The flip side of the coin all these people who leave are creating new job opportunities for those without work. I can’t imagine how large your workforce is mzbaglady1 if 300 people are leaving. What is the precent dose that make up? I wonder how this mandate will affect my work, I haven’t heard anything yet from corporate regarding it. I was surprised to not hear anything yet so my guess is legal is still figuring it out. I also read that the state of AZ is suing B administration over this mandate saying that unauthorized aliens are not subjected to to mandate and it’s discrimination against citizens.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to think about how long the courts will be tied up with vaccine mandate cases. The flip side of the coin all these people who leave are creating new job opportunities for those without work. I can’t imagine how large your workforce is mzbaglady1 if 300 people are leaving. What is the precent dose that make up? I wonder how this mandate will affect my work, I haven’t heard anything yet from corporate regarding it. I was surprised to not hear anything yet so my guess is legal is still figuring it out. I also read that the state of AZ is suing B administration over this mandate saying that unauthorized aliens are not subjected to to mandate and it’s discrimination against citizens.


It's a large percentage of employees for one job title in one geographical area. I think the numbers are higher same job title at other geographical areas. It's definitely going to be a shortage of employees and new hires will be subject to layoffs, lower wages, no pension, higher medical insurance. It's easy to say good riddance to people who don't want to be vaccinated but straight across various job professions It's going to be shortages in job markets. There was shortages in the hospitality industry at the height of the pandemic and for some places there's long wait times or shorter business hours. There's a hospital not accepting maternity patients. Shortage of nurses at this hospital a group of nurses quit. The interstate trucking industry had a shortage of truck drivers before covid hit. A large percentage of drivers retired. And this is why I'm seeing a lot of empty shelves at a couple of big box stores. To me to replace employees that have the training and knowledge of a job is not going to happen overnight especially if it's a job that requires technical skills or years of experience in that profession. I'm reading and hearing potential new hires are being picky of what jobs that they are going to accept.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my word! It just keeps getting better and better!!! This was just announced yesterday by our premier.
> 
> Now there are talks about reopening MID NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! URG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All because there are those that refuse to get vaccinated?????? FTLOG
> 
> Well now if you want ANY beauty treatment (Hairdresser, nails done, etc..), YOU have to be FULLY VACCINATED. Same is being done for Restaurant's, indoor and outdoor events, basically everything.
> 
> I'm just SO happy I was able to upgrade my iPhone one week before we went into lockdown. I was locked out of my old iPhone because I couldn't remember my Apple ID password (too many attempts) and the only way to unlock it was to put it back to factory settings, which I couldn't do as I have escript's on it. I don't need to worry about that now, I have my new one. I already have my first dose certificate on my new iPhone and I can print it off if I want to. As our vaccinations are going through Medicare, we still don't know if we get a card like other Countries do as it's all linked with the Government Medicare system and the myGV app. No-one I know yet who has been fully vaccinated has received any card from Medicare just yet, just the same as me, the Medicare certificate (first dose, date, where, fully vaccinated). It's still in the process on what it will be and how it looks. We have the QR code system here too, so if you have it sent and linked to your phone it will automatically show if you are fully vaccinated.



I have this on my phone. The thing that worries me is I really don’t want anyone grabbing or touching my phone to get a good look or steady for a scan.  People do just reach out & would hate to see my phone dropped or worse.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Starting today we must show proof of vaccination to dine in restaurants, go to the movies, etc!





TC1 said:


> @arnott is in Canada, as am I. We have different Provinces rolling out different levels of restrictions at the moment..from masks, to proof of vaccination, etc.


Well I personally think that's great that you have to show proof of vaccination to eat, drink or be entertained. Hopefully we will have that hear where I live soon. Although it won't be popular


----------



## Addicted to bags

canto bight said:


> My company is requiring all employees to be either fully vaccinated or submit to weekly testing soon.  If an employee refuses to do one of the two, they will face termination.  A lot of people will refuse.  Good riddance to each and every one of them and when they don't qualify for unemployment or get an unfavorable reference, I won't feel even the least bit sorry for them.


Oh god, I didn't even think about unemployment! For Pete's sake, I hope they don't qualify for Unemployment!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I told a friend that I expected lawsuits to be filed over this vaccination mandate. I also said in these threads that people are going to be quitting or retiring from their jobs in record numbers if forced to vaccinate. My employer offered a buyout to retire and the initial number employees to leave was in the low number of 50. The company got over 300 employees put in to leave. And this is just one area I know of that had this number and I can imagine the numbers for other departments that employees put into to retire. It's going to be interesting on how these lawsuits are going to be resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194605
> View attachment 5194606
> View attachment 5194607
> View attachment 5194608


Its not just over refusing vaccines. Masses are quiting the airline, service and health care industries because they're fed up with atrocious bad behavior .


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh my word! I seriously just have to throw up my hands and give up. Yet another RALLY is/was scheduled to happen this Saturday, but our Chief police officer is going to shutdown the whole transport industry into the City and around the city. EVERYONE SINGLE ONE OF US IS BEYOND FED UP WITH BEING IN LOCKDOWN - But to blatantly break the rules, attack police, throw all kinds of objects at police all because you are mad at being Lockdown????? Well, WELCOME to EVERYONE'S REAL WORLD in our state!

Our Premier is going to give an announcement this coming Sunday for our road map out of lockdown. We will be at 70% vaccinated tomorrow (Friday), so he will also announce what that 70% can do, which won't be much. Extra daily exercise time outside, lifting the 5km to 10km, nothing really to celebrate.

This is just MHO, but I really foresee when we do reopen at 80% fully vaccinated it's going to turn ugly really fast. They are already selling the Fake Medicare certificate's and we have no idea yet what this new system of showing fully vaccinated will look like using your smartphone. They are keeping it under wraps, but from what I do know, is that you have to show the person at the front of the shop/retail store that you are in fact vaccinated before you are allowed to enter. For those that get refused (antivaxxer's), I see it going south real quick and going down to level I wouldn't wish on anyone.

Some large and small companies are making it mandatorily for those who work with the public to be fully vaccinated and those that are not and have an exemption, whether it be medical or religious reasons, they are trying to accommodate them and put them in a HO role or CS center role. They just want their employee's to feel safe and be safe when working with the public. So many companies are already requiring you to be fully vaccinated and if you refuse for the simple fact that you don't want it, you will lose your job.


----------



## arnott

Now that school is back on, people are cramming into buses like sardines just like before the pandemic!  Everyone is wearing masks but there is no distancing whatsoever!


----------



## LemonDrop

Cheddar Cheese said:


> I have this on my phone. The thing that worries me is I really don’t want anyone grabbing or touching my phone to get a good look or steady for a scan.  People do just reach out & would hate to see my phone dropped or worse.


I had somebody do this. I was unprepared for their grab.  It really felt like a violation. Our phones are an extension of ourselves and so personal. They hold our private conversations, personal info, financial info. No one will be grabbing my phone from me again.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

LemonDrop said:


> I had somebody do this. I was unprepared for their grab.  It really felt like a violation. Our phones are an extension of ourselves and so personal. They hold our private conversations, personal info, financial info. No one will be grabbing my phone from me again.



You are absolutely right it is a violation. Certainly if someone grabbed you wallet out of your hand it would clearly be against the law. This could get very interesting!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Cheddar Cheese said:


> You are absolutely right it is a violation. Certainly if someone grabbed you wallet out of your hand it would clearly be against the law. This could get very interesting!


I have had jobs where I needed to see a person's ID.  Many times they would just flip open their wallet, and I  always asked them to remove the card from the wallet for me in order to get a closer look.  I never handled their wallet.  I have no idea how one gets a closer look when using a cell phone.  How do you get the right angle to see if they aren't holding it right for you?  I can see this being quite a problem,  along with other obvious ones such as the phone running out of power, etc.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Redbirdhermes said:


> I have had jobs where I needed to see a person's ID.  Many times they would just flip open their wallet, and I  always asked them to remove the card from the wallet for me in order to get a closer look.  I never handled their wallet.  I have no idea how one gets a closer look when using a cell phone.  How do you get the right angle to see if they aren't holding it right for you?  I can see this being quite a problem,  along with other obvious ones such as the phone running out of power, etc.



Yes very tricky indeed. 
You need massive quantities of empathy & consideration to deal with people right now. 

Try to put your self in their position.

Think over the good, the bad & the wonderful transactions this last week. 

Also have to wonder how people’s approach might affect you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Redbirdhermes said:


> I have had jobs where I needed to see a person's ID.  Many times they would just flip open their wallet, and I  always asked them to remove the card from the wallet for me in order to get a closer look.  I never handled their wallet.  I have no idea how one gets a closer look when using a cell phone.  How do you get the right angle to see if they aren't holding it right for you?  I can see this being quite a problem,  along with other obvious ones such as the phone running out of power, etc.



Was thing about this While driving today. Wondering about a clipboard type of hard surface, people could hold their card/phone on it for scanning & you could scan with the other hand?
Would need in situ fine tuning...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Due to a number of clusters on construction sites, one site alone has over 150+ test positive and that is just the trades personnel, not including family members or close contacts. Our Premier gave ALL Construction workers, including builders, Trades personnel, one week to get at least the first dose of a vaccine or look for another job. This was announced last Thursday, so they have until next Friday, the cut off date to get a jab.

I can also foresee this happening if you are seeking unemployment benefits, as it is run by the Government they *can* set their criteria to whatever they please and if you want any sort of government handout you might, just might, have to be fully vaccinated to qualify. As so many businesses are now requiring you to be fully vaccinated, there is a shortage of staff for those qualified businesses, one being working within aged care. That is an absolute _must be_ vaccinated to care for the elderly. So many people quit their jobs including airline staff, as they too are required to be fully vaccinated, including the ground staff (baggage handlers, etc..).

I'm really praying today in the hopes that a rally that was/is organized to happen today, doesn't happen. All it is going to do is set us back, not forward. We still have have at least another 6 weeks lockdown and I don't see us reopening until mid November. So we would have spent the last month of winter and nearly the whole entire 3 months of Spring in lockdown. Christmas this year for me is going to be really quiet.


----------



## arnott

Had to show my vaccine card for the first time today to dine in a restaurant.  I thought they'd just need to scan the QR code, but no!  They ask for photo ID as well!


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Had to show my vaccine card for the first time today to dine in a restaurant.  I thought they'd just need to scan the QR code, but no!  They ask for photo ID as well!


Love that. Too bad there's no quick way for them to tell whether or not the cards are real


----------



## arnott

hermes_lemming said:


> Love that. Too bad there's no quick way for them to tell whether or not the cards are real




It's basically just a QR code I have screenshotted on my phone.  When they scan it they'll know whether it's real.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> I still haven't forgiven them from saying masks didn't work in the very beginning.


+1!


----------



## ildera5

Heartbreaking .. 10 year old child recently died of Covid in province.









						Health officials report COVID-19-related death of child under 10 in Ontario's Waterloo Region
					

A child under the age of 10, who Waterloo Region's medical officer of health said had underlying health conditions, has died due to COVID-19.




					kitchener.ctvnews.ca


----------



## canto bight

Redbirdhermes said:


> I have had jobs where I needed to see a person's ID.  Many times they would just flip open their wallet, and I  always asked them to remove the card from the wallet for me in order to get a closer look.  I never handled their wallet.  I have no idea how one gets a closer look when using a cell phone.  How do you get the right angle to see if they aren't holding it right for you?  I can see this being quite a problem,  along with other obvious ones such as the phone running out of power, etc.



I hope people are kind about it and just let people who need to see their phone see it.  It's not like these people aren't going through enough as it is dealing with the public, they don't need me throwing a fit about a phone that I can sanitize immediately after (a phone covered with germs throughout the day anyway) or a phone they aren't going to steal or otherwise violate.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Every time I've had my vaccine pass checked (which is 2-3 times a day here), I hold the phone with the screen up and the person checking it holds the QR code scanner (if they even bother to scan). Nothing gets touched. If I have to show ID, I hold it, they look at it. Why would anyone need to touch my phone?
It's no problem at all.


----------



## canto bight

QuelleFromage said:


> Every time I've had my vaccine pass checked (which is 2-3 times a day here), I hold the phone with the screen up and the person checking it holds the QR code scanner (if they even bother to scan). Nothing gets touched. If I have to show ID, I hold it, they look at it. Why would anyone need to touch my phone?
> It's no problem at all.



It's not a problem, but QR codes probably aren't available everywhere.  They weren't in my state until a couple of days ago.  Not to mention, not everyone will know how to utilize a QR code.  So I think it is unfortunately inevitable for some.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm sure you've heard about the 3 Texas women who assaulted a hostess in NY when she asked for their vax cards? First this behavior is ridiculous and they should have stayed in Texas if they don't want to be questioned. I hope they throw the legal book at them. Second, see the 3rd photo down? Anyone know where I can purchase the laminated vax card holder? It looks like it has a zip lock closure which would be good for future information or if you want to put the card into a fresh holder.

Edit: I found it. Going to try this. I was going to have it laminated but for future shots that would be a problem. I'm going to order the below holders and see how it works. I've already taken pics of my vax card and also have it uploaded into my Apple wallet, but you guys bring up a good point about not feeling comfortable handing someone your phone or having them touch it. I haven't had to show proof of vaccination yet so will be over prepared for now  



			Amazon.com
		










						Hostess assaulted at NYC restaurant after asking Texas patrons for proof of COVID-19 vaccination
					

New York City requires at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine to dine indoors.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm sure you've heard about the 3 Texas women who assaulted a hostess in NY when she asked for their vax cards? First this behavior is ridiculous and they should have stayed in Texas if they don't want to be questioned. I hope they throw the legal book at them. Second, see the 3rd photo down? Anyone know where I can purchase the laminated vax card holder? It looks like it has a zip lock closure which would be good for future information or if you want to put the card into a fresh holder.
> 
> Edit: I found it. Going to try this. I was going to have it laminated but for future shots that would be a problem. I'm going to order the below holders and see how it works. I've already taken pics of my vax card and also have it uploaded into my Apple wallet, but you guys bring up a good point about not feeling comfortable handing someone your phone or having them touch it. I haven't had to show proof of vaccination yet so will be over prepared for now
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostess assaulted at NYC restaurant after asking Texas patrons for proof of COVID-19 vaccination
> 
> 
> New York City requires at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine to dine indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


Perhaps the lockscreen picture can be the proof of vaxx card,  that way the phone doesn't have to be unlocked.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm sure you've heard about the 3 Texas women who assaulted a hostess in NY when she asked for their vax cards? First this behavior is ridiculous and they should have stayed in Texas if they don't want to be questioned. I hope they throw the legal book at them. Second, see the 3rd photo down? Anyone know where I can purchase the laminated vax card holder? It looks like it has a zip lock closure which would be good for future information or if you want to put the card into a fresh holder.
> 
> URL unfurl="true"]https://www.amazon.com/KEYLION-Horizontal-Waterproof-Resealable-Multiple/dp/B06XVN1HDR/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=laminated+vaccination+card+holder+with+ziplock&qid=1631986243&sr=8-5#customerReviews[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostess assaulted at NYC restaurant after asking Texas patrons for proof of COVID-19 vaccination
> 
> 
> New York City requires at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine to dine indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



OMG! This is utterly DEPLORABLE! I sincerely hope & pray they get the book thrown at them, it's just beyond despicable!

This is one of my biggest fears here, when they start to ask for your vaccination info. It's going to happen here too, people are going to hit and scream and turn savage. I feel for those who have to ask, I feel for their safety as all they are trying to do is there job and earn a living like the rest of us. Not have to go to work and get hit, punched, screamed at, so on.

On another note: I'm also UTTERLY BEYOND DISGUSTED with the way the rally went. Wasn't thousand's of people due to the fact police had locked down all public transport into the City. There were around 700 people who protested in a suburb just before the City and it turned ugly really fast. Police are human too, so to see them get hit, punched and trampled on, causing broken bones and have to be taken to hospital, I was left utterly speechless at the cowardice of those who went. Not "Proud" at all to call myself an Aussie with this deplorable behavior. And those "Builders" who also protested because they had their trailer tearooms taken away from them????? Your trailer tearooms started super spreaders cases???? You cannot Social distance in a cramped trailer tearoom, especially when no-one is wearing a mask and eating and drinking.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Recently my hubby had to see an oral surgeon and I went with him. 
The Doc said that he had gotten tested for antibody before he was vaxxed. He said that for sure he thought he would have the antibody in his system,  but he didn't.  He  believed it was a testament as to how important masking is, since he was seeing many many patients with their mouths open during his practice. 
He said he wore 3 masks at times during the height of Covid last year. 
It was good and reassuring to hear this info re masks from a doctor who looks into people's mouths all day long.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> Had to show my vaccine card for the first time today to dine in a restaurant.  I thought they'd just need to scan the QR code, but no!  They ask for photo ID as well!



Wondered about that actually. Having the vaccination passport or whatever meant nothing if it does not have a legal tie to you personally.


Sunshine mama said:


> Recently my hubby had to see an oral surgeon and I went with him.
> The Doc said that he had gotten tested for antibody before he was vaxxed. He said that for sure he thought he would have the antibody in his system,  but he didn't.  He  believed it was a testament as to how important masking is, since he was seeing many many patients with their mouths open during his practice.
> He said he wore 3 masks at times during the height of Covid last year.
> It was good and reassuring to hear this info re masks from a doctor who looks into people's mouths all day long.



Reassuring! Thank you


arnott said:


> Had to show my vaccine card for the first time today to dine in a restaurant.  I thought they'd just need to scan the QR code, but no!  They ask for photo ID as well!


wondered how that would play out. Having a vaccine passport such as we have is no proof we are the same people on as the document. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Recently my hubby had to see an oral surgeon and I went with him.
> The Doc said that he had gotten tested for antibody before he was vaxxed. He said that for sure he thought he would have the antibody in his system,  but he didn't.  He  believed it was a testament as to how important masking is, since he was seeing many many patients with their mouths open during his practice.
> He said he wore 3 masks at times during the height of Covid last year.
> It was good and reassuring to hear this info re masks from a doctor who looks into people's mouths all day long.



Our dentist’s staff were very well organized too. It was absolutely reassuring. However I’m noticing that medical professionals like dentists are only able to some of the work that was previously routine during a visit. 

Will be at my Doc this week on a different matter. He is the regional coroner. Will be interesting to get his take on the situation.  Typically he reels off the regional statistics etc and risk %.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Went to the vet today. She was double masked and staying the opposite end of the room, checking my pet. We're both vaccinated.  And I'm wearing a mask. In a large room. What on earth does that tell you?

But please carry on. Smh. These people who assault whomever because they're being called out on their choices should most definitely be locked up. I hope the book is thrown at them.

I like to believe there is good in people but the frequency of these incidents makes me wonder at times if the scourge of society is actually winning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have received some very concerning phone calls later this week about my medical exemption. Well, apparently now those that don't want to get vaccinated but are perfectly fine to do so are now going to GP's and asking for medical exemptions. Because I have one I was asked some very uncomfortable questions. They were really, really trying to ask me in an nonjudgmental way and trying to be completely respectful, if I had printed off any copies or shown anyone what it looks like. So of coarse my reply was a firm no because I really haven't had to show it to anyone yet. They were also aware I had received my first jab and my second jab has already been booked. So when I answered all the questions as to why they are asking me, it was because so many people are trying to get medical exemptions. I'm telling you now, here in my state (I don't know about other sates), it's extremely difficult to get one and you have to get it renewed every X weeks/months. Sorry but I'm not going into details about it now (Not that I would have anyway), all this much chaos just to get out of a quick sting in your arm. I would have made a joke about printing off or even taking screenshots to send to people if it wasn't so serious. Just like the Fake Medicare certificate's, Fake passports, which are still in the process of being made and what it will look like. These medical exemptions can sell for up and over $1K. 
I did reassure them that I have a multi shedder, which sheds and cuts both ways, so need to worry, or I could just as easily burn it.

FTLOG! Just go get vaccinated if you are eligible, end of story.


----------



## arnott

Went to the Gym today and had to show them my Vaccine Card and Photo ID!

Here's the sign they have outside Gyms, Restaurants, etc:


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Went to the Gym today and had to show them my Vaccine Card and Photo ID!
> 
> Here's the sign they have outside Gyms, Restaurants, etc:



Are you required to mask while working out?


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm sure you've heard about the 3 Texas women who assaulted a hostess in NY when she asked for their vax cards? First this behavior is ridiculous and they should have stayed in Texas if they don't want to be questioned. I hope they throw the legal book at them. Second, see the 3rd photo down? Anyone know where I can purchase the laminated vax card holder? It looks like it has a zip lock closure which would be good for future information or if you want to put the card into a fresh holder.
> 
> Edit: I found it. Going to try this. I was going to have it laminated but for future shots that would be a problem. I'm going to order the below holders and see how it works. I've already taken pics of my vax card and also have it uploaded into my Apple wallet, but you guys bring up a good point about not feeling comfortable handing someone your phone or having them touch it. I haven't had to show proof of vaccination yet so will be over prepared for now
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostess assaulted at NYC restaurant after asking Texas patrons for proof of COVID-19 vaccination
> 
> 
> New York City requires at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine to dine indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



I got that exact one from Amazon it works well.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m surprised to hear that in Canada you have to show your card wherever you go. I also didn’t know that New York was also requiring people to show them as well until I heard about the restaurant assault. I have my card and the only place I had to show it was my doctors office and that was only because I didn’t remember the dates of my shots.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Are you required to mask while working out?




I went to play Badminton in the gym and we didn't need masks while playing.


----------



## KittyKat65

These are the numbers from the school where I work and my son attends - the bottom row.  Look at those close contacts.  It's ridiculous!  We have Board members walking out of meetings and people being arrested at these Board meetings for disrupting them, screaming "You're all communists.  No masks!!"  Sadly, these people are refusing to mask their kids which means staff is out due to Covid and we are all pulling double duty to fill in the gaps.  Add to this the new TikTok challenge that is destroying school property and a number of students flipping out enough to require sedation and being escorted to hospital by EMS from drug overdoses in the bathrooms (a whole other story) and it's like the lunatics have taken over the asylum.  I want nothing more than to have the district shut us down for a reset.  It is out of control!  I have my booster shot (which I lied to get because...look at those numbers) but this level of ridiculous can not be sustained.  For the record, I live in a middle class area of Texas near Austin.  Nobody believes me because this is so surreal.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I’m surprised to hear that in Canada you have to show your card wherever you go. I also didn’t know that New York was also requiring people to show them as well until I heard about the restaurant assault. I have my card and the only place I had to show it was my doctors office and that was only because I didn’t remember the dates of my shots.




What restaurant assault?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> What restaurant assault?


There was a report that some tourists from Texas assaulted a hostess at a restaurant called Carmines in NYC because they asked for proof of vaccination…


----------



## HauteMama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There was a report that some tourists from Texas assaulted a hostess at a restaurant called Carmines in NYC because they asked for proof of vaccination…



This is upsetting on many levels, but especially because that hostess has NO PART in deciding on the state's, the city's or the restaurant's policy. She is just the poor person who has to enforce it, risking assault for doing so. I find it idiotic for eligible people not to be vaccinated - let alone to travel to a state where they KNEW regulations were tighter than in their home state and then become violent about it - but if they're going to be belligerent, they should realize that the hostesses in restaurants and the clerks in retail stores didn't make the rules.


----------



## arnott

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There was a report that some tourists from Texas assaulted a hostess at a restaurant called Carmines in NYC because they asked for proof of vaccination…




Hope they got jail time.


----------



## pixiejenna

Our state re-enstated the mask mandate. However with a twist in that stores/establishments are not required to enforce the mandate like we were the first time. So if someone wants to be a as$whole and claim a medical exception and not wear one they can. Our first mandate allowed for medical exceptions, then they changed it and said no medical exceptions. Now we get calls from people complaining that they were in the store shopping without masks. Before we’d get calls from people complaining about having to wear masks. We literally can’t win at all. The change in the enforcement of the mask mandate is to prevent retail/restaurants/establishment employees from being assaulted for literally doing their job. I forgot to add the first time around our state made it a felony to assault a worker enforcing the mask mandate. Now because it’s not something we have to enforce it would probably be a lesser charge if we were assaulted. I hope all 3 women involved in this assault in NY are punished to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HauteMama said:


> This is upsetting on many levels, but especially because that hostess has NO PART in deciding on the state's, the city's or the restaurant's policy. She is just the poor person who has to enforce it, risking assault for doing so. I find it idiotic for eligible people not to be vaccinated - let alone to travel to a state where they KNEW regulations were tighter than in their home state and then become violent about it - but if they're going to be belligerent, they should realize that the hostesses in restaurants and the clerks in retail stores didn't make the rules.


I know, i felt so bad for the hostess when I read this. Regardless of vaccination status, people should not behave this way. As you said, they must have known they were going to a city that had these requirements so this was no surprise to them. What is wrong with people these days? They deserve some serious penalties for their behavior. I hope they were at least fined if not put in jail..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arnott said:


> Hope they got jail time.
> Yep!  Or they should have been escorted on a plane back to Texas.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Our state re-enstated the mask mandate. However with a twist in that stores/establishments are not required to enforce the mandate like we were the first time. So if someone wants to be a as$whole and claim a medical exception and not wear one they can. Our first mandate allowed for medical exceptions, then they changed it and said no medical exceptions. Now we get calls from people complaining that they were in the store shopping without masks. Before we’d get calls from people complaining about having to wear masks. We literally can’t win at all. The change in the enforcement of the mask mandate is to prevent retail/restaurants/establishment employees from being assaulted for literally doing their job. I forgot to add the first time around our state made it a felony to assault a worker enforcing the mask mandate. Now because it’s not something we have to enforce it would probably be a lesser charge if we were assaulted. *I hope all 3 women involved in this assault in NY are punished to the fullest extent of the law.*




Wait, it was 3 women at the same time?!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Wait, it was 3 women at the same time?!



Yes 3 women from Texas assilted the hostess checking vaccination. Another poster put up a link to the story, I’m not sure this link will work it’s a few pages back. 





__





						How has Coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle?
					

Hi! To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:  “Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

hermes_lemming said:


> Went to the vet today. She was double masked and staying the opposite end of the room, checking my pet. We're both vaccinated.  And I'm wearing a mask. In a large room. What on earth does that tell you?
> 
> But please carry on. Smh. These people who assault whomever because they're being called out on their choices should most definitely be locked up. I hope the book is thrown at them.
> 
> I like to believe there is good in people but the frequency of these incidents makes me wonder at times if the scourge of society is actually winning.


I don't know if my vet has changed her protocols from last year yet, but all last year the regular vet and the cancer vet never let the humans in. You had to call while in the parking lot and the vet tech would come out and take your pet. And you'd get a call regarding the condition of your pet. My dog underwent chemo last year and I never met the vet. My dog went at least 6 times. Yet I saw my dentist twice last year. Go figure


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> What restaurant assault?


I posted the story. Look at post #9,761


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Perhaps the lockscreen picture can be the proof of vaxx card,  that way the phone doesn't have to be unlocked.


Hi SSSSSSmama! The lock screen picture doesn't stay up for very long. I'm thinking if the vax card holder works out I can put my DL in the back and whoever is checking my status can flip it back and forth to see the card and my ID. Like I said, I haven't been carded yet so I'm just trying to make it easier on myself and them. Hope your doing well and staying safe!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Yes 3 women from Texas assilted the hostess checking vaccination. Another poster put up a link to the story, I’m not sure this link will work it’s a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has Coronavirus impacted your life and your lifestyle?
> 
> 
> Hi! To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:  “Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




Thanks, it worked.


----------



## arnott

So my Dad's brother from the US is coming to spend a few nights with him.  He will have to take a Covid test before coming to Canada, and also another Covid test to get back into the States!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Are you required to mask while working out?


I'm required to wear a mask at all times at my gym, regardless of activity. 

They've also opened all the skylights, windows and keep the doors open. 

I wouldn't have returned if it was a regular closed building.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't know if my vet has changed her protocols from last year yet, but all last year the regular vet and the cancer vet never let the humans in. You had to call while in the parking lot and the vet tech would come out and take your pet. And you'd get a call regarding the condition of your pet. My dog underwent chemo last year and I never met the vet. My dog went at least 6 times. Yet I saw my dentist twice last year. Go figure


Idk. Last year and this they treated one patient at a time, there was no one else in the waiting room and my vet was on the opposite side of a big exam room.

We also unfortunately had to go to the emergency vet earlier this year and there were a few of us in the waiting area but we were all socially spaced apart, etc. In that instance I couldn't go in with my pet and so it was treated without me.


----------



## Coco.lover

Covid has taught me how to save money. I lost my job and then switched careers during the pandemic and I am making more money but I am spending a whole lot less. I just don't have that shopaholic thing anymore. I'm just a lot more cautious with money. If the pandemic hadn't happened I wouldn't have had the courage to go after the career change I had been dreaming about.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Coco.lover said:


> Covid has taught me how to save money. I lost my job and then switched careers during the pandemic and I am making more money but I am spending a whole lot less. I just don't have that shopaholic thing anymore. I'm just a lot more cautious with money. If the pandemic hadn't happened I wouldn't have had the courage to go after the career change I had been dreaming about.


Congratulations on changing careers!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Since the kids started school this year, I’ve been having trouble sleeping past 4:45.  I wake up feeling nervous and not rested.  I’m hoping that eventually I will become use to the idea of my kids being in person.


----------



## nesia69

doloresmia said:


> My covid data - friend’s dad died after 30
> Days in hospital two weeks ago. Another Friend’s mom who was vaccinated and lived in nursing home tested positive but asymptomatic over weekend and today is on ventilator. Three days and they will either look for improvement or decide to pull plug. 6 cases in staff and other residents before it hit B’s mom.


Was your friend’s dad who died after 30 days in hospital vaccinated?


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you. It was a long time coming!


AntiqueShopper said:


> Congratulations on changing careers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Since the kids started school this year, I’ve been having trouble sleeping past 4:45.  I wake up feeling nervous and not rested.  I’m hoping that eventually I will become use to the idea of my kids being in person.


I hope you get back to your comfy routine soon. It must be difficult having kids in person these days.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

doloresmia said:


> My covid data - friend’s dad died after 30
> Days in hospital two weeks ago. Another Friend’s mom who was vaccinated and lived in nursing home tested positive but asymptomatic over weekend and today is on ventilator. Three days and they will either look for improvement or decide to pull plug. 6 cases in staff and other residents before it hit B’s mom.


I hope your friend's mom recovers soon! 
Do you know what vaccine she had, and when?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope you get back to your comfy routine soon. It must be difficult having kids in person these days.


Thank you!    I hope so too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

monet_notthepainter said:


> Going to my first outdoor music festival since 2019. They are only allowing vaccinated people to attend, so I'm hopeful it's relatively safe!


Are masks required?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh my word! I will have to rewatch the news I recorded for our state out of lockdown. It's all so complex and confusing ATM. 

So basically we are not reopening until we hit 80% Double dosed vaccinated people. Which they are predicting is going to be around the end of the first week of November. It *could* still be the the second week of November, no-one knows until we actually reach the 80%.

All I know is when we use the QR scanning our vaccinations shows that the person(s) who is scanning is fully vaccinated and it's up to that Business to police the fully vaccinated and non vaccinated people. It is still in the process and being worked on.

And on top of that, there are still going be restrictions when we do finally DO REOPEN. It's going to be done in stages, it's complex and so confusing. There will be restrictions eased for those who are fully vaccinated when we hit 70%. Again, it's nothing big and nothing to celebrate until we actually fully reopen. All retail stores, restaurant's, beauty, every single business that has had to close won't be open until we reach 80% fully vax and even then there are restrictions on how many people are allowed in and so forth.

I'm just so over this lockdown! If we reopen mid November, which is what a lot of people foresee, we would have spent over ONE full year in lockdown since March 2020????

3 Weeks today (Monday morning here), I get my second jab. I'm just glad it will be done and over with.

*ETA:* My Medical exemption still requires me to wear a mask, it was basically showing proof for why I'm not vaccinated in the case that if I needed to show anyone, I have/had a valid reason.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm required to wear a mask at all times at my gym, regardless of activity.
> 
> They've also opened all the skylights, windows and keep the doors open.
> 
> I wouldn't have returned if it was a regular closed building.


As of October 1 here in my province, you have to be vaccinated to go to the gym, or any exercise facility. You must mask in the common area, show proof of double vaxx, onve inside you can remove your mask should you choose to. The same mandates are in place for restaurants, bars and any non-essentail business.
ETA my friends who own a spin studio had implemented this earlier on their own. Any business can make their own rules and the government will support it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> As of October 1 here in my province, you have to be vaccinated to go to the gym, or any exercise facility. You must mask in the common area, show proof of double vaxx, onve inside you can remove your mask should you choose to. The same mandates are in place for restaurants, bars and any non-essentail business.


Yea no in our area you have to keep the mask on at all times


----------



## pixiejenna

I went to my first concert on 9-11 in two years. It was an outdoor venue but no masks or vaccine proof required. My SIL and I are both vaccinated and we wore k95 masks the whole time and didn’t take them off until we were inside my car and we showered when we got home. So glad I packed a ton of water we were SO thirsty after not drinking anything for a few hours and singing. It was such a good time I really miss concerts so much. It was surprising to see so few people wearing masks in the crowd. My best estimate is maybe 5% wore a mask. It was fully packed and no way to socially distance from others. I was so wishy washy on if it would even happen because of the delta variant picking up pace, but I felt like after Lala proceeded with relatively no issues it was going to happen and not be rescheduled again. We also ate out prior to the concert the first time in over a year eating in a restaurant (mod pizza nothing fancy). It was weird to do because I’ve been getting carry out for so long now. I ate quickly and put my mask back on when I was done, it gave me anxiety to eat inside a restaurant.


----------



## doloresmia

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope your friend's mom recovers soon!
> Do you know what vaccine she had, and when?


Thank you, she is off vent and heart spent and he has been told to expect days or weeks left. Don’t know. Not sure it matters  at least in my opinion 

really horrible time


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> I went to my first concert on 9-11 in two years. It was an outdoor venue but no masks or vaccine proof required. My SIL and I are both vaccinated and we wore k95 masks the whole time and didn’t take them off until we were inside my car and we showered when we got home. So glad I packed a ton of water we were SO thirsty after not drinking anything for a few hours and singing. It was such a good time I really miss concerts so much. It was surprising to see so few people wearing masks in the crowd. My best estimate is maybe 5% wore a mask. It was fully packed and no way to socially distance from others. I was so wishy washy on if it would even happen because of the delta variant picking up pace, but I felt like after Lala proceeded with relatively no issues it was going to happen and not be rescheduled again. We also ate out prior to the concert the first time in over a year eating in a restaurant (mod pizza nothing fancy). It was weird to do because I’ve been getting carry out for so long now. I ate quickly and put my mask back on when I was done, it gave me anxiety to eat inside a restaurant.


I'm glad you enjoyed the concert and wore your mask. 
Indoor dining gives me anxieties  too and it's not worth it for me.


----------



## Coco.lover

Also wanted to say I went to my first concert last month Lady Gaga and Tony Bennett at Radio City and proof of vaccination was required, and masks were not required inside. That was nice. I had my makeup done, so I was able to show that off. It was lovely being able to enjoy a wonderful night


----------



## pixiejenna

Lady Gaga’s jazz show was one last year that issued automatic refunds. I got a email that she’s doing shows this month and October. I wanted to go but didn’t want to spend the money for it I’m very hesitant to spend money now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the concert and wore your mask.
> Indoor dining gives me anxieties  too and it's not worth it for me.


Same. Don't plan to do it while covid is around. The only time I'm in an enclosed space is only because I have to - medical.


----------



## Coco.lover

I'm a MASSIVE Gaga fan. I've seen the her residency in Vegas 9 times. 3 times were the Piano and Jazz and 6 times Enigma. I have tickets for two of the shows next month. When she announced the shows with Tony last month I jumped on it so fast and it ended up being Tony's last live performance.  It's the one thing I am not hesitant about spending money on. Last year I had  tickets for 4 of her  May shows in Vegas and I was crushed when they got cancelled. I think I was more depressed about that then anything else last year. I also have tickets for the Chromatica Ball in Boston. it was supposed to happen last year, then it was going to be this summer and now 2022. I 100% curbed my spending when it comes to material goods. But Lady Gaga is still my weakness. If you ever go DM me I love meeting Little Monsters. 


pixiejenna said:


> Lady Gaga’s jazz show was one last year that issued automatic refunds. I got a email that she’s doing shows this month and October. I wanted to go but didn’t want to spend the money for it I’m very hesitant to spend money now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

So Chris Rock has it despite getting j&j. Makes you wonder what will happen to the 800 attendees for the Emma's yesterday since they were sealed in a tent. 

This is why I'm reluctant for crowds


----------



## Coach Superfan

Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?

I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?


I know 4 people who are not vaccinated.  We just don't discuss it and I pray they don't die.  That's what I do.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?


I don't ask. I don't tell. The friends and family that I'm close to already knows my views are basically the same before covid hit. And I just recently had a relative that kept telling me how I was missed at a gathering indoors and the  majority of people was unmasked. I don't discuss vaccine, mandates, masks, etc... We talk about other subjects away from this pandemic.


----------



## Swanky

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?



No, unless someone is offensive towards me, I don't change how I treat others that don't share my personal decisions.  
If someone disrespects my personal choices then sure, I'd pull away.  This goes for everything - politics, religion, vaxx, etc. . .
I don't try and change other's opinions and I don't appreciate anyone badgering me on mine.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Sunshine mama said:


> Are masks required?



No, only proof of vaccine or negative covid test. People close to the outdoor stages were shoulder to shoulder but I sat far back with enough area to spread out/social distance. My only concern is that walking to and from the difference stages was very crowded.


----------



## hermes_lemming

monet_notthepainter said:


> No, only proof of vaccine or negative covid test. People close to the outdoor stages were shoulder to shoulder but I sat far back with enough area to spread out/social distance. My only concern is that walking to and from the difference stages was very crowded.


Yea you're exposed to a potential huge viral load with the crowds. That's how the ER doctor got sick. Outdoor stage and large crowds


----------



## Coach Superfan

mzbaglady1 said:


> I don't ask. I don't tell. The friends and family that I'm close to already knows my views are basically the same before covid hit. And I just recently had a relative that kept telling me how I was missed at a gathering indoors and the  majority of people was unmasked. I don't discuss vaccine, mandates, masks, etc... We talk about other subjects away from this pandemic.





Swanky said:


> No, unless someone is offensive towards me, I don't change how I treat others that don't share my personal decisions.
> If someone disrespects my personal choices then sure, I'd pull away.  This goes for everything - politics, religion, vaxx, etc. . .
> I don't try and change other's opinions and I don't appreciate anyone badgering me on mine.



yes, same. 

It just so happens that the subject came up (separate times for different friends). I try to be careful not to badger or be argumentative with my friends when we have differing opinions on things so I simply responded that I am concerned for their health (without stating any reasons for why I disagree b/c I'm sure they've heard it all by now). Not sure if it's all in my head but now it seems like interaction w/ her is less frequent and her responses are terse. it's just a weird vibe and I don't like confrontation (thus why I try not to be argumentative).


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea you're exposed to a potential huge viral load with the crowds. That's how the ER doctor got sick. Outdoor stage and large crowds


My daughter had a chance to go to a free baseball game,  but she decided not to due to this exact scenario and reason.


----------



## canto bight

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?



I have, but these relationships were strained before the vaccine because of either COVID denial or just the blatant disrespect for other humans that are different from them that was displayed over the last few years.

I can't be friends with someone whose principals differ so radically from my own.


----------



## lulu212121

canto bight said:


> I have, but these relationships were strained before the vaccine because of either COVID denial or just the blatant disrespect for other humans that are different from them that was displayed over the last few years.
> 
> I can't be friends with someone whose principals differ so radically from my own.


Were they really ever your friends?


----------



## lulu212121

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?


I haven't experienced any of this within my group of friends or even family. We all may have opinions and have shared them but no one is bringing up that anyone be ostracized because of their views. I can't imagine having to do a litmus test on all acquaintances. I think that would make a very small circle of people to associate with.


----------



## Coco.lover

I only have 1 friend who didn't get it because she has "natural immunity" her whole family got it except her and her husband. I think it was her husband who convinced her not to get it and he works in healthcare. What shocked me was that both had covid and he was in terrible shape for almost a month. He also said he would quit his job if they mandated the vaccine. I dont live close to her anymore but I already avoided talking about politics with her. She always thought I was too liberal. 


Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?


----------



## canto bight

lulu212121 said:


> Were they really ever your friends?



Yes, until I discovered that we were no longer compatible.


----------



## HauteMama

canto bight said:


> Yes, until I discovered that we were no longer compatible.


Agreed. I work with several people I considered friends, but I find myself shocked by their response to the pandemic. I teach, and I have coworkers who parrot misinformation about the vaccination causing sterility, etc. I find myself angry that people I thought were rational and educated are not.

Worse yet, our district doesn't mandate masks, so who wears them? Mostly the people who were vaccinated. We (I am among the mask wearers) wear them because we know that while we are less likely to become infected and less likely to pass it on if we do, it is still possible. 

Those who have not been vaccinated and spout misinformation? They don't wear masks, risking themselves and the young students who are too young to be vaccinated. It just seems reckless to me; I thought they were different people before this.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?


For me it’s actually more opposition to wearing masks….


----------



## canto bight

HauteMama said:


> Agreed. I work with several people I considered friends, but I find myself shocked by their response to the pandemic. I teach, and I have coworkers who parrot misinformation about the vaccination causing sterility, etc. I find myself angry that people I thought were rational and educated are not.
> 
> Worse yet, our district doesn't mandate masks, so who wears them? Mostly the people who were vaccinated. We (I am among the mask wearers) wear them because we know that while we are less likely to become infected and less likely to pass it on if we do, it is still possible.
> 
> Those who have not been vaccinated and spout misinformation? They don't wear masks, risking themselves and the young students who are too young to be vaccinated. It just seems reckless to me; I thought they were different people before this.



It's kind of heartbreaking.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LemonDrop

we had a friend of over 30 years come visit. I just assumed he was vaccinated. During conversation I realized he wasn't. I was so shocked. I am so stressed for him. He is late 40s with 2 kids under 10. He's not even anti vax. He says he has just been working from home and in his own little bubble. I really really really don't understand people like this.


----------



## jellyv

LemonDrop said:


> we had a friend of over 30 years come visit. I just assumed he was vaccinated. During conversation I realized he wasn't. I was so shocked. I am so stressed for him. He is late 40s with 2 kids under 10. He's not even anti vax. He says he has just been working from home and in his own little bubble. I really really really don't understand people like this.


His "logic" is... fascinating. In his own little bubble_ but _he goes to visit friends (maybe not just you?) whose vax status he doesn't know and doesn't seem to care to know. Hence no bubble, obviously.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I just read an article about a couple who were asked to leave a restaurant in Texas because they WERE wearing a mask and the restaurant had a no mask policy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just read an article about a couple who were asked to leave a restaurant in Texas because they WERE wearing a mask and the restaurant had a no mask policy.


I'm sooooo glad I don't live in Texas or Florida. No offense to anyone who does. I would be so stressed all the time if I did live there.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm sooooo glad I don't live in Texas or Florida. No offense to anyone who does. I would be so stressed all the time if I did live there.


I can’t even imagine. I feel my state is mostly rational with Covid and protocols and my county has a mask mandate and I find most comply. I’ve never had an issue with anyone about wearing a mask…


----------



## Swanky

I live in TX and have never seen anyone freak out about those choosing to mask. 
I do know people that have been verbally assaulted for not wearing a mask, one is a good friend and she was outside!


----------



## Coco.lover

The Lady Gaga concert I went to last month in NY was vaccine required in front of Radio city there were rioters. Anti vaxx and anti mask people. NONE of them had tickets to the show, so why were they complaining about it? I walked by screaming THANK YOU PFIZER!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Since the proof of vaccination for indoor dinning I have went into several different restaurants outside of the mandate area and no questions asked. One restaurant most of the employees was unmasked and I walked back out. The times I'm going in is during miday hours between 1 and 3pm and the restaurants are practically empty. There's a story about restaurants in the mandate area's that a large amount of restaurants not enforcing the mandates. I'm sure fines will be given out soon.


----------



## pixiejenna

Coco.lover said:


> I'm a MASSIVE Gaga fan. I've seen the her residency in Vegas 9 times. 3 times were the Piano and Jazz and 6 times Enigma. I have tickets for two of the shows next month. When she announced the shows with Tony last month I jumped on it so fast and it ended up being Tony's last live performance.  It's the one thing I am not hesitant about spending money on. Last year I had  tickets for 4 of her  May shows in Vegas and I was crushed when they got cancelled. I think I was more depressed about that then anything else last year. I also have tickets for the Chromatica Ball in Boston. it was supposed to happen last year, then it was going to be this summer and now 2022. I 100% curbed my spending when it comes to material goods. But Lady Gaga is still my weakness. If you ever go DM me I love meeting Little Monsters.



We saw Enigma opening night it was awesome and a handful of other celebs were there opening night too but the only one I remember was katy perry. I normally have no problem spending money on experiences but with how the past year has been I;ve been paying my father’s mortgage so I’m probably the most conservative financially I;ve ever been in my life now I hope by next year things will ease up a bit financially. I will DM you when I;m able to buy tickets again.


----------



## LavenderIce

Coach Superfan said:


> Who here has experienced strained relationships due to opposing views on the vaccine?
> 
> I only have a few friends who have not gotten the vaccine. The reasons don't matter (not medical) and I'm past the point of trying to convince them so for the most part we don't discuss this. It is frustrating to me but also seems to strain other parts of our relationship in at least one friend to where I second guess myself on whether to reach out about random things that pre-pandemic I wouldn't think twice. What do you do in this situation?



It is a difficult conversation to have. Just be up front about it. I had a friend who I was avoiding for months because of her (lack of) vaccine status. She confronted me stating she was not going to change her mind and when I told her I was not comfortable spending time with her, she cut me off her life. She accused me of passing judgment on her. Deleted me from her contacts, group chats and blocked me on IG. As an ICU RN, I see the worst of the worst. She and her family have every risk factor associated (obesity, heart disease, diabetes) with severe disease. I told her it hurts me she won't take that extra layer of protection. I am sad about it, but in a way I'm relieved. I'd rather not have someone that smug and petty in my life.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> It is a difficult conversation to have. Just be up front about it. I had a friend who I was avoiding for months because of her (lack of) vaccine status. She confronted me stating she was not going to change her mind and when I told her I was not comfortable spending time with her, she cut me off her life. She accused me of passing judgment on her. Deleted me from her contacts, group chats and blocked me on IG. As an ICU RN, I see the worst of the worst. She and her family have every risk factor associated (obesity, heart disease, diabetes) with severe disease. I told her it hurts me she won't take that extra layer of protection. I am sad about it, but in a way I'm relieved. I'd rather not have someone that smug and petty in my life.


I'm sorry this happened to you but it's sounds like you're better off without her


----------



## serybrazil

No impact here, my husband and I are homebodies anyway...we go out on date nights occasionally (anniversaries etc) we arent vaxxed yet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just read all the prayers requests from a church I used to attend during non covid times,   and I was flabbergasted to find out the people who got covid and were on ventilators! One person is in a really bad condition right now. (Most I found out are not vaccinated) 
I was really surprised to find this out, as I used to think they were reasonable people.
And what upsets me the most is that this one person who is in really bad condition right now is married to a woman who finally was beginning to have a normal life after being married to this man. She had had a terrible 1st marriage, and she seemed so happy in this marriage. I hope he pulls through. 
And another person I respected so much is going through after covid brain fog. Soooo unnecessary IMO. And so sad!


----------



## Chagall

If people want to be around me I ask if they are fully vaccinated. We are in the fourth wave of the pandemic. If we don’t look after ourselves, nobody else will. So far I have not found anyone to be offended by the question.


----------



## Coach Superfan

LavenderIce said:


> It is a difficult conversation to have. Just be up front about it. I had a friend who I was avoiding for months because of her (lack of) vaccine status. She confronted me stating she was not going to change her mind and when I told her I was not comfortable spending time with her, she cut me off her life. She accused me of passing judgment on her. Deleted me from her contacts, group chats and blocked me on IG. As an ICU RN, I see the worst of the worst. She and her family have every risk factor associated (obesity, heart disease, diabetes) with severe disease. I told her it hurts me she won't take that extra layer of protection. I am sad about it, but in a way I'm relieved. I'd rather not have someone that smug and petty in my life.


So sorry that you went through this experience. I'm sure it felt miserable as it was happening, but with what you've seen during this pandemic, who has time for that. 

Thank you for your diligent work. I saw a viral video an ICU nurse posted with just a blacked out screen and all you hear is the beeps of the ventilators and the sounds they make when the patients stop breathing. I've never thought about your job from that perspective and I can't imagine the toll it can take.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Coach Superfan

serybrazil said:


> No impact here, my husband and I are homebodies anyway...we go out on date nights occasionally (anniversaries etc) we arent vaxxed yet.



For the most part a lot of us are very fortunate we haven't gotten infected. I'm a homebody too, but with kids who are attending school in person and too young to get the Covid vaccine, we aren't willing to risk it. Please consider whether it is safe for you to receive the vaccine as this virus does not care how much of a homebody anyone is or how healthy we are


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can’t even imagine. I feel my state is mostly rational with Covid and protocols and my county has a mask mandate and I find most comply. I’ve never had an issue with anyone about wearing a mask…


My county and city is mostly good with masks too. I have seen 2 people on different ocassions with no masks on in a store in the past 2 months and I look around and nobody is caring. So rather than cause a fuss I head to the other end of the store if I'm not done shopping. I do see a few people every time I shop at Costco with their noses hanging out of the masks which drives me nuts but again I try to get far away from them. Every now and then I see someone wearing a clear face shield with no mask! This bugs me, because they seem to think they are in compliance but in fact they might as wear nothing if it doesn't include a mask.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh my word! It's just down right nasty here ATM.

As the Government made it mandate for those who work in the Construction industry, building and tradies, ALL have to be vaccinated. The had to last week for those who hadn't yet received a first jab to get one or find another job. 2 Days straight now the antivaxxers and I'm talking about the really wacky ones, have rioted in and around the city. So much chaos and mayhem trying to break the Construction Union windows, throwing flares and anything else they can throw and the language that is used, my goodness!  They were given a Choice, either get vaccinated or find another job as so many constructions sites have had super spreaders cases, and so many sites were NOT complying with the covid health orders. Now those that didn't want to get a jab are now out of a job and because they have been so violent in their rallies, our Premier stepped in and and banned all construction work for 2 weeks. They interviewed some that are fully vaccinated and they are devastated that they have no income now for 2 weeks all because of those selfish extreme antivaxxers!

Just wait until we reopen and those not vaccinated won't be allowed to go into many stores and absolutely no indoor or outdoor venue's. It's going to get really, really, nasty. I'm not looking forward to having to witness it because it's bound to happen.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

canto bight said:


> I have, but these relationships were strained before the vaccine because of either COVID denial or just the blatant disrespect for other humans that are different from them that was displayed over the last few years.
> 
> I can't be friends with someone whose principals differ so radically from my own.



There seems to be quite a bit of overlap in those two groups.



Swanky said:


> I live in TX and have never seen anyone freak out about those choosing to mask.
> I do know people that have been verbally assaulted for not wearing a mask, one is a good friend and she was outside!











						Couple was kicked out of Texas restaurant for wearing masks to protect at-risk son
					

Natalie Wester and her husband wore masks inside a Texas restaurant to protect their newborn son who has cystic fibrosis — so the owner kicked them out.




					www.today.com
				












						Texas School Requires Police Security After Anti-Maskers Harass Student
					

At least 108 of Texas' 1,247 public school districts have mask mandates. However, those schools represent at least over 10 percent of the state's total student body.




					www.newsweek.com
				






			https://www.star-telegram.com/news/coronavirus/article254075223.html


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

pixiejenna said:


> I’m surprised to hear that in Canada you have to show your card wherever you go. I also didn’t know that New York was also requiring people to show them as well until I heard about the restaurant assault. I have my card and the only place I had to show it was my doctors office and that was only because I didn’t remember the dates of my shots.


Probably not all Canada. We did not have to show anything at the local polling station but did have our vac printouts with us. 

The polling station building was huge & airy with all the doors wide open in a rural area. 

Haven't had to show my certificate anywhere yet.  Think it may depend on the current infection rate in the area.


----------



## TC1

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Probably not all Canada. We did not have to show anything at the local polling station but did have our vac printouts with us.
> 
> The polling station building was huge & airy with all the doors wide open in a rural area.
> 
> Haven't had to show my certificate anywhere yet.  Think it may depend on the current infection rate in the area.


I believe nearly every province now has either implemented or have a date set for proof of vaccination to be shown at any non-essential business. Ours here in Sask is Oct 1/21. Elections Canada had stated that no proof of vaccine would be required to vote but mandatory masks.


----------



## LemonDrop

I go to a website that serves as a warning to anti vaxxers. They will post stories, obituaries, and Facebook posts of those who have passed. In the last 24 hours there have been 4 married couples show up. FOUR!!! All in 30's-50's. it is so sad.


----------



## canto bight

LemonDrop said:


> I go to a website that serves as a warning to anti vaxxers. They will post stories, obituaries, and Facebook posts of those who have passed. In the last 24 hours there have been 4 married couples show up. FOUR!!! All in 30's-50's. it is so sad.



I read an article earlier today that described 20 married couples who all died of COVID, many on the same day as their partner.  These people orphaned 39 children total.  My dad always said that having convictions is expensive.  Too bad the price of being unvaccinated can be your life and completely destroying the lives of those who love and depend on you.


----------



## Swanky

I see the post and news  just giving my personal, real life experience and observations here 
In fact one of the wife’s quotes is
“"You know, I've never been told that before, especially not in Texas. It's usually like the opposite way around," she said.”

Which reflects my experience here.  This story doesn’t represent Texas.



OriginalBalenciaga said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of overlap in those two groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple was kicked out of Texas restaurant for wearing masks to protect at-risk son
> 
> 
> Natalie Wester and her husband wore masks inside a Texas restaurant to protect their newborn son who has cystic fibrosis — so the owner kicked them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.today.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas School Requires Police Security After Anti-Maskers Harass Student
> 
> 
> At least 108 of Texas' 1,247 public school districts have mask mandates. However, those schools represent at least over 10 percent of the state's total student body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.star-telegram.com/news/coronavirus/article254075223.html


----------



## LemonDrop

I think the restaurant owner is nuts. A little off his rocker. Or maybe just a complete d$$$. But what is up with these people taking an immune compromised 4 month old out to a restaurant during a pandemic?? It's not like it's for the kid. Seems so selfish.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> I think the restaurant owner is nuts. A little off his rocker. Or maybe just a complete d$$$. But what is up with these people taking an immune compromised 4 month old out to a restaurant during a pandemic?? It's not like it's for the kid. Seems so selfish.


The child wasn’t with them…the article stated it was a date night with friends and her mom was watching the son….


----------



## LemonDrop

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The child wasn’t with them…the article stated it was a date night with friends and her mom was watching the son….


 I guess I am the one reading headlines and commenting without reading the article.   I guess we all gotta be the doofus sometime.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> I guess I am the one reading headlines and commenting without reading the article.   I guess we all gotta be the doofus sometime.


No worries and you’re not a doofus at all.!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

It's also crazy that they should have to justify wanting to wear a mask!   

I know people on tpf seem to disparage anything "woke" but I am so grateful to live in a community that cares about other people. Imagine banning masks because of politics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi SSSSSSmama! The lock screen picture doesn't stay up for very long. I'm thinking if the vax card holder works out I can put my DL in the back and whoever is checking my status can flip it back and forth to see the card and my ID. Like I said, I haven't been carded yet so I'm just trying to make it easier on myself and them. Hope your doing well and staying safe!


I see. Yeah.  I think the ID card holder might be a better option.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

TC1 said:


> I believe nearly every province now has either implemented or have a date set for proof of vaccination to be shown at any non-essential business. Ours here in Sask is Oct 1/21. Elections Canada had stated that no proof of vaccine would be required to vote but mandatory masks.



Yes, you are right. No one has yet asked anywhere. And we have been buzzing around a bit  trying to catchup.

Get the feeling in our sparsely populated area it’s not taken too seriously.


TC1 said:


> I believe nearly every province now has either implemented or have a date set for proof of vaccination to be shown at any non-essential business. Ours here in Sask is Oct 1/21. Elections Canada had stated that no proof of vaccine would be required to vote but mandatory masks.



Yes masks were available if you didn’t have your own. 

It would have been undemocratic imo to bar unvaccinated voters. Not every one is in a position to get their shots for any number of reasons.


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> I think the restaurant owner is nuts. A little off his rocker. Or maybe just a complete d$$$. But what is up with these people taking an immune compromised 4 month old out to a restaurant during a pandemic?? It's not like it's for the kid. Seems so selfish.


I think some places that have the "if you're masked and vaccinated you're not welcome" schtick going...it's a business ploy. Word spreads that you have taken that stance in the media and then all sorts of like minded people go out and support them. It's marketing.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

maris.crane said:


> I'm sorry. If you're Canadian, you've been inundated with both the 2020 Election in the States,_ and_ the push by Elections Canada to have people vote via mail-in ballot. If you were truly immunocompromised, or unable to be vaccinated, or unwilling or unable to wait in line and vote in person there were avenues provided.
> 
> Unpopular opinion but I'm at the point if you are totally unvaccinated yet still insisted in showing up in person to the polls, I'm assuming you were voting for the Mad Max Candidate and my patience has worn thin.



JMO but I don’t think anyone was ready for this. All sorts of standard processes have had to be tweaked for all sorts of reasons. 

We tried several times to register online. My husband succeeded twice with his request for an mail in ballot. Both times the return envelope was sealed on arrival. After the second time he gave up and we went in person.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

maris.crane said:


> I'm sorry. If you're Canadian, you've been inundated with both the 2020 Election in the States,_ and_ the push by Elections Canada to have people vote via mail-in ballot. If you were truly immunocompromised, or unable to be vaccinated, or unwilling or unable to wait in line and vote in person there were avenues provided.
> 
> (Though I am noting Elections Canada could've done better.)
> 
> Unpopular opinion but I'm at the point if you are totally unvaccinated yet still insisted in showing up in person to the polls, I'm assuming you were voting for the Mad Max Candidate and my patience has worn thin.











						Impact of immunosuppressants on COVID-19 vaccine response
					

Dr Daniel Streetman considers whether immunosuppressants can reduce the response to COVID-19 vaccines




					www.pharmatimes.com


----------



## maris.crane

Cheddar Cheese said:


> *JMO but I don’t think anyone was ready for this*. All sorts of standard processes have had to be tweaked for all sorts of reasons.
> 
> We tried several times to register online. My husband succeeded twice with his request for an mail in ballot. Both times the return envelope was sealed on arrival. After the second time he gave up and we went in person.






			
				maris.crane said:
			
		

> (Though I am noting Elections Canada could've done better.)



Hence my point that Elections Canada _could've_ done a better job at the logistics. However: I surely suspect at least one Federal candidate on the ballot and his political party had expected to call an election in this_ general time frame_ and such it's been in the works; we just had the unfortunate luck of this election running into a worldwide pandemic.

I'm not sure what an article about being immunocompromised really has to do with my point? We had advance polling stations if you wished to vote during quieter hours. We had mail in ballots. Avenues were provided and while these definitely were not perfect, there's nothing undemocratic IMHO about losing privileges like voting* in person*, when you don't play fair and do your part as a citizen by getting vaxxed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh Lord help us! We are all appalled and utterly disgusted with yet another rally yesterday. Less constructions workers and more antivaxxers and anti lock-downers.

Of all the places, they choose The Shrine of Remembrance???? This is a sacred site for all of our fallen solders, SO disrespectable! No words, just no words. 

Link: https://www.theguardian.com/austral...urne-streets-to-prevent-third-day-of-protests

Another: https://www.sbs.com.au/news/a-disgr...embrance/f32d9494-fd67-47d7-949b-d1fc3dcc1301

And on top of that, at approximately 9.15am Wednesday morning (Yesterday morning), we were hit with a 5.9-magnitude Earthquake! It was so scary watching everything shake, it even made my car alarms go off! I grabbed my beloved furbaby and bolted outside! 

Link: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/22/world/australia/earthquake-melbourne.html

Having to hear and see daily riots and now after tremors/aftershocks we have to look forward to, Lockdown fatigue is really getting to me. I cannot do anything or even go anywhere, it's all so darn depressing.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh Lord help us! We are all appalled and utterly disgusted with yet another rally yesterday. Less constructions workers and more antivaxxers and anti lock-downers.
> 
> Of all the places, they choose The Shrine of Remembrance???? This is a sacred site for all of our fallen solders, SO disrespectable! No words, just no words.
> 
> Link: https://www.theguardian.com/austral...urne-streets-to-prevent-third-day-of-protests
> 
> Another: https://www.sbs.com.au/news/a-disgr...embrance/f32d9494-fd67-47d7-949b-d1fc3dcc1301
> 
> And on top of that, at approximately 9.15am Wednesday morning (Yesterday morning), we were hit with a 5.9-magnitude Earthquake! It was so scary watching everything shake, it even made my car alarms go off! I grabbed my beloved furbaby and bolted outside!
> 
> Link: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/22/world/australia/earthquake-melbourne.html
> 
> Having to hear and see daily riots and now after tremors/aftershocks we have to look forward to, Lockdown fatigue is really getting to me. I cannot do anything or even go anywhere, it's all so darn depressing.


 So so sorry you have to go through this right now!

Can you stay safe in place?
This is unbelievable behaviour when a country needs to pull together and help each other. 

Starting to think some people just have to vent their frustration regardless, rather than calm down and work on the next step.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh Lord help us! We are all appalled and utterly disgusted with yet another rally yesterday. Less constructions workers and more antivaxxers and anti lock-downers.
> 
> Of all the places, they choose The Shrine of Remembrance???? This is a sacred site for all of our fallen solders, SO disrespectable! No words, just no words.
> 
> Link: https://www.theguardian.com/austral...urne-streets-to-prevent-third-day-of-protests
> 
> Another: https://www.sbs.com.au/news/a-disgr...embrance/f32d9494-fd67-47d7-949b-d1fc3dcc1301
> 
> And on top of that, at approximately 9.15am Wednesday morning (Yesterday morning), we were hit with a 5.9-magnitude Earthquake! It was so scary watching everything shake, it even made my car alarms go off! I grabbed my beloved furbaby and bolted outside!
> 
> Link: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/22/world/australia/earthquake-melbourne.html
> 
> Having to hear and see daily riots and now after tremors/aftershocks we have to look forward to, Lockdown fatigue is really getting to me. I cannot do anything or even go anywhere, it's all so darn depressing.



It sounds awful. Sending you big hugs from NI and hope all starts to improve soon...


----------



## Chanbal

Can't wait for this virus to become weaker… 

_The woman who created the Oxford vaccine has said *Covid is unlikely to mutate into a much deadlier variant and will eventually just cause the common cold*.

Professor Dame Sarah Gilbert said 'there aren't very many places for the virus to go to have something that will evade immunity but still be a really infectious virus'.

She said viruses tend to 'become less virulent as they circulate' through the population, adding: 'There is no reason to think we will have a more virulent version of Sars-CoV-2'.

Dame Sarah said the virus which causes Covid-19 will eventually become like the coronaviruses which circulate widely and cause the common cold. _









						Vaccine pioneer says virus will get weaker all the time
					

Professor Dame Sarah Gilbert, the woman who created the Oxford vaccine, has said Covid is unlikely to mutate into a much deadlier variant and will eventually just cause the common cold.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> Can't wait for this virus to become weaker…
> 
> _The woman who created the Oxford vaccine has said *Covid is unlikely to mutate into a much deadlier variant and will eventually just cause the common cold*.
> 
> Professor Dame Sarah Gilbert said 'there aren't very many places for the virus to go to have something that will evade immunity but still be a really infectious virus'.
> 
> She said viruses tend to 'become less virulent as they circulate' through the population, adding: 'There is no reason to think we will have a more virulent version of Sars-CoV-2'.
> 
> Dame Sarah said the virus which causes Covid-19 will eventually become like the coronaviruses which circulate widely and cause the common cold. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccine pioneer says virus will get weaker all the time
> 
> 
> Professor Dame Sarah Gilbert, the woman who created the Oxford vaccine, has said Covid is unlikely to mutate into a much deadlier variant and will eventually just cause the common cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


When is this going to happen because the strain that circulated last winter is the uglier cousin of what came out in spring of 2020. And delta is the Medusa version of last winter


----------



## mzbaglady1

Has anyone starting to hear that flu season is supposed to be bad this year? I believe the reason is because of low infection rates, closures, social distancing, mask wearing from last year. Now that most of these safety mandates have eased the infection rates are going to be quite high if people don't vaccinate for the flu.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Has anyone starting to hear that flu season is supposed to be bad this year? I believe the reason is because of low infection rates, closures, social distancing, mask wearing from last year. Now that most of these safety mandates have eased the infection rates are going to be quite high if people don't vaccinate for the flu.


Yep heard that because people suffer from lockdown fatigue and just going prepandemic full throttle, adios to caution.


----------



## canto bight

Has anyone else had a difficult time with "re-entering" the world?

Since March 2020, my only in-person social activities outside of my very small COVID bubble and work has been hanging out outside with my godchildren and their parents twice and a socially distanced outdoor picnic with friends about a year ago.  

No restaurants, movies, shows, parties, or anything else until last Saturday night when I went to a brewery to see a friend's band play in a fairly socially distance atmosphere.  They were amazing and I had a good time, but the entire time I was anxious and it drained my battery very quickly.  All day on Sunday, I was very on edge and afraid that I was getting sick (it was all in my head). 

I don't think I am ready to be a part of the world again yet.  I'm not sure if I ever will be at this rate.  

Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## QuelleFromage

canto bight said:


> Has anyone else had a difficult time with "re-entering" the world?
> 
> Since March 2020, my only in-person social activities outside of my very small COVID bubble and work has been hanging out outside with my godchildren and their parents twice and a socially distanced outdoor picnic with friends about a year ago.
> 
> No restaurants, movies, shows, parties, or anything else until last Saturday night when I went to a brewery to see a friend's band play in a fairly socially distance atmosphere.  They were amazing and I had a good time, but the entire time I was anxious and it drained my battery very quickly.  All day on Sunday, I was very on edge and afraid that I was getting sick (it was all in my head).
> 
> I don't think I am ready to be a part of the world again yet.  I'm not sure if I ever will be at this rate.
> 
> Has anyone else felt this way?


Absolutely, and I have family members who have literally panicked (full blown attacks) while out in relatively cautious social situations.

It's understandable...we all need time to adjust. I am trying to take it in baby steps....a few dinners out, then a party....slowly


----------



## Chanbal

hermes_lemming said:


> When is this going to happen because the strain that circulated last winter is the uglier cousin of what came out in spring of 2020. And delta is the Medusa version of last winter


We live in tough times, so I just want to keep some optimism… Here is one more article that may answer part of your question.









						Moderna chief executive sees pandemic over in a year - newspaper
					

Moderna Inc Chief Executive Stéphane Bancel thinks the coronavirus pandemic could be over in a year as increased vaccine production ensures global supplies, he told the Swiss newspaper Neue Zuercher Zeitung.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## canto bight

QuelleFromage said:


> Absolutely, and I have family members who have literally panicked (full blown attacks) while out in relatively cautious social situations.
> 
> It's understandable...we all need time to adjust. I am trying to take it in baby steps....a few dinners out, then a party....slowly



Thank you!  I will try to be patient with myself.


----------



## etoile de mer

canto bight said:


> Has anyone else had a difficult time with "re-entering" the world?
> 
> Since March 2020, my only in-person social activities outside of my very small COVID bubble and work has been hanging out outside with my godchildren and their parents twice and a socially distanced outdoor picnic with friends about a year ago.
> 
> No restaurants, movies, shows, parties, or anything else until last Saturday night when I went to a brewery to see a friend's band play in a fairly socially distance atmosphere.  They were amazing and I had a good time, but the entire time I was anxious and it drained my battery very quickly.  All day on Sunday, I was very on edge and afraid that I was getting sick (it was all in my head).
> 
> I don't think I am ready to be a part of the world again yet.  I'm not sure if I ever will be at this rate.
> 
> Has anyone else felt this way?



I completely understand!  I think many (including myself) feel anxiety about how and when to resume various activities.



QuelleFromage said:


> Absolutely, and I have family members who have literally panicked (full blown attacks) while out in relatively cautious social situations.
> 
> It's understandable...we all need time to adjust. I am trying to take it in baby steps....a few dinners out, then a party....slowly



Yes, exactly, baby steps, and everyone likely needs to go at whatever pace feels best for them. I'm also okay taking things slowly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh heaven help us! This is seriously getting to the point were the antivaxxers' and anti-lock downers are holding nothing back. I mean, urinating at and around The Shrine of Remembrance, beer cans/bottles, cigarette butts put out into the walls, just desecrated a scared site. No shame AT ALL. Watching veterans openly cry due to this behavior and them asking them to "Please" leave, they were begging them, left me heart broken. 

Yesterday (Thursday here) they were at it again, spitting, using offense language and throwing objects at the Nurses/People who are giving the vaccination to people. They had to close down 3 state hubs due to this disgusting animalist behavior. 


Now the government has made it mandatory for all State run Schools, all the Teachers have to be fully vaccinated by November (they did state a certain date, but I cannot remember right now), before they allow back to School learning. 

Have had some aftershocks already, but nothing as scary as the actual earthquake. Fingers crossed! XX


----------



## pixiejenna

I really like the idea of the worst being over in a year. It’s only been a year going on two but feels much much longer.


@canto bight I feel like your reaction is normal. I‘ve worked the whole time (retail) outside of that and basic need shopping/getting carry out I don’t do much anymore. Due to working the new “normal” doesn’t really phase me because it’s just habit for me. Last year I went to Michigan avenue for my birthday and left after maybe a hour and a half it was not fun and half of the stores were still closed or boarded up from the rioting. It also brought up new anxieties that I don’t have to think about living in the suburbs like using shared elevators that made me uncomfortable. This year my two big outings this year have been a baby shower and a outdoor concert (and eating inside a restaurant for the first time in over a year before the concert).

The baby shower was for a coworker and my and a few coworkers went we were vaccinated and sat together. We we’re unmasked but I felt uneasy about it. I figured that most of the people in their families most likely all had covid because the mom to be had it twice last year, so if she had it twice the kids and extended family were all already exposed/sick with it as well. So I felt somewhat safe in that the majority of people there most likely already had covid so the likelihood of catching it there was minimal. I did have anxiety for two weeks after expecting to start showing symptoms of covid. 

I went to a outdoor concert almost 2 weeks ago and we ate in a restaurant prior to going to it. I felt uneasy about eating inside a restaurant and ate quickly and put my mask on when I was done. The concert was outdoors but both of us still wore k95 masks the whole time, put them on prior to leaving the car and didn’t remove them until we were back into the car. The concert itself was amazing and made me miss concerts so much. At best I’d say maybe 5% wore masks to the show. Ironically the concert didn’t bother me as much as eating indoors did. I guess because I feel like I have more control over my actions in the concert by wearing a mask and not removing it at all until safe and showing when I get home. Even though the concert was fully packed and there’s no way to socially distance from others. Eating inside a restaurant obviously people are not going to be wearing masks, and are free to get up and move around as needed like getting drink refills and stuff kids running around being kids. It’s weird which things can make you feel uneasy and which ones don’t bother you.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanbal said:


> We live in tough times, so I just want to keep some optimism… Here is one more article that may answer part of your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderna chief executive sees pandemic over in a year - newspaper
> 
> 
> Moderna Inc Chief Executive Stéphane Bancel thinks the coronavirus pandemic could be over in a year as increased vaccine production ensures global supplies, he told the Swiss newspaper Neue Zuercher Zeitung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Yea I saw the same news report this am. It's a guessing game. But a year from now is a fair bet. That's more realistic IMHO vs the virus disappearing next month. 

As for optimism, well more people are vaccinated now. 

On the flip side there's now a shortage of the monoclonal antibodies


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh heaven help us! This is seriously getting to the point were the antivaxxers' and anti-lock downers are holding nothing back. I mean, urinating at and around The Shrine of Remembrance, beer cans/bottles, cigarette butts put out into the walls, just desecrated a scared site. No shame AT ALL. Watching veterans openly cry due to this behavior and them asking them to "Please" leave, they were begging them, left me heart broken.
> 
> Yesterday (Thursday here) they were at it again, spitting, using offense language and throwing objects at the Nurses/People who are giving the vaccination to people. They had to close down 3 state hubs due to this disgusting animalist behavior.
> 
> 
> Now the government has made it mandatory for all State run Schools, all the Teachers have to be fully vaccinated by November (they did state a certain date, but I cannot remember right now), before they allow back to School learning.
> 
> Have had some aftershocks already, but nothing as scary as the actual earthquake. Fingers crossed! XX


That's so sad. Such behavior occurred in the states when the pandemic first started. The rioters were yelling and doing all kinds of atrocious behavior at the health care workers. Really sad to see it happening where you are


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I really like the idea of the worst being over in a year. It’s only been a year going on two but feels much much longer.
> 
> 
> @canto bight I feel like your reaction is normal. I‘ve worked the whole time (retail) outside of that and basic need shopping/getting carry out I don’t do much anymore. Due to working the new “normal” doesn’t really phase me because it’s just habit for me. Last year I went to Michigan avenue for my birthday and left after maybe a hour and a half it was not fun and half of the stores were still closed or boarded up from the rioting. It also brought up new anxieties that I don’t have to think about living in the suburbs like using shared elevators that made me uncomfortable. This year my two big outings this year have been a baby shower and a outdoor concert (and eating inside a restaurant for the first time in over a year before the concert).
> 
> The baby shower was for a coworker and my and a few coworkers went we were vaccinated and sat together. We we’re unmasked but I felt uneasy about it. I figured that most of the people in their families most likely all had covid because the mom to be had it twice last year, so if she had it twice the kids and extended family were all already exposed/sick with it as well. So I felt somewhat safe in that the majority of people there most likely already had covid so the likelihood of catching it there was minimal. I did have anxiety for two weeks after expecting to start showing symptoms of covid.
> 
> I went to a outdoor concert almost 2 weeks ago and we ate in a restaurant prior to going to it. I felt uneasy about eating inside a restaurant and ate quickly and put my mask on when I was done. The concert was outdoors but both of us still wore k95 masks the whole time, put them on prior to leaving the car and didn’t remove them until we were back into the car. The concert itself was amazing and made me miss concerts so much. At best I’d say maybe 5% wore masks to the show. Ironically the concert didn’t bother me as much as eating indoors did. I guess because I feel like I have more control over my actions in the concert by wearing a mask and not removing it at all until safe and showing when I get home. Even though the concert was fully packed and there’s no way to socially distance from others. Eating inside a restaurant obviously people are not going to be wearing masks, and are free to get up and move around as needed like getting drink refills and stuff kids running around being kids. It’s weird which things can make you feel uneasy and which ones don’t bother you.


You make me feel better about turning down an invitation for an indoor performance.  My friend had an extra ticket and is having problems finding someone to join him. He invited me but I told him I haven't partaked in any indoor events since the lockdown. He said we'd all be vaxxed and masked up and I insisted no, pointing out I'm immune compromised and a super spreader. I don't want to catch covid again. The last time nearly did me in.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> You make me feel better about turning down an invitation for an indoor performance.  My friend had an extra ticket and is having problems finding someone to join him. He invited me but I told him I haven't partaked in any indoor events since the lockdown. He said we'd all be vaxxed and masked up and I insisted no, pointing out I'm immune compromised and a super spreader. I don't want to catch covid again. The last time nearly did me in.



I don’t blame you for being so hesitant you have to do what’s best for you. I went knowing that the majority of people will not be wearing masks but was surprised by how few actually were wearing them. Especially since the majority of the crowd is “older” not really old I just turned 40 but it’s popular 90’s bands so it’s not a crowd of teens/early 20’s who think they’re invincible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t blame you for being so hesitant you have to do what’s best for you. I went knowing that the majority of people will not be wearing masks but was surprised by how few actually were wearing them. Especially since the majority of the crowd is “older” not really old I just turned 40 but it’s popular 90’s bands so it’s not a crowd of teens/early 20’s who think they’re invincible.


The stodgier crowd probably thinks they're invincible as well


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

hermes_lemming said:


> That's so sad. Such behavior occurred in the states when the pandemic first started. The rioters were yelling and doing all kinds of atrocious behavior at the health care workers. Really sad to see it happening where you are



I know - It was all over the news here when it was happening in the US.

I'm literally dreading for when we do reopen. Our daily case numbers are just skyrocketing! Over 600+ on Wednesday alone, yesterday numbers we will know today, but if and when we reopen, everyone is just going to forget about all the health rules and do what they please. I'm more scared now of catching covid then I was before, although I'll be fully vaxx, I'm still immunocompromised. So I still would get really sick if I did get it and we just simply cannot stay lockdowned forever. Our Premier did state we would reopen on November the 5th. I am just dreading what the number of daily cases will be at that time. If they are anything like they are now, I won't be going or doing anything until I feel safe. I go grocery shopping once a week, was twice every second week, but I cut that out and are just sticking to what I can get at one store. Sadly no online grocery shopping for me, they only have a certain amount of products that is available online and the click & collect is an absolute joke. They call you on your mobile if a certain item(s) are not in stock and what substitute would you prefer. I'm not waiting in my car for hours just to get groceries. I can do it myself in under 20 minutes, in and out I go. Dicey, yes, but I do what I can to stay safe.

*ETA:* That rally at The Shrine (Wednesday), one man had covid and has full blown symptoms and was forced into Hospital. So here we go again with yet another super spreader rally.


----------



## pixiejenna

Random local story in my county a women went to the hospital for covid, she apparently was taking ivermectin as a preventative measure and brought it along with her. The hospital threw it out because one it’s not intended for humans and two hospitals typically don’t give patients drugs they didn’t dispense (outside drugs). The woman’s daughter had her transferred to another hospital where she ended up going on a ventilator. The woman’s daughter sued the new hospital to allow the use of ivermectin the judge allowed for the use against the doctors recommendations. They (a outside doctor not one from the hospital she’s currently is at) give the patient ivermectin and her heart rate plummeted and they had to give her norepinephrine to keep her alive. They continued with the court ordered treatment with a second dose which had the same effect on the patient requiring the hospital to use a second dose of norepinephrine to keep her alive. The doctors at the hospital stated that her condition plummeted after both treatments of ivermectin. The family withdrew the case but claim that it;s not the drugs fault for her reaction to it because her blood pressure was bad for a while. The family doesn’t feel confident in the care their mom is receiving. I just can’t believe that people are this freaking stupid. If you don’t like the care that you’re family member is receiving then take them out of the hospital and open up a bed for someone more grateful to receive medical care. You are not smarter than a team of doctors who’ve been dealing with this for almost 2 years now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> Random local story in my county a women went to the hospital for covid, she apparently was taking ivermectin as a preventative measure and brought it along with her. The hospital threw it out because one it’s not intended for humans and two hospitals typically don’t give patients drugs they didn’t dispense (outside drugs). The woman’s daughter had her transferred to another hospital where she ended up going on a ventilator. The woman’s daughter sued the new hospital to allow the use of ivermectin the judge allowed for the use against the doctors recommendations. They (a outside doctor not one from the hospital she’s currently is at) give the patient ivermectin and her heart rate plummeted and they had to give her norepinephrine to keep her alive. They continued with the court ordered treatment with a second dose which had the same effect on the patient requiring the hospital to use a second dose of norepinephrine to keep her alive. The doctors at the hospital stated that her condition plummeted after both treatments of ivermectin. The family withdrew the case but claim that it;s not the drugs fault for her reaction to it because her blood pressure was bad for a while. The family doesn’t feel confident in the care their mom is receiving. I just can’t believe that people are this freaking stupid. If you don’t like the care that you’re family member is receiving then take them out of the hospital and open up a bed for someone more grateful to receive medical care. You are not smarter than a team of doctors who’ve been dealing with this for almost 2 years now.


I saw this story and know where the hospital is and the area. This is so scary!


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Random local story in my county a women went to the hospital for covid, she apparently was taking ivermectin as a preventative measure and brought it along with her. The hospital threw it out because one it’s not intended for humans and two hospitals typically don’t give patients drugs they didn’t dispense (outside drugs). The woman’s daughter had her transferred to another hospital where she ended up going on a ventilator. The woman’s daughter sued the new hospital to allow the use of ivermectin the judge allowed for the use against the doctors recommendations. They (a outside doctor not one from the hospital she’s currently is at) give the patient ivermectin and her heart rate plummeted and they had to give her norepinephrine to keep her alive. They continued with the court ordered treatment with a second dose which had the same effect on the patient requiring the hospital to use a second dose of norepinephrine to keep her alive. The doctors at the hospital stated that her condition plummeted after both treatments of ivermectin. The family withdrew the case but claim that it;s not the drugs fault for her reaction to it because her blood pressure was bad for a while. The family doesn’t feel confident in the care their mom is receiving. I just can’t believe that people are this freaking stupid. If you don’t like the care that you’re family member is receiving then take them out of the hospital and open up a bed for someone more grateful to receive medical care. You are not smarter than a team of doctors who’ve been dealing with this for almost 2 years now.


This acceptance for ivermectin is almost on par for the monoclonal antibodies, which unfortunately is more widely accepted than being vaccinated. None of it makes sense.


----------



## mzbaglady1

canto bight said:


> Has anyone else had a difficult time with "re-entering" the world?
> 
> Since March 2020, my only in-person social activities outside of my very small COVID bubble and work has been hanging out outside with my godchildren and their parents twice and a socially distanced outdoor picnic with friends about a year ago.
> 
> No restaurants, movies, shows, parties, or anything else until last Saturday night when I went to a brewery to see a friend's band play in a fairly socially distance atmosphere.  They were amazing and I had a good time, but the entire time I was anxious and it drained my battery very quickly.  All day on Sunday, I was very on edge and afraid that I was getting sick (it was all in my head).
> 
> I don't think I am ready to be a part of the world again yet.  I'm not sure if I ever will be at this rate.
> 
> Has anyone else felt this way?


For me my behavior haven't changed much prior to the pandemic. I worked through the height of the pandemic commuting into work. It's just now I refuse to attend indoor crowded family gatherings, crowded indoor weekend restaurants. At this point my family and friends will see me at outdoor gatherings socially distance. I can wait to catch a couple of Broadway shows, and travel internationally after this pandemic has slowed down tremendously. When it come to my health and safety I do not feel that I'm missing out on any fun or social events. We have to get out and live life to its fullest. I cannot control the actions of others, and I refuse to live my life in a panic filled bubble.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! Just WOW! 

So now these antivaxxers and so called Freedom fighters are taking a* Horse deworming tablet* instead of getting vaccinated?????
Literally ????


And to top it off, they went to local parks where people are having picnic's (yes they're allowed if fully vaxx with only 5 people, 2 people single vaxx), and went on a fighting spree, pulling off masks, spitting and coughing into peoples faces, yelling obscenities', all with young children around. 2 Woman were seriously assaulted and it was their children that got away to get help and call the police. Bystanders were also hurt trying to help people. FTLOG! Lock these frigging wackos up and throw away the keys! I'm so at a loss for words right now.

I say, don't give these dam wackos anymore airtime, it's only making it worse and taking it to a potentially deadly ending. I mean, come on, the earthquake that we had on Wednesday here in the morning, well, these stupid wackos thought it was a government conspiracy to stop them protesting???? They actually interviewed some of these idiot's who did say that???? This just blows my mind. It must be the horse deworming tablet taking their one and only functionality brain cell away, nothing left but mush now.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! Just WOW!
> 
> So now these antivaxxers and so called Freedom fighters are taking a* Horse deworming tablet* instead of getting vaccinated?????
> Literally ????
> 
> 
> And to top it off, they went to local parks where people are having picnic's (yes they're allowed if fully vaxx with only 5 people, 2 people single vaxx), and went on a fighting spree, pulling off masks, spitting and coughing into peoples faces, yelling obscenities', all with young children around. 2 Woman were seriously assaulted and it was their children that got away to get help and call the police. Bystanders were also hurt trying to help people. FTLOG! Lock these frigging wackos up and throw away the keys! I'm so at a loss for words right now.
> 
> I say, don't give these dam wackos anymore airtime, it's only making it worse and taking it to a potentially deadly ending. I mean, come on, the earthquake that we had on Wednesday here in the morning, well, these stupid wackos thought it was a government conspiracy to stop them protesting???? They actually interviewed some of these idiot's who did say that???? This just blows my mind. It must be the horse deworming tablet taking their one and only functionality brain cell away, nothing left but mush now.


I'm at a loss for words. I can understand your frustration over sheer stupidity at this point.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just came from Costco. Fully stocked. I asked at the pharmacy about home test kits for covid. I was told you can order these kits online. This particular store doesn't keep them in stock. I'm not sure about certain states that might not ship out covid test kits. Looks like a couple billion of papertowels, and toilet paper. There's signs for limits of products.


----------



## rutabaga

My unvaccinated next door neighbor was not kidding about leaving the state - they put their house up for sale, albeit at an inflated price and with no for sale sign in the front yard. After 21 days on the market, they reduced the price by $200k. Typically, homes here sell within a week with multiple offers. They must be desperate if they’re willing to pull all of their kids out of school halfway through the academic year.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! Just WOW!
> 
> So now these antivaxxers and so called Freedom fighters are taking a* Horse deworming tablet* instead of getting vaccinated?????
> Literally ????
> 
> 
> And to top it off, they went to local parks where people are having picnic's (yes they're allowed if fully vaxx with only 5 people, 2 people single vaxx), and went on a fighting spree, pulling off masks, spitting and coughing into peoples faces, yelling obscenities', all with young children around. 2 Woman were seriously assaulted and it was their children that got away to get help and call the police. Bystanders were also hurt trying to help people. FTLOG! Lock these frigging wackos up and throw away the keys! I'm so at a loss for words right now.
> 
> I say, don't give these dam wackos anymore airtime, it's only making it worse and taking it to a potentially deadly ending. I mean, come on, the earthquake that we had on Wednesday here in the morning, well, these stupid wackos thought it was a government conspiracy to stop them protesting???? They actually interviewed some of these idiot's who did say that???? This just blows my mind. It must be the horse deworming tablet taking their one and only functionality brain cell away, nothing left but mush now.


Its like watching history repeat itself all over again. Reminds me when people used to rob stores and pretend to have covid and cough instead of using a weapon. 

The fighting and assaulting is happening at the airports, planes and several cities


----------



## Cornflower Blue

rutabaga said:


> My unvaccinated next door neighbor was not kidding about leaving the state - they put their house up for sale, albeit at an inflated price and with no for sale sign in the front yard. After 21 days on the market, they reduced the price by $200k. Typically, homes here sell within a week with multiple offers. They must be desperate if they’re willing to pull all of their kids out of school halfway through the academic year.


Where I am the opposite is going on. I live in an area where tourists flock to for about 8 months of the year, and now houses are selling like snow off a ditch at the full asking price. Everything done and dusted within a few weeks which is normally unheard of. I think hybrid working plus a commutable distance might have something to do with it. DH thinks it also might be second homes where people can escape to within an easy distance of their main home or maybe supplement their income by making it an Airbnb. It's a sellers market.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> My unvaccinated next door neighbor was not kidding about leaving the state - they put their house up for sale, albeit at an inflated price and with no for sale sign in the front yard. After 21 days on the market, they reduced the price by $200k. Typically, homes here sell within a week with multiple offers. They must be desperate if they’re willing to pull all of their kids out of school halfway through the academic year.


Wow, they reduced by $200k? Were they way overpriced? RE market is starting to slow down ever so slightly here in LA but someone in my neighborhood got the $1.7 they were asking for and I thought that was a crazy price.


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, they reduced by $200k? Were they way overpriced? RE market is starting to slow down ever so slightly here in LA but someone in my neighborhood got the $1.7 they were asking for and I thought that was a crazy price.


They were definitely overpriced by ~$500k. I can’t tell if they’re greedy or optimistic but I think they missed the spring/summer seller’s market. We’re in a hot area with low inventory but my friend said the buyers are drying up which is typical once school is back in session. Traffic is back to pre-pandemic levels and I think some workers want to return to the office while others are anticipating a return-to-office date.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> Random local story in my county a women went to the hospital for covid, she apparently was taking ivermectin as a preventative measure and brought it along with her. The hospital threw it out because one it’s not intended for humans and two hospitals typically don’t give patients drugs they didn’t dispense (outside drugs). The woman’s daughter had her transferred to another hospital where she ended up going on a ventilator. The woman’s daughter sued the new hospital to allow the use of ivermectin the judge allowed for the use against the doctors recommendations. They (a outside doctor not one from the hospital she’s currently is at) give the patient ivermectin and her heart rate plummeted and they had to give her norepinephrine to keep her alive. They continued with the court ordered treatment with a second dose which had the same effect on the patient requiring the hospital to use a second dose of norepinephrine to keep her alive. The doctors at the hospital stated that her condition plummeted after both treatments of ivermectin. The family withdrew the case but claim that it;s not the drugs fault for her reaction to it because her blood pressure was bad for a while. The family doesn’t feel confident in the care their mom is receiving. *I just can’t believe that people are this freaking stupid. If you don’t like the care that you’re family member is receiving then take them out of the hospital and open up a bed for someone more grateful to receive medical care. You are not smarter than a team of doctors who’ve been dealing with this for almost 2 years now.*



This. 

I feel the for medical team being ordered to use ivermectin. We do our jobs beause we want the best possible outcomes for our patients. We deliver care under the safety of protocols. Here's a case in California.









						Calif. woman suing to force hospital to give husband ivermectin
					

The FDA warns that it has not approved ivermectin for the treatment of COVID, nor does it...




					www.sfgate.com
				




A Bakersfield woman is suing the hospital treating her husband for severe COVID-19 in order to force doctors to give the patient ivermectin, an antiparasitic drug typically used to treat roundworm infections that physicians say is not an effective nor safe treatment for COVID.

The woman's husband is intubated in the COVID unit at San Joaquin Community Hospital in Bakersfield, according to the complaint, which was obtained by Courthouse News and filed Sept. 17. The plaintiff is not seeking monetary or compensatory damages.

The complaint says the patient was admitted to the hospital a month ago for shortness of breath after testing positive for COVID. Doctors treated him with a host of different antibiotics and steroids, as well as high-flow oxygen, before intubating him. The man cannot breathe on his own, the complaint says.

The complaint states that a physician had written the patient a prescription for ivermectin, which the hospital's chief medical officer refused to fulfill. The medical authority "insisted that Ivermectin was not within the Hospital protocols and would not help her husband," the complaint says.  

"It is the Hospital’s position that there is nothing further that can be done and they can only 'hope for the best,'" the complaint alleges. 

San Joaquin Valley Hospital did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

The Federal Drug Administration warns that it has not approved ivermectin for the treatment of COVID, nor does it consider it an effective treatment. Widespread conspiracy theories, including those touted by podcast host Joe Rogan, have argued that ivermectin is a treatment for COVID, an argument physicians and medical authorities dispute widely. 

"Ivermectin is approved for human use to treat infections caused by some parasitic worms and head lice and skin conditions like rosacea," the FDA says on its website. 

The National Institute of Health has also stressed that there is not sufficient data to recommend ivermectin as a COVID treatment.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has said that "adverse effects associated with ivermectin misuse and overdose are increasing, as shown by a rise in calls to poison control centers reporting overdoses and more people experiencing adverse effects."


----------



## pixiejenna

The thing that gets me is the hospital in the story I posted wasn’t even the one who issued the ivermectin it was a outside doctor who issued it to the patient twice. And the hospital was left with trying to keep the patient alive after their treatment. This case it looks like again a outside doctor wrote the prescription for the drug, if it’s not a part of the hospitals protocol for covid treatment. I feel like these people are clogging up the judicial system with BS lawsuits.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> This.
> 
> I feel the for medical team being ordered to use ivermectin. We do our jobs beause we want the best possible outcomes for our patients. We deliver care under the safety of protocols. Here's a case in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calif. woman suing to force hospital to give husband ivermectin
> 
> 
> The FDA warns that it has not approved ivermectin for the treatment of COVID, nor does it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfgate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bakersfield woman is suing the hospital treating her husband for severe COVID-19 in order to force doctors to give the patient ivermectin, an antiparasitic drug typically used to treat roundworm infections that physicians say is not an effective nor safe treatment for COVID.
> 
> The woman's husband is intubated in the COVID unit at San Joaquin Community Hospital in Bakersfield, according to the complaint, which was obtained by Courthouse News and filed Sept. 17. The plaintiff is not seeking monetary or compensatory damages.
> 
> The complaint says the patient was admitted to the hospital a month ago for shortness of breath after testing positive for COVID. Doctors treated him with a host of different antibiotics and steroids, as well as high-flow oxygen, before intubating him. The man cannot breathe on his own, the complaint says.
> 
> The complaint states that a physician had written the patient a prescription for ivermectin, which the hospital's chief medical officer refused to fulfill. The medical authority "insisted that Ivermectin was not within the Hospital protocols and would not help her husband," the complaint says.
> 
> "It is the Hospital’s position that there is nothing further that can be done and they can only 'hope for the best,'" the complaint alleges.
> 
> San Joaquin Valley Hospital did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> The Federal Drug Administration warns that it has not approved ivermectin for the treatment of COVID, nor does it consider it an effective treatment. Widespread conspiracy theories, including those touted by podcast host Joe Rogan, have argued that ivermectin is a treatment for COVID, an argument physicians and medical authorities dispute widely.
> 
> "Ivermectin is approved for human use to treat infections caused by some parasitic worms and head lice and skin conditions like rosacea," the FDA says on its website.
> 
> The National Institute of Health has also stressed that there is not sufficient data to recommend ivermectin as a COVID treatment.
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has said that "adverse effects associated with ivermectin misuse and overdose are increasing, as shown by a rise in calls to poison control centers reporting overdoses and more people experiencing adverse effects."


This ivermectin trend is so ridiculous. Why bother going to a hospital or seeing a doctor if you think you know what treatment you want? Why bother to waste a valuable bed or see a doctor who has had at least 10 years of medical training? The internet is much more knowledgeable. If you have a heart attack, treat it with rat poison. I'm sure someone on social media has recommended that. So annoyed. Getting off my soapbox now...  Argh!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Alaska's turn for rationed care. 









						‘It’s awful. It’s exhausting’: Alaska rations care as it hits Covid nadir — Guardian US
					

The state has the highest rate of Covid in America, leaving hospitals overwhelmed and health workers burned out




					apple.news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm at a loss for words. I can understand your frustration over sheer stupidity at this point.





hermes_lemming said:


> Its like watching history repeat itself all over again. Reminds me when people used to rob stores and pretend to have covid and cough instead of using a weapon.
> 
> The fighting and assaulting is happening at the airports, planes and several cities



I've stopped watching the news for now. I'm utterly disgusted with the way these wackos have taken over the news, they shouldn't even have airtime. That's exactly what they want, airtime for their despicable behavior. 

Now people are p!ssed off because we didn't get to 80% first dose vaxx projected target - Which would mean a little more freedom for those who are fully vaxx and first dose. It was suppose to be today, Sunday morning here, but they are predicting we will reach that 80% goal by Tuesday. I'll say it again - I don't see us reaching the target of 80% fully vaxx by the end of October. For those who have bookings from this week on, they won't be fully vaxx until mid November. That's IF they either take the AZ and move it to 6 weeks instead of 8, 10, 12 weeks or the Pfizer, which you wait for 6 weeks. 

Moderna is now available as well. We need people to get vaxx ASAP! We have 45 people on ventilators and over 400+ in Hospital. We are heading in the same direction as NSW. Getting over 800+ new cases daily and contact tracing has gone out the window! Our exposure sites are going down instead of going up. Gish! I want to know if there is a tier 1 exposure site near me so I can avoid it???


----------



## Sunshine mama

My hubby and I were away from home and we were famished. I knew of  a restaurant that had small private rooms  so we went there while it was still early enough before the lunch rush. 
The hostess did not want to give us a private room, so we were about to walk out. Then the manager came to our rescue and decided to seat us in a small private room.  So my husband and I were finally able to have a long overdue sit down meal inside a restaurant.  
By the time we were leaving the restaurant though,  the whole dining room was filled with people with no social distancing,  and of course no masks. 
I was so glad we were in a private room.
Do you all think I'm being paranoid? I just can't seem to dine indoors.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> My hubby and I were away from home and we were famished. I knew of  a restaurant that had small private rooms  so we went there while it was still early enough before the lunch rush.
> The hostess did not want to give us a private room, so we were about to walk out. Then the manager came to our rescue and decided to seat us in a small private room.  So my husband and I were finally able to have a long overdue sit down meal inside a restaurant.
> By the time we were leaving the restaurant though,  the whole dining room was filled with people with no social distancing,  and of course no masks.
> I was so glad we were in a private room.
> Do you all think I'm being paranoid? I just can't seem to dine indoors.


Nope absolutely not. This is airborne.  Even if you're vaccinated, you can still get it and/or transmit it to others. Breakthrough cases are much more common that people think. They literally stopped tracking the Breakthrough cases months ago. Now their focus is keeping the death cases down. You still have the "imprint" from covid on the brain plus long hauler symptoms. 

I've had this twice. And the second time almost turned me into a walking corpse. If it means that I have to be on lockdown for another year, so be it. I'll take that chance because I've experienced first hand how bad it can get. 

I know there's no social distancing whatsoever in restaurants, movie theaters, concerts, symphonies. This is how vaccinated people are catching covid, through viral loads from mass gatherings. 

I've had a few friends over before delta reared its ugly head and they were all fully vaxxed.  In my social circle, we're pretty much staying within our households. We're not visiting one another unless it's outdoors and we're all fully vaxxed. 

We don't view this as giving up our life or being a hermit but rather consciously choosing a path that's a temporary deviant from our ordinary life to ensure we have a viable future.


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> This ivermectin trend is so ridiculous. Why bother going to a hospital or seeing a doctor if you think you know what treatment you want? Why bother to waste a valuable bed or see a doctor who has had at least 10 years of medical training? The internet is much more knowledgeable. If you have a heart attack, treat it with rat poison. I'm sure someone on social media has recommended that. So annoyed. Getting off my soapbox now...  Argh!



This is the part that bothers me the most. Why even bother going to a hospital and wasting resources when you already decided before going to the hospital that you‘re going to do a online “treatment”?



Addicted to bags said:


> Alaska's turn for rationed care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s awful. It’s exhausting’: Alaska rations care as it hits Covid nadir — Guardian US
> 
> 
> The state has the highest rate of Covid in America, leaving hospitals overwhelmed and health workers burned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



It’s sad to see especially when people live somewhere so remote they have to travel really far just to get medical treatment. Then having to be outsourced to another state due to lack of beds which will put off any sort of meaningful treatment for hours if not a half day. And then to be so far away from family and friends while really sick is extremely isolating.



Sunshine mama said:


> My hubby and I were away from home and we were famished. I knew of  a restaurant that had small private rooms  so we went there while it was still early enough before the lunch rush.
> The hostess did not want to give us a private room, so we were about to walk out. Then the manager came to our rescue and decided to seat us in a small private room.  So my husband and I were finally able to have a long overdue sit down meal inside a restaurant.
> By the time we were leaving the restaurant though,  the whole dining room was filled with people with no social distancing,  and of course no masks.
> I was so glad we were in a private room.
> Do you all think I'm being paranoid? I just can't seem to dine indoors.



It’s weird that the hostess didn’t want to accommodate you, why advertise this option and then deny it?  I don’t think that you’re being paranoid you need to do what’s best for you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Nope absolutely not. This is airborne.  Even if you're vaccinated, you can still get it and/or transmit it to others. Breakthrough cases are much more common that people think. They literally stopped tracking the Breakthrough cases months ago. Now their focus is keeping the death cases down. You still have the "imprint" from covid on the brain plus long hauler symptoms.
> 
> I've had this twice. And the second time almost turned me into a walking corpse. If it means that I have to be on lockdown for another year, so be it. I'll take that chance because I've experienced first hand how bad it can get.
> 
> I know there's no social distancing whatsoever in restaurants, movie theaters, concerts, symphonies. This is how vaccinated people are catching covid, through viral loads from mass gatherings.
> 
> I've had a few friends over before delta reared its ugly head and they were all fully vaxxed.  In my social circle, we're pretty much staying within our households. We're not visiting one another unless it's outdoors and we're all fully vaxxed.
> 
> We don't view this as giving up our life or being a hermit but rather consciously choosing a path that's a temporary deviant from our ordinary life to ensure we have a viable future.


Thank you for making me feel better. I have family visiting soon  from out of states and they are asking me what I want to do? I feel like their attitudes are more lax than mine.
I have no answer.  I just don't want to do anything if social distancing is not possible.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> My hubby and I were away from home and we were famished. I knew of  a restaurant that had small private rooms  so we went there while it was still early enough before the lunch rush.
> The hostess did not want to give us a private room, so we were about to walk out. Then the manager came to our rescue and decided to seat us in a small private room.  So my husband and I were finally able to have a long overdue sit down meal inside a restaurant.
> By the time we were leaving the restaurant though,  the whole dining room was filled with people with no social distancing,  and of course no masks.
> I was so glad we were in a private room.
> Do you all think I'm being paranoid? I just can't seem to dine indoors.


I noticed this also about restaurants placing customers together during off peak hours. It's like whole sections of a restaurant is empty and the employees are told to sit everyone in one section of a restaurant. Two restaurants for indoor dining I went to the employees was not wearing masks. I just walked back out. I'm not interested in outdoor dining neither if the employees aren't wearing masks. No never feel guilty for taking safety precautions pertaining to your health.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

We usually stop for takeout at a restaurant on the way to our weekend home.  A few weeks ago, when it was still summer, virtually no one was wearing masks.  Yesterday, during my stop, I noticed that the employees are masked up again, and about half the people coming in were masked.  Community spread is up with children back in school, as well as the delta variant, and many are taking precautions again.  For what its worth, we never stopped wearing masks.  I am caring for too many vulnerable people in my life.


----------



## SakuraSakura

arnott said:


> Had to show my vaccine card for the first time today to dine in a restaurant.  I thought they'd just need to scan the QR code, but no!  They ask for photo ID as well!



It's honestly exhausting to constantly show my ID and proof of vaccination. Another reminder that we're still in the thick of this s###. I couldn't believe that this is where we're at right now. It's a lot to wrap your head around considering the circumstances we're facing. I'm so worried about workers being assaulted. It's sickening to see how min. wage workers have to pick up the govs slack. They are not trained healthcare professionals nor should they be expected to act like them. There was a case in an anthro class I'm in. That was terrifying. I'm choosing to no longer go to that class unless necessary. The professor hasn't re-considered moving the exams to online either. It's gross as this feels terribly negligent on her part.

Since this is pretty anonymous I've been struggling with my anxiety. I think I'm battling pill dependency - this came from the sedative I was given to receive the vaccination. I think about it way too often.


----------



## Grande Latte

This pandemic is wrecking havoc on everyone's mental health.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SakuraSakura said:


> It's honestly exhausting to constantly show my ID and proof of vaccination. Another reminder that we're still in the thick of this s###. I couldn't believe that this is where we're at right now. It's a lot to wrap your head around considering the circumstances we're facing. I'm so worried about workers being assaulted. It's sickening to see how min. wage workers have to pick up the govs slack. They are not trained healthcare professionals nor should they be expected to act like them. There was a case in an anthro class I'm in. That was terrifying. I'm choosing to no longer go to that class unless necessary. The professor hasn't re-considered moving the exams to online either. It's gross as this feels terribly negligent on her part.
> 
> Since this is pretty anonymous I've been struggling with my anxiety. I think I'm battling pill dependency - this came from the sedative I was given to receive the vaccination. I think about it way too often.


You are not alone!  Pandemic related anxiety is real!  I am struggling also.  Between my kids being back in school and people I love choosing not to get vaccinated- there is only so much I can take.  

Have you spoken to your professor or the college/school where you are taking your class?  Is there a way that they can accommodate your request?  If not, speak to an advisor about the pros/cons about dropping the class and taking another time.


----------



## QuelleFromage

People are now dying from ivermectin in the US. Hard to get solid data (by which I mean the exact number of deaths) because they were mostly already Covid cases, but it's happening, largely because they are taking HORSE SIZED DOSES.
I do not understand the thinking that you won't get a vaccine but you will go to the feed store and take a horse dewormer.... at the dose suggested for a thousand pound animal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I noticed this also about restaurants placing customers together during off peak hours. It's like whole sections of a restaurant is empty and the employees are told to sit everyone in one section of a restaurant. Two restaurants for indoor dining I went to the employees was not wearing masks. I just walked back out. I'm not interested in outdoor dining neither if the employees aren't wearing masks. No never feel guilty for taking safety precautions pertaining to your health.


I think that's what the host was trying to do.  I saw a few diners in one small area, and that's where she wanted to seat us.


----------



## QuelleFromage

SakuraSakura said:


> It's honestly exhausting to constantly show my ID and proof of vaccination. Another reminder that we're still in the thick of this s###. I couldn't believe that this is where we're at right now. It's a lot to wrap your head around considering the circumstances we're facing. I'm so worried about workers being assaulted. It's sickening to see how min. wage workers have to pick up the govs slack. They are not trained healthcare professionals nor should they be expected to act like them. There was a case in an anthro class I'm in. That was terrifying. I'm choosing to no longer go to that class unless necessary. The professor hasn't re-considered moving the exams to online either. It's gross as this feels terribly negligent on her part.
> 
> Since this is pretty anonymous I've been struggling with my anxiety. I think I'm battling pill dependency - this came from the sedative I was given to receive the vaccination. I think about it way too often.


 The anxiety is understandable with this sustained situation....everyone is even more stressed since so many of us expected the situation to ease by now. I have a good friend who is also taking anti-anxiety meds too often - she started talk therapy and it seems to be helping. Please talk to someone who can help you find alternatives and take care with your health.


----------



## jellyv

The zest for ivermectin and other random crap is of course about being anti-authority, but it's also tied, I think, to  the wackadoodle and uniquely American marketing of drugs directly to the consumer (Nexium, etc etc etc).
"Ask your doctor if [x] is right for you" is really recent, and a bizarre thing from the point of view of other societies, which still imagine medication expertise as being the domain of medical professionals. So because this is normalized, why not Johnson's Floor Wax for upper respiratory because someone said it on FB, and so on?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Ivermectin is an FDA approved Nobel prize winning drug that is on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines. While it is not FDA approved to treat Covid, off label uses of prescription drugs are very, very common. If it is found that Ivermectin does indeed have some efficacy in treating Covid then at the very least it should be given as part of the Right to Try Law, where if a patient is dying they have the right to try an experimental drug that might save their life.

According to many doctors I've been listening to, Ivermectin is incredibly safe with accurate dosing. It is far safer than Remdesivir. Ivermectin is not exclusively "horse paste". This misleading main stream media narrative is DISGUSTING.

I recently found Dr. Peter McCullough and I've been listening to his interviews. Dr. McCullough has a podcast on Podbean that so far has not been censored. He has given many interviews as well as Senate testimonies regarding the importance of early treatment of Covid vs. sending patients home until they are in such distress that hospitalization and intubation become necessary. He has said many times that he can't understand why there isn't more discussion about nutraceuticals, early treatments and prevention. He has been successfully treating Covid patients since the onset of the pandemic - often with Ivermectin, Budesonide, Azithromycin (and others) - and he has numerous peer reviewed publications on Covid and has been described as an expert on Covid. He says Ivermectin has proven to be very effective in the early treatment of Covid but it cannot be used alone, it must be used in tandem with other drugs for maximum efficacy. It is also far less effective if administered too late. Ivermectin blocks the replication of the virus so once replication has already occurred to the point of severe infection, it could be too late. I firmly believe that dying patients should be allowed to try it, especially if nothing else is working - per Right to Try.


----------



## HauteMama

Peter McCullough has also said that there's no reason for anyone under 50 to be vaccinated. So he's an anti-vaxxer who promotes taking horse dewormer instead and is being sued by Baylor to stop claiming he's affiliated with them. He's a quack in my book.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Ivermectin is an FDA approved Nobel prize winning drug that is on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines. While it is not FDA approved to treat Covid, off label uses of prescription drugs are very, very common. If it is found that Ivermectin does indeed have some efficacy in treating Covid then at the very least it should be given as part of the Right to Try Law, where if a patient is dying they have the right to try an experimental drug that might save their life.
> 
> According to many doctors I've been listening to, Ivermectin is incredibly safe with accurate dosing. It is far safer than Remdesivir. Ivermectin is not exclusively "horse paste". This misleading main stream media narrative is DISGUSTING.
> 
> I recently found Dr. Peter McCullough and I've been listening to his interviews. Dr. McCullough has a podcast on Podbean that so far has not been censored. He has given many interviews as well as Senate testimonies regarding the importance of early treatment of Covid vs. sending patients home until they are in such distress that hospitalization and intubation become necessary. He has said many times that he can't understand why there isn't more discussion about nutraceuticals, early treatments and prevention. He has been successfully treating Covid patients since the onset of the pandemic - often with Ivermectin, Budesonide, Azithromycin (and others) - and he has numerous peer reviewed publications on Covid and has been described as an expert on Covid. He says Ivermectin has proven to be very effective in the early treatment of Covid but it cannot be used alone, it must be used in tandem with other drugs for maximum efficacy. It is also far less effective if administered too late. Ivermectin blocks the replication of the virus so once replication has already occurred to the point of severe infection, it could be too late. I firmly believe that dying patients should be allowed to try it, especially if nothing else is working - per Right to Try.


Although I agree with some of your information

1.  Ivermectin can be prescribed by doctors

2.  Right to Try is important to consider.

*You are missing important information.*

1. Prescriptions should be given by doctors- taking too much is dangerous!

2.  The FDA has done studies and has shown it is not effective in treating Covid.

3.  Right To Try is for terminally ill patients to try medication that has gone through phase one testing but haven’t received FDA approval yet.  The FDA stated that in trial Ivermectin did not work.

4. Ivermectin given to animals is different than the human form of medication.

5. Ivermectin is only meant to treat some intestinal parasites and some topical skin issues in humans.  These doses are doctor prescribed!









						Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19
					

Using the Drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19 can be dangerous and even lethal. The FDA has not approved the drug for that purpose.




					www.fda.gov
				




*What is effective:*

1.  Getting vaccinated

2.  Wearing Masks

3.  Social Distancing


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

AntiqueShopper said:


> Although I agree with some of your information
> 
> 1.  Ivermectin can be prescribed by doctors
> 
> 2.  Right to Try is important to consider.
> 
> *You are missing important information.*
> 
> 1. Prescriptions should be given by doctors- taking too much is dangerous!
> 
> 2.  The FDA has done studies and has shown it is not effective in treating Covid.
> 
> 3.  Right To Try is for terminally ill patients to try medication that has gone through phase one testing but haven’t received FDA approval yet.  The FDA stated that in trial Ivermectin did not work.
> 
> 4. Ivermectin given to animals is different than the human form of medication.
> 
> 5. Ivermectin is only meant to treat some intestinal parasites and some topical skin issues in humans.  These doses are doctor prescribed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19
> 
> 
> Using the Drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19 can be dangerous and even lethal. The FDA has not approved the drug for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fda.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is effective:*
> 
> 1.  Getting vaccinated
> 
> 2.  Wearing Masks
> 
> 3.  Social Distancing


You are making statements beyond what I said. 

I did not advocate for using Ivermectin without a prescription. 

I clearly stated that it is safe when properly dosed. 

I am aware of the FDA studies but I am also aware of several doctors who have had success prescribing Ivermectin for the early treatment of Covid.

I am aware of the target uses of Ivermectin. 

I did not say that human use and animal use lvermectin are the same, I said Ivermectin is not exclusively horse paste. 

I did not say vaccines, masking, and distancing are not effective.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

HauteMama said:


> Peter McCullough has also said that there's no reason for anyone under 50 to be vaccinated. So he's an anti-vaxxer who promotes taking horse dewormer instead and is being sued by Baylor to stop claiming he's affiliated with them. He's a quack in my book.


He is not an anti vaxxer. He has concerns about this particular vaccine only. 

He does not say to take horse dewormer. Ivermectin is not exclusively horse dewormer, that is only one of its many uses. 

He is being sued by Baylor because of a mistake made by the Stew Peters Show, not by any action of his own. The Stew Peters Show incorrectly used the Baylor banner when he appeared on the show.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jellyv

Morgan_Bellini said:


> He does not say to take horse dewormer. Ivermectin is not exclusively horse dewormer, that is only one of its many uses.


I used it routinely for my sheep, a very typical and well understood treatment for livestock. The huge and undeniable problem is that dumbasses are in fact taking the animal version, and in enough quantities to wipe out ag supply stores. This is a "how does it affect my livestyle" issue, too, when relied-on pharmaceuticals incur shortages because of crazed social moments. The sick irony is that these off-label experimenters are very quick to take up the very medical resources they profess to shun once they get sick.

I’d love to know the demographics of who’s using large-animal drugs; I strongly suspect it's not the people who actually manage stock.  As resourceful farmers know, off-label usage far more likely involves giving human-use drugs to livestock when in a pinch, not the other way around.


----------



## jellyv

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Ivermectin is an FDA approved *Nobel prize winning drug *that



Two *scientists received the prize *for developing the drug for usage relating to *parasitic* human infections.  That's a horse of a different color.








						Fact Check-2015 Nobel Prize for ivermectin intended for treatment of parasitic infections doesn’t prove its efficacy on COVID-19
					

Correction Sep. 23, 2021: paragraph one has been corrected to clarify that the drug Ivermectin was not awarded the Nobel Prize. Rather, the prize was awarded to two scientists for their discoveries involving the drug.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

jellyv said:


> I used it routinely for my sheep, a very typical and well understood treatment for livestock. The huge and undeniable problem is that dumbasses are in fact taking the animal version, and in enough quantities to wipe out ag supply stores. This is a "how does it affect my livestyle" issue, too, when relied-on pharmaceuticals incur shortages because of crazed social moments. The sick irony is that these off-label experimenters are very quick to take up the very medical resources they profess to shun once they get sick.
> 
> I’d love to know the demographics of who’s using large-animal drugs; I strongly suspect it's not the people who actually manage stock.  As resourceful farmers know, off-label usage far more likely involves giving human-use drugs to livestock when in a pinch, not the other way around.


I used Ivermectin paste to deworm my horses for many years. I know what it is. Ivermectin is also available in tablet form, formulated for human use. I'm not at all saying people should take the animal formulation of Ivermectin. Yes, it's very stupid to take horse paste or any veterinary pharmaceutical at all for any reason. But there are many doctors saying that Ivermectin (in tablet form, formulated for human use, with a prescription and properly dosed) has been found to be effective in the early treatment of Covid. They are saying this despite FDA trials. I don't have an explanation for that nor am I trying to explain it.

The point of my post was to say that Ivermectin is not exclusively horse paste, and doctors are seeing positive results from using the human formulated version of it. That's it.  So many people are referring to the animal formulation that it appears they may not be aware that Ivermectin is not exclusively an animal drug and that it is a safe, essential, FDA approved medicine for humans ALSO. You can even get a prescription for it by going to FLCCC.net or americasfrontlinedoctors.org and doing a telehealth visit. The prescription is then filled at your choice of pharmacy, it is not a mystery pill that is mailed to you.There are approximately 500 doctors that are prescribing Ivermectin for the early treatment of Covid. Again - I'm not advocating this, I'm simply providing information.

I AM NOT saying to take animal Ivermectin. I am also not saying not to get vaccinated, to not wear a mask or to stop social distancing. I'm only attempting to clear up the misconception of Ivermectin.

As far as demographics and people managing large livestock, the only thing I can say about that is my friend in her 40's and her brother in his 60's who breed and train race horses both came down with Covid and they actually did take horse dewormer. Neither of them died from Ivermectin and they both survived Covid. It is what it is. I wouldn't have done that but they did and lived to tell about it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jellyv said:


> Two *scientists received the prize *for developing the drug for usage relating to *parasitic* human infections.  That's a horse of a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-2015 Nobel Prize for ivermectin intended for treatment of parasitic infections doesn’t prove its efficacy on COVID-19
> 
> 
> Correction Sep. 23, 2021: paragraph one has been corrected to clarify that the drug Ivermectin was not awarded the Nobel Prize. Rather, the prize was awarded to two scientists for their discoveries involving the drug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


That’s a horse of a different color!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

jellyv said:


> Two *scientists received the prize *for developing the drug for usage relating to *parasitic* human infections.  That's a horse of a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-2015 Nobel Prize for ivermectin intended for treatment of parasitic infections doesn’t prove its efficacy on COVID-19
> 
> 
> Correction Sep. 23, 2021: paragraph one has been corrected to clarify that the drug Ivermectin was not awarded the Nobel Prize. Rather, the prize was awarded to two scientists for their discoveries involving the drug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


You are correct about that distinction, I apologize. It doesn't change the point of my post though.









						Ivermectin: a multifaceted drug of Nobel prize-honoured distinction with indicated efficacy against a new global scourge, COVID-19 - PubMed
					

In 2015, the Nobel Committee for Physiology or Medicine, in its only award for treatments of infectious diseases since six decades prior, honoured the discovery of ivermectin (IVM), a multifaceted drug deployed against some of the world's most devastating tropical diseases. Since March 2020...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Robert Miller

Covid has restricted all of us to a confined zone and affected us financially too. Most of the business trips, meetings, conferences, etc. are just stucked.


----------



## MSV0

KittyKat65 said:


> These are the numbers from the school where I work and my son attends - the bottom row.  Look at those close contacts.  It's ridiculous!  We have Board members walking out of meetings and people being arrested at these Board meetings for disrupting them, screaming "You're all communists.  No masks!!"  Sadly, these people are refusing to mask their kids which means staff is out due to Covid and we are all pulling double duty to fill in the gaps.  Add to this the new TikTok challenge that is destroying school property and a number of students flipping out enough to require sedation and being escorted to hospital by EMS from drug overdoses in the bathrooms (a whole other story) and it's like the lunatics have taken over the asylum.  I want nothing more than to have the district shut us down for a reset.  It is out of control!  I have my booster shot (which I lied to get because...look at those numbers) but this level of ridiculous can not be sustained.  For the record, I live in a middle class area of Texas near Austin.  Nobody believes me because this is so surreal.
> 
> View attachment 5198314


Homeschool
mama



AntiqueShopper said:


> Since the kids started school this year, I’ve been having trouble sleeping past 4:45.  I wake up feeling nervous and not rested.  I’m hoping that eventually I will become use to the idea of my kids being in person.


I would homeschool this year.



lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh my word! I will have to rewatch the news I recorded for our state out of lockdown. It's all so complex and confusing ATM.
> 
> So basically we are not reopening until we hit 80% Double dosed vaccinated people. Which they are predicting is going to be around the end of the first week of November. It *could* still be the the second week of November, no-one knows until we actually reach the 80%.
> 
> All I know is when we use the QR scanning our vaccinations shows that the person(s) who is scanning is fully vaccinated and it's up to that Business to police the fully vaccinated and non vaccinated people. It is still in the process and being worked on.
> 
> And on top of that, there are still going be restrictions when we do finally DO REOPEN. It's going to be done in stages, it's complex and so confusing. There will be restrictions eased for those who are fully vaccinated when we hit 70%. Again, it's nothing big and nothing to celebrate until we actually fully reopen. All retail stores, restaurant's, beauty, every single business that has had to close won't be open until we reach 80% fully vax and even then there are restrictions on how many people are allowed in and so forth.
> 
> I'm just so over this lockdown! If we reopen mid November, which is what a lot of people foresee, we would have spent over ONE full year in lockdown since March 2020????
> 
> 3 Weeks today (Monday morning here), I get my second jab. I'm just glad it will be done and over with.
> 
> *ETA:* My Medical exemption still requires me to wear a mask, it was basically showing proof for why I'm not vaccinated in the case that if I needed to show anyone, I have/had a valid reason.


The whole world is dealing with this.
I am sorry also just because you have a vaccine does not make you immune vaccinates should still be testing.



canto bight said:


> Has anyone else had a difficult time with "re-entering" the world?
> 
> Since March 2020, my only in-person social activities outside of my very small COVID bubble and work has been hanging out outside with my godchildren and their parents twice and a socially distanced outdoor picnic with friends about a year ago.
> 
> No restaurants, movies, shows, parties, or anything else until last Saturday night when I went to a brewery to see a friend's band play in a fairly socially distance atmosphere.  They were amazing and I had a good time, but the entire time I was anxious and it drained my battery very quickly.  All day on Sunday, I was very on edge and afraid that I was getting sick (it was all in my head).
> 
> I don't think I am ready to be a part of the world again yet.  I'm not sure if I ever will be at this rate.
> 
> Has anyone else felt this way?


Yes, I don't understand why people are sending children to school. We have to go to work and have been desperately trying to get "remote" jobs so we don't have to go out. I don't understand the push for vaccine passports because it doesn't stop
the spread so everyone like teachers should be testing themselves daily instead of blaming unvaccinated people. Blame the
virus and have common sense it is not safe out yet so those who are flying vacationing concerting while churches cant even open because they have a vaccine and have "more rights"
than others is wrong, seems so self righteous so it is the same on both sides. No one should be blaming anything but the virus. Please stay home and take care of your family.



lovlouisvuitton said:


> I've stopped watching the news for now. I'm utterly disgusted with the way these wackos have taken over the news, they shouldn't even have airtime. That's exactly what they want, airtime for their despicable behavior.
> 
> Now people are p!ssed off because we didn't get to 80% first dose vaxx projected target - Which would mean a little more freedom for those who are fully vaxx and first dose. It was suppose to be today, Sunday morning here, but they are predicting we will reach that 80% goal by Tuesday. I'll say it again - I don't see us reaching the target of 80% fully vaxx by the end of October. For those who have bookings from this week on, they won't be fully vaxx until mid November. That's IF they either take the AZ and move it to 6 weeks instead of 8, 10, 12 weeks or the Pfizer, which you wait for 6 weeks.
> 
> Moderna is now available as well. We need people to get vaxx ASAP! We have 45 people on ventilators and over 400+ in Hospital. We are heading in the same direction as NSW. Getting over 800+ new cases daily and contact tracing has gone out the window! Our exposure sites are going down instead of going up. Gish! I want to know if there is a tier 1 exposure site near me so I can avoid it???


It doesn't matter because being vaxxed doesn't stop the spread.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MSV0 said:


> I would homeschool this year.


Last year  we opted to be remote.  Unfortunately remote learning wasn’t an option this year.  Plus my daughter really struggled emotionally with it last year. So even if it was available, we would still have to send her.


----------



## MSV0

AntiqueShopper said:


> Last year  we opted to be remote.  Unfortunately remote learning wasn’t an option this year.  Plus my daughter really struggled emotionally with it last year. So even if it was available, we would still have to send her.
> [/QUOTE
> You would have to homeschool her not put her in "remote public school."
> Her emotional state may improve. That would mean you would plan activities
> with her for 4 hours a day. She will
> love you for it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Homeschooling works for a select few. The school did an excellent job last year with remote.  She missed seeing her friends everyday.  She was having meltdowns anytime her brother had a play date and she didn’t.  Even though I made sure she had play dates with the kids in the remote class and did soccer with them in the spring it wasn’t enough.  She is a much happier kid now.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I know you are trying to be helpful but not every kid would “love you” for homeschooling. Most need the daily interaction with other children.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Morgan_Bellini said:


> You are making statements beyond what I said.
> 
> I did not advocate for using Ivermectin without a prescription.
> 
> I clearly stated that it is safe when properly dosed.
> 
> I am aware of the FDA studies but I am also aware of several doctors who have had success prescribing Ivermectin for the early treatment of Covid.
> 
> I am aware of the target uses of Ivermectin.
> 
> I did not say that human use and animal use lvermectin are the same, I said Ivermectin is not exclusively horse paste.
> 
> I did not say vaccines, masking, and distancing are not effective.


I disagree. Go back to your original post and look at the leading sentence of each paragraph.  The implication is clear and they're not making up smoke.

"Ivermectin is an FDA approved Nobel prize winning drug that is on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines..."

"According to many doctors I've been listening to, Ivermectin is incredibly safe with accurate dosing..."

"I recently found Dr. Peter McCullough and I've been listening to his interviews..."

The problem is that many antivaxxers are utilizing that drug as a preferred solution to the pandemic regardless of treatment stage by whatever means necessary, mostly driven by false media.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Ivermectin is an FDA approved Nobel prize winning drug that is on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines. While it is not FDA approved to treat Covid, off label uses of prescription drugs are very, very common. If it is found that Ivermectin does indeed have some efficacy in treating Covid then at the very least it should be given as part of the Right to Try Law, where if a patient is dying they have the right to try an experimental drug that might save their life.
> 
> According to many doctors I've been listening to, Ivermectin is incredibly safe with accurate dosing. It is far safer than Remdesivir. Ivermectin is not exclusively "horse paste". This misleading main stream media narrative is DISGUSTING.
> 
> I recently found Dr. Peter McCullough and I've been listening to his interviews. Dr. McCullough has a podcast on Podbean that so far has not been censored. He has given many interviews as well as Senate testimonies regarding the importance of early treatment of Covid vs. sending patients home until they are in such distress that hospitalization and intubation become necessary. He has said many times that he can't understand why there isn't more discussion about nutraceuticals, early treatments and prevention. He has been successfully treating Covid patients since the onset of the pandemic - often with Ivermectin, Budesonide, Azithromycin (and others) - and he has numerous peer reviewed publications on Covid and has been described as an expert on Covid. He says Ivermectin has proven to be very effective in the early treatment of Covid but it cannot be used alone, it must be used in tandem with other drugs for maximum efficacy. It is also far less effective if administered too late. Ivermectin blocks the replication of the virus so once replication has already occurred to the point of severe infection, it could be too late. I firmly believe that dying patients should be allowed to try it, especially if nothing else is working - per Right to Try.



No one is saying Ivermectin is exclusively "horse paste". It has legitimate medical use in humans (for things like lice), although so far no clinical results in treating Covid-19.
A drug cannot win a Nobel Prize - that's inaccurate. I believe the accurate details of the prize for development have already been posted.

The deaths from Ivermectin are largely from people taking the animal products. Feed stores are literally sold out. You can't get it for your horse - I was just at our local stable and they were searching multiple ag stores.


Morgan_Bellini said:


> He is not an anti vaxxer. He has concerns about this particular vaccine only.
> 
> He does not say to take horse dewormer. Ivermectin is not exclusively horse dewormer, that is only one of its many uses.
> 
> He is being sued by Baylor because of a mistake made by the Stew Peters Show, not by any action of his own. The Stew Peters Show incorrectly used the Baylor banner when he appeared on the show.


McCullough is being sued by Baylor because he uses his old title from Baylor in "dozens, if not hundreds" of media appearances, which is in violation of his separation agreement from when his employment ended under "confidential" terms. It is 100% a lawsuit against his misusing a title he agreed not to use, while espousing views with which Baylor does not wish to associate.
Lawsuit here.

McCullough also recommends hydroxychloroquine.
Since his main argument is for "early home-based treatment" it has nothing to do with terminal patients' right to try experimental treatments.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I also don't need reminding (quoting some of my posts) that you can still get covid if you are fully vaxx or single vaxx (those waiting for jab #2). That's not coming from a kind or respectful place at all.

*ETA:* On our 6th Lockdown - Getting to 80% fully vaxx means we can REOPEN. We have been in Lockdown for 2 months thus far with at least another 5-6 weeks to go.


----------



## MSV0

AntiqueShopper said:


> Homeschooling works for a select few. The school did an excellent job last year with remote.  She missed seeing her friends everyday.  She was having meltdowns anytime her brother had a play date and she didn’t.  Even though I made sure she had play dates with the kids in the remote class and did soccer with them in the spring it wasn’t enough.  She is a much happier kid now.


You said you couldn't sleep because you were sending them to school I assumed it was because you were scared for their health. Maybe I misunderstood!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MSV0 said:


> You said you couldn't sleep because you were sending them to school I assumed it was because you were scared for their health. Maybe I misunderstood!


I am scared for their health.  However I have to think of their mental health as well.  No parenting decision is easy at this time.  However I do know that my daughter needs to be in person to be happy.  My son would be fine at home or in school.


----------



## MSV0

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am scared for their health.  However I have to think of their mental health as well.  No parenting decision is easy at this time.  However I do know that my daughter needs to be in person to be happy.  My son would be fine at home or in school.


This year has been hard on everyone. You are not alone. I am a stranger on the internet and you keep responding so I suppose I will keep it going and make it interesting.
Okay, I don't understand that decision but it is yours to make! Homeschooling is not "remote learning" that is the point I was trying to to make. But if there is no one to homeschool them they can't do it. Public school would be my last resort even with the schools being rated a 10 out of 10 where I live. I feel very sorry for every parent and child right now trying to navigate this. All my kids opted to actually homeschool (not zoom learning in public school) and maybe because they have each other they don't miss school. They can see their friends outside and on zoom calls and have bonded together as a family which is something I will be forever thankful for. How does it help her mental health to be in a class with 35 kids? I don't understand when people say that. I can explain why homeschooling is wonderful if you are interested. Why is public school wonderful and make you happy? I find it fascinating this current dominating thought of public school as necessary for mental health. Did you have great mental health going to public school?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MSV0 said:


> This year has been hard on everyone. You are not alone. I am a stranger on the internet and you keep responding so I suppose I will keep it going and make it interesting.
> Okay, I don't understand that decision but it is yours to make! Homeschooling is not "remote learning" that is the point I was trying to to make. But if there is no one to homeschool them they can't do it. Public school would be my last resort even with the schools being rated a 10 out of 10 where I live. I feel very sorry for every parent and child right now trying to navigate this. All my kids opted to actually homeschool (not zoom learning in public school) and maybe because they have each other they don't miss school. They can see their friends outside and on zoom calls and have bonded together as a family which is something I will be forever thankful for. How does it help her mental health to be in a class with 35 kids? I don't understand when people say that. I can explain why homeschooling is wonderful if you are interested. Why is public school wonderful and make you happy? I find it fascinating this current dominating thought of public school as necessary for mental health. Did you have great mental health going to public school?


We all make choices for our family!  I have made the best choice for my family based on the knowledge I have.  I know homeschooling doesn’t always work.  I’m glad you are happy.


----------



## jellyv

MSV0 said:


> [SNIP] I can explain why homeschooling is wonderful if you are interested.


Maybe make a separate thread on homeschooling? This is not that.

Social well-being in these times is a priority for us all, but the young families especially have it tough and clearly face difficult risk/benefit assessments. I see this with regard to my own close family members.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

hermes_lemming said:


> I disagree. Go back to your original post and look at the leading sentence of each paragraph.  The implication is clear and they're not making up smoke.
> 
> "Ivermectin is an FDA approved Nobel prize winning drug that is on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines..."
> 
> "According to many doctors I've been listening to, Ivermectin is incredibly safe with accurate dosing..."
> 
> "I recently found Dr. Peter McCullough and I've been listening to his interviews..."
> 
> The problem is that many antivaxxers are utilizing that drug as a preferred solution to the pandemic regardless of treatment stage by whatever means necessary, mostly driven by false media.


I'm not implying anything, I'm saying it out loud: I believe people should have access to Ivermectin as prescribed by a doctor. (Not the livestock dewormer.)

-- Edited to remove responses I didn't intend to post.


----------



## Limetka

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm not implying anything, I'm saying it out loud: I believe people should have access to Ivermectin as prescribed by a doctor. (Not the livestock dewormer.)
> 
> -- Edited to remove responses I didn't intend to post.



The original study which showed benefits for use of ivermectin in covid patients was fraudulent, plagiarised and quickly recalled (although not quickly enough to prevent being passed around on social media). Subsequent studies have been rife with methodological issues, so the evidence accumulated so far is very low quality. 

It’d be nice to assume all doctors are motivated by a higher purpose, rather than knee deep in culture wars while seeking fame and glory. Bleach, Betadine, oleandrin, ivermectin etc are the culture war footballs which occur in every pandemic, although hugely amplified on social media in the current climate. Hyper-partisan groups like America’s Front Line Doctors and Front Line Covid-19 Critical Care Alliance aren’t on the front line at all and only appear to care about their bottom line.

Let’s do the studies. Let’s find out for sure. I think it’s something like 30,000+ people will have partaken in ivermectin trials, controlled and high quality, by the end of the year. But I’m not in favour of giving covid patients unproven medications for covid which could potentially cause more harm than good in covid patients for all we know at this point in time. One thing we do know for sure already: if ivermectin was a magic bullet we would undeniably and obviously know by now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am beyond fed up with misinformation about our current rate of our daily percentages for single dose and double dosed vax.

NOW they are stating we will not reach our target of 80% fully vax until around November 11th???? Was suppose to be the end of October - They are predicting 70% fully vax to be around the 21st - 26th October??? We only just reached 70% single dose on Tuesday and around 48% fully vaxx. The predicted and/or prediction dates change everyday!!!!

OMG! It's just doing my my head in!!!!!

As it stands now, they are trying to bring the Pfizer jab down to 3 weeks instead of waiting 6 weeks. And the Moderna down to 4 weeks. All I know is that it hasn't yet been approved and it could take at least one month before they trial it. All this to get at 80% and over fully vaxx. The AZ vaxx is the only vaccine that was forwarded from 12 weeks to 10, 8, and 6 weeks thus far.


----------



## Swanky

jellyv said:


> Maybe make a separate thread on homeschooling? This is not that.
> 
> Social well-being in these times is a priority for us all, but the young families especially have it tough and clearly face difficult risk/benefit assessments. I see this with regard to my own close family members.



It is on topic  Corona has impacted parent's experience with sending kids to school daily.  You can always skip posts that don't apply to you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MSV0 said:


> This year has been hard on everyone. You are not alone. I am a stranger on the internet and you keep responding so I suppose I will keep it going and make it interesting.
> Okay, I don't understand that decision but it is yours to make! Homeschooling is not "remote learning" that is the point I was trying to to make. But if there is no one to homeschool them they can't do it. Public school would be my last resort even with the schools being rated a 10 out of 10 where I live. I feel very sorry for every parent and child right now trying to navigate this. All my kids opted to actually homeschool (not zoom learning in public school) and maybe because they have each other they don't miss school. They can see their friends outside and on zoom calls and have bonded together as a family which is something I will be forever thankful for. How does it help her mental health to be in a class with 35 kids? I don't understand when people say that. I can explain why homeschooling is wonderful if you are interested. Why is public school wonderful and make you happy? I find it fascinating this current dominating thought of public school as necessary for mental health. Did you have great mental health going to public school?


I'm glad homeschooling is working out for your kids, and I'm glad they can see their friends outside. It seems like you have a perfect scenario for homeschooling your children in your neighborhood.  However,  a lot of people do not have this scenario.  Some live in neighborhoods with no other similarly aged kids. Even if there were similarly aged  kids in the vicinity,  the other kids in the neighborhood could be bullies, or have very different values.  It actually could be worse than sending kids to school.  Homeschooling can be good or bad. It depends on so many factors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_YouTube is now banning all vaccine misinformation.








						YouTube is cracking down on anti-vaccine misinformation | CNN Business
					

YouTube will remove videos spreading misinformation about any approved vaccine, not only those aimed at preventing Covid-19, the company announced in a blog post Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com
				











						YouTube to remove misinformation videos about all vaccines
					

Streaming site cracks down on harmful content about all approved Covid jabs




					www.theguardian.com
				



_


----------



## jellyv

Swanky said:


> It is on topic  Corona has impacted parent's experience with sending kids to school daily. You can always skip posts that don't apply to you!



Surely (and yet the poster who was all about promoting homeschooling and confronting those choosing otherwise is now banned). The subject does apply to me, not sure why you stated otherwise.  I negotiate this difficult issue daily with a close family member with a young child.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> _YouTube is now banning all vaccine misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube is cracking down on anti-vaccine misinformation | CNN Business
> 
> 
> YouTube will remove videos spreading misinformation about any approved vaccine, not only those aimed at preventing Covid-19, the company announced in a blog post Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube to remove misinformation videos about all vaccines
> 
> 
> Streaming site cracks down on harmful content about all approved Covid jabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I saw this and was happy to see some action.  However, the misinformation spread for too long.  I’m afraid a lot of damage has already been done.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I saw this and was happy to see some action.  However, the misinformation spread for too long.  I’m afraid a lot of damage has already been done.


I know, right?
But still,  it's a small step.


----------



## Swanky

jellyv said:


> Surely (and yet the poster who was all about promoting homeschooling and confronting those choosing otherwise is now banned). The subject does apply to me, not sure why you stated otherwise.  I negotiate this difficult issue daily with a close family member with a young child.


No clue why a member was banned, I don't follow this thread much unless there's a reported post, then I usually read that reported post and forward to see if anything else is up.  Homeschooling is a direct impact from Corona on lots of folks, you suggested it wasn't and that someone should start a new thread, hence my response


----------



## jellyv

Swanky said:


> *Homeschooling is a direct impact from Corona on lots of folks, *you suggested it wasn't and that someone should start a new thread, hence my response


Agree fully with the first part; the second part is a misunderstanding of what I was addressing. But no worries.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Swanky

jellyv said:


> Agree fully with the first part; the second part is a misunderstanding of what I was addressing. But no worries.


My apologies if I misunderstood!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> _YouTube is now banning all vaccine misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube is cracking down on anti-vaccine misinformation | CNN Business
> 
> 
> YouTube will remove videos spreading misinformation about any approved vaccine, not only those aimed at preventing Covid-19, the company announced in a blog post Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube to remove misinformation videos about all vaccines
> 
> 
> Streaming site cracks down on harmful content about all approved Covid jabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


About time!!


----------



## adamnav

Covid effected everyone life and life style.. Its very tuff situation for everyone's. Everything was closed and stayed home very hard time everyone face.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Our Premier announced yesterday in a press conference that ALL Frontline workers and Essential workers MUST be vaccinated by October 15th or look for another job. They must have had their first dose by then, that's the cutoff date. We all saw that coming.

Same goes with ALL Truckdrivers and Delivery drivers, they also MUST be vaccinated either fully or had their first dose by Mid October.

39 Grocery stores have been forced to close due to NO staff and have to self isolate. 24 Woolworths supermarkets and 15 Coles supermarkets. I personally know staff that been receiving nearly daily emails about getting vaccinated by October 12th. So in another words, those supermarkets are going to make it mandatory for ALL their staff to be fully vaccinated or look for another job. All the friends and staff that I personally know have already been fully vaxx. The writing was on the wall ages ago. It's only a matter of time before it's made mandatory across the board. There really isn't many businesses left that haven't made it mandatory yet. If it's not our Premier making it mandatory, it's other large and small businesses that are following too.

*ETA:* 5 Regional suburb's are going to trial the new fully vaxx app starting October 11th. So we will see how that goes.


----------



## mzbaglady1

This doesn't make any sense to me. If there was a high covid outbreak among the employees and the theater shut down for one day who exactly went into a ten day quarantine if the theater opened back up the next day? And now this same theater closed back down again. I know the show must go on but something about this procedure doesn't seem right. I know everyone is tested regularly and high vaccination rates among the employees.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Redbirdhermes said:


> My DIL teaches Elementary age students, and the district is planning to put her into the classroom after working remotely for the past year.  She has a 12 month old, and we do not want my grandson to catch COVID.  She has found a job in a neighboring district where she will teach remotely from a cubicle in the district office, so at least no exposure to these young children.  The new job means giving up seniority, tenure and $11,000 per year of salary.  She will be taking it because the risk in the classroom of bringing home this disease is just too high until young children can be vaccinated.  She found out today that the district rule on quarantining is only the student who tests positive needs to quarantine.  No one else in the classroom will be tested or quarantined.  Masks are required to be worn by everyone, but I don't think you can assume that they are going to work perfectly on very young students.  I expect the rules will be fluid and will change as reality sets in once school starts.



As I reported one month ago, my DIL quit her teaching job, where in person teaching was required, in order to take a remote teaching position in a neighboring school district. She took a pay cut and loses seniority and tenure.  This was to keep all the vulnerable people in her life safe, including her now 14 month old son.  She has now learned that a teacher in her former school district, who does the exact same job she did, and with whom she would have been sharing an office, has tested positive for COVID-19.  This teacher is vaccinated and wears a mask.  The teacher interacted with many students, but nothing is being done about that, and it is business as usual at the school.  It only took three weeks since school began on September 9 for her to get infected.  Our local newspaper is running stories almost daily about how COVID is running rampant through the schools.  This is a public health disaster.  In any case, my DIL now knows, beyond the shadow of a doubt, that she made the correct choice.  I'm grateful that I, my parents in their 90s, and our young grandson were not exposed to this terrible virus.  We continue to keep a very tight bubble around our family.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me. If there was a high covid outbreak among the employees and the theater shut down for one day who exactly went into a ten day quarantine if the theater opened back up the next day? And now this same theater closed back down again. I know the show must go on but something about this procedure doesn't seem right. I know everyone is tested regularly and high vaccination rates among the employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211399


Smoke and mirrors. They shut down for the day for appearances sake and refuse to stay shut down because of the loss in revenue. Unless they're bedbound and hacking a lougie, I doubt anyone is doing the 10 day quarantine.  Kinda like when you arrive here from say Hawaii. How many people you know did the 10 day quarantine after their trip was over?


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> Smoke and mirrors. They shut down for the day for appearances sake and refuse to stay shut down because of the loss in revenue. Unless they're bedbound and hacking a lougie, I doubt anyone is doing the 10 day quarantine.  Kinda like when you arrive here from say Hawaii. How many people you know did the 10 day quarantine after their trip was over?


Thank you. The second closure was for close to two weeks. Right now hopefully the CDC guidelines for quarantine doesn't shorten.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Redbirdhermes said:


> As I reported one month ago, my DIL quit her teaching job, where in person teaching was required, in order to take a remote teaching position in a neighboring school district. She took a pay cut and loses seniority and tenure.  This was to keep all the vulnerable people in her life safe, including her now 14 month old son.  She has now learned that a teacher in her former school district, who does the exact same job she did, and with whom she would have been sharing an office, has tested positive for COVID-19.  This teacher is vaccinated and wears a mask.  The teacher interacted with many students, but nothing is being done about that, and it is business as usual at the school.  It only took three weeks since school began on September 9 for her to get infected.  Our local newspaper is running stories almost daily about how COVID is running rampant through the schools.  This is a public health disaster.  In any case, my DIL now knows, beyond the shadow of a doubt, that she made the correct choice.  I'm grateful that I, my parents in their 90s, and our young grandson were not exposed to this terrible virus.  We continue to keep a very tight bubble around our family.


The teacher that tested positive and the close contact with the students did everyone go into quarantine, did the school shut down? If not this is very, very frightening.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

mzbaglady1 said:


> The teacher that tested positive and the close contact with the students did everyone go into quarantine, did the school shut down? If not this is very, very frightening.


As I reported, it is business as usual at her former school.  Students continue to be in classes in person.  No quarantine for the students.  We could see the writing on the wall this summer.  That is why my DIL changed school districts so she could teach remotely.  She told me yesterday that all remote classes for students in her new school are full and they aren’t taking on more students.  Demand for remote learning has skyrocketed since school began.

Yes, it is very frightening.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Our Premier announced yesterday in a press conference that ALL Frontline workers and Essential workers MUST be vaccinated by October 15th or look for another job. They must have had their first dose by then, that's the cutoff date. We all saw that coming.
> 
> Same goes with ALL Truckdrivers and Delivery drivers, they also MUST be vaccinated either fully or had their first dose by Mid October.
> 
> 39 Grocery stores have been forced to close due to NO staff and have to self isolate. 24 Woolworths supermarkets and 15 Coles supermarkets. I personally know staff that been receiving nearly daily emails about getting vaccinated by October 12th. So in another words, those supermarkets are going to make it mandatory for ALL their staff to be fully vaccinated or look for another job. All the friends and staff that I personally know have already been fully vaxx. The writing was on the wall ages ago. It's only a matter of time before it's made mandatory across the board. There really isn't many businesses left that haven't made it mandatory yet. If it's not our Premier making it mandatory, it's other large and small businesses that are following too.
> 
> *ETA:* 5 Regional suburb's are going to trial the new fully vaxx app starting October 11th. So we will see how that goes.


Well, not to burst your bubble...but they "say" you have to be vaccinated or find another job..then they have to push back the date because there is no staff, or because those who don't want to get vaccinated end up trying to find legal loopholes, etc. 
In my province you allegedly need to be vaccinated to work in heath care. Must show your Vax pass for anything other than drive-thru, retail or grocery. We still have the highest Covid cases per capita and it's getting worse daily. We have the most hospitalizations we have ever had. 
As much as they seem to say restrictions work, I wouldn't hold my breath on that. The under 12 are spreading this variant like wildfire. I know SO many people who have had breakthrough cases (very mild, either feels like a seasonal cold..or allergies) it's so frustrating.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Limetka said:


> The original study which showed benefits for use of ivermectin in covid patients was fraudulent, plagiarised and quickly recalled (although not quickly enough to prevent being passed around on social media). Subsequent studies have been rife with methodological issues, so the evidence accumulated so far is very low quality.
> 
> It’d be nice to assume all doctors are motivated by a higher purpose, rather than knee deep in culture wars while seeking fame and glory. Bleach, Betadine, oleandrin, ivermectin etc are the culture war footballs which occur in every pandemic, although hugely amplified on social media in the current climate. Hyper-partisan groups like America’s Front Line Doctors and Front Line Covid-19 Critical Care Alliance aren’t on the front line at all and only appear to care about their bottom line.


I'm glad we agree that studies can be manipulated. I'm not sure how much money the front line doctors are earning but Pfizer estimates they will make $33.5 billion in 2021 alone. Moderna made $6.5 billion in the first 6 months of 2021 and Johnson and Johnson made $2.5 billion in 2021. Those are profits exclusively for Covid 19 vaccines. These companies could not have gotten the EUA for their vaccines if it got out that Ivermectin and HCQ are effective when prescribed for early Covid 19 treatment. So who's bottom line benefits the most from fraudulent or manipulated studies and trials?

There have been many truthful studies on Ivermectin efficacy. Per Dr. McCullough, there are a total of 65 supportive studies which include 47,717 patient participants. 29 studies show 66% efficacy for early treatment. 22 studies show 40% protection as a late treatment once hospitalized. Overall, there is a 57% reduction in mortality and 86% efficacy when taken as a prophylaxis. This information came from THE MCCULLOUGH REPORT | COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough,








						COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough, #5
					

Vaccines are coming soon for children under 12. This is a big problem. How should I prove to my ex that my kid does not need a vax? - Can Dr. McCullough please explain the argument against everyone needing to be vaxxed for herd immunity to COVID? - How can 96% of all US doctors be covid...




					www.podbean.com
				




I know people here don't like Dr. McCullough but have you (generally speaking) actually listened to him? He has an impeccable resume and medical career, despite the frivolous lawsuit by Baylor, and he cites studies and sources to give listeners direct access to the data.

Dr. Zelenko also has studies published on his website. He also sells a Covid prevention protocol if people don't want to purchase multiple pills or aren't sure which vitamins to buy.




__





						Dr. Vladimir Zelenko MD
					






					vladimirzelenkomd.com
				




Additional information is also available at AAPSonline.org

I'm not saying don't get vaccinated. I'm trying to get information out that people can get a prescription for early treatment drugs to be used if you still catch Covid even though you're vaccinated. Since time is of the essence once diagnosis is made, you can have your arsenal of medications already at home to begin taking immediately. This should be good news, I'm so confused why people are resistant to it. There are now thousands of doctors working to help people if your primary physician will not. This has nothing to do with culture wars or partisanship, it's about saving lives.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend just told me how it is in Zurich. Not only is everyone vaccinated but they test you before you enter the establishment.  We can't even wear masks here. I feel so uncivilized


----------



## Limetka

Morgan_Bellini said:


> There have been many truthful studies on Ivermectin efficacy. Per Dr. McCullough, there are a total of 65 supportive studies which include 47,717 patient participants. 29 studies show 66% efficacy for early treatment. 22 studies show 40% protection as a late treatment once hospitalized. Overall, there is a 57% reduction in mortality and 86% efficacy when taken as a prophylaxis. This information came from THE MCCULLOUGH REPORT | COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough, #5
> 
> 
> Vaccines are coming soon for children under 12. This is a big problem. How should I prove to my ex that my kid does not need a vax? - Can Dr. McCullough please explain the argument against everyone needing to be vaxxed for herd immunity to COVID? - How can 96% of all US doctors be covid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.podbean.com



I’ve previously been exposed to McCullough through social media and personally I don’t understand his appeal. He makes glaringly false claims, his motive is patently partisan and he is a merciless self-promoter. His cardiology career may be impeccable; I obviously could never judge. Some of McCullough’s false claims: asymptomatic people cannot spread the virus, people cannot be re-infected and therefore the vaccine is dangerous to previous sufferers, 50 000 Americans have died from the vaccine and so on.

Even if you are still not convinced McCullough is… nothing positive, the ivermectin numbers he quotes should be enough to completely knock out his credibility. His source is c19ivermectin.com. This is an anonymous, and blatantly biased, site with dubious and unverifiable credentials and content, posting unreviewed preprints of studies without interpretation. At best, McCullough doesn’t possess the ability to understand scientific evidence. At worst, he is purposely misleading. Luckily we have scientific bodies, such as international, independent and non-profit Cochrane, who can actually interpret scientific evidence (and they don’t currently recommend ivermectin outside of clinical trials).

I researched Dr Zelenko and, even from a modest delving, it’s hard to imagine a doctor with less credibility. So I don’t want to touch on him nor, conveniently, purchase his protocol.

And AAPS is… utterly despicable. Some of their stances: homosexuality reduces lifespan, abortion causes breast cancer, vaccines cause autism. Nobody anywhere should ever take any kind of advice from this group.

It‘s a sad sign of the times that we’re so desperate for cheap, easily accessible solutions to the pandemic. However, it’s still completely unethical for a doctor to prescribe a medication which is unproven in controlled studies. It’s a basic tenet of medicine to do no harm. Every drug has harms, including ivermectin. It’s actually just downright immoral for a doctor to recommend a medication with proven harms and no proven benefit for covid.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm glad we agree that studies can be manipulated. I'm not sure how much money the front line doctors are earning but Pfizer estimates they will make $33.5 billion in 2021 alone. Moderna made $6.5 billion in the first 6 months of 2021 and Johnson and Johnson made $2.5 billion in 2021. Those are profits exclusively for Covid 19 vaccines. These companies could not have gotten the EUA for their vaccines if it got out that Ivermectin and HCQ are effective when prescribed for early Covid 19 treatment. So who's bottom line benefits the most from fraudulent or manipulated studies and trials?
> 
> There have been many truthful studies on Ivermectin efficacy. Per Dr. McCullough, there are a total of 65 supportive studies which include 47,717 patient participants. 29 studies show 66% efficacy for early treatment. 22 studies show 40% protection as a late treatment once hospitalized. Overall, there is a 57% reduction in mortality and 86% efficacy when taken as a prophylaxis. This information came from THE MCCULLOUGH REPORT | COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough, #5
> 
> 
> Vaccines are coming soon for children under 12. This is a big problem. How should I prove to my ex that my kid does not need a vax? - Can Dr. McCullough please explain the argument against everyone needing to be vaxxed for herd immunity to COVID? - How can 96% of all US doctors be covid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.podbean.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know people here don't like Dr. McCullough but have you (generally speaking) actually listened to him? He has an impeccable resume and medical career, despite the frivolous lawsuit by Baylor, and he cites studies and sources to give listeners direct access to the data.
> 
> Dr. Zelenko also has studies published on his website. He also sells a Covid prevention protocol if people don't want to purchase multiple pills or aren't sure which vitamins to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Vladimir Zelenko MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vladimirzelenkomd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional information is also available at AAPSonline.org
> 
> I'm not saying don't get vaccinated. I'm trying to get information out that people can get a prescription for early treatment drugs to be used if you still catch Covid even though you're vaccinated. Since time is of the essence once diagnosis is made, you can have your arsenal of medications already at home to begin taking immediately. This should be good news, I'm so confused why people are resistant to it. There are now thousands of doctors working to help people if your primary physician will not. This has nothing to do with culture wars or partisanship, it's about saving lives.


Have you seen this? It seems promising. I think for the U.S. this pill I believe might be close to emergency authorization. I would think this would be given at the first positive test of covid. Interesting to see how this is going to be received by the general public.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

mzbaglady1 said:


> Have you seen this? It seems promising. I think for the U.S. this pill I believe might be close to emergency authorization. I would think this would be given at the first positive test of covid. Interesting to see how this is going to be received by the general public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213060
> View attachment 5213061
> View attachment 5213062


Let's keep our fingers crossed that this turns out to be effective! Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> Well, not to burst your bubble...but they "say" you have to be vaccinated or find another job..then they have to push back the date because there is no staff, or because those who don't want to get vaccinated end up trying to find legal loopholes, etc.



Snip*

I don't understand the "Not to Burst your bubble" comment? 

I didn't make it mandatory and if you go against the Chief health medical orders, because that's exactly what it is now, you don't have a job. You MUST show proof that you are in fact vaccinated before you enter School grounds. You have a choice, either get vaccinated or look for another job. And IF there was any lawsuits it would be the parent(s) of the Child(ren) that go to that School(s) who have allowed an unvaccinated Teacher to teach and their child got covid from that teacher. The School would be in breach of public health orders, face penalties, forced to close for deep cleaning and any unvaccinated teachers removed. 

Children from 12 years and older have been getting vaccinated since that rolled out about 3-4 weeks ago. Over 16's is already at 80% first dose and 60% fully vaxx - But they got the green light a while ago.

When this was announced the Teachers had a protest the next day saying "We don't have a job anymore." With it now being mandate it's their choice to get vaccinated or not.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snip*
> 
> I don't understand the "Not to Burst your bubble" comment?
> 
> I didn't make it mandatory and if you go against the Chief health medical orders, because that's exactly what it is now, you don't have a job. You MUST show proof that you are in fact vaccinated before you enter School grounds. You have a choice, either get vaccinated or look for another job. And IF there was any lawsuits it would be the parent(s) of the Child(ren) that go to that School(s) who have allowed an unvaccinated Teacher to teach and their child got covid from that teacher. The School would be in breach of public health orders, face penalties, forced to close for deep cleaning and any unvaccinated teachers removed.
> 
> Children from 12 years and older have been getting vaccinated since that rolled out about 3-4 weeks ago. Over 16's is already at 80% first dose and 60% fully vaxx - But they got the green light a while ago.
> 
> When this was announced the Teachers had a protest the next day saying "We don't have a job anymore." With it now being mandate it's their choice to get vaccinated or not.


I didn't mean to be rude with that comment at all. I think we were all looking forward to those exact rules being enforced in our countries, and yet delay after delay...we're still nothing close to the "normal" that was promised to us. Here in Canada we are (12+) over 80%  double vaccinated and still have a ton of restrictions, and vaxx passports to go anywhere.
Because in most countries all health orders are "mandates" and not actual laws..fines are not really enforced, or paid once given out.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TC1 said:


> I didn't mean to be rude with that comment at all. I think we were all looking forward to those exact rules being enforced in our countries, and yet delay after delay...we're still nothing close to the "normal" that was promised to us. Here in Canada we are (12+) over 80%  double vaccinated and still have a ton of restrictions, and vaxx passports to go anywhere.
> Because in most countries all health orders are "mandates" and not actual laws..fines are not really enforced, or paid once given out.



No worries! 


Yes, the new mandate rules are being enforced here in my state, I don't know about other states because every premier for their state will have different opinions and/or views on mandate's. We have had daily protests/rallies about these mandate's across the board, from frontline workers to truckdrivers and so on.. I stopped watching the news because that's all they were airing. Airtime for antivaxxers, I'm just so over it.

We are still in lockdown and I have no clue when we will reopen as the projected/predicted dates keep changing. Our daily case numbers have skyrocketed! Nearly 1500 the other day! We keep bouncing between 1100 - 1500. Not good, and it's darn right embarrassing to hold the Australian record for the highest number of daily cases and the highest amount of days in lockdown.

I do know that across the board you will need to be fully vaxx to travel via airplane, either interstate or overseas.


----------



## BigTexy

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm glad we agree that studies can be manipulated. I'm not sure how much money the front line doctors are earning but Pfizer estimates they will make $33.5 billion in 2021 alone. Moderna made $6.5 billion in the first 6 months of 2021 and Johnson and Johnson made $2.5 billion in 2021. Those are profits exclusively for Covid 19 vaccines. These companies could not have gotten the EUA for their vaccines if it got out that Ivermectin and HCQ are effective when prescribed for early Covid 19 treatment. So who's bottom line benefits the most from fraudulent or manipulated studies and trials?
> 
> There have been many truthful studies on Ivermectin efficacy. Per Dr. McCullough, there are a total of 65 supportive studies which include 47,717 patient participants. 29 studies show 66% efficacy for early treatment. 22 studies show 40% protection as a late treatment once hospitalized. Overall, there is a 57% reduction in mortality and 86% efficacy when taken as a prophylaxis. This information came from THE MCCULLOUGH REPORT | COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Q & A with Dr. Peter McCullough, #5
> 
> 
> Vaccines are coming soon for children under 12. This is a big problem. How should I prove to my ex that my kid does not need a vax? - Can Dr. McCullough please explain the argument against everyone needing to be vaxxed for herd immunity to COVID? - How can 96% of all US doctors be covid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.podbean.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know people here don't like Dr. McCullough but have you (generally speaking) actually listened to him? He has an impeccable resume and medical career, despite the frivolous lawsuit by Baylor, and he cites studies and sources to give listeners direct access to the data.
> 
> Dr. Zelenko also has studies published on his website. He also sells a Covid prevention protocol if people don't want to purchase multiple pills or aren't sure which vitamins to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Vladimir Zelenko MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vladimirzelenkomd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional information is also available at AAPSonline.org
> 
> I'm not saying don't get vaccinated. I'm trying to get information out that people can get a prescription for early treatment drugs to be used if you still catch Covid even though you're vaccinated. Since time is of the essence once diagnosis is made, you can have your arsenal of medications already at home to begin taking immediately. This should be good news, I'm so confused why people are resistant to it. There are now thousands of doctors working to help people if your primary physician will not. This has nothing to do with culture wars or partisanship, it's about saving lives.


My mom just recovered from Covid. She was quick to contact her doctor as soon as she had symptoms and tested positive. The doctor immediately put her on a regimen of 3 or 4 RXs and told her to start asap. She said this has been highly effective for her patients, and it's usually the ones that delay taking the medications that end up in the hospital because they don't think they are that sick. So early action is crucial. My mom recovered quickly and has no lingering symptoms that she's aware of.

I find it interesting that Merck, who gave up their patent to Ivermectin to make it more affordable and accessible for developing countries to cure things like river blindness, now has a new Covid drug. I'm hopeful that it works and that we're not being duped for dollars.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigTexy said:


> My mom just recovered from Covid. She was quick to contact her doctor as soon as she had symptoms and tested positive. The doctor immediately put her on a regimen of 3 or 4 RXs and told her to start asap. She said this has been highly effective for her patients, and it's usually the ones that delay taking the medications that end up in the hospital because they don't think they are that sick. So early action is crucial. My mom recovered quickly and has no lingering symptoms that she's aware of.
> 
> I find it interesting that Merck, who gave up their patent to Ivermectin to make it more affordable and accessible for developing countries to cure things like river blindness, now has a new Covid drug. I'm hopeful that it works and that we're not being duped for dollars.


When it comes to your health and whether or not you will live, does it really matter?

No disrespect but to have zero faith in pharmaceutical companies, basically science in general, why bother going to see a doctor? 

They saved your mom thanks to a complex cocktail.  Idk why but I find your remarks towards this new drug a bit unwarranted. 

This is all covered and free in the US. The covid tests, the vaccination etc. They're being administered regardless of your financial background. The hospitalization, medication etc is covered by your insurance. Who is being duped for dollars exactly?


----------



## theprettymiss

Coco.lover said:


> Covid has taught me how to save money. I lost my job and then switched careers during the pandemic and I am making more money but I am spending a whole lot less. I just don't have that shopaholic thing anymore. I'm just a lot more cautious with money. If the pandemic hadn't happened I wouldn't have had the courage to go after the career change I had been dreaming about.


I am working on changing careers too ..its been tricky so far


----------



## QuelleFromage

Limetka said:


> I’ve previously been exposed to McCullough through social media and personally I don’t understand his appeal. He makes glaringly false claims, his motive is patently partisan and he is a merciless self-promoter. *His cardiology career may be impeccable; I obviously could never judge.* Some of McCullough’s false claims: asymptomatic people cannot spread the virus, people cannot be re-infected and therefore the vaccine is dangerous to previous sufferers, 50 000 Americans have died from the vaccine and so on.
> 
> Even if you are still not convinced McCullough is… nothing positive, the ivermectin numbers he quotes should be enough to completely knock out his credibility. His source is c19ivermectin.com. This is an anonymous, and blatantly biased, site with dubious and unverifiable credentials and content, posting unreviewed preprints of studies without interpretation. At best, McCullough doesn’t possess the ability to understand scientific evidence. At worst, he is purposely misleading. Luckily we have scientific bodies, such as international, independent and non-profit Cochrane, who can actually interpret scientific evidence (and they don’t currently recommend ivermectin outside of clinical trials).


You are right....and in addition.....if McCullough's cardiology career had been impeccable, Baylor would not be suing him. The lawsuit literally states that in return for a settlement "beyond what was required", he agreed not to use Baylor's name going forward. If your former employer has asked you to not even use your former title, and has paid you for that requirement....it's a fair inference that the end of his career there was far from impeccable. I mean....when I do media appearances, I'm allowed to mention my title from every job I have ever had - this is normal. He has been enjoined from doing so. That says a lot.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

BigTexy said:


> My mom just recovered from Covid. She was quick to contact her doctor as soon as she had symptoms and tested positive. The doctor immediately put her on a regimen of 3 or 4 RXs and told her to start asap. She said this has been highly effective for her patients, and it's usually the ones that delay taking the medications that end up in the hospital because they don't think they are that sick. So early action is crucial. My mom recovered quickly and has no lingering symptoms that she's aware of.
> 
> I find it interesting that Merck, who gave up their patent to Ivermectin to make it more affordable and accessible for developing countries to cure things like river blindness, now has a new Covid drug. I'm hopeful that it works and that we're not being duped for dollars.


I'm so glad to hear your Mom recovered! She's lucky to have a doctor who thinks outside the current recommended guidelines that don't appear to work for everyone. Early treatment seems to be incredibly effective. I hope more people find doctors that are willing to try.

That is interesting about Merck. Pfizer also has a pill coming out and the joke is that it will be called Pfizermectin. I heard today that Dr. Walensky of the CDC just announced the vaccines "no longer prevent transmission" of the virus. I'm looking for more info. Hopefully these new pills will show some promising results.

Have you heard anything about Uttar Pradesh, India? They are reporting drastically reduced Covid cases and deaths, some say they have eradicated Covid completely, using home kits containing various vitamins, Tylenol, and Ivermectin. I'd like to learn more about this. I hope it's true.


----------



## arnott

It's October so I'm wearing my Halloween facemask that I got on clearance after last Halloween.  I remember when I bought it people were thinking I'd never get to use it because they thought in one years time Covid would surely be over!


----------



## Lake Effect

I just feel sad and want to post this somewhere. We were emailed over the weekend from HR that a coworker had died. This woman and I knew each other on a hi, hello basis. PreCOVID we laughed about how we always seemed to be microwaving our lunches at the same time, even when out lunch breaks varied from day to day at times.
I was curious and went on Facebook. She posted in early September that she had been dealing with COVID for three weeks. I believe she was just in her early 40's 
I just feel like, this far in, really, does anyone need to being dying form this??
Stay safe people. Not outta the woods yet.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lake Effect said:


> I just feel sad and want to post this somewhere. We were emailed over the weekend from HR that a coworker had died. This woman and I knew each other on a hi, hello basis. PreCOVID we laughed about how we always seemed to be microwaving our lunches at the same time, even when out lunch breaks varied from day to day at times.
> I was curious and went on Facebook. She posted in early September that she had been dealing with COVID for three weeks. I believe she was just in her early 40's
> I just feel like, this far in, really, does anyone need to being dying form this??
> Stay safe people. Not outta the woods yet.


I’m sorry for your loss!


----------



## jellyv

.


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m sorry for your loss!


Thank you. I feel for my co-workers in her department and those who have worked with her for over 10 years!
I apologize too, I do not definitively know she died from COVID. But I can’t help but make that assumption. I will reply back if otherwise.


----------



## BigTexy

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm so glad to hear your Mom recovered! She's lucky to have a doctor who thinks outside the current recommended guidelines that don't appear to work for everyone. Early treatment seems to be incredibly effective. I hope more people find doctors that are willing to try.
> 
> That is interesting about Merck. Pfizer also has a pill coming out and the joke is that it will be called Pfizermectin. I heard today that Dr. Walensky of the CDC just announced the vaccines "no longer prevent transmission" of the virus. I'm looking for more info. Hopefully these new pills will show some promising results.
> 
> Have you heard anything about Uttar Pradesh, India? They are reporting drastically reduced Covid cases and deaths, some say they have eradicated Covid completely, using home kits containing various vitamins, Tylenol, and Ivermectin. I'd like to learn more about this. I hope it's true.


Thank you! Yes, she's lucky to have a great doctor. She recommends getting the vaccine, but she also told my mom that she's starting to see a lot more vaccinated patients get sick with COVID and promotes early action.
I have some Indian colleagues that have told me about this, but I haven't read anything from that specific area. I hope it's true too, because using existing drugs and treatments for new diseases should be considered more often, but I think there's a lack of funding for it.  Think it's called 'drug repositioning'.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

More vaccinated people are getting sick from covid because they immediately reverted back to pre-pandemic lifestyle after getting poked, albeit 1st or 2nd. The vaccination just prevents guaranteed death and serious hospitalization. 

Zinc, vitamin c, elderberry, Tylenol and Ivermectin doesn't make this go away. They do not cure covid


----------



## BigTexy

Lake Effect said:


> I just feel sad and want to post this somewhere. We were emailed over the weekend from HR that a coworker had died. This woman and I knew each other on a hi, hello basis. PreCOVID we laughed about how we always seemed to be microwaving our lunches at the same time, even when out lunch breaks varied from day to day at times.
> I was curious and went on Facebook. She posted in early September that she had been dealing with COVID for three weeks. I believe she was just in her early 40's
> I just feel like, this far in, really, does anyone need to being dying form this??
> Stay safe people. Not outta the woods yet.


I'm sorry for your loss! Big hugs and hang in there!


----------



## TC1

I saw this on CNN today. Clearly being vaccinated is great protection..but this also was trying to shed light on the fact that eradicating Covid isn't going to happen. Focusing on overall health, boosting immunity and maintaining a healthy body weight is one of the best ways to stay out of the hospital in general, and not just with Covid.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Lake Effect said:


> I just feel sad and want to post this somewhere. We were emailed over the weekend from HR that a coworker had died. This woman and I knew each other on a hi, hello basis. PreCOVID we laughed about how we always seemed to be microwaving our lunches at the same time, even when out lunch breaks varied from day to day at times.
> I was curious and went on Facebook. She posted in early September that she had been dealing with COVID for three weeks. I believe she was just in her early 40's
> I just feel like, this far in, really, does anyone need to being dying form this??
> Stay safe people. Not outta the woods yet.


So so sad!
Very sorry for your loss, you don’t need to know someone intimately to know them well. 
Thank you for posting this as a reminder to keep up protocols


----------



## Lake Effect

BigTexy said:


> I'm sorry for your loss! Big hugs and hang in there!





Cheddar Cheese said:


> So so sad!
> Very sorry for your loss, you don’t need to know someone intimately to know them well.
> Thank you for posting this as a reminder to keep up protocols


Thank you for the kind words and to all for the kind thoughts.
eta, and the user name @Cheddar Cheese made LOL! I have no idea why.


----------



## BigTexy

hermes_lemming said:


> When it comes to your health and whether or not you will live, does it really matter?
> 
> No disrespect but to have zero faith in pharmaceutical companies, basically science in general, why bother going to see a doctor?
> 
> They saved your mom thanks to a complex cocktail.  Idk why but I find your remarks towards this new drug a bit unwarranted.
> 
> This is all covered and free in the US. The covid tests, the vaccination etc. They're being administered regardless of your financial background. The hospitalization, medication etc is covered by your insurance. Who is being duped for dollars exactly?


Saying I have zero faith in the pharma industry is a bit of a stretch, isn't it? I know they have drugs that work, it's the demonizing of certain drugs, availability and pricing of others that has me scratching my head. This article was one that made me feel a bit frustrated with how the pharma industry works. I've read others, but don't have the links currently. My taxes have helped fund these types of drugs and treatments, and my health insurance will become more expensive, to cover the cost of these drugs which are being marked up astronomically because they can.








						Merck Sells Federally Financed Covid Pill to U.S. for 40 Times What It Costs to Make
					

The Covid-19 treatment molnupiravir was developed using funding from the National Institutes of Health and the Department of Defense.




					theintercept.com
				




"A FIVE-DAY COURSE of molnupiravir, the new medicine being hailed as a “huge advance” in the treatment of Covid-19, costs $17.74 to produce, according to a report issued last week by drug pricing experts at the Harvard School of Public Health and King’s College Hospital in London. Merck is charging the U.S. government $712 for the same amount of medicine, or *40 times the price*.

Last Friday’s announcement that the new medicine cut the risk of hospitalization among clinical trial participants with moderate or mild illness in half could have huge implications for the course of the coronavirus pandemic. Because it’s a pill — as opposed to monoclonal antibodies, a comparable antiviral treatment that is administered intravenously — molnupiravir is expected to be more widely used and, hopefully, will cut the death rate. In the first 29 days of the trial, no deaths were reported among the 385 patients who received the drug, while eight of the people who received a placebo died, according to the statement put out by Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics, the two companies that are jointly launching it.

In addition to having huge implications for health, the pill could bring staggering profits to both Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics. A small Miami-based company, Ridgeback licensed the medicine from Emory University in 2020 and two months later sold the worldwide rights to the drug to Merck for an undisclosed sum. Although Ridgeback remains involved in the development of the drug, some have described the deal as “flipping.”

Like the vast majority of medicines on the market, molnupiravir — which was originally investigated as a possible treatment for Venezuelan equine encephalitis — was developed using government funds. The Defense Threat Reduction Agency, a division of the Department of Defense, provided more than $10 million of funding in 2013 and 2015 to Emory University, as research done by the nonprofit Knowledge Ecology International has revealed. The National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, part of the National Institutes of Health, also provided Emory with more than $19 million in additional grants.

Yet only Merck and Ridgeback will reap the profits from the new antiviral, which according to Quartz could bring in as much as $7 billion by the end of this year. After the announcement of the encouraging clinical trial results on Friday, Merck’s stock price climbed, while stock prices of some vaccine makers sagged. Despite its initial investment, the U.S. government seems to be facing a steep markup in prices. In June, the government signed a $1.2 billion contract with Merck to supply 1.7 million courses of the medication at the $712 price. The transaction is due to take place as soon as molnupiravir receives emergency use authorization from the Food and Drug Administration.

*Reasonable Terms*
Good government advocates are pointing out that because federal agencies spent at least $29 million on the drug’s development, the government has the obligation to ensure that the medicine is affordable. “The public funded this drug, and therefore the public has some rights, including the rights you have it available under reasonable terms,” said Luis Gil Abinader, senior researcher at Knowledge Ecology International.
In an interview on CNBC, Ridgeback co-founder Wendy Holman noted that the company asked for but “never got government funding” to help manufacture molnupiravir. A whistleblower complaint filed by Rick Bright, the former director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, or BARDA, in May 2020, described Ridgeback’s unsuccessful efforts “to secure approximately $100 million” from BARDA to develop the drug as a Covid-19 treatment. The company’s press release about the study results also noted that “since licensed by Ridgeback, all funds used for the development of molnupiravir have been provided by Merck and by Wayne and Wendy Holman of Ridgeback.”
Abinader was critical of Ridgeback’s failure to acknowledge the government’s initial investment in the drug before the company acquired it. “What they want to do, apparently, is to shape the narrative about who paid for the development of this drug in order to avoid demands from the public to make it available at reasonable prices,” he said.
In an emailed response to questions submitted to Ridgeback Biotherapeutics for this article, Davidson Goldin wrote, “Ridgeback has never received any government funding for molnupiravir and self-funded the development of this medicine for treating SARS-CoV-2 when the government did not provide financial support.” Merck did not respond to inquiries about this article.
*No Strings Attached*
Merck has promised to make molnupiravir accessible around the world and has already entered into licensing agreements with five Indian companies that manufacture generic drugs. “Merck has committed to providing timely access to molnupiravir globally, if it is authorized or approved, and plans to implement a tiered pricing approach based on World Bank country income criteria to reflect countries’ relative ability to finance their health response to the pandemic,” the company said in its announcement of the trial results on Friday. Indian companies are planning to price the drug at less than $12 for a five-day course, according to recent reports.
In the U.S., and likely in many upper-middle-income and all high-income countries, the price will be determined by the market. Noting that the treatment may be offered to people who are not yet severely sick with Covid-19, health advocates fear that will mean some in these countries will not be able to afford the new drug. “Offering someone a $700 treatment when they don’t yet feel that ill is going to mean that a lot of people are not going to take it,” said Dzintars Gotham, a physician at King’s College Hospital in London and a co-author of the report on the pricing of molnupiravir. According to the report, pricing molnupiravir at $19.99 would allow a company a 10 percent profit margin.
Melissa Barber, a doctoral candidate at the Harvard School of Public Health and co-author of the report on molnupiravir, said that, while its pricing is not as extreme as that of some other drugs, it will likely still place the antiviral out of reach of some who could benefit from it. “If you can’t afford medicine because it’s 1,000 times more than you can afford, or because it’s 100 times more than you can afford, it doesn’t matter,” said Barber. “Those are both bad.”
Barber and Gotham acknowledge that the $17.74 cost of producing a five-day course of the antiviral pills is an estimate but said that the algorithm they used, and have employed to estimate the production costs for hundreds of drugs, tends to result in overestimates in the long run.

Meanwhile, the prices that private companies charge for drugs tend to go up rather than down. “For all these deals that have happened for therapeutics or vaccines, the price has only increased as uncertainty has decreased,” she said. “One price is given and then, for the next sale, the price goes up. The price went up for other drugs and vaccines, so I would be very surprised if this price didn’t go up, too.”
The pricing differential should be grounds to demand a better price under the Bayh-Dole Act, according to Knowledge Ecology International’s Abinader. Bayh-Dole, passed in 1980, regulates the transfer of federally funded inventions into commercial property and allows the government to “march in” and suspend the use of patents that were developed with government funding if it determines that the products are excessively priced.
“The pressure for march-in rights around this drug is going to be huge,” predicted Abinader, who suggested that the government could use the law to lower the price of molnupiravir. “When the ***** administration negotiates another supply agreement with Merck, they should probably leverage those rights in order to get a better price,” he said.
According to Gotham, who is based in London, the short story of molnupiravir already sums up the best and the worst of the U.S. pharmaceutical system. “It’s a great coup that the American government funded some scientists to develop antivirals,” he said. “The great tragedy is that, after their great success, they just gave it away to private industry with apparently no strings attached.”


"


----------



## LemonDrop

@Lake Effect one of my co workers died last month. He was vaccinated with J&J.


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> I saw this on CNN today. Clearly being vaccinated is great protection..but this also was trying to shed light on the fact that eradicating Covid isn't going to happen. Focusing on overall health, boosting immunity and maintaining a healthy body weight is one of the best ways to stay out of the hospital in general, and not just with Covid.
> 
> View attachment 5216121



I have started doing what I call my Covid Cardio. I get on the elliptical (at home) and bit by bit increase the resistance till it feels like I am trudging through snow. I try to keep singing with the music and it's hard. Most lyrics I get out one word a line. It is really working my lungs and I have noticed how much better my lung cardio is now while doing other things. (I live at high altitude) Obviously I have no idea if this will help if I get Covid but it can't hurt.

I would think others could do this going up and down stairs at their house etc.... I want my lungs to be strong and used to hard work.


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> I have started doing what I call my Covid Cardio. I get on the elliptical (at home) and bit by bit increase the resistance till it feels like I am trudging through snow. I try to keep singing with the music and it's hard. Most lyrics I get out one word a line. It is really working my lungs and I have noticed how much better my lung cardio is now while doing other things. (I live at high altitude) Obviously I have no idea if this will help if I get Covid but it can't hurt.
> 
> I would think others could do this going up and down stairs at their house etc.... I want my lungs to be strong and used to hard work.


It's also SO great to get your heart rate up like that! Way to go!


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigTexy said:


> Saying I have zero faith in the pharma industry is a bit of a stretch, isn't it? I know they have drugs that work, it's the demonizing of certain drugs, availability and pricing of others that has me scratching my head. This article was one that made me feel a bit frustrated with how the pharma industry works. I've read others, but don't have the links currently. My taxes have helped fund these types of drugs and treatments, and my health insurance will become more expensive, to cover the cost of these drugs which are being marked up astronomically because they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merck Sells Federally Financed Covid Pill to U.S. for 40 Times What It Costs to Make
> 
> 
> The Covid-19 treatment molnupiravir was developed using funding from the National Institutes of Health and the Department of Defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A FIVE-DAY COURSE of molnupiravir, the new medicine being hailed as a “huge advance” in the treatment of Covid-19, costs $17.74 to produce, according to a report issued last week by drug pricing experts at the Harvard School of Public Health and King’s College Hospital in London. Merck is charging the U.S. government $712 for the same amount of medicine, or *40 times the price*.
> 
> Last Friday’s announcement that the new medicine cut the risk of hospitalization among clinical trial participants with moderate or mild illness in half could have huge implications for the course of the coronavirus pandemic. Because it’s a pill — as opposed to monoclonal antibodies, a comparable antiviral treatment that is administered intravenously — molnupiravir is expected to be more widely used and, hopefully, will cut the death rate. In the first 29 days of the trial, no deaths were reported among the 385 patients who received the drug, while eight of the people who received a placebo died, according to the statement put out by Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics, the two companies that are jointly launching it.
> 
> In addition to having huge implications for health, the pill could bring staggering profits to both Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics. A small Miami-based company, Ridgeback licensed the medicine from Emory University in 2020 and two months later sold the worldwide rights to the drug to Merck for an undisclosed sum. Although Ridgeback remains involved in the development of the drug, some have described the deal as “flipping.”
> 
> Like the vast majority of medicines on the market, molnupiravir — which was originally investigated as a possible treatment for Venezuelan equine encephalitis — was developed using government funds. The Defense Threat Reduction Agency, a division of the Department of Defense, provided more than $10 million of funding in 2013 and 2015 to Emory University, as research done by the nonprofit Knowledge Ecology International has revealed. The National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, part of the National Institutes of Health, also provided Emory with more than $19 million in additional grants.
> 
> Yet only Merck and Ridgeback will reap the profits from the new antiviral, which according to Quartz could bring in as much as $7 billion by the end of this year. After the announcement of the encouraging clinical trial results on Friday, Merck’s stock price climbed, while stock prices of some vaccine makers sagged. Despite its initial investment, the U.S. government seems to be facing a steep markup in prices. In June, the government signed a $1.2 billion contract with Merck to supply 1.7 million courses of the medication at the $712 price. The transaction is due to take place as soon as molnupiravir receives emergency use authorization from the Food and Drug Administration.
> 
> *Reasonable Terms*
> Good government advocates are pointing out that because federal agencies spent at least $29 million on the drug’s development, the government has the obligation to ensure that the medicine is affordable. “The public funded this drug, and therefore the public has some rights, including the rights you have it available under reasonable terms,” said Luis Gil Abinader, senior researcher at Knowledge Ecology International.
> In an interview on CNBC, Ridgeback co-founder Wendy Holman noted that the company asked for but “never got government funding” to help manufacture molnupiravir. A whistleblower complaint filed by Rick Bright, the former director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, or BARDA, in May 2020, described Ridgeback’s unsuccessful efforts “to secure approximately $100 million” from BARDA to develop the drug as a Covid-19 treatment. The company’s press release about the study results also noted that “since licensed by Ridgeback, all funds used for the development of molnupiravir have been provided by Merck and by Wayne and Wendy Holman of Ridgeback.”
> Abinader was critical of Ridgeback’s failure to acknowledge the government’s initial investment in the drug before the company acquired it. “What they want to do, apparently, is to shape the narrative about who paid for the development of this drug in order to avoid demands from the public to make it available at reasonable prices,” he said.
> In an emailed response to questions submitted to Ridgeback Biotherapeutics for this article, Davidson Goldin wrote, “Ridgeback has never received any government funding for molnupiravir and self-funded the development of this medicine for treating SARS-CoV-2 when the government did not provide financial support.” Merck did not respond to inquiries about this article.
> *No Strings Attached*
> Merck has promised to make molnupiravir accessible around the world and has already entered into licensing agreements with five Indian companies that manufacture generic drugs. “Merck has committed to providing timely access to molnupiravir globally, if it is authorized or approved, and plans to implement a tiered pricing approach based on World Bank country income criteria to reflect countries’ relative ability to finance their health response to the pandemic,” the company said in its announcement of the trial results on Friday. Indian companies are planning to price the drug at less than $12 for a five-day course, according to recent reports.
> In the U.S., and likely in many upper-middle-income and all high-income countries, the price will be determined by the market. Noting that the treatment may be offered to people who are not yet severely sick with Covid-19, health advocates fear that will mean some in these countries will not be able to afford the new drug. “Offering someone a $700 treatment when they don’t yet feel that ill is going to mean that a lot of people are not going to take it,” said Dzintars Gotham, a physician at King’s College Hospital in London and a co-author of the report on the pricing of molnupiravir. According to the report, pricing molnupiravir at $19.99 would allow a company a 10 percent profit margin.
> Melissa Barber, a doctoral candidate at the Harvard School of Public Health and co-author of the report on molnupiravir, said that, while its pricing is not as extreme as that of some other drugs, it will likely still place the antiviral out of reach of some who could benefit from it. “If you can’t afford medicine because it’s 1,000 times more than you can afford, or because it’s 100 times more than you can afford, it doesn’t matter,” said Barber. “Those are both bad.”
> Barber and Gotham acknowledge that the $17.74 cost of producing a five-day course of the antiviral pills is an estimate but said that the algorithm they used, and have employed to estimate the production costs for hundreds of drugs, tends to result in overestimates in the long run.
> 
> Meanwhile, the prices that private companies charge for drugs tend to go up rather than down. “For all these deals that have happened for therapeutics or vaccines, the price has only increased as uncertainty has decreased,” she said. “One price is given and then, for the next sale, the price goes up. The price went up for other drugs and vaccines, so I would be very surprised if this price didn’t go up, too.”
> The pricing differential should be grounds to demand a better price under the Bayh-Dole Act, according to Knowledge Ecology International’s Abinader. Bayh-Dole, passed in 1980, regulates the transfer of federally funded inventions into commercial property and allows the government to “march in” and suspend the use of patents that were developed with government funding if it determines that the products are excessively priced.
> “The pressure for march-in rights around this drug is going to be huge,” predicted Abinader, who suggested that the government could use the law to lower the price of molnupiravir. “When the ***** administration negotiates another supply agreement with Merck, they should probably leverage those rights in order to get a better price,” he said.
> According to Gotham, who is based in London, the short story of molnupiravir already sums up the best and the worst of the U.S. pharmaceutical system. “It’s a great coup that the American government funded some scientists to develop antivirals,” he said. “The great tragedy is that, after their great success, they just gave it away to private industry with apparently no strings attached.”
> 
> 
> "


You're quoting an article from an extreme left wing poop stirrer website. Its purpose in life is to antagonize others.

At this point I'll just reiterate what I said long before. Vax or not. Mask or not. To each their own and I can't wait for 2022


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> I have started doing what I call my Covid Cardio. I get on the elliptical (at home) and bit by bit increase the resistance till it feels like I am trudging through snow. I try to keep singing with the music and it's hard. Most lyrics I get out one word a line. It is really working my lungs and I have noticed how much better my lung cardio is now while doing other things. (I live at high altitude) Obviously I have no idea if this will help if I get Covid but it can't hurt.
> 
> I would think others could do this going up and down stairs at their house etc.... I want my lungs to be strong and used to hard work.


I have an elliptical at home and love it. It’s no impact and a great cardio workout. The fact that your increasing the resistance is awesome.


----------



## foosy

BigTexy said:


> Saying I have zero faith in the pharma industry is a bit of a stretch, isn't it? I know they have drugs that work, it's the demonizing of certain drugs, availability and pricing of others that has me scratching my head. This article was one that made me feel a bit frustrated with how the pharma industry works. I've read others, but don't have the links currently. My taxes have helped fund these types of drugs and treatments, and my health insurance will become more expensive, to cover the cost of these drugs which are being marked up astronomically because they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merck Sells Federally Financed Covid Pill to U.S. for 40 Times What It Costs to Make
> 
> 
> The Covid-19 treatment molnupiravir was developed using funding from the National Institutes of Health and the Department of Defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A FIVE-DAY COURSE of molnupiravir, the new medicine being hailed as a “huge advance” in the treatment of Covid-19, costs $17.74 to produce, according to a report issued last week by drug pricing experts at the Harvard School of Public Health and King’s College Hospital in London. Merck is charging the U.S. government $712 for the same amount of medicine, or *40 times the price*.
> 
> Last Friday’s announcement that the new medicine cut the risk of hospitalization among clinical trial participants with moderate or mild illness in half could have huge implications for the course of the coronavirus pandemic. Because it’s a pill — as opposed to monoclonal antibodies, a comparable antiviral treatment that is administered intravenously — molnupiravir is expected to be more widely used and, hopefully, will cut the death rate. In the first 29 days of the trial, no deaths were reported among the 385 patients who received the drug, while eight of the people who received a placebo died, according to the statement put out by Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics, the two companies that are jointly launching it.
> 
> In addition to having huge implications for health, the pill could bring staggering profits to both Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics. A small Miami-based company, Ridgeback licensed the medicine from Emory University in 2020 and two months later sold the worldwide rights to the drug to Merck for an undisclosed sum. Although Ridgeback remains involved in the development of the drug, some have described the deal as “flipping.”
> 
> Like the vast majority of medicines on the market, molnupiravir — which was originally investigated as a possible treatment for Venezuelan equine encephalitis — was developed using government funds. The Defense Threat Reduction Agency, a division of the Department of Defense, provided more than $10 million of funding in 2013 and 2015 to Emory University, as research done by the nonprofit Knowledge Ecology International has revealed. The National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, part of the National Institutes of Health, also provided Emory with more than $19 million in additional grants.
> 
> Yet only Merck and Ridgeback will reap the profits from the new antiviral, which according to Quartz could bring in as much as $7 billion by the end of this year. After the announcement of the encouraging clinical trial results on Friday, Merck’s stock price climbed, while stock prices of some vaccine makers sagged. Despite its initial investment, the U.S. government seems to be facing a steep markup in prices. In June, the government signed a $1.2 billion contract with Merck to supply 1.7 million courses of the medication at the $712 price. The transaction is due to take place as soon as molnupiravir receives emergency use authorization from the Food and Drug Administration.
> 
> *Reasonable Terms*
> Good government advocates are pointing out that because federal agencies spent at least $29 million on the drug’s development, the government has the obligation to ensure that the medicine is affordable. “The public funded this drug, and therefore the public has some rights, including the rights you have it available under reasonable terms,” said Luis Gil Abinader, senior researcher at Knowledge Ecology International.
> In an interview on CNBC, Ridgeback co-founder Wendy Holman noted that the company asked for but “never got government funding” to help manufacture molnupiravir. A whistleblower complaint filed by Rick Bright, the former director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, or BARDA, in May 2020, described Ridgeback’s unsuccessful efforts “to secure approximately $100 million” from BARDA to develop the drug as a Covid-19 treatment. The company’s press release about the study results also noted that “since licensed by Ridgeback, all funds used for the development of molnupiravir have been provided by Merck and by Wayne and Wendy Holman of Ridgeback.”
> Abinader was critical of Ridgeback’s failure to acknowledge the government’s initial investment in the drug before the company acquired it. “What they want to do, apparently, is to shape the narrative about who paid for the development of this drug in order to avoid demands from the public to make it available at reasonable prices,” he said.
> In an emailed response to questions submitted to Ridgeback Biotherapeutics for this article, Davidson Goldin wrote, “Ridgeback has never received any government funding for molnupiravir and self-funded the development of this medicine for treating SARS-CoV-2 when the government did not provide financial support.” Merck did not respond to inquiries about this article.
> *No Strings Attached*
> Merck has promised to make molnupiravir accessible around the world and has already entered into licensing agreements with five Indian companies that manufacture generic drugs. “Merck has committed to providing timely access to molnupiravir globally, if it is authorized or approved, and plans to implement a tiered pricing approach based on World Bank country income criteria to reflect countries’ relative ability to finance their health response to the pandemic,” the company said in its announcement of the trial results on Friday. Indian companies are planning to price the drug at less than $12 for a five-day course, according to recent reports.
> In the U.S., and likely in many upper-middle-income and all high-income countries, the price will be determined by the market. Noting that the treatment may be offered to people who are not yet severely sick with Covid-19, health advocates fear that will mean some in these countries will not be able to afford the new drug. “Offering someone a $700 treatment when they don’t yet feel that ill is going to mean that a lot of people are not going to take it,” said Dzintars Gotham, a physician at King’s College Hospital in London and a co-author of the report on the pricing of molnupiravir. According to the report, pricing molnupiravir at $19.99 would allow a company a 10 percent profit margin.
> Melissa Barber, a doctoral candidate at the Harvard School of Public Health and co-author of the report on molnupiravir, said that, while its pricing is not as extreme as that of some other drugs, it will likely still place the antiviral out of reach of some who could benefit from it. “If you can’t afford medicine because it’s 1,000 times more than you can afford, or because it’s 100 times more than you can afford, it doesn’t matter,” said Barber. “Those are both bad.”
> Barber and Gotham acknowledge that the $17.74 cost of producing a five-day course of the antiviral pills is an estimate but said that the algorithm they used, and have employed to estimate the production costs for hundreds of drugs, tends to result in overestimates in the long run.
> 
> Meanwhile, the prices that private companies charge for drugs tend to go up rather than down. “For all these deals that have happened for therapeutics or vaccines, the price has only increased as uncertainty has decreased,” she said. “One price is given and then, for the next sale, the price goes up. The price went up for other drugs and vaccines, so I would be very surprised if this price didn’t go up, too.”
> The pricing differential should be grounds to demand a better price under the Bayh-Dole Act, according to Knowledge Ecology International’s Abinader. Bayh-Dole, passed in 1980, regulates the transfer of federally funded inventions into commercial property and allows the government to “march in” and suspend the use of patents that were developed with government funding if it determines that the products are excessively priced.
> “The pressure for march-in rights around this drug is going to be huge,” predicted Abinader, who suggested that the government could use the law to lower the price of molnupiravir. “When the ***** administration negotiates another supply agreement with Merck, they should probably leverage those rights in order to get a better price,” he said.
> According to Gotham, who is based in London, the short story of molnupiravir already sums up the best and the worst of the U.S. pharmaceutical system. “It’s a great coup that the American government funded some scientists to develop antivirals,” he said. “The great tragedy is that, after their great success, they just gave it away to private industry with apparently no strings attached.”
> 
> 
> "


I don't like the greediness of pharma companies, but to look at a drug in terms of manufacturing costs only is also not right. There is a lot of research that goes into developing new drugs. Research is not only paying the scientists, but paying for all the experiments, the medical treatment and followups with volunteers, the cost of insurance, the cost and maintenance of the buildings where all this research and manufacturing happens, etc. Yes, there are also shareholders that want to make money. I do not know how those costs break up - but a factor of 40X seems excessive.
As to why they do it, it is like asking why do dogs lick their balls? Because they can...


----------



## Kevinaxx

I find the people I meet and speak with irl interesting, they can lend perspective in areas I’m not familiar with on a day in day out basis.  But it’s also a bit nice having them confirm some of your educated guesses regarding pharma. Particularly those with phd scientists whether they’re in the lab or head of counsel.

I’m spending more and more on home items.  Not quite ready to travel or, go to live music venues like some of my friends, but happy to see in their feed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! My state is a frigging joke right now. No-one GAF anymore and we had our highest number of daily cases yesterday thus far - Over 2400+!!!  Over 100 on ventilators.


Trying to connect my full vaccination digital certificate when you scan in with QR code is a joke! I've had to download different apps, jump through hoops, and spent endless hours trying to link it to my QR scan screen. It did my frigging head in!  Anyway, it's there now and that's all that matters I suppose. If they change it again, I swear I'll go ape sh!t!! It only rolled out 3 days ago and from what I see on my iPhone screen, it would be extremely difficult to duplicate. Not saying people won't try, but our freedom day is coming and I cannot wait for that! When we hit 70% fully vaccinated some restrictions will ease for those who are fully vaxx. They are predicting around the 21st or 22nd of this month!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG!!!!!! FINALLY!!! NO MORE LOCKDOWNS!!!!! 

As from Midnight this coming Thursday night (Monday morning here!), those of us who are fully vaxx are out of LOCKDOWN!!!!!! 

Friday is our Fully vax Freedom day!!!! I cannot wait to get a manicure and make a booking to get my hair done. No Gym's or retail will reopen until we reach 80% fully vax. They are predicting around the 2nd or 3rd of November. But at this point, I simply don't care anymore!! No more frigging lockdowns!! And for those who made the choice not to get vaccinated, well nothing is open for you. Only fully vaxx people are allowed to dine out, go to the hairdresser, get a manicure or pedicure, it's the same when we hit 80% fully vaxx.

We are at 87% first dose and 66% second dose. We will reach 70% double dose on or before Thursday!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigTexy

foosy said:


> I don't like the greediness of pharma companies, but to look at a drug in terms of manufacturing costs only is also not right. There is a lot of research that goes into developing new drugs. Research is not only paying the scientists, but paying for all the experiments, the medical treatment and followups with volunteers, the cost of insurance, the cost and maintenance of the buildings where all this research and manufacturing happens, etc. Yes, there are also shareholders that want to make money. I do not know how those costs break up - but a factor of 40X seems excessive.
> As to why they do it, it is like asking why do dogs lick their balls? Because they can...


True, they do take on a lot of costs to develop new drugs. But I also think the process around testing existing safe drugs needs to change to make it more attractive to reuse them for other conditions. They aren't allowed to market 'off-label' uses for them, even if doctors commonly use a drug for something other than what it got FDA clearance for. The drug has to go through the process all over again for those specific uses, and it's not cheap to do that, so why bother. So it's not just pharma companies, but the FDA too.


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder if it’s going to get bad in Australia and NZ? Like if they kept everyone on lockdown so long that now they are going to have their first wave ?


----------



## this_is_rj

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if it’s going to get bad in Australia and NZ? Like if they kept everyone on lockdown so long that now they are going to have their first wave ?


In Australia cases will definitely go up (it's inevitable) but each state is not fully opening up until 80 - 90% of the population is vaccinated. The Australian population has a high propensity to get vaccinated and it has not been politicalised they way it has been in the US for instance. We have one state over 98% 1st dose and another at 92% to date. The high vaccination level will keep deaths low even as cases climb, which is the whole point of being vaccinated.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I went "recreational shopping" for the first time since the pandemic started. You know when you wander around stores, browsing, not shopping for anything in particular, just looking. It felt strange. It was the first time in nearly two years that I hadn't dashed into a store, quickly grabbed what I needed, then dashed out. It was the first time I had shopped someplace other than a Walgreen's or grocery store. I've been doing most of my shopping online. I wandered around a TJMaxx and a Sierra while waiting for my car to be serviced at a shop nearby. Equally strange, I didn't feel like I had missed anything by not shopping idly in nearly two years.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Interesting study on vaccine effectiveness after 6 months.


----------



## LemonDrop

That is so so so so sad about the J&J. That's what my co worker had and he died.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LemonDrop said:


> That is so so so so sad about the J&J. That's what my co worker had and he died.


How far out was he from his initial shot of JnJ do you know? And was he back out in the world or was he still being careful around people? I'm sorry what happened to him but I'm curious because I initially got the JnJ shot but decided on my own in June to get the Pfizer shots when I was reading how Delta was raging in India.


----------



## bag-mania

I think a lot of it is a roll of the dice. Just as some people get Covid and have it only be a minor inconvenience with no symptoms, while others die, how people react to the vaccines seems to run the full range of possibilities from being almost fully protected to barely at all.


----------



## LemonDrop

Addicted to bags said:


> How far out was he from his initial shot of JnJ do you know? And was he back out in the world or was he still being careful around people? I'm sorry what happened to him but I'm curious because I initially got the JnJ shot but decided on my own in June to get the Pfizer shots when I was reading how Delta was raging in India.


He contracted Covid about 3.5 months after the shot. He had a higher risk job (though not healthcare) and he was doing what I consider high risk activities.  He was at an event 4 days prior to getting ill hugging many many acquaintances and old friends. No mask. He posted all the pics then got ill. I think he put near 100% trust in the vaccine. When the vaccine was supposed to be part of a layered affect in fighting covid.


----------



## LemonDrop

Moderna booster was approved today and I just signed up for it for this weekend.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> Moderna booster was approved today and I just signed up for it for this weekend.


We're going this week too.


----------



## LemonDrop

@whatev I am glad I got my appointment.  I just saw there is starting to be media attention that those who took J&J should get a booster of Moderna. So the Moderna might become in short supply.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I still think it is worthwhile getting your antibodies checked if it is not onerous to do so and doesn't displace anyone else's essential care.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> @whatev I am glad I got my appointment.  I just saw there is starting to be media attention that those who took J&J should get a booster of Moderna. So the Moderna might become in short supply.


I've called a few places and no one here has authorization to give the third Moderna shot yet so I can't even make an appointment. We got our second shot in February.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> I've called a few places and no one here has authorization to give the third Moderna shot yet so I can't even make an appointment. We got our second shot in February.


yeah. I am hoping it all works out. I got a notice Wednesday that if the CDC in USA approved Moderna boosters that boosters would be given at Saturdays vaccine fair. About 2 hours later they approved and I made the appointment. I would be surprised if anything involving local government could be approved and implemented that fast. I am fully expecting a cancel email or to show up and it all fall through.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> yeah. I am hoping it all works out. I got a notice Wednesday that if the CDC in USA approved Moderna boosters that boosters would be given at Saturdays vaccine fair. About 2 hours later they approved and I made the appointment. I would be surprised if anything involving local government could be approved and implemented that fast. I am fully expecting a cancel email or to show up and it all fall through.


We got our first shots through our county. I wonder if they will contact us. I saw a vaccine fair advertised but it only has Pfizer. I checked at CVS and Walmart. Both have to wait until their corporate headquarters gives them the go-ahead.


----------



## hermes_lemming

For anyone who cares


----------



## jellyv

The local health department (county level, US) is taking appointments, so folks might try that. I'm getting my Moderna booster today.


----------



## whateve

jellyv said:


> The local health department (county level, US) is taking appointments, so folks might try that. I'm getting my Moderna booster today.


I was able to schedule my booster on Walmart's website last night for today.


----------



## HauteMama

I am scheduled for my Moderna booster next Friday. I am feeling slightly under the weather (not Covid), and they recommended I wait until I was feeling 100%. I am SO grateful the Moderna shot is now available as a booster. I teach and despite me being masked at work, I _still_ caught something (runny nose, slight fever). That's probably because our students are NOT masked. I very much disagree with that policy, but I am not prepared to quit my job, so I will do my best to protect myself (I had the first shot as soon as I was able, have already had my flu shot, have scheduled my booster, and am masked while in public or at work).


----------



## denim53

I signed up for my Moderna booster at a nearby Walgreen's and received it this morning.


----------



## whateve

I got my booster today at Walmart. Having an appointment didn't help. I had to fill out all the forms even though I had already filled it all out online. They took someone without an appointment before us. There weren't a lot of people there for vaccines but the pharmacy was busy as it always is. Now my arm hurts.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Delta plus is here. Cases are rising in the UK already. We will see the same in the US as we're typically a few weeks behind.


----------



## Velociraptor

It affected me medically. I'm a chronic pain patient. My pain management doctor immediately went to telephone call visits. He is still doing this as of Oct 2021. He doesn't listen to what I tell him is different or worse. Instead he says, I'll refill all of your prescriptions. He is definitely not helping me.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I got my booster today at Walmart. Having an appointment didn't help. I had to fill out all the forms even though I had already filled it all out online. They took someone without an appointment before us. There weren't a lot of people there for vaccines but the pharmacy was busy as it always is. Now my arm hurts.


I can't remember, did it hurt much with the other injections? I did get a text from the State of NJ indicating boosters were available about recently. I need to follow up. 
I got my seasonal flu vax just before I got that text. I was just feeling the need (and I can't give any hard science why) to let my body process that first. Also too, my work life has been mentally draining the last two weeks. It will be changing for the better, thank goodness. I probably just wanted a mental break from the next "to do" for COVID. I'll get on that link and see what I need to do next.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I can't remember, did it hurt much with the other injections? I did get a text from the State of NJ indicating boosters were available about recently. I need to follow up.
> I got my seasonal flu vax just before I got that text. I was just feeling the need (and I can't give any hard science why) to let my body process that first. Also too, my work life has been mentally draining the last two weeks. It will be changing for the better, thank goodness. I probably just wanted a mental break from the next "to do" for COVID. I'll get on that link and see what I need to do next.


Yes, all the jabs resulted in a sore arm, probably worse than other vaccines. The jab itself didn't hurt at all this time. I haven't been able to sleep on that arm but it doesn't hurt as long as I don't touch it. I'll probably have at least one more night of not being able to sleep on that side. I got the flu shot a few weeks ago, along with the pneumonia vaccine.


----------



## LemonDrop

Got my booster yesterday.  I am going back to work in about 2 weeks and will feel so much more comfortable with it.


----------



## pixiejenna

PSA for the people who are working in pharmacy, doctors office, hospitals, and clinics. DO NOT LIE about your vaccine status to them especially when booking a booster shot. We’ve already had people lying saying that they never received the vaccine and wanted moderna, then when they try to process it the claim gets rejected because they’ve already received the first 2 doses. Then they admitted that they did receive them after they were told why the claim was rejected but they lied because the moderna booster is a half dose and they wanted to get the full dose. This is such a waste of time to the people who are probably some of the most mentally and emotionally exhausted since the pandemic started.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> PSA for the people who are working in pharmacy, doctors office, hospitals, and clinics. DO NOT LIE about your vaccine status to them especially when booking a booster shot. We’ve already had people lying saying that they never received the vaccine and wanted moderna, then when they try to process it the claim gets rejected because they’ve already received the first 2 doses. Then they admitted that they did receive them after they were told why the claim was rejected but they lied because the moderna booster is a half dose and they wanted to get the full dose. This is such a waste of time to the people who are probably some of the most mentally and emotionally exhausted since the pandemic started.


When I went to get mine, I kept asking if it was a half dose because I wanted to make sure I got the booster rather than the full dose.


----------



## jellyv

whateve said:


> When I went to get mine, *I kept asking if* it was a half dose *because I wanted to make sure I got the booster rather than the full dose.*


I did too, and my county public health dept. was* not *dosing half! They only felt authorized to dose at full, and would not give me the half dose. The vaccine supervisor even told me that it wasn't possible yet because Moderna would have to create brand new half-dose vials: pure nonsense, because they currently use larger-quantity bottles for multiple draws, not single full-dose bottles. I showed them the FDA website and specifics about Moderna and they simply didn't have that info yet and were relying on out of date CDC guidance. I left.

Rescheduled later that day for Kroger's, and they were prepared and did give me the half dose. The pharmacist actually explained to me what I knew: that the booster at half dose is different from the third full dose for immunocompromised. This was a yay, but again like you, having an appointment meant nothing and I had to wait with all the pharmacy people and therefore I was in there for more than an hour.

I infer that the Moderna booster rollout is going to be bumpy in this way, at least short term.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WE ARE OUT OF FULL LOCKDOWN ON FRIDAY THE 29th OCTOBER AT 6pm!!!! Wednesday morning here, so only 2 days to go until we fully reopen!!!!  On the downside, the traffic is back to being heavy!!  When I went to get a manicure yesterday morning I got stuck in School traffic!!! 20 minutes at one intersection?????? Dam closure of roads due to a Sky rail being erected in two Suburb's doesn't help one bit!

We will reach the 80% double dose on or before this coming Friday!!!! So everything is reopening, and those who made the choice not to get vaccinated won't be able to do anything. They can only go into Supermarkets, Pharmacies, seek Medical care, Hospital and walks outside or at parks, that's it. You NEED to show your digital certificate everywhere you go except for those places where the unvaccinated can go. But you still need to use the QR Code. Our Premier has made it very clear that they can't do anything and keeps reminding everyone everyday.

They are predicting we will reach 90% fully vaxx in the last week of November. We shall see.


----------



## pixiejenna

The one nice thing about our lockdown last year for a few weeks was the lack of traffic going to work.


----------



## porchelady

I’m still sheltering in place. Lol. Not quite, but the entire situation changed my entire view of the home space. We are currently making changes to make our house as fun to be in as possible.


----------



## arnott

Welp, I just had an employer request an over the phone job interview!  I've never had one of those before!  I think I'm better in person because I get nervous on the phone and probably sound like an idiot!


----------



## mzbaglady1

arnott said:


> Welp, I just had an employer request an over the phone job interview!  I've never had one of those before!  I think I'm better in person because I get nervous on the phone and probably sound like an idiot!


A lot of employers was doing this way before covid. My friend have been doing phone interviews at least over seven years. I would love to see the body language of the person who interviews my recently retired coworker who left with 54yrs on the job. My ex coworker wants to work part time to stay busy.


----------



## ElisaAnna

Anyone else who still got really sick with covid, even after being vaccinated? I'm still recovering (8th day now) and it really surprised me how sick I got. I'm young, healthy and go to the gym 5 times a week but covid really got me. Never been so sick in my life.


----------



## etoile de mer

ElisaAnna said:


> Anyone else who still got really sick with covid, even after being vaccinated? I'm still recovering (8th day now) and it really surprised me how sick I got. I'm young, healthy and go to the gym 5 times a week but covid really got me. Never been so sick in my life.



So sorry to hear, sending best wishes, hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## whateve

ElisaAnna said:


> Anyone else who still got really sick with covid, even after being vaccinated? I'm still recovering (8th day now) and it really surprised me how sick I got. I'm young, healthy and go to the gym 5 times a week but covid really got me. Never been so sick in my life.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm glad you are recovering. Have you ever had the flu? If you did, is this worse? When I had the flu, I felt like I was going to die.

It seems random which people are going to have break-through infections. Which vaccine did you get, and how long has it been since your last shot?


----------



## hermes_lemming

ElisaAnna said:


> Anyone else who still got really sick with covid, even after being vaccinated? I'm still recovering (8th day now) and it really surprised me how sick I got. I'm young, healthy and go to the gym 5 times a week but covid really got me. Never been so sick in my life.


My boss. He is in his mid 30s


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Welp, I just had an employer request an over the phone job interview!  I've never had one of those before!  I think I'm better in person because I get nervous on the phone and probably sound like an idiot!


How did things go?

personally I’ve had my share of phone interviews prior to in person.

now it’s straight to zoom and I’m not a huge fan of zoom ironically. I’m ok with phone but best is in person imho.

prior to covid, I never would have considered taking time on my face. First brows, now I’m going to go for lashes. Next thing you know I’m going to look into spa days as a more regular then special treat with the girlfriends.

slippery slope :x

I always thought I’d be doing more cosmetic when I’m much older. Probably still will at least consider a boob lift or some sort.


----------



## Sk_2020

Finally back to "normal life" here in italy
Kinda missed the partylife ahaha


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> How did things go?
> 
> personally I’ve had my share of phone interviews prior to in person.
> 
> now it’s straight to zoom and I’m not a huge fan of zoom ironically. I’m ok with phone but best is in person imho.
> 
> prior to covid, I never would have considered taking time on my face. First brows, now I’m going to go for lashes. Next thing you know I’m going to look into spa days as a more regular then special treat with the girlfriends.
> 
> slippery slope :x
> 
> I always thought I’d be doing more cosmetic when I’m much older. Probably still will at least consider a boob lift or some sort.




It's tomorrow!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> It's tomorrow!  Wish me luck!


Good luck!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Good luck Arnott!


----------



## ElisaAnna

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm glad you are recovering. Have you ever had the flu? If you did, is this worse? When I had the flu, I felt like I was going to die.
> 
> It seems random which people are going to have break-through infections. Which vaccine did you get, and how long has it been since your last shot?


Yes i have had the flu (confirmed with test) and I think this was worse.. my lungs and muscles around it hurt from coughing which was really scary, and it’s day 10 right now and although I’m feeling better I’m still extremely tired and my throat still hurts.

I had J&J in June.. no booster shots over here (EU)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

Well this is annoying!  I sat home for over an hour waiting for the employer to call me at our scheduled time and they never called!  How RUDE!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Well this is annoying!  I sat home for over an hour waiting for the employer to call me at our scheduled time and they never called!  How RUDE!


Do you have their number? Usually I call after 15 mins or email, just to see/make sure. Sometimes things happen and/or there was a miscommunication.

either way that sucks. I think I’ve only had this happen once and that was with salesforce. Luckily I decided to just drop it. Well that and at that time I worked in a space that essentially had me corresponding to the C execs at mulesoft.

strangely enough, I’ve seen a lot of people share similar experience as you… still not excusable.


----------



## whateve

ElisaAnna said:


> Yes i have had the flu (confirmed with test) and I think this was worse.. my lungs and muscles around it hurt from coughing which was really scary, and it’s day 10 right now and although I’m feeling better I’m still extremely tired and my throat still hurts.
> 
> I had J&J in June.. no booster shots over here (EU)


I hope you feel better soon. Do you think you'll get a booster if they offer it? Or maybe get a Pfizer next time? There was some chart that showed that mixing vaccines might be a good idea.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Do you have their number? Usually I call after 15 mins or email, just to see/make sure. Sometimes things happen and/or there was a miscommunication.
> 
> either way that sucks. I think I’ve only had this happen once and that was with salesforce. Luckily I decided to just drop it. Well that and at that time I worked in a space that essentially had me corresponding to the C execs at mulesoft.
> 
> strangely enough, I’ve seen a lot of people share similar experience as you… still not excusable.




I sent her a message online and asked if there was a miscommunication.  Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> I sent her a message online and asked if there was a miscommunication.  Waiting to hear back.


I hope she gets back to you.

but, if they continue to be this unprofessional, take it as a blessing and run.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> I hope she gets back to you.
> 
> *but, if they continue to be this unprofessional, take it as a blessing and run.*




Agreed!


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> I hope she gets back to you.
> 
> but, if they continue to be this unprofessional, take it as a blessing and run.




She just replied.  Oh brother!       She wrote:

I am so sorry. I totally forgot that today was a holiday and I’m not in the office. I just looked at the work email and just realized I forgot about our call. My sincere apologies. 

Are you free tomorrow by any chance?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> She just replied.  Oh brother!       She wrote:
> 
> I am so sorry. I totally forgot that today was a holiday and I’m not in the office. I just looked at the work email and just realized I forgot about our call. My sincere apologies.
> 
> Are you free tomorrow by any chance?


If it's a job you are truly interested in, I would reply and give them another chance. Having a stat holiday in the middle of the week can throw people off.


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> She just replied.  Oh brother!       She wrote:
> 
> I am so sorry. I totally forgot that today was a holiday and I’m not in the office. I just looked at the work email and just realized I forgot about our call. My sincere apologies.
> 
> Are you free tomorrow by any chance?



Is this the person who you would be working for or is it a human resources screener/recruiter? If it's HR then by all means reschedule. No sense passing up a possible good job because someone else isn't good at their job. If it is the manager/supervisor I'd still reschedule, but keep it in the back of your mind that she may be a bit scatterbrained.


----------



## arnott

bag-mania said:


> Is this the person who you would be working for or is it a human resources screener/recruiter? If it's HR then by all means reschedule. No sense passing up a possible good job because someone else isn't good at their job. If it is the manager/supervisor I'd still reschedule, but keep it in the back of your mind that she may be a bit scatterbrained.




She's the office manager.  I've rescheduled for today.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So we are now at 86% double dose and 94% single dose!! So we will make it to 90% double dose before the end of November, that's what they predicted. More likely in the next week.

So I went to a restaurant for a pick up order, showed them my digital certificate fully vaxx, all good. Meanwhile there are another couple there wanting to dine in and because they were not vaccinated they caused this massive drama scene and the police were called. I'm like, I'm outer here! Couldn't get away quick enough. That's only one story since we reopened, I've witnessed it every week since we reopened and we only fully reopened 2 WEEKS ago????? Oy, Oy, Oy!


----------



## arnott

So, my phone interview went well.  I'm going to the office in person to shadow one of the employees on the 24th!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> So, my phone interview went well.  I'm going to the office in person to shadow one of the employees on the 24th!


Yay! Congratulations


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> So, my phone interview went well.  I'm going to the office in person to shadow one of the employees on the 24th!


Great News! 
Go girl!


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> So, my phone interview went well.  I'm going to the office in person to shadow one of the employees on the 24th!


You got the job already?! That's amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## arnott

hermes_lemming said:


> You got the job already?! That's amazing. Congrats!




I don't know!  I haven't even met anyone in person or seen the place, just talked to the office manager on the phone and she wants me to come in next week for 1-2 hours training!  Did I skip the job interview and go straight into training?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Do we think this next wave will be bad?  I have a holiday get-together and management already decreed its either outdoors or nothing at all.  20+ states are already surging across the US.  From bottom left to top right - across the US map.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Do we think this next wave will be bad?  I have a holiday get-together and management already decreed its either outdoors or nothing at all.  20+ states are already surging across the US.  From bottom left to top right - across the US map.


I heard something on the news that they expect to be worse in colder areas. I don't know if that is true.


----------



## HauteMama

Too many areas, mine included, went from mandating masks to nothing whatsoever. I teach and our building has no mask mandate, no mandatory vaccination for teachers. My state has no restrictions and a lower vaccination rate than we should.

Put all those things together  and then put people close together indoors, and you will have a surge. Additionally, since people here are fighting covid vaccination, they're not going in for flu shots, either, which will only make things worse. This was completely foreseeable, IMO.


----------



## hermes_lemming

When I last saw my PCP we spoke of the virus. It's basically wait and see from the medical community.  Everything is so new. They have no idea how long the vaccination nor boosters will last as everything is real time. They're just watching and waiting for the new variants to see if they become monsters of fizzle out. What's interesting is that they pay special attention to Florida and Texas as whenever a variant comes out. Too see what happens next


----------



## arnott

Well, Derek Hough has got Covid:


----------



## pixiejenna

My work has canceled the holiday party again this year. We usually have ours in January since we’re in retail it makes it easier to plan and more people can go since we don’t have holiday hours. It kind of pisses me off because corporate held a halloween party, no masks, eating and drinking, and dancing also posted videos of it on FB. But nothing for those of us actually working in the trenches. They said that we could have a non party off company grounds, masks mandatory, no food, no drinks, and no dancing wtf is that seriously. My manager was hoping to come up with some sort of event with the committee that somehow fits this. But don’t worry when inventory comes all 150+ of us are allowed to eat a buffet style dinner at the same time in the same room.

my state still has a mask mandate in place and I don’t foresee it changing until maybe after New Years.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> My work has canceled the holiday party again this year. We usually have ours in January since we’re in retail it makes it easier to plan and more people can go since we don’t have holiday hours. It kind of pisses me off because corporate held a halloween party, no masks, eating and drinking, and dancing also posted videos of it on FB. But nothing for those of us actually working in the trenches. They said that we could have a non party off company grounds, masks mandatory, no food, no drinks, and no dancing wtf is that seriously. My manager was hoping to come up with some sort of event with the committee that somehow fits this. But don’t worry when inventory comes all 150+ of us are allowed to eat a buffet style dinner at the same time in the same room.
> 
> my state still has a mask mandate in place and I don’t foresee it changing until maybe after New Years.



Ugh, next you'll tell us the bigwigs at corporate have given themselves bonuses with the unused holiday party budget for coming up with such a safe decision for the health of their employees.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> My work has canceled the holiday party again this year. We usually have ours in January since we’re in retail it makes it easier to plan and more people can go since we don’t have holiday hours. It kind of pisses me off because corporate held a halloween party, no masks, eating and drinking, and dancing also posted videos of it on FB. But nothing for those of us actually working in the trenches. They said that we could have a non party off company grounds, masks mandatory, no food, no drinks, and no dancing wtf is that seriously. My manager was hoping to come up with some sort of event with the committee that somehow fits this. But don’t worry when inventory comes all 150+ of us are allowed to eat a buffet style dinner at the same time in the same room.
> 
> my state still has a mask mandate in place and I don’t foresee it changing until maybe after New Years.


You should put in a request that in lieu of a holiday party, each employee will graciously accept a gift card to a restaurant. Then they can choose who might join them for a meal. You don't need an event..gift cards or cash shows appreciation just fine.


----------



## QuelleFromage

TC1 said:


> You should put in a request that in lieu of a holiday party, each employee will graciously accept a gift card to a restaurant. Then they can choose who might join them for a meal. You don't need an event..gift cards or cash shows appreciation just fine.


This is a GREAT idea. I hope you are a CEO


----------



## TC1

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a GREAT idea. I hope you are a CEO


I do own my own small business, so I guess you could say that  we used to do a "staff night out" after the holidays, but after Covid protocols, we just decided to do gift cards to stores/restaurants to show our appreciation to our staff instead.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> I do own my own small business, so I guess you could say that  we used to do a "staff night out" after the holidays, but after Covid protocols, we just decided to do gift cards to stores/restaurants to show our appreciation to our staff instead.


I think people appreciate that more anyway.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I think people appreciate that more anyway.


As much as I felt my staff might all benefit from my wit and companionship..I know differently


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> Ugh, next you'll tell us the bigwigs at corporate have given themselves bonuses with the unused holiday party budget for coming up with such a safe decision for the health of their employees.



No the money is still unused but this years party was supposed to be twice as good as a normal party because essentially we have double the budget. It just annoys me that they’re allowed to have a party while sending out memos canceling the holiday party for the stores are canceled. But it’s ok to eat in large groups for work. Our first inventory with Covid was a full on buffet like usual everyone in the back eating at the same time. About a week later there was a outbreak in employees that several people tied to inventory dinner as the only large group gathering they were unmasked. But we’re allowed to have a “non party” get together that involves no eating, drinking, dancing and must wear masks. WTF is that? It sounds a lot like going to work lol.



TC1 said:


> You should put in a request that in lieu of a holiday party, each employee will graciously accept a gift card to a restaurant. Then they can choose who might join them for a meal. You don't need an event..gift cards or cash shows appreciation just fine.



Our previous GM wanted to get us company sweaters or something with some of the money and it was shot down by our regional GM. The club is considered a nonprofit club, so the funds that we pay into and the company contribution can’t just be distributed to members in cash or gift cards. They have a insane amount of rules for the club I used to help run in probably 15 years ago, and it seemed like every year they just came up with more and more rules.  One of the big things that they emphasize is that club events are not “gifting” events they’re only allowed to spend a certain percent of the budget on prizes and absolutely no gift cards/certificates because they can be viewed as taxable income.


----------



## Kevinaxx

^ I understand the why but I don’t agree with in practice.

things seem back to normal it’s crazy.

everyone is trying to squeeze in and I’m having a hard time saying no.

9 missed calls with 7 vm for example or tmr I have meetings back to back basically 7:30, 8, 9, 10, 11 and so forth till 3pm then I cut at 4pm (I mean I can say no at some point) so 9 meetings total and no lunch. Friday is just a smudge better.

i don’t celebrate thanksgiving but I can’t wait till next week when I get Thursday and Friday off.

my friends brother is newbie at one of the big three (used to be four?) accounting firms. He’s there till 8pm  (I say this to myself more to keep myself in check so I don’t have a pity party because it can clearly be a lot worse).


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## makeupbyomar

I am currently working on an new Apple TV+ television series, (well, they're _all _new, since no one has heard or seen most of them). Anyways our production has a 100% double vaccination rate and we still have to wear KN95's and do Covid testing 3x a week.

As an added bonus, we all have to wear these Contact Tracing tracking FOBs, and every 20 minutes the FOB's automatically uploads its tracking data to a server.




The new reality, the new normal.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has any seen the news about the new variant in SA? Srsly the last time I've seen the WHO and Fauci react like this was when Covid first came out.


----------



## LavenderIce

hermes_lemming said:


> Has any seen the news about the new variant in SA? Srsly the last time I've seen the WHO and Fauci react like this was when Covid first came out.



Yes, I've seen it mentioned on the news. The WHO is meeting today to discuss/determine the transmissibility, whether vaccines are effective, etc.









						A new Covid-19 variant could show immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility, South African scientists warn | CNN
					

South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.




					www.cnn.com
				




(CNN)South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.
"Initially it looked like some cluster outbreaks, but from yesterday, the indication came from our scientists from the Network of Genomic Surveillance that they were observing a new variant," Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said, stressing that it is currently unclear where the variant -- currently dubbed B.1.1.529 -- first emerged.
It has so far been detected in South Africa, Botswana and in a traveler to Hong Kong from South Africa, Phaahla added.

During a news briefing, genomic scientists said the variant has an unusually high number of mutations, with more than 30 in the key spike protein -- the structure the virus uses to get into the cells they attack.

Professor Tulio de Oliveira, the director of the Center for Epidemic Response and Innovation, said the variant has "many more mutations than we have expected," adding it is "spreading very fast and we expect to see pressure in the health system in the next few days and weeks."
He advised the public to "try to avoid super spreading events."

Officials also expressed concern that the mutation could result in immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility of the virus, but added it is too early to tell what kind of impact the mutations will have on vaccine efficacy. More studies also need to be conducted to understand the clinical severity of the variant compared to previous variants, officials said.
"The full significance of this variant remains uncertain and the best tool we have is still the vaccines," De Oliveira said. He added that lab studies still need to be carried out to test vaccine and antibody evasion.

UK bans flights from 6 African countries
Also Thursday, UK officials announced that six African countries will be added to England's travel "red list" after the UK Health Security Agency flagged concern over the variant.

UK's Health Minister Sajid Javid said flights to the UK from South Africa, Namibia, Lesotho, Botswana, Eswatini and Zimbabwe will be suspended from midday Friday and all six countries will be added to the red list -- meaning UK residents and British and Irish nationals arriving home from those points of departure must undergo a 10-day hotel quarantine at their own expense.
"UKHSA is investigating a new variant. More data is needed but we're taking precautions now," Javid said, adding the variant identified in South Africa "may be more transmissible" than the Delta strain and that "the vaccines that we currently have may be less effective."
Javid added the UK "hasn't detected any of this new variant" in the country so far.
On Friday, South African officials will brief the World Health Organization, which has classified B.1.1.529 as a "variant under monitoring."

South Africa, like much of the region, has suffered through three significant Covid-19 waves since the pandemic's start. While the number of new infections across the country is now still relatively low and positivity levels are under 5%, public health officials have already predicted a fourth wave because of a slow vaccine uptake.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, I've seen it mentioned on the news. The WHO is meeting today to discuss/determine the transmissibility, whether vaccines are effective, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new Covid-19 variant could show immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility, South African scientists warn | CNN
> 
> 
> South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CNN)South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.
> "Initially it looked like some cluster outbreaks, but from yesterday, the indication came from our scientists from the Network of Genomic Surveillance that they were observing a new variant," Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said, stressing that it is currently unclear where the variant -- currently dubbed B.1.1.529 -- first emerged.
> It has so far been detected in South Africa, Botswana and in a traveler to Hong Kong from South Africa, Phaahla added.
> 
> During a news briefing, genomic scientists said the variant has an unusually high number of mutations, with more than 30 in the key spike protein -- the structure the virus uses to get into the cells they attack.
> 
> Professor Tulio de Oliveira, the director of the Center for Epidemic Response and Innovation, said the variant has "many more mutations than we have expected," adding it is "spreading very fast and we expect to see pressure in the health system in the next few days and weeks."
> He advised the public to "try to avoid super spreading events."
> 
> Officials also expressed concern that the mutation could result in immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility of the virus, but added it is too early to tell what kind of impact the mutations will have on vaccine efficacy. More studies also need to be conducted to understand the clinical severity of the variant compared to previous variants, officials said.
> "The full significance of this variant remains uncertain and the best tool we have is still the vaccines," De Oliveira said. He added that lab studies still need to be carried out to test vaccine and antibody evasion.
> 
> UK bans flights from 6 African countries
> Also Thursday, UK officials announced that six African countries will be added to England's travel "red list" after the UK Health Security Agency flagged concern over the variant.
> 
> UK's Health Minister Sajid Javid said flights to the UK from South Africa, Namibia, Lesotho, Botswana, Eswatini and Zimbabwe will be suspended from midday Friday and all six countries will be added to the red list -- meaning UK residents and British and Irish nationals arriving home from those points of departure must undergo a 10-day hotel quarantine at their own expense.
> "UKHSA is investigating a new variant. More data is needed but we're taking precautions now," Javid said, adding the variant identified in South Africa "may be more transmissible" than the Delta strain and that "the vaccines that we currently have may be less effective."
> Javid added the UK "hasn't detected any of this new variant" in the country so far.
> On Friday, South African officials will brief the World Health Organization, which has classified B.1.1.529 as a "variant under monitoring."
> 
> South Africa, like much of the region, has suffered through three significant Covid-19 waves since the pandemic's start. While the number of new infections across the country is now still relatively low and positivity levels are under 5%, public health officials have already predicted a fourth wave because of a slow vaccine uptake.


They're playing a game of whack-a-mole.


----------



## arnott

Update about the job I applied to!  As mentioned previously I talked to the office manager on the phone (after she forgot to call me on our first scheduled time) and she asked me to come in on Wednesday to shadow one of the employees.  I thought I was only going to shadow him, not do the job myself, but I ended up taking 2 cases myself while he supervised!  And the office manager was sick, so I didn't even get to meet her!  Anyways, today I got the email from her offering me the job!  She wrote:

"I got the chance to speak with the rest of the team and they are very happy and pleased with your performance and professionalism. I would love to offer for you to come work with us and join our team."

Before the pandemic I was at the same job since 2006.  Job interviews were my biggest fear and I didn't know if I still had what it took to compete with other applicants and start over at a new job.  Well, every job interview I went to during the pandemic, I ended up bagging the job!  That's a boost of confidence!     And funny story, I found out that the employee who trained me had applied to my old job at the same time as me in 2006 but didn't get it! That was because I got the job and he didn't!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Update about the job I applied to!  As mentioned previously I talked to the office manager on the phone (after she forgot to call me on our first scheduled time) and she asked me to come in on Wednesday to shadow one of the employees.  I thought I was only going to shadow him, not do the job myself, but I ended up taking 2 cases myself while he supervised!  And the office manager was sick, so I didn't even get to meet her!  Anyways, today I got the email from her offering me the job!  She wrote:
> 
> "I got the chance to speak with the rest of the team and they are very happy and pleased with your performance and professionalism. I would love to offer for you to come work with us and join our team."
> 
> Before the pandemic I was at the same job since 2006.  Job interviews were my biggest fear and I didn't know if I still had what it took to compete with other applicants and start over at a new job.  Well, every job interview I went to during the pandemic, I ended up bagging the job!  That's a boost of confidence!     And funny story, I found out that the employee who trained me had applied to my old job at the same time as me in 2006 but didn't get it! That was because I got the job and he didn't!


Congratulations


----------



## hermes_lemming

arnott said:


> Update about the job I applied to!  As mentioned previously I talked to the office manager on the phone (after she forgot to call me on our first scheduled time) and she asked me to come in on Wednesday to shadow one of the employees.  I thought I was only going to shadow him, not do the job myself, but I ended up taking 2 cases myself while he supervised!  And the office manager was sick, so I didn't even get to meet her!  Anyways, today I got the email from her offering me the job!  She wrote:
> 
> "I got the chance to speak with the rest of the team and they are very happy and pleased with your performance and professionalism. I would love to offer for you to come work with us and join our team."
> 
> Before the pandemic I was at the same job since 2006.  Job interviews were my biggest fear and I didn't know if I still had what it took to compete with other applicants and start over at a new job.  Well, every job interview I went to during the pandemic, I ended up bagging the job!  That's a boost of confidence!     And funny story, I found out that the employee who trained me had applied to my old job at the same time as me in 2006 but didn't get it! That was because I got the job and he didn't!


This is amazing news. Cobgrats!


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, I've seen it mentioned on the news. The WHO is meeting today to discuss/determine the transmissibility, whether vaccines are effective, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new Covid-19 variant could show immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility, South African scientists warn | CNN
> 
> 
> South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CNN)South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.
> "Initially it looked like some cluster outbreaks, but from yesterday, the indication came from our scientists from the Network of Genomic Surveillance that they were observing a new variant," Minister of Health Joe Phaahla said, stressing that it is currently unclear where the variant -- currently dubbed B.1.1.529 -- first emerged.
> It has so far been detected in South Africa, Botswana and in a traveler to Hong Kong from South Africa, Phaahla added.
> 
> During a news briefing, genomic scientists said the variant has an unusually high number of mutations, with more than 30 in the key spike protein -- the structure the virus uses to get into the cells they attack.
> 
> Professor Tulio de Oliveira, the director of the Center for Epidemic Response and Innovation, said the variant has "many more mutations than we have expected," adding it is "spreading very fast and we expect to see pressure in the health system in the next few days and weeks."
> He advised the public to "try to avoid super spreading events."
> 
> Officials also expressed concern that the mutation could result in immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility of the virus, but added it is too early to tell what kind of impact the mutations will have on vaccine efficacy. More studies also need to be conducted to understand the clinical severity of the variant compared to previous variants, officials said.
> "The full significance of this variant remains uncertain and the best tool we have is still the vaccines," De Oliveira said. He added that lab studies still need to be carried out to test vaccine and antibody evasion.
> 
> UK bans flights from 6 African countries
> Also Thursday, UK officials announced that six African countries will be added to England's travel "red list" after the UK Health Security Agency flagged concern over the variant.
> 
> UK's Health Minister Sajid Javid said flights to the UK from South Africa, Namibia, Lesotho, Botswana, Eswatini and Zimbabwe will be suspended from midday Friday and all six countries will be added to the red list -- meaning UK residents and British and Irish nationals arriving home from those points of departure must undergo a 10-day hotel quarantine at their own expense.
> "UKHSA is investigating a new variant. More data is needed but we're taking precautions now," Javid said, adding the variant identified in South Africa "may be more transmissible" than the Delta strain and that "the vaccines that we currently have may be less effective."
> Javid added the UK "hasn't detected any of this new variant" in the country so far.
> On Friday, South African officials will brief the World Health Organization, which has classified B.1.1.529 as a "variant under monitoring."
> 
> South Africa, like much of the region, has suffered through three significant Covid-19 waves since the pandemic's start. While the number of new infections across the country is now still relatively low and positivity levels are under 5%, public health officials have already predicted a fourth wave because of a slow vaccine uptake.


All of the world leaders suddenly stopped travel fr SA. I have not seen such a coordinated effort since Covid first hit. Omnicron has been detected in UK, Israel, Germany, Netherlands, Hong Kong and probably here (USA).

Omnicron took over SA in 2 weeks. In comparison, Delta took 8-10 months. 90% of all covid cases in SA is now Omnicron. This has not happened with any other variant.

This has 32 mutations in the spike protein. In comparison, Delta (which took over the pandemic) has 8 mutations. 10 of the 32 are on the receptor binding region (which allows it to attach tighter and get into the receptor cells faster). Because of this, it's more likely to evade your initial immune system. Last but not least, omnicron has changed enough that one of the recognized sequences is no longer recognized by the one of the widely used PCR test (ie it got plastic surgery). Most mutations are a missing letter, word or sentence. With Omnicron, you are now missing an entire chapter!

Early data coming from SA shows that its more contagious and affecting the children and younger people. The efficacy of the vaccine dropped from 90 to 75%. They don't about the virulence yet


----------



## HauteMama

Omicron is the reason we need a GLOBAL response to covid. While many Americans choose not to protect themselves, they at least have the option; in contrast, many populations where the variants are developing do not have access to vaccination. It is so easy to put our heads in the sand and insist that if we just have one more shot everything will be okay, but until the playground of unvaccinated individuals is shut down to this virus, it will continue to mutate. Just like in the evolution of anything, most mutations will not have much impact or will be "worse" (from the virus's perspective) than the original, but every once in a while, one will be more virulent or more transmissible or, worst of all, both. It makes sense that a new variant will be more transmissible among young people, as that is the available population, even among vaccinated communities. It is going to be a very long road if we cannot more effectively distribute vaccinations and if we cannot convince people to get them.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Omicron has been detected in Ottawa, Canada already.


----------



## mochibabu

This Omicron thing has definitely ruined my plans to see my family overseas and I am so upset and frustrated, but there is not much to do about it. Every country has either lengthened their quarantine measures which is extra expense and time that I can't afford to do. 
I booked my flight with Singapore airlines and they were charging me $390 aud for a refund! Not only that but having my hopes up after not seeing my family for  2 years, then it being killed by last minute news, is beyond devastating. Things are so uncertain and it is hard to plan for anything.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Its everywhere. Japan just closed their borders. We are fools to think its not already in the US. Cmon now


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve heard blurbs about the new SA variant but didn’t know how different it is and that regular PCR tests miss it because it’s that different. My work uses the PCR as the “required“ test for employees who are sick in order to come back to work. If the new variant isn’t detected by this test we could be allowing sick people to work because they tested negative for Covid. This variant has to be in the US, but how will they be able to detect it if the standard tests fail? My state still has a mask mandate in place but it’s kind of a joke because most people wear them under their noses. I wasn’t expecting it to be lifted until after New Years, buy maybe not even then with this new variant.


----------



## Limetka

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve heard blurbs about the new SA variant but didn’t know how different it is and that regular PCR tests miss it because it’s that different. My work uses the PCR as the “required“ test for employees who are sick in order to come back to work. If the new variant isn’t detected by this test we could be allowing sick people to work because they tested negative for Covid. This variant has to be in the US, but how will they be able to detect it if the standard tests fail? My state still has a mask mandate in place but it’s kind of a joke because most people wear them under their noses. I wasn’t expecting it to be lifted until after New Years, buy maybe not even then with this new variant.



PCR tests do detect omicron.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve heard blurbs about the new SA variant but didn’t know how different it is and that regular PCR tests miss it because it’s that different. My work uses the PCR as the “required“ test for employees who are sick in order to come back to work. If the new variant isn’t detected by this test we could be allowing sick people to work because they tested negative for Covid. This variant has to be in the US, but how will they be able to detect it if the standard tests fail? My state still has a mask mandate in place but it’s kind of a joke because most people wear them under their noses. I wasn’t expecting it to be lifted until after New Years, buy maybe not even then with this new variant.





Limetka said:


> PCR tests do detect omicron.


One of the PCR tests used doesn't detect it because of the missing sequence. That's all I know. I don't know which test in particular.

I've seen people at my gym wear their masks under their nose. I bleeping hate it and give them the stink eye but they only seem to do it when they're exerting extra effort. They're all fully to boosted vaxxed.

This variant can be transmitted by fully vaccinated people.

I will be surprised if they keep the winter Olympics. Japan closing their borders should give everyone a clue. They are not a very huggy culture as a whole and they closed their borders. Please read between the lines. If this is mild, why are the global nations, manufacturers, and WHO reacting this way? Yes I know we will all die one day but do you really want to spend a considerable amount of that time with decline in quality of life? I'm not saying stop your life. I'm saying be extremely cautious.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermes_lemming said:


> One of the PCR tests used doesn't detect it because of the missing sequence. That's all I know. I don't know which test in particular.
> 
> I've seen people at my gym wear their masks under their nose. I bleeping hate it and give them the stink eye but they only seem to do it when they're exerting extra effort. They're all fully to boosted vaxxed.
> 
> This variant can be transmitted by fully vaccinated people.
> 
> I will be surprised if they keep the winter Olympics. Japan closing their borders should give everyone a clue. They are not a very huggy culture as a whole and they closed their borders. Please read between the lines. If this is mild, why are the global nations, manufacturers, and WHO reacting this way? Yes I know we will all die one day but do you really want to spend a considerable amount of that time with decline in quality of life? I'm not saying stop your life. I'm saying be extremely cautious.


I’m just happy that most of my kids are able to be vaccinated.  My youngest is still too little.  We can’t stop life forever but can choose to be more cautious.  I don’t plan to go away anytime soon, plan to avoid crowds (no weekend shopping) and will continue to have outside play dates.  I still haven’t eaten out and don’t have plans to anytime soon.


----------



## Limetka

hermes_lemming said:


> One of the PCR tests used doesn't detect it because of the missing sequence. That's all I know. I don't know which test in particular.



Can you source me, please? I’ve not seen that stated anywhere and it doesn’t really make sense because PCR tests don’t rely solely on the spike protein. However, I have read that not all PCR tests can determine whether it’s specifically omicron.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Limetka said:


> Can you source me, please? I’ve not seen that stated anywhere and it doesn’t really make sense because PCR tests don’t rely solely on the spike protein. However, I have read that not all PCR tests can determine whether it’s specifically omicron.


This isn't publicized through a readily available public website link.  It's coming from one of my internal medical community sources. I have 4, 2 oversees and 2 based in the US. This is from the latter. And no I'm not counting my pcp as once of the sources.

Update: watching ***** speech. Fauci goes "the pcrs that we mostly use will pick it up".  My interpretation is the same as what I heard before. There is one pcr test that's not picking it up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

hermes_lemming said:


> One of the PCR tests used doesn't detect it because of the missing sequence. That's all I know. I don't know which test in particular.
> 
> I've seen people at my gym wear their masks under their nose. I bleeping hate it and give them the stink eye but they only seem to do it when they're exerting extra effort. They're all fully to boosted vaxxed.
> 
> This variant can be transmitted by fully vaccinated people.
> 
> I will be surprised if they keep the winter Olympics. Japan closing their borders should give everyone a clue. They are not a very huggy culture as a whole and they closed their borders. Please read between the lines. If this is mild, why are the global nations, manufacturers, and WHO reacting this way? Yes I know we will all die one day but do you really want to spend a considerable amount of that time with decline in quality of life? I'm not saying stop your life. I'm saying be extremely cautious.



I walked by my old gym and I noticed that no one wears masks at all starting about 3-4 weeks ago. I'm in Los
Angeles and we have strict masking mandates. I don't know how they are getting away with it. It's a large gym about 40k square feet and a part of a chain. I'm tempted to report them. Glad I quit that gym after our shutdown.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> I walked by my old gym and I noticed that no one wears masks at all starting about 3-4 weeks ago. I'm in Los
> Angeles and we have strict masking mandates. I don't know how they are getting away with it. It's a large gym about 40k square feet and a part of a chain. I'm tempted to report them. Glad I quit that gym after our shutdown.


Mine still requires it thank goodness. I just ordered a bleep ton of masks and cancelled all my planned indoor gatherings for dec.


----------



## Chagall

We have two cases of omicron in my city. I am sure it will spread, but the jury is out as to how contagious it is or how dangerous it is.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Regarding Omnicron, for one of the widely used PCR tests, one of the three target genes isn't being detected. It's called the s gene drop out or the S gene target failure


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> We have two cases of omicron in my city. I am sure it will spread, but the jury is out as to how contagious it is or how dangerous it is.


They're saying it's going to spread worldwide.  There were breakthrough infections regardless of manufacturer in SA. Which probably explains why they're scrambling to make something tailored made now.

Because there are 32 changes on the spike protein,  the monoclonal antibodies will be rendered useless now.


----------



## Limetka

hermes_lemming said:


> This isn't publicized through a readily available public website link.  It's coming from one of my internal medical community sources. I have 4, 2 oversees and 2 based in the US. This is from the latter. And no I'm not counting my pcp as once of the sources.
> 
> Update: watching ***** speech. Fauci goes "the pcrs that we mostly use will pick it up".  My interpretation is the same as what I heard before. There is one pcr test that's not picking it up.



So no source then.



hermes_lemming said:


> Regarding Omnicron, for one of the widely used PCR tests, one of the three target genes isn't being detected. It's called the s gene drop out or the S gene target failure



Yes, and it’s a good thing in this situation as deletion of the S gene indicates omicron without the need for genome sequencing, allowing us to keep better track of omicron. Here’s what the WHO says for context: “Several labs have indicated that for one widely used PCR test, one of the three target genes is not detected (called S gene dropout or S gene target failure) and this test can therefore be used as marker for this variant, pending sequencing confirmation. Using this approach, this variant has been detected at faster rates than previous surges in infection, suggesting that this variant may have a growth advantage.”


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m just happy that most of my kids are able to be vaccinated.  My youngest is still too little.  We can’t stop life forever but can choose to be more cautious.  I don’t plan to go away anytime soon, plan to avoid crowds (no weekend shopping) and will continue to have outside play dates.  I still haven’t eaten out and don’t have plans to anytime soon.


We, in the US and a select few other countries, are at least lucky that vaccinations are available for 12 and under. Sadly, my primary residence, Indonesia, isn't so lucky when it comes to vaccine availability. 

It's crazy going out today, on a Monday before 3pm, and Somerset Mall in Troy, MI is busy with lines outside select boutiques and in many stores still bustling with people similar to the weekend.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Limetka said:


> So no source then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and it’s a good thing in this situation as deletion of the S gene indicates omicron without the need for genome sequencing, allowing us to keep better track of omicron. Here’s what the WHO says for context: “Several labs have indicated that for one widely used PCR test, one of the three target genes is not detected (called S gene dropout or S gene target failure) and this test can therefore be used as marker for this variant, pending sequencing confirmation. Using this approach, this variant has been detected at faster rates than previous surges in infection, suggesting that this variant may have a growth advantage.”


Lol how did I quoting 4 sources translate to no source? 

No disrespect but my energy is finite. I'm stretched as is preparing for this, work and now rescheduling personal holiday plans. U do u. Block me, listen to me, Idc. I have no time nor patience for this. Gl!


----------



## corneliaflower

Reduced my go out time from 6 days a week to 1-2 days a week. Upgrade home office equipment and save traffic time. Flexible work time but probably work longer than before.


----------



## pixiejenna

One of my coworkers had Covid last year, it’s been more than a year since she had it and she still can not smell anything or taste anything. I would be so depressed if I couldn’t taste anything, I wouldn‘t mind the no smelling bit because I have a extremely sensitive nose and smell everything.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just got home after getting my Moderna booster.
Now my whole family is boosted(is that a word?).


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Just got home after getting my Moderna booster.
> Now my whole family is boosted(is that a word?).


If it wasn't, it is now!

edited to add, in all of this craziness, you gave me a chuckle and reminded me of something I forgot about 
I went to high school in a town that made a product called _Boost_. It was basically a syrup, that was cola-like that you make a drink out of. It was *very* popular back in the day. It wasn't unusual to hear of fellow students who had parent that would mix it double strength as a morning beverage (for the caffeine). I still live in the area and once in a blue moon, when I am in an older town I do see signs in shop windows that they carry it.
THE BOOST! COMPANY (takaboost.com)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> If it wasn't, it is now!
> 
> edited to add, in all of this craziness, you gave me a chuckle and reminded me of something I forgot about
> I went to high school in a town that made a product called _Boost_. It was basically a syrup, that was cola-like that you make a drink out of. It was *very* popular back in the day. It wasn't unusual to hear of fellow students who had parent that would mix it double strength as a morning beverage (for the caffeine). I still live in the area and once in a blue moon, when I am in an older town I do see signs in shop windows that they carry it.
> THE BOOST! COMPANY (takaboost.com)


I'm glad I could remind you of the drink you used to drink!


----------



## HauteMama

Yikes. My state has the highest number of covid positive tests so far in 2021. And we have only 56.1% of the population fully vaccinated.  I hope things are better where other tPFers are, but things here are going to get worse before they get better. Deaths are a lagging indicator, so sadly we will probably see a spike coming up.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HauteMama said:


> Yikes. My state has the highest number of covid positive tests so far in 2021. And we have only 56.1% of the population fully vaccinated.  I hope things are better where other tPFers are, but things here are going to get worse before they get better. Deaths are a lagging indicator, so sadly we will probably see a spike coming up.


Just looked at the news and yikes is right. I can’t recall the number being that high for the state. Where are the cases coming from!?!?  My county is the only one in the state that has the mask mandate and it’s been extended until January….I feel like this is never going to end…


----------



## jellyv

hermes_lemming said:


> They're saying




I do think it will spread, but: Any chance you can link to actual research, vs. rumor, on your many unsourced contributions?  I get that you "know a guy [gal]" who knows things, but broad-brush pronouncements beg for some confirmation in order to be helpful.


----------



## Chagall

I saw an interview with a doctor/scientist who treats patients with the Omicron variant in South Africa. She says the symptoms are very mild and that the world is over reacting. Let’s hope she is right.
Dr. Angelique Coetzee, National Chair of the South African Medical Association.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> I saw an interview with a doctor/scientist who treats patients with the Omicron variant in South Africa. She says the symptoms are very mild and that the world is over reacting. Let’s hope she is right.
> Dr. Angelique Coetzee, National Chair of the South African Medical Association.


I saw this also. But nothing was mentioned if these patients was vaccinated or not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> This isn't publicized through a readily available public website link.  It's coming from one of my internal medical community sources. I have 4, 2 oversees and 2 based in the US. This is from the latter. And no I'm not counting my pcp as once of the sources.
> 
> Update: watching ***** speech. Fauci goes "the pcrs that we mostly use will pick it up".  My interpretation is the same as what I heard before. There is one pcr test that's not picking it up.


I heard this too from a doctor I know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I saw an interview with a doctor/scientist who treats patients with the Omicron variant in South Africa. She says the symptoms are very mild and that the world is over reacting. Let’s hope she is right.
> Dr. Angelique Coetzee, National Chair of the South African Medical Association.


I am hopeful! But at this point,  isn't the sample size too small?
IMO, it's akin to saying that a few young healthy people with mild Covid symptoms represent everyone else who may get Covid.
Still, I'm hopeful!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jellyv said:


> I do think it will spread, but: Any chance you can link to actual research, vs. rumor, on your many unsourced contributions?  I get that you "know a guy [gal]" who knows things, but broad-brush pronouncements beg for some confirmation in order to be helpful.


These are internal groups thus I can't post a link. And when I did last year, much of it was actually taken down.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I saw an interview with a doctor/scientist who treats patients with the Omicron variant in South Africa. She says the symptoms are very mild and that the world is over reacting. Let’s hope she is right.
> Dr. Angelique Coetzee, National Chair of the South African Medical Association.


I heard that too but it's a sample group. They're not publicizing the percentage that are hospitalized nor that all major manufacturers resulted in breakthrough.  Kind of like here, how we're told not to panic.. why? Does everyone remember what happened to the stock market when this first came out in 2020? The grocery shelves etc?

Now they're saying don't travel if you're over 60 or have any immune compromised conditions. If this is hypothetically just a sniffle, why would a non pda country like Japan shut their borders immediately? And they're not the only one. Also why would the manufacturers race to create an Omnicron specific booster? They nor the global leaders nor who reacted this way with the earlier letters of the alphabet. 

I feel we're in this til spring/summer of next year, which falls in line as to when the next Omnicron tailored solutions will be ready. Pfizer just announced theirs won't be done til March


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I saw this also. But nothing was mentioned if these patients was vaccinated or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263222


Thats what's taking weeks. The other countries need to see for themselves how bad this hits the nonvaccinated and have a wider sample pool of the vaccinated. 

SA is complaining they're getting punished for being transparent.  They're worried how this will affect their economy and travel. I wish that were be a latter concern and focus moreso on preventing the general population from developing undesirable conditions like permanent chronic fatigue.


----------



## hermes_lemming

HauteMama said:


> Yikes. My state has the highest number of covid positive tests so far in 2021. And we have only 56.1% of the population fully vaccinated.  I hope things are better where other tPFers are, but things here are going to get worse before they get better. Deaths are a lagging indicator, so sadly we will probably see a spike coming up.


Yea it feels like a game of where's Waldo but Waldo is hiding in plain sight. I think its here. There's no friggin way with 20+ countries (some bordering) reporting cases and we've miraculously are unscathed despite all the intl hubs/travel. If that's true, I fully expect to see pink fuzzy unicorns out on the street too.


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> I heard that too but it's a sample group. They're not publicizing the percentage that are hospitalized nor that all major manufacturers resulted in breakthrough.  Kind of like here, how we're told not to panic.. why? Does everyone remember what happened to the stock market when this first came out in 2020? The grocery shelves etc?
> 
> Now they're saying don't travel if you're over 60 or have any immune compromised conditions. If this is hypothetically just a sniffle, why would a non pda country like Japan shut their borders immediately? And they're not the only one. Also why would the manufacturers race to create an Omnicron specific booster? They nor the global leaders nor who reacted this way with the earlier letters of the alphabet.
> 
> I feel we're in this til spring/summer of next year, which falls in line as to when the next Omnicron tailored solutions will be ready. Pfizer just announced theirs won't be done til March


If you check Japan and China for Covid cases reported via JHU (and also seem to have low vaxx uptake) it's a total flatline. They don't even seem to have Covid...or do you think they are just not reporting it?
Meanwhile US, Canada and the UK are seeing wave after wave. This...is what I don't understand.


----------



## haute okole

First case of Omicron in US is in San Francisco.  Fully faxed traveler from S Africa on 11/22, tested positive on 11/29 with mild symptoms.  The person had the Moderna vax with no booster and has already recovered.  None of the patient’s close contacts tested positive.


----------



## sdkitty

looks like some people may be panic-buying again...DH went to WM and a lot of items were wiped out


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> looks like some people may be panic-buying again...DH went to WM and a lot of items were wiped out


possibly it's the WM customers who are prone to this behavior.....I didn't find the same at Costco yesterday


----------



## LemonDrop

Panic buying  How do these people survive every day life seriously? Prior to the pandemic. I always bought bulk. And well before I ran out. You might get sick, you might have a personal emergency. I had an accident and couldn't walk for 2 weeks once. Life happens. Did these panic buyers not learn anything in the last 18 months? Whenever you think about it buy an extra pack of TP, paper towels, etc. Have a little extra on hand to get your through a rough month.  You don't have to wait till Dec 1/ omicron and lose your mind. again.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like supply chains are still strained. Certain grocery items I normally have no problem getting have been out of stock.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like supply chains are still strained. Certain grocery items I normally have no problem getting have been out of stock.


we always get compari tomatoes at costco....they haven't had them for a month or so now


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya some of my regular food items like the cheese I buy, produce items like berries and the brand of lettus I get have been out for a while.  I hate buying large amounts of produce because it will go bad before we can finish it. I usually buy small packages for produce. I hate changing dairy brands because certain items make me break out badly.


----------



## whateve

LemonDrop said:


> Panic buying  How do these people survive every day life seriously? Prior to the pandemic. I always bought bulk. And well before I ran out. You might get sick, you might have a personal emergency. I had an accident and couldn't walk for 2 weeks once. Life happens. Did these panic buyers not learn anything in the last 18 months? Whenever you think about it buy an extra pack of TP, paper towels, etc. Have a little extra on hand to get your through a rough month. You don't have to wait till Dec 1/ omicron and lose your mind. again.


Some people don't have room to store extra supplies. I've always stocked up on things, so I don't have to run to the store when we run out and to take advantage of sales. When we bought our current house, one of the selling points is that it has a lot of storage. The previous owners belonged to a church that stressed having a year's worth of supplies.

We have had trouble finding some things, like the specific brand of Swiss cheese we like (but now we've found a substitute we like even better!) and diet Dr. Pepper. During lockdown I couldn't get fresh parmesan, just the pre-grated stuff.


----------



## LemonDrop

whateve said:


> Some people don't have room to store extra supplies. I've always stocked up on things, so I don't have to run to the store when we run out and to take advantage of sales. When we bought our current house, one of the selling points is that it has a lot of storage. The previous owners belonged to a church that stressed having a year's worth of supplies.
> 
> We have had trouble finding some things, like the specific brand of Swiss cheese we like (but now we've found a substitute we like even better!) and diet Dr. Pepper. During lockdown I couldn't get fresh parmesan, just the pre-grated stuff.



I guess but I’m not talking about supplies for biosphere 1. I think having a month on hand is plenty. My best friend goes to the store 3 times a week easily. She’s out of cat litter. She’s out of toilet paper. She’s always buying day to day and to me it’s a waste of life. I shop maybe once a month. Once I hit like 6 rolls of TP. Or 2-3 rolls of paper towels I’m buying more. I guess some peoples houses are 600 sq feet or less. But I still think if you plan a month ahead you should have plenty of space and save yourself lots of time and heart ache.


----------



## Chagall

I think at the beginning of the pandemic scientists knew there would be new mutations of this virus, and that it would always be around in one form or another. It was also predicted that we would probably need yearly boosters. We can’t hit the panic button every time one shows up. I guess after nearly two years of this virus I don’t have much panic left in me. Life has to go on, we can’t live in a constant state of fear. I changed from being wary of stepping onto my front porch to being the queen of pragmatic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> I think at the beginning of the pandemic scientists knew there would be new mutations of this virus, and that it would always be around in one form or another. It was also predicted that we would probably need yearly boosters. We can’t hit the panic button every time one shows up. I guess after nearly two years of this virus I don’t have much panic left in me. Life has to go on, we can’t live in a constant state of fear. I changed from being wary of stepping onto my front porch to being the queen of pragmatic.


Yup.
I'm getting desensitized too. But still very careful.


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

The best solution for not needing toilet paper is getting a bidet/washlet toilet seat. The heated toilet seat is too perfect.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chagall said:


> I think at the beginning of the pandemic scientists knew there would be new mutations of this virus, and that it would always be around in one form or another. It was also predicted that we would probably need yearly boosters. We can’t hit the panic button every time one shows up. I guess after nearly two years of this virus I don’t have much panic left in me. Life has to go on, we can’t live in a constant state of fear. I changed from being wary of stepping onto my front porch to being the queen of pragmatic.


Your statement reminds me of the alerts after 911. There would be daily reminders with different level colors of terrorist threats across my television screen early mornings as I prepared for my commute to go to work. Like you mentioned after awhile you become desensitized to these type of media stories and live and enjoy your life to the fullest but just be safe.


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> I guess but I’m not talking about supplies for biosphere 1. I think having a month on hand is plenty. My best friend goes to the store 3 times a week easily. She’s out of cat litter. She’s out of toilet paper. She’s always buying day to day and to me it’s a waste of life. I shop maybe once a month. Once I hit like 6 rolls of TP. Or 2-3 rolls of paper towels I’m buying more. I guess some peoples houses are 600 sq feet or less. But I still think if you plan a month ahead you should have plenty of space and save yourself lots of time and heart ache.


what about perishables (milk, lettuce, etc)....I go once a week and DH picks up stuff too
Things like cat litter, cat food, paper goods you can stock up on and get once a month or less but you need some fresh food


----------



## LemonDrop

@sdkitty We usually go to the local market on Friday morning and get local eggs, seafood and veggies. It is actually enjoyable. Some people prefer to buy their produce and cat litter at the same place. I do not. I refuse to think having a months worth of toilet paper on hand is some sort of issue. What is that like 10 rolls?


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> If you check Japan and China for Covid cases reported via JHU (and also seem to have low vaxx uptake) it's a total flatline. They don't even seem to have Covid...or do you think they are just not reporting it?
> Meanwhile US, Canada and the UK are seeing wave after wave. This...is what I don't understand.


No disrespect, I literally don't trust anything published out of China.

Japan was one of the first countries to close their borders due to the big O


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Your statement reminds me of the alerts after 911. There would be daily reminders with different level colors of terrorist threats across my television screen early mornings as I prepared for my commute to go to work. Like you mentioned after awhile you become desensitized to these type of media stories and live and enjoy your life to the fullest but just be safe.


Same. I always get pulled aside by customs whenever I travel overseas and try to return to the US. I don't even bat an eyelash anymore and just expect it


----------



## whateve

Steve_NoTravelNoLife said:


> The best solution for not needing toilet paper is getting a bidet/washlet toilet seat. The heated toilet seat is too perfect.


Um forgive me for being indelicate but don't you have to dry off somehow after using it?


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

whateve said:


> Um forgive me for being indelicate but don't you have to dry off somehow after using it?


Nah, I never knew until I used one myself. Toto or other premium brands have a dryer built-in. Weird but amazing. They might have features including a heated seat, adjustable water pressure, adjustable water temp, fan (adjustable temperature), auto seat opening/closing, auto cleaning, whatever you think they might have. The lower models don't have certain features though.


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> Um forgive me for being indelicate but don't you have to dry off somehow after using it?


I guess you sit long enough on the heated toilet seat to dry your bottom off. 
LOL!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

My state has the highest number of cases since the beginning of the pandemic. I don’t even understand where all theses cases are coming from and it’s almost like they are making numbers up at this point.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I guess you sit long enough on the heated toilet seat to dry your bottom off.
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264615


Omg! LOLOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> My state has the highest number of cases since the beginning of the pandemic. I don’t even understand where all theses cases are coming from and it’s almost like they are making numbers up at this point.


Who could make up the numbers?
Could it also be real cases??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> Who could make up the numbers?
> Could it also be real cases??


I guess I’m not really accusing them of making up numbers but ours are so high I just don’t get it. I thought things would be better by now.


----------



## pixiejenna

After talking about food shortages this one popped up in my FB feed. We apparently have a chicken nuggy shortage, won’t someone please think of the children lol.









						Supply Chain Crisis Now Threatening Chicken Tenders
					

This dinnertime staple for many families may be a little more expensive due to ongoing supply chain issues.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Germany has issued a nationwide lockdown for unvaccinated, only allowed to go to grocery stores and pharmacies. How can they even enforce it?


----------



## arnott

Dad just got an email saying he can book his 3rd shot.  They're offering it to those age 70+ now.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pixiejenna said:


> After talking about food shortages this one popped up in my FB feed. We apparently have a chicken nuggy shortage, won’t someone please think of the children lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supply Chain Crisis Now Threatening Chicken Tenders
> 
> 
> This dinnertime staple for many families may be a little more expensive due to ongoing supply chain issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com


Good thing my kids have never had a chicken nugget- I bread and bake chicken instead


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> Germany has issued a nationwide lockdown for unvaccinated, only allowed to go to grocery stores and pharmacies. How can they even enforce it?


Stop them on the street, ask for papers (proof of vaccine). Similar to how life was like in Paris when covid first came out.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Germany has issued a nationwide lockdown for unvaccinated, only allowed to go to grocery stores and pharmacies. How can they even enforce it?


We have had it in Canada since September (some provinces before that) You have to show proof of vaxx to go anywhere except grocery or pharmacy (still masked) you can wander the streets and not be stopped. I don't think it's really a "lockdown" it's just basically self imposed isolation if you refuse to vaccinate.


----------



## Mariapia

During the first French lockdown that started in March 2020 and ended in May, we were allowed to go out for one hour a day , either for a walk ( 1 km only )or grocery shopping.
We had to carry a document on which we indicated what time we had left home, the reason why we were outside, and of course our name, address, date of birth.
The Police could stop you and ask for it. 
If you were 2 km away from home or outside for more than one hour, it cost you 135 €….


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> Good thing my kids have never had a chicken nugget- I bread and bake chicken instead


I need you to be my mom.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Good thing my kids have never had a chicken nugget- I bread and bake chicken instead


You're a superhero!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My 3rd Moderna shot went smoothly.  I didn't have any side effects until the 2nd day and it was VERY mild.  Almost non existent,  but just enough to know the slight difference. 

But when I was at the doctor's office,  I asked the person giving me the shot whether she aspirated.  She didn't know what I was talking about and she asked the office manager.  Then she told me no.
I was doing some research on the serious side effects associated with covid vaccines,  and it seemed like a lot of the dangerous side effects were due to having the vaccine going directly into the blood stream, not to the muscle.  So in order to safeguard against this,  a simple measure of aspiration would help greatly.  I was so surprised that the woman giving me the injection didn't even know what aspiration is.
So I asked my mom who is a retired dentist if she knew what aspiration  is, and she knew it. And I asked her if she had to do that when she was giving shots.  She said that inside the mouth, the vessels are pretty obvious so it is hard to make a mistake for a dentist. 
Well I did more research and I came across this video, which talks about the importance of aspiration.


----------



## pixiejenna

AntiqueShopper said:


> Good thing my kids have never had a chicken nugget- I bread and bake chicken instead



We would occasionally do this when I was younger it tastes better too. I do have a bag of Bare chicken nuggets from Costco in my freezer which were actually pretty good tasting. I find a lot of chicken nuggets the “chicken” tastes weird to me at least probably because it’s not solid chicken.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> We have had it in Canada since September (some provinces before that) You have to show proof of vaxx to go anywhere except grocery or pharmacy (still masked) you can wander the streets and not be stopped. I don't think it's really a "lockdown" it's just basically self imposed isolation if you refuse to vaccinate.


I'm glad I live in a country where they don't do that. To me that isn't self-imposed isolation. That is the government taking away my freedom.

To be clear, I am fully vaccinated, but I respect other people's rights to determine what goes into their body. Taking away people's rights when they refuse isn't freedom of choice.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

AntiqueShopper said:


> Good thing my kids have never had a chicken nugget- I bread and bake chicken instead


I nearly put my DS off chicken for life with bought chicken nuggets. Doing it yourself is the way to go. (I like baking chicken in pesto and crushed cornflakes and it's has never let me down yet)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cornflower Blue said:


> I nearly put my DS off chicken for life with bought chicken nuggets. Doing it yourself is the way to go. (I like baking chicken in pesto and crushed cornflakes and it's has never let me down yet)


Sounds yummy!
Recipe please?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I just get a chicken breast and flatten it out a bit (or chop up and make nuggets), coat it with some bought jar pesto and some crushed cornflake breakfast cereal and bake for around 25-30 mins depending on thickness, maybe less if nuggeted. Surprisingly tasty,dead easy and always a winner!

(I'm talking plain unfrosted cornflakes here btw)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cornflower Blue said:


> I just get a chicken breast and flatten it out a bit (or chop up and make nuggets), coat it with some bought jar pesto and some crushed cornflake breakfast cereal and bake for around 25-30 mins depending on thickness, maybe less if nuggeted. Surprisingly tasty,dead easy and always a winner!
> 
> (I'm talking plain unfrosted cornflakes here btw)


Sounds pretty easy! Thank you.


----------



## Lake Effect

Cornflower Blue said:


> (I'm talking plain unfrosted cornflakes here btw)


I got you, my mother used crushed cornflakes (most def plain!) back in the day.


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I'm glad I live in a country where they don't do that. To me that isn't self-imposed isolation. That is the government taking away my freedom.
> 
> To be clear, I am fully vaccinated, but I respect other people's rights to determine what goes into their body. Taking away people's rights when they refuse isn't freedom of choice.


Oh, it hasn't gone without incident. As a country we are over 80% vaxxed, yet the cases keep coming. I feel like we're on a hamster wheel and it's groundhog day at the same time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Oh, it hasn't gone without incident. As a country we are over 80% vaxxed, yet the cases keep coming. I feel like we're on a hamster wheel and it's groundhog day at the same time.


Yep I just took out my dog to the backyard this am to do his business and I can literally hear two neighbors (one across the other side of the fence and the other next door) coughing and sounded like they're hawking a lougie. Guess they're regretting the turkey day ragers


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cornflower Blue said:


> I just get a chicken breast and flatten it out a bit (or chop up and make nuggets), coat it with some bought jar pesto and some crushed cornflake breakfast cereal and bake for around 25-30 mins depending on thickness, maybe less if nuggeted. Surprisingly tasty,dead easy and always a winner!
> 
> (I'm talking plain unfrosted cornflakes here btw)


Oven temp 350 or 375 degrees?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

My oven is in degrees C and I do it at around 180, which converts to 356 degrees F? However, I've just checked some recipes out online (under 'chicken pesto cornflakes') and most seem to bake at 375F. Also saw one that used red pesto which I might try next.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep I just took out my dog to the backyard this am to do his business and I can literally hear two neighbors (one across the other side of the fence and the other next door) coughing and sounded like they're hawking a lougie. Guess they're regretting the turkey day ragers


I cough all the time. It is caused by asthma and allergies. I bet people think I'm spreading covid every time I go out. DH coughs from GERD and congestive heart failure. There are a lot of reasons people cough that have nothing to do with them having a communicable disease.


----------



## hermes_lemming

.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I cough all the time. It is caused by asthma and allergies. I bet people think I'm spreading covid every time I go out. DH coughs from GERD and congestive heart failure. There are a lot of reasons people cough that have nothing to do with them having a communicable disease.


They threw multi-day ragers. I had flashbacks from college when I dated a fratboy. My other neighbor took their young family and airbnbed somewhere else to escape the rowdiness.

But you're right. It could be copd, etc


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I cough all the time. It is caused by asthma and allergies. I bet people think I'm spreading covid every time I go out. DH coughs from GERD and congestive heart failure. There are a lot of reasons people cough that have nothing to do with them having a communicable disease.


In the beginning of being required to wear masks, I'd sometimes have to cough because of the mask but I felt I couldn't because I didn't want people around me to freak and think I had covid. It's the worse thing trying to suppress a cough because the urge to cough becomes 20X more strong.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> In the beginning of being required to wear masks, I'd sometimes have to cough because of the mask but I felt I couldn't because I didn't want people around me to freak and think I had covid. It's the worse thing trying to suppress a cough because the urge to cough becomes 20X more strong.


I know it! The first time I saw a doctor for my cough, at UCLA med, one of the interns said, "can't you just not cough?" I guess he thought I had a choice. Sometimes I can put it off by swallowing but not forever. It is horrible to cough into a mask.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Coughing in a mask isn't a big deal to me, I really don't think most people notice what others are doing. Folks are pretty wrapped up in their own internal narrative so there's no need to worry what others are thinking. 

Now, sneezing in a mask, that's fun! Cause now the mask is wet--I sneeze in multiples, always have, so I always carry a spare mask just in case.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I cough all the time. It is caused by asthma and allergies. I bet people think I'm spreading covid every time I go out. DH coughs from GERD and congestive heart failure. There are a lot of reasons people cough that have nothing to do with them having a communicable disease.





hermes_lemming said:


> Yep I just took out my dog to the backyard this am to do his business and I can literally hear two neighbors (one across the other side of the fence and the other next door) coughing and sounded like they're hawking a lougie. Guess they're regretting the turkey day ragers





hermes_lemming said:


> They threw multi-day ragers. I had flashbacks from college when I dated a fratboy. My other neighbor took their young family and airbnbed somewhere else to escape the rowdiness.
> 
> But you're right. It could be copd, etc


I developed bronchitis the week of 3/9/20. That's when we were getting all these pdf's emailed to us by HR on abundance of caution, do you have shortness of breath, etc. I thought at first it was a cold ( I have asthma, and it felt like that) , but the coughing/congestion amped up quickly and by the end of the week, I said to my manager, I guess you (HR) would like me see a doctor, right? As it was she said, just take your laptop home and anything you need and prepare to work at home. I went to my PCP sweating bullets and preparing for the worst and was incredibly relieved, if you can believe it to hear it was bronchitis. At this point, I was coughing badly while it took a few days for the antibiotics and steroid pack to kick in. I am sure  my neighbors in my surrounding units thought I had COVID. In fact, I remember needing to let out a cough while waiting in line at the pharmacy after I saw my PCP. I turned to the two men behind me in line and apologized and told them I just came from my PCP who said I did not need to get tested. They in turn volunteered they were here for allergy meds.


----------



## cheremushki

So 2 people in my location tested positive.. 
Without being able to say too much all of us were infuriated that they didn't shut us down.  They can't say who it is.. but based on obvious deduction... they really should've shut down based on the movements of these 2 staffs.. 

I've spent a week canceling all my appointments and I had to call friends who I met up to make sure they were aware.. and one of them works for the hospital.  What a week!


----------



## mzbaglady1

cheremushki said:


> So 2 people in my location tested positive..
> Without being able to say too much all of us were infuriated that they didn't shut us down.  They can't say who it is.. but based on obvious deduction... they really should've shut down based on the movements of these 2 staffs..
> 
> I've spent a week canceling all my appointments and I had to call friends who I met up to make sure they were aware.. and one of them works for the hospital.  What a week!


I noticed since the roll out of the vaccination my employer have not been shutting down. All of a sudden there's no notification of someone testing positive for covid. I think the NEW business protocols at this point changed about close contact with someone who tests positive. My guess is to test immediately and return back to work immediately if your results are negative. For me last year quarantine was 14 days close contact and testing for covid. This year quarantine is down to ten days. I dont want to imagine what the business protocols will be for next year close contact with individuals who tests positive for covid.


----------



## Lake Effect

mzbaglady1 said:


> I noticed since the roll out of the vaccination my employer have not been shutting down. All of a sudden there's no notification of someone testing positive for covid. I think the NEW business protocols at this point changed about close contact with someone who tests positive. My guess is to test immediately and return back to work immediately if your results are negative. For me last year quarantine was 14 days close contact and testing for covid. This year quarantine is down to ten days. I dont want to imagine what the business protocols will be for next year close contact with individuals who tests positive for covid.


It seems like this to me as well regarding my work place. We are have only had a few notices regarding exposure and none recently. Recently, while at my work desk ( I go on site once a week) my manager was walking briskly with a coworker who was obviously leaving early. I heard my manager say, "Well get tested again ..." I didn't want to even know the back story.
My employer would like us to register voluntarily to confidentially disclose our status regarding vaccinations. I have not done it yet. My work load is over the top and we just finished yearly compliance modules (cost of getting a corporate paycheck) that always seem to come due when I am feeling the most job stress. I am getting emails that say, "We notice you have not registered ... simply log into this site ... please come to us with any concerns ..." . I am just so tired of registering for this that or the other thing. I was willing to do it to get vaxxed and boosted but I want to go into technology mutiny some days.  I responded to the HR director that I am buried in work, working beyond the standard work day and am just out of gas at the end of the day. Period.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lake Effect said:


> It seems like this to me as well regarding my work place. We are have only had a few notices regarding exposure and none recently. Recently, while at my work desk ( I go on site once a week) my manager was walking briskly with a coworker who was obviously leaving early. I heard my manager say, "Well get tested again ..." I didn't want to even know the back story.
> My employer would like us to register voluntarily to confidentially disclose our status regarding vaccinations. I have not done it yet. My work load is over the top and we just finished yearly compliance modules (cost of getting a corporate paycheck) that always seem to come due when I am feeling the most job stress. I am getting emails that say, "We notice you have not registered ... simply log into this site ... please come to us with any concerns ..." . I am just so tired of registering for this that or the other thing. I was willing to do it to get vaxxed and boosted but I want to go into technology mutiny some days.  I responded to the HR director that I am buried in work, working beyond the standard work day and am just out of gas at the end of the day. Period.


We have to log into and answer the seven questions for covid which is either true or false otherwise you cannot access the whole work system. On the covid questionnaire one false answer and the system locks up a notice is sent immediately to your supervisor and you are sent home to be tested. I do know of some employees that are deliberately triggering the system to get sent home for a couple of days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Coughing in a mask isn't a big deal to me, I really don't think most people notice what others are doing. Folks are pretty wrapped up in their own internal narrative so there's no need to worry what others are thinking.
> 
> Now, sneezing in a mask, that's fun! Cause now the mask is wet--I sneeze in multiples, always have, so I always carry a spare mask just in case.


Oh my gosh I do the same thing!!! It's definitely fun...NOT!!!
Re coughing: I am afraid of the unknown cuz all coughers do not have Covid, but all(of most) Covid patients cough(at least that's my understanding).


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lake Effect said:


> I developed bronchitis the week of 3/9/20. That's when we were getting all these pdf's emailed to us by HR on abundance of caution, do you have shortness of breath, etc. I thought at first it was a cold ( I have asthma, and it felt like that) , but the coughing/congestion amped up quickly and by the end of the week, I said to my manager, I guess you (HR) would like me see a doctor, right? As it was she said, just take your laptop home and anything you need and prepare to work at home. I went to my PCP sweating bullets and preparing for the worst and was incredibly relieved, if you can believe it to hear it was bronchitis. At this point, I was coughing badly while it took a few days for the antibiotics and steroid pack to kick in. I am sure  my neighbors in my surrounding units thought I had COVID. In fact, I remember needing to let out a cough while waiting in line at the pharmacy after I saw my PCP. I turned to the two men behind me in line and apologized and told them I just came from my PCP who said I did not need to get tested. They in turn volunteered they were here for allergy meds.


I'm glad you have such a sympathetic manager and wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## hermes_lemming

cheremushki said:


> So 2 people in my location tested positive..
> Without being able to say too much all of us were infuriated that they didn't shut us down.  They can't say who it is.. but based on obvious deduction... they really should've shut down based on the movements of these 2 staffs..
> 
> I've spent a week canceling all my appointments and I had to call friends who I met up to make sure they were aware.. and one of them works for the hospital.  What a week!


Thank you for being so responsible even tho I'm sorry you were exposed. I know some people who don't self quarantine after trips and just go go go nonstop, even if they're exposed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> We have to log into and answer the seven questions for covid which is either true or false otherwise you cannot access the whole work system. On the covid questionnaire one false answer and the system locks up a notice is sent immediately to your supervisor and you are sent home to be tested. I do know of some employees that are deliberately triggering the system to get sent home for a couple of days.


I wish my company had that. Nearly 2 years into this awful disease and we don't. Instead we hear through word of mouth who catches it and hold our breath, hoping they don't die, while they take the requisite time off to recover. 

Add salt to the wound, my former boss (she's on leave) would dismiss us when we literally complained of our covid symptoms. And basically said we should be willing to do whatever regardless of the ask. She returns in Jan and I'm already fearing the worst


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

In our province, if you are a close contact and have been vaccinated, you do not have to self isolate unless you have symptoms. Shutting things down all the time was like whack-a-mole.


----------



## mzbaglady1

TC1 said:


> In our province, if you are a close contact and have been vaccinated, you do not have to self isolate unless you have symptoms. Shutting things down all the time was like whack-a-mole.


This I believe for the U.S. is going to coming down to this instead of going into quarantine.


----------



## Lake Effect

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm glad you have such a sympathetic manager and wish you a speedy recovery


Thanks. The bronchitis episode was at the start of all this in March 2020. It took me about a month to fully get over it.


----------



## cheremushki

mzbaglady1 said:


> I noticed since the roll out of the vaccination my employer have not been shutting down. All of a sudden there's no notification of someone testing positive for covid. I think the NEW business protocols at this point changed about close contact with someone who tests positive. My guess is to test immediately and return back to work immediately if your results are negative. For me last year quarantine was 14 days close contact and testing for covid. This year quarantine is down to ten days. I dont want to imagine what the business protocols will be for next year close contact with individuals who tests positive for covid.


I mean I kind of get it in terms of business sense.. And because of higher effectiveness of the vaccine as well as for us it's mandatory vaccine or temporary layoff.  But what made it highly problematic was, even if we don't become an ER case, we have people in and around the work that has various health issues and/or have contacts outside work places that is at a high risk.  Plus, no matter how much you can fight it off, who wants to get sick??  I think my anger had to do with the fact that decision makers are less likely to be exposed to work place transmission than the masses..


----------



## cheremushki

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you for being so responsible even tho I'm sorry you were exposed. I know some people who don't self quarantine after trips and just go go go nonstop, even if they're exposed.


I'm flabbergasted... I would feel sooo guilty if someone becomes sick because of me.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

TC1 said:


> In our province, if you are a close contact and have been vaccinated, you do not have to self isolate unless you have symptoms. Shutting things down all the time was like whack-a-mole.


It makes more sense to take a COVID test if you have been exposed, even if you have been vaccinated and don’t have symptoms.  If you test positive then you can isolate so you don’t infect others.  This is how they found the first guy with omicron in Minnesota, because he did exactly that.

Inexpensive, readily available tests are key to ending this pandemic.


----------



## TC1

Redbirdhermes said:


> It makes more sense to take a COVID test if you have been exposed, even if you have been vaccinated and don’t have symptoms.  If you test positive then you can isolate so you don’t infect others.  This is how they found the first guy with omicron in Minnesota, because he did exactly that.
> 
> Inexpensive, readily available tests are key to ending this pandemic.


A lot of at home tests aren't very reliable..nor readily available here. I know people who have rapid tested negative multiple times, but PCR came back positive.


----------



## hermes_lemming

cheremushki said:


> I'm flabbergasted... I would feel sooo guilty if someone becomes sick because of me.


Oh they don't bleeping (pardon my language) care. They think that the negative pcr test done prior to the trip is enough and their respective bosses look the other way and let them come to work and carry on.

I only know of one couple who isolates after trips. They don't have to work. 

Everyone else just continues as is. Nonstop holiday parties, work, etc.


----------



## canto bight

Has anyone started a new job during the pandemic?


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> Has anyone started a new job during the pandemic?


Yes why?


----------



## Redbirdhermes

TC1 said:


> A lot of at home tests aren't very reliable..nor readily available here. I know people who have rapid tested negative multiple times, but PCR came back positive.


This is a solvable problem.  Use of readily available, inexpensive and reliable COVIDE-19 tests would be a big help in getting the pandemic under control.  The cost/benefit in keeping people healthy is worth the effort


----------



## pixiejenna

My employer still posts in the breakroom new cases and what department the infected employee works in. I know who they are because I work in admin but it’s generally easy to figure out who it is by who;s not coming into work. We have a daily questionnaire to fill out daily all yes & no questions basically if you answer yes to two or more questions management will talk to you about it and generally send you home to go get tested. I don’t recall the exact verbiage but because we’re considered essential workers so even if you’re exposed but have no symptoms you’re still allowed to work.

Last week my dad was having chest pain and we ended up going to the ER. I have spent a lot of time in the ER/Cardiac unit because my mom and COPD for 11 years and her last year was rough. The first thing I noticed driving up was new silver duct work sticking out of the windows and thought oh that’s odd that is definitely is new. The rooms are private and they had a gray box with silver piping that lead up to the window so this must be some sort of exhaust system for Covid patients to filter the air in the room outside. My dad didn’t have a heart attack but the blood work for blood clots was high so they ended up doing other tests and cleared him of that but found a 9cm unidentified mass in his chest behind his sternum. They ended up keeping him overnight and went home late the next day. We have a handful of tests and will most likely need to have a biopsy to confirm what it is.

It’s anxiety building to be in the ER but Covid made it even worse. The patient in the room next to us had Covid she was coughed the whole time she was there. Her monitors were beeping non stop until they relocated her, her husband is also in the hospital with Covid  complications. Over hearing what was happening next door to us was difficult to hear and not want to freak out or freak my dad out. Ironically at one point the nurse told us we can take our masks off if we want just to put them back on when they and the doctors come in the room. Um no thanks we’re going to keep ours on the whole time. At one point my dad’s mask broke while itching his nose and I went and got another mask for him. The worst part is I ended up using the restroom which was basically across the hall from the Covid patient next too us. I didn’t really want to but I really had to go and we were waiting forever to get our test results back. In the two minutes I was in there they started transporting her to another department probably ICU. The nurses and staff transporting her yelled at me to stop and not come any closer. Meanwhile she’s some what parked in the hallway coughing up a storm. And they’re trying to move her as quickly as they are commenting that they don’t want her to spread Covid. I lysoled the hell out of every thing when I got home and changed out of my clothes and took a shower. My laundry room smelled like Lysol for 3 days. 

My coworker who’s daughter is a ER doctor said that basically the past two weeks every single one of her patients are Covid positive patients with complications from Covid.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> My employer still posts in the breakroom new cases and what department the infected employee works in. I know who they are because I work in admin but it’s generally easy to figure out who it is by who;s not coming into work. We have a daily questionnaire to fill out daily all yes & no questions basically if you answer yes to two or more questions management will talk to you about it and generally send you home to go get tested. I don’t recall the exact verbiage but because we’re considered essential workers so even if you’re exposed but have no symptoms you’re still allowed to work.
> 
> Last week my dad was having chest pain and we ended up going to the ER. I have spent a lot of time in the ER/Cardiac unit because my mom and COPD for 11 years and her last year was rough. The first thing I noticed driving up was new silver duct work sticking out of the windows and thought oh that’s odd that is definitely is new. The rooms are private and they had a gray box with silver piping that lead up to the window so this must be some sort of exhaust system for Covid patients to filter the air in the room outside. My dad didn’t have a heart attack but the blood work for blood clots was high so they ended up doing other tests and cleared him of that but found a 9cm unidentified mass in his chest behind his sternum. They ended up keeping him overnight and went home late the next day. We have a handful of tests and will most likely need to have a biopsy to confirm what it is.
> 
> It’s anxiety building to be in the ER but Covid made it even worse. The patient in the room next to us had Covid she was coughed the whole time she was there. Her monitors were beeping non stop until they relocated her, her husband is also in the hospital with Covid  complications. Over hearing what was happening next door to us was difficult to hear and not want to freak out or freak my dad out. Ironically at one point the nurse told us we can take our masks off if we want just to put them back on when they and the doctors come in the room. Um no thanks we’re going to keep ours on the whole time. At one point my dad’s mask broke while itching his nose and I went and got another mask for him. The worst part is I ended up using the restroom which was basically across the hall from the Covid patient next too us. I didn’t really want to but I really had to go and we were waiting forever to get our test results back. In the two minutes I was in there they started transporting her to another department probably ICU. The nurses and staff transporting her yelled at me to stop and not come any closer. Meanwhile she’s some what parked in the hallway coughing up a storm. And they’re trying to move her as quickly as they are commenting that they don’t want her to spread Covid. I lysoled the hell out of every thing when I got home and changed out of my clothes and took a shower. My laundry room smelled like Lysol for 3 days.
> 
> My coworker who’s daughter is a ER doctor said that basically the past two weeks every single one of her patients are Covid positive patients with complications from Covid.



I'm so sorry to hear about your dad Pixiejenna. Do they have any suspicions of what the mass might be?


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your dad Pixiejenna. Do they have any suspicions of what the mass might be?



Thanks no idea yet. The ER doctor was very candid in that he doesn’t know what it is, he doesn’t want to speculate about it because he didn’t do his 8 year residency in this area but needs to be looked at asap because it is large. My dad’s GP said it could be one of 3 things it could be a benign tumor that depending on the size and locaction may or may not be able to remove, it could also be an enlarged lymph node, or it could be cancer. She’s hopeful that it’s benign because he doesn’t have any symptoms that indicate it could be something worse. He’s having a PET test today and next week he is having a stress test and echocardiogram. We’ll probably follow up with his GP later next week but his appointment with the cardiologist isn’t until the first week in January.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm sorry you and your dad had to go through that in the ER @pixiejenna. Sending good vibes and positive light and energy your way.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> My employer still posts in the breakroom new cases and what department the infected employee works in. I know who they are because I work in admin but it’s generally easy to figure out who it is by who;s not coming into work. We have a daily questionnaire to fill out daily all yes & no questions basically if you answer yes to two or more questions management will talk to you about it and generally send you home to go get tested. I don’t recall the exact verbiage but because we’re considered essential workers so even if you’re exposed but have no symptoms you’re still allowed to work.
> 
> Last week my dad was having chest pain and we ended up going to the ER. I have spent a lot of time in the ER/Cardiac unit because my mom and COPD for 11 years and her last year was rough. The first thing I noticed driving up was new silver duct work sticking out of the windows and thought oh that’s odd that is definitely is new. The rooms are private and they had a gray box with silver piping that lead up to the window so this must be some sort of exhaust system for Covid patients to filter the air in the room outside. My dad didn’t have a heart attack but the blood work for blood clots was high so they ended up doing other tests and cleared him of that but found a 9cm unidentified mass in his chest behind his sternum. They ended up keeping him overnight and went home late the next day. We have a handful of tests and will most likely need to have a biopsy to confirm what it is.
> 
> It’s anxiety building to be in the ER but Covid made it even worse. The patient in the room next to us had Covid she was coughed the whole time she was there. Her monitors were beeping non stop until they relocated her, her husband is also in the hospital with Covid  complications. Over hearing what was happening next door to us was difficult to hear and not want to freak out or freak my dad out. Ironically at one point the nurse told us we can take our masks off if we want just to put them back on when they and the doctors come in the room. Um no thanks we’re going to keep ours on the whole time. At one point my dad’s mask broke while itching his nose and I went and got another mask for him. The worst part is I ended up using the restroom which was basically across the hall from the Covid patient next too us. I didn’t really want to but I really had to go and we were waiting forever to get our test results back. In the two minutes I was in there they started transporting her to another department probably ICU. The nurses and staff transporting her yelled at me to stop and not come any closer. Meanwhile she’s some what parked in the hallway coughing up a storm. And they’re trying to move her as quickly as they are commenting that they don’t want her to spread Covid. I lysoled the hell out of every thing when I got home and changed out of my clothes and took a shower. My laundry room smelled like Lysol for 3 days.
> 
> My coworker who’s daughter is a ER doctor said that basically the past two weeks every single one of her patients are Covid positive patients with complications from Covid.


I'm sorry about your dad as well. Wishing him a full and speedy recovery. 

What blew my mind though was that the nurse said it was ok for you to take off your mask when the doctor wasn't in the room. What da heck?

But good on you on fumigating yourself, discarding clothes and shower. It's been my protocol since the second bout.


----------



## julia.in.germany

In Germany stricter laws were announced because the new variant is spreading so fast and our hospitals (especially the staff) are about to collapse. Our problem is that not enough people got the vaccine. Some people didn't because of legit concerns but there's also a growing radical group of people who basically want to overthrow the government - sending death threats, ambushing politicians in front of their houses and all.
They are very aggressive. Only yesterday a father of 3 killed his wife, kids and then himself. He faked vaccination papers, was found out by the police and subsequently was scared of legal consequences so he just ended all of their lifes. Such unbelievable stuff is happening so often now. Demonstrations are becoming more violent.
It's really scary here :'c I don't want to go outside much anymore, have no drive for anything


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> I'm sorry you and your dad had to go through that in the ER @pixiejenna. Sending good vibes and positive light and energy your way.



Thank you so much.



hermes_lemming said:


> I'm sorry about your dad as well. Wishing him a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> What blew my mind though was that the nurse said it was ok for you to take off your mask when the doctor wasn't in the room. What da heck?
> 
> But good on you on fumigating yourself, discarding clothes and shower. It's been my protocol since the second bout.



I was shocked that they said that as well. They did ask us if we’re vaccinated and both of us are but neither of us have gotten the booster yet. I don’t know if that was why they said that or not. After talking to my coworker about how rough the past week and a half have been on her daughter at work the sad reality might have been that outside of the hospital staff we may have been the only people in the ER who were vaccinated. Even so I’m not taking any chances especially when I hear how bad the patient next to us is. My mom had COPD and like hell am I going to put myself at risk to end up like that down the line. You don’t have a lot of freedom when you live your life on a leash because you require a oxygen tank to get around.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks no idea yet. The ER doctor was very candid in that he doesn’t know what it is, he doesn’t want to speculate about it because he didn’t do his 8 year residency in this area but needs to be looked at asap because it is large. My dad’s GP said it could be one of 3 things it could be a benign tumor that depending on the size and locaction may or may not be able to remove, it could also be an enlarged lymph node, or it could be cancer. She’s hopeful that it’s benign because he doesn’t have any symptoms that indicate it could be something worse. He’s having a PET test today and next week he is having a stress test and echocardiogram. We’ll probably follow up with his GP later next week but his appointment with the cardiologist isn’t until the first week in January.



I'm so sorry, Pixiejenna. This must be a nightmare for you and your family. I hope it is a benign tumor. Please keep us updated on how things are going. Sending you the best your way...


----------



## elvisfan4life

julia.in.germany said:


> In Germany stricter laws were announced because the new variant is spreading so fast and our hospitals (especially the staff) are about to collapse. Our problem is that not enough people got the vaccine. Some people didn't because of legit concerns but there's also a growing radical group of people who basically want to overthrow the government - sending death threats, ambushing politicians in front of their houses and all.
> They are very aggressive. Only yesterday a father of 3 killed his wife, kids and then himself. He faked vaccination papers, was found out by the police and subsequently was scared of legal consequences so he just ended all of their lifes. Such unbelievable stuff is happening so often now. Demonstrations are becoming more violent.
> It's really scary here :'c I don't want to go outside much anymore, have no drive for anything


Germany’s numbers for cases and deaths were massively better yesterday I hope things are improving for you hang in there and take care of yourself


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need help!
I will have extended family and my own kids flying in from 4 different states. All the adults are 3x vaxxed.  The kids are twice vaxxed. My older parents are severely immuno-compromised. 
At the gatherings,  should we all be wearing masks? My gut feeling says a resounding yes, but a few of my family members will not want to do that.  I just don't know how to navigate this situation. Also, this may be  the last family gathering for my parents with all the family members in one place.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> I need help!
> I will have extended family and my own kids flying in from 4 different states. All the adults are 3x vaxxed.  The kids are twice vaxxed. My older parents are severely immuno-compromised.
> At the gatherings,  should we all be wearing masks? My gut feeling says a resounding yes, but a few of my family members will not want to do that.  I just don't know how to navigate this situation. Also, this may be  the last family gathering for my parents with all the family members in one place.


Absolutely require masks!  You are in a situation with people are immune compromised, so vaccines may not be as effective for them.  Your gut is 100% accurate.


----------



## charlottawill

Sunshine mama said:


> I need help!
> I will have extended family and my own kids flying in from 4 different states. All the adults are 3x vaxxed.  The kids are twice vaxxed. My older parents are severely immuno-compromised.
> At the gatherings,  should we all be wearing masks? My gut feeling says a resounding yes, but a few of my family members will not want to do that.  I just don't know how to navigate this situation. Also, this may be  the last family gathering for my parents with all the family members in one place.


If I were in your position, I would contact everyone via text and email beforehand and say "In the interest of protecting our beloved Grandma and Grandpa I hope you will wear a mask during your visit. I know it's not fun, but we must do everything we can to keep them safe". If you can, get some festive holiday masks (they have cute disposable holiday ones on Amazon that are very inexpensive), and offer one to everyone as they arrive. If anyone resists, don't press the matter. Their a**holishness will be obvious to all and hopefully shame them into cooperating.


----------



## Sunshine mama

charlottawill said:


> If I were in your position, I would contact everyone via text and email beforehand and say "In the interest of protecting our beloved Grandma and Grandpa I hope you will wear a mask during your visit. I know it's not fun, but we must do everything we can to keep them safe". If you can, get some festive holiday masks (they have cute disposable holiday ones on Amazon that are very inexpensive), and offer one to everyone as they arrive. If anyone resists, don't press the matter. Their a**holishness will be obvious to all and hopefully shame them into cooperating.


Thank you so much! 
I will definitely look into getting some cute holiday masks!!! That's a great idea!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> I need help!
> I will have extended family and my own kids flying in from 4 different states. All the adults are 3x vaxxed.  The kids are twice vaxxed. My older parents are severely immuno-compromised.
> At the gatherings,  should we all be wearing masks? My gut feeling says a resounding yes, but a few of my family members will not want to do that.  I just don't know how to navigate this situation. Also, this may be  the last family gathering for my parents with all the family members in one place.


I don't know how quickly you can get some of those home test kits I would insist everyone test no matter vaxx status. I know they are not always accurate but with testing, mask wearing and social distancing this should give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I don't know how quickly you can get some of those home test kits I would insist everyone test no matter vaxx status. I know they are not always accurate but with testing, mask wearing and social distancing this should give you some peace of mind.


Thank you. I feel so validated! I actually ordered and received some tests to be used.  And I also asked family members to do the same and test themselves on the day of the flight, and to keep testing in series for peace of mind.  I had some negative remarks about how they are not 100% accurate, and I was sooo angry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> I will definitely look into getting some cute holiday masks!!! That's a great idea!


I don't know how cold it will be but can you leave windows or doors open for ventilation, even if it's just a little bit? And for the family members who don't want to wear a mask, set up a table for them outside


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I feel so validated! I actually ordered and received some tests to be used.  And I also asked family members to do the same and test themselves on the day of the flight, and to keep testing in series for peace of mind.  I had some negative remarks about how they are not 100% accurate, and I was sooo angry.


And however you word your request that masks are to be worn, consider including that masks are to be worn _*properly, completely covering the mouth and nose.* _Don't underestimate the need to spell it out.


----------



## Lake Effect

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't know how cold it will be but can you leave windows or doors open for ventilation, even if it's just a little bit? And for the family members who don't want to wear a mask, set up a table for them outside


I like that!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lake Effect said:


> And however you word your request that masks are to be worn, consider including that masks are to be worn _*properly, completely covering the mouth and nose.* _Don't underestimate the need to spell it out.


Yes, this!! I hate the nose hanging out or the masks under the chin like a hammock! Those people piss me off


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

Same here why even bother to wear a mask if it’s under your nose or a chin diaper? Just walk around maskless and stop pretending you’re not a selfish jerk who cares more about your personal comfort than the safety of everyone you encounter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, this!! I hate the nose hanging out or the masks under the chin like a hammock! Those people piss me off


+1!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> I need help!
> I will have extended family and my own kids flying in from 4 different states. All the adults are 3x vaxxed.  The kids are twice vaxxed. My older parents are severely immuno-compromised.
> At the gatherings,  should we all be wearing masks? My gut feeling says a resounding yes, but a few of my family members will not want to do that.  I just don't know how to navigate this situation. Also, this may be  the last family gathering for my parents with all the family members in one place.


Make them all wear masks


----------



## jellyv

Sunshine mama said:


> I will have extended family and my own kids flying in from 4 different states. All the adults are 3x vaxxed.  The kids are twice vaxxed. My older parents are severely immuno-compromised.


What I'd do:
Require that the flying-in people avoid riskier situations (mixing with people whose status they don't know) for a week before they fly. They take a rapid test the day before flying and again upon arrival. If negative, they go mask free. It must be clear that this is not optional; no testing, they cannot attend.

Have *the parents* wear N95s throughout the visit and limit the amount of visiting they do with the rest of the family.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jellyv said:


> What I'd do:
> Require that the flying-in people avoid riskier situations (mixing with people whose status they don't know) for a week before they fly. They take a rapid test the day before flying and again upon arrival. If negative, they go mask free. It must be clear that this is not optional; no testing, they cannot attend.
> 
> Have *the parents* wear N95s throughout the visit and limit the amount of visiting they do with the rest of the family.


Thank you.  I think testing the day before and upon arrival is a great idea!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I can’t even think about Christmas - the Uk apparently already has over 200,000 cases of omicron a day though we are “only” declaring 59,000 cases mainly delta - the govt is in a complete panic but still putting the economy before lives -I’m dreading the death toll in  jan - feb again -we have learnt nothing from last years disastrous Christmas- so I can’t enjoy the holidays waiting for this time bomb to hit us


----------



## AntiqueShopper

soulfulremix said:


> I still wear masks outside.


Me too- and I’m fully vaccinated and boosted!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Last Wednesday, I was in the ER due to complications from a scan in the morning. They took me in right away as the nurses were afraid I had an allergic reaction or a blood clot. Anyways while on the bed, this elderly couple next me were in the ER with cough, sore throat, etc. The doctor asked them if they were vaccinated and they both said no. I don't understand 70 year olds not vaccinating.


----------



## charlottawill

GhstDreamer said:


> Last Wednesday, I was in the ER due to complications from a scan in the morning. They took me in right away as the nurses were afraid I had an allergic reaction or a blood clot. Anyways while on the bed, this elderly couple next me were in the ER with cough, sore throat, etc. The doctor asked them if they were vaccinated and they both said no. I don't understand 70 year olds not vaccinating.


I would have demanded to be moved away from them. My husband and I feel anyone who is eligible for a vaccine but refuses should be denied medical care if they contract COVID. Let them ride it out at home and pray for the best if they don't believe in the science. Why should medical people or other patients be put at risk because of the ignorance of the anti-vaxxers? They don't want the vaccine because they don't trust the science, but if they get sick they expect doctors to save them? So incredibly stupid. Anyway, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Last Wednesday, I was in the ER due to complications from a scan in the morning. They took me in right away as the nurses were afraid I had an allergic reaction or a blood clot. Anyways while on the bed, this elderly couple next me were in the ER with cough, sore throat, etc. The doctor asked them if they were vaccinated and they both said no. I don't understand 70 year olds not vaccinating.


Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## whateve

charlottawill said:


> I would have demanded to be moved away from them. My husband and I feel anyone who is eligible for a vaccine but refuses should be denied medical care if they contract COVID. Let them ride it out at home and pray for the best if they don't believe in the science. Why should medical people or other patients be put at risk because of the ignorance of the anti-vaxxers? They don't want the vaccine because they don't trust the science, but if they get sick they expect doctors to save them? So incredibly stupid. Anyway, I hope you are doing well.


That's a bit harsh! I guess you believe drunk drivers that get into accidents should be denied medical care too?


----------



## arnott

Was surprised to read about this:









						‘90 Day Fiance’ Alum Jason Hitch Dead at 45 After Coronavirus Battle
					

Jason Hitch starred on season 2 of ‘90 Day Fiance’ in 2014, and his sister claimed that he died from coronavirus complications — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

Chagall said:


> I think at the beginning of the pandemic scientists knew there would be new mutations of this virus, and that it would always be around in one form or another. It was also predicted that we would probably need yearly boosters. We can’t hit the panic button every time one shows up. I guess after nearly two years of this virus I don’t have much panic left in me. Life has to go on, we can’t live in a constant state of fear. I changed from being wary of stepping onto my front porch to being the queen of pragmatic.


100% agree. We have already done as yet unknown harm to people’s mental health not to mention the development of our children by instituting these panic measures and lockdowns. Living on tenterhooks for there to finally be an announcement of an omicron death  is lunacy because of course there will be one (as long as it is politically expedient) and they were probably in their 80s and they already had serious co-morbidities.

They’ve been marking down seriously ill people as Covid deaths the entire time here and massively exaggerating the risk to the workforce. It doesn’t take a genius to notice that shop workers haven’t been decimated as predicted and also the passengers of that cruise ship that got Covid in January 2020 all survived and this was before the vaccines!

ultimately, even if you are old enough or ill enough to be in danger of Covid you need to decide whether the quality of your life and other people’s matters. Do you want to sit alone not seeing family just in the hopes you won’t die or (actually often  just be ill for a while) of a particular chest infection? It makes me think of that old story of the man who meets death at the gates of Baghdad.

I would also say that the very people we are trying to protect don’t seem _that afraid_. In my country garden centres stayed open as an ‘essential business’ and they were packed to the gills with old people apparently unafraid of infection but had no qualms in children being banned from their schools and threatening them with the knowledge they could ‘kill grandma’ with an invisible disease.  I honestly think all adults owe today’s children and young people a serious apology.


----------



## jelliedfeels

whateve said:


> I'm glad I live in a country where they don't do that. To me that isn't self-imposed isolation. That is the government taking away my freedom.
> 
> To be clear, I am fully vaccinated, but I respect other people's rights to determine what goes into their body. Taking away people's rights when they refuse isn't freedom of choice.


100% agree with this. The first rule of the hippocratic oath is to do no harm and to purposefully isolate people is obviously harmful.

People seem to forget we have lived with both pandemic and endemic diseases throughout our lives. Imagine if they tried to socially exclude all HIV positive people because they are a ‘danger to others’? we have to trust people do their best to preserve their own safety and other people’s. Not to mention the fact that your hiv status is for life whereas most people vaccinated or unvaccinated don’t have Covid all the time but exclusion treats them like they are super infectious all the time.
Why aren’t they demanding proof of flu shots or vaccination for MMR ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> That's a bit harsh! I guess you believe drunk drivers that get into accidents should be denied medical care too?





jelliedfeels said:


> 100% agree with this. The first rule of the hippocratic oath is to do no harm and to purposefully isolate people is obviously harmful.
> 
> People seem to forget we have lived with both pandemic and endemic diseases throughout our lives. Imagine if they tried to socially exclude all HIV positive people because they are a ‘danger to others’? we have to trust people do their best to preserve their own safety and other people’s. Not to mention the fact that your hiv status is for life whereas most people vaccinated or unvaccinated don’t have Covid all the time but exclusion treats them like they are super infectious all the time.
> Why aren’t they demanding proof of flu shots or vaccination for MMR ?


I agree with both of you. I also agree with @charlottawill 's sentiment.
One of many situations like this article is so unnecessary! One of my DD's best friends studies/works at the UPMC, so I especially feel the pain from this article. 








						'We're heartbroken. We're overwhelmed' — U.S. hospitals grapple with delta outbreak as omicron takes root
					

Public health officials have warned for weeks that the U.S. would face another Covid wave due to the delta variant this winter.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with both of you. I also agree with @charlottawill 's sentiment.
> One of many situations like this article is so unnecessary! One of my DD's best friends studies/works at the UPMC, so I especially feel the pain from this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'We're heartbroken. We're overwhelmed' — U.S. hospitals grapple with delta outbreak as omicron takes root
> 
> 
> Public health officials have warned for weeks that the U.S. would face another Covid wave due to the delta variant this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


I think the issue is that this is being treated as a short term problem. To me, corona is a part of life now just like flu, pneumonia and UTIs which are all common diseases which are mild to most people but can be fatal to the elderly and the infirm. Even with our yearly flu vaccination many people still die of flu every year. Also diseases which are now eradicated in the west took decades, can still re-emerge & they were bacterial not viral. 

Corona is also indicative of the larger problem we have in healthcare funding.

Almost every country in the world, and certainly the wealthier countries have an ageing population (and in many case a declining birth rate) Therefore it is only logical that while people are living longer and making healthier choices in general both the proportion of the population needing healthcare and the percentage of deaths will increase. Despite this healthcare spending in the U.K. has decreased since the 00s when demand for it is increasing.

All of this data suggests to me that a short-term crisis mindset is short sighted and we should instead be looking into long term planning to deal with the demands of geriatric healthcare. The crisis mindset is also damaging because panic can cause long term harm. Again to use a British example, we spent millions on a useless test and trace app which could have been put towards our hospitals. Carers are being sacked for refusing to vaccinate even though we already face a carer shortage which can also have fatal implications. And that’s not even touching on the issue of deaths caused by cancelled operations and treatment and the psychological harm the crisis mentality is doing to people. 

On the article itself, it mentions the gloomy predictions of the UK government but as it happens they have massively overestimated the numbers of deaths every single time so far.

Also purely looking at the numbers in the ONS data, there were actually 1900 fewer deaths in the year 2020 than there were in 2018 ( the year of the ‘beast from the east’ cold snap which was not considered to be a national crisis incidentally) We also saw that despite winter being the time with the average highest number of deaths December saw fewer deaths than April (a lockdown month) of that year. 





__





						Total number of deaths in the UK, including the cause of death from 2017 to 2020 - Office for National Statistics
					





					www.ons.gov.uk
				




The data is also interesting because it suggests some rather counter-intuitive things. So we can clearly see that Wales had a higher percentage of deaths despite it being a less densely populated area than England and despite it enduring a far harsher lockdown than England. It should also be added the average age of the Welsh is older at 42.4 than the U.K. average of 40.4 (but is that enough to significantly increase their morbidity rate? I can’t make that conclusion.) but it would suggest to me that assuming another lockdown or stricter rules will necessarily decrease deaths is erroneous.

TLDR we need to stop panicking because this is a fact of life now and people don’t make good decisions when they are terrified.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Further information. When I actually looked at the 20 year average from 2000 to 2020 I was fascinated to discover that while deaths have begun to increase on average year on year the 00s saw a far higher crude death rate than even 2020.




__





						Total deaths in the UK from 2000 to 2020 - Office for National Statistics
					





					www.ons.gov.uk
				




This is just to say, the idea that in the U.K. at least, the idea that we are experiencing some unprecedented surge in deaths (or as I once heard a podcaster ludicrously call it ‘an extinction event’) is complete hysteria.

I will  be very interested to see the data for 2021 but will not be surprised if any reassuring decreases don’t make the news.


----------



## TC1

jelliedfeels said:


> I think the issue is that this is being treated as a short term problem. To me, corona is a part of life now just like flu, pneumonia and UTIs which are all common diseases which are mild to most people but can be fatal to the elderly and the infirm. Even with our yearly flu vaccination many people still die of flu every year. Also diseases which are now eradicated in the west took decades, can still re-emerge & they were bacterial not viral.
> 
> Corona is also indicative of the larger problem we have in healthcare funding.
> 
> Almost every country in the world, and certainly the wealthier countries have an ageing population (and in many case a declining birth rate) Therefore it is only logical that while people are living longer and making healthier choices in general both the proportion of the population needing healthcare and the percentage of deaths will increase. Despite this healthcare spending in the U.K. has decreased since the 00s when demand for it is increasing.
> 
> All of this data suggests to me that a short-term crisis mindset is short sighted and we should instead be looking into long term planning to deal with the demands of geriatric healthcare. The crisis mindset is also damaging because panic can cause long term harm. Again to use a British example, we spent millions on a useless test and trace app which could have been put towards our hospitals. Carers are being sacked for refusing to vaccinate even though we already face a carer shortage which can also have fatal implications. And that’s not even touching on the issue of deaths caused by cancelled operations and treatment and the psychological harm the crisis mentality is doing to people.
> 
> On the article itself, it mentions the gloomy predictions of the UK government but as it happens they have massively overestimated the numbers of deaths every single time so far.
> 
> Also purely looking at the numbers in the ONS data, there were actually 1900 fewer deaths in the year 2020 than there were in 2018 ( the year of the ‘beast from the east’ cold snap which was not considered to be a national crisis incidentally) We also saw that despite winter being the time with the average highest number of deaths December saw fewer deaths than April (a lockdown month) of that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of deaths in the UK, including the cause of death from 2017 to 2020 - Office for National Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ons.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data is also interesting because it suggests some rather counter-intuitive things. So we can clearly see that Wales had a higher percentage of deaths despite it being a less densely populated area than England and despite it enduring a far harsher lockdown than England. It should also be added the average age of the Welsh is older at 42.4 than the U.K. average of 40.4 (but is that enough to significantly increase their morbidity rate? I can’t make that conclusion.) but it would suggest to me that assuming another lockdown or stricter rules will necessarily decrease deaths is erroneous.
> 
> TLDR we need to stop panicking because this is a fact of life now and people don’t make good decisions when they are terrified.


I couldn't agree more. We did everything the modelling suggested. Get vaxxed, stay home, close businesses and home school your kids. Our college kids here are still doing hybrid learning and as I'm told..may be back learning from home after the holidays because of this Omicron scare   Utter BS!! We are paying to have our kids learn online after 2 years and a vaxx requirement? Makes ZERO sense.


----------



## mzbaglady1

New California rules end distinction for vaccinated workers
					

Workplace regulators are poised on Thursday to extend California’s coronavirus pandemic regulations into next year with some revisions that business groups say could worsen the labor shortage.  The main change to the California Occupational Safety and Health Standards Board's revised temporary...




					www.aol.com
				



My expression after reading this fiasco.


----------



## charlottawill

jelliedfeels said:


> I think the issue is that this is being treated as a short term problem. To me, corona is a part of life now just like flu, pneumonia and UTIs which are all common diseases which are mild to most people but can be fatal to the elderly and the infirm. Even with our yearly flu vaccination many people still die of flu every year. Also diseases which are now eradicated in the west took decades, can still re-emerge & they were bacterial not viral.
> 
> Corona is also indicative of the larger problem we have in healthcare funding.
> 
> Almost every country in the world, and certainly the wealthier countries have an ageing population (and in many case a declining birth rate) Therefore it is only logical that while people are living longer and making healthier choices in general both the proportion of the population needing healthcare and the percentage of deaths will increase. Despite this healthcare spending in the U.K. has decreased since the 00s when demand for it is increasing.
> 
> All of this data suggests to me that a short-term crisis mindset is short sighted and we should instead be looking into long term planning to deal with the demands of geriatric healthcare. The crisis mindset is also damaging because panic can cause long term harm. Again to use a British example, we spent millions on a useless test and trace app which could have been put towards our hospitals. Carers are being sacked for refusing to vaccinate even though we already face a carer shortage which can also have fatal implications. And that’s not even touching on the issue of deaths caused by cancelled operations and treatment and the psychological harm the crisis mentality is doing to people.
> 
> On the article itself, it mentions the gloomy predictions of the UK government but as it happens they have massively overestimated the numbers of deaths every single time so far.
> 
> Also purely looking at the numbers in the ONS data, there were actually 1900 fewer deaths in the year 2020 than there were in 2018 ( the year of the ‘beast from the east’ cold snap which was not considered to be a national crisis incidentally) We also saw that despite winter being the time with the average highest number of deaths December saw fewer deaths than April (a lockdown month) of that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of deaths in the UK, including the cause of death from 2017 to 2020 - Office for National Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ons.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data is also interesting because it suggests some rather counter-intuitive things. So we can clearly see that Wales had a higher percentage of deaths despite it being a less densely populated area than England and despite it enduring a far harsher lockdown than England. It should also be added the average age of the Welsh is older at 42.4 than the U.K. average of 40.4 (but is that enough to significantly increase their morbidity rate? I can’t make that conclusion.) but it would suggest to me that assuming another lockdown or stricter rules will necessarily decrease deaths is erroneous.
> 
> TLDR we need to stop panicking because this is a fact of life now and people don’t make good decisions when they are terrified.


There's no reason to be terrified, as long as you take your information from credible medical authorities and follow their guidelines. It really shouldn't be that difficult, but humans are making it so by listening to idiots who uses the internet to spread misinformation.


----------



## charlottawill

whateve said:


> That's a bit harsh! I guess you believe drunk drivers that get into accidents should be denied medical care too?


Your straw man argument suggests to me that you are among the unvaccinated. And if an accident victim goes to the ER these days they may be turned away because so many hospitals are full of unvaccinated COVID patients. But I wish you good health.


----------



## whateve

charlottawill said:


> Your straw man argument suggests to me that you are among the unvaccinated. And if an accident victim goes to the ER these days they may be turned away because so many hospitals are full of unvaccinated COVID patients. But I wish you good health.


Don't make assumptions. I am fully vaccinated; got my booster the first day they were available. I believe in medicine. I support everyone's right to make their own decisions about what to put in their body. I do what I feel is right for me. I don't impose my beliefs on anyone else.

Lots of people make decisions that could endanger their health but they shouldn't be denied healthcare due to it. Can you imagine if health care systems refused to treat smokers for lung cancer since they knew the dangers yet continued to smoke? Or heavy drinkers who ended up with cirrhosis? Where would you draw the line? What about people who step off a curb without looking? Or coal miners with black lung?


----------



## jelliedfeels

charlottawill said:


> There's no reason to be terrified, as long as you take your information from credible medical authorities and follow their guidelines. It really shouldn't be that difficult, but humans are making it so by listening to idiots who uses the internet to spread misinformation.


I’m not really interested in debating whether people on Facebook are telling people to drink bleach because I think that’s the straw man of the problem. My concern is more that there are harmful side effects from the current handling of the Covid situation which are not only not addressing the issue of Covid in a productive way but are creating far more underreported problems in its wake. 
As TC1 rightly said there are many people, the vast majority in fact,  who have followed the advice to the letter find that the goal posts are constantly moving. At this point, I do not think it is unreasonable to question how good those models were and what end model we are actually working towards. We actually have a high vaccination rate here in the U.K. I remember this time last year the aim was that the elderly and the vulnerable would be double vaccinated. Now the end goal is the vaccination of the entirety of the viable population with six month boosters. Moreover, there are sources which are telling us the vaccination protects against omicron and sources which say it doesn’t. We also know that people die despite being vaccinated if their immune system is weak enough. 

While you may not be scared personally there are a variety of reasons why different people are concerned about the ongoing prioritisation of the ‘Covid crisis’ or at least this is the case in my own country:
1. Surgeries and clinics are still being cancelled 
2. People with chronic conditions are unable to get a doctor due to staff reallocation for vaccination drives
3. Children are being deprived of social contact in schools as they  are returning to online lessons.
4. Cases of domestic and child abuse are not being identified as in person contact is minimised. 
5. Asians, people unable to wear a mask and people who cough a lot for other reasons are being vilified as spreaders of disease
6. There is increased demand for foodbanks, homeless shelters and refuges and there is decreased capacity at the vast majority of them.  

None of these things can be resolved by the person simply following the expert advice and wearing a mask and getting vaccinated and boosted - they can only begin to be addressed by a return to normal functioning at full capacity and this is really my point. Also everything I’ve said is assuming the advice from different sources consistently agrees with each other which it doesn’t and is supported by the data which I would question whether it is.


----------



## charlottawill

jelliedfeels said:


> I’m not really interested in debating whether people on Facebook are telling people to drink bleach because I think that’s the straw man of the problem. My concern is more that there are harmful side effects from the current handling of the Covid situation which are not only not addressing the issue of Covid in a productive way but are creating far more underreported problems in its wake.
> As TC1 rightly said there are many people, the vast majority in fact,  who have followed the advice to the letter find that the goal posts are constantly moving. At this point, I do not think it is unreasonable to question how good those models were and what end model we are actually working towards. We actually have a high vaccination rate here in the U.K. I remember this time last year the aim was that the elderly and the vulnerable would be double vaccinated. Now the end goal is the vaccination of the entirety of the viable population with six month boosters. Moreover, there are sources which are telling us the vaccination protects against omicron and sources which say it doesn’t. We also know that people die despite being vaccinated if their immune system is weak enough.
> 
> While you may not be scared personally there are a variety of reasons why different people are concerned about the ongoing prioritisation of the ‘Covid crisis’ or at least this is the case in my own country:
> 1. Surgeries and clinics are still being cancelled
> 2. People with chronic conditions are unable to get a doctor due to staff reallocation for vaccination drives
> 3. Children are being deprived of social contact in schools as they  are returning to online lessons.
> 4. Cases of domestic and child abuse are not being identified as in person contact is minimised.
> 5. Asians, people unable to wear a mask and people who cough a lot for other reasons are being vilified as spreaders of disease
> 6. There is increased demand for foodbanks, homeless shelters and refuges and there is decreased capacity at the vast majority of them.
> 
> None of these things can be resolved by the person simply following the expert advice and wearing a mask and getting vaccinated and boosted - they can only begin to be addressed by a return to normal functioning at full capacity and this is really my point. Also everything I’ve said is assuming the advice from different sources consistently agrees with each other which it doesn’t and is supported by the data which I would question whether it is.


I don't disagree with you. We have a safe and effective vaccine that was produced in record time thanks to the hard work and dedication of scientists, yet so many people are afraid of it because of false information spread by people who generally don't know what they're talking about or have their own agenda. If more people had gotten vaccinated sooner we wouldn't be circling back to where we were this time last year and life could be getting back to "normal". But I get tired of people who have no background in science complaining about the ever changing and often conflicting information. The very nature of science is that it is constantly evolving. This is something I learned in eighth grade science class, but apparently millions didn't. What scientists know today is more than what they knew yesterday, but less than what they will know tomorrow. I say this as someone with a degree in biology, and it angers me to hear people with no scientific training trash people like Dr. Fauci who have devoted their lives to the greater good of mankind.


----------



## TC1

jelliedfeels said:


> I’m not really interested in debating whether people on Facebook are telling people to drink bleach because I think that’s the straw man of the problem. My concern is more that there are harmful side effects from the current handling of the Covid situation which are not only not addressing the issue of Covid in a productive way but are creating far more underreported problems in its wake.
> As TC1 rightly said there are many people, the vast majority in fact,  who have followed the advice to the letter find that the goal posts are constantly moving. At this point, I do not think it is unreasonable to question how good those models were and what end model we are actually working towards. We actually have a high vaccination rate here in the U.K. I remember this time last year the aim was that the elderly and the vulnerable would be double vaccinated. Now the end goal is the vaccination of the entirety of the viable population with six month boosters. Moreover, there are sources which are telling us the vaccination protects against omicron and sources which say it doesn’t. We also know that people die despite being vaccinated if their immune system is weak enough.
> 
> While you may not be scared personally there are a variety of reasons why different people are concerned about the ongoing prioritisation of the ‘Covid crisis’ or at least this is the case in my own country:
> 1. Surgeries and clinics are still being cancelled
> 2. People with chronic conditions are unable to get a doctor due to staff reallocation for vaccination drives
> 3. Children are being deprived of social contact in schools as they  are returning to online lessons.
> 4. Cases of domestic and child abuse are not being identified as in person contact is minimised.
> 5. Asians, people unable to wear a mask and people who cough a lot for other reasons are being vilified as spreaders of disease
> 6. There is increased demand for foodbanks, homeless shelters and refuges and there is decreased capacity at the vast majority of them.
> 
> None of these things can be resolved by the person simply following the expert advice and wearing a mask and getting vaccinated and boosted - they can only begin to be addressed by a return to normal functioning at full capacity and this is really my point. Also everything I’ve said is assuming the advice from different sources consistently agrees with each other which it doesn’t and is supported by the data which I would question whether it is.


We have 500,000 surgeries that were cancelled in the last 12 months. That sure doesn't make the news often, but the "potential" of another wave is in our ears non-stop. We (Canada) are over 80% vaxxed as well..and are still on this non-essential hamster wheel. It's exhausting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

charlottawill said:


> We have a safe and effective vaccine that was produced in record time thanks to the hard work and dedication of scientists, yet so many people are afraid of


Exactly! Still, it was produced in record time because the scientists had already been working on the mRNA technology for decades  prior to Covid. It was produced in record time because they already had the research behind them.








						The Long History of mRNA Vaccines | Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health
					

A look at how this vaccine technology has been in the works for decades.




					publichealth.jhu.edu
				




On a different note, my 2 kiddos just informed me that their friends are testing positive left and right. One of my kiddo's 5 friends were planning on traveling together,  but they ALL tested positive and all are currently asymptomatic and fully vaxxed.
My kiddo1 institution's covid positive cases have jumped from 50 to 200 cases per week, and the institution is making the booster a requirement now.
My kiddo2 has a friend who is a resident at a major metropolitan area hospital.  The friend said that many hospital staff members simply do NOT test in fear of positive asymptomatic results, because if that were the case,  the hospital would be extremely short staffed! So they simply mask up and work as long as they don't have symptoms. 
So needless to say, it seems like we definitely are not out of the woods yet. So if the fully vaxxed young people are getting covid, I feel for the unvaxxed people, especially the older and vulnerable group.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> that the goal posts are constantly moving.


It's unfortunate,  but that's science.  New scientific knowledge is always changing the goal posts, and that's just part of life.


----------



## charlottawill

Sunshine mama said:


> It's unfortunate,  but that's science.  New scientific knowledge is always changing the goal posts, and that's just part of life.


I wish more people understood that basic concept.


----------



## pursekitten

New variants are just commonplace. With new discoveries come adaptations to a new "normal".

Ex: I popped into my apt building's holiday gathering, but no one was masked in this tight, boardroom-sized room. Small toddlers and pre-schoolers everywhere. My hubby and I said our hellos, boxed our food, said our thank yous, and left. With omicron already in our state, and even masked ourselves, we just couldn't chill in that room.

Yet I felt SO BAD for leaving, ya'll.

My Before Times social conditioning is constantly fighting with my need to prevent being a COVID carrier even double-vaxxed and boosted. Those poor kids. My anxiety is just spiking left and right these days.


----------



## RT1

pursekitten said:


> New variants are just commonplace. With new discoveries come adaptations to a new "normal".
> 
> Ex: I popped into my apt building's holiday gathering, but no one was masked in this tight, boardroom-sized room. Small toddlers and pre-schoolers everywhere. My hubby and I said our hellos, boxed our food, said our thank yous, and left. With omicron already in our state, and even masked ourselves, we just couldn't chill in that room.
> 
> Yet I felt SO BAD for leaving, ya'll.
> 
> My Before Times social conditioning is constantly fighting with my need to prevent being a COVID carrier even double-vaxxed and boosted. Those poor kids. My anxiety is just spiking left and right these days.



Hopefully without pissing anyone here  off, I’d like to ask a question.

You just remarked that you are “double-vaxxed AND have had your booster.”   Yet, your anxiety level is “spiking!”

Is this because the vax is ineffective at preventing a person from getting the virus or because the vax doesn’t protect a person from spreading the virus?

You seem to have jumped through all the hoops and followed the science, yet you are still anxious and afraid!
Why is that?

I’m certainly not trying to offend anyone, just trying to understand your anxiety and fear.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pursekitten

RT1 said:


> Hopefully without pissing anyone here  off, I’d like to ask a question.
> 
> You just remarked that you are “double-vaxxed AND have had your booster.”   Yet, your anxiety level is “spiking!”
> 
> Is this because the vax is ineffective at preventing a person from getting the virus or because the vax doesn’t protect a person from spreading the virus?
> 
> You seem to have jumped through all the hoops and followed the science, yet you are still anxious and afraid!
> Why is that?
> 
> I’m certainly not trying to offend anyone, just trying to understand your anxiety and fear.



My anxiety predates the pandemic and I was always opposed to large indoor crowds in small spaces.  Now that means being in a high-transmission area. 

Doing everything "right" doesn't give me or anyone else immunity, so I understand the likelihood of transmission is low but the chances are not zero. That's just how vaccines work; they just cover known variants. 

I can only focus on doing my part, but convincing myself that's enough is another story. That's anxiety.


----------



## jellyv

RT1 said:


> You just remarked that you are “double-vaxxed AND have had your booster.”   Yet, your anxiety level is “spiking!”
> 
> Is this because the vax is ineffective at preventing a person from getting the virus or because the vax doesn’t protect a person from spreading the virus?
> 
> You seem to have jumped through all the hoops and followed the science, yet you are still anxious and afraid!
> Why is that?


I'm not the person you're asking, but I feel similarly, and so let me answer. It's so obvious to me that it's surprising someone needs to raise the q, but clearly many people think only about the sole-individual level.  This is not about that.

As follows: though vaccinated,  breakthrough is possible; though vaccinated, _asymptomatic _breakthough is possible; despite being vaxxed, a breakthough can _transmit _the virus. That last part is the big one. My personal survivability is well established, but I and no doubt many others have someone close who's immunocompromised or too young for the vaccines. So, despite being vaxxed and boosted, I could, in the event of an asymptomatic breakthrough case, harm people in my world I love and wish to keep safe. Stressful.


----------



## RT1

jellyv said:


> I'm not the person you're asking, but I feel similarly, and so let me answer. It's so obvious to me that it's surprising someone needs to raise the q, but clearly many people think only about the sole-individual level.  This is not about that.
> 
> As follows: though vaccinated,  breakthrough is possible; though vaccinated, _asymptomatic _breakthough is possible; despite being vaxxed, a breakthough can _transmit _the virus. That last part is the big one. My personal survivability is well established, but I and no doubt many others have someone close who's immunocompromised or too young for the vaccines. So, despite being vaxxed and boosted, I could, in the event of an asymptomatic breakthrough case, harm people in my world I love and wish to keep safe. Stressful.



I apologize for being “that person” who needs an explanation for something so obvious to you.

Perhaps, I’m either not as educated as you seem to be, or I don’t seem to grasp the crux of the situation as easily as you have done.

So, you’re saying that if you are “double-vaxed, plus booster shot,” you are still at risk for getting the virus?   And, with a breakthrough you can still pass the virus onto other vaxxed and unvaxxed people you come into close contact with?

So, just how much protection do you think your double vax, plus booster has provided you if you are still able to come down with the Corona virus?

To me, it appears that you are at as much risk of getting the virus as an unvaccinated person is….or am I wrong?

I agree this is indeed a stressful situation for a lot of people.


----------



## jellyv

RT1 said:


> To me, it appears that you are at as much risk of getting the virus as an unvaccinated person is….or am I wrong?


This info is readily, almost unavoidably available in print and online. Charts and graphs globally, locally, by state, county, province, you name it, demonstrating who is getting it and--most importantly--who is filling up hospitals and dying. Guess which group that is.
"Risk" is not one thing only in a pandemic. It's not only who gets it but the outcome. Who gets to have a wedding anniversary next month vs. who goes to the morgue. Vax status tell the story.

In the US, e.g.








						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov
				











						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sunshine mama said:


> It's unfortunate,  but that's science.  New scientific knowledge is always changing the goal posts, and that's just part of life.





charlottawill said:


> I wish more people understood that basic concept.


I think you are misinterpreting what I am saying. I am not saying that I do not understand that scientific knowledge can change. I think a lot of people get that. 

This is also treating the science like it were a monolith body with one conclusion however this is not the case. The other significant problem is that while a scientific body can come up with advice it is the government or state’s decision how this information is implemented and there is great variety among this. 

However, to me the most significant issue is that medicine is not purely a scientific doctrine it is also an ethical one and this is really my ultimate point. To me, while there may be proof that mask wearing, limiting other medical interventions and prior using Covid and social distancing prevent deaths (and I would argue that there is evidence to dispute this.) I question whether the psychological toll,  the risk to the health of other patients and the excess death for reasons other than Covid are ethically justifiable against the argument that these steps have prevented Covid deaths.

Now as to the idea of compulsory vaccination, I do consider this to be clearly completely unethical. We need to accept that freedom is not always easy but we must be ready to face danger to live in a free society.  This is not a new problem, there are actually periodic localised TB outbreaks in the U.K. and the transmission of this disease is strongly linked with being of a certain background. In recognised areas people can still choose to be vaccinated against TB but people of the background with the highest incidence of TB infection are amongst the least likely to get vaccinated. It is nonetheless recognised as clearly wrong to try and compel people into TB vaccination even given the risks of an outbreak.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> That's a bit harsh! I guess you believe drunk drivers that get into accidents should be denied medical care too?


I know what you’re trying to say. The difference is that a drunk driver, once at the hospital, isn’t contagious to the staff.


----------



## essiedub

RT1 said:


> I apologize for being “that person” who needs an explanation for something so obvious to you.
> 
> Perhaps, I’m either not as educated as you seem to be, or I don’t seem to grasp the crux of the situation as easily as you have done.
> 
> So, you’re saying that if you are “double-vaxed, plus booster shot,” you are still at risk for getting the virus?   And, with a breakthrough you can still pass the virus onto other vaxxed and unvaxxed people you come into close contact with?
> 
> So, just how much protection do you think your double vax, plus booster has provided you if you are still able to come down with the Corona virus?
> 
> To me, it appears that you are at as much risk of getting the virus as an unvaccinated person is….or am I wrong?
> 
> I agree this is indeed a stressful situation for a lot of people.


 
Yes you are correct.  Being vaccinated does Not guarantee that you will not catch the virus.
If you do catch the virus, having been vaccinated, you most likely will Not be hospitalized and most likely will not die. The vaccine greatly reduces the virus symptoms and effects...but you are still susceptible and contagious..hence the masking.  And yes, despite being fully vaccinated, I am paranoid. I am definitely more worried about Covid than those people who refuse the vaccine.  I desperately do Not want to catch Covid because of the long term health implications, like cognitive decline and brain fog.


----------



## Chagall

I have gotten flu shots yearly for about a decade. One year after getting the shot I was infected by the flu. Nine years I sailed through without even getting a cold. Pretty good odds! COVID has devastated the globe. Kids are given certain vaccinations as a matter of course, and they work. It’s a simple no brainer, get the frigging shots. If we need boosters yearly, well that’s the new reality. The government should be organized and prepare for future vaccines that will be needed (maybe yearly) rather than flapping around and bumping into these situations with little preparedness. Two years in a row right before Christmas the populace is thrown into a panic. Now our vet is back to curb side only and the Apple store in our city has closed down, and more will follow I am sure. What if this fizzles out and comes to nothing much. We will have severely limited what people are able to do for a second Xmas in a year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> I think you are misinterpreting what I am saying. I am not saying that I do not understand that scientific knowledge can change. I think a lot of people get that.
> 
> This is also treating the science like it were a monolith body with one conclusion however this is not the case. The other significant problem is that while a scientific body can come up with advice it is the government or state’s decision how this information is implemented and there is great variety among this.
> 
> However, to me the most significant issue is that medicine is not purely a scientific doctrine it is also an ethical one and this is really my ultimate point. To me, while there may be proof that mask wearing, limiting other medical interventions and prior using Covid and social distancing prevent deaths (and I would argue that there is evidence to dispute this.) I question whether the psychological toll,  the risk to the health of other patients and the excess death for reasons other than Covid are ethically justifiable against the argument that these steps have prevented Covid deaths.
> 
> Now as to the idea of compulsory vaccination, I do consider this to be clearly completely unethical. We need to accept that freedom is not always easy but we must be ready to face danger to live in a free society.  This is not a new problem, there are actually periodic localised TB outbreaks in the U.K. and the transmission of this disease is strongly linked with being of a certain background. In recognised areas people can still choose to be vaccinated against TB but people of the background with the highest incidence of TB infection are amongst the least likely to get vaccinated. It is nonetheless recognised as clearly wrong to try and compel people into TB vaccination even given the risks of an outbreak.


I personally get everything you said and agree with your sentiments. 
My post was simply putting an exclamation point to your thought.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pursekitten said:


> My anxiety predates the pandemic and I was always opposed to large indoor crowds in small spaces.  Now that means being in a high-transmission area.
> 
> Doing everything "right" doesn't give me or anyone else immunity, so I understand the likelihood of transmission is low but the chances are not zero. That's just how vaccines work; they just cover known variants.
> 
> I can only focus on doing my part, but convincing myself that's enough is another story. That's anxiety.


Regarding transmission,  my mom is severely immuno compromised.  Before the pandemic,  she would wear a mask for attending public functions, and she said she felt awkward because people were giving her awkward vibes.
She told me that one day when she forgot to wear her mask,  she saw her coughing friend's spit fly to her face.  She felt grossed out about it,  and lo and behold,  she  was sick afterwards.
So my mom now appreciates the fact that she doesn't stick out like a sore thumb wearing a mask.
My mom goes to the hospital at least once a month,  sometimes even weekly to get blood transfusions, white blood cell increasing iv, and a whole concoction of medication.  She and my dad are 3 x vaxxed, and they are in and out of the hospital like it's their house.  They live in a southern state where everything is open for business,  and the governor thinks there's no pandemic.
I honestly think the 3 x vaxx, along with her flu shots,  and all the other concoctions have lengthened her life and given her a better quality of life.
She even at one time participated in a chemo trial that lasted for about 3 years until it didn't help her anymore.  Before the trial,  I was very skeptical of big pharma. I still am,  but because of big pharma and the trial(after she had  exhausted all existing chemo,  surgery, and radiation), she was able to survive. At that time her choice was either hospice or the trial.
So I get your anxiety.  Science still needs to learn more about immunology,  but the body is  stronger and more resilient than we think.  I also attribute my mom's survival to her attitude.  After the initial 3 to 6 months prediction, she has been living daily thinking she can die at anytime. And she lives fearlessly.
Right now, she is a 10 year stage 4 ovarian cancer survivor, and she is 85.
Be fearless my friend,  but be vigilant.


----------



## Chagall

There is a lots of talk about the rights of people not to be vacinated. What about the rights of the people who lost everything because of this pandemic. People who lost their businesses, had to shut down retail stores and restaurants, lost their homes and jobs (or even their lives). What about the kids kept out of school for so long. Vaccines are our best defence against this. Why are the rights of these people not as important as the anti vaccers?


----------



## jellyv

jelliedfeels said:


> However, to me the most significant issue is that medicine is not purely a scientific doctrine *it is also an ethical one* and this is really my ultimate point.
> 
> Now as to the idea of compulsory vaccination, I do consider this to be clearly completely unethical. [snip] *It is nonetheless recognised as clearly wrong to try and compel people into TB vaccination even given the risks of an outbreak.*



In public health, ethics embraces the common good, in balance with personal rights.  But the common good has a hard time being sold to a public skeptical of trusting institutions and invested in self-absorption as the chief, even singular, ethic. Surprise, a perfect environment for disaster in public health.

To your point about compelling, what a strange notion that it's wrong to compel vaccines: where  have you been since the early 20th century? Public institutions compel vaccines, so it's a well accepted norm (far from "clearly wrong") in modern d e mocr atic (I have to break it up to avoid being bleeped) societies. You can't be in the armed services without a battery of compulsory vaccinations, and children must be vaccinated to attend public schools. Heck, kennels won't accept your pets without proof of vaccination. Those who argue for a carve out for a deadly virus are being ethically and logically inconsistent, at the least.


----------



## maris.crane

whateve said:


> Lots of people make decisions that could endanger their health but they shouldn't be denied healthcare due to it. Can you imagine if health care systems* refused to treat smokers for lung cancer since they knew the dangers yet continued to smoke? Or heavy drinkers who ended up with cirrhosis?* Where would you draw the line? What about people who step off a curb without looking? *Or coal miners with black lung?*



The health care system kind of already... does (I guess I can't speak for health care in all countries.) There are doctors who won't give you a Gastric Bypass before you've proven you can lose some weight on your own; or refuse to do knee/hip replacement if you're severely obese because it's not like you can do an infinite number of replacements to the joints.

I'd argue the cirrhosis one is a similar case - I don't think you should be top of the list for a liver transplant above say, a child stuck in an ICU if your name is Keith Richards and you've spent your life abusing your body. I don't think it's out of line to tell an alcoholic they should have gone through the rehab and mandatory AA before a doctor does a transplant, either.

This is no different. Especially if you're in a country where health care is publicly funded, and you choose to betray that public trust by refusing to get vaxxed for some BS reason like Q or microchips or the risk of gigantic testicles. 

I don't think we should be callous and say the unvaxxed deserve to be turned away but if there is only one ICU bed available... and you have some Q-Bot and someone immunocompromised, who *did *get the jab... I think the jabbed one should be moved into bed first.


----------



## Lux.

I heard from my mother who had cirrhosis (and later died from alcoholism) that alcoholics are not front of the line for transplants.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lux. said:


> I heard from my mother who had cirrhosis (and later died from alcoholism) that alcoholics are not front of the line for transplants.



Those who continue to use drugs/alcohol are not at the front of the line for transplants for sure.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## RT1

jellyv said:


> In public health, ethics embraces the common good, in balance with personal rights.  But the common good has a hard time being sold to a public skeptical of trusting institutions and invested in self-absorption as the chief, even singular, ethic. Surprise, a perfect environment for disaster in public health.
> 
> To your point about compelling, what a strange notion that it's wrong to compel vaccines: where  have you been since the early 20th century? Public institutions compel vaccines, so it's a well accepted norm (far from "clearly wrong") in modern d e mocr atic (I have to break it up to avoid being bleeped) societies. You can't be in the armed services without a battery of compulsory vaccinations, and children must be vaccinated to attend public schools. Heck, kennels won't accept your pets without proof of vaccination. Those who argue for a carve out for a deadly virus are being ethically and logically inconsistent, at the least.



Let ask a few more questions after I make my comments on “public health” and “trust in public health agencies and institutions.”

What part of the public health agencies and institutions actions in the past two years has inspired any trust in the efficiency and efficacy of those organizations?

What part in our “leadership” has inspired public trust?

Everyone of them has lied, obfuscated the truth to their advantage, and vacillated on every bit of advice they have provided to the people entrusted to their protection.

Does this inspire public trust?

Does the fact that the FDA is asking for 75 years to release its data set on the medications it so hurriedly rushed through approval inspire public trust?

What part of “logic” states it is logical to lie about facts, statistics, and withhold information?

Let me set the record straight here.
I am not opposed to vaccinations.
I have received all my required immunizations, up to and, including the shingles vaccination.

I am, however, opposed to forcing a person to receive a vax when they are consciously opposed to getting it.

A person should not be denied their livelihood or freedom for refusing a shot, or shots.

They also should not be denied access to healthcare or insurance as some of the people have posted.

I’ll use an example or two.
What about the morbidly obese or the people who choose to smoke or drink?
Should they also be denied employment or healthcare since they do not appear to care about their individual health?

This entire issue has drawn an incredible line in the sand and division within our country.

The people who are pro-vax have spoken and wished harm and penalties on the people who decide that they wish to remain un-vaxed, while I have not heard the anti-vax people wish harm or penalties on the pro-vax citizens.

I’m terribly sorry that some of you have lost friends and loved ones to this virus, but we as a people should try to work for an amicable solution to this issue and not denigrate or even wish harm on people for exercising their God given rights.

I know this post may inspire some of you to anger or possibly have my post edited or removed, but honestly, some of the responses here have been horribly wrong and malicious.

To wish harm or financial ruin on others just because they make a decision you don’t approve of is patently wrong.

If those of you who have received the shots and boosters don’t believe that you are immunized sufficiently to resume normal life, I really feel badly for you.

There are lots of people nowadays enjoying life and its blessings instead of hiding in their homes or cowering in fear of something they have no control over.


----------



## Lux.

LavenderIce said:


> Those who continue to use drugs/alcohol are not at the front of the line for transplants for sure.


Oh, yes. That makes sense.


----------



## maris.crane

RT1 said:


> The people who are pro-vax have spoken and wished harm and penalties on the people who decide that they wish to remain un-vaxed, *while I have not heard the anti-vax people wish harm or penalties on the pro-vax citizens.*



Obviously, the loudest do not represent all but there have been instances of anti-mask/anti-vax types verbally assaulting retail staff during marches, going on Twitter to rally protests outside small businesses and restos to prevent patrons going in, spitting in people's faces or trying to physically block older teenagers/young adults from getting the shots at clinics. I don't think all the anti-vaxxers are necessarily a peaceful bunch.

(And I'd argue all those things are wishing harm and penalties on the pro-vaccinated).


----------



## TC1

Testing rates are really high for this virus. If you compare the amount of positive test results to overall testing, it's crazy. I hear of people going for testing once a week, even when vaxxed and boosted. This sort of paranoia of "what if I have it" is mind boggling to me. 
Can you imagine if we were all tested at this rate for any other virus? Lord a mercy the things they would find wrong with all of us. 
Currently in Canada only 1% of cases are "severe" ..yet, things are shutting down, kids are being sent home from school, you need a vaxx pass to go anywhere other than the grocery store. Folks, this plan is not working. 
My child has put off university for over a year, due to it being online..so she's just sitting at home..not being productive like she wants. Her mental health is suffering, big time.


----------



## jelliedfeels

jellyv said:


> In public health, ethics embraces the common good, in balance with personal rights.  But the common good has a hard time being sold to a public skeptical of trusting institutions and invested in self-absorption as the chief, even singular, ethic. Surprise, a perfect environment for disaster in public health.
> 
> To your point about compelling, what a strange notion that it's wrong to compel vaccines: where  have you been since the early 20th century? Public institutions compel vaccines, so it's a well accepted norm (far from "clearly wrong") in modern d e mocr atic (I have to break it up to avoid being bleeped) societies. You can't be in the armed services without a battery of compulsory vaccinations, and children must be vaccinated to attend public schools. Heck, kennels won't accept your pets without proof of vaccination. Those who argue for a carve out for a deadly virus are being ethically and logically inconsistent, at the least.


(Thinking about it, I suppose there are important differences in how our systems are implemented given we have state healthcare and your own system will have some differences - how does it work? Do health insurers pay for vaccines? Is it state funded?)

I don’t know anything about the armed forces or kennels but you do not have to provide proof of vaccinations to attend schools in my own country.
We have a great childhood vaccination programme which I am very grateful for and have great vaccination rates for Covid, all these things are positives but it is a person’s right to choose for themselves or for their children.

For the record, this concept is not limited to vaccines but rather that is the individual’s right to decide what medical care they do or do not receive. Now of course, the decision the person reaches may not be in their best interests or even other people’s but in my opinion it is their decision to make.

It’s funny as I think the weak point of my own argument is you could argue that social and travel restrictions are not significant enough limitations to argue that a person is being forced to do something.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> There is a lots of talk about the rights of people not to be vacinated. What about the rights of the people who lost everything because of this pandemic. People who lost their businesses, had to shut down retail stores and restaurants, lost their homes and jobs (or even their lives). What about the kids kept out of school for so long. Vaccines are our best defence against this. Why are the rights of these people not as important as the anti vaccers?


What about people who lost their lives ????? Far more important than businesses jobs and money!! People have lost things before -entire sections of people the world over - they dust themselves down start over again and work their butts off - they don’t whinge!!!


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> What about people who lost their lives ????? Far more important than businesses jobs and money!! People have lost things before -entire sections of people the world over - they dust themselves down start over again and work their butts off - they don’t whinge!!!


If you read carefully you will see I said that exactly in brackets in my post!


----------



## jelliedfeels

TC1 said:


> Testing rates are really high for this virus. If you compare the amount of positive test results to overall testing, it's crazy. I hear of people going for testing once a week, even when vaxxed and boosted. This sort of paranoia of "what if I have it" is mind boggling to me.
> Can you imagine if we were all tested at this rate for any other virus? Lord a mercy the things they would find wrong with all of us.
> Currently in Canada only 1% of cases are "severe" ..yet, things are shutting down, kids are being sent home from school, you need a vaxx pass to go anywhere other than the grocery store. Folks, this plan is not working.
> My child has put off university for over a year, due to it being online..so she's just sitting at home..not being productive like she wants. Her mental health is suffering, big time.


I’m sorry to hear that your daughter is struggling. It is so annoying that the g***ment cannot see that these knee jerk reactions have far reaching consequences.

I have a friend who is very healthy and who only found out they even had it at some point when they got bloodwork for something else. This person is now scared of the _milder_ omicron variant. I honestly think the paranoia and uncertainty is a far more dangerous condition for the vast majority of people than disease 




Chagall said:


> There is a lots of talk about the rights of people not to be vacinated. What about the rights of the people who lost everything because of this pandemic. People who lost their businesses, had to shut down retail stores and restaurants, lost their homes and jobs (or even their lives). What about the kids kept out of school for so long. Vaccines are our best defence against this. Why are the rights of these people not as important as the anti vaccers?


I hate to be pedantic but while all of these situations are regrettable they are not a matter of rights.  you do not have a right to a financially viable business, or a particular home and your rights are not actually violated if you die because any treatment you receive is ineffective if it was appropriate treatment that you consented to. 
Children do have a right to an education but the argument would be they are being educated with alternative provision. You do have the right to determine what other people do to your body in terms of medical intervention.

This is not to say none of these situations matter, of course they do, and in fact my own argument would be that the current wisdom of treating Covid as the number 1 issue and crisis and needing of emergency measures is failing these people and going to plunge further people into these dire scenarios.


----------



## Chagall

jelliedfeels said:


> (Thinking about it, I suppose there are important differences in how our systems are implemented given we have state healthcare and your own system will have some differences - how does it work? Do health insurers pay for vaccines? Is it state funded?)
> 
> I don’t know anything about the armed forces or kennels but you do not have to provide proof of vaccinations to attend schools in my own country.
> We have a great childhood vaccination programme which I am very grateful for and have great vaccination rates for Covid, all these things are positives but it is a person’s right to choose for themselves or for their children.
> 
> For the record, this concept is not limited to vaccines but rather that is the individual’s right to decide what medical care they do or do not receive. Now of course, the decision the person reaches may not be in their best interests or even other people’s but in my opinion it is their decision to make.
> 
> It’s funny as I think the weak point of my own argument is you could argue that social and travel restrictions are not significant enough limitations to argue that a person is being forced to do something.


Although it is in the best interests of peoples health, I don’t consider this to be strictly a health issue. When your decision affects other people, their health, livelihood, and everything else in the world, then it goes beyond that. This is a world wide Pandemic FGS. Quibbling about whether mandatory vaccines are ethical is fiddling while Rome burns.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MY FANTASY: 
Can't we just try it and rule it out if it doesn't work?
Everyone get vaxxed + wear masks + be reasonable with social distancing. 
And if this doesn't work, then we can go back to the wild wild west and do whatever we want! Free for all.
One can fantasize,  cannot one?


----------



## Limetka

TC1 said:


> Testing rates are really high for this virus. If you compare the amount of positive test results to overall testing, it's crazy. I hear of people going for testing once a week, even when vaxxed and boosted. This sort of paranoia of "what if I have it" is mind boggling to me.
> Can you imagine if we were all tested at this rate for any other virus? Lord a mercy the things they would find wrong with all of us.
> Currently in Canada only 1% of cases are "severe" ..yet, things are shutting down, kids are being sent home from school, you need a vaxx pass to go anywhere other than the grocery store. Folks, this plan is not working.



What’s the positivity rate there? In my country, it’s 22%.


----------



## annanas

jelliedfeels said:


> People seem to forget we have lived with both pandemic and endemic diseases throughout our lives. Imagine if they tried to socially exclude all HIV positive people because they are a ‘danger to others’?



Wow . Have people forgotten how those with HIV were treated for decades? Never mind the wildly different mode and risk of transmission, or how long people have been literally dying for an HIV vaccine. I'm sorry but this is just plain offensive.


----------



## pursekitten

Sunshine mama said:


> Regarding transmission,  my mom is severely immuno compromised.  Before the pandemic,  she would wear a mask for attending public functions, and she said she felt awkward because people were giving her awkward vibes.
> She told me that one day when she forgot to wear her mask,  she saw her coughing friend's spit fly to her face.  She felt grossed out about it,  and lo and behold,  she  was sick afterwards.
> So my mom now appreciates the fact that she doesn't stick out like a sore thumb wearing a mask.
> My mom goes to the hospital at least once a month,  sometimes even weekly to get blood transfusions, white blood cell increasing iv, and a whole concoction of medication.  She and my dad are 3 x vaxxed, and they are in and out of the hospital like it's their house.  They live in a southern state where everything is open for business,  and the governor thinks there's no pandemic.
> I honestly think the 3 x vaxx, along with her flu shots,  and all the other concoctions have lengthened her life and given her a better quality of life.
> She even at one time participated in a chemo trial that lasted for about 3 years until it didn't help her anymore.  Before the trial,  I was very skeptical of big pharma. I still am,  but because of big pharma and the trial(after she had  exhausted all existing chemo,  surgery, and radiation), she was able to survive. At that time her choice was either hospice or the trial.
> So I get your anxiety.  Science still needs to learn more about immunology,  but the body is  stronger and more resilient than we think.  I also attribute my mom's survival to her attitude.  After the initial 3 to 6 months prediction, she has been living daily thinking she can die at anytime. And she lives fearlessly.
> Right now, she is a 10 year stage 4 ovarian cancer survivor, and she is 85.
> Be fearless my friend,  but be vigilant.



Your mom is next level amazing! Powerfully written, and thank you.

"Be fearless my friend, but be vigilant" will be add to me centering mantras.





TC1 said:


> Testing rates are really high for this virus. If you compare the amount of positive test results to overall testing, it's crazy. I hear of people going for testing once a week, even when vaxxed and boosted. This sort of paranoia of "what if I have it" is mind boggling to me.
> Can you imagine if we were all tested at this rate for any other virus? Lord a mercy the things they would find wrong with all of us.
> Currently in Canada only 1% of cases are "severe" ..yet, things are shutting down, kids are being sent home from school, you need a vaxx pass to go anywhere other than the grocery store. Folks, this plan is not working.
> My child has put off university for over a year, due to it being online..so she's just sitting at home..not being productive like she wants. Her mental health is suffering, big time.



I'm sorry for what your daughter's going through. Even though I commuted to uni, not having the option to easily move out and embark on that journey is rough. In my fam, mental health was something to keep to ourselves and power through b/c rise-and-grind took precedent unfortunately—too much generational debt to stop and take a breath. You sound like a such a big-hearted, caring parent and she's lucky to have you on her side.

Everyone's going through something and grasping for something they have control over.

Testing over and over again is prob some peoples' defense mechanism. Altho, there are a lot of jobs that require weekly testing (at minimum) these days too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Small update on my dad’s health. He had all 3 tests done and we visited his GP today. She is recommending for him go to the cardiac surgeon. His heart looked good in all of the tests, as well as his other organs visible in the PET test. However the PET test showed two areas of concern it’s basically a fancy cat-scan and anything that lights up is a area of concern because it means that there’s either an infection or something worse. One area that was lit up was his right jaw (he’s still healing from oral surgery from having a tooth removed) so that’s not really a problem but clearly must still have infection in the area. The other area that was lit up was the mass in his chest. So the cardiac surgeon will determine what our next step will be, and may need to do a biopsy. Unfortunately we weren’t able to get a hold of them to schedule a appointment yet. When they called back they left a message saying that they are changing the scheduling staff and they may not have coverage until the end of the month. So no idea of when we’ll be able to get in for a appointment yet. My dad told me before we went to see his GP that if they want to do a biopsy he’s not going to do it because he doesn’t want to take that kind of time off of work. I told him if they tell him he needs one he has to get it because we don’t know what he’s dealing with without it. His GP stressed to him if that’s what the cardiac surgeon thinks needs to be done he has to do it. Hopefully the time in between the appointments will not cause him to go against what both his doctor and I are telling him.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sunshine mama said:


> MY FANTASY:
> Can't we just try it and rule it out if it doesn't work?
> Everyone get vaxxed + wear masks + be reasonable with social distancing.
> And if this doesn't work, then we can go back to the wild wild west and do whatever we want! Free for all.
> One can fantasize,  cannot one?


Ok, here is a reasonable question, how would we determine whether the measures suggested have worked and this is over? Or not?https://www.bmj.com/content/375/bmj-2021-068094

People all over the world have compromised their work, their children’s education and their physical and mental health for 2 years now so I think it is a bit disingenuous to act like there has not been mass cooperation in this.


annanas said:


> Wow . Have people forgotten how those with HIV were treated for decades? Never mind the wildly different mode and risk of transmission, or how long people have been literally dying for an HIV vaccine. I'm sorry but this is just plain offensive.


I think you are missing the significance of my analogy. My point was that deadly worldwide diseases have been around throughout history and HIV/AIDS is a well-publicised example from our lifetime. My other reason for why I chose to reference HIV over flu is precisely because HIV has had a taboo flu has never held despite being responsible for more annual deaths AND easier to spread.  As you say, people have been socially villified for their status but to my knowledge in my own country and others have never demanded people prove they are HIV negative to attend nightclubs or go shopping or go abroad which is precisely what is happening all over the world with Covid. Nor has there been any attempt for governments to track the daily interactions of  HIV positive individuals (and if there has been attempts of either of these then they are morally wrong as is the attempt to do the same for Covid.)

The anxiety in wider society is also very similar, many people were afraid to touch AIDS Patients for fear of getting it while now many people are also avoiding social contact even with people who have already tested negative and been vaccinated. To me, it seems clear that these anxieties are excessive and ultimately damaging to the mental health of everyone involved.

Then there is also the gossip aspect that strikes me as a sinister similarity.    I’m sure many of us have heard rumours about ‘superspreader’ parties or people purposefully going out to spread  Covid. These do bear similarity to the scaremongering that HIV was being transmitted by orgies or by addicts throwing their dirty needles into playgrounds. Incidents of harassment relating to this disease have been reported on all sides of this issue for various reasons arising from Covid.

Covid and HIV/AIDS are not similar conditions medically that is certain. Covid is far closer to flu but I chose HIV/AIDS over flu precisely because I have never seen flu even swine flu spark the sustained global panic and social division both Covid and HIV have and I also believe in both of these cases the fear of catching the disease is far in excess of the risk of catching it and also in the case of Covid far in excess of the actual damage the disease poses to the vast majority of people (while I think flu poses a similar level of acute danger to certain groups I think our handling and prioritising of flu cases is far better in view of its low risk to the general population.)

Stigmatising any disease is wrong and ultimately destructive. I hope that further elucidation has demonstrated to you that I am not trying to minimise the suffering HIV/AIDS has caused but rather that our society is not learning the lessons we should have learnt from their  suffering. 

Add on- a significant difference between HIV and Covid that just occurred to me is that in the beginning we had no idea how HIV was spread whereas we have always known the basics of how Covid works.  Despite the uncertainty with HIV there was no attempt to instil a lockdown or enforce social distancing or mask or glove wearing even amongst identified high-risk groups. So in that sense the level of control disease prevention has exerted over people during Covid is far in excess of the response to HIV/AIDS.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Limetka

jelliedfeels said:


> Ok, here is a reasonable question, how would we determine whether the measures suggested have worked and this is over? Or not?https://www.bmj.com/content/375/bmj-2021-068094
> 
> People all over the world have compromised their work, their children’s education and their physical and mental health for 2 years now so I think it is a bit disingenuous to act like there has not been mass cooperation in this.
> 
> I think you are missing the significance of my analogy. My point was that deadly worldwide diseases have been around throughout history and HIV/AIDS is a well-publicised example from our lifetime. My other reason for why I chose to reference HIV over flu is precisely because HIV has had a taboo flu has never held despite being responsible for more annual deaths AND easier to spread.  As you say, people have been socially villified for their status but to my knowledge in my own country and others have never demanded people prove they are HIV negative to attend nightclubs or go shopping or go abroad which is precisely what is happening all over the world with Covid. Nor has there been any attempt for governments to track the daily interactions of  HIV positive individuals (and if there has been attempts of either of these then they are morally wrong as is the attempt to do the same for Covid.)
> 
> The anxiety in wider society is also very similar, many people were afraid to touch AIDS Patients for fear of getting it while now many people are also avoiding social contact even with people who have already tested negative and been vaccinated. To me, it seems clear that these anxieties are excessive and ultimately damaging to the mental health of everyone involved.
> 
> Then there is also the gossip aspect that strikes me as a sinister similarity.    I’m sure many of us have heard rumours about ‘superspreader’ parties or people purposefully going out to spread  Covid. These do bear similarity to the scaremongering that HIV was being transmitted by orgies or by addicts throwing their dirty needles into playgrounds. Incidents of harassment relating to this disease have been reported on all sides of this issue for various reasons arising from Covid.
> 
> Covid and HIV/AIDS are not similar conditions medically that is certain. Covid is far closer to flu but I chose HIV/AIDS over flu precisely because I have never seen flu even swine flu spark the sustained global panic and social division both Covid and HIV have and I also believe in both of these cases the fear of catching the disease is far in excess of the risk of catching it and also in the case of Covid far in excess of the actual damage the disease poses to the vast majority of people (while I think flu poses a similar level of acute danger to certain groups I think our handling and prioritising of flu cases is far better in view of its low risk to the general population.)
> 
> Stigmatising any disease is wrong and ultimately destructive. I hope that further elucidation has demonstrated to you that I am not trying to minimise the suffering HIV/AIDS has caused but rather that our society is not learning the lessons we should have learnt from their  suffering.
> 
> Add on- a significant difference between HIV and Covid that just occurred to me is that in the beginning we had no idea how HIV was spread whereas we have always known the basics of how Covid works.  Despite the uncertainty with HIV there was no attempt to instil a lockdown or enforce social distancing or mask or glove wearing even amongst identified high-risk groups. So in that sense the level of control disease prevention has exerted over people during Covid is far in excess of the response to HIV/AIDS.



With all due respect, I feel like all you’re doing here is tying yourself into knots trying to justify an off-base analogy. 

While I’m here though, a few more things. From January 2020 to July 2021, there were 97,000+ excess deaths in England and Wales. Mortality displacement cannot significantly account for this number. There is no evidence of mortality displacement for under 65s and yet there is excess mortality for this age group also. 

I was “compelled” to have the TB vaccine. Without it, I would not have been able to work in the health system. 

Also the overriding reason for Covid restrictions was to protect the health system. 

Fun fact: the suicide rate dropped in the US in 2020. Conclusion: socializing is more dangerous for our mental health than lockdown. Not really. That’s obviously me projecting. 

It’s December 2021 and we’ve come a long way in our knowledge (which is probably why likening covid to the flu also chafes). We have so much further to go obviously. 

This paragraph is just a general rant. It’s sad that empathy gets buried under the weight of disinformation. We can question the handling of the pandemic without devaluing life, especially the lives of the elderly, infirm or obese. We can question the handling of the pandemic without embracing conspiracy theories and FaUci LieD, PupPieS dIeD memes. One day the pandemic will end (yay!), but we’ll still be left with a post-truth, anti-science, anti-intellectualism, anti-education, anti-fact society led around by the nose with Facebook memes. Man, that really sucks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> Ok, here is a reasonable question, how would we determine whether the measures suggested have worked and this is over? Or not?


I don't know.
Therefore my statement was a FANTASY.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know.
> Therefore my statement was a FANTASY.


Love your response! Very classy!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Limetka said:


> With all due respect, I feel like all you’re doing here is tying yourself into knots trying to justify an off-base analogy.
> 
> While I’m here though, a few more things. From January 2020 to July 2021, there were 97,000+ excess deaths in England and Wales. Mortality displacement cannot significantly account for this number. There is no evidence of mortality displacement for under 65s and yet there is excess mortality for this age group also.
> 
> I was “compelled” to have the TB vaccine. Without it, I would not have been able to work in the health system.
> 
> Also the overriding reason for Covid restrictions was to protect the health system.
> 
> Fun fact: the suicide rate dropped in the US in 2020. Conclusion: socializing is more dangerous for our mental health than lockdown. Not really. That’s obviously me projecting.
> 
> It’s December 2021 and we’ve come a long way in our knowledge (which is probably why likening covid to the flu also chafes). We have so much further to go obviously.
> 
> This paragraph is just a general rant. It’s sad that empathy gets buried under the weight of disinformation. We can question the handling of the pandemic without devaluing life, especially the lives of the elderly, infirm or obese. We can question the handling of the pandemic without embracing conspiracy theories and FaUci LieD, PupPieS dIeD memes. One day the pandemic will end (yay!), but we’ll still be left with a post-truth, anti-science, anti-intellectualism, anti-education, anti-fact society led around by the nose with Facebook memes. Man, that really sucks.


With all due respect, you’ve said my analogy was poor but not explained what was flawed about it. Then fallen back on the usual Americanised tropes about Fauci and post truth when apparently neither of us is American. You also don’t seem to be able to discern the fact that just because you freely chose to do something does not mean that compulsion cannot be an issue in other situations so to be honest I feel like this is a bit pointless. I’m getting sick of people who can’t even be bothered to understand the basic principles of free thought dismissing a nuanced explanation because it doesn’t deal in pleasantries or absolutes.


----------



## Limetka

Sunshine mama said:


> MY FANTASY:



I keep hearing Mariah Carey in my head when I see the word fantasy.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jelliedfeels said:


> With all due respect, you’ve said my analogy was poor but not explained what was flawed about it. Then fallen back on the usual Americanised tropes about Fauci and post truth when apparently neither of us is American. You also don’t seem to be able to discern the fact that just because you freely chose to do something does not mean that compulsion cannot be an issue in other situations so to be honest I feel like this is a bit pointless. I’m getting sick of people who can’t even be bothered to understand the basic principles of free thought dismissing a nuanced explanation because it doesn’t deal in pleasantries or absolutes.


According to healthline.com some of your listed facts on AIDS/HIV were incorrect.  Once identified we knew relatively early ways it was transmitted.  We, as a society, at the time thought that the heightened risk was people who belonged in the “4-H Club” (name of the group and who was considered higher risk is stated in the article) unlike the Covid pandemic which we know affects all populations.

In my mind the Covid pandemic ends once we are less than 10,000 US cases a day, hospitalizations hit an all time low and all of my family members are vaccinated.  Then I can presume “normal” life opting to carry a mask and wear if I choose to. However your personal definition may be different from others.









						A History of HIV and AIDS in the United States, from 1981 to 2021
					

Get the facts on the early days of the HIV epidemic, the evolution of research, the continued search for a cure and vaccine, and much more.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Chagall

The Pandemic is out of control. All we have by way of defence at this point is vaccines, and they are the only way to halt this variant.  Sometimes you can split hairs and overthink things. Generally speaking the simplistic answer is the correct one. Make them mandatory, like so many others are.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Limetka said:


> I keep hearing Mariah Carey in my head when I see the word fantasy.


I'm glad I could provide you with free entertainment.


----------



## elvisfan4life

jelliedfeels said:


> I’m sorry to hear that your daughter is struggling. It is so annoying that the g***ment cannot see that these knee jerk reactions have far reaching consequences.
> 
> I have a friend who is very healthy and who only found out they even had it at some point when they got bloodwork for something else. This person is now scared of the _milder_ omicron variant. I honestly think the paranoia and uncertainty is a far more dangerous condition for the vast majority of people than disease
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be pedantic but while all of these situations are regrettable they are not a matter of rights.  you do not have a right to a financially viable business, or a particular home and your rights are not actually violated if you die because any treatment you receive is ineffective if it was appropriate treatment that you consented to.
> Children do have a right to an education but the argument would be they are being educated with alternative provision. You do have the right to determine what other people do to your body in terms of medical intervention.
> 
> This is not to say none of these situations matter, of course they do, and in fact my own argument would be that the current wisdom of treating Covid as the number 1 issue and crisis and needing of emergency measures is failing these people and going to plunge further people into these dire scenarios.


Omicron is NOT milder check latest UK scientific advice


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> The Pandemic is out of control. All we have by way of defence at this point is vaccines, and they are the only way to halt this variant.  Sometimes you can split hairs and overthink things. Generally speaking the simplistic answer is the correct one. Make them mandatory, like so many others are.


We need a multi layer defence - social distancing reducing mixing masks etc etc our new normal


----------



## TC1

elvisfan4life said:


> Omicron is NOT milder check latest UK scientific advice


Most info on this is very conflicting. I know in the UK the cases of Covid are at their highest rate since the start, however..according to the hospitalization graph from JHU, they remain low. Which is good, that was the point of getting vaccinated in the first place.


----------



## TC1

Limetka said:


> What’s the positivity rate there? In my country, it’s 22%.


Within the last 7 days the average, 5.2%


----------



## Mariapia

pixiejenna said:


> Small update on my dad’s health. He had all 3 tests done and we visited his GP today. She is recommending for him go to the cardiac surgeon. His heart looked good in all of the tests, as well as his other organs visible in the PET test. However the PET test showed two areas of concern it’s basically a fancy cat-scan and anything that lights up is a area of concern because it means that there’s either an infection or something worse. One area that was lit up was his right jaw (he’s still healing from oral surgery from having a tooth removed) so that’s not really a problem but clearly must still have infection in the area. The other area that was lit up was the mass in his chest. So the cardiac surgeon will determine what our next step will be, and may need to do a biopsy. Unfortunately we weren’t able to get a hold of them to schedule a appointment yet. When they called back they left a message saying that they are changing the scheduling staff and they may not have coverage until the end of the month. So no idea of when we’ll be able to get in for a appointment yet. My dad told me before we went to see his GP that if they want to do a biopsy he’s not going to do it because he doesn’t want to take that kind of time off of work. I told him if they tell him he needs one he has to get it because we don’t know what he’s dealing with without it. His GP stressed to him if that’s what the cardiac surgeon thinks needs to be done he has to do it. Hopefully the time in between the appointments will not cause him to go against what both his doctor and I are telling him.


 
Your dad saw his GP today, pixiejenna.
He said he will not do the biopsy.
He was probably both angry and scared.
 Trust him, in between the appointments , he will have  time to think about it and change his mind.


----------



## canto bight

Your dad is really lucky to have you, @pixiejenna!


----------



## arnott

Brian May just tested positive:


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I hate to report it my my work has had a huge uptick in employee cases in the past week. Don’t know why such A huge uptick in cases.  I scheduled boosters for my dad and myself next week because it’s the soonest I could get us in.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> I hate to report it my my work has had a huge uptick in employee cases in the past week. Don’t know why such A huge uptick in cases.  I scheduled boosters for my dad and myself next week because it’s the soonest I could get us in.



Uptick in cases, long lines for tests, lack of home tests, stay safe @pixiejenna!


----------



## pixiejenna

It was upsetting a few weeks ago going to the ER for my dad to realize we were probably the only non Covid patient in the entire department. I‘m lucky that there’s places in my town for testing and they seem to have longish hours it’s in a strip mall near Walmart and they were still open when I was running errands about 630ish Sunday evening. I;ve seen people going in/out but never a line there.  The huge uptick in cases at work is motivating a lot of my coworkers into getting their booster shots. Not surprised by home testing kits being scarce, I think a lot more people are asking/requiring family to take them before coming over for the holidays to minimize the chance of spreading it. I actually got a handful of calls for the home testing kits today among my millions of calls of the day.


----------



## GhstDreamer

In our region, post-secondary institutions have announced they are moving in person classes to online for the winter semester until at least the end of January and then they will reassess the situation. We have one of the highest rate of infections per capita in the province. Our local board of education has not announced switching from in school to online learning yet but I already created and handed out bags of school work for my students last week to bring home. I have a feeling 2 days before the kids go back to school, we will be told we are doing online learning.

All the students were given free rapid testing kits to bring home for the holidays and sadly, we are seeing a number of them being put up online for resell.  We figured as much this would happen. A few of my students' parents told me they won't use them to test their children because if they are positive, then they can't send them to school.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

GhstDreamer said:


> In our region, post-secondary institutions have announced they are moving in person classes to online for the winter semester until at least the end of January and then they will reassess the situation. We have one of the highest rate of infections per capita in the province. Our local board of education has not announced switching from in school to online learning yet but I already created and handed out bags of school work for my students last week to bring home. I have a feeling 2 days before the kids go back to school, we will be told we are doing online learning.
> 
> All the students were given free rapid testing kits to bring home for the holidays and sadly, we are seeing a number of them being put up online for resell.  We figured as much this would happen. A few of my students' parents told me they won't use them to test their children because if they are positive, then they can't send them to school.


Omg!  I’m so sorry!  I wish schools would require a negative test before returning from the break.  The cases are so high in the US.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Omg!  I’m so sorry!  I wish schools would require a negative test before returning from the break.  The cases are so high in the US.



I think lots of schools in the US won't return to class after the new year.  I've been hearing more and more stories about students being told to clean out their desks and lockers before leaving on holiday break as a "precaution" against not coming back.  Nothing official has been mandated in my state, but it's looking more and more likely that schools will be closed.

The mental health issues due to the pandemic are going to be enormous.  I know I'm changed forever, and not in a positive way.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD( 3x vaxxed) just got home yesterday for the holidays.  A fully vaxxed friend tested positive and had some symptoms this  morning and notified all the people who had contact with her. She didn't have to notify everyone,  but I'm glad she did.
My DD's last contact with this friend was on last Sunday evening and my DD was masked during the whole time.
Without knowing this, she used a rapid test as soon as she got home yesterday and it was negative.  She will test again tomorrow.
Meanwhile,  we are all masking at home.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD( 3x vaxxed) just got home yesterday for the holidays.  A fully vaxxed friend tested positive and had some symptoms this  morning and notified all the people who had contact with her. She didn't have to notify everyone,  but I'm glad she did.
> My DD's last contact with this friend was on last Sunday evening and my DD was masked during the whole time.
> Without knowing this, she used a rapid test as soon as she got home yesterday and it was negative.  She will test again tomorrow.
> Meanwhile,  we are all masking at home.


I’m glad she shared too!  I’m so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m glad she shared too!  I’m so sorry you have to go through this.


Thank you.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD( 3x vaxxed) just got home yesterday for the holidays.  A fully vaxxed friend tested positive and had some symptoms this  morning and notified all the people who had contact with her. She didn't have to notify everyone,  but I'm glad she did.
> My DD's last contact with this friend was on last Sunday evening and my DD was masked during the whole time.
> Without knowing this, she used a rapid test as soon as she got home yesterday and it was negative.  She will test again tomorrow.
> Meanwhile,  we are all masking at home.


Oh gosh, take good care, SSM and DD.    We are awaiting the news conference on tv to know next steps and new restrictions here at home.  My DD is on her way home. She flies out tonight.


----------



## Chagall

The premier of Ontario has been unable to get in his home for two days because anti-vaxx demonstrators have blocked his family’s entrance. I don’t know what is more mind boggling. The fact that they have been allowed to do this, or that they are against the main thing that will stop this pandemic.


----------



## arnott

We just got these new restrictions with only a day's notice!  I already had Badminton booked for the 26th and 1st and now that'll have to be cancelled.

These restrictions will be in place from Dec. 22 at midnight to at least Jan.18:

A ban on indoor organized events and gatherings of any size (ex. wedding receptions, celebratory events, parties at banquet halls, event spaces, restaurants and private settings)
Bars, nightclubs, gyms, fitness centres and dance studios must close
Sports tournaments must be cancelled
Restaurants can operate with a maximum of 6 per table and physical distancing or barriers between tables
Seated events at concert venues, sports games, theatre performances and movie theatres can operate at 50 per cent capacity, regardless of the size of the venue, with proof of vaccination and masking required


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Oh gosh, take good care, SSM and DD.    We are awaiting the news conference on tv to know next steps and new restrictions here at home.  My DD is on her way home. She flies out tonight.


Thank you. 
Hope your DD's  flight is stress free.


----------



## pixiejenna

@Sunshine mama I’m glad your friend was concerned enough to share that she got Covid with those who she was in close contact with. I feel like most people will do the opposite and keep it to themselves and only mention it after they’re better they rather hide it from people.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can totally see parents refusing to test their kids, because if they’re positive they’ll have to stay home and take care of their kids instead of going about their day like business as usual.

Interestingly our state has had a mask mandate in place for the majority of this. We’re required to wear them but establishments aren’t required to enforce it, probably because of so many cases of employees being assaulted by the crazy’s. Now our major city is placing strict mitigations that will require many establishments to require proof of vaccination for entry but it will go in effect on January 3rd. What a freaking joke why even bother implementing this after the holidays? With so many people going to huge gatherings for Christmas and New Years and with cases on the rise, I can’t imagine what strain the hospitals will be under in January. Not to mention why are businesses being forced to enforce the rules?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Kevinaxx

I definitely am not out of the covid mode. Certainly I’m not as strict as I once was (vaccinated) but I’m still very cautious. Go out once in a blue moon. Keep my distance at all times.

prior to covid I would buy bulk but I shop more online now then I did before… just easier then fighting the crowds.

if I have to go to the store I prefer checking Ahead to see if they have what I need and either prepay or ask them to set aside. Like today, going to a small bookstore to pick up a book.

tmr will be b&n for another few.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> @Sunshine mama I’m glad your friend was concerned enough to share that she got Covid with those who she was in close contact with. I feel like most people will do the opposite and keep it to themselves and only mention it after they’re better they rather hide it from people.



I know. 
Still, I wonder how many people just hide it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Omicron preventing family from seeing my MIL on her 80th birthday while she is in rehabilitative center.
On top of her health issues, she's depressed.
I hope we all get through this safely folks.


----------



## GhstDreamer

gelbergirl said:


> Omicron preventing family from seeing my MIL on her 80th birthday while she is in rehabilitative center.
> On top of her health issues, she's depressed.
> I hope we all get through this safely folks.


I hope so!!! I have been going out to eat and going to the theatres but I stopped a couple of weeks ago due to infection rate in our region.

I have one other very close friend (her mother is my mother's god sister), her father just recently passed away and they knew with omicron they had to keep the funeral to their immediate family and no visitation. What is worse was when he was taken to the hospital with liver and double kidney failure, only 1 member at a time can visit before he passed. This pandemic just sucks.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

GhstDreamer said:


> I hope so!!! I have been going out to eat and going to the theatres but I stopped a couple of weeks ago due to infection rate in our region.
> 
> I have one other very close friend (her mother is my mother's god sister), her father just recently passed away and they knew with omicron they had to keep the funeral to their immediate family and no visitation. What is worse was when he was taken to the hospital with liver and double kidney failure, only 1 member at a time can visit before he passed. This pandemic just sucks.


My father passed away two weeks ago, and we also kept his memorial service to immediate family and no visitation.  We did livestream it however, so people were able to attend virtually.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> The premier of Ontario has been unable to get in his home for two days because anti-vaxx demonstrators have blocked his family’s entrance. I don’t know what is more mind boggling. The fact that they have been allowed to do this, or that they are against the main thing that will stop this pandemic.


In the Uk they are booking up all the vaccination appointments then not going so those who do want the vaccine cannot get an appointment - seriously deranged people


----------



## TC1

Last year, when they told us we were in lockdown for Christmas and weren't able to see anyone outside your home..they told us "just make this one small sacrifice for one year" LOLLLLLLL
Again this year nearly every province has announced more restrictions. On top of the fact that you already have mandatory masks and have to show vaxx pass to go anywhere. 
This is getting so ridiculously out of hand. The CDC says that by 2024 Covid should be downgraded to an endemic. Ohhh, great


----------



## arnott

elvisfan4life said:


> In the Uk they are booking up all the vaccination appointments then not going so those who do want the vaccine cannot get an appointment - seriously deranged people




And their reason for this is?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> And their reason for this is?


I believe @elvisfan4life is saying that this is their way of protesting. They book appointments and don't show up. Trying to derail the process.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

TC1 said:


> Last year, when they told us we were in lockdown for Christmas and weren't able to see anyone outside your home..they told us "just make this one small sacrifice for one year" LOLLLLLLL
> Again this year nearly every province has announced more restrictions. On top of the fact that you already have mandatory masks and have to show vaxx pass to go anywhere.
> This is getting so ridiculously out of hand. The CDC says that by 2024 Covid should be downgraded to an endemic. Ohhh, great


It’s not a matter of what “they” say, it is how the pandemic is proceeding and no one can foresee the future.  “They” are not causing the problem.  Everyone needs to take personal responsibility and act responsibly and we will get through this worldwide pandemic together.   For my family, when we can finally vaccinate our small children, we will be breathing a sigh of relief.  Until then, we are doing what we need to do to protect our very youngest.  The children are our future, and to condemn them to a possible lifetime of health issues from this virus is beyond irresponsible.  The hope is that by 2024 everyone can be vaccinated and there will be effective treatments if you do get sick.  We aren’t there yet, so please hang on and don’t blame “them”.


----------



## whateve

GhstDreamer said:


> I hope so!!! I have been going out to eat and going to the theatres but I stopped a couple of weeks ago due to infection rate in our region.
> 
> I have one other very close friend (her mother is my mother's god sister), her father just recently passed away and they knew with omicron they had to keep the funeral to their immediate family and no visitation. What is worse was when he was taken to the hospital with liver and double kidney failure, only 1 member at a time can visit before he passed. This pandemic just sucks.


We haven't been in a theatre for 2 years. How was it? Was it crowded? Did you sit next to other people? We've been going out to eat but sitting in an enclosed theatre for 2 hours or more seems more dangerous.


----------



## GhstDreamer

whateve said:


> We haven't been in a theatre for 2 years. How was it? Was it crowded? Did you sit next to other people? We've been going out to eat but sitting in an enclosed theatre for 2 hours or more seems more dangerous.



Barely anyone there in the theatres. We have to book online and only the same group of people/party sit in a row. Most of the movies we watched, there were maybe 10 people max in them. There were more people who went to watch Shang-chi but even then the theatre was around 70% empty. For Suicide Squad and Dune, there literally 4 other people besides my partner and me. Several weeks ago I went to an Italian restaurant with my sister and best friend and the place was packed! That was the last time I ate out. Been ordering take out lately or cooking.


----------



## etoile de mer

Redbirdhermes said:


> My father passed away two weeks ago, and we also kept his memorial service to immediate family and no visitation.  We did livestream it however, so people were able to attend virtually.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I believe @elvisfan4life is saying that this is their way of protesting. They book appointments and don't show up. Trying to derail the process.




Why would they care if anyone else gets it as long as they don't get it?


----------



## kema042290

Sunshine mama said:


> I know.
> Still, I wonder how many people just hide it.



My friend's sister and her boyfriend refuse to get tested even tho they may have exposed my friend and their elderly mother. They just lost their dad, so I'm just like wtf is wrong with you. How can you risk losing your mom? She legit hung up the phone on her sister when she voiced her concerns. Some people are just selfish.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## TC1

Redbirdhermes said:


> It’s not a matter of what “they” say, it is how the pandemic is proceeding and no one can foresee the future.  “They” are not causing the problem.  Everyone needs to take personal responsibility and act responsibly and we will get through this worldwide pandemic together.   For my family, when we can finally vaccinate our small children, we will be breathing a sigh of relief.  Until then, we are doing what we need to do to protect our very youngest.  The children are our future, and to condemn them to a possible lifetime of health issues from this virus is beyond irresponsible.  The hope is that by 2024 everyone can be vaccinated and there will be effective treatments if you do get sick.  We aren’t there yet, so please hang on and don’t blame “them”.


I see what you are saying. And I get that. But on the other hand..what about the extreme mental health issues people are suffering from? I get that that you think there is a "possible lifetime of health issues from the virus" but it's more than that. "They" being health "experts" and the government (at least mine) isn't helping much. My almost 19 year old is on her second year of wait-and-see if you can attend college. THAT is severely impacting her life and mine. I have taken all of the "personal responsibility" I can muster. We are all double vaxx, masked, I have helped my child graduate high school from an online program, no graduation, no Xmas, no parties, I closed my business for nearly 3 months, no travel..nothing.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

TC1 said:


> I see what you are saying. And I get that. But on the other hand..what about the extreme mental health issues people are suffering from? I get that that you think there is a "possible lifetime of health issues from the virus" but it's more than that. "They" being health "experts" and the government (at least mine) isn't helping much. My almost 19 year old is on her second year of wait-and-see if you can attend college. THAT is severely impacting her life and mine. I have taken all of the "personal responsibility" I can muster. We are all double vaxx, masked, I have helped my child graduate high school from an online program, no graduation, no Xmas, no parties, I closed my business for nearly 3 months, no travel..nothing.


My son graduated from college in 2008 into the most severe recession since the Great Depression.   Jobs were scarce, and what jobs there were at his level were being snapped up by people with  Masters and Ph.D.s.  Looking back it is clear that he ended up being set back a good 5 years in his career and his life.  No one wants to get married and begin a life and have a family when they are still dependent on mom and dad.  It was a depressing time for him.

Another example are my parents who were born in 1926 and 1929.  Their childhoods were marred by severe poverty during the Great Depression.   Knowing first-hand how bad things can truly get affected them their entire lives.

I felt bad for my son, but in the end, each generation has to play the cards they are dealt.   He finally married his college sweetheart after the economy improved and they were able to live independently.   These are bad times now, and schooling for children is being hugely impacted.  But I am certain there will be better times ahead for kids like your daughter.   Try to take the long term perspective.  This won't last forever.


----------



## Chagall

Cases in Ontario and Quebec sky rocketed today (Thursday) with thousands testing positive. Our health care system knew of the Omicron variant at least three weeks ago.  Monday morning boosters were open to all 18 and over. By 8:00 AM Monday morning all appointments were booked solid. People were told they would be informed when they could try to schedule an appointment at a later date.. It is not the availability of vaccines, as they have a huge reserve of them, but the availability of people to administer them. They are now calling anyone with any experience in giving shots to come forward. What a mess.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> Last Wednesday, I was in the ER due to complications from a scan in the morning. They took me in right away as the nurses were afraid I had an allergic reaction or a blood clot. Anyways while on the bed, this elderly couple next me were in the ER with cough, sore throat, etc. The doctor asked them if they were vaccinated and they both said no. I don't understand 70 year olds not vaccinating.


This unfortunately reminds me of my last visit to the hospital last week.  While waiting to be seen, there was this elderly man sitting to my right.  He wore his mask as a chin guard...


----------



## Chagall

This had better be a less lethal strain of the virus or we are s*r*w*d.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Redbirdhermes said:


> My son graduated from college in 2008 into the most severe recession since the Great Depression.   Jobs were scarce, and what jobs there were at his level were being snapped up by people with  Masters and Ph.D.s.  Looking back it is clear that he ended up being set back a good 5 years in his career and his life.  No one wants to get married and begin a life and have a family when they are still dependent on mom and dad.  It was a depressing time for him.
> 
> Another example are my parents who were born in 1926 and 1929.  Their childhoods were marred by severe poverty during the Great Depression.   Knowing first-hand how bad things can truly get affected them their entire lives.
> 
> I felt bad for my son, but in the end, each generation has to play the cards they are dealt.   He finally married his college sweetheart after the economy improved and they were able to live independently.   These are bad times now, and schooling for children is being hugely impacted.  But I am certain there will be better times ahead for kids like your daughter.   Try to take the long term perspective.  This won't last forever.


probably explains all the covid casualties i've been hearing of lately - broken engagements that didnt survive the pandemic or "YOLO"-ing since the world is ending


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> This had better be a less lethal strain of the virus or we are s*r*w*d.


word on the street is that this will cycle through humanity for roughly another 7 yrs


----------



## hermes_lemming

kema042290 said:


> My friend's sister and her boyfriend refuse to get tested even tho they may have exposed my friend and their elderly mother. They just lost their dad, so I'm just like wtf is wrong with you. How can you risk losing your mom? She legit hung up the phone on her sister when she voiced her concerns. Some people are just selfish.


oh its bloody crazy..  there was one person at my friendgroup at the gym who recently became positive, thanks to her job as a highschool teacher.  she subsequently exposed 8 other people in the gym.  did she put on blast she tested postive? nope. smfh


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> Last year, when they told us we were in lockdown for Christmas and weren't able to see anyone outside your home..they told us "just make this one small sacrifice for one year" LOLLLLLLL
> Again this year nearly every province has announced more restrictions. On top of the fact that you already have mandatory masks and have to show vaxx pass to go anywhere.
> This is getting so ridiculously out of hand. The CDC says that by 2024 Covid should be downgraded to an endemic. Ohhh, great


I just get so irritated(angry) by the bad apples that taint the majority!
It's always the bad apples!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> word on the street is that this will cycle through humanity for roughly another 7 yrs


And hopefully nothing else escapes to cause more havoc!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermes_lemming said:


> word on the street is that this will cycle through humanity for roughly another 7 yrs


I hope this is incorrect! My nerves could barely take it anymore


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> oh its bloody crazy..  there was one person at my friendgroup at the gym who recently became positive, thanks to her job as a highschool teacher.  she subsequently exposed 8 other people in the gym.  did she put on blast she tested postive? nope. smfh


She's definitely a bad apple!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I know that I said somewhere in one of these threads  that I have no intention of getting on a airplane. I had to fly because of death in my family. I flew first class where my seat was a single seat and I'm the passenger double masked, face shield disinfecting everything. No I didn't carry on the plane my 19oz size can of lysol. Thank goodness everyone was on their best behavior pertaining to mask wearing. Flying from one part of the country  U. S. to another part of the country that have very lax covid protocols  is shocking. My anxiety levels shot through the roof at 1. Check in to pick up  rental automobile employees no mask wearing. 
2. Driving rental automobile out of garage  another employee no mask wearing. 
3. Check into hotel several employees encountered no mask wearing or improperly worn masks. 
3. Went to a restaurant to get a meal all employees no mask wearing. 
4. Went into a large box store to purchase some small snacks and water. Customers as well as employees no mask wearing. You could count on one hand how many people that you saw that had on properly fitted face masks. 
5. Wake for deceased relative strict mask wearing and some type of social distancing. 
6. Funeral held at mega church mask wearing required but packed everyone together no social distancing. 
7. Mailed out packages at a U. S. P. S. and I was literally shocked to see the employee properly masked up. 
I know people can have allergies, or other medical conditions that might make them cough but just in three days being in this state there was just too many people that I came across unmasked coughing like they would expel a lung or a kidney. 
8. Awaiting my results of my covid test.


----------



## smallfry

elvisfan4life said:


> In the Uk they are booking up all the vaccination appointments then not going so those who do want the vaccine cannot get an appointment - seriously deranged people





arnott said:


> Why would they care if anyone else gets it as long as they don't get it?



That's an evil thing to do.  Disgusting.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Cases in Ontario and Quebec sky rocketed today (Thursday) with thousands testing positive. Our health care system knew of the Omicron variant at least three weeks ago.  Monday morning boosters were open to all 18 and over. By 8:00 AM Monday morning all appointments were booked solid. People were told they would be informed when they could try to schedule an appointment at a later date.. It is not the availability of vaccines, as they have a huge reserve of them, but the availability of people to administer them. They are now calling anyone with any experience in giving shots to come forward. What a mess.


I booked my booster for the 30th. It is crazy and scary. I have to be at church tomorrow. Praying I don't get covid from there. Our region had issues with a number of churches closed due to covid outbreaks. I do think we need stricter restrictions as the mall parking lot looked packed and seeing everyone gathering outside without masks.

Hell I did a rapid antigen test last week because a student in my class has covid and parents dropped her off. She had diarrhea and a fever and we sent her home. Her whole family has covid and they freaking dare sent their kid to school to infect others.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## GhstDreamer

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know that I said somewhere in one of these threads  that I have no intention of getting on a airplane. I had to fly because of death in my family. I flew first class where my seat was a single seat and I'm the passenger double masked, face shield disinfecting everything. No I didn't carry on the plane my 19oz size can of lysol. Thank goodness everyone was on their best behavior pertaining to mask wearing. Flying from one part of the country  U. S. to another part of the country that have very lax covid protocols  is shocking. My anxiety levels shot through the roof at 1. Check in to pick up  rental automobile employees no mask wearing.
> 2. Driving rental automobile out of garage  another employee no mask wearing.
> 3. Check into hotel several employees encountered no mask wearing or improperly worn masks.
> 3. Went to a restaurant to get a meal all employees no mask wearing.
> 4. Went into a large box store to purchase some small snacks and water. Customers as well as employees no mask wearing. You could count on one hand how many people that you saw that had on properly fitted face masks.
> 5. Wake for deceased relative strict mask wearing and some type of social distancing.
> 6. Funeral held at mega church mask wearing required but packed everyone together no social distancing.
> 7. Mailed out packages at a U. S. P. S. and I was literally shocked to see the employee properly masked up.
> I know people can have allergies, or other medical conditions that might make them cough but just in three days being in this state there was just too many people that I came across unmasked coughing like they would expel a lung or a kidney.
> 8. Awaiting my results of my covid test.


My sister and her husband took a two day trip to the US. That part of the US no one wore masks she told me. They got dirty looks from people because they were basically the only ones wearing masks! At restaurants, servers weren't masking.


----------



## RT1

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know that I said somewhere in one of these threads  that I have no intention of getting on a airplane. I had to fly because of death in my family. I flew first class where my seat was a single seat and I'm the passenger double masked, face shield disinfecting everything. No I didn't carry on the plane my 19oz size can of lysol. Thank goodness everyone was on their best behavior pertaining to mask wearing. Flying from one part of the country  U. S. to another part of the country that have very lax covid protocols  is shocking. My anxiety levels shot through the roof at 1. Check in to pick up  rental automobile employees no mask wearing.
> 2. Driving rental automobile out of garage  another employee no mask wearing.
> 3. Check into hotel several employees encountered no mask wearing or improperly worn masks.
> 3. Went to a restaurant to get a meal all employees no mask wearing.
> 4. Went into a large box store to purchase some small snacks and water. Customers as well as employees no mask wearing. You could count on one hand how many people that you saw that had on properly fitted face masks.
> 5. Wake for deceased relative strict mask wearing and some type of social distancing.
> 6. Funeral held at mega church mask wearing required but packed everyone together no social distancing.
> 7. Mailed out packages at a U. S. P. S. and I was literally shocked to see the employee properly masked up.
> I know people can have allergies, or other medical conditions that might make them cough but just in three days being in this state there was just too many people that I came across unmasked coughing like they would expel a lung or a kidney.
> 8. Awaiting my results of my covid test.



If you want your anxieties to blow through the roof, I suggest you read Robert F. Kennedy’s new book….”The Real Anthony Fauci.”

Insightful information covering all the misinformation regarding COVID, treatments, and the mRNA “vaccine.”

Extremely well written with tons of references, all of them readily accessible and factual.

This book just might explain to a lot of you folks the reason why some of the people are “hesitant” to jump on the vax bandwagon.


----------



## jellyv

RT1 said:


> I suggest you read Robert F. Kennedy’s new book….”The Real Anthony Fauci.”
> 
> Insightful information covering all the misinformation regarding COVID, treatments, and the mRNA “vaccine.”


Oy vey, and boy is this too easy.  _Nobody_ has been more debunked than this person.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

RT1 said:


> If you want your anxieties to blow through the roof, I suggest you read Robert F. Kennedy’s new book….”The Real Anthony Fauci.”
> 
> Insightful information covering all the misinformation regarding COVID, treatments, and the mRNA “vaccine.”
> 
> Extremely well written with tons of references, all of them readily accessible and factual.
> 
> This book just might explain to a lot of you folks the reason why some of the people are “hesitant” to jump on the vax bandwagon.


Since the majority of the post you replied to discussed lack of mask wearing, does this “insightful” book explain why this is “acceptable”?  Although I strongly disagree, I understand why people may feel vaccine hesitant.  However, choosing to be unmasked, especially when unvaccinated, is extremely risky.  Plus, it is an easy way to protect yourself and everyone around you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know that I said somewhere in one of these threads  that I have no intention of getting on a airplane. I had to fly because of death in my family. I flew first class where my seat was a single seat and I'm the passenger double masked, face shield disinfecting everything. No I didn't carry on the plane my 19oz size can of lysol. Thank goodness everyone was on their best behavior pertaining to mask wearing. Flying from one part of the country  U. S. to another part of the country that have very lax covid protocols  is shocking. My anxiety levels shot through the roof at 1. Check in to pick up  rental automobile employees no mask wearing.
> 2. Driving rental automobile out of garage  another employee no mask wearing.
> 3. Check into hotel several employees encountered no mask wearing or improperly worn masks.
> 3. Went to a restaurant to get a meal all employees no mask wearing.
> 4. Went into a large box store to purchase some small snacks and water. Customers as well as employees no mask wearing. You could count on one hand how many people that you saw that had on properly fitted face masks.
> 5. Wake for deceased relative strict mask wearing and some type of social distancing.
> 6. Funeral held at mega church mask wearing required but packed everyone together no social distancing.
> 7. Mailed out packages at a U. S. P. S. and I was literally shocked to see the employee properly masked up.
> I know people can have allergies, or other medical conditions that might make them cough but just in three days being in this state there was just too many people that I came across unmasked coughing like they would expel a lung or a kidney.
> 8. Awaiting my results of my covid test.


I’m so sorry for your loss and having to go through such a stressful experience.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

RT1 said:


> If you want your anxieties to blow through the roof, I suggest you read Robert F. Kennedy’s new book….”The Real Anthony Fauci.”
> 
> Insightful information covering all the misinformation regarding COVID, treatments, and the mRNA “vaccine.”
> 
> Extremely well written with tons of references, all of them readily accessible and factual.
> 
> This book just might explain to a lot of you folks the reason why some of the people are “hesitant” to jump on the vax bandwagon.


I just ordered this book but I haven't received it yet. I listened to an interview with RFK Jr. and I'm looking forward to digging into his sources and references. He said it's extremely well sourced and referenced so I'd like to see for myself. I should get it next week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know that I said somewhere in one of these threads  that I have no intention of getting on a airplane. I had to fly because of death in my family. I flew first class where my seat was a single seat and I'm the passenger double masked, face shield disinfecting everything. No I didn't carry on the plane my 19oz size can of lysol. Thank goodness everyone was on their best behavior pertaining to mask wearing. Flying from one part of the country  U. S. to another part of the country that have very lax covid protocols  is shocking. My anxiety levels shot through the roof at 1. Check in to pick up  rental automobile employees no mask wearing.
> 2. Driving rental automobile out of garage  another employee no mask wearing.
> 3. Check into hotel several employees encountered no mask wearing or improperly worn masks.
> 3. Went to a restaurant to get a meal all employees no mask wearing.
> 4. Went into a large box store to purchase some small snacks and water. Customers as well as employees no mask wearing. You could count on one hand how many people that you saw that had on properly fitted face masks.
> 5. Wake for deceased relative strict mask wearing and some type of social distancing.
> 6. Funeral held at mega church mask wearing required but packed everyone together no social distancing.
> 7. Mailed out packages at a U. S. P. S. and I was literally shocked to see the employee properly masked up.
> I know people can have allergies, or other medical conditions that might make them cough but just in three days being in this state there was just too many people that I came across unmasked coughing like they would expel a lung or a kidney.
> 8. Awaiting my results of my covid test.


I live in a state similar to what you are describing. It is truly scary. I walk away from the unmasked people when I can, but mostly try to go to all the essential places during non busy hours,  and I mostly online shop.
My brother and his family are visiting from a state where masks are required everywhere,  and they were all shocked!
They were also shocked to see the Covid death cases so low compared to so many people not masked. However,  what he disnt realize is that even though the death rate is low, the ICU hospitalization is high.  I get church prayer requests bulletin weekly, and the unvaxxed unmasked people are hospitalized for weeks!!! They then finally are downgraded to a non ICU room for another week or two, then they are ok to go home.  So I believe this is why the death rate is low, because the hospitals now have better ways of treating the non vaxxed covid patients. These people barely survive,  but nonetheless survive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> I booked my booster for the 30th. It is crazy and scary. I have to be at church tomorrow. Praying I don't get covid from there. Our region had issues with a number of churches closed due to covid outbreaks. I do think we need stricter restrictions as the mall parking lot looked packed and seeing everyone gathering outside without masks.
> 
> Hell I did a rapid antigen test last week because a student in my class has covid and parents dropped her off. She had diarrhea and a fever and we sent her home. Her whole family has covid and they freaking dare sent their kid to school to infect others.



There are members of my church who are still hospitalized after being there for more than a month.
A 7th grader from our church recently got his  2nd Covid infection. He is having mild symptoms, but now his whole family needs to watch out. The whole family was previously infected with Covid too.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’ll just leave this here: 









						Anti-Vax Robert F. Kennedy Jr.'s Guests Allegedly Told to Get COVID Shots for Holiday Party: Report
					

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. suggested that his wife Cheryl Hines was responsible for the invitations to the holiday party, which asked guests to be vaccinated against COVID-19 and to take COVID tests before attending the event




					people.com


----------



## ultravisitor

RT1 said:


> I’m really hoping that your post was not directed at me.
> You don’t know me or my educational achievements.
> The fact that I have described this book and its contents does indicate that I am capable of reading and understanding complex topics and have a vocabulary slightly higher than an amoeba.
> 
> Also, indicative of your ignorance of people’s knowledge is the fact that instead of debating someone’s intelligence, you resort to adding comments about people you do not know, nor have ever met.
> 
> This is a true indicator of a lack of intelligence!
> 
> There are at least two sides to any argument or problem.
> Unfortunately, you choose to live in fear over living a life that is meaningful and pleasant.
> Fear mongering does that to certain people.
> I’m so sorry for you!
> 
> Happy holidays!


Please. You have not described the book and its contents. You say it has tons of references.

Please tell me more about these references. For starters:

How many of those references did you throughly follow up on and delve into?
What kinds of standards did you use to assess their credibility and the credibility of the people who are responsible for them?
Tell me about the methodologies used to gather data by the researchers behind those “references,” the inherent problems in those methodologies, and how the researchers overcame those limitations. 
Who funded the studies in those “references”?

You won’t do that because you can’t.

I have a bachelor’s degree from Johns Hopkins and a master’s degree in a scientific field from Northwestern, so I know what it really means to do research and recognize when research is valid.

If your academic achievements are truly what you claim they are, then you know what I’m saying is true, and you will have no problem answering my questions.


----------



## mzbaglady1

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’ll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Vax Robert F. Kennedy Jr.'s Guests Allegedly Told to Get COVID Shots for Holiday Party: Report
> 
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy Jr. suggested that his wife Cheryl Hines was responsible for the invitations to the holiday party, which asked guests to be vaccinated against COVID-19 and to take COVID tests before attending the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Sure throw the wife under the bus. LOL!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

elvisfan4life said:


> In the Uk they are booking up all the vaccination appointments then not going so those who do want the vaccine cannot get an appointment - seriously deranged people



That's just sick!


----------



## sdkitty

I heard something on TV last night about people trying to undo their vaccinations by soaking in Borax.......uugh....talk about stupid

Anti-Vaxxers Claim to 'Undo' Their Vaccines by Bathing in Borax (menshealth.com)


----------



## ultravisitor

I honestly hope that someone sells these “other viewpoints exist” idiots a fake bag sometime and the seller’s response when questioned is “Fake? No, it’s not.  So sad that you don’t recognize other viewpoints exist.”


----------



## HauteMama

How about the EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND people in the US who have died? Ask their families if covid is real. Look at the numbers in the ICU and tell me again how vaccination has nothing to do with it. 

In the past, science denial led to countless people dying simply because doctors didn't wash their hands or because people lived among sewer waste. Part of the solution and hygiene of the epidemic is masking, avoiding large crowds and vaccination. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem. Science education in the US is colossally failing.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## ultravisitor

HauteMama said:


> How about the EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND people in the US who have died? Ask their families if covid is real. Look at the numbers in the ICU and tell me again how vaccination has nothing to do with it.
> 
> In the past, science denial led to countless people dying simply because doctors didn't wash their hands or because people lived among sewer waste. Part of the solution and hygiene of the epidemic is masking, avoiding large crowds and vaccination. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem. Science education in the US is colossally failing.


It’s really sad and pathetic, honestly. These people always think they’re so smart and claim to be exhibiting critical thinking skills, but when one of those people here is asked to exhibit the critical thinking that would help to validate the ideas she’s espousing, she refuses to do so. Pretty revealing.

I really wonder how these people explain why the people being hospitalized and dying of covid at this point are disproportionately unvaccinated. I’m sure thinking about that is way too difficult for them to handle, though.

Also, I’ll put the note here that they can find the word “disproportionate” in the dictionary. Hopefully they know what that is.


----------



## kema042290

hermes_lemming said:


> oh its bloody crazy..  there was one person at my friendgroup at the gym who recently became positive, thanks to her job as a highschool teacher.  she subsequently exposed 8 other people in the gym.  did she put on blast she tested postive? nope. smfh



It gets even worse ... my friend's stepmom has her grandson living with the dad and her. Apparently the grandson has been positive for 5 days ... he said he was isolating in his room, which is bs because he went out with my friend's sister and her bf and shared a drink with her bf. His grandmother had to make him get tested. He test positive and everyone including a child (4) and 2 elderly has been exposed and my friend is worried about her child having cold. His response is to grow up when she expresses herself.


----------



## pixiejenna

ugg that’s awful she should kick them out of her home. If they don’t care about her and her health why should she care about them?


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend just told me her family's Xmas plans were just abandoned cuz her sister and her bf had a holiday party last weekend. 5 of the 11 guests tested positive so her mom axed the holiday party at their home.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just had a cousin tell me her mom who's in her 70's double vaxxed and booster went over to another relative house. The relative who is holding a family get together told my cousins mom if she feels comfortable everyone is vaxxed and she could remove her mask indoors. The relative started to not feel well and went to lay down. This person's doctor called to tell them there was a error with the results of this person's covid tests results which they was originally told negative and now the results are positive. My cousins mom was horrified and quickly quarantine in a hotel. And I was told I'm paranoid because I left my mask on indoors around an elderly relative in their 80's.


----------



## canto bight

My mom is a huge people pleaser so I am really proud of her for telling her brother with zero hesitation that his son couldn't come over for Christmas since he isn't vaccinated and doesn't wear masks.  I think it was probably easier to tell him no than to deal with me though.

Also, I got to catch up with a friend yesterday who is an oncology nurse who I haven't seen since February 2020.  I was shocked and disgusted to hear that her treatment center had to refuse treatment to actual cancer patients who refused to wear masks or follow the rules in place to keep themselves and other patients who are severely immunocomprised safe.  That is just plain stupid and selfish and certainly deserving of the Darwin Award.  These same people, as you might imagine, refuse to be vaccinated.

I no longer feel sad when I hear stories about unvaccinated and people who don't mask getting sick or dying.  At this point in the pandemic, it was decision and they decided to go with death.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Holiday cheers everyone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Holiday cheers everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281055
> View attachment 5281056


I feel like corona is basically Frasier's dog


----------



## LavenderIce

canto bight said:


> My mom is a huge people pleaser so I am really proud of her for telling her brother with zero hesitation that his son couldn't come over for Christmas since he isn't vaccinated and doesn't wear masks.  I think it was probably easier to tell him no than to deal with me though.
> 
> Also, I got to catch up with a friend yesterday who is an oncology nurse who I haven't seen since February 2020.  I was shocked and disgusted to hear that her treatment center had to refuse treatment to *actual cancer patients who refused to wear masks *or follow the rules in place to keep themselves and other patients who are severely immunocomprised safe.  That is just plain stupid and selfish and certainly deserving of the Darwin Award.  These same people, as you might imagine, refuse to be vaccinated.
> 
> I no longer feel sad when I hear stories about unvaccinated and people who don't mask getting sick or dying.  At this point in the pandemic, it was decision and they decided to go with death.



Wearing masks, avoiding crowds, etc. was something cancer patients have had to do long before the pandemic. I can't even wrap my mind about their refusal for doing it now. Freedumb.


----------



## Sunshine mama

On a brighter note,  my DD's follow-up rapid test was negative!!
I was experiencing some symptoms, so I took a test too, and I was glad that it was negative.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> On a brighter note,  my DD's follow-up rapid test was negative!!
> I was experiencing some symptoms, so I took a test too, and I was glad that it was negative.


Glad you are ok


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Glad you are ok


Thank you!


----------



## 880

happy holidays all! @Sunshine mama, I’m glad you and DD are okay!



whateve said:


> We haven't been in a theatre for 2 years. How was it? Was it crowded? Did you sit next to other people? We've been going out to eat but sitting in an enclosed theatre for 2 hours or more seems more dangerous.


I’ve been to two movies and three performances.

in NYC, everyone shows proof of two vaccination on excelsior pass. We are also boostered, wear masks and take other precautions. We also go out to restaurants

dune, in Venice Italy, a few months ago, not crowded, we had our own row. Everyone wore masks and showed proof of vaccination (NYS card or green pass)


west side story, NYC, everyone showed proof of vaccination, but it was 3/4 full?  People removed masks to eat popcorn

Lehman brothers; Company with Patti Lupone; Marsalis, 60th birthday jazz tour, everyone showed proof of vaccnination via excelsior pass, crowded, but no one ate or drank and kept their masks on for the entire performance.

in NY, doormen, building staff, restaurant and retail staff etc all mask. Restaurants (including quasi clubs like casa cipriani) require proof of vaccination like excelsior pass. Retail establishments require masks and some are more stringent. Everyone has their own threshold: for example, I do all of the above. And, I go to the doctor, hairdresser etc, but I don’t get manicures or pedicures. . . Some of my friends Do everything, but won’t get into a taxi or Uber. And so on. . .


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> Wearing masks, avoiding crowds, etc. was something cancer patients have had to do long before the pandemic. I can't even wrap my mind about their refusal for doing it now. Freedumb.



Because people have politicized the virus. I recall one of my coworkers sons who had cancer and the entire family had to be very aware and carful. She has 4 boys who were pretty young at the time and they all had to drop sports and extracurriculars while their brother was recieving treatment. Because they could pick up something that wouldn’t be bad for them but would be devastating for their brother to catch. Her husband is a firefighter and took a temporary administration position for a year to minimize his exposure as well.   It was al most like he was living in a bubble because he was so isolated during his treatment.


----------



## fendigal

I miss going out, I am afraid to go out without a mask, even though I have had 2 vaccines and the booster.  I have to wear my mask 8 hours a day at work, plus I am 58 so I get so hot.  I didn't go the the Hanukah dinner at my synagogue, because I was afraid to be around so many people without masks on.  They cancelled our Christmas Eve dinner because of the spike.
It's boring and I sit around a drink wine too much.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Anysia

fendigal said:


> I miss going out, I am afraid to go out without a mask, even though I have had 2 vaccines and the booster.  I have to wear my mask 8 hours a day at work, plus I am 58 so I get so hot.  I didn't go the the Hanukah dinner at my synagogue, because I was afraid to be around so many people without masks on.  They cancelled our Christmas Eve dinner because of the spike.
> It's boring and I sit around a drink wine too much.


I am sorry to hear this. 
Is there anything else which could make you happy and you feel less bored? E. g. reading a book, do something hand made, cooking, baking, cleaning, plant something, phone calls to friends/family members? 
Be careful with drinking too much wine this is not good for your immune system. 
Would it be an option for you to go for a walk alone or with a friend in the nature with keeping distance?


----------



## fendigal

Anysia said:


> I am sorry to hear this.
> Is there anything else which could make you happy and you feel less bored? E. g. reading a book, do something hand made, cooking, baking, cleaning, plant something, phone calls to friends/family members?
> Be careful with drinking too much wine this is not good for your immune system.
> Would it be an option for you to go for a walk alone or with a friend in the nature with keeping distance?


I have been reading a book pretty much all day.  I have a Peloton.  I need to get out of this rut and use it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendigal said:


> I have been reading a book pretty much all day.  I have a Peloton.  I need to get out of this rut and use it.


What helps me in hard situations is the proverb, "when the going gets tough,  the tough get going." 
It's very simple, yet powerful. 

I was tormented by a couple of bullies when I was in middle school.  I made a decision then that I was never going to be not tough. 
I decided that I can't change my environment as I pleased,  but that I can change my thoughts.
I chose to believe that I AM tough. 
I decided to be that "survivor" from the "survival of the fittest" theory from 6th grade science class.
I know this was just my experience,  but I hope you can find the strength to be tough.


----------



## hermes_lemming

fendigal said:


> I have been reading a book pretty much all day.  I have a Peloton.  I need to get out of this rut and use it.


I think I've streamed/watched any decent movie online at least once since xmas eve.  I have the Mirror and might actually tinker around w/ it vs just turning it on when guests come over. 

I get what you're saying tho.  I havent physically seen my relatives since Feb 2020.  I still remember my cousins puffing their chests and going "I'm not afraid of any stinkin covid" and recently seeing photos of family gatherings of over 2 dozen people in their respective homes for xmas. 

Ive gone out only twice in over two years - and this doesnt count the handful of outdoor walks w/ friends or going to the gym twice a week (whenever they were open). This is more safety than covid precaution tbh because for a long bleeping while, it was unsafe for people like myself.

 I've also had few friends over a few times in btwn the waves and they were fully vaxxed.  

Just keep busy.  Drink less.  And remember someone always has it worse off.  And that nothing bad lasts forever.  

Honestly tho, if I didnt have my dog, I would have lost my mind a long time ago.  This is hard to go through alone, by yourself.


----------



## fendigal

Yes, I am a physical therapist that works in post-op hand therapy.  I am lucky I haven't got it yet.  Some of my patients are definitely not vaccinated.
I had one poor 23 year old kid who got COVID with barely any symptoms and then got "long haulers" causing paralysis in his L hand and R shoulder.  At first he wanted to know if his muscles would come back and I honestly didn't know.  I have over 30 years experience, but have never seen "COVID long haulers" until now.  Luckily with work and many sessions his muscles and nerves have mostly recuperated and he can live a normal life.


----------



## hermes_lemming

fendigal said:


> Yes, I am a physical therapist that works in post-op hand therapy.  I am lucky I haven't got it yet.  Some of my patients are definitely not vaccinated.
> I had one poor 23 year old kid who got COVID with barely any symptoms and then got "long haulers" causing paralysis in his L hand and R shoulder.  At first he wanted to know if his muscles would come back and I honestly didn't know.  I have over 30 years experience, but have never seen "COVID long haulers" until now.  Luckily with work and many sessions his muscles and nerves have mostly recuperated and he can live a normal life.


I'm glad your patient recovered. That long haulers paralysis is no joke.  I had it and I know two other people who had it as well.  We did the whole physical therapy, acupuncture,  cortisone, etc. You know what fixed it for me? The vaccine.


----------



## DesigningStyle

hermes_lemming said:


> You know what fixed it for me? The vaccine.



What do you mean by this?  Are you saying literally taking the vaccine caused your symptoms of long haulers to go away?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DesigningStyle said:


> What do you mean by this?  Are you saying literally taking the vaccine caused your symptoms of long haulers to go away?


*I found some articles that seem to say yes to your question!*



Here's the full one:








						Why Vaccines May Be Helping Some With Long COVID
					

As more people get vaccinated against COVID-19, a surprise discovery has been that vaccines seem to provide some relief for some patients with what’s being called “long COVID.” A prominent Yale researcher is working with colleagues to launch what she predicts will be a large collaborative study...




					www.yalemedicine.org


----------



## poulinska

Sunshine mama said:


> What helps me in hard situations is the proverb, "when the going gets tough,  the tough get going."
> It's very simple, yet powerful.
> 
> I was tormented by a couple of bullies when I was in middle school.  I made a decision then that I was never going to be not tough.
> I decided that I can't change my environment as I pleased,  but that I can change my thoughts.
> I chose to believe that I AM tough.
> I decided to be that "survivor" from the "survival of the fittest" theory from 6th grade science class.
> I know this was just my experience,  but I hope you can find the strength to be tough.


 This ist such a great thought. Thank you.


----------



## poulinska

In October I thought I was losing my mind. It was a stressful time at work and the pandemic was on its way to the next wave. One day I put my running shoes on and started running three times a week. I bought a garmin watch and run with their training plan. This really helped.


----------



## hermes_lemming

DesigningStyle said:


> What do you mean by this?  Are you saying literally taking the vaccine caused your symptoms of long haulers to go away?


Yes. I later found out I was one of the lucky ones and that this happens to 40-60% of the long haulers. And I'm referring to the pfizer vaccine and this makes sense given mrna technology


----------



## ultravisitor

fendigal said:


> Yes, I am a physical therapist that works in post-op hand therapy.  I am lucky I haven't got it yet.  Some of my patients are definitely not vaccinated.
> I had one poor 23 year old kid who got COVID with barely any symptoms and then got "long haulers" causing paralysis in his L hand and R shoulder.  At first he wanted to know if his muscles would come back and I honestly didn't know.  I have over 30 years experience, but have never seen "COVID long haulers" until now.  Luckily with work and many sessions his muscles and nerves have mostly recuperated and he can live a normal life.





hermes_lemming said:


> I'm glad your patient recovered. That long haulers paralysis is no joke.  I had it and I know two other people who had it as well.  We did the whole physical therapy, acupuncture,  cortisone, etc. You know what fixed it for me? The vaccine.


You know, I like being able to use my hands, and if wearing a mask and being vaccinated can help to ensure I am able to continue using them, then give me all of the masks and shots that I need.


----------



## Chagall

Quebec to allow some health workers to continue working despite testing positive for Covid. I understand the States is shortening the isolation period for those with a positive test result from 10 to 5 days. With Omicron becoming such a world wide problem, it hardly seems the time to loosen restrictions.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Quebec to allow some health workers to continue working despite testing positive for Covid. I understand the States is shortening the isolation period for those with a positive test result from 10 to 5 days. With Omicron becoming such a world wide problem, it hardly seems the time to loosen restrictions.


They're doing because of labor shortage.  Canceled flights, sports, etc


----------



## this_is_rj

Chagall said:


> Quebec to allow some health workers to continue working despite testing positive for Covid. I understand the States is shortening the isolation period for those with a positive test result from 10 to 5 days. With Omicron becoming such a world wide problem, it hardly seems the time to loosen restrictions.


They are doing a version of this in Australia too, well in NSW, all of the states have different guidelines. Healthcare workers only have quarantine for 7 days. That kind of makes sense to me as they wear PPE. I don't think they have set a new isolation period for the general public but I believe it is imminent. I believe this is in line with Omicron as the incubation period is shorter.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

this_is_rj said:


> They are doing a version of this in Australia too, well in NSW, all of the states have different guidelines. Healthcare workers only have quarantine for 7 days. That kind of makes sense to me as they wear PPE. I don't think they have set a new isolation period for the general public but I believe it is imminent. I believe this is in line with Omicron as the incubation period is shorter.


Well seven days is better than five. What about the Delta variant that has a longer incubation period than Omicron. People are still catching that. They are now talking about a fourth vaccine for people over 60, and those with health problems, and the immune compromised. So they lighten up on the general populace, and pump more shots into the vulnerable.


----------



## Addicted to bags

this_is_rj said:


> They are doing a version of this in Australia too, well in NSW, all of the states have different guidelines. Healthcare workers only have quarantine for 7 days. That kind of makes sense to me as they wear PPE. I don't think they have set a new isolation period for the general public but I believe it is imminent. I believe this is in line with Omicron as the incubation period is shorter.


I agree that these new guidelines might work for healthcare workers or with professional sports as they test so frequently, but not with the general public. Do I feel comfortable with regular people being on the honor system about their covid status? My answer is no.


----------



## this_is_rj

Chagall said:


> Well seven days is better than five. What about the Delta variant that has a longer incubation period than Omicron. People are still catching that. They are now talking about a fourth vaccine for people over 60, and those with health problems, and the immune compromised. So they lighten up on the general populace, and pump more shots into the vulnerable.


I would hope countries/ states that still have a lot of delta would not shorten the isolation period. Where I am Omicron is dominant as we had hardly any covid before it arrived.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I was accurate with my comments to my coworker last year when  I told her the 14 day quarantine at the peak of this pandemic will eventually become less days to quarantine between three to five days. I really have I can't believe this reaction when large corporations write to the CDC because of staff shortages to change safety protocols.


----------



## Kevinaxx

mzbaglady1 said:


> I was accurate with my comments to my coworker last year when  I told her the 14 day quarantine at the peak of this pandemic will eventually become less days to quarantine between three to five days. I really have I can't believe this reaction when large corporations write to the CDC because of staff shortages to change safety protocols.


Honestly this makes me mad and sad at the same time.


----------



## fendigal

We are still kept out of work for 14 days at my place of work.  I have had 2 vaccines and the booster.  I worry about break through infections with Omicron.  I am about to start double masking.  I makes me very hot when I work though.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm watching the cdc director. And she's literally saying the pcr test isn't helpful cuz it can be positive up to 12 weeks. Wth?

And the at home tests are not that accurate for alpha and delta. So if you get negative but still have symptoms, you should get the pcr test.

I swear they're trying to gaslight me. 

It started with the beginning of this pandemic. When they said masks were useless. Despite entire continents using it. And later came clean saying they were trying to prevent a supply shortage 

Then we're maybe fingers deep into this winter surge and flights are being cancelled and sports games being thrown sideways, SUDDENLY  out of left field, the cdc says the quarantine time is magically cut in half and the leagues are letting asymptomatic players play their games. Good luck to whomever they might accidentally pass this dreaded disease along to. Sheesh


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm watching the cdc director. And she's literally saying the pcr test isn't helpful cuz it can be positive up to 12 weeks. Wth?
> 
> And the at home tests are not that accurate for alpha and delta. So if you get negative but still have symptoms, you should get the pcr test.
> 
> I swear they're trying to gaslight me.
> 
> It started with the beginning of this pandemic. When they said masks were useless. Despite entire continents using it. And later came clean saying they were trying to prevent a supply shortage
> 
> Then we're maybe fingers deep into this winter surge and flights are being cancelled and sports games being thrown sideways, SUDDENLY  out of left field, the cdc says the quarantine time is magically cut in half and the leagues are letting asymptomatic players play their games. Good luck to whomever they might accidentally pass this dreaded disease along to. Sheesh


No the WTH moment for me during this interview was when the director said they basically are changing the quarantine time because of people low tolerance to stay at home for whatever the days CDC guidelines implemented.  I was like WOW are you kidding me???? And we was told to trust the science. Just my opinion of this same interview we both watched this woman looked like a babbling fool.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> No the WTH moment for me during this interview was when the director said they basically are changing the quarantine time because of people low tolerance to stay at home for whatever the days CDC guidelines implemented.  I was like WOW are you kidding me???? And we was told to trust the science. Just my opinion of this same interview we both watched this woman looked like a babbling fool.
> View attachment 5283218


Yup I felt like I was watching an episode of jack*** and we're getting punked.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also don't agree with the new CDC guidelines for isolation especially with the omnicron variant being a lot easier to spread. And to announce it just before new year's. Think of how many people will go to big celebrations and not wear a mask and get sick. I think that January is going to be a rough month for hospitals.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm watching the cdc director. And she's literally saying the pcr test isn't helpful cuz it can be positive up to 12 weeks. Wth?
> 
> And the at home tests are not that accurate for alpha and delta. So if you get negative but still have symptoms, you should get the pcr test.
> 
> I swear they're trying to gaslight me.
> 
> It started with the beginning of this pandemic. When they said masks were useless. Despite entire continents using it. And later came clean saying they were trying to prevent a supply shortage
> 
> Then we're maybe fingers deep into this winter surge and flights are being cancelled and sports games being thrown sideways, SUDDENLY  out of left field, the cdc says the quarantine time is magically cut in half and the leagues are letting asymptomatic players play their games. Good luck to whomever they might accidentally pass this dreaded disease along to. Sheesh


Yes they have indeed been gaslighting us from the onset. Before Xmas all the health officials were flapping around about Omicron saying what a dire situation it had put us in and how we needed to get our boosters ASAP. I thought for sure they would implement new measures to control this out of control virus. What do they do. They say health workers can continue working after catching the virus, and they shorten the time to isolate to five days from ten. They are not only gaslighting us, but also throwing the vulernable under the bus.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree that these new guidelines might work for healthcare workers or with professional sports as they test so frequently, but not with the general public. Do I feel comfortable with regular people being on the honor system about their covid status? My answer is no.


Well unfortunately this guy proves my point.








						A 19-year-old charged after allegedly partying at nightclub despite positive COVID test — USA TODAY
					

A 19 year old South Australian man was arrested when health officials said he went to a nightclub despite testing positive for COVID earlier that day.




					apple.news


----------



## Mariapia

Addicted to bags said:


> Well this guy unfortunately proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 19-year-old charged after allegedly partying at nightclub despite positive COVID test — USA TODAY
> 
> 
> A 19 year old South Australian man was arrested when health officials said he went to a nightclub despite testing positive for COVID earlier that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


In France, discotheques and night clubs are closed now.
Their owners keep saying they are discriminated against but truth is they had become huge clusters.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Cornflower Blue said:


> My oven is in degrees C and I do it at around 180, which converts to 356 degrees F? However, I've just checked some recipes out online (under 'chicken pesto cornflakes') and most seem to bake at 375F. Also saw one that used red pesto which I might try next.



Quick conversion from Centigrade to Fahrenheit as follows:

An example using boiling point: 100 degrees C
Times two: 200
Subtract one tenth of 200 
Equals 180
Plus 32
Equals 212 F

So your 180 C converts thus:
360-36=324
324 + 32= 356F

But if you heat your oven to 190C
380-38=342
342+32= 374F

Hope this long winded explanation helps.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Quick conversion from Centigrade to Fahrenheit as follows:
> 
> An example using boiling point: 100 degrees C
> Times two: 200
> Subtract one tenth of 200
> Equals 180
> Plus 32
> Equals 212 F
> 
> So your 180 C converts thus:
> 360-36=324
> 324 + 32= 356F
> 
> But if you heat your oven to 190C
> 380-38=342
> 342+32= 374F
> 
> Hope this long winded explanation helps.


 Brilliant, Fim!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## piperdog

Chagall said:


> Well seven days is better than five. What about the Delta variant that has a longer incubation period than Omicron. People are still catching that. They are now talking about a fourth vaccine for people over 60, and those with health problems, and the immune compromised. So they lighten up on the general populace, and pump more shots into the vulnerable.


To make it worse, at the same time CDC revised its estimates of the prevalence of Omicron from 70+% to 20+% of the cases. I think they've settled somewhere in the 50s now, but that still means a higher than first reported percent of the cases from this huge surge are NOT the supposedly more-mild Omicron. I'm disgusted and furious, and this is the kind of crap that erodes people's trust in "the science" and those who claim to be following it.


----------



## Chagall

Ontario announced they are delaying the start of the school year by a whopping two days. They are at full capacity for testing and have neared the 100,000 mark so only those exhibiting symptoms will be tested. Infectious disease experts say the actual number of new cases would be much higher as health units reached their testing capability. The positivity rate has spiked to over 30%. People in long term care homes, immune compromised, and seniors are told to get a FOURTH shot three months from their last shot.


----------



## Chagall

I was fully in support of the vaccines but a fourth shot three months after the last one for vulnerable people is getting ridiculous. Why are they pushing more vaccines for people in long term care, immune compromised, people with health conditions and many others instead of restricting things that could halt the spread.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I give up. PCR tests are being pulled off the market U. S. December 31, 2021. So my question is how many false positive test results are inaccurate that's  being broadcast repeatedly across various media outlets.


----------



## buffalogal

Just was reading this article (in response to the post above that seems to be a misleading interpretation) so thought I would share. https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...s-pcr-test-withdrawn-after-dec-31/9053100002/


----------



## hermes_lemming

A dear friend just caught covid. He and his wife caught it from their 2 yr old. The little one was sick. And later his wife caught it and now he has it. They declined quickly (like within 2 days) despite being fully vaxxed and boosted. Throat feels like shards, coughing wracks the body, raving fever and brain fog not to mention no taste or smell. Prior to this, very active and healthy. Not overweight. Not even 40.

Its breaking my heart watching this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> A dear friend just caught covid. He and his wife caught it from their 2 yr old. The little one was sick. And later his wife caught it and now he has it. They declined quickly (like within 2 days) despite being fully vaxxed and boosted. Throat feels like shards, coughing wracks the body, raving fever and brain fog not to mention no taste or smell. Prior to this, very active and healthy. Not overweight. Not even 40.
> 
> Its breaking my heart watching this.


Hope your friends get better soon!
Do you knew what vaccine they got?


----------



## QuelleFromage

mzbaglady1 said:


> I give up. PCR tests are being pulled off the market U. S. December 31, 2021. So my question is how many false positive test results are inaccurate that's  being broadcast repeatedly across various media outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284604
> View attachment 5284605
> View attachment 5284606


NO. This is inaccurate.

The CDC's PCR test is only one of many PCR tests, the majority of which are still in market and effective. It's being retired because it's not needed, and its retirement was announced in JULY. This is nothing new.

The "can't distinguish between flu and Covid" is just misinformation.

Can we please fact check before we post things like this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @QuelleFromage 
I re-googled and found this:


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope your friends get better soon!
> Do you knew what vaccine they got?


He got pfizer she did Moderna


----------



## elvisfan4life

UK hospitals are filling up scarily rapidly now as omicron has reached the over 60s since mixing over Christmas deaths going up the last two days too all because people can’t get a jab and wear a mask I despair of the number of selfish people in this country and our awful leaders who ignore our medics and scientists


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Well this new variant, omicron is reeking havoc here in OZ!! The heads of each state keep having meetings on what should be done about it as it's in every territory and state now. We are up over 6000+ daily cases in my state and climbing and we will reach the same number of NSW daily cases which is currently over 16,000+ - Given we had new years eve already (last night), we expect these daily cases to double and more then likely triple the number of cases over the next few days and weeks.

So all the state leaders are panicking and now we can get the booster jab at 3 months, which they are *REALLY* pushing you to get it at, instead of waiting 6 months for 18 years old and over???  I don't want to get a booster every 3 bloody months!!! I had a shocking reaction on my first jab, which was AZ, now the booster is Modena. I don't know how I'll react to that, everyone has different reactions and/or no reactions. I just cannot stand watching the dam news, so all this info is coming through my BFF who sends me the news clips everyday. We are bracing for lockdown #7. Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was running a bunch of errands today for the weekend we’re expecting a big snow storm. I ran to Walmart and I saw a huge line outside and thought are those people trying to get to the bakery, we have a popular bakery and couple of ethnic grocery stores next to Walmart. Nope it was the line to get Covid testing it was from the center all the way to Walmart I was shocked by how long the line was.

I got my booster earlier this week luckily with very minimal side effects, fever the night of and a bit congested the next day(more than my normal level of congestion lol).


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> I was running a bunch of errands today for the weekend we’re expecting a big snow storm. I ran to Walmart and I saw a huge line outside and thought are those people trying to get to the bakery, we have a popular bakery and couple of ethnic grocery stores next to Walmart. Nope it was the line to get Covid testing it was from the center all the way to Walmart I was shocked by how long the line was.



At the testing site here there's a 2-hour car-line wait with waiting cars stretching onto the freeway from the freeway exit.


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s insane I can’t imagine waiting over two hours for a Covid test. I’ve seen people going in/out of the testing center but never a line out the door down the street.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> That’s insane I can’t imagine waiting over two hours for a Covid test. I’ve seen people going in/out of the testing center but never a line out the door down the street.



A lot of people waiting in the line said they needed the tests for work and they were desperate. I can't imagine an employer demanding that employees be tested but failing to provide the tests but that must be the case.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> That’s insane I can’t imagine waiting over two hours for a Covid test. I’ve seen people going in/out of the testing center but never a line out the door down the street.


We also might be seeing the result of family gatherings for the holidays


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you @QuelleFromage
> I re-googled and found this:
> View attachment 5284965


USA Today? A fact checker? lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> I was running a bunch of errands today for the weekend we’re expecting a big snow storm. I ran to Walmart and I saw a huge line outside and thought are those people trying to get to the bakery, we have a popular bakery and couple of ethnic grocery stores next to Walmart. Nope it was the line to get Covid testing it was from the center all the way to Walmart I was shocked by how long the line was.
> 
> I got my booster earlier this week luckily with very minimal side effects, fever the night of and a bit congested the next day(more than my normal level of congestion lol).


You can still get covid with the booster and you can still infect others - it just (hopefully) stops you getting seriously ill so even boosted people need to take regular tests and self isolate if you test positive to avoid infecting others


----------



## elvisfan4life

BigPurseSue said:


> A lot of people waiting in the line said they needed the tests for work and they were desperate. I can't imagine an employer demanding that employees be tested but failing to provide the tests but that must be the case.


The UK is running out of both lateral flow and pcr tests as so many people are testing positive and then their contacts need to test themselves too - rumours are tests will only be available for health and social care workers to keep the hospitals staffed as so many are off sick self isolating or unable to find tests to check they are negative and avoid infecting vulnerable patients. Most of our hospitals are banning visitors as they are infecting patients - a lot of covid inpatients came in with another condition but have been infected in hospital mainly by visitors but also by staff


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

julia.in.germany said:


> In Germany stricter laws were announced because the new variant is spreading so fast and our hospitals (especially the staff) are about to collapse. Our problem is that not enough people got the vaccine. Some people didn't because of legit concerns but there's also a growing radical group of people who basically want to overthrow the government - sending death threats, ambushing politicians in front of their houses and all.
> They are very aggressive. Only yesterday a father of 3 killed his wife, kids and then himself. He faked vaccination papers, was found out by the police and subsequently was scared of legal consequences so he just ended all of their lifes. Such unbelievable stuff is happening so often now. Demonstrations are becoming more violent.
> It's really scary here :'c I don't want to go outside much anymore, have no drive for anything


Hang in there! 
Can’t even imagine your stress levels!

Sending you multiple positive healthy vibes!
Hang i there kiddo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> USA Today? A fact checker? lol
> 
> View attachment 5285555


Oh my gosh, I know! This is where we are at these days!
But any real info >>> better than mis info, right?

But seriously, I also  fact checked the fact check with real medical professionals I am close to. So unless there's new data about to surface that they are currently studying,  I am sticking with their current opinions. They definitely know more than I do, USA Today, and most lay people who have no scientific knowledge.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh, I know! This is where we are at these days!
> But any real info >>> better than mis info, right?
> 
> But seriously, I also  fact checked the fact check with real medical professionals I am close to. So unless there's new data about to surface that they are currently studying,  I am sticking with their current opinions. They definitely know more than I do, USA Today, and most lay people who have no scientific knowledge.


The conclusion is in your post! “ Real medical professionals I am close to “ 
I have 0 word after this .


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

BigPurseSue said:


> At the testing site here there's a 2-hour car-line wait with waiting cars stretching onto the freeway from the freeway exit.



Here it's at least a 4 hour+ wait and one stupid leader stated instead of waiting in your car and/or in line, go to the beach???  It's summer time here and BLISTERING HOT!!!!!!  We had in my state over new years eve day and new years day, 2 days over 40+!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> The conclusion is in your post! “ Real medical professionals I am close to “
> I have 0 word after this .


What’s wrong with her statement?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What’s wrong with her statement?


I took it as a positive. 
I thought she was trying to say that I made her speechless in a good way, even though my grammar may be all over the place.
In general, I prefer to interpret a statement as a positive if it comes across as somewhat of a vague statement. (Especially on January  1st)
I mean, what do I have to lose for being positive, right?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

hermes_lemming said:


> A dear friend just caught covid. He and his wife caught it from their 2 yr old. The little one was sick. And later his wife caught it and now he has it. They declined quickly (like within 2 days) despite being fully vaxxed and boosted. Throat feels like shards, coughing wracks the body, raving fever and brain fog not to mention no taste or smell. Prior to this, very active and healthy. Not overweight. Not even 40.
> 
> Its breaking my heart watching this.


One of my teacher friends - fully vaxxed and “boosterized” as my elderly uncle says - caught Covid from her youngest son - who is in pre-school. He’s four. I read today that Omicron spreads so quickly - every one person that has it- spreads it to three- unknowingly. Both vaccinated and un vaccinated are spreading it. It’s not as deadly but highly transmissible.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVLoveaffair said:


> One of my teacher friends - fully vaxxed and “boosterized” as my elderly uncle says - caught Covid from her youngest son - who is in pre-school. He’s four. I read today that Omicron spreads so quickly - every one person that has it- spreads it to three- unknowingly. Both vaccinated and un vaccinated are spreading it. It’s not as deadly but highly transmissible.


They don't have Omnicron.  My friend and his family have delta variant


----------



## zooba

Just once, I hope to go about my day without worrying about touching my face, or squirting myself down with sanitizer after being hugged. I really miss a good hug from a friend.


----------



## QuelleFromage

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> USA Today? A fact checker? lol
> 
> View attachment 5285555


I don't even understand this post. The image posted just shows the political slant of these publications (in the opinion of whomever designed it) and states that this slant doesn't have anything to do with accuracy of the content. So what does it have to do with the accuracy of the (apparently lightly left of center) USA Today piece posted?

As for PCR tests being "cancelled" as of 12/31, that's clearly debunked, as PCRs are still out there as a gold standard alongside NAAT. I took one this morning.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> They don't have Omnicron.  My friend and his family have delta variant


The statistics in my state show it is mostly delta.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I can't believe my DD's friend's young brother (fully vaccinated, but not boosted) just got Covid. So far,  the rest of the family, all boosted,  don't have any symptoms.


----------



## buffalogal

Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.


----------



## winks

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.



Really sorry for you!! Hugs!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.


Oh my goodness! I hope you feel less frustrated soon.
500 + out is a lot!!!
May I ask if you are in the US? And if so what part?


----------



## buffalogal

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! I hope you feel less frustrated soon.
> 500 + out is a lot!!!
> May I ask if you are in the US? And if so what part?


Yes, US. Richmond, VA … but it is happening so many places. Lousy time for someone to have a real emergency when the medical professionals are drained and the facilities/resources are strained.


----------



## QuelleFromage

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.


So sorry to hear this....this is happening a lot in my city. My BFF is an ER physician in a medium-hit city and she says they are completely short-staffed.
Maybe you could get a hormone scrip via telehealth that might help you feel better?


----------



## buffalogal

QuelleFromage said:


> So sorry to hear this....this is happening a lot in my city. My BFF is an ER physician in a medium-hit city and she says they are completely short-staffed.
> Maybe you could get a hormone scrip



I started with a glass of wine (was abstaining for the last month), a bubble bath and a watching of The Proposal,so I could at least see Ryan Reynolds’ abs. Lol - hasn’t hurt my mood today!


----------



## pixiejenna

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.



I’m sorry to hear this happened to you. This is beyond frustrating to hear so many people who have needed surgery postponed because of Covid. I had a coworker back in 2020 who was scheduled to have heart surgery and it was canceled because it was considered to be elective and the hospital was overrun with Covid patients. I’m like who the **** has a elective heart surgery I’m pretty sure this is 100%  Necessary. They mentioned on the news last week were I live that hospitals may be canceling elective surgeries due to an increase of Covid cases expected after the holidays in the next few weeks. It’s not fair to non Covid patients that they must suffer though delayed health care and poor quality of life. I get that the staff is completely overwhelmed and short people, I experienced it a few weeks ago when I was in the ER with my dad(Non-Covid and probably were the only non Covid patient in the ER).


----------



## QuelleFromage

buffalogal said:


> I started with a glass of wine (was abstaining for the last month), a bubble bath and a watching of The Proposal,so I could at least see Ryan Reynolds’ abs. Lol - hasn’t hurt my mood today!


Wine
Bubble bath
Ryan Reynolds's abs

^^^^^ You are a genius.


----------



## whateve

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.


I'm so sorry! What country/state are you in?


----------



## buffalogal

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! What country/state are you in?


US. Richmond, VA.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.


So sorry this has happened to you...

Life will improve,


----------



## BigPurseSue

I was at a grocery store last night and they were sold out of so much basic stuff, or nearly sold out. Couldn't believe it. Eggs, skim milk, bagels, bananas, carrots--when was the last time you saw a store out of carrots? They were down to just a couple cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce. Lots of shelves were half-empty. This was a major store too. Are shortages like this a nation-wide thing? I was shopping just a week ago at another grocery store and nothing was sold out there. Since then we have had several snowstorms and below-zero temps so maybe that was the cause.


----------



## Mariapia

pixiejenna said:


> I’m sorry to hear this happened to you. This is beyond frustrating to hear so many people who have needed surgery postponed because of Covid. I had a coworker back in 2020 who was scheduled to have heart surgery and it was canceled because it was considered to be elective and the hospital was overrun with Covid patients. I’m like who the **** has a elective heart surgery I’m pretty sure this is 100%  Necessary. They mentioned on the news last week were I live that hospitals may be canceling elective surgeries due to an increase of Covid cases expected after the holidays in the next few weeks. It’s not fair to non Covid patients that they must suffer though delayed health care and poor quality of life. I get that the staff is completely overwhelmed and short people, I experienced it a few weeks ago when I was in the ER with my dad(Non-Covid and probably were the only non Covid patient in the ER).


It’s the same in France, pixiejenna…


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> I was at a grocery store last night and they were sold out of so much basic stuff, or nearly sold out. Couldn't believe it. Eggs, skim milk, bagels, bananas, carrots--when was the last time you saw a store out of carrots? They were down to just a couple cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce. Lots of shelves were half-empty. This was a major store too. Are shortages like this a nation-wide thing? I was shopping just a week ago at another grocery store and nothing was sold out there. Since then we have had several snowstorms and below-zero temps so maybe that was the cause.


Are you in the states? Tbh I haven't been in a grocery store since mar/April 2020.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BigPurseSue said:


> I was at a grocery store last night and they were sold out of so much basic stuff, or nearly sold out. Couldn't believe it. Eggs, skim milk, bagels, bananas, carrots--when was the last time you saw a store out of carrots? They were down to just a couple cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce. Lots of shelves were half-empty. This was a major store too. Are shortages like this a nation-wide thing? I was shopping just a week ago at another grocery store and nothing was sold out there. Since then we have had several snowstorms and below-zero temps so maybe that was the cause.


I'm in Los Angeles and no issues with shortages of food or dry goods in our grocery stores. Perhaps you're right in guessing it might be your snow storm and Brrrrr temperatures.


----------



## Dextersmom

I'm in Southern California and one thing I have found to be in short supply all year is Philadelphia cream cheese.


----------



## 880

buffalogal said:


> Just need a place to vent. I was supposed to go in at 5:30am tomorrow for a hysterectomy. Not life threatening but quality of life issues for a while now. In fact, it took from August til now to even get on the schedule due to covid/short staff/OR time availability. I was mentally prepared, had done all the pre-op stuff and had just packed my bag and written up a contact/password list for hubby in case things went wrong. Doc just called and they are canceling all non-emergency surgeries due to Covid spike. Said they have 500+ staff out sick and covid patients have tripled. Said it will be March before they even decide about rescheduling things. I can’t believe we are still in this position. Two damn years into this crap. I will be ok so I am better than many but just mentally drained now after preparing my life around this.


I am so sorry @buffalogal! I hope you will be able to be rescheduled asap


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just found out we will be pivoting to online learning. YAY! It will be a disaster.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Dextersmom said:


> I'm in Southern California and one thing I have found to be in short supply all year is Philadelphia cream cheese.


Tons here. There doesn't seem to be any shortage of food issues in my neck of the woods.


----------



## arnott

So I start my new job tomorrow!  I'm a bit scared because I've had a rough start to 2022.  First, I dropped my iPhone and cracked the screen, then my Mom had a scary fall, then I slipped and fell on a steep and snowy driveway!    If anyone remembers the office manager had forgotten about my job interview the first time! Then on Sunday she emailed me and asked me to confirm my shift for "tomorrow". I emailed back and said I thought my first shift on Tuesday. Then she emailed back and said I was right and that she thought it was Monday already!   That's 2 times she has seemed like a real scatterbrain.  I'll be meeting her in person for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Lake Effect

BigPurseSue said:


> I was at a grocery store last night and they were sold out of so much basic stuff, or nearly sold out. Couldn't believe it. Eggs, skim milk, bagels, bananas, carrots--when was the last time you saw a store out of carrots? They were down to just a couple cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce. Lots of shelves were half-empty. This was a major store too. Are shortages like this a nation-wide thing? I was shopping just a week ago at another grocery store and nothing was sold out there. Since then we have had several snowstorms and below-zero temps so maybe that was the cause.


No problem here in South Jersey. I was with my mother over Christmas who lives between Sarasota and Fort Myers. I popped into a large Walmart and was surprised by how empty different parts of the refrigerated section were. I just chalked it up to holiday demand, more family get-togethers and holiday supply issues.


----------



## Lake Effect

Dextersmom said:


> I'm in Southern California and one thing I have found to be in short supply all year is Philadelphia cream cheese.


You can chalk that up to the ridiculous amount of cream cheese my nephew requires for his bagel.

Edited, I have also noticed half and half to be in short supply generally in my area. My mother was in a NJ shore town rental for August and nobody, I mean nobody was keeping it on the shelf. Not even my go-to, WaWa. Lol, my mother was like well, I guess it's $6 for a quart for the organic (and at that, there were only 3 or 4 left). Every time she pulled it out, I was like, savor that


----------



## pixiejenna

GhstDreamer said:


> Tons here. There doesn't seem to be any shortage of food issues in my neck of the woods.



Something happened at one of the manufacturing plants Philadelphia cream cheese was offering people $20 checks to make up for not being able to make their normal holiday  desserts.


----------



## pixiejenna

Off of work for the past week and a half and now we have 12-13 cases and I know of at least 2 more. I already feel like going back out lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

pixiejenna said:


> Off of work for the past week and a half and now we have 12-13 cases and I know of at least 2 more. I already feel like going back out lol.


I have been going in to my office once a week. With the holidays and vacation, I haven’t been in for weeks. I am ready to let my manager know I would like to stay remote until the numbers go down. She scheduled a sort team update mtg for tomorrow. I wonder if she is going to tell us all to go completely wfh.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> So I start my new job tomorrow!  I'm a bit scared because I've had a rough start to 2022.  First, I dropped my iPhone and cracked the screen, then my Mom had a scary fall, then I slipped and fell on a steep and snowy driveway!    If anyone remembers the office manager had forgotten about my job interview the first time! Then on Sunday she emailed me and asked me to confirm my shift for "tomorrow". I emailed back and said I thought my first shift on Tuesday. Then she emailed back and said I was right and that she thought it was Monday already!   That's 2 times she has seemed like a real scatterbrain.  I'll be meeting her in person for the first time tomorrow.


Wishing you a smooth start tomorrow  
As long as she doesn't forget to give you your paycheck you'll be good


----------



## Chagall

I hope everyone is keeping well. I was wondering whether it is wise to keep doctors appointments with the highly transmittable Omicron virus. Cases here are through the roof. I have some appointments that I am considering cancelling. Don’t know what to do.


----------



## Kelly M

Chagall said:


> I hope everyone is keeping well. I was wondering whether it is wise to keep doctors appointments with the highly transmittable Omicron virus. Cases here are through the roof. I have some appointments that I am considering cancelling. Don’t know what to do.


Are you able to do those appointments remotely via video chat? If it's something you can postpone, maybe just wait a few weeks!
Never hurts to call the office & ask how they're handling COVID too. I'm a provider at a clinic (but thankfully I can work 100% remote) and we have people wait outside the clinic's usual waiting room where there's more space & chairs are setup 6+ feet apart. Symptom checklist prior to entering clinic, lots of sanitizer, front desk cleaned after every patient, providers must use mask AND face shield, gloves, etc. I imagine that's relatively standard by now!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> I hope everyone is keeping well. I was wondering whether it is wise to keep doctors appointments with the highly transmittable Omicron virus. Cases here are through the roof. I have some appointments that I am considering cancelling. Don’t know what to do.


Depends on the appointment.  I spend Christmas eve in the ER and I can testify the hospital was well ventilated. Just wear a n95 mask and get boosted


----------



## Compass Rose

Interesting perspectives from all over the world here.  That's about it.  the lives of the people in our household have not changed one bit.  We continue to live our lives like normal people.  You can make something out of this, or not.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Depends on the appointment.  I spend Christmas eve in the ER and I can testify the hospital was well ventilated. Just wear a n95 mask and get boosted


Thanks for your reply. I’m boosted and wear a n95 mask. How are case counts where you are?


----------



## Chagall

Kelly M said:


> Are you able to do those appointments remotely via video chat? If it's something you can postpone, maybe just wait a few weeks!
> Never hurts to call the office & ask how they're handling COVID too. I'm a provider at a clinic (but thankfully I can work 100% remote) and we have people wait outside the clinic's usual waiting room where there's more space & chairs are setup 6+ feet apart. Symptom checklist prior to entering clinic, lots of sanitizer, front desk cleaned after every patient, providers must use mask AND face shield, gloves, etc. I imagine that's relatively standard by now!


Thank you so much for your reply. I can’t go remote because I have glaucoma and my doctor ordered some eye tests for Thursday and a follow up apt next week. I also have to get my eye pressure tasted regularly. They wear those blue masks but no face shield at least last time I was in a few weeks ago. I had a booster two weeks ago and wear an N 95 mask.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I can't believe that one of the 7 states that had the highest amount of monoclonal antibodies allocated to them is now asking the federal government for more testing material and more monoclonal antibodies due to its rampant hospitalizations and positivity rate.
It is also blaming the federal government for not releasing the monoclonal antibodies to them,  even though what is actually true is that there's just not enough!


----------



## TC1

Compass Rose said:


> Interesting perspectives from all over the world here.  That's about it.  the lives of the people in our household have not changed one bit.  We continue to live our lives like normal people.  You can make something out of this, or not.


I wish that were the case here! School is back to remote learning, some provinces have a curfew, indoor dining closed, retail and gyms closed.. AGAIN. Mask mandates and vaccine passports in place. It's beyond frustrating for us dealing with this nearly two years now. It would be nice to live normally!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> Thanks for your reply. I’m boosted and wear a n95 mask. How are case counts where you are?


Out of effin control. I've been helping my friends find at home tests and kn95 masks as both are pretty much sold out and they don't trust amazon


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Compass Rose said:


> Interesting perspectives from all over the world here.  That's about it.  the lives of the people in our household have not changed one bit.  We continue to live our lives like normal people.  You can make something out of this, or not.



How fortunate for you. Unfortunately over 5 million families cannot continue their lives as normal. Including members of this forum who didn't have a choice to "make something of this, or not" as they were planning funerals. A little empathy and kindness goes a long way when posting perspectives.


----------



## Chagall

hermes_lemming said:


> Depends on the appointment.  I spend Christmas eve in the ER and I can testify the hospital was well ventilated. Just wear a n95 mask and get boosted


If you have had the virus previously (I haven’t) are you not protected though, especially if you are a ‘long hauler’.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chagall said:


> If you have had the virus previously (I haven’t) are you not protected though, especially if you are a ‘long hauler’.


Yea I had it and was a long hauler before I was vaccinated.  The natural antibodies are finite. They don't last forever.  And the vaccine was literally the only thing that got rid of long covid or else I would have been the living dead. Use your imagination with that last phrase.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Compass Rose said:


> Interesting perspectives from all over the world here.  That's about it.  the lives of the people in our household have not changed one bit.  We continue to live our lives like normal people.  You can make something out of this, or not.


Interesting in what way? Please tell us more about it.


----------



## r3ticle

Other than not being able to travel like I did in 2019, life is the same.  Haven't changed the way I live.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Chagall said:


> I hope everyone is keeping well. I was wondering whether it is wise to keep doctors appointments with the highly transmittable Omicron virus. Cases here are through the roof. I have some appointments that I am considering cancelling. Don’t know what to do.



Do you know if the doctor’s office is well ventilated?

Can you do a dry run to see if you are comfortable with your doc’s safety protocols?

I’ve seen my doc in a very small office building w/ excellent ventilation & had my eyes tested at a new optician. Both very different appointment went far better than I expected. I was prepared to bail at the last minute & pay the fees if necessary. 

Have another eye test in a new to us building, I’ll be doing a dry run soon. This doc has stated there will be a small fee for a no show. The actual testing is government funded. 

Make a call and ask reception how safety protocol is handled so you can make a decision. 
You will not be alone on this..

Good luck!


----------



## Chagall

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Do you know if the doctor’s office is well ventilated?
> 
> Can you do a dry run to see if you are comfortable with your doc’s safety protocols?
> 
> I’ve seen my doc in a very small office building w/ excellent ventilation & had my eyes tested at a new optician. Both very different appointment went far better than I expected. I was prepared to bail at the last minute & pay the fees if necessary.
> 
> Have another eye test in a new to us building, I’ll be doing a dry run soon. This doc has stated there will be a small fee for a no show. The actual testing is government funded.
> 
> Make a call and ask reception how safety protocol is handled so you can make a decision.
> You will not be alone on this..
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much. I spoke to the office this morning to see if my appointments are still on. Here in Ontario a lot of new restrictions are coming into effect tomorrow. Their office is on the second floor of a large building that always has people on the main floor. You also have to use the washrooms in the building. I am going to phone back tomorrow and see if I can get more info. I asked if the medical workers had been double vaccinated and boosted and she confirmed that at least. Am torn. Really shouldn’t leave it and really shouldn’t go.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> Thank you so much. I spoke to the office this morning to see if my appointments are still on. Here in Ontario a lot of new restrictions are coming into effect tomorrow. Their office is on the second floor of a large building that always has people on the main floor. You also have to use the washrooms in the building. I am going to phone back tomorrow and see if I can get more info. I asked if the medical workers had been double vaccinated and boosted and she confirmed that at least. Am torn. Really shouldn’t leave it and really shouldn’t go.


If I were you, I would go, unless you think putting it off for a few weeks will make a difference. I cancelled my annual eye doctor appointment since I can wait to get a new prescription.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Our local Thai restaurant is out of a lot of ingredients. There are many items on the menu they can't make. They said when they shop for ingredients at an Asian warehouse in LA, there are a lot of empty shelves.


----------



## GhstDreamer

TC1 said:


> I wish that were the case here! School is back to remote learning, some provinces have a curfew, indoor dining closed, retail and gyms closed.. AGAIN. Mask mandates and vaccine passports in place. It's beyond frustrating for us dealing with this nearly two years now. It would be nice to live normally!


It is only back to remote because there is already a shortage of education staff even pre-covid. It just got massively worse the further along into this pandemic. The government knows that there will be many schools eventually closing due to lack of staff and that also includes bus drivers and lunch volunteers. We have nearly a quarter of our staff off due to covid right now.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chagall said:


> Really shouldn’t leave it and really shouldn’t go.



You really should go! Glaucoma can cause blindness...a new prescription for your glasses would not help.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vanilla Bean said:


> You really should go! Glaucoma can cause blindness...a new prescription for your glasses would not help.


@Chagall I agree with Vanilla Bean.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> Thank you so much. I spoke to the office this morning to see if my appointments are still on. Here in Ontario a lot of new restrictions are coming into effect tomorrow. Their office is on the second floor of a large building that always has people on the main floor. You also have to use the washrooms in the building. I am going to phone back tomorrow and see if I can get more info. I asked if the medical workers had been double vaccinated and boosted and she confirmed that at least. Am torn. Really shouldn’t leave it and really shouldn’t go.


I am not going to say not to worry but for something like glaucoma, you really shouldn't put off the appointment. I need to get a procedure at the hospital next week and even if I could delay it, I rather not. With the pandemic going on, you never know when you can actually get another appointment. Just a couple of weeks ago, I also got a treatment done at my specialist's clinic and it was fine. All the health facilities I have been to have been very clean, well ventilated, etc. so I haven't worried.


----------



## Chagall

GhstDreamer said:


> I am not going to say not to worry but for something like glaucoma, you really shouldn't put off the appointment. I need to get a procedure at the hospital next week and even if I could delay it, I rather not. With the pandemic going on, you never know when you can actually get another appointment. Just a couple of weeks ago, I also got a treatment done at my specialist's clinic and it was fine. All the health facilities I have been to have been very clean, well ventilated, etc. so I haven't worried.


I agree I have decided to go ahead with it. Unfortunately with eye exams they have to get quite close to you, but it is possible that things will get worse rather than better in the near future. Good luck with your procedure next week.


----------



## Chagall

Vanilla Bean said:


> You really should go! Glaucoma can cause blindness...a new prescription for your glasses would not help.


Thank you. I know it is important for regulating my eye drops and checking the pressure. It was scary during the past complete lockdown when I couldn’t see the specialist at all. I have tests on Thursday and a follow up next week.


----------



## pursekitten

GhstDreamer said:


> Tons here. There doesn't seem to be any shortage of food issues in my neck of the woods.



There weren't any shortages in Salt Lake City, Utah either during December. Although, in the days before Thanksgiving I couldn't find any culantro to make my mom's sofrito (Puerto Rican mirepoix) at any grocery or the biggest Latin supermarket near me. Herbs are more or less back in stock now.



Lake Effect said:


> No problem here in South Jersey. I was with my mother over Christmas who lives between Sarasota and Fort Myers. I popped into a large Walmart and was surprised by how empty different parts of the refrigerated section were. I just chalked it up to holiday demand, more family get-togethers and holiday supply issues.



Supply chain troubles must be hitting hard. I can't imagine a Wal-Mart being bare, that just doesn't happen often.



Chagall said:


> I agree I have decided to go ahead with it. Unfortunately with eye exams they have to get quite close to you, but it is possible that things will get worse rather than better in the near future. Good luck with your procedure next week.



So glad you decided to go. Preventative medicine is so important, especially when so many things can be diagnosed through someone's eyes. I just went to my dentist this week; masks are still required, and appointments are limited. Although, they should not have brought back face massages, scalp massages, and weighted eye masks—just puzzling.


----------



## Compass Rose

Sunshine mama said:


> Interesting in what way? Please tell us more about it.


I am not here to argue about who is sympathetic or empathetic and who is not.  The question is "how has coronavirus impacted YOUR life.  I indicated how it has, by stating that we are carrying on normally.  If you want to make something more of it, go ahead, after all...this is a forum.  If you want me to expound, I will say that this is snowbird season where we live, and we see more and more cars on the road here from states that are from lockdown states that we don't normally see..... California, Nevada, Oregon, and of course, Illinois, Ohio, New York, and New Jersey, Maryland and Virginia.  They are all headed for the nearest realtor and are buying permanent homes here.  I will tell you that my home that we built on the water 4 years ago has doubled in value, but the taxes have not, which really makes it attractive to live here.  We are seeing overwhelming traffic and no place to park in shopping malls, and restaurants are full to capacity every night.  Mandates aren't laws here, and it does impact our infrastructure.    I don't feel like disclosing my medical status to everyone, but I will just say, I don't need another smallpox, measles, or mumps vaccine because I got those a half a century ago.


----------



## jellyv

Compass Rose said:


> Iwe see more and more cars on the road here from states that are* from lockdown states that we don't normally see.*.... California, Nevada, Oregon, and of course, Illinois, Ohio, New York, and New Jersey, Maryland and Virginia.  They are all headed for the nearest realtor and are *buying permanent homes here*.  I will tell you that my home that we built on the water 4 years ago has doubled in value, but the taxes have not, which* really makes it attractive to live here.  *



Hopefully the new arrivals aren't  young, or old,  or in between. Because if any of these fleeing-lockdown folks would happen to need to deliver their baby in a FL hospital, or have an elective surgery in FL, or have any medical need at all requiring in a hospital setting in FL, this sunny normalcy also means those who need resources increasingly cannot get them, even when in dire need--thanks to uncontrolled sick-outs, thanks to sh#t policy.

In my own state, the National Guard is being enlisted for hospital duty because of the COVID-related staffing breakdown. Fun part: half of the guard is unvaxxed. Should work out splendidly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Compass Rose said:


> I am not here to argue about who is sympathetic or empathetic and who is not.  The question is "how has coronavirus impacted YOUR life.
> 
> "Interesting perspectives from all over the world here"


I'm sorry if you misunderstood my question.
I wasn't asking you to argue at all.
I just wanted to know what your thoughts were regarding the interesting perspectives from all over the world. That is all. Nothing more.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OFTLOG! And here we go again!! Panic buying due to daily case numbers. My state hit on Tuesday 22,000+ and NSW hit 35,000+!! It won't be long before we hit 50,000+ and counting! ALL those dam Lockdowns for the last 2 years for what??????? We hit over 92%+ double vaxx, but this strain, Omicron is just running out of control here. Our hospitals are at capacity, our Premier keeps changing the rules and regulations about "Close contacts." Now a Close contact is either someone who has been in your home for at least 4 hours or lives with you. WTF? And don't go get tested unless you have severe symptoms???? Our Leader keeps changing his dam mind about the rapid testing, whether to make it for free for everyone or just some, testing sites have to turn people away and/or just closed down due to the backlog of tests that people are still waiting for 8 days later??? We all knew over xmas and the new year cases would go up and get out of control. Now they are predicting we _could_ reach 100,000 daily cases. The fact that they no longer put any exposure sites on the GOV site has really pissed me off! We are all clueless as to where and which stores/locations it's been transmitted in. I want to know so I can AVOID going there!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sigh. So apparently Hong Kong requires a 1 month quarantine after a positive covid test. No wonder they have no cases.

Meanwhile our brilliant cdc decides to shorten our quarantine time from 10 days to 5 because they say it's "too hard" for us to stay home for 10 days.  

Meanwhile my coworker just came back from some travels. She said no one was wearing masks indoors in Vegas and Sedona, despite everyone coughing and being obviously sick.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pursekitten said:


> There weren't any shortages in Salt Lake City, Utah either during December. Although, in the days before Thanksgiving I couldn't find any culantro to make my mom's sofrito (Puerto Rican mirepoix) at any grocery or the biggest Latin supermarket near me. Herbs are more or less back in stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> Supply chain troubles must be hitting hard. I can't imagine a Wal-Mart being bare, that just doesn't happen often.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you decided to go. Preventative medicine is so important, especially when so many things can be diagnosed through someone's eyes. I just went to my dentist this week; masks are still required, and appointments are limited. Although, they should not have brought back face massages, scalp massages, and weighted eye masks—just puzzling.


So fancy! I'm just happy if the medical facility have xray machines that are of the same Era 

One was so archaic they missed the broken bone


----------



## ultravisitor

jellyv said:


> Hopefully the new arrivals aren't  young, or old,  or in between. Because if any of these fleeing-lockdown folks would happen to need to deliver their baby in a FL hospital, or have an elective surgery in FL, or have any medical need at all requiring in a hospital setting in FL, this sunny normalcy also means those who need resources increasingly cannot get them, even when in dire need--thanks to uncontrolled sick-outs, thanks to sh#t policy.


Exactly. Many people are in places where they profess they can "live normally"...however, life is not normal due to the uncontrolled spread. Maybe a few individuals' lives have not been affected, but when the hospitals are full and people are not able to get the healthcare they need--whether it's for COVID or something else--there are still plenty of people who cannot live normally. Life is not normal in that situation.

Of course, other people are not what matter to those who just want to "live normally" because so long as everything is fine for them, why should they care about others?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BigPurseSue

My mom's memory-care facility has a covid outbreak. I visit her every day, and today when I went there were "No Visitors" quarantine signs posted on the doors. I love the fact that they never bothered to inform families. I'm sure she's freaking out and unable to understand what's going on and why we can't visit her. 

Yesterday I headed to a nearby Walgreen's because I heard they had covid tests in stock. They've been sold out everywhere in the city for weeks. It was a mob scene. The clerks were fielding calls from anxious customers, saying that even though policy was that they will sell only 4 test kits to a customer they will sell customers however many kits they want.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom's memory-care facility has a covid outbreak. I visit her every day, and today when I went there were "No Visitors" quarantine signs posted on the doors. I love the fact that they never bothered to inform families. I'm sure she's freaking out and unable to understand what's going on and why we can't visit her.
> 
> Yesterday I headed to a nearby Walgreen's because I heard they had covid tests in stock. They've been sold out everywhere in the city for weeks. It was a mob scene. The clerks were fielding calls from anxious customers, saying that even though policy was that they will sell only 4 test kits to a customer they will sell customers however many kits they want.


Call ahead to find out when they restock and head to there that very morning when they first open.

Otherwise try finding them online at Walmart or cvs


----------



## BigPurseSue

hermes_lemming said:


> Call ahead to find out when they restock and head to there that very morning when they first open.
> 
> Otherwise try finding them online at Walmart or cvs



That's good advice. Walgreen's hasn't been posting on its web site the names of stores that have the tests in stock. 

I was watching Nextdoor where people were posting what stores in the city have tests in stock, but Nextdoor has been deleting the messages for reasons I can't fathom.   Just by luck I stopped in at a nearby Walgreen's when they had them, but they were going fast.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> That's good advice. Walgreen's hasn't been posting on its web site the names of stores that have the tests in stock.
> 
> I was watching Nextdoor where people were posting what stores in the city have tests in stock, but Nextdoor has been deleting the messages for reasons I can't fathom.   Just by luck I stopped in at a nearby Walgreen's when they had them, but they were going fast.


Yea the pharmacy staff told me what to do. And when they were in stock, they advised me to drop everything and dash over. So glad I did cuz apparently the prices are now going up as the govt reprieve ended in dec


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom's memory-care facility has a covid outbreak. I visit her every day, and today when I went there were "No Visitors" quarantine signs posted on the doors. I love the fact that they never bothered to inform families. I'm sure she's freaking out and unable to understand what's going on and why we can't visit her.
> 
> Yesterday I headed to a nearby Walgreen's because I heard they had covid tests in stock. They've been sold out everywhere in the city for weeks. It was a mob scene. The clerks were fielding calls from anxious customers, saying that even though policy was that they will sell only 4 test kits to a customer they will sell customers however many kits they want.


I heard Walmart was restocking…


----------



## Izzy_w

It kinda sucks that we are back to square one (or worse) and now Chicago is requiring proof of vaccination to dine in at restaurants, bars, and gyms. Quite honestly, I think it's pointless to do that since 1) it has been proven that fully vaccinated and boosted people can still get COVID and pass it 2) so many people have fake vaccine cards. I, personally, and fully vaxxed and boosted and I did it primarily to prevent severe symptoms and illness. Good thing that January and February are traditionally quite times for the hospitality business.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I heard Walmart was restocking…


I kept checking walmart.com  and I ordered 3 kits.  I wanted to order more, but I also didn't want to hoard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I had to go to Walmart today in person to pick up some covid tests I ordered, and I was surprised to see so many empty shelves and so many products not in stock. 
I had noticed this a few days ago at a local TJ Maxx store too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> I had to go to Walmart today in person to pick up some covid tests I ordered, and I was surprised to see so many empty shelves and so many products not in stock.
> I had noticed this a few days ago at a local TJ Maxx store too.


Yea its feeling like spring 2020 all over again


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Izzy_w said:


> It kinda sucks that we are back to square one (or worse) and now Chicago is requiring proof of vaccination to dine in at restaurants, bars, and gyms. Quite honestly, I think it's pointless to do that since 1) it has been proven that fully vaccinated and boosted people can still get COVID and pass it 2) so many people have fake vaccine cards. I, personally, and fully vaxxed and boosted and I did it primarily to prevent severe symptoms and illness. Good thing that January and February are traditionally quite times for the hospitality business.


I just hope people are respectful and don’t take the requirements out on the employees just for asking and doing their job. It’s not fair to them.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve also read that the cost of home covid tests are going up because the rule/law of the pricing is ending.

So on top of nearly 20 cases at work today we also had 18 sick calls when I left at 330. I’m so burnt out and I’ve only been back to work for 3 days. It is really feeling like 2020 all over again, but this time it’s worse we’ve never had this many cases at a single time before and I’m sure about half the sick calls were probably new cases.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

This will be interesting. The FDA had requested 75 years to release the Pfizer data they used for licensing Pfizer's vaccine but a federal judge refused their proposal of releasing 500 pages per month and has instead ordered them to release 55,000 pages per month.

It took the FDA only 108 days to review Pfizer's data and license the vaccine. Any thoughts on why the FDA would need 75 years to release that same data?









						Instead of FDA’s Requested 500 Pages Per Month, Court Orders FDA to Produce Pfizer Covid-19 Data at Rate of 55,000 Pages Per Month!
					

A great win for transparency that removes a stranglehold "health" authorities have had on data independent scientists need to offer solutions and address serious issues with the vaccine program.




					aaronsiri.substack.com


----------



## lulu212121

What?!? 75 years? I thought all this was transparent?


----------



## BleuSaphir

I hope soon I would reach recovery. but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## jellyv

Morgan_Bellini said:
			
		

> This will be interesting. The FDA had requested 75 years to release the Pfizer data they used for licensing Pfizer's vaccine but a federal judge refused their proposal of releasing 500 pages per month and has instead ordered them to release 55,000 pages per month.
> 
> It took the FDA only 108 days to review Pfizer's data and license the vaccine. Any thoughts on why the FDA would need 75 years to release that same data?


-----


lulu212121 said:


> What?!? 75 years? I thought all this was transparent?


---
Right-wing/vax denier hype is what this is about. It's being marketed to the gullible as something nefarious when it's close to routine.

"But this is no coverup. This glacial pace is broadly consistent with the FDA’s standard timelines for fulfilling record requests. The FDA does often prioritize more important documents, but complete responses can take years. The agency’s FOIA office is badly backlogged, with more than 3,000 requests outstanding at the end of 2020. The agency routinely fails to meet response deadlines set by Congress."



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/12/13/55-years-fulfill-records-request-clearly-fda-needs-serious-reform-its-data-sharing-practices/
		


Should FDA do better? Well, hello to all the newly minted federal bureaucracy watchers.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

I went for my eye appointment yesterday and there were only two patients. The girl at the desk asked to me if I was vaccinated and I went to show her my vaccine certificate and she said that it was ok she didn’t need to see that. The other person and I were believed without having to show our vaccine certificates, we were just taken at our word. Trust is a lovely concept, but with omicron out of control I think a somewhat more ‘militant’ approach would be in order.


----------



## arnott

Well travel was a total nightmare in Vancouver yesterday and the Skytrains were delayed because they had to de-ice the tracks:









						'SERIOUS delays': Vancouver commuters react to snow-impacted transit and roadways
					

Extensive delays were reported at some SkyTrain stations




					www.vancouverisawesome.com
				




So when the Skytrains finally came, people crammed in like Sardines!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> I hope soon I would reach recovery. but I’m not holding my breath.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BleuSaphir said:


> I hope soon I would reach recovery. but I’m not holding my breath.


I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

jellyv said:


> -----
> 
> ---
> Right-wing/vax denier hype is what this is about. It's being marketed to the gullible as something nefarious when it's close to routine.
> 
> "But this is no coverup. This glacial pace is broadly consistent with the FDA’s standard timelines for fulfilling record requests. The FDA does often prioritize more important documents, but complete responses can take years. The agency’s FOIA office is badly backlogged, with more than 3,000 requests outstanding at the end of 2020. The agency routinely fails to meet response deadlines set by Congress."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/12/13/55-years-fulfill-records-request-clearly-fda-needs-serious-reform-its-data-sharing-practices/
> 
> 
> 
> Should FDA do better? Well, hello to all the newly minted federal bureaucracy watchers.


I can understand missing a deadline but 75 years is quite a stretch. I think we all have a right to know as much data as possible before we make irreversible medical decisions. It's such an emergency that people are losing their jobs if they don't get it but they won't prioritize releasing the data they have? I would think this would be the most important request to deliver on time given the division this vaccine is causing the entire world.


----------



## jellyv

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I think we all have a right to know as much data as possible before we make irreversible medical decisions.


As if all medical interventions, including irreversible ones, aren't a risk-benefit ratio, including the risks caused by an imperfect knowledge base.  May as well take a "need more data" standard for chemotherapy, surgery, and radiation treatments if you were so unlucky as to get a cancer diagnosis. Irreversible treatments are routinely accepted every day by cancer patients, heart patients, etc., on the basis of what is known now. I wonder how many vaccine skeptics would say, Well, we really don't know enough about drug X for my breast cancer, do we?  I better [take nothing, or buy a talk-radio quack treatment, or bury a potato in the yard] instead!

Unfortunately, in a pandemic the risk calculus isn't merely to one's own outcome. The vaccine-hesitant are actual public health threats.

Let's be real, data or lack thereof isn't what's driving the vaccine averse. Any chart showing hospitalizations and deaths of vaxxed/not vaxxed is pretty dramatic data, and yet.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

jellyv said:


> As if all medical interventions, including irreversible ones, aren't a risk-benefit ratio, including the risks caused by an imperfect knowledge base.  May as well take a "need more data" standard for chemotherapy, surgery, and radiation treatments if you were so unlucky as to get a cancer diagnosis. Irreversible treatments are routinely accepted every day by cancer patients, heart patients, etc., on the basis of what is known now. I wonder how many vaccine skeptics would say, Well, we really don't know enough about drug X for my breast cancer, do we?  I better [take nothing, or buy a talk-radio quack treatment, or bury a potato in the yard] instead!
> 
> Unfortunately, in a pandemic the risk calculus isn't merely to one's own outcome. The vaccine-hesitant are actual public health threats.
> 
> Let's be real, data or lack thereof isn't what's driving the vaccine averse. Any chart showing hospitalizations and deaths of vaxxed/not vaxxed is pretty dramatic data, and yet.


In your example, cancer and heart patients likely aren't being denied the data behind the treatments they are being offered. If they choose to research novel treatments or drugs, they can. And many do. In the case of the vaccine, we are being pressured to receive a new treatment and although the FDA has thousands of pages of data they used to choose this treatment for us, we are not allowed to see it. The FDA is too busy to post it even though they already have it. 

My point is that it would have been helpful for the FDA to voluntarily prioritize its release as opposed to waiting 75 years, especially if the slow release is causing vaccine hesitancy. Millions of people want more information before they get vaccinated so why not release it? Fighting the timely release of existing data looks deceptive at a time when transparency is important and it is not building confidence in those who are vaccine hesitant. The goal is to reduce hesitancy, not seed it. And yes, I understand that cancer and heart disease are not contagious but that reinforces the need for cooperation from our agencies. The FDA fought this release at a time when people are asking for informed consent. How is that helpful when time is of the essence?


----------



## minussss

stay at home for a long time


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope you feel better soon!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I hope you feel better soon!!


I been through the worst part. I would like to be recovered now!


----------



## Chanbal

Great title! Many of us need very, very good news… 










						Omicron: 'There is some very, very good news,' Northwell Health CEO says
					

While the number of hospitalizations have ticked up, one hospital CEO explained how there is still some good news on the horizon.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## TC1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> In your example, cancer and heart patients likely aren't being denied the data behind the treatments they are being offered. If they choose to research novel treatments or drugs, they can. And many do. In the case of the vaccine, we are being pressured to receive a new treatment and although the FDA has thousands of pages of data they used to choose this treatment for us, we are not allowed to see it. The FDA is too busy to post it even though they already have it.
> 
> My point is that it would have been helpful for the FDA to voluntarily prioritize its release as opposed to waiting 75 years, especially if the slow release is causing vaccine hesitancy. Millions of people want more information before they get vaccinated so why not release it? Fighting the timely release of existing data looks deceptive at a time when transparency is important and it is not building confidence in those who are vaccine hesitant. The goal is to reduce hesitancy, not seed it. And yes, I understand that cancer and heart disease are not contagious but that reinforces the need for cooperation from our agencies. The FDA fought this release at a time when people are asking for informed consent. How is that helpful when time is of the essence?


I agree. When people who are on the fence about getting vaccinated read things like "75 years for the trial results to be released" they all feel vindicated with the SEE! they have something to hide, I told ya so speech.


----------



## jellyv

nm


----------



## mzbaglady1

QuelleFromage said:


> NO. This is inaccurate.
> 
> The CDC's PCR test is only one of many PCR tests, the majority of which are still in market and effective. It's being retired because it's not needed, and its retirement was announced in JULY. This is nothing new.
> 
> The "can't distinguish between flu and Covid" is just misinformation.
> 
> Can we please fact check before we post things like this?


Responding back. I wasnt aware that the announcement was made since July that PCR tests was being eliminated during the time frame YOU posted. Fact check I  received information from a doctor that passed along information to me. So for the record part of what I posted was probably inaccurate but not the whole post.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! What a nightmare!! The last 2 days, Friday & Saturday we had over 50K+ new daily cases!!!!!!!  Sunday numbers of cases, which was yesterday, we will know later this morning. It's everywhere now!!! Even at where I shop for my groceries., I know of 3 people who have it at that store and currently they are at home self isolating.

It's School holidays here ATM, so just wait until Term 1 of School résumés at the end of this month. It's going to rage through all the schools like wildfire and I have no doubt we will hit the 100K+ daily cases, *IF* we don't already hit it before hand the way it's going. I tried to make a doctors appointment about my ears and have been told they are only doing telehealth consults. How on earth can you SEE into my ears through a phone?? I get it - The Doctors don't want to get covid - You cannot even see a regular doc about anything unless it's an emergency, due to the number of daily cases here. 

They had made the rapid testing Free for those who hold a Government pension, disability or unemployment card, which I do. You can either get 5 free once a month or 10 free every 3 months. So it looks like I'll be getting the 5 free every month if I think I need to.


----------



## inverved

I have decided that I will not be doing any domestic or international travel this year after coming back from a 5 night trip to Melbourne and coming down with a virus that was not COVID (thanks to a negative RAT). Luckily, my recovery time was very quick (24-48 hours), but it could have been much worse. It was enough to put me off travel, for now.

The reasons for me deciding not to travel outside of the state has nothing to do with catching COVID, but more so that if I got it, I'd rather recover in the comfort of my own home. I also wouldn't want it impacting my travels and wasting time, money and annual leave. We work so hard for our annual leave, so I'd rather do a staycation somewhere within a few hours away instead.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## BleuSaphir

I’m now feeling better than yesterday. I can focus around me with clear mind. It just my headache still lingers with medium or low sensations. A little bit of body chills.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

All lateral flow tests have been free thus far over here in the UK and can be ordered online for home delivery or picked up from pharmacies. DH gets boxes of 7 free from his work (on a weekly basis if he wanted but he's been working from home a lot). I got a box of 7 foc just walking into a chemist asking for them.
However, now there is a shortage of them. Goodness only knows how it affects any data.
I don't know how much it costs for other countries but I think they're going to introduce a charge here soon for non-essential workers?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BleuSaphir said:


> I’m now feeling better than yesterday. I can focus around me with clear mind. It just my headache still lingers with medium or low sensations. A little bit of body chills.


I’m glad to hear you are feeling better!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cornflower Blue said:


> All lateral flow tests have been free thus far over here in the UK and can be ordered online for home delivery or picked up from pharmacies. DH gets boxes of 7 free from his work (on a weekly basis if he wanted but he's been working from home a lot). I got a box of 7 foc just walking into a chemist asking for them.
> However, now there is a shortage of them. Goodness only knows how it affects any data.
> I don't know how much it costs for other countries but I think they're going to introduce a charge here soon for non-essential workers?



That's wonderful that the tests are free in the UK. I was reading an article about how the cost of test kits is becoming quite a financial burden for many in the US, especially for families that need to regularly test both parents and children. People interviewed were saying they need to budget anywhere from $100 to as much as $350 a month for tests. There are free testing centers but they've been so overwhelmed they routinely cancel appointments and the waiting lines can be hours long.


----------



## quackedup

lovlouisvuitton said:


> They had made the rapid testing Free for those who hold a Government pension, disability or unemployment card, which I do. You can either get 5 free once a month or 10 free every 3 months. So it looks like I'll be getting the 5 free every month if I think I need to.



Its actually a total handout of 10 over the next 3 months for those eligible.
The most you can get is 5 per month.. so if you get 5 in month 1 and 5 in month 2, you get 0 in month 3.




			
				7news.com.au said:
			
		

> National Cabinet has agreed eligible people will be entitled to a total of 10 tests.
> They will be provided over a period of no more than three months.
> A maximum of five tests per month per person will apply.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Another 30K+ new cases recorded Sunday. The fact that the rules & regulations keep changing everyday here, it's giving everyone a headache here! It's ridiculous trying to keep up with all the changes that change everyday.


----------



## HauteMama

Ugh, our building has 11 staff out. That doesn't sound like a lot, but we're a VERY small building. RTI team is pulled to be subs, gym is canceled. At what point does admin finally decide to require masks again? At what point do we temporarily shut down for a few days or at least until we have enough subs to cover?

We have record case numbers in our state and we don't even require masks in the building. It's ridiculous. I wear a mask all day, every day, but how much good will that do when they're dropping like flies all around me?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm so sad. I had my first family trip booked in over 4 years. We booked during the summer when things were looking better. But we just today decided to cancel the trip 6 days before the flight because of this omicron variant. We are all boostered, but almost everyone we know is getting pretty severe symptoms with omicron still and it freaked us out...

oh well...maybe next year I guess...


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm so sad. I had my first family trip booked in over 4 years. We booked during the summer when things were looking better. But we just today decided to cancel the trip 6 days before the flight because of this omicron variant. We are all boostered, but almost everyone we know is getting pretty severe symptoms with omicron still and it freaked us out...
> 
> oh well...maybe next year I guess...


I am so sorry @Yoshi1296. I hope you get to see your family soon

@BleuSaphir, I am glad you are feeling better


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> I am so sorry @Yoshi1296. I hope you get to see your family soon
> 
> @BleuSaphir, I am glad you are feeling better



Thank you! Hope you and yours are safe and well.


----------



## pixiejenna

So a update on my dad. We’ve been trying to get into get into the cardiac surgeon for a few weeks and we’re finally able to get scheduled in. He’s about 75% sure the mass is a thymic tumor based on what he sees in the various scans he’s had done. He basically said that you have 3 options you can wait and watch it to see how fast it’s growing, you can biopsy it, or you can remove it. He recommended that my dad watches it for now since it’s not really effecting his day to day life. My dad’s biggest source of pain is his spinal stenosis which is severe. They said if he goes for a biopsy then he has to have a plan for the results. It would most likely involve radiation every day for what he estimates to be at least a month. Or they would have to remove it. I initially went in expecting to have him getting a biopsy done and left feeling somewhat better about waiting. I think that his age is a big factor in this direction and that combined with it really not causing him any pain. Basically if he never had that one time chest pain that his doctor recommended him go to the ER for he never would have learned about this problem.


----------



## 880

pixiejenna said:


> So a update on my dad. We’ve been trying to get into get into the cardiac surgeon for a few weeks and we’re finally able to get scheduled in. He’s about 75% sure the mass is a thymic tumor based on what he sees in the various scans he’s had done. He basically said that you have 3 options you can wait and watch it to see how fast it’s growing, you can biopsy it, or you can remove it. He recommended that my dad watches it for now since it’s not really effecting his day to day life. My dad’s biggest source of pain is his spinal stenosis which is severe. They said if he goes for a biopsy then he has to have a plan for the results. It would most likely involve radiation every day for what he estimates to be at least a month. Or they would have to remove it. I initially went in expecting to have him getting a biopsy done and left feeling somewhat better about waiting. I think that his age is a big factor in this direction and that combined with it really not causing him any pain. Basically if he never had that one time chest pain that his doctor recommended him go to the ER for he never would have learned about this problem.


My best hopes and prayers for your dad and your family @pixiejenna ! He is very lucky to have you and I hope his spinal stenosis improves while you keep an eye on the tumor.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks 880. I hope that this brings down his stress level and things will get back to normal, well as normal as it can be all things considered in our new world.


----------



## GhstDreamer

HauteMama said:


> Ugh, our building has 11 staff out. That doesn't sound like a lot, but we're a VERY small building. RTI team is pulled to be subs, gym is canceled. At what point does admin finally decide to require masks again? At what point do we temporarily shut down for a few days or at least until we have enough subs to cover?
> 
> We have record case numbers in our state and we don't even require masks in the building. It's ridiculous. I wear a mask all day, every day, but how much good will that do when they're dropping like flies all around me?


We are heading back in person schooling starting next week and we predict that we will be severely short of subs and support staff as well. I think we need to continue online learning even though most parents don't want their kids at home because there is no point if we have to shut down schools again in a few days because there is not enough staff. All the learning coaches, consultants, and administrators are getting ready to go into the classroom to teach. They may end up even shutting down online classes and move those teachers to sub. Unfortunately the special education classes will be cancelled as those teachers will be needed to cover classes. 

A lot people not in education don't realize just because it doesn't affect children as severely, the fact is adults run the school, not children. Closing schools have everything to do with staffing shortages and nothing to do about making sure that the adults who run the schools are safe and healthy. Our union have been saying that we need smaller class sizes but that is one thing the government and the boards have not budged on. All the masks, hepa filters and sanitizers in the world are useless when students are still being squished into a small room like sardines.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My DIL teaches high school English Language Learners, and has been working from home this school year.  The initial plan was for her to teach students remotely from a cubicle in the district offices, but the furniture wasn't ready.  Apparently,  now the furniture has been delivered and they want her to start coming into the district offices to teach.  Of course,  she will have to wear a mask and a face shield since COVID transmission rates are now sky high.  Note that she will still be teaching remotely,  just now she will have to do it while wearing a mask.   This,  of course, will make it super hard for these students to understand her. This isn't about her safety,  or the safety of her vulnerable 1 year old son or even about what is best for her students.   It's about control and a lack of trust.  A priority on public health and education would lead to a different conclusion.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hylia

For me it has really proven that my nature of work can be done remotely 100%. Been working from home since March 2020, and the team’s productivity has not been hampered down at all. Of course, this is due to our company’s long-existing policy of being able to work remotely whenever we want (this was in place way before covid era), so we are all technologically-equipped to get everything done without having to go to the office (leveraging Gsuite platforms, digital signatures for approvals, etcetc), plus the upper management truly respects the culture of not disturbing anyone after office hours and during weekends unless it’s do-or-die urgent situations.

so much so that working from home is now our permanent office policy lol. Just need to come in if required. Totally saves cost cos no need to spend on gas, parking, lunch, tolls (but the savings from these went to online shopping spree instead lol)


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm in the higher education work field (not currently working to finish school) but my friends and colleagues in the field are all completely burnt out with the constant switching back and forth between in-person and online. Most prefer to remain online, but surprisingly most college students want to be in person. This makes the senior administrations happy to return to in-person...but they all get to stay home while the mid level and low level staff and faculty have to come in. Faculty is especially scared since they tend to be much older...I mean some faculty are in their 70s and 80s. Totally unsafe for them to be working in person in this climate, even with vaccines.


----------



## hermes_lemming

This is so bonkers.  I now have a third air filter in my home. Why? Old building, shared heating vent and the family nextdoor has covid. The husband has it bad. The wife told me when I offered some extra tomatoes. 

I try to quell the fear by just buying more masks. It's next level. Different brands depending on activity. One for walking the pup, during non traffic hours. One for hospital and pharmacy visits. One of errands.

And the grocery store shelves are starting to empty. One of my coworkers tested positive and no one can figure out how he caught it. He is basically a hermit. Keeps to himself. No pet no fam. Just does daily walks solo dolo. Sigh.

It's 2020 all over


----------



## GhstDreamer

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm in the higher education work field (not currently working to finish school) but my friends and colleagues in the field are all completely burnt out with the constant switching back and forth between in-person and online. Most prefer to remain online, but surprisingly most college students want to be in person. This makes the senior administrations happy to return to in-person...but they all get to stay home while the mid level and low level staff and faculty have to come in. Faculty is especially scared since they tend to be much older...I* mean some faculty are in their 70s and 80s. Totally unsafe for them to be working in person in this climate, even with vaccines.*



Our government had a lovely idea that they will now allow retired teachers to sub more days than pre-covid so to relieve some of the staffing issues. As if! Most of the retired educators are in their 70's! They don't even want to go back for 1 day! The professional association took a survey and out of the 1500+ retired teachers, only 40 something said they would be willing to sub. That is the whole province. So stupid.


----------



## Izzy_w

hermes_lemming said:


> This is so bonkers.  I now have a third air filter in my home. Why? Old building, shared heating vent and the family nextdoor has covid. The husband has it bad. The wife told me when I offered some extra tomatoes.
> 
> I try to quell the fear by just buying more masks. It's next level. Different brands depending on activity. One for walking the pup, during non traffic hours. One for hospital and pharmacy visits. One of errands.
> 
> And the grocery store shelves are starting to empty. One of my coworkers tested positive and no one can figure out how he caught it. He is basically a hermit. Keeps to himself. No pet no fam. Just does daily walks solo dolo. Sigh.
> 
> It's 2020 all over


It's what Dr. Fauci said, "Omicron will find just about everybody." Even vaccinated and boosted people will be infected, but will fare better. I am vaxxed and boosted but still caught it a few weeks before Christmas, along with my parents. We were all asymptomatic, thankfully! However, I know everyone will react differently.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HauteMama said:


> Ugh, our building has 11 staff out. That doesn't sound like a lot, but we're a VERY small building. RTI team is pulled to be subs, gym is canceled. At what point does admin finally decide to require masks again? At what point do we temporarily shut down for a few days or at least until we have enough subs to cover?
> 
> We have record case numbers in our state and we don't even require masks in the building. It's ridiculous. I wear a mask all day, every day, but how much good will that do when they're dropping like flies all around me?


I know what you mean!!!
We don't have mask requirements either,  and the positivity cases are going off the chart. 
A church I watch online has no mask requirement and all the congregants are seated like sardines with no masks!  The pastor in a passing statement indicated his belief that masks don't work!!!!! 
I was totally flabbergasted and I no longer trust his judgment.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Izzy_w said:


> It's what Dr. Fauci said, "Omicron will find just about everybody." Even vaccinated and boosted people will be infected, but will fare better. I am vaxxed and boosted but still caught it a few weeks before Christmas, along with my parents. We were all asymptomatic, thankfully! However, I know everyone will react differently.


I caught covid twice in 2020. Second time as a long hauler for 5 months. I was not asymptomatic.  So no ty. I like being awake, being able to use my brain, not have my face smell up and pus over. I also like having use of my shoulders and limbs. Having energy to do things. You see where I'm going with this.

Glad you're asymptomatic tho. I'm immune compromised and seeing omnicron knock friends, fam and coworkers off their butts.

I'm looking forward to my 4th shot and will take whatever subsequent shot required. If this means I mask up like some other countries, so be it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Izzy_w said:


> It's what Dr. Fauci said, "Omicron will find just about everybody." Even vaccinated and boosted people will be infected, but will fare better. I am vaxxed and boosted but still caught it a few weeks before Christmas, along with my parents. We were all asymptomatic, thankfully! However, I know everyone will react differently.


I'm glad you and your family were asymptomatic! That's the power of the vaccine!


----------



## Izzy_w

hermes_lemming said:


> I caught covid twice in 2020. Second time as a long hauler for 5 months. I was not asymptomatic.  So no ty. I like being awake, being able to use my brain, not have my face smell up and pus over. I also like having use of my shoulders and limbs. Having energy to do things. You see where I'm going with this.
> 
> Glad you're asymptomatic tho. I'm immune compromised and seeing omnicron knock friends, fam and coworkers off their butts.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my 4th shot and will take whatever subsequent shot required. If this means I mask up like some other countries, so be it.


You do you. I have a friend who is not immune compromised or has any health issues, is fully vaxxed and boosted, and still went to the hospital for a week when he caught COVID in late November with an oxygen tube down his throat. Nevertheless, he made a recovery and is still going about his business and habits. He owns and operates several convenience stores, so yeah, he works a lot with the public and can't work from home. So everyone has a different POV and I don't challenge why.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Izzy_w said:


> You do you. I have a friend who is not immune compromised or has any health issues, is fully vaxxed and boosted, and still went to the hospital for a week when he caught COVID in late November with an oxygen tube down his throat. Nevertheless, he made a recovery and is still going about his business and habits. He owns and operates several convenience stores, so yeah, he works a lot with the public and can't work from home. So everyone has a different POV and I don't challenge why.


Yea I've discussed my experience quite a bit on this thread. Glad your friend and yourself are unscathed.  I'm currently watching my team members being taken out one by one. My boss has been a long hauler after catching it mid oct. Just so we're clear, not everyone I know has the luxury to wfh. And yes they're all fully vaxxed and boosted. It's required at my work. And no, they're not immune compromised. All relatively young and healthy.

 It's unfortunate we're witnessing apparently two opportunities outcomes of the same disease but it is what it is. Continue staying healthy.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I had Covid last year...I still do not have my sense of smell back 100%.  I cannot smell vinegar, dog poo, natural gas (I know this since there was a gas leak in my neighborhood the other day and my sister smelled it in the air!), and other random smells.  Some are back, but not all.  So frustrating.


----------



## pixiejenna

DesigningStyle said:


> I had Covid last year...I still do not have my sense of smell back 100%.  I cannot smell vinegar, dog poo, natural gas (I know this since there was a gas leak in my neighborhood the other day and my sister smelled it in the air!), and other random smells.  Some are back, but not all.  So frustrating.



My coworker also had covid in late 2020 and she still has no sense of smell or taste more than a year later.☹


----------



## Winiebean

hermes_lemming said:


> This is so bonkers.  I now have a third air filter in my home. Why? Old building, shared heating vent and the family nextdoor has covid. The husband has it bad. The wife told me when I offered some extra tomatoes.
> 
> I try to quell the fear by just buying more masks. It's next level. Different brands depending on activity. One for walking the pup, during non traffic hours. One for hospital and pharmacy visits. One of errands.
> 
> And the grocery store shelves are starting to empty. One of my coworkers tested positive and no one can figure out how he caught it. He is basically a hermit. Keeps to himself. No pet no fam. Just does daily walks solo dolo. Sigh.
> 
> *It's 2020 all over*



say 2022 out loud, 2020 too


----------



## BigPurseSue

hermes_lemming said:


> This is so bonkers.  I now have a third air filter in my home. Why? Old building, shared heating vent and the family nextdoor has covid. The husband has it bad. The wife told me when I offered some extra tomatoes.
> 
> I try to quell the fear by just buying more masks. It's next level. Different brands depending on activity. One for walking the pup, during non traffic hours. One for hospital and pharmacy visits. One of errands.
> 
> And the grocery store shelves are starting to empty. One of my coworkers tested positive and no one can figure out how he caught it. He is basically a hermit. Keeps to himself. No pet no fam. Just does daily walks solo dolo. Sigh.
> 
> It's 2020 all over



I'm sorry, HL. You must be so frustrated. And terrified. But then we all are. 

I broke out my last saved N95 respirator mask yesterday. Several envious people asked me where I found it because they're sold out everywhere. I was embarrassed to admit I had a stock of them leftover from woodworking projects years ago, and fished them out of the garage at the start of the pandemic. 

I ordered packs of both KN95 and N95 masks from projectN95.org. Shipping was absolutely atrocious ($20+ !!!). And I'll be lucky to receive them by the end of the month since they're so backed up with orders. But none of the drug stores around here have them, and Amazon is full of complaints about fraudulent masks.


----------



## doni

In Germany you can get antígen tested for free, and also home test kits are pretty cheap to buy (less than 2$ at the drugstore). We get self-tested all the time. If you meet people for diner, if someone you know was positive… Kids at school, people at offices… get tested everyday. You are now required to have had the 3rd booster of the vaccine to do most stuff (restaurants, gym, museums, cinema…), and twice-vaccinated to enter shops and the like. Masks (surgical or FFP2, no fabric masks allowed) are compulsive everywhere inside and in commercial areas outside.

Still, numbers are skyrocketing. I know now more people that have or have had Covid than not. In my home country incidence is over 2200 (!) with almos 200k daily cases (for a population of 40 million). And many people who test positive at home don’t report.

At this point I believe we are all getting it.

I also believe that Omicron is a much milder variant and that as many scientists say, it signals the beginning of the end. Yes, choosing to be optimistic.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm sorry, HL. You must be so frustrated. And terrified. But then we all are.
> 
> I broke out my last saved N95 respirator mask yesterday. Several envious people asked me where I found it because they're sold out everywhere. I was embarrassed to admit I had a stock of them leftover from woodworking projects years ago, and fished them out of the garage at the start of the pandemic.
> 
> I ordered packs of both KN95 and N95 masks from projectN95.org. Shipping was absolutely atrocious ($20+ !!!). And I'll be lucky to receive them by the end of the month since they're so backed up with orders. But none of the drug stores around here have them, and Amazon is full of complaints about fraudulent masks.


Try Home Depot. They have the 3m n95 in stock online. I've been sharing the resources with my work and friends. And gifting supplies to those who can't afford it


----------



## hermes_lemming

DesigningStyle said:


> I had Covid last year...I still do not have my sense of smell back 100%.  I cannot smell vinegar, dog poo, natural gas (I know this since there was a gas leak in my neighborhood the other day and my sister smelled it in the air!), and other random smells.  Some are back, but not all.  So frustrating.


This is my boss. He is guzzling hot sauce on the regular to see if his taste comes back yet. So sad. Feel bad for you both


----------



## Izzy_w

DesigningStyle said:


> I had Covid last year...I still do not have my sense of smell back 100%.  I cannot smell vinegar, dog poo, natural gas (I know this since there was a gas leak in my neighborhood the other day and my sister smelled it in the air!), and other random smells.  Some are back, but not all.  So frustrating.


My aunt caught COVID in November 2020 and she JUST got her sense of smell and taste back 100%!!!! After 14 months!!!  She couldn't smell or taste anything until this past summer, where it was coming back slowly. So don't give up hope!


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm sorry, HL. You must be so frustrated. And terrified. But then we all are.
> 
> I broke out my last saved N95 respirator mask yesterday. Several envious people asked me where I found it because they're sold out everywhere. I was embarrassed to admit I had a stock of them leftover from woodworking projects years ago, and fished them out of the garage at the start of the pandemic.
> 
> I ordered packs of both KN95 and N95 masks from projectN95.org. Shipping was absolutely atrocious ($20+ !!!). And I'll be lucky to receive them by the end of the month since they're so backed up with orders. But none of the drug stores around here have them, and Amazon is full of complaints about fraudulent masks.



I bought 3M N95s on Amazon, specifically sold and fulfilled by Amazon and not a 3rd party seller. They are not fakes. I know because I called 3M and described the box to them and they said as long as it's shipped and sold by Amazon that it's not counterfeit.


----------



## ultravisitor

DaintyDiamonds said:


> I bought 3M N95s on Amazon, specifically sold and fulfilled by Amazon and not a 3rd party seller. They are not fakes. I know because I called 3M and described the box to them and they said as long as it's shipped and sold by Amazon that it's not counterfeit.


Yeah, I got some real N95s--CDC- and NIOSH-approved--from Amazon just last week, and they were less than $1 per mask when I bought them (they're now almost $1.25 per mask). Shipping was free with Prime. It's not hard to find real N95s on Amazon.


----------



## TC1

Where is the uproar over the anti-viral pill distribution? When approved it touted 90% less chance of hospitalization once taken. I read on CNN that it's a manufacturing issue with Pfizer...so, why aren't there camera crews following those trucks around? When the vaccine started to roll out in the giant frozen shipments by UPS there was 24/7 tracking media coverage. 
Mustn't make as much $$$$ off the pill as the vaccine *shrug*


----------



## hermes_lemming

My fav was the news media showing millions of home tests being manufactured this am. Binaxnow now is sold out online and going for $80 on ebay


----------



## DesigningStyle

Izzy_w said:


> My aunt caught COVID in November 2020 and she JUST got her sense of smell and taste back 100%!!!! After 14 months!!!  She couldn't smell or taste anything until this past summer, where it was coming back slowly. So don't give up hope!


I do believe mine will regenerate.  I have noticed that after a few months I am able to pick up different fragrance notes in my body wash!  First I could smell nothing...then I started to smell only the coconut scent in it...then a slight floral...  Slowly but surely.

I will say, in January 2021 when I had it and realized I couldn't smell, I layered on my heavy Givenchy perfumes...couldn't smell any of them...I would go to bed smelling like a French whore!  LOL!


----------



## hermes_lemming

DesigningStyle said:


> I do believe mine will regenerate.  I have noticed that after a few months I am able to pick up different fragrance notes in my body wash!  First I could smell nothing...then I started to smell only the coconut scent in it...then a slight floral...  Slowly but surely.
> 
> I will say, in January 2021 when I had it and realized I couldn't smell, I layered on my heavy Givenchy perfumes...couldn't smell any of them...I would go to bed smelling like a French whore!  LOL!


Lawd you gonna be that lady who I can smell when entering the church while you're sitting at the front pew


----------



## Pursecake

I realized that working from home is so much better and church'ing up my workstation has been my new hobby.  Comfortable closing and no commute has really improved my lifestyle overall.


----------



## LucyMadrid

My lifestyle has stopped. Work from home, going out for a walk with hubby, and at this moment, nothing else. Cooking, cleaning, some housework with the help of a housemaid and that is my social life at present with this omicron, which is affecting  so many people. There was a "break" before omicron and we started going out again, meeting friends, spending some weekends out, but now...there it is again. I hope and deeply want that all of this is over and we can possibly go back to life again.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pursecake said:


> I realized that working from home is so much better and church'ing up my workstation has been my new hobby.  Comfortable closing and no commute has really improved my lifestyle overall.


Right?! In 2020, I first hesitated in buying a desk and used my couch as a 3 in 1 (sleep, chill and work). Lol. I got one of the lap desks instead.

Then in the start of 2021 I caved in and bought a desk like a grownup and did some much needed decluttering to make way for said desk.

Now it's 2022 and my biggest battle is the close proximity of the kitchen. 

But I love working from home. My house robe has been replaced by a napping cardi so that I don't look like a complete slob. And I really don't miss the stressful commute, dealing with traffic and racing for the bus


----------



## arnott

Went to the staff room at work yesterday and there were new signs that said one person per table.


----------



## canto bight

Despite almost everyone in my organization working from home again, they are trying to force my team into doing large in-person events (even though three out of ten fully vaccinated staff members tested positive after the last one).  I have been toying with the idea of moving organizations for a couple of months now, but I think this is the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## hermes_lemming

canto bight said:


> Despite almost everyone in my organization working from home again, they are trying to force my team into doing large in-person events (even though three out of ten fully vaccinated staff members tested positive after the last one).  I have been toying with the idea of moving organizations for a couple of months now, but I think this is the nail in the coffin for me.


Yep how companies conduct themselves during this pandemic speaks volumes about their value system


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

canto bight said:


> Despite almost everyone in my organization working from home again, they are trying to force my team into doing large in-person events (even though three out of ten fully vaccinated staff members tested positive after the last one).  I have been toying with the idea of moving organizations for a couple of months now, but I think this is the nail in the coffin for me.




Do it - do what works best for you and your physical and mental health firms have no loyalty to us and care little for us I learnt that the hard way that next variant could be even worse do all you can to protect yourself


----------



## elvisfan4life

LucyMadrid said:


> My lifestyle has stopped. Work from home, going out for a walk with hubby, and at this moment, nothing else. Cooking, cleaning, some housework with the help of a housemaid and that is my social life at present with this omicron, which is affecting  so many people. There was a "break" before omicron and we started going out again, meeting friends, spending some weekends out, but now...there it is again. I hope and deeply want that all of this is over and we can possibly go back to life again.



We will never go back to life as it was before . I don’t go out at all I’m merely looking forward to things calming now a little and people accepting mask wearing as the norm so I can go out a little safely again until they do I’m staying in


----------



## maxxout

I posted this in the wrong thread so I’m posting here.      I’ll ask the mods to delete my other post.


I’ve adjusted to the isolation really well. In 2020 I retired from teaching at a university so was out before the virus took hold in the US. 
Since I’m an artist and used to being alone in the studio, being alone was/is normal for me. What did change was ordering EVERYTHING. I still haven’t been to a grocery store or any other store. I order once a week from Whole Foods, get urgent home stuff from Home Depot, and rely on amazon for everything else. If I can get delivery local (like dog food etc.) I will always use that instead of amazon. 
I’ve learned how to put in a faucet, fix toilet inner mechanisms, replace window crank opening gizmos, and anything else that I can get parts for and look at u tube tutorials. I’ve become quite self-sufficient. I even cut my hair. I know I’m in a privileged situation with retirement income and well aware how impossible this has been for most. This is just my situation and it has relieved me as I look towards the future getting older and feeling confident about taking care of myself in my own home. That’s far off, but still.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

maxxout said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread so I’m posting here.      I’ll ask the mods to delete my other post.
> 
> 
> I’ve adjusted to the isolation really well. In 2020 I retired from teaching at a university so was out before the virus took hold in the US.
> Since I’m an artist and used to being alone in the studio, being alone was/is normal for me. What did change was ordering EVERYTHING. I still haven’t been to a grocery store or any other store. I order once a week from Whole Foods, get urgent home stuff from Home Depot, and rely on amazon for everything else. If I can get delivery local (like dog food etc.) I will always use that instead of amazon.
> I’ve learned how to put in a faucet, fix toilet inner mechanisms, replace window crank opening gizmos, and anything else that I can get parts for and look at u tube tutorials. I’ve become quite self-sufficient. I even cut my hair. I know I’m in a privileged situation with retirement income and well aware how impossible this has been for most. This is just my situation and it has relieved me as I look towards the future getting older and feeling confident about taking care of myself in my own home. That’s far off, but still.



Your experience mirrors mine in many ways! I have a broken window crank gizmo that even my husband hasn't fixed. You inspired me!


----------



## GhstDreamer

canto bight said:


> Despite almost everyone in my organization working from home again, *they are trying to force my team into doing large in-person events (even though three out of ten fully vaccinated staff members tested positive after the last one).*  I have been toying with the idea of moving organizations for a couple of months now, but I think this is the nail in the coffin for me.



That is like the firm my brother works for. They had a huge team party near Christmas time and a few people there had covid (they were physically sick and still attended) and then everyone there had to self isolate and get tested.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Had my 3rd shot yesterday. All absolutely fine so far.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

We are averaging around 40K+ new cases daily. There is talk about extending the return of School holidays due to the number of daily cases, because when school starts again you can bet it's going to spread through all the schools like wildfire! I mean, what can you do when they are predicting and/or projecting that everyone will become infected at one stage or another, it's just when. I don't want to hear this kind of crap!

There is also a supply issue with the RAT (rapid antigen test), you cannot get them anywhere, everyone has sold out and the only places you get a RAT done is in a state run hub. Currently we are being told the RAT will be available on the 24th of this month. That's just a date, no mention on how long to distribute them and get them into Pharmacy's and stores. Stupid leaders shouldn't have made an announcement over a week ago until we actually had the so called "Millions & Millions" of RAT available for everyone. Everyone here just panic bought them.

I've booked my booster for February the 15th, it's Pfizer this time round and just 4 months after my second dose. My first 2 shots were AZ. I seriously pray I don't get horrid side effects like I did with the first shot!


----------



## ultravisitor

So. Someone I went to high school with posted several months ago about how she was never going to wear a mask.

Today, she posted that she's had long covid since last August and has been very ill several times since then, but ever since her symptoms have gotten better.

If you play stupid games, then you win stupid prizes, people.


----------



## Pursecake

hermes_lemming said:


> Right?! In 2020, I first hesitated in buying a desk and used my couch as a 3 in 1 (sleep, chill and work). Lol. I got one of the lap desks instead.
> 
> Then in the start of 2021 I caved in and bought a desk like a grownup and did some much needed decluttering to make way for said desk.
> 
> Now it's 2022 and my biggest battle is the close proximity of the kitchen.
> 
> But I love working from home. My house robe has been replaced by a napping cardi so that I don't look like a complete slob. And I really don't miss the stressful commute, dealing with traffic and racing for the bus



I have moved my home office from my bedroom to another room in the house so it feels separate from sleep and work. I definitely feel nervous trying on my jeans i haven't worn them in 2 years or so! it's always been leggings or sweatpants!  I got a height adjustable desk so i can start tackling my sitting belly a bit better while i work!

The commute is the part i don't miss! i do miss going out and about in the city every now and then but i don't miss having to drive to the train station and have to take the train down for work.


----------



## lill_canele

From a healthcare professional perspective, we're dead tired.
The surge has become exponential, and while the hospitalization numbers are not as crazy as they were in Winter 2020, we're in crisis/critical staffing (not stated by me, but by the hospital) because now it's the caregivers and nurses getting COVID. So then they're out, and there are skeleton crews busting their butts covering for them. My department was 60% staffed at one point.

The amount of people who have burnt out and quit to retire or go to different fields; or go to positions with either better pay or less heavy responsibilities is sad.
I am fortunately, I guess, to be in a more administrative/leadership field now, and when I do have COVID patients, I am not allowed to go see them in person because no one can cover some of my responsibilities. But I know if this was 5-10 years ago, I would have definitely been on the floor on a regular basis, but I'm not sure if would have been able to mentally cope and handle everything as well as I do now.

I've had 30-50% of my patients die depending on which surge. And I have had some of the saddest phone calls with patients and their family members but I have also had some of the most touching experiences.

We're also getting pretty jaded. I mean, in medicine, we do get desensitized to a certain degree, but I feel for a person of my generation/age; I should not be as jaded as I have become in the past 2 years. I have never forgotten the purpose behind my career and I will do what I'm here to do; but let's just same, it's not the same as it was before.


----------



## elvisfan4life

maxxout said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread so I’m posting here.      I’ll ask the mods to delete my other post.
> 
> 
> I’ve adjusted to the isolation really well. In 2020 I retired from teaching at a university so was out before the virus took hold in the US.
> Since I’m an artist and used to being alone in the studio, being alone was/is normal for me. What did change was ordering EVERYTHING. I still haven’t been to a grocery store or any other store. I order once a week from Whole Foods, get urgent home stuff from Home Depot, and rely on amazon for everything else. If I can get delivery local (like dog food etc.) I will always use that instead of amazon.
> I’ve learned how to put in a faucet, fix toilet inner mechanisms, replace window crank opening gizmos, and anything else that I can get parts for and look at u tube tutorials. I’ve become quite self-sufficient. I even cut my hair. I know I’m in a privileged situation with retirement income and well aware how impossible this has been for most. This is just my situation and it has relieved me as I look towards the future getting older and feeling confident about taking care of myself in my own home. That’s far off, but still.


 You sound amazing do you give lessons I could do with learning diy


----------



## maxxout

elvisfan4life said:


> You sound amazing do you give lessons I could do with learning diy


 
Thank you, elvisfan
You know, it’s really not that hard to fix stuff. What I’m about to say may not apply to you or to younger women, but most women grow up thinking they are not capable of doing certain things. Women grow up with a lack of confidence in general. One way to get rid of that, is to rely on yourself and figure stuff out. Don’t automatically assume things are harder than they are. And don’t defer to a guy automatically. Men have the opposite issue in that they are usually overconfident. They also can end up doing things beyond their capability, which has gotten us all into a lot of trouble….but they also get a lot of things done. They assume they can do it. We assume we can’t.
Again, not saying you are like this at all ( just generalizing) or that Elvis did anything other than make the world better.


----------



## elvisfan4life

maxxout said:


> Thank you, elvisfan
> You know, it’s really not that hard to fix stuff. What I’m about to say may not apply to you or to younger women, but most women grow up thinking they are not capable of doing certain things. Women grow up with a lack of confidence in general. One way to get rid of that, is to rely on yourself and figure stuff out. Don’t automatically assume things are harder than they are. And don’t defer to a guy automatically. Men have the opposite issue in that they are usually overconfident. They also can end up doing things beyond their capability, which has gotten us all into a lot of trouble….but they also get a lot of things done. They assume they can do it. We assume we can’t.
> Again, not saying you are like this at all ( just generalizing) or that Elvis did anything other than make the world better.



You are so absolutely right I’m guilty of assuming I can’t do anything as that’s what I’ve been told time to start trying thank you !!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lill_canele said:


> From a healthcare professional perspective, we're dead tired.
> The surge has become exponential, and while the hospitalization numbers are not as crazy as they were in Winter 2020, we're in crisis/critical staffing (not stated by me, but by the hospital) because now it's the caregivers and nurses getting COVID. So then they're out, and there are skeleton crews busting their butts covering for them. My department was 60% staffed at one point.
> 
> The amount of people who have burnt out and quit to retire or go to different fields; or go to positions with either better pay or less heavy responsibilities is sad.
> I am fortunately, I guess, to be in a more administrative/leadership field now, and when I do have COVID patients, I am not allowed to go see them in person because no one can cover some of my responsibilities. But I know if this was 5-10 years ago, I would have definitely been on the floor on a regular basis, but I'm not sure if would have been able to mentally cope and handle everything as well as I do now.
> 
> I've had 30-50% of my patients die depending on which surge. And I have had some of the saddest phone calls with patients and their family members but I have also had some of the most touching experiences.
> 
> We're also getting pretty jaded. I mean, in medicine, we do get desensitized to a certain degree, but I feel for a person of my generation/age; I should not be as jaded as I have become in the past 2 years. I have never forgotten the purpose behind my career and I will do what I'm here to do; but let's just same, it's not the same as it was before.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> We are averaging around 40K+ new cases daily. There is talk about extending the return of School holidays due to the number of daily cases, because when school starts again you can bet it's going to spread through all the schools like wildfire! I mean, what can you do when they are predicting and/or projecting that everyone will become infected at one stage or another, it's just when. I don't want to hear this kind of crap!
> 
> There is also a supply issue with the RAT (rapid antigen test), you cannot get them anywhere, everyone has sold out and the only places you get a RAT done is in a state run hub. Currently we are being told the RAT will be available on the 24th of this month. That's just a date, no mention on how long to distribute them and get them into Pharmacy's and stores. Stupid leaders shouldn't have made an announcement over a week ago until we actually had the so called "Millions & Millions" of RAT available for everyone. Everyone here just panic bought them.
> 
> I've booked my booster for February the 15th, it's Pfizer this time round and just 4 months after my second dose. My first 2 shots were AZ. I seriously pray I don't get horrid side effects like I did with the first shot!



Think how the skill of the person giving you the injection is hugely important. 

1st almost no effects, 
2nd everything awful, was really ill for days,
3rd back to 1st pharmacist, completely painless & 2 days later still absolutely fine. 
Hopefully
You
Will get someone who has had the proper training. 

Good luck!


----------



## ultravisitor

ultravisitor said:


> So. Someone I went to high school with posted several months ago about how she was never going to wear a mask.
> 
> Today, she posted that she's had long covid since last August and has been very ill several times since then, but ever since she started using a nebulizer with hydrogen peroxide, her symptoms have gotten better.
> 
> If you play stupid games, then you win stupid prizes, people.


To be clear about this since I can't edit and there are people who actually might believe this quackery:

YOU CAN BASICALLY BURN OUT YOUR LUNGS IF YOU INHALE HYDROGEN PEROXIDE. DO NOT DO IT.

This is the level of idiocy people are believing and engaging in as a result of the anti-science misinformation that they continue to read and promote, largely through social media.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## HauteMama

Cheddar Cheese: I am not sure how the "skill" of the injector has much to do with it. The majority of people getting the Moderna shot had more side effects after the second shot. I have a difficult time believing that so many people had a less skilled second shot injector, and that it had nothing to do with the shot itself. Additionally, the first quote you attached has nothing to do with the point you're trying to make, and very little to do with the second except best wishes.


----------



## HauteMama

As I predicted, nothing changed at our school until administration had to be put into classrooms to cover ill teachers. They were perfectly happy to pull the RTI team and cancel gym and music, but when admin had to fill in... classes have been cancelled for the next two days. Monday was already and in-service day for us, so no students, but Tuesday and Wednesday were normally scheduled. 

Of course, they still haven't even so much as _recommended_ that people wear masks. Indeed our Superintendent has his wife and son home with covid and HE doesn't wear a mask, despite all the close contact letters going out stating that anyone from a household with covid with no symptoms wear a mask for 10-14 days. If he can't even follow his own advice, what sort of leadership is that? 

I am SO OVER this whole science-denying district and town. I'd love to quit. And while I won't do that, I _am_ searching for positions in other districts that are more reasonable.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sigh

- So during last night's virtual HH I learned one of my friends knew 2 people who died from Omnicron in dec. Both under the age of 50, no preexisting conditions. She lives in Charlotte

- One of my gfs just caught it. she suspects from her local grocery store as that's the only place she has gone to. She's running a fever, bad headache, sore throat etc. Tested positive in home test and later pcr.  She lives in West coast 

- the other caught it from a play they attended mid Dec. There were less than 40 people in the auditorium.  First her husband caught it and was admitted into a hospital 2 days later. Then she tested positive and still hasn't recovered her ability to taste. She says coffee still tastes like mud. Their three kids were asymptomatic.  This is in oregon. They're late 40s and the kids are mid 20s and under


----------



## Grande Latte

I revert back to the original question of the post. Now Jan of 2022, I'm a little depressed. The pandemic has gone on for too long. I try to be upbeat and disciplined with work, diet and family. But at last, it's sort of breaking me down.


----------



## whateve

On Sunday I started feeling sick. I had several symptoms that seemed consistent with covid - fever, chills, cough (although I always have a cough, it was worse than normal), headache, diarrhea and upset stomach. On Tuesday I was tested. I felt pretty sick for 5 days; felt nearly normal yesterday. The results just came back today - negative. By this time, I was sure I had covid, just a mild case because of my vaccinations. I guess it could have been flu. I've been vaccinated for that too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> On Sunday I started feeling sick. I had several symptoms that seemed consistent with covid - fever, chills, cough (although I always have a cough, it was worse than normal), headache, diarrhea and upset stomach. On Tuesday I was tested. I felt pretty sick for 5 days; felt nearly normal yesterday. The results just came back today - negative. By this time, I was sure I had covid, just a mild case because of my vaccinations. I guess it could have been flu. I've been vaccinated for that too.


They're saying the testing isn't that accurate with each subsequent strain. For example 80-85% accurate with original, roughly 70% with delta and 60% with omnicron. 

So the guidance is you exhibit the symptoms, just act as if you have it, isolate as much as possible until your symptoms go away. 

Feel better


----------



## Sunshine mama

maxxout said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread so I’m posting here.      I’ll ask the mods to delete my other post.
> 
> 
> I’ve adjusted to the isolation really well. In 2020 I retired from teaching at a university so was out before the virus took hold in the US.
> Since I’m an artist and used to being alone in the studio, being alone was/is normal for me. What did change was ordering EVERYTHING. I still haven’t been to a grocery store or any other store. I order once a week from Whole Foods, get urgent home stuff from Home Depot, and rely on amazon for everything else. If I can get delivery local (like dog food etc.) I will always use that instead of amazon.
> I’ve learned how to put in a faucet, fix toilet inner mechanisms, replace window crank opening gizmos, and anything else that I can get parts for and look at u tube tutorials. I’ve become quite self-sufficient. I even cut my hair. I know I’m in a privileged situation with retirement income and well aware how impossible this has been for most. This is just my situation and it has relieved me as I look towards the future getting older and feeling confident about taking care of myself in my own home. That’s far off, but still.





DaintyDiamonds said:


> Your experience mirrors mine in many ways! I have a broken window crank gizmo that even my husband hasn't fixed. You inspired me!


@maxxout , you are truly admirable!
@maxxout  And @DaintyDiamonds , I need to find out what window crank gizmo is!!!


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

Sunshine mama said:


> @maxxout , you are truly admirable!
> @maxxout  And @DaintyDiamonds , I need to find out what window crank gizmo is!!!



Well, to get technical on you, it's the thingamajig that you turn to open a window!


----------



## Lake Effect

DaintyDiamonds said:


> Well, to get technical on you, it's the thingamajig that you turn to open a window!


Omg I knew EXACTLY what you were talking about!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> On Sunday I started feeling sick. I had several symptoms that seemed consistent with covid - fever, chills, cough (although I always have a cough, it was worse than normal), headache, diarrhea and upset stomach. On Tuesday I was tested. I felt pretty sick for 5 days; felt nearly normal yesterday. The results just came back today - negative. By this time, I was sure I had covid, just a mild case because of my vaccinations. I guess it could have been flu. I've been vaccinated for that too.


Glad to hear it was mild. How’s your hubs doing?


----------



## maxxout

Sunshine mama said:


> @maxxout , you are truly admirable!
> @maxxout  And @DaintyDiamonds , I need to find out what window crank gizmo is!!!



Sunshine Mama….thank you!
I had to replace the entire mechanism, not just the handle. Here’s the mechanism and here’s the window open so you can see inside and outside what I had to replace.




I removed the screen and then I had to very carefully lift off one of the wood strips at the bottom and then it was just a matter of unscrewing stuff. Then you look at the manufacture model and you google that an order that and then you just do everything in reverse.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Had my 3rd shot yesterday. All absolutely fine so far.


Me too! And feeling fine.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> They're saying the testing isn't that accurate with each subsequent strain. For example 80-85% accurate with original, roughly 70% with delta and 60% with omnicron.
> 
> So the guidance is you exhibit the symptoms, just act as if you have it, isolate as much as possible until your symptoms go away.
> 
> Feel better


Thanks! It was the PCR test, which I thought was supposed to be more accurate. The symptoms suggested it wasn't omicron. I figured it was probably delta if I had it.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Glad to hear it was mild. How’s your hubs doing?


Thanks! He has no symptoms at all and he tested negative too. He couldn't understand how I could get sick and he didn't. I remember I used to get a lot of colds and he never did. It was frustrating.


----------



## whateve

maxxout said:


> Sunshine Mama….thank you!
> I had to replace the entire mechanism, not just the handle. Here’s the mechanism and here’s the window open so you can see inside and outside what I had to replace.
> View attachment 5298896
> View attachment 5298897
> 
> 
> I removed the screen and then I had to very carefully lift off one of the wood strips at the bottom and then it was just a matter of unscrewing stuff. Then you look at the manufacture model and you google that an order that and then you just do everything in reverse.


I repaired our washer and felt like a rock star!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> On Sunday I started feeling sick. I had several symptoms that seemed consistent with covid - fever, chills, cough (although I always have a cough, it was worse than normal), headache, diarrhea and upset stomach. On Tuesday I was tested. I felt pretty sick for 5 days; felt nearly normal yesterday. The results just came back today - negative. By this time, I was sure I had covid, just a mild case because of my vaccinations. I guess it could have been flu. I've been vaccinated for that too.


Good to know you are feeling better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maxxout said:


> Sunshine Mama….thank you!
> I had to replace the entire mechanism, not just the handle. Here’s the mechanism and here’s the window open so you can see inside and outside what I had to replace.
> View attachment 5298896
> View attachment 5298897
> 
> 
> I removed the screen and then I had to very carefully lift off one of the wood strips at the bottom and then it was just a matter of unscrewing stuff. Then you look at the manufacture model and you google that an order that and then you just do everything in reverse.


Thank you for the info! This is beyond my level!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Good to know you are feeling better!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DaintyDiamonds said:


> Well, to get technical on you, it's the thingamajig that you turn to open a window!


Thank you!
Now I feel totally equipped to go to the store and ask for a thingamajig!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

HauteMama said:


> *Cheddar Cheese:* I am not sure how the "skill" of the injector has much to do with it. The majority of people getting the Moderna shot had more side effects after the second shot. I have a difficult time believing that so many people had a less skilled second shot injector, and that it had nothing to do with the shot itself. Additionally, the first quote you attached has nothing to do with the point you're trying to make, and very little to do with the second except best wishes.



^^ 100000% Agree with everything!  I don't know why I was even quoted by that Member? All the staff that give injections where I go are fully qualified to do so. 

I had a bad reaction to the first shot and the second shot was by the SAME person who injected my first shot. Just a sore arm and nothing like the first shot. As my booster is a different vaccine and I have no idea how I'll react or have no reaction until I have it.


----------



## maxxout

whateve said:


> I repaired our washer and felt like a rock star!



You ARE a rock star.   Who can fix a washer?  Also, glad to hear you are over whatever that was.  It didn’t know who it was dealing with !


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

maxxout said:


> Sunshine Mama….thank you!
> I had to replace the entire mechanism, not just the handle. Here’s the mechanism and here’s the window open so you can see inside and outside what I had to replace.
> View attachment 5298896
> View attachment 5298897
> 
> 
> I removed the screen and then I had to very carefully lift off one of the wood strips at the bottom and then it was just a matter of unscrewing stuff. Then you look at the manufacture model and you google that an order that and then you just do everything in reverse.



THANK YOU for posting this! This is what I think needs to be replaced in mine, too, now that I look at your photos! The crank turns but the window barely moves. I'll have to show my husband your photos! You're a terrific handy ma'am!!!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Addicted to bags said:


> Me too! And feeling fine.


This is so great!
Hopefully the beginning of the end....
Cheers!


----------



## whateve

maxxout said:


> You ARE a rock star.   Who can fix a washer?  Also, glad to hear you are over whatever that was.  It didn’t know who it was dealing with !


lol!


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> Thanks! It was the PCR test, which I thought was supposed to be more accurate. The symptoms suggested it wasn't omicron. I figured it was probably delta if I had it.


Yes its more sensitive.  Of the at-home tests, the binaxnow will detect Omnicron. 

Feel better and get well soon


----------



## LucyMadrid

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Think how the skill of the person giving you the injection is hugely important.
> 
> 1st almost no effects,
> 2nd everything awful, was really ill for days,
> 3rd back to 1st pharmacist, completely painless & 2 days later still absolutely fine.
> Hopefully
> You
> Will get someone who has had the proper training.
> 
> Good luck!


I felt sick with the third one. I've been suffering from headaches for two weeks. Fortunately, I am better now, but still with headaches from time to time. I expect it will be over soon.


----------



## BigPurseSue

maxxout said:


> Sunshine Mama….thank you!
> I had to replace the entire mechanism, not just the handle. Here’s the mechanism and here’s the window open so you can see inside and outside what I had to replace.
> View attachment 5298896
> View attachment 5298897
> 
> 
> I removed the screen and then I had to very carefully lift off one of the wood strips at the bottom and then it was just a matter of unscrewing stuff. Then you look at the manufacture model and you google that an order that and then you just do everything in reverse.



Thank you for the inspiration, Maxxout!  I need to replace that thingamajob in my windows. Was afraid I'd have to replace the whole window or call in someone expensive.


----------



## Brimson

When everything locked down in the UK in 2020, I was in the Philippines. I was stuck there nearly 2 months without pay because the company I was at back then couldn't string a sentence together let alone sort furlough out...

Credit score shredded and car/phone/rent fell behind. I'm on the last month and all should be back to normal debt wise, but credit score is still shredded for now. 

Those 2 months nearly ruined my life. But the sky is blue, the grass is green and I'm excited for the future.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Brimson said:


> When everything locked down in the UK in 2020, I was in the Philippines. I was stuck there nearly 2 months without pay because the company I was at back then couldn't string a sentence together let alone sort furlough out...
> 
> Credit score shredded and car/phone/rent fell behind. I'm on the last month and all should be back to normal debt wise, but credit score is still shredded for now.
> 
> Those 2 months nearly ruined my life. But the sky is blue, the grass is green and I'm excited for the future.


Great attitude Brimson!

You positive attitude is absolutely inspirational. 

Been having a few very minor  frustrations recently but you have given me the positivity & energy to rise above & just get on with it. 

Thank you!


----------



## Brimson

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Great attitude Brimson!
> 
> You positive attitude is absolutely inspirational.
> 
> Been having a few very minor  frustrations recently but you have given me the positivity & energy to rise above & just get on with it.
> 
> Thank you!



You’re more than welcome, there’s no point in feeling down. The only way to get out of slumps is to change your mentality. manifest and It will come.
Nothing in this life if scary


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Brimson said:


> You’re more than welcome, there’s no point in feeling down. The only way to get out of slumps is to change your mentality. manifest and It will come.
> Nothing in this life if scary


Great to have helpful friends you have never actually met!
Cheers!


----------



## hlh0904

reporting from Pittsburgh PA...

Omicron is here. Today we had our real first snow of the season (a foot). We had a mild winter, so cannot complain. Just doggie paddling. It seems to be the mode for 2022, as well as 2020 and 2021. We will get a short reprieve in early summer. Don't go out unless it is a Dr appt, or maybe groceries (but that even gets delivered thank you Instacart).

Glad I found you guys (all TPFers). Feeling ever so isolated up here. (I also work at home),
But I have a reason for shoveling so well today. The UPS man comes tomorrow with a case of wine and a new to me YSL LouLou!

WOOHOO! (and he is easy on the eyes, if ya know what I mean ladies)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Giving up instagram. I wasn't super big into it to start with, but I deleted my account. I

I never posted, just wasted hours scrolling from boredom during the pandemic! Tired of the negativity and fake-ness of the whole things.

Going to focus my time and energy on my real life!! You know, I'm going to pretend like it's 2006 when none of those apps existed!


----------



## hermes_lemming

hlh0904 said:


> reporting from Pittsburgh PA...
> 
> Omicron is here. Today we had our real first snow of the season (a foot). We had a mild winter, so cannot complain. Just doggie paddling. It seems to be the mode for 2022, as well as 2020 and 2021. We will get a short reprieve in early summer. Don't go out unless it is a Dr appt, or maybe groceries (but that even gets delivered thank you Instacart).
> 
> Glad I found you guys (all TPFers). Feeling ever so isolated up here. (I also work at home),
> But I have a reason for shoveling so well today. The UPS man comes tomorrow with a case of wine and a new to me YSL LouLou!
> 
> WOOHOO! (and he is easy on the eyes, if ya know what I mean ladies)


You do what you can to survive. Everything is fair game


----------



## cheremushki

So I'm finally sick.  But not with covid.. I ended up doing take home test kit and tested negative 2 times couple days apart.

Getting tested itself was bureaucratic and mind boggling.

But being sick during this time is insane.. I'm so paranoid about being that person spreading it in the office.  And knowing that number of them are in a risk factor or cares for people with risk factor exacerbates the stress of not knowing or not being certain.  And it doesn't help that the symptoms are so similar to a regular cold now too.  Yes.. I'm that idiot who caught cold while everyone's out there catching covid like it's going out of fashion soon.  

Also work's bureaucracy is equally frustrating..


----------



## whateve

cheremushki said:


> So I'm finally sick.  But not with covid.. I ended up doing take home test kit and tested negative 2 times couple days apart.
> 
> Getting tested itself was bureaucratic and mind boggling.
> 
> But being sick during this time is insane.. I'm so paranoid about being that person spreading it in the office.  And knowing that number of them are in a risk factor or cares for people with risk factor exacerbates the stress of not knowing or not being certain.  And it doesn't help that the symptoms are so similar to a regular cold now too.  Yes.. I'm that idiot who caught cold while everyone's out there catching covid like it's going out of fashion soon.
> 
> Also work's bureaucracy is equally frustrating..


I know how you feel. My test also came back negative. I was so sure it was covid. Mine had the symptoms of delta, not similar to a cold. I wasn't that sick but the anxiety was terrible. I kept worrying that it would get worse and I would go into the hospital on a ventilator and never wake up. My oxygen saturation dropped but not that bad. I actually slept better when I was sick than I do normally.


----------



## Roro

I'm not sure of the best place to post this--mods feel free to move.  Fellow TPFers, feel free to share.  

Website for ordering four free Covid tests:





__





						COVID Home Tests | USPS
					

COVID Home Tests | USPS




					special.usps.com


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Roro said:


> I'm not sure of the best place to post this--mods feel free to move.  Fellow TPFers, feel free to share.
> 
> Website for ordering four free Covid tests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> 
> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special.usps.com



Thanks! Just ordered one.


----------



## smallfry

Roro said:


> I'm not sure of the best place to post this--mods feel free to move.  Fellow TPFers, feel free to share.
> 
> Website for ordering four free Covid tests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> 
> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special.usps.com



Thank you for posting this!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Our management was pushing hard for us to go back to the office starting this week. I've been working from home since March 2020. Finally they relented last week and said plans to go back to office are on hold until they tell us otherwise. Additionally, I got an email from my office building management saying three people tested positive on three different floors, so even if we wanted to, we are not supposed to go to the office at all. 

Crazy, crazy times.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lorihmatthews said:


> Our management was pushing hard for us to go back to the office starting this week. I've been working from home since March 2020. Finally they relented last week and said plans to go back to office are on hold until they tell us otherwise. Additionally, I got an email from my office building management saying three people tested positive on three different floors, so even if we wanted to, we are not supposed to go to the office at all.
> 
> Crazy, crazy times.



While in the UK we have 360-450 deaths a day but Bonzo our leader has ended all restrictions no masks no working from home no common sense at all he so needs to go


----------



## LittleRunningDog

elvisfan4life said:


> While in the UK we have 360-450 deaths a day but Bonzo our leader has ended all restrictions no masks no working from home no common sense at all he so needs to go


That’s an exaggeration.  That was the figure yesterday (and it’s not yet been updated for today) but the numbers are always higher after the weekend catch up of the data. 
The ONS has reported today that infections are falling across the UK.  There’s every reason to be optimistic.


----------



## hlh0904

Roro said:


> I'm not sure of the best place to post this--mods feel free to move.  Fellow TPFers, feel free to share.
> 
> Website for ordering four free Covid tests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> 
> COVID Home Tests | USPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special.usps.com



Thank you so much for posting this. I think my boyfriend and I have omicron but are not sure. We had Covid in January 2021. And we got the vaccines. Don't know for sure. Just feeling this awful weakness, headache, dizziness, and brain fog. Checked out our pulse ox and our number has gone down a bit. Man thank goodness for you guys. Covid is so scary.


----------



## arnott

They just started giving Covid Vaccines at my work.  I was told that when I get the notification that I can get my booster then I can get it while at work if I want.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LittleRunningDog said:


> That’s an exaggeration.  That was the figure yesterday (and it’s not yet been updated for today) but the numbers are always higher after the weekend catch up of the data.
> The ONS has reported today that infections are falling across the UK.  There’s every reason to be optimistic.



Not according to the SAGE scientists who are now predicting another wave in the spring purely because the restrictions are being removed too fast and too soon - weekly deaths are still going up and up indeed they have never dropped to any kind of acceptable level since delta hit us in the summer of 2021 -I don’t find 1000 deaths a week an acceptable level to “live with covid” almost 180,000 people in the UK have now died with it -many needlessly due to the many many mistakes made by our govt


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LittleRunningDog

elvisfan4life said:


> Not according to the SAGE scientists who are now predicting another wave in the spring purely because the restrictions are being removed too fast and too soon - weekly deaths are still going up and up indeed they have never dropped to any kind of acceptable level since delta hit us in the summer of 2021 -I don’t find 1000 deaths a week an acceptable level to “live with covid” almost 180,000 people in the UK have now died with it -many needlessly due to the many many mistakes made by our govt


Oh sure.  Those were the people predicting over 3000 deaths a day if we didn’t lock down at Christmas


----------



## TC1




----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5302977


I can't. 
I'm tired.
I've spent the last 10 days just waiting for home depot to restock on the 3m n95s
I saw an antivaxer advertise a mask she only wears - turns out it's literally made of mesh
And now large corporations are jumping on the no vaccine mandate bandwagon, ignoring the fact that this is how the virus spreads.
This is why Omnicron will not be the last variant nor will the covid pandemic end anytime soon.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Just venting here.... I am at my near breaking point. DH caught it after Christmas when we were visiting family. We have a lot of extended family and everyone traveling (like us) took precautions to test beforehand. All negative. A few days after Christmas a few started feeling symptoms and tested positive by antigen. Right after the new year, DH started feeling some symptoms so I pulled the kids during his 10 days of isolation (10 because he wouldn't test that week so we operated assuming he had it and he finally tested negative by PCR around Day 12). Finally last week they went back to school. then got a notice that one kid's class was exposed and to test at day 5. Did a PCR and kid's test came back positive but no symptoms whatsoever. He is old enough for the kid's pfizer and had both shots prior to Christmas (and I also got my booster same day). We tested negative by PCR a few days later. No school this week for both. Yesterday was day 5 and antigen test still showing positive. More no school. I have another PCR scheduled for my other kid and myself tomorrow. It is nearly impossible to work with kids at home and impossible for them to isolate and social distance from each other. They double mask but I've caught them so many times with masks down. My worst fear is my younger kid (age not eligible for the vaccine) will test positive and basically have to miss the rest of the month of school. I'm already putting in hours working after they go to bed and then getting bad sleep on top of that. I can't handle much more.


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Not according to the SAGE scientists who are now predicting another wave in the spring purely because the restrictions are being removed too fast and too soon - weekly deaths are still going up and up indeed they have never dropped to any kind of acceptable level since delta hit us in the summer of 2021 -I don’t find 1000 deaths a week an acceptable level to “live with covid” almost 180,000 people in the UK have now died with it -many needlessly due to the many many mistakes made by our govt



Oh lord now we have 3 sub-variants of omicron - BA 1 2 and 3 seems 2 is the worry- it has spread even faster than the original BA1 version in Denmark and already makes up half of their cases - so the world is waiting to see if it is more deadly as well as more infectious - just when the UK has ended the few pathetic controls we had sigh


----------



## elvisfan4life

Coach Superfan said:


> Just venting here.... I am at my near breaking point. DH caught it after Christmas when we were visiting family. We have a lot of extended family and everyone traveling (like us) took precautions to test beforehand. All negative. A few days after Christmas a few started feeling symptoms and tested positive by antigen. Right after the new year, DH started feeling some symptoms so I pulled the kids during his 10 days of isolation (10 because he wouldn't test that week so we operated assuming he had it and he finally tested negative by PCR around Day 12). Finally last week they went back to school. then got a notice that one kid's class was exposed and to test at day 5. Did a PCR and kid's test came back positive but no symptoms whatsoever. He is old enough for the kid's pfizer and had both shots prior to Christmas (and I also got my booster same day). We tested negative by PCR a few days later. No school this week for both. Yesterday was day 5 and antigen test still showing positive. More no school. I have another PCR scheduled for my other kid and myself tomorrow. It is nearly impossible to work with kids at home and impossible for them to isolate and social distance from each other. They double mask but I've caught them so many times with masks down. My worst fear is my younger kid (age not eligible for the vaccine) will test positive and basically have to miss the rest of the month of school. I'm already putting in hours working after they go to bed and then getting bad sleep on top of that. I can't handle much more.



Schools are always going to be a nightmare and home schooling / online learning is t really an option for most I feel for you try to find some me time each day to relax


----------



## Jktgal

LittleRunningDog said:


> Oh sure.  Those were the people predicting over 3000 deaths a day if we didn’t lock down at Christmas


The whole point of epidemiological studies is so that the worse case scenario DO NOT OCCUR. It's like  weather report, if the prediction is for hail then people curtail travel and less accidents happen whether or not the hail happen. Lockdown is a last resort when other measures are not implemented.

Anyway









						With omicron, you need a mask that means business
					

To block a variant this transmissible, scientists say you need an N95 or other high-filtration mask. Here's how to find a good one and when to wear it.




					www.npr.org


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Jktgal said:


> The whole point of epidemiological studies is so that the worse case scenario DO NOT OCCUR. It's like  weather report, if the prediction is for hail then people curtail travel and less accidents happen whether or not the hail happen. Lockdown is a last resort when other measures are not implemented.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With omicron, you need a mask that means business
> 
> 
> To block a variant this transmissible, scientists say you need an N95 or other high-filtration mask. Here's how to find a good one and when to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


I’m not sure why you’ve quoted me, and I’ve never thought of the weather forecast as a tool for social control before - especially since in my country it’s notoriously inaccurate and the majority ignore it.  In this case SAGE were simply incorrect in their prediction.  That’s all.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jktgal said:


> The whole point of epidemiological studies is so that the worse case scenario DO NOT OCCUR. It's like  weather report, if the prediction is for hail then people curtail travel and less accidents happen whether or not the hail happen. Lockdown is a last resort when other measures are not implemented.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With omicron, you need a mask that means business
> 
> 
> To block a variant this transmissible, scientists say you need an N95 or other high-filtration mask. Here's how to find a good one and when to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


Thank you I have been double masking since the start and on long trips travelling  I triple mask


----------



## elvisfan4life

LittleRunningDog said:


> I’m not sure why you’ve quoted me, and I’ve never thought of the weather forecast as a tool for social control before - especially since in my country it’s notoriously inaccurate and the majority ignore it.  In this case SAGE were simply incorrect in their prediction.  That’s all.


SAGE gave a range of predictions depending on human nature and reaction thankfully more people were sensible than they feared - and believe me it’s not over yet our daily deaths are still the highest in Western Europe


----------



## jelliedfeels

elvisfan4life said:


> Schools are always going to be a nightmare and home schooling / online learning is t really an option for most I feel for you try to find some me time each day to relax


No it’s really not. Children are at very little risk of dying from Covid but they are at enormous risk of mental health issues and delayed development if we keep isolating them. 
Ultimately at risk groups are consenting adults and it is their decision if they see their child relatives. We can’t keep isolating children to try and possibly prevent illness coming to their grandparents.

also as I’ve said before, I think it’s disgusting that the same people I see arguing schools must close to prevent mixing are happily swanning around the garden centre, going to the library  and still going to the shops all the time because they refuse to learn to order online. The dangers are only dangers when it suits them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> Oh lord now we have 3 sub-variants of omicron - BA 1 2 and 3 seems 2 is the worry- it has spread even faster than the original BA1 version in Denmark and already makes up half of their cases - so the world is waiting to see if it is more deadly as well as more infectious - just when the UK has ended the few pathetic controls we had sigh


Yea I'm watching the stealth one to see how it morphs


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5302977


I've been to that SB many times!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD who had covid before the vaccine,  was visiting me, and she couldn't smell the garlic on my fingers after I chopped some garlic.
She said her smell still isn't fully back.
I was stunned and sad to hear this,  as she had not told me this before. She said her smell is about 80 percent back.


----------



## whateve

jelliedfeels said:


> No it’s really not. Children are at very little risk of dying from Covid but they are at enormous risk of mental health issues and delayed development if we keep isolating them.
> Ultimately at risk groups are consenting adults and it is their decision if they see their child relatives. We can’t keep isolating children to try and possibly prevent illness coming to their grandparents.
> 
> also as I’ve said before, I think it’s disgusting that the same people I see arguing schools must close to prevent mixing are happily swanning around the garden centre, going to the library  and still going to the shops all the time because they refuse to learn to order online. The dangers are only dangers when it suits them.


Children need exposure to others in order to develop their immune systems. If they stay isolated for years, when they start socializing again they could get sick a lot, like the way babies get sick when they first go to day care.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

A local library has temporarily closed because the staff has been repeatedly threatened by patrons over wearing a mask which is required by mandate. How freaking sad is this ish? 

We have also been getting calls regarding when are we hanging out free masks yet because they read online and the news has said pharmacies will start giving out free masks this week all day long.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Children need exposure to others in order to develop their immune systems. If they stay isolated for years, when they start socializing again they could get sick a lot, like the way babies get sick when they first go to day care.


So true.


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> A local library has temporarily closed because the staff has been repeatedly threatened by patrons over wearing a mask which is required by mandate. How freaking sad is this ish?
> 
> We have also been getting calls regarding when are we hanging out free masks yet because they read online and the news has said pharmacies will start giving out free masks this week all day long.


Pointless when half the people don’t wear them properly if they have to pay for them they might learn how to wear them if they are free they won’t give a damn and have their ugly infectious noses sticking out as usual


----------



## Echoes

In short, it hasn't.  I continue on as I always have, with little or no change.

Many of you won't like this, but tuff noogies.

I oppose restrictions and requirements.  But I oppose efforts to restrict them also.  Businesses should be allowed to turn away paying customers if they choose.  My memory isn't what it used to be, but I'll remember businesses that treat me wrong.  To date, only one retail business has given me grief.  It's one I really won't ever need to go back to again.

I oppose SB for many, many reasons, not the least of which are they prices and cult status and mentality.  As in so many other things, they misinterpreted the ruling and twisted it to what they think is their advantage.

I oppose groupthink and generally do exactly the opposite of what it tries to force on people.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> Pointless when half the people don’t wear them properly if they have to pay for them they might learn how to wear them if they are free they won’t give a damn and have their ugly infectious noses sticking out as usual


Its like this chick i know.  She's demanding the govt provide free masks and tests but that doesnt proclude her from sporting the tom ford variety in the interim because it goes w/ her aesthetics


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> A local library has temporarily closed because the staff has been repeatedly threatened by patrons over wearing a mask which is required by mandate. How freaking sad is this ish?
> 
> We have also been getting calls regarding when are we hanging out free masks yet because they read online and the news has said pharmacies will start giving out free masks this week all day long.


society is degenerating as a whole.  flights are turning into brawls and spitting matches because some drunk or entitled embecile thinks its derrogatory to cover their mouth and nose.

I just handed out a bunch at the gym last week because some folks I know either couldnt find any online or were unhappy w/ whatever they purchased on amazon. they thanked me for my generosity. i merely viewed it as being human.  if we dont work together this bleep will never be over.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Question for the group - did anyone experience swollen lymph nodes or heard of anyone who did?


----------



## TC1

hermes_lemming said:


> Question for the group - did anyone experience swollen lymph nodes or heard of anyone who did?


Not personally, but I did read some info on that being a side effect of the vaccine or booster. Should usually only last a few weeks and is a normal reaction.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Not personally, but I did read some info on that being a side effect of the vaccine or booster. Should usually only last a few weeks and is a normal reaction.


Odd they thought it was a remnant of long covid because it went away as soon as I got a shot. It happened 2 weeks after the 5 month mark and was pair with good ol chronic fatigue. Fun times.

I literally looked like some alien put a nepresso pod under the side of my neck


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Odd they thought it was a remnant of long covid because it went away as soon as I got a shot. It happened 2 weeks after the 5 month mark and was pair with good ol chronic fatigue. Fun times.
> 
> I literally looked like some alien put a nepresso pod under the side of my neck


My mother’s carer has sadly got long covid she hasn’t been able to work for over 10 months and after a few days back just broke down in tears as she isn’t physically able to do the job anymore she is so fatigued no energy she is only in her early 30,s slim and fit before covid


----------



## Chagall

The truckers convey protesting the vaccine mandate for trucks crossing the US Canadian border is arriving in Ottawa this weekend. A huge amount of trucks supported by 4.5 million in Go-Funds-Me donations.


----------



## Tuned83

Currently on day 3 of isolation with my 4yo who picked it up from school. At least 5-6 kids in her class currently home with it. Both me and my husband worked the last 2 yrs as doctors me in the community and my husband in a teaching hospital and this is our first experience of a positive test. The worry is that our isolation period will be extended if either of us test positive too. We have both had all 3 jabs. Fed up.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> My mother’s carer has sadly got long covid she hasn’t been able to work for over 10 months and after a few days back just broke down in tears as she isn’t physically able to do the job anymore she is so fatigued no energy she is only in her early 30,s slim and fit before covid


Yea sadly it's heartbreaking just like everything else in this disease. I've never seen a disease like this before and the way it attacks the body. It's almost like it's dismantling you from inside out. And no I'm not being dramatic, that's what it literally feels like.  From brain fog, chronic fatigue,  inflammation,  immobile limbs, etc. 

I'm so sorry for your mom's caregiver. No one deserves this. Much less those who spend their lives helping others.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

hermes_lemming said:


> Question for the group - did anyone experience swollen lymph nodes or heard of anyone who did?



I had a mammogram last week and the tech asked me if I had received a booster within the last 5 weeks. I said “no, why?“. She said “it shows up in the lymph nodes”. I didn‘t ask her to elaborate on what that means but I assumed it meant the booster can cause the lymph nodes to swell temporarily.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ms.Dixie said:


> I had a mammogram last week and the tech asked me if I had received a booster within the last 5 weeks. I said “no, why?“. She said “it shows up in the lymph nodes”. I didn‘t ask her to elaborate on what that means but I assumed it meant the booster can cause the lymph nodes to swell temporarily.


Mine temporarily swelled 5 months and 2 weeks after my last shot. The swelling went away once I got the booster.

I also has slight fatigue, congestion and coughing while it was swollen. My teams could hear and see it on zoom and were low key freaking out.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

My lymph nodes in my neck were swollen all three jabs. When they swell up it’s very noticeable for me turning my head and huge lumps.


----------



## GaMomJRM

I finally caught Covid in December (I am guessing it was actually 12/27). I am vaccinated, but actually started showing symptoms the day I was scheduled to get my booster (so I canceled the appointment and went and got tested instead). I will say that I am grateful I ended up with a mild case (no fever, no breathing problems), but it was still no walk in the park. I do not like getting sick. I am honestly still not 100%, but am pretty close. That's the most bothersome part. I've been dealing with it for almost a month now.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Be careful getting blood work too soon after your booster or vaccine. I got a CMP panel 15 days after my booster and it was a mess. I had it done again about 5 weeks after the booster and it was perfect.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Be careful getting blood work too soon after your booster or vaccine. I got a CMP panel 15 days after my booster and it was a mess. I had it done again about 5 weeks after the booster and it was perfect.


Thanks for the tip! Got my booster 2 weeks ago and was going to go get my blood drawn for lab tests tomorrow.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chagall said:


> The truckers convey protesting the vaccine mandate for trucks crossing the US Canadian border is arriving in Ottawa this weekend. A huge amount of trucks supported by 4.5 million in Go-Funds-Me donations.


Ridiculous is all I have to say.


----------



## Chagall

Our nations capitol still clogged with trucks and protesters five days into the demonstration. Citizens cannot access the downtown core. Prime minister Trudeau and two of his children have tested positive for Covid.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s funny that I see info about the protest on SM but nothing on the news, I’m in the US but I know that the protest in Canada is a big deal.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> It’s funny that I see info about the protest on SM but nothing on the news, I’m in the US but I know that the protest in Canada is a big deal.


Censorship. Not even on the cable news channels. I'm finding about this on the search engines also.


----------



## Chagall

There is non stop coverage on the CBC.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> It’s funny that I see info about the protest on SM but nothing on the news, I’m in the US but I know that the protest in Canada is a big deal.


Welcome to the Disney filter


----------



## Mariapia

Chagall said:


> Our nations capitol still clogged with trucks and protesters five days into the demonstration. Citizens cannot access the downtown core. Prime minister Trudeau and two of his children have tested positive for Covid.


I have seen pictures of the protest on French TV.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mariapia said:


> I have seen pictures of the protest on French TV.


I saw it for a bit on the BBC Channel but nowhere on American media. Instead I see pies being thrown out of a window and how it's the anniversary of the today show. Ridiculous


----------



## GhstDreamer

mzbaglady1 said:


> Censorship. Not even on the cable news channels. I'm finding about this on the search engines also.


I don't think it is censorship. It is more that the American media don't care anything about what is going on in Canada. It isn't an important enough country to focus on or enough relevance to spin it into "evil regimes" like China or Russia.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> Welcome to the Disney filter



LOL I must have a different filter because if my news had the Disney filter it would be a lot less murders.


----------



## mzbaglady1

GhstDreamer said:


> I don't think it is censorship. It is more that the American media don't care anything about what is going on in Canada. It isn't an important enough country to focus on or enough relevance to spin it into "evil regimes" like China or Russia.


For me it's definitely censorship because it's not only in Canada that's protesting it's happening in other countries also. Online for the internet I have searched a couple of months ago on a topic and some information came up. Now???? All of what I saw about a month ago doesn't come up. Believe me never in a million years that I would belive that a Google search on herbal and drug interactions would be scrubbed. And these types of books are no longer available at Barnes and Noble. I'm like oh WOW!!!! this is scary. Switch to a different search engine and you can see differences in the information that your looking for.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> For me it's definitely censorship because it's not only in Canada that's protesting it's happening in other countries also. Online for the internet I have searched a couple of months ago on a topic and some information came up. Now???? All of what I saw about a month ago doesn't come up. Believe me never in a million years that I would belive that a Google search on herbal and drug interactions would be scrubbed. And these types of books are no longer available at Barnes and Noble. I'm like oh WOW!!!! this is scary. Switch to a different search engine and you can see differences in the information that your looking for.


That is the way


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chagall said:


> Our nations capitol still clogged with trucks and protesters five days into the demonstration. Citizens cannot access the downtown core. Prime minister Trudeau and two of his children have tested positive for Covid.


I saw this story covered on CNN (I'm in Los Angeles) this past weekend. And I've seen articles on mainstream news about the Ottawa protests and news about Prime Minister Trudeau testing positive for Covid. It's just not getting as much air time as the possible Russia/Ukraine conflict here in the US.

Forgot to add. I heard on the news yesterday that the truckers are saying they won't move their trucks until the vaccine mandates are lifted?!? That could be quite a long wait for them?!?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I haven't heard much news media outlets covering other truckers internationally protesting against mandatory vaccinations. Dutch truckers in the Netherlands had a protest on Jan 30th. On Jan 29th there was a protest outside a Pfizer building in Paris. Right now I'm not seeing much coverage internationally as far as what countries are lifting covid restrictions.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm in the US rn and I see a TON of coverage of the protests in Canada. I think it's up to what algos think you want to see.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Ms.Dixie said:


> I had a mammogram last week and the tech asked me if I had received a booster within the last 5 weeks. I said “no, why?“. She said “it shows up in the lymph nodes”. I didn‘t ask her to elaborate on what that means but I assumed it meant the booster can cause the lymph nodes to swell temporarily.



Same here.. luckily when I was scheduling they asked me on the phone. Swollen lymph nodes may present as lumps around/near your breasts. I remember feeling like under my arm pits were sore after my booster and my coworker had said that's near where lymph nodes swell.


----------



## PANda_USC

I think I may have posted in this thread a while ago and I have updates. I am vaccinated and boosted (and for the past two years, have taken necessary safety precautions when going out, meeting up with friends and family, going into the office), and welp, I still ended up getting the Omicron variant (vaccine doesn't protect against getting this particular variant so much as not having as bad of a time when infected). My partner (also boosted) went on a 3-day bicycle ride from San Francisco to Santa Barbara in mid-January and brought it back home...I had mentioned to him to please not bring it home, not that he could guarantee that. I had mentioned to him that I wasn't feeling great about him going away for so long with a bunch of folx, most likely unmasked (multiple opportunities for exposure and longer time spent with strangers), especially during a surge in COVID cases, and well, here we are.

I feel grateful that we have access to the vaccine, and had it not been for the vaccine, I probably would have been much sicker than I was. I did experience moderate symptoms (GI issues in the beginning, runny nose, sneezing, persistent cough, fatigue but was still able to work remotely, light headache, elevated temps but no fever, and I still have loss of taste and smell). I think the hardest things for me with being sick were the conversations I had with my partner about my risk tolerance and feeling like he hadn't taken my health concerns into account when he went on that bike ride. The conversations also revolved around balancing mental health needs, physical safety needs and compromise in our partnership. On top of that, I had plans to go out to new restaurants with friends who are going through a rough time. And my company is short-staffed and I had signed up to help out with something in-person, and I couldn't help my colleagues because I was quarantining. I highly value relationships and I wasn't able to show up for others as I would have liked...I also really love food (big foodie here!), and am unable to enjoy food at the moment. I hope that my sense of smell and taste returns soon...based on the data I found, it looks like those senses return between 22-28 days after one loses them.

All in all, feeling grateful for my health, feeling grateful that San Francisco has been very stringent on COVID protocols and that I feel generally safe going out to eat, to museums etc., and that I got and recovered from COVID prior to my upcoming trip to Pennsylvania to visit the in-laws. Part of me feels almost relieved because 1) I was most nervous about getting COVID at the airport or flying, and 2) If we had gotten sick during travel, we would have had to quarantine at my in-laws' home, and when you're sick, you just want to be in your own bed, and 3) While I am still going to follow all public safety protocols (masking up, washing hands, sanitizing, distancing when possible), part of the anxiety I've felt these past few years has been around preventing myself from getting COVID and the unknown of how my body would respond to it. While I could still get another variant, I'm a little less nervous about its potential impact on my body given I have already gotten it...that being said, COVID does behave differently than most viruses so this could be a false sense of comfort, .  I am trying to anchor myself in some silver linings here!

I hope y'all are in good health and good spirits, and taking good care of yourselves.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PANda_USC said:


> I think I may have posted in this thread a while ago and I have updates. I am vaccinated and boosted (and for the past two years, have taken necessary safety precautions when going out, meeting up with friends and family, going into the office), and welp, I still ended up getting the Omicron variant (vaccine doesn't protect against getting this particular variant so much as not having as bad of a time when infected). My partner (also boosted) went on a 3-day bicycle ride from San Francisco to Santa Barbara in mid-January and brought it back home...I had mentioned to him to please not bring it home, not that he could guarantee that. I had mentioned to him that I wasn't feeling great about him going away for so long with a bunch of folx, most likely unmasked (multiple opportunities for exposure and longer time spent with strangers), especially during a surge in COVID cases, and well, here we are.
> 
> I feel grateful that we have access to the vaccine, and had it not been for the vaccine, I probably would have been much sicker than I was. I did experience moderate symptoms (GI issues in the beginning, runny nose, sneezing, persistent cough, fatigue but was still able to work remotely, light headache, elevated temps but no fever, and I still have loss of taste and smell). I think the hardest things for me with being sick were the conversations I had with my partner about my risk tolerance and feeling like he hadn't taken my health concerns into account when he went on that bike ride. The conversations also revolved around balancing mental health needs, physical safety needs and compromise in our partnership. On top of that, I had plans to go out to new restaurants with friends who are going through a rough time. And my company is short-staffed and I had signed up to help out with something in-person, and I couldn't help my colleagues because I was quarantining. I highly value relationships and I wasn't able to show up for others as I would have liked...I also really love food (big foodie here!), and am unable to enjoy food at the moment. I hope that my sense of smell and taste returns soon...based on the data I found, it looks like those senses return between 22-28 days after one loses them.
> 
> All in all, feeling grateful for my health, feeling grateful that San Francisco has been very stringent on COVID protocols and that I feel generally safe going out to eat, to museums etc., and that I got and recovered from COVID prior to my upcoming trip to Pennsylvania to visit the in-laws. Part of me feels almost relieved because 1) I was most nervous about getting COVID at the airport or flying, and 2) If we had gotten sick during travel, we would have had to quarantine at my in-laws' home, and when you're sick, you just want to be in your own bed, and 3) While I am still going to follow all public safety protocols (masking up, washing hands, sanitizing, distancing when possible), part of the anxiety I've felt these past few years has been around preventing myself from getting COVID and the unknown of how my body would respond to it. While I could still get another variant, I'm a little less nervous about its potential impact on my body given I have already gotten it...that being said, COVID does behave differently than most viruses so this could be a false sense of comfort, .  I am trying to anchor myself in some silver linings here!
> 
> I hope y'all are in good health and good spirits, and taking good care of yourselves.


I am glad that you are feeling better! I just can’t believe after all this time we are still dealing with Covid.


----------



## Mariapia

pixiejenna said:


> It’s funny that I see info about the protest on SM but nothing on the news, I’m in the US but I know that the protest in Canada is a big deal.


Maybe you’ll soon see info about the French protest, pixiejenna….
Our French truckers have decided to imitate their Canadian colleagues….


----------



## Chagall

Our main biggest most prominent shopping centre the Rideau Centre has been closed all week. Many businesses already hit hard due to the pandemic have had to close. People who live in the downtown core are having trouble accessing their homes. Ambulances ext. having a hard time getting through. The police chief says they cannot deal with it without ‘outside’ help. Politicians say this isn’t ‘on the table’. The true north strong and free a free for all.


----------



## Pursecake

The weight gain is real throughout this entire pandemic... I miss fitting into my fancy clothes.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pursecake said:


> The weight gain is real throughout this entire pandemic... I miss fitting into my fancy clothes.


Ive made peace w/ my covid weight.  Every friggin time things die down and we venture out of our caves to be social and wave at a cutie - BAM - variant


----------



## Pursecake

hermes_lemming said:


> Ive made peace w/ my covid weight.  Every friggin time things die down and we venture out of our caves to be social and wave at a cutie - BAM - variant



I know that feeling because Ontario is a rollercoaster with this pandemic.


----------



## DesigningStyle

PANda_USC said:


> I hope that my sense of smell and taste returns soon...based on the data I found, it looks like those senses return between 22-28 days after one loses them.



I came down with Covid December 31, 2020 and my taste is still dulled and my sense of smell is not fully back.  I had faith in the 22-28 days that I read about...let me know how you do.


----------



## pixiejenna

I will try to get back on track after Valentine’s Day I;ve regained so much weight the past two years and it’s so frustrating.


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> I will try to get back on track after Valentine’s Day I;ve regained so much weight the past two years and it’s so frustrating.


I have put on a massive amount of weight have bought new clothes in 2 sizes now they don’t fit


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I lost a bunch of weight and regained it the last two years between stress eating and being less physically active than I was pre Covid. I need to get back on tack because I feel lousy and more achy.  I also had to buy new clothes because I tossed/donated my larger clothes.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to add. I heard on the news yesterday that the truckers are saying they won't move their trucks until the vaccine mandates are lifted?!? That could be quite a long wait for them?!?


I heard they're staying just two weeks, to flatten the curve.


----------



## TC1

Effective Feb 7th they are going to stop announcing daily cases and start to treat Covid like any other communicative disease. You'll need to make an appointment for a PCR test. Possibly announcing the end of masks and vaxx passes by end of Feb.


----------



## gelbergirl

TC1 said:


> Effective Feb 7th they are going to stop announcing daily cases and start to treat Covid like any other communicative disease. You'll need to make an appointment for a PCR test. Possibly announcing the end of masks and vaxx passes by end of Feb.



Here in the US??
I am still stressed about the fact that there even was a pandemic.  
Does that sound weird?  You'd think I'd be used to it by now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gelbergirl said:


> Here in the US??
> I am still stressed about the fact that there even was a pandemic.
> Does that sound weird?  You'd think I'd be used to it by now.


Is a pandemic not was it isn’t going anywhere for years


----------



## gelbergirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Is a pandemic not was it isn’t going anywhere for years



ok, it is a pandemic.  So I still get stressed.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gelbergirl said:


> ok, it is a pandemic.  So I still get stressed.


Me too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Our nations capitol still clogged with trucks and protesters five days into the demonstration. Citizens cannot access the downtown core. Prime minister Trudeau and two of his children have tested positive for Covid.


Any updates with Trudeau and his children?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Smaller protests are now happening across Ontario. Some of our major roads were backed up with traffic. Lots of cars with flags saying **ck Trudeau! or Freedom! 

Sometimes people need to get a hobby or a job (many are choosing not to work now). Living in Canada especially here in southern Ontario is a luxury compare to many other parts of the world - especially when they choose not to work and still get enough money from the government to go to Costco (Yeah I saw quite a number of these cars in the costco parking lot) and probably they fininshed protesting.  WTF - protest flags at Costco??? It just feel pathetic.


----------



## hermes_lemming

TC1 said:


> Effective Feb 7th they are going to stop announcing daily cases and start to treat Covid like any other communicative disease. You'll need to make an appointment for a PCR test. Possibly announcing the end of masks and vaxx passes by end of Feb.


There's still 76.3m current cases of covid in the US
There's still a rolling 7 day average of roughly 1mil tests taken a day w/ a 20% positivity rate
How da heck is this going to work?


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

I did a lot of good things for myself. I hired a personal trainer for a year and a half. I stopped drinking almost completely. Saved money from going out drinking with friends and spent it on my fitness. I can run 6 miles now in under an hour. My fastest mile was 9 minutes today. I’ve been rollerblading again too. I paid all my credit cards with interest. I also learned some new 3d engineering software for work and have been brushing up on French. I went to Mexico  twice the Dominican Republic  France and got married in Vegas. My hours were cut here and there but I’m grateful to have kept my career in engineering and things have definitely picked up in the space sector. COVID really just made me put my health and finances in the forefront of my life. Oh I also got a life term insurance policy to support my retirement since the stock market is a damned roller coaster these days. Don’t want to end up like 2008 when I’m in my 60’s.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

pixiejenna said:


> I lost a bunch of weight and regained it the last two years between stress eating and being less physically active than I was pre Covid. I need to get back on tack because I feel lousy and more achy.  I also had to buy new clothes because I tossed/donated my larger clothes.


Don’t be hard on yourself and start with baby steps like a daily walk and try ‘em a run. Once you get hooked on the endorphin boost you’ll be on your way.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

mzbaglady1 said:


> For me it's definitely censorship because it's not only in Canada that's protesting it's happening in other countries also. Online for the internet I have searched a couple of months ago on a topic and some information came up. Now???? All of what I saw about a month ago doesn't come up. Believe me never in a million years that I would belive that a Google search on herbal and drug interactions would be scrubbed. And these types of books are no longer available at Barnes and Noble. I'm like oh WOW!!!! this is scary. Switch to a different search engine and you can see differences in the information that your looking for.


Use duck duck go or some other non google search engine.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Giving up instagram. I wasn't super big into it to start with, but I deleted my account. I
> 
> I never posted, just wasted hours scrolling from boredom during the pandemic! Tired of the negativity and fake-ness of the whole things.
> 
> Going to focus my time and energy on my real life!! You know, I'm going to pretend like it's 2006 when none of those apps existed!


Take heed all. This is the way


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Any updates with Trudeau and his children?


The fact that he and two of his children have contacted Covid has not been mentioned in the press since the announcement. He said he was feeling fine so hopefully it is a mild case. He was fully vaxed and boosted.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

GaladrielDelabois said:


> Use duck duck go or some other non google search engine.


Thank you this is exactly what I have been doing.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

GaladrielDelabois said:


> I did a lot of good things for myself. I hired a personal trainer for a year and a half. I stopped drinking almost completely. Saved money from going out drinking with friends and spent it on my fitness. I can run 6 miles now in under an hour. My fastest mile was 9 minutes today. I’ve been rollerblading again too. I paid all my credit cards with interest. I also learned some new 3d engineering software for work and have been brushing up on French. I went to Mexico  twice the Dominican Republic  France and got married in Vegas. My hours were cut here and there but I’m grateful to have kept my career in engineering and things have definitely picked up in the space sector. COVID really just made me put my health and finances in the forefront of my life. Oh I also got a life term insurance policy to support my retirement since the stock market is a damned roller coaster these days. Don’t want to end up like 2008 when I’m in my 60’s.


Congratulations on taking life by the horns and setting things up for your future.  One caution though.  A *term* life insurance policy won’t help your retirement at all.  It will help your beneficiaries if you die young, but it won’t pay you anything as long as you continue to live.  On the other hand, a *whole* life insurance policy would build up value and do what you are looking for to help support your retirement.


----------



## pixiejenna

GaladrielDelabois said:


> Don’t be hard on yourself and start with baby steps like a daily walk and try ‘em a run. Once you get hooked on the endorphin boost you’ll be on your way.



I used to walk 3-5 miles a day at nature preserves near me. It was my favorite I usually had the place too myself and I would see SO many animals. Then when Covid it and we shut down temporarily people had no where else to go and they went to the nature preserves. To be honest it kind of ruined it because it was so busy at times there was no parking and people are parking in the grass. I used to see deer, snapping turtles, snakes, bunnies, blue herons, and even crawdads(this one freaked me out the first few times). Now they’re so crowded I almost never see any wild animals other than small birds or squirrels.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

pixiejenna said:


> I used to walk 3-5 miles a day at nature preserves near me. It was my favorite I usually had the place too myself and I would see SO many animals. Then when Covid it and we shut down temporarily people had no where else to go and they went to the nature preserves. To be honest it kind of ruined it because it was so busy at times there was no parking and people are parking in the grass. I used to see deer, snapping turtles, snakes, bunnies, blue herons, and even crawdads(this one freaked me out the first few times). Now they’re so crowded I almost never see any wild animals other than small birds or squirrels.


Yup i surf and my beach now has masks and food containers floating all over the place. The trash brings crows they eat osprey eggs and humming bird babies out of their nests so those populations are decimated. The crow multiplied and tookover the area in a little over half a year. It makes me sick . I hope you keep going for yourself.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Redbirdhermes said:


> Congratulations on taking life by the horns and setting things up for your future.  One caution though.  A *term* life insurance policy won’t help your retirement at all.  It will help your beneficiaries if you die young, but it won’t pay you anything as long as you continue to live.  On the other hand, a *whole* life insurance policy would build up value and do what you are looking for to help support your retirement.


Oops yeah thats the one i got it pays out 2500 a month in retirement depending on my actually putting money in now and not in bags lol


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thank you this is exactly what I have been doing.


Yeah after the congressional hearing where the Dr. showed evidence of result manipulation i deleted  all the google aps.


----------



## Chagall

Vaccine mandate opponents across Canada are met by counter protesters requiring heavy police presence. ‘CBC’.
The cities of Toronto, London, Calgary, Edmonton, Quebec Ciry, Vancouver and Winnipeg among others are experiencing the disruption of the protesters. The counter protesters are carrying signs saying ‘believe the science’ and thanking the health care workers.


----------



## Banjolina

My step-mother's care home has been in lockdown for weeks. Really hoping I can visit very soon. Omicron has spread like wildfire through it.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

This is interesting! In addition to evidence of Ivermectin being effective against Covid, there are many links showing Ivermectin may be effective against cancer as well. And no, I'm not talking about animal dewormer. I'm talking about the formulation for human use of Ivermectin as prescribed by a doctor.

List of NIH.gov links regarding Ivermectin and cancer:




__





						Ivermectin cancer - National Institutes of Health Search Results
					






					search.nih.gov
				




Japanese trial showing ivermectin affective against Omicron:


			https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-01-31/japans-kowa-says-ivermectin-effective-against-omicron-in-phase-iii-trial
		


Honduras study (PDF) showing multi drug early treatment reduces Covid deaths:


			https://medwinpublishers.com/EIJ/early-multidrug-treatment-of-sars-cov-2-covid-19-and-decreased-case-fatality-rates-in-honduras.pdf
		


Ivermectin as a prophylaxis reduces Covid hospitalization and death:








						(PDF) Strictly regular use of ivermectin as prophylaxis for COVID-19 leads to a 90% reduction in COVID-19 mortality rate, in a dose-response manner: definitive results of a prospective observational study of a strictly controlled 223,128 population from a city-wide program in Southern Brazil
					

PDF | Background: Previously, we demonstrated that ivermectin use as prophylaxis for COVID-19 was associated with reductions in COVID-19 infection,... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net
				




And









						Ivermectin Prophylaxis Used for COVID-19: A Citywide, Prospective, Observational Study of 223,128 Subjects Using Propensity Score Matching
					

Background: Ivermectin has demonstrated different mechanisms of action that potentially protect from both coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) infection and COVID-19-related comorbidities. Based on the studies suggesting efficacy in prophylaxis combined with the known safety profile of...




					www.cureus.com
				




Vitamin D effective against severe Covid:








						Pre-infection 25-hydroxyvitamin D3 levels and association with severity of COVID-19 illness
					

Objective Studies have demonstrated a potential correlation between low vitamin D status and both an increased risk of infection with SARS-CoV-2 and poorer clinical outcomes. This retrospective study examines if, and to what degree, a relationship exists between pre-infection serum...




					journals.plos.org
				




I just thought these were interesting to read.

Editing to add this small study as well:








						Therapies to Prevent Progression of COVID-19, Including Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, Zinc, and Vitamin D3 With or Without Intravenous Vitamin C: An International, Multicenter, Randomized Trial
					

BackgroundCOVID-19 is a global pandemic. Treatment with hydroxychloroquine (HCQ), zinc, and azithromycin (AZM), also known as the Zelenko protocol, and treatment with intravenous (IV) vitamin C (IVC) have shown encouraging results in a large number ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermes_lemming said:


> There's still 76.3m current cases of covid in the US
> There's still a rolling 7 day average of roughly 1mil tests taken a day w/ a 20% positivity rate
> How da heck is this going to work?


It's not, because it's fake news. There was a change made a month ago in how the HHS reports data, and of course it got turned into misinformation. The CDC reporting stays the same.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This is interesting! In addition to evidence of Ivermectin being effective against Covid, there are many links showing Ivermectin may be effective against cancer as well. And no, I'm not talking about animal dewormer. I'm talking about the formulation for human use of Ivermectin as prescribed by a doctor.
> 
> List of NIH.gov links regarding Ivermectin and cancer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin cancer - National Institutes of Health Search Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese trial showing ivermectin affective against Omicron:
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-01-31/japans-kowa-says-ivermectin-effective-against-omicron-in-phase-iii-trial
> 
> 
> 
> Honduras study (PDF) showing multi drug early treatment reduces Covid deaths:
> 
> 
> https://medwinpublishers.com/EIJ/early-multidrug-treatment-of-sars-cov-2-covid-19-and-decreased-case-fatality-rates-in-honduras.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin as a prophylaxis reduces Covid hospitalization and death:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PDF) Strictly regular use of ivermectin as prophylaxis for COVID-19 leads to a 90% reduction in COVID-19 mortality rate, in a dose-response manner: definitive results of a prospective observational study of a strictly controlled 223,128 population from a city-wide program in Southern Brazil
> 
> 
> PDF | Background: Previously, we demonstrated that ivermectin use as prophylaxis for COVID-19 was associated with reductions in COVID-19 infection,... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.researchgate.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin Prophylaxis Used for COVID-19: A Citywide, Prospective, Observational Study of 223,128 Subjects Using Propensity Score Matching
> 
> 
> Background: Ivermectin has demonstrated different mechanisms of action that potentially protect from both coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) infection and COVID-19-related comorbidities. Based on the studies suggesting efficacy in prophylaxis combined with the known safety profile of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cureus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin D effective against severe Covid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-infection 25-hydroxyvitamin D3 levels and association with severity of COVID-19 illness
> 
> 
> Objective Studies have demonstrated a potential correlation between low vitamin D status and both an increased risk of infection with SARS-CoV-2 and poorer clinical outcomes. This retrospective study examines if, and to what degree, a relationship exists between pre-infection serum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.plos.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought these were interesting to read.
> 
> Editing to add this small study as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therapies to Prevent Progression of COVID-19, Including Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, Zinc, and Vitamin D3 With or Without Intravenous Vitamin C: An International, Multicenter, Randomized Trial
> 
> 
> BackgroundCOVID-19 is a global pandemic. Treatment with hydroxychloroquine (HCQ), zinc, and azithromycin (AZM), also known as the Zelenko protocol, and treatment with intravenous (IV) vitamin C (IVC) have shown encouraging results in a large number ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


I came across some of this information when I was looking at herbal interactions with prescription medications. Good luck I'm going to start the count down that this is inaccurate information posts coming in 3, 2, 1....LOL!!!!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

mzbaglady1 said:


> I came across some of this information when I was looking at herbal interactions with prescription medications. Good luck I'm going to start the count down that this is inaccurate information posts coming in 3, 2, 1....LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319068


We'll see I guess. I consider myself fortunate to have a doctor who believes in early treatment and will prescribe a multi drug protocol should I ever get sick. It's proof enough for me that my entire family across multiple states endured an influenza A and Covid outbreak after Christmas and everyone who got sick (all vaccinated except one young child) recovered quickly. I never got sick, so the preventative protocol worked for me. I was even in a car for an hour with very symptomatic sick people, none of us wearing masks because it was a roadside emergency we didn't prepare for, and I still didn't get sick.

Keeping my fingers crossed and my medicine cabinet stocked!


----------



## jellyv

It's all fun and games until the persons you _don't _know who picked up your cooties, thanks to a mindset bordered entirely by one's own epidermis, get very sick, nearly dies, or in fact dies. I gather that this is not a matter for some people's conscience.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

jellyv said:


> It's all fun and games until the persons you _don't _know who picked up your cooties, thanks to a mindset bordered entirely by one's own epidermis, get very sick, nearly dies, or in fact dies. I gather that this is not a matter for some people's conscience.


I'm not sure if you're referring to me but just in case you are, why do you assume I don't take every precaution available? Why do you assume I have contagious cooties? You can get vaccinated, wear a mask, social distance, take vitamins, and take a multi drug early treatment approach to Covid all at the same time you know. You don't have to pick just one or two. In my case, the roadside emergency was an exception due to an unfortunate lack of preparation.

If you're not referring to me then I apologize for responding to you.


----------



## jellyv

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to me but just in case you are, why do you assume I don't take every precaution available? Why do you assume I have contagious cooties? [snip]
> 
> If you're not referring to me then I apologize for responding to you.


It was a generalized “you”; otherwise I would have quoted to make you aware it was a specific response. Do note that some in this thread clearly broadcast their societal disregard, but mostly it was a post offering a fact and a point of view.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Echoes

pixiejenna said:


> I used to walk 3-5 miles a day at nature preserves near me. It was my favorite I usually had the place too myself and I would see SO many animals.
> 
> I used to see deer, snapping turtles, snakes, bunnies, blue herons, and even crawdads(this one freaked me out the first few times). Now they’re so crowded I almost never see any wild animals other than small birds or squirrels.




I see all that in my yard.  Ten or more deer at a time, a Blue Herron picking at frogs, snakes going after various rodents, Hawks and Eagles going after the snakes.  Part of my normal day(s).

A few cows nearby, no horses that I know of, so not much need for dewormers.


----------



## Chagall

Ottawa declares state of emergency due to protesters.


----------



## gelbergirl

I'm feeling better today, mentally.  An update for those concerned.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This is interesting! In addition to evidence of Ivermectin being effective against Covid, there are many links showing Ivermectin may be effective against cancer as well. And no, I'm not talking about animal dewormer. I'm talking about the formulation for human use of Ivermectin as prescribed by a doctor.
> 
> List of NIH.gov links regarding Ivermectin and cancer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin cancer - National Institutes of Health Search Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese trial showing ivermectin affective against Omicron:
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-01-31/japans-kowa-says-ivermectin-effective-against-omicron-in-phase-iii-trial
> 
> 
> 
> Honduras study (PDF) showing multi drug early treatment reduces Covid deaths:
> 
> 
> https://medwinpublishers.com/EIJ/early-multidrug-treatment-of-sars-cov-2-covid-19-and-decreased-case-fatality-rates-in-honduras.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin as a prophylaxis reduces Covid hospitalization and death:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PDF) Strictly regular use of ivermectin as prophylaxis for COVID-19 leads to a 90% reduction in COVID-19 mortality rate, in a dose-response manner: definitive results of a prospective observational study of a strictly controlled 223,128 population from a city-wide program in Southern Brazil
> 
> 
> PDF | Background: Previously, we demonstrated that ivermectin use as prophylaxis for COVID-19 was associated with reductions in COVID-19 infection,... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.researchgate.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin Prophylaxis Used for COVID-19: A Citywide, Prospective, Observational Study of 223,128 Subjects Using Propensity Score Matching
> 
> 
> Background: Ivermectin has demonstrated different mechanisms of action that potentially protect from both coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) infection and COVID-19-related comorbidities. Based on the studies suggesting efficacy in prophylaxis combined with the known safety profile of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cureus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin D effective against severe Covid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-infection 25-hydroxyvitamin D3 levels and association with severity of COVID-19 illness
> 
> 
> Objective Studies have demonstrated a potential correlation between low vitamin D status and both an increased risk of infection with SARS-CoV-2 and poorer clinical outcomes. This retrospective study examines if, and to what degree, a relationship exists between pre-infection serum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.plos.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought these were interesting to read.
> 
> Editing to add this small study as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therapies to Prevent Progression of COVID-19, Including Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, Zinc, and Vitamin D3 With or Without Intravenous Vitamin C: An International, Multicenter, Randomized Trial
> 
> 
> BackgroundCOVID-19 is a global pandemic. Treatment with hydroxychloroquine (HCQ), zinc, and azithromycin (AZM), also known as the Zelenko protocol, and treatment with intravenous (IV) vitamin C (IVC) have shown encouraging results in a large number ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


I remember reading about vitamin D and zinc possibly helping early on in the pandemic. I've been taking both. I remember people taking zinc for colds.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> I remember reading about vitamin D and zinc possibly helping early on in the pandemic. I've been taking both. I remember people taking zinc for colds.


Didn't help me one bit. Still caught the dang thing and was a long hauler.


----------



## TC1

gelbergirl said:


> Here in the US??
> I am still stressed about the fact that there even was a pandemic.
> Does that sound weird?  You'd think I'd be used to it by now.


No, I'm in Canada.


----------



## Mariapia

Chagall said:


> Ottawa declares state of emergency due to protesters.


IT’s all over the news on French TV channels.
The French truckers are taking action next weekend….


----------



## Chagall

Mariapia said:


> IT’s all over the news on French TV channels.
> The French truckers are taking action next weekend….


Oh no, I hope it won’t be as bad as here.


----------



## Mariapia

Chagall said:


> Oh no, I hope it won’t be as bad as here.


I hope so,  Chagall, but I am not very optimistic.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This is interesting! In addition to evidence of Ivermectin being effective against Covid, there are many links showing Ivermectin may be effective against cancer as well. And no, I'm not talking about animal dewormer. I'm talking about the formulation for human use of Ivermectin as prescribed by a doctor.
> 
> List of NIH.gov links regarding Ivermectin and cancer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin cancer - National Institutes of Health Search Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese trial showing ivermectin affective against Omicron:
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-01-31/japans-kowa-says-ivermectin-effective-against-omicron-in-phase-iii-trial
> 
> 
> 
> Honduras study (PDF) showing multi drug early treatment reduces Covid deaths:
> 
> 
> https://medwinpublishers.com/EIJ/early-multidrug-treatment-of-sars-cov-2-covid-19-and-decreased-case-fatality-rates-in-honduras.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin as a prophylaxis reduces Covid hospitalization and death:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PDF) Strictly regular use of ivermectin as prophylaxis for COVID-19 leads to a 90% reduction in COVID-19 mortality rate, in a dose-response manner: definitive results of a prospective observational study of a strictly controlled 223,128 population from a city-wide program in Southern Brazil
> 
> 
> PDF | Background: Previously, we demonstrated that ivermectin use as prophylaxis for COVID-19 was associated with reductions in COVID-19 infection,... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.researchgate.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin Prophylaxis Used for COVID-19: A Citywide, Prospective, Observational Study of 223,128 Subjects Using Propensity Score Matching
> 
> 
> Background: Ivermectin has demonstrated different mechanisms of action that potentially protect from both coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) infection and COVID-19-related comorbidities. Based on the studies suggesting efficacy in prophylaxis combined with the known safety profile of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cureus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin D effective against severe Covid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-infection 25-hydroxyvitamin D3 levels and association with severity of COVID-19 illness
> 
> 
> Objective Studies have demonstrated a potential correlation between low vitamin D status and both an increased risk of infection with SARS-CoV-2 and poorer clinical outcomes. This retrospective study examines if, and to what degree, a relationship exists between pre-infection serum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.plos.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought these were interesting to read.
> 
> Editing to add this small study as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therapies to Prevent Progression of COVID-19, Including Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, Zinc, and Vitamin D3 With or Without Intravenous Vitamin C: An International, Multicenter, Randomized Trial
> 
> 
> BackgroundCOVID-19 is a global pandemic. Treatment with hydroxychloroquine (HCQ), zinc, and azithromycin (AZM), also known as the Zelenko protocol, and treatment with intravenous (IV) vitamin C (IVC) have shown encouraging results in a large number ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


Yeah it’s been used in India, Brazil, and personally I know the Dominican Republic because I was there last year. I’m Dominican and have family here that all got sick and they just a had a COVID pack (drug pack used in the Caribbean  to treat covid) mailed in. They were over it in a week. I believe many nations that don’t have the facilities to bring non serious cases into hospitals use it in the beginning of the illness. Another cousin got Omni and was fine, was doing yoga at home during recovery. I’d say my family culturally has a fear of hospitals and would rather die at home than go in for ventilation. I don’t watch the news so I don’t really understand the stonewalling behind this drug I just know people that have taken it and recovered in days. Just my anecdotal submission in support of your research.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GaladrielDelabois said:


> Yeah it’s been used in India, Brazil, and personally I know the Dominican Republic because I was there last year. I’m Dominican and have family here that all got sick and they just a had a COVID pack (drug pack used in the Caribbean  to treat covid) mailed in. They were over it in a week. I believe many nations that don’t have the facilities to bring non serious cases into hospitals use it in the beginning of the illness. Another cousin got Omni and was fine, was doing yoga at home during recovery. I’d say my family culturally has a fear of hospitals and would rather die at home than go in for ventilation. I don’t watch the news so I don’t really understand the stonewalling behind this drug I just know people that have taken it and recovered in days. Just my anecdotal submission in support of your research.


I know a guy who used this when he caught covid a few months back. Staunch anti vaxxer etc. Caught it from attending a party on nearly 2 dozen in a small house. Someone arrived at the party with the virus and everyone caught it, including his young gf and his 7 yr old son. 

Similar to you and your family, the covid went away after a week or so they thought.  Welp he now has long covid and can't work.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

hermes_lemming said:


> I know a guy who used this when he caught covid a few months back. Staunch anti vaxxer etc. Caught it from attending a party on nearly 2 dozen in a small house. Someone arrived at the party with the virus and everyone caught it, including his young gf and his 7 yr old son.
> 
> Similar to you and your family, the covid went away after a week or so they thought.  Welp he now has long covid and can't work.


Oh no how sad...I haven't gotten covid but I can see how that post may have confused you.


----------



## Echoes

GaladrielDelabois said:


> They were over it in a week.
> 
> Another cousin got Omni and was fine, was doing yoga at home during recovery.


That's the case for the vast majority of cases even for those that weren't horses and didn't have worms.


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to me but just in case you are, why do you assume I don't take every precaution available? Why do you assume I have contagious cooties? You can get vaccinated, wear a mask, social distance, take vitamins, and take a multi drug early treatment approach to Covid all at the same time you know. You don't have to pick just one or two. In my case, the roadside emergency was an exception due to an unfortunate lack of preparation.
> 
> If you're not referring to me then I apologize for responding to you.


I just wanted to say I hope you and all your family are well. I read part of  what was in the links you posted and I intend to finish reading them as soon as I can.


----------



## Lake Effect

What I underestimated was how polarizing the events of  this pandemic would be. And how mean-spirited people could be.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Echoes said:


> That's the case for the vast majority of cases even for those that weren't horses and didn't have worms.


Right…that being said ivermectin is a 30-year-old drug that treats life- and sight-threatening parasitic infections. Its lasting influence on global health has been so profound that two of the key researchers in its discovery and development won the Nobel Prize. It treats river blindness in areas of the world where parasites eat the eyes of children rendering them blind. Not really a concern here, I know. I’ve heard the horse deworming talking point and find it very “affluent western” in perspective. I’ll give the Drs in third world nations prescribing it upon initial infection as treatment the benefit of the doubt. One of the reasons it’s difficult to gain trial data on its effect against COVID is because an large number of the population is already on it for malaria. Alejandro Krolewiecki, an infectious-disease physician at the National University of Salta in Orán, Argentina, and his colleagues announced the results of a small clinical trial evaluating ivermectin’s effectiveness. The researchers recruited 45 people with mild and moderate Covid and gave ivermectin to 30 of them for 5 consecutive days at a daily dose about 3 times as high as what’s used to treat parasite infections; the rest of the participants received only standard care. Their findings suggest that in people who absorbed a higher concentration of ivermectin, a clearer, faster and more intense viral elimination occurred. Small trials in the third world have propagated is use.
Again I don’t understand the stonewalling. I can understand that people would medicate themselves and cause self harm. Yet, blanketing a drug as, for animal use only, when it clearly isn’t is shortsighted. When vaccines are not available or donated in poorer nations Drs must use what is available to stop viral spread in the body. No one I know there has “long covid” a concept that I’ve only heard about in the first world. I’m sure Phizers new COVID pill will not be gifted to Dominicans either . In any case.. whatever these powerful corporations decide, “we don’t die we multiply!”


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Lake Effect said:


> What I underestimated was how polarizing the events of  this pandemic would be. And how mean-spirited people could be.


Yeah you have to be patient. A lot of people stayed home watching the news for two years and their perspective is fear based and responses can reflect that. Don’t take it personal. If anything I feel sad because so many people are struggling juggling kids being home and work or no work at all! Add the fear mongering media and I’d have a melt down in a week  sometimes comments are just venting behind a screen. Have a good day.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> I just wanted to say I hope you and all your family are well. I read part of  what was in the links you posted and I intend to finish reading them as soon as I can.


Thank you my friend!  Everyone has recovered who got sick after Christmas. Those who got sick are grateful to have only experienced mild to moderate symptoms. My sister had been terrified that she would die if she caught Covid but now that she's had it she says she's had much worse. It's helped alleviate some of the fear she's had over the last two years and that's been a huge relief for her. (She's a cancer survivor with other significant comorbidities.) We're all big on vitamins in my family, in addition to all the other preventatives and precautions - I have to say that here.

I hope you are well too! Get ready to dust off your spring bags! (As I try to find mine...)


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

GaladrielDelabois said:


> Yeah it’s been used in India, Brazil, and personally I know the Dominican Republic because I was there last year. I’m Dominican and have family here that all got sick and they just a had a COVID pack (drug pack used in the Caribbean  to treat covid) mailed in. They were over it in a week. I believe many nations that don’t have the facilities to bring non serious cases into hospitals use it in the beginning of the illness. Another cousin got Omni and was fine, was doing yoga at home during recovery. I’d say my family culturally has a fear of hospitals and would rather die at home than go in for ventilation. I don’t watch the news so I don’t really understand the stonewalling behind this drug I just know people that have taken it and recovered in days. Just my anecdotal submission in support of your research.


I don't understand the stonewalling either and I've seen the same results you've seen when people have taken it. Very quick Covid recoveries, no side effects from the Ivermectin. Certainly no deaths. Ivermectin is also listed on the NIH's website as one of the treatments under evaluation for Covid. It used to be #2 on the list, now it's #5. It's also on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines. (For people, not horses - I have to say that here.)









						Table: Characteristics of Antiviral Agents | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines
					

Review this table to learn about the characteristics of drugs under study for the treatment of COVID-19.



					www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov


----------



## Echoes

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Very quick Covid recoveries, no side effects ...


That's true of most people.  Most never even know that have/had it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Thank you my friend!  Everyone has recovered who got sick after Christmas. Those who got sick are grateful to have only experienced mild to moderate symptoms. My sister had been terrified that she would die if she caught Covid but now that she's had it she says she's had much worse. It's helped alleviate some of the fear she's had over the last two years and that's been a huge relief for her. (She's a cancer survivor with other significant comorbidities.) We're all big on vitamins in my family, in addition to all the other preventatives and precautions - I have to say that here.
> 
> I hope you are well too! Get ready to dust off your spring bags! (As I try to find mine...)


It the middle of January my friend's husband came down with Covid and interestingly enough, my friend tested negative the entire time her husband was sick. He is back to his regular self. 

I can't help but think of a co-worker who died in October. I don't know her health history, but from things she posted on FB, she came down with COVID 6 weeks prior. I have no idea if she was vaccinated. And another coworker's sister died the summer of 2020. It hit home because like me, she had asthma. She put off going to the hospital. 

You better. I swear, don't make me drive out there.


----------



## GhstDreamer

One of my students (6 years old) caught covid in early November and is still struggling with long term effects.  She can't even handle half a day of school (so basically one day a week she can attend school). She still can't breathe properly and looking very ill all the time. I hate to know whether the symptoms will remain with her indefinitely or it will eventually go away.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GhstDreamer said:


> One of my students (6 years old) caught covid in early November and is still struggling with long term effects.  She can't even handle half a day of school (so basically one day a week she can attend school). She still can't breathe properly and looking very ill all the time. I hate to know whether the symptoms will remain with her indefinitely or it will eventually go away.


Three more to add to the long covid count
- 1. there's the one whose antivax and can't work now. He held a live sale tonight basically offloading his entire inventory as he's like your student and can't get through the day

3 additions as of today:
- 2. My friends 5 yr old. She caught it before the vaccine was approved last year from school. It came back twice 
- 3. Friend from gym: high-school teacher, caught it bad in dec. Gavr it her immediate family and her extended family.  She told me she had to take all last week off cuz her joints and muscles were suddenly inflamed
- 4. My gym partner now suddenly can't move her left side. If she caught it she was asymptomatic


----------



## mzbaglady1

Canadian fonts can anyone confirm if some areas of Canada are starting to roll back some mandates?


----------



## TC1

mzbaglady1 said:


> Canadian fonts can anyone confirm if some areas of Canada are starting to roll back some mandates?


My province (Sask) and Alberta are no longer going to require vaccine passports to dine in restaurants, go to gyms..etc. Mask mandates are being lifted for us at the end of the month. You have to call the health line to book a PCR test and have to be having symptoms. If you'd like to pay for a test you can book at a private testing clinic. Cases and hospitalizations are only being reported weekly, no daily updates. All part of the "living with Covid" strategy the UK has also adopted.


----------



## mzbaglady1

TC1 said:


> My province (Sask) and Alberta are no longer going to require vaccine passports to dine in restaurants, go to gyms..etc. Mask mandates are being lifted for us at the end of the month. You have to call the health line to book a PCR test and have to be having symptoms. If you'd like to pay for a test you can book at a private testing clinic. Cases and hospitalizations are only being reported weekly, no daily updates. All part of the "living with Covid" strategy the UK has also adopted.


Thank you. Same for the U. S. in heavily crowded cities mask mandates expired for private businesses but still in enforcement for schools, hospitals, public transportation. But what is ridiculous is when the local government says we will let private businesses enforce their own mandate and to me this is where problems will occur.


----------



## TC1

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thank you. Same for the U. S. in heavily crowded cities mask mandates expired for private businesses but still in enforcement for schools, hospitals, public transportation. But what is ridiculous is when the local government says we will let private businesses enforce their own mandate and to me this is where problems will occur.


Our Premier told businesses that if they want to try to force vaxx passes and masks for patrons (obviously employees will have different choices) that they may want to consult a lawyer because there will be nothing the government can do to back you up.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> Wow I can’t believe that they have vote for T signs and confederate flags in a Canadian protest, those people are cray cray.
> 
> My state will be lifting the mask mandate at the end of the month with the exception being in schools which makes no sense to me. I don’t know what the city will do when this happens because they were requiring that establishments verify vaccination status prior to letting people in, in venues, restaurants, bars, ect. So will they still require that when the state lifts the mandate? My next question is what would require the state to Reinstate the mandate?


What's confusing to me is I haven't heard a clear directive if proof of vaccination is still required at those same establishments that you mentioned. To me that part seems like it was whispered. I thought I heard you no longer need to show proof of vaccination at restaurants for indoor dining but I'm still seeing a whole lot of signs still up. 
When the infection numbers go back up towards the fall/ winter months for certain states in the U. S. Right now the numbers are dropping drastically for some states.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> What's confusing to me is I haven't heard a clear directive if proof of vaccination is still required at those same establishments that you mentioned. To me that part seems like it was whispered. I thought I heard you no longer need to show proof of vaccination at restaurants for indoor dining but I'm still seeing a whole lot of signs still up.
> When the infection numbers go back up towards the fall/ winter months for certain states in the U. S. Right now the numbers are dropping drastically for some states.


It depends where you are in the world. Both Tonga and Hong Kong have surges as the moment, the latter related to CNY.

For proof of vaccination from what I gather, east coast you don't have to show it, west coast you do but it varies by city.  For mid states "covid has been gone and life back to normal "


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> It depends where you are in the world. Both Tonga and Hong Kong have surges as the moment, the latter related to CNY.
> 
> For proof of vaccination from what I gather, east coast you don't have to show it, west coast you do but it varies by city.  For mid states "covid has been gone and life back to normal "


Ok. I went to look back. Still have to show proof of vaccination restaurants, arenas, Broadway shows. This is confusing. Just two weeks ago schools won a lawsuit no masks. The next day that was overturned.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> Ok. I went to look back. Still have to show proof of vaccination restaurants, arenas, Broadway shows. This is confusing. Just two weeks ago schools won a lawsuit no masks. The next day that was overturned.


Yea unfortunately you can't place blind faith in these institutions for your health and safety, especially due to their deference to corporate greed and increase value on profit margin vs the welfare of mankind.


----------



## arnott

Just found out today that all 3 of my Aunt's Kids (In their 30s and 40s) had Omnicron.  They were all vaccinated and she said the symptoms were more mild than having a cold and only lasted about 2 days.


----------



## whateve

hermes_lemming said:


> It depends where you are in the world. Both Tonga and Hong Kong have surges as the moment, the latter related to CNY.
> 
> For proof of vaccination from what I gather, east coast you don't have to show it, west coast you do but it varies by city.  For mid states "covid has been gone and life back to normal "


I'm on the west coast but not a big city. No one has ever required proof of vaccination. I haven't tried the movie theater but I've gone to restaurants and stores. Masks aren't required. There are some signs on doors saying masks are required but when you go inside, most aren't wearing a mask, including some of the workers.


----------



## Echoes

Morgan_Bellini said:


> The vaccine mandates would put many of them out of work.


There's a much easier way to solve that issue.

Get

Jabbed.


----------



## GhstDreamer

So starting today our school and a few others around the neighbourhood need to close because of the protesters. Back to online teaching again. Thanks Freedom Convoy.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Echoes said:


> There's a much easier way to solve that issue.
> 
> Get
> 
> Jabbed.


A few reasons why people should not be forced to take the jab:









						COVID Vaccine Data - OpenVAERS
					






					openvaers.com
				












						Vaccine Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (VAIDS): 'We should anticipate seeing this immune erosion more widely' | America's Frontline Doctors
					

'If immune erosion occurs after two doses and just a few months, how can we exclude the possibility that effects of an untested "booster" will not erode more rapidly and to a greater extent?'




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org
				








__





						Use of adenovirus type-5 vectored vaccines: a cautionary tale
					

We are writing to express concern about the use of a recombinant adenovirus type-5 (Ad5) vector for a COVID-19 phase 1 vaccine study,1 and subsequent advanced trials. Over a decade ago, we completed the Step and Phambili phase 2b studies that evaluated an Ad5 vectored HIV-1 vaccine administered...



					www.thelancet.com
				












						Three cases of acute venous thromboembolism in females after vaccination for coronavirus disease 2019
					

Since December 2020, four vaccines for SARS-CoV-2 (severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2) have been developed, and three have been approved …




					www.sciencedirect.com
				








__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				












						Comprehensive investigations revealed consistent pathophysiological alterations after vaccination with COVID-19 vaccines
					

Large-scale COVID-19 vaccinations are currently underway in many countries in response to the COVID-19 pandemic. Here, we report, besides generation of neutralizing antibodies, consistent alterations in hemoglobin A1c, serum sodium and potassium levels, ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						FOIA Docs Reveal Pfizer Shot Caused Avalanche of Miscarriages, Stillborn Babies - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Visit and follow us on Instagram at...




					www.globalresearch.ca
				








__





						Transmissibility of SARS-CoV-2 among fully vaccinated individuals
					

Vaccine effectiveness studies have conclusively demonstrated the benefit of COVID-19 vaccines in reducing individual symptomatic and severe disease, resulting in reduced hospitalisations and intensive care unit admissions.1 However, the impact of vaccination on transmissibility of SARS-CoV-2...



					www.thelancet.com
				












						“Fully vaccinated” Gibraltar sees 2500 percent increase in “covid” cases | Principia Scientific Intl.
					

“Fully vaccinated” Gibraltar sees 2500 percent increase in “covid” cases




					principia-scientific.com
				












						Myocarditis Cases Reported After mRNA-Based COVID-19 Vaccination in the US From December 2020 to August 2021
					

This descriptive study compares the effect of mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccination with BNT162b2 (Pfizer-BioNTech) vs mRNA-1273 (Moderna) on the reported cases of myocarditis in the US after each vaccination dose.




					jamanetwork.com


----------



## LittleRunningDog

^ oh please, spare us.  How many lives vaccines have saved simply doesn’t come into your calculations at all does it 
eta, anyone else heartily sick of Americans politicking about a global pandemic? I know I am


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

mzbaglady1 said:


> I really thought the term fake news was a joke. But censorship is not a joke. This pandemic has taught me to think, look, seek information outside mainstream media outlets.


Can you think of one time in history when the people pushing censorship have turned out to be the good guys?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LittleRunningDog said:


> ^ oh please, spare us.  How many lives vaccines have saved simply doesn’t come into your calculations at all does it


Those are not my calculations.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Those are not my calculations.


I meant the relative weight you’re giving to articles quoting exceptional cases v the overwhelming majority - I would’ve thought that was obvious.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LittleRunningDog said:


> I meant the relative weight you’re giving to articles quoting exceptional cases v the overwhelming majority - I would’ve thought that was obvious.


Gibraltar (and Isreal) are not exceptional cases. They are two of the most highly and fully vaccinated countries that are experiencing very high amounts of Covid outbreaks, indicating that the vaccine is not as effective as we were led to believe. A vaccine that does not stop transmission cannot stop a pandemic. People should not be forced to take a vaccine that does not work. I'm not referring to any other vaccines - I would've thought that was obvious.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Gibraltar (and Isreal) are not exceptional cases. They are two of the most highly and fully vaccinated countries that are experiencing very high amounts of Covid outbreaks, indicating that the vaccine is not as effective as we were led to believe. A vaccine that does not stop transmission cannot stop a pandemic. People should not be forced to take a vaccine that does not work. I'm not referring to any other vaccines - I would've thought that was obvious.


What’s obvious is you don’t understand how vaccination works.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LittleRunningDog said:


> What’s obvious is you don’t understand how vaccination works.


If you vaccinate 100% of your population (Gibralter) and vaccinated people are still getting the disease for which they were vaccinated against, is it working?


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Morgan_Bellini said:


> If you vaccinate 100% of your population (Gibralter) and vaccinated people are still getting the disease for which they were vaccinated against, is it working?


If it prevents them becoming seriously ill, absolutely it is.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LittleRunningDog said:


> If it prevents them becoming seriously ill, absolutely it is.


If the only criteria for success (per your example) is reduced symptoms, how will this particular vaccine stop the pandemic?

Just to clarify: I'm not arguing for not getting the vaccine, I'm arguing about choosing vs. being forced to get this particular vaccine. It does not perform as originally promised and it has serious risks and side effects, so people shouldn't be forced to take it. When it was first rolled out we were told that if we got it, we would not get Covid. Now we're being told that at best it reduces symptoms but does not prevent transmission. If that's true, it doesn't make sense to force vaccinate people to stop the spread.

Just a side note, Dr. Walensky, director of the CDC said that since the vaccine suppresses symptoms, vaccinated people might not know they have Covid and they're more likely to unkowingly spread it than people with more severe symptoms who know they are sick and stay home. I'm going to assume that the CDC director knows more about how vaccines work than I do.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

LittleRunningDog said:


> ^ oh please, spare us.  How many lives vaccines have saved simply doesn’t come into your calculations at all does it
> eta, anyone else heartily sick of Americans politicking about a global pandemic? I know I am


Delete.


----------



## TC1

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Gibraltar (and Isreal) are not exceptional cases. They are two of the most highly and fully vaccinated countries that are experiencing very high amounts of Covid outbreaks, indicating that the vaccine is not as effective as we were led to believe. A vaccine that does not stop transmission cannot stop a pandemic. People should not be forced to take a vaccine that does not work. I'm not referring to any other vaccines - I would've thought that was obvious.


One of the things to note is SO MANY outbreaks at care and assisted living facilities. Residents are all vaccinated (+boosted) staff have to be fully vaxx to work there. Fully locked down with no visitors and yet, a lot of Covid. My grandparents are part of those stats. vaxx & boosted..at 94 years of age, both got Covid in a facility that was pretty much a bubble. 
So...as we have said all along, being vaccinated is not a silver bullet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> If the only criteria for success (per your example) is reduced symptoms, how will this particular vaccine stop the pandemic?
> 
> Just to clarify: I'm not arguing for not getting the vaccine, I'm arguing about choosing vs. being forced to get this particular vaccine. It does not perform as originally promised and it has serious risks and side effects, so people shouldn't be forced to take it. When it was first rolled out we were told that if we got it, we would not get Covid. Now we're being told that at best it reduces symptoms but does not prevent transmission. If that's true, it doesn't make sense to force vaccinate people to stop the spread.
> 
> Just a side note, Dr. Walensky, director of the CDC said that since the vaccine suppresses symptoms, vaccinated people might not know they have Covid and they're more likely to unkowingly spread it than people with more severe symptoms who know they are sick and stay home. I'm going to assume that the CDC director knows more about how vaccines work than I do.


Death without being vaccinated is another serious risk to consider IMO.

Health workers getting sick due to the seriously ill unvaccinated,  and then giving it to the vaccinated patients like my mom, who is SEVERELY immunocompromised, and who has to be hospitalized quite frequently is another serious risk to consider.

BTW, about a month ago, my mom was turned away from the ER room while waiting for a hospital room from 10pm to 7am in great pain and agony, while risking getting infected with Covid.
Yeah. I was extremely angry at the situation.
But what could anyone do? There were too many seriously ill covid patients, and half the staff were off due to having covid too.


----------



## Echoes

Morgan_Bellini said:


> If the only criteria for success (per your example) is reduced symptoms, how will this particular vaccine stop the pandemic?


It won't.  Not in short order.  Nothing will stop it in short order.  Polio and Smallpox were not stopped in short order.  It took decades for the efforts to finally pay off.  We were all given those automatically.  No doubts.  No hesitations.  It just was. 

It will take years, maybe decades to get this under control, but every shot is a step.


----------



## mzbaglady1

TC1 said:


> One of the things to note is SO MANY outbreaks at care and assisted living facilities. Residents are all vaccinated (+boosted) staff have to be fully vaxx to work there. Fully locked down with no visitors and yet, a lot of Covid. My grandparents are part of those stats. vaxx & boosted..at 94 years of age, both got Covid in a facility that was pretty much a bubble.
> So...as we have said all along, being vaccinated is not a silver bullet.


At the height of the pandemic before vaxx, vaxx  vaxx. There was a assisted living facility that did the same protocol the facility that you describing but they offered the employees additional money not to leave the facility I guess there was employee apartments on the grounds. I believe everyone  patients and staff was tested regularly and the infection rate was almost non existence. If the residents are not leaving the facility and the employees are coming and leaving and even if everyone is double vaxxed and boosted and there's no regular testing between staff and patients of course your going to have repeatedly outbreaks.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Death without being vaccinated is another serious risk to consider IMO.
> 
> Health workers getting sick due to the seriously ill unvaccinated,  and then giving it to the vaccinated patients like my mom, who is SEVERELY immunocompromised, and who has to be hospitalized quite frequently is another serious risk to consider.
> 
> BTW, about a month ago, my mom was turned away from the ER room while waiting for a hospital room from 10pm to 7am in great pain and agony, while risking getting infected with Covid.
> Yeah. I was extremely angry at the situation.
> But what could anyone do? There were too many seriously ill covid patients, and half the staff were off due to having covid too.


One of my gfs just sent me a link to this article of what sounds like a horror movie. 








						Placental Tissue Destruction and Insufficiency From COVID-19 Causes Stillbirth and Neonatal Death From Hypoxic-Ischemic Injury: A Study of 68 Cases With SARS-CoV-2 Placentitis From 12 Countries
					

Context.—. Perinatal death is an increasingly important problem as the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic continues, but the mechanism of death has been unclear.Objective.—. To evaluate the role of the placenta in causing stillbirth and neonatal death following maternal infection with...




					meridian.allenpress.com
				



Basically they did studies in 12 countries and covid disintegrates the placenta of unvaccinated pregnant women and increased their chances of stillbirth.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LittleRunningDog said:


> What’s obvious is you don’t understand how vaccination works.





Echoes said:


> That's exceedingly clear.


This guy explains it better than I ever could so I'll just leave this here and exit the conversation. I agree with his closing comment: "If there is risk, there must be choice".
Dr. Robert Malone

There absolutely is risk with these vaccines. Dr. Malone himself was injured by his Moderna vaccines. I stand with my opinion that there should be a choice.




Source for the quote:








						Open Letter to the Canadian Truckers.
					

These are my truths, and I believe that they are self-evident.




					rwmalonemd.substack.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dr Malone is well known for his spreading of vaccine misinformation. If you're going to cite someone, it should be at least a person who is neutral rather than openly biased about the MNRA vaccination.









						The Vaccine Scientist Spreading Vaccine Misinformation
					

Robert Malone claims to have invented mRNA technology. Why is he trying so hard to undermine its use?




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Swanky

We’re having to remove far too much political and controversial content.
I just did a super quick sweep of last page or 2, y’all are making it hard to relax on a Friday night,  when I think we ALL could use some relaxation!

If you’re not specifically discussing this:
“ Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

then you’re off topic. No one is going to change others hearts or decisions for trying to do what’s best for themselves, if you wanna fight that battle, please do it elsewhere.

We don’t allow politics or drama, y’all know this. Please stay on topic, and as always I highly recommend the “Ignore User” feature!


----------



## jellyv

nm


----------



## BigPurseSue

TC1 said:


> One of the things to note is SO MANY outbreaks at care and assisted living facilities. Residents are all vaccinated (+boosted) staff have to be fully vaxx to work there.....



No, staff at care and assisted-living facilities are often not required to be vaccinated. It's a rare facility that requires all staff to provide proof of vaccination. Also these facilities have a lot of care professionals besides staff going in and out every day even when the facility is "locked down." Hospice workers, private caregivers, temporary workers, nursing assistants, physical therapists, chaplains, etc.  (At one facility I toured I was warned that none of the clergy that were visiting regularly were vaccinated because of their religious beliefs.) And because of nationwide staffing shortages among care givers many of these facilities are relying heavily on temporary agencies for emergency staffing, and those agencies' screening and requirements can be iffy. Rarely do they require the care workers that they hire out to be vaccinated. Early in the pandemic nursing home workers that worked at multiple facilities were blamed for spreading the infection and that's still going although to a lesser degree than earlier. That's thanks to the effectiveness of the vaccines. In fact today we're not hearing about nursing facilities where ten or fifteen residents are dying of covid within the space of a few weeks. While there are still outbreaks in care facilities they are less severe and more contained than they were two years ago.


----------



## TC1

BigPurseSue said:


> No, staff at care and assisted-living facilities are often not required to be vaccinated. It's a rare facility that requires all staff to provide proof of vaccination. Also these facilities have a lot of care professionals besides staff going in and out every day even when the facility is "locked down." Hospice workers, private caregivers, temporary workers, nursing assistants, physical therapists, chaplains, etc.  (At one facility I toured I was warned that none of the clergy that were visiting regularly were vaccinated because of their religious beliefs.) And because of nationwide staffing shortages among care givers many of these facilities are relying heavily on temporary agencies for emergency staffing, and those agencies' screening and requirements can be iffy. Rarely do they require the care workers that they hire out to be vaccinated. Early in the pandemic nursing home workers that worked at multiple facilities were blamed for spreading the infection and that's still going although to a lesser degree than earlier. That's thanks to the effectiveness of the vaccines. In fact today we're not hearing about nursing facilities where ten or fifteen residents are dying of covid within the space of a few weeks. While there are still outbreaks in care facilities they are less severe and more contained than they were two years ago.


Staff were required to be vaccinated or show a negative test daily to work where I live. I'm not from the U.S. I have friends who work in LTC here as well.


----------



## BigPurseSue

TC1 said:


> Staff were required to be vaccinated or show a negative test daily to work where I live. I'm not from the U.S. I have friends who work in LTC here as well.



That's extraordinary. Is that a government requirement where you live? 

There was a covid outbreak last month at my mom's care facility here in the US. It was thought to have originated with an unvaccinated staff member. I was told by employees that the facility is planning to require staff members to be vaccinated in the future but they can't require that of all incoming support personnel. Fortunately there were only two residents who contracted covid and their cases were quite mild. The lockdown was very brief and not restrictive on the residents who didn't have covid, i.e. they could still socialize and eat together in the dining room. After about a week everyone, both residents and staff, tested negative for covid, and life went on as normal. That's quite a contrast to the earlier lockdowns during which residents were confined to their rooms for months and everyone was walking around in PPE.


----------



## TC1

BigPurseSue said:


> That's extraordinary. Is that a government requirement where you live?
> 
> There was a covid outbreak last month at my mom's care facility here in the US. It was thought to have originated with an unvaccinated staff member. I was told by employees that the facility is planning to require staff members to be vaccinated in the future but they can't require that of all incoming support personnel. Fortunately there were only two residents who contracted covid and their cases were quite mild. The lockdown was very brief and not restrictive on the residents who didn't have covid, i.e. they could still socialize and eat together in the dining room. After about a week everyone, both residents and staff, tested negative for covid, and life went on as normal. That's quite a contrast to the earlier lockdowns during which residents were confined to their rooms for months and everyone was walking around in PPE.


It was mandated by the government, yes. The same government is now rolling back some restrictions. We all know you can be vaxxed and still spread Covid, that was more my point is that it isn't going away. The Vaxx and booster combo is keeping hospitalizations and deaths down, which is what is was intended for.


----------



## Bratty1919

Three of my friends have died in the last 6 months; the youngest one was from Covid.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

For doctor appointment we still have to answer a list of questions regarding health, and also wear masks and social distance.


----------



## hermes_lemming

While running errands yesterday I noticed everyone pretty much wore masks indoors and roughly about 70% outdoors. I was pleasantly surprised given everything.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Bratty1919 said:


> Three of my friends have died in the last 6 months; the youngest one was from Covid.


I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Found out one of my students' grandparents (late 50s) caught covid and he is a firm believer of no vaccinations. He has been in the icu for the past few days and just yesterday suffered a major heart attack. They aren't sure if he will make it.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> That's extraordinary. Is that a government requirement where you live?
> 
> There was a covid outbreak last month at my mom's care facility here in the US. It was thought to have originated with an unvaccinated staff member. I was told by employees that the facility is planning to require staff members to be vaccinated in the future but they can't require that of all incoming support personnel. Fortunately there were only two residents who contracted covid and their cases were quite mild. The lockdown was very brief and not restrictive on the residents who didn't have covid, i.e. they could still socialize and eat together in the dining room. After about a week everyone, both residents and staff, tested negative for covid, and life went on as normal. That's quite a contrast to the earlier lockdowns during which residents were confined to their rooms for months and everyone was walking around in PPE.


I thought being vaccinated didn't keep you from passing on the disease to others. You could be a carrier without symptoms. How would they know it came from someone unvaccinated?


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I thought being vaccinated didn't keep you from passing on the disease to others. You could be a carrier without symptoms. How would they know it came from someone unvaccinated?



I was told that there was just one employee who tested positive and that's how they knew the source of the outbreak. Although it's only theory as there are so many people going in and out of the facility every day. The people who told me this were aids not management so it's coming from the employee rumor mill. From management I learned the extent of the outbreak and of their intention to require vaccination of staff in the future. 

You are correct that if you're vaccinated and catch covid you can still pass it on to others, but your viral load is considerably lower than that of someone who isn't vaccinated. So you're less likely to pass it on, but you still can. The reason for still wearing masks and doing regular testing. And then there's omicron which is far more contagious than the original strain.


----------



## arnott

A friend in his 40s recently tested positive and said it's like a very mild cold.


----------



## Chagall

It is almost impossible to get tested unless you have very severe symptoms. Many people do not have access to home testing kits, which can be inaccurate anyway. When symptoms are very mild or nonexistent you wouldn’t even know to get tested. Who knows who has Covid anymore.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> It is almost impossible to get tested unless you have very severe symptoms. Many people do not have access to home testing kits, which can be inaccurate anyway. When symptoms are very mild or nonexistent you wouldn’t even know to get tested. Who knows who has Covid anymore.


Are rapid tests not available in Canada?
We have them here everywhere in NY.
Plus we received 4 courtesy of the US government.
I agree with you regarding the accuracy though.

My BIL recently had a stroke. Fortunately it was mild.
He was one of the very early Covid case. Could it be related?


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Are rapid tests not available in Canada?
> We have them here everywhere in NY.
> Plus we received 4 courtesy of the US government.
> I agree with you regarding the accuracy though.
> 
> My BIL recently had a stroke. Fortunately it was mild.
> He was one of the very early Covid case. Could it be related?


Available but not easy to get. They sell out quickly with often long line ups.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Available but not easy to get. They sell out quickly with often long line ups.


This used to be the case here too.
If you are in need PM.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> This used to be the case here too.
> If you are in need PM.


Thank you. We ordered some online that should come soon, but there again, I don’t have a lot of faith in the accuracy of the rapid tests. I had fatigue and a headache a few weeks ago so just isolated for a week. I think a lot of people have had it without symptoms and were totally unaware that they were spreading it.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> Thank you. We ordered some online that should come soon, but there again, I don’t have a lot of faith in the accuracy of the rapid tests. I had fatigue and a headache a few weeks ago so just isolated for a week. I think a lot of people have had it without symptoms and were totally unaware that they were spreading it.


You are very welcome.
This Omicron variant is a bitc$!
Take care.


----------



## Echoes

I never do well on tests.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

nm


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## netter

I am surrounding myself with people who believe in freedom of choice. Staying positive and attending freedom rallies. Not really shopping right now. I won't shop in places that force masks. The pandemic is over.


----------



## Echoes

netter said:


> The pandemic is over.


The word 'endemic' is floating around, which means it's here to stay.  You'll get it, if you haven't had it already.


----------



## hermes_lemming

So I have this friend. Her dad caught covid several weeks back, hacking his lungs out etc and she quarantined with him. She got a monster migraine... that lasted 5 weeks. She is going  bonkers isolating and wants to go out. Problem as 5 of her friends all caught covid recently and are taking care of their SO and family who also had it. She asked me and I'm like oh heck no

They were fully vaxxed..not sure if they were boosted


----------



## Echoes

hermes_lemming said:


> They were fully vaxxed..


And without that, they may (or may not) have been worse off.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chagall said:


> It is almost impossible to get tested unless you have very severe symptoms. Many people do not have access to home testing kits, which can be inaccurate anyway. When symptoms are very mild or nonexistent you wouldn’t even know to get tested. Who knows who has Covid anymore.





limom said:


> Are rapid tests not available in Canada?
> We have them here everywhere in NY.
> Plus we received 4 courtesy of the US government.
> I agree with you regarding the accuracy though.
> 
> My BIL recently had a stroke. Fortunately it was mild.
> He was one of the very early Covid case. Could it be related?





Chagall said:


> Thank you. We ordered some online that should come soon, but there again, I don’t have a lot of faith in the accuracy of the rapid tests. I had fatigue and a headache a few weeks ago so just isolated for a week. I think a lot of people have had it without symptoms and were totally unaware that they were spreading it.



We use a product from Cue Health (I'm not affiliated in any way) that provides an at-home NAAT test (not a rapid antigen test, same as PCR level accuracy). The results are accepted for things like airline travel and entering countries that require PCR/NAAT testing - IF you use a proctor to watch you do the test virtually. It's expensive-ish ($150 for the machine and $40-$75 per month for the test kits) but has already paid for itself in my family. 

When I was exposed to Covid recently this was a great relief to me, to get a "real" test immediately at home, and to be able to re-test regularly. It was also helpful when we had to make a quick turnaround trip to Argentina, which requires a test to enter and then the US also needs a test within 24 hours. We did all our tests at home/our hotel and had results within a half hour. 
Hope that helps someone out there.


----------



## serybrazil

my family and I just got over covid, for us it was mild symptoms. The headache lingered for me for about a week extra. We're not vaxxed.


----------



## mzbaglady1

serybrazil said:


> my family and I just got over covid, for us it was mild symptoms. The headache lingered for me for about a week extra. We're not vaxxed.


Good luck. This is a heavy vaxxed and boosted thread. Be prepared for the chastisement and condemnation. Or better yet if the conversation gets heated just point back to the last post of the admin to remind fonts of what was said.


----------



## serybrazil

mzbaglady1 said:


> Good luck. This is a heavy vaxxed and boosted thread. Be prepared for the chastisement and condemnation. Or better yet if the conversation gets heated just point back to the last post of the admin to remind fonts of what was said.



haha thanks for the heads up, ive definitely noticed! I will just keep scrolling


----------



## hermes_lemming

Echoes said:


> And without that, they may (or may not) have been worse off.


From the feedback of the daughter, for sure they would have been worse off


----------



## hermes_lemming

QuelleFromage said:


> We use a product from Cue Health (I'm not affiliated in any way) that provides an at-home NAAT test (not a rapid antigen test, same as PCR level accuracy). The results are accepted for things like airline travel and entering countries that require PCR/NAAT testing - IF you use a proctor to watch you do the test virtually. It's expensive-ish ($150 for the machine and $40-$75 per month for the test kits) but has already paid for itself in my family.
> 
> When I was exposed to Covid recently this was a great relief to me, to get a "real" test immediately at home, and to be able to re-test regularly. It was also helpful when we had to make a quick turnaround trip to Argentina, which requires a test to enter and then the US also needs a test within 24 hours. We did all our tests at home/our hotel and had results within a half hour.
> Hope that helps someone out there.


Awesome I was wondering about this product. One of my other gfs turned to it as binaxnow was sold out


----------



## Bratty1919

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m sorry for your loss.



Thank you.


----------



## lorihmatthews

The good news: Our mask mandate in San Francisco was lifted as of today if you are vaxxed.

The bad news: My company is going to require us to go back into the office mid-March.


----------



## Yahlena

It’s strange it run into someone you haven’t seen in a while and you both awkwardly stand back and say “Are you hugging these days.”


----------



## this_is_rj

How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting? There is still a decent amount of covid in my city but vaccination rates are high. I am double vaxxed and just had my booster. I plan to continue to wear a mask in grocery stores etc. but my employer is planning for us to return to the office and I pretty sure I will be the only person wearing a mask in my office if I chose to do so. I don't even know how feasible it is to wear a mask all day in an office (obviously it can be done, but more so how uncomfortable it will be) as I have pretty much worked from home during outbreaks but now we are living with covid, whatever that means. I am also currently job searching and I am not sure I want to be the new person wearing a mask. I am a healthy 45 year old with no vulnerable people close to me, so maybe I am being too cautious now? How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?


----------



## hermes_lemming

this_is_rj said:


> How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting? There is still a decent amount of covid in my city but vaccination rates are high. I am double vaxxed and just had my booster. I plan to continue to wear a mask in grocery stores etc. but my employer is planning for us to return to the office and I pretty sure I will be the only person wearing a mask in my office if I chose to do so. I don't even know how feasible it is to wear a mask all day in an office (obviously it can be done, but more so how uncomfortable it will be) as I have pretty much worked from home during outbreaks but now we are living with covid, whatever that means. I am also currently job searching and I am not sure I want to be the new person wearing a mask. I am a healthy 45 year old with no vulnerable people close to me, so maybe I am being too cautious now? How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?


I refer to my prior post. There are three camps. One extreme to another. Varying from not giving a bleep to being cautious and masking up etc.

I'm tired of the debate. People using it as a platform to fly their freak flag and further the divide.

If I say that I'm hoping we don't end up like Denmark, I'll be labeled as a fraidy cat or an alarmist.

I'm poked to the max. Do I mind? No. Why?  Because my experience was more than "just a cold". And I'm watching two ladies I care about deal with symptoms of long covid.

My office is being remodeled and the latest poll showed that no one wants to return,  especially with the high cost of gas and what person enjoys soul sucking traffic?

I'll go back if they literally make me and I found a comfortable kn95 mask that can be worn all day.

Covid took out parts of my team so wearing it in my current role will not be an issue. And since I refer to it as slave labor, I'm also looking for a new job. When I land it, I have no angst being the new person with a mask. I'm too old to give a bleep.

We're still planning on wearing it at the gym, grocery stores, hospitals, etc. We're also doing outdoor dining. Why? Because people lie about their vaccination status and this is the least problematic route.

No indoor dining plans in the near future. 

For those who are vying for me to throw a dinner party, I say grow up, move out of their inlaws/parents and get their own dang place vs freeloading other folks expensive living situation.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

this_is_rj said:


> How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting? There is still a decent amount of covid in my city but vaccination rates are high. I am double vaxxed and just had my booster. I plan to continue to wear a mask in grocery stores etc. but my employer is planning for us to return to the office and I pretty sure I will be the only person wearing a mask in my office if I chose to do so. I don't even know how feasible it is to wear a mask all day in an office (obviously it can be done, but more so how uncomfortable it will be) as I have pretty much worked from home during outbreaks but now we are living with covid, whatever that means. I am also currently job searching and I am not sure I want to be the new person wearing a mask. I am a healthy 45 year old with no vulnerable people close to me, so maybe I am being too cautious now? How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?


Still double masking - Kn95 with close fitting 3 layer fabric over the top


----------



## whateve

this_is_rj said:


> How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting? There is still a decent amount of covid in my city but vaccination rates are high. I am double vaxxed and just had my booster. I plan to continue to wear a mask in grocery stores etc. but my employer is planning for us to return to the office and I pretty sure I will be the only person wearing a mask in my office if I chose to do so. I don't even know how feasible it is to wear a mask all day in an office (obviously it can be done, but more so how uncomfortable it will be) as I have pretty much worked from home during outbreaks but now we are living with covid, whatever that means. I am also currently job searching and I am not sure I want to be the new person wearing a mask. I am a healthy 45 year old with no vulnerable people close to me, so maybe I am being too cautious now? How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?


Do what is right for you. It doesn't matter what other people think. 

Where I live, today, after the mask mandate went away, was no different from yesterday. Most people haven't been wearing masks for a very long time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

elvisfan4life said:


> Still double masking - Kn95 with close fitting 3 layer fabric over the top


Good on you. I saw this lady at my gym sportin such. She was a bit older


----------



## elvisfan4life

hermes_lemming said:


> Good on you. I saw this lady at my gym sportin such. She was a bit older


 I’m old too


----------



## jblended

.


----------



## maxxout

I feel comfortable physically as well as socially wearing a mask. Before the pandemic people would stare at you if you were wearing a mask in the USA. But now it’s accepted. Which is good for the future. I would not consider what you THINK other people think. If you feel more relaxed wearing a mask, then do it.
Also, if you think you’re the only one wearing a mask, by wearing it you may encourage those that actually wish to wear a mask as well.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’ve worked all day in a mask. It isn’t pleasant but it’s doable. My only hope is that people respect the boundaries of others. I’ve been yelled at for wearing a mask, a couple people have tried to pull it off and I’ve been intentionally coughed on. And this is in a place where masks are mandated. It’s madness.


----------



## Addicted to bags

this_is_rj said:


> How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting? There is still a decent amount of covid in my city but vaccination rates are high. I am double vaxxed and just had my booster. I plan to continue to wear a mask in grocery stores etc. but my employer is planning for us to return to the office and I pretty sure I will be the only person wearing a mask in my office if I chose to do so. I don't even know how feasible it is to wear a mask all day in an office (obviously it can be done, but more so how uncomfortable it will be) as I have pretty much worked from home during outbreaks but now we are living with covid, whatever that means. I am also currently job searching and I am not sure I want to be the new person wearing a mask. I am a healthy 45 year old with no vulnerable people close to me, so maybe I am being too cautious now? How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?


Still masking with a KN95. I'm lucky to be self employed so I only wear masks when meeting clients as they are also wearing them at this time. Good luck with your job search!

As @hermes_lemming said, "I'm tired of the debate. People using it as a platform to fly their freak flag and further the divide."


----------



## Addicted to bags

A1aGypsy said:


> I’ve worked all day in a mask. It isn’t pleasant but it’s doable. My only hope is that people respect the boundaries of others. I’ve been yelled at for wearing a mask, a couple people have tried to pull it off and I’ve been intentionally coughed on. And this is in a place where masks are mandated. It’s madness.


That's Crazy. Rude. Stupid. And Hypocritical. Why should your choice to mask bother them? Arggh!


----------



## Swanky

I wonder where people are that this is happening.  The only thing I've ever seen personally is people being reminded to mask.
I've never seen or heard anyone I know experienced being harassed for wearing one.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I wonder where people are that this is happening.  The only thing I've ever seen personally is people being reminded to mask.
> I've never seen or heard anyone I know experienced being harassed for wearing one.


While I have never experienced not witnessed something as horrifying as @A1aGypsy, people on Long Island can be a big nuts.
Between the dirty stares and flat out disgusting comments, it can be pretty intimidating.
Also there have been a bit of problems in schools. 
We are supposed to be mask free.
In NYC, I have yet to get on a bus, subway. I can’t do it yet. 
People are masked for the most part.


----------



## Coach Superfan

I haven't been anywhere public since our county's mask mandate was lifted. I still gladly comply with school requirements when I pick up/drop off my children. The last time the mask mandate was lifted, I was pleasantly surprised most people were still wearing their masks (I am assuming they were also the ones who were vaccinated). I was just at a kid's birthday party with about 50 others and my kids, myself, and one other friend were the only ones with our masks on (when not eating). Based on the hosts' group of friends (where I didn't know about half), I would guesstimate that about 30% or more in attendance were never vaccinated. I would rather be cautious and be the only one wearing my mask than suffer later. My youngest child is still 2 months out from being eligible for the vaccine.

Oh, and I was on a flight this month where there were no problems with masking. I got super nauseated prior to descent and I was dripping sweat and almost hyperventilating, but I kept my mask on. It was a close call LOL.

ETA: My trip was a girls' trip with 6 others flying in and I am so thankful we are all on the same page in terms of covid protocols and vaccines. We have all been vaccinated (and all boosted I think), and we all took tests prior to our flight to ensure no one was infected. It was nice to return to a semblance of normalcy being under one roof for several days and not having to wear our masks around each other or worry too much about risk.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Addicted to bags said:


> That's Crazy. Rude. Stupid. And Hypocritical. Why should your choice to mask bother them? Arggh!



It’s actually not even my choice. I have to mask due to the mandates and the rules and nature of my profession.  I’m not out there making some big statement about masks, believe me. I’m just looking forward to being out of this and hope that the crazies (on both sides of the issue) return to normal.

I should note that where I am there is a lot of drama surrounding COVID mandates right now so tensions and tempers are high.


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> I wonder where people are that this is happening.  The only thing I've ever seen personally is people being reminded to mask.
> I've never seen or heard anyone I know experienced being harassed for wearing one.


I've never seen anyone harassed for wearing a mask.

A year ago, there were places that wouldn't allow you in without your mask but in the last several months, even though there are signs on doors saying masks are required, less than half of customers are masked and no one says anything.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Swanky said:


> I wonder where people are that this is happening.  The only thing I've ever seen personally is people being reminded to mask.
> I've never seen or heard anyone I know experienced being harassed for wearing one.


Unfortunately my kids have been teased for wearing a mask at camp/in school and I live in a state where masks are mandatory in the school building.  I am not looking forward to March when masks are optional.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Birkinsonabudget

I am currently on vacation in Hawaii and I forgot my vaccination card at my hotel and I was denied entry at every restaurant I tried to enter.

I had to Uber back to get it and now I make sure to always have it with me because the straw that broke the camels back was when I was denied entry to Chanel.

I was not aware they were requesting COVID vax card and ID for shopping.

 I got stares (not rude, just look of surprise as they stepped away from me in line) from a few locals but the tourists are not wearing masks while walking around outside.

You can tell who resides here and who is visiting. Locals pretty much wear their masks even when walking outside window shopping.

They are pretty strict in Hawaii, I mean I guess they have to, they are an island and have nowhere to run if people keep getting sick. Very different from our vacation in Vegas, very!


----------



## Echoes

Birkinsonabudget said:


> They are pretty strict in Hawaii, I mean I guess they have to, they are an island and have nowhere to run if people keep getting sick.




The tough one is Tonga.  NO cases reported, no infections at all.  Then the volcano and the need for outside relief due to the extent of damage.  Relief had to be delayed until they could set up protocols.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Echoes said:


> The tough one is Tonga.  NO cases reported, no infections at all.  Then the volcano and the need for outside relief due to the extent of damage.  Relief had to be delayed until they could set up protocols.


This is amazing to have no cases…When I looked them up it states they do have cases now, all seem to be omnicron…


----------



## pixiejenna

maxxout said:


> I feel comfortable physically as well as socially wearing a mask. Before the pandemic people would stare at you if you were wearing a mask in the USA. But now it’s accepted. Which is good for the future. I would not consider what you THINK other people think. If you feel more relaxed wearing a mask, then do it.
> Also, if you think you’re the only one wearing a mask, by wearing it you may encourage those that actually wish to wear a mask as well.



So true. I recall when I had to travel while sick I got a N95 mask, everyone pretty much avoided me like the plague. It worked for me because I was sick and I wanted to be left alone. 



Birkinsonabudget said:


> I am currently on vacation in Hawaii and I forgot my vaccination card at my hotel and I was denied entry at every restaurant I tried to enter.
> 
> I had to Uber back to get it and now I make sure to always have it with me because the straw that broke the camels back was when I was denied entry to Chanel.
> 
> I was not aware they were requesting COVID vax card and ID for shopping.
> 
> I got stares (not rude, just look of surprise as they stepped away from me in line) from a few locals but the tourists are not wearing masks while walking around outside.
> 
> You can tell who resides here and who is visiting. Locals pretty much wear their masks even when walking outside window shopping.
> 
> They are pretty strict in Hawaii, I mean I guess they have to, they are an island and have nowhere to run if people keep getting sick. Very different from our vacation in Vegas, very!



‘The woman who dose my nails went recently her husban’s work had a retreat there. Prior to going they had to upload everything to a app. At our airport they had a separate line they had to go in for verification of their vaccination. Once they verified it they gave you a special wrist band, and you can’t get on the plane without the wristband. She said her daughter was getting anxiety at the airport because she was afraid that they wouldn’t be able to get though the extra lines without missing the flight. They didn’t leave the resort much so I don’t know if she was carded going out. The big talk among the group was there was a guy who lived in another state who brought his wife and she decided to bring their dog. I went 10+ years ago and I know you can’t bring outside animals to the islands, they are very protective of their ecosystem. She had a hissy fit at the airport and they didn’t budge both her and her husband had to immediately take a flight back.  I was shocked that they even let the dog on the flight to Hawaii.


----------



## shiba

this_is_rj said:


> How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting?..... How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?



We still have a mask mandate for a little while. Our business has never been WFH. The rule is that a mask must be on when within 6 feet of another human or when leaving your workspace. If you are alone and in your own workspace, mask is optional. While we have had a few cases, they are not from workplace transmission. It worked for us. Once mandates are lifted, masking will be optional. We do have barriers in all offices and we will continue to encourage masks in close contact situations. Until the legal requirement to quarantine is lifted, we remind people to be careful as the quarantine period is unpaid.

I am so. done. Both sides are being bullies now, both are going to court to try to gain injunctions.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> The big talk among the group was there was a guy who lived in another state who brought his wife and she decided to bring their dog. I went 10+ years ago and I know you can’t bring outside animals to the islands, they are very protective of their ecosystem. She had a hissy fit at the airport and they didn’t budge both her and her husband had to immediately take a flight back.  I was shocked that they even let the dog on the flight to Hawaii.



My DH has a seeing-eye dog and Hawaii won't even permit guide dogs--or any kind of service animal on the islands. They're very strict about it. We joke that there's no Hawaiian vacation in our future. I don't know about the airlines but if the woman claimed that her dog was a service animal or "emotional support" animal the airlines may have been required under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to let her board even though Hawaii ultimately would not permit her to enter. Dunno. Just a theory. Maybe they didn't want to argue with her and figured let the Hawaiian airport block the dog's entrance.

When DH has traveled outside the country with his dog it's been up to him to determine in advance what sort of papers/permits/vaccinations/vet exams that the dog needs to both enter another country and then later return to the US. The airlines don't play any part in helping him sort that out nor do they usually serve as gatekeepers.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I can’t imagine being ugly to someone for wearing a mask or not wearing a mask. My state has never had a mandate and some stores have only rarely required it (many months ago). I’d say maybe 25% of people I see wear a mask but I’ve never seen anyone be ugly toward them for it nor have I seen anyone being harassed for not wearing a mask either. I’m sorry to hear that it happens. People need to be kinder to each other.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky said:


> I wonder where people are that this is happening.  The only thing I've ever seen personally is people being reminded to mask.
> I've never seen or heard anyone I know experienced being harassed for wearing one.


No it happens. Btwn the 2nd and 3rd wave, I had people come up to me at the gym and ask why I'm wearing a mask and should take it off. This was when it was voluntary and not necessary.  I kept it on and explained how I caught it before and the whole long covid bit and these were people I know.


----------



## pixiejenna

My state is expecting to lift the mask mandate by the end of the month. My work will still require them while working and before/after work. I don’t think that they will change the rules until the CDC lifts the recommendation for them. It will be interesting to see how that will go, they did allow vaccinated employees go without after providing proof of vaccination and signing a waiver. I wonder if they will bring the waver back if the CDC ends the recommendation.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> My DH has a seeing-eye dog and Hawaii won't even permit guide dogs--or any kind of service animal on the islands. They're very strict about it. We joke that there's no Hawaiian vacation in our future. I don't know about the airlines but if the woman claimed that her dog was a service animal or "emotional support" animal the airlines may have been required under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to let her board even though Hawaii ultimately would not permit her to enter. Dunno. Just a theory. Maybe they didn't want to argue with her and figured let the Hawaiian airport block the dog's entrance.
> 
> When DH has traveled outside the country with his dog it's been up to him to determine in advance what sort of papers/permits/vaccinations/vet exams that the dog needs to both enter another country and then later return to the US. The airlines don't play any part in helping him sort that out nor do they usually serve as gatekeepers.



This was 100% not a service animal she may have claimed it was an emotional support animal. But my guess is what you said they most likely didn’t want to deal with it because she was pitching a fit so they decided to let the people at the Hawaii airport deal with it. Effectively making them turn around and fly back home in the most expensive way possible lol.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Birkinsonabudget said:


> I am currently on vacation in Hawaii and I forgot my vaccination card at my hotel and I was denied entry at every restaurant I tried to enter.
> 
> I had to Uber back to get it and now I make sure to always have it with me because the straw that broke the camels back was when I was denied entry to Chanel.
> 
> I was not aware they were requesting COVID vax card and ID for shopping.
> 
> I got stares (not rude, just look of surprise as they stepped away from me in line) from a few locals but the tourists are not wearing masks while walking around outside.
> 
> You can tell who resides here and who is visiting. Locals pretty much wear their masks even when walking outside window shopping.
> 
> They are pretty strict in Hawaii, I mean I guess they have to, they are an island and have nowhere to run if people keep getting sick. Very different from our vacation in Vegas, very!


Yes they are super strict there. When I was there in the summer, one place made me fill out local address and contact info for tracing just in case. Would they accept a copy of your vax card? Now I keep a photo in my Favorites album if ever needed. Also, my state has a digital vaccination record so I keep that screen shot saved also. It came in handy when I was visiting Utah and didn’t know places were checking.


----------



## pursekitten

whateve said:


> I've never seen anyone harassed for wearing a mask.
> 
> A year ago, there were places that wouldn't allow you in without your mask but in the last several months, even though there are signs on doors saying masks are required, less than half of customers are masked and no one says anything.



Unfortunately employees everywhere are tired and worn thin. Bet they just don't want to deal with the verbal or physical abuse that sometimes comes with reminding people that masks should cover both nose and chin. I still double-mask with a KN95 and a normal mask for a better seal when I'm around people. Long COVID is not a cute look.



Birkinsonabudget said:


> I am currently on vacation in Hawaii and I forgot my vaccination card at my hotel and I was denied entry at every restaurant I tried to enter.
> 
> I had to Uber back to get it and now I make sure to always have it with me because the straw that broke the camels back was when I was denied entry to Chanel.
> 
> I was not aware they were requesting COVID vax card and ID for shopping.
> 
> I got stares (not rude, just look of surprise as they stepped away from me in line) from a few locals but the tourists are not wearing masks while walking around outside.
> 
> You can tell who resides here and who is visiting. Locals pretty much wear their masks even when walking outside window shopping.
> 
> They are pretty strict in Hawaii, I mean I guess they have to, they are an island and have nowhere to run if people keep getting sick. Very different from our vacation in Vegas, very!



I'm so sorry that happened to you. Do you have a secure place to save your vaccination card to your phone? I scanned my COVID vaccination card into LastPass and it has saved me from many awkward moments. Google Photos as a free alternative is just as good.



Echoes said:


> The tough one is Tonga.  NO cases reported, no infections at all.  Then the volcano and the need for outside relief due to the extent of damage.  Relief had to be delayed until they could set up protocols.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is amazing to have no cases…When I looked them up it states they do have cases now, all seem to be omnicron…



Would you both like to know why a remote island like Tonga got COVID? As an atheist living in Utah, this one really burns my biscuits. I suspect he didn't wait/quarantine between flights between Africa and Tonga, so his viral load wouldn't have been enough to test positive until he was back in Tonga.

https://www.sltrib.com/news/2021/11/02/missionary-church-jesus/
"Returning Latter-day Saint missionary brings Tonga’s first COVID case to his homeland. The island nation has gone into lockdown to prevent the virus from spreading."
By Scott D. Pierce
| Nov. 2, 2021, 1:50 p.m.
| Updated: Nov. 4, 2021, 7:57 a.m.
Nov 4, 2021



pixiejenna said:


> So true. I recall when I had to travel while sick I got a N95 mask, everyone pretty much avoided me like the plague. It worked for me because I was sick and I wanted to be left alone.
> 
> ‘The woman who dose my nails went recently her husban’s work had a retreat there. Prior to going they had to upload everything to a app. At our airport they had a separate line they had to go in for verification of their vaccination. Once they verified it they gave you a special wrist band, and you can’t get on the plane without the wristband. She said her daughter was getting anxiety at the airport because she was afraid that they wouldn’t be able to get though the extra lines without missing the flight. They didn’t leave the resort much so I don’t know if she was carded going out. The big talk among the group was there was a guy who lived in another state who brought his wife and she decided to bring their dog. I went 10+ years ago and I know you can’t bring outside animals to the islands, they are very protective of their ecosystem. She had a hissy fit at the airport and they didn’t budge both her and her husband had to immediately take a flight back.  I was shocked that they even let the dog on the flight to Hawaii.





srtacaramelo said:


> Here you go!



Sounds as complicated as flashing Vietnamese visas 5x with a layover in China. At least the wristband is a nice way to reduce shuffling paperwork. I think I read both American and United are introducing e-vaccination wallets/passports with QR codes to streamline the process.


----------



## Toby93

GhstDreamer said:


> Ridiculous is all I have to say.


It absolutely is, and the money that they have cost the city is enormous


----------



## GhstDreamer

Toby93 said:


> It absolutely is, and the money that they have cost the city is enormous


Estimated $300 million lost in our city. And a lot of people ended up being laid off. There was definitely more people against it, then for it.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

netter said:


> I am surrounding myself with people who believe in freedom of choice. Staying positive and attending freedom rallies. Not really shopping right now. I won't shop in places that force masks. The pandemic is over.


Same just got back from a business trip in Utah. I wore a mask indoors at work. That’s about it. I understood from hotel staff that they were done playing pandemic….Months ago. Kids were in the pool having fun sans mask and It was great that the gym was open for my mental health. Sitting in 2 days worth of meetings with no opportunity to work out was just about as stressful as what I imagine watching daily news media about COVID would be.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Edited to remove bold text



TC1 said:


> It was mandated by the government, yes. The same government is now rolling back some restrictions. We all know you can be vaxxed and still spread Covid, that was more my point is that it isn't going away. The Vaxx and booster combo is keeping hospitalizations and deaths down, which is what is was intended for.


I understood that it was the non severity of the more contagious variant Omnicron that had a 1.7% instead of 19% hospitalization rate. If you have quantified data on unvaccinated vs vaccinated hospitalization I’d be interested since most articles hypothesize that rather than show metrics gathered from checking in patients confirming vaccination and updating to a national database for reference. I’m just curious as we have been going off of assumptions during the whole pandemic and months later when “the science changes” we make adjustments based on data gathered.  sorry about the caps. They were not intended.


----------



## limom

So sick of using the pandemic to make people feel bad one way or another.
I hope that my state will invest some money into training kids/teachers/support staff on how to get along together.
In Asia, people wear a mask routinely. Nobody cares!
Can we do the same?
Respect the people who want to wear a mask for whatever reason.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

limom said:


> So sick of using the pandemic to make people feel bad one way or another.
> I hope that my state will invest some money into training kids/teachers/support staff on how to get along together.
> In Asia, people wear a mask routinely. Nobody cares!
> Can we do the same?
> Respect the people who want to wear a mask for whatever reason.


I had a boss that would have masks on his desk and if you sniffled or coughed he would bring one over and offer it to you as casually as if he were offering a mint. This is pre COVID post swine flu. He was from Hong Kong. I will adapt this cover my face tactic to protect others we should gently introduce it to our culture as a courtesy to others.


----------



## TC1

GaladrielDelabois said:


> *I understood that it was the non severity of the more contagious variant Omnicron that had a 1.7% instead of 19% hospitalization rate. If you have quantified data on unvaccinated vs vaccinated hospitalization I’d be interested since most articles hypothesize that rather than show metrics gathered from checking in patients confirming vaccination and updating to a national database for reference. I’m just curious as we have been going off of assumptions during the whole pandemic and months later when “the science changes” we make adjustments based on data gathered. * sorry about the caps. They were not intended.


There are lots of places for you to find "quantified data" you don't need me to post about  it.


----------



## pursekitten

this_is_rj said:


> How does everyone feel about mask mandates lifting? There is still a decent amount of covid in my city but vaccination rates are high. I am double vaxxed and just had my booster. I plan to continue to wear a mask in grocery stores etc. but my employer is planning for us to return to the office and I pretty sure I will be the only person wearing a mask in my office if I chose to do so. I don't even know how feasible it is to wear a mask all day in an office (obviously it can be done, but more so how uncomfortable it will be) as I have pretty much worked from home during outbreaks but now we are living with covid, whatever that means. I am also currently job searching and I am not sure I want to be the new person wearing a mask. I am a healthy 45 year old with no vulnerable people close to me, so maybe I am being too cautious now? How are you going to be handling mask mandates lifting?



Currently in Utah: I'll continue to be double-masking with a KN95 and cloth mask for a better seal around anyone indoors I'm uncertain has tested negative. There's talk around COVID being endemic in the future and masking is the literal bare minimum people can do right now. 

Other countries have been wearing masks for decades during flu season or when they're sick out of respect for others. I remember seeing signs in a pre-pandemic CVS Extra Care in Florida to mask up if people were coughing or sneezing. Mask-wearing while sick isn't new, but the pearl-clutching and "freedom fighting" around it is for some reason.



limom said:


> So sick of using the pandemic to make people feel bad one way or another.
> I hope that my state will invest some money into training kids/teachers/support staff on how to get along together.
> In Asia, people wear a mask routinely. Nobody cares!
> Can we do the same?
> Respect the people who want to wear a mask for whatever reason.



I loved this whenever I travelled to Japan or any SE Asian country. The mutual respect people have for each other is incredible; mask-wearing when sick, no blowing runny noses in public, no spitting on the sidewalk, and no loud phone convos while riding public transportation. The reverse culture shock when I returned to the States left me shook—I was constantly grossed out. lol



GaladrielDelabois said:


> I had a boss that would have masks on his desk and if you sniffled or coughed he would bring one over and offer it to you as casually as if he were offering a mint. This is pre COVID post swine flu. He was from Hong Kong. I will adapt this cover my face tactic to protect others we should gently introduce it to our culture as a courtesy to others.



That's a great boss! I hope American culture moves in the same direction too. Mask-wearing while sick is such a simple gesture.


----------



## shiba

GaladrielDelabois said:


> .....If you have quantified data on unvaccinated vs vaccinated hospitalization I’d be interested......


There is plenty. Here is a link to data from Canada, starts on page 20. https://health-infobase.canada.ca/s...ary-of-COVID-19-cases-in-Canada-Canada.ca.pdf


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

TC1 said:


> There are lots of places for you to find "quantified data" you don't need me to post about  it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> shiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty. Here is a link to data from Canada, starts on page 20. https://health-infobase.canada.ca/s...ary-of-COVID-19-cases-in-Canada-Canada.ca.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the unvaccinated cases are staggeringly higher than the vaccinated and boosted. Thanks for the visual reference and thorough report. Yeesh, time for a booster.
> As of Jan 30th 2022
> severe cases (women)
> 8,884 (66.3%) Unvaccinated
> 776 (5.8%) Cases not yet protected (within 14 days of second vaccination)
> 
> 833 (6.2%)partial
> 2,029 (15.2%) fully (wondering why the number goes up here more than doubles? )
> 868 (6.5%) fully with additional dose (and then down again? Weird)
> 13,390 (100%) severer cases (not specifically death )
> 
> deaths are substantially higher in seniors
> 0-11 19 (0.1%)
> 12-19 12 (0.0%)
> 20-29 106 (0.3%)
> 30-39 255 (0.7%)
> 40-49 569 (1.6%)
> 50-59 1,579 (4.5%)
> 60-69 3,748 (10.6%)
> 70-79 7,494 (21.2%)
> 80+ 21,545 (61.0%)
Click to expand...


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

shiba said:


> There is plenty. Here is a link to data from Canada, starts on page 20. https://health-infobase.canada.ca/s...ary-of-COVID-19-cases-in-Canada-Canada.ca.pdf


Looks like the unvaccinated cases are staggeringly higher than the vaccinated and boosted. Thanks for the visual reference and thorough report. Yeesh, time for a booster. 
As of Jan 30th 2022
severe cases (women)
8,884 (66.3%) Unvaccinated
776 (5.8%) Cases not yet protected (within 14 days of second vaccination)

833 (6.2%)partial
2,029 (15.2%) fully (wondering why the number goes up here more than doubles? )
868 (6.5%) fully with additional dose (and then down again? Weird)
13,390 (100%) severer cases (not specifically death )

deaths are substantially higher in seniors
0-11 19 (0.1%)
12-19 12 (0.0%)
20-29 106 (0.3%)
30-39 255 (0.7%)
40-49 569 (1.6%)
50-59 1,579 (4.5%)
60-69 3,748 (10.6%)
70-79 7,494 (21.2%)
80+ 21,545 (61.0%)


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

pursekitten said:


> Currently in Utah: I'll continue to be double-masking with a KN95 and cloth mask for a better seal around anyone indoors I'm uncertain has tested negative. There's talk around COVID being endemic in the future and masking is the literal bare minimum people can do right now.
> 
> Other countries have been wearing masks for decades during flu season or when they're sick out of respect for others. I remember seeing signs in a pre-pandemic CVS Extra Care in Florida to mask up if people were coughing or sneezing. Mask-wearing while sick isn't new, but the pearl-clutching and "freedom fighting" around it is for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this whenever I travelled to Japan or any SE Asian country. The mutual respect people have for each other is incredible; mask-wearing when sick, no blowing runny noses in public, no spitting on the sidewalk, and no loud phone convos while riding public transportation. The reverse culture shock when I returned to the States left me shook—I was constantly grossed out. lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great boss! I hope American culture moves in the same direction too. Mask-wearing while sick is such a simple gesture.


It really is. I had a coworker that would always be sick and her excuse was that her daughter was in preschool and always exposed to something. What the hell does that have to do with us in the office? lol. Oh well I guess we can start a trend and make it happen.


----------



## pursekitten

GaladrielDelabois said:


> It really is. I had a coworker that would always be sick and her excuse was that her daughter was in preschool and always exposed to something. What the hell does that have to do with us in the office? lol. Oh well I guess we can start a trend and make it happen.



Ugh that's terrible, I'm so sorry that happened to you!

I also had a coworker whose kids picked up the grossest illnesses at daycare too including hand-hoof-and-mouth disease. My ex-cowokers and I caught a few infections that started in the offending coworker's desk pod and spread to rest of the office. We started using Lysol disinfectant spray on every single high-touch area in the office during back-to-school season, flu season, and after every company-wide annual meeting.

Paid sick leave should me federally mandated in the US, and not from one PTO bucket or use-it-or-lose-it PTO either. Until then, infectious people should work from home. If they're unable to work remotely, then they can mask up and separate themselves at work as best they can.

Even what I just said feels like an entitled, classist statement because essential workers can't WFH or afford to miss work when they're sick, which is why paid sick leave should be federally mandated. Oh and unpaid FMLA is ridiculous and insulting. New parents in every job sector need federally mandated paid leave too.


----------



## pursekitten

shiba said:


> There is plenty. Here is a link to data from Canada, starts on page 20. https://health-infobase.canada.ca/s...ary-of-COVID-19-cases-in-Canada-Canada.ca.pdf



Canadian unvaccinated death rates from COVID are terrifying.




Echoing Canada's trends above, below is the USA's Rates of COVID Deaths by Vaccination Status from April 10, 2021 through January 22, 2022.





The total population of the United States according to World Bank is 329.5 million people. Per the CDC, only 64.7% of people in the United States are fully vaccinated. The chart can be parsed down by clicking the other tabs on the CDC's website.

Either way, any amount of COVID vaccination undeniably improves survival rates.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Well, I just started to not wear a mask around extended family starting about 4 or 5 days ago, and guess what? I haven't done a test so I don't know if it's you know what, but I'm feeling really sluggish with an upset tummy. My DD had a similar situation about a week ago for a few days before she left to go back to her place. And my symptoms are slightly different.

My DH was the one to start not wearing his mask around extended family, and he had chills for several days. It was mild,  and I thought it was just due to the cold weather we'rehaving, but I'm basically experiencing a mix of his and my DD's symptoms.
I'm hoping I feel better soon. Hate this feeling!
I usually never get sick, and I usually don't get the flu vax. I'm thrice vaxxed with moderna BTW, so I am wondering if I just have  very very mild symptoms.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, I just started to not wear a mask around extended family starting about 4 or 5 days ago, and guess what? I haven't done a test so I don't know if it's you know what, but I'm feeling really sluggish with an upset tummy. My DD had a similar situation about a week ago for a few days before she left to go back to her place. And my symptoms are slightly different.
> 
> My DH was the one to start not wearing his mask around extended family, and he had chills for several days. It was mild,  and I thought it was just due to the cold weather we'rehaving, but I'm basically experiencing a mix of his and my DD's symptoms.
> I'm hoping I feel better soon. Hate this feeling!
> I usually never get sick, and I usually don't get the flu vax. I'm thrice vaxxed with moderna BTW, so I am wondering if I just have  very very mild symptoms.


Problem is you start assuming every twinge is Covid - I had a migraine last week and jumped to the conclusion it was the virus but it was just an actual migraine.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Has anyone heard anything regarding why the mask mandates are being lifted?
I heard from an Indian news feed channel saying that the reason is to get more people to get infected with the omicron covid variant since it's supposed to be less lethal, thereby getting faster to herd immunity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LittleRunningDog said:


> Problem is you start assuming every twinge is Covid - I had a migraine last week and jumped to the conclusion it was the virus but it was just an actual migraine.  Hope you feel better soon.


I know! And thank you. 
If our assumptions  are wrong,  I would feel better. 
BUT what if our assumptions  are right?
We can't assume that our assumptions  are wrong either.  
I think we have to give our assumptions the same weight whether they're for or against thinking it's covid, since we are just assuming in the first place.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, I just started to not wear a mask around extended family starting about 4 or 5 days ago, and guess what? I haven't done a test so I don't know if it's you know what, but I'm feeling really sluggish with an upset tummy. My DD had a similar situation about a week ago for a few days before she left to go back to her place. And my symptoms are slightly different.
> 
> My DH was the one to start not wearing his mask around extended family, and he had chills for several days. It was mild,  and I thought it was just due to the cold weather we'rehaving, but I'm basically experiencing a mix of his and my DD's symptoms.
> I'm hoping I feel better soon. Hate this feeling!
> I usually never get sick, and I usually don't get the flu vax. I'm thrice vaxxed with moderna BTW, so I am wondering if I just have  very very mild symptoms.


Oh no! Do you have an at home test SSSMM? I hope everything works thru your system quickly whether it's the flu or whatever.


----------



## this_is_rj

Sunshine mama said:


> Has anyone heard anything regarding why the mask mandates are being lifted?
> I heard from an Indian news feed channel saying that the reason is to get more people to get infected with the omicron covid variant since it's supposed to be less lethal, thereby getting faster to herd immunity.


I think some countries have already had a strategy to allow high infection rates of omicron as it does not put the same strain on hospitals as delta did, but I think the mask mandates lifting is more to do with stimulating the economy. People are hesitant to return to the office among other things when required to wear a mask. Lifting the mask mandate will mean more people will be out and about and spend money.


----------



## Sunshine mama

this_is_rj said:


> I think some countries have already had a strategy to allow high infection rates of omicron as it does not put the same strain on hospitals as delta did, but I think the mask mandates lifting is more to do with stimulating the economy. People are hesitant to return to the office among other things when required to wear a mask. Lifting the mask mandate will mean more people will be out and about and spend money.


Perhaps!
For me personally,  I try to avoid businesses where employees don't wear masks. 
I take my $$$ to places where I feel safe, and not feel judged. But that's just me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh no! Do you have an at home test SSSMM? I hope everything works thru your system quickly whether it's the flu or whatever.


Awww thank you so much!
I am already feeling a little better! I'm sooo surprised!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww thank you so much!
> I am already feeling a little better! I'm sooo surprised!


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, I just started to not wear a mask around extended family starting about 4 or 5 days ago, and guess what? I haven't done a test so I don't know if it's you know what, but I'm feeling really sluggish with an upset tummy. My DD had a similar situation about a week ago for a few days before she left to go back to her place. And my symptoms are slightly different.
> 
> My DH was the one to start not wearing his mask around extended family, and he had chills for several days. It was mild,  and I thought it was just due to the cold weather we'rehaving, but I'm basically experiencing a mix of his and my DD's symptoms.
> I'm hoping I feel better soon. Hate this feeling!
> I usually never get sick, and I usually don't get the flu vax. I'm thrice vaxxed with moderna BTW, so I am wondering if I just have  very very mild symptoms.


I felt the same way about a month ago. I got tested and it was negative. It only lasted 3 or 4 days, and I never got respiratory symptoms.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I felt the same way about a month ago. I got tested and it was negative. It only lasted 3 or 4 days, and I never got respiratory symptoms.


Thank you.
I pulled myself  out of bed and just did a rapid test and it is negative!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I pulled myself  out of bed and just did a rapid test and it is negative!


That's good news!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, I just started to not wear a mask around extended family starting about 4 or 5 days ago, and guess what? I haven't done a test so I don't know if it's you know what, but I'm feeling really sluggish with an upset tummy. My DD had a similar situation about a week ago for a few days before she left to go back to her place. And my symptoms are slightly different.
> 
> My DH was the one to start not wearing his mask around extended family, and he had chills for several days. It was mild,  and I thought it was just due to the cold weather we'rehaving, but I'm basically experiencing a mix of his and my DD's symptoms.
> I'm hoping I feel better soon. Hate this feeling!
> I usually never get sick, and I usually don't get the flu vax. I'm thrice vaxxed with moderna BTW, so I am wondering if I just have  very very mild symptoms.


There's a wierd bug going around, aside from covid. Knocked me and a gf (who lives on the opposite side of the US) over the weekend. And a good guy friend and his family in Washington.  The symptoms are similar to what you described.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

pursekitten said:


> Ugh that's terrible, I'm so sorry that happened to you!
> 
> I also had a coworker whose kids picked up the grossest illnesses at daycare too including hand-hoof-and-mouth disease. My ex-cowokers and I caught a few infections that started in the offending coworker's desk pod and spread to rest of the office. We started using Lysol disinfectant spray on every single high-touch area in the office during back-to-school season, flu season, and after every company-wide annual meeting.
> 
> Paid sick leave should me federally mandated in the US, and not from one PTO bucket or use-it-or-lose-it PTO either. Until then, infectious people should work from home. If they're unable to work remotely, then they can mask up and separate themselves at work as best they can.
> 
> Even what I just said feels like an entitled, classist statement because essential workers can't WFH or afford to miss work when they're sick, which is why paid sick leave should be federally mandated. Oh and unpaid FMLA is ridiculous and insulting. New parents in every job sector need federally mandated paid leave too.


I am here for this entire comment.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Has anyone heard anything regarding why the mask mandates are being lifted?
> I heard from an Indian news feed channel saying that the reason is to get more people to get infected with the omicron covid variant since it's supposed to be less lethal, thereby getting faster to herd immunity.


The cases are starting to decrease plus the push from corporations.


----------



## foosy

Sunshine mama said:


> Has anyone heard anything regarding why the mask mandates are being lifted?
> I heard from an Indian news feed channel saying that the reason is to get more people to get infected with the omicron covid variant since it's supposed to be less lethal, thereby getting faster to herd immunity.


The unofficial reason is that when you combine the facts that:
1. Omicron is extremely contagious and
2. many people are not following guidelines because they've had it with covid,
then you realize that you cannot effectively stop the spread of this Virus. To do this would require draconian measures. So I believe the decision to lift the mask mandate is because it does not make a significant enough difference. I will continue to wear a mask for the foreseeable future regardless of any mandate.

The thing that I really don't understand is why some people continue to wear a mask under their nose or on their chin, in a place where there is no mandate. I see them all the time and I don't get it. You don't want to wear a mask, then don't. You want to wear one, then do so in a way that protects you.


----------



## Echoes

hermes_lemming said:


> There's a wierd bug going around,


There are always bugs going around that don't have anything to do with the big bad C bug, but everybody who gets the sniffles or a throat tickle freaks out and go into panic mode.


----------



## Echoes

foosy said:


> The thing that I really don't understand is why some people continue to wear a mask under their nose or on their chin, in a place where there is no mandate. I see them all the time and I don't get it. You don't want to wear a mask, then don't. You want to wear one, then do so in a way that protects you.


Sort of like wearing your glasses on top of your head.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

Echoes said:


> There are always bugs going around that don't have anything to do with the big bad C bug, but everybody who gets the sniffles or a throat tickle freaks out and go into panic mode.


Let's just agree to disagree without being so dismissive ok?

Do I trust her (the person on the opposite coast)? Yes. Why? Because she is in the medical profession and this is her job. Now please don't say perhaps she should get another job.  She has been doing this for decades.

And before you continue, I never said it had anything to do with covid (yep spelled it out). I just said it was another virus. I never said it wad deadly. Nor did I said it was a tickle or a sniffle. I have better things to do than to be so petty and I have more respect for people in general


----------



## PANda_USC

DesigningStyle said:


> I came down with Covid December 31, 2020 and my taste is still dulled and my sense of smell is not fully back.  I had faith in the 22-28 days that I read about...let me know how you do.



Hi hi! I wanted to come back here to give you an update regarding my post-COVID symptoms. I have been pretty lucky in that I have made a full recovery (TLDR: was boosted and following all COVID safety precautions, got omicron variant last month since vaccine is not super effective in preventing folx from getting the omicron variant, but I didn't get severely ill, YAY). It's been 30 days since I displayed symptoms (but they were similar to my allergy symptoms so I didn't know it was COVID until I took a rapid test), 28 days since I tested positive via rapid test, and 3 days since my senses of taste and smell have returned. Feeling super grateful given I'm a big foodie.

I hope that your sense is smell and taste come back soon!

And I hope y'all are staying healthy and well!! Please take care of yourselves, and each other!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Echoes said:


> There are always bugs going around that don't have anything to do with the big bad C bug, but everybody who gets the sniffles or a throat tickle freaks out and go into panic mode.


Not everyone. Just some people. And not necessarily all into a panic mode.

For me,  I was weighing all the possibilities, because that's just what I do.



hermes_lemming said:


> Let's just agree to disagree without being so dismissive ok?
> 
> Do I trust her (the person on the opposite coast)? Yes. Why? Because she is in the medical profession and this is her job. Now please don't say perhaps she should get another job.  She has been doing this for decades.
> 
> And before you continue, I never said it had anything to do with covid (yep spelled it out). I just said it was another virus. I never said it wad deadly. Nor did I said it was a tickle or a sniffle. I have better things to do than to be so petty and I have more respect for people in general


Whatever bug you were referring to,  I may have had it. I started feeling much better since last night,  but the night before last was just AWFUL!!! My tummy ache was something else, and what was worse was that I couldn't keep down anything to alleviate the pain, so I just had to ride it out!
Anyhow, it's strange cuz now I have a super duper smelling nose! I threw out practically everything in my refrigerator that had any spicy smell to it. Hope this doesn't last though,  cuz it's not fun.
My DH tells me that at least this proves I didn't have covid!



Echoes said:


> Sort of like wearing your glasses on top of your head.


Lolol!!! This is sooo funny!
You know why? Because I do this all the time,  and I'm always looking for my glasses!!!



foosy said:


> The thing that I really don't understand is why some people continue to wear a mask under their nose or on their chin, in a place where there is no mandate. I see them all the time and I don't get it. You don't want to wear a mask, then don't. You want to wear one, then do so in a way that protects you.


Makes sense. 
And totally agree re why people expose their noses.
If anything, if I could choose, I'd rather cover my nose and expose my mouth.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> Not everyone. Just some people. And not necessarily all into a panic mode.
> 
> For me,  I was weighing all the possibilities, because that's just what I do.
> 
> 
> Whatever bug you were referring to,  I may have had it. I started feeling much better since last night,  but the night before last was just AWFUL!!! My tummy ache was something else, and what was worse was that I couldn't keep down anything to alleviate the pain, so I just had to ride it out!
> Anyhow, it's strange cuz now I have a super duper smelling nose! I threw out practically everything in my refrigerator that had any spicy smell to it. Hope this doesn't last though,  cuz it's not fun.
> My DH tells me that at least this proves I didn't have covid!
> 
> 
> Lolol!!! This is sooo funny!
> You know why? Because I do this all the time,  and I'm always looking for my glasses!!!
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> And totally agree re why people expose their noses.
> If anything, if I could choose, I'd rather cover my nose and expose my mouth.


I adore you. Always have. Always will


----------



## MrsGAM

pursekitten said:


> I also had a coworker whose kids picked up the grossest illnesses at daycare too including hand-hoof-and-mouth disease. My ex-cowokers and I caught a few infections that started in the offending coworker's desk pod and spread to rest of the office. We started using Lysol disinfectant spray on every single high-touch area in the office during back-to-school season, flu season, and after every company-wide annual meeting.


My son started full-time school this year - last year he was half days, 3 days a week for preschool - and he has brought so many illnesses to our house. I always make him stay home and follow the guidelines for getting him back to school (24 hours fever free without medicine, for example), but I swear there must be parents sending their sick kids to school! We've been knocked out with various viruses (but not COVID or the flu) every other week since January. Our last bout of illness, my husband had to get tested for COVID twice because his work was so convinced it had to be COVID (it wasn't). Thankfully, I can work from home so I just tell my supervisor I don't want to infect my co-workers and she give me the okay. Hubby doesn't have the option, so he either has to use up vacation time or lose pay when he stays home sick (he already used up all his sick time for the year).


----------



## tinybutterfly

Echoes said:


> Sort of like wearing your glasses on top of your head.



I actually DO this...they are readers, so if I wear them on my face all the time, I can't see. They are for close vision only. I need them to read labels, books, the computer, etc. 

I don't want to have to dig in my purse all the time to find them. I don't want to wear them on a beaded chain around my neck. I don't like them tucked in top of my shirt, so I put them on top of my head like a head band or sunglasses. Shrugs. 

I am older, a senior citizen. I have lost my close vision. I need those readers available often during the day.  

Maybe you all should ask people why they do things you don't understand, before you make fun of them. Assuming someone else is just stupid isn't very kind.

I still read here now and then. I rarely comment, but this bothered me, I suppose because it is something I actually do and it never occurred to me another person might judge me as being stupid for doing it. 

As for the people who wear their masks under their noses, I'd rather give them the benefit of the doubt and move on with my day. I don't know their reasons. If I was afraid of them, I'd just give them a wide berth. 

I don't know what it is like to have such a high IQ that I am comfortable making fun of those who may be less fortunate in the brains department. That is a kind of privilege in itself, isn't it? How about those with perfect vision? That is a privilege not all of us have. 

Yes, I am cranky today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tinybutterfly said:


> I actually DO this...they are readers, so if I wear them on my face all the time, I can't see. They are for close vision only. I need them to read labels, books, the computer, etc.
> 
> I don't want to have to dig in my purse all the time to find them. I don't want to wear them on a beaded chain around my neck. I don't like them tucked in top of my shirt, so I put them on top of my head like a head band or sunglasses. Shrugs.
> 
> I am older, a senior citizen. I have lost my close vision. I need those readers available often during the day.
> 
> Maybe you all should ask people why they do things you don't understand, before you make fun of them. Assuming someone else is just stupid isn't very kind.
> 
> I still read here now and then. I rarely comment, but this bothered me, I suppose because it is something I actually do and it never occurred to me another person might judge me as being stupid for doing it.
> 
> As for the people who wear their masks under their noses, I'd rather give them the benefit of the doubt and move on with my day. I don't know their reasons. If I was afraid of them, I'd just give them a wide berth.
> 
> I don't know what it is like to have such a high IQ that I am comfortable making fun of those who may be less fortunate in the brains department. That is a kind of privilege in itself, isn't it? How about those with perfect vision? That is a privilege not all of us have.
> 
> Yes, I am cranky today.



As I posted  somewhere above, I wear my multifocal glasses on my head too. I'm doing it right now,  cuz it's so much easier to see close up without my glasses on.
What's bad is that I'll forget that I have them on my head, and I'll be looking for my glasses!


----------



## tinybutterfly

I am so sorry. I am really cranky today and I took it out on you all. 

Normally I would just scroll past something like this. It is not a big deal. Even when I come here and read others being cranky, I usually just let it go. I lurk way more than I post on the forum. 

I apologize for being snippy. 

Sunshine Mama, thanks for the hugs.


----------



## pixiejenna

We got a memo at work today starting next week my company will no longer require masks unless mandated by local government. My state is removing the mask mandate this coming Monday(which we[ve had for the majority of the past 2 years). I’m not sure how I feel about it. I feel more comfortable around my coworkers unmasked but not the customers shopping. I typically work in the office with minimal work done on the floor. I’m thinking I might be unmasked in the office but have one on hand for when I have to go on the floor. My coworker is leaning towards still wearing hers because she likes not wearing make up anymore lol. Ironically I never wear makeup but started with Covid not much but a bit of highlighter on my eyes to make me look more awake. I feel like I look so eternally the past few years. I was surprised by the memo because they have pretty much required masks the majority of the time. A brief break for those who can prove they were vaccinated and they had to sign a waiver. Then they went back and required everyone to wear them again. I feel lucky our state has required masks the majority of the time lots of states that didn’t have mask mandates the employees complained a lot about having to wear them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

tinybutterfly said:


> I actually DO this...they are readers, so if I wear them on my face all the time, I can't see. They are for close vision only. I need them to read labels, books, the computer, etc.
> 
> I don't want to have to dig in my purse all the time to find them. I don't want to wear them on a beaded chain around my neck. I don't like them tucked in top of my shirt, so I put them on top of my head like a head band or sunglasses. Shrugs.
> 
> I am older, a senior citizen. I have lost my close vision. I need those readers available often during the day.
> 
> Maybe you all should ask people why they do things you don't understand, before you make fun of them. Assuming someone else is just stupid isn't very kind.
> 
> I still read here now and then. I rarely comment, but this bothered me, I suppose because it is something I actually do and it never occurred to me another person might judge me as being stupid for doing it.
> 
> As for the people who wear their masks under their noses, I'd rather give them the benefit of the doubt and move on with my day. I don't know their reasons. If I was afraid of them, I'd just give them a wide berth.
> 
> I don't know what it is like to have such a high IQ that I am comfortable making fun of those who may be less fortunate in the brains department. That is a kind of privilege in itself, isn't it? How about those with perfect vision? That is a privilege not all of us have.
> 
> Yes, I am cranky today.



I’m the same - I have my reading glasses on my head all day and I’m cranky too - sending you a big virtual hug xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

tinybutterfly said:


> I am so sorry. I am really cranky today and I took it out on you all.
> 
> Normally I would just scroll past something like this. It is not a big deal. Even when I come here and read others being cranky, I usually just let it go. I lurk way more than I post on the forum.
> 
> I apologize for being snippy.
> 
> Sunshine Mama, thanks for the hugs.



Hey no need to apologise hope you feel better soon


----------



## elvisfan4life

I’m unhappy about no covid restrictions here in the UK in Northern Ireland hospitalisations are increasing massively and deaths are starting to rise now too - most cases there are BA2 and now Denmark have announced BA2 has mutated again into BA2.H78Y and it looks much much more deadly - frankly I’m scared- we need new updated vaccines and that takes time


----------



## mzbaglady1

I don't know what's more horrendous high gas prices at the pump or Costco done lost their rabid a$$ mind over some king crab legs. And this was my look at the price.


----------



## shiba

Hospitalizations are going down here. Health authorities think cases were and continue to be 10x higher than reported so by now most of the population has either been vaccinated, sick or both. I am looking forward to removal of restrictions but will continue to be cautious. 

My concern now is financial ruin for those on fixed incomes and the effect on the economy. Inflation is ridiculous due to shortages and costs of transportation. Fuel, home heating, electricity and food costs are through the roof. There is talk about increasing interest rates to combat inflation, yet that will do nothing except bury those with debt further if goods do not start moving. This will bring on a whole different type of financial crisis if it doesn't get sorted out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> I’m unhappy about no covid restrictions here in the UK in Northern Ireland hospitalisations are increasing massively and deaths are starting to rise now too - most cases there are BA2 and now Denmark have announced BA2 has mutated again into BA2.H78Y and it looks much much more deadly - frankly I’m scared- we need new updated vaccines and that takes time


What is BA2.H78Y?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I don't know what's more horrendous high gas prices at the pump or Costco done lost their rabid a$$ mind over some king crab legs. And this was my look at the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337830
> View attachment 5337831


In December 2021, it was at 35.00 per pound!
I remember not too long ago I got it for around 22.00 per pound.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> In December 2021, it was at 35.00 per pound!
> I remember not too long ago I got it for around 22.00 per pound.


Somebody told me the whole box used to cost maybe 150.00 to 200.00 U. S. dollars. And I thought the price increases for Chanel and LV was ridiculous. LOL!!! 
And they are still crying in some of those threads. LOL!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Somebody told me the whole box used to cost maybe 150.00 to 200.00 U. S. dollars. And I thought the price increases for Chanel and LV was ridiculous. LOL!!!
> And they are still crying in some of those threads. LOL!!!!


Those were the good old days. I'll just go on a diet now. 
Save $$ and lose weight,  and live a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Those were the good old days. I'll just go on a diet now.
> Save $$ and lose weight,  and live a healthier lifestyle.


But crab is healthy, isn't it?


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> But crab is healthy, isn't it?


But at that price I don't think so. Some of these prices have given me heart palpitations.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> But crab is healthy, isn't it?


It's not too bad, I suppose, but eating a lot less would definitely help.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> But at that price I don't think so. Some of these prices have given me heart palpitations.



You made me laugh so loud that my DH finally paid attention to me today!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> What is BA2.H78Y?



Omicron has 3 sub variants BA1 2 and 3 - BA2 is becoming dominant now and apparently has mutated again into BA2.H78Y which they worry is more deadly if you google it you will see some reports from Denmark Israel and Japan on it


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> Omicron has 3 sub variants BA1 2 and 3 - BA2 is becoming dominant now and apparently has mutated again into BA2.H78Y which they worry is more deadly if you google it you will see some reports from Denmark Israel and Japan on it


Thank you.  I didn't know omicron had a scarier variant. I thought Omicron was milder than the previous variant.


----------



## shiba

WHO released a statement on BA2. 
https://www.who.int/news/item/22-02-2022-statement-on-omicron-sublineage-ba.2
Emphasis was added

"....looked at preliminary laboratory data from Japan generated using _animal models without any immunity_ to SARS-CoV-2 which highlighted that BA.2 may cause more severe disease _in hamsters_ compared to BA.1. They also considered real-world data on clinical severity from South Africa, the United Kingdom, and Denmark, _where immunity from vaccination or natural infection is high: in this data, there was no reported difference in severity between BA.2 and BA.1."_


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I didn't know omicron had a scarier variant. I thought Omicron was milder than the previous variant.



BA1 was milder it now has a mutation BA1.1 which they are tracking

BA2 sadly seems to cause more hospitalisations and deaths though so could lead to another wave where it takes hold


----------



## Sky035

I generally spend less than before. Since the pandemic began, I’ve been purging (hygge) and trying to keep the clutter down at home. I feel lighter and can find things more easily.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sky035 said:


> I generally spend less than before. Since the pandemic began, I’ve been purging (hygge) and trying to keep the clutter down at home. I feel lighter and can find things more easily.



I have had a massive clear out  I have donated so much to my local hospice charity shop and to two old people’s homes makes me feel so much better than selling them


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> I have had a massive clear out  I have donated so much to my local hospice charity shop and to two old people’s homes makes me feel so much better than selling them



I sent a lot of Elvis cds dvds and memorabilia to a home for dementia patients the staff tell me they demand a film every day and boogie away to Elvis every afternoon - all are at least 80 makes my heart so happy - the ladies are fighting over the life sized cardboard cutouts


----------



## whateve

DH has a bad cold. We both got tested. It came back negative.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Echoes

mzbaglady1 said:


> I don't know what's more horrendous high gas prices at the pump or Costco done lost their rabid a$$ mind over some king crab legs. And this was my look at the price.



I don't imagine the crabs are too happy about it either.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Yesterday was our first mask optional day at work, I’d estimate about 3/4ths of our employees stopped wearing them.


----------



## jblended

I overheard a group today discussing how the threat of nuclear war is just a tactic to distract the global population from the side effects of the covid vaccines. 
How did we end up at the point where some people think it's more likely that *evil scientists and governments* would rather wipe out all living creatures rather than admit that vaccines may actually be helping us combat this disease?


----------



## foosy

jblended said:


> I overheard a group today discussing how the threat of nuclear war is just a tactic to distract the global population from the side effects of the covid vaccines.
> How did we end up at the point where some people think it's more likely that *evil scientists and governments* would rather wipe out all living creatures rather than admit that vaccines may actually be helping us combat this disease?


I find it funny how those people don't realize that they contradict themselves with all those conspiracy theories. 
The Anti-vaxxers started spreading theories about how those vaccines are made by government for population control. Nuclear war will have the same effect - reducing population. Why would you need one tactic to cover up another tactic with the same end result?


----------



## jblended

Apologies @Swanky ! It was not my intention to make it political. I was venting my frustration at the extreme positions we see people take on vaccines. However I can see where the line gets blurred between covid and politics in what I posted. I'll be more careful from now on.


----------



## Swanky

I wasn't even referring to any one post ir member 
I pop in from time to time and it's never really on topic, just thought it was a good time to remind is all


----------



## hermes_lemming

I made reservations for outdoor dining to celebrate my mini-me's promotion.  She's someone that I've mentored for a number of years. It's outdoor dining and she's a good sport about it because she saw what a dumpster fire my place turned into when I had long covid.

Since stealth Omnicron is doubling every week, I have zero regrets. And I'm fine still wearing a mask. My personal decision,  my body. And fortunately my circles are respectful and mature enough to respect our individual decisions on how we choose to live with this pandemic


----------



## Echoes

Being surrounded by idiots and imbeciles kinda does affect your life.  You learn that there are people you just don't talk to beyond routine chatter.


----------



## quainterella

Made me a recluse and I ended up saving a lot on things like travel. I also kinda spent my money on fashion and jewelry. But now that things are opening again, and with gas price increase, I feel both excited and apprehensive. Excited because I get to use my purchases. Apprehensive because it's so expensive to travel again. I think I feel more apprehensive than anything.


----------



## GhstDreamer

This pandemic made me into a regular ubereats, skipthedishes and doordash customer. It also made me watch shows on Netflix I would normally laughed at other people for watching, like Too Hot to Handle, Tiger King and Love is Blind. It also made me obsessed over Animal Crossing for 2 years.


----------



## pixiejenna

I definitely get a lot more carry out than pre Covid. I;m still too cheap to pay for food delivery lol. I also now tip for carry out which I didn’t do pre Covid. I need to cut back because it is getting expensive and do more home cooking.


----------



## whateve

We've become regular Instacart users. We always hated grocery shopping so it is nice to have someone do it for us even if you don't always get what you want and it costs more. We aren't getting takeout or restaurant delivery very much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> BA1 was milder it now has a mutation BA1.1 which they are tracking
> 
> BA2 sadly seems to cause more hospitalisations and deaths though so could lead to another wave where it takes hold


S Korea has cases/ deaths through the roof! I just don't get how one country Could be so bad  like this! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Could it be the BA2 variant?
Could it be the waning vaccine immunity?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> S Korea has cases/ deaths through the roof! I just don't get how one country Could be so bad  like this!
> View attachment 5347777
> View attachment 5347778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the BA2 variant?
> Could it be the waning vaccine immunity?



I think it is BA2 or worse another new variant as they move so fast - I believe the studies that suggest BA2 evades the current vaccines much more we need updated vaccines now


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh no looks like there is another new one BA2.2


----------



## elvisfan4life

Look at the increase in UK deaths in a week!!!! 

Northern Ireland is really suffering with BA2 (80%of cases ) and now it seems to be spreading in England and Scotland too  (37 % of cases ) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
far less in Wales (20%)


----------



## elvisfan4life

UK Hong Kong and S Korea all suffering from rising BA2 deaths why is no one doing anything where are the scientists??? We need new updated vaccines


----------



## Swanky

Quoting myself. . . this thread is not about Covid numbers or variants, there are several threads where that would be on topic.
Please stick to original topic in this thread 



Swanky said:


> Hi!
> To help keep from veering towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:
> *“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”*


----------



## GhstDreamer

pixiejenna said:


> I definitely get a lot more carry out than pre Covid. I;m still too cheap to pay for food delivery lol. I also now tip for carry out which I didn’t do pre Covid. I need to cut back because it is getting expensive and do more home cooking.


Pre-covid, I never used any food delivery. I much prefer to eat out at the restaurant and socialize. Once in awhile I would order takeout. Weirdly when the pandemic hit, I couldn't be bother to even getting into my car and picking up my food. A couple of times I ordered from a restaurant that was just a 3 min drive away. lol I think the pandemic taught me to be lazy but to work even harder at my job and to waste money on food delivery, video games and streaming services than buying purses and clothes. Also I started spending a lot on skincare products as the stress of work is making me look haggard.


----------



## limom

Shopping at my local supermarket, there was a voice over about the future is here.
Surreal


----------



## Echoes

One way people have been affected is that they focus more on news, numbers and statistics since they do go out as much.


----------



## Bambieee

I lost my great-paying job and eventually, my apartment when the pandemic hit. I had to downsize and move into a smaller space and work from home. Thankfully, I picked up the pieces and now I am an independent contractor. Thank god!


----------



## arnott

My brother was coming home to Canada from Hong Kong this Summer but had to cancel because of the Covid situation there.


----------



## pursekitten

GhstDreamer said:


> This pandemic made me into a regular ubereats, skipthedishes and doordash customer. It also made me watch shows on Netflix I would normally laughed at other people for watching, like Too Hot to Handle, Tiger King and Love is Blind. It also made me obsessed over Animal Crossing for 2 years.





GhstDreamer said:


> Pre-covid, I never used any food delivery. I much prefer to eat out at the restaurant and socialize. Once in awhile I would order takeout. Weirdly when the pandemic hit, I couldn't be bother to even getting into my car and picking up my food. A couple of times I ordered from a restaurant that was just a 3 min drive away. lol I think the pandemic taught me to be lazy but to work even harder at my job and to waste money on food delivery, video games and streaming services than buying purses and clothes. Also I started spending a lot on skincare products as the stress of work is making me look haggard.



Hi internet kindred haha! Same here except replace Animal Crossing (altho it's at-ready on my Switch) with Stardew Valley. I just finished 1.5 and installed the SVE mod as I wait with bated breath for Haunted Chocolatier.  

I've also refocused on skincare to assuage pandemic stress and get a handle on annoying maskne. My quarterly K-beauty boxes are one of my favorite luxury spends now that I'm not really buying purses or any other fashion unless I'm on a trip. There's something about lighting a candle/incense, putting on a podcast, and massaging in a 7-step skincare routine that's so relaxing.  



Bambieee said:


> I lost my great-paying job and eventually, my apartment when the pandemic hit. I had to downsize and move into a smaller space and work from home. Thankfully, I picked up the pieces and now I am an independent contractor. Thank god!



I'm so sorry to hear you lost your job! But congratulations on newfound independence and hopefully less stress.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I refuse to let the elusivenes of Chanel products,  price increases, and shenanigans get my blood pressure up, anxiety or other health issues. Nope, no, and nooooo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD is traveling a lot.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Precovid: I didn't have one streaming service. Barely used instacart. Occasionally gave to charity. 
Since Mar 20: I have nearly every streaming service but Hulu. Instacart is my friend. So is Amazon prime. And I donate regularly.


----------



## arnott

We will no longer have to show proof of vaccination to dine in restaurants, go to the movies, etc after April 8!


----------



## pixiejenna

My work will be ending ”senior hours”, I used quotes because basically everyone shopped during senior hours lol. It’s a bit of a mixed bag I know some employees liked them because they get to start early and ob leave early. But it’s also hard on those with the first shift to have different start times depending on the day of the week. Ironically in my work FB groups people are posting a lot of pictures/videos of what it was like 2 years ago. It’s hard to believe that it’s been 2 years already, it;s been a long 2 years. It sounds dramatic but seeing the pictures and videos gives me anxiety because we’re still not back to normal.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> My work will be ending ”senior hours”, I used quotes because basically everyone shopped during senior hours lol. It’s a bit of a mixed bag I know some employees liked them because they get to start early and ob leave early. But it’s also hard on those with the first shift to have different start times depending on the day of the week. Ironically in my work FB groups people are posting a lot of pictures/videos of what it was like 2 years ago. It’s hard to believe that it’s been 2 years already, it;s been a long 2 years. It sounds dramatic but seeing the pictures and videos gives me anxiety because we’re still not back to normal.


I didn't realize stores still had senior hours! I thought it was only in the beginning when they kept running out of toilet paper. We didn't leave the house then; did everything through Instacart and Amazon.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Saks Sa I can clearly see that at least 90% of the store is unmasked. You telling me I can remove my mask is not cool. I'm ok wearing my mask and no further explanation is needed. For the life of me I cannot understand why people feel that they need to tell someone that they can take off their mask. You do you (unmask) and I do me (mask).


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Saks Sa I can clearly see that at least 90% of the store is unmasked. You telling me I can remove my mask is not cool. I'm ok wearing my mask and no further explanation is needed. For the life of me I cannot understand why people feel that they need to tell someone that they can take off their mask. You do you (unmask) and I do me (mask).


That's kind of mean IMO. That would have made me feel uncomfortable and awkward.

I have to wear my mask for the loved ones around me,  because they are extremely immunocompromised.
Even if I didn't have to for the people around me, I would do it for myself, as it's still a guessing game for the future variants.
It seems like everytime the restrictions are lifted, cases get out of control. I'm not afraid of contracting it, as I am triple jabbed, but I just don't want to contract it due to the unknown possibility of long covid.
Some people who had very mild symptoms are showing long covid symptoms months later.
So many people around me have had covid with very mild to moderate(still very much painful from what I hear)  symptoms, and some already complain with what  appears to be long covid. I just pray it's not long covid for them!

So I decided for me that masking is a very small price to pay for now.
I'm glad that even though the restrictions have been lifted a long time ago where I live,  I say about 70% of the people still wear masks at Costco,  50% at Sam's club,  40% at Trader Joe's and Whole Foods, 30% at a mall I go to,  and about 0% at a church I USED to go to.
So although the masked numbers are all over the place depending on where I go,  a good amount of people still mask.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> That's kind of mean IMO. That would have made me feel uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> I have to wear my mask for the loved ones around me,  because they are extremely immunocompromised.
> Even if I didn't have to for the people around me, I would do it for myself, as it's still a guessing game for the future variants.
> It seems like everytime the restrictions are lifted, cases get out of control. I'm not afraid of contracting it, as I am triple jabbed, but I just don't want to contract it due to the unknown possibility of long covid.
> Some people who had very mild symptoms are showing long covid symptoms months later.
> So many people around me have had covid with very mild to moderate(still very much painful from what I hear)  symptoms, and some already complain with what  appears to be long covid. I just pray it's not long covid for them!
> 
> So I decided for me that masking is a very small price to pay for now.
> I'm glad that even though the restrictions have been lifted a long time ago where I live,  I say about 70% of the people still wear masks at Costco,  50% at Sam's club,  40% at Trader Joe's and Whole Foods, 30% at a mall I go to,  and about 0% at a church I USED to go to.
> So although the masked numbers are all over the place depending on where I go,  a good amount of people still mask.


For the U.S. utility companies that comes to your home when you set up your appointment as the customer you can make sure that you tell them that whoever comes inside  your home must be fully and correctly mask wearing. For the retail stores for wireless Verizon and I believe  AT&T you can ask the employee to mask up if you feel uncomfortable. 
The numbers will go back up towards the fall of this year and I know it's going to be a real $hitshow when the airlines drop mask wearing just to tell them to mask back up a couple of months later.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> My work will be ending ”senior hours”, I used quotes because basically everyone shopped during senior hours lol. It’s a bit of a mixed bag I know some employees liked them because they get to start early and ob leave early. But it’s also hard on those with the first shift to have different start times depending on the day of the week. Ironically in my work FB groups people are posting a lot of pictures/videos of what it was like 2 years ago. It’s hard to believe that it’s been 2 years already, it;s been a long 2 years. It sounds dramatic but seeing the pictures and videos gives me anxiety because we’re still not back to normal.


Sadly I dont think we will be for a while. i  know it feels like it's "gone" in the US but I know of someone who flew from thailand to paris and came back and tested positive.  She thought it was safe to travel.

And I just came back from driving to another town yesterday for find my medication (that's been hit hard by the supply chain shortage all year).  The pharmacist told me he was by himself because his coworker had to care of his fiance who was really sick w/ covid.  She was fully vaxxed and boosted


----------



## Echoes

pixiejenna said:


> FB


If only THAT would end.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> Saks Sa I can clearly see that at least 90% of the store is unmasked. You telling me I can remove my mask is not cool. I'm ok wearing my mask and no further explanation is needed. For the life of me I cannot understand why people feel that they need to tell someone that they can take off their mask. You do you (unmask) and I do me (mask).


Maybe they thought you didn't know. I wouldn't necessarily interpret it the way you did. We've told people coming into our home that they don't need to wear masks if they don't want to.


----------



## whateve

For those of you who ordered the free test kits in the US, have you gotten them yet? Do you know if there are expiration dates and how far in the future they are? Is it a good idea to order your second set immediately or should you wait?


----------



## mzbaglady1

whateve said:


> Maybe they thought you didn't know. I wouldn't necessarily interpret it the way you did. We've told people coming into our home that they don't need to wear masks if they don't want to.


The Sa is familiar with me. Same location with taking off the mask and reinstating mask wearing I always kept my mask on. She looked uncomfortable when I kept my response brief.


----------



## pixiejenna

whateve said:


> For those of you who ordered the free test kits in the US, have you gotten them yet? Do you know if there are expiration dates and how far in the future they are? Is it a good idea to order your second set immediately or should you wait?



I got mine a few weeks ago and they expire in July so not a long shelf life. I also got more from my work our insurance gives us 10 kits for free and those have a much longer expiration date like next year or two. I was surprised by the difference in the expiration dates in them. If your looking to get more tests I would check with your insurance they might cover them, and then call your pharmacy to see what you need to do to get them. We only had to fill out a form for them they didn’t need a prescription for them. I honestly don’t think that I’ll even use them up before they expire.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I got mine a few weeks ago and they expire in July so not a long shelf life. I also got more from my work our insurance gives us 10 kits for free and those have a much longer expiration date like next year or two. I was surprised by the difference in the expiration dates in them. If your looking to get more tests I would check with your insurance they might cover them, and then call your pharmacy to see what you need to do to get them. We only had to fill out a form for them they didn’t need a prescription for them. I honestly don’t think that I’ll even use them up before they expire.


Thanks. I don't know if we'll use them either, but we've had two occasions in the last few months when one or the other of us was feeling sick and wanted to get tested. One of these times was on a weekend and we had to wait until Monday to get tested so it would have been nice to have the kits available.


----------



## hermes_lemming

whateve said:


> For those of you who ordered the free test kits in the US, have you gotten them yet? Do you know if there are expiration dates and how far in the future they are? Is it a good idea to order your second set immediately or should you wait?


I gave them away cuz they were so shoddy.

The tests usually have expiration dates printed on the box.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> I gave them away cuz they were so shoddy.
> 
> The tests usually have expiration dates printed on the box.


In what way were they shoddy?
Mine looked just like the BinaxNow except for the packaging.
It was very useful for me, as at the time I was too sick to make myself look for a testing site, and it was also hard to get an appointment as well during the time I wasn't feeling well.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> For those of you who ordered the free test kits in the US, have you gotten them yet? Do you know if there are expiration dates and how far in the future they are? Is it a good idea to order your second set immediately or should you wait?


I got mine a month ago. I just checked my texts with my mom. I applied for them right after someone here on tPF posted the link. Two boxes, BinaxNow, 2  tests per box. Expire January 2023. One of my sisters must have ordered them for my mom. She got them the week I did and was confused. She was wondering if her doctor sent them and wanted her to test, etc. I was able to explain. Sort of a chuckle, I think she also thought maybe Amazon was pulling a fast one on her  (her words) and doing some kind of auto ship and she was wondering if she was going to be charged for them …. I told her to keep an eye on her account regardless.
The chuckle on my end was, it came in this super generic mailer and as I walked back from my box I was thinking, What did I order? I didn’t order anything … or did? Crap did I hit a BIN and forget ….


----------



## jellyv

hermes_lemming said:


> I gave them away cuz they were so shoddy.
> 
> The tests usually have expiration dates printed on the box.


Mine (two shipments, each with 2 boxes) were exactly the same as the commercially available BinaxNow, with Dec. 2022 expiration. Entirely normal. What did you receive?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I got mine a month ago. I just checked my texts with my mom. I applied for them right after someone here on tPF posted the link. Two boxes, BinaxNow, 2  tests per box. Expire January 2023. One of my sisters must have ordered them for my mom. She got them the week I did and was confused. She was wondering if her doctor sent them and wanted her to test, etc. I was able to explain. Sort of a chuckle, I think she also thought maybe Amazon was pulling a fast one on her  (her words) and doing some kind of auto ship and she was wondering if she was going to be charged for them …. I told her to keep an eye on her account regardless.
> The chuckle on my end was, it came in this super generic mailer and as I walked back from my box I was thinking, What did I order? I didn’t order anything … or did? Crap did I hit a BIN and forget ….


I'm sure when mine come, DH will say, with a smirk on his face, "What did you order now?!"


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> That's kind of mean IMO. That would have made me feel uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> I have to wear my mask for the loved ones around me,  because they are extremely immunocompromised.
> Even if I didn't have to for the people around me, I would do it for myself, as it's still a guessing game for the future variants.
> It seems like everytime the restrictions are lifted, cases get out of control. I'm not afraid of contracting it, as I am triple jabbed, but I just don't want to contract it due to the unknown possibility of long covid.
> Some people who had very mild symptoms are showing long covid symptoms months later.
> So many people around me have had covid with very mild to moderate(still very much painful from what I hear)  symptoms, and some already complain with what  appears to be long covid. I just pray it's not long covid for them!
> 
> So I decided for me that masking is a very small price to pay for now.
> I'm glad that even though the restrictions have been lifted a long time ago where I live,  I say about 70% of the people still wear masks at Costco,  50% at Sam's club,  40% at Trader Joe's and Whole Foods, 30% at a mall I go to,  and about 0% at a church I USED to go to.
> So although the masked numbers are all over the place depending on where I go,  a good amount of people still mask.


Sadly I know people who have died recently who were triple vaxxed indeed most of the Uk daily deaths are elderly triple vaxxed people


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> Here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:
> “ Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”


----------



## hermes_lemming

jellyv said:


> Mine (two shipments, each with 2 boxes) were exactly the same as the commercially available BinaxNow, with Dec. 2022 expiration. Entirely normal. What did you receive?


Obviously not that quality or else I wouldn't have given them away. And it's not just me. My friends who live in the same area made the same remark about the dodgey makeup


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sunshine mama said:


> In what way were they shoddy?
> Mine looked just like the BinaxNow except for the packaging.
> It was very useful for me, as at the time I was too sick to make myself look for a testing site, and it was also hard to get an appointment as well during the time I wasn't feeling well.


They were not on par with Binaxnow. I've given them away as soon as they showed up so I couldn't even describe them if I wanted to. We got them a few months ago and by then the wave declined. 

I wished we lived closer together.  I would have helped you find a testing site and secure an appointment as I have helped my coworkers n friends when they were sick


----------



## Ms.Dixie

hermes_lemming said:


> Obviously not that quality or else I wouldn't have given them away. And it's not just me. My friends who live in the same area made the same remark about the dodgey makeup


I gave ours away too for the same reason. We haven’t had any problems getting tests from pharmacies around here for the past couple of months so I just keep several of the Binax on hand. We travel a lot so we have them in case we need them.


----------



## whateve

I got my tests from the post office. It didn't take very long to get here. There are 5 in the package, not 4. I didn't open it. I'll wait until we need them.


----------



## jen_sparro

Our borders have been closed for two years so daily life has been relatively normal however I found I turned away from buying clothes/makeup/bags etc. in the early days of the pandemic and started focusing on my house ie. putting in air conditioning, doing up the garden. I wanted my home to be a very comfortable and homey space (I've yet to WFH- essential worker) so my priorities changed. I've started to get back into fashion only in the last couple of months now that my home projects are complete and I'm pretty happy with the way it is.


----------



## whateve

jen_sparro said:


> Our borders have been closed for two years so daily life has been relatively normal however I found I turned away from buying clothes/makeup/bags etc. in the early days of the pandemic and started focusing on my house ie. putting in air conditioning, doing up the garden. I wanted my home to be a very comfortable and homey space (I've yet to WFH- essential worker) so my priorities changed. I've started to get back into fashion only in the last couple of months now that my home projects are complete and I'm pretty happy with the way it is.


I focused on my house too. I decided I have too many clothes, especially since I lived in loungewear for an entire year. So I'm going to try to avoid buying any more clothes for at least a year. I haven't been completely successful at that, but at least I'm being more mindful. I bought a couple coats that I love. I'm starting to record those on my spreadsheets that were previously only used for purses and purse accessories. I think it will keep me more aware.

I love what we've done to the house. We remodeled about 1/3 of the house. It has made a big difference in how I feel about the house. I'm more motivated to keep it clean since I love it. We bought the house used so it always felt like someone else's style, not mine. I've started cleaning out our spare rooms, which used to be the kids' rooms. It is really hard deciding what to keep and what to throw away. Once I get them done, they really could use new carpet and paint.


----------



## jblended

I was reflecting on this thread and how this virus has impacted my life. It's so layered for me. I battled this virus when it was new and unknown, and I got so much support on here (that I'll never, ever forget or take for granted). 

I didn't know then how much I would be affected by covid. I was immediately scared of it, because my circle (much like @hermes_lemming) is full of medics who were seeing the crisis unfold daily. I could not have imagined it would still affect me like this, two years in. I feel like this virus has completely changed who I am, and not for the better.

My shopping habits have definitely changed. I buy more things online. I think I buy more overall than I normally would. Either stocking up on medical supplies, or buying more comfy clothes. I go through my clothes faster now, as I wash them more often. Things like jeans, that you're not meant to wash too frequently, are dying on me faster (losing shape, fading, forming holes) with the increased frequency of washes.
My bag collection is mostly unused. I picked 3 easy crossbodies from my collection, and am just rotating them, for the most part. I'm trying to make an effort to use others from my collection moving forward, but feel uninspired.

My physical state has also changed drastically. I still have long covid symptoms that I am rehabbing. Nothing smells the same, nothing tastes right, I developed chronic back ache since recovery, and I have neurological symptoms in my hands that I rehab daily. So there are a couple of hours set aside for daily rehab on all those issues. I do not struggle being out of breath as I did earlier, so that is a true gift and I remind myself of how lucky I am that my lungs are back to normal.

My mental state is wrecked, though. I lost a lot of loved ones in the first and third waves. The grief comes and goes, but it is overwhelming when it hits. Any sense of self or self-esteem I once had has evaporated, and I have become far more sensitive with others, and impatient with myself because I cannot understand the person I am anymore.
As restrictions ease and people walk around mask-less, I stand by feeling utterly hopeless. Will this bring another wave?
I want_ so badly_ to be like the people who are walking around like nothing is happening. I want to breathe easy, to live, but I can't. I have mini panic attacks as I get flashbacks to how ill I got with it. I worry for the vulnerable who may catch it. There's just a constant current of anxiety that runs through me now.
I have never been jealous of others in my life, but for the first time, I am jealous. Jealous that they can remove their masks, hug each other, go out into the world without fear.  I am trying to live, to venture out more, but will not remove my double masks. I have vulnerable people with me, I dare not take such a callous risk. And yet, even with my attempts to reclaim my life in a safe manner, I am utterly miserable. I am stressed when I'm outside. I cannot just _be_. I have forgotten what that's like.

Covid has negatively impacted every corner of my world. It's limited me in ways I could not have imagined.
I'm trying to be patient and waiting for news that this virus has mutated to a much weaker form (yet I only see that countries are in lockdown again which makes me lose hope).
I can only hope that when it finally mutates to something harmless, I will find some inner peace again. I will be myself again.

Thank you all for making this a safe space to share.


----------



## fettfleck

jblended said:


> I was reflecting on this thread and how this virus has impacted my life. It's so layered for me. I battled this virus when it was new and unknown, and I got so much support on here (that I'll never, ever forget or take for granted).
> 
> I didn't know then how much I would be affected by covid. I was immediately scared of it, because my circle (much like @hermes_lemming) is full of medics who were seeing the crisis unfold daily. I could not have imagined it would still affect me like this, two years in. I feel like this virus has completely changed who I am, and not for the better.
> 
> My shopping habits have definitely changed. I buy more things online. I think I buy more overall than I normally would. Either stocking up on medical supplies, or buying more comfy clothes. I go through my clothes faster now, as I wash them more often. Things like jeans, that you're not meant to wash too frequently, are dying on me faster (losing shape, fading, forming holes) with the increased frequency of washes.
> My bag collection is mostly unused. I picked 3 easy crossbodies from my collection, and am just rotating them, for the most part. I'm trying to make an effort to use others from my collection moving forward, but feel uninspired.
> 
> My physical state has also changed drastically. I still have long covid symptoms that I am rehabbing. Nothing smells the same, nothing tastes right, I developed chronic back ache since recovery, and I have neurological symptoms in my hands that I rehab daily. So there are a couple of hours set aside for daily rehab on all those issues. I do not struggle being out of breath as I did earlier, so that is a true gift and I remind myself of how lucky I am that my lungs are back to normal.
> 
> My mental state is wrecked, though. I lost a lot of loved ones in the first and third waves. The grief comes and goes, but it is overwhelming when it hits. Any sense of self or self-esteem I once had has evaporated, and I have become far more sensitive with others, and impatient with myself because I cannot understand the person I am anymore.
> As restrictions ease and people walk around mask-less, I stand by feeling utterly hopeless. Will this bring another wave?
> I want_ so badly_ to be like the people who are walking around like nothing is happening. I want to breathe easy, to live, but I can't. I have mini panic attacks as I get flashbacks to how ill I got with it. I worry for the vulnerable who may catch it. There's just a constant current of anxiety that runs through me now.
> I have never been jealous of others in my life, but for the first time, I am jealous. Jealous that they can remove their masks, hug each other, go out into the world without fear.  I am trying to live, to venture out more, but will not remove my double masks. I have vulnerable people with me, I dare not take such a callous risk. And yet, even with my attempts to reclaim my life in a safe manner, I am utterly miserable. I am stressed when I'm outside. I cannot just _be_. I have forgotten what that's like.
> 
> Covid has negatively impacted every corner of my world. It's limited me in ways I could not have imagined.
> I'm trying to be patient and waiting for news that this virus has mutated to a much weaker form (yet I only see that countries are in lockdown again which makes me lose hope).
> I can only hope that when it finally mutates to something harmless, I will find some inner peace again. I will be myself again.
> 
> Thank you all for making this a safe space to share.



I am so sorry for your experience and I hope that you will recover to the state of pre Covid and can learn again to be less afraid when going out.

My country just nearly dropped all safety measures, even while the infections are at its highest. I absolutely don‘t like it and don‘t understand this decision.
I wish people would understand what Covid could do to one personally to keep up preventive measures. They often only understand after it is too late. So sad, especially as you could protect yourself and others with such little things like the FFP2 mask.

I myself managed to be able to use my things like clothes and bags more often again. My day just feels better when wearing different things again or also using proper makeup. Initially I just went out (mostly work as I work as a doctor) only in very simple and the same clothes as well as not much styling as it is just about work as I immediately changed at work and at home. But this way everything and day feels the same and nothing is special anymore.
Changing up my clothes, bags and stylings made me feel alive again. People not interested in fashion always say it does not matter. But that is not correct. Fashion can lift up mood and self esteem and therefore can be such a great tool to improve your day. I love that I was able to rediscover that feeling like after 1,5 years in kind of a hibernation, being stressed and burned out and where everyday felt the same.


----------



## jblended

fettfleck said:


> I am so sorry for your experience and I hope that you will recover to the state of pre Covid and can learn again to be less afraid when going out.


Thank you. My circumstances are weird and a lot of areas of my life got messy at the same time, so it's been harder for me to cope with everything. I hope I'll be able to adapt to this new normal (where restrictions are lifted) in time, just as I first adjusted to the strict restrictions. 



fettfleck said:


> (mostly work as I work as a doctor)


Thank you for all that you do! 



fettfleck said:


> I love that I was able to rediscover that feeling like after 1,5 years in kind of a hibernation, being stressed and burned out and where everyday felt the same.


That made me smile! I'm thrilled for you, and everyone else who, like you, has found a way to rediscover what normal feels like after being locked up for so long.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh jblended, I’m so sorry. I hope there is a bright new beginning on the horizon for you that will bring you a full and amazing (and healthy) life.

I think it is tough when you have loved ones who have suffered. I lost people early on. And just recently I had seen enough people go through it and have a bad flu like experience to hope that maybe we were nearing an end. Unfortunately, one of my very best friends ended up in hospital as a result of COVID on Thursday. It was brutal and he couldn’t breath. It is so disheartening and scary. I’m so worried for him.


----------



## jblended

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh jblended, I’m so sorry. I hope there is a bright new beginning on the horizon for you that will bring you a full and amazing (and healthy) life.


Thank you! And, I hope you don't mind but, I'd like to take this opportunity to say that you're amazing. As I was scrolling through this sub-forum to catch up a bit, I saw some really kind words you'd posted, where you were advocating that people be treated respectfully and given the benefit of doubt in a disagreement. Just such a beautiful thing to witness!  



A1aGypsy said:


> Unfortunately, one of my very best friends ended up in hospital as a result of COVID on Thursday. It was brutal and he couldn’t breath. It is so disheartening and scary. I’m so worried for him.


I'm really sorry to hear that.  I hope he'll make a rapid improvement now that he's in hospital and being monitored. Please do update here when he's discharged and better.


----------



## A1aGypsy

jblended said:


> Thank you! And, I hope you don't mind but, I'd like to take this opportunity to say that you're amazing. As I was scrolling through this sub-forum to catch up a bit, I saw some really kind words you'd posted, where you were advocating that people be treated respectfully and given the benefit of doubt in a disagreement. Just such a beautiful thing to witness!
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that.  I hope he'll make a rapid improvement now that he's in hospital and being monitored. Please do update here when he's discharged and better.



Oh my gosh, what a kind thing to say! That made my weekend, thank you so much.

I will definitely update. Thank you for your kind thoughts for my friend.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## zinacef

jblended said:


> I was reflecting on this thread and how this virus has impacted my life. It's so layered for me. I battled this virus when it was new and unknown, and I got so much support on here (that I'll never, ever forget or take for granted).
> 
> I didn't know then how much I would be affected by covid. I was immediately scared of it, because my circle (much like @hermes_lemming) is full of medics who were seeing the crisis unfold daily. I could not have imagined it would still affect me like this, two years in. I feel like this virus has completely changed who I am, and not for the better.
> 
> My shopping habits have definitely changed. I buy more things online. I think I buy more overall than I normally would. Either stocking up on medical supplies, or buying more comfy clothes. I go through my clothes faster now, as I wash them more often. Things like jeans, that you're not meant to wash too frequently, are dying on me faster (losing shape, fading, forming holes) with the increased frequency of washes.
> My bag collection is mostly unused. I picked 3 easy crossbodies from my collection, and am just rotating them, for the most part. I'm trying to make an effort to use others from my collection moving forward, but feel uninspired.
> 
> My physical state has also changed drastically. I still have long covid symptoms that I am rehabbing. Nothing smells the same, nothing tastes right, I developed chronic back ache since recovery, and I have neurological symptoms in my hands that I rehab daily. So there are a couple of hours set aside for daily rehab on all those issues. I do not struggle being out of breath as I did earlier, so that is a true gift and I remind myself of how lucky I am that my lungs are back to normal.
> 
> My mental state is wrecked, though. I lost a lot of loved ones in the first and third waves. The grief comes and goes, but it is overwhelming when it hits. Any sense of self or self-esteem I once had has evaporated, and I have become far more sensitive with others, and impatient with myself because I cannot understand the person I am anymore.
> As restrictions ease and people walk around mask-less, I stand by feeling utterly hopeless. Will this bring another wave?
> I want_ so badly_ to be like the people who are walking around like nothing is happening. I want to breathe easy, to live, but I can't. I have mini panic attacks as I get flashbacks to how ill I got with it. I worry for the vulnerable who may catch it. There's just a constant current of anxiety that runs through me now.
> I have never been jealous of others in my life, but for the first time, I am jealous. Jealous that they can remove their masks, hug each other, go out into the world without fear.  I am trying to live, to venture out more, but will not remove my double masks. I have vulnerable people with me, I dare not take such a callous risk. And yet, even with my attempts to reclaim my life in a safe manner, I am utterly miserable. I am stressed when I'm outside. I cannot just _be_. I have forgotten what that's like.
> 
> Covid has negatively impacted every corner of my world. It's limited me in ways I could not have imagined.
> I'm trying to be patient and waiting for news that this virus has mutated to a much weaker form (yet I only see that countries are in lockdown again which makes me lose hope).
> I can only hope that when it finally mutates to something harmless, I will find some inner peace again. I will be myself again.
> 
> Thank you all for making this a safe space to share.


So glad to hear from you jblended!  COVID indeed has changed us so much. It seemed like i can barely remember the time pre-Covid. We truly found ourselves a way of sharing our thoughts and feelings on the height of the Covid war by being here on this forum specifically this sub thread. my work has changed so much, it has become overwhelming, it seemed like we never recovered from the destruction that Covid brought us. Sadly , when Covid first came to the picture, we became the sudden heroes of our times and about a year from that, government would like to cap our salary which wasn’t that much to start with. A lot of money was raised left and right for the frontline —- never heard of anybody who actually benefitted from fundraisers. Now, much of the nurses left for early retirement or change of profession altogether. This sub thread is so much source of comfort—- seeing and reading the post of members who has been a part of this thread from the start. y’all take care and keep us posted.


----------



## jblended

@zinacef It's lovely to hear from you, too. Though it sounds like things are just getting harder for those of you serving on the front lines! Hang in there!   


zinacef said:


> A lot of money was raised left and right for the frontline —- never heard of anybody who actually benefitted from fundraisers.


That's really upsetting!


----------



## elvisfan4life

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh jblended, I’m so sorry. I hope there is a bright new beginning on the horizon for you that will bring you a full and amazing (and healthy) life.
> 
> I think it is tough when you have loved ones who have suffered. I lost people early on. And just recently I had seen enough people go through it and have a bad flu like experience to hope that maybe we were nearing an end. Unfortunately, one of my very best friends ended up in hospital as a result of COVID on Thursday. It was brutal and he couldn’t breath. It is so disheartening and scary. I’m so worried for him.



Sending prayers


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to hear from you Jblended. I’m sorry to hear that you are still suffering from long term Covid symptoms.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Just to update those who have been kind enough to check in on my friend. He is now home, in significant pain, but drugged enough to be able to make some jokes. I’m very grateful for modern medicine.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jblended said:


> I was reflecting on this thread and how this virus has impacted my life. It's so layered for me. I battled this virus when it was new and unknown, and I got so much support on here (that I'll never, ever forget or take for granted).
> 
> I didn't know then how much I would be affected by covid. I was immediately scared of it, because my circle (much like @hermes_lemming) is full of medics who were seeing the crisis unfold daily. I could not have imagined it would still affect me like this, two years in. I feel like this virus has completely changed who I am, and not for the better.
> 
> My shopping habits have definitely changed. I buy more things online. I think I buy more overall than I normally would. Either stocking up on medical supplies, or buying more comfy clothes. I go through my clothes faster now, as I wash them more often. Things like jeans, that you're not meant to wash too frequently, are dying on me faster (losing shape, fading, forming holes) with the increased frequency of washes.
> My bag collection is mostly unused. I picked 3 easy crossbodies from my collection, and am just rotating them, for the most part. I'm trying to make an effort to use others from my collection moving forward, but feel uninspired.
> 
> My physical state has also changed drastically. I still have long covid symptoms that I am rehabbing. Nothing smells the same, nothing tastes right, I developed chronic back ache since recovery, and I have neurological symptoms in my hands that I rehab daily. So there are a couple of hours set aside for daily rehab on all those issues. I do not struggle being out of breath as I did earlier, so that is a true gift and I remind myself of how lucky I am that my lungs are back to normal.
> 
> My mental state is wrecked, though. I lost a lot of loved ones in the first and third waves. The grief comes and goes, but it is overwhelming when it hits. Any sense of self or self-esteem I once had has evaporated, and I have become far more sensitive with others, and impatient with myself because I cannot understand the person I am anymore.
> As restrictions ease and people walk around mask-less, I stand by feeling utterly hopeless. Will this bring another wave?
> I want_ so badly_ to be like the people who are walking around like nothing is happening. I want to breathe easy, to live, but I can't. I have mini panic attacks as I get flashbacks to how ill I got with it. I worry for the vulnerable who may catch it. There's just a constant current of anxiety that runs through me now.
> I have never been jealous of others in my life, but for the first time, I am jealous. Jealous that they can remove their masks, hug each other, go out into the world without fear.  I am trying to live, to venture out more, but will not remove my double masks. I have vulnerable people with me, I dare not take such a callous risk. And yet, even with my attempts to reclaim my life in a safe manner, I am utterly miserable. I am stressed when I'm outside. I cannot just _be_. I have forgotten what that's like.
> 
> Covid has negatively impacted every corner of my world. It's limited me in ways I could not have imagined.
> I'm trying to be patient and waiting for news that this virus has mutated to a much weaker form (yet I only see that countries are in lockdown again which makes me lose hope).
> I can only hope that when it finally mutates to something harmless, I will find some inner peace again. I will be myself again.
> 
> Thank you all for making this a safe space to share.


Oh don't be jealous.  The universe always evens out in the end.

This dang virus will pitter out but it will unfortunately take some time. 

Oddly I look at it as a blessing. The lockdown removed the rose colored goggles and I got to see others thru unfiltered lenses.

Right now I'm avoiding a gathering. Why? Because they will be drunk, yoloing and blaming booze for inappropriate behavior. *sigh* it's like we never left college lol.

Plus I watched the cases go from zero to nearly 500 in a few days and thought to myself, nope I. Good. 

Tbh idk if it will ever be prepandemic. Or if it will, its years away. My brain is already accustomed to seeing a hybrid of masking/nonmasking.  I'm just grateful for those who choose to mask. And in my neck of the woods, it's like no big deal.  They simply put on one before heading indoors.


----------



## pixiejenna

So one of my coworkers made a post about hair loss which for her is most likely due to being postpartum and her hormones changing. But tons of people commented on how after they had Covid they’ve experienced significant hair loss. It shocked me to hear this because I haven’t heard of anyone having hair loss from Covid before and we‘re 2 years into this until this post. Most started taking supplements to try to help it come back, one admitted this is why she started wearing hats.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> It shocked me to hear this because I haven’t heard of anyone having hair loss from Covid before and we‘re 2 years into this until this post.


This surprises me, too. It's not something I've heard of. However, I know a lot of people got severe dry skin (including me) in the initial months after recovery, and several of my friends had a sudden case of severe dandruff, which I had linked to the dry skin. The virus really does do different things to different people.

I was reading how having covid affects the brain. It's upsetting that even mild cases have shown a shrinkage in grey matter.
ETA: They're not sure if it is permanent, though. So there's hope that this is reversible!









						Scans reveal how Covid may change the brain
					

Even after a mild infection, the overall size of the brain had shrunk, researchers found.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## shazzy99

pixiejenna said:


> So one of my coworkers made a post about hair loss which for her is most likely due to being postpartum and her hormones changing. But tons of people commented on how after they had Covid they’ve experienced significant hair loss. It shocked me to hear this because I haven’t heard of anyone having hair loss from Covid before and we‘re 2 years into this until this post. Most started taking supplements to try to help it come back, one admitted this is why she started wearing hats.


I totally understand this and my neighbour commented the other day that him and his friends have all been complaining of hair loss after covid. I had covid just before New Year and I have to say that hair loss has been a significant after effect. I have very thick, wavy hair and I really think I have lost about 30% of it the last few months. While it's normal to lose hair each day, the amount I am seeing when brushing my hair or after a shower is getting concerning.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Could it also be due to stress?


----------



## shazzy99

Kevinaxx said:


> Could it also be due to stress?


Probably doesn’t help, although I am in a high stress job for many years and it didn’t affect me like this previously. I hope it passes and sorts itself out down the track.


----------



## jello_1955

shazzy99 said:


> Probably doesn’t help, although I am in a high stress job for many years and it didn’t affect me like this previously. I hope it passes and sorts itself out down the track.











						Losing Your Hair After COVID-19? There Is Good News
					

Long-term side effects following COVID-19 infection have caused many devastating symptoms, from loss of taste and smell to brain fog and fatigue. Hair loss has also been reported as a common symptom.




					healthcare.utah.edu
				



The good news is, regrowth will happen.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I, too, had Covid in the beginning of December 2021 and now experiencing significant hair loss. I didn't know it may be a side effect. Hopefully that is the cause and it will grow back as mentioned in the above article.


----------



## shazzy99

jello_1955 said:


> Losing Your Hair After COVID-19? There Is Good News
> 
> 
> Long-term side effects following COVID-19 infection have caused many devastating symptoms, from loss of taste and smell to brain fog and fatigue. Hair loss has also been reported as a common symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthcare.utah.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is, regrowth will happen.


I hope so, fingers crossed for all of us experiencing this. Thanks for the article!


----------



## arnott

Dined in a restaurant on the weekend and noticed for the first time that none of the waitresses were wearing masks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

Someone told me today that their doctor told them not to be vaccinated since they had reactions with the pertussis vaccine, like when they were a baby. Lots of people had trouble with the pertussis vaccine. It is completely unrelated to the current vaccines, especially the MRNA vaccines.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Postponing that Chanel purchase that I'm not sure of the two toned colors until I see in person. Me at the gas pump that prices are going down weekly. Regular gas 3.89. Costco.


----------



## sdl4cats

Was just starting to relax a little....  Then four close friends got it in the last four weeks.  All are vaxxed and boosted.  And all are super cautious about masks, etc.  They all think they got it while eating in a restaurant.

Sigh.


----------



## Kevinaxx

sdl4cats said:


> Was just starting to relax a little....  Then four close friends got it in the last four weeks.  All are vaxxed and boosted.  And all are super cautious about masks, etc.  They all think they got it while eating in a restaurant.
> 
> Sigh.


The new variants are popping up like gophers (what I think of when playing wack a mole).

I’m hearing more people testing positive, luckily so far, not yet but I’m already resigned to getting it at some point, it seems inevitable. Heck, I might have had it but because asymptomatic I didn’t test but this I kind of doubt only because despite being vaccinated and boosted, I do have a medical history.

my life, besides work colleagues getting it and me staying away from them physically (all virtual now), is still somewhat same. The supply chain issue though…my purchases, a good chunk of them have been delayed considerably. April to may, may to June…

at this point I think it’s just a sign not to have anyone over, the place won’t be ready even with the few pieces, but at this point it’s empty. Zilch besides mattress.


----------



## whateve

Got my second booster today. As soon as it was approved, DH was bugging me to find a place to get it. He doesn't understand bureaucracies take time to do anything. Walmart still isn't ready. We went to CVS. My arm hurts just as much as it did the other three times.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know they’ve been talking for a while about the 4th booster. Is it the same as the previous 3? I guess I would feel more inclined to get it if it was a newer formula since the virus is obviously going to mutate. 

I have also had a uptick in cases at work in the past two weeks. Several including people who’ve already had it previously.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> I know they’ve been talking for a while about the 4th booster. Is it the same as the previous 3? I guess I would feel more inclined to get it if it was a newer formula since the virus is obviously going to mutate.
> 
> I have also had a uptick in cases at work in the past two weeks. Several including people who’ve already had it previously.


I think the 2nd booster was the same as the 1st, which was 1/2 dose of the original. They talked about developing a new formula but I don't think any were released/approved.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Got my second booster today. As soon as it was approved, DH was bugging me to find a place to get it. He doesn't understand bureaucracies take time to do anything. Walmart still isn't ready. We went to CVS. My arm hurts just as much as it did the other three times.


I saw that Costco was ready with boosters last week. So that's another option for people who are looking.


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> I know they’ve been talking for a while about the 4th booster. Is it the same as the previous 3? I guess I would feel more inclined to get it if it was a newer formula since the virus is obviously going to mutate.
> 
> I have also had a uptick in cases at work in the past two weeks. Several including people who’ve already had it previously.



Interesting articles on this exact thing - figures coming out of Israel show the 4th vaccine / 2nd booster is pretty much useless as the virus has mutated so much and the vaccines were designed for wuhan let alone alpha delta or omicron - we need boosters but they need to be reformulated to current variants or the human immune system will be trained to ignore new variants and not work v them


----------



## pixiejenna

Well the uptick in cases at work is now huge, I was off yesterday and came back and our Covid info wall was plastered with 7-8 new cases in one day! Many of whom are people who I’m personally in close contact with. I still wear a mask but that’s not full proof because obviously I have to eat and drink and it will be off for those times. My dad has back surgery scheduled next Wednesday so this means I‘m going to be doing a daily Covid test to make sure I‘m not sick. I ordered more tests though my pharmacy my insurance gives us 10 free tests every month. Ironically when I got my first ones I thought what a waste I‘m probably not going to use them up. With both of us testing daily they’ll be gone in no time.


----------



## pixiejenna

elvisfan4life said:


> Interesting articles on this exact thing - figures coming out of Israel show the 4th vaccine / 2nd booster is pretty much useless as the virus has mutated so much and the vaccines were designed for wuhan let alone alpha delta or omicron - we need boosters but they need to be reformulated to current variants or the human immune system will be trained to ignore new variants and not work v them



Thanks this is why I’m hesitant to get booster #4 I will probably wait for a newer formulation.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> Well the uptick in cases at work is now huge, I was off yesterday and came back and our Covid info wall was plastered with 7-8 new cases in one day! Many of whom are people who I’m personally in close contact with. I still wear a mask but that’s not full proof because obviously I have to eat and drink and it will be off for those times. My dad has back surgery scheduled next Wednesday so this means I‘m going to be doing a daily Covid test to make sure I‘m not sick. I ordered more tests though my pharmacy my insurance gives us 10 free tests every month. Ironically when I got my first ones I thought what a waste I‘m probably not going to use them up. With both of us testing daily they’ll be gone in no time.



Hope you and your dad continue to test negative! Positive vibes for a successful surgery and recovery for him and your loving support of him.


----------



## coniglietta

I just got covid for the first time! I have been vaccined 2x and had the booster. This whole time I was wearing a mask when I went out, too! I found out this past weekend so I had to miss a week of work for quarantine. I have body aches, congestion, and I've been coughing a lot 

Anyway, I've been saving money for an occasion like this and, fortunately, I recieved a bonus from my work earlier this month.


----------



## Echoes

coniglietta said:


> I have body aches, congestion, and I've been coughing a lot


That's my normal last ten years or more.


----------



## coniglietta

Echoes said:


> That's my normal last ten years or more.



Maybe I'm just getting old. But seriously, I hate being away from work.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

coniglietta said:


> I just got covid for the first time! I have been vaccined 2x and had the booster. This whole time I was wearing a mask when I went out, too! I found out this past weekend so I had to miss a week of work for quarantine. I have body aches, congestion, and I've been coughing a lot
> 
> Anyway, I've been saving money for an occasion like this and, fortunately, I recieved a bonus from my work earlier this month.


I hope you feel better soon! Work should do paid leave for Covid leave…


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks this is why I’m hesitant to get booster #4 I will probably wait for a newer formulation.



I’m trying to decide what to do for my mum I have booked her 4th for later this month but my  medical friend says maybe not as her immune system needs all the help it can get


----------



## elvisfan4life

coniglietta said:


> I just got covid for the first time! I have been vaccined 2x and had the booster. This whole time I was wearing a mask when I went out, too! I found out this past weekend so I had to miss a week of work for quarantine. I have body aches, congestion, and I've been coughing a lot
> 
> Anyway, I've been saving money for an occasion like this and, fortunately, I recieved a bonus from my work earlier this month.



Get well soon take care


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> I’m trying to decide what to do for my mum I have booked her 4th for later this month but my  medical friend says maybe not as her immune system needs all the help it can get


the 4th shot of which vaccine?


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> the 4th shot of which vaccine?


 Pfizer


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> I think the 2nd booster was the same as the 1st, which was 1/2 dose of the original. They talked about developing a new formula but I don't think any were released/approved.



I had the first booster (Pfizer) at Walgreen's six months ago. At the time I was told by the Walgreen's tech that all three shots were identical, i.e. the same dosage. 

I had the second booster, again Pfizer, at a local medical clinic yesterday. My arm feels like Mike Tyson punched it. That was the reaction I had to the first two doses of the vaccine. I had no reaction of any kind to the first booster which causes me to wonder whether the vaccine had been properly handled, refrigerated, etc. at Walgreen's.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Pfizer


Does she have the option of choosing a different vaccine? Some of the recommendations suggested it might be a good idea to mix vaccines. 

Based on some of the data that has been released, it appears the protection from the boosters wane pretty quickly. I don't know if I'd want to have to have a shot every few months.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Does she have the option of choosing a different vaccine? Some of the recommendations suggested it might be a good idea to mix vaccines.
> 
> Based on some of the data that has been released, it appears the protection from the boosters wane pretty quickly. I don't know if I'd want to have to have a shot every few months.


This guy will be a good guinea pig to see how vaccine boosters work. He's suspected of getting 90 shots so he could sell the vaccine cards  









						German man gets 90 COVID shots
					

A 60-year-old man allegedly had himself vaccinated against COVID-19 dozens of times in Germany in order to sell forged vaccination cards with real vaccine batch numbers to people not wanting to get vaccinated themselves.




					kdminer.com


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> I had the first booster (Pfizer) at Walgreen's six months ago. At the time I was told by the Walgreen's tech that all three shots were identical, i.e. the same dosage.
> 
> I had the second booster, again Pfizer, at a local medical clinic yesterday. My arm feels like Mike Tyson punched it. That was the reaction I had to the first two doses of the vaccine. I had no reaction of any kind to the first booster which causes me to wonder whether the vaccine had been properly handled, refrigerated, etc. at Walgreen's.


It might have something to do the exact place in your muscle they gave the shot. My arm hurt after every shot, but this last one, it hurt almost immediately while the others took several hours before they hurt. It got better sooner. I only had 2 nights I couldn't sleep on that arm. With the other shots, it was at least 3 nights. My husband's arm didn't hurt until the next day and it ended up hurting longer than mine. He developed a red rash on his arm.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> This guy will be a good guinea pig to see how vaccine boosters work. He's suspected of getting 90 shots so he could sell the vaccine cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German man gets 90 COVID shots
> 
> 
> A 60-year-old man allegedly had himself vaccinated against COVID-19 dozens of times in Germany in order to sell forged vaccination cards with real vaccine batch numbers to people not wanting to get vaccinated themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kdminer.com


I think there would be easier ways to get those batch numbers than to actually get the shot. This last time we went, they filled out our cards and I got email confirmation of the vaccines before we got the shots, so we could have walked away without getting them.

I can't imagine subjecting myself to that pain day after day! He must be a masochist!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I think there would be easier ways to get those batch numbers than to actually get the shot. This last time we went, they filled out our cards and I got email confirmation of the vaccines before we got the shots, so we could have walked away without getting them.
> 
> I can't imagine subjecting myself to that pain day after day! He must be a masochist!


Right? They didn't say he was smart   and it happened in Germany so they probably have a different system then in our state. States in the US probably have varying systems also.

I imagine the arm pain would not be noticeable or go away after that many shots


----------



## HauteMama

I am hoping that vaccine makers will be able to adjust the boosters in the future to offer better protection. Regarding the second booster, I've received my first and second doses and the first booster, but I teach, and I do not see students over the summer. Because protection seems to be highest shortly after the shot as opposed to months later, I will probably get my next booster in late August before going back to the classroom. I will also be open to reformulations that hopefully will come later.

Unfortunately, endemic doesn't mean less dangerous.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> It might have something to do the exact place in your muscle they gave the shot. My arm hurt after every shot, but this last one, it hurt almost immediately while the others took several hours before they hurt. It got better sooner. I only had 2 nights I couldn't sleep on that arm. With the other shots, it was at least 3 nights. My husband's arm didn't hurt until the next day and it ended up hurting longer than mine. He developed a red rash on his arm.



Very possible. Thing is after the first two Pfizer doses I felt very sick with flu-like symptoms for about 48 hours (run-down, body aches, headache, etc.) After the Walgreen's Pfizer booster, nothing. Today, the day after the second Pfizer booster I feel miserable like I did after the first two shots. According to the CDC web site the Pfizer boosters are the same dose as the initial shots. It's the Moderna booster which is 1/2 dose.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Very possible. Thing is after the first two Pfizer doses I felt very sick with flu-like symptoms for about 48 hours (run-down, body aches, headache, etc.) After the Walgreen's Pfizer booster, nothing. Today, the day after the second Pfizer booster I feel miserable like I did after the first two shots. According to the CDC web site the Pfizer boosters are the same dose as the initial shots. It's the Moderna booster which is 1/2 dose.


That's interesting. I can see why you would think there was something wrong with your first booster. All our shots were Moderna. I felt less sick with each successive one, not sick at all on the boosters, just the sore arm.


----------



## 880

I had two Pfizer vaccinations, then a Pfizer booster, no issues

i just got the moderna second booster. Achy, nauseated, feeling sick for two days.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I had two Pfizer vaccinations, then a Pfizer booster, no issues
> 
> i just got the moderna second booster. Achy, nauseated, feeling sick for two days.


Probably because it is a different vaccine. I would imagine you could have better protection, mixing vaccines. Why did you decide to get Moderna this time? Did they give you the half dose?


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> Probably because it is a different vaccine. I would imagine you could have better protection, mixing vaccines. Why did you decide to get Moderna this time? Did they give you the half dose?


not sure; I’ve had both boosters at the same pharmacy. It is what my pharmacy chose to do 
DH had two Moderna vaccinations (We did not have our vaccination appts at the same location). Then, like me, a Pfizer booster and a moderna booster at our local Pharmacy. He also tolerated the Pfizer one better than the moderna.


----------



## zinacef

A most recent update happened last week, our hospital has lifted the mask mandate. Mask up on pt rooms only. it’s mixed emotions for sure—- liberating for sure but we still wear mask for the most part. Scary for sure, feelings of vulnerability. It’s just so unreal where we have been this past 2 years.


----------



## mzbaglady1

zinacef said:


> A most recent update happened last week, our hospital has lifted the mask mandate. Mask up on pt rooms only. it’s mixed emotions for sure—- liberating for sure but we still wear mask for the most part. Scary for sure, feelings of vulnerability. It’s just so unreal where we have been this past 2 years.


Frightening. And when the choice is optional to mask or not. Airlines and other public transportation is next. Fall and winter is going to be interesting.


----------



## LavenderIce

zinacef said:


> A most recent update happened last week, our hospital has lifted the mask mandate. Mask up on pt rooms only. it’s mixed emotions for sure—- liberating for sure but we still wear mask for the most part. Scary for sure, feelings of vulnerability. It’s just so unreal where we have been this past 2 years.



We are not at that point in our hospital and it's in a city with a high vaccination rate and low cases. However, they have loosened the eye protection requirement in patient rooms to strongly recommended. Obviously, it's still required in rooms with aerosolized generating procedures, novel precautions, etc. I've come to accept that surgical masks will be a part of my shift every day and I still wear an N95 at work and KF94 everywhere else.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> My dad has back surgery scheduled next Wednesday so this means I‘m going to be doing a daily Covid test to make sure I‘m not sick.


Hoping you continue to test negative and that your dad has an easy journey with his surgery and recovery. I understand how stressful this is.


coniglietta said:


> I just got covid for the first time!


Hope you're over the worst of it by now and are starting to feel okay!


----------



## jblended

I've been looking at global case numbers today and it's got me all discombobulated! 
Seems most countries had a spike and are now trending down, but also most have started to remove restrictions, so can we expect another spike soon? And is the reduction in numbers now a result of people not testing, or due to the spike that just occurred?
I keep hearing endemic but, are we actually at that stage or is it wishful thinking? For someone like me, it's all very confusing.
My lifestyle remains directly impacted, unfortunately. I'm following all the original protocols at this time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

jblended said:


> I've been looking at global case numbers today and it's got me all discombobulated!
> Seems most countries had a spike and are now trending down, but also most have started to remove restrictions, so can we expect another spike soon? And is the reduction in numbers now a result of people not testing, or due to the spike that just occurred?
> I keep hearing endemic but, are we actually at that stage or is it wishful thinking? For someone like me, it's all very confusing.
> My lifestyle remains directly impacted, unfortunately. I'm following all the original protocols at this time.



Look at the UK numbers and learn from our mistakes - we are behaving as if it’s gone - no rules no masks nothing and hospitals are overwhelmed and deaths going up - sigh


----------



## jblended

elvisfan4life said:


> Look at the UK numbers and learn from our mistakes - we are behaving as if it’s gone - no rules no masks nothing and hospitals are overwhelmed and deaths going up - sigh


I'm English and have been ashamed of the way we've handled this all along. It's bloody awful. 

I was just wondering with the increased cases in the past month, if people will have got antibodies which may be leading to this downward trend now. I expect that there'll be another spike again, which is why I continue to follow the protocols. We're not out of this yet.


----------



## HauteMama

jblended said:


> I've been looking at global case numbers today and it's got me all discombobulated!
> Seems most countries had a spike and are now trending down, but also most have started to remove restrictions, so can we expect another spike soon? And is the reduction in numbers now a result of people not testing, or due to the spike that just occurred?
> I keep hearing endemic but, are we actually at that stage or is it wishful thinking? For someone like me, it's all very confusing.
> My lifestyle remains directly impacted, unfortunately. I'm following all the original protocols at this time.



What difference does it make if Covid is endemic or not? Endemic is not necessarily related to severity. At one point in time, smallpox was endemic, but it was still contagious and had about a 30% mortality rate. Health experts declaring it "endemic" wasn't wishful thinking, as it made ZERO difference to the average person whether it was or not. It was still deadly.

Covid may or may not be different. And we have likely not seen the end of variants, any of which might be more or less prevalent or have a higher or lower mortality rate than the previous one. At the very least, we know from experience that when restrictions ease, people start taking more risks and cases skyrocket again. I don't doubt that we'll see another wave in the fall, just as we did last year and the year before. 

Either way, I teach and am in contact with many students daily, so I still wear an n-95 mask at all times at work (and when I go out anywhere else). My mum is 83 and fully vaccinated and boosted, so I don't want to take any additional risks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

HauteMama said:


> What difference does it make if Covid is endemic or not? Endemic is not necessarily related to severity. At one point in time, smallpox was endemic, but it was still contagious and had about a 30% mortality rate. Health experts declaring it "endemic" wasn't wishful thinking, as it made ZERO difference to the average person whether it was or not. It was still deadly.
> 
> Covid may or may not be different. And we have likely not seen the end of variants, any of which might be more or less prevalent or have a higher or lower mortality rate than the previous one. At the very least, we know from experience that when restrictions ease, people start taking more risks and cases skyrocket again. I don't doubt that we'll see another wave in the fall, just as we did last year and the year before.
> 
> Either way, I teach and am in contact with many students daily, so I still wear an n-95 mask at all times at work (and when I go out anywhere else). My mum is 83 and fully vaccinated and boosted, so I don't want to take any additional risks.



I do the same my mother is 88 almost 89 I’m fed up of ignorant people asking me why I’m still wearing a mask cos it’s all over now


----------



## jblended

HauteMama said:


> What difference does it make if Covid is endemic or not? Endemic is not necessarily related to severity. At one point in time, smallpox was endemic, but it was still contagious and had about a 30% mortality rate. Health experts declaring it "endemic" wasn't wishful thinking, as it made ZERO difference to the average person whether it was or not. It was still deadly.
> 
> Covid may or may not be different. And we have likely not seen the end of variants, any of which might be more or less prevalent or have a higher or lower mortality rate than the previous one. At the very least, we know from experience that when restrictions ease, people start taking more risks and cases skyrocket again. I don't doubt that we'll see another wave in the fall, just as we did last year and the year before.
> 
> Either way, I teach and am in contact with many students daily, so I still wear an n-95 mask at all times at work (and when I go out anywhere else). My mum is 83 and fully vaccinated and boosted, so I don't want to take any additional risks.


This was just what I needed to clear the confusion. Thank you. 

That's the way I look at it, too. That we'll keep having mutations and these spikes and dips, and hopefully somewhere along the line this thing will mutate to something mild enough that we can relax a bit, but we are not even close to that yet.
What threw me is that I'm seeing people act like nothing is happening and saying, "it's endemic, it's over, take off that silly mask". It made me feel a bit looney for being the loner out here saying, "it's still killing people, stop being careless"!
It's like we're living in a parallel universe from each other.

Still, I felt relieved to see some countries only reporting cases in the hundreds with no deaths, when only a few weeks ago they were seeing tens of thousands. A bit of respite was much needed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD is supposed to visit me in a few days so I was very excited.  But her roommate just tested positive.  My DD already had Covid the first time around.  The city and her school's been having increasing cases, so her school never lifted the mask mandate, but this 2nd variant is soooo obnoxiously virulent!!!
Hope her roommate has a very mild case.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

My BIL did not wear his mask during Easter services, and last night tested positive for COVID.  I was exposed to my sister (his wife) two days ago.  She did not attend services because she didn't think it was safe.  Waiting to see if/when she turns positive.  This is really making a mess of things, as I am needed to babysit my 1-year-old grandson, who is unvaccinated, of course.  We are not out of the woods yet, folks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Redbirdhermes said:


> My BIL did not wear his mask during Easter services, and last night tested positive for COVID.  I was exposed to my sister (his wife) two days ago.  She did not attend services because she didn't think it was safe.  Waiting to see if/when she turns positive.  This is really making a mess of things, as I am needed to babysit my 1-year-old grandson, who is unvaccinated, of course.  We are not out of the woods yet, folks.



Of course we are not out of the woods - 2000 people a week are dying of the supposedly mild omicron variant in the UK now because people think it’s all over ! we are worst in the world now in absolute let alone relative terms


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Chagall

They have lifted most restrictions here so I think we will know soon if that was a wise decision, or a political one. Masks are optional and in stores it is about 50/50. No limits in restaurants etc.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I need to book a routine check up at gyno and the earliest available appoint is September!

it wasn’t this crazy last year.. still somewhat long. About 1.5 months.

Now it’s 4 months.


----------



## Chagall

Kevinaxx said:


> I need to book a routine check up at gyno and the earliest available appoint is September!
> 
> it wasn’t this crazy last year.. still somewhat long. About 1.5 months.
> 
> Now it’s 4 months.


It’s bad with specialists here. I had a long standing appointment with my eye specialist  for the beginning of May cancelled until the end of June. He had decided to go ‘away’. Hope he doesn’t cancel again because I am away after that until September.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chagall said:


> It’s bad with specialists here. I had a long standing appointment with my eye specialist  for the beginning of May cancelled until the end of June. He had decided to go ‘away’. Hope he doesn’t cancel again because I am away after that until September.



Yikes! I saw an ophthalmologist for a scratched cornea on a Friday and was supposed to go back on Monday. Except that he left town and his practice over the weekend without notice to anyone. What is it with eye doctors??
[My current Dr. is great!]


----------



## Chagall

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yikes! I saw an ophthalmologist for a scratched cornea on a Friday and was supposed to go back on Monday. Except that he left town and his practice over the weekend without notice to anyone. What is it with eye doctors??
> [My current Dr. is great!]


I am sorry to hear that. I have glaucoma and have to be checked regularly. My experience with eye doctors is that they take off on holidays, or other matters, with no notice cancelling all appointments. I have not experienced this with other doctors. Hope you get to see your eye doctor soon.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Chagall said:


> It’s bad with specialists here. I had a long standing appointment with my eye specialist  for the beginning of May cancelled until the end of June. He had decided to go ‘away’. Hope he doesn’t cancel again because I am away after that until September.


I know a medical professional (specialist with hand) that was going to retire in 2020 but because of the pandemic still as of 2021 was working.  Another medical professional also didn’t retire until December 2021. The way I hear it is greatly understaffed and they felt bad leaving early.

I guess it’s just different hearing people you work with talk about it vs experiencing first hand… especially when it wasn’t so last year.

it feels like maybe the ones that stuck out have gotten to a breaking point where they need a long vacation or..?

fingers crossed yours come back well before September.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chagall said:


> Hope you get to see your eye doctor soon.



That incident was years ago. My current ophthalmologist is wonderful. I have various issues so I see him more frequently than most.


----------



## whateve

Chagall said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I have glaucoma and have to be checked regularly. My experience with eye doctors is that they take off on holidays, or other matters, with no notice cancelling all appointments. I have not experienced this with other doctors. Hope you get to see your eye doctor soon.


I didn't realize it but I guess it must be true! Years ago my daughter had an accident that damaged her eye, so much we thought she might lose it. Right in the middle of treatment, the doctor went on vacation with no notice. It turned out to be a good thing because we transferred her care to Doheny eye institute, and their treatment plan was better.


----------



## Chagall

whateve said:


> I didn't realize it but I guess it must be true! Years ago my daughter had an accident that damaged her eye, so much we thought she might lose it. Right in the middle of treatment, the doctor went on vacation with no notice. It turned out to be a good thing because we transferred her care to Doheny eye institute, and their treatment plan was better.


I’m glad things worked out for the best for your daughter. I don’t know if this happens with other specialists but it seems to happen a lot with eye doctors.


----------



## Hanash

Chagall said:


> I’m glad things worked out for the best for your daughter. I don’t know if this happens with other specialists but it seems to happen a lot with eye doctors.


Poor ophthalmologists - getting quite a bashing here ......


----------



## call911

Covid has, weirdly enough, made me care less if things don't go as planned. It has brought such uncertainty everywhere in the world that I've just accepted that you can't expect things to go 100% according to plan, which was very much what I did before. If I'm to look at the bright side, I stress less now...


----------



## elvisfan4life

call911 said:


> Covid has, weirdly enough, made me care less if things don't go as planned. It has brought such uncertainty everywhere in the world that I've just accepted that you can't expect things to go 100% according to plan, which was very much what I did before. If I'm to look at the bright side, I stress less now...



Same here I’m in the current as the world is in such a state we none of us might have the future to worry about


----------



## pixiejenna

So my dad had surgery to remove the cancer mass in his chest, just weeks after his back surgery. He ended up spending a week in cardiac ICU. This experience was pretty good overall, I don’t want to get into the medical aspect of it because no fun. The hospital requires everyone who enters ICU to wear a surgical mask or better, no cloth masks allowed in this part of the hospital. The staff was very conscientious about using hand sanitizer every time they come into the room to do anything. I ended up having blisters on my ears from wearing the surgical masks they provided for a week. I missed wearing my silk masks that are more comfortable. 

My brother came in from out of town, the day after he gets home my nephew started having Covid symptoms and eventually the whole household caught it. I think that my nephew probably caught it from work, both my brother and my nephew work at Amazon. My brother was checking the app before going home and they had a lot of Covid notices, he worked the next day after getting home. Luckily everyone is vaccinated but still no fun. 

I come back to work after being off for 2 weeks and am extra behind because my backup caught Covid again. She wanted to go in because she didn’t want to get behind, and they obvious told her no she has to stay out for 5 days. I feel like a lot of the people who I know had Covid are catching it again, probably new strands of it.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> So my dad had surgery to remove the cancer mass in his chest, just weeks after his back surgery. He ended up spending a week in cardiac ICU. This experience was pretty good overall, I don’t want to get into the medical aspect of it because no fun. The hospital requires everyone who enters ICU to wear a surgical mask or better, no cloth masks allowed in this part of the hospital. The staff was very conscientious about using hand sanitizer every time they come into the room to do anything. I ended up having blisters on my ears from wearing the surgical masks they provided for a week. I missed wearing my silk masks that are more comfortable.
> 
> My brother came in from out of town, the day after he gets home my nephew started having Covid symptoms and eventually the whole household caught it. I think that my nephew probably caught it from work, both my brother and my nephew work at Amazon. My brother was checking the app before going home and they had a lot of Covid notices, he worked the next day after getting home. Luckily everyone is vaccinated but still no fun.
> 
> I come back to work after being off for 2 weeks and am extra behind because my backup caught Covid again. She wanted to go in because she didn’t want to get behind, and they obvious told her no she has to stay out for 5 days. I feel like a lot of the people who I know had Covid are catching it again, probably new strands of it.


I'm sorry your family is going thru it but glad your dad's hospital and work are taking the extra step needed. My bleeping work doesn't give AF and people are just walking around the office sans mask. Smh.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm sorry your family is going thru it but glad your dad's hospital and work are taking the extra step needed. My bleeping work doesn't give AF and people are just walking around the office sans mask. Smh.



My work isn't taking any extra precautions for a while once our state lifted the mask mandate a few months ago. I've continued to wear a mask and cases at work have gone up. At one point I was testing myself daily because of the surgeries my dad had scheduled and so many people around me getting sick. If I got sick that would have canceled his surgeries. I’m probably one of a handful of people still wearing a mask at work we have over 300 employees.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## megeve12

Hi, we are invited to a wedding celebration in London mid of June.  Our concern is that since restrictions in UK, no masks & no antigen rapid test, are no more in place, how do we, 4th booster, deal with this situation without offending the other guests/hosts? Anyone going through this experience and have some thoughts?

Any members from UK have some thoughts/advice?  or experience?


----------



## mzbaglady1

megeve12 said:


> Hi, we are invited to a wedding celebration in London mid of June.  Our concern is that since restrictions in UK, no masks & no antigen rapid test, are no more in place, how do we, 4th booster, deal with this situation without offending the other guests/hosts? Anyone going through this experience and have some thoughts?
> 
> Any members from UK have some thoughts/advice?  or experience?


When it comes to the safety of your health you have to do what's best for you. Not sure if you have  to submit a negative test result to return back home follow all safety guidelines and try not to worry about who might get offended.


----------



## elvisfan4life

pixiejenna said:


> My work isn't taking any extra precautions for a while once our state lifted the mask mandate a few months ago. I've continued to wear a mask and cases at work have gone up. At one point I was testing myself daily because of the surgeries my dad had scheduled and so many people around me getting sick. If I got sick that would have canceled his surgeries. I’m probably one of a handful of people still wearing a mask at work we have over 300 employees.



I still wear a mask anytime I’m outside my own house I double or even triple mask where there are loads of people


----------



## elvisfan4life

megeve12 said:


> Hi, we are invited to a wedding celebration in London mid of June.  Our concern is that since restrictions in UK, no masks & no antigen rapid test, are no more in place, how do we, 4th booster, deal with this situation without offending the other guests/hosts? Anyone going through this experience and have some thoughts?
> 
> Any members from UK have some thoughts/advice?  or experience?



Don’t be afraid to speak up and make others aware of your concerns I always double or triple mask - hopefully the venue will have precautions in place - air filtration etc ? Ring them and ask


----------



## megeve12

mzbaglady1 said:


> When it comes to the safety of your health you have to do what's best for you. Not sure if you have  to submit a negative test result to return back home follow all safety guidelines and try not to worry about who might get offended.





elvisfan4life said:


> Don’t be afraid to speak up and make others aware of your concerns I always double or triple mask - hopefully the venue will have precautions in place - air filtration etc ? Ring them and ask



Thank you for your response! 
@mzbaglady1, my country Germany has also stopped all the restrictions, no negative test to return back.

The host has in the meanwhile asked the guests to do an antigen rapid test on my request.  I have also decided that I will wear the mask whenever I feel the need to.  Otherwise I will just keep myself with the family who will be tested and not mix around with other guests.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

megeve12 said:


> Thank you for your response!
> @mzbaglady1, my country Germany has also stopped all the restrictions, no negative test to return back.
> 
> The host has in the meanwhile asked the guests to do an antigen rapid test on my request.  I have also decided that I will wear the mask whenever I feel the need to.  Otherwise I will just keep myself with the family who will be tested and not mix around with other guests.


That is a good plan, short of not going at all.  One thing I read, that may be helpful, is to avoid areas where people are talking loudly.   The louder unmasked people talk, the more aerosol is in the air.  People speak louder to be heard over loud music.  So, look for quieter areas, as they will be safer for you.


----------



## fsadeli

wondering if you all still sharing pen for signature on receipts or any docs? I haven't done this for a while, but today I have slight anxiety using pen handed to me by the front bank clerk. I feel that the pen has been shared with so many people. Since covid I think I'm used to be everything contactless sigh.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

fsadeli said:


> wondering if you all still sharing pen for signature on receipts or any docs? I haven't done this for a while, but today I have slight anxiety using pen handed to me by the front bank clerk. I feel that the pen has been shared with so many people. Since covid I think I'm used to be everything contactless sigh.


I do but use hand sanitizer when I am done.  I also use hand sanitizer after signing for a purchase made with my credit card or after receiving change when I pay with cash.


----------



## fsadeli

AntiqueShopper said:


> I do but use hand sanitizer when I am done.  I also use hand sanitizer after signing for a purchase made with my credit card or after receiving change when I pay with cash.


thank you, glad to know people are still doing that too, do you touch your wallet first before sanitizer or after sanitizer? this is my anxiety, but I wish I could sanitize my hand before touching my belonging, but there's no way to do that as I scared I ruined my wallet or my bag.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

fsadeli said:


> thank you, glad to know people are still doing that too, do you touch your wallet first before sanitizer or after sanitizer? this is my anxiety, but I wish I could sanitize my hand before touching my belonging, but there's no way to do that as I scared I ruined my wallet or my bag.


I usually slip the card back in before I sign.  When I touch money I usually push it into the open pocket, use hand sanitizer and then zip it.


----------



## fsadeli

AntiqueShopper said:


> I usually slip the card back in before I sign.  When I touch money I usually push it into the open pocket, use hand sanitizer and then zip it.


you're well prepared than me. I wish I have known before hand. the clerk asked me to sign and then afterwards asked for my card so I have to search in my bag after signing. The thought of should've washed it after gave me panic attack. I know I should've taken this easy as things happen. I never thought about it for a second precovid


----------



## pixiejenna

I use tap payment s lot and I never used it precovid. I will sanitize my hands usually when I get to my car. I didn't use cash much before covid but even less now. But it's generally not transmitted much by touching infected surfaces. It's spread by aerosol so breathing in droplets of someone who talking/coughing/sneezing while infected. Next time carry a pen in a outer pocket of your bag if you feel uncomfortable touching a communal pen. You can also get one of those hand sanitizers that you can attach to your bag and switch over to a more durable bag/wallet so you don't have to worry about ruining them.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Wow! Anyway…the CDC is reporting that Covid is high for my area. I see new people (the ones moving from other states- wearing masks) but mostly for the past school year hardly anyone wears a mask unless they’re sick. The different variants have gone around and on my job it’s mostly teachers or students with health or weight issues that are/were getting the bad symptoms. Those teachers had shots and boosters too. I strongly encouraged my students to stay home if they felt sick but the parents had to work. I still have my plexi glass barrier and air filter for my classroom but the kids would walk all around the room, touching everything, coughing without covering their mouth etc. I’m glad I’m off until August! If anyone has little kids/grandkids- tell them to stay in their seat/area when they start school!! Lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVLoveaffair said:


> Wow! Anyway…the CDC is reporting that Covid is high for my area. I see new people (the ones moving from other states- wearing masks) but mostly for the past school year hardly anyone wears a mask unless they’re sick. The different variants have gone around and on my job it’s mostly teachers or students with health or weight issues that are/were getting the bad symptoms. Those teachers had shots and boosters too. I strongly encouraged my students to stay home if they felt sick but the parents had to work. I still have my plexi glass barrier and air filter for my classroom but the kids would walk all around the room, touching everything, coughing without covering their mouth etc. I’m glad I’m off until August! If anyone has little kids/grandkids- tell them to stay in their seat/area when they start school!! Lol



Liam Neeson has been filming in Donegal in Ireland for some weeks it’s so good to see the entire crew have been masking for the entire time - respect - it isn’t required by law there any more  but they are sensible kind people following the sensible approach to keep themselves and others safe  - as an aside LN also visited a charity looking after Ukrainian refugees in Ireland on a day off filming and he spent 3-4 hours there not the obligatory 15 mins for the press and he took presents for the kids that he had gone and bought himself


----------



## saligator

I don't shop in stores anymore. I still do everything remotely. And I pivoted to jewelry and household goods rather than bags, shoes, or clothes, because we're not going anywhere.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve gotten into the habit of wiping down everything I buy… and that isn’t going to go away. Neither is me wearing mask in public/crowded spaces.

I’ve tried to be as normal but while I’ve taken one flight, I’ve pretty much went from 60 to a cool 1mph on traveling.  I’ve changed jobs, gotten promotions 3x and went from renting to being a home owner.


----------



## fsadeli

Does anyone like me now and despise shopping in person? I hate when I have to shop for clothes and do try on, I prefer to get everything online.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm the opposite. I hate that stores don't stock what I want and am forced to order online.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

fsadeli said:


> wondering if you all still sharing pen for signature on receipts or any docs? I haven't done this for a while, but today I have slight anxiety using pen handed to me by the front bank clerk. I feel that the pen has been shared with so many people. Since covid I think I'm used to be everything contactless sigh.


Keep a cheap pen & backup in a small pocket of my bag & always use that. Done this for years. If someone uses my pen I just leave it with them & switch to my backup.


----------



## whateve

For me, everything has been back to normal for about a year. We are traveling by car, staying in hotels, eating in restaurants, shopping in stores. Life is too short (at least for me, since I'm old) to wait for the pandemic to go away before I start living again. The only thing we haven't done yet that we used to is go to the movies.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Welp, it got me. I have 2 Moderna vaxxes and one booster.

Last week I had a sore throat and flu symptoms starting Monday. I figured it was just your run of the mill cold but I had a dry cough which was unusual for me. I took 3 covid tests during the week but they were all negative.

Finally, on Friday 6/24, I took a 4th test and it immediately showed positive. Now I'm quarantining at home as per the CDC guidelines for 5 days. Today I am starting to feel better. No more sore throat and a lot less congestion. I've been living on Dayquil Gelcaps and homemade chicken soup. Thankfully I'm still working from home.


----------



## BigPurseSue

lorihmatthews said:


> Welp, it got me. I have 2 Moderna vaxxes and one booster.
> 
> Last week I had a sore throat and flu symptoms starting Monday. I figured it was just your run of the mill cold but I had a dry cough which was unusual for me. I took 3 covid tests during the week but they were all negative.
> 
> Finally, on Friday 6/24, I took a 4th test and it immediately showed positive. Now I'm quarantining at home as per the CDC guidelines for 5 days. Today I am starting to feel better. No more sore throat and a lot less congestion. I've been living on Dayquil Gelcaps and homemade chicken soup. Thankfully I'm still working from home.



Oh no, Lori! I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lorihmatthews said:


> Welp, it got me. I have 2 Moderna vaxxes and one booster.
> 
> Last week I had a sore throat and flu symptoms starting Monday. I figured it was just your run of the mill cold but I had a dry cough which was unusual for me. I took 3 covid tests during the week but they were all negative.
> 
> Finally, on Friday 6/24, I took a 4th test and it immediately showed positive. Now I'm quarantining at home as per the CDC guidelines for 5 days. Today I am starting to feel better. No more sore throat and a lot less congestion. I've been living on Dayquil Gelcaps and homemade chicken soup. Thankfully I'm still working from home.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sassification

I sold all of my leather bags (a lot of chanel) and only kept nylon, basket and canvas bags. Grand total of 3 bags that i use in heavy rotation and i am quite proud of myself for that! 

At some point i may get a crossbody bag, but nothing's speaking to me right now.

I buy a lot more jewelleries, some clothes thats about it.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

fsadeli said:


> thank you, glad to know people are still doing that too, do you touch your wallet first before sanitizer or after sanitizer? this is my anxiety, but I wish I could sanitize my hand before touching my belonging, but there's no way to do that as I scared I ruined my wallet or my bag.



Befor I go into a store I take out a credit card & place it in an old wallet. I’ll keep that in my pocket & only use that card. It’s dropped right back into the wallet. Similarly receipts go in a much older open pouch. When I get home everything is dumped out into large bowl & left for a few days in a sunny window. 
Also I wear fine surgeons gloves so store sanitizer doesn’t touch my skin as I developed a nasty allergy. 

Workmen coming to the house are given double masks & gloves. Want them to know this is serious for us....


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

So so very tired of all this but can’t see it going away without a lot more continued effort...


----------



## LavenderIce

lorihmatthews said:


> Welp, it got me. I have 2 Moderna vaxxes and one booster.
> 
> Last week I had a sore throat and flu symptoms starting Monday. I figured it was just your run of the mill cold but I had a dry cough which was unusual for me. I took 3 covid tests during the week but they were all negative.
> 
> Finally, on Friday 6/24, I took a 4th test and it immediately showed positive. Now I'm quarantining at home as per the CDC guidelines for 5 days. Today I am starting to feel better. No more sore throat and a lot less congestion. I've been living on Dayquil Gelcaps and homemade chicken soup. Thankfully I'm still working from home.



I felt so good to have dodged it for the past 2.5 years, only to get it earlier this month. I was in good company as I had it the same time as Dr. Faucci and NBA Commissioner Adam Silver. My sis and I (both vaxxed and boosted) went to a concert where they no longer require masks, proof of vaccination or negative covid test. I wore my mask the entire time, save for a quick moment when I drank ginger ale. My sis did not wear a mask the entire time. Three days later a person in our group told us she tested positive, which coincidentally was when my sister started feeling unwell. She and I both tested that day but we were negative. The next day my sister was positive and I was still negative. I took five tests and they were all negative, until about a week later. I think you and I both took a few more days to be positive because of the antibodies from our vax and booster. Anyway, glad your symptoms appear to be mild and hope you feel better soon @lorihmatthews!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lorihmatthews said:


> Welp, it got me. I have 2 Moderna vaxxes and one booster.
> 
> Last week I had a sore throat and flu symptoms starting Monday. I figured it was just your run of the mill cold but I had a dry cough which was unusual for me. I took 3 covid tests during the week but they were all negative.
> 
> Finally, on Friday 6/24, I took a 4th test and it immediately showed positive. Now I'm quarantining at home as per the CDC guidelines for 5 days. Today I am starting to feel better. No more sore throat and a lot less congestion. I've been living on Dayquil Gelcaps and homemade chicken soup. Thankfully I'm still working from home.





LavenderIce said:


> I felt so good to have dodged it for the past 2.5 years, only to get it earlier this month. I was in good company as I had it the same time as Dr. Faucci and NBA Commissioner Adam Silver. My sis and I (both vaxxed and boosted) went to a concert where they no longer require masks, proof of vaccination or negative covid test. I wore my mask the entire time, save for a quick moment when I drank ginger ale. My sis did not wear a mask the entire time. Three days later a person in our group told us she tested positive, which coincidentally was when my sister started feeling unwell. She and I both tested that day but we were negative. The next day my sister was positive and I was still negative. I took five tests and they were all negative, until about a week later. I think you and I both took a few more days to be positive because of the antibodies from our vax and booster. Anyway, glad your symptoms appear to be mild and hope you feel better soon @lorihmatthews!


It finally got me too. Family event this past weekend, outdoors, everyone vaxxed and boosted, but we did take our masks off. I think most of us tested pre-event - I certainly did.
Day by day more family members are testing positive. I tested negative four times (twice a day for two days including a PCR each day) and tested positive this morning. So, will be quarantining for five days also. Feel rotten! Tempted to shop online all day


----------



## LavenderIce

QuelleFromage said:


> It finally got me too. Family event this past weekend, outdoors, everyone vaxxed and boosted, but we did take our masks off. I think most of us tested pre-event - I certainly did.
> Day by day more family members are testing positive. I tested negative four times (twice a day for two days including a PCR each day) and tested positive this morning. So, will be quarantining for five days also. Feel rotten! Tempted to shop online all day



Happy shopping and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Major employer puts vaccination on pause for new hires in certain geographical locations. Changes in covid testing results, mask wearing. My intuition is telling me  some work from home employees will be returning back to the office soon.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

QuelleFromage said:


> It finally got me too. Family event this past weekend, outdoors, everyone vaxxed and boosted, but we did take our masks off. I think most of us tested pre-event - I certainly did.
> Day by day more family members are testing positive. I tested negative four times (twice a day for two days including a PCR each day) and tested positive this morning. So, will be quarantining for five days also. Feel rotten! Tempted to shop online all day



Well the nordie anniversary preview is out so you can wishlist shop.


----------



## HauteMama

My daughter attends a summer camp for Fine Arts, and they had an outbreak and had to shut down session one of camp. My daughter's session begins July 6, and they are requiring a PCR test within five days of admission. Unfortunately, results aren't coming back as quickly as we'd like, so we have two tests scheduled, hoping to get the results from one of them in time. They will also do a rapid antigen test upon arrival at camp. So as much as everyone would like to move on, this is still impacting lives in everyday ways.

Fortunately, my daughter and I mask anytime we are in public, despite being vaccinated and boosted. As far as we know (and I realize it may have happened without detection), neither of us has had covid, so we are hopeful that her tests will come back clear (and in time).


----------



## QuelleFromage

HauteMama said:


> My daughter attends a summer camp for Fine Arts, and they had an outbreak and had to shut down session one of camp. My daughter's session begins July 6, and they are requiring a PCR test within five days of admission. Unfortunately, results aren't coming back as quickly as we'd like, so we have two tests scheduled, hoping to get the results from one of them in time. They will also do a rapid antigen test upon arrival at camp. So as much as everyone would like to move on, this is still impacting lives in everyday ways.
> 
> Fortunately, my daughter and I mask anytime we are in public, despite being vaccinated and boosted. As far as we know (and I realize it may have happened without detection), neither of us has had covid, so we are hopeful that her tests will come back clear (and in time).


Cue Health is not that expensive and gives you PCR/NAAT results at home in 30 minutes. They supply video proctors for things like flying (and camp!). We've been using it for 6 months, airlines and employers accept it, and it's a lifesaver in terms of time and waiting.


----------



## HauteMama

QuelleFromage said:


> Cue Health is not that expensive and gives you PCR/NAAT results at home in 30 minutes. They supply video proctors for things like flying (and camp!). We've been using it for 6 months, airlines and employers accept it, and it's a lifesaver in terms of time and waiting.



Thank you so much; I had never heard of that. I will look into it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

HauteMama said:


> Thank you so much; I had never heard of that. I will look into it.


Honestly, it's been amazing for us, especially with things like 24-hour flight requirements. You get a machines, cartridges, and an app, and from my experience the proctors are always available on short notice. Maybe they can get you one quickly? Good luck!!


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> It finally got me too. Family event this past weekend, outdoors, everyone vaxxed and boosted, but we did take our masks off. I think most of us tested pre-event - I certainly did.
> Day by day more family members are testing positive. I tested negative four times (twice a day for two days including a PCR each day) and tested positive this morning. So, will be quarantining for five days also. Feel rotten! Tempted to shop online all day


Oh no! sending you positive vibes and hope you feel better soon. Shopping online is a proven antidote  

@HauteMama, I hope your daughter can get her results quickly and get to camp.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I tested again today and I'm still positive    although as it's 5 days later the positive line on the test is very faint. I'll probably test again in a few days and see if I'm finally negative. I guess I won't be doing anything for the 4th of July holiday except browsing the Nordstrom sale online. Silver lining ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Curious - out of those who have tested positive here, do any of you take vitamin D (1000 units or more, preferably more) daily?


----------



## QuelleFromage

lorihmatthews said:


> I tested again today and I'm still positive    although as it's 5 days later the positive line on the test is very faint. I'll probably test again in a few days and see if I'm finally negative. I guess I won't be doing anything for the 4th of July holiday except browsing the Nordstrom sale online. Silver lining ...


You and me both!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Vanilla Bean said:


> Curious - out of those who have tested positive here, do any of you take vitamin D (1000 units or more, preferably more) daily?



yup. And zinc.


----------



## whateve

A1aGypsy said:


> yup. And zinc.


I take both and haven't gotten it yet. Have you gotten sick?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Vanilla Bean said:


> Curious - out of those who have tested positive here, do any of you take vitamin D (1000 units or more, preferably more) daily?



I was taking Vitamin D faithfully a while ago but have since gotten out of the habit. 

*pops Vitamin D chewable*


----------



## A1aGypsy

whateve said:


> I take both and haven't gotten it yet. Have you gotten sick?



Yup. I got it in April. My friend (who was also on Vitamin D and zinc) got it in February.

I’m not saying don’t take it, I don’t think it is a guaranteed preventative.  I think it just strengthens your immune system.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I haven't gotten it. I take 5,000 units of Vitamin D every day but I keep forgetting about zinc.  Of course, there are no guarantees but strengthening my immune system has been very helpful in avoiding colds, for one thing. I've probably had no more than five colds in the past 20 years. Covid is reminding me of colds these days. Very contagious, even for vaccinated people, but relatively mild symptoms. Maybe they should add a big dose of D to the vaccines. Now if only a quarantine wasn't required.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My dad sort of masks when he is out with his friends, except when he is dining out.
Well, he had been feeling a little under the weather(common cold symptoms like a runny nose, slight body ache,  and a low grade fever) since last Friday, but he didn't tell us until Monday when he was feeling definitely worse.  So up until Monday, my mom, who is severely  immunocompromised, was living with my dad as if he had no covid.
On Monday, due to feeling worse, he went to his doctor and got tested positive.
Mom has tested negative and symptom free so far, and she has been staying  with me since Monday.
I'm just glad that I always mask around them. I was doing it more for them,  but it turned out that masking has protected me and my husband.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## mzbaglady1

When a half of tank of gas costs me less than a lobster tail. Costco gas regular 4.65 gal 27.00 to fill up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mzbaglady1 said:


> Major employer puts vaccination on pause for new hires in certain geographical locations. Changes in covid testing results, mask wearing. My intuition is telling me  some work from home employees will be returning back to the office soon.


After 2.5 years of WFH f/t I got called back 8 weeks ago into the office and then they changed their mind last week again and decided we'd go back to WFH f/t again effective immediately. Confusion with companies abounds...


----------



## purly

I was diagnosed with a condition that makes me officially immunocompromised after the pandemic began, so I have had to be really really careful. It's reversible if I'm careful, but will take a few years of work on my part (already under way!!).

To deal with this, I have done the following:

I quit the gym and put a home gym in half of my garage.
I put nice outdoor seating in my back yard so people could visit and hang out in my back yard. I picked Adirondack chairs, so they are large enough to keep people apart and I put about five feet between each of them in a circle around a fire pit. No one even questions why everyone is so spaced out, it's just the logical seating arrangement.
I stopped travelling and eating out. I try to avoid going to stores in person, but have gone to a handful of stores in person since the diagnosis.
I buy almost everything online and have my groceries delivered.
I bought a niosh hospital setting p100 respirator (the filters only have to be replaced once a month and replacements cost $12) which I wear at any indoor location here in the city. I keep individually packaged n95 masks in my purse in case I am denied entrance anywhere in my p100.
I keep a little refillable hand sanitizer in my purse and use it after touching things like doors that others have used.
I wait for the numbers to go down in my area and then immediately book all my regular appointments (dentist, doctor, etc).
I already worked from home, so nothing has changed there.
I try to do outdoorsy things where I can still interact socially more often.


----------



## shiba

mzbaglady1 said:


> When a half of tank of gas costs me less than a lobster tail. Costco gas regular 4.65 gal 27.00 to fill up.



I wish, regular is $1.91/L = $7.23/gallon here! and we are the lowest in the country.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I finally tested negative on July 1. I'm still laying low. I've been fatigued but that could also be due to the stress of having covid in the first place.


----------



## lorihmatthews

shiba said:


> I wish, regular is $1.91/L = $7.23/gallon here! and we are the lowest in the country.



I paid $6.99 for premium a few weeks ago here in San Francisco.


----------



## Kevinaxx

shiba said:


> I wish, regular is $1.91/L = $7.23/gallon here! and we are the lowest in the country.


It’s about 6-7$ usd here depending.

truth be told, US is a really rich country. Even with me feeling like I’m on the low end of the pole, I’m still living quite lavishly compared to the rest of the world.

we could certainly learn (imho) to do with less. Especially with less waste.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm sorry for everyone who recently caught it and wish you all a very speedy recovery. 

I've never seen such a contagious strain like this one. My office is officially shut down after two back to back outbreaks. 

My friends son caught it from sharing a drink at a bar. Another caught it from a flight home from Italy.  One other caught it from outdoor climbing in a national park of all things. Another friend caught it from his kids, who brought it home from school. It's spreading in both religious centers and gyms. And it's been confirmed each time you get it, the symptoms are worse than the prior one. *sigh *


----------



## LavenderIce

I was really disappointed that I got it. For a quick minute, I felt comfortable about going to the gym again, but I might just slow my roll.









						BA.5 Is Spreading Rapidly in the U.S.—and It Will Be Tricky to Control
					

The latest Omicron subvariant is now the dominant strain in the U.S.




					time.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

^ sorry to hear that.

a lot more cases are popping up around me, a couple of colleagues (luckily not the whole office) and also some friends. They’ve recovered but because I’ve been hearing more and more I take extra precautions but I’m sure it’s just a matter of time before i get it too.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My coworker caught covid from his child. He called two coworkers he was in close contact with. The male coworker had no symptoms and was diligent in keeping his mask on. The two female coworkers who was in close contact tested negative. I was in the same room socially distant I made sure the office was properly ventilated. I tested negative. 
This virus is going to keep getting passed around once safety and hygienic measures are not being followed.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I just don't want it again. I can deal with the inflammation fr the first bout and being knocked off my azz for a week. But the long covid that plagued me for 5-6 months was no joke. For me, it wasn't a bad cold or flu but actually dehibilitating - brain fog, temporary paralysis,  inflammation,  chronic fatigue, high blood pressure, etc. That's why I don't want l recatch it. I'm fine being the only person masked up, especially if that's the alternative


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> I was really disappointed that I got it. For a quick minute, I felt comfortable about going to the gym again, but I might just slow my roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA.5 Is Spreading Rapidly in the U.S.—and It Will Be Tricky to Control
> 
> 
> The latest Omicron subvariant is now the dominant strain in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com


Don't be. This current strain is super contagious.  I've been watching this dang thing since the outbreak and I've never seen anything like this wave. 

I still go to the gym but mine is different (retractable roof and wall) plus they enforce vaccination require plus the staff (and a few members) wear masks


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> My coworker caught covid from his child. He called two coworkers he was in close contact with. The male coworker had no symptoms and was diligent in keeping his mask on. The two female coworkers who was in close contact tested negative. I was in the same room socially distant I made sure the office was properly ventilated. I tested negative.
> This virus is going to keep getting passed around once safety and hygienic measures are not being followed.


That's what my aunts (retired nurses) all say. They believe it's catching on cuz folks stop wearing masks


----------



## mzbaglady1

hermes_lemming said:


> That's what my aunts (retired nurses) all say. They believe it's catching on cuz folks stop wearing masks


I'm scheduled for training and my employer is going by local guidelines but the infection rate is going up in this area. Mask wearing is optional and if training is in a small group and employees are not wearing masks I'm going to decline the training class. I told a manager I will do a wait and see how social distancing will be implemented.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## QuelleFromage

mzbaglady1 said:


> My coworker caught covid from his child. He called two coworkers he was in close contact with. The male coworker had no symptoms and was diligent in keeping his mask on. The two female coworkers who was in close contact tested negative. I was in the same room socially distant I made sure the office was properly ventilated. I tested negative.
> This virus is going to keep getting passed around once safety and hygienic measures are not being followed.


I caught it at an outdoor event where everyone was vaccinated and boosted. It's SO transmissible. Literally now of 50 people from that event there are maybe 8 who did *not* catch it. A 6-month-old caught it (she's better). 
Of course safety measures will help.....but this one seems extra special contagious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

QuelleFromage said:


> I caught it at an outdoor event where everyone was vaccinated and boosted. It's SO transmissible. Literally now of 50 people from that event there are maybe 8 who did *not* catch it. A 6-month-old caught it (she's better).
> Of course safety measures will help.....but this one seems extra special contagious.


So my 85 year old mom(severely immunocompromised)  was with my dad at their house until the day my dad tested positive(several days after his initial symptom onset), but my mom tested negative throughout the doctor recommended 1 week of quarantine away from my dad!


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm scheduled for training and my employer is going by local guidelines but the infection rate is going up in this area. Mask wearing is optional and if training is in a small group and employees are not wearing masks I'm going to decline the training class. I told a manager I will do a wait and see how social distancing will be implemented.


Honestly that's fair. I've never seen a wave as contagious as this one tbh


----------



## hermes_lemming

QuelleFromage said:


> I caught it at an outdoor event where everyone was vaccinated and boosted. It's SO transmissible. Literally now of 50 people from that event there are maybe 8 who did *not* catch it. A 6-month-old caught it (she's better).
> Of course safety measures will help.....but this one seems extra special contagious.


Yep everyone I mentioned who caught it recently all are vaxxed and boosted


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Honestly that's fair. I've never seen a wave as contagious as this one tbh


Thank goodness for paxlovir!
My dad took it for the recommended 5 days starting the day he tested positive,  and for him,  the symptoms were very mild.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep everyone I mentioned who caught it recently all are vaxxed and boosted


I wish there was a way for us to know what variant my dad and my daughter had. They were both vaxxed and boosted  too.


----------



## mzbaglady1

QuelleFromage said:


> I caught it at an outdoor event where everyone was vaccinated and boosted. It's SO transmissible. Literally now of 50 people from that event there are maybe 8 who did *not* catch it. A 6-month-old caught it (she's better).
> Of course safety measures will help.....but this one seems extra special contagious.


I'm hearing for some people this is their third time or higher to get infected. I'm diligent with staying away from crowds, wearing a N95 mask and testing on a regular basis.  
Right now you couldn't pay me to go to a crowded parade, sports event, concert etc.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Grandson, who turns 2 in August, got his first COVID vaccine shot (Moderna) this morning.  I told my son and DIL we will babysit again for this fall at least. My 93 year-old mother just completed radiation for breast cancer, so we still have her isolated.  One of her great joys is spending time with her great-grandson.  We wear masks to the store and avoid gatherings.  I do like to wear nice clothes and scarves, so I am delighted to be able to share my outfits here on the Scarf of the Day thread.  What a virus, where you can catch it over and over!


----------



## Monera

I'm going on a plane for the first time since 2019, for a work trip next week. In total will be 12 hours of flying there and back (6 each way, broken up by layovers). I'm extremely anxious about it, I'm planning to wear 2 masks, obviously wash hands thoroughly, and find a quiet area to eat during the layover away from other people. I wish I had never agreed to go on the trip but it is too late to cancel without looking very bad for my team and potentially risking my job. I used to really enjoy travelling before all this; travel was my favorite aspect of my work. If you've flown lately are there any other tips you have?


----------



## HauteMama

News of this variant is making me nervous. My daughter attends a Fine Arts Camp that hosts over 2K students per session (three sessions per summer, so over 6K students each summer). My daughter is involved in theater and visual arts, but the camp hosts students in musical performance, dance, radio broadcast, and almost every other area of fine arts.

Session one of camp was canceled due to an outbreak, so for session two, students were required to have a negative PCR test within 5 days of check-in, have a rapid test upon arrival and they will have to mask. However, they also cram about 12 students to a cabin, so if there IS an outbreak, it will spread like wildfire. My daughter is double vaxxed and boosted, as is the rest of my family (I am double boosted, given my age), and most of her friends are, as well. There tend to be fewer arts students who are not vaccinated (at least in the area we live in, although I am sure that varies by family and region), so while camp does not require it, I am hopeful that some of her cabin-mates will be. Regardless, I am just hoping their measures to stop the outbreak and keep camp going work! It's quite a drive for us, so I am hoping we don't have to make it again until camp is over!


----------



## Addicted to bags

hermes_lemming said:


> I just don't want it again. I can deal with the inflammation fr the first bout and being knocked off my azz for a week. But the long covid that plagued me for 5-6 months was no joke. For me, it wasn't a bad cold or flu but actually dehibilitating - brain fog, temporary paralysis,  inflammation,  chronic fatigue, high blood pressure, etc. That's why I don't want l recatch it. I'm fine being the only person masked up, especially if that's the alternative











						The health risks of getting COVID-19 a second (or third) time — The Wall Street Journal
					

New research details risks of reinfection as more-infectious Omicron subvariants of the coronavirus circulate




					apple.news
				



 This is depressing.


----------



## purly

HauteMama said:


> Session one of camp was canceled due to an outbreak



My daughter was also in an art camp this summer. It was cancelled after two days because the instructor tested positive! They completed the camp via zoom a week later. 

She somehow didn't get covid from the experience, which I think may have been a result of the p100 she wore.


----------



## CoolCustomer

I still use masks N95 when out and I like to stay home now. I don't like
big groups. It seems like vaccinated are spreading it quickly now and no heard immunity. I wish the mask mandate would stay for crowded indoor spaces. We will be using hand sanitizer forever.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sunshine mama said:


> So my 85 year old mom(severely immunocompromised)  was with my dad at their house until the day my dad tested positive(several days after his initial symptom onset), but my mom tested negative throughout the doctor recommended 1 week of quarantine away from my dad!


I tested negative for several days before testing positive. DH tested negative and stayed that way (after isolating from me LOL, BUT he had been side by side with me for probably 5-6 days prior).


----------



## QuelleFromage

Monera said:


> I'm going on a plane for the first time since 2019, for a work trip next week. In total will be 12 hours of flying there and back (6 each way, broken up by layovers). I'm extremely anxious about it, I'm planning to wear 2 masks, obviously wash hands thoroughly, and find a quiet area to eat during the layover away from other people. I wish I had never agreed to go on the trip but it is too late to cancel without looking very bad for my team and potentially risking my job. I used to really enjoy travelling before all this; travel was my favorite aspect of my work. If you've flown lately are there any other tips you have?


So sorry, and I feel you. If it's any comfort, I have flown a lot in the past couple years due to job necessity,  and never caught it on a flight.  Same as you are planning with double mask and tons of sanitizer.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## 880

Monera said:


> I'm going on a plane for the first time since 2019, for a work trip next week. In total will be 12 hours of flying there and back (6 each way, broken up by layovers). I'm extremely anxious about it, I'm planning to wear 2 masks, obviously wash hands thoroughly, and find a quiet area to eat during the layover away from other people. I wish I had never agreed to go on the trip but it is too late to cancel without looking very bad for my team and potentially risking my job. I used to really enjoy travelling before all this; travel was my favorite aspect of my work. If you've flown lately are there any other tips you have?


I am not certain about this, but I thought I read it was safer to unmask (and eat quickly) on the flight bc of optimal air circulation ? I mean rather than on a layover inside a terminal. Perhaps someone who knows better will chime in. DH and I are double vaccinated and double boostered. We do travel relatively frequently (international and domestic) and eat out. We socialize with a limited number of people. And, we have not had Covid. We test and observe reasonable precautions
good luck, and try to stay calm during your business trip


----------



## LavenderIce

Monera said:


> I'm going on a plane for the first time since 2019, for a work trip next week. In total will be 12 hours of flying there and back (6 each way, broken up by layovers). I'm extremely anxious about it, I'm planning to wear 2 masks, obviously wash hands thoroughly, and find a quiet area to eat during the layover away from other people. I wish I had never agreed to go on the trip but it is too late to cancel without looking very bad for my team and potentially risking my job. I used to really enjoy travelling before all this; travel was my favorite aspect of my work. If you've flown lately are there any other tips you have?



Your plans to double mask, handwashing and eating while away from other people sound good. If you think it will help you feel better, you can bring a portable air purifyer with you. My friends and I do that when we eat indoors.


----------



## mzbaglady1

So far I haven't seen any reliable scientific data as to why some people never caught covid repeatedly being exposed to  someone who tested positive.  I  keep hearing stories from various people male and female who had several close contact of sick people and never tested positive. 
I know I read possible blood type and immune system might be a factor as to why someone wouldn't become infected.


----------



## Alienza

Monera said:


> I'm going on a plane for the first time since 2019, for a work trip next week. In total will be 12 hours of flying there and back (6 each way, broken up by layovers). I'm extremely anxious about it, I'm planning to wear 2 masks, obviously wash hands thoroughly, and find a quiet area to eat during the layover away from other people. I wish I had never agreed to go on the trip but it is too late to cancel without looking very bad for my team and potentially risking my job. I used to really enjoy travelling before all this; travel was my favorite aspect of my work. If you've flown lately are there any other tips you have?



I just came back from a holiday in Bali. We didn’t eat on the plane so did not take our masks off during the flight. But then the flight was short from where I live. If you have to eat on the plane, I suggest to wait until everyone elsefinished eating and put their masks back on. We did this on a longer flight to Turkey last year. 
I cant tell yet if this strategy works this time around because on the flight back from Bali many passengers on the plane were coughing…and now my throat feels itchy…
Im very sorry if Im scaring you instead of reassuring you … ><


----------



## Monera

QuelleFromage said:


> So sorry, and I feel you. If it's any comfort, I have flown a lot in the past couple years due to job necessity,  and never caught it on a flight.  Same as you are planning with double mask and tons of sanitizer.





880 said:


> I am not certain about this, but I thought I read it was safer to unmask (and eat quickly) on the flight bc of optimal air circulation ? I mean rather than on a layover inside a terminal. Perhaps someone who knows better will chime in. DH and I are double vaccinated and double boostered. We do travel relatively frequently (international and domestic) and eat out. We socialize with a limited number of people. And, we have not had Covid. We test and observe reasonable precautions
> good luck, and try to stay calm during your business trip





LavenderIce said:


> Your plans to double mask, handwashing and eating while away from other people sound good. If you think it will help you feel better, you can bring a portable air purifyer with you. My friends and I do that when we eat indoors.



Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I'm not sure about eating on the plane vs. terminal, but I wasn't planning to bring food with me on the plane, just was going to buy from one of those quick stops in the airport. I am naturally a pretty fast eater so hopefully that works in my favor. I've got some tests and I'll look into an air purifier too. I think mainly I'm worried about sick, unmasked people on the plane. It seems like every time I go to the store there is at least one person hacking up a storm without wearing a mask or even bothering to cover their mouth  but at least in the store I can just walk away. I just got my 2nd booster yesterday and the nurse said that a week should be time for some antibodies to build up and offer additional protection... I'm just trying not to stress at this point since it's not going to help anyway.


----------



## Monera

Alienza said:


> I just came back from a holiday in Bali. We didn’t eat on the plane so did not take our masks off during the flight. But then the flight was short from where I live. If you have to eat on the plane, I suggest to wait until everyone elsefinished eating and put their masks back on. We did this on a longer flight to Turkey last year.
> I cant tell yet if this strategy works this time around because on the flight back from Bali many passengers on the plane were coughing…and now my throat feels itchy…
> Im very sorry if Im scaring you instead of reassuring you … ><


It's ok! It does help to hear others' experiences, good and bad. I hope your itchy throat goes away quickly and doesn't develop into anything worse.


----------



## HauteMama

mzbaglady1 said:


> So far I haven't seen any reliable scientific data as to why some people never caught covid repeatedly being exposed to  someone who tested positive.  I  keep hearing stories from various people male and female who had several close contact of sick people and never tested positive.
> I know I read possible blood type and immune system might be a factor as to why someone wouldn't become infected.



Although I haven't seen any conclusive evidence yet, I wouldn't doubt that some people are naturally more resistant to covid than other people. That seems to be the case with almost every disease - some people, either due to blood type or genetics or something else - are more resistant to it than others. This is even true of HIV.

While I haven't had covid yet (that I know of), I am afraid enough of long term effects and/or the risks of multiple bouts of it that I am not willing to find out just how resistant I am (or am not). I continue to mask, avoid crowds and rarely eat in restaurants. The last time we flew, despite mask rules being in place, the couple in the row ahead of us were snogging sans masks for most of the flight. I despise when people think the rules don't apply to them.

*purly*, I am so sorry your daughter's camp was cancelled. I hope the online version was still fun. My daughter attended a couple of online "camps" the year that covid closed the Fine Arts Camp she normally attends, and it was nice to have an alternative.


----------



## purly

Yeah, despite being online she still seemed to have fun.


----------



## pixiejenna

We were virtually no cases at work and the past two weeks another spike, several from people who previously had it. I anticipate another surge around the corner after 4th of July celebrations. I didn’t wear a mask for fireworks and hopefully we’ll be fine. It’s pretty much the only time I’ve been out in public without a mask in god knows how long. I thought that they were expecting to have new boosters out by now. I’ve been waiting for my 3rd booster for a newer version.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Monera said:


> I'm going on a plane for the first time since 2019, for a work trip next week. In total will be 12 hours of flying there and back (6 each way, broken up by layovers). I'm extremely anxious about it, I'm planning to wear 2 masks, obviously wash hands thoroughly, and find a quiet area to eat during the layover away from other people. I wish I had never agreed to go on the trip but it is too late to cancel without looking very bad for my team and potentially risking my job. I used to really enjoy travelling before all this; travel was my favorite aspect of my work. If you've flown lately are there any other tips you have?


I upgraded to first class to avoid being packed like sardines and paid the extra fees to skip all the tsa lines. Basically anything to avoid crowds and was fully masked in the airport and flight and didn't eat or drink


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> The health risks of getting COVID-19 a second (or third) time — The Wall Street Journal
> 
> 
> New research details risks of reinfection as more-infectious Omicron subvariants of the coronavirus circulate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is depressing.


I'm sorry but I rather you were informed. This is an example of quick it spreads. My friend was exposed for 12 hrs. Her bf just returned from outdoor climbing at a national park on sun. He complained the next day he felt icky mon morning and took a rapid test that showed two strong lines within mins. He was banished to the otherside of the house to quarantine.  She opened all the windows and turned on all the air filters.  And I sent over a vat of soup and elderberry lozenges for the bf and a bunch of n95 masks for her. She felt fine on mon. Today, tues she tested positive and had the whole gamut of symptoms,  fever, chills, body aches etc. I offered to dog sit but know she's a nervous wreck right now and has to ride this out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> So far I haven't seen any reliable scientific data as to why some people never caught covid repeatedly being exposed to  someone who tested positive.  I  keep hearing stories from various people male and female who had several close contact of sick people and never tested positive.
> I know I read possible blood type and immune system might be a factor as to why someone wouldn't become infected.


I read that too. Ironically I have the blood type that should have made me immune but I think it was nullified by my preexisting autoimmune disease cuz the long covid nearly did me in.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm sorry but I rather you were informed. This is an example of quick it spreads. My friend was exposed for 12 hrs. Her bf just returned from outdoor climbing at a national park on sun. He complained the next day he felt icky mon morning and took a rapid test that showed two strong lines within mins. He was banished to the otherside of the house to quarantine.  She opened all the windows and turned on all the air filters.  And I sent over a vat of soup and elderberry lozenges for the bf and a bunch of n95 masks for her. She felt fine on mon. Today, tues she tested positive and had the whole gamut of symptoms,  fever, chills, body aches etc. I offered to dog sit but know she's a nervous wreck right now and has to ride this out.


The outdoor event that produced over 40 cases in my extended family was only four hours long. It took from one day to five days for people to turn up positive.

We do have 3 or 4 couples where only one person caught it and for whatever reason, the other escaped. My cousin AND her baby have it but her husband is fine. 
No way to predict but it does spread really really fast.


----------



## hermes_lemming

QuelleFromage said:


> The outdoor event that produced over 40 cases in my extended family was only four hours long. It took from one day to five days for people to turn up positive.
> 
> We do have 3 or 4 couples where only one person caught it and for whatever reason, the other escaped. My cousin AND her baby have it but her husband is fine.
> No way to predict but it does spread really really fast.


Yup I've never seen a strain this contagious nor fast moving before. 

I've decided to pass on a small outdoor gathering of a dozen or so folks. They will not be social distancing and it's an hour drive away each way.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Monera - I have taken a few flights (both international and domestic) since December 2021. Please continue with your masking and be diligent with sanitizing/washing.  On top of the tips/advice from other members here, I suggest you make it a point to toss the N95 mask/s after you land and put on a fresh one.  If anything any virus would have landed on your mask and not into your nose or on your face.  Just my 0.02 cents. You will be fine   Do come back and share with us your experience. 



Monera said:


> Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I'm not sure about eating on the plane vs. terminal, but I wasn't planning to bring food with me on the plane, just was going to buy from one of those quick stops in the airport. I am naturally a pretty fast eater so hopefully that works in my favor. I've got some tests and I'll look into an air purifier too. I think mainly I'm worried about sick, unmasked people on the plane. It seems like every time I go to the store there is at least one person hacking up a storm without wearing a mask or even bothering to cover their mouth  but at least in the store I can just walk away. I just got my 2nd booster yesterday and the nurse said that a week should be time for some antibodies to build up and offer additional protection... I'm just trying not to stress at this point since it's not going to help anyway.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Monera

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi Monera - I have taken a few flights (both international and domestic) since December 2021. Please continue with your masking and be diligent with sanitizing/washing.  On top of the tips/advice from other members here, I suggest you make it a point to toss the N95 mask/s after you land and put on a fresh one.  If anything any virus would have landed on your mask and not into your nose or on your face.  Just my 0.02 cents. You will be fine   Do come back and share with us your experience.


Thanks for the encouragement. That's something I hadn't considered yet; I was thinking I would put on the same mask after eating but now I will make sure to bring some extras and switch to fresh ones just to be safe.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Major employer extends work from home for three years. Massive retirements without a buyout package. Right now I'm looking at a possible different department to transfer into.


----------



## orchard

DH was hospitalized recently after a fall and 24/7 carers were placed with us at home, it didn't take long for us to succumb to covid. Thankfully we quickly recovered.


----------



## CoolCustomer

hermes_lemming said:


> Yup I've never seen a strain this contagious nor fast moving before.
> 
> I've decided to pass on a small outdoor gathering of a dozen or so folks. They will not be social distancing and it's an hour drive away each way.


I also have passed on a family reunion and it was about 12 people some flying in. I don't like to be the only one with a mask. Last time I felt horrible being the only one wearing a mask I felt like I was an outcast as everyone else was carefree and they kept telling me to take off my mask and I felt as if I was ruining their fun. It made them uneasy and I am uncomfortable going without a mask. I have not gotten it yet and really don't see a reason not to use a little caution.


----------



## hermes_lemming

CoolCustomer said:


> I also have passed on a family reunion and it was about 12 people some flying in. I don't like to be the only one with a mask. Last time I felt horrible being the only one wearing a mask I felt like I was an outcast as everyone else was carefree and they kept telling me to take off my mask and I felt as if I was ruining their fun. It made them uneasy and I am uncomfortable going without a mask. I have not gotten it yet and really don't see a reason not to use a little caution.


Ignore them. If they're not invested in the well being of their guests then they're not very conscientious hosts. You're not a party pooper. If covid was done with us, why are they suddenly considering approving the second booster?


----------



## Megs

mzbaglady1 said:


> So far I haven't seen any reliable scientific data as to why some people never caught covid repeatedly being exposed to  someone who tested positive.  I  keep hearing stories from various people male and female who had several close contact of sick people and never tested positive.
> I know I read possible blood type and immune system might be a factor as to why someone wouldn't become infected.



I hope they figure this out in our lifetime, I'd be so interested to hear as well. For example, my dad has been in close contact with both me and my brother on separate occasions, my brother when he had Delta and me with Omicron, and spent a long time with us the day or two before testing positive and never caught it. He's been exposed by other people at his work as well. So glad for him, but so interested in the data here!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wow, another reason to skip the high school reunion this summer. Although, if I wore a mask I could hide my saggy chin.


----------



## pixiejenna

Vanilla Bean said:


> Wow, another reason to skip the high school reunion this summer. Although, if I wore a mask I could hide my saggy chin.



So one of my managers has had some PS some of it minor. She’s been wanting to do a chin lift, she’s done kybella and said it didn’t work for her. She lost some of the fat but it gave her a turkey gobble. She was hoping to get the surgery and then hiding under a face mask/neck gator/scarf while recovering from it. Then they lifted the mask mandate we’re we live and she felt like she missed out on the opportunity to do it and hiding the recovery. She has since moved and I don’t think that anyone really wears a mask where she moved so if she did wear one she’d stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## CoolCustomer

hermes_lemming said:


> Ignore them. If they're not invested in the well being of their guests then they're not very conscientious hosts. You're not a party pooper. If covid was done with us, why are they suddenly considering approving the second booster?


Thank you! That really makes me feel better.  I just feel like it is okay to be cautious at this time as my boss was just out for over 2 weeks with covid and it sounded awful. The vaccine did not work, but it was worth a "shot" J/K LOL!


----------



## hermes_lemming

CoolCustomer said:


> Thank you! That really makes me feel better.  I just feel like it is okay to be cautious at this time as my boss was just out for over 2 weeks with covid and it sounded awful. The vaccine did not work, but it was worth a "shot" J/K LOL!


Its literally taking out all the directors and above in my company. Every day I learn of 1-2 new folks who caught it. Majority seem to have caught it from either 4 of July weekend and travel.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was nervous about catching it at 4th of July fireworks because I didn’t wear a mask and obviously lots of people around us. Even though it was outside the possibly was still there. I tried to sit further back than normal but obviously people crowd up for the show. We were somewhat separated until the show and lots of families crowdEd up. I do feel like it was somewhat less crowded due to the shooting that happened earlier in the day in highland park. Luckily my dad and I didn’t get sick, he’s got about a week left of radiation. So if we got sick that would have prolonged his treatment.


----------



## purly

One of my in-laws got COVID and was having a really hard time, but then she got approved for paxlovoid and it was like she was instantly better. That was a few weeks ago and now she seems to have random symptoms like being tired, which makes me wonder whether it might be the start of long COVID. 

She decided to travel to visit some relatives and that's how she got infected. She had been fine up until that point. My husband is going on travel for work in August and I'm really scared for him.


----------



## CoolCustomer

Traveling is how my boss also got it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> I was nervous about catching it at 4th of July fireworks because I didn’t wear a mask and obviously lots of people around us. Even though it was outside the possibly was still there. I tried to sit further back than normal but obviously people crowd up for the show. We were somewhat separated until the show and lots of families crowdEd up. I do feel like it was somewhat less crowded due to the shooting that happened earlier in the day in highland park. Luckily my dad and I didn’t get sick, he’s got about a week left of radiation. So if we got sick that would have prolonged his treatment.


I am so sad and devastated about HP….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’ve been back the gym for awhile still wearing a mask but barely anyone does now. Sometimes I get weird looks ( I think?) but just not comfortable going there without a mask on. I go at a later time now, not as crowded…I actually see more people wearing masks at the grocery store than the gym. Makes me wonder sometimes what I am missing?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Mrs.Z

purly said:


> One of my in-laws got COVID and was having a really hard time, but then she got approved for paxlovoid and it was like she was instantly better. That was a few weeks ago and now she seems to have random symptoms like being tired, which makes me wonder whether it might be the start of long COVID.
> 
> She decided to travel to visit some relatives and that's how she got infected. She had been fine up until that point. My husband is going on travel for work in August and I'm really scared for him.


Paxlovid can give you rebound Covid, you get better, test negative then get worse and test positive again.  It happened to Dr. Fauci.


----------



## canto bight

I have let my guard down over the last month and now I regret it.  I still wear my mask religiously in public, but I haven't been as diligent about it at work.

One of my best friends was super sick with it a couple of weeks ago and my other best friend who I have basically been inseparable from for the last month just tested positive today.  The last time I saw him was on Monday, but we have basically been together every single day prior to that minus a couple.  So I am pretty nervous, moreso because I have also seen my mom numerous times.  I have a family thing on Saturday which I won't go to unless I test negative a couple of hours prior.

Just when I decided to go back to the gym and bought tickets for a farewell tour in a small venue, reality brings me back to my senses.


----------



## CaviarChanel

I do TOO - I masked up when I am on the treadmill, zumba or yoga ..   



LVlvoe_bug said:


> *I’ve been back the gym for awhile still wearing a mask* but barely anyone does now. Sometimes I get weird looks ( I think?) but just not comfortable going there without a mask on. I go at a later time now, not as crowded…I actually see more people wearing masks at the grocery store than the gym. Makes me wonder sometimes what I am missing?


----------



## pixiejenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I am so sad and devastated about HP….



It is absolutely devastating. So many towns that didn't already have their fireworks canceled them. I wasn’t in much of a mood to celebrate the holiday before this happened and it really made me not want to go the fireworks. But my dad wanted to go and I didn’t want him to go alone, between his health and age. I feel for the families who have suffered from this and the residual damage yet to come.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pixiejenna said:


> It is absolutely devastating. So many towns that didn't already have their fireworks canceled them. I wasn’t in much of a mood to celebrate the holiday before this happened and it really made me not want to go the fireworks. But my dad wanted to go and I didn’t want him to go alone, between his health and age. I feel for the families who have suffered from this and the residual damage yet to come.


I am there a lot and had just been there the weekend before, I know many people there.. Very sad reading all the stories. I am going back there soon and not sure how I am going to handle seeing that. I’m glad nothing happened and that you ended up going. I can’t even imagine that much evil in a person. I can’t believe he also came to Wisconsin. I don’t know how people handle having the mother and father living in the area walking around.


----------



## hermes_lemming

purly said:


> One of my in-laws got COVID and was having a really hard time, but then she got approved for paxlovoid and it was like she was instantly better. That was a few weeks ago and now she seems to have random symptoms like being tired, which makes me wonder whether it might be the start of long COVID.
> 
> She decided to travel to visit some relatives and that's how she got infected. She had been fine up until that point. My husband is going on travel for work in August and I'm really scared for him.


Its not the magic cure all but it does help if taken within the first 5 days.

No one can tell if you develop long covid. It's literally the roll of the dice. I did 6-7 months after my initial infection (which lasted for a week). And my long covid lasted for another 6 months


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve been back the gym for awhile still wearing a mask but barely anyone does now. Sometimes I get weird looks ( I think?) but just not comfortable going there without a mask on. I go at a later time now, not as crowded…I actually see more people wearing masks at the grocery store than the gym. Makes me wonder sometimes what I am missing?


More people are masking up in my gym now. I haven't stepped foot in a grocery store since the lockdown but I hear many are masked up.


----------



## lorihmatthews

hermes_lemming said:


> More people are masking up in my gym now. I haven't stepped foot in a grocery store since the lockdown but I hear many are masked up.



I haven't been in a grocery store since lockdown either. I have Amazon Fresh deliver.


----------



## Kevinaxx

lorihmatthews said:


> I haven't been in a grocery store since lockdown either. I have Amazon Fresh deliver.


I’ve been to the grocery store.
Do you mind me asking how you got covid?

I haven’t yet *but I’m sure I will.

one of my nephews got it from school. Their parents have been super careful but the latest variants are more and more contagious it seems.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> More people are masking up in my gym now. I haven't stepped foot in a grocery store since the lockdown but I hear many are masked up.


Not at my gym…  …. I stopped at a department store today and surprisingly saw more people than I thought I would with masks on..I’m comfortable at the grocery store , I had always gone but go at a less crowded time later at night. I haven’t been in a restaurant since Covid but don’t miss it, I enjoy doing take out instead. Don’t have to deal with the waiting and the noise but still support my local restaurants…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve been to the grocery store.
> Do you mind me asking how you got covid?
> 
> I haven’t yet *but I’m sure I will.
> 
> one of my nephews got it from school. Their parents have been super careful but the latest variants are more and more contagious it seems.


I feel like covid stuff will never end.


----------



## Kevinaxx

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I feel like covid stuff will never end.


Unfortunately it won’t. It may be livable like the flu one day, but according to folks in that field (with much more acronyms behind their name) there was a brief window we could have had herd immunity but that’s long gone.

i’m pretty sick of it too. I’ve gotten into a compromise. I don’t thumb my nose at it so to speak like some folks I know, but I also take way more precaution then I did back in January/February 2020.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not at my gym…  …. I stopped at a department store today and surprisingly saw more people than I thought I would with masks on..I’m comfortable at the grocery store , I had always gone but go at a less crowded time later at night. I haven’t been in a restaurant since Covid but don’t miss it, I enjoy doing take out instead. Don’t have to deal with the waiting and the noise but still support my local restaurants…


Aww well hopefully they'll catch on soon (at the gym). I'm glad it sounds like it's catching on elsewhere like your dept store.

And I hear you about supporting local restaurants.  I definitely do more deliveries since rhe lock down but I also improved my cooking skills lol.



LVlvoe_bug said:


> I feel like covid stuff will never end.


 
Nah it'll end. It's just going to take a minute, well a few at that. The last time these kind of events happened, it did last for several years. It's unfortunately just our turn but we'll get through it. We have so much at our disposal that our predecessors didn't have so we're incredibly blessed in that regard.  If you ever feel really blue, just dm me. I'll send you nonsensical dumb shyt that's guaranteed to crack a smile.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww well hopefully they'll catch on soon (at the gym). I'm glad it sounds like it's catching on elsewhere like your dept store.
> 
> And I hear you about supporting local restaurants.  I definitely do more deliveries since rhe lock down but I also improved my cooking skills lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah it'll end. It's just going to take a minute, well a few at that. The last time these kind of events happened, it did last for several years. It's unfortunately just our turn but we'll get through it. We have so much at our disposal that our predecessors didn't have so we're incredibly blessed in that regard.  If you ever feel really blue, just dm me. I'll send you nonsensical dumb shyt that's guaranteed to crack a smile.


I doubt it at my gym. Mask mandate was never really enforced. I know my comfort level there…It feels like it’s been going on for so long and always a new variant, ugh! I bet there is tons of dumb stuff out there! Right back at ya if you ever need to talk feel free to dm me….


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kevinaxx said:


> Do you mind me asking how you got covid?



I honestly don't know. I did go downtown and have lunch and went shopping a few days before I tested positive, so it could have been from that. Otherwise I rarely go out except to walk the dog 3x/day. Since I'm double vaxxed and boosted, I was pretty surprised I got it. Probably one of the new variants that's really contagious.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

lorihmatthews said:


> I honestly don't know. I did go downtown and have lunch and went shopping a few days before I tested positive, so it could have been from that. Otherwise I rarely go out except to walk the dog 3x/day. Since I'm double vaxxed and boosted, I was pretty surprised I got it. Probably one of the new variants that's really contagious.


Sadly the boosters and vaccines only last so long and their prime objective is to prevent guaranteed death. They're scrambling to make boosters that will respond to ba4 and ba5. 

I'm so sorry you caught it tho. Honestly from the stories that I've heard from those that I know who caught it, you could have caught it anywhere - downtown, lunch, shopping or walking your dog. I wish you a speedy recovery and hopefully no long covid.


----------



## lorihmatthews

hermes_lemming said:


> Sadly the boosters and vaccines only last so long and their prime objective is to prevent guaranteed death. They're scrambling to make boosters that will respond to ba4 and ba5.
> 
> I'm so sorry you caught it tho. Honestly from the stories that I've heard from those that I know who caught it, you could have caught it anywhere - downtown, lunch, shopping or walking your dog. I wish you a speedy recovery and hopefully no long covid.



Thank you, I'm recovered now. I first tested positive on June 24 and finally tested negative on July 1. The only thing I've noticed is that I have trouble sleeping through the night, but that could just be life.


----------



## CoolCustomer

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you, I'm recovered now. I first tested positive on June 24 and finally tested negative on July 1. The only thing I've noticed is that I have trouble sleeping through the night, but that could just be life.


Oh no I am so sorry. Glad you are on the mend. I feel nervous to shop, especially eat out or anywhere I have to take off mask. I really want this be over
and feel safer again to where school, work and shopping don't feel like the hunger games! Do you feel like
after recovering will you be wearing a mask while out again?


----------



## Tygriss

I'm one of probably 3 people in my company that wears masks all day everyday at work. My company also never really went to a WFH set up. Thankfully the previous place I was at did.  Since changing jobs, I added filtered masks to my daily wardrobe along. I still buy bags and shoes, just not as many. I've bought more  fountain pens than I probably should have, though.


----------



## lorihmatthews

CoolCustomer said:


> Oh no I am so sorry. Glad you are on the mend. I feel nervous to shop, especially eat out or anywhere I have to take off mask. I really want this be over
> and feel safer again to where school, work and shopping don't feel like the hunger games! Do you feel like
> after recovering will you be wearing a mask while out again?


I'm not sure. I understand I have a lesser chance of getting sick again now that I've had it. Who knows though, there's all sorts of information out there and not everything is accurate.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm not sure. I understand I have a lesser chance of getting sick again now that I've had it. Who knows though, there's all sorts of information out there and not everything is accurate.


No disrespect but unfortunately that's not true. Not with these current strains. People are recatching after a month's time.  Having it doesn't provide you with any immunity,  unlike the prior strains. I do genuinely pray you stay covid free from now on tho.


----------



## lorihmatthews

hermes_lemming said:


> No disrespect but unfortunately that's not true. Not with these current strains. People are recatching after a month's time.  Having it doesn't provide you with any immunity,  unlike the prior strains. I do genuinely pray you stay covid free from now on tho.



No offense taken. I still am avoiding crowded places and working from home.


----------



## pukasonqo

Had my 5th vaxx as the treatment I receive for MS affects my immune system and been working from home since Feb 2020, I think I’ve lost my fearlessness to crowds and public transport so I don’t think I am as independent as I was pre COVID even though I still use a walking stick when out and an elliptical machine at home I am concerned about how working from home might have reduced my walking ability and increased my annoyance at crowds


----------



## whateve

pukasonqo said:


> Had my 5th vaxx as the treatment I receive for MS affects my immune system and been working from home since Feb 2020, I think I’ve lost my fearlessness to crowds and public transport so I don’t think I am as independent as I was pre COVID even though I still use a walking stick when out and an elliptical machine at home I am concerned about how working from home might have reduced my walking ability and increased my annoyance at crowds


Did you get the booster dose? Which vaccine? We saw a few articles about a third booster but there is nothing on the CDC website about it. Did your doctor recommend it? We just had our second booster in April. In the Fall, there is supposed to be a new booster that is supposed to work on some of the newer variants. I wonder why it has taken so long for the boosters to address the new strains.


----------



## pukasonqo

whateve said:


> Did you get the booster dose? Which vaccine? We saw a few articles about a third booster but there is nothing on the CDC website about it. Did your doctor recommend it? We just had our second booster in April. In the Fall, there is supposed to be a new booster that is supposed to work on some of the newer variants. I wonder why it has taken so long for the boosters to address the new strains.



I started w AZ for the first 2 doses, then Pfeizzer for the last 3; here in Australia the 4th dose has now been approved for those between 16 and 64 yrs


----------



## Allthingsheart

This virus has been a nightmare for me. I am considered in the at-risk population. I have an autoimmune disorder and I work in the human services field. I just started a work from home counseling job but as soon as they say we have to go to the office I am going to have to quit. Because of my autoimmune disorder. I just can't risk it. I am currently set to start a doctoral degree in human services but I have been really weighing if I should change career paths and start studying a different subject where I am not put a high risk situation.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Allthingsheart said:


> This virus has been a nightmare for me. I am considered in the at-risk population. I have an autoimmune disorder and I work in the human services field. I just started a work from home counseling job but as soon as they say we have to go to the office I am going to have to quit. Because of my autoimmune disorder. I just can't risk it. I am currently set to start a doctoral degree in human services but I have been really weighing if I should change career paths and start studying a different subject where I am not put a high risk situation.


I hope you’re not forced to.

Personally I prefer working in office but I take precautions.

I know of colleagues who hasn’t set a foot in office since March 2020 and that’s perfectly fine.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I had  covid in the first half of February 2020.  At the time, there was very little information about what symptoms to expect.  I was sick for about 10 days, then a couple of weeks later, I realized it was covid....my doc concurred, given my symptoms.  The lightbulb went off in my head when the guy on CNN talked about having hallucinations, and I had them, too.  Two weeks after recovery, I had an antibody test....it was negative.

I know exactly where I got.  A couple of days after a visit to my oncologist, and stopping by the grocery store on the way home, I woke up with a sore throat and coughing.  All went downhill from there.  By day 4, I was crawling to feed my dog and let her outside.  But, I never once felt as though I needed to be hospitalized.

I'm independent to a fault, and during the whole event, I never told anyone.  My health rebounded to a degree, but was still having brain fog and shortness of breath.  My doc sent me to a rheumatologist, and cardiologist.  The result was that I have scarring on my lungs, and a heart arrhythmia.  Fortunately (or not), in early January 2020 I'd had both tested prior to surgery in mid January.....passed with flying colors so they had recent comparisons.

My life has changed dramatically, but I'm alive and able to enjoy and take proper care of my little dog, and that'll do just fine.  Covid and its mutations are here to stay.  Please stay vigilant.


----------



## lalame

I'm just starting to buy normal, ahem, not sweatpants-type clothing again. I don't think I've gotten Covid yet but I have a hard time even believing that since so many people I've spent time with have gotten it. But my company has a big in-person gathering of 3k people in September that I have to be at, so, yikes guess we'll see.


----------



## catonabridge

I’ve been sick with Long Covid since April 2021. I understand that having Covid for two weeks sucks but it’s such a trip to hear people having a very difficult time with a typical Covid infection when I’ve been sick for so long. It’s also scary when friends and family get Covid because no one really knows who will come down with Long Covid and who won’t. Most of my friends and fam continue to wear masks and socially distance b/c they’ve seen what I’ve gone through, but it still haunts me. I feel that most people have no idea how bad it can get.

Obviously this has influenced my purchase habits. I was very much a “fun buyer” pre-Covid and now I mostly purchase for comfort and practicality. I find myself gravitating toward fuzzy, furry, or otherwise comfy pieces. I recently bought the new puffy Chanel sandals (which are chic but on the no-frills side) whereas before I probably would have gotten something more bubbly (perhaps a logo print) or something with a heel. I also got my first Chanel 19, which is arguably the most comfortable bag in existence ~ legit feels like toting around a giant marshmallow  Now I’m trying to hunt down the perfect shearling/fluffy bag rn.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## lorihmatthews

I did go to the theater yesterday (The Prom) but wore a mask the whole time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

catonabridge said:


> I’ve been sick with Long Covid since April 2021. I understand that having Covid for two weeks sucks but it’s such a trip to hear people having a very difficult time with a typical Covid infection when I’ve been sick for so long. It’s also scary when friends and family get Covid because no one really knows who will come down with Long Covid and who won’t. Most of my friends and fam continue to wear masks and socially distance b/c they’ve seen what I’ve gone through, but it still haunts me. I feel that most people have no idea how bad it can get.
> 
> Obviously this has influenced my purchase habits. I was very much a “fun buyer” pre-Covid and now I mostly purchase for comfort and practicality. I find myself gravitating toward fuzzy, furry, or otherwise comfy pieces. I recently bought the new puffy Chanel sandals (which are chic but on the no-frills side) whereas before I probably would have gotten something more bubbly (perhaps a logo print) or something with a heel. I also got my first Chanel 19, which is arguably the most comfortable bag in existence ~ legit feels like toting around a giant marshmallow  Now I’m trying to hunt down the perfect shearling/fluffy bag rn.


I get what you're saying and Im so sorry you still have long covid.  Most dont know nor understand how bad it can be until they experience it first hand.  

Gosh i remember and miss getting all dolled up before going out.  These days I just live in my sweats and jammies and make sure I'm "zoom" presentable.  My friends and I have temporarily shelved any indoor gatherings until this wave is over and it waas their idea, not mine, because of how contagious this wave has been.  They're spooked and they normally DGAF and go shopping, meet up w/ fam, dine indoors, you name it.

Have you seen the hot pink Ugg versions?  Lol I know that's a downgrade dup but hey I know my lane. 

Feel better and I sincerely hope you make a full recovery soon.  Long covid is no joke.  I remember when I had it and I thought I was going crazy cuz of all the wierd symptoms.  Its truly debilitating


----------



## Monera

Hello all, thanks for your encouragement before I took my trip last wk. So far no symptoms in these first 24h since flying back... I did truly enjoy myself on the actual trip but don't think I'll agree to any more anytime soon. The flights there had about 50-60% of people masked and heard a little bit of dry coughing. But on the 2nd leg back (leaving layover in Las Vegas), only about a dozen people out of 150+ on the plane were wearing masks, and a lot of the unmasked people were coughing wet coughs. Yuck. I avoided eating at the airport in Las Vegas as well, just because of the number of sick people I saw. Kept my mask on super tight and moved to a more empty terminal until it was boarding time for my flight in the crowded terminal. At all the airports I passed through, it seemed like the cleaning staff were being very diligent, it was really just the travelers who were not being so considerate. 

I'm doing a grocery pick up order today and planning to lay low at home for the next week or so just to make sure I don't come down with anything, and also to recharge from general travel fatigue. I would say maybe I'm paranoid but the flights there and the flights back were really night and day. It's not a gamble I want to take again since I want to be able to see my immunocompromised friends and family here locally. But I will enjoy the memories from this trip for a while.


----------



## LavenderIce

Monera said:


> Hello all, thanks for your encouragement before I took my trip last wk. So far no symptoms in these first 24h since flying back... I did truly enjoy myself on the actual trip but don't think I'll agree to any more anytime soon. The flights there had about 50-60% of people masked and heard a little bit of dry coughing. But on the 2nd leg back (leaving layover in Las Vegas), only about a dozen people out of 150+ on the plane were wearing masks, and a lot of the unmasked people were coughing wet coughs. Yuck. I avoided eating at the airport in Las Vegas as well, just because of the number of sick people I saw. Kept my mask on super tight and moved to a more empty terminal until it was boarding time for my flight in the crowded terminal. At all the airports I passed through, it seemed like the cleaning staff were being very diligent, it was really just the travelers who were not being so considerate.
> 
> I'm doing a grocery pick up order today and planning to lay low at home for the next week or so just to make sure I don't come down with anything, and also to recharge from general travel fatigue. I would say maybe I'm paranoid but the flights there and the flights back were really night and day. It's not a gamble I want to take again since I want to be able to see my immunocompromised friends and family here locally. But I will enjoy the memories from this trip for a while.


Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I'm glad the trip you were able to maintain your safety and comfort during these challenging times.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just came back from seeing my doc. He says the ba5 variant feels like bronchitis. And that people recatching it are basically catching the different strains


----------



## HauteMama

Well, although Covid clearly isn't considered a "thing" anymore by lots of places/organizations, it has just now hit my family. My daughter came home from camp (where she had a negative PCR test in order to attend and had a rapid test upon arrival, as did all other campers) and began experiencing a sore throat and stuffy nose. Then, about a week later, my son experienced the same symptoms along with extreme tiredness. While we haven't had them tested yet (we will rapid test them tomorrow), my son's friends - with whom he was doing "staycation" activities earlier this week - have tested positive for covid. Out of seven of them, three have so far tested positive and my son is likely positive, too.

I had my second booster about three weeks ago, I think (just before my daughter went to camp), but I admit I am concerned. My mum is undergoing radiation treatment after a mastectomy in May, so I am hesitant to see her and potentially expose her. For those of you more experienced and knowledgeable than I am regarding the new variants, how long should I quarantine myself from her if I am not displaying symptoms? And if I do experience symptoms? I just want to be sure to be as safe as possible regarding her health right now.


----------



## mzbaglady1

HauteMama said:


> Well, although Covid clearly isn't considered a "thing" anymore by lots of places/organizations, it has just now hit my family. My daughter came home from camp (where she had a negative PCR test in order to attend and had a rapid test upon arrival, as did all other campers) and began experiencing a sore throat and stuffy nose. Then, about a week later, my son experienced the same symptoms along with extreme tiredness. While we haven't had them tested yet (we will rapid test them tomorrow), my son's friends - with whom he was doing "staycation" activities earlier this week - have tested positive for covid. Out of seven of them, three have so far tested positive and my son is likely positive, too.
> 
> I had my second booster about three weeks ago, I think (just before my daughter went to camp), but I admit I am concerned. My mum is undergoing radiation treatment after a mastectomy in May, so I am hesitant to see her and potentially expose her. For those of you more experienced and knowledgeable than I am regarding the new variants, how long should I quarantine myself from her if I am not displaying symptoms? And if I do experience symptoms? I just want to be sure to be as safe as possible regarding her health right now.


The CDC guidelines was five days to quarantine.  To be on the safe side I would take a PCR test instead of the home test kits for a negative result. Anyone who comes near your mom should be tested ,mask wearing, and  socially distance.  Fully vaccinated and boosted can still catch and pass this virus around.


----------



## hermes_lemming

HauteMama said:


> Well, although Covid clearly isn't considered a "thing" anymore by lots of places/organizations, it has just now hit my family. My daughter came home from camp (where she had a negative PCR test in order to attend and had a rapid test upon arrival, as did all other campers) and began experiencing a sore throat and stuffy nose. Then, about a week later, my son experienced the same symptoms along with extreme tiredness. While we haven't had them tested yet (we will rapid test them tomorrow), my son's friends - with whom he was doing "staycation" activities earlier this week - have tested positive for covid. Out of seven of them, three have so far tested positive and my son is likely positive, too.
> 
> I had my second booster about three weeks ago, I think (just before my daughter went to camp), but I admit I am concerned. My mum is undergoing radiation treatment after a mastectomy in May, so I am hesitant to see her and potentially expose her. For those of you more experienced and knowledgeable than I am regarding the new variants, how long should I quarantine myself from her if I am not displaying symptoms? And if I do experience symptoms? I just want to be sure to be as safe as possible regarding her health right now.


According to my doctor, the at home tests have a 40% false negative.  He told me his phone blows up 2-3 weeks before the waves hit the media.

So basically if you've been exposed or are worried and your rapid test shows negative, get a pcr test done.  The vaccines & boosters that are distributed right now dont cover the current variants.  THOSE boosters will not be available until the fall.  So the "reinfections" are actually not that - its folks being infected with each subsequent variant.

Based on the symptoms you've described, it honestly sounds like your kids both brought covid home from camp. From what I've observed from the over dozen current cases in my immediate circle, they're contagious for at least full 2 weeks after testing positive.  I wouldnt go near your mother given all that.  That's how long they've tested positive.  CDC can say whatever. I personally would never forgive myself if I gave someone covid - especially if its someone I care about.  And more importantly you have no idea how that person will react to the infection.


----------



## HauteMama

You're absolutely right, hermes_lemming. My son tested positive and my daughter tested negative, but they sent in a pcr test for her. Regardless, I won't be seeing my mum for a minimum of two weeks, regardless of whether I display symptoms or not. 

Both kids are also vaccinated, and they are doing well. Just a sore throat, runny nose and some tiredness, and they're starting to feel better. I hope they're able to shake this without lingering symptoms. I am fortunately still symptom free/negative for now.


----------



## Aimee3

I was told by a doctor that you can have a *false negative* result to the test (because you might have not swiped the nose correctly or thoroughly enough) but there's no such thing as a *false positive *result (because if the swab picked up enough virus to test positive, you're positive!).


----------



## Allthingsheart

I just found out yesterday that I have COVID.  I also found out today that we are going back to the office in September. I just got this job 3 weeks ago. I said if we go back to the office that I would have to quit. I have an autoimmune disorder and the last 20 years of my work has been human services/counseling. I am going to have to quit despite just starting this job and retire from human services profession at the age of 40. Before this virus and before my autoimmune disorder I used to do home visits, do field work, etc. I am supposed to start a doctor of human services degree but I think I need to do something else. I have been leaning towards accounting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Allthingsheart said:


> I just found out yesterday that I have COVID.  I also found out today that we are going back to the office in September. I just got this job 3 weeks ago. I said if we go back to the office that I would have to quit. I have an autoimmune disorder and the last 20 years of my work has been human services/counseling. I am going to have to quit despite just starting this job and retire from human services profession at the age of 40. Before this virus and before my autoimmune disorder I used to do home visits, do field work, etc. I am supposed to start a doctor of human services degree but I think I need to do something else. I have been leaning towards accounting.


Sorry to hear that.  I hope you have a speedy recovery and hope all your plans turn out well.


----------



## Katinahat

So many people have this strain and I’m sorry for everyone who has it on this thread. 

I finally caught it a month ago having avoided it for the rest of the time. Absolute miracle because I’m a key worker and social distancing and mask wearing just don’t happen with younger children in education. I’m hoping for boosters for education staff in the U.K. as well as for Health care workers but they didn’t allow that last time. We went to work and milled around with hundreds of people every day and were given no priority despite the government wanting schools to carry on. Staff absence rates were awful for months which has a negative impact on everyone. 

Covid was like bad flu for me. I hardly got out of bed for 5 days and then was exhausted for some weeks but nothing more. I’m hoping not to catch it again quickly now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hermes_lemming said:


> From what I've observed from the over dozen current cases in my immediate circle, they're contagious for at least full 2 weeks after testing positive.


I agree. 5 day quarantine is definitely not long enough. 
When my dad tested positive,  his doctor prescribed him paxlovid.  On the 5th day, he felt much better and the doctor told him that he didn't have to quarantine.
My mom, who stayed with me for about 9 days just to be on the safe side,  went back to their place 9 days after my dad's initial positive test.
Well, my mom got covid from him.  It wasn't from me because all my tests were negative. So, apparently my dad's 5 days of quarantine were definitely not enough!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree. 5 day quarantine is definitely not long enough.
> When my dad tested positive,  his doctor prescribed him paxlovid.  On the 5th day, he felt much better and the doctor told him that he didn't have to quarantine.
> My mom, who stayed with me for about 9 days just to be on the safe side,  went back to their place 9 days after my dad's initial positive test.
> Well, my mom got covid from him.  It wasn't from me because all my tests were negative. So, apparently my dad's 5 days of quarantine were definitely not enough!


How's your mom doing Smama? I know you've mentioned she's immunocompromised.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> How's your mom doing Smama? I know you've mentioned she's immunocompromised.


Thank you for asking. She was hospitalized for her cancer related illness, but she was thankfully symptom free for the most part. She did get nasally and had maybe a cough or 2 per day, for a day or so.  
She was tested for covid upon arrival at the hospital for her cancer illness, and that's how she found out. When we found out that she tested positive, we were all nervous,  thinking that she wouldn't  make it, due to her immunocompromised  condition. 
They put her in an isolated room, and the doctors and nurses all had to wear a special outfit to enter the room.
She is covid free now, but I still wear a mask when I'm around her, and I wear a mask whenever I'm out and about, and so does my husband.
Sometimes I feel awkward wearing a mask when no one else is wearing it, but I would feel really terrible if I knew that I caused a covid death.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for asking. She was hospitalized for her cancer related illness, but she was thankfully symptom free for the most part. She did get nasally and had maybe a cough or 2 per day, for a day or so.
> She was tested for covid upon arrival at the hospital for her cancer illness, and that's how she found out. When we found out that she tested positive, we were all nervous,  thinking that she wouldn't  make it, due to her immunocompromised  condition.
> They put her in an isolated room, and the doctors and nurses all had to wear a special outfit to enter the room.
> She is covid free now, but I still wear a mask when I'm around her, and I wear a mask whenever I'm out and about, and so does my husband.
> Sometimes I feel awkward wearing a mask when no one else is wearing it, but I would feel really terrible if I knew that I caused a covid death.


How scary for you all! I'm so glad she had a mild case. Hopefully the cancer related illness stays contained. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm so effin annoyed. I heard a manager at work today say "oh don't worry about covid. It's just a cold really. " wtf? Even now? Smdh


----------



## purly

My husband is going on a work trip soon and I don't really want to be here when he gets back in case he brings it with him. He wants to just isolate in our room and have me stay in the guest room, but I don't think that is going to work out well. I feel so much anxiety right now. It's not just him that his work is putting at risk, it's our whole family. I don't want to lose him and I don't want to get sick.


----------



## hermes_lemming

purly said:


> My husband is going on a work trip soon and I don't really want to be here when he gets back in case he brings it with him. He wants to just isolate in our room and have me stay in the guest room, but I don't think that is going to work out well. I feel so much anxiety right now. It's not just him that his work is putting at risk, it's our whole family. I don't want to lose him and I don't want to get sick.


One of my vendors just told me her two kids caught covid from Disneyland with her ex. She quarantines them and checks both herself and her mother daily with pcr tests as she doesn't want either of them to catch it. If she catches it, she will not be able to work and she's single mom.

My other friend is now obscenely cautious after catching it from her bf (who brought it home after outdoor climbing in yosemite). So she plans on quarantining him in the future.

One other friend (who caught it while doing a half marathon) told me he now goes out of his way to avoid crowds, which includes going to the gym at off hours to avoid the crowds.

I get your anxiety however.  I had to drop by the office (which is closed to the public after 3 back to back major outbreaks) because my laptop died. I had to show a pcr test that I took last week along with a rapid test taken today and all my vaccination shots and wear a n95 just to get in.

I would love to say this is temporary but there is  so much going on, btwn this polio and monkeypox.

My friends are catching it from traveling and going to weddings.

A high percentage are quickly getting sick again with other variants. And a large number are developing long covid


----------



## hermes_lemming

This was discussed in my local morning news and to be frank it doesn't surprise me as my cholesterol has been astronomically high since I caught covid Mar 2020 and no one can understand why.

"those with two or more documented infections had more than twice the risk of dying and three times the risk of being hospitalized within six months of their last infection. They also had higher risks for lung and heart problems, fatigue, digestive and kidney disorders, diabetes and neurologic problems."









						Covid-19 reinfections may increase the likelihood of new health problems
					

Repeatedly catching Covid-19 appears to increase the chances that a person will face new and sometimes lasting health problems after their infection, according to the first study on the health risks of reinfection.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## fsadeli

anyone still sanitizing your phone daily?


----------



## mzbaglady1

fsadeli said:


> anyone still sanitizing your phone daily?


Yes. And I'm still wearing my mask and Lysol down everything and social distancing as much as possible.


----------



## whateve

fsadeli said:


> anyone still sanitizing your phone daily?


Never did. No one else is touching my phone but me.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

fsadeli said:


> anyone still sanitizing your phone daily?


I wipe it down after the gym since I use it when I’m there….


----------



## Addicted to bags

fsadeli said:


> anyone still sanitizing your phone daily?


I sanitize but it's more for me to have a clean screen since I wear either lotion or sunscreen and it gets on the screen.


----------



## fsadeli

Addicted to bags said:


> I sanitize but it's more for me to have a clean screen since I wear either lotion or sunscreen and it gets on the screen.


thanks! what did you use if you dont mind me asking? alcohol wipes or clorox?


----------



## fsadeli

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I wipe it down after the gym since I use it when I’m there….


thanks! Just with wet wipes or throughly disinfecting it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

fsadeli said:


> thanks! what did you use if you dont mind me asking? alcohol wipes or clorox?


I infrequently use an alcohol wipe because alcohol is bad for the screen coating on the glass. Most of the time I use a lense cleaner (in individual packets) called Wipe'n Clean. I buy it from Costco. If you want to use alcohol or Clorox wipes I recommend you use it only on the back and sides of the phone. Keep it away from the glass. If you're really worried about keeping the phone sanitized I would sanitize your fingers before using the phone.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

fsadeli said:


> thanks! Just with wet wipes or throughly disinfecting it?


Just wet wipes and then wipe the screen dry…it’s probably not the best for the screen but I only have glass cleaner and dont know if that is enough…I guess the more important thing is to wash hands or wet wipe the hands…


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## hermes_lemming

I wipe whenever I see a wet wipe


----------



## mzbaglady1

I still prefer to go into the stores early mornings. Most clothing items I'm purchasing is to replace items that I can no longer fit.  Interesting how at one point how human beings was pitted against each other between the unvaxxed and vaccinated. And now look at the new changes of the CDC guidelines. LOL!!!  
https://abcnews.go.com/Business/cov...son-work-spur-return-office/story?id=88441400


----------



## pixiejenna

There’s a new antibody that has been discovered that neutralizes all known variants of Covid in lab tests. They are waiting for human trials to begin. I hope that they are successful and can be rolled out quickly. It will allow us to get back to a more comfortable sense of normalcy. 









						New Antibody Neutralizes All Known COVID-19 Variants
					

It could be a massive step towards a broad spectrum vaccine.




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

mzbaglady1 said:


> I still prefer to go into the stores early mornings. Most clothing items I'm purchasing is to replace items that I can no longer fit.  Interesting how at one point how human beings was pitted against each other between the unvaxxed and vaccinated. And now look at the new changes of the CDC guidelines. LOL!!!
> https://abcnews.go.com/Business/cov...son-work-spur-return-office/story?id=88441400


the few antivaxers i know either keep their opinions to themselves or go on a social media tirade.  everyone else has just learned to cohabitate peacefully.  some wear masks, some dont. and occasionally some catch covid and pray it doesnt turn into long covid


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> There’s a new antibody that has been discovered that neutralizes all known variants of Covid in lab tests. They are waiting for human trials to begin. I hope that they are successful and can be rolled out quickly. It will allow us to get back to a more comfortable sense of normalcy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Antibody Neutralizes All Known COVID-19 Variants
> 
> 
> It could be a massive step towards a broad spectrum vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iflscience.com


i spoke to my doc about the vaccines.  they're playing catch up w/ the boosters - tailoring them around former widespread variants - hoping it will make a dent against future/current variants


----------



## mzbaglady1

I'm the only person in a 7 person training class wearing a full mask. And I got eyeball rolls when I pulled out my lysol and wipes and started to disenfect.


----------



## VCA_20052022

My company has implemented hybrid work arrangement permanently. Now I only go office 1-2 days weekly and work from home most of the time. My work life is more balanced and definitely have a better quality family/personal life compared to pre COVID days. This is the main positive takeaway from the pandemic (for me).


----------



## jblended

My brother caught covid and has been in ICU, now in his second week. He's fully immunized, with 2 boosters, but still suffering so much. He has taken a turn for the worse today and it's crazy stressful. 
 I've used TPF for distraction all day as I cannot cope with the reality of the situation, and am reminded of how much of a safe haven this place always is.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jblended said:


> My brother caught covid and has been in ICU, now in his second week. He's fully immunized, with 2 boosters, but still suffering so much. He has taken a turn for the worse today and it's crazy stressful.
> I've used TPF for distraction all day as I cannot cope with the reality of the situation, and am reminded of how much of a safe haven this place always is.


I’m so sorry about your brother,I hope he gets better soon. I don’t think people realize Covid is still around and serious. I know people who had mild cases and serious cases. It seems to be so random…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm the only person in a 7 person training class wearing a full mask. And I got eyeball rolls when I pulled out my lysol and wipes and started to disenfect.


I still wear my mask at the grocery store and gym and ironically I get the most looks at the gym. I’m pretty much the only person wearing it except for a person here and there. At this point I just don’t care.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I am so sorry jblended. I really hope he takes a positive turn very soon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> My brother caught covid and has been in ICU, now in his second week. He's fully immunized, with 2 boosters, but still suffering so much. He has taken a turn for the worse today and it's crazy stressful.
> I've used TPF for distraction all day as I cannot cope with the reality of the situation, and am reminded of how much of a safe haven this place always is.


So sorry about your brother.  I hope he gets better soon!And thank you for sharing your story. It's a reminder that we still should be careful.


----------



## jblended

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m so sorry about your brother,I hope he gets better soon. I don’t think people realize Covid is still around and serious. I know people who had mild cases and serious cases. It seems to be so random…


Thank you. It truly is so random. I am grateful that many only have mild symptoms, but then when someone gets it severely, the contrast is stark and upsetting.
We (my family) all still wear masks due to the fact that we're immuno-compromised, but the world has moved on and a handful of people following protocols isn't enough to stop the transmission. My brother's coworker knew he had covid and still went into work, infecting the whole team he was working with. It adds another level of frustration as it could have been avoided had that one person stayed home.


A1aGypsy said:


> I am so sorry jblended. I really hope he takes a positive turn very soon.


Thank you. I hope to have a positive update to share soon. I just had a moment of overwhelm yesterday, which is why I posted here.


Sunshine mama said:


> So sorry about your brother.  I hope he gets better soon!And thank you for sharing your story. It's a reminder that we still should be careful.


Thank you, I hope we'll hear he's better soon. It has been a tense 24 hours as he was improving and then suddenly not.
You know, I felt this same way when I read about Ceejay passing away. Every now and again, we get this sudden realization that this stupid virus is still ruining people's lives. It's exhausting. 
I'm grateful things are not as dire for the majority as it was a couple of years ago and hope we'll soon see the end of this nightmare.

Thank you all so much for the support. I've been away from TPF for a little while, but returning now has been a wonderful reminder of how incredible this community is.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jblended said:


> Thank you. It truly is so random. I am grateful that many only have mild symptoms, but then when someone gets it severely, the contrast is stark and upsetting.
> We (my family) all still wear masks due to the fact that we're immuno-compromised, but the world has moved on and a handful of people following protocols isn't enough to stop the transmission. My brother's coworker knew he had covid and still went into work, infecting the whole team he was working with. It adds another level of frustration as it could have been avoided had that one person stayed home.
> 
> Thank you. I hope to have a positive update to share soon. I just had a moment of overwhelm yesterday, which is why I posted here.
> 
> Thank you, I hope we'll hear he's better soon. It has been a tense 24 hours as he was improving and then suddenly not.
> You know, I felt this same way when I read about Ceejay passing away. Every now and again, we get this sudden realization that this stupid virus is still ruining people's lives. It's exhausting.
> I'm grateful things are not as dire for the majority as it was a couple of years ago and hope we'll soon see the end of this nightmare.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the support. I've been away from TPF for a little while, but returning now has been a wonderful reminder of how incredible this community is.


I still wear my mask and get weird looks at the gym, go figure. There are very few of us who do wear a mask there. I see more people wear masks at the grocery store or even when I was at the zoo outside.  Really inconsiderate of your brothers coworker Risking other peoples lives. It’s nice to have you back on TPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m so sorry to hear about your bother jblended. I know that you’ve had a rough time with it and I hope your brother’s health improves quickly. I don’t understand why people go to work when they’re sick especially since Covid. Your brothers coworker is a real piece of work. 

I came across this article on how they’re researching the human genome and how it’s believed that people who are susceptible to Covid have specific genes that make them more likely to suffer severe symptoms. And some with a specific gene are likely asymptomatic carriers. They are still seeking out both those who’ve experienced Covid multiple times, long Covid, and those who haven’t caught it for the research.

It caught my attention because I haven’t too my knowledge caught Covid and I have definitely been exposed to it at work repeatedly. It makes me wonder if I could have been one of those asymptomatic people. Or if it’s just pure luck of being careful and wearing a mask the majority of the time and cleaning/sanitizing. I got vaccinated and the booster as well and I plan on getting another booster of the newer version of the vaccine.

I still wear my mask the majority of the time, usually the only one or one of very few. My only real exceptions are when I’m outside, obviously when I;m eating or drinking (mostly at work i have only eaten inside a restaurant once since Covid), getting services like a facial (for obvious reasons lol). The only time I don’t have my mask on at work are when I’m by myself in the office (I usually have a few hours before others start coming in). It’s hard to gauge how much you should keep doing to protect yourself.

As far as people still willing to accept that Covid is around and a threat is not surprising. My work has stopped posting notices for new cases about a month ago, but people are still catching it. I think that they have been much more transparent than most employers. I think that 2 years into it people are over it. I know people who are like what that’s still a thing I thought nobody cared anymore.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## jblended

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I still wear my mask and get weird looks at the gym, go figure. There are very few of us who do wear a mask there. I see more people wear masks at the grocery store or even when I was at the zoo outside.  Really inconsiderate of your brothers coworker Risking other peoples lives. It’s nice to have you back on TPF


Thank you. I wish people would stop judging others for their choice to mask. It's so unnecessary to judge when you don't know other people's situations.
Yes, that guy infected the entire team and my brother was not the only high-risk person in that team. Just so sad that a whole bunch of people are now sick because one guy was selfish. 



pixiejenna said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your bother jblended. I know that you’ve had a rough time with it and I hope your brother’s health improves quickly. I don’t understand why people go to work when they’re sick especially since Covid. Your brothers coworker is a real piece of work.


Thank you. I cannot understand why people knowingly expose others either. It shouldn't be difficult to just stay home if you're positive and symptomatic but, there have always been those who didn't seem to care. 

Interesting update on how our genes may affect our susceptibility! Thanks for sharing that, I'll look into it out of interest.


pixiejenna said:


> I think that 2 years into it people are over it. I know people who are like what that’s still a thing I thought nobody cared anymore.


You're right. I understand people have moved on and we cannot continue under strict protocols. It was never sustainable in the long run. It's when they knowingly go out when they're infectious that I get frustrated.
Fingers crossed we soon reach a point where even the most high-risk groups can safely return to normalcy.



pixiejenna said:


> It caught my attention because I haven’t too my knowledge caught Covid and I have definitely been exposed to it at work repeatedly.


I'm really happy to hear you've avoided it so far! I remember you've been extremely careful from the get-go. Wishing you continued good health! 

Thank you all again for your support! My brother is still in the ICU but seems a bit more stable today. Hopefully the worst is over. I'll post an update once he's out.


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> Thank you. I wish people would stop judging others for their choice to mask. It's so unnecessary to judge when you don't know other people's situations.
> Yes, that guy infected the entire team and my brother was not the only high-risk person in that team. Just so sad that a whole bunch of people are now sick because one guy was selfish.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I cannot understand why people knowingly expose others either. It shouldn't be difficult to just stay home if you're positive and symptomatic but, there have always been those who didn't seem to care.
> 
> Interesting update on how our genes may affect our susceptibility! Thanks for sharing that, I'll look into it out of interest.
> 
> You're right. I understand people have moved on and we cannot continue under strict protocols. It was never sustainable in the long run. It's when they knowingly go out when they're infectious that I get frustrated.
> Fingers crossed we soon reach a point where even the most high-risk groups can safely return to normalcy.
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to hear you've avoided it so far! I remember you've been extremely careful from the get-go. Wishing you continued good health!
> 
> Thank you all again for your support! My brother is still in the ICU but seems a bit more stable today. Hopefully the worst is over. I'll post an update once he's out.



This is the article that caught my attention it has links to various statements in it with for those who want more info. It also has a link at the bottom for the Covid human genetic effort. I was curious enough to see if they had a center near me to see if I could get tested for it but nothing near me. The closest one is over a 2 hour drive 1 way. 









						Are You A COVID "Super-Dodger?" Then Scientists Want To Hear From You
					

If you've been exposed to COVID-19 many times but avoided a positive test result, then you might be very valuable to scientists.




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## jblended

A quick update on my brother- he is in stable condition but remains in the ICU. The docs have said he should keep making improvements but we will have to be patient as the recovery is happening at a slow pace. 
We're upset by the situation but not suprised as he was quite frail before catching this nasty virus. 
Hopefully he'll be well enough to be moved to a regular ward soon, as that will indicate that he is really on the mend.


----------



## A1aGypsy

jblended said:


> A quick update on my brother- he is in stable condition but remains in the ICU. The docs have said he should keep making improvements but we will have to be patient as the recovery is happening at a slow pace.
> We're upset by the situation but not suprised as he was quite frail before catching this nasty virus.
> Hopefully he'll be well enough to be moved to a regular ward soon, as that will indicate that he is really on the mend.


I’ve been checking back - thank you for updating! Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the update on your brother Jblended. I hope that he can go from ICU to the “regular” part of the hospital soon.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jblended said:


> A quick update on my brother- he is in stable condition but remains in the ICU. The docs have said he should keep making improvements but we will have to be patient as the recovery is happening at a slow pace.
> We're upset by the situation but not suprised as he was quite frail before catching this nasty virus.
> Hopefully he'll be well enough to be moved to a regular ward soon, as that will indicate that he is really on the mend.


Thank you for the update and I hope he can move the ICU to the regular ward soon.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I kind of wish we could have all the Covid stuff in a certain section instead of this in general discussion and Covid symptoms in exercise…..


----------



## jblended

Thank you all for being so kind and supportive. My brother has finally improved and is being transferred out of ICU today and into the regular covid ward. 
It took 3 weeks but he fought his way back. I'm beyond relieved! Hopefully he'll be back home soon. 
Thank you all again. It means so much more than I can put into words. 


LVlvoe_bug said:


> I kind of wish we could have all the Covid stuff in a certain section instead of this in general discussion and Covid symptoms in exercise…..


I totally agree. It feels awful that I'm now bumping this thread in a sub that is filled with happier topics. If people are trying to avoid this subject matter and just talk about food or plants, having this bumped at intervals might be distressing for them.


----------



## LavenderIce

jblended said:


> Thank you all for being so kind and supportive. My brother has finally improved and is being transferred out of ICU today and into the regular covid ward.
> It took 3 weeks but he fought his way back. I'm beyond relieved! Hopefully he'll be back home soon.
> Thank you all again. It means so much more than I can put into words.
> 
> I totally agree. It feels awful that I'm now bumping this thread in a sub that is filled with happier topics. If people are trying to avoid this subject matter and just talk about food or plants, having this bumped at intervals might be distressing for them.


Glad to hear your brother is out of the ICU @jblended!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jblended said:


> Thank you all for being so kind and supportive. My brother has finally improved and is being transferred out of ICU today and into the regular covid ward.
> It took 3 weeks but he fought his way back. I'm beyond relieved! Hopefully he'll be back home soon.
> Thank you all again. It means so much more than I can put into words.
> 
> I totally agree. It feels awful that I'm now bumping this thread in a sub that is filled with happier topics. If people are trying to avoid this subject matter and just talk about food or plants, having this bumped at intervals might be distressing for them.


Thanks for updating us all @jblended. Glad to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jblended said:


> Thank you all for being so kind and supportive. My brother has finally improved and is being transferred out of ICU today and into the regular covid ward.
> It took 3 weeks but he fought his way back. I'm beyond relieved! Hopefully he'll be back home soon.
> Thank you all again. It means so much more than I can put into words.
> 
> I totally agree. It feels awful that I'm now bumping this thread in a sub that is filled with happier topics. If people are trying to avoid this subject matter and just talk about food or plants, having this bumped at intervals might be distressing for them.


Wonderful to hear that your brother is improving and out of the ICU! I hope he keeps getting better and out of the hospital soon!


----------



## jblended

Thank you all so much! 

We also found out that one of my mum's friends caught covid. She is 79, a cancer survivor, diabetic and hypertensive. On paper she is totally high risk, however she has nothing but a migraine so far (day 4)! Her daughter who is looking after her is also positive but totally asymptomatic. 
It's just a roll of the dice, it seems. Lighter cases like that give me hope that this is mutating to something significantly milder.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the update on your brother Jblended. Glad to hear that he’s going to leave ICU. I hope that he gets to break out of there soon.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Mandatory covid vaccinations was dropped for private sector employers. 
Right now I do not hear too many coworkers, family members or close friends saying they are taking the updated new covid booster shots. 
I completed a week-long training class of seven people and I was the only one who kept a mask on at all times.


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my DDs told me her grad school is requiring covid booster by November.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## Loubishoetopia

After 2 1/2 years of being very careful still wearing masks , hybrid work, homeschooling etc… we just got so far it’s been mild but still frustrating. Now we got to worry we passed it along to both our elderly mothers. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The thrill of hitting these multiple sample sales is no longer a interest of mine. I really do not want to be around crowds of people.
I came across an interesting article that basically describes conversations I had had with friends and family members. Believe me this pandemic have definitely shown me people's true colors.

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2022/10/covid-response-forgiveness/671879/


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mzbaglady1 said:


> The thrill of hitting these multiple sample sales is no longer a interest of mine. I really do not want to be around crowds of people.
> I came across an interesting article that basically describes conversations I had had with friends and family members. Believe me this pandemic have definitely shown me people's true colors.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2022/10/covid-response-forgiveness/671879/


Can you post the article? I couldn’t get the whole thing..


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can you post the article? I couldn’t get the whole thing..


I took screen shots some of the words were cut off.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Continued article:


----------



## mzbaglady1

Continued article:


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mzbaglady1 said:


> Continued article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643871
> View attachment 5643872
> View attachment 5643873
> View attachment 5643876


Thanks for posting! I wasnt  able to get the whole article, it was very interesting…


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for posting! I wasnt  able to get the whole article, it was very interesting…


You're welcome
 I'm not sure if I'm missing some parts but you should be able to understand the vibe of the article.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sadly after avoiding Covid for 2 years I now have Covid. I definitely caught it from my coworker. He sat next to me 30-45 minutes at the end of my shift Monday coughing and complaining about his brother giving him this awful cough. Tuesday he called in and sounded awful and by Thursday he tested positive. I felt congested (more than the norm level of congestion I have with allergies) and achy today took a test and it showed positive in less than a minute. I am already bored and I’ve only been home one day. I‘m trying to resist online shopping and having food delivered. My dad had a dr appointment I told him to cancel it because I have Covid. When he called they said he can still come just has to wear a mask, I was surprised by that.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly after avoiding Covid for 2 years I now have Covid. I definitely caught it from my coworker. He sat next to me 30-45 minutes at the end of my shift Monday coughing and complaining about his brother giving him this awful cough. Tuesday he called in and sounded awful and by Thursday he tested positive. I felt congested (more than the norm level of congestion I have with allergies) and achy today took a test and it showed positive in less than a minute. I am already bored and I’ve only been home one day. I‘m trying to resist online shopping and having food delivered. My dad had a dr appointment I told him to cancel it because I have Covid. When he called they said he can still come just has to wear a mask, I was surprised by that.


Feel better. Why is people coming to work when they are sick? And this is exactly why I'm continuing to keep my mask on and socially distancing as much as possible. It was quite obvious in a training class I'm the only person masked up and I refused to get in a crowded elevator with other employees unmasked.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly after avoiding Covid for 2 years I now have Covid. I definitely caught it from my coworker. He sat next to me 30-45 minutes at the end of my shift Monday coughing and complaining about his brother giving him this awful cough. Tuesday he called in and sounded awful and by Thursday he tested positive. I felt congested (more than the norm level of congestion I have with allergies) and achy today took a test and it showed positive in less than a minute. I am already bored and I’ve only been home one day. I‘m trying to resist online shopping and having food delivered. My dad had a dr appointment I told him to cancel it because I have Covid. When he called they said he can still come just has to wear a mask, I was surprised by that.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear @pixiejenna. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pixiejenna

The worst part is i was good the whole day until my last hour then I was eating Halloween candy and chips and this was when he was in the office. I think that I might have Covid rash on my cheeks they’re very red, splotchy, and irritated, but my eyes are watering a lot so that might be causing it I don’t know.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> I think that I might have Covid rash on my cheeks they’re very red, splotchy, and irritated, but my eyes are watering a lot so that might be causing it I don’t know.


Oh I'm so sorry you caught it! 

That does sound like covid rash (which I got on my arms and legs)- try not to touch/scratch as that makes the inflammation worse.
I had conjunctivitis with the second round of covid- my eyes were pink and tearing a lot. I don't remember exactly but, I think the watery eyes was due to blocked ducts as my nose was all clogged up.
The doctor gave me eye drops that I had to use for a week, so it's worth mentioning these symptoms to your doctor as they may want you to treat the issue, rather than wait for it to go away.

Sending you healing thoughts and massive hugs. Hope you feel better with each passing day.


----------



## pixiejenna

jblended said:


> Oh I'm so sorry you caught it!
> 
> That does sound like covid rash (which I got on my arms and legs)- try not to touch/scratch as that makes the inflammation worse.
> I had conjunctivitis with the second round of covid- my eyes were pink and tearing a lot. I don't remember exactly but, I think the watery eyes was due to blocked ducts as my nose was all clogged up.
> The doctor gave me eye drops that I had to use for a week, so it's worth mentioning these symptoms to your doctor as they may want you to treat the issue, rather than wait for it to go away.
> 
> Sending you healing thoughts and massive hugs. Hope you feel better with each passing day.



Thanks I am still congested I am trying a expectorant to help with it but not really seeing much of a difference. I might try a decongestant next. My eyes aren’t watering as bad as the first few days. I started putting a calendula cream on my cheeks yesterday and it seems to be helping. I am overall very tired. Yesterday I tried to be productive and did laundry and I was tired from doing what I would normally consider a easy task.


----------



## whateve

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly after avoiding Covid for 2 years I now have Covid. I definitely caught it from my coworker. He sat next to me 30-45 minutes at the end of my shift Monday coughing and complaining about his brother giving him this awful cough. Tuesday he called in and sounded awful and by Thursday he tested positive. I felt congested (more than the norm level of congestion I have with allergies) and achy today took a test and it showed positive in less than a minute. I am already bored and I’ve only been home one day. I‘m trying to resist online shopping and having food delivered. My dad had a dr appointment I told him to cancel it because I have Covid. When he called they said he can still come just has to wear a mask, I was surprised by that.


I'm so sorry. I hate it when people who know they are sick feel like it is okay to get close to other people.

I have a chronic cough from asthma so I'm sure people think I'm one of those irresponsible people.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
To help keep from veering off topic or towards politics, here’s a reminder of the topic of the thread:

“Being this is a fashion driven forum, I am curious as to how this has impacted your lifestyle. Are you still buying purses, shoes or any high-end luxury items? How have you prepared and how do you plan to pass the next year of your life?”

There's other threads to discuss variants, deaths, etc... and as always we don't allow politics on tPF


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m a lot better now I am more congested than normal and tired but I tested negative for Covid today. My stomach is so sore I feel like I should have abs of steel instead it feels extra bloated. You don’t realize how much you use your stomach muscles until they’re sore. Overall I feel like my case was mild and probably would have been worse if I was not vaccinated. I haven’t gotten the newest version yet I will probably wait a month to get it. My last booster was nearly a year ago December 21.  Yesterday was my first day back to work and I was so tired when I got home I took a nap. Also a huge new outbreak in cases at work now pretty much all departments are hit. The best part is my dad did not catch it from me, so he maybe one of those people who can’t catch it. I was afraid of him catching it because of his age and general health has been so poor this year it was quite surprising he is so lucky not to get sick. 

My brothers second job is at Amazon and he said that his center is having more outbreaks too. The thing that’s surprising him is now a lot of the younger employees are masking up. After catching it once they don’t want to get it again, they were the first ones to ditch the masks as soon as they could.


----------

